# Bumpedy Bump - Vape Mail!



## Gizmo (4/11/13)

#vapemail
The Official "I Gotz Somez VapeMail Lookie Here" Thread!

[rsvp=250]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ET (4/11/13)

instead of a new thread being posted every time? heck yeah much better


----------



## CraftyZA (4/11/13)

+1
I will start. Got some vapemail today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/11/13)

What dripper tank is that crafty


----------



## CraftyZA (4/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> What dripper tank is that crafty


It is the Nimbus that I bought from CapetownVapingSupplies.
Must say the standard build king the lungs hard at 0.7 ohm. Gonna rip that out tonight and build 2 coils at 2hms each. That will give me a comfortable 1 ohm setup that should rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (4/11/13)

plus it has it's name engraved on the front

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (4/11/13)

Just realized that now lol. I saw online it's like a 60 dolla tank! Is it as good as the price tag?


----------



## CraftyZA (4/11/13)

Not even close. I think this one is from Allibaba, or fast tech maybe? But it is worth what I paid. Vapes like a champ! Hot vapour, hard hit, tasty, juicy... Life is good in vapeland.
I'm gonna rebuild it now. Tone it down just a tad. 0.7 might be a bot to harsh for now. 1 ohm will do fine i think

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ET (5/11/13)

just got a little bit more nic juice and some flavours from vapour mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (5/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> It is the Nimbus that I bought from CapetownVapingSupplies.
> Must say the standard build king the lungs hard at 0.7 ohm. Gonna rip that out tonight and build 2 coils at 2hms each. That will give me a comfortable 1 ohm setup that should rock!


Got meself that nimbus with the 0.7 coils, and that is damn harsh. Very hot vape. Will also go tp 1.0 and sure it will be good. Will also want to bore it out a bit.
Did you do the 1.0 coils yet? How is that working?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Got meself that nimbus with the 0.7 coils, and that is damn harsh. Very hot vape. Will also go tp 1.0 and sure it will be good. Will also want to bore it out a bit.
> Did you do the 1.0 coils yet? How is that working?


I just finished. Tried with the tiny hole. Need to fix that hole 1st. Much cooler. I made 9 wraps on each coil with .25 mm kanthal. Takes a rather long time to heat up. About 4 or 5 secs. Hope the kanthal is still settling in. It still hits fairly harsh. Almost like it is not getting air. I can compare it to having the rsst hole on the opposite side. Also not a lot of vapour. Will try to make the hole bigger tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/11/13)

That hole should be around 1.5mm. However mine has 2x 2mm holes and its crazy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> That hole should be around 1.5mm. However mine has 2x 2mm holes and its crazy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I also thought i should make another one on the opposite side. Will first try to make another 1mm hole, and then go bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I also thought i should make another one on the opposite side. Will first try to make another 1mm hole, and then go bigger.


Cool, that sounds like a plan. I see all other Nimbus RDA's got 2 holes. It just makes sense seeing that it is a Dual coil, innit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/11/13)

and the holes should align with the coils right?


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

denizenx said:


> and the holes should align with the coils right?


Indeed. Same way you align the rsst wick with the ss mesh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

Boom!
CVS actually gave me the DID mini For Free! Whoop!!! Thank you so much Sharief! You rock!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Hahaha, i've also got 2 bigjim boxes for my vape stuff. One for diy juice, and one for hardware and rebuilding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

Jip,


CraftyZA said:


> Hahaha, i've also got 2 bigjim boxes for my vape stuff. One for diy juice, and one for hardware and rebuilding.


Only have one. I need another one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Some more vapemail!!!
Smoketech scar in the middle
Ithaka ready wires on the right.
100mg per ml (10%) nicotine on the left
Aw imr battery mid back
And right at the back, 30 bottles for juice mixing.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Some more vapemail!!!
> Smoketech scar in the middle
> Ithaka ready wires on the right.
> 100mg per ml (10%) nicotine on the left
> ...


 
No fair  My nicotine is in quarantine hahaha  Fedex said it will probably get released they just need to keep it in quarantine still holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No fair  My nicotine is in quarantine hahaha  Fedex said it will probably get released they just need to keep it in quarantine still holding thumbs


I think I'm going to add small quantities of strong nicotine on a regular base on my order along with some aw imr or mnke batteries from the states.
Maybe sart to stockpile some nicotine for those dry months...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Some more vapemail!!!
> Smoketech scar in the middle
> Ithaka ready wires on the right.
> 100mg per ml (10%) nicotine on the left
> ...


Wow! Awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## Derick (7/11/13)

Awesome - glad your nic made it - gives me hope for ours 

Gotta give us your opinion on that scar once you've had a chance to play with it a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

Who did you order from Crafty?

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (7/11/13)

Derick said:


> Awesome - glad your nic made it - gives me hope for ours
> 
> Gotta give us your opinion on that scar once you've had a chance to play with it a bit



I think the secret to buying nic is strong, but small qty.
Going to order every month now.

That scar gave me these best vape experience so far!! And that is with the factory build! We all know how crappy that can be. Now imagine when I do my own. Factory build measures 1.4 ohm. Would prefer it at around 1 ohm. Thick, thick vapour, that does not feel like it fries your lungs. Love it to bits! 


TylerD said:


> Who did you order from Crafty?


Stromy's vapor cellar.
Sea freight costs $14 but takes about 2 months. Go for the more expensive shipping option. Air freight via usps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (7/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> That scar gave me these best vape experience so far!! And that is with the factory build! We all know how crappy that can be. Now imagine when I do my own. Factory build measures 1.4 ohm. Would prefer it at around 1 ohm. Thick, thick vapour, that does not feel like it fries your lungs. Love it to bits!


 
Awesome - that's good to hear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

Cool stuff. Thanks! Looked at their site and they have some nice stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (7/11/13)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
got vapemail 10 minutes ago and my phones data cable is busted. busted i tell you. ok take photos, save to microsd card and hope someone i know has a card reader 

will post pics and details as soon as the awesomeness shock has worn off a little and i've managed to assemble some stuff

SKYBLUE VAPING ROCKS !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (7/11/13)

Did you get both parcels or just 1?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (7/11/13)

both  hence the awesomeness overload

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (7/11/13)

hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (7/11/13)

Still no card reader??
Email the photos from your phone to your self, then upload from the PC, or install photobucket on your phone. Photobucket is supported on all android and IOS phones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (7/11/13)

i'm back to using my old tech phone, doesnt even have android. busy making a plan but also doing some prep work for the photoshoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

denizenx said:


> i'm back to using my old tech phone, doesnt even have android. busy making a plan but also doing some prep work for the photoshoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Indeed. Same way you align the rsst wick with the ss mesh


So I have drilled another hole. Was supposed to be 1mm, but I broke 2 x 1mm drill bits. Used a 1.2mmthen to finish and reamed the other hole also. Did 2 x 1.6ohm coils and it's running at 0.8ohm. Whoop! Loads of clouds, cool vape and just awesome. Just what I wanted! Only vaped 0mg, but will do some nic after this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (8/11/13)

ha! seems my old phone can upload to photobucket and such. never even looked at it before 

not sure if the pic does it justice but they sent me stuff twice, just because silly me change my mind. and i got free goodies, loads of free goodies. so very chuffed right now. thanks very much guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (8/11/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (8/11/13)

yeah...Derick is a much better driver than The Stig 

Always a pleasure Denizenx

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (8/11/13)

'Driver' hehehehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (8/11/13)

Melinda said:


> yeah...*Derick is a much better driver than The Stig
> *
> Always a pleasure Denizenx


 Feeding us straight lines now.


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

My VTR arrived










Comparison shot of the Zmax

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (11/11/13)

Very nice Gizmo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/11/13)

Nice gizmo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (11/11/13)

VTR in Cammo *jizz in my pants*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

Yea Camo baby. All the ones VapeKing have in stock are apparently the camo edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/11/13)

How u liking it?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (11/11/13)

I want to sell my svd to get one of those bad boys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/13)

and now the zmax is all mine hey Gizzy  hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> and now the zmax is all mine hey Gizzy  hehe


Possibly if I get enough SECS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> Possibly if I get enough SECS


 
Hmmm thats a good enough deal for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (11/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> Yea Camo baby. All the ones VapeKing have in stock are apparently the camo edition


 
Hi Gizmo 

Glad to see you are enjoying it, that is correct all the ones we have in stock are camo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/13)

Awesome, how's the vape?


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

It's really good Matthee. The iClear 30S is a huge upgrade to the normal iclear 30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

That's why I think the iClear 30B may be a protank killer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/11/13)

Only thing is the 510 connection lets too much air in which makes all the attys airy 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

Still far better quality then the protank which I am really not a fan of and I also usually prefer bottom coils. But the protank longevity in m opinion is not up to standard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/11/13)

Much anticipated Mt Baker delivery just arrived =D Time to get my mix on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/11/13)

Now tell me how

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (12/11/13)

I use eLiquid Recipe Manager lite ( Andriod app ) super easy to use.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/11/13)

just downloaded it  Yay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

Your nicotine is pretty much a base already, so you dont have to create a base 1st.
mt baker should have given you a percentage indicator, or maybe it is on the bottle. Then simply add that percentage to your base.
If you don't have the software ready, you can simply use this site: http://www.todmuller.com/ejuice/ejuice.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (12/11/13)

iPWN said:


> I use eLiquid Recipe Manager lite ( Andriod app ) super easy to use.


 
Just downloaded it now as well. Pretty cool app and easy to use. Even though I'm not DIY'ing liquid yet, I definitely plan on getting into in the not so distant future. Thanks for the share.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Your nicotine is pretty much a base already, so you dont have to create a base 1st.
> mt baker should have given you a percentage indicator, or maybe it is on the bottle. Then simply add that percentage to your base.
> If you don't have the software ready, you can simply use this site: http://www.todmuller.com/ejuice/ejuice.php


 
Awesome  Just did a cotton candy on its own as a Trial run  Tastes pretty good  Thanks for the tips guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (12/11/13)

iPWN said:


> I use eLiquid Recipe Manager lite ( Andriod app ) super easy to use.


 

or ejuice me up loads of pre loaded recipes ( PC based) http://www.breaktru.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/11/13)

vapemail!  got my flavours from the same place tyler mentioned. all of them smell wonderfull, can't wait to make a few small test batches to test out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (14/11/13)

denizenx said:


> got my flavours from the same place tyler mentioned.


 
which place is that denizenx?


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

denizenx said:


> vapemail!  got my flavours from the same place tyler mentioned. all of them smell wonderfull, can't wait to make a few small test batches to test out


Cool stuff!
My flavors was Amarula, Dark choc, Cream and caramel. Smells awesome.


----------



## ET (14/11/13)

creative flavors international

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/13)

denizenx said:


> creative flavors international


 
Whats the pricing like? and where are you getting your nic base from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/11/13)

these were free samples. pretty sure a few more of us can order samples before they realise every vaper in the country is just phoning them for free loot  nic base? go make angry noises at customs untill they can supply a name of a company in sa to justify that extra cost on your invoice you received  we all need a bulk nic supplier we does

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

They included a pricelist for me, for the ones got free. I will have a look tonight.
Only thing is they supply only in 5l quantities or more per flavor. Was something like R. 200-00 for 1 or 5 litre. I think it is dirt cheap, but I can't buy 5l of 1 flavor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (14/11/13)

TylerD said:


> They included a pricelist for me, for the ones got free. I will have a look tonight.
> Only thing is they supply only in 5l quantities or more per flavor. Was something like R. 200-00 for 1 or 5 litre. I think it is dirt cheap, but I can't buy 5l of 1 flavor!


Once again grouo buy ... im im if u decide to go for the 5l bottles ill take

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Once again grouo buy ... im im if u decide to go for the 5l bottles ill take
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Cool, I will see how the flavor steeps and taste and give feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

O, and this is their site. http://www.creativeflavors.co.za/
Really allot of flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/11/13)

I do remember from the ecf forum that some peeps tried those food flavours and were not much impressed.

Saw somewhere that the Nicorette nicotine gum people has a factory in South Africa, I think Johnson and Johnson. Wonder in what format to they keep their nicotine.


----------



## ET (14/11/13)

keen to find out how these flavours perform

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (15/11/13)

Wow! That looks awesome!


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

Glad you like it


----------



## Zegee (19/11/13)

@crafty where you get the nic from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/11/13)

the 100mg nicotine I bought from Stormy's
http://stormysvaporcellar.com/oc_1/index.php?route=product/category&path=78_84

Unfortunately, it seems they have removed the 100 from their site.
Alternatively I bought from eciggies, but It's R100 for 30ml of 36 mg strength.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (20/11/13)

So my package just arrived!! *Happy dance of note*

Pics to follow soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (20/11/13)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Space_Cowboy (20/11/13)

Riiiiiight..... So I'm still figuring out the whole VV / VW thing in terms of what's a good voltage / wattage to start out with. I realise that I'll have to do some playing around to find the sweet spot for the juices I vape. That's cool, all part of the fun I say 

Thanks Derick and Melinda! You guys really know how to make your customers feel valued. From the way you guys made sure that my order shipped out the same day to the cool gift bag to Lego racer that came with the pack 

Now to vape my tank empty so I can fill it with a juice I really like and mess around with the settings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (20/11/13)

Forgot to add - Nice touch with the sticker. Also doing some advertising for the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (20/11/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Riiiiiight..... So I'm still figuring out the whole VV / VW thing in terms of what's a good voltage / wattage to start out with. I realise that I'll have to do some playing around to find the sweet spot for the juices I vape. That's cool, all part of the fun I say


 
The right setting for me was just before having a burnt taste from the juice  i have atm a 2.2 ohm coil and vary my settings between 6-7.5W (i have it on VW).

Congrats, and have lots of fun with the new gadget! For me the variable changed the vaping completely, in a positive way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (20/11/13)

Cool man! Enjoy that VV!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/11/13)

That looks awesome Space C. For me the variable wattage was much easier. Start low and just increase the wattage until you find your sweet spot for your atty and the juice in your atty. Think of VV as a manual car and VW as an auto car. With VV you need to check the resistance and apply enough voltage depending on the atomizer to create power. Variable wattage basically just adjusts that for you depending on the given circumstances (much like an automatic car adjusting your gears for you depending on the circumstances). You will soon find out whereabouts you need to be normally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (20/11/13)

Always a pleasure Space_Cowboy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

hi Melinda, what would you say the significant differences between these devices are:

*SLB Ego-V V3 Mega*

*Innokin iTaste VV V3 (Express)*

which would you recommend?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/11/13)

Riaz said:


> hi Melinda, what would you say the significant differences between these devices are:
> 
> *SLB Ego-V V3 Mega*
> 
> ...


11w vs 15w .. and batt life .. bt as i never had the slb in my hands i cant say 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

and i just noticed 800mah VS 1200mah

i really need to get an elec mod.

all these options too choose from is making me insane.

i want to buy something good one time, and not sulk a few days later thinking, i shouldve rather bought that one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/11/13)

Riaz said:


> and i just noticed 800mah VS 1200mah
> 
> i really need to get an elec mod.
> 
> ...


Thats tru the itaste is good .. ill b buying the slb if they still hv stock on pay day .. bt that said do u realy need 15w .. on a ego batt .. u nt gna run a genisis atty on it .. and protanks and the likes.. do they realy neec that much power ? ... ah decisions decisions ... that said i gave my ego twist to my dad n reali need another ego styled batt 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

so u saying using the slb on a protank is not worth it?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/11/13)

Riaz said:


> so u saying using the slb on a protank is not worth it?


No its worth it i just doubt ull go right up to 15w i used the protabk on 8 -9w .. bt that said when u start using dual bottom coils it might be worth it. Thats my reasoning in geting the slb over the itaste

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

and its got a built in ohms meter

cummon pay dayyyyyyyyyyy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (20/11/13)

Wow already answered  Sorry was a bit busy this morning.

But the answers are correct, main difference is the size of the battery 1200 mAh for the EGO V v3 to the 800mAh of the VV. The VV is also square to the EGO V V3 that is round, also you looking 15w vs 11w as Tw!st3d said.

I personally have not used either one, we have however send one of the SLB EGO V v3's to Gizmo to do a review for us, and he will compare it to the iTaste VV so keep an eye out he will post it on the forum as soon as he can, he will only receive the device today so give him some time to test it first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/11/13)

Melinda said:


> Wow already answered  Sorry was a bit busy this morning.
> 
> But the answers are correct, main difference is the size of the battery 1200 mAh for the EGO V v3 to the 800mAh of the VV. The VV is also square to the EGO V V3 that is round, also you looking 15w vs 11w as Tw!st3d said.
> 
> I personally have not used either one, we have however send one of the SLB EGO V v3's to Gizmo to do a review for us, and he will compare it to the iTaste VV so keep an eye out he will post it on the forum as soon as he can, he will only receive the device today so give him some time to test it first


 
thanks Melinda

will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/11/13)

Just received from Sky Blue Vaping - Video review to come soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (20/11/13)

Size of the slb ? I knw fast texh clones wea very long and unconfy in the pocket ? Im keen on getting me one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (20/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> Just received from Sky Blue Vaping - Video review to come soon


 
In case you were wondering - we found those water bottles with 'Vapur' written on them and seeing as people who vape should increase their water intake... we couldn't resist

The lanyard is for Stroodle of course - it is for an iTaste - but maybe you can see if the SLB will fit 



Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Size of the slb ?


 
Specs are L: 129mm, D: 17mm

So it is longer and fatter than a standard ego battery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/11/13)

Awww thanks guys I love it  The bottles are awesome too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (20/11/13)

Umm. Seems to me that we are more addicted to new bling than nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Umm. Seems to me that we are more addicted to new bling than nicotine.


Oh, yes, the smoking habit and all it entailed, must be replaced. Be it getting new and better equipment, building coils, trying all sorts of coils and wicks, buying juices to find that elusive one, DIYing juices for that perfect recipe, tinkering with and making mods, trawling this forum, etcetera- whatever it takes for each of us! All far healthier than smoking, and cheaper if one does the maths. Ok, all rational now - what flavour concentrate next, never mind the 6 little used ones in the refrigerator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (21/11/13)

Thanks to cvs for the setup loving my nemesis and rsst 

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (21/11/13)

Now I want to open up one for my self lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (21/11/13)

Hahahaha just do it man

sent from Evic 2.0


----------



## Andre (21/11/13)

Zegee said:


> Thanks to cvs for the setup loving my nemesis and rsst
> 
> sent from Evic 2.0


Looks real good, Sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (21/11/13)

Thanx matthee

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

Very nice Zegee! It looks very styling brother!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (21/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Very nice Zegee! It looks very styling brother!


Thanx bruv

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/11/13)

My turn for some vape mail






1 x nemisis mod1x 18490 imr so juice  

Thanks again sharief 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (24/11/13)

Looks killer! What are those juices?


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/13)

That is some heathers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (25/11/13)

gizmo, we await your review on the slb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

Riaz said:


> gizmo, we await your review on the slb


I jumped the gun and ordered one.. should recieve it tomorow 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/13)

Hehe I have been nagging him, hes been busy with exams at the moment sorry guys  He will do it ASAP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## allien1265 (25/11/13)

Big shout out to Sharief @ Cape Vaping Supplies . I'm really enjoying my Nemesis , Trident and Igo-L . Excellent service .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alawhie (25/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Some more vapemail!!!
> Smoketech scar in the middle
> Ithaka ready wires on the right.
> 100mg per ml (10%) nicotine on the left
> ...


 Hi Crafty. Tellme, where did u buy the 18650 aw imr? i'm struggling to find them here in cpt. Here's someone selling 18490's but capacity is a little low IMO. And the 100mg vg? did u get that in from elsewhere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/11/13)

Vape king has some Aw imrs give them a call?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

830am and a loud thumb on the door

grrrrr who can it be
guess the vape man doesn't use the chiminee
lol

awsum vape mail from sky .. lego a nice touch but i got the girly one  lol no biggy loving the vape mail





SLB size comparison





vs Nem in 18650 mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Images not shoing up...


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Images not shoing up...


 yeah for some reason drop box links didnt work i had to upload them


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Alawhie said:


> Hi Crafty. Tellme, where did u buy the 18650 aw imr? i'm struggling to find them here in cpt. Here's someone selling 18490's but capacity is a little low IMO. And the 100mg vg? did u get that in from elsewhere?


 

The one in that photo I bought from Stormy's Vapor Cellar in the US.
Then I bought one from the forum as well. From CVS.
Nic was from there as well, but they no longer sell 100mg. 48 is now the strongest they sell


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> The one in that photo I bought from Stormy's Vapor Cellar in the US.
> Then I bought one from the forum as well. From CVS.


U talking abt the h5 ? Or the nem ? The h5 i just slaped on tbere for size comparison .. i need to go fetch my order from oupa 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> U talking abt the h5 ? Or the nem ? The h5 i just slaped on tbere for size comparison .. i need to go fetch my order from oupa
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Sorry was replying to Alawhie about the battery. I bought the battery with a nimbus. Lekker combo!
What did you get from Oupa? Some lekker juices there!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Flavours diy starter kit more fruits and cream .. also the maxi bdcc 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

The kids also said thank you. I did make a video if them saying thanks, but the light and audio was really crappy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

allien1265 said:


> Big shout out to Sharief @ Cape Vaping Supplies . I'm really enjoying my Nemesis , Trident and Igo-L . Excellent service .
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


 That looks awesome, Allien.


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> The kids also said thank you. I did make a video if them saying thanks, but the light and audio was really crappy.


 Nice bundle there. Some new coils too, you being our official and best juice reviewer! Waiting for my flavour concentrates from Skyblue - takes a little longer to get down to the promised land here


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Nice bundle there. Some new coils too, you being our official and best juice reviewer! Waiting for my flavour concentrates from Skyblue - takes a little longer to get down to the promised land here


Thanks for the compliment. I just write what I taste.
My 1st Tobacco diy is steeping now. Honey and 555  This can only end well. Very little honey though. 4% honey, on 15% tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/13)

VapeMail arrived this morning from SkyBlue. 
Excellent packaging. Thanks for the toy! I will display it prominently next to my vaping gear since i dont have kids yet 

Looking forward to testing DIY juices for the first time. 

I like the KangerTech pouch!

Well done to Skyblue - my first order from them. And ill no doubt not hesitate to order again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I just write what I taste.
> My 1st Tobacco diy is steeping now. Honey and 555  This can only end well. Very little honey though. 4% honey, on 15% tobacco.


 Wow, that is a total of 19 %. With my Hangsen flavour concentrates I use 5 %, maybe these are weaker.


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> VapeMail arrived this morning from SkyBlue.
> Excellent packaging. Thanks for the toy! I will display it prominently next to my vaping gear since i dont have kids yet
> 
> Looking forward to testing DIY juices for the first time.
> ...


Impressive, Silver. I am between a rock and a hard place with DIY. None so far has even come near to the commercial stuff, especially the tobaccos. So, do I even go on trying and waste money or just give it up and buy commercially? Maybe my latest Skyblue flavour concentrate order will be my last try...but one is always tempted to try again.


----------



## Silver (26/11/13)

Im just gonna try for a bit of fun. But i suspect i will land up also not being able to match good commercial ready made ejuices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/11/13)

Ding ding. Vape mail.
Just a quick pic of my vape mail. Thanks guys! You rock as always!
Got me a KTS as well. Can't wait to start mixing!!!
Only problem is, which flavors to start with.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Ding ding. Vape mail.
> Just a quick pic of my vape mail. Thanks guys! You rock as always!
> Got me a KTS as well. Can't wait to start mixing!!!
> Only problem is, which flavors to start with.....
> View attachment 307


 Awesome! Man, I see a lot of DIYing going on by these here forum members! Please save your recipes and tell us about your favourites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/11/13)

Will do!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Protank 3 thanks to cvs
. Filling it with heathers angel kiss thanks sharief





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

Hope u enjoy it bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN (26/11/13)

Is it still vape mail if we go fetch it ? hmmm

Got my Protank 3 from Sharief aswell , thanks for the chat bro !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Put it in the letterbox and act suuprised lol .. always nice to meet fellow vapers 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/11/13)

I just need to share this with you.
I had the Private v2 clone and it's been very cool.
I got my KTS today and damn! This thing fires awesomely!
FYI.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

What hapebd to your v2? Im lookinf for a brass tube 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/11/13)

Nothing happened to it. It's still awesome, but I really enjoy the new KTS alot! I love v2's look.
The v2 is Shariefs old one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Enjoy, tell us how is that kiss!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

Lekker guys nice little 4 man vape meet we had lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

Kts is nice but I personally think it hits way harder then a kts 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Yeah think we should orginize a vape meat one day doesnt have to be big.. couple of chops on the braai a vape station for rba advicd and how 2s .. diy enuthiest can bring sample juice and share in the fun 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Enjoy, tell us how is that kiss!


 Will do when im half way thru the tank.. now im busy rebuilding the rsst 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (26/11/13)

Im bets for that hookup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

And tomorrow morning we want a full review of the pt3 vs the 1&2
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> And tomorrow morning we want a full review of the pt3 vs the 1&2
> Enjoy




I nevee had the pt 2 i can review the pt 1 and 3 .. so glad i never went foe the unitank

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

I sold my unitank lol. I think the pt3 is the new dualcoil bench mark

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I sold my unitank lol. I think the pt3 is the new dualcoil bench mark
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 Will deff compair it to the maxi tomorrow i can pop by if u want to to puff on the maxi ill fill it with the same juicd angels kiss

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (26/11/13)

Yeah you on leave if Im home you can pop by

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/11/13)

Sure .. there car parts i neef to pick up thats side 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/11/13)

All my juices arrived and I'm ready to go back home to SA for my vacation.
I got to tell you guys these Vapoholic Juices are REAL good. Find this guy on facebook. $15 for 30mls and his flavors are very interesting. Currently Vaping on Kryptonite (Fruity Gummy Bear taste) and PMS (Chappies Bubblegum taste to me) and loving it. He's a guy from the Philippines if I'm correct doing it Pinoy Style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Nothing like new juices to try! Enjoy the vacation, RevnLucky7.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Will deff compair it to the maxi tomorrow i can pop by if u want to to puff on the maxi ill fill it with the same juicd angels kiss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
I'm very curious as to how it compares to the Maxi (Assuming you're talking about VapeOnly Maxi BDCC). I had a puff or too on the Maxi BDCC and was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> I'm very curious as to how it compares to the Maxi (Assuming you're talking about VapeOnly Maxi BDCC). I had a puff or too on the Maxi BDCC and was very pleasantly surprised.


 Yip go8ng to collect now 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (27/11/13)

My Nimbus clone lost a negative pole. I've been running a single coil on it, and it was very nice! So I got me one of those ERA rda's for single coil vaping. Damn it is small. I struggled to get a coil in it because of the size and screws on it. No holes to put the coil ends through. Must fasten it with the screws. I really didn't know it is this small. Although it is small and tricky to coil, it is an awesome stealth dripper. I've put a 350 in the v2 and drilled the hole on the ERA to 2mm and it is awesome. Must say that the cover heats up quite fast, but good for a stealth drip vape.



Also got some TopQ cherry e-juice. Very good flavor, and good vapor.
Very sweet tho. Sweet tooths will love this!

Thanks Vape King!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

TylerD said:


> My Nimbus clone lost a negative pole. I've been running a single coil on it, and it was very nice! So I got me one of those ERA rda's for single coil vaping. Damn it is small. I struggled to get a coil in it because of the size and screws on it. No holes to put the coil ends through. Must fasten it with the screws. I really didn't know it is this small. Although it is small and tricky to coil, it is an awesome stealth dripper. I've put a 350 in the v2 and drilled the hole on the ERA to 2mm and it is awesome. Must say that the cover heats up quite fast, but good for a stealth drip vape.
> 
> View attachment 312
> 
> ...


 They say the smaller the head space, the better. But, yes, I find the Igo-L has enough space but hate having no coil tail holes, like my RM2. BTW, how does the vape on your RSST compare to your drippers? And the build?


----------



## TylerD (27/11/13)

The built is much easier on the rsst than the era. The nimbus is easier than the rsst again. The rsst is easy, but I think with the ss rope it will be very easy! The era is very very small and my hands aren't very very small. Thank goodness for the ohm meter for a base to work on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/13)

O, and the flavor on the drippers is definitely much better than the rsst. rsst is awesome for whole day vaping, but the flavor on the driipers rock! I must say, the more and more experience I get, the more them Reo Grans look like my next option......Christmas is around the corner you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

TylerD said:


> O, and the flavor on the drippers is definitely much better than the rsst. rsst is awesome for whole day vaping, but the flavor on the driipers rock! I must say, the more and more experience I get, the more them Reo Grans look like my next option......Christmas is around the corner you know.


*Yes, yes would be AWESOME to have a partner in Reo crime on this forum!* From the ecf forum there are 4 Reo owners in SA. One in Lichtenberg (I think) - told me he has had his for more than 3 years and still going strong. Daniel in Jhb has a VV Grand, which I'm not a fan of. Rob in CT - also his main vape now.
Oh, yes thx for the info on the RSST vs dripper - thinking of getting the RSST - just for more tinkering you know.


----------



## TylerD (27/11/13)

The Reo just seems to be the best of all worlds! Only thing is that I haven't had a box mod and scared it is uncomfortable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (27/11/13)

Reo was on my wish list till i saw this : http://www.billetboxvapor.com/#!billet-box/c1h6a
Paired up with a rebuild able atty like the Diver V2 : http://www.atmistique.gr/en/mods-re...es.tpl&product_id=480&category_id=14&vmcchk=1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

TylerD said:


> The Reo just seems to be the best of all worlds! Only thing is that I haven't had a box mod and scared it is uncomfortable.


Much more comfortable for me than a tube mod. Fits better in one's hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

iPWN said:


> Reo was on my wish list till i saw this : http://www.billetboxvapor.com/#!billet-box/c1h6a
> Paired up with a rebuild able atty like the Diver V2 : http://www.atmistique.gr/en/mods-re...es.tpl&product_id=480&category_id=14&vmcchk=1


Basically a VV electronic mod with a tank inside. Cannot use a rba on it - must use a very specific punched cartomizer, which will have to be replaced from time to time. Not many peeps use cartomizers any more. Weird size battery, stacked looks like. Beautiful electronic mod, but I prefer mechs that can take knocks.
Edit: Oh, see one can modify a diver to fit the Billet, but still the diver is but a glorified cartomizer seems to me and using a rba on a VV/VW is the same as using a Protank on a VV/WW - one of the reasons I don't like the VV Reo either. I shall post you an ecf review on the Billet later.


----------



## Gizmo (27/11/13)

@Matthee every time you talk about your damn Reo Grand I land up going on their website adding to cart and then pondering lol.. I am going to slip-up if this continues!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/13)

Exac


Gizmo said:


> @Matthee every time you talk about your damn Reo Grand I land up going on their website adding to cart and then pondering lol.. I am going to slip-up if this continues!


Exactly what I do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> @Matthee every time you talk about your damn Reo Grand I land up going on their website adding to cart and then pondering lol.. I am going to slip-up if this continues!


You won't be sorry, Gizmo. But you will blame me for not getting it earlier. You must get the Reomizer 2 (rba) with it - easiest rba to build ever. What colour combo are you adding to the cart?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

Time for some morw vape mail once again shariefs service has been excelent asked him for an itaste this morning he didnt hav e stock by 10 am he let me knw my itaste was waiting for me .. picked it up this aftrnoon and havnt put down since .. thank you oh god of pasthru lol i got a nice 3m usb cable that fits the svd and lounch around anyware never having to worry and being to far from a power point






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/13)

Olive drab black is my choice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

And thanks to vaopour mountain for the diy supplies and maxi still nt sure how i feel abt the maxi bt wil see..
I start mixing tomorrow 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

iPWN here is that review on the Billet:

_I bought a billet box! I got in on the round that was shipped out and delivered in March. Honestly, I rarely use it. _
_ Here is a review on it from my perspective:_
_ Used constantly for 2 weeks. Boge 2.0 LR cartos from various vendors. These are merely my impressions and opinions, YMMV. I am in no way endorsing this product nor am I telling people to not purchase the BB. I am just throwing out a simple user review. I hope this helps! _
_ Pros: 6 mLtank is perfect for no refills during the day, and it is well protected since it is designed to sit inside the inside of the box. Box has wonderful build and finish. Durable, could withstand multiple falls and not stop working. Made in USA. Variable voltage. Doug Dino is not only a great builder with attention to detail, he is a stand up class act in the vaping world. I cannot say enough good things about his hard work and dedication. _
_ Cons: Battery life is shorter, must change out batts during the day. I can tell a drop off in power once my batts hit the 3.7volt mark. Tank is kinda temperamental. I have had flooding issues with it on more occasions than I would like. When using the pressure ball valve, I always have some flooding. I have started filling it with the carto pulled into the tank to prevent the flooding. Voltage does not match up with my Provari or gripper. I find the vape to be weak at the same 4.5 volt setting as my provari. I speculate that part of this is the travel distance of the vape from the coil to the drip tip. Given the design of the brass screw, the vape travels further than it would if the drip tip was attached directly to the carto. I also suspect this is what causes another negative...the condensation around the tank and brass screw. I have tried to alter the volts I vape at to compensate for this, but if I crank it up as high as I do on my gripper or Provari, the carto will taste burnt. No OHM reader. For me, the brass screw sometimes causes a metallic taste to my vape. The screw also has a metallic smell that gets worse when juice condensate gets into the grooves. _
_ Final verdict: While I like the BB and I am glad I purchased it, I cannot say it is my go to daily vape machine like other mods I own. I think that I really hyped this up in my mind to be something better than everything else on the market. Reality? It vapes comparatively better to and worse than other mods. I do love the design and the detail put into the mod. I still find myself going to my gripper or Provari as my out and about mod._
_ Additional issues I have discovered since this review: the brass screw will discolor and put off a really funny smell. The aluminum hole for the brass screw is not finished real well and it can cut you. The black lettering on the VV wheel is gone, it fell off or peeled off after 2 weeks time. _
_ Overall, my billet box has sat on a shelf since early April. I just prefer other mods in terms of power and accuracy._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Exac
> 
> Exactly what I do!


 Remember, it must be shipped from the USA and Xmas is almost here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/11/13)

Matthee said:


> You won't be sorry, Gizmo. But you will blame me for not getting it earlier. You must get the Reomizer 2 (rba) with it - easiest rba to build ever. What colour combo are you adding to the cart?



I really like the orange and Black to be honest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> I really like the orange and Black to be honest


Absolutely divine that combination.


----------



## iPWN (28/11/13)

Lol Andre i think you missed the link i sent for the diver , it's essentially a re-build able carto. Todd has a review out for it. I wouldn't want the Billet Box without the diver , as you say carto's suck. But the Diver is a different story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

iPWN said:


> Lol Andre i think you missed the link i sent for the diver , it's essentially a re-build able carto. Todd has a review out for it. I wouldn't want the Billet Box without the diver , as you say carto's suck. But the Diver is a different story.


I hear you, but as I understand it, the coil and wick will be submerged in juice like with a Protank. So, I doubt if it would even approximate a dripping experience. Also, do not see the sense in buying a $180 mod and having to modify it to work to my liking. Again, it is a work of art, no doubt, and I would love to hear your experience with it.


----------



## Nooby (28/11/13)

Thanks once again to Mr. CVS for the RSST and Nemesis. Always pulling through when needed. Thanks Sharief

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/11/13)

iPWN said:


> Lol Andre i think you missed the link i sent for the diver , it's essentially a re-build able carto. Todd has a review out for it. I wouldn't want the Billet Box without the diver , as you say carto's suck. But the Diver is a different story.




I ownned a diver V1. Don't bother.
If it worked flawlessly the diver is a real champ. I'd go as far as to say that it beats pretty much any atty I tried a vapor and flavor other than the Ithaka. It hits BEAUTIFULLY.

But it it doesn't work flawlessly.
Even a perfectly built Diver had small leakages out of the connector. And if you want to piss me off then get e-liquid over my mods. So the V1 found it's permanent home in the trash can. Now they released the V2 and I did order one a week or so ago. Let me test this one out before you anyone thinks of getting one. The concept is great. I have high hopes for it. But if it fails me again I will bash that company to hell for the remainder of my lifespan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (29/11/13)

Got some great DIY supplies from Vapour Mountain, absolutely great service! Mixed up a 5ml test batch of caramel and I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Space_Cowboy (29/11/13)

Verrrry niiiiice JB! Wow good results on your 1st attempt, that's awesome  I just placed my order for some Vapour Mountain goodies as well. 

Off topic - I see a helmet in the background. What do you ride?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (29/11/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Verrrry niiiiice JB! Wow good results on your 1st attempt, that's awesome  I just placed my order for some Vapour Mountain goodies as well.
> 
> Off topic - I see a helmet in the background. What do you ride?


 
Thanks Space_Cowboy, waiting on an RSST from SkyBlueVaping which should arrive today as well, can't wait to try an SS mech wick. 

The helmet's for a Vespa scooter, helps to beat the Sandton traffic (if it's not hailing that is).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

nice one dude  love mixing my own juices, just be careful of overflavoring, did it with the last bits of my diy stuff and now i'm stuck vaping blech. but blech is still better than cigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (29/11/13)

denizenx said:


> nice one dude  love mixing my own juices, just be careful of overflavoring, did it with the last bits of my diy stuff and now i'm stuck vaping blech. but blech is still better than cigs


 
Thanks denizenx. I started the caramel on 10% flavour, but was a bit mute so took it to about 13% which seems to be perfect at the moment. I'll see how it tastes after a few days steeping before I do another batch. I hate when flavours seem to disappear after a few days, hope I can sort this out with the DIY mixing. Just need to get a decent dripper, got an octopus clone from fasttech a few months ago but it's absolute rubbish, keep getting a burnt rubber taste from the little grommet around the centre pin. Any suggestions on a good dripper that won't break the bank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

JB1987 said:


> Got some great DIY supplies from Vapour Mountain, absolutely great service! Mixed up a 5ml test batch of caramel and I'm pretty pleased with my first attempt


Great, lab time! Love your signature banner. The Igo-L dripper works well for me.


----------



## JB1987 (29/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Great, lab time! Love your signature banner. The Igo-L dripper works well for me.


 
Thanks Matthee, will have a look at the Igo-L, where did you buy your's from?


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks Matthee, will have a look at the Igo-L, where did you buy your's from?


From Fasttech. It was below R100.00. Think I read somewhere on the forum that Skyblue will be stocking them shortly. Maybe they can confirm. I did research drippers rather thoroughly, and this was the best one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Tom (29/11/13)

should fit in this thread, i guess? just got the juices, will have a testing weekend 
Hopefully I find 2-3 flavours I can do all the time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

All the best with your testing weekend! Keep us updated.


----------



## Tom (29/11/13)

Matthee said:


> All the best with your testing weekend! Keep us updated.


I surely will keep you updated!
I have loaded a tank with VM4...too early to give it a proper review, but....first impression:
nice flavour and very good, pleasant throat hit, although i used the 9mg instead of 18mg! I got the 9mg as a 10ml to test it, and the 18mg in 30ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/11/13)

I couldn't help myself.

I had to have it.

So in my ongoing to quest to blow my face off...





Simply put it's the most beautiful thing I ever vaped.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (30/11/13)

That is just too damn sexy!


----------



## RIEFY (30/11/13)

Revn what does an authentic piece like that cost?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/11/13)

Around $ 240 USD.

Link is here: http://shop.vaperev.com/devices/mechanical/surefire-vapors/knurled-king-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/13)

VapourMountain juices and mixing kit arrived. 




Packaged perfectly, no spills. Juices smell superb. Flavours in glass bottles with drippers. Cant contain the excitement. 

Big thumbs up for service from VapourMountain

Will taste and review later. Got some work to do (sigh)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tom (2/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Will taste and review later. Got some work to do (sigh)


 
looking forward to your views on the ready made juices.....and, its not "work"...its a hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> VapourMountain juices and mixing kit arrived.
> 
> View attachment 363
> 
> ...


Enjoy!


----------



## Silver (2/12/13)

Tom said:


> looking forward to your views on the ready made juices.....and, its not "work"...its a hobby!



Hi Tom, LOL, what I meant was I have work to do at the moment so I don't have the time to play with the juices and the mixing etc 

You are right though, vaping experimentation is not work, its real fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

so close i can taste it. should be available for collecting after work today


----------



## Space_Cowboy (4/12/13)

denizenx said:


> so close i can taste it. should be available for collecting after work today
> 
> View attachment 385


 
I'm also tracking a parcel which I suspect might be here later today.... The suspense is killing me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (4/12/13)

Aaaaand a call to the post office just confirmed that my parcel did arrive  Now to wait for 12 o clock so I can rush over there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (4/12/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Aaaaand a call to the post office just confirmed that my parcel did arrive  Now to wait for 12 o clock so I can rush over there!


 
what have you got on order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (4/12/13)

Riaz said:


> what have you got on order?


 
Vapour Mountain - Juice, DIY mixing kit and Maxi BDC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (4/12/13)

Happy fricken dance of note! 

Now to test out some flavours and tonight mix my 1st DIY. No clue how I'm going to get any work done today, excited like a little kid! 

Thanks Vapour Mountain 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

Awesome, enjoy. This hobby does get us excited, like kids again as you say - love it! Best of all - who could have predicted we would have fun not smoking cigarettes!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

awesome stuff, enjoy dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kriban (4/12/13)

Nemesis silver and brass in a mix and ithaka from Fasttech after 5 weeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eviltoy (4/12/13)

NICE


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

That looks great, enjoy.


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

oh very nice


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

man i need a proper camera again, the pic does not do the vapemail justice at all.
Many many many thanks to Cape Vaping Supplies who got me my bagua and battery in record time as well as some cool awesome extras.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (4/12/13)

Hope you can prime that dct better then me lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

denizenx said:


> man i need a proper camera again, the pic does not do the vapemail justice at all.
> Many many many thanks to Cape Vaping Supplies who got me my bagua and battery in record time as well as some cool awesome extras.
> 
> View attachment 388


That looks awesome, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

will give it a good try. after all the hassles i've been through with the protank, another tank that's a wee bit kranky isn't that scary and i love the idea behind it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (5/12/13)

Vape mail baby 
Yum yum 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa (6/12/13)

Yay. Pity my nose is blocked, cant taste a thing. Vaping old flavours I never really liked.
Will be saving these for another day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (6/12/13)

fred1sa said:


> Yay. Pity my nose is blocked, cant taste a thing. Vaping old flavours I never really liked.
> Will be saving these for another day.


My nose isn't blocked gonna be tasting me some juice later 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

Black Cavendish is a excellent tobacco with hints of chocolate

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (6/12/13)

Zegee said:


> My nose isn't blocked gonna be tasting me some juice later
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


What you wanna taste? 
Will empty bottle, a bit of pg, vg, nic and food colouring for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Black Cavendish is a excellent tobacco with hints of chocolate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


And from where is that juice, CVS?


----------



## Zegee (6/12/13)

Matthee said:


> And from where is that juice, CVS?


Fuzion

@fred I know where u live *evil laugh* bwahahahaha

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

Mathee I think it will be a bit on the sweet side for you. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Mathee I think it will be a bit on the sweet side for you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks Sharief, wow, we are getting to know each other's vaping preferences in the forum - awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)

So! I got myself some stuff!
Bought this.



And received this.



Thanks Rob for all the things! Really appreciate it!
Now to do me a coil for this girl!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

who is rob?  let us know so others can buy from him too  driptips look great


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)

AKA Umzungu!


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

High quality gear that Dingo and Kayfun, TylerD. Congrats. Enjoy and do tell us how is the vape please.


----------



## eviltoy (10/12/13)

dat kayfun


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)

I will do so Matthee! I
I've got tonsillitis at the moment, and need to wait for it to go away before I vape that beast.
I will however do the coil and setup so long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

TylerD said:


> AKA Umzungu!


 
aaaah ok awesome


----------



## RIEFY (10/12/13)

Lekker bru. That is some serious vape gear

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

TylerD said:


> I will do so Matthee! I
> I've got tonsillitis at the moment, and need to wait for it to go away before I vape that beast.
> I will however do the coil and setup so long!


Just noticed your new title now. "Cumulus Physician" - awesome, I love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Derick (10/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> aaaah ok awesome


I'm lost, who is Umzungu?


----------



## RIEFY (10/12/13)

Lol he is one of the members 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

Derick said:


> I'm lost, who is Umzungu?


 
@umzungu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

Derick said:


> I'm lost, who is Umzungu?


A member of this forum and a Reonaut. Stuff he had in the classies.


----------



## Derick (10/12/13)

Aah ok


----------



## Riaz (10/12/13)

i need to take some decent pics of my slb

will post it as soon as i do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/12/13)

When you do, also take a pic of the spelling mistakes on the box - we have told the factory about the errors and they will correct them - meaning you might have a collectors item there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/12/13)

Derick said:


> When you do, also take a pic of the spelling mistakes on the box - we have told the factory about the errors and they will correct them - meaning you might have a collectors item there


 
sure thing, will do.


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)

Oh my word, the Kayful lite is all that! FYI


----------



## Nooby (10/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Oh my word, the Kayful lite is all that! FYI


 
Is not Kayfun lite maybe? lol...


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Oh my word, the Kayful lite is all that! FYI


So, you have vaped it, tonsillitis and all - just could not resist the temptation!


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)

Jip, just couldn't. Had to try it atleast. Kayful, Kayfun, you say potato I say tomato.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (10/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Jip, just couldn't. Had to try it atleast. Kayful, Kayfun, you say potato I say tomato.


The kay(full of fun)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/12/13)

he was just typing what it said on the box

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/13)

You chaps are making me envious with all that gear.

If there was an "Incredible Connection" of vaping around the corner, I would get in my car now and go buy some stuff now.

Only problem is, this hobby requires lots of looking, ogling and then lots of patience...

The forum makes it so tough  Only kidding - its all part of the fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (10/12/13)

Just picked up a SVD from VapeKing, absolutely loving it with the RSST on top. Kinda looks like a Doctor Who sonic screwdriver

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> Just picked up a SVD from VapeKing, absolutely loving it with the RSST on top. Kinda looks like a Doctor Who sonic screwdriver


Congrats, does look futuristic. But you should not be feeding us straight lines like "sonic *screw*driver" with that picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (10/12/13)

Hi Folks,

Been a little quite past few days - been busy finalising things before December shut down.

I have had some time to organise some new vape kit though  It's all about priorities....

My RSST (plus iClear 16 and SS Mesh) arrived from Sky Blue. As usual, exceptional packaging, and full marks for sending me the Lego kit this time around!




Great sticker on the box, showing love for the forum:


And then I went past Gizmo & Stroodle on Saturday (Thanks guys for letting me visit after hours)




So I am now all kitted up for December holidays - coastal vaping going down in style soon. I am parking the RSST and serious coil building for my holiday. I am loving the VTR for daily carry. My SVD is my TV vaping device and awkward to carry about, but the VTR with the iClear 30 is compact enough to pop in the side pouch of my bag.

I have done my best to raid available supplies from Gauteng dealers - sorry if there isn't anything left my fellow vapers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

Well, with all that wonderful gear and juices you're are on your way to earning the title of Grandmaster Puff. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/12/13)

Enjoy the gear! Let us know what combo vapes best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## umzungu (11/12/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/12/13)

Got from skyblue:
- SS mesh 400 and 500
- Kanthal wire 28/30/32 gauge
- Free water bottle (score!)

Got from eciggies:
- DIY e-liquid drag-on concentrates RY4 and Red Power

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (11/12/13)

love those little faces on the kanthal spools

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

Most welcome to the forum, @1am7h30n3. You certainly are geared to build something, but what? If you feel like it please introduce yourself on this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/12/13)

Haha, yeah, me too!
Skyblue is awesome with the fancy packaging, drawstring bags, bows on the main bag, smileys on the wire spools, free gifts!
Just waiting on one last package today. Silica wick along with an ERA RDA mini dripper and Rocket from VapeKing.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/12/13)

Thanks for the welcome Matthee!
I'm planning to rebuild a few protank coils for my PT2, try out a few variations, silica wicks, SS mesh, cotton, etc.
And then of course the Rocket and mini dripping ERA RDA! Exciting!


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Matthee!
> I'm planning to rebuild a few protank coils for my PT2, try out a few variations, silica wicks, SS mesh, cotton, etc.
> And then of course the Rocket and mini dripping ERA RDA! Exciting!


Wow and wow, you are set for a lot of fun. Enjoy. What worked well for me for building micro coils was a C clamp (does not need to be so big, but is what I had) and 1.5mm drill bit:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (11/12/13)

Woohoo! 

Thanks SkyBlue Vaping! You guys really know how to package goods and get them to excited vapers in no time 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/12/13)

iClear 30s! Good juice. Best Dual Coil atty in my opnion.


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

Congrats, but what is all that as @Riaz has reminded us?


----------



## Space_Cowboy (11/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Congrats, but what is all that as @Riaz has reminded us?


 
My bad, was too excited to post the pic that I didn't include the normal "breakdown of what arrived".

It's an iClear 30s, Lanyard for my iTaste VV, empty PET plastic bottle with a needle cape for my DIY juice and a cool water bottle that says "Vapur" on it


----------



## Space_Cowboy (11/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> iClear 30s! Good juice. Best Dual Coil atty in my opnion.


 
I'm hoping I agree with you after I use this baby  How long does one really have to give the wicks time to absorb juice the first time around? I've seen cases where guys have left it for a couple of hours  My restraint will neeeeeever be able to last that long haha!

I've had mine soaking up juice for all of 15mins and if you ask me the wicks look wet enough. But then again I'm not sure how objective my opinion is right about now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> My bad, was too excited to post the pic that I didn't include the normal "breakdown of what arrived".
> 
> It's an iClear 30s, Lanyard for my iTaste VV, empty PET plastic bottle with a needle cape for my DIY juice and a cool water bottle that says "Vapur" on it


No worries, thanks @Space_Cowboy. Was wondering about that black thingie (lanyard). Enjoy, thus far I have only heard good things about the iClear 30s. Let us know how you find it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> I'm hoping I agree with you after I use this baby  How long does one really have to give the wicks time to absorb juice the first time around? I've seen cases where guys have left it for a couple of hours  My restraint will neeeeeever be able to last that long haha!
> 
> I've had mine soaking up juice for all of 15mins and if you ask me the wicks look wet enough. But then again I'm not sure how objective my opinion is right about now


Lol, I would not have lasted more than 3 minutes....


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (11/12/13)

If the last few day's posts in this thread is anything to go by, our.........

Father Christmas and Mother Christmas at Skyblue
& 
Son Christmas and Daughter Christmas at Vapeking

.......are blessing just about EVERY child with some very nice prezzies this festive season!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (11/12/13)

Oooh I see you got the 400 and 500 mesh from SBV. I only went with the 500. Hoping that works out in my RSST.

Minor thread hijack: How do I go about torching the mesh? Can I just use a candle?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/12/13)

@devdev I wouldn't use a candle, reason is that it burns dirty with all the wax and impurities so you will be leaving deposits on your SS mesh.
I personally think that a cigarette lighter would work, but haven't tried it, so try at your own risk.
I will be using a blowtorch on mine!
Still very keen to try out the RSST but skyblue was out of stock when I placed my order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (11/12/13)

Yeah

Kayfun clone from ftech finally arrived 

So far so good no leaks 
Did a 28g micro =1.8ohm
Vape is decent 
Pairs up nicely with nemesis

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## ET (11/12/13)

devdev said:


> Oooh I see you got the 400 and 500 mesh from SBV. I only went with the 500. Hoping that works out in my RSST.
> 
> Minor thread hijack: How do I go about torching the mesh? Can I just use a candle?


 
you need a blowtorch. that works best to torch mesh. even if it's one of those R60 pick and pay cheapies found in their braai section or a torch lighter for stinkies or a kitchen brule' torch. it has to be able to heat the mesh up enough that it starts to glow red. gas burners work also i've heard


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

devdev said:


> Oooh I see you got the 400 and 500 mesh from SBV. I only went with the 500. Hoping that works out in my RSST.
> 
> Minor thread hijack: How do I go about torching the mesh? Can I just use a candle?


I oxidise only once the wick has been rolled, using the tip of a push pin to hold the roll. Torch, water....3 times. Then burn to make sure it is dry, then juice, torch...3 times. Using a little Dremel torch, but for just the rolled wick a lighter will work fine or a gas stove is also perfect.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (11/12/13)

You could use the pulse method and only oxidise the parts touching the coil.. simply build wick and coil insert a used batt into you mech mod .. has yo be mech mod and imr batts.. and gently pulse	untill the wick is oxidised and coil glowing even .. however u do risk poping coils easier this way .. theres a youtube vid ill have a look for the link 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

In all the excitement of Gizmo's new Reo Grand, almost forgot I got some vape mail for a change. AW IMR 18650 2000 mAh batteries courtesy and great service (as always) of CVS. Some "Essential Oil Samples" from www.Goodejuice.com. All naturally extracted tobaccos: NET Menthol ICE eJuice, Wild Turkey Tobacco eJuice, Organic Tobacco #1 eJuice, Patriot Tobacco eJuice and Natural Perique Tobacco eJuice. Will let them steep for a week or two and then taste, but will do a sneak taste for sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/12/13)

What on earth is wild Turkey  A thanksgiving/Christmas vape??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/12/13)

Matthee how is the pricing on those juices. Do they send customs friendly?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (11/12/13)

Wow you vape 32MG! That's some heavy stuff. Don't you get a bit dizzy? Or do you not chain vape?


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> What on earth is wild Turkey  A thanksgiving/Christmas vape??


Lol, do not know where they got the name from. Described on their site as follows: _Our naturally extracted Turkish tobacco. This premium Tobacco eliquid is made from a blend of superior quality Turkish (Oriental) tobaccos that are selected from the finest regions. We extract the flavor over the course of several weeks and the end result is a naturally sweet and aromatic flavor with nothing else added. Yep, it's Organic by the way! Brewed the Goodejuice way! This flavor is only available in a 50/50 PG/VG mix due to the extraction process._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/12/13)

hehe ah ok  was about to say


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Matthee how is the pricing on those juices. Do they send customs friendly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Works out at around R180 per 30ml (priority mail shipping of R270 included). I dilute to 24mg, which then gives me a landed price (dilution price included) of around R132 per 30ml. Not too bad if the juice lives up to their reputation and my taste. HHV's juices (after dilution from 36mg, their highest) ends up at R100 per 30 ml, which is a bargain imho.

I requested both the parcel and contents to be customs friendly. They did so on the parcel (essential oil samples), which was enough to get it through unscathed, but not on the bottles as you can see in the picture above. If the juices do not compare very, very favourably with HHV (they do both parcel and bottles as a matter of course) I will not order from them again for that reason.


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> Wow you vape 32MG! That's some heavy stuff. Don't you get a bit dizzy? Or do you not chain vape?


I dilute down to 24mg for daytime and 12mg for the evenings. And, yes, I chain vape. Started off at 36mg on the tanks, but the Reo forced me down to 24mg - many peeps find that with the Reo they have to go down on the nic. Almost ready for 18mg.


----------



## Gizmo (11/12/13)

Wow okay.. I vape between 6mg and 0mg depending how I am feeling. Started at 24mg, got a serious dizzy spell once mixed with neasuea. Ever since then I have dropped my nic to as low as I can go and chain vape. I suppose we all different, I suspect I am just sensitive to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (11/12/13)

This thread is seriously depressing me 

My second Fasttech order is ready for pick up but it's a Zmax and Protank Coils... I have no batteries or Protank 2s yet, they're in my first order along with battery charger and Vamo... Apparently arriving by row boat. 

Order three, mechs; drippers and drip tips is AWOL too. *sigh*

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/12/13)

That sucks @RawRam_cpt


----------



## RawRam_cpt (11/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> That sucks @RawRam_cpt



Indeed.

Just going to have to keep dripping into my toaster and chasing the Vape with a silly straw until my parcels arrive.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## fred1sa (11/12/13)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Just going to have to keep dripping into my toaster and chasing the Vape with a silly straw until my parcels arrive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Lol
Fasttech waiting game sucks!


----------



## ET (12/12/13)

nice one andre'. the only bit that confuses me is them referring to turkey and orient in the sentence. i know i stopped taking geography in std7 but turkey nowhere near china or japan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (12/12/13)

Got (yesterday):
- Rocket RBA
- ERA mini RDA
- 2mm silica wick

All from VapeKing, thanks guys/girls!

Gave the rocket a try in stock form. Just amazing right from the word go, put in my least favorite DIY blend of peach and a hint of mint at 50/50 PG/VG, was blowing massive clouds with the best flavour I've ever had at 11W (max) on my eVic. Yes it leaks out of the air holes (fully open) a little bit, but it's not terrible and probably a similar quantity as a PT2 leaks out of the battery threading. Going to try a dual coil with 28gauge kanthal and cotton wick sometime soon!

The mini RDA is nice, used the stock coil and got some good flavour with foum member Shako, quite happy with it, it's my first dripper and for R90 I don't think you can go wrong. Built my first coil, 28gauge kanthal at 1.8ohm with a cotton wick, it was good, but I feel that I can do better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/13)

Glad you're happy with it  

PS That looks like some very intense calculations going on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (12/12/13)

drippers benefit from low ohm coils ... .
if you running it on an electro PV aim for around 1.3-15 if you on a Mech Mod with good enough batteries
the sweet spot for most people is around 0.8 - 1 ohm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Riaz (12/12/13)

im very curious as to how you came up with your nick
*1am7h30n3*


and how do u pronounce it?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (12/12/13)

Riaz said:


> im very curious as to how you came up with your nick
> *1am7h30n3*
> 
> 
> and how do u pronounce it?


i am the one?

some ones been watching the matrix again lol


----------



## Silver (12/12/13)

Wow, all the vapemails recently have made me very envious. 

To all of you with new kit, enjoy and may you get closer to vaping utopia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (12/12/13)

@Riaz , you don't pronounce it, you just type it out... lol. Tw!st3dVaP0r is right, my nick from the first matrix.

@Tw!st3dVaP0r, thanks for the advice, I will build the next coil lower ohm, will aim for 1.3-1.5 since I'm using eVic not a mech.

@Stroodlepuff, it's mostly work. Trying to sort out the comms protocol on a new board we're designing. And yes, super duper happy with the Rocket thanks, better than buying a protank, even in stock form. (and it's even cheaper!!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

@1am7h30n3, from all the stuff you have gotten lately, you seem like an all out person. And looks like you have the technical expertise to back it up. I see a Forum Technical Expert in the making and a mech mod on your horizon.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (12/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> i am the one?
> 
> some ones been watching the matrix again lol


 
HAHA

nice one buddy!!!


----------



## Riaz (12/12/13)

just a quick pic of the slb with PT1

will take better pics later and post them up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (12/12/13)

Vape mail .. pulse genni and some lekka vapes cin of a peach 







Thanks cvs..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

How is the liquid? We thinking of stocking it.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/12/13)

Just had a couple pf drags of the cin of a peach. Cinnomon is very powerfull with a hint of peach. Personaly o dnt care for cin much flavour is strong tho on the pulse atty ... will give a better review tomorrow once i charge up my batteries .. forgot my charger at work .. had a taste of pinapple at cvs earlier today once again good flavour .. and th nice vape .. bt cant realy say as i only had 2 puffs 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/12/13)

That said will def buy at least another bottle ( diff flav) and give it a go

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/12/13)

Thanks @Melinda, @Derick, @Gizmo
After the round trip to east london, it is finally in my hands
My vape mail:
Rather tall, compared to my svd

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks @Melinda, @Derick, @Gizmo
> After the round trip to east london, it is finally in my hands
> My vape mail:
> Rather tall, compared to my svd


Slim and trim with the mini tank. I always found the mini better than its big brother. What is your experience?


----------



## RawRam_cpt (13/12/13)

Zmax V3 with a Protank 1



Now if I can only figure out how to shut it off 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

I dont think you can :/ Can only put the out on/off?


----------



## CraftyZA (13/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Slim and trim with the mini tank. I always found the mini better than its big brother. What is your experience?


I like it. The draw is just a little tight. But I have the same issue on the the larger protanks. I like a fairly loose draw. Not as loose as my nimbus, but a little more than this. The Ithaka with airflow control wide open is the perfect draw.
Flavour is intense at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Zmax V3 with a Protank 1
> View attachment 456
> 
> 
> ...


Those 2 look like they were made for each other. Shut off, don't know, my Vamo shuts off and on by quickly pressing the button five times.


----------



## Derick (13/12/13)

Shut-off is the first menu option

So click 3 times to get menu on, then wait a sec for the first item to be selected, then press button to change from ON to OFF

to Switch back on it is 5 times click

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

Ok so the out on/off is the power - I thought as much just wasn't sure and didn't want to give false info


----------



## Derick (13/12/13)

I don't think I have ever used the OFF though


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

I do it all the time unintentionally then get confused when it doesn't wanna work


----------



## Tom (13/12/13)

Derick said:


> I don't think I have ever used the OFF though


 
Nope...I am not using the OFF as well. But my ZMax is in constant use anyway, only rest it gets is at night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (13/12/13)

Thanks guys!

Turns out there's no 'off' without removing the battery... There is an option to shut off the output, but the device itself is still running. Weird. Vapes beautifully though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (13/12/13)

after many many moons my aga t2 from slowtech finally arrived

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (13/12/13)

Nice bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (13/12/13)

For the all day vape svd in 18650 and 8 ml vivi

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Great tank size. How long does 8ml last you on that?


----------



## Zegee (14/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Great tank size. How long does 8ml last you on that?


Haven't tested but probably work day 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY (14/12/13)

How does those tanks vape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (14/12/13)

Just in time for a holiday fiddle or two. Enjoy.


----------



## devdev (14/12/13)

I have a problem with my SVD just randomly shutting off for no reason. Anyone else had this?


----------



## RIEFY (14/12/13)

Check the battery

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## devdev (14/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Check the battery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Anything specifically CVS? Like a loose connection somehow?


----------



## Derick (14/12/13)

Swap the battery out and see if it still does that - most electronic mods have some sort of short circuit protection and that might be what you are experiencing

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/12/13)

Sometimes ir could be a faulty battery

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/12/13)

I had that exact same problem a while back and it was a faulty ultrafire battery

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## iPWN (14/12/13)

Yep same happened to me with one of my older AW 18650's , SVD would just turn off randomly. Battery would charge fine but everytime i used it in the SVD it would turn off.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/12/13)

I also had the same issue. Mine was resolved by turning the plastic of the fire button clockwise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/12/13)

Sneak peak! Revn lucky flew down to cape town today and I just collected my gear






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (14/12/13)

Talk about world class service .. classfieds sale and the seller flys down... njoy the premium gear 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/12/13)

Still need to setup and give it a nice clean even tho it is clean lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (15/12/13)

So I cleaned it up nicely and rebuilt with cotton micro coil and its very good vape. However I think I would prefer my vape at around .8ohms. This is a 1.5 ohm build. This is how it stands now and im loving it. Filled with fusion vapors orangezilla





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> So I cleaned it up nicely and rebuilt with cotton micro coil and its very good vape. However I think I would prefer my vape at around .8ohms. This is a 1.5 ohm build. This is how it stands now and im loving it. Filled with fusion vapors orangezilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How does it compare to clones of a similar caliber?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/12/13)

I build quality is a million years ahead. I allways read guys talking about threads that thread like butter this os one of them. The button is perfect the feel is sturdy. I owned the rocket previously which I dont think comes close to the kayfun. I actually would like to get me a kayfun lite now lol. But in the end they serve the same purpose and clones does the job well. I never had any issues with any of the cheaper mods besides kts where the 510 threads stripped. As a vapeaddict I think its worth the money

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Thanks for sharing and super pics. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> So I cleaned it up nicely and rebuilt with cotton micro coil and its very good vape. However I think I would prefer my vape at around .8ohms. This is a 1.5 ohm build. This is how it stands now and im loving it. Filled with fusion vapors orangezilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Enjoy.


----------



## RIEFY (15/12/13)

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Space_Cowboy (16/12/13)

My vape mail finally got to me 











Thanks again CVS for the great service 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (16/12/13)

No problem bro. Now show us the actual stuff lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt (18/12/13)

Yay! 

Delivery from Skyblue came today! So quick too!  Also got a delivery from Vapour Mountain yesterday and some very personalised service from CVS.

Loving this forum!



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Enjoy it
- if you don't mind me asking, what did you order from Vapour Mountain?


----------



## RawRam_cpt (18/12/13)

> Enjoy it
> - if you don't mind me asking, what did you order from Vapour Mountain?


 
Sure!

30ml each of Banana Cream, Vanilla Custard and VM4, all 50/50 and 18mg
30ml each of Litchi, Passion Peach and Vanilla Pear, all 50/50 and 12mg

Letting them steep a bit before I post my opinions


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Thanks Rawram. 

Am keen to hear what you think of Passion Peach and Vanilla Pear. Haven't tried those.

Why are some on a lower nic? Just curious.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (18/12/13)

> Thanks Rawram.
> 
> Am keen to hear what you think of Passion Peach and Vanilla Pear. Haven't tried those.
> 
> Why are some on a lower nic? Just curious.


 
No problemo!

I'm actually trying to hold out till my mech and drippers get here from Slowtech before I post a review. Let's see how long that lasts - I have no patience. Should be here in the first week of January...

I'm trying to monitor my nic intake and how this affects vape satisfaction... So far I know that 18mg is too high for me...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

So far, I am a bit confused about my preferred nic strength.

My Twisp liquids are 18mg - at least that's what their head office confirmed to me. (its marked as 0.9mg per drop) - but they said its 20 drops per ml. So 18mg per ml.

Most of the other liquids I've vaped are generally 18mg. (on my protanks)

I find the protank 18mg gets a bit much if I vape it continuously. 
But the Twisp, I can vape all the time and no problem. 

So either its the Twisp device that's not delivering enough nicotine or their liquids are a bit lower.

In the Protanks with other juices, I think I could go down a bit. I must try this.


----------



## umzungu (18/12/13)

The device and the coil makes a massive difference to the amount of nic that gets into your system - twisp not much all the way up to devices like Kayfun and Reo where you actually need to lower your nic levels quite dramatically!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Thanks Umzungu - I thought as much. So then the Twisp to the Protank is probably quite a big jump.
Looking forward to the next leap.


----------



## umzungu (18/12/13)

It is a huge jump, although I found the protank started off amazing and then kinda faded no matter what I tried - hopefully the newer versions are better!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

@umzungu where did you get your protank from just out of curiosity? I had the same problem with my PT mini and Giz with his PT2 we have suspicions that the place we got them from sells fakes so just curious


----------



## umzungu (18/12/13)

All my protanks were from local suppliers and one that shipped with my kayfun. Pretty sure they were all genuine. Went through 2 protank 1's, a protank 2 and a protank mini and had no joy with any of them after the first few weeks!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

yeah ours lasted a whole of two weeks then started giving trouble, not a fan


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Mine are ok so far - PT2 Maxi and Mini
Been about 5 weeks or so
Got them both from eCiggies.
Hope it lasts a few more weeks - at least till I get to the next level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/12/13)

Beep beep!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Beep beep!
> View attachment 528


That is a technologically advanced one TylerD. I like it.


----------



## Nooby (19/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Beep beep!
> View attachment 528


 
Where you get that charger TylerD? Looks good... and price?


----------



## Tom (19/12/13)

next step :

IGO-L dripper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/12/13)

Nooby said:


> Where you get that charger TylerD? Looks good... and price?


@Matthee, I forgot my charger in Bela Bela and needed a new one. Though what the hell. Get it!
@Nooby, I bought it from TorchSA for R.350 plus free delivery. Took the overnight option for R.50 tho.
Awesome little charger! Also doubles up for power source for cell phone or so.


----------



## TylerD (19/12/13)

Tom said:


> next step :
> 
> IGO-L dripper
> 
> View attachment 529


Awesome Tom! Congrats! Where did you buy it?


----------



## Tom (19/12/13)

got it from vapesa. I was in PTA anyway, so called and took a drive there. Thought its a nice one for starting, now i am hunting for organic cotton wool. here in sunninghill was nothing available


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/13)

Tom said:


> got it from vapesa. I was in PTA anyway, so called and took a drive there. Thought its a nice one for starting, now i am hunting for organic cotton wool. here in sunninghill was nothing available


 
Spar at pineslopes - I know its not sunninghill exactly but they have  else try Dischem?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (19/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Spar at pineslopes - I know its not sunninghill exactly but they have  else try Dischem?


thx...can't use it before the weekend anyway...so, doing preps atm, and pineslopes is also just around the corner


----------



## umzungu (20/12/13)

and she is here for xmas!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (20/12/13)

Nice bro wana sell the black one lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## umzungu (20/12/13)

Having owned it for 30 minutes Im probably holding on to it for now


----------



## RIEFY (20/12/13)

Lol cool bro. My only gripe is the shape of the mod I had 3 mvps which I sold because of ita shape. They all lasted max 2 weeks and then I got rid of it even tho I liked the vape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Lol cool bro. My only gripe is the shape of the mod I had 3 mvps which I sold because of ita shape. They all lasted max 2 weeks and then I got rid of it even tho I liked the vape
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
I love the square shape!! Actually not a fan of the round ones would much prefer a square mod! Only reason I didnt take a VTR when we had stock was because of how heavy they are!!! Thats my main reason for wanting a REO just because I love the look!


----------



## RIEFY (20/12/13)

Not too mention the vtr which weighed a ton lol. I like wearing a tracksuit and oneday I cheucked my vtr in the pocket and by the time I got to the door my trackpants was down to my knees lol



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/13)

umzungu said:


> View attachment 545
> 
> 
> and she is here for xmas!!


Congrat, Umzungu. That black wrinkle look awesome. Wonder how the brass RM2 would look on the Black Wrinke? Enjoy. You have a real jacked up vaping corner there - Nitecore Intellicharger and ohm meter I see, ready to build some coils!


----------



## umzungu (20/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Lol cool bro. My only gripe is the shape of the mod I had 3 mvps which I sold because of ita shape. They all lasted max 2 weeks and then I got rid of it even tho I liked the vape
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
That is why it took me so long to get to Reo's - now I love the shape and all the tube mods look like vibrators to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (20/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Congrat, Umzungu. That black wrinkle look awesome. Wonder how the brass RM2 would look on the Black Wrinke? Enjoy. You have a real jacked up vaping corner there - Nitecore Intellicharger and ohm meter I see, ready to build some coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/12/13)

How did you get a brass RMB2?


----------



## Gizmo (20/12/13)

I have also wanted to know where do you get different drip tips from


----------



## Andre (20/12/13)

Thanks, think I like it more with the chrome.


----------



## umzungu (20/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> How did you get a brass RMB2?


 You can either sand it down yourself or order it that way direct from Reosmods. Not on the website but pm Rob on ECF.

Instructions on ECF on how to sand it down too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (20/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> I have also wanted to know where do you get different drip tips from


 

All over - when I still got stuff from fasttech I threw in a whole bunch for fun!


----------



## umzungu (20/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> I have also wanted to know where do you get different drip tips from


----------



## Gizmo (20/12/13)

LOL I didnt realize it takes standard size drip tips. How stupid do you get


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (21/12/13)

Not exctly vape MAIL but still. Picked the SVD and eVic up from Nighfearz this morning, thanks bud:




Also got various other goodies:
- aclear
- iclear 16
- protank 2
- iatty rba
- 9 batteries (lol)
- battery charger

Quite keen on the SVD since it goes up to 15W while the eVic's only go up to 11W. More power is always good, right? right? lol.

And wow doesn't that SVD and rocket combo look sexy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

Congrats bro nice gear

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (21/12/13)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Not exctly vape MAIL but still. Picked the SVD and eVic up from Nighfearz this morning, thanks bud:
> 
> View attachment 557
> 
> ...


Nice one!! I will give the other iatty thingy to my brother then he can bring it to you. Nice for spare parts.
It us a bit more advanced to set up than the rsst seeing as it is not isolated around the mesh port, or the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/12/13)

Picked these up yesterday. forgot to take packaging pic



Ordering some DIY juice and now I have to decide on a mod and a RBA..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (22/12/13)

Thanks yet once again to CVS for hooking me up with the Pulse RBA... it Vapes very nice, taste is very good  and it looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (22/12/13)

Nooby said:


> Thanks yet once again to CVS for hooking me up with the Pulse RBA... it Vapes very nice, taste is very good  and it looks awesome!
> View attachment 563



Looks awesome! Is that SS rope in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby (22/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> Looks awesome! Is that SS rope in the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Yip, indeed it is...2.5mm thickness as the wick hole is 3mm. The cotton wool/ss mesh stays wet and never once had a dry hit.


----------



## JB1987 (23/12/13)

Wow that's great, where did you get your SS rope from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby (23/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> Wow that's great, where did you get your SS rope from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
A place called Nautical Steel in Paarden Eilaand, Cape Town. However I have read that they no longer sell 1 meter lengths., only 10 meters or more. Think its about R10 a meter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

Got my first overseas juice today....but what a mission at International Mail Hub. 2 counters, a long queue and sligthly unorganized there. Anyway, I was 4th in the queue and after 2 hours I was out of there. With my parcel, and R200 less for VAT 
So, here we go:
60ml El Toro Cigarillo
10ml El Toro Cigar de Paris
10ml Reserve
and a 10ml Xmas present Forest Fruits

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

Nice tom. I personally don't like their liquids, but maybe you will let us know


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

I will, in a couple of days!


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Great stuff Tom. Full marks for dedication - going to the International Mail Hub!
I hope you like them and please do send through the reviews!


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/12/13)

Guess who I went to visit today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nooby (23/12/13)

Thanks CVS for the heat insulated drip tip..looks complete with the Pulse RBA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (23/12/13)

Nooby said:


> Thanks CVS for the heat insulated drip tip..looks complete with the Pulse RBA
> 
> View attachment 574


That combo is beautiful! !!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (28/12/13)

vermilion river landed @Zodiac will do some reviews on this juices. 
ky4
kentucky premium blend
honeywood tobacco
maplewood tobacco







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (30/12/13)

Got an iClear 30S and some kanthal from SkyBlueVaping, awesome service as always. Nice little card on the package, the personal touches are always great 

Also got an Igo-L dripper from VapeSA and I just have to say wow! The flavour and vapour is brilliant! The coil it came with was pretty crappy but after rebuilding it the performance is amazing. I finally get why you guys like RDA's so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (30/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> Got an iClear 30S and some kanthal from SkyBlueVaping, awesome service as always. Nice little card on the package, the personal touches are always great
> 
> Also got an Igo-L dripper from VapeSA and I just have to say wow! The flavour and vapour is brilliant! The coil it came with was pretty crappy but after rebuilding it the performance is amazing. I finally get why you guys like RDA's so much
> 
> ...


show us your coil on the IGO pls, want to see the diff to my setup


----------



## JB1987 (30/12/13)

Tom said:


> show us your coil on the IGO pls, want to see the diff to my setup



Not my neatest build but was in a hurry to try it out, works great though. (32G Kanthal, 1.8ohms)













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (30/12/13)

ok, seems to work 
i did a microcoil on it, very happy with it...have not used a tank for more then a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (30/12/13)

I'll get some cotton later this week and give it a go, do you change the cotton when changing juice? Could you post a pic of your build for reference please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (30/12/13)

here is a .3ohm build on the igol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (30/12/13)

what is the inner diameter? @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## RIEFY (30/12/13)

that was wrapped around a 1.5mm bit

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> here is a .3ohm build on the igol


Neat dual coil CVS, but I would not advise a beginner to go that low, nor begin with dual coils! Presume you are using your MNKE batteries?


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> I'll get some cotton later this week and give it a go, do you change the cotton when changing juice? Could you post a pic of your build for reference please?


JB, some change, some do not - depends if you mind the period where you will get a mingling of juices. I like the video below for building micro coils with cotton for it shows tightening up the coil with pliers. I do not flame the wire beforehand. You also don't need the jig, a C clamp and 1.5mm drill bit works perfectly:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (30/12/13)

Thanks Matthee, will give it a go later this week and post a pic with some feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/12/13)

yes I am mathee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/12/13)

look what I got today. saw this laying at a friends place and was perfect for my vape gear








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> look what I got today. saw this laying at a friends place and was perfect for my vape gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The assasins suite case .. thats some heavy machinery there lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (30/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> I'll get some cotton later this week and give it a go, do you change the cotton when changing juice? Could you post a pic of your build for reference please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there it is, single was good enough for me, for starters 
[URL="http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-13#post-7433"]Show Us Your Working Wick And Coil Setup[/URL]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (31/12/13)

look what i got from VapeSA

thanks
for the Kayfun clone and speedy service ordered at 230 pm yesterday, recieved it this morning at 7am
looks sweeet on the nemi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (31/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> look what i got from VapeSA
> 
> thanks
> for the Kayfun clone and speedy service ordered at 230 pm yesterday, recieved it this morning at 7am
> ...



Damn that looks sweet 

How does it vape? How is the pull?


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/13)

hows the quality? is it a 1:1 clone? does airflow control work?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nooby (31/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hows the quality? is it a 1:1 clone? does airflow control work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Isn't the Kayfun lite + the 1 with the airflow control?


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/13)

yip and that one suppose to have airflow control

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (31/12/13)

havnt played with the air flow controll yet 

i have noticed you could turn it into a hybrid if u screw off the base i got it 5 min before i had to leave for work build it quickly 10 wrap 30G not sure of the ohms yet will play when i get home


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/13)

nice one bro enjoy it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (31/12/13)

Ring on doorbell yesterday at precisely 8am.
Who could it be? Ah yes, Fastway with my VapourMountain order. Lovely!




From left to right
- some empty bottles and dropper bottles - i love those glass dropper bottles! 
- Standard Vaping kit with 6 flavour concentrates - can't wait to try out the Orange flavour
- some ready made juices on the right. Bigger bottles at the back with flavours I loved from last time (Litchi & Peach Rooibos). In the front are a few new 10ml sample juices I have not tried yet.

Once again, all packaged perfectly with no spills.

Took just under a week to get here from the time I placed the order but that's because its Cape Town to JHB and its the December Xmas period. Not bad though.

Thanks @Oupa, you've given me lots to keep me busy with over the next week or two 

Reviews will follow in time...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby (31/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Ring on doorbell yesterday at precisely 8am.
> Who could it be? Ah yes, Fastway with my VapourMountain order. Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 598
> ...



Wow that is some serious stash.. enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa (31/12/13)

Two sample packs from HHV just in time for the new year.


----------



## Andre (31/12/13)

fred1sa said:


> Two sample packs from HHV just in time for the new year.


Great, looking forward to hear your impressions on those. "Fireball" sounds interesting.


----------



## Andre (31/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Ring on doorbell yesterday at precisely 8am.
> Who could it be? Ah yes, Fastway with my VapourMountain order. Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 598
> ...


Your're gonna need a bigger lab. Looking forward to your reviews. Still loving the orange - have ordered more concentrates.


----------



## Silver (31/12/13)

LOL @Matthee, you are right. My "lab" is currently a single shelf in one of the cupboards in my home office. I ran out of space there so have resorted to keeping juices in cardboard boxes (to keep it out of the light) at various spots in my office. Was intending spending some time to sort things out and create more order... 

As for the VM Orange concentrate - I smelled it - WAS LOVELY! Can't wait to mix it and vape it - but that will have to wait for a bit... I also got the Pineapple concentrate - also smells very good. But as I have learned, smell and taste can be very different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> LOL @Matthee, you are right. My "lab" is currently a single shelf in one of the cupboards in my home office. I ran out of space there so have resorted to keeping juices in cardboard boxes (to keep it out of the light) at various spots in my office. Was intending spending some time to sort things out and create more order...
> 
> As for the VM Orange concentrate - I smelled it - WAS LOVELY! Can't wait to mix it and vape it - but that will have to wait for a bit... I also got the Pineapple concentrate - also smells very good. But as I have learned, smell and taste can be very different


Have been eyeing that Pineapple for some time - so would love to hear your impressions.


----------



## Silver (31/12/13)

For the pineapple, I also got the ready made juice 10ml sample as well as the concentrate. So will definitely be reviewing it in the course of the next week or so. I try limit myself to one new juice flavour every 2 days or so, to keep focused and to enjoy the journey 

Just to let you all know what's in my "review line up" over the next week or so from *Vapour Mountain*:
- Pineapple (18mg) - i think i'm going to like this one
- Passion Peach (18mg) - very interested in this
- Choc Mint (18mg) - just for fun
- Polar Mint (18mg) - to compare with the Twisp Polar Mint juice
- Marshmallow (18mg) - just for fun as well
- Taurus (18mg) - supposedly like Red Bull - just to compare with Twisp's Rebel juice, which I rate highly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (1/1/14)

Finally got my Protank 3!
After vaping it for a day, I'd say:
- vapour is a little bit better than protank 2 (but only at higher power)
- seems to tolerate higher power without getting a burnt hit better than protank 2
- flavour is about identical to protank 2
- vape is warmer from dual coil protank 3
At the end of the day, if you have a protank 2, there's not really any compelling reason to get a protank 3, but if you're in the market for a new protank I would get the protank 3.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/1/14)

Hey u find a supplier for pt3 coils yet mines standing i dmt hav spare coils 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (1/1/14)

No, sorry twisted, no lead on spare coils yet. I imported this PT3 but shipping is 1,5months so it's not really worth it! I think CVS mentioned he had ordered stock of spare coils, but I don't know if he got them in yet.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/1/14)

Protank 2 coils will work in your protank 3 you just will lose some of the "Dual coil" effectiveness but you can use them in the meantime until protank 3 coils are stocked at retailers

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (2/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> look what i got from VapeSA
> 
> thanks
> for the Kayfun clone and speedy service ordered at 230 pm yesterday, recieved it this morning at 7am
> ...




*KayFun Clone First impressions*


Must say what an excellent tank

Really brings out the flavour on my DIY juices close to a dripping experience

Throat hit excellent, really packs a punch even with my 9mg juice

Huge amounts of vapour production


Filling the tank from the top is easy, no leaks or dry hits to date 
air flow control screw pretty useless tho 

It is now my official go to device 
set at 0.9 / 1ohm microcoil around cotton on my nemesis clone with aw 18490's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

congrats! Pity it is sold out now, would have bought one too...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> *KayFun Clone First impressions*
> 
> 
> Must say what an excellent tank
> ...


Is there a specific method to fill from the top, Twist?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (2/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Is there a specific method to fill from the top, Twist?


from videos you screw off the top .. while holding the air hole closed turn the top on until it touches the 0 ring 
tip upside down let the air bubble ( empty part of the tank be over the air hole ) and tighten .. ive only been filling this way with no leaks or flooding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (2/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Protank 2 coils will work in your protank 3 you just will lose some of the "Dual coil" effectiveness but you can use them in the meantime until protank 3 coils are stocked at retailers


According to my knowledge the PT2 coils wont work on a PT3, just what i've read, i may be wrong though..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> According to my knowledge the PT2 coils wont work on a PT3, just what i've read, i may be wrong though..



As Far as I know they do, the protank 3 coils wont work in any of the others though.

Let me double confirm with the factory though - I read Here that they do so I may also be wrong


----------



## Zodiac (2/1/14)

Thats great, so at least the PT3 guys can vape in the mean time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/1/14)

OK I just checked with the factory and they do not work, I apologize for this I should have checked first - just shows you cant believe everything you read


----------



## Zodiac (2/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> OK I just checked with the factory and they do not work, I apologize for this I should have checked first - just shows you cant believe everything you read


Haha, so i was right, as usual......just kidding

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/1/14)

I love the Kayfun on the neme. It's one of my everyday setups.

Bloody stoked on incoming vape mail. It should be here today. And all this excitement over an iThaka mouthpiece for my own drip tips!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (3/1/14)

So I picked this up yesterday...







Five Pawns Gambit  So far I really like it, not too sweet with a bit of savory, nice mellow throat hit. You can definitely taste the apple with the vanilla and an underlying pastry taste. Quite an intense flavour. Currently vaping it on the Igo-L with silica. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/1/14)

Glad you like it. So far my favorite is queenside and grandmaster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (3/1/14)

What flavour is that ?


----------



## Zodiac (3/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> What flavour is that ?


Oh i see, its Gambit, lol, my bad


----------



## JB1987 (3/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Glad you like it. So far my favorite is queenside and grandmaster



I'm keen to try the rest, will pop round when you have the tasters set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/1/14)

JB1987 said:


> I'm keen to try the rest, will pop round when you have the tasters set up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We have the samples set up so you can pop around whenever you have a chance.


----------



## RIEFY (3/1/14)

im so tempted

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (3/1/14)

Stroodle, Gizmo,

How is the Absolute Pin??

Been eyeing it.........


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

Gambit. My all time fav. I like Bowdens Mate too. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

Absolute Pin is not for everyone. You're going to love it or hate it. It's extremely complex and I'm a huge fan. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/1/14)

Absolute pin is also quite nice just a tad absinthy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/1/14)

I havent tried Bowdens yet


----------



## Tom (3/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Absolute pin is also quite nice just a tad absinthy


then its not for me...don't like liquorice like flavours at all (Ouzo, Absinth...), but the Gambit is tempting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/1/14)

My favorites are Bowdens Mate and Grandmaster - GM is my all day vape at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (3/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im so tempted
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Just do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> Just do it


you do eeeet then I can holland some buy you 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (3/1/14)

Thanks guys 

I think I will have to try the Pin, do a review etc. The Grandmaster sounds yummy as well.....


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

Grandmaster lacked a bit of the peanut butter for me. I like it, I just wish there was more PEANUT.

My iThaka mouthpiece for drip tips arrived today and my GG is now complete!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (3/1/14)

Forumites (excluding resellers who stock same) please do your reviews of Five Pawns juices here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/five-pawns.601/. Resellers are more than welcome use their subforums to promote their juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/1/14)

Nice looking mods dude. Are those the only 3 you have left?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

I have the polsihed king mod as well that's looking for a new home. But these are the 3 out of the former 5 that I will be carrying into 2014. I can't imagine a vape getting better and beyond this anytime soon so I don't see myself purchasing anything this year. If I really must, maybe another Ithaka to replace the Kayfun and then that will be it. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (4/1/14)

What's the difference between the king mod and the chi you. They look identical except the king mod is gold?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/1/14)

The king isn't gold. Main noticeable difference are the rings. Otherwise it's the same. It has a tube, a button and a connector. Like most mods. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (4/1/14)

How much are you looking for it?


----------



## Andre (4/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> How much are you looking for it?


Some details in the classies, Gizmo - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/give-me-a-reason-to-sell-surefire-king-polished.591/


----------



## RIEFY (4/1/14)

gizmo you come right with your gg?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (4/1/14)

Nah didnt buy the new topcap. You want to buy it


----------



## RIEFY (4/1/14)

pm me a price

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/1/14)

Buy it CVS.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Grandmaster lacked a bit of the peanut butter for me. I like it, I just wish there was more PEANUT.
> 
> My iThaka mouthpiece for drip tips arrived today and my GG is now complete!


I'm drooling over that center piece!! Ideally I would like to have it two tone.

About the peanut. I can never put my mouth on a peanut vape again. Ever! Dekang ruined this for me for ever. I just threw away 2 near full bottles of dekang peanut butter that came from my brother's stash.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm drooling over that center piece!! Ideally I would like to have it two tone.
> 
> About the peanut. I can never put my mouth on a peanut vape again. Ever! Dekang ruined this for me for ever. I just threw away 2 near full bottles of dekang peanut butter that came from my brother's stash.



I think my next one is brass. 

Funny you could have sent it to me. 
I love Dekang Peanut Butter. It's the closet flavor I ever had. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm drooling over that center piece!! Ideally I would like to have it two tone.
> 
> About the peanut. I can never put my mouth on a peanut vape again. Ever! Dekang ruined this for me for ever. I just threw away 2 near full bottles of dekang peanut butter that came from my brother's stash.


Yeah, retrieve them quickly, Crafty. Thinking about starting a taste box as suggested by Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Yeah, retrieve them quickly, Crafty. Thinking about starting a taste box as suggested by Tom.


Ok saved them. See one is almost full and the other one is virtually empty. Will save the full one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (5/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Yeah, retrieve them quickly, Crafty. Thinking about starting a taste box as suggested by Tom.


hoping so! please....don't throw any juices away, just in case the taste box comes in one day


----------



## Andre (6/1/14)

For HRH: From Vapour Mountain an E-Fire dragon wooden VV 1000 mAh battery with Kanger Protank Mini 2 (Version 2) and 2 extra pyrex tubes (1 with compliments of Vapour Mountain). The Vision Spinner 1300 mAh (also with a Mini) is for comparison purposes. The wood encased battery has a lovely feel and great hand fit. Somewhat thicker than the Vision Spinner.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (6/1/14)

Matthee said:


> For HRH: From Vapour Mountain an E-Fire dragon wooden VV 1000 mAh battery with Kanger Protank Mini 2 (Version 2) and 2 extra pyrex tubes (1 with compliments of Vapour Mountain). The Vision Spinner 1300 mAh (also with a Mini) is for comparison purposes. The wood encased battery has a lovely feel and great hand fit. Somewhat thicker than the Vision Spinner.


survivor immunity vape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (6/1/14)

Matthee said:


> For HRH: From Vapour Mountain an E-Fire dragon wooden VV 1000 mAh battery with Kanger Protank Mini 2 (Version 2) and 2 extra pyrex tubes (1 with compliments of Vapour Mountain). The Vision Spinner 1300 mAh (also with a Mini) is for comparison purposes. The wood encased battery has a lovely feel and great hand fit. Somewhat thicker than the Vision Spinner.


I just knew you were going to give up on the poor flavor you get from those Reos....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/14)

TylerD said:


> I just knew you were going to give up on the poor flavor you get from those Reos....


That made me laugh out loud, TylerD. Those are for HRH, I'm still a Reonut! *Bet you* if you get a Reo with Reomizer2 and have used it for a week or two, you will regret ever buying anything else!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (6/1/14)

Just had to!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (6/1/14)

Enjoy Matthee! Also exactly what I'm vaping on at the moment... PT2 mini on E-Fire... Loaded up with some new super top secret juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (6/1/14)

can I get a bottle of that super top secret juice lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa (6/1/14)

Soon Sharief! Some sneak previews and details of the range on the way in the resellers sub-forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (6/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Soon Sharief! Some sneak previews and details of the range on the way in the resellers sub-forum.



Spill please...what new flavors u got?


----------



## Andre (6/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Soon Sharief! Some sneak previews and details of the range on the way in the resellers sub-forum.


Be sure to PM me if you need beta testers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/14)

How is that E-Fire @Matthee I have been eyeing it for a while to possibly bring in? Like the wooden look


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Matthee said:


> For HRH: From Vapour Mountain an E-Fire dragon wooden VV 1000 mAh battery with Kanger Protank Mini 2 (Version 2) and 2 extra pyrex tubes (1 with compliments of Vapour Mountain). The Vision Spinner 1300 mAh (also with a Mini) is for comparison purposes. The wood encased battery has a lovely feel and great hand fit. Somewhat thicker than the Vision Spinner.



That's a super picture @Matthee. Love the background. And the E-Fire battery looks super.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (7/1/14)

So got my jm22 and helios from cvs today. For some reason until now it still showed the package is at jhb network.
Got a nice little suprize when i opened it. 2 x sample bottles of juice. Thanks cvs

Default build on helios was crappy. Then i did a duel micro, and that also was crappy. Aimed for 1 ohm to start with and just to get used to it. This build was crappy as well. I think this is due to the fact that that only one side has air holes. I'm gonna redo it tonight, then put both coils on the same side. Also gonna try it with silica using the dental floss trick.
As for thr mystr. This is real good value for money. Had to tinker a bit with the center pin alignment in order to get the helios to flush mount. This was fairly easy. 
I would have loved to upload pics, but as it turns out my iPhone is not compatible with my pool. Waiting for the replacement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/1/14)

nice one crafty.pitty about your phone
this is how I built my helios





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (7/1/14)

Where are those juices from? What are they?
Went for something like you posted, but the 2 vertical coils are a bit further apart. Air holes cover about 75% of the coils now. MUCH better!!Still get some of that lack of air burn in the lungs type thing. Will do another one tomorrow.


----------



## RIEFY (7/1/14)

that is lekker vapors

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (9/1/14)

can this day get done already

i need to go home, drill, clean and setup my igol dripper

oh did i mention, i received my igol this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (9/1/14)

Riaz said:


> can this day get done already
> 
> i need to go home, drill, clean and setup my igol dripper
> 
> oh did i mention, i received my igol this morning



I did 1.5mm drilling... its good like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (9/1/14)

So Fasttech order has gone AWOL. Arrived in JHB on 20/12/2013, and CT mail hub doesn't have a clue. Annoyed, frustrated but mostly just want my big bag 'o vapemail to arrive already!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/1/14)

I went to visit our favorite Oupa yesterday and got some goodies. Nic, PG, concentrates oh and more VM4.

Gazza is a happy vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/1/14)

more VM4 is killer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

so when i finally got time last night to sit and set up the igol, this is what i came up with.

started with drilling the hole to 1.5mm, then wrapped a coil (this is my FIRST working coil that i wrapped, so im super amped about that), came out to 1.1ohm around a 2mm drill bit.

apologies for the crappy pics, they were taken with a crapberry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (10/1/14)

Riaz said:


> so when i finally got time last night to sit and set up the igol, this is what i came up with.
> 
> started with drilling the hole to 1.5mm, then wrapped a coil (this is my FIRST working coil that i wrapped, so im super amped about that), came out to 1.1ohm around a 2mm drill bit.
> 
> apologies for the crappy pics, they were taken with a crapberry.


still working on the SVD @ 1.1 ohm? I have the same setup, been so far only at 1.4 ohm


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

yes working perfectly on the svd

just checked it now again, ohms reading at 1.2


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Congrats on your first working coil, @Riaz, not that I can see it on the photo! How's the vape compared to your other attys?


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Congrats on your first working coil, @Riaz, not that I can see it on the photo! How's the vape compared to your other attys?



thanks Matthee. ill see if i can take better pics and post it up

as for comparison, it vapes really well but i think my expectations were abit too high, and i blame Sharief for this LOL

he gave me a shot on his igol and man oh man was it good.

but ill keep fiddling around, im sure i can get it close to how he had it.

how do i get the ohms higher? like maybe to the 1.5/ 1.8 mark?


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Riaz said:


> thanks Matthee. ill see if i can take better pics and post it up
> 
> as for comparison, it vapes really well but i think my expectations were abit too high, and i blame Sharief for this LOL
> 
> ...


More wraps. Attachment info will give you an idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

More wraps, longer wire

Says the man who hasn't wrapped his own coil yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

Matthee said:


> More wraps. Attachment info will give you an idea.



thanks Matthee

this will be printed and put next to my ohms chart on the fridge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Matthee said:


> More wraps. Attachment info will give you an idea.



Comprehensive spreadsheet @Matthee

Are those all your own experiences you have recorded?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

oh i forgot to add to my post that i soon realised that 18mg of nicotine is WAY to high when using the igol.

i dropped down to 9mg but its still very strong on the chest.

maybe i need to drop lower?


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Riaz said:


> oh i forgot to add to my post that i soon realised that 18mg of nicotine is WAY to high when using the igol.
> 
> i dropped down to 9mg but its still very strong on the chest.
> 
> maybe i need to drop lower?


See how it goes with higher resistance/ohms first maybe.


----------



## Tom (10/1/14)

Matthee said:


> More wraps. Attachment info will give you an idea.


gr8 @Matthee ...just what i need for my experiments!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

hello you russian beauty!






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (10/1/14)

Ok, been meaning to do this since Christmas day, but other things got in the way

So when @Matthee went to the US last year, Melinda conspired behind my back and arranged with Matthee to bring back a Reo for me!

He guided her carefully as to what to get, which spares etc. etc. and then Matthee even threw in 2 AW IMR's and a coil Jig! And on top of that he pre-made and wicked a coil for me, so all I had to do when I got it was to juice up and vape 

So firstly thank you Andre - it is truly appreciated, not just the pressies you threw in, but also for going through the time and trouble to help Melinda with this. I am very grateful.

As to the Reo, at first I didn't quite get what the fuss was about - and then I charged the battery (heh) 

Pretty amazing I must say, especially after I went back to my mini PT2 and was disgusted how I could have been happy with so little vapour and flavour 

Anyway on to the pics


Black , My favourite colour





Whole cartload of Spares




Awesome Coil Jig





And of course, Two of these sweet Babies
​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

congrats derick!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/1/14)

Nice Derick. Now let's see that coil


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

The pleasure is mine and Melinda's Derick. Love the texture of the black wrinkle. Congrats and enjoy. Please register your Reo household on ECF at this thread -http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html . South African Reonauts are outstripping many other non-USA countries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/1/14)

I tried to take a pic of it, but, my camera lens is not really made for close ups

This is as close I can get and then you already see the focus is losing it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (10/1/14)

Matthee said:


> The pleasure is mine and Melinda's Derick. Love the texture of the black wrinkle. Congrats and enjoy. Please register your Reo household on ECF at this thread -http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html . South African Reonauts are outstripping many other non-USA countries.


Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Nice Derick. Now let's see that coil


giz how is your reo doing?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa (10/1/14)

You beat me to it @Derick ! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/1/14)

Great hey. Works like a bomb. Just want to try a dual coil


----------



## Derick (10/1/14)

One thing though, I can't vape Liqua with it - too much PG for me, burns me all the way down to the base of my lungs - heh, but my fav mix has always been 50/50 - perhaps I should give those 5 pawns a try... hmmm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/1/14)

Derick said:


> One thing though, I can't vape Liqua with it - too much PG for me, burns me all the way down to the base of my lungs - heh, but my fav mix has always been 50/50 - perhaps I should give those 5 pawns a try... hmmm



Perhaps you should


----------



## Derick (10/1/14)

heh yeh - we're broke - cat vet fees 8k, Kyle new School expenses 7.5k - done and done and broke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/1/14)

Derick said:


> heh yeh - we're broke - cat vet fees 8k, Kyle new School expenses 7.5k - done and done and broke



Shame man, the joys of January!!!


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

@Derick, congrats on your new vape. That is fantastic. Wish you many litres of vaping pleasure 

@Matthee and @Melinda, so amazing what you did for Derick. You guys deserve medals. 

I assume the whole thing was a big surprise?

Derick, the 5Pawns are really high quality juices - even on my Protanks I can taste their quality compared to the other juices I've tried so far. Would love to experience them on a well set up REO. Maybe we should get together some time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

im done buying for now lol






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im done buying for now lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your set for now, CVS. Until the itch starts again. Great set of gear. For all the new vapers and us old forgetful ones please name them from left to right.


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

hope they dont make anything else I want lol. from left to right 

kayfun 3.1 with mtank X atmizoo roller

russian91 with pulse driptip polished by @iPWN X nemesis

Nimbus X Jm22

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Wow, impressive CVS. Do they come with motor plan?


----------



## Melinda (11/1/14)

@Silver I had that freaking REO since November, tried to convince Derick to take his Christmas present early but he just.didn't.want.to. was killing me slowly.

I think last year was the first time he got his Christmas present on the right time, usually I can't wait, I love presents and I always give them early, but this year I'm proud to say I managed to wait, and of course he just had to wait till the kids opened all there presents before he opened his....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Derick (11/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> @Derick, congrats on your new vape. That is fantastic. Wish you many litres of vaping pleasure
> 
> @Matthee and @Melinda, so amazing what you did for Derick. You guys deserve medals.
> 
> ...


Yep, big surprise  I'll take a look at the 5 pawns end of Feb, give them a go then, like I said, right now too broke even pay attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/1/14)

Just got back from the post office!


From @Cape vaping supplies:
1. Helios RDA
2. RSST (with bonus ss wire/rope, thanks!)
3. 5m 28 gauge kanthal wire
4. 2 x heat insulated drip tips (finally maybe I can chain vape without burning my lips on an overheated dt!)
5. 2 x Kanger Aerotanks, one for me, one for @Shako- will they live up to the hype? Time will tell
6. Package of spare coils for PT2's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Wow @1am7h30n3 - that's a lovely set of stuff indeed!!

Enjoy all the kit

And do let us know how you find the Kanger Aerotanks

By the way, what resistance are those spare coils for PT2's


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Melinda said:


> @Silver I had that freaking REO since November, tried to convince Derick to take his Christmas present early but he just.didn't.want.to. was killing me slowly.
> 
> I think last year was the first time he got his Christmas present on the right time, usually I can't wait, I love presents and I always give them early, but this year I'm proud to say I managed to wait, and of course he just had to wait till the kids opened all there presents before he opened his....



Incredible story - glad it remained a surprise!


----------



## RIEFY (11/1/14)

By the way, what resistance are those spare coils for PT2's[/quote]

they are 1.8ohm @silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Ok thanks.

Gonna PM you


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/1/14)

Ok so preliminary feedback on the aerotank (done half a tank and topped it up when I changed coils):
- they did it soooo right with the adjustable airflow control, you can go from wide open airy right down to fully closed off (and yeah you can just get that airflow control base and put it on your PT3 - probably better than coming out with a whole new tank, but hey that's how Kanger does it.)
- I'm getting gurgling and liquid up in my mouth, maybe i'm doing something wrong, but this is with both the included coils, much worse with one than the other.
- flavour is a very muted so far, vaping the same juice in PT3 and aerotank back to back and yeah, there's no comparison, the PT3 is delivering "full on flavour", the aerotank almost nothing.
- this thing handles 15w at full open air draw so far without any burnt or dry hits, while the PT3 only handles about 10.5W and the PT2 only handles about 7W

So far I'm not convinced (and I wasn't even completely convinced by PT3 over PT2 really)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Ok so preliminary feedback on the aerotank (done half a tank and topped it up when I changed coils):
> - they did it soooo right with the adjustable airflow control, you can go from wide open airy right down to fully closed off (and yeah you can just get that airflow control base and put it on your PT3 - probably better than coming out with a whole new tank, but hey that's how Kanger does it.)
> - I'm getting gurgling and liquid up in my mouth, maybe i'm doing something wrong, but this is with both the included coils, much worse with one than the other.
> - flavour is a very muted so far, vaping the same juice in PT3 and aerotank back to back and yeah, there's no comparison, the PT3 is delivering "full on flavour", the aerotank almost nothing.
> ...




Thanks for the comments - let us know if you manage to get it right. Doesn't sound like that's how its supposed to be?


----------



## Andre (11/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Ok so preliminary feedback on the aerotank (done half a tank and topped it up when I changed coils):
> - they did it soooo right with the adjustable airflow control, you can go from wide open airy right down to fully closed off (and yeah you can just get that airflow control base and put it on your PT3 - probably better than coming out with a whole new tank, but hey that's how Kanger does it.)
> - I'm getting gurgling and liquid up in my mouth, maybe i'm doing something wrong, but this is with both the included coils, much worse with one than the other.
> - flavour is a very muted so far, vaping the same juice in PT3 and aerotank back to back and yeah, there's no comparison, the PT3 is delivering "full on flavour", the aerotank almost nothing.
> ...


Thanks for the honest feedback.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/1/14)

Update on aerotank:
- took it all apart and took the o rings off and put them back on just basically fiddled with the whole thing top to bottom, squished the chimney tighter onto the coils, didn't find anything out of place etc BUT when i put it back together it doesn't gurgle and feed me eliquid anymore.
- so it's working well, flavour is improving but isn't at PT3 levels yet, basically it's nice but it's not a game changer for me (yet), I'm going to keep playing with it, vaping it alongside my PT2/3 and see how things improve.

Those heat insulated drip tips are amazing!!! I can chain vape with the tank hot to the touch and my lips don't burn, this is what I've been after! So it's basically a heat insulator made up of a 510 drip tip connection at the bottom and you can plug a 510 drip tip into the top, adds a few mm to the height of your tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (11/1/14)

Strangely, i have had a very different experience, my views of the Aerotank is exactly what this reviewer experienced : http://content.spinfuel.com/kangertech-aero-tank-review/
I prefer it more than any of the larger tanks Kanger has ever produced. Very consistent, amazing flavour, and one can adjust the airflow to your personal preference. Just my 2c


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (11/1/14)

@Zodiac , that's awesome! Did you have any sort of break in time or anything? I'm getting better flavour now than my first hit. And yeah, agree 100%, that adjustable airflow is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (11/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Zodiac , that's awesome! Did you have any sort of break in time or anything? I'm getting better flavour now than my first hit. And yeah, agree 100%, that adjustable airflow is amazing.


I'm glad its getting better for you @1am7h30n3  Yes, if you look at the amount of wick on those dual coils , i had a suspicion that it would require some break in time, but after about half a tank, it was giving me an excellent Vape. It wasn't bad at all in the beginning either, Just felt like the wick wasn't fully saturated. I was using a 50/50 juice blend.


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

What's the capacity of the tank?


----------



## Zodiac (11/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> What's the capacity of the tank?


Its a 2.5ml tank. Same size as the other larger Protanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/1/14)

Alice in Vapeland - Fifteen foot falls, and two free samples  The packaging and individual attention really blew me away !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

Heard some good stuff about AIV. Let us know hit it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (14/1/14)

Also interested in your AiV review - got a whole lot of them and dont really like any of them!


----------



## RIEFY (14/1/14)

reviews on 15 foot falls are awesome thats y he got some

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## umzungu (14/1/14)

ditto for the ones I got but I found something "off" with all the juices - a strange flavour that tastes a bit like alchohol.


----------



## Zodiac (14/1/14)

umzungu said:


> ditto for the ones I got but I found something "off" with all the juices - a strange flavour that tastes a bit like alchohol.


Did you let them steep umzungu ? They need a caps off, shake, caps on steep for at least a week from what i've heard.


----------



## umzungu (14/1/14)

Been steeping caps off as we speak - want to see if it improves.


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

umzungu said:


> Been steeping caps off as we speak - want to see if it improves.


Must say, I have passed on the samples you sent me to @Tom. I really didn't like them. Bit perfumey for me. Atleast now I know before spending money to get some. Thanks @umzungu .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (14/1/14)

Perfumy usualy means too strong, or it needs steeping - just a thought

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (14/1/14)

My Reo Grand went through customs in JHB this morning! Order placed just 6 days ago. Now the wait for it to get to Cape Town

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Oupa said:


> My Reo Grand went through customs in JHB this morning! Order placed just 6 days ago. Now the wait for it to get to Cape Town


Great news. Can't wait!


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

Oupa said:


> My Reo Grand went through customs in JHB this morning! Order placed just 6 days ago. Now the wait for it to get to Cape Town


Awesome!


----------



## umzungu (14/1/14)

Oupa said:


> My Reo Grand went through customs in JHB this morning! Order placed just 6 days ago. Now the wait for it to get to Cape Town


 
woohoo - Congrats Benji - you will not regret this! What colour did you get?


----------



## Oupa (14/1/14)

Silver Vein!


----------



## Tom (14/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Must say, I have passed on the samples you sent me to @Tom. I really didn't like them. Bit perfumey for me. Atleast now I know before spending money to get some. Thanks @umzungu .


same, but tastes are different, the one you got was not in the samples anyway....looking fwd to a review @Zodiac

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/14)

Oupa said:


> My Reo Grand went through customs in JHB this morning! Order placed just 6 days ago. Now the wait for it to get to Cape Town



Congrats Oupa
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## umzungu (15/1/14)




----------



## Andre (15/1/14)

umzungu said:


> View attachment 681


Great, please add your reviews to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...es-naturally-extracted-tobacco-e-liquids.376/. Huntsman is my favourite.


----------



## Zodiac (15/1/14)

Ooh, yum Umzungu, i love Dragons Fire and Huntsman. Heavenly Army is good, but i personally don't see the hype of Legend, maybe doesn't gel with my pallet. Which PG/VG ratio's did you choose ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (15/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> Ooh, yum Umzungu, i love Dragons Fire and Huntsman. Heavenly Army is good, but i personally don't see the hype of Legend, maybe doesn't gel with my pallet. Which PG/VG ratio's did you choose ?


 All were 70/30!


----------



## RIEFY (15/1/14)

do you prefer higher pg juices umzungu? I have found that 60 to 80vg is where I like heathers juice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## umzungu (15/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> do you prefer higher pg juices umzungu? I have found that 60 to 80vg is where I like heathers juice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Not a big fan of throat hit but like flavour hence higher pg - also prefer the thinner juices - a hangover from my ego days when the thicker juices used to just clog the works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/1/14)

I got some sexy vaping action

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (15/1/14)

nice one @Gizmo ! it is really fun to mess around with new gear, hey?


----------



## RIEFY (15/1/14)

beautiful congrats dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SVS1000 (15/1/14)

This is what happens when you go visit at VapeKing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (15/1/14)

SVS1000 said:


> This is what happens when you go visit at VapeKing


build the rocket like this, that helped me lots:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKIJFkOddts

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SVS1000 (15/1/14)

Thanks Tom gonna watch it right now


----------



## Tom (15/1/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Thanks Tom gonna watch it right now


especially when it comes to the wick

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (15/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> I got some sexy vaping action


Nice Gizmo! Enjoy!


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/1/14)

thanks Tom .. good vid .


----------



## Silver (15/1/14)

Enjoy your new gear @Gizmo and @SVS1000 !

You chaps are leaving me way behind  
I need to catch up


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

*creative flavours *
flavour concentrate sample pack


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> *creative flavours *
> flavour concentrate sample pack
> 
> View attachment 698




just cant get anything right today 
my life seems upside down lol


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> just cant get anything right today
> my life seems upside down lol


That's ok, I needed to stand on my head for a change. Enjoy.


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

Matthee said:


> That's ok, I needed to stand on my head for a change. Enjoy.


i just turned my pc screen around....exactly 180 degrees it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (17/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> just cant get anything right today
> my life seems upside down lol


Lol! iPhone?


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

mech mod incoming! Thx @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

cool dude. the normal spring is inside the tube incase you feel the magnets are yoo light. there is also small pin on the switch which locks the two parts dont loose it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

disassemble the swith so you can familiarise your self with it. the top pin is adjustable from top and bottom

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> cool dude. the normal spring is inside the tube incase you feel the magnets are yoo light. there is also small pin on the switch which locks the two parts dont loose it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


hmm...have not done the setup yet, just checking the switch action. How far do you unscrew this? It seems to go quite far...showing a gap to the tube.


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> cool dude. the normal spring is inside the tube incase you feel the magnets are yoo light. there is also small pin on the switch which locks the two parts dont loose it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


ok, will do that before anything else...


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

what is this 'magnets' you guys keep talking about? 

what does it do?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

those nemmi switches works perfectly with 3 - 4 magnets i believe you only have to in them at the moment 

i didnt get chance to drop of an additional magnet to CVS before you bought it .. if you in cape town i could give you one 

Riaz 
we use magnets with polar opposites facing each other instead of a spring .. it is said to last longer and give a smoother touch to the switch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

its the replacement of the spring in the switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

thats way too far

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nooby (17/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> those nemmi switches works perfectly with 3 - 4 magnets i believe you only have to in them at the moment
> 
> i didnt get chance to drop of an additional magnet to CVS before you bought it .. if you in cape town i could give you one
> 
> ...



If he is not interested in the extra magnet, could I please buy it from you?


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Riaz said:


> what is this 'magnets' you guys keep talking about?
> 
> what does it do?


To add. From the Vapeking web site:
*SMOKTECH MAGNETO TELESCOPIC MECHANICAL MOD*
*Smoktech Magneto Telescoping Mechanical Mod*
This revolutionary mod uses a magnetic switch. This means instead of using springs, the Smok Magneto power is activated inside the switch by two magnets with opposing poles. This creates resistance to emulate a spring but without a spring to wear out or bind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

forgot about you ill see if i can drop one off by u aswel i do have 2left but going to be busy this weekend


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> thats way too far
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




gr8 for getting to know the nemesis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

Matthee said:


> To add. From the Vapeking web site:
> *SMOKTECH MAGNETO TELESCOPIC MECHANICAL MOD*
> *Smoktech Magneto Telescoping Mechanical Mod*
> This revolutionary mod uses a magnetic switch. This means instead of using springs, the Smok Magneto power is activated inside the switch by two magnets with opposing poles. This creates resistance to emulate a spring but without a spring to wear out or bind.




its a good way to steal change aswell 

just wave your mod like a magic wand over coins and off u go ...

duno how many time i picked up my mod only to find a 10c or 20c stuck to the bottom lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> its a good way to steal change aswell
> 
> just wave your mod like a magic wand over coins and off u go ...
> 
> duno how many time i picked up my mod only to find a 10c or 20c stuck to the bottom lol


Does it do R5 coins?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

so the magnets act as a spring for what/ to what exactly?

for the push button to make contact with the battery?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Does it do R5 coins?




does this answer ur question .. ne

w R5 hmm not so sure wil lhave to wait till i get one lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (17/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> forgot about you ill see if i can drop one off by u aswel i do have 2left but going to be busy this weekend



Ok cool, Monday is fine bru. Shukran. Does 3 work well?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

yes 3 works perfectly somthimes it does fire on its own when not locked and sumtimes not 

4 doesnt fire at all on its own but for me the switch is 2 tight ill give you both and you can see 

im getting 30 in end of next month lol


----------



## Nooby (17/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> yes 3 works perfectly somthimes it does fire on its own when not locked and sumtimes not
> 
> 4 doesnt fire at all on its own but for me the switch is 2 tight ill give you both and you can see
> 
> im getting 30 in end of next month lol



Lol..  Thanks boet, can't wait.. Thanks again. Oh yes, did I say thanks?


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

so...Nemesis done, loving it! using it with my Igo-L dripper, nice and short. Perfect for work because of the size. Put a new coil on the dripper, started with 1 Ohm. Good vape with VM4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Tom said:


> so...Nemesis done, loving it! using it with my Igo-L dripper, nice and short. Perfect for work because of the size. Put a new coil on the dripper, started with 1 Ohm. Good vape with VM4


Ah, so sub-ohm in the works here in your journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Ah, so sub-ohm in the works here in your journey!


yeah, but taking it slooooowly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)

Tom said:


> yeah, but taking it slooooowly


Tom, try a 0.7/0.8. This is my sweet spot! Love it right there. On the Kayfun, dripper and Aqua.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Tom, try a 0.7/0.8. This is my sweet spot! Love it right there. On the Kayfun, dripper and Aqua.


will do next time...probably tomorrow, now that you said THIS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (17/1/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/14)

LOL - just reading these comments is absolutely hilarious. Boys and their toys. I'm not complaining... Said in praise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (17/1/14)

final outcome (18650 battery in the Nemesis, wish I had a 18350 already for stealth purposes):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

that nemi and igo goes nicely together

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

Whoo Hoo! Vape Mail just arrived from VM! Thanks so much! Got some interesting smelling juice and a kit for my old man!! So much excitement! I wasnt even this excited to take delivery of my Mac!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD (20/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Whoo Hoo! Vape Mail just arrived from VM! Thanks so much! Got some interesting smelling juice and a kit for my old man!! So much excitement! I wasnt even this excited to take delivery of my Mac!
> View attachment 721


Awesome stuff! Enjoy Smokey!


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! Enjoy Smokey!


Thanks Tyler, will most definately do!


----------



## Andre (20/1/14)

Great. Enjoy @Smokyg. Tell your old man to join the forum!


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Great. Enjoy @Smokyg. Tell your old man to join the forum!


Thanks Matthee i will most definately! Dont know what to fill my tank with first  Ill try and convince him to! 

I cant wait for my iClear 30B tho! It took me quote some time pondering about the ProTank 3. But i decided on the iClear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

cant go wrong with Innokin products

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> cant go wrong with Innokin products


Absolutely!  Any idea as to when the stock will be arriving?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

it should be before the end of the month, will confirm shortly though


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> it should be before the end of the month, will confirm shortly though


Awesome! Just let me know, than ill make payment and ask Reinhardt to collect for me


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

cool no problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/14)

@Smokyg, comgrats on your order!
What VM flavours did you get?


----------



## Smokyg (21/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> @Smokyg, comgrats on your order!
> What VM flavours did you get?


hanks Silver1. I got VM4,peach2 rooibos and litchi! But they need serious steeping first!


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/1/14)

i seriously rekon me and steeping are not going to be friends , i want it all and i want it now . my generation !!


----------



## Smokyg (21/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i seriously rekon me and steeping are not going to be friends , i want it all and i want it now . my generation !!


I know exactly how you feel man!! Filled up my gf, my dads 2 tanks and mine with all the new flavours... Huge mistake.. Lol! Sadly my other juices are all done for so i have no choice..


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

hmm, are the flavors muted? I ordered quite a few juices already, and afaik these were freshly prepared, but none needed steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/14)

oupas juices that I vaped I vape out of the box

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (21/1/14)

Tom said:


> hmm, are the flavors muted? I ordered quite a few juices already, and afaik these were freshly prepared, but none needed steeping.


Not muted, the Litchi, and VM4 is great, slightly perfumey but vapable, havent vaped the Banana Cream yet, but the Peach Rooibos that i was eagerly waiting for has a strong chemical taste to it. Apparently the steeping will take care of that.


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

I realized lately that I am not for fruit liquids thru testing a few. Of the ones locally available I tried Liqua Berry, Liqua Citrus, VM Peach Rooibos, VM Berry. Reason: to me they all got a strong aftertaste, i can't tell if it is a "chemical" taste, it is just strange, artificial. The only fruity flavor that is different to me so far: Banana Cream from Oupa, which became an ADV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (21/1/14)

Tom said:


> I realized lately that I am not for fruit liquids thru testing a few. Of the ones locally available I tried Liqua Berry, Liqua Citrus, VM Peach Rooibos, VM Berry. Reason: to me they all got a strong aftertaste, i can't tell if it is a "chemical" taste, it is just strange, artificial. The only fruity flavor that is different to me so far: Banana Cream from Oupa, which became an ADV.


I havnt really vaped a lot of flavours, so i cant really comment, just tastes like its not supposed to be like that, had Mango from Vape King and was great, no chemical taste at all, my bud has almost all the other flavours from them and same, just good tasting flavour. I find this particular flavour gives a burning sensation in my throught.

Other than that i think VM would be my prefered supplier of juice 

Edit: But i have to try everything else out there as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

that is part of the excitement, i guess, to find the right flavors for yourself (!). I think everyone here would agree that it took some time, some more, some less. I am quite happy that I found a couple of ADV's already, after 3 months of vaping. I will still carry on trying different ones, even fruity. But making sure that I always have enough of the ADV's on hand. And order 10ml bottles for experimenting


----------



## Smokyg (21/1/14)

Tom said:


> that is part of the excitement, i guess, to find the right flavors for yourself (!). I think everyone here would agree that it took some time, some more, some less. I am quite happy that I found a couple of ADV's already, after 3 months of vaping. I will still carry on trying different ones, even fruity. But making sure that I always have enough of the ADV's on hand. And order 10ml bottles for experimenting


Very true!  i havn't found a juice i can vape for more than half a day. Would love to get into RBA's as well, but they seem to be a bit expensive, and the whole point of vaping is being healthier and for the 2nd half i told her it will be cheaper... BIG MISTAKE!!

Me : "Can i get a iClear 30B and a eVic battery?"
Her : "No, we are supposed to save money"
Me : "Facepalm!"

haha, ill get wat i want tho. there are many ways to skin a cat 

What iv tried so far:
Top Q - Mango ( Not to bad but has a thick feeling while going down )
5 Pawns - Absolute Pin ( Awesome tasting juice but gets boring, kind of feels like i get immune to the taste, weird right? )
VM - Litchi ( Only had a few drags )
VM - Peach Rooibos ( Needs Steeping i guess )
VM - VM4 ( Fantastic taste, filling my tank with that tonight  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (21/1/14)

Give the Peach Rooibos a few days @Smokyg .... it should mellow out nicely. Many flavours in freshly made juices have a bit of a rough edge. Wish we could steep all our juices for a week or two before shipping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg (21/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Give the Peach Rooibos a few days @Smokyg .... it should mellow out nicely. Many flavours in freshly made juices have a bit of a rough edge. Wish we could steep all our juices for a week or two before shipping


@Oupa , cool! Its in my cupboard steeping at the moment! I just filled up my tank with the VM4, its freakin amazing! I can literally not put my ecig down! Its a absolute winner! Hands down! It tastes on the T like Tennis biscuits dunked in strong sweet tee! Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/1/14)

Went to visit the Oupa today and now I have to clean tanks to get the new flavours going whoohooo 

@Oupa thanks again dude you rock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa (21/1/14)

Glad you like the VM4... personally its one of my ADVs!


----------



## Smokyg (21/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Glad you like the VM4... personally its one of my ADVs!


And now it's mine as well! Would love to know what VM1 to 3 is like..  if they exist... Perhaps a strawberry delight??


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> hanks Silver1. I got VM4,peach2 rooibos and litchi! But they need serious steeping first!



Hi @Smokyg. Those are good flavours. Litchi is a winner for me. Am loving it!

Sounds like you are enjoying the flavour journey. Can get a tad expensive but overall i think its very enjoyable. Way more than smoking real cigarettes !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (23/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi @Smokyg. Those are good flavours. Litchi is a winner for me. Am loving it!
> 
> Sounds like you are enjoying the flavour journey. Can get a tad expensive but overall i think its very enjoyable. Way more than smoking real cigarettes !!!


Hi @Silver1, thanks, they are in my cupboard steeping at the moment, vaping VM4 and my 5pawns untill they are done. 

Its been a awesome 2 weeks so far! That it is indeed! Lit up a Marlboro on sunday just for the fun of it, but i couldnt finish it..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee (23/1/14)

yummy



sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## umzungu (23/1/14)

his labeling has improved!! - How was the packaging?


----------



## Tom (23/1/14)

let us know how the "double" RY4 is, compared to the "single", pls


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (23/1/14)

Ok, got some of this stuff a while ago, first chance to post it lol!

From VapeSA:


Mini butane torch and butane fluid, loooooove this thing, torches ss mesh so easily hold it in one hand, lights by pressing the button, butane tank lasts me a very very long time. Also, when you're building stupid/weird coils like TriCroCoil it comes in very useful to torch the kanthal.

From Vapour Mountain:


Peach^2 Rooibos! Must say, whoever came up with the name for this juice is a genius lol... Cos you can taste that peach isn't just a bit more, it's squared!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nooby (23/1/14)

DIY Kit from Vapour Mountain! Thanks Benji... Just mixed up some 5ml Choc mint, wow, really enjoying it! Got a bit of a cold, so not going to test anymore. Will vape the Menthol till I can taste 100% again  Flavours I got was chocolate, mint, caramel, vanilla, mango and litchi..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY (23/1/14)

make some testers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (23/1/14)

And another package from Vapour Mountain:

Looooots of flavour concentrates and a packet of protank 3 coils.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nooby (23/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> And another package from Vapour Mountain:
> View attachment 762
> Looooots of flavour concentrates and a packet of protank 3 coils.



Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (23/1/14)

@Nooby , yup, I cant wait to do some new mixes, love trying new delicious flavours!


----------



## Andre (23/1/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> And another package from Vapour Mountain:
> View attachment 762
> Looooots of flavour concentrates and a packet of protank 3 coils.


Awesome, that should keep you busy for a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (25/1/14)

Thanks yet again & again to CVS for the beautiful kayfun! It Vapes beautifully & tastes awesome 

Now I really know what the term "steam train" means

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/1/14)

My new Toys thanks to @Zegee and @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Oupa (26/1/14)

See you managed to get hold of the good stuff from CVS... good choice


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/1/14)

jip jip took the good advice. Now need to lower nic, 18mg is kicking me....


----------



## Tom (26/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> jip jip took the good advice. Now need to lower nic, 18mg is kicking me....


hehe...had to the same with dripping. 12mg, or even 9mg is doing fine for me now. still doing 18mg in normal tanks tho, but that is also very occasionally atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/1/14)

got my reo today and loving it






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

got vapemail, but can't get hold of the goods 



but it is the Helios dripper, 2 Sony Konion 30amp batts, and juices! Mount Baker, Pipe Sauce, Indigo and Mountain Oak (all US stuff). Can't wait. Pics will follow of the whole arsenal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Tom said:


> got vapemail, but can't get hold of the goods
> View attachment 868
> 
> 
> but it is the Helios dripper, 2 Sony Konion 30amp batts, and juices! Mount Baker, Pipe Sauce, Indigo and Mountain Oak (all US stuff). Can't wait. Pics will follow of the whole arsenal


Awesome Tom. Atleast you have juice now. O, and nice big medal.


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/1/14)

Thanks to the postal strike - no vape mail !!!!


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome Tom. Atleast you have juice now. O, and nice big medal.


well. i don't have the juice in SA....it is in Germany still, ready for my collection soon


----------



## Zegee (29/1/14)

It's official I'm a reo naut



sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/1/14)

Looks really awesome in gold Zegee. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (29/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Looks really awesome in gold Zegee. Congrats!


Thanks gizmo haven't built it yet 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Tom said:


> well. i don't have the juice in SA....it is in Germany still, ready for my collection soon


O, cool stuff!


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/1/14)

Congrats to the new reonauts. I'm going to be watching the classifieds very closely

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

Zegee said:


> It's official I'm a reo naut
> View attachment 870
> 
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


Congrats and welcome to Reoville. Never seen that combo before. Black wrinkle, gold door, brass RM2 and brass button. Looks absolutely stunning. See you have already registered - thanks. Enjoy, and tell us about your first impressions of the vape once you get time to do a build.


----------



## Andre (29/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Congrats to the new reonauts. I'm going to be watching the classifieds very closely


Stats are against you, but you never know.


----------



## Zegee (29/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Congrats to the new reonauts. I'm going to be watching the classifieds very closely


yeah bro don't know about that hey ! Once you go reo u don't go back ; ) or so they say

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/1/14)

Zegee said:


> yeah bro don't know about that hey ! Once you go reo u don't go back ; ) or so they say
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0



But I might pick up some 'old' vapegear at a good price

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (29/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> But I might pick up some 'old' vapegear at a good price


Bro u welcome anytime 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/14)

Wishing the new Reo owners all the best with their new workhorses. Let us know if your Reo lives up to your expectations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (1/2/14)

So yesterday I had a kickass kettlebell training session at gym, and on the way home I decided to go and plunder the new stock at Vapeking.....

Given current exchange rate movements I don't foresee a Reo in the very near future, but I have been itching for a mech mod.......





Behold! The Magneto! (SVD for scale, as well as 30ml VM bottle (SVD fully compacted))

I had @@Gizmo sort me out a quick single coil setup on the Kayfun 3.1, loaded it up with an undiluted blend of Vapour Mountain 12mg Vanilla Custard and VM4 and I am as happy as *&#$!

Thing kicks like a donkey when you flick its balls on a cold morning, tastes like a treat and the magneto mod is friggin awesome. I can see why everyone who tries mech mods raves about them.

Thanks to Giz and @PoodleStruff






Even the vampire says this thing vapes like the ungodly...










I shall be naming my Magneto dracula

If you are wondering about the Kayfun & Mech mod, I will say only one thing:





UPDATE: I have parked Dracula for the time being on account of safety concerns. I don't have batteries that can handle the amp draw on the 0.8 Ohm setup I currently have.

Also - Please check the mechanical mod safety thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/important-mechanical-mod-safety.792/

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (1/2/14)

Awesome vape mail. Congrats @devdev, and welcome to the mech world. And thanks for the great humour you always work into your posts - such fun to read. Very prudent parking the mech until safe batteries are in hand, must be a temptation.


----------



## RIEFY (1/2/14)

nice dev. ask tyler to wrap you a 1.2ohm coil in the mean time. I am sure it will bring you satisfaction

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devdev (1/2/14)

Thanks guys, it is very tempting to vape this beast @Matthee but I have managed to source some safe IMR 1600 mahs from Skyblue, and derick will be bringing me two charged ones for the meet today, which is awesome cos then I can start vaping then and there 

@Cape vaping supplies I think I have managed to convince Tyler to help me get some good stuff going. I have decided against using the Panasonic NCR18650B's I got from eciggies, as they can only handle a "safe" resistance of 1.5 ohms, and even then they are totally unprotected batts, and dangerous chemistry to boot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/2/14)

I have to "spog" Got this last night, my other half got it from VapeKing... 

Starter Pack
2 PCS Batteries 1100mah
2 PCS Empty complete CE4 V3 Clearomizers -2.4ohms 
USB Wall Charger with EU pin plug
1 USB Rapid Charger for E-Cigarette Batteries
1 Vape King Wallet / Carry Case
and
EGO-C TWIST 1100MAH Variable Voltage Battery
TopQ 12mg Coffee
TopQ 12mg Pepper Menthol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I have to "spog" Got this last night, my other half got it from VapeKing...
> 
> Starter Pack
> 2 PCS Batteries 1100mah
> ...


Great. You are geared for action. Tell us how they vape. And do please review the juices in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/topq.556/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Great. You are geared for action. Tell us how they vape. And do please review the juices in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/topq.556/



I will try to do a review, not good with these kinda things. But will do my best...


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I will try to do a review, not good with these kinda things. But will do my best...


Not to worry, I am the same, but just a line or two is fine. Just so we can build up on specific juices so that potential buyers can get a sense from as many impressions as possible. We leave the in depth reviews to the peeps that are good at it, like @Silver1 and @CraftyZA and others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/2/14)

Thanks @Matthee 

Good luck for your new gear @annemarievdh - I also like the TopQ coffee flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/2/14)

so i descided that it was time for some vape shopping ...



the kayfun is about to get the supplied 5 wrap silica coil replaced with a dual "rowan" special .. watch for that post just now ..

the rocket on the right was from @Gizmo to try out when i first got to joburg ..it was an amazing jump from clearomisers ..

looking forward to doing a few reviews of the juices i have in my grubby mits 

thanks @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff for putting up with me ..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

OK review time... just arrived is the Pro-Tank II Mini and iTaste SVD and some juice...



The courier was a bit late and only arrived at about 13:30 so I was amped to start puffing... checked the SVD... awesome looking... epic fail! I should have ordered batteries for it... ahhhh no problem they sent me a eGo C Twist battery as well... Oooo some new juices... mango looks kewl let's try that... I should have read the instructions because you need to insert a coil... so the result was mango juice all over the place! The Pro-Tank Mini wasn't leaking... the brain surgeon that filled the tank didn't fit a coil... epic fail... half a bog roll later and the desk and e-ciggie is clean and we try again... 

Very nice! Happy with my purchase. 

Another epic fail for me as well... I realise I should have ordered a battery charger as well! OK off to the web site to order a charger, some batteries and and spare coils.

Newbies should not be allowed to order stuff by themselves!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Tornalca (5/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK review time... just arrived is the Pro-Tank II Mini and iTaste SVD and some juice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also remember to get a charger for the batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (5/2/14)

Got my Innokin 30S.
Looks weird.
Isn't it suppose to have a coil cartridge in or something?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## vaalboy (5/2/14)

and spare coils for the mini

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (5/2/14)

you kak mad bro lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

sic as tits ..................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (5/2/14)

Vapemail!

Just got my order from @drew at Valleyvapours:








Going to be doing some mad mixing in my lab tonight:

- Peanutbutter Champagne Surprise
- Tobacco Gummybear Delight
- Strawberry & Creme Chocolate Candyfloss Extravaganza

Also got me some empty bottles to start mixing in. Will blend tonight and then start the week long steeping process. Will take a while before I have any results.

Seems I am the first to get anything from Valley Vapours, so let me give some quick feedback on the experience.

Store: The webstore works well, and I received continous updates about the status of my order
Packaging: - Goods were well packaged, and the box arrived in good shape. This was also a delicious smelling package! The actual bottles are the squishy HDPE plastic ones, same that Oupa uses. Much prefer these to the DK solid and unsquishy ones.
Courier: First delivery from collivery and they kick ass bigtime! Got continuous emails about the package, from when it was collected, to when it was expected, and I seemed to get live tracking results along the way, if I watched on their site. This is much better than Fastway, who take forever to update, and then get lost half the time.

Overall, a solid performance for Valleyvapours, but its going to take a while for me to get the forum feedback on the actual flavours

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Xero (5/2/14)

I'm almost ashamed to admit it but I got some Vape Mail Today and it is a lot of stuff I probably shouldn't have bought
Amongst this was my order for Five Pawns from Vape King
Sadly there was a mixup with the one flavor I was looking forward to most and a duplicate Absolute Pin was included instead

Gave them a quick call though and everything is sorted. I'll keep the duplicate if I like it or I can return for an exchange

In contrast to the earlier thread I had no issues ordering from them and would recommend their store to anyone

Will post thoughts on Liquids and Tanks later on when I've tried everything out


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

Xero said:


> I'm almost ashamed to admit it but I got some Vape Mail Today and it is a lot of stuff I probably shouldn't have bought
> Amongst this was my order for Five Pawns from Vape King
> Sadly there was a mixup with the one flavor I was looking forward to most and a duplicate Absolute Pin was included instead
> 
> ...


Dude! The Absolute Pin is a Absolute Freaken Awesome! Finished my bottle last night! LOTS and LOTS of sad faces!!             

Im sure you will enjoy it! If not, you know my forum name!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/14)

Xero said:


> I'm almost ashamed to admit it but I got some Vape Mail Today and it is a lot of stuff I probably shouldn't have bought
> Amongst this was my order for Five Pawns from Vape King
> Sadly there was a mixup with the one flavor I was looking forward to most and a duplicate Absolute Pin was included instead
> 
> ...



Hi Xero 

So you're the bid or buy order man  Nice to meet you, I am not sure how I made this mistake was definitely me though so unfortunately no one else to blame here  Have packed your second order and its waiting for the couriers to collect. I must not have been looking properly when I grabbed it.

Looking forward to your reviews.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spiri (6/2/14)

Vape Mail. Its going to be a good weekend, I do however forecast the weather in KZN to be partialy cloudy to cloudy for the next few days as I will be bellowing plumes of thick vapour from the new Kayfun 3.1 ES from Vape King.


And I also want to mention @Derick for selling me this ZMax V5 at a steal, I actually feel like I literally stole it. It came in a nice gift bag, nice personal touch SkyBlue. Very happy with my new vaping toys.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (6/2/14)

so normally when i order stuff i wait till it gets to the local post office around the corner from work, then i collect it there.

with all the ranting and raving about the kayfun/ russian 91%, my parcel arrived at the hub yesterday, and today i just couldnt hold myself (sort of the same feeling we got when we opened this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/testing-spoiler-button.830/ )

so off to the hub i went, and collected this bad boy:

so now im jieking even more to try it out but im forcing not to. i know i need to scrub it out properly before using.

so tonight im having me some russian delight 

any other tips/ tricks you guys have for me?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (6/2/14)

My pleasure man - I loved my zmax, but the reo has taken its place, so really could not justify keeping it around anymore, but I know it is in good hands and I hope it gives you hours and hours of vaping joy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/2/14)

Spiri said:


> Vape Mail. Its going to be a good weekend, I do however forecast the weather in KZN to be partialy cloudy to cloudy for the next few days as I will be bellowing plumes of thick vapour from the new Kayfun 3.1 ES.
> View attachment 1139
> 
> And I also want to mention @Derick for selling me this ZMax V5 at a steal, I actually feel like I literally stole it. It came in a nice gift bag, nice personal touch SkuBlue. Very happy with my new vaping toys.
> View attachment 1140


Looks good. Enjoy. And tell us about the vape, and the coiling and....


----------



## Andre (6/2/14)

Riaz said:


> so normally when i order stuff i wait till it gets to the local post office around the corner from work, then i collect it there.
> 
> with all the ranting and raving about the kayfun/ russian 91%, my parcel arrived at the hub yesterday, and today i just couldnt hold myself (sort of the same feeling we got when we opened this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/testing-spoiler-button.830/ )
> 
> ...


Great atty that. Gives great flavour. Good with cotton for me. Make sure you tighten the fill screw properly.


----------



## Riaz (6/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Great atty that. Gives great flavour. Good with cotton for me. Make sure you tighten the fill screw properly.



thanks @Matthee 

noted


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

I think I may have found my solution to battery's lasting...




I think the one on the right (iTaste SVD) may last a days fishing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spiri (6/2/14)

Will do @Matthee, going to see @RevnLucky7 over the weekend so I will be picking up some valuable tips on the Kayfun coil setups. Knowing him, I will probably be ordering a new mech mod over the weekend too.


----------



## Riaz (7/2/14)

guys, i have to say this, the russian 91% is a freaking awesome device!!!

i think im set with vape gear................................................................................................................................................. 




for now 

(i do however smell a mech mod coming in the future) but for now, im happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

i am smiling like a kid in a candy store ...

cos : -----> I GOT VAPE MAIL




Thanks @Oupa 

I am sooo happy i could screeeam , dunno if any work is gonna get done , too busy staring at these bottles and sniffing the lids !!

i am soo gonna abuse my microwave when i get home !!

Can anybody spot the ????

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smokyg (7/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i am smiling like a kid in a candy store ...
> 
> cos : -----> I GOT VAPE MAIL
> View attachment 1164
> ...


Wow! That is more juice than I have ever seen!!! 

Eish boet, we established that nuking juice is a bad idea! Lol! Buy a R100 milk feather, those with the small rotor at the bottom that spins! That works like a charm according to @Reinhardt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i am smiling like a kid in a candy store ...
> 
> cos : -----> I GOT VAPE MAIL
> View attachment 1164
> ...



WOW

thats one helluva vape mail

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/2/14)

I'm wondering if Rowan is stocking up for a doomsday we not aware of..... he does work with satellites.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

so should i explain ?

it's very simple , i just could not choose , and the only way to solve that problem is to say the following , (repeat after me ) .....

i want it all and i want it now ..

So thats what i got ..

hey , nobody has spotted it yet ?? sheesh guys


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

hmmmmm I cant spot the ???? Either thought it would be easy for me


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

its just a subtle bit of ocd .... (thats a clue)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

how they're all arranged lol I have no cooking clue

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

YUP ... it's all the labels ....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

lol but one of them is not like the others

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (7/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i am smiling like a kid in a candy store ...
> 
> cos : -----> I GOT VAPE MAIL
> View attachment 1164
> ...


good going there  and the best is, not even 2 month ago you would have had to pay for this amount how much? 1000 USD? back in Zim. good to see your improvements!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (7/2/14)

Geez Rowan are you going to setup a new e-liquid shop?


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

chap i am soooooooo loving the experience

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> chap i am soooooooo loving the experience



Glad you love it, just remember to breathe between vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

Awesome, @Rowan Francis, just love the way you embrace this hobby. Way to go. Happy vaping.


----------



## annemarievdh (7/2/14)

My personal vape mail I got last night. Got some other vape mail as-well, but will let you guys know when I can.

Its 5Pawn Gambit
and
an iClear16

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zegee (7/2/14)

At this rate I am going to have to taste 5 pawns seems to be the vape of choice at the moment

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tornalca (7/2/14)

Zegee said:


> At this rate I am going to have to taste 5 pawns seems to be the vape of choice at the moment
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Try some grandmaster 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (7/2/14)

Can we get a full review on the 5 pawns and iClear 16 please


----------



## annemarievdh (7/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Can we get a full review on the 5 pawns and iClear 16 please



I'll do my best


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Got my Innokin 30S.
> Looks weird.
> Isn't it suppose to have a coil cartridge in or something?
> View attachment 1104
> ...



No ways @TylerD - that is awesome dude - its the MAAAAAAXXXIII 999


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

devdev said:


> Vapemail!
> 
> Just got my order from @drew at Valleyvapours:
> 
> ...



Fantastic @devdev - am very keen to hear how you find the flavours!
You got a really great selection. Enjoy the mixing in your lab - must smell like a perfumerie in there


----------



## BhavZ (7/2/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I'll do my best


Thanks


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

Spiri said:


> Vape Mail. Its going to be a good weekend, I do however forecast the weather in KZN to be partialy cloudy to cloudy for the next few days as I will be bellowing plumes of thick vapour from the new Kayfun 3.1 ES from Vape King.
> View attachment 1139
> 
> And I also want to mention @Derick for selling me this ZMax V5 at a steal, I actually feel like I literally stole it. It came in a nice gift bag, nice personal touch SkuBlue. Very happy with my new vaping toys.
> View attachment 1140



Loved your photo and the post @Spiri. Let us know how it goes.
Awesome gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

Riaz said:


> so normally when i order stuff i wait till it gets to the local post office around the corner from work, then i collect it there.
> 
> with all the ranting and raving about the kayfun/ russian 91%, my parcel arrived at the hub yesterday, and today i just couldnt hold myself (sort of the same feeling we got when we opened this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/testing-spoiler-button.830/ )
> 
> ...



Enjoy your gear @Riaz - wish you all the best!!
I dont have any tips for you on that device - its something I have heard great things about...


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have found my solution to battery's lasting...
> 
> View attachment 1149
> 
> ...



There you go Rob - now you can last a week out at sea!
I also have the GreenSmoke, the Twisp and the SVD!
For me, the Twisp is my backup and the GreenSmoke is my backup of my backup 

PS - I love the Absolute Tobacco and Red Label tobacco flavours on the GreenSmoke. Wish I could somehow get them into my other equipment.


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i am smiling like a kid in a candy store ...
> 
> cos : -----> I GOT VAPE MAIL
> View attachment 1164
> ...




Enjoy it Rowan - that's an amazing collection - we expect a full report back 

Good to see @Oupa is back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Can we get a full review on the 5 pawns and iClear 16 please



Hi BhavZ - check out the 5Pawns thread in the Eliquid reviews section. There are quite a lot of reviews there already.


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

annemarievdh said:


> My personal vape mail I got last night. Got some other vape mail as-well, but will let you guys know when I can.
> 
> Its 5Pawn Gambit
> and
> an iClear16



Enjoy it Annemarie!!!! 
Let us know how it compares to your previous vaping gear and juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (7/2/14)

Firstly from Sky Blue Vaping - Sigelei Zmax Mini kit.
Not to sure on that orange tank  but my wife thinks it rocks.


Also got some kanthal 28g and 32g

Then from Vape King - Ithaka, Kayfun 3.1 ES and TopQ juice.




And lastly some juice from Lekka Vapors.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Firstly from Sky Blue Vaping - Sigelei Zmax Mini kit.
> Not to sure on that orange tank  but my wife thinks it rocks.
> View attachment 1173
> 
> ...


You are well on your way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spiri (8/2/14)

Thanks @Silver1, I did my first coil wrap on the Kayfyn tonight. Photos will be posted on "First Coil" thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

How did it vape @Spiri ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (8/2/14)

Vape Birthday mail 





Iclear 30s coils for the VTR and a Kayfun with a Nemesis with some 5 Pawns

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

U-Can for me and new MVP for the wife. 







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (8/2/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Vape Birthday mail


I guess your bday is today? Happy birthday then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (8/2/14)

Tom said:


> I guess your bday is today? Happy birthday then!


No it was on Wednesday, was just to busy making clouds on the kayfun to post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> U-Can for me and new MVP for the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great stuff @Tornalca - where did you get this VapeMail from?


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Great stuff @Tornalca - where did you get this VapeMail from?



I ordered this in December from FastTech it has been n long wait and endless hour's of sharing my PV with my wife. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (8/2/14)

@Tornalca what was the landed cost for the MVP

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @Tornalca what was the landed cost for the MVP
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



When I got it the rand was a bit stronger. With import duties not being that much on the whole package. About R480

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (8/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> When I got it the rand was a bit stronger. With import duties not being that much on the whole package. About R480


Not bad. Guessing around R550-600 now.


----------



## Andre (8/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> U-Can for me and new MVP for the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must please review that U-Can for us after some use. Have heard so many bad *and* good things about it.


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

Matthee said:


> You must please review that U-Can for us after some use. Have heard so many bad *and* good things about it.



Will do. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

What is the primary purpose of the Ucan?

Is it to be able to carry liquid around with you when you travel ?

Why is it better than just a normal plastic bottle with one of those needle type nozzles?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/2/14)

Its specifically for drippers if I am not mistaken? It also holds quite a bit of liquid I believe. ..last time I saw one was when I first started vaping so I cant remember 100%

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> What is the primary purpose of the Ucan?
> 
> Is it to be able to carry liquid around with you when you travel ?
> 
> Why is it better than just a normal plastic bottle with one of those needle type nozzles?



It's for dispensing the right amount of liquid into your dripper. You press the button and it releases about 15-20 drops in one go. It also seals tight so you can carry it in your pocket/on your key chain. It's indicated as 10ml. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (8/2/14)

I have had my u-can for a while now, its a nifty little can. It holds about 10ml of juice and is air tight. With that said if you pump it too much in one go the pressure forces a little juice out the back. the juice tends to stay quite fresh in the u-can for quite some time and I tend to use the u-can for when I blend 2 or more juices together. I have never used it for dripping but the Rev Tank (from Vape Mob) has a very narrow opening for topping up so I use the u-can for that.


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Ok thanks, sounds quite nifty.

Can you set how much liquid comes out with each button press? Or is that standard and can't be changed?

Also, can you open it and clean it?


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ok thanks, sounds quite nifty.
> 
> Can you set how much liquid comes out with each button press? Or is that standard and can't be changed?
> 
> Also, can you open it and clean it?



Its a set amount. The tank has 3 parts all washable. I'll play around with it and give you an update. 






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Super, thanks. Was just curious


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/2/14)

wooo hooo , i gotz vape mail .. @Riaz , thanks Chap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 1214
> 
> 
> wooo hooo , i gotz vape mail ..



Oh my word! What the hell is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/2/14)

its called a steam turbine ......


----------



## Gizmo (10/2/14)

I must say that on your SVD will have that whole steampunk look. Too bad its a genesis style atomizer tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I must say that on your SVD will have that whole steampunk look. Too bad its a genesis style atomizer tho


Nothing wrong with a genesis style atomizer - love my RSST.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/2/14)

I personally find them a huge pain to build on. My personal opinion..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I personally find them a huge pain to build on. My personal opinion..





Gizmo said:


> I personally find them a huge pain to build on. My personal opinion..


Well, not much experience this side, just the RSST, which I found quite easy to build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/2/14)

Yeah not any issues to build it, but I can't compare to other RBA's as I have not have a lot of experience with them - except the REO - the REO is a bit more difficult for me because it is a smaller area to work in, but other than that it is still the same principle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/2/14)

I agree with @Gizmo . I'm not a genesis fan anymore. Would rather build a kayfun than a genesis. But the RSST is also a great tool for learning the basics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/2/14)

@Rowan Francis thats quite an arsenal you building there. Enjoy dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (10/2/14)

I got some more Vape mail..well kind off...
I received a generous donation from a fellow Forumite...a Rocket RBA...
some pics....shame..my little mini Zmax is pushed to its limits here


Not sure which version this is..doesn't look like any of the one you can buy..anyone know?


And my first coil @ 1.5 ohms and 13W..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (10/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I got some more Vape mail..well kind off...
> I received a generous donation from a fellow Forumite...a Rocket RBA...
> some pics....shame..my little mini Zmax is pushed to its limits here
> View attachment 1217
> ...


good first coil! the Rocket is not bad, its just a bit leaky. I had that thru the airholes once in a while. But that was enough to put me off it as a carry around. Home use, where there is always a paper towel nearby....good Kayfun style atty. Flavor is good as well. I used cottonwool though.


----------



## Rex Smit (10/2/14)

Yes..this biatch likes to leak all over me...hehe
this is not a pocket vape, feel like a brick...@SVS1000 did give some cotton which i tried firts and then i did the silica..Cotton did have a better flavour.
I did try a dual coil...but that needs a MecMod...so went back to the single coil..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/2/14)

@Rex Smit , i am still using my rocket , yes if you dont cover the air holes when filling you will get a good leak when you put it back together , then you should be able to minimise the leaks . 
i still love using mine , enjoy it's a great starter atty ..


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

Vapemail arrived bang on schedule and I have a charger (Intellicharger i2) that charges my 18650's so I can fire up my Innokin iTaste SVD with it's iClear 30B attached... I can't wait! I'm watching the lights flicking... as soon as they stop I'll give the Lightsaber (it looks like one) beast a run!




One note on the charger... it comes with the silly flat pin overseas plug so you either have to find a special double adapter (thank the Pope I had one) or cut it off and put on a real plug.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

@Rob Fisher , i got the same charger today from VK and on the way home popped into a IC store and got a std "radio cable " which is the fig 8 plug for the charger side and has a 15 a round plug on the other side , will keep the other cable for when i am in Moz or somewhere .. but thanks for the heads up ..

here's my Vape Mail ..



Now if you notice there is a Steam Turbine in the for-front in pieces ... and another identical clone top right , i proudly showed off my Steam Turbine to @Stroodlepuff and unfortunatly it met with an small accident (bounced), I am so impressed with @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo , they did not have to but they replaced the whole unit without question . Guys you guys are ' the real deal ' .

I am now rebuilding the ST and it's dual mesh coils to fit my Nemisis .... wooo hoooo train smoke time

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

I had a real case of butter fingers today! Still feel terrible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I had a real case of butter fingers today! Still feel terrible!



@Stroodlepuff , as my mom used to say , it's done and done , you have made more than ammends and made me into your bestus bestus friend , client and @VapeKing supporter . Both of you are going to go a long way ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

We once sent a customer nothing but the free lego gift - still no idea how it happened, but it was hilarious to get that call "So uh, I ordered some stuff from you and you sent me cheap lego... wtf?"

Needless to say we sorted him out, but I can just imagine his confusion when he opened his package

Another time our courier got packages mixed up, and a customer who ordered a starter kit from us got a Dance hits CD...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapemail arrived bang on schedule and I have a charger (Intellicharger i2) that charges my 18650's so I can fire up my Innokin iTaste SVD with it's iClear 30B attached... I can't wait! I'm watching the lights flicking... as soon as they stop I'll give the Lightsaber (it looks like one) beast a run!
> 
> View attachment 1233
> 
> ...



Congrats on the charger Rob! 
How is the iclear 30B?

Incidentally, i got my charger from NitecoreSA, thanks to a suggestion from @Matthee quite a while ago. It didnt have the flat plug. It had a normal 2 pin that fits our plugs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> How is the iclear 30B?



I haven't really given it a full go because my SVD is faulty and the 30B looks a bit silly on any of my other batteries. 

But I need to play with it real soon because I go through about 4 Mini Protank II's a day.


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Noooooo!!! Realy ?


----------



## johan (14/2/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 1306
> View attachment 1307



I thought you only tattoo human flesh!


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Noooooo!!! Realy ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (14/2/14)

bam...as I arrived today:




the real McCoySvoemesto

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom (14/2/14)

and King Mod, Helios and Taifun clones:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (14/2/14)

as well as some juices for tasting:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca (14/2/14)

Tom said:


> as well as some juices for tasting:
> 
> View attachment 1320
> View attachment 1321



Enjoy the tasting! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (14/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Enjoy the tasting!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


yeah, thx...the first one was straight away not my thing. Pipe Sauce Shire Malt....and that was the one I really looked forward to.

i cannot describe the flavor...its not malt as I would know and imagine malt. Anyone ever tasted hops? Before it turns into beer? I think its close to that. and that is yuk (we need a smiley for that....). I think I must sell it again, luckily there is a forum where one can get rid of it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (15/2/14)

Wow, lots of stuff to keep you busy, @Tom. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

@TylerD - wow, love Spongebob  What is that drip tip at the top? Is it a Spongebob mouthpiece?

@Tom - congrats on the gear. We expect a full report on the original Kayfun  Enjoy it


----------



## Gizmo (15/2/14)

The selection of eliquid in Germany will be nothing short of amazing. Enjoy tom. We are super jelouse

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/14)

Hey @Tom glad you made it safely. Enjoy the new toys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

Just tasted Surmount Rhubarb flavor. I love Rhubarb, and the juice is no disappointment. Will end up next in my Kayfun. All the new juices will first have to be dripped. 
Still bummed about the Pipe Sauce... luckily I only used it once in the dripper. Will give it a second chance, otherwise it will end up in the fleamarket of the german forum. Period.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

I dont even know what rhubarb tastes like, can't picture it... er... taste it....


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

thats it @Rob Fisher only problem is how to describe rhubarb taste...it is sour, but not a lemony sour. different. nicer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

just testing cuz I cant see Rowans


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> woo hoo ,, vape mail time ..
> View attachment 1417
> View attachment 1418



Please re-upload we cant see


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/2/14)

will have to do the upload from work tomorrow ...!





Thanks to @Melinda & @Derick for enabling my coil building habit 

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo for enabling the ' bling '

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (20/2/14)

ready for the long weekend getaway with @Zodiac. got some new heathers to try thanks to @zodiac.juices are heathers Gaia, Temptation and maple eh?. packed up my gear, this is all I will need everything besides batterys juice and cotton is for just in case which most likely will not be used






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ready for the long weekend getaway with @Zodiac. got some new heathers to try thanks to @zodiac.juices are heathers Gaia, Temptation and maple eh?. packed up my gear, this is all I will need everything besides batterys juice and cotton is for just in case which most likely will not be used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> will have to do the upload from work tomorrow ...!
> 
> View attachment 1428
> View attachment 1429
> ...


Just love the Magneto. Magnetic button very smooth, threads like butter, hits great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (20/2/14)

Yeah I agree, difference between Magneto and Nemesis clone is huge.

Glad I have both, but feel like the Smok is definitely worth the extra price. Only downside is you cant run an 18650 with a kick, where as with Nemesis you get the extra bit to extend it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

devdev said:


> Yeah I agree, difference between Magneto and Nemesis clone is huge.
> 
> Glad I have both, but feel like the Smok is definitely worth the extra price. Only downside is you cant run an 18650 with a kick, where as with Nemesis you get the extra bit to extend it



yup got the nemisis first and used it for 2 days , bought the Magneto , might look out for a magnet switch for the nemi .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (20/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> yup got the nemisis first and used it for 2 days , bought the Magneto , might look out for a magnet switch for the nemi .....



I am working on a plan.... if you are patient I am sure I can sort you out as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

devdev said:


> I am working on a plan.... if you are patient I am sure I can sort you out as well



just shout when you can ....


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

well i am gonna be busy this weekend .. moving -- uuugh and building and repairing rockets ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (21/2/14)

wow @Rowan Francis 

that looks awesome!!

what does your vape gear asset register look like now?


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

if i put all my kit out i rekon it's gonna look like a used car lot !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

Whoop whoop MVP on the go. A few observations. Simple menu system, weighs less than my zmax and fits in my palm nicely.

Only problem is the 30b doesn't make contact with the pin when using the adaptor ring. It appears to be too long.......grrrrrrr!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Only problem is the 30b doesn't make contact with the pin when using the adaptor ring. It appears to be too long.......grrrrrrr!



Not to worry Markus the Nautilus fits like a glove and you will order one or two of them shortly if you haven't already! 

The size of the Nautilus tank is fantastic and the vape incredible!


----------



## Tom (21/2/14)

now I am ready to travel:




bottom right is for emergency spares and tools (kanthal, cotton, tweezers)




size in relation to the 5pawns. It fits nicely in my smallish backpack. Now the gear is protected and won't get scratches from keys and whatever else is in the backpack

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Zegee (21/2/14)

Tom said:


> now I am ready to travel:
> 
> View attachment 1508
> 
> ...


Where u get the case from?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Looks like it's from porche lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (21/2/14)

i got it from a dude on the german forum; he needed a bigger one for more gear 

but what it actually is: a dart case. Filled with PU foam plates cut to size and needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Ah very cool. So tell me tom. How are the vape shops there?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Whoop whoop MVP on the go. A few observations. Simple menu system, weighs less than my zmax and fits in my palm nicely.
> 
> Only problem is the 30b doesn't make contact with the pin when using the adaptor ring. It appears to be too long.......grrrrrrr!




Hmmm thats very strange mine fits evwn with the ring...let me play around a bit



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (21/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Ah very cool. So tell me tom. How are the vape shops there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


well, online its a good choice, everything is available. And there are no illegal Post office strikes . I am in a relatively small town, about 50000 people, but there is a B&M shop, which I visited already. It is a chain store, with 40 shops across Germany. They have some advanced gear, but limited. They say that most people buying the Evod style ecigs in their shop. They have one brand of juice, house brand. I tasted some of their stuff, and it is not too bad. However, I stay with the online shops for the moment. Better choice, better deals.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmm thats very strange mine fits evwn with the ring...let me play around a bit



Yip it's strange, seems to be a mm too long. Do you have some spare in stock? 

Also after fully charging it (green light off) I only managed a puff count of 377 before it died. Will let it charge overnight and check again tmz.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Yip it's strange, seems to be a mm too long. Do you have some spare in stock?



I just checked my 30B and it works like gangbusters on my MVP.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)




----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Looks fine? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Yip it's strange, seems to be a mm too long. Do you have some spare in stock?
> 
> Also after fully charging it (green light off) I only managed a puff count of 377 before it died. Will let it charge overnight and check again tmz.



Please post a photo so I can see


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Tom said:


> now I am ready to travel:
> 
> View attachment 1508
> 
> ...



@Tom, that case is amazing. Did you cut out the foam yourself to fit your gear?


----------



## vaalboy (22/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Please post a photo so I can see



As you can see below, it appears that the beauty ring prevents the coil from making contact. Tried my other 30b tanks, same result. I tried to pull the pin this morning to no avail. It works fine without the ring. Recon we should take this offline as I don't want to hijack the thread?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> As you can see below, it appears that the beauty ring prevents the coil from making contact. Tried my other 30b tanks, same result. I tried to pull the pin this morning to no avail.



Markus I'll have my MVP with me tomorrow at the Club Fish Off... we can test your 30B on mine.


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Vape mail. 
Thanks to VapeKing for the excellent service! Order placed about 11.30 Friday, was delivered at 10.40 on a Saturday! 

What gives you the idea we working hard to convert people

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Impressive - a next day delivery from JHB to East London!

PS - love your signature line about vaping in the dark if it were not for electricity! Given the recent Eskom emergency and I suspect more to come especially over winter, this may well happen. I see why you're stocking up on the MVPs LOL. I think 2 of those fully charged would get me easily through about 10 days of vaping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/2/14)

Wow even we didn't expect that lol we expected you to get it Monday 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Impressive - a next day delivery from JHB to East London!



Yebo... both times I've ordered. I was not expecting it to be delivered on a Saturday though. 

East London is considered a major Centre, we not a tiny little dorp like everybody thinks


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Wow even we didn't expect that lol we expected you to get it Monday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Very impressed bud. .. thanks for the excellent service!


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Loving the MVP with mPT2!


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Yebo... both times I've ordered. I was not expecting it to be delivered on a Saturday though.
> 
> East London is considered a major Centre, we not a tiny little dorp like everybody thinks



Hi Shane - no maybe you misunderstood me. I wasn't implying anything about East London at all. What I was trying to say was that it was impressive to get something from JHB to somewhere far away the next day. I mean, East London is nearly 1,000 km away from JHB. I have waited longer than that for things from Pretoria to JHB before


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi Shane - no maybe you misunderstood me. I wasn't implying anything about East London at all. What I was trying to say was that it was impressive to get something from JHB to somewhere far away the next day. I mean, East London is nearly 1,000 km away from JHB. I have waited longer than that for things from Pretoria to JHB before


Hahaha, ok my bad. 
Vapekings courier seems to be very jacked up. It's so nice when something arrives so quickly, nothing worse than waiting! Makes ordering online that much better. 
I ordered something from bidorbuy not so long ago and it took 4 weeks to arrive, shipped from SA


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Loving the MVP with mPT2!



Snap!

PT2 Mini loaded with VM Passion Peach:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Snap!
> 
> PT2 Mini loaded with VM Passion Peach:
> 
> View attachment 1521



Mine is loaded with VM berry blaze and have the stainless drip tip in. Awesome combo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Vape mail.
> Thanks to VapeKing for the excellent service! Order placed about 11.30 Friday, was delivered at 10.40 on a Saturday!
> 
> What gives you the idea we working hard to convert people



Wow! That was unexpected  I thought you would only get it on Monday, I'm impressed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

Yes I'm going to be sitting in my driveway again this morning... two parcels should arrive...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> As you can see below, it appears that the beauty ring prevents the coil from making contact. Tried my other 30b tanks, same result. I tried to pull the pin this morning to no avail. It works fine without the ring. Recon we should take this offline as I don't want to hijack the thread?
> 
> View attachment 1515



Pulled the pin and all sorted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I'm going to be sitting in my driveway again this morning... two parcels should arrive...



Did the two parcels arrive @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Did the two parcels arrive @Rob Fisher ?



They did indeed Silver! 

But it was just Juices, some eGo-C Twist batteries and mPT2's for a mate, some replacement chargers (I had given some away) Oh yes and a second Nautilus!

But I'm back in my driveway again but I can't remember what I ordered from whom... hang on the door bell just rang... ahhh it was a fishing tackle order!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Must be exciting in the Fisher household! 

Wanted to ask this for a long time - did your surname in any way lead you to or play a role in your fishing ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Wanted to ask this for a long time - did your surname in any way lead you to or play a role in your fishing ?



Not really... I only went bass fishing to bond with my brother in law who was a fanatic... after my first bite I was hooked... the rest is history!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Must be exciting in the Fisher household!
> 
> Wanted to ask this for a long time - did your surname in any way lead you to or play a role in your fishing ?



I think it led to his addictions to all these vape toys (Fisher-Price).. I kid I kid..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/14)

*Code Red* situation averted! Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/14)

code blank cant see anything

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Space_Cowboy (28/2/14)

I can see the pic fine on my side. Looking at it on my phone through Tapatalk 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

i can also see it


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

And in time for the fishing expedition, @Rob Fisher. Enjoy, both.


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/14)

ahhh its working now. 120ml of menthol ice you must love that juice hey

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> code blank cant see anything



Looks fine my my side too... try a reload?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/14)

Matthee said:


> And in time for the fishing expedition, @Rob Fisher. Enjoy, both.



HUGE! I was stressing... Seeya all on Sunday night... Look after things while I'm away and no one post any special deals till I get back! Especially you @Gizmo !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ahhh its working now. 120ml of menthol ice you must love that juice hey



Big time! That's my stable diet! The mix is just 100% perfect and my sinuses enjoy it too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time! That's my stable diet! The mix is just 100% perfect and my sinuses enjoy it too!


glad you found something you really enjoy. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

and here i thought i was the only one that loves menthol


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/14)

Riaz said:


> and here i thought i was the only one that loves menthol


bro that menthol is in another league. liqua is not even close to it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> bro that menthol is in another league. liqua is not even close to it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



you see now what you do

a man just got paid, and now i HAVE TO order menthol from VM

ai ya sharief, you also ne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/14)

If you smaak to open your knaake do it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> If you smaak to open your knaake do it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



LMFU

you remember when i just started vaping, we started chatting from the hotstuff forum, then u directed me to Benji to buy my hardware from him.

the first ever juice i tasted was berry blaze and then vanilla custard.

that was still in the evod days LOL


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Ladies and gentlemen, please well come the new addition to the family:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please well come the new addition to the family:
> View attachment 1623
> View attachment 1625


Great, enjoy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please well come the new addition to the family:



Ooooo so nice... you gonna be real happy... just hope you have a Nautilus to go on top?


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Unfortunately not yet, that will be my next buy along with an rba. The only I'm concerned with is that I purchased an IcR battery with it, hope that is Ok for a digimod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Unfortunately not yet, that will be my next buy along with an rba. The only I'm concerned with is that I purchased an IcR battery with it, hope that is Ok for a digimod



You just have double protection it should work


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Thanks Johan.. Only downside now is that I'm at work... I really wanna play with my new kit..


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

It's Friday tell them you are sick, you suffer from N.V.T.W.S (new vape toy withdraw symptoms - just don't lie)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

lovely stuff @BhavZ 

enjoy it


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

johanct said:


> It's Friday tell them you are sick, you suffer from N.V.T.W.S (new vape toy withdraw symptoms - just don't lie)



Hmm, that sounds like a plan



Riaz said:


> lovely stuff @BhavZ
> 
> enjoy it



Thanks man..


----------



## vaalboy (28/2/14)

My travelling companion to EL. This nauty is just awesome. Plugged the MVP into the car charger and bobs 
your uncle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

Lekka VAPE-N-DRIVE @vaalboy


----------



## vaalboy (28/2/14)

johanct said:


> Lekka VAPE-N-DRIVE @vaalboy



These Transkei drivers are in another class all together. I can't believe their luck!


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

I don't know how they survive - I'l never ever drive night time again in the Transkei! Next time get yourself a foot switch wired into your MVP so you can have both hand on the steering wheel.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/14)

Awesome combo Markus. You gonna love it!!


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## JB1987 (28/2/14)

Received some DIY supplies from Valley Vapour: Apple Pie, Fudge Brownie, Strawberry & Hawaiian Punch concentrate. Mixed up some Apple Pie and Fudge Brownie samples and the flavour is really excellent, I'm loving the Fudge Brownie flavour! Great flavours and great service, I'll definitely order from them again. 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/2/14)

ooooh fudge brownie. please tell me there's no nutty taste there, better yet, try and describe the taste


----------



## JB1987 (28/2/14)

Haha no nutty taste, very close to the real thing. Quite a rich flavour and you can definitely taste the chocolate 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

JB1987 said:


> Received some DIY supplies from Valley Vapour: Apple Pie, Fudge Brownie, Strawberry & Hawaiian Punch concentrate. Mixed up some Apple Pie and Fudge Brownie samples and the flavour is really excellent, I'm loving the Fudge Brownie flavour! Great flavours and great service, I'll definitely order from them again.


Thanks for letting us know, @JB1987. Important to members to know about good service and product and, of course, the opposite as well.


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

JB1987 said:


> Received some DIY supplies from Valley Vapour: Apple Pie, Fudge Brownie, Strawberry & Hawaiian Punch concentrate. Mixed up some Apple Pie and Fudge Brownie samples and the flavour is really excellent, I'm loving the Fudge Brownie flavour! Great flavours and great service, I'll definitely order from them again.
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS


Awesome stuff! I must still do my order from VV. Seeing the weekend special 10% off, i will do it this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hmm, that sounds like a plan
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man..



Congrats on your new gear! SVD is great!


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

Good luck for the fishing @Rob Fisher !
Hope all the vape gear performs well for you


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

JB1987 said:


> Received some DIY supplies from Valley Vapour: Apple Pie, Fudge Brownie, Strawberry & Hawaiian Punch concentrate. Mixed up some Apple Pie and Fudge Brownie samples and the flavour is really excellent, I'm loving the Fudge Brownie flavour! Great flavours and great service, I'll definitely order from them again.
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS



That does sound very tasty. 
So much on the vape "to do" list


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Congrats on your new gear! SVD is great!



Thanks man, the SVD is out of this world.. All my juices taste 10 times better and with the cotton wick and SVD combo, mind blowing.. Now to get the recoiling on the way and boom I will be in vape heaven

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/14)

Thanks @Silver1! It's three fifteen am and we are up and gonna head for the dam now. SVD and Nautilus with VM menthol is helping this early morning wake up. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (1/3/14)

@BhavZ Congrats bud. So you went with the SVD. You won't be sorry


----------



## ShaneW (1/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> My travelling companion to EL. This nauty is just awesome. Plugged the MVP into the car charger and bobs
> your uncle.
> 
> View attachment 1628



You on holiday this side? I see you at Blue lagoon. 

Enjoying a vape on the deck as the sun goes down is a treat!


----------



## vaalboy (1/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> You on holiday this side? I see you at Blue lagoon.
> 
> Enjoying a vape on the deck as the sun goes down is a treat!



Glorious morning in EL. Just a quick visit, my sister's wedding today. Hitting the road back to Sharksville tomorrow. We staying at the Blue Lagoon as the reception is here tonight. Vaped up a storm in the Highlander last night - got a few beady stares from the bouncers but they left wifey and I in peace - happy days!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (1/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Glorious morning in EL. Just a quick visit, my sister's wedding today. Hitting the road back to Sharksville tomorrow. We staying at the Blue Lagoon as the reception is here tonight. Vaped up a storm in the Highlander last night - got a few beady stares from the bouncers but they left wifey and I in peace - happy days!



Lekka. Enjoy it boet. Quite a storm here last night.


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

Was that the nautilus on the MVP @vaalboy ?
Did you get it? How does it compare to the 30B?


----------



## RIEFY (1/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Was that the nautilus on the MVP @vaalboy ?
> Did you get it? How does it compare to the 30B?


@Silver1I dont think you can compare the nautilus is in a class of its own 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (1/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Was that the nautilus on the MVP @vaalboy ?
> Did you get it? How does it compare to the 30B?



I agree fullheartedly with CVS, you just cannot compare. The vape is unbelievably smooth and vapour production is awesome. 

I have Vaped 15 ml's in it without a splutter. Look is it big, but feels solid and very well built.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/3/14)

I love the fact that what ever you put in there is ultra smooth. just watch out for the nic buzzz as you get carried away

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (1/3/14)

On my zmax keeping me company at the pool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (1/3/14)

That be a very beeg pool !

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

Picked up the Origin mod today to go with the Aqua I'm a very happy chappie







Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (1/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Picked up the Origin mod today to go with the Aqua I'm a very happy chappie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very very nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Picked up the Origin mod today to go with the Aqua I'm a very happy chappie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking mighty good, nice man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Very very nice!!!



Thank you, thank you. When I refill I'm going to put the metal tank on that will look super smooth. and maybe try hybrid mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thank you, thank you. When I refill I'm going to put the metal tank on that will look super smooth. and maybe try hybrid mode



Would like to see a pic of that!!!


----------



## Andre (1/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thank you, thank you. When I refill I'm going to put the metal tank on that will look super smooth. and maybe try hybrid mode


Great. please will you explain and maybe show pictures of how you get it to hybrid mode. Have been trying to get my head around it, but I'm such an untech.


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great. please will you explain and maybe show pictures of how you get it to hybrid mode. Have been trying to get my head around it, but I'm such an untech.



Mr @Matthee your wish is my command Sir.

This RBA can screw directly onto the battery tube.

The bottom of the Aqua needs to be taken off and the head of the origin.






Then the Aqua screws directly onto the battery tube.






I put it back together with the steel tank and in 18350 Mode.






Size comparison with ego batt and Evod.






Killer combo this 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Edit: Forgot to mention because of the design of the tank it only works in hybrid mode with button top batteries. I'm sure there is a way to get it to work with flat tops must go shopping for screws and update.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (1/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Mr @Matthee your wish is my command Sir.
> 
> This RBA can screw directly onto the battery tube.
> 
> ...


very happy camper

glad you guys sorted

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

Zegee said:


> very happy camper
> 
> glad you guys sorted
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Thanks for holding on to it for me dude you are a rockstar.


----------



## Andre (1/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Mr @Matthee your wish is my command Sir.
> 
> This RBA can screw directly onto the battery tube.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Gaz. Understand it perfectly now, you should be a teacher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Mr @Matthee your wish is my command Sir.
> 
> This RBA can screw directly onto the battery tube.
> 
> ...




Even though i dont have this gear @Gazzacpt , this was a superb tutorial! Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I agree fullheartedly with CVS, you just cannot compare. The vape is unbelievably smooth and vapour production is awesome.
> 
> I have Vaped 15 ml's in it without a splutter. Look is it big, but feels solid and very well built.



Thanks @vaalboy , sounds like i need one. Everyone has great things to say about it
And thanks @Cape vaping supplies for your opinion too. You answered that question of mine very quickly


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thank you very much, Gaz. Understand it perfectly now, you should be a teacher!





Silver1 said:


> Even though i dont have this gear @Gazzacpt , this was a superb tutorial! Well done



Thanks guys. Don't know so much about being a teacher...


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

Teacha! Masta!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/3/14)

been ordering DYI from VM for the last few months 
decided to buy the ready made eliquid instead as my juice never comes out right

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> been ordering DYI from VM for the last few months
> decided to buy the ready made eliquid instead as my juice never comes out right
> 
> View attachment 1651


Yeah, I too gave up on DIY , just cannot compete with the experts. Except for the orange, which is not yet available as a juice from VM and menthol to add drops to other juices. Enjoy.


----------



## Silver (3/3/14)

Enjoy the juices @Tw!st3dVaP0r !
What flavours did you get?


----------



## SVS1000 (3/3/14)

I too just received mine



Custard and Vm4
Both are very very yummy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Vape Mail waiting for me this morning... it arrived just after I left for my fishing weekend! Can't wait to try the Lemon and the coffee flavours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Nice Seagate external hard drive and bose speakers too 

Otherwise Synfonya makes some nice juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Nice Seagate external hard drive and bose speakers too
> 
> Otherwise Synfonya makes some nice juices.



Hehehe... The Bose speaker are the bomb! The external is just for backing up my 1TB+ of MP3's! 

Actually I now have some time free so let me try the Synfonya juices... I'm hoping that the Caffe is going to be a winner! And I need to taste the Lemon!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/3/14)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the juices @Tw!st3dVaP0r !
> What flavours did you get?


choc mint, VM4, Berry Blaze, Peach2 Rooibos 

then im waiting on HHV Angels Kiss, Heavenly Tobacco and Caramel Apple Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

is vm4 like a caramel flavor or something?


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Would love to read a review on the Symfonya Caffe! Enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

johanct said:


> Would love to read a review on the Symfonya Caffe! Enjoy



Done! Silver did a review and I just added my 2c. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/synfonya.529/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Done! Silver did a review and I just added my 2c.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/synfonya.529/



Tx I've missed that one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

So the last 2 weeks have kept the postman very busy..and i thought i will do it all at once...
Orders from Fasttech, VapeMob, VM, Vapeking, DHGate
From left to right...(kinda)
Vm Juices:
- Candy floss concentrate
- VM4
- Berry BLaze
- Banana Cream
- Mashmellow (very nice)
- Vanilla Custard2.0
Vapemob:
- Ecto Plasm
- Pap Smurf
- Cherry Bomb
- Double Apple(very nice)
- Also 2 x 18350 batts(not in picture..in Zmax)
Fasttech:
- Patriot Style Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer(not in pic)
- Ego Lanyard ring
- Coil Heads for iClear16 Clearomizer (5-Pack)
- Pre-made Wires and Wicks for Atomizer (50-Pack) - 1.5ohm 2mm wick)
- E-Cigarette Stands for eGo Battery 
- eGo Zipper Pouch Bag for E-Cigarette(not in pic..busy cuddling the Zmax)
- Pre-made Wires and Wicks for Atomizer (50-Pack) - 1.5ohm 4wicks(these work great in evod coil rebuilds)
DHgate:
- Aspire Maxi BDCC coils 2x 5packs
Last but by far the best...
Vapeking: ( Thx Gizmo)
- MVP + iClear30
- Ego Twist
- some 30g kanthal

Oh..and @Rob Fisher ..you will like this one...a Mini PT2(love this little thing)

I am currently the Poorest man i know...
(so much for this being cheaper than stinkies...but it is way more fun)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Oh..and @Rob Fisher ..you will like this one...a Mini PT2(love this little thing)



And I thought I had a problem! 

Loved seeing the come of the crap you bought from FastTech... mine crap is also on it's way! Gotta love this game!

Whoever dies with the most vaping stuff wins!


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Great stuff @Rex Smit. Enjoy. Please give your impressions of the juices in our review section as you go slowly through them. Yes, receiving packages all the time gets addictive in itself. As @Silver said, this is the most time we have ever spend at post offices. And having couriers around. DHgate, don't think I have heard of them? Online?


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

@Rob Fisher...as long as its the most crap and not the most spent...cause i think your ahead of me on that one(judging from your my vape gear pic)


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great stuff @Rex Smit. Enjoy. Please give your impressions of the juices in our review section as you go slowly through them. Yes, receiving packages all the time gets addictive in itself. As @Silver said, this is the most time we have ever spend at post offices. And having couriers around. DHgate, don't think I have heard of them? Online?


DHgate...yes online...similar to Fasttech, but caters more for larger orders...DHGate.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> @Rob Fisher...as long as its the most crap and not the most spent...cause i think your ahead of me on that one(judging from your my vape gear pic)



I may end up losing on both accounts anyway because I keep giving away my smaller units to convert stinkies... All Twisps now gone... all Twisp Juice now gone...

The eGo-C Twists are next to hit the road... I have to make room for the new 1100mah ones on their way!


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

and the review on juices...will leave that to the likes of Silver1...mine would go..nice..not so nice..semi ok...etc...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> and the review on juices...will leave that to the likes of Silver1...mine would go..nice..not so nice..semi ok...etc...



But you have VM Marshmallow! Was it a special mix you asked for or is it a stock item? I missed that one and it seems like a need to have scenario again.


----------



## Spiri (4/3/14)

@Rex Smit, Vanilla Custard 2.0... Is there a new version out?


----------



## Spiri (4/3/14)

@Rob Fisher, yes, the Marshmallow is a stock juice. Funnily enough I thought it was just ok, weird how some flavours work for some and not for others. Darn that subjective taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

@Rob, it was part of their premium stock list...yes, very nice..it will be ordered in 30ml sizes from now on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/3/14)

Got some stuff today. Delivery from Valley Vapour.







And good old VM thanks @Oupa for sorting me out.






@Rex I wouldn't want to be your credit card dude 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex Smit (5/3/14)

@Gazzacpt...which one....?


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> View attachment 1689
> 
> So the last 2 weeks have kept the postman very busy..and i thought i will do it all at once...
> Orders from Fasttech, VapeMob, VM, Vapeking, DHGate
> ...



Lovely stuff Rex, do tell me what that Double Apple is like from Vape Mob. You say "very nice". Is it more sweetish or more sour? Does it taste natural?


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

@Rex Smit Iv'e also ordered some ecto and smurf from Vape Mob. Have you tried them out yet?


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Rex Smit Iv'e also ordered some ecto and smurf from Vape Mob. Have you tried them out yet?



Ecto has been one of my ADV for a while now. I like to mix it up with some mango, 50/50 mix of ecto and mango, I call it ML2. Just my 2c.

Smurf is a really nice intro juice to vaping but does become a bit boring after a month of it being my ADV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (6/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Ecto has been one of my ADV for a while now. I like to mix it up with some mango, 50/50 mix of ecto and mango, I call it ML2. Just my 2c.
> 
> Smurf is a really nice intro juice to vaping but does become a bit boring after a month of it being my ADV.


Agreed...

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

My package arrived today, at last - slow Post Office. From our resident electronics guru, @johanct. Have not received any form of request for payment despite asking, and have a sneaky suspicion I shall neither. If so, muchas gracias Johan. I will pay it forward. This makes it so much easier than my Vamo which has to be unsrewed, screwed, powered on.....reverse the process, etc....just to get a 2 decimal volt reading. This one does 3 decimals...there is a huge difference between 3.9V and 3.99V as far as a mech goes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

wow, @johanct 

did you make this yourself?


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Riaz said:


> wow, @johanct
> 
> did you make this yourself?



@Riaz - I only soldered the silicone wires and probes to the 7-segment digital display (the digital display itself is a chinese joppie).


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Riaz - I only soldered the silicone wires and probes to the 7-segment digital display (the digital display itself is a chinese joppie).



hook a brother up there

this seems to be perfect to check ur battery when using a mech mod, or even your attys


----------



## fred1sa (7/3/14)

Riaz said:


> hook a brother up there
> 
> this seems to be perfect to check ur battery when using a mech mod, or even your attys


Won't work with atties, only batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

fred1sa said:


> Won't work with atties, only batteries.



ok then perfect for a mech mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Enjoy it @Matthee
I see your point about 3.9 V versus 3.99 V
Didnt think of that.

Great gesture from you @johanct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (8/3/14)

2 x 30ml Bobas and 6 x Sony VTC4 2100mah 30A






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (8/3/14)

How u get them to ship bobas to sa?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee (8/3/14)

aah lucky man

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> 2 x 30ml Bobas and 6 x Sony VTV4 2100mah 30A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, @Zodiac is going to hate you for that Bobas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hotti (8/3/14)

Dying to try the Hype juice as well. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/3/14)

Ill buy a bottle of bobas off you if you feel the need to get rid of it 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

Sorry, @Tornalca, deleted your reply that said the Bobas was brought along by @Hotti's wife from the States. Site showed a duplicate, maybe it was just my PC going bonkers.


----------



## Tornalca (8/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Sorry, @Tornalca, deleted your reply that said the Bobas was brought along by @Hotti's wife from the States. Site showed a duplicate, maybe it was just my PC going bonkers.



No problem

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hotti (8/3/14)

Jealousy makes you nasty! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (8/3/14)

Hotti said:


> Dying to try the Hype juice as well.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I would have liked to try it but you ordered one bottle. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Oh dear... I was hoping one of the three couriers delivering my goodies may be working on a Saturday and that one of my three orders would have arrived yesterday to give me something to play with on the weekend... alas not... but all hell should break out tomorrow. Just as well my wife is at work on Mondays!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

And the Vape Mail Day starts now...

First parcel from Vapour Mountain!




Contents...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Second Delivery... Vape King!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

Someone is going to be busy. The Nautilus does not look shabby at all on the SID.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Someone is going to be busy. The Nautilus does not look shabby at all on the SID.



Nice avatar... yes I can live with that one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice avatar... yes I can live with that one!


Thanks, stolen from Rolls Royce...Reos in the same league!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

I think @Matthee wants to tel us Reos are the Rolls Royce of vape gear with his new avatar . Just when I post it he comes with the answer!


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> I think @Matthee wants to tel us Reos are the Rolls Royce of vape gear with his new avatar .


You got it exactly right, @johanct! That is until the Tokolosh sees the light!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

@Rob Fisher you can open shop now - I think if you do a stock take, you should have a bigger inventory than most local vape shops.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (10/3/14)

i think rob has confused vape stuff with pokemon. you don't really need to get them all 
but seriously, when do we get to come visit and try all the toys? 
speaking of, vapemail !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

denizenx said:


> i think rob has confused vape stuff with pokemon. you don't really need to get them all
> but seriously, when do we get to come visit and try all the toys?
> speaking of, vapemail !
> View attachment 1867


Like the black Vamo. Did you get the stuck thread to unscrew?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Rob Fisher you can open shop now - I think if you do a stock take, you should have a bigger inventory than most local vape shops.



I have been so tempted to get into the business and then the feeling passes... I tend to give away to stinkies or sell to new vapers so the stock levels remain at manageable levels. 

The SID arrived this morning and an iClear 30B and one eGo-C Twist was sold this morning...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (10/3/14)

nice one rob 
haven't applied pliers to the tube yet, will wait till my mate gets home can i can bum a pair of plumbers pliers, or as i know them, easy coke bottle opening pliers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (10/3/14)

@denizenx, wrap the male end in a cold, wet cloth. Heat the other end in hot water, then quickly wrap with dry cloth and see if it comes loose.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Delivery Number 3... Had to fetch this one at the Post Office... so it's official... I prefer door to door!




Contents... 3 Arcrylic Stands, Car USB Charger for my Apple, Two lanyards, 2 different type of e-cig stands.

This was just a test to see if FastTech works...


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

The little metal stand works quite well... Lanyard also works but doubt I'll use it... Little rubber stand work well too..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Another waste... probably won't use this either.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

This was the item I was hoping was a win... because I bought three and this was the smallest one! Epic fail! The only thing that fits in it properly are my 18650's!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

So FastTech does work and the stuff does eventually arrive even if you have to go old school and drive to the Post Office...

But parcel number 3 today has to be classed as an Epic Fail... but I do like my little metal eGo Battery holder and car charger for my iPhone.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Parcel number 4 looks like it will only come tomorrow because e-ciggies are not as jacked up as Vape King who both got an order at the same time on Friday... Vape King was delivered this morning and I guess e-Ciggie only packed the parcel today. 

Oh well that makes 2 parcels for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (10/3/14)

Any 


Rob Fisher said:


> Parcel number 4 looks like it will only come tomorrow because e-ciggies are not as jacked up as Vape King who both got an order at the same time on Friday... Vape King was delivered this morning and I guess e-Ciggie only packed the parcel today.
> 
> Oh well that makes 2 parcels for tomorrow!



Did you have to pay any import costs ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

With FastTech they added on duty at the time. Just paid vat and documentation if R26 at PO. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## ShaneW (10/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> With FastTech they added on duty at the time. Just paid vat and documentation if R26 at PO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.



How long did it take Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> How long did it take Rob



It took 18 days exactly.


----------



## Rex Smit (11/3/14)

@Rob Fisher ..I am glad to see that i was not the only one to buy kak from fastech...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Nice vapemail reporting @Rob Fisher !
So nice to read what others have bought. Glad all your parcels arrived
Enjoy the stuff and do tell us what you think about the SID and the iCear 30B when youve had a chance to use them for a while


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> @Rob Fisher ..I am glad to see that i was not the only one to buy kak from fastech...



me too LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the stuff and do tell us what you think about the SID and the iCear 30B when youve had a chance to use them for a while



SID rocks! iClear 30B sold.


----------



## RIEFY (11/3/14)

wow rob you are worse then what I was lol. as long as you off the stinkies

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> wow rob you are worse then what I was lol. as long as you off the stinkies



Big time @Cape vaping supplies ! I'm never going back... but I am going to try everything on the planet and sell or give away the stuff I never use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ross44 (11/3/14)

Tom said:


> bam...as I arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 1318
> 
> ...



Too awesome!! now thats vaping like pro! i ordered a clone a while back and i am super excited about it, but i fear i may grow old before it arrives..


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

First Vape Mail of the day just arrived... MVP for my Golf Pro!


----------



## Ross44 (11/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> 2 x 30ml Bobas and 6 x Sony VTC4 2100mah 30A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get your batteries? i have been searching all week and cant find anything.


----------



## Tornalca (11/3/14)

Ross44 said:


> where did you get your batteries? i have been searching all week and cant find anything.



Got them here http://www.vapordna.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=AC0023 on special a month ago did a group buy to save on shipping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Got them here http://www.vapordna.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=AC0023 on special a month ago did a group buy to save on shipping.



Am I missing something here... you can get 18650's locally for R100 a pop and delivery is next day... Are these special 18650's?


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Am I missing something here... you can get 18650's locally for R100 a pop and delivery is next day... Are these special 18650's?



where is this @Rob Fisher


----------



## RIEFY (11/3/14)

these babies are coming on the next order with some of those purple efest. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## drew (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Am I missing something here... you can get 18650's locally for R100 a pop and delivery is next day... Are these special 18650's?


Yip. Those are high current (30Amp), mech modders use them for sub ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Am I missing something here... you can get 18650's locally for R100 a pop and delivery is next day... Are these special 18650's?



Where? Please do tell


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Riaz said:


> where is this @Rob Fisher



http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...fire-18650-2000mah-protected-3-7v-li-ion.html


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...fire-18650-2000mah-protected-3-7v-li-ion.html



@Rob Fisher dont you know the members on this forum dont buy any batteries that have the word 'fire' in them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

I hear all this bad things about "TrustFire" batteries! I've got quite a few of them for a couple of years used in stuff other than vape gear. I did a lot of various tests on them in comparison with other brands (Sony, Panasonic, Efest Extar etc) and to be honest, the only places they fail are; 1. High Current (>7A) and 2. Low discharge (<2.5V), and yes they are not made for that, the protection circuit will prevent accidents due to shorts etc. I don't know who started this rumour but for the average vapour they are more than adequate batteries. If you want to seriously sub-ohm, then buy batteries that are made for a current delivery >10A. For someone that don't understand Ohms law I will much rather give a protected "TrustFire" battery than something that can discharge 10A etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time @Cape vaping supplies ! I'm never going back... but I am going to try everything on the planet and sell or give away the stuff I never use.



Rob, with a comment like that, you have inspired me! Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher dont you know the members on this forum dont buy any batteries that have the word 'fire' in them



Then they can buy these ones. 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-batteries/li-ion-18650-icr-2000mah-battery-3-7v.html


----------



## Ross44 (11/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Got them here http://www.vapordna.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=AC0023 on special a month ago did a group buy to save on shipping.


OMG this site is amazing!! i am totally gunna order from them, you didnt perhaps run into any issues ordering from them did you? what was the wait time like? was shipping expensive?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> For someone that don't understand Ohms law I will much rather give a protected "TrustFire" battery than something that can discharge 10A etc.



Thanks @johanct! I have to say I have a few different types of 18650's and the Trustfires are my favorites... maybe because I had a fail on two other makes that were more expensive. 

So peeps... if Johan says they are good then you know they are the ones to buy!


----------



## drew (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> I hear all this bad things about "TrustFire" batteries! I've got quite a few of them for a couple of years used in stuff other than vape gear. I did a lot of various tests on them in comparison with other brands (Sony, Panasonic, Efest Extar etc) and to be honest, the only places they fail are; 1. High Current (>7A) and 2. Low discharge (<2.5V), and yes they are not made for that, the protection circuit will prevent accidents due to shorts etc. I don't know who started this rumour but for the average vapour they are more than adequate batteries. If you want to seriously sub-ohm, then buy batteries that are made for a current delivery >10A. For someone that don't understand Ohms law I will much rather give a protected "TrustFire" battery than something that can discharge 10A etc.



I was looking for 18650's pre vaping and this is the site that put me off the "fires". A couple years back most of the time you didn't know whether or not you were being sold fakes, that was before the days of this forum and certified retailers though.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316888-Fake-Ultrafire-18650-battery-warning


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then they can buy these ones.
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-batteries/li-ion-18650-icr-2000mah-battery-3-7v.html



For sure @Rob Fisher - its protected and hence safe, proviso you don't want to go seriously sub-ohm (the protection circuit will prevent that anyhow).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tornalca (11/3/14)

Ross44 said:


> OMG this site is amazing!! i am totally gunna order from them, you didnt perhaps run into any issues ordering from them did you? what was the wait time like? was shipping expensive?



3 - 4 weeks about $39 for shipping which was a bit expensive but we split the cost between 4 guys.


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

drew said:


> I was looking for 18650's pre vaping and this is the site that put me off the "fires". A couple years back most of the time you didn't know whether or not you were being sold fakes, that was before the days of this forum and certified retailers though.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316888-Fake-Ultrafire-18650-battery-warning



Yip nobody can guarantee whether its fake or not - a couple of months ago we all ate fake beef (donkey, kangaroo and what not)!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Just a comment on my own previous post: I doubt whether vendors like Vape King, or for that matter any certified retailer on this forum, will ever retail fake batteries.


----------



## drew (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> Just a comment on my own previous post: I doubt whether vendors like Vape King, or for that matter any certified retailer on this forum, will ever retail fake batteries.


Agreed, I don't see that any of the retailers here would knowingly sell fakes. The problem is the source though, China is not a country with the strongest morals.


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

drew said:


> Agreed, I don't see that any of the retailers here would knowingly sell fakes. The problem is the source though, China is not a country with the strongest morals.



@drew yes that's the public perception and its due to the minority scammers in China, but I must also say that retailers will do their homework and only buy from reputable Chinese vendors. Due to my work, I've been dealing with Chinese factories since 1995 and they form the majority of my customer base. It's only a small proportion of the Chinese industry that created China's bad reputation. Chancers and scammers are to be find in all societies, but because China is the production house of the world they obviously will be in the spotlight (because the rest of the world is unfortunately too lazy and greedy).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> @drew yes that's the public perception and its due to the minority scammers in China, but I must also say that retailers will do their homework and only buy from reputable Chinese vendors. Due to my work, I've been dealing with Chinese factories since 1995 and they form the majority of my customer base. It's only a small proportion of the Chinese industry that created China's bad reputation. Chancers and scammers are to be find in all societies, but because China is the production house of the world they obviously will be in the spotlight (because the rest of the world is unfortunately too lazy and greedy).



Well said @johanct I can speak for ourselves as well as the other retailers on this forum I am sure, we buy all our products from one central factory, I have checked with all the original factories (Kanger, innokin etc) and the factory which we get our products from is a legitimate factory (Reseller) should I say of their products, the reason we buy from him instead of the original factories is that he allows smaller order quantities on certain products which the original factories don't generally do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Vape Mail number 2 today! eGiccies courier arrived eventually at 13:30!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

I just love lekker accessories like this... especially ones that are made so well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

@Stroodlepuff , yes, you understand the most important business principle: "1'st a good reputation and the financial benefit will follow automatically".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love lekker accessories like this... especially ones that are made so well!
> 
> View attachment 1907



Geez @Rob Fisher , that last thingy looks like an enema delivery system! I hope U-can (apologies, couldn't resist)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Rob, lovely stuff! You are a vaping champ and your credit card probably doesnt like you anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, lovely stuff! You are a vaping champ and your credit card probably doesnt like you anymore



My credit card hates me... the credit card company loves me... 

Luckily a lot of todays stuff is for mates and they will bring cash to exchange for goods... The Aero Tank and U-Can was for me...


----------



## ET (11/3/14)

yeah, we can get a rob's review of the ucan and an aerotank vs nautilus vape off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

denizenx said:


> yeah, we can get a rob's review of the ucan and an aerotank vs nautilus vape off



First impression of the Aero Tank will be typed in the new few minutes.


----------



## Zegee (11/3/14)

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

Zegee said:


> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Yummy, enjoy and do tell us if they were worth the while importing.


----------



## Zegee (11/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yummy, enjoy and do tell us if they were worth the while importing.


Will do sir I know the fuzion is worth it nicvape will see 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/3/14)

Vapemail!


My Five Pawns.
Raivapes Mech
Origin mech for Aqua.
New sleeves for private v2
Nemesis magnets
Drip tips.
See through cap for Igo-w.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ross44 (11/3/14)

Now that is some wicked looking vape mail! i cant wait to get my hands on some 5 Pawns juice, its gunna be gooood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Lekker play stuff there, enjoy the toys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Some sweet looking mail there guys..

Excuse my ignorance but where is nicvape from? Is it local?


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Vapemail!
> View attachment 1911
> 
> My Five Pawns.
> ...



Lovely stuff sir!
What do you mean a see-though cap for the IGO-W?


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Vapemail * Note: Zero knitting needles or chopsticks or whatever women name them *

Now I can wick Eco-friendly!


----------



## TylerD (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely stuff sir!
> What do you mean a see-though cap for the IGO-W?


Thanks @Silver . It is a frosted plastic type cover and driptip for the igo-w. Will see how long it lasts.
I actually ordered these things before I bought Spongebob and I will probably be putting them up for sale soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

Just for interest sake, what do you guys pay for one ball of bamboo yarn?


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Just for interest sake, what do you guys pay for one ball of bamboo yarn?



R30 / ball @annemarievdh and Fastway was R35


----------



## Spiri (11/3/14)

Jeepers guys, this thread can be renamed to "What's in @Rob Fisher 's" postbox today". Soon the courier guys will be sending him birthday and Christmas cards too. Rob, hide those credit card statements...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> Vapemail * Note: Zero knitting needles or chopsticks or whatever women name them *
> 
> Now I can wick Eco-friendly!
> 
> View attachment 1912


Awesome, plus post your impressions in the Bamboo thread. Do not use it all for knitting.


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome, plus post your impressions in the Bamboo thread. Do not use it all for knitting.



I'l do @Matthee (PS._ grap gat_!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Spiri said:


> Jeepers guys, this thread can be renamed to "What's in @Rob Fisher 's" postbox today". Soon the courier guys will be sending him birthday and Christmas cards too. Rob, hide those credit card statements...



I am hiding the credit card statements... but I'm buying for a whole heap of stuff for new vapers who don't do online purchases and also don't know what to buy... so I source all the stuff for them and they just pitch up and then they get a demo on how to use the stuff... taste test TopQ and VM juices and then I also order Juice for them!

I have converted 8 stinkies already...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am hiding the credit card statements... but I'm buying for a whole heap of stuff for new vapers who don't do online purchases and also don't know what to buy... so I source all the stuff for them and they just pitch up and then they get a demo on how to use the stuff... taste test TopQ and VM juices and then I also order Juice for them!
> 
> I have converted 8 stinkies already...


That is impressive Rob.. Good show man.. 8 less smokers in the world!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is impressive Rob.. Good show man.. 8 less smokers in the world!



The problem is it's become like a religion for me and I'm telling perfect strangers they stink! 

A problem I have is that my motto in life is "Moderation is for Monks"!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Actually what you saying Rob is: "Everything in moderation, including moderation itself"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> R30 / ball @annemarievdh and Fastway was R35



The shop here where I buy all my yarn sells it for R24.99. But its not the same name you guys got.


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> I hear all this bad things about "TrustFire" batteries! I've got quite a few of them for a couple of years used in stuff other than vape gear. I did a lot of various tests on them in comparison with other brands (Sony, Panasonic, Efest Extar etc) and to be honest, the only places they fail are; 1. High Current (>7A) and 2. Low discharge (<2.5V), and yes they are not made for that, the protection circuit will prevent accidents due to shorts etc. I don't know who started this rumour but for the average vapour they are more than adequate batteries. If you want to seriously sub-ohm, then buy batteries that are made for a current delivery >10A. For someone that don't understand Ohms law I will much rather give a protected "TrustFire" battery than something that can discharge 10A etc.


I think it is due to the fakes that was distributed by the likes of focal price, and deal extreme. Bad reps are built by knockoffs.
My trustfire charger bought from deal extreme lasted longer than my nightcore charger. Yet both packed up. Now all i have left for charging is the no name brand that came with the kts. Single channel


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Ja we okes don't know much about this stuff and my wife's not a knitter at all - I'm definitely not going to browse and ask around in a knit shop, don't even know where to find one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I think it is due to the fakes that was distributed by the likes of focal price, and deal extreme. Bad reps are built by knockoffs.
> My trustfire charger bought from deal extreme lasted longer than my nightcore charger. Yet both packed up. Now all i have left for charging is the no name brand that came with the kts. Single channel



Bring your chargers when you come and collect the other stuff and we'l see what can be done. PS. I've got a fully working 2-bay charger for you,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> Ja we okes don't know much about this stuff and my wife's not a knitter at all - I'm definitely not going to browse and ask around in a knit shop, don't even know where to find one!



Hahaha, understood. I just wondered, all in the name of knowledge.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Spiri (11/3/14)

Keep the purchases coming @Rob Fisher, you're doing a stellar job at converting those around you and impacting positively on their lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

Spiri said:


> Keep the purchases coming @Rob Fisher, you're doing a stellar job at converting those around you and impacting positively on their lives.


And this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Matthee said:


> And this forum!



Especially this forum! If it wasn't for the members and this forum I would still be choking on the juice drip on the Twisps!??


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Especially this forum! If it wasn't for the members and this forum I would still be choking on the juice drip on the Twisps!??



One thing that I love about this forum is that people are honest and reviews are in abundance which helps when looking for new, if not better, tech. The resellers are very open minded to criticism and provide their opinions as well from both the user angle and seller angle which helps to give one a 360 degree view of the products of interest to prospective buyers.

The support that one receives and the willingness to help by fellow forumites is really heart warming and from the get go one feels like part of family when joining the forum.

PS. Don't mean to get all sentimental but this forum has changed my life. When times are dark we can always turn to our fellow vapers here on the forum for a good laugh and some profound and motivational words and when times are bright we can share our experiences with people who have genuine concern for our well being and good fortune that may have been bestowed upon us. Thank you all for your valuable contributions, if at the very least you have given me a family that spans the oceans (and vape clouds)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> PS. Don't mean to get all sentimental but this forum has changed my life.



I could not agree more! To everything you said... not just the special quoted bit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> One thing that I love about this forum is that people are honest and reviews are in abundance which helps when looking for new, if not better, tech. The resellers are very open minded to criticism and provide their opinions as well from both the user angle and seller angle which helps to give one a 360 degree view of the products of interest to prospective buyers.
> 
> The support that one receives and the willingness to help by fellow forumites is really heart warming and from the get go one feels like part of family when joining the forum.
> 
> PS. Don't mean to get all sentimental but this forum has changed my life. When times are dark we can always turn to our fellow vapers here on the forum for a good laugh and some profound and motivational words and when times are bright we can share our experiences with people who have genuine concern for our well being and good fortune that may have been bestowed upon us. Thank you all for your valuable contributions, if at the very least you have given me a family that spans the oceans (and vape clouds)




Well written and spot on @BhavZ. You summed it up so well!! I enjoyed reading that so much, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am hiding the credit card statements... but I'm buying for a whole heap of stuff for new vapers who don't do online purchases and also don't know what to buy... so I source all the stuff for them and they just pitch up and then they get a demo on how to use the stuff... taste test TopQ and VM juices and then I also order Juice for them!
> 
> I have converted 8 stinkies already...



@Rob Fisher , maybe you should consider becoming a Vapeking and VM reseller? With your passion and enthusiasm, I think you could become THE vape destination and authority for KZN.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , maybe you should consider becoming a Vapeking and VM reseller? With your passion and enthusiasm, I think you could become THE vape destination and authority for KZN.



Agreed, or eat all his stock up trying all the new stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

Welcome back @Gizmo, are you recovered from the flu?


----------



## Tornalca (12/3/14)

Ohm reader, VW Kick, Butane Lighter and Nemesis Mixed Edition Clone - FastTech




Nemi in 18350 mode with kick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Ohm reader, VW Kick, Butane Lighter and Nemesis Mixed Edition Clone - FastTech
> 
> View attachment 1955
> 
> ...



lovely stuff @Tornalca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Great stuff, @Tornalca. Like that butane lighter, small and compact. Does it take normal liquid that you put into cigarette lighters? Let us know if it does the coiling job well.


----------



## TylerD (12/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Ohm reader, VW Kick, Butane Lighter and Nemesis Mixed Edition Clone - FastTech
> 
> View attachment 1955
> 
> ...


Nice! Love the twice tone on the nemi! Looks great!
I would have been lost without my ohm reader!
Awesome stuffs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (12/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great stuff, @Tornalca. Like that butane lighter, small and compact. Does it take normal liquid that you put into cigarette lighters? Let us know if it does the coiling job well.



Will do just need to build a coil again. Takes normal lighter fluid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Nice toys @Tornalca


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

What a sad day today! No Vape Mail!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What a sad day today! No Vape Mail!
> 
> View attachment 1964



Now thats a first

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Aarg no - no more highlights for today - you have to make it up with something.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

OK today's highlight is how not to run out of Battery power or Juice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

oh no @Rob Fisher this is unacceptable

how could you!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Rob I hope you've realized that you just created a principle to keep up.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

johanct said:


> Rob I hope you've realized that you just created a principle to keep up.



It's not sustainable Johan... my wife will get suspicious when I ask her to transfer eight million rand to my credit card!


----------



## johan (12/3/14)




----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK today's highlight is how not to run out of Battery power or Juice!
> 
> View attachment 1965


How much taller is the SVD (in 18650 mode) than the SID? Must say the Aerotank looks much more respectable on the MVP than the Nautilus did.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Matthee said:


> How much taller is the SVD (in 18650 mode) than the SID? Must say the Aerotank looks much more respectable on the MVP than the Nautilus did.



Yip the Aero does suits the MVP better...

Here is the SVD vs SID both with 18650's in them.


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the Aero does suits the MVP better...
> 
> Here is the SVD vs SID both with 18650's in them.
> 
> View attachment 1966


Thanks, so about the height of the beauty ring on the SVD. I like that.


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

@Rob Fisher any particular reason you havent purchased a mech mod yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks, so about the height of the beauty ring on the SVD. I like that.



Yip that's pretty much it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher any particular reason you havent purchased a mech mod yet?



Trying to pace myself... if I go that route it would be I went from Twisp user to expert in under 30 days. 

I'm going to test @vaalboy's REO this weekend when we are in the bush fishing!


----------



## Zegee (12/3/14)

69 mech mod





side by side with nemesis




Brass drip tip




some drip tips and insulators





sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (12/3/14)

hows the 69?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (12/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hows the 69?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


freaking awesome no finicky fire button or lock ring and as you can see perfect size. best part is a telescoping mod 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

The 69 mech mod is a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Yip, also like that 69 mech, especially the switch.
EDIT: Checked the discussions and reviews on slowtech. Toooo many problems for my liking. Off my wish list.


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

69 mech.. hmm can it be vaped from both sides?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zegee (12/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yip, also like that 69 mech, especially the switch.
> EDIT: Checked the discussions and reviews on slowtech. Toooo many problems for my liking. Off my wish list.


so far so good

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## JB1987 (12/3/14)

Love the look of the 69 mech, also read the reviews on fasttech which seemed a bit problematic. Let us know how it vapes and holds up as I've been considering adding it to a future order.


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Zegee (12/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> Love the look of the 69 mech, also read the reviews on fasttech which seemed a bit problematic. Let us know how it vapes and holds up as I've been considering adding it to a future order.
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS


it was going well until @Gazzacpt came to break it  jj all good the switch is something different but really less tricky than other mech. 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/3/14)

Zegee said:


> it was going well until @Gazzacpt came to break it  jj all good the switch is something different but really less tricky than other mech.
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Yeah sorry man I did manage to fix it again. I hope.... if not I'll take it off you hands 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

OK yesterday was a nightmare with no Vape Mail but today four parcels arrived... 3 by courier and one still at the post office! One was fishing tackle so that doesn't count here...

1,80hm coils for the mPT2's... not gonna run out soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

The second parcel (this was actually the first to physically arrive) was from a new vendor...

A gold mPT2, some interesting Liquids and some interesting drip tips! The juice I was really excited to try was Honey... epic fail I'm afraid... I emptied the tank down the drain and it has gone into my swop box for the first Durban Vape Meet! I have a bottle of Chocochino and Cubana to try still.



The Gold mPT2 looks really awesome and comes in a very upmarket box... but it's not a genuine mPT2 and build not as good as the original... in fact I am going to have to get a pair of pliers to get the tank apart because the threads are pretty rough and they have now "fused" together... also screwing in the coil takes some doing... but it's still a very pretty tank and I will be keeping it.



I wanted these drip tips just because they looked kewl... the Cobra I'll use for display only because the bent neck makes it a little uncomfortable to use... the skull ones rock and I haven't tried the cheap plastic one yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The second parcel (this was actually the first to physically arrive) was from a new vendor...
> 
> A gold mPT2, some interesting Liquids and some interesting drip tips! The juice I was really excited to try was Honey... epic fail I'm afraid... I emptied the tank down the drain and it has gone into my swop box for the first Durban Vape Meet! I have a bottle of Chocochino and Cubana to try still.
> View attachment 1992
> ...


Awesome Rob! Looking good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (13/3/14)

FT package arrived today.
Some silica wick, pre-coiled NR-R-NR coils, Omega dripper, Patriot dripper and an ohm thingy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> FT package arrived today.
> Some silica wick, pre-coiled NR-R-NR coils, Omega dripper, Patriot dripper and an ohm thingy.
> View attachment 1996
> View attachment 1997


Awesone stuff! Enjoy those drippers! Let us know how they perform!


----------



## thekeeperza (13/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesone stuff! Enjoy those drippers! Let us know how they perform!


Will test them over the weekend and report.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

The gold mPT2 looks stunning, 2 of the drip tips however hmmm, no comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

I must say those drip tips looks much much better than Rob Fisher's!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> I must say those drip tips looks much much better than Rob Fisher's!


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


>



Sorry Rob! but geez you must have been mentally constipated when ordering the snake and the scull!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> Sorry Rob! but geez you must have been mentally constipated when ordering the snake and the scull!



I was!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> FT package arrived today.
> Some silica wick, pre-coiled NR-R-NR coils, Omega dripper, Patriot dripper and an ohm thingy.
> View attachment 1996
> View attachment 1997


Great to see some new drippers on the forum. Looking forward to hear your impressions. What uses the NR-R-NR wire?


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> Sorry Rob! but geez you must have been mentally constipated when ordering the snake and the scull!


That snake looks as if one could use it for fishing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

At best a sinker, if it doesn't float!


----------



## thekeeperza (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great to see some new drippers on the forum. Looking forward to hear your impressions. What uses the NR-R-NR wire?


Ithaka. Hopefully I can get it working now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (13/3/14)

@Rob

Glad to see you got everything in good time and in one piece. . 

BTW: I have my skull on a ProTankII .. definitely an eye catcher and conversation topic whenever I use it.. the cone top also makes for a nice comfortable vape.. call me kitsch but I love it..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hyphen (14/3/14)

Yeh , i want a skull drip tip now , you getting more stock of the chrome anytime soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Will test them over the weekend and report.



wow youve got some serious patience


----------



## thekeeperza (14/3/14)

Some Efest batteries just arrived from @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Very nice, first time I see the 18350's in violet coloured sleeving (must be their latest generation).


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

A friend gave me this little RDA. Got it today!



Lee


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

What make is it @Lee_T ?


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some Efest batteries just arrived from @Cape vaping supplies
> View attachment 2030


You are all set for that mech now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

johanct said:


> What make is it @Lee_T ?


Smok Octopus. It does the job for a beginner like me (and blows my protank3 out of the water with vapour production), but honestly just whets the appetite for bigger, better builds. It's on a Poldiac clone.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Thanks for the info @Lee_T - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/3/14)

i also received my 18350 from @Cape vaping supplies yesterday

will post pics later of how the sexy the svd looks with it


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Smok Octopus. It does the job for a beginner like me (and blows my protank3 out of the water with vapour production), but honestly just whets the appetite for bigger, better builds. It's on a Poldiac clone.
> Lee


Yeah, if you take to RBAs the tanks become less important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yeah, if you take to RBAs the tanks become less important.


main reason I got into this hobby was the building aspect.



Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Smok Octopus. It does the job for a beginner like me (and blows my protank3 out of the water with vapour production), but honestly just whets the appetite for bigger, better builds. It's on a Poldiac clone.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


Those Octopus RDA's are very good RDA's. And awesome with the tale holes.


----------



## RIEFY (14/3/14)

nice those produce excellent flavor


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

More!



Lee


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> More!Lee


Mailman is keeping you busy lately. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Mailman is keeping you busy lately. Enjoy.


Expecting 3 more parcels any day now. It's funny, the one with the Octopus had switched about the house numbers but I think with all of these packages the mailman is starting to know my name because It still wound up at my door.



Lee


----------



## ET (14/3/14)

vaporize.co.za said:


> @Rob
> 
> Glad to see you got everything in good time and in one piece. .
> 
> BTW: I have my skull on a ProTankII .. definitely an eye catcher and conversation topic whenever I use it.. the cone top also makes for a nice comfortable vape.. call me kitsch but I love it..



that skull looks very nice on there


----------



## vaporize.co.za (15/3/14)

hyphen said:


> Yeh , i want a skull drip tip now , you getting more stock of the chrome anytime soon?


I'll be getting more Skulls  soon ..


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

Geez @vaporize.co.za who wants to suck on a snake or scull?  I'm willing to wear a "pofadders's" skin around my waist as a belt, but that's as far as I will go!


----------



## TylerD (15/3/14)

johanct said:


> Geez @vaporize.co.za who wants to suck on a snake or scull?  I'm willing to wear a "pofadders's" skin around my waist as a belt, but that's as far as I will go!


@Rob Fisher maybe.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

@TylerD Rob's going to call you a *****!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/14)

*****! 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> *****!
> 
> 
> *Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.*



Never new the Nautilus has a sim card and keypad attached to it, that is one wicked mod man! ??


----------



## Andre (15/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> B**ch!
> Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


Hey, you,...concentrate on the fishing! And the other peeps - stop being snooty about other vapers' taste!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/14)

I would but the fishing is so so so kak! I could be at home on my Vape forums. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/14)

And the signal here in the bush is also kak. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

LOL, at least enjoy the nature its a privilidge to be out there!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/14)

It is indeed. The bush is awesome here. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

Great enjoy on my behalf - this boerseun is missing the bush big time!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Happy days! The fishing improved for me and I got a 3rd place finish today!

Johan if you love the bush then you would love Bivane Dam... but even more you would love Goedertrouw dam near Eshowe... Kudu and plenty of other buck around... a huge family of giraffe and vervet monkeys... Oh and crocs as well! Only issue at Goedertrouw is the locals hunt with dogs and all I want to do is get my fishing mate to bring one of his hunting rifles with and hunt those huting dogs! 

We were fishing there once and we saw something on the middle of the dam and went to investigate and found a kudu cow trying to cross the dam after having been chased by hunting dogs... she would never had made it across and we maneuvered her by using the boat and talking to her... We videoed it... let me see if I can find the YouTube video... 

Found it!



It was very emotional!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

I can imagine the emotions! Thanks for the info @Rob Fisher , I must admit, I don't know N Kzn that well. After googling Bivane- and Goedetrou dam, I have to go there. Ps. Hunting dogs or Wild dogs? The latter can cause huge damage on a fenced game farm.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

O! and congratulations on the 3'rd place.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> Hunting dogs or Wild dogs? The latter can cause huge damage on a fenced game farm.



Locals with hunting dogs!


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Yip know those types, had our share from those and their traps they set.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Super video Rob!


----------



## Lee_T (17/3/14)

Great video, glad to see people caring for these creatures.



Lee


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Together at last!
Spongebob and Patrick.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Haha look classic together. I must say after seeing that mini it's amazingly small. Really is cool.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/3/14)

congrats tyler

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (17/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Together at last!
> Spongebob and Patrick.


Awesome @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Congrats @TylerD, what device have you chosen as SpongeBob's pet snail?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Congrats @TylerD!

They look like the dream team!

Why "Patrick"? - because of St Patricks day?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @TylerD!
> 
> They look like the dream team!
> 
> Why "Patrick"? - because of St Patricks day?



 Patrick is spongebobs best friend I the show

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff - I didn't know that ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Congrats, @TylerD. Awesome pair. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @TylerD!
> 
> They look like the dream team!
> 
> Why "Patrick"? - because of St Patricks day?


As @Stroodlepuff said.


Silver said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff - I didn't know that ??


It's the starfish character in my photo.


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff - I didn't know that ??



You obviously don't have children haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

@Silver, they are the 2 most annoying characters on children's channels.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

By the way, your new vape device is really cool @Stroodlepuff! The colours are so unusual - and those clouds are awesome. What name will you give to your new multi-coloured green and white device?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> You obviously don't have children haha



You are quite right AnneMarie - LOL - no kids yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> By the way, your new vape device is really cool @Stroodlepuff! The colours are so unusual - and those clouds are awesome. What name will you give to your new multi-coloured green and white device?




Thank you  hehe its super girly so was thinking tinkerbell..its her colours too and the butterfly gives the whole fairy vibe... but I dont really know Im not really one for naming objects 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

LOL - I really laughed hard - I saw that picture above the photo but it didnt register - LOL
How's me - St Patrick's day....!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you  hehe its super girly so was thinking tinkerbell..its her colours too and the butterfly gives the whole fairy vibe... but I dont really know Im not really one for naming objects
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



I like "Tinkerbell" - from now on - I will refer to her as Tinkerbell....
Lets see how long she lasts with all that other vape gear close at hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you  hehe its super girly so was thinking tinkerbell..its her colours too and the butterfly gives the whole fairy vibe... but I dont really know Im not really one for naming objects
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



I had a name for you, "Princes Sophia" then I rememberd the movie "How to loose a guy in 10 days" and
that its not gona work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Hehe I like it too  lol she will last I have yet to find a device I enjoy as much as the mvp and the vape production on this little atty has really impressed me. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Lol Annemarie 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (17/3/14)

Got a nemesis from Tristan today. Paired with the kayfun in 18350 mode it looks awesome as you said @TylerD





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

man that looks sweet..


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Got a nemesis from Tristan today. Paired with the kayfun in 18350 mode it looks awesome as you said @TylerD
> View attachment 2131
> 
> View attachment 2132
> ...


Awesome stuff! I forgot to give you them magnets. Let me know if you still want them? Can give it to you at the vape meet?


----------



## thekeeperza (17/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! I forgot to give you them magnets. Let me know if you still want them? Can give it to you at the vape meet?


That would be awesome thanks @TylerD

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> That would be awesome thanks @TylerD
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


No problem! Will bring them with me.


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Great looking semi-stealth combo there @thekeeperza , would love to know the vape time you get with the 18350 setup?


----------



## thekeeperza (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> Great looking semi-stealth combo there @thekeeperza , would love to know the vape time you get with the 18350 setup?


I haven't kept track on the current battery but will make a point of it for the next one.
I think it would look way better with the nano kit for the kayfun


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

lovely stuff @thekeeperza 

apparently the nano kit holds less than half the amount of juice?


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

I assume it will @thekeeperza , currently waiting to see if any of the local suppliers bringing in some nano kits, if not then I'm going to order from FT. Already waiting for month+ on a 18350 Caravella mech from FT.


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

@Riaz you are correct, my curiosity is not so much the looks, but the change in flavour; apparently the smaller the chamber above the coils on an atty, the better the flavour production.


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Riaz you are correct, my curiosity is not so much the looks but apparently the smaller the chamber above the coils on an atty, the better the flavour production.



good point

i might just order one as well


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Riaz you are correct, my curiosity is not so much the looks, but the change in flavour; apparently the smaller the chamber above the coils on an atty, the better the flavour production.


I take it that has to do with air pressure and fluid dynamics right?


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

I really don't know @BhavZ , I'm busy reading up on this, just to try and understand why and whats happening. At this stage its a total minefield for me as there are so many variables involved; as soon as you start to grasp one thing, another factor comes along and changes everything again .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## thekeeperza (18/3/14)

Riaz said:


> lovely stuff @thekeeperza
> 
> apparently the nano kit holds less than half the amount of juice?


I did read that it holds around 2ml so you will end up filling more often.



johanct said:


> I assume it will @thekeeperza , currently waiting to see if any of the local suppliers bringing in some nano kits, if not then I'm going to order from FT. Already waiting for month+ on a 18350 Caravella mech from FT.


I have the nano kit in my basket on FT but also hoping that someone here stocks them.


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Also sitting in my basket / wish list


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

Picked up a Kayfun Lite Plus and a AW battery from Vape King yesterday. After setting up the Kayfun a finally get the hype surrounding it, it's by far the best vape gear I ever bought, I mean this thing really out performs any clearo, even the Igo-l which works pretty well. After setting it up to 1.2ohms on the Nemesis it absolutely blew me away! Had to go and lie down for a bit from the nic rush  Best of all it looks like it was made for the Nemesis, I'm in love with this setup 







A big thank you to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for stocking such good quality gear and providing great service to go with it


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

Picked up a Kayfun Lite Plus and a AW battery from Vape King yesterday. After setting up the Kayfun a finally get the hype surrounding it, it's by far the best vape gear I ever bought, I mean this thing really out performs any clearo, even the Igo-l which works pretty well. After setting it up to 1.2ohms on the Nemesis it absolutely blew me away! Had to go and lie down for a bit from the nic rush  Best of all it looks like it was made for the Nemesis, I'm in love with this setup 






A big thank you to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for stocking such good quality gear and providing great service to go with it


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

Glad you love the kayfun like i do. I also personally feel it's the best atomizer ever made. Really

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> Picked up a Kayfun Lite Plus and a AW battery from Vape King yesterday. After setting up the Kayfun a finally get the hype surrounding it, it's by far the best vape gear I ever bought, I mean this thing really out performs any clearo, even the Igo-l which works pretty well. After setting it up to 1.2ohms on the Nemesis it absolutely blew me away! Had to go and lie down for a bit from the nic rush  Best of all it looks like it was made for the Nemesis, I'm in love with this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do you monitor your juice with this tank?


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> Picked up a Kayfun Lite Plus and a AW battery from Vape King yesterday. After setting up the Kayfun a finally get the hype surrounding it, it's by far the best vape gear I ever bought, I mean this thing really out performs any clearo, even the Igo-l which works pretty well. After setting it up to 1.2ohms on the Nemesis it absolutely blew me away! Had to go and lie down for a bit from the nic rush  Best of all it looks like it was made for the Nemesis, I'm in love with this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Beautiful isn't it @JB1987 - my exact ADV setup with 1 ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

Riaz said:


> how do you monitor your juice with this tank?



I haven't gone through a tank yet but I'm sure the the vapour will start dissipating when it nears empty as with a dripper.


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/3/14)

Riaz said:


> how do you monitor your juice with this tank?


You get a dry hit  Then you know you must refill 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> I haven't gone through a tank yet but I'm sure the the vapour will start dissipating when it nears empty as with a dripper.



it does look awesome with that part stainless as well, but im afraid that i think its full and hit the road and then its empty while im driving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

Just one warning its a serious juice hogger :>


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Just one warning its a serious juice hogger :>



I thought it would with all the clouds it produces  I filled it up late last night so I'll see how it last through the day and get a kind of a benchmark.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (19/3/14)

huiligemagtig. let the coil building begin

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

OK let's open this exciting packet...




First review online at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/kangertech-t3s.1305/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Those plastic bottles with needle tops are really handy carry on devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

Kayfun, Kayfun! Looking forward to your thoughts on it Robzie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

let the building begin @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (19/3/14)

Got a new starter kit from @Shako at Heavenly Vapours.

- Mini Protank 3
- EVOD 1000mah battery with USB pass through charging (love it!)
- In a nice little KangerTech carry case




This mini PT3 is awesome, really pumps out the vapour, even on EVOD battery (I think because the coils are 1.5ohm and not the old 2ohm+?). Got it this morning and put two tanks through it (ok they're only 1.5ml tanks!!) gotta say I'm impressed, no gurgling, no dry hits, no leaking, it's pretty darn good! Battery life, can't say yet, only 2 tanks in but it's obviously still going strong, and USB pass through charging is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Got a new starter kit from @Shako at Heavenly Vapours.
> 
> - Mini Protank 3
> - EVOD 1000mah battery with USB pass through charging (love it!)
> ...



lovely stuff @1am7h30n3


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Got a new starter kit from @Shako at Heavenly Vapours.
> 
> - Mini Protank 3
> - EVOD 1000mah battery with USB pass through charging (love it!)
> ...



Congrats man.

What juice are you vaping on it?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (19/3/14)

Thanks guys!

@BhavZ i'm vaping some Vapour Mountain Peach^2 Rooibos right now, great flavour.


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @BhavZ i'm vaping some Vapour Mountain Peach^2 Rooibos right now, great flavour.



I can only imagine.. Give us a review on the flavour when you get a chance, always good to here other people's opinions and interpretations of flavours.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (19/3/14)

@BhavZ here's my thoughts on the Peach^2 Rooibos from when I first got it.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain.473/page-4#post-10965

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (19/3/14)

I went past Vapeking yesterday and got me a iClear 16B
I introduce to you the duck hunter 





This little BCC chucks the vapour...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

SVS1000 said:


> I went past Vapeking yesterday and got me a iClear 16B
> I introduce to you the duck hunter
> 
> 
> ...



nice @SVS1000 

looking good


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Got to keep up with the Fishers. How cute is the Dingo. Thanks @TylerD, and for the super xtras.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Got to keep up with the Fishers. How cute is the Dingo. Thanks @TylerD, and for the super xtras.



that dingo looks awesome man!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Look what just arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Look what just arrived!


Ah, first look at the new stuff. Great packaging. Now we need dem reviews! Will create a thread for Legends separate from the premium juices under the review section.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Got to keep up with the Fishers. How cute is the Dingo. Thanks @TylerD, and for the super xtras.


That looks awesome @Matthee ! Such a cute mod that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Got to keep up with the Fishers. How cute is the Dingo.



That's very cute! I would say something about needs and wants but you know that already!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex Smit (20/3/14)

Not sure if it counts as vape mail if I picked it up, but got this from @ TylerD




AQUA & ORIGIN

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Looks amazing @Rex!
All the best - enjoy it


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Man that looks stunning


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Not sure if it counts as vape mail if I picked it up, but got this from @ TylerD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if its something u got, it counts as Vape Mail


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Not sure if it counts as vape mail if I picked it up, but got this from @ TylerD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome combo that!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Not sure if it counts as vape mail if I picked it up, but got this from @ TylerD



Sure it counts! Any new stuff counts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (20/3/14)

It vapes like a machine. ..

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> It vapes like a machine. ..
> 
> Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


Congrats and welcome to the Aqua club! An amazing atty, my favourite after the Reo. Beats the living daylights out of a Kayfun/Russian.


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2226​


Just in time to test on the Kayfun! Good thing you did not go fishing. BTW, I was thinking to myself: If one has to go practicing for fishing, does it not take the fun out of it?


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Great classy looks! enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> BTW, I was thinking to myself: If one has to go practicing for fishing, does it not take the fun out of it?



There are a lot of stages of bass fishing... as you may have gathered by now I'm not one for moderation and always like to take things to the next level... and I'm now competing for colours. I did get my Protea Colours for managing the team but I want to get them for actually fishing and making the team.

I'm currently sitting in 3rd place in Natal and I have one more competition in a few weeks time and if I hold my place I will get Natal colours and then later this year will compete in Nationals which depending on how well I do will get me into the President's or Protea Team!

Bass fishing is a marvelous sport because there are many different techniques to catching them and about a bazillion different lures... added to that the fish move constantly so it's always a big hunt to see if they are shallow or deep... in grass, trees, rock out in the open... to stay at the top of your game you need to spend time on the water and watch the weather and adapt all the time...

One day they will only take crankbaits and the very next day they will only take plastic lures... 

OK that was a long winded answer... but to compete you need to practice often!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There are a lot of stages of bass fishing... as you may have gathered by now I'm not one for moderation and always like to take things to the next level... and I'm now competing for colours. I did get my Protea Colours for managing the team but I want to get them for actually fishing and making the team.
> 
> I'm currently sitting in 3rd place in Natal and I have one more competition in a few weeks time and if I hold my place I will get Natal colours and then later this year will compete in Nationals which depending on how well I do will get me into the President's or Protea Team!
> 
> ...


Thank you, but that still not answers my question: In your hearts of hearts, do you still enjoy it as you did when you did not compete?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thank you, but that still not answers my question: In your hearts of hearts, do you still enjoy it as you did when you did not compete?



I actually enjoy it much more... so many more dimensions to it now... trash talk, misinformation tight knit friends sharing info and the rush of competition...

But saying that I also just love going social fishing as well with no pressure. I need both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I actually enjoy it much more... so many more dimensions to it now... trash talk, misinformation tight knit friends sharing info and the rush of competition...
> 
> But saying that I also just love going social fishing as well with no pressure. I need both.


Thank you, hope to be invited for some social fishing when down there again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Congrats and welcome to the Aqua club! An amazing atty, my favourite after the Reo. Beats the living daylights out of a Kayfun/Russian.


Would be interesting to see it in action. From what've read it's almost a hybrid between ithaka and kayfun.
More to the ithaka. I think the flavour will be as intense due toe the tight fitting chimney. The kayfun has a larger chamber than the ithaka, and I think this is why the flavour is so rhich and intense in the ithaka. if your chimney is all the way down, there is about 0.5mm from the coil to the roof, so in effect the only chamber effect is the shaft to the mouth piece. that is very small. NO dripper can beat that. Aqua looks to work on the same principle.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Would be interesting to see it in action. From what've read it's almost a hybrid between ithaka and kayfun.
> More to the ithaka. I think the flavour will be as intense due toe the tight fitting chimney. The kayfun has a larger chamber than the ithaka, and I think this is why the flavour is so rhich and intense in the ithaka. if your chimney is all the way down, there is about 0.5mm from the coil to the roof, so in effect the only chamber effect is the shaft to the mouth piece. that is very small. NO dripper can beat that. Aqua looks to work on the same principle.


Yes, I think you are right. And the fact that they both are designed for dual coils methinks.


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I actually enjoy it much more... so many more dimensions to it now... trash talk, misinformation tight knit friends sharing info and the rush of competition...
> 
> But saying that I also just love going social fishing as well with no pressure. I need both.



Rob, you better get practicing for the nationals coming up in 3 months time.
Coil building nationals are taking place here in JHB. Not sure if @Matthee let you know about it.

I think you will need to modify your boat trailer to bring up your vaping tools...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> I think you will need to modify your boat trailer to bring up your tools...



 

his trailer will need a trailer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Coil building nationals are taking place here in JHB. Not sure if @Matthee let you know about it.



He didn't! I guess he is scared I'll take his place on the team!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lee_T (20/3/14)

Lee

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Lee


Awesome vape mail. Enjoy. And tell us all about it.


----------



## Lee_T (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome vape mail. Enjoy. And tell us all about it.


holy crap I'm burning through juice like crazy! And those dry hits are the worst!



Lee


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/14)

Nice setup Lee  love the brass nemesis

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Enjoy it Lee - vape up a storm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/3/14)

The Origen RDA finally arrived. It is one of a total of 130 that were released with this batch. They were sold out in 4 minutes!
I will build it later on and give feedback. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (21/3/14)

Tom said:


> The Origen RDA finally arrived. It is one of a total of 130 that were released with this batch. They were sold out in 4 minutes!
> I will build it later on and give feedback.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Awesome @Tom!!! That is soooo beautiful! Enjoy it!


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/3/14)

Tom said:


> The Origen RDA finally arrived. It is one of a total of 130 that were released with this batch. They were sold out in 4 minutes!
> I will build it later on and give feedback.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


That looks like a serious piece of kit. Glad you managed to snap one up
Happy vaping Tom.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

@Tom, I never thought I would look at a small piece of metal with a few screws and say "beautiful".

So here goes - 

@Tom, wow, that is beautiful man. Enjoy the vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (22/3/14)

Well, 2nd day and have tasted a few juices with the setup. It is a gr8 dripper. Unusual storage of juice, I can do plenty puffs with one session. Dripping has not caused any issues with flooding, like with the Igo. Too much juice causes a weak vape on this one, not to be found on the Origen. Flavour is really good. However, I need to do coil tweaking. The one I did yesterday takes a tad too long to heat up.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Vape Mail! Two parcels! Yay!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

First order from Vape Mob... Two new Juices to test... Two drip tips that both fit better in my Nautilus! A little ohm meter... and a little Ninja sized stealth eciggie.




This one looked quite cute and small and it is... 



Now I need to find 2 AA batteries!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

And then three starter kits with Mini Pro Tank 3's for new converts! And one mPT3 for me to test!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then three starter kits with Mini Pro Tank 3's for new converts! And one mPT3 for me to test!
> 
> View attachment 2383


Awesome work with the converting! Looking forward to hear your impressions on the mPT3, mine is taking a slower route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome work with the converting! Looking forward to hear your impressions on the mPT3, mine is taking a slower route.



Winner winner chicken dinner! 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kangertech-mini-protank-3.1378/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

Ok guys, I'm in Sandton Eastgate. Anyone close to me will have their stuff soon!


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Thanks @TylerD 
Just got my Vapourmountain order earlier. Also in JHB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Ok guys, I'm in Sandton Eastgate. Anyone close to me will have their stuff soon!
> View attachment 2392


Like that shiny Reo lurking there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Like that shiny Reo lurking there.


Yes, it is very pretty! I like them even more!
Both of them are exactly the same now. Just big and small. Looks awesome! I will post a pic tonight of them next to each other.


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Yes, it is very pretty! I like them even more!
> Both of them are exactly the same now. Just big and small. Looks awesome! I will post a pic tonight of them next to each other.


Looking forward to the picture. But will miss Spongebob and Patrick too. You need dem aluminum button covers now!


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Looking forward to that pic @TylerD !

Spongebob and Patrick have had some cosmetic surgery

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Looking forward to the picture. But will miss Spongebob and Patrick too. You need dem aluminum button covers now!


Yes, I do need them buttons. I also only have 1 other button, so I need to swop it around when I'm using the other one.
I hope @Oupa brings in the aluminium ones as well.


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Received a couple of minutes ago; the wife wanted to know what am I doing with empty toilet rolls? LOL

They all straight into the Ultra Sonic bath for 3 hours - can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (24/3/14)

My Vm juice taking forever to get here . I hope I'm not the last guy on their schedule


----------



## thekeeperza (24/3/14)

The legends have landed!
Now to find a good reason to go home now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

You look very pale and no colour in your face (on your avatar)! Is that a good enough reason to go home @thekeeperza ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (24/3/14)

I do and I really feel light headed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (24/3/14)

I wonder what this could be....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (24/3/14)

Now to wait for the juice

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> Now to wait for the juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Looks good, tell us how it vapes.


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Double Fastway delivery this morning    

eCiggies & Vapour Mountain combined delivery




Eciggies - Some replacement bases and pyrex glass for my PT minis. Spare Nautilus Coils

VM - Legends promo package, 7 new flavours and top up of the regular juices including custard, berry blaze, litchi, and giving mango a try

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> Now to wait for the juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Impressive lineup there @devdev - should keep you busy for some time!
Did your glass on your mPT2s break?


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> Impressive lineup there @devdev - should keep you busy for some time!
> Did your glass on your mPT2s break?



Yeah, lost two glasses at the same time. This could have been the result of taking them out to a night club, and then leaving them in the Ultra Sonic Cleaner to clean afterwards (I think almost every girl in the VIP section landed up taking a puff on the PT2s that night)

Anyway this should get me back up to speed, although what is missing from my spares is proper size silicone washers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

devdev said:


> (I think almost every girl in the VIP section landed up taking a puff on my *PT2* that night)


Interesting night. New pick up technique - add to the list of benefits.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

devdev said:


> Yeah, lost two glasses at the same time. This could have been the result of taking them out to a night club, and then leaving them in the Ultra Sonic Cleaner to clean afterwards (I think almost every girl in the VIP section landed up taking a puff on the PT2s that night)



New pick up line... I'm gonna use this! Whoops... I forgot I'm too old for that anymore and my wife will hurt me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Could work for me..

On that note I must say when I see an attractive woman (imo) smoking it is such a turn off but when I see an attractive woman (imo) vaping, man is it a turn on..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/3/14)

still no vapemail  darn fastway , been waiting since forever oh well theres still 20 min left , theres some hope ????


----------



## crack2483 (25/3/14)

And so the journey shall start tonight! 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> And so the journey shall start tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, enjoy and tell us all about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (25/3/14)

Ok so i finally received my batch of vm juices lastnight at 10pm

got vm menthol ice , vm4 , choc mint , marshmallow and vanilla custard .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Great selection, all the popular flavours.


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

shabbar said:


> Ok so i finally received my batch of vm juices lastnight at 10pm
> 
> got vm menthol ice , vm4 , choc mint , marshmallow and vanilla custard .


Wow, that was a late delivery. Enjoy.


----------



## RIEFY (25/3/14)

hello reoville!!! on my way home to do a quick build

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (25/3/14)

was so excited forgot to post pic lol






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> was so excited forgot to post pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lekker man sharief!!!


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Great @Cape vaping supplies , would love to read your comments / review.


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hello reoville!!! on my way home to do a quick build
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Oh man, so good to have you back in Reoville. Enjoy.


----------



## RIEFY (25/3/14)

its like touching it for the 1st time again

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its like touching it for the 1st time again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Don't start with the "touching" again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (25/3/14)

all I can say is I missed reoville!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Short & Sweet


----------



## Tornalca (25/3/14)

New KayFun 3.1 , spares, drip tip adapters and some drip tips.




Drip tip adapter and muffler drip tip installed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Looks stunning with the muffler drip tip


----------



## thekeeperza (25/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Drip tip adapter and muffler drip tip installed


I am waiting for a few of those too. Looks the part on the kayfun


----------



## devdev (25/3/14)

So @Tornalca that is a genuine KF3.1?


----------



## Tornalca (25/3/14)

devdev said:


> So @Tornalca that is a genuine KF3.1?



Clone in a cloned box 

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1630300

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

"Authentic pirate copy" as the Chinese manufacturer would say.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Clone in a cloned box
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1630300


An original Kayfun packaging is much worse than that box!
Avtually amazing how crap the original ones packaging is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ross44 (25/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Clone in a cloned box
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1630300


I ordered the exact same thing  and the packaging looks badass! i am super excited for my order now!
should be here in a week or so if all goes well. ROFL@original packaging


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)

no vapemail yet @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

received my ohms meter today, together with a usb car charger.

i would like to take pics and post it but this darn phones sucks balls 

i must say, the ohms meter is alot smaller than i imagined LOL


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to that pic @TylerD !
> 
> Spongebob and Patrick have had some cosmetic surgery



Spongebob and Patrick have been asimilated by the borg !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> no vapemail yet @Rob Fisher ?



It was a bit later and I had to rush out to a meeting... 

But at 12:45 they arrived!


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was a bit later and I had to rush out to a meeting...
> 
> But at 12:45 they arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2449



open it !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

OMG this is an exciting Vape Mail...

OK let's open it... Yay! A Cloutank for electic cabbage! Aerotank and MVP and some spare coils for a mate! AW Batteries big and small! TopQ Coffee for my Golf Pro! Some funny Atomiser I thought I would try for fun... will have to look up what on earth it is... Oh and what's in the iTaste Box? Yes my peeps it's a VTR!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> open it !!



X2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Ooooo a fancy briefcase!



Let's open the briefcase!




Oooooo so pretty!

And what is this other thingy in the briefcase? You won't see it in the above pic because I alreay took it out before taking the pic...

Oh yes please it's my Sigelei Zmax.... in baby mode! Whooooo!




Reviews to follow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

nice VapeMail @Rob Fisher


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

@Rob Fisher thats a lekker vape mail!!!

congrats on your new toys man


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (25/3/14)

@Rob Fisher A cloutank, lol... Ummm, which of our great vendors stocks the, shall we say "e-liquid substitute" that goes in there?!

I have been curious about those things ever since I first saw one advertised last year, we need more details! In depth review, all the details please!


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Rob Fisher A cloutank, lol... Ummm, which of our great vendors stocks the, shall we say "e-liquid substitute" that goes in there?!
> 
> I have been curious about those things ever since I first saw one advertised last year, we need more details! In depth review, all the details please!


An in depth review would be cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Rob Fisher A cloutank, lol... Ummm, which of our great vendors stocks the, shall we say "e-liquid substitute" that goes in there?!
> 
> I have been curious about those things ever since I first saw one advertised last year, we need more details! In depth review, all the details please!



Not sure who stocks what at this stage... but the Cloutank takes normal crushed leaf herbs.... the coil heat up the herbs and releases the flavour as it were.

Will review when I work it all out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo a fancy briefcase!
> View attachment 2451
> 
> 
> ...



I just realized  I still have the box for that Zmax if you want it @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I just realized  I still have the box for that Zmax if you want it @Rob Fisher



That would be awesome! Yes please Stroods! You can pop it in the next Vape Mail package!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)

oki doki will do  couldn't find it yesterday ,meantime its been sitting on my desk the whole time under a perfume bottle  *Epic Facepalm!* Im a chop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure who stocks what at this stage... but the Cloutank takes normal crushed leaf herbs.... the coil heat up the herbs and releases the flavour as it were.
> 
> Will review when I work it all out.



Would love to read the review after the dried DURBAN ...... herb session

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (25/3/14)

I remember seeing the cloutank on a local site last night, here's the link

http://vaporize.co.za/product-category/atomizers-clearomizers/coupor-cloutank/

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Got mine from Vape King.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/cloutank-m3-for-dry-herb-clearomizer.html


----------



## Tornalca (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure who stocks what at this stage... but the Cloutank takes normal crushed leaf herbs.... the coil heat up the herbs and releases the flavour as it were.
> 
> Will review when I work it all out.



Sure custard leaves.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (25/3/14)

Got my bronze Caravella from FT today. Looks really nice, but I had to grind down the 510 pin to get a flush connection with my kayfun. The switch is really iffy, and wants a dead centre push to make a connection. But I'm happy with it. Here's a pic:






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some funny Atomiser I thought I would try for fun... will have to look up what on earth it is...



Ahhh it's a *Innokin iClear 16BClearomizer.* Will review in a day or so... fishing tomorrow... too tired tonight and have to get to bed early for a 4am get up to go fishing alarm!


----------



## thekeeperza (25/3/14)

SunRam said:


> Got my bronze Caravella from FT today. Looks really nice, but I had to grind down the 510 pin to get a flush connection with my kayfun. The switch is really iffy, and wants a dead centre push to make a connection. But I'm happy with it.



That is a good looking mech.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Don't know what to drop and what to take...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Try the Legend's Guevara first at your lowest ohm coil/s setup - I think you will love it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

Awesome stuff! @CraftyZA !
@Silver and I are still waiting for our HHV juices. It sucks balls.


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Don't know what to drop and what to take...


That looks delectable! Put the sludge away to steep. Key Lime Pie (Parrothead) to be tasted first so we can see your review! Thereafter do it like you would eat an elephant - little by little.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That looks delectable! Put the sludge away to steep. Key Lime Pie (Parrothead) to be tasted first so we can see your review! Thereafter do it like you would eat an elephant - little by little.


Well I still need to dilute all of them to 12mg, then they need to steep anyways. Must say, 18mg huntsman in the GG and I have a headache in no time at all. Simply too much nic.
I might take them after diluting for an hour long ultrasonic bath then let them rest for a day or 2. Very hard to wait on things like Sludge to steep for a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (26/3/14)

Been throwing around the idea of getting an MVP. Decided to just stop the idea throwing and just get one. Super glad I took the leap 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Been throwing around the idea of getting an MVP. Decided to just stop the idea throwing and just get one. Super glad I took the leap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Great decision....looking good for a long vape time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great decision....looking good for a long vape time.



Thanks @Matthee . Now waiting for my Nautilus to arrive then I can pretend I'm @Rob Fisher for a while

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Thanks @Matthee . Now waiting for my Nautilus to arrive then I can pretend I'm @Rob Fisher for a while


Oh no, then you have to get up at 04:00 to go for fishing practice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

just picked up my VM juice.

menthol ice 
berry concentrate for some playing around

i feel so stupid as i forgot to bring along some clean cotton so i can test out the menthol ice now. now i have to wait till i get home, and i can hear the bottle is calling my name already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh no, then you have to get up at 04:00 to go for fishing practice.



I'd fail at that hopelessly. Love my sleep too much. Plus I think VM Menthol Ice is a bit too hardcore for me ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Riaz said:


> just picked up my VM juice.
> 
> menthol ice
> berry concentrate for some playing around
> ...


Sure someone at work must have cotton. Even a cotton ear bud will do. Ask the ladies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Sure someone at work must have cotton. Even a cotton ear bud will do. Ask the ladies.



will that be enough?


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Sure someone at work must have cotton. Even a cotton ear bud will do. Ask the ladies.


Yeah, just ask somone you want an ear bud to vape. Even a used one wil do.....uh not?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Yeah, just ask somone you want an ear bud to vape. Even a used one wil do.....uh not?



HAHA

i think ill wait till home rather

maybe i should just add a few drops to my existing juice (liqua berry) and see what happens


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Riaz said:


> will that be enough?


For sure, one ear bud has more than enough cotton for a proper wick.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/3/14)

Some heathets .. customs checked the package and it came through no probs didnt even have to pay a cent









Oh and not exactly vape mail bt at the same time yipeee





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Some heathets .. customs checked the package and it came through no probs didnt even have to pay a cent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky fish, no not those you are going to catch, I mean you - mine got stopped for documentation!


----------



## fred1sa (26/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Some heathets .. customs checked the package and it came through no probs didnt even have to pay a cent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a couple of sl30's, prefer the smaller size. Nice and bulletproof. May it bring you lots of tight lines and screaming drags.


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Gee @TylerD you have a enough juice to sink a battleship


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Some heathets .. customs checked the package and it came through no probs didnt even have to pay a cent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff! Enjoy them all!


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Gee @TylerD you have a enough juice to sink a battleship


Yeah, I know. Legends, VM, HHV, 5pawns. Atleast I'm finished with equipment and now I can focus on some awesome joooooossssa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

What did you get from slow tech? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Yeah, I know. Legends, VM, HHV, 5pawns. Atleast I'm finished with equipment and now I can focus on some awesome joooooossssa!


Im doing the same bo more hardware for me just a drip tip frm fasttech coming i with some torches


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! Enjoy them all!





fred1sa said:


> Had a couple of sl30's, prefer the smaller size. Nice and bulletproof. May it bring you lots of tight lines and screaming drags.




Thanks i recently took up fishing again so im busy geting some tackle 

Using the sl50 on a 14 ft rod .. thinking the 30 myt be too small .. im use to the shimano speedmaster and i read up that the shimano size 30 is equal to daiwa size 50

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> What did you get from slow tech?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Igo-w dripper and a Trident dripper. Ordered it a while ago when I still had alot of equipment. Now I have the 2 reo's and a GV private mech. 
@Tw!st3dVaP0r , these Reo's are really awesome! No more need for equipment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Hehe great stuff TylerD enjoy bud

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (26/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Thanks i recently took up fishing again so im busy geting some tackle
> 
> Using the sl50 on a 14 ft rod .. thinking the 30 myt be too small .. im use to the shimano speedmaster and i read up that the shimano size 30 is equal to daiwa size 50
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, they about the same size. They okay for places where you don't lose line.
For other applications I have a saltist and grandmaster both in size 40.
Anyways, enough of the hijack. Back to vapemail!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Ding Dong! Vapur Mountain delivery! The last Nautilus in the country delivered! And then Back up VM Juice in case of a nuclear fall out and I have to go underground for a while!

Some bottles of VM Juice for my growing band of ex-stinkies.

And then some new juice for me to try. Smurfette. Some Coconut concentrate. And then the one I have been really waiting for... a simple VM Coffee!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

VAPEMAIL!!!!!
Well sort of any ways. Collected from @TylerD
Original/authentic kayfun, on nemisis clone.
And a fat suprize of some 5p juice. 
Tyler, I don't think this one is lucena though. Cant taste the peach. I do taste mint, and some other spices.
The after taste of this juice tastes somewhat like the tears of an angel. Like milk after eating a raw habanero. Like your mom's cooked meal after years of army service.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> VAPEMAIL!!!!!
> Well sort of any ways. Collected from @TylerD
> Original/authentic kayfun, on nemisis clone.
> And a fat suprize of some 5p juice.
> ...



You have Sixty Four then  The Mojito

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ding Dong! Vapur Mountain delivery! The last Nautilus in the country delivered! And then Back up VM Juice in case of a nuclear fall out and I have to go underground for a while!
> 
> Some bottles of VM Juice for my growing band of ex-stinkies.
> 
> ...



Would love to know how's VM's Coffee?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (27/3/14)

Some Crystal Canyon Vapes for @Cape vaping supplies and I. Sinister Sweetness, Mystic RY4, Empire and Caramel Cappuccino

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (27/3/14)

I don't think the plain Coffee is everyone's cup of tea... ermmm coffee. We will see what @Rob Fisher 's verdict is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

@Oupa if its like dark roasted and bitter I will love it - will definitely include with my next order.


----------



## Oupa (27/3/14)

Dark - Check! Bitter - Check! If it works as a standalone juice - ???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Dark - Check! Bitter - Check! If it works as a standalone juice - ???



Thanks, its definitely in my next order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

johanct said:


> Would love to know how's VM's Coffee?



Done! 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapur-mountain-coffee.1436/


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Oupa said:


> I don't think the plain Coffee is everyone's cup of tea... ermmm coffee. We will see what @Rob Fisher 's verdict is.



You are a master Benji! 100% what I asked for!


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> VAPEMAIL!!!!!
> Well sort of any ways. Collected from @TylerD
> Original/authentic kayfun, on nemisis clone.
> And a fat suprize of some 5p juice.
> ...


Awesome @CraftyZA !
Mint? Uhm, I hope I gave you the right juice then. I will give Lucina at the meet or when we see each other again. That is the weirdest thing.
Does it taste like a kind of a gambit but not?
Dammit, I'm so confused right now........


----------



## RIEFY (27/3/14)

Zodiac said:


> Some Crystal Canyon Vapes for @Cape vaping supplies and I. Sinister Sweetness, Mystic RY4, Empire and Caramel Cappuccino


hope this is good for the price we paid!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome @CraftyZA !
> Mint? Uhm, I hope I gave you the right juice then. I will give Lucina at the meet or when we see each other again. That is the weirdest thing.
> Does it taste like a kind of a gambit but not?
> Dammit, I'm so confused right now........


Best I can discribe it is mint with spices. 
But it really tastes good. Would love to know what this is. I'm not a major fan of minty, but this I can really do.
Nothing at all like gambit. Gambit is distinctly sweet, with that creamy finish. this is more a spicy dry finish


----------



## Zodiac (27/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> 2 x 30ml Bobas and 6 x Sony VTC4 2100mah 30A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did i miss this  @Tornalca would have had a stalker if i'd seen this earlier

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Best I can discribe it is mint with spices.
> But it really tastes good. Would love to know what this is. I'm not a major fan of minty, but this I can really do.
> Nothing at all like gambit. Gambit is distinctly sweet, with that creamy finish. this is more a spicy dry finish



Definitely Sixty four

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/3/14)

[Mexican accent on] "Say hello to my little friend"  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/3/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> [Mexican accent on] "Say hello to my little friend"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


[insert stereotypical chinese accent] Me no think she be little friend, but a good friend to have

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> [Mexican accent on] "Say hello to my little friend"



Oooooooo! Hola!  You gonna love it... give us feedback as soon as to fill her up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

lovely stuff @Space_Cowboy 

enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (28/3/14)

When it rains, it pours...received 3 deliveries yesterday. after about 3 weeks of barren lands...
Fasttech, 
Vapesa.co.za
Taste Box....
will post pics later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Zodiac said:


> Some Crystal Canyon Vapes for @Cape vaping supplies and I. Sinister Sweetness, Mystic RY4, Empire and Caramel Cappuccino


Wow, these looks nice!!!


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> When it rains, it pours...received 3 deliveries yesterday. after about 3 weeks of barren lands...
> Fasttech,
> Vapesa.co.za
> Taste Box....
> will post pics later.


This hobby....regular parcels are a must! One gets withdrawal symptoms during barren periods!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

Looky looky what I just got thanks to @Cape vaping supplies, man you rock, even did the magnet conversion of the firing pin for me as well.




it's so cute and tiny in 18350 mode.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

@BhavZ awesome! hope @cvs still has one in stock! always wanted a Nemi and a Chi You!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Looky looky what I just got thanks to @Cape vaping supplies, man you rock, even did the magnet conversion of the firing pin for me as well.
> 
> View attachment 2576
> View attachment 2578
> ...


Hah, that is beautiful. The man is on his way to the dark side! We shall want to know all about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Looky looky what I just got thanks to @Cape vaping supplies, man you rock, even did the magnet conversion of the firing pin for me as well.
> 
> View attachment 2576
> View attachment 2578
> ...


Love this little mod as well. Got mine yesterday morning. Nicest clone i've seen so far. Perfect with the kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Super @BhavZ - enjoy it
Tell us how it is on the IGO-L (I assume) versus the SVD (if I remember correctly)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

So I built my first 1ohm coil. all I can say is OH MY GOD! What a kick. Pure, clean, unadulterated vaping pleasure. Using the efest 18350 battery she spits vapor like a mean dragon. 2 solid man sized drags on Guevera 9mg and I am heading for a silver. The Guevera really has new life at 1ohm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

The threads on the Nemesis threads are buttery smooth and the mod is quite solid. In 18650 mode it can be used as a weapon. Solid stainless steel and the etching of the symbols are well made. Very solid build and I love the switch with the magnets in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Ok, were you reviewing the coil or the Nemesis?

I suppose both, since the Nemesis allows you to get the max power out of a 1 ohm coil...

hmmm...

Great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> So I built my first 1ohm coil. all I can say is OH MY GOD! What a kick. Pure, clean, unadulterated vaping pleasure. Using the efest 18350 battery she spits vapor like a mean dragon. 2 solid man sized drags on Guevera 9mg and I am heading for a silver. The Guevera really has new life at 1ohm.


That was quick, thanks. A good tobacco juice loves good heat. Between 0.8 and 0.9 for me.


----------



## steve (29/3/14)

Bit late but in the interests of avoiding @Rob Fisher 's wooden hammer CVS dropped off the kayfun/lite and nemi at my work on thursday (impeccable service) at the moment it is filled with legends Monroe and i am loooving it


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

steve said:


> Bit late but in the interests of avoiding @Rob Fisher 's wooden hammer CVS dropped off the kayfun/lite and nemi at my work on thursday (impeccable service) at the moment it is filled with legends Monroe and i am loooving it
> View attachment 2603



Phew! Just made the time limit! 

Awesome looking device!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Very nice @steve - from the looks of it, is it 18350 mode?


----------



## steve (29/3/14)

Then on friday , after a bit of haggling with the post office ( although there was no charge at all  ) myself and @hyphen recvieved a yaeliq order , i think it was 16 days door to door so not too bad at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (29/3/14)

johanct said:


> Very nice @steve - from the looks of it, is it 18350 mode?


 Thanks @johanct Sure is , although i've been rocking it in 18650 ever since


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Thanks @steve , the 18350 mode looks almost ideal for stealth vape times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (29/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks @steve , the 18350 mode looks almost ideal for stealth vape times.


It actually is perfect for stealth.

The device is quite small and very comfortable to hold and conceal in 350 mode.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Awesome vape mail @steve. You are set for some time and you avoided a fine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/3/14)

New toys !!!!!!







Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/3/14)

congrats dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Nice @Gazzacpt , what mech is that?


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/3/14)

johanct said:


> Nice @Gazzacpt , what mech is that?


Thanks it's a 69.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Thanks now I know how a 69 looks like.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (29/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks now I know how a 69 looks like.


If you didnt know how it looks then you doing it wrong ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (29/3/14)

Congrats @Gazzacpt


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks it's a 69.



Where did you buy it from @Gazzacpt? Looks awesome!

I know very little about Mech Mods... what made you buy a 69 vs a Nemesis or Magneto or any of the others... apart from the name of course!


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Where did you buy it from @Gazzacpt? Looks awesome!
> 
> I know very little about Mech Mods... what made you buy a 69 vs a Nemesis or Magneto or any of the others... apart from the name of course!


Haven't officially bought it yet but it was offered to me at a good price by one of my fellow formulites. And its something different to the bottom button mods I have. Also it looks good especially with that Russian clone on it.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> New toys !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like zeegee's yard

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> If you didnt know how it looks then you doing it wrong ??



Always eyes closed - I am decent

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this looks like zeegee's yard
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Nope my brothers. Could be zegee's lol same type table and stuff.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> New toys !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that mech. How is the side button working?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Well it''s been a long time since I had Vape Mail... I was hoping my lighted magnifying glass thingy would have arrived but Cape Watch is not on top of their game and despite paying through my nose for courier charges the package still hasn't arrived.

So to scratch this itch I was forced to make a trip to Makro today to look at Labelling machines...




Oooooo... Now I can put a label on anything and everything that moves... The main reason for the machine is to label my atomisers with the juice that it has inside! After that I may give names to my MODs and label them too! After that I may just go to my man cave and label my rod and reel combinations with the breaking strain and make of line that is on each of them... and after that I will label my lures boxes with the contents within...

By then I may have to change the cassette and move onto other things... maybe dates of battery purchases?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

Exact same one we use @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

Jeez rob . Thats a fancy machine . I always think of those old school gun type things that they used to use in supermarkets . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (30/3/14)

Awesome buy @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks it's a 69.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Not sure if anyone noticed but this is also page 69 of this vape mail thread!
What are the chances that someone would be talking about a 69 mech mod on this page?
Wow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Very sharp spotting @Silver !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (31/3/14)

OK, so i got some vape mail last week, and promised that i will post a pic after my 'Dora the pirate explorer' party the weekend...so here it is..

So from Fasttech, i got some drip tips, OHM thingy, a nice pouch(fits my MVP) and a M16 Mech mod(will review later). From VapeSA.co.za, i got delivered my Russian(since Stroods didn't have any KFL+ left).
And finally, i went to Vapeking to ONLY go get some 30g kanthal. And walked away a happy broke man with a Nemisis.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Nice toys @Rex Smit - you will love the Russian.


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> OK, so i got some vape mail last week, and promised that i will post a pic after my 'Dora the pirate explorer' party the weekend...so here it is..
> View attachment 2673
> So from Fasttech, i got some drip tips, OHM thingy, a nice pouch(fits my MVP) and a M16 Mech mod(will review later). From VapeSA.co.za, i got delivered my Russian(since Stroods didn't have any KFL+ left).
> And finally, i went to Vapeking to ONLY go get some 30g kanthal. And walked away a happy broke man with a Nemisis.....


Thinking those of us how do not have a physical shop nearby should count our blessings. Great vape mail that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve (31/3/14)

Awesome rex congrats . This is one of my favorite threads for sure 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

lekker vape mail guys!!!

loving all the new gear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Like that mech. How is the side button working?


Once I fiddled with it there doesn't seem to be any issues. Only time will tell but for now is good. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (31/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thinking those of us how do not have a physical shop nearby should count our blessings. Great vape mail that.



With a Vape shop nearby you can only count your blessings. There is no money left over to count

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (31/3/14)

ok not exactly vapemail but Sharief hooked me up this morning with a Aerotank, Nemesis and 3 extra Kanger coils!!
Man the service from @Cape vaping supplies is awesome!!!

Gotta recoil that kayfun now to put on the Nemi!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Two All purpose magniying lamps! One for me and one for @vaalboy !




A measuring thingy to measure size of holes and box mods and goodies and stuff so someone can build me an awesome Vape Stand!




The Lamp ready to build coils and stuff!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

Nice going Rob, why two tho?


----------



## RIEFY (31/3/14)

one for each eye lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Nice going Rob, why two tho?



Oh my word this has to be a fine... you are just like me Giz! You just look at the pictures and ignore the words!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

Oh i didnt read..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)

I think he needs a fine @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think he needs a fine @Rob Fisher



He does indeed! As convened by a jury of his peers the one called @Gizmo has been found guilty of just looking at the pictures and not reading the text part of the messages... and by the number of AGREE's on the post it would seem that this is not the first offence! So as much as it pains us the full fines executive have no option (our hands are tied) but to fine Giz a fat Elephant!


​

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

Lol I will have to offer a 20R discount on all orders from the forum for 24 hrs 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Lol I will have to offer a 20R discount on all orders from the forum for 24 hrs



Nice one @Gizmo! OK boys and girls pop along to www.vapeking.co.za and get your Elephant discount!


----------



## thekeeperza (31/3/14)

FT package arrived today....Pyrex RSST.





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> FT package arrived today....Pyrex RSST.
> View attachment 2773
> 
> View attachment 2774
> ...


Nice, was considering that one, but my RSST is just not productive enough on this side. Another one will be a waste. They always give a great, reliable vape.


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Nice RBA @thekeeperza - are you going to use mesh as part of your wick?


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

lovely @thekeeperza 

keep us updated on its performance please (ive also been considering getting one)


----------



## thekeeperza (31/3/14)

johanct said:


> Nice RBA @thekeeperza - are you going to use mesh as part of your wick?


Going to try cotton first and then wire rope once it gets here.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (31/3/14)

Riaz said:


> lovely @thekeeperza
> 
> keep us updated on its performance please (ive also been considering getting one)


Will do. I do believe that the airhole will need to be opened up. It is currently 1mm it seems 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Two All purpose magniying lamps! One for me and one for @vaalboy !
> 
> View attachment 2728
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Yipeeee. Will give you a holler tmz to arrange to collect. I also have your coil DIY jig ready.



Sweeet! And Yipeee for the Coil JIG!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

Great stuff @thekeeperza. Looks stunning. Eagerly awaiting your thoughts on it.



Rob Fisher said:


> Nice one @Gizmo! OK boys and girls pop along to www.vapeking.co.za and get your Elephant discount!
> View attachment 2766



Awesome! I'll pop around tomorrow morning for a free 1m length kanthal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CraftyZA (31/3/14)

Picked up on Saturday. Took me 1.5 days, and ALL my batteries was charged again. Discovered i had lost 2 efest batteries. 
With that i also bougjt some 5p queenside. This is the 1st citrus juice i seriously love!!
And as a bonus, @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff gave me a bottle of castle long with a few drops in. Just enough to realize i love that stuff and need some more. Lasted about 4 hours.

As a further note, I'm due for some juice reviews, but had to scrap all my notes. I thought all the juices had to steep more. Turns out the dripper i used had a loose connection. Decided to do a rebuild, but then took some readings 1st. Measured in at 5.5 ohms. So just tightened the terminals, and it came back to 0.5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Picked up on Saturday. Took me 1.5 days, and ALL my batteries was charged again. Discovered i had lost 2 efest batteries.
> With that i also bougjt some 5p queenside. This is the 1st citrus juice i seriously love!!
> And as a bonus, @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff gave me a bottle of castle long with a few drops in. Just enough to realize i love that stuff and need some more. Lasted about 4 hours.
> 
> As a further note, I'm due for some juice reviews, but had to scrap all my notes. I thought all the juices had to steep more. Turns out the dripper i used had a loose connection. Decided to do a rebuild, but then took some readings 1st. Measured in at 5.5 ohms. So just tightened the terminals, and it came back to 0.5.


Those chargers do it quick, for sure. That excuse on the reviews I presume is aimed at the Fines Master?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Those chargers do it quick, for sure. That excuse on the reviews I presume is aimed at the Fines Master?



But rumour has it he isn't buying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

I wonder what time Vape Mail will arrive?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Picked up on Saturday. Took me 1.5 days, and ALL my batteries was charged again. Discovered i had lost 2 efest batteries.
> With that i also bougjt some 5p queenside. This is the 1st citrus juice i seriously love!!
> And as a bonus, @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff gave me a bottle of castle long with a few drops in. Just enough to realize i love that stuff and need some more. Lasted about 4 hours.
> 
> As a further note, I'm due for some juice reviews, but had to scrap all my notes. I thought all the juices had to steep more. Turns out the dripper i used had a loose connection. Decided to do a rebuild, but then took some readings 1st. Measured in at 5.5 ohms. So just tightened the terminals, and it came back to 0.5.



Glad you got the charger sorted @CraftyZA 
Castle Long does sound amazing. I would love to try that. 
I am way behind on juice reviews myself. Got loads of reviewing to still do. But the delay is not a bad thing given the steeping required


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

Rob, the only thing i dont like about vapemail deliveries is that i often am not here when the delivery arrives

And since there is no way to predict exactly when the courier is arriving, it sort of takes out the convenience factor of couriers for me. 

I have tried the last two deliveries to my PO box. So far so good. As long as the post office is not on strike, i may use this more regularly in future. You dont get it as quick but i get to fetch it when it suits me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, the only thing i dont like about vapemail deliveries is that i often am not here when the delivery arrives



Yip I hear you Hi Ho... being retied and cancelling my Golf Lesson this morning helps! 

Plus I have to get my tackle ready for a day on the dam tomorrow so I don't mind waiting... added to that my home executive is here most days and she often receives the parcels and hides them in my office so my wife doesn't see them when she gets home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Extremely late to post but here goes, new goodies! Yay!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

nice vapemail @Smokyg 

i need to get myself a decent charger


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

That RDA looks grand on the Nemi!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

What are those 4 little things with pink tops below the dagga vaporiser @Smokyg?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Thanks @Riaz 

It vapes just as grand  @johanct, looking at getting a dual coil dripper soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Air vents for attys that draw air in from the bottom Rob


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What are those 4 little things with pink tops below the dagga vaporiser @Smokyg?


If I am not mistaken those are rolls of kanthal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

johanct said:


> Air vents for attys that draw air in from the bottom Rob



Ahhhhh... where did you get them from @Smokyg? Never seen them before.


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What are those 4 little things with pink tops below the dagga vaporiser @Smokyg?


They are 1M rolles of 28g kanthal


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhh... where did you get them from @Smokyg? Never seen them before.



Lol!! Its Kanthal Rob  We decided to take a page put of Skyblue's book with the little spools  So much better (Thanks @Derick and @Melinda )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhh... where did you get them from @Smokyg? Never seen them before.


From Vape king, our No.1 supplier of awesome vape goodies! 

@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol!! Its Kanthal Rob  We decided to take a page put of Skyblue's book with the little spools  So much better (Thanks @Derick and @Melinda )



Ahhhh much better than the packet! Sweet!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reinhardt (1/4/14)

Nom nom nom! and my first mech mod! Whooo hooo. Tnx Vape mountain and Vape King!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

Let's take a look shall we.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Let's take a look shall we.



YES Let's! Do it now!


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Let's take a look shall we.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ok, so 3 minutes have passed! What's the delay?


----------



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

Spares spares spares. And a AeroTank 
Now just waiting for new juice.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Spares spares spares. And a AeroTank
> Now just waiting for new juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You will enjoy that, but, yes, one does need the joose for full enjoyment!


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

lekker suff there @crack2483 - just a pity my neck is now in a spasm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

johanct said:


> lekker suff there @crack2483 - just a pity my neck is now in a spasm



Eish, sorry bud. Stupid tapatalk automatically turned the picture. Have a vape, sure it'll feel better then

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Johan said:


> lekker suff there @crack2483 - just a pity my neck is now in a spasm



Bigtime! @crack2483 you could get a fine real soon and join the family for posting sideway pictures! 

Is that your first Aerotank?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Ding Dong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bigtime! @crack2483 you could get a fine real soon and join the family for posting sideway pictures!
> 
> Is that your first Aerotank?



Yes, yes it is . Will speak nicely to my phone to please stop getting drunk while uploading pics.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

OK 2 x Nautilus coils! Check! Need to have!
Mouth cover pieces to stop me getting herpes when I convert stinkies - Check!
A bunch of drip tips that don't really fit anything I own... bit of a fail!
Then 2 baby coil dripping things...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Herpes Zoster: from kissing dirty girls not from vaping!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Yay! Finally here! Ooooooo!



Birthday present for a mates wife! MVP Shine, Aerotank and some coils! She is gonna be stocked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Spare Coils for mPT2's and Aerotanks! Check!
Some more AW 18650's! Check!
Then a selection of Vake King Beta Juices and a couple of bottles of Vape Elixir...

Initial reactions to follow after I have had a shower!


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

lovely birthday present !!!


----------



## Hein510 (1/4/14)

NICE! Love the RSST and that clear pyrex looks da bomb! Awesome!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (1/4/14)

Ok why didn't the reply thingy work?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

So this one has been long in the making.... and took me a while to decide on....

The Aspire Nautilus arrived. So excited.




Boxed very nicely. You can see these guys mean business. Quality looks great.
It's got a 1.6 ohm coil pre-loaded in the tank and a 1.8 ohm spare as well as a ring for Ego devices.




Close up shot. 

Large thick silicon/rubber seal at the bottom

It's a big tank indeed.

First impressions will follow shortly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> The Aspire Nautilus arrived. So excited.



Not as excited as I am Hi Ho! It's taken some doing to get the man to give it a run! 

Can't wait to see the review from Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Ok, so as is customary when Vake Ping get a new shipment I pop in to secure some new toys.

Tonight was no different. Aqua, IGO W3, VE Pink Spot, VE Black Cigar, VE Beetlejuice, VKB Cherry Apple, VKB VK4, VKB Natural Tobacco





Love the description on the Aqua box: 






> HUGE VAPOUR AIR CONTROL NEMESIS MOD TURTLE SHIP AQUA ATOMISER - The best design squape ecigarette high quality with best prices aqua atomiser



That sort of description makes me wonder if they had the interpreter from the Mandela memorial writing their promo material:




Anyway, here are the pics. 









??


You can see that the IgoW3 does have holes for easier catching of coil legs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> Ok, so as is customary when Vake Ping get a new shipment I pop in to secure some new toys.
> 
> Tonight was no different. Aqua, IGO W3, VE Pink Spot, VE Black Cigar, VE Beetlejuice, VKB Cherry Apple, VKB VK4, VKB Natural Tobacco
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff @devdev . That Aqua box is a winner. Sound like the guys on the shoutbox yesterday! 
How is the airflow on the Igo? only holes on one side?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff @devdev . That Aqua box is a winner. Sound like the guys on the shoutbox yesterday!
> *How is the airflow on the Igo? only holes on one side?*


I would like to know as well.. Can you set the airflow for a single coil build or does one have to have a dual coil at the least?


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Nice vape mail there @devdev - the language on the Aqua box is called "CHINGLISH"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ProDiCaL (2/4/14)

This is my first post so vape vape mail for me 1st parcel arrived at 10:10 second parcel at 10:16 first parcel from VapeKing second parcel from VapeSA thanx to both companies for speedy delivery
First parcel





Second parcel





More excited about the second parcel that the first. Finally got my hands on a Russian 91%
Woot! Woot!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

Are those prewrapped coils?


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Nice toys @ProDiCaL - enjoy and keep us updated with your experience with the 2 different units.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (2/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Are those prewrapped coils?


Yeah bought a few of then to try in the tank before i start actually building with the kanthol supplied by VapeKing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDiCaL (2/4/14)

johan said:


> Nice toys @ProDiCaL - enjoy and keep us updated with your experience with the 2 different units.


Will not specifically say why I have bought the dry herb cloud tank will leave that up to speculation


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Will not specifically say why I have bought the dry herb cloud tank will leave that up to speculation



It's for extracting Oregano flavouring. Everyone knows that. Right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> It's for extracting Oregano flavouring. Everyone knows that. Right?


no man, its for cabbage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Electric cabbage!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff @devdev . That Aqua box is a winner. Sound like the guys on the shoutbox yesterday!
> How is the airflow on the Igo? only holes on one side?





BhavZ said:


> I would like to know as well.. Can you set the airflow for a single coil build or does one have to have a dual coil at the least?



I have not quite worked out airholes yet. There is one side of the IGO top chamber with three little holes, and then there are also holes on the other side that match the size of the funny oval shaped hole you can see in the one deck picture. It does seem like there are options for adjusting airflow. Will only be cleaning and building tonight so will have a proper play then and report back.

Maybe @Gizmo can check one of the units and report back before then.



johan said:


> Nice vape mail there @devdev - the language on the Aqua box is called "CHINGLISH"



Hahahaha, still got me wondering what exactly a Squape is @johan. Is it an amalgamation of Squonking and Vape? LOL


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

I don't know what a Squape is either @devdev , 1 April is past, so I rather not write my guessing thoughts here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (2/4/14)

Silver said:


> So this one has been long in the making.... and took me a while to decide on....
> 
> The Aspire Nautilus arrived. So excited.
> 
> ...


You make that damn nautilus look soooooo goood wow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (2/4/14)

Probably not a good idea while driving







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (2/4/14)

Got some Legends from VM, Monroe and Lee. I'm really enjoying both of them, especially Lee which I have been vaping all day in the Kayfun. Then an Igo-W from Fasttech along with a very wide drip tip (bit bigger than I thought it would be  ) Also got some switch magnets for the Nemesis, works like a dream! Nemesis is merely in the pic for the magnets and because it looks fantastic 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Ooooo so nice to come home after a good days fishing and find this on my desk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Nice one @JB1987 , on the Legends Lee & Monroe are in my case bottom of the list, I prefer the Guevara and Dean


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo so nice to come home after a good days fishing and find this on my desk!
> View attachment 2931



maak hom oop oom rob

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo so nice to come home after a good days fishing and find this on my desk!
> View attachment 2931



But what is inside the bag we are all wondering.

Lol posting a pic of the outside of Vape mail is not the same as posting vape mail contents

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

And what is in the parcel you ask? Well let's take a gander and a photo! Nemisis, Magneto, some more AW 18650's. Two of the new 1300mah eGo-C Twists, some kanthal 28, some suckers to hold my bigger devices and a tiny weeny little dripper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Close up of the Nemesis and Magneto! Not a very good close up mind you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (2/4/14)

johan said:


> Nice one @JB1987 , on the Legends Lee & Monroe are in my case bottom of the list, I prefer the Guevara and Dean



I've tried a few tobacco flavours and I just can't get used to any of them, there's just a taste that doesn't suit me. I've been stuck on minty fruit flavours lately. But if someone has some Dean or Guevara at the Vape Meet I would like to give them a try.


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

nice mail @Rob Fisher 

that kayfun will rock on that nemi


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Riaz said:


> nice mail @Rob Fisher
> 
> that kayfun will rock on that nemi



I got shot of the Kayfun... swopped it with another member for a Nautilus. My Russian 91 original is on it's way! 

I need to play with the Nemesis because I must be doff because I unscrewed it and tried to put in an 18650 and it is loose? I can't quite work out what to do or which parts to take off and throw in the gorge to make it work.

The Magneto was simple... open and put in battery and add a Nautilus and Vape!


----------



## JB1987 (2/4/14)

I've got 1 spare set Nemesis switch magnets for anyone interested, I'll bring them to the JHB Vape Meet, it really makes the switch perfect. Any takers?


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got shot of the Kayfun... swopped it with another member for a Nautilus. My Russian 91 original is on it's way!
> 
> I need to play with the Nemesis because I must be doff because I unscrewed it and tried to put in an 18650 and it is loose? I can't quite work out what to do or which parts to take off and throw in the gorge to make it work.
> 
> The Magneto was simple... open and put in battery and add a Nautilus and Vape!



and how did the nautilus handle the mech? any noticeable difference?


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Rob first tighten the lock ring, then screw in the bottom part (firing button) - everything will be tight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

This explains the setup - you need to remove the additional ring at the top which is a kick with 18650.


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> This explains the setup - you need to remove the additional ring at the top which is a kick with 18650.




If it came with the top ring, mine didn't


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

JB1987 said:


> I've got 1 spare set Nemesis switch magnets for anyone interested, I'll bring them to the JHB Vape Meet, it really makes the switch perfect. Any takers?
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS



I'l be very interested to buy them from you - I've ordered from FT (10-pack) end of Feb and they're still not here


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Riaz said:


> and how did the nautilus handle the mech? any noticeable difference?



Not sure if it was my imagination but the vapour production seemed quite a bit more... I will play with it some more tonight!


----------



## JB1987 (2/4/14)

johan said:


> I'l be very interested to buy them from you - I've ordered from FT (10-pack) end of Feb and they're still not here



You can have them  They're really cheap so don't worry about buying


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

Put me down for this as well. If you got 3 magnets I will definitely buy some off you as well


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Thanks @JB1987 - I owe you at least a dop on Saturday


----------



## JB1987 (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> Put me down for this as well. If you got 3 magnets I will definitely buy some off you as well



Sorry @devdev only had the one spare set as I broke a set yesterday trying to get them apart. 


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## JB1987 (2/4/14)

johan said:


> Thanks @JB1987 - I owe you at least a dop on Saturday



Haha no problem


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

johan said:


> If it came with the top ring, mine didn't



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

It did come with a top ring... but it's so smooth it wasn't until watching the video that I took a close look and unscrewed it... Bingo!

Thanks boys! You all rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> This explains the setup - you need to remove the additional ring at the top which is a kick with 18650.



hes using a ultra fire battery!!!


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

@devdev as soon as my 10 pack eventually arrives I will share it with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> Put me down for this as well. If you got 3 magnets I will definitely buy some off you as well



I found that 4 magnets is the sweet spot. You can try mine at the meet. Able to stand upright with full kayfun without firing. 

But not as smooth as the magneto. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

@Rob Fisher, I do not recommend using commercial tanks (like the Nautilus and Aerotank) on mech mods. They tend not to like them for some or other reason and you only pick it up when the battery becomes so hot it burns through the casing of the mech. Ask me. I do not know why, but now I just use the SVD or Vamo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Matthee said:


> @Rob Fisher, I do not recommend using commercial tanks (like the Nautilus and Aerotank) on mech mods. They tend not to like them for some or other reason and you only pick it up when the battery becomes so hot it burns through the casing of the mech. Ask me. I do not know why, but now I just use the SVD or Vamo.



Thanks @Matthee! Understood... I just needed to test them! They can wait till the Russian arrives!


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Matthee! Understood... I just needed to test them! They can wait till the Russian arrives!


That little Era will do on them. We need a video of you building and wicking the Era!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Matthee said:


> That little Era will do on them. We need a video of you building and wicking the Era!



Roger that! Maybe tomorrow...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that! Maybe tomorrow...



Not entirely convinced on the ERA as the building space seems to be a bit tight but I'm sure you'll find this RBA scene a lot more accommodating than 4 channeled Kayfun. That one was doomed to fail unless you wick it in a completely different way. You'll fall in love with drippers Rob! Like I have with the Trident. I wish you the best of vapes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

Its not that bad building an ERA, just make sure you keep the coil well clear of the rubber seal on the deck, the one that insulates the center pin. If that burns it smells and tastes terrible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> Its not that bad building an ERA, just make sure you keep the coil well clear of the rubber seal on the deck, the one that insulates the center pin. If that burns it smells and tastes terrible



Motion pending but if the ERA is as plausible as it seems it going on my NEED to have list. Does the small chamber improve the vape or is it only for the size factor?


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

I would think that little chamber doesnt help that much, but the thermal and aerodynamics of dripper and clearo design is not something I know anything about, other than it is really complicated, and unexpected results can occur from seemingly logical design decisions.

Even though it is only a R90 (clone) device there is a video showing it chucking out clouds of vapour:



That being said I am sure some committed googling could reveal what the ideal build is on the little fella.

http://www.eliquidvapeshop.com/ERA-drip-tank-p/005era.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> I would think that little chamber doesnt help that much, but the thermal and aerodynamics of dripper and clearo design is not something I know anything about, other than it is really complicated, and unexpected results can occur from seemingly logical design decisions.
> 
> Even though it is only a R90 (clone) device there is a video showing it chucking out clouds of vapour:
> 
> ...




I hear you. I was thinking the smaller chamber would create an increased negative pressure to draw from while still having a relatively large air hole. Might be I'm making this up. Anywhooo... I like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

Strangely the tiny airhole in the ERA provides a decent balance. I think if you made it much bigger you'd lose quite a lot of the flavour due to over saturation of the flux capacitors inversed square relationship with the juice molecules escaping upon the occurence of the plasma cohesiveness. But that may or may not be subjective.

LOL!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> Strangely the tiny airhole in the ERA provides a decent balance. I think if you made it much bigger you'd lose quite a lot of the flavour due to over saturation of the flux capacitors inversed square relationship with the juice molecules escaping upon the occurence of the plasma cohesiveness. But that may or may not be subjective.
> 
> LOL!



Hahahaha! I hope google kicks out this result one day in response to an ERA search!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

ROFLMAO.

Causing crap for noobies world wide thanks to Google.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Matthee! Understood... I just needed to test them! They can wait till the Russian arrives!


Keep the Magneto for the Russian or Kayfun and order yourself a 3D atomizer from Giz! They're made to go on the Nemesis in hybrid mode!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

OK so I started playing with my new Mech Mod (Magneto) and the little Dripper (ERA)... I used the stock coil and wick it came with which I don't think is very good and will make a new one tomorrow...

The vapour production is pretty abysmal but at least it gives me the opportunity to test juices and some of the ones I didn't like before now have potential...

Vaporise Honey and Legends Guevara which were not in the Vape again box may just get a reprieve. Will test them with the IGO-W3 that will arrive in a day or so or better still on my REO when it arrives.

The VM VM4 is still to stinkie to make it into the Vape again box. I know it's very popular but it's not for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> Keep the Magneto for the Russian or Kayfun and order yourself a 3D atomizer from Giz! They're made to go on the Nemesis in hybrid mode!



I assume the 3D is still coming because it's not on the VK web site yet?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume the 3D is still coming because it's not on the VK web site yet?



Yeah it's coming. Basically it's dripper with a wee bit more juice capacity via pump action. Anyone here to confirm that it's ONLY compatible with the Nemesis? It's getting me very excited I tell you! Might be worth it to buy a Nemmi just for the 3D...


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/4/14)

Most of the 3D clones I've seen come with a 510 connection adapter


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Well I need a device or two to add to my Nemesis and my Magneto because @Matthee won't let me put a normal atomiser on either of them. The ERA isn't going to last the distance so it will be the IGO-W3 on one and the Russian that is coming onto the other.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I need a device or two to add to my Nemesis and my Magneto because @Matthee won't let me put a normal atomiser on either of them. The ERA isn't going to last the distance so it will be the IGO-W3 on one and the Russian that is coming onto the other.



I'm sure you can't go wrong with the Nemmi and 3D Rob. 

@Rex_Bael: I'm thinking that might almost be the size of a tank then? Seeing as the 3D is quite tall already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/4/14)

Looks like it will add a good 5 - 10mm to the overall length
http://vapingtech.net/products/3d-dimmi-s-dream-dripper

There is a video at the link where you can see the guy remove the adapter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Looks like it will add a good 5 - 10mm to the overall length
> http://vapingtech.net/products/3d-dimmi-s-dream-dripper
> 
> There is a video at the link where you can see the guy remove the adapter



Cool man. Thanks! Kayfun size indeed. Going to wait for the reviews from this fine forum (*lucky man to have the preferential choice)


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Well from a vid I have seen, the reservoir holds 1.5mls so the atty would have to be a fair size to hold it.


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

How does the 3D mount onto the nemesis clones?


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> How does the 3D mount onto the nemesis clones?



On top of cause  - jokes aside; you unscrew the top part of the Nemi that hosts the 510 connector and replace that with the 3D


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Ah ok, that makes sense.. 

Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Me too


----------



## ShaneW (3/4/14)

devdev said:


> Its not that bad building an ERA, just make sure you keep the coil well clear of the rubber seal on the deck, the one that insulates the center pin. If that burns it smells and tastes terrible



Exactly the same thing happened to me


----------



## ET (3/4/14)

zipped off the the post office today to pick up some slowtech goodies.
what i got this morning : K2 BCC (protank 1 clone with wider bum so it fits flush on the vamo, is black and holds more liquid), 2 x 50ml 24mg/ml dekang juice (vannilla and apple). some juice leakage again, thanks slowtech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Vape Mail of epic proportions!

See REO thread for more details!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (3/4/14)

I received my vape case from @Cape vaping supplies . What a mission it was to get because the Sandton branch of ze post office is "Temporarily closed". WTF. So I had to mail people etc. So now I have it and I'm very happy!
So CVS, it will not be coming back to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SVS1000 (3/4/14)

Woot...  Igo W3 and a resistance checker

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Where did you get the resistance checker?


----------



## SVS1000 (3/4/14)

@Reinhardt http://www.vapeking.co.za/atomizer-resistance-tester-ohm-meter.html


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Aaaa. I thought so. Tnx


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

just collected a bottle of VM berry blaze from Benji now.

please excuse the crap pics

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

SVS1000 said:


> @Reinhardt http://www.vapeking.co.za/atomizer-resistance-tester-ohm-meter.html



but the two look different?


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

Double Vape Mail today! Both from US

Reo:



Zamplebox #2:





Now if Eciggies arrives today, it will be a triple header Vape Mail day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

Love the look of that Reo. Nice choice!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

*PARCEL TRACKING RESULTS
Item Number: *RI276935295ZA *was last scanned on: *2014/04/03* at *09:51
*Location last scanned: *LINDEN
*Currently has status of: *At Office

TRACKING
LINE TYPEDATETIMEBRANCH
1 At Office 2014/04/0309:51 LINDEN
2 In transit 2014/04/0209:11 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
3 From Customs 2014/04/0206:04 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
4 Incomming International 2014/03/2711:16 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
5 To Customs 2009/01/0906:57 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

this REO business is starting to grow on me now


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

@Reinvanhardt it can't be true, Jan 2009 to Apr 2014 ? O! I now see the ????


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Riaz said:


> this REO business is starting to grow on me now



I'm just watching this with caution for now. If something is expensive then we will easily tell ourselves it is, and must be the best. Please note: I don't at all say the Reo is bad, but I'm cautious at this stage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

johan said:


> I'm just watching this with caution for now. If something is expensive then we will easily tell ourselves it is, and must be the best. Please note: I don't at all say the Reo is bad, but I'm cautious at this stage.



can some one please direct me to the website where reos are purchased from.

i need to have a look see

ive tried going to www.reosmods.com but the sight bombs out all the time


----------



## TylerD (3/4/14)

Riaz said:


> can some one please direct me to the website where reos are purchased from.
> 
> i need to have a look see
> 
> ive tried going to www.reosmods.com but the sight bombs out all the time


Yes, that is the one, but something is wrong with the site. Don't know when it will be back up.


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Yes, that is the one, but something is wrong with the site. Don't know when it will be back up.



maybe they were busy packing @Rob Fisher order, so now that he received it they should be up any time soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

devdev said:


> Double Vape Mail today! Both from US
> 
> Reo:
> View attachment 2971
> ...



What MG are those dev.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> What MG are those dev.



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/hidden-costs-when-subscribing-to-zamplebox.853/page-3


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

Yeah I agree, was deeply suspicious of Reo but seeing all the hardened vapists jumping ship for Reo made me finally decide to get my hands on one.

@Reinvanhardt what are ye expecting matey?

@Gizmo its 6mg this time around. Treading lightly now


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

That's my style. Bring em to the vape meet pleeez


----------



## RIEFY (3/4/14)

johan said:


> I'm just watching this with caution for now. If something is expensive then we will easily tell ourselves it is, and must be the best. Please note: I don't at all say the Reo is bad, but I'm cautious at this stage.


I paid half price and its still the best! lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/14)

Congrats on all the Vape Mail people
So exciting to see - but I always get nervous looking at this thread - makes me want to go out and buy the same...


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

Ok gotta go peeps, another appointment, the day ain't done yet. But this is for you friends!

*Sentinel M16 (All brass)
One drip tip and one mother of a drip tip.
Various Bottles*




*Gotta love that serial number eh?!



*

Will report back later.

Post office charged me R24.90. That's it! Kudos to Fasttech.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

And one white dwarf of a THANK YOU to @TylerD for making this wait bearable!

Correction: Not bearable but genuinely pleasant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (3/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> And one white dwarf of a THANK YOU to @TylerD for making this wait bearable!


No problem brother! Glad I could help you out! Awesome stuff you got from Fasttech!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (3/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Ok gotta go peeps, another appointment, the day ain't done yet. But this is for you friends!
> 
> *Sentinel M16 (All brass)*


I am waiting for one of those too. Looks good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Ok gotta go peeps, another appointment, the day ain't done yet. But this is for you friends!
> 
> *Sentinel M16 (All brass)
> One drip tip and one mother of a drip tip.
> ...


these hit super hard!! had one. Sold to @steve about a year ago. please use some brasso or something to keep it in good nick

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

Drum rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll....

I present package number 3 in today's Vape Mail hedonism:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Goodness me @devdev - you becoming quickly worse than Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

Payday came, my money is spent. Now I will live on cat food for another three weeks.

It's ok. I got stuff to vape until then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Alex (3/4/14)

Just got these from Vapeking today, new Kayfun Lite and some juice.

btw, the Amaretto stuff is freaking awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

@Alex Nice one! The KFL+ needs a good soak in Vodka to get all the machine oil out of it. Strip it down and leave to soak for a while to get all the pubes out of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Alex Nice one! The KFL+ needs a good soak in Vodka to get all the machine oil out of it. Strip it down and leave to soak for a while to get all the pubes out of it



It's soaking in amaretto juice for now , I couldn't wait to compare it to my regular Kayfun 3.1. I must say I love the bottom fill screw, and the overall design is quite an improvement.


----------



## Dr Evil (3/4/14)

1x Nitecore i2 charger (getting ready for my SVD)
2x mPT3
1x 510-Ego adaptor
1x Airflow control base

Shhhhhhhh, don't tell @BhavZ 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> 1x Nitecore i2 charger (getting ready for my SVD)
> 2x mPT3
> 1x 510-Ego adaptor
> 1x Airflow control base
> ...


B@st@rd

I am so coming over tonight.


----------



## Dr Evil (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> B@st@rd
> 
> I am so coming over tonight.



Bwahahahahahahahahaha, I'm not opening the door 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex Smit (3/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Ok gotta go peeps, another appointment, the day ain't done yet. But this is for you friends!
> 
> *Sentinel M16 (All brass)
> One drip tip and one mother of a drip tip.
> ...


You will love the M16. I got the 2 tone one. The build quality is a bit crappy, but ot is an awesome little mech. Very nice button & lock.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

johan said:


> Goodness me @devdev - you becoming quickly worse than Rob



Agreed! @devdev is worse than me... he is very naughty and I'm good!


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed! @devdev is worse than me... he is very naughty and I'm good!



I'm too vaped out from nicotine and my Reo to even argue that point Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve (3/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> these hit super hard!! had one. Sold to @steve about a year ago. please use some brasso or something to keep it in good nick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Its still a beast , still with the same igo-l with a massive airhole . its my cloud machine and i love it !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> Drum rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll....
> 
> I present package number 3 in today's Vape Mail hedonism:
> 
> View attachment 2987




@devdev - where did you get the mPT3 from?


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> Drum rolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll....
> 
> I present package number 3 in today's Vape Mail hedonism:
> 
> View attachment 2987




@devdev - where did you get the mPT3 from?


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

lekker vape mail guys!!!


----------



## Dr Evil (4/4/14)

Silver said:


> @devdev - where did you get the mPT3 from?



I got mine and BhavZ from eciggies, you can try them @Silver

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

lookie lookie aaaah haaaaaa

look what i just collected

now if you'll excuse me, i need to figure out how to use this beast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

oh yes, forgot to add what it is.

nemesis, with a 10 pack of magnets


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Nice @Riaz you will surely enjoy; before you replace the spring with magnets, test it then replace and tell us the difference.


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

ok just set it up now, using just the springs 

it doesnt fire where standing upright with the russian attached, even with the locking ring 'up'

it is VERY light though, so any little touch and it fires 

just had two drags off this thing now and my kop is spinning already. this nemi hit hards!!!

just one question for the guys, what difference will the magnets make to the switch?

i essentially dont want it the way it is- unlocked standing upright and it can fire very easily

will the magnets fix this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

From what I read on the web it won't fire unlocked with magnets as you described @Riaz - but I'm also interested in "how it feels" compared to the original spring?


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

ok just installed two magnets now, and its firing when unlocked standing up

help please


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Use 3 magnets @Riaz and try again


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Put 4 magnets in it and you can let it stand. It's also much more smoother!


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

What happens is that over time the spring wears down and will start firing when standing up.

Also I found that you can adjust the tension of the firing button with the magnets, more magnets means more tension.

I use a 5 magnet setup and that works well for me, stands up without firing.


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

2 on top and 2 at the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

my setup is 2 at the bottom (base of the switch) and 3 on top (battery side)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Rather follow TylerD's advice - I still have original spring and it doesn't fire when unlocked standing upright with KF filled.


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Sorry @BhavZ didn't see your post - I didn't mean your advice is wrong


----------



## Alex (4/4/14)

I apologize if this has already been answered, but does anyone know where I can get my hands on some magnets for my Nemesis?


----------



## RIEFY (4/4/14)

4 and 5 works. I preferred the tension with 5 and that is how I setup bhavs

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

johan said:


> Rather follow TylerD's advice - I still have original spring and it doesn't fire when unlocked standing upright with KF filled.


Mine is setup the same for now and have no problems


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Alex said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered, but does anyone know where I can get my hands on some magnets for my Nemesis?



I've ordered from FT - still waiting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> 4 and 5 works. I preferred the tension with 5 and that is how I setup bhavs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I also put it to you that if you put 5 you have another 5. If you put 4 you have another 4 and 2 spare. I broke 2 already. But see what you prefer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Mine is setup the same for now and have no problems


Did you get some magnets then?


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

ok did 4 magnets now, and its waaaaay to stiff now

gona try three


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Did you get some magnets then?


Nope not yet. Still has the spring setup


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Riaz said:


> ok did 4 magnets now, and its waaaaay to stiff now
> 
> gona try three



WHAT are you doing  ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Nope not yet. Still has the spring setup


Cool, will bring you them magnets tomorrow. 
I must just remember all these things. 
Your magnets
@johan drip tip
@devdev bamboo yarn
Did I leave someone out?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Cool, will bring you them magnets tomorrow.
> I must just remember all these things.
> Your magnets
> @johan drip tip
> ...


I am sure you said you would give me the device previously known as SpongeBob 

Cool thanks @TylerD ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

ok i did the three magnet configuration now and its much better

standing upright without firing

switch seems a little on the flimsy side- rattles a little if i shake it

but all in all, an excellent device

its hitting me HARD!!!

lemme try my igol with .086ohm coil and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

@Riaz tighten the silver button inside fire button (one that connects with battery), then turn lock ring halfway and tighten button to the nemi tube, then turn unlock fully unlocked - you should then have zero rattling


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

OMG

i need to lie down

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

a "Silver" on a silver nemi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

Riaz said:


> OMG
> 
> i need to lie down



Dude dont feel bad, When I tried my Igo-L on my neme with a 1ohm coil I went through 2 silvers in one night..

Its the good life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

johan said:


> @Riaz tighten the silver button inside fire button (one that connects with battery), then turn lock ring halfway and tighten button to the nemi tube, then turn unlock fully unlocked - you should then have zero rattling


did that, thanks @johan but when the nemi stands up, then i can still wiggle it left and right- i dont like that

i want it to stand solidly when i put it down


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Riaz said:


> did that, thanks @johan but when the nemi stands up, then i can still wiggle it left and right- i dont like that
> 
> i want it to stand solidly when i put it down


Crush some viagra and throw it in the tube.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Riaz said:


> did that, thanks @johan but when the nemi stands up, then i can still wiggle it left and right- i dont like that
> 
> i want it to stand solidly when i put it down



Get one of those silicone / rubber sucker stands from VapeKing if they still have stock - should sort the minor irritation


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

guys, im officially silvered right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (4/4/14)

Riaz said:


> lemme try my igol with .086ohm coil and see what happens



No wonder you passed out! .086 ohms chunks out a wapping 205 watts brother! JK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

Dude it is sturdy if you lock your device.

I am not a fan of leaving my device unlocked..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Dude it is sturdy if you lock your device.
> 
> I am not a fan of leaving my device unlocked..



correct 

when locked it is very sturdy

i cant take my eyes off it LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

Just received my Aerotank from Vape King - Thank you @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just received my Aerotank from Vape King - Thank you @Stroodlepuff
> View attachment 3029



Pleasure Wayne  Sorry it was so late


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

It seems these Aero Tanks are rising in popularity - will have a lookie tomorrow and hear your thoughts on it


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Oupa had to get the Hammer... delivered by Gandalf himself! Thanks Vaporize!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Pleasure Wayne  Sorry it was so late


No problem. Just made it for home time


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Wow that looks awesome @Oupa - I just love lustre


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Oupa had to get the Hammer... delivered by Gandalf himself! Thanks Vaporize!
> 
> View attachment 3030


Must have!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (4/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Oupa had to get the Hammer... delivered by Gandalf himself! Thanks Vaporize!
> 
> View attachment 3030


That is so cool, do you feel like Thor when you vaping it? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Cool, will bring you them magnets tomorrow.
> I must just remember all these things.
> Your magnets
> @johan drip tip
> ...



Nope, Yarn and some other wick/bamboo related thing you mentioned.

And spare magnets for my nemi if you have more! 

I am bringing you Pypie, and if anyone else wants pypie for making inception coils, let me know.

Also @TylerD I am bringing you button, and some other goodies, as we discussed via PM for PIF


----------



## vaporize.co.za (4/4/14)

Sweet oupa.. happy vaping.. my own one with the 70mm drip tip always draws lots of attention. . More so than any of my other mods.. now you can also get a workout while vaping.. this thing weights a ton and a half..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (4/4/14)

Joh, is that a mod or a murder weapon @Oupa?


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Oupa had to get the Hammer... delivered by Gandalf himself! Thanks Vaporize!
> 
> View attachment 3030


Damn that is one sexy *****!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

So yesterday some vape mail came in with @Dr Evil's vape mail but I only got it in my hands today so I am not posting late @Rob Fisher 

First off is an adapter I got so that I can run ego threaded atty's on my 510 only nemesis



Next up is the aerotank base fitted onto my Protank 1


And last but certainly not least my mPT3

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> Nope, Yarn and some other wick/bamboo related thing you mentioned.
> 
> And spare magnets for my nemi if you have more!
> 
> ...


Jip, bamboo/cotton mix yarn as well. Will remember.
The mini will look so cute with his own button cover.


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Nicy nice @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/4/14)

Another attempt finding good tobacco juice...i guess Boba's will be good at least. Will try this soonest.

Halo had good reviews too.

Plenty sample packs from Highbrow and Captivape, both from the US.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (4/4/14)

Wow... boba's is actually really that good. Just had 2 dripper sessions and i can already give a verdict. No matter the cost, this will be my treat, for weekends. Period. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Joh, is that a mod or a murder weapon @Oupa?


Dual purpose!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Respect my authoritaaaaaaaa! There is one word that describe the feeling when vaping it: "luuks" Sorry it just sounds more like royalty in Afrikaans. Sure to turn some heads with this one in the pub!


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Really been going FOMO this week... so I am keeping up with the Joneses!

Now this is a sexy slick beauty, and with the Russian ( thanks @Gazzacpt ) on it it really kicks the lama's ass!





Must admit though, nothing beats my old faithful friend, Reo for vapour and ease of use!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Going to give that 4 channel Kayfun another go tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (4/4/14)

Halo Freedom Juice is gr8. I quite enjoyed the smooth vape of another tobacco before, "555" from Mount Baker Vaper...but then local supply dried up  so, I was searching for a good tobacco that was smooth. So far all of them, besides "cigar de paris", tasted somewhat weird.
This will also become a treat, a bit better priced then Boba's bounty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Tom said:


> Halo Freedom Juice is gr8. I quite enjoyed the smooth vape of another tobacco before, "555" from Mount Baker Vaper...but then local supply dried up  so, I was searching for a good tobacco that was smooth. So far all of them, besides "cigar de paris", tasted somewhat weird.
> This will also become a treat, a bit better priced then Boba's bounty.


Where did you order the Bobas from? Am in Brussels for a week, wonder if I should risk ordering anything to be delivered at the hotel?


----------



## Tom (4/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Where did you order the Bobas from? Am in Brussels for a week, wonder if I should risk ordering anything to be delivered at the hotel?



its from a shop in Cologne....thats not far from Brussels. Shipment was on 3 occasions just 3 days max...
https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Alien-Vision-E-Juice/Alien-Vision-Bobas-Bounty-12ml
even if it costs so much, it needs to be tried. Just to check if the hype is justified. For my taste I would say yes.

Maybe its because I did a few tobacco nose-dives....horrible stuff is around


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Oupa had to get the Hammer... delivered by Gandalf himself! Thanks Vaporize!



Looks stunning! Does it come with the 18650 extension @Oupa?


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks stunning! Does it come with the 18650 extension @Oupa?



Yup! Nemi from @Cape vaping supplies ! I just like it in the 18350 stealthy mode!

EDIT: Oops, sorry, only saw now you are refering to the hammer... nope, it only takes 18350's @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Oupa said:


> EDIT: Oops, sorry, only saw now you are refering to the hammer... nope, it only takes 18350's @Rob Fisher



Thanks! Looks awesome!


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/4/14)

I went to visit Meneer @Oupa and came home with this. 






Batteries pictured are for display purpose only and do not come with the charger. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (4/4/14)

@Rob Fisher Some of the Hammer mod clones come with extension tubes. Starts looking a bit silly though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> @Rob Fisher Some of the Hammer mod clones come with extension tubes. Starts looking a bit silly though.



Yip that's why I asked... it looks so kewl but the 18350 won't last me very long... but I'm trying to kick the habit (of buying everything I see that's kewl) so I just wanted to make sure I couldn't stick an 18650 in it.


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> @Rob Fisher Some of the Hammer mod clones come with extension tubes. Starts looking a bit silly though.



Asthma inhaler?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So yesterday some vape mail came in with @Dr Evil's vape mail but I only got it in my hands today so I am not posting late @Rob Fisher
> 
> First off is an adapter I got so that I can run ego threaded atty's on my 510 only nemesis
> View attachment 3037
> ...




Lovely @BhavZ 
Do tell us how the mPT3 vapes when you get acquainted!


----------



## thekeeperza (5/4/14)

Release the Kraken.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (5/4/14)

that looks beautiful

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/4/14)

Gorgeous, I especially like the brass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (5/4/14)

johan said:


> Gorgeous, I especially like the brass


Paired with a brass mech it should look awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

Looks awesome man


----------



## Dr Evil (5/4/14)

Not exactly vape mail because I went to go buy it this morning, say hello to my not so little friend 











Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (5/4/14)

Nice @Dr Evil - enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (5/4/14)

johan said:


> Nice @Dr Evil - enjoy



Thanks Johan, I went this morning and I had to decide between the SVD or the 134 mini, the mini looks so so cool but not worth the price in my opinion, it is however much much smaller than the original 134 and slightly smaller than the SVD, I decided to go with function over form in the end. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## johan (5/4/14)

I think you made a great choice there @Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Thanks Johan, I went this morning and I had to decide between the SVD or the 134 mini, the mini looks so so cool but not worth the price in my opinion, it is however much much smaller than the original 134 and slightly smaller than the SVD, I decided to go with function over form in the end.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Took a bit of restraint there for him not to buy the 134 mini at first but when he heard the price it was done deal, SVD all the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

Great stuff @Dr Evil - enjoy it! Looks very cool 
I like the SVD for its solidness and no-nonsense feel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (5/4/14)

One thing me and @BhavZ did learn however this morning, if you gonna buy a Coolfire 2, do not, I repeat, DO NOT go into an airport with it, you will feel violated after they search you, that thing looks so realistic. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

Im sure theres some missing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (7/4/14)

nice one @Dr Evil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Ding Dong











Time get the coiling on the go.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Ding Dong... not exciting at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (8/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher any particular reason you havent purchased a mech mod yet?



No reason anymore... I have three now.


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Alex said:


>


Essential coiling gear.


----------



## Alex (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Essential coiling gear.



I thought it would save the threads on the MVP from premature wear. ??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (8/4/14)

Alex said:


>



Nice unit. What is that connector on the RHS of the ohm meter for?


----------



## Rex_Bael (8/4/14)

It's an adapter for EGO threaded devices


----------



## Oupa (8/4/14)

Surprised Chrystel with a brand spanking new MVP with red carbon fibre wrap and EVOD2. Does it count as vape mail if it's taken from stock?  Very just reward for the hard work she's been putting in over the past few weeks... over and above looking after our little 2 month old baby boy!


??

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (8/4/14)

She certainly deserves it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gizmo (8/4/14)

I gotta say those evod 2 are really great little tanks. Take the same dual coils as the protank mini 3 and the aerotank and the protank 3. So basically a cheaper mini protank 3 I don't think most people realise that

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Surprised Chrystel with a brand spanking new MVP with red carbon fibre wrap and EVOD2. Does it count as vape mail if it's taken from stock?



Sure it counts! Nice one Benji! I'm going to assume she is a happy girl?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (8/4/14)

Exactly @Gizmo ! I couldn't believe the vape you get from it. Kudos to Kanger for this one!

She is very chuffed with her new gear @Rob Fisher ! #vapinglikeaboss

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt (8/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Ding Dong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sir, is a Skybluevaping package from heaven.

Seriously can't wait for you guys to go back on air at full steam @Derick & @Melinda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/4/14)

Lovely looking - that Evod 2 on the Red MVP @Oupa !


----------



## Oupa (8/4/14)

Red is her thing, so I had to wrap it in red! Black will not suffice!


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Red is her thing, so I had to wrap it in red! Black will not suffice!



Whoa! Hang on a second, it never once crossed my mind. What do you and the wifey vape in terms of juice @Oupa ?

Also, where is that wrap from? I need me some


----------



## Derick (8/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> That sir, is a Skybluevaping package from heaven.
> 
> Seriously can't wait for you guys to go back on air at full steam @Derick & @Melinda



 Good to hear - soon, soon


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Surprised Chrystel with a brand spanking new MVP with red carbon fibre wrap and EVOD2. Does it count as vape mail if it's taken from stock?  Very just reward for the hard work she's been putting in over the past few weeks... over and above looking after our little 2 month old baby boy!
> 
> View attachment 3566
> ??


Of course it counts. Well done, Sir.


----------



## Oupa (8/4/14)

My ADVs are VM4, Choc Mint, Berry Blaze/Litchi/Menthol mix, Peach Rooibos, Guevara and Monroe. And more recently some NETs but more about that soon in the VM thread 

And unfortunately the wifeys ADV for the past 2 years........ Liqua Energy Drink  I am slowly weaning her off it with Vanilla Pear and Passion Peach.

And of course all the other concoctions I try when experimenting with new flavours for our ranges.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (10/4/14)

Here we go.....











Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

But no mod crack  Or are you waiting for the hammer?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> But no mod crack  Or are you waiting for the hammer?



Just can't make my mind up Giz. Also the ex did a double on me this month and I had to spend some extra bucks I wasn't accounting for. I'd rather wait for month end and get a magneto than getting a nemmie or ching chong now and then wishing I'd waited.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Ah okay cool stuff bud, hope you come right man. Nice to see you enjoying the truly addictive hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

My official vape gear....the rest has already been donated to or bought for family and friends so no pics of that. All physically procured. The actual online stuff is still to arrive from slowtech.




Thanks CVS for the extra pt2 mini and the batts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

RezaD said:


> My official vape gear....the rest has already been donated to or bought for family and friends so no pics of that.



Looking good @RezaD!

Juts for future reference you need to try and reduce your pictures before uploading. Your picture was just over 1,2mb's which is pretty big for forums especially for people on limited bandwidth. I have reduced the picture size down for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Love the address written on the packet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Love the address written on the packet!
> 
> View attachment 3627


Well, open it, let's see


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Love the address written on the packet!
> 
> View attachment 3627


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


>



So I guess that was your writing Stroodly Doodly! Loved it!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Shall I open the parcel now or wait till the family bugger off shopping and leave me in peace?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> So I guess that was your writing Stroodly Doodly! Loved it!



Twas indeed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Sigelei 20W, G-Tank, IGO-W3 Dripper and a surprise bottle of Amaretto VM Juice! Thanks Stroodley and Gizarama!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher !
Rip seems to like them!


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So yesterday some vape mail came in with @Dr Evil's vape mail but I only got it in my hands today so I am not posting late @Rob Fisher
> 
> First off is an adapter I got so that I can run ego threaded atty's on my 510 only nemesis
> View attachment 3037
> ...



been looking at the airflow control attachment to boost the old protank 1's peformance. do us a review sometime please


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking good @RezaD!
> 
> Juts for future reference you need to try and reduce your pictures before uploading. Your picture was just over 1,2mb's which is pretty big for forums especially for people on limited bandwidth. I have reduced the picture size down for you.



Apologies.....should have double checked the size first. Thanks for resizing. Won't happen again.


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So yesterday some vape mail came in with @Dr Evil's vape mail but I only got it in my hands today so I am not posting late @Rob Fisher
> 
> First off is an adapter I got so that I can run ego threaded atty's on my 510 only nemesis
> View attachment 3037
> ...



been looking at the airflow control attachment to boost the old protank 1's peformance. do us a review sometime please


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Apologies.....should have double checked the size first. Thanks for resizing. Won't happen again.



Absolute pleasure!


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Hopefully soon i'll be able to post my first Vape Mail on here from @Oupa's very friendly lady Chrystel  She sorted me out quickstix! Very happy customer. Promise as soon as it arrives i will pop a photie on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

More Vape mail......additions to my DIY arsenal....




Thanks Oupa and Chrystel....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sigelei 20W, G-Tank, IGO-W3 Dripper and a surprise bottle of Amaretto VM Juice! Thanks Stroodley and Gizarama!
> 
> View attachment 3629



Its not Amaretto

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sigelei 20W, G-Tank, IGO-W3 Dripper and a surprise bottle of Amaretto VM Juice! Thanks Stroodley and Gizarama!
> 
> View attachment 3629



Not Amaretto  and not VM Juice either

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (10/4/14)

Lol! I can't take credit for that bottle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Ok I'm out and about. Will test it in a nautilus when I get home. Whoooo 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

My first ever Vape Mail. Courtesy of PIF



I know I keep saying this, but DAMN they smell good, even caps on!! Been getting more and more lus for custard all day

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Oh my word! Two more Vape Mail packages! Well I hope they are Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> My first ever Vape Mail. Courtesy of PIF
> View attachment 3643
> 
> 
> I know I keep saying this, but DAMN they smell good, even caps on!! Been getting more and more lus for custard all day



Fabulous!
What flavours?


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

Silver said:


> Fabulous!
> What flavours?


VM4, Vanilla Custard, Menthol Ice, Strawberry and Peach2Rooibos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

fingers crossed for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Package one is a bottle of Mint Candy compliments of Vape Mod... I think I won a competition on their FaceBook page or web site... will try it out maybe tongiht! I love winning stuff!




Second parcel from Hong Kong was a Power Bank thingy I ordered from somewhere I can't remember where (maybe FastTech?) but it's pretty cheap and nasty. I assume I have to put 18650's in it because it's very light... more on that later when I play with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Have you figured out the surprise flavour yet @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> VM4, Vanilla Custard, Menthol Ice, Strawberry and Peach2Rooibos



Oooooooooooo! Menthol Ice and Strawberry! My two ADV's!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Have you figured out the surprise flavour yet @Rob Fisher



I haven't yet Stroods! I have it in the new G-Tank and it's very yummy but my ability to dissect flavours isn't the greatest... you are going to have to help me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

It's cheesecake fisher. Looking forward to your feedback. On the G - tank too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> It's cheesecake fisher. Looking forward to your feedback. On the G - tank too



Ahhhhh that's what it is!!! Thanks a million! Will put it into a Nautilus later for a real test! 

Will do on the G-Tank...


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

I finally pulled out a screwdriver and opened this cheap looking thing and it appears it uses 4 x 18650's and is now a charger for USB type items... Not sure if it's worth trying out and maybe it should just be marked down to useless chinese crap!


----------



## Fly (11/4/14)

My MVP arrived yesterday. All smiles

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gizmo (11/4/14)

That looks pretty cool rob. That makes for quite a big power bank

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

Fly said:


> My MVP arrived yesterday. All smiles
> View attachment 3727


Looks great man.

P.S. love the saying in the background


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Suddenly


Rob Fisher said:


> I finally pulled out a screwdriver and opened this cheap looking thing and it appears it uses 4 x 18650's and is now a charger for USB type items... Not sure if it's worth trying out and maybe it should just be marked down to useless chinese crap!
> View attachment 3725



It might look like crap, after all _cheap-n-nassty-made-in-a-hell-of-n-hurry-in-china_, but you will appreciate in an emergency situation to charge vape gear and/or mobile phone.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

johan said:


> Suddenly
> 
> It might look like crap, after all _cheap-n-nassty-made-in-a-hell-of-n-hurry-in-china_, but you will appreciate in an emergency situation to charge vape gear and/or mobile phone.



Hehehe... I hear you!


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

And if it doesnt work you can smash it open and use those four 18650s directly in an electric mod (probably not safe)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

status on my Vape Male ordered from @Oupa  
The parcel was received by the Courier and has been scanned in to his/her vehicle ready for delivery on today's scheduled run.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> status on my Vape Male ordered from @Oupa
> The parcel was received by the Courier and has been scanned in to his/her vehicle ready for delivery on today's scheduled run.


Awesome! Sure you can't wait for that juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

You will love it @Metal Liz - @Oupa makes awesome juice (note: seriously no pun intended!)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

@johan no pun might be intended, but that's funny though hahaha!!!

I am really looking forward to trying out the new juices, you all got me super excited to try it with all your rave reviews on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @johan no pun might be intended, but that's funny though hahaha!!!
> 
> I am really looking forward to trying out the new juices, you all got me super excited to try it with all your rave reviews on it


If I may offer some advice, please please please try to pace yourself with the juices.

When I got my first shipment of VM juices I chain vaped and did a silver before I even new what happened.

The juices are seriously hard to put down, they are tasty, full on flavour and taste like the real thing.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

thanks @BhavZ i promise to try and pace myself


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

oh and what do you mean by "did a silver" ?


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

I will have to leave that to @Silver to explain as the term was coined after something relating to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> If I may offer some advice, please please please try to pace yourself with the juices.
> 
> When I got my first shipment of VM juices I chain vaped and did a silver before I even new what happened.
> 
> The juices are seriously hard to put down, they are tasty, full on flavour and taste like the real thing.



i can attest to this

a 30ml liqua used to last me the better part of a month

ive now almost finished 2 X 30ml VMs in the space of 15 days!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soonkia (11/4/14)

My Vapemail arrived  Thanks for the great service Cape Vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

nice one @soonkia 

enjoy them new goodies


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Enjoy @soonkia and keep us informed about your experience on these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/4/14)

soonkia said:


> View attachment 3787
> 
> 
> My Vapemail arrived  Thanks for the great service Cape Vaping


nice please share your views on those zodiac joooses

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

Nice package you have there @soonkia, enjoy it and happy vaping!


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

It arrived!!!! And WOW even before taking it out the packaging I could smell them  mmmm yum!!!






Which one to try first...? Mmmm 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Remember to shake first - go for the lighter colour first


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

okay awesome, thank for the advice @johan


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Hope we get a review @Metal Liz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

what flavors have you chosen @Metal Liz


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

I would say always give your juices a good shake before filling your tank, especially complex juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

Riaz said:


> what flavors have you chosen @Metal Liz


I got the the berry blaze and the menthol ice - they smell absolutely delicious!!!! I have to finish first what's in my tanks at the moment before i can try them, so reviews will be coming in a little bit later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I got the the berry blaze and the menthol ice - they smell absolutely delicious!!!! I have to finish first what's in my tanks at the moment before i can try them, so reviews will be coming in a little bit later


both awesome flavors

ive also recently purchased the same, and it was lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I got the the berry blaze and the menthol ice - they smell absolutely delicious!!!! I have to finish first what's in my tanks at the moment before i can try them, so reviews will be coming in a little bit later


The berry blaze is awesome. Its my ADV. 

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/4/14)

Yip those 2 juices are awesome!

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/4/14)

Bam! Second lot of stock piling decent juices. After testing the captivape last week i did order 30ml of the real good ones. 
The keyring juice bottle came as a freebie... will come in very handy 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

Tom said:


> Bam! Second lot of stock piling decent juices. After testing the captivape last week i did order 30ml of the real good ones.
> The keyring juice bottle came as a freebie... will come in very handy
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Enjoy, my attempts came to nought.


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

@Tom, that's some lukka lukka vape mail!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/4/14)

Tom said:


> Bam! Second lot of stock piling decent juices. After testing the captivape last week i did order 30ml of the real good ones.
> The keyring juice bottle came as a freebie... will come in very handy
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk




All that and one of those lekker purple batteries. Nice one @Tom enjoy sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (12/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Enjoy, my attempts came to nought.


did they not come back to u?


----------



## Tom (12/4/14)

@Matthee how can we make a plan? i would like to assist, but need to do that fast.


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

Tom said:


> @Matthee how can we make a plan? i would like to assist, but need to do that fast.


Only online. And was not sure about on time delivery had I ordered Monday last. No problem, Tom. We do the rhubarb when you order again.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Lots of concentrates to play with! And some 100% VG to test! And an Kangertech evod 2.0 to test drive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (14/4/14)

Lovely Rob! Thats going to keep you busy
Am keen to hear what you think of the Evod 2

Well done on the new avatar pic!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely Rob! Thats going to keep you busy
> Am keen to hear what you think of the Evod 2
> 
> Well done on the new avatar pic!



Thanks Hi Ho! 

I've been hearing good things on the Evod 2 and @Oupa sent me one in my juice order... I'm expecting to be impressed by it... as soon as I'm clean and set up for the day I'll site down and give it a go!


----------



## Silver (14/4/14)

I think it takes the same coil as the mpT3. May be wrong though. 
Anyway, am keen to hear what you think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Ok @Rob Fisher ... Please explain the Hi Ho. Not sure if I missed it somewhere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

Wow Rob that's some awesome Vape Mail you've got there!!!  Have fun experimenting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Silver said:


> I think it takes the same coil as the mpT3. May be wrong though.
> Anyway, am keen to hear what you think



I think you are right Hi Ho...the plastic sleeve is the same size and they do look identical.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Ok @Rob Fisher ... Please explain the Hi Ho. Not sure if I missed it somewhere



 You need to be pretty old to remember a TV series called Roy Rogers... his horses name was Silver and everytime he would jump onto his horse and shout "Hi Ho Silver away"!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You need to be pretty old to remember a TV series called Roy Rogers... his horses name was Silver and everytime he would jump onto his horse and shout "Hi Ho Silver away"!



Aaah ok, thanks. Have never seen the series but know that phrase.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (14/4/14)

Just received a couple of Efest 18650 batteries from @VapeCulture

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just received a couple of Efest 18650 batteries from @VapeCulture
> View attachment 3900



what did the batts cost?


----------



## thekeeperza (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> what did the batts cost?


R160 a pop


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> R160 a pop



You hope they don't pop. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (14/4/14)

Ok so I got my evod vv battery purchased from @Cape vaping supplies


its huge compared to my 650mah , vapes like a champ

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

it's like my battery set up  i got my new blue one on Saturday and i agree with you completely!!! vapes like an absolute champ! Enjoy!!


----------



## Ross44 (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i can attest to this
> 
> a 30ml liqua used to last me the better part of a month
> 
> ive now almost finished 2 X 30ml VMs in the space of 15 days!!!


I have the exact same problem, its just too tasty for its own good!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (14/4/14)

thanks @Metal Liz , you aswell .

I found the 650mah pretty decent for stealth vaping and when you out and about but it needed some oomph.
This is perfect hits the right spot everytime plumes of clouds with my stock 1.8ohm coils at around 4/4.2 v


----------



## Ross44 (14/4/14)

Living the sweet life with my new mod, brand new Kayfun 3.1 clone with a new Stingray Brass mech. i got a couple other bits and pieces that i will take pics of soon, including a Helio RDA which i am having some trouble with...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

looking good @Ross44

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

wow @Ross44, that's a pretty schweet looking mod you've got there


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

Congrats on the new mod @Ross44, that combo looks awesome !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross44 (14/4/14)

Thanks everyone  
For anyone interested, this is what i upgraded from. Poor thing has suffered some neglect this past weekend.
Im looking for some Helio building advice, i think i need more airholes but i dont wanna start drilling if i dont have to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

wow that's pretty cool too!


----------



## devdev (14/4/14)

Ross44 said:


> Living the sweet life with my new mod, brand new Kayfun 3.1 clone with a new Stingray Brass mech. i got a couple other bits and pieces that i will take pics of soon, including a Helio RDA which i am having some trouble with...


Were these toys from Fasttech Ross?


----------



## Ross44 (14/4/14)

devdev said:


> Were these toys from Fasttech Ross?


they were indeed  ...took about six and a half weeks to get here but sooo worth the wait.


----------



## devdev (14/4/14)

Shooooo that is a damn long time. Stories like this makes me hesitant to order serious kit from Fasttech

I've had a basket of goodies on there for about 2 months now, and I haven't pulled the trigger yet because the local vendors keep on getting stock of the bits and pieces I need

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

devdev said:


> Shooooo that is a damn long time. Stories like this makes me hesitant to order serious kit from Fasttech
> 
> I've had a basket of goodies on there for about 2 months now, and I haven't pulled the trigger yet because the local vendors keep on getting stock of the bits and pieces I need


I would say @devdev , get the thing they have in stock or next day shipping. If it is 7 days, it will probably be much longer because they Restock forever! And it all depends on their supplier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (14/4/14)

Vape mail........




Compliments of Takealot..............

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ross44 (14/4/14)

devdev said:


> Shooooo that is a damn long time. Stories like this makes me hesitant to order serious kit from Fasttech
> 
> I've had a basket of goodies on there for about 2 months now, and I haven't pulled the trigger yet because the local vendors keep on getting stock of the bits and pieces I need



ye it was painful waiting that long, was a really good deal though, the stingray with kayfun combo was only $55. To be honest, my biggest concern was the local post office helping themselves to my order, i have heard some terrible stories of peoples parcels being opened and goods removed. when i got there though, all was in order and the service i got was very friendly. I have been advised by many to not order nic-juice or batteries from overseas koz it can give some serious customs issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (14/4/14)

Congrats, @Ross44, I'm still waiting for my Stingray and some other toys ordered 26/03/2014. So eager for it to land, the waiting is driving me nuts. Enjoying the SR? I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

I just love it when you order something you not too sure about and when it arrives it's just perfect!

18650 and 18350 cases from http://www.vapeculture.co.za/




Winner winner chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rex Smit (15/4/14)

Oh that's really cool. ..

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Vape Mail...... compliments of VapeCulture....


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Vape Mail...... compliments of VapeCulture....


?


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> ?




Was waiting for someone to notice.....couple of minutes.....you sleep on this forum?

????


??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Was waiting for someone to notice.....couple of minutes.....you sleep on this forum?
> 
> ????
> 
> ...


HAHA

i was like, now wheres the mail? 

nice buy @RezaD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

Booya! now I can dump my cheap chinese charger!
Ordered from Takealot, next day free delivery by Mr Delivery! Awesome service, asked them to deliver between 14h00 and 15hoo and they were here 14h15 and paid COD to Mr Delivery!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

lekker man @Hein510 

nice upgrade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Booyaa.. That is one lekker vape mail. 

The charger is brilliant!


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

congrats on your awesome vape mail @Hein510


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Thanks to @BhavZ and nice meeting @Tristan ......can't wait for it to steep so I can go in knee deep....


??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks to @BhavZ and nice meeting @Tristan ......can't wait for it to steep so I can go in knee deep....
> 
> View attachment 3992
> ??


Dude the wait is worth every single minute.. Enjoy it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks to @BhavZ and nice meeting @Tristan ......can't wait for it to steep so I can go in knee deep....
> 
> View attachment 3992
> ??


DUDE!!!!!AWE!!!! That PB and banana rocks! Give it atleast a week and a half!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks to @BhavZ and nice meeting @Tristan ......can't wait for it to steep so I can go in knee deep....
> 
> View attachment 3992
> ??


how and what exactly do you mean when you let juice 'steep'?


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> how and what exactly do you mean when you let juice 'steep'?



Well I remove the top and the nipple and let it stand in a dark cupboard.....others use shortcuts like soaking in warm water amongst other things but I do it the natural way......although a week is really tough.......the VM4 only got 48hrs.....and 7 days after that it was all gone....and Hein510 wants me to wait 10 days!!! Why don't you just remove my spleen instead?????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> how and what exactly do you mean when you let juice 'steep'?


You don't vape it, just stare at it like a kid in a candy store with no money lol

It's just letting the flavors in the juice combine over time, fresh juice will taste good now, but after a week or so it will be the bomb diggity !!!

This is the short version of what steeping is, @BhavZ will be here shortly to give you a full thesis on the subject 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

LOL - @RezaD try to read your post without prior knowledge of vaping or imagine somebody totally ignorant of vaping reading that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

johan said:


> LOL - @RezaD try to read your post without prior knowledge of vaping or imagine somebody totally ignorant of vaping reading that?


 Well if you put it that way.......................fecking hilarious if you look at it with a dirty mind!!!????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

There are a few methods to mature a juice, steeping, breathing and streathing.

Steeping is the process of allowing the various components of the juice to naturally bond and allow for the flavour to mature. The most common way is to leave the bottle closed and give it a good shake twice a day and storing it in a dark cool place (preferably away from other items that may give off an aroma like your spice cabinet). Some people remove the nipple of the bottle as well when steeping, this is not necessary.

Breathing is when you open the bottle and remove the nipple and give it a few squeezes to allow for the "stale" air to escape and allow for the fresh air to come in to the bottle. 

Streathing is the process of doing both steeping and breathing to a single juice.

Steeping, breathing and streathing time depends on the juice you are allowing to mature. In my opinion steeping is the most effective way to allow for a juice to mature however it is the longest method. At the very least allow a juice to steep for 48hrs. What I tend to do is allow the juice to steep for 48hrs, then give it a taste, then let it steep for a further 5 days and give it a taste again (I usually decant some juice into another bottle and allow that to steep for the 5days). This allows me to determine how great of an effect the steeping had on that particular juice. If I do not taste a difference then I know that 48hrs is enough steeping time. If there is a remarkable difference in the juice then I know to stock up on that juice so as to ensure I get the best out of my juice without feeling like I am missing out.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

thanks @BhavZ 

much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (15/4/14)

Ross44 said:


> Living the sweet life with my new mod, brand new Kayfun 3.1 clone with a new Stingray Brass mech. i got a couple other bits and pieces that i will take pics of soon, including a Helio RDA which i am having some trouble with...


May I ask where you got your Stingray from, Very High on my need (want) list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Wayne said:


> May I ask where you got your Stingray from, Very High on my need (want) list.



IIRC.....slowtech....I mean Fasttech.......you know you want to. Order now and forget about it ....some weeks later the postman rings twice


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

@Wayne here's the link to all the Stingrays available at FT: http://www.fasttech.com/search?stingray mod


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Some Vape Mail of sorts... were out with my niece in valley of a thousand hills and while the tourists were watching the Zulu dancing we browsed the little shops near the Pot and Kettle... there is a little shop that sells wooden puzzles and things made of wood... I love wood! Found these two TV Remote thingies and thought they could hold juice and mods till my proper Vape Stand arrives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Funny how different one starts to observe stuff in shops after a while on the vaping journey - suddenly everything is either a potential e-juice or vape accessory

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

johan said:


> Funny how different one starts to observe stuff in shops after a while on the vaping journey - suddenly everything is either a potential e-juice or vape accessory



Absolutely! A few things in their shop looks like they could be vape type thingies... The owner (who wasn't there at the time) needs to be converted because there was a stinking ashtray in the shop... chatted to his daughter and she will pass on the vaping message to him tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silverbear (15/4/14)

Thanks for the link @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

Epic juice shipment from @Oupa arrived this morning

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

Which one is d) Dismiss  @devdev ?


----------



## RIEFY (16/4/14)

holy moly thats alot of joooose. enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

johan said:


> Which one is d) Dismiss  @devdev ?



Hahahaha, D) dismiss is to dismiss any attempts of people to interrupt my juice supply 

@Cape vaping supplies it is a ton of liquid! I am in the process of sourcing 0mg liquid for evening vaping, so had to order a lot more than my usual shipment of goodies. Also am going to the coast for a week at the end of the month, so need to make sure I have enough liq to keep me going for 7 days of hard work and light drinking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (16/4/14)

thats alot of juice for seven days lol. you going to drink it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

One never knows what the animals I am going with are capable of @Cape vaping supplies 

This whole shipment should last me at least another 4 weeks. Lol


----------



## crack2483 (16/4/14)

devdev said:


> One never knows what the animals I am going with are capable of @Cape vaping supplies
> 
> This whole shipment should last me at least another 4 weeks. Lol



And I thought you were stocking up for the winter......lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (16/4/14)

devdev said:


> One never knows what the animals I am going with are capable of @Cape vaping supplies
> 
> This whole shipment should last me at least another 4 weeks. Lol



And I thought you were stocking up for the winter......lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

My trident finally arrived. My 1st full size RDA.

Looks really good on the SVD aswell.











Mech mod is on its way

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

a Marriage made in vapeland for sure! enjoy @ShaneW

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (16/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> My trident finally arrived. My 1st full size RDA.
> 
> Looks really good on the SVD aswell.
> 
> Mech mod is on its way


Just in time for the taste box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just in time for the taste box



Hell yeah


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

johan said:


> a Marriage made in vapeland for sure! enjoy @ShaneW



Got a moerse silver at the moment... Not feeling so good.lol

So yes, it's working beautifully

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (16/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Got a moerse silver at the moment... Not feeling so good.lol
> 
> So yes, it's working beautifully


Did the same thing when I got my first dripper - went slightly OTT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

congrats @ShaneW, looks beautiful! take it easy though hahaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

Congrats dude, happy vaping..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

Off topic! but why isn't there a "silver" medal/ribbon yet?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

LOL - @ShaneW - enjoy it and go easy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/14)

Replenishment stock after been raided by stinkies who have now converted! Oh and a nice bottle of Pink Spot compliments of @SunRam ! Thanks Sunram!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

I'm going to start bouncing very soon. IT'S HERE!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rex_Bael (17/4/14)

Congrats @Die Kriek  And so, it starts...


----------



## TylerD (17/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I'm going to start bouncing very soon. IT'S HERE!!
> View attachment 4113


So glad you got your stuff!!! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Congrats @Die Kriek  And so, it starts...


Finally!


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

TylerD said:


> So glad you got your stuff!!! Enjoy the weekend!


Thanks Tyler! Can't wait to get home so I can do the 'pube scrub' and get some Vanilla Custard in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

Congrats and Enjoy @Die Kriek ... you gonna have a Lekka weekend.

Been meaning to ask you... what is a kriek and why are you trying to kill it?


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

Glad for you @Die Kriek - most probably Tuesday you'll tell us about a "Silver" experience or two


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

Awesome, @Die Kriek. Enjoy and do tell us about your vaping experience.


----------



## Spiri (17/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Congrats and Enjoy @Die Kriek ... you gonna have a Lekka weekend.
> 
> Been meaning to ask you... what is a kriek and why are you trying to kill it?



Ah, you're funny @ShaneW .

@Die Kriek , has my snail mail arrived? Enjoy the new vape stuffs man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I'm going to start bouncing very soon. IT'S HERE!!
> View attachment 4113


Congrats mate.. Vape On and Vape Strong


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

Spiri said:


> Ah, you're funny @ShaneW .
> 
> @Die Kriek , has my snail mail arrived? Enjoy the new vape stuffs man.


It has indeed, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Hi @Die Kriek 

Just a word of caution on the mPT2 - when you take it apart the first few times, you may see a rubber seal on top of the glass tank, stuck to the rim of the glass tank. Don't lose those. There is one at the top and one at the bottom. Sometimes when the tank is still new, these stick to the glass and not inside the metal pieces on either side. So they can be easy to lose. Just be careful you don't lose them. They have to be there otherwise the glass will crack when you tighten it up. I lost one of my seals and paid the price...


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Thanks Tyler! Can't wait to get home so I can do the 'pube scrub' and get some Vanilla Custard in



 Thanks to @johan I now look at posts in a different context.....and in that context it is just wrong in epic proportions.......I am surprised @johan has not been picked up on it.....

In any case enjoy the awesome gear.....you gonna be in k@k with HRH????...cause you going spend more time this weekend with your new toys...par for the course......people are gonna think you'r crazy complaining about a headache with this grin on your chops that nobody can wipe off.....I call it a pleasant headache...LOL

Get all that custard in!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks to @johan I now look at posts in a different context.....and in that context it is just wrong in epic proportions.......I am surprised @johan has not been picked up on it.....
> 
> In any case enjoy the awesome gear.....you gonna be in k@k with HRH????...cause you going spend more time this weekend with your new toys...par for the course......people are gonna think you'r crazy complaining about a headache with this grin on your chops that nobody can wipe off.....I call it a pleasant headache...LOL
> 
> Get all that custard in!!!!!!!!!!!!



No HRH to answer to at the moment, so I'm safe in that regard


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks to @johan I now look at posts in a different context.....and in that context it is just wrong in epic proportions.......I am surprised @johan has not been picked up on it.....
> 
> In any case enjoy the awesome gear.....you gonna be in k@k with HRH????...cause you going spend more time this weekend with your new toys...par for the course......people are gonna think you'r crazy complaining about a headache with this grin on your chops that nobody can wipe off.....I call it a pleasant headache...LOL
> 
> Get all that custard in!!!!!!!!!!!!



@RezaD I tread very carefully lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

Awesome vape mail today.

The taste box and my kayfun 3.1 arrived.

Best part is my vapers tongue has cleared just in time 

Now to recoil and wick my trident and prepare for the silver 







Thanks again @thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Awesome vape mail today.
> 
> The taste box and my kayfun 3.1 arrived.
> 
> ...


That Taste Box is well packaged with every bottle in its own baggie. Enjoy. Glad you have conquered the evil tongue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (17/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Replenishment stock after been raided by stinkies who have now converted! Oh and a nice bottle of Pink Spot compliments of @SunRam ! Thanks Sunram!
> View attachment 4111


Enjoy! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

@SunRam for a ribbon if you wish it boss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> @SunRam for a ribbon if you wish it boss.


Thank you for watching out, much appreciated. Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (17/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> @SunRam for a ribbon if you wish it boss.


Thanks guys! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (18/4/14)

Hi Guys, I'm just sharing some new kit I got recently. 

Here's the VTR




Trident RDA (with a drilled washer mod to get it flush on the nemesis)





But sadly I suspect I am coming down with a case of the dreaded vapers tongue. I can't taste anything atm.????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (18/4/14)

Wow that's a beaut!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Looks gorgeous man! Very Well done on the modification

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (19/4/14)

So what do we have here ... Just arrived this morning, but left it at home as i am working today ...













E-Lvt

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dr Evil (19/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> So what do we have here ... Just arrived this morning, but left it at home as i am working today ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You so need to do a review on that device, I've never seen that before

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/4/14)

Beautiful combo - would love to read your review on it later @Zodiac

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (19/4/14)

Thanks guys, A full review is definitely on the cards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (19/4/14)

Nice, let us know how it vapes. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Nice, let us know how it vapes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


To all members, above post was on a new page so I had no idea what the "it" was and had to go back a page and read up until I got to the original post to get some context. Unless it obviously not required, do try to always reply to a post or use the +Quote function.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> So what do we have here ... Just arrived this morning, but left it at home as i am working today ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy. Looks sweet.. Looking forward to your review on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

Sweet Vape Mail... can't wait for the review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/4/14)

You can also surf with it. 

Awesome looking device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (20/4/14)

@Zodiac where did you source the E-Lvt from? Also interested in getting one, but only saw at Fasttech. 
Also looking forward to you comments on using the device. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (20/4/14)

I got it through a friend that's in China @Jimbo. I haven't used it yet, realised i dont have any 18650's, lol. Thats already a major plus over the mvp, you can switch batteries any time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/4/14)

Personal courier aka my sister arrived bearing gifts - kanthal ribbon, NR wire, ekowool and some ss rope

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

Awesome iron & steel!


----------



## TylerD (22/4/14)

Let the mixing and twisting begin!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

I'm all eyes

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (22/4/14)

johan said:


> I'm all eyes
> 
> View attachment 4265


Don't worry @johan , I'm not also going to bring out a new all singing dancing awesome line of gourmet juices. This will just be for personal mixing and vaping. Maybe some PIF juices if it taste good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Don't worry @johan , I'm not also going to bring out a new all singing dancing awesome line of gourmet juices. This will just be for personal mixing and vaping. Maybe some PIF juices if it taste good.



With head banging Mullet labels I presume ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (22/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Let the mixing and twisting begin!
> View attachment 4264



I need to get some of that, then just the base flavours and all setup.


----------



## TylerD (22/4/14)

Alex said:


> I need to get some of that, then just the base flavours and all setup.


Damn Saxi mullet there @Alex !


----------



## Alex (22/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Damn Saxi mullet there @Alex !



Well ya know, gotta keep in style.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (22/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Let the mixing and twisting begin!
> View attachment 4264



yes that looks like my next order from skyblue also, just waiting on payday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Russian rob?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (22/4/14)

you can't just post a pic and not say what is in it Rob....where is the fine's master when you need him...oh wait a minute.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

maak hom oop Oom Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

OK the wait was long enough... 

IGO-W, some battery cases, some bands for Mods, a spare tank for the Original Russian and two Russian 91%'s! One for me and one for a mate!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rex Smit (22/4/14)

That is awesome stuff Rob.
If i may ask where did you source it all from?

and PS..love the avatar


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> That is awesome stuff Rob.
> If i may ask where did you source it all from?
> 
> and PS..love the avatar



Hi @Rex Smit! I ordered from http://www.vapordna.com/

It took a while to be delivered and the tracking system didn't work at all but it was packed well and they were good at answering emails and seem like a slick operation. I would recommend them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (22/4/14)

VM4 x2, Peach Rooibos, Berry Blaze from @Oupa.

And an Efest 18500 from @VapeCulture.




Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Alex (22/4/14)

Got some fuel from Vape King today, thanks @Stroodlepuff for helping to decide.

The Plasma Juice is very different, but in a good way, watermelon and mint.. very nice and refreshing on the Trident RDA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Die Kriek (22/4/14)

That Plasma Juice is great! Haven't vaped it a lot, but it's become my go-to vape to test my taste buds.


----------



## Fly (22/4/14)

Mpt2 and some juice

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Fly (23/4/14)

Have to say I'm a bit dissapointed with the flavour production. Vapor is great though.


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the wait was long enough...
> 
> IGO-W, some battery cases, some bands for Mods, a spare tank for the Original Russian and two Russian 91%'s! One for me and one for a mate!
> 
> View attachment 4276



Lovely Rob, what are the bands for the mods? Just to identify them? Looks cool


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Fly said:


> Mpt2 and some juice
> View attachment 4316



Nice photo @Fly ! 
Vape portrait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely Rob, what are the bands for the mods? Just to identify them? Looks cool



I'm not really sure Hi Ho... I added them to the shopping basket to see what they are and what they are supposed to be for... I'm still not entirely sure what to do with them.


----------



## ET (23/4/14)

@Rob Fisher what is the diameter of those bands and are they rubbery? or just link where you got them


----------



## TylerD (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not really sure Hi Ho... I added them to the shopping basket to see what they are and what they are supposed to be for... I'm still not entirely sure what to do with them.


Just put them around your mod. Mod accessory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (23/4/14)

ah, thought they might be little rubber rings to seal off a drippers airholes so your pocket doesnt get sticky


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

denizenx said:


> @Rob Fisher what is the diameter of those bands and are they rubbery? or just link where you got them



They fit the 22mm Mods and are rubbery yes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (23/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Just put them around your mod. Mod accessory.
> View attachment 4320
> View attachment 4321



That is brilliant


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> They fit the 22mm Mods and are rubbery yes...
> 
> View attachment 4322


I would use them on the locking ring of my neme to make it easier to grip

Could you link where you got them please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I would use them on the locking ring of my neme to make it easier to grip
> 
> Could you link where you got them please.



http://www.vapordna.com/VapeBand-by-Pananal-s/2174.htm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

Fly said:


> Have to say I'm a bit dissapointed with the flavour production. Vapor is great though.



Try closing one of the 3 air holes in the pt2 mini base with your finger when pressing the firing button. If you have a 2.5Ohm or higher coil in there it will be muted and require higher voltage/wattage settings. For a non-VV/VW battery the ideal coil resistance is 2 Ohms I have found.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I would use them on the locking ring of my neme to make it easier to grip
> 
> Could you link where you got them please.



@BhavZ PM me your postal address and I'll send you one of them!


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/14)

Thanks rob


Rob Fisher said:


> @BhavZ PM me your postal address and I'll send you one of them!



Wow! Thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (23/4/14)

Eagerly awaiting my delivery from Vapeking today!

Expecting my new VTR! Whoop Whoop!

Will let you guys knopw how it goes after a couple of days use and testing but from the reviews; I should not be disappointed..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

Hope you enjoy it Mklops

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops (23/4/14)

Thanks Gizmo! I'm sure I will

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

Mklops said:


> Thanks Gizmo! I'm sure I will
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Enjoy man......you seem very partial to electronic mods....that is some collection you building there!


----------



## Tornalca (23/4/14)

Alex said:


> Got some fuel from Vape King today, thanks @Stroodlepuff for helping to decide.
> 
> The Plasma Juice is very different, but in a good way, watermelon and mint.. very nice and refreshing on the Trident RDA



Plasma juice is my fallback ADV. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I would use them on the locking ring of my neme to make it easier to grip
> 
> Could you link where you got them please.


i was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Mklops (23/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Enjoy man......you seem very partial to electronic mods....that is some collection you building there!



Yeah at this point I am still enjoying the electronic mods! Always been partial to electronics...

Will start messing around with mechs next month or so after my rba experimental period

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (23/4/14)

SO, I ordered some Nic base from Skyblue 3.6%PG and 3.6%VG and when my order arrived I noticed that I received 2 x 3.6%PG bases. Not an issue. I mailed @Melinda and told her about it and without hesitation she organised the 3.6%VG and sent it to me. I told her I will just exchange it for the other 3.6%PG but she didn't want to hear of it. She said I can keep it. 
So if any of the retailers are reading this post, THIS is customer service!
I would like to thank @Melinda for being such a great person and Skyblue for being Back in Black! 
...I still think you guys should take the 3.6%PG back....

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

TylerD said:


> SO, I ordered some Nic base from Skyblue 3.6%PG and 3.6%VG and when my order arrived I noticed that I received 2 x 3.6%PG bases. Not an issue. I mailed @Melinda and told her about it and without hesitation she organised the 3.6%VG and sent it to me. I told her I will just exchange it for the other 3.6%PG but she didn't want to hear of it. She said I can keep it.
> So if any of the retailers are reading this post, THIS is customer service!
> I would like to thank @Melinda for being such a great person and Skyblue for being Back in Black!
> ...I still think you guys should take the 3.6%PG back....
> View attachment 4328


that is awesome service skyblue!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

denizenx said:


> ah, thought they might be little rubber rings to seal off a drippers airholes so your pocket doesnt get sticky


Sounds to me like a very practical use that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (23/4/14)

Riaz said:


> that is awesome service skyblue!!!



Just wish they would get some more stock of some tasty genuine batteries. Do it guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (23/4/14)

well done skyblue, yet another example of the excellent customer service you guys provide

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (23/4/14)

Hmmmmm. What's this?








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

That's a F@# plastic bag! ??

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ET (23/4/14)

and now i got a little something in the post today also. my 0.14 mm, 35 gauge kanthal has arrived

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (23/4/14)

johan said:


> That's a F@# plastic bag! ??


Agree. Plastic bag.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Hmmmmm. What's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd open it quickly if I was you, before The Honorable Finesmaster Oom @Rob Fisher get's here


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

denizenx said:


> and now i got a little something in the post today also. my 0.14 mm, 35 gauge kanthal has arrived
> 
> View attachment 4333



From Poland nogal


----------



## crack2483 (23/4/14)

My first mech! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

That is some awesome vapemail @crack2483 - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (23/4/14)

congrats @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I'd open it quickly if I was you, before The Honorable Finesmaster Oom @Rob Fisher get's here



I'm here and if that parcel ins't opened real soon there is going to be financial consequences!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> My first mech!



So very sweet! And may I add that the parcel was opened in the nick of time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> My first mech!



YES YES NBS!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> My first mech!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Awesome, and the first Taifun on this forum I think. Enjoy and tell us and show us about it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (23/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome, and the first Taifun on this forum I think. Enjoy and tell us and show us about it!



Will definitely have to play around first. You know, it being completely repairable and all 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (23/4/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Will definitely have to play around first. You know, it being completely repairable and all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yeah, laughed at that when I saw it sometime ago. Take your time, but eventually we need a step by step picture tutorial on how to build that Taifun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

@crack2483 that is freaking awesome!!!!

enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> My first mech!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Congrats man, that is some awesome awesome vape mail! Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/4/14)

Got 2 bottles of Craft Vapours Artisan Juices. Will reply soon after a session this eve.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vaalboy (23/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Got 2 bottles of Craft Vapours Artisan Juices. Will reply soon after a session this eve.



Looks interesting. How did you order?


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

Decided to gift myself today. Just loving this setup. This is full 18650 mode. Isn't it pretty

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (23/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Looks interesting. How did you order?


http://www.craftvapour.com


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

here is a proportional shot

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

that does look pretty sweet @Gizmo


----------



## Sir Vape (23/4/14)

Machine @Gizmo


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Got 2 bottles of Craft Vapours Artisan Juices. Will reply soon after a session this eve.


Looking forward to that.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Decided to gift myself today. Just loving this setup. This is full 18650 mode. Isn't it pretty



Very pretty Gizarma! What atomiser is that?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very pretty Gizarma! What atomiser is that?



That'll be the Kayfun with a frosted tank replacement. Looks pretty sweet.

Available at Vape King here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

Kayfun with the full m-tank

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Kayfun with the full m-tank



For the Kayfun 3,1 or the Kayfun Lite or both?


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

Both

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

And the Russian too

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> And the Russian too



Well then that's a no brainer then!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

It's soo super cool. Makes me love my kayfun even more. I have to also say matthee even tho mech mods can irritate me they just soo damn sexy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well then that's a no brainer then!


You can't seriously be thinking of taking that beautifully machined genuine Russian and placing cheap eastern clone parts on there Rib, that is sacrilege

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

devdev said:


> You can't seriously be thinking of taking that beautifully machined genuine Russian and placing cheap eastern clone parts on there Rib, that is sacrilege



Nope I'm not @devdev! I'm busy researching the differences between the Kayfun 3,1 and the Kayfun Lite... I hated the Lite more than life itself so I'm trying to work out of the 3,1 is worth buying.


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

The 3.1 is much better rob. I can't stand the 4 wicking channels on the lite

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I'm not @devdev! I'm busy researching the differences between the Kayfun 3,1 and the Kayfun Lite... I hated the Lite more than life itself so I'm trying to work out of the 3,1 is worth buying.



SHOOOOO had me worried for a second there. If you can find yourself a proper KFL+ clone with two juice channels , then it is a better purchase than the 3.1. In my view the filling is much easier, as the fill port on the 3.1 is gimmicky and tends to leak, whereas the fill screw on the KFL+ just works. The four channel KFL+ seems to be another bad purchase

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## thekeeperza (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I'm not @devdev! I'm busy researching the differences between the Kayfun 3,1 and the Kayfun Lite... I hated the Lite more than life itself so I'm trying to work out of the 3,1 is worth buying.


Rob I have the 3.1, bought from Vape King, and it hasn't given me any issues. Works like a dream day in day out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I'm not @devdev! I'm busy researching the differences between the Kayfun 3,1 and the Kayfun Lite... I hated the Lite more than life itself so I'm trying to work out of the 3,1 is worth buying.


It's still a clone @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (23/4/14)

Unless of course @Rob Fisher you are comfortable with the top fill method


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

TylerD said:


> It's still a clone @Rob Fisher .



Yip agreed... but I love the look of that acrylic setup... Yip you probably right...


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

devdev said:


> Unless of course @Rob Fisher you are comfortable with the top fill method



OMG no... OK I'll hold off on the trigger and do some more research... thanks for making me think a little... I have to control this urge of Monkey See Money Want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> My first mech!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Congrats...... hope it's all that it's cracked up to be...LOL

BTW I ordered my goodies before you but I am still waiting..........Cape Mail is suspicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> My first mech!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Have'nt had a chance to play with the Taifun yet  Let me know how it vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (23/4/14)

@RezaD, that sucks. @Stroodlepuff will do. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (23/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> http://www.craftvapour.com



Thanks. Look forward to your review.


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/14)

Nice vape mail @crack2483. When my mod arrives we must get together and compare setups.

Guys, no idea why anyone would battle with the top fill method on the Kayfun....
Just block the airhole, open the top(while holding the air hole closed,) fill up, half close the cap, turn upside down, release the air hole and tighten while upside down. It's really simple and I've been doing it without a single hitch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (23/4/14)

I agree shane it's really easy

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

what is the purpose of the air fill screw at the bottom of a russian there for then?


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

Riaz said:


> what is the purpose of the air fill screw at the bottom of a russian there for then?



For those who don't want to top fill

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Guys, no idea why anyone would battle with the top fill method on the Kayfun.... Just block the airhole, open the top(while holding the air hole closed,) fill up, half close the cap, turn upside down, release the air hole and tighten while upside down. It's really simple and I've been doing it without a single hitch.



It most certainly can be done but the issue is it's a faulty device that doesn't work the way it should.


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

johan said:


> For those who don't want to top fill


HAHA

but seriously, why fill the thing from the top if provision was made already?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

I think when you guys talk about the Clones, remember that these are Clones - there can be small differences to the original which could lead to small differences in the way they behave. So one person's clone may not be the same as someone else's. 

One needs to keep track of which are the good clones and which are the bad ones....

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/14)

Riaz said:


> HAHA
> 
> but seriously, why fill the thing from the top if provision was made already?



On the Kayfun lite/ Russian, you have to remove the tank to get to that port and you also need a screw driver. Not with the top fill method though.

Agreed @Rob Fisher... wasn't referring to you as I'm sure yours was just a crappy clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (23/4/14)

Fastway Couriers arrived again today - getting to know the delivery guy quite well 

Mini Protank 3
Vision Spinner 1300mAh battery
2 spare PT glass tanks (1 already in use to correct my clumsiness)
Box of spare 1.5ohm dual coils
Lanyard for site visits/meetings

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Great @360twin 

I love my Vision Spinners. Still going strong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 360twin (23/4/14)

Thanks, @Silver I need to update my view on the iTaste VV in your review - a bit disappointing to be honest. The Spinner looks and feels great!


----------



## mohamed (23/4/14)

This packaging and label looks in a class of its own.looks amazing!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

360twin said:


> Thanks, @Silver I need to update my view on the iTaste VV in your review - a bit disappointing to be honest. The Spinner looks and feels great!



My iTaste VV is still going and I do use it occasionally. What I like about it is that it tightens the draw slightly on some Clearo tanks. Otherwise, given its limited battery life (about 150-180 puffs) and that I notice it gets weaker toward the end, it really is a pity and no match for the Vision Spinner. I still prefer the Vision Spinner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Nice vape mail @360twin - tip to protect the glass; go to your local hardware store and get 3 o-rings that you can tight fit over the glass - will give it some form of protection when you drop it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

nice mail @360twin


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/14)

Sweet mail @360twin


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)




----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 4374


why oh why Oom Rob

you know my famous line, maak hom oop Oom Rob


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

I think posting pics of a delivery bag by itself should be fineable! Open it Oom @Rob Fisher, we wants to see!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## crack2483 (24/4/14)

Must be vapour mountain. Must be! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Hehehe... a rather large order of Vapour Mountain! And before anyone kaks on me for being a pig... the order is for a few of my mates in Durbs as well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

22*30ml = 660ml of juice! Forget the weatherman, I can tell you now it's going to be a very cloudy weekend in Durbs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

WOW

thats a helluva big order

@Die Kriek for dam sure, its gona be cloudy with a chance of silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (24/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Decided to gift myself today. Just loving this setup. This is full 18650 mode. Isn't it pretty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



prettiest wheelspanner i've seen yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## 360twin (24/4/14)

@Rob Fisher So *that* is why my order has taken so long!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

360twin said:


> @Rob Fisher So *that* is why my order has taken so long!



It wasn't me... it was the public holidays! 

OK it could have been me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 360twin (24/4/14)

@Rob Fisher - probably the only member who has better stock than your average vape shop

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (24/4/14)

so receivrd my year supply of kanthal

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Happy coiling @Jibbz786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> View attachment 4380
> so receivrd my year supply of kanthal


thats a lot of kanthal buddy!!!

happing coiling


----------



## Jibbz786 (24/4/14)

Thanks guys. Lol @Riaz I know but I wanna experiment when my rda n nemi. Arrive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (24/4/14)

360twin said:


> @Rob Fisher So *that* is why my order has taken so long!


I agree. Its Rob's fault i had to dig out old Liqau juices for the long weekend. 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (24/4/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> View attachment 4380
> so receivrd my year supply of kanthal


And its Jibbs' fualt I cant order any wire....

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (24/4/14)

Lolol it's the kzn guys fault


----------



## RezaD (24/4/14)

Yeah baby..........first one has arrived.....




OK so empty needle point bottles, SVD, wick, precoiled wicks, spare protank coils, IGO-w RDA (I ordered an IGO-L btw).....and a DIY zapper kit from Mantech (which is around the corner from the Cape Mail hub)...

 This is the reason I was missing for a few hours............

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... a rather large order of Vapour Mountain! And before anyone kaks on me for being a pig... the order is for a few of my mates in Durbs as well!
> 
> View attachment 4375


Wow Rob that is some AMAziiiiiing vape mail you got there!!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Awesome Vape Mail! whats the difference between Igo-L & Igo-W?


----------



## RezaD (24/4/14)

johan said:


> Awesome Vape Mail! whats the difference between Igo-L & Igo-W?



Oops sorry....correction.......I opened the box now and although the box says IGO-W there is an IGO-L inside............as for the difference......just the top cap is shaped differently....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

360twin said:


> Fastway Couriers arrived again today - getting to know the delivery guy quite well
> 
> Mini Protank 3
> Vision Spinner 1300mAh battery
> ...


Absolutely best in class imo. Enjoy.


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Yeah baby..........first one has arrived.....
> 
> View attachment 4385
> 
> ...


That is a good start, Sir.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

johan said:


> whats the difference between Igo-L & Igo-W?





RezaD said:


> ............as for the difference......just the top cap is shaped differently....



...and it's got 3 posts (adapted for dual coil)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/4/14)

Decided I had better do Vape Mail since part of it came from our esteemed Fines Master 


And another of the one I am by far most excited about

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Decided I had better do Vape Mail since part of it came from our esteemed Fines Master
> And another of the one I am by far most excited about



Phew and just in the nick of time too! You are so gonna LOVE your Russian Bride! You can't name her Olga because mine is called Olga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/4/14)

This one is exclusively for HRH/SWMBO's use, I am already supremely jealous though. Just finished rebuilding and it is amazing what a difference the quality deck screws alone make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Decided I had better do Vape Mail since part of it came from our esteemed Fines Master
> View attachment 4388



Shizer! Did you buy a brand spanking new Kayfun for R500 just because of the threading issues? I really feel for you dude!


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Shizer! Did you buy a Brand spanking new Kayfun for R500 just because of the threading issues? I really feel for you dude!



The clear tank is also developing a crack, so I figured spare parts galore to keep me going until I can get another genuine Russian. The foil works, but only for a while and I am worried I might end up causing damage to my MVP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> ...and it's got 3 posts (adapted for dual coil)



Thanks


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

lekker vape mail guys!!!


----------



## crack2483 (25/4/14)

Mini Mail







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

You surely like the sweet things @crack2483 - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Decided I had better do Vape Mail since part of it came from our esteemed Fines Master
> View attachment 4388
> 
> And another of the one I am by far most excited about
> View attachment 4389


Awesome, enjoy. HRH is one lucky lady.


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Mini Mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy, happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

thats an awesome line up

let us know how they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

lekka vape mail @crack2483!!! i'm crossing fingers and toes that my VM vape mail also arrives today, in time for the long weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Badabooooooom!!!! I got vape mail!!!! Whoohooo  











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Badabooooooom!!!! I got vape mail!!!! Whoohooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And before the weekend! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Matthee said:


> And before the weekend! Enjoy.


I know, such excellent service! I paid for it this morning and it was delivered just now


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Wow, that was fast. Enjoy the vaping long weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Badabooooooom!!!! I got vape mail!!!! Whoohooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is in the small bags?


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> What is in the small bags?


Looks like an evod base and some spare coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> What is in the small bags?


a replacement bottom part for my pink evod tank cause the orings are a bit worn out, so it's leaking  and 2 spare coils  and yup devdev already told me to keep my old coils  hopefully at the cape vape meet, someone will be able to help / teach me how to rebuild them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> a replacement bottom part for my pink evod tank cause the orings are a bit worn out, so it's leaking  and 2 spare coils  and yup devdev already told me to keep my old coils  hopefully at the cape vape meet, someone will be able to help / teach me how to rebuild them


Cool stuff! Yeah, I think @devdev really loved the pink evod. Used it stukkend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Badabooooooom!!!! I got vape mail!!!! Whoohooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff. Those 10ml bottles are going to start being to small soon.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

hahaha it's just the new ones i'm trying out in 10ml... except for the choc mint which i tried from cape vaping supplies and really liked, but finances didn't allow for another 30ml hahaha, i need the base piece and the coils


----------



## RezaD (25/4/14)

Enjoy people!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jislaaik @Oupa has been extremely busy of late........ everytime I see a VM bottle I wanna vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (25/4/14)

Yes....I got the Enigma!!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

Beautiful combination @Tom


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

Tom said:


> Yes....I got the Enigma!!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


That is damn sexy Tom! Love it!


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/4/14)

Tom said:


> Yes....I got the Enigma!!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Nice one @Tom happy vaping dude.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Two Vape Mail Parcels today!

The first one is a custom made Vape Stand from @Zeki Hilmi!




Second one from my mate in CT!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/4/14)

@Rob Fisher Wanna see it... Come on get all your MODS on there!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Rob Fisher Wanna see it... Come on get all your MODS on there!!!



Your wish is my command! But before we post the pic let me say how awesome the finish is and how beautiful the wood came out! Stunning!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

And then in the other package was my prize (Coil Making Goodie) and a shiny new Bottom filling dripper for Erica! Yes she is very happy to have a Cyclone on now!




Close up of the Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/4/14)

@Rob Fisher Holy it looks simply amazing Rob... Better than when it left me yesterday!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Rob Fisher Holy it looks simply amazing Rob... Better than when it left me yesterday!!!



It's a work of art! And I just love something made from REAL Solid wood!


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Nice original Cyclone!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Oh and that vape stand is stunning Rob.. Zeki is a true genius with his woodwork

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/4/14)

Epic vape mail @Rob Fisher and nice work @Zeki Hilmi. That stand looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Must get Zeki to work on my wood...

Erm, A stand for me too

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Must get Zeki to work on my wood...
> 
> Erm, A stand for me too



Lokl!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Must get Zeki to work on my wood...
> 
> Erm, A stand for me too



There is a fair amount of wood going around today... the new Vape Stand, then Gizarama and Rob both experienced wood seeing the wood and last but not least my Woodvil left the USA today en-route to the Vape Stand in Durban South Africa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

More wood then my body has room for, looks like Rob can fit the most

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Wow, Rob that stand does look amazing. And so do the devices on it.
I see that you have pretty much filled it up already - 
Well done @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/4/14)

@Gizmo & @Rob Fisher Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## JB1987 (25/4/14)

Just a little bit of Vape Mail: 







Tasted some of the other VK juices this afternoon and they really are fantastic! I think they will become my main juice line from now on, the flavour is well balanced and you really can't beat the price. I've never been stuck on a juice as long as the VK4 but I think it's time to broaden my horizons with the rest of the range  Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff , keep up the good work!


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Thanks JB1987, you have been with us from the start when we were mainly selling only silly starter kits so you really are a VIP to us!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (25/4/14)

Awesome vapemail @Rob Fisher ! ! Really a work of art @Zeki Hilmi .... and well done on giving uncle Rob wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (25/4/14)

That stand looks amazing @Rob Fisher ! Well done @Zeki Hilmi it really is a work of art!


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/14)

JB1987 said:


> Just a little bit of Vape Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you  though I cant really take credit for the bulk of the mixing I know the recipies and can do them if need be but the credit should go to @Gizmo and @HappyCamper  thry are the flavour masters here 

Let me know how the vanilla cream goes 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (25/4/14)

I already have the Vanilla Cream in the Kayfun, perfectly smooth vanilla vape 

EDIT: Well done @HappyCamper on the awesome juice range 


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo @HappyCamper Well done on your juices... I've only tried the VK4 which I luuuuuv and the Amarula which I also am a big fan of... Going to get spending when the money comes on some orders.


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Tom said:


> Yes....I got the Enigma!!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Looks fabulous @Tom - 

Wish you all the best with it - may it inch you further toward vaping Nirvana.

How is the vape or is it too early to say?


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

That's some great vape mail @Tom  Nice!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Wow!!! That vape stand is a beauty @Rob Fisher!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

First time i post in vape mail

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

Love the new plasma something liquid 
And cant wait for tmrw for my kayfun lite plus clone to arrive for the hammer

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Awesome vape mail @andro!!!  wow!! Enjoy!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (25/4/14)

First time you get a fine posting packets! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (25/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> First time you get a fine posting packets!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## crack2483 (25/4/14)

andro said:


> Why?



Seems I posted between your pics 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 4425
> View attachment 4426
> View attachment 4427
> View attachment 4428
> ...



Lovely vape mail @andro. Wishing you all the best with your hammer and the Kayfun!


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/4/14)

So my my little ego twist thing is starting to die and my 900mah ego is dying. 
I finally caved and got one of these at a steal just slightly used and in good nick.






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tom (26/4/14)

Silver said:


> Looks fabulous @Tom -
> 
> Wish you all the best with it - may it inch you further toward vaping Nirvana.
> 
> How is the vape or is it too early to say?


have not been able to coil it...due to a flat battery in my Fluke  getting one tomorrow. As this is a hybrid I cannot check resistance without multimeter....


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 4425
> View attachment 4426
> View attachment 4427
> View attachment 4428
> ...


And that is great vape mail for a first time posting! Enjoy.


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then in the other package was my prize (Coil Making Goodie) and a shiny new Bottom filling dripper for Erica! Yes she is very happy to have a Cyclone on now!
> 
> View attachment 4410
> 
> ...



Rob where did you order the Cyclone from, as Vicious Ant is still out of stock?


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

johan said:


> Rob where did you order the Cyclone from, as Vicious Ant is still out of stock?


We ordered from www.mountainoakvapors.com via MyUS.com (very expensive that way, but we shared the shipping). Unfortunately mountainoak are also out of stock now. Will keep a lookout for stock and let all Reonauts know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Matthee said:


> We ordered from www.mountainoakvapors.com via MyUS.com (very expensive that way, but we shared the shipping). Unfortunately mountainoak are also out of stock now. Will keep a lookout for stock and let all Reonauts know.



Thanks Matthee, yes checked them yesterday already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

What @Matthee said.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (26/4/14)

Not a vape mail but delivered by hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

It seems the BF Cyclone (AFC & non-AFC) is out of stock all over, even in Europe - I've asked Vicious Ant on their FB page to email me as soon as they have stock again, and received a very quick confirmation reply as well - will post on Reo thread as soon as I receive something from them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

johan said:


> It seems the BF Cyclone (AFC & non-AFC) is out of stock all over, even in Europe - I've asked Vicious Ant on their FB page to email me as soon as they have stock again, and received a very quick confirmation reply as well - will post on Reo thread as soon as I receive something from them.


That will be great, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (26/4/14)

Tom said:


> have not been able to coil it...due to a flat battery in my Fluke  getting one tomorrow. As this is a hybrid I cannot check resistance without multimeter....


so, my first coil was a standard wrap on ekowool....this is not for me. I have tried a couple of times on different devices and everytime it sucked.
This afternoon I recoiled the Enigma with a double microcoil on cotton wool. came out at 0.5 ohms and it ROCKS!!! It hits harder then any mod before and the build quality is outstanding. Threading is butter smooth, switch action as well....without fiddling and the button to get hooked. It fires everytime, does not matter how you press the button.




????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (26/4/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Very nice @Tom, the original thing is just so much better. PS. after playing with various stuff I've decided: no more clones for me! I've been totally "penny wise pound foolish" in my short vaping experience. From now on, if I can't afford the original, I don't need it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (26/4/14)

johan said:


> Very nice Tom, the original thing is just so much better. PS. after playing with various stuff I've decided: no more clones for me! I've been totally "penny wise pound foolish" in my short vaping experience.


100% agreement, now that I slowly converted to the real McCoy's. Its such a good feeling actually. How many mods does one really need? 2-3 at the most...and then it can be the genuine parts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (26/4/14)

btw...there was an attempt for a clone Enigma the other day. I dont know how but Steam Pipes actually found a way to fight it off. The ad was removed. Steam Pipes also put up a "bounty" of 500 euro for info on the owner of the Enigma no. 1181, which is believed to have been sent to China....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/4/14)

Tom said:


> btw...there was an attempt for a clone Enigma the other day. I dont know how but Steam Pipes actually found a way to fight it off. The ad was removed. Steam Pipes also put up a "bounty" of 500 euro for info on the owner of the Enigma no. 1181, which is believed to have been sent to China....



Wow, some drama. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (26/4/14)

Some FT vape mail
Sentinel M16
Some drip tips
Kraken glass
Patriot dripper
Igo-L
Kayfun nano kit and spare tank section s 


Vape king juices


And finally the vape king range for the taste box - thank you @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff




Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Lovely vape mail @thekeeperza - enjoy! looking forward to your comments re the Sentinel M16


----------



## Die Kriek (26/4/14)

Wow, that's almost a tastebox by itself! Hope there's some left by the time it gets to me. Anyhows, awesome vapemail @thekeeperza


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some FT vape mail
> Sentinel M16
> Some drip tips
> Kraken glass
> ...


Great stuff to play with. Enjoy. And kudos to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for the tastebox contribution. Hope both boxes get the benefit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some FT vape mail
> Sentinel M16
> Some drip tips
> Kraken glass
> ...




Nice vape mail @thekeeperza. Enjoy. 

Wow, that's really awesome to put your full range of VK juices in the taste box @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff. Way to go. Brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (26/4/14)

great stuff guys and some awesome vapemail pics


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/4/14)

Theres just 2 flavours missing which we are out out of concentrate on  they will be donated soon as they in stock again

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tornalca (29/4/14)

Mini Vapemail hand delivered by a friend I sent to Vape King.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

I got so excited because it appeared that one of my two outstanding Fasttech parcels had arrived!




It turned out it was the second half of an order I placed eight million years ago... stinking battery chargers for a cell phone... really cheap crap!


----------



## Rex Smit (30/4/14)

got some vapemail...



my new charger - this thing is awesome
some testing juices - bubblegum and banana
Evod & evod 2 + coils for some friends
and some baggies for them

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Enjoy @Rex Smit and lucky friends

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/4/14)

Nice vape mail there @Rex Smit! Do let us know how you find the juices


----------



## Rex Smit (30/4/14)

some more vapemail...
some stuff on discount.


Love the packaging...so..um..fast food like...



some kits and batts for friends.
and a drip tip for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex Smit (30/4/14)

a little disappointing in VM, as i sent my order on the 16th and it only got delivered yesterday to someone else...
obviously the holidays did not help me...now i am stuck sucking on old liqua juices....


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Hope the "someone else" is honest and forward to you a.s.a.p


----------



## Rex Smit (30/4/14)

i hope so..VM is trying to sort it out for me...


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

oh no thats a real bummer!!!

im sure benji will sort you out bro


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

Awesome vape mail @Rex Smit, pity about VM, I am sure @Oupa is sorting it out for you!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (30/4/14)

My free DIY Kit from Skyblue Vaping! Delivery time was under 24 hours  




So with this DIY kit you get 2 flavours for free with the option of adding more. Derick pm's me to find out which two flavours I prefer... completely ignores my response and sends all six flavourings! Hahahaha!

Thank you @Derick and @Melinda!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## thekeeperza (30/4/14)

Nice gear @Rex Smit - reminds me I need a four barrel charger


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Looks like playtime @Reinvanhardt and what a nice gesture from @Derick & @Melinda

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> My free DIY Kit from Skyblue Vaping! Delivery time was under 24 hours
> 
> View attachment 4555
> 
> ...



And you get kewl looking scientist glass goodies! This looks like it could be fun!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (30/4/14)

Very nice @Reinvanhardt


----------



## Silver (30/4/14)

Lovely vapemail all

@Reinvanhardt - am impressed with that DIY kit - looks very interesting indeed.
That beaker and tube remind me of Science classes at school.
Can just imagine what you are going to be mixing up. 

Looks great @Derick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (30/4/14)

Looking good @Reinvanhardt! Kudos to @Derick and @Melinda. 

Just remember, Bacon review on video!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Looking good @Reinvanhardt! Kudos to @Derick and @Melinda.
> 
> Just remember, Bacon review on video!



Thanks everyone - Enjoy your kit @Reinvanhardt and yep - we definitely want to see a video of you trying that bacon - I recommend only 1 drop at first - that stuff is POTENT

Also only open outside, unless you want your house to smell like bacon for about 3 hours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (30/4/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely vapemail all
> 
> @Reinvanhardt - am impressed with that DIY kit - looks very interesting indeed.
> That beaker and tube remind me of Science classes at school.
> ...



Walter White stepping up for duty!


Die Kriek said:


> Looking good @Reinvanhardt! Kudos to @Derick and @Melinda.
> 
> Just remember, Bacon review on video!



Lol! That can be arranged

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> My free DIY Kit from Skyblue Vaping! Delivery time was under 24 hours
> 
> View attachment 4555
> 
> ...



And as you can see you have some of the limited edition spelling mistake bottles too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

that's super cool @Reinvanhardt, wow now i need to have, not want to have anymore hahaha!!! only probs with the starter kit, it didn't give me the option on the website to add it to the starter kit


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> that's super cool @Reinvanhardt, wow now i need to have, not want to have anymore hahaha!!! only probs with the starter kit, it didn't give me the option on the website to add it to the starter kit



to add what @Metal Liz ?


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

the bacon flavour  hehehe - i've added the diy small starter kit to my wishlist so long, till i've figured it out hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> the bacon flavour  hehehe



Oh wow, sorry, I think I left it out on the Starter kit.. somehow - will add it now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> the bacon flavour  hehehe - i've added the diy small starter kit to my wishlist so long, till i've figured it out hahaha



Have to let us know what it tastes like! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Derick said:


> Oh wow, sorry, I think I left it out on the Starter kit.. somehow - will add it now



Ok, it is now there in the options of the DIY kit - sorry about that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

Thanks a mil @Derick, i'm so looking forward to trying my hand at the "mad scientist" routine hahaha


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks a mil @Derick, i'm so looking forward to trying my hand at the "mad scientist" routine hahaha


It's good fun - this weekend I'm definitely going to try Bacon & Banana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

@Metal Liz I smell some fun reading posts coming up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Just a small one 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oupa (30/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> a little disappointing in VM, as i sent my order on the 16th and it only got delivered yesterday to someone else...
> obviously the holidays did not help me...now i am stuck sucking on old liqua juices....



Sorry for this inconvenience @Rex Smit ! Trying to sort this out for you as quick as we can... if we cannot find the package, we will definitely sort you out and make up for it. Fastway is normally not the fastest, but believe it or not we have never lost a package with them to date.

To be fair, you have added to your order a few times up to 23 April and we can also only start preparing orders once payment is received, which was late night on 23 April. Preparation time is 3 - 4 days as all liquids are custom/freshly prepared as per customers orders. So saying you placed your order on 16 April is not really fair.

Nevertheless, we apologise for the inconvenience and will let you know as soon as we have located the package.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

Nice Vape mail @crack2483, what's the string for...?


----------



## Die Kriek (30/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Nice Vape mail @crack2483, what's the string for...?


That would be silica wick, 2mm by my estimate, most likely some tank coil rebuilds. Noob trying to sound smart, is it working  ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Or for DIY Lanyards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (30/4/14)

Coupla kg's each of PG and VG, skyblue DIY starter kit with bacon, cherry cola, glazed cherry and apple flavors.

Thanks a lot @Derick and @Melinda you guys are awesome! Can't wait to try the bacon flavor, I reckon it's gonna be disgusting but I HAVE to try it anyway!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Nice Vape mail @crack2483, what's the string for...?



Silica wick. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (30/4/14)

lol what on earth you going to do with all that pg and vg?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Never mind the PG & VG, have you seen the girl on the acer monitor?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

denizenx said:


> lol what on earth you going to do with all that pg and vg?



Hopefully nothing to do with the pic in the background 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

johan said:


> Never mind the PG & VG, have you seen the girl on the acer monitor?


Man, I'm such a vaper - didn't even notice the girl

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (30/4/14)

Haha, the girl (Brooklyn Decker), I wish!

All the PG and VG, I'm making some ejuice for friends...

And damn that bacon flavor is weird and really good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (30/4/14)

Just received my diy kit from skyblue as well .

Thanks @Derick and @Melinda

You guys Rock .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET (30/4/14)

sure is pretty kits

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

Wow Derick & Melinda has been super busy! well done guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (30/4/14)

Only problem is I have never ever mixed before . Will need some serious tips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

shabbar said:


> Only problem is I have never ever mixed before . Will need some serious tips


I'm working on the DIY guide - should have it ready for download by the weekend - but for the meantime - start off with adding about 5% flavour to your liquid and give it a try (except for bacon - there start with a few drops)

To get the nic to the right level for you, just divide 36 by the nic content you want, to get your ratio

e.g 36/18 = 2

so it is 1 part nic, 1 part pure PG or VG

36/12 = 3
so that is 1 part nic, 2 parts pure PG or VG

etc.

add your flavour to your final mix, this will dilute your nic a bit, so if you added flavour to an 18mg mix, your nic content will be slightly less than 18mg - but for starting out, it is easier to do it this way

Then when you are ready to do the final mix - take a look at this software - that will help you calculate exact amounts to get your nic to 18mg even after flavour is added.

http://breaktru.com/ejuicemeup.zip

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## shabbar (30/4/14)

Thanks . Are any of these harmful to plastic tanks ? Don't want to destroy my evods


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

Derick said:


> Man, I'm such a vaper - didn't even notice the girl


@Derick you are not alone!!!

lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Some of us just have the eyes for beautiful things in life

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Melinda (30/4/14)

johan said:


> Some of us just have the eyes for beautiful things in life



ok so I noticed the women in the back ground....sh!t

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET (30/4/14)

johan said:


> Some of us just have the eyes for beautiful things in life



you tellin me 36 mg/ml vg in a nice blue bottle isn't sexy as hell?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

denizenx said:


> you tellin me 36 mg/ml vg in a nice blue bottle isn't sexy as hell?



It's close but still doesn't beat the girl though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (30/4/14)

Some wire....







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ET (30/4/14)

Tom said:


> Some wire....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



oooh 36 gauge. beware the springiness of doom. might be best to weave/twist it with a stiffer thicker kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/4/14)

denizenx said:


> oooh 36 gauge. beware the springiness of doom. might be best to weave/twist it with a stiffer thicker kanthal


its not 36g....its 0.36mm = 27g

Here in Germany it is always in mm, so I have to keep going back to zivipf.de for conversions


----------



## Tom (30/4/14)

wanted to try this, as it gives me more wraps for lower ohm coils for the darkest side of vaping.





the second pic shows it for standard 28g wire. so its a solid 2 wraps more on the thicker wire, and i will end up with 0.4 ohm dual coiling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

shabbar said:


> Thanks . Are any of these harmful to plastic tanks ? Don't want to destroy my evods


The apple one is - it contains a tiny bit of cinnamon


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

Tom said:


> its not 36g....its 0.36mm = 27g
> 
> Here in Germany it is always in mm, so I have to keep going back to zivipf.de for conversions


The 27 g works great for me. Have just ordered some 26 g to try. I just write the gauge on the white label when delivered.


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

Tom said:


> wanted to try this, as it gives me more wraps for lower ohm coils for the darkest side of vaping.
> 
> View attachment 4560
> View attachment 4561
> ...



I just love the "darker side of vaping" hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> The 27 g works great for me. Have just ordered some 26 g to try. I just write the gauge on the white label when delivered.


will test it next coiling session

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

has to be said "Come to the dark side..."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Haha, the girl (Brooklyn Decker), I wish!
> 
> All the PG and VG, I'm making some ejuice for friends...
> 
> And damn that bacon flavor is weird and really good!



Video review!!! From each person who ordered bacon - If we do not get video reviews that should constitute as a fine - agreed @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (30/4/14)

Derick said:


> has to be said "Come to the dark side..."


i am right there already

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

Yeah, @Tom is at the dark*est *side - below 0.5 ohms. The dark*er* side is between 0.5 and 1.0. Waiting for the Reo sub-ohm kit to feel the heat with Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/4/14)

go for it @Matthee 

i have not been to less then 0.4 tho, but i love the mega plumes and the good flavour on most of my juices. Mind you....so far I had no bad tasting juice at this level.


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yeah, @Tom is at the dark*est *side - below 0.5 ohms. The dark*er* side is between 0.5 and 1.0. Waiting for the Reo sub-ohm kit to feel the heat with Tom.


The grey side maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (30/4/14)

@Derick


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Video review!!! From each person who ordered bacon - If we do not get video reviews that should constitute as a fine - agreed @Rob Fisher ?



Lol, you wanting to see gag reflex limits? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Lol, you wanting to see gag reflex limits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Indeed! There was a post I did when we first started up where people taste like bacon and chicken etc made me laugh seriously hard


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Video review!!! From each person who ordered bacon - If we do not get video reviews that should constitute as a fine - agreed @Rob Fisher ?



Yip I'm so down with that Stroods!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

/waiting for biltong flavour juice @vendors 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Vape Mail!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

And here are the contents of the VK Packet before the sniveling commences! 

Some real batteries! Yay! And some 18640's for Keira who is on her way!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And here are the contents of the VK Packet before the sniveling commences!
> 
> Some real batteries! Yay! And some 18640's for Keira who is on her way!
> View attachment 4565



No excuse about no electricity in the bush now with that many batteries. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> No excuse about no electricity in the bush now with that many batteries.



Big time! Now ready for the 3 week round trip to CT!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (30/4/14)

New mail

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

Bacon video reviews moved here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-bacon-video-reviews.2196/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (1/5/14)

Finally got my VM order. Will definitely not wait so long next time to order.



Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

Enjoy Rex - glad you got your order.


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Finally got my VM order. Will definitely not wait so long next time to order.
> View attachment 4589
> 
> 
> Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


Enjoy @Rex Smit 

VM has some awesome flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/5/14)

yeah....sweating for the fav juices is so not worth it. I always need to have enough decent juices to cover me up for a month at least. that gives me an idea, need to do a stocktake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/5/14)

Tom said:


> yeah....sweating for the fav juices is so not worth it. I always need to have enough decent juices to cover me up for a month at least. that gives me an idea, need to do a stocktake.


Please do not forget my Rhubarb.


----------



## Tom (1/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Please do not forget my Rhubarb.


nope...got it on my mind still, but i have so many different good juices atm that I am not sure when I will order again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/5/14)

I got my mad scientist's kit!  Thank you for the excellent service melinda and derick!!!









My whole office smells like bacon kips! Awesome!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Ding Dong... first Vape Mail of the day to arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Hot damn it's Bacon Kip central here in Durban!

I have to say the little box and cute gift bag is a really nice touch! So much so it made me go place another order right now for my mixing kit!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

@Derick that's a really nice touch with the gift box and gift bag... Just looking at your labeling, packaging and presentation you are a marketing man! 10/10! Now you just need to add more hardware to the web site!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (2/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Derick that's a really nice touch with the gift box and gift bag... Just looking at your labeling, packaging and presentation you are a marketing man! 10/10! Now you just need to add more hardware to the web site!


Thanks @Rob Fisher ,

Yep, proceeds from this DIY range is going towards new hardware - we will probably start off with starter stuff first, seeing as that is our most requested items, but we will definitely expand to the shiny stuff soon after that - I see Smok has a nice new Rebuildable out - and Kamry also has a few nice new toys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (2/5/14)

My turn 












Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zegee (2/5/14)

The boat from China has arrived 
Y




Just collected will post better pics later

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

Zegee said:


> The boat from China has arrived
> Y
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome. We need to see those unpacked and named if you please.


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Wow, awesome. We need to see those unpacked and named if you please.



X2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (2/5/14)

OK let see if I can get this all in 




Panzer mech in 18350 with Kay fun 3.1 with custom top cap and glass drip tip 




Vamo v5 with aero




Mini family pic

Also picked up full pmma kit for Kay fun 
Replacement Windows for kf
The end result 



sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

lekker man @Zegee 

mods look beautiful


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

Beautiful @Zegee - the door on your Reo is it painted or brass?


----------



## Metal Liz (2/5/14)

wow that's some awesome stuff @Zegee


----------



## Zegee (2/5/14)

johan said:


> Beautiful @Zegee - the door on your Reo is it painted or brass?


It's the gold door am thinking about getting a brass door eventually or maybe a mini with brass 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (2/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> wow that's some awesome stuff @Zegee


Thnx

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

Zegee said:


> OK let see if I can get this all in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gear. Enjoy. That gold door works perfectly with the brass RM2 and brass button. See the brass doors will be available in polished and tumbled format.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/5/14)

Awesome vape mail @Zegee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/5/14)

+ VK Smooth Tobacco & VK Kings Cream

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

Lekka vape mail @Alex - enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/5/14)

Congrats @Alex, enjoy it bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/5/14)

Made a trip to VapeMOB this morning






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

Nice @Gazzacpt - I like the Efest bag especially

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/5/14)

johan said:


> Nice @Gazzacpt - I like the Efest bag especially


Thanks. Bag was all of 50 South African Rands 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks. Bag was all of 50 South African Rands
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Great price, is the outer soft/hard type?


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/5/14)

@johan Its not hard plastic, its the same as those ego cases vinyl with some stiff padding. Just liked the fact it had the efest logo on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

nice one @Alex 

enjoy

@Gazzacpt how many batteries can it hold?


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> @Gazzacpt how many batteries can it hold?



3 x 18650's sir


----------



## ProDiCaL (3/5/14)

Not exactly vape mail since it was a pick but im happy 





Compliment to Oupa for the great service and help
Finally joining the nautilus world 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

nice one @ProDiCaL


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> 3 x 18650's sir


ok cool

my cases will probably be ready for collection on monday

i bought the plastic cases that holds 2 X 18650's

i do like the one you bought though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

Nice @ProDiCaL


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> how many batteries can it hold?



They are really nice and perfect to carry spare 18650's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

OK due to a vendor using a kak courier I have nothing to play with this weekend so I went to the shops to buy some Vape Mail!


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

pics of bags is not allowed oom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

From Waltons I got some spare cartridges for my labeling machine, some padded envelopes for PIF Mail and some tape because we always need tape! Some marking pens to write on the envelopes and then some other pens because I can't help myself in a stationary shop!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

And then from Builders Warehouse Some baby allen keys because my Russian I think it is uses an allen key and this could be a spare. Some more Spade Drill Bits to finish off my Vape Stand. Super Glue in case I need it to put a spot on the REO's Juice tube. A set of small metal files to try and fix the iGo-W.




And lastly a cute little Vice to hold the screws when I file the bottom down.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/5/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Not exactly vape mail since it was a pick but im happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That most surely qualifies as vape mail. Enjoy, and tell us about it.


----------



## steve (3/5/14)

my all time favorite arrived yesterday . I gifted a bit for a bday but have probably vaped up about 8ml since yesterday afternoon already. HHV waffles . This one with strawberry and maple syrup 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

hi @steve 

how did you get your hands on HHV?


----------



## steve (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @steve
> 
> how did you get your hands on HHV?


Hey riaz . Just ordered from the us . When you buy 100ml bottles it also works out pretty cheap but may up the risk factor. heathers are however one of the us vendors that are extremely customs friendly . As you can see by the labelling and no invoice in the box . (My fuzion vapor order contained an invoice with nicotine written all over it, despite a customs friendly request ) . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

did they charge you any vat/ duties on it?


----------



## steve (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> did they charge you any vat/ duties on it?


This one was 55 rand . And the whole order was 400ml of juice . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

steve said:


> This one was 55 rand . And the whole order was 400ml of juice .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


off to the HHV website we go and order some of them heavenly tobacco


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> off to the HHV website we go and order some of them heavenly tobacco



Prepare for a LONG wait! I ordered nearly a month ago and still waiting!


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then from Builders Warehouse Some baby allen keys because my Russian I think it is uses an allen key and this could be a spare. Some more Spade Drill Bits to finish off my Vape Stand. Super Glue in case I need it to put a spot on the REO's Juice tube. A set of small metal files to try and fix the iGo-W.
> 
> View attachment 4658
> 
> ...



*WARNING* Rob!!!!! Don't use local SA Super Glue on your Reo Juice Tube, most are Chinese imports that contain *Cyanide*. Rather use an aquarium safe clear silicone, very thin layer and let it dry for 24h

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

johan said:


> *WARNING* Rob!!!!! Don't use local SA Super Glue on your Reo Juice Tube, most are Chinese imports that contain *Cyanide*. Rather use an aquarium safe clear silicone, very thin layer and let it dry for 24h



Thanks Johan! Life saver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Prepare for a LONG wait! I ordered nearly a month ago and still waiting!


are they worse than slowtech?


----------



## Andre (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> are they worse than slowtech?


They used to be quite fast, but lately methinks Customs is slowing down the parcels. They now are asking for documentation for HHV.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (3/5/14)

Matthee said:


> They used to be quite fast, but lately methinks Customs is slowing down the parcels. They now are asking for documentation for HHV.


We were expecting the documentation issue but this one snuck through . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/5/14)

steve said:


> This one was 55 rand . And the whole order was 400ml of juice .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Did you have to take in an invoice or did you just have to go with your ID?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> are they worse than slowtech?



Based on my current order it would certainly seem so!


----------



## steve (3/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Did you have to take in an invoice or did you just have to go with your ID?


came straight through to post office . picked up with id. but i have been asked for documentation before


----------



## ShaneW (3/5/14)

Looky what finally arrived...
My 1st mech mod .







She's a beauty

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (3/5/14)

In 18650 mode, it's slightly smaller than the SVD in 18350 mode.

Perfect for the pocket!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (3/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> In 18650 mode, it's slightly smaller than the SVD in 18350 mode.
> 
> Perfect for the pocket!


Congrats !! Looks hot 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Congrats! Nice!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

Looks cool & manly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> Looky what finally arrived...
> My 1st mech mod .
> 
> 
> ...


And what is it? And how does your first mech drive the Kayfun compared to the SVD? Looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (3/5/14)

Matthee said:


> And what is it? And how does your first mech drive the Kayfun compared to the SVD? Looks great.



The panzer clone. Drives the Kayfun like a rasta in jamaica... huge thick clouds. Actually considering widening the juice channels on the Kayfun as 0.5ohm is giving me the occasional dry hit. 0.9ohm(about 20W) is bliss though.

Vk strawberry mixed with vk cheesecake is hitting the spot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (4/5/14)

Wow some spectacular vape mail you guys! Between @Zegee and @ShaneW we'll definitely be needing a Panzer review  (pretty please with a cherry on top)

Shane I'd like to suggest you do some experimenting with your Kayfun wick setup before affecting a permanent change. Using a little more or a little less cotton might help with the dry hits. You need enough to fuel the coil but too much will restrict juice flow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

That panzer is the rambo lookalike


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Waiting for Vape Mail!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vaalboy (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Waiting for Vape Mail!
> 
> View attachment 4711



Me too - coppervein was delivered on Friday, but no one home to receive. Just checked with the couriers, it's out on delivery now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> Me too - coppervein was delivered on Friday, but no one home to receive. Just checked with the couriers, it's out on delivery now.



Ooooooo! Beaut!


----------



## thekeeperza (5/5/14)

VM vape mail
Legends on the left are for the taste boxes - thank you @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

@thekeeperza, nice vapemail. Are you stocking up for the winter


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> VM vape mail
> Legends on the left are for the taste boxes - thank you @Oupa
> View attachment 4712


Yes, your vape mail is ok, but the vape mail for the Taste Boxes is awesome. Kudos to @Oupa and Vapour Mountain, thank you, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Nice vape mail @thekeeperza! Tastebox is starting to rock big time!!


----------



## RIEFY (5/5/14)

someone got vapemail and they are not showing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> someone got vapemail and they are not showing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Do tell!


----------



## RIEFY (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Do tell!


Mr fisher lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (5/5/14)

Got them on sale  

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

OMG! Three Vape Mails!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! Three Vape Mails!
> 
> View attachment 4716
> 
> ...



Open dem!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

First one is Stainless Steel replacement tanks for the Nautilus!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (5/5/14)

show us your woody

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Get them mirror polished it will look stunning


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Come now Oom @Rob Fisher! This suspense is fineable!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Second one is my whole juice making stuff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Oh! I see "SPORTS" in the making


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Third one iTaste 134 for the Russian Big that is on it's way! And other bits and pieces!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Nice vape mail and now the Fines Master has a weapon as well - 134 caliber!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

denizenx said:


> show us your woody



No Woody yet!


----------



## ET (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No Woody yet!



aw  don't worry she will get there soon


----------



## vaalboy (5/5/14)

It has arrived.







Cant wait to get home and assemble!


Sent

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Congratulations @vaalboy - he/she/it looks great - Copper vein?


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

congrats @vaalboy 

looks great


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Nice one Markus! She is indeed a Copper Vein!


----------



## Metal Liz (5/5/14)

wow, congrats guys, you got some AWESOME vape mail there!!!!! Rob, that 134 calibre looks huge!!! sure you guys will be having loads of fun with all your goodies soon


----------



## thekeeperza (5/5/14)

That copper vein is just pretty - must need to have one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Vape mail number #4! Wow good news and bad news! The good news is I think Kiera in in the envelope... the bad news is I have to pat R1,370 in Duty and Vat!


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Eina! I though Reo's are send customs friendly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape mail number #4! Wow good news and bad news! The good news is I think Kiera in in the envelope... the bad news is I have to pat R1,370 in Duty and Vat!
> 
> View attachment 4727


Shew, but that is a LOT!!


----------



## Tom (5/5/14)

Here it is....the Vanilla Mod, on the right. On the left is my troublemaking Nemesis clone, that will disappear in the drawer. No time for nonsense.
I actually get it now for the first time when people say "its hitting hard". I mentioned in another thread that both clone mechs were giving me trouble, the Nemesis was worst. But even the King Mod clone was not doing it for me anymore, however this one was in use all morning till my Vanilla got here. And its a difference like day and night.

Well, this just cements my need to move away from the clones. Its better to have 2-3 good devices then having 8-10 clones. The amount spent is the same at the end of the day.

First impressions of the Vanilla:

solid build
smooth threads
size almost the same as the Nemesis, which I like. Little heavier tho, which just shows that the build is solid.

copper pins
soft firing button. really soft.
sunken firing button, even when unlocked it cannot fire by just standing upright. but due to the soft firing its not awkward to fire it.
really hitting hard.
Imho its a perfect match for the Origen V2 dripper, as shown on the pic.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Beautiful @Tom and you're right clones are being "penny wise pound foolish"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Eina! I though Reo's are send customs friendly?



They are... but Kiera came from a private individual...


----------



## Tom (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Beautiful @Tom and you're right clones are being "penny wise pound foolish"



"buy cheap and you buy twice" is another good expression 

well, it took me 6 months to realize it. But I also said that clones do have their place in the vaping world, even if its just for testing out. If its good as a clone it probably will be even better as a real McCoy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Well I have to say she is so beautiful! What an awesome piece of wood! Happy Days!

Hello Keira! I think the first Woodvil on the African Continent!



Erica and Kiera together!



And me about to pull a @Silver on Kiera!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are... but Kiera came from a private individual...



Most probably VAT charged on the insurance value I presume.


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

nice vape mail guys!!! 

looking good


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Gorgeous straw blond Kiera and the name do her justice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Customs fees are evil!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/5/14)

That Vanilla mod is stunning @Tom.

Wow Rob, that is intense fee to pay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/5/14)

Tom said:


> "buy cheap and you buy twice" is another good expression
> 
> well, it took me 6 months to realize it. But I also said that clones do have their place in the vaping world, even if its just for testing out. If its good as a clone it probably will be even better as a real McCoy.



In afrikaans we say "goodkoop koop is duurkoop"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (5/5/14)

wow Rob, she's beautiful!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

@Rob Fisher that is a beauty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spiri (5/5/14)

@Rob Fisher , now that is a premium woody with name to match! Very cool gear.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Most probably VAT charged on the insurance value I presume.



R806.25 Duty Sch 1 Part 2B?
R526.75 Vat
R37.00 Clearance fee


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> R806.25 Duty Sch 1 Part 2B?
> R526.75 Vat
> R37.00 Clearance fee


ouch


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> R806.25 Duty Sch 1 Part 2B?
> R526.75 Vat
> R37.00 Clearance fee



That's a bad one - Duty Sch Part 2B


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

Beautiful ! Both the vanilla and Keira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> It has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. That is a beauty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Tom said:


> Here it is....the Vanilla Mod, on the right. On the left is my troublemaking Nemesis clone, that will disappear in the drawer. No time for nonsense.
> I actually get it now for the first time when people say "its hitting hard". I mentioned in another thread that both clone mechs were giving me trouble, the Nemesis was worst. But even the King Mod clone was not doing it for me anymore, however this one was in use all morning till my Vanilla got here. And its a difference like day and night.
> 
> Well, this just cements my need to move away from the clones. Its better to have 2-3 good devices then having 8-10 clones. The amount spent is the same at the end of the day.
> ...


Awesome, enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (5/5/14)

My wife surprised me and came home bearing gifts




#bestwifeever

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I have to say she is so beautiful! What an awesome piece of wood! Happy Days!
> 
> Hello Keira! I think the first Woodvil on the African Continent!
> View attachment 4732
> ...


Did you coil her before you showed us the pictures?! When you can tear her from you lips, please show us the insides without the battery as well please.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Did you coil her before you showed us the pictures?! When you can tear her from you lips, please show us the insides without the battery as well please.



I did indeed! I coiled her right away and gave her a full bottle of Menthol Ice and she is with me in a big way! I will put her down for a seconds and take a pic or two. Stand by!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

Zegee said:


> My wife surprised me and came home bearing gifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

Congrats to all with their cool vape gear... Reos rock. Not feeling the wooden one though. It is unique but looks so vulnerable? 

Looks like the Fines Master got severely fined? OK....fess up.....which of you Reo haters tipped off customs???????
????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Congrats to all with their cool vape gear... Reos rock. Not feeling the wooden one though. It is unique but looks so vulnerable?



It's really well built and solid! And surprisingly light as well! She is awesome!


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Zegee said:


> My wife surprised me and came home bearing gifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is no lie - best wife ever! Looks like Nicoticket - from left to right: (1) Don't know (2) Radioactive (3) Gravity (4) Don't know. What are they? Enjoy.


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 4740
> 
> View attachment 4741
> 
> View attachment 4742


Real solid workmanship. Milled from a single piece of wood looks like? Just like the metal ones are milled from a block of aluminium.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Zegee said:


> My wife surprised me and came home bearing gifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also want a wife like yours - I'm going to copy paste this and email to my wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's really well built and solid! And surprisingly light as well! She is awesome!



Now that I think about it....... why has nobody here attempted to make one..........it looks pretty straight forward. Can you take a pic of the atty section with the top cap off please? Thanks


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Now that I think about it....... why has nobody here attempted to make one..........it looks pretty straight forward. Can you take a pic of the atty section with the top cap off please? Thanks



Done, but no sales so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Done, but no sales so far
> 
> View attachment 4743



That's because you using a fake AW battery. Who in their right mind will buy that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

just went to collect this now

Intelli charger i2
two battery holders
keyring screw driver

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Riaz said:


> just went to collect this now
> 
> Intelli charger i2
> two battery holders
> keyring screw driver


Wow, lots of vape mail today. Can't keep up. Enjoy, good chargers those. And the battery holders are great for travelling anywhere.


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

Riaz said:


> just went to collect this now
> 
> Intelli charger i2
> two battery holders
> keyring screw driver



Battery holders from Fasttech? How's that sub-ohm coil treating your batteries?

Congrats man.....and ahem......you need to visit me.......


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Wow, lots of vape mail today. Can't keep up. Enjoy, good chargers those. And the battery holders are great for travelling anywhere.


can you believe ive been carting my batteries in their boxes, in a huge bank bag up until now  wasnt really an issue for me though, now i can atleast cart them with less worries

i took the charger plus car adapter for, you know, just in case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Battery holders from Fasttech? How's that sub-ohm coil treating your batteries?
> 
> Congrats man.....and ahem......you need to visit me.......



yes bought them from FT (https://www.fasttech.com/products/1096100)

geez man, that coil chows the battery. but im not using the dripper exclusively, just now and then when i feel for a skop in die kop 

yeah im out of all socializing until the end of this month bro

will definitely make a turn after exams


----------



## ET (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> R806.25 Duty Sch 1 Part 2B?
> R526.75 Vat
> R37.00 Clearance fee



something is rotten in the state of denmark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> That's because you using a fake AW battery. Who in their right mind will buy that?



At that time I thought it was the real stuff though


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

johan said:


> At that time I thought it was the real stuff though



And where is the bottle or is there some kind of papsak that goes with the theme?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

Just got this from the post office today, ohm reader and insulator for drip tips.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just got this from the post office today, ohm reader and insulator for drip tips.
> 
> View attachment 4758


You need that for the coil building competition!


----------



## shabbar (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Did you coil her before you showed us the pictures?! When you can tear her from you lips, please show us .



OH CRAP bwahahahahaha

read that very fast and for a sec thought you were referring to Zegees HRH

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> You need that for the coil building competition!



Then it came just in time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

shabbar said:


> OH CRAP bwahahahahaha
> 
> read that very fast and for a sec thought you were referring to Zegees HRH



Are you saying Zegee's HRH is an acronym for a battery operated sex toy?


----------



## vaalboy (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Eina! I though Reo's are send customs friendly?


@johan my package only cost R67 upon delivery which was for the grand plus sub ohm kit for the mini and plenty of accessories.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I have to say she is so beautiful! What an awesome piece of wood! Happy Days!
> 
> Hello Keira! I think the first Woodvil on the African Continent!
> View attachment 4732
> ...



Congrats @Rob Fisher


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

shabbar said:


> OH CRAP bwahahahahaha
> 
> read that very fast and for a sec thought you were referring to Zegees HRH





RezaD said:


> Are you saying Zegee's HRH is an acronym for a battery operated sex toy?


They are nominated for fines, @Rob Fisher, Fines Master, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> That is no lie - best wife ever! Looks like Nicoticket - from left to right: (1) Don't know (2) Radioactive (3) Gravity (4) Don't know. What are they? Enjoy.


Betelgeuse and Hummingbird 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spiri (5/5/14)

Here it is guys and girls. Just a little post on the forum in between birthday celebrations to keep the honorable fines master @Rob Fisher at bay. I will post more on the rest of my Vape Mail as I find time.
Stingray clone, Nano kit with my kayfun, coloured tank section to go with the copper look and stingray drip tip.
I call it "Frankie aka Franken Vape"


​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Oh! the brass combo's are beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Then it came just in time


So my biggest concern right now is that the ohm reader and my svd do not seem to read the same reading, the ohm reader seems to be higher than the svd.. 

How can I test its accuracy?


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> So my biggest concern right now is that the ohm reader and my svd do not seem to read the same reading, the ohm reader seems to be higher than the svd..
> 
> How can I test its accuracy?



Go to any electronic shop and buy 1% 1/4W resistors ie. 1.2, 1.5, 1.8 & 2.2 Ohms, maximum 20c each and see which one gives you the closest reading to the particular resistor value


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Go to any electronic shop and buy 1% 1/4W resistors ie. 1.2, 1.5, 1.8 & 2.2 Ohms, maximum 20c each and see which one gives you the closest reading to the particular resistor value


Thanks, will do so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

@BhavZ ... tried this out now. The only low ohm resistor I had lying around was a 1 ohm(5 percent tolerance). Put it on the SVD and it displayed 1.0 ohm.

Not saying your SVD is definitely accurate but mine seems be spot on.


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

The 1.5ohm mpt3 coil reads 1.5 on the SVD but 1.63 on the meter

Sent from deep down in the Aqua using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Go to any electronic shop and buy 1% 1/4W resistors ie. 1.2, 1.5, 1.8 & 2.2 Ohms, maximum 20c each and see which one gives you the closest reading to the particular resistor value



I can tell you right now the svd just like all other innokin products gives a lower reading avg is 0.2 ohms sometimes up to 0.4 ohms. This is compared to my fluke multimeter. I compared @Riaz ohms meter (looks like yours) and it gave rhe same reading as the fluke so it is pretty accurate. The fluke only displays one digit after the comma though but I would alwaya favour it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

johan said:


> Go to any electronic shop and buy 1% 1/4W resistors ie. 1.2, 1.5, 1.8 & 2.2 Ohms, maximum 20c each and see which one gives you the closest reading to the particular resistor value



You lucky you in a decent town. Here they are 50c. R15 for for 16V cap. R10 for a 2N3904??

I desperately needed a 1k resistor the other day in mthatha... R5! And I had to dig for 5 mins in an ice cream box full off all sorts to find it. Still beat driving 220km home to find one.


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> I can tell you right now the svd just like all other innokin products gives a lower reading avg is 0.2 ohms sometimes up to 0.4 ohms. This is compared to my fluke multimeter. I compared @Riaz ohms meter (looks like yours) and it gave rhe same reading as the fluke so it is pretty accurate. The fluke only displays one digit after the comma though but I would alwaya favour it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Did you take the resistance of your leads into consideration?


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> Did you take the resistance of your leads into consideration?


Fluke meters are factory adjusted to take the leads into consideration. That's why if you use non-fluke leads on it you have to have it re-calibrated. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> I can tell you right now the svd just like all other innokin products gives a lower reading avg is 0.2 ohms sometimes up to 0.4 ohms. This is compared to my fluke multimeter. I compared @Riaz ohms meter (looks like yours) and it gave rhe same reading as the fluke so it is pretty accurate. The fluke only displays one digit after the comma though but I would alwaya favour it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


If that is the case then my meter vs SVD is with in range with the difference being only 0.13ohms


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Fluke meters are factory adjusted to take the leads into consideration. That's why if you use non-fluke leads on it you have to have it re-calibrated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



I've heard that before but my fluke measures 0.2 ohm when I touch leads together (original leads) but they are about 5 yrs old. Does yours say 0.0 when you do this?

I have a brand new fluke... never used. Just did the same and it measures 0.1 ohm.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Spiri said:


> Here it is guys and girls. Just a little post on the forum in between birthday celebrations to keep the honorable fines master @Rob Fisher at bay. I will post more on the rest of my Vape Mail as I find time.
> Stingray clone, Nano kit with may kayfun, coloured tank section to go with the copper look and stingray drip tip.
> I call it "Frankie aka Franken Vape"
> View attachment 4760
> ...



Looks awesome! And you just missed a fine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> They are nominated for fines, @Rob Fisher, Fines Master, Sir.



It's been a busy day and I missed some of the action... and seeing there is a nomination from our main man we don't even have to go to the jury... it's pretty much a case of do not pass go do not collect R200 but rather time to pay the piper! So @shabbar and @RezaD it appears that it is fine time for you boys!



And the sentence is... <drum roll>...



The elephant can be done at this location... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/

PS Welcome to the family... I don't think either of you have been fined yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> You lucky you in a decent town. Here they are 50c. R15 for for 16V cap. R10 for a 2N3904??
> 
> I desperately needed a 1k resistor the other day in mthatha... R5! And I had to dig for 5 mins in an ice cream box full off all sorts to find it. Still beat driving 220km home to find one.



next time just pm me - they are robbing you!


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

johan said:


> next time just pm me - they are robbing you!



Lol. That's the problem when there's only 1 electronics store in town. For our store we order from mantech or RS but it's the uncommon ones that we get shafted on


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

That's the main reason I'm importing components for the past 10+ years, cause even the big suppliers in Gauteng are nailing everybody on the uncommon components.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (5/5/14)

Spiri said:


> Here it is guys and girls. Just a little post on the forum in between birthday celebrations to keep the honorable fines master @Rob Fisher at bay. I will post more on the rest of my Vape Mail as I find time.
> Stingray clone, Nano kit with my kayfun, coloured tank section to go with the copper look and stingray drip tip.
> I call it "Frankie aka Franken Vape"
> View attachment 4760
> ...


with a nickname like that you should get: http://www.intaste.de/eLiquid/The-Standard/Frankenvape::2122.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (5/5/14)

Tom said:


> with a nickname like that you should get: http://www.intaste.de/eLiquid/The-Standard/Frankenvape::2122.html



Wowzers Batman Frankie Sauce! That would make my vape complete.


----------



## Tom (5/5/14)

Spiri said:


> Wowzers Batman Frankie Sauce! That would make my vape complete.


told you so


----------



## Silver (5/5/14)

A big vape gear and vape mail day indeed. 

@Tom, wishing you all the best in vanilla land 

@vaalboy all the best on the copper vein REO. 

@Rob Fisher that Woodvil looks so interesting. As I said to you before the side firing button seems very nice to use. Wish u many pleasurable menthol ice refills. Enjoy

@Spiri, Frankie looks so good. Wish u well with it. 

And to all the others who got vape mail, enjoy your toys and accessories.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (5/5/14)

Spiri said:


> Here it is guys and girls. Just a little post on the forum in between birthday celebrations to keep the honorable fines master @Rob Fisher at bay. I will post more on the rest of my Vape Mail as I find time.
> Stingray clone, Nano kit with my kayfun, coloured tank section to go with the copper look and stingray drip tip.
> I call it "Frankie aka Franken Vape"
> View attachment 4760
> ...



That looks sick as tits 

And congrats to all you other dudes with the mail of vapes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spiri (5/5/14)

Here is the rest of my vape mail (with previously posted pics) as promised.
I will do reviews when I have had some time to get to know Frankie and the gang better.
Super stoked with all the new bling things!

Trident Dripper, Nitecore 4 bay charger, Clear tank for Kayfun, Kayfun nano body kit, Kayfun coloured sections, Variable wattage Kick, Mixed Stingray Clone, Stingray style Drip tip, Vicious Ant style Chaplin drip tips (gold & silver) & assorted Vape King Juices.



*The Stingray is a teeny little fellow in 350 mode!*

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (5/5/14)

@Spiri that Stingray clone mod is really cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spiri (5/5/14)

Thanks @Alex , I love too. Thus far I have found no fault on it. The threads are superb and with all tubes put together there are no visible seams. The floating pin works wonderfully and the magnetic switch has given me no problems yet. But I will find fault in due time though.


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Spiri said:


> Here is the rest of my vape mail (with previously posted pics) as promised.
> I will do reviews when I have had some time to get to know Frankie and the gang better.
> Super stoked with all the new bling things!
> 
> ...


That is an awesome stack of vape mail to receive. Enjoy.


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a busy day and I missed some of the action... and seeing there is a nomination from our main man we don't even have to go to the jury... it's pretty much a case of do not pass go do not collect R200 but rather time to pay the piper! So @shabbar and @RezaD it appears that it is fine time for you boys!
> 
> View attachment 4765
> 
> ...



It was just a matter of time ....... once again I would like to thank @johan for this.....knew my tourettes would get me in the sticky once again.....

So are you guys saying I could have phrased my question more eloquently?

Never mind I'll just pay the fine your honour!?? The problem with being on the edge is you are bound to step over it now and again.......right where the spietkops are waiting! I'm sorry Mr Occifer..... Busted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Fine paid boss!!!

Now where is that Mr Loverman?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> I've heard that before but my fluke measures 0.2 ohm when I touch leads together (original leads) but they are about 5 yrs old. Does yours say 0.0 when you do this?
> 
> I have a brand new fluke... never used. Just did the same and it measures 0.1 ohm.



Sometimes it helps to open my big fat mouth............

You sir have been most helpful. You are 100% correct. My meter is showing a resistance of between 0-0.3 Ohms (it fluctuates) I have not checked it since it was last calibrated about 2 years ago. Definitely need to have it done. 

Not sure if I should be entering a coiling competition with an uncalibrated meter. Makes me wanna fluke!!!

It was already a long shot now what am I to do? @ Matthee what device will be used to measure the results?

Mind you it will be cheaper to buy that ohm meter than to calibrate a fluke!


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

@ShaneW your Fluke should read 0,0 Ohms when you touch the leads together - if there is not something wrong with the leads themselves, then I think you should clean the sockets on the fluke and the jacks on the leads.

"_... once again I would like to thank @@johan for this ..._"
It's my absolute honour @RezaD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Never mind I'll just pay the fine your honour!?? The problem with being on the edge is you are bound to step over it now and again.......right where the spietkops are waiting! I'm sorry Mr Occifer..... Busted



What a good boy...


----------



## Riaz (6/5/14)

@Spiri that stringray looks awesome man!

@BhavZ my svd and ohms meter readings are the same, making provision that the SVD only gives a 2 digit reading whereas the ohms reader gives 3 digits.

so the svd sort of rounds up to the nearest figure if one might say so

ive tested this time and time again


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

Riaz said:


> @Spiri that stringray looks awesome man!
> 
> @BhavZ my svd and ohms meter readings are the same, making provision that the SVD only gives a 2 digit reading whereas the ohms reader gives 3 digits.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Riaz 

I tested my aqua on the svd and the ohm meter and on the svd it read at 0.8ohms and on the ohm meter it read at 0.86ohms. Then I tested my mpt3 with stock coil and on the svd it read at 1.50hms and on the meter it read at 1.63ohms


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Riaz
> 
> I tested my aqua on the svd and the ohm meter and on the svd it read at 0.8ohms and on the ohm meter it read at 0.86ohms. Then I tested my mpt3 with stock coil and on the svd it read at 1.50hms and on the meter it read at 1.63ohms



Hi @BhavZ - i have also noticed similar variations between the SVD and the ohm meter. What i have observed though is if i dont tighten the atty on the ohm meter tightly enough, i get very strange readings.


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

In the real world 10% either way is so minute - I won't complain at all


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @BhavZ - i have also noticed similar variations between the SVD and the ohm meter. What i have observed though is if i dont tighten the atty on the ohm meter tightly enough, i get very strange readings.


Thanks @Silver 

I am starting to think that the issue lies with the ego connector as the 510 seems to be more on par with the svd but will try to tighten the atty down more when I get home tonight and do further tests

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

johan said:


> In the real world 10% either way is so minute - I won't complain at all


My concern is around getting the actual reading (knowing the variance) in light of the competition


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> My concern is around getting the actual reading (knowing the variance) in light of the competition



I suggest all competitors should compare their ohm meters with the judge's ohm meter before the competition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

johan said:


> I suggest all competitors should compare their ohm meters with the judge's ohm meter before the competition.


Brilliant idea, thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/5/14)

johan said:


> @ShaneW your Fluke should read 0,0 Ohms when you touch the leads together - if there is not something wrong with the leads themselves, then I think you should clean the sockets on the fluke and the jacks on the leads.
> 
> "_... once again I would like to thank @@johan for this ..._"
> It's my absolute honour @RezaD
> ...




The more expensive fluke like the 80 series, have a relative button so you can remove the leads resistance







I have the 179 costs about R4000 which doesn't remove the leads resistance.


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> The more expensive fluke like the 80 series, have a relative button so you can remove the leads resistance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never used the 179, but as far as I know all Flukes auto zero and the 80 series like the 83V is more accurate than the others, hence the relative/self calibration button. One of my older Flukes 15B also auto zero, proviso the connectors are clean. I still suggest you clean the connectors on meter as well as leads and try again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/14)




----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

johan said:


> @ShaneW your Fluke should read 0,0 Ohms when you touch the leads together - if there is not something wrong with the leads themselves, then I think you should clean the sockets on the fluke and the jacks on the leads.
> 
> "_... once again I would like to thank @@johan for this ..._"
> It's my absolute honour @RezaD
> ...



My hero!!! You have redeemed yourself......... I'll be whipping out the contact cleaner tonight....????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/14)

Efest LUC V4 Charger... and the bonus is it comes with a cigarette light connection so I can charge while on our trip to CT!

Also a couple of decent drip tips... and clone Kayfun Lite to play with!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (6/5/14)

nice one @Rob Fisher


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Efest LUC V4 Charger... and the bonus is it comes with a cigarette light connection so I can charge while on our trip to CT!
> 
> Also a couple of decent drip tips... and clone Kayfun Lite to play with!
> View attachment 4783



Love the LCD display on that.....enjoy


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Efest LUC V4 Charger... and the bonus is it comes with a cigarette light connection so I can charge while on our trip to CT!
> 
> Also a couple of decent drip tips... and clone Kayfun Lite to play with!
> View attachment 4783



Lovely @Rob Fisher 
I didnt know about the cigarette lighter adaptor. That is a great thing. The Nitecore doesnt have that


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> I didnt know about the cigarette lighter adaptor. That is a great thing. The Nitecore doesnt have that



Umm yes it does. I bought my Nitecore from Takealot - seems in SA you only get the version with the 12V adapter.


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> I didnt know about the cigarette lighter adaptor. That is a great thing. The Nitecore doesnt have that



As far as I know it does have a 12V adapter input


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Oops, me big bad

Just checked the box of my nitecore and noticed the cigarette lighter adaptor. Was in the box at the back of my cupboard for so long I forgot about it. 

Thanks guys. Yipee, now i can charge in the car for long trips if needed. 

I still like the idea of the voltage readout on the Efest Luc charger though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> I didnt know about the cigarette lighter adaptor. That is a great thing. The Nitecore doesnt have that


The nitecore does have the option, it just doesnt come in the package


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> I didnt know about the cigarette lighter adaptor. That is a great thing. The Nitecore doesnt have that



Big time! It was an added bonus when I opened the box... I love the LED's too! Good buy!


----------



## andro (6/5/14)

Small vape mail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

congrats on the mail andro


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

Nice @andro I like that frosty look on the mega pma section


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Nice!!!!! Review compulsory..... else you will face a stiff fine!!!


----------



## Dr Evil (6/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> The nitecore does have the option, it just doesnt come in the package



As far as I'm aware, it doesn't come with the dual battery charger, only the the charger that takes 4 batteries

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Riaz (6/5/14)

Dr Evil said:


> As far as I'm aware, it doesn't come with the dual battery charger, only the the charger that takes 4 batteries
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


nope you incorrect @Dr Evil 

i bought a dual battery charger, and mine came with the car charger as well 

on FT you have the option of with or without


----------



## Dr Evil (6/5/14)

Riaz said:


> nope you incorrect @Dr Evil
> 
> i bought a dual battery charger, and mine came with the car charger as well
> 
> on FT you have the option of with or without



Okay okay, I bought the SA version aka the we charge you for everything version

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Okay okay, I bought the SA version aka the we charge you for everything version
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



The SA version does comes with the 12V adaptor by default..... I don't think the other version is available here.


----------



## Jimbo (6/5/14)

Mine also didn't have a car charger. R







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> The SA version does comes with the 12V adaptor by default..... I don't think the other version is available here.



@BhavZ also didn't come with it hey, I know on nitecores SA site they show it with the quad battery charger, cant remember seeing it with the dual

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/5/14)

Blerry public holiday is screwing with my vape mail. Only getting my new liquids from VapeKing on Thursday.


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

Dr Evil said:


> @BhavZ also didn't come with it hey, I know on nitecores SA site they show it with the quad battery charger, cant remember seeing it with the dual
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Mine didnt come with a car charger either


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/14)

My original 2 battery Nitcore didn't come with a car attachment either... that's why I was so excited when this fancy one did! Whoooo!


----------



## Silver (7/5/14)

Just to clarify on this issue, I got the nitecore 4 channel charger from Nitecore SA a few months back and it had the 12v cig lighter adapter cable in the box.


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

I got the Efest LUC 2-bay charger with 12VDC car adapter


----------



## vaalboy (7/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Umm yes it does. I bought my Nitecore from Takealot - seems in SA you only get the version with the 12V adapter.



Yip, my I2 came with a 12v car adapter too. Got mine from directly from nitecore SA


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

A small package of Heather's goodies from @Cape vaping supplies




Trying the Dragon's fire now. Kind of like a spicy tobacco I think? Definitely is a little burn going on - I think @johan is gonna like this one!

I must confess this is a recycled Vape Mail pic, nicked from CVS' classified advert. I was too lazy to create a new one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

First parcel finally arrived!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

Vamo for my Fishing Buddy, some Nautilus coils, blunt nose syringes and a dual USB car charger for the trip!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> First parcel finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4873


who did you use as a courier?
i tried to ship a cat the other day, and they told me, that cannot ship live animals.... i was soo pissed

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Metal Liz (8/5/14)

hahaha Peter you are too funnyyyyy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

LOL! @PeterHarris 

Rob what flavour of cat is that? I really like it alot. I think you should send it to me to look after while you are away

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> LOL! @PeterHarris
> 
> Rob what flavour of cat is that? I really like it alot. I think you should send it to me to look after while you are away


that flavor is clearly ginger.... i think....


----------



## RezaD (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> LOL! @PeterHarris
> 
> Rob what flavour of cat is that? I really like it alot. I think you should send it to me to look after while you are away



I love cats......there are 5 in my household...... love all 5!!!! There is one that follows me everywhere.....even to the toilet!!!! Can't even brush my teeth without him standing on the basin next to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Impossible @PeterHarris! I don't know if @Rob Fisher is capable of loving a ginger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> Impossible @PeterHarris! I don't know if @Rob Fisher is capable of loving a ginger



yea but if you look closely you will notice that the cat is mixed with some other flavors, maybe Caramel, chocolate, cappuccino... difficult to tell from that angel, maybe a HD pic could help us.




on another note, when im at the office my profile pic says im from USA, but when home im back in RSA...wierd and random....


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

OMG, and he is not using cotton or silica to vape, he using a freaking BLANKET!


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Wait, we have had a "Show & Tell: Cats Edition" on the forum before:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/duck.1660/page-6#post-37053

There are more pics of Rob's cat there, as well as plenty of other forum members cats


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

hahaha @PeterHarris 

maybe add the cat to the tastebox?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> LOL! @PeterHarris
> 
> Rob what flavour of cat is that? I really like it alot. I think you should send it to me to look after while you are away



She is a Bengal @devdev ... cross between an Asian Wild Cat and Domestic Cats 5th Generation. She is a really special cat one of the best I have ever had... a real one man cat! I have two... sisters. One fat one and the one in the picture that a big hunter of note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> Impossible @PeterHarris! I don't know if @Rob Fisher is capable of loving a ginger



I love all Cats!


----------



## Melinda (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> LOL! @PeterHarris
> 
> Rob what flavour of cat is that? I really like it alot. I think you should send it to me to look after while you are away



Hey @devdev @Rob Fisher and I can talk forever about our Bengals so don't get us started

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Melinda said:


> Hey @devdev @Rob Fisher and I can talk forever about our Bengals so don't get us started



Pics needed urgently Melinda - or a fine may be coming!


----------



## Melinda (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> Pics needed urgently Melinda - or a fine may be coming!



Heh I have posted them before
This is Loki our Bengal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

... just for the record, this derailing as all @Rob Fisher 's fault....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ... just for the record, this derailing as all @Rob Fisher 's fault....



It's OK......Rob will only fine you!!!!????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Melinda said:


> Heh I have posted them before
> This is Loki our Bengal
> View attachment 4881


What a pretty Katteh! You don't need him anymore. He sent me a telepathic message and wants to live at me. Trust me, it's totally true.

PS


----------



## RezaD (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> What a pretty Katteh! You don't need him anymore. He sent me a telepathic message and wants to live at me. Trust me, it's totally true.
> 
> PS
> 
> View attachment 4882



OK...............make that 2 fines!!!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

2nd Vape Mail for the day! Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice stock for the road trip to CT and back! And a USB pass through thingy to play with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

let me know what you think about that pass through .... thx


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> let me know what you think about that pass through .... thx



Pretty crap... cable too short really unless you are using on a notebook and the power isn't really good enough I don't think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> What a pretty Katteh! You don't need him anymore. He sent me a telepathic message and wants to live at me. Trust me, it's totally true.
> 
> PS
> 
> View attachment 4882



@devdev You will have to take him out of my cold dead hands...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (8/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty crap... cable too short really unless you are using on a notebook and the power isn't really good enough I don't think.



Correct............but in the hands of @ johan......could be something viable. I would just replace the wire with a thicker guage to draw more power. Only problem is you only get 500 mah from a USB port - which is inadequate. To be viable you would need an AC/DC adapter that puts out min 5 amps @ 5V. @johan can confirm. I have obviously comptemplated this but decided it was not worthwhile pursuing.


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Melinda said:


> @devdev You will have to take him out of my cold dead hands...


Could probably remove it from your shaking silver induced nicotine overdose hands instead

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Correct............but in the hands of @ johan......could be something viable. I would just replace the wire with a thicker guage to draw more power. Only problem is you only get 500 mah from a USB port - which is inadequate. To be viable you would need an AC/DC adapter that puts out min 5 amps @ 5V. @johan can confirm. I have obviously comptemplated this but decided it was not worthwhile pursuing.


You get higher amp output from the USB slots that are for charging Samsung and iPad tablets. Have got a 12v USB output for the car that can charge an iPad. Still don't see driving a proper RBA with the passthrough as being viable. Rather use an MVP with passthrough. It can charge and put out solid power from the battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

Third and final and most important Vape Mail of the Day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

Amanda has arrived! But whoops forgot to order a brass fire button! How sad!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

That is an awesome Vape Mail @Fob Risher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve (8/5/14)

Vape mail . Lovely






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Amanda has arrived! But whoops forgot to order a brass fire button! How sad!
> 
> View attachment 4887


And that extra door? Colour?


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/5/14)

Received my vape mail from VapeKing.

1 x VK Kings Cream
1 x VK Choc coconut
Replacement coils for my iclear 16B

Next order of things already in trollie from VM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

All the girls together! Erica, Kiera and Amamnda!


Matthee said:


> And that extra door? Colour?



Brass! Not sure what I'm gonna do with it just yet... maybe shine it up for the Copper Vein?


----------



## Andre (9/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> All the girls together! Erica, Kiera and Amamnda!
> 
> 
> Brass! Not sure what I'm gonna do with it just yet... maybe shine it up for the Copper Vein?


Would look b..ass on the copper vein, even without shining up. Pop us a picture please.


----------



## steve (9/5/14)

Nickoticket . Came straight to my work . Didnt even have to go to the post office and they sent me a sweetie . result !





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

steve said:


> Nickoticket . Came straight to my work . Didnt even have to go to the post office and they sent me a sweetie . result !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Vapemail! Enjoy!!! Also please remember to share your thoughts after you have tested them.

By the way.......exactly where in Cape Town are you located?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

steve said:


> Nickoticket . Came straight to my work . Didnt even have to go to the post office and they sent me a sweetie . result !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would love to hear about how that french vanilla and creme brulee taste

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wca (9/5/14)

@steve , hope you enjoy, great Vape mail. Must let us know about the creme brulee, if my wife sees it I would prob have to get it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (9/5/14)

nice mail stevie. reza his from nyanga lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/5/14)

awesome vape mail guys!!! enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice mail stevie. reza his from nyanga lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Cool man..... I ain't afraid to go anywhere....let me think......um yeah I am pretty sure we a have a Corporate Social Investment project in Nyanga still.....time to revisit the project....and taste the fruits of labour!??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (9/5/14)

@steve how long did Nicoticket take to arrive?

Placed my order on Monday


----------



## johan (9/5/14)

See: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/page-58 - no need to duplicate


----------



## JimmyZee (9/5/14)

A few VM goodies for me (Legends range & a few concentrates)... & some spares for a friend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar (9/5/14)

Just received a batch of concentrate liquids from creative flavours .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

nice mails guys


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

so nice you had to share twice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve (9/5/14)

devdev said:


> @steve how long did Nicoticket take to arrive?
> 
> Placed my order on Monday


Really quick dev . Ordered on the 24th. It shipped the same day and arrived today . Awesome service. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (9/5/14)

steve said:


> Really quick dev . Ordered on the 24th. It shipped the same day and arrived today . Awesome service.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Oh my duck! That is awesome news. Got over 250mls incoming 

Enjoy dude, I skipped the creme brulee and went Frenilla, Custard's last stand, H1N1 and the Gravity one


----------



## ShaneW (9/5/14)

steve said:


> Really quick dev . Ordered on the 24th. It shipped the same day and arrived today . Awesome service.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk





devdev said:


> Oh my duck! That is awesome news. Got over 250mls incoming
> 
> Enjoy dude, I skipped the creme brulee and went Frenilla, Custard's last stand, H1N1 and the Gravity one



What did shipping and customs cost?


----------



## johan (9/5/14)

devdev said:


> Oh my duck! That is awesome news. Got over 250mls incoming
> 
> Enjoy dude, I skipped the creme brulee and went Frenilla, Custard's last stand, H1N1 and the Gravity one



Dev I know you not going to like the H1N1, so I've got 1'st dibs to buy it from you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve (9/5/14)

Shipping was 12 dollars . I got off scott free from customs 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (9/5/14)

lucky bastard

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve (9/5/14)

devdev said:


> Oh my duck! That is awesome news. Got over 250mls incoming
> 
> Enjoy dude, I skipped the creme brulee and went Frenilla, Custard's last stand, H1N1 and the Gravity one


Nice selection . Wish id bought 50 ml bottles now . Tried a few drips and it definitely needs some steeping time 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/14)

Will do @Matthee as soon as I get back from foooshing!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (9/5/14)

Some new juice to try... Castle long from 5P 

New wider drip tips for dripping without removing the tip, from Vapor Jack

Kayfun replacement clear tank. The thread was a bit damaged on the obe I used before. Just in case.






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (9/5/14)

Lekka Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## johan (9/5/14)

Nog Lekka Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (9/5/14)

johan said:


> Lekka Vape Mail
> 
> View attachment 4941



now that is exiting vape mail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (9/5/14)

Think im gonna need a new clearo friggin wicks bubblegum flavour clouded my tank

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (9/5/14)

Had been tracking this for weeks, had to go and hash them at Durmail Hub at 3 in the aft on a Friday.. end result.. my First Mech the Brass Nemesis

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

johan said:


> Lekka Vape Mail
> 
> View attachment 4941


Ohm, ons het mos nou al ontmoet, wanneer kan ek vir Ohm kom kuier - i'll bring my EMPTY mPT3 with...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Ohm, ons het mos nou al ontmoet, wanneer kan ek vir Ohm kom kuier - i'll bring my EMPTY mPT3 with...



Sal jou gesig nooit vergeet nie  ek is vas die naweek en vroeg volgende week is ek weg bos toe tot na die volgende naweek. Daarna reel ons iets.


----------



## devdev (9/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> What did shipping and customs cost?


Can't say about customs, but shipping was $45 for priority shipping international via USPS for the order. Figured the more expensive option should avoid the parcel doing 1 month untrackable disappearing act



johan said:


> Dev I know you not going to like the H1N1, so I've got 1'st dibs to buy it from you!



With pleasure @johan. I owe you one for nicking the Heathers from under your nose.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (9/5/14)

What was meant to be a routine stop and collect from Vape King after work landed up being a wee bit of shopping spree 

At least I didn't walk out of there with a kitten...




Sigelei 20w
5P Castle Long Reserve
3 2400 mah 18650 Efests
2 183560 efests
6 driptips
1 PMA Kayfun tank
1 Trident
1 Patriot
2 VK Liquids
2 Vape Elixir liquids
0 Kittens

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/5/14)

Come back in 6 weeks for your kitten 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve (9/5/14)

devdev said:


> What was meant to be a routine stop and collect from Vape King after work landed up being a wee bit of shopping spree
> 
> At least I didn't walk out of there with a kitten...
> 
> ...


Wahahaha . Good work ! . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape mail number #4! Wow good news and bad news! The good news is I think Kiera in in the envelope... the bad news is I have to pat R1,370 in Duty and Vat!
> 
> View attachment 4727



I'm curious, it says on your parcel $250 correct? Is that what you paid? And they charged Duty of R800 odd. That's 30%

Most of the categories in Duty Sch 1 Part 2B only has a 7% duty ???


----------



## Silver (10/5/14)

johan said:


> I got the Efest LUC 2-bay charger with 12VDC car adapter



Hi @johan, was that the one with the lcd display that tells you the voltage of the battery? If so, where did you get it if I may ask?


----------



## johan (10/5/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @johan, was that the one with the lcd display that tells you the voltage of the battery? If so, where did you get it if I may ask?



Yes one with LCD and got it from the importer, very nice chap. Tom also got it from this guy before he left SA for Germany: henri@torchsa.com
Just pop him an email and he will respond, they also have a website: www.torchsa.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (10/5/14)

johan said:


> Yes one with LCD and got it from the importer, very nice chap. Tom also got it from this guy before he left SA for Germany: henri@torchsa.com
> Just pop him an email and he will respond, they also have a website: www.torchsa.com


+1 for Henri. Outstanding service! Dropped it off with me the day I left....post office strike nearly screwed me on that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/5/14)

@Gizmo decided to give me a little present so excited 







Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (10/5/14)

Looks awesome and all girly with the Hello Kitty driptip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/5/14)

Even came pre-built with a parallel coil  hehe

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/5/14)

stroods you definitely one lucky gal

big ups to @Gizmo - way to go man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/5/14)

Riaz said:


> stroods you definitely one lucky gal
> 
> big ups to @Gizmo - way to go man



I am aren't I... Either that or he just got sick of me whining that I want a Kayfun 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (10/5/14)

Oh, the Kayfun on the Nemesis looks awesome... 

Thanks @Stroodlepuff for that picture. Now I know what my next mod is going to be (minus the Kitty cat drip tip) - just couldn't decide - so many options, so many toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Even came pre-built with a parallel coil  hehe


Welcome to the mech corner! Enjoy. That looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/14)

Enjoy it @Stroodlepuff !
The only Nemi/Kayfun with a Kitty drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/5/14)

Congrats @Stroodlepuff! Awesome setup you have there.

Welcome to the mech side of life, it really kicks the lama's @ss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (10/5/14)

soonkia said:


> Oh, the Kayfun on the Nemesis looks awesome...
> 
> Thanks @Stroodlepuff for that picture. Now I know what my next mod is going to be (minus the Kitty cat drip tip) - just couldn't decide - so many options, so many toys


do eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

i promise you wont regret this setup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (10/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Gizmo decided to give me a little present so excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wahay! Awesome Stroods. Although after last night I suspect that it was not coiled by Giz himself lol!

You better become a kick ass coil builder now, no excuses

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Can't even remember what's inside!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

Ahhhh a whole lot of drip tips.... some mPT3's for tasting and some battery cases.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

Hmmmmmm?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Wow, @Rob Fisher . At some point we can start shopping by you. Lol. Wish I could do some vape shopping, sucks being back on sigs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

Reo sub-ohm kit - thank you @Matthee for arranging this

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## andro (12/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh a whole lot of drip tips.... some mPT3's for tasting and some battery cases.
> View attachment 4992


Does the mPT3 now come in different packaging?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

andro said:


> Does the mPT3 now come in different packaging?



They are Clones. I keep getting people visiting who STEAL my stock so these ones will be used and the real ones will be hidden!


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

@andro , yes it's in the little grey and white box.


----------



## andro (12/5/14)

Ok . Cool . When i ve got mine so was the real thing .


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Ow ok, my mistake. Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

WOW that are actually ORIGINAL Mini PT3's! I just checked the security codes on them! They are the real thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

That's what I thought. I bought original, and it came in a box like that. And now some a-hole is enjoying my baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

I got some vape mail 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## andro (12/5/14)

So i suppose they just changed the box if both are original

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

@Metal Liz , awesome. Hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

i'll add this here 

ok, once again @@Stroodlepuff , your shop is in a very bad location for my credit card 

so i went to VapeKing to pick up some more jooses and some ProTank 2 coils, as im done with dual coils....

so what did i walk out with....?

PT2 coils
5 jooses
2 batteries
battery charger
nemesis mech mod
Kayfun 3.1

batteries are on charge now....

my feeling so far, i dont really like the mech mod thing, because of the fire button sitting on the bottom, but im sure i'll get used to it, well i have to if i wana suck on the kayfun.... 

i prefer a button on the side... maybe i should get one of those 69 mod things... or a sigeli?

any ideas.......

also a big thanks to the guys in store showing me how to work this...come to think of it, i still need to name it/him/her...?

oh and the pic

Edit: i took one of the half charged batteries as i could not wait anymore...and now i think im close to a silver...
whahoweeeeeee!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i'll add this here
> 
> ok, once again @@Stroodlepuff , your shop is in a very bad location for my credit card
> 
> ...


Now you are rocking, Sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I got some vape mail
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Eeeeeeekkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That be the juices that I absolutely hated..... See e-liquid review section under Feellife. I had Desert and Butterscotch. Both were unvapable for me. Who did you get it from and what was the price? Please remember to post a review about each of them seeing that you are familiar with VM juices as well.....????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I got some vape mail
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Nice packaging. We need your impressions on those juices. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

thanks @Matthee, will def do  @Reeza, i'm trying the tobacco now with a bit of the mint mixed in and it's very nice  oh and it was R50 a bottle, got it from VapeCulture


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

Pro tank mini 3, vision spinner 2 and nitecore i4

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Die Kriek (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i'll add this here
> 
> ok, once again @@Stroodlepuff , your shop is in a very bad location for my credit card
> 
> ...


What mod is that on the far right? The one with the sideways drip tip?

.

.

.

.

.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Pro tank mini 3, vision spinner 2 and niteforce i4
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Excellent combo...enjoy


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> What mod is that on the far right? The one with the sideways drip tip?
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw that............ looks muchos scary ekse.......some serious wooden mods.......S&M maybe? ????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

thats the froggenator! im too much of a noob to even put juice in her.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> thats the froggenator! im too much of a noob to even put juice in her.......



Took that way out of context, to a really, really bad place

Pete that was completely the wrong thing to say after @RezaD brought up S&M and someone mentioning wood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

hahahahahahah i didnt even realize

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/5/14)

devdev said:


> Took that way out of context, to a really, really bad place
> 
> Pete that was completely the wrong thing to say after @RezaD brought up S&M and someone mentioning wood.


Ok, that's it. 0mg unflavoured for you for the rest of the afternoon!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Ok, that's it. 0mg unflavoured for you for the rest of the afternoon!


for me? or devdev?


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

Fail @Die Kriek to bring up juice again.... this is going down hill.

I am going to find a sock

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hahahahahahah i didnt even realize



OK.... so it's worse than I feared.... beyond my wildest imagination............so tell us more about this device.... does it work with all types of wood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (12/5/14)

devdev said:


> Fail @Die Kriek to bring up juice again.... this is going down hill.
> 
> I am going to find a sock


That's your own fault, I was making a recommendation to remedy the situation, what your mind did with it is on you! 

Now stop putting pictures in my head so I can breathe again please!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

RezaD said:


> OK.... so it's worse than I feared.... beyond my wildest imagination............so tell us more about this device.... does it work with all types of wood?


I don't think @PeterHarris knows how to use this device. See his post above. He hasn't managed to get his juice into it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

RezaD said:


> OK.... so it's worse than I feared.... beyond my wildest imagination............so tell us more about this device.... does it work with all types of wood?




well there is a pin\ sideways dripping tip.. thats made out of wood.
then you put the "tip" into the frogs mouth, which is also made of wood. actually the whole thing in "erected" out of wood, but if you push the tip to far in, it really becomes quite stiff, and you need to back up a bit.

and this is only for storing it.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> well there i pin, ot sideways dripping tip.. thats made out of wood.
> then you put the "tip" into the frogs mouth, which is also made of wood. actually the whole thing in "erected" out of wood, but if you push the tip to far in, it really becomes quite stiff, and you need to back up a bit.
> 
> and this is only for storing it.....



*shaking my head* 

I have to stay out of this. There's just too many places to take it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> well there is a pin\ sideways dripping tip.. thats made out of wood.
> then you put the "tip" into the frogs mouth, which is also made of wood. actually the whole thing in "erected" out of wood, but if you push the tip to far in, it really becomes quite stiff, and you need to back up a bit.
> 
> and this is only for storing it.....



*** Fell off chair laughing***

Not the answer I was expecting....thank goodness you only posted it now. 2 minutes after my boss left. I don't care what the rest of them think.....???????? .......this is where I get off the bus. Last time I got ummm into trouble with the spietkops!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Pro tank mini 3, vision spinner 2 and niteforce i4
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Great combination. Where did you find a Vision Spinner 2?


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

@Matthee eciggies just got it in earlier today. Black and silver 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Matthee eciggies just got it in earlier today. Black and silver
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks - not on their web site yet.


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

@Matthee Nope, but contact them, they will be more than willing to help.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

and here is a Video of the froggenator!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

my mate has a big coffee tin on a string that does lion roars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> and here is a Video of the froggenator!



I stop after 8 seconds, when you started sticking wood in its mouth. Got too afraid to see what was going to happen next

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i'll add this here
> 
> ok, once again @@Stroodlepuff , your shop is in a very bad location for my credit card
> 
> ...



You have @Rowan Francis and @SVS1000 to thank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

Got some Awesome V8 drip tips and some high octane fuel for the machines.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wca (12/5/14)

Awesome gear @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/5/14)

Nice one buddy, congrats.. Looks sweet

Sent from deep down in the Aqua using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

those drip tips look sweet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

Riaz said:


> those drip tips look sweet!



Thanks bru, I like the beefy look  and these things really get the chest hairs growing.


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks bru, I like the beefy look  and these things really get the chest hairs growing.


talking about chest, i couldnt help but notice your profile pic LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

Riaz said:


> talking about chest, i couldnt help but notice your profile pic LOL



Indeed, I just love her cap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/5/14)

johan said:


> Sal jou gesig nooit vergeet nie  ek is vas die naweek en vroeg volgende week is ek weg bos toe tot na die volgende naweek. Daarna reel ons iets.


 
Ohm @johan , your keyboard is broken chap ^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i'll add this here
> 
> 
> 
> also a big thanks to the guys in store showing me how to work this...come to think of it, i still need to name it/him/her...?



it was a pleasure to help out @PeterHarris


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

Vape mail arrived in time for my dear friend in the Kalahari this week which is still smoking pipe and cigars - never ever tried to convert anyone, but with him I think violence will convince him at the end - problem though he is 6'5" tall - will try my best.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

johan said:


> Vape mail arrived in time for my dear friend in the Kalahari this week which is still smoking pipe and cigars - never ever tried to convert anyone, but with him I think violence will convince him at the end - problem though he is 6'5" tall - will try my best.
> 
> View attachment 5039



Nice.

Can I be your friend too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

Alex said:


> Nice.
> 
> Can I be your friend too



With those b#@bies anytime!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

Ohm Johan, now that is something that will suit you aswell


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Ohm Johan, now that is something that will suit you aswell



I've ordered a different pipe for myself - expect to arrive in 2-weeks time as I don't fancy cartos


----------



## VapeCulture (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Eeeeeeekkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That be the juices that I absolutely hated..... See e-liquid review section under Feellife. I had Desert and Butterscotch. Both were unvapable for me. Who did you get it from and what was the price? Please remember to post a review about each of them seeing that you are familiar with VM juices as well.....????



Hi @RezaD that's very interesting as I have exclusive rights to Feelife, and our stock only arrived last week so please tell me how you were able to try these juices previously?


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

johan said:


> I've ordered a different pipe for myself - expect to arrive in 2-weeks time as I don't fancy cartos


hahaha, i was about to ask wtf is a carrot and then realized your said C A R T O

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza (13/5/14)

johan said:


> Vape mail arrived in time for my dear friend in the Kalahari this week which is still smoking pipe and cigars - never ever tried to convert anyone, but with him I think violence will convince him at the end - problem though he is 6'5" tall - will try my best.
> 
> View attachment 5039


That is awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

johan said:


> Vape mail arrived in time for my dear friend in the Kalahari this week which is still smoking pipe and cigars - never ever tried to convert anyone, but with him I think violence will convince him at the end - problem though he is 6'5" tall - will try my best.
> 
> View attachment 5039


Way to go, kudos, Sir. 
Don't fancy cartos either, but like the pipe idea. May I ask from where you ordered yours?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Way to go, kudos, Sir.
> Don't fancy cartos either, but like the pipe idea. May I ask from where you ordered yours?



Got from Oupa at VM Matthee

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/5/14)

Eciggies have listed their Vision Spinner 2! Have to say I'm really happy so far with mine, great design, nice feel and battery and the light changing colour based on the battery level is a huge improvement over the previous one!!

http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_II_Black_1650mAh
http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_ II_Silver_1650mAh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/5/14)

Protank mini 3 on vision spinner 2.







Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Protank mini 3 on vision spinner 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, this is a sexy little setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/5/14)

@annemarievdh I agree, if looks is what you're going for I think this is definitely a combo to consider. Also a very nice smoke and the battery seems to last nicely

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (14/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Eciggies have listed their Vision Spinner 2! Have to say I'm really happy so far with mine, great design, nice feel and battery and the light changing colour based on the battery level is a huge improvement over the previous one!!
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_II_Black_1650mAh
> http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_ II_Silver_1650mAh



Ah dammit, i so badly wanted the 2 but couldn't find one anywhere, so settled on the V1 and now i see this...


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Protank mini 3 on vision spinner 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really looks good. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

agree with @annemarievdh very sexy looking setup that!!! Nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/5/14)

That's an awesome setup!


----------



## Xhale (14/5/14)

squape atty arrived, niggles with the base but I'm having fun solving it
clones, always something to keep you occupied with.
first impressions: it is very quiet not much popping or fizzing or air noise, this is at 1ohm. It may grow on me

??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

that looks pretty schweet @Vern

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (14/5/14)

Small mail. And a case for when i finally will get the semovar delivered here . Must keep it safe ....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

nice stuff @andro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/5/14)

Vapedy Vape! Bump Mail!











Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

wow @crack2483 that's some lekka vapemail you've got there


----------



## thekeeperza (15/5/14)

@crack2483 that is awesome vape mail dude. that Stingray mech looks the business.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Vapedy Vape! Bump Mail!



Wawawiewa @crack2483! Kayfun Lite Plus, Trident, Igo-L, Stingray, Nemesis and is that an Aqua peeking out at me there top left?


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

wow that is so awesome!
happy vaping 
we expect full reviews

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Wawawiewa @crack2483! Kayfun Lite Plus, Trident, Igo-L, Stingray, Nemesis and is that an Aqua peeking out at me there top left?



Just the nemi tubes, will give a before and after shot after dressing it. Top left is some cheapo clearo x10 or something.






And this






Is spose to be a Russian 91%. Is it? Never held a kayfun or Russian before



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Is spose to be a Russian 91%. Is it? Never held a kayfun or Russian before
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



dont matter what it is, im surprised you could hold it so long, cause damn that Kayfun is HOT/.....tssssss.!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/5/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483 (15/5/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Those coloured tubes for the nemi are gorgeous! I want Pink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (15/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That looks good. I ordered the blu as well. Cant wait.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (15/5/14)

That looks freaking awesome!! @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/5/14)

Now I need to get boiling and building 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (15/5/14)

@crack2483 , where did you get the Nemi tubes from?


----------



## crack2483 (15/5/14)

Wca said:


> @crack2483 , where did you get the Nemi tubes from?



Fasttech. 
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1643301


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

WOW - i can just imagine what black and pink will look like together....
i love black n pink as below my paintball gun is black n pink






??????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca (15/5/14)

Extremely excited today. Waited 8 weeks for this order.

Ceramic Tweezers
Magneto
Replacement Tank Sections for Kayfun
PVC Heat Shrink
50ml bottles
Coils for iClear 16

An the best of all, I had an issue with my previous Kayfun, it had non existent juice channels. I fixed the problem however and also logged a ticket with FastTech to replace the deck. They sent me a whole new Kayfun just had to wait a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/14)

Tornalca said:


> Extremely excited today. Waited 8 weeks for this order.
> 
> Ceramic Tweezers
> Magneto
> ...


Great vape mail. Those tweezers are wonderful - I just grab my coil before installing, squeeze in the tweezers and torch them right there. Watch out though, the ceramic tips become quite hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Great vape mail. Those tweezers are wonderful - I just grab my coil before installing, squeeze in the tweezers and torch them right there. Watch out though, the ceramic tips become quite hot.


i burnt myself a couple of times making a micro coil, now i grab the tweezers with a dish cloth haha


----------



## Andre (15/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i burnt myself a couple of times making a micro coil, now i grab the tweezers with a dish cloth haha


With those the heat does not transfer to the metal part or not so that I noticed. Great addition to one's coiling kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/5/14)

How is the feel of that nemmi tubes?

Does it seem to be easy to scratch?


----------



## Ross44 (15/5/14)

Zegee said:


> OK let see if I can get this all in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a helio? think i have the same one, i had real difficulty trying to get a good vape out if it, finally got right with a 28g parallel coil 4 raps macro style, came in at a reading of 0.8ohm. to be honest, it could stand to lose a rap, the chamber is so frikkin big it kills my flavour. if you have better luck please would you share your build with me? i must have tried about 4 or 5 coils in there already. i hate to admit this but i ended up going back to my igo-l for my clouds.


----------



## Zegee (15/5/14)

Ross44 said:


> is that a helio? think i have the same one, i had real difficulty trying to get a good vape out if it, finally got right with a 28g parallel coil 4 raps macro style, came in at a reading of 0.8ohm. to be honest, it could stand to lose a rap, the chamber is so frikkin big it kills my flavour. if you have better luck please would you share your build with me? i must have tried about 4 or 5 coils in there already. i hate to admit this but i ended up going back to my igo-l for my clouds.


That's Kayfun custom caps. I do have helio and I'm enjoying it got single triple twisted in there and its going nicely





sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

i could not wait, so i went and picked up my "light-saber"

and yes @RezaD , that wood box in the pic is just for you.....so many erm.."wooden" stuff ....

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil (15/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i could not wait, so i went and picked up my "light-saber"
> 
> and yes @RezaD , that wood box in the pic is just for you.....so many erm.."wooden" stuff ....


Congrats man, best investment i made was getting a svd, it's my daily driver

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ross44 (16/5/14)

Zegee said:


> That's Kayfun custom caps. I do have helio and I'm enjoying it got single triple twisted in there and its going nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! thanks for the pic dude! triple twisted is a great idea, definitely gunna give that one a go tonight


----------



## andro (16/5/14)

Tornalca said:


> Extremely excited today. Waited 8 weeks for this order.
> 
> Ceramic Tweezers
> Magneto
> ...


What is the heat shrinking tube for?


----------



## Zegee (17/5/14)

Gwar juice mbv

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca (17/5/14)

andro said:


> What is the heat shrinking tube for?



Too fix one of my batteries. Was causing a short on Nemesis. 







Basically just to redo the pvc on my batteries. 


Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## andro (17/5/14)

Ok cool


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

i'm sure it has absolutely nothing to do with what shrinking heat wrap would do to a hamster. nothing at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/5/14)

here is my future travel companion, stuffed with the vape goodies and plenty of added space for cell, tablet, wallet and keys. well worth the buy.







And its not bulky at all.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (17/5/14)

nice one @Tom 

looks very sleek


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

Tom said:


> here is my future travel companion, stuffed with the vape goodies and plenty of added space for cell, tablet, wallet and keys. well worth the buy.
> 
> View attachment 5162
> 
> ...


That look awesome


----------



## vapegerm (18/5/14)

Tom tell us more about the bag! I am still looking for a decent organised solution to carry my kit in


----------



## Tom (18/5/14)

vapegerm said:


> Tom tell us more about the bag! I am still looking for a decent organised solution to carry my kit in


bought it from Intaste: http://www.intaste.de/Storage/Vaping-Bag::2202.html
and I see that it is on special now 

drop them an email if they do shipping to SA.

check this clip (u can mute the blabla, it shows the versatile use of this bag):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapegerm (18/5/14)

Danke Herr Dampf Master!  Wawohl zeee vaping bag looks cool ja! 

Tom what is the vape scene like in Germany now? What about gear and shops? Is it more developed than SA?
Is gear easily obtainable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/5/14)

Lekker Vape Mail; K1000 e-pipe with k@k atty, will invest in a PT mini 3 a.s.a.p:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## thekeeperza (20/5/14)

johan said:


> Lekker Vape Mail; K1000 e-pipe with k@k atty, will invest in a PT mini 3 a.s.a.p:
> 
> View attachment 5202


Nice looking pipe - the PTmini 3 will work well there methinks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

johan said:


> Lekker Vape Mail; K1000 e-pipe with k@k atty, will invest in a PT mini 3 a.s.a.p:
> 
> View attachment 5202



Nice!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (20/5/14)

johan said:


> Lekker Vape Mail; K1000 e-pipe with k@k atty, will invest in a PT mini 3 a.s.a.p:
> 
> View attachment 5202


Really nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/5/14)

Nice vape mail @johan 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/5/14)

It finally got here







Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/5/14)

Ah, great juices - Radioactive, Custards Last Stand, Frenilla and H1N1 (The Virus), if I am not mistaken. Enjoy. Let us know how you find them.


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Ah, great juices - Radioactive, Custards Last Stand, Frenilla and H1N1 (The Virus), if I am not mistaken. Enjoy. Let us know how you find them.


Spot on Oom @Mathee the radioactive is for a fellow formulite but after tasting I wish I ordered a bottle for myself. Anyway next time. Franilla is just amazing.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (20/5/14)

VM Vape Mail! Whoop whoop 

Pics for proof




But the Banana Cream is almost empty 




Doesn't look like anything leaked in the bag though??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> VM Vape Mail! Whoop whoop
> 
> Pics for proof
> 
> ...


Great juices to enjoy. Bummer about the Banana Cream. Am sure @Oupa will replace if you let them know.


----------



## Oupa (20/5/14)

Oops! That is our mistake. Please email me and we will make up for it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek (20/5/14)

+10 points to @Oupa for a swift response!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RezaD (20/5/14)

Double Vape mail.........

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (20/5/14)

Lucky B@#$ you @RezaD! enjoy


----------



## Die Kriek (20/5/14)

* I must not be jealous, I must not be jealous *


 Nice vape mail @RezaD


P.S. that jealous guy looks more psychopathic than he does jealous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fred1sa (20/5/14)

Custards last stand, frenilla, radioactive and got a free sample of butterscotch pudding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

Nice vape mail @RezaD and @fred1sa. Enjoy!!


----------



## RezaD (20/5/14)

johan said:


> Lucky B@#$ you @RezaD! enjoy



Thanks......was not expecting the Boba's today......absolutely itching to try it.....definitely gonna slap in that 0.8 Ohm paracoil tonight now that I have the mech and give it everything I got. ????


----------



## Riaz (20/5/14)

@RezaD jou lekker ding!

I wana see that launcher and feel it!

Lekker vape mail man, I take it the wait paid off?


----------



## RezaD (20/5/14)

fred1sa said:


> View attachment 5216
> 
> Custards last stand, frenilla, radioactive and got a free sample of butterscotch pudding.



Ahem......I think we need to meet!!!????


----------



## fred1sa (20/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Ahem......I think we need to meet!!!????


If there is gonna be some boba's in the mix then I agree on a meet! 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (20/5/14)

Riaz said:


> @RezaD jou lekker ding!
> 
> I wana see that launcher and feel it!
> 
> Lekker vape mail man, I take it the wait paid off?



Actually despite my negative preconceptions I have taken an immediate liking to the launcher. Everything @Matthee said about it is true. It is a solid albeit heavy little mod with a very smooth recessed fire button which is adjustable. I have had no issues with it at all. Even if I get a side firing mech I doubt that I will part with the launcher - it was worth the wait. I think just about all Nemmy users will like it.

The thing I like the most about it is the fact that I can just put it down without worrying about it accidently firing.

So I'll see you at the Vape Meet on Saturday unless you decide to visit me before then....????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (20/5/14)

fred1sa said:


> If there is gonna be some boba's in the mix then I agree on a meet!
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk



Ofcourse..........see you at the Vape meet?


----------



## fred1sa (20/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Ofcourse..........see you at the Vape meet?


No, unfortunately missing this one. 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (21/5/14)

nice vape mail @RezaD and @fred1sa  enjoy!!!


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Actually despite my negative preconceptions I have taken an immediate liking to the launcher. Everything @Matthee said about it is true. It is a solid albeit heavy little mod with a very smooth recessed fire button which is adjustable. I have had no issues with it at all. Even if I get a side firing mech I doubt that I will part with the launcher - it was worth the wait. I think just about all Nemmy users will like it.
> 
> The thing I like the most about it is the fact that I can just put it down without worrying about it accidently firing.
> 
> So I'll see you at the Vape Meet on Saturday unless you decide to visit me before then....????



i wont be able to visit before then, im already making a plan to attend the vape meet despite me being in the middle of exams


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

Vape Mail the Second!




Unfortunately Vanilla Cream was out of stock. A big thank you to @Stroodlepuff for swapping in some Cheesecake for me??

I'm much too curious now, going to pop some in and see what cheesecake vapes like .

And tonight, we start building coils!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Vape Mail the Second!
> 
> View attachment 5255
> 
> ...





Its a pleasure 

Sorry about the wire being in little baggies - we ran out of spools


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Its a pleasure
> 
> Sorry about the wire being in little baggies - we ran out of spools


No worries, sure there's something in the boss' toolbox I can 're-purpose'

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> No worries, sure there's something in the boss' toolbox I can 're-purpose'



Those used plumbing tape spools work great, just cut a slit in the side to trap the wire.




??

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

Brilliant idea @Alex and no more wires poking holes in my fingers!


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)

johan said:


> Brilliant idea @Alex and no more wires poking holes in my fingers!



haha, well the first 10m of kanthal I got from my secret supplier was not wrapped around anything. And she turned into a birds nest in 10 seconds flat once I tried unwinding it. Discovered a few of those empty plumbing tape spools in the draw, and had a lightbulb moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

i just cant help myself.... Well actually there is a reason behind this...and it will be revealed in my journal soon...

but here is my vape mail for today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## crack2483 (21/5/14)

Oh why do you molest the poor frog? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (21/5/14)

rain frog gotta make clouds before it can rain. elementary physics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (23/5/14)

Aqua, Pt3 mini, silica wick, Pt3 coils and PMMA top for IGO dripper.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

RezaD said:


> View attachment 5333
> 
> 
> Aqua, Pt3 mini, silica wick, Pt3 coils and PMMA top for IGO dripper.


Great vape mail. You are going to love that Aqua.


----------



## Riaz (23/5/14)

RezaD said:


> View attachment 5333
> 
> 
> Aqua, Pt3 mini, silica wick, Pt3 coils and PMMA top for IGO dripper.



nice mail there squire!


----------



## BhavZ (23/5/14)

Awesome mail dude

You are so going to luv the aqua man.

If I can offer one bit of advice, if you are going to use your Aqua and an ADV carry juice with you. The aqua true to its name drinks juice and the vape is so consistent that you wont know you are out of juice till you get a burnt taste.

If you are going to order from FT again I suggest popping in a pmma tank for the aqua (link), that way you can monitor your juice level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/5/14)

Just picked up my vape goodies from Vape King. 

Cant wait to start playing with everything! 

And then some 32g Kanthol so I can start attempting to build coils.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Wow!! Nice vape mail @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow!! Nice vape mail @MurderDoll




Thank you very much! 

I just stuck the trident on the k100 with a few drops of the chocolate on. 

Oh my freaking goodness! What an epic flavour! And this was with its stock coil.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (23/5/14)

Received this Russian 91% via courier yesterday from Gordon @Vape SA. Really awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

@MurderDoll that looks very good!! And sounds tariffick

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

wow guys, some really nice vape mail gathered up today 

I'm hoping to be adding loads of vape meet mail tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/14)

I can't do much posting because I haven't had Vape mail since I left home. But I could post pics of the bottles of wine we have been buying. Not sure how we gonna fit them in the car and all the suitcases on the way home... But my daughter has suggested we throw our clothes away. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (23/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't do much posting because I haven't had Vape mail since I left home. But I could post pics of the bottles of wine we have been buying. Not sure how we gonna fit them in the car and all the suitcases on the way home... But my daughter has suggested we throw our clothes away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Very wise and well brought up daughter you have!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Jip wine is much more precious than stupid old clothing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (24/5/14)

This month's Zamplebox

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gizmo (24/5/14)

That's a whole lot of liquid. I think I should sign up for this. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (24/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> That's a whole lot of liquid. I think I should sign up for this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


For R650 a month (including shipping) it really is a steal. Granted there are usually one or two bad ones, overall I have really enjoyed each box


----------



## devdev (24/5/14)

Nicoticket goodies


??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/5/14)

Nice to see my new shopping baskets arrived @devdev  - its time for a mini get together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (24/5/14)

johan said:


> Nice to see my new shopping baskets arrived @devdev  - its time for a mini get together.


Lol! Very true Johan - the sooner the better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/5/14)

Received some long awaited items today

Black Copper Stingray clone and Infinite Stillare Clone.


In 18650 mode with the Stingray Driptip.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## johan (24/5/14)

@Rex_Bael - That is absolutely beautiful, and the long wait was definitely worth it! ENJOY


----------



## annemarievdh (24/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Received some long awaited items today
> View attachment 5371
> Black Copper Stingray clone and Infinite Stillare Clone.
> View attachment 5372
> ...



That's some good looking goodies you have there


----------



## Alex (24/5/14)

Splurged on the joose a little.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

devdev said:


> Nicoticket goodies
> 
> View attachment 5365
> ??


Awesome. Enjoy. Betelgeuse, Hummingbird (perfect), Frenilla (the best), Custards Last Stand, The Virus?


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (26/5/14)

Disclaimer: not all this stuff is mine (some is), but it is vape mail that was received this weekend and it is on my desk, in my hand, etc...

Vision spinner II from eciggies: (not mine but it looked so cool I couldn't help but post it!)



Aerotank mini: (also not mine, i wish i wish i wish!)



Aerotank mega (not mine either - dammit!) on my new SVD (to replace the one I broke last year!):



The boxes that the aerotank mini and aerotank mega come in:



The new kanger dual coils:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll (26/5/14)

Picked up some 26g Kanthal and 0mg cotton candy from Vape King. 

As well as Grandmaster 5 pawns. 

Man this stuff tastes devine! 
Can't wait to build a nice coil in the dripper and give this stuff a puff.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smokyg (27/5/14)

And the long awaited juice has arrived! Time to recoil and rewick the ol trusty igo l  Carnt wait! 

Thanks a mil @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (27/5/14)

Looks awesome @Smokyg , enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> And the long awaited juice has arrived! Time to recoil and rewick the ol trusty igo l  Carnt wait!
> 
> Thanks a mil @RevnLucky7
> 
> View attachment 5463



You're most welcome bud! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> And the long awaited juice has arrived! Time to recoil and rewick the ol trusty igo l  Carnt wait!
> 
> Thanks a mil @RevnLucky7
> 
> View attachment 5463



You are alive @Smokyg?!?

What happened to that fireball juice you got?

Also still waiting for a review on the X gun mod...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> You are alive @Smokyg?!?
> 
> What happened to that fireball juice you got?
> 
> Also still waiting for a review on the X gun mod...


I am in deed  

I have the juice, still need to get it out to @Matthee when i get a chance.

The review will come, i just need to be reminded... lol. Just to busy to spend a lot of time on the forum at this stage. Hoping things slow down soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> I am in deed
> 
> I have the juice, still need to get it out to @Matthee when i get a chance.
> 
> The review will come, i just need to be reminded... lol. Just to busy to spend a lot of time on the forum at this stage. Hoping things slow down soon.



Seems like you're knee deep in the reviews...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (27/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Seems like you're knee deep in the reviews...


You have no idea, it takes me a few months, but thats so i can get to know the product personally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frenzy (27/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> And the long awaited juice has arrived! Time to recoil and rewick the ol trusty igo l  Carnt wait!
> 
> Thanks a mil @RevnLucky7
> 
> View attachment 5463


 And I have to wait till we get home tonight


----------



## MurderDoll (27/5/14)

Picked up my Vamo V5 from @Stroodlepuff today. Who was kind enough to hold onto it for me from @Tristan. 

Thanks very much guys! 
Very very happy chappy! 

Here's my 3 ladies together.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Tristan (27/5/14)

Looks really good @MurderDoll. Enjoy them! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

Enjoy @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/5/14)

Looks lovely @MurderDoll
Enjoy !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/5/14)

Tristan said:


> Looks really good @MurderDoll. Enjoy them!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk





johan said:


> Enjoy @MurderDoll





Riaz said:


> Looks lovely @MurderDoll
> Enjoy !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Thanks guys! 

It's Vaping like a champ! 
It feels to vape better than the XGun at 9.5w with the Nautilus. Dont know if it's a placebo effect or not. 

Have the aero with the single coil on now. Juices are tasting yummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Picked up my Vamo V5 from @Stroodlepuff today. Who was kind enough to hold onto it for me from @Tristan.
> 
> Thanks very much guys!
> Very very happy chappy!
> ...


Thats some great gear there enjoy.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

Awesome stuff @MurderDoll, enjoy it and vape up a storm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

shoe some leka vape mails all round - well done guys enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (27/5/14)

Herewith, my most glorious vape mail to date. A special thanks to @RevnLucky7 from #SubOhmVapor for making this possible. 

I have tasted a little of everything, and let me tell you (without prejudice) ... I dont know if I can go back to locally produced juices having tasted some of these. Suicide to my bank account!






​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Cat (28/5/14)

keep getting an error uploading image file.


----------



## Riaz (28/5/14)

Picked up two parcels at the hub this morning.

They include:
Acrylic drip
Nano kit
Tweezers
Some empty bottles
Hangsen ry4- don't ask
Extra poly carb tank for Russian

Pics not uploading

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

ah the advantages of living close to someone importing premium juices


----------



## soonkia (28/5/14)

My vape mail

Some diy stuff from skyblue







And some vape craving juices from subOhm. But afraid to vape these until I get a better setup than a mpt2 on a mvp








Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

soonkia said:


> My vape mail
> 
> Some diy stuffing from skyblue
> 
> ...



WOW, nice vape mail ENJOY!


----------



## Zegee (28/5/14)

soonkia said:


> My vape mail
> 
> Some diy stuffing from skyblue
> 
> ...


nice you got yours before mine

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## phanatik (28/5/14)

Just got my first noob vapemail... Only juices.
And it wasnt mail per se... @VapeCulture was awesome enough to drop it off in person.
I really appreciate it.

Feellife Juices: Turkish Blend, Ice Mint + an additional Vitamin C (thanks man)
SpaceJam: Andromeda and Eclipse.

I will post a pic asap.

Have these been reviewed before, or should i post a noob review?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

phanatik said:


> Just got my first noob vapemail... Only juices.
> And it wasnt mail per se... @VapeCulture was awesome enough to drop it off in person.
> I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Any review will assist - please do some, and enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (28/5/14)

Here are the goods






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

phanatik said:


> Here are the goods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy.


----------



## Cat (28/5/14)

Trying again...
Something wrong, it appears to upload, shows 100%, but too quickly. Then save the post, but no attachment shows. ok, lemme see imgur...
ok. imgur. But the link it generates does not have a filename .ext so...






...i just added .jpg to it. 

So. yay! (for the stuff _and_ for finally geting the image in. although file attachments seems a total PIA. imgur failed too, at first, maybe because i was not registered, but then why didnt it say so.) 
The juice is Dulce de Leche. Not sure yet, been trying it in a polluted tank,...but i'm about go try it again.


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Cat said:


> Trying again...


I use www.imgur.com.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I use www.imgur.com.



Or Prit Stick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shaun (28/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Picked up my Vamo V5 from @Stroodlepuff today. Who was kind enough to hold onto it for me from @Tristan.
> 
> Thanks very much guys!
> Very very happy chappy!
> ...



What is the mod on the far right? It looks soooo good!


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Shaun said:


> What is the mod on the far right? It looks soooo good!


http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/vision-x.gun-wooden-vv-vw-mod.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

Just some supplies. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> View attachment 5583
> 
> 
> Just some supplies.
> ...



Lekker enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/5/14)

bliksem- @soonkia and @Cat you guys got HUGE starter kits, goly me.

i should be uploading another vape mail pic today.... come on courier drive faster!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (29/5/14)

@PeterHarris - I bought a starter kit last month, and been loving the DIY experience - so this was a top up order as I now have more a feel of what I like and use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

Zamplebox is here at last!!! 










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (29/5/14)

Wow @Snape of Vape that's impressive!

Quite different to the box that I got


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

@devdev I'm really impressed! Trying people's vape cosmonaut now, it's gooooooood 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (29/5/14)

A little Vape Mail from @Just B 

Very excited to try a new local supplier, and also amped for Condensed milk!




Bubblegum
Cheery
Condensed Milk
Peach/Apricot
Grape

and for buying 5 bottles, @Just B very kindly gave me a gift of a bottle, Buster blue berry!

Way to go Just B

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Zamplebox is here at last!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, 503 (3'rd bottle from right) makes excellent e-liquid, only tasted their Raven which I got from @devdev. Enjoy!


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

just need to know how the condensed milk tastes, make it happen


----------



## Just B (29/5/14)

Happy Vaping @devdev . Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## capetocuba (29/5/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> View attachment 4557
> 
> Coupla kg's each of PG and VG, skyblue DIY starter kit with bacon, cherry cola, glazed cherry and apple flavors.
> 
> Thanks a lot @Derick and @Melinda you guys are awesome! Can't wait to try the bacon flavor, I reckon it's gonna be disgusting but I HAVE to try it anyway!


Going in big, I'm in your footsteps shortly


----------



## devdev (29/5/14)

denizenx said:


> just need to know how the condensed milk tastes, make it happen



Well I am not sure what steeping time is needed, if any. @Just B any suggestions?

My usual approach with dessert flavours is to leave for at least two weeks. With fruit I generally go straight at it.

What should I be doing with the condensed milk?


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

devdev said:


> Well I am not sure what steeping time is needed, if any. @Just B any suggestions?
> 
> My usual approach with dessert flavours is to leave for at least two weeks. With fruit I generally go straight at it.
> 
> What should I be doing with the condensed milk?



Boil it than you have caramel

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Just B (29/5/14)

@devdev the fruits are ready to vape and so should the Condensed milk. BUT if you have the time to wait, another 3 or 4 days will definitely do it no harm at all. I believe in steeping........ Me, I just cannot help myself and have to taste everything NOW................ but will then leave it and taste it in a few days time again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (29/5/14)

Bubblegum might b a tank destroyer just be careful if using platic tanks


----------



## Space_Cowboy (29/5/14)

Some VK juices woohoo! 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker (29/5/14)

Look what I just got!!







Sent from my iPhone using the force..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## soonkia (29/5/14)

Oh that thing is so pretty - Congrats again @Spyker


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Awesome @Spyker that is one heck of a RDA and to get hold of them on the open market is basically impossible - enjoy and please give us your impressions after you've had some time to use it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

oooooh thats very pretty vape mail @Spyker


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

lots of pretty nice vapemails today. gratz guys


----------



## Zegee (29/5/14)

Spyker said:


> Look what I just got!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre (29/5/14)

Spyker said:


> Look what I just got!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Now to mod it to bottom feed for the Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

what is it?


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

that should be the vicious ant cyclone that i was supposed to win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (29/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> bliksem- @soonkia and @Cat you guys got HUGE starter kits, goly me.



 hehheh i was trying to make the R500+ for free shipping. it wasn't hapening, the VG was out of stock but then the next morning it was in stock and then i doubled the 36mg PG and VG. Order big, save time, free shipping. 

And that's just the start, i got 22 x 15ml flavourings coming from mtbaker and i got some today. 

i got the card from the PO, just the postcard type, didn't say anything about amount to pay, i wondered if it was something else. i was a bit worried about the 7 30ml bottles of 36mg, after what i read here on the forum but, like someone said, it's sometimes luck of the draw with Customs at PO here. (Sometimes slack "3rd world" is better; no ways is it luck of the draw with Canadian Customs or in the EU.)
So i went to the ATM to draw R1000, in case i got nailed 40% import tax or something.
i handed her the card, she went off to get the parcel, came back and held it out to me ^^ "is that it?" "thanks." didn't even ask for my ID. 
i looked at the shipping label, it said "juice pack, qty 1, value $58.09" - so, lucky day!  ??
i could smell caramel, thought it might be leaking, just a padded envelope. (and some more bubblewrap inside.) 
(but it turned out, it wasn't leaking. just flavoured packing.) 
So i think that's quite "Customs-friendly" - as long as Customs doesn't open the package and check the invoice. 

Sorry about the bad fone cam pic. i'll list the stuff. 





??
mtbakervapor
Mount Baker Vapor

1 x 30ml Rum Tobacco E Juice; 36mg/ml; PG 50% ~ VG 50%; Extra Flavoring Shot = 0; $7.49
1 x 30ml Caramel Coffee E Juice; 36mg/ml; PG 50% ~ VG 50%; Extra Flavoring Shot = 3; $8.24
2 x 30ml Coumarin Pipe E Juice; 36mg/ml; PG 50% ~ VG 50%; Extra Flavoring Shot = 1; $6.81; $13.62
1 x 15ml Butter Toffee E Juice Flavoring; $2.99
1 x 15ml Amaretto E Juice Flavoring; $2.99
1 x 15ml Coumarin Pipe; $2.99
2 x 30ml Unflavored E Juice; 36mg/ml; PG 50% ~ VG 50%; $6.59; $13.18
1 x 30ml Unflavored E Juice; 24mg/ml; PG 50% ~ VG 50%; $6.59
4 x 30ml eyedropper bottle; $0.65; $2.60
4 x 15ml eyedropper bottle; $0.65; $2.60
4 x blunt needle tip, adaptor for eyedropper bottle; $0.69; $2.76

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Cat (29/5/14)

johan said:


> Boil it than you have caramel


They say Dulce de Leche tastes like caramel and condensed milk. 

 who remembers Pikkies?


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

You can open shop @Cat !


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

Cat said:


> They say Dulce de Leche tastes like caramel and condensed milk.
> 
> who remembers Pikkies?



What the hell is pikkies? I do remember condensed milk in a tube called dirky I think. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (29/5/14)

Pikkies was the generation before any of those plastic tubes. i was right, i just googled it now, it just suddenly came to mind. it was a small, sort of four-cornered,...i'm waiting for google images, connection is really slow. it was like the packaging material that fruit juice box/cartons are made of, like waxy-feeling, plasticky cardboard. You cut off the corner and squeezed it into your mouth, and then sucked it while you squeezed it flat.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> What the hell is pikkies? I do remember condensed milk in a tube called dirky I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



OMG dirky was soooo yummy

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (29/5/14)

Lookie lookie me did get a kayfun today from FastTech

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Still the most sexy combination on the mod scene for me @BhavZ - enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

even more nice vapemail guys


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

Cat said:


> hehheh i was trying to make the R500+ for free shipping. it wasn't hapening, the VG was out of stock but then the next morning it was in stock and then i doubled the 36mg PG and VG. Order big, save time, free shipping.
> 
> And that's just the start, i got 22 x 15ml flavourings coming from mtbaker and i got some today.
> 
> ...




Awesome juicemail @Cat 
I assume you are going to be diluting those 36mg ready made juices?
Let us know how you like them - am interested to hear
Enjoy


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Lookie lookie me did get a kayfun today from FastTech
> 
> View attachment 5615



Lovely @BhavZ 
Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (30/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Lookie lookie me did get a kayfun today from FastTech
> 
> View attachment 5615


Do you have the link to that KF on FT - it looks sweet and well made.


----------



## MurderDoll (30/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Do you have the link to that KF on FT - it looks sweet and well made.




I would assume its this one?

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...fun-v3-1-es-styled-rebuildable-atomizer-kit-4


----------



## Spyker (30/5/14)

Woohoo!! Some more vape mail!










Sent from my iPhone using the force..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (30/5/14)

Spyker said:


> Woohoo!! Some more vape mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome @Spyker ! Some awesome Vape mail brother!


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

i would love to get some of mount bakers concentrate but they contain alcohol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/5/14)

Spyker said:


> Woohoo!! Some more vape mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome vape mail. And welcome to Reoville. Please tell us of you initial impressions of the Reo in Reoville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

Spyker said:


> Woohoo!! Some more vape mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, missed the REO in that pic @Spyker 
Only saw if after @Matthee mentioned it
Congrats man. Looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

After 3 weeks of no Vape Mail it was nice to get home and find 3 Post Office Slips...

Here is the pile of parcels...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Just B (30/5/14)

Welcome home Rob. Open up those parcels so we can see what is inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

First open is the long awaited Heather's Heavenly Vapors Juices! 10 days short of a 2 month delivery time!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

was there any duties payable on the package from HHV?


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

Congrats Rob, so the HhV finally arrived
Super stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

drool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Riaz said:


> was there any duties payable on the package from HHV?



Nope. I got 11 Bottles and there was only Vat and Clearance charges totally R42-32.

Price per bottle of 30ml ended up at R162-42

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

yeah kzn customs are nice and dont like to work. maybe i should have people order juices to me and i'll send it on to avoid customs charges

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. I got 11 Bottles and there was only Vat and Clearance charges totally R42-32.
> 
> Price per bottle of 30ml ended up at R162-42


Lucky you. Enjoy - hope you find some to your liking.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Next parcel to open was a little box from Germany! The Russian Big!

Smart Box as always with originals.



Nice and neat!



OMG this thing is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! So awesome... I could fill it up and provided I take enough batteries with me I could get lost in the desert for 40 days and 40 nights! 

Here it is dwarfing the Russian 91% on the Sigelei 20W! WTF!!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Cat (30/5/14)

Silver said:


> Awesome juicemail @Cat
> I assume you are going to be diluting those 36mg ready made juices?
> Let us know how you like them - am interested to hear
> Enjoy



Thanks. Yes, when i did the order, i didn't know. Now i know that 24mg is good for smoke breaks and office, general daily use, and 12mg is better when i sit for hours non-stop. 
So then i was working on another order, 0mg equivalents of what was in the first order, then i found skybluevaping for the base liquids so i changed the mtbaker order to flavourings only. 

i must try that juice calculator i downloaded. i need to get the flavourings dilution sorted. Easy to substitute some flavouring for base liquid, nicotine level stays the same, but then it's harder to sort out the flavouring %. That's the difficult issue for me. i realised that i should do what Peter is doing - make very small samples and gradually increase the flavouring until i'm happy. 

Last night, i made a concoction which turned out ok. Leftover mixture in the bottle, mostly Liqua tobacco 9mg and bit of skyblue dulce de leche. i added some unflavoured 36mg PG-VG, some mbv butter toffee flavouring, a few drops of mbv amaretto flavouring (keeping in mind that it's a tank cracker flavour),...shook it, tried it, added another 10 drops or so of butter toffee. Quite nice, but... 
Now i know, i need lots of flavouring. My taste buds must be shot, mybe they'll improve after some time. But definitely, if i was ordering flavoured juices from mbv, i'd add 3-4-5 extra flavour shots to them all. i read lot of comment reviews there, most of the time people wanted more favour shots, people often went for 3 extra shots. 
So i think i'll start with 20% or 25% in my mixes.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Lucky you. Enjoy - hope you find some to your liking.



Can't wait to try Atomic Grasshopper!


----------



## Gizmo (30/5/14)

Gotta get a hades mod for that beast Rob

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next parcel to open was a little box from Germany! The Russian Big!
> 
> Smart Box as always with originals.
> View attachment 5633
> ...



I'm loving the 26650 styles coming out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. I got 11 Bottles and there was only Vat and Clearance charges totally R42-32.
> 
> Price per bottle of 30ml ended up at R162-42


lovely stuff!!!

thats an awesome price per bottle!

i need to get my hands on some HHV heavenly tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

mother of my gold fish....thats huge.... also thats what she said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next parcel to open was a little box from Germany! The Russian Big!
> 
> Smart Box as always with originals.
> View attachment 5633
> ...


that looks sick as tits!
I want a russian small!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next parcel to open was a little box from Germany! The Russian Big!
> 
> Smart Box as always with originals.
> View attachment 5633
> ...



Rob, I can just imagine the looks on the faces of people if you walk around in public with that beast and vape some menthol ice and coconut wafts into their face....
That is a real monster of note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm loving the 26650 styles coming out.



I just need to find a decent one with a side fire button! I just can't do the bottom button story...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, I can just imagine the looks on the faces of people if you walk around in public with that beast and vape some menthol ice and coconut wafts into their face....
> That is a real monster of note!



I will need a wheel barrow to carry it in Hi Ho!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

wow, that is BIG

looks awesome @Rob Fisher


----------



## Gizmo (30/5/14)

26650 are the way 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will need a wheel barrow to carry it in Hi Ho!



And a mini-trailer behind the wheelbarrow to carry the batteries...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> 26650 are the way



I'm sure they are Gizarama! Now you need to find me a decent Mech with a side fire button!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure they are Gizarama! Now you need to find me a decent Mech with a side fire button!


the best side firing mech I have owned was the atmizoo Roller... proper quality

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> the best side firing mech I have owned was the atmizoo Roller... proper quality
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



But it's 22mm


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

_"the Russian Big is a RBA designed to be run straight of the mains with 2 stripped copper wires"









*disclaimer the above IS NOT to be taken seriously _

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (30/5/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## soonkia (30/5/14)

yoh, russians are pretty, much nicer looking than Kayfuns (for me) - where did you order that from @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Finally let's open the Fasttech parcel...

Some ego battery chargers because my converts keep stealing them from me... some silicon drip tip covers for when the great unwashed come to test my stuff... a little acrylic organiser thingy... and then two Clone Russian 91's and a Clone Kayfun.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

soonkia said:


> yoh, russians are pretty, much nicer looking than Kayfuns (for me) - where did you order that from @Rob Fisher ?



Ex Vape in Germany!

http://exvape.de/


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ex Vape in Germany!
> 
> http://exvape.de/



Sorry that was a lie... stand by...


----------



## TylerD (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry that was a lie... stand by...


Yes I know... Couldn't find it .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

soonkia said:


> yoh, russians are pretty, much nicer looking than Kayfuns (for me) - where did you order that from @Rob Fisher ?



ezig-online.de is the web site in Germany I got my Russian Big from...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> mother of my gold fish....thats huge.... also thats what she said



She calls it a goldfish? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> ezig-online.de is the web site in Germany I got my Russian Big from...


What are you going to call her Rob?


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> She calls it a goldfish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


scaly much?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/5/14)

Riaz said:


> scaly much?



Sock vaping much? Second hand vape DOES affect those around you!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just need to find a decent one with a side fire button! I just can't do the bottom button story...



That's what i want. Other than that, i must ask you about the Sigelei 20W - all that's putting me off is the tilt-switch thing. 

PS: i need one or two of those organiser things. i see a fasttech order happening soon.


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

one question @Rob Fisher or a request rather, can you post a pic of the difference in deck sizes please?

between the russian and russian big

would like to see what size coil (length) you can run on there

would also like to see the size of the juice channels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (30/5/14)

Call it Missi. LARGE Russian girl from Dodgeball!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Call it Missi. LARGE Russian girl from Dodgeball!
> View attachment 5638


geez bro, that a face only a mother could love

imagine oom rob puffing the russian big with that picture in his head

i present you with Irson Kudikova (compliments of Google)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (30/5/14)

Rob, why did it take so long, 6 weeks? Just because? it's only happened to me once or twice, in about 9 years of buying bike stuff online.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Riaz said:


> one question @Rob Fisher or a request rather, can you post a pic of the difference in deck sizes please?
> 
> between the russian and russian big
> 
> ...



Riaz the actual build deck is identical in size to the normal Russian 91... the chimney is also identical... it seems just the tank is the big part...


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

Cat said:


> Rob, why did it so long, 6 weeks? Just because? it's only happened to me once or twice, in about 9 years of buying bike stuff online.



I have no idea... but at least there was no duties etc and it eventually arrived.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Call it Missi. LARGE Russian girl from Dodgeball!
> View attachment 5638



Oooo no... I could never put my lips to something that looks like that...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

those clear tank sections look awesome sauce


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/5/14)

Riaz said:


> geez bro, that a face only a mother could love
> 
> imagine oom rob puffing the russian big with that picture in his head
> 
> i present you with Irson Kudikova (compliments of Google)



Who stocks those. Take my money!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

Got vape mail!
Nautilus and 1 juice as a prize from VK thanks guys
Ohm tester, plastic containers, drip tip, spare coils and I big battery







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (30/5/14)

@PeterHarris are you stocking up to open shop?


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

johan said:


> @PeterHarris are you stocking up to open shop?


i came to the realization that once this turns into a hobby, one can never have enough stuffs

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker (30/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i came to the realization that once this turns into a hobby, one can never have enough stuffs



Amen brother!


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

ok so on my may to VK i told my wife that this Nautilus will be hers, becuase i have a AERO MEGA tank on its way to me. boy i tell you i now know what the fuss is all about, this nautilus, even though its a clone, a damn good vape, if my aero mega cant do this, im getting another nautilus.

i filled this one up with VK's *new *cherry and all i say is this..... 

sick as tits

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

ooooh, so much awesome vape mail 

Enjoy it to the max guys


----------



## Zodiac (30/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> First open is the long awaited Heather's Heavenly Vapors Juices! 10 days short of a 2 month delivery time!
> 
> View attachment 5632


Well steeped then !!  Hope you enjoy your HHV juices @Rob Fisher. I see some reviews coming soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (30/5/14)

@PeterHarris : is the Nautilus a better vape than the mPt3 ?


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

soonkia said:


> @PeterHarris : is the Nautilus a better vape than the mPt3 ?


most definitely


----------



## soonkia (30/5/14)

Noooooo.... I just bought an mPt3... was looking at Nautilus, but then decided mPt3.... gah, will buy a Nautulis next month


----------



## RezaD (30/5/14)

soonkia said:


> @PeterHarris : is the Nautilus a better vape than the mPt3 ?



I would assume so......I have an mpt3 it's fine but not sublime.......according to Busardo it is the NEW Areotank mini and Mega that are better than the nauties!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soonkia (30/5/14)

Hehe, yeah, all is not lost, the mPt3 I bought was at a very nice price on vapeclub.co.za website. So, as an interim, I'm happy with my choices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

soonkia said:


> Hehe, yeah, all is not lost, the mPt3 I bought was at a very nice price on vapeclub.co.za website. So, as an interim, I'm happy with my choices.


dont worry, the mPT3 is a very good vape, im gona use it to test my flavours and i will always use it as a backup


----------



## RezaD (30/5/14)

soonkia said:


> Hehe, yeah, all is not lost, the mPt3 I bought was at a very nice price on vapeclub.co.za website. So, as an interim, I'm happy with my choices.



Looks to me like the Aero mini and mega coils will work in the Mpt3 and Aerotank.....need to verify though........so might just turn that mpt3 into a nautie killer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

they will


----------



## soonkia (30/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Looks to me like the Aero mini and mega coils will work in the Mpt3 and Aerotank.....need to verify though........so might just turn that mpt3 into a nautie killer!





PeterHarris said:


> they will



Then all will be good with the world again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (31/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm loving the 26650 styles coming out.


I had the Congestus in stacked mode in my hands, yesterday. Whoa...that is way too big. For home use only, imho.


----------



## Tom (31/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure they are Gizarama! Now you need to find me a decent Mech with a side fire button!


like that:


----------



## Tom (31/5/14)

so, Postman was here too. Amazingly it was sent only yesterday 






I like the engraving....a snake head.

The switch action I still have to get used to, at least the locking of it. Unlocking is really cool, just a swift move with the finger and it goes. Locking still needs to be done with 2 hands, until I figure the easy way.

Got a sub ohm Kayfun on there @0.6 ohm para coiled. The first one was a 0.4 ohm....and the drip tip became quite hot quickly. This seems much better, time will tell tho

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/14)

Tom said:


> like that:




Would be awesome if it didn't have such a huge sticking out button! WOnder why some of them do that? Silly!


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

oooh that's pretty piece of hardware. review expected soon


----------



## Tom (31/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Would be awesome if it didn't have such a huge sticking out button! WOnder why some of them do that? Silly!


like said, I had it in my hands yesterday...it is not that huge in comparison to the mod  remember, some kind of a locking mechanism has to be on a side switch as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (31/5/14)

denizenx said:


> oooh that's pretty piece of hardware. review expected soon


will do. in a week or so, I will use it extensively now


----------



## capetocuba (31/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. I got 11 Bottles and there was only Vat and Clearance charges totally R42-32.
> 
> Price per bottle of 30ml ended up at R162-42


I am suffering from some serious vape envy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (2/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> First open is the long awaited Heather's Heavenly Vapors Juices! 10 days short of a 2 month delivery time!
> 
> View attachment 5632


Extreme jealousy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (2/6/14)

LEKKA Vapemail!!

Will let it steep for a week before I get into it....nah! 

Thanks @Tristan !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

Hmmm, what do we have here?




Some Lekka Vapors Vape Mail - Courtesy of @Tristan (Not as epic as @Tornalca's order)



A strange black doos emerges from the large Aramex packet...



Pippettes, giant bubble wrap...


The contents of the doos


PREMIUM JUICE VAPE MAIL!



Witchers Brew emerges from @RevnLucky7's black doos

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

dude that's some awesome vape mail!!!!!!!!!!!  please keep one of those witchers brew bottles for me when it's empty  they look soooooooo awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (2/6/14)

nice mail guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/6/14)

I'm busy drooling ... can't wait for mine to get here today too hopefully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (2/6/14)

@devdev That is awesome mail!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (2/6/14)

awesome mail guys wow - @devdev your mail from lekavapors is the same as @Tornalca 's in nicotine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> awesome mail guys wow - @devdev your mail from lekavapors is the same as @Tornalca 's in nicotine


Hahahaha, I also saw that Peter, its quite funny, I was going to comment, but actually realised it didnt make that much sense. Funny that you picked it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Lovely @devdev 
Which juice are you going to fire up first?


----------



## Riaz (2/6/14)

lekker vape mail guys


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

I vote Blackbird! I need another slave. I'm tired of being the only addict. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @devdev
> Which juice are you going to fire up first?



Really hard to say. I did bring a dripper to the office today, but it has a very hardcore twisted ribbon macro coil in it. Will probably be one of the Witchers, but need to go and reread the descriptions to make a decision

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (2/6/14)

Nice vape mail - patiently waiting for WB??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (2/6/14)

devdev said:


> Really hard to say. I did bring a dripper to the office today, but it has a very hardcore twisted ribbon macro coil in it. Will probably be one of the Witchers, but need to go and reread the descriptions to make a decision


put the names on paper and do an old school hat draw BOoM!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Nice vape mail - patiently waiting for WB??



SCANNED OUT FOR DELIVERY JOHANNESBURG 2014-06-02 6:51


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> SCANNED OUT FOR DELIVERY JOHANNESBURG 2014-06-020 6:51



For the first time, Aramex did not deliver as promised with my package from you. I got an email on Friday saying I would receive my parcel before 16h00, but it only arrived today. Naughty Aramex


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

devdev said:


> Really hard to say. I did bring a dripper to the office today, but it has a very hardcore twisted ribbon macro coil in it. Will probably be one of the Witchers, but need to go and reread the descriptions to make a decision



Blackbird  Blackbird  Blackbird  Blackbird  Blackbird  Blackbird  Blackbird  Blackbird 
Glad you liked my black doos


----------



## thekeeperza (2/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> SCANNED OUT FOR DELIVERY JOHANNESBURG 2014-06-020 6:51


Been checking the tracking since early this morning. Need @TylerD high strength F5 button.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

devdev said:


> For the first time, Aramex did not deliver as promised with my package from you. I got an email on Friday saying I would receive my parcel before 16h00, but it only arrived today. Naughty Aramex



My apologies for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

Oh and please be careful when taking out the cork for the first time. Easy does it.


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> My apologies for that.



Not a problem @RevnLucky7 - clearly out of your control, and not your fault. No need to apologise.

Luckily I developed a sense of patience somewhere along the way. 16 year old me vowed that would never happen, but it did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

Fastest delivery ever! More bottles for your collection @Metal Liz.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Is that 2 bottles of Blackbird @Matthee?
Quite bold there eh?


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

OMFW! This blackbird is awesome stuff.

Proper taste of tobacco, very complex juice. Even with the dodgy coil on the dripper, it is amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

devdev said:


> OMFW! This blackbird is awesome stuff.
> 
> Proper taste of tobacco, very complex juice. Even with the dodgy coil on the dripper, it is amazing



Are we going to eventually find common ground Dev?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

devdev said:


> OMFW! This blackbird is awesome stuff.
> 
> Proper taste of tobacco, very complex juice. Even with the dodgy coil on the dripper, it is amazing



Excuse me while I go jump around like a 12 year old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

johan said:


> Are we going to eventually find common ground Dev?


I think we may be there

If tobacco juices actually tasted like tobacco (like this does) then I would never have left tobacco flavours alone.

This is the closest I have tasted to the burning tobacco taste. This makes me want an epipe.

Sick recommendation @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

devdev said:


> I think we may be there
> 
> If tobacco juices actually tasted like tobacco (like this does) then I would never have left tobacco flavours alone.
> 
> ...



Watch this space, group buy for e-pipes coming up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

johan said:


> Watch this space, group buy for e-pipes coming up!



Awesome! Blackbird in the E-pipe, sitting in the corner leather chair, with the office cat on my lap, and I can wax lyrical about life and philosophy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

Silver said:


> Is that 2 bottles of Blackbird @Matthee?
> Quite bold there eh?


By now you have seen the posts on Blackbird above. Not bold, prudent.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

johan said:


> Watch this space, group buy for e-pipes coming up!


Noooo, take away this temptation.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

devdev said:


> Awesome! Blackbird in the E-pipe, sitting in the corner leather chair, with the office cat on my lap, and I can wax lyrical about life and philosophy



It does have a sophistication about it. I'm glad you like it mate. I was afraid my love for it might come across as just hype to you guys.


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Matthee said:


> By now you have seen the posts on Blackbird above. Not bold, prudent.



Lol @Matthee!!!


----------



## thekeeperza (2/6/14)

Arrived!!



Then not quite vape mail but sort of relevant...@mbera split the taste box he had for me and shipped some juice back. 



Some creativity - Awesome @mbera

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

Lekka vape mail there enjoy!


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Arrived!!
> View attachment 5721
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks awesome TheKeeperZA!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (2/6/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Arrived!!
> View attachment 5721
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that taste box! Great work @mbera!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Well done @mbera 
That looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/14)

Agree that looks fantastic 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

some vape mail this morning. collected my aero tank from @Rob Fisher , thanks very much @Hein510 .
Rob also gave some new drip tips, a little tester dripper and some vm menthol ice i plan to use to convert my ex-gf and one mate off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

Awesome vape mail today guys!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/14)

wow @mbera loving the box! Nicely done!


----------



## Tristan (2/6/14)

It's a pleasure @Tornalca UOTE="Tornalca, post: 60024, member: 227"]LEKKA Vapemail!!

Will let it steep for a week before I get into it....nah! 

Thanks @Tristan !

View attachment 5697
[/QUOTE]
It


----------



## RezaD (2/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Fastest delivery ever! More bottles for your collection @Metal Liz.



Anxiously waiting for @Matthee 's review of Blackbird............ if you love it I will buy your second bottle......if you not a fan I will still buy your 2nd bottle!????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Anxiously waiting for @Matthee 's review of Blackbird............ if you love it I will buy your second bottle......if you not a fan I will still buy your 2nd bottle!????



This blackbird is good stuff. Really good stuff. Got it in my Aqua clone and have not really been able to put it down all day. This could get expensive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (2/6/14)

Seems my very snappy decision was a good one 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/6/14)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

+1 for making a Vape Mail mean @capetocuba


----------



## Andre (2/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Anxiously waiting for @Matthee 's review of Blackbird............ if you love it I will buy your second bottle......if you not a fan I will still buy your 2nd bottle!????


Lol, just had a bit of Blackbird. Fantastically unique. More cigar than pipe tobacco, but mild cigar. Fruit just complimentary and totally integrated. Aftertaste is exquisite. You can have my 2nd bottle (12 mg) only if the next order from SubOhm is on the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

bubble wrap!!!!!! green with envy right now 



capetocuba said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

johan said:


> Watch this space, group buy for e-pipes coming up!



I want a purple orchid! Now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Lol, just had a bit of Blackbird. Fantastically unique. More cigar than pipe tobacco, but mild cigar. Fruit just complimentary and totally integrated. Aftertaste is exquisite. You can have my 2nd bottle (12 mg) only if the next order from SubOhm is on the way!



@Matthee, i asume you are tasting blackbird in the REO?
If so, what ohms do you suggest? 
I assume this would be your "tobacco REO" at low ohms?

@devdev , what ohms in the Aqua?


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Spyker said:


> I want a purple orchid! Now!



Ja me too - just waiting for the ZAR/Euro exchange rate to recoup a bit


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

Silver said:


> @Matthee, i asume you are tasting blackbird in the REO?
> If so, what ohms do you suggest?
> I assume this would be your "tobacco REO" at low ohms?
> 
> @devdev , what ohms in the Aqua?


Yes, in the tobacco Reo. Do not remember the resistance, probably around 0.6. Do pick up some musky taste like @vaalboy, which I do not like. Will try at higher ohms at a later stage.


----------



## devdev (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, in the tobacco Reo. Do not remember the resistance, probably around 0.6. Do pick up some musky taste like @vaalboy, which I do not like. Will try at higher ohms at a later stage.



The Aqua was at 0.63 ohms - but it started underperforming pretty quickly - The coils were gunked from the HHV I had been using in there. Have now got the blackbird in the Reo - on a big bore paracoil. Not sure of ohms, but I am definitely detecting more layers of flavours on this setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

booya! was stressing because MDS phoned me to say the courier was at my place to deliver and i was on my way back from taking my landlords elderly parents grocery shopping. so i'm one minute away from home and the MDS van comes flying past me. sad panda time  try and phone them to get the van to come back but it goes straight to voicemail. check my email and they confirm it was delivered! wtf? ok, ask the landlords maid and gardener, seems the gardener accepted delivery. all's well that ends well i guess   

thanks giz and miss puff, got my naughty tank and awesomesauce cheesecake ejuice. will do a review after i've had some time to play with both

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Sometimes you have to love how they just deliver to anyone. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## thekeeperza (3/6/14)

I can't remember when last I signed for a delivery - the front desk security in our building receives and signs for all my stuff.


----------



## andro (3/6/14)

Small mail

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

andro said:


> Small mail
> View attachment 5782



Nice vape mail, what is those beautiful silver thingies there


----------



## andro (3/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Nice vape mail, what is those beautiful silver thingies there


Kanthal .
But is ribbon and not round . Got it from vapemob .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

andro said:


> Small mail
> View attachment 5782



Ahhhhh.... I WANT U-CANS!


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

also think she might have been referring to the ucans


----------



## BhavZ (3/6/14)

Nice Vape Mail @andro.

The u-can that you have, do you know if it is the version 2? The version 2 has a spring loaded needle tip.


----------



## RezaD (3/6/14)

denizenx said:


> also think she might have been referring to the ucans



Whose cans?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

Thank you guys, so u call them ucans


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you guys, so u call them ucans



Yes, ucan instead of ican

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

johan said:


> Yes, ucan instead of ican



Ok, ok now I'm confused... @johan... who can what


----------



## BhavZ (3/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ok, ok now I'm confused... @johan... who can what


@annemarievdh check this link out. It gives details on the U-Can

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (3/6/14)

Nop is not spring loaded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/6/14)

andro said:


> Nop is not spring loaded
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

andro said:


> Nop is not spring loaded
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



say what now? ucans should have a spring in there somewhere


----------



## andro (3/6/14)

Has a spring on the bottom between the push button but the needle is fixed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> @annemarievdh check this link out. It gives details on the U-Can



Thank you so much, now I know what it is for to.


----------



## BhavZ (3/6/14)

denizenx said:


> say what now? ucans should have a spring in there somewhere


In version 1 the button is spring loaded but the needle is NOT spring loaded.
In version 2 the button AND the needle is spring loaded and the needle is LONGER than version 1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/14)

Thank you so much VapeKing!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Snape of Vape (3/6/14)

Thanks vape mob. 

Now just waiting for the rest from fast tech. 

Btw, is the nemesis magnet kit just those 2 small magnet rings?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Yes just 2 magnets in packet.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Ahhhhh.... I WANT U-CANS!



You only want them if you need it for a dripper. If you want them to fill other tanks then they are useless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (3/6/14)

Thanks @johan mine was in the bag, magnets luckily stuck to a battery... Hence the question. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @johan mine was in the bag, magnets luckily stuck to a battery... Hence the question.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk



Hope your other stuff arrives soon from FT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @johan mine was in the bag, magnets luckily stuck to a battery... Hence the question.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Just be very careful of the magnets snapping. They are super brittle and snap in half if you look at them funny


----------



## devdev (3/6/14)

Two new parcels arrived today:

1st up some new concentrates from @drew at Valleyvapour, with some empty bottles to fill. Have a couple of requests for some Creme Soda eliquid, so these will come in handy. 

After all of @dragontw's recipe posts over the weekend, I am super excited to have another fiddle with DIY.





Then my 40% discount order from VapeMob arrived



Packaging is a nice touch. 



Some uCans and 350mah batts, plus alot of apple and mint juices



Branding on the battery, seems a lot of effort went into branding and marketing from Vape Mob.



350mah with a PT3. Super stealth pocket vaping for the duck!




350 mah and Nautilus. SVD (18650 mode) for scale



KF3.1 LOL



And it even fired the .8 Ohm coil. Won't be doing that again, but wanted to see for a second if it could handle it.

Must say, these little guys are super cute, even at 350mah I am glad to have them.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## andro (3/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You only want them if you need it for a dripper. If you want them to fill other tanks then they are useless.


Totally right . I learned the hard way but yes only for dripping .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (3/6/14)

Got my vMail in today, vM strawberry choc mint n coffee! And the intelli i4 I did order the i2 but @Oupa n Chrystal gifted me the i4  Imma a Happy chapped thanks guys!?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> Got my vMail in today, vM strawberry choc mint n coffee! And the intelli i4 I did order the i2 but @Oupa n Chrystal gifted me the i4  Imam a Happy chapped thanks guys!?



You lucky vaper you! enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (3/6/14)

mtbaker flavourants arrived. 

















Now, all i need is a milk frother and some 250ml bottles base liquids. i went to a lab supplies place today and got some little funnels, 2 graduated beakers and a 50ml measuring cylinder. ............i won't be buying more juice for a long time.  

PS: Anyone notice an "anomaly" here?  ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Cat said:


> mtbaker flavourants arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great vape mail! and I agree, you are sorted with e-liquid for a very long time - happy mixing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (3/6/14)

Cat said:


> mtbaker flavourants arrived.
> 
> PS: Anyone notice an "anomaly" here?  ??


23 bottles instead of 22?

That is one epic Vape Mail @Cat.

Where is this lab supplies place???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/6/14)

devdev said:


> Just be very careful of the magnets snapping. They are super brittle and snap in half if you look at them funny


Yes, I know this. Ohm Johan got it right after I stuffed up like 4 of them.


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

johan said:


> Ja me too - just waiting for the ZAR/Euro exchange rate to recoup a bit



Let me know. Definitely in for one!


----------



## Rex Smit (4/6/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Arrived!!
> View attachment 5721
> 
> 
> ...




The taste box has completely changed from when i had it right in the beginning....i am sure its my turn again


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Let me know. Definitely in for one!



I will definitely offer a group buy from this Serbian Master.


----------



## thekeeperza (4/6/14)

Rex Smit said:


> The taste box has completely changed from when i had it right in the beginning....i am sure its my turn again


It has rather...the boxes are changing again - plenty smaller ones rather than 2 large.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

shew @Rob Fisher 

i was beginning to think you were banned from this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Riaz said:


> shew @Rob Fisher
> 
> i was beginning to think you were banned from this thread



He wants to FINE himself today for teasing everybody!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

It was a little parcel from Vapour Mountain because my stock of Menthol Ice was dangerously low... I was down to only 5 bottles!  Also I got the Aspire metal tank for the Nautilus which I was inquisitive to see and based on what I paid for mine from the USA the R100 for the original is a huge win!

Some spare glass tanks for my mates you have dropped their devices.

And then the one I have been dying to try out and that's the new Aerotank Mega.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

shew @Rob Fisher 

i was beginning to think you were banned from this thread


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

nice one @Rob Fisher 

let us know how the aero tank is


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Riaz said:


> nice one @Rob Fisher
> 
> let us know how the aero tank is



Will do... I have filled it up with some Mocha Java Smooth from HHV to help with my juice testing exercise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

When you give your mates a glass tank, please put 2 o-rings on the tank, it will save 9 out of 10 breakages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

johan said:


> When you give your mates a glass tank, please put 2 o-rings on the tank, it will save 9 out of 10 breakages.



Roger that Ohm Johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (4/6/14)

devdev said:


> 23 bottles instead of 22?
> That is one epic Vape Mail @Cat.
> Where is this lab supplies place???



 Yes!  i counted and recounted. i'd been a bit puzzled about it earlier, at office, finally sorted it when i screenshotted the order list. So they gave me an extra bottle. i still haven't figured out which flavour. 

The lab & medical supplies place is Naran PJ & Sons, 155 Umbilo Rd, Durban. There is some other name, Lab & Analytical Supplies, i think - google brings up all those .za business websites. 
Glass funnels are out of stock - no problem, at least the plastic ones won't break. Only benefit of glass would be that the last couple of drips might come out quicker. 
But, no online presence, just an email address. Old company, premises seen better days, framed certificates and picture of the founder in the counter area. Very slow process, tedious, i had to talk to the lady at the reception counter, she searched the item database, every so often she sent the office peon to go get things, with a list of item numbers. However, old school style like that, no issues about selling only to account customers, no issue with wanting just a few items, whole process took at least 30 minutes, R117.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ollypop (4/6/14)

I gotz a courier email 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> I gotz a courier email
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



 EVENTUALLY


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Vape Mail from Dis-chem Hillcrest! They have organic cotton balls in stock again! Whooo! 
And you can never have too many tweezers and nail clippers!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ollypop (4/6/14)

I'm super duper excited! Can't wait to taste all my juices. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Oooooo some more Vape Mail... I wonder what this could be?




My Goodie from Ohm Johan! Sweet little device! Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

But wait there is more! What could this be? It could be! Yes it is indeed! Kiera is HOME and she is looking mighty fine! Ohm Johan gave her a top to toe service and she is in all her glory again! I have to say it again... Johan rocks! 

The family are back together! 



And Kiera is looking mighty fine! She is a beauty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/6/14)

I love that wood rob!stunning!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (4/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I love that wood rob!stunning!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



You love that wood? 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> You love that wood?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


sharief likes wood


----------



## RIEFY (4/6/14)

yeah I love it lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/6/14)

That's what she said.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

LOL re the woodie lovers 

Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher - glad to know Dischem didnt discontinue the organic cotton balls!!

And glad your family is back together again

@johan, you are a champ!


----------



## hyphen (4/6/14)

Not many things make me jealous . This thread does it to me every time .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 5870



Smokescreen and a Red Herring! Fishing Tackle...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

open eeeet


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> open eeeet


X2

he always does this to us

why rob why?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Sorry for the red herring my peeps... it was fishing tackle!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry for the red herring my peeps... it was fishing tackle!


Pics or we don't believe you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Pics or we don't believe you!



Will post when I get home... it was boring InvizX 12lb and 15lb Fluorocarbon line! Already packed in the man cave!


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

Finally arrived.






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support boet. Sorry bout the wait. Kanger telling me lies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (5/6/14)

Ermahgerd! I arrive at work and my first ever vape mail is waiting for me!





Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

can you guys please STOP posting pics of packages!!! it makes it so difficult to guess whats inside

feel like a need a pair of xray goggles here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Ermahgerd! I arrive at work and my first ever vape mail is waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPEN IT! 

When I got my first vapemail I was way too excited to take a pic of the bag, just ripped it open to get to the good stuff . . . wait, I still do that. You people have way too much patience

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Riaz said:


> can you guys please STOP posting pics of packages!!! it makes it so difficult to guess whats inside
> 
> feel like a need a pair of xray goggles here



Ja I agree, support for a new rule: "Packaging without showing the contents in the same posting will be fined"?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Ollypop (5/6/14)

Oh I had no idea. This stuff is so awesome! I'll post pics soon 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

johan said:


> Ja I agree, support for a new rule: "Packaging without showing the contents in the same posting will be fined"?



That means we'll need a fines master for the fines master - as he is the biggest culprit

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> That means we'll need a fines master for the fines master - as he is the biggest culprit




haha true dat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> That means we'll need a fines master for the fines master - as he is the biggest culprit



That's exactly my point - I hate "teasers"


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> That means we'll need a fines master for the fines master - as he is the biggest culprit


Our finesmaster is very just, he has fined himself a few times already. If we get the rule passed I'm sure he will comply

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/6/14)

or just get @devdev to fine the finemaster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop (5/6/14)

Say hello Button and Booty Call. 











Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ (5/6/14)

Some awesome vapemail you have there bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Say hello Button and Booty Call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great vape mail - you're surely sorted for a long enjoyable time!


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Say hello Button and Booty Call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the vape train!


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Say hello Button and Booty Call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good buddy!

enjoy


----------



## Ollypop (5/6/14)

Yay! Now what............ 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Yay! Now what............
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


now you fill em up and enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Yay! Now what............
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


Give the tanks a quick rinse, dry, juice up and VAPE


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

is that a pink clearo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

oh and sweet vapemail you got there


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Yay! Now what............
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



As everybody already said, rinse them out properly to get rid of any leftover pubes, dry them, fill up and vape to your hearts content.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (5/6/14)

that's some awesome first vape mail @Ollypop  hope you have LOADS of fun with it, oh ja and welcome to the pink evod tank club hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/6/14)

Finally @Ollypop !! Freaking Finally!! Nice vape mail, VAPE AWAY !!!!


----------



## Ollypop (5/6/14)

I don't know where the pink one came from actually. Actually I only ordered 2 clearos. There's 4 here. 

Am I going to jail? 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> I don't know where the pink one came from actually. Actually I only ordered 2 clearos. There's 4 here.
> 
> Am I going to jail?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



I threw in 2 extras because we made you wait so long

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Ollypop (5/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I threw in 2 extras because we made you wait so long



That was so sweet! Thanks Stroodle noodle! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I threw in 2 extras because we made you wait so long



And now @Ollypop can convert a lady with the pink one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> That was so sweet! Thanks Stroodle noodle!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Pleasure


----------



## Ollypop (5/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And now @Ollypop can convert a lady with the pink one



Haha. The girls I roll with don't wear pink. But I do.  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Haha. The girls I roll with don't wear pink. But I do.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



I wanted to say I suspect you might keep it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Haha. The girls I roll with don't wear pink. But I do.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Ok then, you can convert them with the black ones and vape on the pink one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

Vape mail baby!











Sent from my iPhone using the force..

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Vape mail baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy boet!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Vape Mail! And this time it is Vape Mail and not fishing tackle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

And before anyone cries... here is what was in the package!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spyker (5/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail! And this time it is Vape Mail and not fishing tackle!
> 
> View attachment 5883



I'm not buying that. You show us the same Aramex package every time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Our finesmaster is very just, he has fined himself a few times already. If we get the rule passed I'm sure he will comply



Yip but unfortunately a new rule for fines needs to be passed by the full bench and the Judge does have a veto... and I have heard that the culprit mentioned loves posting Vape Mail and normally sits and waits for an "Open Eeeet" before posting the contents... life simply wouldn't be the same if that rule was enforced.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

nice one Oom

what flavors are those?


----------



## phanatik (5/6/14)

please explain the whole fines thing, @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Riaz said:


> nice one Oom
> 
> what flavors are those?



I dunno... it just says Vape Craving on the bottle... stand by let me check the invoice...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Riaz said:


> what flavors are those?



2 x Adventure
1 x Desire

The reason for 2 x Adventure is because I must have added it to the shopping basket before and I wasn't looking when I added again and pressed buy! Let's hope I like it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

phanatik said:


> please explain the whole fines thing, @Rob Fisher



It's a fun thing...

Check this thread and any questions after that fire away!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/fines-master.1460/


----------



## Mufasa (6/6/14)

My first ever Vape Mail!! I am so excited. OK, I picked it up myself, but it still qualifies as Vape Mail. Some 10ml juices from VM to try out and of course a 30ml VM4 which I vape most of the time.
Also an iClear16 as it shares the same coil as the iClear30 I got with the MVP and I love the iClear30. Just a hint to those people that don't like the iClear30 much. I found that after every wash of the coil (3 times now) the vape just becomes better and better. I then saw a youtube review on the iClear30 yesterday and the reviewer actually mentioned that it works better if you fray they wicks a bit. I can tell you that the iClear30 is pumping vapor and I love it. No such luck with the MPT3. I just can't get the hang of that one. I started using the iClear16 with some VM Choc Mint and it really comes very close to the iClear30.

I am loving life at the moment. I just should have paid more attention to the warnings of not vaping 18mg or higher before going to bed. If I could write a book on the weird dreams I had last night, it would be a best seller.

Thank you @Oupa and Chrystel for making the awesomest juices!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyker (6/6/14)

SX350 has arrived! Yeehaa!







Sent from my iPhone using the force..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (6/6/14)

Hey @Mufasa, I have had a similar experience with the iClear30 that I got with my MVP. But I have also foung that juices that are more VG than PG tend to make the draw very tight. By increasing the W it becomes lighter but then I need to draw quicker, to not get the burnt taste???

maybe fraying the wick would help, but that is one of the reasons I was considering trying a Aerotank because maybe i was not getting enough air?

Oh, and the drip tip gets hot. Anyone had any of these experiences?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 2 x Adventure
> 1 x Desire
> 
> The reason for 2 x Adventure is because I must have added it to the shopping basket before and I wasn't looking when I added again and pressed buy! Let's hope I like it.



dibbs on the one adventure if you dont like it


----------



## thekeeperza (6/6/14)

VM vape mail


Legend Lee, VM4, Coffee & Smurfette

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Polish vape mail from Mr BRO'G - now I just need that dam expensive purple orchid!

??







??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## crack2483 (6/6/14)

johan said:


> Polish vape mail from Mr Bro'g - now I just need that dam expensive purple orchid!
> 
> ??
> View attachment 5920
> ...



Very nice indeed.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (6/6/14)

Very nice Penis sculpture @johan .  The "Purple Orchid" will look awesome on it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

TylerD said:


> Very nice Penis sculpture @johan .  The "Purple Orchid" will look awesome on it!



I know, you obviously referring to my reflection in the pic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/6/14)

That is gorgeous. I'd dedicate a pipe like that solely to my Blackbird addiction. Nice purchase mate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 2 x Adventure
> 1 x Desire
> 
> The reason for 2 x Adventure is because I must have added it to the shopping basket before and I wasn't looking when I added again and pressed buy! Let's hope I like it.



If you made a mistake by adding two Rob I'll gladly give you a slight discount on your next purchase. Just let me know before you buy so that I can set you up!

Adventure goes very well with a pinch of menthol! I mentolate it from time to time! Give it a shot.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> If you made a mistake by adding two Rob I'll gladly give you a slight discount on your next purchase. Just let me know before you buy so that I can set you up!
> 
> Adventure goes very well with a pinch of menthol! I mentolate it from time to time! Give it a shot.



Thanks @RevnLucky7! I'm hoping it may just be what I'm after... and I will have the Menthol Concentrate standing by in case.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7! I'm hoping it may just be what I'm after... and I will have the Menthol Concentrate standing by in case.



I'm very confident you'll find our juice great as it is. They don't need to be altered. But I know you like menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (6/6/14)

Hey @phanatik! The mouthpiece on my iClear30 does get warm, but not hot, as in uncomfortable. I am not too clued up on the VG/PG ratios yet. I mostly use Vapour Mountain juice and it works perfectly. The draw is a lot tighter than the MPT3, but I prefer the tighter draw. Even with using @Silver's advice on closing one or two of the air holes on the MPT3, I am still struggling. One day I will get into the coil building thing and will then try and do a new coil for the MPT3. I must admit that the 2 ohm coil works a lot better on the MPT3 than the 1.5 ohm coil.


----------



## phanatik (6/6/14)

Mufasa said:


> Hey @phanatik! The mouthpiece on my iClear30 does get warm, but not hot, as in uncomfortable. I am not too clued up on the VG/PG ratios yet. I mostly use Vapour Mountain juice and it works perfectly. The draw is a lot tighter than the MPT3, but I prefer the tighter draw. Even with using @Silver's advice on closing one or two of the air holes on the MPT3, I am still struggling. One day I will get into the coil building thing and will then try and do a new coil for the MPT3. I must admit that the 2 ohm coil works a lot better on the MPT3 than the 1.5 ohm coil.



Yeah, i was thinking of going the same route, but I've been told that rebuilding the new Kangertech Coils (the ones that are compatible with the mPT3, PT3 and the new Aerotanks) are rather tricky to rebuild as they have redesigned the coils. @BhavZ and @Riaz gave me some advise and @BhavZ stated that thew mPT2 coils are the easiest to rebuild.


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

2'nd Vape mail for the day: some SX350's (but they will go on the classified thread):


----------



## kimbo (6/6/14)

The mail man and the courier was just here. Tx to all the wonderfull ppl on ESIGS SA

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## andro (6/6/14)

This is just for comparison. And yes the aztec is soooooo good

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/6/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 5936
> View attachment 5937
> 
> This is just for comparison. And yes the aztec is soooooo good



Have a freakin kick ass time bud. You know we love you. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Wow that's serious vape mail! Enjoy @andro


----------



## phanatik (6/6/14)

Waiting for that evasive SMS... as soon as that's received you will be processing an invoice for me @RevnLucky7,
lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Waiting for that evasive SMS... as soon as that's received you will be processing an invoice for me @RevnLucky7,
> lol



Just tell me when to jump.


----------



## hyphen (6/6/14)

Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

hyphen said:


> View attachment 5939
> View attachment 5940


That is an awesome combination.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/14)

hyphen said:


> Thanks @Oupa
> 
> View attachment 5939
> View attachment 5940
> View attachment 5941


Nice combo you have there man. Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (6/6/14)

Matthee said:


> That is an awesome combination.


 That's what I thought when I saw the new tank and the new Spinner . So sexy !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

looking good @hyphen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (6/6/14)

ok i'll have to get the same combination... makes me look like less of a geek/freak when chatting to the fairer sex!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jackson (6/6/14)

hyphen said:


> That's what I thought when I saw the new tank and the new Spinner . So sexy !


Looks awesome, I think im gonna get a Silver Spinner 2 and Aerotank Mini now also with some juices 
Did the aerotank mini also come with a glass tank included? or just the silver tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (6/6/14)

Jackson said:


> Looks awesome, I think im gonna get a Silver Spinner 2 and Aerotank Mini now also with some juices
> Did the aerotank mini also come with a glass tank included? or just the silver tank


 It came with both , but the reason I was sold on it was because I've been thru 3 sets of glass on my other Protanks and going stainless seemed like the way forward .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackson (6/6/14)

hyphen said:


> It came with both , but the reason I was sold on it was because I've been thru 3 sets of glass on my other Protanks and going stainless seemed like the way forward .


It does look really awesome with the silver tank on, I'm excited placed an order now


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

sweet vape mail there bud @hyphen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/14)

so thanks to @Chop007 and VapeMob's 40% off sale I have added these to my collection  just a pity that the Post Office made this such a frustrating buy, speed services parcel sent from VapeMob on Tuesday only arrived this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> so thanks to @Chop007 and VapeMob's 40% off sale I have added these to my collection  just a pity that the Post Office made this such a frustrating buy, speed services parcel sent from VapeMob on Tuesday only arrived this morning
> 
> View attachment 5962


What, it only arrived this morning. This post office of ours needs to be upgraded. We pay for the fast service and then they take just as long as a normal package. No matter, we are going online with a whole new courier service that will speed things up ten fold. In fact, I am hoping that before you even order they will be able to use telepathy and deliver your order. Ha, ha, ha, I wish.

Sorry about them, I will speak to this dude at the post office. I know it is Slaapstad but at least our post office needs to be awake. Once we have fully integrated the new couriers it will be much, much faster. Heck, even a pigeon is faster than our post office in South Africa. It is a pity, our post office could make loads more income if they just got their act together. 

Please let me know what you think of the juices. Sorry about that again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/14)

I'm chilled @Chop007 , I don't expect much from the PO, been dealing with them for ages 

Will let you know about the juices, just loaded my Kayfun with Dark Choc and filled the mPT3 with Strapple... my tastebuds don't seem to be playing along this morning though, still having issues with my sense of taste, comes and goes


----------



## shabbar (7/6/14)

some lekker vapemail there ! enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm chilled @Chop007 , I don't expect much from the PO, been dealing with them for ages
> 
> Will let you know about the juices, just loaded my Kayfun with Dark Choc and filled the mPT3 with Strapple... my tastebuds don't seem to be playing along this morning though, still having issues with my sense of taste, comes and goes



Great juice buy @BumbleBee 
Do share your findings please!
I have one or two vapeMob juices but am keen to try more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

hyphen said:


> It came with both , but the reason I was sold on it was because I've been thru 3 sets of glass on my other Protanks and going stainless seemed like the way forward .



Awesome setup @hyphen!

Two questions if I may
- How does the Aero mini vape compared to what you had before?
- Also, is it easy to see the juice level when the steel tank is on?


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/6/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/62844 

Got the nemesis and kayfun lite plus. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## hyphen (7/6/14)

Silver said:


> Awesome setup @hyphen!
> 
> Two questions if I may
> - How does the Aero mini vape compared to what you had before?
> - Also, is it easy to see the juice level when the steel tank is on?



I had the MPT 3 before , and the Aero Mini and this new upgraded coils are waaaaaaaaay better.
Can't see the juice level at all , been struggling to fill it without flooding the center post , but I started a thread about that and got some handy tips .

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chop007 (8/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm chilled @Chop007 , I don't expect much from the PO, been dealing with them for ages
> 
> Will let you know about the juices, just loaded my Kayfun with Dark Choc and filled the mPT3 with Strapple... my tastebuds don't seem to be playing along this morning though, still having issues with my sense of taste, comes and goes


VapeMOB salutes you for being a true revolutionary in the world of vaping. Thanks for your support and epic energy. Your good vibes push us to go further, beyond the boundaries and into the unknown for prosperity.


----------



## Chop007 (8/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm chilled @Chop007 , I don't expect much from the PO, been dealing with them for ages
> 
> Will let you know about the juices, just loaded my Kayfun with Dark Choc and filled the mPT3 with Strapple... my tastebuds don't seem to be playing along this morning though, still having issues with my sense of taste, comes and goes


VapeMOB salutes you for being a true revolutionary in the world of vaping. Thanks for your support and epic energy. Your good vibes push us to go further, beyond the boundaries and into the unknown for prosperity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (9/6/14)

Using the charger that also came with the EVOD, tx again everyone i am still in shock regarding all the help i got

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/6/14)

that's amazing @kimbo, i'm so happy that everyone blessed you like this  this forum and all it's members are absolutely amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

kimbo said:


> Using the charger that also came with the EVOD, tx again everyone i am still in shock regarding all the help i got


WooHoo.... You got the power!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (9/6/14)

Finally i could pick up my parcel today. Cant wait to make some coils and taste those juices.










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

Matt said:


> Finally i could pick up my parcel today. Cant wait to make some coils and taste those juices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All kinds of awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

Matt said:


> Finally i could pick up my parcel today. Cant wait to make some coils and taste those juices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on that all kinds of awesome! The Laucher V2 rocks. As does the Vamo as does....they all rock!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/6/14)

Matt said:


> Finally i could pick up my parcel today. Cant wait to make some coils and taste those juices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy mate! Sommer two bottles of Aztec. Wise man!


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/6/14)

Matt said:


> Finally i could pick up my parcel today. Cant wait to make some coils and taste those juices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome vapemail enjoy.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Ohhh Thanx Oupa

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## crack2483 (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Ohhh Thanx Oupa



Nice! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

It really is as good as everybody told me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Now for that Reo


----------



## Alex (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Now for that Reo



Indeed, it's all true.


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> It really is as good as everybody told me


And where does this wisdom come from? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Matthee said:


> And where does this wisdom come from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


You, for one Matthee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> You, for one Matthee


Ok, thought you might have done a test drive. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (10/6/14)

@JakesSA.  Vapeclub! Just waiting for my batteries then I'll be a vaper too!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Mike said:


> @JakesSA.  Vapeclub! Just waiting for my batteries then I'll be a vaper too!


Fantastic. Keep us updated on your progress. Liqua juices not very popular here. Do try some other juices as well, Vapour Mountain and Vapeking juices quite popular. Check out our juice review section: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/6/14)

again with just the package

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 6096



No pics of parcels without showing the contents, geez Rob!


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 6096


rob - stop sending us pictures of bags  lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/14)

Whats in there Mr Fisher?
Its been a while since your last vape mail - probably a record - a few days i think


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

johan said:


> No pics of parcels without showing the contents, geez Rob!


one day he is going to post a pic of a bag, and he will be asked to show contents of it, as usual, and then its not vapemail, but that special order form that erotic online shop hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## phanatik (10/6/14)

@Rob Fisher are tyou planning to fine yourself again


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Ooooo. New Aerotank Mini!

And what's in this nice little soft leather bag?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo. New Aerotank Mini!
> 
> And what's in this nice little soft leather bag?
> View attachment 6097


the "special" item

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev (10/6/14)

A woodville???


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Group Buy... another Sigelei 20W. Love this Mod! Leather bag is a very nice touch!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (10/6/14)

and again with a bag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

devdev said:


> A woodville???



I WISH!


----------



## TylerD (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo. New Aerotank Mini!
> 
> And what's in this nice little soft leather bag?
> View attachment 6097


Vaping sunglasses?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

The Aerotank Mini looks really sweet on the Spinner 2! And inital reaction is it's way better then the Mega! More on this later once I have tested it for real!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## phanatik (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Group Buy... another Sigelei 20W. Love this Mod! Leather bag is a very nice touch!
> View attachment 6098



If you ever need to get rid of any of your old gear, I would be more than willing to take it off your hands. Speaking of which, is anyone selling any old vape gear? I want to try new gear but the budget will be a bit tight for the next couple of months due to new "housing arrangements "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/14)

Great stuff @Rob Fisher
Am looking forward to your impressions of the aero mini

That photo you just posted is actually epic!
Its like the who's who of the vaping zoo

Two sigelei 20 watters with Kayfun and Russian
The REO family with a rare Woodvil
A spinner 2 with aero mini
And a Russian Big for good measure

What a collection of gear in one place!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Limbo (10/6/14)

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk
Yay my first vape mail. Thanks Vape King

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (10/6/14)

This is where load shedding originates - when @Rob Fisher charges all his devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Limbo said:


> View attachment 6112
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk
> Yay my first vape mail. Thanks Vape King


Awesome. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (10/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome. Enjoy and tell us about it.


Pro tank is amazing. First juice was VK4, damn. It's a whole new experience. No burning sensation, easy pull and the flavour? You just want too take another hit! 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Genosmate (10/6/14)

Smells awesome,will try later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

that reminds me of jack daniels type of look


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

or cough mixture .

borstol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## soonkia (10/6/14)

Sigelei 20w has arrived. What a beauty. And some mPt3's, some batteries and a charger. Thanks Vape Club. 







Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

that looks awesome 

enjoy @soonkia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (10/6/14)

wow! Enjoy guys...


----------



## BhavZ (10/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Sigelei 20w has arrived. What a beauty. And some mPt3's, some batteries and a charger. Thanks Vape Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man, enjoy it


----------



## Genosmate (10/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> that reminds me of jack daniels type of look


I dont think you need to vape this stuff,I can still smell the juice on my fingers just from opening the bottles!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

Lop

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/6/14)

Genosmate said:


> Smells awesome,will try later.
> View attachment 6115



Enjoy brother. Maghrib is a special kind of YUM.


----------



## capetocuba (10/6/14)

Mt Baker has arrived!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Some fat batteries and some purple ones! And then my long awaited VK Pina Colada and VK Coffee!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

I want vape mail too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Ahhhhhh some more Vape Mail??? I wonder what this could be? It appears it is from the US of A!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhh some more Vape Mail??? I wonder what this could be? It appears it is from the US of A!
> 
> View attachment 6122



Yeehaa!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

Reo Reo. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

yesssss!!!!!

the one im really excited to see


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

It looks like that signature is Robert O'Neil... his initials are REO!  OK the one REO is nicely packed and these had to be packed into another box! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

it says reosmods...

could it perhaps be another Reo


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

oh no wait another 2  lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

I was in such a hurry to box them up and contact the courier company I didn't take any more pictures! 

I'm hoping the courier may pick them up this afternoon if it's not too late!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> oh no wait another 2  lol



It was three of dem buggers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

nooooooo 

i wanna see mine


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

I never got another REO. 

But I did get another door for Erica!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

shabbar said:


> nooooooo
> 
> i wanna see mine



Too late! She is already parceled up and waiting for the courier to come fetch her!


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

shabbar said:


> nooooooo
> 
> i wanna see mine


We want to see it too. Post in the Reo Mail when you receive! And the same to @Jimbo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Plus you don't want another person touching your REO before you do you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never got another REO.
> 
> But I did get another door for Erica!
> 
> View attachment 6125



that looks awesome!


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

will definitely be posting pics


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never got another REO.
> 
> But I did get another door for Erica!
> 
> View attachment 6125


Looks very good with the Hammertone.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never got another REO.
> 
> But I did get another door for Erica!
> 
> View attachment 6125



I just like Erica's see through outfit, showing some .......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

johan said:


> I just like Erica's see through outfit, showing some .......*intestines*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## steve (11/6/14)

this arrived today with a mates order and I muat say im thoroughly enjoying it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (11/6/14)

hmmm what could this be





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (11/6/14)

vape mail !





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (11/6/14)

open!!!!


----------



## RIEFY (11/6/14)

my atomic rda and my kayfun lite plus













best quality clones iv touched so far

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (11/6/14)

my atomic rda and my kayfun lite plus













best quality clones iv touched so far

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Ok, these packages that's unopened rely need to be opened


----------



## Metal Liz (11/6/14)

okay it's official - I have SERIOUS vape mail envy  hahaha I'm so broke I can't even pay attention to this thread hahaha  that's what happens when you use vape goodies money buy a mountain bike to continue on the healthy living path (plus cancel the gym contract that never gets used  ) definitely no vape mail for me for atleast another month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

That's stunning vape mail


----------



## shabbar (11/6/14)

so good you posted twice


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> okay it's official - I have SERIOUS vape mail envy  hahaha I'm so broke I can't even pay attention to this thread hahaha  that's what happens when you use vape goodies money buy a mountain bike to continue on the healthy living path (plus cancel the gym contract that never gets used  ) definitely no vape mail for me for atleast another month



Same here, bought a very expensive vacuum cleaner. And have nothing left 

I want so many vape goodies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/6/14)

and these atomics are perfect for the lp reos

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (11/6/14)

you seem to spend most of the the time in the car...?  



Cape vaping supplies said:


> my atomic rda and my kayfun lite plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (11/6/14)

boom !!! ft goodies 

just in time for the arrival of the reo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar (11/6/14)

nitecore charger 
ohm meter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (11/6/14)

I really think this package photo's must get fined! I'm still waiting for my x-ray glasses from Fasttech, so please just open the packages and show us.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY (11/6/14)

Cat said:


> you seem to spend most of the the time in the car...?


im most of the day on the road dropping off vape goodies 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!




And before anyone has a nappy rash here is the contents...




Not the whole REO but the shiny new Brass Fire Button from my good mate and Guru in CT! Thanks @Matthee you are once again the MAN!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

@Rob Fisher 

Ooooooooo shiny


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Vape Mail again Baby!




And once again to avoid nappy rash here is the contents! Compliments of @Zodiac who ran out of Tutti Fruiti at the CT meet and I sniveled! Thanks Zubaid!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zodiac (11/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail again Baby!
> 
> View attachment 6160
> 
> ...


My pleasure Mr Fisher, hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

I'm so glad I can view pics of vape mail without getting nappy rash

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 6158
> 
> ...


That Reo now looks complete.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (11/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> my atomic rda and my kayfun lite plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice.....where were they procured from and what is the price?


----------



## Riaz (11/6/14)

lekker vape mail guys!


----------



## RIEFY (11/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Really nice.....where were they procured from and what is the price?


got them off health cabin they worked out R500 a piece including duties

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/14)

Congrats on all the vape mail everyone
Its been quite amazing to see the packages and the contents.

LOL, love the chirp about CVS spending so much time in the car.

@Cape vaping supplies - you are the champion of vape gear car pics!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (12/6/14)

They are here. MCV Atomic clone.
They are very good quality. The AFC holes lines up perfectly!
The post holes are a bit skeef like the FT picture, but they are threaded and can be fixed easy peasy. And at R.100 it's a bargain! Now looking for a good way to fix them posts.



And loocky at my dream dripper setup! Now complete!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RIEFY (12/6/14)

nice one tyler!! now I also want a panzer

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (12/6/14)

yum...today will be new juice tasting time. Nicoticket won the race...still awaiting Witchers from Spain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/6/14)

Tom said:


> yum...today will be new juice tasting time. Nicoticket won the race...still awaiting Witchers from Spain.
> 
> View attachment 6208



Spain?

EDIT: Oh that's right, you're up North.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

Vape Mail! 

I have an MVP!!!!!!! 

And no way to take pictures, sorry Oom @Rob Fisher, please don't fine me 

Also in the parcel, VE Pink Spot, and a red swirly drip tip.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have a new toy to play with ????????????????

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Metal Liz (12/6/14)

whoooohoooooo!!!!! well done Kriek!!!! i'm sure you will love your MVP, looking forward to the pictures later


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> whoooohoooooo!!!!! well done Kriek!!!! i'm sure you will love your MVP, looking forward to the pictures later


Loving it already! Nauti clone with some Plasma Juice at 8.5 Watts.

It is smaller and heavier than I imagined, so still trying to find a comfortable hold for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (12/6/14)

Lucky the customs guy not a vaper!


----------



## annemarievdh (12/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Vape Mail!
> 
> I have an MVP!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Congratulations with the best Vape Mail you can get. Enjoy and let us know what you think of it


----------



## soonkia (12/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Loving it already! Nauti clone with some Plasma Juice at 8.5 Watts.
> 
> It is smaller and heavier than I imagined, so still trying to find a comfortable hold for it



Congrats on MVP - really a good little device, even if a bit heavy. And don't worry, you get used to it very quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I have an MVP!!!!!!!
> And no way to take pictures, sorry Oom @Rob Fisher, please don't fine me



There is no excuse for not posting pics of Vape Mail... but I have chatted to the full sitting of the ecigsa fines court and they are OK to wait a while for the pics!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Tom said:


> yum...today will be new juice tasting time. Nicoticket won the race...still awaiting Witchers from Spain.
> 
> View attachment 6208



No messing around @Tom
4 bottles of Frenilla!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Loving it already! Nauti clone with some Plasma Juice at 8.5 Watts.
> 
> It is smaller and heavier than I imagined, so still trying to find a comfortable hold for it



Enjoy the new device @Die Kriek 
I am sure you will have lots of fun with it!
And let us know how long the battery lasts.....


----------



## Tom (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> No messing around @Tom
> 4 bottles of Frenilla!


they did not have 12mg version in stock, so i got 2x 18mg and 2x 6mg  i somehow knew I would like it


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Tom said:


> they did not have 12mg version in stock, so i got 2x 18mg and 2x 6mg  i somehow knew I would like it



Smart

So I assume you are just mixing them - so you will end up with 4 bottles of 12mg?
If they had 12mg - I assume you would have still gotten 4 bottles? - 
Still not messing around either way


----------



## Tom (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> Smart
> 
> So I assume you are just mixing them - so you will end up with 4 bottles of 12mg?
> If they had 12mg - I assume you would have still gotten 4 bottles? -
> Still not messing around either way


nah... I was looking at 3x 12mg 

the postage was expensive, I had to make it worthwhile. In case I would not enjoy the juice I would have sold it online. Its easy to get rid of it here. So many FB groups, vape auction site, 2 forums where u can sell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

For Oom @Rob Fisher 




The Nauti isn't new, but it got so attached to the swirly lektiet, I just couldn't separate them,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Good one Cricket! You made it just it time!


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

That looks good @Die Kriek


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

She is a thing of beauty! Sitting at 450 puffs and she's still showing green

Don't know why, but it feels like I'm getting more power from her than my eGo's. Had both at 3.8Volts, and the MVP was definitely warmer and better flavour

Oh, and she needs a name, any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> She is a thing of beauty! Sitting at 450 puffs and she's still showing green
> 
> Don't know why, but it feels like I'm getting more power from her than my eGo's. Had both at 3.8Volts, and the MVP was definitely warmer and better flavour
> 
> Oh, and she needs a name, any suggestions?




Super, @Die Kriek 

I also noticed a better vape on the MVP compared to the normal EGO battery. Still not sure of why but I think it has to do with how the circuitry works and the type of modulation it uses. Just feels slightly stronger and more satisfying. Several folk have noticed this. I actually prefer the way it fires to the SVD


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Flavour injector from YuppieChef for high VG Juices!



Epic Fail! The needle is even too thick for the Russian Big!  Back to the drawing board!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (14/6/14)

brass v3 flip clone, and a gp heron clone, courtesy of our good friends fasttech

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (14/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Loving it already! Nauti clone with some Plasma Juice at 8.5 Watts.
> 
> It is smaller and heavier than I imagined, so still trying to find a comfortable hold for it



Plasma juice







Xhale said:


> brass v3 flip clone, and a gp heron clone, courtesy of our good friends fasttech
> View attachment 6373



That V3 flip is soo awesome.


----------



## Xhale (14/6/14)

haha, went to build on the heron. unfortunate s/n

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/6/14)

Nicvape arrived yesterday . Mellow Gold and flavour concentrates!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (14/6/14)

Finally got my mech 

Launcher V2
5x Protank coils
2x Muffler drip tips
KayFun see through kit




Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## devdev (15/6/14)

Vape Meet Vape Mail:

Some juice from @Zuzu88 at VapeMaxx



Lucky Draw - Vape King Pro Starter Kit (with pink carry case - I know @Gizmo was responsible for that one)



Aerotank Mega from Vapeclub (@VapeGRRRRRRRRRRL and @JakesSA )



Some CraftVapor from @Mow@CraftVapour and Mrs. Mow)




DIY for Idiots kit plus some extra toys from Skyblue (@Derick & @Melinda)




And the ultimate score/coersion/daylight robbery:




My King E-pipe from @Wayne

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (15/6/14)

I know there were plenty of acquisitions yesterday, I saw tons of goods changing hands.

Where are the pics people?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/14)

devdev said:


> Vape Meet Vape Mail:
> 
> Some juice from @Zuzu88 at VapeMaxx
> View attachment 6407
> ...


Megascore!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (16/6/14)

With these crappy dual coils I had too upgrade. 





Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (16/6/14)

well done @Limbo MVP's rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (16/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> well done @Limbo MVP's rock!


This evod is definitely not made for dual coils at 2 odd ohms. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat (16/6/14)

yeah, one reason why i got Evod single coils. my MVP seems a few days overdue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/6/14)

Amazing vape mail from @Rob Fisher, thank you so much kind sir!!!!  can't wait to continue along my flavour journey with all these amazing juices!!! you are absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!!!! :hug:





??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Necris (17/6/14)

Tracking says my 3d dripper and kanthal have arrived....and im in sanlam....aaaaaaarrrrggggh


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/6/14)

I know a certain somebody got vape mail while I was on the phone with them this morning  Not mentioning any names though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/6/14)

I think I know who that certain some one is......

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Amazing vape mail from @Rob Fisher, thank you so much kind sir!!!!  can't wait to continue along my flavour journey with all these amazing juices!!! you are absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!!!! :hug:
> 
> View attachment 6544
> 
> ...



Wow, that is nice vape male lizzy. Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/14)

So I have some vape mail waiting at home for me  will share pics tonight! I so badly wanna leave the office. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keeganvaper (17/6/14)

my vapemail has arrived !!

Thank you vapemob @Chop007

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

keeganvaper said:


> my vapemail has arrived !!
> 
> Thank you vapemob


Nice man.... totally worth staying up till midnight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

I was not expecting this today... and it's been a while since gear got my juices flowing...





I can always appreciate Zen's sense of humor...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

Behold my one to rule my rest...













It's way smaller than it looked in the pictures! Love this thing!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

That is a stunning device you got there @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> That is a stunning device you got there @RevnLucky7



Thanks. Hitting like a train. I waited almost a year to get hold of this thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Thanks. Hitting like a train. I waited almost a year to get hold of this thing!



Why so long and what is it


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Why so long and what is it



They sell out before you reach checkout. People sleep with their fingers on refresh to get hold of these, or pay double that to people buying and flipping them on ebay. I got very very lucky one night when a few of them went on sale unannounced. The guys at Electronicstix were packing up their warehouse and relocating, so I got an inside scoop and a few of them just pop onto the site!

It's the Zenisis ZNA30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> They sell out before you reach checkout. People sleep with their fingers on refresh to get hold of these, or pay double that to people buying and flipping them on ebay. I got very very lucky one night when a few of them went on sale unannounced. The guys at Electronicstix were packing up their warehouse and relocating, so I got an inside scoop and a few of them just pop onto the site!
> 
> It's the Zenisis ZNA30



Well congratulations and enjoy. It sounds like a little peace of gold you have got there


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well congratulations and enjoy. It sounds like a little peace of gold you have got there



Thanks!
Yeah, sometimes splashing out on something great saves money in the long run. Feel guilty about the price tag, but oh well, you only live once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Behold my one to rule my rest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning dude!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (17/6/14)

Got some vapemail
All the vk juices and the igo-w was part of the 1st prize for winning the coil building competition at the vape meet. Thanks vapeking

Purchased a leka vapors elvis breakfast and a new drip tip for the reo







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Amazing vape mail from @Rob Fisher, thank you so much kind sir!!!!  can't wait to continue along my flavour journey with all these amazing juices!!! you are absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!!!! :hug:



Awesome Vape Mail Lizzie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

The new full sized Woodvil has finally arrived! Kiera (on the right) and he new big sister (on the left)!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ET (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Behold my one to rule my rest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude, that is freakin awesome


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

And I think I will name her Olivia after my all time favorite chick of all time!


Here she is with her specially made custom Drip tip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/6/14)

she's beautiful Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Behold my one to rule my rest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW Thats really Cool! Sho


----------



## keeganvaper (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> They sell out before you reach checkout. People sleep with their fingers on refresh to get hold of these, or pay double that to people buying and flipping them on ebay. I got very very lucky one night when a few of them went on sale unannounced. The guys at Electronicstix were packing up their warehouse and relocating, so I got an inside scoop and a few of them just pop onto the site!
> 
> It's the Zenisis ZNA30


how much did it cost ?


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Behold my one to rule my rest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beaut. Enjoy.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

keeganvaper said:


> how much did it cost ?



Uhhhh.... sho.... I don't want to talk about this....
Almost R4000 all inclusive.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Behold my one to rule my rest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one stunning device - Zen really puts a lot of thought and work into those devices. Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I think I will name her Olivia after my all time favorite chick of all time!
> View attachment 6557
> 
> Here she is with her specially made custom Drip tip!
> View attachment 6554



Congrats on your new little Olive there Rob. Stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (17/6/14)

Wooohoo! I received some vapemail today! 







Before you get panicky. 

Here's the contents. 






My freaking goodness!! 

This thing is HUGE! 

Here she is next to the vamo with the aerotank on. 







Thank you @Rob Fisher for the combo. What a gentleman to deal with! 
You sir are an absolute champion!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (17/6/14)

Nice mail guys. that wood and that zna are beauties!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/6/14)

That ZNA is gorgeous!


----------



## RezaD (17/6/14)

Congrats ....serious vape envy...... I smaak that ZNA stukkend ekse.....should have bought that Cloupor 30w...!!!! Might have to sell some gear now.........


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

That "Not made in China" thing is uber sexy.


----------



## thekeeperza (17/6/14)

Firstly from the meet - some Craft Vapour and a lucky draw prize, Kanger Emus kit



And from FT - Origen dripper and a Atomic dripper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gorfrepus (17/6/14)

Vaaaheeeep mail! 

Felt like forever waiting for this since the midnight sale! 

Thanks again Vapemob!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

That's some awesome vape mail @gorfrepus


----------



## gorfrepus (17/6/14)

Ye im real excited! And its my first mod! Now im just waiting for the russian and ill be set!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gorfrepus (17/6/14)

Unwrapped zee toys...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Evil (17/6/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Unwrapped zee toys...



I love that 134 mini 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/14)

She's finally here 

Compliments of vape mob. 

My first non twisp device.
















Loaded up with VK cola and ready to vape. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

Wow thats a big jump from a twisp.. Congrats and enjoy !!! @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (17/6/14)

Sweeeet! We can be mini buddies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow thats a big jump from a twisp.. Congrats and enjoy !!! @Yiannaki



I'm so amped to try it out. Letting the wicks soak is killing me 




gorfrepus said:


> Sweeeet! We can be mini buddies



Haha awesome 
Is it just me ,but it's smaller and lighter than it seemed in pictures? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (17/6/14)

It is. I happened to see one in person before and said the same thing. The pics make it look huge even for a mini. But its really not big at all. Just waiting for my batteries to charge up!


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/14)

gorfrepus said:


> It is. I happened to see one in person before and said the same thing. The pics make it look huge even for a mini. But its really not big at all. Just waiting for my batteries to charge up!



I picked up batteries at the meet and made sure they were fully charged for today 

U gonna run it in 18350 or 18500 mode?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## keeganvaper (17/6/14)

got my Zombie drip tip 
thanks Vape king

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gorfrepus (17/6/14)

I bought both 18350 and 18500 so im flexible  lol

Was gonna first go for 18350 since I thought it would be more practical but even in 18500 mode its quite perfect in the hand. So gonna start with 18500. 

Really impressed with the build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/14)

gorfrepus said:


> It is. I happened to see one in person before and said the same thing. The pics make it look huge even for a mini. But its really not big at all. Just waiting for my batteries to charge up!



Dude, she Vape's like a beast 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Uhhhh.... sho.... I don't want to talk about this....
> Almost R4000 all inclusive.



That could have been close to two Reos without shipping....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Dude, she Vape's like a beast
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Now, where is that Frenilla to taste on the that awesome little machine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

devdev said:


> That could have been close to two Reos without shipping....



Yes, but everyone and his aunty has a Reo... only Revn has a ZNA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (17/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Yes, but everyone and his aunty has a Reo... only Revn has a ZNA


If he had tried a Reo, he would have stuck with it.

Once you go Reo...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev (17/6/14)

Mobmail!

Hades, 2x 26650 Efests, tons of Ekowoolies, Needle tips bottles, Efest Luc (EPIC CHARGER!) and some drip tips.

Thanks Vape Mob!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Now, where is that Frenilla to taste on the that awesome little machine?



The damn post office was closed by the time I got home 

It would have been heaven if I had managed to put some frenilla in!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/6/14)

devdev said:


> View attachment 6575
> 
> 
> View attachment 6577
> ...


awesomeness!!! ekowool in the kayfun is the bomb by the way

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher for the combo. What a gentleman to deal with! You sir are an absolute champion!



Only too happy that someone will appreciate the hardware!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tristan (18/6/14)

devdev said:


> If he had tried a Reo, he would have stuck with it.
> 
> Once you go Reo...


You in the World cup @devdev ?


----------



## devdev (18/6/14)

Tristan said:


> You in the World cup @devdev ?



Hehehehe, I did Carnival in Rio two years ago...

I managed to return with both kidneys and a semi functional liver. Definitely did not try hard enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/6/14)

devdev said:


> If he had tried a Reo, he would have stuck with it.
> 
> Once you go Reo...



I don't know about that mate. This thing is pretty damn bomb if you ask me.
There's a snag though. It needs an 18650 tube. It's great with the 18490 if I'm at at my Kayfun wattage around 17W. When I slap that Quasar on with dual coils at 0.5 at 30W it sucks the charge out of it quicker than you could imagine. I'm not generally a dripper, but this thing is a neat party trick. Chucks clouds.

I actually did an intentional messy dual coil build tonight, not paying too much attention on target resistance and the power regulation completely by passes all the nitty gritty things I would pay attention to under normal circumstances. 28g lights up instantly, burning evenly. Let's not go and compare apples to pears as the functionality of the two devices are light years apart. I just think the ZNA is more suited to my various styles of vaping and the fact that I can now only use one mod to accommodate for all of them is pretty cool. Then there's also the fact that... I AM THE ONE.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/6/14)

Oh crap... navigating to their website of course reveals...

The one I want:





SOLD OUT

The one I can deal with, that has no lines...





IN STOCK (But of course it wasn't when I ordered)


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> SOLD OUT



The story of a vapers life! Sold out!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The story of a vapers life! Sold out!


I'm having a real dilemma here.
Do I order this tube with no lines... or do I wait for the one with lines.

Zen is not getting any younger either.

Bet that bloody tube was in stock 5 minutes ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/6/14)

That whole thing would look good in brass too


----------



## devdev (18/6/14)

I'll take yours off your hands for R2500, then you can get a brass one


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/6/14)

Or gold


----------



## steve (18/6/14)

He aint that old , if he whipped off that mega beard, he'd lose 20 years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/6/14)

devdev said:


> I'll take yours off your hands for R2500, then you can get a brass one



Uh... no.
It's not the whole mod that needs replacing you just fit the new tube top and bottom cap. You can kind of customize it like that. But then none of my atties will look the part.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/6/14)

That would look boss.


----------



## Alex (18/6/14)

I love the look and feel of brass.


----------



## Riaz (18/6/14)

some awesome vape mail guys!!!

love it


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!


Not very exciting... Stock for a new non-stinky!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wca (18/6/14)

Wow, @Rob Fisher , that is a great setup for a new non-stinky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!



Menthol Ice delivery! 6mg and 0mg, 100% VG Menthol Ice and then Unflavoured to try. Oh and some Menthol and Coconut concentrate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 6659
> 
> Not very exciting... Stock for a new non-stinky!
> View attachment 6660



Thanks for not causing me a nappy rash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for not causing me a nappy rash



I don't want to upset Ohm Johan...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

Parcel sent with speed services on friday.... got it today! Grrrrrr

Love my SVD so much, had to get another

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

You guys that side's stocking up hay !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/6/14)

some lekka vape mail today!!!! enjoy guys!!!!


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)

shoe some great mail guys - @Rob Fisher i will have to try some of that menthol Ice you are so crazy about....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> shoe some great mail guys - @Rob Fisher i will have to try some of that menthol Ice you are so crazy about....



Peter if you only even remotely enjoy Menthol you do need to try it! For me it's simply perfect in every way!

80% of the time I have a few drops of coconut concentrate added.


----------



## Metal Liz (18/6/14)

i agree with Rob, Peter if you are a fan of menthol, you have to try Menthol Ice, it's the best Menthol i have ever tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Peter if you only even remotely enjoy Menthol you do need to try it! For me it's simply perfect in every way!
> 
> 80% of the time I have a few drops of coconut concentrate added.


hmm ok im a bit scared of the coconut as the concentrate i got has a very chemical/artificial flavor to it....


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hmm ok im a bit scared of the coconut as the concentrate i got has a very chemical/artificial flavor to it....



Vape it straight first... and if you like coconut get a concentrate from @Oupa at the same time. If you are not a fan of coconut just leave it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Oh my word! Ω 



We are cooking with gas!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Oh my word! Ω 

We are cooking with gas!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Whoops... the quoting option has been lost!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (18/6/14)

ΝΙÇÉ Ω


----------



## Riaz (18/6/14)

ooooooh some lovely special characters


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)

lekker nê


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)

thread.... derailed it has become E=MC2	and H2O

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/6/14)

Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/6/14)

shall i be the first to say Ωjohan LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Yiannaki (18/6/14)

Vape mail 

A bottle of Frenilla thanks to @Matthee 

I feel a silver coming on. This stuff is epic 

Thanks a mil buddy 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail
> 
> A bottle of Frenilla thanks to @Matthee
> 
> ...


Pleasure all mine, just glad you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Two IGO-L's - For juice testing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

oooooo shiny!

Nice vape mail @Rob Fisher


----------



## Silver (19/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Two IGO-L's - For juice testing!
> 
> View attachment 6680


 
Nice Rob - 
Why does the one box have an extra drip tip?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

Silver said:


> Nice Rob -
> Why does the one box have an extra drip tip?


 
I'm not sure Hi Ho... I would just say Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

Ding Dong! Vape Mail Baby!

Cute packaging... and maybe I can use the string as a wick? 




My optimistic search for another juice I can vape... and I was told the Matterhorn was very yummy! Holding thumbs!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (19/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Two IGO-L's - For juice testing!
> 
> View attachment 6680




Nice one 

Would the IGO-L work just fine on a 134 mini and would it be noob friendly for someone starting out with coil building?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (19/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice one
> 
> Would the IGO-L work just fine on a 134 mini and would it be noob friendly for someone starting out with coil building?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I ran my IGO-L on my SVD when I started dripping and it worked well.

In my personal opinion the IGO-L is a brilliant dripper to start on if you are new to coil building. The screws catch the coil easily and there is enough space to play with cotton amount and coil height.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Would the IGO-L work just fine on a 134 mini and would it be noob friendly for someone starting out with coil building?


 
I have never used one before but it has been recommended to me by the boys in the know… I bought them especially for testing new juices… looking at it now it looks pretty Noob friendly and easy to build… drippers are always better driven by a Mech Mod but the 134 would certainly drive it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

@Rob Fisher you might wana drill the holes a tiny bit bigger

maybe to 1.5mm

i found that the standard airholes were very small

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> I ran my IGO-L on my SVD when I started dripping and it worked well.
> 
> In my personal opinion the IGO-L is a brilliant dripper to start on if you are new to coil building. The screws catch the coil easily and there is enough space to play with cotton amount and coil height.






Rob Fisher said:


> I have never used one before but it has been recommended to me by the boys in the know… I bought them especially for testing new juices… looking at it now it looks pretty Noob friendly and easy to build… drippers are always better driven by a Mech Mod but the 134 would certainly drive it.



Thanks for the info guys 

Much appreciated! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher you might wana drill the holes a tiny bit bigger maybe to 1.5mm
> 
> i found that the standard airholes were very small


 
Ooooo that's not really my area of expertise... but if I find it a little too tight of a draw I will look for a techincal type to help me... Thanks @Riaz !


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Yip, opened mine up to 2mm

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/6/14)

@Rob Fisher - vape on it for a while before you try drilling it.
Once you've drilled it - you can't reverse the process.

Mine is fine at the standard airhole size
I do like a slightly tighter draw anyway.
And its not my main vaping device and not for cloud blowing - just for tasting... mouth to lung

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/6/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - vape on it for a while before you try drilling it.
> Once you've drilled it - you can't reverse the process.
> 
> Mine is fine at the standard airhole size
> ...


 
Polly filler?


----------



## Xhale (19/6/14)

v3 flip knock-off from focalecig, and some spare bottles for my squonker!
yippee!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/6/14)

Blackbird 12mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Collecting empty Witchers bottles?


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/6/14)

Andre said:


> Collecting empty Witchers bottles?


 
Huh? No that is still sealed, will only open when I get home


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

Andre said:


> Collecting empty Witchers bottles?


i also thought so, it looks empty LOL


----------



## RIEFY (20/6/14)

Lol @Matthee I also thought it is empty

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crack2483 (20/6/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Aha, some serious building to ensue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (20/6/14)

@crack2483 Did you get those from Fasttech ? And how's the quality of that top cap ?


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

what do you plan to do with those @crack2483


----------



## crack2483 (20/6/14)

soonkia said:


> @crack2483 Did you get those from Fasttech ? And how's the quality of that top cap ?



Not too bad, but normal brass plated stuff from ft.



Riaz said:


> what do you plan to do with those @crack2483



Making some houtville mods.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (20/6/14)

Best vape mail ever. Compliments of @Stroodlepuff from vapeking.

My wife is suuuuuuuuper happy

Thanks guys. 










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

agh yinne man

so cute!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Best vape mail ever. Compliments of @Stroodlepuff from vapeking.
> 
> My wife is suuuuuuuuper happy
> 
> ...


 
Damn! That is the best Vape Mail EVER! So cute!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Awesome packet for Ω Johan!



Stroods sense of humour! And I so appreciate it!  @Stroodlepuff you rock!



Upgrade for another one of my stinkie converts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Best vape mail ever. Compliments of @Stroodlepuff from vapeking.
> 
> My wife is suuuuuuuuper happy
> 
> ...


 
awww my little baby ♥ look after him K!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (20/6/14)

will do, he is being spoilt already, i had to build him a kitty palace from a box

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (20/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Best vape mail ever. Compliments of @Stroodlepuff from vapeking.
> 
> My wife is suuuuuuuuper happy
> 
> ...


 
wow they sent you a laptop, a mouse and some shoes. too bad the cat spoiled the shoe pic

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/6/14)

So I found some liquid in the postage bag, figured a top might be a bit loose or such, found the bottle that was leaking on inspection. Then tried to figure out where, and this happened... 

Luckily I had some paper towels as I was drying the bottle, so no cuts. 





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (20/6/14)

Damn bro, that sucks big time.


----------



## PeterHarris (20/6/14)

ah man that sucks


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/6/14)

And this is the end result 








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/6/14)

@PeterHarris and @Alex it does indeed yes! Luckily I flipped the bottle quickly when I felt something give way. Didn't think the base just broke in though. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (20/6/14)

eish that sucks dude


----------



## shabbar (20/6/14)

Few meters of kanthal and silica , some vm juices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> And this is the end result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi mate,
Thank you for informing me about this and I'm sorry this happened.
This one too is a first for me. Such a clean break right from the bubble bottom of the bottle. Never seen that before and have no idea what might have caused it other than maybe it just being a weak bottle.

Anyway, not happy about it and I'm sure neither are you.

I am happy that you saved quite a bit of it, because I'm a Blackbird ***** and would die watching it go to waste. Do me a favor and PLEASE contact me prior to placing your next order so that I can at least make an attempt to make up for the loss. This is not the kind of experience I want anyone to have with SOV. I was under the impression our packaging is more than enough. If you feel that this could have happened due to neglect in transit, please let me know so that I can beef up packaging and have a word with Aramex.

That bubble just popping off could have been a result of pressure during original shipment. Like I said, no idea how that happens, but it did and we'll sort something out. I hope the experience with Blackbird as a flavor is not influenced by first impressions. Do allow us to work something out for you!

-Rev

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (20/6/14)

could also just have been that one in a million weak bottle. weird though as this is the kinda thing that usually happens to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (21/6/14)

After 1 month no smoking and loving vaping i can say that i have the vape bug 

I have posted all the goodies i have got so far and its not stopping here haha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (21/6/14)

Nice gear @paulph201 
I also like the looks of that iced coffee?


----------



## Paulie (21/6/14)

lol tnks


----------



## BhavZ (21/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> After 1 month no smoking and loving vaping i can say that i have the vape bug
> 
> I have posted all the goodies i have got so far and its not stopping here haha


I see an SVD and MVP in that pic.

Can I ask, which of the two do you prefer and why?


----------



## Paulie (21/6/14)

hey,

only had the svd for 1 day so im not sure yet but so far i dont have a fav allthough i caint put my turtleship mod with the aerotank mega down rocking vannila 12mg lol


----------



## Snape of Vape (21/6/14)

@RevnLucky7 Thanks for the response appreciate the effort made. 

I'm not sure how or what happened but I'm just glad that it was mine and not one of the other bottles in the order that I gave to other people. 

Seems like the bubble wrap has a tear or such at the bottom where it leaked but the outside bag is fine. 

Still enjoyed the blackbird though and didn't loose too much. Will definitely keep that in mind on my next order, thanks a lot 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (21/6/14)

Vape mail! Got me a Nautilus Aspire! 

This is Incredible! The flavour is great and the vapour production is awesome!







A big thank you to Vape club for the great service. @JakesSA and 
@VapeGrrl you guys rock. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JakesSA (21/6/14)

Many thanks @Yiannaki, and a special thank you for sharing some of that e-juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/6/14)

Fasttech parcel arrived at last

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (21/6/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Fasttech parcel arrived at last
> View attachment 6816



Are those EVOD2 tanks @thekeeperza ?
Nice colours


----------



## thekeeperza (21/6/14)

Silver said:


> Are those EVOD2 tanks @thekeeperza ?
> Nice colours


Yes they are @Silver


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Rex_Bael! Maria's twin sister!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (21/6/14)

Lekker vape mail guys enjoy


----------



## Die Kriek (23/6/14)

I haz vape mail! Which had me surprised, as I couldn't remember ordering anything. 

Its the one and only (well, one of 6 actually) Tastebox!








What's that lurking in the back?




The Legend, mr. Bruce Lee decided to tag along! Can't wait to get home now!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## steve (23/6/14)

My old pal cvs comes up trumps again ..this thing is a beast





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll (23/6/14)

I foresee a lot of Cana Mod posts incoming.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## phanatik (23/6/14)

Gots Vape Mail also!!! 

Got myself 2 mPT3's and coils. Due to a slight misunderstanding with the ohms of the different coils and the compatibility with my MVP I got 1.2ohm coils instead of 1.5ohms. But the cool peeps of VapeClub decided to send my the 1.5's as well. Whoohoo. Also, as this is my first rated tank (couldn't find any ratings for the standard iclear 30 that I got with the MVP) I feel that I'm on my way to experiencing new vaping sensations. Will be Vaping SpaceJam Eclipse. 












Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## andro (23/6/14)

Thanks @Cape vaping supplies and @craftvapor

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I foresee a lot of Cana Mod posts incoming.


 
we sold 11 today so I agree

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

what colour is that? is it a wrap?



steve said:


> My old pal cvs comes up trumps again ..this thing is a beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steve (23/6/14)

Yep . Its like patent baby blue. Shes a wolf in sheeps clothing 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

i'm envious, already. love that colour. .....need to get those guys to make a template....then again, i dont know how it's done - how the top and bottom is done.


----------



## Zegee (23/6/14)

Another @cape vape supplies special and a special thanks to @steve for hand delivering , you sir are a legend 





sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee (23/6/14)

Another @Cape vaping supplies special and a special thanks to @steve for hand delivering , you sir are a legend 





sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (23/6/14)

Pleasure mate . Was good to see you ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/6/14)

Well seeing that we are posting such beautiful pictures. Shut up and let me take a selfie.... Thanks @vape king





Second one is @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/6/14)

Bastards. :crying:


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/6/14)

Could one of the new proud Cana owners post a pic of one next to an MVP?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/6/14)

Awesome, thanks @Stroodlepuff  I am surprised how similar they are in size.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Awesome, thanks @Stroodlepuff  I am surprised how similar they are in size.


 
Same here, I was expecting it to be much bigger. And its light too


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


He said MVP not GHD 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/6/14)

Double post again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


So will the MVP be taking a back seat against the Cana?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> So will the MVP be taking a back seat against the Cana?


 
Hell yes! MVP Took a backseat a while ago already though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/6/14)

If it didn't give you negative rating I would unlike that comment Strood 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> If it didn't give you negative rating I would unlike that comment Strood
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Lol I still love my MVP and would reccommend it to anyone  It just wouldnt fire the original coil I had in my Kayfun 

This Cana is amazing though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

Woohoo!  and thanks @steve and @capevapingsupplies


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

vape mail is canas only todat lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

View attachment 7039


Woohoo!  and thanks @steve and @capevapingsupplies


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (23/6/14)

Mt baker concentrates .





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

cape town boys hardcore cana heads!

whos your daddy?check your dna!

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BillW (23/6/14)

Yay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dv8 (23/6/14)

Hana Montana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

nice one naashief!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

you guys all need nano kits on those kayfuns

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you guys all need nano kits on those kayfuns
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I have one, but I'm a beeeg boy who needs his 4.5ml 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you guys all need nano kits on those kayfuns
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I have one, but I'm a beeeg boy who needs his 4.5ml 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> I have one, but I'm a beeeg boy who needs his 4.5ml
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


looks so much better tho with the nanos.

hope you enjoying it as much as I am

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BillW (23/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you guys all need nano kits on those kayfuns
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


You have any?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

I dont but seeing that duncan needs 4.5ml you can have his lol. got mine from mob

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

I will sell you my ft one cheap for R195.00 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Sheeese you guys, I feeling left out again


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

these surely look sexy!!!


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (24/6/14)

All these beautiful hana modz clones! I need mine to arrive already!


----------



## capetocuba (24/6/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> All these beautiful hana modz clones! I need mine to arrive already!


And they are very well made clones, really good quality

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (24/6/14)

Not as cool as all the Cana Mods being posted. 

But will allow me to try new coil ideas at least.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you guys all need nano kits on those kayfuns
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Yeah... and flat top caps.


----------



## Limbo (25/6/14)

Anyone know where to get Kanthal or nichrome in Port Elizabeth? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris (25/6/14)

Limbo said:


> Anyone know where to get Kanthal or nichrome in Port Elizabeth?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Afraid not.only connection I have found locally can order from jhb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/6/14)

Just in time to test em out on my cana  thanks @RevnLucky7 for the amazing sufficiency, help and great product.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> Just in time to test em out on my cana  thanks @RevnLucky7 for the amazing sufficiency, help and great product.


 

Welcome to SOV brother! Rock & Roll!
Take it easy on the cork when you open for the first time. Try twit it around a bit before pulling. Some guys broke theirs off in the bottle. After first opening it's fine.


----------



## Paulie (25/6/14)

thanks!
i am rocking daydream am in love! expect another order soon lol and thanks for the info


----------



## BumbleBee (25/6/14)




----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Yay! 

Got my cana mod. 
Although I think it's the mini cana. 

Fires to 30w. 

Check it next to the Russian 91%! 











Can someone that has the cana measure the length and width of theirs for me please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)

lekker vape mail there guys


----------



## Zodiac (25/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 7137


Hey @BumbleBee, where did you get your Boba's Bounty from ? Here is a picture of my bottle, quite different to yours, mines from Alien Visions....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (25/6/14)

thanks to Vape King, @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Yay!
> 
> Got my cana mod.
> Although I think it's the mini cana.
> ...


where did you get yours from?


----------



## johan (25/6/14)

Closed parcels gives me a serious nappy rash @Cat, I think you tender for a huge fine!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (25/6/14)

johan said:


> Closed parcels gives me a nappy rash, I think you tender for a huge fine!


Second that.


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Riaz said:


> where did you get yours from?


I placed my order ages ago with fastech. 
This was long before anyone had any word of them possibly coming to SA.


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I placed my order ages ago with fastech.
> This was long before anyone had any word of them possibly coming to SA.


ok cool

which one did you get?

mind posting the sku please.


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Riaz said:


> ok cool
> 
> which one did you get?
> 
> mind posting the sku please.


Sure! No problem. 

Its 1723501

Although like I previously said, its the Lipo model. so I don't know if you want an 18650 model rather or this one. 

but so far I'm happy. 
Just need to see what its battery life is like.


----------



## Cat (25/6/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Sure! No problem.
> 
> Its 1723501
> 
> ...


yeah im just checking whats out there 

ive read some reviews that the one you have is actually 2 X 800 mah batteries, and not 2 X 600

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Riaz said:


> yeah im just checking whats out there
> 
> ive read some reviews that the one you have is actually 2 X 800 mah batteries, and not 2 X 600


ah OK. 

if that's the case. its all the better! 

I was initially concerned about the battery life on it.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Hey @BumbleBee, where did you get your Boba's Bounty from ? Here is a picture of my bottle, quite different to yours, mines from Alien Visions....


 
Just checked the website and looks like yours may be an older lable? The spout is a $1 optional extra. As far as I can tell this seems legit.


----------



## Zodiac (25/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Just checked the website and looks like yours may be an older lable? The spout is a $1 optional extra. As far as I can tell this seems legit.


I've ordered mine about a month ago, but yeah, perhaps they changed the labels


----------



## Silverbear (25/6/14)

It has been a long wait, but it finally arrived, and I am soooo Happpppy, Soooooo beautiful.




Touchwood 18650.

Currently with a carto on, still gonna look for a RDA that will fit nicely.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

Wayne said:


> It has been a long wait, but it finally arrived, and I am soooo Happpppy, Soooooo beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 7156
> View attachment 7157
> ...


 
Beautiful mod Wayne, Awesome that it takes two 18650 batteries for 7.4V of pure vaping awesomeness.


----------



## Silverbear (25/6/14)

@Gizmo sure you ment to 2x 18350

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

Yea lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/14)

Wayne said:


> View attachment 7157
> 
> Touchwood 18650.
> 
> Currently with a carto on, still gonna look for a RDA that will fit nicely.



Looks so awesome! I'm really interested to hear how it operates... I'm also interested in how the CARTO works because I still see quite a few Americans still use them and I don't understand why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (25/6/14)

@rob , so far I love it, it just feels right in my hand and the top fireing button is so comfortable. Still testing performance, the carto is great and I enjoy the vape Iget from it, the only issue is the ohm's of the carto are high, so I either need to find lower ohm carto or switch to a RDA so I can build lower ohm's. the other option is to change out the Touchwood from 18650 to 2x18350 which will then give me 7.4 volts which should give better performance on the high ohm carto.


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)

very nice and resonably priced too
do you have to drip or it it bottom fed ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/14)

Wayne said:


> @rob , so far I love it, it just feels right in my hand and the top fireing button is so comfortable. Still testing performance, the carto is great and I enjoy the vape Iget from it, the only issue is the ohm's of the carto are high, so I either need to find lower ohm carto or switch to a RDA so I can build lower ohm's. the other option is to change out the Touchwood from 18650 to 2x18350 which will then give me 7.4 volts which should give better performance on the high ohm carto.


 
Do you fill the carto with juice or is it a bottom feed mod?


----------



## Silverbear (25/6/14)

shabbar said:


> very nice and resonably priced too
> do you have to drip or it it bottom fed ?


 
It is a dripper or tank if I want, but only 510 not ego threaded.


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)

@Rob Fisher 

i got a few cartos from ft the smoktech ones and it was horrible , the filler material gave me a taste so bad that i will never put one to my mouth ever again.


----------



## Silverbear (25/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do you fill the carto with juice or is it a bottom feed mod?


 
I drip or fill the carto from the top, the touchwood is a straight up mech mod, not a squonker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (25/6/14)

shabbar said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> i got a few cartos from ft the smoktech ones and it was horrible , the filler material gave me a taste so bad that i will never put one to my mouth ever again.


Funny that, I never had an issue with taste from carto's, I fill my wife's daily for her cig-a-like and the carto on the cig-a-like performs great, and flavor is great.


----------



## johan (25/6/14)

To confirm what @Wayne said, I've filled up my good friends VPipe which uses cartos and I was surprise by the crisp vape quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/14)

shabbar said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> i got a few cartos from ft the smoktech ones and it was horrible , the filler material gave me a taste so bad that i will never put one to my mouth ever again.


 
Thanks @shabbar! @Andre did tell me I wasn't missing out... Thanks for that!


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @shabbar! @Andre did tell me I wasn't missing out... Thanks for that!


 
still gives me the shivers when i think about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (25/6/14)

Home brew from @capetocuba hmmmm bakery baby





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (25/6/14)

Wayne said:


> It has been a long wait, but it finally arrived, and I am soooo Happpppy, Soooooo beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 7156
> View attachment 7157
> ...


So much classiness 

that's a beauty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

Wayne said:


> It has been a long wait, but it finally arrived, and I am soooo Happpppy, Soooooo beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 7156
> View attachment 7157
> ...


Wow, that is a beaut, congrats and enjoy. Maybe an Igo-F will fit nicely on there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/6/14)

I just had to make it a bit prettier

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## crack2483 (25/6/14)

Your phone's made it look like post box red now instead of candy

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (26/6/14)

i'm a bit obsessed with that blue...but it can wait, i like the silver and i've got other things to do first. 

hey is that masking tape for labels? damn, why didn't i think of that. i wasted time with cutting paper and sellotape, then bought some self-adhesive labels...i could've just used making tape. 



steve said:


> Home brew from @capetocuba hmmmm bakery baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/6/14)

This should have been up yesterday, but I was waaaaay to busy enjoying it! 

Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl . As always, vapeclub looked after me and will definitely be back!






Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## phanatik (26/6/14)

Vape-mail Baby! 






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Vape-mail Baby!
> 
> Please don't give me NAPPY RASH with unopened parcel pics!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

Where is that finemaster.


----------



## phanatik (26/6/14)

And before I get fined! 

Vapour Mountain Juices from @Oupa






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phanatik (26/6/14)

Now the journey into taste heaven can begin!

I have received

- Choc Mint
- Coffee
- Peach Rooibos
- Peach2 Rooibos (for a friend)
- Smurfette
- VM4
- VM Legends Dean

Which one should I try first?
Going to load it into a brand new mPT3 with a brand new 1.5ohm coil.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Now the journey into taste heaven can begin!
> 
> I have received
> 
> ...


Peach Rooibos, the others like some steeping.


----------



## phanatik (26/6/14)

OK and how much steeping? And how do I do that? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (26/6/14)

phanatik said:


> OK and how much steeping? And how do I do that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Put it somewhere dark, and forget about it for a week or 2. 

Ok, not completely forget, shake it a bit every second day


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

phanatik said:


> OK and how much steeping? And how do I do that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 
The Choc Mint and VM4 will probably gain most by steeping, around 7 days - just shake well and put in a dark, cool place. Shake daily.


----------



## phanatik (26/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Put it somewhere dark, and forget about it for a week or 2.
> 
> Ok, not completely forget, shake it a bit every second day


 
That is going to be very very very difficult...
Will it not taste right if i dont steep it right away?


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

phanatik said:


> OK and how much steeping? And how do I do that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


There are three methods to curing juices: 

1) Steeping
This is storing your juice, sealed, in a dark cupboard for a period of time where by every morning and every evening you give the juice bottle a good shake.

2) Breathing
This is storing your juice, opened with the nipple cap off (if one is present), in a dark cupboard for a period of time

3)Streething
This is a combination of both steeping and breathing, open the bottle, remove the nipple cap (if one is present) for about 5-10mins then closing the bottle again and giving it a good shake, performing this method twice a day as with steeping.

IMO:
Steeping is by far the better method to follow however takes the longest time to steep in comparison to the other methods. Breathing is a bit faster than steeping but I have noticed that there is a decrease in throat hit when following this method. Streething is the fastest method in comparison to the other two and again I have noticed a decrease in throat hit with this method.

The method that I follow when steeping is as follows, I steep for 4 days then give the juice a try to get a benchmark. since the bottle has now been opened I decant some into 3 other bottles, one bottle I will steep for a total of 2 weeks, the second bottle for a total of 3 weeks and the third bottle for a total of 4 weeks (1 month). By doing so I can compare and determine at which week the juice has steeped to its maximum (imo). I then mark that down, especially if it is going to be part of my constant juice rotation.

Please note that these are findings I have noticed and are entirely my own opinion.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

phanatik said:


> That is going to be very very very difficult...
> Will it not taste right if i dont steep it right away?


With choc mint the mint is overpowering if not steeped and you will find that you wont really get the choc taste, once steeped there is a beautiful balance between the two flavours.

With VM4 the caramel is overpowering even at low watts and the tobacco flavour does not come through unless it has been steeped for a sufficient mount of time.

For me both choc mint and VM4 I steep for 1 week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (26/6/14)

My 2cents... try them, they are ready to go, BUT will definitely improve over a week of steeping.

This way you can compare the taste before and after steeping to see if the flavour improvement is worth the wait

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

nicely noted @BhavZ 

my problem is waiting for a month to vape it


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

Riaz said:


> nicely noted @BhavZ
> 
> my problem is waiting for a month to vape it


I know what you mean that is why I decant a bit so that I can at least wet my appetite while the rest are steeping


----------



## phanatik (26/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> I know what you mean that is why I decant a bit so that I can at least wet my appetite while the rest are steeping


 
Thats what i'll be doing!!!
They smell sooo delicious though...

Decided I will start with Dean, that aroma just made me make myself a cuppa joe...


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

Oupa said:


> My 2cents... try them, they are ready to go, BUT will definitely improve over a week of steeping.
> 
> This way you can compare the taste before and after steeping to see if the flavour improvement is worth the wait


And who the .... might you be to feel qualified to give  on this subject! Ok, since it is your birthday, we shall believe you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Al3x (26/6/14)

Got vape mail this morning
awesome

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/14)

Alex said:


> Where is that finemaster.


 
He is keeping an eye on things!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/6/14)

Oom @Rob Fisher, since it's World Cup month, don't you think a soccer themed judge would be more apropriate? 

Like this one perhaps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## crack2483 (26/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher, since it's World Cup month, don't you think a soccer themed judge would be more apropriate?
> 
> Like this one perhaps
> View attachment 7213



 that's a fine right there! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (26/6/14)

Vape Mail . @paulph201

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

nice @Tyron Sale


----------



## Yiannaki (27/6/14)

Vape mail! 






Ordered one peach and one watermelon. 

I must firstly say that Craft Vapour are great to deal with. Awesome customer service.

I loaded up the peach and wow! This is such a great vape. The peach flavour is really natural and not overpowering. It's got a slight creamy-ness about it too. I've found my happy place with it at 8.5watts. Love it! It's got serious adv potential  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thekeeperza (27/6/14)

Some juice has arrived from SubOhm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/6/14)

Hi guys... slightly embarrassed to be posting this here, but it is what it is.

Got a PM from @fred1sa 
I sent him the right flavours, but he ordered 6MG and I sent 18MG. It was a late night order, I think I packaged that at 2AM. I'm hoping this was just my oversight and I did not mix his up meaning someone who ordered those in 18MG might get 6MG.

If there is any complications and someone gets the wrong strength, PLEASE let me know.
Sorry about this fred, my bad. We'll sort this out ASAP bud and thanks for being a good sport. Luckily I sent you something else to vape in the meantime!


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Hi guys... slightly embarrassed to be posting this here, but it is what it is.
> 
> Got a PM from @fred1sa
> I sent him the right flavours, but he ordered 6MG and I sent 18MG. It was a late night order, I think I packaged that at 2AM. I'm hoping this was just my oversight and I did not mix his up meaning someone who ordered those in 18MG might get 6MG.
> ...


And you are talking about the Poison Elite?


----------



## TylerD (27/6/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some juice has arrived from SubOhm
> View attachment 7285


R.2000 worth of juice right there. Good golly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/6/14)

Andre said:


> And you are talking about the Poison Elite?


 
No not the Poison...

Matador, Maghrib and Rasputin.

I don't see any other order with this in as a whole, so I think this was just a cockup on my behalf. All the other orders were done much earlier in the day, so I'm optimistic no one elses order is messed up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa (27/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> No not the Poison...
> 
> Matador, Maghrib and Rasputin.
> 
> I don't see any other order with this in as a whole, so I think this was just a cockup on my behalf. All the other orders were done much earlier in the day, so I'm optimistic no one elses order is messed up.


Lol, no problem but partly my fault for ordering so late.


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

Yay, Just recieved my trident V2 from Vape King Thank you very much @Stroodlepuff 

Courier kinda ruined the experiance by kaking me out, complaining he cant find my house & doesnt have air time, like thats my fault lol... oh well 

Vape on vape Strong!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Lol, no problem but partly my fault for ordering so late.


 
Not al all man. Orders are orders no matter what the time of day is. This is my error. Will sort you out ASAP bud.


----------



## PeterHarris (27/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Yay, Just recieved my trident V2 from Vape King Thank you very much @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Courier kinda ruined the experiance by kaking me out, complaining he cant find my house & doesnt have air time, like thats my fault lol... oh well
> 
> Vape on vape Strong!


dont worry courier kaks me out everytime as the intercom bell at the gate does not work - but im not phased by it as all my courier instructions clearly say phone 08number to open gate.


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

haha just a weird experiance to have to deal with when you spent money.
The customer is no longer right  lol 

thanks for showing im not alone lol  I geniunly felt bad like I wasted his time...


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

The first vape mail I recieved via corier. All in a neat little blue baggie 

From SkyBlueVaping

3 x Dulce De Leche
1 x 400 mesh
1 x 28g kenthol
a free Cocomo Cream 

And tipicalty @Melinda, some toys for my kids  Thank you @Melinda, you are adorable!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> The first vape mail I recieved via corier. All in a neat little blue baggie
> 
> From SkyBlueVaping
> 
> ...


 
So... you're not a virgin anymore! 
Congrats on your first!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> So... you're not a virgin anymore!
> Congrats on your first!


 

The first time I ever orderd online, my fear is gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> The first time I ever orderd online, my fear is gone


 
Try doing one for overseas next

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Try doing one for overseas next


 
haha very fummy  I dont think so


----------



## Melinda (27/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> The first vape mail I recieved via corier. All in a neat little blue baggie
> 
> From SkyBlueVaping
> 
> ...


 
My absolute Pleasure hope the kiddies enjoy the building of the Lego's and hope you love the Cocomo Cream let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/6/14)

Friday vapemail. From the U S of A!!!




.





.






.






.


Priority nogal







.





.





.








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Zegee (27/6/14)

took forever but finally arrived 
vtc5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

nice @Zegee 

if you ever realise you have too many, let me know


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Yay, Just recieved my trident V2 from Vape King Thank you very much @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Courier kinda ruined the experiance by kaking me out, complaining he cant find my house & doesnt have air time, like thats my fault lol... oh well
> 
> Vape on vape Strong!


 
That is horrible! I will send a complaint  The drivers all have GPS's and smart phones with company supplied contract phones (At least thats what MDS told me when I signed up with them)


----------



## Zegee (27/6/14)

Riaz said:


> nice @Zegee
> 
> if you ever realise you have too many, let me know


I wish that were the case but they are all already spoken for


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

Melinda said:


> My absolute Pleasure hope the kiddies enjoy the building of the Lego's and hope you love the Cocomo Cream let me know


 
Defanitley!! Thank you, and will give it to the kids nest week with the school holidays. Jaco will have to taste the Cocomo Cream, I cant vape coconut  sorry 

But he can and i'm sure he wont wait to taste it


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Friday vapemail. From the U S of A!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I held one of these today when @Rooigevaar came around. (And yes, I gave him a hug).

Dang they are much smaller than I thought! Think he probably has a mini?
When it's up and running, I can't wait to try it!

Nice buy mate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (27/6/14)

Other fun stuff 
quasar rda
nzonic mech
atomic rda
tobh v2 rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (27/6/14)

Was too excited to start mixing, so here's some of my vape mail (mixed and steeping)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yuganp (27/6/14)

Got some stuff from VK today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ollypop (27/6/14)

Woo hoo. VK vape mail! 






Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (27/6/14)

quick, quick @Ollypop load the picture of what's inside before you get a fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (27/6/14)

Oops I forgot about the fine! The pic doesn't wanna upload! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

oh no, better get some Bepanthan for @johan 's nappy rash!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ollypop (27/6/14)

Okay, finally worked. 

My first ever VM juices. Vanilla pear and menthol ice. And coils. And a red evod....... And a silver one..... 

Good lord, at this rate I'll have them in every colour by the end of next month. Then I'll have to find a different type of tank and get that one in every colour. 






Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

nice one @Ollypop 

let us know how the menthol ice is


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Friday vapemail. From the U S of A!!!


 
She is a beauty! Does she have a name yet? And this really needs to go into the REOville forum otherwise large fines could ensue!


----------



## PeterHarris (27/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> She is a beauty! Does she have a name yet? And this really needs to go into the REOville forum otherwise large fines could ensue!


its was there 1st lol

and my wife has not named it yet? your welcome to help her choose a name


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I held one of these today when @Rooigevaar came around. (And yes, I gave him a hug).
> 
> Dang they are much smaller than I thought! Think he probably has a mini?
> When it's up and running, I can't wait to try it!
> ...


Yes, a Mini. The Grand is not much bigger than the Mini. A nice hand fit actually.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> its was there 1st lol
> 
> and my wife has not named it yet? your welcome to help her choose a name


 
My Bad... that's what happens when I miss out on the foums for a few hours!

Oh it's for the misses so we need a man's name then.... Oooo no as easy.... I'll give it some thought!


----------



## Ollypop (27/6/14)

Riaz said:


> nice one @Ollypop
> 
> let us know how the menthol ice is


I will. I gotta start reviewing juices soon.  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (27/6/14)

Finally nicoticket came in today.








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop (27/6/14)

Okay. I didn't need to spend a lot of time with the VM menthol ice to be able to tell you guys that I'll be purchasing this one regularly. The best juice I've had to date. Hands down. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Matt said:


> Finally nicoticket came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of pleasure in those innocuous looking bottles. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff maybe complain if you get more negative feedback, this guy was just in a rush and i think his garmin took him to the block of flats next door. shame he kept mentioning time, time, time! hehe 

anyway thanks Stroods, very happy with this V2 its performing beatifullly for me !


----------



## Silverbear (27/6/14)

Vapemail day two, close on the heels of the arrival of the Touchwood, Brandy Arrived.




And now over to Reoville to post this before I get fine.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Hah, Touchwood and Brandy, joining the upper classes. Congrats, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Okay. I didn't need to spend a lot of time with the VM menthol ice to be able to tell you guys that I'll be purchasing this one regularly. The best juice I've had to date. Hands down.


 
I would have to agree on this one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

Hmm I am soooo missing out on this Vapour Mountain train.

I must place an order!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JB1987 (28/6/14)

Just got back from Vape King...






I absolutely love this mod! I'll most likely be pulling a Silver today testing it out 
Thanks @Gizmo and @Stoodlepuff , great products and great service as always!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

you like it so much you post it 3 times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (28/6/14)

Oh hell sorry, damn tapatalk, mods please remove I can't seem to get it right 

EDIT: No worries, figured it out


----------



## MurderDoll (29/6/14)

Yay!!!! 
Epic Vape mail! 







I have reached Nirvanas gate. All I need to do now is walk through it vaping!







Thanks @TylerD for the kit. 

Thanks @thekeeperza for the atomic! 

Was great meeting you guys as well as @devdev and @Silver

Look forward to meeting up with you all again soon!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

Vape Mail Baby!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

And quickly before Ω Johan has a nappy rash... here is the contents of the box!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## MurderDoll (30/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And quickly before Ω Johan has a nappy rash... here is the contents of the box!
> 
> View attachment 7436
> View attachment 7437
> ...


Wooohooo! 

Congrats Rob! 

She is an absolute beauty!!!


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

nice one @Rob Fisher 

shes is a real beaut!


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And quickly before Ω Johan has a nappy rash... here is the contents of the box!
> 
> View attachment 7436
> View attachment 7437
> ...


 
Awesome, (the internal connections exactly the same as the _late_ Kierra) - thanks for being so quick, almost developed a nappy rash there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And quickly before Ω Johan has a nappy rash... here is the contents of the box!
> 
> View attachment 7436
> View attachment 7437
> ...


Oh, that is a beauty beyond words. Congrats. Enjoy and do tell us how the vape is on that.


----------



## crack2483 (30/6/14)

My usual VM4 order. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinhardt (30/6/14)

I think I should be ok for a little while. What you think?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (30/6/14)

mind if i ask how long it took once ordered?


----------



## Cat (30/6/14)

holy..sherbet. now i feel deprived. seriously, this thread makes me buy stuff.

@Rob Fisher , now you can sell some of your Reos.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

Cat said:


> holy..sherbet. now i feel deprived. seriously, this thread makes me buy stuff.
> 
> @Rob Fisher , now you can sell some of your Reos.


 
No can do...  Erica does Menthol Ice with coconut, Amanda does half menthol and half fruit flavours, Olivia does Menthol Ice 0mg and the new Red Sky Mod as yet unamed will do another mixuture...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (30/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> mind if i ask how long it took once ordered?


Vape mountain usually takes about a week. Not sure about Craft Vapour as I won all those juices at the last Vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (30/6/14)

At last, the courier stress is over - this time he came to the proper entrance.

wah, the Aerotank Mega weighs a ton.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

Open the packet! Do it now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

oh you better up load that pic of the contents - before you get a fine........


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

Cat said:


> At last, the courier stress is over - this time he came to the proper entrance.
> 
> wah, the Aerotank Mega weighs a ton.


 
That's F#@ RUDE and gives me serious NAPPY RASH!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (30/6/14)

tick tock


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

Yo Kitty boy! 1-2-3... the fine is increasing with every minute we don't see the picture!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> *Yo Kitty boy! *1-2-3... the fine is increasing with every minute we don't see the picture!


 hahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (30/6/14)

i am limited by corporate situation. they changed the open plan layout so they can walk behind us and see whether we're on the web or playing games. However,...min dae. 







not exciting, anyway. 
dAmn! my MVP, this the *5th* week!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

Cat said:


> i am limited by corporate situation. they changed the open plan layout so they can walk behind us and see whether we're on the web or playing games. However,...min dae.


 
Now that's better, but the nappy rash pain  ENJOY


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

Vape Mail! Whoops wrong forum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Cat (30/6/14)

Peace and _Lust_! heh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

Cat said:


> i am limited by corporate situation. they changed the open plan layout so they can walk behind us and see whether we're on the web or playing games. However,...min dae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you know how too recoil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (30/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And quickly before Ω Johan has a nappy rash... here is the contents of the box!
> 
> View attachment 7436
> View attachment 7437
> ...


 
Ahhh, Wood.

What a beaut.


----------



## Snape of Vape (30/6/14)

At last!! This month's Zamplebox

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reinhardt (30/6/14)

Nice ST 









Snape of Vape said:


> At last!! This month's Zamplebox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> At last!! This month's Zamplebox


 
wow, you can see this box has had a long journey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (30/6/14)




----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

share?


----------



## Cat (30/6/14)

Limbo said:


> Hope you know how too recoil!


 
yes, very good point. But even if i did this for a few years more - which is a terrible thought - it would not really change the fact that i won't have enough money. And, in the meanwhile,...well, put it this way, it would be helpful to know when our expiry date is. But we don't. 
oh!yeah! Maybe i could start a vape supplies business.


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

Huh? I simply meant these coils leak. Now you go all gangster on me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Cat said:


> yes, very good point. But even if i did this for a few years more - which is a terrible thought - it would not really change the fact that i won't have enough money. And, in the meanwhile,...well, put it this way, it would be helpful to know when our expiry date is. But we don't.
> oh!yeah! Maybe i could start a vape supplies business.


Lol, that would be fun and chaos if we knew our expiry dates!
BTW, I have never had a leak on those coils. Maybe you will be as lucky.


----------



## Cat (30/6/14)

oh.  well, it shows what's on my mind. 
Coils, leak? The Aerotanks?...the coil head seal or something?
ahh well, maybe i can get the HANA MODZ going tonight. But the main thing is, i'm a bit tired of refilling these 1.5 ml tanks.


----------



## Cat (30/6/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, that would be fun and chaos if we knew our expiry dates!


 
Indeed.  Well, we can get nailed any day. Just that the chances of it increase with age.


----------



## Snape of Vape (30/6/14)

MarkK said:


> share?


The juice names or what exactly?


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

@Snape of Vape share your bottles with me


----------



## Snape of Vape (30/6/14)

@MarkK Hahaha, I thought as much. Unfortunately I need these as my other reserves are running low


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

@Snape of Vape Dont worry I will bring you a box of liqua, you will be set for a month!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/6/14)

Limbo said:


> Huh? I simply meant these coils leak. Now you go all gangster on me?


 
Have not had any problems with the new coils. I find them very well designed and so far they have wicked everything I've thrown at them from 100%PG to 100%VG.


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Have not had any problems with the new coils. I find them very well designed and so far they have wicked everything I've thrown at them from 100%PG to 100%VG.


I've used 5 so far, 2 duds. At least recoiling is easy and taste better.
EDIT: Sorry 2 out of 4 was duds, the other one was the old style dual coil.


----------



## Cat (1/7/14)

i was surprised, can't see the wick, seems that it's trimmed off flush with the coil head. 

i suppose it's normal for these aerotanks to pop and crackle...?


----------



## Limbo (1/7/14)

Cat said:


> i was surprised, can't see the wick, seems that it's trimmed off flush with the coil head.
> 
> i suppose it's normal for these aerotanks to pop and crackle...?


If it pop and crackle it's perfect! Treat that coil like a little baby bird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Al3x (1/7/14)

Just picked up more vape mail. Nothing too fancy just some 26g kanthal no sleep for me tonight, gonna be building coils for everything ￼

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/7/14)

Ok this baby was collected from @Cape vaping supplies right now, but one of my most exciting buys, she IS a sexy Russian bride!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Limbo said:


> If it pop and crackle it's perfect! Treat that coil like a little baby bird.


 
Little baby birds pop and crackle?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (1/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Little baby birds pop and crackle?


No man! It's a good coil, treat it carefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

never heared a bird pop before  hehe, you should worship the coil of vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Ok this baby was collected from @Cape vaping supplies right now, but one of my most exciting buys, she IS a sexy Russian bride!
> 
> View attachment 7485


Damn, mine to take the long route. But, show us inside the box!


----------



## capetocuba (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> Damn, mine to take the long route. But, show us inside the box!


She's having her bubble bath right now ... will put up a pic after she is dry and looking shiny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> Damn, mine to take the long route. But, show us inside the box!


yours is onbits way

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (1/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Ok this baby was collected from @Cape vaping supplies right now, but one of my most exciting buys, she IS a sexy Russian bride!
> 
> View attachment 7485


 
The box already looks good cant wait to get my own box and start unpacking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/7/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Al3x (1/7/14)

@capetocuba looking topz


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 7489
> View attachment 7490
> View attachment 7491
> View attachment 7492


Bubble bathed and coiled, wow that's fast. Looking awesome. How is ze vape?


----------



## capetocuba (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> Bubble bathed and coiled, wow that's fast. Looking awesome. How is ze vape?


Wonderfully! The quality on this is amazing, the threads to the finish and finally the real test ... THE VAPE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (1/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 7489
> View attachment 7490
> View attachment 7491
> View attachment 7492


sex e


----------



## ET (1/7/14)

damn dude that looks nice


----------



## steve (1/7/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 @capevapingsupplies and @capetocuba for collecting the russian for me !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Thats alot of yum right there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/7/14)

steve said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 @capevapingsupplies and @capetocuba for collecting the russian for me !



Thank you Steve!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

I got some yummy stuff today  Cannot wait for the elvis to steep! smells like heaven in that bottle 
@Tristan Thank you very much 


samsung tab cam is not the best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

I'm sorry but that Russian 91% Original is just so damn pretty! Especially the MATT one! And the manufacturing is just perfect!


----------



## Tristan (1/7/14)

Thank you @MarkK !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/7/14)

My Bride has arrived:



Now it is time for the honeymoon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Enjoy her!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (1/7/14)

thanks vapemob!

this this is huge!! running a 0.16ohm with 4 coils lol and u need 100vg but it clouds like a champ!! Michael and i were having fun but its crazy scary how hot it gets and u gotta take precuations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> thanks vapemob!
> 
> this this is huge!! running a 0.16ohm with 4 coils lol and u need 100vg but it clouds like a champ!! Michael and i were having fun but its crazy scary how hot it gets and u gotta take precuations


 
I see who your real vaping buddies are there Paulie...


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Nice one! Make sure you have a uber battery for that 0.16 build 

http://lance36.altervista.org/battery.php

find your battery on the list and double check, i was running some 10amp batterys at 15 amp :/


0.16 on a mech at 3.7V is 23.13A draw and 85.56W
lol

What mod you vaping on there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (1/7/14)

hahaha im still waiting for an invite and some coil building funess at ur pozie bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/7/14)

Agree with the above post by @MarkK, that's seriously low ohm. Watch the batteries.


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

Yeah @paulph201 take it easy on the low ohm builds.

Not sure you have a battery that can handle that sort of build. The porra and I would miss you (a little bit) if something happened to you


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Realise that under pressuse that little tube in your hand is a pipe bomb.
Lets hope they have tested these mechanicals vents correctly that they are not blocked by the battery while in use!


----------



## Paulie (1/7/14)

hahaha yes u couldnt be anymore right and thanks for the site it says the its safe but am waiting on stuff to come before i use it often that was just a taste


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> thanks vapemob!
> 
> this this is huge!! running a 0.16ohm with 4 coils lol and u need 100vg but it clouds like a champ!! Michael and i were having fun but its crazy scary how hot it gets and u gotta take precuations


 
My kind of guy!
Lots of dead space in that attie. Shove in more cotton?


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> hahaha yes u couldnt be anymore right and thanks for the site it says the its safe but am waiting on stuff to come before i use it often that was just a taste


 
You could always take a power lead from the nearest plug. 220v may be a little more power than you are used to, but you wont have to worry about your battery exploding that way


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

hehe be safe and enjoy! 
You will never be forgiven in vape heaven if you are the example that gets our vaping banned ;D 
Sony VTC 4/5 should be able to go that low and love the torture. VTC's 4/5's are rated at 30amp so your low 25amp draw build should be fine


----------



## Paulie (1/7/14)

lol dude now im scared to come build coils with u


----------



## Paulie (1/7/14)

thanks! i have sonys on the way and appreciate the info


----------



## Paulie (1/7/14)

yeah there tons of space in it for that.


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

V2 of WALL MOD lol'
Now including variable voltage!
@devdev you can send R200 to me for the upgrade kit


Box includes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

@MarkK but that's only variable voltage.... come on, variable wattage is where its really at, everyone knows that


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

damn! I'm a step behind the competition!

COMMING SOON!





Adjustable from 1W to 800MW


p.s Isnt that nuclear core beautiful! The things man can do!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

MarkK said:


> 0.16 on a mech at 3.7V is 23.13A draw and 85.56W


You should be calculating that at full charge - 4.2V. Then it is 26.25A and 110.25W. Scary stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> You should be calculating that at full charge - 4.2V. Then it is 26.25A and 110.25W. Scary stuff!


 
Soos as that 24/26 AWG gets here tomorrow I'm going to be hitting that on duals. I can't achieve it with the amount of wick I like to use without doing to few wraps!

Stoked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/7/14)

yay arrived after 1 week 

Caint wait to try em!!

Many Thanks @mtbakervapor

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> yay arrived after 1 week
> 
> Caint wait to try em!!
> 
> Many Thanks @mtbakervapor


Only a week? From the States? 

Local "Speed Services" can't even pull that off!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (2/7/14)

small enough envelope or box goes through process like a letter.


----------



## Necris (2/7/14)

Happily opened my vapourmountain order, Many thanks @Oupa.
Choc mint is a powerful mix, coming from the vape craving daydream its intense choc mint was surprising, but pleasant.next to test is vanilla custard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ZortEd (2/7/14)

@paulph201 please let me know what you think about the @mtbakervapor juices. i've looked and placed and removed juices from my cart a million times there, only thing holding me back was the waiting time that is unkown and what it tastes like.. Cin roll and hawk sauce were everytime in cart along with others...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/7/14)

Finally it's complete!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Finally it's complete!


Very nice................


just joking, that is awesome beyond words.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (2/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Finally it's complete!


this is one flippen awesome looking mod!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/7/14)

Those MLV Diamond DT's are bloody gorgeous. I'm getting another one. The packaging it came it was fantastic. I was blown away by the craftmans ship on a simple DT. Massive bore hole and the feel on the mouth is just stunning, soft and very comfy.


----------



## Paulie (2/7/14)

cool i will do


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/14)

Don’t you just hate it when you get home and you find two pieces of paper from the Post Office and the post office has closed for the day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (2/7/14)

haha worse then closed vape mail!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZortEd (2/7/14)

oh the agony of waiting for them to open up tomorrow...


----------



## MarkK (2/7/14)

lol thanks @Rob Fisher now we are all sharing your pain 
If that aint vape family then i dont know what is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/14)

The one I think is from Fastech so it's full of crap... but the other one could be real exciting!


----------



## ET (2/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Finally it's complete!


 
recent reports indicate that certain of those mods are contaminated with rabies, ebola and bird flu. but don't stress, my one mate has a lab that will clinically test and detoxify it for you. just send it to me and we'll have it safe to vape on in 6 months or so

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Necris (2/7/14)

I cant say i ever have a parcel at the post office long enough to use the notification doc.
They generally arrive after i have the item for a day or so.
once i have the tracking number its all electronic
http://www.parceltracker.org/
http://parceltrack.co.za/


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

OK bit of a smokescreen because there was only one parcel because the other one I collected the other day... but this is the one I have been waiting for!

Here is a shot of the parcel…




And here is a picture of the person she is named after… to have a good look at Missy you will need to go over to the REOville threads!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)

welcome home Missy, i'm sure @Rob Fisher will put you to good use

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (3/7/14)

received one of the taste boxes today  wooot!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Vape mail catch up!



@RevnLucky7 your message implies there was another duck at some point. You got some explaining to do buster.... Also you spelt Gimp wrong

Some Tark liquids, Ewokool, 1 Just B juice, Vapowire, and *24g*  Kanthal 



Some new toys from @KieranD



UD IgoW4



UD IgoL




My Russian twins  from @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> Vape mail catch up!
> 
> View attachment 7598
> 
> ...


That is a lot of pleasure there. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> Vape mail catch up!
> 
> View attachment 7598
> 
> ...


Very nice @devdev.... Interested to hear about the ekowool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> That is a lot of pleasure there. Enjoy.


 
Thanks Andre, hoping to get some time to play with these things this weekend 



thekeeperza said:


> Very nice @devdev.... Interested to hear about the ekowool


 
It seems to be very similar to the Ewok-ool we sourced from that UK place. Have not actually handled it or built with it yet, but it is looking promising


----------



## Paulie (3/7/14)

nice duck!

Caint wait to see your new toys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> nice duck!
> 
> Caint wait to see your new toys!!


 
Soon bud! We can have a vape session this weekend  



Andre said:


> That is a lot of pleasure there. Enjoy.


 
I see from your signature you are 2 days away from 365 days of vaping @Andre. That is no mean feat!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

Didnt come with the posty, I walked in and bought it! But I think its special enough to get a feature


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Didnt come with the posty, I walked in and bought it! But I think its special enough to get a feature
> 
> ***IMAGE PENDING***


This is as good as posting a parcel picture........fine pending!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Didnt come with the posty, I walked in and bought it! But I think its special enough to get a feature
> 
> ***IMAGE PENDING***


Even walk in purchases/shoplifting/PIFs count as Vape Mail!

Don't take too long, or there will be a fine


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

My appologies @Andre, If you saw the resolution I uploaded at... You would have been shocked. 

edited the post


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> This is as good as posting a parcel picture........fine pending!


 
Big time! Standing by my Vaping Guru!


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

MarkK said:


> My appologies @Andre, If you saw the resolution I uploaded at... You would have been shocked.
> 
> edited the post


Lol, just joking.....but high resolution pics really puts the Fines Master's nose out!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, just joking.....but high resolution pics really puts the Fines Master's nose out!


 
Huge! That's even worse than a parcel shot!


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

Since we on the next page already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Huge! That's even worse than a parcel shot!


 
Come in pot, this is kettle. I am black. Do you read me loud and clear, over?

Nice stuff @MarkK. The Castle Pong didnt work out well for me, but enjoy it. I just don't like bourbon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> Come in pot, this is kettle. I am black. Do you read me loud and clear, over?


 
Breaker one nine this is Pot... reading you five over five! Come on in Good Buddy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Didnt come with the posty, I walked in and bought it! But I think its special enough to get a feature


Lol, everyone is waiting for your pic. See you have edited your original post and posted the pic there.
Where did you buy 5P in Cape Town? Or are you up North for a visit?


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

wished I checked a bit harder before grabbing it  I think their absinthe one might have been more up my alley ??? oh well, cracking a beer and hopefully I find an oasis in this oak dessert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

I wont quite mention where, I'm sure they will be making an announcement in the next few days 
Although it is available, just ask for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Huge! That's even worse than a parcel shot!


 
Nothing is worse than a parcel shot! I get nappy- as well as jock rash in an instant.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Matt (3/7/14)

Vapemob also stocks them now they are on their website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (4/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don’t you just hate it when you get home and you find two pieces of paper from the Post Office and the post office has closed for the day!


 
i'm just glad to get the piece of paper. ...before the rain gets to it. This morning i found one in the next-dorr neighbour's postbox - seems to be happening quite often lately, so i check his too nowadays. 
Just a bunch of bits and pieces from fasttech. EVOD battery, those things to adapt 510 connectors, and 10 iClear16 coil heads. It took so long, i stopped using those since i did the order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## keeganvaper (4/7/14)

Yay !! 
Finally here thanks @Tristan at lekker vapes for organizing mee the cana and btw your jooses ........: **very tasty *

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

keeganvaper said:


> Yay !!
> Finally here thanks @Tristan at lekker vapes for organizing mee the cana and btw your jooses ........: **very tasty *


Looking good bro, enjoy.


----------



## Tristan (4/7/14)

It's a pleasure @keeganvaper . Congrats on the Cana, and enjoy the LV juices!


----------



## JB1987 (4/7/14)

Looky what I got today...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

JB1987 said:


> Looky what I got today...


 
Enjoy brother!
I don't know what the guys do with Aztec... Drink it? 
But I can't keep any of it on the shelf


----------



## eviltoy (4/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Enjoy brother!
> I don't know what the guys do with Aztec... Drink it?
> But I can't keep any of it on the shelf


 
Its the shizz nizz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (4/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Enjoy brother!
> I don't know what the guys do with Aztec... Drink it?
> But I can't keep any of it on the shelf


 
Thanks for the speedy service man. I've only had a couple of drags of the Aztec in the Kayfun and I'm really enjoying the flavour so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks for the speedy service man. I've only had a couple of drags of the Aztec in the Kayfun and I'm really enjoying the flavour so far


 
It's how we roll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd (4/7/14)

@JB1987 please let me know what you think of the Turkish Delight from Just B, i've got that and Vernon's secret along with some more Tark's and Dervish coming may way. I'll post pics as soon as i get it..... hint hint @ RevnLucky7


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

LOL my courier has gone rougue.

The driver with my parcel is not answering his cell and his supervisor was supposed to call me back an hour ago. All this after 3 phone calls and being put on hold for 20 mins, then disconnected...

Worst service in South Africa. I strongly recommend not to use Aramex... R110 and a whole lot of hassle and still no answers. I don't know if my parcel will be delievered or if i am supposed to collect it from the depo on my own time and dime...

My full address is on the wall and they still cant find the house...


----------



## JB1987 (4/7/14)

ZortEd said:


> @JB1987 please let me know what you think of the Turkish Delight from Just B, i've got that and Vernon's secret along with some more Tark's and Dervish coming may way. I'll post pics as soon as i get it..... hint hint @ RevnLucky7


 
Sure @ZortEd , I'll mostly likely try the Turkish Delight tonight. It smells really good though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd (4/7/14)

Oh now you're just making me hungry...nope, thirsty...nope doesn't sound right either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (4/7/14)

not really vape mail, but it will be used in conjuction with everything related to vaping 





i would consider this a major upgrade from my crapberry

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (4/7/14)

MarkK said:


> LOL my courier has gone rougue.
> 
> The driver with my parcel is not answering his cell and his supervisor was supposed to call me back an hour ago. All this after 3 phone calls and being put on hold for 20 mins, then disconnected...
> 
> ...


 
Same or similar in Durban. dof. and the person at the depot was also a bit dof. 
SAPO EMS is better...than most couriers.


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)




----------



## Riaz (4/7/14)

ooooh someones want to give Ohm Johan a nappy rash!!!


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

haha that only took 7 minutes  ok ok here is reward 





Aztec Whirling Dervish​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (4/7/14)

ZortEd said:


> Oh now you're just making me hungry...nope, thirsty...nope doesn't sound right either.


 
im catching nosies everytime i lus to vape , i have a whiff of the liquid , an hour to go boet


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

MarkK said:


> haha that only took 7 minutes  ok ok here is reward
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now vape them bad boys!


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

I am ;D was about to mention that Whirling is awesome with a tex chocolate ;D


----------



## BansheeZA (4/7/14)

here is my vape mail for today. all mixed up and steeping

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (5/7/14)

Today is a happy day . I ve received this 2 days ago but not been active on the forum so post it now... Thanks @RevnLucky7 will keep supporting you.


And this is been what i was waiting for one month from the uk 


That mean one of my charger the efest luc v2 or v4 going for sale soon ....
And this is from germany and make me so proud .....my first real kayfun . 
By the way my fiance is 120 km away from here at her family so tonigth is all vaping coiling etc etc . 


So amped

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (5/7/14)

Congrats @andro that is quite a lot of goodies you got there, enjoy man!

let us know how the genuine Kayfun is. I am loving my Russian 91's


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

andro said:


> Today is a happy day . I ve received this 2 days ago but not been active on the forum so post it now... Thanks @RevnLucky7 will keep supporting you.
> View attachment 7671
> 
> And this is been what i was waiting for one month from the uk
> ...


 

Wowzerz...
That's a big one! That's where I saw that upside down mod that one of the forum members did first! Someone asked me about it a month or so ago and I could not remember! Awesome mail bud! Your support goes a very long way! Orion Cap gonna look sick as balls on that Semovar!


----------



## andro (5/7/14)

devdev said:


> Congrats @andro that is quite a lot of goodies you got there, enjoy man!
> 
> let us know how the genuine Kayfun is. I am loving my Russian 91's


I can tell you so far that i m not gonna be buying clones anytime soon after today ......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (5/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Wowzerz...
> That's a big one! That's where I saw that upside down mod that one of the forum members did first! Someone asked me about it a month or so ago and I could not remember! Awesome mail bud! Your support goes a very long way! Orion Cap gonna look sick as balls on that Semovar!


Correct. I decided to get it to make the mod more interesting and not only a long cylinder ...


----------



## Silver (5/7/14)

andro said:


> Today is a happy day . I ve received this 2 days ago but not been active on the forum so post it now... Thanks @RevnLucky7 will keep supporting you.
> View attachment 7671
> 
> And this is been what i was waiting for one month from the uk
> ...



Congrats on all the gear @andro!

Enjoy your coiling and vaping night. Make the most of it. I know the feeling. Lol.

Tell us what the original Kayfun does for you compared to the REO


----------



## andro (5/7/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats on all the gear @andro!
> 
> Enjoy your coiling and vaping night. Make the most of it. I know the feeling. Lol.
> 
> Tell us what the original Kayfun does for you compared to the REO


I must say that so far nothing compare to the reo ....... I love that thing .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/14)

Thanks @andro. Nice for me to hear that. You have saved me some cash


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @andro. Nice for me to hear that. You have saved me some cash


 
I tooz haz my eyez outz forz a bottom feeder.
Just one that looks like I want it too. My first experience on a Reo was a pleasant one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @andro. Nice for me to hear that. You have saved me some cash


 
There is something to be said with a well set up Russian or Kayfun (If it’s an original and works like they are supposed to) and the vape is pretty damn good and you don’t have to worry about squonking etc… but where the REO really excels in its ease of use with coiling and re-wicking and refilling and of course the perfect vape of a dripper. Oh and the fact it’s indestructible.

But all of that being said the well set up Russian is a pretty good vape. I just don’t use it much anymore because putting on a new wick or refilling it is a pain in the ring piece!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is something to be said with a well set up Russian or Kayfun (If it’s an original and works like they are supposed to) and the vape is pretty damn good and you don’t have to worry about squonking etc… but where the REO really excels in its ease of use with coiling and re-wicking and refilling and of course the perfect vape of a dripper. Oh and the fact it’s indestructible.
> 
> But all of that being said the well set up Russian is a pretty good vape. I just don’t use it much anymore because putting on a new wick or refilling it is a pain in the ring piece!


 
Rob, keep your eyes open for snazzy bottom feeders.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Rob, keep your eyes open for snazzy bottom feeders.


 
OK now you have to tell me more... A LOT MORE! Don't make me get into the car and drive North to hurt someone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK now you have to tell me more... A LOT MORE! Don't make me get into the car and drive North to hurt someone!


 
Okay, I can see why that went where it did.
What I meant was I'm looking for one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Okay, I can see why that went where it did.
> What I meant was I'm looking for one!


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Bummer! OK I will keep my eyes and ears open for you... it's very likely that I will have a spare Cyclone with Cyclops and fancy drip tip or two available just after month end! 

I think that the Cyclone is the best bottom feed atty around... The RM2 is a close second.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Bummer! OK I will keep my eyes and ears open for you... it's very likely that I will have a spare Cyclone with Cyclops and fancy drip tip or two available just after month end!
> 
> I think that the Cyclone is the best bottom feed atty around... The RM2 is a close second.


 
Hold on to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Bummer! OK I will keep my eyes and ears open for you... it's very likely that I will have a spare Cyclone with Cyclops and fancy drip tip or two available just after month end!
> 
> I think that the Cyclone is the best bottom feed atty around... The RM2 is a close second.


 
Rephrase...

Hold on to it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Hold on to it.


 
I have a feeling that I may have more than one or two spare after all is said and done! But I will certainly be keeping a few of them for yours truely!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a feeling that I may have more than one or two spare after all is said and done! But I will certainly be keeping a few of them for yours truely!


 
Nice... then I'll be on the scout for a Bottom feeder. If all else fails I'll turn to Red Sky.

Edit: Maybe I should ask that guy to do a custom for me with Black Oak.


----------



## RIEFY (5/7/14)

rob whats the cost?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Nice... then I'll be on the scout for a Bottom feeder. If all else fails I'll turn to Red Sky.
> 
> Edit: Maybe I should ask that guy to do a custom for me with Black Oak.


 
Ahhhh you want the whole schebang? Not just an atty?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh you want the whole schebang? Not just an atty?


 
Earth to Rob...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> rob whats the cost?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
CVS they are around the R1,700 mark for the Cyclone, Cyclops and the Viciouos Ant drip tip... Fusion I think it is. Let me check quick... stand by...

They are R1,640 for the three.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Earth to Rob...


 
Breaker One Nine... now finally reading you five over five!


----------



## RIEFY (5/7/14)

holy moly roly poly 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> holy moly roly poly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Joe barber much ?


----------



## andro (5/7/14)

@Rob Fisher i think that i want to try a russian as well. If tou are tired of yours im in the market for one ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (5/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I tooz haz my eyez outz forz a bottom feeder.
> Just one that looks like I want it too. My first experience on a Reo was a pleasant one.


Well hello Phil Busardo, nice of you to join us here!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Well hello Phil Busardo, nice of you to join us here!


 
I'm guessing he said this in a review?


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (5/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm guessing he said this in a review?


No not exactly so, but just reminded of how Phil's apparently still luuurving his reo, after the review he did


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/7/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> No not exactly so, but just reminded of how Phil's apparently still luuurving his reo, after the review he did


 
I can't stand the look of that thing.

Something like this I can roll with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (6/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I can't stand the look of that thing.
> 
> Something like this I can roll with.


Well, its like a Kentucky bucket... Perhaps for many not the prettiest thing on earth, but what comes out if it, is the most important part.

But yes for sure, me dig that scaley snakeskin too, looks awesome! Got to do some looking up then mmm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

andro said:


> @Rob Fisher i think that i want to try a russian as well. If tou are tired of yours im in the market for one ...



Andro I don't think I will be selling my Russians because they look so good on the Sigelei 20's. I know I probably should sell them but they are such beautifully engineered pieces of machinery I keep them just to admire them. And I do use Maria from time to time… her sister the latest version is still in the sealed box. I will probably open her up this week and give her a coil and wick! They are going to help me on my road to finding additional ADV’s apart from Menthol Ice!

But if I ever do decide to sell them I will give you dibs!


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I tooz haz my eyez outz forz a bottom feeder.
> Just one that looks like I want it too. My first experience on a Reo was a pleasant one.



Tell us about your first experience on a REO @RevnLucky7 
What juice?
What coil resistance?
What wick? (Lol, i bet it wasnt cotton he he)

Why was it a pleasant experience? I want to hear it from the man with such a sophisticated palate and experience with vape gear!


----------



## Andre (6/7/14)

andro said:


> Today is a happy day . I ve received this 2 days ago but not been active on the forum so post it now... Thanks @RevnLucky7 will keep supporting you.
> View attachment 7671
> 
> And this is been what i was waiting for one month from the uk
> ...


That is the most awesome vape mail. Enjoy.


----------



## TylerD (7/7/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Al3x (7/7/14)

Today's vape mail 
Nemesis 
Trident 
Nitecore charger
18650 battery

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz (7/7/14)

nice one @Al3x

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

congrats on the vape mail today guys, some lekka goodies going around


----------



## Al3x (7/7/14)

Yeah I know is gonna be awesome


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 7716


That is great vape mail. Love Rasputin, Poison Elite not too shabby either - think I am becoming a Tarks fan. Just took my first few toots of Dervish - love the spice hit. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 7716


That is great vape mail. Love Rasputin, Poison Elite not too shabby either - think I am becoming a Tarks fan. Just took my first few toots of Dervish - love the spice hit. Enjoy.


----------



## TylerD (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> That is great vape mail. Love Rasputin, Poison Elite not too shabby either - think I am becoming a Tarks fan. Just took my first few toots of Dervish - love the spice hit. Enjoy.


I can't wait to get home and try them! I actually decided on the Rasputing after seeing your review on SO site. Thanks Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (7/7/14)

VM Vape Mail.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (7/7/14)

After @Rowan Francis made threats about reporting me for not posting vape mail, I present an interim vape mail shot of goodies from Fasttech.







That Taifun box has a Squape Clone in it. After seeing @Andre's comments about it I wanted to give it a try.

Those white plastic boxes are 18650 holders 

And yes the box is packed all the way to the bottom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

it was'nt a THREAT it was just a gentle reminder , but thanks , looking forward to seeing all the goodies ..


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> it was'nt a THREAT it was just a gentle reminder , but thanks , looking forward to seeing all the goodies ..


 
I think it was a threat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think it was a threat!


 
now hang on there , Mlady , i dropped @johan name as in reference to a a bit of napy rash , @PeterHarris is the one shouting for yourself to interviene .....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> now hang on there , Mlady , i dropped @johan name as in reference to a a bit of napy rash , @PeterHarris is the one shouting for yourself to interviene .....


 
You are the goody in this one... threats are a good thing when people try to hide vape mail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (7/7/14)

Ver nice bro!!

i have a taifun and love it!
i can see u know playing in ur corner with lotsa goodies haha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (7/7/14)

Some Vape mail, courtesy of @KieranD at Vape Cartel.

An *original* *UD Igo-L*, currently living on the nemesis, until I find someone with a lathe to punch a hole through the center pin for the REO. 









Thanks for meeting me half way today @KieranD. Was nice to have a chat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (7/7/14)

Extended driptip on the Reo...
Cools the vapour a bit, but actually quite nice

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MurderDoll (7/7/14)

devdev said:


> Extended driptip on the Reo...
> Cools the vapour a bit, but actually quite nice
> View attachment 7725


Ha ha. Awesome man! 

I just put in an order for a whole bunch of drip tips! 

Was a little worried it was gonna look kak. 
But it actually looks cool with the long tip on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (7/7/14)

Is that the black wrinkle devdev ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

Riyash said:


> View attachment 7737
> View attachment 7738
> View attachment 7736
> Super psyched to use my brand new toys. The nemesis and TOBH V2 atty. first time moving over to RDA and Mechanicals. Going to try my first coil today and drip away. Thanks @VapeKing


 
Grats mate!
Don'tknow what setup you came from but this should be a massive flavor boom!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

Riyash said:


> Been Vaping on my Evic Supreme and iTaste SVD with Kanger PT3 and Aerotank Mega. Read a lot about mech mods and RDA's and thought why not give it a bash.


 
Giant step! You'll be glad you made the move!
Takes some while getting use to dripping and new lung hits you'll also probably be pulling on it, but it's solid for flavor! I switch between my tanks and drippers to change things up and sometimes the flavor on my dripper is actually too much! Sometimes too much is what I need! Enjoy it man. There''s a learning curve, once you have it it's yours!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

Takes some getting used to yes  you might drop a few MG nic to stop that sting in your throat  
Hope you enjoy the hell out of that dripper @Riyash, it looks really good!


----------



## thekeeperza (8/7/14)

CraftVapour - Awesome service @Mauritz. Ordered yesterday morning delivered yesterday afternoon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/14)

First of some of the Vape Mail expected today!

Love the packaging… it’s kinda the attention to detail that makes one think that there is just that little extra put into the juices as well. Each bottle wrapped in bubble wrap with a Craft Vapour Sticker… and then wrapped in brown paper with the string bow…




And here we have the juice reviewed by Hi Ho (Melon on the Rocks) and one that I like the sound of. (Just Damn Peachy).

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/14)

Second Vape Mail of the day just arrived…

Absolutely love the Kanthal packaging with its neat little box and nice spool to keep the wire on! This is a big win! Ekowool also arrived and need to pluck up the courage to try it out. And then a nice bottle of fancy imported juice to try!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

Please upload the video of you spinning @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Please upload the video of you spinning @Rob Fisher


 
I did that once in Turkey @MarkK and I won't be doing it again in a hurry! A few spins and then it's fall over time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/7/14)

Got some nice vape mail for the wife...

Rusian and a blinged out Cana 30w












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby! And before Ω Johan or Goose has a nappy rash the rest of the pics will be in the REO Mail thread shortly! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-mail.1536/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/14)

Vape mail from vapeclub and eciggies.

(Here is to hoping I don't brick my evic again...) lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Al3x (8/7/14)

awesome vape mail there @baksteen8168 post your review on the stillare.


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/14)

Al3x said:


> awesome vape mail there @baksteen8168 post your review on the stillare.


 
will do, just have to wait for some kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/14)

And also... have never built a coil in my life... Just picked the stillare because the mod is black and I think she looks good on her.


----------



## Al3x (8/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> And also... have never built a coil in my life... just picked the stillare because the mod is black and i think she looks good on her.


I have also only started building coils recently and have only built about 5 setups and 4 of those were for my mpt3 and aerotank, you gonna love it there are so many more possibilities with the gear that you have. I dont think I will go back to using stock coils.

Once you start, it's gonna be a whole different ballgame

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/14)

Al3x said:


> I have also only started building coils recently and have only built about 5 setups and 4 of those were for my mpt3 and aerotank, you gonna love it there are so many more possibilities with the gear that you have. I dont think I will go back to using stock coils.
> 
> Once you start, it's gonna be a whole different ballgame


 
Thats what I am afraid of... I have a Fogger V4.1 inbound too. Just waiting for Vapeclub to stock 28g kanthal. Still debating the whole ekowool - cotton thing... Will probably be going ekowool to start. sooo many choices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (8/7/14)

@baksteen8168 haven't tried ecowool as yet, just so happy with my cotton, though with the wrong amount of cotton flavor can be muted, I guess it's a trail and error until you are satisfied.

I'm also awaiting vape mail for the Atomic and magma, and yo I can't even sit still - like a child waiting for sweets


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/14)

Al3x said:


> @baksteen8168 haven't tried ecowool as yet, just so happy with my cotton, though with the wrong amount of cotton flavor can be muted, I guess it's a trail and error until you are satisfied.
> 
> I'm also awaiting vape mail for the Atomic and magma, and yo I can't even sit still - like a child waiting for sweets


 

I know the feeling... sitting with a brand new stillare and I have no kanthal. And I just placed an order with vapeking this morning... didn't think I was going to buy a dripper today so I didn't order any kanthal...


----------



## Al3x (8/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I know the feeling... sitting with a brand new stillare and I have no kanthal. And I just placed an order with vapeking this morning... didn't think I was going to buy a dripper today so I didn't order any kanthal...


I also wanted a stillare, but their first batch was black and I want a silver or brushed stainless look for the sigelei. But from what I have researched you will not be disapointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (8/7/14)

My first international delivery!

Velvet Cloud Vapor... 20 day transit time, not bad! Plus they threw in a free little sample

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## andro (8/7/14)

Thanks @Cape vaping supplies for the delivery 



Curious to see if is any real difference with the original kayfun ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @Cape vaping supplies for the delivery
> View attachment 7790
> View attachment 7791
> 
> Curious to see if is any real difference with the original kayfun ...


 
Hey! Did @Cape vaping supplies get more Russians in without telling any of us???

I smell a massive fine coming along!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (8/7/14)

The blerry sit @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (9/7/14)

When one bottle just wasn't enough.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/7/14)

TylerD said:


> When one bottle just wasn't enough.
> View attachment 7821



Supersize me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (9/7/14)

Thanks Revn. Super fast service! Appreciate it!


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

@baksteen8168 where did you order the Fogger from?


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

Some great Vape Mail guys!!!  enjoy!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

also got some vape mail this morning from @Oupa - wasn't necessary (REALLY hahaha), but thank you so much, really appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (9/7/14)

Already squeezed the bottle I see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Already squeezed the bottle I see


 
hahaha couldn't wait, filled up my half Berry Blaze Aerotank with it hahaha and happily vaping away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Mike said:


> @baksteen8168 where did you order the Fogger from?


 

FastTech - She shipped yesterday. Loooong wait ahead now. haha


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

Just a heads up, that's somewhere between a 4.0(2) and 4.0(3) I think. Almost pulled the trigger on one yesterday


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Mike said:


> Just a heads up, that's somewhere between a 4.0(2) and 4.0(3) I think. Almost pulled the trigger on one yesterday


 
I saw, was going to get the $30 one but it seems like the comments on there point to the $20 one being better. Figured I would give it a shot. If it works - Great, If it doesnt - meh, lesson learnt.


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

Yea, for R200 bucks it doesn't matter. As long as it's not the original 4.0, it's bound to be pretty cool!


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Mike said:


> Yea, for R200 bucks it doesn't matter. As long as it's not the original 4.0, it's bound to be pretty cool!


 
Defenitely not the original. Looks like issues with the channels are sorted on this one. I just hope that my noob coil building skills will do her justice. haha. Got a dripper to practice on and I am just waiting for kanthal now.


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

I may have found a place with 4.4s, hopefully gonna be getting one as soon as I get some money coming in. I think some cellucotton will do very well for this RTA

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Mike said:


> I may have found a place with 4.4s, hopefully gonna be getting one as soon as I get some money coming in. I think some cellucotton will do very well for this RTA


 
Will have a look at cellucotton, thanks fot the info.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/7/14)

Mike said:


> I may have found a place with 4.4s, hopefully gonna be getting one as soon as I get some money coming in. I think some cellucotton will do very well for this RTA


 
I'm hoping Cellucoton does well period.


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

Seems like it will Revn. Some attys will benefit more from it than others though!


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Vapemail from VapeKing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Why the hell is Tapatalk rotating my pics... dammit...


----------



## shabbar (9/7/14)

Nice !!!


----------



## Ricgt (9/7/14)

Ok so two vape mails in a row, you know its a good week! So Craft Vapour... Just take a look at this packaging and quality presentation!!!

Ordered on the 7th @ 8pm, delivered to the shop this Morning.










Was impatient and mixed some Polar Express with some Candy bar from Velvet cloud! OMFG i cant stop...

Big up to Craft Vapour, local really is lekker guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (9/7/14)

Well well, the Ego twist just arrived from Ebay that i told you all about in my first post on this forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Well well, the Ego twist just arrived from Ebay that i told you all about in my first post on this forum


Lol, and here you are a veteran already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

Riyash said:


> View attachment 7832
> View attachment 7833
> Hey Guys and Gals. Just an update on my vape mail. Did a 26G dual coil 5 wrap, sitting at 0.3ohms for the first time and it's awesome with the Nemesis and TOBH atty. Chucking the Vapour and the flavour is wow. My first try at RDA's and Mechs. Loving it.


lovely stuff

i hope you running proper batteries at that ohms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (9/7/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, and here you are a veteran already.


 
lolol yea looking at the eGo i can just smile, i will give it to my sister's son he bought a Twisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (9/7/14)

kimbo said:


> lolol yea looking at the eGo i can just smile, i will give it to my sister's son he bought a Twisp


 
Well thinking again i will rather donate it to the PIF Box for someone in need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

Riyash said:


> I think I am, I got the efest 31000mah 18650 3.7v, 20A. Are they good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imo that is unsafe, rather use 35A batts with that resistance.
And according to most of the charts you find on the Internet.


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

yip you should be fine


----------



## PeterHarris (9/7/14)

you should be ok the lowest coild you can go safely would be 0.25 Ohm, this will pull 16A giving you 4 amps safety margin for spikes.


----------



## kimbo (9/7/14)

Dubble post


----------



## kimbo (9/7/14)

It is here  Happy one month vaping to self 




Magma with a free driptip from VapeClub





Magma on the Nemesis, in the word of one Rip #sickastits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x (9/7/14)

looking good @kimbo , can't wait for mine to come should be here tomorrow


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

kimbo said:


> It is here  Happy one month vaping to self
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Enjoy and do not forget to tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (9/7/14)

Thanks vapeclub

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/14)

Vape Mail record for me today! Went fishing and when I got home I has 4 parcels! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/14)

Most of this is for a new Stinky Convert of mine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/14)

Then some new juice for me to try!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/14)

Then my Magma and some Batteries!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/14)

And then a special thank you from my friends at Vape King! Stoods and Gizarama! Thanks guys! I really appreciated the letter and my Watermelon Juice that I'm currenlty vaping right now! Yum! You guys ROCK!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (9/7/14)

Vape mail/ vape pick lol some just b mango and a VC DIY by at @metalliz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RATZ (10/7/14)

A new batch of Flavours to try. Thanks @Just B !
Put some mango in and WOW!! It was suddenly summer again. Definitely going to have this handy when coming out the surf or just sitting at the beach enjoying a frosty beverage.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (10/7/14)

very nice!

mind if i ask where u purchased that from?


----------



## RATZ (10/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> very nice!
> 
> mind if i ask where u purchased that from?


 
Got them from @Just B. Delivered in person because I work nearby. Took advantage of her special, Buy 5 juices and get a free naartjie. R600 for 6x30ml is a bargain. Awesome juice from an awesomer lady 
Just put some of that naartjie into a new tank and I miss summer even more...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (10/7/14)

Just received my vape mail 
Sigelei 30w
Atomic
Magma
3 mpt3s

All from vape club. Thanx guys looking awesome @JakesSA @VapeGrrl




This thing is awesome.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 6ghost9 (10/7/14)

mmmm Does that special apply even if you order for delivery like very very far away in a small town nobody has ever heard of?


----------



## Ricgt (10/7/14)

Jeez oaks its raining vapemail today!

Very naaiiiice!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (10/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> mmmm Does that special apply even if you order for delivery like very very far away in a small town nobody has ever heard of?


 
Pretty sure it does even with delivery it is still a bargain. Ends tomorrow though, but the standard prices are Fantastic too.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/naartjie-give-away.3396/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> mmmm Does that special apply even if you order for delivery like very very far away in a small town nobody has ever heard of?


 
Uitenhage isn't that unheard of... I've been there a couple of times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (10/7/14)

well unheard because we have nothing. The only vape store I know of here is VapeTec


----------



## Al3x (10/7/14)

Bru, at least you guys have a vape store, here in durbz - NO vape stores

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ricgt (10/7/14)

Al3x said:


> Bru, at least you guys have a vape store, here in durbz - NO vape stores


 
Bru I know, sad sad state of affairs! It would be nice to walk into a shop and offload csah instantly though, plus be able to check the products in person.

But on the brightside the service that I have recieved from the local online stores has been outstanding so its not a deal breaker.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (10/7/14)

No dont get me wrong! Vapetec is a reseller so I have to order what I need and I can go collect but we NEED a store that we can walk into and try things out and have conversations because thats what I know I need to learn more...But yeah, the closest thing I got to that is the Twisp store.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> mmmm Does that special apply even if you order for delivery like very very far away in a small town nobody has ever heard of?


 
The special most definitely apply to you too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (10/7/14)

Ricgt said:


> Bru I know, sad sad state of affairs! It would be nice to walk into a shop and offload csah instantly though, plus be able to check the products in person.
> 
> But on the brightside the service that I have recieved from the local online stores has been outstanding so its not a deal breaker.


@Ricgt I see you are from ballito, we are planning a kzn vape meet next month, check out this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kzn-vape-meet.2996/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/7/14)

Just go visit your closest friendly uncle Rob store in Durbz. Heard he has plenty to try out and talk about 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> Just go visit your closest friendly uncle Rob store in Durbz. Heard he has plenty to try out and talk about


 
Plenty to talk about maybe... but not so much to try out anymore… pretty much all my clones and commercial tanks are history… all that’s left are REO’s and Russians! And then there isn’t eight million juices anymore either… they all went to CT and we only have Menthol Ice and a few others that are being tested.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (10/7/14)

Thanks to @Michael for being a real mate and hooking me up with some his SubOhm - Daydream ! Trying it on my kayfun now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Plenty to talk about maybe... but not so much to try out anymore… pretty much all my clones and commercial tanks are history… all that’s left are REO’s and Russians! And then there isn’t eight million juices anymore either… they all went to CT and we only have Menthol Ice and a few others that are being tested.


 
I like it Rob - streamlining and springcleaning - 

Quality versus quantity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/14)

Silver said:


> I like it Rob - streamlining and springcleaning -
> 
> Quality versus quantity


 
Yip that's the plan going forward... all I need now are the Cyclones and maybe one more Woodvil and maybe a small REO and I will be complete!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz (10/7/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Baverz said:


>


 
Sexy little setup, enjoy


----------



## Baverz (10/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

RATZ said:


> Got them from @Just B. Delivered in person because I work nearby. Took advantage of her special, Buy 5 juices and get a free naartjie. R600 for 6x30ml is a bargain. Awesome juice from an awesomer lady
> Just put some of that naartjie into a new tank and I miss summer even more...


 
what size tank do you have mate ?


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then some new juice for me to try!
> 
> View attachment 7855


 

rob ... im calling dibs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RATZ (10/7/14)

shabbar said:


> what size tank do you have mate ?






Actually just a couple of Evods, Clearvape H2's and a twisp. All freshly cleaned for today.
Going to upgrade as soon as the budget allows

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Cat (10/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that's the plan going forward... all I need now are the Cyclones and maybe one more Woodvil and maybe a small REO and I will be complete!


 
ja ja ...maybe. Complete does not mean you can resist buying more stuff.  ...........it's the pics that do it.


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

Wait a month and there will be 4 new devices out that you add on that list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/7/14)

got 2 mixes of awesomeness via post from @capetocuba , smells devine





oh and a pic for Ωjohan, because he would want to see this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Baverz (11/7/14)

morning all

ive got a problem ive charged my spinner 2 over night. the light on the spinner is showing blue is this normal?


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

I haven't used a spinner, but i would think that that would be normal, as long as it's not red or flickering i would think...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Baverz said:


> morning all
> 
> ive got a problem ive charged my spinner 2 over night. the light on the spinner is showing blue is this normal?


 
I have a spinner 1 and there is only one color light. From what I have read on the spinner 2 (If I remember correctly):

blue = 100% - 50% charge
orange = 50% - 25% charge
red = 25% - 0% charge

Yoe should be fine with the blue light

Someone with a spinner 2 should be able to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

⇑ as he said. Once you remove it from the charger, the blue light should be off. When you press the button, it will show blue again.
EDIT: No, it is white, then blue, then orange.


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

@Baverz 

Found this :

http://www.myvaporstore.com/Vision_Spinner_2_Battery_1600mAh_p/vs-s1600.htm

"Upgraded button with battery charge indicator: White light ~ 60%-100%, Blue light ~ 30%-60%, Orange light ~ 0-30%"

Also used to charge my spinner until the light went off on the battery. (even if my charger light was green).
Are you charging from a wall plug or computer usb? When my spinner was empty, it took a long time charging back up to 100%... even longer charging off a PC usb port.


----------



## Baverz (11/7/14)

ive charged it with my twisp charger from 11pm till 6am this morning


----------



## Baverz (11/7/14)

wall plug. ive charged it with my twisp charger from 11pm till 6am


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Baverz said:


> ive charged it with my twisp charger from 11pm till 6am this morning


 
I had a eGo charger and mine sometimes charged longer than that. I remember once plugging it in at around 9pm and she was only fully charged at 8am...


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

From the Spinner site. Check the amp output of you Twisp charger.

_3. Power indication
• Spinner II could display three colors from the button to indicate the battery usage level
• If the button displays WHITE color being pressed when battery is on, it indicates a remaining 60%-100% battery power
• If the button displays BLUE color being pressed when battery is on, it indicates a remaining 30%-60% battery power
• If the button displays ORANGE color being pressed when battery is on, it indicates a remaining 0%-30% battery power ( time to charge the battery!)
• The button ?ashes ?fteen times in mixed color to indicate that there is no power at all left in battery and it can no longer function without being properly charged_

_4. Other important facts
• Short circuit protection - when battery is on, in case of a short circuit occurred which usually happens if the user operates wrongly during installing a cartomizer onto the battery or connecting USB charger to the battery, the button ?ashes three times and stop working temporarily until the conditions causing short circuit are removed
• Working time protection - when battery is on, in case of pressing the button non-stop for more than eight seconds, the button ?ashes ?ve times and shut down the output instantly
• Charging time - Spinner II, for its large capacity of 1600mA, requires about 5-6 hours to be fully recharged if the the battery has no power at all.
• Spinner II, no different to regular eGo batteries, requires a standard USB charger of 420mA output and a wall adapter of 500mA output. Any use of non-standard chargers, especially with higher output such as iPhone chargers, is likely to damage the battery and cause unwanted consequences. Therefore the usage of non-standard chargers on Spinner II is strictly prohibited and immediately invalidates the warranty._

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Andre said:


> From the Spinner site. Check the amp output of you Twisp charger.
> 
> _3. Power indication
> • Spinner II could display three colors from the button to indicate the battery usage level
> ...


 
Thanks. I was trying to get to the spinner website... internet at work is really slow today.


----------



## Baverz (11/7/14)

let me try charging it abit longer will keep url posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (11/7/14)

@Baverz I think @Andre is onto some thing there, I agree with him that its probably the twisp charger causing your issue.


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @Baverz I think @Andre is onto some thing there, I agree with him that its probably the twisp charger causing your issue.


 
Like mine was with the crappy eGo charger. 

It still charged the battery... just took a hell of a long time to do it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

woo hoo

vape mail received at the office now

lovely personalised package




bubble wrapped ever so beautifully





these are the flavors i chose



only gripe right now is, im fasting so cannot use it until 6pm this evening LOL

i did open them and had a quick wiff, the ry4 smells divine

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

Riaz said:


> woo hoo
> 
> vape mail received at the office now
> 
> ...


Awesome. Enjoy. So wiffing is allowed?.


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome. Enjoy. So wiffing is allowed?.


wiffing yes, inhaling hard through your nose that you nearly suck in it is not allowed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (11/7/14)

Thanks @vapemob!

After some waiting from the delivery guys(whats new) i finally got some new goodies yay!

After building 4 coils last night i realised it was 12:00 at night  but am loving the new goodies!!








All my mods build and running like a champ!





The drippers..






LAst the kfun mini v2

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ricgt (11/7/14)

Riaz said:


> woo hoo
> 
> vape mail received at the office now
> 
> ...


 
Nice choice on craft vapor!

I am using artisan RY4 right now and it tastes like salted chocolate pretzyls.

Melon on the rocks is very smooth and subtle, a nice ADV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @vapemob!
> 
> After some waiting from the delivery guys(whats new) i finally got some new goodies yay!
> 
> ...


Ooh, that is a lot of enjoyment. And nothing beats building coils to switch off. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Dammit vapeclub... I promised myself only kanthal and ekowool... and I walk out of there with another dripper and a ohm meter... ffs. 

Seriously though, the prices were just too good to pass up.






I apologise if the pic is not right way up. I give up with tapatalk...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Al3x (11/7/14)

Absolutely agree @baksteen8168 Vapeclub's @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl are doing an excellent job in both giving us top prices with good product and keeping us broke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Yay!! The pic is right way up!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I apologise if the pic is not right way up. I give up with tapatalk...


 
@baksteen8168 it's not Tapatalk's fault... you are uploading HUGE pictures... this picture is half a megabyte and way too big for forums... you need to reduce the size of your pics down to 640x480 or 800x600. The pic you uploaded is 3264x2448 and is 24bit colour.

Hope this helps?


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @baksteen8168 it's not Tapatalk's fault... you are uploading HUGE pictures... this picture is half a megabyte and way too big for forums... you need to reduce the size of your pics down to 640x480 or 800x600. The pic you uploaded is 3264x2448 and is 24bit colour.
> 
> Hope this helps?


 
Was not aware that they were uploading with that resolution and will change the settings, thanks.

I was complaining about when uploading with tapatalk, it would turn the pic sideways. Even though it was upright when uploading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (11/7/14)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x (11/7/14)

@Zegee Looking awesome, where did you get those drip tips from

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Zegee said:


>


Those tips are Sexy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (11/7/14)

Al3x said:


> @Zegee Looking awesome, where did you get those drip tips from


Fast tech


----------



## Zegee (11/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Those tips are Sexy!!


Thanks Bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/14)

@Zegee thats sum awsome vape mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (11/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Zegee thats sum awsome vape mail


Thnx pity got to wait till laaaaaaaaattttteer to vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Dammit vapeclub... I promised myself only kanthal and ekowool... and I walk out of there with another dripper and a ohm meter... ffs.
> 
> Seriously though, the prices were just too good to pass up.
> 
> ...


What? No Russian?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> What? No Russian?


 
No..  I like being married...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BillW (11/7/14)

Finally 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Baverz (11/7/14)

@MarkK an @Andre charged it abit longer it turned white

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Dammit vapeclub... I promised myself only kanthal and ekowool... and I walk out of there with another dripper and a ohm meter... ffs.
> 
> Seriously though, the prices were just too good to pass up.
> 
> ...


 
Dude! You just saved me money 

Thank you so much! I didnt see the VC also had the OHM meter so i was going to order one from a CT supplier who was slightly more expensive and i was gonna pay R100 to have it shipped up.

All hail VapeClub. Everthing i needed, under one roof!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (12/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Dude! You just saved me money
> 
> Thank you so much! I didnt see the VC also had the OHM meter so i was going to order one from a CT supplier who was slightly more expensive and i was gonna pay R100 to have it shipped up.
> 
> All hail VapeClub. Everthing i needed, under one roof!


 


baksteen8168 said:


> Dammit vapeclub... I promised myself only kanthal and ekowool... and I walk out of there with another dripper and a ohm meter... ffs.
> 
> Seriously though, the prices were just too good to pass up.
> 
> I apologise if the pic is not right way up. I give up with tapatalk...


 
We aim to please .. 

No seriously, many thanks for your support! If there is anything you would like see added to the catalogue pm @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (12/7/14)

@JakesSA what happen to all the mech's I dont see them on the website.


----------



## JakesSA (12/7/14)

That is a bit of an odd story. Infinite (the manufacturer) was practically awol for a week and the email autoreplies that came back said they are away on a company trip. That's fair enoug,h but by the time normal business resumed they hardly had stock of any of the mechs that I wanted. I couldn't delay the drippers any further so I had to bring them in seperately. 
Not all is lost though, I will just plan better this time.


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Dude! You just saved me money
> 
> Thank you so much! I didnt see the VC also had the OHM meter so i was going to order one from a CT supplier who was slightly more expensive and i was gonna pay R100 to have it shipped up.
> 
> All hail VapeClub. Everthing i needed, under one roof!


They are vrowing bigger and better everyday. Now I just need to win the lotto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Limbo (12/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> We aim to please ..
> 
> No seriously, many thanks for your support! If there is anything you would like see added to the catalogue pm @VapeGrrl


Phoned her yesterday, she's been a great help!


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/7/14)

Am I the only person that looks at this thread daily going I wish I had enough money to get Vape Mail more than once a month???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Am I the only person that looks at this thread daily going I wish I had enough money to get Vape Mail more than once a month???


 
nope, you're definitely not the only one, I feel your pain bro :hug:

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (12/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Am I the only person that looks at this thread daily going I wish I had enough money to get Vape Mail more than once a month???


 
We are in the same boat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (12/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> nope, you're definitely not the only one, I feel your pain bro :hug:


 
Morning Liz


----------



## Metal Liz (12/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Morning Liz


 
Morning Kimbo, hope you're having a great start to your Saturday!!!


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/7/14)

Morning guys. At least I know I am not alone! But I will be the proudest man alive after I do get my once a month package and post the pics all like boom in your faces!  

And then sit back and cry on the inside the rest of the month

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bonez007 (12/7/14)

From the amazing Vapour Mountain!

Kanger Protank Mini 3
Vision Spinner 2
10ml litchi 12mg
10ml Smurfette 12mg

Vaping on the Litchi now!It's the strangest thing, I keep wanting to chew on the inhale because it tastes like real litchi! Superb! 
Love their customer service!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> View attachment 7982
> 
> From the amazing Vapour Mountain!
> 
> ...



Enjoy the vape gear @Bonez007 !
I had the exact same reaction to VM Lithchi when I tried it the first time. Tastes just like a real litchi. 
You're making me want to load it into something now. First I have to go see if I have some remaining. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> View attachment 7982
> 
> From the amazing Vapour Mountain!
> 
> ...


 
Thats some good vape mail @Bonez007 Enjoy!!!!


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

oh aye, that litchi sure is darn tasty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limbo (12/7/14)

Aahh damn, can't wait for mine to arrive. Probably only Tuesday!


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

ET said:


> oh aye, that litchi sure is darn tasty


 
NAME CHANGE? your sense of humor definitely deserves the new name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

johan said:


> NAME CHANGE? your sense of humor definitely deserves the new name


 
most people end up shortening my real name from ettiene to et after a few months in any case. as for my sense of humour, well yeah sometimes it's epic and sometimes it's um, well, lets rather not discuss that part

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

ET said:


> most people end up shortening my real name from ettiene to et after a few months in any case. as for my sense of humour, well yeah sometimes it's epic and sometimes it's um, well, lets rather not discuss that part


 
I just love your sometimes extremely DARK humor, realy gives me great LOL's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

@ET

You are now one of the few, perhaps the only member with only two letters in your username.
So when I type the @ symbol and look for the dropdown list, it doesnt appear for you - because it only appears after three letters have been typed in.

LOL, just a bit of trivia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/14)

@ET phone home... no this doesn't work either...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @ET phone home... no this doesn't work either...


 
if i had a rand for every time i've heard that in my life i would be veeeery rich by now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/14)

EeTea? eetee? e-Tee?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

First a shot for Ω Johan...



And then right away the contents of the above package before anyone looses their minds! 

A nice little toolkit and another iGo-L.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

And we are still waiting with great anticipation of the arrival of three REO’s which cleared customs in JHB last week and we are expecting the parcel to be delivered to me today for onward transmission by courier…

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And we are still waiting with great anticipation of the arrival of three REO’s which cleared customs in JHB last week and we are expecting the parcel to be delivered to me today for onward transmission by courier…
> 
> View attachment 8037


I'm in the same boat, also eagerly waiting on a courier today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz (14/7/14)

how to rebuild coils on my mpt3???


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

Ding Dong! Vape Mail from Slowtech... can't even remeber what's in the parcel!



Oh yes first up are some drip tips... long ones for sub ohming! And then some glass ones and a ceramic one.




Oh yes and two A7 bottom feed atomisers to test on the REO's...



And 4 Kayfun Clones for my mate!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And we are still waiting with great anticipation of the arrival of three REO’s which cleared customs in JHB last week and we are expecting the parcel to be delivered to me today for onward transmission by courier…
> 
> View attachment 8037


Am almost certain the anticipation is worse for @Yiannaki, @Mornat and @shabbar! Know @Yiannaki has been practising coil building. Has @Mornat been for lessons yet? @shabbar knows the ropes so only the anticpation for his Mini getting him down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

lot of awesome drip tips the @Rob Fisher if you have any that you dont like or dont use anymore, I will take them from you, I am in the market for some but do not really want to wait the 4 weeks for a fasttech order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Am almost certain the anticipation is worse for @Yiannaki, @Mornat and @shabbar! Know @Yiannaki has been practising coil building. Has @Mornat been for lessons yet? @shabbar knows the ropes so only the anticpation for his Mini getting him down.


 
Yip no question... all I'm getting in the parcel is a stinking bottom fed iGo-L.

@Mornat hasn't been yet and I guess she will get her first lesson when the parcel finally arrives!


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Baverz said:


> how to rebuild coils on my mpt3???


Try this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-user-made-tank-coils-pt2-pt3-nautilus-etc.1613/.
And you should find some videos if you do a search on YouTube.


----------



## Baverz (14/7/14)

thanks @Andre


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip no question... all I'm getting in the parcel is a stinking bottom fed iGo-L.
> 
> @Mornat hasn't been yet and I guess she will get her first lesson when the parcel finally arrives!


Lol, maybe the Igo-L will be a pleasant surprise on the Reo. But I know that envy feeling!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, maybe the Igo-L will be a pleasant surprise on the Reo. But I know that envy feeling!


 
Yip I'm hoping it may just be a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Am almost certain the anticipation is worse for @Yiannaki, @Mornat and @shabbar! Know @Yiannaki has been practising coil building. Has @Mornat been for lessons yet? @shabbar knows the ropes so only the anticpation for his Mini getting him down.


 
The wait is absolutely killing me! 


@Rob Fisher, lets hope that parcel arrives today

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reonat (14/7/14)

@Rob Fisher let me know when all is ready. Batteries charged. Toolbox packed. Just need to find the blow torch and I am good to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

Epic Vape Mail!

Let the conversions commence!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Epic Vape Mail!
> 
> Let the conversions commence!
> 
> View attachment 8060


 
Thanks for helping me out with this @Cape vaping supplies you rock!

@Bumblebabe and I are really stoked to get this ball rolling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for helping me out with this @Cape vaping supplies you rock!
> 
> @Bumblebabe and I are really stoked to get this ball rolling


Tell us more!


----------



## Necris (14/7/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Tell us more!


I find myself face to face with a lot of people during the day, many of them smokers and we often spend quite a lot of time together so naturally the subject comes up. Folks are very interested in switching to vaping but seem reluctant to part with cash until they can hold something in their hands. So with a rather tight budget I ventured forth on a quest to get my hands on quality starter kits and good juice to go with it. Hopefully this will be the start of some pretty amazing stuff. 1 kit is already sold

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RIEFY (14/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for helping me out with this @Cape vaping supplies you rock!
> 
> @Bumblebabe and I are really stoked to get this ball rolling


goodluck guys sell up a storm

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (14/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @ET phone home... no this doesn't work either...


 
@ET Eugene Terreblanche phone home?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/14)

Vape mail baby

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

Good stuff those ballies! They rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good stuff those ballies! They rock!


Feels like they're gonna last me a lifetime 

I wondered if someone was gonna stop me to ask if I'm gonna use them for vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/7/14)

Copper Panzer Clone Vape Mail Today

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

@Zeki Hilmi looking good bro, where did you get this from and does it hit as hard as the reviews on it


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/7/14)

@Al3x Haven't had the chance to use it yet... Just got it and ran out the door back to work... Going to give it a shot tonight. If it's not my cup of tea keep looking out at the classifieds


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

will do


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I find myself face to face with a lot of people during the day, many of them smokers and we often spend quite a lot of time together so naturally the subject comes up. Folks are very interested in switching to vaping but seem reluctant to part with cash until they can hold something in their hands. So with a rather tight budget I ventured forth on a quest to get my hands on quality starter kits and good juice to go with it. Hopefully this will be the start of some pretty amazing stuff. 1 kit is already sold


Awesome, way to go....all the best with your most worthwhile pursuit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (14/7/14)

Finaly they are all here 

Now the mixing can start 

Thank you

@Oupa, Skybluevaping, Vally Vapour and Creative flavours.

All very well packed, i just think @Oupa gets bubble wrap for free :0 tx was very very well wraped

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (14/7/14)

Thank you @Just B and @Metal Liz !
Even got a present! Thanks for the extra juices!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RezaD (14/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Epic Vape Mail!
> 
> Let the conversions commence!
> 
> View attachment 8060


 
That's not vape mail...that is Epic mail. Not many on the forum are familiar with the Zodiac brand.....but I love it. The spearmint and Granny Smith Apple are must haves. Enjoy. Evod+Zodiac=Epic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

RezaD said:


> That's not vape mail...that is Epic mail. Not many on the forum are familiar with the Zodiac brand.....but I love it. The spearmint and Granny Smith Apple are must haves. Enjoy. Evod+Zodiac=Epic.


We're working our way through the range, so far I can't fault this stuff, epic! The swiss choc is great and the Mocha Jave is just about almost perfect


----------



## kimbo (14/7/14)

OK i see why they are called slowtech

Ordered the iGo L a month ago and thanks to @PeterHarris i dont need it anymore, if someone is interisted PM me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (14/7/14)

Jump to 20:30 in this video, cracked me up


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (14/7/14)

Vape Mail! *Throw* *Stab*


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/7/14)

@Al3x Copper Panzer hits like a beast!!!


----------



## Just B (14/7/14)

@TylerD . Hope you enjoy them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (14/7/14)

Just B said:


> @TylerD . Hope you enjoy them.


I'm dripping them now and I really dig them! Nice and refreshing! Thanks again @Just B !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

@Zeki Hilmi where u got it from I wanted to get the black hawk from vape club but they don't have it


----------



## Limbo (15/7/14)

Yay, vape mail part one is here! Now just waiting for part two to arrive...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

Sweet Vape Mail! You gonna love that charger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/7/14)

Limbo said:


> Yay, vape mail part one is here! Now just waiting for part two to arrive...


Nice vape mail there man.

Who did you source your kayfun from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (15/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> Nice vape mail there man.
> 
> Who did you source your kayfun from?


It's from @Jakes at Vape club.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

Awesome vape mail @Limbo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/14)

eVic and baby eVic just in from @andro 

Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

Nice gear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (15/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> eVic and baby eVic just in from @andro
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> View attachment 8092


Sweet gear there man

Please post a review when you get a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Awesome high speed delivery here! Ordered it yesterday afternoon late and here it is already!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Awesome high speed delivery here! Ordered it yesterday afternoon late and here it is already!
> 
> View attachment 8095


Love the coconut in Port Royal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Awesome high speed delivery here! Ordered it yesterday afternoon late and here it is already!
> 
> View attachment 8095


 
Abra-ka-ZAM!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

Andre said:


> Love the coconut in Port Royal.


 
So looking forward to both of them... Coconut in the one and Guava in the other... gotta duck out to eat an eisbein in the midlands now and then a fishing meeting this evening... so may only get to test my new juices tomorrow!

But at least I get a Flat Wire Kanthal and Ekowool lesson at the meeting tonight from @vaalboy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (15/7/14)

Yay, part two arrived! 





And a pic with the Kayfun.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom (15/7/14)

Manabush juices from the UK. There is a huge hype on the planet of the vapes forum.

Loaded the signature juice "Powwow sauce" into the Enigma....first impression seems to justify the hype. Proper review will follow.

http://www.manabush.com/store/




ordered the whole range, besides the one with tobacco/banana....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza (15/7/14)

Just collected Vape Cartel juice from @KieranD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/7/14)

deleted double post ..


----------



## capetocuba (15/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just collected Vape Cartel juice from @KieranD
> So that's what they look like .


----------



## shabbar (15/7/14)

Do let us know your impressions of vape cartel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Al3x (15/7/14)

@thekeeperza waiting for your review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (15/7/14)

Limbo said:


> It's from @Jakes at Vape club.


Can't wait for my KFL from VapeClub, want to start building something awesome (hopefully tomorrow). Packaging looks sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!!!!




Ooooooo what's in the packet? YOu will have to go over the the REO Mail section to see!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!!!!
> 
> View attachment 8111
> 
> ...


 
You're so lucky I went first to the Reo mail section


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

johan said:


> You're so lucky I went first to the Reo mail section


 
I thought you might Ω Johan and I'm very glad you did!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Limbo (15/7/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Can't wait for my KFL from VapeClub, want to start building something awesome (hopefully tomorrow). Packaging looks sweet!


You won't be sorry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!!!!
> 
> View attachment 8111
> 
> ...


this is a fineable offence

this is THE vape mail thread (inclusive of all vapemail)

one cannot post only in the reo thread and post a teaser in this thread

all in favor say, cheeseballs

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/14)

Riaz said:


> this is a fineable offence
> 
> this is THE vape mail thread (inclusive of all vapemail)
> 
> ...


Amazeballs, cheeseballs & furballs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (16/7/14)

Riaz said:


> this is a fineable offence
> 
> this is THE vape mail thread (inclusive of all vapemail)
> 
> ...


 
Cheeseballs hehehe


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Riaz said:


> this is a fineable offence
> 
> this is THE vape mail thread (inclusive of all vapemail)
> 
> ...


 
Kaasballas

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

VAPEMAIL!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

And in that package was...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)

Iemand soek a fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

And in the envelope was...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

aaaa no man...


hahaha nice vape mail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Riaz said:


> Iemand soek a fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Nope, just trying to be funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

So i read that these are best steeped. Any steeping recommendations?


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> And in the envelope was...


 

And before I forget. Thanks @Oupa


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Riaz said:


> View attachment 8141


 
I thought it was customary to post pics of the package before opening?


----------



## johan (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> So i read that these are best steeped. Any steeping recommendations?


 
If you have access to an ultra sonic bath, steep it in there (1hr = 1 week of steeping). Alternative, use froth maker or shake every couple of hours, or put in warm water (<60°C), or just leave it for 1 week in a dark space).


----------



## johan (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I thought it was customary to post pics of the package before opening?


 
NOOOOOO!! it gives me accute nappy- as well as jock rash!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

johan said:


> If you have access to an ultra sonic bath, steep it in there (1hr = 1 week of steeping). Alternative, use froth maker or shake every couple of hours, or put in warm water (<60°C), or just leave it for 1 week in a dark space).


 
Do I need to open it before leaving in dark space?


----------



## Metal Liz (16/7/14)

hahahaha classic @Riaz!!!!


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

johan said:


> NOOOOOO!! it gives me accute nappy- as well as jock rash!


 
My apologies. Now if I could only get that image out of my head... brain bleach anyone...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Do I need to open it before leaving in dark space?


 
Shake, then open to breathe, put cap back on and leave. You can open after every time you've shaked it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

johan said:


> Shake, then open to breathe, put cap back on and leave. You can open after every time you've shaked it.


 
Thank you very much. Let the steeping begin.


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thank you very much. Let the steeping begin.


Good advice you got above. From some other threads seems the consensus is that the Menthol you can vape straight away, but the Berry Blaze needs about a week and the Choc about 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Andre said:


> Good advice you got above. From some other threads seems the consensus is that the Menthol you can vape straight away, but the Berry Blaze needs about a week and the Choc about 2 weeks.


 
Thanks, Menthol will be loaded tonight then...

I will try my best to let the others steep. Luckily I have some other juices to keep me going.


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks, Menthol will be loaded tonight then...
> 
> I will try my best to let the others steep. Luckily I have some other juices to keep me going.


Throw it in the cupboard and try forger about it!


----------



## kimbo (16/7/14)

Riaz said:


> this is a fineable offence
> 
> this is THE vape mail thread (inclusive of all vapemail)
> 
> ...


 
cheeseballs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nooby (16/7/14)

Honestly, this method steeped my Elvis's breakfast in no time and works way better than hot water... Let the bottle get warm for about 5 - 10 mins, remove, shake well, air well and repeat a couple of times. The next day your juice will have changed colour 

In this picture, the bottle is standing up, but rather let it lay down..


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Nooby said:


> Honestly, this method steeped my Elvis's breakfast in no time and works way better than hot water... Let the bottle get warm for about 5 - 10 mins, remove, shake well, air well and repeat a couple of times. The next day your juice will have changed colour
> 
> In this picture, the bottle is standing up, but rather let it lay down..


Thank you. Will give that method a try.


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Nooby said:


> Honestly, this method steeped my Elvis's breakfast in no time and works way better than hot water... Let the bottle get warm for about 5 - 10 mins, remove, shake well, air well and repeat a couple of times. The next day your juice will have changed colour
> 
> In this picture, the bottle is standing up, but rather let it lay down..


I am under the impression that light will degrade the flavours in your juice. Am not so sure about this method? But, if it works for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (16/7/14)

You shouldn't let the bottle get super hot. It should gradually warm up... The flavor was still superb for me


----------



## Metal Liz (16/7/14)

Nice one @Riyash, enjoy that lekka Vape Mail!!!


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Limbo said:


> Throw it in the cupboard and try forger about it!


This is going to be hard. haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (16/7/14)

Finally! 




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!



Nice little Velvet Bag!



And let's show what was in the little blue bag at the same time to avoid the wrath of the Ω!

And I have to say they are absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/14)

Thanks so much @HPBotha my rayon is gonna be tested tonight!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)

See @HPBotha, I did give the correct amount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

Whoops... these drip tips are so awesome I ordered a couple more because the other REO's are now jealous!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 8167


 
Would love to see this in the flesh, that looks awesome, what stone is this?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Would love to see this in the flesh, that looks awesome, what stone is this?


 
Not sure which one you are talking about but take a gander at this web site... all so beautiful! http://www.driptipdesignz.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure which one you are talking about but take a gander at this web site... all so beautiful! http://www.driptipdesignz.com/


Galactic Blue, not stone but resin.... looks so cool. Just checked the website, I would so go for this one:







but out of my budget.... for now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (16/7/14)

the first one is stunning


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

shabbar said:


> the first one is stunning


 
Big time! She is a beauty and will probably go onto Missy!


----------



## Cat (16/7/14)

week 6, still no MVP.   i thought this might be it, just mayyybe, but..no.


----------



## shabbar (16/7/14)

That's alot of screws


----------



## johan (16/7/14)

This one so speaks my language:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar (16/7/14)

Does look awesome ohm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (16/7/14)

i have got Drip Tip Syndrome. i found some that i want, but they are impossible to get - all the sellers are out of stock of the ones i want; out of stock of most of the the colours. _Very frustrating._ Critical Minds, Philippines. Can't find the company either. if i could, i might just book a flight, for a quick holiday, tour of vape shops. 
And i thought i got lucky when, by chance, i found out what the drip tip was in one of the VANILLA pics that SubOhmVapor posted.

i hate the steel drip tip on the Aerotank Mega. yuk. 
Some clones of Critical Minds drip tips at fasttech but i took them out of the cart with everything else that said 5 days lead time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks, Menthol will be loaded tonight then...
> 
> I will try my best to let the others steep. Luckily I have some other juices to keep me going.


 
Congrats @baksteen8168 - I find that Choc Mint is legendary - makes a great all day vape - enjoy it!


----------



## Paulie (16/7/14)

Vape Mail 

Thanks to @KieranD for this!




only tried the Nutella but am steeping the rest.

Also this arrived from the USA tday!






finally have a original RBA lol




she a real beauty!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (16/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vape Mail
> 
> Thanks to @KieranD for this!
> 
> ...


 
The finish on the Russian looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (16/7/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 . For the mail ....and for my present .

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## mohamed (16/7/14)

All new itaste CLK ( click)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (16/7/14)

mohamed said:


> All new itaste CLK ( click)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


That's a funky design on the clk  

Congrats bro! 

Let us know how she vapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vape Mail
> 
> Thanks to @KieranD for this!
> 
> ...


Nutella sounds so tempting! 

What are your initial thoughts on it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mohamed (16/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> That's a funky design on the clk
> 
> Congrats bro!
> 
> Let us know how she vapes.




Vapes like a champ ..3.5 to 5 volts 
Comes with iclear 16 d .i drilled out two of the holes on the 16 d to 1.5 mm.
Draw much airier now.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (16/7/14)

Cat said:


> i have got Drip Tip Syndrome. i found some that i want, but they are impossible to get - all the sellers are out of stock of the ones i want; out of stock of most of the the colours. _Very frustrating._ Critical Minds, Philippines. Can't find the company either. if i could, i might just book a flight, for a quick holiday, tour of vape shops.
> And i thought i got lucky when, by chance, i found out what the drip tip was in one of the VANILLA pics that SubOhmVapor posted.
> 
> i hate the steel drip tip on the Aerotank Mega. yuk.
> Some clones of Critical Minds drip tips at fasttech but i took them out of the cart with everything else that said 5 days lead time.


 
In afrikaans it is known as "Lektiet vedriet"...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (17/7/14)

Much awaited vape mail ....

Head over to reo mail to see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

Cheeseballs!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JacV (17/7/14)

Got to love the slogan for the Courier. "We Would Love To Handle Your Package" ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (17/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Cheeseballs!


 
Double cheesballs!!!!!!


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/7/14)

JacV said:


> Got to love the slogan for the Courier. "We Would Love To Handle Your Package" ...


 
I noticed the exact same thing. haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/7/14)

i call triple cheeseballs hahahaha


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 8220


oh yay! They're on sale even

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby! The lost Fasttech parcel turned up today!




2 x 26650 Mechi MOds to play with!




An Atomic



And then a bunch of wooden drips tips, one glass and one long pipe type drip tip!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/7/14)

26650 Mods are the way !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

Culmination of some vape mail received before I left and today's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

johan said:


> Culmination of some vape mail received before I left and today's
> 
> View attachment 8249


How small is that deck! Gonna use some ribbon on this baby!


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

TylerD said:


> How small is that deck! Gonna use some ribbon on this baby!


 
Its too small for me to do ribbon Kanthal  I will need a microscope, will stick with 28G


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The lost Fasttech parcel turned up today!
> 
> View attachment 8242
> 
> ...


That panzer is a solid mod and the atomic looks alot like Aqua. Awesome vape mail Mr Fines Master.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/7/14)

johan said:


> Culmination of some vape mail received before I left and today's
> 
> View attachment 8249


Nice collection Ohm @johan I like those long drip tips.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (17/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The lost Fasttech parcel turned up today!
> 
> View attachment 8242
> 
> ...


I call dibs on the 26650 mod you don't want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The lost Fasttech parcel turned up today!
> 
> View attachment 8242
> 
> ...


Yip, that is an Aqua, not an Atomic. Awesome atomizer. You will have to start keeping a list on all the dibs called on your stuff. Enjoy playtime with the gear.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/14)

Andre said:


> Yip, that is an Aqua, not an Atomic. Awesome atomizer. You will have to start keeping a list on all the dibs called on your stuff. Enjoy playtime with the gear.


 
It is indeed and Aqua... you made me buy it! 

Tomorrow is my free day to play and taste juice and introduce a REO to it's new owner!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I call dibs on the 26650 mod you don't want!


 
I hate the silver one already... was fiddling and it undid itself and now I can't work out how to put the button back together... and I have to duck out for supper now... will play with in the AM!


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed and Aqua... you made me buy it!
> 
> Tomorrow is my free day to play and taste juice and introduce a REO to it's new owner!


Oooh, @Mornat and that most gorgeous raw tumbled. We know you will be gentle, but please let her taste at least one coil below 1.0 ohms!


----------



## Vapourshark (17/7/14)

First real vape mail!!!
First mech mod!!! Love my new nemesis!!!!
Thanks @KieranD from vape cartel for the nemesis, sony battery and juice.
And thanks to @Oupa from vapour mountain for the juice as well. 

The nemesis is awesome, can't be leave it took me a while to get a mech mod. It's amazing!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Reonat (17/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oooh, @Mornat and that most gorgeous raw tumbled. We know you will be gentle, but please let her taste at least one coil below 1.0 ohms!


Feeling a little nervous. Bit like a bride the night before the wedding

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (17/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hate the silver one already... was fiddling and it undid itself and now I can't work out how to put the button back together... and I have to duck out for supper now... will play with in the AM!


I see a silver one coming up to me. Ha ha!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

Mornat said:


> Feeling a little nervous. Bit like a bride the night before the wedding


I have no sensible retort to that! Enjoy the Reo and tell us about it.


----------



## shabbar (17/7/14)

One more sleep and you in reoville

You will enjoy it thoroughly !!! Without a doubt 

Also the best investment you made in your vaping journey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/7/14)

So I came home to some ... vape mail baby 

I don't wanna get fined so, the rest will be in the reo mail section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So I came home to some ... vape mail baby
> 
> I don't wanna get fined so, the rest will be in the reo mail section


Am afraid nobody will ever get fined for these nappy rashes cause the Fines Master is the main perpetrator.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

It is here !!

Tx @Oupa for the excellent service and very good price, you rock

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa (18/7/14)

Glad you got it before the weekend @kimbo ! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (18/7/14)

Remember to use proper IMR batteries with the Sigelei if you are gonna go into RBAs and lower ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Remember to use proper IMR batteries with the Sigelei if you are gonna go into RBAs and lower ohm coils.


 
Yip the Sigelei doesnt like cheap batteries! Cheap batteries fry the switch

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/7/14)

whoop whoop i got some vape mail

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 8286


 
Love the look of that tank!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/7/14)

This is going to Rock on my Copper Panzer

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Yiannaki (18/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 8282
> 
> whoop whoop i got some vape mail


Can we get some impressions when u have a chance? Pleeeeeeeez


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

Nice vape mail guys !!!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/7/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> This is going to Rock on my Copper Panzer
> View attachment 8287


 
Copper or brass?
Looks like brass.... box says stainless.

Anyway, I've been meaning to get myself a brass atty. Maybe you can keep an eye on something for us both.
Is the inside of that tank also brass? I've heard wonky reports about using brass and copper atties that are not SS on the inside... juice going murky green from touching brass or copper. The juice and nic reacts with the alloy causing it to oxidize and patina very fast on the inside leading to murky juice you should probably not vape. Will you check on this and get back to me please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (18/7/14)

Went and picked up my vapemail today from vapeking! 

Got myself the new hcigar cana 30 and black kayfun and loving them both! 

Damn she looks sexy






Thanks @Gizmo and @ Stroodlepuff great new toys and great service e as always!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/7/14)

@RevnLucky7 I will see how it goes. I could always take the brass of on the inside with steel wool.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/7/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @RevnLucky7 I will see how it goes. I could always take the brass of on the inside with steel wool.


 
Don't be too hasty, but it's been talked about much lately on ECF and UKV. I just gave it all quick scans but general consensus seem to be that juice touching brass or copper in a tank might actually be toxic if they react for long enough. Just a heads up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Can we get some impressions when u have a chance? Pleeeeeeeez


 
will do  as soon as i get home, can give my mpt3 a little mini bubble bath and "towel dry" and put a clean coil in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/7/14)

Here's one thread I quickly dug up.... there's alot on this subject if you goooooooooooogle it.

http://vapefaction.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-119.html


----------



## Just B (18/7/14)

I am one happy woman. My new vaping toys!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

Just B said:


> I am one happy woman. My new vaping toys


 
Snap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 8286


 
Hey @Rob Fisher - what are those green batteries?


----------



## Nooby (18/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher - what are those green batteries?


 
Think they Sony VTC 5's


----------



## Mklops (18/7/14)

Nooby said:


> Think they Sony VTC 5's


Agreed


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher - what are those green batteries?


 
VTC5's from Vape Mob Hi Ho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> VTC5's from Vape Mob Hi Ho.


 
Thanks Rob - but I see they have different mah ratings on those stickers
Are they both VTC 5 batts or is one of them a VTC4?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob - but I see they have different mah ratings on those stickers
> Are they both VTC 5 batts or is one of them a VTC4?


 
Both VTC5's but one is a flat top and the other is a button top... I still prefer button tops for my non sub ohm REO's!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both VTC5's but one is a flat top and the other is a button top... I still prefer button tops for my non sub ohm REO's!


 
Actually that was a bit of a lie... I prefer button tops on ALL my REO's!


----------



## Silver (18/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both VTC5's but one is a flat top and the other is a button top... I still prefer button tops for my non sub ohm REO's!


 
Thanks Rob - let us know how they perform on the REO...


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob - let us know how they perform on the REO...


 
Erica has one in her as we speak... feels the same as the other batteries... the big test for me is how long it's going to last! And how long will it be a quality vape for...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## mohamed (18/7/14)

Itaste drv 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (18/7/14)

mohamed said:


> Itaste drv
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Awesome @mohamed ! Let us know how it works. Think everyone are intrigued by this device!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JacV (18/7/14)

WHAT THE HELL IS THAT ???


----------



## mohamed (18/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome @mohamed ! Let us know how it works. Think everyone are intrigued by this device!


@ Tyler will be testing this evening 
after breaking fast 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/7/14)

The DRV has has terrible reviews, hence I have avoided it. But I would like to hear your opinion. I would like to set this up in-store for taste section without having to charge batteries.




mohamed said:


> Itaste drv
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (18/7/14)

well at least someone went and got one of those drv things, now we have a test subject

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/7/14)

Whoop vapemail picking up some more tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat (18/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 8286


 
is that a VTC4 with a VTC5? 
Good Efests. So far i know, i haven't seen those 35A ones before. 2600mAh and 35A, nice. i'm holding out for the VTC5's but at least with Efest i'd know they were genuine.




Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 8282
> 
> whoop whoop i got some vape mail


 
Please let us know when you try the Amaretto. i tried some mtb Amaretto self-mixed and i might've added something with it, but it was really horrible.


----------



## Cat (18/7/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @RevnLucky7 I will see how it goes. I could always take the brass of on the inside with steel wool.


 
You think it's ss with brass plating? i've never heard of electroplating ss.

i skip all the brass and copper, even if it looks good. i want to avoid chromed brass too.


----------



## Cat (18/7/14)

2 parcels on 1 day!


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

Aaaaaannnnnnnddddddd?


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Metal Liz (18/7/14)

@Cat, haven't mustered up tge courage to try the amaretto... will let you know as soon as I've tried it


----------



## Cat (18/7/14)

i remember when i read through comment-reviews at mtbaker, many said it needs steeping.


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

Cat said:


> 2 parcels on 1 day!


 
That is just looking for a FINE! I feel nappy- and jock rash coming up!


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

johan said:


> That is just looking for a FINE! I feel nappy- and jock rash coming up!


Agreed!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Cat (18/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Aaaaaannnnnnnddddddd?
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
mtbaker parcel arrived early; seems like 2 weeks at most - but maybe i'm wrong, although no way was it 3 weeks.
And the other is... at last! the MVP, this is the 6th week. With an iClear X.I - which i would probably not buy now.
But, whatever. Now mother can have the vv and i try the MPV.
oh and Russian 91 and 28ga Kanthal from mtbaker. Extra bottles of flavours had to be added because when they processed the order, it turned out that VTC5's were out of stock. :-/ So it was either find more stuff to the value of $22 or take a store credit.
R281 VAT - and i've just realised now, the stupid ***** didn't give me the receipt. Mayville PO, sometimes it's like zzzzzzz's in the air there, you start feeling drowsy.
PS: No VAT on the Registered Letter from China Post. yay! ...We'll see how long my fasttech order takes by China Post, i selected it instead of the option indicated as RECOMMENDED.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

Nowthat is more like it, nice vape mail. You guys must enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (18/7/14)

my phone battery is so stuffed, has been for a long time, i have to keep it on the USB and disconnect to use the camera - one photo and it switches off and i have to wait a while before trying again. 
ya, so mother can try the vv, along with the Twisp, and now with the HANA and the MVP, i am going to experience life without charging things every day and night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/7/14)

Cat said:


> mtbaker parcel arrived early; seems like 2 weeks at most - but maybe i'm wrong, although no way was it 3 weeks.
> And the other is... at last! the MVP, this is the 6th week. With an iClear X.I - which i would probably not buy now.
> But, whatever. Now mother can have the vv and i try the MPV.
> oh and Russian 91 and 28ga Kanthal from mtbaker. Extra bottles of flavours had to be added because when they processed the order, it turned out that VTC5's were out of stock. :-/ So it was either find more stuff to the value of $22 or take a store credit.
> ...


Sexy vape mail right there 

Someone is gonna have a vapetastic weekend


----------



## Metal Liz (18/7/14)

Vapemail from my own stock 

Loving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/14)

Cat said:


> is that a VTC4 with a VTC5?
> Good Efests. So far i know, i haven't seen those 35A ones before. 2600mAh and 35A, nice. i'm holding out for the VTC5's but at least with Efest i'd know they were genuine.


 
Yebo...

http://vapemob.co.za/product/sony-vtc5-18650-2600mah-battery-flat-top-30a/


----------



## Snape of Vape (18/7/14)

@Rob Fisher would the vtc5 provide longer vape times on a non sub ohm build? I currently have efest 2100 batteries I usually use them at around 1.2 - 1.8 ohm. Except when dripping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher would the vtc5 provide longer vape times on a non sub ohm build? I currently have efest 2100 batteries I usually use them at around 1.2 - 1.8 ohm. Except when dripping.


 
I have no idea... this is out of my area of expertise and far more a question for @johan. All I know is the Sony VTC4 and 5's are highly rated by everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

@Snape of Vape the mAh specify how long battery life would be at the rated specified continous current drawn. In ypur case 1.2 Ohm a 3400mA battery will outlast a 2100mA battery in vape time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (18/7/14)

@johan thanks, so what are the advantages then really in getting this? Is the extra 500mA really worth it as these vtc5 batteries are 2600? Sure it's a 25% gain, wouldn't it be better to get a 3100 mA efest then. Or do these have other "perks" so to speak?


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

The Sony's will last longer in battery life time than most other brands irrespective of mAh rating. In your specific case I agree rather go for 3100mAh batteries for longer vape time. The Panasonics excel at sub-Ohm, I.e voltage drop lower than other brands.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (18/7/14)

@johan great thanks. Will have a chat when we meet up for the doohickey to discuss other battery questions.


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @johan thanks, so what are the advantages then really in getting this? Is the extra 500mA really worth it as these vtc5 batteries are 2600? Sure it's a 25% gain, wouldn't it be better to get a 3100 mA efest then. Or do these have other "perks" so to speak?


Adding to what @johan said: The VTCs are the best for sub ohm vaping because they are well manufactured, are high drain, have safe chemistry and have a continuous discharge current of 30A. However, for your requirements, you do not need those high amps as you do not go very low in resistance, but you do need such batteries as you use a mech if I remember correctly. The Efests 2500 mAh claim to be 35A, but that is not continuous discharge current (which is what sub ohm peeps look for), but spiking discharge current. Actually a bit misleading, those Efests are in fact 20A continuous discharge current. The Efests 3100 mAh claim to be 20A, but I have not being able to ascertain if that also does not refer to continuous discharge current. For your purposes, not going below 1 ohm, they will be fine and you will enjoy the extra time you get from them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (18/7/14)

Cheers @Andre appreciate the response. I'll have a look then at perhaps getting a 3100


----------



## shabbar (19/7/14)

Nicoticket !!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (19/7/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 8322
> 
> Nicoticket !!!


Awesome, let me guess: Frenilla, Custards Last Stand, Radioactive, H1N1 (The Virus) and Wakonda. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, let me guess: Frenilla, Custards Last Stand, Radioactive, H1N1 (The Virus) and Wakonda. Enjoy.


Does nicoticket label the juice as flavoring?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Does nicoticket label the juice as flavoring?


What makes you think that. Yip, but we can't say it out loud, we just say "friendly packaging".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/14)

Ah, makes sense... so it is just flavouring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, makes sense... so it is just flavouring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


>


Exactly.


----------



## Zegee (19/7/14)

Very special delivery hand delivered

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RIEFY (19/7/14)

nice one ziyaad

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (19/7/14)

Same vape mail from same supplier. Shot @iPWN.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/7/14)

fred1sa said:


> View attachment 8326
> 
> Same vape mail from same supplier. Shot @iPWN.


Is that @Gazzacpt lurking in the background?


----------



## fred1sa (19/7/14)

Lol, he came to boeka here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (19/7/14)

lokl 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (19/7/14)

do I smell a Lp Reo @iPWN?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (19/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> do I smell a Lp Reo @iPWN?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ooh, tell us more about that. But he likes the smaller stuff, so maybe a Mini?


----------



## MurderDoll (19/7/14)

fred1sa said:


> View attachment 8326
> 
> Same vape mail from same supplier. Shot @iPWN.


Love your drip tips! 
Where did you get them?


----------



## fred1sa (19/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Love your drip tips!
> Where did you get them?


They available at fasttech and also comes with the igo-l.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Awesome! That Atimizoo looks great!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

Those rollers are awesome! 
Kind of wish I still had mine!


----------



## RIEFY (20/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Those rollers are awesome!
> Kind of wish I still had mine!


one of those were yours lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

My how these things travel 
What's the asking price these days?


----------



## shabbar (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, let me guess: Frenilla, Custards Last Stand, Radioactive, H1N1 (The Virus) and Wakonda. Enjoy.



Whats the perfect resistance for these juices ?


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Whats the perfect resistance for these juices ?


Should be fine at your normal resistance - around 0.7 if I remember correctly? They are actually good at any resistance.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (20/7/14)

I'm super excited, placed my first Vapemob order for some goodies today - can't wait for my 26650 Tobh Atty and VTC5's  I'll keep you guys posted (I hope this doesn't qualify as giving nappy rash )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (21/7/14)

.9

.7 was too harsh , letting the Frenilla and the virus


Andre said:


> Should be fine at your normal resistance - around 0.7 if I remember correctly? They are actually good at any resistance.



.9 is my sweet spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (21/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> My how these things travel
> What's the asking price these days?



That about sums it up


----------



## capetocuba (22/7/14)

Matilda waltzed down so fast!!!!  Thanks again @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/14)

Ooooh back


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

Vape mail. 
Well not technically. But Ja. 

Think I'll be fine with Vape paper for a while.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Reonat (22/7/14)

Never thought I would be soooo excited to get some wire

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## bones (22/7/14)

Vapemob parcel en route
MT Baker parcel en route
Vapeclub parcel should be shipped soon
Damn Crepe maker from Takealot....delayed....


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

Yay! 
Vapemail! 

And expecting more! 

Just for @johan 








Birthday present charger and proper batteries. 
And my goodies from @Rob Fisher
Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

Reonat said:


> Never thought I would be soooo excited to get some wire
> View attachment 8395


Absolutely.....and when you see a picture of an awesome coil, you think "beautiful, work of art"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Yay!
> Vapemail!
> 
> And expecting more!
> ...


 
You're f@# lucky, but will still sort you out next week , nice vape mail however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacV (22/7/14)

This little goodness arrived earlier this mornig...
Thanks @RevnLucky7 !!
Have to say SubOhmVapor has amazing customer service. Packages come well packed and they always keep you up to date with anything regarding your order...

Good Juice and Great Service..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KimH (22/7/14)

So weirdly my second parcel from FT arrived first - as luck would have it, it's the one with my Panzer inside


Happy as a pig in the proverbial right now!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

KimH said:


> So weirdly my second parcel from FT arrived first - as luck would have it, it's the one with my Panzer inside
> 
> 
> Happy as a pig in the proverbial right now!!


Very nice! 
Atomic RDA is a perfect match for it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (22/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Very nice!
> Atomic RDA is a perfect match for it!


I see you received yours as well, bluddy awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

KimH said:


> I see you received yours as well, bluddy awesome


Yeah! 
Very eager to play with it. 
But have to wait till next week because I'm not allowed to use my presents now. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

So this arrived yesterday  

Any guesses at what's inside ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> So this arrived yesterday
> 
> Any guesses at what's inside ?


Not a clue but if you don't show and tell very soon lambasting and fines will be forthcoming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (22/7/14)

New juice to try - Thanks @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (22/7/14)

Don't know, one of these?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## TylerD (22/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> New juice to try - Thanks @RevnLucky7
> View attachment 8404


Don't judge it by your first toot......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (22/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Don't judge it by your first toot......


Noted thanks @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Not a clue but if you don't show and tell very soon lambasting and fines will be forthcoming.


 
Lol this one is going to be a little drawn out, the contents are orgasmic 



TylerD said:


> Don't know, one of these?
> View attachment 8405


 

Maybe.... but I think its going to end up being way better then one of those

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

@thekeeperza Enjoy the 2nd 3rd and 4th toot, you will be forever chasing that flavour again


----------



## Alex (22/7/14)

Ω

Do share...


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

lol @johan is already stalking the thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Don't judge it by your first toot......


 
He's bang on the buck there.
You'll have bud shock at first until your taste buds tune in to the cinnamon, unless you vape cinnamon all the time. When you adjust, the tones brighten up underneath. After that you're be sailing!


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> lol @johan is already stalking the thread


 
17 minutes past and that F#@ packet is not opened yet! NAPPY- & JOCK RASH up to my neck!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/7/14)

It's a big box of cellucotton!


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> It's a big box of cellucotton!


These are much harder then that  
They also cost a little more


----------



## Alex (22/7/14)

Don't say Reo.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/7/14)

It's a fine!


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

this + a reo would = amazeballs!


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

ok i think it has been long enough


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

Do you know what that is?


----------



## TylerD (22/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Do you know what that is?


 
TOO LATE - YOU WILL BE FINED FOR THE AGONY I HAD TO ENDURE

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

rofl it was so worth the wait @johan ! 
I had to wait since Friday for these guys and the forum was down, I could not post my vape mail :/

Its been so long that this happened:


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> rofl it was so worth the wait @johan !
> I had to wait since Friday for these guys and the forum was down, I could not post my vape mail :/
> 
> Its been so long that this happened:


 
The fact that you had to wait doesn't give you the right to make me wait in agony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

I demand a fine for this man!

What he has done is fundamentally wrong.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

rofl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

Just for clarity that is only a test box

i am under instruction from YIHI to test all the chips and confirm them working
I think @Chef Guest is referring to that crappy plastic tapped together build. Unfortunately I am still waiting for half of my components to arrive, but I wanted to vape and I am supposed to test 

SOOO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Just for clarity that is only a test box
> 
> i am under instruction from YIHI to test all the chips and confirm them working
> I think @Chef Guest is referring to that crappy plastic tapped together build. Unfortunately I am still waiting for half of my components to arrive, but I wanted to vape and I am supposed to test
> ...


 
I demand a fine for your shitty build as well.

$60 chip in a $5 setup?!?!?!?!?

You bring shame upon yourself and the other modders of this community. 

DISHONOUR ON YOU! DISHONOUR ON YOUR HOUSE! DISHONOUR ON YOUR DOOS!

Finesmaster - I demand 5 leopards from this man.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paulie (22/7/14)

Finally!! I have been waiting for this for a while!!!

Check the reomail thread for info on this


----------



## kimbo (22/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I demand a fine for your shitty build as well.
> 
> $60 chip in a $5 setup?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


 
erm i take it that is dogs?


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/14)

kimbo said:


> erm i take it that is dogs?


 
I think he was referring to the doos that the chip was built into.


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

yea @Chef Guest is apparently very upset at what I have done.
I have supposedly brought shame to a community that comes from ingenuity but what ever I guess that's not important...

So I must pay a R1000 fine for my efforts ...
Do you work for the government or traffic department Chef? I am noticing the same tendencies  

Its just a temporary holder... why so much butt hurt... I am waiting for everything else to arrive... 

lol anyyyyway

What did you get today??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> yea @Chef Guest is apparently very upset at what I have done.
> I have supposedly brought shame to a community that comes from ingenuity but what ever I guess that's not important...
> 
> So I must pay a R1000 fine for my efforts ...
> ...


 
I happen to think it looks great. (provided the materials you had)

"Excuse me sir, but what are you vaping?"
"Why this here is my Lunch Box old chap"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

Woop! 

More vapemail!

Just for @johan. Ha ha!!













Can't wait to try this out. Hope its as good as everyone is telling me!






Thanks @Elbie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

Please sir don't try eat any of the liquorice inside, its kinda spicy 
Its TINY though dude its smaller then the Hana/Cana  


Thank you for the positivity  Its a project in the works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Please sir don't try eat any of the liquorice inside, its kinda spicy
> Its TINY though dude its smaller then the Hana/Cana
> 
> 
> Thank you for the positivity  Its a project in the works


 
I figured it was tiny. (made comparison against battery and atty)


----------



## bones (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> rofl it was so worth the wait @johan !
> I had to wait since Friday for these guys and the forum was down, I could not post my vape mail :/
> 
> Its been so long that this happened:


I hope you ate your sandwich first before you built that contraption in your lunch box

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> yea @Chef Guest is apparently very upset at what I have done.
> I have supposedly brought shame to a community that comes from ingenuity but what ever I guess that's not important...
> 
> So I must pay a R1000 fine for my efforts ...
> ...


Dude. It's a joke.

Chill.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

lol you put a lot of effort into that joke sir!

good one haha!


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

bones said:


> I hope you ate your sandwich first before you built that contraption in your lunch box


There was still crumbs and jam... Does that count?


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> yea @Chef Guest is apparently very upset at what I have done.
> I have supposedly brought shame to a community that comes from ingenuity but what ever I guess that's not important...
> 
> So I must pay a R1000 fine for my efforts ...
> ...


Dude. It's a joke. 
I'm just pushing your buttons

Chill.



Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

My chips haven't even made it into anything resembling a vessel of any form yet, so well done on a working prototype. 

Sure the final product will be very cool!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

Thanks @Chef Guest!
Your wood is going to look even better!  

Please just don't use that word to refer to a box lol no matter how macgyver it is  That word comes with nasty back ground vapours.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Matilda waltzed down so fast!!!!  Thanks again @Rob Fisher !


 
Only a pleasure! Glad she went to a good home! Thought you might like the wooden drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I demand a fine for your shitty build as well.
> 
> $60 chip in a $5 setup?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree with @Chef Guest here @MarkK... it would seem that you did indeed put a $60 chip in a Mickey Mouse case... and there seems to have been a bit of a delay in Vape mail as well...

Now if I could upload pics then there would be a picture here of the R20 note and the Judge Duck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> And my goodies from @Rob Fisher
> Thanks again!


 
Enjoy! Hope they bring you some satisfaction... they should... they are heavy enough!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

Fair enough sir  I can part ways with a R20 for a good cause 
R1000 just feels like extortion 

But let it be clear its for teasing Ohm Johan. A prototype is a prototype is a prototype :/
You will change your tune when you see these in beautiful oak and mahogany boxes Mr Rob, My whole build has you as the inspiration, if I can impress you with my wood then I must have a pretty big wood 

lol I think I should make a hater list that get's charged extra  Haters gonna hate, potatoes are gonna potate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Fair enough sir  I can part ways with a R20 for a good cause
> R1000 just feels like extortion
> 
> But let it be clear its for teasing Ohm Johan. A prototype is a prototype is a prototype :/
> ...


 
100% the fine is just for causing the esteemed Ω @johan pain and anguish! 

I can live with the prototype big time especially if Oak and Mahogany is involved in the next edition!  I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

You are so very lucky I'm not the judge on this forum @MarkK - only a lame R20 fine, what a lenient judge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

johan said:


> You are so very lucky I'm not the judge on this forum @MarkK - only a lame R20 fine, what a lenient judge!


 
He had extenuating circumstances... he will be building a wood mod...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

Haha Johan if you were fine master every picture of closed courier bag would be automatic R100

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

N


MarkK said:


> Haha Johan if you were fine master every picture of closed courier bag would be automatic R100


 
No minimum a Leopard if extenuating circumstances could be warranted

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

May I post vape porn here?

Just came across this 24k gold 30watt DNA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

I just love SHINY - best vape porn of the day, second to the Reo arrival of coarse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Wow thats stunning!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

I don't like too shiny but that just kinda called me as it went past on the screen.
I think gold is kinda excessive but I want that so bad?


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

MarkK said:


> May I post vape porn here?
> 
> Just came across this 24k gold 30watt DNA
> View attachment 8419


Bet that one belongs to Snoop Dogg. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/7/14)

Vape mail baby!!!

From @Kent Brooks







Got some pb & J in the reo at the moment. nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

First some square bottles to be modded to fit the REO so the juice capacity increases!






Then some decent syringes with thicker needles for high VG juices!



And then a little scale to weigh vaping goodies! 




And lastly a couple of fishing fly boxes to store things like O-Rings and Screws etc.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> First some square bottles to be modded to fit the REO so the juice capacity increases!
> 
> ...


 
The last ones looks like SMD (surface mount devices) boxes our techies use in the electronic fraternity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> First some square bottles to be modded to fit the REO so the juice capacity increases!
> 
> ...


Those bottles are enormous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (22/7/14)

Some new wire 22g, 26g & 28g - sourced from http://www.vape-atomizer-mesh.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some new wire 22g, 26g & 28g - sourced from http://www.vape-atomizer-mesh.com/
> View attachment 8442
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lekker "draad t..."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

johan said:


> Lekker "draad t..."


Hahahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
Not for your eyes to read!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

johan said:


> Not for your eyes to read!


 
 I live with Jaco, use to jokes like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (22/7/14)

Match RDA for my Brass Nemi came today from FT , Quasar

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail baby!!!
> 
> From @Kent Brooks
> 
> ...


Great, you made the P O. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/7/14)

Andre said:


> Great, you made the P O. Enjoy.


Will be sending you some mail soon 
I actually got to the PO this morning. Left late for work 

Boss wasn't too chuffed but hey, I got my stuff

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (22/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Matilda waltzed down so fast!!!!  Thanks again @Rob Fisher !
> 
> View attachment 8392


So pretty...I am  with Envy. I'm not sold on the Reo's looks...yet - but Matilda is so sexy, might change my mind about squonking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (22/7/14)

Got my vape mail today! Can't wait to try out my 26650 Tobh, I just know it's going to rock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

@Rob Fisher. 

Check the Russian big on the two monsters.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (22/7/14)

If you ever want to sell that big Russian let me know 



MurderDoll said:


> @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Check the Russian big on the two monsters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (22/7/14)

That's awesome! Looks the business - I heard that thing hold a cavernous amount of juice - enough to last days on end


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> If you ever want to sell that big Russian let me know


Will do. 

Although it will probably always remain. As a display piece at least. 

But will keep you mind if I decide otherwise.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/7/14)

Sweet stuff


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Check the Russian big on the two monsters.


 
Looks bloody perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Check the Russian big on the two monsters.


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaam. 

Looks rad bro 

happy vaping! Don't forget to give Kazumi some love tonight though. Wouldn't want her getting jealous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (23/7/14)

wow


----------



## MarkK (23/7/14)

Snake wood


----------



## Space_Cowboy (23/7/14)

Some HHV!! 

@Ebie you're a star

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (23/7/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> View attachment 8469
> 
> 
> Some HHV!!
> ...


 
I've only had HHV Heavenly T once before and I loved it. I forgot how good this stuff smells. Think if I carry on smelling this stuff it might just break my fast   Can't wait for later to load up some Heavenly T

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007 (23/7/14)

MarkK said:


> rofl it was so worth the wait @johan !
> I had to wait since Friday for these guys and the forum was down, I could not post my vape mail :/
> 
> Its been so long that this happened:


Hey @MarkK cudos for taking the initiative, for putting action to words and for having the spirit and drive to put that awesome chip into a box to get it running. Sure, the lunchbox is not cool, but all things start somewhere. I know your excitement and stokedness for that chip and what it takes to put money into something and get it going.

Personally, you impress the hell out of me. Dude, you are seriously inventive, and you will go a long way. That vaping Spirit of yours is strong brother, may it guide you into the future and into unknown territory. Come chat with me dude, we will sort a casing out for that chip. AWESOME VIBE. YOU ROCK BROTHER.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeTownZA (23/7/14)

@MarkK That lunchbox packs a punch big enough to take down Tyson! Like I said, When you've got the final we are doing a review on the first *Insert secret specs from todays meetings* South African made MOD. Very nicely done dude. I see a future local MOD brand in the making


----------



## MarkK (24/7/14)

Haha Thanks @Chop007 and @VapeTownZA You know how to keep a person motivated!
Now I have to do some box work before work or i will feel like its not happening fast enough!  
I really appreciate the support!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007 (24/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Haha Thanks @Chop007 and @VapeTownZA You know how to keep a person motivated!
> Now I have to do some box work before work or i will feel like its not happening fast enough!
> I really appreciate the support!!


Hey bro, I have a couple of options for you. The first is obviously wood, of which, I have all the tools needed and have access to various wood types at varying costs. I would however prefer the other two options, being a modern, classy product and having the minimalist approach at the forefront of design these days: 1)Perspex: Completely see-through, I have an awesome connection who can do it and even include lazer engraving should you decide to give your devil machine a name. And, 3)Onyx-Semi translucent Onyx Marble. Yes, sure it would be slightly heavier, but the Onyx I can organize, some of it is made from precious stone, such as Tigers Eye, etc etc etc, a company in Italy combines various precious materials into a sheet, they solidify that with various Fiberglass bonds, glues and resins, the end result is awesome.

Anyways, with the Onyx, you could have it lit within, with various LED lights, so when you press fire, the entire box glows from within, with a soft light and color of your choice. All I would need is a couple of drawings from different angles of the box size, shape, depth, wall thickness, I will then input into CAD and send it off for cutting. Maybe we should do a box/casing in each of the materials to get an idea of what looks shweet?

Just note that I will be doing this in my personal capacity, not as VapeMOB, so will only be able to focus on this at night and on weekends(Well, Sunday). The first designs will cost nothing and I will leave it to you to insert all the electronics as I am not a MacGuyver like you. Anyways, for further communication I will tune you via PM or when I see you again. As the code my grandfather served by and lived by,"Who Dares Wins." We WILL dare and we shall WIN, and the passion will be our reward. Thanks for the inspiration and energy, freaking awesome.


----------



## MarkK (24/7/14)

You are making me droool so much  hahaha

I will come see you in a bit dude  Heading out to houtbay today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

my wife surprised me with this yesterday LOL

she heard me saying i need a blowtorch the other day when i was busy with the ekowool, and i thought she wasnt taking note

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## MarkK (24/7/14)

hehe @Riaz you have a legend lady

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (24/7/14)

Some MPt3's for HRH from Vape Club

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

MarkK said:


> hehe @Riaz you have a legend lady


yip no matter how much she moans about my vaping habits, i know deep down she loves it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some MPt3's for HRH from Vape Club
> View attachment 8506


 
Most under-rated atomizer! (Use them on my e-pipe)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (24/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some MPt3's for HRH from Vape Club
> View attachment 8506


No man Thought it was other vape mail I'm waiting for!


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some MPt3's for HRH from Vape Club
> View attachment 8506


She may also want a Reo shortly. My HRH, fortunately, not interested in a Reo. And the only atomizer she insists on using is the mPT3, nothing else, not even an Aerotank Mini. Not in love with the Spinner 2 either, prefers the previous version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (24/7/14)

Hana clone! I'm a happy camper today 







Big thanks to @VapeGrrl for the awesome service! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## thekeeperza (24/7/14)

TylerD said:


> No man Thought it was other vape mail I'm waiting for!


Oh I wish it was @TylerD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> She may also want a Reo shortly. My HRH, fortunately, not interested in a Reo. And the only atomizer she insists on using is the mPT3, nothing else, not even an Aerotank Mini. Not in love with the Spinner 2 either, prefers the previous version.


Maybe but she is very attached to the size of an EVOD/Spinner type setup. I think she will love these new tanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Thanks a million Ω @johan! It works like a bought one!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/7/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 this just washed up on the shoreline!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/7/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 this just washed up on the shoreline!
> 
> View attachment 8518


 
Got to stop drinking the stuff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (24/7/14)

Vapemail!

Just for @johan (wondering when HW is gonna give mW an infraction for doing this the whole time. Ha ha)






More of tease. 







And the contents!







Thanks very much @JakesSA and @VapeGrrrrl
Looking forward to playing with this monster!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Vapemail!
> 
> Just for @johan (wondering when HW is gonna give mW an infraction for doing this the whole time. Ha ha)
> 
> ...


 
Lekker and enjoy! PS. Don't worry I will get you when I meet you one day, if it's not next week for giving me all the agonizing nappy rash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (24/7/14)

johan said:


> Lekker and enjoy! PS. Don't worry I will get you when I meet you one day, if it's not next week for giving me all the agonizing nappy rash


Ha ha. I suddenly realised I won't be available next week to get what's coming to me.


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha. I suddenly realised I won't be available next week to get what's coming to me.


 
Ok, I will just ask @thekeeperza to pass on the "SNOT KLAP"


----------



## Paulie (24/7/14)

vapemail!

just in time to try on my reo 






ive tasted the gwary4 its got such a nice honey flavour to it!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 this just washed up on the shoreline!
> 
> View attachment 8518


Super picture!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 this just washed up on the shoreline!
> 
> View attachment 8518


Epic Photo! you gots some skills!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (24/7/14)

johan said:


> Ok, I will just ask @thekeeperza to pass on the "SNOT KLAP"


Being from the south anything can be arranged for the right price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (24/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Vapemail!
> 
> Just for @johan (wondering when HW is gonna give mW an infraction for doing this the whole time. Ha ha)
> 
> ...


 
Hopefully we will get your thoughts on this very soon. I was looking to buy one but decided on another box shaped mod first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH (24/7/14)

Double Trouble 
Now for some RBA shopping on Slowtech!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

KimH said:


> Double Trouble
> Now for some RBA shopping on Slowtech!


itching to get my grubby paws on a maraxus, demmit that looks good

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dv8 (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> itching to get my grubby paws on a maraxus, demmit that looks good


Very good mod and flashy as F*#*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (24/7/14)

Riaz said:


> my wife surprised me with this yesterday LOL
> 
> she heard me saying i need a blowtorch the other day when i was busy with the ekowool, and i thought she wasnt taking note
> 
> View attachment 8504


 
You got it all wrong mate......that is a subtle hint that you gonna become her ***** in the kitchen.......today it's a blowtorch....tomorrow it's a muffin pan.....the next day it's an egg pan......and bam!!!!!!!!!!!! You wearing the apron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

RezaD said:


> You got it all wrong mate......that is a subtle hint that you gonna become her ***** in the kitchen.......today it's a blowtorch....tomorrow it's a muffin pan.....the next day it's an egg pan......and bam!!!!!!!!!!!! You wearing the apron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ah, that reminds me you still owe me a recipe, fellow apronite!


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Dv8 said:


> Very good mod and flashy as F*#*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I am sold on the looks alone, also the Iron Man II.... epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, that reminds me you still owe me a recipe, fellow apronite!


 
Ummmm..........I posted all the recipes in that DIY recipes shared thread? There were like 28 of them or did I miss one?


----------



## Dv8 (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I am sold on the looks alone, also the Iron Man II.... epic


I would love it in copper omg
http://www.fasttech.com/product/1735300-maraxus-style-telescopic-mechanical-mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Ummmm..........I posted all the recipes in that DIY recipes shared thread? There were like 28 of them or did I miss one?


No, not that type of recipe....this is one to eat, remember, your own recipe.


----------



## BooRad (24/7/14)

Absolute vaping bliss!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RezaD (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> No, not that type of recipe....this is one to eat, remember, your own recipe.


 Oh.....ofcourse the recipe requiring a real apron.............it did slip my mind sorry......I'll type it up and send to you. Thanks for the reminder....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Dv8 said:


> I would love it in copper omg
> http://www.fasttech.com/product/1735300-maraxus-style-telescopic-mechanical-mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


real copper yes, that just looks cheap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dv8 (24/7/14)

[Q UOTE="BumbleBee, post: 88313, member: 665"]real copper yes, that just looks cheap[/QUOTE]
Yeah thats copper plated only saw now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (24/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Hopefully we will get your thoughts on this very soon. I was looking to buy one but decided on another box shaped mod first.


Initial impressions are pretty good so far. 
1 gripe I have is that the one screw hole doesn't line up correctly. So you have to either fiddle to get it in properly or you risk damaging the thread on the box. 

I made a triple twisted 26g coil in the trident to test out. But it was 0.1x ohms. Fail. Ha ha.


----------



## Chef Guest (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I am sold on the looks alone, also the Iron Man II.... epic


It's damn sexy. Not the most comfortable to hold unless you have gorilla hands like me, but it's about as eye catching as miley cyrus in her birthday suit!

Btw, I've got mine and wanna get it powder coated in the iron man colours. Along with my lotus rda. 

Anyone know where I could go for this where I won't get a new orifice installed as a value added service? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I am sold on the looks alone, also the Iron Man II.... epic


It's damn sexy. Not the most comfortable to hold unless you have gorilla hands like me, but it's about as eye catching as miley cyrus in her birthday suit!

Btw, I've got mine and wanna get it powder coated in the iron man colours. Along with my lotus rda. 

Anyone know where I could go for this where I won't get a new orifice installed as a value added service? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/7/14)

*Kayfun Lite Plus Brass Tank*

So I've been vaping the brass kayfun now for nearly a week and have no discolouration in the juice neither any real flavour change. @RevnLucky7 and a few others were wanting a review. If you're thinking of getting one then I can only state in my case all is well and I'm still alive with no poisoning. 

However should I end up dead I will ask my vape group to update this post for me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## andro (24/7/14)

Thanks @JakesSA


And thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @JakesSA
> View attachment 8534
> 
> And thanks @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 8535


Ah, I see some modding and I see dual coils on that Cyclone. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## andro (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, I see some modding and I see dual coils on that Cyclone. Enjoy and tell us about it.


I will. I want to do the magma bottom feeder ( thats why are 2 just in case i **** one up) and the afc as well. 
By the way the dremel drill press is in special at 479 in builder warehouse . Is a must . Get one . Or i ll get it for you and when u r here i ll give it to you just say so .


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

andro said:


> I will. I want to do the magma bottom feeder ( thats why are 2 just in case i **** one up) and the afc as well.
> By the way the dremel drill press is in special at 479 in builder warehouse . Is a must . Get one . Or i ll get it for you and when u r here i ll give it to you just say so .


Thanks for the offer, shall PM you. That Cyclone with dual coils is the best.


----------



## MarkK (25/7/14)

andro said:


> I will. I want to do the magma bottom feeder ( thats why are 2 just in case i **** one up) and the afc as well.
> By the way the dremel drill press is in special at 479 in builder warehouse . Is a must . Get one . Or i ll get it for you and when u r here i ll give it to you just say so .


Thanks for this! will go check it out !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebie (25/7/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> View attachment 8469
> 
> 
> Some HHV!!
> ...


Glad u happy bro oh yes forgot to tell u the waffles is 50/50 hey the heavenly is 60vg,waiting on my new flavours iv ordered then I'll throw some your way bro


----------



## TylerD (25/7/14)

Magnets.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Magnets.
> View attachment 8554


Sticky Steel, always fun

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MarkK (25/7/14)

waiting for mine too  Not fair!
Many magnet toys on the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (25/7/14)

what you guys gonna do with the magnets?


----------



## MarkK (25/7/14)

Going to be playing with them


----------



## TylerD (25/7/14)

Cat said:


> what you guys gonna do with the magnets?


Have you ever vaped magnets? It's really awesome. Slight metallic taste tho.
Seriously tho, I'm going to use it for my e-pipe.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

A few bottles of Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and a bottle of VM Coffee! 




Thanks @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ollypop (25/7/14)

Vape mail! 

Vapour Mountain! 
Got some more menthol ice (obviously), some peach and rooibos, and Smurfette (which smells super delicious)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (25/7/14)

Thank you @Just B for my juices 

Looking forward to vaping them!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (25/7/14)

omgoodness! condensed milk, must get condensed milk.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (25/7/14)

After a month of sitting  watching everyones SUPER awesome vapemail I have finally placed my orders, quite a few. Well lets just say it was payday this morning and the rest of the month its tap water and Vape clouds! Going to be worth it. Will post pics as soon as they arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> After a month of sitting  watching everyones SUPER awesome vapemail I have finally placed my orders, quite a few. Well lets just say it was payday this morning and the rest of the month its tap water and Vape clouds! Going to be worth it. Will post pics as soon as they arrive!


tap water is awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> tap water is awesome


And nutritious. Been living off that stuff for years!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/7/14)

Vapemail!

I'll save @johan the torture of seeing a parcel again. Ha ha!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (25/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Vapemail!
> 
> I'll save @johan the torture of seeing a parcel again. Ha ha!


 
O! Yea, the "snotklap" threat worked - nice selection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Vapemail!
> 
> I'll save @johan the torture of seeing a parcel again. Ha ha!


Pretty  Is that a glow-in-the-dark one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/7/14)

johan said:


> O! Yea, the "snotklap" threat worked - nice selection.


Ha ha. 

I wanted you to have a nice weekend. So not having to think of giving out a snot klap seemed like a good way. 


BumbleBee said:


> Pretty  Is that a glow-in-the-dark one?




You're the first to notice! 
Indeed it is. Gonna be interesting to see how it glows tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> I wanted you to have a nice weekend. So not having to think of giving out a snot klap seemed like a good way.
> 
> ...


Nice dude! I've always wanted one of those long glow-in-the-dark thingies, just worried that it will keep me up at night 

The glass one next to it looks pretty sweet too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (25/7/14)

vape mail baby!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (25/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> vape mail baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that bra sleeping or erting in the back ground there LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (25/7/14)

he is earting on pwasa lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> vape mail baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So are you gonna sell some of that or vape it alone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> So are you gonna sell some of that or vape it alone?


id also like to buy some please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/14)

Riaz said:


> id also like to buy some please


even me! Would love to get my hands on some of that French Vanilla "flavoring"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> he is earting on pwasa lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Please translate?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> vape mail baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, must be a group buy. Enjoy. Why is the Vanilla on the right so light in colour?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, must be a group buy. Enjoy. Why is the Vanilla on the right so light in colour?


 
guessing 0% nic? could be wrong though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, must be a group buy. Enjoy. Why is the Vanilla on the right so light in colour?


 
If there is another nicoticket group buy, I want in please.


----------



## RIEFY (25/7/14)

yip group buy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice dude! I've always wanted one of those long glow-in-the-dark thingies, just worried that it will keep me up at night
> 
> The glass one next to it looks pretty sweet too


Photos don't do it justice. 
It actually looks really cool in the dark!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Photos don't do it justice.
> It actually looks really cool in the dark!


I don't believe you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/7/14)

TylerD said:


> I don't believe you!


Ha ha. I'll bring it along to our meet. 

Just need to be sure its either a solar eclipse, at night or in a nightclub j. The middle of the day.


----------



## Cat (25/7/14)

that's a really bad foto. worse than me.


----------



## MurderDoll (25/7/14)

Cat said:


> that's a really bad foto. worse than me.


lol.

Sorry. 
It was the best I could manage with my useless cellphone camera.


----------



## Cat (25/7/14)

The best camera is the one you always have with you! i was told so years ago. i didn't want a DSLR, didn't want to learn much, so i got a Canon G10...a compact, but it is still too big to carry in a pocket. Or in a little bag that you always have with you, like to work. So i think of getting one of the little Canon Powershots. 
Most Samsung phones seem to have good enough cameras, good enough for phone cams, but they're all useless in low light.


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Cat said:


> The best camera is the one you always have with you! i was told so years ago. i didn't want a DSLR, didn't want to learn much, so i got a Canon G10...a compact, but it is still too big to carry in a pocket. Or in a little bag that you always have with you, like to work. So i think of getting one of the little Canon Powershots.
> Most Samsung phones seem to have good enough cameras, good enough for phone cams, but they're all useless in low light.


Try the Canon Powershot SX 260 HS - amazing little camera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (25/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, must be a group buy. Enjoy. Why is the Vanilla on the right so light in colour?



Ordered a 0mg. No idea why the color is so light.


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Matt said:


> Ordered a 0mg. No idea why the color is so light.


From what I have read, the stronger the nic the darker the liquid.


----------



## kimbo (25/7/14)

Andre said:


> Try the Canon Powershot SX 260 HS - amazing little camera.


 
@Andre when my powershot was stolen i bought a sx240 and WoW the only thing the 260 have over the 240 is the GPS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

Great shot of REO Mail for Ω @johan! The rest of this thread will be in the REO Mail thread shortly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (25/7/14)

Cat said:


> The best camera is the one you always have with you! i was told so years ago. i didn't want a DSLR, didn't want to learn much, so i got a Canon G10...a compact, but it is still too big to carry in a pocket. Or in a little bag that you always have with you, like to work. So i think of getting one of the little Canon Powershots.
> Most Samsung phones seem to have good enough cameras, good enough for phone cams, but they're all useless in low light.


I have a DSLR. 

Best investment I made. Only problem is taking shots for the forum and then having to upload it on the laptop. Personal photos are a big difference. 

I'll take some shots with it and show the difference. Naturally I'll try edit them to get the best out the photo. 

The galaxy note 2 had a fantastic camera. The one on the note 3 however is about as good as chalk drawing with my left foot. Its that crap. I despise the camera on this phone with such a passion!


----------



## hyphen (26/7/14)

@Cape vaping supplies 

So how much did it work out to for 30mls with everyone sharing like that ?


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

Cat said:


> The best camera is the one you always have with you! i was told so years ago. i didn't want a DSLR, didn't want to learn much, so i got a Canon G10...a compact, but it is still too big to carry in a pocket. Or in a little bag that you always have with you, like to work. So i think of getting one of the little Canon Powershots.
> Most Samsung phones seem to have good enough cameras, good enough for phone cams, but they're all useless in low light.



Hi @Cat - i agree with you.

I carried the Canon Ixus 50 in my man bag for 5 years. Unbelievable camera because it took great photos but was so small.
About 18 months ago I got the Canon S110. Also goes with me everywhere in my man bag. That was my condition when i upgraded. Better than the Ixus, more controllable. Unbelievable compact. This series has a cult following simce the mighty S95 a few years back. Also very small and goes everywhere with me. I can vouch for this camera fully.

My friend who has the G15 is amazed at the quality of my S110 and that when we see each other almost always he doesnt have his camera and mine is in my bag 

I also have an iphone 5s. Good camera and great for simple things but when i need a good shot, the Canon still comes out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (26/7/14)

hyphen said:


> @Cape vaping supplies
> 
> So how much did it work out to for 30mls with everyone sharing like that ?



Around R250 for 30ml. After sars took there share.


----------



## johan (26/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great shot of REO Mail for Ω @johan! The rest of this thread will be in the REO Mail thread shortly!
> 
> View attachment 8596

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie (26/7/14)

Vapemail!

Thanks @JakesSA for this!!











hahaha thought id show this so u can see how the ipw fits in with the family

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY (26/7/14)

nice gear paul. outnof interest sake could you post a pic of the magma on the IPV?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz (26/7/14)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (26/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


>


Nice one @Metal Liz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (26/7/14)

mm, IPV, looks interesting. and you have nice drip tips.


----------



## Cat (26/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Cat - i agree with you.
> 
> I carried the Canon Ixus 50 in my man bag for 5 years. Unbelievable camera because it took great photos but was so small.
> About 18 months ago I got the Canon S110. Also goes with me everywhere in my man bag. That was my condition when i upgraded. Better than the Ixus, more controllable. Unbelievable compact. This series has a cult following simce the mighty S95 a few years back. Also very small and goes everywhere with me. I can vouch for this camera fully.
> ...


 
G15? ^^ When i got the G10, the G11 was available but, for the extra cost, no benefit to me. 

S110, S95 ... i remember now, it was the S90 i was trying to remember...? Incredible reputation. Almost as small as the slim anodised colour Ixus ranges but much better images. 
At the time, i thought the G10 would be better for me because it would be easier to hold than the super-slim pocket cams, but i have such shakey hands, it probably wouldn't make any difference. 
Trying to think how to do it, what to do. i should try to sell the G10 to help pay for an S110. i'd like to find an old stock S95. 
Even if i got a super-slim Ixus, it is still not going to be in my pocket anyway. Right pocket has wallet, left pocket had cigarettes and now has MPV or HANA......i can't solve that problem but if i have any small camera - be it S110 or Ixus - in my bag, rather than in a bag in the cupboard.


----------



## Paulie (26/7/14)

@Cape vaping supplies sure heres a pic.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (26/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Cat - i agree with you.
> 
> I carried the Canon Ixus 50 in my man bag for 5 years. Unbelievable camera because it took great photos but was so small.
> About 18 months ago I got the Canon S110. Also goes with me everywhere in my man bag. That was my condition when i upgraded. Better than the Ixus, more controllable. Unbelievable compact. This series has a cult following simce the mighty S95 a few years back. Also very small and goes everywhere with me. I can vouch for this camera fully.
> ...


 
G15? ^^ When i got the G10, the G11 was available but, for the extra cost, no benefit to me. 

S110, S95 ... i remember now, it was the S90 i was trying to remember...? Incredible reputation. Almost as small as the slim anodised colour Ixus ranges but much better images. 
At the time, i thought the G10 would be better for me because it would be easier to hold than the super-slim pocket cams, but i have such shakey hands, it probably wouldn't make any difference. 
Trying to think how to do it, what to do. i should try to sell the G10 to help pay for an S110. i'd like to find an old stock S95. 
Even if i got a super-slim Ixus, it is still not going to be in my pocket anyway. Right pocket has wallet, left pocket had cigarettes and now has MPV or HANA......i can't solve that problem but if i have any small camera - be it S110 or Ixus - in my bag, rather than in a bag in the cupboard.


----------



## Dr Evil (26/7/14)

Got my HHT from @Ebie today, really awesome awesome, did i mention AWESOME juice, this stuff is the real deal!!! 

Built a 1ohm coil in my kayfun and i was in heaven so to speak 

Nice meeting you meneer @Ebie

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (26/7/14)

HHV is what we needed when we first switched to vaping. 
ja, that reminds me...i must figure out what to get, next order there. Seems HHT might be the most popular of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (26/7/14)

Cat said:


> HHV is what we needed when we first switched to vaping.
> ja, that reminds me...i must figure out what to get, next order there. Seems HHT might be the most popular of them.



I agree @Cat, if i knew about HHT when i first started this would have still been my adv for the past 1.5 years. 

Good, smooth, mellow flavour that you never get tired of. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Zodiac (26/7/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I agree @Cat, if i knew about HHT when i first started this would have still been my adv for the past 1.5 years.
> 
> Good, smooth, mellow flavour that you never get tired of.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


I have been using HHT for the past year and it still doesn't get old. I am enjoying a tank right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (26/7/14)

Stingray X , copper mod with stainless jacket and magnet switch from @JakesSA at Vapeclub




The coolest drip tip ever on the Reo, which came packaged with the StingRay X. I absolutely love it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ebie (26/7/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Got my HHT from @Ebie today, really awesome awesome, did i mention AWESOME juice, this stuff is the real deal!!!
> 
> Built a 1ohm coil in my kayfun and i was in heaven so to speak
> 
> ...


Awsome stuff bro nice meeting u too glad u happy an thanx for atleast leaving me with some lol let me know about the nicoticket samples I gave u,enjoy bro I'll keep u posted when u get new stuff thanx bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebie (26/7/14)

Alex said:


> Stingray X , copper mod with stainless jacket and magnet switch from @JakesSA at Vapeclub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that mod looks sweeet nice man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/7/14)

Some more "vape mail" from today hehe

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Some more "vape mail" from today hehe


Way to go. Nothing like a good coil building session.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

Alex said:


> Stingray X , copper mod with stainless jacket and magnet switch from @JakesSA at Vapeclub
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photos @Alex !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Some more "vape mail" from today hehe



Wow, was just thinking what mod is that!! Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (26/7/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, was just thinking what mod is that!! Lol


Hahaha it took me the whole day to find it, went almost everywhere in search of one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/7/14)

did you get at pnp that looks like the on they sell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> did you get at pnp that looks like the on they sell
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yup that's the one


----------



## capetocuba (28/7/14)

VANILLA!!! 
Thanks @RevnLucky7 can't wait to fire her up!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> VANILLA!!!
> Thanks @RevnLucky7 can't wait to fire her up!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Please do show me your complete setup


----------



## capetocuba (28/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Please do show me your complete setup

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## capetocuba (28/7/14)

Will get my other camera out later and do a studio shoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/7/14)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (28/7/14)

vapemail hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> vapemail hahaha


That should keep you going all week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 6ghost9 (28/7/14)

Finally.......VAPE MAIL!!! Big Shout out to @VapeKing for the goodies 


Just for some suspense




Wait for it.....wait for it.....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks a million @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks a million @HPBotha!
> 
> View attachment 8689



I like your new fluffy toy Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Silver said:


> I like your new fluffy toy Rob


 
Hehehe! Good one Hi Ho! Now to try the much anticipated Rayon this afternoon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe! Good one Hi Ho! Now to try the much anticipated Rayon this afternoon!



Which of the beautiful princesses will do the honour?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Silver said:


> Which of the beautiful princesses will do the honour?


 
Mmmm I was thinking of giving it the very fairest shake I could so probably Erica with the Cyclone.


----------



## Silver (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm I was thinking of giving it the very fairest shake I could so probably Erica with the Cyclone.



Good thinking - and with VM Coconut ice - i suppose you know that so well that it will make for the best comparison....


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Silver said:


> Good thinking - and with VM Coconut ice - i suppose you know that so well that it will make for the best comparison....


 
Yip that's the one!  Oh and a new battery too!


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (28/7/14)

Wwoooooooohhooooooo!!!!






And my first dual coil 





Happy me  

Thanks @Michael for the hand delivery !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (28/7/14)

Wwoooooooohhooooooo!!!!





And my first dual coil 





Happy me  

Thanks @Michael for the hand delivery !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (28/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> VANILLA!!!
> Thanks @RevnLucky7 can't wait to fire her up!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Please let us know about your findings....I just love the switch action on the Vanilla! And its hard hitting imho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

Some vape mail arrived, cant remember when last i had a silver, had to let my brother drive  






DNA30 Mini and Nautilus Mini

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Some vape mail arrived, cant remember when last i had a silver, had to let my brother drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You liking the Mini N? Beats an EVOD.....surely not!. Tell us more please. Car picture - @Cape vaping supplies must be your brother.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> You liking the Mini N? Beats an EVOD.....surely not!. Tell us more please.


Oooh, i have lots to say @Andre, but with the family today enjoying Eid, will report back soon sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> You liking the Mini N? Beats an EVOD.....surely not!. Tell us more please.


Oooh, i have lots to say @Andre, but with the family today enjoying Eid, will report back soon sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks a million @HPBotha!
> 
> View attachment 8689


Got the same envelope, had no idea what could be in it at first! 
Thanks @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (28/7/14)

Not for me unfortunately but for my first convert 

Thumbs up to eciggies 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Oooh, i have lots to say @Andre, but with the family today enjoying Eid, will report back soon sir


Thanks, looking forward to that. Happy Eid.


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Not for me unfortunately but for my first convert
> 
> Thumbs up to eciggies
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


 
Well done, way to go. Great starter kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/7/14)

Tom said:


> Please let us know about your findings....I just love the switch action on the Vanilla! And its hard hitting imho.


Hi @Tom she is a real beaut. Apart from looks, everything works so well. Super well thought out simple mechanics. One tube and 2 ends. Place kayfun on, adjusted to fit, adjusted other screw on it for battery snugness. Screwed in switch screw and fired her up. The firing button just works so well and yes she does hit very well, seems like a constant current with no dipping! . Also dead simple to lock firing pin. Really stunning device in looks and how it works!!!

I thought @RevnLucky7 was some weird vape snob keeping away from all the "good looking" goodies on Fasttech! 

Now I just say he's right!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (28/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Hi @Tom she is a real beaut. Apart from looks, everything works so well. Super well thought out simple mechanics. One tube and 2 ends. Place kayfun on, adjusted to fit, adjusted other screw on it for battery snugness. Screwed in switch screw and fired her up. The firing button just works so well and yes she does hit very well, seems like a constant current with no dipping! . Also dead simple to lock firing pin. Really stunning device in looks and how it works!!!
> 
> I thought @RevnLucky7 was some weird vape snob keeping away from all the "good looking" goodies on Fasttech!
> 
> Now I just say he's right!


this is all I would have to say about this mod! And all of this at a really good price, its the cheapest hi end mod you can get in Germany.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Some 27 g Kanthal and 4 mm hollow Ekowool to try from Zivipf, my doohickey and a gift of 2 Reo square bottles from @johan - thank you.
Playtime!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> You liking the Mini N? Beats an EVOD.....surely not!. Tell us more please. Car picture - @Cape vaping supplies must be your brother.


LoL, i just left the mail hub that time, and was so excited i had to take a car pic, wasn't heading home


----------



## johan (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> Some 27 g Kanthal and 4 mm hollow Ekowool to try from Zivipf, my doohickey and a gift of 2 Reo square bottles from @johan - thank you.
> Playtime!


 
Would love to hear you comparative comments re: Ekowool vs. Ceramic wick.


----------



## Tom (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> Some 27 g Kanthal and 4 mm hollow Ekowool to try from Zivipf, my doohickey and a gift of 2 Reo square bottles from @johan - thank you.
> Playtime!


zivipf rocks...gr8 choice, good prices and fast shipping, at least for me  ... how long does it take to SA?


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

johan said:


> Would love to hear you comparative comments re: Ekowool vs. Ceramic wick.


 
Oh, can give that to you now. Have done quite a few hollow Ekowool coils - 2 mm triple with ugly coil, 2 mm double with ugly coil, 2 mm with mandrel inside and neatly coiled - like your photo tutorial - have also done the mandrel method with spaced coils. Have used both ribbon and wire. All of these on a Reomizer. Of those I preferred the 2 mm single with a mandrel and neat coil with wire, not ribbon. The thicker (folded over) Ekowool maybe kept more juice, but the flavour was a bit muted for me. That is why I want to try the mandrel inside method on a single strand of 4 mm hollow Ekowool.

Between the Ekowool and the Ceramic I preferred the Ceramic, but not a vast difference. Have lately being trying Rayon, which so far I like a lot. My order of preference at this stage, all factors considered:

Ceramic
Rayon
Hollow Ekowool
Bamboo yarn
Cotton
The first 3 are all good for me as far as flavour goes. Ceramic is just so long lasting. Rayon is easy and longer lasting than cotton and gives better flavour than cotton. Ekowool is quite long lasting but more of a bother as you have to recoil every time you want to rewick.

The last two are only for emergencies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Tom said:


> zivipf rocks...gr8 choice, good prices and fast shipping, at least for me  ... how long does it take to SA?


Shipped on 11/07/2014. Received today in the sticks where I live. Quite fast with reasonable shipping rate (5 Euro insured with tracking).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reonat (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oh, can give that to you now. Have done quite a few hollow Ekowool coils - 2 mm triple with ugly coil, 2 mm double with ugly coil, 2 mm with mandrel inside and neatly coiled - like your photo tutorial - have also done the mandrel method with spaced coils. Have used both ribbon and wire. All of these on a Reomizer. Of those I preferred the 2 mm single with a mandrel and neat coil with wire, not ribbon. The thicker (folded over) Ekowool maybe kept more juice, but the flavour was a bit muted for me. That is why I want to try the mandrel inside method on a single strand of 4 mm hollow Ekowool.
> 
> Between the Ekowool and the Ceramic I preferred the Ceramic, but not a vast difference. Have lately being trying Rayon, which so far I like a lot. My order of preference at this stage, all factors considered:
> 
> ...


Have you attempted the suggestion of filling the Ekowool hollow with Rayon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Reonat said:


> Have you attempted the suggestion of filling the Ekowool hollow with Rayon?


No, I have not. Maybe will try at some stage, maybe....


----------



## Alex (28/7/14)

Reonat said:


> Have you attempted the suggestion of filling the Ekowool hollow with Rayon?




The inception wick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Aaaaaaaawwwwwwwww Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah!

Vape mail baby!

@Chef Guest proudly proudly presents....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Aaaaaaaawwwwwwwww Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah!
> 
> Vape mail baby!
> 
> ...


Is the first pic a clone of the second? Or the second of the first? I am confused...


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

New additions to the family...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Is the first pic a clone of the second? Or the second of the first? I am confused...


Their clones of clones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> New additions to the family...
> View attachment 8704


Some NICE vapemail there! Congrats @Chef Guest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Aaaaaaaawwwwwwwww Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah!
> 
> Vape mail baby!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

A pipe mod thingy with igo w3.

Thanks @capetocuba , @Joey786 and @Snakeza for getting this lovely little mod to me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Their clones of clones!


Ah, I see. Lol


----------



## johan (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Their clones of clones!


 
LOL! Chef Guest is for sure the CLOWN of CLONES

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Cana mods with aqua rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snakeza (28/7/14)

Was awesome meeting you @Chef Guest and a pleasure dude enjoy and lemme know how that thing Vapes


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

3d drippers, black is super sexy IMHO! And cats rda.



Aqua brass and taifun gt




Copper Tobh atty, paradigm magma, zenith

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

You are going to be a busy little bee for a while...




Just remember to keep some time open tomorrow for the special guest!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Vetronix V3 mech mod with a fogger V2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Can't remember what it's called but sexy as f&ck mech mod with a kayfun 3.1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

johan said:


> LOL! Chef Guest is for sure the CLOWN of CLONES


Now now Ohm @johan... 

Be nice!


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are going to be a busy little bee for a while...
> 
> View attachment 8712
> 
> ...


Tomorrow is too far away @Rob Fisher! Can't wait for her to arrive!

Then I'm going to book myself into Vaping gear rehab for a month...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Tomorrow is too far away @Rob Fisher! Can't wait for her to arrive!
> 
> Then I'm going to book myself into Vaping gear rehab for a month...


 
I'm sure you will have to... are you married?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure you will have to... are you married?


Divorced...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Divorced...


 
Ahhhhh... I wondered if you were married... because if you were still married you would have had difficulty typing messages on the forum tonight with a black eye from all your purchases of today! And then tomorrow you would have been killed!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

But in all honesty, my bike is my real wife....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Joey786 (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Now now Ohm @johan...
> 
> Be nice!




Shot did not wanna leave you without your device for a week while I'm in durbs
@Snakeza 
We starting a rehab

You walk into our facility, lay down all your vape gear while sitting in comfy lounge and we get to test drive in ur presence, if after a week you don't crave anymore you free to go till your next visit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhh... I wondered if you were married... because if you were still married you would have had difficulty typing messages on the forum tonight with a black eye from all your purchases of today! And then tomorrow you would have been killed!


Ok, so not married but not single either.

And @Chocolate Goddess doesn't know how much I spent on the reo yet...

The dog box may still be coming!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Ok, so not married but not single either.
> 
> And @Chocolate Goddess doesn't know how much I spent on the reo yet...
> 
> The dog box may still be coming!


 
Do a R100 deposit to my account and I won't say a word!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Alex said:


>



Reminds me of playing Gran Turismo 4!


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Snakeza said:


> Was awesome meeting you @Chef Guest and a pleasure dude enjoy and lemme know how that thing Vapes


Likewise bud! 

Will definitely let you know


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

That is a lot a vape gear to play with. Enjoy @Chef Guest.


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Joey786 said:


> Shot did not wanna leave you without your device for a week while I'm in durbs
> @Snakeza
> We starting a rehab
> 
> You walk into our facility, lay down all your vape gear while sitting in comfy lounge and we get to test drive in ur presence, if after a week you don't crave anymore you free to go till your next visit


Where do i sign up?

It needs to be comprehensive though. Take away my credit card and no internet purchases at all!

Damn credit cards and damn the internet for making spending money so damn easy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> That is a lot a vape gear to play with. Enjoy @Chef Guest.


Thanks @Andre 

Should keep me out of trouble for a week or so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Hi @Tom
> 
> I thought @RevnLucky7 was some weird vape snob keeping away from all the "good looking" goodies on Fasttech!
> 
> Now I just say he's right!


 
I was beginning to think I am too. 
Glad you like it brother. It's going to serve you well for a very long time to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> New additions to the family...
> View attachment 8704


 
 good lord. My life used to be simple, just bought cigarettes and smoked them. Now, this stuff. How to explain this to normal people?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/7/14)

Cat said:


> good lord. My life used to be simple, just bought cigarettes and smoked them. Now, this stuff. How to explain this to normal people?


Hehehehehehe so true!,


----------



## Chef Guest (28/7/14)

Cat said:


> good lord. My life used to be simple, just bought cigarettes and smoked them. Now, this stuff. How to explain this to normal people?


I know right? They all think we're touched...


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (28/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Where do i sign up?
> 
> It needs to be comprehensive though. Take away my credit card and no internet purchases at all!
> 
> Damn credit cards and damn the internet for making spending money so damn easy!


I smell some additional posts coming in the classifieds section

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (29/7/14)

well, after all that  - especially the guy that went overboard at fasttech (way to go - if you can't decide, buy them all.....FREE SHIPPING),  i got a humble, insignificant gift from fasttech today...













This is just an example, i got lots of these, various sizes. i didn't know what it was, because i have 4 orders coming from fasttech, and sometimes i order things when i'm half-asleep. When i got back to the office, i found there were several bubble-pack pouches rolled up and seriously stuck with sticky-tape, so i cut one open and saw 4 little metal rods with grooves, didn't know what they were,...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Cat said:


> well, after all that  - especially the guy that went overboard at fasttech (way to go - if you can't decide, buy them all.....FREE SHIPPING),  i got a humble, insignificant gift from fasttech today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, have you found out what they are?


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> So, have you found out what they are?


 
Guessing sticky steel?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Guessing sticky steel?


And what may that be?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> And what may that be?


 
Magnets?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> And what may that be?


you know... that thing that works like love... opposites attract and all...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> you know... that thing that works like love... opposites attract and all...


I think they are millions of magnetic drip tips 
P.S I counted 5 rods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

Cat said:


> well, after all that  - especially the guy that went overboard at fasttech (way to go - if you can't decide, buy them all.....FREE SHIPPING),  i got a humble, insignificant gift from fasttech today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you never paid duty/vat whatever on something you are unable to identify


----------



## kimbo (29/7/14)

Cat said:


> well, after all that  - especially the guy that went overboard at fasttech (way to go - if you can't decide, buy them all.....FREE SHIPPING),  i got a humble, insignificant gift from fasttech today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Silver bullets? I meen China Rino Horn, Silver Bullets who knows


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Silver bullets? I meen China Rino Horn, Silver Bullets who knows


 
Maybe it is Iron Supplements?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

VapeMail Baby!

Beautifully packed with bubble wrap and inside a little box and wrapped with brown paper and string and sealed with wax. Very nice touch and makes Vape Mail just that much more exciting!




And inside the parcel was a Nautilus Mini and some Coils!




Not the prettiest Atty around but I'm all for the flavour!

The Mini is for a convert but I stole a coil and put it into my old Nautilus because I need to test the hype!





My mouth is still a little out of order so I will reserve judgement until it's operational again but just comparing it to the REO it does a pretty damn fine job. There is no doubt that the new Nautilus Coil both in the Mini and Old one is the leader of the pack of commercial tanks!

I think my latest covert is going to be very happy! Just waiting for the Vision Spinner 2 to arrive now!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz (29/7/14)

nice one Oom


----------



## Paulie (29/7/14)

Vapemail!!


thanks @RevnLucky7 !! as always you are a pleasure to purchase goods from with great delivery. BtW this has to be the best looking mods I own hands down!! ive taken some pics of her with lots of attys. Im also looking forward to tasting the juice thanks!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And inside the parcel was a Nautilus Mini and some Coils!
> 
> View attachment 8726


 
Warning... do not try and vape 100% VG... OMG burnt taste supreme!  Empty and out in standard juice... ahhhhhh much better!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mohamed (29/7/14)

Vape mail from vape club

Thanks vapegrrl and Jakes for great service and also thank you for changing the delivery adress @ the last minute 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

mohamed said:


> Vape mail from vape club
> 
> Thanks vapegrrl and Jakes for great service and also thank you for changing the delivery adress @ the last minute
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Wow, awesome vape mail, you are taking no prisoners. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed (29/7/14)

@Andre the hana is for spacecowboy ..the rest is all mine 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mohamed (29/7/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

whirling dervish arrived this morning.thanks @RevnLucky7
loaded a fresh 28g kanthal and organic cotton setup into the 3d dripper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Necris said:


> whirling dervish arrived this morning.thanks @RevnLucky7
> loaded a fresh 28g kanthal and organic cotton setup into the 3d dripper
> View attachment 8735


And, do you like it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

Necris said:


> whirling dervish arrived this morning.thanks @RevnLucky7
> loaded a fresh 28g kanthal and organic cotton setup into the 3d dripper
> View attachment 8735


Awesome! That's just awesome juice! Never pictured you so small.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> And, do you like it?


Initially,not at all,assault of spicy tobacco,very little of the promised custard tones.
But i know myself well enough,tomorrow it will be nectar,so i have left it steeping in the cupboard and i will re evaluate in a clearo tank before making any real conclusions.
(Necris pops off to rebuild a coil and scrub diy juice from the tank)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

Necris said:


> Initially,not at all,assault of spicy tobacco,very little of the promised custard tones.
> But i know myself well enough,tomorrow it will be nectar,so i have left it steeping in the cupboard and i will re evaluate in a clearo tank before making any real conclusions.
> (Necris pops off to rebuild a coil and scrub diy juice from the tank)


Give it time. It's going to change into something amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (29/7/14)

Necris said:


> whirling dervish arrived this morning.thanks @RevnLucky7
> loaded a fresh 28g kanthal and organic cotton setup into the 3d dripper
> View attachment 8735


This is epic juice!


----------



## thekeeperza (29/7/14)

Got a few more batteries from Vape King

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/7/14)

Necris said:


> Initially,not at all,assault of spicy tobacco,very little of the promised custard tones.
> But i know myself well enough,tomorrow it will be nectar,so i have left it steeping in the cupboard and i will re evaluate in a clearo tank before making any real conclusions.
> (Necris pops off to rebuild a coil and scrub diy juice from the tank)



I higly advise running it on Ekowool. 
I've also tried Rayon now. Creamy stuff gets filtered hard. Just a suggestion. Steeping it will not change it. It's as steeped as it's going to get. Give it a shot and let me know. It's way too complex for cotton.

Licolns first words to me was to vape it in genesis or silica tanks. And I agree.


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I higly advise running it on Ekowool.
> I've also tried Rayon now. Creamy stuff gets filtered hard. Just a suggestion. Steeping it will not change it. It's as steeped as it's going to get. Give it a shot and let me know. It's way too complex for cotton.
> 
> Licolns first words to me was to vape it in genesis or silica tanks. And I agree.


Will certainly give it a try on ekowool when i get my hands on some.
cleaned a backup evod with a new 2.2ohm coil and filled it up,totally different juice to in the dripper.
drier,more tobacco on inhale,with a mild honey'ish vanilla and then berry cinnamon on exhale.
certainly not the ideal tank to run it in,but lets get my hands on ,my 69 mod before i embark on the russian/kayfun and dripper route


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/7/14)

Necris said:


> Will certainly give it a try on ekowool when i get my hands on some.
> cleaned a backup evod with a new 2.2ohm coil and filled it up,totally different juice to in the dripper.
> drier,more tobacco on inhale,with a mild honey'ish vanilla and then berry cinnamon on exhale.
> certainly not the ideal tank to run it in,but lets get my hands on ,my 69 mod before i embark on the russian/kayfun and dripper route



Roll with it. That juice is a phenom. 
My rule of thumb is... Do not put dessert style or complex stuff on a filter like the big C


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

Fasttech with lotsa goodies  I even got a free dice

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

Just for @Rob Fisher before I get ducked!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Fasttech with lotsa goodies
> 
> View attachment 8747


Ah, some bf modding might be happening. Those little sheep scissors are useless was my experience. The bottom clippers looks the right stuff and I like that resistance meter - please post the links to those two.


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, some bf modding might be happening. Those little sheep scissors are useless was my experience. The bottom clippers looks the right stuff and I like that resistance meter - please post the links to those two.


Thanks, here are the links  Indeed the coilmaster extraordinaire aka modder and professor @Gazzacpt said he is free this weekend!!! 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1244001
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1721500

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Just for @Rob Fisher before I get ducked!
> 
> View attachment 8748


 
And just in time too! Sheeezzz!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (29/7/14)

vape mail baby

the long awaited Aqua

lets see what all the hype is about

@BhavZ and @Andre are the main reasons i bought this

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cat (29/7/14)

What is that on the left, the tin + cardboard box...?

The HANA MODZ, is that one not from Cloupor? (Mine doesn't have that nice Chinese box.)



mohamed said:


> Vape mail from vape club
> Thanks vapegrrl and Jakes for great service and also thank you for changing the delivery adress @ the last minute


----------



## Riaz (29/7/14)

vape mail baby

the long awaited Aqua

lets see what all the hype is about

@BhavZ and @Andre are the main reasons i bought this

View attachment 8755


----------



## Cat (29/7/14)

wow! i ordered an Ohm meter from fasttech but i didn't see that one with the nice alloy box. ...i looked through the entire list.


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

Cat said:


> wow! i ordered an Ohm meter from fasttech but i didn't see that one with the nice alloy box. ...i looked through the entire list.


 
Fasttech updates daily... that is why I have 3 orders and not just one...  Ordered something... two days later there is some cool parts for order 1... and so on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Riaz said:


> vape mail baby
> 
> the long awaited Aqua
> 
> ...


No, no, there are some others that must share in the blame..... @RezaD , @Gazzacpt, for instance. Enjoy, and do tell us about it.


----------



## mohamed (29/7/14)

Cat said:


> What is that on the left, the tin + cardboard box...?
> 
> The HANA MODZ, is that one not from Cloupor? (Mine doesn't have that nice Chinese box.)


@ cat the one on the left is the ipv v2 50 watt mod 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> No, no, there are some others that must share in the blame..... @RezaD , @Gazzacpt, for instance. Enjoy, and do tell us about it.


aaaah i forgot about them yes

i bought the clear tank with it, but damn the threads are not catching so nicely on the base


----------



## Cat (29/7/14)

i dunno what happened to the first pic, of the package.  
best i could do with the fone cam.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Riaz said:


> aaaah i forgot about them yes
> 
> i bought the clear tank with it, but damn the threads are not catching so nicely on the base


Yes, was my experience as well. You have to catch them just right.....was too much of a bother for me, so went back to the metal tank.


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/7/14)

Riaz said:


> aaaah i forgot about them yes
> 
> i bought the clear tank with it, but damn the threads are not catching so nicely on the base


It helps if you lube up that bottom o ring with some juice first. Oh and the o ring around the top of the chimney..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Cat said:


> i dunno what happened to the first pic, of the package.
> best i could do with the fone cam.


Awesome mod. Well, without the package picture you will be the hero of some here, myself included. Enjoy.


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> It helps if you lube up that bottom o ring with some juice first. Oh and the o ring around the top of the chimney..


You and lube @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Riaz said:


> vape mail baby
> 
> the long awaited Aqua
> 
> ...


 
And mine is still in it's packet! @Riaz please let me know if I must take it out the packet and put a coil and wick on it?


----------



## Riaz (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And mine is still in it's packet! @Riaz please let me know if I must take it out the packet and put a coil and wick on it?


agh no man

why is it still in its packet?

the reo girls keeping you too busy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Riaz said:


> agh no man
> 
> why is it still in its packet?
> 
> the reo girls keeping you too busy?


 
Yes they are... the thought of changing a wick on a tank doesn't excite me much... if I felt that way inclined I would probably do Maria the Russian because she is stunning!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riyash (29/7/14)

Received my juices and Coil Jig today, thank you @KieranD for throwing in 2 extra juices. Will give it all a vape and give some feedback. Currently on the Nutella without steeping. Sweet, nutty and pleasurable on the palate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Oooooo first packet is from Greece!




Now I need to find my little little batteries... I know they are somewhere around... I just need to find them to fire up this awesome little puppy!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Oooooo first packet is from Greece!
> 
> ...


At last, looks great. Simple, no nonsense mod. Would love to hear your impressions on the button.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (29/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Divorced...



This chef is also Divorced. Deg can't be the way we cook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (29/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Divorced...



This chef is also Divorced. Deg can't be the way we cook.


----------



## Paulie (29/7/14)

Vapemail!!

Thanks @Just B im loving them right now they are yummy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

That was a quick delivery from the US of A! My drip tips from www.driptipdesignz.com









All the girls got a new drip tip! They are happy tarts!  Even Maria got a new drip tip!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/7/14)

@Rob Fisher. Nice collection. I think Reo is by next buy. If you have so much then it should be a awesome device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/7/14)

I love the look of the cyclops!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (29/7/14)

@Rob Fisher those are very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (29/7/14)

T


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> That was a quick delivery from the US of A! My drip tips from www.driptipdesignz.com
> 
> ...


They all look happy indeed 
Awaiting my very first Vape mail 
But it's going to be a bit of a wait, hehe got my first MVP...now the fun starts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (29/7/14)

Love those drip tips @Rob Fisher, they look really classy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Alex said:


> Love those drip tips @Rob Fisher, they look really classy.


 
I bought some drip tips from Fasttech and stuck one on one of my REO's (Erica if my memory servers me right) and some of the REO boys made fun of me and some kakked me out... now there can be no complaining because these are indeed class!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought some drip tips from Fasttech and stuck one on one of my REO's (Erica if my memory servers me right) and some of the REO boys made fun of me and some kakked me out... now there can be no complaining because these are indeed class!


 
And I especially like the blue one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Alex said:


> And I especially like the blue one.


 
Me too but I also love the wood one with the blue stone inlay and gold tip.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (29/7/14)

Wow, i NEED driptips like that in my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/14)

They are stunning Rob wow. I don't know if I can warrant those prices for tips though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/14)

@Rob Fisher , those tips are awesome

I assume they fit nicely without wobbles? I know how much you hate wobbly tips

And how is the feeling on the mouth? Cold/warm, first vape, after a while?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , those tips are awesome
> 
> I assume they fit nicely without wobbles? I know how much you hate wobbly tips
> 
> And how is the feeling on the mouth? Cold/warm, first vape, after a while?


 
The only one that wobbles is in the Cyclops... and that's the Cyclops's fault... every drip tip wobbles in the Cyclops.

The stone ones are a little cold at first but not as cold as the stainless steel ones... and the wooden ones are comfortable from the start! The only device that still has a metal drip tip is Maria the Russian because only the original drip tip looks right on her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (30/7/14)

Got some kanthal

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/14)

Mike said:


> View attachment 8802
> 
> 
> Got some kanthal


Where and how much?


----------



## capetocuba (30/7/14)

Mike said:


> View attachment 8802
> 
> 
> Got some kanthal


Does that wire above reach your satellite dish?


----------



## Necris (30/7/14)

69,Efest batteries and I4 charger have arrived at last.
many thanks to @Joey786

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike (30/7/14)

Got it from good old @ZortEd 

@capetocuba nope but it definitely reaches around my waist!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

Rob, well done!  



> The stone ones are a little cold at first but not as cold as the stainless steel ones


 
Good to hear that, i was wondering. No problem, now that i've discovered - with the Clear X.I drip tip, that ss is not necessarily cold and nasty. i haven't quite figured it out - why the X.I drip tip is fine but the the Aerotank Mega is horrible. 

So, i suppose glass would be similar to the tru-stone, or ceramic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZortEd (30/7/14)

If my calculations are correct and let's say you use 8cm of Kanthal per coil, that equals to about 1250 coils...who wouldn't be happy??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (30/7/14)

Mike said:


> View attachment 8802
> 
> 
> Got some kanthal


nice, where did you buy it from?


----------



## Mike (30/7/14)

First two coils wrapped and waiting for a dripper!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD (30/7/14)

Mike said:


> View attachment 8806
> 
> 
> First two coils wrapped and waiting for a dripper!


Awesome picture @Mike !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

Got sum 100m 26g Kanthal today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

Thx @ZortEd


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 8812
> 
> 
> Got sum 100m 26g Kanthal today.


 
wow!!! where did you get that and for how much?


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

Got it from a forum member and can you believe the amazing price. R185 shipping included.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ZortEd (30/7/14)

Just glad to help my fellow Vapers.. @Riaz i've got 1 Roll left then just the big spool with about 2km left on it.. i have to find more fishing line rolls or something to spool it on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

@ZortEd if you get fishing line rolls. Put me up for another 200m plz buddy


----------



## ZortEd (30/7/14)

Sure thing @VapeSnow


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

some small vape mail, more to follow later tonight

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Riaz (30/7/14)

ZortEd said:


> Just glad to help my fellow Vapers.. @Riaz i've got 1 Roll left then just the big spool with about 2km left on it.. i have to find more fishing line rolls or something to spool it on.


Do you have 28g by any chance?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> some small vape mail, more to follow later tonight
> 
> View attachment 8816


Ah, some Mini power!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, some Mini power!


 
Yup  now i don't have to wait for the charger to stop flashing (picked it up at a steal of a price from VapeCulture - well another forum member picked it up for me and i picked it up from Bhavz at "early lunchtime meet") hahaha

Mr @Chop007 is bringing me a nice carry case for the batteries tonight together with some more bottles, kanthal and some silica to try out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/7/14)

vape mail






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Ah, some new Reonauts that have to report for duty in Reoville soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, some new Reonauts that have to report for duty in Reoville soon!


one reo missing from the package 
so these are for @steve @Tristan @BillW and @Dv8 one is missing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, some new Reonauts that have to report for duty in Reoville soon!


one reo missing from the package 
so these are for @steve @Tristan @Zodiac @BillW and @Dv8 one is missing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dv8 (30/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> one reo missing from the package
> so these are for @steve @Tristan @Zodiac @BillW and @Dv8 one is missing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Sad for days no reo for me oh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/7/14)

Dv8 said:


> Sad for days no reo for me oh


he is sending yours as I type this. just got off the phone with Rob 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dv8 (30/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> he is sending yours as I type this. just got off the phone with Rob
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Hope it gets here soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> one reo missing from the package
> so these are for @steve @Tristan @Zodiac @BillW and @Dv8 one is missing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


So new Reonauts will be @Tristan, @BillW and @Dv8?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dv8 (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> So new Reonauts will be @Tristan, @BillW and @Dv8?


Not me just yet still waiting on mine


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Dv8 said:


> Not me just yet still waiting on mine


I said "will be" - future tense. What happened to yours?


----------



## 6ghost9 (30/7/14)

Seeing as this is the most popular thread I am hoping someone can help. A while back I saw a post about a guy that had printed questions and answers on a card that he kept in his wallet for when people asked him about vaping and ecigs and all. I have spend about an hour looking through the forum with no luck. Can anyone point me to it? 

PS: sorry for the hijack!


----------



## RIEFY (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> I said "will be" - future tense. What happened to yours?


Rob forgot to add his to the package. its leaving the states today

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dv8 (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> I said "will be" - future tense. What happened to yours?


Someone forgot to pack mine


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Dv8 said:


> Someone forgot to pack mine


Oh, that is bad - hang in there mate.


----------



## Dv8 (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oh, that is bad - hang in there mate.


Im trying lol i think i was the most excited out our group buy so im not surprised mine was not packed hahaha damn you universe


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

Waiting in anticipation for your comments / Rob-style review on the Condensed Milk flavour.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

johan said:


> Waiting in anticipation for your comments / Rob-style review on the Condensed Milk flavour.


 
Hehehe... I;'m supposed to wait for a few days for the Condensed Milk to steep... but I think I may try them tomorrow! I just have a few REO's to pack and ship tonight! Another group buy arrived today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac (30/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I;'m supposed to wait for a few days for the Condensed Milk to steep... but I think I may try them tomorrow! I just have a few REO's to pack and ship tonight! Another group buy arrived today!


Awesome @Rob Fisher, way to go with the Reo Group buys. Just a quick question, are all your goods always correct from Reosmods ? Mine was one of 5 that i brought in, but there was one Reo Grand, and a silver RM2 short in my package. I called Rob, he apologised and said he will send it out today. The reason i ask, is because my orders are always wrong, and i saw @Oupa's was wrong too. Although I must say that he sorts it out immediately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (30/7/14)

So I was away from Jozi for 6 days...

Returned home to 3 vape mail packages 

Subohm Vapor - Vanilla Mod!









Second package - Fat Daddy Vapes - And my vaping donuts 



Fasttech

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher, way to go with the Reo Group buys. Just a quick question, are all your goods always correct from Reosmods ? Mine was one of 5 that i brought in, but there was one Reo Grand, and a silver RM2 short in my package. I called Rob, he apologised and said he will send it out today. The reason i ask, is because my orders are always wrong, and i saw @Oupa's was wrong too. Although I must say that he sorts it out immediately.


 
I've ordered 5 times and only once has the order been incorrect according to the invoice and that was 2 screws short!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

devdev said:


> Second package - Fat Daddy Vapes - And my vaping donuts
> 
> View attachment 8853


 
I'm interested to see how the Vaping donuts work for you @devdev! They didn't get very good reviews!


----------



## devdev (30/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm interested to see how the Vaping donuts work for you @devdev! They didn't get very good reviews!


I saw that they got slated, but I actually wanted them for a minor plan I have for a dripper - it may be an epic fail, but I figured it would be worth the try

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

VapeMOB vape mail  thanks so much for dropping for me Mr @Chop007, it was lekker catching up again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## andro (30/7/14)

Vape mail .....hand delivered

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (30/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> VapeMOB vape mail  thanks so much for dropping for me Mr @Chop007, it was lekker catching up again


 
@Metal Liz you getting all hardcore now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

Hahaha what are talking about kimbo, I've always been hardcore hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Hahaha what are talking about kimbo, I've always been hardcore hahaha


 
I was just gonna say that very thing! Lizzie is major hardcore!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/7/14)

Gave in and got the nauty

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alex (30/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Seeing as this is the most popular thread I am hoping someone can help. A while back I saw a post about a guy that had printed questions and answers on a card that he kept in his wallet for when people asked him about vaping and ecigs and all. I have spend about an hour looking through the forum with no luck. Can anyone point me to it?
> 
> PS: sorry for the hijack!


 
I think it may have been this one? http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/th...-on-electronic-cigarettes-in-his-pocket.3471/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

I received this awesome packaged box from Vape Club! I'm not suppose to talk about it.......
I really don't want to open the box. It's just too awesome!



Tyler Durden Approved!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> I received this awesome packaged box from Vape Club! I'm not suppose to talk about it.......
> I really don't want to open the box. It's just too awesome!


 
Open it before Ω @johan looses his mind!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

Now that I have discovered the fact the the older REO's and Woodvils that don't have the sub ohm gold plated contacts and need a little maintenance other than just being clean I got vape mail in the form of little metal files.... the reason is two fold... number one I can rough up the contacts on the REO's and second I can now give the Square Bottle conversion a go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

@TylerD Don't tease the man!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @TylerD Don't tease the man!
> View attachment 8907


5 minutes. Just getting the picture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (31/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Open it before Ω @johan looses his mind!


ya, someone get the bepanthen ready please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

Now I have an Atomic for Marla! And some Ekowool!
The work done on the Atomic is perfect!!! Thank you so much @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl !
Can't wait to get vaping on it!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## thekeeperza (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Now I have an Atomic for Marla! And some Ekowool!
> The work done on the Atomic is perfect!!! Thank you so much @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl !
> Can't wait to get vaping on it!
> View attachment 8908


Does it fit on the Reo?


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Does it fit on the Reo?


I will have a look this afternoon. Will let you know. I'm sure it will fit. The posts are also straight! Much beter clone than the Fasttech ones. Awesome quality!


----------



## thekeeperza (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> I will have a look this afternoon. Will let you know. I'm sure it will fit. The posts are also straight! Much beter clone than the Fasttech ones. Awesome quality!


Cool.
I think I need one and then a Reo LP Mini

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phanatik (31/7/14)

Vape-mail Baby!!! 

The whirling dervish and the rocket sheep (purple alien) are now in my possession... Time to tank up! 






Thanks @RevnLucky7

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (31/7/14)

phanatik said:


> Vape-mail Baby!!!
> 
> The whirling dervish and the rocket sheep (purple alien) are now in my possession... Time to tank up!
> 
> ...


 
BOOM! Enjoy brother.


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Now I have an Atomic for Marla! And some Ekowool!
> The work done on the Atomic is perfect!!! Thank you so much @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl !
> Can't wait to get vaping on it!
> View attachment 8908


 
You're so lucky I had a meeting this morning! Looking forward to your comments on the Atomic on the Reo.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sunneyboy (31/7/14)

Got my First Vape Mail from fasttech. Now I need to figure out how it all works. Yay.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (31/7/14)

sunneyboy said:


> Got my First Vape Mail from fasttech. Now I need to figure out how it all works. Yay.


lets us know if you need help buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sunneyboy (31/7/14)

Thank you. I will need plenty guidance.


----------



## Baverz (31/7/14)

Vape mail. Thanks for the speedy service @revnlucky an Craig

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Does it fit on the Reo?


 
I have the exact one running on my mini right now, looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riyash (31/7/14)

What a great way to start off the night before the weekend....Vape Mail, thank you to the guys at Vape Club

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

Riyash said:


> What a great way to start off the night before the weekend....Vape Mail, thank you to the guys at Vape Club
> View attachment 8940
> View attachment 8942
> View attachment 8943


 
Enjoy! have to compliment you on the stunning photography

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (31/7/14)

Awesomeness @Riyash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Now I have an Atomic for Marla! And some Ekowool!
> The work done on the Atomic is perfect!!! Thank you so much @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl !
> Can't wait to get vaping on it!
> View attachment 8908


I am so tempted, and it looks good on the Reo and @Alex is impressed by the vape. Do give us your impressions please.


thekeeperza said:


> Cool.
> I think I need one and then a Reo LP Mini


Am leaning the same way, miss my Mini.


Alex said:


> I have the exact one running on my mini right now, looks awesome!


That really is a good fit on the Reo. I have a Quasar on, but it looks to0 big.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> I am so tempted, and it looks good on the Reo and @Alex is impressed by the vape. Do give us your impressions please.
> 
> Am leaning the same way, miss my Mini.
> 
> That really is a good fit on the Reo. I have a Quasar on, but it looks to0 big.


Sure will!


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/7/14)

I would like to thank @Metal Liz and @Just B for a very friendly and speedy delivery all the way across the country! Honestly the nicest people to deal with! I apologize for the car pics, I smelt the liquid through the packaging and simply could not wait until I got home! @Metal Liz Thank you again for the help! I am definitely ordering this again! 











This Naartjie is absolutely amazing! Never have I tasted a liquid that tastes EXACTLY like what it's suppose to! Wow! Customer for life!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (31/7/14)

Mike said:


> View attachment 8802
> 
> 
> Got some kanthal



 you call that SOME LOL nice one


----------



## JB1987 (31/7/14)

Just got some goodies from Vape King, and yes I'm back in my VK4 & 5 binge...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MurderDoll (31/7/14)

Vapemail! 







Had to include this photo. 

Kazumi is hiding in this picture. 
Sorry @johan.







Taste box! 
Thanks @thekeeperza 
Looking forward to trying out all the flavours! 







Soon I'll be able to Vape like a sir. 
Just need one more piece to finish it off.

And Kazumi? 

Sorry. You will need to reroute to the REO photos thread to see her.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

I am just not going to "like" your post - the 1'st top photo just spoiled it big time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (31/7/14)

johan said:


> I am just not going to "like" your post - the 1'st top photo just spoiled it big time


Ha ha. That's OK. 
As long as its not a negative comment.


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha. That's OK.
> As long as its not a negative comment.


 
Next time it will be, this is just a kind but firm warning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (31/7/14)

Or this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (31/7/14)

At last i have some vapemail as well 

2l PG from local pharmacy
0.2 kanthal from fastech
some concentrates from Vally Vapour
Blow Torch from BidOrBuy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz (31/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Or this
> 
> View attachment 8969


 
Dude!!!!!!!!!!!! that face will give me nightmares tonight hahaha

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> I am so tempted, and it looks good on the Reo and @Alex is impressed by the vape. Do give us your impressions please.
> 
> Am leaning the same way, miss my Mini.
> 
> That really is a good fit on the Reo. I have a Quasar on, but it looks to0 big.


The RDA doesn't fit on my reo...again.  Turns in for a while and then it sticks.


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> The RDA doesn't fit on my reo...again.  Turns in for a while and then it sticks.


 
I wonder if Rob didn't change 510 connectors on his Reo's? I assume that it can only be a pitch problem - guessing here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> The RDA doesn't fit on my reo...again.  Turns in for a while and then it sticks.


 
damn, that's not good


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

So weird. Everything fit everywhere but the Atomics doesn't want to fit the Reo. weirdest thing!


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> So weird. Everything fit everywhere but the Atomics doesn't want to fit the Reo. weirdest thing!


 
Did you order a M7 x 0.5mm Die yet?


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> So weird. Everything fit everywhere but the Atomics doesn't want to fit the Reo. weirdest thing!


Thats odd. It must be a tolerance issue. Need to get a M7x0.5mm bottoming tap and a die. My FT Atomic screws down onto every mod I have so the only thing I can come up with is nadda

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

johan said:


> Did you order a M7 x 0.5mm Die yet?


No, thought this one will fit.


----------



## Riaz (31/7/14)

guys, please post your issues/ queries/ questions in the correct section

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

Riaz said:


> guys, please post your issues/ queries/ questions in the correct section


 
My humble apologies Riaz, I side tracked this one with a comment & question.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BooRad (31/7/14)

kimbo said:


> At last i have some vapemail as well
> ...2l PG from local pharmacy...


 
How did you manage to get this right? Any advice on type of pharmacy will provide this amount of PG?


----------



## Riaz (31/7/14)

BooRad said:


> How did you manage to get this right? Any advice on type of pharmacy will provide this amount of PG?


i called dischem this morning, and they sell up to 2.5l of pg at a time

you can obviously order smaller quantities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/14)

Vape Mail for a buddy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/14)

Aaaaand Vape Mail for Me!!!











Hope to get time to build her tonight!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BooRad (31/7/14)

Riaz said:


> i called dischem this morning, and they sell up to 2.5l of pg at a time
> 
> you can obviously order smaller quantities


 
That's fantastic news, do you just ask the pharmacist to order you some?

I've only managed to located VG so far at dischem


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Aaaaand Vape Mail for Me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took the replacement Nautilus tank to get the order above $20.


----------



## kimbo (31/7/14)

BooRad said:


> How did you manage to get this right? Any advice on type of pharmacy will provide this amount of PG?


 
I also just as the chemist to order some for me.


----------



## MurderDoll (31/7/14)

johan said:


> I wonder if Rob didn't change 510 connectors on his Reo's? I assume that it can only be a pitch problem - guessing here.


Bring it along to our next Vape session. Can test fit it. I'll bring my atomic as well that I know fits on mine. 

Can see if it fits on yours. 
Easiest way to confirm if the pitch has changed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (31/7/14)

Vapemail!

After 2 months I finally got one of my first online vape purchases haha finally not so fast tech!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail!
> 
> After 2 months I finally got one of my first online vape purchases haha finally not so fast tech!!


 
Nice but; Why-O-Why spoil it with the top photo of an unopened boring package?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

My mates posted me a picture of their Vape Station with their latest Vape Mail that arrived from Vape King today! They are very proud of their vape station and the fact that they are 2 days stinky free!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (31/7/14)

@johan better? lol


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

Riaz said:


> i called dischem this morning, and they sell up to 2.5l of pg at a time
> 
> you can obviously order smaller quantities


guys, please post your issues/ queries/ questions in the correct section

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

paulph201 said:


> @johan better? lol


 
Now that's how proper VAPE MAIL photos should look - future vape mail receivers please take note of @paulph201 photos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Aaaaand Vape Mail for Me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Have heard some good reports on the vape quality on the Fogger V4. Please share your impressions with us when setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/14)

Will do. This is the one with the thin chimney. Supposed to be the 4.2 or something like that. Apparently the best of the of the lot. We shall see... Just hope I will have time tonight as I still need to drop off the buddy's vape gear, and then it's home to tend to the little people. Still have to boil bath her - standard fasttech procedure. If not tonight, definitely tomorrow at work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Will do. This is the one with the thin chimney. Supposed to be the 4.2 or something like that. Apparently the best of the of the lot. We shall see... Just hope I will have time tonight as I still need to drop off the buddy's vape gear, and then it's home to tend to the little people. Still have to boil bath her - standard fasttech procedure. If not tonight, definitely tomorrow at work.


Thanks, take your time....we are not going anywhere. As long as you do not boil bath the little people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

TylerD said:


> guys, please post your issues/ queries/ questions in the correct section


Touché.....ouch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> Touché.....ouch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks, take your time....we are not going anywhere. As long as you do not boil bath the little people.


It has crossed my mind. Haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (1/8/14)

thanks @RevnLucky7 ! for the Rocket baaaaaaa


Looking forward to trying these tnight with some good company!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

do give us your impressions on those rocket sheep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/8/14)

I haven't done a post here in ages. I wonder if I remember how...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/8/14)

Oh I remember now you have to put up a pic of wot you got... Silly me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Oh I remember now you have to put up a pic of wot you got... Silly me


 
someone's cruising for a fine hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/8/14)

I dunno why you guys want these pictures. I mean this one is really the best one anyway

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> I dunno why you guys want these pictures. I mean this one is really the best one anyway


 
Enjoy brother. Open that Level 1 and give it a smell


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/8/14)

pudding monster ..... yummy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (1/8/14)

Haven't been so exited about vape mail in a long-long time!


Ceramic wick - the real thing

@Andre

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

johan said:


> Haven't been so exited about vape mail in a long-long time!
> 
> View attachment 9014
> 
> ...


Amper soos 'n stukkie goud daardie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (1/8/14)

Thanks @Just B !

This is how much I love your naartjie!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BigK (1/8/14)

[IMG said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/01/yha6e2yq.jpg[/IMG]


 
Nice Mouse @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

johan said:


> Haven't been so exited about vape mail in a long-long time!
> 
> View attachment 9014
> 
> ...


A real pleasure. Torch it just like the Ekowool. Might also work for you on the Reomizer with your ugly coil as described in your post here. Be gentle with the wrapping it can be quite brittle when dry. After torching and installing the mandrel inside, maybe wet it with juice first - have not tried that myself, but might just help. Once installed you can dry burn the heck out of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Just B !
> 
> This is how much I love your naartjie!!!


 
Nice one @paulph201 !
Just hope @Just B didn't make that third bottle with 6g of nicotine strength 
If she did, be very careful of it
LOL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Silver said:


> Nice one @paulph201 !
> Just hope @Just B didn't make that third bottle with 6g of nicotine strength
> If she did, be very careful of it
> LOL


Ah, well spotted........your eyes are as critical as you taste buds!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (1/8/14)

@Silver hahaha if i run around crazy at work ill let u know hahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, well spotted........your eyes are as critical as you taste buds!


 
Thanks @Andre....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B (1/8/14)

Oh dear..... Sorry @paulph201 ........ ahm can I send you the "m" to go in front of the g.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (1/8/14)

Vapemail. No more accidentally shorted coils. YAY

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Vapemail. No more accidentally shorted coils. YAY


I need to get my hands on one of those hahaha, also learned the shorting out a coil lesson the hard way this week hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (1/8/14)

@Just B great can u also put 30 mill naartjie with the m lol just kidding!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (1/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I need to get my hands on one of those hahaha, also learned the shorting out a coil lesson the hard way this week hahaha



It's a good investment to protect your batteries. Dead short your battery and it's bound to say bye bye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> It's a good investment to protect your batteries. Dead short your battery and it's bound to say bye bye


Fortunately her Reo has a hot spring. Those ceramic tweezers are awesome - I have the blunt tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (1/8/14)

Thanks so much @KieranD !!! My 3 essential items, IGO-W4, 24 gauge kanthal & some ekowool for the weekend just arrived! You

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks so much @KieranD !!! My 3 essential items, IGO-W4, 24 gauge kanthal & some ekowool for the weekend just arrived! You
> 
> View attachment 9021


Wow, that some hefty wire there. Just check if your drip tips fit on the Igo - know some another vendor sold had a problem there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> Fortunately her Reo has a hot spring. Those ceramic tweezers are awesome - I have the blunt tip.



Nice one. Yip they great. The Reo #anotherlevel. I'll be a Reonaut as of next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Nice one. Yip they great. The Reo #anotherlevel. I'll be a Reonaute as of next week


Whoopee, awesome. Congrats. Looking forward to welcome you in Reoville. Will be very handy in Dubai. Remember to post a picture in Reo Mail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> Whoopee, awesome. Congrats. Looking forward to welcome you in Reoville. Will be very handy in Dubai. Remember to post a picture in Reo Mail.



Thank you @Andre. I most def will be posting my pics. I'll be wrapping her in lead??? no X-ray pickup no confiscation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, that some hefty wire there. Just check if your drip tips fit on the Igo - know some another vendor sold had a problem there.


Thanks @Andre ... they all fit perfectly!  See below.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

doubt you will need a pv in dubai , just open your juice bottle and voila . it will vaporise

that place is k@k hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## thekeeperza (1/8/14)

Some VM Legend Lee for me and A Vision Spinner 2 for HRH.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some VM Legend Lee for me and A Vision Spinner 2 for HRH.
> View attachment 9030


New bottles?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (1/8/14)

TylerD said:


> New bottles?


Yip - and only R150 a bottle now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Yip - and only R150 a bottle now.


 
Oh wow!


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

Some awesome vapemail, courtesy of @Andre  Thank you so much kind sir, you are AWESOME!!!! :hug:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Some awesome vapemail, courtesy of @Andre  Thank you so much kind sir, you are AWESOME!!!! :hug:
> 
> View attachment 9032


 
Those look horribly empty !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/8/14)

I know this is not a pawn site, and technically I collected, but I've been wanting to join this thread...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Necris (1/8/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Those look horribly empty !!


Yeah, was in a bit of a hurry a fellow Reonaut was in need. 


r0gue z0mbie said:


> I know this is not a pawn site, and technically I collected, but I've been wanting to join this thread...
> 
> View attachment 9037


Awesome picture. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/14)

Andre said:


>


 
What juice is that @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> What juice is that @Andre


Here you go: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-are-you-waiting-for.521/page-22#post-83880. Shall give my impressions once I have vaped it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Andre said:


>


Awesome! You got it! How long did it take @Andre ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/14)

Sounds YUM!


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Lovely @Andre
Do share your opinions once you've given it the test drive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome! You got it! How long did it take @Andre ?


16 days from shipping.


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> 16 days from shipping.


That's not bad! Now we just wait.  Ordered on 29 July. Whoop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

sounds delish .

@TylerD you ordered without me


----------



## rogue zombie (1/8/14)

Damn, that does sound nice.
Also never seen that before.


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

TylerD said:


> That's not bad! Now we just wait.  Ordered on 29 July. Whoop.


 


shabbar said:


> sounds delish .
> 
> @TylerD you ordered without me


 


r0gue z0mbie said:


> Damn, that does sound nice.
> Also never seen that before.


Worth it - my very first impression here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

not sure if its just me but f i click onn that link for your first impressions @Andre it takes me to a reply box

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

shabbar said:


> sounds delish .
> 
> @TylerD you ordered without me


Dude, you were selling your Reo and everything at the time.


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (1/8/14)

Woohoo, got some Just B juice in the mail today! Thanks goes out to @Just B for sending this out all the way from Durbs 

Currently vaping some of the Cherry Pop, and it's mighty tasty. The rest of the juices also smell delicious

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Just B (1/8/14)

Enjoy @M4dm0nk3y


----------



## Just B (1/8/14)

Enjoy @M4dm0nk3y


----------



## devdev (1/8/14)

The duck got Vape mail!

First up, the Russian BIG and Itaste 134 from @MurderDoll. Look at the ribbon on the box. A new standard for awesome vape mail! (and he dropped it at my office) big ups man! You truly rock 







Then, a Reo mail. My second Reo, a black wrinkle LP Grand. 




Only going to post pics once the other Reo in the box is in the hands of her new owner, and then I will post my new baby

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## KimH (2/8/14)

A big shout out to @Andre for broadening our horizons with regards to juices - thanks 

The HHV Mocha Java smooth is simply sublime - I am fussy about coffee and this one is the closest I have come to the real thing yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

devdev said:


> The duck got Vape mail!
> 
> First up, the Russian BIG and Itaste 134 from @MurderDoll. Look at the ribbon on the box. A new standard for awesome vape mail! (and he dropped it at my office) big ups man! You truly rock
> 
> ...


Awesome vape mail. Enjoy. Waiting on the Reo mail and possibly a new Reonaut?


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

IPV and mAN for HRH, courtesy of VapeClub (thank you @JakesSA). She is still getting used to the idea of a box mod and something else than a mPT3, but getting there.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## thekeeperza (2/8/14)

Some mail from FT

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Zegee (2/8/14)

Sweet charger


----------



## BansheeZA (2/8/14)

Vape mail from fasttech 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (2/8/14)

Courtesy of





Say hi to Blue steel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

Alex said:


> Courtesy of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations Alex, that blue looks stunning. I assume its a LP Grand?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (2/8/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations Alex, that blue looks stunning. I assume its a LP Grand?


 
Indeed, I have the best of both now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (2/8/14)

With the PO in full swing again, it's like xmas here 

mPT3 x 2 for family from @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl thank you for the outstanding service 

Some bottle's from @Oupa Dankie 

A driptip from our friends at Fastech

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @Alex !


----------



## Alex (2/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @Alex !


 
Thanks for everything Rob, you are amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (2/8/14)

My new Reo - The twins together

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

Congratulations @devdev - I just love her red Lipstick (driptip)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (2/8/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @devdev - I just love her red Lipstick (driptip)


 
lol Ω i was just thinking the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

kimbo said:


> lol Ω i was just thinking the same


 
SNAP! I won!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

devdev said:


> View attachment 9108
> 
> 
> My new Reo - The twins together


A lovely pair. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Alex said:


> Courtesy of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats @Alex 
That is one beautiful piece of blue steel!
Enjoy the Grand, you definitely now have capacity AND portability!

Great photo again. Love the way the grain on the wood leads the eye. Superb shot!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

devdev said:


> View attachment 9108
> 
> 
> My new Reo - The twins together



Lovely twins @devdev !
Congrats and enjoy

Tall neck and short neck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moetch (2/8/14)

My new mail...thanks to vapemob and vapeking

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

Moetch said:


> My new mail...thanks to vapemob and vapeking


Congrats! You should change your signature now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moetch (2/8/14)

Lol...you are right I should change it


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

Moetch said:


> Lol...you are right I should change it


See, doesn't that look better. 

Vape on!


----------



## Moetch (2/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/8/14)

Stroodie haz a vape mail 

Thank you thank you @Rob Fisher 







A brand spanking new unopened Russian beauty 






I even have the perfect mod for her






But she will be used on my trustee hana instead because I am not a fan of mechs

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/8/14)

Stroodie haz a vape mail 

Thank you thank you @Rob Fisher 






A brand spanking new unopened Russian beauty 






I even have the perfect mod for her






But she will be used on my trustee hana instead because I am not a fan of mechs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Stroodie haz a vape mail
> 
> Thank you thank you @Rob Fisher
> 
> ...


 
Wow!! Nice vape mail @Stroodlepuf!!!! Love the directions on the box @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (4/8/14)

Hows this people....This is the first time the Darth is going to post a vapemail....WHOOP WHOOP

This eagerly awaited beauty was from @RevnLucky7, thanks man love the awesome specialized note and brilliant wrapping (safe packaging) 

Edit: That is a Authentic Russian Black V2 from @KieranD Thanks bro !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/14)

@Alex awesome stuff bro  he looks magnificent!

@devdev Loving the black twins bud 

@Stroodlepuff , i think the russian needs a russian name! Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/8/14)

Sorry for the double post guys running on 3g (edge actually) here until telkom pulls their fingers out of the behinds...


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Stroodie haz a vape mail
> 
> Thank you thank you @Rob Fisher
> 
> ...


 
I know you will love it Stroods! I have just rewicked Maria with Rayon because she is coming with to the fishing compo! Maria, Erica and Avril will be going saam!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Stroodie haz a vape mail
> 
> Thank you thank you @Rob Fisher
> 
> ...


That Russian is great workmanship. Enjoy. Kudos, Skipper.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (4/8/14)

This was a Vapemail from VapeClub @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl. Totally awesome packaging (Different & Neatly packaged) Thanks to you both || ROCKING|| Loved the service!!!

My Nautilus Mini...Yeah Baby

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> This was a Vapemail from VapeClub @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl. Totally awesome packaging (Different & Neatly packaged) Thanks to you both || ROCKING|| Loved the service!!!
> 
> My Nautilus Mini...Yeah Baby
> 
> ...


You are having a vape mail day of note! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/8/14)

Nice vape mail @Darth_V@PER!! Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> This was a Vapemail from VapeClub @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl. Totally awesome packaging (Different & Neatly packaged) Thanks to you both || ROCKING|| Loved the service!!!
> 
> My Nautilus Mini...Yeah Baby
> 
> ...


Great day for you  Congrats on all the new goodies 

Was going to comment on the makeup n stuff in the background but I'll keep that to myself

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (4/8/14)

devdev said:


> View attachment 9108
> 
> 
> My new Reo - The twins together


The one with lipstick is awesome!


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/8/14)

Vape Mail courtesy of FT

and just to be nice I will not post a pic of the parcel (mainly because I have just eaten and won't be able to deal with someone's nappy and jock rash.) 

Ultrafire battery cases
SS and Glass drip tips
Screwdrivers
Russian 91% clone
Spare screws
Another Glass drip tip
10 bottles

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail courtesy of FT
> 
> and just to be nice I will not post a pic of the parcel (mainly because I have just eaten and won't be able to deal with someone's nappy and jock rash.)
> 
> ...


Nice goodies. Those screwdrivers come in very handy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Nice goodies. Those screwdrivers come in very handy.


I figured for the price, might as well get 10... I will probably lose some somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail courtesy of FT
> 
> and just to be nice I will not post a pic of the parcel (mainly because I have just eaten and won't be able to deal with someone's nappy and jock rash.)
> 
> ...


I like you a lot for not posting a parcel picture, a certain young Ω is going to love you. 
Those glass/ss drip tips looks awesome, but I am trying to conquer my Fasttech addiction - going on 1½ months now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/8/14)

Andre said:


> I like you a lot for not posting a parcel picture, a certain young Ω is going to love you.
> Those glass/ss drip tips looks awesome, but I am trying to conquer my Fasttech addiction - going on 1½ months now!




They are a bit on the short side though, but I test fitted the black one on the Russian, and wow! like it was made for it. Let me give them a go. If I don't like the feel of them, I will gladly post them off to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (4/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Great day for you  Congrats on all the new goodies
> 
> Was going to comment on the makeup n stuff in the background but I'll keep that to myself


 
Thats so very funny @BumbleBee so funny I actually had to go back and double-check which picture you were speaking of  I think it goes more with the theme ... Agree?



Andre said:


> You are having a vape mail day of note! Enjoy.


 
Thank you so much @Andre  I'm currently vaping on the Aspire Nautilus (Bigger one) with Witchers Brew Black Bird 12MG and in the Aspire Nautilus Mini I'm trying out Witchers Brew Devils cut 18MG. I must say its taking me a while to get used to the flavour  Im using them both on my Vanilla MOD( SIlver screw Kit upgrade) WOW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/8/14)

@Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Thats so very funny @BumbleBee so funny I actually had to go back and double-check which picture you were speaking of  I think it goes more with the theme ... Agree?


 
It does, was just pulling your leg 

That is some great photography, love the black and white aged look, very classy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Andre


 That black and glass tip just works! It was made for this atty.... nice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> That black and glass tip just works! It was made for this atty.... nice!


It does look good, doesn't it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/8/14)

The Copper looking one does not fit... Might modify it a bit later..


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Andre


Yip, that fits like a glove - beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Andre


I would love to take a gold one of your hands if you have or copper pretty please

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/8/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I would love to take a gold one of your hands if you have or copper pretty please
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Have brass and copper. (Both are ss though so I guess they are plated?) Also, the copper look one does not fit. Too big.


----------



## MurderDoll (4/8/14)

Yay! 

Vapemail! 

Was a painful weekend having to sit and wait for today to roll around. 

I'll behave today and save @johan the nappy rash. 

First off. 

My monster drip tip for my "gentleman" vaper.






And secondly.....

Kazumi now has a brother! 
Woody is going to fit in perfectly with his new sibling! 

Thanks @Cape vaping supplies
Its just as beautiful as I imagined!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (4/8/14)

@MurderDoll were did you get that driptip?


----------



## MurderDoll (4/8/14)

kimbo said:


> @MurderDoll were did you get that driptip?


I bought it on eBay. 

Was some seller from Poland. 
It freaking long! Ha ha. 
15.6cm!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (4/8/14)

Needs a bit of modifying. 

But gives you an idea for my gentleman vaper.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/14)

Awesome vapemail @MurderDoll !

Woody looks awesome! 2 reos ftw! I want to have two now. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

Even though i agree that 2 would be amazing, i am very happy only having Amy Lee, 3 batteries and 4 closed replacement bottles (compliments of our very own amazing @Andre) to carry with me in my daily little kit for replacement flavours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (4/8/14)

New Kanger EMOW tank , just perfect on my Spinner 2 's , thanks Vapour Mountain .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I know you will love it Stroods! I have just rewicked Maria with Rayon because she is coming with to the fishing compo! Maria, Erica and Avril will be going saam!


I am enjoying it. Struggled a bit with the build but I got it right eventually...


----------



## Paulie (5/8/14)

Vapemail 

Reomiser 5 and some stuff.

Going to test this bad boy out tonight as it looks bulky on the reo lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail
> 
> Reomiser 5 and some stuff.
> 
> Going to test this bad boy out tonight as it looks bulky on the reo lol


Enjoy and tell us about it. One can never have enough of those little bottles!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail
> 
> Reomiser 5 and some stuff.
> 
> Going to test this bad boy out tonight as it looks bulky on the reo lol


 
Nice vapemail @paulph201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

A BIG shout out to @RevnLucky7 at Subohm! I placed an order for the Seattle Vapor liquid and threw a new Aerotank Mega in with it. But purely could not wait any longer! Sitting here like a kid with a nappy rash! So i paid the extra for the shipping and it arrived!!!!!! I would like to explain how amazing this thing sits, feels and vapes ontop of my Itaste SVD.






and......drum roll please.......




Here she is! My hand is now complete!....no not that hand! The other one 




While I am at it. I would like to thank RevnLucky7 for putting up with all my messages and nagging! You sir are a true gentleman

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

On a very side note if anyone has this setup....What voltage and wattage are you vaping on with the 2 ohm coil?


----------



## Paulie (5/8/14)

@6ghost9 using the current setup you have I used to vape around 8 watts which I found was the best flavour/vapour combo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> @6ghost9 using the current setup you have I used to vape around 8 watts which I found was the best flavour/vapour combo.


 
And Voltage?


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> And Voltage?


You do not need voltage. Once you set the wattage, the voltage is automatically adjusted to the resistance of your atomizer to give you the set wattage. Like driving an automatic car. Play around with the wattage to find your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (5/8/14)

@6ghost9 What sir @Andre said

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

Andre said:


> You do not need voltage. Once you set the wattage, the voltage is automatically adjusted to the resistance of your atomizer to give you the set wattage. Like driving an automatic car. Play around with the wattage to find your sweet spot.


 
I honestly did not know this! Thank you! I learn something new everyday!



paulph201 said:


> @6ghost9 What sir @Andre said


 
Sir as in a Gentleman and a Scholar!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)

Vape Mail Baby!!

@RevnLucky7 - Love the personalised message on the parcel. Thanks.






Some 28g Kanthal






And my first set of premium juices other than 5 Pawns.

1 x Witchers Brew - Level 1 Elixer
1 x Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish






Thanks Rev for the awesome service!

Now to finalise plans for sub ohm's competition!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail Baby!!
> 
> @RevnLucky7 - Love the personalised message on the parcel. Thanks.
> 
> ...


 
I'm so jelouse...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I'm so jelouse...



Don't be. I am sure that @RevnLucky7 will treat you the same.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Don't be. I am sure that @RevnLucky7 will treat you the same.


 
I have to order firs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Andre said:


> I am trying to conquer my Fasttech addiction - going on 1½ months now!


 
I'm trying the same... haven't ordered for a month so far... I do have stuff in my shopping basket but I am trying not to pull any triggers! I am always disappointed with my purchases at FT...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I am enjoying it. Struggled a bit with the build but I got it right eventually...


 
And I broke Maria today while fishing!


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I have to order firs


Do eeeet!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm trying the same... haven't ordered for a month so far... I do have stuff in my shopping basket but I am trying not to pull any triggers! I am always disappointed with my purchases at FT...


Have had 2 orders from them and happy with both.


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I broke Maria today while fishing!


That's not good. Hope you get her fixed soon.


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Do eeeet!!


 
Give meeeee the moneeeeey


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I broke Maria today while fishing!


 
 Thats horrible!


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thats horrible!


 
Nooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Riaz (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I broke Maria today while fishing!


what? how did that happen?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Riaz said:


> what? how did that happen?


 
Bent over to get a fish and the Sigelei had the Russain on top and the whole Mod bent and the plastic gave way...


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bent over to get a fish and the Sigelei had the Russain on top and the whole Mod bent and the plastic gave way...


At least you got a fish . Those replacement window sections are a few bob at most the retailers, or you can just rock the stainless section. Luckily the mod didn't go for a swim like the last time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Give meeeee the moneeeeey


I seem to have misplaced it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bent over to get a fish and the Sigelei had the Russain on top and the whole Mod bent and the plastic gave way...


sherbet thats a bad one

sure you can replace the plastic section though


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> At least you got a fish . Those replacement window sections are a few bob at most the retailers, or you can just rock the stainless section. Luckily the mod didn't go for a swim like the last time.


 
Yip time to use the metal one that it came with... and big time happy it wasn't overboard because I would never have been able to retrieve it on the spot I was at... 90' deep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

oh no Rob, that's horrible...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Riaz said:


> sherbet thats a bad one
> 
> sure you can replace the plastic section though


 
Yip I can... I must have one floating around here somewhere...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Now I just need a base to put it on!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Now I just need a base to put it on!
> 
> View attachment 9231


 
That is sexy!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> That is sexy!!!!


 
I know! When I spotted it on the ECF classies I just had to have it... but it was part of a whole heap of stuff... then he split it into lots and Bingo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Now I just need a base to put it on!
> 
> View attachment 9231


Man, the Cyclone AFC looks good in colour. Enjoy.


----------



## MurderDoll (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Now I just need a base to put it on!
> 
> View attachment 9231


Wow! 

That is freaking cool! 
Congrats! 
Now that you have a spare cyclone, you can sell me one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Andre said:


> Man, the Cyclone AFC looks good in colour. Enjoy.


 
I will as soon as I get a base for it... the new base I got the other day is certainly the wrong size because both my Cyclops's are a way too tight a fit on the base... I may try the base that is on Erica at the moment because that I'm sure will fit but Erica's build is just so perfect I don't want to mess with it...

The red Cyclops is for the new White Mini on it's way!


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Now I just need a base to put it on!
> 
> View attachment 9231


 
after 15min the pic eventually load - YANKEE DOODLE hey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Now that you have a spare cyclone, you can sell me one.


 
I actually don't have a spare yet... I have Two Cyclones and Two Cyclops's... what I need is another 2 bases but preferably the old one that actually fits the Cyclops!


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I actually don't have a spare yet... I have Two Cyclones and Two Cyclops's... what I need is another 2 bases but preferably the old one that actually fits the Cyclops!


Do you not have a IGO-S from Reosmods? The Cyclone fits on that I think.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Andre said:


> Do you not have a IGO-S from Reosmods? The Cyclone fits on that I think.


 
You are so the MAN! Damn you are my Guru! It fits perfectly! Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!




Thanks @Andre!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ross44 (5/8/14)

My first venture into regulated PVs, new TOBH Atty clone sitting on my shiny new Cana Mod. got 2x26g coil in there reading at 0.6ohms and loving it!! The flavour is really intense, i upgraded from an Igo-L and there is just no comparison.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nooby (5/8/14)

Ross44 said:


> My first venture into regulated PVs, new TOBH Atty clone sitting on my shiny new Cana Mod. got 2x26g coil in there reading at 0.6ohms and loving it!! The flavour is really intense, i upgraded from an Igo-L and there is just no comparison.


 
Well done Ross! Finally your Tobh arrived! You must make a turn again to show me... Enjoy it bru, looks awesome!


----------



## Pravs (5/8/14)

Vape mail
My very first premium juice.. Thanks @RevnLucky7 for all your help. Very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Angie (5/8/14)

woo hoo, first personal delivery from VM testing time

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## thekeeperza (5/8/14)

K1000 epipe 





And paired with KF mini

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> K1000 epipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations, the ideal mindless vaping device for sure. It looks like the KF mini on there, and ....... ?


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> K1000 epipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooo, you have given in! Looks beautiful. How is the vape?


----------



## thekeeperza (5/8/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations, the ideal mindless vaping device for sure. It looks like the KF mini on there, and ....... ?


Awesome mindless vaping device. KF mini is a perfect match just gets really warm fast due it's small size. Vape is cold with the extra length tip though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Awesome mindless vaping device. KF mini is a perfect match just gets really warm fast due it's small size. Vape is cold with the extra length tip though.


 
Yip on certain juices I prefer the cool vape - KF mini does look awesome on the e-pipe.


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> K1000 epipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get the KF Mini on there? Doesn't the K1000 have a nonstandard connector? I saw the blue one and fell head over heels in love with it.... then found out that I can't use other atty's on it


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> How did you get the KF Mini on there? Doesn't the K1000 have a nonstandard connector? I saw the blue one and fell head over heels in love with it.... then found out that I can't use other atty's on it


 
On FastTech they have the clones with non-standerd connectors. The authentic K1000's have a proper 510 connector.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (5/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> How did you get the KF Mini on there? Doesn't the K1000 have a nonstandard connector? I saw the blue one and fell head over heels in love with it.... then found out that I can't use other atty's on it


The pipe comes with this adapter that takes a standard 510 atty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/14)

Ah ok, that little adaptertjie is the key, couldn't find one loose anywhere, I wonder if an engineering shop can turn one out.... Hmmmm


----------



## Ross44 (6/8/14)

Nooby said:


> Well done Ross! Finally your Tobh arrived! You must make a turn again to show me... Enjoy it bru, looks awesome!


Hell yeah! this thing is amazing! the resistance is a bit low, i have never had to really crank this Cana before, but I'm vaping comfortably at 27w now. its like the rule is: double the coils, double the watts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (6/8/14)

Vapemail!!

Thanks @drew for the plumevail clone!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail!!
> 
> Thanks @drew for the plumevail clone!


Looks good on the Vanilla 

but that misaligned laser etched logo will drive me nuts  ... nothing a bit of waterpaper can't fix though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (6/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail!!
> 
> Thanks @drew for the plumevail clone!


 

mine is on its way ---- the courier is 730meters away from me according to the tracking system and should be here in the next thirty minutes, pappa is honger and needs to have lunch - but ETA is only in a half hour.... 

Collivery 1629383 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
Requested delivery before 16:00 on 06 August
Estimated time of delivery is 13:22 on 06 August
Driver is currently 0.73 Km from delivery point.

have the nautilus mini --- and am dreading the builds i will have to make up to hit as consistent as the nautilus mini!!!! I need some moral support and vape guidance guys!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (6/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> mine is on its way ---- the courier is 730meters away from me according to the tracking system and should be here in the next thirty minutes, pappa is honger and needs to have lunch - but ETA is only in a half hour....
> 
> Collivery 1629383 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
> Requested delivery before 16:00 on 06 August
> ...


 
They always lie to me. Or they are crawling to your door, sometimes take them a couple of hours to do 800m.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (6/8/14)

Would this help you @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> have the nautilus mini --- and am dreading the builds i will have to make up to hit as consistent as the nautilus mini!!!! *I need some moral support* and vape guidance guys!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/8/14)

Long awaited parcel finally arrives. 

Looking forward to climbing into this.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD (6/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Long awaited parcel finally arrives.
> 
> Looking forward to climbing into this.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 9294


HaHaHa.... I was waiting for this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/8/14)

kevkev said:


> They always lie to me. Or they are crawling to your door, sometimes take them a couple of hours to do 800m.


 
Collivery 1629383 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
Requested delivery before 16:00 on 06 August
Estimated time of delivery is 14:59 on 06 August
Driver is currently 0.7 Km from delivery point.

still have not eaten.... i feel like a piece of droëwors - all dried up. ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (6/8/14)

ok this guy is gooi-ing a Michael Jackson moonwalk here....

Collivery 1629383 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
Requested delivery before 16:00 on 06 August
Estimated time of delivery is 15:15 on 06 August
Driver is currently 0.15 Km from delivery point.

literally 0.03 km per minute averaging 2km/hour..... all i can say is these guys need more air in their tyres, or at least vape some helium

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (6/8/14)

donner - now he is going the opposite way!!!!

Collivery 1629383 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
Requested delivery before 16:00 on 06 August
Estimated time of delivery is 15:24 on 06 August
Driver is currently 1.15 Km from delivery point.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> donner - now he is going the opposite way!!!!
> 
> Collivery 1629383 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
> Requested delivery before 16:00 on 06 August
> ...


He is probably reading this thread and checking how much he can mess you around.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Al3x (6/8/14)

Vape mail baby thanx @drew

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Al3x (6/8/14)

Already coiled it twice loving this thing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Stunning coils and photos @Al3x

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/8/14)

Al3x said:


> Already coiled it twice loving this thing


thanks hey.... just keep on rubbing in the salt. 


Collivery 1629383 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
Requested delivery before 16:00 on 06 August
Estimated time of delivery is 15:40 on 06 August
Driver is currently 1.49 Km from delivery point.

they going to rock up here at 17:00 i kid you not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> thanks hey.... just keep on rubbing in the salt.
> 
> 
> Collivery 1629383 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
> ...


seems they drove past your location


----------



## Al3x (6/8/14)

@HPBotha call them, I told the guy at dispatch that I have got meetings so they must deliver before 2, and amazingly they were here at 14h03.
Initially on the tracking site it said delivery only tomorrow

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/8/14)

whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> whoop whoop


I guess this means he went past again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/8/14)

After this little dude went around the cape point to get to the Waterfront!?!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

I got some vape mail from mister Z 

Thank you so much, it truly is heavenly!!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I got some vape mail for mister Z
> 
> Thank you so much, it truly is heavenly!!!!
> 
> ...


Is that message a reference to the juice? or you Liz?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MurderDoll (6/8/14)

I'm in love!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (6/8/14)

got a nice piece of vape mail myself today

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I'm in love!


 
Nice vape mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/8/14)

Got me a new battery charger thingy just now from @JakesSA at VapeClub.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

ET said:


> got a nice piece of vape mail myself today
> 
> View attachment 9307
> View attachment 9308
> View attachment 9309


Build her a coil and give us feedback 

Awesome vape mail right there!


----------



## Paulie (7/8/14)

Vapemail!

Super excited and curious as to what these will taste like!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## andro (7/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Now I just need a base to put it on!
> 
> View attachment 9231


Where did you find that one?


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

andro said:


> Where did you find that one?


Ebay.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/14)

Juicy Joes Vape Mail!!

Love the packaging @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (7/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail!
> 
> Super excited and curious as to what these will taste like!


I really hope you like it. 100ml! Like @Rob Fisher says, Moderation is for monks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (7/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I really hope you like it. 100ml! Like @Rob Fisher says, Moderation is for monks.



Lol thanks I have dripped the bobas onto my reo and really like it! It's very complex though so I need to test it out a lot more haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneW (7/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Juicy Joes Vape Mail!!
> 
> Love the packaging @ShaneW



Thanks for the support... Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I broke Maria today while fishing!


Nooooooo! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Long awaited parcel finally arrives.
> 
> Looking forward to climbing into this.


@murder doll, how long it take for your zamplebox to arrive? And how the he'll did you track it!?!?!?!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @murder doll, how long it take for your zamplebox to arrive? And how the he'll did you track it!?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Ordered it on the 7th. 
Arrived yesterday. 

There was no way to track it unfortunately. 
Stupid thing is that there was a local tracking number on the box.


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Juicy Joes Vape Mail!!
> 
> Love the packaging @ShaneW


Love that packaging. One can re-use for vape stuff. Awesome innovation @ShaneW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Long awaited parcel finally arrives.
> 
> Looking forward to climbing into this.


@murder doll, how long it take for your zamplebox to arrive? And how the he'll did you track it!?!?!?!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

So how did you know when it had arrived?!?!?!?!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Vape Mail baby!

Can't wait to get this on the go!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Thanks @ShaneW!!!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks for the support... Enjoy


This is only the beginning... Have a couple of other guys that also want juice so we will probably be placing another order later the month.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> View attachment 9346
> 
> 
> Vape Mail baby!
> ...


Yes @Chef Guest ... We all know you had to clear out @ShaneW ...

Damn I wish I could have ordered so much juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Yes @Chef Guest ... We all know you had to clear out @ShaneW ...
> 
> Damn I wish I could have ordered so much juice.


Now now.

Don't hate my friend. 

In any case, whenever I order something I order for 2. This is the price of having a GF who has expensive taste! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Now now.
> 
> Don't hate my friend.
> 
> ...


Not hating on you at all. Just some friendly banter. 

Hating on my little salary though...


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Not hating on you at all. Just some friendly banter.
> 
> Hating on my little salary though...


I know buddy. Just playing! 

Hating my bank balance right now. They said vaping was cheaper than smoking. They lied...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I know buddy. Just playing!
> 
> Hating my bank balance right now. They said vaping was cheaper than smoking. They lied...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


I also seem to recall someone telling me vaping is cheaper than smoking...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> So how did you know when it had arrived?!?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


I didn't. 

I just kept popping in at the post office and asked them to check if there was any international mail at my address.


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I didn't.
> 
> I just kept popping in at the post office and asked them to check if there was any international mail at my address.


This is gonna piss me off...


----------



## Al3x (7/8/14)

Vape mail twice today thanx @Chop007 for the vtc5 and @Marzuq for the astromod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> This is gonna piss me off...


I feel your frustration. 

I was getting extremely annoyed. Thankfully it arrived. Eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I feel your frustration.
> 
> I was getting extremely annoyed. Thankfully it arrived. Eventually.


Guess I'll make a pass by the post office today... *sigh*


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Guess I'll make a pass by the post office today... *sigh*


Good luck! 

Let us know if you have any luck!


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Let us know if you have any luck!


How many trips to the PO did you actually make?


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> How many trips to the PO did you actually make?


Numerous trips. 

But had only asked the last 3 times. 
The 3rd being when I got it. 

But I had to collect other parcels in any case.


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Numerous trips.
> 
> But had only asked the last 3 times.
> The 3rd being when I got it.
> ...


Hmmm. Well, I've been the last 2 weeks so maybe 3rd time's a charm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (7/8/14)

Being in the "platterland" all courier mail usually happens on a Thursday so i got some vapemail as well 

Some sticky metal from FT
Some DIY nic base and 28g kanthal from SkyBlue (my kanthal from the other day got lost in the clouds so i had to order some again)
AND MY mAM from VapeClub

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

@Chef Guest
Any luck? 

I got some mail today.
Thanks @ShaneW
Can't wait to taste them! 






And then some mail from @Oupa. 





And then I got some spare bottles for the REO which i didn't get a photo of.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza (7/8/14)

Finally got to meet with my main supplier @devdev today to collect some very well steeped juice and some spare parts. Also got my doohickies from @johan - they work like a charm.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Riyash (7/8/14)

Vape Mail withing the last 2 days, IPV from Vape Club, Plumeveil RDA from Valley Vapour and Juices from @Just B. Thanks guys for the impeccable service as always.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Riyash said:


> Vape Mail withing the last 2 days, IPV from Vape Club, Plumeveil RDA from Valley Vapour and Juices from @Just B. Thanks guys for the impeccable service as always.
> View attachment 9390
> View attachment 9391
> View attachment 9392



Wow stunning!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/8/14)

Riyash said:


> Vape Mail withing the last 2 days, IPV from Vape Club, Plumeveil RDA from Valley Vapour and Juices from @Just B. Thanks guys for the impeccable service as always.
> View attachment 9390
> View attachment 9391
> View attachment 9392


 
Like your artistic photos - Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (7/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Finally got to meet with my main supplier @devdev today to collect some very well steeped juice and some spare parts. Also got my doohickies from @johan - they work like a charm.
> 
> View attachment 9389


Awesome vape mail!

let us know your feedback on the h1n1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/14)

Batteries and SVD swap deal from @jtgrey 

Maraxus Mod, Igo-L Dripper and Elvis' Breakfast from @ShaneW ... this thing kicks like a mule and bites like a dehydrated vampire!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/14)

more kits and juices from @Cape vaping supplies for new converts

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## devdev (8/8/14)

A little Vape Mail yesterday:

From @Just B, another 2 month's worth of Condensed milk, and some of her new flavours



And I got to be guinea pig on this prototype liquid: Mango + Naartjie





Then from @Oupa and Chrystel 

mAN, 7 x BVC coils for Nautilus, some Reo bits, new Reomiser 2, Coffee and replacement of staple VM juices

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (8/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 9420
> 
> 
> Batteries and SVD swap deal from @jtgrey
> ...


Happy you got it . Sorry about wrapping the package to mutch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/14)

jtgrey said:


> Happy you got it . Sorry about wrapping the package to mutch


Not a problem at all, you can never pack a parcel too safely. It totally freaks me out when I get one of those courier bags and everything is just floating around loose in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/8/14)

Vapemail for a new convert.






Thanks VapeKing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/8/14)

Also, had to piggyback on the converts order. 






@Stroodlepuff - Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dv8 (8/8/14)

Finally i have her

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (8/8/14)

Dv8 said:


> Finally i have her


Awesome. All kawasaki green - love it. Looks like you have already drilled out the air hole? Enjoy and tell us about it. And most welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Dv8 said:


> Finally i have her


 
Wow! Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (8/8/14)

congrates on your new reo @Dv8 !!


----------



## RIEFY (8/8/14)

Dv8 said:


> Finally i have her


Congrats bru!was a headache of note this order! but in the end you are a happy reonaught

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz (8/8/14)

some great vapemail today guys!!!  enjoy all the new goodies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/14)

Nothing better than getting great vapemail _before_ a weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (8/8/14)

OK....
Got some juice from @Just B thanks!! And thank you for the Maartjie, gonna try some tonight. 
Then pimped my Kayfun with some purple and new batteries for my Reo from Vapeking

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (8/8/14)

Received my Heavenly from @Marzuq

Thanks very much bud!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cat (8/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm trying the same... haven't ordered for a month so far... I do have stuff in my shopping basket but I am trying not to pull any triggers! I am always disappointed with my purchases at FT...


 
i love it, they're great, but i thought of throwing away the EVOD1 i got from them - supposed to be authentic but i doubt it. Something is wrong with the thread on the base or the tank and/or something wrong with one of the seals. It wants to cross-thread and it takes major force to screw it on. btw, they were sold out of all of them black 2.5 Ohms. Plenty of the clones available.


----------



## Cat (8/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Looks good on the Vanilla
> but that misaligned laser etched logo will drive me nuts  ... nothing a bit of waterpaper can't fix though


 
Where is it misaligned? Position wrt the hole/slot?


----------



## crack2483 (8/8/14)

Not quite mail but was collected from my local dealer. 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cat (8/8/14)

gifts from fasttech. (took 3 weeks, normal.)














So i bought coils for the Aerotank Mega, that i don't want to use anymore. i think the others are EVOD 1 coils.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll (8/8/14)

Cat said:


> gifts from fasttech. (took 3 weeks, normal.)


Waits patiently for the nappy rash to ensue. 

Don't let @johan see this.


----------



## Cat (8/8/14)

fixed! but i gave up trying to get decent pics with this phone cam. begh! 

The Origen is tiny! Everything i see in pics, when i see the actual thing, it's much smaller than i thought!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/8/14)

*UNOPENED VAPE MAIL PHOTO*!!!!!!!


Here's a T-shirt for you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (8/8/14)

Cat said:


> fixed! but i gave up trying to get decent pics with this phone cam. begh!
> 
> The Origen is tiny! Everything i see in pics, when i see the actual thing, it's much smaller than i thought!


 
It was too late Mr Cat, I had to come back to see your nice vape mail while still recovering from nappy- and jock rash.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/14)

Cat said:


> Where is it misaligned? Position wrt the hole/slot?


The hole isn't centered in the logo, I don't think I have OCD but I do have an eye for details and that would irritate the  out of me


----------



## MarkK (8/8/14)

lol @BumbleBee this is OCD yes  
Everything must be perfect  
Do you butter your bread all the way to all 4 corners?  you are not alone lol


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/14)

MarkK said:


> lol @BumbleBee this is OCD yes
> Everything must be perfect
> Do you butter your bread all the way to all 4 corners?  you are not alone lol


No bud, if you don't butter your bread to the edges and corners then why bother, oh and the crusts need to be straight! It's not OCD it's just doing things properly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

The best batteries, VTC5, from VapeMob
Awesome juices from SubOhmVapor
Some switch cleaner from a random shop. Good for cleaning contacts, @johan?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (9/8/14)

Well this arrived a little while ago but I forgot to post

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (9/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> Not quite mail but was collected from my local dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you can get H1N1 locally. From where?


----------



## crack2483 (9/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So you can get H1N1 locally. From where?



@ShaneW is importing. He has an online store juicyjoes. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (9/8/14)

JuicyJoes... Nice!
Thank you. Don't know how I missed that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/8/14)

Andre said:


> The best batteries, VTC5, from VapeMob
> Awesome juices from SubOhmVapor
> Some switch cleaner from a random shop. Good for cleaning contacts, @johan?


 
That switch cleaner is more than adequate and exotic nogal "LIMPIA Y LUBRICA"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/8/14)

johan said:


> "LIMPIA Y LUBRICA"



I get Olympic Lubrication from that :0

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (9/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Well this arrived a little while ago but I forgot to post
> 
> View attachment 9466
> View attachment 9467


Mmmm and what are u building ? Would like to have a set


----------



## jtgrey (9/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Well this arrived a little while ago but I forgot to post
> 
> View attachment 9466
> View attachment 9467


Mmmm and what are u building ? Would like to have a set


----------



## johan (9/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I get Olympic Lubrication from that :0


 
Sharp spotting! at least you saw that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

johan said:


> Sharp spotting! at least you saw that.


Only those in need.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (9/8/14)

jtgrey said:


> Mmmm and what are u building ? Would like to have a set


Here you go  

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-new-born-enters-the-world.4116/


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

Andre said:


> The best batteries, VTC5, from VapeMob
> Awesome juices from SubOhmVapor
> Some switch cleaner from a random shop. Good for cleaning contacts, @johan?


 

Nicely composed photo


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Congrats bru!was a headache of note this order! but in the end you are a happy reonaught
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
CVS, he is now a Reonaut, not a Reonaught 

Get with the lingo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/8/14)

Silver said:


> CVS, he is now a Reonaut, not a Reonaught
> 
> Get with the lingo


oops every time I type it I wonder if its the right term lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (10/8/14)

Silver said:


> CVS, he is now a Reonaut, not a Reonaught
> 
> Get with the lingo


oops every time I type it I wonder if its the right term lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/8/14)

tnks @devdev for the goodies!






Also thanks for the help with the ekowool and ugly coil builds!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## peterokzn (11/8/14)

Looking forward to test driving this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Vape Mail Baby! A spare Sigelei 20W! Love these devices! Thanks @devdev!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingSquid (11/8/14)

Woohoo! My first vale mail!

Thanks to Vapeking...fantastic service...will be dealing with them again! 

Felt like a kid when it arrived, unwrapping this...







To find this. My first ever move up from my Twisp (which conveniently broke just yesterday...I was climbing the walls...)






Yay!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (11/8/14)

I am hoping to post some vapemail shots soon... BUT I JUST CANT DECIDE!!!

So many things pulling me in every which direction every other day...


----------



## Paulie (11/8/14)

vapemail from @Oupa thanks for this!!

Lol I couldn't resit so I have just received my second reo and its a mini!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

jl10101 said:


> Woohoo! My first vale mail!
> 
> Thanks to Vapeking...fantastic service...will be dealing with them again!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Awesome gear that!


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> vapemail from @Oupa thanks for this!!
> 
> Lol I couldn't resit so I have just received my second reo and its a mini!


 
Great colour Paul - haven't seen 1.44Mb Stiffies in ages (top left in photo), didn't know they're still in use?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (11/8/14)

johan said:


> Great colour Paul - haven't seen 1.44Mb Stiffies in ages (top left in photo), didn't know they're still in use?



Lol that's old disks I found In our safe. I just need to see what's on them b4 I destroy haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Vape Mail again Baby! Menthol Ice Juice and Coconut Concentrates!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I am hoping to post some vapemail shots soon... BUT I JUST CANT DECIDE!!!
> 
> So many things pulling me in every which direction every other day...


do it @VapeSnow style, buy _everything_ and sell what you don't like in the classifieds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BansheeZA (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail again Baby! Menthol Ice Juice and Coconut Concentrates!
> 
> View attachment 9557


 Rob how long will that last?

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/8/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Rob how long will that last?
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


About a week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> do it @VapeSnow style, buy _everything_ and sell what you don't like in the classifieds


Thats the best way. Then you can exactly see what type of vaping gear u like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> do it @VapeSnow style, buy _everything_ and sell what you don't like in the classifieds


 
Some math lessons:

THAT behaviour + wife = nuts in garbage bin

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Rob how long will that last?


 
The concentrates should keep me busy for a while... I vape around 15ml's a day and with the current delivery added to the stock I have around 2 months worth of Menthol Ice!  I don't want to ever run out!


----------



## Morne (11/8/14)

Great stuff @paulph201 Nice to see the family growing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

johan said:


> Great colour Paul - haven't seen 1.44Mb Stiffies in ages (top left in photo), didn't know they're still in use?


I still use them, on a daily basis! I had to buy more the other day, went in to Walton's and asked for a stiffie, that chick gave me the kakkest look ever

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BansheeZA (11/8/14)

Seems the one menthol ice and 2 concentrates I ordered won't last me long... Then again I do about 5ml in 2 days

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The concentrates should keep me busy for a while... I vape around 15ml's a day and with the current delivery added to the stock I have around 2 months worth of Menthol Ice!  I don't want to ever run out!


 
15MLS! What a beast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (11/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> 15MLS! What a beast!


 
IKNORITE?!

I'm feeling silver just thinking about that much vaping...


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> 15MLS! What a beast!


 
My one REO (Avril) is set up so perfectly at 1,1Ω on the Cyclone and the Tropical Ice mix is just perfect... add in Rayon wick and a fresh battery and this is what I would consider Heaven!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paulie (11/8/14)

@Rob Fisher that's very sexy!!


----------



## capetocuba (11/8/14)

Got my little big bottles thanks to Ω @johan and Mr Menthol aka @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Morne (11/8/14)

@capetocuba Very nice!!
If anyone with these bottels are not planning to use the small Reo mini sizes...Please let me know. I wil gladly take them off your hands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

@devdev You Totally Rock Dude!! Thank you so much!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 9579
> 
> 
> @devdev You Totally Rock Dude!! Thank you so much!!
> ...


@Bumblebabe .... I can explain....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Die Kriek (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @Bumblebabe .... I can explain....


*Grabs popcorn*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## WHeunis (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 9579
> 
> 
> @devdev You Totally Rock Dude!! Thank you so much!!
> ...


 
is @devdev selling off all his stuff, or is he some sort of private vendor... wtf is going on here?!
Like 3 or 4 people seems to have brought stuff from him in the last day or two?


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

Thanks @Metal Liz ! You rock!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> is @devdev selling off all his stuff, or is he some sort of private vendor... wtf is going on here?!
> Like 3 or 4 people seems to have brought stuff from him in the last day or two?


He has a reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> He has a reo


 
He has 2 reos lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (11/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> is @devdev selling off all his stuff, or is he some sort of private vendor... wtf is going on here?!
> Like 3 or 4 people seems to have brought stuff from him in the last day or two?


He's been around for a long time and hes got a lot of kit. He is actually scaling down.


----------



## Cat (11/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I am hoping to post some vapemail shots soon... BUT I JUST CANT DECIDE!!!
> So many things pulling me in every which direction every other day...


 
One way of solving that problem is to get both. ......i know, because i have trouble choosing and deciding. eventually figured it was less trouble to just buy both. or all.
And it seems to be quite easy to sell off stuff here.



WHeunis said:


> Some math lessons:
> THAT behaviour + wife = nuts in garbage bin


 
yeahhh...advertise wife in the Classifieds, see how much you could get.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @Bumblebabe .... I can explain....


Hmmmm
You have to come home at some point

Reactions: Funny 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (11/8/14)

Compliments from my sis after getting back from London. Authentic GP Paps X V1.5. Keeping her boxed up till my GP Heron arrives.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Morne (11/8/14)

Very nice @Lyle Abrahams

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd (11/8/14)

That looks alot like the Nemesis...and i Love the Neme.. Congrats.. Us poor people have to take bank loans just to get anything new..

sent via pigeon... please feed and return to sender

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (11/8/14)

ZortEd said:


> That looks alot like the Nemesis...and i Love the Neme.. Congrats.. Us poor people have to take bank loans just to get anything new..
> 
> sent via pigeon... please feed and return to sender




I don't think a Nemi comes close . This is awesomely engineered machine. We all can't be a @Rob Fisher hey hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (11/8/14)

Morne said:


> Very nice @Lyle Abrahams



Thanks @Morne


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> He has 2 reos lol


And a Russian big!

That thing is massive


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Compliments from my sis after getting back from London. Authentic GP Paps X V1.5. Keeping her boxed up till my GP Heron arrives.


Wow, stunning. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @Bumblebabe .... I can explain....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (11/8/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, stunning. Congrats. Enjoy.



Thanks @Andre but she will stay until my atty arrives but I'm very tempted to give her a run


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Hmmmm
> You have to come home at some point


erm... nope, I have enough vape gear and juice with me to survive in the wild

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Thanks @Andre but she will stay until my atty arrives but I'm very tempted to give her a run


Do it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Stand by while I open these two parcels from the US of A! Ω @johan just chill the contents will be revealed shortly!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

OK that was a bit of a lie because the contents won't be displayed other than my new baby REO! The other boys can show off their own tomorrow when the courier arrives at their abodes! Here is my new White SL LP Mini!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Morne (11/8/14)

@Rob Fisher Now that is HOT!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (11/8/14)

looks awesome @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Stand by while I open these two parcels from the US of A! Ω @johan just chill the contents will be revealed shortly!
> 
> View attachment 9594


 
In the interim enjoy the T-shirt

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (11/8/14)

Wow!!!!!!! That's a stunner @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK that was a bit of a lie because the contents won't be displayed other than my new baby REO! The other boys can show off their own tomorrow when the courier arrives at their abodes! Here is my new White SL LP Mini!
> 
> View attachment 9595


 
Awesome - just love it in white. PS. You can now remove the T-shirt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

johan said:


> Awesome - just love it in white. PS. You can now remove the T-shirt.


 
Thanks @johan! I like the t-shirt... I feel we have bonded over the whole showing the unwrapped parcel thingy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan! I like the t-shirt... I feel we have bonded over the whole showing the unwrapped parcel thingy!


 
Love you even more

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK that was a bit of a lie because the contents won't be displayed other than my new baby REO! The other boys can show off their own tomorrow when the courier arrives at their abodes! Here is my new White SL LP Mini!
> 
> View attachment 9595


When you sick of the mini. Let me know. 


And congrats!! 
It looks awesome!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Angie (11/8/14)

> Vape Mail again Baby! Menthol Ice Juice and Coconut Concentrates!


 
@Rob Fisher how is a loaner on 1 menthol Ice, running very low... waiting for my delivery from VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie (11/8/14)

> Looking forward to test driving this!


 
@peterokzn now you have to order one for me!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Angie said:


> @Rob Fisher how is a loaner on 1 menthol Ice, running very low... waiting for my delivery from VM


 
Sure @Angie! 6mg, 9mg, 12mg or 18mg?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Angie (11/8/14)

> Sure @Angie! 6mg, 9mg, 12mg or 18mg?


 
@Rob Fisher 9mg Please, 18mg is like rocket fuel


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Angie said:


> @Rob Fisher 9mg Please, 18mg is like rocket fuel


 
If I'm near the office I'll drop in... otherwise you can pop past my place to collect if you reach critical levels!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (11/8/14)

What is your order # @Angie ? Lemme see what I can do...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Angie (12/8/14)

> What is your order # @Angie ? Lemme see what I can do...


 
@Oupa no rush since @Rob Fisher has sorted me out.Thank you for the offer to help me out.


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

Oh man, delivery from VM is on its way. Feel like a kid the day before christmas...





WOW...as i was typing the message above my phone rings...courier arrives

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## MarkK (12/8/14)

haha you lucky guy 
Enjoy and let us know what we must buy


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

MarkK said:


> haha you lucky guy
> Enjoy and let us know what we must buy


 
I dont really have much to compare it to  But will give my impressions anyway.

But i probably have to let them steep a few more days before using them. (hahaha yeah whatever)
Do some flavours need less steeping time? These were made last week so have already steeped for 4/5 days now...but a closed cap though.


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I dont really have much to compare it to  But will give my impressions anyway.
> 
> But i probably have to let them steep a few more days before using them. (hahaha yeah whatever)
> Do some flavours need less steeping time? These were made last week so have already steeped for 4/5 days now...but a closed cap though.


 
The lighter juice don't really need steeping (ie berry blaze), the darker juice ... well 1 week +, except if you have an ultrasonic cleaner at your disposal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (12/8/14)

johan said:


> The lighter juice don't really need steeping (ie berry blaze), the darker juice ... well 1 week +, except if you have an ultrasonic cleaner at your disposal.


 

Thanks, Smurfette and Menthol is on the menu for today then.
VM4 and Vanilla Custard later this week. Choc Mint and Coffee next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Thanks, Smurfette and Menthol is on the menu for today then.
> VM4 and Vanilla Custard later this week. Choc Mint and Coffee next week.


 
Just shake the living daylights out of the darker juices a couple times/day and open the caps for an hour every day, seems to help the steeping process.


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Thanks, Smurfette and Menthol is on the menu for today then.
> VM4 and Vanilla Custard later this week. Choc Mint and Coffee next week.


nah man, try them all, that way you will have an idea of how juice changes over time, try a little of each every other day and witness the magic happen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Oh man, delivery from VM is on its way. Feel like a kid the day before christmas...
> 
> View attachment 9635
> 
> ...


Wow! Lucky bugger  those look great!


----------



## devdev (12/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Thanks, Smurfette and Menthol is on the menu for today then.
> VM4 and Vanilla Custard later this week. Choc Mint and Coffee next week.


VM4 and Custard really need a month in my view. Especially the custard. I still have a 6month old bottle of custard that has just gotten better and better. Chocmint should be ready after one week. Coffee should be good right now as will menthol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

Thanks @KieranD!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (12/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @KieranD!
> View attachment 9644


 
Awesome @Rob Fisher - glad it finally made its way to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

KieranD said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher - glad it finally made its way to you


 
It's been there for ages... don't know why they never sent me a slip?


----------



## KieranD (12/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been there for ages... don't know why they never sent me a slip?


 As long as you have it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones (12/8/14)

I still can't believe that coil jig is almost R400.  We have guys building highly sophisticated mods in lunch boxes.

Surely someone could machine something like that for a third of the price. It doesn't even look complicated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

bones said:


> I still can't believe that coil jig is almost R400.  We have guys building highly sophisticated mods in lunch boxes.
> 
> Surely someone could machine something like that for a third of the price. It doesn't even look complicated.


 
Simple and cheap to make if you do one for yourself, but if you want to make money you need to sell a couple of 100's (material you buy in sheets, laser setup costs etc).


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/8/14)

Vape Mail! And in under 3 weeks from the states!
11 bottles
180ml
R650 + R19 post office fee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/14)

Okay so I just got home to some.... Vape mail baby!! From the fines master @Rob Fisher!

I promise to post pics of the contents in the reo mail thread once I get to @Grayz  

I'm so gonna get flamed for this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Okay so I just got home to some.... Vape mail baby!! From the fines master @Rob Fisher!
> 
> I promise to post pics of the contents in the reo mail thread once I get to @Grayz
> 
> I'm so gonna get flamed for this!


 

Here's to you for posting unopened parcels!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

And if you don't hurry up with photos of the contents, you WILL have to put on this cap @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/8/14)

Vapemail baby !!!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (12/8/14)

Got some Vape Mail about an hour ago!


Bought a Nautilus on the Classifieds from @Marzuq. What a beauty! (The Nautilus... not Marzuq!)
Such a champ was Marzuq that he also filled the tank with Just B Turkish Delight.

Thanks Bud!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Ricgt (12/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Got some Vape Mail about an hour ago!
> 
> View attachment 9709
> 
> ...


 
Nice bru! Now all you need is some BVC coils for that Nauti and you will be in heaven.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (12/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> Nice bru! Now all you need is some BVC coils for that Nauti and you will be in heaven.


Actually he was nice enough to replace the coil with a single BVC for me already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (12/8/14)

U gna get an awesome vape out of that nautilus. 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

I like the label!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

wow Just B Juiced is such a pleasure to do business with. ordered me some turkish delight and no fault of anyone the nic mix i received was higher than requested. i quickly msgd @Metal Liz who then spoke with @Lady B. besides the fact that they couldnt apologise enough about the mistake made @Lady B sends a a replacement turkish delight. a complimentary cherry pop and and the bubble gum flavours i ordered.
Just B Juiced defintely is one of the best retailers to deal with. customer satisfaction is top priority to them. they didnt question or doubt my query bout the nic mix they just went out of their way to fix it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> wow Just B Juiced is such a pleasure to do business with. ordered me some turkish delight and no fault of anyone the nic mix i received was higher than requested. i quickly msgd @Metal Liz who then spoke with @Lady B. besides the fact that they couldnt apologise enough about the mistake made @Lady B sends a a replacement turkish delight. a complimentary cherry pop and and the bubble gum flavours i ordered.
> Just B Juiced defintely is one of the best retailers to deal with. customer satisfaction is top priority to them. they didnt question or doubt my query bout the nic mix they just went out of their way to fix it.
> View attachment 9744


That's awesome! Nicely done.
Not that I am complaining, I got to sample some of that Turkish Delight... Will have to order some soon for myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

contact @LadyB or @Metal Liz they really do go out of their way to keep their customers happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Oh Vape Mail Baby! Sorry Ω @johan! Reveal shortly! But two parcels direct from the US of A! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

First up is a parcel from Brian Kort at www.driptipdesignz.com

My full bore drip tips in all their glory!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (13/8/14)

UR so lucky my dsl is so slow AGAIN!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

johan said:


> UR so lucky my dsl is so slow AGAIN!


 
I saw the cap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/8/14)

those are so beautiful @Rob Fisher  congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 9743


Aha, they arrived. Very curious as to your impressions once you have tried. See on their website one can mix thosee 2 as well - http://www.digbysjuices.co.uk/the-cocktail-bar/


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> First up is a parcel from Brian Kort at www.driptipdesignz.com
> 
> My full bore drip tips in all their glory!
> 
> View attachment 9748


Now those are absolutely stunning. Want to see them on the Reos!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Andre said:


> Aha, they arrived. Very curious as to your impressions once you have tried. See on their website one can mix thosee 2 as well - http://www.digbysjuices.co.uk/the-cocktail-bar/


 
Will fire a REO up with the juice when I'm finished playing with my Vape Mail goodies! Will keep you posted Guru!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Andre said:


> Now those are absolutely stunning. Want to see them on the Reos!!!


 
Roger that! I'm working on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Andre said:


> Now those are absolutely stunning. Want to see them on the Reos!!!


 
Your wish is my command!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (13/8/14)

Oh I like the white-on-white!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> View attachment 9750


 
Now this dip tips look stunning, I much prefer the full bore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Cyclone City!





And then a surprise gift!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/14)

Is the white stuff rayon? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> Is the white stuff rayon?


 
Yes it feels like it... just waiting from confirmation from my new best friend in the US!


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it feels like it... just waiting from confirmation from my new best friend in the US!


 
If so you gotta share!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> If so you gotta share!!!!


 
I have a huge box coming from the US... will bring you some for sure! 

I have to say I'm really sold on the stuff...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a huge box coming from the US... will bring you some for sure!
> 
> I have to say I'm really sold on the stuff...


 
I have heard great stuff about it.. Need to see if its worth stocking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Cyclone City!
> 
> 
> View attachment 9751
> ...


 

LOL @Rob Fisher - the bullet case button cover! 
Classic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have heard great stuff about it.. Need to see if its worth stocking


 
No question about it... you should certainly bring in a box or two (the box's are massive) and then resell in smaller lots. I have been a fan of organic cotton and simply LOVE the first hour of vaping with cotton... I then would change it either once or even twice a day... Rayon give me that crisp flavour that cotton gave me for the first hour but it gives it to me for days on end!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

@Rob Fisher I call dibs on a cyclone if anyone pulls out


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Rob Fisher I call dibs on a cyclone if anyone pulls out


 
Roger that!


----------



## MurderDoll (13/8/14)

Congrats on all the mail @Rob Fisher 

Those cyclones look epic! 
Very jelly! 

I also totally agree with @johan. The white drip tip looks awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (13/8/14)

@Rob Fisher nice mail you got there, can i be in line to buy some Rayon from you please. Love the stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> View attachment 9750


Thanks, they look awesome.



Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Cyclone City!
> 
> View attachment 9751
> 
> ...


Cyclones are the best. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat (13/8/14)

johan said:


> Oh I like the white-on-white!


Me too... very classy lady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that!


And don't forget about me....LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie (13/8/14)

> Your wish is my command!


 
@Rob Fisher is that Amy second from left or am i way out?


----------



## Paulie (13/8/14)

ooooh


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 9743


ooooh @Rob Fisher those look tasty!let us know how they are


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Angie said:


> @Rob Fisher is that Amy second from left or am i way out?


 
Close... it's Avril!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (14/8/14)

VAPEMAIL. I must say copper hits like a beast. copper 4Nine awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (14/8/14)

Got my Kraken from @thekeeperza he included an extra glass and a piece of SS rope. Thank you sir

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (14/8/14)

vapemail! i had 2 packages from the post office 1 i was waiting for over 1 month!

heathers!





Cyclone i orderd from uk with some drip tips. (thanks @rob for info on this )





i also made a stop past builders and picked this up on special

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> vapemail! i had 2 packages from the post office 1 i was waiting for over 1 month!
> 
> heathers!
> 
> ...


 
Awesome vape mail and without unopened parcel pics, I like - Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> vapemail! i had 2 packages from the post office 1 i was waiting for over 1 month!
> 
> heathers!
> 
> ...


Awesome vape mail. Should keep you busy for a bit! My Dremel like that has never worked as hard since I started rebuildables. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## peterokzn (14/8/14)

whoop whoop!!!!! VM juice in the house




@MarkDBN @Yash legends for you and replacement menthol ice for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (14/8/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> VAPEMAIL. I must say copper hits like a beast. copper 4Nine awesome.


Is it pocket friendly?


----------



## Angie (14/8/14)

> whoop whoop!!!!! VM juice in the house


 
@Rob Fisher your replacement is here Thank you so much for helping me out.

@peterokzn Well done babe I and very chuffed 3 Weekes and 3 days and 13 hours for you!!!!! and I could not have done it without you. Proud to say my 2 Weeks and 4 days 13 hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (14/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Is it pocket friendly?



I wouldn't put it in my pocket if I had other things in there but alone this far I've had no problems.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (15/8/14)

thanks @ShaneW for this!! you give great service and offer awesome products!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

oohh, i'm envious. The HHV. i'm waiting. Surviving on recently-mixed mbt Coumarin Pipe, it just started coming right today, after about a week since mixing. The rest, so many bottles of mbt flavourants, i've kind of lost interest since i had 4 bottles of HHV - all i want now is tobacco, NET. ...tobacco + nicotine, i'm just not in the mood for nicotine from toffee flavours and so on.

@Lyle Abrahams , the copper 4nine, is it a clone? (i suppose.) A mod that i'm interested in getting.


----------



## kimbo (15/8/14)

Vape mail 

I got a Aerotank mini SS tank from FT to see if it will fit on the mPT3 i want to use on my pipe (when it comes)

Aerotank mini SS tank






Aerotank mini SS tank on the mPT3

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riyash (15/8/14)

Vapemail on a Friday, yeah baby and just before our very first Kzn Vape Gathering. Kayfun lite plus to go with my black Evic Supreme and the beautiful Stingray X. Thanks @VapeGrrl from Vape Club, always great service.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KimH (15/8/14)

A big shout out to @ShaneW from Juicy Joes - thanks for my HHV, great service and awesome packaging!
Can't wait for @Arctus to get home so we can give these a twirl on the Panzer.

As a side note - thanks to @Andre for introducing us to HHV in the first place

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/8/14)

The C. U. D has been satisfied, I just couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (15/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> The C. U. D has been satisfied, I just couldn't resist.


That was made for the Russian. What is it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (15/8/14)

Looks like king mod ver 3 I think


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/8/14)

it's a king indeed


----------



## Andre (15/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> it's a king indeed


It is a stunner. Enjoy.


----------



## Sir Vape (15/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Oh man, delivery from VM is on its way. Feel like a kid the day before christmas...
> 
> View attachment 9635
> 
> ...


 

Nice little line up you got there mate


----------



## crack2483 (15/8/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/8/14)

@johan 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## crack2483 (15/8/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
For that parcel pic, causing me severe nappy rash you get this cap to wear!


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> @johan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
And for this one you get:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/8/14)

johan said:


> For that parcel pic, causing me severe nappy rash you get this cap to wear!
> 
> View attachment 9889



Already ahead of you oom. See second pic. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> Already ahead of you oom. See second pic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Too late @#$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/8/14)

johan said:


> Too late @#$


Jammer oom 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

i've been meaning to say, i like pics of the parcels - or envelopes. i don't know why, i think because i'm always interested in how they do it - the shipping methods and the packaging. Good that so many vape suppliers are "customs-friendly"; quite different from the bike stuff suppliers, mostly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (15/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Vape mail
> 
> I got a Aerotank mini SS tank from FT to see if it will fit on the mPT3 i want to use on my pipe (when it comes)
> 
> ...



You are the man! I had my mPT3 for 2 days when I broke the glass. Got 2 glasses plus an extra mPT3 today. But Im gonna order steel tanks right now!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/14)

Noddy said:


> You are the man! I had my mPT3 for 2 days when I broke the glass. Got 2 glasses plus an extra mPT3 today. But Im gonna order steel tanks right now!


just remember, according to Murphy's Law, you will never break a glass again.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (15/8/14)

Andre said:


> just remember, according to Murphy's Law, you will never break a glass again.


 
Ha ha. Probably thats how it will be


----------



## Mike (15/8/14)

So I got my Tobh today (along with quite a bundle of other vape mail) and here's my first build. The coil is a bit rough, but I'm still getting used to the idea of sacrificing some kanthal for some neatness

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/14)

Mike said:


> So I got my Tobh today (along with quite a bundle of other vape mail) and here's my first build. The coil is a bit rough, but I'm still getting used to the idea of sacrificing some kanthal for some neatness
> 
> View attachment 9898
> View attachment 9899
> ...


Very nice build there @Mike

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

Jst tracked my parcel from sub ohm vapor. Sitting at aramex office in cpt. Too late to go get at their offices cos they close at 12. Now for the dreaded long wait till Monday. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> Jst tracked my parcel from sub ohm vapor. Sitting at aramex office in cpt. Too late to go get at their offices cos they close at 12. Now for the dreaded long wait till Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I know the feeling, so close yet so far... and a weekend which is usually relaxing and enjoyable has now turned into a month in hell!


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

Exactly that @BumbleBee

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Vape Mail Baby! 6 days from the Philippines! Pretty good service from http://myvape.in/international/ despite a bit of a communication issue. 2 x 2104 BF Cyclones! Oh happy days!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! 6 days from the Philippines! Pretty good service from http://myvape.in/international/ despit a bit of a communication issue. 2 x 2104 BF Cyclones! Oh happy days!
> 
> View attachment 9974
> View attachment 9975


 
I'm surprised you ordered from them. I'm still pissed at Don.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! 6 days from the Philippines! Pretty good service from http://myvape.in/international/ despit a bit of a communication issue. 2 x 2104 BF Cyclones! Oh happy days!
> 
> View attachment 9974
> View attachment 9975


 
now thats a thing of beauty!! congrats those are awesome


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm surprised you ordered from them. I'm still pissed at Don.


 
I didn't realise that's who the order was through originally!!! 

I'm now wondering how come my mickey mouse order of 2 arrived so fast and the Group Buy still hasn't arrived?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Ahhhh I'm now with you.... the original cock-up order... I just checked and I see our Group Buy was direct with Vicious Ant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! 6 days from the Philippines! Pretty good service from http://myvape.in/international/ despit a bit of a communication issue. 2 x 2104 BF Cyclones! Oh happy days!
> 
> View attachment 9974
> View attachment 9975



How much did shipping set you back @rob? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> How much did shipping set you back @rob?


 
I'm not a 100% sure because I originally ordered a Gold Cyclops and special drip tip and they didn't have stock so I changed my order to 2 x BF Cyclones... I have been looking for my original invoice but can't find it... the nice thing about the delivery is I paid absolutely zero when it arrived by FedEx.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a 100% sure because I originally ordered a Gold Cyclops and special drip tip and they didn't have stock so I changed my order to 2 x BF Cyclones... I have been looking for my original invoice but can't find it... the nice thing about the delivery is I paid absolutely zero when it arrived by FedEx.



Ah ok.Thanks anyway.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Shipping by FedEx international from the Philippines cost $44.99 and took 6 days to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (18/8/14)

vapemail! Thanks @Oupa 

Lots of vm4 (love this stuff) and my 2 new reo doors!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

So jst got word a package arrived at home for me. Now to find a way to run away to go get it.... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (18/8/14)

Match made in heaven

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

so i made a plan.. ran home.. got my vape mail.. and filled my reo bottles.

heres what subohm vapors sent




first in little Anna - Rocket Sheep - Enterprise

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> so i made a plan.. ran home.. got my vape mail.. and filled my reo bottles.
> 
> heres what subohm vapors sent
> 
> ...


Great juices imo, but do give us your impressions. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

Andre said:


> Great juices imo, but do give us your impressions. Enjoy.


 
will most definitely do so. looking forward to the enterprise especially as Revy so highly recommended it


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

OMG Vape Mail of Epic proportions my peeps! Avril is overseeing the opening!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Anyone want a clue as to what is in the box? OK here is a clue...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Yes @RevnLucky7 the hat is yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/8/14)

thats some awesome clothing Rob

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone want a clue as to what is in the box? OK here is a clue...
> 
> View attachment 10006
> View attachment 10007


Rob looks gangster! loo nice apparel

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morne (18/8/14)

@Rob Fisher That's one big Box.... lets see what's in there.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> thats some awesome clothing Rob


 
That's not the real Vape Mail @Gizmo'arama!Here is the real Vape Mail (although I do love my t-shirt big time!)

10 times Cyclones, 10 times, Cyclops and 10 times Fusion Drip tips! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Morne (18/8/14)

Awesome.... they look really good!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @RevnLucky7 the hat is yours!



Check you out. All pimped out Gramps! Looking good...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's not the real Vape Mail @Gizmo'arama!Here is the real Vape Mail (although I do love my t-shirt big time!)
> 
> 10 times Cyclones, 10 times, Cyclops and 10 times Fusion Drip tips! Whooo!
> 
> View attachment 10010


 
without a doubt epic!! makes my vapemail seem inadequate


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/14)

Dammit VapeClub! Stop taking my money! Lol

@VapeGrrl - Thanks once again for the great service.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (18/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> Jst tracked my parcel from sub ohm vapor. Sitting at aramex office in cpt. Too late to go get at their offices cos they close at 12. Now for the dreaded long wait till Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
You think that's waiting, ha! Just wait until you order something from SlowTech - now THAT is the definition of waiting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> You think that's waiting, ha! Just wait until you order something from SlowTech - now THAT is the definition of waiting


I Agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (18/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Vape Mail! And in under 3 weeks from the states!
> 11 bottles
> 180ml
> R650 + R19 post office fee
> ...


Wow wow wow cant believe that. All that juice for R650. I pay like R1000 for 5bottles. Okay this going to be what i do from now on. Zamplebox right and how is all the juice?


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone want a clue as to what is in the box? OK here is a clue...
> 
> View attachment 10006
> View attachment 10007


 
Almost got excited thinking you got your hands on one of the uber exclusive Variant Box Mods:


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Almost got excited thinking you got your hands on one of the uber exclusive Variant Box Mods:


 
I have been very tempted... but it's not bottom feed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (18/8/14)

Lol, imagine a 200W bottom-fed regulated device 

Jump to 12:30 on that video - vaping at 200W! (There is fire involved). 200W = Grossly overpowered


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Dammit VapeClub! Stop taking my money! Lol
> 
> @VapeGrrl - Thanks once again for the great service.


We would really love to get your impressions on that orchid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (18/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Dammit VapeClub! Stop taking my money! Lol
> 
> @VapeGrrl - Thanks once again for the great service.


that mixed berry is very nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> We would really love to get your impressions on that orchid


And you shall have them. As soon as I find time to build and wick... You see, this purchase was not approved by the government, and thus has to stay hidden for the time being...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RIEFY (18/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> And you shall have them. As soon as I find time to build and wick... You see, this purchase was not approved by the government, and thus has to stay hidden for the time being...


I know a few guys who hide from the government lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/8/14)

Some Vape Mail from VapeClub




The *Plume Veil*, which looks sick on the *Stingray X* in hybrid mode. I just had to take a pic of them both. Have to say, running a dual 26g @ .5ohm. this thing it a cloud machine like you won't believe. Using some zero nic chocolate orange flavour diy juice thanks to @VapeGrrl and it's fantastic. 

Also 4 bottles of Lekka Vapours "Frenchy - 12mg" @Tristan this juice is a winner.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/8/14)

Alex said:


> Some Vape Mail from VapeClub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing bro!

I'm gonna be picking one up at the vape meet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (18/8/14)

Alex said:


> Some Vape Mail from VapeClub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome combo @Alex I also have the Stingray X, it an awesome Mech. I'm just waiting for my Veritas to arrive, it should be an Cracker of a combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (18/8/14)

Morne said:


> Awesome combo @Alex I also have the Stingray X, it an awesome Mech. I'm just waiting for my Veritas to arrive, it should be an Cracker of a combo.


 
The Veritas looks very interesting, I reckon the flavour would be amazing.


----------



## Morne (18/8/14)

Alex said:


> The Veritas looks very interesting, I reckon the flavour would be amazing.


Yeah, I can't wait to try the dual vertical coil build on it..... It should be good or at least I hope so....LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> You think that's waiting, ha! Just wait until you order something from SlowTech - now THAT is the definition of waiting



Lol I avoid fastech at all costs. Every other option is viable in my book. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (19/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Wow wow wow cant believe that. All that juice for R650. I pay like R1000 for 5bottles. Okay this going to be what i do from now on. Zamplebox right and how is all the juice?


 
To be honest there is 2 of the liquids that I am not loving at this point and that is crnY4 which has a coconut aftertaste and I despise coconut but for others who enjoy it they love it. And then there is nostalgia which in my opinion was brewed by cooking someones old socks in a vat of PG/VG and then used to clean the dusty shelves and then finally bottled....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (19/8/14)

Alex said:


> Some Vape Mail from VapeClub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @Alex , glad you enjoying our "Frenchy" blend.  
PS. No punn intended to lick the last few drops from the bottle. Just get another from Vapeclub!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/8/14)

Alex said:


> Some Vape Mail from VapeClub
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nooby (19/8/14)

A Big ups and a big thank you to Metal Liz & Just B for the wonderful gift. Thank you very much, highly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/8/14)

Nooby said:


> A Big ups and a big thank you to Metal Liz & Just B for the wonderful gift. Thank you very much, highly appreciated.


 
A big pleasure from myself and lady B at @Just B, that's what the box is there for  Hope you enjoy your juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## peterokzn (19/8/14)

KZN Vape meets are bad!!! anyhoo, vape mail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Buttermilk! Love this stuff!
Thanks @Metal Liz ! Awesome service as always!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Buttermilk! Love this stuff!
> Thanks @Metal Liz ! Awesome service as always!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10140


Buttermilk? Did you have a late night bud?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Buttermilk? Did you have a late night bud?


 
TylerD tells me that for him it tastes a bit more like buttermilk, he loves the stuff, 4 bottles in just over 2 weeks hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Buttermilk? Did you have a late night bud?


Nope, it tastes to me more like buttermilk.  Awesome tho!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

@TylerD How are you steeping them
Mine is still not ready


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @TylerD How are you steeping them
> Mine is still not ready


Maybe that is why it tastes like buttermilk to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

Hehe for me it tastes like cheese hehe but its just from the flavouring, I can taste and smell the condensed milk hiding behind and its driving me nuts waiting for it 

I think I am going to buy an ultrasonic cleaner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (20/8/14)

Big thanks to @Oupa

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/14)

Alex said:


> Big thanks to @Oupa


 
The tumbled SL doors are a brilliant addition to standard REO's! Snap!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (20/8/14)

Hopefully the start of my "Happily vaped ever after"



How rude of me. I completely forgot to thank Vapour Mountain and @Oupa for my new goodies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Hopefully the start of my "Happily vaped ever after"
> View attachment 10145


Welcome dude! Awesome vapemail that! Whoop!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Boom!
Thanks @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki (20/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Buttermilk? Did you have a late night bud?


 Maybe it auto-corrected to buttermilk  or last nights jameson is still running through him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (20/8/14)

mine still steeping and it still dont taste nice  hopefully it will soon!!


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> mine still steeping and it still dont taste nice  hopefully it will soon!!


 
oh no Paul that's not good, @Just B will you please give some guidance here?


----------



## Just B (20/8/14)

@paulph201 I am so sorry to hear that. How long has it been sitting????


----------



## Paulie (20/8/14)

Just B said:


> @paulph201 I am so sorry to hear that. How long has it been sitting????


 

22 days so far im just leaving it hoping it gets better! but it might just be my taste im not saying its bad juice


----------



## capetocuba (20/8/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 and I am a Capella mixologist now!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Just B (20/8/14)

@paulph201 ............. 22 days is more than enough and I am afraid it could truly just be a taste thing, but you tell me what you like to vape and I will send you a juice in replacement of that Condensed Milk. You can then pass the Condensed Milk onto someone who might enjoy it and you will have another juice you can enjoy in your cupboard.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paulie (20/8/14)

Just B said:


> @paulph201 ............. 22 days is more than enough and I am afraid it could truly just be a taste thing, but you tell me what you like to vape and I will send you a juice in replacement of that Condensed Milk. You can then pass the Condensed Milk onto someone who might enjoy it and you will have another juice you can enjoy in your cupboard.


 

thanks for the input and the offer but i think its a taste thing lol I will be ordering more juice from you soon and i appreciate the offer but its not your fault its mine! I still love all your other juices alot!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> thanks for the input and the offer but i think its a taste thing lol I will be ordering more juice from you soon and i appreciate the offer but its not your fault its mine! I still love all your other juices alot!!


 
You don't know it yet, but the way I know our lovely Lady B (@Just B) you will probably be receiving a bottle of your favorite juice in your next order pasella

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (20/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> You don't know it yet, but the way I know our lovely Lady B (@Just B) you will probably be receiving a bottle of your favorite juice in your next order pasella


 
lol you laydies are both very sweet and kind!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie (20/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 and I am a Capella mixologist now!!!
> 
> View attachment 10152
> View attachment 10153


 

Awesome vapemail!! those look like decent concentrates and i love the flavors you got!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonez007 (20/8/14)

Two of my three vape mails  (Waiting for the last one now )

Many thanks to VapeMob (@Chop007 ) and Vape Club (@VapeGrrl ) 
Outstanding service! 
Detailed reviews coming soon!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Lala (20/8/14)

Got my Just B juices this am.

Maartjie - AMAZING
Vernon's secret - REFRESHING
Condensed Milk - Hmmmm, not too sure. Gonna leave it for a while and see.

Thank so much @Metal Liz, will be placing a new order in a short while  Can't wait to share juices with my sister and hopefully you'll get loads of orders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (20/8/14)

Brilliant Vapemail all... Outstanding work retailers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

To the peeps buying the condensed milk, I keep the bottle in my pocket all day in a nice body heated spot.
Then when I get home in the evening, I open the caps, remove the drip top(they come out easily) And I squeeze the air out of the bottle.
Then I let the bottle stand for around 2 hours, some times I forget and go to bed  Just cap them in the morning and go.

In my personal opinion the cycling of fresh oxygen in and old air out of the bottle has the most drastic effect on the steeping of the juice.

Lets see what happens  Mine seems to be getting close to condensed milk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (20/8/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher . 


And this is finally here .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Heckers (21/8/14)

Such nice packaging!
Thanks @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

You are most welcome @Heckers ..

I suspect Christmas presents wrapping is going to be much faster this year ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Heckers (21/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> You are most welcome @Heckers ..
> 
> I suspect Christmas presents wrapping is going to be much faster this year ...


 
Do you wear a ring that you use for the wax seal?


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Do you wear a ring that you use for the wax seal?


 
Its an engraved stamp type thingy .. a ring would be pretty cool though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (21/8/14)

VAPEMAIL!!!!

My life is so complete right now...










Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Yiannaki (21/8/14)

@Heckers Awesome vape mail bud! Now for some lower resistance coils on your reo 

@Chef Guest That all looks so yummy! Let us know how u find the flavours


----------



## Chef Guest (21/8/14)

@Yiannaki Have tried 4 so far. All of them pretty awesome. There's one that's like a lemongrass custard. Nom Nom Nom! And a peach lemonade that's to die for.

I see a silver coming tonight! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MarkK (21/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @Yiannaki Have tried 4 so far. All of them pretty awesome. There's one that's like a lemongrass custard. Nom Nom Nom! And a peach lemonade that's to die for.
> 
> I see a silver coming tonight!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


@Chef Guest please try remember the names  I like the sound of lemongrass custard haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/8/14)

finally , congrats ...


----------



## Chef Guest (21/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @Chef Guest please try remember the names  I like the sound of lemongrass custard haha


Will do buddy!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## capetocuba (21/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> Its an engraved stamp type thingy .. a ring would be pretty cool though.


I used to have a 18ct gold signet ring back in the day. I bought that red sealing wax, melted it and slammed the ring while on my finger into the molten wax ... Eish gold is a good conductor of heat! Burnt myself a p__s shot!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> I used to have a 18ct gold signet ring back in the day. I bought that red sealing wax, melted it and slammed the ring while on my finger into the molten wax ... Eish gold is a good conductor of heat! Burnt myself a p__s shot!


 
Bwahahaha! I can just imagine what that looks like!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/14)

I finally decided to track down my missing Fasttech parcel at the Post Office and wasn't going to just accept that there wasn't a parcel for me... suddenly the parcel materialised after having been sitting at the PO for a month!

A couple of Magma's (already have 2) and a few drip tips (ordered real ones from the US sometime back) and what I was really waiting for... my ceramic tweezers!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paulie (21/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally decided to track down my missing Fasttech parcel at the Post Office and wasn't going to just accept that there wasn't a parcel for me... suddenly the parcel materialised after having been sitting at the PO for a month!
> 
> A couple of Magma's (already have 2) and a few drip tips (ordered real ones from the US sometime back) and what I was really waiting for... my ceramic tweezers!
> 
> View attachment 10197


 
Very nice find!

Glad you got it and it wasnt sent back.

I have one of those tweezers and they are fantastic!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (21/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @Chef Guest please try remember the names  I like the sound of lemongrass custard haha


Will do buddy!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally decided to track down my missing Fasttech parcel at the Post Office and wasn't going to just accept that there wasn't a parcel for me... suddenly the parcel materialised after having been sitting at the PO for a month!
> 
> A couple of Magma's (already have 2) and a few drip tips (ordered real ones from the US sometime back) and what I was really waiting for... my ceramic tweezers!
> 
> View attachment 10197


So what you saying is keep eyes on the classifieds for magmas?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (21/8/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (21/8/14)

Got home from work and guess what's waiting for me 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## bones (21/8/14)

Epic vapemail free m VapeClub. Thanks to Lindsay for all the assistance

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (21/8/14)

thanks to Valley Vapour i can now try my hand at mixing some juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (21/8/14)

Vapemail! Tnks @KieranD !! Suicide bunny!! It smells amazing nom
Nom

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (21/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail! Tnks @KieranD !! Suicide bunny!! It smells amazing nom
> Nom


Did you leave any for us? Winter is over. No need to stock up. 
Awesome mail dude!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (21/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Did you leave any for us? Winter is over. No need to stock up.
> Awesome mail dude!!!


 
lol was just thinking that he must have bought everything

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (21/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Did you leave any for us? Winter is over. No need to stock up.
> Awesome mail dude!!!


 
hahaha thanks this juice is very good i highly recommend it to everyone! no wait im suppose to say its kuk so i get to order even more lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> hahaha thanks this juice is very good i highly recommend it to everyone! no wait im suppose to say its kuk so i get to order even more lol


I also heard it is crap. I will do the honourable thing and dispose of it for you...  No need thanking me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KieranD (22/8/14)

Awesome Vape Mail @paulph201! You really were not joking when you said that you were going deep into Suicide Bunny and Kings Crown! You were also not joking when you said that you needed it last night! Even drove all the way out to the south of JHB  

I have been vaping on Kings Crown Fight Your Fate - OMFW!!! I honestly cannot put the stuff down! I am already working on the next order! I do not think this order was enough as we are sold out on some flavours and strengths already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)

KieranD said:


> Awesome Vape Mail @paulph201! You really were not joking when you said that you were going deep into Suicide Bunny and Kings Crown! You were also not joking when you said that you needed it last night! Even drove all the way out to the south of JHB
> 
> I have been vaping on Kings Crown Fight Your Fate - OMFW!!! I honestly cannot put the stuff down! I am already working on the next order! I do not think this order was enough as we are sold out on some flavours and strengths already!


 
I know this is not the thread for this, but could someone please give a brief impression of sucker punch? I love fruity vapes and would like to know what others get out of this juice.

@KieranD - will there be stock at the meet?

(sorry for small hijack)


----------



## KieranD (22/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I know this is not the thread for this, but could someone please give a brief impression of sucker punch? I love fruity vapes and would like to know what others get out of this juice.
> 
> @KieranD - will there be stock at the meet?
> 
> (sorry for small hijack)


 
I am hoping that I have left over by the Vape Meet 
If there is anything you would like me to reserve please let me know ASAP


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)

KieranD said:


> I am hoping that I have left over by the Vape Meet
> If there is anything you would like me to reserve please let me know ASAP


I really want to reserve 1 x Sucker Punch - but want to hear what others thought of it before I commit.

(Don't want to reserve and then cancel if others change my mind as this will mess you around)


----------



## Morne (22/8/14)

@Oupa thanks for the speedy and efficient service!! Well done.
Black Betty is getting some new Bling!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (22/8/14)

KieranD said:


> Awesome Vape Mail @paulph201! You really were not joking when you said that you were going deep into Suicide Bunny and Kings Crown! You were also not joking when you said that you needed it last night! Even drove all the way out to the south of JHB
> 
> I have been vaping on Kings Crown Fight Your Fate - OMFW!!! I honestly cannot put the stuff down! I am already working on the next order! I do not think this order was enough as we are sold out on some flavours and strengths already!


 

Thats great news man! yeah this stuff tastes amazing i woke up in the cold and wasnt depressed cause i knew i would be vaping the bunny! lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/8/14)

hands said:


> thanks to Valley Vapour i can now try my hand at mixing some juice
> View attachment 10211


 
Valley Vapour really have the best concentrates I have tried

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (22/8/14)

A big thanks to @ shanew

Received some vape mail this morning 







Tanks are being cleaned in prep for the grand opening

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (22/8/14)

Zegee said:


> A big thanks to @ shanew
> 
> Received some vape mail this morning
> 
> ...


 

awesome vapemail! Bobas is very nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (22/8/14)

@ShaneW aka @Juicy Joe's you champion!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Zegee (22/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Shane aka @Juicy Joe's you champion!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10234
> View attachment 10235
> View attachment 10236


That's a big ass there boet happy vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (22/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> @ShaneW aka @Juicy Joe's you champion!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10234
> View attachment 10235
> View attachment 10236


 

Now thats a great selection!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (22/8/14)

Zegee said:


> A big thanks to @ shanew
> 
> Received some vape mail this morning
> 
> ...


Go you 3 Musketeers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (22/8/14)

Great to see the packages arriving safely... Enjoy guys 

Looks like a lot of people are gonna have a flavourful weekend. Suicide Bunny, Rocket sheep, Kings Crown, Alien Visions, Nicoticket, HHV... what a line up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (22/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Great to see the packages arriving safely... Enjoy guys
> 
> Looks like a lot of people are gonna have a flavourful weekend. Suicide Bunny, Rocket sheep, Kings Crown, Alien Visions, Nicoticket, HHV... what a line up


 

Thanks to you guys we are all very lucky to be spoilt with choices here!


----------



## MarkK (22/8/14)

Zegee said:


> A big thanks to @ shanew
> 
> Received some vape mail this morning
> 
> ...


 

busy cleaning now 2


----------



## Metal Liz (22/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> @ShaneW aka @Juicy Joe's you champion!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10234
> View attachment 10235
> View attachment 10236


 
oooooh  I see my boksie there too!!!!  move your ass driver, pick up my joooooose from Mr @capetocuba

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Morne (22/8/14)

The day is just getting better

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BansheeZA (22/8/14)

Sx350

Thanx @Chef Guest










sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Morne (22/8/14)

It just keeps getting better.....LOL
Thanks @KieranD great service!! Well done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Limbo (22/8/14)

Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JacV (22/8/14)

I have a cold and my taste is not 100%. Have had these for a few days and not tasted a drop. 
Damn cold !!! Give me back my taste buds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Baverz (22/8/14)

Vapemob rocks a big thanks to @Chop007 .. Thanks for the speedy service bro

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (22/8/14)

Juicy Joes delivery today! 

LOVING IT!

I will wait for @Snape of Vape, @TylerD, @thekeeperza, @Silver, @paulph201 and @johan to receive their boxes and post their own vape mails

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (22/8/14)

Just got a delivery from Just B Vaping... Salivating a bit right now!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (22/8/14)

Mmmm, Just B is so tasty, you could almost miss a meal and not notice! The flavours are so "real"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (23/8/14)

All in the picture  

Blackwood RBA with spare SS rope
Ohm Meter
Yolo Drip Tips

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Limbo (23/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Mmmm, Just B is so tasty, you could almost miss a meal and not notice! The flavours are so "real"


I've just put in the Maartjie, damn....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/8/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Sx350
> 
> Thanx @Chef Guest
> 
> ...


Pleasure my man! Had a toot on mine today at 40W. 

Kicks the llamas arse!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## andro (24/8/14)

Tom said:


> All in the picture
> 
> Blackwood RBA with spare SS rope
> Ohm Meter
> ...


What is the ss rope for?


----------



## capetocuba (24/8/14)

andro said:


> What is the ss rope for?


I have not used rope, but must be for wick. I have used SS mesh for wick on RSST.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (24/8/14)

andro said:


> What is the ss rope for?


the SS rope feeds the juice to the deck with the coil. The Blackwood hits like a beast, but it is not easy to get it going from the start.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (25/8/14)

Just the packet so Ω @johan can get excited


----------



## capetocuba (25/8/14)

Packet contents so I can get excited!!!  @RevnLucky7 you bad bad bad boy!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## 6ghost9 (25/8/14)

Ahhh dam I am still waiting its sitting in the depo a town over.....I am like waiting for the doorbell to ring!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (25/8/14)

@capetocuba you made my parcel take longer! damnit !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Packet contents so I can get excited!!!  @RevnLucky7 you bad bad bad boy!
> 
> View attachment 10344

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Paulie (25/8/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 ! as usual great service and great products!






I will drip some at work on the REO (best thing abt a reo btw) and let you know how it tastes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 ! as usual great service and great products!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've been working my way through them myself this weekend. You're going to be impressed. Specially at the price point. Enjoy brother! Devil's Milk was our Friday night favorite. The girls all said it reminds them of Nesquick. "Balme it on the bunny"


----------



## Paulie (25/8/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I've been working my way through them myself this weekend. You're going to be impressed. Specially at the price point. Enjoy brother! Devil's Milk was our Friday night favorite. The girls all said it reminds them of Nesquick. "Balme it on the bunny"


 
hahaha between mothers milk, devils milk, strawnilla and fight your fate i have enuff strawberry to start growing them myself lol 

I do love my strawberry vape though!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (25/8/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba (25/8/14)

MarkK said:


> View attachment 10346


Oh noooo did you have an Oil Spill

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (25/8/14)

I smell umm, interesting right now... lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

There are going to be two happy campers in this thread tomorrow! The courier has collected the precious cargo and they are on their way to you as we speak! Amanda and Lily are going to new homes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There are going to be two happy campers in this thread tomorrow! The courier has collected the precious cargo and they are on their way to you as we speak! Amanda and Lily are going to new homes!
> 
> View attachment 10349
> View attachment 10350


 
Outgoing vapemail is a rare sight.

Shame Rob, must be tough saying goodbye to the little white Mini
But I see she will be replaced soon with a similar version that has larger tanks...


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Silver said:


> Outgoing vapemail is a rare sight.
> 
> Shame Rob, must be tough saying goodbye to the little white Mini
> But I see she will be replaced soon with a similar version that has larger tanks...


 
My daughter is not happy... she wanted to take Lily to wine week! But 3ml doesn't work for me... and I need a Grand to show off the Red Cyclops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (25/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Just the packet so Ω @johan can get excited
> View attachment 10343


 
You can be so glad I only logged in now! ... and just for fun I'm not going to give you a "like"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (25/8/14)

Vape mail baby!!! Thanks @RevnLucky7

Only tried the booster so far but they all smell delicious!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ZortEd (25/8/14)

I love the booster...no, better... I love everything this man @RevnLucky7 provides us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/8/14)

ZortEd said:


> I love the booster...no, better... I love everything this man @RevnLucky7 provides us.


 
Booster is incredible! I wouldn't even know how to describe the taste. lol

Is it just me thats picking up hints of cinnamon?


----------



## ZortEd (25/8/14)

Idk... Sometimes it feels like there is this tinyyyyyyyy hint of dare i say banana.. I got 3bottles of it.thats how much i like it. 1 issue im having though...my cotton...omg my cotton gunks up and darkens and i can't seem to remedy this problem. Bigger coils. Less cotton, more cotton tried it all.. Now i just rewick after every 2ml or so. If i could get my hands on something better i'll try it, but for now i'm stuck with doing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (25/8/14)

ZortEd said:


> Idk... Sometimes it feels like there is this tinyyyyyyyy hint of dare i say banana.. I got 3bottles of it.thats how much i like it. 1 issue im having though...my cotton...omg my cotton gunks up and darkens and i can't seem to remedy this problem. Bigger coils. Less cotton, more cotton tried it all.. Now i just rewick after every 2ml or so. If i could get my hands on something better i'll try it, but for now i'm stuck with doing that.


 
Have that same gunking problem lol. To me it tastes like there is a little chocolate in. But I like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZortEd (25/8/14)

Yup...with that said i tried putting 2ml in my kayfun just to see...no.nope.nada. Do not do that.. This is drip juice.. Gunking and dry burnt taste..


----------



## ZortEd (25/8/14)

Have we solved the mystery that is Rocket Sheep - Booster? So far we got chocolate, banana, cinnamon, tobaco and coffee and cream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Booster is incredible! I wouldn't even know how to describe the taste. lol
> 
> Is it just me thats picking up hints of cinnamon?


Maybe some hints of another cinnamon juice still in your Reo. Cinnamon is hard to get rid of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hands (25/8/14)

thank you SKYBLUE VAPING
now my mixing can bigin

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## hyphen (25/8/14)

MMMMMmmmmmm , thanks @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/8/14)

Apologies again about the labels guys. Whats inside is fantastic. Wish it was presented better. Nothing I could do. I'll have word with Sean and see if we can sort out something that prevents this. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/8/14)

Thanks Vape Club for my awesome vape mail 






sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Pravs (25/8/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 for the awesome service

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cat (25/8/14)

Make sure the caps are tight enough. ......otherwise, i suppose, the child-proof caps are more prone to give trouble.


----------



## jtgrey (25/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> will most definitely do so. looking forward to the enterprise especially as Revy so highly recommended it


my man... i am really enjoying the hana. thanks again


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/14)

If you wanna know the contents head on over to the REO mail thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (26/8/14)

@Stroodlepuff you playing nastily with Ω


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/14)

Riaz said:


> @Stroodlepuff you playing nastily with Ω


 
 My phone just died.... the pics will be on the reo mail thread ASAP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> If you wanna know the contents head on over to the REO mail thread


 
Now you get to wear this T-shirt until my nappy rash subsides!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (26/8/14)

@RevnLucky7 
Thank You !!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (26/8/14)

The bunny has arrived!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Baverz (26/8/14)

Thanks @JakesSA an @Oupa - great service - keep up the great work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Space_Cowboy (26/8/14)

A beeeeg shout out to @Ebie! You rock dude






Original Russian, some HHV and various wicking material and wire. 

Thanks again @Ebie 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

Was just delivered...

But its not mine, its Jaco's...

Do you guys think I should open it?






Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

Ok couldn't help myself





Bowden's mate and Gambit 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

So glad you opened it as my nappy rash just started to flame up when I saw the first picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

johan said:


> So glad you opened it as my nappy rash just started to flame up when I saw the first picture.



I opened it without permission, only got the approval now  



Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I opened it without permission, only got the approval now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
Yip, its easier to ask forgiveness than to contain yourself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

johan said:


> Yip, its easier to ask forgiveness than to contain yourself



Hahaha soooooo true 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Al3x (26/8/14)

First batch of stock, not punting but will be in my sub forum soon

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

I have to say I continue to be impressed by Vape Club... thier packaging is awesome and you just get that feeling that they really care... I love people that go that extra mile... 




Now this is a parcel that needs to be shown and I'm sure even Ω @johan won't get a nappy rash seeing this... this is class guys! Marketing genius I would have to say... and if the packaging and speed of delivery wasn't enough then how about buying to cheap items and them having them drilled out to become bottom fed for FREE?

I only have one word... actually it's more like four words.... Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! 

Bottom fed atties to play with on my REO's!

Magma...



Plume Veil



@JakesSA you simply rock dewd!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 3


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say I continue to be impressed by Vape Club... thier packaging is awesome and you just get that feeling that they really care... I love people that go that extra mile...
> 
> View attachment 10434
> 
> ...


 
No, to the contrary it soothed my nappy rash from previous pics I saw today. Enjoy and we await your comments on the new BF atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

johan said:


> No, to the contrary it soothed my nappy rash from previous pics I saw today. Enjoy and we await your comments on the new BF atties.


 
Roger that @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

Nogga parcel here but will just present the picture of the Joooooos!

The last bottle of Seattle Vapour's Kryptonite from Sub Ohm! Thanks @RevnLucky7! Will try it tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/8/14)

If I were you I'd go ahead and try that now  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

Vape mail early this morning:

2 x Seattle Vapor Co. Sedation (Oh I'm going to so sedate me self)
1 x 30' 0.9 x 0.1 Ribbon Kanthal

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> If I were you I'd go ahead and try that now


 
OK standby... Evangeline will be getting some Kryptonite...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

It's awesome! Winner Winner! And for some unknown reason I find that it's better with one of the Cyclones with a bigger hole! Yay double bonus... another juice to add to my arsenal (Brings it to 3 now... Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice, Thenancara Antarctica and now Seattle Vapor Kryptonite) and a use for one of my Cyclones with the bigger hole!  Thanks for the recommendation of my second two ADV's @RevnLucky7 ! Got any more recommendations? You are getting to know me!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's awesome! Winner Winner! And for some unknown reason I find that it's better with one of the Cyclones with a bigger hole! Yay double bonus... another juice to add to my arsenal (Brings it to 3 now... Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice, Thenancara Antarctica and now Seattle Vapor Kryptonite) and a use for one of my Cyclones with the bigger hole!  Thanks for the recommendation of my second two ADV's @RevnLucky7 ! Got any more recommendations? You are getting to know me!
> 
> View attachment 10443


 

Even I liked Kryptonite... and I hate Menthol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

Vapemail.







Spoiler: inbetweener unboxing shots
























Will edit in a sec from the pc to make it neat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (27/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Vapemail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations, that is some sexy looking gear you have there!


----------



## Noddy (27/8/14)

Cool. Glad you got your stuff. Hope you feeling better today @WHeunis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZortEd (27/8/14)

Dayyyyyymn you guys don't mess around with the vapemail.. I'm gonna go sit and cry in the corner there------>

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

Nice vape mail @WHeunis, hope it gives you lots of vaping pleasure


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/8/14)

Grats Bro!


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

Enjoy the vape goodies @WHeunis 
Tell us how it vapes


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

Watch this space for a Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the vape goodies @WHeunis
> Tell us how it vapes





MarkK said:


> Watch this space for a Silver


 
First - the wash...
No silver is happening here for a while still lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> First - the wash...
> No silver is happening here for a while still lol.



Indeed, forgot about the washing exercise. 
Just dont lose any parts down the drain

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

Silver said:


> Indeed, forgot about the washing exercise.
> Just dont lose any parts down the drain


 
Thats where clever little monkeys like me use a small bucket... 

Edit-afterthought: dude... sitting here thinking more about what you said there, while coiling... that would suck so bigtime I would probably have an aneurysm...


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Thats where clever little monkeys like me use a small bucket...
> 
> Edit-afterthought: dude... sitting here thinking more about what you said there, while coiling... that would suck so bigtime I would probably have an aneurysm...



There have been members who have dismantled their entire plumbing to try find an atomiser part
Bucket is a good idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

Just realized I received 32g kanthal instead of 30g...
Was wondering why this coil came out weird as hell...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Watch this space for a Silver


 
Well... there it is!
You were right after all...
But I'm only about 2 layers of thin coating into it... stopped myself before going completely metallic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Well... there it is!
> You were right after all...
> But I'm only about 2 layers of thin coating into it... stopped myself before going completely metallic


 
Damn wanted a pick of a nother silver. May be we shoul start a thread... The hall of Silver's


----------



## Paulie (27/8/14)

vapemail!

i received 2 packages today!

Thanks @ShaneW great service and great product!






Thanks @KieranD for the great service and allowing me to buy so much lol

this is how much i love this stuff!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> vapemail!
> 
> i received 2 packages today!
> 
> ...


Dear gawd thats a lot of juice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (27/8/14)

Congrats on the new gear @WHeunis 

Happy Vaping bud!


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (28/8/14)

Thanks to @Gazzacpt I now have my first mech! Also for the great advice and tips on setting this badboy up.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## TylerD (28/8/14)

Vapemail!.....well, sort of. 
.243 casings for button cover conversion.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

Wasn't expecting this today, it was only invoiced yesterday after payement! I get to the office and it's here. 

I hate paying the exorbitant ZA courier or even post fees, as I think the local courier industry charge a bit much. But this was worth it. I've been so curious to try Gorilla Juice, and didn't think tonight would be the night.




Great (safe) packaging too.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (28/8/14)

Thanks Revn! You rock as always!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks Revn! You rock as always!
> View attachment 10557


Tyler, please let us know about the profile of the 3 Seattle's you have there  Very interested in trying the bounty hunter my self ;D although boba fett was a bounty hunter so i have a feeling this is a take on boba's bounty? 

let me know dude  thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (28/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Tyler, please let us know about the profile of the 3 Seattle's you have there  Very interested in trying the bounty hunter my self ;D although boba fett was a bounty hunter so i have a feeling this is a take on boba's bounty?
> 
> let me know dude  thanks


Will do Mark!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (28/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Tyler, please let us know about the profile of the 3 Seattle's you have there  Very interested in trying the bounty hunter my self ;D although boba fett was a bounty hunter so i have a feeling this is a take on boba's bounty?
> 
> let me know dude  thanks


I would also be interested to know how this compares to bobas


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/14)

My first FT Vapemail! I really wanted to post a pic of the package but I started getting a nappy rash just thinking about it, had to rip it open, sorry oom @johan  I know how much you love parcel pics

Behold the epicness that took 23 days to arrive:

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My first FT Vapemail! I really wanted to post a pic of the package but I started getting a nappy rash just thinking about it, had to rip it open, sorry oom @johan  I know how much you love parcel pics
> 
> Behold the epicness that took 23 days to arrive:
> 
> View attachment 10568


 
You're so welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

18650 Tube for my Greek made Sirius II mech mod! Much better!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paulie (28/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 18650 Tube for my Greek made Sirius II mech mod! Much better!
> 
> ...


 

Ella Ella very nice!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/8/14)

Vape mail baby 

No more struggling to get juice into the reo bottles

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail baby
> 
> No more struggling to get juice into the reo bottles


 
That needle looks a bit thin... may battle with high VG juices... I can't find a need big enough anywhere for the high VG juices! 

Here is a tip for free... keep all your empty Vapour Mountain juice bottles and wash them out... then when you find a juice that you like decant it into the VM Bottles! They just simply rock at filling all bottles and atties!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

Why don't you just pour it in the Reo juice bottles @Yiannaki, as they all have wide openings?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/8/14)

johan said:


> Why don't you just pour it in the Reo juice bottles @Yiannaki, as they all have wide openings?


 
This worked fairly well when filling up the grand bottles but with a small bit of spill. However, on the mini bottles it was a disaster. Rocket sheep + pouring into mini bottle = huge mess and waste of juice  

Maybe i just have no cooth and cannot get it right


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> This worked fairly well when filling up the grand bottles but with a small bit of spill. However, on the mini bottles it was a disaster. Rocket sheep + pouring into mini bottle = huge mess and waste of juice
> 
> Maybe i just have no cooth and cannot get it right


 
No I don't understand how you get to spill, you are far too young for parkinson's. The square bottles even got smaller openings than the mini's, and I find it easy to just pour without spilling. Maybe you should start to drink more beer .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (28/8/14)

johan said:


> No I don't understand how you get to spill, you are far too young for parkinson's. The square bottles even got smaller openings than the mini's, and I find it easy to just pour without spilling. Maybe you should start to drink more beer .


 
i'll have a Guinness or 5 on Saturday and test your theory

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ZortEd (28/8/14)

Those booster caps are big...almast a R5 size...can understand how you spilt some.. I once knocked over my Port Royal, used a siringe to suck off the table what i can. Makes me think of Solomon Burke - Cry to me... Don't you feel like cryyyyyyyying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> i'll have a Guinness or 5 on Saturday and test your theory


 
After 10 pints of the good stuff, spilling doesn't matter anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (28/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> Ella Ella very nice!!


 
Christen it with a bath in some ouzo mixed with tsatsiki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 18650 Tube for my Greek made Sirius II mech mod! Much better!


 
@Andre this was a great recommendation BTW... the side button is brilliant and the build quality is outstanding!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BansheeZA (28/8/14)

Hana box for my sx350 build, zenith v2, kayfun topcap and combi screw driver 









sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Space_Cowboy (29/8/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (29/8/14)

Thanks @ShaneW. This is going to be a good weekend after all.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (29/8/14)

Noddy said:


> Thanks @ShaneW. This is going to be a good weekend after all.



What, no Gorilla Juice?!




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Noddy (29/8/14)

No Gorilla juice. Have too much Banana juices as it is!


----------



## rogue zombie (29/8/14)

Noddy said:


> No Gorilla juice. Have too much Banana juices as it is!



Oh right. It's the first with banana I've had.
Doubt I'll find any as good this one.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Nooby (29/8/14)

Big ups to Tristan from Lekka Vapors... These 2 Elvis's Breakfast has been pre-steeped by the looks of it and confirmed by him. This is a big plus for me, no waiting time  Thanks boet

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (29/8/14)

Nothing better than ready to Vape! Always a winner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (29/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My first FT Vapemail! I really wanted to post a pic of the package but I started getting a nappy rash just thinking about it, had to rip it open, sorry oom @johan  I know how much you love parcel pics
> 
> Behold the epicness that took 23 days to arrive:
> 
> View attachment 10568


So happy for you babes 
The tank looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (29/8/14)

A few micro rda's for juice tasting,drip tips and some hangsen cuban, bit of a pre ec vape meet group buy




Fyi: pricing indicated for drippers is wrong tho, got them on 50% sale.

Cant compliment vaporize.co.za enough...stellar service.


ps:loving these little things, had to replace an o ring with a beefier one...but just look how big an mvp looks.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/8/14)

Quartz kit for my Russian arrived today. 

Have a black one too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (29/8/14)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## andro (29/8/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (30/8/14)

My sis collecting me some VAPEMAIL in the U.K. Can't wait hehehehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (31/8/14)

So this is what the VAPEMAIL consists of. Vaping birdy -emperor penguin and Juice colonel custard. There's another mod in there but she won't say what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (31/8/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> So this is what the VAPEMAIL consists of. Vaping birdy -emperor penguin and Juice colonel custard. There's another mod in there but she won't say what it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, how can she do that to you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (31/8/14)

Andre said:


> No, how can she do that to you!








Ok so that's what's in the box. BCV 26650 bfm mod. Gotta love sibling love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (31/8/14)

Andre said:


> No, how can she do that to you!








Ok so that's what's in the box. BCV 26650 bfm mod. Gotta love sibling love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza (31/8/14)

Picked up at the meet yesterday

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cat (1/9/14)

wow, i saw the picture , i was just about to say, how on earth did she get it to you so quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (1/9/14)

Cat said:


> wow, i saw the picture , i was just about to say, how on earth did she get it to you so quickly.



Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angie (1/9/14)

Whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

Angie said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> View attachment 10733


Nappy Rash incoming - @johan 

hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angie (1/9/14)

Just love Whirling Dervish  @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Angie (1/9/14)

I also love Babaloo and Frapichino

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (1/9/14)

Angie said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> View attachment 10733


 
For this photo you get this cap from me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/9/14)

Angie said:


> I also love Babaloo and Frapichino
> 
> View attachment 10735


 
And just because of the unopened parcel photo you don't get a "LIKE" from me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Yes I couldn't help myself at the Vape Meet and had to get a few goodies and some new juices to try!

At the show special of R400 for two of these Stealth Vaping goodies from Kanger Tech I couldn't resist... @vaalboy these would be ideal for Ninja Vaping on the plane etc. They are very thin and small and are not a bad vape for short periods of time.




Then I got a taster suite from The Craft Vapour.




A bottle of Suicide Bunny - Fight your fate flavour.




Had to get a bottle of Boba's Bounty to try... I have heard good things about Dulce de Leche from Skyblue so that had to be added... Vape King have a Menthol Ice so that certainly needs to be tested! And then Elvis' Breakfast from Lekker Vapors has also had some good comments.




And last but not least an Atomic RDA bottom feed from @jakes at Vape Club!




Bottom feed for my REO's!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Yes I couldn't help myself at the Vape Meet and had to get a few goodies and some new juices to try!
> 
> ...


 
Still need to find out who stock these Stealth Vaping goodies from Kanger Tech?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/14)

johan said:


> Still need to find out who stock these Stealth Vaping goodies from Kanger Tech?


 
Heavenly Vapours I think it was @johan? 

Yes it was! http://heavenlyvapors.co.za/index.php?id_product=16&controller=product

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yash (2/9/14)

Finally I have my poison 

Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NickT (2/9/14)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## NickT (2/9/14)

Oops, and a wide bore Pyrex drip tip. (Already in use)


----------



## Smoke187 (2/9/14)

NickT said:


> View attachment 10792


 
Nice stuff, where did you get the cotton from?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Nice stuff, where did you get the cotton from?


 
I would guess it's Rayon and it's from Vape Mob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (2/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would guess it's Rayon and it's from Vape Mob.


Cool, also assumed from Vape Mob, I was hoping it was local in JHB. I really need to place my order, just hoping that someone else from JHB is also looking to get some, so that we can split courier costs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (2/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Nice stuff, where did you get the cotton from?



As the others said, VapeMob.


----------



## Moetch (2/9/14)

Jum Jum....thanks Skyblue  ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## thekeeperza (2/9/14)

Some more juice mail from SubOhmVapour
@RevnLucky7 awesome service again bud thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angie (2/9/14)

Look what I collected today!!  @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Paulie (2/9/14)

Angie said:


> Look what I collected today!!  @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 10806


 
Congrats and welcome to Reoville!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

A couple of bottles of Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and some Vapour Mountain Coconut concentrate! 




I think I'm OK for a while and should CT sink into the sea I will be fine for a period of time!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A couple of bottles of Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and some Vapour Mountain Coconut concentrate!
> 
> ...


 preparing for vapepocalypse Mr Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> preparing for vapepocalypse Mr Fisher ?


 
You never know! @Oupa may one day take a holiday!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/14)

LOL - brilliant @Rob Fisher !
I was about to type, you have enough to last you for a month.

Then I decided to work it out

I counted 22 bottles
That's 660ml
At 15ml per day, that should last you about 44 days
Enough for a month and a half 

My initial estimate was quite close

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

Silver said:


> At 15ml per day, that should last you about 44 days
> Enough for a month and a half


 
100% Hi Ho @Silver and that's why I had to place another order this morning with @Oupa and it can be delivered with the New Lily that is coming. White SL/LP. 44 days of stock is living on the edge!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

OK there are Pro and Cons to Vape Mail... the only real con is sometimes you have to get into your car and go to the Post Office.




And the PRO of going to the Post Office is that those are normally overseas parcels for me and that is rather exciting... so stand by because I'm off to the PO now...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oupa (3/9/14)

That holiday will be taken somewhere in December  But we will give plenty of notice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

Oupa said:


> That holiday will be taken somewhere in December  But we will give plenty of notice


After this year you need a nice long 3 week out of country holiday  









Now lets watch @Rob Fisher lose his marbles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

OK not such exciting Vape Mail... both parcels are from Fastech.. that was pretty quick for a change!




PS Relax Ω @johan... picture coming now!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

Ahhh heaps of crap I probably will never use... Ooooo the full bore drip tips are really FULL BORE!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK not such exciting Vape Mail... both parcels are from Fastech.. that was pretty quick for a change!
> 
> View attachment 10845
> 
> ...


 
Already stressed out! logged in just now and all I see is this shite!

*RUDE!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh heaps of crap I probably will never use... Ooooo the full bore drip tips are really FULL BORE!
> 
> View attachment 10846


Those quartz kits and custom top cap are quite cool actually. Nice drip tips to.
I reckon you did well with that order quazar in there as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/9/14)

Like those drip tips! They look nice!


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh heaps of crap I probably will never use... Ooooo the full bore drip tips are really FULL BORE!
> 
> View attachment 10846


 
Now that's better and it wasn't difficult at all, now was it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

OK Here is the second package...

A digital Caliper... This is a need to have because my manual one is so hard to read... so if anyone needs me to measure shit I'm your man! 



And I miss Goose aka @devdev when I'm not visiting in JHB so this will remind me of him. Always wanted one of these and some of you youngsters probably have never see one.



Then some more ceramic Tweezers, a wire cutter, a wick cutter, Tweezers with a light and some small phillips screwdriver to make coils on.



And then probably the most interesting for me anyway is this atty that looks a LOT like a clone of a 2013 Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Angie (3/9/14)

> Vape Mail Baby!
> A couple of bottles of Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and some Vapour Mountain Coconut concentrate!


 

@Rob Fisher I hope you left some stock for the rest of us


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

Angie said:


> @Rob Fisher I hope you left some stock for the rest of us


 
Sorry I didn't @Angie! 

@Oupa I'm sure has run out of both Menthol Ice and Coconut Concentrate...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (3/9/14)

Not likely!  Have a whole arsenal in place...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Here is the second package...
> 
> A digital Caliper... This is a need to have because my manual one is so hard to read... so if anyone needs me to measure shit I'm your man!
> View attachment 10849
> ...


 
LOL that Art Deco DUCK from the 60's! didn't even know they're still been manufactured.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (3/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Not likely!  Have a whole arsenal in place...


 

@Oupa When you make a strawberry milkshake line i will order like rob orders lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

johan said:


> LOL that Art Deco DUCK from the 60's! didn't even know they're still been manufactured.


 
I have always wanted one and never ever been able to find one... and bingo... fastetch had one!  Doesn't it remind you of @devdev?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have always wanted one and never ever been able to find one... and bingo... fastetch had one!  Doesn't it remind you of @devdev?


 
Yes 100% agree - the only difference I never-ever wanted one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh heaps of crap I probably will never use... Ooooo the full bore drip tips are really FULL BORE!
> 
> View attachment 10846


buzz me when you decide you don't want them goodies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/9/14)

Seldom get excited. Today I'm off my nipples...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (3/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Seldom get excited. Today I'm off my nipples...


 
Awesome! Open so we can see!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (3/9/14)

Got a sample pack! Awesome! Thanks CV!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome! Open so we can see!













Best money I ever spent. Got it wicked with ekowool and ribbon at 0.2 and she is chucking it. Nice wide open draw. The sqwonk works flawless. Dripping in the car without dripping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/9/14)

She's a bit of a wand but geez... The mechanics are just flawless. Now I'm still waiting on the perfect box mod to surface.

Vape Flask came close, but only runs a DNA30. Toybox is an option... Also only running a DNA30. Evolv needs to put out a 50W chip and someone like Mode Mono needs to get hold of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (3/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Best money I ever spent. Got it wicked with ekowool and ribbon at 0.2 and she is chucking it. Nice wide open draw. The sqwonk works flawless. Dripping in the car without dripping!


 
Awesome! Looks damn sweet!


----------



## Angie (3/9/14)

> Not likely! Have a whole arsenal in place...


 
@Oupa cool


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Best money I ever spent. Got it wicked with ekowool and ribbon at 0.2 and she is chucking it. Nice wide open draw. The sqwonk works flawless. Dripping in the car without dripping!


Thats an awesome beast. Did you manage to get the serial number you wanted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats an awesome beast. Did you manage to get the serial number you wanted.


 
Yeap... no. 77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (3/9/14)

My vape mail from Vape King arrived this afternoon 

Will take some pictures when I get home this evening - cannot wait!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Back up charger!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riyash (3/9/14)

Looking forward to coiling up this baby. Thanks @Al3x for the Tugboat and many more goodies in the future. Keep up the passion dude.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (3/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Back up charger!
> 
> View attachment 10924


Awesome charger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (3/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> She's a bit of a wand but geez... The mechanics are just flawless. Now I'm still waiting on the perfect box mod to surface.
> 
> Vape Flask came close, but only runs a DNA30. Toybox is an option... Also only running a DNA30. Evolv needs to put out a 50W chip and someone like Mode Mono needs to get hold of it.


 
- Me too looking for "perfect" or near-perfect box mod. Some come close, but...not quite good enough - some flaws, like the nasty little Phillips screws, or run-of-the-mill atomizer connectors, or obviously unergonomic button placement. 

What is that nice drip tip you got there? Looks something like the Critical Minds / Smok-E-Mountain ones i was trying to get.
And the mod?...with the knurled part at the top...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/9/14)

Cat said:


> - Me too looking for "perfect" or near-perfect box mod. Some come close, but...not quite good enough - some flaws, like the nasty little Phillips screws, or run-of-the-mill atomizer connectors, or obviously unergonomic button placement.
> 
> What is that nice drip tip you got there? Looks something like the Critical Minds / Smok-E-Mountain ones i was trying to get.
> And the mod?...with the knurled part at the top...


 
Well spotted. They are indeed Smok-E Mountain tips.
The MOD is a limited edition Surefire Diamond Knurled King. I believe something like 300 or odd not where made. It's my favorite out of the King series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (3/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> She's a bit of a wand but geez... The mechanics are just flawless. Now I'm still waiting on the perfect box mod to surface.
> 
> Vape Flask came close, but only runs a DNA30. Toybox is an option... Also only running a DNA30. Evolv needs to put out a 50W chip and someone like Mode Mono needs to get hold of it.


 
Very nice @RevnLucky7 i have seen a few reviews on this and it looks like a winner!


----------



## Cat (3/9/14)

btw, i once saw a pic of one of those drip tips that had been polished/buffed, looked great. 
Maybe i do it now, try to find distributor for Smok-E-Mountain drip tips. ...either there is no stock to distribute or they're slack; the few vendors that have them are sold out of most of the versions and colours.


----------



## Necropolis (3/9/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/9/14)

Nice "Necropolis 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Necropolis (3/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/9/14)

Cat said:


> btw, i once saw a pic of one of those drip tips that had been polished/buffed, looked great.
> Maybe i do it now, try to find distributor for Smok-E-Mountain drip tips. ...either there is no stock to distribute or they're slack; the few vendors that have them are sold out of most of the versions and colours.


 
Phil sent me a bunch of them... 
I gave most of them away. If I only I knew you were looking for some!


----------



## Cat (4/9/14)

indirectly related...






i went to buy rolling papers and got some organic tobacco for NET.





...and no flavourings or chemical preservatives or burn agents.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thekeeperza (4/9/14)

Just in from Vapour Mountain - some REO bits for me, juice and charger for HRH.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ricgt (4/9/14)

Thats the thing with vape mail… Nothing for a couple of weeks the boom you get more gear than you know what to do with.

As a side note, a mahoooosive shout out to the KZN boys selling gear and putting their necks on the line to improve vaping in the province. Mucho kudos for you oaks!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Smoke187 (4/9/14)

Ricgt said:


> Thats the thing with vape mail… Nothing for a couple of weeks the boom you get more gear than you know what to do with.
> 
> As a side note, a mahoooosive shout out to the KZN boys selling gear and putting their necks on the line to improve vaping in the province. Mucho kudos for you oaks!
> 
> View attachment 10964


 
Some nice cloud chasers there 
Where did you order the Velvet cloud from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (4/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Some nice cloud chasers there
> Where did you order the Velvet cloud from?


 
Ordered directly from velvet cloud. Customs friendly, no duties and was shipped on the 20/08/14 plus they had a 25% off sale so two thumbs up for them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ricgt (4/9/14)

Guys I have to say that Hcigar Magma… OMFFFFG mind blown, really I could die with MOD in hand and a smile on my face!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (4/9/14)

Ricgt said:


> Guys I have to say that Hcigar Magma… OMFFFFG mind blown, really I could die with MOD in hand and a smile on my face!!!


 
I cant wait for my 50w to arrive so that I can actually enjoy mine, I got my Magma from VK and tried wicking it the other day, but just cant enjoy it on the Evic  The only thing that drives me mad, is the noise from the air holes, I'm going to try and drill mine to try and reduce the noise a bit.
But first I am going to go mechi on it and try to port and polish it first


----------



## Ricgt (4/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> I cant wait for my 50w to arrive so that I can actually enjoy mine, I got my Magma from VK and tried wicking it the other day, but just cant enjoy it on the Evic  The only thing that drives me mad, is the noise from the air holes, I'm going to try and drill mine to try and reduce the noise a bit.


 
Lol you can never have enough power but I would think the evic would be more than capable to handle the magma with a simple build, what coil setup you running? Luckily mine is not too noisy. Only issue that I had was that the air flow ring was a little scratchy so I had to sand it down a bit. Other than that 12 out of 10 for the magma in terms of flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (4/9/14)

I had a single 1.3Ω setup on 28g , wont fire on anything lower than 1.2. I tried a dual coil, but the battery was getting quite hot so I decided to just leave the magma to for the bigger toys. My evic has the standard samsung battery and running at around 9w the battery was dying out way too quick with the dual coil. Maybe I will give it another try this afternoon when I get home


----------



## Ricgt (4/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> I had a single 1.3Ω setup on 28g , wont fire on anything lower than 1.2. I tried a dual coil, but the battery was getting quite hot so I decided to just leave the magma to for the bigger toys. My evic has the standard samsung battery and running at around 9w the battery was dying out way too quick with the dual coil. Maybe I will give it another try this afternoon when I get home


 
Haha maybe wait till you get your 50w monster then!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/9/14)

Here at last!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby!!!! Thank you @zulu and Vspemaxx 













Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby! I will be steeping for the A-Team and cleaning REO's big time! 




Can't open it and play now... off to fishing meeting!

PS Thanks to @Rowan Francis for kicking butt!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (4/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Vape Mail Baby!!!! Thank you @zulu and Vspemaxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pity about the unopened box photo you so shamelessly posted. I could've rated your post "winner" but now you only get a "like"  if and only when my nappy rash is cured.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I will be steeping for the A-Team and cleaning REO's big time!
> 
> View attachment 10971
> 
> ...


Mr rob. Glad you got sorted. Speaking to the right peeps helps hey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

johan said:


> Pity about the unopened box photo you so shamelessly posted. I could've rated your post "winner" but now you only get a "like"  if and only when my nappy rash is cured.



Ag oom @johan, ek moes wys hoe goed die bottoltjies goud verpak was ;p


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Andre (4/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Here at last!
> View attachment 10970


Ah, took their time. Please do post your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ag oom @johan, ek moes wys hoe goed die bottoltjies goud verpak was ;p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


@annemarievdh . Your keyboard looks broken my dear, you are not making much sense...


----------



## johan (4/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ag oom @johan, ek moes wys hoe goed die bottoltjies goud verpak was ;p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
Moenie stress nie, nogsteeds lief vir jou.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @annemarievdh . Your keyboard looks broken my dear, you are not making much sense...



Haha sorry @Rowan Francis. Please accept my humble apology and I want to say thank you sooo much for my little present !! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/9/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, took their time. Please do post your impressions.


It was at the PO for a while I think. With our awesome postal service striking. I went there making ready for a bit of fighting, but wasn't needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/9/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, took their time. Please do post your impressions.


I would say it's quite close to Tarks Poison for me. Not as complex, but bold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (4/9/14)

Love getting VapeMail when I get home! 
And so quick too!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

Lookie here


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY (5/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Lookie here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


Congrats anne

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Lookie here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
Now that is awesome Annemarie! Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Congrats anne
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thank you @Cape vaping supplies! Its in good hands 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

johan said:


> Now that is awesome Annemarie! Congratulations!



Thank you @johan 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/9/14)

Congrats Annemarie, that one does look rather nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/9/14)

We need that pic in the Reo mail thread as well @annemarievdh!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Lookie here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
Oh Happy days! Welcome to Reoville!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/9/14)

Congrats @annemarievdh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (5/9/14)

congrates @annemarievdh ! Welcome to Reoville!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/9/14)

congratumulations @annemarievdh you were on the hunt for a REO for some time now - glad you got it......

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

OK time to play with my new shiney Ultrasonic Cleaner! Yay!




Seriously? This has to be one of my pet hates of all time! Having to go find a plug and having to cut off some foreign plug and cock around with screwdrivers and wire cutters etc! Sheeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz! 

What the hell country even uses these damn plugs???

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (5/9/14)

That plug is what they typically use in Switzerland Rob.


----------



## Mike (5/9/14)

I had just tagged you @johan. They're used in a couple of European countriesI think? Safer than regular old 2 pin plugs..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

johan said:


> That plug is what they typically use in Switzerland Rob.



And the are bringing it to SA soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And the are bringing it to SA soon


 
Exactly why I know about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

johan said:


> That plug is what they use in Switzerland Rob.


 
Well then maybe I should wait till my next trip to Europe before I clean my vaping kak! 

This changing plugs story really puts me over the edge... So annoying don't you think? OK maybe I should just take a chill pill and go to the man cave and get my tool box... 

PS thanks for the info Ω @johan. You have to be my most go to man for anything even vaguely electronic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (5/9/14)

Yip, some companies have already installed these plugs in new buildings. Have seen it first hand


----------



## rvdwesth (5/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Lookie here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


congrats - I had a puff off one yesterday and now.... Well I just have to also have one!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

All products come in a satin bag and the little satin bags come in a big one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

REO's all dressed up!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (5/9/14)

@annemarievdh I cant decide who is the prettiest in your picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/9/14)

MarkK said:


> @annemarievdh I cant decide who is the prettiest in your picture



No contest... The lovely Reo of course!!!


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/9/14)

@Rob Fisher doesn't the usc use a standard kettle cord. Same as a pc??


----------



## PeterHarris (5/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> REO's all dressed up!
> 
> View attachment 11034


so jealous right now....


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And the are bringing it to SA soon


 
 they copy all "1st World" nanny state stuff but they don't - or can't - maintain law and order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seriously? This has to be one of my pet hates of all time! Having to go find a plug and having to cut off some foreign plug and cock around with screwdrivers and wire cutters etc! Sheeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz!
> What the hell country even uses these damn plugs???


 
Is that from the supplier in Joburg that was mentioned?
One of the main sellers i was looking at on ebay, you select USA plug or Euro plug - the Euro plug appears to be a standard 2-pin plug.
PS: btw, i heard that in Australia the law requires that you get an authorised electrician to install plugs.


----------



## Mufasa (5/9/14)

The way I understand it, these 3-pin plugs are going to become the requirement in SA


----------



## Riaz (5/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK time to play with my new shiney Ultrasonic Cleaner! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 11027
> 
> ...


@Rob Fisher cut that plug off and connect a normal 3 pin plug

winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

Yes, it is what i thought - i couldn't remember any other orders, except the batteries from fasttech coming by slow boat from China... (AUTHENTIC Sony VTC5 , what d'you think, what are the odds?)






It's been a while since i got a box full of nasty polystyrene blobs...(talk about a "pet peeve.") So what d'you think? i'm not fussy about packaging but... 






So, any guesses what it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Rob Fisher doesn't the usc use a standard kettle cord. Same as a pc??


 
Nope... it's a little triple plug... but no problem... all sorted. I pulled a MacGyver and got my tools out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Cat said:


> Is that from the supplier in Joburg that was mentioned?
> One of the main sellers i was looking at on ebay, you select USA plug or Euro plug - the Euro plug appears to be a standard 2-pin plug.
> PS: btw, i heard that in Australia the law requires that you get an authorised electrician to install plugs.


 
Yip it was... I don't know why suppliers don't get this issue sorted... it's just sloppy business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher cut that plug off and connect a normal 3 pin plug
> 
> winner winner chicken dinner


 
Chicken cooked! Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/9/14)

i have no idea what that is?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Cat said:


> So, any guesses what it is?


 
Fish Eggs.


----------



## Alex (5/9/14)

Russian fish paste?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/9/14)

intimate special lube?


----------



## DoubleD (5/9/14)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Actually from now on anyone posting packages and not revealing in a reasonable time will be subject to a fine and a flogging!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (5/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually from now on anyone posting packages and not revealing in a reasonable time will be subject to a fine and a flogging!
> View attachment 11054


 
I think a fine is due here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

it sometimes depends on Work. And Life. :-S


The name of the product starts with Major...


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

! it is these!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY (5/9/14)

Cat said:


> ! it is these!


I want one pleaźzzzzzz Omfg they are gorgeous

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

just discovered, the little black velvet pad is actually a little bag.


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

PS: i haven't yet examined any of the clones or Chinese glass drip tips - i kind of have doubts about them, the glass - but this glass - quartz glass - is definitely good. Solid.

CVS, will make a plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (5/9/14)

Cat said:


> just discovered, the little black velvet pad is actually a little bag.


Need weblink please .-and a group buy


----------



## RIEFY (5/9/14)

let me know bru

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cat (5/9/14)

This is not much different from a group buy, i think i mentioned before. The main difference is not the price, just that i would not want to be responsible for all the schlepp and the potential for issues that group buys involve.


----------



## andro (5/9/14)

Cat said:


> This is not much different from a group buy, i think i mentioned before. The main difference is not the price, just that i would not want to be responsible for all the schlepp and the potential for issues that group buys involve.


Group buy for me is not for the price , is because i cant do electronic payments.....
Do you have a link?


----------



## iPWN (5/9/14)

Vapor DNA has both the wide bore and skinny versions.

http://www.vapordna.com/Major-League-Vapers-Wide-Bore-Diamond-Drip-Tips-p/mlv002.htm

http://www.vapordna.com/Major-League-Vapers-Diamond-Drip-Tips-p/mlv003.htm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OomJan (5/9/14)

A few vape mail deliveries later...

A small starter kit?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tom (5/9/14)

Can't wait to show off my vapemail. Its all been delivered on Germany whilst out here  next Wednesday tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear (6/9/14)

My mail from MDK Vapes











Thank you MDK, this is by a long shot my new favorite vape device. 

Yes it is big, especially with the Aero Tank Giant as a topper, but I have never help a more comfortable device in my hand (not for small hands). Performance is awsome, only niggle is battery management. Lets see what the firmware upgrade fixs later this month, but aside from the battery issue this device rocks.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

MarkK said:


> @annemarievdh I cant decide who is the prettiest in your picture


 
In real life Missy the small Woodvil probably wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/9/14)

Huge thank you to @JakesSA, from VapeClub for doing another incredible job on my second Bottom Fed Atomic for the Reo















Really perfect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

@JakesSA just rocks!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby!




Ooooo Cyclones and Cyclops's! Love the Please wash me sticker!  Let me fire up the Ultrasonic cleaner! 



Yes two TF Cyclones and 1 TF Cyclops now converted to BF! Thanks @JakesSA! 



Nice job as always!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## PeterHarris (8/9/14)

which one of those are mine uncle Rob ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> which one of those are mine uncle Rob ?


 
I will tell you as soon as my order from the UK arrives Peter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (8/9/14)

After getting back, i found this ..






The Rose v2 Clone

Unboxing and review to follow tomorrow

Amazing service .. 5days from Hong Kong $20 postage

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/14)

kimbo said:


> After getting back, i found this ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you order this one from @kimbo?


----------



## kimbo (8/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Where did you order this one from @kimbo?


 
@BumbleBee when i am done with the unboxing and the review i will start a group buy for those interested, so var it looks top notch, spares included, everything. I will do it all tomorrow , i am slightly tired after the bus ride lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/9/14)

Agg my vape mail seems to have vanished.

A friend sent Snake Oil from Switzerland. Tracked if from Swisspost to Germany. Left Germany and nothing in a week!




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/14)

kimbo said:


> @BumbleBee when i am done with the unboxing and the review i will start a group buy for those interested, so var it looks top notch, spares included, everything. I will do it all tomorrow , i am slightly tired after the bus ride lol


No worries bud, will keep an eye out for your review... I'm keen to see how this little device works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (8/9/14)

kimbo said:


> After getting back, i found this ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay im jelly right know!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 11135
> 
> ...


 
Where did you buy those uncle Rob? I take it the cyclops is the big daddy in the middle? I'm interested.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy those uncle Rob? I take it the cyclops is the big daddy in the middle? I'm interested.


 
I have had them for some time and were top fed ones... I sent them to @JakesSA who modded them to BF for me....

I have some on their way from the UK as we speak... http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/ 

I don't have any spare Cyclones or Cyclop's right now and still need to play with dual coils before I get rid of any Cyclops's.


----------



## Riyash (9/9/14)

Great start to the week with vape mail thanks to @Al3x for the Cloupor T5 and the SS Panzer oh and the beer. Looking forward to the other products coming through.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (9/9/14)

Lekka Sous!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

Not nearly as cool as @Rob Fisher 's mail, but for me... My first mail order, VapeMail 

Thanks to the SAPO strike I am now officially waiting 1 month for about 15 bottles of juice from MBV and I battle to keep my patience under wraps!!

@RevnLucky7 - Thanks for the note and quick delivery -- And Yes I will get more from you SOON!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## peterokzn (9/9/14)

First Vapemail from Juicy Joes, thanks @ShaneW . Now to see what this Boba's is all about

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

peterokzn said:


> First Vapemail from Juicy Joes, thanks @ShaneW . Now to see what this Boba's is all about
> 
> View attachment 11180



Enjoy!
It's my favourite Tabacco, out of the ones I've tried.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

Is it just me or is the Bounty Hunter and Bobas VERY VERY similar in taste?


----------



## Angie (9/9/14)

> First Vapemail from Juicy Joes, thanks @ShaneW . Now to see what this Boba's is all about


 

@peterokzn you will have to wait for me... You cannot try it without me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NickT (9/9/14)

Woohoo, Vapemail!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (9/9/14)

Finally gonna try this

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Ross44 (9/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> She's a bit of a wand but geez... The mechanics are just flawless. Now I'm still waiting on the perfect box mod to surface.
> 
> Vape Flask came close, but only runs a DNA30. Toybox is an option... Also only running a DNA30. Evolv needs to put out a 50W chip and someone like Mode Mono needs to get hold of it.


That is damn pretty! is that an 18mm mech mod?


----------



## ConradS (9/9/14)

My first VM order!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/9/14)

NickT said:


> Woohoo, Vapemail!!!!
> View attachment 11188


I have that mod and that atty! Enjoy bud


----------



## NickT (9/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I have that mod and that atty! Enjoy bud



Haven't built the copper TOBH yet, but I'm assuming it'll handle pretty much the same as the black 26650 Tobh that I'm currently using. 

The mod however..... It's freaking awesome. Really well built, awesome threading and doing an all round brilliant job. Well chuffed with this purchase, it's going to give my Stingray a well deserved break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)

Just got some free juices to try out from NicEjuice!
It's staggering, they make 350 flavours of juice!




Edit.. 
So I've tried a couple of these juices, and some of them are real gems. 




So far my faves.
Nougat 
Black current
Champagne
Creamy rum
Hazelnut coffee
Mocha
Energy drink

Ones I didn't really like
Cinnamon bread (very perfumy)
Fruit cocktail



Will update more as I get through them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Just got some free juices to try out from NicEjuice!
> 
> View attachment 11222
> 
> ...


 
Nice creative packaging for samples.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)

Well he's also a pharmacist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

That makes sense.


----------



## capetocuba (10/9/14)

Woohoo! One order arrived, hopefully following order here next week! Thanks Mr @Kent Brooks for the cherry sweet!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

Om nom nom

Thanks @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)

It's murder waiting for my shipment from the states 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (10/9/14)

It has been a while for me on this thread but here goes 




Whatever do we have today 
VTC5

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## capetocuba (10/9/14)

Thanks @Zegee !!!! Look forward to collecting mine tomorrow


----------



## Zegee (10/9/14)

Pleasure chap always willing to assist

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/9/14)

Zegee said:


> It has been a while for me on this thread but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for my 2000mah 18500 vtc6 bro. really appreciate it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/9/14)

Zegee said:


> It has been a while for me on this thread but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for my 2000mah 18500 vtc6 bro. really appreciate it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (10/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks for my 2000mah 18500 vtc6 bro. really appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Bwahaahahaha u got jokes today .


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

30g and 32g Kanthal to try more options like parallel and dual coils... and then some evods for juice testing.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 30g and 32g Kanthal to try more options like parallel and dual coils... and then some evods for juice testing.
> View attachment 11243


Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher  

I hope you'll be flooding the cyclone thread with new builds


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher
> 
> I hope you'll be flooding the cyclone thread with new builds


 
I will when my new REO's finally arrive...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/14)

The highlight of my super crazy day!!

One of my converts in the office is addicted to trying out new juices and I snuck this in with her order 

Long live the derv!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)

Again.... he did it again!

Outfrikkenstanding service, he even organised some 18mg of my favourite juices for me in between getting organised for the vape meet, this guy rocks! This is why I love supporting our local vape vendors 

@ShaneW .... can't thank you enough 

and @Tristan, Thank you for this epic juice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Heckers (11/9/14)

Yay I finally have some menthol ice again!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/9/14)

Went and fetched it but here is my Vape mail.. thanks @johan



Oh and I got a packet of test rayon from @HPBotha. Thanks man. Sorry forgot to take a pic.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## annemarievdh (11/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Went and fetched it but here is my Vape mail..
> View attachment 11290
> 
> 
> Oh and I got a packet of test rayon from @HPBotha. Thanks man. Sorry forgot to take a pic.



Nice, but what is it


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

Looks a bit like something jack baur would use to torture someone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (11/9/14)

My first Dubai vapemail.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Nice, but what is it


 
it's a wire zapper , to be used to join non resistance wire and kanthal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (11/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> it's a wire zapper , to be used to join non resistance wire and kanthal



Cool, so now the sergeant has some specialized tools to


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)

Thank you for my new Aerotank Mega @Arctus 
Now I can finally chuck out the iClear30S!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)

^^lekka skeef

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## andro (11/9/14)

Thanks @KimH and vapeden for my new juice

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)

Only a pleasure,.... enjoy


----------



## rogue zombie (11/9/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 11298
> Thanks @KimH and vapeden for my new juice



Have you tried Honey Badger? 
Stunning Tabacco! 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (11/9/14)

vtc5s . set for a while ..thanks @Zegee mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (11/9/14)

Thanks @Zegee what a deal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (12/9/14)

Pleasure guys it was a team effort

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (12/9/14)

Looki looki. I got some vape mail. ..




A packet? That cant be right!






Ah a bubble wrap ball. Love the heart @Rob Fisher
I kinda looks like a judge. Fines master 





And with a 1.5mm airhole she will be perfect





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Zegee (12/9/14)

I see ur vape mail and raise u 










Thanks @Rob Fisher and happy bday

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Bread of Heaven from Druids Brew UK! Thanks @TylerD!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

More Vape Mail Baby!

Ooooo exciting! This was is from Paris, France! 



Beautiful presentation with two sizes of stickers and felt bags for the bottles! Very nice touch!



Childproof caps and dark bottles... 



I will be vaping Antarctica from Thenancara in the next few minutes again! Thanks to Rev for finding me this juice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WHeunis (12/9/14)

Vapemail!

@Oupa - you have ruined me for other juices... This stuff is AMAZING!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/9/14)

NICOTICKET!!!!!!







A huge thanks to @ShaneW for the juice! 

This should keep me busy for a while!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/9/14)

MurderDoll said:


> NICOTICKET!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we assume you like Nicoticket's H1N1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/14)

MurderDoll said:


> NICOTICKET!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something tells me you really like H1N1 

Awesome vape mail bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/9/14)

Yeah. I think the Virus has bitten me. Just slightly.


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/14)

Vape mail baby! From the fines master himself @Rob Fisher 






And in today's weather forecast.....






Cyclones

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

MurderDoll said:


> NICOTICKET!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome juice man!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail baby! From the fines master himself @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You going to love those!!


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> You going to love those!!


I'm sure I will 

Building is about to commence!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm sure I will
> 
> Building is about to commence!


GL and shout if you need help!


----------



## steve (12/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Bread of Heaven from Druids Brew UK! Thanks @TylerD!
> 
> View attachment 11328


Happy birthday Rob . wrong thread i know . nice joose by the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail baby! From the fines master himself @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm, did you by any chance ask rob to slip in some drip tips after the packet was sealed, that brown tape looks all too familiar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hmm, did you by any chance ask rob to slip in some drip tips after the packet was sealed, that brown tape looks all too familiar


 
Hehehe... it was after thought additions to the parcel!


----------



## PeterHarris (12/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... it was after thought additions to the parcel!


i should have asked you for some tips, those are beautiful...i am on the hunt for a special tip... i really like those american ones you have, and those might go very well with my reo


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i should have asked you for some tips, those are beautiful...i am on the hunt for a special tip... i really like those american ones you have, and those might go very well with my reo


 
The ones I gave away were Fastech ones.. the American ones are $35 versions.


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hmm, did you by any chance ask rob to slip in some drip tips after the packet was sealed, that brown tape looks all too familiar


Haha you clearly have experience with this! 

It was an afterthought special

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (12/9/14)

i got some rayon - the only problem is i have no idea how i am going to work with it, i shiver when i touch it?
i think thats the right wording, in afrikaans - ek gril as ek daaraan vat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i got some rayon - the only problem is i have no idea how i am going to work with it, i shiver when i touch it?
> i think thats the right wording, in afrikaans - ek gril as ek daaraan vat.


 
Hehehe I understand exactly what you are saying! But once you master it the result is simply awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/9/14)

MurderDoll said:


> NICOTICKET!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap dude that should last you a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Holy crap dude that should last you a while.


Ha ha. Yeah. I think I'll be OK for a while. 

Must order some of this cheesecake though. 

Man this stuff is super duper Nom Nom Nom!


----------



## u4ria (14/9/14)

hey gus/girls new gear 

Some Vape Mail From :VApe Club

Bought a Stingray X awesome buy had doubts thou but in the end well spent pennies .

Bigups to the peeps that helped with the decision and great advice .

I'm Still going to wrech your brians lol 

New Gear Stingray X
Plum Veil At 0.2 Ω - 0.5 Ω
Veritas At 0.7 Ω - 0.9 Ω

Great flavor and clouds

Cracker of a combo.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Riddle (14/9/14)

That veritas and stingray combo looks amazing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## HPBotha (15/9/14)

Some nice juices just arrived!!! Moondust from www.subohmvapor.co.za
Thanks @RevnLucky7 for the awesome package. Made my Monday! !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/9/14)

HPBotha said:


> Some nice juices just arrived!!! Moondust from www.subohmvapor.co.za
> Thanks @RevnLucky7 for the awesome package. Made my Monday! !


 

Enjoy them Oak Aged bottles.
Looking forward to your reviews.


----------



## ET (15/9/14)

naw HP, that whirling dervish is yuckie and bad for you. better send it on to me for safe keeping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (15/9/14)

ET said:


> naw HP, that whirling dervish is yuckie and bad for you. better send it on to me for safe keeping


Lol that my friend is my banting breakfast vape supply. When you just need to get the pastry fix. Btw the barrel select is right up my bourbon whisky alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (15/9/14)

just landed in the uk and this was waiting for me . triphammer joose

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

steve said:


> just landed in the uk and this was waiting for me . triphammer joose


oooooh nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Just for Ω @johan! The reveal will of course be in the REO Mail thread!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-mail.1536/page-55

Processing pics etc now so no nappy rash please!


----------



## johan (15/9/14)

Lucky for


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Just for Ω @johan! The reveal will of course be in the REO Mail thread!
> 
> ...


 
Lucky for you my dsl connection is so k@k I can't see the pic, I assume its a really rude parcel photo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

johan said:


> Lucky for
> 
> 
> Lucky for you my dsl connection is so k@k I can't see the pic, I assume its a really rude parcel photo


 
Yes it pretty much was @johan and I'm very Jammer about that too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (15/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it pretty much was @johan and I'm very Jammer about that too!


op hou praat en post die pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Riaz said:


> op hou praat en post die pic


 
Ek het dit alreeds gedone! Kyk in REO Mail!


----------



## Riaz (15/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ek het dit alreeds gedone! Kyk in REO Mail!


nee man, jy kan mos nie hier net a teaser post nie


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Riaz said:


> nee man, jy kan mos nie hier net a teaser post nie

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/9/14)

Vapemail from Sub Ohm Vapor 




From left to right
- 2 bottles of Witchers Brew *Blackbird* 18mg - thank goodness - I have been waiting a long time for this. Love this juice to bits!
- Tarks *Rasputin* 18mg - because I read @Andre's review of it and our palates are mostly aligned
- Witchers Brew *Moondust* 18mg - because @RevnLucky7 is a master marketeer - and I don't even like creamy sweet flavours
- Vape Orenda *Whirling Dervish* 18mg - because I tasted it recently and quite liked it. Looking forward. 

Not seen in the photo - also 2 bottles of Blackbird 12mg for my dear mother, who has been panicking she would finish her current bottle. She arrived and snatched them away from me too fast so I couldn't put them in the photo. At least @Poppie is now happy.

As always, Sub Ohm Vapor delivers great juices in good time - all packaged well - each bottle was bubble-wrapped - no leaks. Rev, the normal plastic screw caps on the WB bottles are much better from a practical point of view than the corks. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

Silver said:


> Vapemail from Sub Ohm Vapor
> 
> View attachment 11484
> 
> ...


 
Some quality stuff there Hi Ho! That should keep you busy for a while!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some quality stuff there Hi Ho! That should keep you busy for a while!


that should most certainly go in the FAMOUS LAST WORDS thread @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

thanks @Metal Liz for always going that extra bit to get my juices delivered to me


Just B - apple

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

Thanks @KimH
im sure to enjoy these

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimH (17/9/14)

@Marzuq - it was a pleasure meeting you today and thanks for letting me take a hit on your REO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

KimH said:


> @Marzuq - it was a pleasure meeting you today and thanks for letting me take a hit on your REO


 
really good meeting you too. you are very kind..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @KimH
> im sure to enjoy these
> 
> View attachment 11540


That's the cleanest laptop I've seen in a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> That's the cleanest laptop I've seen in a long time


 
LOL @BumbleBee its only 4 and half years old. get in touch with your OCD side and yours will look the same lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> LOL @BumbleBee its only 4 and half years old. get in touch with your OCD side and yours will look the same lol


Mine is clean  I've seen some really nasty ones though. Anyhow.... enjoy that juice man, let us know how it goes. I'm working my way around the country's local juice makers, CV is on my to do list


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine is clean  I've seen some really nasty ones though. Anyhow.... enjoy that juice man, let us know how it goes. I'm working my way around the country's local juice makers, CV is on my to do list


 
been tooting away on the yellow submarine and im intrigued. not sure what im tasting yet but its good on the pallet. will give an update once ive given it a fair go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (17/9/14)

atmizoo lab 65 . arrived this morning . been wanting one of these for a while

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

steve said:


> atmizoo lab 65 . arrived this morning . been wanting one of these for a while


 
I've always wanted one of them! Did you order it from overseas? A real beauty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

Wow that was pretty quick! VTC5's for Africa!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## steve (17/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I've always wanted one of them! Did you order it from overseas? A real beauty!


Hello Mr Fisher . im at home in the uk for a visit so ordered direct from greece on monday night and it arrived this morning . also bought it with some pounds i had which seemed a lot easier to swallow than buying it with rands at the current exchange rates. only have the rm2 to test drive it and it hits like a beast !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

And they ship them completely uncharged!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

steve said:


> Hello Mr Fisher . im at home in the uk for a visit so ordered direct from greece on monday night and it arrived this morning . also bought it with some pounds i had which seemed a lot easier to swallow than buying it with rands at the current exchange rates. only have the rm2 to test drive it and it hits like a beast !


 
Well you are a lucky fish and I have dibs when it comes time to sell!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (17/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that was pretty quick! VTC5's for Africa!
> 
> View attachment 11551
> View attachment 11552


I'm calling dibs, when you decide to get rid of a couple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (17/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And they ship them completely uncharged!


Unfortunately not . shipping was about 15 euros dhl direct .


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

steve said:


> Unfortunately not . shipping was about 15 euros dhl direct .


 
Hehehe I was referring to my VTC5's but that's not a bad price for high speed from Greece!


----------



## steve (17/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe I was referring to my VTC5's but that's not a bad price for high speed from Greece!


ahhhhh yes not too bad at all !


----------



## Riaz (17/9/14)

Al3x said:


> I'm calling dibs, when you decide to get rid of a couple


i call second dibs


----------



## Paulie (17/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that was pretty quick! VTC5's for Africa!
> 
> View attachment 11551
> View attachment 11552


Wow that's epic! I want lol


----------



## Andre (17/9/14)

steve said:


> atmizoo lab 65 . arrived this morning . been wanting one of these for a while


That is one sexy mod!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (17/9/14)

Where did you buy them uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (17/9/14)

Andre said:


> That is one sexy mod!


thank you sir


----------



## Andre (17/9/14)

Back in SA! Some juices awaited me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (17/9/14)

Andre said:


> Back in SA! Some juices awaited me.


 
Welcome back sir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (17/9/14)

Andre said:


> Back in SA! Some juices awaited me.


do let us know about the colonel booms. i see they are very highly rated on allthejuices.com


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy them uncle Rob?


 
I got them from www.fatdaddyvapes.com but I think they are out of stock again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/9/14)

steve said:


> do let us know about the colonel booms. i see they are very highly rated on allthejuices.com


Shall do.


----------



## johan (17/9/14)

Don't know what happened to my post earlier, so let's try again. Welcome back @Andre, enjoy the e-juice!


----------



## Andre (17/9/14)

johan said:


> Don't know what happened to my post earlier, so let's try again. Welcome back @Andre, enjoy the e-juice!


Thanks again @johan....I am to blame for the confusion - posted in the wrong thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/9/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks again @johan....I am to blame for the confusion - posted in the wrong thread.


 
As long as it doesn't look like a serious love affair, all is good

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

Welcome back @Andre 
Its so good to have you back on SA soil

Thanks for all the wonderful posts of the photos from Georgia!
That one of the Reo on the electric scooter was classic - so too the one from the monks cave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/9/14)

Andre said:


> Back in SA! Some juices awaited me.


Welcome home @Andre what a nice welcome back pressie you got.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ConradS (17/9/14)

Nice day for Vapemail:

Thanks to @Metal Liz for the Juice - 10mls to sample of each!



Also this cute package from @KimH - containing more juice and a few tanks that where on special and to cheap not to get, one already handed to a friend in need.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

Finally my toys 




Took me a few tries to get the kayfun working properly  and I drilled the one iGO-W out to 3mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (17/9/14)

Welcome back @Andre those look tasty!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

Congrats and enjoy the toys @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

Thanks @Silver I am already  Had a client ask me what the hell I had in my hand (had the astro with the stillare on it) Turns out he's using a CE4 and an eGo battery, I think he might have caught the bug, because he had ton of questions  its awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (17/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Finally my toys
> 
> View attachment 11564
> 
> ...


Why did you pay R1300 to the customs if you didn't get so much gear?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

Because Zimbabwean customs, suck, big time  Going to postpone any more big purchases, till i come down to RSA on holiday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Because Zimbabwean customs, suck, big time  Going to postpone any more big purchases, till i come down to RSA on holiday


Come visit us and fill your bag full of goodies. That price for customs is unbelievable.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

Andre said:


> That is one sexy mod!


agreed... looks like a bullet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

@VapeSnow 

Thanks 

Thats not the half of it 

Shipping was another R1100 (but that was from the states, so its kinda pricy)


----------



## Yiannaki (18/9/14)

Andre said:


> Back in SA! Some juices awaited me.


Awesome vape mail @Andre 

Very curious to hear your thoughts on the 'Roundhouse' Cherry Rose Tobacco!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome vape mail @Andre
> 
> Very curious to hear your thoughts on the 'Roundhouse' Cherry Rose Tobacco!


Shall let you know when I get around to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (18/9/14)

Woohoo, Vapemail. Thanks to SubOhmVapor and Vapeclub for rediculously awesome service.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

awesome vapemail bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (18/9/14)

steve said:


> atmizoo lab 65 . arrived this morning . been wanting one of these for a while


 
Ah, yes, i saw these a couple weeks ago, on fb, i think. Very tempting. congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (18/9/14)

I have the most awesome hubby, there I was complaining endlessly about vape sales always happening mid-month or at least mid-pay cheques lol. Whilst he was secretly checking out what I wanted. A big thanks to him and the Vapemob for my new dripper. So happy, feel like a spoilt kid  Now to wrap a few coils in triplicate, just to find the sweet spot.... Not because all I do now is build coils, not at all

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT (18/9/14)

Woohoo(part 3), more Vape"mail" ! Cheers @KieranD for driving half way to Vanderbijlpark to meet me and hand over the goodies. Uber appreciated.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (18/9/14)

NickT said:


> Woohoo(part 3), more Vape"mail" ! Cheers @KieranD for driving half way to Vanderbijlpark to meet me and hand over the goodies. Uber appreciated.
> View attachment 11609


 
Only a pleasure!! 
Enjoy them and post this pic up in the SB/KC thread  You never know, you could win another bottle for FREE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (18/9/14)

NickT said:


> Woohoo(part 3), more Vape"mail" ! Cheers @KieranD for driving half way to Vanderbijlpark to meet me and hand over the goodies. Uber appreciated.
> View attachment 11609


 
Hi Nick. Phil here. Great vape mail. How are you and Sarah doing? Was great seeing you at the vape meet


----------



## NickT (19/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Hi Nick. Phil here. Great vape mail. How are you and Sarah doing? Was great seeing you at the vape meet



Hey Mr Policeman. All is well our side. It was a surprise seeing you at the vape meet. 

We're doing real well. Hope to see you again soon, when Tony comes over.

Happy dayzzzz!!!!!!!


----------



## zadiac (19/9/14)

NickT said:


> Hey Mr Policeman. All is well our side. It was a surprise seeing you at the vape meet.
> 
> We're doing real well. Hope to see you again soon, when Tony comes over.
> 
> Happy dayzzzz!!!!!!!


 
Yeah man, we will. Les and I are going to ORT to fetch Tony and Mike on Saturday as Les' car is giving trouble. We'll be using my car. Will be great seeing them again. Hope Tony brings some orange chocolate...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/9/14)

Nothing as good as early Friday morning vape mail. Just can't wait to try out the STEAM HAMMER - it smells very promising!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KieranD (19/9/14)

I have a feeling this is going to be the busiest thread today

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HPBotha (19/9/14)

Some good juices after WVD. Did a free giveaway of a starter kit to stinkies user as a responsible vaper.






And thought. ... I deserve a personal reward for doing good... so I bought some steamhammer during @RevnLucky7 special. ... oh and there are some batteries inbound as well!!! From vapeking... was such a good deal!!! 

So to one and all have a great vape mail Friday!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (19/9/14)

HPBotha said:


> Some good juices after WVD. Did a free giveaway of a starter kit to stinkies user as a responsible vaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## peterokzn (19/9/14)

Witchers Brew and Steamhammer mail, its going to be a good weekend!! Thanks @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

A Friday with Juice is always a sign of a good weekend to come!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> A Friday with Juice is always a sign of a good weekend to come!


You also preparing for vapepocalypse!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Had to take care of Vaping needs, especially during a Vape Day special!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (22/9/14)

@ShaneW best! Have to applaud you on your great service again!

These are both new flavours for me, looking forward to getting home to try these out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (22/9/14)

Hurray!
Vapemail!

Shoutout to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> Hurray!
> Vapemail!
> 
> Shoutout to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl!
> ...


I like the functionality of the Veritas, but @JakesSA insists that it cannot be converted to bottom feed. Enjoy.


----------



## WHeunis (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> I like the functionality of the Veritas, but @JakesSA insists that it cannot be converted to bottom feed. Enjoy.


 
I have to agree with him.
The center post is not accessible to a drill; You wouldn't get the juice to flow through without completely destroying the base of the Veritas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ebie (22/9/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> A beeeeg shout out to @Ebie! You rock dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol hey bro I'm happy u love the stuff I sent u that hhv is awsome stuff now uv gotta get some alien visions juice lol u the man space cowboy


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/9/14)

I have some of the best clients in the world...

Let me explain this. I was having a conversation with @HPBotha over Whatsapp while kicking back in the bath tub a few nights ago. It was going on for a bit... I think I eventually sent him a photo of my feet surrounded in foam... maybe I just mentioned it and the thought crossed my mind... anyway...

Let's just say it spiraled out of control... into a conversation no two men should be having... mani's.... pedi's.... joke was on me... let's leave it at that.

Today my care pack arrives. Vapemail from Mr. Vape by Wie's Jou Pappa himself. The contents are pictured above. Missing is a bottle of aroma therapy bubble bath that sadly leaked to it's demise while in transit! The apple of my eye...

Even sadder was the bottle of Hangsen juice I found in the Five Pawns container... you bastard!
Heinrich Botha - jou grap gat. Mad love for you brother!
Thanks for the thought... you made my day... guess what's for dinner!



And in other news...

My ToyBox is in production!






Next is the sanding and coating phase... waiting on the abs to sit down!

My box in production!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/9/14)

And a thank you @ShaneW 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/9/14)

So this vapemail pic is a little overdue 

Recieved these juices on Friday and haven't had a chance to post a pic  As you can tell by the pic though, I have had a chance to vape them 

Many thanks to @ShaneW for the Bobas  and @KieranD for the Bunny

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So this vapemail pic is a little overdue
> 
> Recieved these juices on Friday and haven't had a chance to post a pic  As you can tell by the pic though, I have had a chance to vape them
> 
> Many thanks to @ShaneW for the Bobas  and @KieranD for the Bunny


You are lucky the Fines Master is otherwise occupied! Enjoy, nevertheless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (23/9/14)

A bit late for some vape mail, but got my 50w box and added the stuff I collected on Friday while in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Smoke187 (23/9/14)

for reference against the Evic, nemises and Sigelie 50w

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DoubleD (23/9/14)

Vape mail baby!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> A bit late for some vape mail, but got my 50w box and added the stuff I collected on Friday while in Cape Town
> 
> View attachment 11849
> View attachment 11850
> ...


Awesome vape mail. Enjoy. That Sigelei looks a solid device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (23/9/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome vape mail. Enjoy. That Sigelei looks a solid device.


 
Thanks, The sigelei looks and feels like a solid device, the metal casing feels nice and sturdy and even with the atty on, it feels quite balanced when you hold it  Its chugging away on the crappy build that I have in the magma 1Ω dual coil with rayon. Time to get home and build up a nice 0.5Ω dual coil tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

Vape mail baby  New toy for the public holiday

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Thanks VapeMob, my nemi and bounty hunter thanks you too!





That Enigma is quite a beaut.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

Awesome Reo / Vapor Mountain Vape Mail:



My mini arrived  Plus new skimpy skirts and buttons for my other ladies. It's totally overhauled the look of my Reos, and I am in love all over again 

Then some genuine Sony VTC4s as well




Thanks @Oupa! Showing us all how it should be done - like a boss and a gentleman!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

devdev said:


> Awesome Reo / Vapor Mountain Vape Mail:
> View attachment 11885
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats @devdev 

All the ladies are looking goooood! 

I know a bronze atty that would look on them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (24/9/14)

All my stuff is stuck at the couriers because of this stupid public holiday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/9/14)

Congratulations @devdev - I see they are all fitted with lipstick drip tips nogal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats @devdev
> 
> All the ladies are looking goooood!
> 
> I know a bronze atty that would look on them


Bliksem! I am going to have to find you a buyer for that Tobh of yours. Otherwise I will never hear the end of it 

@johan do I get your approval for my drip tips now that I have colour coordinated?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Al3x (24/9/14)

devdev said:


> Awesome Reo / Vapor Mountain Vape Mail:
> View attachment 11885
> 
> 
> ...


This needs a super awesome rating, but couldn't find that button

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/9/14)

devdev said:


> Bliksem! I am going to have to find you a buyer for that Tobh of yours. Otherwise I will never hear the end of it
> 
> @johan do I get your approval for my drip tips now that I have colour coordinated?


 
You don't need my approval for sure - taste varies as much as cup sizes


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

johan said:


> You don't need my approval for sure - taste varies as much as cup sizes


 

hahahahah - you were so vocal about them when you saw it last time, I was expecting to be flamed 

Yes cup sizes, very important. Why drink 330mls of beer, when you could have 500mls?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

zadiac said:


> All my stuff is stuck at the couriers because of this stupid public holiday


 
That is uber crap man! I called Aramex three times yesterday just to make sure they delivered my mini. Only happened at 17h15 though. At least its only one day and not a whole weekend to wait



Al3x said:


> This needs a super awesome rating, but couldn't find that button


 
Lol, I should put a VTC4 in the green Reo, and a Red Efest in the Red Reo and then I will have super coordinated for super awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

devdev said:


> That is uber crap man! I called Aramex three times yesterday just to make sure they delivered my mini. Only happened at 17h15 though. At least its only one day and not a whole weekend to wait
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I should put a VTC4 in the green Reo, and a Red Efest in the Red Reo and then I will have super coordinated for super awesome


Great idea!  then you need a purple reo so we can have matching reos and batteries


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Great idea!  then you need a purple reo so we can have matching reos and batteries


 

Oooh nice idea - super coordinated Reos for the metrosexual vaper.... [HASHTAG]#epicfail[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (24/9/14)

devdev said:


> Oooh nice idea - super coordinated Reos for the metrosexual vaper.... [HASHTAG]#epicfail[/HASHTAG]


Dont fret @Yiannaki one day he will move over to the purple side

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Dont fret @Yiannaki one day he will move over to the purple side


We should start a purple reo club  it will be me, you and a whole bunch of ladies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (24/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> We should start a purple reo club  it will be me, you and a whole bunch of ladies


 
lol sounds like a greek mafia thing we doing here lol will they also come with poles to dance with? hahaha


----------



## devdev (24/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol sounds like a greek mafia thing we doing here lol will they also come with poles to dance with? hahaha


 
Greek mafia?!?

What do you guys do? Run an olive racket?

Do you shakedown greek restaurants? 

"Give us all your profit, or the Moussaka gets it!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol sounds like a greek mafia thing we doing here lol will they also come with poles to dance with? hahaha


If you want poles, I arrange it.



devdev said:


> Greek mafia?!?
> 
> What do you guys do? Run an olive racket?
> 
> ...



"Take the gun, leave the tzatziki"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Morne (24/9/14)

Thanks @KieranD awesome service!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/9/14)

Received on Monday, only trying these juices properly today and they are all so delicious . Thanks @RevnLucky7 for the awesome service and great juices!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Al3x (25/9/14)

Vape mail baby!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Space_Cowboy (25/9/14)

Vape mail woohoo 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (25/9/14)

Now I need to get back to home and connect the kayfun mini. Yay!
Thank you @sirvape ! Awesome service!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Wow good to be back in Sharks Country and my desk is full of Vape Mail but opening them will have to wait while I interface with the family after being away for a week fishing! Apologies to Ω @johan for this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Now I need to get back to home and connect the kayfun mini. Yay!
> Thank you @sirvape ! Awesome service!
> View attachment 11948



Now I'm GREEN (with jealous)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (25/9/14)

@Rob Fisher Is that a box of Rayon hiding there?


----------



## capetocuba (25/9/14)

Thanks @steve you a legend! Big dripper is here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

Vape mail baby 

More like mini vape mail, but still 

A good coil lies at the heart of a satisfying vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher Is that a box of Rayon hiding there?



Not sure yet @kimbo but if you send me your address I will cut a foot or two off for you and pop it in the post as soon as it arrives if you need some?


----------



## kimbo (25/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure yet @kimbo but if you send me your address I will cut a foot or two off for you and pop it in the post as soon as it arrives if you need some?



Yes please kind sir, i will PM you


----------



## zadiac (25/9/14)

And so at last it happened...

From: Vape Club, Sir Vape, Vape King and Vapour Mountain. Thank you all for my vape mail!!

From Vape Club: My experimental juice made for me by @VapeGrrl . Thank you very much!!
From Sir Vape: My Sigelei 100W Box Mod (Already vaping Just Damn Peachy at 55W on my .4 dual coil in the Zenith V2). Thank you @Sir Vape ! 
From Vapour Mountain: My lovely Reo Grand LP Silver Vein. Thank you @Oupa ! 
From Vape King: My Efest Luc V4 charger - Thank you @Stroodlepuff !









The Sigelei is wonderful!
Can't wait to get the Reo set up to go. Will name her in the appropriate thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail baby
> 
> More like mini vape mail, but still
> 
> A good coil lies at the heart of a satisfying vape



LOL you sure made my day - rat


zadiac said:


> And so at last it happened...
> 
> From: Vape Club, Sir Vape, Vape King and Vapour Mountain. Thank you all for my vape mail!!
> 
> ...



Beautiful Reo, congratulations.


----------



## Sir Vape (25/9/14)

@zadiac 

Wow now that's a vape mail. Awesome bro and thank you for your support. Let us know how its goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> @zadiac
> 
> Wow now that's a vape mail. Awesome bro and thank you for your support. Let us know how its goes



As stated in my post @Sir Vape , already vaping on the Sigelei. Found my sweet spot at 55W with a dual coil (26g) at .4 ohms. Nice warm vape with tons of flavor, just the way I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Epic Fail on the first Vape Mail... I ordered Rayon and they delivered cotton! 

Will have to check the order and go through the whole hassle of trying to get it replaced... so annoying!


----------



## Riddle (25/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Fail on the first Vape Mail... I ordered Rayon and they delivered cotton!
> 
> Will have to check the order and go through the whole hassle of trying to get it replaced... so annoying!
> 
> View attachment 11992



I thought cellucotton is Rayon?. I wouldn't know I haven't really tried it YET...


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Next Vape Mail was from VK! Replacement Ohm tester because I broke my old one pulling stiff atties apart... 

And a Cana Clone to play with!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

CelluCotton is the Brand Name... they do different contents... cotton, rayon, reinforced rayon and a few others.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riddle (25/9/14)

Haha okay thanks @Rob Fisher ... now I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (25/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Fail on the first Vape Mail... I ordered Rayon and they delivered cotton!
> 
> Will have to check the order and go through the whole hassle of trying to get it replaced... so annoying!
> 
> View attachment 11992



 Hope you can get it sorted @Rob Fisher that can be a ***** of a process

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Next up was a parcel from Vape Club! All new packaging this time! I love the packaging!




And in the box was a heap of modified to BF Atties! 

Quasar, Origen, Atomic, What I think is a Cyclone Clone from Fastttech and an Oversized Cyclone Clone also from Fasttech. Oh and also a birthday present from Vape Club (Thanks a million Lindsay!)... a little duck so that when Goose aka @devdev is away I can look at the duck and think of him!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Next up a parcel from Vapour Mountain!

VM Coconut Concentrate (won't be running short in a while). 



A little extra stock of Menthol Ice...



And the rest of the stuff will be shown in REO Mail!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paulie (25/9/14)

Rob goes away for a week this thread is quiet lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/9/14)

Welcome back @Rob Fisher and congrats on all your new goodies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (25/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Fail on the first Vape Mail... I ordered Rayon and they delivered cotton!
> 
> Will have to check the order and go through the whole hassle of trying to get it replaced... so annoying!
> 
> View attachment 11992



Happened to me as well. Exactly the same number on my box. I decided it's not worth it to complain and just bought another one from another supplier. That cotton is not bad though. I've used it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Happened to me as well. Exactly the same number on my box. I decided it's not worth it to complain and just bought another one from another supplier. That cotton is not bad though. I've used it.



I have a LARGE box coming from Amazon!

And now I have enough cotton to last me a lifetime considering I only use Rayon now!


----------



## VapeSnow (25/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a LARGE box coming from Amazon!
> 
> And now I have enough cotton to last me a lifetime considering I only use Rayon now!


@Rob Fisher if you decide to sell that box of cotton i call dibs ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher if you decide to sell that box of cotton i call dibs ?



You certainly can but if I was you I would just go to Dischem and buy the organic cotton balls for like R15. This box of cotton cost R312!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (25/9/14)

Im using Dischem organic cotton at the moment and loving it alot. Ya R312 is abit steep for cotton. Thx anyway Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (26/9/14)

Zie vape mail, she had arrived ☺






Big thanks to @Al3x from MDK Vapes. You rock dude 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## andro (26/9/14)

Thanks @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 12044
> 
> Thanks @ShaneW



Wow Andro I think you are hooked, 200ml of Boba's!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Danny (26/9/14)

Not strictly vapemail but just a little in love with the new toy, had to show it off somewhere

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris (26/9/14)

Many thanks to vapeclub for the vapemail, great packaging with even better contents.






Had a bit of a ding, but no damage whatsoever.




Smelled the elvis' breakfast through the packaging

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ConradS (26/9/14)

2 deliveries today, should be a good weekend then!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

Some nice vape mail today guys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/9/14)

Juices 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BillW (27/9/14)

awesome service juicy Joes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (27/9/14)

Not quite "Vapemail", but this arrived on my doorstep today.

Bless my wife and her rediculous(but awesome) birthday presents.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## VapeSnow (27/9/14)

NickT said:


> Not quite "Vapemail", but this arrived on my doorstep today.
> 
> Bless my wife and her rediculous(but awesome) birthday presents.
> View attachment 12075


Your wife rocks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## NickT (27/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Your wife rocks



Words fail me, dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

Awesome wife, do cherish her.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NickT (27/9/14)

johan said:


> Awesome wife, do cherish her.
> 
> via Tapatalk



We were out for dinner last night and she asked me "what do you want for your birthday?". My reply was, "a nice wallet that my cards wont keep falling out of!"

Guess I won't be getting that, then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (27/9/14)

Wow!! Stunning @NickT congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (27/9/14)

NickT said:


> We were out for dinner last night and she asked me "what do you want for your birthday?". My reply was, "a nice wallet that my cards wont keep falling out of!"
> 
> Guess I won't be getting that, then.



After this there is no cards to worry about

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Original Odin RDA from Loki Labs with Omega DT!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Original Odin RDA from Loki Labs with Omega DT!
> 
> View attachment 12152


congrats @Rob Fisher. please do report back on your findings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

Looks good - can you kindly post a pic of the deck as well Rob?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

johan said:


> Looks good - can you kindly post a pic of the deck as well Rob?


 
Sure thing! Here we go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing! Here we go.
> 
> View attachment 12153
> View attachment 12154


 
next pic will surely be coiled wicked and ready to vape


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

Vape Mail from the UK baby!

Cyclone Bases, Cyclops in Brass and a Chaplin Copper Drip tip!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the UK baby!
> 
> Cyclone Bases, Cyclops in Brass and a Chaplan Copper Drip tip!
> 
> View attachment 12155


 
they pair very well together. first brass i see that i actually like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Original Odin RDA from Loki Labs with Omega DT!
> 
> View attachment 12152


 

Let us know how she vapes sir!

i took the plunge one week ago so ill be happy to hear if its worth it!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/9/14)

Lotsa nice goodies you have there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> they pair very well together. first brass i see that i actually like.


 
I guess that's because my original message was a typo... they are both COPPER.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess that's because my original message was a typo... they are both COPPER.


 
LOL nice one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess that's because my original message was a typo... they are both COPPER.


 
I was wondering about that, thought it was just a lighting issue with the phodie..... looks dayum hot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

A big thanks to @Rob Fisher for orchestrating this group buy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

OK there is one out of the woodwork... there should be a few more vape mail posts real soon otherwise fines may ensue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher !

Now i have 4 of these and just need another reo to put her on lol

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (29/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !
> 
> Now i have 4 of these and just need another reo to put her on lol


Lol, we must get @Oupa to start up his list again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

Thanks @KieranD for some more SB! nom nom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

@Rob Fisher That Odin looks like a mighty interesting atty to build in. Triple vertical coils?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher That Odin looks like a mighty interesting atty to build in. Triple vertical coils?


 
I'm still battling a bit with dual coils,,, will try it tomorrow... the guys in the US have been raving about the Odin and tomorrow I will get to see if it's real or just hype again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm still battling a bit with dual coils,,, will try it tomorrow... the guys in the US have been raving about the Odin and tomorrow I will get to see if it's real or just hype again!


 
Very keen to see how it works out. I'm betting the flavour will be really good, looking at the height of the air slots in relation to the anchor points for the coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (30/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher That Odin looks like a mighty interesting atty to build in. Triple vertical coils?


I think it is dual coil and you can then close it of if you make a single coil in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Original Odin RDA from Loki Labs with Omega DT!
> 
> View attachment 12152


 
did a little light reading on the Odin RDA. theres some really really good feedback on this atty.
based on its design and what current users are saying, there should be quite a few interesting builds that can be done with this atty.
exciting times for your coil building @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (30/9/14)

If you don't take a photo of this packaging, there's something wrong with you! It's really so bloody sexy!!! @VapeGrrl , you rock!



My Bebop is back with his new haircut! Thanks @JakesSA ! Great work! You rock!
Now I can commence with the other changes and upgrades!




And I got another Kayfun mini for a future pipe! Boom selecta!



A very big thank you to Vapeclub! Your one stop everything club!!!!!
P.S. @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl , you still owe me a piece of paper!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/14)

TylerD said:


> If you don't take a photo of this packaging, there's something wrong with you! It's really so bloody sexy!!! @VapeGrrl , you rock!
> View attachment 12204
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice vapemail!!! and true indeed. that packaging is very well done. its the vape club way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

TylerD said:


> If you don't take a photo of this packaging, there's something wrong with you! It's really so bloody sexy!!! @VapeGrrl , you rock!
> View attachment 12204
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome! and please note, that's the only kind of unopened parcel pics that doesn't cause nappy rash.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/9/14)

lol
@TylerD I will send your piece of paper through shortly, just got some of my own vape mail to open first

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/9/14)

Sooo .. the Reo salon is now open if any other of these ladies want the modern low profile look.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## VandaL (30/9/14)

Got some awesome vapemail today after 3 weeks wait cuz of the whole post office strike 















Soz for massive images

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

Beautiful @VandaL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

VandaL said:


> Got some awesome vapemail today after 3 weeks wait cuz of the whole post office strike


 
Sweet Vape Mail... where did you you get the batteries from and are they VT4's or VTC5's?


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sweet Vape Mail... where did you you get the batteries from and are they VT4's or VTC5's?


I'm no Sony VTC expert but the labels on those batteries don't look right

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm no Sony VTC expert but the labels on those batteries don't look right


 
Yip they are very different to the ones I got...


----------



## VandaL (30/9/14)

http://www.ultravaping.com/

Yes the labels are different, but I compared them to two I got from Vapemob and they are identical except for the label , they are VTC5s


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

VandaL said:


> http://www.ultravaping.com/
> 
> Yes the labels are different, but I compared them to two I got from Vapemob and they are identical except for the label , they are VTC5s


 
Thanks! Sold out.


----------



## VandaL (30/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! Sold out.


HAHA Maybe I got the last ones because I placed another order last week for 10 VTC's, few overpriced authentic drip tips and some other stuff

Oh the cherry on top with that vape mail, no customs at all  +1 to post office strike

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

awesome vapemail @VandaL 
be sure to give some feedback


----------



## capetocuba (1/10/14)

She's a beauty the Sir Lancelot @Sir Vape !!! Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (1/10/14)

Got some goodies from Vape Club yesterday... 





Decided to get a small (well smallish) device for out and about as the Cana and Nemi attract a bit of attention in public  Great bit of kit and for a great price, really loving the EMOW tank, flavour and vapour is just great. Really good service from Vape Club and I would definitely recommend this kit to anyone starting out or looking for something a bit more inconspicuous.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

JB1987 said:


> Got some goodies from Vape Club yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 12261
> 
> ...


 
awesome vapemail. vision spinner 2 is really good looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (1/10/14)

JB1987 said:


> Got some goodies from Vape Club yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 12261
> 
> ...


Baie mooi  very nice setup .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

JB1987 said:


> Got some goodies from Vape Club yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 12261
> 
> ...


I love the look of the Spinner II, classy and stylish.... and it works!


----------



## JB1987 (1/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I love the look of the Spinner II, classy and stylish.... and it works!


 
Yeah the EMOW tank on the Spinner 2 does look real classy, never thought I would be enjoying a starter kit setup so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (1/10/14)

Seeing as TapaTalk isn't working I can't put up any pics but received the following.


Lekka Vapors - Elvis Breakfast
Lekka Vapors - Red bull
Lekka Vapors - Strapple mint
Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berry
HHV - Huntsman
Have to try this Lekka Vapors range so working my way through.
I'm getting back to building up some good stock levels again with the post office strike anol.
Thanks @ShaneW for the great customer service as always, winning! Also @devdev for helping me get my HHV at last

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shabbar (1/10/14)

Awesome vape mail guys . Do enjoy


----------



## annemarievdh (1/10/14)

Got some 5 Pawn today, Grandmaster, Gambit and Bowdens Mate...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Got some 5 Pawn today, Grandmaster, Gambit and Bowdens Mate...


 
nice treats @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (1/10/14)

thank you VapeKing
service was excellent and delivery was on time.
now i can try my hand at making some coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (1/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome vapemail @VandaL
> be sure to give some feedback


 
Tried one of the VTC5's all day in my mech on a 0.6 Russian V2. Hit like a train for most of the day. Came home put it on the charger the battery reads 1 bar(l2 charger) so im guesing around 30% left? Which is on par with my VTC5's from Vapemob so no problems there.

The Onslaught is on another level, flavour on par with my Veritas(slightly edges it) , the draw is airy and just right for the tricoil setup. Makes atleast 2x the clouds the Veritas does. It's a nice warm flavorful vape. 50w 4.5v 24 wraps of 26G@3mm, just makes juice dissapear, 10 pulls and its begging for more juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (2/10/14)

Thank you @Rob Fisher always good doing business with you!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher always good doing business with you!
> 
> View attachment 12323



nice vapemail. awesome actually!!! you really going to enjoy that AFC. its my favourite atty as of yesterday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher always good doing business with you!
> 
> View attachment 12323



Smart drip tip!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

After testing the @Just B Licorice on the recent fishing trip to the Vaal River I had to order some!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> After testing the @Just B Licorice on the recent fishing trip to the Vaal River I had to order some!
> 
> View attachment 12325


ooh ooh I love these "Spot the difference" puzzles 

who else spots the difference?

I'm really glad to see that you've found another juice that agrees with you Rob

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> ooh ooh I love these "Spot the difference" puzzles
> 
> who else spots the difference?
> 
> I'm really glad to see that you've found another juice that agrees with you Rob


Liquorce !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> ooh ooh I love these "Spot the difference" puzzles
> 
> who else spots the difference?
> 
> I'm really glad to see that you've found another juice that agrees with you Rob


Only difference I see is that they are not mine! And that the flavour label is moved

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

My Chicken dinner from @KieranD! I just love winning stuff! It even tastes better than bought stuff! Thanks Kieran!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby! A Cyclone from @capetocuba! Swop a Rama! Thanks Duncan!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> My Chicken dinner from @KieranD! I just love winning stuff! It even tastes better than bought stuff! Thanks Kieran!
> 
> View attachment 12337



Enjoy it Rob! 
thanks for supporting Vape Cartel and taking the time to enter

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A Cyclone from @capetocuba! Swop a Rama! Thanks Duncan!
> 
> View attachment 12338


Thank you too sir and it's my pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> My Chicken dinner from @KieranD! I just love winning stuff! It even tastes better than bought stuff! Thanks Kieran!
> 
> View attachment 12337


love that stuff

such a nice refreshing strawberry lemon vape!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

Thank you so much @RevnLucky7 !!! That EMOW is a stunner!

...and the Seatle Mochiatto...... O!M!G!  ....That is the coffee vape I've been looking for!! Wow!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

@johan... I didn't forget about you....





A bucket full of Hangsen RY4s courtesy of @KimH

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KimH (2/10/14)

Shew, that was fast delivery by Aramex

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12342
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @RevnLucky7 !!! That EMOW is a stunner!
> ...



Great photo too!
Look like that SVC plastic bottle leaked on you too.... 
Apologies for that. One of the reasons I'll no longer sell them mate. Glad you are happy!


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Great photo too!
> Look like that SVC plastic bottle leaked on you too....
> Apologies for that. One of the reasons I'll no longer sell them mate. Glad you are happy!


Oh NO! Don't say I can't get this again 

The leak was minor... the aroma coming off it however is another story, I had to vape it immediately!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh NO! Don't say I can't get this again
> 
> The leak was minor... the aroma coming off it however is another story, I had to vape it immediately!



I had one or two bad reviews on them... guys comparing them too other pricier juices and weren't happy, even though it was like a third of the price. Explaining these things just got hard. Pair that with the leaking I got off plastic and what not is was just too much of a headache at that point. Maybe I can work with them, see if we can come up with another idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I had one or two bad reviews on them... guys comparing them too other pricier juices and weren't happy, even though it was like a third of the price. Explaining these things just got hard. Pair that with the leaking I got off plastic and what not is was just too much of a headache at that point. Maybe I can work with them, see if we can come up with another idea.


R110 for 30ml!!! Those okes can kiss my ass, this stuff is worth A LOT more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> R110 for 30ml!!! Those okes can kiss my ass, this stuff is worth A LOT more!



It's only going at that price so that I can get rid of the stock...


----------



## VapeSnow (2/10/14)

This copper vanilla hits like a train. Best mech i bought so far!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 6ghost9 (2/10/14)

I know I am going to make a few people unhappy with this one but I am keeping the secret safe for Saturdays Eastern Cape Vape Meet.....Buuuuuut I would like to say thank you to the people involved for the huge vape mail! This thing is the biggest vape mail package I have ever received! Come pop onto the Eastern Cape vape meet thread on Saturday for more revealing pictures

For now all you get is this


ps. The only reason i doing this is to keep a huge secret and suprise for the guys attending the Vape meet on Saturday

@CYB3R N1NJ4 @Limbo @Space_Cowboy @Necris @mohamed @oom_koos

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I know I am going to make a few people unhappy with this one but I am keeping the secret safe for Saturdays Eastern Cape Vape Meet.....Buuuuuut I would like to say thank you to the people involved for the huge vape mail! This thing is the biggest vape mail package I have ever received! Come pop onto the Eastern Cape vape meet thread on Saturday for more revealing pictures
> 
> For now all you get is this
> View attachment 12348
> ...



i hereby request the finemaster to exercise his given rights

please step forward mr @Rob Fisher and do your thing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (2/10/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I know I am going to make a few people unhappy with this one but I am keeping the secret safe for Saturdays Eastern Cape Vape Meet.....Buuuuuut I would like to say thank you to the people involved for the huge vape mail! This thing is the biggest vape mail package I have ever received! Come pop onto the Eastern Cape vape meet thread on Saturday for more revealing pictures
> 
> For now all you get is this
> View attachment 12348
> ...


You know @johan keeps spare caps for this kind of thing! You may force him to use one he has been saving back just for such a instance!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/10/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I know I am going to make a few people unhappy with this one but I am keeping the secret safe for Saturdays Eastern Cape Vape Meet.....Buuuuuut I would like to say thank you to the people involved for the huge vape mail! This thing is the biggest vape mail package I have ever received! Come pop onto the Eastern Cape vape meet thread on Saturday for more revealing pictures
> 
> For now all you get is this
> View attachment 12348
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (2/10/14)

I figure its all in good fun! I want the local guys to see this and have the excitement build for Saturday as I can barely control myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (2/10/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I figure its all in good fun! I want the local guys to see this and have the excitement build for Saturday as I can barely control myself


Nice bud, only 2 more sleeps...


----------



## 6ghost9 (2/10/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Nice bud, only 2 more sleeps...



Maybe I should tag them and make sure they see it...mmmmmm


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Maybe I should tag them and make sure they see it...mmmmmm


Besides, the Fines Master cannot fine the Head of the Vaping Council if politics are anything to go by.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I know I am going to make a few people unhappy with this one but I am keeping the secret safe for Saturdays Eastern Cape Vape Meet.....Buuuuuut I would like to say thank you to the people involved for the huge vape mail! This thing is the biggest vape mail package I have ever received! Come pop onto the Eastern Cape vape meet thread on Saturday for more revealing pictures
> 
> For now all you get is this
> View attachment 12348
> ...



someone is playing with fire. 
i bet its an empty box inside that bag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (2/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> someone is playing with fire.
> i bet its an empty box inside that bag


Better not be... I am at that meet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

OK the Judge is in session with a full bench...the sentence has been suspended till the Vape Meet and if the contents are not exciting enough there will be fines a plenty!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Paulie (2/10/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher !

Im gonna coil it and give it a try now

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !
> 
> Im gonna coil it and give it a try now



Awesome but congrats. Show us them coil pics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (2/10/14)

Oooooppppsssss....... those fingers that just get it all wrong sometimes....... hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @johan... I didn't forget about you....
> 
> View attachment 12343
> 
> ...


Do plan to run yourself a bath with all them juices, holy crap. How long would you say that pallet of juices will last you 

Note: Edited by Alex for language


----------



## VapeSnow (2/10/14)

VandaL said:


> *****************, do plan to run yourself a bath with all them juices, holy crap. How long would you say that pallet of juices will last you


Hi its really not necessary to use that type of language. There is a lot of other words you can use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (2/10/14)

At long last home sweet home and what was waiting for me there ......

Smok Bec Pro

Thank you @Sir Vape . Excellent service!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/10/14)

Awesome stuff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (2/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> At long last home sweet home and what was waiting for me there ......
> 
> Smok Bec Pro
> 
> Thank you @Sir Vape . Excellent service!


Funny when you were away from home for 2 weeks and then can't decide if you are happier to see your wife or your vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @johan... I didn't forget about you....
> 
> View attachment 12343
> 
> ...



Thanks it didn't go unnoticed !! here's your cap to wear :

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I know I am going to make a few people unhappy with this one but I am keeping the secret safe for Saturdays Eastern Cape Vape Meet.....Buuuuuut I would like to say thank you to the people involved for the huge vape mail! This thing is the biggest vape mail package I have ever received! Come pop onto the Eastern Cape vape meet thread on Saturday for more revealing pictures
> 
> For now all you get is this
> View attachment 12348
> ...



Do you know what a nappy rash feels like At 04H00 on a Friday morning? Now you have to wear the following to the vape meet  !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (3/10/14)

VAPE MAIL !!!! 

Thank you @Melinda

Dulce de Leche and Melinda' Nilla Custard 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Some more Cyclones for Cyclops's swops!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan (3/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> At long last home sweet home and what was waiting for me there ......
> 
> Smok Bec Pro
> 
> Thank you @Sir Vape . Excellent service!



You lucky bugger!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (3/10/14)

Thanks @Oupa 


Thanks @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Yiannaki (3/10/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @Oupa
> View attachment 12481
> 
> Thanks @JakesSA
> ...


Congrats!! That ZNA is a beauty! 

What a great way to kick off the weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

Oooo what juice is the red juice?


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @Oupa
> View attachment 12481
> 
> Thanks @JakesSA
> ...



Saw the zna at vape club just now, what an awesome mod...

Congrats 



Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/10/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @Oupa
> View attachment 12481
> 
> Thanks @JakesSA
> ...



Awesome vape mail there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (3/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo what juice is the red juice?


Is not red is just the kayfun colored window

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

andro said:


> Is not red is just the kayfun colored window



This Juice?


----------



## andro (3/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This Juice?
> 
> View attachment 12496


Nop. Is aztec from @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (4/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12342
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @RevnLucky7 !!! That EMOW is a stunner!
> ...


The emow is rocking it for me 
Yes I adopted it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (4/10/14)

andro said:


> Nop. Is aztec from @RevnLucky7



looks like a vm bottle tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (4/10/14)

Sorr


shabbar said:


> looks like a vm bottle tho


sorry guys ( and @Rob Fisher ) the aztec is in the kayfun . I mistunderstood the bottle is vm4 from oupa. I never tried and decided to get a bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (4/10/14)

Ready for the month .
Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 6ghost9 (6/10/14)

I do apologise for the late post, My net was so slow all weekend I couldn't load pictures but all is well because its up now .
So as my post created some unpleasant rashes amoung the admins I promised to share all when the time was right. So here it is





This has a story behind it, A post was made in the Eastern Cape Vape Meet thread and then I received a message from @Melinda who wanted to sponsor our meet. Long story short she impressed every single one of us with outstanding service and just the willingness to help out the small town guys who never really feature. This is the reason I love this community! You guys rock and so does all these goodies! It was amazing being able to bring something to the table and get the guys excited 

For the rest of the pictures head over here

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

Vape Mail !!

New charger from Vapeclub  My little one is on it's last legs






And then this. @JakesSA i cannot thank you enough, this VTR has a very special place in my heart and to be able to use it again is very hart warming and you done the fix without asking me a cent. @JakesSA i salute you, you are a plus in this community and with a heart like that you will go far in life.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Xhale (6/10/14)

postman knocked and brought me a Sigelei 100w box mod. After not buying anything for over two months (self-imposed vape ban) I'm like a kid at christmas again! Just waiting for my batteries to charge now

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Xhale said:


> postman knocked and brought me a Sigelei 100w box mod. After not buying anything for over two months (self-imposed vape ban) I'm like a kid at christmas again! Just waiting for my batteries to charge now


no vapemail pics...


----------



## Xhale (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> no vapemail pics...


jammer

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (6/10/14)

Xhale said:


> postman knocked and brought me a Sigelei 100w box mod. After not buying anything for over two months (self-imposed vape ban) I'm like a kid at christmas again! Just waiting for my batteries to charge now



Slight hijack of thread: Are the corners of the box really that sharp that it is an issue?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Replacement Copper Cyclops compliments of Vicious Ant in the Philippines!

It's gonna need some polishing and then into the US Bath!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Xhale (6/10/14)

subjective answer: they're corners, but not sharp. Mine came with 4 replacement copper pins, an unmissable warning about the pins being reverse threaded as well as a sticker addendem in the manual...so it may be a revision, but the corners have been rounded over from all three sides..
best I can describe it is that they are corners...but not sharp. Nothing comes to a point, but they arent radiused like crazy etiher


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Replacement Copper Cyclops compliments of Vicious Ant in the Philippines!
> 
> ...


Awesome, dibs if you want to exchange for a Cyclone.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, dibs if you want to exchange for a Cyclone.



Roger that @Andre! You have first dibs!


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Replacement Copper Cyclops compliments of Vicious Ant in the Philippines!
> 
> ...



awesome @Rob Fisher 
really love the look of this cyclops. a thing of beauty.
hope you enjoy this one as much as you enjoy your cyclones


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, dibs if you want to exchange for a Cyclone.



nice @Andre i was gona offer to buy it from Rob if he doesnt like it but you beat me to it


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @Andre! You have first dibs!


Lol, first time ever I used that term, which I came to know about from this forum.

Says Wikipedia:
_Calling "*dibs*" is the US English term, also known in Ireland as "Bagsies", or "Bags" in the Black Country region of the UK, for an informal convention where one declares a first claim to something to which no one else has a clearly recognized right. Calling "dibs" or "Bagsies" is only possible when the caller wants the responsibility of the object. It is important to note that it is possible to "undibs", if the caller wants to. Such a declaration is often recognized in certain cultures, or sub-cultures, as a means to avoid arguments over relatively trivial issues although can be considered quite rude at some points._

Says Urban Dictionary:
_The most powerful force in the universe, it is used to call possession of a certain object or idea. There are very few things that trump dibs._

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome @Rob Fisher
> really love the look of this cyclops. a thing of beauty.
> hope you enjoy this one as much as you enjoy your cyclones



I don't think I will but I'm going to clean it and load it with a single coil and only one hole open and give it a full test drive!


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think I will but I'm going to clean it and load it with a single coil and only one hole open and give it a full test drive!




Also try it with the one side closed and one side half open thats my sweet spot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think I will but I'm going to clean it and load it with a single coil and only one hole open and give it a full test drive!



best of luck. let the experimenting begin..
if @Andre changes his mind ill gladly take it off your hands


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Some Japanese Cotton and some ready made US Coils. Ya I know it's lazy but when I'm testing stuff it makes my life easier... only the Cyclones get the real McCoy! 




PS @andro you should get a drip tip or three tomorrow or the next day!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

xmas here !!
Vapemail from over the water 







ZNA 30 clone and Vaperwood (Touchwood clone )

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## johan (6/10/14)

kimbo said:


> xmas here !!
> Vapemail from over the water
> 
> 
> ...



Now if it wasn't for the parcel pic .......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (6/10/14)

Xhale said:


> postman knocked and brought me a Sigelei 100w box mod. After not buying anything for over two months (self-imposed vape ban) I'm like a kid at christmas again! Just waiting for my batteries to charge now



You will not be sorry. I love my Sigelei 100W


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Congrats on the new vape mails @Xhale, @Rob Fisher and @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

@kimbo where did you get the Touchwood clone from? How is it?


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

@Rob Fisher i bought it with the ZNA in china, i will have a unboxing tomorrow and a review a day or so later. For now it feels good, made from Red Wood, There is a mini 18350 and the one i got 18650. They are about $22. I will start a group buy if there is some interest

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (7/10/14)

Thanks @Oupa and @JakesSA for this amazing Vapemail. . . Arrived now while I'm at work. . . My wife got the honours to open it up and tease me by sending these pics. 

The rest will be updated in REOMAIL later

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

VapeMail courtesy of @RevnLucky7 




*- Tarks Poison Elite 
- SteamHammer ET3RNITY
- SteamHammer The Good Life - Oak aged*

All 18mg of course...

And a lovely sticker of a strange looking character in flying/biker goggles
All in a nice clear plastic tub

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> VapeMail courtesy of @RevnLucky7
> 
> View attachment 12715
> 
> ...



Enjoy Silver... I want to see that sheep on your car!  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

LOL @RevnLucky7 - I was thinking of putting it on that clear plastic tub and using it for all the empty bottles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## yuganp (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> VapeMail courtesy of @RevnLucky7
> 
> View attachment 12715
> 
> ...



Got the exact same juices but at 12mg. Have not tried it yet as i seemed to have lost all sense of smell and taste. Busy vaping some DIY methol until my tastebuds recover.


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

yuganp said:


> Got the exact same juices but at 12mg. Have not tried it yet as i seemed to have lost all sense of smell and taste. Busy vaping some DIY methol until my tastebuds recover.



please refer to this thread @yuganp 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/losing-the-sense-of-smell-predicts-death-within-five-years.5700/
scientist are so smart these days lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

yuganp said:


> Got the exact same juices but at 12mg. Have not tried it yet as i seemed to have lost all sense of smell and taste. Busy vaping some DIY methol until my tastebuds recover.





Marzuq said:


> please refer to this thread @yuganp
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/losing-the-sense-of-smell-predicts-death-within-five-years.5700/
> scientist are so smart these days lol



No, no .... very black humour. Rather go to this thread @yuganp - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

Andre said:


> No, no .... very black humour. Rather go to this thread @yuganp - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/



my apologies @yuganp 
please refer to @Andre thread instead


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> my apologies @yuganp
> please refer to @Andre thread instead


No reprimand intended, please.....I appreciate darker humour and was riposting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> VapeMail courtesy of @RevnLucky7
> 
> View attachment 12715
> 
> ...


Looking fwd to more good ejuice reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Paid this morning and delivery just happened! Nice one @Sir Vape!




18350 and 18650 versions! Stuck the battery in upside down found a Nautilus mini screwed it on and it doesn't fit flush... pressed the fire button... nothing... read the instructions on the box? No clues there? @Sir Vape any ideas or suggestions? Tried a Cyclone... nudda... nothing... also an Atomic and a Plume Veil. It appears that the 510 lip on the top protrudes a little too much? Tried altering the level of the 510 pin but no luck...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Paid this morning and delivery just happened! Nice one @Sir Vape!
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher undo the cap on top. You will see underneath the 510 is a screw, you can adjust it there. Look in my review thread is photos's

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher undo the cap on top. You will see underneath the 510 is a screw, you can adjust it there. Look in my review thread is photos's



I must be doff because unscrewing any of those screws doesn't alter the height of the protrusion?


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must be doff because unscrewing any of those screws doesn't alter the height of the protrusion?



I had the same problem. I undid the top cap, and under neath the 510 i just did the height there. Mine is working fine now


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must be doff because unscrewing any of those screws doesn't alter the height of the protrusion?


Turn the screw you see in the picture clockwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

kimbo said:


> I had the same problem. I undid the top cap, and under neath the 510 i just did the height there. Mine is working fine now



I did try that but going from the bottom... giving up now... one should not have to cock around with screwdrivers and stuff...

@Andre I just tried that as well but also no luck... both mods don't work.

@Sir Vape over to you.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Paid this morning and delivery just happened! Nice one @Sir Vape!
> 
> ...


Really want to call DIBS! on the 18650   ....but trying very hard to control my spend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did try that but going from the bottom... giving up now... one should not have to cock around with screwdrivers and stuff...
> 
> @Andre I just tried that as well but also no luck... both mods don't work.
> 
> @Sir Vape over to you.


Get a Reo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Two of them nogal! (Those Woody's)


----------



## Sir Vape (7/10/14)

Hi Rob

Odd I tested them before i sent them to you this morning. If you open the bottom you adjust the pin accordingly which I'm sure you did. I used Kanger Mega to test both and they both fired fine. I'll get my courier to collect from you tomorrow and I'll test and resend replacements asap.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Odd I tested them before i sent them to you this morning. If you open the bottom you adjust the pin accordingly which I'm sure you did. I used Kanger Mega to test both and they both fired fine. I'll get my courier to collect from you tomorrow and I'll test and resend replacements asap.



Thanks...

BTW does the Kanger Mega fit flush?


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

@Rob Fisher try one thing before you give up please. When you insert the battery, just push it down firmly then close the door and try then to see if it fires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher try one thing before you give up please. When you insert the battery, just push it down firmly then close the door and try then to see if it fires.



Thanks for your help @kimbo... but my tolerance level for things that don't work is pretty low... it's all packed ready for the courier... I have no doubt that @Sir Vape will sort it out. They do look awesome and I love the wood! But for me it has to be put in a battery and screw on an atty and it must work... fiddling with screwdrivers etc isn't my bag... and if I do start fiddling I will break something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/10/14)

No it does sit flush due to the airflow ridge they built around the top of the plate. It screws down and just sits above the ridge after I have adjusted pin to suit the Kanger atty. No atty will sit flush due to that ridge they built. Could have designed it differently I suppose but I have not had issues with it not firing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> No it does sit flush due to the airflow ridge they built around the top of the plate. It screws down and just sits above the ridge after I have adjusted pin to suit the Kanger atty. No atty will sit flush due to that ridge they built. Could have designed it differently I suppose but I have not had issues with it not firing.



OK please keep the two woodies and I will use the cash to buy something else from you. But I would be very interested to hear how you made it fire once you have had a look at them.


----------



## Sir Vape (7/10/14)

No problem Sir. Will post a vid up as soon as my courier gets them back to me. Let me know what your looking for and I'll get it up to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> No problem Sir. Will post a vid up as soon as my courier gets them back to me. Let me know what your looking for and I'll get it up to you.



Looks like it will be the Kato Mod and will await your feedback! Thanks for the prompt attention! Well handled!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for your help @kimbo... but my tolerance level for things that don't work is pretty low... it's all packed ready for the courier... I have no doubt that @Sir Vape will sort it out. They do look awesome and I love the wood! But for me it has to be put in a battery and screw on an atty and it must work... fiddling with screwdrivers etc isn't my bag... and if I do start fiddling I will break something.



Skip to 5:00

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks like it will be the Kato Mod and will await your feedback! Thanks for the prompt attention! Well handled!



Well at least you got to touch the wood

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Thanks @kimbo I'm gonna open the parcel and try that now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

They both work now! How stupid they don't tell you to do that in the instructions! Thanks for your help @kimbo!

@Sir Vape I'll keep them thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> They both work now! How stupid they don't tell you to do that in the instructions! Thanks for your help @kimbo!
> 
> @Sir Vape I'll keep them thanks!



Plesure @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> They both work now! How stupid they don't tell you to do that in the instructions! Thanks for your help @kimbo!
> 
> @Sir Vape I'll keep them thanks!


What did you have to do?

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (7/10/14)

Good stuff. Happy it's sorted Rob. Big up to @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> What did you have to do?



Stick the battery in upside down and push hard... then everything worked... it has a floating 510 pin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

LOL I enjoyed this thread - moral of the story; always push harder.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## andro (7/10/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher to organize this for me. I liked it since i saw the photo from @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher to organize this for me. I liked it since i saw the photo from @RevnLucky7
> 
> View attachment 12776
> View attachment 12777


Fits the tank beautifully. Perfect paring.. Nice buy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher to organize this for me. I liked it since i saw the photo from @RevnLucky7
> 
> View attachment 12776
> View attachment 12777


oooooh those are nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (7/10/14)

The top part of the kaifun is that reaper mod that @RevnLucky7 sell. Got it a long time ago but never use it . Was waiting for the driptip as well .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/10/14)

andro said:


> The top part of the kaifun is that reaper mod that @RevnLucky7 sell. Got it a long time ago but never use it . Was waiting for the driptip as well .



They make the Kayfuns super snazzy. 
Nice setup bud. Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/10/14)

Thanks @VapeKing .my wallet is now broken properly but i am loving it

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Thanks @VapeKing .my wallet is now broken properly but i am loving it


Niiiiiice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/10/14)

And before i get into more trouble for not posting vape mail pics .. @Melinda thanks to you too

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Heckers (8/10/14)

Awesome packaging from VapeClub as usual.
Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

Heckers said:


> Awesome packaging from VapeClub as usual.
> Thanks @JakesSA
> 
> View attachment 12797
> ...



lol love the little spider and web great touch VapeClub

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Heckers said:


> Awesome packaging from VapeClub as usual.
> Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl
> 
> View attachment 12797
> ...


Now I shall have to walk over to that other thread to see if your Atomic screws in properly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Heckers (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> Now I shall have to walk over to that other thread to see if your Atomic screws in properly.



Im afraid you wont like what you see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (8/10/14)

kimbo said:


> lol love the little spider and web great touch VapeClub



unfortunately I did not get to see that as my wife opened it before I got home but my kids are now playing with the spider.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (8/10/14)

Riddle said:


> unfortunately I did not get to see that as my wife opened it before I got home but my kids are now playing with the spider.


Just in time for halloween

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (8/10/14)

Yay yay, Vape Mail incoming:


----------



## Riaz (8/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Yay yay, Vape Mail incoming:


This is going to give @johan a different kind of rash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Riaz said:


> This is going to give @johan a different kind of rash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*I am totally speechless*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (8/10/14)

johan said:


> *I am totally speechless*


Luckily your fingers still work 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

Well it looks like some things are getting through

510 connection from FT and a button from ebay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Picked up a bottle of this on my lunch break  #yum!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

A parcel from @PeterHarris arrived!

Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan (8/10/14)

Some goodies from @Oupa. Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (8/10/14)

Its always so nice when vendors go the extra mile to source things. And keep you updated. Awesome service as always @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Some goodies from @Oupa. Thanks guys!


Ah, your first rebuildable if I rembember correctly. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/10/14)

Heckers said:


> Awesome packaging from VapeClub as usual.
> Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl
> 
> View attachment 12797
> ...



The extra mile, insight and originality here is very apparent. I wanted to drop a quick msg and commend @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for that packaging! Super stuff. Awesome show of originality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## LandyMan (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, your first rebuildable if I rembember correctly. Enjoy and tell us about it.


That's correct. Now I just need to figure out how to build a coil then I am all set 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (9/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The extra mile, insight and originality here is very apparent. I wanted to drop a quick msg and commend @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for that packaging! Super stuff. Awesome show of originality.



Thx @RevnLucky7, @VapeGrrl handles logistics and customer service so all kudos to her. She rocks even if I do say so myself!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (9/10/14)

Flash-e-vapor V3 on the Vanilla mod. 
Nice atty, made in Germany. Easy to wick, good flavour and more TH then a Kayfun. Although i dont need much TH.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/10/14)

Hope to see some juice reviews from all the people getting juice mail . Hope you enjoying them as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimH (9/10/14)

Thanks @Melinda for your great service
Can't wait to dig in and test

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

Vapemail!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 20


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail!


hahaha, @johan is going to love this! When/if the strike ends you will see post office workers all over the country wearing new caps and t-shirts

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Vapemail!





BumbleBee said:


> hahaha, @johan is going to love this! When/if the strike ends you will see post office workers all over the country wearing new caps and t-shirts



Paul you can be so lucky its SAPO's fault, but hats off to the humor! BumbleBee those SAPO strikers get F@%-ALL from me, not even an old vaped sock infused with toe-jam.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

johan said:


> Paul you can be so lucky its SAPO's fault, but hats off to the humor!



Hahahaha thought i was gonna make u lol abit on that @johan


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hahahaha thought i was gonna make u lol abit on that @johan



Thanks Paul I need humor today LOL!


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

johan said:


> Thanks Paul I need humor today LOL!



All you can do is laugh about this post office strike as there nothing else we can do about it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> All you can do is laugh about this post office strike as there nothing else we can do about it!



Yip, but I won't even buy a stamp from them if they ever open up again - if I can't get it by e-mail or courier, I don't need it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

Our PO is open today. After 2 months of waiting I finally got Jaco's pacage




And its not vape Mail unfortunately 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Keyaam (9/10/14)

Diy concentrates arrived


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Diy concentrates arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No "like" from me due to the parcel pic that caused severe nappy rash in this Pretoria heat  - enjoy your DIY adventure

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/10/14)

Baby vapemail for me (that I picked up at a shop )







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## K_klops (9/10/14)

Just picked this up today, and had to share my excitement. its not really mail as I collected it myself. I have been way too excited about this, finally landed a plume veil RDA and some kick ass kings crown(fight your fate) juice. Man it was definitely worth the wait this RDA kicks some serious clouds. I cannot believe how dense and thick this vapour is. I have a quad coil in now and its surprisingly still quite a cool vape. What tops it off is this juice, its so good if it wasn't poisonous I would drink the bottle. definitely one to try out Thanks so much @Gizmo on the advice and thanks @Stroodlepuff, Your service is always amazing guys!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (9/10/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

K_klops said:


> Just picked this up today, and had to share my excitement. its not really mail as I collected it myself.



Shop purchases are certainly considered Vape Mail and anyone not showing off purchases are liable for a large fine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## kevkev (10/10/14)

Weekend VapeMail baby, thanks @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CraftyZA (10/10/14)

Thanks skyblue!!
First vapemail in months!!!
@Melinda 
Gonna try not to finish all that juice this weekend.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CraftyZA (10/10/14)

And the other one.
Rob was kind enough to give me an aqua clone to play with while I'm waiting to get my hands on the real thing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks skyblue!!
> First vapemail in months!!!
> @Melinda
> Gonna try not to finish all that juice this weekend.


Why the small bottle of Dulce....?


----------



## CraftyZA (10/10/14)

Initially i thought they had no more stock, so i added every dolce bottle that was in stock on the system. Then found they had more, paid a bit extra and added 2 more 30ml bottles. Now i have 100ml of the good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> And the other one.
> Rob was kind enough to give me an aqua clone to play with while I'm waiting to get my hands on the real thing.



I hope you get more use out of it than I did @CraftyZA! I never did try it... Once Maria the Russian arrived all the others went out the window... plus I gave up on clones of that type because they all leaked... will be interesting to see if this one is any good. 

Happy to give pay back for all your help in my early days on the forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> And the other one.
> Rob was kind enough to give me an aqua clone to play with while I'm waiting to get my hands on the real thing.


Vapes like a dream. Just sold my 2 for they were very unproductive.


----------



## CraftyZA (10/10/14)

I'm pretty much over the clones as well. Except for mods. Have a few still. 
Will give feedback over the weekend. Gonna build this with ecowool and fill with dulce de leche tonight for the braai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

And what makes this one is all that much sweeter is it's actually PIF Mail! There is nothing quite like PIF Mail! Three special juices to test in the REO and a spare Cyclone cap for my spare base I have! Oooooooooo! I just love this game!  @Andre you are the MAN!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> And what makes this one is all that much sweeter is it's actually PIF Mail! There is nothing quite like PIF Mail! Three special juices to test in the REO and a spare Cyclone cap for my spare base I have! Oooooooooo! I just love this game!  @Andre you are the MAN!
> 
> View attachment 12925


Lol, do not even try to send this man some stuff - he shall return the favour at least twofold!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

All the new concentrates from @Oupa to try and create another masterpiece like Tropical Ice! And some Clean Cut to try out this flavourless vaping kak idea!  Oh and some PG and VG to tone down strong or kak juices! 




Then we have a metal tank for the Nautilus Mini... why? Just because... And then an Aerotank Mow to see first hand if it's as good as people say it is for newbies.




And then a kak house full of REO Bottles to help me on my way to creating some new ADV flavours with my new concentrates!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## QBad (11/10/14)

I would like to extend a gigantic thank you to some one out there. If i had any idea who the user was I would prefer to do this personaly. Now let me explain... Some one out there decided that yours truely deserves a PIFing... I am now the proud owner of a brand new Vision Spinner V2 sporting an Evod3 tank and LOVING it!!!  I do not have words to express gratitude to you and all the users on the forum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

QBad said:


> I would like to extend a gigantic thank you to some one out there. If i had any idea who the user was I would prefer to do this personaly. Now let me explain... Some one out there decided that yours truely deserves a PIFing... I am now the proud owner of a brand new Vision Spinner V2 sporting an Evod3 tank and LOVING it!!!  I do not have words to express gratitude to you and all the users on the forum!



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! PIF rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (11/10/14)

Awesomeness @QBad and kudos to the PIF member.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

QBad said:


> I would like to extend a gigantic thank you to some one out there. If i had any idea who the user was I would prefer to do this personaly. Now let me explain... Some one out there decided that yours truely deserves a PIFing... I am now the proud owner of a brand new Vision Spinner V2 sporting an Evod3 tank and LOVING it!!!  I do not have words to express gratitude to you and all the users on the forum!


Awesome, enjoy. Kudos to the piffer. Looks like a Mini Protank 3 (mPT3) to me, not an Evod. Great gear to keep you of the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/10/14)

Care package 002  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Care package 002
> 
> View attachment 12972
> 
> ...


Wow, great gear....should keep you busy for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/10/14)

Ye, loving the magma and mephisto atm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (11/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Care package 002
> 
> View attachment 12972
> 
> ...


I believe that big dripper come from fasttech. Let me know how their clone works?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/10/14)

its from vaping walrus, made by SXK/Infinite. It worked flawlessly. until i took it apart to clean it, and the o-ring on the plunger went down the sink  and they dont give extras  will need to make a plan to get it up and running again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> its from vaping walrus, made by SXK/Infinite. It worked flawlessly. until i took it apart to clean it, and the o-ring on the plunger went down the sink  and they dont give extras  will need to make a plan to get it up and running again.


Oh sorry to hear buddy. Hope you can make it work again. Would like to see what o ring u lost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Oh sorry to hear buddy. Hope you can make it work again. Would like to see what o ring u lost.


Send out the drain inspection team!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/10/14)

the one on the inside of the chimney plunger thingy in this picture. its about the size of a really tiny drip tip o-ring, but all of the ones i have are too thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/10/14)

Okay thx. When i get my one ill watch out for that o ring. So you say the big dripper clone works like the bomb?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> its from vaping walrus, made by SXK/Infinite. It worked flawlessly. until i took it apart to clean it, and the o-ring on the plunger went down the sink  and they dont give extras  will need to make a plan to get it up and running again.


Vaping, turning ordinary people into plumbers since 2009!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (11/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> its from vaping walrus, made by SXK/Infinite. It worked flawlessly. until i took it apart to clean it, and the o-ring on the plunger went down the sink  and they dont give extras  will need to make a plan to get it up and running again.



I think we need to have these for vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (11/10/14)

Alex said:


> I think we need to have these for vapers


Lol i agree buddy


----------



## andro (11/10/14)

My worst was loosing the screw from inside the kaifun 3.1 . I took the drain apart in the shop and reschedule my customer for 1 hour later ....... To discover after i took it apart it just fell on the floor .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## DoubleD (11/10/14)

QBad said:


> I would like to extend a gigantic thank you to some one out there. If i had any idea who the user was I would prefer to do this personaly. Now let me explain... Some one out there decided that yours truely deserves a PIFing... I am now the proud owner of a brand new Vision Spinner V2 sporting an Evod3 tank and LOVING it!!!  I do not have words to express gratitude to you and all the users on the forum!



That is down right fantastic  Wow! Geez I love you guys:hug: Congrats @QBad on the gear, I hope you enjoy it thoroughly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/14)

Enjoy the gear @QBad!
Congrats on the PIF - truly remarkable and demonstrates the amazing spirit we have on this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

7 weeks at "sea" well steeped but happy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (13/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> 7 weeks at "sea" well steeped but happy
> 
> View attachment 13026




ooohhh u so lucky to have got urs lol


----------



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> ooohhh u so lucky to have got urs lol


Was shipped 29 August. Was a loooong wait


----------



## Paulie (13/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Was shipped 29 August. Was a loooong wait


i got some from around there 2


----------



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> i got some from around there 2


I know the frustration. I have a priority USPS from the USA 6 - 10 working days delivery ... now over 25 working days ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

QBad said:


> I would like to extend a gigantic thank you to some one out there. If i had any idea who the user was I would prefer to do this personaly. Now let me explain... Some one out there decided that yours truely deserves a PIFing... I am now the proud owner of a brand new Vision Spinner V2 sporting an Evod3 tank and LOVING it!!!  I do not have words to express gratitude to you and all the users on the forum!




Enjoy your new gear bud. That is really super awesome!!

I just love this forum and the incredible people who make it what it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Was shipped 29 August. Was a loooong wait




I have a big order that left 28 August. Seeing your post has given me hope that mine will arrive soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (13/10/14)

johan said:


> Paul you can be so lucky its SAPO's fault, but hats off to the humor! BumbleBee those SAPO strikers get F@%-ALL from me, not even an old vaped sock infused with toe-jam.


I get the sense you opinion about SAPO matches that of mine. I've got an HD video cam and 1 watt FM transmitter from china stuck in the post. Cleared customs (phew! That fm transmitter had me worried) then went all the way to Pretoria. now it's sitting in the pta hub.Thousands possibly lost, since there are no insurance on that package.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Yip, got a couple of grand components also at pta hub (most probably lost forever), had to reorder with UPS courier delivery - needless to say all those specific projects are running at a complete loss.


----------



## CraftyZA (13/10/14)

Well here is something to hold your breath over.
http://www.thenewage.co.za/140401-1007-53-Sapo_waits_on_strike_decision

Strike might end soon. However, I think with the huge backlog some parcels are bound to be lost.
Or damaged even.
Never again will I use SAPO for more than my electricity bill that gets sent to email any ways.
FSCK them and all their glory.
Buying from overseas I will make order big enough to justify R600 - R900 UPS/Fedex fees

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

a big thanks to Andre.R260.00 is a bargain. will give them some lots of love.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BansheeZA (13/10/14)

Happiness..... Kayfun lite plus and some juice from vapeking

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

hands said:


> a big thanks to Andre.R260.00 is a bargain. will give them some lots of love.
> View attachment 13050





BansheeZA said:


> Happiness..... Kayfun lite plus and some juice from vapeking



My gratitude for not posting unopened parcel pics guys. Enjoy and many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Bought on Amazon with a box of Rayon but the Rayon is coming in a separate shipping on a slow boat via China methinks! This parcel was super quick! It only took about 5 days... and the rayon is still in NY... well that's where it appears to be stuck!

Really nice wire cutter and a magnifying head-gear thingy for redoing coils and wicks!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Riaz (13/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Bought on Amazon with a box of Rayon but the Rayon is coming in a separate shipping on a slow boat via China methinks! This parcel was super quick! It only took about 5 days... and the rayon is still in NY... well that's where it appears to be stuck!
> 
> Really nice wire cutter and a magnifying head-gear thingy for redoing coils and wicks!
> 
> View attachment 13051


nice one rob

now show us a pic of you wearing the head-gear thingy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

Riaz said:


> nice one rob
> 
> now show us a pic of you wearing the head-gear thingy



Will do! As soon as I break out my coil making and wick making stuff I'll open the box up and take it out too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (13/10/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Happiness..... Kayfun lite plus and some juice from vapeking




hmmm after some careful inspection the chimney is on the thickish side which crushes the poor top cap o ring much too much to my liking causing some air leaks and a flooding kayfun. 
no worries i will quickly fix that. will take a few photos and put it up on the modding side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

BansheeZA said:


> hmmm after some careful inspection the chimney is on the thickish side which crushes the poor top cap o ring much too much to my liking causing some air leaks and a flooding kayfun.
> no worries i will quickly fix that. will take a few photos and put it up on the modding side



You need to lube the o-rings with some e-juice to prevent this.


----------



## Cat (13/10/14)

@Rob Fisher, how much is the magnifier thing? i got one from fasttech today...(i thought it was the Sony VTC5's i ordered a while ago, that had shipping changed to slow boat, surface mail, because batteries, but it turns out i'd ordered the magnifier when i was half-asleep.)  it is really a POS. What i should have realised is that it is jewellers' loupes, fixed focus 20x, so it only works about 5mm from the object. it's not gonna work for coils. Co-worker is going to bring a Proskit one for me to see, that has three lenses. i should've looked at A1 Radio, but you know it is, too easy to buy stuff at fasttech.


----------



## Cat (13/10/14)

hahahah what gauge wire you using that you wanted a wire-cutter? 16ga? 
Seriously though, in case it helps anyone, wanting electronics wire cutter like that, you don't need expensive good quality for coil wire - makro has decent Mastercraft one. i use a flush-cut one for cutting cable ties.


----------



## LandyMan (13/10/14)

Thanks @GadgetFreak

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BansheeZA (13/10/14)

johan said:


> You need to lube the o-rings with some e-juice to prevent this.


That doesn't work at all. The inner diameter of the o rings are much too small for the wider new chimney. Will have to open the o rings up with the dremmel or thin out the chimney so that all the spare orings from my 3.1 fits.


----------



## Cat (13/10/14)

Don't mess up your o-rings like that, rather get some slightly bigger. and same thickness.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

Cat said:


> @Rob Fisher, how much is the magnifier thing? i got one from fasttech today...(i thought it was the Sony VTC5's i ordered a while ago, that had shipping changed to slow boat, surface mail, because batteries, but it turns out i'd ordered the magnifier when i was half-asleep.)  it is really a POS. What i should have realised is that it is jewellers' loupes, fixed focus 20x, so it only works about 5mm from the object. it's not gonna work for coils. Co-worker is going to bring a Proskit one for me to see, that has three lenses. i should've looked at A1 Radio, but you know it is, too easy to buy stuff at fasttech.



It cost $7.85 and $10 Shipping.... but I also got the nice wire cutters at the same time. This too is a jewelers thingy and may not be suitable... will let you know when I go into coil making mode!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (13/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @GadgetFreak


Hi @LandyMan only a pleasure bud.


----------



## Cat (13/10/14)

7.85! wah! That's less than i paid to fasttech! i think it was $10 or $12 or so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

BansheeZA said:


> That doesn't work at all. The inner diameter of the o rings are much too small for the wider new chimney. Will have to open the o rings up with the dremmel or thin out the chimney so that all the spare orings from my 3.1 fits.



Thats a bummer - return to vendor for replacement.


----------



## BansheeZA (13/10/14)

Thanx for the concern Johan but it is not a problem for me. It won't be the first time for me modding a kayfun to make it work better. This is a minor irritation not an issue. For nou I wil just work the o ring a bit make it fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (14/10/14)

@paulph201
@2 Angry Wolves
@BumbleBee 
@Moist
@huffnpuff 

5 X The Rose
1 x Stumpy kit
*

*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @paulph201
> @2 Angry Wolves
> @BumbleBee
> @Moist
> ...



Woohoo super excited i have not had vapemail in weeks lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/10/14)

Just picked up from Vape King Northcliff

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen (14/10/14)

Woohooooo ! Thanks http://esense.co.za/ Im going on a taste adventure !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan (14/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Just picked up from Vape King Northcliff


Crap, my wife just claimed my brand new mPT3 for herself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Crap, my wife just claimed my brand new mPT3 for herself



She obviously has good taste!


----------



## LandyMan (14/10/14)

johan said:


> She obviously has good taste!


She's got excellent taste, she married me afterall

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Crap, my wife just claimed my brand new mPT3 for herself


Once you get that Kayfun going you will find the mPT3 quite ordinary, just don't let her near your shiney new RBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Once you get that Kayfun going you will find the mPT3 quite ordinary, just don't let her near your shiney new RBA


True. The mPT3 was reserved for discreet vaping on my evod battery, and the PT2 stayng on the SVD. For now I am running the PT2 on the BEC Pro, until I can try and build some Kayfun coils this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/10/14)

@Rob Fisher - the people building the Menthol Ice pipeline from CT to Durbs always get nervous when they see you trying out other Menthol type flavours...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - the people building the Menthol Ice pipeline from CT to Durbs always get nervous when they see you trying out other Menthol type flavours...



I think they are pretty safe @Silver. Some are quite nice but none yet compare to Menthol Ice and the pipeline construction is underway and in no way will the project be derailed by a test or two of others.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Danny (15/10/14)

Exciting mail for me today! Let my DIY juice journey begin. A super speedy delivery by vapour mountain and sky blue vaping

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (16/10/14)

Vape mail baby!!




Gonna make some awesome juices

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (16/10/14)

Vapemail 

Thank you @KimH for the little extra. The Honey Badger sells really good

Some 26g Kanthal, Rayon and the little extra from Vape Den, 2 x Liqua Traditional Tobacco 10ml and Honey Badger 10ml sample

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KimH (16/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail
> 
> Thank you @KimH for the little extra. The Honey Badger sells really good
> 
> Some 26g Kanthal, Rayon and the little extra from Vape Den, 2 x Liqua Traditional Tobacco 10ml and Honey Badger 10ml sample



Only my pleasure Kimbo - enjoy 
Please let me know what you think of the Honey Badger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

Some good vaping times ahead in the near future.




Thanks @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## andro (17/10/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7
Sorry for the side photo but i cant rotate it on my phone . (Fixed it for you Andro. Rob)

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/10/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7
> Sorry for the side photo but i cant rotate it on my phone .
> View attachment 13276




I wonder if that's enough?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (17/10/14)

Thanks rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necropolis (17/10/14)

Wow some you guys spend a lot on vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> Wow some you guys spend a lot on vaping



Yip, this place always makes me feel poor

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7
> Sorry for the side photo but i cant rotate it on my phone . (Fixed it for you Andro. Rob)
> 
> View attachment 13277



Party at your place then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## rvdwesth (17/10/14)

I also thought Vaping saves money compared to Smoking.....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Necropolis (17/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I also thought Vaping saves money compared to Smoking.....



It does up until you discover the world of all the amazing vaping toys that need to be bought!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (17/10/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 and for the extra free juice u 


My Tugboat should be arriving anytime soon ...Thanks @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/10/14)

Mario said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 and for the extra free juice u
> View attachment 13285
> 
> My Tugboat should be arriving anytime soon ...Thanks @JakesSA



I did owe you


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I wonder if that's enough?


If too much, I will gladly help consume. I've only got 8 bottles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mario (17/10/14)

Thanks @JakesSA 
*Tugboat* has just arrived
Love the wrapping ...Lindsay u  :hug:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BillW (17/10/14)

Thanks @Sir Vape for the excellent service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sir Vape (17/10/14)

@BillW Awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/10/14)

Sorry for the delay ohm/sir @johan ... it came in yesterday. A box to share with the man aka @steve

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (18/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Sorry for the delay ohm/sir @johan ... it came in yesterday. A box to share with the man aka @steve
> 
> View attachment 13324



@capetocuba I am your friend


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Sorry for the delay ohm/sir @johan ... it came in yesterday. A box to share with the man aka @steve



Best Vape Mail! A never run out of Rayon package!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> If too much, I will gladly help consume. I've only got 8 bottles



I saw there were some 18mg bottles in your stash @CraftyZA 
Enjoy

Was that 18mg Blackbird?


----------



## capetocuba (18/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Best Vape Mail! A never run out of Rayon package!


I took forever with importitall, like 6 - 7 weeks from order, but they have given me a credit for next order. It got stopped by both British and SA customs, so poor box been through grief


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/14)

Yes black bird. I will start the bottle at 1 ohm to make some space the add pg to 12 later and let it stand for a month. Works every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (18/10/14)

Over 2 months waiting and then bang the PO send me a slip to collect my package, and then after 3 trips to the PO to try and collect it, I managed to actually get it this morning. They sent me a notification this week, but thn when I went there they told me they closed, bu they were sitting inside during the day, yesterday I get there and they tell me they closed at 4pm (I got there at 16:05pm) and then I must come today between 8am and 12.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (18/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Over 2 months waiting and then bang the PO send me a slip to collect my package, and then after 3 trips to the PO to try and collect it, I managed to actually get it this morning. They sent me a notification this week, but thn when I went there they told me they closed, bu they were sitting inside during the day, yesterday I get there and they tell me they closed at 4pm (I got there at 16:05pm) and then I must come today between 8am and 12.
> 
> View attachment 13332
> View attachment 13333
> View attachment 13334


At last, enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (18/10/14)

Now to wait for the rest of my toys, hopefully they all get delivered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (18/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Sorry for the delay ohm/sir @johan ... it came in yesterday. A box to share with the man aka @steve
> 
> View attachment 13324



sell some to me  please....will take 5/10 meters ...lol


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Over 2 months waiting and then bang the PO send me a slip to collect my package, and then after 3 trips to the PO to try and collect it, I managed to actually get it this morning. They sent me a notification this week, but thn when I went there they told me they closed, bu they were sitting inside during the day, yesterday I get there and they tell me they closed at 4pm (I got there at 16:05pm) and then I must come today between 8am and 12.
> 
> View attachment 13332
> View attachment 13333
> View attachment 13334


It's actually quite nice to see a pic of a parcel for a change, I'm sure even @johan will agree 

Congrats dude, seems there is some light at the end of the post office tunnel

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

I was thinking that maby we should start a thread for all lost and hopefully found vapemail lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It's actually quite nice to see a pic of a parcel for a change, I'm sure even @johan will agree
> 
> Congrats dude, seems there is some light at the end of the post office tunnel



Yip, I've discovered over the past couple of months that the word "SAPO" aggravates my nappy rash far more than unopened parcel pics

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## hyphen (19/10/14)

Just got a small package from Slowtech , 5 months later . They sent it to the wrong country ......

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke187 (19/10/14)

hyphen said:


> Just got a small package from Slowtech , 5 months later . They sent it to the wrong country ......



And wheres the vapemail pics. Fines Master is coming for you, just after he finishes the next beer for a hot Sunday afternoon.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/14)

Got my Rose v2 clone from @kimbo's group buy on Friday...




It's a bit of a PITA at first but once you've got it figured out its a pretty good vape....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KimH (20/10/14)

Thanks for the brilliant service @Silverbear 
This little pocket rocket is amazing

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/10/14)

Got some Vape mail from doc in JHB today.












So it's an IPv2 (50w), about 30ml of bobas in 6mg, and some Japanese cotton. Gonna make a new coil and wick my stillare RDA with some jap cotton later. Thanks Doc!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 13426


awww no fair! you got yours first 

and you picked all the flavours I didn't pick, although the Cuppa Jolt does appeal to me I left it because I have enough coffee vapes for now.

Enjoy


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> awww no fair! you got yours first
> 
> and you picked all the flavours I didn't pick, although the Cuppa Jolt does appeal to me I left it because I have enough coffee vapes for now.
> 
> Enjoy



Hehehe... I'm still in search of a coffee vape juice... have tried about a bazillion of them and none make it to ADV status... the closest ever was TopQ Coffee but they seem to have faded into obscurity!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

It appears the strike is over and mail is flowing again! A parcel I have been waiting for for ages just arrived!




The reveal will be in the REO Vape Mail thread shortly!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/10/14)

85 days since it was sent. Thought this package was gone for good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (20/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> 85 days since it was sent. Thought this package was gone for good.


Steeped on its best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

I'm blocking this thread now on my side - unopened parcel pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

johan said:


> I'm blocking this thread now on my side - unopened parcel pics!



Forgive me @johan! It had to be done because we haven't seen a real parcel for so long... it won't happy again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/10/14)

Now I just have to wait for my fasttech package to get my replacement trident so I can test all these juices!


----------



## rvdwesth (20/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> 85 days since it was sent. Thought this package was gone for good.


And how much was the SARS bill?


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> And how much was the SARS bill?


I think R44?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (20/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I think R44?


Lekker man.
I was just waiting for SAPO to move again before I subscribe to ZB... The time is now


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> 85 days since it was sent. Thought this package was gone for good.



Awesome dude!!! 

My wait is just over 60 days and it feels like torture!


----------



## ShaneW (20/10/14)

Glad to see parcels coming again  this thread has been very quiet lately

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (20/10/14)

@johan I hope you made use of this break to stock up on bum cream

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Zegee (20/10/14)

Vape Mail 

Been far too long

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/10/14)

Awesome stuff! Glad to see some vapemail pics again, enjoy guys and gals, some really awesome goodies have been received

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> @johan I hope you made use of this break to stock up on bum cream



Thanks for the heads up, I've blocked this thread on my side, and every now and again just click the "mark as read" on the main page.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BansheeZA (20/10/14)

I'm soooooooooo happy now. Almost ran out of dulce and bavarian cream... 
Now just to mix everything up ad 3mg nic and I'm sorted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morne (20/10/14)

Bombies mail..... Thanks @paulph201

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (20/10/14)

Morne said:


> Bombies mail..... Thanks @paulph201
> View attachment 13458


Hope you enjoy your juice bro! Thanks for the support


----------



## Genosmate (21/10/14)

The much hyped istick,even the box is tiny.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Tiaan (21/10/14)

OK so this is weird. Ordered some Nicoticket 2 weeks ago and prepared myself for a long wait. Imagine my surprise when I found the slip this morning. If only those Reo's can hurry up now!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Tiaan said:


> OK so this is weird. Ordered some Nicoticket 2 weeks ago and prepared myself for a long wait. Imagine my surprise when I found the slip this morning. If only those Reo's can hurry up now!


Great jooses. But, wait a moment....we do not have you on the list of waiting for a Reo? Did you do a pre-order with VM or are you waiting for VM's stock or did you order directly from Reosmods, if I may be so nosey? Oh, and congrats by the way....looking forward to welcome you in Reoville. You will be the 99th Reo household, unless I have missed another somewhere.


----------



## Necris (21/10/14)

Many thanks to @Sir Vape.
Order was here bright and early

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

Tiaan said:


> OK so this is weird. Ordered some Nicoticket 2 weeks ago and prepared myself for a long wait. Imagine my surprise when I found the slip this morning. If only those Reo's can hurry up now!



You lucky fish!

I'm waiting 2 months for my order!


----------



## Sir Vape (21/10/14)

@Necris nice pic bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tiaan (21/10/14)

Andre said:


> Great jooses. But, wait a moment....we do not have you on the list of waiting for a Reo? Did you do a pre-order with VM or are you waiting for VM's stock or did you order directly from Reosmods, if I may be so nosey? Oh, and congrats by the way....looking forward to welcome you in Reoville. You will be the 99th Reo household, unless I have missed another somewhere.


I sneaked in a Preorder with @Oupa after it officially closed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tiaan (21/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> You lucky fish!
> 
> I'm waiting 2 months for my order!



I think the post office is working on a new system. Last in, First Out!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (21/10/14)

thanks @Sir Vape got the juice to try out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tetrasect (21/10/14)

How awesome is this!?

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

tetrasect said:


> How awesome is this!?



Absolutely a Winner of Note! Special marketing skills! I love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (21/10/14)

At last my Robot ZNA 30 is here

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 13540
> 
> ...


Wow the gold is beautiful!!!


----------



## tetrasect (21/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 13540
> 
> ...



Wow... I've always wondered if those fragile stickers make any difference... I have my answer now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (21/10/14)

Thanks @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## kimbo (21/10/14)

andro said:


> Thanks @ShaneW
> View attachment 13544



@andro i think you have enough

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (21/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @andro i think you have enough



When enough is enough?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (21/10/14)

andro said:


> When enough is enough?



When you have all of it?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (21/10/14)

andro said:


> When enough is enough?


show us your joose stash @andro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (21/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> show us your joose stash @andro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## rvdwesth (21/10/14)

Ok.... thats a lot of juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan (21/10/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 13545
> View attachment 13546


Liewe Ouers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 13545
> View attachment 13546


Par for the course....just well stocked.


----------



## kimbo (21/10/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 13545
> View attachment 13546



I take it the party is at your place?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 13545
> View attachment 13546


Holy crap. Now I don't feel so bad Lol 
Nice collection 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (21/10/14)

I want to be sure that the juice i like is always at hand and not running the risk of finish it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Tiaan (21/10/14)

andro said:


> I want to be sure that the juice i like is always at hand and not running the risk of finish it


Yeah I hate running out of my favour juice and then when I get new stock you have to let it steep first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Tiaan said:


> Yeah I hate running out of my favour juice and then when I get new stock you have to let it steep first.


Just loaded a VM4 joose, which has been steeping for at least 4 months (got lost in my drawer). And it is just awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (21/10/14)

Andre said:


> Just loaded a VM4 joose, which has been steeping for at least 4 months (got lost in my drawer). And it is just awesome!




Its great when you have proper steeped juice!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (21/10/14)

tetrasect said:


> How awesome is this!?


Maybe i lost it but did u show what is inside?


----------



## tetrasect (21/10/14)

andro said:


> Maybe i lost it but did u show what is inside?



Nope, it's nothing too exciting, just some Plasma juice and a resistance meter.


----------



## andro (21/10/14)

tetrasect said:


> Nope, it's nothing too exciting, just some Plasma juice and a resistance meter.


Ok . To me vape mail is always exciting . Even when i buy for my inlaws. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## tetrasect (21/10/14)

andro said:


> I want to be sure that the juice i like is always at hand and not running the risk of finish it



when the apocalypse comes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tetrasect (21/10/14)

andro said:


> Ok . To me vape mail is always exciting . Even when i buy for my inlaws. Enjoy



I actually just left the box closed to admire it hahaha, and the camera was packed a way long ago by the time I did open it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/10/14)

Holy sh... @andro!

I've been vaping for almost 5 months, and in all the months put together I haven't even owned a third of that amount.

But that's awesome man. If I could I would - thinking of a particular juice, load it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> Just loaded a VM4 joose, which has been steeping for at least 4 months (got lost in my drawer). And it is just awesome!



My goodness @Andre, how your tastebuds have changed!
You're getting a sweet tongue


----------



## Angie (22/10/14)

Vape Mail @johan this is just for you


----------



## johan (22/10/14)

Angie said:


> Vape Mail @johan this is just for you
> View attachment 13586



And this is just for you ​
​
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (22/10/14)

Just received this via courier. Started steeping already at work  Trying the RY4....damn close to real tobacco, and nice all day vape for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShaneW (22/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Just received this via courier. Started steeping already at work  Trying the RY4....damn close to real tobacco, and nice all day vape for me.



Now you can change your name your name to vapey_robinson

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Just received this via courier. Started steeping already at work  Trying the RY4....damn close to real tobacco, and nice all day vape for me.


Smokey that looks like airing not steeping check riptippers vid on steeping.


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

@Smokey_Robinson https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...Md44LSpz9CjIWTlcg&sig2=ZGbTf1yrXPGY1MoRXfUNUA


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Just received this via courier. Started steeping already at work  Trying the RY4....damn close to real tobacco, and nice all day vape for me.



nice vapemail
lets us know your thoughts or give us a review on your experience with your new flavours


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Just received this via courier. Started steeping already at work  Trying the RY4....damn close to real tobacco, and nice all day vape for me.



Thanks @Smokey_Robinson for sharing your vape mail.
Super!
I think you have gotten the hang of things around here in no time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (22/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Just received this via courier. Started steeping already at work  Trying the RY4....damn close to real tobacco, and nice all day vape for me.


nice mail. quick question what did you pay for those juices?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

Vape Mail from Vapour Mountain Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (22/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice mail. quick question what did you pay for those juices?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I think those 10ml bottles were R60-68 bucks and courier costs R40.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> nice vapemail
> lets us know your thoughts or give us a review on your experience with your new flavours



Thanks. 
Will do.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (22/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> Smokey that looks like airing not steeping check riptippers vid on steeping.



Sorry new to this, wil do that and many thanks.


----------



## RIEFY (22/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> I think those 10ml bottles were R60-68 bucks and courier costs R40.


ok so that's not bad. i see those same juices in our malls for just under 100bucks which is alarming for hangsen

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Sorry new to this, wil do that and many thanks.


thats what this forum is for mate. no apologies needed. we all started off looking doing things and getting help and advice here
ask and thy shall receive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (22/10/14)

@Smokey_Robinson just helping you bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Silver said:


> My goodness @Andre, how your tastebuds have changed!
> You're getting a sweet tongue


Yeah, starting to appreciate the sweet stuff in between - have my Reo Mini always loaded with a dessert type joose. Still lasts me a long time though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angie (22/10/14)

Okay, Okay I will share....... thanks @Oupa, the mad scientist @peterokzn is in his element.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

Do I detect a broken REO @Angie is is it just in case. (The REO repair kit)


----------



## Angie (22/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do I detect a broken REO @Angie is is it just in case. (The REO repair kit)



Nope, a new REO resident wanted the kit (@Yash ) , still waiting on him doing an intro LOL!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Angie said:


> Nope, a new REO resident wanted the kit (@Yash ) , still waiting on him doing an intro LOL!


What?!! Is @Yash on the the Reo Roll Call list? I don't think so? You better report for duty here, @Yash, you will be our 100th Reo household!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> What?!! Is @Yash on the the Reo Roll Call list? I don't think so? You better report for duty here, @Yash, you will be our 100th Reo household!



music: We call on o'l Yash to show us a pic, show us a pic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (22/10/14)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff and vapeking . I will do the video and hopefully is not a vomit
Flavour.
By the way the orchid look sweet and im impressed with the omnitester. Package etc is awesome look like a nice machine

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kaizer (22/10/14)

The Orchid is awesome. I love it. Way better that Kayfun imo.
Just watch out for tank crackers tho...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yash (22/10/14)

Angie said:


> Nope, a new REO resident wanted the kit (@Yash ) , still waiting on him doing an intro LOL!



Thanks @Angie, I have done my intro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yash (22/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do I detect a broken REO @Angie is is it just in case. (The REO repair kit)



Nope, Mae isn't broken! I'm just making sure I have spares just in case!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> @Smokey_Robinson just helping you bro



Lol thanks @gman211991. Was just a little #$%#$%# at myself breaking the thread on the coil


----------



## capetocuba (23/10/14)

Thanks a ton @Rob Fisher !!!   My fusion drip tip has made this "family" complete.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks a ton @Rob Fisher !!!   My fusion drip tip has made this "family" complete.



And she looks stunning!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And she looks stunning!


Ooooh and thanks for the Fuel for Rocket!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks a ton @Rob Fisher !!!   My fusion drip tip has made this "family" complete.
> 
> View attachment 13678




That does look very nice!


----------



## Gizmo (23/10/14)

Oooh. Shiney, thanks my baby Robstet

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

Good Morning forum 

Got me some vape mail..... Thought I'd take this opportunity to show off the cap I got from @johan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (23/10/14)

Oooh. Shiney, thanks my baby Robster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Good Morning forum
> 
> Got me some vape mail..... Thought I'd take this opportunity to show off the cap I got from @johan
> 
> View attachment 13690



You've just upgraded to another one !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Oooh. Shiney, thanks my baby Robstet



Right now load that dual coil and get Vaping @Gizmo'arama!


----------



## RIEFY (23/10/14)

Long overdue vape mail




Thanks @andro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (23/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Long overdue vape mail
> 
> View attachment 13695
> 
> ...



Nice 1 bru! How I wish lol... Come on group by

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Oooh. Shiney, thanks my baby Robster


Nice vapemail. Cant wait for my Cyclops AFC


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

from @Sir Vape .... some shiny copper

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape (23/10/14)

Nice one matey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Long overdue vape mail
> 
> View attachment 13695
> 
> ...



Just love the chinglish spelling "UPGRAABLE"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> from @Sir Vape .... some shiny copper
> 
> View attachment 13696



Thats an awesome beauty of a beast!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (23/10/14)

johan said:


> You've just upgraded to another one !
> 
> View attachment 13694



Hehehehe now I have to make that cap too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (23/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> from @Sir Vape .... some shiny copper
> 
> View attachment 13696


Yeah its cool 

Now, where's mine hmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (23/10/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Yeah its cool
> 
> Now, where's mine hmmmmmmmm



@BumbleBee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Yeah its cool
> 
> Now, where's mine hmmmmmmmm


Babe, if you can take a 2 second drag on this one without coughing.... you can have it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Nice vapemail. Cant wait for my Cyclops AFC



You and me both! Ours are still on their way from the UK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You and me both! Ours are still on their way from the UK!


All good @Rob Fisher. Still need to get my reo from Oupa before i can use it. Hopefully both arrives on the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (23/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Babe, if you can take a 2 second drag on this one without coughing.... you can have it


I also want awesome vape mail!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> I also want awesome vape mail!!!


Then you shall have it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks a ton @Rob Fisher !!!   My fusion drip tip has made this "family" complete.
> 
> View attachment 13678



Now we are talking, love those Fusions.



BumbleBee said:


> from @Sir Vape .... some shiny copper
> 
> View attachment 13696



Awesome, now keep them that way....a polish a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

Andre said:


> Now we are talking, love those Fusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, now keep them that way....a polish a day.


Incredible how quickly this stuff tarnishes, it looks a week old already 

Not going to be polishing anytime soon, I'm after a nice aged patina, my main motivation for choosing the copper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Bombies Mail Baby! Two to try... Blackout City and A Real Nightmare! Thanks @paulph201! 

Very nice touch with the Cloud Flavor Bag! Lily the SL having a look at the bag with anticipation!



Lily standing by for a test drive as soon as the steeping is finished!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shloopie (24/10/14)

Very nice Rob!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

Hope "Rob Fisher said:


> Bombies Mail Baby! Two to try... Blackout City and A Real Nightmare! Thanks @paulph201!





Hope "Rob Fisher said:


> Very nice touch with the Cloud Flavor Bag! Lily the SL having a look at the bag with anticipation!
> View attachment 13754
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome @Rob Fisher Hope you enjoy them as much as i do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Vape essentials

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> I also want awesome vape mail!!!


yeah that makes two of us

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Zodiac (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Vape essentials


I see a 12mg in the mix there @Andre, there is a glitch in the matrix

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Vape essentials



Not quite... Menthol Ice is missing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Zodiac said:


> I see a 12mg in the mix there @Andre, there is a glitch in the matrix


That was with compliments of CloudFlavour...for the tasting. Thanks @paulph201.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not quite... Menthol Ice is missing!


Could not fit into the photo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Vape essentials


Nom nom nom enjoy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Thanks @RevnLucky7 

Were many more I wanted to try, but this will have to do..... Vape Budget ISM!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7
> 
> We're many more I wanted to try, but this will have to do..... Vape Budget ISM!
> 
> View attachment 13785



wow!! what an awesome photo
some serious photographic skills

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> wow!! what an awesome photo
> some serious photographic skills


damn it! was so impressed with the photo i forgot to check out the actual vapemail lol
awesome stash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7
> 
> We're many more I wanted to try, but this will have to do..... Vape Budget ISM!
> 
> View attachment 13785


THAT is an awesome pic!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

View attachment 13785
[/QUOTE]

Really an Arty-Farty photo! enjoy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kaizer (24/10/14)

Awesome pic. Should be used in an advert... Its making me wanna buy some

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7
> 
> We're many more I wanted to try, but this will have to do..... Vape Budget ISM!
> 
> View attachment 13785


Budget you say?  What budget?
Hey where is this budget? hmmm?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Budget you say?  What budget?
> Hey where is this budget? hmmm?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


>


Hide all you want I already saw you!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/10/14)

I'm having vapemail withdrawl symptoms  got to wait for pay day, till I can binge again

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/10/14)

Thanks @Andre for the vapemail. Loving it. I have wanted one of these since I have started my vapelife.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991 (25/10/14)

Does it still count as vapemail if i fetched it myself?




@Oupa thanks will be enjoying these

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> Does it still count as vapemail if i fetched it myself?
> 
> 
> 
> @Oupa thanks will be enjoying these


For sure it does. Enjoy and tell us about it. Here is another one to try with menthol ice - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285


----------



## Matuka (25/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7
> 
> Were many more I wanted to try, but this will have to do..... Vape Budget ISM!
> 
> View attachment 13785



Great pic, the suppliers should give you free juice for life just to promote their products!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hash Punk (25/10/14)

Flavor for the weekend

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

Hash Punk said:


> Flavor for the weekend


Awesome. Good looking bottle too. Please give us a review in the relevant section at the end of the weekend 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (25/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Awesome. Good looking bottle too. Please give us a review in the relevant section at the end of the weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Will do. Just filled my tank after a nice cleaning. About to dig in...


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

Hash Punk said:


> Will do. Just filled my tank after a nice cleaning. About to dig in...


 Enjoy bud

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (25/10/14)

Thanks @JakesSA for the nautis and the 2 new sexy drip tips!

They vape so well!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Alex (26/10/14)

Thanks @paulph201 for the Bombies joose.

Collected from our informal monthly breakfast vape meet this morning.
From left to right - Nana Cream - Bacco B - Kiss The Ring

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks @paulph201 for the Bombies joose.
> 
> Collected from our informal monthly breakfast vape meet this morning.
> From left to right - Nana Cream - Bacco B - Kiss The Ring


Great pic! Enjoy man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (26/10/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks @paulph201 for the Bombies joose.
> 
> Collected from our informal monthly breakfast vape meet this morning.
> From left to right - Nana Cream - Bacco B - Kiss The Ring


Let me know how kiss the ring is


----------



## Alex (26/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> Let me know how kiss the ring is


It's awesome, but Bacco B is the best juice ever.


----------



## johan (26/10/14)

Must agree with @Alex - I love the "Boko Haram" aka Bombies Bacco B
Breakfast vape mail + samples

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

johan said:


> Must agree with @Alex - I love the "Boko Haram" aka Bombies Bacco B
> Breakfast vape mail + samples
> 
> View attachment 13874


oooh whats hiding in there? lol enjoy!


----------



## johan (26/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> oooh whats hiding in there? lol enjoy!



Only condensation of the fumes left

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

johan said:


> Only condensation of the fumes left


im out to  o well i guess its not to long a wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/10/14)

Sunday vapemail 

3 x Bombies and 1 x something secretly special from @paulph201 

1 x Bf Atomic from @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Sunday vapemail
> 
> 3 x Bombies and 1 x something secretly special from @paulph201
> 
> 1 x Bf Atomic from @JakesSA


I dont see these lasting very long LOL enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I dont seeing these lasting very long LOL


Lol, nor do I  

Luckily I know where to find you


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol, nor do I
> 
> Luckily I know where to find you


hhaha was great seeing you today man btw we both just got the atomic shall we see who can make the better coil? fun times ahead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> hhaha was great seeing you today man btw we both just got the atomic shall we see who can make the better coil? fun times ahead



You too bro!

The new atomic is coiled and already in use with some Kiss the Ring! 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it


----------



## Paulie (26/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> You too bro!
> 
> The new atomic is coiled and already in use with some Kiss the Ring!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it


post pics i wanna see ur coil lol


----------



## Humbolt (27/10/14)

Just received my mPt3 along with 2 replacement coils, 2 VM4 30mL juices & a roll of Nichrome wire. Just tested it on my MVP 2 & man oh man what a difference in taste compared to the iClear30. 
Going to purchase some single coils & try my hand at rebuilding.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (27/10/14)

I'm not going to open this thread again until my stuff that's floating around in the SAPO void is delivered. This is driving me up the walls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (27/10/14)

I know its a small package, but its the first components for my wooden box mod. Super duper excited!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (27/10/14)

zadiac said:


> I'm not going to open this thread again until my stuff that's floating around in the SAPO void is delivered. This is driving me up the walls



I know what you mean 

But I keep checking this thread...living vicariously through other peoples vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Lekka Vape Mail
thanks for the FB @ShaneW 

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoke187 (28/10/14)

SAPO Vape Mail Well steeped for over 2 months  Just gotta love the SAPO steeping system

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (28/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> SAPO Vape Mail Well steeped for over 2 months  Just gotta love the SAPO steeping system
> View attachment 13995



I thought this order was a goner for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> SAPO Vape Mail Well steeped for over 2 months  Just gotta love the SAPO steeping system
> View attachment 13995


oooh, that should be yummy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (28/10/14)

KieranD said:


> I thought this order was a goner for sure!


Me too, There wasnt any much movement and then Bang my phone beeps and I rush off to the PO  and just in time, the other juice that I got from you was almost finish, but now I get to try out the famous Maartjie and condensed milk. My next order from you will be coming soon, I need to try that black honey tobacco


----------



## Smoke187 (28/10/14)

The scary thing about receiving this vape mail, was when I collected it, the packaging felt cold and squishy, the first thought that ran through my mind, was, OH Well just my luck, since I thought the bottles leaked. But luckily everything was still sealed.


----------



## KieranD (28/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Me too, There wasnt any much movement and then Bang my phone beeps and I rush off to the PO  and just in time, the other juice that I got from you was almost finish, but now I get to try out the famous Maartjie and condensed milk. My next order from you will be coming soon, I need to try that black honey tobacco


Awesome stuff man  Let me know when you are ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/10/14)

Thanks @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

Only a pleasure @Rowan Francis, hope you enjoy them 

As you can see I put some magnets at the bottom of the bottles so you can stick them to the roof had use them like a brandy tot measure for refilling hehehe

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Only a pleasure @Rowan Francis, hope you enjoy them
> 
> As you can see I put some magnets at the bottom of the bottles so you can stick them to the roof had use them like a brandy tot measure for refilling hehehe



after seeing what my camera did i was thinking how i can confuse it a bid more let me seee .....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/10/14)

That should do

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> That should do



hahah you moved the magnets


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/10/14)

VapeClub Vapemail

Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for the brilliant service!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/10/14)

Juicy Joe's vape mail!

Thanks @ShaneW !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/14)

Ooh I got nice vape mail!





Thanks MDK Vapes (@Al3x) for great service! And a good deal.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BooRad (28/10/14)

Ooo I finally got me some vape mail to show off! 

XXIX mod and Rocket Pop




Isn't she just a beaut!




Thank you @Sir Vape, I'm loving it

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

BooRad said:


> Ooo I finally got me some vape mail to show off!
> 
> XXIX mod and Rocket Pop
> View attachment 14013
> ...


Great looking mod! And awesome phodies


----------



## Sir Vape (28/10/14)

@BooRad Awesome bro

Happy your Happy !!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

OK the next person to do one of the following is getting fined... 

1. Upside down or sideways picture that cause me to crick my neck.
2. A picture large than 800x600
3. A non cropped picture!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kaizer (28/10/14)

I hate this thread..... makes me so sad 

I want vape mail too


----------



## rogue zombie (28/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the next person to do one of the following is getting fined...
> 
> 1. Upside down or sideways picture that cause me to crick my neck.
> 2. A picture large than 800x600
> ...



Sorry sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

OK the next person to do one of the following is getting fined... 

A picture of a parcel.
Upside down or sideways picture that cause me to crick my neck.
A picture large than 800x600
A non cropped picture!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the next person to do one of the following is getting fined...
> 
> 1. Upside down or sideways picture that cause me to crick my neck.
> 2. A picture large than 800x600
> ...


Apologies sir.

The resolution I can fix. The sideways ones... not so much... Sometimes my phone posts them right, other times not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Apologies sir.
> 
> The resolution I can fix. The sideways ones... not so much... Sometimes my phone posts them right, other times not.



Resolution is a great start... and the sideways ones I come afterwards and fix most of them anyway... I'm too OCD to leave them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

... but unopened parcel pics, nobody can fix!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (28/10/14)

I can fix unopened parcels.... send them to me

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Kaizer said:


> I can fix unopened parcels.... send them to me



Grap Gat! not "...." but "pics"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (28/10/14)

Halloween Vape Mail! I won't post the pic of the unopened parcel, but it was beautifully wrapped in halloween cobwebs and a little creepy spider, very cool! Thanks Vapeclub!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

Bombies baby 




Thank you @paulph201 for the awesome service! 
Love the cloud flavour Beenie 
Can't wait to try these juices

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Mike (28/10/14)

Kanthal 34, 30 and ribbon. POW!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

johan said:


> ... but unopened parcel pics, nobody can fix!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Resolution is a great start... and the sideways ones I come afterwards and fix most of them anyway... I'm too OCD to leave them!


Thanks for that.


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the next person to do one of the following is getting fined...
> 
> 1. Upside down or sideways picture that cause me to crick my neck.
> 2. A picture large than 800x600
> 3. A non cropped picture!



And what about 600X800, considering that point 1 is also a requirement


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

Anyways 

Got some vape mail today from SkyBlue Vaping:



And a little extra in the pumpkin (Thanks Melinda):

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riaz (28/10/14)

Mike said:


> Kanthal 34, 30 and ribbon. POW!
> 
> View attachment 14039


thats a lot of wire 

where did you buy it from?


----------



## abdul (28/10/14)

@LandyMan nice mail, placed my order today for some juice from SkyBlue Vaping. But i missed the Premium juice,  really want some peaches & cream. Next order it is


----------



## Paulie (28/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> Bombies baby
> 
> View attachment 14038
> 
> ...



Awsome man! caint wait to hear your verdict  enjoy


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/10/14)

@ShaneW - This Flavour is GREAT! I should have taken more than one bottle!!






Thanks again.

( @Rob Fisher - I tried lowering the resolution / Posting right side up to prevent you breaking your neck / Focusing solely on Juicy Joes Logo - Juice - Mod. Hope you approve  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> ( @Rob Fisher - I tried lowering the resolution / Posting right side up to prevent you breaking your neck / Focusing solely on Juicy Joes Logo - Juice - Mod. Hope you approve  )



Perfect! Nicely cropped.... resolution reduced... just fine and dandy post! No fine for you Brick!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Perfect! Nicely cropped.... resolution reduced... just fine and dandy post! No fine for you Brick!


Thanks Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Halloween Vape Mail! I won't post the pic of the unopened parcel, but it was beautifully wrapped in halloween cobwebs and a little creepy spider, very cool! Thanks Vapeclub!
> 
> View attachment 14045



Awesome vape mail and I rated yours especially "winner" just because you prevented me from getting nappy rash by not posting an unopened parcel pic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WHITELABEL (28/10/14)

johan said:


> Awesome vape mail and I rated yours especially "winner" just because you prevented me from getting nappy rash by not posting an unopened parcel pic.


Haha, it's only because I didn't want a fine. I'm not sure what a fine is, but I'm pretty sure I don't want one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Haha, it's only because I didn't want a fine. I'm not sure what a fine is, but I'm pretty sure I don't want one!



A fine is not half as bad as my nappy rash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (28/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Anyways
> 
> Got some vape mail today from SkyBlue Vaping:
> View attachment 14043
> ...


That snake is glow in the dark!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

Derick said:


> That snake is glow in the dark!


Yeah, my son's already showed me, using some pillows and blankets to build a "darkroom"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/10/14)

*** This post has been changed by the fine master to save someone a large fine for a pic that's resolution was too high... the pic was sideways... and it needed cropping... *** Now doesn't this look better? 

Thanks @TylerD for sorting the drama. 
83 days of shipping from Vulcan vapour in the US. Incase someone plans on using them

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> After 83 days of shipping (seeing it as steeping time to stay positive).


Someone's tendering for a fine I see ... LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/10/14)

That thing won't rotate, pic was taken normally, stupid tappettalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danny (28/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> After 83 days of shipping (seeing it as steeping time to stay positive).


I marked it winner just for the artistic angle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rellik (28/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> That should do


That must have taken a while to accomplish...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ConradS (28/10/14)

Nice little package from @Oupa 





Menthol Ice and Coconut concentrate for you-know-what - believing all the recommendations so giving it a whirl.
30 ML bottle of Choc Mint, loved the sample!
Dean to try out in 30ml (brave)
Sample of Peach Rooibos
Sample of Mixed Berry
Couple more spare Reo bottles to ease the rotation

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> That thing won't rotate, pic was taken normally, stupid tappettalk



Fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/10/14)

Rellik said:


> That must have taken a while to accomplish...


I have almost infinite patience!! And yes it did take a while to setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

ConradS said:


> Menthol Ice and Coconut concentrate for you-know-what - believing all the recommendations so giving it a whirl.



Give it horns!


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> SAPO Vape Mail Well steeped for over 2 months  Just gotta love the SAPO steeping system
> View attachment 13995


 Frankly, i suspect any vaper would much rather take the "in-home" steeping angle 
Hope they are epic! The waiting was more expensive than the costs!


----------



## Moist (28/10/14)

Got me some vape mail too

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AndreFerreira (28/10/14)

my new baby

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

Moist said:


> Got me some vape mail too



Nice mail. Please give a review on how u find them. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> my new baby
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome pairing. You are really going to enjoy that. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)

Due to a distinct lack of Vape Mail lately I thought I would go back in my pics and try and find my first Vape Mail... and here is the first pic of Vape Mail I ever took! An eGo-C Twist with mPT2, my SVD and some TopQ Juices!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Due to a distinct lack of Vape Mail lately I thought I would go back in my pics and try and find my first Vape Mail... and here is the first pic of Vape Mail I ever took! An eGo-C Twist with mPT2, my SVD and some TopQ Juices!
> 
> View attachment 14067



Lol... Now days it's just wood and menthol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (28/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> And what about 600X800, considering that point 1 is also a requirement


Yeah,whats that 800x600 all about and how do I do that on this Steve Jobs machine,I can't afford a fine I spend too much on vaping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> Yeah,whats that 800x600 all about and how do I do that on this Steve Jobs machine,I can't afford a fine I spend too much on vaping.



There must be an app for shrinkage. To avoid the fine I used the screenshot function while viewing the photo, it seems to reduce the size somewhat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> There must be an app for shrinkage. To avoid the fine I used the screenshot function while viewing the photo, it seems to reduce the size somewhat.


Mmmm.Too complicated for me.Can I treat forum fines like those speeding fines I get (regularly),I'll pay only after I'm served with a summons.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (28/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> There must be an app for shrinkage. To avoid the fine I used the screenshot function while viewing the photo, it seems to reduce the size somewhat.



use Paint.NET it is free and very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/10/14)

kimbo said:


> use Paint.NET it is free and very nice


Oh s**t I just realised after my last post that the fines master knows my address and SAPS and the local traffic dept don't.I'l pay any fine the forum deems sensible in return for confidentiality.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

kimbo said:


> use Paint.NET it is free and very nice



I meant from my Android phone


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> I meant from my Android phone



Use Snapseed...my goto on android for any graphic related stuff. It's owned by google and it's free 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.niksoftware.snapseed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

swapped my atomic for the magma. still counts as vapemail in my book

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> swapped my atomic for the magma. still counts as vapemail in my book
> 
> View attachment 14069


Nice, are you gonne bf the Magma?


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Nice, are you gonne bf the Magma?



no i wont be making it bf. i got it to use as a dripper for my cinnamon vapes. i find using a bf mod with strong cinnamon leads to a lengthy tedious process. so to overcome that and seeing i mainly vape cinnamon when im at home i decided to go dripper and use it on my svd.
i think the variety will also add some excitement in my vaping journey.


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> no i wont be making it bf. i got it to use as a dripper for my cinnamon vapes. i find using a bf mod with strong cinnamon leads to a lengthy tedious process. so to overcome that and seeing i mainly vape cinnamon when im at home i decided to go dripper and use it on my svd.
> i think the variety will also add some excitement in my vaping journey.


Good thinking, yes cinnamon sticks to the Reo innards like there is no tomorrow. So far I did not like cinnamon based jooses, but still have a red hot one I have to test.


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Good thinking, yes cinnamon sticks to the Reo innards like there is no tomorrow. So far I did not like cinnamon based jooses, but still have a red hot one I have to test.



the red hot cinnamon is my preferred option. the milder cinnamon has an odd after taste if not paired with a sweet enough juice.
the reason for me starting to vape was actually a cinnamon juice. @imtiaaz.ganief gave me a few toots on his mod last year sometime with some fuzion - hell frozen over. and from there on the exploration started. and now still continues


----------



## Al3x (29/10/14)

Vape mail baby. Smell of these juices are out of this world. I am really amazed need to vape this now. Thanx @KieranD awesome

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Tom (29/10/14)

Decided to get something regulated with a bit of power.....and so far loving it! Running the Blackwood at the moment at 60W. Awesome.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (29/10/14)

Vapemail from over the water for review 






* Trident v2 22mm 
Asmodus 30mm 
TOBH Atty v2* *22mm*

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (29/10/14)

Nice bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

stepped into vapemob to try their twisted 28g kanthal and got some 0.5 flat kanthal to try and some backup rayon

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rvdwesth (29/10/14)

Got my Aqua today - 25 days later  but hey at least I have it.
Now for the MBV juice

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Riaz (29/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> View attachment 14102
> 
> 
> Got my Aqua today - 25 days later  but hey at least I have it.
> Now for the MBV juice


you gona love that aqua


----------



## rvdwesth (29/10/14)

Riaz said:


> you gona love that aqua


@Riaz I already built it!! 
Vaping on a dualcoil 1.2Ohm on VM Banana Cream.... I think... I do really think it is a tight match between this bad boy and the Kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @Riaz I already built it!!
> Vaping on a dualcoil 1.2Ohm on VM Banana Cream.... I think... I do really think it is a tight match between this bad boy and the Kayfun.


Glad you got it at last. For me the magic spot was at 0.6 ohms.


----------



## rvdwesth (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Glad you got it at last. For me the magic spot was at 0.6 ohms.


Ya I think I might have wicked it too much - Bit dryish Vape, but the flavour is very good.
I will try him just now with less cotton.
Then later with less ohms


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/14)

Vape Mail of sorts... the courier arrived and delivered vape stuff... only problem was that it was just the Woodvil Lacewood 18650 returned from a visit to Knysna!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> tappettalk


----------



## Mario (29/10/14)

KimH said:


> Thanks for the brilliant service @Silverbear
> This little pocket rocket is amazing
> View attachment 13421


 
Please give your take on the ISTICK when ready


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail of sorts... the courier arrived and delivered vape stuff... only problem was that it was just the Woodvil Lacewood 18650 returned from a visit to Knysna!
> 
> View attachment 14109
> View attachment 14110



Can't say congratulations .... what to say? ... umm .. much better background

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/14)

Moist said:


> Got me some vape mail too


Where did you get these from?


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Where did you get these from?


www.sirvape.co.za


----------



## Moist (29/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Where did you get these from?


But Sir Vape of course!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Where did you get these from?



http://www.sirvape.co.za/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hash Punk (29/10/14)

Might just regret this.... vape king trick or treat juice. 3 bottles...
3 people plunging in...
And ill post 3 reviews of as soon as i get a chance..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## K_klops (29/10/14)

Got this in today.
Thanx again @Stroodlepuff and vape king
Best mixture ever!
Favourite juce running on the legends.
Mm mmm mmm nom nom!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Glad you got it at last. For me the magic spot was at 0.6 ohms.


never really got into mine....actually reminds me to put it up for sale.
I did not like the driptip juice control thingie.


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

Tom said:


> never really got into mine....actually reminds me to put it up for sale.
> I did not like the driptip juice control thingie.


the adjustable juice flow is mainly for high VG juices

most of the time mine is closed completely, but sometimes i open it about one rotation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## koilastir (30/10/14)

My first vape mail, Sigelei 100W, what a beast! Super quick delivery and great service from @Sir Vape, can't wait to get home to start building for this thing!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (30/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail of sorts... the courier arrived and delivered vape stuff... only problem was that it was just the Woodvil Lacewood 18650 returned from a visit to Knysna!
> 
> View attachment 14109
> View attachment 14110



Rob, why did the lacewood have to go to knysna?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, why did the lacewood have to go to knysna?



John wanted a good look at it and he wanted to see how it works first hand and take measurements etc.

It's a pristine Woodvil and never seen a bottle of juice and is in perfect condition with gold sub ohm contacts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (30/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> John wanted a good look at it and he wanted to see how it works first hand and take measurements etc.
> 
> It's a pristine Woodvil and never seen a bottle of juice and is in perfect condition with gold sub ohm contacts!


Price, since it sounds like a selling pitch!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Price, since it sounds like a selling pitch!



Hehehe... When my others return from the Spa and they are on their way I may be conned into selling her but not just now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (30/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... When my others return from the Spa and they are on their way I may be conned into selling her but not just now...


Might hold you to that Mr Fisher! Calling dibs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> John wanted a good look at it and he wanted to see how it works first hand and take measurements etc.
> 
> It's a pristine Woodvil and never seen a bottle of juice and is in perfect condition with gold sub ohm contacts!


I knew I did a good job with the cleaning before I sent it back Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Might hold you to that Mr Fisher! Calling dibs...



nice @CYB3R N1NJ4 if you didnt call dibs i am certail the rest of the forum members would have


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> nice @CYB3R N1NJ4 if you didnt call dibs i am certail the rest of the forum members would have


Got to see how its done around here! One has to learn the ways of the wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!!!
Wife ordered me a Smok e-Pipe 2 for my birthday, and my 10 year old son decided its a good idea to get me a bigger case, as my collection is growing. It arrived this afternoon:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Vape Mail Baby!!!
> Wife ordered me a Smok e-Pipe 2 for my birthday, and my 10 year old son decided its a good idea to get me a bigger case, as my collection is growing. It arrived this afternoon:

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## koilastir (30/10/14)

"I'm ready!" Today was a good day, two packages delivered on time. Shoutout to Vapour Mountain for the batteries.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LandyMan (30/10/14)

koilastir said:


> View attachment 14221
> "I'm ready!" Today was a good day, two packages delivered on time. Shoutout to Vapour Mountain for the batteries.


Wating for mine via Fastway, and no-one's home tomorrow  Can one change the delivery address this late in the process?


----------



## koilastir (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Wating for mine via Fastway, and no-one's home tomorrow  Can one change the delivery address this late in the process?


They're really good on the phone, so give them a call and I'm sure they'll help you out.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

I am beginning to dislike FastWay... They stuffed up both orders that were couriered through them. One order the driver just didn't feel like delivering so he took it back to the depo and it was delivered 2 days later... And the other is was shipped from Cape Town on Tuesday and for some or other inexplicable reason ended up at the Durban depot... I am in Johannesburg... 

But ja, what can we say... looks like they also offer the free steeping service. Lol. I am beginning to think that any business with "Fast" in it's name offers the exact oposite. Lol. Fastway... FastTech... etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Vapemail baby!!

Thanks @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/10/14)

Vapemail thx @Sir Vape 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Vapemail thx @sirvape
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2




Nice vapemail. I see some flavours on my to get list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Vapemail baby!!
> 
> Thanks @Yiannaki
> 
> View attachment 14223


Glad it arrived safely bro  enjoy the cyclone awesomeness


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> View attachment 14216


Now there is an idea!! Treat the wick with zambak before installing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Most


Yiannaki said:


> Glad it arrived safely bro  enjoy the cyclone awesomeness


 Definitely will. Favourite atty by far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (31/10/14)

Tnks vape club!! @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for the istick! Great service as always!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (31/10/14)

Vape Mail 




Happy Halloween indeed...thanks VapeClub (@VapeGrrl and @JakesSA)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

free3dom said:


> Vape Mail
> 
> View attachment 14270
> 
> ...


Love the new red!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> Love the new red!


i love it also hahaha


----------



## Moist (31/10/14)

free3dom said:


> Vape Mail
> 
> View attachment 14270
> 
> ...


That eleaf looks so awesome! Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

free3dom said:


> Vape Mail
> 
> View attachment 14270
> 
> ...


eleaf looks really good. stealth vape build


----------



## JB1987 (31/10/14)

Got me some vape mail today! Thanks Skyblue for the wonderful goodies and for the surprise Strawberry Snap juice, great service as always!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## capetocuba (31/10/14)

Wow some awesome mail!  Thanks @VapeGrrl & @JakesSA !!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## free3dom (31/10/14)

JB1987 said:


> Got me some vape mail today! Thanks Skyblue for the wonderful goodies and for the surprise Strawberry Snap juice, great service as always!
> 
> View attachment 14276



Nice, Straweberry Snap is one of my favourite juices....enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

That first f&# pic was totally unnecessary @capetocuba - the other 2 awesome though. How the heck am I going to do witch hunting tonight with a severe nappy rash?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (31/10/14)

johan said:


> That first f&# pic was totally unnecessary @capetocuba - the other 2 awesome though. How the heck am I going to do witch hunting tonight with a severe nappy rash?


If it wasn't for your nappy rash that needed some more "go to" I would have skipped the courier package completely @johan


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> If it wasn't for your nappy rash that needed some more "go to" I would have skipped the courier package completely @johan



Did you know, face sitting can kill

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Wow some awesome mail!  Thanks @VapeGrrl & @JakesSA !!!
> 
> View attachment 14275
> View attachment 14277
> View attachment 14278


Ah, can't wait to hear your impressions on the Odin - is it BF? You are privileged, mine only shipping on Monday.


----------



## capetocuba (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, can't wait to hear your impressions on the Odin - is it BF? You are privileged, mine only shipping on Monday.


Thanks @Andre . No she is non bf. I already have 5 bf attys for my 2 Reos. I have only had an Igo W for dripping, so needed to expand there a bit. I have opened it up and so far I am happy with the quality. I will put a dual coil on her later and will let you know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks @Andre . No she is non bf. I already have 5 bf attys for my 2 Reos. I have only had an Igo W for dripping, so needed to expand there a bit. I have opened it up and so far I am happy with the quality. I will put a dual coil on her later and will let you know


Ah, thanks. That explains the later shipping - mine is on the bf list. Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (31/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Wow some awesome mail!  Thanks @VapeGrrl & @JakesSA !!!
> 
> View attachment 14275
> View attachment 14277
> View attachment 14278



Thats a winning combo!

Let me know how the Odin is as im a huge fan!

Also if you need any help with the build just pm me


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Wow some awesome mail!  Thanks @VapeGrrl & @JakesSA !!!
> 
> View attachment 14275
> View attachment 14277
> View attachment 14278




excellent vapemail and love the packaging

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (31/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thats a winning combo!
> 
> Let me know how the Odin is as im a huge fan!
> 
> Also if you need any help with the build just pm me


Always looking for help mate! I want to drip at 0.2ohms so figuring which wire to use


----------



## Paulie (31/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Always looking for help mate! I want to drip at 0.2ohms so figuring which wire to use


im currently using 24 g vapowire dual 8 wrapps and its not as low as you want to go but its sublime!


----------



## capetocuba (31/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> im currently using 24 g vapowire dual 8 wrapps and its not as low as you want to go but its sublime!


Awesome mate, I have that in my arsenal, so will probably go at 6 wraps and see where that goes, will test ohms of course!


----------



## JB1987 (31/10/14)

And some more vape mail that just arrived! Thanks Vape Club, fantastic service and great packaging as always! I'm loving these starter kits, got myself a second one and another for a friend as well

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (31/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Awesome mate, I have that in my arsenal, so will probably go at 6 wraps and see where that goes, will test ohms of course!


Awsome please post your thoughts in the Odin section  Will be interesting to hear your thoughts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (31/10/14)

I collected some juice yesterday from Vape Cartel, but that doesn't count as mail.
But today Fastway dropped some more stash at my house

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KieranD (31/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I collected some juice yesterday from Vape Cartel, but that doesn't count as mail.
> But today Fastway dropped some more stash at my house
> 
> View attachment 14286



It totally does @rvdwesth.. post it up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (31/10/14)

Holy crap, best vapemail so far  Thanks again @Nimbus_Cloud. The first pic is for Johan as I know just how much he likes them

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth (31/10/14)

KieranD said:


> It totally does @rvdwesth.. post it up



Ok then - As soon as I get home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Mike said:


> Holy crap, best vapemail so far  Thanks again @Nimbus_Cloud. The first pic is for Johan as I know just how much he likes them
> View attachment 14287
> 
> View attachment 14288
> ...



Yea and this one's for you :

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike (31/10/14)

How did you know I'm a fan?!  Thanks Johan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (31/10/14)

Some Vape mail from Craft Vapour 






Then some from Juicy Joes





Then some taste box samples from Juicy Joes - big thanks to @ShaneW will get them in the boxes asap 





And some non-appearance related mail... A Raspberry Pi to play with

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some Vape mail from Craft Vapour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Havana Gold is awesome, next time try the Gryphon's Breath - can't yet decide which one I like the most.

You going to make your own media center with the RP?


----------



## thekeeperza (31/10/14)

johan said:


> That Havana Gold is awesome, next time try the Gryphon's Breath - can't yet decide which one I like the most.
> 
> You going to make your own media center with the RP?


Shane sent me a sample so will give it a try this weekend @johan


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Shane sent me a sample so will give it a try this weekend @johan



Let me know how you find the G.B


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Wow, when this forum started not so many months ago it was somewhat of a struggle to get a variety of good jooses locally. Now we are all spoilt for choice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I collected some juice yesterday from Vape Cartel, but that doesn't count as mail.
> But today Fastway dropped some more stash at my house
> 
> View attachment 14286



i beg to differ, whether collected or delivered still counts as vapemail.
nice stash by the way

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i beg to differ, whether collected or delivered still counts as vapemail.
> nice stash by the way



 Oh shoosh! we like pics whether collected or delivered or even stolen!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some Vape mail from Craft Vapour
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow now thats vapemail
cant think of a better way to start the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Oh shoosh! we like pics whether collected or delivered or even stolen!



totally agree with you @johan 
like i said. its vapemail whether collected or delivered. and now stolen too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> totally agree with you @johan
> like i said. its vapemail whether collected or delivered. and now stolen too



Speed reading is not for old men like me, my sincere apologies I read your OP totally ARSEWAYS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Let me know how you find the G.B


Will do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Speed reading is not for old men like me, my sincere apologies I read your OP totally ARSEWAYS!
> 
> View attachment 14295



figured as much but no apologies needed. it provided some humor which makes it worth it lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## exodus (31/10/14)

Just got this from eciggies. Great servive and very helpfull for a noob like me. And best of all close to home. Tried the istick while i was ther with a nautilus mini and all i will say is i need the end of november to come so i get my bonus. Its upgrade time again!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/14)

exodus said:


> Just got this from eciggies. Great servive and very helpfull for a noob like me. And best of all close to home. Tried the istick while i was ther with a nautilus mini and all i will say is i need the end of november to come so i get my bonus. Its upgrade time again!
> View attachment 14299



Have you bought that peanut butter before?
What flavour did you buy? I love the Drag-On Nougat for once in a blue moon something sweet. Mix at 6% to base. It's very strong@


----------



## exodus (31/10/14)

Nope trying the peanut butter for the first time and the Drag-on i went for the nougat, read good things here so just mixed now steeping for 4 days. I cant wait to try in. Thanks for the advice, will do


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/14)

Curious to know your thoughts on that articular peanut butter. It seems to be one of those juices you either love whole heartedly, or despise. no middle ground. Hope you love it!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

I know I rave every-time but the packaging of vape mail like this excites me no end! 



Next up is a 510 connector thingy and a volt checking thingy! And the iStick! Man this is way smaller than you expect! Awesome!




Then two locally made drip tips! Really nice!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## exodus (31/10/14)

Thanks. Haha. I hope I love it also. will definitely check it out.


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 14305



I Have to say this. LOVE that "fire" button!!
Epic stuff!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I know I rave every-time but the packaging of vape mail like this excites me no end!
> 
> ...



that packaging makes me regret not ordering something. awesome mail @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Sitting and waiting for vape mail ... 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/14)

A Little VapeMail from Vapour Mountain.

Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> A Little VapeMail from Vapour Mountain.
> 
> Thanks @Oupa


That is an understatement if ever....enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> That is an understatement if ever....enjoy.


 Thanks @Andre


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> A Little VapeMail from Vapour Mountain.
> 
> Thanks @Oupa


A little? 
No wonder I haven't got feedback in my order yet


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> A Little VapeMail from Vapour Mountain.
> 
> Thanks @Oupa


 

Oh, and it was misdirected via FastWay too... went to Durban first and then to me.  Free steeping service. 

(this was by no means VM's fault. Entirely FastWay)


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> A little?
> No wonder I haven't got feedback in my order yet


 Sorry @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Sorry @Marzuq



Hahaha u said that almost like u meant it. Happy vaping boet


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Hahaha u said that almost like u meant it. Happy vaping boet


 Almost. lol. Hope your stuff gets to you soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Some awsome vape mail from SkyBlue!!

And some Birthday vape mail for Jaco 

And as always something for the kids 

Thank you @Melinda and @Derick! You guys are awsome!!

PS: I love the scull tot glass for Jaco. That will be the only one he will be allowed to drink out of from now :giggle




Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Awesome vape mail @annemarievdh - now just be nice to Jaco and get him a proper 1l drinking mug 

Here's a proper example:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Aaaawwww I love those old movies!!! You put a smile on my face, thank you @johan

And...

He doesn't need a glass, its already in glass





Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Aaaawwww I love those old movies!!! You put a smile on my face, thank you @johan
> 
> And...
> 
> ...



You're a good wife  - I hope you have more for him to fill the empty spaces


----------



## Melinda (31/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 14314
> View attachment 14315
> View attachment 14316
> 
> ...



Glad you like it  How can I forget the kiddies...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Thats a whole case, and there is another case full standing in the back room for later in the weekend 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/10/14)

Melinda said:


> Glad you like it  How can I forget the kiddies...



They're playing pirates now. You made there day 2. Cant wait for Jaco to come home now to give his surprise to him 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

BOOM!! VAPE MAIL! Now just waiting for my VM order 





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (31/10/14)

Thanks @JakesSA 


One istick and the aerotank will be the new setup for my inlaw. He use a mini aerotank and 2 spinner v2 . Im sure he will like the bigger thank ans smaller size battery .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/10/14)

Thanks to my fellow greek at cloud flavour @paulph201  you're a rock star!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan (1/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> BOOM!! VAPE MAIL! Now just waiting for my VM order


Fastway is slowly getting onto my sh!tlist. Parcel was on the van 7am yesterday morning, enjoying a funfilled day in 36 degrees all over the place, just to be checked back into depot at 17:32. Idjits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Fastway is slowly getting onto my sh!tlist. Parcel was on the van 7am yesterday morning, enjoying a funfilled day in 36 degrees all over the place, just to be checked back into depot at 17:32. Idjits


Happened to me too. When I order now I avoid taking the FastWay option. The other couriers are normally R50 more but the parcels get delivered without any issues. I don't see Fastway sustaining their business offering this crappy service.


----------



## LandyMan (1/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Happened to me too. When I order now I avoid taking the FastWay option. The other couriers are normally R50 more but the parcels get delivered without any issues. I don't see Fastway sustaining their business offering this crappy service.


Agreed. And this is not the first time it happened to me either.


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Agreed. And this is not the first time it happened to me either.


Your next parcel will probably take a little vacation... Like mine did. Lol


----------



## Danny (1/11/14)

A bit of halloween vapemail. It's an amazing vape thanks so much @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA . Cant imagine what the last 2 days were like for you, but thanks for making my halloween

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/11/14)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (1/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> View attachment 14340


Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

MurderDoll said:


> View attachment 14340


Looking good. We need pics of the build and a report on the vape here please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/11/14)

Only took 10 weeks to get to me  but I gots my l33t k100





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (1/11/14)

Thank you for my new shiny Odin Vapeclub

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (2/11/14)

Some new Dubai Vape Mail whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> View attachment 14414
> 
> 
> Some new Dubai Vape Mail whoop whoop


Great to hear from you. Enjoy, those juices look awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> View attachment 14414
> 
> 
> Some new Dubai Vape Mail whoop whoop



Those bottles looks really cool. Have not seen them before. Enjoy it but and pls give us a review on your findings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (2/11/14)

Andre said:


> Great to hear from you. Enjoy, those juices look awesome.



It's been very busy my side. Trying to get some more reos to come my way but havnt heard anything back from reomods as yet.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Those bottles looks really cool. Have not seen them before. Enjoy it but and pls give us a review on your findings




I most def will as soon as I can

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (2/11/14)

im itching to try the cb4 by the standard


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> It's been very busy my side. Trying to get some more reos to come my way but havnt heard anything back from reomods as yet.


Do they not answer your queries? Can you not just order one off the site?


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (2/11/14)

Andre said:


> Do they not answer your queries? Can you not just order one off the site?



I want to order off the site but just want to confirm that they will courier to UAE before I place my order


----------



## LandyMan (2/11/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> View attachment 14414
> 
> 
> Some new Dubai Vape Mail whoop whoop


Love that Russian's tip!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (2/11/14)

steve said:


> im itching to try the cb4 by the standard



It's a awesome juice. Creamy custard in inhale with a citrus finish on exhale. I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (2/11/14)

steve said:


> im itching to try the cb4 by the standard



That is actually CB4 in the pic lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> I want to order off the site but just want to confirm that they will courier to UAE before I place my order


PM me if you have difficulties contacting them. You could also PM redeyedancer on the ECF site - that sometimes gets a faster result. Redeyedancer is the owner's (Rob) handle there. Email, just to make sure you have it right, is reo@reosmods.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (2/11/14)

Andre said:


> PM me if you have difficulties contacting them. You could also PM redeyedancer on the ECF site - that sometimes gets a faster result. Redeyedancer is the owner's (Rob) handle there. Email, just to make sure you have it right, is reo@reosmods.com



I sent my first mail to support@reomods.com
I'll send another to this addy now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (2/11/14)

Andre said:


> PM me if you have difficulties contacting them. You could also PM redeyedancer on the ECF site - that sometimes gets a faster result. Redeyedancer is the owner's (Rob) handle there. Email, just to make sure you have it right, is reo@reosmods.com




Thanks @Andre got a response looks like I'll be adding to my Reo family in the next couple of weeks. Sending my sand filled one for some maintenance


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Thanks @Andre got a response looks like I'll be adding to my Reo family in the next couple of weeks. Sending my sand filled one for some maintenance


Awesome, glad you got that sorted. Looking forward to see the new addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

Not exactly vape mail, but will be used for vape related stuff 




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Not exactly vape mail, but will be used for vape related stuff
> View attachment 14512
> 
> 
> ...


for removing splinters while vooping?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/11/14)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> for removing splinters while vooping?



Hahahahaha is that talk out of experience?  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha is that talk out of experience?
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


I don't use wooden toilet seats anymore, plastic rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't use wooden toilet seats anymore, plastic rocks!



So that is why not!!  so you are talking out of experience 

I've never owned a wooden one. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> So that is why not!!  so you are talking out of experience
> 
> I've never owned a wooden one.
> 
> ...


they look really nice with all their nice varnish and brass accents but they tend to split, no fun when you get up and the seat comes with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> they look really nice with all their nice varnish and brass accents but they tend to split, no fun when you get up and the seat comes with you



Lmgl Hahahahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> they look really nice with all their nice varnish and brass accents but they tend to split, no fun when you get up and the seat comes with you



Those cheap plastic ones tend to break too...  And when they pinch you it hurts like hell!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't use wooden toilet seats anymore, plastic rocks!



Even when its prickly pear time a plastic seat will not save you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/11/14)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

Da daaaa and they are machine washable!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Da daaaa and they are machine washable!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14528



Hahahahaha ooo e e hahahahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Da daaaa and they are machine washable!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14528



No way! I rather sit on an old army go-cart. Geez but its kitch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

Yeah 

What blows me away is they actually sell them Johan!!!


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Yeah
> 
> What blows me away is they actually sell them Johan!!!



That's the scary bit, they won't sell them if there's not a demand.


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

Thx to @Oupa and @Rob Fisher for the nice vapemail.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey (4/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Thx to @Oupa and @Rob Fisher for the nice vapemail.
> 
> View attachment 14608
> 
> ...


Lucky fish !


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Lucky fish !


This thing hits so hard with the cyclone!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (4/11/14)

Where is all the Vape Mail from Vape Cartel that was sent out last Friday??


----------



## free3dom (4/11/14)

Some vape mail I just collected from SkyBlue 





All aboard the flavour train 

Thanks again @Melinda!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (4/11/14)

Just arrived by courier. Ordered a Innokin iTaste 1280 and Cladius Clearomizer, with 4 20ml juices from Vape King last week.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> This thing hits so hard with the cyclone!!



And how beautiful does it look! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And how beautiful does it look! Awesome!


Best combo i must say. Its made for each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/11/14)

Guess who's happy  ME! Im happy  






Big Thanks goes out to @ShaneW and Sam at Juicy Joes and the VapeClub crew, @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl , you guys made my vaping journey a whole lot sweeter

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Guess who's happy  ME! Im happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get over how small that thing is 

Don't lose it ok

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (4/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't get over how small that thing is
> 
> Don't lose it ok


 
haha Im also stunned on how small it is and yet it has some weight to it, feels great in my hand, 'solid' is the word that comes to mind. The other word that comes to mind is 'WINNING!!' hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (4/11/14)

Got my goodies from @Oupa at last

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (4/11/14)

It's been quite some time since I had vapemail delivered
I was very excited for this one since it was my first official vapemail from *VapeClub*.

Their packaging is superb - a clear winner in my book. Made me feel great! Thanks very much @VapeGrrl !
Check out the huge attention to detail, from the black paper and pumpkin card to the spider webs and even a little black spider! 
Wow!




What's in the package?
- A *black iStick* - no way, this thing is so small!
- the *Atomic *atty - expertly modded to BF for the Reo by @JakesSA - thanks Jakes, it looks perfect
- some replacement Aspire *BVC coils *for the Nautilus Mini




Not much, but the whole experience and the package was very exciting for me

I have tried the iStick out on the Nautilus Mini already. Working like a charm. 
Lovely little mod. So cute! And what a performer... 

Am so happy - reminds me of my days of more frequent vapemail 
- these friggin Reos are definitely not vapemail friendly

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Silver said:


> It's been quite some time since I had vapemail delivered
> I was very excited for this one since it was my first official vapemail from *VapeClub*.
> 
> Their packaging is superb - a clear winner in my book. Made me feel great! Thanks very much @VapeGrrl !
> ...


Awesome. Agree, Reos do starve one of vapemail! At least we now get to try various atomizers. Enjoy the new stuff, detailed reviews expected from you of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (4/11/14)

Silver said:


> It's been quite some time since I had vapemail delivered
> I was very excited for this one since it was my first official vapemail from *VapeClub*.
> 
> Their packaging is superb - a clear winner in my book. Made me feel great! Thanks very much @VapeGrrl !
> ...



Awesome vapemail bud! The IStick a real winner!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (4/11/14)

Vape mail 

Replacement ZNA from Robbot
Orchid v4 from Robbot

Edit: What a 1k post

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/14)

Silver said:


> Not much, but the whole experience and the package was very exciting for me



I sometimes look for things to buy from Vape Club just to see how the parcel arrives!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

My vm4 has arrived

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> My vm4 has arrived
> 
> View attachment 14624


Something wrong with the middle bottle of VM4?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda (4/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I sometimes look for things to buy from Vape Club just to see how the parcel arrives!



Yeah I take my hat off to @VapeGrrl dont' know how she finds the time to pack wrap and seal her parcels, need to go and have a look at her production line

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/11/14)

Melinda said:


> Yeah I take my hat off to @VapeGrrl dont' know how she finds the time to pack wrap and seal her parcels, need to go and have a look at her production line



But you don't have to stand back. Your packages always surprise me 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

Melinda said:


> Yeah I take my hat off to @VapeGrrl dont' know how she finds the time to pack wrap and seal her parcels, need to go and have a look at her production line



I couldn't agree with you more Melinda! I honestly wish I had time to make parcels look as pretty as she does!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I couldn't agree with you more Melinda! I honestly wish I had time to make parcels look as pretty as she does!



Stroods I also like it when you write stuff on my parcel! That also works big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stroods I also like it when you write stuff on my parcel! That also works big time!



Awww thanks Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

Big ups to Walter and the guys at eciggies!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Andre said:


> Something wrong with the middle bottle of VM4?



Lol nah @Andre that's jst in there even tho it's not for me. It's a 0mg nic berry blaze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (4/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Thx to @Oupa and @Rob Fisher for the nice vapemail.
> 
> View attachment 14608
> 
> ...


That right there sir is a winner I'd triple thumbs up if i could.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Big ups to Walter and the guys at eciggies!



Nice @Snape of Vape !
Let us know how you find the device after a while
Does it have screws or magnets to take off the cover?

I take it you have more than enough power for that Nautilus Mini


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/11/14)

Silver said:


> Nice @Snape of Vape !
> Let us know how you find the device after a while
> Does it have screws or magnets to take off the cover?
> 
> I take it you have more than enough power for that Nautilus Mini



Will definitely do that! 
So far I've been happy, it's my first box and regulated device, so there's quite a bit to get used to in that regard!
Magnets make it stick like jam! I haven't even taken the screws out of the little bag yet. Comes with a couple of spares. 

Haha, no it is way too powerfull for the mini, but the Aqua jobs nicely on it. Will be putting some juice in drippers tonight to see how well it performs at the higher settings

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

So this one is just for @johan

The contents will be posted in the reo mail thread

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So this one is just for @johan
> 
> The contents will be posted in the reo mail thread



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Angie (5/11/14)

Vape Mail that we ordered on the 16th September has just arrived  johan

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Angie said:


> View attachment 14739
> Vape Mail that we ordered 16 September has just arrived .johan



You just know how to play safe, you little fecker!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

Angie said:


> View attachment 14739
> Vape Mail that we ordered 16 September has just arrived .johan


Zamplebox? Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Angie (5/11/14)

johan said:


> You just know how to play safe, you little fecker!


 Yes I do lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Angie said:


> Yes I do lol.



Now thats good to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie (5/11/14)

johan said:


> Now thats good to know


for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

Angie said:


> View attachment 14739
> Vape Mail that we ordered on the 16th September has just arrived  johan


wow thats a long wait. at least now its well steeped. enjoy them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus (6/11/14)

I know I'm a bit slow but finally got me a istck. I'm very impressed. Just need better tanks. Pay day better hurry. Thanks eciggies.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/14)

My humble apologies to @johan in advance... this is such an epic Vape Mail I need to show the box the stuff came in...




The contents will start appearing in the following thread real soon!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-mail.1536/page-60

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (6/11/14)

I see they changed the wood box to e-cig supplies and circled the declared value. What did our SARS friends hit you on this one?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/11/14)

Picked up this bad boy at Vape mob today. A definite cloud chasing rda. Clt2

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Danny (6/11/14)

Vapemail for me courtesy of vape club and bonpak. First I have to share what it takes for me to get Vapemail now, first pic from left my little box sitting on top of the bribery for hubby. Much bigger, more expensive boxes.  Vaping just got way more expensive. Second picture a very sleek anima RDA and final pic are bottles for DIY mixes. Got a nice variety of sizes and colours. Thanks to the bottles I have also been busy here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/diy-by-a-slightly-touched-scientist.6520/, its a work in progress but check it out when you have time any feedback, suggestions would be great.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/14)

Oupa said:


> I see they changed the wood box to e-cig supplies and circled the declared value. What did our SARS friends hit you on this one?



R191 only!  But value was only $28.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (6/11/14)

Something has arrived in for me this morning, a somewhat rare occurrence. 

Just got to go pick up some supper and then I can open it ..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Something has arrived in for me this morning, a somewhat rare occurrence.
> 
> Just got to go pick up some supper and then I can open it ..
> View attachment 14823



Hurry up with that supper !!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/11/14)

Geez these unopened parcel pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Melinda (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Something has arrived in for me this morning, a somewhat rare occurrence.
> 
> Just got to go pick up some supper and then I can open it ..
> View attachment 14823



ooo what's for supper.........


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/11/14)

Some vtc4 batteries for the sigelei thanks to @KieranD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JakesSA (6/11/14)

And .. ITS A REO!!! 

This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed! 
A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together! 

Now to go build a coil .. or two ..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 18


----------



## johan (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...



Now that was not so difficult to open the parcel and post this awesome pic, was it?
PS. please post pic in the Reo mail thread as well: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-mail.1536/page-60

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...



Nice! Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...


So how do we find these magic reo elves.... Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...



Awesome congrats . What's more awesome than reo mail you ask ??
Well magic reo mail .very good looking reo. You going to enjoy it for sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...


Wow, that is awesome. The Reo too. Looking forward to your impressions. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...



and you had supper first?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (6/11/14)

kimbo said:


> and you had supper first?



Call it, postponement of gratification ..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Cant wait for monday to show off my new Bling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...


congrats man! let us now how she vapes!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> Call it, postponement of gratification ..


Glad for you buddy. You should start reo daily log book lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Wont be a Reo tho @Andre Coin collection got sold for me to get into the rebuilding part of vaping and expand the personal knowlege... for me the reo is like the prize you get when you reached experienced level... aiming for this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...



Great stuff @JakesSA - wish you well!
All the best with the new Reo
Lovely photo
I see the Vape Elixir bottles lurking in the background - slightly nervous looking - about to be "guzzled" down...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/14)

Really happy for you @JakesSA! Now you can test all the lekker goodies you make for everyone else! Whoooo!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

Vape Mail courtesy of @Sir Vape 

But let me start with a story... I have been looking at getting a second mech mod. Something copper to start the elusive cloud chasing thing. Completely fell in love with the Anarchist Copper mod that was on Sir Vape's website, but alas... it was out of stock. I contacted the good Sir and asked whether he would be getting any in stock. Sir Hugo then replied and told me that he has a unit he took out of stock because he was not happy with the way this particular one's button was working as the spring was very stiff, but if I was willing to fiddle with it he would send it on to me... for mahala!  Yes, you read that correct, for FREE.  As I have been looking at getting a gold Kayfun (just for kicks) I loaded that into my cart and a bottle of Razz My Berries. I wanted Dolly's Blue ribbon too, but unfortunately this was out of stock. Payment was made and items were shipped in record time.

@Sir Vape - You Sir have made a lifelong customer here and will surely be one of the reasons that I will never be able to save any money ever again.   Thank you for the brilliant service and for the gifted mod. Now bring in the Sir Vape juice and take my money. (and some more Dolly!) 

(PS - The button is quite stiff, but she fires first time, every time I press it. I think I might prefer the overly stiff spring.  )

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 9


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail courtesy of @Sir Vape
> 
> But let me start with a story... I have been looking at getting a second mech mod. Something copper to start the elusive cloud chasing thing. Completely fell in love with the Anarchist Copper mod that was on Sir Vape's website, but alas... it was out of stock. I contacted the good Sir and asked whether he would be getting any in stock. Sir Hugo then replied and told me that he has a unit he took out of stock because he was not happy with the way this particular one's button was working as the spring was very stiff, but if I was willing to fiddle with it he would send it on to me... for mahala!  Yes, you read that correct, for FREE.  As I have been looking at getting a gold Kayfun (just for kicks) I loaded that into my cart and a bottle of Razz My Berries. I wanted Dolly's Blue ribbon too, but unfortunately this was out of stock. Payment was made and items were shipped in record time.
> 
> ...




awesome vapemail. good combination. i can see them clunds develop already
to @Sir Vape awesome service mate. that type of service and customer satisfaction will stand you in good stead. you are definitely going places.
well done bro!

EDIT: the fact that you test and remove mods you believe is not up to standard is a big confidence booster for your clients.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> And .. ITS A REO!!!
> 
> This Reo was sponsored to me by a secretive (but illustrious, I am sure) assembly of folks called the "REO Magic Group!" I don't know exactly who you are, but I do intend to find out so I can thank each of you personally! In the mean time a very big THANK YOU to all of you! Magic indeed!
> A special thanks as well to @Oupa for putting this all together!
> ...


wow wow wow

what an awesome parcel @JakesSA 

love it


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail courtesy of @Sir Vape
> 
> But let me start with a story... I have been looking at getting a second mech mod. Something copper to start the elusive cloud chasing thing. Completely fell in love with the Anarchist Copper mod that was on Sir Vape's website, but alas... it was out of stock. I contacted the good Sir and asked whether he would be getting any in stock. Sir Hugo then replied and told me that he has a unit he took out of stock because he was not happy with the way this particular one's button was working as the spring was very stiff, but if I was willing to fiddle with it he would send it on to me... for mahala!  Yes, you read that correct, for FREE.  As I have been looking at getting a gold Kayfun (just for kicks) I loaded that into my cart and a bottle of Razz My Berries. I wanted Dolly's Blue ribbon too, but unfortunately this was out of stock. Payment was made and items were shipped in record time.
> 
> ...


Thats an amazing looking mod. Enjoy, what a great story. Fantastic @Sir Vape , thats true passion for your customers and our hobby right there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (7/11/14)

I've dealt with Hugo a few times, he is a great guy and he prides himself on customer satisfaction. His partner Craig I actually I have known for 5 years through xbox live didn't even know he was part of sirvape

It is nothing but a pleasure to do business with them. Wish I asked for an anarchist now lol.

Of all the vape companies in SA I've dealt with sirvape is at the very top for level of service and their pricing is also excellent

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (7/11/14)

VandaL said:


> I've dealt with Hugo a few times, he is a great guy and he prides himself on customer satisfaction. His partner Craig I actually I have known for, 5 years through xbox live didn't even know he was part of sirvape?
> 
> It is nothing but a pleasure to do business with them. Wish I asked for an anarchist now lol.


Same place I know Craig from! A really good team they make. 
Well done guys. What an awesome community we have.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Of all the vape companies in SA I've dealt with sirvape is at the very top for level of service and their pricing is also excellent


I can not agree more with you here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

VandaL said:


> I've dealt with Hugo a few times, he is a great guy and he prides himself on customer satisfaction. His partner Craig I actually I have known for 5 years through xbox live didn't even know he was part of sirvape
> 
> It is nothing but a pleasure to do business with them. Wish I asked for an anarchist now lol.
> 
> Of all the vape companies in SA I've dealt with sirvape is at the very top for level of service and their pricing is also excellent





CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Same place I know Craig from! A really good team they make.
> Well done guys. What an awesome community we have.



I need to start playing more xbox online...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (7/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I need to start playing more xbox online...


When you do mate, come find me and we can jam a bit together. Always nice to meet new people online.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> When you do mate, come find me and we can jam a bit together. Always nice to meet new people online.


Will do. Thanks


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (7/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Will do. Thanks


Only thing better than a gamer or a vaper is a vaping gamer! Made some nice vaping gamer friends here too. So we chat about mods and juice while gaming. 
Its great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Only thing better than a gamer or a vaper is a vaping gamer! Made some nice vaping gamer friends here too. So we chat about mods and juice while gaming.
> Its great!


Can just imagine the COD Chats - 

Me : "SH%T!!
Cyb3r Ninja: "Did you get hit??"
Me : "No, dropped my mod..."

Anyway, we are derailing this thread badly and I don't want a fine.  Will post another VapeMail pic as soon as "SlowWay" gets their act together... They are a day late with delivery as usual, and I am in the Middle of Benoni CBD...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike (7/11/14)

@Rob Fisher when was that EMS parcel sent? I've got one on the way from Japan (not vapemail sadly) and tracking hasn't been updated since Tokyo 3 weeks ago


----------



## VandaL (7/11/14)

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher when was that EMS parcel sent? I've got one on the way from Japan (not vapemail sadly) and tracking hasn't been updated since Tokyo 3 weeks ago


I'm in the same boat mate, my EMS parcel left los angeles on 23 Ocotober and there has been no update, I believe it is because customs here is serverly backlogged, It's in SA just will take time. My previous EMS parcel took exactly ONE month to get to me. Before the strike these things were here in 5 days max

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (7/11/14)

10/15/2014 22:41 Dispatch from outward office of exchange TOKYO INT


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

i called the cape mail hub yesterday and was told that the jhb hub is only operating on 40% staff (possibly less) and they have A LOT of backlog

be prepared for the wait


----------



## VandaL (7/11/14)

Mike said:


> 10/15/2014 22:41 Dispatch from outward office of exchange TOKYO INT








I think a thread already exsists ranting about how much our postal service sucks 

On a more positive note, I ordered a bunch of grants vanilla custard which he sent with DHL on wednesday night and its already through customs in JHB and will be in my hand Monday. If I lived in JHB I'd be vaping some sweet custard right now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (7/11/14)

@baksteen8168 

Only a pleasure bro. Enjoy it


----------



## Oupa (7/11/14)

Try this one on for size


----------



## BigGuy (7/11/14)

Thanks guys for the feedback. As our facebook page states we want to be the BENCHMARK for all vape business's in South Africa and we will go the extra mile for our customers because of it. So we will keep on trying our best to give the best service and the most affordable price and hell we might throw in some free things along the way. But most of all on behalf of Hugo (HOBBIT) and Myself Craig (BIGGUY) we would like to thank you for the awesome support, without you we are only people with a dream.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VandaL (7/11/14)

Oupa said:


> Try this one on for size
> 
> View attachment 14892


I can do you one better kinda, this was a group buy from Vapordna worth around $800. I've come to terms with it being gone.





^ love this


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/11/14)

Well if yours is gone, then mine's definitely gone


----------



## Oupa (7/11/14)

I will not disclose the value of the VM package

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/14)

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher when was that EMS parcel sent? I've got one on the way from Japan (not vapemail sadly) and tracking hasn't been updated since Tokyo 3 weeks ago



There is no pattern... I have about 6 parcels inbound and they are not arriving in sequence!  And the one from the UK that normally takes a week or so is taking really long... I guess it's stuck somewhere in the PO debacle!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> @baksteen8168
> 
> Only a pleasure bro. Enjoy it


Thank you Sir, I currently am.


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

Finally got my Parcel from SlowWay.  Last time I will be using them as a courier.  (This was in no way Eciggies fault. All blame lies with this Incompetent courier company)

/rant

Anyway, Thanks Eciggies! Lovely weekend ahead for me!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sir Vape (7/11/14)

NOM!!!!


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> NOM!!!!


Definitely NOM!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (7/11/14)

Man i hate living in the outlaying areas phoned now about my parcels on the way.. will only be here on monday... so another weekend without an RDA.. wana get building sooooooooo bad...weird thing... my SkyBlue Samples arrived today and they were ordered last.. 
Will be posting a combined Vape Mail Photo collection once everything is here

Anyways Thank You to the SkyBlue Team for the superfast service will give feedback as soon as i have tested them all, gna let them sit for a lil bit, got some cotton candy to work through lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (7/11/14)

Nom Nom Nom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/11/14)

Tom said:


> Nom Nom Nom


Nice one sir. I believe its one of the top rated vanilla juices. Enjoy man.


----------



## Tom (7/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Nice one sir. I believe its one of the top rated vanilla juices. Enjoy man.


will give feedback soon


----------



## VandaL (7/11/14)

Tom said:


> Nom Nom Nom


NICE! mine is around 40KM's away from me  arrived at DHL Durban depot @ 5pm CANT WAIT !

Would love to hear your take.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

VM Berry Blaze and Banana Cream. Odin atomizer and Istick from VapeClub. Fight your Fate from Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (7/11/14)

Andre said:


> VM Berry Blaze and Banana Cream. Odin atomizer and Istick from VapeClub. Fight your Fate from Vape Cartel.




Hows the Odin treating u?


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hows the Odin treating u?


The more I vape it, the more I love it. Posted a pic of my build in the Reoville Odin thread.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (8/11/14)

well...first night vape of GVC. All i can say now......sensational!!! Full on review to come soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/14)

Early B-Day gift from my brother and sister in-law. I mainly rebuild and have not used a commercial tank in about 4 months so I never paid attention to the Turbo. My brother also knows little about vaping hence the accidental purchase of the oversize atty.

But...

Amazing flavour and vapor production out of this beast! So glad I got this! The turbo burns through juice like no one's business, but I don't really care as I am in vaping heaven!!

(Excuse the crappy pic, on my phone)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Early B-Day gift from my brother and sister in-law. I mainly rebuild and have not used a commercial tank in about 4 months so I never paid attention to the Turbo. My brother also knows little about vaping hence the accidental purchase of the oversize atty.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Ah, forgot to add... @RevnLucky7 helped my boet with the sale and did so expertly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Early B-Day gift from my brother and sister in-law. I mainly rebuild and have not used a commercial tank in about 4 months so I never paid attention to the Turbo. My brother also knows little about vaping hence the accidental purchase of the oversize atty.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...



Bday vapemail. Awesome bud. Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (8/11/14)

Thak you very much oom Langies and Walter from Eciggies for keeping the last one for me as well as once again the excellent customer service..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Bday vapemail. Awesome bud. Congrats


Thanks @Marzuq


----------



## Hash Punk (8/11/14)

Happy as can be
Finally got my hammer mod clone and my first kayfun..
Top that off with some yummy juice...

Thanks to those friendly guys at vape king. This setup is rocking so far!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

Hash Punk said:


> Happy as can be
> Finally got my hammer mod clone and my first kayfun..
> Top that off with some yummy juice...
> 
> Thanks to those friendly guys at vape king. This setup is rocking so far!!!



Nice stuff there! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sez punk (8/11/14)

So happy with my new gear. Have the ipv 2 in all its shining glory and my kayfun 3.1... As for juices i have the black cigar which is awesome and my favorite trick or treat so far no.8! Loving the kayfun.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

Hash Punk said:


> Happy as can be
> Finally got my hammer mod clone and my first kayfun..
> Top that off with some yummy juice...
> 
> Thanks to those friendly guys at vape king. This setup is rocking so far!!!





sez punk said:


> So happy with my new gear. Have the ipv 2 in all its shining glory and my kayfun 3.1... As for juices i have the black cigar which is awesome and my favorite trick or treat so far no.8! Loving the kayfun.



His & Hers...Vape Mail Edition. Nice 

Enjoy responsibly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sez punk (8/11/14)

free3dom said:


> His & Hers...Vape Mail Edition. Nice
> 
> Enjoy responsibly


Hahaha.... thanks!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail courtesy of @Sir Vape
> 
> But let me start with a story... I have been looking at getting a second mech mod. Something copper to start the elusive cloud chasing thing. Completely fell in love with the Anarchist Copper mod that was on Sir Vape's website, but alas... it was out of stock. I contacted the good Sir and asked whether he would be getting any in stock. Sir Hugo then replied and told me that he has a unit he took out of stock because he was not happy with the way this particular one's button was working as the spring was very stiff, but if I was willing to fiddle with it he would send it on to me... for mahala!  Yes, you read that correct, for FREE.  As I have been looking at getting a gold Kayfun (just for kicks) I loaded that into my cart and a bottle of Razz My Berries. I wanted Dolly's Blue ribbon too, but unfortunately this was out of stock. Payment was made and items were shipped in record time.
> 
> ...




Great story and well told @baksteen8168 !
Wishing you well with the new gear

@Sir Vape - brilliant gesture and well done on the great service. That is the kind of stuff that makes us all smile!
Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> Great story and well told @baksteen8168 !
> Wishing you well with the new gear
> 
> @Sir Vape - brilliant gesture and well done on the great service. That is the kind of stuff that makes us all smile!
> Awesome


Thanks @Silver - I am juggling the Anarchist and my B-Day pressie (Aerotank Turbo) at the moment... firt time ever that a mech is getting more attention than my eVic. Just loving my Anarchist!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (8/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @Silver - I am juggling the Anarchist and my B-Day pressie (Aerotank Turbo) at the moment... firt time ever that a mech is getting more attention than my eVic. Just loving my Anarchist!!


Was about to ask if u dont find the spring too stiff, then read the previous post.
Mine in pretty tight,find i use it less and less


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/14)

Necris said:


> Was about to ask if u dont find the spring too stiff, then read the previous post.
> Mine in pretty tight,find i use it less and less


Coming from the Nemi that basically fires without looking at it (because I have not upgraded the switch yet), I actually prefer the tighter switch. I have to press a bit harder, but I have not had a "dead" fire yet. (If that is what it's called)


----------



## VandaL (9/11/14)

Received this earlier this week. Just a BEAUTIFUL RDA. Pictures don't even begin to do it justice. Ordered 2 sets of drip tips and atomizers one set went to a mate in JHB @DoC . Flavor is on par if not better then the veritas clouds are huge and also super super leak resistant, holds a ton of juice. Have a parallel 24g 7 wrap in there 0.3ohm just an excellent vape Hand crafted clay, packages hand crafted. Waiting for my IPV 3 to come will do a big vape mail post soon

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Andre (9/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Received this earlier this week. Just a BEAUTIFUL RDA. Pictures don't even begin to do it justice. Ordered 2 sets of drip tips and atomizers one set went to a mate in JHB @DoC . Flavor is on par if not better then the veritas clouds are huge and also super super leak resistant, holds a ton of juice. Have a parallel 24g 7 wrap in there 0.3ohm just an excellent vape Hand crafted clay, packages hand crafted. Waiting for my IPV 3 to come will do a big vape mail post soon


Stunning! Where from?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (9/11/14)

Andre said:


> Stunning! Where from?


http://vapormodusa.com/atomizers/darang-rda-atomizer
http://vapormodusa.com/hardware/trimera-drip-tip

Great guy runs it George, sent with DHL customs friendly here in 4 days  Everything about the RDA and Drip tips is just pure quality. Every review says it's art, when I heard that I thought w/e but it's true. Every Darang is unique, the one @DoC has , the clay artwork is completely different.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/11/14)

VandaL said:


> http://vapormodusa.com/atomizers/darang-rda-atomizer
> http://vapormodusa.com/hardware/trimera-drip-tip
> 
> Great guy runs it George, sent with DHL customs friendly here in 4 days  Everything about the RDA and Drip tips is just pure quality. Every review says it's art, when I heard that I thought w/e but it's true. Every Darang is unique, the one @DoC has , the clay artwork is completely different.


Not cheap. What is novel for me is where the air flow control is situated. Is the slit above the coil(s)? Does it have two air slits for duals? If this can be modded to bottom fed it will be ideal on a Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (9/11/14)

The airflow comes in from the top but there is a channel it travels through which ends right at the coils. It can do Duals,singles and quad no problem. There are 3 cyclops slits, you can remove the afc for maximum airflow and clouds and it still looks sick


It is really unique airflow making it extremely leak resistant

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (9/11/14)

VandaL said:


> The airflow comes in from the top but there is a channel it travels through which ends right at the coils. It can do Duals,singles and quad no problem. There are 3 cyclops slits, you can remove the afc for maximum airflow and clouds and it still looks sick
> 
> 
> It is really unique airflow making it extremely leak resistant



Ah, thanks for the info and the video. Will certainly check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Received this earlier this week. Just a BEAUTIFUL RDA. Pictures don't even begin to do it justice. Ordered 2 sets of drip tips and atomizers one set went to a mate in JHB @DoC . Flavor is on par if not better then the veritas clouds are huge and also super super leak resistant, holds a ton of juice. Have a parallel 24g 7 wrap in there 0.3ohm just an excellent vape Hand crafted clay, packages hand crafted. Waiting for my IPV 3 to come will do a big vape mail post soon


That really does look beautiful, very unique

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Received this earlier this week. Just a BEAUTIFUL RDA. Pictures don't even begin to do it justice. Ordered 2 sets of drip tips and atomizers one set went to a mate in JHB @DoC . Flavor is on par if not better then the veritas clouds are huge and also super super leak resistant, holds a ton of juice. Have a parallel 24g 7 wrap in there 0.3ohm just an excellent vape Hand crafted clay, packages hand crafted. Waiting for my IPV 3 to come will do a big vape mail post soon



what a stunning atty!. definitely one of the more unique designs ive seen. congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (10/11/14)

Not much, but it's something. 1 litre of VG...(I have enough PG)....some nicotine and some koolada 
Still waiting for some more stuff. Will prob get this week

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## VandaL (10/11/14)

#vapemail bottles say 0mg but they are all 6mg

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JB1987 (10/11/14)

VandaL said:


> #vapemail bottles say 0mg but they are all 6mg



Awesome vape mail, been wanting to try Grant's for a while. If I may ask, what did the shipping cost?


----------



## VandaL (10/11/14)

It was reasonable, around 30 pounds but grant told me it actually cost more but because he quoted me 30 pounds extra he will cover the additional cost. Left on wednesday night, was @ durban depot by friday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (10/11/14)

Little vapemail from Vape Cartel. Thanks @KieranD what an awesome oke. Personally delivered this to my office. Boss!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Haven't had vape mail for a long time. Still the same exact excitement as my very first vape mail, and this came with a nice little black "balsakkie nogal"

​

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Riddle (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Haven't had vape mail for a long time. Still the same exact excitement as my very first vape mail, and this came with a nice little black "balsakkie nogal"
> 
> View attachment 15150​



Those look really nice. Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Haven't had vape mail for a long time. Still the same exact excitement as my very first vape mail, and this came with a nice little black "balsakkie nogal"
> 
> View attachment 15150​


Enjoy, I want to know about those juices. That balsak looks somewhat too small?


----------



## Paulie (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Haven't had vape mail for a long time. Still the same exact excitement as my very first vape mail, and this came with a nice little black "balsakkie nogal"
> 
> View attachment 15150​


Enjoy the tobaccos man! i know that sunshine cured is going in first lol


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Enjoy the tobaccos man! i know that sunshine cured is going in first lol



Sommer emptied what was left in the Reo bottle  and filled with Sunshine Cured. Oh! and thanks for the extra one I forgot to order @paulph201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)

So the time has come... All Vapemail (and locally purchased items) have arrived.. probably should be posting this in the VapeGear Showcase thread but what the hell its vape mail almost everything purchaced from 30/10/2014 - today(still waiting for my 2 Aluminium cases from Game)
Just want to say thank you to VapeKing, VapeClub and SkyBlue Vaping for everything. you guys will be hearing from me again - Here Goes:

... (Ammo case - Work in Progress)

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Rudi said:


> So the time has come... All Vapemail (and locally purchased items) have arrived.. probably should be posting this in the VapeGear Showcase thread but what the hell its vape mail almost everything purchaced from 30/10/2014 - today(still waiting for my 2 Aluminium cases from Game)
> Just want to say thank you to VapeKing, VapeClub and SkyBlue Vaping for everything. you guys will be hearing from me again - Here Goes:
> View attachment 15147
> ... (Ammo case - Work in Progress)
> ...



Now thats vape mail! you obviously believe in GO BIG OR GO HOME

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Andre said:


> Enjoy, I want to know about those juices. That balsak looks somewhat too small?



thats why I said "balsakkie"  - the few Hurricane tobacco's I've sampled previously are highly recommended, especially the Sunshine Cured.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Now thats vape mail! you obviously believe in GO BIG OR GO HOME


Lol @johan something like that yes..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Now thats vape mail! you obviously believe in GO BIG OR GO HOME


I relate


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Enjoy the tobaccos man! i know that sunshine cured is going in first lol



I sommer emptied the Reo bottle, rinse and the S.C were in just after the photo . Oh! and thanks a mil for adding the extra tobacco I forgot to order .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)

I do a lot of scrapyard picking and found the ammo case and those Stainless steel clamps, scissors and tweezers(Bags and Bags full and all sterilised)
Thought they would be handy in a vape kit(Ammo Case as the kit Case) and the best part... it all fits in it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

Rudi said:


> So the time has come... All Vapemail (and locally purchased items) have arrived.. probably should be posting this in the VapeGear Showcase thread but what the hell its vape mail almost everything purchaced from 30/10/2014 - today(still waiting for my 2 Aluminium cases from Game)
> Just want to say thank you to VapeKing, VapeClub and SkyBlue Vaping for everything. you guys will be hearing from me again - Here Goes:
> View attachment 15147
> ... (Ammo case - Work in Progress)
> ...


Like your style. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (11/11/14)

Rudi said:


> So the time has come... All Vapemail (and locally purchased items) have arrived.. probably should be posting this in the VapeGear Showcase thread but what the hell its vape mail almost everything purchaced from 30/10/2014 - today(still waiting for my 2 Aluminium cases from Game)
> Just want to say thank you to VapeKing, VapeClub and SkyBlue Vaping for everything. you guys will be hearing from me again - Here Goes:
> View attachment 15147
> ... (Ammo case - Work in Progress)
> ...


Colour me curious but what do you use that little tub of Vaseline for

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Colour me curious but what do you use that little tub of Vaseline for


LOL good question.. i used a little on my Panzer's threads and they nice and smooth now.. so i reckoned mite aswell add it to the kit
Just feel its better to lube the treads with vaseline instead.. no smell etc..


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Haven't had vape mail for a long time. Still the same exact excitement as my very first vape mail, and this came with a nice little black "balsakkie nogal"
> 
> View attachment 15150​




Those look very interesting . Please give us a review on those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Haven't had vape mail for a long time. Still the same exact excitement as my very first vape mail, and this came with a nice little black "balsakkie nogal"
> 
> View attachment 15150​


Awesome stuff @johan 

Please let us know your thoughts when you get around to tasting them all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Haven't had vape mail for a long time. Still the same exact excitement as my very first vape mail, and this came with a nice little black "balsakkie nogal"
> 
> View attachment 15150​


Waiting for my balsakkie with juice as well! Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome stuff @johan
> 
> Please let us know your thoughts when you get around to tasting them all



Will do


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Will do


At least you no longer have to try and get every last bit out of the sunshine cured tobacco sample anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Those look very interesting . Please give us a review on those



Will do - but its going to take a while .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (11/11/14)

Many thanks to @DoC
Loving the cana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (11/11/14)

Some more vape mail today 
Thank you VapeKing and Vapour Mountain!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/11/14)

I went to visit the friendly folk over at Vapour Mountain this evening and picked up some loot. 






Some Reo essentials and VM4

Thanks @Oupa and Mrs Oupa.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I went to visit the friendly folk over at Vapour Mountain this evening and picked up some loot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, the little things making the big difference. What is that bottom right - center pins?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/11/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, the little things making the big difference. What is that bottom right - center pins?


Those are spare post screws for me and spare spring screws for my mate @steve

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (11/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Those are spare post screws for me and spare spring screws for my mate @steve


thanks gazzzzzzzzaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/11/14)

Love the way Paul packages his juices! Makes sure they won't leak and bottles won't crack. 
I got all the flavours except for Frost Bite (can stand mint)
Thanks for all the goodies @paulph201 
Have to steep these juices for a week or more.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Love the way Paul packages his juices! Makes sure they won't leak and bottles won't crack.
> I got all the flavours except for Frost Bite (can stand mint)
> Thanks for all the goodies @paulph201
> Have to steep these juices for a week or more.
> ...


Agreed! 

Please share your thoughts on the toasted amber tobacco when you have a chance


----------



## gman211991 (12/11/14)

Got my istick today and I must say it is 1 tiny beast slapped a stilllare on 1.3ohms and got 15 puffs before having to drip now that is awesome whats bettee is the fact that the wattage adapts to what your atty can handle even used the justfog base atty and no burn whats best is the battery life. So bottom line is if you want high watts get one of the big boy vw mods, if you want surprising bang for buck, convenience, and longer battery life this thing is for you.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I went to visit the friendly folk over at Vapour Mountain this evening and picked up some loot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reo bits and pieces. always good to keep some of that on hand.


----------



## Paulie (12/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Love the way Paul packages his juices! Makes sure they won't leak and bottles won't crack.
> I got all the flavours except for Frost Bite (can stand mint)
> Thanks for all the goodies @paulph201
> Have to steep these juices for a week or more.
> ...



Thanks for the order bro! i hope you enjoy your juices! 

Let me know how it goes once you start going through them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (12/11/14)

Hi guys.
Just received my Innokin MVP 2.0 from Vape Den 
Awesome service from Kim.
Many thanks!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991 (12/11/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi guys.
> Just received my Innokin MVP 2.0 from Vape Den
> Awesome service from Kim.
> Many thanks!!!!


Welcome to the vv/vw world I'm afraid it can only get better and better. If you wanna do yourself a favour consider the aspire mini nautilus best commercial tank imo. All the vest buddy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (12/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> Welcome to the vv/vw world I'm afraid it can only get better and better. If you wanna do yourself a favour consider the aspire mini nautilus best commercial tank imo. All the vest buddy.



Hi @gman211991. Ja just need to figure out what influence the VV and VW has on taste 
Already looking at a Aerotank Mega

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (12/11/14)

Just picked up from eCiggies

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (12/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Just picked up from eCiggies
> 
> View attachment 15217


Curious as to how that vapes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (12/11/14)

Thank you @Sir Vape !!! 




And for the freebie

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Just picked up from eCiggies
> 
> View attachment 15217


Awesome, please let us have your impressions on building and vaping it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Just picked up from eCiggies
> 
> View attachment 15217



Nice looking tank that.


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/11/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, please let us have your impressions on building and vaping it.




My boss has one of these as well. 

They vape really nicely. The cloud and Flavour that comes out of it is proper impressive. Even with the airflow set to max. 

The way baling has changed in such a short time is astounding. 

The only con I can personally give is it has too many parts that can go missing. Case in point there is a white rubber washer at the top of the glad tank. We have managed to lose 2 already from rebuilding coils. Thankfully there are 2 spare in the kit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Just picked up from eCiggies
> 
> View attachment 15217


Bastad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (12/11/14)

Thank you Benji and Chrystel
VM ROCK




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (12/11/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, please let us have your impressions on building and vaping it.





VandaL said:


> Curious as to how that vapes



I just tried it with the "pre-built" coil (just used my own wick - don't trust their "cotton")...and it's a very decent vape (airflow is fantastic compared to the Kayfun) but the included coil takes too long to heat up.

I will do a proper build a bit later and put up some images and impressions 

One thing I can say is that it feels wonderful in hand...just like the iStick you can immediately tell that it's a solid device.

A little TLC truly goes a long way

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/11/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

Vape mail baby 

No time to open it up just yet, so there will be nappy rashes for certain members

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail baby
> 
> No time to open it up just yet, so there will be nappy rashes for certain members



But you have feckin time to take a photo you ... you .... you cutted wors you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

Lol sorry @johan 

Here it is : my second Odin from vapeclub. One for each Reo grand 

And some hurricane vapor from my fellow Greek @paulph201

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (12/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol sorry @johan
> 
> Here it is : my second Odin from vapeclub. One for each Reo grand
> 
> And some hurricane vapor from my fellow Greek @paulph201


Hope you enjoy it bro!

Rocking 2 Odins!!! woah!!


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hope you enjoy it bro!
> 
> Rocking 2 Odins!!! woah!!



I'm gonna make a build with the 24g vapowire you gave me  then load up those juices that are staring at me, begging to be vaped

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol sorry @johan
> 
> Here it is : my second Odin from vapeclub. One for each Reo grand
> 
> And some hurricane vapor from my fellow Greek @paulph201



Now that wasn't time consuming at all, was it?  - but you're still a cutted wors


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

johan said:


> Now that wasn't time consuming at all, was it?  - but you're still a cutted wors


Haha apologies Ω Johan! I owe you a Guinness


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Haha apologies Johan! I owe you a Guinness



Just one?  - I'm a very thirsty man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

johan said:


> Just one?  - I'm a very thirsty man


If everyone who gave you a nappy rash bought you a Guinness, you would have a lifetime supply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> If everyone who gave you a nappy rash bought you a Guinness, you would have a lifetime supply



maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> Thank you Benji and Chrystel
> VM ROCK
> View attachment 15226
> 
> ...



Wow nice vapemail. Lekker lekker


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/11/14)

Vape Mail from Vape Cartel!






Now to see what the hype over Mothers Milk is all about.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/11/14)

@KieranD - Okay, I get the hype now. Very smooth Strawberry and cream type vape. Has serious ADV potential if you like creamy type juices. Nom Nom!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## steve (13/11/14)

thanks @paulph201

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

steve said:


> thanks @paulph201




Awesome vape mail! Them hurricane vapor juices rock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (13/11/14)

steve said:


> thanks @paulph201




Thanks for the order man! hope you enjoy them


----------



## steve (13/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome vape mail! Them hurricane vapor juices rock


havent tried them yet bud. glad to hear you like em !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (13/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks for the order man! hope you enjoy them


thanks for the superb service as always mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (13/11/14)

Vapemail from over the water 

Group buy Rose

*@Kaizer *
*@Gambit *
*@pimcowboy *
@Vincent




And a small thank you from Pallas




Kayfun Bell cap, will fit on Kayfun, Russian and Orchid. I will test them, take them to the meet @JakesSA agreed that i can fit them on his Russian and kayfun. I will open a group buy if here is some interest.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## steve (13/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail from over the water
> 
> Group buy Rose
> 
> ...


kimbo do you have some sort of tactic to deal with sapo that the rest of us dont know about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (13/11/14)

steve said:


> kimbo do you have some sort of tactic to deal with sapo that the rest of us dont know about



DHL and Aramex dont use SAPO when they enter the country, you pay more but it works. Four days from pickup in Hong Kong to my door in the freestat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve (13/11/14)

kimbo said:


> DHL and Aramex dont use SAPO when they enter the country, you pay more but it works. Four days from pickup in Hong Kong to my door in the freestat


ahhhh . now im with you. i wish more us vape stores offered this option. i artempted to get a quote from dhl myself but it was all a bit too high brow for me


----------



## kimbo (13/11/14)

steve said:


> ahhhh . now im with you. i wish more us vape stores offered this option. i artempted to get a quote from dhl myself but it was all a bit too high brow for me



i think because the clone company's use them so much they get better rates


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail from over the water
> 
> Group buy Rose
> 
> ...


Now _that_ is cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (13/11/14)

Awesome thanks dude! Can't wait for the meet now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (13/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail from over the water
> 
> Group buy Rose
> 
> ...


Hahah cool kimbo even has ur name on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail from over the water
> 
> Group buy Rose
> 
> ...



Dude! That's super cool of them to give you one with your name on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (14/11/14)

Cloud flavour vape mail. Excellent service, excellent packaging. Looking forward to my jooces.( And the kawasaki Reo be mine!!!) Thanks @paulph201

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

Now why on earth do you want to post the first unopened parcel picture @Rellik?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rellik (14/11/14)

johan said:


> Now why on earth do you want to post the first unopened parcel picture @Rellik?


Ag sommer net oor die excitement !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

Rellik said:


> Ag sommer net oor die excitement !



Bietjie van 'n k@k verskoning, maar sal jou oorsien net omrede dit awesome juice is 

PS. many a men ended up in "k@kstraat" due to too much exitement

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## keeganvaper (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail from over the water
> 
> Group buy Rose
> 
> ...


I will take one kayfun bell cap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

I have returned from the High Seas and I have Vape Mail Baby! 

14500 Batteries for the Woodvil Mini's! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

keeganvaper said:


> I will take one kayfun bell cap



Hi @keeganvaper 

If you dont mind i will start the group buy after the meet, i want to test the bell cap on as many Russian, Kayfun, Orchid clones i can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail from over the water
> 
> Group buy Rose
> 
> ...



I want a custom too


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

More Vape Mail Baby!  Cyclones and Cyclops's from the UK finally!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

abdul said:


> I want a custom too



@abdul they only make custom in orders over a 1000

This is just a thanks you for the reviews i do and the orders i get them


----------



## abdul (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @abdul they only make custom in orders over a 1000
> 
> This is just a thanks you for the reviews i do and the orders i get them


that sucks


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

Rellik said:


> Cloud flavour vape mail. Excellent service, excellent packaging. Looking forward to my jooces.( And the kawasaki Reo be mine!!!) Thanks @paulph201


How do I like and disagree?


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

johan said:


> Bietjie van 'n k@k verskoning, maar sal jou oorsien net omrede dit awesome juice is
> 
> PS. many a men ended up in "k@kstraat" due to too much exitement


True story! I was in such a hurry to open my juice package yesterday that I cut the nipple off one of the bottles haha!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## keeganvaper (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi @keeganvaper
> 
> If you dont mind i will start the group buy after the meet, i want to test the bell cap on as many Russian, Kayfun, Orchid clones i can


Awesum stuff 
Do you know how much it will cost at this stage ?


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

keeganvaper said:


> Awesum stuff
> Do you know how much it will cost at this stage ?



Between $8 and $10 each maybe less just depends on how many we get

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

Going to pick up my newly shaved Reo tomorrow, so think it's safe to post this now

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (14/11/14)

Rellik said:


> Cloud flavour vape mail. Excellent service, excellent packaging. Looking forward to my jooces.( And the kawasaki Reo be mine!!!) Thanks @paulph201



Thanks man!

Hope you enjoy your juices! 

And goodluck!


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Going to pick up my newly shaved Reo tomorrow, so think it's safe to post this now


Awesome, congrats. Enjoy once shaved and please tell us about it. Please post in the Reo Mail thread as well. @johan is pernickety about awarding the badge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keeganvaper (14/11/14)

Finally some vape mail 
Thanks to @Tristan 
Istick and some joose

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (14/11/14)

Gambit said:


> True story! I was in such a hurry to open my juice package yesterday that I cut the nipple off one of the bottles haha!


 oh poop


----------



## Paulie (14/11/14)

Gambit said:


> True story! I was in such a hurry to open my juice package yesterday that I cut the nipple off one of the bottles haha!




looks like you leaking juice there?

If you would like i would be happy to replace it for you?

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have returned from the High Seas and I have Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 14500 Batteries for the Woodvil Mini's! Whooooo!
> 
> View attachment 15388



Im so excited about this!!

Caint wait to use the mini!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist (14/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> looks like you leaking juice there?
> 
> If you would like i would be happy to replace it for you?



You know... You're actually really bad! Most of the retailers here are bad! You people go out of your way to make everyone happy! Then we go out into the real world and just get disappointed everywhere because no one can match the service delivery that we get here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 11


----------



## Yiannaki (14/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Going to pick up my newly shaved Reo tomorrow, so think it's safe to post this now




Awesome  Exciting times ahead!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> looks like you leaking juice there?
> 
> If you would like i would be happy to replace it for you?


Thanks dude, very kind, but luckily saw it straight away so didn't lose any juice and just transferred it all to my Reo bottles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

So visited the mob and @RevnLucky7 twice this week. Telling you having juice like this down the road is not going to be healthy for the bank account, it's irresistible though.



And along with it courtesy of @Sir Vape some rocketfuel to keep it cloudy 


I think I have a juice problem

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sir Vape (14/11/14)

Danny said:


> So visited the mob and @RevnLucky7 twice this week. Telling you having juice like this down the road is not going to be healthy for the bank account, it's irresistible though.
> View attachment 15436
> 
> 
> ...



NOTHING WRONG WITH A JUICE PROBLEM BRO. ENJOY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (14/11/14)

Finally some vape mail from a friend who brought this back for us from the states.




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Finally some vape mail from a friend who brought this back for us from the states.
> View attachment 15439
> View attachment 15440
> 
> ...


Awesome vape mail, enjoy.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/11/14)

Thanks for the Vapowire @KieranD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/11/14)

Awesome @Cape vaping supplies! 100ml bottles is the way to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/11/14)

This order was placed at the begining of September.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/11/14)

@Cape vaping supplies How much does that Tarks cost in the States?


----------



## steve (15/11/14)

Good day for Vape mail. authentic copper vanilla with hybrid top cap. Amod SMPL clone. doge and cltv2 plus and some batteries

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VandaL (15/11/14)

steve said:


> Good day for Vape mail. authentic copper vanilla with hybrid top cap. Amod SMPL clone. doge and cltv2 plus and some batteries


Nice, Let us know how those 25R's and MXJO's perform plz  The airflow on the CLT v2+ looks absolutely mental, as mental as the doge I'd say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (15/11/14)

steve said:


> Good day for Vape mail. authentic copper vanilla with hybrid top cap. Amod SMPL clone. doge and cltv2 plus and some batteries


Ooh lala! Amazing new collection  Can't wait for my new vape toys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (15/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Ooh lala! Amazing new collection  Can't wait for my new vape toys!!!


thanks mate. your delivery will be along shortly. im on point unlike sapo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby!  Cyclones and Cyclops's from the UK finally!
> 
> View attachment 15389
> View attachment 15390



Black cyclops!! Beautiful. Love it and I'm jealous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Finally some vape mail from a friend who brought this back for us from the states.
> View attachment 15439
> View attachment 15440
> 
> ...



This looks interesting . When can I come sample ?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/11/14)

steve said:


> Good day for Vape mail. authentic copper vanilla with hybrid top cap. Amod SMPL clone. doge and cltv2 plus and some batteries



Where did you source those 25r batteries from bud? I really wanna get a few


----------



## Tristan (15/11/14)

keeganvaper said:


> Finally some vape mail
> Thanks to @Tristan
> Istick and some joose





keeganvaper said:


> Finally some vape mail
> Thanks to @Tristan
> Istick and some joose


Pleasure @keeganvaper


----------



## steve (15/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Where did you source those 25r batteries from bud? I really wanna get a few


ordered them from uk mate .


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/11/14)

I think we should do a group buy on these batteries. I'm sure there are quite a few people looking for them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (15/11/14)

Thanks @steve for speedy delivery!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve (15/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks @steve for speedy delivery!!!


pleasure cuba


----------



## rvdwesth (17/11/14)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dr Phil (17/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> View attachment 15539


Yummmmmmmmy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> View attachment 15539



awesome mt baker vapemail bro. please do some reviews and share your thoughts


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> View attachment 15539


Well steeped courtesy of SAPO! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome mt baker vapemail bro. please do some reviews and share your thoughts


Will do fo sho!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (17/11/14)

Andre said:


> Well steeped courtesy of SAPO! Enjoy.


 VERY well steeped - So tonight that dripper will work overtime!


----------



## annemarievdh (17/11/14)

I've been naughty again  

You know, its a must for coil building, if I want to build more kinds of coils 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (17/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 15548
> 
> 
> I've been naughty again
> ...


nice one @annemarievdh 

i tried twisting coils with one like this, it isnt powerful enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/11/14)

Riaz said:


> nice one @annemarievdh
> 
> i tried twisting coils with one like this, it isnt powerful enough



No don't say that !!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moist (17/11/14)

slightly off-topic, but can I twist wires with a Dremel?


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

Moist said:


> slightly off-topic, but can I twist wires with a Dremel?



I've twisted kanthal using a chair to hold it in place and a pliers. Took me a while but it worked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moist (17/11/14)

Riddle said:


> I've twisted kanthal using a chair to hold it in place and a pliers. Took me a while but it worked.



Haha! Fair enough. I was wondering more on the side of I don't want to break the Kanthal or something.


Gettin' insane deja vu right now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

Riddle said:


> I've twisted kanthal using a chair to hold it in place and a pliers. Took me a while but it worked.


ive used a door handle and a biiiig screwdriver.LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist (17/11/14)

Riddle said:


> I've twisted kanthal using a chair to hold it in place and a pliers. Took me a while but it worked.


Thinking about that now, you should have held the chair up and spun it around! Then it would have been quick quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

I'm so pleased to know I'm not the only one who does crazy things @Marzuq and @Moist


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

Riddle said:


> I'm so pleased to know I'm not the only one who does crazy things @Marzuq and @Moist



you have to do what must be done to get what you want bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> you have to do what must be done to get what you want bro



That is so true. Now I just bring my kanthal to work and do what I need to in a fraction of the time it would take me if I done it by hand.


----------



## exodus (17/11/14)

Some mid month juice from skyblue. Thanks @Melinda. I cant wait to try them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 15548
> 
> 
> I've been naughty again
> ...


Should get yourself a simple hand held drill from your local hardware store, I got a BOSH one for like R350,comes with a rechargeable battery, and is pretty powerful, even mounted my new TV on the wall with this drill, to be fair it does not have the hammer action that is actually required to drill into concrete, but I managed with some persistence, hehe.. perfect for building all sorts of twisted coils... I also think it will so the clapton coil one hell of allot faster than that screwdriver... hehe I use that drill all the time... works like a charm!!

I have one build that involved twisting 28 gauge, and then ttwistingthat again, did a sleeper coil (that is what they call it) where it's a dual coil setup, without cutting the wires for each coil , instead you build the one coil, keep the positive wire long, insert it on the dec, then fasten the screws, and then you build your next coil, directly on the deck. It came in @ 0.12 and hits like nothing I have ever built before, and because of all those twists, the taste is also something out of this world, love it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> Should get yourself a simple hand held drill from your local hardware store, I got a BOSH one for like R350,comes with a rechargeable battery, and is pretty powerful, even mounted my new TV on the wall with this drill, to be fair it does not have the hammer action that is actually required to drill into concrete, but I managed with some persistence, hehe.. perfect for building all sorts of twisted coils... I also think it will so the clapton coil one hell of allot faster than that screwdriver... hehe I use that drill all the time... works like a charm!!
> 
> I have one build that involved twisting 28 gauge, and then ttwistingthat again, did a sleeper coil (that is what they call it) where it's a dual coil setup, without cutting the wires for each coil , instead you build the one coil, keep the positive wire long, insert it on the dec, then fasten the screws, and then you build your next coil, directly on the deck. It came in @ 0.12 and hits like nothing I have ever built before, and because of all those twists, the taste is also something out of this world, love it!!



Nice! I just dont have the guts to try something like that yet 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Ferdi (18/11/14)

Got this this morning. 







With this inside. 






Thank you sir Hugo for the prompt service.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Vapemail Baby!!

As usual, Stellar service from the guys at Sir Vape. They even managed to sneak in a last minute request for 2 bottles of Razz my Berries! 

Thanks again @Sir Vape and @BigGuy ! Your service is out of this world!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/11/14)

Awesome Sir @baksteen8168 

Thank you for the support

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/11/14)

Ferdi said:


> Got this this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enjoy boet


----------



## BigGuy (18/11/14)

@Ferdi Thanks for the support man much appreciated.


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Awesome Sir @baksteen8168
> 
> Thank you for the support


With your service, people who are not supporting you are losing out.  My wallet will be visiting you again after payday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (18/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> With your service, people who are not supporting you are losing out.
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet will be visiting you again after payday.



@baksteen8168 Thank you for the vote of confidence we aim to please and spread the word dude the more the merrier the more the cheaper as well lol.


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> @baksteen8168 Thank you for the vote of confidence we aim to please and spread the word dude the more the merrier the more the cheaper as well lol.


Time to take out an add on the radio station!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (18/11/14)

@baksteen8168 BABY STEPS dude


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> @baksteen8168 BABY STEPS dude


 But more peeps = lower prices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> But more peeps = lower prices



And that post should be taken as a joke. 

By no means am I saying that your prices are wrong (it's actually the exact opposite). Great gear and Joose at Great prices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/14)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some Tritium-MAX betalights so I can have a glow inside my Reo SL's! Now I just have to find out to activate the light! How on earth do they start to glow? No instructions and the web site wasn't much help either... emailed them now and await the reply!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (18/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some Tritium-MAX betalights so I can have a glow inside my Reo SL's! Now I just have to find out to activate the light! How on earth do they start to glow? No instructions and the web site wasn't much help either... emailed them now and await the reply!
> 
> ...



Please show us what it looks like in the Reos!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (18/11/14)

@Rob Fisher they just glow in the dark. You can also shine a uv torch on them to make them glow brighter. We use these for carp fishing. Gardner tackle also has the uv torch that I am referring to.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some Tritium-MAX betalights so I can have a glow inside my Reo SL's! Now I just have to find out to activate the light! How on earth do they start to glow? No instructions and the web site wasn't much help either... emailed them now and await the reply!
> 
> ...


According to my research they should already be glowing as they require no activation. A lot of guys reviewing it on here - http://gardnertackle.co.uk/product/tritium-max-betalights/ - state that the light is very dull?


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Dubz said:


> @Rob Fisher they just glow in the dark. You can also shine a uv torch on them to make them glow brighter. We use these for carp fishing. Gardner tackle also has the uv torch that I am referring to.


Beaten to it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/14)

Thanks Guys! Also got the same answer from them in the UK... will see how they look tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

Thanks @paulph201 
Great packaging and even better service

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @paulph201
> Great packaging and even better service
> 
> View attachment 15646
> ...


Ah, think that Dulce will fit your VM4 profile. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## Paulie (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @paulph201
> Great packaging and even better service
> 
> View attachment 15646
> ...


Tnks for the support man 

Hope you enjoy them !


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/14)

As a matter of interest the Tritium Beta Lights were an epic fail and they are WAY to dim to actually be effective. Bummer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> As a matter of interest the Tritium Beta Lights were an epic fail and they are WAY to dim to actually be effective. Bummer!



Now thats a disappointment.  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> As a matter of interest the Tritium Beta Lights were an epic fail and they are WAY to dim to actually be effective. Bummer!


Well that sucks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Tnks for the support man
> 
> Hope you enjoy them !



Cloud vapour is definitely on my list of preferred vendors. Absolute stunning service. Provision was made even though their website was down and all hassle free.


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, think that Dulce will fit your VM4 profile. Enjoy and tell us about it.



I dripped a little bit of the dulce but it unfortunately is not for me. Something about it doesn't sit well with me so I'll put it up in the classifieds real soon. I was feeling adventurous when I ordered it and it was definitely worth the risk as I now find myself a big supporter of cloud Vapour as a business


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I dripped a little bit of the dulce but it unfortunately is not for me. Something about it doesn't sit well with me so I'll put it up in the classifieds real soon. I was feeling adventurous when I ordered it and it was definitely worth the risk as I now find myself a big supporter of cloud Vapour as a business



I'll take it off your hands bro. Even before it goes up on classifieds lmao


----------



## Paulie (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Cloud vapour is definitely on my list of preferred vendors. Absolute stunning service. Provision was made even though their website was down and all hassle free.


tnks for the support man!


----------



## Paulie (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I dripped a little bit of the dulce but it unfortunately is not for me. Something about it doesn't sit well with me so I'll put it up in the classifieds real soon. I was feeling adventurous when I ordered it and it was definitely worth the risk as I now find myself a big supporter of cloud Vapour as a business



sorry to hear that bro!


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I'll take it off your hands bro. Even before it goes up on classifieds lmao


All yours bro. PM me to discuss further


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> sorry to hear that bro!



I'm still in that trial and error phase. I'll just have to order some of your other juices to see what I like


----------



## Paulie (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I'm still in that trial and error phase. I'll just have to order some of your other juices to see what I like


i know how tuff it is to find what you looking for bro! Hopefully you find some soon


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> i know how tuff it is to find what you looking for bro! Hopefully you find some soon



VM4 is my go to. And I stock pile those so I will never be without . But I need something for an inbetweener. So that's what I'm on the lookout for .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> VM4 is my go to. And I stock pile those so I will never be without . But I need something for an inbetweener. So that's what I'm on the lookout for .


vm4 is my fav local juice!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @paulph201
> Great packaging and even better service
> 
> View attachment 15646
> ...


Awesome vapemail bro  

Enjoy it !


----------



## andro (18/11/14)

Not mail but hand deliverd thanks @iPWN 
Some nickel wire for my future dna 40 device and some switches etc for a mod that maybe by 2022 i will finally finish ...lol

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel (18/11/14)

??


Rob Fisher said:


> As a matter of interest the Tritium Beta Lights were an epic fail and they are WAY to dim to actually be effective. Bummer!


Check out this dudes work http://instagram.com/spalingerdesigns , maybe he can hook you up with some trits and you build your own into the Reo  *lightbulb* hang on ... maybe I should do that LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/14)

Daniel said:


> ??
> 
> Check out this dudes work http://instagram.com/spalingerdesigns , maybe he can hook you up with some trits and you build your own into the Reo  *lightbulb* hang on ... maybe I should do that LOL



I have a feeling that these things really only work in the dark... I was hoping to walk around with a REO glowing blue!


----------



## Daniel (18/11/14)

correct , trits only work in near total darkness , especially good for those midnight vapes  plus it looks cool !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/14)

Just got my special request in from Sir Vape, they managed to sneak in some "Be Mine, Clementine" with their last order.




Thanks @BigGuy and @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/14)

@BumbleBee You know your special when your the only and i mean ONLY!!! person in South Africa to have a bottle of Rocket Fuel Vapes CLEMENTINE not even Hugo or I have a bottle. So enjoy dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee You know your special when your the only and i mean ONLY!!! person in South Africa to have a bottle of Rocket Fuel Vapes CLEMENTINE not even Hugo or I have a bottle. So enjoy dude.


You didn't get any more? Not even for you? You don't know what you're missing, this stuff is glorious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/14)

It's been a very exciting day here for me, the Rocket Fuel was just the tip of the iceberg. @Sir Vape and @BigGuy offered to help me out getting started with some stock for my local converts and donated a stash of their stock to get me going, I now know how it feels to be on the receiving end of a PIF..... no words can describe this feeling

Thank you guys so much!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 14


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/14)

@BumbleBee Hope it helps dude and we wish you all the best and im sure down the line we can get something going full time but that should help. So from the HOBBIT (Hugo) and myself we hope all goes well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (19/11/14)

Awesome bro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/14)

But.... it didn't end there......

In the parcel was this little gem.... 




guys, I don't know what to say except...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/11/14)

@Rob Fisher , i have some LED's waiting for a reo ......


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> But.... it didn't end there......
> 
> In the parcel was this little gem....
> 
> ...



I... Am... Soooo... Jealous right now!!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/14)

All i can say is PIF!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> All i can say is PIF!!!


Dude, I've been piffing the locals here for a while now, not on this scale though, just half a bottle of juice here and an old ego battery there, I never imagined it would turn like this. Karma is usually biting me on the ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/14)

@BumbleBee you know the saying "what goes around comes around" it works for positive things as well dude not only negative things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I... Am... Soooo... Jealous right now!!!!
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


I would probably be too, these guys really went overboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I would probably be too, these guys really went overboard



Well it suits you. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Danny (19/11/14)

Courtesy of @RevnLucky7 and the MOB. Yet another bottle of juice thats almost too good to be vaped


And I have the best hubby chatting to him about my juice problem and he responds 'dont worry I will never complain about you having good taste, only vape the good stuff.' Loved it and the lingo with it. So either very supportive or I should be expecting a few zando boxes when I get home. I think a prenup might be needed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/11/14)

Danny said:


> Courtesy of @RevnLucky7 and the MOB. Yet another bottle of juice thats almost too good to be vaped
> View attachment 15732
> 
> And I have the best hubby chatting to him about my juice problem and he responds 'dont worry I will never complain about you having good taste, only vape the good stuff.' Loved it and the lingo with it. So either very supportive or I should be expecting a few zando boxes when I get home. I think a prenup might be needed



Always a pleasure having you here mate! Hope I didn't damage your ears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (19/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Always a pleasure having you here mate! Hope I didn't damage your ears


That audio was truly epic! Things havent been sounding quite right now you mention it, cant decide if its damage or envy. Oh well nothing for it but to vape the jealousy away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Rob Fisher , i have some LED's waiting for a reo ......



Oooo that sounds interesting @Rowan Francis !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (19/11/14)

thank you eCiggies i am sure my neighbor will love these.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate (20/11/14)

Nothing too exiting,some magnets and switches and some juices,including a couple of new ones I haven't tried before.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> As a matter of interest the Tritium Beta Lights were an epic fail and they are WAY to dim to actually be effective. Bummer!





Genosmate said:


> Nothing too exiting,some magnets and switches and some juices,including a couple of new ones I haven't tried before.
> View attachment 15767



Awesome - heard a lot of noise on the Irish forum about Digbys - hope you will post some impressions about them 

PS. don't get caught between them magnets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (20/11/14)

johan said:


> Awesome - heard a lot of noise on the Irish forum about Digbys - hope you will post some impressions about them
> 
> PS. don't get caught between them magnets


Hi Johan,I've tried the Moriyas Mix before but it was a long while ago,but its nice.The other three are new for me but I'll try and put some thoughts on them into words.Apart from a kayfun and a vaporwood which I don't use I'm only left with two REOS and one of them is waiting for an atty to be modified,so just one REO left and its full with VM Menthol Ice at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> Nothing too exiting,some magnets and switches and some juices,including a couple of new ones I haven't tried before.
> View attachment 15767


Yes, highly rated jooses.....share your impressions please. And enjoy.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (20/11/14)

Not my vape mail, but a buddy of mine is quite a happy camper  Thanks @KimH for the awesome service!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

@Dubz I'm off topic here, but whats your handle on the Irish forum?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/14)

The kind folks at SkyBlue Vaping also helped me out with some convert ammo.... 

@Derick & @Melinda thank you guys so much

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

When will your website be up & running? Might just be the place to get hold of e-juice when the vendors run out of a particular juice.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/14)

johan said:


> When will your website be up & running? Might just be the place to get hold of e-juice when the vendors run out of a particular juice.


hehe... sorry @johan this is strictly "over the counter", you're going to have to come visit


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> hehe... sorry @johan this is strictly "over the counter", you're going to have to come visit



YaY the party is at @BumbleBee 's place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/11/14)

kimbo said:


> YaY the party is at @BumbleBee 's place


If it includes free ink, I'm there! Need to get my kids names done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> hehe... sorry @johan this is strictly "over the counter", you're going to have to come visit


Might just pop in one day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> If it includes free ink, I'm there! Need to get my kids names done.


I'm sure we can work something out


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sure we can work something out


Thanks @BumbleBee - When I eventually get round to Tzaneen I will definitely pop in. 

Your new slogan should be something along these lines - "Come for Ink, Leave with juice!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (20/11/14)

johan said:


> Awesome - heard a lot of noise on the Irish forum about Digbys - hope you will post some impressions about them
> 
> PS. don't get caught between them magnets


@johan - nope not a member there. I've read lots about the juice on various forums and the net.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/14)

Vape Mail Baby! 

@Renaldo very kindly sent me some Halo Sub Zero Juice before I went on my cruise... the PO sent it to the Pinetown branch which is way out of my way and a real suspect area so I asked the Gillits PO to get them to send it to them... so finally I get to taste the much talked about Halo Sub Zero.

It arrived today in my grubby little paw!




I have been dying to try it so I filled up an EMOW tank and popped it onto the iStick!

Oh my word! I have another ADV people! It damn awesome! @Renaldo you are the man! Thank you! As you can see the REO's are lined up to see which one of them is going to get the Halo Sub Zero in their little bottle!



It has almost a wicks bubblegum flavour for me with an arctic wind thrown in! It's so flavorful in the EMOW on the iStick at 6 watts! Amazing!

Urgent note to @Genosmate! John is our order on it's way because I'm gonna need some more of this! Will give more feedback once I have vaped it for a few days in a few devices!

Thank you @Renaldo! I really appreciate this!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands (21/11/14)

some more diy juice

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JW Flynn (21/11/14)

do you think you have enough PG and VG??? LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (21/11/14)

Hey hey, look what I picked up today for R80,00 at a second hand store.





To quote @Rob Fisher:- Winner, winner.. chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BansheeZA (21/11/14)

That is a serious bargain. I have to get my self a digital again for reloading ammo. Mine is gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (21/11/14)

Alex said:


> Hey hey, look what I picked up today for R80,00 at a second hand store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Alex very nice find

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

Alex said:


> Hey hey, look what I picked up today for R80,00 at a second hand store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a steal at 80 bucks .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (21/11/14)

Thought id go pop in at mob to go say Hi to @RevnLucky7 turned out he was not there. couldnt make the trip out there all the way for nothing so picked up a "CLIT" while i was there



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (21/11/14)

@Alex as previously said, one awesome bargain and well above digital verniers when it comes to accuracy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (21/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> do you think you have enough PG and VG??? LOL


i go trough it quick because i experiment a lot


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

Error correction! The juice I got wasn't Halo... it was Mount Baker Vapor Extreme Ice!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thought id go pop in at mob to go say Hi to @RevnLucky7 turned out he was not there. couldnt make the trip out there all the way for nothing so picked up a "CLIT" while i was there
> View attachment 15838
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I'm based in the Kenilworth branch brother 
Appreciate the thought.

Gearing up for a cloud comp? CLT is good... I opened one up. Drilled the post airholes out and cut the slits even bigger. She chucks.


----------



## thekeeperza (23/11/14)

Finally able to post some vape mail

From @Sir Vape 



And from @paulph201

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Paulie (23/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Finally able to post some vape mail
> 
> From @Sir Vape
> View attachment 15924
> ...


Enjoy man and tnks for the support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Vapemail 






Some Rose spares Pallas send me, and that is a Tugboat v2 they what me to review for them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

@ShaneW you are a Mamba!  I can't believe I'm about to test some Halo Sub Zero! I have some on it's way but have been chomping at the bit to try it! Please tell me you are gonna do Halo Juices in SA?

And thanks for the Menthol Ice as well! Whooooo!

And of course all the tobacco juices to try and convert two difficult stinkies! Havana Gold, Dark Horse and Huntsman!




PS Please don't forget to send me an invoice so I can pay Juicy Joe's!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## KimH (24/11/14)

@Rob Fisher - I am really looking forward to your review on the Halo Sub Zero, we NEED to twist Shane's arm or whatever other appendage into bringing Halo to SA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

KimH said:


> @Rob Fisher - I am really looking forward to your review on the Halo Sub Zero, we NEED to twist Shane's arm or whatever other appendage into bringing Halo to SA!



Agreed and Roger that! I have put some into a Nautilus Mini and am waiting patiently for it to soak into the coil...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

I'm convinced I have a pack of dud BVC Nautilus coils because I find everything in it really muted! I have just found a new original Nautilus coil and now waiting for it to soak again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/11/14)

Yes Halo please!

They always make the 'top juices' lists.



Rob Fisher said:


> I'm convinced I have a pack of dud BVC Nautilus coils because I find everything in it really muted! I have just found a new original Nautilus coil and now waiting for it to soak again!



That's what happened with a few of mine! Muted.

I thought I was going mad. This tank of beauty I so loved for flavour, then just average.

And I go to my mates place, and his Nautilus tastes amazing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That's what happened with a few of mine! Muted.
> 
> I thought I was going mad. This tank of beauty I so loved for flavour, then just average.
> 
> And I go to my mates place, and his Nautilus tastes amazing.



I thought I was loosing my mind the Nautilus mini is pretty useless! Not sure where these coils came from but they sure are dog crap! I'm using the original coil (Before the BVC) and it's better but not great! I will have to switch the juice to a REO for a real test because the Nautilus is just not performing at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

2 months later, and this brave little fellow crawled out the the SAPO system to his new home :hug:



(I apologize for the package photo, but I think it deserves some attention after it's horrible ordeal)

Big thumbs up to the guys at Vape Mob who packaged the contents in double plated armor, ready to go to war. Everything arrived perfect condition even though it is apparent from the tattered package that it was quite a rough journey. And now without further ado...



A Vamo V5 Kit, Taifun GT RTA (Clone), and a 30ml needle tip bottle.

I ordered this stuff when I had only been vaping a little more than a month and even though I have moved on, it's still nice to add some new members to my vape family

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (24/11/14)

It finally arrived

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

lovely stuff duncan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> It finally arrived
> 
> View attachment 15978


Looks like I'm shopping at your house tonight

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/11/14)

Alex said:


> Hey hey, look what I picked up today for R80,00 at a second hand store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one dude!!! That is a bargain!!! LOL I bought a plastic one from Builders fo R20!!! LOL, look, at least it's just for simple measuring around the vaping stuff every now and then... but that thing you got is a bloody good one!!! as long as it's masked in mm's and not inces, you are all good on that one, hehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (24/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> It finally arrived
> 
> View attachment 15978



nice mail @capetocuba . May I ask, where is this from? I have been searching everywhere (locally) for ceramic tweezers


----------



## capetocuba (24/11/14)

Kaizer said:


> nice mail @capetocuba . May I ask, where is this from? I have been searching everywhere (locally) for ceramic tweezers


It was a wait of 82 days from Fasttech, link below. They have a few different models. Don't thing the wait will be that long as PO seems to be returning to work...
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1655800

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (24/11/14)

I took advantage of VapeMob's free shipping special and ordered the Vision Spinner Mini, this really is a great pocket friendly VV device, really impressed with the performance of something so small. Now I can do some proper incognito vaping  Regular Spinner on the right for size comparison:

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Kaizer said:


> nice mail @capetocuba . May I ask, where is this from? I have been searching everywhere (locally) for ceramic tweezers



SkyBlue (@Melinda, @Derick) have ceramic tipped tweezers in stock here:

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Accessories/Tools/Ceramic-Tweezers

And since you are in Centurion, you can pickup

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cat (24/11/14)

free3dom said:


> A Vamo V5 Kit, *Taifun GT RTA (Clone)*, ...



They have the cheek to say "Made in Germany" on the box?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (25/11/14)

Cat said:


> They have the cheek to say "Made in Germany" on the box?



I know...it's insane how they copy *everything* - really annoys me. Put your own fing logo on it - I think most vapers would like it more that way. Since getting the Lemo, I'm done with clones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (25/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought I was loosing my mind the Nautilus mini is pretty useless! Not sure where these coils came from but they sure are dog crap! I'm using the original coil (Before the BVC) and it's better but not great! I will have to switch the juice to a REO for a real test because the Nautilus is just not performing at all!


here i was thinking i had sever vapours tongue.. then i got suspicious and just ordered an aero mega. could well be the BVC's - not just the nautilus ones, i get the same on the bvc coils for the ETS... its either that, or severe vapours tongue


----------



## Mo P (25/11/14)

the mAN needs to be carefully attended to in order to get proper usage. Cleaning regularly and wattage needs to be monitored, or your coils will taste crap. Been using it for a few months and have never had a problem. Maybe a bad batch of coils? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

Mo P said:


> the mAN needs to be carefully attended to in order to get proper usage. Cleaning regularly and wattage needs to be monitored, or your coils will taste crap. Been using it for a few months and have never had a problem. Maybe a bad batch of coils? @Rob Fisher



No question about it... crap coils! I used to love the Nautilus... have ordered new coils...


----------



## Space_Cowboy (25/11/14)

Mucho vape mail! Not all mine unfortunately but hey anyone getting vape mail is cause for celebration  :











Thanks VapeClub @VapeGrrl @JakesSA for the awesome service!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Achmat89 (25/11/14)

Came to work and this baby was waiting for me at the receptionist 




Now just to get my hands on that cloupor ZNA50 

Thanx @vapecartel for the quick and brilliant service!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## exodus (25/11/14)

Vape mail from those amazing people at eciggies. Great service as always gies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (25/11/14)

exodus said:


> Vape mail from those amazing people at eciggies. Great service as always gies.



I been there this afternoon, were you the guy driving the white Porche Carrera?


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/11/14)

Kaizer said:


> nice mail @capetocuba . May I ask, where is this from? I have been searching everywhere (locally) for ceramic tweezers


have a look at skyblue - @Melinda


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/11/14)

Some Taste vanilla custard, Elvis breakfast and lv4. Awesome juices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## exodus (25/11/14)

johan said:


> I been there this afternoon, were you the guy driving the white Porche Carrera?


 I wish, lol. nope, I was there at about 3:15. In just a silver carrola.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (25/11/14)

3 months of steeping and my Halo juices finally arrived. I ordered these along with a halo cigalike before I knew anything about vaping. So this is a sample pack of all their tobacco flavours. I've tried a few drops of them all in my magma and I've decided I really don't like tobacco flavours. They all taste just like stinkies or cigars in various forms.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (25/11/14)

Gambit said:


> 3 months of steeping and my Halo juices finally arrived. I ordered these along with a halo cigalike before I knew anything about vaping. So this is a sample pack of all their tobacco flavours. I've tried a few drops of them all in my magma and I've decided I really don't like tobacco flavours. They all taste just like stinkies or cigars in various forms.


Don't write the tobaccos off just yet. I hated tobacco flavours for a long part of my vaping journey, now I can't get enough of them 

Stick them in the dark and forget about them until a rainy day

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (25/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Don't write the tobaccos off just yet. I hated tobacco flavours for a long part of my vaping journey, now I can't get enough of them
> 
> Stick them in the dark and forget about them until a rainy day


Thanks I may do that, or I'll bring them along to the meet and see if I can trade them for something better


----------



## Raslin (26/11/14)

Vapemail Just in. My baby has arrived....


with a mPT3 to match and my first RBA a nimbus to practice on.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (26/11/14)

Some favourites and some new ones to taste.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Vape Mail Baby! 




Aspire K1, Aspire Atlantis and Lemo!


The K1 has Halo Menthol Ice in it and the vape is great and so is Halo Menthol Ice!

The Atlantis worked for a short while on the Sigelei 20W and then said the resistance was too low so witched it to the Sirius II Mech Mod. This is for lung hitters who want a pretty hard hit! It's a bit too severe for Menthol Ice and I may have to tone it down or try something else in the tank... but this is a game changing tank for sure! That being said I'm still vaping Tropical Ice on it and haven't put it down yet... 



Will try the Lemo a bit later....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz (26/11/14)

@Rob Fisher what awesome vapemail you have there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (26/11/14)

Got some more great tasting juices from Skyblue to last me for a while... Thanks @Melinda and @Derick for the great service as always!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

@Rob Fisher, nice pic. Can those Aspire clearos take other drip tips, standard drip tips?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> @Rob Fisher, nice pic. Can those Aspire clearos take other drip tips, standard drip tips?



Yebo they certainly can!


----------



## Paulie (26/11/14)

Andre said:


> Some favourites and some new ones to taste.



Enjoy man!

Thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 16091
> 
> ...


@paulph201 let me try out his Atlantis tank yesterday, and boy does it work well. It's a game changer for sure imho.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paulie (26/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 16091
> 
> ...




Rob let me know what you think of this as i am a huge fan


----------



## Paulie (26/11/14)

Just got these in and am vaping them and all i can say is wow!! 

Something to look forward to for the new year...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Rob let me know what you think of this as i am a huge fan



Paulie there is no doubt it's a game changer but is is most certainly not for the newbie and even semi experienced vaper! It won't work on a Sigelei 20W and I assume it's for Mech Mods only... the airflow fully wide open is perfect for the lung hitters as is the Full bore drip tip... even with the airflow closed to almost nothing you still want to lung hit it and you still can. The tank looks awesome and the build quality is great! Now I want them to make a 1,2 Ohm coil for me because this sub ohm story isn't for me... but I won't be selling it and will most certainly be using it from time to time.

It's a lung hitters dream tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paulie (26/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Paulie there is no doubt it's a game changer but is is most certainly not for the newbie and even semi experienced vaper! It won't work on a Sigelei 20W and I assume it's for Mech Mods only... the airflow fully wide open is perfect for the lung hitters as is the Full bore drip tip... even with the airflow closed to almost nothing you still want to lung hit it and you still can. The tank looks awesome and the build quality is great! Now I want them to make a 1,2 Ohm coil for me because this sub ohm story isn't for me... but I won't be selling it and will most certainly be using it from time to time.
> 
> It's a lung hitters dream tank!




Rob i hear you its more for the cloud chasers and the lung hitters and offer great flavour and guzzles the juice haha


----------



## VapeSnow (26/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Paulie there is no doubt it's a game changer but is is most certainly not for the newbie and even semi experienced vaper! It won't work on a Sigelei 20W and I assume it's for Mech Mods only... the airflow fully wide open is perfect for the lung hitters as is the Full bore drip tip... even with the airflow closed to almost nothing you still want to lung hit it and you still can. The tank looks awesome and the build quality is great! Now I want them to make a 1,2 Ohm coil for me because this sub ohm story isn't for me... but I won't be selling it and will most certainly be using it from time to time.
> 
> It's a lung hitters dream tank!


I hope vapemob or Oupa get this in soon so that i can go test it before i buy one. Im so a lung hitter. But i dont want to spend R500 on a commercial tank if im not going to use it. All the commercial tanks out there is way to tight for me thats why i went into rebuilding.


----------



## VandaL (26/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I hope vapemob or Oupa get this in soon so that i can go test it before i buy one. Im so a lung hitter. But i dont want to spend R500 on a commercial tank if im not going to use it. All the commercial tanks out there is way to tight for me thats why i went into rebuilding.


The airflow is HUGE on it, least from the video's I've seen, one reviewer went so far as to compare it to a plumeveil with the top airflow closed off, which is insane for a tank


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> @Rob Fisher, nice pic. Can those Aspire clearos take other drip tips, standard drip tips?





Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo they certainly can!



Great. i'll wait till you tell us something more about the K1 compared to the Atlantis. The K1 coils look a bit like the latest Kangertech coils - enclosed. (And those Kangertech coils don't last and too many are duds, in my experience.)

PS: ok, since read more about the Atlantis. hmm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> Great. i'll wait till you tell us something more about the K1 compared to the Atlantis. The K1 coils look a bit like the latest Kangertech coils - enclosed. (And those Kangertech coils don't last and too many are duds, in my experience.)



The K1 is a brilliant little tank but that's the problem... it's little and I use a tank in no time... really not practical at all! Plus with the improved coils and far better vape than it's predecessors the juice goes even faster! I will use it to test juices because it's a good vape... but useless as a carry device for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ConradS (26/11/14)

Some tobacco vapes to try out. Thanks Juicy Joe's!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I hope vapemob or Oupa get this in soon so that i can go test it before i buy one. Im so a lung hitter. But i dont want to spend R500 on a commercial tank if im not going to use it. All the commercial tanks out there is way to tight for me thats why i went into rebuilding.



I can assure you this one is for lung hitters bigtime and the air flow so so wide open I could drive my Prado through the air hole!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Just got these in and am vaping them and all i can say is wow!!
> 
> Something to look forward to for the new year...



ive not seen or heard of those.
please do give us a review on them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

i hear you on the tank capacity. i live with it with the EVOD1's but it does get a bit much sometimes. 
...Now i see the Atlantis is only 2 ml, that's marginal, just slightly more than the EVOD, but i suppose it won't lastas long as the 1.6 ml in the EVOD. 
i see they're going to bring out 1.0 Ohm coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> i hear you on the tank capacity. i live with it with the EVOD1's but it does get a bit much sometimes.
> ...Now i see the Atlantis is only 2 ml, that's marginal, just slightly more than the EVOD, but i suppose it won't lastas long as the 1.6 ml in the EVOD.
> i see they're going to bring out 1.0 Ohm coils.



The Atlantis is a completely different animal to the K1 or evod.... very little comparison. And the tank on Atlantis looks way bigger than 2ml? You are right... the K1 is 1,5mm and the Atlantis is 2ml... I would never have guessed that.

If you have tried a Cyclops fully open on a REO then that's the kind of airflow on the Atlantis..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (26/11/14)

JB1987 said:


> Got some more great tasting juices from Skyblue to last me for a while... Thanks @Melinda and @Derick for the great service as always!
> 
> View attachment 16094


Ohh, nice...Those are all my favourite SkyBlue juices


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

ConradS said:


> Some tobacco vapes to try out. Thanks Juicy Joe's!



Huntsman needs a lot of steeping. i thought it was awful at first, then after 3 weeks i liked it. Dragon's Fire needs the least steeping of the HHV i've tried. iow, 3 weeks from the time they shipped it until i got it. Was not enough for the Huntsman. Pirates Booty also - it's ok at first but much better after another week,so the spice flavourings blend in more.


----------



## abdul (26/11/14)

Picked up a tiny package from @KieranD just now. Thanks again mate

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

Thank you @Oupa and Chrystel for the absolute awesome service I received from you guys. You service level increases every time I deal with you. Brilliant guys !!




My usual monthly order of VM4
Some o rings to replace the missing one on my cyclops 
And some Japanese Cotton. Have to tey this out seeing everyone rating it so high

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (26/11/14)

What happens when you do a walk in at VapeMob . Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey (26/11/14)

Thanks @Andre . Was I great pleasure meeting you and take a toot on all your reo's . The black cyclops is really a thing of beauty

@Rob Fisher oom I am ready for the new lady now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rellik (26/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> What happens when you do a walk in at VapeMob . Thanks guys


@jtgrey I know the feeling. I go there for something small and walk out there a few hundred bucks poorer. I just can't help myself


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Thanks @Andre . Was I great pleasure meeting you and take a toot on all your reo's . The black cyclops is really a thing of beauty
> 
> @Rob Fisher oom I am ready for the new lady now



Roger that! Let's hope she arrives real soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ConradS (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> Huntsman needs a lot of steeping. i thought it was awful at first, then after 3 weeks i liked it. Dragon's Fire needs the least steeping of the HHV i've tried. iow, 3 weeks from the time they shipped it until i got it. Was not enough for the Huntsman. Pirates Booty also - it's ok at first but much better after another week,so the spice flavourings blend in more.


Ta. Giving them a wee sample then a rest. Dragons Fire seems cool already, it will probably be amazing after a good ol steep.


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

Dragons Fire is weird, it changes. Or else it's just me. Sometimes it would be kind of harsh, then it would be smooth and "creamy". i'd be vaping it first thing in the morning, then go to office and eat muesli, then go out to the smokers deck and it would always be harsh. Then next time normal again. And it woud change slightly through the day. 
i had a 30 ml bottle, then a 100 ml bottle, then i found i liked Sludge more. ...Now if the PO would just...do what they gotta do,...my well-steeped 100 ml Sludge... oh well, i look forward to it. And Gaia, i'll see what that's like. i can't even remember what else i've got in that order - probably 30 ml Dragons Fire and one or two others. 
i'm sticking to HHV, unless i find some other NET to try that doesnt cost R300 a bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (26/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Thanks @Andre . Was I great pleasure meeting you and take a toot on all your reo's . The black cyclops is really a thing of beauty
> 
> @Rob Fisher oom I am ready for the new lady now


That really is nice ... think I might need something similar hopefully VERY soon


----------



## ConradS (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> Dragons Fire is weird, it changes. Or else it's just me. Sometimes it would be kind of harsh, then it would be smooth and "creamy". i'd be vaping it first thing in the morning, then go to office and eat muesli, then go out to the smokers deck and it would always be harsh. Then next time normal again. And it woud change slightly through the day.
> i had a 30 ml bottle, then a 100 ml bottle, then i found i liked Sludge more. ...Now if the PO would just...do what they gotta do,...my well-steeped 100 ml Sludge... oh well, i look forward to it. And Gaia, i'll see what that's like. i can't even remember what else i've got in that order - probably 30 ml Dragons Fire and one or two others.
> i'm sticking to HHV, unless i find some other NET to try that doesnt cost R300 a bottle.


So far not harsh at all. Huntsman has a bit more of a kick based on first impressions.


----------



## PutRid (26/11/14)

Andre said:


> Some favourites and some new ones to taste.



OMW, those 2 middle ones  Sounds amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/11/14)

Its not menthol,can't get fined for this can I? I opened the parcel!


----------



## Genosmate (27/11/14)

OK,Before @Rob Fisher sees my post

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (27/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> OK,Before @Rob Fisher sees my post
> View attachment 16195



Hope you enjoy the juice and thanks for the support!

p.s it @johan you gotta worry about lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> Its not menthol,can't get fined for this can I? I opened the parcel!



No Menthol Juice? Playing with fire we are!


----------



## Genosmate (27/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No Menthol Juice? Playing with fire we are!


Yebo,I got to find something else I like,maybe this is it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Courtesy of www.eciggies.co.za. Always have to have ample stock of Bowden's Mate. Been looking for a joose with ginger in for a long time. Found it, a ginger tobacco by Vape Goddess. Can't wait to try.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/14)

Andre said:


> Courtesy of www.eciggies.co.za. Always have to have ample stock of Bowden's Mate. Been looking for a joose with ginger in for a long time. Found it, a ginger tobacco by Vape Goddess. Can't wait to try.


Ooooh a ginger juice, nice! That is definitely going on my wishlist. Let us know what it's like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/11/14)

Vape mail

@Andre
2 x Darang clone .. ! x Big Dripper v2 .. 1 x Quasar

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Vape mail
> 
> @Andre
> 2 x Darang clone .. ! x Big Dripper v2 .. 1 x Quasar


The Derang would look right at home on a Slug mod


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> The Derang would look right at home on a Slug mod


Look where the air slots exit on the Darang! Now I only hope @JakesSA can bf it.


----------



## Attie (27/11/14)

After finishing 15 bottles, I just had to get some more. Custard mixed with Florida Orange Creamsicle is a winner!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/11/14)

7 days from order and they are here, nothing like private enterprise working efficiently

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (27/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> 7 days from order and they are here, nothing like private enterprise working efficiently
> 
> View attachment 16206


that is nomness right there!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (27/11/14)

Thanks to Skyblue Vaping and their amazing speedy service.
Cant wait to get mixing.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## VandaL (27/11/14)

Thanks to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for the nomnom vapemail, once again TOP notch service, they only received stock of the V2s this morning and it's already with me. these bottles are pure class, I'm amazed how you manage to cram this much quality and nomnoms into an insanely *low* price of R180-00 each.  Tried the No.2 so far very nice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow (27/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Thanks to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for the nomnom vapemail, once again TOP notch service, these bottles are pure class, I'm truly amazed how you manage to cram this much quality and nomnoms into an insanely *low* price of R180-00 each. The craziest thing is this is imported juice at lower then local avg premium juice price. Tried the No.2 so far very nice


How is the Ipv2s?


----------



## VandaL (27/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> How is the Ipv2s?


Similar to my old V2

There are slight differences, it's basically the updated V2, but 70w, memory functions(i find annoying have to get used to) and better buttons.
I feel the the added weight over my old V2 is a con, I love how light my old work horse is.

.




#workhorse

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

Thank you @ShaneW for this lekker collection 
I tried the Heavenly Waffles and Heavenly Tobacco but I'm not really getting the taste, I think I have to leave them steeping for a while longer.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (27/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @ShaneW for this lekker collection
> I tried the Heavenly Waffles and Heavenly Tobacco but I'm not really getting the taste, I think I have to leave them steeping for a while longer.
> 
> View attachment 16219



Start with the Havana Gold, far right and no tobacco will taste the same again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @ShaneW for this lekker collection
> I tried the Heavenly Waffles and Heavenly Tobacco but I'm not really getting the taste, I think I have to leave them steeping for a while longer.
> 
> View attachment 16219



Nice little collection there mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

Dankie Ohm Johan  Will try it soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

Ohm @johan, i actually ordered the Havana Gold because of your post: 



johan said:


> Rob contact @ShaneW as @Imthiaz Khan suggested - IMO the Alien Vision's Gryphon Breath & Havana Gold is much better tobacco flavors than HHV and he stock them both.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Ohm @johan, i actually ordered the Havana Gold because of your post:



Would love to read your comments once you had some time with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

Will definitely give you feedback on the juice Ohm @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/11/14)

So Gizmos parents have been in America for the past three weeks and they bought back some yummy juice for us to try. 







There is some more but I'm going to keep those a secret for now because we will be bringing them in probably. If we don't then I'll post it here. 

Thanks you miksie xxx @Blackwidow

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So Gizmos parents have been in America for the past three weeks and they bought back some yummy juice for us to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Alice in vapeland juice??  how is it? I want some!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

@Attie, I tried the HV Custard mixed with Florida Orange Creamsicle, definitely a winner 
@paulph201, bro you gotta try this


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Is that Alice in vapeland juice??  how is it? I want some!



Caterpillar E-juice - does look like the chesire cat smoking on their logo though http://caterpillarejuice.com/products/madh/#sthash.s0PF0NXg.dpbs

And the other one is this one: http://www.nolavape.com/shop/peary-honey-e-liquid/

I have not tried these two yet but I have tried the other one (The secret and it is super yum)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (27/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Attie, I tried the HV Custard mixed with Florida Orange Creamsicle, definitely a winner
> @paulph201, bro you gotta try this




Yeah im definatly going to try this tomorrow!!


----------



## Cat (27/11/14)

^^ wow ^^ Gaia and Dark Horse, and a whole lot of others - i didn't see those on the website.  



> IMO the Alien Vision's Gryphon Breath & Havana Gold is much better tobacco flavors than HHV



But are they NET? (i'd better look again, last time i looked, i didn't see any mention of NET. )


----------



## Cat (27/11/14)

@VandaL , nice pics!  

i've decided to get a new box mod, i'm going to check the Cloupors again, although they look too big. The HANA MODZ is great, fits me ergonomically...if they made a 50W version with the same box, i'd get it. So i'm going to be fussy, one criterion is the lid should use magnets or clip on, not screws...although i suppose if it's dual 18650's i could live with it. And i want good buttons - like the HANA, on the front of the box, and not one of those big bulbous buttons. i dunno where to look...maybe google reddit images. 
PS: checking your pics in the Sir Vapes thread, the IPV2S...hmm...build quality looks good, buttons are good..instant fire...hmm...

So what's that Sound Blaster thing, a portable speaker? 

@BigGuy / Sir Vapes, congrats on the labels, i'm really admiring them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (27/11/14)

Cat said:


> @VandaL , nice pics!
> 
> i've decided to get a new box mod, i'm going to check the Cloupors again, although they look too big. The HANA MODZ is great, fits me ergonomically...if they made a 50W version with the same box, i'd get it. So i'm going to be fussy, one criterion is the lid should use magnets or clip on, not screws...although i suppose if it's dual 18650's i could live with it. And i want good buttons - like the HANA, on the front of the box, and not one of those big bulbous buttons. i dunno where to look...maybe google reddit images.
> PS: checking your pics in the Sir Vapes thread, the IPV2S...hmm...build quality looks good, buttons are good..instant fire...hmm...
> ...


I wouldn't touch anything cloupor with a 10 foot poll. I agree with you on the magnetic back door, I'm actually going to look into where I can source magnets to fit my IPV 2, 2s and 3 . That's one major advantage the Sigelei 100w+ has. The magnet mod for the IPV's are SUPER easy but I cannot of the life of me find these locally. @BigGuy says he can get them np so....  The 2S is extremely nice, the two cons are the memory feature for me(I'm used to just pressing + to up the wattage now you have to - first then +) The weight, but the counter to that is it is far better metal used on the box.

The speaker is some non-vapemail I received today from Amazon, when I got home thought I'd post my awesome Nomnom juices so the speaker was an easy bass  If you are wondering, it sounds INCREDIBLE, I'm not one of those who get easily thrilled by audio devices but this thing is PACKED with features and sounds like a really top quality mini hifi is playing. On par if not better then a Bose Soundlink III which is double the price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (28/11/14)

i hope that - + thing is something you'll get used to after a few days. 
Heavier because better metal, i'll take better metal anyday. If i have to pay more for really good build quality, it's ok. 

The speaker, nice, enjoy. Amazing that Creative Labs could be as good as Bose. 
...i've been trying to get to Pavilion to get a JBL Flip speaker , i can't really justify anything more/bigger/expensive, but... / 
If i'd ordered it from takealot or something, i'd have it by now, but i need to go sort out some new phone business anyway.


----------



## Ollie (28/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Caterpillar E-juice - does look like the chesire cat smoking on their logo though http://caterpillarejuice.com/products/madh/#sthash.s0PF0NXg.dpbs



Hey @Stroodlepuff, i found the exact picture they used for their logo... The caterpillar! it comes right out of the book.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## steve (28/11/14)

thanks @sirvape. awesome service as ever !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD (28/11/14)

steve said:


> thanks @sirvape. awesome service as ever !


Your juice looks uneven......

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (28/11/14)

Some vapemail today. Not at home but my wife had the honours again to open it up.

And then she sends me this:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (28/11/14)

Riddle said:


> Some vapemail today. Not at home but my wife had the honours again to open it up.
> 
> And then she sends me this:




lol enjoy man! let me know what you think of the flavours  and especially the clouds!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (28/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol enjoy man! let me know what you think of the flavours  and especially the clouds!!


Haha yeah I had my shake today so when I get home it's time for the flavours.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (28/11/14)

1234......5 its nomnom time! Tnks SirVape!

I will give these a try and give you some feedback!

Also please make these in high VG and 3mg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY (28/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Is that Alice in vapeland juice??  how is it? I want some!


@Yiannaki alice can stay in vape land for all i care. there joose is crap

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Yiannaki alice can stay in vape land for all i care. there joose is crap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Really? Which ones have you tried bud ?

They sound so yum! Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## RIEFY (28/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Really? Which ones have you tried bud ?
> 
> They sound so yum! Thanks for the heads up though!


I think we had almost all of them i cant remember exactly what they tasted like but some were chemically some just tasted plain crap. @Zodiac might remember. you never know tho taste is so subjective

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/11/14)

Not brand new Vape mail, but Vape mail nonetheless. Copper panzer bought from Zeki and some awesome Baked Apple Pie Voodoo juice, made by Zeki. Good juice imo.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (28/11/14)

> alice can stay in vape land for all i care. there joose is crap



 Best kind of review, that's all i need to know.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

Cat said:


> Best kind of review, that's all i need to know.


Agree, especially coming from @Zodiac and @Cape vaping supplies!


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Ooooh a ginger juice, nice! That is definitely going on my wishlist. Let us know what it's like


Vape Goddess Ginger Fetish - ginger tobacco from eciggies. Done around 3 ml at 0.5 ohms. Like it, a slightly sweet authentic and mellow ginger taste - almost like those pink ginger strips one gets with sushi - on the inhale and the exhale with the tobacco just adding a nice smokiness on the exhale. Good clouds - guess about a 50/50 blend. Throat hit for a 12 mg is good, but not overpowering. The ginger not sharp as ginger can be. Not a complex juice, but done very well. If it was not so expensive (R180 for 15ml) would have ordered more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/11/14)

Andre said:


> Vape Goddess Ginger Fetish - ginger tobacco from eciggies. Done around 3 ml at 0.5 ohms. Like it, a slightly sweet authentic and mellow ginger taste - almost like those pink ginger strips one gets with sushi - on the inhale and the exhale with the tobacco just adding a nice smokiness on the exhale. Good clouds - guess about a 50/50 blend. Throat hit for a 12 mg is good, but not overpowering. The ginger not sharp as ginger can be. Not a complex juice, but done very well. If it was not so expensive (R180 for 15ml) would have ordered more.


Sounds good, I was hoping you'd say it was a strong ginger which would be awesome for me. I'd use it when flavours start fading. I usually make tea with freshly chopped ginger to revive the tastebuds. Those little pink strips are Pickled Ginger, love that stuff.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Sounds good, I was hoping you'd say it was a strong ginger which would be awesome for me. I'd use it when flavours start fading. I usually make tea with freshly chopped ginger to revive the tastebuds. Those little pink strips are Pickled Ginger, love that stuff.


Yes, personally I would also have preferred a really strong ginger, but that certainly would not be the preference of the majority of vapers. Will have to make my own. Thinking about doing a horseradish one too!


----------



## BumbleBee (28/11/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, personally I would also have preferred a really strong ginger, but that certainly would not be the preference of the majority of vapers. Will have to make my own. Thinking about doing a horseradish one too!


oooh, horseradish... now there's an idea 

This could very quickly escalate to a full on sushi juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/11/14)

@Sir Vape @BigGuy 
the nomness has arrived : D

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (30/11/14)

Got some vapemail from the JHB vape meet.

Juices from *CloudFlavour*





And 28g wire from *Vape Cartel*




PS: The cellotape on the box is my doing

I also just wanted to thank all the vendors for an amazing job. All the displays looked amazing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (30/11/14)

Alex said:


> Got some vapemail from the JHB vape meet.
> 
> Juices from *CloudVapour*
> 
> ...




Thank for the support man 

p.s its CloudFlavour haha


----------



## Alex (30/11/14)

hehe, sorry @paulph201, I'm only on my first espresso. Things will improve shortly.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (30/11/14)

Alex said:


> hehe, sorry @paulph201, I'm only on my first espresso. Things will improve shortly.


lol all good 

Yummy you got niceee expressos!


----------



## VandaL (1/12/14)

Some vapemail from Grants Vanilla Custard and @Sir Vape





6x100ml GVC plus tons of sample bottles + IPV3 (Not mine )





Craft vapour Yellow submarine and Orchid V4 from @Sir Vape

 yum

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (1/12/14)

That IPV3 looks nice in that pic.....but i'm trying to buy a bap mod right now. .....and vaporshark site hasn't been working for hours, it just times out  i think it's being nailed by everyone, cyber monday 20% off.


----------



## Yiannaki (1/12/14)

Alex said:


> Got some vapemail from the JHB vape meet.
> 
> Juices from *CloudFlavour*
> 
> ...




@Alex , would love to hear your thoughts on the Sunshine cured tobacco! 

I just remembered i haven't posted any vape mail pics of my goodies from the meet  I was too excited to use them all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Alex , would love to hear your thoughts on the Sunshine cured tobacco!
> 
> I just remembered i haven't posted any vape mail pics of my goodies from the meet  I was too excited to use them all



I suck at juice reviews man. But the Sunshine cured tobacco is sicks as breasts , I mean it. 

Can't explain just how great this is, Easily an ADV juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (1/12/14)

The long wait has finally arrived. 





Now it just has to charge 





Thanks so much to @KieranD from Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/14)

PutRid said:


> The long wait has finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Some vapemail from Grants Vanilla Custard and @Sir Vape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You always getting GVC. Lemme know if you can sell some lol


----------



## VandaL (1/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You always getting GVC. Lemme know if you can sell some lol


Grant sent me those samples to drop off with some Sirs, if they like it who knows .....
It's quickly turned into my ADV, love it love it love it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Grant sent me those samples to drop off with some Sirs, if they like it who knows .....
> It's quickly turned into my ADV, love it love it love it



From the looks of it you're really enjoying the custard. When you buy in again next time let me know. I'll be keen on getting some. We could split the shipping or something

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BigGuy (1/12/14)

@VandaL don't you love it when your customers organize samples of juice for you to try in the hopes of you stocking them lol VANDAL you are a SIR fledgling

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (1/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @VandaL don't you love it when your customers organize samples of juice for you to try in the hopes of you stocking them lol VANDAL you are a SIR fledgling


Lol bro, I just like helping out friends. Just trying to make up for kicking your butt in cod all those years ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (1/12/14)

SO you know what would be a winner is we get the xbox's out somewhere and we have a mini vape meet and play some COD before the end of the year. But yeah @VandaL thanks dude your da man.


----------



## Sir Vape (1/12/14)

Ummmmm @BigGuy you have samples of Grant's??? What kind!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (1/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> SO you know what would be a winner is we get the xbox's out somewhere and we have a mini vape meet and play some COD before the end of the year. But yeah @VandaL thanks dude your da man.


My Xbox360 has about 7 layers of dust on it, Last time I switched it on was for that Halo 4 Comp last year, If I was to pick up a controller now I'd prolly look like this,
=

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (1/12/14)

@Sir Vape nah dude the SIR FLEDGLING didnt drop them off yet. Nest time @VandaL wants something in a hurry i am tunning him what kind lol.


----------



## VandaL (1/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Sir Vape nah dude the SIR FLEDGLING didnt drop them off yet. Nest time @VandaL wants something in a hurry i am tunning him what kind lol.


Fetch u lazy sob! I'm in Greyville. I'll give you them samples for R20-00


----------



## BigGuy (1/12/14)

HA HA HA ill fetch tomorrow, Dont let the HOBBIT fetch it cause he is kak stingy with juice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thank for the support man
> 
> p.s its CloudFlavour haha



Or is it *CloudFlavor* @paulph201 ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Picked up a few toys at the Vape Meet! First up was a coil jig and a second Atlantis from Vape Club!



Next up some Menthol Ice from Vapour Mountain as back up stock for December!




Some more goodies from VM... spare o-rings for the REO, spare coils, an RM2 and a couple of the new Samsung Pink batteries to test!



Some juices from Cloud Flavour! Thanks for my special one @paulph201 



A set of sample testers from Skyblue!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

Massive Vape Mail Baby!

The atomiser I have been trying to get my hands on since I converted to REO! The fastest overseas order in the history of me vaping! When I arrived home today the parcel from Mark Bugs in Bucharest Romania was on my desk! 

The first Chalice to hit the African Continent has arrived! May I present to you the Chalice III! Review to follow tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Paulie (1/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Picked up a few toys at the Vape Meet! First up was a coil jig and a second Atlantis from Vape Club!
> View attachment 16459
> ...



wow awesome vapemail!



Rob Fisher said:


> Massive Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The atomiser I have been trying to get my hands on since I converted to REO! The fastest overseas order in the history of me vaping! When I arrived home today the parcel from Mark Bugs in Bucharest Romania was on my desk!
> 
> ...



Even better!
Looking forward to the review tmr!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (1/12/14)

The chalice looks really good. Looking forward to you review on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/12/14)

Yip, that Chalice is a stunner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

I just know @Rob Fisher is coiling her as we speak, and we need a sneak peak of the innards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

More Vape Mail Baby!

I finally found a local chap who loves wood! I convinced him to make me two test pieces... one for my REO's and one for my mech mod and my spinner!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

Love that Reo stand.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

Alex said:


> I just know @Rob Fisher is coiling her as we speak, and we need a sneak peak of the innards



I will take better pics in the daylight tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/14)

Lovely Vape Mail @Rob Fisher. Chalice looks great and those wood stands also look good. 
Enjoy and looking forward to your views on the chalice
Lol, you got another atlantis. What you gonna run the second one on?

Ps, loved the test on your atlantis/sirius in JHB. That sirius mech mod is really lovely. I like the side fire button


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol, you got another atlantis. What you gonna run the second one on?



I have a special Mech Mod coming from the Philippines coming and it will drive the second Atlantis!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will take better pics in the daylight tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 16487
> View attachment 16488
> ...


Wow, the Chalice is stunning. Looks like the air holes exit at the top? If so, a squonker's dream. And the deck is bf perfection. 
The Reo stand not too shabby either.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, the Chalice is stunning. Looks like the air holes exit at the top? If so, a squonker's dream.



Yes it looks that way... this could be a real winner for me... it's a flavour machine so I understand... will be coiling her up this morning and going for a test drive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will take better pics in the daylight tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 16487
> View attachment 16488
> ...




Rob I was going to ask what the build the guys are using on ecf for it so far but since we got them so quick i guess they in the same boat lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Rob I was going to ask what the build the guys are using on ecf for it so far but since we got them so quick i guess they in the same boat lol



Yip they are experimenting as we speak! Discussions start at around page 80.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...s-bottom-feeder-atomiser-official-thread.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard (2/12/14)

Thanks to CloudFlavor for my first bombies. Awesome service and packaging  . Now just waiting for you to get Agent P in stock so I can order that .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

Richard said:


> Thanks to CloudFlavor for my first bombies. Awesome service and packaging  . Now just waiting for you to get Agent P in stock so I can order that .


Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## Riddle (2/12/14)

Richard said:


> Thanks to CloudFlavor for my first bombies. Awesome service and packaging  . Now just waiting for you to get Agent P in stock so I can order that .


Kiss the ring and nanas cream are really lovely. Hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (2/12/14)

Richard said:


> Thanks to CloudFlavor for my first bombies. Awesome service and packaging  . Now just waiting for you to get Agent P in stock so I can order that .




Hope you enjoy your juices man and thanks for the support!

Agent P is o its way to SA right now!


----------



## Paulie (2/12/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, the Chalice is stunning. Looks like the air holes exit at the top? If so, a squonker's dream. And the deck is bf perfection.
> The Reo stand not too shabby either.



waiting for rob to confirm but so far some of the things ive have heard that are great about it other than the flavor bein top! is the airflow you can adjust while using to get to where you like it and that you dont need to position the atty airholes anymore


----------



## Gizmo (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I finally found a local chap who loves wood! I convinced him to make me two test pieces... one for my REO's and one for my mech mod and my spinner!
> 
> ...




Those stands are stunning! Let us know how that Chalice is Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/12/14)

Richard said:


> Thanks to CloudFlavor for my first bombies. Awesome service and packaging  . Now just waiting for you to get Agent P in stock so I can order that .



CloudFlavor shoud be doing red bags for Xmas. 

Tried "Seven Seas" from a buddy today and it is NICE!!!


----------



## Paulie (2/12/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> CloudFlavor shoud be doing red bags for Xmas.
> 
> Tried "Seven Seas" from a buddy today and it is NICE!!!


LOL great idea but the people who make my bags are gone on holiday haha next year 

Cool glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> LOL great idea but the people who make my bags are gone on holiday haha next year
> 
> Cool glad you enjoyed it!




Put some candy cane in the bags. 

Will Definitely be running my own order with you guys, but it will only be next year. Vaping budget is shot...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (2/12/14)

a very sad day in vapeland........I wanna 









Just got to luv MDS Collivert,1st they a day late delivering my package then this......

@Stroodlepuff I sent your sales an email (Order # 3293)


----------



## Dubz (2/12/14)

OMG!! That's sucks big time bru!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (2/12/14)

Mario said:


> a very sad day in vapeland........I wanna
> View attachment 16561
> 
> 
> ...


That's not cool man! And I guess everything smells like freaken juice! Don't vape any of it! Could have a small piece of glass in it or something.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mario (2/12/14)

TylerD said:


> That's not cool man! And I guess everything smells like freaken juice! Don't vape any of it! Could have a small piece of glass in it or something.


 
it smells like heaven,its been an hour and the smell is still here...lol
Not vaping this bro I just chucked it in the bin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/12/14)

Ouch! Sorry to see that @Mario .

These dam couriers were probably tossing the package around like a bag of rags!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (2/12/14)

I ship a lot of glass bottles, and if something breaks I replace immediately, mail the company and tell them what happened with the pics maybe they will replace it as well?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mario (2/12/14)

Melinda said:


> I ship a lot of glass bottles, and if something breaks I replace immediately, mail the company and tell them what happened with the pics maybe they will replace it as well?


 Yes I emailed Vape King as soon as I opened it, just waiting on there reply


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/14)

Mario said:


> a very sad day in vapeland........I wanna
> View attachment 16561
> 
> 
> ...



Howsit bud. I have responded. Very sorry about this, not sure how they managed to get that right but I will be sending you a new batch today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mario (2/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Howsit bud. I have responded. Very sorry about this, not sure how they managed to get that right but I will be sending you a new batch today


 Thank you so very much @Stroodlepuff but i think your should find a better courier service.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/14)

Mario said:


> Thank you so very much @Stroodlepuff but i think your should find a better courier service.



It's the first time this has happened with them bud, they are a decent courier  I will make extra extra extra sure it cant be broken

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (2/12/14)

Vape Mail at last. From Fastech ordered 14/8/14

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

You have got atomizer obsession.


----------



## kimbo (2/12/14)

Cat said:


> You have got atomizer obsession.



You think?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (2/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Vape Mail at last. From Fastech ordered 14/8/14


Good thing it's an amazing rda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (3/12/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher !!

Got my Chalice!! its one heck of a RDA!!!





thank JP! I got my Hobo!






Lots of building to be done tonight!

1X 0,8 Ohm and 1x 0.3 Ohm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> Got my Chalice!! its one heck of a RDA!!!



She is indeed a real beauty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (3/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It's the first time this has happened with them bud, they are a decent courier  I will make extra extra extra sure it cant be broken


 Thanks @Stroodlepuff for sorting me out you rock .

I called MDS Collivert this morning to inquire when my goodies will be delivered, as I am having problems with my internet and it looks like im only getting it tomorrow, due to "flight issue" .


----------



## Riddle (3/12/14)

My Lemo has finally arrived. Along with some Japanese cotton from eciggies.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/14)

Mario said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff for sorting me out you rock .
> 
> I called MDS Collivert this morning to inquire when my goodies will be delivered, as I am having problems with my internet and it looks like im only getting it tomorrow, due to "flight issue" .



 Sorry bud, not sure what the issue they having is.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/12/14)

dhl rocks



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (3/12/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> dhl rocks
> View attachment 16612
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


WHAT IS ALL THIS


----------



## si_wayne (3/12/14)

Some juice from @BigGuy and @Sir Vape, along with a PT3 replacement glass. Thanks guys for hooking me up.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mario (3/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry bud, not sure what the issue they having is.


 @Stroodlepuff got my goodies  and thank you so much for the extras juice  did not expect it.
Thanks!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (3/12/14)

That's awesome news man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/14)

Mario said:


> @Stroodlepuff got my goodies  and thank you so much for the extras juice  did not expect it.
> Thanks!!!!


Pleasure bud  glad it got to you today still... I guess their complaints department works then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (3/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> Got my Chalice!! its one heck of a RDA!!!
> 
> ...



Wow that chalice is a beauty. Please give some feedback and comparison to other atties you have.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/12/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> dhl rocks
> View attachment 16612
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


My precious has arrived

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> My precious has arrived

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat (3/12/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> dhl rocks
> View attachment 16612
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Good to hear, good you got lucky. 
You better watch out for copper thieves now.  ...copper for Afrika.


----------



## 360twin (3/12/14)

My new mod and RTA arrived today  Initial impressions of both are very good (and i thought I didn't like box mods). Flavour in the Lemo is outstanding, but I've only tried one since getting it.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (3/12/14)

360twin said:


> My new mod and RTA arrived today  Initial impressions of both are very good (and i thought I didn't like box mods). Flavour in the Lemo is outstanding, but I've only tried one since getting it.
> 
> View attachment 16633



That combo looks really awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

360twin said:


> My new mod and RTA arrived today  Initial impressions of both are very good (and i thought I didn't like box mods). Flavour in the Lemo is outstanding, but I've only tried one since getting it.
> 
> View attachment 16633


Looks great together. Box mods rock!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (3/12/14)

Andre said:


> Looks great together. Box mods rock!



Yeah, they certainly pack a punch for their size, and you can slip it into your pocket (unlike my SVD). I also looked at the 30W Cana V3 which is apparently very good, and it seems that they've refrained from sticking Hana logos all over it, which is great. The Xpro just seemed a bit better overall, and it's not a 'clone'. The Bluetooth interface is also quite cool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/12/14)

The Nomness has Arrived!!! Thanks @Sir Vape and @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Direct from Vicious Ant in the Philippines! 

Gold Cyclops's!



Cyclones and Fusion Drip Tips!



All the rest was for group buy people but this is for me Baby! A Phenom Mech Mod! So solid and beautiful! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (4/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Direct from Vicious Ant in the Philippines!
> 
> ...


ooooh that Phenom looks really cool... love those modern lines!


----------



## Yiannaki (4/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Direct from Vicious Ant in the Philippines!
> 
> ...




Wow!! Awesome vapemail @Rob Fisher 

That Phenom is absolutely beautiful! Looking forward to seeing her set up and your initial thoughts on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Bummer not for me... Lily has arrived from PE but is for a mate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Whooo... this time it is for me! Mount Baker Vapour!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/12/14)

Serious vape mail envy @Rob Fisher


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

Rob, you ordered that quite recently, mtbaker Vapor? Is the PO working better?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

Cat said:


> Rob, you ordered that quite recently, mtbaker Vapor? Is the PO working better?



They sent it via FedEx and they are super fast! Delivered to my door! All my FedEx deliveries have arrived within 4-5 days... everything else that normally takes 7-10 days via USPS I'm still waiting for!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

ah, ok, FedEx is the way to go now, until the PO is sorted out. i've noticed that FedEx costs a bit less than EMS these days.


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

Cat said:


> ah, ok, FedEx is the way to go now, until the PO is sorted out. i've noticed that FedEx costs a bit less than EMS these days.


from where? Ems typically costs $50, fedex is usually $75 minimum + their insane admin fee for customs clearance + normal customs.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

VandaL said:


> from where? Ems typically costs $50, fedex is usually $75 minimum + their insane admin fee for customs clearance + normal customs.



Yip the extra R900 on top for Duty and Vat and what the hell else is not cool at all!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the extra R900 on top for Duty and Vat and what the hell else is not cool at all!


Protip I used a forwarding company on my latest orders coming tomorrow, they prepay customs so all in all to have 3 packages from vapordna, temco, origin vape. I paid $100 total for 3 day fedex shipping. I see its already clear jhb customs should be here tomorrow. 

It's the only way to get around fedex south africas insane fees for services DHL etc offer at no additional cost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Direct from Vicious Ant in the Philippines!
> 
> ...




Wow looks stunning Rob, Lets see a proper look a that Mech


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

VandaL said:


> from where? Ems typically costs $50, fedex is usually $75 minimum + their insane admin fee for customs clearance + normal customs.



i think i saw it on mtbaker a few times. But not worth it, what you guys are saying reminds me why i figured long ago, with all the bike stuff i used to get, that PO is better for me, EMS if i can't wait.

What you getting from vapordna? i have stuff in thecart there but since found i can get the Samsung batteries much cheaper elsewhere.

i've got the buying bug, and i do actually need some things... i missed out on vaporshark Cyber Monday, because i'm not so sure i like it...still wondering about R2500+ for a bap mod...and now i'm wonderingabout the SMOK Bec Pro, not seeing much on forums about it. Maybe i go back to fasttech and look at the new HANAs,...


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> Wow looks stunning Rob, Lets see a proper look a that Mech



It's really flush with the tube and to take the 510 connector out of the tube they give you a little tool.




The button is brilliant... half a turn and it's on and there is no rattle like the cheapos!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## PutRid (4/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Whooo... this time it is for me! Mount Baker Vapour!
> 
> View attachment 16668


Moo juice is by far my favourite so far. 
I wont lie but im jelly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (4/12/14)

@Sir Vape thank you kind sir . You really make me a proud Supporter

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapeSnow (4/12/14)

Thx Benji for the Aspire Atlantis tank. 
What a amazing tank!!!

And thx VapeMOB for my juices!!!

Everybody who is anybody need to taste the Rocket Sheep Cloudsat this stuff is out of this World!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (4/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Sir Vape thank you kind sir . You really make me a proud Supporter


Awesome bro. Enjoy


----------



## ConradS (4/12/14)

Thanks Skyblue for a nice festive package! Two baby batts a sample pack. Sweeties and handwritten xmas card!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (4/12/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Thx Benji for the Aspire Atlantis tank.
> What a amazing tank!!!
> 
> And thx VapeMOB for my juices!!!
> ...


That bottle of whirling dervish looks massive!! How many mls is that?

Or is it just the camera perspective that makes it look big?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/12/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Thx Benji for the Aspire Atlantis tank.
> What a amazing tank!!!
> 
> And thx VapeMOB for my juices!!!
> ...


Hey! Is Witcher's coming in plastic bottles now? I was a bit disappointed when I got mine in a glass bottle without a cork and skull bead, but at least it was glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> That bottle of whirling dervish looks massive!! How many mls is that?
> 
> Or is it just the camera perspective that makes it look big?





BumbleBee said:


> Hey! Is Witcher's coming in plastic bottles now? I was a bit disappointed when I got mine in a glass bottle without a cork and skull bead, but at least it was glass


All of the bottles is 30ml and yes the new bottles of Witchers is going to be in a plastic dripper bottle! 

Im loving this black bird. Very nice tobacco.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/12/14)

Its not often I get excited about vape mail but this little precious is awesome. 
















Thanks @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its not often I get excited about vape mail but this little precious is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is one Sexy Mod! Does CVS have a website I can go and look at?


----------



## VandaL (5/12/14)

I'm THAT guy  but I can promise some awesome goodies in there, pics later. Slammed at work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (5/12/14)

Finally its back, and with something new. Never enough moondust or purple aliens in my life! Get it quick, never seen juice fly like today, unless in cloud form! Thanks to @RevnLucky7 and the mob team, yet again

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/12/14)

Danny said:


> Finally its back, and with something new. Never enough moondust or purple aliens in my life! Get it quick, never seen juice fly like today, unless in cloud form! Thanks to @RevnLucky7 and the mob team, yet again
> View attachment 16746



You're welcome Danny. Always a pleasure having you here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Whooo... this time it is for me! Mount Baker Vapour!
> 
> View attachment 16668



Dibs when you sell

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VandaL (5/12/14)

Some Temco goodies,





Some Vapordna goodies.




5x18650 holders. Hobo V2.1 Sub-ohm edition, Vintage Vapor Drifer, MLV tobh diamond drip cap, MutationX V2, Innokin U-Can

Origin vape,





The Cloud RDTA, Sigelie 100w+(excellent mod better quality then IPV2s) , The Subohm Edition Mutation makes an appearance

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Some Temco goodies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic maio dude, you opening a vape shop?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Beyman (5/12/14)

Danny said:


> Finally its back, and with something new. Never enough moondust or purple aliens in my life! Get it quick, never seen juice fly like today, unless in cloud form! Thanks to @RevnLucky7 and the mob team, yet again
> View attachment 16746



Was good having you in the store today man! Loved your diy juices ! Keep at it. As @RevnLucky7 said, always a pleasure having you with us !


----------



## Achmat89 (6/12/14)

The new edition to my mod family lol
Smok Xpro BT50 (BLUE)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Well not exactly Vape Mail but Vape related because I can now do Tapatalk real nicely on my iPhone 6+!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/14)

Plus it has a great camera for taking Vape Pics!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (6/12/14)

Your hand looks really small, are you shrinking Rob?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Plus it has a great camera for taking Vape Pics!
> 
> View attachment 16771
> View attachment 16772


Those phodies are great! So clear and crisp... grats Rob 

ps... never put that phone/minitablet in your pants pocket

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/12/14)

I have to find something thats not menthol,maybe something here

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Angie (6/12/14)

Looking for Steam hammer MONKEY CREAM does anyone have a bottle they don't want... My last  sadly it is one of the juices I love but cannot purchase any more... HELP!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/14)

Angie said:


> View attachment 16789
> Looking for Steam hammer MONKEY CREAM does anyone have a bottle they don't want... My last  sadly it is one of the juices I love but cannot purchase any more... HELP!!!!!!!!!!



Hi @Angie, i recall @RevnLucky7 mentioning that VapeMob may be looking at different branding to bring these juices back. Perhaps get in touch with him. I know there are quite a few SteamHammer fans despite these juices only being available for a short while.


----------



## rvdwesth (8/12/14)

Just a small one to help me through the month.... Few more incoming

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (8/12/14)

order placed on 27 August, just arrived today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PutRid (8/12/14)

Riaz said:


> order placed on 27 August, just arrived today
> 
> View attachment 16990


Atleast its had some time to steep a little  
Which flavours are those?


----------



## Andre (8/12/14)

Riaz said:


> order placed on 27 August, just arrived today
> 
> View attachment 16990


Well steeped, enjoy.


----------



## Riaz (8/12/14)

PutRid said:


> Atleast its had some time to steep a little
> Which flavours are those?


pinocolada
ry4
vanilla tobacco
choc mint
thug juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (8/12/14)

Arrived while away (_Reo just for size reference_). Plus 5 extra free coils as the eGrip have a scuff mark apparently (courtesy of @Oupa, Vapour Mountain):

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (8/12/14)

johan said:


> Arrived while away (_Reo just for size reference_). Plus 5 extra free coils as the eGrip have a scuff mark apparently (courtesy of @Oupa, Vapour Mountain):
> 
> View attachment 17010
> 
> ...


Looking forward to you impressions. Enjoy.


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/14)

I saw the eGrip when at eCiggies the other day, and couldn't believe that it's actually smaller than I thought.


----------



## Rudi (8/12/14)

VAPE KING vapemail 

Sending via taptalk coz Eskom is at it again! Arrived just on time as the power went off!

Thank you Vk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/12/14)

Andre said:


> Looking forward to you impressions. Enjoy.



Will definitely do a proper write up, but need a couple of days to play with (disassemble, take a few tests on the bench etc.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

Some vape meet vape mail

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Some different gauge kanthal to play with and a Smok Omnitester because I'm still trying to find one that works better than putting the atty on my Sigelei! 




Oh and two REO mini's arrived yesterday too but they are not for me... they are for coverts not on the forum.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some different gauge kanthal to play with and a Smok Omnitester because I'm still trying to find one that works better than putting the atty on my Sigelei!
> 
> ...



I see you've even got some 26G there @Rob Fisher  has the 0.5ohm coil of the atlantis tempted you to venture into that range for your rebuildables?

PS you have to convince the converts to report for duty when they receive their goodies!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I see you've even got some 26G there @Rob Fisher  has the 0.5ohm coil of the atlantis tempted you to venture into that range for your rebuildables?
> 
> PS you have to convince the converts to report for duty when they receive their goodies!



Yip that is the plan on both accounts!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

The stuff from Reosmods have been taking their sweet time getting to me but at last one of my parcels arrived this morning!

My new SL/LP Grand Black Wrinkle... as yet un-named!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## PeterHarris (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The stuff from Reosmods have been taking their sweet time getting to me but at last one of my parcels arrived this morning!
> 
> ...


im sorry, but there is only 1 name for that Reo - and yes it will break tradition, but the name must be - BATMAN!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/12/14)

or Amber (Amber Heard from Drive Angry)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (9/12/14)

PeterHarris said:


> im sorry, but there is only 1 name for that Reo - and yes it will break tradition, but the name must be - BATMAN!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

PeterHarris said:


> or Amber (Amber Heard from Drive Angry)



Oooo I love that idea... Amber could be the one! Batman not so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

kimbo said:


>



Ooooo could be Batgirl now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/12/14)

@Rob Fisher 
here is some more Amber shots..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (9/12/14)

More amber...



Lol batgirl sounds better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo could be Batgirl now!


Her details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (9/12/14)

lol i thought i was in rob lounge there for a second

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The stuff from Reosmods have been taking their sweet time getting to me but at last one of my parcels arrived this morning!
> 
> ...


She is a beaut, especially with the black Cyclops. Enjoy. 
Ooh, I like Alexandra (Batgirl). She get my vote!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Richard (9/12/14)

Back on top...ic
Vapour Mountain mail.
3x banana cream
1x vm4
1x legends - guevara
4x 1m 26g kanthal.
p.s the bottles are 30ml just labeled 10ml due to VM running out of 30ml labels.



.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VandaL (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some different gauge kanthal to play with and a Smok Omnitester because I'm still trying to find one that works better than putting the atty on my Sigelei!
> 
> ...


You won't find any joy with that Smok, It doesn't display hundreths eg 0.23 it rounds off to the nearest tenth. Purchased one thought it had it all, voltage drop tester etc. Just collects dust.
I got this el cheapo one from vapeclub I believe when I started getting into rebuildables, works just fine.





If you don't like that, I hear the update for the IPV 3 is super accurate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

VandaL said:


> You won't find any joy with that Smok, It doesn't display hundreths eg 0.23 it rounds off to the nearest tenth. Purchased one thought it had it all, voltage drop tester etc. Just collects dust.
> I got this el cheapo one from vapeclub I believe when I started getting into rebuildables, works just fine.



Yip got one of those el cheapos and it works great... Bummer on the Smok not having penalty of decimals...


----------



## Silver (9/12/14)

Rob you must try a 6 or 7 wrap para coil with the 30g wire. 1.5 mm ID. Lots of surface area. Ideal for the rm2 so I suspect will work well for the cyclone with single coil config. Ie not the cyclops.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Silver said:


> Rob you must try a 6 or 7 wrap para coil with the 30g wire. 1.5 mm ID. Lots of surface area. Ideal for the rm2 so I suspect will work well for the cyclone with single coil config. Ie not the cyclops.



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! Will do one of them today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/12/14)

Vapemail from VapeClub!!

1 x Celtic SloJo Mod (Comes with pouch and drawstring bag)
1 x Onslaught RDA (Comes with interchangeable sleeves)
2 x 2500mah Efest Purple Batteries
5m 22g Kanthal
5m 24g Kanthal
10m 28g Kanthal

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Silver said:


> Rob you must try a 6 or 7 wrap para coil with the 30g wire. 1.5 mm ID. Lots of surface area. Ideal for the rm2 so I suspect will work well for the cyclone with single coil config. Ie not the cyclops.



Wow! My first para coil! 0,7 Ohm and the flavour is awesome! never really been down this low on normal BF Atties... @Silver this has huge potential! @vaalboy told me to do this a few months ago but it was a bit too severe for me at the time... now it feels really good!




Will see how I go with this my first para coil and first 30g coil!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (9/12/14)

Some SkyBlue vape mail 




This should keep me out of trouble during the holiday season...or maybe get me in trouble

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Thank you @Sir Vape for sponsoring the voucher I won and also for the vape mail received ..









The clouds has spoken

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/12/14)

@Marzuq 

Awesome bro 

Did you manage to do the upgrade??


----------



## Silver (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow! My first para coil! 0,7 Ohm and the flavour is awesome! never really been down this low on normal BF Atties... @Silver this has huge potential! @vaalboy told me to do this a few months ago but it was a bit too severe for me at the time... now it feels really good!
> 
> View attachment 17204
> 
> ...



Looks super Rob. Looks like you did 6 wraps of the double wire. Thats exactly the coil in my Blackbird Reo. 

Although its low ohms (0.7), remember, it is way milder than a 0.7 ohm single coil. Your para is effectively two 1.4 ohm coils in parallel, so the power is shared. Its like vaping two 1.4 ohm coils at the same time. On second thoughts, perhaps you dont need the additional flavour or surface area because your menthol juices are very strong flavoured anyway. 

I just saw your 30g wire and it made me think immediately of the 30g para

Glad you tried it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

I'm really enjoying it Hi Ho! This is opening up a whole new world! Gonna rig up a Cyclops with one later as well. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> @Marzuq
> 
> Awesome bro
> 
> Did you manage to do the upgrade??


Not as yet. It shows 60 watt max so for now I'm all good with it as is. Vaping happily at 40 watt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (9/12/14)

Silver said:


> Looks super Rob. Looks like you did 6 wraps of the double wire. Thats exactly the coil in my Blackbird Reo.
> 
> Although its low ohms (0.7), remember, it is way milder than a 0.7 ohm single coil. Your para is effectively two 1.4 ohm coils in parallel, so the power is shared. Its like vaping two 1.4 ohm coils at the same time. On second thoughts, perhaps you dont need the additional flavour or surface area because your menthol juices are very strong flavoured anyway.
> 
> ...


You should try a 24g parallel dual coil lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You should try a 24g parallel dual coil lol



Only have 26, 28 and 30g. But will playing with coils a bit more now. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

I'm waiting for a special delivery... ding dong... The Courier Guy is here!






Smokescreen and ring herring!! He came for a pick up and not a drop off! Bummer! OK will have to show the world tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I'm waiting for a special delivery... ding dong... The Courier Guy is here!
> 
> ...


Dddooodddd, you had me so excited now 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I'm waiting for a special delivery... ding dong... The Courier Guy is here!
> 
> ...



I think this post is worse than unopened vape mail...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Dddooodddd, you had me so excited now



Yip how do you think I felt... I'm feeling for all of you! 

PS: But it's not the delivery I'm talking about... the one I'm waiting for (not that yours is not the MOST important) is coming from a local source.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip how do you think I felt... I'm feeling for all of you!
> 
> PS: But it's not the delivery I'm talking about... the one I'm waiting for (not that yours is not the MOST important) is coming from a local source.


LOL. We'll get there!! 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow! My first para coil! 0,7 Ohm and the flavour is awesome! never really been down this low on normal BF Atties... @Silver this has huge potential! @vaalboy told me to do this a few months ago but it was a bit too severe for me at the time... now it feels really good!
> 
> View attachment 17204
> 
> ...



And that is how you slowly lose your mind and joint the crazy sub-ohmers......hehehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/12/14)

Thanks @ShaneW !!!

I will always support you bro!

These are some of my FAV Juices!!

The new bottles are very cool also!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

Ding Dong... doorbell! Whooo....

Smokescreen again! Damn Pool Man!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kimbo (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ding Dong... doorbell! Whooo....
> 
> Smokescreen again! Damn Pool Man!
> View attachment 17264



@Rob Fisher .. i vote for a self inflicted fine, the wait is killing me. I think i am more exited than you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher .. i vote for a self inflicted fine, the wait is killing me. I think i am more exited than you



No I don't think you are... this is a masterpiece!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (10/12/14)

Pppffftttt


----------



## TylerD (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No I don't think you are... this is a masterpiece!


Tell me it's your stabilized wood mod?


----------



## kimbo (10/12/14)

Some vape mail for me

Aqua v2

Venuri RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

TylerD said:


> Tell me it's your stabilized wood mod?



Nope I wish! But that one has been on it's way for a long time so that could pop up anytime now too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I wish! But that one has been on it's way for a long time so that could pop up anytime now too!


Awesome! Can't wait to see it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

Vape Mail!!!!

The long lost HHV package arrives. A big thanks goes out to SAPO for expertly steeping them and then to my bank account for steeping them a bit more. 

Thank you @ShaneW and Sam. Excellent Juicy Joes Service once again

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ding Dong... doorbell! Whooo....
> 
> Smokescreen again! Damn Pool Man!
> View attachment 17264



@Rob Fisher are you sitting around like this...






...waiting to capture a picture of the next courier bringing vape mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

More Vape Mail!!!

Thank you Eciggies for my goodies. Kayfun is for a friend of mine.






Gotta love the packaging the FUhattan comes in as well as the button.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## PutRid (10/12/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail!!!!
> 
> The long lost HHV package arrives. A big thanks goes out to SAPO for expertly steeping them and then to my bank account for steeping them a bit more.
> 
> Thank you @ShaneW and Sam. Excellent Juicy Joes Service once again


Nice. How is the blueberry waffle? 
The sparkling cranberry is nice. I had the strawberry waffle but wanted blueberry.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

PutRid said:


> Nice. How is the blueberry waffle?
> The sparkling cranberry is nice. I had the strawberry waffle but wanted blueberry.


Busy setting a tank up as we speak. Will let you know now.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

PutRid said:


> Nice. How is the blueberry waffle?
> The sparkling cranberry is nice. I had the strawberry waffle but wanted blueberry.


Blueberry Waffle is very nice.

I get a little waffle with plenty of blueberry and maple on inhale and then waffle and maple on exhale. Very nice juice. A tad bit on the sweet side for me so she will become an after dinner vape for me, but the sparkling cranberry can easily be an adv on my side. (I like the tangy vapes  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/12/14)

Finally own my very own Reo LP SL. 

Thank you @Rob Fisher for entrusting her to me. She pairs up beautifully with the Odin! 




Also got some juices and Rayon as a gift. 

The Digby's smells really good!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (10/12/14)

Picked this up at Vape Mob today. Really awesome 4Bay charger





And I won this BEAST 100w at the Cape Vape Meet on Saturday  thanks @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Picked this up at Vape Mob today. Really awesome 4Bay charger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky Bugger!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (10/12/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Lucky Bugger!



No my friend! You do not understand how lucky I am! I purchased a brand new sigelei 3days before the meet! Then I won this one. So now 2 sigelei box mods! I gifted this to my brother though. He made me proud in the cloud competition lol

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> No my friend! You do not understand how lucky I am! I purchased a brand new sigelei 3days before the meet! Then I won this one. So now 2 sigelei box mods! I gifted this to my brother though. He made me proud in the cloud competition lol


Okay, I'll rephrase..

Your bro is on Lucky Bugger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Finally own my very own Reo LP SL.
> 
> Thank you @Rob Fisher for entrusting her to me. She pairs up beautifully with the Odin!
> 
> ...


That is a stunning Reo. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

Got this too from Juicy Joes.  (waited for imgur to finally upload the pic.)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PutRid (10/12/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Blueberry Waffle is very nice.
> 
> I get a little waffle with plenty of blueberry and maple on inhale and then waffle and maple on exhale. Very nice juice. A tad bit on the sweet side for me so she will become an after dinner vape for me, but the sparkling cranberry can easily be an adv on my side. (I like the tangy vapes  )


Nice. Very keen to get my hands on some. Getting some nicoticket tomo, custards last stand, strawnilla and gravity. So keen. Hope it doesnt taste meh. Still in search for the 'one'


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

PutRid said:


> Nice. Very keen to get my hands on some. Getting some nicoticket tomo, custards last stand, strawnilla and gravity. So keen. Hope it doesnt taste meh. Still in search for the 'one'



CLS is still the best custard I tasted so far (melinda's nilla custard comes close, but there is something about CLS that keeps pulling me back)
Strawnilla I have not tasted yet - will probably add one to my next JJ order
Gravity is Brilliant! (Tangerine with a little sweetness, as in very little to just break the tangerine a bit.)


----------



## PutRid (10/12/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> CLS is still the best custard I tasted so far (melinda's nilla custard comes close, but there is something about CLS that keeps pulling me back)
> Strawnilla I have not tasted yet - will probably add one to my next JJ order
> Gravity is Brilliant! (Tangerine with a little sweetness, as in very little to just break the tangerine a bit.)


Awesome. Now I'm excited. I want to trade my heathers sparkling cranberry for something, not liking it anymore.


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/12/14)

PutRid said:


> Awesome. Now I'm excited. I want to trade my heathers sparkling cranberry for something, not liking it anymore.


All I have to trade is some LV Elvis Breakfast, so it won't be worth it for you (and we are far apart so it does not make sense sending a R100 juice with a R100 Courier. lol). Put it up in the trades section, might get a hit?


----------



## PutRid (10/12/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> All I have to trade is some LV Elvis Breakfast, so it won't be worth it for you (and we are far apart so it does not make sense sending a R100 juice with a R100 Courier. lol). Put it up in the trades section, might get a hit?


Hahah yeah would be dum. Should maybe do that ye, might have a buddy that wants it. But will see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

Smokescreen and Red Herring! My delivery is only arriving tomorrow according to the courier company!


----------



## kimbo (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Smokescreen and Red Herring! My delivery is only arriving tomorrow according to the courier company!
> 
> View attachment 17288



@Rob Fisher every time i see you attach something to this thread i get all exited .. just to see a fish or some white van

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Paulie (11/12/14)

Yay! i finally got my Authentic Vapor Flask DNA 40 v2.1

This thing has to be the best built mod i have ever seen!!

Its also very small which i like.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby! Ding Dong!








For the rest of this post see here...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-mail.1536/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Yay! i finally got my Authentic Vapor Flask DNA 40 v2.1
> 
> This thing has to be the best built mod i have ever seen!!
> 
> Its also very small which i like.


Congrats. Beyond stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Yay! i finally got my Authentic Vapor Flask DNA 40 v2.1
> 
> This thing has to be the best built mod i have ever seen!!
> 
> Its also very small which i like.


Awesome piece of kit


----------



## johan (11/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ding Dong!
> 
> View attachment 17343
> View attachment 17344
> ...



Sorry but this is worse than unopened parcel pics - it causes something worse than nappy rash, totally unidentifiable! I need paramedics now

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/14)

Thank you @ShaneW !!! Happy for your presence in Slaapstad 




@ShaneW counting dollars in his head

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kaizer (11/12/14)

thanks @Zuzu88

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cat (11/12/14)

hmm, i must find out more about the Vapor Flask. Maybe i could adapt to the flask shape. Dual 18650? In parallel? (Those two caps, looks like dual batteries.) 
PS: ok, i see from the instructions that it's serial.


----------



## PutRid (11/12/14)

Kaizer said:


> thanks @Zuzu88
> 
> View attachment 17359



How are those juices?


----------



## Kaizer (11/12/14)

PutRid said:


> How are those juices?



I have only tasted the blue one on the right "Ocean Blue" so far . Totally love it. @Zuzu88 recommended it. Lovely sweet melon flavour on the inhale and a minty exhale. Have to still taste the others but can't stop dripping this blue stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

Kaizer said:


> I have only tasted the blue one on the right "Ocean Blue" so far . Totally love it. @Zuzu88 recommended it. Lovely sweet melon flavour on the inhale and a minty exhale. Have to still taste the others but can't stop dripping this blue stuff.


Sounds yum. Would love to here your thoughts on the rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (11/12/14)

Dubz said:


> Sounds yum. Would love to here your thoughts on the rest


Agreed. Space jam was always one i wanted to try aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elvin119 (11/12/14)

More like vape meet mail really . Got this at the cape town meet. Thanks to @Oupa for the vm4 and @shane for the nautilus mini 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (11/12/14)

First up from @VapeGrrl from VapeClub, the r*Odin*ts 




and then some snacks from @paulph201 from CloudFlavor

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

Alex said:


> First up from @VapeGrrl from VapeClub, the r*Odin*ts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice packaging from @VapeGrrl but why no pics of what's inside?


----------



## Alex (11/12/14)

Dubz said:


> Nice packaging from @VapeGrrl but why no pics of what's inside?


Two rodints






via iphone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andro (12/12/14)

Received this few days ago from vapeclub ( thanks guys as always) and been slacking a lot on the forum . So thats why post it only now . Great device ... Took a day or two to get ready . 
And i didnt edit the photo because rhino wanted to be in it ....

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

They sent you a dog???

Sorry I had to add...

Bet that's not what you had in mind when you asked for something that goes for the throat...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (12/12/14)

@paulph201 , thanks for my new beanie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 19 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (12/12/14)

TylerD said:


> @paulph201 , thanks for my new beanie!
> View attachment 17420


hahahaha you the second person who has done that lol 

funny!! So glad you finally got it thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

TylerD said:


> @paulph201 , thanks for my new beanie!
> View attachment 17420



My wife thinks there is something wrong with me... I have been killing myself laughing reading the post today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (12/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> hahahaha you the second person who has done that lol
> 
> funny!! So glad you finally got it thanks for the support!


Yes, but was it a green one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (12/12/14)

TylerD said:


> @paulph201 , thanks for my new beanie!
> View attachment 17420



@TylerD for some reason you look like an old xmas elf, lololol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Gamma (12/12/14)

This week was a good week.
Also got myself Atlantis + CF Sub Ohm!


And some juice for the cloud monster.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## kimbo (12/12/14)

Vape mail 

Kayfun bell cap group buy and some spare rose ceramic cups

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

TylerD said:


> @paulph201 , thanks for my new beanie!
> View attachment 17420



This is classic
Now we need a pic of you with the green beanie tooting the pink mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## K_klops (12/12/14)

Thank you to Vapour Mountain for this vape mail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (12/12/14)

Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sir Vape (12/12/14)

Awesome bro. Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Plbartie (12/12/14)

Just got my SX Mini, beautiful device. I must say that I am very impressed and its smaller than what I thought.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

Plbartie said:


> Just got my SX Mini, beautiful device. I must say that I am very impressed and its smaller than what I thought.


Absolutely stunning. Congrats. What size battery?


----------



## Plbartie (12/12/14)

Andre said:


> Absolutely stunning. Congrats. What size battery?


Thanks, 1x 18650, using an Efest 3100mAh at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (12/12/14)

thanks vapeking

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cat (12/12/14)

@Plbartie , where did you get the SXmini? i think i want one. i've been looking at the main new mods butthere are things about them all that i don't like. And i wanted dual 18650 but then it turned out that most/all are connected in serial and i don't want that hassle, so...


----------



## Zegee (12/12/14)

Plbartie said:


> Just got my SX Mini, beautiful device. I must say that I am very impressed and its smaller than what I thought.


Awesome looking device .where you purchase from


----------



## Plbartie (12/12/14)

Cat said:


> @Plbartie , where did you get the SXmini? i think i want one. i've been looking at the main new mods butthere are things about them all that i don't like. And i wanted dual 18650 but then it turned out that most/all are connected in serial and i don't want that hassle, so...


I got this from my friend currently un the US, he managed to get me one. Think it was from yeti Vapes. I have been reading alot about it, check this vid:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

Wow, that SX looks stunning!


----------



## Cat (12/12/14)

Good reviewer /i like.

hmm, i can see why, necessary to pay $189 for this. i think most mods are overpriced but i suppose it relates to "economy of scale" - maybe. So, godd alloy (Al), suitable powder-coat finish, brushed ss buttons, ss battery cap, well-made 510 connector...no chrome-plated brass or casting stuff here, it seems...Yihi 60W, firmware upgrade worked perfectly, no hassles... 

PS: Thanks for the good photos.


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/14)

Vapemail from Vape Club 

Thanks for the lovely wrapping @VapeGrrl and thank you for the bf conversion @JakesSA






What's inside?

Two more Odins

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Back up stock for the Christmas period! Just in case!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/14)

Saturday vape mail from the couriers. What sorcery is this 

Pics to follow in the reo mail thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Saturday vape mail from the couriers. What sorcery is this
> 
> Pics to follow in the reo mail thread



No feckin comment!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zuzu88 (13/12/14)

@Kaizer GLAD UR ENJOYING THE BLUE STUFF! THANK U!


----------



## LandyMan (13/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Saturday vape mail from the couriers. What sorcery is this
> 
> Pics to follow in the reo mail thread


How the H. Is that what I think it is?

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

Oh what a Guava @Yiannaki ! @johan is gonna have a nappy rash of note!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> How the H. Is that what I think it is?


----------



## LandyMan (13/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 17478


GGGRRRR, on a Saturday? Too scared to get excited. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BillW (13/12/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (13/12/14)

BillW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's amazing mail, where did you get that beauty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (14/12/14)

Latest toys from Vape King and Vape Club - was a busy day for @Pet! and I yesterday.

Got my modded Reo back from @JakesSA - so happy with it 




Also a T8 150W jobby from @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - this was an excellent purchase. Also excited about my 22 G wire

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/12/14)

Vapemail for @devdev who just purchased a hat from Cloud Flavour 

PS - that is a vaping at 150w face. It's a cloupor T8 so make that 148W

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (14/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail for @devdev who just purchased a hat from Cloud Flavour
> 
> PS - that is a vaping at 150w face. It's a cloupor T8 so make that 148W


Does not look like a 148W cloud, for shame...stunning hat though


----------



## Yiannaki (14/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Does not look like a 148W cloud, for shame...stunning hat though


Lol I agree with you on that! 

He was burst firing it so that could explain the baby cloud. 

Let me tell you that vaping at 150w is horrible and pointless. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (14/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol I agree with you on that!
> 
> He was burst firing it so that could explain the baby cloud.
> 
> Let me tell you that vaping at 150w is horrible and pointless. Lol.



Aha, that explains the cloudy weather all over Gauteng...stop it you guys, we want some sunshine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/12/14)

Vapemail from a fellow Reonaut @Silver who hooked me up with a delrin button cover for my new reo. Thank you!

This is the second package this week to also sport my forum name within a heart. lol. The first being from @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (14/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail from a fellow Reonaut @Silver who hooked me up with a delrin button cover for my new reo. Thank you!
> 
> This is the second package this week to also sport my forum name within a heart. lol. The first being from @Rob Fisher



@Yiannaki you are getting much love bud and all this on a weekend. Lekker man. And that button cover going to rock the orange black combo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail from a fellow Reonaut @Silver who hooked me up with a delrin button cover for my new reo. Thank you!
> 
> This is the second package this week to also sport my forum name within a heart. lol. The first being from @Rob Fisher



Geez! I'm starting to doubt those 2's orientation

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (14/12/14)

johan said:


> Geez! I'm starting to doubt those 2's orientation




Well done @johan for saying what I couldn't bring myself to say Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail from a fellow Reonaut @Silver who hooked me up with a delrin button cover for my new reo. Thank you!
> 
> This is the second package this week to also sport my forum name within a heart. lol. The first being from @Rob Fisher



Lol, @Yiannaki - its my pleasure man. 
When I saw the pic of your Orange and Black Reo I knew I had to dig deep in the Reo box and find you that Black Delrin button...
It looks fabulous on your new Reo.

As for the packaging, let's just say that I wanted to continue what our esteemed @Rob Fisher had started 

Also, there's a lot of love flowing at this time of the year

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Yiannaki you are getting much love bud and all this on a weekend. Lekker man. And that button cover going to rock the orange black combo


It matches perfectly.

Random side note: I actually prefer the feel of the black delrin button cover over the Alluminium. It's not so much the finish, but rather the design with the beveled edge.


johan said:


> Geez! I'm starting to doubt those 2's orientation


Lol. It must be the Greek charm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> It matches perfectly.
> 
> Random side note: I actually prefer the feel of the black delrin button cover over the Alluminium. It's not so much the finish, but rather the design with the beveled edge.
> 
> Lol. It must be the Greek charm



.... and that with the pronunciation of one of our Greek vaper's surname = "cut-off-the-wors"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (14/12/14)

Maybe we can have official ecigssa forum hats someday - caps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/12/14)

devdev said:


> Latest toys from Vape King and Vape Club - was a busy day for @Pet! and I yesterday.
> 
> Got my modded Reo back from @JakesSA - so happy with it
> 
> ...



20G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (14/12/14)

Some Sunshine Cured collected over breakfast from @paulph201

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (14/12/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Some Sunshine Cured collected over breakfast from @paulph201
> View attachment 17523


Enjoy man! tnks for the support and hope u have a good festive season!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (14/12/14)

All this vape mail, I am starting to get withdrawal symptoms.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (14/12/14)

@Plbartie I call dibs if you ever want to sell it . Just give me a price and I will give you the cash


----------



## VandaL (14/12/14)

Plbartie said:


> Just got my SX Mini, beautiful device. I must say that I am very impressed and its smaller than what I thought.



That is an awesome piece of gear. I must have it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## jtgrey (14/12/14)

VandaL said:


> That is an awesome piece of gear. I must have it


For sure someone will have to bring this in !


----------



## VandaL (14/12/14)

Checked Yetivapes, their stock will only be coming in on 19 December. Can't seem to find anyone who has stock of this bad boy


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/14)

Forgot to post this vape mail from yesterday  

December stock up on hurricane, and bombies as well as two new lab rat liquids from @Paulph201

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## VapingSquid (15/12/14)

So got this over the weekend, really amazing step from my MVP2 and Aerotank v2 combo... Really is an awesome vape! 

Smok xpro bt50 + Atlantis!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

I simply have to show the package! Lindsay is special! Plus it's her birthday today and I get a present! I got a Happy Xmas Voucher!

Two BF conversions of the Cyclone Deck and a new BF Atty to try!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (15/12/14)

jl10101 said:


> So got this over the weekend, really amazing step from my MVP2 and Aerotank v2 combo... Really is an awesome vape!
> 
> Smok xpro bt50 + Atlantis!


Well balanced combination that. I like it. Enjoy.


----------



## VapingSquid (15/12/14)

Andre said:


> Well balanced combination that. I like it. Enjoy.



Thanks! It really is amazing in terms of flavour and hit! 

Alas, I have literally just slumped into a state of "vaping depression" - if I can call it that...

After a lot of searching (I got started by looking at how to rebuild the Atlantis coils, including reviews), I found out that the chimney is in fact not stainless steel, and is actually chrome plated brass. What a let down. I absolutely cannot use it, and I am looking at it on my desk at work like something that has buttered me up for happiness and has done nothing but extinguish the flame of excitement and sense of accomplishment I felt for finally finding what I thought to be the best tank I would find (sub-ohm, no dripping, no building, great flavour, big clouds etc etc).

Also, the coils are apparently some blend/mix/mashup of (no on is sure yet) fibreglass (?!) and ceramic, and that the mesh is in fact to stop shards of the stuff flying into your lungs, and not to stop juice landing on your tongue...

On top of that, the Smok has buttons that rattle, in my pocket, while a drive, to the point I have to put it in my bag so as not to hear it...

What is so sad about all of this, is it dawns on my that we have a serious problem in the vape world. And with all the new ways/techniques/configurations, we are sure to be in for a rough ride with regards to regulation, safety, health etc in the form of short cuts and knockoffs.

I feel ripped off, lied to and let down for thinking Aspire would go as far as making the tank out of stainless steel, I mean, were my expectations too high?

Just seems like you can't find the best allrounder. Does such a thing exist? I mean, the Atlantis with the build quality of the Aerotank, paired with 0.5ohm coils using organic cotton as apposed to something that is a knockoff version of a material probably found in a gas lamp, and non rattle (perhaps dampened? foamed? padded? o-ringed? (and I'm not engineer)) buttons? Is it too much to ask for? I'm not sure really.

Sorry for the rant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (15/12/14)

jl10101 said:


> I am looking at it on my desk at work like something that has buttered me up for happiness and has done nothing but extinguish the flame of excitement


Vape Tease

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arctus (15/12/14)

jl10101 said:


> Thanks! It really is amazing in terms of flavour and hit!
> 
> Alas, I have literally just slumped into a state of "vaping depression" - if I can call it that...
> 
> ...




You're right, only thing to do is go back to smoking cigarettes.

Seriously though, what is the deal with chrome plated brass, mPT 3's are chrome plated brass all over, (I know, I drilled one), as I believe are the MOW's, and a number of other tanks.

Now, just to add to the hysteria, those of you who have Atlantis's, after using them for a while, (more than a couple of days), unscrew the base and look into the top of the coil, there will be little black bits laying on top of the stainless steel mesh. (Unless it's only mine that does this of course)

Once you have seen the little black bits, sit down, breathe and say to yourself, "I'm not gonna die, I'm not gonna die"
Now, see if you can scrape some out and feel them between your fingers, it's just burnt juice.

The juice that sometimes pops and stings your tongue, not all of it reaches your tongue, some of it falls back down and lands on top of the mesh, for you to gaze at in horror.

As for the best all rounder, that is different things to different people, but by the sound of things what you are looking for is a Kayfun V4, stainless all the way, from what I've seen in review video's, better build quality than aerotank's and you get to roll your own coils and use your own choice of wicking material.

If anything from that kills you/maims you/disables you, its on you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/14)

jl10101 said:


> Thanks! It really is amazing in terms of flavour and hit!
> 
> Alas, I have literally just slumped into a state of "vaping depression" - if I can call it that...
> 
> ...


No problem....that is what we are here for too!
Have picked up about the ceramic/fibreglass shards in another thread, but info seems very scarce at this moment. Shall wait till better/more info is available before judgement is made, but it is disturbing.
As to the chromed brass, that is plainly misleading advertising/promotion and should not be tolerated. And, yes, some people's bodies cannot tolerate brass.
For me the best allrounder would be a Reo with, in your case, a stainless steel atomizer (RBA) on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/12/14)

RBAs are the way to go guys

you will not be let down

you build it how you want it, and are not restricted to the likeliness of a pre made coil

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## VapingSquid (15/12/14)

Andre said:


> No problem....that is what we are here for too!
> Have picked up about the ceramic/fibreglass shards in another thread, but info seems very scarce at this moment. Shall wait till better/more info is available before judgement is made, but it is disturbing.
> As to the chromed brass, that is plainly misleading advertising/promotion and should not be tolerated. And, yes, some people's bodies cannot tolerate brass.
> For me the best allrounder would be a Reo with, in your case, a stainless steel atomizer (RBA) on top.


At this stage I'm leaving the tank until I know more, I don't know if I'm happy lung hitting with that thing and not know what the vapour is taking with it haha! But yes, I think the more pure/"basic" the better! Will be looking into other mods, and I find had my way I would have a Kanger subtank too, but alas we must wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/14)

Vapemail from my little sister who just got back from the UK today!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (15/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail from my little sister who just got back from the UK today!


let me know what you think bro


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> let me know what you think bro


These guys definitely need steeping. Throat hit is massive and flavours feel unbalanced. Will put then away for a few weeks and come back to them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (15/12/14)

jl10101 said:


> So got this over the weekend, really amazing step from my MVP2 and Aerotank v2 combo... Really is an awesome vape!
> 
> Smok xpro bt50 + Atlantis!



I would reaally like more details on this combination - have you played around with wattage? - On a mech mod the atlantis will do around 30W - what happens when you drop it to 20? or up it to 40?

Reason I'm asking - owner of an Atlantis and one of these box mods in the mail, looking for some insight


----------



## Cat (15/12/14)

jl10101 said:


> Will be looking into other mods, and I find had my way I would have a Kanger subtank too, but alas we must wait


Did you see the comparison video? 
btw, Kanger already changed the coil - to single coil and cotton. The first batch was a Fail, it was not liked. So, we should make sure that we don't get one from that original batch.

Yes, better this stuff is made of ss, like food factory stuff. 
However, there are two issues: the chromed brass and the concern that particles of chrome might flake off, and theceramic wick material and the thing POPPING, violently. (At least, mine does, it's scarey, and i noticed the reviewer's don't do it.) 
So far - and i think i read the main thread/s on it, on ECF, no-one has actually had chrome flaking off.


----------



## Derick (15/12/14)

Cat said:


> Did you see the comparison video?
> btw, Kanger already changed the coil - to single coil and cotton. The first batch was a Fail, it was not liked. So, we should make sure that we don't get one from that original batch.
> 
> Yes, better this stuff is made of ss, like food factory stuff.
> ...


You sure it is your ceramic popping and not your juice? I often get loud popping sounds from many of my coils - self made or retail

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat (15/12/14)

Girlie doo-dads on the bottles.  Like guests' gifts at a wedding. At least they're not skulls, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (15/12/14)

The Atlantis comes to life at 50w, at 30w I find the flavor pretty muted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (15/12/14)

VandaL said:


> The Atlantis comes to life at 50w, at 30w I find the flavor pretty muted


whoop!


----------



## VandaL (15/12/14)

Derick said:


> whoop!


Yup now all I need is an Atlantis, but customs are screwing around. Paid for one like 3-4 weeks ago from vapecartel expecting it to ship with stuff from vaporshark but  SA customs delaying everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (15/12/14)

Derick said:


> You sure it is your ceramic popping and not your juice? I often get loud popping sounds from many of my coils - self made or retail


nah, i think it's the juice. i think maybe my whole problem is the juice with this. it tastes so crap i don't want to try it again. But this is more than pops, it's BANGs, explosions!


----------



## Derick (15/12/14)

Cat said:


> nah, i think it's the juice. i think maybe my whole problem is the juice with this. it tastes so crap i don't want to try it again. But this is more than pops, it's BANGs, explosions!


A vape and fireworks - sounds like a bargain

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat (15/12/14)

So, at last. The HHV that was shipped on 30th September. ohmygoodness, and then he came back to the counter and said he couldn't find it. Then he went back and came back with it after a minute.
R40-something VAT, nice aromatherapy oils.
The good thing is that instead of about 3 weeks steeping in the post, it's had more than 10 weeks. But the Gaia tastes like ass. Kind of like the smell of shoe polish. But i'm persevering.




Time to do another order.
(btw. This Heather's Heavenly Vapes does not have skulls or lucky packet charms on the bottles. It has normal "Child-proof" caps that you just push down and screw off, how cool is that....And its 18mg, and it's mine.) 










So it put me in a mood to go get some more juice. 
The liquor shop is next to the Post Office, you see. And they actually had some craft brews in the fridge. 
i think i'm a believer...

The vodka is for cleaning coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Derick (15/12/14)

Cat said:


> The vodka is for cleaning coils.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Cat (15/12/14)

...hmm...jmm...this black gold klipdrift is nice. Coffee and liqueur chocolate on the exhale. Why can't they make juice like that. jaaaaa, in a perfect world, we could just vape liquor.  None of this ejuice nonsense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

@Cat I agree big time! I love that black gold Klippies!! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (15/12/14)

oh, you tried it. ja, i was quite taken by it when you posted those pics. It shows, the idea of it never quite left my mind. Then i think it was triggered by Johan talking about fancy cognac last night. Or maybe it was the Five Pawns Black Flag that did it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/12/14)

@Cat you mean the price of the 5-Pawns drove me to finish my Black Gold and I got all 5-pissed and .....

PS. No vendor was hurt while typing this message.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

Cat said:


> Girlie doo-dads on the bottles.  Like guests' gifts at a wedding. At least they're not skulls, though.



Whats wrong with skull's??


----------



## free3dom (15/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Whats wrong with skull's??



I think they remind us of warning messages on cigarette packs..."This sh1t will kill you!" 
I want juice bottles with kittens on...so it can make me purr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

I love myself a nice skull. Don't know why just been that way from the day I crawled out of my test tube.... 

Skulls are partly to blame for my Iron Maiden addiction.


----------



## free3dom (15/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I love myself a nice skull. Don't know why just been that way from the day I crawled out of my test tube....
> 
> Skulls are partly to blame for my Iron Maiden addiction.



Ohhhh, I too share your Iron Maiden addiction, but Eddie is at least partially covered (in rotten flesh an muscle)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Ohhhh, I too share your Iron Maiden addiction, but Eddie is at least partially covered (in rotten flesh an muscle)



This is true. 

I was actually just trying to see if I could find someone that could print on the Reo doors. I think a black Reo with the Live after Death album artwork would look pretty descent.


----------



## free3dom (15/12/14)

Arthster said:


> This is true.
> 
> I was actually just trying to see if I could find someone that could print on the Reo doors. I think a black Reo with the Live after Death album artwork would look pretty descent.



Oh hell yes...yellow reo, with that cover on the door... I'd sell some kidneys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Oh hell yes...yellow reo, with that cover on the door... I'd sell some kidneys



I can think of a couple of other things that I would also sell. Imagine a Reo for every Maiden album... one that I think could also make for a nice Reo...


​with the fingers around the squank hole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (15/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I can think of a couple of other things that I would also sell. Imagine a Reo for every Maiden album... one that I think could also make for a nice Reo...
> 
> View attachment 17585
> ​with the fingers around the squank hole



My bank account just fainted hearing a Reo for every Maiden album...I'm trying to revive it but I think it died  Oh well...R.I.P.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> These guys definitely need steeping. Throat hit is massive and flavours feel unbalanced. Will put then away for a few weeks and come back to them.


that was exactly our experience with these juices. mine did not get better. fingers crossed for you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimJohnstone (16/12/14)

Great Stuff i have seen there today .Thank you !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (16/12/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that was exactly our experience with these juices. mine did not get better. fingers crossed for you


3 weeks. it sounds like 3 weeks, 4 weeks steeping needed. 

i know with HHV Huntsman, 3 weeks in the post was not enough, it was too pungent, too hectic, but after another 2 or 3 weeks it was transformed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cat (16/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Whats wrong with skull's??


Nothing. They are part of dead bodies. Images of skulls represent death. So, introspect, analyse, why you have a liking for skull images. 

it is an episode of "youth subculture", been around quite a while. 
Rebelliousnous, recklessness, fate. Defiance of the possibility of death...? Or acknowledgement? 

(Don't mind, it's just me. i question and analyse.) 

However, in this context, it is clutter. An added input cost. Marketing imagery, which is why i mentioned it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (16/12/14)

johan said:


> @Cat you mean the price of the 5-Pawns drove me to finish my Black Gold and I got all 5-pissed and .....
> 
> PS. No vendor was hurt while typing this message.



 i have it well analysed. Coffee and cocoa. i liked the idea, i liked the Black Gold description. Quite a few weeks ago, when Rob got that bottle and posted the pics...? Then seeing the Black Flag promotional video, coffee beans again. 
However, did you see the Cape Brewing Company bottle? A random choice, from the few craft beers the shop had, and i got lucky. And that after disliking beer since at least 30 years ago. (Sour, fermented, gassy,...alcohol...) i tried a Grols a year or so ago, i thought the Euro-style label and so on meant it was better - i threw it away. i don't know what sort of reputation CBC has in the SA craft brewing scene but it seemed quite different from the SAB/etc stuff. No sour smell, no odd sweetness, very crisp.


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Cat said:


> Nothing. They are part of dead bodies. Images of skulls represent death. So, introspect, analyse, why you have a liking for skull images.
> 
> it is an episode of "youth subculture", been around quite a while.
> Rebelliousnous, recklessness, fate. Defiance of the possibility of death...? Or acknowledgement?
> ...



Interesting information, I do agree that the symbolism in the skull has been overused in marketing today.


----------



## Cat (16/12/14)

btw, printing on the Reo door...what about using a sticker or paper cut-out and covering with clear PVC wrap? ...Just an idea. (I suppose there isn't clear wrap, no-one would have their car wrapped clear. But good quality book cover stuff, that shelf covering stuff, maybe good enough if the edges stick well enough.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

That could work, I am going to contact a screen printer in the new year, to find out more about printing on plastic. unfortunately the guy I do know has closed shop for the holidays.


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Cat said:


> i have it well analysed. Coffee and cocoa. i liked the idea, i liked the Black Gold description. Quite a few weeks ago, when Rob got that bottle and posted the pics...? Then seeing the Black Flag promotional video, coffee beans again.
> However, did you see the Cape Brewing Company bottle? A random choice, from the few craft beers the shop had, and i got lucky. And that after disliking beer since at least 30 years ago. (Sour, fermented, gassy,...alcohol...) i tried a Grols a year or so ago, i thought the Euro-style label and so on meant it was better - i threw it away. i don't know what sort of reputation CBC has in the SA craft brewing scene but it seemed quite different from the SAB/etc stuff. No sour smell, no odd sweetness, very crisp.



Did notice and CBC is very popular in the serious beer drinking community. I've been brewing my own beer for about 15 years, just because most local commercial beers taste like water with a beer flavor. If you like CBC's Pilsner, you fall in the "hop head" category; more hops taste than malt taste - also the reason why you disliked Grolsch, which has a more malty taste and only hops aroma.

Plenty of micro brewers around South Africa: http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/

And also quite a few in your back garden (marked with "*" I've tasted and highly recommendable):
* http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/odyssey-craft-brewery/
* http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/notthingham-road-brewing-co/
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/that-brewing-company-unity-bar/
* http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/porcupine-quill-brewing-co/
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/doctrine-brewing/
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/amanzimtoti-brewing-company/
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/the-standeaven-brewery/
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/shongweni-brewery/
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/old-main-brewery/
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/mtunzini-brewery/
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/mo-gravity-beer/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Did notice and CBC is very popular in the serious beer drinking community. I've been brewing my own beer for about 15 years, just because most local commercial beers taste like water with a beer flavor. If you like CBC's Pilsner, you fall in the "hop head" category; more hops taste than malt taste - also the reason why you disliked Grolsch, which has a more malty taste and only hops aroma.
> 
> Plenty of micro brewers around South Africa: http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/
> 
> ...



@johan and any other beer lovers, if you ever find yourself in Durban in the not so distant future, being a lover of craft beer, I really recomend that you take a swing past the Unity bar in Morningside. They have an in house brewing company called "That Brewing Company" and man oh man, their brews are fantastic. I strongly recomend "Cowbell" and "That Irish Red". I was there 2 weekends ago, such a good vibe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (16/12/14)

Great new bottles.
Thanks @ShaneW for the great service and personal delivery
My first 0mg juics to try to switch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> @johan and any other beer lovers, if you ever find yourself in Durban in the not so distant future, being a lover of craft beer, I really recomend that you take a swing past the Unity bar in Morningside. They have an in house brewing company called "That Brewing Company" and man oh man, their brews are fantastic. I strongly recomend "Cowbell" and "That Irish Red". I was there 2 weekends ago, such a good vibe!



Thanks for the recommendations - I know of them, but will definitely visit them on my next trip (http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/that-brewing-company-unity-bar/)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

@johan

One of those links you posted seems like it belongs in Maine, USA 
http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/porcupine-quill-brewing-co/

@Rob Fisher - check out the porcupine logo on that craft beer. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> check out the porcupine logo on that craft beer. Lol



I had forgotten about that beer! I have had it before! And they are just up the road from me so I need to make a short trip and get a case baby! 

And take some with on my trip to the USA next year to give a couple to the Modmaster!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> @johan
> 
> One of those links you posted seems like it belongs in Maine, USA
> http://craftbru.com/brewery/south-africa/porcupine-quill-brewing-co/
> ...



Yip, but it is still right in @Rob Fisher & @Cat's back yard:

Porcupine Quill Brewing Company can be found in Bothas Hill, Kwazulu-Natal, about 40km west of Durban.

Porcupine Quill Brewing company crafts a flavourful range of craft beer and pride themselves on hoppy aromas and bottled conditioned real ales, all of which come in 550ml dark-brown glass bottles.

They produce craft beers under 3 labels namely; Porcupine Quill, Dam Wolf and African moon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (16/12/14)

One thing I have always wanted to get into is brewing my own beer. I am a huge pilsner fan and love beer with bold hoppy profiles! Always trying out new SA craft beers at our local markets... and if all else fails there is always Hansa Pilsner or Pilsner Urquell at the nearest liquor store 

I see Dam Wolf comes in at a whopping 9%... couple of these bad boys should give you a good klap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Oupa said:


> One thing I have always wanted to get into is brewing my own beer. I am a huge pilsner fan and love beer with bold hoppy profiles! Always trying out new SA craft beers at our local markets... and if all else fails there is always Hansa Pilsner at the nearest liquor store
> 
> I see Dam Wolf comes in at a whopping 9%... couple of these bad boys should give you a good klap!



If you want to brew, its so feckin easy, and with your e-juice mixiology backround it will even be easier - let me know and I will show how - Pilsener is one of the easiest to brew and you're in control of the AVB % (9% or 3% whatever you want).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (16/12/14)

I just might take you up on that offer Johan... I go fanatic when I start something, so expect a Vapour Mountain craft beer to be available at your nearest watering hole soon after! hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Oupa said:


> I just might take you up on that offer Johan... I go fanatic when I start something, so expect a Vapour Mountain craft beer to be available at your nearest watering hole soon after! hahahaha



Next trip to Mountain Goat City, my first stop will be V.M

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

maby you guys should start a craft beer thread as it seems popular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> maby you guys should start a craft beer thread as it seems popular



I tried beginning of the year Pauly, and the only only contributors was @CraftyZA, by the way he make an awesome maroela bear with natural wild yeast. I don't know if that thread still exists.


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

johan said:


> I tried beginning of the year Pauly, and the only only contributors was @CraftyZA, by the way he make an awesome maroela bear with natural wild yeast. I don't know if that thread still exists.



ahh oki it just seemed popular here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> ahh oki it just seemed popular here



Next mini-meet I'll bring some home brew, maybe it will rekindle the interest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (16/12/14)

Lol... bit of a thread hijack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/12/14)

That tread: http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Bottling-Day.1225/
In feb i'm planning 50L
Going to involve some locals with the supply of the marula, and help those small enterprises. 
And in jan i'm going to try catawba wine. I think this year's catawba yield will be plenty. At least 15kg, possibly more. Need lots of reading before i take on that mammoth of a task. I know nothing about wine making.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Next mini-meet I'll bring some home brew, maybe it will rekindle the interest


What was that irish beer you gave me the last time? I definatly want to try and make some of that at some point.


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

CraftyZA said:


> What was that irish beer you gave me the last time? I definatly want to try and make some of that at some point.



Red Irish Ale (_original version of Kilkenny as produced during the 1940's_).


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Red Irish Ale (_original version of Kilkenny as produced during the 1940's_).



@johan when i still did the drinking thing, that was the bear i loved .. Kilkenny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (16/12/14)

Juicy Joe's vape mail - thanks @ShaneW.
Just to get the thread back on track

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)




----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

Thank you @thekeeperza

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Bumpedy bump someone else's vape mail! apologies guys, got carried away.


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Oupa said:


> I just might take you up on that offer Johan... I go fanatic when I start something, so expect a Vapour Mountain craft beer to be available at your nearest watering hole soon after! hahahaha



@Oupa, can i pre-order some 18%

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Sorry guys, i was reading this and forgot where i was
I actually thought @thekeeperza was hijacking the thread
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Juicy Joe's vape mail - thanks @ShaneW.
> Just to get the thread back on track
> View attachment 17648



Awesome you feckin Librarian Prefect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

I think the judge needs to take action and post no bail for @johan punishment will be unopened vapemail for a week  hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> I think the judge needs to take action and post no bail for @johan punishment will be unopened vapemail for a week  hahaha



Now you're looking for serious k@k!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

Vape mail from Vapour Mountain for HRH. Some Berry Blaze, which is the only juice she will vape, and an eGrip.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Riaz (17/12/14)

got some vape mail from @Derick and @Melinda 

100ml Nic, and in addition to that, some extra goodies!!!!

thanks guys

what a way to keep the spirit going

a nice xmas card, some sweeties and a 10ml bottle of double apple

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/12/14)

Got two new mods to add to my family and juice to try out.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

My favourite Bombies jooses courtesy of CloudFlavor, Black Out City and Agent P. And two new ones to try from LabRat, Brown Betty and Baked Blue. Thank you @paulph201 for great service.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

More vape mail. From VapeClub, thanks @JakesSA. Darang atomizer acquired from @kimbo (thanks), modded to bottom feed. Excited to try it out on the Reo as the air holes exit high on the atty and it has a deep juice well. And an iStick doohikey.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Riaz (18/12/14)

Some vape mail, from vapour mountain 

Thanks @Oupa

Reo grand bottles, some 30ml bottles, 
Concentrates and a mpt2 for a stinky that's going to be converted tonight 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Riaz said:


> Some vape mail, from vapour mountain
> 
> Thanks @Oupa
> 
> ...


Lol, one can never have enough of those Reo bottles!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (18/12/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, one can never have enough of those Reo bottles!


haha

now i need to get my hands on a label printer to keep track of which juice is in which bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Riaz said:


> haha
> 
> now i need to get my hands on a label printer to keep track of which juice is in which bottle


Yes, those printed labels look great. I just use a fine permanent marker.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (18/12/14)

Just got my Christmas goodies from Kim @ Vape Den. 2 X isticks 15w (one for me and one for the missus). Innokin Gladuis for her and a Nautilus for me, with a few spare coils and 4 bottles of "lekka vapors", which I have never tried. Many thanks again Kim, looks awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Just got my Christmas goodies from Kim @ Vape Den. 2 X isticks 15w (one for me and one for the missus). Innokin Gladuis for her and a Nautilus for me, with a few spare coils and 4 bottles of "lekka vapors", which I have never tried. Many thanks again Kim, looks awesome!!!


Ah, now you are going places. Enjoy, the iStick actually goes up to 20W I think.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

Apologies to @johan in advance because I will only be home to open this most awesome and outstanding Vape Mail a bit later!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Apologies to @johan in advance because I will only be home to open this most awesome and outstanding Vape Mail a bit later!
> 
> View attachment 17801



Only this once will I tolerate a Rob Fisher induced nappy rash! Note: You don't have any more credits left .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

I'm sorry @johan , but I have to share this nappy rash with everyone, I cannot endure it alone and I need support during this difficult time....

There is not enough Bepanthen on the planet to cure this itching!




@Bumblebabe says I can only open this on Christmas day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

johan said:


> Only this once will I tolerate a Rob Fisher induced nappy rash! Note: You don't have any more credits left .



Roger that @johan! I must say I'm really excited to get home because I know what's in the box! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @johan! I must say I'm really excited to get home because I know what's in the box!
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


If you get excited, how must we feel!?. Am sharing @johan's affliction on this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @johan! I must say I'm really excited to get home because I know what's in the box!
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



FYI a Teaser is worse than an unopened parcel pic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sorry @johan , but I have to share this nappy rash with everyone, I cannot endure it alone and I need support during this difficult time....
> 
> There is not enough Bepanthen on the planet to cure this itching!
> 
> ...


Nooooo, @Bumblebabe - that is torture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sorry @johan , but I have to share this nappy rash with everyone, I cannot endure it alone and I need support during this difficult time....
> 
> There is not enough Bepanthen on the planet to cure this itching!
> 
> ...



If @Bumblebabe says it stays closed, it stays closed! Note: Your credits are now in the red with *-3*

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

johan said:


> If @Bumblebabe says it stays closed, it stays closed! Note: Your credits are now in the red with *-3*


You're taking her side? Really?

....and you're actually keeping score

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> You're taking her side? Really?
> 
> ....and you're actually keeping score



Rules of engagement 101

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sorry @johan , but I have to share this nappy rash with everyone, I cannot endure it alone and I need support during this difficult time....
> 
> There is not enough Bepanthen on the planet to cure this itching!
> 
> ...


Only 7 days to go

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (18/12/14)

Andre said:


> Nooooo, @Bumblebabe - that is torture!


Hahahaha I know!!! 
The torture is my Christmas gift

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Only 7 days to go


Lol, now it is aggravated torture! There is a treaty against this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (18/12/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Hahahaha I know!!!
> The torture is my Christmas gift


Oooh, hoo....I am not going to ask!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (18/12/14)

johan said:


> If @Bumblebabe says it stays closed, it stays closed! Note: Your credits are now in the red with *-3*


He is a good man this @johan , I can tell

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> He is a good man this @johan , I can tell


pfff

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> He is a good man this @johan , I can tell



Is that Mrs Bumblebee?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Is that Mrs Bumblebee?


for now.... yes

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> for now.... yes



bwhahahahahaha


----------



## Bumblebabe (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> for now.... yes


That is the only vape mail YOU know about

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

@BumbleBee Hold on to this one. I suggested vape mail to my wife and all I got was

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> That is the only vape mail YOU know about


you didn't just do that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/14)

Arthster said:


> @BumbleBee Hold on to this one. I suggested vape mail to my wife and all I got was


Yeah....erm.... I'm in two minds about that, but I think you have a point

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> you didn't just do that



And Christmas is still so long away. Sucks doesn't it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (18/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> you didn't just do that


I SO did whahahaha 

See - torture

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## kimbo (18/12/14)

Vape mail piff fom @Andre 
I was just expecting the 2x BF quasar's and some Rayon. 

He included two batteries .. and some very nice smelling juice 

Thank you @Andre

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

Thanks @Andre for the pif BF Plume Veil. 







You truly are a good man.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (18/12/14)

way to go @Andre !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

@Andre rocks! 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/12/14)

Nicely done @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

Go @Andre!!! that's showing the Christmas spirit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

OK who is ready for a bit of Vape Mail Baby? Yes I am! Fasten your seat belts this is going to be a good one! 

First parcel to open (and I got 4 today) is juice samples from a possible new supplier... will test the juice tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

Next up was a long long lost parcel from Fastech! Hang on let me see how long it took.... Shipped on the 22nd of September! Nearly three months! Good one!

A blower thingy to blow moisture out of hard to reach places. A spare wire cutter for the tool box. And then a few atty stands!



Next up is a display stand for Avril with lights that constantly change colour so she looks real good sitting on my desk waiting to be vaped on!





Then we have two sucker ball tings to use as iPhone stander up thingies! And a Wide angle clip on lens for the iPhone!




Let's test the fish eye option!




Then we got another type of iPhone stand and a pair of sharp scissors to cut wick.




Then last out of the Fastech packet comes that press atty dripper clone.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

OK who is ready for some more Vape Mail? Let's open the little parcel from the USA...

Yes Bullet Casing fire buttons for Reo's! Please don't ask me if they are all sold because they are all spoken for!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

I had a request to show the other side of the button... it appears to have a plastic insert with a hole drilled into it for the standard REO button fit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

Have we had enough Vape Mail for the day?

No we certainly have not! OK let's introduce the first of it's kind on the African continent... the the limited edition Nuppin Atty made by the maker of Dibi Mods!

With innovative coil leg placing and changeable air flow ring (Copper, Brass and SS)... it's creating quite a storm over in the US and over the next few days there will be a few SA Vapers giving it a full test and review! And yes it for BF Devices like the REO and Dibi!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Have we had enough Vape Mail for the day?
> 
> No we certainly have not! OK let's introduce the first of it's kind on the African continent... the the limited edition Nuppin Atty made by the maker of Dibi Mods!
> 
> ...



ooooh exciting!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

Enough Vape Mail?

No! Well what is it? It is another first for the African Continent! Yes it is! It's one of the rarest Wood Mods on the planet. If you place an order now you will get your mod in 14 months time! Anyone guess what it is?

Just gonna take a few more pics and I will return shortly!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

LOL


Rob Fisher said:


> Enough Vape Mail?
> 
> No! Well what is it? It is another first for the African Continent! Yes it is! It's one of the rarest Wood Mods on the planet. If you place an order now you will get your mod in 14 months time! Anyone guess what it is?
> 
> Just gonna take a few more pics and I will return shortly!



Stop the feckin TEASING and bring on the DIBI!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (18/12/14)

We need a new thread,
*Bumpedy Bump - ROB's Vape Mail! *

they seem to come in consignments* *

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Paulie (18/12/14)

VandaL said:


> We need a new thread,
> *Bumpedy Bump - ROB's Vape Mail! *
> 
> they seem to come in consignments* *


hahahahaha classic!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

The Dibi has finally arrived! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Paulie (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dibi has finally arrived! Whooo!
> 
> View attachment 17849
> View attachment 17850
> ...


Wow Rob! Thats a masterpiece!! caint wait to see more info on it from you!


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Now thats just awesome (_and in my favorite color nogal_)!

Note:
Credit balance: +1
teaser: -1
total: 0

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (18/12/14)

Best mail ever Rob


via iphone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Geez I can't stop looking at the Dibi pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dibi has finally arrived! Whooo!
> 
> View attachment 17849
> View attachment 17850
> ...


That is a beauty of note @Rob Fisher !

Congratulations and welcome to dibiville  

Please let us know how she vapes! I would also be curious to know what the voltage drop would be on there.

It's fully mechanical from what I can see. Correct?

And we're also gonna need a review on the new atty  

Time to get to work skipper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

All this excitement has all been a bit too much for me... I should pour a special Brandy and chill a little... 4 vape mail parcels in one day is a bit heavy for a baalie! I think I'll wait till tomorrow to coil the Nuppin on the Dibi....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> All this excitement has all been a bit too much for me... I should pour a special Brandy and chill a little... 4 vape mail parcels in one day is a bit heavy for a baalie! I think I'll wait till tomorrow to coil the Nuppin on the Dibi....
> View attachment 17856



Note: "Branas het nie brieke nie"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (19/12/14)

those are some excellent vape mails @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky (19/12/14)

My first international juice order ever and thanks to Juicy Joes for getting it to me the next day. Can't wait to try these.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (19/12/14)

Some stash for the holidays:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

All the vapers are gathering their "nuts" for the holiday season - except for @Rob Fisher who got a whole tree

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## VandaL (19/12/14)

dat_drop though, thanks @jakesa @VapeGrrl , dawn wing delivered @ 8am

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## VapeSnow (19/12/14)

VandaL said:


> dat_drop though, thanks @jakesa @VapeGrrl , dawn wing delivered @ 8am


Hows the flavor in the Lemo drop? They say its better than the normal Lemo.


----------



## VandaL (19/12/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hows the flavor in the Lemo drop? They say its better than the normal Lemo.


Don't know about the normal Lemo, it's pretty much the same as my orchid v4 with bigger clouds


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

VandaL said:


> dat_drop though, thanks @jakesa @VapeGrrl , dawn wing delivered @ 8am





That looks so awesome - especially with the yellow yum inside - great setup!! 

Definitely need to get me a Black Drop in the new year

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vincent (19/12/14)

Some holiday DIY supplies and an awesome present courtesy of the fine folks at SkyBlueVaping, thanks a stack @Melinda, @Derick

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (19/12/14)

Finally got me some VTC4's and the Plume Veil and some more wire and juices from the nice people at VakeKing

TY VK

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/12/14)

Aspire Atlantis + a pack of coils

Thank you very very much @KimH  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> View attachment 17934
> 
> 
> Aspire Atlantis + a pack of coils
> ...


Creative picture that....enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/12/14)

loving it so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (19/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> loving it so far



I love my Atlantis so much, i want another one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (19/12/14)

FINALLY Sapo came through with some long awaited vape mail - but FIRST!!! @Sir Vape game me an extremely precious vape mail! my precious....my very own vape flask!!!!

Fokkies was i coveting this!!! 





Awesome awesome awesome! 



Also got a Sat22 on special request from @Sir Vape - expect a very happy vaping xmas!!!


Slowtech order also arrived today with my mini hana --- so next up is the dna40 board for the v.flask upgrade and then the dremel to the mini for 18650 conversion. the dna40 conversion will be the test bed for some great things to come 2015!!

now to build the SAT!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## MurderDoll (19/12/14)

Ordered 7 August 2014. 
Shipped 8 August 2014. 

Finally picked up from my post office today. 

Over 4 months of waiting. So this is well steeped! 

Looking forward to this Zample Box. Some great flavours in it.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Ordered 7 August 2014.
> Shipped 8 August 2014.
> 
> Finally picked up from my post office today.
> ...


Nice vapemail greg  

Seeing this gives me hope that my nicoticket order that left 28 August is still going to arrive

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

It's like SAPO planned this...just so they could deliver some awesome Vape Mail in time for Christmas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice vapemail greg
> 
> Seeing this gives me hope that my nicoticket order that left 28 August is still going to arrive


Lol, and I was getting impatient for my 1 October Nicoticket order!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, and I was getting impatient for my 1 October Nicoticket order!


This wait has been so painful!  I come home daily, hoping to see the slip from the post office. Lol


----------



## Paulie (19/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> This wait has been so painful!  I come home daily, hoping to see the slip from the post office. Lol


i feel your pain! im still missing 700 bombies bottles


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> i feel your pain! im still missing 700 bombies bottles


I think we need to go visit Jhb International mail and get all our goodies!


----------



## Paulie (19/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I think we need to go visit Jhb International mail and get all our goodies!


been there 5 times got the tshirt , pants and the kitchen sink ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> been there 5 times got the tshirt , pants and the kitchen sink ....


But did u try bribing them with greek food?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (19/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> i feel your pain! im still missing 700 bombies bottles



I think it's safe to say they're properly steeped now....lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> This wait has been so painful!  I come home daily, hoping to see the slip from the post office. Lol


Don't wait for the slip lol track it online and go there. I picked up something yesterday which arrived at lonehill p/0 on the 10th but I didn't have a slip. Just went with the tracking number cut I tracked it online. Www.trackmyparcel.co.za I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Don't wait for the slip lol track it online and go there. I picked up something yesterday which arrived at lonehill p/0 on the 10th but I didn't have a slip. Just went with the tracking number cut I tracked it online. Www.trackmyparcel.co.za I think


The cheapest shipping option from nicoticket is not tracked after it leaves the US which sucks 

I haven't had an issue with any past orders. Maybe I should ask my local post office If I can pop my head in the back


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

Question, is it still vape mail if you fetch it from the vendor yourself or is that takeout?


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Question, is it still vape mail if you fetch it from the vendor yourself or is that takeout?



Its VapeOut!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Its VapeOut!



Classic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Question, is it still vape mail if you fetch it from the vendor yourself or is that takeout?


Any new gear is considered Vape Mail, and not posting pics of said new gear is a serious offence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (20/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I think we need to go visit Jhb International mail and get all our goodies!




@Yiannaki please get mine as well, been there a looooooooooooong time now


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Any new gear is considered Vape Mail, and not posting pics of said new gear is a serious offence.


Well, new to the poster....does not have to be acquired brand new?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (20/12/14)

Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy . Can not wait to try them all .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (20/12/14)

I hate all of you! Getting mail while I don't.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

zadiac said:


> I hate all of you! Getting mail while I don't.



We live vicariously throught the vape mail of others...until our time comes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/12/14)

Juices for the holidays.... Well part of the holidays 

Number 5, is pretty damned awesome! just loaded it into the atlantis. 
It's mixed berries with custard and caramel. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/12/14)

2 isticks and nautilus minis for two friends trying to quit. 
Supported by my sigelei 100w with the aqua. 
Also got some juice. 

Thanks @Tristan

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tristan (20/12/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> 2 isticks and nautilus minis for two friends trying to quit.
> Supported by my sigelei 100w with the aqua.
> Also got some juice.
> 
> Thanks @Tristan


Pleasure bud @Snape of Vape


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> The cheapest shipping option from nicoticket is not tracked after it leaves the US which sucks
> 
> I haven't had an issue with any past orders. Maybe I should ask my local post office If I can pop my head in the back



yeah i tracked with the normal number from thier side


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> 2 isticks and nautilus minis for two friends trying to quit.
> Supported by my sigelei 100w with the aqua.
> Also got some juice.
> 
> Thanks @Tristan


Loverly....best quitting combination ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby! And on a Saturday so that's a bonus!

I have to show the packaging because @VapeGrrl just rocks at making her customers feel real good!



Happy Christmas from Dad to Dad! 




Cloud blowing machine of note! I really appreciate the different vape that cloud blowing brings once I have diluted the juice with PG/VG... a different vape but also a really nice one and I find myself always having a cloud blowing device spare when I go out.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

So my time has come...

Wasn't mailed but mhe...





​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Arthster said:


> So my time has come...
> 
> Wasn't mailed but mhe...
> 
> ...



Great stuff....finally 

Enjoy it bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Great stuff....finally
> 
> Enjoy it bro



Thanks bud. Just realized again why its not good to fine tune a RDA with 12mg juice 

But its still freaking AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

Arthster said:


> So my time has come...
> 
> Wasn't mailed but mhe...
> 
> ...


Play time ahead! Enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (20/12/14)

The "White Knight" has awaken on the "Dark Horse"




Thanks @RevnLucky7 & the VapeMob Team

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/14)

Absolutely stunning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (20/12/14)

Some awesome vapemail courtesy of @thegolf now just needs to find its way to the coil maestro @yusufcapevaper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/12/14)

Andre said:


> Well, new to the poster....does not have to be acquired brand new?


That's what I meant, just did not know how to put it. Thanks @Andre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

My Nuppin has arrived. Thanks @Rob Fisher. What a cute little atomizer. Next to an Odin for size comparison.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/12/14)

@Morne thank you bro I received the cyclone , and very happy with it. 

@Rob Fisher oom I understand the difference now . The flavour is much better in the cyclone ! But I am happy to have both .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Rob Fisher oom I understand the difference now . The flavour is much better in the cyclone ! But I am happy to have both .



Winner Winner Poultry... and you know the rest!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PutRid (22/12/14)

Finally!! Thanks so much VapeClub, for your amazing service and fantastic festive wrapping.








On the hana-




For an RTA this thing is amazing. Dem clouds.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## annemarievdh (23/12/14)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## LandyMan (23/12/14)

Yeah Baby!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

Those pipes look epic!!! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/12/14)

<------ Look how green I am, just look at it! 

Congrats guys, they are beautiful 





annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 18107
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LandyMan said:


> Yeah Baby!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

The pipe does look fantastic.


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

So how does it vape @LandyMan


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 18107
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LandyMan said:


> Yeah Baby!!


Just something magical about a pipe. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 18107
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We need a picture of Jaco chilling on that good looking e-pipe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan (23/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> So how does it vape @LandyMan


Fantastic ... running the mAN on 12W, with a VG70/PG30 Liquid ... it is good ... very good cloud production. Flavour seems a bit muted, but that's because the REO has spoiled me in terms of flavour.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zegee (23/12/14)

A very big thank to @Rob Fisher for the awesome service 





Think I want a new door and button to compliment this beauty

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

Zegee said:


> A very big thank to @Rob Fisher for the awesome service
> Think I want a new door and button to compliment this beauty



She looks so sweet! Now you need a brass door to shine up!  

PS Glad to see you gave the Cyclops a polish!


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

Zegee said:


> A very big thank to @Rob Fisher for the awesome service
> View attachment 18117
> View attachment 18118
> View attachment 18119
> ...


Stunning, that drip tip looks perfect on there.


----------



## Zegee (23/12/14)

Thnx gents 
It's a ftech special Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/12/14)

johan said:


> We need a picture of Jaco chilling on that good looking e-pipe!



You will get one as soon as his presents are gone and he is finished with the work on the flat for the day. He just took a look now, and said thank you, and went out to work again. 

Shaim, putting in ceilings is hard work. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richard (23/12/14)

Whoops almost for got to post these photies.
A big thanks to Vape Club, you guys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Danny (23/12/14)

Wow finally got round to the mob to try out black flag, it is incredible! A masterpiece of a juice and seen as I had a bit of extra budget I went over the top lol (actually they should just come in packs of 5)! Mine all mine, and I could still do with more! A big thanks to the MOB and @RevnLucky7 for ensuring I got my hands on this, and making my holiday vape mail that much more signature!




5 pawns have outdone themselves, excellent flavour, excellent presentation, excellent marketing. Gotta love them, I especially love the labelling which tells me absolutely everything it should at this point (including the blend, imagine that!)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KimH (23/12/14)

@Arctus took a wander down to VapeMob today to pick up some 5P - a big shout out to @Hein510 for the awesome service.
Feedback on the juices only after Christmas though - damn it's going to be hard looking at those bottles till Thursday - the smell emanating from the Bowdens Mate is heavenly

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## VandaL (23/12/14)

Danny said:


> Wow finally got round to the mob to try out black flag, it is incredible! A masterpiece of a juice and seen as I had a bit of extra budget I went over the top lol (actually they should just come in packs of 5)! Mine all mine, and I could still do with more! A big thanks to the MOB and @RevnLucky7 for ensuring I got my hands on this, and making my holiday vape mail that much more signature!
> View attachment 18121
> View attachment 18123
> 
> ...


Now that's makin it rain, 2k on 150ml of ejuice. Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## LandyMan (23/12/14)

Last vape mail for the year (I think)  Thanks @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan (23/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Those pipes look epic!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


They are even more beautiful in real life. I also expected it to be smaller, but it is a proper pipe size. Love it ... security guards in the estate just stare at me ... Bald guy driving a Defender bakkie smoking a pipe .. LOLZ!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## VandaL (23/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 18129


Where'd u get the smurfs from?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Where'd u get the smurfs from?





http://www.heavengifts.com/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (23/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 18130
> 
> http://www.heavengifts.com/


And may I ask where you got the 25rs from?

Edit
My bad thought u joking, thanks for the link. All sold out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Where'd u get the smurfs from?



@Rob Fisher moonlights as gargamel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Matt (23/12/14)

@VandaL 
Dont know this shop but they have the smurfs in stock. 

http://vapeshop.co.za/Batteries/Samsung-INR18650-25R-2500mAh-High-Drain-Lithium-Battery#all

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Vapeclub packaging at it's best




Knowing how to make you feel special. Thanks @VapeGrrl




From left to right
- Odin (modified for bottom fed)
- Lemo
- Atlantis and coils
- Lemo drop
- CF Mod and battery

Lots of testing and playing coming up...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BumbleBee (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Vapeclub packaging at it's best
> 
> View attachment 18134
> 
> ...


wow, some nice treats there @Silver 

Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lots of testing and playing coming up...



And that was just in the nick of time Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

EPIC Vape mail @Silver 

You are going to have a ball!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> wow, some nice treats there @Silver
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks @BumbleBee 
As I pointed out before - it feels like years since I got new hardware 
So this is really a treat.

Each one of these items will hopefully serve its intended purpose.
Let's see how it goes...


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Vapeclub packaging at it's best
> 
> View attachment 18134
> 
> ...


That is for sure....as long as it does not interfere with your joose reviewing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Andre said:


> That is for sure....as long as it does not interfere with your joose reviewing



Lol @Andre
Thanks - 
Don't worry - it shouldnt interfere

On that topic, my juice reviewing has taken a back seat for the past few weeks because I was on holiday and now am moving my office, so all my stuff is all over the place  I need to get settled in my new vape den and then juice reviews will resume... lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Vapeclub packaging at it's best
> 
> View attachment 18134
> 
> ...



Now that's awesome "big boy" vape mail...I see the poor purple guy is hiding behind all the pretty black, white, and silver goodies


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Now that's awesome "big boy" vape mail...I see the poor purple guy is hiding behind all the pretty black, white, and silver goodies



Lol, indeed it is "hiding". Was trying to make the shot a bit narrower so put it behind and forgot about it - lol
That battery was part of the combo deal at VapeClub (Mod+battery+Atlantis). 
Will be cool for me to have a new Efest battery. I am going to charge it and see how well it holds its charge.
My other Efests which are about 7 months old now fall to about 4.15V after charging them to 4.20V and leaving them for a few days.
I want to see if the new one behaves in a similar fashion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (23/12/14)

Thanks to Derick and Melinda www.skybluevaping.co.za 




...and thanks to MDS, system like clockwork. ETA accurate, +3 minutes. All email. 

[ Sorry abut the terrible fotos.]

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol, indeed it is "hiding". Was trying to make the shot a bit narrower so put it behind and forgot about it - lol
> That battery was part of the combo deal at VapeClub (Mod+battery+Atlantis).
> Will be cool for me to have a new Efest battery. I am going to charge it and see how well it holds its charge.
> My other Efests which are about 7 months old now fall to about 4.15V after charging them to 4.20V and leaving them for a few days.
> I want to see if the new one behaves in a similar fashion.



Nice so we can expect a battery deterioration review from you soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Nice so we can expect a battery deterioration review from you soon



I will report what I find.
I want to let the new battery at least complete a few full cycles before doing the tests

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (23/12/14)

It's here! Thank you SAPO

Driptip insulter @johan send me more than 4 months ago

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

IN that case your magnets posted today will arrive in April!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paulie (23/12/14)

Some very special vapemail from the Drip club and some samples of my new line of juices coming in January! All i can say is vape on!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

kimbo said:


> It's here! Thank you SAPO
> 
> Driptip insulter @johan send me more than 4 months ago
> 
> View attachment 18143



Geez if I didn't recognize my own handwriting I would not believe it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Some very special vapemail from the Drip club and some samples of my new line of juices coming in January! All i can say is vape on!!


Now, those are a lot of awesomeness to taste! Almost like work. Hope you enjoy the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (23/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Some very special vapemail from the Drip club and some samples of my new line of juices coming in January! All i can say is vape on!!



Do you wanna sell or share some samples?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (23/12/14)

My turn @Sir Vape ... it was well worth the wait !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

Ding Dong! Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DoubleD (23/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Some very special vapemail from the Drip club and some samples of my new line of juices coming in January! All i can say is vape on!!


sssjarrra!!! Thats a lot of 'Joose'!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ding Dong! Vape Mail Baby!



Fits the Russian base just fine... now I need to find a drip tip that fits.. all mine are too tight.


----------



## kimbo (23/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fits the Russian base just fine... now I need to find a drip tip that fits.. all mine are too tight.



Rob try to put some juice on the o-rings of the drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fits the Russian base just fine... now I need to find a drip tip that fits.. all mine are too tight.



Panic over... found one that fits!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (23/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Panic over... found one that fits!
> 
> View attachment 18159



WoW that looks amazing Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

kimbo said:


> WoW that looks amazing Rob



No leaks so far and it looks great and seems to work great too! Thanks @kimbo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Looking great @Rob Fisher and well done @kimbo

Rob, is that Maria?
Did you ask her for permission to take photos with see through clothing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

All these Reo photos is making me sad. Why am I so impatient? why?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, is that Maria?
> Did you ask her for permission to take photos with see through clothing?



It is indeed. She was a little shy to start but once the Tropical Ice went in she relaxed. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stephen (23/12/14)

Thanks to @ShaneW for making sure my juices were delivered today. Just the normal fantastic service levels you come to expect from Juicy Joes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (23/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Panic over... found one that fits!
> 
> View attachment 18159


The green monster bites. That is one seriously awesome bell cap, I want, I want, I want!  Who must I rob, Rob?

Lol, Kimbo group buy. i should really read more thoroughly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

Stephen said:


> Thanks to @ShaneW for making sure my juices were delivered today. Just the normal fantastic service levels you come to expect from Juicy Joes
> View attachment 18168


Great jooses there. Enjoy. Just tried a well matured Frenilla in a reOdin with duals at 0.5 and it blew my mind away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Vapeclub packaging at it's best
> 
> View attachment 18134
> 
> ...


That is some epic vape mail there @Silver  

Lots of work to do on your front

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (23/12/14)

Andre said:


> Great jooses there. Enjoy. Just tried a well matured Frenilla in a reOdin with duals at 0.5 and it blew my mind away.


Good to know Andre, what's your opinion on steeping time for the Frenilla?


----------



## Paulie (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Vapeclub packaging at it's best
> 
> View attachment 18134
> 
> ...


awsome vape mail there bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

Stephen said:


> Good to know Andre, what's your opinion on steeping time for the Frenilla?


At least 30 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (23/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Some very special vapemail from the Drip club and some samples of my new line of juices coming in January! All i can say is vape on!!



mm, very interesting. What's the camo thing? A mod holder? A flashlight holster modded to be a mod holster? 
Those white bottles, looks like fancy cosmetics.  



Rob Fisher said:


> No leaks so far and it looks great and seems to work great too! Thanks @kimbo!


ooh! That looks nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some Halo Malibu 6mg to test today!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some Halo Malibu 6mg to test today!
> 
> View attachment 18185



Looking forward to hearing what you think of that one Rob


----------



## Marzuq (24/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 18129



of all the vape mail i have seen this month i like this one the best..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you think of that one Rob



Coil is soaking as we speak... just gonna test it in an EMOW tank before cleaning a REO for it if it passes the initial test.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

Wow, your courier is fast @Sir Vape! And thank you for stocking 18 mg, I might just not have to move to 12 mg.
The logo bottle is Voodoo.
Great stuff to taste during the holidays.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, your courier is fast @Sir Vape! And thank you for stocking 18 mg, I might just not have to move to 12 mg.
> The logo bottle is Voodoo.
> Great stuff to taste during the holidays.



Aah - lovely @Andre - 18mg - mmmm.... nice....
also looking forward to your views on that Malibu


----------



## Richard (24/12/14)

Some "just in time for christmas" Vapemaxx vapemail.
1x 15ml Andromada
1x 30ml Astro




Thanks Zubair for your awesome help.
(edit: whoops i had Zubair's name wrong )

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PutRid (24/12/14)

Richard said:


> Some "just in time for christmas" Vapemaxx vapemail.
> 1x 15ml Andromada
> 1x 30ml Astro
> 
> ...



So keen to try these juices, would you recommend them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard (24/12/14)

PutRid said:


> So keen to try these juices, would you recommend them?


I have not had a chance to try them my self yet? But will see if I can do a review when I do try them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (24/12/14)

Tiny vapemail from vapemob, 1x black flag , 2 x whirling dervish , 2 x set reo magnets




I'm happy to report those little reo magnets fit perfectly on the IPV 2s / 3 and will be flush on the back plate with MINIMAL drilling. As to the strength, I'm not sure I think the magnets on the gelie 100+ are stronger

EDIT: Black Flag Fallen HOLY CRAP, got it on my veritas fresh wick 0.6 22g 10 wraps @ 68w single coil warm vape. Definitely a strong espresso with a very creamy chocolate taste(possibly thats the black truffle). It's not intensely sweet, it's just right. I would say castle long reserve is a more complex vape, but this is better imo. I haven't tried many coffee vapes as they all seem to taste like crappy ricoffy but this is definitely the best I've tried.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

Xmas vape mail from @johan 

Some smoked oak chips for steeping and try in my NET
Some Ekowool to try in the Reo
and flat kanthal to go with the Ekowool
and a small plastic bottle 

Thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

Found my very first vape mail

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Xmas vape mail from @johan
> 
> Some smoked oak chips for steeping and try in my NET
> Some Ekowool to try in the Reo
> ...



Square bottle you can use in your Reo for an extra 3ml compared to the standard 6ml Reo bottle. No o-ring needed, just push the feed tube through the hole made on the red cap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

Another wow, ordered at 12:40 yesterday, delivered 14:00 today - to Koringberg. A record for me. Thank you Juicy Joes and @ShaneW!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Andre said:


> Another wow, ordered at 12:40 yesterday, delivered 14:00 today - to Koringberg. A record for me. Thank you Juicy Joes and @ShaneW!



Wow @Andre, thats super fast
By the way, how would you compare Lekka Vapors Mixed Berry to VM Berry Blaze?
I have never tried the LV mixed berry but I do like the VM one, especially with a bit of menthol concentrate added


----------



## Andre (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Andre, thats super fast
> By the way, how would you compare Lekka Vapors Mixed Berry to VM Berry Blaze?
> I have never tried the LV mixed berry but I do like the VM one, especially with a bit of menthol concentrate added


Have not idea, that is why I bought it - for HRH to try compared to Berry Blaze. Shall report in due course. She does like Betelgeuse.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Andre said:


> Have not idea, that is why I bought it - for HRH to try compared to Berry Blaze. Shall report in due course. She does like Betelgeuse.



Super
I recall quite a few people liking that LV Mixed Berry 
Tell HRH that we are awaiting her verdict


----------



## Zuzu88 (25/12/14)

Richard said:


> Some "just in time for christmas" Vapemaxx vapemail.
> 1x 15ml Andromada
> 1x 30ml Astro
> 
> ...


Name spelt correct.... I'm glad you got in time for Xmas.... Enjoy  

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yuganp (25/12/14)

Got some vape mail on Tuesday. Only opened it today as I was not at home for the last few days.

First the cyclops from @Rob Fisher. Thanks for the rayon. Need to read up on how to wick with this as I have been using ekowool exclusively for the last few months.




Next up was some DIY supplies from Sky Blue vaping. Thanks @Melinda for the holiday juice and sweeties. will try out the juice a little later once I rebuild one of the atomizers.




Finally got some DIY stuff that I ordered a few months ago using EMS. Tracking still says thats it JIMC.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

My week long nappy rash has finally come to and end, the contents of the parcel that was delivered to me last week with the express instructions not to open until Christmas has been revealed.

@Bumblebabe you are absolutely the best  I've totally forgotten how excruciatingly painful it was to wait until today to open this... and it was so totally worth the wait 




But that's not all that was in there! Turns out that the guys at Sir Vape had snuck in a little Christmas present of their own in there for me 

My very own ePipe Mod! @Sir Vape and @BigGuy ---- You guys are the awesomest! Thank you guys! I love it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My week long nappy rash has finally come to and end, the contents of the parcel that was delivered to me last week with the express instructions not to open until Christmas has been revealed.
> 
> @Bumblebabe you are absolutely the best  I've totally forgotten how excruciatingly painful it was to wait until today to open this... and it was so totally worth the wait
> 
> ...


By the way... I had @Rob Fisher's OCD in mind when taking the photo of the juices

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## 360twin (25/12/14)

This arrived yesterday just in time for Christmas. Thanks very much @Sir Vape , I really appreciate the effort  My wife is thrilled with having something decent to strap her new Nautilus to, and it's working brilliantly. And it looks pretty damn good too!

She must have been a good girl this year.

Reactions: Like 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> By the way... I had @Rob Fisher's OCD in mind when taking the photo of the juices



In the words of Russell Peters...."Somebody's gonna get a hurt real bad!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

free3dom said:


> In the words of Russell Peters...."Somebody's gonna get a hurt real bad!"


Well, let's see if he picks it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (25/12/14)

@BumbleBee enjoy dude hows the other pipe that you got for christmas from your darling.

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## LandyMan (25/12/14)

360twin said:


> This arrived yesterday just in time for Christmas. Thanks very much @Sir Vape , I really appreciate the effort  My wife is thrilled with having something decent to strap her new Nautilus to, and it's working brilliantly. And it looks pretty damn good too!
> 
> She must have been a good girl this year.
> 
> View attachment 18250


I need a stand for my pipe, that's for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> I need a stand for my pipe, that's for sure


I have the solution, I have also just run into that little snag 

brb.......


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

and here it is, the surprise of SIRprises!

Words cannot describe how I felt once I had discovered what was inside the bulletproof wrapping of the little package that awaited me next. This totally blew me away.......




This is the most beautiful piece of craftsmanship I've seen in a very long time, when the light hits the wood grain it becomes totally mesmerising. It's slightly bigger than I had thought, I had expected it to be designed for smaller atomisers like the mini nautilus, but that's my full sized Kayfun on there, and she looks gorgeous!

Thank you so much @Bumblebabe and to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for making this happen, you guys must have all been stressing your butts off over the last few days with all the new arrivals and last minute orders, I really do appreciate all the effort :hug:

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## LandyMan (25/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> and here it is, the surprise of SIRprises!
> 
> Words cannot describe how I felt once I had discovered what was inside the bulletproof wrapping of the little package that awaited me next. This totally blew me away.......
> 
> ...


Fantastic man. Congrats ... I went for the more fruity option

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## 360twin (25/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> I need a stand for my pipe, that's for sure



That's a 'normal' pipe stand I used, but just for the photograph. These things are really top-heavy, so it seems safer to lie them down on something soft. In the stand shown it falls off with the slightest provocation, much to my wife's consternation ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> By the way... I had @Rob Fisher's OCD in mind when taking the photo of the juices



You are killing me... Happy Xmas Bah Humbug!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are killing me... Happy Xmas Bah Humbug!


Rob, I put them all in alphabetical order for you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Rob, I put them all in alphabetical order for you



Thank you. I was running short of pills. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (26/12/14)

@LandyMan . Make one it is easy . Made mine from a shop cupboard hanger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> and here it is, the surprise of SIRprises!
> 
> Words cannot describe how I felt once I had discovered what was inside the bulletproof wrapping of the little package that awaited me next. This totally blew me away.......
> 
> ...



Wow, missed this yesterday @BumbleBee - that looks fabulous !!
And the first one ive seen with a full Kayfun on it
Super 
Enjoy it - 
Vape in style!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (26/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan . Make one it is easy . Made mine from a shop cupboard hanger
> View attachment 18276


Lol. Washing a car is also easy, but certain things "I am just not good at"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Awesome gift from my mom (@Poppie)

You can tell I'm a vaper




A man cave sign that I will prominently display in my man cave!

And a big Jim multi compartment box, which I desperately needed

Thank you mom!

The REOs are there just to add colour

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> Awesome gift from my mom (@Poppie)



I love it! Nice one @Poppie!

I love the fishing tackle box underneath too @Silver!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love it! Nice one @Poppie!
> 
> I love the fishing tackle box underneath too @Silver!



Lol Rob - I guess that these two gifted items don't strictly classify me as a vaper after all.
I could just be a mad fisherman with a fishing man cave.
I know a guy near Durban....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/12/14)

5 awesome 25r batteries and 2 black smpls and dark horse Atties

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## zadiac (26/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> 5 awesome 25r batteries and 2 black smpls and dark horse Atties



Awesome vape mail mate. Please do a review on the dark horse atty! I've been checking them out for a while now, but unsure if I should get one or not.


----------



## Andre (26/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> 5 awesome 25r batteries and 2 black smpls and dark horse Atties


Awesome, glad you got some Samsungs at last. Enjoy.


----------



## VandaL (26/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> 5 awesome 25r batteries and 2 black smpls and dark horse Atties


Nice, would love to know how those perform compared to VTC5's, ordered a lot of them really cheap and a black SMPL


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/12/14)

zadiac said:


> Awesome vape mail mate. Please do a review on the dark horse atty! I've been checking them out for a while now, but unsure if I should get one or not.


I'll Vape it for a few more days. But for now all I'll say is that this atty was made to chuck clouds. Not for the light hearted (or lunged). This is a cloud chasing arty. I love it


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Nice, would love to know how those perform compared to VTC5's, ordered a lot of them really cheap and a black SMPL


At the moment they're awesome. Have a 0.4 in the one dark horse which is way higher than I usually build (I'm usually at 0.2 all day) and I'm loving it. In the other darkhorse I built a 0.19 ohm coil and she's still running smooth. What I can say is the vtc5 has better Vape time. I Vape on these batteries for about a hour and a half of Vape time and then they're down to 3.7-8v which is where I usually recharge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (26/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> At the moment they're awesome. Have a 0.4 in the one dark horse which is way higher than I usually build (I'm usually at 0.2 all day) and I'm loving it. In the other darkhorse I built a 0.19 ohm coil and she's still running smooth. What I can say is the vtc5 has better Vape time. I Vape on these batteries for about a hour and a half of Vape time and then they're down to 3.7-8v which is where I usually recharge


They say the samsungs will happily work down to 0.22 ohm, lower then that you risk venting them quite easily. From everything I've read they seem to be awesome box mod batteries whereas VTC5 is still the king in 18650 mechs. I managed to get them for R89 per battery all inclusive from a site @Andre recommended so ordered 18 lol

May I ask, did you get the SMPL's locally?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/12/14)

VandaL said:


> They say the samsungs will happily work down to 0.22 ohm, lower then that you risk venting them quite easily. From everything I've read they seem to be awesome box mod batteries whereas VTC5 is still the king in 18650 mechs. I managed to get them for R89 per battery all inclusive from a site @Andre recommended so ordered 18 lol
> 
> May I ask, did you get the SMPL's locally?


From what I know on the cloud chasers inc Facebook page, they won't vent too easily as long as you're Vaping at 3-5second bursts. I have the spec sheet of them somewhere that shows they can pulse draw 100A but for 1 second only 75A pulse draw at 4seconds. That's the Samsung spec sheet btw. But honestly with the dark horse you don't even need to go that low. I'll be happy at 0.15-0.3. 

No the smpls were not sources locally. A little buy with a few friends and we got them over the water within a week I think.


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/12/14)

Xmas vape mail !!






I managed to snag some samsung 25r's aswel but don't have them with me for a photo.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## free3dom (26/12/14)

My Christmas Mini-Vape Mail 
Picked it up today from SkyBlue..with some Happy Holidays (amazing juice) :hug:




Thanks @Melinda and @Derick for the excellent service through 2014 and looking forward to many more orders in 2015

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Derick (26/12/14)

free3dom said:


> My Christmas Mini-Vape Mail
> Picked it up today from SkyBlue..with some Happy Holidays (amazing juice) :hug:
> 
> View attachment 18313
> ...


Thank you @free3dom , hope you enjoy the HH!


----------



## free3dom (26/12/14)

Derick said:


> Thank you @free3dom , hope you enjoy the HH!



I am absolutely loving it...haven't put it down all day. It's a winner in my book 

I'm also looking forward to doing some more DIY experments using the minty and sour flavourings I got today...will update in the DIY thread once I get around to playing with them


----------



## Derick (26/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I am absolutely loving it...haven't put it down all day. It's a winner in my book
> 
> I'm also looking forward to doing some more DIY experments using the minty and sour flavourings I got today...will update in the DIY thread once I get around to playing with them


Awesome , Looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Surprise from Fedex today,




*2x Black Billows




1x Black AMOD Smpl*,* 1x Fogger V5 glass*, *1x Billow Glass(just in case)*, *1x Ceramic tweezer* (happens to be the 3rd pair I've paid for but the 1st I've recieved. Ordered one with vaporshark group buy which is stuck in customs forever, and another with my IPV3 which is stuck with wonderful SAPO), *1x Eleaf Ohm reader *which doesn't seem to be working, doesn't read any atty I've put on with the 510 adapter , *1x Suckmymod HuckYeah 6mg*, *1x Not too shabby Fatboys delight 6mg*





Haven't built anything yet but this billow + smpl looks like a WINNER for sure!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

Great vape mail. Agree, that SMPL and Billows, both in black, look awesome. Enjoy and do give us your impression on the Billows.


----------



## KimH (29/12/14)

Thanks @Zeki Hilmi - great service and I absolutely love your branding 
I've tested both the Sub Zero and The Dark Forest so far and both are awesome. Will do a proper review once I have tested all 5.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Andre said:


> Great vape mail. Agree, that SMPL and Billows, both in black, look awesome. Enjoy and do give us your impression on the Billows.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/billow-rta.7102/#post-163242

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TangoCharlie (29/12/14)

My first official Vape Mail, didn't expect this anytime close to Xmas, nice surprise!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Thanks to @paulph201 at the mini Vape meet I picked up these three bottles! 




Then at my next mini vape meet at the Vape Shop in Gateway I walked away with a few goodies!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

TangoCharlie said:


> My first official Vape Mail, didn't expect this anytime close to Xmas, nice surprise!!
> 
> View attachment 18460


Congrats, the bug has now bitten. Enjoy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/14)

Then after Mini Vape meet one and two I went to the outdoor shop called Due South and picked up a little more Vape Mail!

First off a little waterproof and very protective case for 3 REO's that can go fishing with me! 





Then I have been looking for a large protective case I can carry all my REO's and other Mods in safely but have not been able to bring myself to shell out three grand for an original... Due South have their house brand and it's a third of the cost!



It has the already perforated protective spong that you can cut out and fit any shape into and this box is deep enough to store many REO's! When I'm feeling adventurous I will find a sharp knife and plan the system... so next Vape Meet in JHB all the REO can come with for a visit!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then after Mini Vape meet one and two I went to the outdoor shop called Due South and picked up a little more Vape Mail!
> 
> First off a little waterproof and very protective case for 3 REO's that can go fishing with me!
> View attachment 18464
> ...


Me likee.....Due South is on my list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Thanks to @paulph201 at the mini Vape meet I picked up these three bottles!
> 
> ...


Please could you check the ohm meter, when I screw in an atty the numbers just scroll, 8 8 8 then - and nothing happens. It's clearly detecting something has been screwed on, because it comes out of standby. Not sure what the issue is


----------



## TangoCharlie (29/12/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats, the bug has now bitten. Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre, the bug did bite a few months ago. I have been an addicted reader of this forum but am only getting to post now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Please could you check the ohm meter, when I screw in an atty the numbers just scroll, 8 8 8 then - and nothing happens. It's clearly detecting something has been screwed on, because it comes out of standby. Not sure what the issue is



OK I am a bit of a goose because I tried to fit one of my attys on the little screw thingy and none would fit... boggler... then remembered I need batteries and when I opened the battery compartment to fit them I realised there was another adapter that screwed onto the little adapter so no my attys fit fine... mine works no problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (29/12/14)

TangoCharlie said:


> Thanks @Andre, the bug did bite a few months ago. I have been an addicted reader of this forum but am only getting to post now.


@TangoCharlie is a co-worker of mine and it took me easily 8 months of bugging him about his stinkies before he was willing to convert - and boy when he converted he went full steam - from and EVOD starter to building his own coils in a matter of weeks - I've created a monster! 

Welcome to the posting side of the forum TC, glad to have you here

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (29/12/14)

Welcome @TangoCharlie, a friend of @Derick's is most certainly a friend of ours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TangoCharlie (29/12/14)

Derick said:


> @TangoCharlie is a co-worker of mine and it took me easily 8 months of bugging him about his stinkies before he was willing to convert - and boy when he converted he went full steam - from and EVOD starter to building his own coils in a matter of weeks - I've created a monster!
> 
> Welcome to the posting side of the forum TC, glad to have you here



Thanks @Derick, I will credit you with the conversion but now I'm the one bugging you to get into rebuilding....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (29/12/14)

TangoCharlie said:


> Thanks @Derick, I will credit you with the conversion but now I'm the one bugging you to get into rebuilding....


True true, I've been there, done it, and for me popping a fresh coil in is just much easier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I am a bit of a goose because I tried to fit one of my attys on the little screw thingy and none would fit... boggler... then remembered I need batteries and when I opened the battery compartment to fit them I realised there was another adapter that screwed onto the little adapter so no my attys fit fine... mine works no problem.


Trade?


----------



## Arthster (29/12/14)

@VandaL, Mine did that two. Unscrew the and re screw the adapter on the ohm meter side a few times its looks like there is something that stops it from contacting nicely


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Arthster said:


> @VandaL, Mine did that two. Unscrew the and re screw the adapter on the ohm meter side a few times its looks like there is something that stops it from contacting nicely


Did that about 10 times, then took a pliers and screw it on super tight no go, then turned it around and did the same. No dice. It is definitely making contact because the little adapter on the meter is pushed in, so thought that it might be shorting, pushed the adapter out still nothing. Changed batteries, same thing. Mind you I don't have any fresh out the pack batteries but they all should have enough charge to power an ohm meter 
*
EDIT: stole some batteries from a remote and boom she works now lol*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (29/12/14)

Does it read voltage when you screw a mod onto it?


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Does it read voltage when you screw a mod onto it?


It's not as accurate as my el cheapo one. Reads 0.16 build as 0.19 and a 0.25 as 0.28


----------



## Arthster (29/12/14)

sounds to me like a dodgy connection, maybe on the PC board. mine is pretty accurate compared to the ohm reading on the SVD, MVP, IPV and Istick. IF you are like me and would rather try work it out instead of sending it back, I would check the soldering on the PCB is good and solid and also check for damaged wires in the battery compartment.


----------



## Cat (29/12/14)

VandaL said:


> *EDIT: stole some batteries from a remote and boom she works now lol*


That's weird. - Seems weird. i spose the batteries were lower than you thought. 

i see you did the magnets on the iPV, looks clean.


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

Cat said:


> That's weird. - Seems weird. i spose the batteries were lower than you thought.
> 
> i see you did the magnets on the iPV, looks clean.


Thanks, it's actually super simple. 4mm drill through the screw holes in the door. Reo magnet slots right in, loctite glue it down. Then the other magnet on the box just sticks right on top of the screw fitting. Mod done. I think it will require more drilling with an IPV 2 (old version) but the 2s is a breeze. I would get more for my V2 but my prestik mod is perfect, no door rattle and looks super clean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/12/14)

Holiday vape mail at 5 past 7 (can't wait to try those 2 tobacco flavors):

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/12/14)

Thank you Kieran!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

Lol Rob, why so many of the same flavour?
I assume you are restocking because you tried it before?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol Rob, why so many of the same flavour?
> I assume you are restocking because you tried it before?



Yes I tried it at the Vape meet and liked it and ordered 2 bottles... then I forgot I had already ordered and ordered two more.  What a Baalie!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Matt (30/12/14)

Some great juices now need to add some nic and I'm good to go for a while. 
Thanks @Melinda and @Derick

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Matt said:


> Some great juices now need to add some nic and I'm good to go for a while.
> Thanks @Melinda and @Derick



Awesome stuff dude 
Is there some specific reason you buy 0mg and add nic yourself?


----------



## Matt (30/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Awesome stuff dude
> Is there some specific reason you buy 0mg and add nic yourself?



Have been cutting my nic down the last months. I vape 3mg during the day and 1,5mg in the evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Matt said:


> Have been cutting my nic down the last months. I vape 3mg during the day and 1,5mg in the evening.



That's awesome, so you get the great flavours and at your desired nic level...very very clever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

Matt said:


> Have been cutting my nic down the last months. I vape 3mg during the day and 1,5mg in the evening.



Wow 1.5 mg
That is low!
What you vaping on currently @Matt ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (30/12/14)

Silver said:


> Wow 1.5 mg
> That is low!
> What you vaping on currently @Matt ?



Was still at 18mg couple months ago. Now even 6mg is to harsh for me. 
Currently using the reo most of the time and the atlantis and kayfun for some variation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

That is a really clever idea @Matt. do you just ad like 36mg pg or vg or do you have clean nic?


----------



## Matt (30/12/14)

Arthster said:


> That is a really clever idea @Matt. do you just ad like 36mg pg or vg or do you have clean nic?



I used 36mg vg. The amount added is low so no loss in flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Matt said:


> I used 36mg vg. The amount added is low so no loss in flavour.



But full on gain in vape amount... I like this plan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (30/12/14)

I've also cut down to about 3mg now. Only difference is that I cut the 18/12mg down. Still tastes great for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/12/14)

johan said:


> Holiday vape mail at 5 past 7 (can't wait to try those 2 tobacco flavors):
> 
> View attachment 18494​


Looking forward to one of your great reviews once you have give the tobaccos a go


----------



## johan (30/12/14)

Will do in time - these ones need some open cap breathing for a couple of days - don't know why yet, but will find out.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (31/12/14)

Captured a smurf village to end of the year,

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Captured a smurf village to end of the year,


Great. Delivery time from them is just awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

Last courier stop - Koringberg.
Love the way @KieranD packages - each bottle in bubble wrap, held in place with an elastic band. Then inside the Vaponaute baggie. No very sticky tape all over the place making opening an excruciating process. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

nothing worse then sticky tape on your package.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

johan said:


> Will do in time - these ones need some open cap breathing for a couple of days - don't know why yet, but will find out.
> 
> via Tapatalk


Was wondering about this comment of yours. Then saw that is what they say on their web site. Must say, these jooses smell divine - hope I can hold out for a few days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (31/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> and here it is, the surprise of SIRprises!
> 
> Words cannot describe how I felt once I had discovered what was inside the bulletproof wrapping of the little package that awaited me next. This totally blew me away.......
> 
> ...


Huge Thank you to @Sir Vape for making this happen :hug:
You guys have gone the extra 1000000000miles on this one 

To my super awesome hubby @BumbleBee , you more than deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rellik (31/12/14)

Long awaited Vapemail sneaking in just before year end!



The Stillare on SMPL I received earlier this week. This baby is beautiful

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## KB_314 (31/12/14)

Alex said:


> I've also cut down to about 3mg now. Only difference is that I cut the 18/12mg down. Still tastes great for me.


I'm also cutting down to 3mg. When you're that low, to me it makes sense doing it the other way around like @Matt (i.e start at 0mg and add nic) simply because you will need to only add a tiny amount of VG 36mg nic, so less flavour muting. Not sure which is the better way as far as costs though?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

But how much of 36 nic VG would you add to 30ml to get 6% nic as an example? Just of the top of my head that would be around 5ml nic vg?


----------



## KB_314 (31/12/14)

Arthster said:


> But how much of 36 nic VG would you add to 30ml to get 6% nic as an example? Just of the top of my head that would be around 5ml nic vg?


Yeah (also off the top of my head) that sounds about right. So, if you were aiming for 3mg, you'd only need around 2.5ml out of 30ml of nic VG. But if you started at 6mg and wanted to come down to 3mg, you'd need to add 15ml of plain VG instead of just 2.5ml added to a 0mg flavour. Unless I'm having a dumb moment?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

@KB_314 nope that sounds about right to me to. Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

this actually helps allot I have a couple of juice that I really like but since going the RBA rout the nic level is killing me. I can refill most of my juices now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/12/14)

Andre said:


> Last courier stop - Koringberg.
> Love the way @KieranD packages - each bottle in bubble wrap, held in place with an elastic band. Then inside the Vaponaute baggie. No very sticky tape all over the place making opening an excruciating process. Thank you.


I quite liked under the sea can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## Andre (1/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> I quite liked under the sea can't wait to hear your impressions.


Mine are now doing the capless few days as recommended on their web site. Did, however, take a sneak preview of Under the Sea. I like it - well balanced with the herbal and fruity background notes just enough to keep one interested. And the Mints are not overpowering or too sweet. I think this might be one of those that one can vape for a full day without getting tired of it.
Have you tried any of the others?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/1/15)

Andre said:


> Mine are now doing the capless few days as recommended on their web site. Did, however, take a sneak preview of Under the Sea. I like it - well balanced with the herbal and fruity background notes just enough to keep one interested. And the Mints are not overpowering or too sweet. I think this might be one of those that one can vape for a full day without getting tired of it.
> Have you tried any of the others?


I sampled 2 or 3 at the cape vape meet. Under the sea is the one that stood out for me so cant really remember what the rest tasted like lol. I'm going to chalk that up to age.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

Thanks for your impressions of Under the Sea @Andre 
I am now interested in that one!
Here we go again.... 

Happy 2015 to all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/1/15)

As @Andre said these Vaponaute's just smell divine - like tobacco layered on cognac. Couldn't keep myself contained and had to try "Into the Wild" as well as "On the Storm." They are now breathing as the female mixologist suggests, but the couple of ml of each was divine - most definitely quite complex black French tobacco base with a lot of different other flavors etc. Will give it horns next week and make some notes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PutRid (2/1/15)

Finally!! After aramex being useless once again, got my vape mail today only 3 days late.
Thanks for the awesome service @ShaneW and the goodies.









A bit late but a big thanks to **** for the juices and great service.
Juices still need a bit of steeping as they were just made.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KimH (2/1/15)

My Christmas present to myself arrived a little later than I would have hoped - but it has arrived and I am loving it!!
The new addition to my ever growing collection... The Steel Punk Slug

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Please allow me to introduce the newest member to the family. 


​I got my SMOK Fury-S 18650

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dassie (4/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Please allow me to introduce the newest member to the family.
> 
> View attachment 18741
> ​I got my SMOK Fury-S 18650


You have a beautiful family!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Please allow me to introduce the newest member to the family.
> 
> View attachment 18741
> ​I got my SMOK Fury-S 18650



Awesome dude, nice addition - so pretty, and big 
And you posted this just in time...I was just about to give you an earful for teasing in the other thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

and we are expecting again... 

So far my new years resolution is going awesome. 

I should start practicing safe surfing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VandaL (4/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Please allow me to introduce the newest member to the family.
> 
> View attachment 18741
> ​I got my SMOK Fury-S 18650


Soon you'll have one of these on your box mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (4/1/15)

Awesome stuff @Arthster 

The family looks well... and growing so fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Congrats @Arthster 
Wishing you well with it!
I noticed you had a 18350 version in your signature. Is this now the bigger version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Arthster
> Wishing you well with it!
> I noticed you had a 18350 version in your signature. Is this now the bigger version?



Yip, they weren't built telescoping so there where two versions an 18350 and an 18650. The look exactly the same apart from battery tube length

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/1/15)

Some 20, 22, 24, and 26 gauge wire to play around with  over 100m of wire  lol

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Some 20, 22, 24, and 26 gauge wire to play around with  over 100m of wire  lol



I like your wire @Yusuf Cape Vaper - lol
Where did you get it from?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> I like your wire @Yusuf Cape Vaper - lol
> Where did you get it from?


From the States. A friend organized some  really high quality wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> From the States. A friend organized some  really high quality wire.



Nice!
Happy coiling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/1/15)

lekker draad yusif

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaRoach (5/1/15)

Vape mail!!!
Thank @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (5/1/15)

DaRoach said:


> Vape mail!!!
> Thank @KieranD



Thank you @DaRoach 
Glad this one finally popped up  Enjoy the juice!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (5/1/15)

A friend brougth it from the uk . 5 packs of 140 each .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## VandaL (5/1/15)

andro said:


> A friend brougth it from the uk . 5 packs of 140 each .
> View attachment 18791


This is enough cotton to pass down to your great great great grandkids, kids  

Let us know how she tastes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## andro (5/1/15)

VandaL said:


> This is enough cotton to past down to your great great great grandkids, kids
> 
> Let us know how she tastes


been using it for a month in my kayfun and love it . thats why i decided to get some more ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (5/1/15)

andro said:


> A friend brougth it from the uk . 5 packs of 140 each .
> View attachment 18791



Someone is ready for the apocalypse.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Robert Howes (5/1/15)

You could open up a hospital ward with all that cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (5/1/15)

andro said:


> A friend brougth it from the uk . 5 packs of 140 each .
> View attachment 18791



Sheesh @andro, Are u sure u have enough bud... A serious case of "would you like some coil with your cotton?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/1/15)

Enough cotton to get the entire continent to quit smoking and start vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (5/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Someone is ready for the apocalypse.



Looks more like he's ready for the vapalypse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

At least he'll be prepared in case they start regulating cotton

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (5/1/15)

free3dom said:


> At least he'll be prepared in case they start regulating cotton



In that case I think we all need to stock up as fast as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/1/15)

Riddle said:


> In that case I think we all need to stock up as fast as possible.


We cant he has everything

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Genosmate (5/1/15)

Over 2 months to get here but at least it arrived! Some for me some for the menthol master in Durban.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki (5/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 18811
> View attachment 18812


Nice Skipper  

Waiting to hear your thoughts on this! Let us know how it compares to your cloud blowing Atlantis

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Robert Howes (5/1/15)

cooool, was thinking of ordering today but decided to wait until some more power mods get delivered. Gives me time to read your review first


----------



## VandaL (5/1/15)

Some Chinese Dragons delivered in record time at an AWESOME price.

*Size comparison here,*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/smok-xpro-m50.7897/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 18811
> View attachment 18812



Glad you finally got it  Was ready to go to MDS and shoot some people

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice Skipper
> 
> Waiting to hear your thoughts on this! Let us know how it compares to your cloud blowing Atlantis



Well the first mistake I made was filling it with standard tropical ice and not my cloud blowing version so the first few puffs caused the top of my skull to explode... after cleaning my brains off the ceiling I replaced the juice with the Cloud Blowing version which is only 25% Tropical Ice and then topped off with a PG/VG zero nic mix. 

Will do a short Rob's review as soon as I have caught up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris (5/1/15)

Ok time to post some vape mail. 
Venturing into the cloud blowing again. 
Doge rda
Manhattan Apollo mod
35amp 18650
Heat resistant tape (really needed) 
This drip tip gets super duper hot after 3 pulls.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Ok time to post some vape mail.
> Venturing into the cloud blowing again.
> Doge rda
> Manhattan Apollo mod
> ...


That drip tip is super duper wide bore  

I like the look of the whole setup. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (5/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Ok time to post some vape mail.
> Venturing into the cloud blowing again.
> Doge rda
> Manhattan Apollo mod
> ...


Did you make that drip tip with white tape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (5/1/15)

VandaL said:


> This is enough cotton to pass down to your great great great grandkids, kids
> 
> Let us know how she tastes



All @andro needs is your battery stash and he can vape till 2065

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Did you make that drip tip with white tape?


lol nope.

i just taped the actual driptip it came with. the tape overlaps the end of the tip by about 40%. i just left it on, as this bad boy gets seriously HOT!

edit: its not normal tape, its heat resistant tape,sort of fabric like


----------



## Yiannaki (5/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> lol nope.
> 
> i just taped the actual driptip it came with. the tape overlaps the end of the tip by about 40%. i just left it on, as this bad boy gets seriously HOT!
> 
> edit: its not normal tape, its heat resistant tape,sort of fabric like


So will we see this bad boy competing in the cloud chasing comp at the next vape meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/1/15)

I might just enter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phoenix (6/1/15)

Woohoo, hooked up this vape mail yesterday.






For so long I had been ordering over priced, over hyped juice from overseas. I was extremely surprised to run into a local juice maker with such flavorsome juice.

I am a juice Natzi, only the best will do. The thing about this juice range is each and every blend is distinct, the notes are so well balanced and the flavors so complex yet completely discernible. It is not easy to make a juice where there are so many different flavor notes within a single blend, yet the palette can still tell them apart. Too many times I have bought or tasted juice where the flavors where not recognizable within the singular blend. 

I will list them here with my thoughts on the nature of their composition in relation to their sensation on my palette. 

1)Graveside

Oh my hat I was totally blown away by this juice. Having previously been a fan of Five Pawns Queenside, when I tasted this juice I could not believe what my taste buds where telling me. Graveside literally kicks Queenside in the nuts, boils them and then feeds them to the squirrels. So well balanced with a delicate orange drop on the palette and smoothed out with a mellow cream, so smooth, so fresh, so clean cut. It is sweeter than Queenside but not overly done, a real gem of a juice and it has impressed the heck out of me. I simply cannot stop vaping it. Even at 12mg nic on my Aqua RBA at 0.6ohms all you get is smooth, fresh orange with a hint of cream, no burn or harshness at all. This juice scores 100/100 easy. i would even go as far to say that if this juice was marketted overseas it would take the world by storm.

2)Zombie Blood  
Diggittty Doooggggg this is a fun juice. The flavor simply jumps around in your mouth, makes your tastebuds dance. I almost wanted to drink this stuff. It is like a Strawberry Banana Candyfloss dream. At the same time, it is also soothing, it does not bite you, it just lingers with a sweet strawberry, a little bit of whipped cream, a slight tit bit of condense milk and a pinch of juicy banana. So well balanced once again, I was truly amazed. It is not easy to find a juice that has such potentially powerful flavor combinations, yet, no singular note overpowers the other, they all blend perfectly. A delicate harmony that even the angels themselves would slurp on their lofty clouds.

3)Dark Forest 
I always wondered if it was possible for someone to take a really good juice, like Bowdens Mate, and then make it 10 times better. I never thought so, but apparently, this dude has managed to do it with this one. Smooth Milk chocolate with a hint of peppermint crisp. Not the stingy, dodgy kind of peppermint you sometimes get in ejuice these days, but rather a subtle, blended, refined, Lindt kind of smoothness with a whirl of mint that adds a coolness and works so well with the overall balance of this ejuice. I hit this on the Magama RDA at 0.4 ohms, 38 Watts, and wow, even at 12mg nic it still goes down as smooth as a Lindt Ball on a hot summers day, with a dab of mint of course. Don't know how else to explain this one it just really, really rocks. Gave someone a hit this morning at the beach after a surf, they where like "Wow, holy $$$$ where did you get this dude?" Peppermint Crisp pudding all rolled into a single cloud, simply amazing, it almost feels as though you could have this stuff instead of food.

4)Midnight Mist
Banana Cream all the way but so well balanced that the Banana is not an overpowering force but rather it is interwoven with molecules of cream that to my mind when vaping conjured the image of a DNA molecular string. 2 parts Banana, 2 parts Cream and a whole lot of subtle goodness. But do not get me wrong, this juice does provide flavor in bucket loads, it is by no means dull, you can seriously taste the goodness. Extremely similar to Lekker Vapors Elvis Breakfast which is also another favorite of mine, this one however has a creamy texture that is enduring and caresses the palette rather than walloping it with a banana fizz. Although I would rate both this juice and Elvis Breakfast to be on the same par, they are both my go to banana juices, but then again, with the addition of the strawberry cream in Zombie Blood I would then rather go for Zombie Blood if money where ever tighter than a tiger. 

Conclusion
There are some more juices from this amazing local supplier I have steeping and will do a review on later when they are ready to tell me their secrets. I am truly astounded that a local juice manufacturer can make such amazing quality juice. So many a time I have imported from the States
because of the Hype and been disappointed with the lack of flavor. Don't get me wrong, some overseas juices are epic, but the majority I have found to completely lack that WOW factor that is so hyped about. And do they ever hype their juices, if they spent more time focusing on the art of juice making instead of media marketing hype, maybe they could get close to what some of our local guys and gals are coming out with. 

In short, I see great things ahead for the up and coming local ejuice manufacturers of South Africa. There juices are original, they have punch, character and a balance that is not easily obtained or passed on to the end vaper. A unique juice range, blended by one guy who started from scratch and ended up with a totally insane, flavorsome range that I know for sure is going to impress the socks off anyone who vapes it. Folks, I have vaped juices from all over the world, and when I started vaping VooDoo I knew a spell was cast, I found a happy place. I wish you could give it a vape, let it take you for a ride. This is not me, being biased, this is truly a new South African local phenomena that I can only see heading towards the clouds. 

Anyways, yeah, give her a vape and you will see what I am tuning.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rvdwesth (6/1/15)

Phoenix said:


> Woohoo, hooked up this vape mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who sells this?


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Who sells this?


Also want to know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (6/1/15)

lol...yeah. A link or even a name of the company would be nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DaRoach (6/1/15)

@Phoenix do they have like a Castle Long flavor profile I absolutely love that juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (6/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Also want to know.





zadiac said:


> lol...yeah. A link or even a name of the company would be nice





DaRoach said:


> @Phoenix do they have like a Castle Long flavor profile I absolutely love that juice.



The suspense..... she is a killing me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (6/1/15)

Voodoo juice is manufactured by @Zeki Hilmi PM him i dont think im allowed to post his number

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

RIEFY said:


> Voodoo juice is manufactured by @Zeki Hilmi PM him i dont think im allowed to post his number


Thanks, there is definitely some juices in there that I want to give a try. 

Will have to wait a bit though... My 3g decided to have a R3200 party at 1am while I was sleeping and thus my vaping budged is shot for the next 2 months...


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks, there is definitely some juices in there that I want to give a try.
> 
> Will have to wait a bit though... My 3g decided to have a R3200 party at 1am while I was sleeping and thus my vaping budged is shot for the next 2 months...


That happened to me once and my dongle was unplugged and my laptop was off. That was 5 years ago and vodacom are still investigating

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Phoenix (6/1/15)

DaRoach said:


> @Phoenix do they have like a Castle Long flavor profile I absolutely love that juice.


Hey @DaRoach , awesome forum name by the way. They have a juice called Devils Breath which is a tobacco flavor type juice, not as 'roasted barley' flavored as Castle Long and i have not tried it myself, but I hear it is good. @baksteen8168 the company is Called Voo Doo vapor, as per forum etiquette I cannot give the number here and the gentlemen in question will soon be setting up a retailer section with the forum, but if you PM me I can give you his number.

The facebook is: https://www.facebook.com/capejuice . Sorry for taking so long my attention was grabbed at bequest of my little niece and nephew who demanded some beach time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/1/15)

Nice !


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> That happened to me once and my dongle was unplugged and my laptop was off. That was 5 years ago and vodacom are still investigating


Yeah, tried calling and told them that it could not have been me as my xbox was in offline mode and only my phone was connected to it with update via wifi turned off. Their explanation is that I was streaming videos... So apparently while I sleep I watch videos... 

I just gave up and told them that they can close the query as I will pay the amount. And that they should add in the cancellation fees of both my cell contracts and the 3g contract to it. Now they are phoning me everyday to convince me not to cancel.  Done with these crooks. 

(I initially thought it was the xbox, but checked the logs and it was off at that time)

EDIT : I found a company that offers Uncapped wireless internet at 10mb speed for R1000 with 85Gb fair use policy, and that is where I am going.


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

Phoenix said:


> Hey @DaRoach , awesome forum name by the way. They have a juice called Devils Breath which is a tobacco flavor type juice, not as 'roasted barley' flavored as Castle Long and i have not tried it myself, but I hear it is good. @baksteen8168 the company is Called Voo Doo vapor, as per forum etiquette I cannot give the number here and the gentlemen in question will soon be setting up a retailer section with the forum, but if you PM me I can give you his number.
> 
> The facebook is: https://www.facebook.com/capejuice . Sorry for taking so long my attention was grabbed at bequest of my little niece and nephew who demanded some beach time.


@Phoenix - No worries (I know we are not allowed to punt here  ). Used some detective skill and found the jooses on FB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (6/1/15)

I had exactly the same with Vodacom just over 2 years ago and that was a R6800.00 party also still under investigation

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> I had exactly the same with Vodacom just over 2 years ago and that was a R6800.00 party also still under investigation


Guess Vodacom has a problem then. No worries though - Lesson learnt, moving on.


----------



## Phoenix (6/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Phoenix - No worries (I know we are not allowed to punt here  ). Used some detective skill and found the jooses on FB


No worries, not punting, if the juice was k$k I would most definitely tune that instantly. As long as you do not derive any financial gain from your posts, we as users are allowed to glorify or diss any juice in the world. That is the great thing about not being tied to any vendor. I just won't disadvantage any paid retailer on the forum by pushing a non paid retailers juice, of which, said retailer will be getting a spot here soon, I hope, it would make life much simpler for us and them. 

On a side note, where did you get that data contract from? What are the specified download/upload speed specs purported to be like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

Phoenix said:


> No worries, not punting, if the juice was k$k I would most definitely tune that instantly. As long as you do not derive any financial gain from your posts, we as users are allowed to glorify or diss any juice in the world. That is the great thing about not being tied to any vendor. I just won't disadvantage any paid retailer on the forum by pushing a non paid retailers juice, of which, said retailer will be getting a spot here soon, I hope, it would make life much simpler for us and them.
> 
> On a side note, where did you get that data contract from? What are the specified download/upload speed specs purported to be like?


Will start a thread in "off topic" momentarily. We are derailing this one badly. Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/1/15)

@Phoenix - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ridiculous-3g-costs.7933/

There you go.


----------



## zadiac (6/1/15)

Just saw on international track and trace that my various kanthal wires I'm waiting for from UK was delivered on Monday 29 December and there was no one at home!! 
It says missed delivery. It doesn't give the company's name so I can contact them. I'm so disappointed!


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

Thanks @JakesSA wonderful service as usual .


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

Forgot the photo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

nice vape mail @andro

Coils for years bru

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gamma (7/1/15)

That replacement tank looks epic! Where did you get it @andro ?


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/1/15)

Gamma said:


> That replacement tank looks epic! Where did you get it @andro ?


I believe VapeClub if I am looking at his first post correctly.


----------



## andro (7/1/15)

Gamma said:


> That replacement tank looks epic! Where did you get it @andro ?


vapeclub correct .


----------



## Robert Howes (7/1/15)

Is it considered vape mail if you go and collect it

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (7/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Is it considered vape mail if you go and collect it
> View attachment 18904


Thats a great combo!

The billow is a great tank i am really liking mine!


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

Awesome vape mail @Robert Howes


----------



## Robert Howes (7/1/15)

The CF mod actually looks rather sexy with the black billow

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Authentic new AW Batteries! Button top! Some more Atty stands!



At last I found a decent sized needle for high VG juices!



At long last my Halo order has arrived! Neat little tin of sample juices!



And last but not least my range of Halo Menthol Juices! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dubz (7/1/15)

The subtank looks so sexy on the SMOK. I can't wait to get my subtank as I have a SMOK Xpro bt50 waiting for it


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> The CF mod actually looks rather sexy with the black billow
> View attachment 18909



But that Smok BT50 looks awesome with the Sub Tank... please let me know how you like it @Robert Howes


----------



## Daniel (7/1/15)

ogh , so much envy ... so much ....


----------



## Robert Howes (7/1/15)

New vape mail delivered to the pub. Well done VapeCartel. Will be playing with the subtank tonight Rob. You will be pleased to know it is a tight fit but zero overlap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (8/1/15)

Some yummies from Skyblue






@Derick @Melinda THANK YOU so much for the free 80/20 vg/pg custard and the Xmas mix

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaRoach (8/1/15)

Some Juice from VapeMob.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Melinda (8/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Some yummies from Skyblue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always a pleasure hope it lives up to expectations

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/1/15)

Vapemail Baby!






Thanks for the cool battery pouch that you added to the order and for making me walk one week this month! (As I used some fuel money to buy this... maybe time to take some leave.  )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (8/1/15)

I have some Vapemail as well 

Thank you @hands 

Some DIY juice to try, and some consentrates, thank you mate

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## rvdwesth (8/1/15)

A very small vapemail, but it makes me happy nonetheless.
Thanks for the free sample @Melinda

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## VandaL (8/1/15)

Melinda said:


> Always a pleasure hope it lives up to expectations


How long would you recommend steeping the 80/20 mix? +- 2 weeks?


----------



## Gamma (8/1/15)

Vape mail baby!

My first ever batch of international juice! Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Gamma said:


> Vape mail baby!
> 
> My first ever batch of international juice! Looking forward to it.
> View attachment 18972


Radioactive clouds all the way with those!


----------



## Ollie (8/1/15)

Gamma said:


> Vape mail baby!
> 
> My first ever batch of international juice! Looking forward to it.
> View attachment 18972



Bombies is epic juice bro... enjoy it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (8/1/15)

VandaL said:


> How long would you recommend steeping the 80/20 mix? +- 2 weeks?



Yep 2 weeks would be ideal if you can wait that long


----------



## rvdwesth (8/1/15)

VandaL said:


> How long would you recommend steeping the 80/20 mix? +- 2 weeks?


I steep some juice for up to 4 weeks. I found time is a key ingredient in DIY. Just mixed the RY4 I got from Melinda and boy it's hard not to taste it right away

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VandaL (8/1/15)

Melinda said:


> Yep 2 weeks would be ideal if you can wait that long


No way  I've got a USC coming tomorrow. So 2hrs and should be all yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (8/1/15)

rvdwesth said:


> I steep some juice for up to 4 weeks. I found time is a key ingredient in DIY. Just mixed the RY4 I got from Melinda and boy it's hard not to taste it right away



Ok so staring at the bottle did not speed up steeping!
Instead I recoiled the dripper and tested the mix - Very good straight of the bat, only about 1 hour after mixing and some vigorous shaking for 30 minutes. I can confirm - TFA DRY4 is good to vape immediately after mixing. I can only imagine increased goodness after 2 weeks....


----------



## andro (8/1/15)

Thanks so much @Oupa 
To hand deliver this today . Is gorgeous

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## TylerD (8/1/15)

andro said:


> Thanks so much @Oupa
> To hand deliver this today . Is gorgeous
> View attachment 18978
> View attachment 18979
> View attachment 18980


Stunning dude!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/1/15)

andro said:


> Thanks so much @Oupa
> To hand deliver this today . Is gorgeous
> View attachment 18978
> View attachment 18979
> View attachment 18980


Oh wow, that is a stunner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

andro said:


> Thanks so much @Oupa
> To hand deliver this today . Is gorgeous
> View attachment 18978
> View attachment 18979
> View attachment 18980


Oh my, oh my.....that is so beautiful. Congrats @andro. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (8/1/15)

So this arrived today. 22g, 23g, 24g, 25g, 26g, 28g and 32g kanthal. The 25g came on two spools. Dunno why. Also some Jap cotton. The small spool and cotton are from VapeMob. Thanks guys. The rest are from The Mesh Company in the UK.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Pravs (8/1/15)

Thanks @Derick and @Melinda for the Happy Holidays mix

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

Vapemail baby!!

A sigelei 100w sitting with a lancia RDA and a wide bore drip tip

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail baby!!
> 
> A sigelei 100w sitting with a lancia RDA and a set wide bore drip tip


That Lancia is one beautiful RDA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> That Lancia is one beautiful RDA


Agreed! Plus you can see when you need to drip more

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (8/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail baby!!
> 
> A sigelei 100w sitting with a lancia RDA and a set wide bore drip tip


For a moment I thought you had some lemon slices in there 
Then my brain kicked into gear and I realized it was only wick...such a letdown

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

free3dom said:


> For a moment I thought you had some lemon slices in there
> Then my brain kicked into gear and I realized it was only wick...such a letdown


Lol! Little lemon slices made of rayon 

This Lancia is mighty impressive!! I'm feeling a silver come on and I'm vaping 6mg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (8/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol! Little lemon slices made of rayon
> 
> This Lancia is mighty impressive!! I'm feeling a silver come on and I'm vaping 6mg



She really is a beauty...and so shiny 

Happens every time I get a new atty/mod (or build a new awesome coil)...I forget my normal vaping behaviour and just chain the crap out of it and turn myself six shades of silver 

Definitely need to get some 0mg for use with new devices/setups 
And some lemon slices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

free3dom said:


> She really is a beauty...and so shiny
> 
> Happens every time I get a new atty/mod (or build a new awesome coil)...I forget my normal vaping behaviour and just chain the crap out of it and turn myself six shades of silver
> 
> ...



Yep. The excitement completely throws everything out of sync! 

And to think I once giggled @paulph201 when he told me he vapes 3mg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (8/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail baby!!
> 
> A sigelei 100w sitting with a lancia RDA and a wide bore drip tip



I have heard of coffee beans in e-liquid, did you find a worm in yours? Is it tequila flavour?


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> I have heard of coffee beans in e-liquid, did you find a worm in yours? Is it tequila flavour?


Haha it looks like maggots if u give it a quick look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/1/15)

DIY stuff arrived,now it's time to dilute some juice and give the Atlantis its last try.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby!  Thanks @Genosmate!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (9/1/15)

Big ups to @Melinda and @Derick at SkyBlue for the yummy juice 




Sadly, one of my new favourites has been discontinued... I will miss you Sweet Raspberry

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Big ups to @Melinda and @Derick at SkyBlue for the yummy juice
> 
> View attachment 19011
> 
> ...



Hmmm, and you got some more HH 
I never got around to Sweet Raspberry so I don't even know what I'm missing 
My absolute favourite is Strawberry Snap - just hope it doesn't get the axe


----------



## PeterHarris (9/1/15)

Ok so I got these juices 2 days ago from sky blue





@Melinda I might have to start ordering this nilla custard in 1L bottles. I mean look where it is already.

Oh and your holiday juice please tell me that's going into production it's fun amazing juice. I'm not sure what exactly it is. One time it's fruity and the next it tastes like sweeties me and my wife love it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (9/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Ok so I got these juices 2 days ago from sky blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep HH will be up for sale this month sometime

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

Vape Mail, baby.
Some of my favourite Bombies jooses - flavour and clouds galore - doing the name CloudFlavour proud. Thanks for the great specials and super service @paulph201.
And some authentic AW IMR button top batteries. The 18650s are 2200 mAh and 20A continuous discharge. More excited about the 18490s - they are 1200 mAh and a solid 18A continuous discharge - my Reo Mini is going to rock with those. Thanks @Rob Fisher for importing those for us.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Zegee (9/1/15)

View attachment 19012

Big thanks to @paulp201 for awesome juice at awesome pricing .

Unfortunately there was some turbulence on the way down to the cape and we have lost one bottle in transit.

Paul has been amazing and is sending replacements already .

Top notch juice 
Top notch service 
Thanks again 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (9/1/15)

Andre said:


> Vape Mail, baby.
> Some of my favourite Bombies jooses - flavour and clouds galore - doing the name CloudFlavour proud. Thanks for the great specials and super service @paulph201.
> And some authentic AW IMR button top batteries. The 18650s are 2200 mAh and 20A continuous discharge. More excited about the 18490s - they are 1200 mAh and a solid 18A continuous discharge - my Reo Mini is going to rock with those. Thanks @Rob Fisher for importing those for us.




For interest sake, has anyone determined yet what rewraps those AW batteries are? I'm guessing Samsung the 18650s.


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> For interest sake, has anyone determined yet what rewraps those AW batteries are? I'm guessing Samsung the 18650s.


Apparently AW gets a lot of different batteries in. He then runs stringent tests. Those that make the grade gets his wrap. Has built up an awesome reputation. With it some fakes of course. These are the newest ones with some extra authenticating features.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (9/1/15)

Been wanting one of these for a while now, finally decided to pull the trigger









From Gerry Optics in JHB

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/15)

Nice one! I love mine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (9/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Been wanting one of these for a while now, finally decided to pull the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you mind if i ask you how much does it go for?


----------



## VandaL (9/1/15)

andro said:


> do you mind if i ask you how much does it go for?


R1851-00 with shipping to Durban, was shipped on Wednesday afternoon was here early this morning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (9/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice one! I love mine!


Was not expecting it to be this loud put some distilled water+vodka+sunlight in there figured it would make my drip tips, mechs and veritas clean. Still doing a 480s cycle. Next will be some juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## andro (9/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Was not expecting it to be this loud put some distilled water+vodka+sunlight in there figured it would make my drip tips, mechs and veritas clean. Still doing a 480s cycle. Next will be some juices


U have to hear the 4 lt one in metal . We use one at the shop to clean the tattoo grip so is full of metal in a metal basket. ..... 1 hour everyday . Not nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pravs (9/1/15)

Five Pawns,Rayon and some Koh Gen Do from Vapemob

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo (9/1/15)

Vape mail from Pallas 

Some replacement bell caps and a Kayfun 4 bell cap




And the Pièce de résistance a Kayfun 4 for review. I will send i to our local Kayfun expert, @andro to have a look

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/1/15)

Got some goodies over the festive season and didn't post pics of all of it. 

Here we go.







I also got 3 100ft spools of wire 24g, 26g and 28g.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Got some goodies over the festive season and didn't post pics of all of it.
> 
> Here we go.
> 
> ...


You are set for 2015 - in all departments!


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/1/15)

Andre said:


> You are set for 2015 - in all departments!


Thanks. Could do with more juice  

Also have 2 more mechs winging there way over. 

HRH is not impressed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezaD (10/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks. Could do with more juice
> 
> Also have 2 more mechs winging there way over.
> 
> HRH is not impressed.


Best post ever All of a sudden I don't feel so alone....bought a "couple of necessities" (or is that niceties? )...chances of her not noticing is zero. I'll just give the std answer: oh that I bought last year already...been waiting for it for months

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RezaD (10/1/15)

Some amalgamated vape mail. ...add ons and then the full collection...long way to go still..lol

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Riaz (10/1/15)

Nice @Reza 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (10/1/15)

RezaD said:


> Some amalgamated vape mail. ...add ons and then the full collection...long way to go still..lol



Mase eiers 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (10/1/15)

Dr Evil said:


> Mase eiers
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


 Pa sin ook

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Robert Howes (10/1/15)

would someone please send me details of where I can buy a ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## Riddle (10/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> would someone please send me details of where I can buy a ultrasonic cleaner?



http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (10/1/15)

RezaD said:


> Some amalgamated vape mail. ...add ons and then the full collection...long way to go still..lol



That is a bit of a juice collection


----------



## Bender (10/1/15)

Fasttech finally arrived
Smok fury-s
Big dripper glass tank
Tree of life drip tip

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

Bender said:


> Fasttech finally arrived
> Smok fury-s
> Big dripper glass tank
> Tree of life drip tip
> ...


Love that glass tank on the big dripper. Great gear. Enjoy.


----------



## Arthster (10/1/15)

Bender said:


> Fasttech finally arrived
> Smok fury-s
> Big dripper glass tank
> Tree of life drip tip
> ...



Your going to love the Fury-s mate. Really enjoying mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (10/1/15)

Dr Evil said:


> Mase eiers
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Uhhh...is that a flavour I should get?  lol


----------



## RezaD (10/1/15)

Arthster said:


> That is a bit of a juice collection


No juices...only flavour concentrates...I'm a self confessed flavour junkie...if you have enough (znd you never do)....you can vape whatever you are in the mood for...instant gratification

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (10/1/15)

Riddle said:


> http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406


There is one kinds big drawback on their machine, it only does 8min cycles so you have to keep going back to it to restart the cycle


----------



## Riddle (10/1/15)

VandaL said:


> There is one kinds big drawback on their machine, it only does 8min cycles so you have to keep going back to it to restart the cycle



There was another one on that site as well. I'm not too sure about the specs of those. I don't own one myself either. Maybe some of the other USC users can give you more info.


----------



## rvdwesth (12/1/15)

Just a small one again from over the deep blue. 36 Days from FastTech over December... NOT BAD.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Just have to work out how this works and also have the coloured sheets ironed so there are no folds! This is the Vape Mail Photography system!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Just have to work out how this works and also have the coloured sheets ironed so there are no folds! This is the Vape Mail Photography system!
> 
> ...


lol, now you definietly need a 
*Bumpedy Bump - ROB's Vape Mail!* thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## b1scu17 (12/1/15)

After such a long wait the Shark revealed itself! Picked this little guy up this morning.
The rDNA 40 a few of us has been waiting for.
Thanks so much KieranD for all the troubles and bringing these in!
Absolutely amazing!

I don't have big hands and it's amazing how small this thing is!

Vaping just got so much better!
My King's Crown liquid really tastes so good now. It tasted great with the mech mod but with the regulated mod the finer nuances in the flavour just blew me away!

Thanks again! EXTREMELY happy right now! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## KieranD (12/1/15)

Awesome Vape Mail @b1scu17 Looking forward to seeing more Shark Sighting this week!


----------



## Robert Howes (12/1/15)

That is very good looking. Enjoy.


----------



## Robert Howes (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Just have to work out how this works and also have the coloured sheets ironed so there are no folds! This is the Vape Mail Photography system!
> 
> ...



haha and now you have to learn to use the camera and manually adjust for a better depth of field


----------



## hands (12/1/15)

some vape mail from @kimbo thanks man

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Just have to work out how this works and also have the coloured sheets ironed so there are no folds! This is the Vape Mail Photography system!
> 
> ...


Heh Rob, I have one just like that I use for the site - I use the white background and set your camera's exposure to very high so the white background comes out almost pure white - then you don't notice any fold lines as they are over exposed to just pure white

Also use the 'furry' side of that cloth, cuts out on any reflections and glare from the material itself 

EDIT, here's a pic I took with the white furry background. I actually need a third light from the top and I also need to play a bit with reflecting light into the dark areas, but haven't gotten that far yet

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

Derick said:


> Heh Rob, I have one just like that I use for the site - I use the white background and set your camera's exposure to very high so the white background comes out almost pure white - then you don't notice any fold lines as they are over exposed to just pure white
> 
> Also use the 'furry' side of that cloth, cuts out on any reflections and glare from the material itself
> 
> EDIT, here's a pic I took with the white furry background I actually need a third light from the top and I also need to play a bit with reflecting light into the dark areas, but haven't gotten that far yet



Thanks Derek! I will start using it real soon... the house is a big mess because my sweet wife decided that the house needs to be painted inside and out and we have a bazillion painters inside and out and the house is in chaos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/1/15)

It's here!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Derick (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Derek! I will start using it real soon... the house is a big mess because my sweet wife decided that the house needs to be painted inside and out and we have a bazillion painters inside and out and the house is in chaos!


Haha, Luckily Melinda is not the 'home decor' type, I'm usually the one re-arranging and painting stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> It's here!!!!
> View attachment 19185
> View attachment 19186


Stunner. Congrats. Is that 18350 or 18500?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/1/15)

@Andre It's an 18350. Man it's beautiful!! Smoking her with 5 Pawns Gambit!! Wow Wow Wow!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> It's here!!!!
> View attachment 19185
> View attachment 19186


Stunning dude! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/1/15)

@TylerD Thank you. Guys I can really recommend this. The quality is superb!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @TylerD Thank you. Guys I can really recommend this. The quality is superb!!!


How does the mAn operate on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/1/15)

Very well. Had all hopes of running a basic GeniTank 2 on it, but alas won't work on a mech. Glad it didn't, cause the mAn is great on it. Not as powerful as our usual stuff, but hey, this is for chillin with a glass of whiskey. Also, I up the Nic levels on the basic tanks, still get the same hit then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Very well. Had all hopes of running a basic GeniTank 2 on it, but alas won't work on a mech. Glad it didn't, cause the mAn is great on it. Not as powerful as our usual stuff, but hey, this is for chillin with a glass of whiskey. Also, I up the Nic levels on the basic tanks, still get the same hit then


Awesome! Sounds like a winner! Can't wait for mine now!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/1/15)

@TylerD Which one did you order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @TylerD Which one did you order?


The Purple Orchid 18500, but from Limelight themselves. I wanted it natural waxed with scratched button and stuff. Lol.
Was shipped today!
I'm also waiting for my E-pipemods Gandalf 18500 that was also shipped today. Whoop! A lot of pipeness this week hopefully!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (13/1/15)

Small ultrasonic cleaner 
Considering the price work very well

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

andro said:


> Small ultrasonic cleaner
> Considering the price work very well
> View attachment 19210


Details please @andro?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (13/1/15)

Andre said:


> Details please @andro?


900 rands. Only 600 ml, cape town watch maker .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

andro said:


> 900 rands. Only 600 ml, cape town watch maker .


Thanks @andro. Is that the same as www.capewatch.co.za? Do not see that model there - do you maybe have a model name and number? Where is the shop please?


----------



## TylerD (13/1/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks @andro. Is that the same as www.capewatch.co.za? Do not see that model there - do you maybe have a model name and number? Where is the shop please?


Think it is this one @Andre .
http://www.capewatch.co.za/ultrasonic-mini-u0019


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Think it is this one @Andre .
> http://www.capewatch.co.za/ultrasonic-mini-u0019


Thank you so much. You are clearly much more adept than me at using their search function.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (13/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Think it is this one @Andre .
> http://www.capewatch.co.za/ultrasonic-mini-u0019


correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (13/1/15)

Bombies!  



Thanks @paulph201

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Bombies!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @paulph201


It is going to be cloudy over at your place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A little REO stand...



Silicon Battery covers... grab and go kind of holders...



Some more juice to test... and a little Ohm Meter.



Some special wire to play with to make fancy coils!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Achmat89 (13/1/15)

Thanx @paulph201 for the excellent and reliable service!!!

Loving the zero's and low mg nicotine these days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (13/1/15)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Bombies!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @paulph201


Thanks for the order man i hope you enjoy your juice!



Achmat88 said:


> Thanx @paulph201 for the excellent and reliable service!!!
> 
> Loving the zero's and low mg nicotine these days.
> 
> ...



Awesome pic man! Enjoy the juice and thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (13/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks for the order man i hope you enjoy your juice!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pic man! Enjoy the juice and thanks!




Just had a toot of the 'nana cream... first puff and i fell inlove hahaha. Love it bru

Looking forward to try out the others.

My RDA and IPV2s must come now so i can test out this flavour to its full potential

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/1/15)

Big thanks to Vape club for as always outstanding service... 





Only the one orchid is mine tho

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Big thanks to Vape club for as always outstanding service...
> 
> View attachment 19236
> 
> ...


He means the Odin lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Big thanks to Vape club for as always outstanding service...
> 
> View attachment 19236
> 
> ...


Billow and Odin number 2 is mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

Vape Mail from VapeClub (thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl). 
Odin drip tip, black Odin, Omerta base, inner sleeve, outer sleeve and drip tip and then the tiny eGrip RBA base (coil it came with wicked with Japanese cotton) with chimney next to it.
They say the top air slits on the Omerta is for flavour chasers and the side air slits for cloud chasers.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

Vape mail baby... awe




​Thanks @Silverbear (I hope thats the right person) once again awesome stuff... Just one question though... Arnt you suppose to be on leave until tomorrow

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## free3dom (13/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Vape mail baby... awe
> 
> View attachment 19247
> View attachment 19248
> ...



Nice one bud  Now you just need a sherlock holmes cap 

I'm guessing you ordered from e-ciggies - in which case I'm sure they (unofficially) started yesterday in order to ship the backlog that was ordered during the downtime before opening up officially - clever actually

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (13/1/15)

Speedy delivery From Cloud Flavour! Nice green bag! Bombies and Hurricane smelling delicious! 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/1/15)

Woot!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (13/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Woot!
> 
> View attachment 19255



Finally made it's way up there eh...nice 

Time to update the "Wishlist" in you sig

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## LandyMan (13/1/15)

Andre said:


> Vape Mail from VapeClub (thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl).
> Odin drip tip, black Odin, Omerta base, inner sleeve, outer sleeve and drip tip and then the tiny eGrip RBA base (coil it came with wicked with Japanese cotton) with chimney next to it.
> They say the top air slits on the Omerta is for flavour chasers and the side air slits for cloud chasers.


Lucky fish. I also ordered the black Odin. Can't wait to see it in real life


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Lucky fish. I also ordered the black Odin. Can't wait to see it in real life


Lol, saw you are still waiting....decided not to pull your leg when posting that....might be too sore a point. Hang in there, your's will rock up eventually.


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 19259​


Installed my eGrip RBA base, with the pre-made coil and wick. Lots of snack and crackle, but vapes great - much better than the commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

Andre said:


> Installed my eGrip RBA base, with the pre-made coil and wick. Lots of snack and crackle, but vapes great - much better than the commercial coils.



Only received today (as per my instruction) - will try out during the week, saw a lot of positives on this RBA on ECF.


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

johan said:


> Only received today (as per my instruction) - will try out during the week, saw a lot of positives on this RBA on ECF.


Yes, also got mine today. Do you have a link to the ECF thread? I better read up a bit before I do a re-coil.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/1/15)

Snap & crackle, will be the spaced coil they used. great for wicking and vapor production, not great for a quiet vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, also got mine today. Do you have a link to the ECF thread? I better read up a bit before I do a re-coil.



Here you go p119, just page back: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ion/613559-new-joyetech-20watt-egrip-119.html

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (14/1/15)

Vape mail 

PIFF From @Philip Dunkley for potential convert. EMOW battery with a mPT3 some driptips and plenty of juice. The EVOD battery i included from me so he has something to vape with wile the EMOW is on charge.



And some Vaponaught Juice for me to try. Thank you mate

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Vape mail
> 
> PIFF From @Philip Dunkley for potential convert. EMOW battery with a mPT3 some driptips and plenty of juice. The EVOD battery i included from me so he has something to vape with wile the EMOW is on charge.
> View attachment 19285
> ...


Kudos to @Philip Dunkley and @kimbo! Well done. Hope the target gets off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/1/15)

Thanks guys. Enjoy @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (14/1/15)

Zuzu88 said:


> Speedy delivery From Cloud Flavour! Nice green bag! Bombies and Hurricane smelling delicious!
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


Thanks for the order man enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (14/1/15)

@Philip Dunkley he was over the moon and thank you from the bottom of his heart, a few times

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/1/15)

Nice dude. Awesome!!!! Please help him stay on the right path

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Nicely done @kimbo and @Philip Dunkley ... you guys are awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

Good. 
@kimbo , that's a very neat-looking rack you got there - in the background of the pic. is that all your DIY juice, looks all neatly labeled? Labels are the biggest pain for me.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/1/15)

My Zamplebox arrived

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## LandyMan (14/1/15)

BF Odin for Jane 
Thanks @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rellik (14/1/15)

Vapemail. Expect some DIY box mods to pop up on the forums soon!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## andro (15/1/15)

thankd @KieranD was worth the wait

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## PutRid (15/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> My Zamplebox arrived
> 
> View attachment 19302
> View attachment 19303
> ...


Blackjack is awesome. Looks like you got a good batch.


----------



## Richard (15/1/15)

Vapershark group buy and vape cartel combined vape mail. Thanks kieran for awesome service.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## PutRid (15/1/15)

Vape mail!! Thanks @Snape of Vape, juices smell lekkerrrrr.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Snape of Vape (15/1/15)

Right back at you @PutRid

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon (15/1/15)

Got some VapeMail yesterday. Thanks to @Oliver Barry and @LandyMan! 
Eleaf iStick mod and Mini Nautilus atty.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Ollie (15/1/15)

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> Got some VapeMail yesterday. Thanks to @Oliver Barry and @LandyMan!
> Eleaf iStick mod and Mini Nautilus atty.
> View attachment 19354



Looks awesome...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (15/1/15)

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> Got some VapeMail yesterday. Thanks to @Oliver Barry and @LandyMan!
> Eleaf iStick mod and Mini Nautilus atty.
> View attachment 19354



The perfect starter kit (TM)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

Vape Mail - Yea Baby, never been so happy about 'nuppin'! Thanks  @Rob Fisher & @paulph201




PS. Only realized now I've got a standard Reo Grand , have to send in for a haircut before I can test drive the Nuppin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

johan said:


> Vape Mail - Yea Baby, never been so happy about 'nuppin'! Thanks  @Rob Fisher & @paulph201
> 
> View attachment 19362
> 
> ...


Some more wait, but worth it imo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vincent (15/1/15)

Some long awaited vapemail consisting of VaporShark rDNA 40 and other misc. goodies, thanks again @KieranD

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

Vincent said:


> View attachment 19366
> 
> Some long awaited vapemail consisting of VaporShark rDNA 40 and other misc. goodies, thanks again @KieranD



Geez! after sawing your vape main I "sommer" want to delete mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vincent (15/1/15)

johan said:


> Geez! after sawing your vape main I "sommer" want to delete mine



Please don't  My vapemail is normally on the lean side, this order however, has been in the works for a few months  I think my significant other would punch me in the throat if she saw this

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tom (15/1/15)

IPV Mini....my portable regulated mod for the future. I have been using the Sigelei for the last 6 weeks, almost exclusively. As you can see there is a difference in size, as you cant see there is also a significant difference in weight

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Ollie (16/1/15)

Vincent said:


> View attachment 19366
> 
> Some long awaited vapemail consisting of VaporShark rDNA 40 and other misc. goodies, thanks again @KieranD



Gosh golly @Vincent, sure you have enough there bro?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (16/1/15)

Some awsome vape mail from the USA!

The marquis and the dark horse rdas

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Some awsome vape mail from the USA
> 
> The marquis and the dark horse rdas


Awesome looking deck Pauly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (16/1/15)

Good news is my Limelight pipe arrived this morning! Bad part is it's not complete! Dejan w ill be sending me the absent part via DHL. 
I feel like crying. Can't use it until the pin arrive.


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Good news is my Limelight pipe arrived this morning! Bad part is it's not complete! Dejan w ill be sending me the absent part via DHL.
> I feel like crying. Can't use it until the pin arrive.
> View attachment 19442



What a bummer - almost got exited

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (16/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Good news is my Limelight pipe arrived this morning! Bad part is it's not complete! Dejan w ill be sending me the absent part via DHL.
> I feel like crying. Can't use it until the pin arrive.
> View attachment 19442



Bummer! That would make me cry.... Happy with the build quality otherwise @TylerD ?

If you did not want the different finishings like waxed wood and brushed aluminium, I could have sent you a Purple Orchid so long and you could send me the repaired one once the part arrives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (16/1/15)

Oupa said:


> Bummer! That would make me cry.... Happy with the build quality otherwise @TylerD ?
> 
> If you did not want the different finishings like waxed wood and brushed aluminium, I could have sent you a Purple Orchid so long and you could send me the repaired one once the part arrives.


Awesome quality! Really dig the feel!
Thanks for the offer. Dejan said he will DHL today and I might get it on Monday. Keeping fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## b1scu17 (16/1/15)

Went to the nearby vape king agent to buy a usb wall adapter and couldn't resist the money in my account starting to burn me so I caved and bought a Kayfun 4 LOL 
Walked in planning to spend R50 and walked out R600 poorer LOL
Also got some Kanthal
What a day








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (16/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Some awsome vape mail from the USA!
> 
> The marquis and the dark horse rdas


Looking forward to your impressions on the Marquis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/1/15)

b1scu17 said:


> Went to the nearby vape king agent to buy a usb wall adapter and couldn't resist the money in my account starting burn me so I caved and bought a Kayfun 4 LOL
> Walked in planning to spend R50 and walked out R600 poorer LOL
> Also got some Kanthal
> What a day
> ...


Lol, glad we do not have a shop nearby. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (16/1/15)

Got sum nice vape mail from the states today. 

Sigelei 150watts 
Black Billow

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## PutRid (16/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Got sum nice vape mail from the states today.
> 
> Sigelei 150watts
> Black Billow


Nice!! Awesome pic as well.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/1/15)

Vape Mail !!! So much for scaling down

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (16/1/15)

Not by post but I picked it up .
Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper . Awesome deal on the 2 atty's

Ps. What is the story behind the blue box

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConradS (16/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Vape Mail !!! So much for scaling down
> View attachment 19463
> View attachment 19464


That Peanut Butter juice sounds devine!


----------



## DaRoach (16/1/15)

Vape mail from Eciggies! !

Nickoticket creme brulee
Black flag fallen
castle long
Aspire CF Mod
ohm checker
samsung 25R

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/1/15)

jtgrey said:


> Not by post but I picked it up .
> Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper . Awesome deal on the 2 atty's
> 
> Ps. What is the story behind the blue box
> View attachment 19472


My brother had a baby about a month ago. So these little blue boxes of chocolates were handed out. I couldn't find the onslaught box so I gave it in there for you to receive your new baby

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Matt (16/1/15)

DaRoach said:


> Vape mail from Eciggies! !
> View attachment 19473
> Nickoticket creme brulee
> Black flag fallen
> ...



Did you order from the website? Dont see the samsung 25R on there website. How much are they?


----------



## DaRoach (16/1/15)

Matt said:


> Did you order from the website? Dont see the samsung 25R on there website. How much are they?


Hi they where R150 I was at there office maybe they not loaded on the website yet. You could drop them an email.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/15)

DaRoach said:


> Vape mail from Eciggies! !
> View attachment 19473
> Nickoticket creme brulee
> Black flag fallen
> ...



Did you get Nickoticket from eCiggies?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/1/15)

I bought Nicoticket from them today!!! Not on site yet. Custards last Stand back in my stock Yay. Think they only just got stock. Tasted radioactive as well. My next Purchase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaRoach (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Did you get Nickoticket from eCiggies?


Sorry for late relpy i got it all from Eciggies it was a walk in purchase though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (17/1/15)

hmmmm got some lekker stuff to play with again today, and some Nilla Custard, have to give it a try after all the raving about it, hehe

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/1/15)

Thanks @VapeKing . Now i see what all the hulleballoo is about

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball (17/1/15)

Picked up some goodies from Skyblue this morning, thanks Derick for the informative chat.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MurderDoll (17/1/15)

Stealth vape kit for my trip.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Stealth vape kit for my trip.



Where did you get that drip tip?


----------



## MurderDoll (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Where did you get that drip tip?




It's from VapeClub. 

Jakes father in law makes them if I understand correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (17/1/15)

@r0gue z0mbie How you enjoying the Egrip. I'm flippin loving mine. Got the RBA add on and it's fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (17/1/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Picked up some goodies from Skyblue this morning, thanks Derick for the informative chat.


cool man, saw you there, you came in while I was there, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @r0gue z0mbie How you enjoying the Egrip. I'm flippin loving mine. Got the RBA add on and it's fantastic.



No I don't have one, but from all I've read, it's a real little winner.


----------



## Yiannaki (18/1/15)

A super weekend for vape mail 

Dark Horse RDA from @paulph201
Two of my all time favourite juices from Cloud flavour
A nuppin RDA thanks @Rob Fisher and @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (18/1/15)

finally got my precious

​

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Arthster (18/1/15)

Excellent stuff @gripen.


----------



## gripen (18/1/15)

thanx @Arthster loving it


----------



## RezaD (19/1/15)

Vapemail thanks to Vapesnow: Lemo and King mod combo.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

@RezaD looks fantastic bud,how does it vape with that combo


----------



## Andre (19/1/15)

RezaD said:


> Vapemail thanks to Vapesnow: Lemo and King mod combo.
> 
> View attachment 19610


Ah, the Aqua has company. Enjoy.


----------



## RezaD (19/1/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, the Aqua has company. Enjoy.


Indeed. Tried a 0.7 ohm coil in there. Just finished the tank and want to try a 1.2 ohm coil before giving my take on it. So far if I were to sum it up in a sentence I would say it is a kayfun taken to the next level. Kayfun lovers looking to go below 0.5 ohms on a RTA need look no further. That said I still favour your combo - Aqua on a launcher because in comparison it is both stealthy and indestructible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (19/1/15)

gripen said:


> @RezaD looks fantastic bud,how does it vape with that combo


It is excellent. Flavour on par with my aqua but with just a single coil. Will give a formal review.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/1/15)

Lemo, is a real winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

Thanks Vape Club, amazing service as usual thanks to Lindsay. 
Was a very hard choice between the mini and m50, but the ohm reader issues with the m50 would have killed me inside.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Achmat89 (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Thanks Vape Club, amazing service as usual thanks to Lindsay.
> Was a very hard choice between the mini and m50, but the ohm reader issues with the m50 would have killed me inside.





Looks slick bro

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Looks slick bro


Thanks man. Really solid lil device to be honest, quite impressed.


----------



## Achmat89 (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Thanks man. Really solid lil device to be honest, quite impressed.



Is that a 50w mod? That black Lemo looks perfect on the cloupor.
Seems like black on black is the way to go these days lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Thanks Vape Club, amazing service as usual thanks to Lindsay.
> Was a very hard choice between the mini and m50, but the ohm reader issues with the m50 would have killed me inside.


Congrats. That is a stunning combination. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Is that a 50w mod? That black Lemo looks perfect on the cloupor.
> Seems like black on black is the way to go these days lol


Nah unfortunately only 30w, i had to sacrifice the extra 20w because of the m50s ohm readee issues but its ok, 30w should be alright. 
Hahah yeah dude always wanted black on black, looks sexay.


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Nah unfortunately only 30w, i had to sacrifice the extra 20w because of the m50s ohm readee issues but its ok, 30w should be alright.
> Hahah yeah dude always wanted black on black, looks sexay.



My M50 is perfect, as is most other users' on the forum. Seems there are a few bad apples, but the bunch is awesome 
Those who bought it locally have a warranty and if you do get a faulty device it will be swapped out for a proper one 

That said, the Cloupor Mini is a great little device too. Just clearing up that there is nothing inherently wrong with the M50

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89 (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Nah unfortunately only 30w, i had to sacrifice the extra 20w because of the m50s ohm readee issues but its ok, 30w should be alright.
> Hahah yeah dude always wanted black on black, looks sexay.



Its abit too shexy lol
Nah 30w is good enough... are you sub ohming on your Lemo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> My M50 is perfect, as is most other users' on the forum. Seems there are a few bad apples, but the bunch is awesome
> Those who bought it locally have a warranty and if you do get a faulty device it will be swapped out for a proper one


Yeah i know iv seen alot of bad apples and good apples. But i heard it rounds the ohms down instead of up. Although i prefer the look of the m50. The ohm reader on this c mini is fantastic, maybe ill get the m50 at a stage as well.


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Its abit too shexy lol
> Nah 30w is good enough... are you sub ohming on your Lemo?


Hahah 
You dam right dude, mainly around 0.7 and 0.8. If im feeling generous ill go 0.5

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Yeah i know iv seen alot of bad apples and good apples. But i heard it rounds the ohms down instead of up. Although i prefer the look of the m50. The ohm reader on this c mini is fantastic, maybe ill get the m50 at a stage as well.



It doesn't round the ohms, it only displays a single decimal...so 1.55 is displayed as 1.5 but internally it is used as 1.55 for wattage/voltage calculation 

The Cloupor Mini is my next one  
Since you have that now, just wait a few weeks as the M50 is being upgraded and the next ones coming in will be upgraded to 65W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Hahah
> You dam right dude, mainly around 0.7 and 0.8. If im feeling generous ill go 0.5



That extra 20w would've been nice for the 0.5ohm, but i suppose it's more the flavour you are after than the clouds hey?
Nice Mod bru... enjoy it


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It doesn't round the ohms, it only displays a single decimal...so 1.55 is displayed as 1.5 but internally it is used as 1.55 for wattage/voltage calculation
> 
> The Cloupor Mini is my next one
> Since you have that now, just wait a few weeks as the M50 is being upgraded and the next ones coming in will be upgraded to 65W


Yeah, that i will definitely be considering, looks so nice (alot nicer than the c mini imo)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> That extra 20w would've been nice for the 0.5ohm, but i suppose it's more the flavour you are after than the clouds hey?
> Nice Mod bru... enjoy it


Yeah my hana i sold was 50w, and tbh i never really went past 35w. I have the 2 mechs for rda's. Yeah i prefer flavour, but dont get me wrong, i do like the cloud side too lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

@PutRid looks good bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Yeah my hana i sold was 50w, and tbh i never really went past 35w. I have the 2 mechs for rda's. Yeah i prefer flavour, but dont get me wrong, i do like the cloud side too lol.



Every vaper is a cloud chaser deep down

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

@PutRid i have to say im verry impressed with the packaging very sturdy and tuff.if i spend that mutch money on something its good to no that the packaging is decent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Every vaper is a cloud chaser deep down


True! Getting a nice lil rta soon. Biiig cloud chucker.


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

gripen said:


> @PutRid i have to say im verry impressed with the packaging very sturdy and tuff.if i spend that mutch money on something its good to no that the packaging is decent


Same here hey, very nice and solid, nice accessories as well. I guess thats what you get when you buy authentic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

hahahah thats true @PutRid.i have the m50 and works like a charm,im vaping up a storm every day


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

gripen said:


> hahahah thats true @PutRid.i have the m50 and works like a charm,im vaping up a storm every day


Yeah i really like it but ill wait for the updated version. Im really fussy and finicky when it comes to things like ohm readings etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> True! Getting a nice lil rta soon. Biiig cloud chucker.



Kanger Subtank maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Kanger Subtank maybe?


Hahah nope. Although i do want the subtank mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

im aswell but my ohm reader is the same as my tester,mabe it was a bad batch


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

Yeah maybe but id rather not take the chance and effort, i think it was @Phillip dunkley that bought locally and also had an issue.


gripen said:


> im aswell but my ohm reader is the same as my tester,mabe it was a bad batch


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

PutRid said:


> Yeah maybe but id rather not take the chance and effort, i think it was @Phillip dunkley that bought locally and also had an issue.



And got it replaced immediately


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

jap you are correct it was phillip,the heart wants what the heart wants


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

you are correct @free3dom.i think phillip still went back the same day to replace it.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (20/1/15)

I did yes. Got a replacement same day. Worked like a dream from there on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

fantastic @Phillip Dunkley.i have to say mine is flawless im loving it.baby dragon is defenetly is a great name for the m50
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

gripen said:


> fantastic @Phillip Dunkley.i have to say mine is flawless im loving it.baby dragon is defenetly is a great name for the m50
> View attachment 19678​



Baby 
Don't let it hear that - it might explode 
It's a *Mini *Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

J-Wraps Cup Holder for two REO's in the car!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> J-Wraps Cup Holder for two REO's in the car!
> 
> View attachment 19683


Wow, that is the perfect solution. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Vape Smurf Mail from SkyBlue 




Thanks again @Melinda 

PSA: The Samsung 25Rs from SkyBlue come with a sticker over the black printed text (as seen in the picture above). The black text is still there if you remove the sticker...don't panic because it looks different than you are used to - they are authentic and legit

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

What the heck ?!? I didn't order anything, yet this parcel arrived for me from some strange place called "Koringberg"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PutRid (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What the heck ?!? I didn't order anything, yet this parcel arrived for me from some strange place called "Koringberg"
> 
> View attachment 19700


Open it!!!!! It has your name on it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What the heck ?!? I didn't order anything, yet this parcel arrived for me from some strange place called "Koringberg"



If it's from Corn Mountain then it's a banting loaf!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (20/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Vape Smurf Mail from SkyBlue
> 
> View attachment 19692
> 
> ...


@Melinda and I briefly considered pulling all those little stickers off, but then it left a gummy residue which we would have to clean off too... So, left them on - No idea why they would stick something over the part they should have pride in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

It's even better than Banting Loaf @Rob Fisher ..... 

@Andre, thank you so much, this was really a massive surprise! The Post Office guy dropped off this little yellow slip this morning, it had me completely puzzled.... it was sitting on my desk taunting me, it was driving me insane. I found some sucker to go get it for me and man oh man, the aroma coming off this stuff is intense!

... and how the heck did you know that I was running desperately low on Rayon?

This really was an amazing surprise  Thank you!!!

I see clouds in my near future.... big silver lined clouds 




I'm so sorry @johan but my Excitement (with a capital E) trumps your nappy rash this time

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> It's even better than Banting Loaf @Rob Fisher .....
> 
> @Andre, thank you so much, this was really a massive surprise! The Post Office guy dropped off this little yellow slip this morning, it had me completely puzzled.... it was sitting on my desk taunting me, it was driving me insane. I found some sucker to go get it for me and man oh man, the aroma coming off this stuff is intense!
> 
> ...



Exactly why I didn't respond - it was one, and the only one exception that made sense - enjoy!

PS. you have zero credits left

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> It's even better than Banting Loaf @Rob Fisher .....
> 
> @Andre, thank you so much, this was really a massive surprise! The Post Office guy dropped off this little yellow slip this morning, it had me completely puzzled.... it was sitting on my desk taunting me, it was driving me insane. I found some sucker to go get it for me and man oh man, the aroma coming off this stuff is intense!
> 
> ...


My pleasure. Missed your birthday! You did mention in a post somewhere about how you were stretching the Rayon.


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

My second Nuppin atomizer arrived today. Thank you @paulph201 and @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> My second Nuppin atomizer arrived today. Thank you @paulph201 and @Rob Fisher.


Awesome 

Will this one get a dual coil setup?


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome
> 
> Will this one get a dual coil setup?


Yip, check the Nuppin thread in Reoville.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> My pleasure. Missed your birthday! You did mention in a post somewhere about how you were stretching the Rayon.


You hit it right on the nose, the parcel arrived at my PO yesterday, on my birthday 

Those juices are amazing, Gravity is powerful, I like that! Snake Oil is different, never thought I would have liked a vape with aniseed but this is delicious!

The rayon is a godsend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You hit it right on the nose, the parcel arrived at my PO yesterday, on my birthday
> 
> Those juices are amazing, Gravity is powerful, I like that! Snake Oil is different, never thought I would have liked a vape with aniseed but this is delicious!
> 
> The rayon is a godsend


Dr Clarke's Snake Oil is an ADV for me. You mentioned you like orange somewhere - one of Sir Vape's juices.. The anise is perfectly balanced imo. Gravity is too sweet for me, but good flavour. Glad you like them. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (20/1/15)

Got my new Hana 50w today thanks to @PutRid! Shot dude

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KimH (21/1/15)

Thanks to my special Z bud for these awesome goodies.
The SMPL / Lemo Drop combo is frigging amazing - great flavour and vape all rolled into one

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## TylerD (21/1/15)

KimH said:


> Thanks to my special Z bud for these awesome goodies.
> The SMPL / Lemo Drop combo is frigging amazing - great flavour and vape all rolled into one
> 
> View attachment 19742
> View attachment 19743


That looks sexy! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (21/1/15)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG awaited vapemail from USA. today is the 3 month anniversary from the order 










IPV 3 black "Om" box edition, 7 x Authentic VTC5's , Tobecco Orchid V4, Ceramic Tweezers

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

Exactly how I feel. There is two package on its way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Exactly how I feel. There is two package on its way
> View attachment 19754



Only with vapers there's usually more drooling involved

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (21/1/15)

My Epipemods pipe arrived! Whoop! Few other thingys as well.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)

TylerD said:


> My Epipemods pipe arrived! Whoop! Few other thingys as well.
> 
> View attachment 19761
> 
> ...


Wow that thing looks scary 

Enjoy it bud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

TylerD said:


> My Epipemods pipe arrived! Whoop! Few other thingys as well.
> 
> View attachment 19761
> 
> ...


Stunning and unique. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

TylerD said:


> My Epipemods pipe arrived! Whoop! Few other thingys as well.
> 
> View attachment 19761
> 
> ...



Awesome! Now you just need to peroxide your hair + beard and Gandalf!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Only with vapers there's usually more drooling involved



And howling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

TylerD said:


> My Epipemods pipe arrived! Whoop! Few other thingys as well.
> 
> View attachment 19761
> 
> ...



Those looks fantastic @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (21/1/15)

Awesome sauce has arrived. Second order for Vapornaute! . Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/15)

Awesome mail. This goblin is awesome

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 3


----------



## VandaL (21/1/15)

RIEFY said:


> Awesome mail. This goblin is awesome



Awesome, is that from vapeclub ?


----------



## RIEFY (21/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Awesome, is that from vapeclub ?


Got it from complex chaos i think thats the name


----------



## Zuzu88 (21/1/15)

Git me some Unicorn Milk and Sucker Punch! Wooohooo! 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

Vape Mail.... 

​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Vape Mail....
> 
> View attachment 19815​



Sheesh...that's some bloody awesome vape mail right there


----------



## Marzuq (22/1/15)

with compliments from vapour mountain
thanks @Oupa










the other one is going up to PE for a convert

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Vape Mail....
> 
> View attachment 19815​


Ha! Check that Guardian chilling on an O-Ring 

Awesome Vape Mail @Arthster


----------



## TylerD (22/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Ha! Check that Guardian chilling on an O-Ring
> 
> Awesome Vape Mail @Arthster


It's not an O-ring, it's a rubber donut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

Finally! It is here.... now I can play in the Lemo forest too 





I couldn't wait to vape this thing, just chucked juice right in there on the stock wick and coil, it's ok... but I think I can do better

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Finally! It is here.... now I can play in the Lemo forest too
> 
> View attachment 19890
> 
> ...



Nice 
Enjoy the tree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (22/1/15)

So here I was thinking wow @Derick / @Melinda are going to send me a bottle of custard free since I damaged my original order and out of the kindness of their heart. @Derick messaged me and said he will bare the cost of shipping and sending me a bottle of nilla on the house.

Packet arrived today and these lovely people @skyblue have sent me 3 bottles of nilla on the house.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)

VandaL said:


> So here I was thinking wow @Derick / @Melinda are going to send me a bottle of custard free since I damaged my original order and out of the kindness of their heart. @Derick messaged me and said he will bare the cost of shipping and sending me a bottle of nilla on the house.
> 
> Packet arrived today and these lovely people @skyblue have sent me 3 bottles of nilla on the house.


wow, you lucky bugger!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VandaL (22/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> wow, you lucky bugger!


Bro the astonishing thing is, I posted in a thread about how *I* damaged my nilla custard because I didn't steep them correctly in my USC. Didn't even begin to think about asking for a replacement or anything like that as it's my fault but @Derick messages me and is like we gotchu brah

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ollie (22/1/15)

VandaL said:


> So here I was thinking wow @Derick / @Melinda are going to send me a bottle of custard free since I damaged my original order and out of the kindness of their heart. @Derick messaged me and said he will bare the cost of shipping and sending me a bottle of nilla on the house.
> 
> Packet arrived today and these lovely people @skyblue have sent me 3 bottles of nilla on the house.





VandaL said:


> So here I was thinking wow @Derick / @Melinda are going to send me a bottle of custard free since I damaged my original order and out of the kindness of their heart. @Derick messaged me and said he will bare the cost of shipping and sending me a bottle of nilla on the house.
> 
> Packet arrived today and these lovely people @skyblue have sent me 3 bottles of nilla on the house.




Shucks... How awesome is that!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dubz (22/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Bro the astonishing thing is, I posted in a thread about how *I* damaged my nilla custard because I didn't steep them correctly in my USC. Didn't even begin to think about asking for a replacement or anything like that as it's my fault but @Derick messages me and is like we gotchu brah


Doesn't that make you want to support local vendors even more? Skyblue is doing it right!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Dubz said:


> Doesn't that make you want to support local vendors even more? Skyblue is doing it right!



Totally, SkyBlue is a special kind of awesome

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (22/1/15)

VandaL said:


> So here I was thinking wow @Derick / @Melinda are going to send me a bottle of custard free since I damaged my original order and out of the kindness of their heart. @Derick messaged me and said he will bare the cost of shipping and sending me a bottle of nilla on the house.
> 
> Packet arrived today and these lovely people @skyblue have sent me 3 bottles of nilla on the house.


These people have really good service, dealt with them and they go the extra 1000kms for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (22/1/15)

never too late ... some of my acquisitions over the past few months (majority this month LOL) :

*WTF all upside turny and stuff egh .... 





P.S most of them stay at work , will easy mamma into it otherwise there might be 'huis moles'

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

Got a new something from @Melinda and @Derick 

The silver battery is a resleeved eFest 35A that was cracked. Be careful when heating the sleeves, the tend to crack at the positive side with the little rim if you make it too hot

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Got a new something from @Melinda and @Derick
> 
> The silver battery is a resleeved eFest 35A that was cracked. Be careful when heating the sleeves, the tend to crack at the positive side with the little rim if you make it too hot


Finally  you've been chasing that mod down for a while now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Got a new something from @Melinda and @Derick
> 
> The silver battery is a resleeved eFest 35A that was cracked. Be careful when heating the sleeves, the tend to crack at the positive side with the little rim if you make it too hot



Where did you buy the shrink wrap?


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Got a new something from @Melinda and @Derick
> 
> The silver battery is a resleeved eFest 35A that was cracked. Be careful when heating the sleeves, the tend to crack at the positive side with the little rim if you make it too hot





It's hard to resist the Dragon 
Enjoy it bud


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy the shrink wrap?



SkyBlue gives an extra wrap when you buy a battery  
Not sure if they sell them separately...but you can ask


----------



## zadiac (22/1/15)

Ah. I see.


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

Dubz said:


> Finally  you've been chasing that mod down for a while now


LOL yeah. And while at SkyBlue this afternoon I decided to pull the trigger on the spot. Very happy I did thus far. Atlantis at 30w and Lemo, 1.1ohm at 35w ... pure bliss.

Just need to swing the BEC Pro now, as I don't see myself using it anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> It's hard to resist the Dragon
> Enjoy it bud


Thanks! I am really enjoying it. And no resistance reading issues on mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> SkyBlue gives an extra wrap when you buy a battery
> Not sure if they sell them separately...but you can ask


Correct, and they have some very nice colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/1/15)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

iStick holder, eGrip, iStick bend over thingy, Fuhattan Mod that the Sub Tank fits on (if I can ever unscrew the 22mm base), eGrip RBA Base.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

Most Important Vape Mail ever! The first production bottles of Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in the world! 




PS and two little bottles of Cappuccino to try!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (23/1/15)

Yours were actually the first to be made, with a few others quickly following. Quickly... let us know if it does your recipe any justice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

Oupa said:


> Yours were actually the first to be made, with a few others quickly following. Quickly... let us know if it does your recipe any justice



Yip it rocks @Oupa! I'm testing it in the Lemo and as soon as one of the REO's need a refill they will get production quality Tropical Ice! Initial reaction is it's perfect! Good one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

I have also loaded it into the eGrip and will give that a test drive...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> iStick holder, eGrip, iStick bend over thingy, Fuhattan Mod that the Sub Tank fits on (if I can ever unscrew the 22mm base), eGrip RBA Base.
> 
> View attachment 19922


Just watch the positive pin on the FUhattan mod. Mine tends to unscrew itself from vibration and consequently autofires. Love the throw and feel of the switch though! Bought mine as a cheapie that I can abuse while working around the house (eg gardening or working with dirty engines / machines)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Just watch the positive pin on the FUhattan mod. Mine tends to unscrew itself from vibration and consequently autofires. Love the throw and feel of the switch though! Bought mine as a cheapie that I can abuse while working around the house (eg gardening or working with dirty engines / machines)


Oh hoo, pandemonium on the boat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/15)

Andre said:


> Oh hoo, pandemonium on the boat


I can hear it already. 

"What the f$&@?" ... *bloep, fsssssss*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/1/15)

Andre said:


> Oh hoo, pandemonium on the boat



Should it ever autofire & do the thermal runaway thingie, Rob might just pioneer the modern method of accelerated Redneck fishing with a vaper's pipe bomb. It even utilizes kit that is easily accessible to all and should have no repercussions if cops find it in your possession.

Some tips : Plugging vent holes and using unprotected ICR batteries will increase the success rate. If a 510 threaded metal screw is not available, use a cheap atty and coil using the thickest paper clip that fits. Never 'test fire' it and don't bother wicking & juicing it.
Wear takkies instead of Crocs or slops, it's better suited for survival of the quickest.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/1/15)

This could be a great tv show! "Rob's Redneck Mod Fishin!"

I temporarily fixed it by using a little bit of locktite. Doesn't unscrew on its own now, but there is obviously some battery rattle on certian atties. Might just order the different lengths positive pins from FT when I run another order there.


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Thanks to @KieranD , @Sir Vape and @JakesSA @VapeGrrl for all the following vape mail

1x vapor shark Rdna 40
1x sigelei 150w
1x goblin tank

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Should it ever autofire & do the thermal runaway thingie, Rob might just pioneer the modern method of accelerated Redneck fishing with a vaper's pipe bomb. It even utilizes kit that is easily accessible to all and should have no repercussions if cops find it in your possession.
> 
> Some tips : Plugging vent holes and using unprotected ICR batteries will increase the success rate. If a 510 threaded metal screw is not available, use a cheap atty and coil using the thickest paper clip that fits. Never 'test fire' it and don't bother wicking & juicing it.
> Wear takkies instead of Crocs or slops, it's better suited for survival of the quickest.



Just watch out for shrapnel when making them fish cakes.  Stainless steel is a ***** in the gums

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/1/15)

Finally got my hands on the legendary Nella Custard

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## exodus (24/1/15)

@Jaco De Bruyn Strangely enough those are the exact three flavours I bought from @Melinda. I like the custard and the bavarian cream I find better for dripping ocationally. I'm not a fan of the Dulce, I've given up on any juice that has any coffee taste in it. But as the local flavours go that I have tried and enjoy its between Skyblue and vape elixer, mostly the incognito.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/1/15)

exodus said:


> @Jaco De Bruyn Strangely enough those are the exact three flavours I bought from @Melinda. I like the custard and the bavarian cream I find better for dripping ocationally. I'm not a fan of the Dulce, I've given up on any juice that has any coffee taste in it. But as the local flavours go that I have tried and enjoy its between Skyblue and vape elixer, mostly the incognito.



I have only tried them in my magma for now, will probably be adding some VG to the Custard and popping that into the Lemo. As for the others, I really like both but I don't think they will be all day vape type juice. But I will definitely enjoy them in the evenings in the magma after supper. 

Also a BIG thank you to @Derick and @Melinda for their service today awesome people

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## exodus (24/1/15)

Good to here you are happy with them


----------



## Robert Howes (25/1/15)

You gotta love pay day and Vapeclub being open on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## andro (25/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> You gotta love pay day and Vapeclub being open on Saturday.
> View attachment 20059


can u tell me how the aspire k1 perform compared to nautilus mini please ? after you try off course


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> You gotta love pay day and Vapeclub being open on Saturday.



We have created a bit of a monster here it seems! Good one Rob! 

@andro the K1 is a pretty good tank and compares favorably to the Mini... but nothing comes close to the Cyclone for me and I really don't spend much time using any of the atomisers anymore... I use them for testing juices. I bought a K1 and a iStick (my daughter paid) for my daughters boyfriend and he has vaped on it all holidays and is very happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (25/1/15)

Hi Andro. I am not really qualified to say as my vapeing is all straight lung hits on sub ohm tanks. 

However I filled it with Tropical Ice and paired it with an MVP. So far so good, no gurgling, no leaks, simple to fill. The vape is rather tasty and sufficient cloud for a mouth to lung device.

Dont likes: It has no air flow control so what you get is what you get and what you get is pretty tight for my liking, I suppose the more adventurous could drill it out to produce more air flow. It also takes it own mini coils that are not interchangeable with the Nautilus so another stash of coils is in order. 

All in all the first impression is that it is a great little atty and for the price it is a must have, even if just for a back up, but compared to the Nautilus mini there is no competition the Nautilus wins hands down.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

Just collected from @ShaneW
A recenty added favourite pirates booty and some Gaia to add to the testing list

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## VandaL (26/1/15)

Vapeclub always going the extra 2KM's with packaging 





Billow spare glass, nano kit for billow, Goblin RTA, Spare glass for Goblin

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Paulie (26/1/15)

I recieved some very special vapemail this morning from the USA!

A Custom made from scratch Box mod with Mosfet and motherboard for protection running 2 18650 at 5.5V 110W. Its also has a custom paint job which glows in the dark lol. And some cool decals i added in  Here some pics!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## VandaL (26/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> I recieved some very special vapemail this morning from the USA!
> 
> A Custom made from scratch Box mod with Mosfet and motherboard for protection running 2 18650 at 5.5V 110W. Its also has a custom paint job which glows in the dark lol. And some cool decals i added in  Here some pics!



Jeepers those MURICAN! made boxes are kak expensive cuz it's made in MURICA! What did that bad boy set you back if don't mind me asking ? How you liking it? The paint sounds pretty cool


----------



## Paulie (26/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Jeepers those MURICAN! made boxes are kak expensive cuz it's made in MURICA! What did that bad boy set you back if don't mind me asking ? How you liking it? The paint sounds pretty cool




I am loving this device! its so well built and fits so nice in the hand! Also it vapes like a dream!! Itll set you back around the price of 2 reos so it is expensive.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (26/1/15)

Thank you @ShaneW !!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## capetocuba (26/1/15)

2 vape mails in one day!!! Gonna be an epic 2015. Thanks to Fasttech only 30 days from mail leaving to my post office ... and no further charges

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## AndreFerreira (27/1/15)

VapeMail!!! Thank you very much @JakesSA . Gonna enjoy this bad boy.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (27/1/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> VapeMail!!! Thank you very much @JakesSA . Gonna enjoy this bad boy.
> View attachment 20219
> View attachment 20220
> View attachment 20221
> ...


very nice!!

Come through to the RegTown Thread and post pics and info there


----------



## AndreFerreira (27/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> very nice!!
> 
> Come through to the RegTown Thread and post pics and info there


Definitely will do.

PS - Placing a order for Juice from you right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/15)

Delivered on my doorstep today. Shipped from Paris, France on 19 January 2015.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 9


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (27/1/15)

Finally Fasttech has arrived!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## VandaL (27/1/15)

Andre said:


> Delivered on my doorstep today. Shipped from Paris, France on 19 January 2015.


That looks interesting, what flavors are those? Look kinda pricey


----------



## Andre (27/1/15)

VandaL said:


> That looks interesting, what flavors are those? Look kinda pricey


Benedicte - "The seductive synthesis of peppered root extract and caramelized citrus".
Shinshiro - "The richness of Thai spices married to the spontaneity of red fruit and bourbon vanilla.".
www.thenancara.com
25 Eur per 30 ml bottle, all costs included, but make sure you ask them for tracked shipping via email.
Will give my impression when i get to them.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/15)

Andre said:


> Benedicte - "The seductive synthesis of peppered root extract and caramelized citrus".
> Shinshiro - "The richness of Thai spices married to the spontaneity of red fruit and bourbon vanilla.".
> www.thenancara.com
> 25 Eur per 30 ml bottle, all costs included, but make sure you ask them for tracked shipping via email.
> Will give my impression when i get to them.


Wow, those sound amazing, enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

A big thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for this awesome vapemail  arrived at 8.20am this morning.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## abdul (28/1/15)

Received yesterday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby!  Vape Club simply ROCK!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Kaizer (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Vape Club simply ROCK!
> 
> View attachment 20274
> View attachment 20275
> ...



Nice pics. They look very professional.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (28/1/15)

ogh Mr Fisher that Subtank looks sexy on that box mod .... grrrrrr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Vape Club simply ROCK!
> 
> View attachment 20274
> View attachment 20275
> ...


Awsome Rob!!

Let me know how she vapes and your thoughts in Regtown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (28/1/15)

abdul said:


> Received yesterday


Post some open box pics in RegTown man and congrats!


----------



## abdul (28/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Post some open box pics in RegTown man and congrats!


will do bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/1/15)

Nicoticket's Hummingbird (cranberrry with lychee) arrived via SAPO! Four months after being shipped. There is hope for you yet @Yiannaki.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/1/15)

Andre said:


> Nicoticket's Hummingbird (cranberrry with lychee) arrived via SAPO! Four months after being shipped. There is hope for you yet @Yiannaki.


That must be very well steeped 

Enjoy it! And yes, this gives me hope


----------



## Yiannaki (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Vape Club simply ROCK!
> 
> View attachment 20274
> View attachment 20275
> ...


Awesome vape mail skipper! 

Yet another Sigeleinaut joins the ranks 

PS : Sigeleinaut = Reonaut who owns a Sigelei  it seems the Sigelei is becoming popular with the Reonauts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/1/15)

I got some too! After a 62 day wait 

Stillaire V3, Magma and 4Nine Mod

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (28/1/15)

Vape Mail baby!!! 

Got my Lemo and Lemo Drop from @Lee this morning... Quick coil and wick Job, and they are running like a dream! Stoked! 





Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (28/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Vape Mail baby!!!
> 
> Got my Lemo and Lemo Drop from @Lee this morning... Quick coil and wick Job, and they are running like a dream! Stoked!
> 
> ...



Very nice, any notable difference between the two??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (28/1/15)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Very nice, any notable difference between the two??



Well, not that I can tell... just that the juice chamber on the drop is smaller and the chimney is shorter... As for flavour, well, they are both fantastic, but i cant really compare head to head as I have different builds and juice in both of them! 

The drop has a 0.7ohm build and the Lemo has a 1.4ohm build.


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (28/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Well, not that I can tell... just that the juice chamber on the drop is smaller and the chimney is shorter... As for flavour, well, they are both fantastic, but i cant really compare head to head as I have different builds and juice in both of them!
> 
> The drop has a 0.7ohm build and the Lemo has a 1.4ohm build.


 Ahh I see, would be fun to try and get the build as close as possible and compare the 2.


----------



## Ollie (28/1/15)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Ahh I see, would be fun to try and get the build as close as possible and compare the 2.



Thats the next plan of action bro... same build and same juice! 

Just had to build a lower build for the Bacco B. For me, 0.6 / 0.7 ohm is where the Tobacco flavour pops!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

More Vape Mail Baby!  Six bottles of Antarctica from Paris! (Three for me and three for @BigB)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hands (28/1/15)

thanks to Valley Vapour my concentrate collection is growing

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/1/15)

I had a birthday earlier this week and my amazing friends decided I needed some vapemail.

















Not knowing that was going down, thanks again guys. I decided I need vapemail for my birthday.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby! How damn Cute is this eGo One?

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby! DeoxIT Gold for my REO contacts! Whoooo! And a high quality Hex Screwdriver so no more of those annoying little Hex Allen Keys when building on my 2013 Cyclones and Nuppins anymore!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! How damn Cute is this eGo One?
> 
> View attachment 20331
> View attachment 20332
> View attachment 20333



Apparently its the preferred beginner choice from the Reviews over the Istick\naut mini combo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Apparently its the preferred beginner choice from the Reviews over the Istick\naut mini combo


Does look great, but no VV or VW?


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> Does look great, but no VV or VW?



Do beginners really need that? i think many a coil will last longer and vendor get less combacks without it lol


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Do beginners really need that? i think many a coil will last longer and vendor get less combacks without it lol


Well, thinking of HRH, a fully charged battery at around 4.2V is just far too high for her. She likes at at 3.0V.


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> Well, thinking of HRH, a fully charged battery at around 4.2V is just far too high for her. She likes at at 3.0V.



I get what you mean and it does make sense for people who want it weaker or the adjustment but the other day i helped someone who was vaping on a twisp for 1 year without changing the coil ever!! (so bad lol) So i think a product with less features could defiantly be good lol


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> I get what you mean and it does make sense for people who want it weaker or the adjustment but the other day i helped someone who was vaping on a twisp for 1 year without changing the coil ever!! (so bad lol) So i think a product with less features could defiantly be good lol


Lol, do not underestimate people - most are curious and want to know more. One year with one coil - you got to be kidding me! Could not have been a serious smoker.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PutRid (29/1/15)

Some delayed vape mail pics.
Thanks to @KieranD, and others.
Some cutwood sugar bear and suicide bunny suckerpunch (up for trade or sale) and a UD Goblin and A-mod SMPL, daaam this thing chucks.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> Does look great, but no VV or VW?



Nope it's a mini mech mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's a mini mech mod!




That it is and what's your thoughts on it Rob??


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> That it is and what's your thoughts on it Rob??



Pretty damn good! Really Cute and good flavour! It will be my Ninja Vape Device!


----------



## Sir Vape (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty damn good! Really Cute and good flavour! It will be my Ninja Vape Device!




Ha ha stoked you like it. Yeah love mine.


----------



## AndreFerreira (29/1/15)

Some juices, Thx @paulph201 , Nana Cream is amazing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/15)

Epic FT Vape Mail! Finally!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Epic FT Vape Mail! Finally!
> 
> View attachment 20351


"Epic" sounds about right. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Some juices, Thx @paulph201 , Nana Cream is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 20349


Enjoy man and tnks for the order!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (29/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Enjoy man and tnks for the order!


Cool man. Thanks for the excellent service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/1/15)

Best packaged vapemail by far. 

Thanks vapeclub






Samsung 25R

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

Not really vape mail, but I so thought this was lost - send with USPS 10 August 2014 and arrived via SAPO today. Custom made slingshot (aka kettie) for _moi_, by the world record holder himself; Bill Hays:



​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## andro (29/1/15)

thanks vapeclub


( no idea why is sideway when done from my phone sorry )

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yiannaki (29/1/15)

Thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for my awesome vape mail  Marquis RDA. 

Time for a nice bath and then the coil building fun begins

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for my awesome vape mail  Marquis RDA.
> 
> Time for a nice bath and then the coil building fun begins



dude congrats !! happy vaping!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for my awesome vape mail  Marquis RDA.
> 
> Time for a nice bath and then the coil building fun begins



What are those long pins (right hand side of RDA) for?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/1/15)

johan said:


> What are those long pins (right hand side of RDA) for?


They are pins that you insert into the base of the atty while you install the coil. 

That way you always ensure that your coil is perfectly aligned with the air hole

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> dude congrats !! happy vaping!!


So stoked  thanks Paulie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Wowser! Vape Mail Baby! 

Stabilised wood for a special Mod or two in the future! OMG the wood is really beautiful in real life!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wowser! Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Stabilised wood for a special Mod or two in the future! OMG the wood is really beautiful in real life!
> 
> View attachment 20405



That green is exceptional!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wowser! Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Stabilised wood for a special Mod or two in the future! OMG the wood is really beautiful in real life!
> 
> View attachment 20405


@Rob Fisher those woods look fantastic, looking forward to seeing what you create with them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for my awesome vape mail  Marquis RDA.
> 
> Time for a nice bath and then the coil building fun begins


I am . @JakesSA any word on bf for the Marquis, please?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby! One of the long lost Fasttech parcels arrived after 3 months or more!

Lekker little tool kit! All sorts of hex sizes etc...




Next up a torch... not bad... And then a dual 18650 Wood Mod in a wooden box and a in a little bag... OMG what a piece of shit! Please remind me never to but this kind of stuff from Fasttech...




A bunch of Philips Screwdrivers... always need them...



Some Hex Screwdrivers



A box of Hex screwdrivers... Yes I do indeed have a screwdriver problem.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wowser! Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Stabilised wood for a special Mod or two in the future! OMG the wood is really beautiful in real life!
> 
> View attachment 20405


Ooh, both are beautiful, but the bottom one stole my heart.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Some more Crapola from Fastttech.

Another torch... this one is a bit kak!



Key Ring Screwdrivers.



I'm not sure what the hell this is? It has a plunger thingy... I have no freaking idea what it is... will have to go look on the order to see what the description says it is!



More little screwdrivers these are the most important part of the whole vape mail because the diameter of the screwdriver is 1,5mm which is the size I wrap my microcoils and I only have ONE that size.... now I have extra and can pack them into my travel kit and car kit and back up kit! 



A DIY Coil tool... Time will tell if it works! 



Not a 100% sure what this is but maybe it's just an atty cooler thingy... no doubt this will end up in the gorge!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some more Crapola from Fastttech.
> 
> Another torch... this one is a bit kak!
> View attachment 20422
> ...




Wow @Rob Fisher you certainly have enough hex in your life lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> Ooh, both are beautiful, but the bottom one stole my heart.



They are simply stunning! And yes I would have to say (if I had to choose) the blue is my favorite! The green is awesome... that's why I bought both... couldn't make up my mind at the time either!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> I am . @JakesSA any word on bf for the Marquis, please?



Almost there, I have gotten up to the point where I have clear idea of how it can be done. Whether it will actually work, as per plan, is another story ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some more Crapola from Fastttech.
> 
> Another torch... this one is a bit kak!
> View attachment 20422
> ...


One can never have enough screwdrivers. Some epic mail. 

@Rob Fisher that bottom thing looks like I can use it as a 510 place holder for one of my DIY mods. I wouldn't mind buying it from you if you want to get rid of it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Riddle said:


> One can never have enough screwdrivers. Some epic mail.
> 
> @Rob Fisher that bottom thing looks like I can use it as a 510 place holder for one of my DIY mods. I wouldn't mind buying it from you if you want to get rid of it.



You can have it @Riddle! The next time I ship something to someone in JHB I will include it and you can grab it from them!  Unless you want to pay R65 for courier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You can have it @Riddle! The next time I ship something to someone in JHB I will include it and you can grab it from them!  Unless you want to pay R65 for courier!


Thanks. I don't mind waiting a little. Let me know when ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Almost there, I have gotten up to the point where I have clear idea of how it can be done. Whether it will actually work, as per plan, is another story ..


Oh man, thank you for the trouble and I pray it works!


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

johan said:


> Not really vape mail, but I so thought this was lost - send with USPS 10 August 2014 and arrived via SAPO today. Custom made slingshot (aka kettie) for _moi_, by the world record holder himself; Bill Hays:
> 
> View attachment 20383
> 
> ​



Cant believe your kettie arrived @johan!
So happy for you. I know you were looking very forward to it

My mom will be chuffed too - maybe she will need one as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

@Yiannaki , congrats on the Marquis
Wishing you well with it
I assume you are busy now creating the most perfect coils for it!
Lookimg forward to hearing your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

@Rob Fisher , your Fastech vapemails were hilarious
I admire your dedication taking such good photos of each and every item
Loved the fact you got so many screwdrivers and hex drivers!
And having backup 1.5mm mandrels is a winner idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BillW (29/1/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

BillW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awsome man post pics in RegTown when u have it running

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (30/1/15)

@Joha ...oh for goodness sake, i'm tired of this slow connection and the auto-name thing. Johan. Why is the catty sideways? i mean, if you hold it the way the handle is, like a pistol grip, you'd be shooting sideways. i just couldn't figure it out. Looks awesome though.
_6 months!_ - Almost 6 months. _jaaa_, "We deliver, whatever it takes." _Ok._


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

Cat said:


> @Joha ...oh for goodness sake, i'm tired of this slow connection and the auto-name thing. Johan. Why is the catty sideways? i mean, if you hold it the way the handle is, like a pistol grip, you'd be shooting sideways. i just couldn't figure it out. Looks awesome though.
> _6 months!_ - Almost 6 months. _jaaa_, "We deliver, whatever it takes." _Ok._



It's a side shooter and the style many used to shoot, including me - more accurate aiming and accordingly shooting. You can have a look at this youtube video for an explanation:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (30/1/15)

johan said:


> It's a side shooter and the style many used to shoot, including me - more accurate aiming and accordingly shooting. You can have a look at this youtube video for an explanation:



ketie ala gansta

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (30/1/15)

@johan he's like the modmaster of ketties!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (30/1/15)

johan said:


> It's a side shooter and the style many used to shoot, including me - more accurate aiming and accordingly shooting. You can have a look at this youtube video for an explanation:



Dammit! Nou soek ek ook ene!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SirMCDeats (30/1/15)

My first post to the vapemail thread!

Got my Lemo yesterday from VapeClub. I got excited, tore the packaging apart, rinsed it and filled it with bombies 'nana cream.

Here it is sitting on top of my ipv2:

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/1/15)

SirMCDeats said:


> My first post to the vapemail thread!
> 
> Got my Lemo yesterday from VapeClub. I got excited, tore the packaging apart, rinsed it and filled it with bombies 'nana cream.
> 
> ...


nana cream is the boss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/1/15)

SirMCDeats said:


> My first post to the vapemail thread!
> 
> Got my Lemo yesterday from VapeClub. I got excited, tore the packaging apart, rinsed it and filled it with bombies 'nana cream.
> 
> ...


what is that marvel collage thing you have going on there?


----------



## LandyMan (30/1/15)

Pipe stand I just picked up from @Arthster.
Thanks bud!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (30/1/15)

johan said:


> Not really vape mail, but I so thought this was lost - send with USPS 10 August 2014 and arrived via SAPO today. Custom made slingshot (aka kettie) for _moi_, by the world record holder himself; Bill Hays:
> 
> View attachment 20383
> 
> ​



Ohm Johan, I've made ketties my whole life (and very good at it) and I'm also quite good at shooting them, but that one looks really uncomfortable to hold. What is that one called? Is there a vid I can go watch to see how they shoot with it. The off center handle gets me a bit. Maybe I'm just too used to the "hout mik" that I've always used....lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

Ahhhhh that thing I had no idea what it was is a wine bottle sealer that sucks out air from the bottle! 

https://www.fasttech.com/product/1449005

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (30/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Pipe stand I just picked up from @Arthster.
> Thanks bud!!



no worries @LandyMan


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Ohm Johan, I've made ketties my whole life (and very good at it) and I'm also quite good at shooting them, but that one looks really uncomfortable to hold. What is that one called? Is there a vid I can go watch to see how they shoot with it. The off center handle gets me a bit. Maybe I'm just too used to the "hout mik" that I've always used....lol



Yip also grew up with the "_hout mik met binneband tot haasrek_". You will be surprised how extremely comfortable and stable this side shooter is in hand - whenever you're in Pretoria, give me a shout and we can have a mini kettie shootout competition. This particular one is called "Hathcock Target Sniper", but custom made for my left hand size. Standard size ones you can order on his website: http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html Plenty of videos on this website as well as on youtube; just google pocket predator slingshots and/or Bill Hays. Also there are 2 main "kettie" forums (USA and Europe): http://slingshotforum.com/ and http://www.theslingshotforum.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/1/15)

Thanks Ohm Johan. Will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (30/1/15)

Got some Vape mail!!! Thanks @Chef Guest and @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Morne (30/1/15)

Oops!! Pics are up side down


----------



## Sir Vape (30/1/15)

Wow nice combo mail bro. Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

Morne said:


> Oops!! Pics are up side down



Fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/1/15)

Morne said:


> Got some Vape mail!!! Thanks @Chef Guest and @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 20465
> View attachment 20466




And whats your opinion on the Black Mask?

Was it worth the long wait?
Did it live up to your expectations?


----------



## LandyMan (30/1/15)

Picked up from @KieranD half an hour ago. Thanks Bud!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

Thanks to @Stephen Rowley I can present you with my eGrip with RBA base (that tiny doohikey on the right in front) and adapter (the RBA base goes inside of it to be able to measure resistance and manipulate the coil).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (30/1/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks to @Stephen Rowley I can present you with my eGrip with RBA base (that tiny doohikey on the right in front) and adapter (the RBA base goes inside of it to be able to measure resistance and manipulate the coil).



Received our groupy's up in Gauteng today as well - enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/1/15)

Vape Mail Baby

And only 43 days since postage from fasttech!

Contents :

5 x Polycarb Tanks for Kayfun
5 x Quartz Glass for Kayfun (1 broken, but refunded)
2 x Gold Quartz tank kits for Kayfun
75 x O-Rings
1 x Finned Heat Sink (Doesn't work on what I thought it would, will find other use)
10 x Nemesis Magnets
1 x Sir Lancelot Mod white / copper mod (For my Brother)
1 x Plume Veil white (Brother)
2 x I2 Nitecore Chargers (One for me, one for brother)
1 x Knight Mod carbon fibre
3 x Glass and Stainless Driptips
2 x Big Drippers, one black ane silver

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail Baby
> 
> And only 43 days since postage from fasttech!
> 
> ...


Epic vape mail. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/1/15)

Andre said:


> Epic vape mail. Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre 

Love this Carbon Knight! And the big drippers!! I foresee my Kayfuns / Russians getting much less use now.


----------



## DoubleD (30/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail Baby
> 
> And only 43 days since postage from fasttech!
> 
> ...


Awesome vape mail 
Your brother's setup is going to look sick


----------



## BooRad (30/1/15)

I think I'm in love...



eGrip with RBA base from eciggies
It's so tiny, that's a 15ml bottle next to it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

BooRad said:


> I think I'm in love...
> 
> View attachment 20490
> 
> ...


That RBA base vape is great. And the Virus is not to shabby either - gets better the longer it steeps, if you can.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/1/15)

BooRad said:


> I think I'm in love...
> 
> View attachment 20490
> 
> ...



The juice  + The PV  = 

Basic math

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BooRad (30/1/15)

Andre said:


> That RBA base vape is great. And the Virus is not to shabby either - gets better the longer it steeps, if you can.


I cannot do it captin', I don't have the powerrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (30/1/15)

Some vape mail. Some through post, some bought locally and some fetched far away.
Juice, flavors and VG.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (31/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Some vape mail. Some through post, some bought locally and some fetched far away.
> Juice, flavors and VG.


Baked blue is a very special juice! One of my favourite. Enjoy the new goodies


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

johan said:


> Received our groupy's up in Gauteng today as well - enjoy.



@johan, cant believe i missed this groupie...

Edit - Oh yes, I remember now, it was Stephen Rowley's group buy.


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

Silver said:


> @johan, cant believe i missed this groupie...
> 
> Edit - Oh yes, I remember now, it was Stephen Rowley's group buy.



Don't know who called it, who was tagged in and who not, it just happened.


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

johan said:


> Don't know who called it, who was tagged in and who not, it just happened.



Dont worry @johan, i recall that but I think I was very busy for a day or two when it got to crunch time on the group buy. Maybe the retailers will stock them at some point.


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

Silver said:


> Dont worry @johan, i recall that but I think I was very busy for a day or two when it got to crunch time on the group buy. Maybe the retailers will stock them at some point.



Somewhere saw a post that eciggies stock them as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TangoCharlie (31/1/15)

Had to get this just for the experiment. IN'AX Nano is tiny!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Vape mail picked up yesterday. Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tom (1/2/15)

Finally arrived....1.2 gigawatt sheer power.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/2/15)

Tom said:


> Finally arrived....1.2 gigawatt sheer power.


How does she vape? Please post a review as I was looking at getting one myself.


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)

Tom said:


> Finally arrived....1.2 gigawatt sheer power.



Kayfun v5?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (1/2/15)

Riddle said:


> Kayfun v5?


No, this one doesn't have nearly enough parts for it to be a new Kayfun

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan (2/2/15)

Some parts for Jane, mAN tank and flavours (not shown) from @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (2/2/15)

Just relieved this in the morning  authentic Derringer from the USA and some coil making devices!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/15)

Some awesome vape mail from @Rob Fisher - thanks Skipper.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

Andre said:


> Some awesome vape mail from @Rob Fisher - thanks Skipper.



I can't wait to get your feedback on the eight million rand atty!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (2/2/15)

What atty is that?


----------



## Riaz (2/2/15)

zadiac said:


> What atty is that?


chalice i think


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

Chalice III Atty


----------



## zadiac (2/2/15)

Ah, ok.


----------



## VandaL (2/2/15)

Sweet baby cheeses

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/2/15)

That derringer looks great @Paulie   enjoy and give us feedback when you've had some time with it


----------



## Stephen (2/2/15)

Andre said:


> Some awesome vape mail from @Andre
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/pC0abJB.jpg[/IMG]



[COLOR=#000000]Awesome vapemail[/COLOR] @Andre [COLOR=#000000]I'm looking forward to reading your impressions on the chalice.[/COLOR]

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/2/15)

Nice mail guys!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

New Squonking Box Mod! The Phidias! It took nearly three months to arrive and I thought it was a goner... but I guess it was stuck in JHB for the strike!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/2/15)

Some Mount Baker Vapor

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Some Mount Baker Vapor


Nice haul! You must tell us what that GWAR is like, I'm curious


----------



## Andre (2/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice haul! You must tell us what that GWAR is like, I'm curious


And the "Bloodbath" too, @Snape of Vape!


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/2/15)

@Andre and @BumbleBee will do. The gwar one is the bloodbath yes. Just took a couple of quick drags, very fruity, pretty nice as an initial impression. 

Have to say, only 11 of these bottles are mine though, order total was around 22 bottels.

Really looking forward to trying all of these.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/15)

Andre said:


> And the "Bloodbath" too, @Snape of Vape!


That's the stuff 

Named after this...erm.... "band"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (2/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> That's the stuff
> 
> Named after this...erm.... "band"
> 
> View attachment 20673


Gosh I've got a bottle of that. Almost full. It's faaaar too tooty fruity


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Gosh I've got a bottle of that. Almost full. It's faaaar too tooty fruity


ugh, that doesn't sound very dangerous, now does it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (2/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> ugh, that doesn't sound very dangerous, now does it?


Looks absolutely amazing in any tank though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Looks absolutely amazing in any tank though.


Had a look at the range a while ago, very tempting, would have jumped on it if it was available locally


----------



## VandaL (2/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Had a look at the range a while ago, very tempting, would have jumped on it if it was available locally


Only tried two, Jizzmoglobin is my favorite, yes that's the name  It's blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/2/15)

Ok, tried all of them on the Reo on the rm2. So far all are good, except the honey berries. Moved over to the Odin at 0.4 ohm now, honey berries are a lot better now, can taste the flavour nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (2/2/15)

Thanks @Oupa VM Rocks
Local is lekker

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (3/2/15)

Thanks @Zegee !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## capetocuba (3/2/15)

Late Xmas vape mail  Thanks to Mr Anonymous

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 8


----------



## Zegee (3/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Thanks @Zegee !
> 
> View attachment 20720


Pleasure bro 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (3/2/15)

whohooo! (and they are nice )



and all dressed up:



thanks @KieranD !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jos (3/2/15)

Courtesy of Mr Fisher






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

*Vape Mail Of Note!*
A big shout out to @JakesSA for a professional job done again (_shaving me Reo_), and to @VapeGrrl for the lovely gift (_now I can also blow clouds of clowns_)
 Both you guys from www.vapeclub.co.za _ROCK_ 








(_more to follow in the Reo Mail thread_)​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

johan said:


> *Vape Mail Of Note!*
> A big shout out to @JakesSA for a professional job done again (_shaving me Reo_), and to @VapeGrrl for the lovely gift (_now I can also blow clouds of clowns_)
> Both you guys from www.vapeclub.co.za _ROCK_
> 
> ...




Congraulations!

Was entertaining when you were blowing clouds with your EGrip at the last meet.

Looking forward to seeing the epic ones you gonna make with the new setup.


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

Oh @Zodd! - you should've become a politician , now I'm in the cloud blowing championship league with me Odin (courtesy of Vape Club)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

johan said:


> Oh @Zodd! - you should've become a politician , now I'm in the cloud blowing league with me Odin (courtesy of Vape Club)




I can't tell a lie. That was my downfall from becoming a politician. 

You must take a photo and post it in the cloud blowing thread. Can show everyone what the innocent little Grip can do.


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

Zodd said:


> I can't tell a lie. That was my downfall from becoming a politician.
> 
> You must take a photo and post it in the cloud blowing thread. Can show everyone what the innocent little Grip can do.



I wish I could, but me wife said I can't multi-task for the life of Murphey, I choose to believe her .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Vape King - Some TopQ Juice favorites of mine from way back! This will be a trip down memory lane for me! And also a Marquis RDA!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

From Vape Mob - Some needle nosed bottles for those silly atomisers that need a syringe or needle nose bottle to fill them!




And then some twisted 26g wire, a blue tank for Maria the Russian 91% and a drip tip! 




Then a Dark Horse RDA! It comes with three other plastic goodies... Who knows what the hell those are for?

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

OK I have worked out what the other goodies are for! That are giant sized drip tips for cloud blowing! Sheeeezzz!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (3/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> From Vape Mob - Some needle nosed bottles for those silly atomisers that need a syringe or needle nose bottle to fill them!
> 
> ...


Rob! woah you not messing around i see lol


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

Zodd said:


> I can't tell a lie. That was my downfall from becoming a politician.
> 
> You must take a photo and post it in the cloud blowing thread. Can show everyone what the innocent little Grip can do.



I wish I could, but me wife said I can't multi-task for the life of Murphey, I choose to believe her .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (3/2/15)

johan said:


> *Vape Mail Of Note!*
> A big shout out to @JakesSA for a professional job done again (_shaving me Reo_), and to @VapeGrrl for the lovely gift (_now I can also blow clouds of clowns_)
> Both you guys from www.vapeclub.co.za _ROCK_
> 
> ...


Enjoy!! let us know how she vapes!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Rob! woah you not messing around i see lol



@Paulie I'm learning from the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

johan said:


> *Vape Mail Of Note!*
> A big shout out to @JakesSA for a professional job done again (_shaving me Reo_), and to @VapeGrrl for the lovely gift (_now I can also blow clouds of clowns_)
> Both you guys from www.vapeclub.co.za _ROCK_
> 
> ...



PS: @VapeGrrl, I will especially, just for you, take a "selfie" with the Odin on the Reo, blowing huge clouds at the Vapefest, Ireland end of 2015.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaRoach (3/2/15)

Vape mail fasttech kayfun v4 still early days but it seems iv hit the china lottery very impressed with it, time will tell if it leaks or not.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## andro (3/2/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
All arrived safe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (3/2/15)

And this ( the mech ) was hand delivered . 
Loving this thing

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I have worked out what the other goodies are for! That are giant sized drip tips for cloud blowing! Sheeeezzz!



Told you at the last meet you're gonna lose your mind too!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Told you at the last meet you're gonna lose your mind too!



My mind has gone... and at this rate my throat and breathing apparatus is not far behind!


----------



## Arthster (4/2/15)

DaRoach said:


> Vape mail fasttech kayfun v4 still early days but it seems iv hit the china lottery very impressed with it, time will tell if it leaks or not.
> View attachment 20762
> View attachment 20763
> View attachment 20764
> View attachment 20765



@DaRoach If you still have a slight funky taste to the K4 give it a quick wash with MR Muscle bathroom cleaner and then another quick dip in sunlight water. The mr muscle gets rid of the machine oil flavor like no ones business. also make sure you get lots of it down the air screw. There is quite a bit of oil in there and below the deck where the wicking holes start as well as inside the wick holes. I had a nice stream of black gunk run out of there when I did mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/2/15)

Authentic combo

Limitless Mod
454 Big Block 
Dark Knight drip tip

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (4/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Authentic combo
> 
> Limitless Mod
> 454 Big Block
> Dark Knight drip tip



Ooh how is that Dark Knight, I have one coming maybe at the end of the week


----------



## VapeSnow (4/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Ooh how is that Dark Knight, I have one coming maybe at the end of the week


It is amazing. You really going to love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (4/2/15)

halo all went to fetch my goodies this morning.now its time to be cum a juice freak.
​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/2/15)

Subtank mini from Atmos vape shop, here in sunny old zim 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Subtank mini from Atmos vape shop, here in sunny old zim
> 
> View attachment 20836
> 
> ...


Just got my Subtank Mini from @KieranD this week and haven't put it down

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaRoach (4/2/15)

Arthster said:


> @DaRoach If you still have a slight funky taste to the K4 give it a quick wash with MR Muscle bathroom cleaner and then another quick dip in sunlight water. The mr muscle gets rid of the machine oil flavor like no ones business. also make sure you get lots of it down the air screw. There is quite a bit of oil in there and below the deck where the wicking holes start as well as inside the wick holes. I had a nice stream of black gunk run out of there when I did mine.


Thanks for the advice and you are right it does have a slight off tast ill give it a go over the weekend.


----------



## RezaD (4/2/15)

DaRoach said:


> Thanks for the advice and you are right it does have a slight off tast ill give it a go over the weekend.


Or you can use clean green lemon and then sunlight liquid. By the way what was the sku of the kayfun v4? Thanks


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/2/15)

@DaRoach A soak in white vinegar, followed by a rinse with water works for me.


----------



## DaRoach (4/2/15)

RezaD said:


> Or you can use clean green lemon and then sunlight liquid. By the way what was the sku of the kayfun v4? Thanks


SKU: 2018000 is is the first actual one that was available but i cannot recomend this one it did leak on me ,easy fix though changed one oring to a bigger one and had to beef up another with thread sealer tape under it. I see they have an infinite version kayfun v4 on fasttech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

Just got around to ripping out the pre-installed coil on the Lemo Drop. Put a very sexy little 0.75 coil (26g, 7 wraps) in there. Had to Google (http://m.imgur.com/a/bt4um) the wicking and repeat twice , but suddenly my slight disappointment changed to a huge cloud of pure joy! This thing is lovely.




BTW, have these long pipe drip tips on everything now, courtesy of @Melinda and @Derick and they rock so hard it hurts !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Just got around to ripping out the pre-installed coil on the Lemo Drop. Put a very sexy little 0.75 coil (26g, 7 wraps) in there. Had to Google (http://m.imgur.com/a/bt4um) the wicking and repeat twice , but suddenly my slight disappointment changed to a huge cloud of pure joy! This thing is lovely.
> 
> View attachment 20842
> 
> ...



I got one of those long drip tips from @Derick as well...cools down any vape. Very happy with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I got one of those long drip tips from @Derick as well...cools down any vape. Very happy with it


I love a cool Vape. Have these little tips on everything but the Atlantis and the Subtank, where the open draw cools the Vape for me. Must have in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

Dassie said:


> I love a cool Vape. Have these little tips on everything but the Atlantis and the Subtank, where the open draw cools the Vape for me. Must have in my opinion



I'm the same...cool is cool 

I also like that it extends the "end you suck on" so I can leave the mod on the table and vape it like drinking with a straw...it's my new party trick

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I'm the same...cool is cool
> 
> I also like that it extends the "end you suck on" so I can leave the mod on the table and vape it like drinking with a straw...it's my new party trick


Now that's just lazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (4/2/15)

Oh the joy of re-discovering a bottle of great juice that you left to steep (because the first time you got it, it was so yummy you finished it long before it was ready) and forgot where you put it .. That sweet indulgence that is @Melinda 's Nilla' s Custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (4/2/15)

This SMPL is really one awesome mech.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (4/2/15)

looks good @Riddle,like the combo with the plume veil looks very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (4/2/15)

Oooo plume vail... My current dripper of choice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen (4/2/15)

that's my next one or the smok skar,or the magma


----------



## Michaelsa (4/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

Did any one else notice that when you read this thread, the next morning money seems to be missing from your bank account? weird don't you think?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (5/2/15)

Had to get some of the now legendary VM Tropical Ice,oh and my fav drip tips

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> Had to get some of the now legendary VM Tropical Ice,oh and my fav drip tips



Winner Winner John! Chicken Dinner tonight!


----------



## andro (5/2/15)

Thanks @KieranD awesome service as usual

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

owesome @Andro.loving it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

andro said:


> Thanks @KieranD awesome service as usual
> View attachment 20896



Nice @andro

Please give us feedback on the temperature controlled aspire coils.


----------



## andro (5/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice @andro
> 
> Please give us feedback on the temperature controlled aspire coils.



will do . let me use them 1 or 2 days and will open a tread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

that will be owesome @andro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (6/2/15)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## andro (6/2/15)

Thanks @Oupa look awesome .

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Dassie (6/2/15)

Arthster said:


> View attachment 20942


Have one of these - handle with loving care though - she is a battery eater! You probably know this, but make really sure your atty's positive sticks out enough, otherwise she will melt your smurf!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/15)

andro said:


> Thanks @Oupa look awesome .
> View attachment 20950


Stunning! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (6/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Have one of these - handle with loving care though - she is a battery eater! You probably know this, but make really sure your atty's positive sticks out enough, otherwise she will melt your smurf!



This one has a strange center pin, it slides inside the insulator. If you undo the cap and screw the atty in all the way then the pin sticks out more this in turn then causes the botton section to have a bigger gap when you screw that end on

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dassie (6/2/15)

Arthster said:


> This one has a strange center pin, it slides inside the insulator. If you undo the cap and screw the atty in all the way then the pin sticks out more this in turn then causes the botton section to have a bigger gap when you screw that end on


Have the same "problem" - with some of my atty's the bottom goes all the way in, and with others, it sticks out. got used to it and more than forgave it, because it is by far the best mech I've used. Performance is amazing.

PS - actually just noticed yours is a Manhattan, mine is an Apollo. I think yours is a better design.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (6/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Have the same "problem" - with some of my atty's the bottom goes all the way in, and with others, it sticks out. got used to it and more than forgave it, because it is by far the best mech I've used. Performance is amazing.
> 
> PS - actually just noticed yours is a Manhattan, mine is an Apollo. I think yours is a better design.



That is good to know thanks. I really want to get use to vaping on mechs. And be less tech relient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (6/2/15)

I love my mechs. Something "authentic" about using something where it's just you, the battery and a good build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (6/2/15)

Dassie said:


> I love my mechs. Something "authentic" about using something where it's just you, the battery and a good build.



And thats why I want to learn good mech skills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon (7/2/15)

My new Vape baby! Eleaf iStick 30W with Kangertech Subtank Mini. Smoking Bacco B flavour. Loving it!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## gripen (7/2/15)

looks good @Puff_the_Dragon bet it vapes owesome and is pure heaven.


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon (7/2/15)

gripen said:


> looks good @Puff_the_Dragon bet it vapes owesome and is pure heaven.


@gripen it is sooooo amazing! I dont even want to go back to my Nautilus mini atty. The clouds are fantastic! The airflow too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (7/2/15)

that's owesome @Puff_the_Dragon think that is my next setup,everything is better with decant airflow,glad you are on cloud 9 with youre combo,looks fantastic,vape up a storm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/15)

They have finally arrived.... the Smurfs are here, accompanied by a bunch of Leprechauns 




those efests have overstayed their welcome, it's time for them to move on

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

Graet stuff @BumbleBee loving it


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> They have finally arrived.... the Smurfs are here, accompanied by a bunch of Leprechauns
> 
> View attachment 21067
> 
> ...


You are set for load shedding. Are the Smurfs not supposed to be blue?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Matt (9/2/15)

Andre said:


> You are set for load shedding. Are the Smurfs not supposed to be blue?



Heard the new ones are green now like the sony's.


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

fantastic a green smurf,most likely they got jellus of the blue ones


----------



## TylerD (9/2/15)

I really do not see a green smurf....only green leprechauns? 
Please enlighten me? 
You guys on rondkyk twak?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (9/2/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape for the excellent service and amazeballs price on this preorder! 
Have 150 reasons to open my 21g Kanthal and make a snow storm

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## RIEFY (9/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 21070
> View attachment 21071
> View attachment 21072
> Thanks @Sir Vape for the excellent service and amazeballs price on this preorder!
> Have 150 reasons to open my 21g Kanthal and make a snow storm


Congrats Mr Pollo...... Hope she brings you huge clouds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/15)

Andre said:


> You are set for load shedding. Are the Smurfs not supposed to be blue?


The colour may be a bit off in the photo. The 18650 Samsungs (Smurfs) are blue, the 18350 Vappowers (Leprechauns) are bright green

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## LandyMan (9/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The colour may be a bit off in the photo. The 18650 Samsungs (Smurfs) are blue, the 18350 Vappowers (Leprechauns) are bright green


I see grey and yellow


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

that's owesome @capetocuba looks outstanding.let us no how it vapes


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> I see grey and yellow


I think they do that to bugger us around, impossible colours to photograph indoors accurately. Like red Ferraris always come out orange


----------



## VandaL (9/2/15)

Some noms from the mob.

Epic vapemail coming later.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD (9/2/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

owesome @VandaL let us now how it is.never had those juice before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

My no 1 tobacco, Tark's Select Reserve Matador, in 18 mg imported from Vapers House in France. Unfortunately no longer available at VapeMob. And a tobacco custard to try out.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (9/2/15)

Andre said:


> My no 1 tobacco, Tark's Select Reserve Matador, in 18 mg imported from Vapers House in France. Unfortunately no longer available at VapeMob. And a tobacco custard to try out.


I were eyeing that Nick's Smoked Custard. Please let us know what you think of it?


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

TylerD said:


> I were eyeing that Nick's Smoked Custard. Please let us know what you think of it?


Shall do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (9/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> They have finally arrived.... the Smurfs are here, accompanied by a bunch of Leprechauns
> 
> View attachment 21067
> 
> ...


@BumbleBee is that the FT batteries?

How long did the canoe take?


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/15)

kimbo said:


> @BumbleBee is that the FT batteries?
> 
> How long did the canoe take?


yep, 73 days


----------



## kimbo (9/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> yep, 73 days


thank you

So the poor bugger in my canoe is about half way now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (9/2/15)

Vape mail any1?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (9/2/15)

Pic uploaded twice.....my bad hehe


----------



## Ricgt (9/2/15)

@Jakey dam thats epic! Hows the Doge?


----------



## Jakey (9/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> @Jakey dam thats epic! Hows the Doge?


sick!!!! Everythings sick lmao, vaping has just evolved for me, next upgrade......m twisp

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

looking good buddy.vape up a storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/2/15)

Jakey said:


> sick!!!! Everythings sick lmao, vaping has just evolved for me, next upgrade......m twisp



Whoa now, take it easy...twisp is only for the advanced vapers

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (9/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Whoa now, take it easy...twisp is only for the advanced vapers


Lmao, clearo or neo? Damn, just too much to choose from when it comes to twisp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (9/2/15)

Been waiting to open this one 

First,





2x IPV MINI 2 70w (first in the country afaik) coupled with 6 tubs of native wicks





Some noms from heathers 3x100ml 2x50ml





*Mutation X V3* blk sub ohm, 3 battery condoms, Clapton wire, Gplat red 24g, Dark Knight drip tip, 2 puffs Trabuco drip tip, *Troll V1.5 *black, *Doge X*, *CLT V3* sub ohm, Efest ohm meter, and *The Ology RDA* by Faceless (maker of the veritas)





IPV 3 next to my new DRAGON 70w device. IPV MINI 2 is just amazing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paulie (9/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Been waiting to open this one
> 
> First,
> 
> ...


Now that's vapemail!! Congrats bro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

that's how vapers receive mail.a box full hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 21070
> View attachment 21071
> View attachment 21072
> Thanks @Sir Vape for the excellent service and amazeballs price on this preorder!
> Have 150 reasons to open my 21g Kanthal and make a snow storm




ENJOY IT BRO!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Been waiting to open this one
> 
> First,
> 
> ...


Epic vape mail. Enjoy, and do tell us about it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (10/2/15)

My first proper juice order






Bavarian Cream
Nilla Custard
Frost Bite
Cherry
Cherry Cola
Ambrosia

@Derick & @Melinda Thanks for the V-Day gift, I have no idea how I'm suppose to wait for the 14th to try it  You guys have truly amazing service

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## gripen (10/2/15)

fantastic @Rotten_Bunny you are going to love it,were is the happy holidays hahaha


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/15)

Native wicks from @Paulie this stuff is the business!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Raslin (10/2/15)

Got home today to fine this awesomeness waiting for me thats to the guys at The Puff Station.






Thanks @Ricgt your service is awesome.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (10/2/15)

gripen said:


> fantastic @Rotten_Bunny you are going to love it,were is the happy holidays hahaha



I think I need a shower if you can smell me all the way from Midrand 

My bank balance committed suicide, so no monies for more juice, but I think there might be a couple more post from me in here this week 

@kimbo thank you so very much for ruining any chance of me saving money, ever....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (10/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> I think I need a shower if you can smell me all the way from Midrand
> 
> My bank balance committed suicide, so no monies for more juice, but I think there might be a couple more post from me in here this week
> 
> @kimbo thank you so very much for ruining any chance of me saving money, ever....



Pleasure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> My first proper juice order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, this is the first SkyBlue Ambrosia sighting on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Justink (10/2/15)

First Vape Mail post!
Oooh the juicy goodness!
Cant wait for them to be steeped and ready.

Thanks so much to @Melinda from @skybluevaping!
You shall definately receive more orders from my wife and I!
Fantastic service! 
Got another parcel arriving this week...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

Justink said:


> First Vape Mail post!
> Oooh the juicy goodness!
> Cant wait for them to be steeped and ready.
> Got another parcel arriving this week...


Awesome first vape mail immortalized here. Enjoy being the mad chemist!


----------



## Justink (10/2/15)

Raslin said:


> Got home today to fine this awesomeness waiting for me thats to the guys at The Puff Station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can second that, awesome service from Ric at The Puff Station!
Mines on the way from the good 'ol 031 to the 014! (kzn to Limpopo)
Excite

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (10/2/15)

Justink said:


> I can second that, awesome service from Ric at The Puff Station!
> Mines on the way from the good 'ol 031 to the 014! (kzn to Limpopo)
> Excite


Cool, where about in limpopo, I was in polokwane today. 8 hours on the road for a 90 min meeting


----------



## gripen (10/2/15)

owesome thats my valley i lived in thabazimbi all my life until now


----------



## Justink (10/2/15)

Raslin said:


> Cool, where about in limpopo, I was in polokwane today. 8 hours on the road for a 90 min meeting



12km out of Modimolle/Nylstroom.
Sounds like quite a drive, hope it was a productive meeting for all that mission.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Justink (10/2/15)

gripen said:


> owesome thats my valley i lived in thabazimbi all my life until now



Ha ha ha! Reverse Snap!
I lived in Kyalami/Midrand and then to KZN, and then (for the past 3 years) to Limpopo


----------



## gripen (10/2/15)

hahahaha just the other way around.hahaha,i still go to thabazimbi to hunt tho,couldn't go last year,but this year its on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (10/2/15)

Yeah, it was. I am busy with an ERP system for UL. So make the trip once a week. But its almost done.


----------



## thekeeperza (11/2/15)

Some juice stock.
Firstly from Voodoo - thank you @Zeki Hilmi 



And then from Juicy Joe's - thank you @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## gripen (11/2/15)

that's owesome @thekeeperza let us now how they are,have never tried the juices of voodoo.


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

The Vape Mail hath cometh...

Thank you @Derick for the inspiration to get going, and @Melinda for the sterling service, once again 




MWAhahahahaaaha

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick (11/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vape Mail hath cometh...
> 
> Thank you @Derick for the inspiration to get going, and @Melinda for the sterling service, once again
> 
> ...



DUDE!!


 Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

Derick said:


> DUDE!!
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Oh I intend to 

...now to decide where to start.... hmmm, maybe some Fudge Brownie, or erm...... I'll see you guys later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/15)

Jeeslike @BumbleBee, you are surely going to come up with the most complex juice ever.

"It tastes like.... everything."

Enjoy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

@BumbleBee stop sniffing the flavour bottles and get to work...we expect a magical concoction from you very soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/2/15)

Got some goodies from VapeClub and skyblue; yumm
Two very special jooses.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Robert Howes (11/2/15)

did it at least come with a recipe book, lol.


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/15)

Alex said:


> Got some goodies from VapeClub and skyblue; yumm
> Two very special jooses.



What's Axe1?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

free3dom said:


> @BumbleBee stop sniffing the flavour bottles and get to work...we expect a magical concoction from you very soon


Already mixed, just trying to resist the urge to saturate a wick with the stuff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

Robert Howes said:


> did it at least come with a recipe book, lol.


Shucks.... @Melinda forgot to publish one.... *hint hint*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

Alex said:


> Got some goodies from VapeClub and skyblue; yumm
> Two very special jooses.


No bud, you're going to have to elaborate.... I'm getting nappy rash


----------



## gripen (11/2/15)

@BumbleBee now that is how a diy setup looks.hahaha,fantastic buddy,have fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Already mixed, just trying to resist the urge to saturate a wick with the stuff



Better known as "The Vaper's Dilema" 

To vape a crappy hot of the press DIY or to wait for it to get nice and steeped....
I struggle with it every day - I lose frequently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (11/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Shucks.... @Melinda forgot to publish one.... *hint hint*


heh, you can just go here for plenty of recipes - a lot of them using TFA and Capellas

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick (11/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Better known as "The Vaper's Dilema"
> 
> To vape a crappy hot of the press DIY or to wait for it to get nice and steeped....
> I struggle with it every day - I lose frequently


I taste all my creations right off the bat, sometimes even making adjustments, but once I call it final, I let it steep before calling it a success

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

New Web Cam that can do wide angle video for You Tube! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail of Epic proportions! BULK Tropical Ice! Whooooooo!  @Oupa you rock!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail of Epic proportions! BULK Tropical Ice! Whooooooo!  @Oupa you rock!
> 
> View attachment 21231


Now that is a great idea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (11/2/15)

think i need to get my happy holidays in 1l bottles hahaha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A USA made Ohm Meter that goes down to 3 digits!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (11/2/15)

that's pretty neet @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some Native Wick to try!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Atty Stands to build on... Beautifully machined wood! Real quality work!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (11/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> No bud, you're going to have to elaborate.... I'm getting nappy rash



The "axel" is a name that @VapeGrrl came up with, for the recipe that she has been mixing for *me *exclusively for awhile now. I found the name very amusing indeed. 

"It's got some banana and coconut notes but it's not a banana or coconut juice. It's got an earthy rich flavor that underpins the sweetness from the aforementioned tropical fruits and a hint of tobacco. There's a dark, almost herbal tone that rides alone with all the other flavors in this complex juice. Every hit is a little bit different, each subtle flavor taking the stage for just a second on inhale and exhale. The inhale is warm and rich and sweet and the exhale is smooth and has a slight cooling sensation."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some quality stone drip tips!

One for Amba and one for Lily!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/15)

Derick said:


> heh, you can just go here for plenty of recipes - a lot of them using TFA and Capellas


Didn't know about that one, Thanks 

btw.... I had to try the Fudge Brownie.... tastes like a Dunlop.... will leave it for a bit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Subtank Mini and Nano!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Extended tank for the Atlantis! Yeah!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (11/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Didn't know about that one, Thanks
> 
> btw.... I had to try the Fudge Brownie.... tastes like a Dunlop.... will leave it for a bit


hah - fudge brownie is very strong, if you mix it too strong it kinda tastes like burnt cake-pan scrapings after you take out the cake

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Really happy to find these two 2013 versions of the Cyclone with the concave deck! Now to send them to the Vape Doctor @JakesSA to have them converted to BF! Three cheers for the Vape Doctor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

Derick said:


> I taste all my creations right off the bat, sometimes even making adjustments, but once I call it final, I let it steep before calling it a success



...or a failure 

But I definitely need to taste immediately after mixing - the not knowing would kill me


----------



## Derick (11/2/15)

free3dom said:


> ...or a failure
> 
> But I definitely need to taste immediately after mixing - the not knowing would kill me


Yeah I'm the same, if I let it steep for two weeks, then by the time I taste it I forgot what I was trying to achieve

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stephen (11/2/15)

Stocking up on juices from Juicy Joes including two new flavours from Nicoticket - Radioactive & Raz Cup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

SkyBlue Vape Mail 

Some more DIY goodies




And something mysterious...I hope it's not Pandora's Box...




...because I opened it to take a look inside 




And it was filled with love 

I did make a promise not to vape it until Saturday the 14th...so now the wait begins...
(to be continued) 

Thanks @Melinda... 10/10 
(flavour rating TBD in 2 sleeps)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (12/2/15)

Epic Fasttech!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/2/15)

So after 94 days my first mount Baker vapour order arrived! Needless to say I now have a couple of doubles. The colour differs quite a bit as these juices have spent a couple of extra days steeping. 
I'll probably end up selling these as I have far too much juice at the moment.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Delta II!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/15)

VapeMail Baby! 

Liquids for my Ultrasonic Cleaner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dassie (12/2/15)

free3dom said:


> SkyBlue Vape Mail
> 
> Some more DIY goodies
> 
> ...


@Melinda gave me the speech too  and so far I've been a really good boy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

Dassie said:


> @Melinda gave me the speech too  and so far I've been a really good boy



It's getting harder by the minute...but I've been good too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie (12/2/15)

free3dom said:


> It's getting harder by the minute...but I've been good too


I think I need to test it just once so I know how it changes with steeping .. But then I did that with my first bottle of Custard.. And I never really found out how that bottle would have ended up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (12/2/15)

Dassie said:


> I think I need to test it just once so I know how it changes with steeping .. But then I did that with my first bottle of Custard.. And I never really found out how that bottle would have ended up



I have that same problem...will lock it up until Sat...or it will be all gone by tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (12/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I have that same problem...will lock it up until Sat...or it will be all gone by tomorrow morning


Not saying I know what it tastes like, but if it did, I would say it is really really nice..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (13/2/15)

Some Vapour Mountain love..
Thank you @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Justink (13/2/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Justink (13/2/15)

Oh ya!!! Damn this thing is amazing! First time vapping on a setup other than my twisp! So chuffed! Thanks Ric at @The Puff Station

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Justink said:


> Oh ya!!! Damn this thing is amazing! First time vapping on a setup other than my twisp! So chuffed! Thanks Ric at @The Puff Station


A shock to the system for sure, but of the amazing kinds!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ricgt (13/2/15)

Justink said:


> Oh ya!!! Damn this thing is amazing! First time vapping on a setup other than my twisp! So chuffed! Thanks Ric at @The Puff Station



Its only a pleasure bud! I am so glad she survived the trip form Ballito to Modimolle and that they didn't get lost along the way…

Haha yeah from a twist to that setup is like stepping out of a city golf and into a Bugatti Veyron


----------



## Lee (13/2/15)

Goblin v1.2 from @Ricgt!
Awesome rta! Thanks Ricardo, great service!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

My first vape mail ever, circa 2007 I think

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ricgt (13/2/15)

Lee said:


> View attachment 21348
> Goblin v1.2 from @Ricgt!
> Awesome rta! Thanks Ricardo, great service!



Anytime bud! I would have never spotted that they were V1.2's if it wasn't for your dude


----------



## Ricgt (13/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> My first vape mail ever, circa 2007 I think



Lol retro vapemail, what is it even?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Every now and again a new vendor comes along that does things just a little different to everyone else... @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA from Vape Club with their modding atties to BF for Reonauts and Lindsay's awesome packaging and making the arrival of Vape Mail just that more exciting.




Well I ordered a Goblin v1.2 and some Kanthal from @Ricgt at The Puff Station. I ordered from him for two reasons... Firstly I love his restaurant in Ballito and he makes the best Peri Peri Chicken around! Secondly he was the first to have the version 1.2 available!




My parcel arrived first thing this morning and was very well packed with foam and bubble wrap etc... a nice envelope with a colour invoice included and the part I love the most... a personalised hand written note saying thanks for supporting his business. And that's not all... I got a sample of Bacon Cotton to try.... and that's not all... I got a bottle of his special Peri Peri Sauce! Nice touch! 



Winner Winner Peri Peri Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Lee (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every now and again a new vendor comes along that does things just a little different to everyone else... @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA from Vape Club with their modding atties to BF for Reonauts and Lindsay's awesome packaging and making the arrival of Vape Mail just that more exciting.
> 
> View attachment 21349
> 
> ...


You porra's are a different breed! Nice touch with the sauce @Ricgt !
Nice toilet roll holder @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ricgt (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every now and again a new vendor comes along that does things just a little different to everyone else... @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA from Vape Club with their modding atties to BF for Reonauts and Lindsay's awesome packaging and making the arrival of Vape Mail just that more exciting.
> 
> View attachment 21349
> 
> ...



Gosh Rob thank you so much for the kind words, reading that has made my day

Enjoy your new toys and let me know what you think of the Cotton Bacon?


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> Lol retro vapemail, what is it even?


It's called a Mini Cig ... that's it ... no other branding or anything


----------



## Ricgt (13/2/15)

Lee said:


> You porra's are a different breed! Nice touch with the sauce @Ricgt !
> Nice toilet roll holder @Rob Fisher !



Haha @Lee we are a mad bunch on the best of days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt (13/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> It's called a Mini Cig ... that's it ... no other branding or anything



Mini cig, jeez I thought it was a Maxi Cigar or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> Gosh Rob thank you so much for the kind words, reading that has made my day
> 
> Enjoy your new toys and let me know what you think of the Cotton Bacon?



Haven't tested it just yet... it's on my plan of things to do today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every now and again a new vendor comes along that does things just a little different to everyone else... @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA from Vape Club with their modding atties to BF for Reonauts and Lindsay's awesome packaging and making the arrival of Vape Mail just that more exciting.
> 
> View attachment 21349
> 
> ...



Now thats leaker cape mail!
Chicken dinner tonight is going to be top notch with that sauce to add the perfect flavour. 

With fantastic service like that and adding in a personal touch, I see The Puff Station becoming a big player in the future.
Hats off to you @Ricgt

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lee (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't tested it just yet... it's on my plan of things to do today!


A video would be nice...... @Rob Fisher


----------



## TylerD (13/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> Gosh Rob thank you so much for the kind words, reading that has made my day
> 
> Enjoy your new toys and let me know what you think of the Cotton Bacon?


Please will you make your sauce available on your site? I would love to buy some!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Please will you make your sauce available on your site? I would love to buy some!


And sommer the recipe as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

Some proper vape mail 




Thanks Vape Club

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Lee said:


> A video would be nice...... @Rob Fisher



Roger that!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (13/2/15)

I got some more vape mail 
(and these I'm actually allowed to use today  )

26G Kanthal (on a nice big spool)
2M Rayon
Tugboat v2 Clone RDA 




Thanks to @LandyMan at Vape Escape

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I got some more vape mail
> (and these I'm actually allowed to use today  )
> 
> 26G Kanthal (on a nice big spool)
> ...


Only a pleasure @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

Such an awesome vape mail from VapeClub that made my day!




Super packaging. Valentines day surprise! 




Sig 100 W Plus and smurf batts
Subtank Mini
Coils for the little Evod

And some valentines heart chocs and complimentary wicking material

So special. I am so excited. 

Thanks so much @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl. You guys are champions

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

Forgot to mention the smurfs came in these really useful little plastic battery holders. Thanks again guys !


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> Such an awesome vape mail from VapeClub that made my day!
> 
> View attachment 21362
> 
> ...


oooooh wie! Awesome haul @Silver

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks so much @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl. You guys are champions



Winner Winner Romatic Chciken Dinner! Nice one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/2/15)

@Silver nice to see you joining the high wattage club too. My Sigelei is still in the post, But i'm hopeful I'll come home to find a parcel slip in my post box one of the nights next week 

I think you'll like the Subtank Mini, with the 0.5 ohm OCC coil the vape is really good, especially if you're using a menthol based juice. I was using mine at 13.5W and it was a really good vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> Such an awesome vape mail from VapeClub that made my day!
> 
> View attachment 21362
> 
> ...


Woah!! You really do always get a great selection of goodies~

I see clouds for days in the future!!

Post some pics of your new toys in Regtown once you up and running and shout if you need any help bud!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Some nice vapemail on a Friday to help with this flu I got!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dr Phil (13/2/15)

Sexy box mod damn


----------



## zadiac (13/2/15)

Where did you buy the box mod Paul?


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy the box mod Paul?




I got it from one of my suppliers in the USA bud. Labratliquids.


----------



## Alex (13/2/15)

That's one sick boxmod @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Some nice vapemail on a Friday to help with this flu I got!!
> 
> View attachment 21370
> 
> ...


@Paulie how is the MilkMan liquid?


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> @Paulie how is the MilkMan liquid?



Its very nice but i wouldn't say its the best juice i have vaped but it is delicious


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Its very nice but i wouldn't say its the best juice i have vaped but it is delicious


Awesome im crazy about the vaping Rabbit line. I tasted the white rabbit and WOW WOW that stuff were good.


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome im crazy about the vaping Rabbit line. I tasted the white rabbit and WOW WOW that stuff were good.


Yeah i have the whole line infront of me  Pineapple express is very good! and Milkman


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

Awesome. If you dont like the others ill take them off your hands lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Some nice vapemail on a Friday to help with this flu I got!!
> 
> View attachment 21370
> 
> ...


You have milkman hope you saved some for me  how is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You have milkman hope you saved some for me  how is it?




I did and yes its very nice im liking it more and more i vape it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/15)

Paulie said:


> I did and yes its very nice im liking it more and more i vape it


Ooooh goodie  I just love it's packaging


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ooooh goodie  I just love it's packaging


lol im gonna post a pic of mike on mine


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/15)

Paulie said:


> lol im gonna post a pic of mike on mine


Hahahahaha


----------



## MurderDoll (15/2/15)

Now this might not seem like much Vape Mail to you guys. 

But to me it's quite a big deal. 
Especially for the fact that I'm sitting in Iraq. 

I have managed to acquire a small supply of "juice" to see me through to the end of my trip. 

Only issue now is that everything I have with me is setup to get the best throat hit and Flavour out of 3mg and 6mg liquids. 

This here is 18mg!! 

Ha ha. One toot and I will have a serious silver on my hands!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Paulie (15/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Now this might not seem like much Vape Mail to you guys.
> 
> But to me it's quite a big deal.
> Especially for the fact that I'm sitting in Iraq.
> ...



Shoo bro drop ur watts to like 5 lol Goodluck!! and congrats on finding bud~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (15/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Now this might not seem like much Vape Mail to you guys.
> 
> But to me it's quite a big deal.
> Especially for the fact that I'm sitting in Iraq.
> ...


See if you can find some VG to dilute maybe?


----------



## MurderDoll (15/2/15)

Andre said:


> See if you can find some VG to dilute maybe?


Thats actually what I originally asked for.
And I got this instead. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## audiophile011 (16/2/15)

Bumpedy bump

It's been a generous weekend, with a whole bunch of new juices to add to the collection. 

The Five Pawns was a valentines gift from the wife - I'm a lucky man. I have yet to try them all out, but as it stands, the Black cigar is as addictively good as simple tobacco's come, the Blackbird is absolutely sublime in its complexity and flavor, and the Vape King Love Potion has fast become my favorite "sweet" flavor. BRILLIANT job, VK.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (16/2/15)

It is here, my first mod i bought for myself 6 months ago, thank you SAPO

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## annemarievdh (16/2/15)

Stunning @kimbo. Love the stand aswell


----------



## hands (16/2/15)

thank you for the rayon @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (16/2/15)

hands said:


> thank you for the rayon @Rob Fisher.
> View attachment 21481


And I see a Cyclone and some button covers in there as well. Preparing for the Reo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (16/2/15)

Andre said:


> And I see a Cyclone and some button covers in there as well. Preparing for the Reo?


the buttons and cyclone came in for engraving. i am getting exited to join the reo club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (16/2/15)

sUm N0mZZZ 4om sIR vAPE *hides from rob*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (16/2/15)

VandaL said:


> sUm N0mZZZ 4om sIR vAPE *hides from rob*




Congrats on the Vapemail!
Those juices are looking very yummy!
Loved the "sUm N0mZZZ"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/2/15)

Before I get fined by @Stroodlepuff and @Rob Fisher and before I finish all my juice.

Here is my vapemail from the VK ANML and SMAX Launch

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## PutRid (17/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Before I get fined by @Stroodlepuff and @Rob Fisher and before I finish all my juice.
> 
> Here is my vapemail from the VK ANML and SMAX Launch


And? Please tell us how the juices are?


----------



## Yiannaki (17/2/15)

PutRid said:


> And? Please tell us how the juices are?


Incredible dude! They most definitely live up to the hype. 

Looper is my favourite of the lot. Spot on with its fruit loop flavour. It brings back childhood memories

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## PutRid (17/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Incredible dude! They most definitely live up to the hype.
> 
> Looper is my favourite of the lot. Spot on with its fruit loop flavour. It brings back childhood memories


Awesome. Im so keen on looper. But R350, R11.66 for 1 ml, im having a hard time fighting my conscience with this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/2/15)

PutRid said:


> Awesome. Im so keen on looper. But R350, R11.66 for 1 ml, im having a hard time fighting my conscience with this.



I know what you mean bro. Certainly not cheap but well worth it. It can be a once in a while juice (if you can fight the urge to vape it constantly and manage to avoid an addiction)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I know what you mean bro. Certainly not cheap but well worth it. It can be a once in a while juice (if you can fight the urge to vape it constantly and manage to avoid an addiction)



That there is a problem....no-one who has ever tried Looper can seriously believe that moderation would be possible

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PutRid (17/2/15)

Vape mail delivered personally by @VapeSnow of Twisted vape. Thanks again man always great service.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (17/2/15)

Some other juice!
Had a bit of a taste on my finger, and it tastes damn good! Now to get something to use it on.
Thank you @Ricgt ! I just know I'll have to order some more juice quite soon!
Cotton Bacon and Peri peri! Delicious.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (17/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> My first vape mail ever, circa 2007 I think


lol, looks like old ass vibrators, HEHE


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

Took this pic a while back with the intention to post, and ended up getting carried away. Vape mail...from the paaaast

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

And some moar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

And my spoils from VK yesterday. I feel showing off is warranted.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ricgt (17/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Please will you make your sauce available on your site? I would love to buy some!



@TylerD hey bud, just for you. Peri-Peri live on the website and shipping Country


TylerD said:


> Some other juice!
> Had a bit of a taste on my finger, and it tastes damn good! Now to get something to use it on.
> Thank you @Ricgt ! I just know I'll have to order some more juice quite soon!
> Cotton Bacon and Peri peri! Delicious.
> ...



Haha it's only a pleasure bud. It goes down well with just about anything, pizza, pasta and any meat dish you can imagine! Thank's again for the order

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Smells amazing. Thanks for super quick delivery @Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Smells amazing. Thanks for super quick delivery @Sir Vape.


That juice is quite nice, reminds me of





I suppose Bakers managed to capture the essence of Thailand with that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Smells amazing. Thanks for super quick delivery @Sir Vape.




Enjoy bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Well not quite vape mail but close enough... will be used to access ecigssa so let's call it vape mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (17/2/15)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## VapeSnow (17/2/15)

PutRid said:


> Vape mail delivered personally by @VapeSnow of Twisted vape. Thanks again man always great service.


Awesome stuff. Enjoy the e-liquids!!


----------



## RawRam_cpt (17/2/15)

Been too long since I've posted here!






All cleaned, wicked and juiced up. So good! Thank you VapeClub!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Been too long since I've posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Derringer is the cutest ever! How is the vape? You like the Native Wicks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Thank you @Ricgt from The Puff Station. Cannot wait to try the peri-peri sauce.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> That Derringer is the cutest ever! How is the vape? You like the Native Wicks?


Derringer paired with the Cloupor Mini is tiny! A very warm and tasty vape - finally a worthy replacement for my drilled out Igo-w.

So far, the Native Wicks seem comparable to rayon as far as flavour goes. Much more heat resistant though and slightly less swelling when saturated. I imagine this would be ideal wicking material in a DNA 40 device, with temperature control you could probably go weeks without re-wicking.

Also picked up a Lemo Drop for driving, black on black is exactly what Batman would vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (17/2/15)

A present from my dad . Original kayfun v4 plus semovar connector and some spares . 
The center post with more aurflow is really similar to the original one without the adjustment screw. 
I can make photo etc of every parts and comparison if somebody is interested.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

andro said:


> View attachment 21578
> View attachment 21579
> View attachment 21580
> A present from my dad . Original kayfun v4 plus semovar connector and some spares .
> ...


Wow, awesome present! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Ricgt from The Puff Station. Cannot wait to try the peri-peri sauce.


Hmmm now I have to try this sauce !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/15)

Finally!!! Got my iStick 50W!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## annemarievdh (17/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Finally!!! Got my iStick 50W!
> 
> View attachment 21585
> View attachment 21586
> View attachment 21587



Shoe!! Thats a big difference between the 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Shoe!! Thats a big difference between the 2.



Still comparatively tiny compared to any other dual 18650 mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (17/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Finally!!! Got my iStick 50W!
> 
> View attachment 21585
> View attachment 21586
> View attachment 21587


Awesome, how are you liking it? 

@Andre have you had some time to try teh SAUWS ?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Awesome, how are you liking it?



So far i'm in love, its very comfortable, and they seem to have fixed all the issues from the previous models. no button rattle at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> So far i'm in love, its very comfortable, and they seem to have fixed all the issues from the previous models. no button rattle at all.



I'd be interested to hear what kind of battery life you get out of it...please report back in a few days


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I'd be interested to hear what kind of battery life you get out of it...please report back in a few days



I shall indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

VandaL said:


> @Andre have you had some time to try teh SAUWS ?


Presume you mean the peri-peri sauce. Not on food yet, just the finger tip test - strong and very flavourful with a smoky character - methinks it will be a winner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/15)

Awesome vape mail complements of @cfm78910 , Thank you so much Chris

Boba's Bounty and Select Reserve Old Gold 





First time vaping Old Gold and I'm loving it. Im a Ry4 type of vaper and this is right up my ally, the sweetness in the forefront is not over bearing and the tobacco after taste is leafy. Im vaping it on my Atomic at 17.5 (istick20) watts, on a 1.2 single coil. Faningtastic!  

And Boba's..... dont get me started

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ricgt (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Ricgt from The Puff Station. Cannot wait to try the peri-peri sauce.



Dam that was quick! Well done Aramex... Enjoy the Subtank and the sauce and thanks a Mill for your order Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> Dam that was quick! Well done Aramex... Enjoy the Subtank and the sauce and thanks a Mill for your order Andre


For some or other reason the same couriers get here much quicker if from Durban than from Pretoria, Johannesburg or even Cape Town. Shall have to do all my vape buys from the Durban vendors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Awesome vape mail complements of @cfm78910 , Thank you so much Chris
> 
> Boba's Bounty and Select Reserve Old Gold
> 
> ...


Awesome juices, beware of the Boba's though, it's a frikken good vape but don't be tempted to vape it for too long. Two or three days at most then give it a break for a few days, otherwise it hammers your senses and you won't taste it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome juices, beware of the Boba's though, it's a frikken good vape but don't be tempted to vape it for too long. Two or three days at most then give it a break for a few days, otherwise it hammers your senses and you won't taste it.




hahaha yeah I know, infamous tongue killer. I'm very familiar with Boba's. Luckily I vape 3 or 4 different juices in a day so vapers fatigue hardly bothers me any more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/2/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape and tiny guy!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape (18/2/15)

@capetocuba  

Awesome bro. Let us know what you think of Ripe


----------



## capetocuba (18/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> @capetocuba
> 
> Awesome bro. Let us know what you think of Ripe


They smell exactly per description ... authentic and real! Will be dripping them later and will revert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (18/2/15)

Chicken dinner winner vape mail!
Thank you very much @Rob Fisher !
I must say, this Pear Almond smells divine!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (18/2/15)

AH which 1 to try 1st?!?!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Achmat89 (18/2/15)

Jakey said:


> AH which 1 to try 1st?!?!
> View attachment 21606



Yoh leka 

Enjoy it buddy, quite a nice parcel you've got there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (18/2/15)

yeh its lookin pretty awesome hehe, ive been so spoilt recently that im actually upset by the fact that i dnt have drip caps for the nicoticket bottles. that shouldnt actually be an issue though lol


----------



## Achmat89 (18/2/15)

Jakey said:


> yeh its lookin pretty awesome hehe, ive been so spoilt recently that im actually upset by the fact that i dnt have drip caps for the nicoticket bottles. that shouldnt actually be an issue though lol


LOL don't you have from old bottles?
i keep all my drip caps and keep them in a big ziploc bag. Works out for the juices that they don't supply you with a drip nozzle or cap.


----------



## Jakey (18/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> LOL don't you have from old bottles?
> i keep all my drip caps and keep them in a big ziploc bag. Works out for the juices that they don't supply you with a drip nozzle or cap.


no empty bottles yet haha. soon..... soon......


----------



## Achmat89 (18/2/15)

Jakey said:


> no empty bottles yet haha. soon..... soon......


LOL you will become a vape Hoarder... its inevitable lol


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

Jakey said:


> yeh its lookin pretty awesome hehe, ive been so spoilt recently that im actually upset by the fact that i dnt have drip caps for the nicoticket bottles. that shouldnt actually be an issue though lol


The SubTank is insanely easy to fill, you can just pour the juice straight out of the bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (18/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The SubTank is insanely easy to fill, you can just pour the juice straight out of the bottles


problem comes in with my nautilis and plume


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

Jakey said:


> problem comes in with my nautilis and plume


ok, so you need to pick one of the juices with a dropper and load it in all your devices, you'll have a spare dropper in no time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (18/2/15)

I think I might be developing a slight obsession.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Justink (18/2/15)

Woot! Vape mail courtesy of @Vapeclub and @skybluevaping! the Plume is awesome, first time building and dripping! And dripping Melinda's Nilla Custard. Dayum! It's good

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Necris (18/2/15)

Many thanks to @VapeSnow






A few of these were also in the box,much appreciated...nom

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (18/2/15)

Vape mail baby. Got tired of waiting so printed all the tracking numbers that have been in transit for the last couple of months. Went to the post office and amen they ere all there waiting for me. Some since December and they never issued a "come collect" ticket. To many goodies to open and post them all individually.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (18/2/15)

Just hope Ohm Johan doesn't see a pic of all those unopened parcels! 
He's highly allergic to that. He'll have a fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Robert Howes (18/2/15)

It was like Christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/2/15)

@Robert Howes show us please. Looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (18/2/15)

PutRid said:


> Vape mail delivered personally by @VapeSnow of Twisted vape. Thanks again man always great service.


Do please tell us what they are like.


----------



## Ricgt (18/2/15)

So its been a while since I have spoilt myself with a little bit of Vapemail so here goes…

Shout out to @VapeSnow and @Sir Vape for the fantastic service, you guys made my day




I knew my little 18350 Fury-S would come in handy one day… Perfect little stealth device with the Derringer RDA! Don't even get me started on the Coconut Thai, its mind-blowing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sir Vape (18/2/15)

Looking good @Ricgt 

Enjoy and thanks for the support boet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (18/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Looking good @Ricgt
> 
> Enjoy and thanks for the support boet



Keep up the good work cuzz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (18/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> @Robert Howes show us please. Looks awesome



Lots of stuff for the gorge if I had one a few tanks and dripping Atties but the most enjoyed was a whole selection of new tips, a new wooden dual batter mech mod and a cool little boy dripping attie. The bore and air flow on it are just huge

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Lots of stuff for the gorge



I love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (18/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love it!


I'm having withdrawal symptoms! I need Rob clip.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/15)

TylerD said:


> I'm having withdrawal symptoms! I need Rob clip.....



Im too busy playing with my MacBook Pro and learning how to use a Mac... 

But if my family leaves me alone tomorrow I may get around to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (18/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love it!


I have a gorge too,never chucked anything ecig based into it though
Nature conservancy n'all

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)

Went and got myself a new vape case  




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## PutRid (19/2/15)

Michaelsa said:


> Do please tell us what they are like.


The scarlett is nice, tastes exactly like lemon cheesecake. The other two are good they just abit harsh, tastes like a 12mg.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Riaz (19/2/15)

Picked up my goblin yesterday

man oh man this is a great tank, a real 'suiper' of juice though

Flavor is good, airflow is great. In my opinion, an excellent tank

Wicking can be a bit tricky, but once you get it, its easy

Running it at 0.4ohms, and the SMPL really gives it horns




got it sitting on my copper SMPL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (19/2/15)

Epic vape mail

KUI group buy

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 16


----------



## capetocuba (19/2/15)

Vapemail rolling in nowadays! Fasttech praxis, TOBH and several drip tips .... all brass

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Robert Howes (19/2/15)

slowtech deliveries are speeding up. My last one only took about 5 weeks. Normally takes about 5 months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (19/2/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Went and got myself a new vape case
> View attachment 21669
> View attachment 21670
> 
> ...



Where did you get that? 
I want one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Where did you get that?
> I want one!



 Ya know... I got it from the little store were I buy all my nail craft stuff 

It is actually a case for your files and gel and clippers and Nail oven and and and

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (19/2/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Ya know... I got it from the little store were I buy all my nail craft stuff
> 
> It is actually a case for your files and gel and clippers and Nail oven and and and



I don't care if it's a vanity case or whatever. I want one! How much is it?


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)

zadiac said:


> I don't care if it's a vanity case or whatever. I want one! How much is it?



Bwahahahaha it's R399.00


----------



## zadiac (19/2/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Bwahahahaha it's R399.00



Holy crappamoly! It's a bit steep. Will check finances next month....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Holy crappamoly! It's a bit steep. Will check finances next month....lol



Next month I'm getting myself a pink one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (20/2/15)

Some vapemail from skyblue
VG and PG nic for DIY
Bottle to mix the nic in to make it 50/50 36mg


And some free juice
Thank you @Derick and @Melinda as always the service i get from you is tops

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## franco2235 (20/2/15)

My eGrip is here




sent from somewhere in the depth of Gauteng

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle (20/2/15)

Thanks @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (20/2/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## VapingSquid (20/2/15)

EPIC vapemail. And a million thanks to @Melinda and @Derick from Skyblue who's superb and friendly service sets the bar high!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (20/2/15)

jl10101 said:


> EPIC vapemail. And a million thanks to @Melinda and @Derick from Skyblue who's superb and friendly service sets the bar high!
> 
> View attachment 21772


Nooooice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/2/15)

Zamplebox number 2!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## PutRid (20/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Zamplebox number 2!
> 
> View attachment 21775
> 
> ...


Nice!
How long did you wait for this?
Im still waiting for mine, was ordered 13th dec 2014.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/2/15)

My first box took 5 weeks, this one took about 4.... I still have another 2 floating around somewhere on their way to me. Along with a Sigelei 100W


----------



## LandyMan (20/2/15)

Vape mail Baby

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Necris (20/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Vape mail Baby


Im sure im not alone in wanting an opinion on the kui.
What are your thoughts so far.
Could it be this poor mans reo alternative?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (20/2/15)

Fast tech BABY!






My first ever order from them, took 20 days to arrive which is crazy from what I've heard takes a minimum of 1 month. Abosuletly everything is just great, nothing for the proverbial gorge.

Some SMPL's which are perfectly machined, bunch of flush cutters because they are so hard to find in durban, couple scissors for wicking, pretty crazy tweezers for catching those little wicks, atty stands, plastic needle tip bottles, ohm meter(which to my amazement is perfectly accurate, reads the same resistance as my IPV3 which none of my ohm meters do ) , various magnets 4-5.5mm, different colour battery wraps, a butane torch and top it off with a nice little $1 drip tip 

Around $100 of stuff and zero customs Fasttech win!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (20/2/15)

Just make sure you have enough flush cutters. You don't want to run out of those!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/15)

Awesome Vape Mail there @VandaL! I wonder why yours came so fast? I have ordered pretty much the same stuff (some of which I already have) and I'm still waiting... I guess mine must be stuck in the JHB backlog or somthing..

Atty Stands = Winner Winner Chicken Dinner
Scissors = OK White is great... the metal one works but is in my bottom drawer as a back up of a backups backup.
Flush Cutters = Winner Winner Chicken Dinner 
Battery Wraps = I'm still waiting for
Butane Torch = How is it?
Battery Wraps = How easy is it to do a battery? I have some on thier way in the missing package.

No Gorge stuff there! Goof purchase!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (20/2/15)

Necris said:


> Im sure im not alone in wanting an opinion on the kui.
> What are your thoughts so far.
> Could it be this poor mans reo alternative?


Haven't tried it yet


----------



## VandaL (20/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome Vape Mail there @VandaL! I wonder why yours came so fast? I have ordered pretty much the same stuff (some of which I already have) and I'm still waiting... I guess mine must be stuck in the JHB backlog or somthing..
> 
> Atty Stands = Winner Winner Chicken Dinner
> Scissors = OK White is great... the metal one works but is in my bottom drawer as a back up of a backups backup.
> ...


Thanks man, I have been looking for the perfect pair of scissors, fingers crossed these two are decent, the wraps are super easy you cut a piece slightly longer then your 18650 and use a hair dryer to shrink it on, seems super simple I will mess around with it tomorrow. I don't have the right size attachment on my butane can(back from my smoking days) to fit the nozzle on the torch yet but seems like a decent little device. Although I have never had a need for a butane torch.






Here are just a few, the best so far has been the second from the right, it is from a dissecting kit we sell to schools. The big maped one is good for cutting strips of KGD, the last one on the right is great for cutting native wicks. So just hoping the fastech ones are worth it.

I've seen some scotch titanium scissors I want pretty bad but none of our suppliers who deal with 3M can get this in SA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/2/15)

andro said:


> Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 21770


That looks awesome! Happy vaping and let us know how the derringer is

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/2/15)

working just down the road from VK Headquarters is both a blessing and a curse 

Thanks for the new juices @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> working just down the road from VK Headquarters is both a blessing and a curse
> 
> Thanks for the new juices @Stroodlepuff


Pleasure bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (20/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> That looks awesome! Happy vaping and let us know how the derringer is


Is what everybody say .... Huge clouds .... Superb flavour . Loving it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke187 (21/2/15)

Courtesy of Vape Cartel @KieranD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan (21/2/15)

Necris said:


> Im sure im not alone in wanting an opinion on the kui.
> What are your thoughts so far.
> Could it be this poor mans reo alternative?


I think it definitely will be: http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/189425


----------



## Genosmate (23/2/15)

I know these don't break and even I can operate them

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Got my new device on Friday, and loving it!!!!
Dimitri Mechanical Box mod, Fully mechanical!! and 2X efest 18650's 2500mAh 35A

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Ricgt (23/2/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Got my new device on Friday, and loving it!!!!
> Dimitri Mechanical Box mod, Fully mechanical!! and 2X efest 18650's 2500mAh 35A
> View attachment 21914



I just love the look of that Dimitri box so dam much!

How does she vape?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> I just love the look of that Dimitri box so dam much!
> 
> How does she vape?
> 
> ...


it's beautiful!!! and this thing vapes very very lekker... hit really hard... same build that I had in a doge v2 on my hades mech, definitely hits harder when installed on the dimitri... I love it!!

I decided to go fort this after doing some research (firstly seeing it on vapeking's website) and there is a clear advantage of running more than one battery... here is a little vid from a guy who has 4 batts installed, hehe going a bit over board here, lol


----------



## DoubleD (23/2/15)

Some great vape mail, thanks to @andro (what a kiff bra by the way), who was kind enough to collect and deliver it to me.






Thank you @Ccoetzee for the i2 charger, it's as you described it to be and I am very happy with it.
Thank you @Tristan for the BF atomic,Its not the greatest of clones, the AFC ring is loose when tightening the top cap (which isnt the case with my other atomic) and I wish it had the original drip tip included but I'm happy with the deal none the less.
And the last thank you goes out to @Nooby for my FDV 510, Im super stoked about this deal, you rock dude 

 Hope you all have a fantastic day further, vape on

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA (23/2/15)

Got my new eLeaf iStick 30W and Nautilus mini today from Vapeclub 
Sooo much better than the ego-ce5 and X6/V2 combo I have been using! Will post pics this weekend when work is less hectic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen (23/2/15)

my new toy,thanks @Arthster you rock buddy.
​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Junkdoggy (24/2/15)

Works like a charm.

I can recommend this setup to anyone out there that wanted to try this.

Istick from VapeClub, ego and sleeve from eciggies.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

Junkdoggy said:


> View attachment 21964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That combination does look very good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (24/2/15)

Andre said:


> That combination does look very good.




It is very compact. Almost like a small dripper of sorts.

Just the right size to carry every day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SirMCDeats (24/2/15)

Some new toys delivered yesterday:

A-mod SMPL clone
A-mod Troll
2 x Samsung 25R batteries
Ripe Vapes coconut thai and key lime cookie
Jimmy the juice man shurb




This thing is smaller than I thought it would be:




Thanks a lot @Sir Vape , awesome service!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sir Vape (24/2/15)

SirMCDeats said:


> Some new toys delivered yesterday:
> 
> A-mod SMPL clone
> A-mod Troll
> ...




Enjoy bro


----------



## DaRoach (24/2/15)

Vape mail some juice and 28g kanthal from sirvape!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (24/2/15)

What a lovely birthday present. Thanks to my beautiful wife.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

Vape Mail thanks to @Oupa from Vapour Mountain and @Sir Vape and partner from Sir Vape. Thank you for great service.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/2/15)

Enjoy Sir @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (24/2/15)

@Andre what is the price of the istick 50watt.


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

gripen said:


> @Andre what is the price of the istick 50watt.


Best price currently here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (24/2/15)

nothing big just some tanks to replace my cracked tank. for those who don't know what happens when you put the wrong juice into a plastic tank, i have included the juice cracked tank.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## andro (24/2/15)

Thanks a lot @hands . The work u ve done for me is a piece of art. And now this reo mini is only mine, unique . Your work is so perfect and i really dont know how u can do such a small perfect details . Guys have a look at the signature on bottom rigth .... Is a reo mini and that part is like 1 mm tall

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 20


----------



## annemarievdh (24/2/15)

Wow!! @hands! Is that your craftsmanship? Its stunning! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (24/2/15)

andro said:


> Thanks a lot @hands . The work u ve done for me is a piece of art. And now this reo mini is only mine, unique . Your work is so perfect and i really dont know how u can do such a small perfect details . Guys have a look at the signature on bottom rigth .... Is a reo mini and that part is like 1 mm tall
> View attachment 22020
> View attachment 22021
> View attachment 22022



All I can say is WOW. Mindblowing..

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/15)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Another classic from a master-craftsman!  Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (24/2/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow!! @hands! Is that your craftsmanship? Its stunning!
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Yes it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (24/2/15)

lovely photos of the door and button. i was worried that sapo might mess it up, but i am glad it made it safely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (24/2/15)

andro said:


> Thanks a lot @hands . The work u ve done for me is a piece of art. And now this reo mini is only mine, unique . Your work is so perfect and i really dont know how u can do such a small perfect details . Guys have a look at the signature on bottom rigth .... Is a reo mini and that part is like 1 mm tall



Wow that is seriously beautiful 

Fantastic work there @hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

andro said:


> Thanks a lot @hands . The work u ve done for me is a piece of art. And now this reo mini is only mine, unique . Your work is so perfect and i really dont know how u can do such a small perfect details . Guys have a look at the signature on bottom rigth .... Is a reo mini and that part is like 1 mm tall
> View attachment 22020
> View attachment 22021
> View attachment 22022


That is beyond stunning and for sure a piece of art. Congrats @andro and kudos to amazing craftsmanship @hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/15)

andro said:


> Thanks a lot @hands . The work u ve done for me is a piece of art. And now this reo mini is only mine, unique . Your work is so perfect and i really dont know how u can do such a small perfect details . Guys have a look at the signature on bottom rigth .... Is a reo mini and that part is like 1 mm tall
> View attachment 22020
> View attachment 22021
> View attachment 22022


Wow @andro, what a beauty. @hands that is a brilliant piece of art, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/2/15)

Thanks @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (25/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @Philip Dunkley



Oooo, nice! You got a Gobble Gobble (which is what it _should _have been called)

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (25/2/15)

Vape Mail thanks @Philip Dunkley and @LandyMan for the delivery

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer (25/2/15)

Thanks to:
@Matt for the awesome deal;
VM for the button, repair kit and a whole lot of extra's;
Vape Escape for the wire, drip tip and other extra's (and personal delivery);
Vapemaxx for Space Jam juice; and
Vape Club for the battery.

Spreading the love

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan (25/2/15)

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 22040
> 
> 
> Thanks to:
> ...


Looks good man. Enjoy!


----------



## Riaz (25/2/15)

received my KUI yesterday, thanks @kimbo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

Riaz said:


> received my KUI yesterday, thanks @kimbo
> 
> View attachment 22049


Stunning view!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/2/15)

Personally delivered by hand! Thank you very much @KieranD ! Great service!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## jtgrey (25/2/15)

@hands you have an awesome talent bro !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Wolf (25/2/15)

Well Played _""ExpressCourier"" _today and picked up a nice iStick 30W and STmini from VapeClub.
This combo Rock's!!!  my world. Running the Sub Ohm 0.5 @ 28W
Awesome does not do it justice It Vape's  good.......

Thank You @JakesSA & @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kimbo (25/2/15)

PIFF from @Andre, thank you very much 

Aerotank for my pipe and some juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (25/2/15)

Thank you @KieranD for the new goodies and great service as usual 

Can't wait to try out the doge

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (25/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Personally delivered by hand! Thank you very much @KieranD ! Great service!
> View attachment 22054


Nice vapemail 

PS how does Nora's dream compare to looper? Are they similar at all?


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

kimbo said:


> PIFF from @Andre, thank you very much
> 
> Aerotank for my pipe and some juice
> 
> View attachment 22066


Hope you can use the juice. See it was mixed in Feb of 2013, but I did test it and still tasted perfectly fine for me. If you do not like it, chuck it in the gorge.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> If you do not like it, chuck it in the gorge.


 In the States gorges are very hard to come by

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/15)

Got some pretty cool vape mail tonight. 
A buddy of mine ordered some Virus and HHV Temptation for me from Juicy Joes, Thanks @ShaneW & Sam, you guys rock as always.

Now what made this vape mail even better was the fact that, I had done a favor for said buddy and he decided to repay me by getting me some Native Wicks and not one but TWO Efest 2500mah batteries  How cool is that 
Totally unexpected awesomeness right there 
Super stoked right now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (25/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Got some pretty cool vape mail tonight.
> A buddy of mine ordered some Virus and HHV Temptation for me from Juicy Joes, Thanks @ShaneW & Sam, you guys rock as always.
> 
> Now what made this vape mail even better was the fact that, I had done a favor for said buddy and he decided to repay me by getting me some Native Wicks and not one but TWO Efest 2500mah batteries  How cool is that
> ...


Congrats on the vape mail  I need more friends like that 

PS let us know your thoughts on the native wick


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats on the vape mail  I need more friends like that
> 
> PS let us know your thoughts on the native wick



Well you're in the right place  This sort of thing has happened to me thrice through this forum in the span of a month 

The native wicks is really impressive, no cotton taste what so ever, the flavor is better as well. I cant see a reason not to like it really and doubt I'll be able to go back to normal dove cotton again. I've got it set up in my atomic and absolutely love it 
Will definitely restock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (26/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Personally delivered by hand! Thank you very much @KieranD ! Great service!
> View attachment 22054


NICE! would love to hear what you think of the Nora's also if you've tried ANML Looper how does it compare?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/2/15)

VandaL said:


> NICE! would love to hear what you think of the Nora's also if you've tried ANML Looper how does it compare?


This seems to be the million dollar question with this juice  

I'm dying to know. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (26/2/15)

Great mail from Vape Cartel! Cannot wait to tuck into these juices!!!! Amazing service from @KieranD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jos (26/2/15)

Some vapemail from Vapour Mountain.

Good service as usual from Chrystel.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (26/2/15)

Just juiced up the Nora's dream: Aisle 7 in my sub tank mini and I cannot believe how much it actually tastes like fruit loops and milk! It's unbelievable!!! Just ordered some more before they run out of stock!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (26/2/15)

Woooooooozaaaaaaaaa! 

Awesome juice and a freak show dripper ... thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/2/15)

Feels like forever since I last posted here

Vape Mail from Vape Mob! Thanks @Nimbus_Cloud , review will follow shortly.

Krave Gold (Description had me hooked when I read Vanilla Ice Cream)
Krave Pulse (Figured I would get this one too as there s only 2 Krave flavours)
26650 Bat (replacement for a faulty one)
Kayfun V4 (at that price , R260, It is well worth it. Wish I had more cash to purchase a couple of these. Now I hope no one notices the crazy price so that I can scoop up more once my cash comes in.  )






EDIT : Link to Retailer Review here - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wow-just-wow.t9344/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/2/15)

Look what I won 
No not the REO,the Ego One,courtesy of the the Fines Master himself and he sent me a fancy drip tip for the Cyclops as well,top man is Rob,big thank you.
Jeez that little Ego thingy is not bad at all,really very,very surprised.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Q-Ball (26/2/15)

Thanks VapeMob for the excellent service once again. The Manhattan Mod with Tobh Atty looks "sick as tits" yeah baby.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SirMCDeats (26/2/15)

I know it's not _strictly_ vape _mail _since a colleague of mine picked it up for me in store, but here it is anyway:








I haven't tested it yet, but the fire button was a bit stuck, toying with it for about 2 minutes resolved the problem though!

Thanks @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (26/2/15)

Fasttech BABY! well a small fasttech order ;P






2x sets of Kuro Coilers and 2x Marquis clones which seem rather clean, the postive pin screw is crap compared to the authentic, afaik that is a custom screw the creators made for the dripper. Again really fast turn around time around 22-23 days to me   Fasttech

EDIT: The marquis clone is perfect, the proprietary screw is included in the packet with the infamous blue screwdriver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raslin (26/2/15)

Monthly diy stock from SkyBlue, can't wait to get started.






And a bottle of Ambrosia     .

Thanks @Melinda and @Derick, great service as always. And a special thank you for the free Ambrosia, it tastes like inspiration. ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (26/2/15)

Raslin said:


> Monthly diy stock from SkyBlue, can't wait to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, our pleasure 

If you love pine-nut you are gonna love that Pina Colada, one of my favourites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (26/2/15)

@Derick, that's going to be my first mix, after your review. Been vaping pineapple all month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (26/2/15)

Thanks @KieranD for the vape mail and the all awaited Mini RBA deck! !! You rock dude!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/15)

NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!!!
Feels like it's breakfast all of time!
@KieranD you are the man

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg (26/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!!!
> Feels like it's breakfast all of time!
> @KieranD you are the man
> View attachment 22108


Nice!! More interested in the youtube vid in the background

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!!!
> Feels like it's breakfast all of time!
> @KieranD you are the man
> View attachment 22108


 So where are the vape items in this pic?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> So where are the vape items in this pic?


Stare long and hard, when you see it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> Stare long and hard, when you see it


 I'm trying real hard here... but all I see is a purple cheetah...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm trying real hard here... but all I see is a purple cheetah...


Lol! What you think the NOM NOM NOM was for?


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> Lol! What you think the NOM NOM NOM was for?


 NOM NOM NOM indeed!


----------



## VapingSquid (27/2/15)

My first mech mod! Woohoo! Thanks to VapeMOB!

Paragon Midnight Edition
Tobh v2

Running a 0.2 ohm dual coil build and its awesome!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/2/15)

jl10101 said:


> My first mech mod! Woohoo! Thanks to VapeMOB!
> 
> Paragon Midnight Edition
> Tobh v2
> ...


Looks like they were made for each other. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/15)

jl10101 said:


> My first mech mod! Woohoo! Thanks to VapeMOB!
> 
> Paragon Midnight Edition
> Tobh v2
> ...



That looks awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

@johan is still away in China so here is a picture of my desk!  Three parcels! ONe from SlowTech, one from Paris and one from Kimbo!

PS Never ever use Aramex if you can avoid it... posted on Monday and only delivered on Friday! What a kak courier service!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Finally the KUI's for Durban arrive... more on that later in Rob's Ramblings!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Some Antarctica from Thenancara!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

And then some mostly crap from Fasttech! But the non-crap is pictured here! The crap is already in the gorge!

Kuro Coilers


Little Blow Torch and it works pretty well... this can go in my tavel kit because my other one is big!



Battery Wrap material



More Atty and Tank stands... love these long time!



Another tool kit...



Coloured Tanks... I think they are for the Russian and Kayfuns (Correction - They are for the Atlantis tank)... but I really wanted the box it came in because it looked pretty kewl in the picture... but it's pretty crap!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Genosmate (27/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then some mostly crap from Fasttech! But the non-crap is pictured here! The crap is already in the gorge!
> 
> Kuro Coilers
> View attachment 22153
> ...


More spanners and screwdrivers Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (27/2/15)

Some goodies from Vapemobs crazy sale. Vaporflask V2 clone, Paragon Midnight, Mephisto V2. All really good quality clones at fasttech level prices

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VandaL (27/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> More spanners and screwdrivers Rob


Rob has more precision screw drivers then Builders warehouse at this point

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then some mostly crap from Fasttech! But the non-crap is pictured here! The crap is already in the gorge!
> 
> Kuro Coilers
> View attachment 22153
> ...


The tanks look like these for the Aerotank Mega

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009955/1946102-replacement-glass-tank-for-aerotank-mega-14-pack


----------



## Genosmate (27/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Rob has more precision screw drivers then Builders warehouse at this point


Yebo,and for some amongst us that skew one and the gap could be slightly annoying

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VandaL (27/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> Yebo,and for some amongst us that skew one and the gap could be slightly annoying
> View attachment 22164


Drive you to drink/take pills.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> More spanners and screwdrivers Rob



Yip I do indeed have a problem with screwdrivers and little tool kits... I am seeking help!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> Yebo,and for some amongst us that skew one and the gap could be slightly annoying



Bwhahahaha! Found the missing item and straightened the skew one... balance has been brought to the Empire once again!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (27/2/15)

Ready to try for some big clouds.

Dimitri mech mod clone and Marquis RDA clone (VapeKing), authentic Doge V2 RDA and some Vapowire (Vape Cartel) and an Origen dripper (from @Rob Fisher a long time, in vaping terms, ago).

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (27/2/15)

Andre said:


> Ready to try for some big clouds.
> 
> Dimitri mech mod clone and Marquis RDA clone (VapeKing), authentic Doge V2 RDA and some Vapowire (Vape Cartel) and an Origen dripper (from @Rob Fisher a long time, in vaping terms, ago).


Those r some very nice goodies man enjoy!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (27/2/15)

@Andre I'm absolutely in love with my Dimitri, and by the way, the clone is about 10x better than the original!! Trust me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (27/2/15)

And @KieranD does it once again, 2 super awesome juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/2/15)

Thank you @RIEFY I just picked it up this morning, I'm loving the Sigelei 100W

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thank you @RIEFY I just picked it up this morning, I'm loving the Sigelei 100W
> 
> View attachment 22213


thank god it finally arrived i was getting worried

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## hands (1/3/15)

some more diy to try and new tweezers from @kimbo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## johan (1/3/15)

Some nice vape mail guys, except for Rob's unholy unopened parcel picks a page back, everything looks great - congratulations all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/15)

johan said:


> Some nice vape mail guys, except for Rob's unholy unopened parcel picks a page back, everything looks great - congratulations all.


Welcome back @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/3/15)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## capetocuba (1/3/15)

RIEFY said:


>


You my hero!


----------



## RIEFY (1/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> You my hero!


I love you too duncan. you my role model i want to be just like u when i grow up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (1/3/15)

RIEFY said:


>


Is that elvis in 9 or 6.have found a substantial flavour drop moving to 6mg


----------



## RIEFY (1/3/15)

Necris said:


> Is that elvis in 9 or 6.have found a substantial flavour drop moving to 6mg


6mg dude. no flavour loss this side


----------



## LandyMan (2/3/15)

Picked up from the MvC vape meet yesterday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (2/3/15)

LandyMan said:


> Picked up from the MvC vape meet yesterday


No escape from getting vape gear everywhere!


----------



## LandyMan (2/3/15)

Andre said:


> No escape from getting vape gear everywhere!


Hell no. @shaunnadan picked up the u-cans from VK for me. And @Philip Dunkley casually strolled over, looked at me and said: What do you have to trade? So I "lost" a SVD and Atlantis and gained the 4nine and Derringer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

Delayed vapemail of note!! These juices left the US on the 27th of August 2014. 

I received them 5 minutes ago!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## capetocuba (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Delayed vapemail of note!! These juices left the US on the 27th of August 2014.
> 
> I received them 5 minutes ago!!


Wow talk about the best steeped post office we have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Delayed vapemail of note!! These juices left the US on the 27th of August 2014.
> 
> I received them 5 minutes ago!!


That Oreo Cookie is so steeped the bottle looks like suicide bunny obsidian

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paulie (2/3/15)

VandaL said:


> That Oreo Cookie is so steeped the bottle looks like suicide bunny obsidian


hahahaha

@Yiannaki maby you should also try sell that at 100$ cause its so steeped

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (2/3/15)

Simply outstanding vape mail, thank you @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

Alex said:


> Simply outstanding vape mail, thank you @Oupa


Winner winner  congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

Paulie said:


> hahahaha
> 
> @Yiannaki maby you should also try sell that at 100$ cause its so steeped


I'm vaping my SAPO Obsidian H1N1 its epic

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## VandaL (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm vaping my SAPO Obsidian H1N1 its epic


Sounds like,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Sounds like,


It's exactly that


----------



## Andre (2/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Delayed vapemail of note!! These juices left the US on the 27th of August 2014.
> 
> I received them 5 minutes ago!!


At long last! Fortunately all of their jooses like steeping. I quite enjoy Coolcumber Mint for a change of pace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/15)

Alex said:


> Simply outstanding vape mail, thank you @Oupa


What a beauty! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

Andre said:


> At long last! Fortunately all of their jooses like steeping. I quite enjoy Coolcumber Mint for a change of pace.


Will try that soon!

Funny thing is I had written these juices off and never expected to see them. Imagine my surprise when they were delivered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (2/3/15)

A special thank you to @Paulie for helping me out to aquire this. 

Thanks bud. I appreciate it a lot!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/15)

Zodd said:


> A special thank you to @Paulie for helping me out to aquire this.



Oh my WORD! That's simply stunning! Rolls Royce! I won't ask how much you paid for it because if you need to know how much it costs you can't afford it! That's the only Variant in Africa as far as I know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my WORD! That's simply stunning! Rolls Royce! I won't ask how much you paid for it because if you need to know how much it costs you can't afford it! That's the only Variant in Africa as far as I know!



I have another customer who has one aswell he is not a forum member though (As much as I have tried) It is an amazing device


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have another customer who has one aswell he is not a forum member though (As much as I have tried) It is an amazing device



If he isn't an ecigssa member he doesn't count!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (2/3/15)

Zodd said:


> A special thank you to @Paulie for helping me out to aquire this.
> 
> Thanks bud. I appreciate it a lot!


is that a real one?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/15)

andro said:


> is that a real one?



Yes it is.


----------



## andro (2/3/15)

look fantastic


----------



## Andre (2/3/15)

Zodd said:


> A special thank you to @Paulie for helping me out to aquire this.
> 
> Thanks bud. I appreciate it a lot!


Congrats. Looks stunning. Enjoy to the max.


----------



## BillW (2/3/15)

Various Ants......

Lol

Congrats bro...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## VapeSnow (2/3/15)

Zodd said:


> A special thank you to @Paulie for helping me out to aquire this.
> 
> Thanks bud. I appreciate it a lot!


I was also looking for one. If I'm not mistaking the price will work out to be R7032 excluding shipping. 

Very nice mod but is it worth all that bucks??


----------



## VandaL (2/3/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I was also looking for one. If I'm not mistaking the price will work out to be R7032 excluding shipping.
> 
> Very nice mod but is it worth all that bucks??


Where are you getting this discount from? On UKecigs its 599 pounds which is around R10 800. Add shipping and customs looking at over R12k easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Where are you getting this discount from? On UKecigs its 599 pounds which is around R10 800. Add shipping and customs looking at over R12k easy.


Hold on ill get it quickly


----------



## Kaizer (2/3/15)




----------



## VapeSnow (2/3/15)

Okay eciggity had stock over December time but there is no more but can get it at vapor source for $699 =R8192


----------



## VandaL (2/3/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay eciggity had stock over December time but there is no more but can get it at vapor source for $699 =R8192


I think they had the clone bro, pretty sure they sent one to twisted420 to review.


----------



## VapeSnow (2/3/15)

VandaL said:


> I think they had the clone bro, pretty sure they sent one to twisted420 to review.


Then it was one expensive clone. The price was $600. They still have the authentic Vicious Ant Valkryie Hybrid Dripper in stock for $180 http://www.eciggity.com/vicious-ant-valkryie-hybrid-dripper/


----------



## VandaL (2/3/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Then it was one expensive clone. The price was $600. They still have the authentic Vicious Ant Valkryie Hybrid Dripper in stock for $180 http://www.eciggity.com/vicious-ant-valkryie-hybrid-dripper/


My bad, he had a clone for around $200 from chief city vapor. That is quite 'cheap' for R8200, eciggity don't ship to SA to I guess getting it here from there will cost a lot more. Just craziness, good on you @Zodd


----------



## VapeSnow (2/3/15)

VandaL said:


> My bad, he had a clone for around $200 from chief city vapor. That is quite 'cheap' for R8200, eciggity don't ship to SA to I guess getting it here from there will cost a lot more. Just craziness, good on you @Zodd


I got stuff from them via myus and shipment cost around R1500


----------



## Paulie (3/3/15)

Tnks @Rob Fisher for this! I haven't had REO Mail in ages and am super excited for this! New REO SL with new 510!





Edit: Pictures turned the right way up by Rob.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (3/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Tnks @Rob Fisher for this! I havnt had Reomail in ages and am super excited for this! New reo sl with new 510!
> View attachment 22393
> 
> 
> View attachment 22394



Looks amazing, good stuff @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (3/3/15)

Alex said:


> Looks amazing, good stuff @Paulie




Thanks man!


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Tnks @Rob Fisher for this! I havnt had Reomail in ages and am super excited for this! New reo sl with new 510!
> View attachment 22393
> 
> 
> View attachment 22394


Awesome....enjoy. Yeah, have also not had Reo mail for some time.....can't wait for mine to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/15)

Awesome @Paulie! I fixed your pictures!


----------



## Paulie (3/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome @Paulie! I fixed your pictures!



LOL Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (3/3/15)

Haven't posted here in forever... 




Thanks @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/3/15)

Hey @Space_Cowboy it's a pleasure... Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Nice parcel from @VapeGrrl 




Thanks @JakesSA for drilling my Cyclones! Now I have 2 more 2013 Cyclone Decks and that just rocks! Some more Atlantis Coils! and a Derringer to play with!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands (3/3/15)

Oooooh my goodness.time to get to work.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (3/3/15)

hands said:


> Oooooh my goodness.time to get to work.
> View attachment 22417



Can't wait to see the new creations you going to come up with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

hands said:


> Oooooh my goodness.time to get to work.
> View attachment 22417


Ah, and one of the Reos is all yours! Congrats. Please post in the Reo Mail thread so you can get your official badge.
Also cannot wait to see your artwork. Enjoy, both the Reo and the creative process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt (3/3/15)

Big Thanks to *@Zuzu88 *and Vapemaxx for the Masterpiece juice from "Guess the name" competition.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## andro (3/3/15)

hands said:


> Oooooh my goodness.time to get to work.
> View attachment 22417


are you gonna engrave them?


----------



## hands (3/3/15)

andro said:


> are you gonna engrave them?


jip i will be engraving them. one is for @Rob Fisher, Avril is getting a make over

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (3/3/15)

All these Reos going around is making me seriously jelly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (3/3/15)

Vape mail from yesterday  (excuse the dodgy photo)

Had the pleasure of meeting @Andre yesterday to pick up my KUI. Not only is he a great guy, he let me have a vape on his Reos 
(Five Pawns Bowden's Mate and Select Reserve Matador  oh my hat was it good! wow! if I had to choose between them it would be Bowden's, stellar juice) 
Andre the super guy that he is also piff'ed a RM5 RDA (aka Double Cross RDA) to me which was totally out of the blue, didnt see that coming. Thank you so much @Andre , you are a perfect example of why this forum and its members rock! 







Andre has also made it impossible for me not to want a Reo...I should never of picked up those bladdy Reos dammit

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Vape mail from yesterday  (excuse the dodgy photo)
> 
> Had the pleasure of meeting @Andre yesterday to pick up my KUI. Not only is he a great guy, he let me have a vape on his Reos
> (Five Pawns Bowden's Mate and Select Reserve Matador  oh my hat was it good! wow! if I had to choose between them it would be Bowden's, stellar juice)
> ...



Reo = "Biscuits & Biltong"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/15)

@Andre is on a roll!! 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (3/3/15)

BigAnt said:


> Big Thanks to *@Zuzu88 *and Vapemaxx for the Masterpiece juice from "Guess the name" competition.
> 
> View attachment 22418


U are most welcome! Enjoy

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (4/3/15)

Happiness !!!! Thanks @Melinda and @Derick

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Bullet Casings Buttons for my REO's!



And then the first deck from atty removal Gizmo in the world! Made from Delrin and imported from an Island in the Knysna Lagoon! More on this in the next edition of Rob's Ramblings!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Genosmate (4/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Bullet Casings Buttons for my REO's!
> View attachment 22465
> ...


And I didn't have to write any Chinglish instructions either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (4/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Bullet Casings Buttons for my REO's!
> View attachment 22465



where can we get them buttons skipper? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/15)

abdul said:


> where can we get them buttons skipper? @Rob Fisher



They should be available from a local online store any day now!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (4/3/15)

some more diy stuffs. thanks for the freebie

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## VandaL (4/3/15)

hands said:


> some more diy stuffs. thanks for the freebie
> View attachment 22478


Damn you can start a small juice company with that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

First order from Vapescape (thanks @LandyMan). "Red" iStick and mAN with extra coils for newly converted daughter in law. Huge spool with 10m of 29g Kanthal for me to try.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hands (4/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Damn you can start a small juice company with that


we are working on something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (4/3/15)

hands said:


> we are working on something like that.



You going to engrave the bottles for us ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (4/3/15)

First, some vape mail I received from Uncle Rob Fisher.
Uncle Rob, you ROCK!!
A Goblin RTA, a Marquis RDA and a bottle of Bombies 'nana cream!!
Thank you very much!!
(The white Delrin Drip Tip is from @JakesSA )







Some various stuff from Slowtech and some nicotine from SkyBlue. Thanks Melinda!
The Nicotine is from SkyBlue.
The strum scissors, atty stands, macro lens for the phone and the Double Cross 22mm and shrink wrap for the batteries are from Slowtech.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## FireFly (5/3/15)

4k in last week on Vape Mail !  Sheeesh .....

Some Claim your Throne, SMAX Mafia Princess and some DIY Juice Startup stuff to play with, No Hardware.

Awaiting Deliveries today and tomorrow... Not sure what I will feed my kids this month

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

FireFly said:


> 4k in last week on Vape Mail !  Sheeesh .....
> 
> Some Claim your Throne, SMAX Mafia Princess and some DIY Juice Startup stuff to play with, No Hardware.
> 
> Awaiting Deliveries today and tomorrow... Not sure what I will feed my kids this month


Pap and Wors?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zuzu88 (5/3/15)

FireFly said:


> 4k in last week on Vape Mail !  Sheeesh .....
> 
> Some Claim your Throne, SMAX Mafia Princess and some DIY Juice Startup stuff to play with, No Hardware.
> 
> Awaiting Deliveries today and tomorrow... Not sure what I will feed my kids this month


Toasted organic cotton and silica bolognese 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

Zuzu88 said:


> Toasted organic cotton and silica bolognese
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


Ooh, and sauce it with some juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kaizer (5/3/15)

Cyclone - thanks @jtgrey 
Wick and wire - thanks Vapeclub 

Question: Must the native wick be torched before using it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/15)

Kaizer said:


> Question: Must the native wick be torched before using it?



Absolutely not! Been there and done that and had to clean the atty and rewick after the wick burnt to a crisp. Native Wicks is not heat resistant like ceramic wick... it may not burn as easy as cotton or rayon but it sure isn't burn proof.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Franky (5/3/15)

And fresh from Vapour Mountain...



My poor Cloupor is gonna get neglected...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball (5/3/15)

My prize arrived from the *Electronic Cigarette Store*
*Thanks @Stephen Rowley *

*

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/15)

A REO returns! Thanks for looking after her and the atties! Everything nice and clean and packed nicely... only the Cyclone and Cyclops's missing! @Philip Dunkley would not return them everyone! 

Love the box Phil!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/15)

Thanks for the 5 bottles of menthol juices @Philip Dunkley! I have tasted the Craft Vapour Juices and do like the MAtterhorn Menthol and I'm looking forward to testing the Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (5/3/15)

hahaha @Rob Fisher i even tried to convince him to give me the cyclone and he said no, stingy @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/3/15)

Thanks to @Zuzu from VapeMaxX for this! The juices I won in the guess the brand competition. Awesomely packaged and a few stickers  the juice smells awesome! Will try them later and report back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (5/3/15)

You rock @Rob Fisher , thank you so much 

Got these goodies just because I answered a very easy question on Rob's Ramblings, awesome week to be me 
If you haven't subscribed to RR on youtube yet, you better do it now, because Im on those giveaways like white on rice 






Smok Omnitester
Coil tool
And a deceivingly awesome screwdriver (which I had know idea I was getting by the way )

Hope you forumites have an awesome evening

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/15)

So, finally I can post the pics of my collection. After getting my new gear, I won't even bother to photograph my 1st start-up gear, as they seem soooo bad right now! 

In the collection:

1 x 30W eLeaf iStick
1 x Nautilus Mini + replacement tank
2 x eLeaf D16's 
2 x Kangertech Evod 2's
2 x Aspire ET-S

The Aspire ET-S has really surprised me. Out of all the atomizers I have they are the only ones I can do lung hits with!

The D16's are awesome batteries, the vape better at 3.3V than my ego X6 did at a supposed 4.2V..... 

All my old ego batteries and Twist fake clearomiser will now be relegated t car duty as a back-up for when I forget to grab one on my way out.

I vape the Nautilus mini at around 12W, and all the others on the D16'1 at around the 4V mark.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (5/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the 5 bottles of menthol juices @Philip Dunkley! I have tasted the Craft Vapour Juices and do like the MAtterhorn Menthol and I'm looking forward to testing the Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint!



Qalactin Hypermint is an amazing mixer with other juices, especially 'Nana Cream. And by itself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly (5/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So, finally I can post the pics of my collection. After getting my new gear, I won't even bother to photograph my 1st start-up gear, as they seem soooo bad right now!
> 
> In the collection:
> 
> ...




Nice Kettle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/15)

Lol, yeah I use the kettle to vape eucalyptus oil during the winter months  so it had to be in the photo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (5/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Thanks to @Zuzu from VapeMaxX for this! The juices I won in the guess the brand competition. Awesomely packaged and a few stickers  the juice smells awesome! Will try them later and report back.


Thank you bro...hope you enjoy 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## TylerD (6/3/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the Thenancara! It smells awesome! Can't wait till I get home!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby!! Thank you Vapeclub!






Some VooDoo Juice - Just had to give some of them a try.
Vape Elixir - Cant get enough of Stardust and Incognito will be a first for me.
Japanese Cotton - Just to see what all the fuss is about.
Goblin - Because @VapeGrrl had me try a juice that was in a goblin and after that I could not leave without one. (Thanks @VapeGrrl for taking the food out of my children's mouths...  ) 

Once again Excellent service form Vapeclub!
@VapeGrrl and @JakesSA - you guys can be proud on the service you offer the vaping community!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Voodoo Juice from Vape Club!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Scorocket22 (6/3/15)

IPV2 all the way from Durbs from @VandaL himself. Fitted with a smurf from VM @Oupa.


Sent from my iPhone while vaping Atlantis | Plume Veil | IPV2 50W

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (7/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> IPV2 all the way from Durbs from @VandaL himself. Fitted with a smurf from VM @Oupa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while vaping Atlantis | Plume Veil | IPV2 50W


My baby Hope u enjoying it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (7/3/15)

You sent him your baby to enjoy? Eish!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (7/3/15)

zadiac said:


> You sent him your baby to enjoy? Eish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (7/3/15)

That's enough internet for me today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (7/3/15)

Vapemail from @hands 

Some DIY juice to try 



And my Reo button 



Thank you @hands, like @andro said i can not believe how fine and perfect the work is. It is amazing

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## hands (7/3/15)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail


glad it made it there safely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail from @hands
> 
> Some DIY juice to try
> View attachment 22610
> ...


That button looks amazing. Congrats @kimbo and well done @hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (7/3/15)

Got some new goodies in from USA 

Silver play RTA and Mini Freakshow!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (7/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Got some new goodies in from USA
> 
> Silver play RTA and Mini Freakshow!


Would love to see a comparison between the billow and silverplay


----------



## Paulie (7/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Would love to see a comparison between the billow and silverplay




Its more like a Goblin than a Billow type of vape and i think its a better vape so far compared to the goblin except it has a little less flavour. However the clouds are massive and the air is almost perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Got some new goodies in from USA
> 
> Silver play RTA and Mini Freakshow!




That freak show looks exactly like the Derringer from the side. 

I actually thought it was when I saw the picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Delayed vapemail of note!! These juices left the US on the 27th of August 2014.
> 
> I received them 5 minutes ago!!



Cant believe you got this finally @Yiannaki 
So chuffed for you man!
What nic strength are they? I assume some are 18mg? Lol. 
We may need to arrange a joint tasting session one of these day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/3/15)

Silver said:


> Cant believe you got this finally @Yiannaki
> So chuffed for you man!
> What nic strength are they? I assume some are 18mg? Lol.
> We may need to arrange a joint tasting session one of these day


A few of them are 18mg and waaaay too strong for me  

I am managing with the 12mg ones. Have diluted them a little with VG and I am enjoying them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/3/15)

Bit of a late one, but this week has been ultra busy...

My first vapejoose order came on Tuesday, Peaches & Cream 3mg Max VG.
This juice is ridiculously good, easily on par with the best you'll get in a Zamplebox, IMHO
Super economical too. That 60ml bottle was $18.94 including shipping.










I've got another 150ml of juice on the way, can't wait. Really impressed with these guys.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

Nice big bottle @n0ugh7_zw !


----------



## FireFly (9/3/15)

Thanks Skyblue Vaping!
Looking forward to taking my Mixes to a new level with some additives. And trying some of their Juice with a small sample pack of 10.
Nilla Custard already a treat

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

FireFly said:


> Thanks Skyblue Vaping!
> Looking forward to taking my Mixes to a new level with some additives. And trying some of their Juice with a small sample pack of 10.
> Nilla Custard already a treat


Enjoy! And to add to your peer pressure - you know what to get to properly taste them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (9/3/15)

Vape mail 

The courier was here just before 6

Derringer @jtgrey BF for me

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (10/3/15)

Vape mail 

The canoe fro FT arrived with four Smurfs and some heat shrink to wrap my old battery's

Excuse the photos my camera died i took this with my phone




And some mail from @Rob Fisher 

Tumbled SL door for Alexandra 

And some cable thingies .. Thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## free3dom (10/3/15)

Some DIY Vape Mail from SkyBlue - well technically it is Vape Mail featuring DIY stuff, I did not have to DIY the mail 




Thanks @Melinda

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/3/15)

Hi Guys

Just a small delivery today 





From the guys @ Vapemob

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (10/3/15)

Has anyone noticed that the CLT logo almost looks like the logo on the Chicken Licken restauraunt seats, lol... they just have CL and missing the T, hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Has anyone noticed that the CLT logo almost looks like the logo on the Chicken Licken restauraunt seats, lol... they just have CL and missing the T, hehe




LMAO - good thing the juice does not taste like chicken feet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby!  BF Derringer! Thanks @andro!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball (10/3/15)

Well maybe not technically vape mail as I flew to DBN to fetch my gear from @Sir Vape but here we go.
SMPL mod with a Troll RDA. Also a RBA deck for my Delta II, yeah baby.
I thought white would be a good change from all my black gear.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (10/3/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Well maybe not technically vape mail as I flew to DBN to fetch my gear from @Sir Vape but here we go.
> SMPL mod with a Troll RDA. Also a RBA deck for my Delta II, yeah baby.
> I thought white would be a good change from all my black gear.
> View attachment 22745


 

I really love that color on the SMPL!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Q-Ball (10/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> I really love that color on the SMPL!


I thought the white would match coming from the same manufacturer but alas they don't.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/3/15)

Vapejoose order + Zamplebox = 240mls of juice 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/3/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Well maybe not technically vape mail as I flew to DBN to fetch my gear from @Sir Vape but here we go.
> SMPL mod with a Troll RDA. Also a RBA deck for my Delta II, yeah baby.
> I thought white would be a good change from all my black gear.
> View attachment 22745


I hope i am doing this right. Not used to tapatalk.

That troll RDA looks awesome.

What setup you gonna run in it?


----------



## Q-Ball (10/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> I hope i am doing this right. Not used to tapatalk.
> 
> That troll RDA looks awesome.
> 
> What setup you gonna run in it?


Hey man, I have a dual 26G kanthal at 6 wraps each. Comes out to 0.4 Ohms. And it chucks lots of dense vapour.


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/3/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Hey man, I have a dual 26G kanthal at 6 wraps each. Comes out to 0.4 Ohms. And it chucks lots of dense vapour.


Sounds awesome. Enjoy !!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Vape Club BF Derringer!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## brads (11/3/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Well maybe not technically vape mail as I flew to DBN to fetch my gear from @Sir Vape but here we go.
> SMPL mod with a Troll RDA. Also a RBA deck for my Delta II, yeah baby.
> I thought white would be a good change from all my black gear.
> View attachment 22745



Really clean setup,love the theme.


----------



## MurderDoll (11/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Vape Club BF Derringer!
> 
> View attachment 22777




I give you 5 minutes. Then you are going to hate it due to your OCD.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/15)

Zodd said:


> I give you 5 minutes. Then you are going to hate it due to your OCD.



Hehehe I'm sure I am... but my non-bf one with Antarctica in it on the 100W+ is so awesome but dripping just sucks! I will take an extra pill and hide it when not in use! 

And probably sell them a few hours later!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (11/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe I'm sure I am... but my non-bf one with Antarctica in it on the 100W+ is so awesome but dripping just sucks! I will take an extra pill and hide it when not in use!
> 
> And probably sell them a few hours later!



I'll take a BF one off your hands if you don't like them. The Derrigner, that is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (11/3/15)

Epic non vape mail, my new iPhone 6 Plus arrived

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## dekardy (11/3/15)

Vape mail straight from the USA, thanks to one of the members on this forum. I did not ask permission to mention his name so out of respect for his privacy I wont.

Evolv DNA25 small/normal screen on left
Evolv DNA40 large screen on right, both with temp limiting.

Now do I build my own mod or replace some of my clone DNA devices

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## VandaL (11/3/15)

dekardy said:


> Vape mail straight from the USA, thank to one of the members on this forum. I did not ask permission to mention his name so out of respect for his privacy I wont.
> 
> Evolv DNA25 small/normal screen on left
> Evolv DNA40 large screen on right, both with temp limiting.
> ...


Awww damn, if I really want a dna 40 board to put in my flask clone. If I only knew.


----------



## dekardy (11/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Awww damn, if I really want a dna 40 board to put in my flask clone. If I only knew.



That was my initial plan. Got the infinite clone from VapeMob. But now I'm leaning toward building my own "mini flask" from wood.
We'll see.


----------



## VandaL (11/3/15)

dekardy said:


> That was my initial plan. Got the infinite clone from VapeMob. But now I'm leaning toward building my own "mini flask" from wood.
> We'll see.


Nice, it was the reason I bought the flask clone. Out of curiosity how much was the board landed?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/15)

Alex said:


> Epic non vape mail, my new iPhone 6 Plus arrived



Poultry stuff @Alex! You are going to LOVE it! Best phone ever!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dekardy (11/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Nice, it was the reason I bought the flask clone. Out of curiosity how much was the board landed?



The DNA40 was just over R700 and the DNA25 just under R500, but I didn't have to pay shipping so effectively the US$ price times exchange rate at the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (12/3/15)

So did anyone purchase Suicide Bunny Obsidian?


----------



## KieranD (12/3/15)

VandaL said:


> So did anyone purchase Suicide Bunny Obsidian?



@VandaL These were purchased by guys I don't think are on the forum. I have pushed them to join but most are not interested

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki (12/3/15)

Thanks for the new goodies vapeclub  a bf derringer, and a goblin

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (13/3/15)

Tnks @LandyMan !! Great service and great products !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (13/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Tnks @LandyMan !! Great service and great products !!


My pleasure @Paulie


----------



## VandaL (13/3/15)

Some yummy SAUWS from The Puff Station as well as a black iStick 50w soon to become an,

Amp





Or a Gameboy

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Ricgt (13/3/15)

@VandaL haha shot bud, have a nice and spicy weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juntau (13/3/15)

Thanks puffstation for the m80. Your speedy service will keep me coming back for more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

Just checked my parcel that left Florida on Wednesday... then to Tennesee and is currently at the Charles de Gaul airport in Paris... Duties and documentation and Vat all paid... should hit SA tonight and hopefully I may get an epic Vape Mail on Monday!

Here is a pic of one of the things in the parcel!  And this is the least exciting item in the parcel!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just checked my parcel that left Florida on Wednesday... then to Tennesee and is currently at the Charles de Gaul airport in Paris... Duties and documentation and Vat all paid... should hit SA tonight and hopefully I may get an epic Vape Mail on Monday!
> 
> Here is a pic of one of the things in the parcel!  And this is the least exciting item in the parcel!
> View attachment 22929



I'm guessing something woody perhaps?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

Alex said:


> I'm guessing something woody perhaps?



Nope not yet... more like RegTown...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope not yet... more like RegTown...


Sig 150?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/3/15)

Potential gorge filler?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

johan said:


> Potential gorge filler?



The one may well be a Gorge filler... in fact there may be a few Gorge fillers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Sig 150?



Nope... I have the Sigelei 100+ and that is already WAY more power than I need! But it's tooooo big... new IPV Mini.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The one may well be a Gorge filler... in fact there may be a few Gorge fillers!


Do you literally throw gear into the gorge?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Do you literally throw gear into the gorge?



Not very often... if it's remotely usable then I give it away... if it's complete crap then it has found it's way into the gorge but that has only happened once in reality and is more a figure of speech! But more than a few items destined to the gorge didn't make it into the gorge and get dropped in the waste paper bin.

I don't really want foreign objects in the gorge because it's a conservancy and I do not want to pollute the little bucks habitat! We have a little Duiker that comes to visit us from time to time...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not very often... if it's remotely usable then I give it away... if it's complete crap then it has found it's way into the gorge but that has only happened once in reality and is more a figure of speech! But more than a few items destined to the gorge didn't make it into the gorge and get dropped in the waste paper bin.
> 
> I don't really want foreign objects in the gorge because it's a conservancy and I do not want to pollute the little bucks habitat! We have a little Duiker that comes to visit us from time to time...



Ah that's awesome Mr Fisher. Thank God you aren't wasting precious Vape gear lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (13/3/15)

Vape Mail - friend in from NY!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

@capetocuba have you tried the Milkman juice? I keep wanting to add some to my basket but stop myself everytime!


----------



## Paulie (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @capetocuba have you tried the Milkman juice? I keep wanting to add some to my basket but stop myself everytime!


Its good juice Rob but i dont think itll fit your flavour profile since its a dessert (pop tart) type vape bud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just checked my parcel that left Florida on Wednesday... then to Tennesee and is currently at the Charles de Gaul airport in Paris... Duties and documentation and Vat all paid... should hit SA tonight and hopefully I may get an epic Vape Mail on Monday!
> 
> Here is a pic of one of the things in the parcel!  And this is the least exciting item in the parcel!
> View attachment 22929




Super Excited to see what comming


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Its good juice Rob but i dont think itll fit your flavour profile since its a dessert (pop tart) type vape bud



Thanks Paulie! I just so love the bottle! Awesome marketing on their part!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Super Excited to see what comming



I have to say I a little excited! I can't even remember what's in the parcel anymore! It's gonna be a surprise for me too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> Vape Mail - friend in from NY!
> 
> View attachment 22946


much jealous! I love all 3 of em

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @capetocuba have you tried the Milkman juice? I keep wanting to add some to my basket but stop myself everytime!



Yeah I agree with @Paulie its an awesome juice but I dont think you would enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (13/3/15)

Uncle Rob!!! I LOVE YOU!!! 

Thank you soooo much for this! Some very nice juices (King's Crown - Fight your fate, Craft Vapour - Polar Express, Milenium Potion - Grape), the rods for my Marquis dripper (forgot to put them in the picture) and a *BF Derringer*!! 

I did not expect that. I'm so amped right now. Gonna build coils for the Derringer right now and take her for a spin. Thanks you very much 






Also some vape mail from SkyBlue. Thank you Melinda for the quick and excellent service as always 





Seems my mother lied to me about my birth date. I think it's today, because I also received a brand nww laser printer from a friend. Also didn't expect that. Have to apply for a new ID as my birth date is definitely wrong....lol

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not very often... if it's remotely usable then I give it away... if it's complete crap then it has found it's way into the gorge but that has only happened once in reality and is more a figure of speech! But more than a few items destined to the gorge didn't make it into the gorge and get dropped in the waste paper bin.
> 
> I don't really want foreign objects in the gorge because it's a conservancy and I do not want to pollute the little bucks habitat! We have a little Duiker that comes to visit us from time to time...



Not to mention that you might hit the little Duiker... And I don't think that he is in to vaping as much as we are.


----------



## capetocuba (13/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @capetocuba have you tried the Milkman juice? I keep wanting to add some to my basket but stop myself everytime!


Yeah been dripping it now, its awesome sauce!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/3/15)

@Rob Fisher The Milkman has a great box and this request!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Necris (14/3/15)

So much of awesomeness
Many thanks @RIEFY

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman211991 (14/3/15)

Necris said:


> So much of awesomeness
> Many thanks @RIEFY


My favorite juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Uncle Rob!!! I LOVE YOU!!!
> 
> Thank you soooo much for this! Some very nice juices (King's Crown - Fight your fate, Craft Vapour - Polar Express, Milenium Potion - Grape), the rods for my Marquis dripper (forgot to put them in the picture) and a *BF Derringer*!!
> 
> ...



Wow @zadiac, a surprise BF Derringer - that is something!
I imagine it will be put to excellent use in the Zadiac vape den
Let us know how you find it
And maybe we can get another video of you tooting on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (14/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My parcel arrived in JHB this afternoon at 14:32! Whoooo!



@Rob Fisher you should maybe not post in the Vape mail thread for stuff that has not arrived yet. We want to see pictures of has arrived. Is there not a thread on waiting for stuff.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/15)

yuganp said:


> @Rob Fisher you should maybe not post in the Vape mail thread for stuff that has not arrived yet. We want to see pictures of has arrived. Is there not a thread on waiting for stuff.



Moved...


----------



## LandyMan (15/3/15)

yuganp said:


> @Rob Fisher you should maybe not post in the Vape mail thread for stuff that has not arrived yet. We want to see pictures of has arrived. Is there not a thread on waiting for stuff.


LOL. Seems that nappy rash is contagious @johan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

Joose from The Puff Station. Thank you @Ricgt. As the bottle on the left attests, this one has been quite a hit with the family.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (16/3/15)

Thank you @e-sense ! Great service at great prices as well! Thanks for the taste box! Can't wait to sample those juices!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (16/3/15)

@TylerD hows the drakes vape juice line. itching to give it a try


----------



## TylerD (16/3/15)

Jakey said:


> @TylerD hows the drakes vape juice line. itching to give it a try


Got no idea. Lol! Will be my first time testing the Drakes , Taste and E-sense juices. Will let you know a bit later.


----------



## Jakey (16/3/15)

Cool, appreciate it


----------



## Andre (16/3/15)

Jakey said:


> @TylerD hows the drakes vape juice line. itching to give it a try


Tried a few quite some time ago, but was not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Sorry Ω @johan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Kaizer (16/3/15)

@Rob Fisher Open it up already, So excited to see whats in it!


----------



## zadiac (16/3/15)

Don't do that Uncle Rob! Sies vir jou!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (16/3/15)

@Rob Fisher how do you allow that to slip?? 
And no fines dished out?? Fines Master slipping somewhat?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

OK busy unpacking... stand by!

First up is a space shuttle high quality USB charger...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

On the go travel charger!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

A new outfit for the Sigelei 100W+

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> A new outfit for the Sigelei 100W+
> 
> View attachment 23074
> View attachment 23075


this is what im looking for


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Fancy USB checkers... so we can be sure of what charge each system is working on! @johan are you impressed?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

White REO Grand Std with 2013 Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

2013 BF Cyclone! 2 x BF Hornets!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> A new outfit for the Sigelei 100W+
> 
> View attachment 23074
> View attachment 23075


@steve you were looking for one of these blue skins.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Unicorn Juice Bottles from VaporDNA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

IPV II Mini 70W!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (16/3/15)

Come on Rob,the suspense is killing me are the bits in there somewhere?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Genosmate said:


> Come on Rob,the suspense is killing me are the bits in there somewhere?



They most certainly are @Genosmate!  I will pack them shortly... but I think we have missed this afternoon's courier... so the parcel will be with you on Wed morning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Spare charger cables for my iPhone 6+ (one extra long) so I can have the phone next to me when I travel to VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Six hundred Rands ($45 plus shipping and Vat etc) worth of readyXwick! I hope it's worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## VandaL (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Six hundred Rands ($45 plus shipping and Vat etc) worth of readyXwick! I hope it's worth it!
> 
> View attachment 23084


Can sum?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Some new drip tips!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Paulie (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some new drip tips!
> 
> View attachment 23085
> View attachment 23086


Those are epic!! i want!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

KBox hits the country!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

7ml Atlantis Tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

OK that's it!

Oh there are some screwdrivers and little grub screws... the show is over! Time for me to test some of these new toys!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK that's it!
> 
> Oh there are some screwdrivers and little grub screws... the show is over! Time for me to test some of these new toys!


Nooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## Kaizer (16/3/15)

I keep hitting refresh. Awesome vapemail @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK that's it!
> 
> Oh there are some screwdrivers and little grub screws... the show is over! Time for me to test some of these new toys!


More screwdrivers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (16/3/15)

show them screw drivers
show
show
show
show
show


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Here we go!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (16/3/15)

Lol, awesome vape mail there Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

Baby Choo prefers the new Fedex box to her fancy baskets Mom bought!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow (16/3/15)

Awesome vape mail wow


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 23089


Tool Porn 

Those Wiha Drivers cost a pretty penny over here.
The Local agent for them is Mantech

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Unicorn Juice Bottles from VaporDNA!
> 
> View attachment 23080


These bottles  I've been looking for them for quite some time. It's every Dripper guys dream bottle

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (16/3/15)

Wow. Epic Vapemail as always, @Rob Fisher .
Would like to hear your impressions on the IPV mini 2 once you have put it through its paces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/3/15)

Epic vape mail @Rob Fisher  I wouldn't know where to start of I were you 

PS if u at any point have a burning desire to retire the ipv mini2 to the gorge, I promise to love it tenderly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

Vape mail , compliments of Mr Fisher , thanks old bean @Rob Fisher ! Even threw in some Rayon , thanks a mill! Look forward to meet you at VapeCon! *edit* why does the bloody pic always get gooied around when uploading ???!!!???

*edit* Fixed picture!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## abdul (17/3/15)

Daniel said:


> Vape mail , compliments of Mr Fisher , thanks old bean @Rob Fisher ! Even threw in some Rayon , thanks a mill! Look forward to meet you at VapeCon! *edit* why does the bloody pic always get gooied around when uploading ???!!!???
> 
> *edit* Fixed picture!
> 
> View attachment 23149


what did you get there?


----------



## johan (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry Ω @johan!
> 
> View attachment 23069



You can be so glad its St Paddy's today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

2x 120ML bottles of Goose Juice (smells amazing) + a free duck 
+ a screen protector for my HTC

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fancy USB checkers... so we can be sure of what charge each system is working on! @johan are you impressed?
> 
> View attachment 23076



Yip, nice toy to play with - how much do IOU?


----------



## PutRid (17/3/15)

VandaL said:


> 2x 120ML bottles of Goose Juice + a free duck
> + a screen protector for my HTC


Sigh Vandal i jelly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

VandaL said:


> 2x 120ML bottles of Goose Juice + a free duck
> + a screen protector for my HTC


Wow man you really love your custards lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Wow man you really love your custards lol


I have tons of other 'premium' juices which are fun for a few ml then I get bored or over them. Ended up giving away most of it. But with my Grants I've finished 5x100ml bottles and want more  still have 200ml so will order that soon.

This is supposed to be better or on the same level as Grants so I think I'm just going to stick to these two custards. Grants tastes great from 20-165w and is great in a dripper and in a tank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

johan said:


> Yip, nice toy to play with - how much do IOU?



@Rob Fisher ooooh , would work well with my 6-port USB charger , where can I get some ?


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/3/15)

VandaL said:


> I have tons of other 'premium' juices which are fun for a few ml then I get bored or over them. Ended up giving away most of it. But with my Grants I've finished 5x100ml bottles and want more  still have 200ml so will order that soon.
> 
> This is supposed to be better or on the same level as Grants so I think I'm just going to stick to these two custards. Grants tastes great from 20-165w and is great in a dripper and in a tank.



Roughly what does a 100ml Grants cost you to bring in?


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Roughly what does a 100ml Grants cost you to bring in?


With DHL which takes 3 days to arrive, looking at around $67 a bottle since I usually order 5-7 bottles. It's pricey but I don't have to wait for SAPO to bring it over in a canoe. He has a much cheaper shipping option which will take +- 2-3 weeks and what with SAPO on the verge of striking again I'm not taking a chance with them. The exchange rate has really driven up the price 


Can't wait to try Goose juice though, since it is readily available and slightly cheaper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

YOH , and I wanted to order , think I'll stick with @Melinda 's Vanilla Custard , which reminds me .....


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/3/15)

VandaL said:


> With DHL which takes 3 days to arrive, looking at around $67 a bottle since I usually order 5-7 bottles. It's pricey but I don't have to wait for SAPO to bring it over in a canoe. He has a much cheaper shipping option which will take +- 2-3 weeks and what with SAPO on the verge of striking again I'm not taking a chance with them. The exchange rate has really driven up the price


I hear you, and $67 for 100ml in 3 days sounds like a decent price to me. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/3/15)

Roughly works out to R252 per 30ml, so not too bad methinks.  Premium joose price , but it is imported.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

johan said:


> Yip, nice toy to play with - how much do IOU?



You still have plenty of credit here Ω @johan! I'll send it to you when I next have something to send up that way!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Daniel said:


> @Rob Fisher ooooh , would work well with my 6-port USB charger , where can I get some ?



http://www.xtardirect.com/


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Roughly works out to R252 per 30ml, so not too bad methinks.  Premium joose price , but it is imported.


Yeah, hoping a local retailler could bring it in *cough* @Sir Vape *cough*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Yeah, hoping a local retailler could bring it in *cough* @Sir Vape *cough*


That would be AWESOME! (if coughing helps, expect a massive TB cough from my side.  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You still have plenty of credit here Ω @johan! I'll send it to you when I next have something to send up that way!



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

I've had quite a few requests asking where i got the new Drip Tips... they are all from one vendor on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/3rdeyedriptips?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Close ups of the 3rd Eye Drip Tips

One on an Atomic and one on an RM2!




And then one on the Goblin!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

VandaL said:


> I have tons of other 'premium' juices which are fun for a few ml then I get bored or over them. Ended up giving away most of it. But with my Grants I've finished 5x100ml bottles and want more  still have 200ml so will order that soon.
> 
> This is supposed to be better or on the same level as Grants so I think I'm just going to stick to these two custards. Grants tastes great @ from 20-165w and is great in a dripper and in a tank.




I have some custards you may like if you want i will post you some pics and see if you want them ? One of them is called Hemmingway.



Rob Fisher said:


> I've had quite a few requests asking where i got the new Drip Tips... they are all from one vendor on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/3rdeyedriptips?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754


LOL let the bid war begin!! CNTRL F5 hahahaha


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

Paulie said:


> I have some custards you may like if you want i will post you some pics and see if you want them ? *One of them is called*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Close ups of the 3rd Eye Drip Tips
> 
> One on an Atomic and one on an RM2!
> 
> ...


Seems you bought up all their stock Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Seems you bought up all their stock Rob


I also saw that. No items in store.


----------



## Andre (17/3/15)

From VapeClub. BF Marquis with custom center screw (thank you for the suggestion @JakesSA). Gravestone and Dark Forest from Voodoo Juices to try.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

Got a few things ... but this beauty I have been waiting for!  Hits like a beast and how it should!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## PutRid (17/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> Got a few things ... but this beauty I have been waiting for!  Hits like a beast and how it should!
> 
> View attachment 23166
> View attachment 23167


Few things?


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

PutRid said:


> Few things?


Drip tips, a couple derringers and 3 different colours battery wraps and more drip tips


----------



## PutRid (17/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> Drip tips, a couple derringers and 3 different colours battery wraps and more drip tips


Nice. Pics or it didnt happen 
Where did you order from?


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

PutRid said:


> Nice. Pics or it didnt happen
> Where did you order from?


Ok boss ... here you go! From the place far east of us ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PutRid (17/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> Ok boss ... here you go! From the place far east of us ...
> 
> View attachment 23169


Hahah awesome. Im still waiting on a few things. Been months. Eh


----------



## John (17/3/15)

No more dodgy chargers for me  nitecore D2 and 2x Samsung 25r arrived today from Fasttech after a two month wait

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis (17/3/15)

Whooohooo! New SkyBlue DIY kit vapemail (plus about 1k in extras)






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (17/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> Whooohooo! New SkyBlue DIY kit vapemail (plus about 1k in extras)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome kit. Enjoy the DIYing.


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

This took 40 days and previous one 25 days.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gman211991 (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 23187


So jelly of all your vape mail Mr Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

gman211991 said:


> So jelly of all your vape mail Mr Fisher



Sorry @gman211991! It is about to get a LOT worse! I have 3 REO's inbound from different spots on the planet that are just the most awesome things that we will ever see in Vape Mail... everytime I see a picture of any of them in progress I almost vomit with excitement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET (17/3/15)

Is that Ambrosia i see with the diy stuff?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

ET said:


> Is that Ambrosia i see with the diy stuff?



It is indeed! And Happy Holidays too... I simply have to taste them both after all the feedback on them... but Melinda says I have to leave them in the drawer for 4-6 weeks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Melinda (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed! And Happy Holidays too... I simply have to taste them both after all the feedback on them... but Melinda says I have to leave them in the drawer for 4-6 weeks.



Hi Rob, only the Ambrosia needs to be treated like a Vampire at the moment, Happy Holiday's are ready to go, it's been steeping for about 3 weeks now so should be ready

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## John (17/3/15)

Melinda said:


> Hi Rob, only the Ambrosia needs to be treated like a Vampire at the moment, Happy Holiday's are ready to go, it's been steeping for about 3 weeks now so should be ready


Speaking of which...





Thanks @Melinda @Derick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (17/3/15)

serious fomo,but mine arrives tomorrow 
got the mixings for some killer menthol fruit concoctions,plus a dessert mix for good measure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed! And Happy Holidays too... I simply have to taste them both after all the feedback on them... but Melinda says I have to leave them in the drawer for 4-6 weeks.



You should try my recipe for Ambrosia, just add 4-5 drops of koolada concentrate to the Reo juice bottle and shake it up before vaping.

Soo good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991 (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @gman211991! It is about to get a LOT worse! I have 3 REO's inbound from different spots on the planet that are just the most awesome things that we will ever see in Vape Mail... everytime I see a picture of any of them in progress I almost vomit with excitement!


Damn I'm waiting on my Damn ipv mini 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Alex said:


> You should try my recipe for Ambrosia, just add 4-5 drops of koolada concentrate to the Reo juice bottle and shake it up before vaping.
> 
> Soo good.



Add the Koolada to Ambrosia in the REO Bottle @Alex ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Add the Koolada to Ambrosia in the REO Bottle @Alex ?



@Rob Fisher , dont forget to add about 2ml of VM Menthol Ice. Brings out the coolness even more...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , dont forget to add about 2ml of VM Menthol Ice. Brings out the coolness even more...


U might as well just throw the whole menthol bottle in lol u all menthol crazy lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (17/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Add the Koolada to Ambrosia in the REO Bottle @Alex ?



Just make sure to at least test it out as-is before you start messing around with it


----------



## free3dom (17/3/15)

Paulie said:


> U might as well just throw the whole menthol bottle in lol u all menthol crazy lol





I think too much menthol causes a kind of "brain freeze"


----------



## Genosmate (17/3/15)

I've found another ADV and its not menthol,I really like this stuff.Some nuts and a tap as well.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Lol @Genosmate 
I thought you were starting to describe the juice when you said "some nuts"
Then i saw the pic


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/3/15)

Genosmate said:


> I've found another ADV and its not menthol,I really like this stuff.Some nuts and a tap as well.
> View attachment 23223



We don't want to see your nuts @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/3/15)

Some more of the joose I Krave 

Can't remember where I bought it though... 






Thanks VapeMob

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (18/3/15)

Some wraps from Jwraps,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Matt (18/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Some wraps from Jwraps,



Looks really good!
How long did shipping take to SA?


----------



## VandaL (18/3/15)

Matt said:


> Looks really good!
> How long did shipping take to SA?


+- 2 weeks, delivered by the post man in a tiny envelope.


----------



## Matt (18/3/15)

Not bad for USPS and SAPO. Mine was shipped last week so hoping to get it next week then. I assume they deliver it just as a letter right? I dont have to go pick it up from the post office?


----------



## VandaL (18/3/15)

Matt said:


> Not bad for USPS and SAPO. Mine was shipped last week so hoping to get it next week then. I assume they deliver it just as a letter right? I dont have to go pick it up from the post office?


Yup, Post man Patt comes through with his black and white cat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris (18/3/15)

Many thanks to @Melinda and @Derick.
Today begins a new chapter of diy.
Thank you for the extra flavours,certainly worth the extra days wait.






Found some 100ml bottles locally.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Scorocket22 (18/3/15)

Necris said:


> Many thanks to @Melinda and @Derick.
> Today begins a new chapter of diy.
> Thank you for the extra flavours,certainly worth the extra days wait.
> 
> ...


Where does one buy bottles like that? I need some!


----------



## Necris (18/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> Where does one buy bottles like that? I need some!


The Skyblue ones have better droppers,to be honest,and would be my first choice,but are temporarily out of stock
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories
But i found the white lidded ones at a place called The Bottle Store in Port Elizabeth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (19/3/15)

ScorpionL2K said:


> Where does one buy bottles like that? I need some!


Wespack has a nice range of bottles aswell. http://www.westpacklifestyle.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (19/3/15)

A kind and generous soul, @andro has blessed me with these goodies that arrived today. Thank you once again mate, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## free3dom (19/3/15)

Some unexpected Vape Mail...the best kind, and from the most awesome people - I am being spoiled rotten 

First up, a Taifun GT 2, courtesy of @Philip Dunkley ...thanks bud you rock 




And secondly, a Dark Horse galloped all the way from KZN, courtesy of @Rob Fisher. So awesome, thanks a lot Rob, you rock

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/3/15)

@free3dom enjoy the Taifun GT II bud, I know I'm enjoying mine, and will for a long time coming!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (19/3/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @free3dom enjoy the Taifun GT II bud, I know I'm enjoying mine, and will for a long time coming!!



Thanks bud, I'm already absolutely in love with her...I'll give her a good home 

Now I just need to put up with the longing looks my SubTank is giving me, standing alone there on it's little spool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/3/15)

You have an Istick and a Smok remember!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (19/3/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> You have an Istick and a Smok remember!!!



The problem is not what I hold in my hand, but rather what I put in my mouth


----------



## Junkdoggy (19/3/15)

Nice little Vape stand and some essentials.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## brads (19/3/15)

Junkdoggy said:


> Nice little Vape stand and some essentials.
> View attachment 23301
> View attachment 23302



WANT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Junkdoggy (19/3/15)

brads said:


> WANT!




I presume it’s the stand your after brads.

You can find it here. https://www.fasttech.com/products/1854100


----------



## capetocuba (19/3/15)

Thanks to @Sir Vape aka Hobbit and kleinboet aka @BigGuy !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/3/15)

Thanks Donnie aka @VandaL !!  You a legend man!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

im dying to taste GVC! let me know how it is @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (19/3/15)

My stuff is all together now. HAPPY HAPPY

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (19/3/15)

@Bender thank goodness for all the parts as i started getting worried bout the last package. Build it! Build it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I just love stories on my parcel! Thanks @Stroodlepuff!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I just love stories on my parcel! Thanks @Stroodlepuff!
> 
> ...



Heehee glad you like it Uncle Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (20/3/15)

Best way to start a weekend is with some Vapemail

Neatly packaged with a bow.






Had to see what the hype was about and got me some VooDoo and some Native Wicks.

Also some flat ribbon wire.






Just a sidenote - I only placed this order yesterday afternoon and having picked the cheaper shipping option only expected to receive it on Monday.

Thx VC - your service rocks

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (20/3/15)

Vapemail courtecy of our own @Rob Fisher:

*RM2* my favorite RDA on a Reo by far - I couldn't wait to take the Nuppin ver.1 off and replace it with the faithful
&
a Nice USB voltage and current meter

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (20/3/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> @Bender thank goodness for all the parts as i started getting worried bout the last package. Build it! Build it!



Oi! Thats some awesome Vape Mail right there


----------



## zadiac (20/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Oooo, nice! You got a Gobble Gobble (which is what it _should _have been called)



I was wondering why you said this, and now I know. Been re-wicking the Goblin for a while now and it still "gobble gobbles"....sigh
I like the flavor and the airflow.
Don't tell me to watch that video of the guy wicking it. I did. Doesn't work for me.
I tried everything now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (20/3/15)

Some new goodies 

First time purchase from Vape Club, and have to say, loved the experience!!

Got some Voo Doo Juice, fist time, the zombie blood, very nice!!!
Got the wife an KangerTech Subtank mini, absolutely love this and can recommend it to everyone!!
and finally got some Organic Puff Japanese cotton.. so far loving it but it's the first time i'm using it... so will give my toughs on it a bit later on..

On to the Subtank mini.. man is this thing nice, not only does it look epic, but it works the same.. tried the 0.5 ohm coil and the 1.2 ohm coil on a 20 Watt device, 0.5 not working as nice, you definitely want more wattage for that coil.. the 1.2 works pretty well and give brilliant taste @ 20 Watts ( we ordered a k-box from fasttech, awaiting that to arrive)

So for now, I already pushed a 0.37 Ohm coil into the RBA base with the Japanese cotton.. She is now sitting on a Nemesis Mech mod, and man oh man does it work well.. really nice clouds, better than I ever expected and it tastes damn good!!! Plus, the tank on the mech mod looks brilliant, seeing as this is a 22 mil Tank, it sits flush on the Mech Mod.... I love it, and the wife loves her new toy even more.. big upgrade from a "big" Nautilus!!! 

Check out the pics

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Alex (21/3/15)

Some goodies from VapeClub

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate (21/3/15)

Courtesy of the Gadget Master (thanks Rob),some juices and fancy wick to try and a door to make shiny!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Carlos Coelho (22/3/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Vapejoose order + Zamplebox = 240mls of juice
> 
> View attachment 22749
> 
> ...


How long did delivery take if i may ask? just ordered almost 1L of juice and was hoping for an estimate.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/3/15)

Carlos Coelho said:


> How long did delivery take if i may ask? just ordered almost 1L of juice and was hoping for an estimate.



TBH I'm not too sure man. Our postal system up here seems to be a bit more on point, than SAPO. From what I've heard other people say, you're looking at between 1-3 months, I think.


----------



## Carlos Coelho (22/3/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> TBH I'm not too sure man. Our postal system up here seems to be a bit more on point, than SAPO. From what I've heard other people say, you're looking at between 1-3 months, I think.


...i just died a little inside...But thanks for the quick reply at least when i do eventually get it i wont have to order for a long time.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/3/15)

Sorry man, But that vaprjoose is seriously good, and seriously cheap, totally worth waiting for


----------



## DemonicBunnee (22/3/15)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba (23/3/15)

Thanks @KieranD my goat (@iPWN )has arrived !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JW Flynn (23/3/15)

Skyblue vaping displayed excellent service by packaging a couple of juices for me Saturday evening that I was able to pick up on Sunday morning... I appreciate this SOOOOO much, Thank you guys!!!

The quest to build my own mothers milk continues, hehe, check out the new goodies  I also got myself some ambrosia to give it a go... cant wait to try it but was told to just give it a bit of steeping time....

gone ahead and mixed a couple of combinations... cant wait to try these... damn steeping time is killing me, hehe

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Bender (23/3/15)

Bender said:


> My stuff is all together now. HAPPY HAPPY
> View attachment 23323
> View attachment 23324
> View attachment 23325



All built and enjoying them a lot!! Whoohoo DNA 40 Madness
With a new arrival from Sir vape HB40. Thank you

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sir Vape (23/3/15)

Enjoy bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/3/15)

Super speedy delivery from Sir Vape. Very impressed with the iStick 50W (although the buttons could have been on the other side) Having a taste of the No 2 juice now.... Just a quick one before steeping. The Marquis has a new home on the 50W and the subtank from @shaunnadan rocking on the 30W.....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/3/15)

Vape Pickup Baby
Smok M65 with battery
Subtank Mini
U-Can




Thanks @Bender

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## free3dom (24/3/15)

LandyMan said:


> Vape Pickup Baby
> Smok M65 with battery
> Subtank Mini
> U-Can
> ...



Finally hooked up an M65 
Enjoy vaping while charging


----------



## LandyMan (24/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Finally hooked up an M65
> Enjoy vaping while charging


Yeah ... so no need for the iStick 50W anymore ... can fire down to 0.3 ohm which is what I was looking for (to replace the Cloupor Mini).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/15)

Thanks Rob fisher

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GadgetFreak (24/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 23563
> Thanks @KieranD my goat (@iPWN )has arrived !


What does that GOAT icon called?


----------



## capetocuba (24/3/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> What does that GOAT icon called?


Edit : I think it is because it's the year of the goat in China ... @iPWN and @steve or @VandaL know the whole story ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (24/3/15)

8400mah of green VTC4 made it's way to me this morning. Now patiently waiting on the box

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/3/15)

Thank you Rob Fisher!! You're awesome! This little beauty packs a mean punch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (24/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> Edit : I think it is because it's the year of the goat in China ... @iPWN and @steve or @VandaL know the whole story ...


Thanks! As long as its not an evil charm. I am scared of  symbols.


----------



## Robert Howes (24/3/15)

Where do you get them Rob? Was looking for them the other day but couldn't find them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Where do you get them Rob? Was looking for them the other day but couldn't find them.



The Ego One @Robert Howes? There are a number of vendors with them but with all the stuff you already have I wouldn't recommend it... you are better off spending your cash on something else... battery life isn't great and you can't see the juices levels very well or not at all if your eye sight is suspect. I didn't want to sell it to someone else so I gave it away.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (24/3/15)

Thank you Skyblue vaping for the good service

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DemonicBunnee (24/3/15)

LandyMan said:


> Yeah ... so no need for the iStick 50W anymore ... can fire down to 0.3 ohm which is what I was looking for (to replace the Cloupor Mini).



I'm a little confused here, the iStick 50w is rated to go down to 0.2Ohm? Or were you looking for the iStick 50w, and went for the Smok M65 instead?


----------



## Robert Howes (24/3/15)

Thanks Rob, looks good though for stealth vaping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks Rob, looks good though for stealth vaping.



That was the plan... but it was a pain to use and a small REO is probably a better bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/3/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> I'm a little confused here, the iStick 50w is rated to go down to 0.2Ohm? Or were you looking for the iStick 50w, and went for the Smok M65 instead?


I have the M50 (50W) which fires down to 0.3. Then putting the Goblin on the Cloupor Mini, I realised it only fires down to 0.45, so I was looking at the iStick 50W for an extra device that can fire lower than the Cloupor Mini. The M65 came on the market, and I took it, as it was basically what I was looking for

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/3/15)

Thanks to @Melinda & @Derick from Skyblue Vaping for the DIY kit, and also thanks to @KieranD for the IPV mini 2, the Subtank mini & the LG HE2.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/15)

Was lucky enough to get 3 vape mails today  Just in time for my 1-week-stinky-free anniversary. Yellow plastic drip tip for the mAN, silver 2-puffs drip tip, Infinity clone Plume Veil and some 26G wire from Vapemob. Another Kanger Subtank Mini from Vapeclub and some more DIY flavors from Skyblue. This hobby is quite expensive, but very rewarding. Like tuning an airgun and hitting one-hole-groups at 20 yards after a DIY tune. A few small dislikes on the Plume Veil clone, but great overall. Will try to write up some reviews iof some of the gear from a noob's perspective sometime next week.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

What kind of dislikes on the plume?


----------



## Andre (24/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Was lucky enough to get 3 vape mails today  Just in time for my 1-week-stinky-free anniversary. Yellow plastic drip tip for the mAN, silver 2-puffs drip tip, Infinity clone Plume Veil and some 26G wire from Vapemob. Another Kanger Subtank Mini from Vapeclub and some more DIY flavors from Skyblue. This hobby is quite expensive, but very rewarding. Like tuning an airgun and hitting one-hole-groups at 20 yards after a DIY tune. A few small dislikes on the Plume Veil clone, but great overall. Will try to write up some reviews iof some of the gear from a noob's perspective sometime next week.
> 
> View attachment 23672


Wow, when you do it you do it properly and fast. Way to go! Enjoy and congrats on the week stinky free - you have done the hard yards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Was lucky enough to get 3 vape mails today  Just in time for my 1-week-stinky-free anniversary. Yellow plastic drip tip for the mAN, silver 2-puffs drip tip, Infinity clone Plume Veil and some 26G wire from Vapemob. Another Kanger Subtank Mini from Vapeclub and some more DIY flavors from Skyblue. This hobby is quite expensive, but very rewarding. Like tuning an airgun and hitting one-hole-groups at 20 yards after a DIY tune. A few small dislikes on the Plume Veil clone, but great overall. Will try to write up some reviews iof some of the gear from a noob's perspective sometime next week.
> 
> View attachment 23672


The Plume Veil is one of the best drippers for flavor. Play with different builds and believe me you will start to love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/15)

Jakey said:


> What kind of dislikes on the plume?



The fact that it didn't come with a drip tip included, saw that too late after my order. The Delrin insert was stuck, and I need a pair of pliers to move it. Not like it looks in reviews, it looks like an easy screw in, screw out, but this one is very difficult. Saw some post on international forums with the same issue. Other than that, great atty in my opinion. I like it without the snorkeling air-flow though, so not a huge issue, but still an irritation to know it is an issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

Ah, guess thats the issue with clones. Mine came with a driptip and was pretty flawless apart from the tip being a bit wobbly. But awesome collection youve got going there. Cigs are certainly a thing of the past for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (25/3/15)

My plume veil I got from VapeMob also leaks a bit but nothing major.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Top block turned into Camila and bottom block turned in a Special custom Sheamus for me!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 14


----------



## hands (25/3/15)

dang that looks sweet @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (25/3/15)

Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Top block turned into Camila and bottom block turned in a Special custom Sheamus for me!
> 
> ...


Unique and stunning. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (25/3/15)

Not all mine but if I close my eyes and pretend it's all mine, I almost want to call myself @Rob Fisher  

Some Voodoo juice (nyom), kanger coils, jap cotton, Native Wicks, bf Atomics, Smurfs. 

BEEEEG shout out to @VapeGrrl from Vape Club for the super awesome and speedy service... You guys rock!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/15)

A rather Epic Mail just happened in the REO Mail thread...




http://ecigssa.co.za/reo-mail.t1536/page-85

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/15)

Can't really call this Vape Mail... more like Crap Mail from Fasttech... I just never learn...

OK the one parcel wans't crap mail... it was Josie Field's new CD... SOuth African artist I enjoy and doesn't do iTunes yet! So I have to go snail mail and CD... so yesterday! 




Actually not a bad buy at all from Fasttech... 



And the rest was crap... wooden stands that fit goodies that were made back in the old days of vaping... even my Spinner 2 wont't fit! 



And to make matters even worse I bought two of the same piece of crap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## DemonicBunnee (26/3/15)

I said to my SO that it's time she starts cooking. When I got home last night this is what I found on the kitchen table:







Apparently I need to be more specific when I say things, and also "At least it's not meth"  

@Derick & @Melinda Thanks for the Double Apple, gonna give that a go tonight 
@Oupa I was specifically told (not asked) to compliment you on the packaging of the concentrates, top notch!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## kimbo (26/3/15)

I got this yesterday, been a bit rough here

Thank you @Rob Fisher you are the man

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## John (26/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 23799


Soooo Jelaas!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey (26/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 23799


@Rob Fisher if ever oom wants to part with this i want dibs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 23799


You drowning in derringers there rob lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaRoach (26/3/15)

Vape mail!! Hcigar dna 40 from sir vape.
So far awsome!

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

My first order from @Oupa







Got some Tropical Ice in there as well in honor of @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Got some Tropical Ice in there as well in honor of @Rob Fisher



Good man! Remember to tell us how much you love it and that you will order 100ml bottles next time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good man! Remember to tell us how much you love it and that you will order 100ml bottles next time!


Will do

I've seen your Tropical Ice graveyard so 100ml might be the way to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/3/15)

Some incredible vape mail from *VapeCartel* with many thanks to @KieranD. Thank you so much for this awesome prize. Cowboy Apple Pie is a winner sofar, have yet to try the other flavours

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## John (27/3/15)

Vape mail from the far east

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I'm not normally allowed to play with screwdrivers here at home so I had better hide this from my wife! So many funny attachments I have no idea what to do with!

But at least I can open the air holes of my 2 Hornets!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

Vape Mail

Thanks to @Sir Vape  

It's like Xmas today






Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jakey (27/3/15)

epic!


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I'm not normally allowed to play with screwdrivers here at home so I had better hide this from my wife! So many funny attachments I have no idea what to do with!
> 
> ...


Great stuff - suspect it is going to see as much duty as mine - next to nothing. But comforting to know one could attempt something in a vape emergency.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff - suspect it is going to see as much duty as mine - next to nothing. But comforting to know one could attempt something in a vape emergency.



Bwhahaha! Indeed! I suspect you are right as always @Andre! However the itch I get everytime I see the Dremel in the shop and want one has now been scratched! 

But I see there are a lot of "goodies" that can be bought for the Dremel so that could well be an issue and result in some more itchy bites!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (27/3/15)

@BioHAZarD where did you get the skin from?


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bwhahaha! Indeed! I suspect you are right as always @Andre! However the itch I get everytime I see the Dremel in the shop and want one has now been scratched!
> 
> But I see there are a lot of "goodies" that can be bought for the Dremel so that could well be an issue and result in some more itchy bites!


Exactly....I have a drill stand and a few other accessories in my basket at Makro....and am trying very hard to forget about it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Exactly....I have a drill stand and a few other accessories in my basket at Makro....and am trying very hard to forget about it.



I nearly fell of my chair... 

Oooooo Makro had Dremel stuff? 

Builders Warehouse had a kak selection and no one knew anything about it... off to cruise Marko now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

OK Note to self... Do not shop at Builders Warehouse... go to Makro first! Marko is WAY cheaper! Sheeeeeeeeezzzz!


----------



## John (27/3/15)

@Rob Fisher when the modding bug bites, it bites hard. I got one of these this week so I can bf mod my drippers (amongst other things)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (27/3/15)

which dremmel is this at Makro?


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

Jakey said:


> @BioHAZarD where did you get the skin from?



Hi @Jakey 

Was part of the original package from the supplier. Bought the Sigelei from @Sir Vape


----------



## Jakey (27/3/15)

interesting, only knew of them coming with the black skins. thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

abdul said:


> which dremmel is this at Makro?



Makro has the 8100 which is R1,049. I bought the 8200 and it cost R1,600 at Builder Warehouse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (27/3/15)

going to look this weekend for one


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

John said:


> @Rob Fisher when the modding bug bites, it bites hard. I got one of these this week so I can bf mod my drippers (amongst other things)



I don't think the modding bug will ever bite... if I need heart surgery I go to a Heart Surgeon... if I need stuff modded I go to a modder... I'm not really allowed to play with power tools.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hands (27/3/15)

man needs more tools just like woman need more shoes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

John said:


> @Rob Fisher when the modding bug bites, it bites hard. I got one of these this week so I can bf mod my drippers (amongst other things)


Wow, that is a heavyweight! Enjoy. And keep your finger safe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## John (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, that is a heavyweight! Enjoy. And keep your finger safe.



Yes, one has to be extremely careful with these. Almost lost a finger unpacking it from the box!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

hands said:


> man needs more tools just like woman need more shoes



Epic bloody fail! They didn't have any of those thingies (small enough) you told me about @hands... but I got a perfect set of very small drill bits that would be perfect to make the holes bigger... and here is the epic fail! I need a smaller chuck I think it's called!


----------



## hands (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic bloody fail! They didn't have any of those thingies (small enough) you told me about @hands... but I got a perfect set of very small drill bits that would be perfect to make the holes bigger... and here is the epic fail! I need a smaller chuck I think it's called!



i will add some burs for you to try


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

hands said:


> i will add some burs for you to try



Burs! That was the name I was trying to think of to tell the moron at Builders warehouse!

Thanks Jacques! Burs are the way forward! I need burs big time!


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bwhahaha! Indeed! I suspect you are right as always @Andre! However the itch I get everytime I see the Dremel in the shop and want one has now been scratched!
> 
> But I see there are a lot of "goodies" that can be bought for the Dremel so that could well be an issue and result in some more itchy bites!


And with this https://www.fasttech.com/p/1471000 you can do all sorts of stuff with your Dremel. Ask me, have not used it yet.
*EDIT*: I have a sneaky suspicion these are BURS!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Burs!


get them from jewelery supplies stores.
Goldsmith & Jewellery supplies
379 smith street
031 304 0932


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> And with this https://www.fasttech.com/p/1471000 you can do all sorts of stuff with your Dremel. Ask me, have not used it yet.



Hehehe... I need that too! Thanks @Andre!


----------



## John (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Burs! That was the name I was trying to think of to tell the moron at Builders warehouse!
> 
> Thanks Jacques! Burs are the way forward! I need burs big time!


I have some burs you can borrow if you need them urgently


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I need that too! Thanks @Andre!


Wonder if those are not "burs"?


----------



## John (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Wonder if those are not "burs"?


They are indeed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Wonder if those are not "burs"?



They may be... but not quality ones like @hands has...


----------



## whatalotigot (27/3/15)

The 150w from sir is a good buy!!! nice mail there bud ^^


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

whatalotigot said:


> The 150w from sir is a good buy!!! nice mail there bud ^^



Thanks dude 

Very happy with it


----------



## GadgetFreak (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I'm not normally allowed to play with screwdrivers here at home so I had better hide this from my wife! So many funny attachments I have no idea what to do with!
> 
> ...



Genuinely the best one of them all. Cordless with a lot of power and torque. I bought mine from Builders Warehouse some time last year. I have made some mistakes like shaving off too much on metal so take care!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (27/3/15)

Vape Mail!!!!!!




Thank You so much
@Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/3/15)

Woot jooses 




That's 450mls of juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mario (27/3/15)

Mario said:


> Vape Mail!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 23900
> 
> ...



a dislike ? >>>>reason<<<< @Kaizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

hands said:


> get them from jewelery supplies stores.
> Goldsmith & Jewellery supplies
> 379 smith street
> 031 304 0932



I can't go to Smith Street anymore... it's like being in the centre of a location. Will do the Cape Watch site you sent me to.


----------



## Pieman (27/3/15)

OK, so my shopping spree was stopped, for now..... Went to visit @Q-Ball for some advice, and walked away with these. Thanks Balletjie!!!

SMOK M65
Eleaf Lemo
Lekker sous








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Pieman said:


> OK, so my shopping spree was stopped, for now..... Went to visit @Q-Ball for some advice, and walked away with these. Thanks Balletjie!!!
> 
> SMOK M65
> Eleaf Lemo
> ...


Yip, that might do you for a little while...until the itch hits you again! Enjoy.
PS: Tell us more about the origin of "Balletjie"!


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

Part one of my prize Vape Mail from SkyBlue...big thanks to @Melinda and @Derick 

Smok M80 Plus...my new Teenage Dragon 
And some new clothes for the SubTank Mini (5 different color O-rings)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Part one of my prize Vape Mail from SkyBlue...big thanks to @Melinda and @Derick
> 
> Smok M80 Plus...my new Teenage Dragon
> And some new clothes for the SubTank Mini (5 different color O-rings)
> ...


Beach wear.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pieman (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, that might do you for a little while...until the itch hits you again! Enjoy.
> PS: Tell us more about the origin of "Balletjie"!



We have already talked about another mod and a RDA.

Q-Ball as a nick and the typical afrikaner way of giving a nick, a small Q-Ball is a balletjie, for a guy that is 6 foot plus a lot. Have also been friends for years and ride for the same bike club.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

@Andre weer so pittig soos 'n long drop in waterlemoen tyd?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)

johan said:


> @Andre weer so pittig soos 'n long drop in waterlemoen tyd?



Bwahahahahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Beach wear.



I think there's an evening gown in there too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

free3dom said:


> I think there's an evening gown in there too


Lol, is but a "skrapse enetjie".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Pieman said:


> We have already talked about another mod and a RDA.
> 
> Q-Ball as a nick and the typical afrikaner way of giving a nick, a small Q-Ball is a balletjie, for a guy that is 6 foot plus a lot. Have also been friends for years and ride for the same bike club.
> 
> ...


Methinks he needs to apply to change his forum name to "Balletjie", much more apt! Just ask @Alex, @Q-Ball!


----------



## Pieman (27/3/15)

@Andre, rather not, I might get a klap or 60!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

johan said:


> @Andre weer so pittig soos 'n long drop in waterlemoen tyd?


Lol, it not me...is that guy who had the bottle of red wine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, is but a "skrapse enetjie".



Oh of course....it's actually a G-Ring

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Oh of course....it's actually a G-Ring


There goes my keyboard and my precious Cognac

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Pieman said:


> @Andre, rather not, I might get a klap or 60!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We shall have a democratic poll when we are all sober

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mario (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> We shall have a democratic poll when we are all sober


1 problem.....we never sober

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/3/15)

yummy yummy yummy!!!!
some lekker sauce!! Great presentation and stunning flavour. like in WOOOOOOOOW

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mario (27/3/15)

HPBotha said:


> yummy yummy yummy!!!!
> some lekker sauce!! Great presentation and stunning flavour. like in WOOOOOOOOW
> 
> View attachment 23921
> View attachment 23922



that looks yummy bro
That troubled Monkey looks like my type of vape......i got whiskey u got the juice ...lol....lets vape ...drink and be ..merry...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/3/15)

Mario said:


> that looks yummy bro
> That troubled Monkey looks like my type of vape......i got whiskey u got the juice ...lol....lets vape ...drink and be ..merry...lol


Meneer - its a great vape - tooting on it now!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (27/3/15)

Got this two weeks ago - so while i am uploading pics.... just had to share what SAPO did to my Zample Box...




And NONE of the max VG juices broke --- although i wish they did.... none of them where great. And this was after the awesome SAPO steep time of Three Months and 2 weeks. At least i got a refund for LAAAAAAAAATE delivery.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mario (27/3/15)

HPBotha said:


> Meneer - its a great vape - tooting on it now!!!


PM me


----------



## DemonicBunnee (28/3/15)

Some more goodies for DIY

Reactions: Like 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/15)

Congrats on the new teenage Dragon @free3dom
Do let us know how it goes
And i love the term G-ring - lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (28/3/15)

@free3dom, if the M80 is a teenager, what's an adult?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (29/3/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the new teenage Dragon @free3dom
> Do let us know how it goes
> And i love the term G-ring - lol



Thanks @Silver 

So far, 2 days in, I am absolutely loving the new teenage dragon (M80). 

The temperature limiting feature seems to smooth out the vape quite a bit (for lack of a better description) - it feels like every puff is exactly the same, which is a new and very pleasant experience for me. 

The 2 decimal ohm reader now takes the guess work out since truncation no longer happens. Puff counter is cute, but I don't really use it. It does have a date/time feature, which surprisingly I find myself using instead of my cellphone since the mod is always in my hand 
Also locking/unlocking with 5 clicks has been improved dramatically in that 5x locks and 5x again unlocks - unlocking the M50/65 actually required 6 clicks (1 to show the unlock message, and another 5 to actually unlock).

The quality on the device is actually slightly improved from the M50/65 in that the buttons feel are much better - they stand out a bit more and have a better "click" to them...power scrolling is also faster than before. 510 has been changed to a much nicer floating 510 - no adjusting anymore, but there is much more play in the spring of the pin.

The size is surprisingly good - I was concerned it would be too big, but it's close to perfect for me - not as small as the iStick 50W but not as big as the Sigelei 150W. Weight is quite good as it's only marginally heavier than the M50 with a battery.

Battery life is fantastic so far...Been using it since Friday afternoon and this morning Sunday it was at 77% when I plugged it in to charge (prepping for a vape meet so I'll test the life properly after this charge).

All-in-all I am very impressed with the M80 so far, and I'll do a more thorough write up on it after some extended use

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (29/3/15)

Raslin said:


> @free3dom, if the M80 is a teenager, what's an adult?



That would be the Smok M200, to be released in 5...4...3...2...1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (29/3/15)

Rocking a New Clover Box Mod with the new SubTank Thinny with Tropical Fruit Mix

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Silver (29/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> So far, 2 days in, I am absolutely loving the new teenage dragon (M80).
> 
> ...



Thanks @free3dom 
I appreciate the feedback
After seeing your m80 today at the vape meet I am impressed. It does feel very good in the hand - size wise

I am interested to hear they have a % display of the remaining batt life. Didnt see that today. I like that, instead of relying on the small pic of the battery level. 

Enjoy it and let us know how it goes after a few weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (29/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> I appreciate the feedback
> After seeing your m80 today at the vape meet I am impressed. It does feel very good in the hand - size wise
> 
> ...


@Silver it only shows the percentage when the charger is plugged in.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (29/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> I appreciate the feedback
> After seeing your m80 today at the vape meet I am impressed. It does feel very good in the hand - size wise
> 
> ...



Was good to see you today @Silver 
I will definitely be putting it through it's paces and report back. 

As @Q-Ball said, it only shows percentage when charging...but you can always measure it it in "Lemos"

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kaizer (29/3/15)

Mario said:


> a dislike ? >>>>reason<<<< @Kaizer



Sorry mate. Wrong click

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (30/3/15)

Woohoo! Thanks to @sirvape for this epic vapemail I received on Friday. Sigelei 150w and Mutation x V2. This is running great on a dual coil, 5 wrap parallel build with 26 gauge @ 70w. Super happy! Batteries lasted the entire weekend

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A box of Dremel goodies in a tool box! Plus some smaller chucks so I can use my baby drills and the goodies I was looking for in the first place.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A box of Dremel goodies in a tool box! Plus some smaller chucks so I can use my baby drills and the goodies I was looking for in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 24112


Not the McGuyver type.....Gmf!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

First slip of a drill on stainless steel and that whole set ends up in the gorge with blood .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Note to self... Do not shop at Builders Warehouse... go to Makro first! Marko is WAY cheaper! Sheeeeeeeeezzzz!


Quite funny how that works because it is essentially the same company. The MassMart group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Quite funny how that works because it is essentially the same company. The MassMart group.



And I went back to Builder Warehouse now because they are down the road and Makro is on the otherside of the planet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

johan said:


> First slip of a drill on stainless steel and that whole set ends up in the gorge with blood .



Now you have made me scared @johan!  But yes if there is any blood shed the Duikers Home will be peppered with Dremel and Dremel Goodies!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hands (30/3/15)

some goodies from @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Not the McGuyver type.....Gmf!



@TylerD I reiterate... I'm not a McGyver type and this could all go pear shaped very quickly... Blood could be shed and there could be wheels all over the joint... however... if I get the hole of the Hornet made better and no blood is shed and no limbs lost then I will become a McGyver specialist of note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now you have made me scared @johan!  But yes if there is any blood shed the Duilers Home will be peppered with Dremel and Dremel Goodies!



Rob I assume you know that you need to punch a guide first before you start to drill and obviously you have some bullsmilk to keep the drill bit cool and lubricated whilst drilling into stainless steel?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

This episodical show I must watch, its going to be better than Penny Dreadful.

PS: Rob please switch on your video cam when drilling the Hornet.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

johan said:


> Rob I assume you know that you need to punch a guide first before you start to drill and obviously you have some cowsmilk to keep the drill bit cool whilst drilling into stainless steel?



Nope I didn't know about either @johan... I shouldn't need a punch to guide because there is an existing hole and I just need to make it bigger... I'm not sure if you are telling the truth about the milk or just pulling the piss?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I didn't know about either @johan... I shouldn't need a punch to guide because there is an existing hole and I just need to make it bigger... I'm not sure if you are telling the truth about the milk or just pulling the piss?


I would say milk is less combustible than petrol ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I didn't know about either @johan... I shouldn't need a punch to guide because there is an existing hole and I just need to make it bigger... I'm not sure if you are telling the truth about the milk or just pulling the piss?



Good if you just going to drill out the existing hole (no need for guide punch or cowsmilk). Just don't burn up the drill bit, take it slow without serious pressure on the drill bit.

PS: Bullsmilk is the real terminology used in machine shops, its a milky color fluid to keep cutting bits cool and lubricated during drilling and/or machining.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## hands (30/3/15)

a bar of soap will also work as lube. just stick it in there and you good to go. smells nice to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/3/15)

johan said:


> Good if you just going to drill out the existing hole (no need for guide punch or cowsmilk). Just don't burn up the drill bit, take it slow without serious pressure on the drill bit.
> 
> PS: Bullsmilk is the real terminology used in machine shops, its a milky color fluid to keep cutting bits cool during drilling and/or machining.



Those bits get VERY hot when using the Dremel ... lost a bit when drilling out the Cloupor Mini door

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pieman (30/3/15)

Not officially Vapemail, but to me it's all "oh goodee!"

New mod and RDA I got from @Q-Ball. A Cerberus RDA with a Hades mod. (don't forget the spare battery!)






And then a bit of shopping at VapeKing. Sjeez, smooth sailing and very pro in that shop!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I didn't know about either @johan... I shouldn't need a punch to guide because there is an existing hole and I just need to make it bigger... I'm not sure if you are telling the truth about the milk or just pulling the piss?



Just keep in mind Uncle Rob, if you make a round hole bigger, it gets bigger in all directions, downwards too, so your risk of leaking increases. If you make it bigger with the same width, but just side to side (basically oval shaped, by gently wiggling the drill from side to side. Not too hard, or you'll break it. It works if you do it right, or you can use a cutter bit.), then you don't have that risk.
I found that out when I did my Atomic. Just keep it in mind.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Just keep in mind Uncle Rob, if you make a round hole bigger, it gets bigger in all directions, downwards too, so your risk of leaking increases. If you make it bigger with the same width, but just side to side (basically oval shaped, by gently wiggling the drill from side to side. Not too hard, or you'll break it. It works if you do it right, or you can use a cutter bit.), then you don't have that risk.
> I found that out when I did my Atomic. Just keep it in mind.



Roger that thanks! It came out perfect! Video of my first dremeling currently on its way up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that thanks! It came out perfect! Video of my first dremeling currently on its way up!


Good stuff captain! Also a relief it has not killed any bambis in the gorge

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff&Pass (30/3/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thank you @RIEFY I just picked it up this morning, I'm loving the Sigelei 100W
> 
> View attachment 22213


Daaayyaaam!!! brother, you could tie that thing into the Eskom grid, lmao...great buy mate enjoy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (30/3/15)

Vape mail, Coffee mail and under-arm mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (30/3/15)

hands said:


> some goodies from @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 24117


Lovely! At the first glance it looked like 2xPanados and 2xSyndols  but I am ok know I see the Reo buttons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Neil (30/3/15)

Vape mail 

Thank @KieranD. The Cowboys Apple Pie smells just like Halo's Midnight apple....which I really like!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (31/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now you have made me scared @johan!  But yes if there is any blood shed the Duikers Home will be peppered with Dremel and Dremel Goodies!



/nick gorge

In other words, if there is blood i have dibs before the Duiker 

Cant wait to see your Dremel vid


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

kimbo said:


> /nick gorge
> 
> In other words, if there is blood i have dibs before the Duiker
> 
> Cant wait to see your Dremel vid



It went way better than I anticipated... but the video is taking forever to upload!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Achmat89 (31/3/15)

Vape MAAAAAAIIIL!!

Courier guy was at my work before i was, what a way to start my day... Thanx @KieranD always excellent service from you Sir

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/15)

I'f BEEN PIF'ed!!!

Thank you @Andre! 

He decided I need a backup device 

Now to figure out whats what 






Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## LandyMan (31/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> I'f BEEN PIF'ed!!!
> 
> Thank you @Andre!
> 
> ...


Very nice!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/3/15)

Vapemail Baby!

My first try of The E-liquid Project.

Waffling Blue
Custard Razzler
The Daddler












@KieranD - Thanks Bud, well packed and shipped very quickly.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## audiophile011 (31/3/15)

Just a spur of the moment (however that saying is spelled) order from the JuicyJoes sale. Set them to steep immediately 

I've sampled the Dark Horse so far, and I'm SUPER impressed. Just the type of no-nonsense tobacco I was looking for.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Achmat89 (31/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vapemail Baby!
> 
> My first try of The E-liquid Project.
> 
> ...



@KieranD you've been very busy with this new line of juice hey... Congratulations bro... Well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Just a spur of the moment (however that saying is spelled) order from the JuicyJoes sale. Set them to steep immediately
> 
> I've sampled the Dark Horse so far, and I'm SUPER impressed. Just the type of no-nonsense tobacco I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Both great NETs, still in my rotation with Maple Eh. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## audiophile011 (31/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vapemail Baby!
> 
> My first try of The E-liquid Project.
> 
> ...




Really great packaging, that. Best out of SA I've seen so far.


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

Thanks to @Melinda and Skyblue for the Subtank mini and coils  (I wasn't lucky enough to receive the 5 different color O-rings) probably out of stock when I ordered.

Thanks to @Tiaan from Beyond vapour & @Tristan for the iStick 50 watt!

Appreciate the service guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Pieman (31/3/15)

VapeMOB, you guys rock! Latest Vape Mail.

Anarchist MOD
Atty RDA
Some cotton and juices







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan (31/3/15)

Just picked this up from @Rowan Francis after converting it to BF for me. Thanks Bud!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

What atty is that @LandyMan ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> What atty is that @LandyMan ?



Looks like a Derringer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (31/3/15)

Vape Mail Baby
Dimitri Box Mod, Doge V2 RDA and 16 bottles of Vape King Deliciousness

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Congrats at @Rudi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (31/3/15)

think my next purchase is gna be a Reo, coz damn i love the feel of a box mod in my hand

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

Do eeet @Rudi, Reo is the way to go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (31/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks like a Derringer!


@Imthiaz Khan correct that is a Derringer. 500 points for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

Thanks @LandyMan  Sorry, for a moment there I thought there was another BF atty around


----------



## LandyMan (31/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks @LandyMan  Sorry, for a moment there I thought there was another BF atty around


Cool. I wanted to show the hole, not thinking that you can't actually see anything else


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

No worries @LandyMan. That was the purpose of your post/pic


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (1/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 24250




Rob i have to say man that i think you vape more than me cause thats a serious amount of juice lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (1/4/15)

one bottle to vape and three to dip his lures in. fishermen dont reveal their secrets. but those bass seem to be menthol lovers too.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Rob i have to say man that i think you vape more than me cause thats a serious amount of juice lol



I vape Tropical Ice morning, noon and night! 

And occasionally one or two other juices... and my Deep Fried Ice Cream Juice is on it's way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I made the mistake of walking into the Plastics Shop and I can't help myself... I love storage box's and such crap!

Also got some Steradent Pills from Spar to put in the Ultrasonic cleaner... a hot tip from a mate on ECF.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## abdul (1/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I made the mistake of walking into the Plastics Shop and I can't help myself... I love storage box's and such crap!



I was just on the website now for plastic land, looking for storage stuff for all my vape gear.

too much to pick from, one can go crazy there


----------



## PutRid (1/4/15)

@Rob Fisher. 
I really really want your job so i can get Vape mail everyday. How do you keep and afford all the vape gear. You should seriously consider becoming a vendor so all of us can buy your gorged gear. I am jelly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

PutRid said:


> @Rob Fisher.
> I really really want your job so i can get Vape mail everyday. How do you keep and afford all the vape gear. You should seriously consider becoming a vendor so all of us can buy your gorged gear. I am jelly.



I don't keep all the gear... I flog some and give some away to convert stinkies! 

I doubt I will ever be a vendor... I'm too busy vaping and talking crap on the forums!

My job is I retired 3 years ago to concentrate on bass fishing because I really wanted Natal Colours... got my NAtal Colours and also my Protea Colour for managing the World Champs Team in Spain last year... now my aim is to try every Mod and Tank on the planet!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (1/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't keep all the gear... I flog some and give some away to convert stinkies!
> 
> I doubt I will ever be a vendor... I'm too busy vaping and talking crap on the forums!
> 
> My job is I retired 3 years ago to concentrate on bass fishing because I really wanted Natal Colours... got my NAtal Colours and also my Protea Colour for managing the World Champs Team in Spain last year... now my aim is to try every Mod and Tank on the planet!


Here are two mods for you to try 








> ..an ego style electronic cigarette, studded with 247 diamonds. A Russian oligarch bought it for his wife, for just a tad over half a million pounds. Yep, you read it right, HALF A MILLION!










> Aztec style brass mod made by Otto Carter. The detail on this piece is spectacular, but it carries a three thousand dollar price tag. I love this mod, the intricacies and the accuracy with which Otto has created the images are entirely remarkable. It goes without saying that a lot of time went into this mod, and that goes some way to justifying the price. That isn’t to say that it isn’t outrageously expensive, and blows most of the other competition out the water. It is not indulgently lavish, but it is very high quality. From top to bottom, the designs have been etched under a microscope. This is a testament to Otto, it is beautiful.



Wouldn't mind the second more TBH, but imagine cleaning that O_O

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

VandaL said:


> Here are two mods for you to try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Ego one sucks but the other one is awesome... Ultrasonic would clean that thing in a jiffy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some juice from @KieranD to help with my code red ice cream juice situation!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some juice from @KieranD to help with my code red ice cream juice situation!
> 
> View attachment 24322


Nice one - enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Satans_Stick (2/4/15)

Got some awesome vapemail this week  
In my goodie bag:
2 Kangertech Subtank Nano
2 Kangertech Colourful O-Rings
SkyBlue Melinda's 'Nilla Custard
SkyBlue RY4 Double 

And just picked up some of MayhemTech's Custraw at Vape King 

Got myself and @Puff_the_Dragon the Subtank Nano and the O-Rings. 

The Nano is awesome to vape on and loving the RY4! 
Perfect setup for the Easter weekend

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## skola (2/4/15)

Some VapeMail just in time...




Kanger SubTank Mini thanks to the team @VapeMOB
eLeaf iStick 50w thanks to @Tiaan at Beyond Vapour

Loving The Daddler even more on this setup!!

Have a fun and safe Easter weekend peeps!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (2/4/15)

Yeah baby!! Thanks @Skyblue.



Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Raslin (2/4/15)

Stupid phone will not attach the photo 

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Raslin (3/4/15)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (3/4/15)

Raslin said:


> View attachment 24412


You are for sure getting there as your title says! Awesome stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## Wdnsdy (3/4/15)

A few days late, but this is my first ever vapemail! Ordered some extra Skyblue sample boxes for friends. The Vape King liquids and Vape Elixir are from Gary at the Vape Shack.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (3/4/15)

Congrats on your first Vape mail @Wdnsdy! May there be many many more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keith Milton (3/4/15)

CraftyZA said:


> I just finished. Tried with the tiny hole. Need to fix that hole 1st. Much cooler. I made 9 wraps on each coil with .25 mm kanthal. Takes a rather long time to heat up. About 4 or 5 secs. Hope the kanthal is still settling in. It still hits fairly harsh. Almost like it is not getting air. I can compare it to having the rsst hole on the opposite side. Also not a lot of vapour. Will try to make the hole bigger tomorrow.


 @crazy Why don't you try a staged heating coil. Take a 0.26mm Kanthal and 0.25 kanthal and wrap together for six wraps and take the thick wire one extra wrap, so the 25 gauge should be 7 wraps and the 26 should be 6 wraps and then your ramp up time should decrease on the thicker gauge wire.


----------



## Silver (3/4/15)

Keith Milton said:


> @crazy Why don't you try a staged heating coil. Take a 0.26mm Kanthal and 0.25 kanthal and wrap together for six wraps and take the thick wire one extra wrap, so the 25 gauge should be 7 wraps and the 26 should be 6 wraps and then your ramp up time should decrease on the thicker gauge wire.



Lol @Keith Milton - you just replied to @CraftyZA 's post from Nov 13
I think we didnt know about staged coils in "those days"
Havent seen CraftyZA around for a while

But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## free3dom (3/4/15)

Enjoy the first of hopefully many exciting vape mails @Wdnsdy 

Some lovely juices to vape in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

Visited by the goose and his adorable beautiful chick today (_geez I can't get over her beauty_) - it feels like "xmas" . Thanks @devdev the Druids Brew is going to be awesome after tonights seder meal.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alex (4/4/15)

johan said:


> Visited by the goose and his adorable beautiful chick today (_geez I can't get over her beauty_) - it feels like "xmas" . Thanks @devdev the Druids Brew is going to be awesome after tonights seder meal.
> 
> View attachment 24503



Warm wishes @johan and a Happy Passover, Shalom.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

Alex said:


> Warm wishes @johan and a Happy Passover, Shalom.



Thanks and Chag Sameach to you and your family as well Alex.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Those jooses look fabulous @johan

So nice that the Goose visited you today!

Must have been fun


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/15)

Some VM goodness arrived earlier.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

thekeeperza said:


> Some VM goodness arrived earlier.



100ml Tropical Ice! Rock and roll!  What impeccable taste you have @thekeeperza!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/4/15)

Some VM Vape Mail

Thanks @Oupa 

200ml's choc mint and some coffee concentrate

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

Nuppin Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Some VM Vape Mail
> 
> Thanks @Oupa
> 
> ...



Wow, loads of Choc Mint with Coffee concentrate nogal !

- Rock and Roll @BioHAZarD - what impeccable taste you have

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Wow @Rob Fisher - thanks so much for all the trouble!
You a true champ

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nuppin Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 24683
> View attachment 24684


Impeccable admin there. Your trouble and effort are very much appreciated.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Vape Bag!


Drip Club T-Shirt!



Condition Green... now so far from condition red in the Vape Cave... Ice Cream back in stock!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Vape Bag!
> View attachment 24703
> ...



Nice, looks like you are starting a new "tradition"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

More Vape Mail Baby! 

Melo Tank



Arctic Tank!



Some bits and pieces from REO's mods... just testing the online system for the Woodvil sale coming up! All systems are go and all lights are green! 



Some new Drip tips!



Cyclops from the ECF classies and a spare Grand Door!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

More Vape Mail Baby! 

Some more screwdrivers... and a screwdriver drill thingy... 




A couple of bottles of Looper!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (7/4/15)

holy smokes I am so jelly on all of this ... hopefully I will post some epic vape mail soon also

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (7/4/15)

@Rob Fisher if you don't like the Looper I will offer my first born as payment !  just kidding but let me know if you don't like it will gladly take it off your hands  

I think the badge for EPIC vape mail master of the month goes to Mr Fisher ... so jelly ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neil (7/4/15)

thekeeperza said:


> Some VM goodness arrived earlier.


Careful with the VM menthol, I got one of these bad boys, and its really really concentrated


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

How do you catch a Rob Fisher in a trap? ......................... with a screwdriver of coarse 

PS. I hope to see a Rob's Ramblings video soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## JW Flynn (7/4/15)

johan said:


> How do you catch a Rob Fisher in a trap? ......................... with a screwdriver of coarse
> 
> PS. I hope to see a Rob's Ramblings video soon.


ROFLMAO!!!! that is a good one, and I do believe it will work, hehe, just remember to slap a price on it as well, hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

Daniel said:


> holy smokes I am so jelly on all of this ... hopefully I will post some epic vape mail soon also


And do not forget about this thread!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

Andre said:


> And do not forget about this thread!



Oh WOW! Seems like a million years ago!


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

@Rob Fisher - that was epic vape mail!
Wishing you all the best with all the new items.
Lots of testing on your to-do list 

Love the way you ordered from Reosmods just to test that the pathways were clear and all systems go for the woodvils. 

I will be rooting for you, Andre and the other local forumites to bring back the ones you want!! Holding thumbs for you - I know how much you like your woodvils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/4/15)

johan said:


> How do you catch a Rob Fisher in a trap? ......................... with a screwdriver of coarse
> 
> PS. I hope to see a Rob's Ramblings video soon.


U spike the trap with tropical ice  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! Seems like a million years ago!


So true. And it is but just a year ago. Called your first Reo "Eric". That was quickly rectified!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

Andre said:


> So true. And it is but just a year ago. Called your first Reo "Eric". That was quickly rectified!



Indeed! A rookie error of note!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

Ding-dong! courtesy of @andro - Thanks a million 

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

johan said:


> Ding-dong! courtesy of @andro - Thanks a million
> 
> View attachment 24754​


Awesome joose - vaping same as we speak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome joose - vaping same as we speak.



This is going to be my first - was intrigued by the description when released, but the price was too ludicrous for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

johan said:


> This is going to be my first - was intrigued by the description when released, but the price was too ludicrous for me.


Let us know.


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

Andre said:


> Let us know.



Will do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Some jooses to try. Super fast delivery and awesome shipping fee (only R50.00) from Vape Cartel. Thanks @KieranD.

My black Nuppin V2 from @Rob Fisher's group buy - and what a pleasure to be in a group buy executed by this gentleman. And some 3 mm Ceramic wick. You rock @Rob Fisher, thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Thanks @ShaneW - She is a beaut!

1 x Panzer Black Hawk for me
2 x 12mg jooses for the wife (Blueberry Waffles and Peanut Butter Cookie)







Granted, It is not as epic as @Rob Fisher vape mail , but hey... we can't all have Millions to spend on vape gear...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Thanks @ShaneW - She is a beaut!
> 
> ...


True, but the joy for the sharer and the shared is alike. 
Enjoy. Love the black mod - looks like a quality black finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

Andre said:


> True, but the joy for the sharer and the shared is alike.
> Enjoy. Love the black mod - looks like a quality black finish.



Feels like quality too. Have to add that @ShaneW looked after her beautifully. Not a scratch and Very clean. Heavy little bugger though. 

Was looking for something like this. She can now double as my traditional weapon should I need to defend myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (8/4/15)

Smurfs via canoe ...  Have another 60 incoming so I can compete with @VandaL & @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (8/4/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for doing a great job on a group purchase for us.

Here is the Nuppin v2(on the right) plus cool screwdriver

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Alcohol Inks to make some awesome colour designs on metal aka REO Doors and REO's.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Alcohol Inks to make some awesome colour designs on metal aka REO Doors and REO's.
> 
> View attachment 24781



With only "xatives" showing on the first bottle, one might think it is "Laxatives"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

An artist in the making! I can see colorful porcupine painted doors already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Alcohol Inks to make some awesome colour designs on metal aka REO Doors and REO's.
> 
> View attachment 24781


Those okes must know you are impatient Rob,I ordered mine before you and its still sitting in the warehouse,and its still got to travel to the Republic of Knysna

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Alcohol Inks to make some awesome colour designs on metal aka REO Doors and REO's.
> 
> View attachment 24781




How the Flavour? Do they vape nice  lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba (8/4/15)

Paulie said:


> How the Flavour? Do they vape nice  lol


Please don't go bugger up @hands stunning craftsmanship

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A parcel from @Philip Dunkley! Phil you are the man! Thanks for all my goodies! 

An awesome fishing reel case... need to check if this was packaging and has to go back or it can go onto the boat! 


Next up some cute little box's to store Rayon, Japanese Cotton and Native Wicks on my desk! 




Next up... Some Ni200 28g, an Authentic Kraken from Vicious Ant, A long drip tip, a temperature sensing coil and an XPro M80 Plus! 



And then some Juice! Yum Yum... some more to test! 



Thanks a million Phil!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> Please don't go bugger up @hands stunning craftsmanship



No there is little chance of that happening!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> And then some Juice! Yum Yum... some more to test!
> View attachment 24788
> ...




whats the 2 juices next to ambro and 5p


----------



## Paulie (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> No there is little chance of that happening!



Rob i think you need to make 2 ramblings shows to show us all your weekly vape mails

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/15)

abdul said:


> whats the 2 juices next to ambro



Not sure... have to check if I can talk about it yet.


----------



## abdul (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure... have to check if I can talk about it yet.


oh wait, i know it.

You gonna love it!!!!! been nagging him for some ever since i tried it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A parcel from @Philip Dunkley! Phil you are the man! Thanks for all my goodies!
> 
> ...


Rob if you ever decide to sell the m80 can i please have first dibs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Rob if you ever decide to sell the m80 can i please have first dibs.



Sure thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

abdul said:


> whats the 2 juices next to ambro and 5p



HoC with a pretty new label


----------



## Yiannaki (8/4/15)

Nothing like some vape mail to brighten a shitty day.






First up : Nuppin v2: extra grub screw's, a cool screw driver and a spare sleeve for my v1. Courtesy of the fines master @Rob Fisher. Thank you Rob. 






Next up:

An assortment of different wicks to sample and give feedback on  this is gonna be fun!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Moist (8/4/15)

my awesome vape mail. Thanks courier guy for wasting my money and my expensive shoes... 

Anyone have tips on how to get juice out of leather?

@Oupa is there any action you can take against courier?


----------



## Oupa (8/4/15)

Oh no! So sorry this happened to you. Please shoot us an email on info@vapourmountain.co.za and we'll sort it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (9/4/15)

Some nice vape mail from SkyBleu and Vapour Mountain.
Thanks for the excellent and speedy service as usual

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Ah, you got your charger @zadiac 
Heres to never being without a charge again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/4/15)

Silver said:


> Ah, you got your charger @zadiac
> Heres to never being without a charge again!



I actually plan to buy another D2 later on and then also a D4 after that. I will NEVER be without a charger again. Ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

zadiac said:


> I actually plan to buy another D2 later on and then also a D4 after that. I will NEVER be without a charger again. Ever!



Cool, let me know how you like that D2. I think you gave me a reason to buy another charger 
I only have the i4 and the i2.


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

So today i was extremely surprised at the service i received from @ComplexChaos when i had received my Goliath this morning! I had only made the transaction at 17:00 yesterday and received it from Cape Town today with a free sample of juice! Wow man keep up the great service and i will definatly be purchasing more from you!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/15)

Moist said:


> my awesome vape mail. Thanks courier guy for wasting my money and my expensive shoes...
> 
> Anyone have tips on how to get juice out of leather?
> 
> @Oupa is there any action you can take against courier?


Oh No!


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/4/15)

Paulie said:


> So today i was extremely surprised at the service i received from @ComplexChaos when i had received my Goliath this morning! I had only made the transaction at 17:00 yesterday and received it from Cape Town today with a free sample of juice! Wow man keep up the great service and i will definatly be purchasing more from you!


Unbox it allready!!

Would love to hear your opinions on it.


----------



## Dubz (9/4/15)

Some new clothes for my IPV mini 2 from Jwraps in the states. Took 14 days to get here...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Unbox it allready!!
> 
> Would love to hear your opinions on it.



I'm at work and don't have my building stuff with me so only tonight


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Today is a big day in my vape den. The new REO arrived - say hi to REO Red!




Ooh, that Metallic Red door just looks so beautiful. Raw tumbled body. 

I am very excited because she has the new 510 connector. 

On top of her is the new Nuppin version 2, which arrived yesterday. Looking super. Can't wait to try it. 

I also ordered several replenishments of juices from Vapour Mountain (not in the pic). 

Thanks to @Oupa at VM for always great service and great prices. And thanks to @Rob Fisher for origanising the Nuppin2 group buy. Who would have thought a month ago they would have arrived only a day apart. What timing.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Forgot to include the aluminium button cover in the above pic. Lol
Will put it on soon and I am sure Reo Red will be in several photos in the coming days and weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/4/15)

Paulie said:


> I'm at work and don't have my building stuff with me so only tonight


You look a bit under the weather... Maybe you should go home?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (9/4/15)

Silver said:


> Today is a big day in my vape den. The new REO arrived - say hi to REO Red!
> 
> View attachment 24814
> 
> ...


Shes a real beaut @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> You look a bit under the weather... Maybe you should go home?



Dear Boss,


DR @baksteen8168 has diagnosed me with Vape Flu and i need to go home urgently!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

Dubz said:


> Some new clothes for my IPV mini 2 from Jwraps in the states. Took 14 days to get here...


Lovely - a whole new mod!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Dear Boss,
> 
> 
> DR @baksteen8168 has diagnosed me with Vape Flu and i need to go home urgently!



Your boss can call me. I will explain the seriousness of this illness and recommend at least a week of coil building and vaping to cure this potentially fatal illness. (All expenses should be covered by said workplace as it is their fault that you are in this predicament)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Your boss can call me. I will explain the seriousness of this illness and recommend at least a week of coil building and vaping to cure this potentially fatal illness. (All expenses should be covered by said workplace as it is their fault that you are in this predicament)



Everyone needs a boss like you!! haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie (9/4/15)

What a good day it has been so far.....

Thanks to @Rob Fisher for the Nuppin V2 , @Oupa for my new Reo Grand and @ComplexChaos for the UD Goliath and a free juice sample.....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Everyone needs a boss like you!! haha



Eish, I don't know about that... nothing would get done...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (9/4/15)

Attie said:


> What a good day it has been so far.....
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher for the Nuppin V2 , @Oupa for my new Reo Grand and @ComplexChaos for the UD Goliath and a free juice sample.....
> 
> View attachment 24818



Bud that looks awesome!! How you finding the nuppin?


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

Attie said:


> What a good day it has been so far.....
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher for the Nuppin V2 , @Oupa for my new Reo Grand and @ComplexChaos for the UD Goliath and a free juice sample.....
> 
> View attachment 24818


Awesome vape mail. Wow, the black Nuppin and black drip tip look stunning on you new Reo. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/15)

Hi, my name is Bumble and it's been too long since my last vape mail, high time for a relapse 




The syringes for the 100ml bottles are a nice touch, Thank You @Oupa and Chrystel

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Hi, my name is Bumble and it's been too long since my last vape mail, high time for a relapse
> 
> View attachment 24819
> 
> ...


You relapse in some style!


----------



## capetocuba (9/4/15)

My vape mail on Monday might look like this

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/15)

Andre said:


> You relapse in some style!


Just the way I was raised, if you're going to do something, do it properly 

Would you believe that this is the first time I order VM4? Tried a sample a while ago, just never had the opportunity to order myself some. Same for Guevara, got a small taste from the taste box, couldn't pass this chance up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Just the way I was raised, if you're going to do something, do it properly
> 
> Would you believe that this is the first time I order VM4? Tried a sample a while ago, just never had the opportunity to order myself some. Same for Guevara, got a small taste from the taste box, couldn't pass this chance up.


A steeped VM4 is great. Ashamed to admit I have not yet tried the Guevara. Shall have to rectify that.


----------



## ComplexChaos (9/4/15)

Its a pleasure @Paulie & @Attie . Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## hands (9/4/15)

some more

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (9/4/15)

Silver said:


> Today is a big day in my vape den. The new REO arrived - say hi to REO Red!
> 
> View attachment 24814
> 
> ...




That is stunning @Silver  Congrats on your newly aquired reo red  Lung hitting reo number 2  

Have you decided what role she will fulfill in your reo arsenal? 

PS Please load it with something other than Strawberry menthol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> That is stunning @Silver  Congrats on your newly aquired reo red  Lung hitting reo number 2
> 
> Have you decided what role she will fulfill in your reo arsenal?
> 
> PS Please load it with something other than Strawberry menthol



Lol @Yiannaki 

You are quite right, now I have two lung hitters, Reo Blue and Reo Red
I was thinking VM Strawberry Menthol in the Red one (because its red) and just a plain VM super cold menthol in the Blue one if I need something very icy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Attie (9/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Bud that looks awesome!! How you finding the nuppin?



@Paulie , I love it, worth every cent and more!!...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wdnsdy (9/4/15)

Received some Vape Mail from Vapour Mountain on Tuesday, an Evod starter kit which is a big upgrade from what I was using! Got some juice aswell, Smurfette (with a name like that I just couldn't resist) and some Tropical Ice and Choc Mint.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Wdnsdy said:


> Received some Vape Mail from Vapour Mountain on Tuesday, an Evod starter kit which is a big upgrade from what I was using! Got some juice aswell, Smurfette (with a name like that I just couldn't resist) and some Tropical Ice and Choc Mint.



Cool stuff @Wdnsdy 
Let us know how it goes and how you like those juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/4/15)

Wdnsdy said:


> Received some Vape Mail from Vapour Mountain on Tuesday, an Evod starter kit which is a big upgrade from what I was using! Got some juice aswell, Smurfette (with a name like that I just couldn't resist) and some Tropical Ice and Choc Mint.


Pics, or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wdnsdy (10/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.



Point taken...I'll post a pic as soon as i get home!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mario (10/4/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Congrats on your first Vape mail @Wdnsdy! May there be many many more!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Now there is no going back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/4/15)

Mario said:


> Now there is no going back


Yip, hide your wallet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wdnsdy (10/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Yip, hide your wallet!


Too late... already browsing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mario (10/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Yip, hide your wallet!


 lol
yes once the "*I want*" bug hits ,it hits HARD and NEVER lets go

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GadgetFreak (10/4/15)

View attachment 24883


Late night delivery
Thanks @KieranD I am totally in my glory!

Oh I totally forgot the big screen!
And sorry about the duplicates I don't know whats happening during the edits!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## capetocuba (10/4/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Late night delivery
> View attachment 24880
> View attachment 24881
> View attachment 24882
> ...


Wow!!! Serious epicness!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (10/4/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 24880
> View attachment 24881
> View attachment 24882
> View attachment 24885
> ...


Wow that a massive epic vapemail congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/4/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 24880
> View attachment 24881
> View attachment 24882
> View attachment 24885
> ...


Wow, awesome vape mail. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Nice one @GadgetFreak - that Shark looks very good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (10/4/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 24880
> 
> View attachment 24881
> 
> ...



Awesome Vapemail. I dream of that Vaporshark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/4/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 24880
> 
> View attachment 24881
> 
> ...


Beautiful !  a truly epic device. Congrats bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/4/15)

Vapemail baby.

A shark sighting with some extra goodies.







And here she is in all her pink splendour! 






Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Congrats @Yiannaki! I know you really wanted the shark. 

Wishing you well with her. I like her pink frock. I'm sure the REOs are getting a bit jealous of all her electronic wizardry...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/4/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Yiannaki! I know you really wanted the shark.
> 
> Wishing you well with her. I like her pink frock. I'm sure the REOs are getting a bit jealous of all her electronic wizardry...



Thanks @Silver  very happy! Already have a nice nickle build in my subtank rba base. 

Reos and electronic wizardry can in fact live in perfect harmony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (10/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Vapemail baby.
> 
> A shark sighting with some extra goodies.
> 
> ...



@Yiannaki That PINK is awesome man and the o-rings to match and that drip tip! Wow Wow!

Maybe you can share some info in your nickel build. Will be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos (10/4/15)

Epic vapemail......at last






New Reo and some juice from VM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/15)

New Lily and 100ml's of Tropical Ice... it's gonna be a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (10/4/15)

Oi-vey! Almost forget to post me vape mail for this week:





​

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Wdnsdy (10/4/15)

Wdnsdy said:


> Received some Vape Mail from Vapour Mountain on Tuesday, an Evod starter kit which is a big upgrade from what I was using! Got some juice aswell, Smurfette (with a name like that I just couldn't resist) and some Tropical Ice and Choc Mint.



Pic as promised

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (10/4/15)

I cant find the words right now......




.... and this may take some time....




.......But!







....Just so you know................ this happened!









I'm going to *need* a 'time out' for a little while

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Mario (10/4/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> View attachment 24880
> 
> View attachment 24881
> 
> ...


love it bro..congrats!!! cant wait for mine.......coming very very soon  @KieranD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (10/4/15)

Finally @DoubleD ...amazing 

Enjoy it bud...you've been working towards this for quite some time now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (10/4/15)

If I knew what I know now six months ago I could have skipped all of it but hey part of the journey

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)

DoubleD said:


> I cant find the words right now......
> .... and this may take some time....
> .......But!
> ....Just so you know................ this happened!
> ...



Wow bro, such good news, I wish you many many years of vaping bliss on your new Reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/4/15)

Got some vape mail today from @Tristan  Super fast sending and delivery! Doesn't look 2nd hand at all, almost spotless. Just enough fine wear and tear to make me use it instead of using it as a display piece, lol. We discussed this deal via Whatsapp at 01:00 in the morning, lol. Great bloke.

My "new" Vanilla mod and Odin atty

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Congrats on the Reo @DoubleD 
Wishing you all the best with her!
Your post was so awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Got some vape mail today from @Tristan  Super fast sending and delivery! Doesn't look 2nd hand at all, almost spotless. Just enough fine wear and tear to make me use it instead of using it as a display piece, lol. We discussed this deal via Whatsapp at 01:00 in the morning, lol. Great bloke.
> 
> My "new" Vanilla mod and Odin atty
> 
> ...



Nice one @Viper_SA 
Looks venomous!
Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/4/15)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Viper_SA
> Looks venomous!
> Enjoy it!



Just in time for my birthday tomorrow. From me, to me 
Been getting a lot of those since I started Vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/4/15)

Wdnsdy said:


> Pic as promised
> 
> View attachment 24918


There you go. Now there is proof.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (13/4/15)

Yay some *0mg* luv :hug:

@ShaneW got some Nicoticket in 0mg so I am finally getting to try CLS.




@ComplexChaos was kind enough to mix me up some 0mg

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Neil (13/4/15)

Some Vape Mail 

Thanks @drew for the concentrates. Pleasure dealing with you.

The Snake Oil was brought in by a buddy of mine. Lemon/Orange, aniseed and a bit of menthol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/4/15)

Vape mail  

Thank you @Oupa I wasn't expecting it today..... or the Reo has made me very content with life lol
VM Choc Mint and VM4. It smells fantastic 
Also met up with JTGrey for an Atty trade, @jtgrey , dude it was awesome to finally meet you, I'm actually enjoying the Odin, thank you, I love my drip tip secretly more though hahaha

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (13/4/15)

Some amazing vape mail for me 
Thanks @Melinda + @Derick from SkyBlue 

Lemo 2 RTA  + Herakles




And some close-ups 





Initial impression: the Lemo 2 is a winner! Very impressed with it so far - a worthy successor

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Some amazing vape mail for me
> Thanks @Melinda + @Derick from SkyBlue
> 
> Lemo 2 RTA  + Herakles
> ...



Aah, @free3dom - Lemo2!
Congrats
Enjoy

Please give us some pointers when youve had some time with it
Ie comparison to Lemo1, airflow, wicking etc 
You know the Lemo1 so well, your views are respected!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (13/4/15)

Silver said:


> Aah, @free3dom - Lemo2!
> Congrats
> Enjoy
> 
> ...



Definitely will do! I'm so excited 

This is the first device I've really loved for a long time (well, long in vape years  ) that's gotten an upgrade. And so far it's an improvement in every way. I'm using the factory built coil which, interestingly, is now a 0.5 Ohm coil unlike it's older brother which came installed with a 1.2 Ohm (or thereabouts) coil. The sub-ohm is everywhere 

The vape is just wonderful - amazing flavour (better than v1), fantastic airflow (better than v1, and infinitely easier to adjust), filling is just painless (so much better than v1), machining even seems better (but I might just see her that way because she's new and shiny  ).

Unlike many of the reviewers (who used pre-production devices) I have had zero leaks from it - I suppose that they fixed that issue for the production models 

In the box is decent amount of Japanese cotton as well...which, unlike the balls included with the v1, I will actually use 

I will do a proper write-up once I've spent a few days with it, or at the very least coiled it myself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

This area should be rather busy tomorrow... I know of at least 7 parcels arriving tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (14/4/15)

Neil said:


> Some Vape Mail
> 
> Thanks @drew for the concentrates. Pleasure dealing with you.
> 
> The Snake Oil was brought in by a buddy of mine. Lemon/Orange, aniseed and a bit of menthol.


Ah, Dr Stanley Clarke's Original Snake Oil - an awesome joose and one of my all day vapes. Enjoy.


----------



## Q-Ball (14/4/15)

Ooh yeah, thanks for the extra juice @Rob Fisher . You rock   





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## abdul (14/4/15)

Thank you skipper @Rob Fisher
Thanks for the extra juice!




Pic rotated... cropped, exposure fixed and resized by Porcupine Vaping!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba (14/4/15)

Some Vapor Shark lovin ... Thanks @KieranD !! 




I'm just waiting on my Billow V2 promised by the Hobbit aka @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Keyaam (14/4/15)

Reo mini repair kit just in case i need a spare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/4/15)

Just some small Vape Mail today 

Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DaRoach (14/4/15)

Vape mail thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## DaRoach (14/4/15)

Got so busy re wicking forgot to upload the pic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan (14/4/15)

Yeah!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (14/4/15)

well steeped ambro there @LandyMan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/4/15)

abdul said:


> well steeped ambro there @LandyMan


Yep ... max VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/15)

Keen to hear your views on the Lemo2 @LandyMan 
Congrats!


----------



## ZeeZi169 (15/4/15)

Sorted for the next 2 months lol

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Whooo! 

Some Nicoticket Juices!



Dremel stuff to drill holes in atties! 



More Dremel stuff for MacGyver!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

More Vape Mail Baby! This shipment was really fast by FedEx! Boom!

Been really looking forward to this one! The SX Mini Baby! 




Good quality drip tip!



Stabilised Wood! 



Authentic BF Rougue's times 2!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (15/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby! This shipment was really fast by FedEx! Boom!
> 
> Been really looking forward to this one! The SX Mini Baby!
> View attachment 25203
> ...


Really keen to hear your views on the rogue skip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby! This shipment was really fast by FedEx! Boom!
> 
> Been really looking forward to this one! The SX Mini Baby!
> View attachment 25203
> ...


Awesome vape mail. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

Great vape mail Rob, that Dyed Oregon Maple Burl looks especially beautiful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (15/4/15)

@ComplexChaos Thanks for the same day shipping and the free sample juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (15/4/15)

Epic vape mail from the USA 

SX Mini - Its incredible!!
Mutation v3 26650 for cloud blowing extremes 
anarchrist competition nicrome wire - want to test this ive heard great things about it
colored Bell caps for my SP
fat daddy 510's
Drip tips and a sample juice.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (15/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Epic vape mail from the USA
> 
> SX Mini - Its incredible!!
> Mutation v3 26650 for cloud blowing extremes
> ...



Even though I cant see the picture, it sounds really awesome! 

Enjoy the Vape Mail!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/4/15)

Amazing vapemail @Paulie and @Rob Fisher  I am so jelly over your SX mini's!

PS Paulie, i see you have some pink items there in your picture

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Vape mail in that oh so practical and handy container. Thank you Sam and @ShaneW.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kaizer (15/4/15)

Late night vape mail




Thanks so much @KieranD - sorry to trouble you so late.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KieranD (15/4/15)

@Kaizer never a hassle! 

Thank you for coming past and enjoy the Shark!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Ni 2000 for Coil making! Lemo 2 Oh Yeah! And some Juice to test!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

please let us know how the culture juice fares? and dont forget the rogue rda feedback.... or will that be on RR?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Jakey said:


> please let us know how the culture juice fares? and dont forget the rogue rda feedback.... or will that be on RR?



Roger that... have cleaned the Rogue's but haven't had a chance to build on it yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Ni 2000 for Coil making! Lemo 2 Oh Yeah! And some Juice to test!
> 
> View attachment 25323



@Rob Fisher , Your vape mail is always epic. I so look forward to your vape mail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (16/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that... have cleaned the Rogue's but haven't had a chance to build on it yet!



Too much incoming, no time to do builds lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/4/15)

Red sikilele and Lemo 2 from Sir Vape, and a stunning blue istick50w from somewhere else  sorted for the next few months I think. Got a silverplay RTA too but I think it's a piece of crap at the moment. Will play around with it a few more times before it goes to the Gorge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Red sikilele and Lemo 2 from Sir Vape, and a stunning blue istick50w from somewhere else  sorted for the next few months I think. Got a silverplay RTA too but I think it's a piece of crap at the moment. Will play around with it a few more times before it goes to the Gorge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that red Sigelei looks sexy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Damn that red Sigelei looks sexy


If you see it in person, then you would feel horrible for calling it sexy. Understatement of the year  her beauty knows no bounds. She is majestic. And more. ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> If you see it in person, then you would feel horrible for calling it sexy. Understatement of the year  her beauty knows no bounds. She is majestic. And more. ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO

I am now looking at my black 150 with some disgust  Why could you not be RED

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ollie (16/4/15)

Vape mail baby!!!

iStick 50w and a new plastic drip tip from VapeKing




Sorry for the crappy photo, I blame the crappy phone camera

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO
> 
> I am now looking at my black 150 with some disgust  Why could you not be RED


Sir Vape only had 6 red  the blue looks awesome too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Sir Vape only had 6 red  the blue looks awesome too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think a black and a red one might be overkill. Plus my SO might just kill me


----------



## GadgetFreak (16/4/15)

Thanks again @KieranD 
Aspire Nautilus Mini
0.3ohm Temp sensing coil
Set at 18watts and temperature cutoff at 270 Celsius.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Renesh (16/4/15)

Vapemail......




plus..an awesome surprise (which i didn't order)....




Thanks @KieranD and the Vape Cartel peeps.. All your efforts and generosity are truly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Well close to vape mail... a nice carved wooden bowl from our trip to Ramsgate today! I just can't help myself... I love wood and this bowl can hold vape stuff like clean atties etc!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Morne (16/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby! This shipment was really fast by FedEx! Boom!
> 
> Been really looking forward to this one! The SX Mini Baby!
> View attachment 25203
> ...


@Rob Fisher any feedback on the BF Rogue?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Morne said:


> @Rob Fisher any feedback on the BF Rogue?



Not yet... will try and find some time to build a coil and wick it tomorrow!


----------



## Morne (17/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not yet... will try and find some time to build a coil and wick it tomorrow!


Thanks @Rob Fisher Please share your thoughts once you have tried the Rogue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/4/15)

Would also love to hear your thoughts on the Rogue @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Would also love to hear your thoughts on the Rogue @Rob Fisher



It's bloody marvelous! Rob's Ramblings on the Rogue uploading as we speak!


----------



## Jakey (17/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's bloody marvelous! Rob's Ramblings on the Rogue uploading as we speak!


wow. Fomo!!! need to get in on this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/4/15)

Will check out the video tonight at home.
Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (18/4/15)

A 2014 Cyclops for Ronda. Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Valesidecc (19/4/15)

Visited my friendly vapeninja delivery man last night. Smok M80, silverplay, and 1 puff haha



*VapeNinja


*

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (20/4/15)

Thank you @Rob Fisher for some great vape mail. Shall coil and wick the Rogue asap and report.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/15)

This is how I feel right now...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## kdawg (20/4/15)

Thanks @JakesSA This is a big upgrade for me, I've only been using a vision spinner 2 and a emow

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/4/15)

Congrats on the new gear @Andre, @Valesidecc, @KB_314

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/15)

kdawg said:


> Thanks @JakesSA This is a big upgrade for me, I've only been using a vision spinner 2 and a emow
> View attachment 25650
> View attachment 25651


This should make for a slightly different vaping experience hey? Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kdawg (20/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> This should make for a slightly different vaping experience hey? Enjoy


Big difference 9mg is killing me think I need to move down to 3mg now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/15)

kdawg said:


> Big difference 9mg is killing me think I need to move down to 3mg now


Just "Water down" some of your juice with Glycerin, should take the edge off a bit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (20/4/15)

kdawg said:


> Thanks @JakesSA This is a big upgrade for me, I've only been using a vision spinner 2 and a emow
> View attachment 25650
> View attachment 25651



Nice upgrade.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (20/4/15)

Yay yay.
Thanks @Melinda

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/4/15)

YAY Vape Mail 

Lets hope i don't melt my face 

Thanks to the guys @ Vapemob

Cloupor Mini
2 Sony VTC4's

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

@KieranD that was super fast! Wow!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Jakey!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 6


----------



## Jos (21/4/15)

Some haddock flavoured juice...........

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Derick (21/4/15)

Pap & curry powder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/15)

Finally! Yay!

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/4/15)

Thats an awesome Vape Mail @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (21/4/15)

Thanks @KieranD Parcel sent AM today and received PM today? Wow!
Those coils are for the Kangertank Subtank going to use them on the Mini. They are Nickel and rated at 0.15 ohms.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Mario (21/4/15)

johan said:


> Oi-vey! Almost forget to post me vape mail for this week:
> 
> View attachment 24902
> 
> ...


what size bottle is that?
i want ...should last me 2 weeks..


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

Mario said:


> what size bottle is that?
> i want ...should last me 2 weeks..



100ml


----------



## Mario (21/4/15)

johan said:


> 100ml


Holy @#%#
can i order it online?
did not see the option for 100ml


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

Mario said:


> Holy @#%#
> can i order it online?
> did not see the option for 100ml


what size bottle is that?
i want ...should last me 2 weeks..

That specific one was from VM, but most local suppliers will sell 100ml and even more if you ask them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juntau (22/4/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (22/4/15)

Juntau said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just love that juice! So glad it's in stock again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Delivery from Oyster Town! Thanks @Genosmate you rock big time! 

SL Door made all shiny! The REO's are fighting to see who gets it! 



Camila's new door made to match her stunning wood! She is very happy with her new outfit!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

Old Avril with the new Porkie Button got the new shiny door...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## PutRid (22/4/15)

Ok not really mail, but hand delivered vape gear. Thanks to @Yusuf Cape Vaper for the segelei 150w and Pieter from @Complex Chaos for the smurfs. 
















Now to get home and build lower to abuse this devil.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## ZeeZi169 (22/4/15)

Vape mail courtesy of Vape Club

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/4/15)

Finally arrived! I have a nagging suspicion I'm going to want to join Reoville even more than before. 

Thanks @kimbo

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Finally arrived! I have a nagging suspicion I'm going to want to join Reoville even more than before.
> 
> Thanks @kimbo
> 
> View attachment 25784


Looking good. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (22/4/15)

So some of you might know that I have a 'thing' for the Atomic RDA, thanks purely to @Gazzacpt 
I love the Atomic so much, I bought a BF version before I even owned a BF mod  
And now that I have the Reo..... (hmmmm Reeooo ) and with the way it 'just works' I felt it deserved an authentic Atomic. 

Thats where @Jakey comes into the picture    There's a reason why he is 'User of the Month'

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (22/4/15)

Some vape mail, New Smok m80 Plus for the wife, she is ecstatic!! and a couple of additions to the DIY Box  and a set of blue seal rings for her subtank mini
VG Based Nicotine
Marshmallow
Caramel
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Peanut Butter
Vanilla Swirl


That little device has really impressed met, very nice menu structure, and it works like a charm... will see how battery life goes, hehe... Love the mech mode function on it as well.. pretty cool!!! Will be investing in some nickel wire to play with... but the wife is already please with it as it is at the moment  With love to my wife @Liza Flynn

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/4/15)

Woop Woop, and today my vape mail arrived 

KUI purchased from @kimbo Thanx bud...

First impressions... 

It looks pretty good, I got the hammer-tone spray job on it, and it looks good
Surprised by the size of the thing, was expecting it to be roughly the size of my travel companion, the Dimitri, but it's actually smaller..
Quality check...
1. The magnets they used on the doors are extremely small, so much so that with a bit of a flick of the wrist the door comes off, but bending it just a small amount resolved the issue, sits snug now 
2. The little RDA looks pretty well built, the tolerances are also spot on, very happy with the build quality here, but then you get to the drip tip and that does not sit nice and snug like the rest of the device... 
3.It does come with additional spares, including o-rings, extra bottle and so forth, all in all I think it's a good little device for the money paid...

Cant build on it right now as i'm at work, but will moer something onto the deck as soon as i'm at home and give you my impressions of it then. To be honest I have never built on a deck like this, where the negative posts are actually the deck, LOL it will be a frist, but those holes look big enough for like 22 gauge. so i'll have room to play with 

Let's see what the BF hype is all about, LOL



Thank you again @kimbo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## kimbo (23/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Woop Woop, and today my vape mail arrived
> 
> KUI purchased from @kimbo Thanx bud...
> 
> ...


It's a pleasure mate. Enjoy


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Woop Woop, and today my vape mail arrived
> 
> KUI purchased from @kimbo Thanx bud...
> 
> ...


Enjoy, looking forward to your impressions on BF.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (23/4/15)

Well Done to everyone on their new toys, it's amazing how popular this hobby is becoming, and how much money people are spending on it. Fantastic!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ZeeZi169 (23/4/15)

This is probably the thread i check out the most. I love getting vape mail and love seeing others vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (23/4/15)

Vapemail. Stocked up while I was back in SA. As I can't get anything here in Dubai. I'll add my new Reo To reomail as well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/4/15)

HOLY CRAP!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

Well stocked @Lyle Abrahams 
Enjoy!
How long is it before you come back again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (23/4/15)

Silver said:


> Well stocked @Lyle Abrahams
> Enjoy!
> How long is it before you come back again?



Not sure hey. But it won't be for quiet a while


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

About a week or so ago, when I asked to buy a black router tip drip tip with my Rogue order, those drip tips were out of stock. What a surprise to receive a complimentary one, which compliments my black Nuppin perfectly. Thank you VapeClub, @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (23/4/15)

That looks awesome @Andre.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (23/4/15)

Two rogues? Mmmmm. Dibs if you wanna sell one @Andre


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

Andre said:


> About a week or so ago, when I asked to buy a black router tip drip tip with my Rogue order, those drip tips were out of stock. What a surprise to receive a complimentary one, which compliments my black Nuppin perfectly. Thank you VapeClub, @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl



Awesome @Andre - please let us know how you find that tip after using it for a bit
As I understand it is made of delrin - so am curious to hear how it feels in the mouth and how well it keeps the heat away from the lips....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Two rogues? Mmmmm. Dibs if you wanna sell one @Andre


Lol, you pay attention to detail. At this stage I am really loving the flavour from the Rogue - have now tried 3 of my favourite jooses on it. And the fact that it really is leak free makes it a winner. Am going to coil the 2nd one now to also take on my trip to Brussels. So, unlikely, but shall try to remember your dibs, @Jakey. Chances are I shall sell one of my Nuppins when back in the country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Andre - please let us know how you find that tip after using it for a bit
> As I understand it is made of delrin - so am curious to hear how it feels in the mouth and how well it keeps the heat away from the lips....


The same material the black drip tip, which comes with the RM2, is made of. So, should be quite cool (in the literal sense). Loving the Rogue so far. Flavour is top notch.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (23/4/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, you pay attention to detail. At this stage I am really loving the flavour from the Rogue - have now tried 3 of my favourite jooses on it. And the fact that it really is leak free makes it a winner. Am going to coil the 2nd one now to also take on my trip to Brussels. So, unlikely, but shall try to remember your dibs, @Jakey. Chances are I shall sell one of my Nuppins when back in the country.


ive recently aqcuired a nuppin. and WOW. how do you say it rates vs the rogue? i dont care about any1 else, if you tell me to get one im ordering it NOW! haha and to keep with the spirit of this thread will post it right here when i get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

Jakey said:


> ive recently aqcuired a nuppin. and WOW. how do you say it rates vs the rogue? i dont care about any1 else, if you tell me to get one im ordering it NOW! haha and to keep with the spirit of this thread will post it right here when i get it


Based on my impressions so far, yes - get a Rogue. Nuppin has never been my first choice - great flavour, but it lacks the throat hit I want. Have preferred the Cyclops. The Rogue gives me flavour and throat hit and is leak free. Only downside is the bit of overhang.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (23/4/15)

ive had overhang issues my whole life in other departments  so that wont be an issue. cool. see y'all later, im off to get me a rogue haha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Keyaam (23/4/15)

Andre said:


> Based on my impressions so far, yes - get a Rogue. Nuppin has never been my first choice - great flavour, but it lacks the throat hit I want. Have preferred the Cyclops. The Rogue gives me flavour and throat hit and is leak free. Only downside is the bit of overhang.


I have the cure for reo hangovers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (23/4/15)

Keyaam said:


> I have the cure for reo hangovers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




KUI

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/15)

Keyaam said:


> I have the cure for reo hangovers!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do tell!
Wait, now I remember your awesome modding to get rid of the overhang.


----------



## Riaz (23/4/15)

Andre said:


> Do tell!
> Wait, now I remember your awesome modding to get rid of the overhang.


has something to do with a kayfun ring or something


----------



## Keyaam (23/4/15)

Andre said:


> Do tell!
> Wait, now I remember your awesome modding to get rid of the overhang.


Mill the square deck off and replace with a 22mm diameter ring.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Finally I get my hands on the new Atlantis Version 2! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Two of them @Rob Fisher !
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (24/4/15)

leka @Rob Fisher enjoy them


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally I get my hands on the new Atlantis Version 2! Whooooo!
> 
> View attachment 25893


This could start a bad trend @Rob Fisher . Now you will have to start buying in relation to the version number. 

Enjoy V2. Let us know what your thoughts are

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (24/4/15)

What can I say, I just love new tools, gadgets and accessories! 
And apparently blowing my budget out of the water too.... LoL

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Nice tools @Redeemer !!
Looks like you are set up well for the long weekend!


----------



## Redeemer (24/4/15)

Now just to get the perfect mini toolbox to put all my tools into.. Builders didn't have the best selection in stock, so will be shopping around till I find something that catches my eye and imagination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (24/4/15)

Redeemer said:


> Now just to get the perfect mini toolbox to put all my tools into.. Builders didn't have the best selection in stock, so will be shopping around till I find something that catches my eye and imagination


Try Mias fishing store right next to the builders bro. you will find something.... 100%. the tackle boxes and dip bags are perfect for your tools / juices


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (25/4/15)

Pick up Vape Mail!! Thanks @JakesSA. Amazing service as always. Lemo 2 well worth the wait. Still early days but so far stoked!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Eyeball (25/4/15)

Loving the Plume from Vapoholics
Thanks @Eugene_VH 
Check this mech they have it is insane

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sneakydino (25/4/15)

10/10 for The Puff Station

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xhale (27/4/15)

vapemail for me today too




(bought s/h off another forum)
fairly satisfied. Top cap a bit too loose though.
Now where's my crackle paint......

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michaelsa (27/4/15)

Slightly late, never the less a huge thank you to @bjorncoetsee for a perfect transaction.
Looks as if i wont have to buy juice for a little while 








And for the Blackadder fans among us, my apoll o gies for the phone pictures.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/4/15)

Vape Mail 

Just a little care package from @KieranD 

Shot for the awesome service.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Space_Cowboy (28/4/15)

Some nyom juice from Sir Vape  




Thanks @Sir Vape, and for the jap cotton as well

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Viper_SA (29/4/15)

Not my most expensive vape mail, but certainly my biggest to date 
Starting a very looong statutory shut down next week for 21 days, so I didn't want to run out of anything, lol.
Some diy stuff from Skyblue and Vapour Valley and two Tridents for colleagues who used mine over the weekend. An an 18350 battery for the Nemi for stealth mode

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Sweet Vape mail dude!


----------



## Riaz (29/4/15)

So after my recent rekindled love for the Odin, and the nightmare of using it on the Mini, @Genosmate has been kind enough to machine an existing button to make it possible for me to use the Odin on the Reo mini AND have a button. Enough blah blah, here is how it came out:







And then, after much talking and measurement taking, i tried my luck and asked if he by any chance had a bullet button for me, then this happened:




Thanks again @Genosmate 

These buttons are professionally done

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mario (29/4/15)

Thank You so much @KieranD

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

duuuuuude, nice vape mail!

Like i said I'm so jealous that you have all those jooses to your disposal! 

Please do some reviews, I would very much like your imput.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Mario said:


> Thank You so much @KieranD
> View attachment 26240



Is it the Vape mail in the backround or is it all the juice? 

xD

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/4/15)

O yea. This just happened.
Happy birthday to me.

istick for my wife and a Lemo2 for me. (i took her old Cloupor mini)

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Kaizer (29/4/15)

Finally get to try one of @Rob Fisher 's favourites

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Where did you order from?


----------



## Kaizer (29/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Where did you order from?



Drip Club


----------



## Mario (29/4/15)

mmmmmm...Mikman look yummy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 26251
> 
> 
> Finally get to try one of @Rob Fisher 's favourites



Milkman is a fantastic juice.


----------



## Mario (29/4/15)

Kaizer said:


> Drip Club



They local ?


----------



## abdul (29/4/15)

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 26251
> 
> 
> Finally get to try one of @Rob Fisher 's favourites




How long did it take to get here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer (29/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Milkman is a fantastic juice.



Yeah, been watching too many youtube videos about it. Had to give it a go.


----------



## Kaizer (29/4/15)

Mario said:


> They local ?



Unfortunately not. US vendors.


----------



## Kaizer (29/4/15)

abdul said:


> How long did it take to get here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ordered them last week Monday. Followed @Rob Fisher 's advice on using MyUS.com

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

How much did you pay in total for that?

Also, please please do a review on the Milkman juice. I'm keen to hear your thoughs.


----------



## Mario (29/4/15)

Mario said:


> They local ?


ok found the website


----------



## Kaizer (29/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> How much did you pay in total for that?
> 
> Also, please please do a review on the Milkman juice. I'm keen to hear your thoughs.



Havent actually calculated it all out. Too scared to find out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Ohh no. >.<


----------



## Bender (29/4/15)

Straight from Nicoticket. Whoohoo
60ml bottles and 50% discount.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/4/15)

Bender said:


> Straight from Nicoticket. Whoohoo
> 60ml bottles and 50% discount.
> View attachment 26254
> View attachment 26255


How did you manage to order from them? They told me they don't ship to South Africa.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/15)

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 26251
> 
> 
> Finally get to try one of @Rob Fisher 's favourites



Awesome! And how do you like the Deep Fried Ice Cream?


----------



## Zegee (29/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> How did you manage to order from them? They told me they don't ship to South Africa.


I got the same story 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## zadiac (29/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> How did you manage to order from them? They told me they don't ship to South Africa.



Yeah, that is so unfair


----------



## Zegee (29/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> How did you manage to order from them? They told me they don't ship to South Africa.


I got the same story 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## Bender (30/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> How did you manage to order from them? They told me they don't ship to South Africa.


I used bundle box, pretty great service. FEDEX is expensive, but you pay for what you get.


----------



## andro (30/4/15)

Bender said:


> I used bundle box, pretty great service. FEDEX is expensive, but you pay for what you get.


how do u use bundle box?


----------



## Bender (30/4/15)

andro said:


> how do u use bundle box?


Www.bundlebox.com
You pay a $15 sign up fee and get your $15 back on your first shipment. It is easy. They will send you a USA address with all the details. They explain everything on the site in detail.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/4/15)

Bender said:


> Www.bundlebox.com
> You pay a $15 sign up fee and get your $15 back on your first shipment. It is easy. They will send you a USA address with all the details. They explain everything on the site in detail.


ooohhh maybe this is a way to get Ceramic wick.....


----------



## Waltervh (30/4/15)

Just a top-up for my concentrates, budged gone again.
When choosing between the M80 and flavours, flavours always win. That’s why I am still on the iStick 30..

Thanks SkyBlue, Great service

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Renesh (30/4/15)

Vapemail....for a friday....







Apologies..no idea how to rotate the images on the forum.... but..yes..i've joined ReoVille.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Renesh (30/4/15)

Bender said:


> I used bundle box, pretty great service. FEDEX is expensive, but you pay for what you get.


Hi, what category and sub category do you use when listing it for bundlebox?....

txs


----------



## Andre (30/4/15)

Renesh said:


> Vapemail....for a friday....
> 
> View attachment 26289
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome to Reoville. Please repost in the Reo Mail thread to be awarded your official Reonaut badge. And, of course, share with us how you experience the Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh (30/4/15)

Andre said:


> Congrats and welcome to Reoville. Please repost in the Reo Mail thread to be awarded your official Reonaut badge. And, of course, share with us how you experience the Reo.


thank you... Will do...


----------



## free3dom (30/4/15)

Some mini DIY vape mail from Valley Vapour...thanks @drew 
Ordered at 11AM yesterday, received at 11AM today - great service 




Also some 100ml and 30ml empty bottles, not pictured - if you don't know what that looks like you're on the wrong forum

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (30/4/15)

I would like to send a HUGE shoutout to @Zeki Hilmi For the awesome vape mail! Unfortunately its not all mine so I cant claim it! But that BEEEEG 100ml Bottle in the background is all mine! Dark forest for days! I will say without a doubt that dealing with Zeki was fast and friendly! Because I had to email the order as it was custom, I made a mistake which was followed by a very quick phone call to sort it all out and then another to say that everything was done and would be shipped! Cannot wait to fill my Kui up with this and be in Vape Nirvana





On a side note Darth Vader was not part of the package but really wanted to be in the picture

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (30/4/15)

Hi @6ghost9 We endeavour to do our best and so pleased you are happy with your order. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (30/4/15)

Thanks to VapeClub for the pre order. I'm on cloud 9! 

@VandaL. I licked your package while @JakesSA wasn't looking.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/15)

Zodd said:


> Thanks to VapeClub for the pre order. I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> @VandaL. I licked your package while @JakesSA wasn't looking.



Chicken Dinner of note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/4/15)

Zodd said:


> Thanks to VapeClub for the pre order. I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> @VandaL. I licked your package while @JakesSA wasn't looking.



So confused what to rate this post as 

The licking (which I first read as liking) pushed it over to funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/4/15)

Zodd said:


> Thanks to VapeClub for the pre order. I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> @VandaL. I licked your package while @JakesSA wasn't looking.


Great photo @Zodd. I have to say that even a high quality photo like that doesn't do the SX Mini justice. It is even better once you hold it in your hand

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bender (30/4/15)

Renesh said:


> Hi, what category and sub category do you use when listing it for bundlebox?....
> 
> txs


They gave me 2 options. 2 - 3 days and 3 - 5 days with the 3 - 5 days being a few cents more expensive, which I do not understand???
And you can prepay customs clearance which I thought was a bonus.


----------



## Redeemer (30/4/15)

Got Vape Mail from @Jakey 





Loads of Juices, Serglei 150W Black, and a Goliath

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jakey (30/4/15)

The grandpa was not part of the deal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer (30/4/15)

Jakey said:


> The grandpa was not part of the deal


Was part of my flu!


----------



## capetocuba (30/4/15)

Zodd said:


> Thanks to VapeClub for the pre order. I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> @VandaL. I licked your package while @JakesSA wasn't looking.


@VandaL likes a lick or two

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (30/4/15)

Zodd said:


> Thanks to VapeClub for the pre order. I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> @VandaL. *I licked your package* while @JakesSA wasn't looking.



1. Sounds like I'm getting a discount now. 
2. My *package* was due for a good licking thanks @Zodd 

..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (30/4/15)

VandaL said:


> 1. Sounds like I'm getting a discount now.
> 2. My package was due for a good licking thanks @Zodd
> 
> ..


----------



## capetocuba (30/4/15)

VandaL said:


> 1. Sounds like I'm getting a discount now.
> 2. My *package* was due for a good licking thanks @Zodd
> 
> ..


Dicscount Donnie


----------



## capetocuba (30/4/15)

@VandaL you are even written into Urban Dictionary folklore ...

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dirty+donnie+discount

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (1/5/15)

Loving the Lemo 2 at 0.5ohm 23w with DIY vanilla custard! This is so much more my style over the Kayfun 4! Vaping heaven! Thanks so much @jakesa for quick and painless purchase!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## PutRid (1/5/15)

jl10101 said:


> Loving the Lemo 2 at 0.5ohm 23w with DIY vanilla custard! This is so much more my style over the Kayfun 4! Vaping heaven! Thanks so much @jakesa for quick and painless purchase!
> 
> View attachment 26380



Dude, you have a segelei 150w crank it up. Atleast 35w. 
Lemo looks sexy with that drip tip though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapingSquid (1/5/15)

PutRid said:


> Dude, you have a segelei 150w crank it up. Atleast 35w.
> Lemo looks sexy with that drip tip though.



I was too scared to  - had nothing but hell with the Subtanks and dry hits. But THIS. 40w and smooth smooth smooth! 

So thanks! And yes - that stock tip came off straight outa the box, purely asthetic though!


----------



## Silver (1/5/15)

jl10101 said:


> I was too scared to  - had nothing but hell with the Subtanks and dry hits. But THIS. 40w and smooth smooth smooth!
> 
> So thanks! And yes - that stock tip came off straight outa the box, purely asthetic though!



What type of coil did you build @jl10101 ?
And how did you wick it? Pancake style?
Glad you enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (1/5/15)

Silver said:


> What type of coil did you build @jl10101 ?
> And how did you wick it? Pancake style?
> Glad you enjoying it



Would you believe it - I used the prebuilt coil! Long story short - was daft with the one that I built and mangled it when changing the wick; was in a rush and threw the stock back on.

I went against my judgement and used wick a little wider than 1 cm, put the base back on and then cut right against the top of the base (thinking this might be too little) but it was just right. Poked it down whilest dry, juiced up and then flattened the ends against the posts so the channels were completely clear. I basically built a "draped curtain" around the airflow (if that makes sense?)

Really happy with this. Have good airflow (I was dripping exclusively but it was a pain to carry a bottle) and great flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/15)

Thanks @jl10101 
Got my Lemo2 going recently- now the experimentation starts 
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/5/15)

with my lemo 2 i also left the original coil, but i took the wicking out and snippen about 2mm of the with, so i made it thinner.\
cut the edges si it touches the deck with about 1.5mm to spare - having smooth brilliant vapes since. - even with 25pg/75vg blend juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (4/5/15)

Dawn Wing delivered early this morning, but was soo busy had to look at this wonderful packaging till now

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## DaRoach (4/5/15)

Woohoo

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## moonunit (4/5/15)

My first major Vape mail. MVP 2.0 and Nautilus Mini





Something a bit more pocketable than the BT50 and Atlantis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A little bit of Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (5/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A little bit of Tropical Ice!
> 
> View attachment 26702




Okay Rob now Im starting to get worried about you cause thats a serious amount of juice and if you vaping on 1.4ohm coils you go through more juice than me on a 0.3ohm builds lol

Unless you stock pilling up and then you may be forgiven

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/15)

Paulie said:


> Okay Rob now Im starting to get worried about you cause thats a serious amount of juice and if you vaping on 1.4ohm coils you go through more juice than me on a 0.3ohm builds lol
> 
> Unless you stock pilling up and then you may be forgiven



I use around 12ml a day... well that's what I think I do which would equate this morning's vape mail to around just over a months stock... I like to plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/15)

I think @Oupa has built the tropical ice pipeline from CT to Durban.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/5/15)

Awesome Vape Mail Baby!!!



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (5/5/15)

Received some 2nd hand goodies from @iPWN and @Jakey this morning 

Toolkit from @Jakey




Great condition, thanks @Jakey They will be put to good use 

Also received a Dimitri clone from @iPWN Wow! Looks brand new! Got this at an awesome price and to sweeten the deal, @iPWN contacted me a day after I transferred the funds and told he he would be sending me an atty with the package that he hoped I had better luck with than him.





Got this Pulse G genesis atty from him as well. Will test it out later,don't have any ss mesh though, so will test on cotton.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## capetocuba (5/5/15)

I'm gonna post this more simply than @VandaL cos I am not a showoff 
Thanks @VapeGrrl for all your efforts, my joule buster has finally arrived after doing a brief tour of the country

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Awesome Vape Mail Baby!!!
> 
> View attachment 26706
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!



Thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Best parcel ever! Good one @Stroodlepuff! It made my day! 




Coloured O-Rings fro SubTanks! 3 RDA's to play with!



Love the little cloths that these come with!



Nice solid and easy to open box's



Hellboy, Turbo and Rogue RDA's!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Best parcel ever! Good one @Stroodlepuff! It made my day!
> 
> ...




Glad you like it @Rob Fisher - the picture was drawn by our new staff member under very specific instructions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Glad you like it @Rob Fisher - the picture was drawn by our new staff member under very specific instructions



It's a masterpiece!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Best parcel ever! Good one @Stroodlepuff! It made my day!
> 
> ...


Let me know when you wanna sell the turbo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (6/5/15)

Vape mail baby 

I just wanted to share this because of how blown away I was from the presentation. 

@ComplexChaos I felt as though I was opening up a package as special as Creme De La Creme when I saw this. 

I love the attention to detail, the individual boxes for each juice, the plastic wrap as well as the inclusion of your business card.

Looking forward to tasting it

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/15)

I got me 200 milliliters of awesomeness
(labels say 30ml as they are old ones

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail baby
> 
> I just wanted to share this because of how blown away I was from the presentation.
> 
> ...



That is actually something I forgot to mention in my review of these juices. Apologies to @ComplexChaos , as these juices are packaged very well, and it feels very special when you open them.
I get so caught up in opening so many things, that I completely forget that this is how I originally received them!!
Sorry Peter, forgot that little nugget

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/5/15)

Where do you get those bottles? o:


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Where do you get those bottles? o:


Which bottles you referring to?


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (6/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Best parcel ever! Good one @Stroodlepuff! It made my day!
> 
> ...


Been looking for a hellboy! 
Nice pics.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/5/15)

BhavZ said:


> Which bottles you referring to?



I'm taking about the 200 ml of juice.


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I'm taking about the 200 ml of juice.


 oh well you can buy the juice in 30ml or 100ml from vapecartel


----------



## KieranD (6/5/15)

@SamuraiTheVapor for every 100ml i will give 1x bottle for free

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/5/15)

KieranD said:


> @SamuraiTheVapor for every 100ml i will give 1x bottle for free



I don't see the option on the website.


----------



## KieranD (6/5/15)

They will be up next week


----------



## 6ghost9 (6/5/15)

Now I am not sure whether to add all the next weeks together or if its actually next week :/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/5/15)

Could be 3 weeks or 1 week - I'm pretty sure it's just 1 week


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Now I am not sure whether to add all the next weeks together or if its actually next week :/


It's for emphasis 

Definitely going to be putting my order when they are live


----------



## Smoke187 (6/5/15)

KieranD said:


> @SamuraiTheVapor for every 100ml i will give 1x bottle for free


And where was my notification that they ready? whatsapp me details for this super juice, then I can stop rationing my daddler


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Best parcel ever! Good one @Stroodlepuff! It made my day!
> 
> ...



Our newbie is now on the forum so you can thank her for the piccie @Rob Fisher her name @MiffyPuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (7/5/15)

Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (7/5/15)

Reo Vape Mail ^^,

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (7/5/15)

And some stuff from VapeMob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (7/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Reo Vape Mail ^^,


Most welcome to Reoville. Please post in the Reo Mail thread as well so that @johan can award your official badge.


----------



## Lushen (7/5/15)

Epic Vape Mail
Just re-wicked and re-coiled to enjoy these juices

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Lushen (7/5/15)

I forgot the most import thing: thank you @VapeClub for the awesome service
I'm loving looper, now I know what all the hype is about.


----------



## free3dom (7/5/15)

Lushen said:


> I forgot the most import thing: thank you @VapeClub for the awesome service
> I'm loving looper, now I know what all the hype is about.



I'm guessing you mean VapeMob. Vape Club does not sell ANML juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PutRid (7/5/15)

Some long awaited vapemail from fastech and a troll rda, cathulu and a bottle of Ripe vapes vct from Sir vape.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/5/15)

Dibs on the cathulu... Much too advanced for you @PutRid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PutRid (7/5/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Dibs on the cathulu... Much too advanced for you @PutRid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swop you for a lemo 2 haha \/


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/5/15)

Swop for billow with drop tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen (8/5/15)

free3dom said:


> I'm guessing you mean VapeMob. Vape Club does not sell ANML juices


 
Thank you @free3dom you are correct. It was VapeMob. Excellent Service from them

But I do want to also thank Lindsay from VapeClub for throwing in some free stuff (lots of it too) with my Lemo 2.
Lindsay, I really appreciate it, thanks a million!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (8/5/15)

Some AWESOME!!! AWESOME!!!!! Juice samples sent to me from the friendly peoples at Vapour Hub

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Q-Ball (8/5/15)

New Subtank Mini with Dual Airflow from Skyblue, thanks @Melinda and @Derick 
Also got some nice DIY flaavours from them.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lushen (8/5/15)

Thank you @KieranD
You just made my weekend, can't wait to try the RDA

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)

Are the 100ml bottles up on the site?


----------



## Lushen (8/5/15)

Not as yet, I did a special order from @KieranD


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Lushen said:


> Not as yet, I did a special order from @KieranD


Witbroodjie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Keith Milton (8/5/15)

zadiac said:


> I actually plan to buy another D2 later on and then also a D4 after that. I will NEVER be without a charger again. Ever!


But if there is loadshedding again, then we all will be with no charge


----------



## AdventONE (8/5/15)

PutRid said:


> Some long awaited vapemail from fastech and a troll rda, cathulu and a bottle of Ripe vapes vct from Sir vape.



@PutRid Nice! Finally got your stuff dude.


----------



## Attie (8/5/15)

Some epic vape mail, proudly South African made atomizer stand.....

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (8/5/15)

Andre said:


> Witbroodjie



I think you meant to say Wit-Bisket-Broodjie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/5/15)

free3dom said:


> I think you meant to say Wit-Bisket-Broodjie


Or maybe even wit-koekie-broodjie 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (9/5/15)

Here you go @Jakey ... delayed mail! And thanks to @Yiannaki for the reminder . She is having her first bath.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (10/5/15)

The time has come to venture into DIY!! A Huge Thanks to @Derick @Melinda at SkyBlue!! Me and @Yiannaki went there yesterday and had a ton of fun!! Also they helped us alot!! We even got a VIP lesson from Mel which was great! I highly recommend them for anyone who is getting into DIY!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/5/15)

Paulie said:


> The time has come to venture into DIY!! A Huge Thanks to @Derick @Melinda at SkyBlue!! Me and @Yiannaki went there yesterday and had a ton of fun!! Also they helped us alot!! We even got a VIP lesson from Mel which was great! I highly recommend them for anyone who is getting into DIY!



Geez bud! Leave some stock for us other DIY'ers to buy too, please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick (10/5/15)

Paulie said:


> The time has come to venture into DIY!! A Huge Thanks to @Derick @Melinda at SkyBlue!! Me and @Yiannaki went there yesterday and had a ton of fun!! Also they helped us alot!! We even got a VIP lesson from Mel which was great! I highly recommend them for anyone who is getting into DIY!


It was an absolute blast having you guys there @Paulie & @Yiannaki - we had a lot of fun

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/5/15)

KieranD said:


> @SamuraiTheVapor for every 100ml i will give 1x bottle for free



@KieranD - is this still applicable? (I really hope so, free is never a bad thing and I have just placed my order  )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (11/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @KieranD - is this still applicable? (I really hope so, free is never a bad thing and I have just placed my order  )


Also curios to know, can never have too much juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (11/5/15)

Lol guys what is mean is buy 100ml of juice and the bottle holding the 100ml is free

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoke187 (11/5/15)

KieranD said:


> Lol guys what is mean is buy 100ml of juice and the bottle holding the 100ml is free


Naughty naughty, and there I was thinking free juice till VapeCon...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/5/15)

KieranD said:


> Lol guys what is mean is buy 100ml of juice and the bottle holding the 100ml is free


Nah ah,  the customer is always right and I read that as a free bottle of juice for every 100ml.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/5/15)

I also read it like that xD


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Nah ah,  the customer is always right and I read that as a free bottle of juice for every 100ml.



Just before this goes too far - @KieranD , just pulling your leg bud.


----------



## KieranD (11/5/15)

Ha ha you guys


----------



## thekeeperza (11/5/15)

Some E-Liquid Project juice. 
100ml bottles for me and the 30ml bottles for a recent convert. 
Thanks @KieranD.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke187 (11/5/15)

And @KieranD rules again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (11/5/15)

thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Smoke187 (12/5/15)

And some awesome DIY top-ups and some batteries from @Derick at SkyBlue

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WillieRoux (12/5/15)

Some days u just feel left out...But then u realize u can post an Vake Vape Mail thingy...who would know...Check the Vape Mail i got last night...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## VapingSquid (12/5/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Some days u just feel left out...But then u realize u can post an Vake Vape Mail thingy...who would know...Check the Vape Mail i got last night...
> View attachment 27056



You do mean the case don't you?


----------



## WillieRoux (12/5/15)

jl10101 said:


> You do mean the case don't you?


Everything...Who orders just a case?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/5/15)

Thats some awesome Vape Mail @WillieRoux


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Nice fancy red packet from Sky Blue... and a lovely fishing picture from Vape King!



eFest Batteries, battery replacement covers (Nice touch) and Battery holders! And a tank as a final attempt at temperature control! The Taifun 2!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/5/15)

Vapemail from VapeClub!

@VapeGrrl - @JakesSA Thank you very much!






1 x VooDoo Juice - Dark Forest - 6mg
2 x Vape Elixir - Stardust - 6mg
2 x Sky Blue - Nilla's Custard - 0mg and 12mg (they were out of 6 so I improvised. Will mix them both together to make 6mg)
1 x Eleaf Ohm and Volt meter. (Old one decided to go on pension)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## devdev (12/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Nice fancy red packet from Sky Blue... and a lovely fishing picture from Vape King!
> View attachment 27058
> ...


 Very nice care package Rob!

Is that the Hcigar Taifun clone?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

Some smartly packaged vape mail from eCiggies. Thank you @Dragon.
Second vaping setup for the daughter in law. She is thrilled.
5P Castle Long Reserve for me to try.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (12/5/15)

devdev said:


> Very nice care package Rob!
> 
> *Is that the Hcigar Taifun clone?*
> 
> ...



Eish! Wil jy hom kwaad maak?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Richard (12/5/15)

Some Cuttwood Monster Melons and SB Sucker Punch as well as 3 driptips, Thanks again @KieranD for great service.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/15)

devdev said:


> Very nice care package Rob!
> 
> Is that the Hcigar Taifun clone?
> 
> ...



@devdev it's a Lemaga clone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (12/5/15)

Wow!!! Sweet Bell cap for the Subtank! Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Nice fancy red packet from Sky Blue... and a lovely fishing picture from Vape King!
> View attachment 27058
> ...



I'm interested to hear your thoughts on those efest batteries Skipper

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm interested to hear your thoughts on those efest batteries Skipper



So far so good... I need to see how they perform over the next few days... they take quite a while to charge when you first get them... I'm testing one in a REO and one in the SX Mini. Will keep you posted!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## capetocuba (13/5/15)

Thanks @KieranD for introducing me to the good stuff!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (13/5/15)

oooooh kings crest is a very nice juice indeed.


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/5/15)

Some SirVape Vape Mail!!

@Sir Vape - @BigGuy Thank you very much






1 x Aqua V2 (at this price you can not afford to not get one)
1 x Culture - Limelight - 6mg
2 x Culture - Lemoberry - 6mg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raslin (13/5/15)

Thanks to @Melinda and @Derick for the Skyblue DIY flavour pack which promptly arrived this morning. Along with the non dropper bottle tops.




Can't wait to mix a couple of batches.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 




Whoops! Wrong forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 27129
> 
> ...


What the hell is a "Double Structure Fluorocarbon Tatsu"??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Q-Ball (13/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> What the hell is a "Double Structure Fluorocarbon Tatsu"??


If you don't know then you are not a harcore vaper. Vape hard!!  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Space_Cowboy (13/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> What the hell is a "Double Structure Fluorocarbon Tatsu"??



I may be wrong but I think it's a type of super strong gut used in fishing

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/5/15)

Space_Cowboy said:


> I may be wrong but I think it's a type of super strong gut used in fishing


Sounds so Futuristic! Must be what RoboCop uses when he goes fishing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (13/5/15)

My Chalice _III_ has arrived!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/5/15)

Andre said:


> My Chalice _III_ has arrived!


Is like Excalibar? If you can pull it out of the stone you are the one chosen to wield it?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## picautomaton (13/5/15)

O.K. not quite vape mail, call it snail mail. I went to the vapeshop to get some e-liquids for my clearo and rejuve devices...
Those guys bent my rubber arm badly.

I walked out with Melinda's 'Nilla Custard (6mg) 30ml, Liqua Berry Mix (18mg) 30ml, an iStick 30w and a Lemo2. Set up the Lemo and iStick today with 'Nilla Custard and man am I impressed. Running at 12watts with the pre-built coil and I'm in vape heaven. Thanks for all the advice. This is vaping..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dirge (13/5/15)

Andre said:


> My Chalice _III_ has arrived!



Odd looking mod you got there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/15)

picautomaton said:


> O.K. not quite vape mail, call it snail mail. I went to the vapeshop to get some e-liquids for my clearo and rejuve devices...
> Those guys bent my rubber arm badly.
> 
> I walked out with Melinda's 'Nilla Custard (6mg) 30ml, Liqua Berry Mix (18mg) 30ml, an iStick 30w and a Lemo2. Set up the Lemo and iStick today with 'Nilla Custard and man am I impressed. Running at 12watts with the pre-built coil and I'm in vape heaven. Thanks for all the advice. This is vaping..


Great hardware you got there 

What puzzles me is why you got 6mg and 18mg juice. The 18mg Liqua in the Lemo2 is gonna whack your throat pretty hard, are you going to dilute it with plain VG?


----------



## kimbo (13/5/15)

Andre said:


> My Chalice _III_ has arrived!


Makes me think of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (13/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Great hardware you got there
> 
> What puzzles me is why you got 6mg and 18mg juice. The 18mg Liqua in the Lemo2 is gonna whack your throat pretty hard, are you going to dilute it with plain VG?



Hey BumbleBee,

I will be using the Liqua on the clearo and rejuve, deffinately not the Lemo2. As it is the 6mg 'Nilla Custard is giving me quite a kick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> What the hell is a "Double Structure Fluorocarbon Tatsu"??



Hehehe... it's state of the art fishing line!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (13/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Sounds so Futuristic! Must be what RoboCop uses when he goes fishing.



Nope, it's what RoboCop use when he vapes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (13/5/15)

Some more amazing SkyBlue vape mail...thanks @Melinda and @Derick 

I got 2 Efest 2800 batteries, but one is already snugly inside the Reo and did not want to climb out for a photo op

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Some more amazing SkyBlue vape mail...thanks @Melinda and @Derick
> 
> I got 2 Efest 2800 batteries, but one is already snugly inside the Reo and did not want to climb out for a photo op
> 
> View attachment 27148



Great photo @free3dom 
Skyblue looks Skygreen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

Andre said:


> My Chalice _III_ has arrived!



Congrats @Andre !
That was quick
Wishing you well with it!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (13/5/15)

Silver said:


> Great photo @free3dom
> Skyblue looks Skygreen



Haha, that's the awesome SkyBlue bag, which comes in every colour of the rainbow (and I've got them all by now) 

And by my logic, rainbow = sky = SkyBlue

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (14/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Haha, that's the awesome SkyBlue bag, which comes in every colour of the rainbow (and I've got them all by now)
> 
> And by my logic, rainbow = sky = SkyBlue


haha, yeah we started with blue bags only but our local supplier ran out of blue very quickly and in desperate need we went with a variety of colours - 'Collect them all! Trade them with friends!'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Willyza (14/5/15)

They send me the wrong Skyy stuff, but I will accept it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Derick (14/5/15)

Willyza said:


> They send me the wrong Skyy stuff, but I will accept it


haha - funny thing is when we decided to name the company Skyblue I googled the crap out of the words to make sure there is no other - and ran across these too 

We also wanted to call our e-liquid range 'Azure' (french for Skyblue) but then this: http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

Derick said:


> haha, yeah we started with blue bags only but our local supplier ran out of blue very quickly and in desperate need we went with a variety of colours - 'Collect them all! Trade them with friends!'



And they even come in different sizes too....must, have, every, one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/5/15)

How cool is this packaging! 




Some juice, drip tips n jap cotton 



Thanks @ComplexChaos for the awesome service

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/5/15)

Space_Cowboy said:


> How cool is this packaging!
> 
> View attachment 27167
> 
> ...


Great... And that post just made me place an order with CCV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Great... And that post just made me place an order with CCV.



I should've taken a pic of it, but besides the juice coming in a cool box and the labeling is pretty awesome too, the bottles are sealed. As in sealed with the perforation you have to break. I think that's pretty flippin awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/5/15)

Space_Cowboy said:


> I should've taken a pic of it, but besides the juice coming in a cool box and the labeling is pretty awesome too, the bottles are sealed. As in sealed with the perforation you have to break. I think that's pretty flippin awesome!


Been looking for a nice local cinnamon vape so I will be trying that. Also just can not seem to pass up 2 puffs tips.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (14/5/15)

Just got my first order from skyblue. Now the fun begins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Been looking for a nice local cinnamon vape so I will be trying that. Also just can not seem to pass up 2 puffs tips.


Skyblue is working on one at the moment. 

And as the world's biggest cinammon fan I can tell you that theirs is going to knock your socks off

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Skyblue is working on one at the moment.
> 
> And as the world's biggest cinammon fan I can tell you that theirs is going to knock your socks off


Thanks @Yiannaki - Will keep an eye out.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/5/15)

VapeMail from Vape Cartel!

This is for the sponsorship of my In-Law's Race Car. Will post pics in relevant thread once I take them tonight with the new convert holding his new gear next to the Vape Cartel Vinyl on the car.

Big up to @KieranD !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/5/15)

More Vapemail from the Boss at Vape Cartel

(This I paid for  )






Some 100ml goodness and some very sexy drip tips

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/5/15)

@KieranD - Love how my 100ml bottles say 30ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (14/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @KieranD - Love how my 100ml bottles say 30ml.



You always get more than you bargained for at Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/5/15)

KieranD said:


> You always get more than you bargained for at Vape Cartel


Hahaha

"The 30ml that just keeps on giving!" Think you should rename to The Duracell Project - it just keeps going and going and going....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby!  Two more Taifun GT 2's and a Smaug Dual 18650 150 watts Mod!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Two more Taifun GT 2's and a Smaug Dual 18650 150 watts Mod!
> 
> View attachment 27178


I am guessing that you like the Taifun Tanks?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (14/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Two more Taifun GT 2's and a Smaug Dual 18650 150 watts Mod!
> 
> View attachment 27178


Nice mail sir ... so we gonna be seeing that double nostril hit at 150W later!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Renesh (14/5/15)

Vape mail, from the mother city
Thanks @Keyaam

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AndreFerreira (15/5/15)

Some New DIY Flavourings, Thanks @Melinda + The Rogue RDA and Subtank Coils Thanks,@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Redeemer (15/5/15)

Vape mail!
Thanx @Benjamin Cripps for another awesome buy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/5/15)

Vape Cartel Vapemail!

Just because I "wanted to need" some more 2puffs tips.







Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/5/15)

Vapemail from Complex Chaos!

Also because I "wanted to need" some more 2puffs tips.
Added some cinnamon joose and some jap cotton.











Thanks @ComplexChaos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (15/5/15)

thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (15/5/15)

I wish I got my Vape Mail today

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/5/15)

And then spoiled myself for my 1 year vaping anniversary... 

Thank you Vape Club for this little gem. @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl - This works perfectly!






Gotta love Chinglish Manuals 






Yes @Andre - the brick finally got a box mod...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jos (15/5/15)

hands said:


> thank you @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 27239



Why on earth would he send you a hard boiled egg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/5/15)

Jos said:


> Why on earth would he send you a hard boiled egg


Hopefully it is not a "love egg"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (18/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> And then spoiled myself for my 1 year vaping anniversary...
> 
> Thank you Vape Club for this little gem. @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl - This works perfectly!
> 
> ...


Lol, you are getting there - one more year and you will have a squonker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (18/5/15)

Vape mail courtesy of Uncle Rob! Thanks skipper!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/5/15)

Vapemail from VapeKing

It's been a while since I got vapemail so I was excited. 




My goodness! What an amazing drawing. Thanks guys. This is how the parcel looked on the outside. So amazing. Thanks. 

Then on the inside I found another drawing :




And then this is what I got. ISticks and a Nautilus Mini. One for me and one a present for someone. Shhhh. 
Then the Taifun 2 GT on explicit instructions from @Rob Fisher. Am keen to give it a go and see. And some wall adapters. 




Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff. The packaging was superb and made me feel special.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (18/5/15)

My drawing not nearly as good as @MiffyPuff, but I thought I would try too haha. Sorry about the nautilius coils. Just got stock again this morning and will send to you today..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (18/5/15)

Silver said:


> Vapemail from VapeKing
> 
> It's been a while since I got vapemail so I was excited.
> 
> ...



Awesome, but please don't show the last drawing to any phsycologist! I think it already failed any _Rorschach_ test .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/5/15)

johan said:


> Awesome, but please don't show the last drawing to any phsycologist! I think it already failed any _Rorschach_ test .



I thought it was a masterpiece

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (18/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> I thought it was a masterpiece



Exactly why I posted the warning . (but from my side; hats of to the valient effort).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/5/15)

Vape Mail from Sir Vape 

Huge thanks to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/15)

Silver said:


> Vapemail from VapeKing
> 
> It's been a while since I got vapemail so I was excited.
> 
> ...



Is there anything better than a picture drawn on your vape mail? No there isn't! Personal pictures draw by @MiffyPuff rock! 

Can't wait to hear what you think of the Taifun Hi Ho @Silver!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> I thought it was a masterpiece



It was an outstanding picture @Gizmo'arama!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> My drawing not nearly as good as @MiffyPuff, but I thought I would try too haha. Sorry about the nautilius coils. Just got stock again this morning and will send to you today..



@Gizmo - your drawing was good - lol - i doubt I could have drawn that - besides, its the thought that counts.
@MiffyPuff - your drawing was amazing. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/5/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, you are getting there - one more year and you will have a squonker!


We will have to see about that. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some new juices from Northern Craft Vapes to test! Love the bottles and the sticker cut and design! I love it when people are marketing savvy!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (18/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some new juices from Northern Craft Vapes to test! Love the bottles and the sticker cut and design! I love it when people are marketing savvy!
> 
> View attachment 27327


Can I get the empty bottles please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kaizer (18/5/15)

That bag thingy came free.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Ok I didn't notice something very special on my Vape Mail of earlier on... and if you can spot something very special about the Vape Mail you can tell me what it is and you will win a free ticket to VapeCon compliments of the very good people of the MvC! The first reply in this thread wins the ticket!

Take a close look! I'm really impressed and very touched by it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/5/15)

Oooh I see it  made specially for you.... but I dont need a ticket


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oooh I see it  made specially for you.... but I dont need a ticket



Indeed they are! Such a appreciated move...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waltervh (18/5/15)

The porcupine

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (18/5/15)

I see a porcupine above the "tH" in "three  - if this is correct, give the ticket to the next correct answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (18/5/15)

Little porcupines, very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/15)

Waltervh said:


> The porquepine



100% Correct @Waltervh! Northern Craft Vapes created personalised labels for me with my Porcupine Logo on the Label! I really appreciate it and I will be keeping the bottles forever!

Please contact @Paulie or @Yiannaki and they will give you a free ticket to VapeCon! And come say hello to me when you get there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waltervh (18/5/15)

Thanks very much. 
To have a personalised labels is very cool. Will definitely would like to meet you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (18/5/15)

Got some epic Vapemail today 

Some wrapps, New Vapor Shark Hexohm v2 and juices!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## andro (18/5/15)

Paulie said:


> Got some epic Vapemail today
> 
> Some wrapps, New Vapor Shark Hexohm v2 and juices!


What is the exoohm?


----------



## Paulie (18/5/15)

andro said:


> What is the exoohm?


Very popular USA box mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

It looks like the World first is gonna happen today! If anyone is looking for me I will be outside on the driveway waiting for Fedex!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks like the World first is gonna happen today! If anyone is looking for me I will be outside on the driveway waiting for Fedex!
> 
> View attachment 27346


As we shall be watching this space!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks like the World first is gonna happen today! If anyone is looking for me I will be outside on the driveway waiting for Fedex!
> 
> View attachment 27346



What are you getting Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> What are you getting Rob?



The first of it's kind on the planet! Will share the pics as soon as it arrives! The rest of the world will only be able to buy one of them from Saturday night onwards... but my special one should be in my paw today!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/15)

1000 bucks says its a regulated reo  and that Rob is going to send it my way as soon as he gets it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

The World first? hmmm, now I'm curious too. @Rob Fisher I will be with you in your driveway, in spirit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first of it's kind on the planet! Will share the pics as soon as it arrives! The rest of the world will only be able to buy one of them from Saturday night onwards... but my special one should be in my paw today!



You are one lucky bugger!


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 1000 bucks says its a regulated reo  and that Rob is going to send it my way as soon as he gets it


We've seen regulated Reos before.... eh, what the heck is it!?


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

I'm going with a Plastic Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/5/15)

Woooooodvilllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some new juices from Northern Craft Vapes to test! Love the bottles and the sticker cut and design! I love it when people are marketing savvy!
> 
> View attachment 27327


 the design of those bottles alone grabs my interest. lekker vapemail @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

I'll take that bet with you @Stroodlepuff !!!
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (19/5/15)

I just phone FEDEX to change the address 
So will post pic tomorrow here for all to see


----------



## capetocuba (19/5/15)

Wow ... wow & nog a wow!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

@capetocuba Very Nice selection of juices there bud!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> Wow ... wow & nog a wow!
> 
> View attachment 27352


Is the wow in anticipation of after tasting? I am .


----------



## capetocuba (19/5/15)

Andre said:


> Is the wow in anticipation of after tasting? I am .


I love Nicoticket juice and look forward to testing. The Grand Reserve is renowned to be one of the best in the world, so good to have that in my arsenal to give my humble opinion . The rest were Hero Box from Drip Club, so the tastebud adventure continues

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

The parcel has arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The parcel has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 27353


Major nappy rash happening right now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

First out of the box we have some very nice drip tips from 3VAP in France! Unfortunately one of them got smashed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

Then we have some tumbled Doors, a Tumbled REO and some REO Buttons destined to Kokstad for special attention!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

F5 F5 F5 .....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keith Milton (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The parcel has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 27353


 So is there another RR on the way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

And next out the box are some 9ml Vapage Bottles that fit into REO's! Whooooo! 

Been trying get my paws on these for a long time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

Next out of the parcel is my Golden REO! Isn't she lovely?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next out of the parcel is my Golden REO! Isn't she lovely?
> 
> View attachment 27357
> View attachment 27358


Very pretty.....

What else is there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lushen (19/5/15)

Wow Wow Wow @Rob Fisher


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And next out the box are some 9ml Vapage Bottles that fit into REO's! Whooooo!
> 
> Been trying get my paws on these for a long time!
> 
> View attachment 27356


Me too, but they are always out of stock.


----------



## johan (19/5/15)

That gold anodized Reo looks stunning Rob - congratulations!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next out of the parcel is my Golden REO! Isn't she lovely?
> 
> View attachment 27357
> View attachment 27358


She is a beaut.


----------



## johan (19/5/15)

johan said:


> Exactly why I posted the warning . (but from my side; hats of to the valient effort).



 The disliker of my comment trying to score some browny points?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

World first in it's own thread! 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-first.t11499/


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/5/15)

Thanks to the gentlemen at Sir Vape! My first temp control device. Will put it through its paces once I'm done studying for this exam! I've got about a thousand ni200 builds planned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## dewald.kotze (19/5/15)

More vape mail thanks eciggies






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA (19/5/15)

Got some more vape mail from the awesome @Derick and @Melinda over at Skyblue today. First off, let me say thank you again for the Cloupor Mini  Apart from a few bucks at casinos and vending machines, I haven't really won anything in my life. Never won a damn thing in a competition, so this was so awesome to win the Cloupor Mini 30W! Chucked in a battery and vaped it straight away  Very nice little device. Not an iStick 30W, but the changeable batteries makes it a winner. Felt so good about winning this that I ordered some more DIY gear as well. Collection is coming along nicely, and the ideas are brewing in my head for some totally wicked recipes.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/5/15)

Vapemail from Eciggies






Charger for my In law

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/5/15)

Vapemail from Complex Chaos

So a little back story here. When I placed my first order with Complex Chaos they accidentally read the quantities wrong and shipped me one of each item where some items were supposed to be 2. I contacted them via pm and they sorted me out asap (sent me the forgotten items at their expense). They forgot to send 1 x jap cotton and 1 x copper driptip. 

Imagine my surprise when I opened the box and discovered extra juice and extra cotton as an apology. @ComplexChaos - the free gifts were not nessecary, but are very much appreciated. Also, the manner in which you handled the accidental miss shipment of items were also top shelf and for that you have made a customer for life. 

Thanks again @ComplexChaos - Top notch service here.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vapemail from Eciggies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still the best charger in town imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/5/15)

Andre said:


> Still the best charger in town imo.


Have to add that I like my little Omni-Dok too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (20/5/15)

Got some vape mail an istick 30 some 26g kanthal and some gummyberry juice from Vape king. Istick was a steal at R580.00 looks a little pink but nothing a little black vinyl wont sort out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/5/15)

Vapemail from VapeKing











26650 Cerberus RDA for a buddy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/15)

A little vapemail from @Kaizer 

Awesome package bud, thanks 

It's hitch hiking its way to me so I'm only going to get this over the weekend. Just thought I'd share the suspense

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Well today I got something different. But it was special. 

Not strictly vape mail because I picked it up. 

My very own authentic Mitutoyo vernier caliper set and a micrometer. 

I am so excited because now I can measure my trusty screwdriver I've been using for my coils and several other things. Grin. 

Thanks to @Sprint for selling it to me and thanks to @johan for the advice as well. 

Here is the vernier. It's just so damn awesome! 




And here is the micrometer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> Well today I got something different. But it was special.
> 
> Not strictly vape mail because I picked it up.
> 
> ...


Those are certainly special! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (21/5/15)

Ipv4 with 2 new smurfs and some Nicel ni 200 wire .
Plus an awesome free gift. .... 3 bottles of pure nomness !

All thanks to 2 great guys . @BigGuy and @Sir Vape . You guys rock! 

look at the screen fix !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Great looking mod @jtgrey 
How did you fix the screen issue?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> Great looking mod @jtgrey
> How did you fix the screen issue?


Hi @Silver got a link on google . Just remove the plactick in front . Then you have to polish the mirror paint of the screen cover . I then just masked the screen size and sprayed the rest red . Took me 10 min .apart from waiting for the paint to dry. 
Nothing wrong with the screen it self they just decided to paint the mirror spray in front of the screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

jtgrey said:


> Hi @Silver got a link on google . Just remove the plactick in front . Then you have to polish the mirror paint of the screen cover . I then just masked the screen size and sprayed the rest red . Took me 10 min .apart from waiting for the paint to dry.
> Nothing wrong with the screen it self they just decided to paint the mirror spray in front of the screen.



Thats brilliant
Tell us how the temp control goes


----------



## jtgrey (21/5/15)

@Silver thanks . I am going to give it a shot tonight but i do not have a clue how to do it yet but buzy reading up on it now !

I have 28g but not a clue how many raps to put on a 2mm to get the best ohms possible


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Silver thanks . I am going to give it a shot tonight but i do not have a clue how to do it yet but buzy reading up on it now !
> 
> I have 28g but not a clue how many raps to put on a 2mm to get the best ohms possible



Wish i could help you but i have no idea
I would guess go for 10 wraps with the Nickel wire - spaced - and aim for 0.15 to 0.2 ohms
Just what i heard from reading other posts. 
Im sure the temperature doods will come to the rescue

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/5/15)

deepest said:


> Got some vape mail an istick 30 some 26g kanthal and some gummyberry juice from Vape king. Istick was a steal at R580.00 looks a little pink but nothing a little black vinyl wont sort out.


Awesome vape mail  

Love the colour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/5/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Silver thanks . I am going to give it a shot tonight but i do not have a clue how to do it yet but buzy reading up on it now !
> 
> I have 28g but not a clue how many raps to put on a 2mm to get the best ohms possible


Have a look here bud 

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/10558/

With the 0.1 and up nickle coils I have found my sweet spot to be around 0.12- 0.13

To achieve this. 
28g nickel
2.5mm ID 
9 Wraps

Just post in the thread I linked you to, should you need any help or if you want to share some pics, experiences or advice

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## LandyMan (22/5/15)

Thanks @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (22/5/15)

Some juice to try,door to make shiny,battery condoms so I can practice 'safe battery' and a special cutter all from @Rob Fisher,big thank you

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/5/15)

Genosmate said:


> Some juice to try,door to make shiny,battery condoms so I can practice 'safe battery' and a special cutter all from @Rob Fisher,big thank you
> View attachment 27573


One must always practice "safe Batteries"... Until you put a ring on it, then you don't have to as it will only be used once in a while...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BansheeZA (22/5/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Fasttech Package!

Unicorn Bottles, Two little cases to carry stuff in, Wooden drip tips for a mate, Glass Drip tips, Silicone cover for a Cloupor Mini (that is now broken), Brass Drip Tip and about a billion blue screwdrivers!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (22/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Fasttech Package!
> 
> ...


Like those Unicorn bottles - do you have the link please Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/15)

Oooo and the little packet on top of the box of Blue Screwdrivers are Blue Hex screwdrivers and they fit the new REO 510!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/15)

Andre said:


> Like those Unicorn bottles - do you have the link please Rob?



Stand by Guru will look for it now...


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/15)

Here we go @Andre 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/2173300

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (22/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Fasttech Package!
> 
> ...


I reckon you should make some sort of sculpture,maybe some modern art thing,using all the screwdrivers you have

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo and the little packet on top of the box of Blue Screwdrivers are Blue Hex screwdrivers and they fit the new REO 510!



@Rob Fisher - thats super
By the way, i love that "special screwdriver" you got us on the nuppin V2 group buy
Its such a great screwdriver 

You must be a good judge of screwdrivers by now.... Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigB (22/5/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - thats super
> By the way, i love that "special screwdriver" you got us on the nuppin V2 group buy
> Its such a great screwdriver
> 
> You must be a good judge of screwdrivers by now.... Hehe



It is a great screwdriver but people must read the warning too! It has such great grip, awesome to work with, really strips the threads if you think you need to "tighten them down" LOL.... Softly and she's perfect.....


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

BigB said:


> It is a great screwdriver but people must read the warning too! It has such great grip, awesome to work with, really strips the threads if you think you need to "tighten them down" LOL.... Softly and she's perfect.....



100% @BigB 
Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## capetocuba (23/5/15)

My Flash e vapor arrived in 30 days! Here it pictured next to my Cthulhu ... now to build ... erm ... hey @Tom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Keith Milton (23/5/15)

Not exactly Vape mail, but I picked up a couple of goodies.





Smok M80 Pro Plus ( Was on order )
A spool of Nikrothal Ribbon wire 0.794 x 0.152 mm ( Nichrome Ribbon )
2 x 28 AWG NI200 round Wire
2 x 28 AWG Kanthal
Ceramic Tweezer
And a Turbo RDA

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (23/5/15)

I have my piggybacking vapemail from @Kaizer 
Dude, you totally rocked that packaging man! And kudos on those IGO drippers! Thanks a million

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/5/15)

One crappy Monday turned awesome by Vapour Mountain, Thank you Benji and Chrystel 

100ml each of VM's best, ChocMint & VM4 
Also got a sample of 'Tropical ah la@Rob Fisher Ice' so I can see what the Skipper is on about

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (26/5/15)

Vapemail baby !






6x Billow V2s (first in SA afaik)
2x Authentic Rematty RDA's (http://www.vapordna.com/REMatty-RDA-Rebuildable-Atomizer-by-REM-Creations-p/rema01.htm)
2x Enano Derringer Competition Cap (http://www.vapordna.com/Enano-Derringer-Competition-Cap-by-Mystic-Atmos-p/edcma1.htm)
1x iStick 50w black silicone sleve
1x 120ml Stash Elquid PB & Jam
2x 50ml Labrat Eliquids Brown Betty 6mg
2x 50ml Labrat Eliquids Red Rhapsody 6mg

EDIT,

Forgot about this,




Dotmod wide bore drip tip.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (26/5/15)

VandaL said:


> Vapemail baby !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So jealous for those lab rats juices!!


----------



## capetocuba (26/5/15)

VandaL said:


> Vapemail baby !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You my hero

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angie (26/5/15)

Whoop Whoop, got some awesome Vape Mail today. 



A big thank you to @MarkDBN

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

As always great service from Vape Cartel. Ordered yesterday, delivered in the sticks this morning. And only R50 for shipping. Thank you @KieranD.

Pearing Melon Dew now a firm favourite with me and the daughter in law. Custard Razzler to try out.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (27/5/15)

Thank you to Venkatanarasimharajuvaripeta or Venkatanarasimha Rajuvaripet aka @VandaL or Donnie for short! 

Amazeballs for this exciting well made tank

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/5/15)

Thank you Rajesh Kuthrapali Rajiv Donny @VandaL for this awesome setup. You're the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/5/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Thank you Rajesh Kuthrapali Rajiv Donny @VandaL for this awesome setup. You're the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




boastful setup you have there @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

My rationing days for Tarks Select Reserve Matador is over for the time being. 440 ml of Matador and 40 ml of 2 new jooses to taste. Delivered via EMS in 14 days. All costs included, works out to R230 per 30 ml - a bargain. Thank you to @capetocuba for the contact details.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/5/15)

A big thanks to @Melinda and @Derick for superb service and an awesome deal

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/5/15)

So because I have been booked off work for a bum leg, I decided to drive through to VapeKing and pick up one of these...






Then I proceeded to disasemble my Kayfun V4 and moved the entire top section to the Silverplay. Why you ask? Because the person that designed the top window for the Silverplay is a poephol and was probably high on crack... I mean really... Who wants to see only the top of the tank??

Behold the SilverFun V4 / KayPlay (havent decided on a name yet.  )






Vaping away happily on some E-liquid Project - Gollum's Apple - 2mm Dual 28g - Native Wicks - 0.5ohm

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/5/15)

Andre said:


> As always great service from Vape Cartel. Ordered yesterday, delivered in the sticks this morning. And only R50 for shipping. Thank you @KieranD.
> 
> Pearing Melon Dew now a firm favourite with me and the daughter in law. Custard Razzler to try out.


Love the Raspberry kick that custard has. Gives a nice tarty flavor. (then again, seems like i am a sucker for raspberry)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/5/15)

I haven't had any vapemail worth posting for a while just the odd juice here and there and then today happened. I recieved a nice little "care" package from vape brother @kimbo
















Its hard to believe this thing is a clone its that well made.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (27/5/15)

Andre said:


> My rationing days for Tarks Select Reserve Matador is over for the time being. 440 ml of Matador and 40 ml of 2 new jooses to taste. Delivered via EMS in 14 days. All costs included, works out to R230 per 30 ml - a bargain. Thank you to @capetocuba for the contact details.



Happy for you sir!  Shipping was quick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/15)

@Andre, what mg strength are all those Tarks juices?
Hope you enjoy being able to not ration them too much


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/15)

Got some vape mail from Valley Vapour and Vape King today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Got some vape mail from Valley Vapour and Vape King today


Great, let us know how you like the bottom feeding experience on the Derringer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (28/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Got some vape mail from Valley Vapour and Vape King today



Please let us know how that Terminator Box Mod fairs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (28/5/15)

As far as i know and heard, the Terminator is good, and it does create awesome Vapour and Flavour. as i have had a couple of toots off of it, and it is also nice and small, fits nice in the hand.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/5/15)

I'm also keen to get one of them.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/15)

Keith Milton said:


> As far as i know and heard, the Terminator is good, and it does create awesome Vapour and Flavour. as i have had a couple of toots off of it, and it is also nice and small, fits nice in the hand.



With it's standard atty? To me it has almost no flavor at all. Chucks a bit of clouds, but the airflow is too restrictive for me and the taste is nowhere... The mod itself so far performs quite well. It's a mission to fit a VTC4 battery though, so I don't know how easy it would be to fit an Efest in there. A little ribbons to remove the battery and juice battle would have been a nice addition. 

If all goes well I should have the Derringer tomorrow before night shift, and if work allows I will coil it at work and try it out. The standard atty would be great if one could cut out the glass window (which is useless anyway) and drop down the top cap to make the chamber smaller. Airflow is way too restrictive for the massive drip tip they have on there in my opinion too A 510 adapter would have been welcome. 

The power button on the mod does tend to not work at a certain angle, and I have to bend my thumb quite a bit (using left handed). It does however work nice at the computer in the left hand and being able to maneuver the mouse without having to put down my mod every time I want to click.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/5/15)

Don't get much vapemail but because the Dremel master from Durban keeps telling me how great these juices are I thought I'd try them.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/5/15)

Thats awesome Vape Mail dude!

Enjoy!


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

Genosmate said:


> Don't get much vapemail but because the Dremel master from Durban keeps telling me how great these juices are I thought I'd try them.
> View attachment 27976


Coconut Thai is awesome and one of favourites. Have yet to try the Indian Giver - share your impressions please. Enjoy.


----------



## Darkwing (28/5/15)

Subtank Mini and iStick 50w
Thanks The Puff Station for the awesome quick service.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Darkwing (28/5/15)

Quick question about the iStick, would using my old blackberry wall adapter or Samsung wall adapter which I think is 2A damage the iStick? I read thru book and it says 1A for charging

Wait never mind I just checked my Samsung wall adapter and it says output is 1A so I guess I can use that. Cool


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

Darkwing said:


> Quick question about the iStick, would using my old blackberry wall adapter or Samsung wall adapter which I think is 2A damage the iStick? I read thru book and it says 1A for charging
> 
> Wait never mind I just checked my Samsung wall adapter and it says output is 1A so I guess I can use that. Cool



On most quality devices using a higher power wall adapter is fine, the device will only use as much as it can handle. But generally it's safer to stay within spec, for that odd case where it might have a problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (28/5/15)

As @free3dom advised, and just some battery trivia to show that you can use any USB adapter available:

You can charge up to a maximum current according to the battery's capacity rating, i.e:

2000mAh - up to 2A
2400mAh - up to 2.4A
3100mAh - up to 3.1A

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Darkwing (28/5/15)

@johan thanks I didn't realise that before, I assumed it was required to use 1A and anything higher would kill the battery.. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/5/15)

Darkwing said:


> @johan thanks I didn't realise that before, I assumed it was required to use 1A and anything higher would kill the battery.. Thanks



Your iStick unit have a built in controller circuit and as @free3dom said, it will only draw accordingly to the circuit (max 500mA).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (28/5/15)

Vape mail baby !!! Massive massive thanks to @KieranD.

So as I sit here to type this I struggle to voice how brilliant the service was I received today. Kieran was more than happy to accommodate me today. I got the 2 juices I order as well as 2 driptips. But than he was kind enough to give me 2 bottles of the brand new juice he will be releasing at Vapecon this weekend, as I will not be able to attend it. To the far left is Pink Lady: A wonderful lemoney creamy juice that I vaped on my way home. To the far right (the 30ml bottle) is Amazon: a fruit loops like juice I will be dripping shortly. And finally in the small bottle a sample of the juice he will be entering for Vapecon. This one I will keep a secret for you guys to discover when you get there! Lets just say I am nuts about it!!!

So I would advise who ever has tasted Kieran's juices to get to his stand early as I think these new juice will be gone before lunch. I am willing to bet a juice on it 

But thanks once again bud! Best of luck this weekend.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## deepest (28/5/15)

Just collected Custard cloud and Sunset Juices from Mark at Hazeworks. Only tried the Custard Cloud so far. It is unmistakably custard. Smooth and loads of flavour.  Will update when I try the Sunset.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (29/5/15)

Geez! since yesterday I get this every time I want to upload a pic (*.jpg and smaller than 50kB), last nights one took me 10+ tries! Admin please help.

I can't even upload a screen shot of the error message?

*"The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

Screenshot - 29052015 - 10:00:59.png"


----------



## johan (29/5/15)

Ok, with or without Admin's assistance and after gezillion retries its up. Thanks @Sir Vape! Now I am really going to have even more problems with all the beautiful girls at Vapecon 

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/15)

johan said:


> Geez! since yesterday I get this every time I want to upload a pic (*.jpg and smaller than 50kB), last nights one took me 10+ tries! Admin please help.
> 
> I can't even upload a screen shot of the error message?
> 
> ...


Maybe @Alex can help?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (29/5/15)

First Vape mail ever.

So happy Big Thanks to Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 6ghost9 (29/5/15)

So an exciting week...I saw exciting but what I mean is I will be sitting on a street corner for the rest of the month after all the vape gear and juice I may or may not have bought!

So from Gary our local VapeKing agent I received my Smokeless Owl, 24g Kanthal, a bottle of NCV Fruloops and the Doge v2 dripper....





Then from @KieranD I recieved a beautiful 2puff drip tip in black with AF to go on top of the Goblin and a DIY MOSFET BOX.



Apart from all the DIY which is only arriving later today I also received my Stingray back from @Necris . It was my first ever mod and I bought it back in June last year. It was black back then but the paint job was shocking and over time if faded to a copper mess. If I didn't use it for a few days it started changing colour and looking terrible. But as it was my first mod its special to me. So I handed it to Necris at our last vape meet for him to patina as he has been looking for more mods to play with.... I present you with the beautiful Goblin, 2puff stringray I am too scared to carry around for fear of it chipping...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo (29/5/15)

johan said:


> Ok, with or without Admin's assistance and after gezillion retries its up. Thanks @Sir Vape! Now I am really going to have even more problems with all the beautiful girls at Vapecon
> 
> View attachment 28039​


Mine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

Rafique said:


> First Vape mail ever.


Presume all the others you picked up yourself?


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

6ghost9 said:


> So an exciting week...I saw exciting but what I mean is I will be sitting on a street corner for the rest of the month after all the vape gear and juice I may or may not have bought!
> 
> So from Gary our local VapeKing agent I received my Smokeless Owl, 24g Kanthal, a bottle of NCV Fruloops and the Doge v2 dripper....
> View attachment 28042
> ...


Wow, that patina looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, that patina looks awesome.



The pictures honestly don't do it justice! This thing changes colors in different light! I know @Necris was not 100% happy with the clear coat but I think its awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Presume all the others you picked up yourself?



Yeah man, I prefer collecting. When I want something I want something now, unfortunately that has lead to alot of unnecessary impulsive buys but this was worth the wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (29/5/15)

kimbo said:


> Mine
> 
> View attachment 28049



The girls going to like you "stukkend"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (29/5/15)

Ok, so NOT a good idea to have a Vape shop you can see from the office reception!
We moved into the Melrose Arch Piazza last week, and now I can just walk a few metres and be there, at The Vape Shop kiosk!
So decided to pop in and see whats cooking under their counter, and picked up Vape Mail, from me, to me 





Asked for MELO coils, then decided to try some new juices, finally got the Hangsenn RY4, Liquilab Traditional and Ruthless RISE... Looked around some more, and decided, since I'm here now, get a Kanger Subtank Mini.. Ok, shopping done, while paying ask if they stock Nickel wire, which they dont, but he asks me why. Say I want to get into Temp Sensing, and he asks if I have a mod that can do it yet, and ofcourse I dont.. Well long story short, another transaction to process, for a Smok M80 Plus.. LoL
And there goes my budget once again, straight after payday...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MarkDBN (29/5/15)

deepest said:


> Just collected Custard cloud and Sunset Juices from Mark at Hazeworks. Only tried the Custard Cloud so far. It is unmistakably custard. Smooth and loads of flavour.  Will update when I try the Sunset.
> 
> View attachment 28005



Thanks for the feedback Keep it coming


----------



## rogerm1308 (30/5/15)

This would hopefully give me good start on my Vaping journey. Set me back only R1350 which seems well worth it.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (30/5/15)

Some stuff I picked up from vapecon. Didn't realise the mod needed 18650

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jakey (30/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> View attachment 28108
> 
> 
> Some stuff I picked up from vapecon. Didn't realise the mod needed 18650


Wheres the stuff


----------



## BuzzGlo (30/5/15)

Jakey said:


> Wheres the stuff



at home ... with me idk what u mean


----------



## Jakey (30/5/15)

Thats what I mean, why havent u brought it over to try  enjoy man


----------



## Kaizer (30/5/15)

Vapecon goodies :

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen (30/5/15)

Vapecon goodies
And it was an absolute pleasure to put faces to names, especially @Rob fisher and @Silver

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Gert_Koen (30/5/15)

Kaizer said:


> Vapecon goodies :
> 
> View attachment 28118


Wow thats a lekker variety!!Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/5/15)

Vapemail or should that be Vape-Fetch/Pickup
VAPECON BabyAll together now


REO Stuff


Atomiser Stuff


E Liquid Stuff


Power Pack


What a blast. I think they should have one every month but my wallet thinks otherwise

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## deepest (30/5/15)

Lots of nice vape gear there guys


----------



## KB_314 (1/6/15)

Thanks again @Twisp - arrived first thing this morning and I've been through a couple of tanks already. Very enjoyable vape, and super stealthy! Slick packaging as well.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/6/15)

Awesome! 

Like to hear your thoughts and a more in-depth review  Enjoy dude!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (1/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Like to hear your thoughts and a more in-depth review  Enjoy dude!


Thanks @SamuraiTheVapor - I'll give it a run for a week or two and then share some thoughts. It's been solid on day 1..


----------



## Viper_SA (1/6/15)

After some, let's say technical difficulties, the bf Derringer found it's way to me today  Soo much better than the vapeless Owl, lol. Running her on a 2-strand twisted 28G single coil at 0.7ohm. What a pleasure. Insane airflow, even on single coil, even more insane flavor! Thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for making this happen finally.

Also got some Voodoo Devil's Breath in 6mg courtesy of Vapeclub (on the house) after the misunderstanding. 
In no particular order, also got a bottle of Leading Melon Dew from @KieranD at Cape Cartel and some great drip tips. Still hoping for a Loki Labs drip tip for my Odin, but the stingray type tip also looks good on there

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JW Flynn (1/6/15)

6ghost9 said:


> So an exciting week...I saw exciting but what I mean is I will be sitting on a street corner for the rest of the month after all the vape gear and juice I may or may not have bought!
> 
> So from Gary our local VapeKing agent I received my Smokeless Owl, 24g Kanthal, a bottle of NCV Fruloops and the Doge v2 dripper....
> View attachment 28042
> ...


how much was the DIY kit? and how the hell did I manage to miss it, lol, was it at vapecon? bloody hell, there was just to much and to little time...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (2/6/15)

JW Flynn said:


> how much was the DIY kit? and how the hell did I manage to miss it, lol, was it at vapecon? bloody hell, there was just to much and to little time...



Vape Club had a few of them at VapeCon, but they weren't very visible...there was just not enough table space


----------



## Paulie (2/6/15)

This is a little late but worth sharing still  
Zephyrus tank
Kayfun monster v2 by 528 customs
Some juice
Aeolus rda

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeSnow (2/6/15)

Paulie said:


> This is a little late but worth sharing still
> Zephyrus tank
> Kayfun monster v2 by 528 customs
> Some juice
> ...


Buddy can I please get the link where you bought that tank. It's a must have.


----------



## Paulie (2/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Buddy can I please get the link where you bought that tank. It's a must have.


I got one from a friend in the USA bud but i do know of one of the vendors who is brining them in


----------



## VapeSnow (2/6/15)

Paulie said:


> I got one from a friend in the USA bud but i do know of one of the vendors who is brining them in


Awesome I can't wait. That tank has to be thirsty? Can it take a 24g build?


----------



## Barak (2/6/15)

Vape mail day. Whoop whoop. 




Greats service from vapeking. Now i really need to stop spending money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (2/6/15)

Thank you @KieranD , excellent service.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (2/6/15)

Yes im using 24G and no its not thirsty at all since its a single coil 



VapeSnow said:


> Awesome I can't wait. That tank has to be thirsty? Can it take a 24g build?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (2/6/15)

So the packages have started arriving: 
Some Amazon and cotton from Vape Cartel, Voodoo Mummy's Breakfast, Dark Forest, Jack the Ripper and Silica from Vape Club. 

Thanks to both suppliers for the speedy service






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn (2/6/15)

Some VapeCon goodies
Couple of drip tips, one on the KUI, one on the Subtank mini, one on the lid of the Dimitri and another that is not in the picture, hehe
3X subtank tanks (no leaks so far  )
some milked(NCV) 3 and 6, wish both where 3, hehe, man this stuff is awesome, love it...
1X table mountain (wold wonders)
and a couple of 18650's the new 2800mah ones.. have to say, these are definitely lasting longer than the 2500 on my 0.09 build...
and the rest, well beer, LOL cannot show it here even if I wanted to, hehe


Had an awesome time, Thank you to all the organizers... and good to have seen everyone again

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Kaizer (2/6/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Some VapeCon goodies
> Couple of drip tips, one on the KUI, one on the Subtank mini, one on the lid of the Dimitri and another that is not in the picture, hehe
> 3X subtank tanks (no leaks so far  )
> some milked(NCV) 3 and 6, wish both where 3, hehe, man this stuff is awesome, love it...
> ...



Bristleback ftw ￼

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (2/6/15)

ja, he is not bad at all


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

VapeCon Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/15)

i love the new Vapour Mountain labels and design its a true winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/6/15)

Got some more vape mail today. Ordered one of the 5-top cap edition Derringers from Sir Vape to change top caps with the BF one I got from @JakesSA at Vape Club. Also got some Grey Ghost by Vigilante  Now I can vape with my pinky in the air   

Funny story, the two clones are totally different on the Derringer. Sir Vape has the Ivogo one I believe, and Vape Club the Lemega one. So far the Lemega kicks ass in the quality department. Some small issues with air holes not lining up properly on the Ivogo (on all 5 top caps). Will try and post some pics in the Derringer thread when I have more time.

Coiled up he non-bf Derringer with 3 strand twisted 28G, dual coils, 2.5mm ID, 8 wraps at 0.ohm and vaping the Grey Ghost right now (yup, my pinky goes up when I vape it )

(P.S. I included the iStick 50W for size comparison)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

Thanks for great service as always @KieranD from VapeCartel. 

Already 2 ml down on the Pink Lady - it is WOW!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

I've noticed the Vapemail posts nowadays contain a lot more gear and juice than they did previously

Also, @Rob Fisher 's vape mail posts seem more "normal" these days compared to the rest. 

Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## thekeeperza (3/6/15)

Some vape mail from Vape Club for HRH.
Thank you @JakesSA @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## reijnier (3/6/15)

Got me a m80 plus from skybleu very nice

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/6/15)

Silver said:


> I've noticed the Vapemail posts nowadays contain a lot more gear and juice than they did previously
> 
> Also, @Rob Fisher 's vape mail posts seem more "normal" these days compared to the rest.
> 
> Lol



We are just trying to keep up with Rob

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VandaL (3/6/15)

Nothing like the forgotten fastech package to brighten your day,






Then you see why they say fastech is gamble xD





Oh well the other two are perfect.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Dirge (3/6/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Some VapeCon goodies
> Couple of drip tips, one on the KUI, one on the Subtank mini, one on the lid of the Dimitri and another that is not in the picture, hehe
> 3X subtank tanks (no leaks so far  )
> some milked(NCV) 3 and 6, wish both where 3, hehe, man this stuff is awesome, love it...
> ...



All I see is DotA 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/6/15)

VandaL said:


> Nothing like the forgotten fastech package to brighten your day,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Open a ticket on FT. They will probably refund or send you a replacement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks Mike! 





Was hoping for a single coil special build in here.  @Yiannaki you need to move to Durbs! I need you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lushen (3/6/15)

Nothing that compares with @Rob Fisher , but thank you Lindsay for the super fast service.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## free3dom (3/6/15)

Lushen said:


> Nothing that compares with @Rob Fisher , but thank you Lindsay for the super fast service.



Nice haul...some of my favourite juices you got there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (3/6/15)

Sorry Rob haha didnt think to put a build in there !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (4/6/15)

Woohoo!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Keith Milton (4/6/15)

Got home and the Vape mail has arrived.




And here she is

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (4/6/15)

Finally! Some "slow mail" from Fasttech 

Silicone sleeves for iStick 30-and-50W. Battery sleeves, Odin clone, Legion clone and a Phantus Mini for my mom. She loves elephants, so this is such a doubly cute mod for a woman.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hands (4/6/15)

thank you Vapour Mountain for your fantastic service

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## jtgrey (4/6/15)

Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy. Excellent service as always!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (5/6/15)

To The Puff Station, and my new mate (I hope) Ricardo @Ricgt 
Thanks for all your help and advice mainly re the Smok GCT (Gimlet Cloud Tank)
Which should work very nicely with the Smok Pro 80M (another I Hope)
anyway here the pic and let see how this Temp controls works now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/15)

Willyza said:


> To The Puff Station, and my new mate (I hope) Ricardo @Ricgt
> Thanks for all your help and advice mainly re the Smok GCT (Gimlet Cloud Tank)
> Which should work very nicely with the Smok Pro 80M (another I Hope)
> anyway here the pic and let see how this Temp controls works now


Stunning gear Willy 

btw, I've edited your post with a tag for Ricardo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Q-Ball (5/6/15)

Willyza said:


> To The Puff Station, and my new mate (I hope) Ricardo @Ricgt
> Thanks for all your help and advice mainly re the Smok GCT (Gimlet Cloud Tank)
> Which should work very nicely with the Smok Pro 80M (another I Hope)
> anyway here the pic and let see how this Temp controls works now



Temp control on the Smok M80 isn't real temp control unfortunately, the device fails the dry cotton test horribly. 
Rather try the Evic VT, or the Heatvape Invader mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (5/6/15)

" Smok Pro 80M (another I Hope)" We can only see 
To cut a long story short,I was warned, but hey lets see ?
otherwise will return the device as false advertising


----------



## Barak (5/6/15)

Willyza said:


> " Smok Pro 80M (another I Hope)" We can only see
> To cut a long story short,I was warned, but hey lets see ?
> otherwise will return the device as false advertising


It is slightly different than other temp control. Yes it fails the dry cotton test, but it uses a method of detecting the change of temperature. so if the wick is wet, it detects when the coil gets a little too hot, and it shuts it off then. this is on kanthal. so yes, it does not work well on dry burning cotton, but once your cotton is wet, the temp control works. you can test this. as soon as the cotton gets dryer, the mod switches off the power.


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

Barak said:


> It is slightly different than other temp control. Yes it fails the dry cotton test, but it uses a method of detecting the change of temperature. so if the wick is wet, it detects when the coil gets a little too hot, and it shuts it off then. this is on kanthal. so yes, it does not work well on dry burning cotton, but once your cotton is wet, the temp control works. you can test this. as soon as the cotton gets dryer, the mod switches off the power.



It does nothing of the sort actually. This device does not (and in fact, can not) detect any change in temperature. The videos showing that are actually capturing the device's normal 10second cut-off, not dry burn protection. To be fair they never claimed dry burn protection.

The "temperature control" on the M80 is based on an algorithm and power regulation to "approximate" what a real temp sensing device does. For this reason in does work in some way, but it is not comparable to a proper temp sensing device

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Barak (5/6/15)

free3dom said:


> It does nothing of the sort actually. This device does not (and in fact, can not) detect any change in temperature. The videos showing that are actually capturing the device's normal 10second cut-off, not dry burn protection. To be fair they never claimed dry burn protection.
> 
> The "temperature control" on the M80 is based on an algorithm and power regulation to "approximate" what a real temp sensing device does. For this reason in does work in some way, but it is not comparable to a proper temp sensing device


I never claimed to be technical  Seems i misunderstood that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

Barak said:


> I never claimed to be technical  Seems i misunderstood that.



No problem, just clearing it up - seems that caught out a lot of people 

Still, I enjoy the algorithmic form of temp limiting on the M80 because it works with kanthal and it does smooth out the vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (5/6/15)

Some goodies from my indian uncle in Vape Town, thanks @capetocuba 






Some tempered Ni200 so I can go back to Temp control and a sample of Looper and Phillip Rocke

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/6/15)

oh nice rajesh. you people really know how to share.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/15)

Yay! Friday Vapemail courtesy of @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Another Taifun GT2 and some coloured Taifun Tanks and an ERA Dripper!




DetoIt Gold and a custom cap for my Cyclone from my mate in Germany!





Howard's Feed-n-Wax... now what could this be for? Woodvils of course! So pop over to the REO Mail thread because something will be appearing there real soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Another Taifun GT2 and some coloured Taifun Tanks and an ERA Dripper!
> View attachment 28717
> ...


Yes, but how does the Howard's Feed-n-Wax Vape?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (5/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Another Taifun GT2 and some coloured Taifun Tanks and an ERA Dripper!
> View attachment 28717
> ...





nee oom. that custom cap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Another Taifun GT2 and some coloured Taifun Tanks and an ERA Dripper!
> View attachment 28717
> ...



Nice vape mail Rob, but honestly that wheel nut on the Reo looks k@k, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Another Taifun GT2 and some coloured Taifun Tanks and an ERA Dripper!
> View attachment 28717
> ...


 Deoxit Fomo Vibes happening right here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/6/15)

Is one of the dioxit really for me uncle Rob? I know I asked you to get me one when you order again, but I forgot all about it....lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Is one of the dioxit really for me uncle Rob? I know I asked you to get me one when you order again, but I forgot all about it....lol



Yebo... I bought one for you and one for @Andre because you both asked me to when next I ordered.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (5/6/15)

Thanks Uncle Rob. Really appreciate it.


----------



## KB_314 (6/6/15)

Some October Sky to try, a restock of Cloudsat, few KGD pads, a pair of wire cutters, and some electric contacts cleaner (in the absence of deoxit and noalox, hoping this will be a good enough substitute)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> Some October Sky to try, a restock of Cloudsat, few KGD pads, a pair of wire cutters, and some electric contacts cleaner (in the absence of deoxit and noalox, hoping this will be a good enough substitute)
> View attachment 28809



Any Electric Contact Cleaner is good enough, you just use it more often than when you use dielectric grease like Deoxit or Noalox.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## KB_314 (6/6/15)

@johan how often would you suggest? I vape around 6ml/day, normally at 1ohm or thereabouts. I thought a clean every 2 weeks would be ok (but that seems to relate to people using Deoxit gold)


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> @johan how often would you suggest? I vape around 6ml/day, normally at 1ohm or thereabouts. I thought a clean every 2 weeks would be ok (but that seems to relate to people using Deoxit gold)



With Electrical Contact Cleaner I suggest use on battery terminals at each change, as that stuff evaporates and doesn't leave a thin film like dielectric grease. BTW, don't get fooled by dielectric grease brand names; although each have a specific function in the electrical- and electronic world, for our application as vapers, any dielectric grease is more than good enough.

edit: pm @kimbo for dielectric grease; R20 for a tub.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> @johan how often would you suggest? I vape around 6ml/day, normally at 1ohm or thereabouts. I thought a clean every 2 weeks would be ok (but that seems to relate to people using Deoxit gold)


Get some of this, I use it and it works wonders and lasts a few battery changes
http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/contact-cleaners/1015536/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (6/6/15)

BhavZ said:


> Get some of this, I use it and it works wonders and lasts a few battery changes
> http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/contact-cleaners/1015536/



That's the same stuff I wanted to buy, but now that Uncle Rob got me some Dioxit Gold, I'm not gonna bother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (7/6/15)

small vape mail that i picked up from the guys that were at the dome (eid shopping festival) this weekend. @Schuller 



Doge X V2
E- liquid project daddler

@KieranD this juice is a winner , wanted the pink lady but they didnt have stock

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (7/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> @johan how often would you suggest? I vape around 6ml/day, normally at 1ohm or thereabouts. I thought a clean every 2 weeks would be ok (but that seems to relate to people using Deoxit gold)


Can post you some Noalox if you want, have lots. PM me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/15)

Andre said:


> Can post you some Noalox if you want, have lots. PM me.


PM sent. Twice in 24 hours - really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (7/6/15)

Some "Pick-Up" "D.I.Y" Vape mail from Skyblue Vaping on past Thursday. Thanks @Derick & @Melinda for your kind advice and excellent service, God bless and enjoy your upcoming long weekend.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VandaL (8/6/15)

Big thanks to Grant from Grants Vanilla custard for resending my order with DHL free of charge as our post office is too crap, my initial order still has not even been scanned in SA after two months

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Matt (8/6/15)

VandaL said:


> Big thanks to Grant from Grants Vanilla custard for resending my order with DHL free of charge as our post office is too crap, my initial order still has not even been scanned in SA after two months



Do you maybe know how much difference in PG the heavy VG and max VG is?
Next sale is on 29 of june and im going on a holiday in july home to the netherlands so might order and let them sent it there.

@Tom Anything else interesting that i should pick up in europe what they dont sell this side?


----------



## VandaL (8/6/15)

Matt said:


> Do you maybe know how much difference in PG the heavy VG and max VG is?
> Next sale is on 29 of june and im going on a holiday in july home to the netherlands so might order and let them sent it there.
> 
> @Tom Anything else interesting that i should pick up in europe what they dont sell this side?


I'm not too sure what the exact ratio is, I prefer the taste of his MAX VG blend as it is ultra smooth and enjoy the flavor more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (8/6/15)

In the not too distant future we will see this thread explode with eVic VT's and Subox Mini Kits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (9/6/15)

Vape mail from Craft Vapour. Thank you @Mauritz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redeemer (9/6/15)

Absolutely AMAZING start to my day, Vape Mail Baby!!!!





1 x 250ml Ambrosia (12mg)
1 x 250ml Melinda's Nilla Custard (6mg)

Already sampled the Ambrosia using the Subtank Mini on iStick 30w, and WOW, all I can say is WOW.....
@Melinda , awesome juices! Cant wait to try them in ALL my devices... Thanks for pushing this order to get to me, after all the disruptions of the website, my e-mail etc etc, you made it happen within a day of me ordering, now THATS impressive service right there.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## PeterHarris (9/6/15)

so nice you had to post it twice


----------



## Redeemer (9/6/15)

Its the website, been having non stop issues the past few weeks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Absolutely AMAZING start to my day, Vape Mail Baby!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Golden goodness 

Enjoy


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

Vape mail from Vapour Mountain, thanks for the best of service @Oupa. 
Berry Blaze, HRH's staple.
And the new jooses for me to try.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

Wow, looks like yesterday and today is bulk e-juice day lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (9/6/15)

Go Bulk or go Broke!
Can't beat 500ml @ R1500 delivered, compared to buying 10 to 30ml at a time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/6/15)

VAPE MAIL 

Thanks @Sir Vape Awersome service as always

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Redeemer (9/6/15)

@BioHAZarD
Is that the "Zephyrus Sub-Ohm Tank by Youde" ?
Please pm me how it works, as I think it may just be my next online purchase, VERY soon....


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> @BioHAZarD
> Is that the "Zephyrus Sub-Ohm Tank by Youde" ?
> Please pm me how it works, as I think it may just be my next online purchase, VERY soon....


YUP

been looking at it for a while now. My subtank mini is *&(sing me off 

Will let you know. Just had a quick vape after priming. Damn thing is thirsty at 50watts. So far a very promising tank. I would advise a different drip tip. Chainvaping heats it quite a bit


----------



## Smoke187 (9/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> YUP
> 
> been looking at it for a while now. My subtank mini is *&(sing me off
> 
> Will let you know. Just had a quick vape after priming. Damn thing is thirsty at 50watts. So far a very promising tank. I would advise a different drip tip. Chainvaping heats it quite a bit


The Zephyrus is an awesome tank in my opinion, been vaping it since VapeCon and cant complain at all, its a thirsty tank, but flavour is there, no leaking and no dry hits (even when juice level was almost empty). I havent used the standard coil, but running the RBA deck on a dual 0.3 ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (9/6/15)

Cool, order placed with SirVape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (9/6/15)

thank you Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (10/6/15)

They are here! This order was placed by @Genosmate on 14.01.2015. It arrived last week! 
Thank you @Genosmate !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Redeemer (10/6/15)

And some more Vape Mail!
Ordered yesterday from @Sir Vape , arrived just now  Awesome service indeed!

1 x HCigar (Authentic Evolv) DNA 40W with Temp Control - Black 
1 x Coil Winder - Black 
1 x Zephyrus Sub-Ohm Tank by Youde - Silver

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo (10/6/15)

Been a wile since i had some vape mail for myself

Thank you @andro been wanting to try the subtank mini for a wile now




@andro even drilled out the RBA base for me , Thank you

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (10/6/15)

thank you SkyBlue

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Balsak (10/6/15)

Got this lovely package from @RevnLucky7, and u where correct with these NET juice's only had a few sample's and the one that sticks out the most for me is the menthol one dam this stuff is almost as real as a sig the menthol is nice and crispy and the tobacco is damn fine.





For me from the quick tasting i had i will definitely make this an all day vape me and Debbie from vapeking pretoria had a few tasting unfortunately @BoogaBooga wasn't there, will bring him a bit later

And also got a few other juices and a dripper

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke187 (11/6/15)

Sky Blue to the rescue @Derick @Melinda thank you for the awesome care package

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> And some more Vape Mail!
> Ordered yesterday from @Sir Vape , arrived just now  Awesome service indeed!
> 
> 1 x HCigar (Authentic Evolv) DNA 40W with Temp Control - Black
> ...


You are going to love that tank


----------



## Redeemer (11/6/15)

@BioHAZarD , tried it last night, built some awesome coils (28G 2mm ID @ 9 wraps = +-0.9 Ohms) but messed up the wicking, and burnt my throat a few times on dry hits.. Watched plenty YouTube vids this morning, realised my mistake (Cant compare wicking method at all to the Goliath style) so will have another go at it tonight. Just wish I had 26G Kanthal instead of the 28G, so I can wrap them exactly like in the vids, but all I have currently is 20G, 28G, 30G and 32G.... Not wise buys, but expected of a noob and all. We live, we learn I suppose...


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> @BioHAZarD , tried it last night, built some awesome coils (28G 2mm ID @ 9 wraps = +-0.9 Ohms) but messed up the wicking, and burnt my throat a few times on dry hits.. Watched plenty YouTube vids this morning, realised my mistake (Cant compare wicking method at all to the Goliath style) so will have another go at it tonight. Just wish I had 26G Kanthal instead of the 28G, so I can wrap them exactly like in the vids, but all I have currently is 20G, 28G, 30G and 32G.... Not wise buys, but expected of a noob and all. We live, we learn I suppose...


I wouldn't say that this was a noob buy. I use 28G mostly so it depends on personal preference.


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> @BioHAZarD , tried it last night, built some awesome coils (28G 2mm ID @ 9 wraps = +-0.9 Ohms) but messed up the wicking, and burnt my throat a few times on dry hits.. Watched plenty YouTube vids this morning, realised my mistake (Cant compare wicking method at all to the Goliath style) so will have another go at it tonight. Just wish I had 26G Kanthal instead of the 28G, so I can wrap them exactly like in the vids, but all I have currently is 20G, 28G, 30G and 32G.... Not wise buys, but expected of a noob and all. We live, we learn I suppose...


Hi

I think 24G about 9 or 10 wraps should work brilliantly


----------



## VandaL (11/6/15)

Ah nothing like another 600ml of grants to get you hard in the morning xD (my initial order which shipped 30 March)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

VandaL said:


> Ah nothing like another 600ml of grants to get you hard in the morning xD (my initial order which shipped 30 March)



So seeing that you have plenty spare... how about selling one of those nice beeg bottles?


----------



## VandaL (11/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> S
> 
> 
> So seeing that you have plenty spare... how about selling one of those nice beeg bottles?


Too late, already sold 3 and cousin pocketed 2 xD sold at half price


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

VandaL said:


> Too late, already sold 3 and cousin pocketed 2 xD sold at half price


I soooo want to dislike this post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (11/6/15)

Thank you @Melinda & @Derick from Skyblue Vaping, Guess what I'm doing this weekend?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## free3dom (11/6/15)

VapeViper said:


> View attachment 29110
> Thank you @Melinda & @Derick from Skyblue Vaping, Guess what I'm doing this weekend?



Fly fishing?
Skydiving?
Mountain Biking?

The suspense is killing me 

Enjoy the DIY-ing

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Fly fishing?
> Skydiving?
> Mountain Biking?
> 
> ...


Was thinking along the same lines.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/6/15)

LMAO


free3dom said:


> Fly fishing?
> Skydiving?
> Mountain Biking?
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## acorn (11/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Fly fishing?
> Skydiving?
> Mountain Biking?
> 
> ...



Hmmm....Check... Done that, got the T-shirts, threw them away, moved on to D.I.Y.
Thanks, will enjoy

**Edit** Some Proof...Sorry all proof I have...(Oribi Gorge Swing)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (11/6/15)

And some more Vape Mail (from The Vape Shop downstairs..... LoL)

A Kayfun V4 (Svoe Mesto Clone), two new drip tips, some 26G Kanthal wires, and a Samsung INR 18650-25R to power up the HCigar

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Keith Milton (11/6/15)

Some more Vape/fetch mail





2x 0.9 x0.1 mm Ribbon Wire
1x 26g Round Kanthal
new drip tip for LOLA
Rogue RDA
Doge X2 RDA
Mutation X V4 RDA
4x Koh Gen Doh Jap cotton
The E-Liquid project
The pink Lady 30ml 6mg
Cowboys Apple Pie 100ml 6mg
Straw Dogs 100ml 6mg
world Wonders Stonehenge 30ml 6mg

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (11/6/15)

Twice in one day! 
@Jakey hooked me up with his bud Farhaan and the result is a basically brand new in the box 150w Black Sigelei in a translucent skin, with two 25R Smurfs to power it up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Balsak (11/6/15)

Came home this afternoon to find this lovely package arriving from @Andre Select reserve Matador and Buffallo bill thanks a lot Andre much appreciated and in your death for sending me 2 lovely juices that smell fantastic and i am sure the taste is going to be just as wonderful.

Bunch of outstanding guys on this forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Balsak (11/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Twice in one day!
> @Jakey hooked me up with his bud Farhaan and the result is a basically brand new in the box 150w Black Sigelei in a translucent skin, with two 25R Smurfs to power it up.



Fantastic device u have there and u will instantly fall in love with it.


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

@Balsak , this is my second Sig 150w, got my first one from @Jakey , and have loved it ever since! Getting the 100w Plus this afternoon, to complete the family


----------



## AndreFerreira (12/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Twice in one day!
> @Jakey hooked me up with his bud Farhaan and the result is a basically brand new in the box 150w Black Sigelei in a translucent skin, with two 25R Smurfs to power it up.


Awesome Device, yes a bit big, but it will never let you down, very reliable device, only device that I have never had any problems with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/6/15)

Whoop! Thanks Lindsay and Jakes!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

TylerD said:


> Whoop! Thanks Lindsay and Jakes!
> View attachment 29196



Nice @TylerD! Please let us know if it's everything it's cracked up to be!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (12/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice @TylerD! Please let us know if it's everything it's cracked up to be!


Will do! Can't wait to coil er up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball (12/6/15)

Ooh yeah, 2 hours in and this beast rocks temp sensing.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/6/15)

Oh man, that device looks awesome!


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

@Q-Ball , would that be a "50W HEATVAPE INVADER MINI (With temp control)" from SirVape? Was looking at it, but saw its on pre-order only....
BTW, are you Q-Ball from the Prowlers? If so, I'm the guy who bought your Scala Team set some time ago... They are still going strong!


----------



## Q-Ball (12/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> @Q-Ball , would that be a "50W HEATVAPE INVADER MINI (With temp control)" from SirVape? Was looking at it, but saw its on pre-order only....
> BTW, are you Q-Ball from the Prowlers? If so, I'm the guy who bought your Scala Team set some time ago... They are still going strong!



Hey @Redeemer, wow that was a long time ago, I'm glad you still enjoying them. Yeah I'm still with the Prowlers..

This is the Temp sensing Heatvape Invader 50W and @Sir Vape received a shipment yesterday. I think this is very good value for money.


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

Well, technically I'm not using them anymore, since I got the SENA 20s now... So maybe I should make some Vape Bucks and go sell them on to someone who can use them again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos (12/6/15)

First order received from Vapedecadence.

2 Chaplin Driptips and a Cyclone AFC.







Order placed at about 11am yesterday and was delivered at 1pm this afternoon.

Awesome service @BigB

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Tiny vape mail from Vape Decadence

Vicious Ant BF Cyclone + Fusion Drip Tip 



Same experience as @Jos ...ordered at 3PM yesterday, received at 2PM today 

Well done @BigB, off to an amazing start

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (12/6/15)

Jos said:


> First order received from Vapedecadence.
> 
> 2 Chaplin Driptips and a Cyclone AFC.
> 
> ...


Love the white and black contrast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Tiny vape mail from Vape Decadence
> 
> Vicious Ant BF Cyclone + Fusion Drip Tip
> 
> ...


My favourite atty, the Cyclops. Enjoy and tell us about it here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

Another day... Another Sig! 
Big thanx to @Juntau for the Awesome deal on the Sigelei 100w Plus, and Dark Horse atty!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Andre said:


> My favourite atty, the Cyclops. Enjoy and tell us about it here.



Will do! Very impressed with it so far - amazing flavour maker

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/6/15)

Andre said:


> Can post you some Noalox if you want, have lots. PM me.


Finally have some of the elusive Noalox - thanks @Andre really appreciate it. Rhonda says thanks too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (13/6/15)

Awesome vapemail. Thanks @VapeGrrl, @JakesSA and @abdul for the subtank and the juice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (13/6/15)

shabbar said:


> Awesome vapemail. Thanks @VapeGrrl, @JakesSA and @abdul for the subtank and the juice
> View attachment 29233
> 
> Can't seem to rotate the image .. Wheres that secret porcupine @Rob Fisher


Awesome technology there. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (13/6/15)

Yeah Baby

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (13/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> Yeah Baby


Stunning. Form and function. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (13/6/15)

Woop Woop, at last the long awaited Velocity RDA (clone by Lemaga)

Lovely little device have to say!! But it also has 1 big flaw... I hope non of the other users have this with the clone, but this really pissed me off and makes me wanna rage... lol

The center post that is designed to be off to the one side of the RDA has a flawed design in the clone, I assume the proper one does not have this design flaw.. the post tends to come loose of the pin that you fasten it down with at the bottom of the RDA (positive pin, that is not adjustable but in fact works more like the Magma RDA where it fastens the positive post to the RDA.

Other than that the RDA is really well made.. Works like a charm.. I'll do a review in the reviews section

here is a picture of it sitting on my beloved Dimitri

Preliminary Review HERE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redeemer (14/6/15)

Sunday evening VapeMail! 
Thanx @DoC for the awesome deal.
Man, where to begin...
Got a Lemo 1, Lemo Drop, 2 x Arctic's (with a pack of coils), SubTank mini with Bellcap, a Silverplay with Bellcap to sweeten the deal, and then he rocked up with extras!
An Infinite dripper atty, and juices:
Vapology - Classic Blend
Boba's Bounty - Alien Visions
Craving Vape - Daydream
Heather's Heavenly - Cin City
Voo Doo Juice - Dark Forest

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## steve (14/6/15)

He's a nice fella old @DoC

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deepest (15/6/15)

Thank you Skyblue Vaping. Some fashion accessories for my sub-tank mini(o-rings).
Some Ni200 coils for when my VS DNA 40 arrives. Also some e-juice.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Keith Milton (15/6/15)

Vapemail arrived this morning

Reo Grand Tumbled Aluminium
Reomizer 3
Reo mini upgrade kit
Reo Magnets

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## franco2235 (15/6/15)

Vape collection @ eciggies, early birthday present to myself

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (15/6/15)

Fresh from over the oceans:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> Fresh from over the oceans:


@LandyMan - how long was shipping?


----------



## LandyMan (15/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @LandyMan - how long was shipping?


@baksteen8168 it was order 25/03/2015, shipped 27/04/2015 and was at my local PO on the 10th of June. So depending on how you look at it, shipping was around 6 weeks, but from order was another 4.


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> @baksteen8168 it was order 25/03/2015, shipped 27/04/2015 and was at my local PO on the 10th of June. So depending on how you look at it, shipping was around 6 weeks, but from order was another 4.


Thanks @LandyMan - Also have a package that shipped 26/05/2015.


----------



## LandyMan (15/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @LandyMan - Also have a package that shipped 26/05/2015.


If it contains batteries its on a ship ... so beginning of July for you then.


----------



## Riaz (15/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> Fresh from over the oceans:



erm, what exactly is this?


----------



## LandyMan (15/6/15)

Riaz said:


> erm, what exactly is this?


20 000mah solar rechargeable power bank with 1A and 2A outputs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (15/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> 20 000mah solar rechargeable power bank with 1A and 2A outputs


And off to the outside to shove it in the sun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> If it contains batteries its on a ship ... so beginning of July for you then.


no batteries.


----------



## LandyMan (15/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> no batteries.


Then it should be here shortly


----------



## Redeemer (15/6/15)

And.... Another SubTank (V1 now?)
The full size one....
All these mad deals popping up all over the place! 
Thanx to Farhaan for another great deal 
Soon they are going to call the cops on me for conducting all these money for gear transfers in their parking lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/6/15)

Haven't posted here in a while. 
Here are the premium juices I purchased for June

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jakey (16/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> Haven't posted here in a while.
> Here are the premium juices I purchased for June
> 
> View attachment 29397


Hey man, where did you get that vaporliscious from


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/6/15)

(Hope the pic comes through right)

Welcoming my brother into the vaping community with a brand new gold Smok M80 Plus. I gifted him the goblin. Vaping VooDoo - Jack the Ripper.


Thank you @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl . Top shelf service as always. See you month end for the Sexy Evic VT

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/6/15)

Man I hate Tapatalk. Can a mod please rotate the pic.


----------



## Marzuq (16/6/15)

Jakey said:


> Hey man, where did you get that vaporliscious from


Vapemaxx.co.za does that brand

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (16/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Man I hate Tapatalk. Can a mod please rotate the pic.


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/6/15)

TylerD said:


> Done.


Thank you @TylerD


----------



## hands (17/6/15)

thank you @kimbo for the great service

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

hands said:


> thank you @kimbo for the great service
> View attachment 29445



Why is @kimbo sending you pudding?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (17/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Why is @kimbo sending you pudding?


Cause i can

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands (17/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Why is @kimbo sending you pudding?


yummy pudding..........taste,spit,fart,cough.........nope its grease boys.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Redeemer (17/6/15)

Nolax grease?


----------



## kimbo (17/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Nolax grease?



Same thing, Dielectric grease for use on all regulated and mechanical mods


----------



## Redeemer (17/6/15)

For some reason the guys at Midas told me normal grease is the same thing... Ended up walking out without buying a thing, couldn't just take their word for it.


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Nolax grease?


Nope, it has to be brooklax grease the way he reacted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

The Vicious Ant Radius RDA!






More at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vicious-ant-radius-thread.t12183/

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/6/15)

Hardware bought for June

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/6/15)

Thanks to @drew at Valley Vapour and @Sir Vape 

Some DIY gear and some Kanthal

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## skola (18/6/15)

Some epic Vape Mail this morning courtesy of @KieranD at Vape Cartel... Can't even begin to explain how great his service is.

Gentlemen, the SUBOX MINI has arrived!!! With a free Bellcap for the first 10 pre orders..

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ET (18/6/15)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz (18/6/15)

skola said:


> View attachment 29507
> 
> 
> Some epic Vape Mail this morning courtesy of @KieranD at Vape Cartel... Can't even begin to explain how great his service is.
> ...


Nice, please share your thoughts on the Subox

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (18/6/15)

Riaz said:


> Nice, please share your thoughts on the Subox



Will do @Riaz.. Maybe @ET can give us some feedback as well...


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/6/15)

Problem is this @skola has mine and tonight can't come quick enough! 

Thanks @KieranD !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (18/6/15)

Subox kit is awesome sauce. New rda section super awesome. Running a small clapton in it right now. 5 wraps, 2.6mm ID, 0.7 ohms

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Renesh (18/6/15)

Vape Mail from Skyblue...Thanks @Derick and @Melinda

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Redeemer (18/6/15)

VapeMail from Vape Cartel! 
Thanx @KieranD for the awesome service, got it finally!

Subtank Mini Bell Cap Kit x 1
Stainless & Glass Style 1 Driptips x 2
Acrylic Style 1 - Translucent Driptips x 2
18650 Silicon Battery Sleeve x 6
VapoWire: Kanthal A-1 26G [ROUND] 10m x 3
VapoWire: Kanthal A-1 24G [ROUND] 10m x 3

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## nemo (18/6/15)

Delivery Driver Dispatched
Requested delivery before 16:00 on 18 June
*Estimated* time of delivery is 11:20 on 18 June
Driver is currently 0.11 Km from delivery point.

I think this guy broke down  been 100 meters from my office since 08:00 contemplating going out to rescue him

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Redeemer (18/6/15)

@nemo , I feel your Pain!
My first package was traceable like that, and a few times I felt like walking down the road to go find the guy! I was sure he was lost on a few occasions, the last few hundred meters took him FOREVER...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (18/6/15)

skola said:


> View attachment 29507
> 
> 
> Some epic Vape Mail this morning courtesy of @KieranD at Vape Cartel... Can't even begin to explain how great his service is.
> ...


Just don't use Skyblue Menthol in those bellcaps, they will crack like mine did.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## nemo (18/6/15)

Whoohoo and it arrived @Derick and @Melinda thanks soo much, and for the guys with a sharp eye spot the surprise. 
I am so stoked, I seem to be suddenly developing an eye problem - I can't see myself staying at the office any longer 






Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton (18/6/15)

ET said:


>


 
Pickup my Subox kit from @KieranD and it is good, and the new RBA is definitely well designed from the old one. Will post pics later at home.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Keith Milton (18/6/15)

nemo said:


> Whoohoo and it arrived @Derick and @Melinda thanks soo much, and for the guys with a sharp eye spot the surprise.
> I am so stoked, I seem to be suddenly developing an eye problem - I can't see myself staying at the office any longer
> 
> 
> ...


 
The three bottles of Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

Busy day for Vape Mail all round! And I also got some Vape Mail Baby!  Thanks @Oupa! Back up stock of Tropical Ice, Some of the new VapeCon winning juice to try, some of the Choc Orange and then two bottles for a mate! And let's not forget the 2 bottles of Select Reserve Ice! Yum!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

More VapeMail Baby!  Thanks @KieranD (that was FAST)! 28g Kanthal x 2! Pink Lady to try! Billow 2 Tank and spare glass! And some pretty good quality drip tips for the price I paid!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> More VapeMail Baby!  Thanks @KieranD (that was FAST)! 28g Kanthal x 2! Pink Lady to try! Billow 2 Tank and spare glass! And some pretty good quality drip tips for the price I paid!
> 
> View attachment 29527




HAHA u can only use the pink driptip when vaping pink lady

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> HAHA u can only use the pink driptip when vaping pink lady



Or how about this?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Or how about this?
> View attachment 29532


That will work.

A feminine woodie

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Busy day for Vape Mail all round! And I also got some Vape Mail Baby!  Thanks @Oupa! Back up stock of Tropical Ice, Some of the new VapeCon winning juice to try, some of the Choc Orange and then two bottles for a mate! And let's not forget the 2 bottles of Select Reserve Ice! Yum!
> 
> View attachment 29526


Please tell us more about the Select Reserve Ice. I am much impressed with their VM4 Select Reserve.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

Andre said:


> Please tell us more about the Select Reserve Ice. I am much impressed with their VM4 Select Reserve.



It's Menthol Ice but way more refined and a lot smoother... it has a real quality about it and not the same rough edge of normal Menthol Ice (and I do love both)! I have tested one bottle that was extracted from the barrel before time because I told @Oupa I would hurt him really bad if I didn't get a bottle at VapeCon... that one I have tested and was so impressed I ordered two more bottles for delivery when Benji was happy with the curing procedure! I will test it in the next day or so and let you know if it's different to the first bottle in the whole world that I tested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's Menthol Ice but way more refined and a lot smoother... it has a real quality about it and not the same rough edge of normal Menthol Ice (and I do love both)! I have tested one bottle that was extracted from the barrel before time because I told @Oupa I would hurt him really bad if I didn't get a bottle at VapeCon... that one I have tested and was so impressed I ordered two more bottles for delivery when Benji was happy with the curing procedure! I will test it in the next day or so and let you know if it's different to the first bottle in the whole world that I tested.


I found the menthol far too strong on the normal version. Will maybe give this a try

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/6/15)

Some awesome vape mail!
Thank you @KieranD you're a star!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/6/15)

Some more vape mail!

Thanks goes out to @BigGuy & @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Andre (18/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's Menthol Ice but way more refined and a lot smoother... it has a real quality about it and not the same rough edge of normal Menthol Ice (and I do love both)! I have tested one bottle that was extracted from the barrel before time because I told @Oupa I would hurt him really bad if I didn't get a bottle at VapeCon... that one I have tested and was so impressed I ordered two more bottles for delivery when Benji was happy with the curing procedure! I will test it in the next day or so and let you know if it's different to the first bottle in the whole world that I tested.


Thanks. So it might be up on the web site soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (18/6/15)

deepest said:


> Got some vape mail an istick 30 some 26g kanthal and some gummyberry juice from Vape king. Istick was a steal at R580.00 looks a little pink but nothing a little black vinyl wont sort out.



NOW I WANT ONE, colour is amazing, at this point, would not know what to do with the wire..


----------



## DarkSide (18/6/15)

@SamuraiTheVapor a SUBOX Mini AND Sigelei 150 W, damn, let us know how these perform, also thinking I'm in the "wrong job" when I look at some of the items being ordered...Congrats

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Some more vape mail!
> 
> Thanks goes out to @BigGuy & @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 29537


Enjoy all the new toys. The SIG 150 is the perfect reg mod


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/6/15)

Soooo after what felt like forever, my Subox Kit finally arrived today !!!   

Thank you Vape Cartel!

Love the size, feel, look and vape!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Oupa (19/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Busy day for Vape Mail all round! And I also got some Vape Mail Baby!  Thanks @Oupa! Back up stock of Tropical Ice, Some of the new VapeCon winning juice to try, some of the Choc Orange and then two bottles for a mate! And let's not forget the 2 bottles of Select Reserve Ice! Yum!
> 
> View attachment 29526



Spot the different 100ml bottle 

We are looking to use them going forward...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/15)

Oupa said:


> Spot the different 100ml bottle
> 
> We are looking to use them going forward...



I did spot it @Oupa! At first my OCD caused me pain because it was different to my other 102 Tropical Ice 100ml bottles all in a row... and then on further inspection I relaxed a little because they are Chicken Dinner Bottles! Nicely done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn (19/6/15)

Thank you @Sir Vape , my attempt on Temp sensing with a Virtual Indestructible, water resistant, dust resistant and shock proof 50W Invader and Aqua V2 (Shatter proof ), some Ni 200 Vapo wire and Indian Giver to sweeten the deal for myself. Good way to spend some backpay money.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## free3dom (19/6/15)

What's better than early morning vape mail?

Nothing 

Thanks @KieranD who shipped this little gem separate from my other pre-order item free of charge

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (19/6/15)

Got my smurfs cheep cheep at R60.00 and a pair new AWT 2600 mAh and some proper drip tips

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JW Flynn (19/6/15)

woop woop, Friday vape mail, probably one of the first ones out, not sure on this one, but here we go, the eVic VT racing yellow, Looks brilliant... Not pre production, this is the release version  still need to put something in her and test, but so far, this thing looks lovely!! purl yellow, the white also looks awesome!!! but the blue lines might have caused my wife to steal it from me, hehe.. The black one, very nice, but the red lines on it are a bit shitty imo, they could have given it a nice post office red line that would have looked perfect against the black!!

then I convinced a college to switch over from the stinkies to vaping... he has the EHPro with a subtank going with it, starting Monday  ( I actually went to get myself one of these EHPro's as well, but then I found the damn eVic and just had to try it, hehe)

pictures struggle to do the paint job on the eVic justice, the pearl colors on them look really really awesome!!!




Another Photo to try and give you an idea of the pearl effect in the paint, it look stunning in white!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Redeemer (20/6/15)

So, since last week I've been getting things together, and picked up the last stuff on Monday afternoon from VapeKing Northcliff.
Got my parents the following to get them onto Vaping and off the stinkies. Just delivered it, and will start showing them how to use it as soon as they come back from the shops 
Package has the following:
Nautilus mini with 2 packs of coils
SubTank mini with bellcap and 2 packs of coils
iStick 30w
iStick 50w
12mg 30ml Vape Elixer - Nymphomaniac, Awesomesauce and Plasma Juice.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Keith Milton (20/6/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Pickup my Subox kit from @KieranD and it is good, and the new RBA is definitely well designed from the old one. Will post pics later at home.


 

And here s the unboxing of the Subox Mini

















Running the RBA on the Subtank mini @ 0.4ohms on 17 - 20 Watts, and it is a winner.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## HappyCamper (20/6/15)

JW Flynn said:


> woop woop, Friday vape mail, probably one of the first ones out, not sure on this one, but here we go, the eVic VT racing yellow, Looks brilliant... Not pre production, this is the release version  still need to put something in her and test, but so far, this thing looks lovely!! purl yellow, the white also looks awesome!!! but the blue lines might have caused my wife to steal it from me, hehe.. The black one, very nice, but the red lines on it are a bit shitty imo, they could have given it a nice post office red line that would have looked perfect against the black!!
> 
> then I convinced a college to switch over from the stinkies to vaping... he has the EHPro with a subtank going with it, starting Monday  ( I actually went to get myself one of these EHPro's as well, but then I found the damn eVic and just had to try it, hehe)
> 
> ...



That looks epic.. Oooh Soo shiny!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> So, since last week I've been getting things together, and picked up the last stuff on Monday afternoon from VapeKing Northcliff.
> Got my parents the following to get them onto Vaping and off the stinkies. Just delivered it, and will start showing them how to use it as soon as they come back from the shops
> Package has the following:
> Nautilus mini with 2 packs of coils
> ...


Kudos to you, Sir


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/6/15)

Holy holy fkskskzkxnsnzjznanzjdj nsjsjsm this is what i have been waiting for! Kudos to Juicy Joes and Vapeowave!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/6/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> View attachment 29641
> Holy holy fkskskzkxnsnzjznanzjdj nsjsjsm this is what i have been waiting for! Kudos to Juicy Joes and Vapeowave!!!!!


Nice one. That Evic VT is really starting to gain my interest.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/6/15)

The vape is soft as a teletubby and twice a marshmallow!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yoda (21/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 29588
> 
> 
> Got my smurfs cheep cheep at R60.00 and a pair new AWT 2600 mAh and some proper drip tips


Where did you buy them if i may ask?
EDIT: the batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (21/6/15)

Yoda said:


> Where did you buy them if i may ask?
> EDIT: the batteries?


I bought from https://www.fasttech.com/


----------



## Yoda (21/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> I bought from https://www.fasttech.com/


thanks!!!
WOuld also just like to know, i see that a lot of people order from them is it safe and easy?


----------



## kimbo (21/6/15)

Yoda said:


> thanks!!!
> WOuld also just like to know, i see that a lot of people order from them is it safe and easy?


https://www.fasttech.com/p/1686801

I bought mine there, bit of a wait, but batteries are very good


----------



## DarkSide (21/6/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> View attachment 29641
> Holy holy fkskskzkxnsnzjznanzjdj nsjsjsm this is what i have been waiting for! Kudos to Juicy Joes and Vapeowave!!!!!



I going to have a stern talk to Clint at VapeOWave, my wishlist, Clint, again, my wishlist must be looked at.....


----------



## Yoda (21/6/15)

kimbo said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1686801
> 
> I bought mine there, bit of a wait, but batteries are very good


Thanks Kimbo how long is the wait?


----------



## kimbo (21/6/15)

Yoda said:


> Thanks Kimbo how long is the wait?


80 days


----------



## capetocuba (21/6/15)

Yoda said:


> thanks!!!
> WOuld also just like to know, i see that a lot of people order from them is it safe and easy?


I have had 5 battery orders come in, ranging from 35 days to 74 days on last order. Just placed another order and this one seems to be coming normal airmail post as it says Swedish Mail


----------



## Yoda (21/6/15)

kimbo said:


> 80 days


Damn thats long and come by post office i guess?


----------



## kimbo (21/6/15)

Yoda said:


> Damn thats long and come by post office i guess?


By canoe


----------



## capetocuba (21/6/15)

Yoda said:


> Damn thats long and come by post office i guess?


Yes, but I have developed and unusual form of patience!  I suppose it's worth the wait due to the low cost.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yoda (21/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> Yes, but I have developed and unusual form of patience!  I suppose it's worth the wait due to the low cost.


That and its free worldwide shipping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igno (21/6/15)

Awesome Vapemail, thank you VapeClub! The Smok M80 & Subtank Mini is from 2 weeks ago and the EVic I just received. Waiting on the Billow 2 now. Great service guys!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paulie (22/6/15)

Received a new box mode from the USA to make my Monday better 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Yiannaki (22/6/15)

Paulie said:


> Received a new box mode from the USA to make my Monday better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one sexy titan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (22/6/15)

some kanger occ coils / temp sensing coils and a spare glass . thanks @andro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Attie (22/6/15)

Some epic mail from the usa

HexOhm V2.1
Authentic Velocity RDA
Trinity Copa drip tips
Bellcap for the Silverplay V2
50ft SquareOhm wire
Efest ohm meter
and a bit of cotton

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/15)

Attie said:


> Some epic mail from the usa
> 
> HexOhm V2.1
> Authentic Velocity RDA
> ...


Hi buddy. How much did the HexOhm work out with shipping?


----------



## Attie (22/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi buddy. How much did the HexOhm work out with shipping?


Hey bro, around the R2700 mark


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/15)

Attie said:


> Hey bro, around the R2700 mark


That's not bad. Really like the color you choosed. Do you mind giving me the website ?


----------



## eviltoy (22/6/15)

If you wanna sell one of them drip tips ill love you long time


----------



## Viper_SA (22/6/15)

@Attie give mea shout when you order again, I'd love one or two of those drip tips


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/6/15)

A bit of cotton, lolz

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Attie (22/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> That's not bad. Really like the color you choosed. Do you mind giving me the website ?


https://cravingvapor.com/product/hexohm-v2-1/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/15)

Attie said:


> https://cravingvapor.com/product/hexohm-v2-1/


I see they don't ship to SA?


----------



## Attie (22/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I see they don't ship to SA?


You need a MyUS account


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/15)

Attie said:


> You need a MyUS account


Aaah okay I am subscribed with My US but man oh man there shipping options are expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie (22/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Aaah okay I am subscribed with My US but man oh man there shipping options are expensive.


Yes its not the cheapest method.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/15)

Attie said:


> Yes its not the cheapest method.


Anyway Thx for the info buddy and enjoy that box mod. I still want to get one of them and a psyclone.


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/6/15)

Attie said:


> Some epic mail from the usa
> 
> HexOhm V2.1
> Authentic Velocity RDA
> ...


Thats epic vapemail. Enjoy. Would like to hear your thoughts on that square ohm wire once you have played a bit.


----------



## Attie (22/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Anyway Thx for the info buddy and enjoy that box mod. I still want to get one of them and a psyclone.


Good luck with the psyclone, they are very rare and hard to get


----------



## Attie (22/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats epic vapemail. Enjoy. Would like to hear your thoughts on that square ohm wire once you have played a bit.


First impression, really hard to build with, 8 wraps 3mm id comes out at about 0.18 ohm. Heats up super fast, flavor and clouds are EPIC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (22/6/15)

The square ohm wire is epic!! And so is the hexohm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

Here we go again - lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/6/15)

Silver said:


> Here we go again - lol


Lol. Between this square ohm wire, the sub box and your first temperature limiting device, you have enough to keep you busy for a lifetime 

Until the next new thing comes out of course....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (23/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol. Between this square ohm wire, the sub box and your first temperature limiting device, you have enough to keep you busy for a lifetime
> 
> Until the next new thing comes out of course....


Which will be next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/15)

thekeeperza said:


> Which will be next week


First man alive to have a wick made of Rhino horn?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barak (23/6/15)

Some juice. Another big thanks to @KieranD. I have been itching to try these for a while. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/6/15)

Some 2nd hand stuff I picked up during my lunch hours

And when I got home this is what was waiting for me




Thanx @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA I must have called 4 times in those 2 days to confirm when things were coming, when they would be up on the site and to change my mind on the color. 

Ordered this late Friday nyt, Now I just have to wait for sunset so I can vape her. 

It Looked pretty cool I had to include this in the post.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/6/15)

Some TC Vapemail    

Courtesy of @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl

Thanks for the awesome service.















Such awesome packaging 

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Eyeball (23/6/15)

Today shall be known as VT day lol
Thanks for mine @Eugene_VH 
Fist tank done in less than 2 hours.

The screen is awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/6/15)

Eyeball said:


> Today shall be known as VT day lol
> Thanks for mine @Eugene_VH
> Fist tank done in less than 2 hours.
> View attachment 29925
> The screen is awesome


Love it


----------



## Jysin (23/6/15)

. Shout out to vape club for seriously quick service. Was only expecting delivery later in the week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/6/15)

lolz I've been perving over this mod and watching soo many reviews that I knew the menu system without having to read the manual.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> lolz I've been perving over this mod and watching soo many reviews that I knew the menu system without having to read the manual.


As well.  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin (23/6/15)

The vt is my first MTL device. And boy is it smooth. I am loving the temp control.(maybe because I am new to the sub ohm world). I have fiddled around with the different settings and all works beautifully. The build quality is fantastic. ( I am comparing it to my mvp which in my opinion is the bench mark of quality )and it looks and feels just as solid. It is well worth the bucks.. I did however get a little cocky and tried to vape it on watts mode set at 45 watts and to be completely honest the device had its way with me. Goodness I coughed a little dignity out. It did however make me wonder how the bloody hell people vape at 100watts. Their inside must be made of cement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (23/6/15)

Jysin said:


> The vt is my first MTL device. And boy is it smooth. I am loving the temp control.(maybe because I am new to the sub ohm world). I have fiddled around with the different settings and all works beautifully. The build quality is fantastic. ( I am comparing it to my mvp which in my opinion is the bench mark of quality )and it looks and feels just as solid. It is well worth the bucks.. I did however get a little cocky and tried to vape it on watts mode set at 45 watts and to be completely honest the device had its way with me. Goodness I coughed a little dignity out. It did however make me wonder how the bloody hell people vape at 100watts. Their inside must be made of cement.



Actually I've vaped at 150W and it was not that bad - I wouldn't do it all day long, but with the *right kind of build* it's quite enjoyable 

The thing is that you can't just take any tank/RDA and fire it at 100W+ - those power levels are reserved for very low resistance builds with 22 guage or lower wire, or multi-coil configurations (and biiiig airflow to cool things down)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/15)

I have vaped a dual 24g .2 ohm a few times at 150w. Wire doesn't have to be 22g or lower.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (24/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> I have vaped a dual 24g .2 ohm a few times at 150w. Wire doesn't have to be 22g or lower.



Yeah, I meant 22G for single coils, hence the second part "or multi-coil"


----------



## deepest (24/6/15)

Woooohoooooo vapemail baby !!! 
thanks @KieranD

Vaporshark DNA40 !! 



Comparison pic next to an Istick 30w 




Chucked in an NI200 coil set it to 220 degrees Celsius 25 w this thing is amazing the flavor really pops in your mouth. Very happy with my purchase so far.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (24/6/15)

What a bargain. Free (and fast) shipping, 2 free jooses and a toy! Thank you for great customer focused service SkyblueVaping (@Derick and @Melinda).

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## VandaL (24/6/15)

Andre said:


> What a bargain. Free (and fast) shipping, 2 free jooses and a toy! Thank you for great customer focused service SkyblueVaping (@Derick and @Melinda).


Dat_MarsStroller dough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (24/6/15)

Andre said:


> What a bargain. Free (and fast) shipping, 2 free jooses and a toy! Thank you for great customer focused service SkyblueVaping (@Derick and @Melinda).


An adults lucky packet? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/6/15)

Andre said:


> What a bargain. Free (and fast) shipping, 2 free jooses and a toy! Thank you for great customer focused service SkyblueVaping (@Derick and @Melinda).


Hold up... SkyBlue does free shipping and adds toys now? Need to get me some of that!  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)

Yay! Thanks @KieranD ! Box no.2! Can't wait to start this one.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

TylerD said:


> Yay! Thanks @KieranD ! Box no.2! Can't wait to start this one.
> View attachment 29969


nice one @TylerD show some pics when u done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> nice one @TylerD show some pics when u done


I have no idea what to do with the paint job tho.


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

TylerD said:


> I have no idea what to do with the paint job tho.









some kind of engraving maybe

@hands can work his magic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> some kind of engraving maybe
> 
> @hands can work his magic


Looks good! I will have a look and get some inspiration. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011 (24/6/15)

One I forgot, and some impulse-buy juices. Impeccable service from @ShaneW as usual, I might add.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AndreFerreira (24/6/15)

Now to start my Temp Sensing journey

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan (24/6/15)

Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/6/15)

A most awesome vape mail! @hands has been a busy creative man! 

Two bottles of my Lemon Lime called Relax and then three Testers!

A custom made coil goodie with a screw driver one side and a 1,5mm diameter rod on the otherside to wind the micro coils. Plus special wood and my name on it!

Then two custom drip tips! And a light wood cover to fit a cyclone... more in a pic further on.

And then a special REO Button with a BASS engraved! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee (24/6/15)

Been a long time coming 
Ipv3li with billow v2 
Thanks to the sirs for the mod and thanks vapeclub for the tank 






Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Nooby (24/6/15)

Zegee said:


> Been a long time coming
> Ipv3li with billow v2
> Thanks to the sirs for the mod and thanks vapeclub for the tank
> View attachment 29997
> ...



And how's the billow? Is it all its hyped up to be? What ohm you running?


----------



## Zegee (24/6/15)

Billow is good bro .4ish goes like a Boeing 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (24/6/15)

Zegee said:


> Billow is good bro .4ish goes like a Boeing
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020



No dry hits? Best tank to date?


----------



## Zegee (24/6/15)

No dry hits with high vg 
Best tank 
It's all about your vape style and build abilities
I enjoy zephyrus as well suits my style 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (24/6/15)

Zegee said:


> No dry hits with high vg
> Best tank
> It's all about your vape style and build abilities
> I enjoy zephyrus as well suits my style
> ...



Shot bru. Looking for a tank to surpass my subtank mini. Something that can do lower sub ohm without dry hits and be as reliable as well as hassle free..


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

Nooby said:


> Shot bru. Looking for a tank to surpass my subtank mini. Something that can do lower sub ohm without dry hits and be as reliable as well as hassle free..


Either the Zephyrus or the billow will serve you well

I am really enjoying my Zephyrus

i dont use my subtank mini at all anymore

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

So enjoy Monster Melons from Cuttwood it's time to try their other juices!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (25/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> So enjoy Monster Melons from Cuttwood it's time to try their other juices!
> 
> View attachment 30014


I got some of the Boss reserve yesterday and it reminds me of this:



 But without the overbearing sweetness. Like it a lot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/15)

TylerD said:


> I got some of the Boss reserve yesterday and it reminds me of this:
> View attachment 30016
> 
> 
> But without the overbearing sweetness. Like it a lot!



WOW I hope I get that taste! I LOVE Peanut snacks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/6/15)

Thank you VapeClub!

Images would have been up earlier, but work network is giving me the finger...

















Also, I probably wont be using the included coils. (prefer rebuilding)

Been using her in WV mode for the past couple of hours and she performs flawlessly. No "jump to 30w" as claimed by Phill. Tried wattage's from 10w to 40w with no issues. Did it in this manner to try and replicate the problem :

Unscrewing the atty every time I changed watts - then screw back on and fire. 
Turn off and on - then fire.

No issues here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thank you VapeClub!
> 
> Images would have been up earlier, but work network is giving me the finger...
> 
> ...


I might be wrong, but I don't think the screen jumps to 30w, just the output. So if you are used to 30w vapes, you might not even notice it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (25/6/15)

I see a glitch in the Matrix....


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/15)

VapeMail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/6/15)

@LandyMan - I get that. From what i understand, the device fires at 30w and then moves down to the set wattage. From what i can taste, the vape is obviously very weak at 10w. No "jump" to 30w and then going down, just feels like a very weak vape to me at 10w.


----------



## LandyMan (25/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @LandyMan - I get that. From what i understand, the device fires at 30w and then moves down to the set wattage. From what i can taste, the vape is obviously very weak at 10w. No "jump" to 30w and then going down, just feels like a very weak vape to me at 10w.


Ok cool ... from your post it just seemed that you were expecting the screen to show 30W ... Glad you don't have that issue on yours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> Ok cool ... from your post it just seemed that you were expecting the screen to show 30W ... Glad you don't have that issue on yours


I should have phrased that better. 

Apologies for the miscommunication.  Either way, like you mentioned, even if it did have that problem (or maybe has and i am just not tasting it) it wouldn't matter to me as I am used to vaping around the 30w mark.

Just felt that I needed to put it out there as I see a lot of people knocking the vt when it seems like it really is a well made kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I should have phrased that better.
> 
> Apologies for the miscommunication.  Either way, like you mentioned, even if it did have that problem (or maybe has and i am just not tasting it) it wouldn't matter to me as I am used to vaping around the 30w mark.
> 
> Just felt that I needed to put it out there as I see a lot of people knocking the vt when it seems like it really is a well made kit.


Maybe just clarify in that other thread as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/6/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe just clarify in that other thread as well?


Ah, will do. Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (25/6/15)

Too Much Of A Good Is Never Bad!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Frank Zef (26/6/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Ravynheart (26/6/15)

Got my vape mail from Skyblue vaping! Just missing the extra 4 bottles bottles pure VG and PG @Melinda 
Loving the little Mars stroller

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (26/6/15)

I have been reading about the NJoy artist collection, checked out the local distributors on their website and lo and behold they have a kiosk up at Greenstone Mall. Got two artist collection juices an old favourite and a tank for my stealth device. Will be loading up the Samba Sun and trying it first. By the way the Vapor Shark chart says the artist collection juices are free of bad stuff (Acetyl... and DiKetone.. chems).

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## skola (26/6/15)

Let me first say that @KieranD of Vape Cartel is a legend of note.. I placed an order this morning at 11am and the man delivers it to me, by himself, personally at 2pm, with a smile... I mean that goes above and beyond of what's expected.. Plus, the E-Liquid Project juices are awesome..
Thanks again bud.. I really appreciate it.. Loyal to the Cartel!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/6/15)

Should've posted here a while back but here's how awesome my last two weeks have been 








First off, @Andre , thank you so much for my 'life is awesome' package 

Andre piffed a little 'ol me with 2 Efest 2100mah batteries, 2 sick driptips and a RM2, which all I love.

The Rm2 is one hell of a atomizer, flavor from the first build was stellar. This is the first atty to make me put down the atomic, which I thought would never happen, I had a Nuppin to test out and even then I went for the atomic. RM2 FTW! 

The 2100mah batteries are also fantastic, I prefer them to my 2500mah efests. For some reason I can swear it 'hits harder', I dont know if it has a lower internal resistance which is why Im getting a better vape over the 2500mah but I'm absolutely loving them.

I also got the bottom fed versions of the Rogue and Derringer to test out. So far I'm enjoying the Derringer far more but I think thats because of my simple single coil builds.
Last week Andre loan his Cyclone with AFC and Nuppin to me to test out aswell, I wish I had taken photos of it but the end result was that the cyclone was better for me and my vape style. Both attys had outstanding flavor but the TH department was dominated entirely by the Cyclone. If anyone wanted a smooth flavorful vape I'd recommend the Nuppin any day of the week though.







And last but not least, I ordered a Chalice III clone and a tub of contact grease from Pallas, first one that arrived had some unknown short and killed my hot spring. Luckily i had a extra spring for the Reo and I was vaping like a boss again. I contacted @kimbo about the issue to give him a heads up and the awesome man sent me a replacement the very next day.  Fantastic service, Kimbo mate, thank you 



Hope you guys have a fantastic weekend, be safe and vape on

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (26/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> Should've posted here a while back but here's how awesome my last two weeks have been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a pleasure. So good to have a mini vape meet with you from time to time.
That Chalice looks stunning on the white Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yoda (26/6/15)

This weeks vapemail/collections lol,
Big thanks to @Vapeowave for the subox kits and batteries, Vapeclub for the Voodoo JOOSE XD and Vapeking for the charger and batteries!!! PS. everything is X2 for me and my brother!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NnoS (26/6/15)

Happy to report I've received my first Vape Mail!  Thanks to skyblue vaping for the super speedy service and the lego is an awesome touch. 

Now time to try this baby out.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## sneakydino (26/6/15)

Load shedding vape mail..if I can't rely on Eskom atleast i can rely on @KieranD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (26/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> Should've posted here a while back but here's how awesome my last two weeks have been
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow @DoubleD , awesome post dude!
So glad for you that you are enjoying it
I enjoyed reading it and liked your comments. Happy vaping!

Big up to @Andre - you are a champ!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (29/6/15)

Some vape mail - I haven't bought hardware for many months.
Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## BuzzGlo (29/6/15)

@thekeeperza Looks awesome in black nice one dude.


----------



## moonunit (29/6/15)

Dbl post

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (29/6/15)

Dbl post

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (29/6/15)

Some surprise vape Mail I wasn't expecting anytime soon, took around 2 weeks to arrive.





Worked out to R145.00 per bottle including shipping and the 10ml bottle was a gift.

Edit: just tried some of the admiral berry crunch and my goodness is it tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (29/6/15)

Just got this to help with the mech box builds 


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## moonunit (29/6/15)

Some more vape mail from Juicy Joes





Looking forward to morning glory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BigB (30/6/15)

Already posted the Woodies in the REO thread but here they are again (they are so nice they deserve a repeat)....




That was not all though, Santa also brought me a rather powerful toy. It's one thing to sell a product to others but you have to believe it's good too. At the price, it's not cheap but WOW! I need to get someone to take some pics of the mod performing. It is VERY powerful. It is my very own Vicious Ant Radiant... 350W of power! I also got 2 batteries and a charger. I have a friend to thank in Zululand who helped me change the fittings so that the battery would fit the mod. So grateful to friends!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Kaizer (30/6/15)

OMG 312 Watts!￼ ￼￼


----------



## BigB (30/6/15)

Kaizer said:


> OMG 312 Watts!￼ ￼￼



It's like owning a Ferrari... You can do 200 MPH but let's face it, that is NOT going to happen! I ramped the watts up for the picture. I was actually vaping at 48 watts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pieter15 (30/6/15)

Does anyone have experience with these? Haven't tried them yet as they just arrived, but the Wakonda and Custard's last Stand smell the same? Worried that it got labelled wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

pieter15 said:


> Does anyone have experience with these? Haven't tried them yet as they just arrived, but the Wakonda and Custard's last Stand smell the same? Worried that it got labelled wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are two totally different juices. Wakonda is a dark, true coffee with a NET (naturally extracted tobacco). As you vape over a period the coffee starts going to the background and the NET to the foreground. The first few toots should give you that real ground coffee taste like your first cup in the morning. Custard's Last Stand is an exceptional vanilla custard, nothing else.

Oh, and welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/15)

pieter15 said:


> Does anyone have experience with these? Haven't tried them yet as they just arrived, but the Wakonda and Custard's last Stand smell the same? Worried that it got labelled wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What @Andre said. Good selection you have there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## R8B84 (30/6/15)

Thanks guys. I am actually on the forum already. Tapatalk just created a new profile for me for some reason, but this is my existing account. 

So should they smell the same or similar? As I smell them I get vanilla on both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

R8B84 said:


> Thanks guys. I am actually on the forum already. Tapatalk just created a new profile for me for some reason, but this is my existing account.
> 
> So should they smell the same or similar? As I smell them I get vanilla on both.
> 
> ...


Yip, both of those have Nicoticket's famous vanilla extract to varying degrees as far as I know.


----------



## moonunit (30/6/15)

Some more liquids from @Sir Vape





When hastily cutting open the package I accidentally chopped one of the droppers/pipettes

Very intrigued about the Nugget liquid, hopefully it's a winner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (30/6/15)

stealth vape sorted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lushen (30/6/15)

Thank you @John Thompson
I paid last night at 19h30 and Mail was delivered at 12h00 today 






I don't have time to wash the tank and juice it, so I slapped on the subtank till I get home






As I can't vape this tank with the RBA above 22 watts, it's burnt hits galore 
Need to find a solution for the RBA soon because it's not working with the juice channels drilled out.
Stuck in a stock coil and it hits like a monster. Nice warm Vape with plumes of clouds.

Only fault in the first 2 mins is a rattling button. It is a little annoying, but it's still the kit I have been looking for to use on the go, especially with my 22mm tanks.
Will see how the iJust tank performs when I get home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (30/6/15)

Lushen said:


> Thank you @John Thompson
> I paid last night at 19h30 and Mail was delivered at 12h00 today
> 
> 
> ...



@kimbo posted his subtank rba base fix, just drill some holes in the side to make it like the latest version of the rba base. I was also going to suggest spending 40 bucks and ordering a new rba head from fasttech but since last night they've sold out.


----------



## Lushen (30/6/15)

ET said:


> @kimbo posted his subtank rba base fix, just drill some holes in the side to make it like the latest version of the rba base. I was also going to suggest spending 40 bucks and ordering a new rba head from fasttech but since last night they've sold out.


 
Thanks @ET Seeing that I have already dremelled the juice channels, I am worried about flooding if I follow @kimbo 's method now.
I need to find some stock RBA heads to try his method, so I have to just wait till local vendors get stock.


----------



## hands (30/6/15)

ooh my that REO on the right 
don't know if i would be able to vape at 312 watts but that thing looks like a beast


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

Huge Vape Mail Baby!  Early Birthday Present from my sweet wife because we won't be in country for my birthday! A new chair destined for my Vape Cave! Pictured outside the shop. And now it's in my cave and my bum is very comfortable!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Zegee (30/6/15)

25 long days 
Petri Rda
Kayfun bell cap 
Ipv 2 sleeve 






Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (30/6/15)

Awesome Uncle Rob! I'd love to have a chair like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (30/6/15)

25 long days 
Petri Rda
Kayfun bell cap 
Ipv 2 sleeve 
View attachment 30270
View attachment 30271
View attachment 30272



Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## DarkSide (30/6/15)

pieter15 said:


> Does anyone have experience with these? Haven't tried them yet as they just arrived, but the Wakonda and Custard's last Stand smell the same? Worried that it got labelled wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@pieter15 Great Selection that you have there, Please tell me where you purchased these!

Thanks


----------



## DarkSide (30/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Huge Vape Mail Baby!  Early Birthday Present from my sweet wife because we won't be in country for my birthday! A new chair destined for my Vape Cave! Pictured outside the shop. And now it's in my cave and my bum is very comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 30261



Nice Shoes Man!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide (30/6/15)

Ordered from two vendors in Johannesburg, same day, one package here already, received at 4.28pm, the other...have no idea, as tracking data states: "no label entered". Love the vendor, but the courier company is just bad. I import pc hardware from the UK and USA, last week Monday, parcel left Bramley in the UK, went on to Leeds, then to Castle Donnington, then to Koeln, (IN ONE DAY), arrived in Johannesburg on the Tuesday, sent to Cape Town the same night, received my customs invoice from UPS in SA on the Wednesday, paid by EFT at 11.15am and parcel delivered at 1.09pm on the Wednesday....THREE DAYS from the UK to Cape Town, ....so far two days in SA and no idea where my vape mail is!


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> @pieter15 Great Selection that you have there, Please tell me where you purchased these!
> 
> Thanks


www.juicyjoes.co.za - look for the Nicoticket juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (30/6/15)

Andre said:


> www.juicyjoes.co.za - look for the Nicoticket juices.



Thanks @Andre Created my account and busy ordering, see there is a _Sale _on these juices...Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

Got five NETs (naturally extracted tobacco), mostly cigar, from houseofliquid.com to try. They only sell in 10ml bottles and unusual nic strengths - 0, 0.5, 1.0, 1.5, 2.0 and 2.5 mg. 

Upmarket packaging - foil lined, sealed zip lock bag with booklet, refreshing wipe and adapter spout.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## andro (1/7/15)

Andre said:


> Got five NETs (naturally extracted tobacco), mostly cigar, from houseofliquid.com to try. They only sell in 10ml bottles and unusual nic strengths - 0, 0.5, 1.0, 1.5, 2.0 and 2.5 mg.
> 
> Upmarket packaging - foil lined, sealed zip lock bag with booklet, refreshing wipe and adapter spout.


I dont know why but remind of protein powder and stuff that you buy for the gym . look cool .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (1/7/15)

moonunit said:


> Some more liquids from @Sir Vape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut one of your dripper things you say? 




Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (1/7/15)

@yazo, lol I think @Sir Vape should package for then separately cause with all the excitement of Vape mail you just want to cut the package open and nothing will come in your way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R8B84 (1/7/15)

Andre said:


> Got five NETs (naturally extracted tobacco), mostly cigar, from houseofliquid.com to try. They only sell in 10ml bottles and unusual nic strengths - 0, 0.5, 1.0, 1.5, 2.0 and 2.5 mg.
> 
> Upmarket packaging - foil lined, sealed zip lock bag with booklet, refreshing wipe and adapter spout.



Wow!

When are we getting a taste review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (1/7/15)

Agreed!  I also got the new Foggs, that Milky Way is divine. 

Will post em up a little later


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> Wow!
> 
> When are we getting a taste review.
> 
> ...


Shall do in due course, @R8B84

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (1/7/15)

Or be more careful when cutting


----------



## Smoke187 (1/7/15)

Some awesome mid week vape mail  Thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## R8B84 (1/7/15)

Been looking forward to my VM4 special reserve. 

Can't wait to try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> Been looking forward to my VM4 special reserve.
> 
> Can't wait to try it


Great stuff. Let us know how you find the VM4 Special Reserve. I like the XXX a lot - berries/fruit on the inhale with great litchi and cool on the exhale.


----------



## 6ghost9 (1/7/15)

A Huge thank you to @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA for this awesome little care package!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Riaz (1/7/15)

Received the artic tank + coils from Health Cabin on monday

This is one sturdy device, pity i dont have a mod to run it on yet LOL

Stored away nicely until the mod arrives

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christopher (1/7/15)

Was not even looking at the VapeMail I got because look! Free Lego  Thanks SkyBlue!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UnholyMunk (1/7/15)

Oh yeah! My slowtech package finally arrived today! I got my hobo v2 and a marquis! Pics to follow shortly (when I've had a play around first)


----------



## Derick (1/7/15)

Christopher said:


> Was not even looking at the VapeMail I got because look! Free Lego  Thanks SkyBlue!


Heh, that dude looks like he's got some serious vape gear on his head

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen (1/7/15)

Riaz said:


> Received the artic tank + coils from Health Cabin on monday
> 
> This is one sturdy device, pity i dont have a mod to run it on yet LOL
> 
> ...


 
@Riaz how long did the order take to get delivered and what option did you use for shipping?


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/7/15)

EDIT - Thought we were talking about FT.

content removed. Looooong day....


----------



## Tom (1/7/15)

Andre said:


> Got five NETs (naturally extracted tobacco), mostly cigar, from houseofliquid.com to try. They only sell in 10ml bottles and unusual nic strengths - 0, 0.5, 1.0, 1.5, 2.0 and 2.5 mg.
> 
> Upmarket packaging - foil lined, sealed zip lock bag with booklet, refreshing wipe and adapter spout.



good one....I know 2 of their liquids: Cigarillos and Cigar de Paris. The latter is my favourite out of the 2. Reminds me actually to get it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/7/15)

got new juices....
Possum Trot Emerald City Pie. To me like lemony cheesecake. Really, really nice! This is a juice I tasted from a mate....ordered straight away a bit more of that 

Aisle7....tasted it as well, to me a great alternative to Looper, which is currently sold out everywhere here.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (1/7/15)

My new hobo v2 and Marquis rda's that I got from fasttech today and then my old faithful kayfun and subtank mini...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (1/7/15)

Lushen said:


> @Riaz how long did the order take to get delivered and what option did you use for shipping?


It was shipped from them on 22/05/2015

I collected in at my post office on monday- 29/06/2015

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/7/15)

thanks complex chaos

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (1/7/15)

pieter15 said:


> Does anyone have experience with these? Haven't tried them yet as they just arrived, but the Wakonda and Custard's last Stand smell the same? Worried that it got labelled wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhon





RIEFY said:


> thanks complex chaos


How's the mini Sharief?


----------



## RIEFY (1/7/15)

its decent bro. running it in single coil mode think i neee to slap a dual coil in it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/15)

RIEFY said:


> thanks complex chaos


Nice! I got to get me one of those. How does the 510 positive pin look, is it safe for a hybrid mod?


----------



## Keyaam (1/7/15)

RIEFY said:


> its decent bro. running it in single coil mode think i neee to slap a dual coil in it


How does it compete with the billow v2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/7/15)

flavor a bit too much for me. i prefer the billow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice! I got to get me one of those. How does the 510 positive pin look, is it safe for a hybrid mod?


used it on smpl with no issues. you should be safe just double check it before you throw it on a hybrid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/15)

RIEFY said:


> used it on smpl with no issues. you should be safe just double check it before you throw it on a hybrid


Awesome, I think it will look quite snazzy on my steel SMPL 

and with "too much flavour" it sounds like it will be perfect for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/7/15)

Got some DIY gear from @drew over at Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Fasttech envelope... Coloured Tank glass, drip tips, Taifun GT 2 tank replacement, Fasttech logo thingy and a cover for a Coupor Mini I no longer have!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## deepest (2/7/15)

Got a few more goodies from @KieranD Thanks.

Some Flavors to try. A couple of drip tips and a bell cap.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (2/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Fasttech envelope... Coloured Tank glass, drip tips, Taifun GT 2 tank replacement, Fasttech logo thingy and a cover for a Coupor Mini I no longer have!
> 
> View attachment 30429



Where did you get those drip tips Uncle Rob? Also from FT? Could you give me a link plz 
I can't find those drip tips on FT site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Where did you get those drip tips Uncle Rob? Also from FT? Could you give me a link plz



I missed them when I ordered during the week.....


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Where did you get those drip tips Uncle Rob? Also from FT? Could you give me a link plz
> I can't find those drip tips on FT site.



Yebo! Here we go!
https://www.fasttech.com/p/2315307

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (2/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!


soo much fasttech they gave you a logo.keep it up and you might get shares next.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Keith Milton (2/7/15)

Got some vape mail from oom Rob today






Some Buttons for my two Reos

And here is Lara sporting a Porcupine Button.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## reijnier (2/7/15)

First time order from eciggies

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/7/15)

capetocuba said:


> Got my little big bottles thanks to Ω @johan and Mr Menthol aka @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 9576


Hi @capetocuba 

Do you maybe have any of these small 5ml bottles to spare?

I know this is an old post. Just asking. Would like to get some of them.


----------



## Redeemer (3/7/15)

Thanx to @Zeki Hilmi for the Goblin!  (LG G4 takes much better pics now too.... LoL)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle (3/7/15)

Surprise Vapemail from one of my bosses in China. Really wasn't expecting this. ￼

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerharddP (3/7/15)

Riddle said:


> Surprise Vapemail from one of my bosses in China. Really wasn't expecting this. ￼
> 
> 
> View attachment 30523



Awesome little thing..my new best friend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (3/7/15)

Eventually received my vape mail, four days to get from Joburg to Cape Town, spoke to the vendor, and I will continue to support them because of their excellent service that I always receive, but damn! get rid of that courier company, the stage coach died quite some time ago!
Going to put my foot in it here...really wish we had a vape shop in Cape Town that has the "goodies" that we buy from our brothers and sisters up north. Just talking to my vape friends and colleagues, yes colleagues!, there are now 7 of us, (RECRUITING DRIVE GAINING MOMEMTUM) and over the past three weeks, the amount of vape goodies ordered from up north totals 24 thousand, in my building alone and on our floor, 13 thousand plus ....damn scary, this hobby of ours. 
I need help because I have just placed another order for 8 bottles of juice...I really need help....Really!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide (3/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> Thanx to @Zeki Hilmi for the Goblin!  (LG G4 takes much better pics now too.... LoL)



And since when does @Zeki Hilmi sell "these things"????


----------



## Redeemer (3/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> And since when does @Zeki Hilmi sell "these things"????



Since it's second hand and was a good price


----------



## DarkSide (3/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> Since it's second hand and was a good price



So that is how it goes, I live literally around the corner from @Zeki Hilmi and he sells "to a guy in Joburg", going to picket his house tomorrow....I know where you live and work Zeki!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/7/15)

@DarkSide sigh only problem is it was a 2nd hand tank. I have plenty of juice for you though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (3/7/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @DarkSide sigh only problem is it was a 2nd hand tank. I have plenty of juice for you though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Zeki Hilmi but just not acceptable selling to the far north....just kidding, my list for replacement juices is growing, hope the next order will not have any more leaking bottles....lol


----------



## kev mac (3/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I'm also keen to get one of them.


Bad ass avatar !


----------



## kev mac (3/7/15)

johan said:


> Ok, with or without Admin's assistance and after gezillion retries its up. Thanks @Sir Vape! Now I am really going to have even more problems with all the beautiful girls at Vapecon
> 
> View attachment 28039​


Cool "Fn" shirt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/7/15)

Goblin mini. Lol almost typed minion... 
What a sexy little thing

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)

yazo said:


> A combination of last weeks vape haul
> 
> 
> View attachment 30684
> ...


Wow, nice haul! So many wonderful toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 30537
> 
> Goblin mini. Lol almost typed minion...
> What a sexy little thing


It almost does look like a minion 

I'm just a little bit jealous over that little thingie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 30682


Those look very interesting, is the juice coloured or is it just the glass that is tinted?


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)

Riddle said:


> Surprise Vapemail from one of my bosses in China. Really wasn't expecting this. ￼
> 
> 
> View attachment 30523


The best kind of vape mail, free and by surprise. Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Those look very interesting, is the juice coloured or is it just the glass that is tinted?



Coloured Juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)

Monday morning Vape Mail! Big shout out to @Northcliff Vape King for this, Luke you rock dude

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Monday morning Vape Mail! Big shout out to @Northcliff Vape King for this, Luke you rock dude
> 
> View attachment 30688



Best friend of mine.. He really is a great guy!  Glad he helped you out nicely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Keyaam (6/7/15)

This arrived. Now i have to wait till 6pm to test it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Screwdriver set! Oh yeah! I was running short on screwdrivers! Cover for my IPV Mini 2, Some wood balls that smell of wood for my drawers, Chalice III Clone (Gorge Material), two reasonable drip tips and then two goodies I'm not entirely sure I know what they are for?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Screwdriver set! Oh yeah! I was running short on screwdrivers! Cover for my IPV Mini 2, Some wood balls that smell of wood for my drawers, Chalice III Clone (Gorge Material), two reasonable drip tips and then two goodies I'm not entirely sure I know what they are for?
> 
> View attachment 30729


I think @Rob Fisher is running out of things to buy... Hence the wooden ballas and unknown tools...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some wood balls that smell of wood for my drawers



Smooth Rob. Might be worth popping them in the oven briefly to get them smelling extra good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Screwdriver set! Oh yeah! I was running short on screwdrivers! Cover for my IPV Mini 2, Some wood balls that smell of wood for my drawers, Chalice III Clone (Gorge Material), two reasonable drip tips and then two goodies I'm not entirely sure I know what they are for?
> 
> View attachment 30729



One wood say you have now 

"How much wood would a woodchuck chuck,if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/15)

Paulie said:


> One wood say you have now
> 
> "How much wood would a woodchuck chuck,if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"



Quite a lot of wood would be thrown!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Screwdriver set! Oh yeah! I was running short on screwdrivers! Cover for my IPV Mini 2, Some wood balls that smell of wood for my drawers, Chalice III Clone (Gorge Material), two reasonable drip tips and then two goodies I'm not entirely sure I know what they are for?
> 
> View attachment 30729



Nothing like smell of some strong hard wood, next to your wet wipes in your drawer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Screwdriver set! Oh yeah! I was running short on screwdrivers! Cover for my IPV Mini 2, Some wood balls that smell of wood for my drawers, Chalice III Clone (Gorge Material), two reasonable drip tips and then two goodies I'm not entirely sure I know what they are for?
> 
> View attachment 30729


mmm .. maybe some kinky Pinocchio thing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (6/7/15)

Looks like dentist picks for position wicks to me uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## R8B84 (6/7/15)

Thank you for the free bottle of juice with my coils @Skybluevaping. You guys are awesome.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/7/15)

Thanks @KieranD 






2 x Rayon
1 x 28G Nickel
2 x Pink Lady (30ml)
1 x White Biskit Bread (30ml)
1 x Gollums Apple (100ml)
1 x Waffling Blue (100ml)

@KieranD - You missed my drip tip, but we can always ship it with my next order.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke187 (6/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @KieranD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mail bru 
@KieranD did you get your Nickel in already, I need to get some from you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Nice mail bru
> @KieranD did you get your Nickel in already, I need to get some from you


Thanks man. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/7/15)

FT vape mail baby!






5 x Replacement Tanks for Aqua V2
10 x Replacement Glass for Kayfun V4
8 x Glass Drip Tips
3 x 2Puffs OSO Style Drip Tips
2 x Goliath Clones (got these because I missed out on the originals. Damn these things are thirsty!!)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SlinX (7/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Monday morning Vape Mail! Big shout out to @Northcliff Vape King for this, Luke you rock dude
> 
> View attachment 30688



Its an absolute pleasure  I hope you enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Barak (7/7/15)

Always wear a rubber vape mail





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/15)

Not strictly Vape Mail but close... firstly it's @kimbo's fault for telling me he got a good deal on Bid or Buy on a web cam... and secondly the item does contain 18650 batteries!

A LED Floodlight to light up my coil making area.  Yes it's a bit of a stretch I know.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (7/7/15)

A Velocity RDA and some 26 gauge wire from VapeClub. Thanks Lindsey,. 

Testing out on @Paulies boxmod. Really good flavour







Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## R8B84 (7/7/15)

Vapes surprisingly well compared to my subox mini.

Thanks @Eciggies for the quick delivery


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/15)

R8B84 said:


> Vapes surprisingly well compared to my subox mini.
> 
> Thanks @Eciggies for the quick delivery
> 
> ...


That's so cute


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (7/7/15)

That atty looks huge


----------



## R8B84 (7/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> That atty looks huge



Haha! Probably just the angle. 67mm tall with the mouthpiece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R8B84 (7/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> That's so cute



You must see it in pink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (7/7/15)

Andre said:


>



Ohh the ejuice looks interesting, looks like I'll need to pop around hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/7/15)

Some lekker vapemail from Benji and Chrystel, thank you Vapour Mountain 

28g kanthal for my KISS coils
Reo spring for those "oops" moments
VM4 awesomeness 
Tropical Ice nomness
And two new juices to 'try' lol 30ml testers  (XXX & Dark Orange)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stoefnick (7/7/15)

My first VapeMail I can brag about! 







Thank you @KieranD !


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

I want to give a huge thank you to @AndreFerreira for a great service, cant wait to give these juices a bash. 

In the picture is the new juice line from Plume Station.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (8/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I want to give a huge thank you to @AndreFerreira for a great service, cant wait to give these juices a bash.
> 
> In the picture is the new juice line from Plume Station.


Feedback on pineapple one please. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (8/7/15)

Thanks @KieranD these stunners arrived

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Vape mail Baby!

Thank you @Mike !

Very well packaged. Looking forward to trying them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (8/7/15)

Got this combo to assist a buddy convert to vaping










PS the concentrate is for me 

Ooooh just realized the battery (smurf) is not in the pic.

Handing over this device to my buddy after work, lets hope it makes his life healthier.

I am so tempted to open this device up and check it out, but i dont want to take away that 'xmas feeling' when he opens it up for the first time himself.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape mail Baby!
> 
> Thank you @Mike !
> 
> Very well packaged. Looking forward to trying them.




... I try but they keep following me 

Hehe, enjoy the juice... awaiting your impressions

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/15)

Riaz said:


> Got this combo to assist a buddy convert to vaping
> 
> View attachment 30922
> 
> ...


oh oh! is it me?

Wonderful gesture @Riaz, this is sure to make the conversion a breeze


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 30927
> ... I try but they keep following me
> 
> Hehe, enjoy the juice... awaiting your impressions


Yeah, I have the same problem... Luckily they are mine.  (I hope)

Will do full reviews asap. Just going to be a tad bit busy tomorrow. (need to take my daughter to doc for follow up on her tonsils \ adenoids \ grommets surgery and then I am babysitting for the rest of the day  )

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Yeah, I have the same problem... Luckily they are mine.  (I hope)
> 
> Will do full reviews asap. Just going to be a tad bit busy tomorrow. (need to take my daughter to doc for follow up on her tonsils \ adenoids \ grommets surgery and then I am babysitting for the rest of the day  )


That sounds rough man, it sucks having to watch kids go through all that. Hope is all works out ok though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> That sounds rough man, it sucks having to watch kids go through all that. Hope is all works out ok though


It has not been a fun week...  And to top it she is only 1 year and 9 months old... So she doesn't really understand what is going on. Seems to be healing fast though. Amazing how their little bodies cope.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> It has not been a fun week...  And to top it she is only 1 year and 9 months old... So she doesn't really understand what is going on. Seems to be healing fast though. Amazing how their little bodies cope.


Yeah, I've been there, it's very hard to keep it together when they are that small and don't understand why they are in so much pain.... then they give you that look in between all the tears and you know they're thinking; "why you won't help me". It's awful.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## JK! (8/7/15)

Andre said:


> What a bargain. Free (and fast) shipping, 2 free jooses and a toy! Thank you for great customer focused service SkyblueVaping (@Derick and @Melinda).



Is the Blackcherry good?


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> It has not been a fun week...  And to top it she is only 1 year and 9 months old... So she doesn't really understand what is going on. Seems to be healing fast though. Amazing how their little bodies cope.



In Jan my 16 month old chopped a piece of her finger off... a bit pf plastic surgery and 3 month later you couldnt tell anything happened. She was playing around in the hospital that same day as if nothing had happened. Healing is amazing at this age.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike (8/7/15)

@baksteen8168 hoping for the best with the little one man. Glad to hear things are going smoothly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Mike said:


> @baksteen8168 hoping for the best with the little one man. Glad to hear things are going smoothly.


Thanks @Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (8/7/15)

All the best with your daughter's recovery @baksteen8168 ! My son just went through Tonsils/Adenoids removal 2 weeks ago as well and he is only 16months old. Was a bit of a rough time and was terrible to see him in such pain, but they do heal fast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/7/15)

JK! said:


> Is the Blackcherry good?


Not your run of the mill. Less sweet. I like it. This was a repeat order of the Black Cherry.


----------



## Riaz (8/7/15)

Oupa said:


> All the best with your daughter's recovery @baksteen8168 ! My son just went through Tonsils/Adenoids removal 2 weeks ago as well and he is only 16months old. Was a bit of a rough time and was terrible to see him in such pain, but they do heal fast.



Geez all the little ones sick it seems.

my 4 year old had chicken pocks last week
my 1 year old got the chicken pocks yesterday
my one month old has been in hospital since monday with the RSV virus.

it never rains but it pours!!!

strongs to all the parents!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Oupa said:


> All the best with your daughter's recovery @baksteen8168 ! My son just went through Tonsils/Adenoids removal 2 weeks ago as well and he is only 16months old. Was a bit of a rough time and was terrible to see him in such pain, but they do heal fast.


Thanks @Oupa - All the best with your son's recovery too.


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Riaz said:


> it never rains but it pours!!!



You can say that again. Strongs to you too @Riaz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I think @Rob Fisher is running out of things to buy... Hence the wooden ballas and unknown tools...



Well said, getting worried Mr Fisher @Rob Fisher ...wooden balls, unknown plastic objects, is this vaping related?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Barak said:


> Always wear a rubber vape mail
> 
> View attachment 30802
> 
> ...



Excellent taste in vaping gear, but a pink laptop cooler stand, looks "pretty" though!


----------



## Barak (8/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Excellent taste in vaping gear, but a pink laptop cooler stand, looks "pretty" though!


Thats just how i roll man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (8/7/15)

@kimbo you rock my brother !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (8/7/15)

Sterkte @Riaz !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (8/7/15)

Excellent service as always @Oupa 
You guys make me proud to be able to buy premium juice sommer here in SA !

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (8/7/15)

Riaz said:


> Geez all the little ones sick it seems.
> 
> my 4 year old had chicken pocks last week
> my 1 year old got the chicken pocks yesterday
> ...


And here I'm thinking I had it bad with my 7month old son munching on anything with his minora blades for teeth  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Excellent service as always @Oupa
> You guys make me proud to be able to buy premium juice sommer here in SA !
> View attachment 30976



Nice...12 bottles...Respect....I have never had the pleasure of trying these juices, will have to support our local "juice masters", website here I come!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Riaz said:


> Geez all the little ones sick it seems.
> 
> my 4 year old had chicken pocks last week
> my 1 year old got the chicken pocks yesterday
> ...



I truly hope all the little ones "get well soon", my thoughts are with your baby in hospital, walked that road and know what you are going through...Be Strong!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (8/7/15)

No pictures, but received my vape mail from @Oupa today. Some flavor concentrates, 2 x VM4 Reserved and 2 x VM4 (Normal) as well as Reo feeder tubes. Thanks @Oupa for the speedy service (and for keeping those VM4 Reserved for me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (9/7/15)

A bit delayed but a big thanx to the sirs 




Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/7/15)

Couldn't wait

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

Thank you @Mike. Looking forward to taste these at my leisure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hami (9/7/15)

What a great way to start a thursday morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

Hami said:


> What a great way to start a thursday morning


Siesa! .


----------



## Hami (9/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Siesa! .


Thanks bud! Eagerly waiting to try this beast out


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

Hami said:


> Thanks bud! Eagerly waiting to try this beast out


You gonna love it bru .


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

With Fastech it's always a hit and a miss and today's parcel was no different...

First up was an epic fail... iPhone battery extender and cover combo... the battery had swelled and nothing fitted anymore. not sure I would want to connect that piece of crap to my iPhone anyway! That hit the bin!



Next up some torches that take 18650 batteries... 2 x Fail because they didn't put bulbs in the torch which is annoying and I guess you have to buy them separately. Black torch big win and really powerful!



Drip tips in the past have been really crap but this batch is pretty damn good comparing them to the ones I have bought from the USA and for the price these are excellent! And then a Blue Taifun GT2 Clone.. this is a pretty crap clone.



And then the surprise of the parcel are these three wood drip tips... again for the price they are a big win!



Look really good especially for the price!



These drip tips also great value for money!



All three of the new wood drip tips on the Woodies!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Space_Cowboy (9/7/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape for the great service. 

Can't wait to set this baby up! 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (9/7/15)

Belated Vape anniversary gift from me to me 

This must have been my most anticipated vapemail ever

Straight from Hcigar

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## jtgrey (9/7/15)

kimbo said:


> Belated Vape anniversary gift from me to me
> 
> This must have been my most anticipated vapemail ever
> 
> ...


What a beautiful mod @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (9/7/15)

Mmm sweets too thanks @SAVapeGear 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (9/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> With Fastech it's always a hit and a miss and today's parcel was no different...
> 
> ...


Sorry about the bad ones bud. Kudos to the good stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (9/7/15)

Received this fantastic package from @Sir Vape & @BigGuy 




What I also received with this package in my personal opinion is life long friends and a local shop that i will support to the end, from fantastic service till Craig personally phoning me and telling that they accidentally ran out of Nick's fruit loops and suggesting that i try the kilo cereal milk ( that i also have to say is fantastic beyond words ) to a juice that is from now on my ADV the Sirvape NO5 witch at that price is a steal "still need to try the Nugget sure thats going to be just as fantastic"

Thanks a lot Craig for the fantastic service and great work u have been doing, in my own words i cant describe how awesome it was dealing with u.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JW Flynn (9/7/15)

Ooh hell yeah... got my billow v2 today courtesy of SirVape.... also got my first vape t-shirt, hehe

Firstly, this tank is really really well built.. as you can see I got the black one, love it, sits pretty on the evic vt  running @ 60 watts.. I dumped the coils that come with it (first time I actually used coils that came with a tank / RDA), came in @ .27 ohms
This tank is awesome.. running @ 60 watts not a single dry hit, or burn taste or nothing!!! Would I buy another one? hell yes!! thinking about getting the wife one for her m80. ah man, I can definitely recommend this tank to anyone.. the vape is awesome taste and clouds this thing produces, all at the same time... Awesome!!!

The tank was clean clean clean!! did wash it in case of some weird stuff coming with it from china (at least I would think it comes from there, hehe) 

Then the Shirt, very nice, looks and feels like a good quality shirt.. Hope the print will last  but ja, really nice... got one to see the quality but after seeing it definitely getting one for the wife (@Liza Flynn )

Thank you for the quick service SirVape, this was my first purchase from them, and the service is awesome... did it online, and one day later, here we are  Thank you guys!! Now get us more of those m80 sleeves!!! my wife wants some of them pronto 

Check out the pics

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (9/7/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Ooh hell yeah... got my billow v2 today courtesy of SirVape.... also got my first vape t-shirt, hehe
> 
> Firstly, this tank is really really well built.. as you can see I got the black one, love it, sits pretty on the evic vt  running @ 60 watts.. I dumped the coils that come with it (first time I actually used coils that came with a tank / RDA), came in @ .27 ohms
> This tank is awesome.. running @ 60 watts not a single dry hit, or burn taste or nothing!!! Would I buy another one? hell yes!! thinking about getting the wife one for her m80. ah man, I can definitely recommend this tank to anyone.. the vape is awesome taste and clouds this thing produces, all at the same time... Awesome!!!
> ...


That billow and evic is an awesome combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/7/15)

Some epic vape mail today and yesterday. Thought I'd combine the lot here 

Some custom drip tips courtesy of @Genosmate 
Velocity RDA clone from @Sir Vape (with BF pin)
2nd hand PACKAGE from @Philip Dunkley - wil post in Reo mail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Zegee (10/7/15)

Another stellar performance by our resident @skyblue thank you @Derick and @Melinda




Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/7/15)

Found these on my desk after 3 days of sick leave... dunno what atty they for or who dropped the note

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/15)

Vapemail Baby!

Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy






1 x Billow V2 (for a buddy of mine - @Stevo1030 . Mine is still at customs with VapeClub's pre-order.  )
2 x Fogg's Famous Sauces - The Pacific Coast ( 6mg is mine, 0mg is my brother's)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (10/7/15)

Andre said:


> Not your run of the mill. Less sweet. I like it. This was a repeat order of the Black Cherry.


2 year child @Andre Congrats!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! This one is going to take some time to put pictures up... please bear with me... most important Vape Mail will be in the REO Mail thread. 




PS @johan I'm glad you are far away because this is a picture of a box.  By the time you get to Durban I could have hidden!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

White Door for a Grand for a test engrave!



Cyclops, Cyclone and Cyclone Cap (2103 edition)



Glow in the dark REO Buttons!



Beautiful Drip tips from Drip Tip Dezigns!



Two of the Woodies with their new Drip Tips! 



Condom for the SX Mini!



High Quality single 18650 charger for emergency travel kit!


Top of the range charger! Whoo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## acorn (10/7/15)

I like the "Top of the range charger!" with the "China's Got Quality!" on the box, not the usual "Made in China"
Some future review/ impressions on this one @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! This one is going to take some time to put pictures up... please bear with me... most important Vape Mail will be in the REO Mail thread.
> 
> View attachment 31104
> 
> ...



.... but I can still insult you for posting an unopened "doos" pic .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hands (10/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip Tip Dezigns!


dang those are sweet wooden tips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/7/15)

Got some goodies from Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/7/15)

Some more goodies thanks to Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/7/15)

Over here we have the sample packs from Vape King!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (10/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> White Door for a Grand for a test engrave!


and what going to be "Engrave" on it ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

Willyza said:


> and what going to be "Engrave" on it ?



Either a Bass or a Porcupine methinks.


----------



## Willyza (10/7/15)

a cool design "bass" would be nice ? or this one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarkSide (10/7/15)

johan said:


> .... but I can still insult you for posting an unopened "doos" pic .



"Shakespeare" at his best again!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarkSide (10/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vapemail Baby!
> 
> Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> 
> ...



Almost identical to my order, hopefully on Tuesday I will have mine, very envious...enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> "Shakespeare" at his best again!



LOL, I feckin hate "Shakespeare" like oats porridge, and I don't even eat oats porridge.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

yazo said:


> A combination of last weeks vape haul
> 
> 
> View attachment 30684
> ...


I'm jealous !


Smoke187 said:


> Some awesome mid week vape mail  Thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl
> View attachment 30327
> View attachment 30328
> 
> ...


Good luck w/ the snow wolf,l see one in my vapeing crystal ball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

RIEFY said:


> thanks complex chaos


Can't wait for mine to finish the fasttech world tour.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Huge Vape Mail Baby!  Early Birthday Present from my sweet wife because we won't be in country for my birthday! A new chair destined for my Vape Cave! Pictured outside the shop. And now it's in my cave and my bum is very comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 30261


Like the kicks!


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

NnoS said:


> Happy to report I've received my first Vape Mail!  Thanks to skyblue vaping for the super speedy service and the lego is an awesome touch.
> 
> Now time to try this baby out.
> View attachment 30104
> View attachment 30105


Nice j-bass, brings to mind how I've supplanted my bass equip.addiction w/ vape gear since retiring from gigging. Boys need their toys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> some kind of engraving maybe
> 
> @hands can work his magic


Nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeMail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 30034
> View attachment 30035
> ...


What type of mod is the white one w/the hole in the middle behind the kanger subbox?


----------



## zadiac (10/7/15)

kev mac said:


> What type of mod is the white one w/the hole in the middle behind the kanger subbox?



That would be a k@k box


----------



## NnoS (10/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Nice j-bass, brings to mind how I've supplanted my bass equip.addiction w/ vape gear since retiring from gigging. Boys need their toys.



Indeed @kev mac. Haven't quite given up on the music yet, waaay too much gear to get to finish up the home studio but yea, I can see the similarities in terms of obsession. Tis never enough.

{duh question removed}


----------



## Smoke187 (11/7/15)

And some mail for the weekend. 
Gemini was from the launch and the rest collected from @KieranD yesterday. From what was only supposed to be a collection for 3 bottles of Orion, I was tempted to get the Billow, wire and some extra special juice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoke187 (11/7/15)

Only now I realized, maybe this was meant for me to visit @KieranD and spoil myself for my 1 year stinky free

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (11/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Only now I realized, maybe this was meant for me to visit @KieranD and spoil myself for my 1 year stinky free



Congrats @Smoke187 
Enjoy 1 year stinky free in style.... and clouds..... with the Billow2!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yoda (11/7/15)

My new toy collected from Vapeking Randfontein, great service!!!
Vertex mech mod with some of @KieranD 's StrawDogs!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (13/7/15)

Just a small Monday reason to smile  Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Jos (13/7/15)

I think the day you quit vaping is the day the courier industry takes a big knock

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Redeemer (13/7/15)

Oom Fisher, ALL your vape mail and goodies put together adding up to a final price, what are we looking at what it could have been....?

Porsche...?

Ferrari....?


Beugatti....?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (13/7/15)

very nice @Rob Fisher.like the white,looks really awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (13/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> Oom Fisher, ALL your vape mail and goodies put together adding up to a final price, what are we looking at what it could have been....?
> 
> Porsche...?
> 
> ...


Mclaren P1







.... She wants me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)

But if I hadn't stopped smoking I would be dead! So it's an all round chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RIEFY (13/7/15)

Thanks to sirvape for billow and zodiac for the vt

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (13/7/15)

RIEFY said:


> Thanks to sirvape for billow and zodiac for the vt


This is how I have mine as well, but on the yellow/orange / whatever color, hehe. lovely combo!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

VapeMail Baby!

Thank you @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl !






Was so worth the wait!






@JakesSA - This Nickel wire of yours kicks serious ass. Much easier to build with. Wrapped 30g on 2mm and came out to 0.08. Tastes Divine!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Barak (14/7/15)

Vapemail from the awesome @KieranD




Lets see if this tank lives up to the hype


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

@Barak you wont be sorry bud.the billow v2 is amazing,clouds flavor,the whole package.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barak (14/7/15)

gripen said:


> @Barak you wont be sorry bud.the billow v2 is amazing,clouds flavor,the whole package.


Yeah i have filled it up now, I started the test with a kind of shitty build and wicking to see how it holds up. So far i am very impressed. Biggest problems i have had from rta's was leaking, but the billow is still bone dry. Letting it lie on its side now for test number 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/15)

Juice Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (14/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Juice Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 31293
> View attachment 31294
> View attachment 31295


I take it you like Super Moo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/15)

kimbo said:


> I take it you like Super Moo



I do indeed! The Cuttwood Juices are really a cut above the rest... I really love two of them!


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

Vape Mail just arrived

Thank you Sir Vape for my T-shirt, my Velocity RDA and my Billow v2 RTA










Let they playing begin

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Vape Mail just arrived
> 
> Thank you Sir Vape for my T-shirt, my Velocity RDA and my Billow v2 RTA
> 
> ...


Oh my, the man bought a tank. We need a detailed report of course! Sold my last tank, but have ordered another, not the Billow2 though.
I like the Velocity and would love to hear your impressions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Juice Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 31293
> View attachment 31294
> View attachment 31295


That Pencil is really amazing!  Finished my bottle in 2 days

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

Andre said:


> Oh my, the man bought a tank. We need a detailed report of course! Sold my last tank, but have ordered another, not the Billow2 though.
> I like the Velocity and would love to hear your impressions.



lol....yes, it took some convincing, I bought a tank. The end of the world is nigh! Hahaha
I haven't built it yet, but will. Still busy with the Velocity. She's awesome! Will post pics of the build in the relevant thread.
Will update later about the tank. Still a bit unsure about that one, but will build on it today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisper (14/7/15)

Received my monthly VM order this morning, the Tropical Ice (first time)....WOW....Why did nobody mention how good this juice is... or did I missed it somehow. This is for sure my cup of (tea) vape...

Thx again VM (Chrystel) for excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/15)

capetocuba said:


> That Pencil is really amazing!  Finished my bottle in 2 days



Didn't like Pencil...  Busy on Handlebar and like that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/15)

Twisper said:


> Received my monthly VM order this morning, the Tropical Ice (first time)....WOW....Why did nobody mention how good this juice is... or did I missed it somehow. This is for sure my cup of (tea) vape...
> 
> Thx again VM (Chrystel) for excellent service as always.



OMG... You must have been living under a rock if you hadn't heard how good VM's Menthol Ice is!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Twisper (14/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG... You must have been living under a rock if you hadn't heard how good VM's Menthol Ice is!



Hahaha....I must agree.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

fantastic @Barak.let us now how the billow performs for you,i love mine to death.


----------



## Barak (14/7/15)

gripen said:


> fantastic @Barak.let us now how the billow performs for you,i love mine to death.


Its awesome man. Almost done with 1 tank. Vaping like a man possessed to see how some of my older liquids taste in it. No leaks yet. It has passed the shitty build + laying down tests with flying colours. Finally an rta i will use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

whoooohoooo can we get a whoop whoop.fantastic to hear @Barak.


----------



## Barak (14/7/15)

gripen said:


> whoooohoooo can we get a whoop whoop.fantastic to hear @Barak.


Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

there you go @Barak .enjoy the billow bro have fun running out of juice hahaha.it drinks juice like a beast.


----------



## capetocuba (14/7/15)

Now combined  Also couldn't find "what you vaping thread" ... this combo and this juice & my temp wrap are all weenahs!  

Brew no 88 and per website "Brew #88 is a milk tea with a light and creamy sweetness along with a mellow jasmine tea flavor. Also referred to as green milk tea."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

@capetocuba that sounds like a juice that is a winner.the billow in black looks sick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (14/7/15)

some EPIC vapemail from @Rob Fisher 
been wanting some vape clothing for a while now  and Rob was kind enough to donate me Vicious Ant.
then there is a little atty hornet i think, just fantastic little beastie.
a lovely wooden atty stand and a blot of bottles

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

Little heavyweight. Treat after 2 years of stinky free! Special RTA to complement it on the way.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12


----------



## VapeSnow (14/7/15)

Andre said:


> Little heavyweight. Treat after 2 years of stinky free! Special RTA to complement it on the way.


Awesome mod but I thought you going to treat yourself with a cloudmaker.


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome mod but I thought you going to treat yourself with a cloudmaker.


That shall be my 2 year and 2 month treat. Or any other excuse to fool myself. And I want another Reo Woodvil too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (14/7/15)

Andre said:


> That shall be my 2 year and 2 month treat. Or any other excuse to fool myself. And I want another Reo Woodvil too.


Awesome I really want to get myself a cloumaker DNA200 but man it's so pricey. 

When will this vape bug stop now??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (14/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Only now I realized, maybe this was meant for me to visit @KieranD and spoil myself for my 1 year stinky free



Congratulations, ONE YEAR stinky free, really inspirational to us "newbies", will get there, this journey is not just one of self-discovery but an opportunity to learn and teach at the same time, Well Done bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide (14/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> VapeMail Baby!
> 
> Thank you @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl !
> 
> ...



Damn, my setup that I am waiting for, I will go and fetch that "courier guy" at the border between Joburg and Cape Town!!! Please let us know your opinions and thoughts on the setup and if you are using normal kanthal or nickel wire
EDIT: My Bad, see that you are using nickel wire, is there a noticeable difference between Kanthal and nickel? Forgive the noob question(s)


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Damn, my setup that I am waiting for, I will go and fetch that "courier guy" at the border between Joburg and Cape Town!!! Please let us know your opinions and thoughts on the setup and if you are using normal kanthal or nickel wire
> EDIT: My Bad, see that you are using nickel wire, is there a noticeable difference between Kanthal and nickel? Forgive the noob question(s)



No such thing as a noob question. All questions are good questions. 

Nickel has a lower resistance than Kanthal. Temp control uses nickel wire to regulate the temp by reading the resistance change in the wire as it heats up. (I guess that the reason resistance does not change in Kanthal is the reason that it is not used for temp control - don't quote me on that... I am pretty sure someone with much more knowledge on these two wires will chime in and correct me if I am wrong)

As for the different tastes both wires give... not too sure on that. I think the whole temp control thing is that there will be no more dry hits. To me, my builds on either kanthal or nickel tastes good. Just using temp control because my mod is able to. 

Opinions on the setup... very happy with both the build quality of the eVic and the Billow V2. The billow has to be one of the finest machined atties I have ever owned. Butter smooth threads and easy to build and wick. Looks good too. Very good flavour and vapor production. There are tanks out there with slightly better flavour, but only ever so slight. 

I guess I could sum all this up like this... do I like the combo I currently have? Hell yes. Would I buy another combo like this? I am busy contemplating it, the only thing holding me back is the fact that there are other mods that I want to try. But yes, I think I want to need another billow. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (15/7/15)

Juice Pif from @Genosmate 
wow on a cold States morning what a good feeling, Thank you very much mate. I know what i will be doing the rest of the day 
Time to coil the dripper

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/15)

kimbo said:


> Juice Pif from @Genosmate
> wow on a cold States morning what a good feeling, Thank you very much mate. I know what i will be doing the rest of the day
> Time to coil the dripper
> 
> View attachment 31404


Wow, you lucky fish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (15/7/15)

Andre said:


> Little heavyweight. Treat after 2 years of stinky free! Special RTA to complement it on the way.




whats the special rta ?


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

shabbar said:


> whats the special rta ?


Patience young man, patience. I have to be too...coming all the way from Romania.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/7/15)

Andre said:


> Patience young man, patience. I have to be too...coming all the way from Romania.


I know what it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (15/7/15)

Pif from @Rob Fisher 
Silicone cover for the Cloupor mini
Some weird drip tips
Nice little "boksie"
some juice

Thank you very much Rob btw, love the box

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide (15/7/15)

@Sir Vape Thank You so much for my vape mail this morning, absolutely incredible service, considering I only placed my order Monday night, had a meeting this morning, got to my office at 10am and your parcel had been signed for and was on my desk, you have gained another, very loyal, customer from Cape Town, working on my next order already.
Thanks again and Kind Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redeemer (15/7/15)

@DarkSide pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## DarkSide (15/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> @DarkSide pics or it didn't happen!



Was waiting for this comment....Ask Craig in the meantime, he can verify, but will take the photo and edit my post accordingly,


----------



## DarkSide (15/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> @DarkSide pics or it didn't happen!



@Redeemer and the bottle sticking away in the background is Fogg's The MilkyWay 6mg....my humblest noob apologies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## yuganp (16/7/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the juices

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## audiophile011 (16/7/15)

It's been a plentiful few weeks in vapetown! 

First, a surprise juice delivery from my wonderful wife, during a rough couple of days. I was so caught up in sampling them, that I went through most of the bottles before remembering to snap a photo.



Then a purchase I've been waiting on for a couple of months - the sexaaay white subox and a couple of other goodies from the good Sir Vape. Excellent service, I might add, from both Craig and Hugo @Sir Vape 

I can't get enough of what a good-looking device it is, during the brief moments that it's allowed out of the vape case, so as to avoid scratching my beauty- as sadly, it is VERY prone.




Lastly, from VapeKing: said vape case, and what could very possibly be the last remaining HV Twilight Cavendish in the country... of course I snapped it all up. Muahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/7/15)

@audiophile011 I think it deserves to come out of the case for a picture


----------



## audiophile011 (16/7/15)

@Cave Johnson I thought you'd never ask. Haha

#nomakeupselfie #nofilter #vapetheplanet




Think I may have to pull the SLR out of _its_ protective case this evening and get a proper shot.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

This just arrived. More than 6 months after it was shipped. Deep steep courtesy of SAPO!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## shabbar (16/7/15)

yuganp said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher for the juices
> View attachment 31461



dibs on the looper and whatever else you don't like


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/7/15)

@audiophile011 NIIIIICE! Looks lovely, especially with that black 2puffs


----------



## Robert Howes (16/7/15)

Just when you think you dont need or want any more Vape gear new stuff is released that just has to be purchased. No one had stock in SA so placed and order on slowtech. Now the long wait and everyone getting Vapemail is not helping  so this is a waiting for vapemail mail for therapy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Just when you think you dont need or want any more Vape gear new stuff is released that just has to be purchased. No one had stock in SA so placed and order on slowtech. Now the long wait and everyone getting Vapemail is not helping  so this is a waiting for vapemail mail for therapy.
> View attachment 31488
> View attachment 31489
> View attachment 31490


Lol, you certainly went to town. Looks like the SX Mini is no longer listed? Probably some legal action by Yihi. Now, forget that you ordered and be surprised in a month of so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (16/7/15)

Thanks alot @VapeSnow my shiny new toy....IPV V2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (16/7/15)

Some vapemail






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

Guess I shall be going on a world tour, courtesy of @WorldWonders! The full suite with a quality glossy pamphlet giving a concise description of each juice. My line of juices still to be tasted is now getting long - some restraint required.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## moonunit (17/7/15)

Got some Vape mail from Plume Station and they we kind enough to throw in some little surprises. Once I'm done with the samples I'll PIF them on to another vapor to try out.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robert Howes (17/7/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, you certainly went to town. Looks like the SX Mini is no longer listed? Probably some legal action by Yihi. Now, forget that you ordered and be surprised in a month of so.


Thats what happens when you think you have found your perfect all day every day device and you stop looking at new devices and the advancements for a couple of months. The sneaky buggers release some sexy devices behind your back that you don't need but just have to have. lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/15)

And some more juices to test. From The Lung Brewery, @Philip Dunkley.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christopher (17/7/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Just when you think you dont need or want any more Vape gear new stuff is released that just has to be purchased. No one had stock in SA so placed and order on slowtech. Now the long wait and everyone getting Vapemail is not helping  so this is a waiting for vapemail mail for therapy.
> View attachment 31488
> View attachment 31489
> View attachment 31490



I know the pain, got 3 orders I'm busy waiting for


----------



## Deckie (17/7/15)

Look at the bright side ... by the time they arrive, the guilt has faded


----------



## Average vapor Joe (17/7/15)

RIEFY said:


> Thanks to sirvape for billow and zodiac for the vt


That is truly beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/15)

@Mike - Well that was quick. 

Some more brilliant Mint & Honey!
Biscuit Dreams (V2 - adjusted recipe)
And a Strawvana!

Got the Hoonicorn bottles to see what all the fuss is about (and to see if they fit height wise in my ADV baggie)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/7/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/15)

Finally got my new toy  Also some VM Juices; XXX, Dark Orange, Monroe and Strawberry. Oh, and a condom for my iStick

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (20/7/15)



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/15)

Andre said:


>


Would love to hear your thoughts on this and how it compares to Nilla's. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on this and how it compares to Nilla's.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


I tried Nilla's, but not my taste. Preferred Custards Last Stand by Nicoticket. Have done a sneak toot or two on Grants. Great, think it might just beat CLS to the posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/15)

Nice, might just have to break my "international juice rule" and get me some of this...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (20/7/15)

@Marzuq how is the Kilo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (21/7/15)

Some unexpected (read as early) goodies from Fasttech   

Drip tips, chuff-style caps for the Plume Veil, some rubber rings, varioous screws and orings, Derringer bases and afc rings, some 10ml bottles for the Terminator and my Snow Man RDA as well as an RDA clamp for modifications.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Some unexpected (read as early) goodies from Fasttech
> 
> Drip tips, chuff-style caps for the Plume Veil, some rubber rings, varioous screws and orings, Derringer bases and afc rings, some 10ml bottles for the Terminator and my Snow Man RDA as well as an RDA clamp for modifications.
> 
> View attachment 31814


How long ago did you place the order?


----------



## Andre (21/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Some unexpected (read as early) goodies from Fasttech
> 
> Drip tips, chuff-style caps for the Plume Veil, some rubber rings, varioous screws and orings, Derringer bases and afc rings, some 10ml bottles for the Terminator and my Snow Man RDA as well as an RDA clamp for modifications.
> 
> View attachment 31814


Some interesting stuff you got - like the RDA clamp. Please, can you give the links for that and the bottles for your Terminator (might fit a Reo).


----------



## Viper_SA (21/7/15)

It was shipped 22 June @Average vapor Joe 
Much quicker than the previous order.

Here you go @Andre https://www.fasttech.com/products/2007100 https://www.fasttech.com/products/2007100

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (21/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> It was shipped 22 June @Average vapor Joe
> Much quicker than the previous order.
> 
> Here you go @Andre https://www.fasttech.com/products/2007100 https://www.fasttech.com/products/2007100


Thanks a lot. That is only for the clamp. Link for the Terminator bottles please.


----------



## Viper_SA (21/7/15)

@Andre the second link is for the bottles..... 
https://www.fasttech.com/products/2007100, I see now it looks like one long link


----------



## Riaz (21/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre the second link is for the bottles.....
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/2007100, I see now it looks like one long link


its both the same link

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/7/15)

My bad  https://www.fasttech.com/products/1844004

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (21/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> My bad  https://www.fasttech.com/products/1844004



Do these fit your smokeless owl like the original does?


----------



## Viper_SA (21/7/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Do these fit your smokeless owl like the original does?


Exactly the same 10ml bottle. Just does not have the top screw-in bit. I'll mod that a bit to fit if my tops get worn out.


----------



## method1 (21/7/15)

New arrivals today from Juicy Joe's who also threw in a nice surprise, 4 sample bottles of Nostalgia (as well as a free bottle of 0mg Custard's Last Stand!) - great customer service, thanks!

Also 4 flavours from MMM, only tried biscuit dreams so far & loving it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (21/7/15)

Some vapexstacy's range of juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (22/7/15)

Look what just popped in!!!!   

@KieranD this is gonna keep me busy for a day or 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## R8B84 (22/7/15)

Good day in vape land!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (22/7/15)

capetocuba said:


> Look what just popped in!!!!
> 
> @KieranD this is gonna keep me busy for a day or 2
> 
> View attachment 31855


I've seen good reviews on the big ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Subox's not for me... for mates! Spare tanks are for me. Juice testing!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (22/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Subox's not for me... for mates! Spare tanks are for me. Juice testing!
> View attachment 31864


lol, was gonna say for someone who does not like the subtanks you now have allot of them, hehe I personally wont go subtanks again... the billow is awesome!! cant get enough of it!! the only thing that is a bit of a drawback on the black version of the billow is that the paint job is slowly but surely coming apart.. small scratches here and there... still looks fine, but in a month from now I can see that it will not look as nice as when I originally got it...  the SS version is what I recommend to everyone at the moment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mario (22/7/15)

Attie said:


> Some epic mail from the usa
> 
> HexOhm V2.1
> Authentic Velocity RDA
> ...


 
Where did you get those drip tips from?
It looks like the one Rip Trippers use, if im not mistaken


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

JW Flynn said:


> lol, was gonna say for someone who does not like the subtanks you now have allot of them, hehe I personally wont go subtanks again... the billow is awesome!!



I still hate the old sub tanks... but the new one is WAY better... and I like that I don't have to fiddle with coils etc if I want a quick solution. There is no doubt the Billow is WAY better than a sub tanks (well with commercial coils anyway) but rewicking and cleaning a tank is a pain compared to my REO's. My Billow 2 with Cuttwood juices is my go to cloud blower! Love it to bits!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 




Sticker bomb for a Subox! Glas Juice to test! Kayfun Monster 2! Tamboor V RTA/RDA (This one look real interesting!)

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 31875
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I love that drawing  Nice one @MiffyPuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/7/15)

And my tank (GEM) from Romania (Mark Bugs) has arrived! Play time!






Topping the SX Mini






With stainless steel tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## SHiBBY (22/7/15)

In order of receiving...

Kanthal A1 - 32ga - 50m





Kanthal A1 - 24ga - 30m





And then I tried making my first coil...





...followed by my first clapton coil...





Not that I'll be using either of them, I have LOADS of practice to go before I'll be 100% happy with them

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Redeemer (22/7/15)

WAAAAY too much FOMO reading this thread lately......

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

Andre said:


> And my tank (GEM) from Romania (Mark Bugs) has arrived! Play time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that is so damn Epic @Andre! Can't wait for a full report back on that tank! I have a horrible feeling it's going to be a damn stinking N2H!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (22/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 31875
> 
> ...




Please lets us know how the vape on the Tamboor @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

Rafique said:


> Please lets us know how the vape on the Tamboor @Rob Fisher



Roger that... it will be a review on Rob's Ramblings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG that is so damn Epic @Andre! Can't wait for a full report back on that tank! I have a horrible feeling it's going to be a damn stinking N2H!


Shall do. Stunning workmanship. Hope the vape is as good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (22/7/15)

SHiBBY said:


> In order of receiving...
> 
> Kanthal A1 - 32ga - 50m
> 
> ...


Clapton looks fine dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY (22/7/15)

ET said:


> Clapton looks fine dude



Thanks man, I'm sure it will get better over time. This was literally the first time I've tried it, second coil over all I've made since I heard about vaping. It's actually pretty straight forward. Once you get it going it takes care of itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (22/7/15)

Could the moderators please lock this thread already. Too much vape envy .

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## R8B84 (22/7/15)

hyphen said:


> Could the moderators please lock this thread already. Too much vape envy .


 
I agree. @Andre was the biggest culprit today with that GEM tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (22/7/15)

Andre said:


> And my tank (GEM) from Romania (Mark Bugs) has arrived! Play time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OH MY HAT!!!  Fomo doesnt begin to describe the feel I'm experiencing right now 

Awesome, awesome, awesome @Andre Congrats bud  

I think a detailed review is in order

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (22/7/15)

Andre said:


> And my tank (GEM) from Romania (Mark Bugs) has arrived! Play time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is vapemail! I have a feeling this one might set the standard for tanks, flavour-wise. Will be keeping a close eye out for your review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (23/7/15)

So my mate from the UK arrives last night for a surprise visit and gives me an early birthday present (My birthday is this coming Saturday).

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Redeemer (23/7/15)

Does your mate need some more new mates...????

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike (23/7/15)

A last vape on my iSTick with a new glass that I got from fasttech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (23/7/15)

Mike said:


> A last vape on my iSTick with a new glass that I got from fasttech
> 
> View attachment 31934


@Mike have you made a decision on what TC mod to get?


----------



## Mike (23/7/15)

I'm thinking of going for the D2 hey. Are you going to MVC meet? Should hopefully have one by then.

I was doing some research about hybrid coils - twisted kanthal and nickel. If you twist 30ga kanthal with 28ga nickel, it'll fire almost 50c hotter than what you set it to. Might be the answer to "underpowered" iStick.


----------



## skola (23/7/15)

Mike said:


> I'm thinking of going for the D2 hey. Are you going to MVC meet? Should hopefully have one by then.
> 
> I was doing some research about hybrid coils - twisted kanthal and nickel. If you twist 30ga kanthal with 28ga nickel, it'll fire almost 50c hotter than what you set it to. Might be the answer to "underpowered" iStick.


Not entirely sure as yet. I hopeyou get it by than..

Thats good to know. I thought the hybrids was just good for stability. I might just wait patiently, save and acquire a SX mini but my mind might change tomorrow. lol. As it did yesterday, and the day before.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (23/7/15)

VapeMail! 
Ordered this morning, hand delivered just now in person by @KieranD himself, now THATS client satisfaction Guaranteed!

EH Pro Billow V2 Spare Glass x 1
100% Rayon CelluCotton RAYON x 5
VapoWire: Kanthal A-1 30G [ROUND] x 4
VapoWire: Kanthal A-1 28G [ROUND] x 4
EH Pro Billow V2 - Stainless Steel x 1

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Necris (23/7/15)

Happy Days,many thanks to @Dubz 
Really awesome of @Dubz to include some drip tips and battery wraps,will really come in handy,my efests look scary!



MY new ipv 2 mini,25R and sleeves have arrived.



Vapeclub service great as always,quick pre month end top up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (23/7/15)

Thanks @Nimbus_Cloud for assistance and excellent service

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie (23/7/15)

Tnks kd and Vape Cartel and also BigAnt for my new bright mod 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (23/7/15)

Big thanks to KD@Vapecartel for the awesome service.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/15)

Mike said:


> A last vape on my iSTick with a new glass that I got from fasttech
> 
> View attachment 31934


Ooooh, is the iStick going to it's new home with the Lemo2?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Riaz (23/7/15)

Yeah baby 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/15)

Riaz said:


> Yeah baby
> 
> View attachment 31953
> 
> ...


Dude, these things are awesome, you're going to enjoy it 

I popped an efest 2800 in mine on Monday, I'm running the stock RBA coil at 25w and it's got 1 little pixel left on the display

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/7/15)

Some more goodies from @drew over at Valleyvapour  This should last me a while

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Some batteries for my baby REO and a couple of VTC4's and some battery cases!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some batteries for my baby REO and a couple of VTC4's and some battery cases!
> View attachment 31980



I am still an Allan Wong (AW) battery fan - not the highest mAh rated, but they just keep on working and will any day surpass most popular brands when it comes to life cycle (longevity).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zegee (24/7/15)

Last piece of the puzzle for a while at least 






Always loved evic and no more so 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 31940
> 
> 
> View attachment 31941
> ...


Juuurrra brah. How much of that do you plan to Finnish writhing the next month?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

johan said:


> I am still an Allan Wong (AW) battery fan - not the highest mAh rated, but they just keep on working and will any day surpass most popular brands when it comes to life cycle (longevity).



100% @johan! My button top AW 18650's are my favourite battery!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

First up we have a Bead making station that looks ideal as a Coil making station. And a bottle of stuff to keep my baby REO shiny!




Three awesome drip tips from Drip Tip Designz in the US.



And the new version 3 of the Coil master... he we go again!  and then the Coil Master Vape bag.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Juuurrra brah. How much of that do you plan to Finnish writhing the next month?


the lemon bar should last me around 15 days or so. if i vape it exlusively


----------



## Barak (24/7/15)

The best vape mail for a while. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (24/7/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape @BigGuy for getting this to me so quick, even with my ordering at 11:30pm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> the lemon bar should last me around 15 days or so. if i vape it exlusively


U chain vape in a tank or something and how many mg is that.


----------



## Marzuq (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> U chain vape in a tank or something and how many mg is that.



3mg. Currently vaping on a goblin mini and goblin v2 and at home I drip as well. But yes I do chain vape.


----------



## Paulie (24/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> 3mg. Currently vaping on a goblin mini and goblin v2 and at home I drip as well. But yes I do chain vape.




How impressive is that goblin mini ey!! Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/7/15)

Paulie said:


> How impressive is that goblin mini ey!! Love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Absolutely. I built it with 24g 2.5mm ID 7 wraps. 0.25ohm. At 35 watts it's dripper quality flavour

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Absolutely. I built it with 24g 2.5mm ID 7 wraps. 0.25ohm. At 35 watts it's dripper quality flavour


Does the build deck of the Goblin Mini have more space than the Goblin? There's no way that build will fit in my Goblin.


----------



## Paulie (24/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Does the build deck of the Goblin Mini have more space than the Goblin? There's no way that build will fit in my Goblin.



The deck a little different and it is still small but it will just fit!


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/15)

Paulie said:


> The deck a little different and it is still small but it will just fit!


Good news 

I'm keen to get one of these, I love my Goblin v1.2 to bits, the mini looks like a winner, and if I can get a pair of 26g 2.5mm coils in there then it's a double winner 

Oooh, and those air ports


----------



## andro (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> First up we have a Bead making station that looks ideal as a Coil making station. And a bottle of stuff to keep my baby REO shiny!
> View attachment 31995
> ...


Hey @Rob Fisher how does that look inside? Vape bag .


----------



## Paulie (24/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Good news
> 
> I'm keen to get one of these, I love my Goblin v1.2 to bits, the mini looks like a winner, and if I can get a pair of 26g 2.5mm coils in there then it's a double winner
> 
> Oooh, and those air ports



I was so shocked and impressed how the mini was made and improved from previous goblin versions! Its flavour is exceptional and it even makes my custom 528 kayfun sweat lol


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/15)

Paulie said:


> I was so shocked and impressed how the mini was made and improved from previous goblin versions! Its flavour is exceptional and it even makes my custom 528 kayfun sweat lol


Aaah you're just making me jealous now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Guys would you describe the goblin mini as a dripper disguised as a tank? Seems short AF so the shaft is super short. Also how is the wicking I chain vape so I need wicking like you can't believe


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

andro said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher how does that look inside? Vape bag .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Does the build deck of the Goblin Mini have more space than the Goblin? There's no way that build will fit in my Goblin.


Yes it does. Not alot more. But enough for me to do at least 8 wraps. Also has more height so could easily get a 3mm ID in there too with enough space not to affect airflow and drag

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## abdul (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 32062


Where did you get that?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

I bought it from the coil master Web site in the USA @abdul 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (25/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Three awesome drip tips from Drip Tip Designz in the US.


those are some good looking tips


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Some Motley Brew Juice, some silicone covers for the Subox's, a Velocity RDA, another Subox for my mate oh and a t-shirt!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (27/7/15)

Nothing like Vapemail brightening up a cold monday morning.
Thanks @Mike, so looking forward at trying these after work...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (27/7/15)

Now that's customer service. After my white chocolate flavouring spontaneously shattered in my hand derrick and Melinda to the rescue

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ET (27/7/15)

Oh yeah and they gave me one super sized 10ml. Freakin awesome


----------



## Riaz (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some Motley Brew Juice, some silicone covers for the Subox's, a Velocity RDA, another Subox for my mate oh and a t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 32098


Hi @Rob Fisher 

Where did you get the silicon covers for the subox?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Riaz said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Where did you get the silicon covers for the subox?



From Sir Vape @Riaz!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kangertech-subox-skin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Best looking tool box in the whole world! My screwdrivers, coil making and wick trimming tool box sorted! Thanks to the master craftsman Brian Coetzee!

http://www.briancoetzeeboxmaker.co.za/

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> From Sir Vape @Riaz!
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kangertech-subox-skin


Have you opened the silicon cover yet?

Just need to clarify that its the one that covers the top as well?

I cant see clearly on the pic you posted, nor on @Sir Vape 's website


----------



## Ravynheart (27/7/15)

A much needed vape mail! @Melinda thank you again for the excellent service!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Riaz said:


> Have you opened the silicon cover yet?
> 
> Just need to clarify that its the one that covers the top as well?
> 
> I cant see clearly on the pic you posted, nor on @Sir Vape 's website



Hope this helps @Riaz?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Best looking tool box in the whole world! My screwdrivers, coil making and wick trimming tool box sorted! Thanks to the master craftsman Brian Coetzee!
> 
> ...



A bit much for such small boxes


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

zadiac said:


> A bit much for such small boxes



Yip they are not cheap but the quality is out of this world and this box will be with me for the rest of time! I have to say the workmanship is nothing short of perfect! I have never seen such a beautiful wooden box since I was born! Worth every cent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

@Rob Fisher you won't have to upgrade it any time soon either.

Personally I'm just a little sad that it's not finger / box jointed or dovetailed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher you won't have to upgrade it any time soon



100% Mike! It's the REO of Box's!  But I may need a second one to store other stuff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Best looking tool box in the whole world! My screwdrivers, coil making and wick trimming tool box sorted! Thanks to the master craftsman Brian Coetzee!
> 
> ...



You really like wood, don't you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hope this helps @Riaz?
> 
> View attachment 32168
> View attachment 32169
> View attachment 32170


yes it does, thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher you won't have to upgrade it any time soon either.
> 
> Personally I'm just a little sad that it's not finger / box jointed or dovetailed.



It's got Secret Mitred Dovetails @Mike! I can assure you there isn't a box maker around that could do a nicer job. I can't explain the quality... it's a have to be seen to believe it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

eviltoy said:


> You really like wood, don't you?



Yip wood does rock my world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

Oh wow! As someone who has done some finger jointing and once attempted dovetailing, that's fantastic. Will last more than a lifetime!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Vape Mail just in from @Mike 






Can't wait to try these juices, just don't know where to start. They all smell amazing!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Vape Mail just in from @Mike
> 
> View attachment 32179
> 
> ...



Just don't drink.... I mean Vape them all at once!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> Just don't drink.... I mean Vape them all at once!!


Dude, I seriously can't pick one, I am currently contemplation putting a little of each into one tank


----------



## Andre (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Vape Mail just in from @Mike
> 
> View attachment 32179
> 
> ...


That custard anise sounds interesting. Would love to hear your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, I seriously can't pick one, I am currently contemplation putting a little of each into one tank



I loved biscuit dreams - thats a good place to start, haven't tried any of the new ones though - those look ENTICING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!


zero milligram....... that is one super sweet toolbox.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Andre said:


> That custard anise sounds interesting. Would love to hear your impressions.


I'm leaning towards that one to start with, although the Rum Raisin is right up there, along with all the others. Damnit, why did I order more than one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% Mike! It's the REO of Box's!  But I may need a second one to store other stuff!



You definitely need a 2nd box Rob ... that ones going to fill up fast ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm leaning towards that one to start with, although the Rum Raisin is right up there, along with all the others. Damnit, why did I order more than one!


Just thought I'd to your dilemma. Start with Dragon Juice!!! It'll knock your socks off..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, I seriously can't pick one, I am currently contemplation putting a little of each into one tank



Please don't do that 

I hope I'm not breaking rules (if so, please edit for me), but another forum member just sent me this about the RumnRai



> Just bottle it and sell it allready!!
> 
> Wonderfully Balanced juice! Just enough rum, just enough raisin. Creamy and smooth. I was expecting an overly sweet juice, but no. Very well balanced juice that hits the spot perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> Please don't do that
> 
> I hope I'm not breaking rules (if so, please edit for me), but another forum member just sent me this about the RumnRai


lol, @Mike, that is exactly the one that has found it's way into my subtank. I'm sure this will be awesome once it's steeped a bit but for now.... start printing the labels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Vape Mail just in from @Mike
> 
> View attachment 32179
> 
> ...


"Byestick"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

@baksteen8168 now you can see why handwritten labels only happen when the GF is around - otherwise you get a lucky packet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (27/7/15)

Just arrived - milked & boss reserve from vape cartel.

Just a bit weirded out by the colour difference between my 1st & 2nd bottle of milked.. is this normal?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

@method1 same vendor? Generally juices darken like that as the nicotine oxidises (or when they "steep") perhaps it's just an older batch?


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

method1 said:


> Just arrived - milked & boss reserve from vape cartel.
> 
> Just a bit weirded out by the colour difference between my 1st & 2nd bottle of milked.. is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 32184


Juices do tend to get a bit darker the longer they steep, but that is quite a big difference.


----------



## method1 (27/7/15)

yes - same vendor.. does seem to be a fairly drastic change in colour!


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

I'd personally not be too concerned - if it tastes alright, it's most likely fine. Looks quite dark for 3mg but perhaps it's just the photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (27/7/15)

Mine is the same not to worry


----------



## Blu_Marlin (27/7/15)

method1 said:


> Just arrived - milked & boss reserve from vape cartel.
> 
> Just a bit weirded out by the colour difference between my 1st & 2nd bottle of milked.. is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 32184


Wow that's a big difference in colour. Since VAPECON (30-05-2015) the three bottles of Milked that I've bought so far (1 at VAPECON, 1 from Vapeking and 1 from Vape Cartel) were all the colour of the bottle on the left in your picture. All were 1.5 mg nic.


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/7/15)

My 3mg milked. Around a month to month and a half old? (If I remember correctly )

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (27/7/15)

never mind - figured it out..

The 1st bottle was 0mg - thought I had ordered 6mg but ordered 0 by mistake and never noticed until now.

Just goes to show that not only do I have a sophisticated palette, but also an eagle eye.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Keith Milton (27/7/15)

Also received some vape mail today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Also received some vape mail today


Oh dude, the jealousy is running very high right now 

The SX Mini is even more beautiful in Black, even without my glasses on


----------



## GerharddP (27/7/15)

Amazingly clear photo's....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Keith Milton (27/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Also received some vape mail today


And a very big Thanks goes out to @KieranD from Vape Cartel for making it possible, always happy to make his clients feel and home and welcomed. Ten thumbs up to you Buddy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (27/7/15)

Vape Mail !!!

Usually I'm not 1 to post vape mail but today somebody needs to recognition - @KieranD from VapeCartel - Calls me this morning to say he's sending my stuff and 2pm it gets delivered. Never in my life has anyone given me service like that. Thanks Kieran . There are a good few vendors in the vape industry in SA who deliver excellent service one cannot complain about. SkyBlue, Eciggies, Vapor Mountain to name just a few, then there's some I'll not mention - I'll get my stuff one day when it's no longer needed.


The SXmini is definitely in a class of it's own

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (27/7/15)

Guys thank you so much! 
It is only my pleasure to go the extra mile wherever possible for you! Without my customers Vape Cartel would be nothing  You guys make it  I have the best customers in the world - the very least I can do is provide you all with the very best service I can

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Redeemer (27/7/15)

@KieranD goes a farm yard past the extra mile!
The first supplyer of anything who I place an online order with in the morning, and get it hand delivered by himself before lunch time. Amazing service of note

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/7/15)

I gotz me some Vape Mail.... Jooooosseeee!

Thanks @Mike gonna give them a go in a bit, smells divine... Dragon Juice especially!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerharddP (28/7/15)

For @johan  :



For the rest of you:





Thank you VERY much @Sir Vape. Phoned Saturday and asked questions till Hugo's ears rang I'm sure got nothing but the best answers and look what I have today...You guys  ....sorry bout the wonky pics..dont know how to fix.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/7/15)

My brothers in law vape as well in the UK. sending them some of our local juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/7/15)

Vapemail from @Sir Vape

Condom for my Evic VT
Indian Giver for my Brother. 

Thanks guys!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## waynerobi (28/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vapemail from @Sir Vape
> 
> Condom for my Evic VT
> Indian Giver for my Brother.
> ...



Can't wait to get my hands on that Juice


----------



## Mario (28/7/15)

So I twisted my wife's arm to buy me the One Hit Wonder juice range from Vape Cartel.(thank you wife I owe u long-time...lol )

Ok this comes in a 180ml bottle with x2 unicorn 15ml bottles (IT IS HUGE!!!!)juice for dayzzzz. The description on this juice is *SPOT* *ON*, it really is boys n girlz. And smooth *OMG!!!* its silky silky smooth. *VALUE for money*.

*1.Milkman 6mg*
A delectable blend of strawberry fruit and cream. The Milk Man E-Liquid has notes of uniquely refreshing milk cream on the Inhale followed by subtly sweet undertones of fresh strawberries that builds over the course of each vape. 100% handcrafted in Los Angeles, California using 100% USA grown and extracted TruNic Liquid Nicotine. The Milk Man E-Liquid comes in one 6 oz. plastic squeeze bottle along with 2 empty 15ml plastic unicorn bottles with green caps.

*2.Muffin Man 6mg*
A Unique Blend of Sweet Apples and Warm Cinnamon Muffin. The Muffin Man E-Liquid has a robust Apple Flavor on the Inhale followed by Sweet undertones of Warm Muffin. 100% handcrafted in Los Angeles, California using 100% USA grown and extracted TruNic. The Muffin Man E-Liquid comes in one 6 oz. plastic squeeze bottle along with 2 empty 15ml plastic unicorn bottles with green caps.



Thank you @KieranD this is a WINNER

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY (28/7/15)

The Panzer and Velocity has arrived, and it only took 3 weeks. Go China!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## sneakydino (28/7/15)

TC Vapemail...Oh Yeahhhh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (28/7/15)

Good mod you bought there. Congrats.


----------



## Igno (28/7/15)

Awesome vapemail from SkyBlue, this should last a while...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Viper_SA (28/7/15)

Got two more Terminator mods today from Vapeking 
For the price on these mods, they are the perfect gateway to squonking

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/7/15)

Hey @Viper_SA, let me know how the Terminators are working for you... also keen on getting one to test out.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/7/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Hey @Viper_SA, let me know how the Terminators are working for you... also keen on getting one to test out.



I also have two white ones, so these two make it four in total. Just get a different bottom feed atty, the one it comes with is not that great, but very usable. I definitely recommend them. They are going for R300 at Vapekng right now, very very good deal IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/7/15)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## acorn (29/7/15)

Thank you @KieranD, excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

Sigelei 75w TC number 2 arrived this morning . Matchy matchy and what not .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Sigelei 75w TC number 2 arrived this morning . Matchy matchy and what not .



Love the matchy matcherson!  And I assume you rate the Sig 75W?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Love the matchy matcherson!  And I assume you rate the Sig 75W?


I just had to get them colour coded. Yes i like them a lot, I've been using my first one since last week wednesday and been flawless so far, they work beautifully just chows through batteries when you vape as much as me .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Sigelei 75w TC number 2 arrived this morning . Matchy matchy and what not .




Great stuff and looking forward to hearing your thoughts on them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

I had better go shower and head to the Post Office because it appears that there could be some Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

You know we talk about hit and miss on Fasttech... well this is one of those misses. 

First up some El Cheapo drip tips..



510 Torches... it appears like you can screw them into a mod and get a torch... not so much. Didn't work on a mech mod or a reg mod... one did flash once on the IPV Mini 2 and then nothing... Epic fail... Gorge time!



Little silicon bakkies to store stuff in... could work for coils.



Screw Drivers baby! Epic win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/15)

lol @Rob Fisher just how many screwdrivers do you have in your collection now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol @Rob Fisher just how many screwdrivers do you have in your collection now?



Not too sure Stroods! I store them all over the place incase I NEED a screwdriver... I do need to see an expert about this problem... I can't help myself.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not too sure Stroods! I store them all over the place incase I NEED a screwdriver... I do need to see an expert about this problem... I can't help myself.



There is a screw driver epidemic at Rob's house.. Be careful people I think this is contagious.. Be Vigilant.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not too sure Stroods! I store them all over the place incase I NEED a screwdriver... I do need to see an expert about this problem... I can't help myself.



Lol Rob  You make me laugh! I must admit I am like that with Pens though and little notepads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not too sure Stroods! I store them all over the place incase I NEED a screwdriver... I do need to see an expert about this problem... I can't help myself.


Never mind those little wooden boxes Rob,you need some of these to store your screwdrivers

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Genosmate said:


> Never mind those little wooden boxes Rob,you need some of these to store your screwdrivers
> View attachment 32368



Those would be perfect John! Got any to spare?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Those would be perfect John! Got any to spare?


Matter of fact I do,but not sufficient quantity to store all your screwdrivers Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Those would be perfect John! Got any to spare?



Next time you're in JHB we'll get you some  theres an amazing plastic shop super close to us that I spend alot of time in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (29/7/15)

@Rob Fisher if oom is going to throw the 510 torches away pls throw them to my side . Have a plan for the 510 conectors.


----------



## Mike (29/7/15)

@Rob Fisher do you know what those "little silicon bakkies" are actually for?


----------



## Tom. F (29/7/15)

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher do you know what those "little silicon bakkies" are actually for?


Storage of devils lettuce?


----------



## Mike (29/7/15)

Tom. F said:


> Storage of devils lettuce?



Supposedly more like angel syrup - stuff is super sticky and very expensive, so silicone allows one to not waste any and handle it more easily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Mike said:


> Supposedly more like angel syrup - stuff is super sticky and very expensive, so silicone allows one to not waste any and handle it more easily.



oh.......thought it was used at the donor bank

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rvdwesth (29/7/15)

Got me the Goblin Mini today....

View attachment 32369

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike (29/7/15)

@rvdwesth I'd love to check that out!!! Mine's in transit :/


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Rob Fisher if oom is going to throw the 510 torches away pls throw them to my side . Have a plan for the 510 conectors.



Sure thing... will play with them a bit to see if I can get them to work and if they do end up the gorge pile I will send them to you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher do you know what those "little silicon bakkies" are actually for?



I do indeed! I was looking for something to store premade coils in and these seemed to fit the bill... at least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rvdwesth (29/7/15)

@Mike will show you tonight. Got this one at a steal when I went to go buy a Lemo2...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (29/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Got me the Goblin Mini today....
> View attachment 32370
> View attachment 32369


Sorry for hogging the thread but this tank is the Sh.. It is absolutely phenomenal! HUGE dense clouds, and a flavour explosion like I have never experienced.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not too sure Stroods! I store them all over the place incase I NEED a screwdriver... I do need to see an expert about this problem... I can't help myself.




Maby someone upstairs is telling you there a screw loose lol j/k

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie (29/7/15)

Tnks Peter and BigAnt 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Tnks Peter and BigAnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't tell me I need to get this too @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Redeemer (29/7/15)

Some long forgotten VapeMail!
Ordered over a month or so ago, but both me and Luke forgot about it... LoL
From VK Northcliff:
Taifun GT2
4 x Efest 2800's
iStick 30w and 50w rubbers for the parents
Suicide Bunny 6mg Mother's Milk
And VK Cheesecake on the house

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please don't tell me I need to get this too @Paulie!


You need to get this too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby!  Well more like Vape Mail related Mail! Made the mistake of going into the Plastics shop... little containers for something... well will think of something to put in them... and then a little tray to use to protect the desk during pit stops. And then some air tight containers to store juice and back up REO's in my main luggage when traveling to the USA next month!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Well more like Vape Mail related Mail! Made the mistake of going into the Plastics shop... little containers for something... well will think of something to put in them... and then a little tray to use to protect the desk during pit stops. And then some air tight containers to store juice and back up REO's in my main luggage when traveling to the USA next month!
> 
> View attachment 32410
> View attachment 32411


That container going through an xray is going to look explosive. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer (30/7/15)

Sooo.... VapeMail!!!

Got a little bit of Juice delivered to me, ordered yesterday, here by Lunch Time today, awesome service Mr @Zeki Hilmi ! 

Contents of the package goes like this :

2 x 100ml DARK FOREST 12mg
1 x 30ml DARK FOREST 12mg
1 x 100ml RED DEVIL 6mg
1 x 30ml RED DEVIL 6mg
1 x 100ml SUB ZERO 12mg
2 x 100ml BLOODY SUNDAY 6mg
1 x 30ml BLOODY SUNDAY 6mg

All 100ml bottles are mine, all 30ml bottles I'm taking to my parents this weekend.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jan (30/7/15)

Cool where can I get 100ml bottles? Don't see it on their site


----------



## Redeemer (30/7/15)

Jan said:


> Cool where can I get 100ml bottles? Don't see it on their site



Just contact @Zeki Hilmi with a conversation and he will make arrangements with you. They are soooo worth it!


----------



## Jan (30/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> Just contact @Zeki Hilmi with a conversation and he will make arrangements with you. They are soooo worth it!


Thx I really like dark forest will maybe order a 100ml bottle or two


----------



## Redeemer (30/7/15)

Dark Forest is AMAZING! Even if you have a crappy juice, just add some Dark Forest, and it all tastes sooo much better.
I use alot of my menthol/ mint juices to liven up other juices, or on their own if I crave those cold frosted throat hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (30/7/15)

Few goodies from Stash,










The New labels have a real nice texture

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/7/15)

VandaL said:


> Few goodies from Stash,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dark Starf...


----------



## Smoky Jordan (30/7/15)

Vape Mail oh yeah!! Thanks Vape Cartel for the great service. This will be the first time trying your juice can'take wait

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## R8B84 (30/7/15)

Gonna try the TC thing.

Excellent and quick service from @Vapemaxx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (30/7/15)

Thanks to @ComplexChaos and @Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (30/7/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks to @ComplexChaos and @Sir Vape.



Wow @Andre I see you really stepping out onto new territory ere lol Looking forward to your thoughts man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Wow @Andre I see you really stepping out onto new territory ere lol Looking forward to your thoughts man.


Shall do...eventually! Have the luxury of no hurry and waiting for the tips from the first adopters like @Yiannaki and yourself. Still learning the GEM tank and the SX Mini. Got the coiling for Kanthal and wicking on the GEM more or less ok now - flavour and clouds are just awesome. The smallest chamber in any RTA (and RDA for that matter) I have ever come across.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (30/7/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks to @ComplexChaos and @Sir Vape.


Amazing vape mail @Andre  don't think you'll be disappointed there!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KieranD (30/7/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Vape Mail oh yeah!! Thanks Vape Cartel for the great service. This will be the first time trying your juice can'take wait
> View attachment 32433



@Smoky Jordan let me know your thoughts on it


----------



## SHiBBY (31/7/15)

Hahaaa! YAAAAAAY! Smok M80 XPro Plus!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (31/7/15)

Awesome trade with @VapeSnow 
Now got me a HellBoy (Lemaga Clone) and Aspire Atlantis V2 (Authentic)









HellBoy looks AWEOME

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NnoS (31/7/15)

Vape mail!

Just a teeny bit of juices that I've been meaning to try, especially some of the VM range that certain forum members rave about. 



The Ego one is for a buddy. One of 3 smoking to vaping converts slowly starting to break under my oh so persuasive ways.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (31/7/15)

New supply of breakfast express






Note the difference between the 30ml that has been steeped and the 100ml bottle and is still fresh

@AndreFerreira you have a winner here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999 (31/7/15)

Just got VapeMail from Vape King. Super stoked! 

New Velocity Clone RDA. Some wire. VOCC coils for my subtank. Cotton and some rubber rings  

Thanx guys. 

Now I wait for my 25 flavours to arrive on Monday

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (31/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Just got VapeMail from Vape King. Super stoked!
> 
> New Velocity Clone RDA. Some wire. VOCC coils for my subtank. Cotton and some rubber rings
> 
> ...


Hows the bank balance looking . Welcome to the inside of the rabbit hole .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jebula999 (31/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Hows the bank balance looking . Welcome to the inside of the rabbit hole .


Eish, I'd rather not comment on that one 

But it's all for a good cause, I must say i have spent WAY more than what i thought i would. But I didn't know as much then as i do now.

This is one of those things that i will spend as much as needed in order to get a good vape/experience. And no matter how much i spend, i know it will be well worth it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (31/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Eish, I'd rather not comment on that one
> 
> But it's all for a good cause, I must say i have spent WAY more than what i thought i would. But I didn't know as much then as i do now.
> 
> This is one of those things that i will spend as much as needed in order to get a good vape/experience. And no matter how much i spend, i know it will be well worth it


Totally bru. I feel the exact same. And i love the fact that there is no end .


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

OK let's see if this Goliath 2 does well with a single coil temp sensing!



Another Subox for a mate!



Let's see if you have all been lying about this stuff!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (31/7/15)

Thank you @Oupa and VM 
Ideal for the cold weather we have in the States at the moment

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## thekeeperza (31/7/15)

Got a Goliath V2 from @ComplexChaos. 
Haven't got the wicking sorted yet but will try again tomorrow. 





And @Kieran was happy to relieve me of some cash today.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

kimbo said:


> Thank you @Oupa and VM
> Ideal for the cold weather we have in the States at the moment
> 
> View attachment 32538



I want one tooo!!!


----------



## kev mac (1/8/15)

audiophile011 said:


> @Cave Johnson I thought you'd never ask. Haha
> 
> #nomakeupselfie #nofilter #vapetheplanet
> 
> ...


A handsome mod if I say so myself


----------



## kev mac (1/8/15)

Andre said:


> Guess I shall be going on a world tour, courtesy of @WorldWonders! The full suite with a quality glossy pamphlet giving a concise description of each juice. My line of juices still to be tasted is now getting long - some restraint required.


Looks like the route my 3f vape order took.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (1/8/15)

thekeeperza said:


> Got a Goliath V2 from @ComplexChaos.
> Haven't got the wicking sorted yet but will try again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


Someone likes Gen.Custard me thinks.


----------



## thekeeperza (1/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Someone likes Gen.Custard me thinks.


Just a touch


----------



## Redeemer (1/8/15)

Picked up a little something for myself while at Eciggies to pic up DoC's order.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yoda (1/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Picked up a little something for myself while at Eciggies to pic up DoC's order.



What did you pay for a spool?


----------



## Redeemer (1/8/15)

@Yoda they were R100 per 15 foot spool.


----------



## Yoda (1/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> @Yoda they were R100 per 15 foot spool.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Lim (2/8/15)

It is here!! Can't wait to try it.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paulie (3/8/15)

Some cool new vapemail from USA 
1x hexohm 1x mutationv4 glass cap, drip tips and turbo 2.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (3/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Some cool new vapemail from USA
> 1x hexohm 1x mutationv4 glass cap, drip tips and turbo 2.
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy vapemail bro! You're making us all so jelly!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (3/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Some cool new vapemail from USA
> 1x hexohm 1x mutationv4 glass cap, drip tips and turbo 2.
> ..
> 
> ...



Man that box looks awesome. And I love the glass topcap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

Just in from @bjorncoetsee  Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Three and a half days from Paris to Koringberg! With a high end pamphlet telling, among others, of independent analyses guaranteeing the absence of diacetyl, acetyl propionyl, methanol, ambrox and parabens. 

Stocking up on Shinshiro (thai spices, red fruit and bourbon vanilla) and Antartica (menthol and sugarcane). New to try - Selene: _Veiled in a violet haze, the veracious currant meets the luscious flesh of morello cherry. A vivacious trio of the sun.
_
_



_​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Some cool new vapemail from USA
> 1x hexohm 1x mutationv4 glass cap, drip tips and turbo 2.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome vape mail. The glass cap is stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (3/8/15)

Aaaaand FINALLY got my order in from SirVape! Thanx @BigGuy and @Sir Vape, after China sorted out thier act, the delivery was very quick indeed 

In no particular order:
PRE-ORDER Evil Monk (Postless RDA) - Silver x 1
Kanthal A1 - 28ga x 2
PRE-ORDER Velocity (Free Bottom Feeder Attachment) RDA Clone - Silver x 1
Goblin Mini by Youde - Silver x 1
Ni200 Pure Nickel Wire - 28ga x 1
Billow RTA by Ehpro - Black x 1
PRE-ORDER Goliath V2 by Youde - Silver x 1

Sorry for the crappy pic, my table is flooded with weird lighting issues....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paulie (3/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Aaaaand FINALLY got my order in from SirVape! Thanx @BigGuy and @Sir Vape, after China sorted out thier act, the delivery was very quick indeed
> 
> In no particular order:
> PRE-ORDER Evil Monk (Postless RDA) - Silver x 1
> ...



Wow you going to be busy for a while with all this lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Some cool new vapemail from USA
> 1x hexohm 1x mutationv4 glass cap, drip tips and turbo 2.



EPIC Vape Mail @Paulie! I love that glass cap!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Aaaaand FINALLY got my order in from SirVape! Thanx
> 
> PRE-ORDER Evil Monk (Postless RDA) - Silver x 1



Looking forward to a review on the Evil MOnk when it arrives!


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Aaaaand FINALLY got my order in from SirVape! Thanx @BigGuy and @Sir Vape, after China sorted out thier act, the delivery was very quick indeed
> 
> In no particular order:
> PRE-ORDER Evil Monk (Postless RDA) - Silver x 1
> ...





Paulie said:


> Wow you going to be busy for a while with all this lol


My thoughts exactly. Enjoy at your leisure @Redeemer, you are a true collector.


----------



## Redeemer (3/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking forward to a review on the Evil MOnk when it arrives!



@Rob Fisher the Evil Monk(y) is already there, look in the pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (3/8/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> @Rob Fisher the Evil Monk(y) is already there, look in the pic



Ahhhh I just saw the pre-order description! Please let us know how it vapes etc when you have had a chance to play!


----------



## Paulie (3/8/15)

Redeemer said:


>



They are very cool but wash it 10 times its got bad case machine oil on it!

Here pic of my build and it very good 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## method1 (3/8/15)

Vendors must love this thread  brb getting stuff...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

My first order from Atomix Vapes promptly delivered! Thank you @Frostbite. One can never have enough batteries.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> My first order from Atomix Vapes promptly delivered! Thank you @Frostbite. One can never have enough batteries.


Ah, so it wasn't a typo after all. these 2900 efests do exist

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> Three and a half days from Paris to Koringberg!


Did these come in via DC 10 ... and how many stops did it take? Nairobi was a favourite stopover for me


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Did these come in via DC 10 ... and how many stops did it take? Nairobi was a favourite stopover for me


Lol, I have no idea. Came with DHL, included in the price with a minimum of 3 bottle order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (3/8/15)

I need to loose my Debit Card's pin number..... Seriously..... 





Still dont regret taking the plunge!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Yoda (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> Three and a half days from Paris to Koringberg! With a high end pamphlet telling, among others, of independent analyses guaranteeing the absence of diacetyl, acetyl propionyl, methanol, ambrox and parabens.
> 
> Stocking up on Shinshiro (thai spices, red fruit and bourbon vanilla) and Antartica (menthol and sugarcane). New to try - Selene: _Veiled in a violet haze, the veracious currant meets the luscious flesh of morello cherry. A vivacious trio of the sun.
> _
> ...



This sound like some juice Hanibal Lecter would vape!!! How does it taste in plain English LOL


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Yoda said:


> This sound like some juice Hanibal Lecter would vape!!! How does it taste in plain English LOL


Lol, I have no idea - shall let you now as soon as I crack the bottle to be vaped with a good serving of rare reverse seared human tissue.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yoda (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, I have no idea - shall let you now as soon as I crack the bottle to be vaped with a good serving of rare reverse seared human tissue.


Please do but you can vape it with a nice juicy steak and glass of wine that would be fine too XD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (3/8/15)

This just in, a bunch of flavours so I can pursue my secret "mystery prawn milk" diy recipe & some other goodies.
Thanks for the speedy service @Frostbite from Atomix.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69 (3/8/15)

The blackbird I got on Friday.The Vm4 and peach rooibos arrived a few mins ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (3/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Picked up a little something for myself while at Eciggies to pic up DoC's order.


Can't ever have too much wire as I've been finding out lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (3/8/15)

Sigelei 75W arrived today.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Redeemer (3/8/15)

Now doing two handed vaping, Zeph in left, Goblin in right, hit them together.... Blissful!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (3/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Now doing two handed vaping, Zeph in left, Goblin in right, hit them together.... Blissful!!!



pics!


----------



## Redeemer (3/8/15)

You can take a pic when we meet up @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (3/8/15)

Thank you @Lim . It is an awesome tank ! It was a pleasure meeting you . You are such a nice guy !

Smok TFV4

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/8/15)

Drumroll..... SMOK TFV4!!! 

Clouds for days!!! 




Some of the contents (kanger Coil sneaking into the pic)



Those Coils!!! Left to right Ego one mega Ni, Kanger Ni, TFV4 Quad Coil, TFV4 Tri Coil



All set up and ready to go

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/8/15)

@Rob Fisher That's why I couldn't order Milky Way over the weekend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Some long forgotten VapeMail!
> Ordered over a month or so ago, but both me and Luke forgot about it... LoL
> From VK Northcliff:
> Taifun GT2
> ...



How's the Taifun GT2 going @Redeemer?


----------



## Redeemer (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> How's the Taifun GT2 going @Redeemer?



@Silver alas, I have yet to get to building it. With all the inbound VapeMail, I just dont have the time to get to everything...


----------



## Average vapor Joe (4/8/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Drumroll..... SMOK TFV4!!!
> 
> Clouds for days!!!
> 
> ...


How is it????


----------



## Average vapor Joe (4/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh I just saw the pre-order description! Please let us know how it vapes etc when you have had a chance to play!


Hey guys. The evil monk is a winner. Great flavour and nice for short pulls. It can still do lung hits but the airflow is not massive even with all 4 air holes open. Building is fun and it is a nice Atty overall. But pls make sure your top drip tip threads are smooth when you receive it. If not sand it down a little. I unfortunately stripped my evil monk drip tip and now have to use cotton in the threads in order to make a tight fit. I would definitely recommend buying one, however, I Is so tiny that the "space" that is advertised is not there. It is a flavour chaser for sure and I doubt I would attemp putting a fused Clapton in there.
Thanks for the great service @Sir Vape
Edit: also if you have shaky hands or no patience ... I would reccomend finding a hand hex driver of 0.9-1.0 as this makes screwing and unscrewing much easier

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> @Silver alas, I have yet to get to building it. With all the inbound VapeMail, I just dont have the time to get to everything...



no worries - i know the feeling 
When you get round to it - it may help to download the original instruction manual here:
http://www.smokerstore.de/WebRoot/Store11/Shops/61925514/MediaGallery/TGT2_Manual_HiRes_Final_E.pdf

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> no worries - i know the feeling
> When you get round to it - it may help to download the original instruction manual here:
> http://www.smokerstore.de/WebRoot/Store11/Shops/61925514/MediaGallery/TGT2_Manual_HiRes_Final_E.pdf



Thank you for that Meneer, will sure come in handy!
I did download it, and sped read it one night (Did a google search, and got to one of the threads here on ECSSA)
Will read it more in depth when the time comes to build mine (Also using the advice given on this forum regarding coils and wicking)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (4/8/15)

I don't always remember to post up my vapemail. But when I do...














Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey (4/8/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Drumroll..... SMOK TFV4!!!
> 
> Clouds for days!!!
> 
> ...



@Cave Johnson don't you think the TFV4 vapour production is just crazy ? Perfect lung hit device.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

And a test drive of a new supplier (well new for me)... Complex Chaos! Chicken Dinner order!

Ordered late yesterday and courier delivered today. Tick.
Nicely packaged and everything arrived in a nice box that looks good and well branded! Tick.


Juice bottles packed into little box's! Nice touch!
Sticker included. Nice touch!



Bottles had good leak proof and tamper proof outer plastic shell! Nice touch!
Nice glass bottles with decent drippers! Tick.
Only the scarey pictures on the bottle are not a tick for me! 



All round a chicken dinner order! Will test juices in the next few days! Good one @ComplexChaos!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

And then to add to the Chicken Dinner delivery I got a PM from Peter to ask if my delivery had arrived because he was checking to see all orders done and mine said still out on delivery! That was an awesome PM @ComplexChaos! Makes me feel like you care about my order!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jebula999 (4/8/15)

So today was the day, VAPE MAIL!!

Shoutout to @Melinda at SkyBlue for being so kind and generous to send me some recipe's as well as some flavours for me to try a better angle at DIY Mixing! Can't quite put in words how sweet this was of you  So i went ahead and ordered some PG and VG as well as a lot of Nic to accompany the flavours, and 2 battery holders for safety 

I have made 2 of the recipes and will make the remaining tomorrow  So far so good!




Then I would like to give a shout to @drew at Valley Vapour for all the awesome TFA flavours, bottles, VG i forgot i ordered and the recipes listed on your site! Unicorn Milk and Looper are quite something!




Lastly here is a pic of my full delivery today  Biggest one to date! The start of something amazing!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (4/8/15)

Thanks @Paulie for organizing my Mutation XS from the US. She's a beaut, and the flavour production is awesome.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/8/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Cave Johnson don't you think the TFV4 vapour production is just crazy ? Perfect lung hit device.



It's ridiculous lol! I love it! 

@Average vapor Joe Mini review coming soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (5/8/15)

Some sweet vapemail .

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

Drum Roll... Epic Vape Mail Baby! 

Surprise Vape Mail!



Beautiful packaging and beautiful bottles! Stunning! Can't wait to try these juices! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

@Rob Fisher Please please uncle rob 



It was created specially for you 

Sorry I could not resist

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Keith Milton (5/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drum Roll... Epic Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Surprise Vape Mail!
> View attachment 32887
> ...


 
Awesome juices, had a taste of them and like the all except the popcorn one ( Peasant Sauce ),
other than that they all great Juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (5/8/15)

so i asked @Rob Fisher if he could help with a stinkie on a budget and boy did he.
i will add more juice and waiting on a Dovpo from @kimbo. it should be a good start to get him going and hopefully stinkie free soon.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## method1 (5/8/15)

A couple of new arrivals…

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Thanks to @Vaperite South Africa for the juice for testing! Plus the special bottles not in the picture! This should keep me busy for sometime!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

method1 said:


> A couple of new arrivals…
> 
> View attachment 32900



I see the classic Bobas in the background @method1 
Class

By the way, are you a musician? If so, can you play us a tune!?


----------



## VandaL (6/8/15)

18 x Authentic VTC5's 
2x Authentic baby Petri drip tips
3x Cotton bacon 2.0
and some freebies from vapordna

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (6/8/15)

VandaL said:


> 18 x Authentic VTC5's
> 2x Authentic baby Petri drip tips
> 3x Cotton bacon 2.0
> and some freebies from vapordna


Awesome battery haul bud .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (6/8/15)

Silver said:


> I see the classic Bobas in the background @method1
> Class
> 
> By the way, are you a musician? If so, can you play us a tune!?



Yes, stocked up a bit on boba's (more bottles that aren't in the pic) - it's an old fave although I'm starting to wish they'd make it in 3mg 

I am in the music biz, and you've probably heard my stuff without knowing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (6/8/15)

Cool. I'm also in the music bizz 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (6/8/15)

I would say judging by the frequency of posts here though that we're both more in the inhaling biz

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom (6/8/15)

New juice.... lets see how this one goes. Its Battenberg cake. Cake with Marzipan and Apricot. Still looking for marzipan flavours anyway

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Don't you just hate handling rolls of Kanthal and Nickel? Well I found just the thing cruising on Amazon in the beading section! We use similar goodies for our fishing line but the wire is so much more of a pain... thought these may work and they work perfectly! They are Chicken Dinner buys!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13 | Funny 2 | Useful 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Don't you just hate handling rolls of Kanthal and Nickel? Well I found just the thing cruising on Amazon in the beading section! We use similar goodies for our fishing line but the wire is so much more of a pain... thought these may work and they work perfectly! They are Chicken Dinner buys!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

Mail Mail Baby! 

Now that I'm starting to taste juices more I have invested in a few Drippers!

Project Sub Ohm Mutation X V4
Project Sub Ohm Freakshow Mini
Royal Hunter RDA
Turbo V2 RDA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom (6/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Don't you just hate handling rolls of Kanthal and Nickel? Well I found just the thing cruising on Amazon in the beading section! We use similar goodies for our fishing line but the wire is so much more of a pain... thought these may work and they work perfectly! They are Chicken Dinner buys!
> 
> ...


fantastic idea! Most of my spools have detangled, and it is a pain. Just found this spool tamer on amazon.de as well....just one question @Rob Fisher :
What is the minimum width of the spool for this to be fitted? I have the spools that are supplied by Zivipf.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

Tom said:


> fantastic idea! Most of my spools have detangled, and it is a pain. Just found this spool tamer on amazon.de as well....just one question @Rob Fisher :
> What is the minimum width of the spool for this to be fitted? I have the spools that are supplied by Zivipf.



@Tom it looks like it will handle a few different sizes from small to large!


----------



## GadgetFreak (6/8/15)

VandaL said:


> 18 x Authentic VTC5's
> 2x Authentic baby Petri drip tips
> 3x Cotton bacon 2.0
> and some freebies from vapordna



Great stuff man! If I did not vape I would have thought that you are trying to rebuild a laptop battery


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Redeemer said:


>


Wow, where are the posts?I like it regardless .


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Paulie said:


> They are very cool but wash it 10 times its got bad case machine oil on it!
> 
> Here pic of my build and it very good
> 
> ...


Way cool!


----------



## Redeemer (7/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Wow, where are the posts?I like it regardless .



Hi @kev mac , thats the selling point, Postless DRA 
Sadly my week has been too hectic to get to all my Vape Mail, so have not had the time on my hands to sit down with this one.
But I did make time to build the Velocity.... And to sum it up in one word... DAMN!!!
That think kicks like an angry bull, on Red Bull.... Built it 9 wraps 26G A1 Kanthal VapoWire spaced coils.
And dripped a mixture of 6mg juice, with a few 12mg menthol juice added for taste. Had the airflow about 1/8th open, to get a nice airy draw without feeling like a free flow.

Chain vaped it, and ended up lying on my bed, cross eyed, not able to function any further...
Error... Error...
Brain shut down...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (7/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't you just hate handling rolls of Kanthal and Nickel? Well I found just the thing cruising on Amazon in the beading section! We use similar goodies for our fishing line but the wire is so much more of a pain... thought these may work and they work perfectly! They are Chicken Dinner buys!



So simple but So effective
Find of the month
Thanks Dude

Seal of approval

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (7/8/15)

Vapemail. Thanks to @vaperite for the awesome Kanger evod mega I won. Sorry for the lack of fotos, will remedy when I have the kit on me again. Literally first thing I did was put the battery on charge and when it was done ran it down the road to the one lady I know. She's a smoker in dire need of an ecig. hoping I can lure her to the vape side of life

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Finally managed to snag a Divo (BF)... probably the first ever BF Atty ever made in the old days! And a sample of Snozzberry Juice and a check your battery goodie!



Some really high quality drip tip from Mole Hill Mountain Drip Tips in the USA!



They really are works of art!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Mike (7/8/15)

Oh wow. Those drip tips look excellent!!! Especially like the brown flamed one in the middle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (7/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mail Mail Baby!
> 
> Now that I'm starting to taste juices more I have invested in a few Drippers!
> 
> ...


Rob if you ever sell the turbo v2. Can I please have first dibs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

@Rob Fisher - those drip tips do look very beautiful!

By the way, that little voltage doohickey looks similar to the "Johan doohickey"
except that it has bare wire ends. Maybe you can attach the little probes like on Johan's one...
@johan, what you think?

I am dreading if my doohickey decides to kick the bucket one day - so am planning ahead...


----------



## johan (7/8/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - those drip tips do look very beautiful!
> 
> By the way, that little voltage doohickey looks similar to the "Johan doohickey"
> except that it has bare wire ends. Maybe you can attach the little probes like on Johan's one...
> ...



Looks similar, but not the same - rather replace the wires with silicone type wires (for flexibility) than to bother about probes. Don't worry Silver, they should last a life time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

Thanks @johan - that's like music to my ears 
Its funny how attached to the little doohickey I have become.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/8/15)

New goodies.
Because @Rob Fisher keeps telling me to try these



Some nice Leadwood and Monkey Thorn.Has to be vape mail because its going to become some mods

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - those drip tips do look very beautiful!
> 
> By the way, that little voltage doohickey looks similar to the "Johan doohickey"
> except that it has bare wire ends. Maybe you can attach the little probes like on Johan's one...
> ...



Yip it's exactly like my Ohm Johan one... just a smaller version.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice to last me on my overseas trip! And a Cap to wear on the trip and into Vape Shops!



And a Vapour Mountain Hoodie to keep me warm on the trip!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paulie (7/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mail Mail Baby!
> 
> Now that I'm starting to taste juices more I have invested in a few Drippers!
> 
> ...


Great Stuff Rob!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Personal Delivery from Sir Vape! And @BigGuy kindly rebuilt my Goliath 2 with 26g dual coils and bacon cotton! Vaping up a storm with Fogg's Sauce First Flight!

Sigelei 75 - Awesome little Mod! No rattles at all!





Then some 1,2Ω coils for the new subtank... some more The Milky Way and some batteries... this stuff is for converts and mates!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (7/8/15)

@Rob Fisher looks like i am going to have coffee with Oom Rob as much as i have coffee with @Sir Vape aka (HOBBIT) cause they hate making coils.


----------



## PutRid (7/8/15)

Can we please make a thread called "fishers errday all day vape mail" - oh the envy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher looks like i am going to have coffee with Oom Rob as much as i have coffee with @Sir Vape aka (HOBBIT) cause they hate making coils.



Big time @BigGuy! I have 4 new drippers that need attention! I keep looking at the box's and then open one of the box's and then put it back in the box...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

PutRid said:


> Can we please make a thread called "fishers errday all day vape mail" - oh the envy.



The vape mail is drying up fast and there will be a month without vape mail (The whole of September) so I'm making hay while the sun shines!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

For 2 new converts in Koringberg! I see mini vape meets on the horizon.

Thank you to @ComplexChaos, Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and Juicy Joes (@ShaneW).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mail Mail Baby!
> 
> Now that I'm starting to taste juices more I have invested in a few Drippers!
> 
> ...


You must have a warehouse to fit your gear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Hi @kev mac , thats the selling point, Postless DRA
> Sadly my week has been too hectic to get to all my Vape Mail, so have not had the time on my hands to sit down with this one.
> But I did make time to build the Velocity.... And to sum it up in one word... DAMN!!!
> That think kicks like an angry bull, on Red Bull.... Built it 9 wraps 26G A1 Kanthal VapoWire spaced coils.
> ...


Let us know how she vapes when you get to it


----------



## sneakydino (7/8/15)

Friday vapemail is the best vapemail

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (7/8/15)

Got myself a little stealth vape. Going overseas on honeymoon and needed a spare device that is a bit more pocket friendly than my BT50. Cheap as chips for R550 and it takes Atlantis coils which is a bonus.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Got myself a little stealth vape. Going overseas on honeymoon and needed a spare device that is a bit more pocket friendly than my BT50. Cheap as chips for R550 and it takes Atlantis coils which is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got one last weekend. that little battery is pretty derp, have managed to run a 0.18 build on it without issues. Tanks, decent too.


----------



## Eequinox (7/8/15)

Andre said:


> For 2 new converts in Koringberg! I see mini vape meets on the horizon.
> 
> Thank you to @ComplexChaos, Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and Juicy Joes (@ShaneW).


I just having to hang in there for a while i will be gitting mine in 10 days from a friend who is on holiday in the UK can't wait to get off the twisp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit (7/8/15)

@n0ugh7_zw yeah just gave it a go with the 0.3 coil and it vapes like a champ. Tried my Atlantis on it and it vapes brilliantly. Very happy with it from the 5 minutes of testing I've done. See the battery can go down to 0.15ohms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (7/8/15)

moonunit said:


> @n0ugh7_zw yeah just gave it a go with the 0.3 coil and it vapes like a champ. Tried my Atlantis on it and it vapes brilliantly. Very happy with it from the 5 minutes of testing I've done. See the battery can go down to 0.15ohms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now if only they would bring just the battery out in black, sales would literally be off the charts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

sneakydino said:


> Friday vapemail is the best vapemail


The rest of the wk.ain't too bad either


----------



## ET (7/8/15)

ET said:


> Vapemail. Thanks to @vaperite for the awesome Kanger evod mega I won. Sorry for the lack of fotos, will remedy when I have the kit on me again. Literally first thing I did was put the battery on charge and when it was done ran it down the road to the one lady I know. She's a smoker in dire need of an ecig. hoping I can lure her to the vape side of life








Oh yeah almost forgot. Zipped past @Just B this afternoon after work and collected some flavourings and PG for some fun weekend DIY'ing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris du Toit (7/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Got myself a little stealth vape. Going overseas on honeymoon and needed a spare device that is a bit more pocket friendly than my BT50. Cheap as chips for R550 and it takes Atlantis coils which is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bud, where did you buy the ijust 2 from? Also interested in getting myself one.


----------



## moonunit (7/8/15)

@Chris du Toit got it from Egocigs, they are a vendor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris du Toit (7/8/15)

Thanks @moonunit


----------



## Keith Milton (7/8/15)

Just received my Bottom Fed Rogue today and loving it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Just received my Bottom Fed Rogue today and loving it


One of my favourites. And no leaking!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Andre said:


> For 2 new converts in Koringberg! I see mini vape meets on the horizon.
> 
> Thank you to @ComplexChaos, Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and Juicy Joes (@ShaneW).


Couldn't make up your mind, so got 2 of each?


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Got myself a little stealth vape. Going overseas on honeymoon and needed a spare device that is a bit more pocket friendly than my BT50. Cheap as chips for R550 and it takes Atlantis coils which is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to you and the Mrs.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/8/15)

ET said:


> Now if only they would bring just the battery out in black, sales would literally be off the charts


They should ditch the iJust logo too. It kinda cheapens the look.


----------



## Zahz (8/8/15)

After visiting this website and reading about everyone's Vape stories I realized just how much I am missing out on Vaping Life. Without procrastinating I decided to join the club. However I decided to skip the twisp range and start of with the new Eleaf Ijust 2. 

For the price of getting a twisp Clearo I got a device that puts their aero to shame at a really cool price for a full package of everything to get you started besides flavour lol. 
Having known nothing about Vaping this thing is Eezy Peezy to use and fits perfect in my pocket. Did I mention the clouds it produces and the great flavour it gives of. Glad I found this before going to a twisp stand lol. 

Any advice on some e-liquid flavours to try out ? And some Vaping advice to get me into the game?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (8/8/15)

Zahz said:


> After visiting this website and reading about everyone's Vape stories I realized just how much I am missing out on Vaping Life. Without procrastinating I decided to join the club. However I decided to skip the twisp range and start of with the new Eleaf Ijust 2.
> 
> For the price of getting a twisp Clearo I got a device that puts their aero to shame at a really cool price for a full package of everything to get you started besides flavour lol.
> Having known nothing about Vaping this thing is Eezy Peezy to use and fits perfect in my pocket. Did I mention the clouds it produces and the great flavour it gives of. Glad I found this before going to a twisp stand lol.
> ...


Try this thread to get you into the game: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
Flavour is so subjective, very difficult to advise. Nearest to you is probably @Sir Vape. Check out their web site (www.sirvape.co.za). They have a huge selection of juices - see if anything catches your fancy. Also look in our juice review section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/8/15)

Zaheer you're lucky with 3 juice manufacturers in durban. Sirvape, hazeworks and justB. All have great juices at good prices

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zahz (8/8/15)

Andre said:


> Try this thread to get you into the game: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
> Flavour is so subjective, very difficult to advise. Nearest to you is probably @Sir Vape. Check out their web site (www.sirvape.co.za). They have a huge selection of juices - see if anything catches your fancy. Also look in our juice review section.



Thanks Mate...
iv just had a look at the intro thread right now.

will surely be visiting sir vape soon to get some liquids. I was thinking the same thing Flavour is more subjective to user preference.
i think im more for the sweet stuff.

thanks for your help really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (8/8/15)

ET said:


> Zaheer you're lucky with 3 juice manufacturers in durban. Sirvape, hazeworks and justB. All have great juices at good prices



I've been searching last night and those names really sound familiar. Have you guys had any flavours that you recommend trying from them? will be checking Hazeworks today as i found out he's not really far from me. hopefully will find something good and will also let you guys know about my trip to Hazeworks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/8/15)

*Sapor RDA by Wotofo (Authentic)*

Picked this up from the post office. Gotta say so far I'm in love. I think riptrippers reviewed a preproduction unit. Because the machining on this is flawless. Flavour is really good. Better than my Derringer. Hell better than my magma too!






I got it from Evolution Vaping in the UK cost $36.47 including shipping.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (8/8/15)

Arrived yesterday, but only had time to unwrap it now
and if lucky use it later when the batteries are charged

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Andre said:


> For 2 new converts in Koringberg! I see mini vape meets on the horizon.
> 
> Thank you to @ComplexChaos, Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and Juicy Joes (@ShaneW).



Awesome convert mail @Andre!
What flavour is that VM big bottle? Cant see the label so well. 
As a matter of interest, how did you pick those 3 juices? Did the converts try them first?

Wishing you well for potential Koringberg mini vape meets!!
That is brilliant.


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Zahz said:


> I've been searching last night and those names really sound familiar. Have you guys had any flavours that you recommend trying from them? will be checking Hazeworks today as i found out he's not really far from me. hopefully will find something good and will also let you guys know about my trip to Hazeworks



Hi @Zahz 

Saw your question earlier about finding the right juices and that you think you like the sweeter ones. My advice to you is take it slow and have an open mind. Try as many as you can. Go for it - it can take time - but once you find a few winners you really like then you will be sailing away!

Here is a post I wrote a while back that I think will help as well:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-to-vaping-what-juice-brand-is-the-best.t13164/#post-246212

It has links to a few other posts that I think will add value.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/15)

Willyza said:


> Arrived yesterday, but only had time to unwrap it now
> and if lucky use it later when the batteries are charged


Cool! I think this is the first X Cube II in this thread 

I'm dying to hear your impressions on this mod. How bright is the LED button lighting and can the brightness be adjusted?

It's a great looking mod, enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome convert mail @Andre!
> What flavour is that VM big bottle? Cant see the label so well.
> As a matter of interest, how did you pick those 3 juices? Did the converts try them first?
> 
> ...


That is VM Berry Blaze, which the one convert chose herself after trying several of our juices. The Peaches was compliments of @Complex Chaos, which I coincidentally vaped the other day - lovely peaches and cream. The other convert is a 77 year old cranky Frenchmen, smoking Gauloises for probably more than 50 years - still have to put him through the paces.


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Andre said:


> That is VM Berry Blaze, which the one convert chose herself after trying several of our juices. The Peaches was compliments of @Complex Chaos, which I coincidentally vaped the other day - lovely peaches and cream. The other convert is a 77 year old cranky Frenchmen, smoking Gauloises for probably more than 50 years - still have to put him through the paces.



Ah, thanks @Andre - so nice to hear the backstory.
Hence, The Virus as a start for the cranky Frenchman 
Well, if anyone needs an authentic tobacco vape in Koringberg, you are the main man!


----------



## Raslin (8/8/15)

That xcube is striking. Which vendor stocks it?


----------



## Rafique (8/8/15)

Willyza said:


> Arrived yesterday, but only had time to unwrap it now
> and if lucky use it later when the batteries are charged
> 
> 
> If I could rate winner 10 times I would great setup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zahz (9/8/15)

Andre said:


> Try this thread to get you into the game: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
> Flavour is so subjective, very difficult to advise. Nearest to you is probably @Sir Vape. Check out their web site (www.sirvape.co.za). They have a huge selection of juices - see if anything catches your fancy. Also look in our juice review section.


----------



## Zahz (9/8/15)

Zahz said:


> Thanks Mate...
> iv just had a look at the intro thread right now.
> 
> will surely be visiting sir vape soon to get some liquids. I was thinking the same thing Flavour is more subjective to user preference.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/8/15)

Willyza said:


> Arrived yesterday, but only had time to unwrap it now
> and if lucky use it later when the batteries are charged



Love the XCUBE II

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Finally broke down and got another Dual 18650 Mod! Snow Wolf Baby! 200W of pure power! So far I'm loving this mod... even switches between TC and Normal by itself!

It reminds me of my iPhone... it's a beautiful mod! Really stunning!

May I present the Snow Wold 200W with the awesome Royal Hunter RDA and the Sigelei 75W with the Freakshow Mini!




I am vaping like a BOSS!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (10/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally broke down and got another Dual 18650 Mod! Snow Wolf Baby! 200W of pure power! So far I'm loving this mod... even switches between TC and Normal by itself!
> 
> ...


Does it support Ti?


----------



## capetocuba (10/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally broke down and got another Dual 18650 Mod! Snow Wolf Baby! 200W of pure power! So far I'm loving this mod... even switches between TC and Normal by itself!
> 
> ...


That drip tip is not same colour as freakshow mini Rob? Why not try a short wide bore one and push that baby to its limits


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Does it support Ti?



I'm not sure...


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> That drip tip is not same colour as freakshow mini Rob? Why not try a short wide bore one and push that baby to its limits



It was the only whitish drip tip I could find... but will do that! 

But I love the Royal Hunter much more... it rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (10/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not sure...


Officially it does not unfortunately 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (10/8/15)

Super late post thanks to telkom but none the less.. 

Epic vapemail from Vapour Mountain on Tuesday morning 

I won a VM appeal hamper consisting of a hoodie, scarf, beanie, shirt, cap and a 100ml bottle of my ADV VM4





The scarf and hoodie is my prize possessions haha Love it! 

At the same time I ordered a Delrin Reo button cover, 30g kanthal, 30ml of Chocmint and Tropical Ice and a 100ml's of XXX 


Just a shout out to VM, @Oupa and Chrystel, its always a pleasure dealing with you, your service and products are a top class act and I would recommend you any day of the week. Thank you for the awesome prize

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Super late post thanks to telkom but none the less..
> 
> Epic vapemail from Vapour Mountain on Tuesday morning
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Am curious to know how "telkom" made that super late?


----------



## DoubleD (10/8/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Am curious to know how "telkom" made that super late?



My telephone line was down for almost a week, which meant no internet (I dont do tapatalk lol) so couldn't post my glorious vape mail haha 
Sunday afternoon eventually I was back online  I was super unhappy with telkom this weekend lol


----------



## Andre (10/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> My telephone line was down for almost a week, which meant no internet (I dont do tapatalk lol) so couldn't post my glorious vape mail haha
> Sunday afternoon eventually I was back online  I was super unhappy with telkom this weekend lol


Hehe, now I get it - super late forum post not SAPO post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkDBN (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally broke down and got another Dual 18650 Mod! Snow Wolf Baby! 200W of pure power! So far I'm loving this mod... even switches between TC and Normal by itself!
> 
> ...



 Can't beat them twin 18650's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Subox's to replace "stolen" ones... my peeps see the Subox and want it from me... Kanthal and batteries for one of my converts!



Vape Bag Baby!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Redeemer (11/8/15)

Mr Courier man delivered me something!
Big thanx to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy from SirVape for the excellent service, again :anirock::anirock::anirock:

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Andre (11/8/15)

What used to be my favourite pure NET (naturally extracted tobacco) - Cigarillos from House of Liquids in the EU, my new favourite NET - Ashy Bac from Mike's Mega Mixes (@Mike) and some samples of other MMM juices to try. Whopee - no need to import the expensive stuff anymore - winner, winner, chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## KimH (11/8/15)

Thanks @Melinda - awesome service as always. 
And I finally got around to tasting the Happy Holidays - absolutely fabulous!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (11/8/15)

Vape mail from @hands 


Some realy nice Cinnamon Danish and two realy well made drip tips



I love your work mate, 100% hand crafted @hands driptip for my VT40. Now just to save up to get one for my Reo.
Talking about the rest will follow in the Reo mail thread

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Zahz (11/8/15)

My Subox mini has finally arrived. Got my Yellow Mate into Vaping and that smile says it all! Managed to get him of the stinkies and join the Vape lifestyle. It's been a day and enjoying it to the Max. 

Topped my tank with some suicide bunny for starters and so far so good . 

Remember, stinkies are bad and Vaping is the future. And the the future is now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Zahz (11/8/15)

KimH said:


> Thanks @Melinda - awesome service as always.
> And I finally got around to tasting the Happy Holidays - absolutely fabulous!!
> View attachment 33361



Cool stuff! Also received mine today from @Melinda came looking all special in a gift bag and that was really sweet of you. 

Thanks for the great service

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (12/8/15)

Some DR Crimmys Custard and Cereal vapes. $30 for 125ml, reviews say Crimmys juice vapes like proper premium juice($20 per 30ml) 
120ml Fro Yo
3x MXJO 2800mah 18650s
Black SX Sleeve





Nitecore MH20 , for the times you need a mini sun in your pocket

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba (12/8/15)

Couldn't let Donnie aka @VandaL steal all the thunder ... here's my care package 
Was 2 x 125ml Dr Crimmy's, Drip Club Jackpot & Fro Yo 120ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

VandaL said:


> Some DR Crimmys Custard and Cereal vapes. $30 for 125ml, reviews say Crimmys juice vapes like proper premium juice($20 per 30ml)
> 120ml Fro Yo
> 3x MXJO 2800mah 18650s
> Black SX Sleeve
> ...





capetocuba said:


> Couldn't let Donnie aka @VandaL steal all the thunder ... here's my care package
> Was 2 x 125ml Dr Crimmy's, Drip Club Jackpot & Fro Yo 120ml
> View attachment 33427
> View attachment 33428


Wow, great juices. Dr Crimmy's Custard even better than Grants?


----------



## capetocuba (12/8/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, great juices. Dr Crimmy's Custard even better than Grants?


Its smells amazing, will vape tonight and give feedback

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (12/8/15)

Thanks @SirVape and @BigGuy!




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer (12/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Couldn't let Donnie aka @VandaL steal all the thunder ... here's my care package
> Was 2 x 125ml Dr Crimmy's, Drip Club Jackpot & Fro Yo 120ml
> View attachment 33427
> View attachment 33428



FroYo in 120ml?!? Where you get that from @capetocuba ?


----------



## capetocuba (12/8/15)

Kaizer said:


> FroYo in 120ml?!? Where you get that from @capetocuba ?


From ejuices.com they had a sale on


----------



## VandaL (12/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> From ejuices.com they had a sale on

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kaizer (12/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> From ejuices.com they had a sale on



Jealous I am


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Two white silicon covers for the Subox's, a Sapor dripper and both grades of Fibre Freaks!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## method1 (12/8/15)

Stuff…

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (12/8/15)

My first batch of vapemail for this week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> My first batch of vapemail for this week.



That Goblin Mini looks so cute! I should get mine this week as well! Keep me posted and the best build for it please Marzy Baby!


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 33476
> 
> 
> Stuff…


is that the diy juice kit on the right ?


----------



## method1 (12/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> is that the diy juice kit on the right ?



Yes, although the flasks aren't in their because I'd just used them to mix something.


----------



## crack2483 (13/8/15)

Special thanks to @Dubz @ShaneW and Complex Chaos

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/8/15)

I have not posted for a while. What better way to than with VAPEMAIL 

Shot to VapeMOB

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/15)

Vapemail for @KieranD at vape cartel.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> I have not posted for a while. What better way to than with VAPEMAIL
> 
> Shot to VapeMOB
> 
> View attachment 33536


Awesome. Both great RTAs imo. Currently vaping the Goliath V2 on their stock coil - much impressed. And the Goblin Mini is so cute, but packs a punch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (13/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> My first batch of vapemail for this week.
> 
> View attachment 33498
> 
> ...


Looks sick af

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/8/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome. Both great RTAs imo. Currently vaping the Goliath V2 on their stock coil - much impressed. And the Goblin Mini is so cute, but packs a punch.


yup my thoughts as well. damn now i need a new mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> yup my thoughts as well. damn now i need a new mod


Lol, @Keyaam, @Nooby and @Marzuq have really built up my envy frenzy with their Mini Goblins on their new IPV D2s!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/8/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, @Keyaam, @Nooby and @Marzuq have really built up my envy frenzy with their Mini Goblins on their new IPV D2s!


thinking the same thing. but i also want the sig 75

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (13/8/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, @Keyaam, @Nooby and @Marzuq have really built up my envy frenzy with their Mini Goblins on their new IPV D2s!



Lol... Ag man, you have the SX mini and billow 2(If I'm not mistaken? not too sure about this 1). Overall, love this combo. I'm sure @Keyaam and @Marzuq can attest to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/15)

Right, let's see what all the fuss is about....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (13/8/15)

Some vape mail from a top man in Durban @Rob Fisher.
A gadget to stop Kanthal getting in a mess,coils for a Subtank and a sleeve for the Subox
An RDA with a built in Vuvuzela,good fun this thing!
And a Shamus mod,must say @Justin Pattrick has made a really great quality mech.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan (13/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> Some vape mail from a top man in Durban @Rob Fisher.
> A gadget to stop Kanthal getting in a mess,coils for a Subtank and a sleeve for the Subox
> An RDA with a built in Vuvuzela,good fun this thing!
> And a Shamus mod,must say @Justin Pattrick has made a really great quality mech.
> View attachment 33540



I think that RDA is more of a "Vu*r*uzela"  after hearing it on skype last night, BTW what did you do to p...off Rob that much that he send you that k@k RDA?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Replacement RM2 (Brass) from Reosmods!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (13/8/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, great juices. Dr Crimmy's Custard even better than Grants?


Ok vaped both the custard & pebbles last night. Lets say I am very happy with my purchase. The custard is smooth & tasty, letting it steep for another month. The pebbles is awesome sauce right now!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Ok vaped both the custard & pebbles last night. Lets say I am very happy with my purchase. The custard is smooth & tasty, letting it steep for another month. The pebbles is awesome sauce right now!


Thanks. I checked out that site. Wow, massive selection of juices. How is shipping?


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/15)

I'm going to try dripper again, word on the street is that this thing is ok.... we shall see 




Oh ya, had to grab me some Grapefruit juice too

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/15)

And now, the most epic-est Vapemail ever!

Thank you so much @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff, this totally made my week! Can't wait to get stuck in 

You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> And now, the most epic-est Vapemail ever!
> 
> Thank you so much @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff, this totally made my week! Can't wait to get stuck in



Chicken Dinner Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (13/8/15)

Seeing the reviews on the v2 I can't wait to try the reload. More airflow : YES; bigger juice channels: YES 
Exited: definitely


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm going to try dripper again, word on the street is that this thing is ok.... we shall see
> 
> View attachment 33545
> 
> ...


Let us know. Really enjoying mine. With AshyBac at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (13/8/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks. I checked out that site. Wow, massive selection of juices. How is shipping?


Shipping with mates via myus and DHL. Works out quite a bit. But it's worth it for the speed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, @Keyaam, @Nooby and @Marzuq have really built up my envy frenzy with their Mini Goblins on their new IPV D2s!


 @Andre you have to get the pair. 
I used my d2 goblin mini combo all day. On a smurf battery with dual 0.38ohm coil @35watts I vaped about 10ml juice with a wee bit battery left. That's a winner. Tiny mod with loads of power and awesome battery life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Andre you have to get the pair.
> I used my d2 goblin mini combo all day. On a smurf battery with dual 0.38ohm coil @35watts I vaped about 10ml juice with a wee bit battery left. That's a winner. Tiny mod with loads of power and awesome battery life


Lol, had it in the basket twice already.


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, had it in the basket twice already.



Hit the check out button you will not be disappointed. 
Goblin mini = dripper style flavour 
D2 = single 18650 battery capable of vaping 10ml juice 

I just loaded my mxjo battery I got today so I'm expecting at least 15ml juice now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno (13/8/15)

Thanx SkyBlue, this is one helluva tank, flavour is up there with the best, and vapour, well, still waiting for the weather to change back to normal in my room. Smok TFV4... I'll need a higher wattage mod now, this tank is a 60W+ beast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> And now, the most epic-est Vapemail ever!
> 
> Thank you so much @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff, this totally made my week! Can't wait to get stuck in
> 
> ...


those bottels look soo cool


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> those bottels look soo cool


They're so shiny 

Some guys were saying that they can't see the juice level, I scraped the side of one bottle with a blade to remove a strip of the plating and now I can see clearly now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (14/8/15)

The first to come in, still a few out there. This lot only took 10 weeks. No idea why I ordered the Ni200 coils, they are 0.15 ohms. Anyone know what they can be used in safely?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Robert Howes said:


> The first to come in, still a few out there. This lot only took 10 weeks. No idea why I ordered the Ni200 coils, they are 0.15 ohms. Anyone know what they can be used in safely?
> View attachment 33593


ni200 coils are for temp control mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes (14/8/15)

Dubz said:


> ni200 coils are for temp control mods.


Thanks. That I know but 0.15 ohm. Isnt that dangerously low?


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks. That I know but 0.15 ohm. Isnt that dangerously low?


Not at all when using in a temp control mod. 0.15ohm is the general resistance used in temp control mods.


----------



## Robert Howes (14/8/15)

Dubz said:


> Not at all when using in a temp control mod. 0.15ohm is the general resistance used in temp control mods.


Thanks for the info. Oh crap suppose i had better spend more money on a temp controlled mod now. Can't let 10 coils go to waste, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Frank Zef (14/8/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks for the info. Oh crap suppose i had better spend more money on a temp controlled mod now. Can't let 10 coils go to waste, lol.



Let me know if you want to get rid of the Ni coils


----------



## Genosmate (14/8/15)

johan said:


> I think that RDA is more of a "Vu*r*uzela"  after hearing it on skype last night, BTW what did you do to p...off Rob that much that he send you that k@k RDA?


'Telegraph Switch' @johan


----------



## PeterHarris (14/8/15)

Some vape mail and a pic of my vaping history... 












Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom. F (14/8/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Some vape mail and a pic of my vaping history...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Tribal Juices Yeah!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GerharddP (14/8/15)

Big thanks @Sir Vape another flawless sale and delivery...no5 is my new go to juice!! Skin for IPV keeping them scratches away..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yoda (14/8/15)

This little beauty got here at middle of the week just got home from varsity today and been having a blast!!!
Thanks to @ComplexChaos for you awesome service and the Goblin Mini of course!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## VapeSnow (14/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> My first batch of vapemail for this week.
> 
> View attachment 33498
> 
> ...


@Marzuq do you get a skin included with the mod?


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/15)

VapeSnow said:


> @Marzuq do you get a skin included with the mod?


Yes the D2 comes with a skin enclosed in the package


----------



## VapeSnow (14/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> Yes the D2 comes with a skin enclosed in the package


Okay Thx buddy


----------



## Keyaam (14/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Tribal Juices Yeah!
> View attachment 33618


Awesome juice line. Love the dairy queen

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (15/8/15)

Tnks Kieran for the epic juices and batts 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

Finally vape mail baby no more twisp for me and my oh my what a difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (16/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> Finally vape mail baby no more twisp for me and my oh my what a difference


Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

for some reason the pic did not post the 1st time


----------



## ET (16/8/15)

Awesome stuff dude. Just keep an eye on those 3100 mah efests, the subox needs 20 amp drain batteries and that battery is in reality only about 10. So maybe not push the thing too high wattage wise with too low a resistance coil

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

ET said:


> Awesome stuff dude. Just keep an eye on those 3100 mah efests, the subox needs 20 amp drain batteries and that battery is in reality only about 10. So maybe not push the thing too high wattage wise with too low a resistance coil


noted thanks


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> Finally vape mail baby no more twisp for me and my oh my what a difference


Great stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## johan (16/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> 'Telegraph Switch' @johan



Apologies on his behalf, he doesn't know better .


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

Willyza said:


> Arrived yesterday, but only had time to unwrap it now
> and if lucky use it later when the batteries are charged


@Willyza,love the light show on the power button.


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Subox's to replace "stolen" ones... my peeps see the Subox and want it from me... Kanthal and batteries for one of my converts!
> View attachment 33342
> ...


@Rob Fisher, you are my vape mail idol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

just a follow up on this man oh man this is a huge step up from the twisp lol but i have discovered a few things 

1)need to drop to 6mg nicotine or change to vg not a big fan of throat hit current juice is liqua cappuchino which is awful (12mg)
2)need to find a coffee juice that is not sweet
3)vanilla on its own is horrible 
4)may like something with a tang maybe something like orange or lemon 
5)if the flavor i get from this is so good need to find a nice menthol mix


----------



## Blu_Marlin (16/8/15)

Vape mail or should that be vape fetch......won the one bottle of MMM in a compo yesterday and decided to try some of the other flavours from MMM while I`m at it. Some Rayon to try out and some Nautilus BVC`s. Big ups to Vape Club for arranging pick up on a Sunday.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> just a follow up on this man oh man this is a huge step up from the twisp lol but i have discovered a few things
> 
> 1)need to drop to 6mg nicotine or change to vg not a big fan of throat hit current juice is liqua cappuchino which is awful (12mg)
> 2)need to find a coffee juice that is not sweet
> ...


1. Yip, that Liqua is nasty 
2. VM Coffee
3. Yip, try adding to coffee
4. VM Dark Orange
5. VM Menthol Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Vape mail or should that be vape fetch......won the one bottle of MMM in a compo yesterday and decided to try some of the other flavours from MMM while I`m at it. Some Rayon to try out and some Nautilus BVC`s. Big ups to Vape Club for arranging pick up on a Sunday.
> View attachment 33806


You're going to love those juices. @Mike knows his stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> just a follow up on this man oh man this is a huge step up from the twisp lol but i have discovered a few things
> 
> 1)need to drop to 6mg nicotine or change to vg not a big fan of throat hit current juice is liqua cappuchino which is awful (12mg)
> 2)need to find a coffee juice that is not sweet
> ...


Try custard types flavors, I find them to be excellent like foggs sauce milky way, hazeworks custard cloud etc.... I also liked juicy Ohms ohmgurt... check sir vape, he had a good range of eliquids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Try custard types flavors, I find them to be excellent like foggs sauce milky way, hazeworks custard cloud etc.... I also liked juicy Ohms ohmgurt... check sir vape, he had a good range of eliquids


bit scared of custard juices bit weary of vanilla at the moment that liqua vanilla bad my belly turn


----------



## daniel craig (17/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> bit scared of custard juices bit weary of vanilla at the moment that liqua vanilla bad my belly turn


Yeah I had bad experiences with liqua juices. Even the twisp vanilla was bad. But these vanilla custard I've been vaping now are much better. Try skyblue's ambrosia, it's an excellent flavor at a good price and not so much to the vanilla side so should do well. Even VM juices are good, he has a wide range of juices.


----------



## Eequinox (17/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Yeah I had bad experiences with liqua juices. Even the twisp vanilla was bad. But these vanilla custard I've been vaping now are much better. Try skyblue's ambrosia, it's an excellent flavor at a good price and not so much to the vanilla side so should do well. Even VM juices are good, he has a wide range of juices.


sounds like a plan i should be going to skyblue tomorrow


----------



## daniel craig (17/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> sounds like a plan i should be going to skyblue tomorrow


Even their cocomo cream is good, taste is good flavor is full on my subox just that I can't even eat a banana so it can never be my all day vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Vape mail or should that be vape fetch......won the one bottle of MMM in a compo yesterday and decided to try some of the other flavours from MMM while I`m at it. Some Rayon to try out and some Nautilus BVC`s. Big ups to Vape Club for arranging pick up on a Sunday.
> View attachment 33806
> [/QUOT@Blu_Marlin,have been on the rayon for a bit now and I really like it.Seems to carry the flavor a bit better.IMO,enjoy your vape mail.


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> bit scared of custard juices bit weary of vanilla at the moment that liqua vanilla bad my belly turn


The custard desert types need longer seeping to fully bring out the flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> noted thanks


There is nothing wrong with those batteries.They are 100% for the Kanger Subox Kit.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Finally I get my paws on a Goblin Mini! Some new MXJO Batteries to check out and some Vapowire!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> There is nothing wrong with those batteries.They are 100% for the Kanger Subox Kit.


With the 0.5 ohm commercial coil at max power, those batteries might be taking some strain imo. If you build your own below 0.5 ohm the risk become very real.
With the 1.2 and 1.5 ohm coils, those batteries should do the job perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I think it's going to be a bumper Vape Mail Day today! 

A big fat bottle of Strawberry Juice! And some Muff Cake! 



And then the long awaited Cloud Science Juices!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## PeterHarris (17/8/15)

She has arrived 










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

PeterHarris said:


> She has arrived



Happy Day! Congrats! Nothing quite like a sparkling new REO Grand to start the week right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

PeterHarris said:


> She has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff, congrats. You have been eyeing a black anodized SL for some time. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (17/8/15)

All dressed up and vaping hard

thanks @Oupa 





Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (17/8/15)

Wishing you well @PeterHarris - enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/15)

The Teleos bug has bitten ... and Goblin Mini

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

Yes it's a bumper Vape Mail Baby day! 

Great packaging as always from Vape Club! And then I had to order my Durban Made Foggs juice from JHB because Durban was sold out and I needed to make sure I had stock for my USA Trip... 




And thena baby tank for my Billow 2 and some Subox's 0,5Ω coils!

\

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## skola (17/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it's a bumper Vape Mail Baby day!
> 
> Great packaging as always from Vape Club! And then I had to order my Durban Made Foggs juice from JHB because Durban was sold out and I needed to make sure I had stock for my USA Trip...
> View attachment 33828
> ...


Hey @Rob Fisher,

Is that the Billow nano kit from VapeClub?


----------



## shabbar (17/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally I get my paws on a Goblin Mini! Some new MXJO Batteries to check out and some Vapowire!
> 
> View attachment 33811



dibs on the goblin pleeeeeez .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/8/15)

PeterHarris said:


> She has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah you back to Reoville? Nice man


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

skola said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher,
> 
> Is that the Billow nano kit from VapeClub?



I thought it was for the Billow 2... but unfortunately it's for the Billow 1.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

Wow, the IPV D2 is small (Reo Mini for comparison). Thank you to @SAVapeGear. And thanks to Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) for the Rogue (RM7)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Gizmo (17/8/15)

Wow that really is impressive for 18650 mod. Let us know how it performs Andre


----------



## Eequinox (17/8/15)

yay some more vapemail or more like vape collect let the diy begin just a big thank you to melisa and derick that was very helpfull and much valued vape advice and cool service

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (17/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought it was for the Billow 2... but unfortunately it's for the Billow 1.


 and here I was getting ready to order one. I hope they release one for the V2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/8/15)

@Rob Fisher if there are any of that e-liquids that you don't like I will be happy to take them off your hands

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (17/8/15)

Vapemail !! Alliance big boy Rda and plasmair kayfun 












Reviews coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## hands (17/8/15)

Paulie said:


> plasmair kayfun


that looks nice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (17/8/15)

Gona have fun with the new Orion juices tonight! 
Thank you Vape Cartel~

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Vapemail !! Alliance big boy Rda and plasmair kayfun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! That Kayfun

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre_B (18/8/15)

First ever Vapemail  thanks @Lim

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (18/8/15)

Andre_B said:


> View attachment 34013
> First ever Vapemail  thanks @Lim




Exciting Stuff! Enjoy and let us know how she vapes!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!  Thanks @VapeGrrl and MMM!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## 6ghost9 (18/8/15)

Big shout out to @ShaneW for some awesome vapemail! And thanks for the 2 samples! Will wick up up the dripper tonight and give them a shot!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Vapemail !! Alliance big boy Rda and plasmair kayfun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubz (18/8/15)

Thanks @VapeGrrl and @Mike .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (18/8/15)

I got vape mail baby! After hounding the courier but glad it arrived! 

Thanks @VapeGrrl and @Mike for my Rumn Rai, in a hurry to get to the airport so no pics unfortunately. 

Looking forward to a nice vape when I land in the UK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (18/8/15)

Safe travels @Chris du Toit and enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyeball (18/8/15)

U-can thanks @Eugene_VH from Vapoholics. Now I can fill up anytime anywhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (18/8/15)

Andre_B said:


> View attachment 34013
> First ever Vapemail  thanks @Lim


congrats on the new kit it is a winner like @Rob Fisher say winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (18/8/15)

here is today's vape mail more like today's vape collect thank you @Stroodlepuff nice to meet you today and thanks for the great service and advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> here is today's vape mail more like today's vape collect thank you @Stroodlepuff nice to meet you today and thanks for the great service and advice


Always a pleasure bud  hope you enjoy your new building toys


----------



## Vapington (18/8/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Vapington (19/8/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! CC Mod Yeah!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! CC Mod Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 34149
> View attachment 34150


that looks really cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (19/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! CC Mod Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 34149
> View attachment 34150


Tell us mooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (19/8/15)

Nice one Uncle Rob. She really is beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/15)

Vape Mail 

Thanks @Sir Vape 

EVIC VT for size comparison

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hands (19/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! CC Mod Yeah!


aah man that looks fantastic. cant wait for the RR. workmanship looks 15 out of 10

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Evan (19/8/15)

Woo, mail of the vape kind

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

Riaz said:


> Tell us mooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr



Will do... shortly!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-classic-mod.t14018/page-3#post-263694


----------



## Andre (19/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! CC Mod Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 34149
> View attachment 34150


Stunning. Congrats. Curious to know how you find the squonking with that hole position.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

Andre said:


> Stunning. Congrats. Curious to know how you find the squonking with that hole position.



You get used to it very quickly and you use the finger next the the pinky and you can squonk and vape without changing positions.. it's really well made and works like a dream!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/8/15)

Some really good juice this 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox (20/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You get used to it very quickly and you use the finger next the the pinky and you can squonk and vape without changing positions.. it's really well made and works like a dream!


ok what on earth is squonking sounds like something you do in the bush if you can't find a crapper

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JW Flynn (20/8/15)

First vape mail post for a while, I have got bunch of items but never got round to posting them, hehe

This is what I picked up today, seems like every time the good service I receive at vapeclub causes me to burn more money there than was intended, hehe...

Smok Cube 2 Very nice device, bit big, in comparison it's a small amount bigger than the dimitri that I love to much 
got me some 22 gauge kenthal to play with, 20 gauge is my happy place but need to explore other avenues and 22 seemed like the next logical step, hehe
and another velicity RDA (nice thing here, it comes with a bottom feeding pin!!
I also got one of those APC wood box mods a while back from vapeking, not in the photo, but have to mention that it is a lovely little device, does have a bit of a voltage drop with nothing on it (goes down to 3.8 volts on fully charged batteries) but does work very well, this is also my first mosfet box. for the most part I have and love Mech mods!! 
Back to the smok, very nice device, looks and performs awesome!!! chows batteries like a mofo, but I think it's worth it, hehe. The only thing I can see that might be a bit of an issue is the battery cover, that sits a bit loose and I would have preferred if they perhaps used some larger magnets to resolve this... Think i'll try fitting some larger ones at a later stage...


One thing to add that was a bit weird.. This mod comes out of the box with support for nickel temp control but, to get it to function with titanium wire you actually have to do an software unlock on the software that you install on you phone and connect via blue tooth, and this costs $ 0.49, that was something interesting to me... why not just have it pre-installed??? lol

btw, there is an firmware upgrade that takes it to v 1.8 that you need to install to get the software to function 100% just check out their website for the download and instructions (vape club also has a link to it on their website)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> ok what on earth is squonking sounds like something you do in the bush if you can't find a crapper



Around here, squonking is "The act of squeezing e-liquid from the reservoir of a bottom-fed e-cig mod up into the atomizer."
Urban Dictionary has some other meanings too as was mentioned before elsewhere.

In Reoville : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/squonking-learning-the-art-and-becoming-a-master.t6129/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby!  All from Fastech.

Boggler that previous orders still haven't arrived and this order is the most recent and arrived way ahead of the other orders... boggler?

Chuff sized drip tips... not normal sized...



For the price these are great quality.



Again another winner... for the price paid... comfortable in the mouth!



Disposable tweezers to remove wicking etc... would be great at juice testing events.



Non Vape related... this is a device to help remove hooks form a Bass's mouth when it's a deep hook set. Another winner.



O-Rings for Africa... also a win and really cheap. Always need O-Rings.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Viper_SA (21/8/15)

@Rob Fisher thqt green drip tip on the far right looks like it was made for my green REO mini. Do you have a link to that set please?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

WooHooo!! I finally have my Bumblebee mod!  

This thing is totally awesome, and this tank is great! Running the Ni coil at 30w 220c and getting full on flavour and a nice dense vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Willyza (21/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> CC Mod Yeah!



so its all good as well, BUT are you not going to engrave something Fishy on it ?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

and one of these to play with...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> WooHooo!! I finally have my Bumblebee mod!
> 
> This thing is totally awesome, and this tank is great! Running the Ni coil at 30w 220c and getting full on flavour and a nice dense vape
> 
> View attachment 34275



That mod was made for you!! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Rob Fisher thqt green drip tip on the far right looks like it was made for my green REO mini. Do you have a link to that set please?



Sure thing!

https://www.fasttech.com/p/2727000

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> WooHooo!! I finally have my Bumblebee mod!



And you can further BumbleBee it with these drip tips..

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10016264/3255000-stainless-steel-510-drip-tip

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Willyza said:


> so its all good as well, BUT are you not going to engrave something Fishy on it ?



I haven't decided yet... I may very well do but that will have to wait till I get back from holiday!


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And you can further BumbleBee it with these drip tips..
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10016264/3255000-stainless-steel-510-drip-tip
> View attachment 34286


OMG YES!!  How have I not seen this before?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (21/8/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Around here, squonking is "The act of squeezing e-liquid from the reservoir of a bottom-fed e-cig mod up into the atomizer."
> Urban Dictionary has some other meanings too as was mentioned before elsewhere.
> 
> In Reoville : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/squonking-learning-the-art-and-becoming-a-master.t6129/


ah good to know thanks


----------



## Ashley A (21/8/15)

Oh yeah!




That's half a liter if bliss.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Eequinox (21/8/15)

Ashley A said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> View attachment 34309
> 
> ...


that stuff is friggin awesome i love it i love it i love it


----------



## BuzzGlo (21/8/15)

Ashley A said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> View attachment 34309
> 
> ...



That is soo beautiful


----------



## daniel craig (21/8/15)

Ashley A said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> View attachment 34309
> 
> ...


Half a litre of liquid gold


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/8/15)

You must really LOVE that flavour 

GO BOY!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (22/8/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> You must really LOVE that flavour
> 
> GO BOY!!!


About 10-12ml per day so a 30ml doesn't go very far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (22/8/15)

Thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl from Vapeclub.

The Pure Tobacco from Vape Elixir is my favourite tobacco liquid.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some sweets and a homemade paper REO from Jacques daughter for me! Too cute Man! 



Reworked Cyclone Cap that was a bolt! Fixed Hornet, Milkwood Cyclone Cape and Wood drip tip! All chicken Dinner stuff from @hands!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## DaRoach (24/8/15)

Epic vape mail today dna200 from evolv




And a lipo 900mah 3s 




And then my diy box mod from vape cartel that i have been working on during the wait.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

DaRoach said:


> Epic vape mail today dna200 from evolv
> 
> View attachment 34469
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love that authentic steampunk look


----------



## DaRoach (24/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Very nice! I love that authentic steampunk look


thanks that is what i was going for, gonna put come more gears on the sides at a later stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

DaRoach said:


> thanks that is what i was going for, gonna put come more gears on the sides at a later stage.


I can't wait to see how it turns out, I always likes the mods I've seen where thin copper tubing was used between the gears, looks almost organic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Vape Mail
> 
> Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> ...


That koopor is cool heard good things


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/8/15)

kev mac said:


> That koopor is cool heard good things


yeah man. so far quite happy with it. still need to do a temp build in it


----------



## method1 (25/8/15)

More juice - holding thumbs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (25/8/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 34489
> 
> 
> More juice - holding thumbs.




Great Vapemail!! Lots of yummyness there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (25/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Great Vapemail!! Lots of yummyness there!



I hope so!


----------



## Eequinox (25/8/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 34489
> 
> 
> More juice - holding thumbs.


ooh i looked at the pink i love donuts sounds yummy


----------



## DoubleD (25/8/15)

Shout out to @ShaneW and Sam @ Juicy Joes for the outstanding service. I'm in what is considered an outlying area, so I usaully have to wait a bit longer for my vape mail but get this, I made proof of payment around 13:30 on monday but still got my vape mail the very next day  
So what did I get? I got a restock of Nicoticket The Virus and some AV Gorilla Juice all in 12mg ohhh nom nom nom!  Sam and Shane were also awesome as always to add two samples of AV Bobas and Havana Gold which are some of my favorite vapes  I'm assuming they are 6mg 

Juicy Joes FTW

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Shout out to @ShaneW and Sam @ Juicy Joes for the outstanding service. I'm in what is considered an outlying area, so I usaully have to wait a bit longer for my vape mail but get this, I made proof of payment around 13:30 on monday but still got my vape mail the very next day
> So what did I get? I got a restock of Nicoticket The Virus and some AV Gorilla Juice all in 12mg ohhh nom nom nom!  Sam and Shane were also awesome as always to add two samples of AV Bobas and Havana Gold which are some of my favorite vapes  I'm assuming they are 6mg
> 
> Juicy Joes FTW


Oh man don't you just love it when vapemail arrives early

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh man don't you just love it when vapemail arrives early



Man, it felt good walking back into the office today and seeing the package sitting there, opening it was even better, I was like

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ChadB (25/8/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 34489
> 
> 
> More juice - holding thumbs.



Hi! Where did you get the Kilo from? Been trying to find Dewberry Cream in SA, it is unreal!


----------



## method1 (25/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Hi! Where did you get the Kilo from? Been trying to find Dewberry Cream in SA, it is unreal!



Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Hi! Where did you get the Kilo from? Been trying to find Dewberry Cream in SA, it is unreal!


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/kilo-e-liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

E


n0ugh7_zw said:


> Some really good juice this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DaRoach said:


> Epic vape mail today dna200 from evolv
> 
> View attachment 34469
> 
> ...





DaRoach said:


> Epic vape mail today dna200 from evolv
> 
> View attachment 34469
> 
> ...


@DaRoach envy your talent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaRoach (25/8/15)

kev mac said:


> E
> 
> 
> 
> @DaRoach envy your talent


Thanks it was pritty hard work only down fall is the battery only lasted from 6am to 4pm but its got alot off settings i can play with that might improve the battery life.


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

DaRoach said:


> Thanks it was pritty hard work only down fall is the battery only lasted from 6am to 4pm but its got alot off settings i can play with that might improve the battery life.


That's not bad if you vape heavy.I've noticed many mods using multiple lipo bateries


----------



## JW Flynn (26/8/15)

Holy cow!! that is all I can say about my latest tank addition, and probably my last!!!

The Smok TFV4, is simply wow.... (not so much a vape starter, but more for the avid vapers...)

The performance on this thing is insane!! it's about as close as you are going to get to dripping without actually dripping, and I love it (being the drip mad man I am!!! I absolutely fell in love with it on the first day, hehe)

The coils are HUGE, and good for them, as it's worth it, they perform awesome, and taste is just as good!! Have mine running @ 90 watts on the 3 coil, coil.... guys, this thing is awesome!!! I was lucky enough to pick up the last one from vapeclub yesterday... you will be doing yourself a favour with this thing...

Below some pics of it, as you will see a very well built little tank, with a great way to refill it!!! from the top with a swivel head... The build quality thus far is pretty damn good... I struggled a bit to get the glass out from the tank but did manage to get it out without messing up my rubbers (unlike rip, hehe) well, check out the pic and let me know how the other buyers find it  I think it's heaven!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## moonunit (26/8/15)

@Sir Vape @Big Guy got my goodies from Sir Vape this morning. Excellent service as usual.

Koopor Mini, beautiful little mod! And some Raging Donut. I have tasted a very similar flavour but can't quite place it yet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (26/8/15)

DaRoach said:


> Epic vape mail today dna200 from evolv
> 
> View attachment 34469
> 
> ...




Cool Stuff!

Great Job!

Can you give us some feedback on battery life on the 900?


----------



## DaRoach (26/8/15)

B


Paulie said:


> Cool Stuff!
> 
> Great Job!
> 
> Can you give us some feedback on battery life on the 900?


Battery life on the 900mah 3s lipo not good i built a 28g 7 wrap 2mm id dual coil ni200 on the billow 0.047 ohms from 6am to 4pm battery was flat so i need a bigger lipo wich i dont think will fit in the box or 2 18650's in series should double my battery life but wont be able to use full 200w then.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (26/8/15)

@DaRoach have you though about getting the Hammond box painted or covered or something and maybe puttin a mi-tech switch on it. It would look amazing


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Last one for a month! 

Pictures on my package! I love that! Thanks @BigGuy 



Two new drippers and some awesome Juices! Schlurp!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/15)

Ermgad the Kilo Kilberry Yogurt is damn delicious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/15)

I can only imagine the epic vapemail posts when @Rob Fisher gets back from holiday

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DaRoach (26/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> @DaRoach have you though about getting the Hammond box painted or covered or something and maybe puttin a mi-tech switch on it. It would look amazing


Yea i agree and initially its what i wanted to do it just kinda went this way if i build another ill go for a modern look.


----------



## Andre (26/8/15)

DaRoach said:


> Yea i agree and initially its what i wanted to do it just kinda went this way if i build another ill go for a modern look.


No, no - steam punk is modern!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ermgad the Kilo Kilberry Yogurt is damn delicious!
> View attachment 34551



@Rob Fisher , i didnt think I would see the day when you made a post like this
A new juice thats not menthol and a dripper and high powered mod with a positive impression!
Gosh, times have changed!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Last one for a month!
> 
> Pictures on my package! I love that! Thanks @BigGuy
> View attachment 34549
> ...



@Rob Fisher , somehow I doubt this will be your last vapemail for the month
I suspect you will find a gem or two in the land of stars and stripes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (26/8/15)

DaRoach said:


> Yea i agree and initially its what i wanted to do it just kinda went this way if i build another ill go for a modern look.


So I am a tinkerer myself (mostly with arduino projects). Where did you learn to wire the DNa 200. ?


----------



## Average vapor Joe (26/8/15)

More like a gem or 50

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaRoach (26/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> So I am a tinkerer myself (mostly with arduino projects). Where did you learn to wire the DNa 200. ?


well its all very well documented on the evolv website they have drawings off the screen and chip aswell as i built the box before I even had the chip.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , somehow I doubt this will be your last vapemail for the month
> I suspect you will find a gem or two in the land of stars and stripes



Oh that is SO the PLAN Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (26/8/15)

Thanks @DaRoach


----------



## Rebel (27/8/15)

Thanks @VapeGrrl 


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

Ho


JW Flynn said:


> Holy cow!! that is all I can say about my latest tank addition, and probably my last!!!
> 
> The Smok TFV4, is simply wow.... (not so much a vape starter, but more for the avid vapers...)
> 
> ...


How does that jalapeno Tabasco vape?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

Withdrawal symptoms at bay for the moment.

Super happy to find 27 g Kanthal locally at last. Thank you @ComplexChaos - also for the juice and coil units - and the awesome service. Heard a rumour about a Yogurt juice - looking forward to that as I have been unable to find one in 12 mg locally.

My black Sapor and Coil Master V3 from @Sir Vape - as usual without a hitch - thanks.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (27/8/15)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn (27/8/15)

Christos said:


> Ho
> 
> How does that jalapeno Tabasco vape?


lol, luckily did not try that, hehe but it was good on the pizza, hehe


----------



## kev mac (27/8/15)

Rebel said:


> View attachment 34590
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks yummy.


----------



## Rebel (27/8/15)

I am enjoying the fogg's although it is 0mg nic, it is going down nicely.
Can't wait to try out mmm sweetbac but will wait.
I feel like I am over doing it, lol.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (28/8/15)

Someone was looking for kanger sub tank nickel coils a week back. You still looking?


----------



## Average vapor Joe (28/8/15)

moonunit said:


> @Sir Vape @Big Guy got my goodies from Sir Vape this morning. Excellent service as usual.
> 
> Koopor Mini, beautiful little mod! And some Raging Donut. I have tasted a very similar flavour but can't quite place it yet.
> 
> ...


That koopor looks awesome


----------



## zadiac (28/8/15)

Vape mail baby! And what awesome mail it is!
The first VR2 Parallel Bottom Feeding Mod in South Africa.




As with the Reo, I will name her and her name is Eve.
Named after the character played by this beautiful young girl in the movie: Underworld - Awakening










Sorry, my pic is crappy. The light is crap now, will take nice pics later and post here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Vape mail baby! And what awesome mail it is!
> The first VR2 Parallel Bottom Feeding Mod in South Africa.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! You really deserve it, enjoy her to the max man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (28/8/15)

Thanks @BumbleBee 
Already she's a few steps ahead of my woodvil. She's go magnets in the bottom cap and my computer table is steel. When I put her down, she stays there. Even bumped her a few times and still she stays there. None of my other mods would've remained standing. Already a great pro. Button is a bit stiff, but I guess it's just a "getting used to" type of thing.
Will do a full review on it later.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> Already she's a few steps ahead of my woodvil. She's go magnets in the bottom cap and my computer table is steel. When I put her down, she stays there. Even bumped her a few times and still she stays there. None of my other mods would've remained standing. Already a great pro. Button is a bit stiff, but I guess it's just a "getting used to" type of thing.
> Will do a full review on it later.


I'm so excited for your part man, damn she's beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (28/8/15)

Thanks @Melinda from sky-blue for the fantastic client service and for the free melons liquid 

The iceberg liquid is a must have for those sore throat days


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Vape mail baby! And what awesome mail it is!
> The first VR2 Parallel Bottom Feeding Mod in South Africa.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Eve is stunning. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (28/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm so excited for your part man, damn she's beautiful



Thanks man. Here she is next to the Reo woodvil

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/8/15)

Congrats on the sexy Eve @zadiac! Very very good workmanship, she is stunning! 

I'm sure @Rob Fisher is having some withdrawal now  LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (28/8/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Congrats on the sexy Eve @zadiac! Very very good workmanship, she is stunning!
> 
> I'm sure @Rob Fisher is having some withdrawal now  LOL


I'm sure rob is vaping his custom classic mod thinking about a reason to give his wife why he needs the vr2 and what he could possibly name her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (28/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks man. Here she is next to the Reo woodvil


That looks awesome, wishing you all the best with Eve

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks man. Here she is next to the Reo woodvil



We need a video on this beauty.. Pictures dont do it justice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (28/8/15)

Congratulations @zadiac - you must feel like Adam now  with a beautiful Eve in your hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> We need a video on this beauty.. Pictures dont do it justice!


And, we need Eve to make an appearance at the Vape Meet


----------



## Christos (28/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> And, we need Eve to make an appearance at the Vape Meet


I don't think @zadiac will want anybody but himself to touch Eve. 
Can you just imagine 'that's a nice mod. Can i hold it?'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/15)

Christos said:


> I don't think @zadiac will want anybody but himself to touch Eve.
> Can you just imagine 'that's a nice mod. Can i hold it?'


I'd take that chance, she's hot man


----------



## Necris (28/8/15)

went completely out of my comfort zone this round.
boredom is a slow death,and i'm bored
so i partially shed my banana+dessert dependency and went fruity,well,a little fruity to see if this is a rut,or a grave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> We need a video on this beauty.. Pictures dont do it justice!



I agree, and I will do one. Just waiting for my new atties and bottom feeding pins to arrive and then I'll introduce my whole vaping family and do a review on Eve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevoStevo (29/8/15)

My first order from www.skybluevaping.co.za/ 

Very happy with their service. Even more so with the gift they through in (The Melong-3mg).
These should keep me going for some time. Hoping to produce some epic combinations, bottle, label and sell on to friends and family.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StevoStevo (29/8/15)

kev mac said:


> That's not bad if you vape heavy.I've noticed many mods using multiple lipo bateries



Dual battery boxmods are the way! Especially with single coil builds, you just about quadruple your vape-life. Depending on the omhs being pulled and mAh rating of your battery of choice if course (the duh factor)! =D

I'll be vaping them clouds soon enough!!


----------



## StevoStevo (29/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks man. Here she is next to the Reo woodvil



WOW! Seriously gorgeous!! Love the glossy finish! Makes her attributes pop out at you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks man. Here she is next to the Reo woodvil


A true beauty.


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

Christos said:


> I don't think @zadiac will want anybody but himself to touch Eve.
> Can you just imagine 'that's a nice mod. Can i hold it?'


@Christos two sure ways to get slugged, touch a Man's wife or his mod.And not necessarily in that order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (30/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @Christos two sure ways to get slugged, touch a Man's wife or his mod.And not necessarily in that order.


Agreed. Another sure way is if you touch his mod and he is a non vaper.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex_123 (30/8/15)

More of vape collection than Vape mail.
But more complex chaos juices and a smurf! Thanks again @ComplexChaos for accommodating on a Sunday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/15)

Alex_123 said:


> More of vape collection than Vape mail.
> But more complex chaos juices and a smurf! Thanks again @ComplexChaos for accommodating on a Sunday
> View attachment 34756


That is five star service. Enjoy. I have only had the Heavenly Peaches so far. Love it. On my second bottle now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex_123 (30/8/15)

@Andre The coconut comfort is the only one I haven't tried. Hope they are good. Quality juice and exceptional service!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

zadiac said:


> I agree, and I will do one. Just waiting for my new atties and bottom feeding pins to arrive and then I'll introduce my whole vaping family and do a review on Eve.


Bet you're getting that dual battery bottom fed hit now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (31/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Bet you're getting that dual battery bottom fed hit now.



Yes sir. I sure am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (31/8/15)

Received some concentrates and NET's this morning from Valley Vapour, thank you @drew (Any recommended % on the NET's, @drew ?)
The smell of these NET's remind me of walking into an old classic Tobacco Shop, truely amazing, cant wait to try them out.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SHiBBY (31/8/15)

When I say "Vapemail" you say "Yaaay!"

Vapemail!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Twisper (31/8/15)

Yaaay....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (31/8/15)

Twisper said:


> Yaaay....



Your use of ellipsis does not convey the excitement I was hoping for. Should be "YAAAAY!    #YOLO"

Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Achmat89 (31/8/15)

To the guys who bought I Love Donuts juice, what's your guys opinion on the juice, Any good aside for the hype created world wide??


----------



## Vapington (31/8/15)

Achmat89 said:


> To the guys who bought I Love Donuts juice, what's your guys opinion on the juice, Any good aside for the hype created world wide??


I have had some. It doesn't taste like donuts to be honest but is quite pleasant. It is better than raging donut in my opinion though.


----------



## Achmat89 (31/8/15)

Vapington said:


> I have had some. It doesn't taste like donuts to be honest but is quite pleasant. It is better than raging donut in my opinion though.


Is it worth the buy though compared to the hype?


----------



## Vapington (31/8/15)

Its a very cool product, comes awesomely packaged etc. I would def buy it and see if you like


----------



## method1 (31/8/15)

Achmat89 said:


> To the guys who bought I Love Donuts juice, what's your guys opinion on the juice, Any good aside for the hype created world wide??



I was disappointed. Tastes nothing like donuts - I preferred the raging donut which also tastes nothing like donuts 

Personally wouldn't order either again but you know how wildy tastes vary so might be just the thing for you!


----------



## Deckie (31/8/15)

Achmat89 said:


> To the guys who bought I Love Donuts juice, what's your guys opinion on the juice, Any good aside for the hype created world wide??


In my opinion - it's alright, doesn't taste anything like donuts, very sweet, rich, sorta floral perfumy taste. I won't buy it again but remember taste is individual.


----------



## Achmat89 (31/8/15)

Ahh i see, thanx guys. I have tried muff cake and tastes abit odd to me. Yet to try raging donut and I love Donuts.
I think it is more hype than anything else that sells these products.
A proper donut flavour would be lovely, was hoping this one would at least taste like a donut seeing the name and description is like eating a donut "without the calories" lol

But i suppose each to their own right.

PS i mean no offense to the guys bringing in these juices, you guys are doing an awesome job providing us with the latest juice ranges.
Keep it up guys, our little community will soon flourish and hopefully be as big as the rest of the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (31/8/15)

I have bought a few "hyped" juices in the past, including muffcake, and not once was I happy about buying it. Muffcake was my last "hyped juice" purchase.

I will much rather spend my money on local juice!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/15)

Christos said:


> Agreed. Another sure way is if you touch his mod and he is a non vaper.



Like punching a dwarf is acceptable, when he's dancing with her and tells her, her hair smells nice

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GerharddP (31/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Like punching a dwarf is acceptable, when he's dancing with her and tells her, her hair smells nice


Or he says your hair smells nice....facepalm...his face, my palm


----------



## hands (31/8/15)

zadiac said:


> The first VR2 Parallel Bottom Feeding Mod in South Africa.


ooh my that is gorgeous. congrats man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (31/8/15)

@Christos and @Viper_SA can we get the dirty talk off my new girl please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (31/8/15)

zadiac said:


> @Christos and @Viper_SA can we get the dirty talk off my new girl please


I think we made a few breakthroughs. 
1. Don't let anybody touch your mod.
2. Don't touch non vapers mods.
3. Midgets shouldn't be allowed near your wives. 
4. @Viper_SA likes midget pr0n.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (31/8/15)

Hahahaha


----------



## Christos (31/8/15)

@Viper_SA's silence is rather reassuring


----------



## Riaz (1/9/15)

Woo Hoo

Vape mail, or rather, trade mail

I must say, @GerharddP assured me that these mods were ''meticulously looked after'', and i can vouch for that.

Not a single scratch on anything, everything is 100% as he described.

Thanks for the trade @GerharddP 

Good, honest people like yourself are hard to come by

Enough talk, here are the pics

the parcel




IPV4S + cover, subtank mini, lemo 2, ni200 wire
















Quite a huge difference in size, compared to the reo grand, but something i can get used to.

Cant wait to try out the TC on this bad boy

All in all, im happy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (1/9/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape, @BigGuy and @vaporize.co.za







Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP (1/9/15)

Riaz said:


> Woo Hoo
> 
> Vape mail, or rather, trade mail
> 
> ...


I'm very happy that you are happy mate, you believed in me enough to trust me with your Reo and with that i thank you. I have finally found what I've been looking for. Now if you need to get the grand off your hands let me know (I am a reo addict now)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (1/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> I'm very happy that you are happy mate, you believed in me enough to trust me with your Reo and with that i thank you. I have finally found what I've been looking for. Now if you need to get the grand off your hands let me know (I am a reo addict now)


I dont think ill ever part with the Grand, it has a special place in my heart

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (1/9/15)

Riaz said:


> I dont think ill ever part with the Grand, it has a special place in my heart


Had to try bro, like i said..dog eat dog world out there. Luckily it seems like im running with the right pack #ecigssa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (1/9/15)

Some more batteries and covers





Some Nickel to begin TC builds






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/9/15)

Only going to be able to crack this all open on Friday  

Thanks @KieranD and @BigGuy 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Christos (1/9/15)

Vape mail!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (1/9/15)

Riaz said:


> Woo Hoo
> 
> Vape mail, or rather, trade mail
> 
> ...


@Riaz you did well, like the black ipv4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (1/9/15)

Christos said:


> Vape mail!
> View attachment 34843


@Christos that should keep you in juice for a bit.


----------



## kev mac (1/9/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Only going to be able to crack this all open on Friday
> 
> Thanks @KieranD and @BigGuy
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/15)

Another awesome vape mail from @drew at Valley Vapour 

Some of these NETs smell amazing, can't wait for the weekend to mix up a batch or two.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Absolem (1/9/15)

Hey good looking... 

Got my new Kanger Subox Mini from Vape Club today. So in love!



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Absolem said:


> Hey good looking...
> 
> Got my new Kanger Subox Mini from Vape Club today. So in love!
> View attachment 34852
> ...


That is sexy! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @Christos that should keep you in juice for a bit.


 Yes indeed. Won't need juice for a month


----------



## Paulie (1/9/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Another awesome vape mail from @drew at Valley Vapour
> 
> Some of these NETs smell amazing, can't wait for the weekend to mix up a batch or two.
> 
> View attachment 34849


Great selection there man!

Im sure you going to make some epic concoctions with that


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/9/15)

Picked this little (but ragged) beauty up earlier. Black anodized sl lp mini ️All I need is to get a bottom fed rda with good airflow and I'll be at the end of the road any pifs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

acorn said:


> Received some concentrates and NET's this morning from Valley Vapour, thank you @drew (Any recommended % on the NET's, @drew ?)
> The smell of these NET's remind me of walking into an old classic Tobacco Shop, truely amazing, cant wait to try them out.
> View attachment 34768



Those NETs make me very keen to try - but I am not a big DIYer
Please let us know how it goes @acorn 
Am very keen to hear


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Another awesome vape mail from @drew at Valley Vapour
> 
> Some of these NETs smell amazing, can't wait for the weekend to mix up a batch or two.
> 
> View attachment 34849



Wow, the second vapemail of ValleyVapour NETs
@Viper_SA, please let us know how they go in your mixes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 34854
> 
> Picked this little (but ragged) beauty up earlier. Black anodized sl lp mini ️All I need is to get a bottom fed rda with good airflow and I'll be at the end of the road any pifs?
> 
> ...



Congrats @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Wishing you well with her!!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/9/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> Wishing you well with her!!


Thanks @Silver. She'll be up for sale or trade soon. I just can't subohm as low as I like with a mini. 0.15/0.2 ohms won't be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Thanks @Silver. She'll be up for sale or trade soon. I just can't subohm as low as I like with a mini. 0.15/0.2 ohms won't be safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ya, you are right, those little batteries are not so good for your vaping style
I thought i was seeing things when you posted the vapemail

The grand is better for you
Or, if you want more, i suppose you will need to go for what @zadiac got, that double battery bottom fed beast


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/9/15)

Silver said:


> Ya, you are right, those little batteries are not so good for your vaping style
> I thought i was seeing things when you posted the vapemail
> 
> The grand is better for you
> Or, if you want more, i suppose you will need to go for what @zadiac got, that double battery bottom fed beast


Yeah I've had 2 grands before. Zadiac has a true beauty, but I would have to sell my degree to buy something like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (1/9/15)

Silver said:


> Those NETs make me very keen to try - but I am not a big DIYer
> Please let us know how it goes @acorn
> Am very keen to hear



Hi @Silver , I'm sure looking forward for trying these NET's out this weekend, not so sure yet on steeping time but will start off on some small batches.
Got word from @drew via PM regarding the NET's percentages and if I may quote him in his own words:

_"I find using NETs the % is quite broad unlike artificial flavouring, anywhere between and 10-30% should yield good results. At 10% it's a light flavour, combine that with a warm build and it seems to be similar to tobacco smoke. As you push the percentage up to 30% and more of the true un-burnt tobacco flavours come through."

Sounds interesting and will aim between the tobacco smoke flavour and the un-burnt tobacco flavour._

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

Thanks @acorn
Most interesting 
I will await your feedback. Take your time
I love a good tobacco vape!


----------



## StevoStevo (1/9/15)

Would anyone happen to be interested in buying some future vapemail from me? I don't need quite this much, but I'm not about to pay R15 per sheet either. 

Made from 100% cotton that has not been chemically treated, bleached or pigmented. Raised withoutthe use of chemical fertilizer or pesticides to ensure pure, safe quality. Darker flecks in the material are natural and should be expected. These colorations are due to cotton seeds in the fine milling process and do not indicate product defects.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (2/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yeah I've had 2 grands before. Zadiac has a true beauty, but I would have to sell my degree to buy something like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What degree do you have? We can talk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

Some annealed titanium wire to try

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/9/15)

Andre said:


> Some annealed titanium wire to try


Let us know how it works out  if you aren't a fan, I'd be willing to take the 26 or 24g off your hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Let us know how it works out  if you aren't a fan, I'd be willing to take the 26 or 24g off your hands


Shall do.


----------



## Riaz (2/9/15)

StevoStevo said:


> Would anyone happen to be interested in buying some future vapemail from me? I don't need quite this much, but I'm not about to pay R15 per sheet either.
> 
> Made from 100% cotton that has not been chemically treated, bleached or pigmented. Raised withoutthe use of chemical fertilizer or pesticides to ensure pure, safe quality. Darker flecks in the material are natural and should be expected. These colorations are due to cotton seeds in the fine milling process and do not indicate product defects.
> 
> ...


I'd buy some from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/9/15)

Got another vape mail today 
Two of my FT Derringers that was masterly BF'd by @Genosmate as well as a 2nd hand Taifun GT II

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/9/15)

Vape Mail thanks Peter @SAVapeGear awesome service thanks so much

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Evan (3/9/15)

Jislike it, thanks gents at Sir Vape

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## moonunit (3/9/15)

My latest favourite from @AndreFerreria and my current ADV Master Yogi and Breakfast Express. The bottle on the right has steeped for a week, maybe less.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike (3/9/15)

I seriously love @AndreFerreira's new labeling. Excellent work man!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/15)

There has been a lack of Vape Mail of late. But happy to report... Vape Mail Baby!!!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## reijnier (4/9/15)

got my resupply with two stickers and a extra flavour tip my hat thanks skybleu will see you again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/15)

Vape mail from VK yesterday 

A pi2 RDA clone + cotton bacon (which I forgot to photograph because of my excitement for the pi2)

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (4/9/15)

The Pi2 appeals more to me than the Evil Monk. The airflow on the Evil Monk screams "leaking" to me, but haven't heard of any leaking yet, but the airflow and build deck surely caught my eye on the Pi2 and would love to have one at some point. Just can't now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/15)

zadiac said:


> The Pi2 appeals more to me than the Evil Monk. The airflow on the Evil Monk screams "leaking" to me, but haven't heard of any leaking yet, but the airflow and build deck surely caught my eye on the Pi2 and would love to have one at some point. Just can't now.



Agreed! the evil monk never appealed to me either! 

So far I am loving this pi2!
I am getting nuppin flashbacks  It even looks a bit like the nuppin with top cap on. I am not too sure if its just me but the draw and flavour remind me of the nuppin too! I need to get my Nuppinnaughts @Alex and @Silver to confirm this for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> There has been a lack of Vape Mail of late. But happy to report... Vape Mail Baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh! Nice Skipper! 

Is it any good?


----------



## VapeSnow (4/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Vape mail from VK yesterday
> 
> A pi2 RDA clone + cotton bacon (which I forgot to photograph because of my excitement for the pi2)


How is the build quality and screws on that clone?


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/15)

VapeSnow said:


> How is the build quality and screws on that clone?



Build quality seems good! and i haven't had any issues with the screws stripping so far


----------



## Silver (4/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Agreed! the evil monk never appealed to me either!
> 
> So far I am loving this pi2!
> I am getting nuppin flashbacks  It even looks a bit like the nuppin with top cap on. I am not too sure if its just me but the draw and flavour remind me of the nuppin too! I need to get my Nuppinnaughts @Alex and @Silver to confirm this for me



Thanks @Yiannaki
Will test drive it for you with pleasure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Build quality seems good! and i haven't had any issues with the screws stripping so far


Okay cool. So you would say its worth investing in this clone?


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay cool. So you would say its worth investing in this clone?


Yep! For sure. I'm loving mine


----------



## VapeSnow (4/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Yep! For sure. I'm loving mine


Okay cool. Ill place a order later tonight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DaRoach (4/9/15)

New stuff for a bigger dna200 re build
Hammond 1590b




Fire button




2200mah 3s lipo




Some extra fuses as i have already blown my fuse




Xt60 connectors for the battery




Guess what im gonna be doing the weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (4/9/15)

DaRoach said:


> New stuff for a bigger dna200 re build
> Hammond 1590b
> 
> View attachment 35031
> ...


My guess is having a beer.


----------



## SHiBBY (4/9/15)

Wolkpos moederf... err... wyfie honde!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaRoach (4/9/15)

Christos said:


> My guess is having a beer.


Nah dont drink anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (7/9/15)

Subox mini kit, Samsung 25R battery, NVC Fruloops 6mg.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Average vapor Joe (7/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Agreed! the evil monk never appealed to me either!
> 
> So far I am loving this pi2!
> I am getting nuppin flashbacks  It even looks a bit like the nuppin with top cap on. I am not too sure if its just me but the draw and flavour remind me of the nuppin too! I need to get my Nuppinnaughts @Alex and @Silver to confirm this for me


Where did you get it from


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/15)

Picked up a few things this weekend's Vape Meet, really had to exercise extreme restraint with all that was on offer 

A huge thank you to @VapeGrrl for the Orange SubTank Bell Cap to get my Evic all colour coordinated again 
Then some ELP juices from @KieranD at Vape Cartel , @VapeGrrl at Vape Club sorted me out with some Complex Chaos (in 18mg Yay!) and Nom de Plume (which are awesome by the way).





I picked up this awesome case at VapeKing for storing and transporting my gear and juice, it really came in very handy. While I was there I grabbed some Cotton Bacon, SMAX Italian Princess (a really great coffee dessert juice), WW Table Mountain (couldn't resist after @Andre's review) and another V3 Flip. Thanks so much @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (7/9/15)

Got myself a rogue!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (7/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Picked up a few things this weekend's Vape Meet, really had to exercise extreme restraint with all that was on offer
> 
> A huge thank you to @VapeGrrl for the Orange SubTank Bell Cap to get my Evic all colour coordinated again
> Then some ELP juices from @KieranD at Vape Cartel , @VapeGrrl at Vape Club sorted me out with some Complex Chaos (in 18mg Yay!) and Nom de Plume (which are awesome by the way).
> ...


Love the matchy matchy .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (7/9/15)

Mike said:


> I seriously love @AndreFerreira's new labeling. Excellent work man!!!


Thanks @Mike , you helped me a lot, thanks bud.


----------



## Yiannaki (7/9/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Where did you get it from



Here you go 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/2-pi2-postless-rda-by-lemaga.html

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (7/9/15)

Anyone know where I can find a uwell crown tank here in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (7/9/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Anyone know where I can find a uwell crown tank here in SA?




Try ask in the who has stock section here 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

I have got to stop buying new juices. No more places to hide them. Thanks @AndreFerreira.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (7/9/15)

@Vapington really love the Fruloops!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Ravynheart (7/9/15)

My new Beastie! Thank you @Sir Vape for the excellent service!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/15)

Ravynheart said:


> My new Beastie! Thank you @Sir Vape for the excellent service!


That's a very nice beastie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (7/9/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Another awesome vape mail from @drew at Valley Vapour
> 
> Some of these NETs smell amazing, can't wait for the weekend to mix up a batch or two.
> 
> View attachment 34849


Quite a load, should keep you in juice for a bit.


----------



## kev mac (7/9/15)

StevoStevo said:


> Would anyone happen to be interested in buying some future vapemail from me? I don't need quite this much, but I'm not about to pay R15 per sheet either.
> 
> Made from 100% cotton that has not been chemically treated, bleached or pigmented. Raised withoutthe use of chemical fertilizer or pesticides to ensure pure, safe quality. Darker flecks in the material are natural and should be expected. These colorations are due to cotton seeds in the fine milling process and do not indicate product defects.
> 
> ...


Looks like a life time supply

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 34854
> 
> Picked this little (but ragged) beauty up earlier. Black anodized sl lp mini ️All I need is to get a bottom fed rda with good airflow and I'll be at the end of the road any pifs?
> 
> ...


Check Angelcigs for a cheap b.f. rda


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Picked up a few things this weekend's Vape Meet, really had to exercise extreme restraint with all that was on offer
> 
> I picked up this awesome case at VapeKing for storing and transporting my gear and juice, it really came in very handy. While I was there I grabbed some Cotton Bacon, SMAX Italian Princess (a really great coffee dessert juice), WW Table Mountain (couldn't resist after @Andre's review) and another V3 Flip. Thanks so much @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff



@BumbleBee, unlike the other juices in the pic, that SMAX Mafia Princess is on the endangered list locally. It is one of my all-time favourites though, and such a great tasting juice. Very well balanced with just the right amount of sweet to not overload the senses. I think that the bottles are k@k, as I'm convinced they have holes in the bottom, as the juice just disappears.
Come to think of it, all of the juices in that pic has the same tendency to figuratively and literally  evaporate in front of your eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @BumbleBee, unlike the other juices in the pic, that SMAX Mafia Princess is on the endangered list locally. It is one of my all-time favourites though, and such a great tasting juice. Very well balanced with just the right amount of sweet to not overload the senses. I think that the bottles are k@k, as I'm convinced they have holes in the bottom, as the juice just disappears.
> Come to think of it, all of the juices in that pic has the same tendency to figuratively and literally  evaporate in front of your eyes.


I picked those juices after I had obliterated my olfactory sense tasting so many juices at the meet, I picked those because after all that those were the only ones that I could still taste 

I totally agree with you about those smax bottles, I liked the novelty factor but the description is what sold it. Only after did I realise that there is no way to see how much juice you have left in there, also I can't fill my goblins with it


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> ...Only after did I realise that there is no way to see how much juice you have left in there, also I can't fill my goblins with it


No way to see ! Therein lies the problem  They were designed for dripping, but works well with subtanks and the likes.
To ration yourself, you are going to have to weigh it !

Maybe you can 'borrow' @Bumblebabe 's mAN  or top-fill a Kayfun. At least that way the juice would last way longer - maybe 5 days instead of 3?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> No way to see ! Therein lies the problem  They were designed for dripping, but works well with subtanks and the likes.
> To ration yourself, you are going to have to weigh it !
> 
> Maybe you can 'borrow' @Bumblebabe 's mAN  or top-fill a Kayfun. At least that way the juice would last way longer - maybe 5 days instead of 3?


Yeah, I'll put it through the subtanks but I really wanted to try it in the Gobbie. There must be a way to get that bottle open... I think if ripping the top of with force doesn't work then a mini drill should make light work of that plastic shell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (7/9/15)

Daniel Saaiman said:


> @Vapington really love the Fruloops!!
> 
> View attachment 35263


This is a winner.
Vaping it for the first time and really enjoying it.
This is an ADV. It is so chilled out.
Want to buy another bottle and stash it
Well done Northern Craft Vapes

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Daniel Saaiman said:


> @Vapington really love the Fruloops!!
> 
> View attachment 35263



That photo!
Awesome

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/15)

@Daniel Saaiman your photos are awesome! Are you a professional photographer or just a hobbyist?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (7/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Daniel Saaiman your photos are awesome! Are you a professional photographer or just a hobbyist?



@BumbleBee Professional

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/15)

Daniel Saaiman said:


> @BumbleBee Professional


It shows, great work man, keep 'em coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (7/9/15)

Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/15)

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## thekeeperza (8/9/15)

Some new juices to try out. 





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (8/9/15)

Stocking up on old favourites and a new one to try. Thanks to eciggies (@Dragon) - one vendor where "out of stock" international juices are a rare sight.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie (8/9/15)

Andre said:


> Stocking up on old favourites and a new one to try. Thanks to eciggies (@Dragon) - one vendor where "out of stock" international juices are a rare sight.


Eciggies are 1 of the most reliable vendors

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom. F (9/9/15)

DaRoach said:


> New stuff for a bigger dna200 re build
> Hammond 1590b
> 
> View attachment 35031
> ...


How much did that LiPo set you back? I'm thinking about going the same route with one of my unregulated builds. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (9/9/15)

Mike said:


> Got myself a rogue!
> 
> View attachment 35224


@Mike that's sweet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaRoach (9/9/15)

Tom. F said:


> How much did that LiPo set you back? I'm thinking about going the same route with one of my unregulated builds.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


R199.00 its on special at rclipo.co.za Here is the link https://www.rclipo.co.za/on-special/turnigy-2200mah-3s-20c-lipo-detail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (11/9/15)

VM Modz with DNA40 chip. Milled from an aluminium block. Carbon inside. 2x 18650.

I am so happy that I could get hold of one of those. Its rare, the modder just sells occasionally.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rebel (11/9/15)

Thanks @Big Guy for the great service.


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox (11/9/15)

here is my newest diy stash thanks for the great service |

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChadB (11/9/15)

@Eequinox Hi, where did you get your bottles from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eequinox (11/9/15)

ChadB said:


> @Eequinox Hi, where did you get your bottles from? Thanks in advance.


@Melinda at skyblue sells those 50ml bottles for R6.00 i think the 100ml long dripper bottle was a gift

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (12/9/15)

@Eequinox Thanks! Can't see them online but will give them a call.


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (14/9/15)

Thanks again @KieranD for that sweet sweet Vapemail!

!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (14/9/15)

VapeSnow said:


> @Marzuq do you get a skin included with the mod?


@Marzuq Where did you find D2 stock?


----------



## Andre (14/9/15)

Petrus said:


> @Marzuq Where did you find D2 stock?


VapeClub has posted that they have stock now - www.vapeclub.co.za


----------



## johan (14/9/15)

All the way from the sticks in the Eastern cape up to 'Norm Iron' via a friend of @Genosmate - let me introduce you to a stunning South African hand crafted Woodie by a "DIYer"  of note , and for sure the only one in the whole of Ireland:







Thank you very much John, I really do appreciate and will treasure this beauty. I haven't measure the voltage drop yet, but it should be absolute minimal due to this particular clever design. Just from the first few toots I could feel the increased power delivery.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Andre (15/9/15)

johan said:


> All the way from the sticks in the Eastern cape up to 'Norm Iron' via a friend of @Genosmate - let me introduce you to a stunning South African hand crafted Woodie by a "DIYer"  of note , and for sure the only one in the whole of Ireland:
> 
> View attachment 35612
> 
> ...


Stunning. Congrats @johan. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/9/15)

The best of service, as always. Thank you @KieranD and Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## skola (15/9/15)

Andre said:


> The best of service, as always. Thank you @KieranD and Vape Cartel.



I'd like to hear your thoughts on the Grand Reserve @Andre. I've just taken a few toots of it now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/9/15)

skola said:


> I'd like to hear your thoughts on the Grand Reserve @Andre. I've just taken a few toots of it now...


Shall do. What are your initial impressions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (15/9/15)

Wife just phoned me and said there's a package at home for me... dam I cannot focus on work now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (15/9/15)

Andre said:


> Shall do. What are your initial impressions?



I have mixed feelings.. I definitely need some time with this juice.. It's smooth, it's earthy and its creamy.. That's all I can say for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (15/9/15)

Woohoo! Amazon and Goliath v2 (I have to add that the tank inside was really dirty and had a mark down the entire length...covered in machine oil and a bit scruffy looking...shame on you UD) - otherwise, thanks VapeCartel for great, prompt service!




Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (15/9/15)

Thanks a Mil gasPhase...these coils are pure artistry.
Claptons first up,need a beefier atty for the staged aliens











Edit:the vape is as good as they look.
Flavour is amazing

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Nick (15/9/15)

Just arrived ...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (15/9/15)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rebel (15/9/15)

125ml of GOLD

Thank you @Mike for the excellent customer service. I enjoyed the chat and look forward to Vaping the sweetbac.
Mikes Mega Mixes FTW

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ChadB (15/9/15)

@Necris Hi, what's the difference between clapton wire and fused clapton wire?


----------



## zadiac (15/9/15)

A clapton is a core wire with a thinner wire wrapped around it tightly, like a guitar string.
A fused clapton is two or more cores with a wire wrapped around both or all of them.

The Clapton





The fused clapton

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (17/9/15)

Some DIY goodies from vapeowave.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/15)

Whoop whoop vape mail thanks to @vaporize.co.za and @ComplexChaos 

Can't wait to get stuck into these

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Zegee (17/9/15)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (17/9/15)

Zegee said:


> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk




Very cool bud! Let us know how she vapes


----------



## Paulie (17/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Whoop whoop vape mail thanks to @vaporize.co.za and @ComplexChaos
> 
> Can't wait to get stuck into these




Lucky bugger! lol Which ones are mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zegee (17/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Very cool bud! Let us know how she vapes


Vapes like a champion massive post holes for fancy wire 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Whoop whoop vape mail thanks to @vaporize.co.za and @ComplexChaos
> 
> Can't wait to get stuck into these


Hey man. Which atty is that?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey man. Which atty is that?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



its a Pi2 clone


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> its a Pi2 clone


Kewl thanks  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/15)

@BioHAZarD - it's a great little RDA and coupled with the scottish fold wicking method, it's even better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @BioHAZarD - it's a great little RDA and coupled with the scottish fold wicking method, it's even better!


I need to pay more attention to the forum to stay up to date   

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Lucky bugger! lol Which ones are mine



Sharing is caring   I'll share with a fellow countryman!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick (17/9/15)

Eni meni mini mo.
.. thanks @ComplexChaos and @vaporize.co.za ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

Heavenly Peaches has now become a fixture in my juice drawer. So, had to try some more from @ComplexChaos. And the service and packaging is first class too. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/15)

Andre said:


> Heavenly Peaches has now become a fixture in my juice drawer. So, had to try some more from @ComplexChaos. And the service and packaging is first class too. Thank you.



Agreed! Love the packaging from @ComplexChaos ! 

What strength is your Yogi Drip? Quite funny as mine is clear and i see yours has a nice yellow colour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Agreed! Love the packaging from @ComplexChaos !
> 
> What strength is your Yogi Drip? Quite funny as mine is clear and i see yours has a nice yellow colour


12 mg, but the picture makes it at least twice as dark as what it really is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (17/9/15)

Andre said:


> Heavenly Peaches has now become a fixture in my juice drawer. So, had to try some more from @ComplexChaos. And the service and packaging is first class too. Thank you.


Yip their juices are amazing can't wait to try the new range at the end of the month. At the the moment my favourites are Craving Apple and Troubled Monkey... Yummy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mario (17/9/15)

Necris said:


> Thanks a Mil gasPhase...these coils are pure artistry.
> Claptons first up,need a beefier atty for the staged aliens
> 
> 
> ...


 where can I get this? whats the price?


----------



## Necris (17/9/15)

Mario said:


> where can I get this? whats the price?


http://gasphase.myshopify.com/collections/all


----------



## Riyash (17/9/15)

Tuglyfe Tugboat Box Mod. Thanks to the @VapeShop.co.za

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

Riyash said:


> View attachment 35755
> Tuglyf Tugboat Box Mod. Thanks to the @VapeShop.co.za


Stunning setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/9/15)

Nick said:


> Eni meni mini mo.
> .. thanks @ComplexChaos and @vaporize.co.za ...
> View attachment 35746



Happy vaping @Nick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/9/15)

Thank you Fasttech and thanks to Eleaf USA

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/15)

Thanks so much @VapeGrrl for your incredibly efficient service and awesome packaging 




and there's a special little treat in the pic for @johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks so much @VapeGrrl for your incredibly efficient service and awesome packaging
> 
> View attachment 35780
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vaporize.co.za (18/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Whoop whoop vape mail thanks to @vaporize.co.za and @ComplexChaos
> 
> Can't wait to get stuck into these



Missed your post.. @Yiannaki .. Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks so much @VapeGrrl for your incredibly efficient service and awesome packaging
> 
> View attachment 35780
> 
> ...



You've depleted your credit  for posting an unopened parcel pic! BTW Bepanthen doesn't work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (19/9/15)

johan said:


> You've depleted your credit  for posting an unopened parcel pic! BTW Bepanthen doesn't work.


But it's such a pretty parcel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

Tom said:


> VM Modz with DNA40 chip. Milled from an aluminium block. Carbon inside. 2x 18650.
> 
> I am so happy that I could get hold of one of those. Its rare, the modder just sells occasionally.
> 
> View attachment 35499


Very nice@Tom ,can't wait for my DNA 200 I have on pre-order to finally arrive.


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

johan said:


> All the way from the sticks in the Eastern cape up to 'Norm Iron' via a friend of @Genosmate - let me introduce you to a stunning South African hand crafted Woodie by a "DIYer"  of note , and for sure the only one in the whole of Ireland:
> 
> View attachment 35612
> 
> ...


Looks great @johan ,enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


@Rob Fisher ,I'm sure the trip went well but I expected a trunk full of gear.Hope the tables were kind.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @Rob Fisher ,I'm sure the trip went well but I expected a trunk full of gear.Hope the tables were kind.



They were not kind at all... and I have yet to find a decent Vape Shop... I'm surprised to see so many smokers and so few vapers... And the vape shops I have found had never seen a squonker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (20/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Very nice@Tom ,can't wait for my DNA 200 I have on pre-order to finally arrive.


Yeah, believe you. Wanted to opt for DNA 200 at first, but i am quite happy with the vape i currently have at 25-35W.


----------



## kev mac (20/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> They were not kind at all... and I have yet to find a decent Vape Shop... I'm surprised to see so many smokers and so few vapers... And the vape shops I have found had never seen a squonker!


Hope your luck turns.Not surprised about the smokers, Vegas is probably the smoking capital of the U.S.


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

Tom said:


> Yeah, believe you. Wanted to opt for DNA 200 at first, but i am quite happy with the vape i currently have at 25-35W.


I hear you @Tom but i'm a gearaholic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R8B84 (21/9/15)

Great service from Vape cartel. Super fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vape_r (21/9/15)

R8B84 said:


> Great service from Vape cartel. Super fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. @R8B84 I was just wondering how you got these 30ml bottles in those flavour as I don't see it on the Vape cartel website. Sorry to go off topic guys.


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Vape_r said:


> Hi. @R8B84 I was just wondering how you got these 30ml bottles in those flavour as I don't see it on the Vape cartel website. Sorry to go off topic guys.


Presume you refer to the E-Liquid Project jooses: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-e-liquid-project


----------



## Vape_r (21/9/15)

Thank you so much @Andre. Have no idea what was going on earlier


----------



## R8B84 (21/9/15)

Vape_r said:


> Hi. @R8B84 I was just wondering how you got these 30ml bottles in those flavour as I don't see it on the Vape cartel website. Sorry to go off topic guys.



I checked today again and they are on there. Look under e-liquid project. They have the 100ml and 30ml listed seperately

Are you using a phone browser or computer browser? I see it doesn't show up on the phone browser, but only on the computer browser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (22/9/15)

A whopping 250 mls of awesomeness! One bottle courtesy of @gertvanjoe as a return for a small favour - wow, not expected, but accepted with gratitude. And then, to top it all, doubled up by @Mike - thank you. This community rocks. You have lighted my flame as said by Albert Schweitzer: 

"_At times, our own light goes out and is rekindled by a spark from another person. Each of us has cause to think with deep gratitude of those who have lighted the flame within us._" 
_



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## kevkev (22/9/15)

Andre said:


> A whopping 250 mls of awesomeness! One bottle courtesy of @gertvanjoe as a return for a small favour - wow, not expected, but accepted with gratitude. And then, to top it all, doubled up by @Mike - thank you. This community rocks. You have lighted my flame as said by Albert Schweitzer:
> 
> "_At times, our own light goes out and is rekindled by a spark from another person. Each of us has cause to think with deep gratitude of those who have lighted the flame within us._"
> _
> ...



250ml of pure awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/9/15)

@Andre . Glad you liked it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (22/9/15)

kevkev said:


> 250ml of pure awesome!


Is this a sweet tobacco?


----------



## kevkev (22/9/15)

It has some sweetness, but its more dry. There is another Tobacco from MMM called SweetBac, which is sweeter. I like both!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (22/9/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Is this a sweet tobacco?


No, it has a natural tobacco sweetness only. Mike's Mega Mixes also has a Sweetbac if you prefer sweeter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/9/15)

kevkev said:


> It has some sweetness, but its more dry. There is another Tobacco from MMM called SweetBac, which is sweeter. I like both!


Okay cool i will try both. Im looking for a nice sweet NET

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (22/9/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay cool i will try both. Im looking for a nice sweet NET



You want to go low in Nic. These kick like a mule!


----------



## VapeSnow (22/9/15)

kevkev said:


> You want to go low in Nic. These kick like a mule!


I vape 3mg. What is these juices vg/pg ratio


----------



## kevkev (22/9/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I vape 3mg. What is these juices vg/pg ratio



70/30 I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/9/15)

kevkev said:


> 70/30 I believe.


My preferred blend. Thx for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (22/9/15)

Recieved some juice this morning!!! Competition winnings for the win! Pun intended..... Will Post a review soon™

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Attie (22/9/15)

Epic mail

Replacement VTBox200 V3 , thank you Vape Cige

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mario (22/9/15)

Attie said:


> Epic mail
> 
> Replacement VTBox200 V3 , thank you Vape Cige
> 
> View attachment 35965


could you send me the link where you purchased that mod


----------



## Attie (22/9/15)

Mario said:


> could you send me the link where you purchased that mod



My V1 I bought from http://www.vape95.com/products/vtbox200-dna200?variant=6288748099, The V3 I got today came directly from Vape Cige in China

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (22/9/15)

Attie said:


> My V1 I bought from http://www.vape95.com/products/vtbox200-dna200?variant=6288748099, The V3 I got today came directly from Vape Cige in China


Wow, thought you made a typo with the V3. That box has been out 2 months or so, and it's already V3  
Don't get me wrong, sexy box, hope it serves you well. These vape companies are just completely out of hand with the revisions on top of revisions on top of revisions........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Attie (22/9/15)

VandaL said:


> Wow, thought you made a typo with the V3. That box has been out 2 months or so, and it's already V3
> Don't get me wrong, sexy box, hope it serves you well. These vape companies are just completely out of hand with the revisions on top of revisions on top of revisions........



Unfortunately in the vaping industry with new products releasing every week and new companies popping up, thats how things are.
On the positive side, they are fixing where they messed up. They are offering replacement units for the faulty ones.


----------



## VandaL (22/9/15)

Attie said:


> Unfortunately in the vaping industry with new products releasing every week and new companies popping up, thats how things are.
> On the positive side, they are fixing where they messed up. They are offering replacement units for the faulty ones.


I hear u, that's decent of them but what would u prefer, spending $160(ex shipping and duties) on a mod plagued with rather serious issues but released kak fast or the same mod with all the issues sorted in v1 but release delayed a month. It's not as if the dna 200 will be replaced soon.


----------



## Attie (22/9/15)

VandaL said:


> I hear u, that's decent of them but what would u prefer, spending $160(ex shipping and duties) on a mod plagued with rather serious issues but released kak fast or the same mod with all the issues sorted in v1 but release delayed a month. It's not as if the dna 200 will be replaced soon.



To be honest the only issue with my V1 was the battery connectors, which was fixed easily with a soldering iron. The only reason I bought it in the first place was because it was the fastest DNA200 mod I could get, and now I have 2 for the price of one!


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

Riyash said:


> View attachment 35755
> Tuglyfe Tugboat Box Mod. Thanks to the @VapeShop.co.za


@Riyash that's so cool.I'm a tug boat lover,how's she hitting?


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

Attie said:


> Epic mail
> 
> Replacement VTBox200 V3 , thank you Vape Cige
> 
> View attachment 35965


Hi @Attie ,such a great looker.Love the black+red.Great to see they sorted out the issues.MY Hcigar dna200 ships tomorrow after an almost 1and 1/2 mo. wait on pre-sale.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (24/9/15)

Thanks @KieranD 
This Sapor RDA ....OMG!!! in your face FLAVOUR better than the Velocity i must say.
Mr Phillip Rocke im gonna crack you later when i start the fire.
Happy Braai Day boyz n girlz

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (24/9/15)

Mario said:


> View attachment 36010
> 
> Thanks @KieranD
> This Sapor RDA ....OMG!!! in your face FLAVOUR better than the Velocity i must say.
> ...


Great stash of vape stuff right there. That Phillip Rocke is awesome. So is the Sapor.


----------



## Eequinox (24/9/15)

Andre said:


> Great stash of vape stuff right there. That Phillip Rocke is awesome. So is the Sapor.


i agree the Sapor rocks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/9/15)

Does it rock your socks?


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/9/15)

Something new, sadly have to sell some of it. Post to follow. Smells amazing can't wait to vape it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (24/9/15)

Mario said:


> View attachment 36010
> 
> Thanks @KieranD
> This Sapor RDA ....OMG!!! in your face FLAVOUR better than the Velocity i must say.
> ...


The Sapor is a wonder, enjoy! btw the sapor proves that there is no need for a quality authentic RDA to cost upwards of $90.00-$100.00 or more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> View attachment 36024
> View attachment 36025
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take a bottle of your hands


----------



## Eequinox (24/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> View attachment 36024
> View attachment 36025
> 
> 
> ...


just a noobie question but don't custards in e juice contain diacetin and acetoin not sure how it is spelt


----------



## Andre (24/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> just a noobie question but don't custards in e juice contain diacetin and acetoin not sure how it is spelt

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/15)

Andre said:


>


 cool good to know at least now i have an option that will not make my lungs rot out any further than they have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/9/15)

Manufacturers now take precautions to remove those chems from juices as it can get them shut down permanently if found in their juices.


----------



## Willyza (25/9/15)

and locally ?


----------



## Paulie (25/9/15)

Vaporshark DNA200 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/15)

hmm very pretty need to start looking for my next month stinkie free present

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Vaporshark DNA200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Happy eScribing!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Attie (25/9/15)

VAPE MAIL !!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Zegee (25/9/15)

Attie said:


> VAPE MAIL !!!!
> View attachment 36043
> 
> View attachment 36044
> ...


Epic vapemail all from states by the looks of it 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie (25/9/15)

Zegee said:


> Epic vapemail all from states by the looks of it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



Yes, it is


----------



## SHiBBY (25/9/15)

Pow pow! Some Friday vapemail in the form of clear battery wraps!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Vaporshark DNA200
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, @Paulie - she looks superb
Wish you well!
I can just imagine the Guava on that thing

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (26/9/15)

100ml of pure Vaping bliss.
NCV Fruloops is a winner.
Thank you @Vapington.
This was delivered to my door by Mike.
It is much appreciated.
Your customer service is excellent.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre_B (26/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Vaporshark DNA200
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! Did you get that locally or international vendor?


----------



## Paulie (26/9/15)

Andre_B said:


> Very nice! Did you get that locally or international vendor?



Internationally


----------



## Paulie (28/9/15)

Vapemail from the USA  2x SX150watts yihi 350j Custom boxmods! The black one is for@Attie and monster 3 tanks

































Here pic of how small it us next to the dna200 shark which is really small 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Crittilian23 (28/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Vaporshark DNA200
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is the 
*Phenotype L RDA ? *


----------



## Paulie (28/9/15)

Crittilian23 said:


> How is the
> *Phenotype L RDA ? *



Its great if you put 22 + G wire builds in it or claptons\fuzed clapton type builds as it has massive air and deck holes. Flavour is also very good!


----------



## Crittilian23 (28/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Its great if you put 22 + G wire builds in it or claptons\fuzed clapton type builds as it has massive air and deck holes. Flavour is also very good!



Ok thanks. been looking into getting one. seen quite a few reviews on it and cant really see any negative points on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Vapemail from the USA  2x SX150watts yihi 350j Custom boxmods! The black one is for@Attie and monster 3 tanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you buy these from @Paulie ? I like very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy these from @Paulie ? I like very much!



From Mums Vapes bro


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

Nice! But eish, too much for me now


----------



## Viper_SA (28/9/15)

Thanks to @drew at Valleyvapour for the vape mail 

The CAP Bold Tobacco smells great, as does the FA Coffee Espresso. Huge difference in smell between TFA an FA Kiwi, can't wait to try it. Also the CAP Peanut Butter smells way different than the TFA version. Slowly the recipes are building up

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KB_314 (28/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Vapemail from the USA  2x SX150watts yihi 350j Custom boxmods! The black one is for@Attie and monster 3 tanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord that's some epic vapemail! Would love to see a (panoramic?) pic of your entire collection of authentics  Let us know your thoughts on this chip vs the DNA200.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (28/9/15)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff. Been looking forward to this

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff. Been looking forward to this
> 
> View attachment 36158


Some of my favourite juices. Pyramid is such a juicy, fresh coconut with fruit - probably my favourite of the WW line. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/15)

Finally I got my paws on a Regulated Squonker! Let me introduce you to the SVA Mod from Italy. DNA 40 BF Box Mod 18650.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## hands (28/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally I got my paws on a Regulated Squonker!


looking forward to hear more on the regulated bottom feeding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Super X has been praising the Stumpy (Bottom Fed by Catfish Atty Mods) non stop so I decided to get one! Looks great on the CC Customs mod and I see it more as a mouth to lung setup... I am running dual micro coils 0,5Ω with Rayon wick and the cloud production as well as flavour is great! CeeCee is filled with Foggs Milky Way!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/15)

hands said:


> looking forward to hear more on the regulated bottom feeding.



Will test drive it for a few days before a review... it's look awesome and seems to work perfectly... will be quite interesting to see what it's like getting an identical vape each time.


----------



## DoubleD (28/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Super X has been praising the Stumpy (Bottom Fed by Catfish Atty Mods) non stop so I decided to get one! Looks great on the CC Customs mod and I see it more as a mouth to lung setup... I am running dual micro coils 0,5Ω with Rayon wick and the cloud production as well as flavour is great! CeeCee is filled with Foggs Milky Way!
> 
> ...



My oh my, that SVA is stunning 

Dibs on the stumpy if you decide to sell please Skipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (28/9/15)

Andre said:


> Some of my favourite juices. Pyramid is such a juicy, fresh coconut with fruit - probably my favourite of the WW line. Enjoy.


Thanks. Pyramid was the first one in my tank. Your review lured me in. Tropical fruit juice with a dash of coconut water. Great vape; looking forward to the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff. Been looking forward to this
> 
> View attachment 36158


mmmmm Table Mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/15)

Some Vape Mail from Fasttech finally arrived while I was away!

Swirl Fish and 2 x Stumpy's! Drippers.


And some drip tips!



And some Clapton Coil.


And then some magnifying glasses to do some close up checks.



And then something I can't for the life of me remember what the hell it is or does!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DoubleD (28/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Vape Mail from Fasttech finally arrived while I was away!
> 
> Swirl Fish and 2 x Stumpy's! Drippers.
> View attachment 36170
> ...



That black clamp is to hold an atty securely are at least thats what it could be used for.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (29/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then something I can't for the life of me remember what the hell it is or does!


never mind that, you got one
would love to know what that's for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (29/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Vape Mail from Fasttech finally arrived while I was away!
> 
> Swirl Fish and 2 x Stumpy's! Drippers.
> View attachment 36170
> ...


https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10011621/2007100-electronic-cigarette-atomizer-holdfast-clamp

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/15)

Vape Mail Baby!
Another DNA 40 Squonker from Italy... this one is the ARK DNA from Ennequadro.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## SHiBBY (29/9/15)

Some decent vape mail today!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (29/9/15)

Debbie Does Donuts... Best local juice I've had to date. Like a fresh Pick 'n Pay doughnut with a light chocolate glaze. Goes great with a cuppa joe. Thanks @method1. Great service.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (29/9/15)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin (29/9/15)

Vapemail and kudos to @KieranD at Vape Cartel and @BigB at Vape Decadence 






@Vapington looking forward to the new flavours........in 1.5mg

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Vapemail and kudos to @KieranD at Vape Cartel and @BigB at Vape Decadence
> 
> View attachment 36240
> View attachment 36238
> ...


Awesome vape mail. Like those Chaplins. And the Cyclops of course. How do you coil and wick your Cyclops?


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Thank you to @BigB and @The Ballie at Vape Decadence. Mouth watering just on the packaging.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin (29/9/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome vape mail. Like those Chaplins. And the Cyclops of course. How do you coil and wick your Cyclops?


Thanks @Andre Those Chaplins look perfectly at home on the Cyclops. I`m using 30 gauge twisted Kanthal, 5/6 wraps on 2mm id single coil at around 0.75 ohms wicked with Rayon as I started to taste the organic in my organic cotton.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/9/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY (30/9/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> View attachment 36293


Good looking setup there! I'm still on the hunt for a Billow myself. I've got a Goblin and Goblin Mini, but I'm still undecided on which has the best airflow between the Bilow and Goblin

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Debbie Does Donuts... Best local juice I've had to date. Like a fresh Pick 'n Pay doughnut with a light chocolate glaze. Goes great with a cuppa joe. Thanks @method1. Great service.
> 
> View attachment 36218



You've sold me on your description @Kiff Rooibos 
For years i have treated myself to the occasional PicknPay Donut!
Need to try this juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Xmas Cake (Marzipan) vape juice YEAH! And some others to try!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/9/15)

Thank you Sir Vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/9/15)

Yum


----------



## Vape_r (30/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 36328
> 
> Thank you Sir Vape
> 
> ...


Let us know how the flavor is!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/9/15)

Vape_r said:


> Let us know how the flavor is!


It's delicious. Similar to the berry found in Rocket Sheep's purple alien. Intense throat hit on 6mg. But smooth and flavorful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 36328
> 
> Thank you Sir Vape
> 
> ...



the white sig is stunning!


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> the white sig is stunning!


+1 on that. Let us know if it lives up to the Sigelei reputation @Yusuf Cape Vaper.


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (30/9/15)

Silver said:


> You've sold me on your description @Kiff Rooibos
> For years i have treated myself to the occasional PicknPay Donut!
> Need to try this juice


I seriously can't stop vaping this juice. All Day Doughy Vape. Waiting on the next Hardwick's juice @method1 release so I can order both. Very impressed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (30/9/15)

My favourite mail.
Vape Mail




Cannot wait to try out these juices.
Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (1/10/15)

Finaly got some Vape Mail
Thanx @Tiaan! Smelling damn good...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/15)

Isn't she lovely.. 
@Andre she sure does live up to and exceeds the sigelei reputation. 
Much better feel in hand. Fits better. Is solid built and much prettier than her predecessors.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 36416
> 
> Isn't she lovely..
> @Andre she sure does live up to and exceeds the sigelei reputation.
> Much better feel in hand. Fits better. Is solid built and much prettier than her predecessors.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Evan (2/10/15)

Father Christmas got the date wrong again... Time to get busy

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (2/10/15)

Evan said:


> Father Christmas got the date wrong again... Time to get busy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Wow, no small measure there. And well organised. Enjoy the process, and the results.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief (3/10/15)

Been a busy week with juice deliveries! Thanx @Mike @AndreFerreira (sory don't know member of Vapour Mountain?) 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (3/10/15)

argief said:


> Been a busy week with juice deliveries! Thanx @Mike @AndreFerreira (sory don't know member of Vapour Mountain?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vapour Mountain is @Oupa. Enjoy the juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (3/10/15)

Thanx @Andre, apologies @Oupa! Thanx for the juice! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

argief said:


> Been a busy week with juice deliveries! Thanx @Mike @AndreFerreira (sory don't know member of Vapour Mountain?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great stash of juices @argief , enjoy!

Trying to figure out the VM juices
I see what looks like samples of Tropical Ice and Menthol Ice
The oher sample i would guess is VM Coffee?
Are the two big ones Choc Mint?


----------



## argief (4/10/15)

Wow @Silver, considering the flavour is on the back your observation skills are impeccable! You only have one wrong! The two big ones are one choc mint and one dark orange. I have always been a fan of dark chocolate with orange, so I thought I world give it a try: It does indeed capture the taste (with a hint of liqueur) ,a little strong for my taste but good attempt by @Oupa!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/15)

argief said:


> Wow @Silver, considering the flavour is on the back your observation skills are impeccable! You only have one wrong! The two big ones are one choc mint and one dark orange. I have always been a fan of dark chocolate with orange, so I thought I world give it a try: It does indeed capture the taste (with a hint of liqueur) ,a little strong for my taste but good attempt by @Oupa!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Ah awesome, ok thanks for the feedback @argief 
That Dark Orange has a very similar colour to Choc Mint. I havent tried the Dark Orange.

Just a headsup. @Oupa mixes his juices when you order them so some of them can taste a bit strong or harsh in the first few days. Some of the juices need a bit of time to steep first. With steeping, they usually mellow out a bit and improve. So maybe open the bottles and let some air in, then close and shake and put them in a dark cupboard for a week. See if that helps.


----------



## zadiac (4/10/15)

Silver said:


> Ah awesome, ok thanks for the feedback @argief
> That Dark Orange has a very similar colour to Choc Mint. I havent tried the Dark Orange.
> 
> Just a headsup. @Oupa mixes his juices when you order them so some of them can taste a bit strong or harsh in the first few days. Some of the juices need a bit of time to steep first. With steeping, they usually mellow out a bit and improve. So maybe open the bottles and let some air in, then close and shake and put them in a dark cupboard for a week. See if that helps.



I have a 100ml of VM4 coming in that has been steeping since August. Oupa kept it for me. Then we forgot about it and then remembered again...lol
Should be here by Tuesday and steeped more than a month! Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (5/10/15)

Oupa never forgets  Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/10/15)

Oupa said:


> Oupa never forgets  Enjoy it!



Thanks, I most definitely will. The VM4 I bought from you at the VapeCon was amazing. It doesn't trump the VM4 Special Reserve, but it's a very close second and I reckon with the long steeping it will be perfect. Thanks again Oupa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/10/15)

Just got my first dripper and some new Complex Chaos sappies.
Wish me luck.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Just got my first dripper and some new Complex Chaos sappies.
> Wish me luck.
> 
> View attachment 36555


Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

All the best with the dripper @GlacieredPyro 
Let us know how you are finding it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (6/10/15)

Best type of mail = vapemail




These smell yummy, cant wait to mix em up

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex_123 (6/10/15)

Early morning Vape mail from Vape club.
Riddle comp prizes! Thanks again @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for the awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## element0709 (6/10/15)

Mah CM 521 tab from sirvape!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz (6/10/15)

element0709 said:


> Mah CM 521 tab from sirvape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really liking the convenience of these gadgets

thinking of getting myself one.


----------



## acorn (6/10/15)

Vape mail from Vapeclub received this morning
Winning Juices from @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl, thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Prizes from @VapeGrrl! Lindsay you and Vape Club rock!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hands (6/10/15)

a gift from Robert O'Neil

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

Waiting for the courier with my VM4, Coil Master 521 Tab and my Cotton bacon.....sigh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 3


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

aaaand then he arrives! 

VM4 100ml (steeped more than a month) from Vapour Mountain - Thanks Oupa!
Coil Master 521 Tab and Cotton Bacon V2 from Sir Vape - Thanks Hugo!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## DoubleD (6/10/15)

So ahh, Vapour Mountain hooked me up like a boss as always 







100ml VM Tropical Ice Nomness!
30ml Berry Blaze
30ml Melons (oh my hat this smells so good)
And some Reo odds and ends, you can never have to much odds and ends

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## moonunit (6/10/15)

Some DDD, tastes pretty good @method1





Some new flavours from Plume Station @Andreferreria







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/10/15)

So after reading all about Fastech on the different threads I thought I`d give it a try. I was only going to order the atty stands and Li-Po charging bag at first but could not resist the VTC5`s and the LH HG2`s. so without further ado vapemail courtesy of the people at Fasttech.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## method1 (6/10/15)

Not exactly officially vape mail, but it became vapemail after a quick conversion

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Eequinox (7/10/15)

method1 said:


> Not exactly officially vape mail, but it became vapemail after a quick conversion
> 
> View attachment 36664
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS SO COOL !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> So ahh, Vapour Mountain hooked me up like a boss as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely 
Melons does smell good indeed @DoubleD !
Mine is steeping. Will give it about a week or two. Luckily I am busy with one or two other juices so I can resist the urge to try it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/15)

FB Competition winnings from Mr Hardwick's 




@method1 this is one damn amazing juice!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/15)

Epic Vape Mail Baby!

JB Squonker (John Bensley) arrived and is just so beautiful! To watch her turn from a block of Czechoslovakian Maple to this awesome Mod just blows my mind. I'm not sure if the pictures do it justice... the finish on the wood needs to be held to be appreciated! To say I'm over the moon with it is an understatement! The voltage drop is almost zero do to the very clever internals. @Genosmate rocks in a BIG WAY! 

I am vaping on it as I type! JBM is stunning! Here she is in all her glory!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (7/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> JB Squonker (John Bensley) arrived and is just so beautiful! To watch her turn from a block of Czechoslovakian Maple to this awesome Mod just blows my mind. I'm not sure if the pictures do it justice... the finish on the wood needs to be held to be appreciated! To say I'm over the moon with it is an understatement! The voltage drop is almost zero do to the very clever internals. @Genosmate rocks in a BIG WAY!
> 
> ...


Rob, I like....I want...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (7/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby!


epic indeed. lovely work @Genosmate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (7/10/15)

is that a bomb

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/10/15)

Restocking of my favourite tobacco. Blackbird! This should keep me going for a while 

Thanks to VapeMob. Great service. Parcel very well packed. Smooth process. Professional and timeous. I especially appreciated the call to double check the delivery address.

Thanks @RevnLucky7 and @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/15)

New Drip Tips all hand made by @hands for all the Squonkers! Whooo! I just love the shape of the drip tips and had to get enough for all the Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus (8/10/15)

Rob, that is freeeken awsome. I like your attitude.... exactly the same as mine, go big or go home. I wonder why my wife don't understand it....?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> New Drip Tips all hand made by @hands for all the Squonkers! Whooo! I just love the shape of the drip tips and had to get enough for all the Squonkers!
> View attachment 36752
> View attachment 36753


Once again @Rob Fisher, thank you for posting pics of your epic squonk family. Every time I am compelled to show my wife so she doesn't think I'm crazy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## yuganp (8/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> New Drip Tips all hand made by @hands for all the Squonkers! Whooo! I just love the shape of the drip tips and had to get enough for all the Squonkers!
> View attachment 36752
> View attachment 36753


@Rob Fisher did you get rid of all your US drip tips? Can not see any one of them in your pic


----------



## Silver (9/10/15)

hands said:


> a gift from Robert O'Neil
> View attachment 36618



My goodness @hands 
That is awesome!
Appropriate that its a tumbled aluminium one in case you want to work your magic on it. 

You deserve that gift big time. Enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/15)

Silver said:


> View attachment 36740
> 
> 
> Restocking of my favourite tobacco. Blackbird! This should keep me going for a while
> ...


Nice one @Silver njoy

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

yuganp said:


> @Rob Fisher did you get rid of all your US drip tips? Can not see any one of them in your pic



Nope I still love them... I lost one, broke one and only have two left.


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Silver said:


> View attachment 36740
> 
> 
> Restocking of my favourite tobacco. Blackbird! This should keep me going for a while
> ...


That is a proper restock. 12 mg?


----------



## Genosmate (9/10/15)

I need serious sunglasses for this Reo,neon yellow door and a funky coloured Stumpy.The stumpy is the new vapemail from a serious squonkaholic

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

Genosmate said:


> I need serious sunglasses for this Reo,neon yellow door and a funky coloured Stumpy.The stumpy is the new vapemail from a serious squonkaholic
> View attachment 36794



You need to take a pill first before squonking on that!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (9/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You need to take a pill first before squonking on that!


----------



## Paulie (9/10/15)

Genosmate said:


> I need serious sunglasses for this Reo,neon yellow door and a funky coloured Stumpy.The stumpy is the new vapemail from a serious squonkaholic
> View attachment 36794




Reminds me of the beach buggies you get at the coast lol Every panel a different colour and its bashed hehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex_123 (9/10/15)

Early morning vape mail to make Friday even better. IPV4S sleeve, 2x Samsung 25Rs AND the SAPOR!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## G-MAN (9/10/15)

Thanks @KieranD , vapemail received! Booyaa!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Attie (9/10/15)

Epic and all authentic vape mail from the USA

Aeronaut RDA
Twisted Messes RDA
REMentry RDA
Vector RDA


Project Sub-ohm Lush RDA
Petri v1.5 RDA + chuff cap


Kennedy 24mm RDA


Royal Hunter Mini RDA
Silverplay nano
Hcigar VT200

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/10/15)

Damn dude

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zegee (9/10/15)

That is properly epic vapemail

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 2 x Samsung Green's and 2 x Foggs Milky Way for a new convert and a cap from @Sir Vape! Thank you Hugo!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/10/15)

Thanks @Mike ,looking forward to this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (9/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! 2 x Samsung Green's and 2 x Foggs Milky Way for a new convert and a cap from @Sir Vape! Thank you Hugo!
> View attachment 36827



Enjoy Oom Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/10/15)

Attie said:


> Epic and all authentic vape mail from the USA
> 
> Aeronaut RDA
> Twisted Messes RDA
> ...




Wow nice man!!!!


----------



## Viper_SA (9/10/15)

Small vape mail, but it counts 
Needed some nicotine, so I thought I'd give some more FA flavorings a shot. Loving the few I have tried so far. 
Thanks to @drew again for the great service, as always

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Matt (9/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Small vape mail, but it counts
> Needed some nicotine, so I thought I'd give some more FA flavorings a shot. Loving the few I have tried so far.
> Thanks to @drew again for the great service, as always
> 
> View attachment 36829



The fuij apple is really good mixed up a recipe with it and really impressed.


----------



## Viper_SA (9/10/15)

Matt said:


> The fuij apple is really good mixed up a recipe with it and really impressed.



I want to try it with my apple pie recipe, to simulate that fresh apple taste you get when you bite into a piece of apple in the pie. Really impressed with the FA range.


----------



## Attie (9/10/15)

and some more mail, thanks to @Sir Vape 

A few new batteries and a new juice to try

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Attie said:


> and some more mail, thanks to @Sir Vape
> 
> A few new batteries and a new juice to try
> 
> ...


Lol, a "few" new batteries!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (9/10/15)

Maybe it's for loadshedding...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (12/10/15)

vapemail from @Rob Fisher 



and from ValleyVapour

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (14/10/15)

Fastest vape mail from Fasttech ever! Ordered on 26 September and picked up today
2 Vortice RDA's, some stands and drip tips

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Blu_Marlin (14/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Fastest vape mail from Fasttech ever! Ordered on 26 September and picked up today
> 2 Vortice RDA's, some stands and drip tips
> 
> View attachment 37038


@Viper_SA which shipping option did you use?


----------



## Silver (14/10/15)

That was super Fast @Viper_SA 
Enjoy


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Viper_SA which shipping option did you use?


I'm guessing the standard SingPost


----------



## Zahz (14/10/15)

I have also ordered some stuff on the 6th of October and it shows shipped to ZA now just waiting for customs and the Post office. Hope they efficient so I can get my stuff quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (14/10/15)

I used Hong Kong post this time around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (14/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I used Hong Kong post this time around.


Damn I`ve got two packages incomming one with Sing Post and the other with China Post. Oh well will just have to see how long it takes to get here.


----------



## Deckie (15/10/15)

Fasttech is hit and miss no matter who you choose for shipping. I've used China Post, Hong Kong & Singapore and I've found Sing post faster previously but now I've got 2 inbound & things are slow - so order & forget, it'll get here sometime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## argief (15/10/15)

Have anyone lost a packadge from fastech? (ie still waiting after more than 3 months) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (15/10/15)

argief said:


> Have anyone lost a packadge from fastech? (ie still waiting after more than 3 months)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



What does the tracking data say and what did you order. Does the order contain batteries?


----------



## argief (15/10/15)

No, I'm still patiently waiting (only ordered about a week ago). Just wanted to get feedback I should at so be worried? 

I have ordered various gadgets of eBay that never arrived... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (15/10/15)

I have received everything I ever ordered from FT. They are very reliable, but unfortunately the shipping takes long. Mostly after it arrives in SA the post office takes it's time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## argief (15/10/15)

And efun.top? Anyone try them? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (16/10/15)

This just arrived from Sirvape 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riaz (16/10/15)

zadiac said:


> I have received everything I ever ordered from FT. They are very reliable, but unfortunately the shipping takes long. Mostly after it arrives in SA the post office takes it's time.


Im chatting to one of the staff at FT now, he says that DHL is an option for shipping now?

EDIT: i dont think he read the part where i told him in from South Africa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (16/10/15)

@Riaz got my hopes up and slashed them man


----------



## Riaz (16/10/15)

Mike said:


> @Riaz got my hopes up and slashed them man


sorry bro


----------



## Mike (16/10/15)

It's all good bud  How cool would it be if they did offer something like DHL or EMS though


----------



## Riaz (16/10/15)

Mike said:


> It's all good bud  How cool would it be if they did offer something like DHL or EMS though


That would be a:


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

The courier arrived at 21:00 last night. Thank you to Vapeking (@MiffyPuff).

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## groovyvaperman (16/10/15)

element0709 said:


> This just arrived from Sirvape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still soo much want the kayfun monster

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## groovyvaperman (16/10/15)

Andre said:


> The courier arrived at 21:00 last night. Thank you to Vapeking (@MiffyPuff).


Most epic of all chargers there enjoy it

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (16/10/15)

element0709 said:


> This just arrived from Sirvape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dibs on both if you sell. lol


----------



## Paulie (16/10/15)

Andre said:


> The courier arrived at 21:00 last night. Thank you to Vapeking (@MiffyPuff).




Nice! I Just love this charger! The app is so cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (16/10/15)

Awesome day of mail and vape Mail for me wow!
Thanks @drew for awesome service. Placed my order and the next day I needed something else added, he happily assisted me. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

125 mls of MMM's Lime Party. With an extra shot of "tart" to suit my preference. Thank you for going the extra mile @Mike.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (16/10/15)

Andre said:


> 125 mls of MMM's Lime Party. With an extra shot of "tart" to suit my preference. Thank you for going the extra mile @Mike.


My fav juice from MMM, I just add a little menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (16/10/15)

Okay so its not exactly vape mail but I recieved this as a present from the Matrics of the school I work for. Before I get hate because the terminology is wrong its the thought that counts and I love it! Every staff member got a coffee mug with a quote or description of them..... Now I am not a teacher but the marketing and events manager of the school so I dont spend much time with them. Which makes the fact that they thought of me even better!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Okay so its not exactly vape mail but I recieved this as a present from the Matrics of the school I work for. Before I get hate because the terminology is wrong its the thought that counts and I love it! Every staff member got a coffee mug with a quote or description of them..... Now I am not a teacher but the marketing and events manager of the school so I dont spend much time with them. Which makes the fact that they thought of me even better!
> View attachment 37163


Awesome, I am sure your example set a few of them to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/10/15)

Andre said:


> The courier arrived at 21:00 last night. Thank you to Vapeking (@MiffyPuff).



So jelly right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## element0709 (17/10/15)

Just picked this baby up. Istick tc60w with melo 2 tank 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Okay so its not exactly vape mail but I recieved this as a present from the Matrics of the school I work for. Before I get hate because the terminology is wrong its the thought that counts and I love it! Every staff member got a coffee mug with a quote or description of them..... Now I am not a teacher but the marketing and events manager of the school so I dont spend much time with them. Which makes the fact that they thought of me even better!
> View attachment 37163



Really lovely @6ghost9 !!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Fastest Fastech delivery in living history! 2 weeks! 

Some crappy white drips tips... yes I have a drip tip problem!


Some crappy wooden drip tips.


Some 27g Kanthal because @Silver told me to buy some!


A Tug Boat dripper to test!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (18/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Fastest Fastech delivery in living history! 2 weeks!
> 
> ...


Well at least it's not a drip problem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/15)

Thanks to @Andre for getting me an Origen Little 16 BF Original from Germany! Can't wait to test this little baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (18/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to @Andre for getting me an Origen Little 16 BF Original from Germany! Can't wait to test this little baby!
> View attachment 37288
> View attachment 37289


I wonder if @Andre has any more exotic bf attys he doesn't need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/15)

Juice Bonanza from NCV Vapes! The range looks awesome and very professional! Will be testing them over the next week or so!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/15)

Christos said:


> I wonder if @Andre has any more exotic bf attys he doesn't need.



We ordered these specially for ourselves!


----------



## Christos (18/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> We ordered these specially for ourselves!


Boooo. I wouldn't mind getting some bf attys that are less than 22mm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/15)

Epic Vape Mail Warning! 

Another very special one of a kind mod made for me specifically by a very special mastercraftsman! Yes it's the only 14500 baby JB Mod on the planet... it's so damn cute and very beautiful! @Genosmate you rock big time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/15)

Here is a size comparison with it's big sister and then the CC Mod and a REO SL/LP Grand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (18/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to @Andre for getting me an Origen Little 16 BF Original from Germany! Can't wait to test this little baby!
> View attachment 37288
> View attachment 37289


For 85 euros I think it's a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/15)

Christos said:


> Boooo. I wouldn't mind getting some bf attys that are less than 22mm.



Cyclones and Cyclone AFC's available here! The Cyclone is still the best BF atty I have ever tried! I have them on most of my Squonkers!

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product-category/atomizers/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a size comparison with it's big sister and then the CC Mod and a REO SL/LP Grand.
> View attachment 37296
> View attachment 37297
> View attachment 37298



Wow, @Rob Fisher , that new one is very small. Cant believe it
And its so pretty!

Amazing talent @Genosmate - congrats!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cyclones and Cyclone AFC's available here! The Cyclone is still the best BF atty I have ever tried! I have them on most of my Squonkers!
> 
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product-category/atomizers/


Looks like the cyclone bf is no longer available.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

Christos said:


> Looks like the cyclone bf is no longer available.



Send a PM to @BigB because I think he has a couple.


----------



## Petrus (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Send a PM to @BigB because I think he has a couple.


YES, @BigB got stock.


----------



## Christos (19/10/15)

Waiting on response to PM so I can order one. @Rob Fisher, do we need the fusion drip tip ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

Christos said:


> Waiting on response to PM so I can order one. @Rob Fisher, do we need the fusion drip tip ?



Nope you don't need a Fusion tip... it looks really nice on the Cyclone but I prefer my non metal drip tips!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope you don't need a Fusion tip... it looks really nice on the Cyclone but I prefer my non metal drip tips!


i found that the fusion DT gets way too hot. also preferred the non metal. but it does look amazing!


----------



## Andre (19/10/15)

Christos said:


> Waiting on response to PM so I can order one. @Rob Fisher, do we need the fusion drip tip ?


As @Rob Fisher said above, you do not need the Fusion, but it does look good. I prefer the Fusion on my Cyclone with AFC. I love the Cyclone with AFC (aka Cyclops), but the Cyclone (with single air hole) just did not do it for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigB (19/10/15)

I had 2 here in Durban and have answered the pm. I guess I need to order more

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

BigB said:


> I had 2 here in Durban and have answered the pm. I guess I need to order more



And ask them if they have any 2013 versions in stock please @BigB? Or any Divo's as well.


----------



## tesiyi (19/10/15)

+1 I will start. Got some vape mail today!


----------



## Paulie (19/10/15)

Tnks kieran 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

Paulie said:


> Tnks kieran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always ahead of the game paulie,. i literally just watched vapn fagans review on this juice! awesome


----------



## Paulie (19/10/15)

Jakey said:


> always ahead of the game paulie,. i literally just watched vapn fagans review on this juice! awesome



Kieran Deserves the credit for bringing them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

Paulie said:


> Kieran Deserves the credit for bringing them in


kieran will get all the credit and more once i get them in my hands, right now. you get the cred for squeezing it out of him before i could

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Muammar Williams (19/10/15)

I think I might have gone overboard ! Thanks so much @Mike ! For the great service dude !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Some LG Batteries to test!


Two 2103 Cyclones.. one with a big hole and one standard... and another BF small atty and I can't remember the name of it right now.


Two Molehill Mountain Drip Trips!


Fat Daddy 510's for @Genosmate and @hands

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

More Vape Mail Baby! 

Renaissance Wax Polish for my raw Aluminium Mods!


Re stock of Milky Way after being robbed at the fishing compo of my stock! 


Bellus Tank to test... don't even know why I still buy tanks... I think it's just FOMO!


Special abrasive pads to keep my CeeCee and Tumbled REO's looking nice and shiney!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## groovyvaperman (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Renaissance Wax Polish for my raw Aluminium Mods!
> View attachment 37355
> ...


Nice haul the skipper. Should you decide to toss the bellus in gorge consider me JK enjoy 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Renaissance Wax Polish for my raw Aluminium Mods!
> View attachment 37355
> ...


Tell me more about the abrasive pads and wax polish please @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Renaissance Wax Polish for my raw Aluminium Mods!
> View attachment 37355
> ...


Dibs on the Bellus Rob 

But by the sounds of things this one will be awesome, maybe this one will be the one you keep?


----------



## johan (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some LG Batteries to test!
> View attachment 37351
> ...



Beautiful Rob, you sure ahead of us all (_still in the year 2015_) boasting "Two* 2103* Cyclones.."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

Andre said:


> Tell me more about the abrasive pads and wax polish please @Rob Fisher.



It's for Cee Cee @Andre... and I will use it for my tumbled REO's as well... the ECF boys and Super X use the pads to brush the aluminium to it's former glory and then they polish it with the _wax_ and it's supposed to hold it's shine and not be as susceptible to body sweat etc...

EDIT: The Wax is for the Wood mods. Tarnish Blocker is for the metal mods. What a silly goose!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

Epic Vape Mail alert! 

I have been on the waiting list for over a year and a half and my number came up and my Dibi/Sumpin/Little Pinch has arrived! It is something else and the quality is nothing short of perfect! May I present the Lil Pinch in red malee stablised wood!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail alert!
> 
> I have been on the waiting list for over a year and a half and my number came up and my Dibi/Sumpin/Little Pinch has arrived! It is something else and the quality is nothing short of perfect! May I present the Lil Pinch in red malee stablised wood!
> 
> ...


Really beautiful wood right there! The grain looks so surreal, spooky even. Just in time for Halloween

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail alert!
> 
> I have been on the waiting list for over a year and a half and my number came up and my Dibi/Sumpin/Little Pinch has arrived! It is something else and the quality is nothing short of perfect! May I present the Lil Pinch in red malee stablised wood!
> 
> ...


Oh that switch
But you still have to get this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Attie (19/10/15)

Some awesome new juices to try and re-stock of old favorites




Taffy Man has been my favorite juice for a couple of months now, and still is one of the best!
Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/10/15)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> Tell me more about the abrasive pads and wax polish please @Rob Fisher.



Whoops! The Renaissance Wax is for my Wood mods...

This is the stuff for my aluminium mods... what a goose!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (20/10/15)

Competition Vape Mail!!!

Thanks everyone at Vape King, looking forward to getting her coiled and start vaping on the mystery juice...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (20/10/15)

My favourite mail...yay yay






Thanks @Stroodlepuff and the Vape King team.
Cant wait to use my new device.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (20/10/15)

Thanks @VapeGrrl 
Was really craving Zombie Blood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (20/10/15)

First vape mail in a long time

Thank you Vape King

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## element0709 (20/10/15)

Vape mail from Vape Cartel!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (20/10/15)

Im itching for this weekend to come already, will finally have some epic vapemail to post after a very very long time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (21/10/15)

Slight upgrade from my iStick 50W






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## MorneW (21/10/15)

@VapeDude ja bro, you should aimed higher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/10/15)

VapeDude said:


> Slight upgrade from my iStick 50W
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (21/10/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> That's Beautiful


Thanks she is a beauty indeed

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/10/15)

Thank you @KieranD from Vape Cartel. Love the White Label bottle and label.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

Some fresh vape mail for me 




I just have to try this Squape thing, looks interesting and apparently it's good, we shall see.
Got me an Aspire Triton RBA kit to try in the iJust2 and a Taifun GT2 for... well just because

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/10/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you @KieranD from Vape Cartel. Love the White Label bottle and label.


That Berry Yoghurt is too good. Finished it in 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/10/15)

I've gotta say, the staff at all the VapeMob shops give good service. 
I was at the Vineyard Rd branch in Claremont chatting about my needs with the very informative staff there. He advised me to pop on to their Rosmead Av Kenilworth branch where I received excellent service from the chap rocking a big beard.
I was after a iPOW2, 3~15w but seeing as I already had a 18650 was advised to get the iTaste SVD, I received a monster 70% discount that made me feel like I was in Grandwest Casino.

The rest of the goodies came from a user on BidorBuy (HDCabling) great prices and service.
When its all assembled, I feel like the 10th Doctor rocking a sonic screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rebel (22/10/15)

Thanks @KieranD 
I placed my order yesterday at 14:52 pm and received it this morning at 09:02 am. That was super fast.
Awesome service.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (22/10/15)

thanks to @Rob Fisher some rayon to last me months and some 510 connectors from @Genosmate for some diy stuffs and a very nice piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (22/10/15)

Oh my.... That is a lot of rayon haha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (22/10/15)

Jakey said:


> Oh my.... That is a lot of rayon haha


i have to re-wick once a day on all my atties. the taste of fresh wick is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (22/10/15)

I find this whole coil building thing moerse interesting, and tried sitting on my hands but it hasnt worked. 
I figured I'd need another tank for a new flavor, plus my chinese 18650 ( only weighs 30.6g so def fake) didnt really last long enough... so another trip to VapeMob who recommended the Kayfun for my itaste SVD 
The winding jig I made from 2mm stainless steel welding rod with the flux scraped off and a M4 machine screw and nut with 2 M4 washers to complete it.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

blujeenz said:


> I find this whole coil building thing moerse interesting, and tried sitting on my hands but it hasnt worked.
> I figured I'd need another tank for a new flavor, plus my chinese 18650 ( only weighs 30.6g so def fake) didnt really last long enough... so another trip to VapeMob who reccomended the Kayfun for my itaste SVD
> The winding jig I made from 2mm stainless steel welding rod with the flux scraped off and a M4 machine screw and nut with 2 M4 washers to complete it.
> 
> View attachment 37601


Ah the good old Kayfun, enjoy it


----------



## KB_314 (22/10/15)

All juiced up thanks to @KieranD - Milkman and Muffinman is a re-stock. The rest I'm trying for the first time. Super excited!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/10/15)

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 37620
> 
> All juiced up thanks to @KieranD - Milkman and Muffinman is a re-stock. The rest I'm trying for the first time. Super excited!



That's an awesome picture! 

You look quite high in that building, creating more clouds!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (22/10/15)

blujeenz said:


> I find this whole coil building thing moerse interesting, and tried sitting on my hands but it hasnt worked.
> I figured I'd need another tank for a new flavor, plus my chinese 18650 ( only weighs 30.6g so def fake) didnt really last long enough... so another trip to VapeMob who reccomended the Kayfun for my itaste SVD
> The winding jig I made from 2mm stainless steel welding rod with the flux scraped off and a M4 machine screw and nut with 2 M4 washers to complete it.
> 
> View attachment 37601


and so it begins... Once you start with re-buildables, you will never look back. The Kayfun will be a huge step-up from the mini ProTank 3. 
(I'm sure the bearded man at VapeMOB gave you the details on building safely and all that stuff). Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (22/10/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> That's an awesome picture!
> 
> You look quite high in that building, creating more clouds!


Hehe - funny you should say that! The owner of the apartment below me just sold and moved to the UK. Something about the weather in CT always being overcast 
(It's actually only a 4 storey building, just nicely positioned up a very steep road)


----------



## kev mac (23/10/15)

Paulie said:


> Vaporshark DNA200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that


----------



## kev mac (23/10/15)

Attie said:


> VAPE MAIL !!!!
> View attachment 36043
> 
> View attachment 36044
> ...


I just have to share this,I ordered a Disrupter mod along with the battery pack needed to run it from 3fvapes. Well strange enough the mod arrived one wk. later and 2 weeks later I'm still waiting for the battery.Wouldn't one think they'd send them together? As I've said before I'll never figure out the Chinese.


----------



## Tom. F (23/10/15)

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 37620
> 
> All juiced up thanks to @KieranD - Milkman and Muffinman is a re-stock. The rest I'm trying for the first time. Super excited!


Nice place man


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

Epic vape mail from the Skipper 

The Origen little 16 BF atty has been a dream come true, I am so happy right now I'm at a loss for words.
And to top it off, the vapemail had a surprise hidden inside in the form of Nom DU Plume (this smells divine by the way) and a Creamy Cinnamon (not sure who makes this, the label is super tiny haha) 
@Rob Fisher you are master class, I'm pretty sure if you look up the word 'legend' in the dictionary, you'll find a picture of Rob with some form of epic sqounk device  
Thank you so much, I am so grateful

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Jakey (23/10/15)

Thank you KD!!!!!! Ready for a great weekend of testing / building. Just the aromamiser incoming... Then im done.... Til the next time I buy something

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (23/10/15)

Thanks @drew. Much appreciated. Let the alchemy begin.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Creamy Cinnamon (not sure who makes this, the label is super tiny haha)



I got two bottles from Italy with my Italian DNA 40 Squonker as a present from the maker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## argief (23/10/15)

Thank you @Mike!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (23/10/15)

Not bad for a guy who quit vaping @Jakey


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/10/15)




----------



## Genosmate (23/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got two bottles from Italy with my Italian DNA 40 Squonker as a present from the maker!


Its Ennequadro they make box mods @Rob Fisher and @DoubleD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (23/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Not bad for a guy who quit vaping @Jakey


EPIC relapse hahaha. Better than relapsing with smokes right

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

Genosmate said:


> Its Ennequadro they make box mods @Rob Fisher and @DoubleD
> View attachment 37685



Oh wow, thank you, thats what the Skipper was hinting on  

Visited their FB page and saw the "Mech V2" sqounker ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (23/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Oh wow, thank you, thats what the Skipper was hinting on
> 
> Visited their FB page and saw the "Mech V2" sqounker ......


Let me know what you think of it please as Ive got the other bottle! Whats the sense in making a liquid and you need a magnifying glass to read the label!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

Genosmate said:


> Let me know what you think of it please as Ive got the other bottle! Whats the sense in making a liquid and you need a magnifying glass to read the label!



Will do, I've got a 'pit stop' scheduled for later, check that juice level in my reo


----------



## capetocuba (23/10/15)

Proper joose ... Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee (23/10/15)

capetocuba said:


> Proper joose ... Thanks @KieranD
> 
> View attachment 37688


When can I come taste 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (23/10/15)

l do not want to post a pic of my last order received, parcel arrived in a soggy state, juice everywhere, my office smells like a coconut exploded in it! Very upsetting with equally upsetting service that I did not expect from this vendor.


----------



## capetocuba (23/10/15)

Zegee said:


> When can I come taste
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Only when you answer my last WhatsApp question from a week ago


----------



## Zegee (23/10/15)

capetocuba said:


> Only when you answer my last WhatsApp question from a week ago


I did answer please resend China changed phones 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (23/10/15)

Zegee said:


> I did answer please resend China changed phones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/10/15)

DarkSide said:


> l do not want to post a pic of my last order received, parcel arrived in a soggy state, juice everywhere, my office smells like a coconut exploded in it! Very upsetting with equally upsetting service that I did not expect from this vendor.



Damn dude, that sucks so much! 

I would send an email, PM to that vendor to sort it out.

I hope you get answered in a reasonable and friendly manner - All the best


----------



## DarkSide (23/10/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Damn dude, that sucks so much!
> 
> I would send an email, PM to that vendor to sort it out.
> 
> I hope you get answered in a reasonable and friendly manner - All the best



Thanks Bud, no reply to my mails, sent a PM, do not want to mention names, really upsetting.


----------



## Weaselwebb (23/10/15)

argief said:


> Thank you @Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you place your order? Really want to support a PTA boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (23/10/15)

Weaselwebb said:


> How did you place your order? Really want to support a PTA boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey @Weaselwebb just pm him - @Mike


----------



## Weaselwebb (23/10/15)

Pixstar said:


> Hey @Weaselwebb just pm him - @Mike


Yip tired that and he responded picking up the goodies tomorrow can't wait wife is going to kill me but hey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief (23/10/15)

Pixstar said:


> Hey @Weaselwebb just pm him - @Mike


Yep, PM @Mike. His juice is great! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wazarmoto (23/10/15)

Shot to the amazing service of @Vaperite South Africa for getting the couriers to get my mod to me after work hours and the awesome @KieranD for the lovely juice and battery. 






Doesn't she look lovely next to my white DS4

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (24/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Epic vape mail from the Skipper
> 
> The Origen little 16 BF atty has been a dream come true, I am so happy right now I'm at a loss for words.
> And to top it off, the vapemail had a surprise hidden inside in the form of Nom DU Plume (this smells divine by the way) and a Creamy Cinnamon (not sure who makes this, the label is super tiny haha)
> ...



Awesome @DoubleD 
Enjoy!
Lovely photo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/15)

*VapeClub* vape mail, thank you @JakesSA. Two Sapors modded to bf, with a bf modded Pi2 gifted for good measure. As VapeClub stock a good selection of juices, took the opportunity to stock up on some favourites - VoodooVapour Gravestone (@Zeki Hilmi) and @ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/10/15)

Those SAPOr's distinctly remind me of the old red post boxes the SAPO used to have ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (24/10/15)

Andre said:


> *VapeClub* vape mail, thank you @JakesSA. Two Sapors modded to bf, with a bf modded Pi2 gifted for good measure. As VapeClub stock a good selection of juices, took the opportunity to stock up on some favourites - VoodooVapour Gravestone (@Zeki Hilmi) and @ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches.





JakesSA said:


> Those SAPOr's distinctly remind me of the old red post boxes the SAPO used to have ..



The pi2 post less RDA bf conversing has sparked my interest. Could I get photos? 
A review perhaps?


----------



## Andre (24/10/15)

Christos said:


> The pi2 post less RDA bf conversing has sparked my interest. Could I get photos?
> A review perhaps?


Shall do (photos and impressions) when I get to it @Christos. 

Have in the mean time dual coiled the Sapor BF at 0.5 ohms with 27 g Kanthal (6 wraps each) with ceramic wicking and great so far. Better than the Rogue imo and even less chance of leaking on oversquonk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/15)

Andre said:


> *VapeClub* vape mail, thank you @JakesSA. Two Sapors modded to bf, with a bf modded Pi2 gifted for good measure.



@JakesSA @VapeGrrl do you have stock of any BF Sapors? Can't find them on the site?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (24/10/15)

DarkSide said:


> Thanks Bud, no reply to my mails, sent a PM, do not want to mention names, really upsetting.



ALL sorted out, will continue to support the vendor, no hard feelings, THANK YOU, business as usual going forward!


----------



## Vape_r (24/10/15)

@JakesSA im interested in a bf sapor as well


----------



## Andre (24/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @JakesSA @VapeGrrl do you have stock of any BF Sapors? Can't find them on the site?





Vape_r said:


> @JakesSA im interested in a bf sapor as well


My two were bought from SirVape and VapeCartel respectively and couriered to VapeClub for modding to BF.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @JakesSA @VapeGrrl do you have stock of any BF Sapors? Can't find them on the site?



I think you can get SAPORs from Vape Cartel or Sir Vape, maybe organise a group buy and I'll mod the lot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/15)

JakesSA said:


> I think you can get SAPORs from Vape Cartel or Sir Vape, maybe organise a group buy and I'll mod the lot?



Sweet will do! Thanks @JakesSA


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @JakesSA @VapeGrrl do you have stock of any BF Sapors? Can't find them on the site?



Lol, @Rob Fisher , these are the general threads.
We should not ask vendors direct questions about stock or availability here, despite it being a pain having to PM them or resort to their vendor sub-forums

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/15)

Jeez, don't you people sleep?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike (25/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Jeez, don't you people sleep?



Shouldn't _you_ be asleep, grampa?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## method1 (25/10/15)

Am I awake or is this a dream… ?



Resident insomniacs in the house.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike (25/10/15)

Pity there's no late night vape bar eh fellars

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/15)

Mike said:


> Pity there's no late night vape bar eh fellars


Do you guys have a daytime vape bar?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (25/10/15)

Good point

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (25/10/15)

I'm expecting a bar in the mail.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/15)

method1 said:


> I'm expecting a bar in the mail.


ok, you've had enough... definitely time to go home

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (25/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> ok, you've had enough... definitely time to go home



Just trying to keep it on topic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

Late night vape philosophy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## method1 (25/10/15)

Silver said:


> Late night vape philosophy






Late night philosophical vapemail?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Weaselwebb (26/10/15)

Lovely way to start the day of studying. Thank you @Sir Vape







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/15)

Early morning Vape Mail Baby!  Now to see if this Aromamizer is all it's cracked up to be!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (27/10/15)

Nice one rob


----------



## Silver (27/10/15)

Let the games begin....




Thanks to @drew from Valley Vapour for excellent service. 

Packed perfectly in a box (not shown), fast delivery and not a single leak from any of the liquids. Thanks @drew. You rock. 

Several flavours, PG, VG and some 18mg and 36mg Nic. Lovely.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (27/10/15)

@Silver that ValleyVapour nic kicks ass. So much better than competitors in my view.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/15)

@Silver you vaping 36mg now? 
If so don't feel bad as that's where I started


----------



## Silver (27/10/15)

capetocuba said:


> @Silver you vaping 36mg now?
> If so don't feel bad as that's where I started



Lol, no @capetocuba - ha ha
Not vaping 36mg now, although I am tempted to try.... grin...

I just find that sometimes I like to add a bit of 36mg into a low strength juice to up it without adding too much volume - if you know what I mean. I did it to one of Yiannaki's 3mg DIY juices he gave me recently and it worked very well.

Am on 18mg in my Evod and RM2 atties.
On about 12mg in the Nuppin and the Lemo1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (27/10/15)

Silver said:


> Let the games begin....
> 
> View attachment 37889
> 
> ...




YAY enjoy and let the fun begin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/10/15)

Silver said:


> Let the games begin....
> 
> View attachment 37889
> 
> ...


Wow, I never! All the best with this new journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/15)

Silver said:


> Let the games begin....



Now this is gonna be a fun journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cloudasaurus (27/10/15)

Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/10/15)

Thanks @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris (27/10/15)

ah yes,juice day

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouder (27/10/15)

Just got my FIRST VAPE MAIL!!! EPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIC 

Will open it once I lay my hands on it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MorneW (27/10/15)

@Viper_SA Hey, In which way is the nic better? Just curious.


----------



## groovyvaperman (27/10/15)

Necris said:


> ah yes,juice day
> View attachment 37898


Sooo much DDD.... Enjoy

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/15)

Silver said:


> Let the games begin....
> 
> View attachment 37889
> 
> ...


So awesome! You're gonna have so much fun

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/15)

Necris said:


> ah yes,juice day
> View attachment 37898


It seems that someone really really likes doughnuts 

The Yogi Drip is really yummy too


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/15)

Clouder said:


> Just got my FIRST VAPE MAIL!!! EPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIC
> 
> Will open it once I lay my hands on it!
> 
> View attachment 37903


ooooh an unopened parcel, haven't seen one of those in ages, good thing @johan isn't seeing this

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude (27/10/15)

Silver said:


> Let the games begin....
> 
> View attachment 37889
> 
> ...



Not much beats the feeling of getting new concentrates to try new recipes with

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (27/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> It seems that someone really really likes doughnuts
> 
> The Yogi Drip is really yummy too


In fairness only 200ml of that is for me.group buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Finally legendary vape mail from the legendary @Rob Fisher! 


This Woodvil is so lovely I don't know if I should make it my go to mod or if I should hide it away and not use it. 
Rob thanks for the tropical Ice and extra juice to try!
Rob even built me a coil .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Alex (27/10/15)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/15)

Christos said:


> This Woodvil is so lovely I don't know if I should make it my go to mod or if I should hide it away and not use it.



That's one beautiful Woodvil! I hope she gives you many hours of pleasure!


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

Christos said:


> This Woodvil is so lovely I don't know if I should make it my go to mod or if I should hide it away and not use it.



damn nice man, wow.
I'd make one of those box photo frames with internal led lighting and hang it on the wall.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (27/10/15)

Very nice. I need to try a Rio one day

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's one beautiful Woodvil! I hope she gives you many hours of pleasure!


I can't decide if I need to make her a trophy wife or wear her down 

Thanks @Rob Fisher 



blujeenz said:


> damn nice man, wow.
> I'd make one of those box photo frames with internal led lighting and hang it on the wall.



I was thinking using her at home exclusively but now it's all day or nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/15)

Christos said:


> Finally legendary vape mail from the legendary @Rob Fisher!
> View attachment 37924
> 
> This Woodvil is so lovely I don't know if I should make it my go to mod or if I should hide it away and not use it.
> ...



Wowee @Christos
She is amazing! Enjoy!
I say keep her at home, locked up safe and sound 

Use on special occasions with special juices!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (27/10/15)

Awesome Woodvil! I'd say it screams to be used!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/10/15)

Christos said:


> Finally legendary vape mail from the legendary @Rob Fisher!
> View attachment 37924
> 
> This Woodvil is so lovely I don't know if I should make it my go to mod or if I should hide it away and not use it.
> ...


Congrats. Amazing devices. The hand feel is just special. Made to be used. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (28/10/15)

My Vapemail is only accessories for my Subox.. I did get more stuffs (not shown), but that was my brother's. Felt AWESOME to receive my first Vapemail! Anyhow here's what I got... ...AAAAAND found out I ordered the wrong coil wire... MEH!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## blujeenz (28/10/15)

Clouder said:


> My Vapemail is only accessories for my Subox.. I did get more stuffs (not shown), but that was my brother's. Felt AWESOME to receive my first Vapemail! Anyhow here's what I got... ...AAAAAND found out I ordered the wrong coil wire... MEH!
> 
> View attachment 37940



Cool stuffz. 
How is the coil wire wrong? too thick?


----------



## Clouder (28/10/15)

@blujeenz no, I bought Nickel instead of Kenthal! DANG


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/15)

So three days ago me and my wife made a decision to stop vaping. WORST decision we ever made. After the second day we realized we made a big mistake and missed vaping to much. I sold all my juice and mods three days ago and had to get a new mod and juice so here is my vape mail. 

















Got some juice to keep me busy for awhile and a beautiful mod -EFUSION DNA200 by lostvape

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/15)

VapeSnow said:


> So three days ago me and my wife made a decision to stop vaping. WORST decision we ever made.



Hehehe I wondered how long it would take!  Welcome back! We missed you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe I wondered how long it would take!  Welcome back! We missed you!


Thx @Rob Fisher great to be back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/10/15)

Best tank ever @KieranD !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Zegee (28/10/15)

capetocuba said:


> Best tank ever @KieranD !!!
> 
> View attachment 37946


Nice one my Cuban friend

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/10/15)

Clouder said:


> @blujeenz no, I bought Nickel instead of Kenthal! DANG


Bummer, still, hang on to it, maybe a mod catches your eye and it needs nickle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 
ECIGSSA Stickers, Some tea bags, a sucker, some Bumblebee's Juice Stickers and a I love trees bag! Thanks @BumbleBee! You rock!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> ECIGSSA Stickers, Some tea bags, a sucker, some Bumblebee's Juice Stickers and a I love trees bag! Thanks @BumbleBee! You rock!
> View attachment 37954


jeeez that was quick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (28/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> ECIGSSA Stickers, Some tea bags, a sucker, some Bumblebee's Juice Stickers and a I love trees bag! Thanks @BumbleBee! You rock!
> View attachment 37954


Hey!!! That's my tea 

Hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/15)

Bumblebabe said:


> Hey!!! That's my tea
> 
> Hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (28/10/15)

Sweeeet MOD @VapeSnow


----------



## groovyvaperman (28/10/15)

VapeSnow said:


> So three days ago me and my wife made a decision to stop vaping. WORST decision we ever made. After the second day we realized we made a big mistake and missed vaping to much. I sold all my juice and mods three days ago and had to get a new mod and juice so here is my vape mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back ...... Again

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69 (28/10/15)

@VapeSnow how's the bloobies, thinking of adding it to my list


----------



## Andre (28/10/15)

@Genosmate decided to pif me with one of his handcrafted wood mods. On speaking to @Rob Fisher about it, he gifted a block of stabilized Oregon Maple for this purpose. He knew well how I admired his stabilized Reo Woodvil.






I then had the privilege to follow, through many pictures and descriptions in a PM conversation, the whole process as it unfolded. And make no mistake, this is a long and arduous process, requiring both skill and patience. You have my admiration master craftsman, @Genosmate. Much more patience than I had in trying to contain my excitement!

At long last this package arrived for me this morning.






I love my JB Mod!






My camera and my camera skills do not do the JB Mod justice.
















Thank you @Rob Fisher and @Genosmate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## skola (28/10/15)

Congratulations @Andre!! Haha.. That is a beautiful mod.. I envy you! Well done @Genosmate on another stunning piece of art.. And good job to @Rob Fisher too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/15)

Nova69 said:


> @VapeSnow how's the bloobies, thinking of adding it to my list


Hey buddy i still have to drip it. Ill let you know later on.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/15)

Awesome job @Genosmate and congrats Guru @Andre! I hope she gives you lots of vaping pleasure!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (28/10/15)

Andre said:


> @Genosmate decided to pif me with one of his handcrafted wood mods. On speaking to @Rob Fisher about it, he gifted a block of stabilized Oregon Maple for this purpose. He knew well how I admired his stabilized Reo Woodvil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, that is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/10/15)

Awesome mod there @Andre, looks bloody amazing. Great work @Genosmate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (28/10/15)

I'm super impressed with build quality of this clone! Can't wait to test to tonight.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/15)

Andre said:


> @Genosmate decided to pif me with one of his handcrafted wood mods. On speaking to @Rob Fisher about it, he gifted a block of stabilized Oregon Maple for this purpose. He knew well how I admired his stabilized Reo Woodvil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Andre That is stunning! I can just imagine what that grain looks like in natural light, no photo can capture that effect. Beautiful work @Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/10/15)

I'm pleased you like the mod @Andre,look forward to your thoughts after you give it a vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (28/10/15)

Vape mail. Whoohoo

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ChadB (28/10/15)

@VapeSnow What mod is that? It looks awesome


----------



## Andre (30/10/15)

What a pleasure to work with local vendors. 

@method1 from Mr Hardwicks' had no problem to specially mix me a 12 mg of DDD. Even enquired after my taste preferences and included two juices to sample.
@Frostbite from Atomix Vapes offered to deliver the one juice I expressed interest in to VapeCartel to save me on courier charges.
@KieranD from VapeCartel had no hesitation in including the package from Atomix Vapes with my order from him.
All of this requires extra communication, administration and keeping your head about you. Thank you, this customer feels like a king!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver (30/10/15)

Vapemail from Vapour Mountain.




Nothing glamorous - just some restockings of some juices and enough Berry Blaze for HRH.

Some backup EVODs and some stock coils. And some DIY bottles with thin nozzles. I needed more of these. Oh, and more menthol  One of my fears is running out of menthol concentrate ha ha.

Big shout out to Chrystel and @Oupa. For nearly two years , there has never been a hitch. You guys are consistent. Items always expertly wrapped. Never an ounce of a leak. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/15)

The Bellus has arrived, yeah!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Heckers (30/10/15)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jakey (30/10/15)

Heckers said:


> View attachment 38138


nice one. whered you get the 60w istick from bro


----------



## skola (30/10/15)

Jakey said:


> nice one. whered you get the 60w istick from bro


That looks like a Vape Cartel order..


----------



## Heckers (30/10/15)

Jakey said:


> nice one. whered you get the 60w istick from bro


Bought at the vapeshop at the mall, liquid from vape cartel, goblin mini and cotton from vapour mountain


----------



## Jakey (30/10/15)

skola said:


> That looks like a Vape Cartel order..


VC is outa stock thats why i was confused. coz i seen the milkman


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Did a quick test of the Sir Vape Vapery systems today!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (30/10/15)

Andre said:


> What a pleasure to work with local vendors.
> 
> @method1 from Mr Hardwicks' had no problem to specially mix me a 12 mg of DDD. Even enquired after my taste preferences and included two juices to sample.
> @Frostbite from Atomix Vapes offered to deliver the one juice I expressed interest in to VapeCartel to save me on courier charges.
> ...



And that large bottle of whitelabel berry yoghurt speaks volumes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> The Bellus has arrived, yeah!
> 
> View attachment 38120



Looking forward to hearing what you think about the Bellus @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/15)

And when I got home today my US parcel was on my desk... Epic Vape mail baby! 

First up was my REO Tumbled SL/LP... it's one of my favourites and wanted to make sure I had a spare! And included in the box was a gift from Rob... a brass patinaed REO Mini with a stunning finish and it's sealed so the patenia will stay as is. Robert O' Neil is one special friend!



Another win... a 2013 concave decked Cyclone!


A authentic BF Manta!



And the atty I have been waiting for... the authentic Thump BF with top airflow!



I managed to get 3 Hornet's as well! Same deck as the 2013 Cyclone but with a different cap!



And 2 XXL Vicious Ant T-Shirts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/15)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you think about the Bellus @BumbleBee !


So far I'm loving it, and such an easy tank to build and wick. 

More chirp here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bellus-rba.t16034/page-2#post-285832

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/15)

@Rob Fisher , that is epic!
Love that tumbled SL Reo! Still so grand!
Mini looks great too. 
As for the toppers, they all look super, we await your feedback!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And when I got home today my US parcel was on my desk... Epic Vape mail baby!
> 
> First up was my REO Tumbled SL/LP... it's one of my favourites and wanted to make sure I had a spare! And included in the box was a gift from Rob... a brass patinaed REO Mini with a stunning finish and it's sealed so the patenia will stay as is. Robert O' Neil is one special friend!
> View attachment 38158
> ...


Nice haul Rob 

That patina Reo is beautiful, another one of a kind

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (31/10/15)

Hi @Rob Fisher

I want to call dibs on that manta if you sell please, i am sure we can sort out terms 

Edit: I had a clone and it was amazing, but as clones are it did not last

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (31/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape mail baby!


epic indeed


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/15)

Andre said:


> Tell me more about the abrasive pads and wax polish please @Rob Fisher.



@Andre I was right the first time... The Renaissance Wax is used for both metals and Wood! I thought I had bought it for CeeCee! Here is a quote from Corey (CC Customs)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And when I got home today my US parcel was on my desk... Epic Vape mail baby!
> 
> First up was my REO Tumbled SL/LP... it's one of my favourites and wanted to make sure I had a spare! And included in the box was a gift from Rob... a brass patinaed REO Mini with a stunning finish and it's sealed so the patenia will stay as is. Robert O' Neil is one special friend!
> View attachment 38158
> ...


Ooh, that Mini is divine. Enjoy.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I have been waiting patiently for this one! Custom Drip tips from @hands! A couple of special ones (and they are all special)... the Red Mallee wood drip tip made from the same piece of wood that the Lil Pinch was made from... Peter sent the off cut along with the mod so Jacques could make it for me!

I just love the black tipped Corian Bone tips... then drip tip number 3 with sterling silver inlay... OMG so beautiful. And then in the centre was a complete surprise... a wide bore Porkey! <-- I asked Jacques yesterday if he would make me a wide bore and he said he would get onto it sometime... so he told a porkie about a porky drip tip!  Then the Red Mallee drip tip... so perfect! Then another creation in wood! And finally my Cyclone Cap that he made the air hole bigger! @hands you are a master! Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (2/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I have been waiting patiently for this one! Custom Drip tips from @hands! A couple of special ones (and they are all special)... the Red Mallee wood drip tip made from the same piece of wood that the Lil Pinch was made from... Peter sent the off cut along with the mod so Jacques could make it for me!
> 
> ...


I have to admit, I get excited every time you get vape mail @Rob Fisher. 

Once again epic vape mail!
@hands, I think I need to use your services. Would be awesome if you have a catalogue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (2/11/15)

@hands those drip tips are insane   not to mention the cyclone top cap. Beautiful


I think Skipper has enough now, its time to start supplying the rest of us

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## element0709 (2/11/15)

Ahh this just got night delivered to me! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Mike (2/11/15)

@element0709 I'm reconsidering our partnership.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (2/11/15)

ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## element0709 (2/11/15)

Mike said:


> @element0709 I'm reconsidering our partnership.



Hold on i'll whats app u more pics. U need to see it with Red grip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## element0709 (2/11/15)

Just for u @Mike.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (2/11/15)

element0709 said:


> Just for u @Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you manage to attach an atomiser to your pc?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eequinox (2/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I have been waiting patiently for this one! Custom Drip tips from @hands! A couple of special ones (and they are all special)... the Red Mallee wood drip tip made from the same piece of wood that the Lil Pinch was made from... Peter sent the off cut along with the mod so Jacques could make it for me!
> 
> ...


wow wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## Noddy (2/11/15)

Ooh, lavabox... drool...


----------



## ChadB (3/11/15)

Great start to the day, about to taste my man juice. That sounds more weird than I thought but I'm extremely excited  Thanks to the guys at Sir Vape. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (3/11/15)

Mike said:


> @element0709 I'm reconsidering our partnership.



Looks great man enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (3/11/15)

Nice quick delivery from Amazon (9 days from order date). Great price at the moment- save 49%. . If anyone has intentions of ordering one; it comes with 2 X 200g calibration weights that is not stated/specified in the product description. I didn't want to take the chance so ordered one just in case.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (3/11/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Nice quick delivery from Amazon (9 days from order date). Great price at the moment- save 49%. . If anyone has intentions of ordering one; it comes with 2 X 200g calibration weights that is not stated/specified in the product description. I didn't want to take the chance so ordered one just in case.
> 
> View attachment 38354
> View attachment 38356
> View attachment 38357



what you gonna weigh ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (3/11/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> what you gonna weigh ?


Future proofing my DIY juice. My uncalibrated 100g scale is being retired. I think it'll also get some time in my kitchen for food product development.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (3/11/15)

ah ok

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom. F (3/11/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> what you gonna weigh ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


As well as a fine selection of aromatic herbs

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## G-Step (3/11/15)

Early X-mas gift

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## element0709 (3/11/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Nice quick delivery from Amazon (9 days from order date). Great price at the moment- save 49%. . If anyone has intentions of ordering one; it comes with 2 X 200g calibration weights that is not stated/specified in the product description. I didn't want to take the chance so ordered one just in case.
> 
> View attachment 38354
> View attachment 38356
> View attachment 38357




@Mike is this the same one u told me to get?


----------



## Mike (3/11/15)

@element0709 yup. It looks real nice!


----------



## method1 (3/11/15)

Got the efusion today, thanks to @VapeSnow - screwing around with escribe instead of ……

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Wyvern (3/11/15)

Got my Nautilus steel tank just now. It makes me realise how tiny my mod is

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! JB Rolo Mod! Dual 18650 Squonker! Yes please!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin (3/11/15)

Aaaaaand vape mail.....accumulated over a few weeks.
Firstly Vape King for the SB



The @KieranD flawless service


And the the opening of the Sir Vape`s Vapory. I couldnt stay long but what a blast for the short time that I was there

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## blujeenz (3/11/15)

My eagerly awaited vm from VM...(vape mail from Vapour Mountain, Legends Dean and Premium coffee.
The Patriot RDA kept on rolling around so I stuck it in the panasonic flosser. 
The patriot was from esense earlier today, got it for R100 so I dont know if I got VIP prices at their headoffice or not.
It has the made in USA etch underneath, but the eagle is very lightly etched and one wing is missing... so more like a war veteran than a patriot, but at that price Im not complaining.
It has fairly restrictive 1mm air holes which are going to be hacked.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

Its vape mail for me to make mods with.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## blujeenz (4/11/15)

lol @Genosmate, how about a brief naming of those items, I can see the bottom is wood? but what about the other 2


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> lol @Genosmate, how about a brief naming of those items, I can see the bottom is wood? but what about the other 2


The wood is Wild Olive,the other two pieces are acrylic;White Marble and Lake Baikal.Not sure if the Acrylic will work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/15)

Genosmate said:


> Its vape mail for me to make mods with.
> View attachment 38407



Oh happy days! They arrived! No more shopping now... only working in the man cave!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby!  @KieranD never misses a beat! Spot on!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## element0709 (4/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  @KieranD never misses a beat! Spot on!
> View attachment 38409



I also just bought 3 HG2s from Kieran....what are we getting rdy for hmmm..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (5/11/15)

Vape mail from @Oupa

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Wyvern (5/11/15)

Thanks to @BumbleBee and Vape Club

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> Thanks to @BumbleBee and Vape Club
> View attachment 38523


Congrats, and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (5/11/15)

Also many thanks to @BumbleBee and Vapeclub. Dawnwing oke cruised into the parking lot as i was walking out the shop and my day suddenly became very nice

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KimH (6/11/15)

Thank you @KieranD from Vape Cartel. Super fast and efficient service as always

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (6/11/15)

KimH said:


> Thank you @KieranD from Vape Cartel. Super fast and efficient service as always
> 
> View attachment 38599


@KimH, You will have an awesome vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

waiting on cthuhlu v2 and evic vtc mini for my new adv set up. lugging around this xcube 2 with a tfv4 is too much haha.  now to get rid of the tfv4  toooo much overhang on a regular mod


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Congrats, and enjoy


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/15)

Cyclone showed up today from Vapedecadence 
Big ups to @BigB and all involved with the operation.

Also got a gold AFC, Fusion tip and a bottle of Burley Beard from Velvet Cloud Vapes., but this pic stole the show for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/15)

Sweet REO! REO's Rock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A second Bellus (this tank really rocks) and a Stro Dripper!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape_r (9/11/15)

Thanks VapeClub!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Lushen (9/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 38806



That's epic
I have dibs if you ever let CeeCee go

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dubz (9/11/15)

A black carbon wrap for my blue Sigelei 150w TC from Jwraps...

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/15)

Dubz said:


> A black carbon wrap for my blue Sigelei 150w TC from Jwraps...


That looks so cool, some 80's Tron flashbacks right there

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rebel (9/11/15)

Thanks @method1

Ordered last night and received order today, thank you for the sweets.
2 words: Service Excellence

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

10 out of 10 for @Viper_SA! Not only did he give me a great deal on a trade... he added extra and the packing was so perfectly done! And then I got a Porky on my parcel which was the cherry on the top! Thanks Tinus! You rock!  Velocity, BF Vortice and some vape bands along with a Taifun GTII.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 10 out of 10 for @Viper_SA! Not only did he give me a great deal on a trade... he added extra and the packing was so perfectly done! And then I got a Porky on my parcel which was the cherry on the top! Thanks Tinus! You rock!  Velocity, BF Vortice and some vape bands along with a Taifun GTII.
> 
> ...



Wish there was a "shy" rating to give to that post 
Was an absolute pleasure doing business with you uncle Rob. By the way, the normal pin for the Vortice is in the baggy, I just left it in BF mode because I figured you'd like it that way  The Velocity's BF pin is in the bag of goodies too, should you have enough medication to put _that_ on a Reo.......

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (10/11/15)

Thank you @Lim! It arrived and its even prettier than I imagined. I am glad I held out for the blue. And thank you for the birthday present (I did open it a week early tho  But since the mod was my gift to myself I dont think it matters )

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

Vape mail! In anticipation of my 2 Cyclones coming, I traded for another Fusion drip tip and got two bottles of juice as a "bonus"! Epic @Rob Fisher  Didn't expect to find anything else in parcel, so it was an awesome surprise. Also there is an BF Odin that came from @DoubleD. I just need a new 510 screw for it. Awesome PIF man, really appreciate it. 
Then the monthly concentrate order from @drew at ValleyVapour. I think I'm in heaven right now, because it smell like the Shade combined with Viginia flavor might just taste like my beloved John Rolfe's 

That's it folks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## element0709 (10/11/15)

1st vape mail today from, dragon vapes. Fishbone plus RDA otw 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouder (10/11/15)

Vape Mail! Thanx @Mike !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## element0709 (10/11/15)

Aaaand my new RDA from Vape Cartel!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/11/15)

Dubz said:


> A black carbon wrap for my blue Sigelei 150w TC from Jwraps...


That looks like it came out of Tron. Epic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (11/11/15)

element0709 said:


> Aaaand my new RDA from Vape Cartel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interested to hear how it vapes, looks like a very nice dripper from the reviews i have seen. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/15)

A new batch of Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Eequinox (11/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> A new batch of Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice Baby!
> View attachment 38998


man that's a lot of joos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (11/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> A new batch of Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice Baby!
> View attachment 38998


Are you sure that is enough?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> Are you sure that is enough?



This is probably my 6th or 7th order like this... I pretty much vape Tropical Ice 90% of the time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (11/11/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (11/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 38999



FFS! Now that jingle is stuck in my head

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## element0709 (11/11/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Very interested to hear how it vapes, looks like a very nice dripper from the reviews i have seen. Keep us posted!



Flavor on this is Amaaaaaaazing. Juice like MMM Mint and Honey....wow mint flavor is def amplified on this.

Just got to be very very careful with glass and the ceramic base. I've already cracked one glass...

Sooo....I ordered another one from Kieran...just becase I wanted the spare glass on it hahaha


----------



## element0709 (11/11/15)

Speak of the devil! Vapemail just arrived!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DaRoach (11/11/15)

Bellus rta from vapeking pretoria. Wasnt really interested in it but after watching reviews i decided to get it and i am impressed!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/15)

DaRoach said:


> Bellus rta from vapeking pretoria. Wasnt really interested in it but after watching reviews i decided to get it and i am impressed!!



The more I use my Bellus's the more impressed I am! Glad you like it!


----------



## DaRoach (11/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The more I use my Bellus's the more impressed I am! Glad you like it!


Yea its great wanna still check how it handles TC because with my billow v2 i ran into some wierd ohms jumping. Plus the bellus has an option for single coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (11/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is probably my 6th or 7th order like this... I pretty much vape Tropical Ice 90% of the time!


@Rob Fisher I know there is a national water shortage, but really, drinking these are just not good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## element0709 (11/11/15)

Aaand vapemail from Sir Vape!

Black Bellus, some wires and my vape T







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (11/11/15)

Nice.. I see the sirs are now carrying graphics cards too. Win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## element0709 (11/11/15)

method1 said:


> Nice.. I see the sirs are now carrying graphics cards too. Win!



Haha those things were also coming this week.

That's PC upgrade mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (11/11/15)

element0709 said:


> Haha those things were also coming this week.
> 
> That's PC upgrade mail



You're gonna try install that 970 on a dna200.. aren't you..?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## element0709 (11/11/15)

method1 said:


> You're gonna try install that 970 on a dna200.. aren't you..?



Ye my lavabox was lagging on 4K res.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## argief (12/11/15)

Vape mail from VM @Oupa





and fasttech





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (12/11/15)

argief said:


> Vape mail from VM @Oupa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see your pics...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/15)

Cyclones for Africa!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (12/11/15)

Dubz said:


> I can't see your pics...


It didn't happen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (12/11/15)

Ultra lights?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cyclones for Africa!
> View attachment 39035


This is almost enough for @Rob Fisher Reos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (13/11/15)

Got some atties today. Going to use the vortice as a bf atty and the velocity as a dripper.

Thanks @Viper_SA







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! T-Shirt from Myvape Airborne in the Philippines!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lushen (13/11/15)

Time to get squonking...

Thanks @SAVapeGear for the excellent service and new juices to try

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (13/11/15)

Nice one @Lushen, new Reo and Cyclone too?


----------



## Lushen (13/11/15)

Yes @Viper_SA a new Reo and Cyclone

Now I understand what everyone means by flavor from the cyclone


----------



## Viper_SA (13/11/15)

and I'm still struggling to get an invoice from Vapedecadence to mke payment for my two Cyclones after calling first dibs on the forum


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/11/15)

Lushen said:


> Time to get squonking...
> 
> Thanks @SAVapeGear for the excellent service and new juices to try


What a stunning Reo !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (13/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> and I'm still struggling to get an invoice from Vapedecadence to mke payment for my two Cyclones after calling first dibs on the forum



I got my Reo and Cyclone from @SAVapeGear this morning 

I'm still waiting for @BigB to confirm my 2 Cyclones are on hold and an invoices a well  I'm sure he is really busy and will get to it soon


----------



## Viper_SA (13/11/15)

Lushen said:


> I got my Reo and Cyclone from @SAVapeGear this morning
> 
> I'm still waiting for @BigB to confirm my 2 Cyclones are on hold and an invoices a well  I'm sure he is really busy and will get to it soon



For a minute there I was really worried


----------



## Lushen (13/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> For a minute there I was really worried



Don't stress bud, I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## ChadB (13/11/15)

It's finally here! 
Sig 150w TC + 4x LG HG2's with my joose of all time! I really do enjoy local juices but nothing local with similar flavor profiles. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/15)

I thought the arrival of this bright shiny new SMOK TFV4 Mini would be a nice way to end a pretty shitty week, it wasn't, this thing is crap. I filled the tank up with the pre installed vertical Clapton coil, the first quarter of the tankful of juice coated the inside of my mouth, the rest formed a big smelly puddle around my mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/11/15)

@ChadB awesome man where did you get those juices


----------



## ChadB (13/11/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @ChadB awesome man where did you get those juices



I got it overseas, a friend was coming so had to limit my items  I saw SirVape stocked a kilo joose but it wasn't this one...


----------



## Attie (14/11/15)

Mail from the USA

Boxer DNA200 dual 18650


Dripper 510 stands



Beadalon spool tamer


New Juices to try


Some wire


Authentic MGNT Magnetic topcap RDA


Authentic Phenotype-L RDA


Authentic Zenith RDTA


Hannya RDA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (14/11/15)

Aw


BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 39092
> 
> 
> I thought the arrival of this bright shiny new SMOK TFV4 Mini would be a nice way to end a pretty shitty week, it wasn't, this thing is crap. I filled the tank up with the pre installed vertical Clapton coil, the first quarter of the tankful of juice coated the inside of my mouth, the rest formed a big smelly puddle around my mod.



Sorry to hear @BumbleBee 
Hope you get it sorted out. I know exactly what you mean and how it feels when something doesnt work the first time round. One just wants to chuck it into the gorge

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/15)

Attie said:


> Mail from the USA
> 
> Boxer DNA200 dual 18650
> View attachment 39116
> ...



My goodness @Attie
That is some serious vapemail!
Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (14/11/15)

More Mail from the USA

Authentic Dotmod cloudcap for the petri v1.5 and dotmod X Anarchist widebore driptips


Aromamizer RDTA


Authentic Vortice V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Jakey (14/11/15)

Attie said:


> Mail from the USA
> 
> Boxer DNA200 dual 18650
> View attachment 39116
> ...


Please let me know how the vape the rainbow juice fares. Looked really good when I saw it for the first time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

Attie said:


> Mail from the USA



Some awesome Vapemail there @Attie! Authentics for Africa!  The spool savers you are gonna love!  The Dripper stands are interesting... where did you get those from?


----------



## Attie (14/11/15)

Jakey said:


> Please let me know how the vape the rainbow juice fares. Looked really good when I saw it for the first time.



Will do man, I tasted it quickly when I got it, first impressions not so good, but will spend more time with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (14/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some awesome Vapemail there @Attie! Authentics for Africa!  The spool savers you are gonna love!  The Dripper stands are interesting... where did you get those from?



A place called OhSnap, http://www.ohsnapproducts.com/.
They sell gear stands, cupholders etc

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Indulgence MT-RDA (Thanks to John for building the dual 3mm coils) and Pearamel Juice from Teardrip!



Fishbone Plus - Great dripper that doesn't leak! Thanks to Mark for coiling her up!



Haze Dripper!



Weiner Vape Juice thanks to @Rooigevaar and love the Granadilla Juice you call Papaya!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (14/11/15)

Wow @robfisher thats nice man

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (14/11/15)

@Rob Fisher please let me know if the Haze Dripper is a worthwhile buy. I've been eying it for some time now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

Jakey said:


> @Rob Fisher please let me know if the Haze Dripper is a worthwhile buy. I've been eying it for some time now.



Will do... I must say I really like the Fishbone Plus dripper... just wish I could use a @hands drip tip... it has a fixed drip tip that is involved in spit back protection... but no leaks and top airflow really rocks!

The Haze dripper is an interesting design and it's almost like a dripper tank combo and appears to be happy with a single or dual coil... just need to see if my OCD can handle the offset drip tip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (14/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do... I must say I really like the Fishbone Plus dripper... just wish I could use a @hands drip tip... it has a fixed drip tip that is involved in spit back protection... but no leaks and top airflow really rocks!
> 
> The Haze dripper is an interesting design and it's almost like a dripper tank combo and appears to be happy with a single or dual coil... just need to see if my OCD can handle the offset drip tip.


Theres always new stuff to try, but I find that the most recent batch of mods / attys are so different it makes it harder than ever before keeping my money in my pocket.

The offset dt did seem odd. But I liked the concept. Im going to let you be my tester for this one skip. 

Been quite dissapointed with a few of my recent purchases, especially the drippers. The tank that was the biggest anticlimax for me was the aromamiser, biggest win ever is the bellus though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

Jakey said:


> Theres always new stuff to try, but I find that the most recent batch of mods / attys are so different it makes it harder than ever before keeping my money in my pocket.
> 
> The offset dt did seem odd. But I liked the concept. Im going to let you be my tester for this one skip.
> 
> Been quite dissapointed with a few of my recent purchases, especially the drippers. The tank that was the biggest anticlimax for me was the aromamiser, biggest win ever is the bellus though.



I hear you! And I agree on the Aromamizer vs the Bellus!


----------



## Jakey (14/11/15)

I know its going to kill me, because preorders are so much fun.... But im going to try and wait for others to try stuff out first before getting anything. Dont trust the views of the youtube reviewrs anymore, especially after the aromamiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/15)

Epic Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Jakey (16/11/15)

@Attie have you managed to drip any more of the vape the rainbow?

@Rob Fisher any chance of you having managed to playe around with the haze dripper?


----------



## Attie (16/11/15)

Jakey said:


> @Attie have you managed to drip any more of the vape the rainbow?
> 
> @Rob Fisher any chance of you having managed to playe around with the haze dripper?



Its average, would not buy again or recommend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## G-MAN (16/11/15)

Thanks Vapourmountain! Juice has arrived!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (16/11/15)

Attie said:


> Its average, would not buy again or recommend


thanks man. really thought otherwise


----------



## Attie (16/11/15)

Jakey said:


> thanks man. really thought otherwise



Ask @Paulie for his opinion


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/15)

Jakey said:


> @Rob Fisher any chance of you having managed to playe around with the haze dripper?



Not yet... been busy playing with my Fishbone Dripper which I like a LOT.... but the Haze looks real interesting and will try play with it tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (16/11/15)

Attie said:


> Ask @Paulie for his opinion


nah i trust u haha. im saying thought otherwise in terms of seeing the product online. not talking from experience


----------



## element0709 (16/11/15)

My vapemail from Vape Cartel today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (16/11/15)

element0709 said:


> My vapemail from Vape Cartel today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dibs on the doughboys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (16/11/15)

method1 said:


> Dibs on the doughboys


Dude i have dougboys i can trade for ddd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (16/11/15)

method1 said:


> Dibs on the doughboys



I'm keeping this one Joel


----------



## method1 (16/11/15)

element0709 said:


> I'm keeping this one Joel



Yeah it's quite tasty!


----------



## element0709 (16/11/15)

method1 said:


> Yeah it's quite tasty!



Yes, and dnt worry it hasn't replaced my love for DDD


----------



## method1 (16/11/15)

element0709 said:


> Yes, and dnt worry it hasn't replaced my love for DDD


 
Not worried - just going by precedent  Was hoping to get a good deal 

(and they are completely different flavour profiles)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## element0709 (16/11/15)

Aaand More VM from US







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (17/11/15)

Little Vape mail from today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (17/11/15)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 39354
> Little Vape mail from today


Then I do not want to see your "not little" vape mail. That Berry Yoghurt is yummy!


----------



## dewald.kotze (17/11/15)

Some concentrates from valleyvapour






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## element0709 (17/11/15)

Just got these from The Vapery! Nom nom.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Diamond Ball dremel bits to open atty air holes... Loctite to fix stuff.... and a pile of plastic goodies to wash atties and store kak in!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (17/11/15)

Not disappointed at all.

Y U M M !!





@Rob Fisher can you work your magic on the rotation 
Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

Jakey said:


> @Rob Fisher any chance of you having managed to playe around with the haze dripper?



Played with it today... easy to build... built a single coil to test the option... I should have washed it because there was some machine oil taste... it's pretty good in single mode but the goodie that blocks off with the single coil is a really tight fit and the cap isn't sitting 100% flush... I also hate the offset drip tip. If I threw it into the gorge would I go out and buy another one? Nope. The Fishbone dripper is WAY better value!

The little tank section underneath that appears to be able to feed the wick I think is a great idea that doesn't work too well!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Played with it today... easy to build... built a single coil to test the option... I should have washed it because there was some machine oil taste... it's pretty good in single mode but the goodie that blocks off with the single coil is a really tight fit and the cap isn't sitting 100% flush... I also hate the offset drip tip. If I threw it into the gorge would I go out and buy another one? Nope. The Fishbone dripper is WAY better value!
> 
> The little tank section underneath that appears to be able to feed the wick I think is a great idea that doesn't work too well!



I just put this up uncle @Rob Fisher hope you like it 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fishbone-xs-review.t16825/


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> I just put this up uncle @Rob Fisher hope you like it
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fishbone-xs-review.t16825/



I do like it... but the one I'm talking about is this one... The Fishbone Plus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do like it... but the one I'm talking about is this one... The Fishbone Plus.
> 
> View attachment 39374


very nice indeed


----------



## Jakey (17/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Played with it today... easy to build... built a single coil to test the option... I should have washed it because there was some machine oil taste... it's pretty good in single mode but the goodie that blocks off with the single coil is a really tight fit and the cap isn't sitting 100% flush... I also hate the offset drip tip. If I threw it into the gorge would I go out and buy another one? Nope. The Fishbone dripper is WAY better value!
> 
> The little tank section underneath that appears to be able to feed the wick I think is a great idea that doesn't work too well!


interesting. thank you. this is exactly the reason im going to wait for members feedback prior to investing. i do however think that the concept of the haze dripper is very good, with a bit of refinement im sure it can transform into something great.

Thanks again for the feedback.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Stainless Steel wire and a lekker vaping t-shirt!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (17/11/15)

Shirt looks wicked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nancy_Bout (17/11/15)

My coil is too small now need a blunt needle for cotton or just rip that coil off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (18/11/15)

Nancy_Bout said:


> My coil is too small now need a blunt needle for cotton or just rip that coil off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Huh? 

Think you're in the wrong thread...lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapington (18/11/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (18/11/15)

Vapington said:


> View attachment 39419


Thoughts on the Nebox? Please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapington (18/11/15)

Very cool device. I had it leak on me but that is clearly down to my build in the RBA so will have to rewick later today. But it is an awesome size and a nice on the go vape


----------



## Petrus (18/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do like it... but the one I'm talking about is this one... The Fishbone Plus.
> 
> View attachment 39374


I coiled my fishbone plus today. Some competition wire 28,32g 2.5mm, dual coil, 5 wraps, 0.3 ohm, fibre freak no.2, give it some rocket fuel tabacco 12mg, 40 watts, kick like a mule great flavour.


----------



## VapeDude (19/11/15)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## iPWN (19/11/15)

Huge thanks to @VandaL for organizing !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Zegee (19/11/15)

iPWN said:


> Huge thanks to @VandaL for organizing !
> View attachment 39510


Isn't that like the next reo 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## method1 (19/11/15)

iPWN said:


> Huge thanks to @VandaL for organizing !
> View attachment 39510



Looks like you have a few too many, I can help with that.


----------



## capetocuba (19/11/15)

iPWN said:


> Huge thanks to @VandaL for organizing !
> View attachment 39510


Congrats for 2 things. One for receiving new device and second ... for coming up for air and leaving your meadow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee (19/11/15)

capetocuba said:


> Congrats for 2 things. One for receiving new device and second ... for coming up for air and leaving your meadow


He hasnt left the meadow have his hooves done 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/11/15)

Those clones look really good goat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaRoach (19/11/15)

Vape mail OBS Crius from the US

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/15)

iPWN said:


> Huge thanks to @VandaL for organizing !
> View attachment 39510


Niiiiice!!


----------



## hands (19/11/15)

Whoot . two more vaping things i can wear. my wife said "oe nighties" and i gave her the look
Some stainless wire and ceramic to try and some more stuffs. Its always so exiting to get mail from mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VandaL (19/11/15)

iPWN said:


> Huge thanks to @VandaL for organizing !
> View attachment 39510


First rolos in SA mines in dbn only get to play with it sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (19/11/15)

Got some new goodies from kieran at vape cartel 

This is the first squonking device ive got in a while so I am excited!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (19/11/15)

Nice one @Paulie. mini review to follow soon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## element0709 (19/11/15)

Me and @Lim doing some US juice tester trades  TFV4 new coils!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (19/11/15)

Also got new dripper from VapeKing the Cera its very nice 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie (19/11/15)

Jakey said:


> Nice one @Paulie. mini review to follow soon?



Sure man i just want to use it for a few days then ill do one bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (19/11/15)

@Paulie are you the reason Mr @KieranD had no time to load these squonkers and the Silverplays on the site...
*Tsk tsk...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (19/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Stainless Steel wire and a lekker vaping t-shirt!
> View attachment 39384
> View attachment 39385


Where did you get the ud 28AWG SS from?


----------



## Christos (19/11/15)

Paulie said:


> Got some new goodies from kieran at vape cartel
> 
> This first squonking device ive got in a while so am excited!
> 
> ...


Did you get that squonker locally or import?


----------



## Jakey (19/11/15)

Christos said:


> Did you get that squonker locally or import?


@KieranD has them in stock locally at vape cartel bro.


----------



## Christos (19/11/15)

Jakey said:


> @KieranD has them in stock locally at vape cartel bro.


ZOMG @KieranD you better keep one for me. I'll probably visit tomorrow.


----------



## kimbo (19/11/15)

hands said:


> my wife said "oe nighties" and i gave her the look


hahahahhaha .. you go boy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (19/11/15)

Christos said:


> ZOMG @KieranD you better keep one for me. I'll probably visit tomorrow.


On second thought don't keep one for me. It's only 60w.


----------



## wazarmoto (19/11/15)

Got me a velocity mini from Hardwicks. Looks boss on a white evic mini

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/15)

Christos said:


> Where did you get the ud 28AWG SS from?



From www.complexchaos.com and www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wyvern (20/11/15)

@GlacieredPyro Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you for my birthday gift!
The atty stands and the Freaky loops juice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KlutcH (20/11/15)

Just arrived!!
Banana cream & Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/15)

KlutcH said:


> Just arrived!!
> Banana cream & Vanilla Custard
> 
> View attachment 39575


Great stuff. Now let them steep for a week.


----------



## Pixstar (20/11/15)

Thanks @KieranD , the Doctor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/15)

Some crap from Fasttech!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (20/11/15)

some vape mail from @kimbo 
wood and zna to play with,batteries and battery wrap,attie's to fix and drill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## isiemoe (21/11/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (21/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke187 (21/11/15)

isiemoe said:


> View attachment 39616


 Where is our fines master, posting styvesant in the vape mail thread...naughty naughty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (21/11/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Where is our fines master, posting styvesant in the vape mail thread...naughty naughty



Says the guy with "smoke" in his forum name

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Smoke187 (21/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Says the guy with "smoke" in his forum name


i only be "smoking" the beeech's...lol No offense to anybody


----------



## TiemieX (21/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 39092
> 
> 
> I thought the arrival of this bright shiny new SMOK TFV4 Mini would be a nice way to end a pretty shitty week, it wasn't, this thing is crap. I filled the tank up with the pre installed vertical Clapton coil, the first quarter of the tankful of juice coated the inside of my mouth, the rest formed a big smelly puddle around my mod.


Got mine on thursday. With a Smok X cube II. No leaks. Just clouds and flavour for days. Mayde you got a bad batch. Like my Kanger 0.5 coils I ordered a while ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/15)

TiemieX said:


> Got mine on thursday. With a Smok X cube II. No leaks. Just clouds and flavour for days. Mayde you got a bad batch. Like my Kanger 0.5 coils I ordered a while ago.


I've been pushing on with that same coil because I wanted to give it a fair chance. It has definitely started behaving and is performing quite well with thicker juices, just not a fan of the ramp up time.


----------



## Pixstar (21/11/15)

Paulie said:


> Got some new goodies from kieran at vape cartel
> 
> This is the first squonking device ive got in a while so I am excited!
> 
> ...


Had a look at it at Vape Cartel, very impressed with the finish! It fits nicely in the hand too. I don't squonk but the idea of a well priced regulated squonker mod like this one makes me think...


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (21/11/15)

Goodies from @Vapeowave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A Phenotype-L RDA and some 20g Kanthal to compete in the cloud blowing compo next weekend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> Had a look at it at Vape Cartel, very impressed with the finish! It fits nicely in the hand too. I don't squonk but the idea of a well priced regulated squonker mod like this one makes me think...



Hi @Pixstar 
I vaped on that regulated squonker of @Paulie 's today. 

I must say it was really good! But to be fair he had a very well set up Vortice on it with better than perfect dual coils and a glorious juice. 

But it certainly caught my attention. Lovely in the hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Pixstar
> I vaped on that regulated squonker of @Paulie 's today.
> 
> I must say it was really good! But to be fair he had a very well set up Vortice on it with better than perfect dual coils and a glorious juice.
> ...


Looking forward to a @Paulie in depth review

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> Looking forward to a @Paulie in depth review



Or perhaps come check it out at the vape meet?


----------



## Pixstar (22/11/15)

Silver said:


> Or perhaps come check it out at the vape meet?


Yes of course! I should know in a day or two if I can make it and will RSVP officially.


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> Yes of course! I should know in a day or two if I can make it and will RSVP officially.



Great, hope you can make it -


----------



## R8B84 (23/11/15)

Yes, that is the black Bellus. Perfect for my black Kbox mini. Once again, great service from @Sirvape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (23/11/15)

Look what i just got from vk 






This is for @Rob Fisher 

Im so going to hear it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Congrats @Paulie!!!
Love the real Rolo in the picture!!
Ha ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Paulie!!!
> Love the real Rolo in the picture!!
> Ha ha


Yeah vk give them out with the device 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## groovyvaperman (23/11/15)

thanks @element0709

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/15)

Paulie said:


> Look what i just got from vk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Paulie don't cry when I hurt you on Saturday! 

But on the positive side you would have played with it by then and can set mine up perfectly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/11/15)

a gift from overseas

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (24/11/15)

New toys from @vapeclub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (24/11/15)

My goodness. I am simply dumbstruck. 

My very own JB Mods wooden squonker. 

Packaged superbly in bubble wrap inside a cheese container with a personalized message!



It's a pearler. So unbelievably light. The wood is amazing and polished to perfection. Fits my hand perfectly. 

@Genosmate you are a legend!! Thank you sir. You made my day, week and month! 




More to follow over the coming days....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Nova69 (24/11/15)

My first proper Vape mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/15)

Silver said:


> My goodness. I am simply dumbstruck.
> 
> My very own JB Mods wooden squonker.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (24/11/15)

Silver said:


> My goodness. I am simply dumbstruck.
> 
> My very own JB Mods wooden squonker.
> 
> ...



Very Nice! Enjoy man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/11/15)

Silver said:


> My goodness. I am simply dumbstruck.
> 
> My very own JB Mods wooden squonker.
> 
> ...


She is a beauty. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/11/15)

Thank you @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (24/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thank you @Sir Vape
> View attachment 39803


Not enough Kanthal

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Clone GEM RTA and a Tank Squonker! Both these are gonna be fun!




Clone Manta's.. one looks great and the other one not so much.




Two Clone Stumpies!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (24/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tank Squonker


interested to hear your views on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renaldo (24/11/15)

R800 Customs charge but oh so worth it...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/11/15)

Silver said:


> My goodness. I am simply dumbstruck.
> 
> My very own JB Mods wooden squonker.
> 
> ...


Wow that's beautiful @Silver, I'm sure you're going to love it. Nice work as usual @Genosmate, she's a stunner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/15)

That blue Stumpy looks cool, I'm also loving the little keychain scissors, it should come in hand if they are any good?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> That blue Stumpy looks cool, I'm also loving the little keychain scissors, it should come in hand if they are any good?



The scissors are crap!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/15)

Nothing but nothing beats the Tweezerman Scissors! Very pricey but well worth it. You can get them in the men's grooming section at Dischem.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The scissors are crap!



Oh well, out the cart it goes then.



Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing but nothing beats the Tweezerman Scissors! Very pricey but well worth it. You can get them in the men's grooming section at Dischem.
> View attachment 39832




Those look great. I bought a similar sized one that fits into a zippo tin aka travel kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Oh well, out the cart it goes then.
> 
> Those look great. I bought a similar sized one that fits into a zippo tin aka travel kit



I find these scissors for working with tying fishing flies simply marvelous, seriously. 
They have a serrated edge, gives grip so the moustache hairs dont go skating away, and the finger loops are big enough for my fingers, I use them for everything from trimming cotton wick to moustaches.
Got mine at the Fishing Specialist for R75.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> I find these scissors for working with tying fishing flies simply marvelous, seriously.
> They have a serrated edge, gives grip so the moustache hairs dont go skating away, and the finger loops are big enough for my fingers, I use them for everything from trimming cotton wick to moustaches.
> Got mine at the Fishing Specialist for R75.
> View attachment 39834



Yip I use those for fishing... they are pretty good too... they just don't stay as sharp as the Tweezer Man scissors.


----------



## Keith Milton (25/11/15)

Picked up this authentic beauty from @KieranD a hour ago, and she is chuck certified. Running dual Clapton's @ 0.13 ohms at 80watts

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## VapeDude (25/11/15)

Let the mixing begin






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Eequinox (25/11/15)

VapeDude said:


> Let the mixing begin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats trust me you going to have fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (25/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> congrats trust me you going to have fun


Hey man I've been mixing for 2 months already just getting some new stuff

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/11/15)

yay my prize from the Rock-A Fella competition has finally arrived and that juice is nom !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (25/11/15)

As always questions asked here and via PM always answered and promptly. Super fast and affordable delivery too. Thank you @KieranD from Vape Cartel. Had to get the Apple Pie @VapeSnow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)

looky looky 




It was a nice hot day so the Rolo choc arrived just after 16:00 in liquid form, been a while since I had commercial chocolate but I just couldn't resist 
Thanks @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo, this mod is awesome... now to figure out how it works, just waiting for the batteries to charge.

Thanks @VapeGrrl for the juice and batteries, @Rooigevaar the Weiner Fetch smells amazing, had a chance to try some of the RY4 too, very nice, I will be getting some of that soon too

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> looky looky
> 
> View attachment 39874
> 
> ...



Lol, You mean I should ship ice-packs with the Rolo's to keep them solid  

Glad you're enjoying it bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol, You mean I should ship ice-packs with the Rolo's to keep them solid
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it bud


Not at all, I do appreciate soft squishy chocolate toffee


----------



## DoubleD (25/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> looky looky
> 
> View attachment 39874
> 
> ...



Seeing all these Rolo's and the reviews so far, is making me want to get one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Seeing all these Rolo's and the reviews so far, is making me want to get one



Wait till Friday and I'll give you a review from a Squonkers point of view! Mind you if you wait till Friday they may be sold out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wait till Friday and I'll give you a review from a Squonkers point of view! Mind you if you wait till Friday they may be sold out.



Thats exactly whats been playing in my head, 

1. It's going to sell fast
2. It might be over hyped or worst be problematic which I doubt but still it could happen (chill people, things like 'over hype' is common the vape scene, put down the pitch forks lol)
3. I really want a second Reo though and buying the Rolo will make that 'wait' even longer lol
4. But the Rolo is sexy as hell and would make for a kick ass desk mod


I over think things way to much

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Thats exactly whats been playing in my head,
> 
> 1. It's going to sell fast
> 2. It might be over hyped or worst be problematic which I doubt but still it could happen (chill people, things like 'over hype' is common the vape scene, put down the pitch forks lol)
> ...



For the regulated crowd I think it will be a winner as a desk unit... for the Squonkers I think it's gonna be way too involved with eight million settings to go through and cock up... I know I shouldn't have bought one but I have to see if this DNA200 hype is real...the more I try and play with tanks and regulated devices the more I realise that I'm destined to squonk on mechs...

If I was you I would wait a few days... there is bound to be stock coming in real soon.

My 2c.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)

I haven't played with it much yet but what I can tell you is that the software is confusing and will need some getting used to, but with a bit of time it should become second nature. It is a heavy unit though, especially with the batteries installed and will very likely pull your pants down if you put it in your pocket, however the size and shape is perfect, it belongs in your hand not your pocket 

Just get one, it's awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/11/15)

@BumbleBee 
So glad for you on the new Rolo!
Let us know if your batteries are charged up and you got it going
Am so keen to hear your first impression and how you perceived your first vape
And what juice did the honours


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee
> So glad for you on the new Rolo!
> Let us know if your batteries are charged up and you got it going
> Am so keen to hear your first impression and how you perceived your first vape
> And what juice did the honours


Batteries have just finished charging, gonna fire up the TFV4 Mini with the dual vertical Clapton coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/15)

Standing by @BumbleBee 
Whats the juice and nic?


----------



## DoubleD (25/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't played with it much yet but what I can tell you is that the software is confusing and will need some getting used to, but with a bit of time it should become second nature. It is a heavy unit though, especially with the batteries installed and will very likely pull your pants down if you put it in your pocket, however the size and shape is perfect, it belongs in your hand not your pocket
> 
> Just get one, it's awesome



Size isn't a factor for me really because I doubt I'll ever take it out and about, unless its a vape meet, its way to big for my needs (im a driver by day and a total badass by night lol) so the rolo is definitely going to be a desk mod for dripping. I think I should go with the wise Skipper on this one and chill out. Its going to be hard though lol I'm also eye'ing out that Tugboat box mod in the classifieds... just because..  




Rob Fisher said:


> For the regulated crowd I think it will be a winner as a desk unit... for the Squonkers I think it's gonna be way too involved with eight million settings to go through and cock up... I know I shouldn't have bought one but I have to see if this DNA200 hype is real...the more I try and play with tanks and regulated devices the more I realise that I'm destined to squonk on mechs...
> 
> If I was you I would wait a few days... there is bound to be stock coming in real soon.
> 
> My 2c.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)

Oh this thing vapes great, got some of my strawberry yogurt in 12mg in the TFV4 and had it at 80w and you can feel that there is way more power in there. It's so comfy to hold, I don't even feel the weight anymore. This replaced the iStick100W which was massive compared to the Reul.. Raeu.... the Rolo.

I'm in love with this thing 

It reminds me of this...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (25/11/15)

Awesome mod........and car

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/11/15)

Wow, awesome service from @Vapers Corner, I hadnt even started breakfast yet and there was a knock on the door, my new Bellus with free gift, thanks guys. 
For everyone that missed out on the Vapers Corner xmas sale, feel free to start FOMO'ing.
Theres even what looks like a condom in a spare glass just in case things get hectic, I had a slight boner to be honest and had to wipe off all my fingerprints before the vapemail pic.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991 (26/11/15)

Awesome service from @vaperscorner quickest vape mail ever shot for the free gift. Keep it up!






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (26/11/15)

Same here - super fast, and FREE, delivery from @Vapers Corner. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## capetocuba (26/11/15)

iPWN said:


> Huge thanks to @VandaL for organizing !
> View attachment 39510


Where is your Rolo ... can't see it in the picture mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (26/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh this thing vapes great, got some of my strawberry yogurt in 12mg in the TFV4 and had it at 80w and you can feel that there is way more power in there. It's so comfy to hold, I don't even feel the weight anymore. This replaced the iStick100W which was massive compared to the Reul.. Raeu.... the Rolo.
> 
> I'm in love with this thing
> 
> ...



80w 12mg? Lol geez thats madness lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (26/11/15)

Paulie said:


> 80w 12mg? Lol geez thats madness lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm pretty mad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (26/11/15)

Vape Mail 

Bottom feed Fat Daddy from @andro

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## sneakydino (26/11/15)

Cant wait to try these..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/11/15)

Wismec Realeaux DNA200 with Sense Cyclone with 0.6 ohm 150W coil and my favourite Orion flavours in 3mg

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/15)

Jeeslike, as usual I have to look up all these "youngsters" lingo..

Congrats @BumbleBee on your 'Rolo'. Looks like a beast of a mod.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (26/11/15)

RoLo is very carry around friendly actually. Weight is no issue, you hardly notice it with its comfy grip.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redeemer (26/11/15)

Size comparison, RoLo next to iPV3Li

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/15)

Redeemer said:


> Size comparison, RoLo next to iPV3Li


Jeepers it's a lot smaller than I thought. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/11/15)

Does anyone know the average opening time for SAPO? I got a notification for some vape mail from FT that I'd like to pick up after my night shift, want to be as early as possible.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Does anyone know the average opening time for SAPO? I got a notification for some vape mail from FT that I'd like to pick up after my night shift, want to be as early as possible.


Some POs open at 8, some open at 9. Ours opens at 8 except for Wednesday's they open at 9

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/11/15)

3 new beauties, Vapor Shark I brought in ... the other 2 from @KieranD

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/11/15)

capetocuba said:


> 3 new beauties, Vapor Shark I brought in ... the other 2 from @KieranD
> 
> View attachment 39924


Very nice Uncle D!! Very very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/11/15)

Friday vape mail!  Thanks @Sir Vape and @BigGuy




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (27/11/15)

Ordered these before my mouth-to-lung epiphany on the Cyclone rda's 
Still a cute as hell rda, nice mod, for me, and also got 4 green Smurfs. Only paid R64.00 import tax on the whole order, which means I got the Smurfs for under R90 each. Almost done charging, so far no issues.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zegee (27/11/15)

capetocuba said:


> 3 new beauties, Vapor Shark I brought in ... the other 2 from @KieranD
> 
> View attachment 39924


Lekker duncanius

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## isiemoe (27/11/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zegee (27/11/15)

Thanks @vape cartel super service as always.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (27/11/15)

isiemoe said:


> View attachment 39939


What tank is that


----------



## isiemoe (27/11/15)

It's a smok tct @Smoky Jordan


----------



## Smoky Jordan (27/11/15)

isiemoe said:


> It's a smok tct @Smoky Jordan


It looks sexy mate love those green o-rings


----------



## BillW (28/11/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

Been a while since I got some vape goodies.

Got these at the vape meet yesterday.




Some juices from Mikes Mega Mixes. (Lime Party, Ashy Bac, Dragon Juice and Sweetbac all in 18mg) - long overdue and about time. Lol. Thanks @Mike for the mint honey 0mg tester! Will report back on these in time. @Andre I also got the extra sour shot in the Lime Party. Will let you know

Then a Wiener Vape Co Fetch juice from Vape Club. This is the Papaya one. Am looking forward to it.

In the background is some vapowire 27 and 29g from Vape Cartel. And a bottle of Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve in 9mg. Looking very forward to this.

And from Vaperite I got some premade Clapton and fused Clapton coils. So cool. Thanks @Rob Fisher for pointing this out. Now I feel like a pro and I don't have to struggle with making these things. He he. I just need to figure out what I will use them in because my gear is not all that Clapton friendly - Lol.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (30/11/15)

Awesome vape mail day today 

Popped in by Andre to pick up my second O16  and two LG brown turds 
Instead of just going home with my treasures, Andre the awesome man that he is goes and hands me 5 juices to try out   

Thank you @Andre for all that you do for me, I appreciate you bud 








Whats in this dodgy picture:
Origen Little 16 BF Dripper
LG HG2
Complex Chaos - Yogi Drip
Complex Chaos - Coconut Comfort
Mr Hardwicks - DDD
The E-Liquid Project - White Biskit Bread
Select Reserve - Matador

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Awesome vape mail day today
> 
> Popped in by Andre to pick up my second O16  and two LG brown turds
> Instead of just going home with my treasures, Andre the awesome man that he is goes and hands me 5 juices to try out
> ...


Lucky bugger! Those are all excellent juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Lucky bugger! Those are all excellent juices



I'm truly blessed bro, all these juices smell fantastic, if I had to choose only one on smell alone, that Yogi Drip wins hands down. Nom Nom NOM!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm truly blessed bro, all these juices smell fantastic, if I had to choose only one on smell alone, that Yogi Drip wins hands down. Nom Nom NOM!


That Yogi Drip is great but TripleD is something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> That Yogi Drip is great but TripleD is something else


dooooonnnnuuuuuuts yuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Awesome vapemail @DoubleD !
@Andre, you are a star!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre_B (1/12/15)

Vapemail baby 

Thanks @drew 



Thanks @SAVapeGear 




Thanks @Frostbite 



Speedy service from all

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alex (1/12/15)

Got some more of my favourite stuff from the JHB vapemeet. Thanks @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Eduardo (1/12/15)

Did somebody say vape mail?! Thanks to the guys at VapeCartel and @ShaneW from Juicy Joes for his tremendous service. 




We have from the left:

Rocket Fuel - Country Bumpkin
VooDoo - Bloody Sunday
Nostalgia - Fogweaver
Nom Du Plume - #4
NCV - Milked
Mad Hatter - I  donuts
Charlie and the Joose Factory - Fizzy Lifting Cola
Foggs - Pacific Coast

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## element0709 (1/12/15)

Just came from US!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

Eduardo said:


> Did somebody say vape mail?! Thanks to the guys at VapeCartel and @ShaneW from Juicy Joes for his tremendous service.
> 
> View attachment 40223
> 
> ...



Super assortment of juices @Eduardo 
Enjoy!


----------



## Wyvern (2/12/15)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Why do I have to give @Nimatek his bottle of Biscuit Dreams?




Oh wait he paid for his bottle

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Why do I have to give @Nimatek his bottle of Biscuit Dreams?
> 
> ...



Sooooo... *refund him* and keep it is an option.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (2/12/15)

So this arrives yesterday,was a bit busy But was itching to open last night
anyway Christmas came early this year 





Tree Box
The Box it is in is also Cool 
Nice show piece BUT don't think I will be using it a bit flimsy
for my liking





Tree Box and his Friend
you dont find the colors here in SA that much besides "Silver"
so I thought I would be different

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern (2/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Sooooo... *refund him* and keep it is an option.


Hahahaha I can't afford to refund him unfortunately - my funds this month is minimal to say the least. Otherwise I would have gotten 2 bottles for myself


----------



## kevkev (2/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Why do I have to give @Nimatek his bottle of Biscuit Dreams?
> 
> ...



Where did you get the 125ml bottles from?


----------



## Wyvern (2/12/15)

kevkev said:


> Where did you get the 125ml bottles from?


I pmed @element0709 and he organised it for me  

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you again! This is the juice when it runs low I start panicking about. .. . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/15)

Willyza said:


> So this arrives yesterday,was a bit busy But was itching to open last night
> anyway Christmas came early this year
> 
> 
> ...



It does look awesome, like the sort of thing you'd pull out to vape on when your son is born, instead of the traditional cigar. 

I must admit, the packaging in this whole vape industry is pretty damn nice, from my omnitester to the Bellus tank and even the iTaste SVD, just opening the box makes you feel like a kid at Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

*SO... what are you guys buying me for Christmas????*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nimatek (2/12/15)

Clouder said:


> *SO... what are you guys buying me for Christmas????*



I'll buy you a lollipop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

@Nimatek Thank you!


----------



## Casper (2/12/15)

Awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## Vape_r (2/12/15)

Vape Mail baby!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen (2/12/15)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 40298
> Vape Mail baby!


 
Where did you get that AFC top cap from? (I am jealous)


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 40298
> Vape Mail baby!


nom nom juices just there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (2/12/15)

@Lushen i bought it with the Reo from @Heckers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen (2/12/15)

Vape_r said:


> @Lushen i bought it with the Reo from @Heckers


 It's an awesome atty, you are going to love it. I hope it is the 2014 version, that is the best IMHO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/12/15)

My baby has arrived  Introducing the Alliance V2 RDA!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## MetalGearX (2/12/15)

@capetocuba very nice attie. Im officially jealous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/12/15)

So my Rolo is dressed

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee (2/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> So my Rolo is dressed
> 
> View attachment 40313


Looking sharp china

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

Dang @capetocuba that thing is drool!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (2/12/15)

I got a Brother for the two Sisters.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/15)

Petrus said:


> I got a Brother for the two Sisters.
> View attachment 40314


Ooh, nice. I was so tempted, but now out of stock - temptation removed for the time being. Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (2/12/15)

Andre said:


> Ooh, nice. I was so tempted, but now out of stock - temptation removed for the time being. Looking forward to your impressions.


@Andre , you know what, every time I tell my self, no more purchases, and yesterday morning I thought damn....I need a big boy for desserts. Luckily my wife is in Cape Town at the moment, so Yaaaaa vape mail baby. One problem it is not white......then the two Reo's could have camouflaged it....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (2/12/15)

MetalGearX said:


> @capetocuba very nice attie. Im officially jealous!



I agree. Alliance knows how to make atties. I want one as well. In time, I'll pull the trigger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## element0709 (2/12/15)

kevkev said:


> Where did you get the 125ml bottles from?



She grabbed the last 2 I had lying around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (2/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> My baby has arrived  Introducing the Alliance V2 RDA!
> 
> View attachment 40308
> View attachment 40309
> ...



Nice! Gonna place order now with a colour kit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (3/12/15)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (3/12/15)

VandaL said:


>


awesome. where from


----------



## Redeemer (3/12/15)

Looks like a Juicy Joes order there.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69 (3/12/15)

Vapemail yum testing most of them for the first time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (3/12/15)

Thanx vapeclub for the free rda

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## method1 (3/12/15)

Local "reserves" and other stuff from the mountain, the club & the cartel

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Casper (4/12/15)

@Zodd, OMW I like your taste in motor vehicles! Yes, it is a Honda, but it is a Honda with a RED badge..... YESSSSSSS


----------



## G-Step (4/12/15)

Not realy vape mail but some goodies I picked up at the Vape Meet on Saturday. Thanks @JakesSA for the great service and advice bud! The Evic VTC Mini is an awsome new member of the family!

Fetch from the Wiener CO. is NOM NOM!!! to the highest degree man, DAYMN!! @Rooigevaar I salute you!! Will definitely be grabbing the entire line sooner than soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## wiesbang (4/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> So my Rolo is dressed
> 
> View attachment 40313


What app did you use to put the sugar skulls in the photo?


----------



## picautomaton (4/12/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 40387
> 
> 
> Local "reserves" and other stuff from the mountain, the club & the cartel



I think you going to really like the dragonscape excellent juice


----------



## capetocuba (4/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> What app did you use to put the sugar skulls in the photo?


Pixlr Express. It's basically linked to my Google drive in photos


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

OK I'm back in Durbs and it's time for some Vape Mail Baby! 

First up my Rolo!


Next up is the Triton 2 and a pack of temp sensing coils... will play with that on the Rolo a bit later!



Then the Horizon Arctic Turbo tank!



Some battery holders and some Tesiyi batteries for the Rolo!



Some Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

Then some more!

E-Liquid Project Special Reserve



Some very reasonably priced fancy clapton coils!



A full range of Orion Juices!



And not really vape mail but a elephant and tortoise carved from stone and some wooden coasters!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Attie (4/12/15)

Awesome vapemail from the USA

Project Sub-Ohm flaskman SX350j Vapor Flask

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

USA Vape Mail Baby! 

Replacement battery cover for the SX Mini that doesn't need a stinking coin to open it with! 




And then the one I have really been waiting for... may I present the Italian Made special bottles designed and made just for Squonkers! 

I will be testing them shortly and Cee Cee #1 and #2, Lil Pinch and some REO's will be getting new bottles!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (4/12/15)

Vape mail 

Thank you @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/12/15)

Thank you very much @Sir Vape @BigGuy @KieranD and @Redeemer 

Can't wait to play with this stuff when i come down next month!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Redeemer (4/12/15)

WoooHooo!!! My pics made it onto Instagram!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lushen (4/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> USA Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Replacement battery cover for the SX Mini that doesn't need a stinking coin to open it with!
> View attachment 40466
> ...




I have been researching those bottles.
Please let me know your views as I'm keen to order a few as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

Lushen said:


> I have been researching those bottles.
> Please let me know your views as I'm keen to order a few as well.



Will do... the ECF boys are raving about them... will play with them this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (4/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do... the ECF boys are raving about them... will play with them this weekend.



My T Mods delivery is being delayed to be shipped with those bottles. I hope they are really as good as the raving about them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Noddy (4/12/15)

Where did you get the Triton 2, @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

Noddy said:


> Where did you get the Triton 2, @Rob Fisher ?



From Vape King.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-triton-2.html


----------



## Noddy (4/12/15)

Thanks Uncle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I'm back in Durbs and it's time for some Vape Mail Baby!
> Some Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve!
> View attachment 40455



Ahah... @Rob Fisher so thats the reason my order for Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve 3 mg fell through. If you ever decide to get rid of it I`ll be more than happy to take a bottle off your hands skipper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ahah... @Rob Fisher so thats the reason my order for Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve 3 mg fell through. If you ever decide to get rid of it I`ll be more than happy to take a bottle off your hands skipper.



Happy to let you have a bottle @Blu_Marlin! Just give me a shout when you are next in the area!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## sneakydino (5/12/15)

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit (5/12/15)

One of the best atty's I have used came in the post on Friday, a Haze tank dripper







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy to let you have a bottle @Blu_Marlin! Just give me a shout when you are next in the area!


Thanks @Rob Fisher, down at the moment but I dont even have time to catch my breath. I`ll be down again this comming weekend. I`ll pm you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (7/12/15)

Trying most of the MMM juices for the 1st time.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (7/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> Trying most of the MMM juices for the 1st time.


@VapeDude , IMO they are all excellent. @Mike is doing a decent job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (7/12/15)

Petrus said:


> @VapeDude , IMO they are all excellent. @Mike is doing a decent job.



I've had Straw Vana and I won the Noggy Rock in a competition a little while ago.

To be honest I've had allot of international juices and non come close to how good MMM is.

I DIY my own juice mostly so haven't needed to buy juice. Buying this purely to try the rest of his juice line


----------



## Clouder (7/12/15)

I think it's time to getz me somez vape mailz too!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Heckers (7/12/15)

Just restocking the usual

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Redeemer (7/12/15)

I'll just leave this here...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek (7/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> I'll just leave this here...


How is the Rx200 ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Hopefully getting mine in the next couple of days. Can hardly wait!


----------



## Redeemer (7/12/15)

AWESOME! QC needs some work, the top two tabs of the battery cover are bent inward, but will gently mold/ bend them into place tonight with some soft grip pliers.
First impression doing a quick stealth vape.... LOVE IT!
Fire button needs a firm click, much better for me.
Up and down buttons nice and clicky too.
And it can be switched on/ off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Eequinox (7/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> AWESOME! QC needs some work, the top two tabs of the battery cover are bent inward, but will gently mold/ bend them into place tonight with some soft grip pliers.
> First impression doing a quick stealth vape.... LOVE IT!
> Fire button needs a firm click, much better for me.
> Up and down buttons nice and clicky too.
> And it can be switched on/ off.


very very nice


----------



## Petrus (7/12/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Space_Cowboy (8/12/15)

Vape mail! Thanks @Vapers Corner for the awesome service and the free gift!







Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (8/12/15)

Here some rolo ️️











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (8/12/15)

Thank you @KieranD

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Zegee (8/12/15)

Jakey said:


> Thank you @KieranD
> View attachment 40658


Wonder if u got enough milkman  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (8/12/15)

Pret pakkie from @Mike and @element0709 

Thank you so much gents.
Did a full pit stop for the occasion yesterday.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (8/12/15)

O boy i looked fwd to get this vape mail from @hands
Some very nice drip tips including a very nice white Corian Bone tip . My RM2 he was so kind as to drill out for me. My Chalice clone he did his magic on, and my 22mm Nuppin clone he fixed for me, and he included some juice to try 



He also made me a sterling silver top air flow topcap for the Cyclone. WoW this thing is very nice




And last but not least, a very very nice blue acrilic drip tip that goes with my VT40




Thank you mate you are a master

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Casper (8/12/15)

WOW a nice array of MMM there!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Casper said:


> WOW a nice array of MMM there!!



Jeepers, tell me about, he had to toss them all into a box cos he doesnt have a table big enough to line them up like a squad of soldiers.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (8/12/15)

Paulie said:


> Here some rolo ️️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Paulie ,some epic vape mail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (8/12/15)

Paulie said:


> Here some rolo ️️
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why only 3

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> Why only 3



The parrot has given up vaping and the cat never smoked to start with.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rebel (8/12/15)

Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (9/12/15)

Thanx Brendan @ Vapecartel!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (9/12/15)

Damn someone need to sell me a sample of that OHW milkman. It seems like that juice is well loved


----------



## Genosmate (9/12/15)

Some mod making goodies from the USA via @Rob Fisher (Fat Daddy got it wrong again!).
Some goodies from Rob as well,juice,nice soft bottles and complicated drippers and things which Rob sends to confuse me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (9/12/15)

Some goodies from Valley Vapour. Thanks @drew.
The Glory smells awesome in the cig-a-like flavor department an the Perique Black and Latakia smell like great pipe-a-like tobaccos.
Coconut also smells great. Can't see myself ever going back to TFA or CAP after trying FA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> Some mod making goodies from the USA via @Rob Fisher (Fat Daddy got it wrong again!).
> Some goodies from Rob as well,juice,nice soft bottles and complicated drippers and things which Rob sends to confuse me.
> View attachment 40755




Oh my hat Im so jealous! 

How much do you want for one of those squonk inserts bottom left?


----------



## Space_Cowboy (9/12/15)

The Rolo came today!  Thanks @Lim




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Oh my hat Im so jealous!
> 
> How much do you want for one of those squonk inserts bottom left?


They are for sale if you really want them! But I doubt you do because that's the part of the order fd's got wrong!They aren't bf inserts


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> They are for sale if you really want them! But I doubt you do because that's the part of the order fd's got wrong!They aren't bf inserts



What are they? Standard inserts?


----------



## Genosmate (9/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> What are they? Standard inserts?


Yep,for a v4 long 510.i ordered the bf stuff!
Not the first time I've had the wrong stuff from them either!
I'd advise anyone wanting to buy to either order from the uk or French agents,may cost a bit more but the shopping is more reliable and you get what you order!
Send me a pm with what you need maybe I can help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer (10/12/15)

New combo, after swapping some parts....

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> New combo, after swapping some parts....


Now that looks good! Those colour combos look so much better than the way the factory had them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wash (10/12/15)

My very first VAPE MAIL!




Thanks, @argief!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

Wash said:


> My very first VAPE MAIL!
> 
> View attachment 40778
> 
> ...


And so it begins.... Congrats


----------



## Wash (10/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> And so it begins.... Congrats


18mg Dragon juice at 20W - kicks like a mofo! I'll have to get some VG on my way home... 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (10/12/15)

Big thanks to Fog machine just got this fantastic vape mail thank you for my prize i will definitely let you guys know what i think about these

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Casper (10/12/15)

Love the Dragon!! I also like the colour combos on those RX200s


----------



## Redeemer (10/12/15)

_"A *Reuleaux triangle*[ʁœlo] is a shape formed from the intersection of three circular disks, each having its center on the boundary of the other two. It is a curve of constant width, the simplest and best known such curve other than the circle itself.[1] Constant width means that the separation of every two parallelsupporting lines is the same, independent of their orientation. Because all its diameters are the same, the Reuleaux triangle is one answer to the question "Other than a circle, what shape can a manhole cover be made so that it cannot fall down through the hole?"[2]"_

The theme being 3's (3 x 18650 Batteries, 3 Circular Disks, Triangles...) I think 3 RoLo's will be enough

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/15)

I just love vape mail from Kokstad... my drip tip collection is almost complete! I have to say the corian bone tips are just magnificent! 


Next up is my replacement caps for the Cyclone deck... now with top airflow and made from Corina Bone as well. CHeck the drip tip with silver and copper inlays!



Another replacement cap for the Cyclone made out of sterling silver and also with op airflow!



And my atty puller to save fingers and dainty 510 connections! If you don't have one of these you really should have!



@hands you are special... outstanding detail as always! You rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## zadiac (10/12/15)

Wash said:


> My very first VAPE MAIL!
> 
> View attachment 40778
> 
> ...



Congrats.......and good luck, because it won't be your last....trust me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (10/12/15)

A something different for a change. . . Vapemail was the sleeve for the mini, and the Aromamizer 3ml all from Atomix Vapes - Such amazing service!

The Firefly Boardgame was a gift from some amazing forumites on Mygaming who totally surprised me and knocked me off my feet - I didnt even know they where planning this. @Nimatek was a sneaky brother!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Nimatek (10/12/15)

Thx to atomix great service indeed! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> New combo, after swapping some parts....



That looks really cool @Redeemer 
Both of them!


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Wash said:


> My very first VAPE MAIL!
> 
> View attachment 40778
> 
> ...



Awesome @Wash
Wishing you all the best with it? Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Nimatek (10/12/15)

Time to have fun! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sneakydino (11/12/15)

This looks slick but can't use it just yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (11/12/15)

@Nimatek WOW man, NICE!


----------



## Nimatek (11/12/15)

Clouder said:


> @Nimatek WOW man, NICE!



Took Aramex long enough to decide to finally deliver but it was SOOO worth the wait.
Will do a little review after the weekend but so far, loving the device! SS temp control is working quite well on the aromamizer and the power available makes both the velocity and the crown tank absolutely shine! 

Size is good actually, slightly wider than the VTC mini and quite a bit heavier but it sits SO well in your hand! Charging is quite fun though, thank goodness the nitecore came with it, USB right through the night and it is still charging  Nitecore was done quite efficiently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/15)

Battery Holder Mail and an aluminium 510 puller thingy!  Thank you so much @Genosmate! You rock! 

Battery Stand Baby!


Now to rearrange the vape station! 



Aluminium Dripper bottom puller! Engraved as well!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Flash696 (11/12/15)

Christmas came early












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (11/12/15)

Evic Mini with Tron atomizer, which HRH is now trying out. Thank you to VapeClub, @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (11/12/15)

Andre said:


> Evic Mini with Tron atomizer, which HRH is now trying out. Thank you to VapeClub, @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl.


Let me know how the tank is, I actually prefer my billow and now the aromamizer to the tank that comes with that mod. I love my mod tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (11/12/15)

Worth the 6 week wait

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wyvern (11/12/15)

Thank you again @Fogmachine !! The winnings arrived with a few extra samples  That is awesome! I cannot wait to taste!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Heckers (11/12/15)

Vape mail from @vaporize.co.za 
My Crius has arrived! Very easy to build and the vape has been good so far. Love the top fill without any leaks. The airflow is much smoother than my Bellus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto (11/12/15)

New toys! 
Hopefully my stock Woll arrive next week Monday. Rolo RX200's incoming! 











Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/12/15)

wazarmoto said:


> New toys!
> Hopefully my stock Woll arrive next week Monday. Rolo RX200's incoming!
> 
> 
> ...



Well I never, a green Sapor. 
Is that a squonking atty? looks like a rare beast.


----------



## wazarmoto (11/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Well I never, a green Sapor.
> Is that a squonking atty? looks like a rare beast.


Fountain v2. Will be playing around with it tomorrow. Enjoying the green lantern sapor for now. 

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/12/15)

Whe


wazarmoto said:


> Fountain v2. Will be playing around with it tomorrow. Enjoying the green lantern sapor for now.
> 
> Sent via tapatalk





blujeenz said:


> Well I never, a green Sapor.
> Is that a squonking atty? looks like a rare beast.


Where did you get the green Sapor from


----------



## wazarmoto (11/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Whe
> 
> 
> Where did you get the green Sapor from


FT dude.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/12/15)

wazarmoto said:


> FT dude.


 Very lekker


----------



## ChadB (12/12/15)

Found out today I'm leaving for holiday tomorrow and needed some more liquids so had to make a quick drive over. Thanks Vapecartel  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I finally caved and bought the Smok TFV4 Mini... the coils are GIGANTIC and I just need to try this tank.



Some Scream from Hazeworks and some Megatron from Sacred.




Some Popbars and a Sub Tank Mini. Yes I have had sub tanks before but people keep stealing mine so I had to buy another one because I have a glass top coming from overseas for it. 




Stock of Milky Way for the holidays and a new Milklab juice to try called Hakaberry!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I finally caved and bought the Smok TFV4 Mini... the coils are GIGANTIC and I just need to try this tank.
> View attachment 40945
> ...


Let us know what pop bars are like 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/12/15)

Not quite vape mail but a new screwdriver set dedicated to vaping.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/15)

Christos said:


> Not quite vape mail but a new screwdriver set dedicated to vaping.
> 
> View attachment 40968



Screwdrivers most certainly are considered vape mail... screw drivers rock! I have some special ones coming from the USA next week!


----------



## Christos (12/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Screwdrivers most certainly are considered vape mail... screw drivers rock! I have some special ones coming from the USA next week!


I agree. I almost bought R1000 worth of screwdrivers today. Goods thing the wife got me in line. 
Pity the cyclone Allen key is a mm to small for the screwdrivers I got.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/15)

Christos said:


> I agree. I almost bought R1000 worth of screwdrivers today. Goods thing the wife got me in line.
> Pity the cyclone Allen key is a mm to small for the screwdrivers I got.



Oh don't get me started on grub screws and allen keys... I need to find a set of allen keys that has every size know to man!


----------



## Christos (12/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh don't get me started on grub screws and allen keys... I need to find a set of allen keys that has every size know to man!


I own 2 sets of almost all the popular sizes but i prefer the screwdriver style. 
Makes for better grip and also easier to get into tight spots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I finally caved and bought the Smok TFV4 Mini... the coils are GIGANTIC and I just need to try this tank.
> View attachment 40945
> ...




Who sells the Sacred cloud sauce Skipper? I'm loving the merkaba on the packaging


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Who sells the Sacred cloud sauce Skipper? I'm loving the merkaba on the packaging



Sir Vape @DoubleD! I had a test taste today and brought home a bottle to give it a full go...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Neal (12/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Battery Holder Mail and an aluminium 510 puller thingy!  Thank you so much @Genosmate! You rock!
> 
> Battery Stand Baby!
> View attachment 40869
> ...



Rob,
You are turning my naturally born blue eyes to a dark shade of envious green. Cool pics brother, enjoy your gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer (13/12/15)

Uncle Rob, you didn't come check out my full tool collection at the meet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> Uncle Rob, you didn't come check out my full tool collection at the meet...



I need one of DEM!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> Uncle Rob, you didn't come check out my full tool collection at the meet...



Nice
Lang arm en Kort arm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (14/12/15)

My very first vape mail from a vendor.
I ordered Friday from Vapers Corner and 8am this morning my stuff was here!
Fast delivery which was also free + a free gift. What more can you ask for? Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

Happy coiling @wiesbang !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> Uncle Rob, you didn't come check out my full tool collection at the meet...



Ordered one of dem!


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> My very first vape mail from a vendor.
> I ordered Friday from Vapers Corner and 8am this morning my stuff was here!
> Fast delivery which was also free + a free gift. What more can you ask for? Thank you guys


Great stuff - we need pics of your fist build of course!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (14/12/15)

@Oupa Thank you for the awesome service  XXX and Strawberry. Next to my used and abused nautilus mini/ eleaf iStick.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail but anything that has screwdrivers and related tools I consider Vape Mail.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail but anything that has screwdrivers and related tools I consider Vape Mail.
> View attachment 41035



You starting to get some 'grip' on tools Rob, I'm impressed .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (14/12/15)

Vape mail from over the sea

Most of the older forum members know how i love the Rose v2 RTA, actualy i stil use everyday and that is after a year

So i just had to try this

The Snapdragon (clone)

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Attie (14/12/15)

Huge mail from the USA 

Alliance FatBoy 46mm RDA, the baby brother Alliance V2 22mm RDA + color kit

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

Attie said:


> Huge mail from the USA
> 
> Alliance FatBoy 46mm RDA, the baby brother Alliance V2 22mm RDA + color kit



@Attie and @Paulie you both need help!  Seriously that looks awesome! Class all the way! Can't wait to hear from you both once you have built and vaped the monster! 

Stunning presentation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

kimbo said:


> Vape mail from over the sea
> 
> Most of the older forum members know how i love the Rose v2 RTA, actualy i stil use everyday and that is after a year
> 
> ...



@kimbo that look kewl! Can it be bottom fed?


----------



## Paulie (14/12/15)

Attie said:


> Huge mail from the USA
> 
> Alliance FatBoy 46mm RDA, the baby brother Alliance V2 22mm RDA + color kit
> 
> ...




Im just going to say ?Ditto? here cause i got same mail lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Attie (14/12/15)

The best thing about the FatBoy is that the whole topcap of the 22mm alliance can be used as a driptip on the FatBoy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

Attie said:


> The best thing about the FatBoy is that the whole topcap of the 22mm alliance can be used as a driptip on the FatBoy.
> 
> View attachment 41101
> View attachment 41100
> ...



Good Lord son, what on earth would you put that 2 inch atty on?
Seriously, Im still very much a noob here, furthest I've been overseas is Robben Island.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (14/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @kimbo that look kewl! Can it be bottom fed?


Yes 

Actually Eden mods sell a BF version and normal version

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (14/12/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff - we need pics of your fist build of course!


Vape pick up, does that also count?










And then for André 
My very first build

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Attie (14/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Good Lord son, what on earth would you put that 2 inch atty on?
> Seriously, Im still very much a noob here, furthest I've been overseas is Robben Island.



On a 50mm para-series box mod that is on the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

kimbo said:


> Yes
> 
> Actually Eden mods sell a BF version and normal version



Are you gonna order anymore @kimbo? I would be down for a BF one or two.


----------



## kimbo (14/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you gonna order anymore @kimbo? I would be down for a BF one or two.


lets see what the new year bring


----------



## zadiac (14/12/15)

Attie said:


> Huge mail from the USA
> 
> Alliance FatBoy 46mm RDA, the baby brother Alliance V2 22mm RDA + color kit
> 
> ...





Paulie said:


> Im just going to sat Ditto here cause i got same mail lol



Dibs if anyone of you two decide you don't like it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Vape pick up, does that also count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pick up counts of course. Great first build - well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some fresh new sanding blocks to keep my Tumbled REO's and Cee Cee Mods in shiny brushed aluminum look!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (15/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail but anything that has screwdrivers and related tools I consider Vape Mail.
> View attachment 41035


More tools

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## element0709 (15/12/15)

Vape mail baby~







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blujeenz (15/12/15)

Some Vape Mail from @kimbo thanks dude. 
That rare diy beast, the M7 x 0.5 tap and die, dielectric grease and some cool driptips.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

Juices from @Vapers Corner, thank you - also for the tautological gift and especially the free shipping. 

Boosted's signature juice called "Boosted" and Rear Diff. Could not resist a taste of the latter - if you like a creamy "pampoenkoekie" (spiced pumpkin) this is for you - awesome, I love it.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/15)

Andre said:


> Juices from @Vapers Corner, thank you - also for the tautological gift and especially the free shipping.
> 
> Boosted's signature juice called "Boosted" and Rear Diff. Could not resist a taste of the latter - if you like a creamy "pampoenkoekie" (spiced pumpkin) this is for you - awesome, I love it.


Seems i need to come visit with some empty bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (16/12/15)

Pampoen koekies klink soos lekker! I will have to try this at some point. 

@Andre I tried your advice about lower wattage for lime party and the tartness is shining through! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/15)

I'm sure this thread will be rather busy on Xmas day when everyone open their presents!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Deckie (16/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure this thread will be rather busy on Xmas day when everyone open their presents!


LOL - not in my case, I only give presents, never receive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/15)

Deckie said:


> LOL - not in my case, I only give presents, never receive.



Oh wow that's sad! Remind me to give you a present at the next JHB vape meet!


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/15)

Deckie said:


> LOL - not in my case, I only give presents, never receive.



I know the feeling @Deckie,only expecting one gift from my mom, and I highly doubt she would know how to order vape gear online 
Plus, with the Reos, I hardly use any other stuff anymore. Took a while, but going full circle, almost, and ending up at mouth-to-lung on a Cyclone seems to be my happy place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Deckie (16/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow that's sad! Remind me to give you a present at the next JHB vape meet!


No @Rob Fisher it's actually quite the opposite, I'd rather give than receive which to me matters, Being a single parent has taught me that which makes me happy, but again allows people to take advantage of one's never ending kindness.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## dwayne19420 (16/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail but anything that has screwdrivers and related tools I consider Vape Mail.
> View attachment 41035


Love that rachet looks cool

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## korn1 (16/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure this thread will be rather busy on Xmas day when everyone open their presents!



Are you saying that you are Santa and that you are giving us all Vape presents

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wiesbang (16/12/15)

korn1 said:


> Are you saying that you are Santa and that you are giving us all Vape presents


We should PM our address to him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/15)

korn1 said:


> Are you saying that you are Santa and that you are giving us all Vape presents



Come to think of it, uncle @Rob Fisher does have an atty with my name on it.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nimatek (16/12/15)

No! You leave his new subtank alone. Give him a week to break it in first  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (16/12/15)

For once I actually enjoy every juice that I ordered. Scream is seriously good for those that haven't tried it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 
The Quest for the perfect tank still eludes me... today the test will be the Crius Tank!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> The Quest for the perfect tank still eludes me... today the test will be the Crius Tank!
> View attachment 41261


Oooo thays purdy!


----------



## Smoky Jordan (17/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> The Quest for the perfect tank still eludes me... today the test will be the Crius Tank!
> View attachment 41261


I think that will be like finding the Holy Grail

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (17/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> The Quest for the perfect tank still eludes me... today the test will be the Crius Tank!
> View attachment 41261



I have given up on that quest. Best one for me so far is the Mutation MT Tank, but it has flaws as well. I'm gonna stick to drippers. They are just the best, bottom fed or top dripping. Doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RIEFY (17/12/15)

LOOVING this setup....... Nirvana indeed

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> The Quest for the perfect tank still eludes me... today the test will be the Crius Tank!
> View attachment 41261


One of my favorite tanks  flavor and cloud chasing tank of note 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/12/15)

As always, great service from Vapour Mountain, thank you 

Some Tropical IcE nomness and a specially requested sweetened VM4 (I hope I didnt make a mistake by asking Oupa to sweeten it up a tad lol It smells fantastic though )

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rebel (17/12/15)

Thanks @Skybluevaping.

Your service is outstanding, wish you all the best with your store

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 4RML (17/12/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Thoughts on the Nebox? Please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better than a twisp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 4RML (17/12/15)

Dna200 and some power cells on the way to CPT thanks to Vape King.


----------



## Wyvern (18/12/15)

The prettiest vapemail ever!

Thanks @GlacieredPyro !!!! Cant wait to taste the diy mixes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Tropical Ice back up stock for the shutdown period! And it's time to try XXX again!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

Vape King Mail Baby! 

Best packaging EVER! 



Aqua FX and some more coils for my Arctic Turbo!




And the Juice I have been waiting for... Lemon Creams Baby! Fantastic juice! 



And then a starter kit deal that was too good to pass up... Not sure what I will do with it but it was a great deal... I will find a stinky and do some conversion!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Wyvern (18/12/15)

@Rob Fisher can I please have your bank account details for a few orders I need ?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Just the XXX please  We have some Tropical Ice left

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (18/12/15)

vape-mail baby !
Just a special thank you to @VapeGrrl and Vapeclub for sending me this awesome prize been looking forward to this soo bad loved the wrapping really a nice treat and super fast

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (18/12/15)

I am very ashamed to have to admit that despite @Rob Fisher's best efforts I have never tried VM Tropical Ice. Until a recent little vape meet where I got to taste some from @Nimatek, which obliged me to order a bottle. Also some Berry Blaze for HRH and 3 ml Reo bottles.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

It is really good eh?  I will give feedback on the XXX in the new year when I can get some Vape Mail (does it count as mail if I collect??)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> It is really good eh?  I will give feedback on the XXX in the new year when I can get some Vape Mail (does it count as mail if I collect??)


Yes, it certainly counts!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos (18/12/15)

Andre said:


> I am very ashamed to have to admit that despite @Rob Fisher's best efforts I have never tried VM Tropical Ice. Until a recent little vape meet where I got to taste some from @Nimatek, which obliged me to order a bottle. Also some Berry Blaze for HRH and 3 ml Reo bottles.


Why are your bottles so small?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

Andre said:


> I am very ashamed to have to admit that despite @Rob Fisher's best efforts I have never tried VM Tropical Ice. Until a recent little vape meet where I got to taste some from @Nimatek, which obliged me to order a bottle. Also some Berry Blaze for HRH and 3 ml Reo bottles.



Rock and Roll Guru @Andre! And remember Tropical Ice is not for the feint hearted!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Rock and Roll Guru @Andre! And remember Tropical Ice is not for the feint hearted!


You have to try the special reserve! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (18/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Rock and Roll Guru @Andre! And remember Tropical Ice is not for the feint hearted!


I tried vaping the menthol ice (i think its called?) by itself and my brain felt like it was in the arctic

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Thx vapeclub! Going to enjoy this  



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Another tank to test but this one more to test a Newbie recommendation system.



Cute Xmas Sample kit from ECIG-INN



Going to give the TVF4 another go with the Sextuple Coils because the Tri Coils suck. And some juice to tgest drive!




24 Carat Gold gClapton coils for the SubTank Mini.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

I am very excited about this vape mail

@Oupa's Oak Aged juices in 12 mg. It will be my first time trying these




In the background some replenishments for myself and HRH for daily vaping. Some VM Strawberry, Berry Blaze, reorder of XXX and some menthol drops (not visible in the photo)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

PS - @Oupa - I dripped a few drops of VM4 Oak Aged into my mom's RM2, in which she has "her Coffee blend" - and she loves the combination. So much so, she asked me to put about 1ml of VM4 Oak Aged into the fullish Grand Bottle.

Her coffee mix is VK Coffee mixed with a little bit of the dark and roasted VM Coffee.

Juice mixing, lol. I didn't want to give her too much because I want to test it properly myself. Ha ha

Gotta love my mom - I said to her you can't just put this Oak Aged special juice in your other juice - that's like mixing a Ginger Ale into a top class whiskey. To which she replied - but lets see how it tastes - and voila - it does taste very good - from the few toots I tried.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## MorneW (20/12/15)

@Rob Fisher You must try the clapton RBA that comes with the tfv4 mini. It is truly epic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/15)

MorneW said:


> @Rob Fisher You must try the clapton RBA that comes with the tfv4 mini. It is truly epic.



Will do!


----------



## GlacieredPyro (21/12/15)

Vape mail from @Wyvern and @Nimatek . Awesome early xmas. Very lucky to have such friends.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (21/12/15)

@Rob Fisher - Please let me know how that subvod goes!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

Stosta said:


> @Rob Fisher - Please let me know how that subvod goes!



It's a very simple device but is a pretty good starter device. I bought it just to see if it's worth getting for a newbie... I have been using it for a couple of days and while it's a very simple device it does a very good job flavour and taste wise. I would recommend it to a newbie vaper for sure. It does a fine job of mouth to lung and is fine for lung hits... I would have liked the airflow to be a little more open... but it's yet another great Kangertech product and no leaking at all... I was going to pass this onto a convert but it's now going to be part of my arsenal.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hands (21/12/15)

Thank you Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (21/12/15)

hands said:


> Thank you Valley Vapour
> View attachment 41505


I swear you DIY peeps spend more money than this juice buying addict.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hands (21/12/15)

Andre said:


> I swear you DIY peeps spend more money than this juice buying addict.


please don't tell my wife

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (21/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a very simple device but is a pretty good starter device. I bought it just to see if it's worth getting for a newbie... I have been using it for a couple of days and while it's a very simple device it does a very good job flavour and taste wise. I would recommend it to a newbie vaper for sure. It does a fine job of mouth to lung and is fine for lung hits... I would have liked the airflow to be a little more open... but it's yet another great Kangertech product and no leaking at all... I was going to pass this onto a convert but it's now going to be part of my arsenal.
> View attachment 41504


Thanks! Although I must admit that I've been really keen to get one and try it out, so I was secretly hoping you would tell me not to bother

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

Stosta said:


> Thanks! Although I must admit that I've been really keen to get one and try it out, so I was secretly hoping you would tell me not to bother



I would rather spend more and get the Sub Tank Mini kit but if funds are tight and a convert needs a device then this is worth buying.

I like it because it's so cute!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (21/12/15)

And dammit that it's so cute is the part that is tempting me... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby! And always great when @VapeGrrl is involved because the packaging is always top class!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (21/12/15)

hands said:


> Thank you Valley Vapour
> View attachment 41505



That FA Coconut is something special @hands. I mix it at 2-3% stand alone and it's great.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hands (21/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> That FA Coconut is something special @hands. I mix it at 2-3% stand alone and it's great.


I will give your recommendation a go thanks


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

Lol @Rob Fisher , is that all they could fit in that awesome package?
One bottle of Wiener Vape Co?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (21/12/15)

I hope it tastes better than 'Vicks Vapor Rub' 

Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , is that all they could fit in that awesome package?
> One bottle of Wiener Vape Co?



Hehehe... it was a prize I won!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/15)

Lekker vape mail







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/12/15)

RIEFY said:


> Lekker vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same same but different my brother riefy






Who wants to see @RIEFY and I blow some 200w clouds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

Most definitely I do @Yusuf Cape Vaper !
Lovely gear indeed
Show us the clouds!!


----------



## Stosta (22/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would rather spend more and get the Sub Tank Mini kit but if funds are tight and a convert needs a device then this is worth buying.
> 
> I like it because it's so cute!



Glad to hear that too! Hopefully picking up a Subox Mini thanks to @M5000 today, so shouldn't have buyer's remorse if I was eyeing out this as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (22/12/15)

hands said:


> Thank you Valley Vapour
> View attachment 41505



Oooh let the fun begin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (22/12/15)

A black carbon wrap from Jwraps in the states. All matchy matchy and what not .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/12/15)

Dubz said:


> A black carbon wrap from Jwraps in the states. All matchy matchy and what not .


Jissus bru you like doing this. This looks HOT HOT HOT. Makes me wanna get the same sig and do the same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (22/12/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Jissus bru you like doing this. This looks HOT HOT HOT. Makes me wanna get the same sig and do the same thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry bru . I just had to do it again .


----------



## Andre (22/12/15)

Stocking up on some of our favourite locally made juices. Thank you for great service to VapeClub (@JakesSA) and Vapeolicious (@Eequinox).

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marius Combrink (22/12/15)

Vape Mail baby. Thank you for the speedy service @JakesSA and team.
(sorry for the crappy picture quality, I lost my phone at my wifes year end function  (ja ek het hom mis gedrink)

)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (22/12/15)

@hands, Thanks for my drip tips, the lady's sure look neat. @Silver, look at that OL16 with her new look on the Grand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Wyvern (22/12/15)

Just collected these from the maker in Glen Cairn. Nice day for a drive for worthwhile juice

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

Looks super @Petrus - stop rubbing it in!!
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ChadB (22/12/15)

Thanks to Johan from Lungcandy and to @Andre for the advice. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eequinox (22/12/15)

Andre said:


> Stocking up on some of our favourite locally made juices. Thank you for great service to VapeClub (@JakesSA) and Vapeolicious (@Eequinox).


glad to be of assistance


----------



## BumbleBee (22/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> glad to be of assistance


I was too late, Table Mountain out of stock in 12mg


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

It's been quite a while since I got some 'device' vapemail. 




I visited the Vaperite store in Eastgate and got the following:
- Evic vtc mini
- subtank mini 
- Ijust2 tank (because @BumbleBee told me to try it)
- some no name SS wire
- two tank bands

I need to test these devices - they may be suitable as upgrades for HRH. And if not, I quite like the VTC mini. It's so small and cute!

The Vaperite kiosk in Eastgate is awesome! It's very big for a kiosk and beautiful. Pity I didn't take a pic. Also, Dexter and Alan were very helpful and friendly. 

Thanks @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/12/15)

Silver said:


> It's been quite a while since I got some 'device' vapemail.
> 
> View attachment 41559
> 
> ...


Very nice man. I use a vtc mini and bellus as my in the car mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Very nice man. I use a vtc mini and bellus as my in the car mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dont say that @Yusuf Cape Vaper , you making me want to annex the VTC mini! 
I am actually hoping my wife likes it and i can transition her to something different.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/12/15)

Silver said:


> Dont say that @Yusuf Cape Vaper , you making me want to annex the VTC mini!
> I am actually hoping my wife likes it and i can transition her to something different.


Doesn't mean you can't get another vtc mini for yourself  haha kidding man. I can't try and speak you into 2 mods in 1 day! Hopefully you'll get the more powerful of the 2 (rolo )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/12/15)

I've used my VTC mini a hang of a lot since I got it.
Really solid little mod.

Though when you ask a lot of it on a constant basis it does tend to get a little warm (either due to poor ventilation for the board, or just it acting like a heatsink for the atty... or both).

Using my iJust 2 (with the revised Atlantis coils, the ones with the bigger juice holes) on it at the moment. Keen to try some of the new fancy Triton 2 coils on it. 

I found the eLeaf coils to be kinda meh.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/15)

Thanks @n0ugh7_zw - much appreciated
Will try out all the options

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek (22/12/15)

I've loaned my vtc mini to a friend to stop smoking and it is working but he has some allergic reactions to either pg or vg or the titanium wire in the ego tank. 

Got him some subtank mini coils at canal walk tonight so hoping it goes well. 

However I am seriously missing my vtc mini! Same vape experience as the rx200 but because it is smaller and lighter it is easier to carry around. If he likes it though I will sell him that one and get a black vtc mini. Or I may take the plunge and get a mini reo. I like both options  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ernest (23/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> he has some allergic reactions to either pg or vg or the titanium wire


What are the symptoms of this allergic reaction?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/15)

Very very cute Xmas Vape Mail from @hands's little daughter Abbey!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/15)

OMG - Epic Vape Mail from Kokstad! Drip Tips (Wide Bore and normal), CeeCee Fire Buttons, Dual airflow in sterling silver Cyclone deck Caps and two drip tips for lucky draws at the Durban Vape Meet! @hands you rock dewd! In a BIG way!

First up is my JB Mod from @Genosmate with a small internals modification by @hands!



A selection of Cee Cee fire buttons!



Wide bore drip tips for my Manta BF atties... but one had to be stolen and installed on my Crius mod! These are just awesome!



Cee Cee and Cee Cee with their new wide bore drip tips and fire buttons!




One stolen for the Crius! Stunning!



Allsorted new drip tips baby! 



Another innovation from Jacques! He closed the old cyclone hole and moved it. Just testing it now and Mr Referee... it works like gangbusters... busy collecting Cyclone caps to send to Kokstad! And then my sterling silver Cyclone cap with dual air holes... just need to build dual coils on a cyclone deck and give it a whirl! 




Corian Bone custom drip tips for lucky draws ate the Durban Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Nimatek (23/12/15)

Thanks @Mike package has finally arrived!! Nice and early in the morning as well.
Can't tell you how much I missed LP!! That extra shot though - pure bliss

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ernest (23/12/15)

Now to see what the Crius is all about.






Also some new drip tips for a new look.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (23/12/15)

Some juices and a dripper to keep me busy for the next few days.

Thanks Vape Cartel for the excellent service!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Michael the Vapor (23/12/15)

Just got my Rolo and Crius, and I have to say. The best I have ever bought. I couldn't understand why everyone was buying the same setup. But now I understand. 

I'm running Dual Claptons at .14 on 65w with Special Reserve from ELP.

Thanks @KieranD for the setup great service as always!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/12/15)

Got my last order in for the year , loads of supplies to carry me through the silly season and a few gifts (Melo 2 in the background) thanks to Vapeking , Vaperite and Skyblue ! 

Also decided to treat myself and grabbed a new mod : Rx200 cannot wait to fire this thing up 

Have a good Xmas and New years peeps, catch you on the flipside...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r (23/12/15)

4 bay charger for the rolo and the sense Herakles black

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/15)

USA Vape Mail Baby! 

Corian Bone for conversion to Drip Tips!



Now I have Allen Keys for any sized atty! 



Trinity Glass Tank for the Sub Tank.



The last screwdrivers I should ever need! Quality German brand!



Some more I couldn't resist because they are sooooo long and look so good!



510 Thingies for @Genosmate 



Trinity Cap installed!



My second authentic BF Manta!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## gman211991 (23/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> USA Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Corian Bone for conversion to Drip Tips!
> View attachment 41619
> ...


Best looking subtank you have there skipper awesome mail indeed.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> 510 Thingies for @Genosmate
> View attachment 41624




Fomo in 3.... 2..... 1....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (23/12/15)

@Rob Fisher that trinity cap looks amazing. Looking for something similar locally.


----------



## Kaizer (23/12/15)

Vape mail and little store in Penang, Malaysia

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stevape;) (23/12/15)

Got my mail today. A big thank you to @Vapington for my RX 200 and the added surprise NCV StrawB just in time for Christmas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/15)

Jakey said:


> @Rob Fisher that trinity cap looks amazing. Looking for something similar locally.



Yip I have been looking locally because @Paulie has a couple and I get major FOMO... so I went and brought in one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (23/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG - Epic Vape Mail from Kokstad! Drip Tips (Wide Bore and normal), CeeCee Fire Buttons, Dual airflow in sterling silver Cyclone deck Caps and two drip tips for lucky draws at the Durban Vape Meet! @hands you rock dewd! In a BIG way!
> 
> First up is my JB Mod from @Genosmate with a small internals modification by @hands!
> View attachment 41587
> ...


I need another woodvil or wood bottom feed mod in my life.


----------



## Khan83 (23/12/15)

Also joined the RX200 club today . Time to give the subox a much needed break

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/15)

Christos said:


> I need another woodvil or wood bottom feed mod in my life.



I could be convinced to part with another Woodvil.


----------



## Michael the Vapor (23/12/15)

We can almost say most of the community have the Rolo now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rudi (23/12/15)

My Rolo also arrived today but my wife got it wrapped before i could get to it... now i got to wait a lil longer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Michael the Vapor (23/12/15)

I aould not be able to wait that long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi (23/12/15)

well i probably have no choice as she paid for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor (23/12/15)

Hahaha, if she bought it for you then it's worth the wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/12/15)

Rudi said:


> My Rolo also arrived today but my wife got it wrapped before i could get to it... now i got to wait a lil longer





Rudi said:


> well i probably have no choice as she paid for it



I'm in the same boat, the girlfriend treated me and its sitting wrapped under the tree...

(last night I secretly pre charged the batteries like a ninja, and rewrapped them)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## CloudmanJHB (24/12/15)

Ouch feel for you chaps, but fear not Xmas is a mere few hours away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (24/12/15)

@KieranD thanks bro this Duchess is a BEAUTIFUL juice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (24/12/15)

Just another perfect delivery from @KieranD 

I can't wait to dig into the Philip Rocke Grand Reserve, I hear only great things, and your price on it was super low.

Thanks dude!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimatek (24/12/15)

So my FOMO kicked in with all of you posting photos and my RX200 was feeling left out. 

Thx @Lim once again! 

Oh and @Wyvern finally gets her charger

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

This time it's a present from me to me. Why not.

I will say that @Sir Vape's 'switch' offering on the Rolo with the black/teal pushed me over the edge.




From Sir Vape:
- the beautiful black/teal switch Rolo (looks great in the flesh!)
- Crius tank (I need to try something that's easy and works well, apparently this won't disappoint)
- some more stainless steel wire
- Hazeworks Sunset juice. Smells amazing.

From Vape Cartel
- some 'brown turd' batteries for the Rolo
- a bottle of ELP special reserve because @dr phil says I have to try it.
- Orion moonlight juice - always wanted to try one of their juices

Thanks @Sir Vape and @KieranD - both parcels were packed well and all in good order.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/15)

Silver said:


> This time it's a present from me to me. Why not.



Awesome Hi Ho @Silver! All 21st Century stuff! The MVP is going to be mighty nervous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/12/15)

@Silver 

Nice choice on the switch  i chose the same styling for mine...

Very very keen for tomorrow!! So much Crius hype with the rolo - im gonna have to try it with a bellus, tfv4 and twisted messes rda instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Lol, you are right - and the Reos are also giving me "the look"
Another tank has entered the den and they are not happy - they are grinning though and about to say "jy wil mos" again.

Anyhow, with the 21st century technology I hate to admit, but i struggled to take off the Rolo battery cover - ha ha
Magnets are super strong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> Lol, you are right - and the Reos are also giving me "the look"
> Another tank has entered the den and they are not happy - they are grinning though and about to say "jy wil mos" again.
> ...



Oops, figured it out, you have to put your nail in the recess, and then pull it out away from the mod holding both sides, not just one side. Lol, Im learning

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (24/12/15)

Silver said:


> This time it's a present from me to me. Why not.
> 
> I will say that @Sir Vape's 'switch' offering on the Rolo with the black/teal pushed me over the edge.
> 
> ...



OSSIM @Silver !!

I got my Crius 30mins ago, washed it and built it with the standard wire that came with it just to test.
Gotta admit I like this tank and it just fits the RX200 perfectly!

Also, grab the RX200 update while you are charging your batts!

http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200/

I badly want white panels for my black one, but I have found something else to use on it so just waiting for it to get here then I can make everyone else a little jelly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/15)

I must admit I am so tempted to get a @Sir Vape Storm Trooper!


----------



## Nimatek (24/12/15)

@Rob Fisher do it!!! They look fan-frickin-tastic! If I could I would swap mine out for one.

@Mike Lime Party in this thing is AMAZING! I will have to check my maths but I might be able to fit claptons on the velocity style deck for the Crius.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Justin223 (24/12/15)

Thank you @KieranD, loving the Creamy Lemon Biscuits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (24/12/15)

Great stuff guys enjoy your gear. A less publicised benefit of vaping is that your wife/partner/friends no longer have to stress themselves out for weeks wondering what to get you for Christmas.


----------



## Khan83 (24/12/15)

Silver said:


> This time it's a present from me to me. Why not.
> 
> I will say that @Sir Vape's 'switch' offering on the Rolo with the black/teal pushed me over the edge.
> 
> ...


Looking sweet @Silver . The black/teal looks great. For some reason I feel that white & teal belong in a 1950's American diner lol 

Thought I was the only one who had issues removing the battery cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (24/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> Looking sweet @Silver . The black/teal looks great.



Well the mod doesn't seem so happy about it.   

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (24/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Well the mod doesn't seem so happy about it.
> 
> Dave



You wouldnt be either if someone kept shoving a mini usb cord in your mouth.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## wazarmoto (24/12/15)

My stand got delivered today. 






Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor (24/12/15)

Where did you get that bud, and how much was it? @wazarmoto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (24/12/15)

Decided I should see what squonking is all about and I love it. Did a 1ohm build with a freshly charged 18650 and the flavor is amazing. I know it's supposed to be Stainless and Delrin, but feels more like plastic and chrome, but the experience is amazing, so maybe it's time to start looking out for a Reo?




Also got another RBA for the subtank so I can swop out builds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (24/12/15)

wazarmoto said:


> My stand got delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning, customized for you.


----------



## Andre (24/12/15)

Ernest said:


> Decided I should see what squonking is all about and I love it. Did a 1ohm build with a freshly charged 18650 and the flavor is amazing. I know it's supposed to be Stainless and Delrin, but feels more like plastic and chrome, but the experience is amazing, so maybe it's time to start looking out for a Reo?
> 
> View attachment 41667
> 
> ...


Bottom feeding drippers give awesome flavour. Enjoy. One of these days we shall have to have a Swartland/West Coast mini vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (24/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> @Rob Fisher do it!!! They look fan-frickin-tastic! If I could I would swap mine out for one.
> 
> @Mike Lime Party in this thing is AMAZING! I will have to check my maths but I might be able to fit claptons on the velocity style deck for the Crius.






fits easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83 (24/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Well the mod doesn't seem so happy about it.
> 
> Dave


Haha , I had to go back & see what you meant .

Guys , Dave just ruined it for us

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DaveH (24/12/15)

[QUOTE="Khan83,
Guys , Dave just ruined it for us
[/QUOTE]

No ........... I'm just bad, bad, bad. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (24/12/15)

RIEFY said:


> fits easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What diameter and gauge are you using? 

@MorneW and I got 26ga 2mm diameter running 4 wraps in there and it boosts flavour quite nicely. 

Going to try a contact build in mine over the weekend. Just want to run a few tanks through it to settle. 

Also does anyone else have condensation building up in the drip tip? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> What diameter and gauge are you using?
> 
> @MorneW and I got 26ga 2mm diameter running 4 wraps in there and it boosts flavour quite nicely.
> 
> ...


That's a UD Clapton wire 26/32 on a 2.5mm ID. Gotta have those coils right up against the posts. Try some surface area builds in the crius, then you'll really love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (24/12/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> That's a UD Clapton wire 26/32 on a 2.5mm ID. Gotta have those coils right up against the posts. Try some surface area builds in the crius, then you'll really love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx dude! Will give it a try. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (25/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I could be convinced to part with another Woodvil.


Thank you for the kind gesture. 
I'm want a DNA 200 mod but I want it bottom fed.
I'm confused because the rolo is looking good but I'm not wanting to go back to the world of tanks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (28/12/15)

Made a turn at Vapemob Bellville for some more juice, got treated to the usual VIP service and walked out with a Caravela mech mod clone, at a 60% discount, I couldnt say no.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## gman211991 (29/12/15)

Hoping to get my 2 handed medal with this 1 Some awesome mail thank @vape snow for awesome deal





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (29/12/15)

gman211991 said:


> Hoping to get my 2 handed medal with this 1 Some awesome mail thank @vape snow for awesome deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much sad
You were quicker than me on this deal
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (29/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Much sad
> You were quicker than me on this deal
> Enjoy


Thanks man

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (29/12/15)

gman211991 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


First dibs when you sell


----------



## gman211991 (29/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> First dibs when you sell


Doubt that lol but okay

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (29/12/15)

New addition to the family.Thanks @Lim for the gear and @KieranD for the last minute juice (not in pic) order.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (29/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Made a turn at Vapemob Bellville for some more juice, got treated to the usual VIP service and walked out with a Caravela mech mod clone, at a 60% discount, I couldnt say no.
> View attachment 41880


@blujeenz Nice looking mech mod, I see you have good tastes (just like me )

DaveH

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ediskrad (29/12/15)

First ever Vape Mail! 

Thank you @Lim you sir are awesome!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (29/12/15)

Vape pick up mail from the awesome @SAVapeGear. 

Nuppin v2
Rolo dna 200
Uwell crown tank with rba base
3 lg brown turds

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/12/15)

Christos said:


> Vape pick up mail from the awesome @SAVapeGear.
> 
> Nuppin v2
> Rolo dna 200
> ...


The Best Combo in the World !!!

Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (29/12/15)

Got some juice and the Cotton Bacon...it's been a good day!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (29/12/15)

Christos said:


> Vape pick up mail from the awesome @SAVapeGear.
> 
> Nuppin v2
> Rolo dna 200
> ...


That was an expensive Nuppin in the end. All the best with all the new tech.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (29/12/15)

Andre said:


> That was an expensive Nuppin in the end. All the best with all the new tech.


It was indeed. Couldnt help but look at the rolo while I was there. I only had eyes for the dna rolo and @SAVapeGear had stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (30/12/15)

Needed some cotton badly , decided to try the Rayon cellucotton after it got such great praise on this forum... and added the new Creamy lemon biscuits which we've been dying to try , Thanks @VApeCartel

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## VapeDude (30/12/15)

Small vape mail from sirvape

Finally trying the lemon creams flavour, some 24ga kanthal and a "Married to my mod" tank band  






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Needed some cotton badly , decided to try the Rayon cellucotton after it got such great praise on this forum... and added the new Creamy lemon biscuits which we've been dying to try , Thanks @VApeCartel



Let us know what you think of Rayon? For me personally there is nothing better... but some people hate it and others love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (30/12/15)

Will do Rob! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (30/12/15)

Arrived today...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

Renaldo said:


> Arrived today...



Oh wow! That should last a while... Menthol rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (30/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! That should last a while... Menthol rocks!



You know me Rob, sucker for ICE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ChadB (30/12/15)

@Renaldo Are those all concentrates? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

ChadB said:


> @Renaldo Are those all concentrates?



Nope those are Menthol Juices!


----------



## ChadB (30/12/15)

@RobFisher Oh wow that's quite a bite of juice. Where from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

ChadB said:


> @RobFisher Oh wow that's quite a bite of juice. Where from?



Those are all from Mount Baker in the USA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/12/15)

Seeing as I got a R600 speeding fine last month, I figured if I drive slowly this month I can get some more vape goodies. 
Without further ado, heres some rayon cellucotton and my new Kayfun 3.1 to top my new Caravela mech mod.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Seeing as I got a R600 speeding fine last month, I figured if I drive slowly this month I can get some more vape goodies.
> Without further ado, heres some rayon cellucotton and my new Kayfun 3.1 to top my new Caravela mech mod.



Now that's a much better plan... The Kayfun redefined vaping and is still a great tank if you get a good clone... and coupled with some Rayon that was a much better spend than a fine anyday!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (30/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope those are Menthol Juices!



Mental juices for the mental people......hehehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Mental juices for the mental people......hehehe



Hehehe... that's rich coming from the lunatic!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (30/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... that's rich coming from the lunatic!



Hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman211991 (30/12/15)

Renaldo said:


> Arrived today...


Nice haul you have there. What does it cost per bottle landed? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB (31/12/15)

Got my RX200 sleeves and some long bottles ! Thanks @Sirvape !!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CloudmanJHB (31/12/15)

First Wick on the Rayon and v


Rob Fisher said:


> Let us know what you think of Rayon? For me personally there is nothing better... but some people hate it and others love it.



Very impressed great smooth and clean vape with good flavour pull. So far so good  Very happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Vape Mail Baby! Some 100% Guarantee local Juice to try!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nimatek (31/12/15)

My tfv4 mini, the Clapton rba is amazing for flavour! But you must use ejuice that wants a little heat for that. 

Built a ss316l coil now to test some lime party and it is beautiful. 






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kaizer (3/1/16)

Final tally from Malaysia

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/1/16)

FASTTECH Vape Mail odds and ends.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Screwdrivers! I Love screwdrivers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/1/16)

More Vape Mail, this time from the Sirs @Sir Vape: my own 200ml Milky Way and some great liquid from @Rooigevaar .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Screwdrivers! I Love screwdrivers!


I`m developing a soft spot for these little blue ones as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Screwdrivers! I Love screwdrivers!


And me, ............... especially the blue ones 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/1/16)

And Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher after a nice breakfast vape meet:



BTW Skipper, one bottle is already finished

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> And Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher after a nice breakfast vape meet:
> View attachment 42372
> 
> 
> BTW Skipper, one bottle is already finished



Glad you liked it @Blu_Marlin! Just wasn't for me...


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/1/16)

@Rob Fisher I tried it in the dripper and it was......well lets just say "not great". I then tried it in the Bellus and that was a whole new ball game. I added some of my home made NET and was pleasantly surprised. It almost tasted like WB Black Bird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Rob Fisher I tried it in the dripper and it was......well lets just say "not great". I then tried it in the Bellus and that was a whole new ball game. I added some of my home made NET and was pleasantly surprised. It almost tasted like WB Black Bird.



I always test new juices in a dripper before they go into a tank... and only after that do they maybe get a go in a REO.


----------



## blujeenz (4/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> FASTTECH Vape Mail odds and ends.
> View attachment 42363
> View attachment 42362



@Blu_Marlin I'd like to know where you got those led voltmeters, and can they measure a pwm volt signal or just regular dc?


----------



## gertvanjoe (4/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> @Blu_Marlin I'd like to know where you got those led voltmeters, and can they measure a pwm volt signal or just regular dc?


Well me not checking exactly what volt meters it is. I can put a "ingeligte raaiskoot" to you that it will measure pwm , only lower readout than pure DC as it will likely measure the rms value. I could be wrong but that is what my electrician head is telling me

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> @Blu_Marlin I'd like to know where you got those led voltmeters, and can they measure a pwm volt signal or just regular dc?


AFAIK it only measures DC. You can find them here. I want to build this but the battery sled will only arrive next month.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (4/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> FASTTECH Vape Mail odds and ends.
> View attachment 42363
> View attachment 42362


How much for the VC4?
That is apparently the best charger money can buy. (in a 4bay)
Im currently using the VP4.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/1/16)

Christos said:


> How much for the VC4?
> That is apparently the best charger money can buy. (in a 4bay)
> Im currently using the VP4.


Hi @Christos I got it at FASTTECH. You can find it here.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/1/16)

@Christos I also picked up this USB power supply and a Euro plug for it.


----------



## blujeenz (4/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Well me not checking exactly what volt meters it is. I can put a "ingeligte raaiskoot" to you that it will measure pwm , only lower readout than pure DC as it will likely measure the rms value. I could be wrong but that is what my electrician head is telling me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk



@gertvanjoe My DMM reads lower by about 0.3V, my Smok omnitester reads pwm voltages, but some of these mini led voltmeters are expecting a clean dc signal and not a modulated one like from a regulated mod, so they show all zero's.

straight batt dc 




Evod batt pwm shows flickering 0's



@Blu_Marlin I got mine for R67 at Communica and was wondering if there were better local options, works well for batt checking though, just not a pwm voltage going to the coil which is what I was really after.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## yuganp (4/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Screwdrivers! I Love screwdrivers!


@Rob Fisher I know that you have a lot of screwdrivers. Maybe start a thread on a showcase of all these screwdrivers that you have to fix stuff when broken.

I threw all mine away except for one at home, one at the office and one ony my car keyring because you don't know when you going to need them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/1/16)

Just a little something I picked up while in CPT. I had to try it after some very good recommendations and was rather dissapointed.... I was expecting the glass bottle with the skull and cork. Flavour wise it has not dissapointed. It may not be to everyone’s liking but for me this is a good juice, not really an ADV but rather like an after supper whisky and cigar (back in the days when I used to smoke and drink):

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude (5/1/16)

Here she is at long last. 1st time trying everything here except the Creamy Lemon Biscuits







Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Just a little something I picked up while in CPT. I had to try it after some very good recommendations and was rather dissapointed.... I was expecting the glass bottle with the skull and cork. Flavour wise it has not dissapointed. It may not be to everyone’s liking but for me this is a good juice, not really an ADV but rather like an after supper whisky and cigar (back in the days when I used to smoke and drink):
> View attachment 42394


Amazing juice. Really great tobacco. But the price tag kills me  I have found that Good life vapor El Kamino is very similar, and it has that glorious throat hit Blackbird has 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

@Silver talked me into the 521 tab (from Vapers Corner). The rest was my own undoing. First vape mail for 2016. Repeat order of Rear Diff (awesome pumpkin spice) and Anti-Lag to try out. Thank you to @Vapers Corner.
And thanks to @Mike from Mike's Mega Mixes for my Lime Party Extra.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Lol @Andre - are you sure it was me who talked you into the 521 tab?
I can't even remember myself. Lol
Anyway, please let us know how it goes and whether you recommend it - I am also keen to give it a try but its one of those things I know I don't really need but I think would be nice to have.


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Just a little something I picked up while in CPT. I had to try it after some very good recommendations and was rather dissapointed.... I was expecting the glass bottle with the skull and cork. Flavour wise it has not dissapointed. It may not be to everyone’s liking but for me this is a good juice, not really an ADV but rather like an after supper whisky and cigar (back in the days when I used to smoke and drink):
> View attachment 42394


Agg no, Witchers Brew in a plastic bottle.

R300, in plastic  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

The 521 Tab is not a need to have but if I lost or broke mine I would get another one in a flash! I use mine every time I rebuild a coil... everytime!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel (5/1/16)

Vape mail from VapeCartel @KieranD! Super swift delivery!

Finally pulled the plug on the Crius after so many recommendations, and the wonderful ELP Special Reserve and Creamy Lemon Biscuits. And some Nichrome because why not.

Did I need another tank? Why, no Ezekiel, you didn't. Why did you buy it, if I may ask? Aw, go stuff yourself Common Sense, who needs you anyway, you crusher of dreams and destroyer of happiness.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre - are you sure it was me who talked you into the 521 tab?
> I can't even remember myself. Lol
> Anyway, please let us know how it goes and whether you recommend it - I am also keen to give it a try but its one of those things I know I don't really need but I think would be nice to have.


Yes, you did - I just action quicker than you!

Very handy - already used it to do a coil for HRH. No need to move the base from resistance meter to mod for dry burning. No need to first remove the atomizer from the mod you want to use for dry burning. Saves you a lot of screwing in and out and moving stuff to and fro.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (5/1/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, you did - I just action quicker than you!
> 
> Very handy - already used it to do a coil for HRH. No need to move the base from resistance meter to mod for dry burning. No need to first remove the atomizer from the mod you want to use for dry burning. Saves you a lot of screwing in and out and moving stuff to and fro.


Yip it's a time saver as well as handy ... I too will buy another in a flash if mine broke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/16)

I use the Kuro, but I only have a 2.5mm profile. Love it, but this 'tab' thingy looks like the way forward.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (6/1/16)

Thanks @Maxxis for these awesome juices. 
I often read description of juices and impulse buy and it doesn't taste like how it's described...until now.
This Creamy Lemon Biscuits is spot on. One of the nicest juices I have ever tried, maybe even the nicest. WOW!!!
Also heard good things about Fetch and will be trying it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, you did - I just action quicker than you!
> 
> Very handy - already used it to do a coil for HRH. No need to move the base from resistance meter to mod for dry burning. No need to first remove the atomizer from the mod you want to use for dry burning. Saves you a lot of screwing in and out and moving stuff to and fro.



Thanks @Andre - much appreciated!
How is the weight of the tab? My little ohm meter is very lightweight and very small. I always wish it were a bit heavier and bigger to serve as a better base to build on. I hear you on not having to unscrew to dryburn. That is great indeed.


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

ChadB said:


> Thanks @Maxxis for these awesome juices.
> I often read description of juices and impulse buy and it doesn't taste like how it's described...until now.
> This Creamy Lemon Biscuits is spot on. One of the nicest juices I have ever tried, maybe even the nicest. WOW!!!
> Also heard good things about Fetch and will be trying it tomorrow
> View attachment 42465


Fetch is one of my favourites. Let us know how you find it.
Would love to try the Creamy Lemon Biscuits, but seems not to be available in 12 mg.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre - much appreciated!
> How is the weight of the tab? My little ohm meter is very lightweight and very small. I always wish it were a bit heavier and bigger to serve as a better base to build on. I hear you on not having to unscrew to dryburn. That is great indeed.


It weighs a whopping 170 g with the 18650 battery in place, which is considerably more than the 57 g of my ohm meter. Little rubber pads on the bottom to make it stable. Measures resistance to 2 decimals. 

It can do other stuff too - I need to read the manual.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (6/1/16)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I use the Kuro, but I only have a 2.5mm profile. Love it, but this 'tab' thingy looks like the way forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I have one too and don't use it much. The battery cover keeps coming off and it slides all over the place. The device is super, but looks like their budget got cut before they reached the battery cover and then it all went to sh!ite. I hope they corrected it with the new digital one.


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Andre said:


> Fetch is one of my favourites. Let us know how you find it.
> Would love to try the Creamy Lemon Biscuits, but seems not to be available in 12 mg.



Lol @Andre 
These lightweight juices that only go up to 6mg are infortunately not very "MTL friendly"
I am in the same boat.
The lung hits on 6mg juice are very nice (vapour volume wise) but one doesnt get that same throat hit punch - just a cumulative nic dose over a few drags


----------



## BibbyBubbly (6/1/16)

Thank you Vaper's Corner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thank you Vaper's Corner!


A huge win to find an all day vape! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Just a little something I picked up while in CPT. I had to try it after some very good recommendations and was rather dissapointed.... I was expecting the glass bottle with the skull and cork. Flavour wise it has not dissapointed. It may not be to everyone’s liking but for me this is a good juice, not really an ADV but rather like an after supper whisky and cigar (back in the days when I used to smoke and drink):
> View attachment 42394



Hi there where is CT did you get this, do they have a website?
Heard good things about Witches brew

Thanks


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi there where is CT did you get this, do they have a website?
> Heard good things about Witches brew
> 
> Thanks


https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/witchers-brew/


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/1/16)

Andre said:


> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/witchers-brew/



Thank you sir ! much obliged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step (6/1/16)

Yeeeeaaah buddy. Been looking forward to try these beauties. Shout out to @Sir Vape & @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/16)

Yay for Vape King. 
Some goodies for the new mod on the drawing board and a mPT3 to replace the one that I melted with my blowtorch patina experiments.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi there where is CT did you get this, do they have a website?
> Heard good things about Witches brew
> 
> Thanks


I see @Silver beat me to it. I got it at Vapemob in CPT. I cant speak for the rest of the WB range but Black Bird, for me is a great evening treat. I dont think it would be and ADV though, even at a quarter of the price. I just hope that @RevnLucky7 brings more incas this was the last bottle of 3mg they had.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (6/1/16)

Andre said:


> Fetch is one of my favourites. Let us know how you find it.
> Would love to try the Creamy Lemon Biscuits, but seems not to be available in 12 mg.



@Andre Have been vaping Fetch this morning and it is great! The papaya is well balanced with the plum, will keep vaping it and see what else I get.
My main juices are all 12mg but I had to get it for drippers, it's that good IMO!! 
Will also keep a look out next time I get juices for a 12mg Fetch, it will make a great ADV for my MTL.
Next up i'd like to try Vapour Mountain's XXX, the citrus juice by Blends of Distinction (Had a taste of @Maxxis and it's also good) and a re-stock of LP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

ChadB said:


> @Andre Have been vaping Fetch this morning and it is great! The papaya is well balanced with the plum, will keep vaping it and see what else I get.
> My main juices are all 12mg but I had to get it for drippers, it's that good IMO!!
> Will also keep a look out next time I get juices for a 12mg Fetch, it will make a great ADV for my MTL.
> Next up i'd like to try Vapour Mountain's XXX, the citrus juice by Blends of Distinction (Had a taste of @Maxxis and it's also good) and a re-stock of LP.


Thanks, got my 12 mg Fetch from VapeClub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (6/1/16)

Andre said:


> Fetch is one of my favourites. Let us know how you find it.
> Would love to try the Creamy Lemon Biscuits, but seems not to be available in 12 mg.



Im sure if the heart desires it it can be done


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Im sure if the heart desires it it can be done


The heart does, together with that famous Guava!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/1/16)

A little late, actually a lot late, but thanks to @Vapers Corner. Got this during their super sale last year.....BTW it was delivered the next day, just took me forever to post. 



A regulated mod that I wanted to try and some Clapton wire:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Epic fail on the hex screwdrivers... just a dash too big.  Good win on the ceramic tweezers... always need those!




Half fail and half win... replacement needles for syringes for juice! One decent size and the other not so much.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/16)

Epic Vape Mail from Vapour Mountain! Code Red alert averted... the replacment XXX arrived in time before my first 100ml is finished! Then some old favourites to try again now that my palate has changed somewhat... Thanks for the high speed delivery @Oupa

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Clouder (6/1/16)

How did you palate Change Oom Rob? What tastes are you into now? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Small family stock up from Vapour Mountain. Berry Blaze for HRH, Melons for daughter in law and XXX for me. Coffee concentrate to jazz up the Creme de la Creme! Thanks to @Oupa and especially Chrystel who stays very polite and friendly despite me always forgetting something and having to ask to add to my original order - an administrative nightmare I am sure.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BibbyBubbly (6/1/16)

Thx Sir Vape. Love this juice. Definitely an ADV for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Robert Howes (6/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail from Vapour Mountain! Code Red alert averted... the replacment XXX arrived in time before my first 100ml is finished! Then some old favourites to try again now that my palate has changed somewhat... Thanks for the high speed delivery @Oupa
> View attachment 42492


I think I will be trying some of the xxx next time i order.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Ugh.. Getting Super jealous Waiting for my First VapeMail ever.. hahaha DAM U COURIERS HURRY UP!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/16)

Clouder said:


> How did you palate Change Oom Rob? What tastes are you into now? @Rob Fisher



Check out the new Rob's Ramblings going up today... I talk about my favorite juices and tanks and about my palate change.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

WHOLE DAY OF WAITING IS OVER!!!
My first Ever VapeMail has arrived. yay me. 
By the Way Kudos to JuicyJoes for the Awesome Packaging Job.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (6/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> WHOLE DAY OF WAITING IS OVER!!!
> My first Ever VapeMail has arrived. yay me.
> By the Way Kudos to JuicyJoes for the Awesome Packaging Job.


This guys excitement is contagious! Not only that, but I think we can all relate to exactly what he has had to go through today!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

@Stosta I only been vaping 2 Weeks or so.. Only had 1 Flavour Rocket Sheep Cloudsat.. NOn vaping friend Bought me some juices for Xmas but they where terrible. so yay.. Gonna home.. Switch on some freshly downloaded anime.. Scrub that tank clean and fill it with one of those new flavas..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> @Stosta I only been vaping 2 Weeks or so.. Only had 1 Flavour Rocket Sheep Cloudsat.. NOn vaping friend Bought me some juices for Xmas but they where terrible. so yay.. Gonna home.. Switch on some freshly downloaded anime.. Scrub that tank clean and fill it with one of those new flavas..


Haha! I only been vaping for 4 weeks but am just getting out of the stage that I think you're going through! I went from 0 to 100 on the vaping scale in about 2 days. A month ago I was trying to figure out what a coil really was, and bought an EVOD anyway, now I'm building coils, and making my own juices, and spending an INSANE amount of money on all these wonderful things!

Best. Hobby. Ever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## VapeDude (6/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> WHOLE DAY OF WAITING IS OVER!!!
> My first Ever VapeMail has arrived. yay me.
> By the Way Kudos to JuicyJoes for the Awesome Packaging Job.


Which Voodoo flavour is it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

@VapeDude Grim Reaper, I wanted the Dark Forest but they were outta stock so i got the Reaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I only been vaping for 4 weeks but am just getting out of the stage that I think you're going through! I went from 0 to 100 on the vaping scale in about 2 days. A month ago I was trying to figure out what a coil really was, and bought an EVOD anyway, now I'm building coils, and making my own juices, and spending an INSANE amount of money on all these wonderful things!
> 
> Best. Hobby. Ever.


Gonna keep the Mixing Juices on hold for a while.. but yea.. i been reading up on the Posts and stuff sounds fun.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/1/16)

Vapemail from the Vape King, Vape Cartel and Vapor Mountain.
The King by Kings crown: A roasted peanut vape is how I would describe it. Really nice but not an ADV:


Some ELP:


And some VM4 and VM4 SR:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> WHOLE DAY OF WAITING IS OVER!!!
> My first Ever VapeMail has arrived. yay me.
> By the Way Kudos to JuicyJoes for the Awesome Packaging Job.



Congrats on your first vapemail @Sk3tz0 !
Hope you enjoy
Juicy Joes packaging is excellent. That tub is so useful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Nice vapemail @Andre 

But am i reading correctly, you are going to add the Coffee concentrate to Creme de la Creme?
You mean the Philip Rocke juice?
Lol, great idea !


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats on your first vapemail @Sk3tz0 !
> Hope you enjoy
> Juicy Joes packaging is excellent. That tub is so useful



If i had kids it would be their Lunchboxes.. LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Big_Al (6/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Gonna keep the Mixing Juices on hold for a while.. but yea.. i been reading up on the Posts and stuff sounds fun.



I can totally relate. I am going through that at this very moment...in a HUGE way! I bought an iStick TC60W two weeks ago.

Now I have an RX200, a TFV4 and a rebuildable triple Clapton base in the mail. As if the pressure on my bank balance wasn't enough I'm now almost peeing myself waiting for the Mythology juices to arrive.

Goodbye bank balance, it's been great...but the vaping will be even greater! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Hopefully Friday i get my 2nd VapeMail..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (6/1/16)

Some more DIY and bottles. Thanks to Valley Vapour.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Nice vapemail @Andre
> 
> But am i reading correctly, you are going to add the Coffee concentrate to Creme de la Creme?
> You mean the Philip Rocke juice?
> Lol, great idea !


Yes, you are reading correctly. Too much creme, too little coffee in that juice for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Andre - are you sure it was me who talked you into the 521 tab?
> I can't even remember myself. Lol
> Anyway, please let us know how it goes and whether you recommend it - I am also keen to give it a try but its one of those things I know I don't really need but I think would be nice to have.





Andre said:


> Yes, you did - I just action quicker than you!
> 
> Very handy - already used it to do a coil for HRH. No need to move the base from resistance meter to mod for dry burning. No need to first remove the atomizer from the mod you want to use for dry burning. Saves you a lot of screwing in and out and moving stuff to and fro.


It can even measure a battery's voltage, like @johan's Doohikey, @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

@SirVape presents

VAPEMAIL 2: Second Delivery
Starring:
Milk Lab Frappe (smell awesome hope it taste awesome)
Wickedly Awesome Cap (fits like a glove for the head.)

promised my Bank manager this was the last one this month..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> @SirVape presents
> 
> VAPEMAIL 2: Second Delivery
> Starring:
> ...


Now you are getting into the swing of things! If you do not get vape mail every week, you get withdrawal systems. And HRH will ask you if something is wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/1/16)

More vape mail courtesy of the Sirs @Sir Vape I don’t know if it’s a good thing or a bad thing having an awesome vape shop so close to me when I’m in DBN.

Juice from @Rooigevaar and the unknown mixologist with some NI and SS for when I eventually venture into TC. Love the custard and the lemon cream is, well lets just say that vaping is supposed to dry out your mouth, this makes you salivate. 



Some more custard flavours and a TAB for rebuilding. @Rooigevaar killer custard man.



And finally, I like to think I have a good deal of self restraint and usually do not buy unless I need or want to try something. This was after the ECIGSSA DBN vape meet and all self restraint thrown out the door. Who doesn’t need a three battery, 200W mod right? Can’t go wrong with this one right? You can see the smile in the RX200` face. Now to find a good dripper to top it off. The Frappe is really yummy and the Pomgurt is a restock.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/16)

Just in from FT (shipped 50 days ago)




Finally, a VTC Mini of my very own with a snazzy pullover 

A USB charging current meter measuring thingimabob, some wire and some coloured glass for the Bellus.

Also, a glass for the Billow V2, I'm so glad I ordered one when I did

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/1/16)

More concentrates to sample

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (7/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Just in from FT (shipped 50 days ago)
> 
> View attachment 42610
> 
> ...



50 days? Eish man thats y i dont use them lol


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/16)

Paulie said:


> 50 days? Eish man thats y i dont use them lol


Patience isn't a virtue man, it's a skill

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (7/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Patience isn't a virtue man, it's a skill



Patience and Vaping dont go together well lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/16)

This just in from @KieranD, very speedy, you rock dude! I've been itching to find out what all the fuss is about with this Special Reserve 

After @Andre's review on the Berry Yoghurt I need to try this @WHITELABEL stuff

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michael the Vapor (7/1/16)

Also got some DIY stuff from Valley Vapour. Have made some Pirate's Milk! It's really really good!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

@Dirk from The Vapery offered me some of his personal stash of 12 mg 5P Black Flag Fallen. I took the opportunity to order a 6 mg bottle as well, which I will nicotinize with 100 mg nic, if required. Thanks @Dirk, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/1/16)

Bought and RDA from oom @Rob Fisher and received some extra goodies. Thanks uncle, you're a star! Got the Hellfire Viper BF RDA for my Reo, awesome little atty. Also received some juice, rayon and another RDA. I love this forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimatek (7/1/16)

ok people, crisis averted!!!! @Oupa was super quick and I have my refills! 
Now my FOMO can be alleviated as well , time to try some XXX!!! 
@Andre and @Rob Fisher - the two of you are going to be my downfall when buying juice! (Please never stop insisting we try new things )

And for the record - Dean is a legend on the dripper. Think I'll redo the TFV4 mini for it now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> ok people, crisis averted!!!! @Oupa was super quick and I have my refills!
> Now my FOMO can be alleviated as well , time to try some XXX!!!
> @Andre and @Rob Fisher - the two of you are going to be my downfall when buying juice! (Please never stop insisting we try new things )



XXX and Tropical Ice... WInner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (8/1/16)

Vape mail baby! Thanks to @Maxxis, @BumbleBee and @Sir Vape this is gonna be an AWESOME weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Riaz (8/1/16)

Michael Hockey said:


> Also got some DIY stuff from Valley Vapour. Have made some Pirate's Milk! It's really really good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Mind sharing the recipe please


----------



## CloudmanJHB (8/1/16)

Larry said:


> Vape mail baby! Thanks to @Maxxis, @BumbleBee and @Sir Vape this is gonna be an AWESOME weekend!
> 
> View attachment 42661



TFV4 FTW  Enjoy !


----------



## Larry (8/1/16)

thanks @CloudmanJHB been delaying the purchase for too long. It is time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/16)

To comply with the up and coming EU Regulations, House of Liquid only sells in 10 ml bottles (on left in picture), which everyone hates. Once a year they make some 60 mls available. Much better, and cheaper.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/1/16)

Finally got my Vtc and some freebie joose from Skyblue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (8/1/16)

When I look at all your guys' toys, I really feel a *STRONG urge* to get some Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (8/1/16)

Been holding out for a while for the Aromamizer to be available in black. Can't wait to try this puppy out!Thanks @Vapers Corner! 




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Finally my first Zample Box of Juice arrived!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Heino13 (8/1/16)

View attachment 42675


----------



## Petrus (8/1/16)

Some juices from@Oupa... thank oom Rob must give this a try 100ml xxx, 100 ml tropical ice.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Battery Condoms and little brushes to clean inside my Cee Cee Mods.




Apple Adapter and some more atty stands... can never have enough of these! 




30ml Juice Bottle Holders and a sunglasses holder.




Bellus number 3 and whoops! More screwdrivers... my mouse button must have slipped (4 times).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/16)

Vape Mail again! Fasttech parcel arriving at last! 

Oooo some more syringe tops and these are ideal!



Clone AX1 Dripper



This will be try number 4 with the Kuro Coiler!



Laser Red dot thingy... not sure what I'm gonna use this for?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## gman211991 (8/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail again! Fasttech parcel arriving at last!
> 
> Oooo some more syringe tops and these are ideal!
> View attachment 42700
> ...


Maybe the laser is actually for baby choo 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (8/1/16)

Petrus said:


> Some juices from@Oupa... thank oom Rob must give this a try 100ml xxx, 100 ml tropical ice.
> View attachment 42678


@Rob Fisher, just fill up my Reo Mini and RM2 with XXX and damn its so good compared to my bad experience with VapeMob PapaSmurf

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek (8/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, just fill up my Reo Mini and RM2 with XXX and damn its so good compared to my bad experience with VapeMob PapaSmurf



Can't compare @Oupa with vapemob stuff! 
XXX is really nice, the menthol is only just there so it isn't overpowering in the least and it adds so much to the experience!

@Rob Fisher - do you have enough screw drivers yet uncle?!?!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, just fill up my Reo Mini and RM2 with XXX and damn its so good compared to my bad experience with VapeMob PapaSmurf



Vapour Mountain is a difference class of juice... always has been and always will be... Very happy you are happy @Petrus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> @Rob Fisher - do you have enough screw drivers yet uncle?!?!



@Nimatek I'm not sure I will ever have enough... I do need some help regarding my screwdriver fetish... I must say since I got my two high quality screwdrivers from the USA I may be able to resist the urge to buy more for a while...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nimatek (8/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Nimatek I'm not sure I will ever have enough... I do need some help regarding my screwdriver fetish... I must say since I got my two high quality screwdrivers from the USA I may be able to resist the urge to buy more for a while...


I don't believe you, not one bit, nuh uh 

Speedservices are a little slow, it seems my package from @hands is arriving in Bellville tonight, so should get my tips Monday. Can't wait to test them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (8/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> I don't believe you, not one bit, nuh uh
> 
> Speedservices are a little slow, it seems my package from @hands is arriving in Bellville tonight, so should get my tips Monday. Can't wait to test them!


@Nimatek ,believe me they are out of this world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (8/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Nimatek ,believe me they are out of this world.


I have no doubts on that front. They are on my laptop background to keep me focused


----------



## Lushen (8/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Bought and RDA from oom @Rob Fisher and received some extra goodies. Thanks uncle, you're a star! Got the Hellfire Viper BF RDA for my Reo, awesome little atty. Also received some juice, rayon and another RDA. I love this forum.
> 
> View attachment 42624




@Rob Fisher is an amazing guy
He got a Manta atty for me on one of his orders and when he got it delivered, he threw in juices as well which I never expected.

It's guys like him that make this forum an awesome place and the vaping experience even more pleasant.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (8/1/16)

Received my RM2 and Repair kit from Vapour Mountain and they threw in some extras. Exceptional service, fast and friendly.



Now I can see my coils.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (8/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Received my RM2 and Repair kit from Vapour Mountain and they threw in some extras. Exceptional service, fast and friendly.
> View attachment 42738
> 
> 
> ...


@Ernest . I like that magnifier glass....super


----------



## Ernest (8/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Ernest . I like that magnifier glass....super


yes, the RM3 dual coils are so small I had to get it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (8/1/16)

Ernest said:


> yes, the RM3 dual coils are so small I had to get it.


You will just love that RM2 atty. Got one on my Mini for my menthols, and wow it Rocks. On the RM2 thread there is some useful information regarding coil builds. Now you must find another Reo for the RM3??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (9/1/16)

Ok. So mister courier came and dropped this if. First coil ever with some jap cotton wicking. .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Joytech Cuboid! Now this is a 200 watt device that is simple to use, is nice and small, has dual 18650's and looks and works like a dream! Initial impression is this is a chicken dinner of note!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/16)

Vape Sale at Sir Vape Baby! 

Couple of tanks and drippers that had to be bought due to the price!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Joytech Cuboid! Now this is a 200 watt device that is simple to use, is nice and small, has dual 18650's and looks and works like a dream! Initial impression is this is a chicken dinner of note!


I concur wholeheartedly on the face of it! And one might even display the puff counter to satisfy @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (9/1/16)

I am so jelly about the mod! But you have made it easier I want a black one now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (9/1/16)

Nice one uncle @Rob Fisher !!!! I am torn between the reo and the cuboid. The Cuboid is calling me for an easy carry device though.
What do you think of the morph tank? That thing looks amazing and the Billow was brilliant! The Cubis is still asking to be bought just for the something different factor. Will see about those coils first though...


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Nice one uncle @Rob Fisher !!!! I am torn between the reo and the cuboid. The Cuboid is calling me for an easy carry device though.
> What do you think of the morph tank? That thing looks amazing and the Billow was brilliant! The Cubis is still asking to be bought just for the something different factor. Will see about those coils first though...



The Morph Tank I wouldn't recommend... it's a great idea because it comes with three different setups so you can use up some of the old coils from previous tanks... but having tested it today it has given me a few "Check Atty" faults so this one has a big black X next to it's name.

I think the Cubis tank is gonna be a winner... will tell you on Tuesday when mine arrives.

The Cuboid is a winner... well it's only a few hours old but already I think this is an awesome device. And value for money hard to beat.

Very difficult to compare a Cubis to a REO because they are completely different... if I could only have one device it would be a REO... and while my favorite Regulated Mod was my Snow Wolf it's a bit too heavy for an all day carry device and the Cuboid seem perfect! I am going to be torn next week between the Cubis and my new Snow Wolf 75 that is on it's way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (9/1/16)

I am thinking of replacing my vtc mini with the cuboid, makes sense as it is an easy carry device. 

Think I need to check in at oupa and play with the reo some more. The whole setup just shouts longevity and the squonk method with dripper is my cup of tea. Tanks are good and getting better by the week but the reo is something else. 

The cubis tank I have high hopes for being a good replacement to the subtank. My crius might go up to be replaced by a Griffin just for the bigger deck. 

So far this year is starting worse than my December as new things are coming quick! 

Maybe I should look at a decent dripper or two to add to the sapor. 

On a side note, XXX was brilliant at spice route. My lime party and tropical ice mix won the day however. Enjoying some matador on the sapor with some tulamore dew whiskey now. 

Best Saturday of 2016 yet. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> My lime party and tropical ice mix won the day however.


At what ratio do you mix these two?


----------



## Nimatek (9/1/16)

In the crius I use 2ml lime party and 1ml ice. Got a 100ml bottle I am thinking of cleaning to pre- mix with. 

I prefer lime party on its own at night but day time this has become my adv of choice. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/16)

VapeMail for me - well not received in the mail but picked up today

Was in the area with my dear mom running a few errands and I said to her lets go visit *Lung Candy*.





The new Wotofo *Serpent *- single coil RTA - am excited to try this out
Two new juices for me - and for my first time ever, buying 6mg juices!! - LOL. It was the strongest available. But my intention is to put them to good use on a higher powered dual build in the Crius.
*Creamy Lemon Biscuits - *I have to try this out because I feel major FOMO - even though I am not really a big fan of those Lemon Cream biscuits, lol
*Complex Chaos - Yogi Drip *- will be my first time trying a Complex Chaos juice - am excited for that.

Some *Vapors Choice Cotton*
And a little bonus - a free tank band - when you buy a tank
Shout out to @Maxxis for making my mom and I feel so welcome - and for taking the time to show me the Serpent and one or two other devices - all wicked up for a great demo. Nice thing is he had several juices loaded in several devices, so it was cool to be able to try some of them in some wicked setups!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Maxxis (9/1/16)

Always a pleasure. Thanks for visiting @Silver. Great seeing you guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (9/1/16)

Some five points e-liquid the milk for me and cinna-delish for @MorneW...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (10/1/16)

Silver said:


> VapeMail for me - well not received in the mail but picked up today
> 
> Was in the area with my dear mom running a few errands and I said to her lets go visit *Lung Candy*.
> 
> ...




Nice haul there man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Big_Al (10/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Received my RM2 and Repair kit from Vapour Mountain and they threw in some extras. Exceptional service, fast and friendly.
> View attachment 42738
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ernest. I'm loving the magnifying glass setup. Where could I pick one of those up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (10/1/16)

They're called helping hands. Most electronics (component) places will keep em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al (10/1/16)

Mike said:


> They're called helping hands. Most electronics (component) places will keep em



Thanks for the tip @Mike! Much appreciated.
I did a quick Google search and found a place called Saftec (saftec.co.za) which may be a good place to start looking if anybody else is also interested in getting one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al (10/1/16)

It looks like they can help me with the blown fuse in Fluke as well...two birds, one stone...win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ernest (11/1/16)

Big_Al said:


> Hi Ernest. I'm loving the magnifying glass setup. Where could I pick one of those up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bid or buy. They've got a whole lot from different suppliers ranging from R80 - R3000.


----------



## Big_Al (11/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Bid or buy. They've got a whole lot from different suppliers ranging from R80 - R3000.



Hi Ernest. Thanks a mil for the tip! This is going to make building easier and, more importantly for me, as accurate and precise as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

Big_Al said:


> Hi Ernest. I'm loving the magnifying glass setup. Where could I pick one of those up?


Illuminated table top magnifier from Cape Watch has been working for me for more than 2 years now. Get it here: http://www.capewatch.co.za/index.ph...iew=productdetails&virtuemart_product_id=7262

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Big_Al (11/1/16)

Andre said:


> Illuminated table top magnifier from Cape Watch has been working for me for more than 2 years now. Get it here: http://www.capewatch.co.za/index.ph...iew=productdetails&virtuemart_product_id=7262



Hi Andre. That is perfect as I don't see myself using the clamps that come with the helping hands. I'll check it out and add it to my Vape Mail. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

Andre said:


> Illuminated table top magnifier from Cape Watch has been working for me for more than 2 years now. Get it here: http://www.capewatch.co.za/index.ph...iew=productdetails&virtuemart_product_id=7262



This Illuminated table top magnifier from Cape Watch you recommended to me way back when has been one of the Chicken Dinners of note... Great for difficult builds and also great for extra lighting in Vape Mail pics!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big_Al (11/1/16)

Andre said:


> Illuminated table top magnifier from Cape Watch has been working for me for more than 2 years now. Get it here: http://www.capewatch.co.za/index.ph...iew=productdetails&virtuemart_product_id=7262



BTW, that's quite a collection that you have there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (11/1/16)

Got my Madhatter clone RDA today ... bounce bounce...




Thanks to the chaps at Atomicvapes @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (11/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Bid or buy. They've got a whole lot from different suppliers ranging from R80 - R3000.


Avoid Bid or Buy if you can. I was taken a for R7k on a notebook, *from a verified vendor* (who had been operating with good ratings for a while). He took the money from me and several others and did a David Copperfield act on us. Bid or Buy was pathetic in the way they dealt with it. Just a warning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (11/1/16)

My mail from vapour mountain arrived! Big thank you to @Oupa for mixing me a xxx no menthol! The juice smells amazing and the flavour is good too, however i think it will be better if it steeps awhile. Also tried the xxx with menthol. I find the methol quite strong (it knocks my breath away!) and to me it overpowers the other flavours.

The guava tastes like,

I like it alot as its not a very sweet juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Trinity Tanks! One for the Royal Hunter Dripper and another one for the Sub Tank Mini!




No Code Lazy - BF Atty for REO's that takes a commercial coil rather than a rebuild! Made in Italy for Lazy bottom feeders!
And then some dripper bottles that are made for that drip and drive device but I thought would be great for dripping.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Kaizer (11/1/16)

Shouldnt there be a "Vapemail King" badge?

I nominate @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> My mail from vapour mountain arrived! Big thank you to @Oupa for mixing me a xxx no menthol! The juice smells amazing and the flavour is good too, however i think it will be better if it steeps awhile. Also tried the xxx with menthol. I find the methol quite strong (it knocks my breath away!) and to me it overpowers the other flavours.
> View attachment 42907
> The guava tastes like,
> View attachment 42909
> I like it alot as its not a very sweet juice.


Yip, their juices are mixed fresh so steeping helps a lot. Have been eyeing that Guava. Your "not very sweet" has made up my mind as I am not a big fan of sweet juices, especially the fruity kind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Big_Al (11/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Avoid Bid or Buy if you can. I was taken a for R7k on a notebook, *from a verified vendor* (who had been operating with good ratings for a while). He took the money from me and several others and did a David Copperfield act on us. Bid or Buy was pathetic in the way they dealt with it. Just a warning.



Hi Pixstar, thanks for the save there. I'll get one in store and not online I reckon. I've never been too keen on Bid or Buy...my reservations seem to be justified.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Large and small Vape Mats!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/1/16)

Where did you get those mats from @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Large and small Vape Mats!
> View attachment 42923
> View attachment 42924



Those are most definitely a winner Sir


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Where did you get those mats from @Rob Fisher



Direct from the maker @Stroodlepuff!

http://www.vapemats.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

These "Vape Mats" are high quality and large mouse pads... so an enterprising Vendor could be making a few bucks with these if they are good with artwork and have a connection who makes mouse pads locally!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (11/1/16)

Big_Al said:


> Hi Pixstar, thanks for the save there. I'll get one in store and not online I reckon. I've never been too keen on Bid or Buy...my reservations seem to be justified.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey @Big_Al , no sweat. I'm sure there are plenty genuine vendors on Bid or Buy, I did use BoB several times before that incident with success, but with big ticket items, not for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (11/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Avoid Bid or Buy if you can. I was taken a for R7k on a notebook, *from a verified vendor* (who had been operating with good ratings for a while). He took the money from me and several others and did a David Copperfield act on us. Bid or Buy was pathetic in the way they dealt with it. Just a warning.



I've been buying on Bid or Buy for years now and had no bad experiences with them at all. Sorry that happened to you, but you can't blame BOB for that. If a seller has good ratings and then suddenly does something like that, it's just bad luck I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/1/16)

zadiac said:


> I've been buying on Bid or Buy for years now and had no bad experiences with them at all. Sorry that happened to you, but you can't blame BOB for that. If a seller has good ratings and then suddenly does something like that, it's just bad luck I guess.


Yep, but the way they dealt with it was pathetic.


----------



## Ernest (11/1/16)

Finally got the 521 tab. Makes a big difference.




and thanks to @BumbleBee some very nice mec's and drippers, he even added two of his juices. Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Big_Al (11/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Large and small Vape Mats!
> View attachment 42923
> View attachment 42924



Smells like chicken...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Finally got the 521 tab. Makes a big difference.
> 
> View attachment 42936
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy it @Ernest 

That brass setup is going to look awesome once it's all polished up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (12/1/16)

Black Mamba has arrived! Thank you Sir Vape, It looks good on top of the Cuboid. Also got the Man Purse, or is that Vape Purse.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Black Mamba has arrived! Thank you Sir Vape, It looks good on top of the Cuboid. Also got the Man Purse, or is that Vape Purse.
> 
> View attachment 42941


Vape desk getting cramped for space, neighbour! Great stuff. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (12/1/16)

Andre said:


> Vape desk getting cramped for space, neighbour! Great stuff. Enjoy.


Only one more thing I want, Cyclone bf with Cyclops top. Then I'll wait until the Reo P 67 comes in and buy some more Reo Grands from the people that got the P 67.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (12/1/16)

Griffin RTA from Vape Cartel and Cuboid from Sir Vape...

Griffin RTA is off the hook

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Wyvern (12/1/16)

Some custom made juice for me from @Viper_SA I can't wait to go home to taste this coffee sunday  (and yes I cant take pics today my hands are shaking again)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michael the Vapor (12/1/16)

Vape Mail from Sir Vape, it was a great sale. I just couldn't resist! Haha






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Larry (12/1/16)

@Michael Hockey that fishbone plus looks good brother! Can't wait to get my hands on mine!


----------



## Michael the Vapor (12/1/16)

Thanks man, yeah I love the fishbone. This is my second one. Biggest thing I love is huge juice wells and zero leaking @Larry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Large and small Vape Mats!
> View attachment 42923
> View attachment 42924



These are awesome nice find Rob !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (12/1/16)

Sounds like a winner @Michael Hockey the zero leaking, ease of drip and excellent price @Sir Vape are what convinced me to get it! As I would say: "How can a sane man not?!"


----------



## BibbyBubbly (12/1/16)

Thanks @vapeclub, cant wait to give it a go!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor (12/1/16)

Def dude! My only problem is that the inner glass case makes the build deck very small. So don't expect to be able to do big builds (unless you remove the inner glass which is very easy) @Larry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> View attachment 42967
> Thanks @vapeclub, cant wait to give it a go!



So Jealous, let us know how it is... Enjoy


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Snagged another Origen Little 16 BF, to the consternation of @DoubleD and @Lushen. Sorry guys. Great doing business with you @Tai.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

For me it has to be Vapowire. Thank you @KieranD from VapeCartel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Thank you to @JakesSA en @VapeGrrl from VapeClub for the Cuboid mod and the Cubis tank. If anyone wonders, the Cuboid screen does have a screen protector on.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Last but not least, free shipping really makes it too easy. Thank you to @Vapers Corner for the Aromamizer tank.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen (12/1/16)

Andre said:


> Snagged another Origen Little 16 BF, to the consternation of @DoubleD and @Lushen. Sorry guys. Great doing business with you @Tai.


 


Andre said:


> Snagged another Origen Little 16 BF, to the consternation of @DoubleD and @Lushen. Sorry guys. Great doing business with you @Tai.


 
I am putting you into the same category as @Rob Fisher ...... "I like you but I hate you also" 

Nice scoop...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

Awesome vapemail @Andre!!!
Let us know what you think of the Cubis tankl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (12/1/16)

Thanks so much to @hands for the tips! They look amazing  Work really well on the Crius as well 
@Rob Fisher - you lead me to new temptations every day, thank you for your contributions to my dwindling spending monies !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## hands (12/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Thanks so much to @hands for the tips!



they do look nice on those tanks, maybe i should have added some red.



Nimatek said:


> @Rob Fisher - you lead me to new temptations every day



Rob is very good with that

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (12/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> So Jealous, let us know how it is... Enjoy


Best R490 I have ever spent. The crius is freaken amazing! The flavour on this tank smacks you in the face, also bye bye nic cravings! Thanks also to @Rob Fisher for your "tank wars" thread" and recomending this tank. Now if I could only get craft vapour and milk lab to release 100ml bottles... this tank is super thirsty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (12/1/16)

hands said:


> they do look nice on those tanks, maybe i should have added some red.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob is very good with that



After seeing them on the tank I thought the same thing  But the red vape bands are a new thing so no worries 
Loving the way it directs Tropical Ice vapour into the mouth on the longer tip. A job WELL done @hands !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> After seeing them on the tank I thought the same thing  But the red vape bands are a new thing so no worries
> Loving the way it directs Tropical Ice vapour into the mouth on the longer tip. A job WELL done @hands !!


You like the longer tip in your mouth bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (12/1/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You like the longer tip in your mouth bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that goes without saying 

I hope we are still talking about drip tips now ^_^


----------



## DoubleD (12/1/16)

Big party pack waiting for me at the office today 

FT order:
Dotmod Petri (not too shabby)
Coil Master (dodgy)
Single 18650 sled (cheap lol)
Battery wraps

And from the Skipper:
Rayon madness    
Nom de frikken plume #4 
Sacred Metatron 
Blends of Distinction Citrus Mint Sorbert 
And a "Fancy Tank" as the Skipper described it  The Gem clone





Geez I must refrain from taking photos after a long day at work. #dodgyphotos #donojustice #lol #hashtag

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (12/1/16)

Some Vape Mail today:

For me:
Foggs Famous Sauce - Milky Way
Ijust 2 Tank (For only R180, this things gooois clouds! Pleasantly surprised, screw looks)
OBS Crius (Good deal and impulse buy from @vaporize.co.za last night, gonna build it tonight and see what the fuss is all about. Beautiful tank, she'll sit pretty on top of my VTC Mini)

For the GF:
Gummyberry Juice
Vape Elixer Pink Spot
Sleeve for her recently acquired iStick TC40

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (12/1/16)

Andre said:


> Snagged another Origen Little 16 BF, to the consternation of @DoubleD and @Lushen. Sorry guys. Great doing business with you @Tai.



Oh please stop it @Andre ! I'm already so jelly and now you have another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (12/1/16)

@Andre, the OL16 is definitely an awsome atty,but damn the Nuppin V2 also Rock. I fill my new baby with some Blackbird..... awsomeness.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern (12/1/16)

@Andre let me know what you think of the mod and the aromamizer 


hands said:


> they do look nice on those tanks, maybe i should have added some red.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob is very good with that


I am actually glad you didnt cos now I can see what they will look like on my mod before I place my order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (12/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, the OL16 is definitely an awsome atty,but damn the Nuppin V2 also Rock. I fill my new baby with some Blackbird..... awsomeness.




The Nuppin V2 is a far superior atty than the O16.............sell your O16 to me!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

A present from @BigB for services rendered in arranging his Cee Cee Mod. I love this TNT Ice... real quality menthol juice he brings in especially for one of his customers... Thanks Brian!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> @Andre let me know what you think of the mod and the aromamizer


Shall do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (12/1/16)

I love my Velocity clone, but it's impractical whilst getting to and from work.
Decided to give the Aromamizer a bash while waiting for my Griffin to arrive from the Orient.




Aaaand NCV Milked is right up my alley. Why have I not tried this glorious nectar before?
It's like fairies, dancing on my tongue.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Big_Al (12/1/16)

Locked, stocked and one small build away from a smoking barrel...all thanks to the kind folks at Vape King! Been quite keen on the Aromamizer for while and finally pulled the trigger...along with some juice that is certainly worthy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sebastian (13/1/16)

What tank would you recommend on my Kooper 60w tc ?


----------



## Ernest (13/1/16)

Sebastian said:


> What tank would you recommend on my Kooper 60w tc ?


Subtank mini, good all round tank. Comes with stock and rebuildable coils and good airflow adjustment.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stosta (13/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Subtank mini, good all round tank. Comes with stock and rebuildable coils and good airflow adjustment.


Yep! Great tank to get the ball rolling!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## BibbyBubbly (13/1/16)

Thanks @Vapers Corner. Now to test and see what all the hype is about!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Big_Al (13/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thanks @Vapers Corner. Now to test and see what all the hype is about!
> View attachment 43023
> View attachment 43023



Very nice! I wasn't too crazy about this juice until I had a taste. It's pretty special...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sebastian (13/1/16)

Epoch D1 RTA by EHPro thoughts on this Tank?


----------



## Wash (13/1/16)

Vapemail, baby! Thanks, @Mike!

BTW - the top cap of a Powerade bottle makes a pretty decent atty stand!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Yoda (13/1/16)

Got some vapemail from vapeclub late yesterday, AWESOME service as per usual and the a new fused clapton for juice testing

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (13/1/16)

Tesiyis to drive my awesome new SS Cuboid. And my Reo Minis need new 18500s to replace retired ones.

Thank you so much @Stroodlepuff (VapeKing) for going the extra mile with the Courier. The telephone call was appreciated. Great service.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dubz (13/1/16)

@Andre those tesiyi batts won't fit into the cuboid. The wrap is too thick. You might have to rewrap them.


----------



## wiesbang (13/1/16)

Picked up this awesome little thing

Works lekker as a out and about toolkit

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (13/1/16)

Dubz said:


> @Andre those tesiyi batts won't fit into the cuboid. The wrap is too thick. You might have to rewrap them.


Thanks for caring @Dubz . Have already removed the double layer of covering and re-wrapped. Picked up on @Ernest's thread in this regard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (13/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Picked up this awesome little thing
> 
> Works lekker as a out and about toolkit


Nice, where did you get it?


----------



## Dubz (13/1/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks for caring @Dubz . Have already removed the double layer of covering and re-wrapped. Picked up on @Ernest's thread in this regard.


All good .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al (13/1/16)

Wash said:


> View attachment 43035
> 
> 
> Vapemail, baby! Thanks, @Mike!
> ...



A very practical solution! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (13/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Nice, where did you get it?


CNA. Its actually a repair kit for glasses. 
Thr small box has small screw and nose pads in. Replaced it with atty screws and orings

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/1/16)

Just some consumables from FT

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Just some consumables from FT
> 
> View attachment 43074


Wow, you have enough wire there to build a small DNA200 controlled electric fence

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (13/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, you have enough wire there to build a small DNA200 controlled electric fence



lol, Just a few rolls of each in 28 and 26 awg, both in SS an Kanthal A1. At <R40/10m it is a lot cheaper to stock up like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (13/1/16)

Also managed to order 4 more Samsung Green Smurfs and a Nitecore D4 charger before the Dollar broke the R16 mark. They should be ere in a while  and some more wire, just in case

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (13/1/16)

Andre said:


> Tesiyis to drive my awesome new SS Cuboid. And my Reo Minis need new 18500s to replace retired ones.
> 
> Thank you so much @Stroodlepuff (VapeKing) for going the extra mile with the Courier. The telephone call was appreciated. Great service.


@Andre, how can you tell if a battery need to be replaced?


----------



## Andre (13/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, how can you tell if a battery need to be replaced?


You just get a feeling.

Just joking. Normally it just does not hold its charge for long anymore. You would probably pick it up quickly - "but I have just put that battery in, cannot possibly be too flat already".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh (13/1/16)

jasonb said:


> Aaaand NCV Milked is right up my alley. Why have I not tried this glorious nectar before?
> It's like fairies, dancing on my tongue.



Have you tried Foggs Milky Way, I want to know if NCV Milked is similar? Also where'd you buy your pre made coils from?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Have you tried Foggs Milky Way, I want to know if NCV Milked is similar? Also where'd you buy your pre made coils from?



Nope they are in no way similar.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## korn1 (13/1/16)

@Power Vapes SA Not really Vape mail since the man himself delivered it 2 my office today  Came with battery and a silicone sleeve. Thanks for the mission bud . Now do I keep the white or black or keep them both  Vape world problems .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jasonb (13/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Have you tried Foggs Milky Way, I want to know if NCV Milked is similar? Also where'd you buy your pre made coils from?



Nope, not yet, so cannot comment, unfortunately. I know taste is subjective and all, but Milked is (In my humble opinion) one of the nicest flavours I've tried to-date.
Everything was from Lung Candy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/16)

This little chap arrived today, and he looks quite surprised to see me

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## jasonb (13/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This little chap arrived today, and he looks quite surprised to see me



Needs a happy Canadian to go with it, eh.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (13/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Just some consumables from FT
> 
> View attachment 43074


Those are a lot of screws to tie in with your 2016 goal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

I have vape mail!!! whoop whoop thank you so much @Rob Fisher!!! thank you so so soooo much!!! you are a rockstar!!!  Legen....DARY!!!! now off to go google how to work this Triton!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 43171
> I have vape mail!!! whoop whoop thank you so much @Rob Fisher!!! thank you so so soooo much!!! you are a rockstar!!!  Legen....DARY!!!! now off to go google how to work this Triton!


Oh awesome! Now you have a spare and the Subtank can chill for a bit 

Kudos Mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 43171
> I have vape mail!!! whoop whoop thank you so much @Rob Fisher!!! thank you so so soooo much!!! you are a rockstar!!!  Legen....DARY!!!! now off to go google how to work this Triton!


Great stuff. Kudos @Rob Fisher.

@Metal Liz, just note that those coils are Nickel - can only be used on a temperature control enabled mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/1/16)

Imagine a world full of people with @Rob Fisher's kindness. * insert John Lennon's Imagine song here*
Could'nt have come at a better time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## korn1 (14/1/16)

@Oupa Thanks for the awesome service ! Arrived just in time too (was juice rationing)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

Christos said:


> Imagine a world full of people with @Rob Fisher's kindness. * insert John Lennon's Imagine song here*
> Could'nt have come at a better time!


WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD IT WOULD BE!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (14/1/16)

A glass top and gold plated things along with some juice from my advisor in Durban @Rob Fisher ,you must not look at the pic Rob or OCD will kick in

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Wash (14/1/16)

Vapemail! I can get used to this! Thank you @Vapers Corner for the gift! And the rubber bands! And the bubble wrap! Very helpful for stressful days! So much of ossum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> A glass top and gold plated things along with some juice from my advisor in Durban @Rob Fisher ,you must not look at the pic Rob or OCD will kick in
> View attachment 43178


OCD kicked in by only looking at the amount of icons on your launchbar  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

OMG @Genosmate buy a silver one and make it FAST!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

Not only freee shipping (and fast), but a loyalty gift bottle of juice. Thank you @Vapers Corner, wow.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/1/16)

Andre said:


> Not only freee shipping (and fast), but a loyalty gift bottle of juice. Thank you @Vapers Corner, wow.


I would love to hear your impressions on that tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al (14/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> OCD kicked in by only looking at the amount of icons on your launchbar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk



Goodness...that is a lot of icons...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

First vape on my new Snow Wolf Mini! What a beautiful and elegant 75W device! I love it! Thanks for bringing them in @Sir Vape !



4 more Turds, Carrot Cake Juice, White Tiger Juice, and my Snow Wolf!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Metal Liz (15/1/16)

Whoop whoop, Vape Mail 2 days in a row!!!  Thank you Chrystel (@Oupa) for your excellent service from Vapour Mountain!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Snap Dragon RDA, Married Samsungs, eGo one coils and a crap load of reasonably priced awesome Claptons!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Snap Dragon RDA, Married Samsungs, eGo one coils and a crap load of reasonably priced awesome Claptons!
> View attachment 43255


I must try those Claptons in my OL16 with Ceramic wick. Do you know the ID, @Rob Fisher?


----------



## wiesbang (15/1/16)

VAPE MAIL

I have not been this excited in a very long time!





Thank you @Ricgt from Puff station for the goods
And a moewiese thank you to @Andre you know why!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Andre said:


> I must try those Claptons in my OL16 with Ceramic wick. Do you know the ID, @Rob Fisher?



They are somewhere between 2,5mm and 3mm @Andre. I guess 2,8mm. They are really nice to work with...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are somewhere between 2,5mm and 3mm @Andre. I guess 2,8mm. They are really nice to work with...
> View attachment 43257


Thanks. For the great picture too. Might just work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> VAPE MAIL
> 
> I have not been this excited in a very long time!
> 
> ...


Great stuff. And in time for some weekend fun too. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/1/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. And in time for some weekend fun too. Enjoy!


Definitely. Now just a black aromamizer month end and it will look awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/1/16)

@Attie thanks for the bottle of juice included. Nice surprise! can't wait to get building!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ricgt (15/1/16)

@wiesbang thanks for the support my bru, enjoy your new gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ediskrad (15/1/16)

Vape Mail!

Thanks to the guys at @Atomix finally got the Coil Master kit! Really worth the price and the quality of the tools are on point!

Another Thank you to the Sirs at @Sir Vape for the Silicone cover, the Fiber Freaks and the Clapton! 

Delivery was insanely quick!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are somewhere between 2,5mm and 3mm @Andre. I guess 2,8mm. They are really nice to work with...
> View attachment 43257



That's convenient, where did you buy the pre-made claptons from?


----------



## Big_Al (15/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> @Attie thanks for the bottle of juice included. Nice surprise! can't wait to get building!
> View attachment 43272



And a great bottle of juice at that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Effjh said:


> That's convenient, where did you buy the pre-made claptons from?



@Effjh I got them from Vaperite.

http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Effjh I got them from Vaperite.
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/


Great, thanks @Rob Fisher. Looks like you bought them all though!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Great, thanks @Rob Fisher. Looks like you bought them all though!



Oh bugger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (15/1/16)

Picked up my cuboid today. It's one solid little device just wish they didn't write 150w on it.





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ernest (15/1/16)

gman211991 said:


> Picked up my cuboid today. It's one solid little device just wish they didn't write 150w on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, version 2 will have 200w written on it. and will come with an upgrade to 250w the next day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## yuganp (15/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Great, thanks @Rob Fisher. Looks like you bought them all though!


you can find a few different styles of pre-built coils at lung candy http://lungcandy.co.za/product-category/vape-hardware-and-accessories/coils/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ediskrad (15/1/16)

DOUBLE VAPE MAIL DAY

Bestest way to start the weekend 



Just picked up my prize from last months competition, huge thanks goes out to @Leonard

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Snap Dragon RDA, Married Samsungs, eGo one coils and a crap load of reasonably priced awesome Claptons!
> View attachment 43255


@Rob Fisher I love my snapdragon, building deul coil is just a *****. Lucky i dont like deul  some might not like the airflow but for me it is perfect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher I love my snapdragon, building deul coil is just a *****. Lucky i dont like deul  some might not like the airflow but for me it is perfect



Gonna send my to @hands to BF it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/1/16)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher I love my snapdragon, building deul coil is just a *****. Lucky i dont like deul  some might not like the airflow but for me it is perfect





Rob Fisher said:


> Gonna send my to @hands to BF it!



I love the look of the Snapdragon, beautiful looking RDA  I think it would look amazing on a CC mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (15/1/16)

Thanks to @Maxxis at lungcandy I got my serpent this morning. Testing her out now, nice and easy to use. Might need to get another one in ss  




Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gonna send my to @hands to BF it!


@Rob Fisher the BF version is the 1.5 version and the v1 is very diferent from that, it is not drill a hole but if someone can do his magic it is @hands


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher the BF version is the 1.5 version and the v1 is very diferent from that, it is not drill a hole but if someone can do his magic it is @hands




Whoops... let's see what he can do...


----------



## kimbo (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops... let's see what he can do...


This is the v1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (15/1/16)

Thanks @Attie for this beautiful, beast of a tank and the juice which was from his side. Means a lot bro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> VAPE MAIL
> 
> I have not been this excited in a very long time!
> 
> ...



Lovely @wiesbang 
Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

My Squonkers Paradise Hoodie from the group buy on FB!

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/1/16)

Some goodies from Lung Candy, thanks for the free sample as well chaps ! @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (19/1/16)

Some mail from the UK - Zapwraps... Silver & Black brushed steel textured wrap.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (19/1/16)

Thank you @Oupa & Co

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/1/16)

Vape mail   

Thanks @Mike for my little gift sample of Biscuit Dreams 
I can't wait to try these juices out, will have to chain vape to empty out my tank that I just filled at lunch time hahaha

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## wiesbang (19/1/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Oupa & Co


Please let me know what you think about Lee. I have been looking at it


----------



## Andre (19/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Please let me know what you think about Lee. I have been looking at it


Shall do if I remember after the steeping.


----------



## zadiac (19/1/16)

Got this little beauty from the Sirs in Durban 
Thanks @Sir Vape for the awesome speedy service and delivery.





This is an absolute AWESOME atty! I can recommend this to any dripper who wants flavor and vapor production.
This gives my Pollux a good run for it's money and I'm definitely going to buy two more of them.
I'm talking about the Double Vision RDA of course!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/double-vision-twisted-messes-styled-rda
Really awesome flavor and vapor production. The airflow on this is so versatile and very good. 
I love this atty.
I would've liked 4 post holes of course, but hey, beggars can't be choosers. This atty is a winner!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ET (19/1/16)

Got me one awesome little bag today, loops onto my belt so no more random vape stuff in my pockets

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Petrus (19/1/16)

Thanks @KieranD for your amazing service. @Andre thanks for "inspiration" that convinced me to buy the coil tab...works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie (19/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> Vape mail
> 
> Thanks @Mike for my little gift sample of Biscuit Dreams
> I can't wait to try these juices out, will have to chain vape to empty out my tank that I just filled at lunch time hahaha
> ...


Look at you. Gone so long, but you come back and imidiately find the good stuff 

Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (19/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Look at you. Gone so long, but you come back and imidiately find the good stuff
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hahaha i read up a lot on reviews before i start spending money  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (19/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Really awesome flavor and vapor production. The airflow on this is so versatile and very good.
> I love this atty.
> I would've liked 4 post holes of course, but hey, beggars can't be choosers. This atty is a winner!



Can the atty be made a BF?


----------



## zadiac (19/1/16)

Lushen said:


> Can the atty be made a BF?



Definitely! That's why I'm going to buy more of them. The BF positive pins available on the fatdaddyvapes site will work perfectly in this

http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html

Just scroll down to the "*BF RDA Replacement Contacts"*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/1/16)

Some yum yum from VM, PG for the medicine chest(cuts scrapes etc) and juice for me.
That Legends Monroe is one of the few juices that causes me to talk out loud to myself.."_Oh my sack! this is so good_"...etc

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BibbyBubbly (20/1/16)

I had to make use of the free delivery option @sirvape. Mabey a bit borring but at least you cant say I dont know what I like! Yumee coffee...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CloudmanJHB (20/1/16)

Finally got my hands on the Crius V3 

Thanks @Robin Cilliers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

Vape pick up from @KieranD. Thanks vape cartel. 
Now to see the hype based on @Andre's recommendations

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Salamander (20/1/16)

Got lots of Vape mail today!Thanks to Budget Vapes and Fog Machine for the freebies ☺

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nimatek (20/1/16)

Is that a new chuff tip for the aroma ?????


----------



## Big_Al (20/1/16)

Christos said:


> Vape pick up from @KieranD. Thanks vape cartel.
> Now to see the hype based on @Andre's recommendations
> 
> View attachment 43623



Very nice delivery! I will put my two cents in and vouch for that atty. I put a build into mine for the first time last weekend and it works like a dream.

Airflow, vapor, flavour, the works. I'm beyond chuffed with mine. Let us know what you think though. It's always good to hear how others are coming along with the same equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

Big_Al said:


> Very nice delivery! I will put my two cents in and vouch for that atty. I put a build into mine for the first time last weekend and it works like a dream.
> 
> Airflow, vapor, flavour, the works. I'm beyond chuffed with mine. Let us know what you think though. It's always good to hear how others are coming along with the same equipment.
> 
> ...



Very nice indeed.
Did 6.5 wraps
3mm ID
SS 316L 26 AWG
Dual coil
0.18 ohms
Cotton bacon.

Vaping at 70w with temp set to 255 degrees Celsius on a rolo dna 200.

Flavour is good, smooth and flavoursome.
Cloud production is lacking but I don't mind as I can stealth vape at the office.
The airflow is rather smooth and silky silent!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Salamander (20/1/16)

Got some more Vape mail! Very good day for me today☺Thanks to JJ's Emporium

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Is that a new chuff tip for the aroma ?????


Yup its a wide bore that I got from @KieranD at vape cartel. 
Doesn't seem to sit too tight though so I've reverted to the in box one until I sort it out.


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

Christos said:


> Very nice indeed.
> Did 6.5 wraps
> 3mm ID
> SS 316L 26 AWG
> ...


Glad you approve. Beautiful coiling.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (20/1/16)

Christos said:


> Yup its a wide bore that I got from @KieranD at vape cartel.
> Doesn't seem to sit too tight though so I've reverted to the in box one until I sort it out.





Christos said:


> Yup its a wide bore that I got from @KieranD at vape cartel.
> Doesn't seem to sit too tight though so I've reverted to the in box one until I sort it out.





Christos said:


> Yup its a wide bore that I got from @KieranD at vape cartel.
> Doesn't seem to sit too tight though so I've reverted to the in box one until I sort it out.





Christos said:


> Yup its a wide bore that I got from @KieranD at vape cartel.
> Doesn't seem to sit too tight though so I've reverted to the in box one until I sort it out.


ECHO Echo echo echo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (20/1/16)

Christos said:


> Yup its a wide bore that I got from @KieranD at vape cartel.
> Doesn't seem to sit too tight though so I've reverted to the in box one until I sort it out.


Hmmm thanks for letting us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

Looks like the site went down for a moment. ...


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

@Big_Al , Cloud production is proper with the 2 air holes closed. I prefer the tighter draw though but now I need to consider how I am going to stealthvape at the office.

I guess Im going to have to take small toots and breath in fully in order to stealth vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/16)

Here is my Vape Mail today... Diddly Squat!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 17 | Can relate 1


----------



## Big_Al (20/1/16)

Christos said:


> @Big_Al , Cloud production is proper with the 2 air holes closed. I prefer the tighter draw though but now I need to consider how I am going to stealthvape at the office.
> 
> I guess Im going to have to take small toots and breath in fully in order to stealth vape.



@Christos thanks for the heads up. I haven't even used the band with two. I really like my atty fully open but I'll give it a try later. 

Good luck to you with the stealth, I don't even bother with mine...I use my TC60 iStick as a daily vape because I have no self-control. I'd turn my whole office block into a cloud if I had the Aromamizer at work. Though I have noticed that you can keep thinks quite stealthy by closing air off fully and taking short hits (on the Melo 2 but should also work on the Aromamizer).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Al (20/1/16)

@Rob Fisher...
I take it that you owe all of us a "lammie" now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (20/1/16)

Christos said:


> Yup its a wide bore that I got from @KieranD at vape cartel.
> Doesn't seem to sit too tight though so I've reverted to the in box one until I sort it out.



I think you're supposed to use it over the standard drip tip. Give it a try and let us know.


----------



## Khan83 (20/1/16)

All these awesome pics make me want some bumpedy bump vape mail too , but I already blew my January vape budget........in December


----------



## Leonard (20/1/16)

Hope you enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

Space_Cowboy said:


> I think you're supposed to use it over the standard drip tip. Give it a try and let us know.


It's stuck now over the standard drip tip. 
Had to use some serious force to get it all the way down as it went in a little and then it got stuck. I then decided to just do it. 
Now there is a slight gap


----------



## KieranD (20/1/16)

Christos said:


> It's stuck now over the standard drip tip.
> Had to use some serious force to get it all the way down as it went in a little and then it got stuck. I then decided to just do it.
> Now there is a slight gap
> View attachment 43665


@Christos there shouldn't be a gap. Pop in and we will swop it out for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

The underhang is starting to bother me. Think I need to take it off.

Going to try some force before I resort to melting it off or cutting it off.


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

KieranD said:


> @Christos there shouldn't be a gap. Pop in and we will swop it out for you


No worries. Thanks for the offer. I might damage it shortly so I will not be expecting a replacement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (21/1/16)

Christos said:


> It's stuck now over the standard drip tip.
> Had to use some serious force to get it all the way down as it went in a little and then it got stuck. I then decided to just do it.
> Now there is a slight gap
> View attachment 43665


I got one of these from @KieranD and it7
changed the tank completely. The original tip u swop it out for is ristrictive. With this new replacement cap it is the most airflow i have out of all my tanks. Its honestly a serious 'MUST HAVE' on the aromamizer.
I also do not have a gap,






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (21/1/16)

Thank you @Maxxis, vape mail from Lungcandy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Salamander (21/1/16)

Awesome combination!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  Having discovered Vapour Mountain XXX I don't plan to run out of this awesome juice.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Having discovered Vapour Mountain XXX I don't plan to run out of this awesome juice.
> View attachment 43713



Between the two of us, I'm pretty sure @Oupa will never stand a chance of these liquids wasting away on a shelf

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (21/1/16)

acorn said:


> Thank you @Maxxis, vape mail from Lungcandy
> View attachment 43703



Hey Acorn and Salamander , please let us know how you are finding the Cuboid, really interested in this mod, its a good looking little device!


----------



## Salamander (21/1/16)

Hey there Cloudman, only got mine yesterday, but I also have the eVic VTC Mini, which is a "baby" version. They have the same features and so far I'm loving it. It feels solid and comfortable in your hand, no rattles or other issues. I like SS TC and it handles that well. It is surprisingly small for a 200W dual battery mod. I would love to get another one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (21/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey Acorn and Salamander , please let us know how you are finding the Cuboid, really interested in this mod, its a good looking little device!


 Hi @CloudmanJHB, using it in Power Mode since yesterday, a solid device, no problems experienced so far will see when start playing with the Temp Control. Bit heavy for pocket carrying but quite comfortable in the hand and have to say so far I'm impressed, at the price you cant go wrong, depending on your personal needs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (21/1/16)

Thanks for the concentrates @drew from valley vapour! 


@Viper_SA, I'll let you know how the CAP VBIC is as I have 100ml to go through

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (21/1/16)

Clouder said:


> View attachment 43726



Now that is some tasty mail !!!


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

Yup! And a special thanx to @argief for organizing it! HIGH FIVE!!!!


----------



## Casper (21/1/16)

I am in desperate need of some SERIOUS VapeMail!!!!!!! Awesome buys guys! @Andre, dude!!! I love that 521 tab! I aslo checked it out on SirVape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (21/1/16)

Clouder said:


> View attachment 43726


OMW I cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  I'll play with them a bit later!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (21/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  I'll play with them a bit later!
> View attachment 43735


I would love to know what you think of the Griffin. I am loving mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/16)

Casper said:


> I am in desperate need of some SERIOUS VapeMail!!!!!!! Awesome buys guys! @Andre, dude!!! I love that 521 tab! I aslo checked it out on SirVape.


It really is a handy piece of equipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

Dubz said:


> I would love to know what you think of the Griffin. I am loving mine.



Not that impressed... but it's early days and I built a ***** of a setup and that doesn't help me either... 0,2Ω Alien Clapton's... not really my style! Will try again tomorrow with a better build for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not that impressed... but it's early days and I built a ***** of a setup and that doesn't help me either... 0,2Ω Alien Clapton's... not really my style! Will try again tomorrow with a better build for me.


Try same build you would in the crius and compare for us please uncle? 

Tempted on the Griffin to have just a tad more space. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Try same build you would in the crius and compare for us please uncle?
> 
> Tempted on the Griffin to have just a tad more space.



Sure thing will do... there is certainly more space on the Griffin but the quality is nowhere near a Cruis!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing will do... there is certainly more space on the Griffin but the quality is nowhere near a Cruis!


Hmmm quality drop is a bit sad. We going to see the new tanks on a rambling post? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (21/1/16)

Christos said:


> It's stuck now over the standard drip tip.
> Had to use some serious force to get it all the way down as it went in a little and then it got stuck. I then decided to just do it.
> Now there is a slight gap
> View attachment 43665


Hey dude i think i know what your problem is. You had to remove the drip tip before using the chuffcap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Hmmm quality drop is a bit sad. We going to see the new tanks on a rambling post?



Will do... just need a little more time before I make a final call on the tanks... but the Cleito rocks and Griffin is much better with a new build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (21/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Hey dude i think i know what your problem is. You had to remove the drip tip before using the chuffcap.


Thanks but the delerin drip tip kept falling off. It didn't fit snugly. Anyways it's in the bin now. My twisted SS build doesn't get too hot so it's all good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (22/1/16)

Thanks @KieranD ! Got my gear, but can you help? I have no idea what I am doing wrong with the tip. Without the drip tip it fits better but I still get a gap with all three

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  I'll play with them a bit later!
> View attachment 43735


Very nice


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Hey dude i think i know what your problem is. You had to remove the drip tip before using the chuffcap.


I bought the wide bore drip tip from @KieranD some time ago and used mine over the standard drip tip because it was too loose to use alone. It would fall off and was too wide to "stick" on its own. I then just assumed that's how it was supposed to be 






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (22/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Thanks @KieranD ! Got my gear, but can you help? I have no idea what I am doing wrong with the tip. Without the drip tip it fits better but I still get a gap with all three
> View attachment 43800
> View attachment 43801
> View attachment 43802
> View attachment 43803


Don't put it over the standard drip tip otherwise it will get stuck. Mine also didn't fit tightly.


----------



## Wyvern (22/1/16)

Space_Cowboy said:


> I bought the wide bore drip tip from @KieranD some time ago and used mine over the standard drip tip because it was too loose to use alone. It would fall off and was too wide to "stick" on its own. I then just assumed that's how it was supposed to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see in my pictures again it wont go over the standard drip tip - I can only get it that far before it gets stuck. I also cant seem to foce it to go all the way without having that small gap that is going to drive me insane


----------



## Christos (22/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> You can see in my pictures again it wont go over the standard drip tip - I can only get it that far before it gets stuck. I also cant seem to foce it to go all the way without having that small gap that is going to drive me insane


I believe it's supposed to fit without the standard drip tip. It kept coming off for me and the gap drove me inane until I shredded the thing to have sanity again


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

Thank you Vapers Corner!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wyvern (22/1/16)

Ok thanks guys! I got them on and it looks great and works even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (22/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Ok thanks guys! I got them on and it looks great and works even better.


It really opens the rta up!!! 
Good to see you came right.



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/1/16)

Fasttech vapemail:
After hi-jacking my wife's manicure set for my vape use I`ve come to the conclusion that this piece of kit make a great on the go tool box. Just add a little blue screwdriver and an ohm meter and . 



Battery sleds finally arrived. Now to build the battery voltage checker.



More silicone battery covers

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/1/16)

OreO said:


> It really opens the rta up!!!
> Good to see you came right.
> 
> 
> ...


I have always loved my mizers - its why I have 2  Now just to get the vertical build's wicking right then I will be a happy girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

Probably a stupid question. But what is the purpose of the battery covers?


----------



## OreO (22/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> I have always loved my mizers - its why I have 2  Now just to get the vertical build's wicking right then I will be a happy girl


I totally agree i only run vert coils on the mizer.
I recently got a mutation and i set 2 vert coils in it and realised wicking wouls be a prob  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (22/1/16)

OreO said:


> I totally agree i only run vert coils on the mizer.
> I recently got a mutation and i set 2 vert coils in it and realised wicking wouls be a prob
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I just need someone to come and teach me to wick the vertical builds. I can do the horisontal blindfolded. But every now and then i get dryhits on the vertical builds


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/1/16)

A little package from ValleyVapour thanks @drew

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Probably a stupid question. But what is the purpose of the battery covers?


As they say "no stupid questions....." @wiesbang I use it to prevent the positive and negative terminals from shorting against metal objects when I travel or when they are kept in my draw. I also use them to keep track of which batteries need charging. I just put the positive terminal facing down in the battery cover. That way I know that the battery needs charging.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Useful 2


----------



## remydp (22/1/16)

Thanks Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Atty Stands... can never have enough of these!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Atty Stands... can never have enough of these!
> View attachment 43842


Damn. I really need to get me some of those! But atty and wire seemed more important now lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (22/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> As they say "no stupid questions....." @wiesbang I use it to prevent the positive and negative terminals from shorting against metal objects when I travel or when they are kept in my draw. I also use them to keep track of which batteries need charging. I just put the positive terminal facing down in the battery cover. That way I know that the battery needs charging.



Also protects the battery wrap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Atty Stands... can never have enough of these!
> View attachment 43842


hahaha well with the amount of attys you have Oom Rob, I'm sure you can't ever have enough hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (22/1/16)

Excuse the potato cam quality. 
Cuboid, couple of 25r's, VM custom mix, rooibos concentrate and a roll of clapton.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> You can see in my pictures again it wont go over the standard drip tip - I can only get it that far before it gets stuck. I also cant seem to foce it to go all the way without having that small gap that is going to drive me insane



I see that. Mine goes all the way down.



Christos said:


> I believe it's supposed to fit without the standard drip tip. It kept coming off for me and the gap drove me inane until I shredded the thing to have sanity again



I also thought it's supposed to fit without the standard drip tip, but I've tried using it separately from both end of the wide bore drip tip but it doesn't fit.

The one side is too broad and the tip just falls off. The other side is too small to fit over the top of atty.


----------



## Wyvern (22/1/16)

Space_Cowboy said:


> I see that. Mine goes all the way down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very odd, with a little bit of force I got mine on without the driptip.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> That is very odd, with a little bit of force I got mine on without the driptip.



Haha managed to get it on  Just decided to stop worrying about whether I was going to damage the tip or the atty and press the sucker. Thanks for the "push"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/1/16)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Haha managed to get it on  Just decided to stop worrying about whether I was going to damage the tip or the atty and press the sucker. Thanks for the "push"


Hahaha that was the part that freaked me out - I was positive I would break something  Plus it looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/1/16)

Thanks @Vapers Corner for the great service can't wait to start building with it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands (22/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Squonkers Paradise Hoodie from the group buy on FB!



That sexy beast of a male model makers me wanna get me one in black

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/16)

Some Friday Vape Mail, ordered the Goblin Mini mere hours before I heard that the V2 has just been released.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Some Friday Vape Mail, ordered the Goblin Mini mere hours before I heard that the V2 has just been released.
> 
> View attachment 43867


Sorrie neh blame vodacom its their fault

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (22/1/16)

Ahhh YEAH!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Effjh (22/1/16)

Might be because I'm still relatively new to vaping, but is anyone else still amazed at how tiny the gear is in real life? 

I always have this preconceived idea of what something would look like when it arrives, mainly in reference to a photo I see on here. Then I open it up and think "holy crap that's small!". Tanks, mods even wire spools, it's all so tiny! Or is it just me

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Big_Al (22/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Might be because I'm still relatively new to vaping, but is anyone else still amazed at how tiny the gear is in real life?
> 
> I always have this preconceived idea of what something would look like when it arrives, mainly in reference to a photo I see on here. Then I open it up and think "holy crap that's small!". Tanks, mods even wire spools, it's all so tiny! Or is it just me



I get that when it comes to mods. The Reuleaux was particularly surprising to me size-wise. It looks like a monster in the photos but is actually nice and compact when you get to pick it up.

Props must go to the designers and manufacturers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Might be because I'm still relatively new to vaping, but is anyone else still amazed at how tiny the gear is in real life?
> 
> I always have this preconceived idea of what something would look like when it arrives, mainly in reference to a photo I see on here. Then I open it up and think "holy crap that's small!". Tanks, mods even wire spools, it's all so tiny! Or is it just me



I often feel the same @Effjh !

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/16)

lol, yeah @Effjh I often feel that way. I remember still when my SVD and Kayfun arrived, I think that moment helped me understand the disappointment some brides must feel on their wedding nights 

I thought I was going to get this...




But what I got was this...




But all this is going to change very soon, when that Mini Volt arrives I suspect it's going to be _bigger _than I imagine

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Big_Al (22/1/16)

@ BumbleBee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (22/1/16)

Whoop these shall keep me busy tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ChadB (24/1/16)

Was away so haven't been able to show this and say thanks so here it is.
Up first 125ml of pure bliss, thanks @Mike for your help man - 12mg LP. Got this just before I left.

Next up the Cubis from Vapeclub. I ordered this whilst I was away and was very happy to return home waiting for me, thanks @VapeGrrl & @JakesSA for the awesome service. It looks great on my black VTC mini.
View attachment 43941


The Cubis is really a great tank, nice top fill and no leaking. Very good MTL device currently have the 1.5 clapton in and getting a good throat kick. Much better than the Tron S IMO and maybe even better the the Nautilus mini..
Sorry not sure why the photo is rotated.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (24/1/16)

ChadB said:


> The Cubis is really a great tank, nice top fill and no leaking. Very good MTL device currently have the 1.5 clapton in and getting a good throat kick. Much better than the Tron S IMO and maybe even better the the Nautilus mini..


I agree, been using the 0.5 ohm coil unit. For sure better than the Tron and the mAN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hami (25/1/16)

Some Monday morning Vapemail courtesy of @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

Fasttech Vape Mail Baby! 

First up... two Clone Manta's to be BF by @hands 



Blue Screwdrivers but with allen key ends.



Some spare small hex keys... I keep loosing them.



Two test drip tips because they looked quite nice in the picture... and they are quite nice in real life too!



Always looking for small bottles with a decent pouring tip!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

I did a test order with 3FVape to check them out when they joined the forum... the delivery time was similar to Fasttech and took exactly 2 months to arrive so until such time as they have a built in option for a Courier service I won't be ordering again... but the packaging was good and everything arrived in great condition.

First off was an EVIC mini I wanted to test and at the time no one locally had stock... 



I forgot I had ordered this HexOhm V3 and bought one locally some time back.



Just interested to check out this little juice bottles!



Wanted to test the Snapdragon RDA.



Chinese drip tip...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (25/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did a test order with 3FVape to check them out when they joined the forum... the delivery time was similar to Fasttech and took exactly 2 months to arrive so until such time as they have a built in option for a Courier service I won't be ordering again... but the packaging was good and everything arrived in great condition.
> 
> First off was an EVIC mini I wanted to test and at the time no one locally had stock...
> View attachment 44020
> ...


Those juice bottles looks awesome!
Is it worth getting something like that?

Can you maybr take some more pics please Rob. Would love to see how it works

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (25/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did a test order with 3FVape to check them out when they joined the forum... the delivery time was similar to Fasttech and took exactly 2 months to arrive so until such time as they have a built in option for a Courier service I won't be ordering again... but the packaging was good and everything arrived in great condition.
> 
> First off was an EVIC mini I wanted to test and at the time no one locally had stock...
> View attachment 44020
> ...



Awesome mail.

Didnt know there was a V3 Hexohm. May I ask if it is an authentic?
Would love to see the insides and get your views on it please @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

I very much doubt it's an authentic and am pretty sure it's a clone.

Here is a shot of the inside. There was overspray...



The blue one is a clone I bought locally and the finsih on the blue one is a lot better and the door fits better as well. However the big difference is the screen on the Red/Blue one..




Do I like these? No I don't... they are not mechs and they are lousy regulated... the screw type switch to change power is really doff and you pretty much have to look for a tool or screwdriver to change the setting... for less money you can get a EVic Mini or Cuboid and they are about a million times a better buy.



I'm not sure what the authentic is like but this is not for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Those juice bottles looks awesome!
> Is it worth getting something like that?
> 
> Can you maybr take some more pics please Rob. Would love to see how it works



@wiesbang I assume you are referring to the Zippo Lighter style bottles? They are pretty cheaply made and I'm not sure the juice wouldn't leak on a hot day or flying in a plane because there is no real seal on the nib... there is a nipple that fits in the hole of the pour nib but I'm not convinced that is a good seal. But they do have novelty appeal (and I guess that's why I bought them)...

@Sir Vape sells some imported juices in similar containers and my bet is the packaging is a lot better. Will I buy these again? No.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (25/1/16)

How much for the red/blue one Uncle Rob?
I suppose you're going to sell them?

@Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

zadiac said:


> How much for the red/blue one Uncle Rob?
> I suppose you're going to sell them?
> 
> @Rob Fisher



@zadiac R1,000 for both (50% discount both hardly used... well the red/blue one is brand new) or R600 each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @zadiac R1,000 for both (50% discount both hardly used... well the red/blue one is brand new) or R600 each.



Ok, will let you know today or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Chinese drip tip...




That driptip looks stylish.
Vaping like an Oriental Sir with that you would.


----------



## DoubleD (25/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @zadiac R1,000 for both (50% discount both hardly used... well the red/blue one is brand new) or R600 each.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> That driptip looks stylish.
> Vaping like an Oriental Sir with that you would.



Hehehe...


----------



## moonunit (25/1/16)

Long over due upgrade into dual battery mods and a tank to match
















Cthulhu V2 deck next to Griffin 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (25/1/16)

moonunit said:


> Long over due upgrade into dual battery mods and a tank to match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome choice! Thats a great combo .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (25/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @wiesbang I assume you are referring to the Zippo Lighter style bottles? They are pretty cheaply made and I'm not sure the juice wouldn't leak on a hot day or flying in a plane because there is no real seal on the nib... there is a nipple that fits in the hole of the pour nib but I'm not convinced that is a good seal. But they do have novelty appeal (and I guess that's why I bought them)...
> 
> @Sir Vape sells some imported juices in similar containers and my bet is the packaging is a lot better. Will I buy these again? No.
> 
> ...


I actually like it. Not for out and about but to have for a dripper at your desk or just at home. 
I think I need to get me one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (25/1/16)

Vapemail!!! The C.O.V mini Volt groupbuy

The quality off this mods is outstanding!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (25/1/16)

Damn that's amazingly small

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (26/1/16)

Vape mail baby

Took about two months to get here, but here she is:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## wiesbang (26/1/16)

I am shocked! In a in a good way!
I get a email to say a package has arrived at reception, going up I was wondering it is from Vapers corner or from @Rob Fisher. I get a heavy-ish package and though this must be Vapers Corner as Rob kindly said he will send me some Rayon. 
Opened and out came this!




Bellus RTA
Hobo RDA
The stumpy RDA
Atty stand
Kuro coiling kit
Battery cover 
Juice bottle cover thingy
And obviously the infamous blue screwdriver 
@Rob Fisher you are just one awesome guy! Thank you so much for all this extra stuff wow! I really didn't expect this. I was busy building a coil to try the rayon out and then all this. I am as excited as a kid in a toy shop!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 14


----------



## wiesbang (26/1/16)

Aaaand more

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

Some stuff from @Sir Vape and @JakesSA (VapeClub)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## wiesbang (26/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Some stuff from @Sir Vape and @JakesSA (VapeClub)
> 
> View attachment 44158


I also ordered those gorilla bottles. Mine is coming tomorrow can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

Definitely see Payday is around

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 44161


I'm actually liking the Darth Vader Keyring, I have the same one on my keys. Also a massive Fallout fan, I wonder if you're actually me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (26/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dwayne19420 (26/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did a test order with 3FVape to check them out when they joined the forum... the delivery time was similar to Fasttech and took exactly 2 months to arrive so until such time as they have a built in option for a Courier service I won't be ordering again... but the packaging was good and everything arrived in great condition.
> 
> First off was an EVIC mini I wanted to test and at the time no one locally had stock...
> View attachment 44020
> ...


Hey Uncle Rob if you ever want to sell the Hexohm may I have Dibs.. really like that one   

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (26/1/16)

Sooooo I add everything in a bottle and just start vaping right?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

element0709 said:


> Sooooo I add everything in a bottle and just start vaping right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds about right


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/16)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey Uncle Rob if you ever want to sell the Hexohm may I have Dibs.. really like that one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Sorry @dwayne19420 both have gone to new homes already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/16)

element0709 said:


> Sooooo I add everything in a bottle and just start vaping right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yip, just chuck it all in a bucket and leave it out in the sun overnight

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (26/1/16)

element0709 said:


> Sooooo I add everything in a bottle and just start vaping right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And don't forget to add some beer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Robert Howes (27/1/16)

Bumperty bump collection  Some of the items I picked up from Vapeclub yesterday (the DNA is just hosting the new Crivs).

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Casper (27/1/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Bumperty bump collection  Some of the items I picked up from Vapeclub yesterday (the DNA is just hosting the new Crivs).
> View attachment 44210



OMG!!!!! I am SOOOOOOOO jealous right about......NOW!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Bumperty bump collection  Some of the items I picked up from Vapeclub yesterday (the DNA is just hosting the new Crivs).
> View attachment 44210


Great stuff, please let us know how you experience the Cubis.


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Thank you for great service @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Cuttwood range! Thanks to @Vaperite South Africa!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Cuttwood range! Thanks to @Vaperite South Africa!
> View attachment 44215


Please let us know how they are. Very eager to try it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Please let us know how they are. Very eager to try it



Unicorn Milk is one of the best strawberry vapes on the planet.
Mega Melons is also one of the best Melon vapes available.

But this is based on when I last tried them a few months back... will set them all up and give them a full go and report back!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Salamander (27/1/16)

Vape Mail! My new toys from Sir Vape. Thanks again guys for the great service

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skola (27/1/16)

Many thanks to @VapeSnow who coordinated the group buy for this tiny little bugger.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude (27/1/16)

Dog3 dripper and finally able to get Milkman again 





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/16)

It's here! The Mini Volt 


Thanks @VapeSnow you are awesome bud!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

Package arrived from SirVape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (27/1/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff, please let us know how you experience the Cubis.


So far I am very impressed. The deck is very easy to work with and due to all the advise on the forum I knew exactly how to wick it correctly. Used the prebuilt coils that came with it to make a dual build measuring in at 0.32ohms. The flavor and warmth reminds me of Cyclone with a similar build on the Reo. I like a straight lung hit and the air flow opens up perfectly for it but can also be closed all the way down and so far not a drop leaked which is what I haven't been able to achieve on any other RTA. Will definitely be getting more of these. 
Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, I wasn't sure if I should respond here or in another thread. If it needs to be moved then please do.


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Robert Howes said:


> So far I am very impressed. The deck is very easy to work with and due to all the advise on the forum I knew exactly how to wick it correctly. Used the prebuilt coils that came with it to make a dual build measuring in at 0.32ohms. The flavor and warmth reminds me of Cyclone with a similar build on the Reo. I like a straight lung hit and the air flow opens up perfectly for it but can also be closed all the way down and so far not a drop leaked which is what I haven't been able to achieve on any other RTA. Will definitely be getting more of these.
> Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, I wasn't sure if I should respond here or in another thread. If it needs to be moved then please do.


Lol, those names are so close - *Cubis* & *Crius*. I actually asked about the *Cubis*. But thank for you impression on the Crius, I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (27/1/16)

Yipee, thanks @sirvape. My crius is rewicked and ready for action! I havent vaped a grape juice since trying out top q last year March, when I first started vaping. Hope its good...!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (27/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Yipee, thanks @sirvape. My crius is rewicked and ready for action! I havent vaped a grape juice since trying out top q last year March, when I first started vaping. Hope its good...!
> View attachment 44231



I love Taffy man! Its one of my fav international juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/16)

Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  OMG this Mini Volt is damn cute!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (27/1/16)

Hey Guys,
Got my eye on COV mini I can get here in UK before I return to Swaziland, would be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## kevkev (27/1/16)

Thank you @Mike for making the best juices. Really appreciate the free gift man.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wazarmoto (27/1/16)

Agh moeder!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (27/1/16)

kevkev said:


> Thank you @Mike for making the best juices. Really appreciate the free gift man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, a late Christmas present. ho ho ho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/16)

Neal said:


> Hey Guys,
> Got my eye on COV mini I can get here in UK before I return to Swaziland, would be interested to hear your thoughts.



Bit too early to say @Neal! But first impressions are pretty good... will have to see how long the battery lasts... but its very very cute!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (27/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Agh moeder!!!!


Dammit stop teasing! I have to say no!


----------



## wazarmoto (27/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Dammit stop teasing! I have to say no!


You cannot say no to this little baba..... It's too cute!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> You cannot say no to this little baba..... It's too cute!


I am in the same boat Wyvern! So much want so little $$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (27/1/16)

Honestly I wish I was rich like Oprah now. Cos I wanna be like "you get a mini volt! You get a mini volt!"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Honestly I wish I was rich like Oprah now. Cos I wanna be like "you get a mini volt! You get a mini volt!"


You all get a mini volt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Honestly I wish I was rich like Oprah now. Cos I wanna be like "you get a mini volt! You get a mini volt!"


Didnt you buy 3 mini volts? 
3 mini volts you have, and 2 lonely ladies that would love a mini volt.
This mod is a babe magnet!

Edit: apologies it was @skola .


----------



## wazarmoto (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> Didnt you buy 3 mini volts?
> 3 mini volts you have, and 2 lonely ladies that would love a mini volt.
> This mod is a babe magnet!


Lol. 1 for me, 1 for my cuz and 1 went to @Maxxis 

Now I want another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Lol. 1 for me, 1 for my cuz and 1 went to @Maxxis
> 
> Now I want another.


Im considering getting one so I can stealth vape everywhere!


----------



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> Didnt you buy 3 mini volts?
> 3 mini volts you have, and 2 lonely ladies that would love a mini volt.
> This mod is a babe magnet!
> 
> Edit: apologies it was @skola .


Don't play with my feelings like that!


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Don't play with my feelings like that!


Would you rather we used a hot coil on your feelings ?


----------



## Robert Howes (27/1/16)

Just when I thought there is nothing else I need more vape porn comes along.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie (27/1/16)

This mod is an absolute piece of art, small, build quality & finish great, comfortable in the hand & slips lekker into your pocket.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (27/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> You cannot say no to this little baba..... It's too cute!


Unfortunately UNISA fees and books comes first, I ahve my cuboid on the way. I am happy with that. I just want it cos its cute, I dont NEED it, so I cant justify it to myself.


----------



## wazarmoto (27/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Unfortunately UNISA fees and books comes first, I ahve my cuboid on the way. I am happy with that. I just want it cos its cute, I dont NEED it, so I cant justify it to myself.


My 3rd kid is due like literally any day now and I'm going in for another group buy... I need help

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (27/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> My 3rd kid is due like literally any day now and I'm going in for another group buy... I need help


LOL Its easy for me, I live a student's life. I started saving for the cuboid the day I first saw pics of it. So if I cant justify the spend at this point it just doesnt happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (27/1/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> LOL Its easy for me, I live a student's life. I started saving for the cuboid the day I first saw pics of it. So if I cant justify the spend at this point it just doesnt happen.


We don't need it but we want to need it


----------



## picautomaton (27/1/16)

Vape Mail - yay! (excellent purchase with eciggies / Walter)



- Just Fog 1453 atomiser to replace my cracked 'Twit' unit
- 24 ga Kanthal to build coils
- an Atom gold plated clapton 0,5ohm coil for the Subvod (based on Rob's high rating)
- My first purchase of a Nicoticket - Wakonda

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer (27/1/16)

picautomaton said:


> Vape Mail - yay! (excellent purchase with eciggies / Walter)
> View attachment 44264
> View attachment 44265
> 
> ...



Didnt know they stocked the gClaptons. Thanks for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (27/1/16)

Don't know why my pics are the wrong way around

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

Yesterday marked a record that not many are aware of...Most visitors online was 239, on 26/1/16
So heres my record attempt...
Smallest Vape Mail for January 2016. Tadaa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Chezzig (27/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Yipee, thanks @sirvape. My crius is rewicked and ready for action! I havent vaped a grape juice since trying out top q last year March, when I first started vaping. Hope its good...!
> View attachment 44231


 Mmmmm and the carrot cake?


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> View attachment 44278
> 
> Don't know why my pics are the wrong way around


How good is that one hit wonder ?


----------



## VapeDude (27/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> How good is that one hit wonder ?



Very


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/1/16)

Vape mail!  Thanks @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/1/16)

Nice, heard some good things about the milkman


----------



## Pixstar (27/1/16)

When I first saw it online I wanted it for its small size. I then watched all the reviews (only two at that time) and they all spoke about its great build quality...well I have to say, it's superbly built.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (27/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Mmmmm and the carrot cake?


The taffy man grape tastes exactly like 
Grape Chappies. The carrot cake is in my opinion not a tank juice, but in the dripper at 50 watts its lovely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chezzig (27/1/16)

H


WARMACHINE said:


> How good is that one hit wonder ?


avent tried it yet @WARMACHINE , will let you know ASAP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (27/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> The taffy man grape tastes exactly like
> Grape Chappies. The carrot cake is in my opinion not a tank juice, but in the dripper at 50 watts its lovely.


Have you tried Ruthless , Grape Drank @BibbyBubbly? It tastes just like Fanta Grape

Aaaah so it's not for me then


----------



## BibbyBubbly (27/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Have you tried Ruthless , Grape Drank @BibbyBubbly? It tastes just like Fanta Grape
> 
> Aaaah so it's not for me then


Nope i havent tried it, only other grape besited top q I have tried is just b, but that was along time ago and then I still vaped 9mg in a twisp ha ha! Tafy man beats the other grapes hands down! 
Dont worry you are still new to vaping and already using a cubis, pretty soon you will start dripping then you can buy the carrot cake!


----------



## hands (27/1/16)

Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for this fantastic vape mail.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Chezzig (27/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Nope i havent tried it, only other grape besited top q I have tried is just b, but that was along time ago and then I still vaped 9mg in a twisp ha ha! Tafy man beats the other grapes hands down!
> Dont worry you are still new to vaping and already using a cubis, pretty soon you will start dripping then you can buy the carrot cake!


Lol.. I used the twisp for months too .. Had never even seen a Mod/tank set up till a couple of months ago when I passed a vape shop .. Went in , tried the Subtank mini, bought one and I've never looked back I have a spare bottle of Ruthless I'm not using anymore as its 6 mg.. Happy to share

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (27/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Nice, heard some good things about the milkman


IMO, rather get Hazeworks' Scream. Way better than Milkman....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Casper (27/1/16)

Oh yes!!

These Cloud9vapes souse are awesome!!






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

Oh yes! Thanx @Casper thanx @Schme

I can't wait to eat that juicy mango!!


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Noddy said:


> IMO, rather get Hazeworks' Scream. Way better than Milkman....


 I might Just agree with you If I taste Hazeworks, so disappointed in the Milkman.. will post my review in the review section.


----------



## Stosta (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> I might Just agree with you If I taste Hazeworks, so disappointed in the Milkman.. will post my review in the review section.


Sucks to be dissapointed when you fork out for a liquid like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 44320


 Your going to LOVE the Nebox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Bumperty bump collection  Some of the items I picked up from Vapeclub yesterday (the DNA is just hosting the new Crivs).
> View attachment 44210


 How are you finding the Cubis @Robert Howes


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  VaporDNA had a sale!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  VaporDNA had a sale!
> View attachment 44321
> View attachment 44322
> View attachment 44323
> ...


 Hahahahaha Nice


----------



## GlacieredPyro (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  VaporDNA had a sale!
> View attachment 44321
> View attachment 44322
> View attachment 44323
> ...



Nice can't wait for reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 44320


Be careful using Lemon ejuice in the Nebox as lemon is a known plastic tank cracker.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (28/1/16)

Ruby roo juices lane Cove are so Its been a while since i have vaped international ejuices that are different and yummy!






Thanks @theecigstore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## PeterHarris (28/1/16)

I was in dire need of an upgrade.
So I decided on getting a evic mini.
I still like the 1 battery devices.





Oh and some juices.
I expected more from Debbie does doughnuts. Don't get me wrong its a good juice, i get a subblte cinnamon flavor, but it not bad.
testing the biscuit dreams now....

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/16)

PeterHarris said:


> I was in dire need of an upgrade.
> So I decided on getting a evic mini.
> I still like the 1 battery devices.



I must say I'm really impressed with the Evic Mini! Small and neat and easy to use! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I'm really impressed with the Evic Mini! Small and neat and easy to use! Chicken Dinner!


i still haven't used it. they sent me a gold one, so im waiting for them to come collect it and deliver my grey one..... its killing me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (28/1/16)

Oh this is my old mod. 
Cloupor mini.. 
Lol










Don't judge this is a work horse... 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (28/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Ruby roo juices lane Cove are so Its been a while since i have vaped international ejuices that are different and yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also in love with Ruby Roo's juices. So fresh and juicy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  VaporDNA had a sale!
> View attachment 44321
> View attachment 44322
> View attachment 44323
> ...


Nice sale @Rob Fisher. Just my view regarding the Subtanks - you can be certain that when you build & wick them, fill em up & fire them, they're just not going to leak unless you've got a dud. They're "vaping icons" in their own right.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Pixstar (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  VaporDNA had a sale!
> View attachment 44321
> View attachment 44322
> View attachment 44323
> ...


When are you opening the vape store? Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

PeterHarris said:


> I was in dire need of an upgrade.
> So I decided on getting a evic mini.
> I still like the 1 battery devices.
> 
> ...


 Nice, I got mine yesterday too  What tank are you using on the Evic Mini @Rob Fisher & @PeterHarris ?


----------



## PeterHarris (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Nice, I got mine yesterday too  What tank are you using on the Evic Mini @Rob Fisher & @PeterHarris ?


Subtank mini


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

D


PeterHarris said:


> Subtank mini


 Does it fit Nicely?


----------



## wiesbang (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> D
> 
> Does it fit Nicely?


If you build coils the griffin is also nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper (28/1/16)

I also is a subtank mini on my eVic VTC. It is awesome! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> D
> 
> Does it fit Nicely?


Fits well & you have a well balanced setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Deckie said:


> Fits well & you have a well balanced setup.


 Awesome, going to use mine on the Evic Mini now too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (28/1/16)

Thanks @Petrus. 
Regulated squonker.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Be careful using Lemon ejuice in the Nebox as lemon is a known plastic tank cracker.


Thanks, I use the lemon cream in my Subox Mini exclusively

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> How are you finding the Cubis @Robert Howes



The Cubis is lovely. Easy to set up and easy to fill. It is leak free (so far) Quality of flavor and vape production is pretty much on par with my previous kangertech tanks that were used almost exclusively. The only thing that remains to be seen is how long the coils last. I would definitely recommend it to newbies and experienced vapers alike who do not want to fiddle and build their own coils. 
I did however buy the Crius at the same time and although its not the same as it is an RBA tank I am super impressed with it so the Cubis has had no where near as much attention as it would normally have got as I can not put the Crius down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO (28/1/16)

Thanks to sir vape and atomix vapes.
Ordered yesterday and this morning i was blessed with goooodies    

Sir vape 
,



Atomix



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Robert Howes said:


> The Cubis is lovely. Easy to set up and easy to fill. It is leak free (so far) Quality of flavor and vape production is pretty much on par with my previous kangertech tanks that were used almost exclusively. The only thing that remains to be seen is how long the coils last. I would definitely recommend it to newbies and experienced vapers alike who do not want to fiddle and build their own coils.
> I did however buy the Crius at the same time and although its not the same as it is an RBA tank I am super impressed with it so the Cubis has had no where near as much attention as it would normally have got as I can not put the Crius down.


 
I got my Cubis yesterday afternoon and I've been trying it on and off, to me the taste is definitely different to the Kangertech Tanks, I'm assuming its the coil. I don't build coils so I'm kind of stuck with the commercial options . Hopefully I can get used to it because I bought two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (28/1/16)

Juicy Joes and Atomix Vapes! Awesome Service... thanks!
Got some Nostalgia Fog Weaver and Foggs The Pacific from Juicy Joes and a Fountain V2 RDA (because it looks interesting lol) with a few concentrates to replenish the flavour collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> I got my Cubis yesterday afternoon and I've been trying it on and off, to me the taste is definitely different to the Kangertech Tanks, I'm assuming its the coil. I don't build coils so I'm kind of stuck with the commercial options . Hopefully I can get used to it because I bought two.


Which coil are you using and at what power?


----------



## Robert Howes (28/1/16)

what coils were you using on the sub tanks and what are you using now?


----------



## Stosta (28/1/16)

Last bit of Vapemail for a while I think! NO prizes for guessing where from, But stolked with the stickers thrown in! Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Andre said:


> Which coil are you using and at what power?


 .5 ohm Coil Ive been playing with temp and wattage .. slightly confusing on the Evic Mini, when I put it onto temp at 290 my wattage is about 19.

On wattage mode Im on around 25


----------



## GlacieredPyro (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> .5 ohm Coil Ive been playing with temp and wattage .. slightly confusing on the Evic Mini, when I put it onto temp at 290 my wattage is about 19.
> 
> On wattage mode Im on around 25



You can adjust the temp mode power by hitting the fire button 3 times, then tapping the minus button until the wattage flashes.. Then adjust using plus button. To lower it you have to pass 75 going up and then it'll roll over to 0 again. Fire to exit settings mode. et viola.


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> .5 ohm Coil Ive been playing with temp and wattage .. slightly confusing on the Evic Mini, when I put it onto temp at 290 my wattage is about 19.
> 
> On wattage mode Im on around 25


Joyetech recommends the 0.5 ohm coil to be used in normal power mode only. Between 15 and 30 W. I find it best to start at around 18 W and work up. Most of the juices I tried were good between 18 and 25 W. Remember to pre-wet the coil head. If not, let it stand for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Robert Howes said:


> what coils were you using on the sub tanks and what are you using now?


 .5 on the Subtanks @Robert Howes


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Andre said:


> Joyetech recommends the 0.5 ohm coil to be used in normal power mode only. Between 15 and 30 W. I find it best to start at around 18 W and work up. Most of the juices I tried were good between 18 and 25 W. Remember to pre-wet the coil head. If not, let it stand for at least 5 minutes.


 Its the new SS316 coil and there is a temp mode option for that coil ? Lolol.. Im so confused.. going to try the power mode at a lower power and see.


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Its the new SS316 coil and there is a temp mode option for that coil ? Lolol.. Im so confused.. going to try the power mode at a lower power and see.


 For me the spit back is hectic on this tank.. just got a mouth full of liquid


----------



## Ernest (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> .5 ohm Coil Ive been playing with temp and wattage .. slightly confusing on the Evic Mini, when I put it onto temp at 290 my wattage is about 19.
> 
> On wattage mode Im on around 25


Did you put your .5 ohm coil in TC mode?


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> You can adjust the temp mode power by hitting the fire button 3 times, then tapping the minus button until the wattage flashes.. Then adjust using plus button. To lower it you have to pass 75 going up and then it'll roll over to 0 again. Fire to exit settings mode. et viola.


 Aaaah, Thank-you @GlacieredPyro


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Its the new SS316 coil and there is a temp mode option for that coil ? Lolol.. Im so confused.. going to try the power mode at a lower power and see.


SS can be used in both modes, and you can do with this one too, but Joyetech says you will get a vape experience of only 2 stars as opposed to 5 stars in power mode. I have only used it in power mode and it is 5 star for me. Spitting - try firing it a second or two without vaping, just to clear the juice on the outside of the coil. Also play with the air flow setting a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Did you put your .5 ohm coil in TC mode?


 I did ?


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Andre said:


> SS can be used in both modes, and you can do with this one too, but Joyetech says you will get a vape experience of only 2 stars as opposed to 5 stars in power mode. I have only used it in power mode and it is 5 star for me. Spitting - try firing it a second or two without vaping, just to clear the juice on the outside of the coil. Also play with the air flow setting a bit.


 You've been such a huge help @Andre  Thank-you.... Okay, set at 20 whats and done as you said.. Ill give this more a chance and report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> I did ?


Oh, it SS. Nevermind, all good.


----------



## Genosmate (28/1/16)

First proper vape mail for a while.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Nice, I got mine yesterday too  What tank are you using on the Evic Mini @Rob Fisher & @PeterHarris ?



Testing the Tron Tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (28/1/16)

My "I am broke" vape mail today! The blue and purple seal rings!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## isiemoe (28/1/16)

how is alfA liquid @Genosmate


----------



## Silver (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the Tron Tank.



Please tell me how you find it @Rob Fisher


----------



## hands (28/1/16)

Thank you @Paulie i am exited to try these.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (28/1/16)

hands said:


> Thank you @Paulie i am exited to try these.
> View attachment 44360



wow that handwriting.. as I suspected, Paulie must be a doctor, Dr. Juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

isiemoe said:


> how is alfA liquid @Genosmate


I have just tried the Dragon Oil from them. Like it a lot, unique and refreshing with some sweet. A mixture of Strawberry, Aniseed, Lime and Eucalyptus, with the Aniseed just a back burner. Pink Pulps and Yuzu Kiss to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

Black Lime juice and Cubis coil heads from VapeClub. Thank you for the bonus coil units, @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl, much appreciated.

Berry Blaze (for daughter in law) and CLR coil heads from Vapour Mountain. Thanks @Oupa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/16)

Silver said:


> Please tell me how you find it @Rob Fisher



@Silver I think I prefer it to the Cubis tank but it's a close call... it's also a mouth to lung tank... one thing I do like is that is seems to be a LOT quieter than the Cubis. But if I'm honest the flavour with the Cubis is better. I disliked the Cubis a lot when I first got it but I persevered because @Andre raved about it... and I'm glad he did because it is growing on me. I still far prefer the Trinity Cap on the Subtank mini with gClaptons by a long way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver I think I prefer it to the Cubis tank but it's a close call... it's also a mouth to lung tank... one thing I do like is that is seems to be a LOT quieter than the Cubis. But if I'm honest the flavour with the Cubis is better. I disliked the Cubis a lot when I first got it but I persevered because @Andre raved about it... and I'm glad he did because it is growing on me. I still far prefer the Trinity Cap on the Subtank mini with gClaptons by a long way.


No doubt the Cubis is noisier than most of these type of tanks - airflow from top to bottom and back to top. HRH immediately said no thank you when she took a toot - too noisy for her. But, I will bring her around still. She also uses the TRON with CLR (rebuildable) coil head. Can't wait to try the CLR for the Cubis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Your going to LOVE the Nebox


WOW, it is a great little mod. I like lots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (28/1/16)

Some new juices to try out. The Red Velvet is quite interesting and NPD 8 as well. The others are all great, but The Milk is brilliant! Already ordered another 100ml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (28/1/16)

Andre said:


> No doubt the Cubis is noisier than most of these type of tanks - airflow from top to bottom and back to top. HRH immediately said no thank you when she took a toot - too noisy for her. But, I will bring her around still. She also uses the TRON with CLR (rebuildable) coil head. Can't wait to try the CLR for the Cubis.


Joyetech has an RBA for the Cubis on the way...
http://www.joyetech.com/product/bf-rba-head/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al (29/1/16)

Christos said:


> Thanks @Petrus.
> Regulated squonker.
> View attachment 44332



Hi @Christos. If you could please give me the name of the vendor where you bought that RDA? I am really keen on getting that Aromamizer dripper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (29/1/16)

Big_Al said:


> Hi @Christos. If you could please give me the name of the vendor where you bought that RDA? I am really keen on getting that Aromamizer dripper!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it off the classifieds but Vape Cartel used to stock them. PM @KieranD.

To be frank its in my cupboard at the moment. I put a cyclone on the mod and am happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/1/16)

isiemoe said:


> how is alfA liquid @Genosmate


Don't know,this is the first time I've ordered some,will let you know when I try it.


----------



## Jakes351 (29/1/16)

moonunit said:


> Some new juices to try out. The Red Velvet is quite interesting and NPD 8 as well. The others are all great, but The Milk is brilliant! Already ordered another 100ml
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That Red Velvet is epic! Quite interesting indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (29/1/16)

moonunit said:


> Some new juices to try out. The Red Velvet is quite interesting and NPD 8 as well. The others are all great, but The Milk is brilliant! Already ordered another 100ml
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha and here i wanted to say I will take the milk from ya  

How is the NDP #8?


----------



## Robert Howes (29/1/16)

Yeah baby, surprise vape mail because I only expected it next week. Thanks vapor mountain. Now I can try the much talked about xxx porn juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/1/16)

WOW, that is alot of juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Yeah baby, surprise vape mail because I only expected it next week. Thanks vapor mountain. Now I can try the much talked about xxx porn juice.
> View attachment 44377



Now that is the way to buy juice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Robert Howes (29/1/16)

hehe, I do not like to run out of my ADV juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

moonunit said:


> Some new juices to try out. The Red Velvet is quite interesting and NPD 8 as well. The others are all great, but The Milk is brilliant! Already ordered another 100ml
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @moonunit. Where did you buy the 5 points?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (29/1/16)

Some new juices for testing ...

Thanks to the lads at Atomix vapes @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jprossouw (29/1/16)

Some awesome vape mail from uncle @Rob Fisher, thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (29/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi @moonunit. Where did you buy the 5 points?


 @BiddyBubby from Five points on Facebook, Placed an order for 3 bottles yesterday  Just search them .


----------



## Chezzig (29/1/16)

Andre said:


> Found this advice on a Cubis thread on ECF:
> 
> "_Regarding spitback... if it's spitting or flooding, flip it upside down, fire it, and you should be good to go. Another distro just told me, and the tank I was hating with a passion is back in my good graces. Seriously that spitback was like molten lava in my mouth._".


 Thanks @


Andre said:


> Found this advice on a Cubis thread on ECF:
> 
> "_Regarding spitback... if it's spitting or flooding, flip it upside down, fire it, and you should be good to go. Another distro just told me, and the tank I was hating with a passion is back in my good graces. Seriously that spitback was like molten lava in my mouth._".


 
@Andre, Im def going to try that.. I gave up on the tank yesterday.. the spit back was even going as far as the back of my throat 
And I have two of these tanks


----------



## Nimatek (29/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Thanks @
> 
> 
> @Andre, Im def going to try that.. I gave up on the tank yesterday.. the spit back was even going as far as the back of my throat
> And I have two of these tanks


Sell me the black one!


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> @BiddyBubby from Five points on Facebook, Placed an order for 3 bottles yesterday  Just search them .


Thanks @Chezzig will search them on FB now. Which ones did you order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Thanks @
> 
> 
> @Andre, Im def going to try that.. I gave up on the tank yesterday.. the spit back was even going as far as the back of my throat
> And I have two of these tanks


Hope you get it right. I have had about 1 spitback per tank, but nothing major or bothersome. What I have also read is that some peeps fiddle a bit with the spitback screen on top of the coil unit (as screwed off). Seems they just pressed in in a tad, which resulted in better flavour and less spitback.


----------



## Clouder (29/1/16)

Vapemail BABY! And there's more coming!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chezzig (29/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Sell me the black one!


 Done!!! How do we do this? lololol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (29/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thanks @Chezzig will search them on FB now. Which ones did you order?


 Cool  I got Loops, Milk and Strawnana

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/1/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/1/16)

@kevkev You sir are a class act, thank you so much, the mentos was next level awesome, it put a smile on my face instantly 

A little back story for you all, my friend stopped vaping but said he was interested in a Atomic dripper, so I put a thread up in the wanted section looking for one but got no responses. So I made another thread looking for small drippers just so that I can get my buddy off the smokes, enter KevKev, the man himself says, "hey, I've got what you need, pm you details and its all yours!" 2 days later I get an aramex package with everything I mentioned in my wanted ad   And some Mentos  

Its people like KevKev that make this community a pleasure to be apart of. 





I called my buddy Carl to come check out my new bodyboard I just bought, cant wait to see his face when I pull out the atomic instead

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## sneakydino (29/1/16)

I gotta say after smelling the weiner juice, I feel lyk drinking it

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DoubleD (29/1/16)

sneakydino said:


> I gotta say after smelling the weiner juice, I feel lyk drinking it
> View attachment 44426

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Casper (29/1/16)

Clouder said:


> Vapemail BABY! And there's more coming!
> View attachment 44395


Thanks for the XXX. 

Epic sous!!


----------



## Big_Al (29/1/16)

@Christos thanks for the heads up! 
I will give KieranD a buzz. I wasn't keen on a dripper but after using their RDTA I'm very interested in giving dripping a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig0 (29/1/16)

Hi all. 

I'm so frikken exited I can pop an artery! I got the Smok Koopor 200w TC mod and Aromamizer RDTA from Vape King (excellent service and quick delivery btw) last month but couldn't afford the rest of the stuff. 











Until this week when payday visited again and I was able to get the rest. Think it's gonna be a late night tonight...

Coilmaster 521 tab cotton and Wirebox from Vape Cartel and tools from Vape King. Once again, excellent service from both vendors. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/16)

Craig0 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm so frikken exited I can pop an artery! I got the Smok Koopor 200w TC mod and Aromamizer RDTA from Vape King (excellent service and quick delivery btw) last month but couldn't afford the rest of the stuff.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's quite a haul! 

Enjoy


----------



## Craig0 (29/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow! That's quite a haul!
> 
> Enjoy


Hehehe. Thanks @BumbleBee, I've been enjoying for about 7 hours already! Vaping like a train. Choo choo!

Gonna try making a coil or 10 now, will post to the applicable thread if something decent comes out...

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

Craig0 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm so frikken exited I can pop an artery! I got the Smok Koopor 200w TC mod and Aromamizer RDTA from Vape King (excellent service and quick delivery btw) last month but couldn't afford the rest of the stuff.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Have fun!


----------



## Silver (29/1/16)

Craig0 said:


> Hehehe. Thanks @BumbleBee, I've been enjoying for about 7 hours already! Vaping like a train. Choo choo!
> 
> Gonna try making a coil or 10 now, will post to the applicable thread if something decent comes out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk



Go for it @Craig0 
Enjoy to the max
Tell us what juice are you vaping and how does it taste?


----------



## Silver (29/1/16)

DoubleD said:


> @kevkev You sir are a class act, thank you so much, the mentos was next level awesome, it put a smile on my face instantly
> 
> A little back story for you all, my friend stopped vaping but said he was interested in a Atomic dripper, so I put a thread up in the wanted section looking for one but got no responses. So I made another thread looking for small drippers just so that I can get my buddy off the smokes, enter KevKev, the man himself says, "hey, I've got what you need, pm you details and its all yours!" 2 days later I get an aramex package with everything I mentioned in my wanted ad   And some Mentos
> 
> ...



Epic post @DoubleD and awesome initiative for your buddy. You must let us know what he thinks

@kevkev - that was a mighty fine gesture! Salute!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Craig0 (29/1/16)

Silver said:


> Go for it @Craig0
> Enjoy to the max
> Tell us what juice are you vaping and how does it taste?


Will do @Silver!

I'm currently rotating TVS Caramel 0.8 nic, Motley Brew's(MB) Grateful Red 0 nic, MB Almost Famous 0 nic, MB Froot Fighters 6mg nic and Vape King's Gummyberry juice and Cotton candy. They are all really nice. 

Have a lot of problems vaping all the Motley Brew juices in my iJust2 though but I believe that is a topic for another thread.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al (30/1/16)

@Christos thanks for the heads up! 
I will give KieranD a buzz. I wasn't keen on a dripper but after using their RDTA I'm very interested in giving dripping a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> Epic post @DoubleD and awesome initiative for your buddy. You must let us know what he thinks
> 
> @kevkev - that was a mighty fine gesture! Salute!



He absolutely loved it, I wish I had recorded the smile on his face this afternoon  He didn't have his mvp on him when he came around (bad planning on my part) but we set the atomic up on my dotmod mech while going through a coil building learning session ah la DoubleD style and spent about 2 and half hours raiding my juice drawer, it was so much fun.

Only down side is, when he got home and screwed the atomic on his MVP, the resistance was reading 0.0Ω. I suggested that it might be the 510 connection on the mvp not making contact with atomic but he still couldn't sort it out. He's coming over tomorrow after work for me to have a look at it, pretty sure I'll get it running for him tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robert Howes (30/1/16)

DoubleD said:


> @kevkev You sir are a class act, thank you so much, the mentos was next level awesome, it put a smile on my face instantly
> 
> A little back story for you all, my friend stopped vaping but said he was interested in a Atomic dripper, so I put a thread up in the wanted section looking for one but got no responses. So I made another thread looking for small drippers just so that I can get my buddy off the smokes, enter KevKev, the man himself says, "hey, I've got what you need, pm you details and its all yours!" 2 days later I get an aramex package with everything I mentioned in my wanted ad   And some Mentos
> 
> ...


well done KevKev. awesome.


----------



## Clouder (30/1/16)

Have to say, I use to love Vapour Mountain's soft jooooos bottles, but now, it seems they changed they've changed bottle suppliers, and now the bottles are hard but have thinner drippers on. @Rob Fisher

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/16)

Clouder said:


> Have to say, I use to love Vapour Mountain's soft jooooos bottles, but now, it seems they changed they've changed bottle suppliers, and now the bottles are hard but have thinner drippers on. @Rob Fisher



I hadn't noticed a change? But I only buy 100ml bottles these days and they are simply perfect! I in fact decant my Foggs Milky Way and other juices into empty Vapour Mountain 100ml bottles because they are just perfect. Maybe @Oupa has changed the 30ml bottles?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova69 (30/1/16)

Some milky goodness

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (30/1/16)

Vape mail arrived!
SX Mini M class, the guy threw in a Smok RSBT Hybrid for free! (Seems being friendly in the vape community is global!)
Then Zampebox also arrived today, testing it out on the plumeveil

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  A good way to start the week! Some new juice to taste from Ruby Roo's Juice range!



And Hi Ho @Silver is always talking about his EVOD so I thought I would buy one of these vintage tanks to try it out again... only problem is I no longer have any ego styled batteries or connectors.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (1/2/16)

Use the EVOD on your Mini Volt oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  A good way to start the week! Some new juice to taste from Ruby Roo's Juice range!
> View attachment 44563
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/accessories-accessories/510-to-ego-adapter/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (1/2/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> Vape mail arrived!
> SX Mini M class, the guy threw in a Smok RSBT Hybrid for free! (Seems being friendly in the vape community is global!)
> Then Zampebox also arrived today, testing it out on the plumeveil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Too much yummy ! Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

skola said:


> Use the EVOD on your Mini Volt oom @Rob Fisher



Will do just as soon as I get a 510 to ego adapter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  A good way to start the week! Some new juice to taste from Ruby Roo's Juice range!
> View attachment 44563
> 
> 
> ...



I use mine in the old Sigelei 30w Tube. I think you might have one as well @Rob Fisher

Looks awful but does the job....


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

Kaizer said:


> I use mine in the old Sigelei 30w Tube. I think you might have one as well @Rob Fisher
> 
> Looks awful but does the job....



Oh WOW! All these years and I never knew there was a little ego connection under that cap! Thanks @Kaizer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

Kaizer said:


> Looks awful but does the job....



It does indeed look pretty kak... but at least I'm operational!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Petrus (1/2/16)

Haha, @Rob Fisher it looks like an upside down gymmer.


Rob Fisher said:


> It does indeed look pretty kak... but at least I'm operational!
> View attachment 44567

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It does indeed look pretty kak... but at least I'm operational!
> View attachment 44567



Yup, definitely not something to take out of the house.
I use it as my voop setup but at least the sigelei is now out of retirement.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Robert Howes (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It does indeed look pretty kak... but at least I'm operational!
> View attachment 44567



Not very pretty at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

@Rob Fisher I am so glad you got an Evod!

Just one question. Is that the Evod1 or the 2? Yours has a metal drip tip and mine has the plastic. I think you might have the Evod2. If so, I think it's the one with a dual coil not a single. 

For the record, I prefer the vape on the single Evod1. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

PS - am also very keen to hear about the Ruby Roo juices - that is so cool!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It does indeed look pretty kak... but at least I'm operational!
> View attachment 44567



Looks like you're going to be doing some welding with that thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouder (1/2/16)

I'll just leave this here...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob FisherFor the record, I prefer the vape on the single Evod1. Hehe



Back to the drawing board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Back to the drawing board.



Give it a try anyway Rob, you might like it...
Sorry to give you more work to do - Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Casper (1/2/16)

Clouder said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> View attachment 44572


Where is mine?????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (1/2/16)

@Casper gaan koop een!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (1/2/16)

Vapemail from USA VCMT and glass tank for aromamiser

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Casper (1/2/16)

Nice! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

@Paulie 

Looks awesome

We expect a full and detailed review soon!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/2/16)

Thanks @Sir Vape and @BigGuy .

Temporary tanks for the moment! 
One for me and one for a colleague.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/2/16)

Love the Aromamizer !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Love the Aromamizer !!!!!


I want to put a goblin mini v2 on it but the v2 is not available yet. Im thinking of an aromamiser 3ml for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/2/16)

Christos said:


> I want to put a goblin mini v2 on it but the v2 is not available yet. Im thinking of an aromamiser 3ml for it.


Probably wait for mini v2. The 3ml is still quite big, and will have that slight over hang.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/16)

Some juice in from @Zeki Hilmi at VooDoo Vapour, #2 is a truly delicious mix and definitely one of my favourites despite these really annoying bottles. Trying #6 and Jack the Ripper for the first time. I ordered a 6mg and a 12mg of each because I am trying to lower my nic, primarily because 12mg is getting really hard to find.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Probably wait for mini v2. The 3ml is still quite big, and will have that slight over hang.


Still need a small tank for this mod. Not sure if I should wait for the goblin v2 mini or go for the one that is available.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/16)

Christos said:


> Still need a small tank for this mod. Not sure if I should wait for the goblin v2 mini or go for the one that is available.


I'm using a Monster Kayfun on my Mini Volt, with the Nano tank it is compact enough and it's a single coil tank so the mod doesn't need to work too hard.


----------



## Christos (1/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm using a Monster Kayfun on my Mini Volt, with the Nano tank it is compact enough and it's a single coil tank so the mod doesn't need to work too hard.


Pics?

Also is it the v3 monster? Did the nano kit come in the box?


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/16)

Christos said:


> Pics?
> 
> Also is it the v3 monster? Did the nano kit come in the box?


It's the V2, I don't think the V3 comes with the nano option.

I've posted a few pics here....
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-mini-volt-thread.t19037/#post-319572

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## isiemoe (1/2/16)

Thanks @GadgetFreak I'm loving this setup and I got pangalactic gargleblaster from @thelungbrewery this joose is epic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (1/2/16)

Not strictly speaking vape mail more 'vape collect'.
A shiny Cubis tank and 5 clapton 1.5ohm coil heads.




The reason the Cubis tank is in bits and pieces (now there's a good song tittle ) is because it is new and I like to rinse it out before I use it.

Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stefan (1/2/16)

The griffin rta and evic arrived today...smiles For days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Not strictly speaking vape mail more 'vape collect'.
> A shiny Cubis tank and 5 clapton 1.5ohm coil heads.
> 
> View attachment 44602
> ...


I did not even know it could be so taken apart. How do you get the air flow cover off?


----------



## wiesbang (1/2/16)

Stefan said:


> The griffin rta and evic arrived today...smiles For days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed. Its a awesome combo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (1/2/16)

Andre said:


> I did not even know it could be so taken apart. How do you get the air flow cover off?


Hi @Andre I'll use the names given by Cubis in the manual.
The 'vent pipe' / 'mouthpiece base' just unscrews from the 'atomizer base' by unscrewing them the 'vent ring' nearly falls off as there is nothing to hold it in place. The o ring may hold it so just pull it off (a gentle pull).

Have a practice by unscrewing the 'vent pipe' / 'mouthpiece base' one turn (or so) and you will notice the 'vent ring' can be lifted up a small amount.
It is meant to come off.
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/16)

That's great news! Can we look forward to some elegant looking droppers?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (1/2/16)

@BumbleBee you can indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Some juice in from @Zeki Hilmi at VooDoo Vapour, #2 is a truly delicious mix and definitely one of my favourites despite these really annoying bottles. Trying #6 and Jack the Ripper for the first time. I ordered a 6mg and a 12mg of each because I am trying to lower my nic, primarily because 12mg is getting really hard to find.
> 
> View attachment 44585
> View attachment 44586



Agreed, #2 is awesome, I'm finally trying out #4 right now, its exactly as described, delicious  Will order #6 next  
Hate that the bottles dont have droppers though


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/16)

DoubleD said:


> Agreed, #2 is awesome, I'm finally trying out #4 right now, its exactly as described, delicious  Will order #6 next
> Hate that the bottles dont have droppers though


Most of the screw caps don't close properly either, they seem to want to unscrew themselves. I'm so glad that Zeki is moving over to proper droppers 

Jack the Ripper is pretty damn awesome, it's a baked apple not tart or sour and a good helping of sweetness. The #6 smells divine, definitely blackcurrant, can't wait to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/2/16)

Sir Vape delivery

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nightwalker (2/2/16)

Andddd Vapeking has delivered my fishbone plus. Hell yeah.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GlacieredPyro (2/2/16)

I couldn't wait. So my vape mail was unpacked before my phone could take a pic.
(Everything except the rolo)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Some new juices from @Sprint
Looking forward to dripping the Cloud Sauce when I get home  








Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

This Vape Mat is incredible! I can't wait to set it up at my station at home! I'm not one to be drawn into the "does size matter" debate, but this thing is BIG!!! And the quality is like a real nice mousepad. And I got me some Voodoo Gravestone and NDP Glace à la fraise to taste as well! Thanks @Zeki Hilmi , you did an amazing job following up on special requests from a difficult customer!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/2/16)

@Stosta Hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (2/2/16)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 44702
> 
> 
> 
> This Vape Mat is incredible! I can't wait to set it up at my station at home! I'm not one to be drawn into the "does size matter" debate, but this thing is BIG!!! And the quality is like a real nice mousepad. And I got me some Voodoo Gravestone and NDP Glace à la fraise to taste as well! Thanks @Zeki Hilmi , you did an amazing job following up on special requests from a difficult customer!


Ok now I also want one! Need to go sell a liver quick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OreO (2/2/16)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 44702
> 
> 
> 
> This Vape Mat is incredible! I can't wait to set it up at my station at home! I'm not one to be drawn into the "does size matter" debate, but this thing is BIG!!! And the quality is like a real nice mousepad. And I got me some Voodoo Gravestone and NDP Glace à la fraise to taste as well! Thanks @Zeki Hilmi , you did an amazing job following up on special requests from a difficult customer!


Hey stosta

Can u please describe the mat material. Is it plastic or is it that fine woven material found on gaming mouse pads.

Regardless it looks amazing. Good job zeki

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

@wiesbang They real reasonable at R250 - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-mouse-mats.t18893/#post-318065

@OreO I'm not sure if we are talking about the same thing, but it isn't a cheap version of a mouse pad and I'm stoked with it (as a non-competitive gamer), here's a close up of the back, hope it answers your question...


----------



## OreO (2/2/16)

@Stosta

I was actually talking of the surface with the image on. The top surface if i can call it that.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

OreO said:


> @Stosta
> 
> I was actually talking of the surface with the image on. The top surface if i can call it that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Oh right...




Looks like a woven something to me! Hope that helps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

@Frostbite, this is amazing. I just received an email with the tracking number for the goblin mini I ordered.
My wife received the parcel an hour ago and I placed the order last night at about 11PM.

I am really impressed with the speedy service as I was only expecting the goblin mini tomorrow afternoon!
First time ever that the parcel arrived before the tracking number. To say I am impressed is putting it mildly.

Thanks AtomixVapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (2/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh right...
> 
> View attachment 44713
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks stosta.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (2/2/16)

Some FivePoints Goodies for me and a few friends

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wiesbang (2/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Some FivePoints Goodies for me and a few friends
> View attachment 44714


The milk sounds super yummy.


----------



## Lushen (2/2/16)

I don't post Vape Mail, I just follow it as I would not match up to what some of you guys get 

But this mail might actually deserve a seperate thread 

Post arrive today







I ripped it open





Meet Ying and Yang 
The first T-Mods in Africa






And the leprechaun finally has some company

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

some Vape collect mail, just the Cubis, just testing it on a mech, looks great but with the 1.5 ohm clapton it would fire a 11.2W, so probably going on something else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh (2/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Some FivePoints Goodies for me and a few friends
> View attachment 44714



Ah so that's why I've got to wait for new stock on The Milk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> @Frostbite, this is amazing. I just received an email with the tracking number for the goblin mini I ordered.
> My wife received the parcel an hour ago and I placed the order last night at about 11PM.
> 
> I am really impressed with the speedy service as I was only expecting the goblin mini tomorrow afternoon!
> ...


And here is the vape mail. 
I got home and my wife is so excited because I got vape mail. 
Thank @Frostbite .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern (2/2/16)

Effjh said:


> Ah so that's why I've got to wait for new stock on The Milk!


Hahahahahah yep  I bought it all! Can you blame me??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Lushen said:


> I don't post Vape Mail, I just follow it as I would not match up to what some of you guys get
> 
> But this mail might actually deserve a seperate thread
> 
> ...


Stunning. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Frostbite (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> And here is the vape mail.
> I got home and my wife is so excited because I got vape mail.
> Thank @Frostbite .
> View attachment 44725



Always a pleasure ! Hope you both enjoy it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh (2/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Hahahahahah yep  I bought it all! Can you blame me??



 Not at all, got to thank you! It was your review that got me to try it out. Still have to try the Strawnana. Also getting some samples of a new flavour, no idea what it is going to be, but excited to try it out going by his other juices!


----------



## Wyvern (2/2/16)

Effjh said:


> Not at all, got to thank you! It was your review that got me to try it out. Still have to try the Strawnana. Also getting some samples of a new flavour, no idea what it is going to be, but excited to try it out going by his other juices!


Hahahaha Do it! Im getting my samples of the new juices next month  Weirdly as much as I really hate banana vapes, its the only one I have tasted that I wont throw away. I dont adore it, but its the best so far, aka I dont mind if my brother is vaping it and I take a pull on his mod, it wont make me naar. Same goes for the Cinadelish - I cant vape it but its the first cinamon that I dont hate out right. And I know what the new flavours are Im just under a NDA


----------



## Effjh (2/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Hahahaha Do it! Im getting my samples of the new juices next month  Weirdly as much as I really hate banana vapes, its the only one I have tasted that I wont throw away. I dont adore it, but its the best so far, aka I dont mind if my brother is vaping it and I take a pull on his mod, it wont make me naar. Same goes for the Cinadelish - I cant vape it but its the first cinamon that I dont hate out right. And I know what the new flavours are Im just under a NDA



I would demand you tell me right now! But getting it tomorrow so can wait a bit.hehe

Something to try if you feel like it, Vanilla Blast with some added rooibos concentrate goes down a treat!


----------



## Wyvern (2/2/16)

Effjh said:


> I would demand you tell me right now! But getting it tomorrow so can wait a bit.hehe
> 
> Something to try if you feel like it, Vanilla Blast with some added rooibos concentrate goes down a treat!


LOL I use it with coffee from Vapour mountain! I prefer coffee vapes over tea. Also let the Vanilla Blast rest about a month
He told me to steep the sample he gave, I put it in cupboard and forgot, a month later found it (after he reminded me) and man oh man was it good. Even tho its a vanilla - which tends to be too strong for me, after letting it steep so long it was amazing and the sample died a valiant death.


----------



## DaveH (2/2/16)

Lushen said:


> But this mail might actually deserve a seperate thread


@Lushen I agree, I would like to know your thoughts about them.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (2/2/16)

Effjh said:


> Not at all, got to thank you! It was your review that got me to try it out. Still have to try the Strawnana. Also getting some samples of a new flavour, no idea what it is going to be, but excited to try it out going by his other juices!


Think banana split with some strawberry syrup. It is great on low heat but even better when you build for 50w!

Mouth watering. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (2/2/16)

A real glamour shot 

New arrivals Goblin Mini v2 & Griffin getting the USC/Vodka treatment before use. 
The amount of crud that comes off these things in the USC is quite scary 

Looking forward to setting them up!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

method1 said:


> A real glamour shot
> 
> New arrivals Goblin Mini v2 & Griffin getting the USC/Vodka treatment before use.
> The amount of crud that comes off these things in the USC is quite scary
> ...


Where did you get the goblin mini v2 from?


----------



## method1 (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> Where did you get the goblin mini v2 from?



@Maxxis

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (2/2/16)

Lungcandy has them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

Frostbite said:


> Lungcandy has them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be using the one I just got for now. 
When the bottom screw fill starts to annoy me ill get the v2.

Also my wife doesn't vape or smoke.


----------



## method1 (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> I'll be using the one I just got for now.
> When the bottom screw fill starts to annoy me ill get the v2.
> 
> Also my wife doesn't vape or smoke.



The v1 is my all-time best tank for flavour, that bottom screw is a bit annoying but worth it.

Haven't had a chance to see how the v2 stacks up but def will be hanging onto my v1!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

method1 said:


> The v1 is my all-time best tank for flavour, that bottom screw is a bit annoying but worth it.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to see how the v2 stacks up but def will be hanging onto my v1!


Well the v1 looks wicked on the mini volt. 
I'm quite happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## method1 (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> Well the v1 looks wicked on the mini volt.
> I'm quite happy.



And with one of those sweet driptips from @Frostbite - it's even sexier (and performs better)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

method1 said:


> And with one of those sweet driptips from @Frostbite - it's even sexier (and performs better)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MorneW (2/2/16)

Thanks @wiesbang. F#$%#$ love it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## wiesbang (2/2/16)

MorneW said:


> Thanks @wiesbang. F#$%#$ love it.
> View attachment 44732







I am happy you like it bud!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Robert Howes (3/2/16)

nothing better than coming home after a long day at the office to some vape mail.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CloudmanJHB (3/2/16)

@Coppertop you have vape mail sir ! PS Vapeclub made a boo boo and forgot the one bottle so they will ship it today!

Great people and great service ! @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> @Coppertop you have vape mail sir ! PS Vapeclub made a boo boo and forgot the one bottle so they will ship it today!
> 
> Great people and great service ! @JakesSA


Oooh... Crusty Custard!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coppertop (3/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> @Coppertop you have vape mail sir ! PS Vapeclub made a boo boo and forgot the one bottle so they will ship it today!
> 
> Great people and great service ! @JakesSA


Thanks man !!! Sucks about being one short but hey will only see you Friday so... I am saving myself till then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (3/2/16)

Received my order from Vape Cartel and Vape club this morning! Cannot wait to get into these flavors! 
Still waiting for an order from Mike's Mega Mixes as well as Sir Vape! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/2/16)

Enjoy!!!

For future reference 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-490

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (3/2/16)

Thank you @Sir Vape for excellent service and speedy delivery.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Michael the Vapor (3/2/16)

Vape mail baby!! It's been a while...ordered last night and it arrived today! Thanks @Maxxis for the great service! Will be doing a review of the Dog's Life soon!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Attie (3/2/16)

Wow, the closest a tank has come to the vape I get from drippers, Vaperz Cloud Mega Tank

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/2/16)

Well not really vape mail, but will be put to vape related use.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

Vape mail from FT today. My Temple RDA (clone) 30mm









It's in the ultrasonic cleaner right now getting ready for some quad coils

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Well not really vape mail, but will be put to vape related use.


Uncle G busy with big things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (3/2/16)

Not sent but collected after work but still counts as vapemail in my books! @Lim told me my stuff arrived and i could come collect when i had time! My cuboid, cubis and crown tank! I am so happy right now!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Cespian (3/2/16)

Huge thanks to @wiesbang for my awesome vape stand! Loving the feature on the right and it will look blerry awesome once coated it with the raw linseed oil the weekend!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## wiesbang (3/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Huge thanks to @wiesbang for my awesome vape stand! Loving the feature on the right and it will look blerry awesome once coated it with the raw linseed oil the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 44841


Was only a pleasure bud!
I am so stoked to start with your custom stand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/2/16)

Shout out to @ShaneW and Sam at Juicey joes for my tasty juices my friend Carl ordered for me. I got some Nostalgia Red Killer and two from Complex Chaos, Yogi Drip and Freaky Loops 



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cespian (3/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> Was only a pleasure bud!
> I am so stoked to start with your custom stand!



The empty space on my desk (and my pedantic-ness) yearns for the custom stand. Cant Wait!!! This one leaves for my work desk tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

Cespian said:


> The empty space on my desk (and my pedantic-ness) yearns for the custom stand. Cant Wait!!! This one leaves for my work desk tomorrow.



Wait till you see what I'm making for myself and a buddy of mine. Will post once it's done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MorneW (3/2/16)

@Gazzacpt Magnum soldering irons are epic. Love my one. like 4 years old already and going strong. Used to use it daily when i was still doing a lot of electronics. Now I'm too bloody lazy. But will never part with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (3/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Wait till you see what I'm making for myself and a buddy of mine. Will post once it's done



Remember to tag me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (3/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> View attachment 44840
> 
> 
> Not sent but collected after work but still counts as vapemail in my books! @Lim told me my stuff arrived and i could come collect when i had time! My cuboid, cubis and crown tank! I am so happy right now!
> ...



@Cobrali, I am looking at a getting similar setup. Which tank would you suggest? The Cubis or the Crown? I would like to have an option of a single and dual coil setup.


----------



## Cobrali (3/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> @Cobrali, I am looking at a getting similar setup. Which tank would you suggest? The Cubis or the Crown? I would like to have an option of a single and dual coil setup.


I am also a noob at this..so i cant help u there..maybe someone else can advise us? I know the cubis rba is a single coil which is what i am waiting for..but the crown tank should also be single coil?

But once I have tried both tanks I can tell you which one I like better?
Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (3/2/16)

Are you looking for something that has stock coils or happy to build? 

Single coil I nominate the serpent and tfv4 mini. 

Dual Coil I like the aromamizer with Clapton vertical coils. I know the Griffin is good for building larger coils and crius for smaller ones. 

If you want stock coils I love the crown but note this prefers running around 75w and above to shine on the 0.5ohm coils. The rba for me is ok but airflow is way too restrictive on it. 

The tfv4 mini is great with the Clapton rba base but has stock coils as well (I prefer the crown stock coils above the smok ones). 
I still need to test the cubis but has gotten good reviews on its stock coils. Sadly we are still waiting for the rba to arrive. 

So other than me just sprouting a lot of words,what type of vape are you looking for? Could help narrow down some recommendations. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> I would like to have an option of a single and dual coil setup.


Bellus is pretty decent, Goblin mini too, both have single coil adapters in the box.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chezzig (3/2/16)

Mines arri


Wyvern said:


> Some FivePoints Goodies for me and a few friends
> View attachment 44714


Mines arriving tomorrow I hope ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/2/16)

MorneW said:


> @Gazzacpt Magnum soldering irons are epic. Love my one. like 4 years old already and going strong. Used to use it daily when i was still doing a lot of electronics. Now I'm too bloody lazy. But will never part with it


Yup this is my second one. The first was stolen a few years ago only got round to replacing it now. Have been using a cheapy 220v iron but the lead free solder and more delicate work requires this baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (3/2/16)

Thanks @Nimatek and @blujeenz for the replies. I just recently started vaping so still trying to find my feet. Would like to get the most flavor without having to burn through 30ml a day (may seem little to most people) so that is why I am looking at a single coil with the option to go to dual. Don't mind building

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (3/2/16)

Ok I would not advise the crown then! This thing is worse than a drunk Irishman given free booze for 30mins!

Cubis or subtank mini is a good choice. I love my serpent but it is only for building and only single coils. Depending on build it can be very economical on juice. 

The aromamizer give you an easy deck to build that you can use for both single or dual coils. Comes in 3ml and 6ml tanks. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (3/2/16)

Subtank Mini for sure !!!!
Can't go wrong .. Love love love mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj (3/2/16)

Currently have the Subox Mini kit and quite happy with it. Maybe just put the itch on hold for now 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Al (3/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> View attachment 44840
> 
> 
> Not sent but collected after work but still counts as vapemail in my books! @Lim told me my stuff arrived and i could come collect when i had time! My cuboid, cubis and crown tank! I am so happy right now!
> ...



@Cobrali that is a serious haul...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (3/2/16)

Start using the rba for it and see how it goes. The itch only gets worse sadly, I've owned way too many tanks in the last 3 months. But I love tinkering with all of them! 

I would look at the aromamizer, Griffin and crius to get a dual deck. It really is a good experience and flavour is different. Use one for your ADV and the other for the spoil yourself when sitting at home. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig (3/2/16)

I h


ettiennedj said:


> Currently have the Subox Mini kit and quite happy with it. Maybe just put the itch on hold for now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


i have three and I love them so much!!! Just bought the crown though , haven't tried it yet but tried it on a friends .. And oh my word!! So if anything , get the crown .. The flavor is amazing !!! I tried it with the .5 coils


----------



## Big_Al (3/2/16)

Once again, thanks again to the friendly folks at Vape King for the restock and the long awaited UD coil master kit. Can't wait to get cracking and stick some SS on the Rolly!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> @Cobrali, I am looking at a getting similar setup. Which tank would you suggest? The Cubis or the Crown? I would like to have an option of a single and dual coil setup.


Aromamizer - 60ml and 30ml tank options available, great tank. Also the subtank is a great option, as it can use stock coils and an RBA coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Aromamizer - 60ml and 30ml tank options available, great tank. Also the subtank is a great option, as it can use stock coils and an RBA coil.


60 ml or 30 ml - A bottle or two per refill? It doesn't even seem that big - impressive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/2/16)

Lingogrey said:


> 60 ml or 30 ml - A bottle or two per refill? It doesn't even seem that big - impressive!


LOL - Faceplant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coppertop (4/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> View attachment 44840
> 
> 
> Not sent but collected after work but still counts as vapemail in my books! @Lim told me my stuff arrived and i could come collect when i had time! My cuboid, cubis and crown tank! I am so happy right now!
> ...


That looks SICK !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (4/2/16)

Some more vape mail from @Sir Vape, great service as always!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (4/2/16)

Paulie said:


> Vapemail from USA VCMT and glass tank for aromamiser
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Attie said:


> Wow, the closest a tank has come to the vape I get from drippers, Vaperz Cloud Mega Tank
> 
> View attachment 44808



I wonder if any of the local vendors will be bringing in this tank. Looks great.. That airflow on the deck is huge!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (4/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> Start using the rba for it and see how it goes. The itch only gets worse sadly, I've owned way too many tanks in the last 3 months. But I love tinkering with all of them!
> 
> I would look at the aromamizer, Griffin and crius to get a dual deck. It really is a good experience and flavour is different. Use one for your ADV and the other for the spoil yourself when sitting at home.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Ok, so the Itch won. Thanks to Lindsay at Vapeclub for the assistance. Cuboid and Crown in black cos "once you go black you never go back" 

Sorry. Pic didn't upload. Post edited.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Nimatek (4/2/16)

Black tank on a black mod just fits! Enjoy them! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @VapeGrrl!  Time to test the TopTank Mini! Also time to finally test some MMM! Oh and some spare coils for the Cubis!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  Managed to nail a few Trinity Caps that arrived in advance of the main order! There are a couple left in stock until the main order arrives... stocks limited... @Sir Vape wouldn't let me take anymore because they wanted to keep some for everyone else. 

These are completely clear and don't have the black tip.



Loaded with Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream, Vapour Mountain XXX and Foggs Milky Way! 



PS: Initial stock sold. Main order arriving next week!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (4/2/16)

Vape mail!!! (Scale mail?) Been meaning to upgrade for a while.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Ok, so the Itch won. Thanks to Lindsay at Vapeclub for the assistance. Cuboid and Crown in black cos "once you go black you never go back"


Pictures or it did not happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (4/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Managed to nail a few Trinity Caps that arrived in advance of the main order! There are a couple left in stock until the main order arrives... stocks limited... @Sir Vape would let me take anymore because they wanted to keep some for everyone else.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/trinity-sub-x-glass
> 
> ...


On their site they link to the aromamizer?


----------



## ettiennedj (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Pictures or it did not happen.



Post updated. Had to bypass work pc browser.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/16)

Stosta said:


> On their site they link to the aromamizer?



Ahhhh... it looks like he quickly added the product so he could invoice me... He needs to finish adding the proper description and pricing etc... I will give him a call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (4/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Ok, so the Itch won. Thanks to Lindsay at Vapeclub for the assistance. Cuboid and Crown in black cos "once you go black you never go back"


Like mine that i took to work today?







ettiennedj said:


> Ok, so the Itch won. Thanks to Lindsay at Vapeclub for the assistance. Cuboid and Crown in black cos "once you go black you never go back"
> 
> Sorry. Pic didn't upload. Post edited.




Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (4/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh... it looks like he quickly added the product so he could invoice me... He needs to finish adding the proper description and pricing etc... I will give him a call.


Thanks! Hoping they're a little less than R565 as well, because I'm going to end up buying one no matter the cost, and I'll be in a lot of trouble if I pay that!

EDIT - Actually, looking at this thing it might be well worth that...


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/16)

Smokescreen... that was just the test order and they are gone... the proper order with the decks etc will only be arriving next week. 

They are gonna cost around R500 at a guess... they are all hand made.


----------



## Cobrali (4/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Ok, so the Itch won. Thanks to Lindsay at Vapeclub for the assistance. Cuboid and Crown in black cos "once you go black you never go back"
> 
> Sorry. Pic didn't upload. Post edited.









Like mine?  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> Like mine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Nope, the shiny SS looks way better

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (4/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Smokescreen... that was just the test order and they are gone... the proper order with the decks etc will only be arriving next week.
> 
> They are gonna cost around R500 at a guess... they are all hand made.


Closer on R600, because I will HAVE to get a gold coil as well!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

damn, I needz to get a Cuboid so bad. Nice stuff @ettiennedj and @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (4/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Managed to nail a few Trinity Caps that arrived in advance of the main order! There are a couple left in stock until the main order arrives... stocks limited... @Sir Vape wouldn't let me take anymore because they wanted to keep some for everyone else.
> 
> These are completely clear and don't have the black tip.
> View attachment 44917
> ...



Damnnnnnnn!!!!!! AAAARGH!!.. I want one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/16)

MetalGearX said:


> Damnnnnnnn!!!!!! AAAARGH!!.. I want one!



Next week there will be plenty and it's worth the wait.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Nope, the shiny SS looks way better


Looked at the silver and grey one. Couldn't make up my mind and then decided the black isn't so "bling" 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (4/2/16)

Time to test this Cuboid thing! Some juice from @Mike and also the 500ml bottle I won. Love the Sprite bottle dude!!! Thanks again for the competition and the time and effort to make such a beauty! One of a kind 
@Rob Fisher - sorry uncle, mine is bigger

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jakey (4/2/16)

Paulie said:


> Ruby roo juices lane Cove are so Its been a while since i have vaped international ejuices that are different and yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite is Alice. That juice just oozes awesomeness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (4/2/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I am so glad you got an Evod!
> 
> Just one question. Is that the Evod1 or the 2? Yours has a metal drip tip and mine has the plastic. I think you might have the Evod2. If so, I think it's the one with a dual coil not a single.
> 
> ...


@Silver I might be wrong but I had an evod 2 tank and the single coils worked in them.


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

Jakey said:


> @Silver I might be wrong but I had an evod 2 tank and the single coils worked in them.



Ah ok - you might be right

All I know is that I tried one of the dual coil Evods a while back and didnt like it - was too airy - lol
That was when I was an exclusive MTL vaper.
You know, it had that draw that was too loose to be a good MTL but I suppose way too restrictive to do a good direct lung hit.

I prefer the tight draw on the original version V1 - and the all plastic tank and tip - I am convinced it does something great for the sourness in certain fruity juices. Could also be the silica wick.


----------



## Petrus (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Nope, the shiny SS looks way better


, have you seen how good looks a black Cuboid and a black Serpent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (4/2/16)

Some flavors arrived today from MMM. 2 lime part and 1 Berry nade! Still waiting for 2 more deliveries! Cannot waif

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/2/16)

Jakey said:


> @Silver I might be wrong but I had an evod 2 tank and the single coils worked in them.


You need to take the little silicon chimney seal off a spare coil and add it to the one you're going to use in the evod2/Evod Glass, then it fits perfectly and vapes much better than the standard dual coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (4/2/16)

Update on my last message! All my parcels arrived and now I'm excited! Time to start up the mini volt 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/2/16)

You got mail......Thanks Juicy Joes for great packaging and free sample and Cartel for speedy delivery. Time for some flavor chasing

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (4/2/16)

Maluco_Ricky said:


> View attachment 44949
> 
> Some flavors arrived today from MMM. 2 lime part and 1 Berry nade! Still waiting for 2 more deliveries! Cannot waif
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Nice! I must try that Berry Nade. Did you tell @Mike you're also a mad Man United supporter? You missed out on the 'special discount' then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (4/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice! I must try that Berry Nade. Did you tell @Mike you're also a mad Man United supporter? You missed out on the 'special discount' then.


No I didn't actually! Slipped my mind! But will let him know soon enough...  haha

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (4/2/16)

So @Nimatek gave me my cuboid.... 





And then we made these beauties... 




5 wraps in the aromamizer and OMG my The Milk is even more addictive 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice! I must try that Berry Nade. Did you tell @Mike you're also a mad Man United supporter? You missed out on the 'special discount' then.



So... @Pixstar what kind of discount did you think I'd get as a Wigan supporter?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DaveH (4/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> So... @Pixstar what kind of discount did you think I'd get as a Wigan supporter?


  
Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal (4/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> So... @Pixstar what kind of discount did you think I'd get as a Wigan supporter?



Probably 20% surcharge, but that is only my opinion as a Carlisle United fan.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ettiennedj (4/2/16)

Hi Guys. So I am using Tesiyi batteries and as a total noob put them in my Cuboid. Oviaaas they got stuck. Managed to get them out but damaged the outer wrapping and had to remove it. Now they are left with the 1st layer of white wrapping, they now fit fine but is it safe to use them like this? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi Guys. So I am using Tesiyi batteries and as a total noob put them in my Cuboid. Oviaaas they got stuck. Managed to get them out but damaged the outer wrapping and had to remove it. Now they are left with the 1st layer of white wrapping, they now fit fine but is it safe to use them like this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No, they are not as the ends are not covered by the white wrapping. You have to take off the white and re-wrap them. Easy to do - just google it. Some vendors stock wraps. Even then it is still a tight fit in the Cuboid.


----------



## DaveH (4/2/16)

Hi @ettiennedj I see you are in Kempton Park. Atomix vapes have wraps and will wrap your batteries for you.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj (4/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Hi @ettiennedj I see you are in Kempton Park. Atomic vapes have wraps and will wrap your batteries for you.
> Dave


Appreciated, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Hi @ettiennedj I see you are in Kempton Park. Atomic vapes have wraps and will wrap your batteries for you.
> Dave


Ah, I was just thinking about that and wondering where I was going to get that info again. Dave to the rescue!


----------



## DaveH (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, I was just thinking about that and wondering where I was going to get that info again. Dave to the rescue!



Sorry guys it is atomixvapes not atomic  it's x not c 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (4/2/16)

We re-wrapped @Wyvern 's one LG and it took about 1min. Easy to do, just make sure the length is right and apply heat (hair dryer worked fine).
Looks better now than it did with the brown


----------



## Clouder (5/2/16)

Some sirenmail for @Casper 

It's used but at least its ALLLLLL GOOD!!


----------



## Casper (5/2/16)

Clouder said:


> Some sirenmail for @Casper
> 
> It's used bat at least its ALLLLLL GOOD!!
> View attachment 44965


Cant wait to install! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (5/2/16)

Thought this would suite this thread very nicely!  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

Maluco_Ricky said:


> View attachment 44987
> 
> 
> Thought this would suite this thread very nicely!
> ...



I wonder where they got hold of a pic of @Rob Fisher 's desk?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I wonder where they got hold of a pic of @Rob Fisher 's desk?



Not my desk! No squonkers in sight!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

..and after saying I probably wouldnt buy any more mods... tadaa iJoy Solo mini _met_ TC, seems to be a newer version than the web reviews because this one has ti ni and ss on the select screen.
It seems to be a tad smaller than the VTC mini, definitely more rounded.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not my desk! No squonkers in sight!


Judging by the tubes, grenade launchers etc it probably was back in '99 (pre squonkers)


----------



## Andre (5/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> ..and after saying I probably wouldnt buy any more mods... tadaa iJoy Solo mini _met_ TC, seems to be a newer version than the web reviews because this one has ti ni and ss on the select screen.
> It seems to be a tad smaller than the VTC mini, definitely more rounded.
> View attachment 44993


Ah, looking forward to your review on the Solo, especially how effective the temp/taste control on Kanthal is. Please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, looking forward to your review on the Solo, especially how effective the temp/taste control on Kanthal is. Please.


Im loving it, a review is definitely on the cards, once I've learnt/fiddled some more. Anything less would be a disservice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/2/16)

Thanks to @Heaven Gifts , received my prize today. Really loving this mod.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 4


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Thanks to @Heaven Gifts , received my prize today. Really loving this mod.
> View attachment 45033


Nice pic man, they should hire you as a product photog, texture, lighting, color and main interest in focus. Its a pleasure to gaze upon your work.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nice pic man, they should hire you as a product photog, texture, lighting, color and main interest in focus. Its a pleasure to gaze upon your work.


Thanks @blujeenz lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/16)

Thank you to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl at VapeClub.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/2/16)

Vape collection actually but a big thanks to @Maxxis from Lung Candy for the Serpent and Ti wire. Great guy super helpful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (7/2/16)

Vape collection from vapecartel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Big_Al (7/2/16)

Vape Mail time! Compliments of our friends at VK Randfontein.

New tank and some great juice to compliment it. Really loving the Orion Northern Star in this tank. It really starts shining at 70W.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/16)

Monday morning vapemail from @Stephen Metcalfe and Alice at AlleyCat Vapes, thank you for the speedy delivery of my @WorldWonders

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (8/2/16)

Vape Collect from @Chezzig 
A black Cubis



Thought it might look good on my Koopor Mini.



And then a free gift 5 bottles of ejuice all 6mgs - just my size 



Thank you @Chezzig really really nice of you. Luv ya 
Dave

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Vape Collect from @Chezzig
> A black Cubis
> View attachment 45318
> 
> ...


Wow @DaveH you are lucky 

Nicely done @Chezzig

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (8/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow @DaveH you are lucky
> 
> Nicely done @Chezzig



Yep ............. Don't you just love Mondays
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (8/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Vape Collect from @Chezzig
> A black Cubis
> View attachment 45318
> 
> ...


 Only a pleasure Dave and lovely to meet you 
Enjoy the Juices.. let me know what you think of them , I loved the flavours.. just cant do 6mg no more

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Vape Collect from @Chezzig
> A black Cubis
> View attachment 45318
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Enjoy.
What comes with the SS cubis @Chezzig ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveH (8/2/16)

Andre said:


> .
> What comes with the SS cubis @Chezzig ?



Too late that's sold  Good try 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (8/2/16)

This isn't exactly vape male, I bought it at a DIY shop, but the tips works on all my Atty's.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chezzig (8/2/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Enjoy.
> What comes with the SS cubis @Chezzig ?


 Sorry, That one was sold @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/16)

oooooh looky loooky 




Thanks @method1, really excited to give this a whirl

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> oooooh looky loooky
> 
> View attachment 45327
> 
> ...


Nice, haven't seen that one before


----------



## Mike (8/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> oooooh looky loooky
> 
> View attachment 45327
> 
> ...



I'm gonna have to drive to Jhb and kick that old timer's ass. Can't believe he's sending bottles out and I've not got one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (8/2/16)

Mike said:


> I'm gonna have to drive to Jhb and kick that old timer's ass. Can't believe he's sending bottles out and I've not got one!



Old timer..?? I'm only 97!

That is actually the first and only smackaroon out in the wild


----------



## Salamander (8/2/16)

Hi Petrus, cool screwdriver set. I got a similar one also from Rolson and the hex bits miss 1mm. It's got .9 then a 1.3. One of my attys needs a 1mm!


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/16)

method1 said:


> Old timer.. I'm only 97!
> 
> That is actually the first and only smackaroon out in the wild


I feel quite honoured, and you couldn't have sent it to a wilder place 

Some useless information: @method1 that post of yours was post #12345 in this thread

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (8/2/16)

method1 said:


> Old timer..?? I'm only 97!
> 
> That is actually the first and only smackaroon out in the wild



I'll give you a smackaroo alright

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveH (8/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Some useless information: @method1 that post of yours was post #12345 in this thread



Good cricket score ..... 123 for 5 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (8/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Good cricket score ..... 123 for 5
> Dave


Sounds like our Proteas lately...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (8/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Sounds like our Proteas lately...


Yep  not sure what has gone wrong 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Yep  not sure what has gone wrong
> Dave


Probably the sub-continent gambling cartels have their hooks in them again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (8/2/16)

This little beauty arrived at my office earlier, thanks again @VapeSnow for organizing!







Now to get a Goblin mini V2 in black to match


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paulie (8/2/16)

ANML fury 






Its so nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Ripstorm (8/2/16)

Mike said:


> Vape mail!!! (Scale mail?) Been meaning to upgrade for a while.



Ohhh Mike you gotta tell me where you bought those scales from. I'm using an el-cheapo at the moment. Gets the job done, but the auto-off after 30secs is working on my nerves!


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/16)

Great service from Valley Vapour's @drew means vape mail time. 
as the saying goes, if you cant find it, make it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kayzer (9/2/16)

Thanks @Mike. My eB are stronger than the ZAR!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Must try that Berry Naude, heard some good reviews.....and I love citrus flavours


----------



## Paulie (9/2/16)

Aoelus lite 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Paulie said:


> Aoelus lite


Stunning. Like the airflow design - looks great for BF too. Enjoy and please do tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kayzer (9/2/16)

It's arriving in drips and drops




Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OreO (9/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> It's arriving in drips and drops
> 
> View attachment 45430
> 
> ...


Lol touche well worded   



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Vapers Corner!  Free gift is a nice touch!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BibbyBubbly (9/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Vapers Corner!  Free gift is a nice touch!
> View attachment 45434


Hey @Rob Fisher , off topic, but I see you have one more post to go then you are on 15,000. Zee Wiz!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (9/2/16)

It's Vape mail Time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/2/16)

Joint buy has arrived @Coppertop ! 

Cannot wait to fire up this clapton deck

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Coppertop (9/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Joint buy has arrived @Coppertop !
> 
> Cannot wait to fire up this clapton deck


Hell's yeah !!! That coils looks a bit "wide" if you catch what i am saying


----------



## Greyz (9/2/16)

I needed some SS wire and a new snips too. Thought I'd give @Vapers Corner a try (first purchase I bought from them)
Parcel arrived an hour ago. Free juice (Crimson Cream) with free shipping for a measly R245 order! Now that's impressive.

PS: How did you guys know I have a thing for Strawberry Cream juice...... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (9/2/16)

Went and collected my own vape mail. What a damn nice place. Worth the time.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

What mod is that ?


----------



## GlacieredPyro (9/2/16)

My rolo with the skin from the sirs and an smpl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig (9/2/16)

Lookie here from @Vapers Corner !! Awesome service, free delivery and a free gift .. Def smells like caramel .. I'm floored!! Forgot to add in the batteries

I bought too.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## wiesbang (9/2/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Went and collected my own vape mail. What a damn nice place. Worth the time.
> View attachment 45468
> View attachment 45469


That skin!!
I need one for my vtc
I heart skulls

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kayzer (9/2/16)

The cover looks great. Must has! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/2/16)

Tfv4 and cuboid in black... thanks @Lim really goes out of his way to set you up!
Versatility on this tank and understated look of the cuboid won me over now lets see...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Craig0 (9/2/16)

Thanks Vapers Corner. You'll definitely see more of me...

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/16)

Thanks @Oupa for the Juice Special... should have enough VM XXX to last the week!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/16)

EPIC Vape Mail Baby! 

Ever since I saw this one created I have had my eye on it and @Genosmate finally decided to let it go to it's rightful home! Thank you John you are very special!

Ladies and Gentlemen may I introduce you to Casper the white JB Mod!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Lushen (10/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> EPIC Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Ever since I saw this one created I have had my eye on it and @Genosmate finally decided to let it go to it's rightful home! Thank you John you are very special!
> 
> ...


 
Now that is absolutely GORGEOUS! I am sure that you will thoroughly enjoy it.
Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> EPIC Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Ever since I saw this one created I have had my eye on it and @Genosmate finally decided to let it go to it's rightful home! Thank you John you are very special!
> 
> ...



You can be sure that @Clouder is now going to want one of your mods named after him too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouder (10/2/16)

Hey Oom @Rob Fisher ! That's seriously unfair!!

@blujeenz

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Here we go again... gonna try DIY...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (10/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Here we go again... gonna try DIY...
> View attachment 45565


That Creme Soda is a vanilla tasting extract and not the cream soda we are used to. The vanilla bean ice cream is nice and also slightly coco-nutty.
Enjoy the DIY!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/2/16)

Mail has arrived ...o yeah ... time for some more DIY

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Coppertop (10/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Mail has arrived ...o yeah ... time for some more DIY


Goeie donner !!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (10/2/16)

From Vapour Mountain's special (thanks @Oupa).






And my Cubis RBA heads from LungCandy. Love the complimentary vape bands - nice touch, thank you @Maxxis.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Petrus (10/2/16)

Truly epic. Thanks , @hands superior drip tips, my Billow V2 in all her glory, and the Nuppin.... Wow. What a great vape.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## hands (10/2/16)

Ooh wow that all black REO looks stunning. You need some black battery wraps

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (10/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> EPIC Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Ever since I saw this one created I have had my eye on it and @Genosmate finally decided to let it go to it's rightful home! Thank you John you are very special!
> 
> ...


@Rob Fisher , I think my Radius atty will look awsome on that Mod.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/16)

Petrus said:


> Truly epic. Thanks , @hands superior drip tips, my Billow V2 in all her glory, and the Nuppin.... Wow. What a great vape.
> View attachment 45606
> View attachment 45607


Oh wow, that thing is huge, I love it!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher , I think my Radius atty will look awsome on that Mod.



I'm sure it would @Petrus... but Casper is now very happy because she has the authentic Manta on top with my favourite wide bore drip tip from @hands and she has a new Italian squishy bottle filled with Vapour Mountain XXX and has dual 27g micro coils and is wicked with Cotton Bacon and she is in heaven... and so am I.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Robert Howes (11/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure it would @Petrus... but Casper is now very happy because she has the authentic Manta on top with my favourite wide bore drip tip from @hands and she has a new Italian squishy bottle filled with Vapour Mountain XXX and has dual 27g micro coils and is wicked with Cotton Bacon and she is in heaven... and so am I.
> 
> View attachment 45618


She?? Casper was a boy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/16)

Robert Howes said:


> She?? Casper was a boy...



I know.. but this Casper is a she... she is white and hot!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (11/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I know.. but this Casper is a she... she is white and hot!



If you want to see something white and hot go check the post I'm about to make in the lounge

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/2/16)

Thanks @Sir Vape The Trinity is awesome, works like an absolute lung buster

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blujeenz (11/2/16)

Cubis RBA coil and my first blue screwdriver whoohoo, big thanks to @Maxxis Lungcandy for the rapid/great service, that vapeband is most welcome and very handy for the slippery airflow ring.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Shane (11/2/16)

Time to get mixing! Thanks @Vapeowave

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DemonicBunnee (11/2/16)

I've been behaving very well since Vape Con, resisting all the sexy new gear hitting the selves and figured it was time to reward myself for having such good restraint...

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Attie (11/2/16)

Some mail from the USA

Phenotype top airflow cap,Aeolus lite and some terrible ANML Fury.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (11/2/16)

Thank you @Rob Fisher via @hands to make it BF

Manta RDA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Kayzer (11/2/16)

Melons
Berry Blaze
XXX




Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## th1rte3n (11/2/16)

Attie said:


> Some mail from the USA
> 
> Phenotype top airflow cap,Aeolus lite and some terrible ANML Fury.
> 
> View attachment 45678


Hey man, what do you think of the new top airflow cap for the phenotype, really interested in it?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel (11/2/16)

Thanks @Oupa

Berry Blaze
VM4
XXX

and a 10ml Tropical Ice because @Rob Fisher holds this juice in high regard.

I regret that I bought a 10ml, should have bought a 100ml Tropical Ice. 
Even though I am not a menthol fan, this juice is way to good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/16)

Big excitement 
followed by pure frustration 




The Serpent pisses juice out of the windows and the ceramic coils in the iJust2 only produce dry hits, today wasn't my day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (11/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Big excitement
> followed by pure frustration
> 
> View attachment 45718
> ...



I read another thread on the forum that the ceramic coils need to be properly primed and air removed using a syringe.

I hope you get it working as I'm keen to try the ceramic coils as well


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/16)

Lushen said:


> I read another thread on the forum that the ceramic coils need to be properly primed and air removed using a syringe.
> 
> I hope you get it working as I'm keen to try the ceramic coils as well


I'm going to try that syringe trick later, I thought a good soak and a few good cold draws would do the trick but that clearly didn't work, just hope I didn't mess the coil up, they're not cheap


----------



## jaymo (11/2/16)

The Snow wolf mini from Sir Vape..mannn am i enjoying this lil 75 watt monster

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/2/16)

jaymo said:


> The Snow wolf mini from Sir Vape..mannn am i enjoying this lil 75 watt monster


Chef juice has a weird bottle.

may I ask why you didn't go with the Cuboid ?


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

And she has landed. The Dolphin ceramic coil tank!!! 
Plus two ijust2 ECR heads.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

Picked up some Trinity Caps and Sub Tank Bases yesterday from @Sir Vape to be ready for @Paulie Juice testing!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nightwalker (12/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Picked up some Trinity Caps and Sub Tank Bases yesterday from @Sir Vape to be ready for @Paulie Juice testing!
> View attachment 45738


You can't go wrong with ppl like @BigGuy and Hugo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kayzer (12/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> And she has landed. The Dolphin ceramic coil tank!!!
> Plus two ijust2 ECR heads.
> View attachment 45736


Awesome. Let us know how it goes with the porpoise  very interested to get your feedback

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (12/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Big excitement
> followed by pure frustration
> 
> View attachment 45718
> ...


Had exactly the same problem with the vaporesso coil in the ijust2 as well as with the gclaptons in that tank. Was really dissapointed maybe though the bat fired too high but would love to know if the syringe trick sorts it


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/16)

Schnappie said:


> Had exactly the same problem with the vaporesso coil in the ijust2 as well as with the gclaptons in that tank. Was really dissapointed maybe though the bat fired too high but would love to know if the syringe trick sorts it


I tried the syringe trick, it didn't help. I was trying these coils with a 70vg juice, I'm going to try a 50/50 juice later and see if that helps.


----------



## Schnappie (12/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I tried the syringe trick, it didn't help. I was trying these coils with a 70vg juice, I'm going to try a 50/50 juice later and see if that helps.


Very dissapointing. Feel that the guys who sold it to me shouldnt have mentioned that it works perfect in the tank. I think the limited openings at the base of the tank for liquid to flow to the wicking holes doesnt properly align with these other coils and its so small so if a coil doesnt have wick holes all around like the eleaf coils it keeps giving dry hits.maybe i am wrong but i am just dissapointed in wasting so much cash

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Zample Box!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

Awesome Vape Mail Baby! 
Advance bottles for review!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Zample Box!
> View attachment 45765
> View attachment 45766


Nice, do you get these on a regular basis ?


----------



## Nova69 (12/2/16)

Thanks @ShaneW.Nice touch with the lollipop

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/2/16)

Got 3 shades of awesome today  XXX - Tropical Ice - VM4 sweetened

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Nice, do you get these on a regular basis ?



I was getting one a month regularly... but I'm such a fussy bugger when it comes to juice that it's pretty much a waste of money for me because I have yet to get one bottle of juice that I would actually buy again... there are some good juices but not suitable for me... I'm a 5 Juice only man unfortunately. I really wish I liked more juices... but at least I can buy my favourite juices half a litre at a time which is one added bonus.

Long story short... I have cancelled my subscription and this is my last box.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie (12/2/16)

Guess who is going to be spending this Friday night in

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (13/2/16)

Ooh yeahhh.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

Vape pickup from vape cartel. 
Thnx guys. 
To the gentleman who told me to wick the Goblin mini like the kayfun, you sir are a legend. I dont know who you are but many thanks.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Pixstar (13/2/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 45810
> 
> 
> Ooh yeahhh.


That mod just feels so great in the hand! Great quality. Enjoy her. That juice is special too, a real treat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (14/2/16)

Nice packaging,a free gift and free shipping,what more can I say.............Well after almost 3 years of vaping I'm told I need these tools.Now I need a magnifying glass with a light,a coil winding thing and a gazillion screwdrivers.Guess who told me to get the tools

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn (15/2/16)

Whoop Whoop, VMVM (Vapour Mountain Vape Mail)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

So not really Vape Mail, but my wife picked this up from the Sirs for me for Valentine's Day!




It looks amazing on my little Subox! Can't wait to coil and wick this thing, I'm thinking the airflow is going to be pretty decent!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/2/16)

Time to test the hype !!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Useful 1


----------



## Noddy (15/2/16)

Stosta said:


> So not really Vape Mail, but my wife picked this up from the Sirs for me for Valentine's Day!
> View attachment 45903
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Ordered one last night. Please share your first impression after you used it... I like small tanks, but just hate the Goblin mini... Hopefully this will be worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Noddy said:


> Nice. Ordered one last night. Please share your first impression after you used it... I like small tanks, but just hate the Goblin mini... Hopefully this will be worthwhile.


At the rate I'm going you'll have yours up and running before mine! The build quality isn't amazing, but the posts look solid, and that airflow really has my hopes up! I think it might be finicky to use, but impressive if it's right! Will let you know.


----------



## Noddy (15/2/16)

@Stosta Im in an outlying area, so you have time till Wednesday to be ahead of me. Its a Diablo "styled", so I dont expect UD quality. Came across a post on some forum last night where a guy was rather impressed with the tank. It was a 5ml version though. Airflow was one of the things he was very happy with. So lets see.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/2/16)

Some mail from the fines master himself @Rob Fisher,a new glass tank (awesome) some juice to try and a Bellus to be modified.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Michael the Vapor (15/2/16)

I want that boss reserve so bad  @Genosmate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ettiennedj (15/2/16)

Picked up an order from Vape King this morning. Only ordered the Pistachio Ice Cream and the Ohm meter but then @Oliver Barry twisted my rubber arm and I tasted the Guava, couldn't leave it. Amazing stuff!!! Will taste the Pistachio Ice Cream tonight. Tanks Vape King and @Paulie !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Some mail from the fines master himself @Rob Fisher,a new glass tank (awesome) some juice to try and a* Bellus to be modified.*
> View attachment 45910



What mods? BF or airflow drilled out?
Just nosey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> What mods? BF or airflow drilled out?
> Just nosey.


Just the airflow machined out a bit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Time to test the hype !!!
> 
> View attachment 45908


Please tell me that coffee is delicious!


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Please tell me that coffee is delicious!


Nope, its very dark, a drop of milk and a spoon of sugar was waved past the brim, nice mix for other juices though.
Legends Dean is the best, havent had the cappuccino yet so cant compare.


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, its very dark, a drop of milk and a spoon of sugar was waved past the brim, nice mix for other juices though.
> Legends Dean is the best, havent had the cappuccino yet so cant compare.


Sounds like the perfect cuppa!


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/16)

Suppose I am one of many who gave into the hype I believe these are outselling Deadpool tickets in some parts

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (15/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was getting one a month regularly... but I'm such a fussy bugger when it comes to juice that it's pretty much a waste of money for me because I have yet to get one bottle of juice that I would actually buy again... there are some good juices but not suitable for me... I'm a 5 Juice only man unfortunately. I really wish I liked more juices... but at least I can buy my favourite juices half a litre at a time which is one added bonus.
> 
> Long story short... I have cancelled my subscription and this is my last box.


Remember not too long ago you only had one regular juice? At least the list is growing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sterling Vape (15/2/16)

Purchased the Paulie 's pistachio Ice Cream and a Guava about an hour ago from @VapeKing. I have Pistachio ice cream in my tank and haven't been this satisfied with juice since I started vaping which has not been that long but yeah I have tried a few brands, local and International and this juice is top tier! @Paulie I don't know who you are but you got magic going on here.
Nice meeting you guys @Oliver Barry and @Nibbler and thanks for the good service.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/16)

ET said:


> Remember not too long ago you only had one regular juice? At least the list is growing



It is indeed @ET! Wow I have more than 10 Juices in my rotation. 

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice 
Vapour Mountain XXX 
Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
Porcupine Rock Coconut
Foggs Milky Way 
Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream
Cuttwood Unicorn Milk
Cuttwood Mega Melons
Time Bomb TNT Ice
Hazeworks Scream
Vaponaute Under the Sea
Thenancara Antarctica

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wyvern (16/2/16)

Thanks to Sir Vape for my awesome prize:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Thanks to Sir Vape for my awesome prize:
> 
> View attachment 45950
> View attachment 45951


Was that the FB compo?


----------



## Wyvern (16/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Was that the FB compo?


Yep

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shane (16/2/16)

It finally arrived Thanks @ vape decadence

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate (16/2/16)

Today would have been a record for me in terms of vape mails.
Two RM2's arrive from @Raslin,thank you.
A rolo and batteries and other stuff from @omarvds (not many posts on the forum but a pleasure to deal with) thanks.
Lastly couriers arrive with my menthol juice from @Oupa,but alas they only have the waybill and no parcel in the van.Then they try and blame it on VM...........jeez

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Big_Al (16/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Today would have been a record for me in terms of vape mails.
> Two RM2's arrive from @Raslin,thank you.
> A rolo and batteries and other stuff from @omarvds (not many posts on the forum but a pleasure to deal with) thanks.
> Lastly couriers arrive with my menthol juice from @Oupa,but alas they only have the waybill and no parcel in the van.Then they try and blame it on VM...........jeez
> View attachment 45983



Glutton! Very nice haul there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zayd (16/2/16)

Hi Guys and Girls, just a quick peek at the prize package received from Vapour mountain!! 

Once my brother has opened up his awesome new toy we will share further pics. 

Thanks @Oupa for the awesome competition and as many have said we are all winners with the amazing special you have given us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/16)

The couriers found my juice

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Oupa (17/2/16)

Glad you got sorted @Genosmate !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> The couriers found my juice


Let's guess the correct one : 
A. They re-collected it overnight from VM, whose 'fault' it was ... 
B. The driver actually remembered to take the waybill AND the package


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Let's guess the correct one :
> A. They re-collected it overnight from VM, whose 'fault' it was ...
> B. The driver actually remembered to take the waybill AND the package



They actually brought it last night.
Apparently it was left in the depot in George and they got someone to bring it thru and drop off with the original delivery guys who then delivered it.
So not the shippers fault at all,but then I always knew that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/2/16)

First vapemail for the year. Thanks
Team Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/2/16)

Thanks Vape Club for the awesome comp, and the lovely juices. Nice touch on the chocolate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Wyvern (17/2/16)

Fasttech Vapemail le woooooooooooooooooooooooooooot

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Ding Dong! Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ding Dong! Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 46029


Trying the DIY again @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Ding Dong a second time! Vape Mail Baby! Was chatting to @Paulie when vape mail arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Trying the DIY again @Rob Fisher ?



Yebo... afraid so...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Wyvern (17/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Fasttech Vapemail le woooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
> View attachment 46027
> View attachment 46028
> View attachment 46026
> View attachment 46025


I forgot to add that Im sharing it with @Nimatek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (17/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> I forgot to add that Im sharing it with @Nimatek



You better share!!!!!!! Can't wait to get that coiler going, just needed a little length on the bit to manipulate the darn coils a tad easier. 
Also can't wait to get it all in a bag that fits everything


----------



## VapeDude (17/2/16)

My favourite type of vapemail. Time to miclx some Rhodonite and Bombies Nana Cream 






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (17/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> You better share!!!!!!! Can't wait to get that coiler going, just needed a little length on the bit to manipulate the darn coils a tad easier.
> Also can't wait to get it all in a bag that fits everything


Well get your arse in gear and come help me build coils for the mutation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

got some DIY goodies and the hazeworks try pack  couldn't wait for month end screw vape budget #VapeBudgetsMustRise


Do not be alarmed by the picture i'm not stalking anyone that is my beautiful wife, and half of me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

VapeDude said:


> My favourite type of vapemail. Time to miclx some Rhodonite and Bombies Nana Cream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude where'd u get FA: Almond? I was looking for it but couldn't find it...


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> got some DIY goodies and the hazeworks try pack  couldn't wait for month end screw vape budget #VapeBudgetsMustRise
> View attachment 46051
> 
> Do not be alarmed by the picture i'm not stalking anyone that is my beautiful wife, and half of me.


I see you're playing it safe and have the wife's pics on the pc, that way at least you'll still have fingers to type on the forums, clever lad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> dude where'd u get FA: Almond? I was looking for it but couldn't find it...



I couldn't man. Got the TFA Almond Amaretto, hoping it turns out ok

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

VapeDude said:


> I couldn't man. Got the TFA Almond Amaretto, hoping it turns out ok



mmm good luck with that, not saying it is not going to work - I just read that the FA: Almond is sweet and the TFA: Almond Amaretto is more bitter - but hey try it if it's lekka let me know cause I too want to make that recipe. I'm actually gonna try it with VapeOWave Almond - it smells sweet and tastes okay, but I have to use in very small percentages. Will let you know how mine turned out


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I see you're playing it safe and have the wife's pics on the pc, that way at least you'll still have fingers to type on the forums, clever lad.


of course man, she is finance minister and approves all budgets namely and very importantly vape budgets.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeDude (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> mmm good luck with that, not saying it is not going to work - I just read that the FA: Almond is sweet and the TFA: Almond Amaretto is more bitter - but hey try it if it's lekka let me know cause I too want to make that recipe. I'm actually gonna try it with VapeOWave Almond - it smells sweet and tastes okay, but I have to use in very small percentages. Will let you know how mine turned out



Cool likewise, and haha yes I am very optimistic, I think it will work fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> got some DIY goodies and the hazeworks try pack  couldn't wait for month end screw vape budget #VapeBudgetsMustRise
> View attachment 46051
> 
> Do not be alarmed by the picture i'm not stalking anyone that is my beautiful wife, and half of me.


So that's your better half lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly (17/2/16)

my vape mail will post closeups on Friday Thank you vapeOwave !!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> my vape mail will post closeups on Friday Thank you vapeOwave !!!!
> 
> View attachment 46064


That is an insane amount of vapemail! Awesome!!!


----------



## Smoky Jordan (18/2/16)

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> my vape mail will post closeups on Friday Thank you vapeOwave !!!!
> 
> View attachment 46064


That is what you call a big haul! Nice one china


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly (18/2/16)

Wife was nagging and i Quote : "every month you look at this vape stuff like its porn why dont you just get what you want and get it over with"
Little does she know this is just the beginning lmfao

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Robert Howes (18/2/16)

I think this should keep me going for a while. Thanks VM

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ChadB (18/2/16)

Thanks VM, got these at 8:20 this am. Was able to fill up before Uni, really enjoying the XXX, it's extremely well balanced and the menthol is really not overpowering. Thanks for the service!! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/2/16)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  4 x Manta RDA's to be BF'ed! And some Star Wars Key Rings!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## PeterHarris (18/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  4 x Manta RDA's to be BF'ed! And some Star Wars
> Key Rings!
> View attachment 46102
> View attachment 46103


and star trek

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (18/2/16)

your


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  4 x Manta RDA's to be BF'ed! And some Star Wars Key Rings!
> View attachment 46102
> View attachment 46103


wait where did you find those keyrings? Did they have a Firefly/Serenity?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> your
> 
> wait where did you find those keyrings? Did they have a Firefly/Serenity?



Nope was just Star Wars and Star Trek... all from Fasttech!


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

Wow! We're on page 500!!!! _*DAAAAAANG*_


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/16)

Clouder said:


> Wow! We're on page 500!!!! _*DAAAAAANG*_



That has to be a few million rands worth of Vape Gear!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

@Rob Fisher I haven't thought of it that way! ...HEY!!! We should all get rebates!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope was just Star Wars and Star Trek... all from Fasttech!


Dammit, I am looking for Firefly Mech. 
Last piece I managed to find:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (18/2/16)

Thank you Benji and Chrystel. Here's my order of Tropical Ice and XXX, awesome stuff as expected






Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> your
> 
> wait where did you find those keyrings? Did they have a Firefly/Serenity?



Another Firefly fan? Awesome! I have everything in 1080p. Best series and movie ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Another Firefly fan? Awesome! I have everything in 1080p. Best series and movie ever!



I dunno man, just got up to date with Suits, and it may just be my new favourite show

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern (18/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Another Firefly fan? Awesome! I have everything in 1080p. Best series and movie ever!


Same here, I am a Browncoat thru and thru. I have the movie, series now the keychain, necklace, a poster a friend made me, plus the boardgame  I want it all!


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

Alex said:


> I dunno man, just got up to date with Suits, and it may just be my new favourite show



Traitor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (18/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Same here, I am a Browncoat thru and thru. I have the movie, series now the keychain, necklace, a poster a friend made me, plus the boardgame  I want it all!



I wanna build me a drone!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Dammit, I am looking for Firefly Mech.
> Last piece I managed to find:


This has probably got something to do with some of the new stuff FT has been getting in but that does not look like a spaceship

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (18/2/16)

zadiac said:


> I wanna build me a drone!


I want the Serenity Replica - 

I also have all the comic books in electronic format. I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed all the funko pops. As well as this : https://www.lootcrate.com/crates/firefly


----------



## Wyvern (18/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This has probably got something to do with some of the new stuff FT has been getting in but that does not look like a spaceship


Hahahaha Bumblebee  The Firefly Class ship is the sexiest spaceship ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Wyvern (18/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 46118


Im sorry its the Geek in me  I see shinies and go mental

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (18/2/16)

Alex said:


> Thank you Benji and Chrystel. Here's my order of Tropical Ice and XXX, awesome stuff as expected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Breguet timepiece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BansheeZA (18/2/16)

Got the white subox mini from @sideshowruki
Thanks again

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 46118


Rob, try and keep with the theme ok, we were in sci-fi mode.

This would have been more appropriate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## shabbar (19/2/16)

Dankie vapourmountain @Oupa

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouder (19/2/16)

Ahhh yeah!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/16)

Not mail I prefer collection in person but got some nice goodies this afternoon ☺
Paulies pistachio ice cream is a winner

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/2/16)

Some vm liq to share with the guys at the office and a DNA rolo tank and charger, whoop whoop finally




Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/2/16)

Christos said:


> Unless you have clinical OCD I recommend you refrain from calling things OCD.
> That is however beautiful


You stepped over the line . No wait you stepped on it ( random ocd sympthom ) 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (19/2/16)

Christos said:


> Unless you have clinical OCD I recommend you refrain from calling things OCD.
> That is however beautiful



We've been using OCD since the forum started and most people here suffer from OCD (vaping orientated of course) and FOMO. So we'll be using the OCD term as much as we want to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/2/16)

Christos said:


> Unless you have clinical OCD I recommend you refrain from calling things OCD.
> That is however beautiful


But you have sone truth there

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (19/2/16)

All thia vape mail. All I can say is damn... @Oupa has been damn busy recently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Some vm liq to share with the guys at the office and a DNA rolo tank and charger, whoop whoop finally
> View attachment 46220
> View attachment 46221
> 
> ...


Nice, just those bottles placed slap dash and the sloping vape band is rukking my ocd.


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/2/16)

I assure you the band has been correct, The bottles were placed like that to show the flavors... 

xxx omf adv for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> I assure you the band has been correct, The bottles were placed like that to show the flavors...
> 
> xxx omf adv for sure.


All good man, I was pulling somebodies ocd chain.


----------



## Christos (19/2/16)

zadiac said:


> We've been using OCD since the forum started and most people here suffer from OCD (vaping orientated of course) and FOMO. So we'll be using the OCD term as much as we want to


I totally agree and understand but it's no laughing matter if you do indeed suffer from OCD.


----------



## zadiac (19/2/16)

Christos said:


> I totally agree and understand but it's no laughing matter if you do indeed suffer from OCD.



I agree mate and I was just fecking with you, but what do we call what we have? VOCD? (Virtual OCD) 

I also suffer from ADDOSS (Attention Deficit Disorder.......ooohh! something shiny!)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (19/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Some vm liq to share with the guys at the office and a DNA rolo tank and charger, whoop whoop finally
> View attachment 46220
> View attachment 46221
> 
> ...



Hows that passion peach?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nice, just those bottles placed slap dash and the sloping vape band is rukking my ocd.



Those bottles are arranged in a subtle V shape and reverse ordered based on the opacity, and that vape band is offset at EXACTLY 2.5 degrees for a reason

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Those bottles are arranged in a subtle V shape and reverse ordered based on the opacity, and that vape band is offset at EXACTLY 2.5 degrees for a reason


Yoh, you're really on top of the ocd thing, I didnt even notice the opacity item till you mentioned it. 
..sooo... the 2.5 degree thing, probably lines up the sun on the horizon for the forth coming winter solstice?


----------



## RIEFY (20/2/16)

Thanks to Vape Cartel Cape Town 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## shabbar (20/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> I assure you the band has been correct, The bottles were placed like that to show the flavors...
> 
> xxx omf adv for sure.



was skeptical on the xxx as well , but it has blown my socks off. its really that good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/2/16)

DoubleD said:


> Hows that passion peach?



I'm waiting patiently for a week to let everything steep before trying it out. I'll pm you in a week again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (20/2/16)

Thanks Vape Cartel - these are all delicious! 
Raspberry Cheesecake (with White Chocolate shavings), French Toast/Cinammon Toast Crunch (my favourite of the lot, and I don't normally enjoy Cinnamon vapes), and WaterMelon/Kiwi with a touch of Strawberry (some describe a slight sour candy/sherbert flavour, but I don't get sourness at all). Fantastic line

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/16)

I was so happy with my Target Tank by Vaporesso with the ceramic coils I had to order a second one! 

I love my packaging! Sometimes I just order from Vape King to see what picture is drawn! 



Ceramic Coils Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was so happy with my Target Tank by Vaporesso with the ceramic coils I had to order a second one!
> 
> I love my packaging! Sometimes I just order from Vape King to see what picture is drawn!
> View attachment 46280
> ...


Just as well they title their drawings, I was wondering why they'd send you Tinky winky/LaaLaa/Poo wrapper.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/16)

CT Vape Mail Baby! 

OK the real reason I bought a Serpent was because @Oliver Barry was giving me major FOMO with always showing his *special screwdriver goodie*... FOMO sorted and plus it's a great tank. Also found a Key Lime Juice that is vapable! I'm on tank number 3 in the Serpent! This is an imported juice bought in and launched at the Vape Cartel CT opening!



Then some top secret MI6 FBI Juice... @Paulie's two new juices that will see the light of day in the not too distant future. And I have to say after a tank of each so far you won't be disappointed! Paulie is a master Juice Maker!

And then the one in the middle is a huge winner and unfortunately I have forgotten the chaps name (Edit - But thanks to @Dubz the master DIY juice maker is @Cespian) who gave it to me after I tested his vape setup... so sorry... I meet so many new peeps in CT and I am terrible at remembering names... please step forward and claim the kudos for this DIY Juice of yours. I call it CT Lemon Creams... best DIY from a non juice maker I have tested! This is a chicken dinner... when he steps forward to claim the kudos tell him you all want some!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (20/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> CT Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> OK the real reason I bought a Serpent was because @Oliver Barry was giving me major FOMO with always showing his *special screwdriver goodie*... FOMO sorted and plus it's a great tank. Also found a Key Lime Juice that is vapable! I'm on tank number 3 in the Serpent! This is an imported juice bought in and launched at the Vape Cartel CT opening!
> View attachment 46298
> ...


If this DIY guy has a beard and looks like a Roman then it's @Cespian .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/16)

Dubz said:


> If this DIY guy has a beard and looks like a Roman then it's @Cespian .



YES! I'm sure it's @Cespian! Thanks @Dubz!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (20/2/16)

hehe thanks @Rob Fisher really stoked you enjoy my mix. I'll be making quite a bit soon as I am lovin it as well so let me know when you want some more and we can arrange a delivery

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (20/2/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 46307
> 
> 
> hehe thanks @Rob Fisher really stoked you enjoy my mix. I'll be making quite a bit soon as I am lovin it as well so let me know when you want some more and we can arrange a delivery


Y u no tell me you diy. I needs juice! Will contact you soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (20/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> Y u no tell me you diy. I needs juice! Will contact you soon!



Haha, sure. I actually have about 40mls left of the Lemon Biscuits that Rob is enjoying so much, so I will spot you some. Just lemme know when and where

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## hands (22/2/16)

Vapemail from @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## DoubleD (22/2/16)

hands said:


> Vapemail from @Genosmate
> View attachment 46432



That sqounker tho

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

hands said:


> Vapemail from @Genosmate
> View attachment 46432


What Squonker is that ?


----------



## hands (22/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> What Squonker is that ?


its a squonker that @Genosmate and myself are working on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

hands said:


> its a squonker that @Genosmate and myself are working on.


Oh, do tell us more !!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Oh, do tell us more !!!!



They can't tell you more until they have finalised it and signed up as a vendor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OreO (22/2/16)

hands said:


> its a squonker that @Genosmate and myself are working on.


Good going guys holy moly it looks amazing. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie (23/2/16)

Mail from the USA, VCMT 30mm next to her small brother

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Attie said:


> Mail from the USA, VCMT 30mm next to her small brother
> 
> View attachment 46494


Wow that is a hot tank!


----------



## Rebel (23/2/16)

Thank you Pieter @vaporize.co.za

This is a COOL T-shirt

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## OreO (23/2/16)

Rebel said:


> View attachment 46507
> 
> 
> Thank you Pieter @vaporize.co.za
> ...


Thats awesome well done

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (23/2/16)

Finally got my long awaited vape mail thanks to Fastech   

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/2/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

OMW! More Vapour Mountain Juices... I'm going to have to clear another drawer just for VM! 3mg Tropical Ice and 3mg Menthol Ice for my Menthol DIY plan!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMW! More Vapour Mountain Juices... I'm going to have to clear another drawer just for VM! 3mg Tropical Ice and 3mg Menthol Ice for my Menthol DIY plan!
> View attachment 46525


That's a mental amount of menthol! I'll see myself out...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (24/2/16)

Thanks @KieranD and Vape Cartel for the delivery and great Service! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Salamander (24/2/16)

I got 2 Vape Mails today. 
Some juice from AlleyCat Vapes. Thanks Stephen for all the support through the IT hassles and the free sample and free delivery!
A Genuine Goblin Mini V2 from JJ's Emporium. 
To both of you thanks very much

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll (24/2/16)

Salamander said:


> I got 2 Vape Mails today.
> Some juice from AlleyCat Vapes. Thanks Stephen for all the support through the IT hassles and the free sample and free delivery!
> A Genuine Goblin Mini V2 from JJ's Emporium.
> To both of you thanks very much
> ...




Whats the difference between the Goblin mini V2 and V1?

Sorry, been out of the loop for a long time.


----------



## Salamander (24/2/16)

V2 has top fill, a slightly bigger build deck and a better arrangement for the drip tip

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/16)

From the nice people at Vape Chemistry,nice selection to choose from and free shipping as well,thanks @element0709

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## element0709 (24/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> From the nice people at Vape Chemistry,nice selection to choose from and free shipping as well,thanks @element0709
> View attachment 46574



Enjoy!!! Warning that Frappe is addictive tho!!!

Thanks for the support!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/16)

element0709 said:


> Enjoy!!! Warning that Frappe is addictive tho!!!
> 
> Thanks for the support!



Tried it before and I don't even drink coffee


----------



## ettiennedj (24/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> From the nice people at Vape Chemistry,nice selection to choose from and free shipping as well,thanks @element0709
> View attachment 46574


I have been searching for someone that has stock on the Frappe. Even checked now on Vapechem and shows out of stock  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> I have been searching for someone that has stock on the Frappe. Even checked now on Vapechem and shows out of stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I got 0mg and will add some nic if I don't like it.


----------



## ettiennedj (24/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> I got 0mg and will add some nic if I don't like it.


Even the 0 mg shows out of stock

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (24/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Even the 0 mg shows out of stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I am getting more stock tomorrow afternoon! 

Will have 0, 3 and 6mg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj (24/2/16)

element0709 said:


> I am getting more stock tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> Will have 0, 3 and 6mg!


Thanks! Please pm me once I can order online.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (24/2/16)

Got the cuboid 150w yesterday already upgraded to 200w  also bought the new crius v3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (24/2/16)

Part 2 from Vape Cartel! Still got 2 deliveries coming through, hopefully tomorrow u get the rest... Can't wait 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (24/2/16)

Some Fastech vape mail

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Part 2 from Vape Cartel! Still got 2 deliveries coming through, hopefully tomorrow u get the rest... Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yep Ricks lol, when the bug bites


----------



## Schnappie (25/2/16)

Thanks @Oupa you are a legend sir

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks @Oupa you are a legend sir
> View attachment 46607


Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (25/2/16)

Picked up another order from Vapeclub today. Topbox kit, Battery and Good Boy for a friends 40th. Crown coils and Stawvana for me

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## mAlice (25/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Picked up another order from Vapeclub today. Topbox kit, Battery and Good Boy for a friends 40th. Crown coils and Stawvana for me



I heard the SSOCC kangertech coilheads had issues? Leaking etc, your experiences?


----------



## ettiennedj (25/2/16)

First one I bought so dulont know yet. On my Subox kit I've been using the old occ coils

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig (25/2/16)

element0709 said:


> I am getting more stock tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> Will have 0, 3 and 6mg!


 In 100 Mls?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 46094



Awesome, WARMACHINE please let me know how that juice is , I am been itching to add that to my basket !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (25/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> In 100 Mls?



Sorry only got in 30mls


----------



## ChadB (25/2/16)

Got me some Smackaroon from @element0709 at Vapechem, this is an awesome juice! Well crafted. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ezekiel (25/2/16)

Vapemail! Well... not totally...

I finally got back into UP's campus today, to collect my much-missed vape equipment + DIY juices (which, for I think the first time in my life, actually managed to steep properly and untouched for a week). It honestly felt like vapemail! Had over 20 juices steeping, 10 of which I've never tasted! And then, of course, my beloved Rolo, all of my tanks + drippers, all of my RBA equipment.... was a tough week.

Thanks though to @wazarmoto and Yunus from JJ's Emporium for helping me out on short notice with a few juices, wire+wick and a Goblin Mini v2!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Vapemail! Well... not totally...
> 
> I finally got back into UP's campus today, to collect my much-missed vape equipment + DIY juices (which, for I think the first time in my life, actually managed to steep properly and untouched for a week). It honestly felt like vapemail! Had over 20 juices steeping, 10 of which I've never tasted! And then, of course, my beloved Rolo, all of my tanks + drippers, all of my RBA equipment.... was a tough week.
> 
> ...


u left home without your rolo how could you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (25/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> u left home without your rolo how could you?



I know, right? Ironically, I left campus very late last week Thursday and was planning to be back early on Friday morning, so figured she could use a bit of a break.

I was looking at each EFF poster the next day, almost expecting a "#RoloMustFall" poster...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (25/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> I know, right? Ironically, I left campus very late last week Thursday and was planning to be back early on Friday morning, so figured she could use a bit of a break.
> 
> I was looking at each EFF poster the next day, almost expecting a "#RoloMustFall" poster...


You could always use the rolo as a weapon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Awesome, WARMACHINE please let me know how that juice is , I am been itching to add that to my basket !


It very complex...different wattage different layers. I like it, but not an ADV for me, but then my tastes are more for RY4's and Citrus. Probably vape a tank a week at the moment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> I know, right? Ironically, I left campus very late last week Thursday and was planning to be back early on Friday morning, so figured she could use a bit of a break.
> 
> I was looking at each EFF poster the next day, almost expecting a "#RoloMustFall" poster...


What's going on is totally crazy, I don't even understand what's going on. I'm really hoping sanity will prevail, and soon. HKGK. Just really glad you've got your stuff back and you're safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/2/16)

Vape mail babeeeeee!
/okay it's technically a collect but still 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gman211991 (25/2/16)

I'll just leave this here



First istick 100W tc

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/16)

gman211991 said:


> I'll just leave this here
> View attachment 46676
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Don't leave it there unattended, someone might nab it

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Don't leave it there unattended, someone might nab it


No probs, their prints will be all over the tablecloth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman211991 (25/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> No probs, their prints will be all over the tablecloth.


Well that was my duvet cover until my son kotz all over it   

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> I know, right? Ironically, I left campus very late last week Thursday and was planning to be back early on Friday morning, so figured she could use a bit of a break.
> 
> I was looking at each EFF poster the next day, almost expecting a "#RoloMustFall" poster...



Wow. Really glad for you that you got your stuff back without it getting trashed in the process. I refuse to watch anything relating to the issues as the senseless conflict and destruction just gets me hot under the collar. Kids lending ears to radicals, not realizing that with their actions they actually stand to lose the one chance of changing their future for the better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (26/2/16)

Top image:
Was meant to upload this yesterday but never got the chance... 
This is courtesy of @vapeclub

Bottom image:
This was also meant to be uploaded yesterday... This was sent through by @SirVape 






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Top image:
> Was meant to upload this yesterday but never got the chance...
> This is courtesy of @vapeclub
> 
> ...


Very Cool!!!! Did you forget to upload like a child might on Christmas day?


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Very Cool!!!! Did you forget to upload like a child might on Christmas day?


Haha yeah basically... First time building coils as well... So taking up time... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Haha yeah basically... First time building coils as well... So taking up time...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Enjoy! SOMEONE is going to have a really good weekend!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/2/16)

Some top up diy goodies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/16)

New batch of beautiful drip tips from @hands!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/2/16)

Ordered a few days ago, then I forgot to make payment. Made payment this morning only and when I got home the juice was here! That's damn great service @Oupa thanks for the XXX 





From my favorite uncle in the vaping business, @capetocuba aka Mr Cape Cartel. Thanks for always making me feel special  you're the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> New batch of beautiful drip tips from @hands!
> View attachment 46758
> View attachment 46759



Love the stickers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/16)

I don't know it this counts as vape mail buy it was my birthday yesterday and my wife and family delivered it to me so it's sort of mail

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> New batch of beautiful drip tips from @hands!
> View attachment 46758
> View attachment 46759


 You get those drip tips made locally ?


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I don't know it this counts as vape mail buy it was my birthday yesterday and my wife and family delivered it to me so it's sort of mail
> View attachment 46775


 Oh, yeah, you are one lucky boy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mAlice (26/2/16)

Man... The Vapery is where salaries go to die... Thanks again to @Dirk and Co. for the awesome service!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (26/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Man... The Vapery is where salaries go to die... Thanks again to @Dirk and Co. for the awesome service!
> 
> View attachment 46798


Hi mAlice. Which flavors of he Mystic Nectar did you get and how are they?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mAlice (26/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi mAlice. Which flavors of he Mystic Nectar did you get and how are they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hi @ettiennedj 

I got Fruit Fly from a previous purchase, like it a lot. Very strong fruity taste. For this run I got silkworm (peanutbutter, butterscotch and banana), as well as Lemon Squid (Lemon Meringue). Currently vaping the Lemon Squid, quite a nice blend, but it does taste a bit weird when you try and vape it at high wattages, its like yogurt. I just cant vape a yogurt at a warm/hot temperature. Overall very enjoyable. 

I will have reviews on these juices in the Mystic Nectar juice review section sometime late next week if you are keen on a squizz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj (26/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi @ettiennedj
> 
> I got Fruit Fly from a previous purchase, like it a lot. Very strong fruity taste. For this run I got silkworm (peanutbutter, butterscotch and banana), as well as Lemon Squid (Lemon Meringue). Currently vaping the Lemon Squid, quite a nice blend, but it does taste a bit weird when you try and vape it at high wattages, its like yogurt. I just cant vape a yogurt at a warm/hot temperature. Overall very enjoyable.
> 
> I will have reviews on these juices in the Mystic Nectar juice review section sometime late next week if you are keen on a squizz


Awesome. Like my dessert vapes so interested in any feedback on the Coffee beetle and emerald scarab.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice (26/2/16)

Unfortunately havent picked those up yet. Ill budget for them next month. But unicorn mushroom was pretty good when I tested it

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> You get those drip tips made locally ?



Yebo... they are made by a ecigssa member @hands. He is setting up his equipment at the moment and will be a vendor once his production facility is operational.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk (26/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Man... The Vapery is where salaries go to die... Thanks again to @Dirk and Co. for the awesome service!
> 
> View attachment 46798


Cheers dude! Hope the goodies bring you countless hours of happy vaping!

With all your efforts and time going into the detailed and honest reviews, I believe you should qualify for a free bottle of Unicorn Mushroom on your next visit...! 
If I'm not there, just ask whoever's in the shop to confirm it with me and it's yours! 

Thanks for all your feedback,

Keep well, 'till next time..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

Finally got my Cuboid, 2 Batteries and a roll of fused claptons from @Vapers Corner yesterday at the vape meet love the 10% discount i got . 

You guys are awesome thanks - flippen cool spending time with like minded people. Also got some more DIY stuff from valley vapour on friday and 4 more batteries from the classifieds here. CUD was strong even before payday tomorrow, sheesh i can't wait for payday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CloudmanJHB (29/2/16)

Thanks Vapeclub for making my Monday just a bit more tolerable

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (29/2/16)

cool pics @CloudmanJHB

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mAlice (29/2/16)

Dirk said:


> Cheers dude! Hope the goodies bring you countless hours of happy vaping!
> 
> With all your efforts and time going into the detailed and honest reviews, I believe you should qualify for a free bottle of Unicorn Mushroom on your next visit...!
> If I'm not there, just ask whoever's in the shop to confirm it with me and it's yours!
> ...


Oh damn! Ill be taking you up on that offer very soon!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (29/2/16)

Vape mail from atomix vape! Same day delivery ftw!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (29/2/16)

element0709 said:


> Vape mail from atomix vape! Same day delivery ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some seriously nice looking juices to try! That milkman packaging! Wow!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/2/16)

Blue stabilised Woodvil returned from the REO Spa in Maine!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Genosmate (29/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Blue stabilised Woodvil returned from the REO Spa in Maine!
> View attachment 46987
> View attachment 46988


I think you should sell that to me because it doesn't match the drip tip

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> I think you should sell that to me because it doesn't match the drip tip



I have already sent a request to my man @hands!


----------



## Christos (29/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Blue stabilised Woodvil returned from the REO Spa in Maine!
> View attachment 46987
> View attachment 46988


Oh my god that pic belongs in the lounge!
Such beauty!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (29/2/16)

awesome little combo. Really loving the Lush 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (29/2/16)

Vape Mail from Vape Cartel

So I won an iStick 100tc from the Gearbest Competition however to use the mod (which is still on it's way to me) I've had to gear up. Purchased the D2 charger and two Sony VTC5's which probably cost more that the mod. In addition to the charger and batteries I bought the Smackaroon eliquid to try out. Now I wait for the iStick, lets hope it arrives safely (currently in the Netherlands sorting hub).

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/2/16)

Vape mail from vapour's chemistry @WorldWonders competition yesterday. 
Thanks guys for the juice . 
Very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## OreO (29/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape mail from vapour's chemistry @WorldWonders competition yesterday.
> Thanks guys for the juice .
> Very much appreciated.
> View attachment 47009


Ah no ways u won bro well done man . Awesome comp by vc too.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/2/16)

OreO said:


> Ah no ways u won bro well done man . Awesome comp by vc too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


One of the winners ☺


----------



## OreO (29/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> One of the winners ☺


Well done bro thats super awesome. How is wow flavours

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/2/16)

Thanks bud.
I've only vaped one flavour so far colosseum (peppermint tart) flavours are spot on.
I'm gonna grab my rda just now and go trough all the juices and have a multiple flavour orgasim

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO (29/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks bud.
> I've only vaped one flavour so far colosseum (peppermint tart) flavours are spot on.
> I'm gonna grab my rda just now and go trough all the juices and have a multiple flavour orgasim


Lol good for you man. One way to end off a shite monday man. Flavour orgasm for the win

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## element0709 (1/3/16)

Sir Vapemail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

The Council of Vapor
Defiant Top Fill tank with Ceramic Coils! Porcupine Rock replacements because my stock was stolen by mates!




Cuboid Black Cover for Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (1/3/16)

A special Special. Thank you @Oupa. Legends Lee for me is the "brut nature" of fruit juices. Like @method1 I like dry, tart and slightly bitter juices, but they are so scarce.
Berry Blaze for HRH and daughter in law - their staple.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nightwalker (1/3/16)

First two vape mails arrived. Cammo cover, chargers, another Griffin, and juices. Tomorrow comes more

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## mAlice (1/3/16)

element0709 said:


> Sir Vapemail!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're going to love that tank! I got mine on Friday. First ever time that I have any type of RBA, the wicking is so forgiving, even when you wick it like a neanderthal it doesn't leak massively. Only thing you might need to do is make sure the o-ring fitting the glass to the base. Thats where it could leak a tiny bit


----------



## Zahz (1/3/16)

Surprise surprise!!!  A big thanks to @element0709 from Vapours Chemistry and @WorldWonders for the amazing juices. Can't wait to give them a try. Iv got places to see today( I mean juices to taste) the itinerary looks good 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (1/3/16)

Vape drop off

Thank you to the man in black and black and black @Cespian who sponsored some nom nom juices...wish I could vape at my desk





You are a legend!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (1/3/16)

World class service received from @Mystique Vape placed order late yesterday and package was at my door before 9 this morning.

Awesome vendor and thank you again



Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CloudmanJHB (1/3/16)

I have just received my fiance's mod upgrade ! Super amped it looks amazing ...
Also a little juice to break it in  
Here goes the ceramic route trial ...






Thanks @Sirvape & Vapeking @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH (1/3/16)

Vape Collect, from vapeclub
A Kangertech Topbox Mini Platinum Edition, plus some extra coils.










Just to mention "I like shiny"
Dave

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Vape Collect, from vapeclub
> A Kangertech Topbox Mini Platinum Edition, plus some extra coils.
> 
> View attachment 47075
> ...


That looks really good in it's natural raw shiny metal state, enjoy it Dave

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Craig0 (1/3/16)

Woohoo! Thanks @Riaan from Vapers Corner. Quick delivery and excellent service. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ettiennedj (1/3/16)

Some Vape mail from Sir Vape 

Now for the flu to go away so I can try them  




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Some top up diy goodies


from wherw ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevape;) (1/3/16)

Some more DIY goodies from Valley Vapour. Now just to get rid of the flu I have .

so I can smell and taste again

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

More vape mail. Yay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/3/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/3/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cobrali (2/3/16)

My vapemail finally arrived!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus (2/3/16)

Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig (2/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 47160


 How good is this Juice!!! Im so impressed.. Love it!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sneakydino (2/3/16)

Awesome service from Vapers Corner and Vapour Mountain.
Finally get to try these juices

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DoubleD (2/3/16)

Vapour Mountain, as always, kicks ass

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Effjh (2/3/16)

Some goodies from @Oupa at VM - DIY stuff, cotton and XXX/Guava/Honey & Rooibos 100mls
The Cuboid sleeve from @Sir Vape is fantastic, don't bother with anything else if you have a Cuboid.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands (2/3/16)

Thank you mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/16)

P67's hit the African Continent! Yes the all new mod from Reosmods has arrived! Dubbed the P67... small changes with big effect for such an iconic device!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## OreO (3/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> P67's hit the African Continent! Yes the all new mod from Reosmods has arrived! Dubbed the P67... small changes with big effect for such an iconic device!
> View attachment 47238
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome @Rob Fisher.

I wonder which one is mine .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (3/3/16)

OreO said:


> Looks awesome @Rob Fisher.
> 
> I wonder which one is mine .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Silver one maybe?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Robert Howes (3/3/16)

You can have it in any color as long as it is silver.
Quick question Rob, the old reo has a saftey on/off by turning the fire button is the P67 the same? The fire button looks rather flush for that.


----------



## Wash (3/3/16)

Got my first VapeMail from @Oupa this morning! No pic can do justice to the customer service, so none will be posted.

Thanks again, @Oupa and the rest of the team at Vapour Mountain! Can't wait to try out the famous XXX, Tropical Ice and Berry Blaze!

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## OreO (3/3/16)

wiesbang said:


> Silver one maybe?


I would say thats a pretty good guess 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Vape Collect, from vapeclub
> A Kangertech Topbox Mini Platinum Edition, plus some extra coils.
> 
> View attachment 47075
> ...


WOW, you are lucky. Can't seem to find these with any vendors


----------



## Space_Cowboy (3/3/16)

Vape Mail!  






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/16)

Robert Howes said:


> You can have it in any color as long as it is silver.
> Quick question Rob, the old reo has a saftey on/off by turning the fire button is the P67 the same? The fire button looks rather flush for that.



The On Off switch is very different on the P67 @Robert Howes... it's now internal and is a delrin piece that slides between the battery and the positive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to Vapers Corner for an efficient delivery as always! Free shipping is a Chicken Dinner of note! 

Love the little bag!



Velocity Mini and some Kanthal! Free Gift is another nice touch!



BF Pin fitted and New Drip tip and it's now ready to be built and put on a P67 for a test drive!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/16)

More Vape Mail Baby! From @hands in Kokstad! 

Two of my JB Mods returned after some slight interanl modifications and fixing a skew magnet I buggered up! And then two Manta's BF'ed. Some Cyclone Caps with the airhole moved to the top! And last but not least some high drip tips I asked JAcques to make smaller because they were huge when they arrived form the US!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/16)

PS Two special Wide Bore drip tips for lucky draws at the JHB Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Riaz (3/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to Vapers Corner for an efficient delivery as always! Free shipping is a Chicken Dinner of note!
> 
> Love the little bag!
> View attachment 47290
> ...


@Rob Fisher please let us know how that velo mini performs.

Its one of the bf atties ive been looking at getting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/16)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher please let us know how that velo mini performs.
> 
> Its one of the bf atties ive been looking at getting.



Roger that @Riaz! Will play with it when I get back from JHB...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (3/3/16)

The perks of your best mate being one of the TOP mixologists in the country, awesome juices @Paulie .
Just one negative, bottles are too small and go empty quite fast.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> P67's hit the African Continent! Yes the all new mod from Reosmods has arrived! Dubbed the P67... small changes with big effect for such an iconic device!
> View attachment 47238
> 
> 
> ...



Wow it looks good Rob. Much more modern!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Craig0 (3/3/16)

Attie said:


> The perks of your best mate being one of the TOP mixologists in the country, awesome juices @Paulie .
> Just one negative, bottles are too small and go empty quite fast.
> 
> View attachment 47301


How's the lemon ice tea juice?

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/3/16)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schnappie (4/3/16)

element0709 said:


> Vape mail from atomix vape! Same day delivery ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you given that twonk jelly a try yet? Curious


----------



## Andre (7/3/16)

Some new goodies to try courtesy of VapeCartel, thank you @KieranD.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/3/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (7/3/16)

Andre said:


> Some new goodies to try courtesy of VapeCartel, thank you @KieranD.


@Andre, let me know what you think of the vape cotton? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/3/16)

Picked up a new fishbone plus and trying one of the new larry's vape juices. Put in some Paulies Guava to test the flavour of the fishbone first

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (7/3/16)

OOOOOOOOhhh Yeah!!! New Mod Mail!
Thanks 1000 Times to @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BumbleBee (7/3/16)

Some Vape Meet Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoke187 (7/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Some Vape Meet Vape Mail
> 
> View attachment 47491


I see that you must have liked that Pine Sherbert. I bought a bottle in 3mg and while it tasted nice in the test atty, when 3 of us tasted in a dripper and I even tried in a tank, the juice is very harsh and feels like a 9mg mix. Maybe I just got a bad bottle  @BuzzGlo @Pixstar also had a sample from my dripper

@JakesSA do you think it was just me that got a bad bottle?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/3/16)

Smoke187 said:


> I see that you must have liked that Pine Sherbert. I bought a bottle in 3mg and while it tasted nice in the test atty, when 3 of us tasted in a dripper and I even tried in a tank, the juice is very harsh and feels like a 9mg mix. Maybe I just got a bad bottle  @BuzzGlo @Pixstar also had a sample from my dripper
> 
> @JakesSA do you think it was just me that got a bad bottle?


I've been through 2 tanks of the Pine in 6mg, one tank in the Cubis and one tank in the Billow, I don't find it harsh at all, I was actually expecting it as I don't really do tarty juices. But, keep in mind that I'm used to higher nic concentrations. Maybe it's just a case of this juice not agreeing with the build in your dripper?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (7/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been through 2 tanks of the Pine in 6mg, one tank in the Cubis and one tank in the Billow, I don't find it harsh at all, I was actually expecting it as I don't really do tarty juices. But, keep in mind that I'm used to higher nic concentrations. Maybe it's just a case of this juice not agreeing with the build in your dripper?


Thanks for the response, really appreciate the feedback. I think I will give it another try on a higher build. I tried it on an Alien wire build at 0.2ohm with rayon and Kendo, which is built for more flavour and does chuck some clouds, but more flavour and then on the Crius with a 0.5ohm build and both setups really killed my throat with the pine sherbet. Will try and air the juice out a bit and give it another try in a few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/16)

Vape Mail from the Vape Meet Baby! 

Liquid Ice Cream and some Razzler Dazzle to test!




Some Snatch and BLCK to test!




I tasted this Kings Crest Duchess Reserve with the Noodle boys and went and bought a bottle! And a 100ml bottle of the a new Porcupine Rock flavour soon to hit the market!




Can't wait to test the Moo Eliquids!



The full range of Blends of Distinction to test with the new formulas!



The range of Joose-e-liqz to test!



An Avocado Tank to test ready with a new wide bore from @hands!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## OreO (8/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the Vape Meet Baby!
> 
> Liquid Ice Cream and some Razzler Dazzle to test!
> View attachment 47535
> ...


Gees rob that is one awesome haul.
Will be waiting patiently for your thoughts on all of the juices 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (8/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the Vape Meet Baby!
> 
> Liquid Ice Cream and some Razzler Dazzle to test!
> View attachment 47535
> ...


Some very awesome mail oom @Rob Fisher.. Where did you get the Kings Crest from? I see Vape Cartel is out of stock.
Thanks.


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 47159



Do I see a Lemo1 there @WARMACHINE ?
Nice


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/16)

skola said:


> Some very awesome mail oom @Rob Fisher.. Where did you get the Kings Crest from? I see Vape Cartel is out of stock.



Popped in to see the new shop and had asked @KieranD to keep me a bottle!


----------



## skola (8/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Popped in to see the new shop and had asked @KieranD to keep me a bottle!


VIP treatment  Contacting Kieran now!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/3/16)

Some awesome vapemail from @Sir Vape 






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jos (8/3/16)

Some vapemail from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Necropolis (8/3/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stosta (8/3/16)

Necropolis said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Amazing! That's a seriously good evening ahead!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/3/16)

Love Creamy's new labeling

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Casper (9/3/16)

Oh yes!!

Juiciest Mango!! cloudninevapes.co.za

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## moonunit (9/3/16)

Some new juices to try out and an old favourite.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! From @Genosmate in Knysna! P67 all polished and with a real fire button... and the Bellus with it's airflow modifications! 

Thank you John! The P67 looks stunning... and I won't ask how many hours of blood, sweat and hard graft went into the polishing!

More pics will appear in the Reoville forum shortly!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! From @Genosmate in Knysna! P67 all polished and with a real fire button... and the Bellus with it's airflow modifications!
> 
> Thank you John! The P67 looks stunning... and I won't ask how many hours of blood, sweat and hard graft went into the polishing!
> 
> ...


Very pretty


----------



## ettiennedj (10/3/16)

UD Bag and Special Reserve Batch #2. Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (10/3/16)

ettiennedj said:


> UD Bag and Special Reserve Batch #2. Thanks @KieranD


Got this bag at the vapemeet and it is sweet!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/16)

At the insistence of @Rob Fisher, a Target tank and coils from eCiggies for HRH. Already filled and priming awaiting her judgement. 
From Sir Vape the IPV 5 (I saw and liked @VapeSnow's one on the forums and the Yihi SX Pure Technology was a good excuse), the Avocado and the tweezer doohikey. The latter already came in handy to safely remove the top part of the Target tank for cleaning.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Chezzig (10/3/16)

Yummy !!!!!!! 2 x new Flavours from @Five Points E-Liquid (grape & Yo-Berry) and of course some extra Juices from Vapour Mountain to add to my 100's of mls

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/16)

Who is Five Points?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/16)

Until this part weekend I didn't even know Orion was sitting on a frikken awesome Lemon Meringue.

Cheap marketing here people - milk it!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Until this part weekend I didn't even know Orion was sitting on a frikken awesome Lemon Meringue.
> 
> Cheap marketing here people - milk it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Too many good local juices to keep up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Chezzig (10/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Who is Five Points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hey @rogue zombie , check out there FB page 5 points e- liquid , I love there Strawnana and the milk , these are two new flavours .. I'm currently vaping Yo Berry and it's amazing !!! So keen to try the Grape later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hey @rogue zombie , check out there FB page 5 points e- liquid , I love there Strawnana and the milk , these are two new flavours .. I'm currently vaping Yo Berry and it's amazing !!! So keen to try the Grape later


Agg you lost me at Facebook

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (10/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hey @rogue zombie , check out there FB page 5 points e- liquid , I love there Strawnana and the milk , these are two new flavours .. I'm currently vaping Yo Berry and it's amazing !!! So keen to try the Grape later


Check out their juice reviews too


rogue zombie said:


> Agg you lost me at Facebook
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Their website will be up soon I believe .. Will send to you when I have it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Check out their juice reviews too
> 
> Their website will be up soon I believe .. Will send to you when I have it


Thank you. I shall check them out then.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/3/16)

I decided I had too many tanks on the dancefloor, and needed to find a permanent companion for my Diablo RTA.

Most of you know my obsession for Kangertech, but my only other option for a mod for this would have been the 70W, and I just don't like the fact that it is a built in battery for some reason. I decided that I needed to spread my wings, try something new. Found the Koopor Mini at a really good price.




Buttons are real loud, and they rattle. Need a quantum physics degree to navigate the menu (not true, I know a quantum physicist and he wouldn't be able to navigate it)... At least it looks okay... I guess... Should have stuck to Kangertech

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schnappie (11/3/16)

Stosta said:


> I decided I had too many tanks on the dancefloor, and needed to find a permanent companion for my Diablo RTA.
> 
> Most of you know my obsession for Kangertech, but my only other option for a mod for this would have been the 70W, and I just don't like the fact that it is a built in battery for some reason. I decided that I needed to spread my wings, try something new. Found the Koopor Mini at a really good price.
> 
> ...


Coheed and Cambria fan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Top up stock of Vapour Mountain XXX and a 100ml bottle of High VG Clean Cut for a convert that seems to have a PG allergy!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (11/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Coheed and Cambria fan?


Haha! Yeah! I love those guys! I got the graphic novels for their albums and everything. If you've heard of them you would be the second person I have met who has!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  Target Tank #3 and some Ni200 0,2Ω Coils to try! And some Battery Wraps not in the pic!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  Only took 3 months to get here from China! Gold Sub Tank!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Only took 3 months to get here from China! Gold Sub Tank!
> View attachment 47875


Ah, must be for those gold coil heads. Perfect. Now you need a gold VTC Mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Only took 3 months to get here from China! Gold Sub Tank!
> View attachment 47875


Ooooh I was so tempted to grab that very flashy looking gold Subox kit with a matching gold Goblin Mini, so much of bling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig0 (11/3/16)

Got me some goodies from Vapers Corner today. A Goliath v2 for my wife and bud and some wire and juice. Coilmaster vape mat and tweezer coming on Monday. Creamy lemon biscuits is the shizzz!

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH (11/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Need a quantum physics degree to navigate the menu (not true, I know a quantum physicist and he wouldn't be able to navigate it)... At least it looks okay... I guess... Should have stuck to Kangertech



Nah ......... it's a great little mod - ideal for self defense 

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Craig0 (11/3/16)

Stosta said:


> I decided I had too many tanks on the dancefloor, and needed to find a permanent companion for my Diablo RTA.
> 
> Most of you know my obsession for Kangertech, but my only other option for a mod for this would have been the 70W, and I just don't like the fact that it is a built in battery for some reason. I decided that I needed to spread my wings, try something new. Found the Koopor Mini at a really good price.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about that menu. I got the big brother one, 200w plus and I got used to the menu pretty quick.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Only took 3 months to get here from China! Gold Sub Tank!
> View attachment 47875


Mr. Fisher, if you ever want to get rid of the gold subtank, please give me a shout, I have a couple of brass mods, that tank will look wicked on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (12/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Yeah! I love those guys! I got the graphic novels for their albums and everything. If you've heard of them you would be the second person I have met who has!



Aww, dude. Now you've made me go on a nostalgia trip. Turbine Blade, Keeping Secrets and Good Apollo I and II. Gaaaah. The feels.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (12/3/16)

Treated myself with a little something today from Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (12/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Yeah! I love those guys! I got the graphic novels for their albums and everything. If you've heard of them you would be the second person I have met who has!


I like their music welcome home was one of the first intros i played on my guitar.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (12/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Mr. Fisher, if you ever want to get rid of the gold subtank, please give me a shout, I have a couple of brass mods, that tank will look wicked on



He won't see your message if you don't tag him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/3/16)

zadiac said:


> He won't see your message if you don't tag him


Mr Fisher see everything - LOL

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Mr Fisher see everything - LOL



He does pretty much!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> He does pretty much!


Even the stuff that requires eye bleach afterwards ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Asmodus Minikin and a Moonshot to go with it... thanks to @Oliver Barry for building me an awesome flavour build! And some 26g to do the build!




Thanks to @Rooigevaar for replacing my favourite Wiener Vape Juices because I gave my last Wiener Vape juices to a convert!
Some Porcupine Rock Coconut to mix 50/50 with Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice (Thanks to Arndt who gave me a taste of his mix).
And then some emergency Milky Way because I forgot my big bottle at home and the Target Tank needed filling twice today!




I love my White Snow Wolf Mini so much I bought a second Snow Wolf but this one is black this time!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (13/3/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> Treated myself with a little something today from Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 47924


Great stuff. An awesome mod imo.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/3/16)

*First Quarter 2016*
























Running tally:
*Rolo DNA200
Rolo RX200
6 X LG HE2's
Wotofo Lush RDA
Phentoype L
Phenotype L Mini (not pictured)
Indestructible RDA
Subzero RDA
Haze Dripper Tank
Hannya RDA
Mutation X234
Baal V3
Velocity Genie
Origen Genesis V2 MK2 6ml
Aromamizer RDTA 6ml
Coilmaster V4 (I think)
Mod Heat Sink
MC Modz Chuff Cap
Kupcake Chuff Cap by District F5ve
Hand Made Liquid Mind Nylon Chuff Cap
Geekvape Avocado Genie
Vaperz Cloud VCMT 25mm
Lightening Vapes Assorted Wire
Wotofo Serpent RTA (not pictured)
Joyetech Cubis (not pictured)
Aspire Cleito (not pictured)
Aspire Triton V2 (Not pictured)
UD Zephyrus V2 (Not pictured)
OBS Crius V3 (Not Pictured)
Smok TFV4 (not Pictured)
Smok TFV4 Mini (not pictured)
Asmodus Snowolf 200W (not pictured)*


Will be a fairly large juice one in 2-3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *First Quarter 2016*
> 
> View attachment 47999
> View attachment 48000
> ...


Wow, you certainly take no prisoners! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *First Quarter 2016*
> 
> View attachment 47999
> View attachment 48000
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (13/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *First Quarter 2016*
> 
> View attachment 47999
> View attachment 48000
> ...


WOW!! What's the name of the shop gonna be?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> WOW!! What's the name of the shop gonna be?


----------



## thekeeperza (13/3/16)

Thanks to @Mystique Vape for hooking me up yesterday.
Stinkys started to look very appealing again after a few pints so I have had to return to vaping.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (13/3/16)

thekeeperza said:


> Thanks to @Mystique Vape for hooking me up yesterday.
> Stinkys started to look very appealing again after a few pints so I have had to return to vaping.
> View attachment 48031


Wise decision. Great to have you back in the cloudy space.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (13/3/16)

Hi guys,
Been so out of touch this past week. Had 4 tests in 6 days but we made it out alive!!
Anyway, a big thanks to the guys for organising a meet and to the vendors. I managed to take a break from the books and pop in for a quick purchase and hellos. It's great to see how far Vaping in SA has come and i'm happy to be apart of it moving forward!
Thanks to @method1 for the Smackaroon I won in a comp the night before the meet. Really appreciate it and look forward to more awesome podcasts.
Then to Vapeclub for always having high nic stuff. I got the 2x MMM and Fetch in 12mg from them, Fetch didn't make the photo as it's in my car for when I forget a refill. They're always so helpful and always have a smile on their face.
Lastly to @Creamy Clouds and @Vapers Corner for making me a special 12mg bottle, it's so awesome to have this for MTL. Vapers Corner Great service, free, fast shipping and a free gift

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/3/16)

ChadB said:


> Hi guys,
> Been so out of touch this past week. Had 4 tests in 6 days but we made it out alive!!
> Anyway, a big thanks to the guys for organising a meet and to the vendors. I managed to take a break from the books and pop in for a quick purchase and hellos. It's great to see how far Vaping in SA has come and i'm happy to be apart of it moving forward!
> Thanks to @method1 for the Smackaroon I won in a comp the night before the meet. Really appreciate it and look forward to more awesome podcasts.
> ...


Enjoy the Budget Banana, I hear it is on it's way out


----------



## GerharddP (14/3/16)

More like vape collection than mail but hey. Thanks @anthony001 its awesome.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paulie (14/3/16)

thekeeperza said:


> Thanks to @Mystique Vape for hooking me up yesterday.
> Stinkys started to look very appealing again after a few pints so I have had to return to vaping.
> View attachment 48031



Nice to see you back into Vaping Bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

If the Guava is any benchmark, I am in for a taste sensation.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (14/3/16)

Andre said:


> If the Guava is any benchmark, I am in for a taste sensation.




Just thought id let you know but the white caps are the 12mg ones

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Just thought id let you know but the white caps are the 12mg ones


Good to know, thanks @Paulie. And thank you for specially mixing 12 mgs for me, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

My 2nd Minikin and Target Tank

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> My 2nd Minikin and Target Tank



Which vendor did you buy the White Target Tanks from @Chezzig?


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Which vendor did you buy the White Target Tanks from @Chezzig?


I got one for HRH from eCiggies.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Which vendor did you buy the White Target Tanks from @Chezzig?


@Rob Fisher from eciggies @ R500 , their pack of coils is R300.. Was a definite match for my black minikin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> @Rob Fisher from eciggies @ R500 , their pack of coils is R300.. Was a definite match for my black minikin



Ta... sadly only black left.


----------



## Craig0 (14/3/16)

Got the vape mat and tweezer from Vapers Corner today! Looking lekker, if I do say so myself...

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ta... sadly only black left.


Aaah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

Try atomize.co.za maybe they have in white


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  Brooklyn has arrived home after a year of being away! 




And a surprise Bonus! Beautiful Vicious Ant display box with a VariAnt Mod but just for display because although it's authentic it has a faulty motherboard.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## OreO (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Brooklyn has arrived home after a year of being away!
> View attachment 48215
> View attachment 48216
> 
> ...


Very nice rob. Hope the reunion treats u well  


Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Coil Master Vape Mat from @Vapers Corner! The mate is huge (really nice) and the finish of the edges is better than the ones I brought in at great expense from the USA and the price of R300 including shipping makes this a fantastic buy! And also in my pack was Nichrome to try for the first time on recommendation of @Oliver Barry!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Great Rob! 
Wow, amazing how these Reos can move around and sometimes return to the original owner. 
I recall we had one Reo that was on about 4 or 5 different owners and had different finishes and paint jobs. Lol.

By the way, the vape mat does look awesome
Just please tell @Oliver Barry not to get any ideas and start using that vape mat for his video tutorials on coil building because it is too busy and we won't be able to see what he is doing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Silver said:


> By the way, the vape mat does look awesome



Finally I have a mouse pad that I don't run out of real estate on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally I have a mouse pad that I don't run out of real estate on!



Rob it's not vape related but if you want a GREAT mousepad you should try the Razer mousepads. 

They are made out of a material substance so the mouse never sticks and the tracking is outstanding. 

I think it's for gaming but I am amazed how good it is. Been using for the past few months and can't believe I didn't discover them years ago. 




Not sure if you can see the 'weave' in the pic above.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Silver said:


> Rob it's not vape related but if you want a GREAT mousepad you should try the Razer mousepads.
> 
> They are made out of a material substance so the mouse never sticks and the tracking is outstanding.
> 
> ...



Razer is like the Kangertech of gaming gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Razer is like the Kangertech of gaming gear



Thanks @Stosta
Now it makes sense 

Not a gamer myself - I am too scared to venture down that path....


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Razer is like the Kangertech of gaming gear


I wonder if the boy will be upset if I re appropriate his Steel series mat........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Stosta
> Now it makes sense
> 
> Not a gamer myself - I am too scared to venture down that path....



Yeah, don't do it! That's just another financial sink-hole! But you get some seriously nice stuff!



Gazzacpt said:


> I wonder if the boy will be upset if I re appropriate his Steel series mat........



He would, but if you really want to mess with him, buy yourself an even better one! Muhahahaha!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  Two more Target Tanks to join the team... one for juice testing and the other to test temp control!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Lol @Rob Fisher 
The Targets are taking over the Fisher vape den.
I am sure the Reos are not too charmed about all the arrivals...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher
> The Targets are taking over the Fisher vape den.
> I am sure the Reos are not too charmed about all the arrivals...



No they are not happy... they did get excited when Brooklyn arrived and then the 2 Target tanks arrived...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris (15/3/16)

My mouse pad at work.  






Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

PeterHarris said:


> My mouse pad at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alienware! Now there's a high-end mousepad!

I need one with some LEDs, because if it has lighting, it must be a good mousepad right?

http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-firefly

Or one that is massive 900mm x 360mm? Yes Please!

http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/pads/swift-rx/

My personal favourite is still @Zeki Hilmi 's though...


----------



## PeterHarris (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Alienware! Now there's a high-end mousepad!
> 
> I need one with some LEDs, because if it has lighting, it must be a good mousepad right?
> 
> ...


i actuallu have a 900 x 360 at home. 

but all i need it to be is BIG and Smooth!


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

PeterHarris said:


> i actuallu have a 900 x 360 at home.
> 
> but all i need it to be is BIG and Smooth!


Yeah, you just made it into the "When non-vapers read..." thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shane (15/3/16)

Damn, where can I get a vape mat from?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Shane said:


> Damn, where can I get a vape mat from?
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


Haha! The Coil Master one, Alienware one, or Voodoo Juice one? We kinda spammed this thread!


----------



## kimbo (15/3/16)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-An...637059?hash=item3aa77615c3:g:zlMAAOSwrklVK3m9

get a proper mouse pad

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

kimbo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-An...637059?hash=item3aa77615c3:g:zlMAAOSwrklVK3m9
> 
> get a proper mouse pad


She just needs some LEDs somewhere and that would truly be the best!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shane (15/3/16)

@Stosta, either the coil master or voodoo juice. I kinda want both though.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Shane said:


> @Stosta, either the coil master or voodoo juice. I kinda want both though.
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


Ah, well Vaper's Corner went OOS on the Coil Master mats within a day as far as I know, so you can get hold of them and try your luck with that.

The Voodoo one is done by @Zeki Hilmi of Voodoo Vapour. judging from your profile pic you have similar taste to me, but he does other designs as well...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-mouse-mats.t18893/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-vape-mouse-mats.t18641/

http://www.voodoovapour.co.za/ (No mats listed here but contact details are)

Not sure if he still does them/has stock, but he's a great guy so send him a message!


----------



## Shane (15/3/16)

Cool thanks @Stosta

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/3/16)

Hi guys. i do have in stock and can get for you. Please send me PM


----------



## Shane (15/3/16)

Will do @Zeki

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (15/3/16)

Woohoo! 
Vape Mail! 

Special thank you to @Vapington and @Paulie for everything. You guys are absolute legends!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/3/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Woohoo!
> Vape Mail!
> 
> Special thank you to @Vapington and @Paulie for everything. You guys are absolute legends!


Aromamizer and RX200....very nice combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (15/3/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Woohoo!
> Vape Mail!
> 
> Special thank you to @Vapington and @Paulie for everything. You guys are absolute legends!



Glad to have you back!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/16)

Thank you @Creamy Clouds for specially mixing me some 12 mg to acquire via @Vapers Corner.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo (16/3/16)

Picked up my goodies from Vape King Bel Air this morning

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## OreO (16/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 48345


Rob your daily vape mail makes me feel like i need a new job . 
Good choice rob. Something about this flavour just does it for me. Waiting for the rest of the range to be realeased.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (16/3/16)

Vape Mail!

My dad has decided to give vaping a second try after the Twisp - setting him up with this nice little haul:
Let's see how this goes..

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/16)

OreO said:


> Rob your daily vape mail makes me feel like i need a new job .
> Good choice rob. Something about this flavour just does it for me. Waiting for the rest of the range to be realeased.



I tried the small sample I got at the Vape Meet and loved the Cream taste I got from it... best cream ever... but I never tasted the Strawberry which upset @TommyL no end... so I'm going to put it into a Target Tank later today and give it another go... I will still vape it even if I don't taste the strawberry because I think the Cream Taste is so authentic and awesome anyway... more later...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OreO (16/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried the small sample I got at the Vape Meet and loved the Cream taste I got from it... best cream ever... but I never tasted the Strawberry which upset @TommyL no end... so I'm going to put it into a Target Tank later today and give it another go... I will still vape it even if I don't taste the strawberry because I think the Cream Taste is so authentic and awesome anyway... more later...


Nice rob.
I agree with ur thoughts on the cream, its sooo smooth. Hopefully u catch the strawberry as it just works so well with everything. Will be awaiting your thoughts rob enjoy!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05 (16/3/16)

First off some vapemail from @Sir Vape 26g kanthal and SSL316, Frappe, Pomghurt, Milkyway and @Paulie Guava and Pistachio ice cream.
UD toolkit from vapeshop.

Then we have all the DIY goodies from @drew. Very excited for this mail especially . @drew my cart is at 30 flavours will process that one on Friday so be ready to pack again lol

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY (16/3/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Woohoo!
> Vape Mail!
> 
> Special thank you to @Vapington and @Paulie for everything. You guys are absolute legends!


Yo bro where have you been???

Welcome back Lekker setup you got


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (16/3/16)

NaZa05 said:


> First off some vapemail from @Sir Vape 26g kanthal and SSL316, Frappe, Pomghurt, Milkyway and @Paulie Guava and Pistachio ice cream.
> UD toolkit from vapeshop.
> 
> Then we have all the DIY goodies from @drew. Very excited for this mail especially . @drew my cart is at 30 flavours will process that one on Friday so be ready to pack again lol
> ...


All lot of fun right there! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/3/16)

Not quite vapemail but rather Fetchmail 

Was in the area so decided to pop in to VapeClub. @Alex kindly joined me. Last minute so thanks Alex!

My mom, Lindsay (@VapeGrrl), Alex and myself had a lekker cup of coffee and a mini vape meet.

Thanks for the hospitality Lindsay. Was a great visit and I enjoyed it.

My mom got a few juices. I decided to get this one for myself:

Wiener Vape Co Belly Rub in 12mg




The reason I got this is that I was impressed with the quality of Fetch so I decided to try another juice in the range. Also I like Strawberry 

Am looking forward to my second Wiener....

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MurderDoll (16/3/16)

RIEFY said:


> Yo bro where have you been???
> 
> Welcome back Lekker setup you got
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy! 

Good to be back! 
Just been busy with a lot of stuff hey. Mostly work. lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Snow Wolf Mini White to match the the other one... Black one will head to Knysna! 100ml of Milky Way 0mg to mix with 2 x 50ml 6mg Milky Way I bought for someone who never came to pick it up. New style tweezers to test. 2 x Vape T-Shirts that are finally made in sizes big enough to fit and look good for us who have awesome physiques! 





Happy days... all matchy matcherson!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/16)

Awesome @Rob Fisher 
The white wolves look super
Out of interest, what is the material of the white cover?

And please let us know what you think of the Tweezers when you get a chance...


----------



## Stosta (17/3/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> The white wolves look super
> Out of interest, what is the material of the white cover?
> 
> And please let us know what you think of the Tweezers when you get a chance...


Also curious about those tweezers @Rob Fisher . The ends look too blunt and rounded to be useful IMO, but they are doing the rounds so there must be something decent about them!


----------



## zadiac (17/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Also curious about those tweezers @Rob Fisher . The ends look too blunt and rounded to be useful IMO, but they are doing the rounds so there must be something decent about them!



You get the ones with the "normal" tweezer ends at FT now. They seem more functional to me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> The white wolves look super
> Out of interest, what is the material of the white cover?
> 
> And please let us know what you think of the Tweezers when you get a chance...



I think the white is Gorilla Glass Hi Ho...

On the Tweezers... I thought they would not be as good as they are... they gripped the old wick just fine and was also dainty enough to pick out a small piece of wick left behind... they also seem to be pretty well suited to squeezing coils... also like the fact that they are not as long as my conventional ceramic tweezers making it easier to have a smaller maintenance carry container.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think the white is Gorilla Glass Hi Ho...
> 
> On the Tweezers... I thought they would not be as good as they are... they gripped the old wick just fine and was also dainty enough to pick out a small piece of wick left behind... they also seem to be pretty well suited to squeezing coils... also like the fact that they are not as long as my conventional ceramic tweezers making it easier to have a smaller maintenance carry container.


So a good addition to my tool box?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Stosta said:


> So a good addition to my tool box?



Sure... glad I bought one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure... glad I bought one.


Purchased! You should come up with a JPEG that you can super-impose onto pictures that says, "Rob Fisher, Official Stamp of Approval"!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soprono (17/3/16)

Vape Mail and beautiful clear battery wraps it looks so bad ass and dodge  

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rossouw (17/3/16)

Soprono said:


> Vape Mail and beautiful clear battery wraps it looks so bad ass and dodge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want both of those so bad! How are they?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

The most anticipated Vape Mail in recent history! Yes the Ceramic Coils for the Kangertech Sub Tank range has arrived from Las Vegas Baby! 




All nice and pink inside and out! 




Priming has started!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The most anticipated Vape Mail in recent history! Yes the Ceramic Coils for the Kangertech Sub Tank range has arrived from Las Vegas Baby!
> View attachment 48466
> View attachment 48467
> 
> ...


At last


----------



## Lushen (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The most anticipated Vape Mail in recent history! Yes the Ceramic Coils for the Kangertech Sub Tank range has arrived from Las Vegas Baby!
> View attachment 48466
> View attachment 48467
> 
> ...


 
Awesome, I cannot wait for your feedback. As well as for the local vendors to start receiving stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> At last



Big time! First gCeramics in Africa... from China via Las Vegas and designed and engineered in the UK!


----------



## OhmzRaw (17/3/16)

The subtank looks to be the only tank that gets good with age 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chezzig (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The most anticipated Vape Mail in recent history! Yes the Ceramic Coils for the Kangertech Sub Tank range has arrived from Las Vegas Baby!
> View attachment 48466
> View attachment 48467
> 
> ...


 Ooooooolalalalala This could be big !!!!! I cant wait to hear your feedback on these Coils @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (17/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> I want both of those so bad! How are they?



Ohhh man o man the Twisted Tripple is beautiful, I have yet to cap out the battery life however it hits well, button is awesome. Ability to turn the mod off like a regulated is pretty awesome and the back LED for battery life is a great addition. Some atties sit with a slight raise however my Lush, Pheno and Aromz sit flush. 

The BBB is huge in hand however wow what a smooth vape. I have yet to run it on a fresh pair of batteries in Series so still running on Parallel. The mod is very very well built and gives such a awesome vape, I love it looks bad ass and series, design is amazing and the finish is fantastic. Metal door sits well and solid build. Got to love the addition of a volt meter and a lovely fire button, looks dodge in the car at traffic lights haha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (17/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Are these not similar ?
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_...-Gold-Plated-Coil-for-SUBTANKS-by-Atom-0.5ohm


Those are the gclaptons. The other one is the ceramic coils

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (17/3/16)

Soprono said:


> Ohhh man o man the Twisted Tripple is beautiful, I have yet to cap out the battery life however it hits well, button is awesome. Ability to turn the mod off like a regulated is pretty awesome and the back LED for battery life is a great addition. Some atties sit with a slight raise however my Lush, Pheno and Aromz sit flush.
> 
> The BBB is huge in hand however wow what a smooth vape. I have yet to run it on a fresh pair of batteries in Series so still running on Parallel. The mod is very very well built and gives such a awesome vape, I love it looks bad ass and series, design is amazing and the finish is fantastic. Metal door sits well and solid build. Got to love the addition of a volt meter and a lovely fire button, looks dodge in the car at traffic lights haha.


damn they both sound so good! My choices got so much harder now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (17/3/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> Those are the gclaptons. The other one is the ceramic coils
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


 Aaaaaahhh


----------



## Soprono (17/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> damn they both sound so good! My choices got so much harder now



Think you now know why I landed up with both haha. The TwistedTripple was my more longer term vaping box and more "chilled" builds something a little different to my RX200 yet same battery life. The BBB was intended to be...well I had no use I just digged it haha.


----------



## Rossouw (17/3/16)

Soprono said:


> Think you now know why I landed up with both haha. The TwistedTripple was my more longer term vaping box and more "chilled" builds something a little different to my RX200 yet same battery life. The BBB was intended to be...well I had no use I just digged it haha.


I had the same thoughts! I really wanted to get the noisy cricket (it is cheap and looks sick with the indestructible RDA) and then these 2 came along


----------



## RIEFY (17/3/16)

Thanks to cartel for the black rx200






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Soprono (17/3/16)

Follow up to earlier testing of the new mail I got yesterday. Running standard 26g Kanthal @ 0.52 on a Lush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hyphen (18/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

Soprono said:


> Follow up to earlier testing of the new mail I got yesterday. Running standard 26g Kanthal @ 0.52 on a Lush.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks @Soprono, nice little vid
Sounds vicious!! 
Hope you enjoying it


----------



## Smoky Jordan (18/3/16)

Thanks @TommyL for the juice and excellent service

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

After ceramic didnt do it for me I picked up this bad boy from @sirvape today 

The much inspired @VapeSnow tank




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spydro (19/3/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/3/16)

Spydro said:


>


WOW....prettiest squonker I seen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (19/3/16)

Spydro said:


>



I can't stop looking at her and the pictures are just getting better. I wish it said Ernest in the bottom corner and not @Spydro , no offence, but I think she likes me too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (19/3/16)

Ernest said:


> I can't stop looking at her and the pictures are just getting better. I wish it said Ernest in the bottom corner and not @Spydro , no offence, but I think she likes me too.



Well, she is a forest nymph... they like all men don't they?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Snow Wolf Mini Tiffany Blue.



Krixus Tank with Ceramic Coils



Kangertech Subvod Mega and two packs of ceramic coils for the Sib Box for Coil Wars!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Snow Wolf Mini Tiffany Blue.
> View attachment 48650
> ...


Who has the gCeramics ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Who has the gCeramics ?



Sir Vape do...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ure-flavor-coils-compatible-with-kanger-tanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Spydro said:


>



That is such a great picture @Spydro
Beautiful
The bright green in the background makes it special

Something tells me @Viper_SA might like this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (19/3/16)

ettiennedj said:


> UD Bag and Special Reserve Batch #2. Thanks @KieranD


Firstly, damn nice car, secondly, damn fine taste in your juice selection and thirdly, enjoy your vape bag and hopefully not have it referred to as "his handbag" like my staff do, but I just ignore them!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (19/3/16)

RIEFY said:


> Thanks to cartel for the black rx200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have two of these, really love this mod, and getting my third one, the red and black "model" next week, never knew that I would own so many batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (19/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Have two of these, really love this mod, and getting my third one, the red and black "model" next week, never knew that I would own so many batteries



Who will be bringing in those so soon ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (19/3/16)

Soprono said:


> Who will be bringing in those so soon ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



from @Foggas Vape Lounge Must also mention the Really great service, I needed some (more) vape gear that I could not find and was told to give my "shopping list" and that the order will be placed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (19/3/16)

Really lucky here now in Cape Town, only vape mail I get is from the "good sirs" in Durban, I have two fantastic vendors literally down the road from me and must pass by these on my way home, a quick phone call and sorted out, here I must give a big "shout-out" to "the cartel", one phone call and two hours later, picked up two Griffen tanks (and juice)


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Snow Wolf Mini Tiffany Blue.
> View attachment 48650
> ...


Hi @Rob Fisher

Any thoughts on the Krixus yet? Seems an interesting concept.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Any thoughts on the Krixus yet? Seems an interesting concept.



Upload of a Rob's Ramblings shortly... Coil Wars is over. Don't like the Krixus one bit. I get a funny taste from the Japanese Cotton that is wrapped around the ceramic coil... not sure if it's the cotton or the coil but it's a fail for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Coil Wars are over...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-39

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Soprono (20/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Coil Wars are over...
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-39



Awesome to get a greater in depth review of Ceramic. Thanks Rob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (21/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Upload of a Rob's Ramblings shortly... Coil Wars is over. Don't like the Krixus one bit. I get a funny taste from the Japanese Cotton that is wrapped around the ceramic coil... not sure if it's the cotton or the coil but it's a fail for me.


Thanks @Rob Fisher, just watched the ramblings and glad I did had big hopes for that Krixus

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher, just watched the ramblings and glad I did had big hopes for that Krixus



I have cleaned the Krixus and will attempt to use Rayon as a wicking material and try again... maybe the horrible taste was from a dirty tank and maybe it was my dislike of cotton... will let you know later... if I don't bugger up the coil like I did with my last attempt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (21/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have cleaned the Krixus and will attempt to use Rayon as a wicking material and try again... maybe the horrible taste was from a dirty tank and maybe it was my dislike of cotton... will let you know later... if I don't bugger up the coil like I did with my last attempt.


I am content for now with my xxx and target tank in the knowledge that it might be the best ceramic vape for now...my budget and FOMO will destroy each other if there is already a better ceramic tank lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I am content for now with my xxx and target tank in the knowledge that it might be the best ceramic vape for now...my budget and FOMO will destroy each other if there is already a better ceramic tank lol



Oh yes you have the very best set-up by far! You can relax and let the FOMO fade away... I'll shout when something better comes along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (21/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh yes you have the very best set-up by far! You can relax and let the FOMO fade away... I'll shout when something better comes along.


You really do save us a lot of trial and error. Thanks for that

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/3/16)

A nice unexpected surprise from the Drip Club in L.A, some *Milkman, ANML *& *Twonk *to taste test 
Dying to dive into these juices...







Thanks Misaki !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## OreO (22/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> A nice unexpected surprise from the Drip Club in L.A, some *Milkman, ANML *& *Twonk *to taste test
> Dying to dive into these juices...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome man!!!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> A nice unexpected surprise from the Drip Club in L.A, some *Milkman, ANML *& *Twonk *to taste test
> Dying to dive into these juices...
> 
> 
> ...


I still want to hear someone's opinion on that twonk jelly


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I still want to hear someone's opinion on that twonk jelly



Will let ya know what i think as soon as I give it a bash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (22/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Will let ya know what i think as soon as I give it a bash


Sweet dude.

Suprised u havemt riooed through all of them already!!!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Will let ya know what i think as soon as I give it a bash


Thanks will appreciate it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (22/3/16)

Vape mail baby!! Thanks to Larry's Vape Juice and Fog Machine for sending them for review!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (22/3/16)

Wyvern said:


> Dammit, I am looking for Firefly Mech.
> Last piece I managed to find:


Couldn't resist. Here is a Firefly Mech... 
VERY pretty 


it glows..


and it flies... well, hovers..


and it's shiny..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ernest (23/3/16)

Epic mail @Rob Fisher style! Thank you so much. Courier arrived just after 8am (first time ever) and the content was out of this world! @Rob Fisher you are a legend!



Will load more pics in Reo mail.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Courier just arrived! 

Whoops wrong forum... Tatsu Fluorocarbon... best fishing line on the planet! At least @Genosmate will appreciate this post!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (23/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Courier just arrived!
> 
> Whoops wrong forum... Tatsu Fluorocarbon... best fishing line on the planet! At least @Genosmate will appreciate this post!
> View attachment 48992



Nearly the cost of a Lukkos Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Nearly the cost of a Lukkos Rob



Ain't that the truth... I'm sure they put platinum in this line... had to take a second bond to get the line!


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Courier just arrived!
> 
> Whoops wrong forum... Tatsu Fluorocarbon... best fishing line on the planet! At least @Genosmate will appreciate this post!
> View attachment 48992



Maybe a small piece can be used for something Vape Related @Rob Fisher !
Just don't know what

Ok, maybe to tie your Reo around your arm or hang it around your neck while fishing.
Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (23/3/16)

Silver said:


> Maybe a small piece can be used for something Vape Related @Rob Fisher !
> Just don't know what
> 
> Ok, maybe to tie your Reo around your arm or hang it around your neck while fishing.
> Lol


Perhaps if @Rob Fisher uses a reo as bait he might catch a record breaking bass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/3/16)

I'm sure the fish really appreciate the fancy line, probably makes them feel quite special

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sure the fish really appreciate the fancy line, probably makes them feel quite special



They won't appreciate this line because the toughness of this line is unparalleled and when the bass goes into the trees or rocks to snap the line they would be in for a big surprise!  That's why this is such damn expensive line!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/16)

But my humble apologies for the thread derail... back to normal Bumpty Bump business!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> They won't appreciate this line because the toughness of this line is unparalleled and when the bass goes into the trees or rocks to snap the line they would be in for a big surprise!  That's why this is such damn expensive line!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos (23/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 48999


that looks like an alligator, at 150 KG's per cm2 i doubt the line would survive. I suspect the reo attached to the line might get a few interesting dents while the gator looses some teeth.
Now a reo with gator teeth embedded, thats a unicorn mod!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/3/16)

Thanks @KieranD Excellent juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj (23/3/16)

Personal delivery by @element0709 from Vapour Chemistry. Order was mixed up and accidentally shipped to East London. Thing that sets awesome vendors apart from the rest is the way hiccups like these are handled. Even threw in a free juice (lemon biscuit). What more can I say. All this even after I paid with ebucks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie (23/3/16)

Two of my fav ADV's from one of the best and some lime party for the occasional vaper(wife). VG lowered for ceramic coils in Berrynade plus got a big discount incentive for the next order because i accidently paid for shipping which was included for orders over 750.. Thanks @Mike its clear to see why you are one of the best out there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (23/3/16)

Purchased a Mini Volt from a fellow member @anthony001 Thanks 

This tank might be a little too big 



Aah that's better ...........perfect 





Dave

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/16)

Vape Mail... it's Dremel time... I need to open my Hornets and Cyclones to 1,6mm and start using more of my squonkers...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaveH (23/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail... it's Dremel time... I need to open my Hornets and Cyclones to 1,6mm and start using more of my squonkers...


I think they belong on a dental forum 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam (23/3/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/3/16)

Keyaam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, where you get the Sith lord version ?


----------



## Keyaam (23/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Nice, where you get the Sith lord version ?


A buddy of mine imported a few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

I've been looking forward to this vape mail about as much as I would look forward to having teeth pulled without anaesthetic
All the way from @Rob Fisher ,first off a snow wolf because I was told to!
A modified Bellus (I know it's modified because I did it) a beast of a tank with the air intakes enlarged and a fancy Greek mech that won't work,that I need to fix.


Lots of goodies.........and some screwdrivers


And last,the object of my apathy,resplendent in the 'Woodvill Pink' boxes,the infamous GCeramics

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (24/3/16)

Snappy service from VapeKing, thanks yet again to @Stroodlepuff and crew 

Someone needs to inform our American friends that the popular idiom is actually "*Drop *of a hat" and not drip.
Lets hope they dont start messing with the other ones.
"_Made a down payment on a plot" _isnt quite the same as "_Bought the farm_"...unless of course it was deliberate.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Snappy service from VapeKing, thanks yet again to @Stroodlepuff and crew
> 
> Someone needs to inform our American friends that the popular idiom is actually "*Drop *of a hat" and not drip.
> Lets hope they dont start messing with the other ones.
> ...


I think it was deliberate as they changed the whole line's idioms to be vape-related..lol

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Vape mail from Sir Vape 



A Kangertech Drip 'thingy-m-jig'. Some Gceramic coils and a Trinity glass bell cap 
That's my Easter sorted 

Dave

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Some Gceramic coils and a Trinity glass bell cap



@DaveH please test the gCeramic coils now and let me know what you think?


----------



## blujeenz (24/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> I think it was deliberate as they changed the whole line's idioms to be vape-related..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


 I spose even though "drop" still makes sense, drip is more RDA related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @DaveH please test the gCeramic coils now and let me know what you think?


Oh dear that's a bit tricky Rob, I was thinking I might just admire them for a few days 
There again not much fun in that 
I will be using the 0.9 ohm coil in the bell cap. I'll report back later to day, provided I can get it primed.
Dave

Edit: the review will be here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/impressions-of-the-gceramic-0-9-ohm-coil-in-a-trinity-bell-cap.t20976/


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Oh dear that's a bit tricky Rob, I was thinking I might just admire them for a few days
> There again not much fun in that
> I will be using the 0.9 ohm coil in the bell cap. I'll report back later to day, provided I can get it primed.
> Dave



Please don't do that @DaveH... I want to see if @Genosmate and I are the only ones to think they are crap?


----------



## kimbo (24/3/16)

Vape Mail 

I bought a subtank v2 from @ZeeZi169 and he included a bunch of subtank spares for me. i love this tank 
Thank you @ZeeZi169

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Spydro (24/3/16)

All that was found at the vapemail check lastnight was the Snow Wolf Mini. Still AWOL is a Target Tank and a bunch of CCell's that was suppose to be with it but were not; and another Target Tank due today (although tracking still doesn't show it as being in town).

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/3/16)

Spydro said:


> All that was found at the vapemail check lastnight was the Snow Wolf Mini. Still AWOL is a Target Tank and a bunch of CCell's that was suppose to be with it but were not; and another Target Tank due today (although tracking still doesn't show it as being in town).


We need a better close up of that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (24/3/16)

I have it large and quite detailed, but I intentionally sized it way down so as to not offend any of the lovely ladies here. I bought it for a new hobby project my 40ish age son is working on. He is making some outstanding railroad diorama's using all the trains, buildings, struckers, etc from a basement sized HO train layout we built together when he was a wee lad. The scenery he adds to them is also quite good, looks pretty real. 
He's doing one with a stream, lake, fishermen in a boat, etc near a train track in the mountains, so thought this would be appropriate. I also could have bought a half dozen HO scale naked beach bunnies and beach boys, but this ought to be enough for this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (26/3/16)

Vape pickup from Vapeclub. Awesome service as always from @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

Vape Mail Baby... while out and about in the Midlands yesterday we went to a wood craft shop... I just love wood and there were chairs, box's, bread boards and so much more... and this box I just could not resist for two reasons... number one it was only R120 and I needed to buy at least something... and then number 2 it's the perfect size for squonkers and box mods! I should have bought two of them!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Petrus (26/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> I've been looking forward to this vape mail about as much as I would look forward to having teeth pulled without anaesthetic
> All the way from @Rob Fisher ,first off a snow wolf because I was told to!
> A modified Bellus (I know it's modified because I did it) a beast of a tank with the air intakes enlarged and a fancy Greek mech that won't work,that I need to fix.
> View attachment 49110
> ...


@Genosmate , please let me know what you think of the Nichrome wire.


----------



## Petrus (26/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... while out and about in the Midlands yesterday we went to a wood craft shop... I just love wood and there were chairs, box's, bread boards and so much more... and this box I just could not resist for two reasons... number one it was only R120 and I needed to buy at least something... and then number 2 it's the perfect size for squonkers and box mods! I should have bought two of them!
> View attachment 49323


@Rob Fisher I am so glad you only bought one......what stock/mods would nr.2 carry?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher I am so glad you only bought one......what stock/mods would nr.2 carry?



My regulated mods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/3/16)

Petrus said:


> @Genosmate , please let me know what you think of the Nichrome wire.


Will do when I get around to using it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zahz (26/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My regulated mods.


Also could carry your e-liquid stocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

Zahz said:


> Also could carry your e-liquid stocks



It could but I would need a bigger box.


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It could but I would need a bigger box.



One of these should be fine 



Dave

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Zegee (29/3/16)

Thank you vape cartel ct





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba (29/3/16)

Zegee said:


> Thank you vape cartel ct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for the support  and I'm happy to hear that you loving this new tank!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/3/16)

Better than my last vape mail containing the infamous Atom GCeramics,a bit to shape wood and a fancy doohickey for checking voltage drop..now I just have to find @johan guide on how to do it,instruction book already tossed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (29/3/16)

Juice mail today 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ernest (29/3/16)

What a lovely device. HRH will love it, but for now I'm enjoying it thoroughly.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (29/3/16)

Thank you @Sir Vape. You know you guys are SIRS indeed. Always first on the scene and keep the first place.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (29/3/16)

Inspired by @rogue zombie, @method1, @Ernest and others in the DIY threads, decided to give DIY a go again, but slowly. Starting with a Peach Iced Tea, recipe (and taste of the result) courtesy of @Ernest. Thank you for the goodies to @drew from Valley Vapour.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate (29/3/16)

Iam told this is vapemail and now that @Rob Fisher has seen me more clearly on Skype he has demanded I go back to my old one where he could hardly see what I looked like

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## rogue zombie (29/3/16)

Andre said:


> Inspired by @rogue zombie, @method1, @Ernest and others in the DIY threads, decided to give DIY a go again, but slowly. Starting with a Peach Iced Tea, recipe (and taste of the result) courtesy of @Ernest. Thank you for the goodies to @drew from Valley Vapour.


Oh wow... never thought you'd crack 

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

Amazing difference with the new camera @Genosmate! I always thought KNysna just had kak internet... it turns out you just had a camera the Voortrekkers used to use!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro (29/3/16)

Quickie of some vapemail picked up in the wee's this AM... 30ml bottles of flavors (I'm going to use in some 50/50 mixes to try in the Target Tanks).

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rebel (29/3/16)

Thanks to Christina from @Heaven Gifts

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (29/3/16)

Been looking forward to trying these, well done @Paulie these are yummy

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Clouder (30/3/16)

Thanx to the EPICNESS that is @Sir Vape , I now have some Lemon Creams and Papaya to feast on!! All on my new Subtank Stubby!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (30/3/16)

Clouder said:


> Thanx to the EPICNESS that is @ Sir Vape , I now have some Lemon Creams and Papaya to feast on!! All on my new Subtank Stubby!!!!
> View attachment 49643


 Subtank Stuby??? Im curious..


----------



## Clouder (30/3/16)

@Chezzig here you go: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kanger-subtank-mini-stubby-connector

I LOVE IT!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (30/3/16)

Clouder said:


> @Chezzig here you go: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kanger-subtank-mini-stubby-connector
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!


 Oh I see now  So it obviously takes a lot less Juice?


----------



## Clouder (30/3/16)

@Chezzig , yes, A LOT less, but it looks SWEET!


----------



## Chezzig (30/3/16)

Clouder said:


> @Chezzig , yes, A LOT less, but it looks SWEET!


  In that case, a must have !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (30/3/16)

@Chezzig 
Difference between a normal Subtank and the Stubby=

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

Sir Vape Mail Baby! 

Steam Crave Supreme RDTA and Gemini RTA!




And when a vendor goes the extra mile you find your brand new tanks wicked up with brand new perfect coils! @BigGuy you are EPIC! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro (30/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sir Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Steam Crave Supreme RDTA and Gemini RTA!
> View attachment 49650
> ...



Nice score Rob. The Gemini RTA was on my list too, but I went with 2 Avocado's instead..... for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

Spydro said:


> Nice score Rob. The Gemini RTA was on my list too, but I went with 2 Avocado's instead..... for now.



The Avo continues to really impress me @Spydro and has fast become one of my favorite vapes!

The two new tanks are coiled up with 24g Dual Ni80 coils and are busy being broken in.The Gemini looks really good and the Supreme is MASSIVE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Avo continues to really impress me @Spydro and has fast *become one of my favorite vapes*!
> 
> The two new tanks are coiled up with 24g Dual Ni80 coils and are busy being broken in.The Gemini looks really good and the Supreme is MASSIVE!


Let us know when you start culling your squonking herd @Rob Fisher  I want to reserve a spot in that line!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

Christos said:


> Let us know when you start culling your squonking herd @Rob Fisher  I want to reserve a spot in that line!



I may have an SVA DNA 40 if you want one?


----------



## Christos (30/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I may have an SVA DNA 40 if you want one?



Im scared of the SVA price but Im willing to consider.
I recall your ad in the classifieds.


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/16)

Vape mail baby! Or should I call it "Juice mail"? 

Thanks @drew the FA Dark Vapure is so awesome! Chucked a few drops straight into my Reo bottle and love it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH (30/3/16)

Vape mail from Vape Club, all shinies 






Dave

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

I want that Platinum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (30/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I want that Platinum



Can't have - it's all mine 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (30/3/16)

Vapemail arrived today after a month at sea! Thank you @Heaven Gifts for the voucher! Now to start playing with my rda's.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> Vapemail arrived today after a month at sea! Thank you @Heaven Gifts for the voucher! Now to start playing with my rda's..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I could never wait that long. It would kill me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (30/3/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I could never wait that long. It would kill me.


It was killing me..thats why i had a few toys while waiting.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> It was killing me..thats why i had a few toys while waiting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Aah okay that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> Vapemail arrived today after a month at sea! Thank you @Heaven Gifts for the voucher! Now to start playing with my rda's..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Only a month? Jeez they must have used a speed boat 

I'm used to waiting for 2-3 months with this guy...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Cobrali (30/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Only a month? Jeez they must have used a speed boat
> 
> I'm used to waiting for 2-3 months with this guy...
> View attachment 49693


Yeah..and both parcels arrived at the same time!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mildly.inked (30/3/16)

I went to collect my VapeMail today, my favourite juices! It's so good to have some again, been craving the Berry Nade big time 

Thanks for hooking me up @Mike!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (31/3/16)

I just went and picked up a second Snow Wolf Mini that came yesterday.

With 2 Snow Wolf Mini’s, 2 Target tanks and 2 Avocado tanks now, this may well be the last vape mail for regulated related gear. I prefer my Reos, and they have been ignored too often far too much of the time while playing around with this gear.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

Clouder said:


> @Chezzig
> Difference between a normal Subtank and the Stubby=
> 
> View attachment 49645


 I NEED ONE !!!! Thanks for the pic @Clouder , Going to order one


----------



## Clouder (31/3/16)

Sweet @Chezzig !

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (31/3/16)

Oh ja @Chezzig, the stubby is also a Top FIll unit, which makes life just that bit easier.


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

Casper said:


> Oh ja @Chezzig, the stubby is also a Top FIll unit, which makes life just that bit easier.


 Woooohooooo, Im going onto their site now


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Some gClaptons to put in my Trinity Caps until we can get a decent ceramic coil!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Space_Cowboy (31/3/16)

Vape mail! Thanks @element0709






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nightwalker (31/3/16)

First of four vape mail.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Harmlessguy (31/3/16)

Lovely surprise in the mail this morning!! Finally

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/3/16)

Vapour Mountain does it again. Ordered monday night arrived Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Vape pickup from @KieranD. Midst day the tank is giving me buyers remorse because I went in for the gemini tank and the Moradin was recommended. I'll be able to tell once it's done soaking. It looks like a better alternative though. 



Also for @Rob Fisher vape screwdriver set.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Christos said:


> Vape pickup from @KieranD. Midst day the tank is giving me buyers remorse because I went in for the gemini tank and the Moradin was recommended. I'll be able to tell once it's done soaking. It looks like a better alternative though.
> View attachment 49751
> 
> 
> ...


IF this screwdriver set works on a cyclone then it's a winner. I have not come across a set that is small enough to accommodate the cyclone or some of the velocity style decks I have owned. I'll update soon. About 3 ml left to a rewick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (31/3/16)

@Christos I use a MIP/Thorpe 0.9mm driver on my 2013 Cyclones (and many other atty's), but have no idea what the newer ones use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Spydro said:


> @Christos I use a MIP/Thorpe 0.9mm driver on my 2013 Cyclones (and many other atty's), but have no idea what the newer ones use.


I was eying the th5 bit fir the cyclone but it is to large. Anyways one can never have too many screw drivers. 
The Moradin is a leak free experience so far with flavour exceeding the griffin. 
Not a cloud blower but indeed a flavour tank. 
Went with 3.5mm ID SS and it's performing quite well.


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (31/3/16)

Got my Snow Wolf 200w with sample juices from Rob Fisher (Admin), Twisted Messes RDA from FireTrap Vape & Orion - The Belt 3mg from Vaperite, couldn't be happier!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (31/3/16)

Got the Tesiyi 35A from Vaperite as well, oops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (1/4/16)

Whoo hoo. Been a while since I ordered any hardware.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Efficient service as always from @SAVapeGear... and instructions with porcupine picture... nice touch Pieter! Oh and a sucker! 

Matt White RX200, Uwell Crown Tank (time to see what the fuss is about) and spare coils.



Back up stock of Tropical Ice and XXX from @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Efficient service as always from @SAVapeGear... and instructions with porcupine picture... nice touch Pieter! Oh and a sucker!
> 
> Matt White RX200, Uwell Crown Tank (time to see what the fuss is about) and spare coils.
> View attachment 49862
> ...


That matt white RX200 looks very nice @Rob Fisher 

I hope you will enjoy that setup.

Thanks for the Support again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> That matt white RX200 looks very nice @Rob Fisher
> 
> I hope you will enjoy that setup.
> 
> Thanks for the Support again.


I also think you have the First Matt White RX200 in SA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/16)

Agreed - that matt white RX200 looks fabulous @Rob Fisher 
I was eyeing it myself - haha
But I need to practice restraint

Am very interested to hear your experiences with the UWell Crown Rob
Give it horns!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (1/4/16)

Some nice and early mail from the guys at @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Genosmate (1/4/16)

Some vape mail from @Rob Fisher,juice to try,a few coils to put in the vacuum chamber and the CC mod to polish.
The CC mod is as good as I imagined and I like it so much Rob let me buy it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/4/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (1/4/16)

All the way from the USA,now I can stabilize wood

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> All the way from the USA,now I can stabilize wood
> View attachment 49871


And the brand is quite appropriate!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chezzig (1/4/16)

Wooooohoooooooo!! Been a while  White Minikin to add to my Black and Tifney Blue and Looper from TheEcigstore & My Favourite VM Juices

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Chezzig (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Efficient service as always from @SAVapeGear... and instructions with porcupine picture... nice touch Pieter! Oh and a sucker!
> 
> Matt White RX200, Uwell Crown Tank (time to see what the fuss is about) and spare coils.
> View attachment 49862
> ...


 Love the white RX200

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Red Snow Wolf Mini! Vaporesso Gemini Ceramic Coil version!




Limited edition Minikin! Ooooooo! And this one has no gap!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Red Snow Wolf Mini! Vaporesso Gemini Ceramic Coil version!
> View attachment 49912
> ...


 Oh My Word !!!!!! That LTD edition Minikin .. where from, where from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Oh My Word !!!!!! That LTD edition Minikin .. where from, where from?



Sir Vape... but they are still unpacking... I mugged Hugo while he was unpacking and he can charge me when he surfaces from the box's of new stock! But there is a *very *limited stock.... I would keep an eye on the web site and nail one the second you see it come online because they will be gone in a short space of time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sir Vape... but they are still unpacking... I mugged Hugo while he was unpacking and he can charge me when he surfaces from the box's of new stock! But there is a *very *limited stock.... I would keep an eye on the web site and nail one the second you see it come online because they will be gone in a short space of time.


 Said with my hands over my eyes @Rob Fisher ... " I do not need another Minikin !! I do not need another Minikin!!" Hahahaha I may Just have to pass on this one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Red Snow Wolf Mini! Vaporesso Gemini Ceramic Coil version!
> View attachment 49912
> ...


@Rob Fisher is the black on the minikin a rubber finish?


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher is the black on the minikin a rubber finish?


VGOD Minikin already sold out !!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher is the black on the minikin a rubber finish?



Yes it is @SAVapeGear! It's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is @SAVapeGear! It's awesome!


Thanks.Luckily I managed to grab one quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (1/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> VGOD Minikin already sold out !!!!


 Shew... Thank Heavens

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## morras (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sir Vape... but they are still unpacking... I mugged Hugo while he was unpacking and he can charge me when he surfaces from the box's of new stock! But there is a *very *limited stock.... I would keep an eye on the web site and nail one the second you see it come online because they will be gone in a short space of time.


So Rob , since you have like a 100 mods , which is the better device , minikin or snowwolf mini ?

Really like the look of both , please post a pick of the 2 next to each other for a size comparison. .....


----------



## Attie (1/4/16)

Thank you @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (1/4/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (1/4/16)

Attie said:


> Thank you @Maxxis
> 
> View attachment 49931


@Attie ,sorry for the stupid question. What is in that little glass bottles?? Looks like a sort/sorts of atty's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)

morras said:


> So Rob , since you have like a 100 mods , which is the better device , minikin or snowwolf mini ?
> 
> Really like the look of both , please post a pick of the 2 next to each other for a size comparison. .....



My personal favourite is the Snow Wolf for looks but they are different... the SNow Wolf is a single 18650 and the Minikin is a dual 18650 so they serve different purposes. Also the Minikin is for high power vapes and the Snow Wolf is max 75w. So it's really dependant on what you are after.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blujeenz (1/4/16)

Petrus said:


> @Attie ,sorry for the stupid question. What is in that little glass bottles?? Looks like a sort/sorts of atty's.


Its the fancy packaging for the Dotmod Petri V2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## wiesbang (1/4/16)

Vape mail prize! Thank you vaporize.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> Limited edition Minikin! Ooooooo! And this one has no gap!
> View attachment 49914
> View attachment 49915


Can't wait...so impressed with this mod (thanks @Oliver Barry for the FMO), and going be my first regulated dual 18650 mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (2/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Snappy service from VapeKing, thanks yet again to @Stroodlepuff and crew
> 
> Someone needs to inform our American friends that the popular idiom is actually "*Drop *of a hat" and not drip.
> Lets hope they dont start messing with the other ones.
> ...


How have you found the Kayfun?


----------



## blujeenz (2/4/16)

KB_314 said:


> How have you found the Kayfun?


Pretty tasty. 
Its similar to the Bellus in that you can invert it and unscrew the tank without dumping juice to rewick/coil.
Its 2ml so frequent refills, but easy enough with the top fill.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/4/16)

A sample of the new UD Simba for us to try out. Thanks to Christina @Heaven Gifts for hooking me up with this one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/16)

Stosta said:


> A sample of the new UD Simba for us to try out. Thanks to Christina @Heaven Gifts for hooking me up with this one!



Oh WOW! So interested to hear feedback on the Simba!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/4/16)

Stosta said:


> A sample of the new UD Simba for us to try out. Thanks to Christina @Heaven Gifts for hooking me up with this one!
> 
> View attachment 50073


I'm really excited about this tank, I love UD's tanks and this one ticks all the boxes for me and adds a box for ceramic. So yeah, I am just a little jealous right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/4/16)

@Rob Fisher you know where I work! Give me the heads up if you want to pick it up for a spin or just have a go, you have so much experience with ceramics it would be great to hear what you think too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/16)

Stosta said:


> @Rob Fisher you know where I work! Give me the heads up if you want to pick it up for a spin or just have a go, you have so much experience with ceramics it would be great to hear what you think too!



That would awesome... would love to give it a test drive before mine arrives... what would be awesome is if I could remember where you work.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hami (3/4/16)

Some epic vape mail this weekend 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Maxxis (3/4/16)

Couple of new toys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (4/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> That would awesome... would love to give it a test drive before mine arrives... what would be awesome is if I could remember where you work.


I only got this now, will try make a plan to have it available for you tomorrow! Will keep you posted!


----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

Hami said:


> Some epic vape mail this weekend
> View attachment 50134
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



That Red and Black looks very nice @Hami !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/16)

Maxxis said:


> Couple of new toys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh, I love my Black Flag. Where you get in 12 mg?


----------



## Maxxis (4/4/16)

Andre said:


> Ooh, I love my Black Flag. Where you get in 12 mg?



Was gifted to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silent Echo (4/4/16)

Thank you Vapour Mountain! @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig (4/4/16)

Maxxis said:


> Couple of new toys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Whats the Mod in the last pic ?


----------



## Maxxis (4/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Whats the Mod in the last pic ?



Vaporflask Mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig (4/4/16)

Maxxis said:


> Vaporflask Mini
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Gorgeous


----------



## Nightwalker (4/4/16)

Vape mail again. This time from AlleyCat.
What I've learnt is its not the size of the business but how the clients are treated. 10/10

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (4/4/16)

And.. @Sir Vape, great as per normal

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightwalker (4/4/16)

And more love from the great @Rob Fisher ty man. This is heaven

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro (4/4/16)

Received some vape mail today from nearly half way around the world… South African style. Thanks much for the care package @Rob Fisher. 

Rob sent me some local elixirs’ to try out, the infamous VM Tropical Ice & XXX, Fogg’s Milky Way and Paulie’s Pistachio Icecream.

Seems fitting that these need to be tried in a Target tank, so prep to do so will soon be underway.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Received some vape mail today from nearly half way around the world… South African style. Thanks much for the care package @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Rob sent me some local elixirs’ to try out, the infamous VM Tropical Ice & XXX, Fogg’s Milky Way and Paulie’s Pistachio Icecream.
> 
> Seems fitting that these need to be tried in a Target tank, so prep to do so will soon be underway.




Happy it arrived in good condition... I'm really anxious to hear what you think of some of SA's best and most loved juices @Spydro!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (4/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy it arrived in good condition... I'm really anxious to hear what you think of some of SA's best and most loved juices @Spydro!



And I'm looking forward to trying them out. Can't wait, but have cCells to get ready so will have to for a bit. Will gladly LYK. Thanks again pard.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/4/16)

And... Top airflow for the Griffin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightwalker (5/4/16)

Top airflow on Griffin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (5/4/16)

Came home to some more juice mail yesterday

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/4/16)

Thanks @Sir Vape and @Oupa

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Maxxis (5/4/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Chezzig (5/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Received some vape mail today from nearly half way around the world… South African style. Thanks much for the care package @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Rob sent me some local elixirs’ to try out, the infamous VM Tropical Ice & XXX, Fogg’s Milky Way and Paulie’s Pistachio Icecream.
> 
> Seems fitting that these need to be tried in a Target tank, so prep to do so will soon be underway.


 Oooooooo, you are going to LOVE Them !!! Lets us know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/4/16)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Spydro (7/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Oooooooo, you are going to LOVE Them !!! Lets us know.



Will gladly do, will even write up a little review of my take on them when I have done all four of them as far as I can go with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj (7/4/16)

Vape Mail!! 

Starting to dabble in the world of DIY and must say, very impressed with the Starter Kit from Skyblue. Awesome kit for an awesome price!

Also got some concentrates from Valley Vapour and some juice directly from Craft Vapour

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/4/16)

I got very excited to see ambrosia again, Went a bit overboard. fun times to follow

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> View attachment 50531
> 
> 
> I got very excited to see ambrosia again, Went a bit overboard. fun times to follow


There's no such thing as overboard in vapemail @BuzzGlo ! You're just doing it right!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/4/16)

Diy top up

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie (8/4/16)

So i wanted to get a high end mod from usa for a while now and i finally decided on one  here she is 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 18


----------



## Andre (8/4/16)

Paulie said:


> So i wanted to get a high end mod from usa for a while now and i finally decided on one  here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, stunning. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

Paulie said:


> So i wanted to get a high end mod from usa for a while now and i finally decided on one  here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible! Thanks for making me jelly @Paulie !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (8/4/16)

Paulie said:


> So i wanted to get a high end mod from usa for a while now and i finally decided on one  here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sooooo sexy! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

Paulie said:


> So i wanted to get a high end mod from usa for a while now and i finally decided on one  here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*WICKED !!!!!! *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

Paulie said:


> So i wanted to get a high end mod from usa for a while now and i finally decided on one  here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will we get a review ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

Thanks @JakesSA and @GeeBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (8/4/16)

Vape mail baby! Kanger Dripbox, Evic VTC mini, Subtank nano, Uwell Crown RBA and 2 batteries.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (8/4/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Vape mail baby! Kanger Dripbox, Evic VTC mini, Subtank nano, Uwell Crown RBA and 2 batteries.
> 
> View attachment 50594


Wow, that is a stash. All you need now is your taste back!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/4/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, that is a stash. All you need now is your taste back!


Dare I say a fresh paycheck to fix the credit card

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo (8/4/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, that is a stash. All you need now is your taste back!



Hahaha, yes, too true


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/4/16)

Needed a new stealth vape so went past @KieranD Vape Cartel today.
And this is what I got.


Noisy Cricket v2 and indestructible
Stealth in size but not in clouds...
Just what I love.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/4/16)

This Noisy Cricket is amazing. Really loving it. So simple and sleek. And the feeling in the hand(that's just dirty now guys) hahaha

But really it is amazing.
I'll be standing outside my place tomorrow morning from 7-8am for who ever wants to come past and have a toot and see what I'm talking about. Hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (8/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> This Noisy Cricket is amazing. Really loving it. So simple and sleek. And the feeling in the hand(that's just dirty now guys) hahaha
> 
> But really it is amazing.
> I'll be standing outside my place tomorrow morning from 7-8am for who ever wants to come past and have a toot and see what I'm talking about. Hahaha


I have the same setup and never used a dripper when i leave home until i got this combo. Enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Some more concentrates and some Nic from Valley Vapour!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Some bit and pieces from Kidney Puncher... Blunt Syringe needles for handling juice, some Mod Guards and some Kanthal (No idea why Kanthal? I think this was already in my shopping basket from when I was looking for 27g!).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

My Baby JB Mod came home yesterday after spending some time in Kokstad for a small modification. This mod takes a 14500 battery!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Paulie said:


> So i wanted to get a high end mod from usa for a while now and i finally decided on one  here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Paulie that mod is so beautiful! Such FOMO now...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Needed a new stealth vape so went past @KieranD Vape Cartel today.
> And this is what I got.
> View attachment 50606
> 
> ...



Looks to be a great setup @Clouds4Days. 

There is no need to stealth vape in Sin City, but I have some mods that easily could be. Closest to yours in form factor is The Donkey that will fit in the coin pocket of Levis in both 18350 and 18490 configs.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (9/4/16)

OK vape mail time, I finally went to my mail place and picked up what came Friday a couple of hours ago. 

Third Snow Wold Mini 75W in what is called Gold, or Champagne by one vendor. The color changes some in different light, sometimes shows a little sparkle. Was kind of hard to catch the true color in a picture using a flash on the point & shoot though (this is about the closest I got in the wee hours this morning).

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/16)

The Minikin VGOD was also there.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Spydro said:


> OK vape mail time, I finally went to my mail place and picked up what came Friday a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Third Snow Wold Mini 75W in what is called Gold, or Champagne by one vendor. The color changes some in different light, sometimes shows a little sparkle. Was kind of hard to catch the true color in a picture using a flash on the point & shoot though (this is about the closest I got in the wee hours this morning).



And the FOMO increases! Which vendor was it please @Spydro? My life isn't going to be complete without a Gold Mini!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Spydro said:


> The Minikin VGOD was also there.



This is also going to cause some pain and anguish to those that missed it locally!


----------



## Spydro (9/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the FOMO increases! Which vendor was it please @Spydro? My life isn't going to be complete without a Gold Mini!



Unfortunately I got the only one he had. And he was the only vendor I found that even had one (did find a couple of US vendors that had gold at one time, no idea how many, but had already sold out of them I have no idea how far back). So it appears they are scarce at best right now on this side of the pond anyway. 

FWIW, I'll keep an eye out for one for you, go back and see if I can find those that had them before and contact/call them to ask if they have anymore coming, same with the gent I got mine from (who is kind of hard to deal with). Will send you their contact info either way, and will LYK immediately if I find one. Or maybe better yet just grab it for you and have them ship it direct to you if they will, or to me if not and I'll get it to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is also going to cause some pain and anguish to those that missed it locally!



Another lucky grab. After searching far a wide with many dead ends I finally caught the only US vendor I found that had any (2) at exactly the right time and snagged it literally just minutes before the last one was also sold. Just pure luck I scored one at all (probably would have settled for a black one otherwise).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## brotiform (9/4/16)

Think I am all set thanks to a few forum members and @KieranD

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Unfortunately I got the only one he had. And he was the only vendor I found that even had one (did find a couple of US vendors that had gold at one time, no idea how many, but had already sold out of them I have no idea how far back). So it appears they are scarce at best right now on this side of the pond anyway.
> 
> FWIW, I'll keep an eye out for one for you, go back and see if I can find those that had them before and contact/call them to ask if they have anymore coming, same with the gent I got mine from (who is kind of hard to deal with). Will send you their contact info either way, and will LYK immediately if I find one. Or maybe better yet just grab it for you and have them ship it direct to you if they will, or to me if not and I'll get it to you.



No sweat... I will ask my friendly local vendor to try get one from the suppliers...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

My daughter went to the Midlands today so I asked her to pop into the wood shop and get me another box... so I now have a box for my Squonkers and one for my Regs!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My daughter went to the Midlands today so I asked her to pop into the wood shop and get me another box... so I now have a box for my Squonkers and one for my Regs!
> View attachment 50655


Nice! Had you asked me to get you a wooden box for your mods I'd probably get you something like this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 13


----------



## MurderDoll (9/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Think I am all set thanks to a few forum members and @KieranD



Nice collection Grant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (9/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the FOMO increases! Which vendor was it please @Spydro? My life isn't going to be complete without a Gold Mini!


Fasttech has them @Rob Fisher https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10015306/4201901-authentic-snow-wolf-mini-75w-tc-vw-apv-box-mod


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice! Had you asked me to get you a wooden box for your mods I'd probably get you something like this...
> View attachment 50657



Hehe @Pixstar! Good one... just as well I sold a couple today!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Dubz said:


> Fasttech has them @Rob Fisher https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10015306/4201901-authentic-snow-wolf-mini-75w-tc-vw-apv-box-mod



Thanks @Dubz! Wow more expensive than the US retailers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (10/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Dubz! Wow more expensive than the US retailers?



 They are sure proud of them. My Gold was the least expensive of the 3 SWM's I bought, and all of them $5-$15 less than their asking (also with free shipping).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (10/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/4/16)

Spydro said:


>


A selfie of Yorick and friends?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (10/4/16)

Skins for my Black Snow Wolf Mini. All the colors on them are fingerprint magnets because of the very high gloss finish, but black is the worst (as expected). So the two solid panels will get covered over with skins.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform (10/4/16)

Reuleaux RX200 and VaporShark rDNA 40 added thanks to @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zahz (10/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Dubz! Wow more expensive than the US retailers?



Gearbest has them for $59.95 . I'm sure they can work out something for you as they are a international vendor on the forum. Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie (11/4/16)

Mail from the USA

3x custom made pwm's
2x Ohmega Alpha BFT 30mm

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Greyz (11/4/16)

Damn that Black and Gold SWM is the sexiest mod I done ever laid my eyes on. But for +$90 I'd have 2 sell a kid or a kidney to own one :'(

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (11/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Thats some industrial looking atty right there, seems like it uses a bike cog for airflow control.





Not to derail this thread but have you seen the steam punk inspired stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (12/4/16)

Just some juice from the USA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Maxxis (12/4/16)

Attie said:


> Just some juice from the USA
> 
> View attachment 51051



About four fills of a VCMT 30mm then?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby... I made the mistake of popping into @Sir Vape to pick up some cCell coils... Vape Mail Baby! 

Lilac Snow Wolf Mini, Wismec Presa TC100W 26650 Mod and some cCell coils of course!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... I made the mistake of popping into @Sir Vape to pick up some cCell coils... Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Lilac Snow Wolf Mini, Wismec Presa TC100W 26650 Mod and some cCell coils of course!
> View attachment 51052
> ...


Wow! That Lilac Snow Wolf with that drip tip looks great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... I made the mistake of popping into @Sir Vape to pick up some cCell coils... Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Lilac Snow Wolf Mini, Wismec Presa TC100W 26650 Mod and some cCell coils of course!
> View attachment 51052
> ...



Wow!
You are probably only missing 1 Snow Wolf now and you will have every colour variant!

Just think how the minikin doesnt fit in with your mods anymore and would be more at home with me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Wow!
> You are probably only missing 1 Snow Wolf now and you will have every colour variant!
> 
> Just think how the minikin doesnt fit in with your mods anymore and would be more at home with me.



No.. I'm missing 3 Snow Wolf's... the Black one I don't want because it's a finger print magnet,the purple one which I don't really really want and then the Gold one I really really want!

Nice try on the Minikin... but that's one is a keeper... well for nwo anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No.. I'm missing 3 Snow Wolf's... the Black one I don't want because it's a finger print magnet,the purple one which I don't really really want and then the Gold one I really really want!
> 
> Nice try on the Minikin... but that's one is a keeper... well for nwo anyway!


Would make an awesome collection if you got the remaining three

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No.. I'm missing 3 Snow Wolf's... the Black one I don't want because it's a finger print magnet,the purple one which I don't really really want and then the Gold one I really really want!
> 
> Nice try on the Minikin... but that's one is a keeper... well for nwo anyway!



Had to try my luck. Ha ha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Would make an awesome collection if you got the remaining three


No jokes, you may as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... I made the mistake of popping into @Sir Vape to pick up some cCell coils... Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Lilac Snow Wolf Mini, Wismec Presa TC100W 26650 Mod and some cCell coils of course!
> View attachment 51052
> ...


 
Nice haul, but I think that Avril is going to start getting jealous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

Lushen said:


> Nice haul, but I think that Avril is going to start getting jealous



Avril is very jealous... but the fact of the matter is that she ALWAYS goes with me no matter what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No.. I'm missing 3 Snow Wolf's... the Black one I don't want because it's a finger print magnet,the purple one which I don't really really want and then the Gold one I really really want!
> 
> Nice try on the Minikin... but that's one is a keeper... well for nwo anyway!


The Black and Gold one is the tits!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> The Black and Gold one is the tits!



Don't fancy the Black one because my paw marks are all over the black part... but the gold one is certainly bosom!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't fancy the Black one because my paw marks are all over the black part... but the gold one is certainly bosom!


Even more coming  Brass/black Copper/black Titanium/black


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

Dubz said:


> Even more coming  Brass/black Copper/black Titanium/black
> View attachment 51075



OMG!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG!


There's a Gold/Black one on fasttech for $90. That's the gold and black I was referring to.






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> There's a Gold/Black one on fasttech for $90. That's the gold and black I was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that will go so nicely with that gold subtank with the gold coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No.. I'm missing 3 Snow Wolf's... the Black one I don't want because it's a finger print magnet,the purple one which I don't really really want and then the Gold one I really really want!
> 
> Nice try on the Minikin... but that's one is a keeper... well for nwo anyway!



Without question you are incurable. 

Calling it good at things that come in three's is working for me with the SWM's. I bought some skins for the Black SWM that will eliminate the FPM thing completely. But since it is mostly used at the comp desk I really wasn't having much of an issue with the finger prints. Do like the gold color the best, but like them all. 

The VGOD is getting the largest percentage of the vape time of the four right now though. I'm liking the feel of it in hand, the extended vape time a nice bonus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG!


More fingerprint magnets ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> More fingerprint magnets ?



No only the back ones are magnets for fingerprints.


----------



## GreenyZA (12/4/16)

Don't be racist now uncle Rob  Hahahahaha

Edit: only joking !  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (13/4/16)

Some mail from @Rob Fisher ,Stumpies to bottom feed,wire,atty stands,a Smowell ceramic coil to try and some very nice drip tips made by @hands

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## MurderDoll (13/4/16)

Big thanks to @SirVape for the awesome goodies. 

VCMT 25mm
Black Minikin
Clapton wire
And bacon bits for @Valesidecc











Murdered Mod FTW!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (13/4/16)

Greg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (13/4/16)

Look whats arrived @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Look whats arrived @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 51166



Now that is a Chicken Dinner of NOTE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

DripBox and Ice3 bottom fed! And three married batteries for the White RX200!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

AIO for a mate, Target Tank to replace one stolen by a mate and the most exciting for me is the new 0,5Ω cCell Coils from Vaporesso!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/4/16)

Little bit of juicemail

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (13/4/16)

Cloud makers are in the country yay! Tnks kd at Vape Cartel! Also i got a few other goodies 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 11


----------



## picautomaton (13/4/16)

Yay! vape mail from @gearbest. I've arrived, 100watts and Temperature control. Going to get foggy around the office

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Zahz (13/4/16)

picautomaton said:


> Yay! vape mail from @gearbest. I've arrived, 100watts and Temperature control. Going to get foggy around the office
> View attachment 51204
> 
> View attachment 51203


Looking great !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (14/4/16)

Thank you @KieranD , so worth the wait

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (14/4/16)

Congrats on your Cloudmakers @Paulie and @Attie
Expecting full and detailed reviews from you guys
Hehe

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that is a Chicken Dinner of NOTE!



Wouldn't that be "winner, winner, rib dinner" in your case?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke187 (14/4/16)

I would have posted mine last night but was just too busy and only got to check it out in the dark...lol
Thanks @KieranD that Twisted is a beast, such a nice atty, Oh and the cloudmaker is also nice...lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (14/4/16)

Smoke187 said:


> I would have posted mine last night but was just too busy and only got to check it out in the dark...lol
> Thanks @KieranD that Twisted is a beast, such a nice atty, Oh and the cloudmaker is also nice...lol
> 
> View attachment 51260


Good god I keep refreshing the page @KieranD for vape cartel so I can secure a mod but nothing. The FOMO is killing me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke187 (14/4/16)

Christos said:


> Good god I keep refreshing the page @KieranD for vape cartel so I can secure a mod but nothing. The FOMO is killing me.


LoL, dont feel bad, I've been doing that for the past 8 months, but I was lucky to pre-order 
Now I just need that Red Panel Kit


----------



## Christos (14/4/16)

Smoke187 said:


> LoL, dont feel bad, I've been doing that for the past 8 months, but I was lucky to pre-order
> Now I just need that Red Panel Kit


Where was the pre order? I don't recall seeing one.


----------



## Smoke187 (14/4/16)

Christos said:


> Where was the pre order? I don't recall seeing one.


We were following the whatsapp group, but here is the post that I subscribed to: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cloudmaker-whiteout-update.t12857/


----------



## Christos (14/4/16)

Smoke187 said:


> We were following the whatsapp group, but here is the post that I subscribed to: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cloudmaker-whiteout-update.t12857/


Ahhh I missed the second post.
I'll swing past vapecartel then and see if they have extra.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

One point two liters of pure unadulterated pleasure in the forum of Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg! Thanks @Oupa! I guess this may be the biggest order of a single juice for a human so far? I do go through XXX pretty fast but it's actually the friends, converts and bass fisherman who taste my vape and then steal that are really to blame!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Chezzig (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> One point two liters of pure unadulterated pleasure in the forum of Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg! Thanks @Oupa! I guess this may be the biggest order of a single juice for a human so far? I do go through XXX pretty fast but it's actually the friends, converts and bass fisherman who taste my vape and then steal that are really to blame!
> View attachment 51289


 WOW!!!!! That is ALOT of XXX Love it!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> One point two liters of pure unadulterated pleasure in the forum of Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg! Thanks @Oupa! I guess this may be the biggest order of a single juice for a human so far? I do go through XXX pretty fast but it's actually the friends, converts and bass fisherman who taste my vape and then steal that are really to blame!
> View attachment 51289



I'll be in for this one friend, (if there is any left over from your buys). 
A surprise winner despite two major counts I thought would put XXX in the other column. Will say more when I'm done with the samples you sent and I write a review of all of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Spydro said:


> I'll be in for this one friend, (if there is any left over from your buys).
> A surprise winner despite two major counts I thought would put XXX in the other column. Will say more when I'm done with the samples you sent and I write a review of all of them.



Hehe just say the word @Spydro and a bottle or more can be on it's way to Vegas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehe just say the word @Spydro and a bottle or more can be on it's way to Vegas!



Thanks friend, you are too kind. I planned to contact you to find out if the locals elixir companies there would sell/ship direct to the US once I get done with these samples.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Thanks friend, you are too kind. I planned to contact you to find out if the locals elixir companies there would sell/ship direct to the US once I get done with these samples.



Yip some of them do... I have sent the same samples I sent you to Germany and a few 100ml bottles have headed that way since. But give me a shout and I'll organise it for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip some of them do... I have sent the same samples I sent you to Germany and a few 100ml bottles have headed that way since. But give me a shout and I'll organise it for you.



@Rob Fisher, our SA Connection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/4/16)

Never knew the Aromamiser had a "stock coil" 

Thanks @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/4/16)

Got me some vape mail... Bella Donna- angel and pixie. Very nice flavours from both dripped them the whole day today and yum. Thanks @Morne Noon clouds.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne (15/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Got me some vape mail... Bella Donna- angel and pixie. Very nice flavours from both dripped them the whole day today and yum. Thanks @Morne Noon clouds.
> View attachment 51313


Only a pleasure... Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Got me some vape mail... Bella Donna- angel and pixie. Very nice flavours from both dripped them the whole day today and yum. Thanks @Morne Noon clouds.
> View attachment 51313


Would appreciate a review on those! Although if dripping distracted guys on this forum when they driving before, this is an accident waiting to happen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Whoops... Vape Mail going the other way for a change! My Vape Cave looks a lot more respectable after 2 days of selling stuff not being used...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Would appreciate a review on those! Although if dripping distracted guys on this forum when they driving before, this is an accident waiting to happen!



No problem stosta. I'm not really into doing reviews but I will try give them a little go in write up form.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Whoops... Vape Mail going the other way for a change! My Vape Cave looks a lot more respectable after 2 days of selling stuff not being used...
> View attachment 51370


You need an administrative assistant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (15/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> No problem stosta. I'm not really into doing reviews but I will try give them a little go in write up form.


That's all we need - A "Don't waste your time / Give it a bash / Not saying anything and keeping this glory all to myself" will suffice!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/16)

Andre said:


> You need an administrative assistant



I do indeed! A very hot one!  Preferably from Hooters!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (15/4/16)

Vape Mail baby! Thanks @Rob Fisher ! Now that's a seriously good lead time on an order, great courier service!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (15/4/16)

Vapemail from @ShaneW ... Woooohoooo @ a baggy of cash????  .... What amazing service !!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (15/4/16)

First Vape Mail Post

Thanks Rob, Evic in brand new condition.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (15/4/16)

Some DIY vapemail

A nice scale



A 50ml and 100m flask



And a small house full of pipette's (100x)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Vapemail from @ShaneW ... Woooohoooo @ a baggy of cash????  .... What amazing service !!!!
> 
> View attachment 51409



Thanks @Chezzig hope you enjoy the juices. Just for the record, not every order gets a baggy of cash

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (15/4/16)

I love being a winner then .. But really @ShaneW .. Super awesome to get my order the next day .. Cool packaging and a surprise !!! Keep it up .. Will put this in retailers reviews as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (15/4/16)

Higo eventually arrived














And an Avocado 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Dominica (16/4/16)

My first vape mail - Minikin! Oh my gosh I'm in love with this. It's so well made and such a pleasure to use.

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Spydro (16/4/16)

Dominica said:


> My first vape mail - Minikin! Oh my gosh I'm in love with this. It's so well made and such a pleasure to use.



Nice score, perfect match with the topper. I really liking my VGOD, but Black would be my next one if I get another.


----------



## Dominica (16/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Nice score, perfect match with the topper. I really liking my VGOD, but Black would be my next one if I get another.


Thanks, I'm really glad the Griffin suits it's aesthetic (I know it's very silly but it's important to me xD) The black is really nice, but of course I'm bias


----------



## Christos (16/4/16)

Dominica said:


> Thanks, I'm really glad the Griffin suits it's aesthetic (I know it's very silly but it's important to me xD) The black is really nice, but of course I'm bias


Another woman on the forum. *Watches the members go crazy*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dominica (16/4/16)

Christos said:


> Another woman on the forum. *Watches the members go crazy*


Nah the members have been behaved so far, no one went crazy yet


----------



## Deckie (16/4/16)

And none dare .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/4/16)

Christos said:


> Another woman on the forum. *Watches the members go crazy*



Crazy is my normal look, dont read anything into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (16/4/16)

Dominica said:


> Nah the members have been behaved so far, no one went crazy yet


Just me then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Thanks Pieter from Vaporise! AWT Batteries... 26650's, 18650's and the very rare 14500's!



And then some samples of the Camelot range of juices!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/16)

Vape Mail again! Juice from Sir Vape bought at the tasting today! 

Marshmallow Man and Coil Glazes Honey Bunz! Some Flawless Aftermath which I'm told actually tastes like Donut and then back up stock of Milky Way!




And then some Pompous Pom from @Zeki Hilmi - I did the finger taste test of both and bought a bottle to test in the comfort of my home in one of my Target Tanks!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (17/4/16)

Picked up a third Target tank that came yesterday in the wee hour's this morning. It's already up and running on my Black Snow Wolf Mini.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Picked up a third Target tank that came yesterday in the wee hour's this morning. It's already up and running on my Black Snow Wolf Mini.



@Spydro if you are gonna buy another tank get a Gemini... top fill, juice flow control and just easier to work with than the Target Tank... identical coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/4/16)

Good morning uncle @Rob Fisher . The waiting game is terrible hahaha. I wanted to ask you your views between the Gemini rta and gemini tank? Thanks


----------



## GerharddP (17/4/16)

Not vape mail but vape related. Time for some HIGH purity extracts of some saught after alkakoids.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Good morning uncle @Rob Fisher . The waiting game is terrible hahaha. I wanted to ask you your views between the Gemini rta and gemini tank? Thanks



While they look identical apart from the fact the RTA is slightly taller they are very different... and the difference is the same difference between the smooth pure vape that a decent ceramic coil gives versus the normal coils with wicks... the Gemini RTA holds it own against pretty much all the RTA's out there and while it doesn't have a big deck like the Supreme for the average vaper it is pretty perfect.

The Gemini cCoil is a different animal because it is so simple because you don't have to know how to build coils and learn the best way to wick it or the best wicking material etc... you just need to find a decent ceramic coil for it... and once you have all you need to worry about it refilling it multiple times a day. So easy and such beautiful flavour.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> While they look identical apart from the fact the RTA is slightly taller they are very different... and the difference is the same difference between the smooth pure vape that a decent ceramic coil gives versus the normal coils with wicks... the Gemini RTA holds it own against pretty much all the RTA's out there and while it doesn't have a big deck like the Supreme for the average vaper it is pretty perfect.
> 
> The Gemini cCoil is a different animal because it is so simple because you don't have to know how to build coils and learn the best way to wick it or the best wicking material etc... you just need to find a decent ceramic coil for it... and once you have all you need to worry about it refilling it multiple times a day. So easy and such beautiful flavour.



Thank you so much for that input. The main reason for this question is I've only ever owned 1 tank (cubis) and was disappointed in terms of flavour vs all my rta. Cubis is a really nice and simple tank but in terms of flavour pretty bland to me. So I just wanted some reassurance getting the Gemini is well worth it.


----------



## brotiform (17/4/16)

Thank you @Heaven Gifts , I cannot wait to get this set up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you so much for that input. The main reason for this question is I've only ever owned 1 tank (cubis) and was disappointed in terms of flavour vs all my rta. Cubis is a really nice and simple tank but in terms of flavour pretty bland to me. So I just wanted some reassurance getting the Gemini is well worth it.



The Cubis which is not my favourite tank by any means... but is actually pretty capable of a decent vape with pretty good flavour... I have the AIO which essentially has a Cubis tank built in and with the 0,6Ω Coil does a decent job... I don't like the tight draw of the Cubis (despite being a MTL Squonker) and if you are after a tank with bigger airflow and for lung gits then the Cubis isn't for you... the Gemini will be.

A well built coil and wick in an RTA should always trump most commercial cotton based coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro if you are gonna buy another tank get a Gemini... top fill, juice flow control and just easier to work with than the Target Tank... identical coil.



As I said elsewhere here someplace in our chat about these two tanks, this third Target would be in addition to a Gemini cCell tank or two when sourced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (17/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> One point two liters of pure unadulterated pleasure in the forum of Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg! Thanks @Oupa! I guess this may be the biggest order of a single juice for a human so far? I do go through XXX pretty fast but it's actually the friends, converts and bass fisherman who taste my vape and then steal that are really to blame!
> View attachment 51289


If any human can order this much of one juice it seems like I have to try this infamous XXX. Must be something amazing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

Vape_r said:


> If any human can order this much of one juice it seems like I have to try this infamous XXX. Must be something amazing


I'm also going to order XXX this coming month to se what the big buzz is about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (18/4/16)

Vape_r said:


> If any human can order this much of one juice it seems like I have to try this infamous XXX. Must be something amazing



My recent first experience with XXX via a sample sent to me by @Rob Fisher (just used the last of it today) was an easy winner despite my not being a fan of menthol flavor.

I bought some of my ADV's in 1 liter bottles from the company here with the certified cleanest products here (maybe even worldwide). Now I get concentrated extracts from him (in up to 120ml bottles), and base (1 liter) that I use with other additives to make my own to my tastes for dirt cheap ADV's. A good thing when you go through 30-35 ml's per day/night on average.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (18/4/16)

XXX is not for everyone. I like the taste but the menthol is too overwhelming for me. I had to cut it and then add kiwi, but the overall flavor of the original juice is really good. I will order again (with modifications).

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

XXX is a great juice indeed

@Vape_r and @GreenyZA , FYI, I reviewed it here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono (18/4/16)

*New Vape Mail Coming In:*
4* LG Turds
2* Black Airforce One RDA V1's
1* Silver Airforce One RDA V1's
1* Velocity Mini V1 RDA in White For Full White RX200
1* Velocity V2 Black

*Next Month List:*
HexOhm V2.1 Blue
RX200 in White and Teal (Complete The Set)
NotchCoils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/4/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Going have fun with the ICE³

the turbo could be fun with the built in fan, but probably just noisy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schnappie (18/4/16)

The pulling power of the top juice poll... realised I havent tried some of the category winners so grabbed these from Atomix

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/4/16)

Judging from the recent vape mail posts...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 17


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

@Pixstar you are Epic! ROFL!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (18/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Judging from the recent vape mail posts...
> View attachment 51637


 Hahahahaha, That's brilliant !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono (18/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Judging from the recent vape mail posts...
> View attachment 51637



Nothing beats a prego special.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

@Pixstar - that was so classic
Manny returns 
You made me laugh so hard...
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/16)

My Drip tips with REAL GOLD rings arrived this morning! So Sweet!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Drip tips with REAL GOLD rings arrived this morning! So Sweet!
> View attachment 51755
> View attachment 51756
> View attachment 51757
> ...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/16)

Vape mail baby.... ooooohhhh yeah.... 
This setup was inspired by @Rob Fisher. 
Thanks for your help uncle rob in helping me choose this setup and showing me where to find them. Such a beautiful setup.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Soprono (19/4/16)

Twink'd
Jooze eLiqz Pancakez
Foggs Famous S, Deli Express
Jack The Ripper
Queen Bee - Milk and Honey
Marshmallow Man

The wait now  been awhile since I tried some other juice lines.


----------



## Chezzig (19/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape mail baby.... ooooohhhh yeah....
> This setup was inspired by @Rob Fisher.
> Thanks for your help uncle rob in helping me choose this setup and showing me where to find them. Such a beautiful setup.
> View attachment 51774
> View attachment 51775


 Nice  Enjoy @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

LOVE IS.... another Target Tank primed in a few minutes by the helpful gent at eciggies. Vaping lovely on 80/20 ratio juice no less  man this orion is good on this tank. Hope the budget allows for some xxx restock next week....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> LOVE IS.... another Target Tank primed in a few minutes by the helpful gent at eciggies. Vaping lovely on 80/20 ratio juice no less  man this orion is good on this tank. Hope the budget allows for some xxx restock next week....
> View attachment 51782



@Schnappie have you tested their replacement coils? Just trying to identify vendors with working cCell coils.


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Schnappie have you tested their replacement coils? Just trying to identify vendors with working cCell coils.


@Rob Fisher yes and it is still a hit and miss affair. It also worries me to see the 0.5's are also giving problems


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Rob Fisher yes and it is still a hit and miss affair. It also worries me to see the 0.5's are also giving problems



Thanks! I see there are 0,8Ω coils (Silver in Colour) that can go up to 50 watts and initial indications are that they are great! Now I just need to find some!


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! I see there are 0,8Ω coils (Silver in Colour) that can go up to 50 watts and initial indications are that they are great! Now I just need to find some!


Very good news. Will be in line as well for those. I wonder if all this prolongef priming really makes a difference and if its just a case of bad coil good coil


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Very good news. Will be in line as well for those. I wonder if all this prolongef priming really makes a difference and if its just a case of bad coil good coil



No the prelonged priming doesn't make a difference. If it's a kak coil it doesn't mater what you do to it it will be kak! A decent coil can be primed in a short space of time with a little attention.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No the prelonged priming doesn't make a difference. If it's a kak coil it doesn't mater what you do to it it will be kak! A decent coil can be primed in a short space of time with a little attention.


It seems that way. The gent at eciggies just let some drops into the juice holes until it started running out underneath and then a few drops in at the top and then started priming it from 20 watts. And i am really pushing it on this 80 vg juice and no dry hit yet. Coil that came with the tank though

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (19/4/16)

Shoutout to Vapeclub, @VapeGrrl in particular, ordered yesterday before 12:00, arrived today at 09:00 which is pretty impressive since I'm in a outlying area.

Some Vape goodies to start a new convertee (my boss ) which took me more than a year to convince on the benefits of vaping.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No the prelonged priming doesn't make a difference. If it's a kak coil it doesn't mater what you do to it it will be kak! A decent coil can be primed in a short space of time with a little attention.


Just for interest already through two tanks of moonlight and one tank of strawb and no dry hit. Both taste brilliant in this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/4/16)

Got these 2 sexy tips today.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Got these 2 sexy tips today.



Wow those are nice! But that green one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow those are nice! But that green one



I'm super chuft with it, Looks a lot nicer IRL. Surprised at how comfy it is too.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm super chuft with it, Looks a lot nicer IRL. Surprised at how comfy it is too.


I can only imagine how it changes and reacts in different lighting conditions, stunning colour combo too. Would you mind sharing a link?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I can only imagine how it changes and reacts in different lighting conditions, stunning colour combo too. Would you mind sharing a link?



I'm in love with resin at the moment. May actually bite the bullet and get a resin mod too. But for now the price is scaring me.

The resin used on these tips I think is called Aluminite. Whats special about it is that it's a pressure setting resin, so you have more time to mess with additives and colours and stuff, so some really special effects can be had.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/smartdriptips/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Be warned the prices may give you heartburn.

The "Moby ****" is their most expensive at $34.99 + shipping

It got censored... the "Moby Short-version-of-richard" lol

The colour I chose was Jade Green

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm in love with resin at the moment. May actually bite the bullet and get a resin mod too. But for now the price is scaring me.
> 
> The resin used on these tips I think is called Aluminite. Whats special about it is that it's a pressure setting resin, so you have more time to mess with additives and colours and stuff, so some really special effects can be had.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, there's even one with my name on it, no seriously 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/SL-Bumble-Bee...ess-Core-Made-in-USA-/171877163114?nav=SEARCH

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh wow, there's even one with my name on it, no seriously
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/SL-Bumble-Bee...ess-Core-Made-in-USA-/171877163114?nav=SEARCH



You know that means you HAVE to buy it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (19/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh wow, there's even one with my name on it, no seriously
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/SL-Bumble-Bee...ess-Core-Made-in-USA-/171877163114?nav=SEARCH


It's a sign

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/4/16)

Ok, ok, last post about the tips. Here are some macro details. still can't capture the colour properly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DaveH (19/4/16)

Fetch it yourself vape mail from Atomix Vapes aka @Frostbite
More shinies This time 2 Joyetech AIO's and and 2 Kangertech Subvod Mega TC 's



And the AOI is 'tiny' ........ still shiny though 



Dave
PS The mouth piece on the AOI is not the one it comes with.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Robert Howes (19/4/16)

a rather large haul arrived today. Mods, tanks, coils, drip tips and a few odds and sods. Feels like Christmas.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## DaveH (19/4/16)

Bluudy heck - what a lot you got and all very nice too.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/4/16)

Robert Howes said:


> a rather large haul arrived today. Mods, tanks, coils, drip tips and a few odds and sods. Feels like Christmas.
> View attachment 51831


That must have been quite a VAT bill


----------



## Robert Howes (20/4/16)

Actually I was very surprised it wasn't. The whole lot cost R128.00 VAT. Plus there were a whole lot of non vape related goodies that are not shown in the photo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (20/4/16)

Yesterday's vape mail from oom Rob
Thanks for the good deal @Rob Fisher 

SS Gemini

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (20/4/16)

Vapers Corner FTW

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate (20/4/16)

Some stabilised walnut and veneer blocks to play with.Big thanks to @Bill who brought them all the way from the USA for me,top man

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Some stabilised walnut and veneer blocks to play with.Big thanks to @Bill who brought them all the way from the USA for me,top man
> View attachment 51853


May I ask, what is so special about this wood ?


----------



## Genosmate (20/4/16)

TBH nothing much with these pieces.
All of them have been stabilised by Knife and Gun in the USA,I quite like the Claro Walnut and the other two pieces are blocks which have been laid up from veneers and then stabilised which is something I haven't seen before.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> May I ask, what is so special about this wood ?


Its been stabilised with a special resin to prevent warp or shrinkage.
The resin, usually catcus juice costs about R1500 for 900ml and involves a vacuum chamber.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Casper (20/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Whoops... Vape Mail going the other way for a change! My Vape Cave looks a lot more respectable after 2 days of selling stuff not being used...
> View attachment 51370



Oom Rob @Rob Fisher 

I swear you dont even have to give The Courier Guy your address anymore, you can just say Oom Rob... LOLOL

Oh, i reckon you're gonna run out of storage space really soon, I'll store some of your stuff with pleasure...WHAAAAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

Casper said:


> Oom Rob @Rob Fisher
> 
> I swear you dont even have to give The Courier Guy your address anymore, you can just say Oom Rob... LOLOL
> 
> Oh, i reckon you're gonna run out of storage space really soon, I'll store some of your stuff with pleasure...WHAAAAHAHAHA



@Casper with all the outgoing courier packets I have space again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Birthday Vapemail 




Cant wait for my Vaporesso Gemini to arrive tomorrow ... wwooohooooo!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar (20/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Birthday Vapemail
> 
> View attachment 51875
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Happy Birthday!!


 Thanks you @Pixstar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (20/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Birthday Vapemail
> 
> View attachment 51875
> 
> ...



Before people used to blow of candles , now people blow clouds  happy birthday bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Zahz said:


> Before people used to blow of candles , now people blow clouds  happy birthday bud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you @Zahz .. I'm a Budess though hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zahz (20/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Thank you @Zahz .. I'm a Budess though hahahaha



Lol sorry didn't see that . My bad ......budess is a good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Birthday Vapemail
> 
> View attachment 51875
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday @Chezzig, hope you had a foggy day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Happy Birthday @Chezzig, hope you had a foggy day


 Thank you @WARMACHINE , its been very foggy !!


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Zahz said:


> Lol sorry didn't see that . My bad ......budess is a good one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hahahaha.. no stress @Zahz just wanted to use the word buddess  sound so famine lol.


----------



## Robert Howes (20/4/16)

Ordered online this morning at 9:30am and the package is at my desk at 2:30pm the same day. Well done Vape Cartell, awesome service from the team. Some eGo A10's to stop friends stealing the more prized vape machines.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (20/4/16)

Vape mail just picked up from yesterday... from the exact same lot number of the first two boxes bought that has all been good coils.





I'll probably break all three Target tanks now that I have 48 good .9 coils for them  (have not even bothered with the Ni200 coils that came with them).
Might get some Gemini cCell tanks, maybe try a Gemini RTA as well... I have a lot of different liquids I rotate to try yet with the cCells.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silent Echo (20/4/16)

Picked up a stash from @Rex Smit

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Vape mail just picked up from yesterday... from the exact same lot number of the first two boxes bought that has all been good coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW !! That's a lot of coils.. I'm still sitting with spare coils I bought when I got my first tank!! I've been using the box coils with Both Tanks.. Hoping the box of spare I got is a "bad batch" box.


----------



## Spydro (20/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> WOW !! That's a lot of coils.. I'm still sitting with spare coils I bought when I got my first tank!! I've been using the box coils with Both Tanks.. Hoping the box of spare I got is a "bad batch" box.



Should be enough to see me through to the end of the trail for both the Targets and Gemini tanks if I score any. I also have some Vapesoon authentic black Pyrex replacement glass coming for a couple of them. Ought to add to the color theme of one Snow Wolf Mini and the Minikin VGOD.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Should be enough to see me through to the end of the trail for both the Targets and Gemini tanks if I score any. I also have some Vapesoon authentic black Pyrex replacement glass coming for a couple of them. Ought to add to the color theme of one Snow Wolf Mini and the Minikin VGOD.


 Lolol.. I think so  OOO Nice .. post Pics on the VGOD .. Love Minikins!!!


----------



## Spydro (20/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Lolol.. I think so  OOO Nice .. post Pics on the VGOD .. Love Minikins!!!



The VGOD is the only Minikin I have, but I am really liking it a lot.  Happens to be what's in my hand right now, with a SS Target and one of my custom black DT's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Spydro said:


> The VGOD is the only Minikin I have, but I am really liking it a lot.  Happens to be what's in my hand right now, with a SS Target and one of my custom black DT's.


 The Best Combo.. exactly whats in my hand right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (20/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> The Best Combo.. exactly whats in my hand right now



Kewl. 

BTW, Happy B-Day and best wishes Lady Chezzig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Kewl.
> 
> BTW, Happy B-Day and best wishes Lady Chezzig.


 Thanks you @Spydro


----------



## DaveH (20/4/16)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @Chezzig hope you are having a wonderful day. 

Dave


----------



## Chezzig (20/4/16)

DaveH said:


> Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @Chezzig hope you are having a wonderful day.
> 
> Dave


 Thanks you @DaveH


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

*TSS Notch Coil*
*

*
*



*

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

One of my ADV's is Foggs Famous Sauce - The Milky Way... so it's time I tried the rest of the range seriously!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (21/4/16)

She has arrived and she/he is going to be used on my never been used Minikin in Black  The perfect partnership

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Stosta (21/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> She has arrived and she/he is going to be used on my never been used Minikin in Black  The perfect partnership
> 
> View attachment 51977


B-E-A-Utiful @Chezzig !! Enjoy her


----------



## Spydro (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> *TSS Notch Coil*
> *
> ...



Interesting. The nickel tails are probably going to get a nix from some folks I'd think though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Interesting. The nickel tails are probably going to get a nix from some folks I'd think though.



These are not for me... resistance is way too low for my style.


----------



## Chezzig (21/4/16)

Stosta said:


> B-E-A-Utiful @Chezzig !! Enjoy her


 Thank-you @Stosta .. I'm definitely going to enjoy her !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (21/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> She has arrived and she/he is going to be used on my never been used Minikin in Black  The perfect partnership
> 
> View attachment 51977


Looks way cool @Chezzig, hope you enjoy. Also belated happy birthday to you.


----------



## Chezzig (21/4/16)

Neal said:


> Looks way cool @Chezzig, hope you enjoy. Also belated happy birthday to you.


 Thanks you so much @Neal


----------



## Spydro (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> These are not for me... resistance is way too low for my style.



I can relate. It's been a long time since I have intentionally built a coil anywhere near that low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (21/4/16)

Seeing all these Vape mails always makes me want new Vape gear. The struggle is real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Robert Howes (21/4/16)

the more devices you have the more of these you need  Ordered yesterday from VapeKing arrived today. Thanks Vape King

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

Robert Howes said:


> the more devices you have the more of these you need  Ordered yesterday from VapeKing arrived today. Thanks Vape King
> View attachment 51990


I be interested to get your views on the Turds vs. Tesiyi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes (21/4/16)

I have several Turds that have served me very well and still going strong but it will be the first time using the Tesiyi. Only got them because I like the black and yellow racing stripes  true story.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

Robert Howes said:


> I have several Turds that have served me very well and still going strong but it will be the first time using the Tesiyi. Only got them because I like the black and yellow racing stripes  true story.


Yeah, I have both and just like a 2nd opinion. I found the 2 batteries seem to operate/perform quite differently, and are earmarked for different devices


----------



## Robert Howes (21/4/16)

I will run both in the DNA and will compare the difference and report back.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Alexander Scott (21/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby !! 

Didn't have time to post this yesterday, got my Vape Mail from @Fogmachine, thanks a lot, sure this will keep me busy for a while:
2 x 500ml PG
2 x 500ml VG
2 x 100ml 36% NIC PG
1 x 10ml FA Mad Mix
1 x 10ml TFA Bavarian Cream DX
1 x 10ml TFA Pina Colada
1 x 10ml TFA Strawberries & Cream
1 x 10ml TFA Strawberry Ripe
1 x 10ml TFA Strawberry
1 x 10ml TFA Vanilla Custard
2 x 10ml TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust)
1 x 10ml TFA Irish Cream
1 x 10ml TFA Kahlua & Cream
1 x 10ml TFA Sweet Cream DX
1 x 10ml TFA Vanilla Swirl
1 x 10ml TFA Dragonfruit
1 x 10ml TFA French Vanilla
1 x 10ml TFA RY4 Double
1 x 10ml TFA Vanilla Bean Gelato
1 x 10ml TFA Whipped Cream
1 x 10ml TFA Vanilla Cupcake
1 x 10ml TFA Dulce De Leche
1 x 30ml Faerie Juice (6mg)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (21/4/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Vape Mail Baby !!
> 
> Didn't have time to post this yesterday, got my Vape Mail from @Fogmachine, thanks a lot, sure this will keep me busy for a while:
> 2 x 500ml PG
> ...


Great haul @Alexander Scott !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Gemini cCell #2 and backup stock of MArshmallow Man and thanks to @BigGuy for the bottle to decant into so I don't have to use the dropper... and also not sure of the awesome picture was drawn by @BigGuy or @ET but whoever it was I did appreciate the artwork!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Chezzig (21/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Gemini cCell #2 and backup stock of MArshmallow Man and thanks to @BigGuy for the bottle to decant into so I don't have to use the dropper... and also not sure of the awesome picture was drawn by @BigGuy or @ET but whoever it was I did appreciate the artwork!
> View attachment 52003
> View attachment 52004


 I Can see me ordering #2 soon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (21/4/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Vape Mail Baby !!
> 
> Didn't have time to post this yesterday, got my Vape Mail from @Fogmachine, thanks a lot, sure this will keep me busy for a while:
> 2 x 500ml PG
> ...


Wow !!! Nice .. Enjoy !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some awesome service from @Vapers Corner! Ordered late yesterday when I discovered they had stock of the all new Ceramic Coiled OBS Ace. Riaan realised I was desperate to try the tank so he organised a special courier collection and this morning they arrived! Thanks you Riaan! You rock.

The OBS Ace ready to do battle with the rest of the ceramic brigade!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Chezzig (22/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some awesome service from @Vapers Corner! Ordered late yesterday when I discovered they had stock of the all new Ceramic Coiled OBS Ace. Riaan realised I was desperate to try the tank so he organised a special courier collection and this morning they arrived! Thanks you Riaan! You rock.
> 
> ...


 Bleep.. Bleeep ..... Bleeep .... Bleeep !!!!! @#$%&* another one !!! Hahahaha.. I cant keep up.
Stunning tank.. Hope it performs @Rob Fisher .. sooo keen to hear what you think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Vape Mail Baby !!
> 
> Didn't have time to post this yesterday, got my Vape Mail from @Fogmachine, thanks a lot, sure this will keep me busy for a while:
> 2 x 500ml PG
> ...



Wow, great list there @Alexander Scott 
So neatly laid out

I dont see menthol on the list though  

Let us know how it goes and what your diy juice tastes like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (22/4/16)

Yay, Vape mail 3 days in a row. This time from Sir Vape. Ordered on Wednesday and arrived in Jhb office this morning.


Unfortunately the courier service didnt treat the package very well and the box is all but destroyed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (22/4/16)

@Silver, yeah I kinda forgot about that... lol, oh well you are bound to miss or forget a couple of things starting off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (22/4/16)

Vape mail from the awesome @VapeClub
Got me the below in 12mg - restock of Budget Banana and Fetch and a new try on roll over.
I've found Fetch goes extremely well with XXX. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Casper (22/4/16)

@Robert Howes 

Those turds, what is the mAh rating on them?


----------



## OreO (22/4/16)

Casper said:


> @Robert Howes
> 
> Those turds, what is the mAh rating on them?


3000 man.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (22/4/16)

Nice!!


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/4/16)

Juicy vape mail...
Nom nom nom...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JB1987 (22/4/16)

Haven't received any post worthy vape mail in a while, but when I saw the iStick Pico I just had to have it. Something about small mods just excites me 

Ordered from J&J Emporium yesterday morning and the courier showed up yesterday afternoon, absolutely amazing service!

(VTC Mini for size comparison, the mod is sooo tiny but just as powerful as the VTC)







Oh and the Queen Bee juice is amazing as well

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Well not really... more like payment for goodies sold and return of test tanks... but it came very cutely packed so had to show it...

To Porcupine (that's me)
Via Badger Couriers (That's my daughter)
From @Stosta

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (23/4/16)

It's been a while since I had vape mail. So thanks to Snatch and the Vape Brewer for the juices. Reviews coming soon!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/4/16)

JB1987 said:


> Haven't received any post worthy vape mail in a while, but when I saw the iStick Pico I just had to have it. Something about small mods just excites me
> 
> Ordered from J&J Emporium yesterday morning and the courier showed up yesterday afternoon, absolutely amazing service!
> 
> ...


Like the look of that Pico. ... I want one


----------



## VapeDude (23/4/16)

I made my 1st visit to the Vape Cartel shop in Cape Town today. Ended up getting a TopBox Mini for my wife and a few goodies for myself

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo (23/4/16)

Picked up from vape king today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/16)

Nice @Silent Echo and @VapeDude 
Some toys to play with on the weekend is always a winner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KB_314 (23/4/16)

AIO for a friend trying to quit (second attempt, the istick/nautilus didn't work for her), and a Theorem for my troubles

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/16)

I actually wanna get myself one of those aio as a backup device to leave at work. They look really neat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/4/16)

KB_314 said:


> AIO for a friend trying to quit (second attempt, the istick/nautilus didn't work for her), and a Theorem for my troubles
> View attachment 52253


Nice, did you import the Theorem?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice, did you import the Theorem?



VapeMob have stock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeMob have stock!


Wow already! Thanks. Looking forward to feedback on it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (23/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice, did you import the Theorem?





Pixstar said:


> Wow already! Thanks. Looking forward to feedback on it...


Yeah it was a real surprise when I saw them on the VapeMOB website this morning. You've never seen some one get washed up, out of pyjamas and into a car so quickly!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)

KB_314 said:


> Yeah it was a real surprise when I saw them on the VapeMOB website this morning. You've never seen some one get washed up, out of pyjamas and into a car so quickly!



Have you played with it yet?


----------



## KB_314 (23/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Have you played with it yet?


Indeed! Gave it a wash and then went with the pre-built, pre-wicked notch coil. Compared to the Avo, it looked like FAR too much wick, but I went with it anyway and it's vaping well so far. Flavour seems very good, so far wicking has been fine with no dry-hits (but this is my first tank still). Much easier to fill than the Avo. My only gripe so far is the steel/glass tank. It's not glued very well at the bottom, so the steel slots have some movement/play, and at the top you can see dry glue between glass and steel (on my unit anyway). But it comes with 2 glass tanks, so not a big issue just minor quality control problem.
I'm sure the forum will soon become flooded with reviews and builds, but I'll report back as I spend more time with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/16)

KB_314 said:


> Indeed! Gave it a wash and then went with the pre-built, pre-wicked notch coil. Compared to the Avo, it looked like FAR too much wick, but I went with it anyway and it's vaping well so far. Flavour seems very good, so far wicking has been fine with no dry-hits (but this is my first tank still). Much easier to fill than the Avo. My only gripe so far is the steel/glass tank. It's not glued very well at the bottom, so the steel slots have some movement/play, and at the top you can see dry glue between glass and steel (on my unit anyway). But it comes with 2 glass tanks, so not a big issue just minor quality control problem.
> I'm sure the forum will soon become flooded with reviews and builds, but I'll report back as I spend more time with it.
> View attachment 52258



Wow that is a lot of wick... but as long as it works. Awesome...


----------



## KB_314 (23/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow that is a lot of wick... but as long as it works. Awesome...


I think the big difference is that in the Theorem, the wicks don't have to be threaded through "holes" - they can just kind of hang into the tank, so there is nothing to strangle juice flow and absorption at that "neck". This much wick in the Avo would result in almost instant dry hits no doubt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GreenyZA (23/4/16)

Picked up from @The Vapery this morning. 

I'll place 2 more orders tonight and will upload when they arrive during the week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Hand made drip tip by @hands 

Its gorgeous




Doing service on Reo Black aka "thumper"

Wow, its lovely
The corian bone feels so good on the lips
The vape is a bit smoother and quieter

My other Reos are quite jealous right now!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## KB_314 (23/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hand made drip tip by @hands
> 
> Its gorgeous
> 
> ...


Awesome! Two of the ones I chose look exactly like that - one is for my better half. Her favourite DT is the simple black one that comes with the RM2 - how does that one compare in size and feel @Silver ?


----------



## acorn (24/4/16)

Pick Up Mail, was in the Neighbourhood and couldn't resist...Thank you Vapeclub

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

KB_314 said:


> Awesome! Two of the ones I chose look exactly like that - one is for my better half. Her favourite DT is the simple black one that comes with the RM2 - how does that one compare in size and feel @Silver ?



Hi @KB_314 

I know exactly what you mean about the simple black one that comes with the RM2.
I used that one for a while, then I got other identically shaped (concave) Delrin ones that were a bit shorter - by about 1 or 2mm. So that my Reo could stand upright in my man bag and I could still close the zip at the top. With the standard longer RM2 drip tip from Reosmods, it would just be fractionally too tall for my bag to close. 

The Hands tip I got is about the same size as my slightly shorter black Delrin ones. 

The feel is super on the lips and its quieter and smoother. 

Still got more testing to do with it on other Reos and other setups but so far it does feel quite premium. A bit of moisture building up at the top, perhaps moreso than on my black delrin tips, but am not sure if its the way I am vaping on it or the tip design. Still early days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @KB_314
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the simple black one that comes with the RM2.
> I used that one for a while, then I got other identically shaped (concave) Delrin ones that were a bit shorter - by about 1 or 2mm. So that my Reo could stand upright in my man bag and I could still close the zip at the top. With the standard longer RM2 drip tip from Reosmods, it would just be fractionally too tall for my bag to close.
> ...


Brilliant, thanks @Silver ! I reckon these are going to sell very well - proudly South African, beautifully made with quality materials, and gorgeous to look at! Now all we need are those mighty fine Cyclone (& RM2?) corian Topcaps to match

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## morras (24/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some awesome service from @Vapers Corner! Ordered late yesterday when I discovered they had stock of the all new Ceramic Coiled OBS Ace. Riaan realised I was desperate to try the tank so he organised a special courier collection and this morning they arrived! Thanks you Riaan! You rock.
> 
> ...


Howzit Rob

Anny feedback on the Obs Ace tank yet ?

The normal Obs V3 i bought from you is really performing well for me , i also find it much more forgiving when it comes to wicking versus the griffin.

Wicked it 4 times already and not one leak , wicked the griffin 4 times and had leaks 3 times !!!

I would also like to book first dibs on the Ace when u decide to let it go - BIG SMILE


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/16)

morras said:


> Howzit Rob
> 
> Anny feedback on the Obs Ace tank yet ?
> 
> ...



I will do a RR review tomorrow probably... don't get too excited... it isn't winning the ceramic war...


----------



## Spydro (24/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow that is a lot of wick... but as long as it works. Awesome...



A lot of wick, but as long as you keep it up off the bottom of the tank a little it'll feed like a pro and dry hits will never happen. Mine might be here tomorrow to start playing with. Only might because we don't get instant gratification when its free shipping that can take up to a week to get even from just a couple hundred miles away. Free shipping = when they get around to doing it and via regular mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (24/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Juicy vape mail...
> Nom nom nom...
> View attachment 52181


Why is that Milked so dark or is it just the lighting? I bought a bottle and it is much lighter in colour


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Why is that Milked so dark or is it just the lighting? I bought a bottle and it is much lighter in colour


Hi bud
If I'm not mistaken the higher the nic the darker it gets. I got 6mg nic

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JB1987 (24/4/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Like the look of that Pico. ... I want one



I absolutely love it, it's the perfect device for out and about, especially vaping at work as it doesn't draw much attention. I work long hours so a Rolo isn't a practical solution for me. It has the same power output and features as the VTC Mini and the 18650 is the big selling point putting it way above the Mini Volt in my opinion. The included Melo III isn't bad at all but combining it with a good rta wil turn it into a beast in a small package. FYI, I rarely vape above 50 watts so 75 is more than enough for my style of vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Outstanding service from the Germans! Ordered on Wednesday, Shipped on Thursday, arrived on MOnday morning... it would have been quicker if there wasn't a weekend in between because the goods arrived in Dubs on Sunday!







And they also sent a packet of German Sweeties!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Stevape;) (25/4/16)

Thats just perfection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (25/4/16)

Ordered Saturday and delivered today! Restocking my Weiner vapes and trying out some recommendations!  Thanks @element0709

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (25/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> And they also sent a packet of German Sweeties!



Ah, you can't eat them ............... if you send them to me I will dispose of them (on your behalf) properly 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/4/16)

Just got my new drip tips made by @hands and wowwww....
I just wish they didn't come packaged the same way the drug dealer down the road sells his bankies. A nice little box (jewellery box or carton box or any box) hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Alexander Scott (25/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

How lucky am I to have received 2 Vape Mails for the day!!

1'st Vape Mail:
Thanks @Mike, great service & thanks for all your effort I'm sure I will enjoy these,
Noggy Rock
Dragon Juice
Straw Vana




2'nd Vape Mail:
Thanks @Richio, another happy customer, awesome service, can't wait to get down and dirty and mix me some juice!
1 x TFA Cotton Candy
1 x TFA Marshmallow
1 x TFA Fruit Circles
1 x TFA Black Cherry
1 x TFA Graham Cracker
1 x TFA Sweetner
1 x TFA Rasberry (Sweet)
2 x TFA Strawberry
2 x TFA Strawberry (Ripe)
10 x Disposable Pipettes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (25/4/16)

Great vapemail @Alexander Scott 
All the best with your mixing
Let us know how it goes and how your creations taste


----------



## Genosmate (25/4/16)

Spydro said:


> A lot of wick, but as long as you keep it up off the bottom of the tank a little it'll feed like a pro and dry hits will never happen. Mine might be here tomorrow to start playing with. Only might because we don't get instant gratification when its free shipping that can take up to a week to get even from just a couple hundred miles away. Free shipping = when they get around to doing it and via regular mail.


Free shipping in SA is almost as rare as rocking horse Kak

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (25/4/16)

Battery wraps and French Toast Crunch (delicious) from VC CT. And from Sir Vape, Fancy wire, notch "type" coils and drip tips by @hands - these DT's are quality and I'd definitely be keen for more. They feel great and make me want to vape more.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (26/4/16)

Now if @hands made 'mouth pieces' I would buy some  
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (26/4/16)

@hands it is no good liking my post - when are you going to make some 'mouth pieces' with a silver inlay band.
Dave

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (26/4/16)

So first time posting in Vape mail. Stopped at @Vape King South yesterday and picked up the Cerabis tank. First time using a ceramic tank but very impressed. Did not even have to prime the coil. And the flavour is very nice. Vaping some poundcake after @PeterHarris suggested it. Will see how long the coil lasts. According to the box 1 ceramic = 24 cotton coils.







And picked up another dripbox with some Kings Creme.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

Forfcuksakes said:


> So first time posting in Vape mail. Stopped at @Vape King South yesterday and picked up the Cerabis tank. First time using a ceramic tank but very impressed. Did not even have to prime the coil. And the flavour is very nice. Vaping some poundcake after @PeterHarris suggested it. Will see how long the coil lasts. According to the box 1 ceramic = 24 cotton coils.
> 
> View attachment 52497
> 
> ...


Nice mail @Forfcuksakes !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton (26/4/16)

Vape mail from Gearbest, another prize yay! Looking forward to building some stainless steel coils for this one and then giving temperature control a go on my iStick 120w TC mod.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro (26/4/16)

Picked up the Wismec Theorem RTA a couple of hours ago, but had in it use less than hour later. So only picture I have made so far...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Zahz (26/4/16)

picautomaton said:


> Vape mail from Gearbest, another prize yay! Looking forward to building some stainless steel coils for this one and then giving temperature control a go on my iStick 120w TC mod.
> 
> View attachment 52508


Greate stuff. Will look good on your Istick 120w also. You on a winning streak  let us know how she Vapes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you Vape King @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo! 

Cerabis tank! There are no pics of it being unpacked... no time for that need to add juice and start! 




All the other tanks are pretty nervous!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you Vape King @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo!
> 
> Cerabis tank! There are no pics of it being unpacked... no time for that need to add juice and start!
> View attachment 52519
> ...


Highly curious!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

This is what you call super service

Ordered 2x100ml xxx on Sunday night then Oupa told me they were going to run this special so I still got my 3rd juice!
Thank you sincerely @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (26/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you Vape King @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo!
> 
> Cerabis tank! There are no pics of it being unpacked... no time for that need to add juice and start!
> View attachment 52519
> ...


 OH MY HAT !!!!!!!!
@Rob Fisher , Please don keep me in suspense .........  She looks gorgeous BTW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (26/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you Vape King @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo!
> 
> Cerabis tank! There are no pics of it being unpacked... no time for that need to add juice and start!
> View attachment 52519
> ...


Time to upgrade the snow wolf minis to the 90w edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA (26/4/16)

I'm still (almost) patiently waiting for my delivery from @Sir Vape. The Courier Guy's people has been giving me quite the run around today. Let keep hoping #FeeingNervous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (26/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Nice mail @Forfcuksakes !


Gotta love that profile name, I think I pee in my pants a little everytime I see it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA (27/4/16)

All of my orders did arrive today, although the couriers were all over the place. 

Thank you very much to @Sir Vape , @Vape Club and @The Vapery

SirVape: 
1 x Cuboid Sleeve (White)
1 x RX200 Sleeve (Black)
2 x Noisy Cricket Sleeves ( Black and white)
1 x Roll of 28g Kanthal wire
1 x Roll of 24g Kanthal wire
1 x Noisy Cricket mod (Silver)

VapeClub 
1 x pack of 5 0.3ohm EC coils for Melo2 tank
1 x Indestructable Atty (Silver)
4 meters of Rayon Cotton 

The Vapery
2 x 30ml Mr Hardwicks Debby Does Doughnuts
1 x 30 ml Mr Hardwicks Smacaroon
2 x 100ml Hazeworks Scream
1 x 100ml NCV Strawb
2 x 30ml Juice Clouds Pear and Caramel 

(The Pics below only shows part of the order since some of the stuff were for my wife and she raided the bags before I could take pictures) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (27/4/16)

Multiple packages converged on me today. Huzzah!




CC 7068 mod
Minikin LTD Ed
Avocado
Nipple
NaRDA (bf'd)
Maker (bf'd)
M-Atty

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (27/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Multiple packages converged on me today. Huzzah!
> 
> View attachment 52563
> 
> ...


Your nipple looks really strange to suck on @Papa_Lazarou . Wait... What?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (27/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> All of my orders did arrive today, although the couriers were all over the place.
> 
> Thank you very much to @Sir Vape , @Vape Club and @The Vapery
> 
> ...



Lovely order @GreenyZA !!
Go big or go home
Hehe
Enjoy


----------



## Silver (27/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Multiple packages converged on me today. Huzzah!
> 
> View attachment 52563
> 
> ...



So appealing @Papa_Lazarou 
Lots of FOMO from my side

Would you mind educating me with a one liner on those atties - Nipple, NaRDA, Maker and M-Atty
(From a person who knows the RM2 for MTL and the Nuppin for lung hits)
Where do they sit in relation to the two I know well?


----------



## Lushen (27/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Multiple packages converged on me today. Huzzah!
> 
> View attachment 52563
> 
> ...



That 7068, the sexiness...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (27/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Multiple packages converged on me today. Huzzah!
> 
> View attachment 52563
> 
> ...



Who BF'ed the nipple for you @Papa_Lazarou ? I've been looking at one but could not decide if it was possible.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (27/4/16)

Silver said:


> So appealing @Papa_Lazarou
> Lots of FOMO from my side
> 
> Would you mind educating me with a one liner on those atties - Nipple, NaRDA, Maker and M-Atty
> ...





Ernest said:


> Who BF'ed the nipple for you @Papa_Lazarou ? I've been looking at one but could not decide if it was possible.



I posted some notes on these atties in the REO subforum.

The nipple was pierced (see what I did there?) by a chap named Tom (Catfish Atties) who runs out of the States.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/4/16)

As enabled by all the DIYers on this forum and @drew from Valley Vapour!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

My Champagne Snow WOlf has arrived and along with it the Theorem!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

The new 0.5Ω gCeramics from Atom... testing will commence shorlty!



Small Geek Vape Tool kit,,,



And now we need a drum roll for the new 90 Watt Snow Wolf Mini Gold edition!




Fully dressed with a Target Tank with a @hands drip tip that has a real gold ring!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Silent Echo (27/4/16)

Picked up the UD bag, ceramic tweezers, drip tip and the new hazelnut cigar juice from Vape King today.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silent Echo (27/4/16)

Drip tip looks classy on the vtc mini and avocado

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (27/4/16)

Thanks @method1

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## KB_314 (27/4/16)

I _almost _resisted 
Thanks @capetocuba - quality piece!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/4/16)

KB_314 said:


> I _almost _resisted
> Thanks @capetocuba - quality piece!
> View attachment 52668



It is impossible to miss out with FOMO always lurking around hahaha.
Nice buy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (27/4/16)

KB_314 said:


> I _almost _resisted
> Thanks @capetocuba - quality piece!
> View attachment 52668


Thanks for your support mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrinceVlad (28/4/16)

Tsunami RDA, now I need a Mod to put it on, this just doesn't stop!






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The new 0.5Ω gCeramics from Atom... testing will commence shorlty!
> View attachment 52582
> ...


Very eager to hear how those gCeramics go ! 

and that Snow wolf is incredible !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (28/4/16)

Happy day! Vape mail from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Very eager to hear how those gCeramics go !
> 
> and that Snow wolf is incredible !



Going to do a Rob's Ramblings on them shortly!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (28/4/16)

Some working coils from the Good batch from @Sir Vape thanks guys in time for the long weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

Screwdriver Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## VapeDude (28/4/16)

My arm was twisted and got my first bottle of XXX. Will be trying it within the next 15 minutes. Thanks @Oupa for the quick delivery was only expecting it next week.








Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> My arm was twisted and got my first bottle of XXX. Will be trying it within the next 15 minutes. Thanks @Oupa for the quick delivery was only expecting it next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While you can totally vape it straight away, it does get better with a bit of steeping. Turns a bright yellow!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## VapeDude (28/4/16)

Stosta said:


> While you can totally vape it straight away, it does get better with a bit of steeping. Turns a bright yellow!



I thought as much as its probably been made within the last day or 2. Ok will have 1 tank of it now then let it steep


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> I thought as much as its probably been made within the last day or 2. Ok will have 1 tank of it now then let it steep


Yeah... I thought the same when I got it...

Had a trial tank, then another, then another, then ordered another 300ml a week later, and some of THAT batch managed to get some steeping in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (28/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah... I thought the same when I got it...
> 
> Had a trial tank, then another, then another, then ordered another 300ml a week later, and some of THAT batch managed to get some steeping in!



. Well if its that good right off the bat I don't think it needs a steep hey !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (28/4/16)

Thank you @Heaven Gifts for this speedy delivery! Order processed on monday and got it today!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Thank you @Heaven Gifts for this speedy delivery! Order processed on monday and got it today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


4 days with a public holiday in the middle, was it sent from the USS Enterprise with transporter technology?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cobrali (28/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> 4 days with a public holiday in the middle, was it sent from the USS Enterprise with transporter technology?


It wasnt a public holiday in China i think..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (28/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Thank you @Heaven Gifts for this speedy delivery! Order processed on monday and got it today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Nice! That is a very nice kit. My friend also got one this week and loves it. How much was it including shipping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Screwdriver Mail Baby!
> View attachment 52719



Rob that's not enough this is what you need. If you are a true screwdriver addict this is the set a real man buys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Thank you @Heaven Gifts for this speedy delivery! Order processed on monday and got it today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


 That Balrog rocks....awesome mobile mod....enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (29/4/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Nice! That is a very nice kit. My friend also got one this week and loves it. How much was it including shipping?


This one is actually for my best friend and its $109. I already had one and it is an awesome small mod! No duties as well!  My friend had a 60w mod but was planning on giving his one to his client who's lung cancer came back..so i guess i pif'd my best friend.  one good deed deserves another.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (29/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> My arm was twisted and got my first bottle of XXX. Will be trying it within the next 15 minutes. Thanks @Oupa for the quick delivery was only expecting it next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pondering a bottle of XXX as well. Please share your thoughts. I realise it needs to steep a bit though but nethertheless, an initail thought would be nice!


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I'm pondering a bottle of XXX as well. Please share your thoughts. I realise it needs to steep a bit though but nethertheless, an initail thought would be nice!


Not my cup of tea, but it is a fan favorite. If you like a menthol with a fruity taste, this juice is for you


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Didn't come by mail. But i love it  All those LEDs with lots of number and things

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GreenyZA (29/4/16)

I'm not that keen on Menthol all the time, I do vape fruity stuff as my ADV though. I'm just not sure of the menthol... Hence my reluctance to order. I suppose a small bottle as a "sample" should give me an idea but I'm in Pretoria and ordering just one small bottle is hardly worth it when you have to add shipping. I'm thinking I'll wait for @VapeCon. I'll give XXX a shot there and if I like it, I'll buy a litre!! (Hint hint. Nudge nudge) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Come to the VK juice launch, and I have a 30ml 3mg bottle for you

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## GreenyZA (29/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Come to the VK juice launch, and I have a 30ml 3mg bottle for you


What ahve I missed, when and where is this hapening?


----------



## PrinceVlad (29/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I'm not that keen on Menthol all the time, I do vape fruity stuff as my ADV though. I'm just not sure of the menthol... Hence my reluctance to order. I suppose a small bottle as a "sample" should give me an idea but I'm in Pretoria and ordering just one small bottle is hardly worth it when you have to add shipping. I'm thinking I'll wait for @VapeCon. I'll give XXX a shot there and if I like it, I'll buy a litre!! (Hint hint. Nudge nudge)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some XXX for you. Some without menthol and some with. I'm also in Pretoria so we can arrange something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude (29/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I'm pondering a bottle of XXX as well. Please share your thoughts. I realise it needs to steep a bit though but nethertheless, an initail thought would be nice!



Hey, so I've primarily vaped Dessert / Milk / Milkshake juices since i started vaping and have been looking for a fruity menthol/koolada type vape.

Day 1 with this juice was quite intense cos its been cold weather and having the coolness of the vape was quite strong. But day 2 im loving this stuff. Im starting to taste the fruit more. Its very good man

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Come to the VK juice launch, and I have a 30ml 3mg bottle for you


When is this launch?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> When is this launch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-lucious-fog-liquid-launch.t21975/


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/4/16)

I'm also keen to try xxx everyone raves about it and I've been wanting a good menthol vape as well as a ry4d vape just not sure which juice is a good ry4d and menthol adv?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> What ahve I missed, when and where is this hapening?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-lucious-fog-liquid-launch.t21975/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I'm also keen to try xxx everyone raves about it and I've been wanting a good menthol vape as well as a ry4d vape just not sure which juice is a good ry4d and menthol adv?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well, you have read about xxx. Vapour Mountain's VM4 has also done well in the local juice poll. Their take on ry4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

This one comes with a bit of a story... I have recently converted another stinky and they went away happy with an eGo AIO and bottle of XXX... she then phoned a short while later saying she wants another AIO for her Mom... so off I went to try and find a Silver AIO... I found one at Vaper Corner and with free shipping it was a win... but I always feel bad when I order one item only with free shipping... so I cruised the what's new and I have wanted a 6 bay charger for some time and thought now would be the time so I added that to the basket and pulled the trigger!

This was on late in the afternoon... and only afterwards did I realise that the parcel would only arrive on Monday... and on Monday I head for Warmbaths for a bit of R&R... last time I ordered from @Vapers Corner they made a special effort to ship right away and I didn't want to phone them and ask for another favour so I left it...

Ding Dong Vape Mail Baby and what is it? A deliver from Vapers Corner... amazing service! Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Kangertech Ceramic Coils for the Subtank (SOCC Compatible) 0.5Ω 35-60 Watts! Direct from VaporDNA in the USA and should be appearing at local vendors soon! Coil busy priming... test a bit later!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## picautomaton (29/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Kangertech Ceramic Coils for the Subtank (SOCC Compatible) 0.5Ω 35-60 Watts! Direct from VaporDNA in the USA and should be appearing at local vendors soon! Coil busy priming... test a bit later!
> View attachment 52827
> View attachment 52828



I've been waiting for the Kanger Ceramics to enter the ceramic coil wars. Look forward to your findings.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/16)

picautomaton said:


> I've been waiting for the Kanger Ceramics to enter the ceramic coil wars. Look forward to your findings.



They are good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (29/4/16)

What resistance @Rob Fisher ?

Brent


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/16)

Deckie said:


> What resistance @Rob Fisher ?



@Deckie it's 0.5Ω for power from 35 to 60 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (29/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie it's 0.5Ω for power from 35 to 60 watts.


Thanks @Rob Fisher . I will wait patiently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/4/16)

How do you turn 10ml of juice into 34mls? Meet up with @Sickboy77 and do a trade! Not really mail but I'm amped nonetheless!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## ettiennedj (29/4/16)

Collect mail from Vapeclub. Awesome service as always. Sold my black subtank kit for this.




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DaveH (29/4/16)

A smart looking piece of kit.
Dave


----------



## Necropolis (29/4/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GreenyZA (29/4/16)

Necropolis said:


> View attachment 52879
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Nice @Necropolis. Enjoy her.... RX200 is a stunning piece of kit.


----------



## ettiennedj (29/4/16)

DIY Vape Mail yesterday from BLCK Vapour. Only managed to snap this today. Big thanks @Richio . Awesome service. Shipped and received same day.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## M5000 (30/4/16)

Haven't had a chance to set up and test all of them(or to take decent pics). Besides the Pico in the centre which has been around for a few weeks, I don't see the others around so I'm posting a pic. *Aspire Plato* on the left and *Cuboid Mini* on the right. Beautiful devices like most of the latest ones available today. The Aspire Plato, however, is in a league of it's own, absolute stunner. If you have enough vaping devices then buy the Plato for the display cabinet! Thanks to @VapePulse for delivering as always!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Casper (1/5/16)

Vapemail baby!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (3/5/16)

Vape mail baby, not a bad way to start the week. Thanks Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Robert Howes (3/5/16)

well it was worth coming back to the office. 2nd vape mail of the day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chezzig (3/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> well it was worth coming back to the office. 2nd vape mail of the day.
> View attachment 53124


 So you took the last one @Robert Howes LOLOL.. I see they are out of stock now .. too sad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (3/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> So you took the last one @Robert Howes LOLOL.. I see they are out of stock now .. too sad.


@Chezzig .. You snooze you loose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (3/5/16)

hehe, I ordered it last week. Courier arrived with it today.


----------



## Cobrali (3/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> well it was worth coming back to the office. 2nd vape mail of the day.
> View attachment 53124


How does she vape? I havent had a chance to try mine yet but the member i bought from says she is very juice hungry!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (3/5/16)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chezzig (3/5/16)

Deckie said:


> @Chezzig .. You snooze you loose


 I was going to pull the trigger this morning and pooof.. they all gone ... Guess I didn't need it anyway lolol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes (3/5/16)

I think all the ceramics are very juice hungry. Have'nt played with it too much but first impression was a 2nd place to the Gemini and Target tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/5/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (3/5/16)

Now for some seriouss DIY. Thank you @drew. I forget every order that my area is not well serviced by Valley Vapour's standard courier, but @drew never forgets to use my preferred courier - awesome service.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (3/5/16)

Marvellous @Andre 
Weights and all!

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper (3/5/16)

OMW I love the look of that Vaporesso!!


----------



## Nightwalker (4/5/16)

So, first of vapemail aarrives.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Waiting for me in reception this morning!




Thanks @Oupa , this special keeps the stinkies away for sure!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Spydro (4/5/16)

Gizmo said:


> Rob that's not enough this is what you need. If you are a true screwdriver addict this is the set a real man buys
> View attachment 52785


 
A screwdriver set you need to hire an assistant to manage for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (4/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Not my cup of tea, but it is a fan favorite. If you like a menthol with a fruity taste, this juice is for you



I definitely do not like the menthol taste, and I almost never vape fruit. But the sample @Rob Fisher sent of XXX to me disappeared quite fast. Not only liked, I could vape it regularly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro (4/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> This one comes with a bit of a story... I have recently converted another stinky and they went away happy with an eGo AIO and bottle of XXX... she then phoned a short while later saying she wants another AIO for her Mom... so off I went to try and find a Silver AIO... I found one at Vaper Corner and with free shipping it was a win... but I always feel bad when I order one item only with free shipping... so I cruised the what's new and I have wanted a 6 bay charger for some time and thought now would be the time so I added that to the basket and pulled the trigger!
> 
> ...



I'm covered for now in Efest LUC's with both a 2 and 4 bay model plus my other chargers. The V6 looks to be another that can bite fingers and batts like the 4 bay.


----------



## Spydro (4/5/16)

Three more ceramic coil tanks and more ceramic coils incoming between later today and Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Three more ceramic coil tanks and more ceramic coils incoming between later today and Saturday.


Which tanks are coming in for you @Spydro ?


----------



## Spydro (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Which tanks are coming in for you @Spydro ?



Both SS and Black Cerabis tanks and a bunch of coils for them; and a Black Gemini Sub Tank. Also expecting black glass from OZ anytime now for a couple of the Target tanks while waiting for Avocado 24 preorders that are still many weeks away.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Both SS and Black Cerabis tanks and a bunch of coils for them; and a Black Gemini Sub Tank. Also expecting black glass from OZ anytime now for a couple of the Target tanks while waiting for Avocado 24 preorders that are still many weeks away.


Bet the Cerabis tank looks mean in black! Looking forward to seeing your vapemail! 

Noticing a pattern here, perhaps you're a Johnny Cash fan?


----------



## Spydro (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Bet the Cerabis tank looks mean in black! Looking forward to seeing your vapemail!
> 
> Noticing a pattern here, perhaps you're a Johnny Cash fan?




I like murdered/blacked out mods/atty's and have quite of few of them. SS is OK, but way too many atty's are SS and black fits this sinner better. Back in the late hot rod to early muscle car era we sometimes blacked out the front and rear of our street drag cars, maybe also with black racing stripes, graphics, etc (especially black on silver or white rides). 

I was a fan of JC starting in the mid 50's, but late in the 50's I started playing lead guitar in bands following the music of many other artists of the time. I played some of his songs if requested at proms, dances, street parties, etc though up until I stopped playing guitar and keyboards in the mid 90's. I seldom wore all black like JC, was known in my youth more for wearing blue (which was an early nickname and part of the name of my first band... a name that was also used starting in the mid 60's by a Florida rock band that became a well known as a one-hit recording band before they all moved on to other bands after a 4-5 year run).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## morras (4/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I like murdered/blacked out mods/atty's and have quite of few of them. SS is OK, but way too many atty's are SS and black fits this sinner better. Back in the late hot rod to early muscle car era we sometimes blacked out the front and rear of our street drag cars, maybe also with black racing stripes, graphics, etc (especially black on silver or white rides).
> 
> I was a fan of JC starting in the mid 50's, but late in the 50's I started playing lead guitar in bands following the music of many other artists of the time. I played some of his songs if requested at proms, dances, street parties, etc though up until I stopped playing guitar and keyboards in the mid 90's. I seldom wore all black like JC, was known in my youth more for wearing blue (which was an early nickname and part of the name of my first band... a name that was also used starting in the mid 60's by a Florida rock band that became a well known as a one-hit recording band before they all moved on to other bands after a 4-5 year run).


Nice !, where r u getting the black ceramic from , I would love one ?


----------



## Schnappie (4/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I like murdered/blacked out mods/atty's and have quite of few of them. SS is OK, but way too many atty's are SS and black fits this sinner better. Back in the late hot rod to early muscle car era we sometimes blacked out the front and rear of our street drag cars, maybe also with black racing stripes, graphics, etc (especially black on silver or white rides).
> 
> I was a fan of JC starting in the mid 50's, but late in the 50's I started playing lead guitar in bands following the music of many other artists of the time. I played some of his songs if requested at proms, dances, street parties, etc though up until I stopped playing guitar and keyboards in the mid 90's. I seldom wore all black like JC, was known in my youth more for wearing blue (which was an early nickname and part of the name of my first band... a name that was also used starting in the mid 60's by a Florida rock band that became a well known as a one-hit recording band before they all moved on to other bands after a 4-5 year run).


I fully prefer black mods and tanks myself

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (4/5/16)

morras said:


> Nice !, where r u getting the black ceramic from , I would love one ?



Hot Vapes in Chicago has just a few black Cerabis tanks left in stock. 
http://www.hotvapes.com/ceravape-cerabis-subohm-ceramic-wick-tank.html
I talked to the owner of Hot Vapes on the phone Monday and a large order for more SS and black Cerabis tanks and coils was going to be placed yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (4/5/16)

Decided to try my hand at diy







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (4/5/16)

moonunit said:


> Decided to try my hand at diy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. I have also just started my DIY journey. We can cry on each other's shoulders! So far it is only costing money, but I have four 10 mls curing in the cupboard to show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/5/16)

Haven't posted here in a while.

Thanks to @capetocuba from cartel for the twisted messes.

Also picked up a wicked custom box from my good friend @eviltoy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Robert Howes (5/5/16)

more vape mail baby, ordered from Vape Club late yesterday and received it this morning. Thanks vape club for an awesome service. Just one complaint, no nice hand drawn pictures like Mr Fooshy just a plain brown box  . I have had enough of the stupid ccell and dry hits. Back to the good old faithful, hopefully Kangertech were so late in the ceramic wars because they were waiting to have a good working product before releasing to the public.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro (5/5/16)

Wee hours of the night and just got back from my mail place to pick up some vape mail.

Ceravape Cerabis SS Tank w/extra coils, and 2 black Pyrex tubes for the Vaporesso Target 2 Tanks.

More coils/tanks due by Friday to Monday.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> more vape mail baby, ordered from Vape Club late yesterday and received it this morning. Thanks vape club for an awesome service. Just one complaint, no nice hand drawn pictures like Mr Fooshy just a plain brown box  . I have had enough of the stupid ccell and dry hits. Back to the good old faithful, hopefully Kangertech were so late in the ceramic wars because they were waiting to have a good working product before releasing to the public.
> View attachment 53290
> 
> View attachment 53291
> ...


Great combo!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

Something new for me to try out from @Heaven Gifts ...



Got an email yesterday morning saying that it was being shipped, delivered to my door at 12h30 today. I asked the guy how the f*** they did that, he told me, "Akhona, magic boss!". This thing is looking interesting to say the least, will update you guys later!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Robert Howes (5/5/16)

Looks very interesting, I love the way the manufacturers are adding line detail to finish off the mods and tanks these days. Looking forward to a review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (5/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Something new for me to try out from @Heaven Gifts ...
> 
> View attachment 53305
> 
> Got an email yesterday morning saying that it was being shipped, delivered to my door at 12h30 today. I asked the guy how the f*** they did that, he told me, "Akhona, magic boss!". This thing is looking interesting to say the least, will update you guys later!



If only they had that as free shipping I would have ordered everything from A-Z with them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

Zahz said:


> If only they had that as free shipping I would have ordered everything from A-Z with them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're in Durban too! I reckon you, me, and a couple of other Durban boys do a group buy and split the shipping cost. It's so much better than waiting weeks or months. And if we get a couple of us involved the shipping cost will seem negligible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (5/5/16)

Vapemail from the UK! A 50W variable board, some Fat Daddy 510 Connectors, a resistance meter, squonk bottles and other sundries.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## M5000 (5/5/16)

@Robert Howes The SnowWolf and Gemini combo look awesome man! How you liking the size? Looks a bit heavy but that's probably the colour, definitely one of the nicest looking combos I've seen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (5/5/16)

Vapemail thanks to @Christos, thank you very much

Some very nice Italian Squonk Bottles

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (5/5/16)

kimbo said:


> Vapemail thanks to @Christos, thank you very much
> 
> Some very nice Italian Squonk Bottles
> View attachment 53340


My pleasure. They are awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (5/5/16)

brotiform said:


>


How you finding the tornado?


----------



## wiesbang (5/5/16)

Forgot to post. Midweek vape mail.
Just love love love the tornado

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Havent built it yet  you?


----------



## Stosta (6/5/16)

brotiform said:


>


A Tornado and 100ml of DDD?!?!!? So super jelly right now! Great mail!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (6/5/16)

Like 170mls of DIY samples just because he can! Thanks @Sickboy77 ! It's going to be a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Like 170mls of DIY samples just because he can! Thanks @Sickboy77 ! It's going to be a great weekend!
> View attachment 53360


Pleasure bud, hope u enjoy them as much as I do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (6/5/16)

Stosta said:


> A Tornado and 100ml of DDD?!?!!? So super jelly right now! Great mail!



Thanks @Stosta , can't go wrong with DDD , @method1 feeding my addiction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/16)

Vape Mail baby!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (6/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the blackout option @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/16)

Stosta said:


> I like the blackout option @Rob Fisher !




Next post will be a black and white setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/16)

Vape Mail baby!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (6/5/16)

@Mike, you ROCK.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike (6/5/16)

Petrus said:


> @Mike, you ROCK.
> View attachment 53367



Sorry about the labels bud  I was literally just tracking the parcel now!!!


----------



## Pixstar (6/5/16)

Mike said:


> Sorry about the labels bud  I was literally just tracking the parcel now!!!


@Mike nice to see you're phasing in Manny's labels

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Andre (6/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> @Mike nice to see you're phasing in Manny's labels


You just could not miss the opportunity, lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chezzig (6/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Nugget is so cute

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Clouder (6/5/16)

VAPE MAIL BABY!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (6/5/16)

Mike said:


> Sorry about the labels bud  I was literally just tracking the parcel now!!!


@Mike , don't stress about the labels, my only concern is the 12mg nic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (6/5/16)

@Clouder ohhhhhhhhh yeah!!!!!!! Thanks boet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes (6/5/16)

M5000 said:


> @Robert Howes The SnowWolf and Gemini combo look awesome man! How you liking the size? Looks a bit heavy but that's probably the colour, definitely one of the nicest looking combos I've seen!


I am use to the RX and the DNA so for me it is very light. The Snowwolf is a very awesome device the only criticism I have is a lose rattling magnetic door, if it wasnt for that I would have a collection of them. The Gemini on the other hand, well thats a dog turd, actually it is a awesome tank IF you could get decent coils for it. I am packing all mine away and going back to the subtanks, at least until all the dog turd coils have gone and replaced with good working coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necropolis (6/5/16)

Vape pickup:








Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## GreenyZA (6/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> Vape pickup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me so Jelly right mow


----------



## Rossouw (6/5/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> View attachment 53411
> My new Vapmod Spartans 300W TC with TFV4


That thing would be perfect for a 30mm RDA if it could accommodate one without an overhang!


----------



## acorn (6/5/16)

Earlier today...receive some convert vape mail from Vape Club.


and of course some reward vape mail to myself...


It's been a good day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stevape;) (7/5/16)

Vape mail from @Harryssss thanks buddy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stevape;) (7/5/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (7/5/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ernest (8/5/16)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (8/5/16)

Ernest said:


> View attachment 53528


@Ernest, is it a Nipple?


----------



## Ernest (8/5/16)

Petrus said:


> @Ernest, is it a Nipple?



Several responses came to mind, but I'll just go with YES.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (8/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Several responses came to mind, but I'll just go with YES.


Nice. Is it a bottom fed?


----------



## Ernest (8/5/16)

Petrus said:


> Nice. Is it a bottom fed?



No, but I plan to BF it.


----------



## Petrus (8/5/16)

Ernest said:


> No, but I plan to BF it.


That sounds interesting. I read some good reviews of that little atty. Keep me posted on your project and the flavor. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Ernest (8/5/16)

Petrus said:


> That sounds interesting. I read some good reviews of that little atty. Keep me posted on your project and the flavor. Where did you buy it?



Vaporize.co.za I will document the BF project and post it later. Flavor on this is amazing because of the small chamber and all my favorite coil builds worked perfectly for single and dual. Airflow is adjustable through brass nozzles and can do anything from 1mm to 6mm giving you DL and MTL options. The top cap is made of thick SS and does not get very hot while the center post eliminates spitback by sitting in the opening of the drip tip. Not many drip tips will fit this atty, but the one it comes with is perfect. So far I love it and think this will be perfect if BF. I've just ordered two more.

Edit: The Geeco Clone is very well made and all threads are clean and smooth. It's a steal considering the authentic costs $150 and was a limited run.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

After being raided by mates my stock of XXX was almost at Code Red level... But replenishment stock arrived from @Oupa while I was away! Happy Days!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Also an arrival while away... more stuff for DIY... almost ready to embark on another DIY attempt!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

A present from @Clouds4Days! Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Vape Mail from the JHB trip... odds and sods and some new juices to try!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Andre (9/5/16)

For the daughter in law from VapeClub (@JakesSA, @VapeGrrl). She just loves the size of the Pico. Using it with a white Subox Mini.





Of course I could not resist a VapeClub Pico kit for myself. And had to get the RBA option from @Sir Vape - and some NI80 wire and cCell coils whilst at it.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

Finally went and picked up some vape mail that came last week in the wee hours this morning.

Black Gemini Sub Ohm Tank... Black Cerabis Tank w/2 more boxes of extra coils.






Will most likely be the last gear vape mail around here until the 2 Avocado 24's come in mid/late June (unless I go ahead and increase my battery count to around 100 with 20 more 'authentic' 3000 mAh from my trusted source that I had been thinking about doing).

I will be adding several more liters of DIY supplies in the meantime though.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Andre (9/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Also an arrival while away... more stuff for DIY... almost ready to embark on another DIY attempt!
> View attachment 53573
> ...


Lol, join the new, second try DIY club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Special custom bottle of NCV *Trinity *from @Vapington! Just love the bottle and label and the porcupine logo on mine is the cherry on the top!
I have filled a Target Tank with cCell and it is busy priming... will give it a test drive a bit later!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Thanks for my two new @Paulie Juices! Have tested them both already while I was in JHB and my Moradin is full of my favourite of the new juices... Strawberry Lemon Cake! Thanks @Paulie you and your juices rock!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Trinity is nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Special custom bottle of NCV *Trinity *from @Vapington! Just love the bottle and label and the porcupine logo on mine is the cherry on the top!
> I have filled a Target Tank with cCell and it is busy priming... will give it a test drive a bit later!
> ...


That's an outstanding touch @Vapington !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Fasttech Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Package 1
iPhone Stands, Drip tips, Battery Wraps and some dentist looking tools for I have no idea!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Package 2 was 2 mor iPhone stands

Package 3
Replacement coloured glass for Target Tanks, 3D Metal Model and some difference ceramic tweezers.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Last Package...
Much needed Screwdrivers... I'm running short of screwdrivers... and some Snow Wolf Mini covers...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Special custom bottle of NCV *Trinity *from @Vapington! Just love the bottle and label and the porcupine logo on mine is the cherry on the top!
> I have filled a Target Tank with cCell and it is busy priming... will give it a test drive a bit later!
> ...



So you are still priming cCells for a set time period? I'm not having to prime new cCells any longer than it takes to fill the tank, put it back together, maybe take 2-3 no power pulls... they it's vape away running 70/30 to VG heavy juice in the Target tanks. When I set up the Gemini a little while ago I did't even take any dry pulls on it (was screwing around with adjusting the top and bottom air while taking power pulls and forgot). Zero issue with the first tank, zero with the second that is almost ready for a 3rd refill already (have 70/30 juice in it). 

I still have never had a dud 0.9 cCell crop up yet, or had to replace any of those I've been using yet either. At least a couple must be near 100 tanks ran in them so far. Hmmm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I still have never had a dud 0.9 cCell crop up yet, or had to replace any of those I've been using yet either. At least a couple must be near 100 tanks ran in them so far. Hmmm.



The benefits of living in a 1st world country

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Spydro said:


> So you are still priming cCells for a set time period? I'm not having to prime new cCells any longer than it takes to fill the tank, put it back together, maybe take 2-3 no power pulls... they it's vape away running 70/30 to VG heavy juice in the Target tanks. When I set up the Gemini a little while ago I did't even take any dry pulls on it (was screwing around with adjusting the top and bottom air while taking power pulls and forgot). Zero issue with the first tank, zero with the second that is almost ready for a 3rd refill already (have 70/30 juice in it).
> 
> I still have never had a dud 0.9 cCell crop up yet, or had to replace any of those I've been using yet either. At least a couple must be near 100 tanks ran in them so far. Hmmm.



Yip no real priming needed with the decent coils... a couple of no power pulls and ready to rock...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (9/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip no real priming needed with the decent coils... a couple of no power pulls and ready to rock...


 hs any vendor confirmed " Good stock coils" yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> hs any vendor confirmed " Good stock coils" yet?



I got my good coils from eBay and @Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (9/5/16)

Some special vape mail from special people at Vapour Mountain for me and some converts.
After a misunderstanding on the shipping method from my side, @Oupa and Chrystel prevailed and came to the rescue and had me sorted.
Thanks again, you guys are awesome.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> The benefits of living in a 1st world country



From what I've learned about your country since joining the forum, what this country has become over the last 3-4 decades I'd swap places with you in a heart beat if I was still a young bull of the woods. It's not what it once was here, IMO it never will be again. In fact when I divorced back in 2002 I almost moved to Costa Rica (have lots of long time friends there). Now days I sometimes wish I had while I still could.

Brother Rob got some coils from my source out of the same lot number, and he had some duds in them I think. So still a luck of the draw with the cCells it appears, and so far my luck has held steady. Maybe I ought to go to one of the casino districts here and bet heavy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/5/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 26


----------



## Schnappie (9/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Thanks for my two new @Paulie Juices! Have tested them both already while I was in JHB and my Moradin is full of my favourite of the new juices... Strawberry Lemon Cake! Thanks @Paulie you and your juices rock!
> 
> ...


That setup looks sick!!!


----------



## Stevape;) (9/5/16)

Brilliant @Pixstar I almost wet myself laughing

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 53615



If I'm not mistaken there is a parcel missing?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## GerharddP (9/5/16)

Thank you very much @Morne and noonclouds. Awesome device at an awesome price and service with a smile as always.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (9/5/16)

GerharddP said:


> Thank you very much @Morne and noonclouds. Awesome device at an awesome price and service with a smile as always.
> View attachment 53637


Lovely little thing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (9/5/16)

Spydro said:


> From what I've learned about your country since joining the forum, what this country has become over the last 3-4 decades I'd swap places with you in a heart beat if I was still a young bull of the woods. It's not what it once was here, IMO it never will be again.



WHOT! ............. no more 'cowboys and indians'   
Dave


----------



## GerharddP (9/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Lovely little thing!


I'm very surprised and quite amazed at this device. For the price it's really getting into my top "off the shelf" mods list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne (9/5/16)

GerharddP said:


> Thank you very much @Morne and noonclouds. Awesome device at an awesome price and service with a smile as always.
> View attachment 53637


@GeharddP Only a pleasure... enjoy!!


----------



## GerharddP (9/5/16)

Morne said:


> @GeharddP Only a pleasure... enjoy!!


I've been enjoying since I left your shop bud..will be seeing you soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/5/16)

@Pixstar , U not far from wrong there

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (10/5/16)

Thanks to @Paulie for the competition. Got these from @Vape King South . Awesome service from them. Had to get another Cerabis because my wife stole mine.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (10/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 53615



Lol @Pixstar - that was hilarious!!
Thanks for giving me a big laugh on Tuesday morning!

- catching up this thread a bit late

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/16)

Forfcuksakes said:


> Thanks to @Paulie for the competition. Got these from @Vape King South . Awesome service from them. Had to get another Cerabis because my wife stole mine.
> 
> View attachment 53662



Great haul @Forfcuksakes !
Congrats again on the Paulie's comp


----------



## Ernest (10/5/16)

Two more perky little Nipples.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (10/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Two more perky little Nipples.
> 
> View attachment 53675
> 
> View attachment 53676


Diversity nipples!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/5/16)

Yum Yum 




Thanks for the little spoil @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (10/5/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (10/5/16)

Andre said:


>


@Andre you can mix up some really interesting concoctions there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (11/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby!! 

This time from @GearBest.com, this actually arrived on Thursday already, but just haven't had a chance to post it yet.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Vape Mail Baby!!
> 
> This time from @GearBest.com, this actually arrived on Thursday already, but just haven't had a chance to post it yet.
> 
> ...


Nice setup! Hope you post it built up and running in the "What's in Your Hand" thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Nice setup! Hope you post it built up and running in the "What's in Your Hand" thread!



Thanks @Stosta, yep planning to, just don't laugh at my coil builds, real noob at it still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Thanks @Stosta, yep planning to, just don't laugh at my coil builds, real noob at it still.


You should have seen the one I did on Sunday, it was a real shocker. The trick is to put the cap on quickly when you're dripping to hide the shame of a poorly built coil, I'm certain that's why people like squoking so much

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (11/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 53808
> View attachment 53809
> View attachment 53810
> View attachment 53811


 That tarot looks amazing.. pity it isn't a smallish Mod, I would have bought it otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (11/5/16)

Not so much a vapemail - was an actual pickup. So worth the wait...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)

Dubz said:


> No so much a vapemail - was an actual pickup. So worth the wait...
> 
> View attachment 53814


Stunning mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (11/5/16)

Fasttech mail
One can never have enough unicorn bottles!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## morras (11/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Vape Mail Baby!!
> 
> This time from @GearBest.com, this actually arrived on Thursday already, but just haven't had a chance to post it yet.
> 
> ...


Nice haul !!!

how long did the stuff take to get to you from them after ordering ?


----------



## Petrus (12/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 53615
> [/QUO
> @Pixstar, stop it my USPS parcel is maybe still there, day 35 now....damn


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/5/16)

morras said:


> Nice haul !!!
> 
> how long did the stuff take to get to you from them after ordering ?



Hey @morras, well I placed 2 orders with them, I placed the orders a couple of days apart, and both arrived at my local Post Office at the same time, so the shipping time for the 1st package was about 5 weeks and the 2nd package was about 4 weeks, I did trace them regularly on the internet, the packaging was good, the only things that got a bit squashed was the 2 RBA boxes, but the rest was perfect.


----------



## VapeDude (12/5/16)

First time trying any of these






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

@Vapington, time to see what the fuss is about with milked.
@Petrus, got some ni80 26 awg to try.
@method1, gotta love debbie. 
@KieranD, your last 30ml of amazon is in my possession.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapington (12/5/16)

Hope you enjoy it  @Christos. Great vape mail!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Vapington said:


> Hope you enjoy it  @Christos. Great vape mail!


It passed the tounge taste test 
Smells promising.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (13/5/16)

So I decided to treat myself for my birthday by getting a new setup. Just my luck that the Avocado 24 was available at @Sir Vape . After getting the thumbs up from @Rob Fisher , I pulled the trigger. Although I had missed the deadline for next-day delivery, SirVape made an extra trip to the couriers to drop off the package and to my excitement, I received my birthday present before the weekend.

@Sir Vape - You guys are legendary! You stock the latest and best products; you don't charge your aunties prices and your service is impeccable. If I had a daughter, I would marry her off to you. 
However, to honour you guys, I will name my first born SIRVAPE.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 5


----------



## PrinceVlad (13/5/16)

It has arrived. Quick build in the office and vaping away! This thing hits you like a freight train






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (13/5/16)

Some things from Fasttech...




Some sleeves for my KBox 200W finally! Some tips, brushes, screwdrivers, a half-clothed chick glass, black bellcap and base for a STM, black glass for the Crius (now to try get the other one off...), and some vape bands.

Thanks @Greyz for organising!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Deckie (13/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Some things from Fasttech...
> 
> View attachment 54085
> 
> ...


Excellent order - spot on with a typical Fasttech buy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/5/16)

Deckie said:


> Excellent order - spot on with a typical Fasttech buy.



Will always try get locally first. Not only just as a support thing, but also because waiting for Fasttech really is that bad. By the time you get your order you're actually over all the items you wanted. Only worth it if you can't find them anywhere else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (13/5/16)

Back from my mail place in the wee hours with the two Avocado24's that came yesterday. One SS and one Black. Have coils premade for them, so ought to have one on line shortly.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform (13/5/16)

Thank you @Ave40

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Pixstar (13/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Thank you @Ave40


That was quick! What did DHL set you back, if I may ask?


----------



## Zahz (13/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> That was quick! What did DHL set you back, if I mat ask?



Don't mind buying from them if they ship this quick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> So I decided to treat myself for my birthday by getting a new setup. Just my luck that the Avocado 24 was available at @Sir Vape . After getting the thumbs up from @Rob Fisher , I pulled the trigger. Although I had missed the deadline for next-day delivery, SirVape made an extra trip to the couriers to drop off the package and to my excitement, I received my birthday present before the weekend.
> 
> @Sir Vape - You guys are legendary! You stock the latest and best products; you don't charge your aunties prices and your service is impeccable. If I had a daughter, I would marry her off to you.
> However, to honour you guys, I will name my first born SIRVAPE.
> ...



Brilliant choice of kit... you are gonna be very happy with them both!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/16)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! 

New UD all in one Leatherman thingy for vapers! Serpent Mini... nice small tank and good flavour!




IPV Pure X2 Tank - So far so good but need to play a bit. Then the tank I have really been waiting for and that's the Avo 24 and it's just simply bloody marvelous! Chicken Dinner Tank my peeps!




And then a big bottle of Slug Juice thanks to @ET. I tasted it a couple of weeks ago and he gave me a 30ml bottle and that bottle is history so he very kindly made me some more. It's essentially a Fruit Loops with Lemon but it's just up my alley! And then a Bottle of Strawtard from The Vape Brewer and this I'll taste when my sore throat is better!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/16)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (13/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> New UD all in one Leatherman thingy for vapers! Serpent Mini... nice small tank and good flavour!
> View attachment 54155
> ...



So a normal days worth of VM at the Fisher residence. 

Slug Juice is an interesting name. Brings to mind the very large garden variety Banana Slugs we have in some parts of the US. The stories I could tell about them when I lived in Carmel-by-the-Sea. To my ex they were  with a capital E.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brotiform (13/5/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kaizer (13/5/16)

brotiform said:


>



@brotiform awesome pics. Is that with a cellphone? If it is, what phone is it?

Also, what is that first eleaf tank?


----------



## brotiform (13/5/16)

@Kaizer , thank you , pics taken with an iPhone 6S 

It is an eleaf Lyche , I posted a review in the hardware reviews section

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (13/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> @brotiform awesome pics. Is that with a cellphone? If it is, what phone is it?
> 
> Also, what is that first eleaf tank?



The Serpent Mini looks awesome!


----------



## Alexander Scott (13/5/16)

Vape Mail baby !! 

Arrived on Tuesday already...

Replenished a bit of my stash and as some free samples as promised by @Fogmachine with my order, a huge thanks to the ladies, can't wait to try them all out.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KB_314 (13/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Vaporize.co.za I will document the BF project and post it later. Flavor on this is amazing because of the small chamber and all my favorite coil builds worked perfectly for single and dual. Airflow is adjustable through brass nozzles and can do anything from 1mm to 6mm giving you DL and MTL options. The top cap is made of thick SS and does not get very hot while the center post eliminates spitback by sitting in the opening of the drip tip. Not many drip tips will fit this atty, but the one it comes with is perfect. So far I love it and think this will be perfect if BF. I've just ordered two more.
> 
> Edit: The Geeco Clone is very well made and all threads are clean and smooth. It's a steal considering the authentic costs $150 and was a limited run.


@Ernest I think I may grab one based on what you've said - just up the road from me and I've been waiting to hear about this clone. I'm primarily interested in it for a Reo - this one screams BF! Let us know how the BF conversion goes


----------



## Andre (13/5/16)

KB_314 said:


> @Ernest I think I may grab one based on what you've said - just up the road from me and I've been waiting to hear about this clone. I'm primarily interested in it for a Reo - this one screams BF! Let us know how the BF conversion goes


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-bf-nipple.t22979/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/5/16)

Hello my peeps
I just want to find out how do i get free shipping from @Sir Vape ?
I know if you spend x amount you can get free shipping but i dont know what that x is and what the code is.
Thanks


----------



## MorneW (14/5/16)

@Clouds4Days Look in their vendor thread

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/5/16)

MorneW said:


> @Clouds4Days Look in their vendor thread
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk



I tried looking but i see the one thread named free delivery sir vape was deleted. And i cant find anything else.


----------



## MorneW (14/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I tried looking but i see the one thread named free delivery sir vape was deleted. And i cant find anything else.


Looks like somin up with the forum. I think it was 1300 and coupon was freeship

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/16)

Hi @Clouds4Days 
Why dont you make a new thread in the Sir Vape subforum or send them a PM
Vendors are not allowed to discuss their offerings in the general threads, so you will probably get more feedback within their subforum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello my peeps
> I just want to find out how do i get free shipping from @Sir Vape ?
> I know if you spend x amount you can get free shipping but i dont know what that x is and what the code is.
> Thanks


The code i always use is "freeship" the amount used to be R1200.00 but i read somewhere here that it's been upped to R1500.00

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/5/16)

Sunday vape mail. Thanks to Vapers Corner for service beyond service.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kaizer (15/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello my peeps
> I just want to find out how do i get free shipping from @Sir Vape ?
> I know if you spend x amount you can get free shipping but i dont know what that x is and what the code is.
> Thanks



Buy for at least R1500 and use the code FREESHIPPING for the discount at @Sir Vape


----------



## Stefan (15/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Vape Mail baby !!
> 
> Arrived on Tuesday already...
> 
> ...



Hey dude awesome collection! I am also a loyal supporter..nuts and bolts is my adv..


----------



## Frikkie6000 (16/5/16)

Got my tornado and some free juice - Thank you @Vapers Corner this thing is awesome

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Got my tornado and some free juice - Thank you @Vapers Corner this thing is awesome
> View attachment 54421


Free juice and free shipping?!?!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (16/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Free juice and free shipping?!?!!



Yeah ! my first time buying with them and will support them again and again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kaizer (16/5/16)

Thanks @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

@Kaizer that looks seriously delicious! SO BAIE LEKKER

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

Hi @Kaizer 
Where did you buy the milkman from? I wanna get my wife a bottle because she likes the packaging.hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/5/16)

@Clouds4Days lol. https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/the-milkman

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Kaizer
> Where did you buy the milkman from? I wanna get my wife a bottle because she likes the packaging.hahaha


You better pray she doesn't like it or it could become her ADV lol!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> You better pray she doesn't like it or it could become her ADV lol!



I hope not cause that stuffs dam expensive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (16/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I hope not cause that stuffs dam expensive.


Exactly lol. Maybe @Kaizer could be so kind as to send you the empty box...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor (16/5/16)

Just got the Theorem from @Larry and I thought it's a good day for some milk tart aswell. Let's see how this tank goes, giving the notch coil a go.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> You better pray she doesn't like it or it could become her ADV lol!


That is a terrible juice, I can't understand what all the hype is. I normally can stand most juice,for a couple of toots, even the really unusual ones, but Milkman, is really not good

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## brotiform (16/5/16)

Milkman is the Marmite of juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (16/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> That is a terrible juice, I can't understand what all the hype is. I normally can stand most juice,for a couple of toots, even the really unusual ones, but Milkman, is really not good


Like I feel about XXX. Can just not vape it

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Like I feel about XXX. Can just not vape it
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


I can toot XXX, but cannot ADV it. Have had 30ml in my stock pile for the last 6 months


----------



## PrinceVlad (16/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Like I feel about XXX. Can just not vape it
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Vaped about 1 tank of it and since then it is just not possible!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

Im just buying it for the packaging hahaha.
Well not for me for my wife.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

And even if its terrible its fine at least i know tomorrow night im getting "KITTENS" 
Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Pixstar (16/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> And even if its terrible its fine at least i know tomorrow night im getting "KITTENS"
> Hahaha


320 bucks for "Kittens"...not a bad rate if it's the whole night...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

Pa i wish i had the energy for that hahaha...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> 320 bucks for "Kittens"...not a bad rate if it's the whole night...



R370 including shipping 
Its cheaper than a lap dance at least

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Like I feel about XXX. Can just not vape it
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk





WARMACHINE said:


> I can toot XXX, but cannot ADV it. Have had 30ml in my stock pile for the last 6 months



Heretics!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## skola (17/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Like I feel about XXX. Can just not vape it
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


That's what I felt about the juice when I first tasted it. The menthol version. @G-Step gave me a sample of the non menthol version and i liked it, almost down 100mls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/5/16)

Vape mail...



Avo 24, aeolus lite, rx cover and atom coil from the Sirs.
And my secret love potion from atomix...

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (17/5/16)

Thanks @Richio from blckvapour, great service, will definately order again.
This might last a while...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Robert Howes (17/5/16)

Replacement stock has arrived

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper (17/5/16)

Vape Mail BABY!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Clouder (17/5/16)

@Casper where the hell is mine???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (17/5/16)

Vape mail from 3 vendor's... 2 that have their act together, one that has confirmed that they are in fact brain dead.

Sh-t happens in business, errors are made. I understand that, accept it up to a point. But this is strike three for the brain dead vendor, their last strike. This is the third time out of four orders they have screwed something up.

Gemini RTA tank is suppose to be a Gemini Sub Ohm tank. I do not want this RTA tank.

If they follow suit it would be days to never before they reply to the message I sent them. So when they open mid morning today their phone will be ringing. And since I know who owns the company.....  

On the plus side+++++ Avocado 24 #3 (another black one), and some atty shields from Kidney Puncher for the Snow Wolf Mini's and Minikin's.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

Some more for DIY fun. Thank you Valley Vapour - @drew.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

Andre said:


> Some more for DIY fun. Thank you Valley Vapour - @drew.


What are you making me @Andre ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

Stosta said:


> What are you making me @Andre ?


Whatever your heart desires!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike (17/5/16)

Andre said:


> Whatever your heart desires!



A really good vanilla cake?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

Andre said:


> Whatever your heart desires!


In that case, I'll take one of these please...






Or something Amaretto flavoured

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

Stosta said:


> In that case, I'll take one of these please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like in a creamy cocktail - I am on to it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/16)

Mike said:


> A really good vanilla cake?


Hehe, it shall leave that to the Mastery mixer.


----------



## Mike (17/5/16)

Andre said:


> Hehe, it shall leave that to the Mastery mixer.



I've been chasing that dragon for too long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (17/5/16)

Amaretto works well with many things once you find the strength of it you like. IOW, it can overpower.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/5/16)

You guys are lucky. If we order stuff from Singapore, it takes 4 months to arrive here in Portugal. Its like the postman walks here with the parcel.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Petrus (17/5/16)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> You guys are lucky. If we order stuff from Singapore, it takes 4 months to arrive here in Portugal. Its like the postman walks here with the parcel.


I am on day 42 for a USPS vs SAPO parcel.


----------



## Spydro (17/5/16)

Petrus said:


> I am on day 42 for a USPS vs SAPO parcel.



Terrible. Is it still hung up in Jamaica?


----------



## Petrus (17/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Terrible. Is it still hung up in Jamaica?


My friend, I am in tears.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/5/16)

Portugal's reasoning of this is to frustrate locals to buy locally. They still have to comply to EU regulations for imports from member states and this can be as quick as 2 days and no duties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/5/16)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Portugal's reasoning of this is to frustrate locals to buy locally. They still have to comply to EU regulations for imports from member states and this can be as quick as 2 days and no duties.



Which football team you support pa?


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/5/16)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (18/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Which football team you support pa?


Spoooorting!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel Alves (18/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 54633
> View attachment 54634


meh, Viva Porto!!!!! but congrats though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/5/16)

@Rob Fisher Where did you get those hero vape bands!!!! I need them all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Rob Fisher Where did you get those hero vape bands!!!! I need them all!



Fasttech... ordered them months ago...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fasttech... ordered them months ago...


I ordered some the very same day they were listed, my parcel shipped from FT yesterday!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouder (18/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fasttech... ordered them months ago...



AG NEE MAN! Why aren't we gett'n any of this cool stuffs over here? Sucks


----------



## Casper (18/5/16)

@Clouder, I agree.

This frustrates me too.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Which football team you support pa?


Benfica. I will be killed here if not. The Porras are soccer mad. The hooting, shouting and fireworks on Sunday was crazy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (18/5/16)

So, these last 2 weeks have killed mine & @Systematical 's budget completely 



For starters: Mine.
-Aunthentic Vapershark Hexohm & Phenotype-L RDA
-Minikin & Griffin 22
-SMPL & Twisted Messes Squared authentic
-Taffyman, Fogg's Famous Pacific, Debbie Does Donuts
-Coilmaster V2 kit
-Alien Clapton wire

@Systematical.
-Kooper Plus 200
-Smok TVF4 Full kit
-Orion Meteorite 50ml
-Glas Glazed
-DIY juices (Litchi Ice Cream & Softserve 50ml each)
-Nitecore I2

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/16)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! 

Sigelei are back with avengeance! What a beautiful mod with some great features!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Stevape;) (18/5/16)

Thank you @drew for making a plan and getting the Cinnamon Danish Swirl added into the order amazing service. Time for a bit of mixing

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen (18/5/16)

And so it begins... Let's hope I can make something vapable tonight

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/5/16)

Lushen said:


> And so it begins... Let's hope I can make something vapable tonight


Ah, I was there not so long ago. Enjoy, it is fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/5/16)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Benfica. I will be killed here if not. The Porras are soccer mad. The hooting, shouting and fireworks on Sunday was crazy.



Must have been amazing to be there and see the celebrations.
For the folks in S.A when your team in Portugal wins the league (especialy Benfica) the city goes riot.
Heres a pic in the streets of Lisbon so you can see what i mean.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/5/16)

Pulled the trigger 

Thank @vapedecadence for the free juice after mixing up my order. Even called me now to ask if I got my stuff

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silent Echo (19/5/16)

Thank you @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## VapingSquid (19/5/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Space_Cowboy (19/5/16)

Lushen said:


> And so it begins... Let's hope I can make something vapable tonight



How do you find the pipette pump works? You get that from Valley Vapour as well?


----------



## Andre (19/5/16)

Space_Cowboy said:


> How do you find the pipette pump works? You get that from Valley Vapour as well?


Available at www.blckvapour.co.za. For me it works very well. I do not use it to measure but to drip into my bottle on the scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (19/5/16)

Finally my first order from Vapour Mountain, can't believe i waited this long ! 

Thanks guys, so far I have tried the Tropical ice and @Rob Fisher I understand your infatuation with this juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Antz Blue just arrived!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouder (19/5/16)

That Antz is _seriously cool_ Oom Rob!! Congrats!!

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (19/5/16)

Space_Cowboy said:


> How do you find the pipette pump works? You get that from Valley Vapour as well?


 
@Andre is correct. I got them from www.BlckVapour.co.za
Last night was my fist time mixing, and I only used it once. It is great for large volumes (specifically VG) when you need to add 40grams or more, vs using 4 x 10ml loaded syringes.

I just wish they had smaller pipettes, would be great for when you make multiple juices. You can leave enough nic or pg in the smaller one's for 3 or 4 mixes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (19/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Antz Blue just arrived!
> View attachment 54792
> View attachment 54793



I LOVE that Full-Blue!

Baie mooi oom @Rob Fisher !

Congrats! I think those modz rock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (19/5/16)

Vape mail from vapeclub. 
Avo 24 being the main attraction as I'll be using it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (19/5/16)

Vape pick up from @SAVapeGear. 
Always willing to assist at the drop of a hat. 
Thanks @SAVapeGear. 
Vaporshark DNA 200 because it's just beautiful. 
Noisy cricket because of FOMO.
Now I need an Avo 22mm to fit on the noisy cricket because I'm not too interested in an RDA.
The reos take care of my RDA needs.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/5/16)

Very nice @Rob Fisher feeling a little jelly right now  and fomo is hitting me hard  antz mods looking proper. Ive already visited the sight and know exacly how i want mine to look.
I need one of those mods.
Im starting to wonder if i realy need a spare tyre in my car? Im sure i can get a couple of bucks if i sell it 
Time to start saving up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Spydro (19/5/16)

Christos said:


> Vape pick up from @SAVapeGear.
> Always willing to assist at the drop of a hat.
> Thanks @SAVapeGear.
> Vaporshark DNA 200 because it's just beautiful.
> ...



I can see an Avo22 on the Noisy Cricket being a solid win (but then the Avo's rule around here on the reg mods).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (19/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Antz Blue just arrived!
> View attachment 54792
> View attachment 54793



Like that you have a local made mod readily available that is also a win for all of you (like Reos are for me). It doesn't get much better than that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Like that you have a local made mod readily available that is also a win for all of you (like Reos are for me). It doesn't get much better than that.



And if it was a Squonker that would be an even bigger win! 

But yes it is marvellous to vape on a South African device!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I can see an Avo22 on the Noisy Cricket being a solid win (but then the Avo's rule around here on the reg mods).


Exactly what I'm thinking. Avo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

Christos said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking. Avo


 
That's the problem with thinking about something for someone else and deciding that it just makes sense... 

.....two NC's incoming for my two Avo22's (to free up 2 of the Snow Wolf Mini's).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

Spydro said:


> That's the problem with thinking about something for someone else and deciding that it just makes sense...
> 
> .....two NC's incoming for my two Avo22's (to free up 2 of the Snow Wolf Mini's).


I have only finished 1 Avo tank and already I think it's a decent tank. 
Not difficult to set up and way more convinient than a tank. 
Still drinks juice like an intoxicated sailor but flavour is good and I like single coil attys.
Also looks really nice on a rolo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

Using joose like it's going out of style is the norm around here with my vaping most of every 24 hour/day night with long, slow lung hits. With just the Reos I was doing exclusively 30-35ml a day on average, with tanks on reg mods I am sure way more than that so I stopped trying to keep track of (I refill tanks constantly). But DIY is cheap so not a big deal to me.

I've had the Avo22's on GP PAPS mech tube mods they looks killer on (better than all the GP Heron's I have for them). But my style changed from tube mods to box mods when I started buying Reos. So the 22mm and 23mm PAPS are normally only used to trial run new liquids with a couple of hybrid Senio drippers I had made for them.


----------



## Ernest (20/5/16)

Lushen said:


> wish they had smaller pipettes



I have one that is 1ml. Measures in one hundredth of a ml for concentrates in smaller quantities. Picked it up at Science world.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen (20/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I have one that is 1ml. Measures in one hundredth of a ml for concentrates in smaller quantities. Picked it up at Science world.


 a 5ml would be perfect, it would suit my 50ml mixes perfectly for PG and Nic 

And now I need to find a science world this weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silent Echo (20/5/16)

Whats in the feta container? 




Classic packaging from the one and only @Rob Fisher. Thank you Rob

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/5/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Whats in the feta container?
> 
> View attachment 54913
> 
> ...



Aaaahhhh....
Snow wolf mini. Awesome stuff brother.
Love the snow wolf mini...
Enjoy her bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Larry (20/5/16)

Some vape mail from @Attie - loving the mod! Looking good with the limitless rdta I picked up from foggas in the week

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (20/5/16)

Yet another purchase 

Theorem from Vapecartel to go with my noisy cricket.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (20/5/16)

What a stunning mod! @AntzModz @BigAnt

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (20/5/16)

My latest delivery from Valley Vapour already filed in my flavour cupboard. Thank you @drew. 
Going overboard, as usual.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (20/5/16)

Clouder said:


> AG NEE MAN! Why aren't we gett'n any of this cool stuffs over here? Sucks





Andre said:


> My latest delivery from Valley Vapour already filed in my flavour cupboard. Thank you @drew.
> Going overboard, as usual.


Any stock left @Andre


----------



## Andre (20/5/16)

Petrus said:


> Any stock left @Andre


Hehe, not much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Beethoven (20/5/16)



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cerberus (21/5/16)

Friday morning vape mail from Sir Vape and Vape King!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (21/5/16)

Vape pick up from the good people of Vapeclub.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Christos said:


> Vape pick up from @SAVapeGear.
> Always willing to assist at the drop of a hat.
> Thanks @SAVapeGear.
> Vaporshark DNA 200 because it's just beautiful.
> ...



Lovely vapemail @Christos !

Lol , I loved your reason for the Cricket - haha 
Fomo
I am in the same boat

How's the cricket treating you? Are you enjoying it? Using it with a tank?


----------



## Christos (21/5/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely vapemail @Christos !
> 
> Lol , I loved your reason for the Cricket - haha
> Fomo
> ...


I couldn't pass such a good price for the cricket from @SAVapeGear. 
I've been using it mainly at home but I'm really enjoying it. 

Using it right now with vodoo vapour sub zero and the menthol blast is rather refreshingly and burning my air passages. Just the way menthol should be 
In rather lazy and don't enjoy dripping so I went with a theorem.
Have a look here for my conservative build and atty in use. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attys-for-noisy-cricket.t23404/


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Andre said:


> My latest delivery from Valley Vapour already filed in my flavour cupboard. Thank you @drew.
> Going overboard, as usual.



Lol @Andre 
I love your filing system!
I notice the lonesome VM bottles in the corner. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (21/5/16)

@Silver, at 1.4 ohms my calculation was about 50W of power on the cricket. 
Not a tame vape in my books but wonderful nevertheless. 

Already been through 10ml of juice and the batteries read 4.05V.

The machining and ergonomics of the device are wonderful. 
If you have common sense (which is rather uncommon) and you treat the cricket with the respect a serious device needs then I think you should get it. 

Just keep in mind you will need an atty with a protruding pin and keep in mind that you will obsess until you find the right atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/5/16)

Finally decided to get one

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  Vapour Mountain XXX Stock Time!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/16)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! Authentic DotMod Petri to match my Antz Modz... Thanks to @Maxxis for installing some awesome alien clapton's for me!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 15


----------



## Maxxis (23/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! Authentic DotMod Petri to match my Antz Modz... Thanks to @Maxxis for installing some awesome alien clapton's for me!



Wow that looks absolutely amazing! So much envy!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

That is just too beautiful @Rob Fisher !

Oh no, now I have another major want
Or is it a need?
Aaaahhhh.... Its painful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (23/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Vapour Mountain XXX Stock Time!
> View attachment 55127

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (23/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! Authentic DotMod Petri to match my Antz Modz... Thanks to @Maxxis for installing some awesome alien clapton's for me!
> View attachment 55128
> View attachment 55129
> View attachment 55130
> ...


Uber cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (23/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! Authentic DotMod Petri to match my Antz Modz... Thanks to @Maxxis for installing some awesome alien clapton's for me!
> View attachment 55128
> View attachment 55129
> View attachment 55130
> ...


The colors match perfectly! 
Looks like a Epic setup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (23/5/16)

I received some VapeMail yesterday...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (23/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> I received some VapeMail yesterday...
> View attachment 55140


Cool....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (23/5/16)

Really gotta try that urban grape. Anyone able to do a comparison vs taffy man?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (23/5/16)

Jakey said:


> Really gotta try that urban grape. Anyone able to do a comparison vs taffy man?


I love the Urban Grape! The sweetness is perfect (not to sweet) the clouds .... Massive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> I received some VapeMail yesterday...
> View attachment 55140



Damn nice vape mail @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (23/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Damn nice vape mail @RiaanRed


Thanx man


----------



## Petrus (23/5/16)

Silver said:


> That is just too beautiful @Rob Fisher !
> 
> Oh no, now I have another major want
> Or is it a need?
> Aaaahhhh.... Its painful


Go for it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (23/5/16)

Jakey said:


> Really gotta try that urban grape. Anyone able to do a comparison vs taffy man?


Hey @Jakey,
I've tried them both but not side by side, probably months apart. I would say that Taffy man has more flavour and much sweeter with a distinct taffy taste. Urban grape is not lacking in that grape flavour but it's less sweet and I think has more of a bubblegum vibe than a chewy sweet. I think they do have similarities but also have their own feel at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! Authentic DotMod Petri to match my Antz Modz... Thanks to @Maxxis for installing some awesome alien clapton's for me!
> View attachment 55128
> View attachment 55129
> View attachment 55130
> ...



Really love this packaging, very unique !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Atom Ceramic Coils for the Crown Tank. And the Fomo got too much and ordered the Pico to see what the fuss is about and whether I can recommend it to newbies! And then some Pink 3000mAh batteries!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Atom Ceramic Coils for the Crown Tank. And the Fomo got too much and ordered the Pico to see what the fuss is about and whether I can recommend it to newbies! And then some Pink 3000mAh batteries!
> View attachment 55283
> ...


Great mail Uncle Rob! Loving the salmon batteries!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ernest (24/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Great mail Uncle Rob! Loving the salmon batteries!



Just ordered a Salmon Petri from Sir Vape. Loving how this Salmon is becoming the new Pink, ag, I mean Black.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro (24/5/16)

Vape mail picked up in the wee hours this morning..... Blue and Grey Noisy Crickets. 

Also incoming for them is 2 Fat Daddy Safety Upgrade Kits; 8 Samsung 25R batteries; an authentic Black DOTMOD Petri V2 RDA and a Trinity Competition Glass Cap for it.

Only $37 for two mods... but that are getting $180 in accessories up front has to be certifiably insane. 

Crappy picture of them...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/5/16)

Double vape mail today...
Yippeeee.....
From the club... The Vape Club thats is...
A Pico, infinate clt v4 RDA and 3 30Q Sammys.



Then i went to the naughty corner at Vapers corner and had to grab the Serpent mini and some cotton bacon v2.


Tonight im having fun with my new toys

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY (25/5/16)

I don't really post vape Mail pics anymore but this combo deserves an update
Rx200s X Avocado 24 = bliss






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

RIEFY said:


> I don't really post vape Mail pics anymore but this combo deserves an update
> Rx200s X Avocado 24 = bliss
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 55437


Was very tempted by this too!!


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Was very tempted by this too!!


Very nice tank, my tank for the month  now to stock up on diy supplies


----------



## Clouder (25/5/16)

Hmmmm... I was also supposed to post something here today.....


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

Clouder said:


> Hmmmm... I was also supposed to post something here today.....


I know the feeling, nothing worse than the disappointment of finding out that your courier slipped up or the vendor was caught napping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (25/5/16)

Ya I spoke to @Vapers Corner Riaan, he did walk the extra mile to ensure the courier have the address, but ya...

Seriously,

It's been a BAD 2 vaping days....

First, I forgot my mod in the office yesterday, which resulted in me borrowing a mod from my buddy... Then, my parcel from Vaper's Corner didn't arrive, and NOW, I don't know how far the guys from @Sir Vape is with my order that I placed last night, coz I haven't received an email from them yet....

Spoke to Craig now, his sick but he'll sort it out!


----------



## Silent Echo (25/5/16)

Noisy Cricket V2 and 2 x Samsung 25R batteries from Vape Club. Nitecore i4, Griffin 25 top flow, UD Clapton wire from Lim at Dragon Vapes.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouder (25/5/16)

Just for an update, Riaan at @Vapers Corner really assisted me in getting my mail today BIG UP to you Riaan!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (25/5/16)

Thanks to the guys from @Vapers Corner. It was magic meeting you and having a nice chat. I'm located close by so I decided to collect. 

Some coil building supplies:






Some juice: (Another order incoming as soon as your new stock is loaded )





Some toys to play with:





I can HIGHLY recommend Vapers Corner. Looking forward doing A LOT of business with you guys in the future! I got loads of great advice on juice and hardware and even got to taste a couple of really nice juices I'm ordering soon. 

And my gosh.... My I just say, that Sigeleu213 gunmetal and carbon fibre is a STUNNING piece of kit!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Thanks to the guys from @Vapers Corner. It was magic meeting you and having a nice chat. I'm located close by so I decided to collect.
> 
> Some coil building supplies:
> 
> ...


Nice! I really like the atty stands! Considering how much I love those things there is a definite lack of them on my vape room (dining room according to HRH) table.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GreenyZA (25/5/16)

@Stosta the atty stands are nice but for some reason they keep finding their way to my cats' toy box or bed. Like socks in a washing machine. You know you have some but they keep going AWOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GreenyZA (25/5/16)

I'm sitting here, blowing a couple of clouds, and finding myself daydreaming about the Sigelei213. Sigh.... I SOOOOO want to need one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> @Stosta the atty stands are nice but for some reason they keep finding their way to my cats' toy box or bed. Like socks in a washing machine. You know you have some but they keep going AWOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your cat has it's own toy box? Geez I wish you were my dad growing up! The only thing I got to play with as a kid were matches and sticks (which are a disastrous combination).

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Was very tempted by this too!!


The flavour from this tank is insane, well for me coming from subbies


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Vape mail from @method1 , including 2 unreleased and oh so amazing juices from Hardwicks' 






And my day of the dead Limitless sleeve from @OreO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (25/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Vape mail from @method1 , including 2 unreleased and oh so amazing juices from Hardwicks'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my... Blueberry Smakaroon  
Why are you not mine... sweet juice... why?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (26/5/16)

Prepare for PAYDAY vapemail !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Casper (26/5/16)

Clouder said:


> Just for an update, Riaan at @Vapers Corner really assisted me in getting my mail today BIG UP to you Riaan!


Freekin AWESOME mod!!! Congrats bro. Hold on to it though, cos I'm planning on stealin' it!!


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

Casper said:


> Freekin AWESOME mod!!! Congrats bro. Hold on to it though, cos I'm planning on stealin' it!!



I moer yous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (26/5/16)

Vape mail Wednesday was picked up just before midnight (about an hour ago)... 5 packages.

Included was the wayward Gemini Sub Tank tank from a vendor with horrible customer service that took 13 days to come 5 miles to get to me; some of the stuff for the Noisy Crickets: 8 Samsung 25R batts, 2 Fat Daddy Safety Kits and the Petri V2 RDA; and a package of SA liquids sent by @Rob Fisher @Paulie. Bottles of Fogg's The Milky Way and Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream, Strawberry Lemon Cake and Coffee Cake. Unfortunately someone else is enjoying the VM XXX missing from the torn open package.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Paulie (26/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Vape mail Wednesday was picked up just before midnight (about an hour ago)... 5 packages.
> 
> Included was the wayward Gemini Sub Tank tank from a vendor with horrible customer service that took 13 days to come 5 miles to get to me; some of the stuff for the Noisy Crickets: 8 Samsung 25R batts, 2 Fat Daddy Safety Kits and the Petri V2 RDA; and a package of SA liquids sent by @Rob Fisher @Paulie. Bottles of Fogg's The Milky Way and Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream, Strawberry Lemon Cake and Coffee Cake. Unfortunately someone else is enjoying the VM XXX missing from the torn open package.



Hey man sorry to hear you VM got stolen  Hopefully itll land up somewhere and ull get it soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (26/5/16)

Exquisite tips by @hands from @Sir Vape. Oh and my "black" Petri

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Exquisite tips by @hands from @Sir Vape. Oh and my "black" Petri
> 
> View attachment 55583


Lol, magnetic black that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (26/5/16)

Paulie said:


> Hey man sorry to hear you VM got stolen  Hopefully itll land up somewhere and ull get it soon!



Thanks. It's a pretty sure bet from looking at the package a US customs/USPS employee is enjoying it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Exquisite tips by @hands from @Sir Vape. Oh and my "black" Petri
> 
> View attachment 55583



Salmon Petri!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ernest (26/5/16)

She's looking good on the Cuboid, but she's a whistler. Will have to coil her up and see if she still whistles the same tune.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (26/5/16)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Cerberus (26/5/16)

E



Going to be in the "Wardens" bad books today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (26/5/16)

Cerberus said:


> E
> View attachment 55610
> 
> 
> Going to be in the "Wardens" bad books today


Needs a "Good Luck" rating!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cerberus (26/5/16)

For sure @Stosta 

Hide it for as long as possible.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/5/16)

Cerberus said:


> E
> View attachment 55610
> 
> 
> Going to be in the "Wardens" bad books today



Easiest thing to say is hunny look what i won on the ecigssa comp....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

VAPEMAIL BABY!!!

Received my Vape Mail from @Sir Vape today. Thank you to Craig who really helped me in getting my order done despite being sick!

There's the dead bottle of Fetch, and thanks to @Rooigevaar who is kindly replacing it!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Michael the Vapor (26/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Easiest thing to say is hunny look what i won on the ecigssa comp....



I have done that before ...and it worked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape_r (26/5/16)

@Rob Fisher where did you get your ccell coils from? I'm not sure which vendors have the new improved batch


----------



## Cerberus (26/5/16)

@Michael the Vapor 

Going to give that a try


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/16)

Vape_r said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you get your ccell coils from? I'm not sure which vendors have the new improved batch



@Vape_r @Sir Vape have the perfect 0.9 Ohm Kanthal coils.


----------



## Silent Echo (26/5/16)

So I came home from work to this. Either she did something wrong or I did something right

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (27/5/16)

Silent Echo said:


> So I came home from work to this. Either she did something wrong or I did something right
> 
> View attachment 55642


I trust you checked both car and garage door before taking that pic.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silent Echo (27/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> I trust you checked both car and garage door before taking that pic.



Lol! At first I asked, "what did you do?"

Apparently she just wanted to buy me something nice. Two things I love - whisky and vape gear 

And let's just say the gifts didn't stop there last night

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## brotiform (27/5/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/5/16)

Diy topup supplies arrived, thanks @blck vapour

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Casper (27/5/16)

Michael the Vapor said:


> I have done that before ...and it worked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You okes kill me!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!

Ill have to do the same!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (27/5/16)

First Vapemail post. Ordered from Juicy Joes this morning, package arrived at my desk at 2pm.
Excellent service as always from @ShaneW and Sam.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

2nd Melo III Tank because they rock!



A now I can build awesome coils with my Coil Magician... note to the world... you need 18350 batteries for it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (27/5/16)

Tmod Squonker and Authentic Thump Atty.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus (27/5/16)

Topbox Starter Kit with ceramic coils......my XXX setup. Superb in flavour.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro (27/5/16)

Picked up in the wee hours this morning. Have been enjoying it since...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen (27/5/16)

Petrus said:


> Tmod Squonker and Authentic Thump Atty.
> View attachment 55704


 
Awesome awesome awesome. I know you are going to love it.
Please let me know what builds you try in the Thump. For now, I find a dual 26Gauge Nichrome 8/7 wraps works well at 2.5mm ID.

That silver looks gorgeous.


----------



## Petrus (27/5/16)

Lushen said:


> Awesome awesome awesome. I know you are going to love it.
> Please let me know what builds you try in the Thump. For now, I find a dual 26Gauge Nichrome 8/7 wraps works well at 2.5mm ID.
> 
> That silver looks gorgeous.


@Lushen , my first build was dual Ni80, 2mm, 7wraps, 0.29ohm, ELP Special reserve and I am whooping, clouds and flavor everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (27/5/16)

Petrus said:


> @Lushen , my first build was dual Ni80, 2mm, 7wraps, 0.29ohm, ELP Special reserve and I am whooping, clouds and flavor everywhere.


 
I think I need to try a 2mm ID this weekend


----------



## Stevape;) (27/5/16)

Bottom fed family growing thank you @Crockett for my vape mail/collection . Drip box packs a good punch for its size

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Crockett (27/5/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Bottom fed family growing thank you @Crockett for my vape mail/collection . Drip box packs a good punch for its size
> View attachment 55713


More than welcome @Stevape;) Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Clouder (27/5/16)

@Stevape;) , SQUONKVILLE THERE!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;) (27/5/16)

Only place to be @Clouder


----------



## Stosta (28/5/16)

A little trip out with the wife, and a birthday gift from @Sir Vape to try!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## The_Ice (28/5/16)

It's HERE!!!!! well, sort off, actually not. After reading plenty on our forum about everything, I sold my Twisp, and ordered me a Kanger Topbox mini kit from Fasttech.

Having read that cotton is sometimes a customs hold-up, I ordered my topbox separately so there are no unneccesary hold ups in its arrival.

Cruel fate would have it that yesterday my batteries and charger (vapers corner) and my cotton and wire (Fasttech) arrived in Stellenbosch. With my topbox still stuck somewhere in Cape Mail Hub..... So today I'm going to start making coils then, I guess

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alexander Scott (28/5/16)

Vape Mail Baby!! 

Thanks @Vapers Corner for the excellent service and free baggie cotton, sorry not in the photo, as I have used it already, lmao. Thanks @Rob Fisher for the advice this RTA is awesome.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (28/5/16)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVaper (28/5/16)

Vape Mail received yesterday. Thanks Valley Vapour.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/5/16)

let's get mixing baby. @Richio bud your service and products are excellent. I literally order the stock at like 1AM last night and collected it at 11AM same morning sublime. I highly recommend BLCK Vapours products 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Vape Mail received yesterday. Thanks Valley Vapour.


Now you are cooking!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/5/16)

Spydro said:


>


What's the cap for @Spydro?


----------



## Spydro (29/5/16)

Stosta said:


> What's the cap for @Spydro?



dotMod Petri V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (29/5/16)

Spydro said:


> dotMod Petri V2


Beautiful! More pics please!


----------



## Spydro (29/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Beautiful! More pics please!



More pictures when/if I get the Petri set up for one of the Noisy Crickets I bought it for (the NC's are not winning a high shelf in my gear so far); or I just put it on some other mod I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (29/5/16)

So, for those that have not met me and talked about vaping. I have wanted a HexOhm from the day I started vaping and I have finally got one! I love this device!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/5/16)



Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (30/5/16)

Vape pickup from @h2vape



Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Vape pickup from @h2vape
> View attachment 55931
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


How much is H2vape selling the Melo 3 for?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj (30/5/16)

480 and the coils were 60 each. Saved on the shipping and couldnt find anyone else in the east rand that had stock. They only have 2 left i think and no more 0.9 coils but they have the 0.6's also

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig (30/5/16)

Nom, Nom, Nom , Nom  3 x Bottles of My ADV VM4, 1 x XXX 1 x Berry Blaze for a change and some Passion peach to try

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (30/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 55623


 My Mello is arriving tomorrow, super keen to try her out with XXX and a new CCell from Sirvape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> My Mello is arriving tomorrow, super keen to try her out with XXX and a new CCell from Sirvape.



It is going to be love at first taste!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/5/16)

Vape mail baby...
From lung candy...
I got a serpent mini last week but HRH loved it so much with the pico i got she kept the whole setup 
This tank has been amazing so much so i had to get another... In black of course.



That's her on my evic with a hands drip tip.
Just to let everyone know. I have never bought 2 of the same tank so it must say something about this serpent mini... Its flippin amaze-balls.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

ettiennedj said:


> 480 and the coils were 60 each. Saved on the shipping and couldnt find anyone else in the east rand that had stock. They only have 2 left i think and no more 0.9 coils but they have the 0.6's also
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Let me know if the 0.9 are the proper ccells and not part of the bad batch?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RiaanRed (30/5/16)

Vape Mail!
Thank you @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## ettiennedj (30/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Let me know if the 0.9 are the proper ccells and not part of the bad batch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@kyle_redbull, so far so good. Primed for 40 min and through half a tank. Up to 30w and flavor is amazing. Going to give it a good go tonight. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

ettiennedj said:


> @kyle_redbull, so far so good. Primed for 40 min and through half a tank. Up to 30w and flavor is amazing. Going to give it a good go tonight.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud when you primed did u just let it sit in the tank for some time and did you prime the ceramic first before filling

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig (30/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is going to be love at first taste!


I'm sure it will be @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (30/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> How much is H2vape selling the Melo 3 for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


R400 at sirvape and R65 for a Ccell from them too


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> R400 at sirvape and R65 for a Ccell from them too


Not worth me buying one coil to ship up to jhb just to see if it works in the melo 2 tank imo

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj (30/5/16)

@kyle_redbull , primed the coil like a normal one with a few drops and then filled the tank and let it stand. 

@Chezzig , Sirvape was my first stop cos I knew their Ccells were a good batch but the Melo 3 is out of stock and with the shipping to JNB sorta broke even. 

Had a leak but think the coil was not screwed in tight enough in the base. Took it apart and re-assembled. Holding thumbs but so far no sign of a dry hit and flavor amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (30/5/16)

S


kyle_redbull said:


> Not worth me buying one coil to ship up to jhb just to see if it works in the melo 2 tank imo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





ettiennedj said:


> @kyle_redbull , primed the coil like a normal one with a few drops and then filled the tank and let it stand.
> 
> @Chezzig , Sirvape was my first stop cos I knew their Ccells were a good batch but the Melo 3 is out of stock and with the shipping to JNB sorta broke even.
> 
> Had a leak but think the coil was not screwed in tight enough in the base. Took it apart and re-assembled. Holding thumbs but so far no sign of a dry hit and flavor amazing.


im holding thumbs for you too @ettiennedj .. I get mine tomorrow , really keen to test drive her .. Had all the ceramic tanks so far .. Looks like she is a winner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape mail baby...
> From lung candy...
> I got a serpent mini last week but HRH loved it so much with the pico i got she kept the whole setup
> This tank has been amazing so much so i had to get another... In black of course.
> ...


I have been very tempted by this worm tank! (Especially in black)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (31/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Vape mail from @method1 , including 2 unreleased and oh so amazing juices from Hardwicks'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sleeve is super slick  noice choice dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (31/5/16)

Thank you @Rob Fisher Maybe now, I'll know what a proper Coil should do! Thanks for your efforts, really appreciated!!!




Also got this from eCiggies, maybe, now I'll be able to use my Cuboid Mini's tank as well!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (31/5/16)

Vapemail, but not mine. Efusion DEO group buy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/16)

6 pink (or salmon if you like) Samsungs from VapeClub. And this time Dawn Wing has beaten The Courier Guy to it, @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

Andre said:


> 6 pink (or salmon if you like) Samsungs from VapeClub. And this time Dawn Wing has beaten The Courier Guy to it, @JakesSA


Looks like a pack of porkies on a braai!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chezzig (31/5/16)

She has arrived  with some working Ccells from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Robert Howes (31/5/16)

Nice, and now no one has stock.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie (31/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> She has arrived  with some working Ccells from @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 56031


Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (31/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Nice, and now no one has stock.


 Of the Melo or the Ccells?


----------



## Robert Howes (31/5/16)

The Melo III, 213 and coils. Dont want to place 3 separate orders.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> The Melo III, 213 and coils. Dont want to place 3 separate orders.



Sigelei 213 Check - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/sigelei-213w-tc-box-mod
cCells Check - http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic
Melo III 4ml *Bummer *- http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-3-tank


----------



## Chezzig (31/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> The Melo III, 213 and coils. Dont want to place 3 separate orders.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/16)

@Robert Howes @Sir Vape have the 4ml tank with the Pico if that is of any interest?
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-4ml-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-kit-edition?variant=20876217475


----------



## Robert Howes (31/5/16)

already want the 213 plus I want 2 or 3 tanks to replace the leaking Gemini's. Si the pico would just be a waste, but thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (31/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Vape Mail!
> Thank you @Sir Vape !
> View attachment 55941
> View attachment 55942


OOOOOhhhhhh NICEEEEEE

Enjoy bud!!


----------



## Andre (31/5/16)

HRH's order fulfilled. Thank you @Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Jakey (31/5/16)

Please could someone tell me what HRH stands for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (31/5/16)

Jakey said:


> Please could someone tell me what HRH stands for



Her Royal Highness

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (31/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Her Royal Highness


Aaaaaahaha 'doh

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/5/16)

@Jakey I just Googled it as well hahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (31/5/16)

Got this today 
and very happy with it as well

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T. (31/5/16)

Willyza said:


> Got this today
> and very happy with it as well



Dit lyk kwai!


----------



## kimbo (31/5/16)

At last i get some vapemail as well
Really nice charger to replace my Olite

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Vape Mail!
> Thank you @Sir Vape !
> View attachment 55941
> View attachment 55942



Marvellous @RiaanRed 
I remember the thread contemplating this decision
Do tell us your thoughts when you have had a chance to settle in with the Sig


----------



## Stosta (1/6/16)

Andre said:


> HRH's order fulfilled. Thank you @Sir Vape.


Really well finished with that tip! Better watch out though, there is a porcupine that trolls these pages with a certain penchant for pink mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (1/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Really well finished with that tip! Better watch out though, there is a porcupine that trolls these pages with a certain penchant for pink mods.


@Stosta it's not pink it is Salmon, but that mod is more a female salmon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (1/6/16)

kimbo said:


> At last i get some vapemail as well
> Really nice charger to replace my Olite
> View attachment 56085


Where did you aquire this charger @kimbo?


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/6/16)

Lost Vape EFUSION DUO DNA200

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/16)

Christos said:


> Where did you aquire this charger @kimbo?



You know the toyota supra from F&F 1.
He stole the clocks from it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (1/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Lost Vape EFUSION DUO DNA200



Wow. Now thats an elegant, sleek looking mod. Have to wear a tie when vaping on that baby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan (1/6/16)

528 Goon arrived today.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/6/16)

Looks great @Ruan. Please let us know how it vapes


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

USA Vape Mail Baby! 

Finally a new tank to test! The Vaporesso ORC Tank! And a little atty holder I bid on eBay for...




A Vape T-Shirt and an apple charger with the new magnet connection!




Drip tip stand Baby!



Another Drip tip stand but this one requires tools!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

More US Vape Mail Baby! 

The NAutilus X to see if it can carry on where the NAutilus Mini stopped... and the new KangerTech ProTank 4!




Vape T-Shirt and a Selfie Stick!




Another Apple magnetic iPhone connector and a Macro lens for the iPhone.




Another Magnetic iPhone connector but in a fancy leather pouch and then some exciting acrylic material for some fancy drip tips from @hands once he gets his grubby paws on them!




And finally a bigger drip tip stand!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## daniel craig (1/6/16)

Epic Vapemail @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (1/6/16)

where did you get that red white and blue drip tip from?


----------



## Stosta (1/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> More US Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The NAutilus X to see if it can carry on where the NAutilus Mini stopped... and the new KangerTech ProTank 4!
> View attachment 56174
> ...


Firstly nice stands! I'm beginning to believe that a collection of Drip Tips trumps all other vaping-related collections, so the jelly is strong on that one!

Secondly, looking forward to more on the ORC, I was always a Horde supporter (it's a gamer thing).

Lastly, please, please, please let that protank be a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

Robert Howes said:


> where did you get that red white and blue drip tip from?



That was my favourite drip tip of all times... it was made by a chap in the USA (Bully Tips) but unfortunately he got sick and disappeared much to a lot of people unhappiness. I had 3 and one broke and they have a lifetime warranty so I sent him an email and he wasn't too helpful... but I guess by that time he was suffering already.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Firstly nice stands! I'm beginning to believe that a collection of Drip Tips trumps all other vaping-related collections, so the jelly is strong on that one!
> 
> Secondly, looking forward to more on the ORC, I was always a Horde supporter (it's a gamer thing).
> 
> Lastly, please, please, please let that protank be a winner!



First look review on the ORC is up.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-orc-tank.t24002/

I do love my drip tips and can never understand why people spend a fortune on vape gear and have a KAK drip tip... that quite an important part as far as I'm concerned. 

Protank 4 first look is next on the list!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> First look review on the ORC is up.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-orc-tank.t24002/
> 
> I do love my drip tips and can never understand why people spend a fortune on vape gear and have a KAK drip tip... that quite an important part as far as I'm concerned.
> ...


Also that atty stand is a great idea! Don't you think so @hands ? Nudge nudge... Wink wink...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (1/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Secondly, looking forward to more on the ORC, I was always a Horde supporter (it's a gamer thing).

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spydro (1/6/16)

Finally picked up the second Pico Kit this morning that came yesterday. A third one is inbound as well, and some extra Melo tanks.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (1/6/16)

Christos said:


> Where did you aquire this charger @kimbo?


Bought it from Gearbest


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

Have this incoming from @hands






Made specifically for my Tornado 

Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## MurderDoll (1/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Have this incoming from @hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Image isn't showing on my side. 

Would love to see.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Image isn't showing on my side.
> 
> Would love to see.



Same here. Not seeing anything


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Image isn't showing on my side.
> 
> Would love to see.



Good to see the Barbie Killer still lurking!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good to see the Barbie Killer still lurking!



Always lurking. 

Just don't comment as often anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (1/6/16)

Some fasttech accessories mail  lots of battery wraps

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (2/6/16)

@zadiac we demand you attempt to reload that image! Must see it!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (2/6/16)

@MurderDoll 
@Clouds4Days 
@Rob Fisher 
@Stosta 

Sorry guys. Reloaded image and should be working now. Apologies. Hope the FOMO didn't cause any heart attacks

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MurderDoll (2/6/16)

zadiac said:


> @MurderDoll
> @Clouds4Days
> @Rob Fisher
> @Stosta
> ...



Coming through clearly on my side now. 

A damn fine specimen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/6/16)

zadiac said:


> @MurderDoll
> @Clouds4Days
> @Rob Fisher
> @Stosta
> ...



You cant taunt with our emotions like that @zadiac .
I had a sleepless night because of the fomo...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/6/16)

Now its my turn to cause fomo.  I too got something really, really nice coming in from @hands. Should get it today or tomorrow but this one is epicness to a new level 

Boom.... FOMO... Acomplished...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (2/6/16)

are these two from hands? wouldn't mind a couple like these.


----------



## Jakey (2/6/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Lushen (2/6/16)

Jakey said:


> View attachment 56320


 
Aswesome vape mail @Jakey 
Can you please do a pic of your Reo next to the DripBox 160. I would love to see a size comparison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

Jakey said:


> View attachment 56320


Epic vape mail, @Jakey. Looking forward to your impressions on the Dripbox. And +1 on @Lushen's request for comparison pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (2/6/16)

@Lushen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Lushen (2/6/16)

Jakey said:


> View attachment 56323
> View attachment 56324
> View attachment 56325
> @Lushen


 
Thanks @Jakey 
Now I am regretting asking for the pic, cause the size looks brilliant to be an EDC 

Must resist the urge to order one, must resist, must resist.... But it also looks soooo good in silver


----------



## Jakey (2/6/16)

@Lushen @Andre 

Initial impressions are that it’s a really bulky mod, quite heavy too. Some might find it difficult to move around with. The reason that its so bulky though is that its really well built.



The buttons are clicky, screen is good. The bottle is really soft and squonks easily. The build on the atty is kak. Terrible flavour. Hit it at 70 watts and not good. The drainage is good. Even with the velocity attached. The bottle has to be fed through the bottom of the mod and is protected by a magnetic cover. I have a feeling that this cover could easily fall off and get lost.



I like the battery flap, it was easy to open and put the batteries in and take them out. It has all the power you need and functions to customise your vape that the reo lacks. But u cannot compare the two. Its like comparing Ronaldo and Messi. Why do it. Just enjoy them both for what they are.



Im impressed with it so far. And can see myself using it quite a bit. But its early days and im sure there are other people more eloquent than I to be able to give feedback.



I will however try to do a detailed review after a day or two using this. The tc does work well though. I have a nickel build on my derringer. The flavour was on point, and as I said before I liked the fact that I could change it up with regards to how I want to customize the vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

Robert Howes said:


> are these two from hands? wouldn't mind a couple like these.
> View attachment 56316
> View attachment 56317



Yes indeed they are!


----------



## PrinceVlad (2/6/16)

Decent haul since yesterday. 

REO
Cyclone
Tarot
Charger
Ceramic coils for my crown
100mls XXX
100mls VM5
Driptips incoming







Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/6/16)

Thanks for the piff @kevkev, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/6/16)

How do I get a piff too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zahz (2/6/16)

Vape Mail from @GearBest.com
Thank You!!!!!

After sitting for a week at the Durmail HUB for assessment my package has finally arrived 

cant't wait to get it up and running.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RIEFY (2/6/16)

Seems like this is the end of the road for me. It's going to take a lot to beat this setup. SIG 213 X Avo24






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## RiaanRed (2/6/16)

RIEFY said:


> Seems like this is the end of the road for me. It's going to take a lot to beat this setup. SIG 213 X Avo24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool photo, EPIC setup


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

RIEFY said:


> Seems like this is the end of the road for me. It's going to take a lot to beat this setup. SIG 213 X Avo24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! But end of the road for you - not a chance!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/6/16)

Recieved some vape mail today from Gearbest which i orderd for HRH...
Lets just say im in the good books tonight... Nuge , nudge... Wink, wink

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (2/6/16)

@Sir Vape, you guys rock.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/6/16)

We know Sharief too well to believe there's an end of the road for him!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/6/16)

@Petrus That is one beautiful mod.

I want one so bad bud im struggling to let go off R1700 for one of them.
And im undecided still wether i want the 213 or minkin v1.5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/16)

Finally got myself a real Avocado

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Keyaam (2/6/16)

Say goodbye to the billows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/16)

Keyaam said:


> Say goodbye to the billows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not quite yet, this thing isn't blowing me away. I was expecting a flavour explosion with thick dense clouds, so far it's just meh. Will try a few other builds over the next few days.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (2/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Not quite yet, this thing isn't blowing me away. I was expecting a flavour explosion with thick dense clouds, so far it's just meh. Will try a few other builds over the next few days.



Did you remove the pip/seed first?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KB_314 (2/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Not quite yet, this thing isn't blowing me away. I was expecting a flavour explosion with thick dense clouds, so far it's just meh. Will try a few other builds over the next few days.


Were you a fan of the Avocado 22?


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/16)

method1 said:


> Did you remove the pip/seed first?


Ag demmet, I knew I was forgetting something 

Incidentally, I'm running a juice that I know pretty well... DDD


----------



## method1 (2/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Ag demmet, I knew I was forgetting something
> 
> Incidentally, I'm running a juice that I know pretty well... DDD



Aaah yes. Chocolate and Avo do not (always) mix.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/16)

KB_314 said:


> Were you a fan of the Avocado 22?


I never tried the Avo22, this is my first time 

I'm not disappointed with this, it's not bad at all, I was just expecting more


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/6/16)

Im not sure if 22 and 24 are the same. I presume more or less the same. Run some alien claptons @BumbleBee 
Nom 4 Days


----------



## Mike (2/6/16)

method1 said:


> Aaah yes. Chocolate and Avo do not (always) mix.



Not according to keto-friendly-mousse >.< Yuck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/16)

Mike said:


> Not according to keto-friendly-mousse >.< Yuck!


We made some of that, well my wife made it and asked me to try it. It was awesome, only after did she tell me it was avo, I didn't believe her. It was really that good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im not sure if 22 and 24 are the same. I presume more or less the same. Run some alien claptons @BumbleBee
> Nom 4 Days


Started out with a staged clapton, trying out a 26g parallel SS316 now. It's definitely chucking fog but there's still no "wow". I'll try some dual setups later but so far the single coil arrangements aren't cutting the mustard. This is all part of the fun, trying to figure out each tank's sweet spot


----------



## method1 (2/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> We made some of that, well my wife made it and asked me to try it. It was awesome, only after did she tell me it was avo, I didn't believe her. It was really that good



can I get that recipe please?


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Started out with a staged clapton, trying out a 26g parallel SS316 now. It's definitely chucking fog but there's still no "wow". I'll try some dual setups later but so far the single coil arrangements aren't cutting the mustard. This is all part of the fun, trying to figure out each tank's sweet spot



I too didnt enjoy the single builds. Dual builds make this tank shine and guzzle at the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/16)

method1 said:


> can I get that recipe please?


We're going to have to find it, my wife just told me that she didn't make it, my son did 

As soon as we track it down I'll post it in the Banting thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (3/6/16)

Boom!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby !!!

The Italian SVA DNA40 has landed. (AKA - The KUI V2)

This is truly a work of art and a real Unique piece.

I am so happy with this purchase.

All good things comes to those that wait.

So glad a waited and didn't pull the trigger on a couple of other options.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Petrus (3/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vape Mail Baby !!!
> 
> The Italian SVA DNA40 has landed. (AKA - The KUI V2)
> 
> ...


Hi @SAVapeGear, you almost got me, I even googled that KUI V2 and though damn, mustn't I gave you back that black Mini. Very nice mod. Had me ly awake a lot @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (3/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vape Mail Baby !!!
> 
> The Italian SVA DNA40 has landed. (AKA - The KUI V2)
> 
> ...




That must be the best looking KUI I have seen! Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/6/16)

Petrus said:


> Hi @SAVapeGear, you almost got me, I even googled that KUI V2 and though damn, mustn't I gave you back that black Mini. Very nice mod. Had me ly awake a lot @Rob Fisher


Yip @Petrus 

Had to have some fun.Would never buy a KUI.LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip @Petrus
> 
> Had to have some fun.Would never buy a KUI.LOL


Hehe, I was seriously worried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silent Echo (3/6/16)

Sigelei 213 from the Kings (Vape King Bel Air Mall). This is a lovely device.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/6/16)

@Vapers Corner on time and perfect as usual.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> @Vapers Corner on time and perfect as usual.
> 
> View attachment 56444


That RDTA is seriously taunting me! Hope it's a beaut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (3/6/16)

My mod arrived!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus (3/6/16)

Cobrali said:


> My mod arrived!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


This is truly a beautiful mod. I had a look at them this morning on Vapstore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vape Mail Baby !!!
> 
> The Italian SVA DNA40 has landed. (AKA - The KUI V2)
> 
> This is truly a work of art and a real Unique piece.



All SVA's are works of art... here is Super X on the latest version.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75 (3/6/16)

Nice. Very nice  @SAVapeGear italvolanti style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JohnoF (3/6/16)

Vape pickup... New juice line coming soon... Some really nice flavors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RiaanRed (4/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 56533


OOOOOe I really want one of these!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> OOOOOe I really want one of these!


Love love love it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan (4/6/16)

Haha like how most people get Vape mail at work. Is it not the best thing ever when the reception lady calls and tells you there is someone to see you and you know exactly what its for. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (4/6/16)

Who's willing to save with me from now till December and group buy a couple of lavaboxes? I want that mod so badly.


----------



## Jakey (4/6/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Who's willing to save with me from now till December and group buy a couple of lavaboxes? I want that mod so badly.


I can assure you that by December that lavabox will be the last thing on your want list and would have been replaced several times over

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/6/16)

Jakey said:


> I can assure you that by December that lavabox will be the last thing on your want list and would have been replaced several times over



Totally agree @Jakey.
So you can start saving for December @JoeBlowsClouds but for what you will only know in Oct/Nov

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (4/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Totally agree @Jakey.
> So you can start saving for December @JoeBlowsClouds but for what you will only know in Oct/Nov


Disagree... Never mind only knowing in Oct /Nov I don't even think you'd be fully certain in December

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Disagree... Never mind only knowing in Oct /Nov I don't even think you'd be fully certain in December


In the 4 months that I've had to sit on my hands, i've refrained from buying the Cuboid, Minikin (both versions), RX200S, Praxis Decimus( on sale) and the Vaporesso Tarot.
Quite a savings, that makes me now eligible for either the Sig 213 or more likely the IPV 6X.
..and Im still not too sure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (4/6/16)

Pico #3 SS/Melo III Mini Tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (4/6/16)

Care package just came from @Rob Fisher. XXX 100ml... thanks so much for the extra hassle to get some here brother.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Jakey (4/6/16)

blujeenz said:


> In the 4 months that I've had to sit on my hands, i've refrained from buying the Cuboid, Minikin (both versions), RX200S, Praxis Decimus( on sale) and the Vaporesso Tarot.
> Quite a savings, that makes me now eligible for either the Sig 213 or more likely the IPV 6X.
> ..and Im still not too sure.


In the four months ive had to sit on my hands ive had to stop myself from buying bread, milk and toilet roll ( I managed to get the juice and mods I wanted though) im still not sure if I want bread milk or a clean butt.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Care package just came from @Rob Fisher. XXX 100ml... thanks so much for the extra hassle to get some here brother.
> 
> View attachment 56602
> 
> View attachment 56603



Oh Happy Days! Glad it arrived safely!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Happy Days! Glad it arrived safely!



Indeed. It was a relief when my postal carrier handed me this package in person NOT in a USPS "WE CARE" bag like the other package was torn open and just stuffed in my mailbox. We Care my azz, probably some USPS employee somewhere has the first XXX bottle, or if not a US Customs agent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  

Sent to me by @GearBest.com free for review! The mod is a lot smaller than I anticipated and the Target Tank is still the most stable of the current plethora of tanks with cCells. Will review on the next Rob's Ramblings.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouder (6/6/16)

@Spydro how's that XXX?????


----------



## Spydro (6/6/16)

Clouder said:


> @Spydro how's that XXX?????



Total bliss. It's been included in all my rotations day and night (usually 3-4-5 rotations with 5 different liquids in each in a given 24 hours).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/6/16)

You know what time it is.....
Vape mail.....

Got some nice vape mail today from atomix vapes.
A set containing 8 diffrent pre built coil types for me to play around with and 2 atty stands.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/6/16)

Wait a minute im not done yet...
Some more mail from @hands 
Hands has outdone himself on this one a really beautiful custom piece.

The presentation was also great thank you hands.



But whats inside.....







And yes that is a 9kt gold ring you see on it absolutely beautiful.
Im in love with this tip.
@Rob Fisher i know you will love this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/6/16)

And 1 more baby....
@Jakey the reason i cant buy your Reo 
@Pixstar this is the RDA we spoke about yesterday.
Im in love once again really really amazing piece of gear....






This one came from Lung Candy and i cant wait to stick a build in her and vape...
And thats it for Vape Mail.
I got eneough to keep me entertained for the week 
Vape on peeps...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (6/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> And 1 more baby....
> @Jakey the reason i cant buy your Reo
> @Pixstar this is the RDA we spoke about yesterday.
> Im in love once again really really amazing piece of gear....
> ...


@Clouds4Days thats epic!!! Hope it treats u well. Thats my next want

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> And 1 more baby....
> @Jakey the reason i cant buy your Reo
> @Pixstar this is the RDA we spoke about yesterday.
> Im in love once again really really amazing piece of gear....
> ...


Beautiful! Congrats! Just pray HRH doesn't like it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> And yes that is a 9kt gold ring you see on it absolutely beautiful.
> Im in love with this tip.
> @Rob Fisher i know you will love this one.



I do... that is one beautiful drip tip!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/6/16)

Jakey said:


> @Clouds4Days thats epic!!! Hope it treats u well. Thats my next want





Pixstar said:


> Beautiful! Congrats! Just pray HRH doesn't like it!





Rob Fisher said:


> I do... that is one beautiful drip tip!



Thanks everyone im so stoked...
Best vape mail for me ever...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/6/16)

Now i just have to wait for my mod (red minikin is on pre order) where the petri will have a permanent home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Now i just have to wait for my mod (red minikin is on pre order) *where the petri will have a permanent home.*


And if HRH sees the receipts, the same can't be said for you lol! Enjoy, will be an epic setup that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> And if HRH sees the receipts, the same can't be said for you lol! Enjoy, will be an epic setup that.



Pa i almost slept on the couch Friday night cause i couldnt lie how much the gear was 
But after i told her i recieved a little performance bonus i got some mc loving... Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

Awesome vapemail today @Clouds4Days 
Inducing Major Fomo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/6/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome vapemail today @Clouds4Days
> Inducing Major Fomo



Thanks Silver.
I been eyeing the petri for a while now and the tip has been going on for a little over a month now it just landed up that they both arrived same time.
But i must say the Petri was worth every single cent.
My RDA journey search fianally comes to a end... Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks Silver.
> I been eyeing the petri for a while now and the tip has been going on for a little over a month now it just landed up that they both arrived same time.
> But i must say the Petri was worth every single cent.
> My RDA journey search fianally comes to a end... Hahahaha



Enjoy and please let us know how you are finding it when youve used it for a bit
By the way that red is striking!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (6/6/16)

@Clouds4Days

Lookie what i got today..especially asked for blue! 






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## isiemoe (6/6/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/6/16)

Cobrali said:


> @Clouds4Days
> 
> Lookie what i got today..especially asked for blue!
> 
> ...



Hey hey hey.... Its a beautiful day.
Beem vaping this petri tonight and man o man.... @Cobrali you in for a treat.


----------



## Cobrali (6/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey hey hey.... Its a beautiful day.
> Beem vaping this petri tonight and man o man.... @Cobrali you in for a treat.


I already tried a friend's Petri..thats why i got one for myself! Now if only the Cubis comes in blue..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (7/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wait a minute im not done yet...
> Some more mail from @hands
> Hands has outdone himself on this one a really beautiful custom piece.
> 
> ...



Drop dead gorgeous! 

I've been going to draw up some ideas to ask @hands to make for me. But as I learned long ago, being mostly retired (over 25 years) doesn't mean there is enough hours in a day to do ALL the projects you want get involved with. And the older I get the worse it gets.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!
> 
> I've been going to draw up some ideas to ask @hands to make for me. But as I learned long ago, being mostly retired (over 25 years) doesn't mean there is enough hours in a day to do ALL the projects you want get involved with. And the older I get the worse it gets.



Thank you spydro.
I can relate im still a young lad bud i feel exactly the same as the years go by so much to do but so little time.

But im sure hands will be able to help you out if you can give him a more a less idea what you looking for.

This is what i provided:



And this is what i got:




True piece of art.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (7/6/16)

I have total confidence in that @hands can make whatever I want, and already have a good idea what materials I'd ask for. But first I have to decide which BF atty's and tanks I'd want them for. I have a bunch of saved pics of tips he's made for @Rob Fisher and others to be a guide.

I have a JTT DT I bought from Jerry way back in mid 2013 I never used. Bought some others like it elsewhere, tried one of them and found that I didn't like the "ming" tips. So other than the one I tried once any others I still have remain unused. At the time I got most of my custom tips from Brian at Drip Tip Designz (and haven't used them for well over 2 years either). For the last couple of years from Michael at Syner's (and still use some of them on my Reos).

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schnappie (7/6/16)

In close cooperation with the Mrs, I have clamped down on Vape spending. Basically just have a constant supply of XXX as my ADV and DIY. Now and then i get some new juices to try. Thanks Vapechem

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/16)

My replacement LGs with a mystery bottle of juice (@ET?). Thank you for service excellence @Sir Vape and @BigGuy.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/6/16)

More diy topups

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/6/16)

2nd vape mail for this morning, now to convince the wife with this to get her off stinkies!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (7/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> 2nd vape mail for this morning, now to convince the wife with this to get her off stinkies!!!!
> 
> View attachment 56827


Best of luck with that.


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/6/16)

Andre said:


> Best of luck with that.


Yea I know.... tried so many dif ways to get her off stinkies... made a 50/50 mango with slight hit of koolada for her yesterday. So hoping
this time she will finally convert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (7/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Yea I know.... tried so many dif ways to get her off stinkies... made a 50/50 mango with slight hit of koolada for her yesterday. So hoping
> this time she will finally convert



Took my old VTC mini and a Griffin to get the GF off smokes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/16)

Another item from @Heaven Gifts to review!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (7/6/16)

Oh How I would love goodies from @Heaven Gifts to review. At the rate I am vaping my new gear gets old pretty quick and then its time to shop again. I wonder if my daughter knows she's being home schooled from next month

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (7/6/16)

Couple of the extra Melo tanks came.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silent Echo (7/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Another item from @Heaven Gifts to review!
> 
> View attachment 56862



Very keen to know how this vapes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Petri Gold arrived! ?
Love the new VK artist and I love VK too! And then added to this the claptons were done by the loving hands of "Built by @Ollie"! Time to find my bottle of Paulie Strawberry Lemon Cake and give this baby a whirl!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (7/6/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Very keen to know how this vapes!


First impressions? I'm seriously impressed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (7/6/16)

OMG!!!! Two Vape Mails in one day?!!? Can't remember the last time I was lucky enough for this! A HUGE thank you to @Andre , what started off as a cheeky comment from me ends up with a specially crafted for me juice! I actually can't believe it, I'm a glass-half-empty kind of guy, but I am having a serious run of good luck at the moment!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/16)

Stosta said:


> OMG!!!! Two Vape Mails in one day?!!? Can't remember the last time I was lucky enough for this! A HUGE thank you to @Andre , what started off as a cheeky comment from me ends up with a specially crafted for me juice! I actually can't believe it, I'm a glass-half-empty kind of guy, but I am having a serious run of good luck at the moment!
> View attachment 56885



Nice stuff there bud... Tell me which thread in the forum can i go to so i can get free stuff too bud? Hahahaha...

I think i need to stop posting in vapemail so people think im broke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mildly.inked (7/6/16)

It has arrived   

Just got my Minikin 1.5 from @Sir Vape and just before that I received my Avo-24 from @JakesSA, awesome way to wind up the work day!

Like a twit I remembered my tools and cotton and whatnot... but forgot my wire at home lol. Now I just want to get home to get a decent coil and wick 
combo going to test out the Avo-24 (using my Black crown on the Minikin for now).

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 7


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/6/16)

mildly.inked said:


> It has arrived
> 
> Just got my Minikin 1.5 from @Sir Vape and just before that I received my Avo-24 from @JakesSA, awesome way to wind up the work day!
> 
> ...


Awesome setup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/6/16)

Vape mail baby!!! Thanks @Stosta for being such a legend and hooking me up with my 1st dual 18650 kit  waiting for new bats to take this for a spin

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Schnappie (8/6/16)

Vape pickup from Vapeclub
Just had to support @Oupa 's venture to vape shop shelves. Makes it easier to try out new flavours before buying in bulk alongside XXX

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/6/16)

mildly.inked said:


> It has arrived
> 
> Just got my Minikin 1.5 from @Sir Vape and just before that I received my Avo-24 from @JakesSA, awesome way to wind up the work day!
> 
> ...


So what is the verdict on the Minikin V1.5?

Gaps,performance etc?


----------



## mildly.inked (8/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> So what is the verdict on the Minikin V1.5?
> 
> Gaps,performance etc?



Well, I didn't own the original/first one so I can't compare it to that but so far so good hey. There is still the tiny atty-gap due to the protruding 510 connector but as others said it's most likely to try and avoid the top of the mod getting any "atty-rash", it's there but it's a tiny gap so doesn't bug me. There is still a very small gap between the top and bottom of the mod and the battery door but it's also really small so I'm good with that.

The mod feels really solid, with the batteries it has some weight to it but a good weight I think. I haven't spent too much time with the menu or temp control yet as I was playing around with different builds on my Avo-24 last night mostly but I'll give it a go with my Crown soon to compare to the Rolo (I've found TC works very differently on different mods even with the same wattage/temp combo - although that is probably obvious but I'm still learning).

All in all I'm quite happy with it, it's a good size, the battery life so far is decent, has a nice feel and I can carry it in my pocket a lot easier than my Rolo so it's a keeper for me - I still have my pico which is now sporting a Serpent mini so between the two I am basically sorted wrt mods, tanks and drippers.... for now anyways hahaha

@Clouds4Days, I must say thanks for posting your setup of the Pico and Serpent mini, after seeing the pic of the combo and reading your thoughts on it I was sold and had to try it... got one today and so far I am loving the size and simplicity of this little Pico-Serpent mini combo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/6/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Well, I didn't own the original/first one so I can't compare it to that but so far so good hey. There is still the tiny atty-gap due to the protruding 510 connector but as others said it's most likely to try and avoid the top of the mod getting any "atty-rash", it's there but it's a tiny gap so doesn't bug me. There is still a very small gap between the top and bottom of the mod and the battery door but it's also really small so I'm good with that.
> 
> The mod feels really solid, with the batteries it has some weight to it but a good weight I think. I haven't spent too much time with the menu or temp control yet as I was playing around with different builds on my Avo-24 last night mostly but I'll give it a go with my Crown soon to compare to the Rolo (I've found TC works very differently on different mods even with the same wattage/temp combo - although that is probably obvious but I'm still learning).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GearBest.com (8/6/16)

Hello admin,
Thanks you like it!
If it is possible,I will try my best to bring more gift to you all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (8/6/16)

@Rob Fisher look what I just got. Brushed metal

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/16)

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher look what I just got. Brushed metal
> View attachment 57046



@Christos you are going to be surprised when you test this setup... a starter kit that can handle flavour as good as if not better than most setups!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/6/16)

Glad to see all the DIY goodies


Andre said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/6/16)

@Christos where did you get the brushed silver pico from and price? It looks Purdy. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby!! 

Both these arrived yesterday!!

Thanks @drew, awesome service! Now I got a descent scale!




2nd Vape Mail for the day was my Comp winnings on The Lung Brewery YouTube competition launching Mike's new Trinity Juice, Thanks @Philip Dunkley & @Vapington, can't wait to try them all out!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Christos where did you get the brushed silver pico from and price? It looks Purdy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Vapecartel. I believe they will be loaded on their site tomorrow. 
R900.
it's R50 more than the normal pico but oh so worth it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (9/6/16)

Yay! some tools from Gearbest, clone tip and stealth carto

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mildly.inked (9/6/16)

picautomaton said:


> View attachment 57123
> 
> 
> Yay! some tools from Gearbest, clone tip and stealth carto


I bought 2 or 3 of those clone driptips from them and really like them. One had a teeny bit of paint coming off but otherwise it's so cheap it's basically for free.


----------



## picautomaton (9/6/16)

mildly.inked said:


> I bought 2 or 3 of those clone driptips from them and really like them. One had a teeny bit of paint coming off but otherwise it's so cheap it's basically for free.



Cool, do they just push-fit with a bit of liquid for lubrication?


----------



## mildly.inked (9/6/16)

picautomaton said:


> Cool, do they just push-fit with a bit of liquid for lubrication?


Yeah just give them a teeny bit of juice-lube and the fit. A little snug perhaps but they never fall out or come loose which I like - unlike the original vaporesso one that came with my Gemini tank, soon as that got a little bit of juice on it the thing just falls out so replaced it with one of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/6/16)

Much thanks to @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KimVapeDashian (10/6/16)

Much thanks to Absa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (10/6/16)

What a nice way to start a weekend and a complementary silicon sleeve to go with it. Thanks Sir Vape, awesome service as usual. This has to be my new sexiest setup in the collection.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (10/6/16)

Robert Howes said:


> What a nice way to start a weekend and a complementary silicon sleeve to go with it. Thanks Sir Vape, awesome service as usual. This has to be my new sexiest setup in the collection.
> View attachment 57213
> 
> View attachment 57211
> ...


Hi. Great setup, I am vaping on mine now. Wow I just love that silicon sleeve. You will truly like that 213. Excellent choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (10/6/16)

Awesome service from @KieranD as ussual - I never have enough words to compliment Kieran. He is the standard to strive for.

Sampled a new vendor for some juices @HouseOfVape - I must say, I am really really impressed. Been looking for MYLK juices for so long and it was almost a dream when I saw it on your site. Very accommodating, extremely friendly and welcoming over the phone. Really a pleasure to deal with. "I'll be back!"

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (10/6/16)

Petrus said:


> Hi. Great setup, I am vaping on mine now. Wow I just love that silicon sleeve. You will truly like that 213. Excellent choice.


Now to find the gold one to match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (10/6/16)

Kaizer said:


> Awesome service from @KieranD as ussual - I never have enough words to compliment Kieran. He is the standard to strive for.
> 
> Sampled a new vendor for some juices @HouseOfVape - I must say, I am really really impressed. Been looking for MYLK juices for so long and it was almost a dream when I saw it on your site. Very accommodating, extremely friendly and welcoming over the phone. Really a pleasure to deal with. "I'll be back!"
> 
> View attachment 57244


Thanks for the reminder, gold one found and ordered  I wonder if Kieran feels like a beer so i can get it today, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/6/16)

nuff said

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rossouw (10/6/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> nuff said



I actually want to dislike this out of pure jealousy

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jakey (10/6/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> nuff said



Contender for one of the biggest juice hauls (of variety) ever.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Contender for one of the biggest juice hauls (of variety) ever.



3764mls, so pretty large in size too.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/6/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> nuff said




Doomsday prepping VAPE STYLE...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RiaanRed (10/6/16)

Oooo hell yeah!!!! I have waited 10days for this!!! International VAPE MAIL!!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## RiaanRed (10/6/16)

@Feliks Karp why the dislike?


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/6/16)

LOL sorry im on my phone...fat fingers hahaah cool skin XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RiaanRed (10/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> LOL sorry im on my phone...fat fingers hahaah cool skin XD


No problem dude! Lol usually happens to me


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> LOL sorry im on my phone...fat fingers hahaah cool skin XD



You know how many times i do that too hahaha.


----------



## RiaanRed (10/6/16)

Forgot to mention... It's reflective

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

Urgently needed some topup yesterday, @Sir Vape let me buy some diy b4 their official launch. 
You guys rock!!!



The outcome I much needed, 470ml of some cracker juices

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Urgently needed some topup yesterday, @Sir Vape let me buy some diy b4 their official launch.
> You guys rock!!!
> 
> View attachment 57362
> ...


What juices did u make bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What juices did u make bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


A bunch of new stuff I been working on for a little while, will post outcome after couple weeks steeping


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> A bunch of new stuff I been working on for a little while, will post outcome after couple weeks steeping


Thanks bud want some new juices to make got my mustard milk sorted as a go to and monster melons want something else too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud want some new juices to make got my mustard milk sorted as a go to and monster melons want something else too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What flavours you got? Maybe I can help with something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> What flavours you got? Maybe I can help with something


Sent pm

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Sent pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Sent pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No pm yet bud?


----------



## blujeenz (11/6/16)

Finally after 44 days, my prize from Gearbest.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> No pm yet bud?


I did send it bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (11/6/16)

I could also do with some recipe ideas....


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> I could also do with some recipe ideas....


Im no expert, but made a couple mad mixes. Pm me ur flavours and lets see if i can help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (11/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Im no expert, but made a couple mad mixes. Pm me ur flavours and lets see if i can help



Awesome man, ok will send the list, only have TFA and 1 FA flavours, will PM you the list, might be a while, lmao


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Awesome man, ok will send the list, only have TFA and 1 FA flavours, will PM you the list, might be a while, lmao


No stress, always wanna help out where I can


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> New UD all in one Leatherman thingy for vapers! Serpent Mini... nice small tank and good flavour!
> View attachment 54155
> ...


Fruit Loops usually is pretty lemony lol... Snatch make the only one that is NOT lemony. I have a pet peeve for Looper clones tbh.


----------



## Spydro (12/6/16)

Black Minikin V1.5 150W picked up in the wee hours this AM.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## GreenyZA (12/6/16)

Not really Vape Mail but I picked this up from the guys at Vaper's Corner this morning. 







I've been wanting a Serpent Mini since it came out and now my wife has called dibs on it so I have to go buy another one for me .

Once again to Riaan and Divan at the shot, thank you for a great experience, awesome shop and the two glasses of bubly while we shopped. I'm looking forward to hanging out in your shop a lot more in the near future!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

vGod Trick Tank and some cCell coils!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (12/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> vGod Trick Tank and some cCell coils!
> View attachment 57492



Hmmmm, are you going to run cCells in the VTT, or stick with their 0.2Ω and 0.5Ω pard?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Hmmmm, are you going to run cCells in the VTT, or stick with their 0.2Ω and 0.5Ω pard?



I don't think cCells will fit @Spydro? I'm firing the 0.5Ω coil right now and I'm quite impressed with the flavour... I have put a tank of XXX through it and now have filled it with 90/10 VG/PG unflavoured to try and blow a RING... the vapour production is great... my ring blowing not so much!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## picautomaton (13/6/16)

The Livepor 80vtc by Yosta, not much info for this device. Has the new ceramic chip technology. Just bought a battery for it and once charged will be giving it a go.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Robert Howes (14/6/16)

More vape mail for me, always a good way to start the day. I really dont know what to do with my other mods. After using the 213 for a few days there really is no need for any other mod.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## brotiform (14/6/16)

Thank you @ShaneW for my awesome prize!!!  WOOOT

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (14/6/16)

yay 2nd vape mail for the day. Shocking pink mod for the wife, some new Ccell coild and another Melo III.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper (14/6/16)

Hey oom @Rob Fisher, how do you like that Target 75VTC?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/16)

Casper said:


> Hey oom @Rob Fisher, how do you like that Target 75VTC?



It works very well but the gun handle look really isn't my style... and the Target Tank is a rock solid tank!


----------



## Clouder (14/6/16)

I got my runner up prizes!

Thanks @Stroodlepuff !!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Casper (14/6/16)

Clouder said:


> I got my runner up prizes!
> 
> Thanks @Stroodlepuff !!!
> View attachment 57671
> ...


Congrats @Clouder!! However, I need to bring your vapemail, as it was delivered to my secretaries office, and........... I have decided, to take your new souse,,,,,,,,,,, *FOR MYSELF!!!!*

How dumb can you be to get your vapemail delivered to MY office?? Whadda idiot!! You just lost all of your new jooses bro! *YEAH!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (14/6/16)

I moer yous @Casper

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Casper (14/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It works very well but the gun handle look really isn't my style... and the Target Tank is a rock solid tank!


I love the "READY,,,,,,,,,,,,AIM,,,,,,,,,,,,,*FIRE* LOOK!!!!! 

Where FIRE means = MASSIVE LOOOOOOONG SLOW DEEP LUNG HIT!!!


----------



## Kamiel (14/6/16)

Vaporesso Gemini RTA. (Gearbest)
iJoy Tornado RDTA. (Gearbest)
Movkin Disguiser. (3fvape)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (14/6/16)

Nothing, but nothing beats vape mail in the form of new flavour concentrates (and some top ups). Cannot wait to cobble something together with that Rhubarb. Thank you for impeccable service as always Valley Vapour (@drew).

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/16)

Andre said:


> Nothing, but nothing beats vape mail in the form of new flavour concentrates (and some top ups). Cannot wait to cobble something together with that Rhubarb. Thank you for impeccable service as always Valley Vapour (@drew).



@Andre please keep me posted if you make anything vapeable with Marzipan!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre please keep me posted if you make anything vapeable with Marzipan!


Hehe, shall do. At this stage Marzipan just used as an additive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-target-tank-pro.t24599/

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Attie (15/6/16)

Thank you @Maxxis , the wait was worth it!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (15/6/16)

Attie said:


> Thank you @Maxxis , the wait was worth it!!!
> 
> View attachment 57811


Nice one @Attie let us know how it is. Unfortunately going to have to wait a while for somebody else to bring mine in. After a three month wait. On the day it arrives my colour didn't come with it.


----------



## Christos (15/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Nice one @Attie let us know how it is. Unfortunately going to have to wait a while for somebody else to bring mine in. After a three month wait. On the day it arrives my colour didn't come with it.


That's just down right disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Attie (15/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Nice one @Attie let us know how it is. Unfortunately going to have to wait a while for somebody else to bring mine in. After a three month wait. On the day it arrives my colour didn't come with it.



Sorry to hear, the panels will be sold separately later on. So for me it doesn't make a difference what color I get now, because they all are stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (15/6/16)

Christos said:


> That's just down right disappointing.


Damn right Haha. At least ot was like putting my money in a savings account. Making sure I dont spend it for three months, and withdrawing it when I need


----------



## Jakey (15/6/16)

Attie said:


> Sorry to hear, the panels will be sold separately later on. So for me it doesn't make a difference what color I get now, because they all are stunning.


True, but at an extra cost I guess. And if so, what cost


----------



## Petrus (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 57801
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-target-tank-pro.t24599/


I would love to hear your thoughts on this tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (15/6/16)

Jakey said:


> True, but at an extra cost I guess. And if so, what cost



I have no idea, the Cloudmaker panel kits are like $19, so maybe around there I would guess.


----------



## Jakey (15/6/16)

Attie said:


> I have no idea, the Cloudmaker panel kits are like $19, so maybe around there I would guess.


Well, anyways I will get one soon enough! Enjoy your mod @Attie  that red looks sick!!!


----------



## Andre (15/6/16)

Attie said:


> Thank you @Maxxis , the wait was worth it!!!
> 
> View attachment 57811


Wow, stunning. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Jakey (15/6/16)

amazing service from @HouseOfVape thank you so much. Speedy delivery, great chat. Your business can only be a success if you keep this up!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stephen (15/6/16)

Attie said:


> Thank you @Maxxis , the wait was worth it!!!
> 
> View attachment 57811


That looks fantastic Attie..... Congrats looking forward to hearing your thoughts after vaping on it for a couple of days


----------



## Vape_r (15/6/16)

@Jakey please let me know how the blueberry flapjacks is, got my eye on a bottle


----------



## Jakey (15/6/16)

Vape_r said:


> @Jakey please let me know how the blueberry flapjacks is, got my eye on a bottle


Will do bud


----------



## rogue zombie (15/6/16)

Attie said:


> Thank you @Maxxis , the wait was worth it!!!
> 
> View attachment 57811


Yoh that is a stunner!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (15/6/16)

Vape_r said:


> @Jakey please let me know how the blueberry flapjacks is, got my eye on a bottle


@Vape_r Without going too much into it. The French dude seems to be miles ahead of the blueberry hotcakes. They both really good, but definitely French dude for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (15/6/16)

Q-Class in hand after a long(ish) wait - thanks @Maxxis - awesome device, totally worth the wait.

Also decided to see what all the hype is about with BFB from @HouseOfVape

My initial impressions - sucralose with a dollop of sweetener, served on a bed of sugar, drizzled in splenda, with backnotes of canderel.
Distantly accented by vanilla custard.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Vape_r (15/6/16)

@method1 thanks for the heads up, was about to pull the trigger on it but was unsure because that much juice without testing first just seemed wrong

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (16/6/16)

After a long 15 day wait I finally received my brand new Smok H-Priv 220W box mod. Sitting pretty ontop is the TF-RDTA, they make such a cute couple!
Slick and compact design, clear screen and the fire trigger 










When I got it, it had an older firmware revision that made it almost impossible to access the menu because hitting the fire trigger 3 times just fired the atty off 3 times. It was firing way too quickly - had to lock the device to get into the menu like how DJlsb vapes did. 
Did an update to v1.1.0 and they introduced a slight delay again making it possible to enter the menu without firing the atty

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## GreenyZA (16/6/16)

Eciggies... It's been a while since I got this, but it's awesome, thx ! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GreenyZA (16/6/16)

Vaper's Corner... You guys rock for sugsting these... 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/6/16)

You cant find this stuff in store.
@SunRam was so kind and made this juice for me basically as a prototype.
Blackstone Cherry cigar flavour juice.
Its actually intended for my folks which only smoke blackstone cherry cigars on a daily basis and sun ram was kind enough to help me and create the same flavour profile of these cigars so i can get my folks off the cigars.

First impression is awesome stuff but i need to build a coil to suite the 12mg nic and test it out properly. I used it on a ego aio which was why i asked for 12mg but flavour aio gives is not great.

Tested on a dripper with tiger wire at 80w cause thats all i had setup and flavour is really good but i nearly die dead... 

Will do more testing but i think this juice is gonna be a knockout in the tobacco juice world if it gets releaed.
Thanks @SunRam for your time and patience in helping a brother out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## sabrefm1 (17/6/16)

great thread this. i like the pics showing them in boxes just unpacked.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/16)

New Batch of Drip Tips from @hands! I chose some blanks in the US and brought them in and @hands turned them into beautiful Drip Tips!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## Casper (17/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> New Batch of Drip Tips from @hands! I chose some blanks in the US and brought them in and @hands turned them into beautiful Drip Tips!
> View attachment 57978
> View attachment 57979
> View attachment 57980
> ...


Absolutely beautiful oom @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/6/16)

Yihi Freak !!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (17/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yihi Freak !!!!


Lovely family you have there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (17/6/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Vaper's Corner... You guys rock for sugsting these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just asked for a review on these this week. How are they? Now if I could only get to @Vapers Corner can't wait until Monday for juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/6/16)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/16)

Nothing kicks the weekend better off than vape mail...
A dedicated mod just for my Petri, because the best deserves the best 
Thank you to the Sirs- Hugo and Craid.
Cant wait to test her out...

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (17/6/16)

Vape mail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (17/6/16)

Replacement glass X5 for Melo III Mini Tanks. Took 4 days door to door from China.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/6/16)

I will just leave this here.

OL16sssssssssssss

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I will just leave this here.
> 
> OL16sssssssssssss



My goodness @SAVapeGear 
Just amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I will just leave this here.
> 
> OL16sssssssssssss


Awesome! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (18/6/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## RiaanRed (18/6/16)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 58115


I have the same setup and and I can say is McDonalds.... "I`m loving it"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (18/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro (18/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> I have the same setup and and I can say is McDonalds.... "I`m loving it"



Agree. I bought it for the extra Avo24 after cancelling one of the Minikin 150's I preordered. That'll be it's main atty it'll run, but right now I'm dripping some joose in a Petri V2 with Trinity Competition Glass Cap on it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for my Vape King T-Shirts!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Lex Aer (20/6/16)

Some much needed Vape Mail, including the Tsunami 24mm and some rice crispy/marshmallow cookies. Happy, but cloudy, days!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (20/6/16)

Bumpedy Bump! Vapemail! 3 day shipping time! Thanks @Heaven Gifts !

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## morras (21/6/16)

Cobrait i said:


> Bumpedy Bump! Vapemail! 3 day shipping time! Thanks @Heaven Gifts !
> View attachment 58369
> View attachment 58370


How much did It cost you to have it shipped to you in 3 days ?


----------



## Petrus (21/6/16)

Got two more OL16 yesterday and my girls are ready for a long day in Lesotho

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  I so love my Melo III Mini I bought another Pico kit to get another one! Drip tip replaced with a @hands tip... and coils replaced with 0.9Ω cCells! I have a few vape devices but I have to say the Pico Kit is probably the best value for money you could ever spend!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (21/6/16)

morras said:


> How much did It cost you to have it shipped to you in 3 days ?


I forgot..i did state it somewhere before..its around 30-40usd

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (21/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  I so love my Melo III Mini I bought another Pico kit to get another one! Drip tip replaced with a @hands tip... and coils replaced with 0.9Ω cCells! I have a few vape devices but I have to say the Pico Kit is probably the best value for money you could ever spend!
> View attachment 58391
> View attachment 58392
> View attachment 58393
> View attachment 58394


It the PICO really THAT good oom @Rob Fisher?


----------



## DaveH (21/6/16)

Vape mail 
A couple of shinies, some 0.9 ohm ceramic coils and some sleeves.



Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/16)

Casper said:


> It the PICO really THAT good oom @Rob Fisher?



Well for me it's a big win because the Melo III Mini despite it's size is a fantastic tank that gives me no issues at all... yes I have to fill it often but the flavour with the cCell in the little tank is just great... and the mod is simple, small and well made... I only use power mode so I can't comment on the TS side of the mod but it's a winner. I have lots of high end gear and this Pico kit is a fantastic buy... when I go out now I take a REO and a Pico!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen (21/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well for me it's a big win because the Melo III Mini despite it's size is a fantastic tank that gives me no issues at all... yes I have to fill it often but the flavour with the cCell in the little tank is just great... and the mod is simple, small and well made... I only use power mode so I can't comment on the TS side of the mod but it's a winner. I have lots of high end gear and this Pico kit is a fantastic buy... when I go out now I take a REO and a Pico!


 
You are creating FOMO again Uncle Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/6/16)

Finally much needed topups

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cuan (21/6/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Some fasttech accessories mail  lots of battery wraps


That desk looks very familiar


----------



## Casper (21/6/16)

Can the PICO be charged via its USB port?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/16)

Casper said:


> Can the PICO be charged via its USB port?



Just plugged it into a USB and the answer to your question is yes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Stephen (21/6/16)

After losing my 0.9 mm Allen Key, I decided to invest in a Hex Driver Set. Managed to source this in good old SA, and at the same time I picked up a pair of Wire Cutters and Bent Long Nose Pliers. Not strictly vape Mail as I collected them

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (21/6/16)

This is what I got when returning from work........you must see the expression on my wife's face.....priceless

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ChadB (21/6/16)

Big thanks to @Vapington for mixing up some bottles of 12mg Trinity.
This juice is really awesome, so well balanced and good throat kick.
It's good to know that juice makers still care about us few high nicotine users.
Thanks again, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro (21/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  I so love my Melo III Mini I bought another Pico kit to get another one! Drip tip replaced with a @hands tip... and coils replaced with 0.9Ω cCells! I have a few vape devices but I have to say the Pico Kit is probably the best value for money you could ever spend!
> View attachment 58391
> View attachment 58392
> View attachment 58393
> View attachment 58394



Couldn't agree more, the Pico/Melo kits are a solid win. Glad to also have extra Melo tanks and glass for them. 

My kits (might add more now that they have new color combos).

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/6/16)

Just a small package, but really happy about this:




I want to get in to DIY, but havent sampled enough juices to know what concentrates I'd like, so I decided to use flavRvape's custom order to try out a couple receipes. I kind of have a good idea on what concentrates to order now. Saves me spending a bunch on concentrates before I know which ones I enjoy.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## zadiac (22/6/16)

Stephen said:


> After losing my 0.9 mm Allen Key, I decided to invest in a Hex Driver Set. Managed to source this in good old SA, and at the same time I picked up a pair of Wire Cutters and Bent Long Nose Pliers. Not strictly vape Mail as I collected them
> View attachment 58450
> View attachment 58451
> View attachment 58452
> View attachment 58453



Where did you buy those please? I likey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen (22/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy those please? I likey!



Purchased them from www.hottools.co.za. Their office is based in Edenvale, and they seem to specialise in smaller form factor tools.

Because they supply direct to the trade, you need to request a quote for any items you interested in and all pricing is ex vat.

To give you an idea of pricing:
Hex drive set - R255 ex vat. (Thought they made a mistake when they sent me the price)
Wire Cutter - R89 ex vat. (Didn't see these on the web only in their showroom)
Bent Long Nose Pliers - R120 ex vat. (Didn't see these on the web only in their showroom)

The quality of the tools I purchased is superb, but you can also purchase higher end stuff, like pliers at R1,500 a pop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## Jos (22/6/16)

That slight overhang must be messing a little with your OCD @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

Jos said:


> That slight overhang must be messing a little with your OCD @Rob Fisher



It wasn't till you opened you fat mouth @Jos!

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## moolies86 (22/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 58587
> View attachment 58588
> View attachment 58589
> ...


Thats just beautifull,really like the fact that there is interchangeable doors for this mod,looking forward to getting your views on this mod oom Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (22/6/16)

You are welcome

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stephen (22/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 58587
> View attachment 58588
> View attachment 58589
> ...


Hey Rob, looks beautiful what's the size relative to the snow wolf mini?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

Stephen said:


> Hey Rob, looks beautiful what's the size relative to the snow wolf mini?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## moolies86 (22/6/16)

EPIC first Vape mail !!!!

Thank you to vape cartel and vapeclub packages arrived at the same time











Vapeclub
Eleaf pico+melo3 mini kit
Melo3 tank
Vaperesso tarot 200w
Fogs the milky way 30ml
Wiener Dogs life 30ml
Vapor mountain peach rooibos,litchi and berry blaze
3x Samsung 25R batteries
I just 2 coils

Vape cartel
Vaperesso target tank
100ml scream
115ml DDD
60ml trinity
50ml Paulie's coffee cake 
4 x joyetech aio's
Hard battery case and
Large Vape cartel build mat











And then something very sad!!!





Got the target on the pico waiting for the coil to prime properly
Thanks oom @Rob Fisher and oom @Andre for all the help

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouder (22/6/16)

I just drove home from work and was driving past a COURIER GUY bakkie.... I had a *MASSIVE URGE* to pull him over, confiscate his load and look for some surprise vapemail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Andre (22/6/16)

Clouder said:


> I just drove home from work and was driving past a COURIER GUY bakkie.... I had a *MASSIVE URGE* to pull him over, confiscate his load and look for some surprise vapemail!


Wow, you certainly take no prisoners. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/16)

Epic vapemail @moolies86 
Enjoy and let us know how it all goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (22/6/16)

Silver said:


> Epic vapemail @moolies86
> Enjoy and let us know how it all goes!



Thank you @Silver the flavor on this target tank is amazing,working night shift tonight so decided to leave the pico at home lol can't wait to get home and and Vape on her,Aio is my designated work Vape until I get another one and a sleeve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (23/6/16)

Very first DIY VapeMail.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Pockets are itching! waiting for payday so that I can also have some vape mail next week! haha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (23/6/16)

Henx said:


> Pockets are itching! waiting for payday so that I can also have some vape mail next week! haha



Me 2


----------



## brotiform (23/6/16)

Back in the game , thanks to @TommyL for my mod and juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Mac75 (23/6/16)

brotiform said:


> Back in the game , thanks to @TommyL for my mod and juice



What a dna way to get back in the game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Very first DIY VapeMail.
> 
> View attachment 58660



Post what is inside the package and not the unopened package! You are giving us all nappy rash! Ohm @johan is gonna flip if he sees that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (23/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Post what is inside the package and not the unopened package! You are giving us all nappy rash! Ohm @johan is gonna flip if he sees that!


Apologies!







Thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (23/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Apologies!
> 
> View attachment 58726
> 
> ...



Thank you. Nappy rash is gone 

Very nice vape mail you got there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (23/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Thank you. Nappy rash is gone
> 
> Very nice vape mail you got there



Made my first batch of Mustard Milk, vaped it immediately because there was no chance I was gonna wait. It's excellent! It's clear why it's so highly rated! 
Gonna make a few more batches to put away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (24/6/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape Starter (24/6/16)

just got my Kangertech Topbox mini, cant wait to start vaping...

thanks @Lim for the awesome service

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ChadB (25/6/16)

Off to New York on Monday and just finished my 100ml LP - MMM so had to take a drive to Vape Club for some 12mg's.
I've had a few juices from the VM range and i'm excited to try the Peach Rooibos.
Now to decide which juices will accompany me to NY

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (25/6/16)

ChadB said:


> Off to New York on Monday and just finished my 100ml LP - MMM so had to take a drive to Vape Club for some 12mg's.
> I've had a few juices from the VM range and i'm excited to try the Peach Rooibos.
> Now to decide which juices will accompany me to NY
> View attachment 58846


Enjoy the trip!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SunRam (25/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 57845
> 
> You cant find this stuff in store.
> @SunRam was so kind and made this juice for me basically as a prototype.
> ...


You're welcome @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (25/6/16)

Hello my name is Charné and I think I have a problem
I went from this




To this




To this




In a week

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (25/6/16)

wiesbang said:


> Hello my name is Charné and I think I have a problem
> I went from this
> 
> 
> ...




Well Flippen Done !! is al I'm gonna say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/6/16)

wiesbang said:


> Hello my name is Charné and I think I have a problem
> I went from this
> 
> 
> ...



That sig is a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (25/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> That sig is a thing of beauty.


It truly is. But now I have to push my car to work. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MorneW (25/6/16)

wiesbang said:


> It truly is. But now I have to push my car to work. Lol


But so worth it

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RiaanRed (27/6/16)

Vape Mail! Finally got my Nano and it's Amazing!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/6/16)

I got my first vape mail from an international vendor for review. Awesome little package they sent me.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (27/6/16)

Michael the Vapor said:


> I got my first vape mail from an international vendor for review. Awesome little package they sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so going to wick my friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/6/16)

Petrus said:


> You are so going to wick my friend.



Wicking for days!! Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/6/16)

Michael the Vapor said:


> Wicking for days!! Hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahahaha enough cotton to last you 2 years or more there.


----------



## Bizkuit (27/6/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Vape Mail! Finally got my Nano and it's Amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I ask Where you got the big bottles of YoYo from?


----------



## RiaanRed (27/6/16)

Bizkuit said:


> Can I ask Where you got the big bottles of YoYo from?


Vape Cartel


----------



## Bizkuit (27/6/16)

@RiaanRed Thanks
I see they only have it in 3mg. Pity one of my top juices at the moment.


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha enough cotton to last you 2 years or more there.



Very true lol, but think I will do a little give away on my channel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Casper (27/6/16)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed (27/6/16)

Bizkuit said:


> @RiaanRed Thanks
> I see they only have it in 3mg. Pity one of my top juices at the moment.


Also one of my favorites at the moment, But 3mg is my preferred.


----------



## Naeem_M (27/6/16)

Didn't exactly arrive today ... but still worth sharing!
Absolutely love this and hoping to get my hands on the Petri Lite (in royal blue ) with matching cloud cap soon!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jakey (27/6/16)

Naeem_M said:


> Didn't exactly arrive today ... but still worth sharing!
> Absolutely love this and hoping to get my hands on the Petri Lite (in royal blue ) with matching cloud cap soon!
> 
> View attachment 58964
> View attachment 58963


Where did you get it from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (27/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Where did you get it from


LungCandy will be getting in a shipment this week...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (27/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Where did you get it from



Lung Candy


----------



## Casper (28/6/16)

Some juice!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Bottom Fed Petri from Catfish Atty Mods in the US!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Bottom Fed Petri from Catfish Atty Mods in the US!
> View attachment 59026
> View attachment 59027
> View attachment 59028
> View attachment 59029



Perfect on a Woodvil!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Andre said:


> Perfect on a Woodvil!



It would look awesome on the Woodvil IF the 510 pin wasn't so long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

The Salmon Woody looks better with the Gold Petri... but on the Blue Woody it fits!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (28/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Salmon Woody looks better with the Gold Petri... but on the Blue Woody it fits!
> View attachment 59035



I think gold looks better with blue than pink.

That gold Perti would look real good on my quilted maple Woodvil though.




I like my black Petri just fine (but not the Trinity cap for it), but sadly don't use it much since I don't use the Noisy Crickets I bought it for.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Spydro said:


> I think gold looks better with blue than pink.
> 
> That gold Perti would look real good on my quilted maple Woodvil though.
> 
> ...



Ooooo I need a quilted maple Woodvil! I sold my Maple Woody...


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Vape Mail from http://notblowingsmoke.org/

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jakey (28/6/16)

Thank you to the sirs!!!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Cerberus (28/6/16)

Goodies from Sir Vape this morning

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## RiaanRed (28/6/16)

The Lunar Module on the Apollo Rocket. The Rocket arrived this morning...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/6/16)

She has finally arrived and she is beautiful

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## NaZa05 (28/6/16)

Chezzig said:


> She has finally arrived and she is beautiful
> 
> View attachment 59060



Can I have the old white one now please?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chezzig (28/6/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Can I have the old white one now please?


  Noooooooooooooooooooooooo They belong side by side

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Not sure how @GearBest.com ships so fast comapred to Fastech... but this order took just over a month to arrive and my Fasttech orders placed 2 months ago still haven't arrived.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/6/16)

Hahaha i see everyone getting there weekend orders from the sirs today.
Very nice gear guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (28/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Not sure how @GearBest.com ships so fast comapred to Fastech... but this order took just over a month to arrive and my Fasttech orders placed 2 months ago still haven't arrived.
> View attachment 59061



Think its luck of the draw Rob, mine was the opposite way around recently however I must say that Gearbest was faster 3/4 times than Fasttech.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Sir Vape Mail Baby!  Melo III Mini #3, Target Mini Starter Kit, 0.9 and the new 0.6 cCells with the big juice holes!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sir Vape Mail Baby!  Melo III Mini #3, Target Mini Starter Kit, 0.9 and the new 0.6 cCells with the big juice holes!
> View attachment 59063
> View attachment 59064
> View attachment 59065


@Rob Fisher are the bottom fittings on the new ccells exactly the same as the old ones?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher are the bottom fittings on the new ccells exactly the same as the old ones?



No they are the same as the newer cCell coils like the SS ones... not round bases but rather the cut out ones... stand by let me take a pic.

The left pic the 0.9 are on the left and the new ones on the right. On the right pics you can see the two different types of bases floating around. Both of the coils in the right pic are 0.9 cCells.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

Much impressed with my first order from e-Cig. My concentrates in sturdy glass bottles - a first. Labels that won't grow wings and are clearly marked for that search in the cupboard. And I got the extra mile in service. Thank you @YeOldeOke.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (28/6/16)

Andre said:


> Much impressed with my first order from e-Cig. My concentrates in sturdy glass bottles - a first. Labels that won't grow wings and are clearly marked for that search in the cupboard. And I got the extra mile in service. Thank you @YeOldeOke.




Glass bottles ftw!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (28/6/16)

My concentrate arrived

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

B1G_WH1T3 said:


> My concentrate arrived
> 
> View attachment 59105
> View attachment 59106


Awesome, happy mixing!


----------



## SAVaper (28/6/16)

And here it is.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (28/6/16)

This is my portable lab....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No they are the same as the newer cCell coils like the SS ones... not round bases but rather the cut out ones... stand by let me take a pic.
> 
> The left pic the 0.9 are on the left and the new ones on the right. On the right pics you can see the two different types of bases floating around. Both of the coils in the right pic are 0.9 cCells.
> View attachment 59084
> View attachment 59085


Do both fit the melo 3? Just want to see if the new ones will fit my Melo 2

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Do both fit the melo 3? Just want to see if the new ones will fit my Melo 2



Yes they fit both the Melo III Mini and 4ml tanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## moolies86 (28/6/16)

And it finally arrived...thank you sirs





Thank you for the picture on friday ,really added to the fomo,but top class service @BigGuy










Not my preferred colour at first but this purple minikin is amazing lol going to have a tough time with hrh wanting to hijack it from me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes they fit both the Melo III Mini and 4ml tanks.


Awesome thanks Rob

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> And it finally arrived...thank you sirs just 2 little important things missing haha but I'm sure it will get sorted soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brave man Sir.
Now i know why barney had a stroke hes missing his vape

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## moolies86 (28/6/16)

If i


Clouds4Days said:


> Brave man Sir.
> Now i know why barney had a stroke hes missing his vape
> View attachment 59114


If I could rate that post winner and funny I would

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> And here it is.....
> 
> View attachment 59110


Great stuff. Incontrovertible proof as demanded. That scale is the best thing since....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/6/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Incontrovertible proof as demanded. That scale is the best thing since....



Since.... Leonardo Dicaprio vaped in public

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (28/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sir Vape Mail Baby!  Melo III Mini #3, Target Mini Starter Kit, 0.9 and the new 0.6 cCells with the big juice holes!



Damn! I was in Durban this past weekend and visited @Sir Vape. Didn't know they had the 0.6 ccells  but I did pick up a few other goodies at least.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Damn! I was in Durban this past weekend and visited @Sir Vape. Didn't know they had the 0.6 ccells  but I did pick up a few other goodies at least.



They didn't have them till yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (28/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> They didn't have them till yesterday.



Thanks, now I can sleep easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/6/16)

Where are the Sirs located in Durbs?
Got my folks going down for the Durban July think i should take advantage and send them to pick up some goodies


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Where are the Sirs located in Durbs?
> Got my folks going down for the Durban July think i should take advantage and send them to pick up some goodies



*SIR VAPE'S VAPORY
Shop 1 Cowey House 
136 Cowey Rd
Morningside*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (28/6/16)

Well a vape collect from Lung Candy... thanks @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (29/6/16)

Vape Starter said:


> just got my Kangertech Topbox mini, cant wait to start vaping...
> 
> thanks @Lim for the awesome service


Great bit of kit!


----------



## E.T. (29/6/16)

Vape mail NVC Milked and a first try for the Twink'd, the mods just added for effect

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RiaanRed (29/6/16)

Vape mail for Lung Candy! Epic Service!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (29/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Where are the Sirs located in Durbs?
> Got my folks going down for the Durban July think i should take advantage and send them to pick up some goodies



Its actually just round the corner from Greyville racetrack - just follow the clouds.........................

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/16)

Weiner Vape Mail Baby! @Rooigevaar you rock!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Weiner Vape Mail Baby! @Rooigevaar you rock!
> View attachment 59162



I think I finally found shirts that will fit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (29/6/16)

EPIC vape mail from Weiner Vape Co Thank you @Rooigevaar! Got the whole Wiener range, the new East that will be released this weekend at Sir Vape. The review will be up very soon. He also sent me a "Top Secret" juice that is coming soon that I could not add into the pic. Let's get dripping!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor (29/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Weiner Vape Mail Baby! @Rooigevaar you rock!
> View attachment 59162



Great minds post alike uncle!! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/6/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> I think I finally found shirts that will fit!



As some one who used to write and ask skate companies for free stickers in my "younger years", I absolutely approve of those stickers, you win my undying love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Weiner Vape Mail Baby! @Rooigevaar you rock!
> View attachment 59162


Nom nom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> I think I finally found shirts that will fit!



And I make them look good... going out in it today and the chicks are gonna mob me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/16)

Jos said:


> Its actually just round the corner from Greyville racetrack - just follow the clouds.........................



I tried google maps yesterday but was battling to find it. Is it next to a Chinese take out?


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I make them look good... going out in it today and the chicks are gonna mob me!
> View attachment 59165
> View attachment 59166



Daily struggle for me too!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ernest (29/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> This is my portable lab....
> 
> View attachment 59111



Damn, that is impressive. Now I need a battery or hand crank magnetic stirrer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (29/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I tried google maps yesterday but was battling to find it. Is it next to a Chinese take out?



Yes, its Pretty much next to the Tong Lok shop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I tried google maps yesterday but was battling to find it. Is it next to a Chinese take out?



https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...0b3461c0!8m2!3d-29.8400692!4d31.0100857?hl=en

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (29/6/16)

pressed the fire button at 10:15 this morning and it arrived at 2:15 this afternoon. Very impressive, well done and thank you JJemporium. Vape mail, just have to love it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/16)

BackUp Stock of the new 0.6Ω cCell Coils!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/6/16)

Robert Howes said:


> pressed the fire button at 10:15 this morning and it arrived at 2:15 this afternoon. Very impressive, well done and thank you JJemporium. Vape mail, just have to love it.
> View attachment 59208


that is what you call super quick bru

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (29/6/16)

yeeehaaa, home time vape mail. Some standard ADV stock and finally after starting this journey on 24mg juice 2.5 years ago I am down to 0mg, well I will be when the 3mg is finished. Almost as big a mile stone as stopping the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/16)

Robert Howes said:


> yeeehaaa, home time vape mail. Some standard ADV stock and finally after starting this journey on 24mg juice 2.5 years ago I am down to 0mg, well I will be when the 3mg is finished. Almost as big a mile stone as stopping the stinkies.



Well done!
That is awesome!


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/6/16)

New Kit arrived. LOL

So happy with my purchase.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (30/6/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> New Kit arrived. LOL
> 
> So happy with my purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/16)

Vape Mail Baby from Vape King with another masterpiece of art on my brown bag!  Another Coil Master Vape Mat!





Ni80 wire, 26650 battery for the Presa Mod and a Stainless Steel Target Pro Tank!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby from Vape King with another masterpiece of art on my brown bag!  Another Coil Master Vape Mat!
> 
> View attachment 59333
> View attachment 59334
> ...



Nice uncle @Rob Fisher . you need to check the batteries on that mod though cause it seems the vape is backfiring from the wrong end

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/6/16)

@Rob Fisher 
How are the 26650 compared to a 18650?
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher
> How are the 26650 compared to a 18650?
> Thanks



They only fit in a few devices but they have much better battery life obviously. I only bought one because I don't use my Presa much because I only had one 26650 before... plus my Hunter Mod that is on order takes 26650's so I figured I would stock up a dash!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (30/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher
> How are the 26650 compared to a 18650?
> Thanks


As Rob said, more mah means longer running time. Also 26650's also have higher amp ratings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (30/6/16)

Sigelei Fuchai 213 with Geekvape Avocado 24!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (30/6/16)

While waiting for my July Vape budget to come in all of your pictures give me strength Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/16)

New Coil Master Vape Mat set-up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JB1987 (30/6/16)

Got me some new gear  Loving the flavour on the Avo 24, really easy to build as well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MR_F (30/6/16)

NICE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (30/6/16)

Received this yesterday but only opened it this morning.
Thanks Richio for feeding my DIY addiction  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (30/6/16)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 59398
> Received this yesterday but only opened it this morning.
> Thanks Richio for feeding my DIY addiction


Hehe, join the club. Some mad mixing coming up for you. At least you got the screwdriver set as consolation.


----------



## ettiennedj (30/6/16)

@Robert Howes and @Daniel Saaiman . Would you mind sharing your experience with the Fuchai? Looking at them but due to the false advertising of the wattage not sure if I should rather go for the Sig 213. Looking for a lekker sized 2 battery mod cos my cuboid is a bit bulky. Thanks


----------



## Greyz (30/6/16)

Andre said:


> Hehe, join the club. Some mad mixing coming up for you. At least you got the screwdriver set as consolation.



My DIY has just launched into outta space the last 5 or 6 weeks @Andre. You should have seen my wifes face when I opened the box this morning.
She picks up the screwdriver set and says "only God knows what you need a screwdriver to mix juice for" and walks away. I was laughing too hard to even try explain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/16)

Christos said:


> As Rob said, more mah means longer running time. Also 26650's also have higher amp ratings.


26650s don't necessarily have a higher amp rating, yes some are rated for 40A and up but don't assume that they're all as high as that. This Efest in particular is rated as 15A, and Efest has a reputation for being very generous with their ratings so I'd be careful pushing that cell too far over 10A


----------



## moolies86 (30/6/16)

Was also expecting to post something today,package dispatched from the courier guy in Kimberley via a third party this morning all ready ...wonder if the third party is using the old trusty Kalahari Ferrari

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (30/6/16)

ettiennedj said:


> @Robert Howes and @Daniel Saaiman . Would you mind sharing your experience with the Fuchai? Looking at them but due to the false advertising of the wattage not sure if I should rather go for the Sig 213. Looking for a lekker sized 2 battery mod cos my cuboid is a bit bulky. Thanks



Loving the size and build quality, not fussed about the bad reviews. It's an awesome device!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/6/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (30/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> 26650s don't necessarily have a higher amp rating, yes some are rated for 40A and up but don't assume that they're all as high as that. This Efest in particular is rated as 15A, and Efest has a reputation for being very generous with their ratings so I'd be careful pushing that cell too far over 10A


The rating the manufacturer gives is generally much higher than 18650's e.g. I have seen 26650's rated at 80A and 70A but weather they perform to the manufacturers spec is questionable and another discussion altogether.

Ill advise anybody to check the Mooch Battery Chart before making any decisions on batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stephen (30/6/16)

Just received my 4 drip tips from @hands The pictures do not do them justice, they are true works of art.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Arrived just in time for the weekend and averted a code red issue of running out of XXX! @Oupa you beauty!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Thank heavens @Rob Fisher 
Good to see the XXX pipeline from CT to Durbs is pumping well

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (1/7/16)

Here's to my first post on this thread...

4x XXX
1 VM4
1 Lithchi

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

ShamZ said:


> Here's to my first post on this thread...
> 
> View attachment 59465



My gosh @ShamZ 
Heck of a juice order
Great first post here - hope its the first of many...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

Vapemail from @SAVapeGear.
Awesome metropolis tank looks sick on the pico!
Haven't tried it yet but it's getting some rave reviews online!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/7/16)

Is there a special again at vapour Mountain?


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is there a special again at vapour Mountain?


Everyday is special.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/7/16)

Christos said:


> Everyday is special.



No man the buy 2 get 1 free?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is there a special again at vapour Mountain?



Nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> No man the buy 2 get 1 free?


The price @Oupa has on juice, no special required.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope.




Im trying too hold out for one .

I got about a tanks full off xxx left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im trying too hold out for one .
> 
> I got about a tanks full off xxx left.



I don't think the buy 2 get one free special will happen again... I think it was an opening of his new factory special to test big throughputs on his shiny new equipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think the buy 2 get one free special will happen again... I think it was an opening of his new factory special to test big throughputs on his shiny new equipment.



Now im Sad 
#worstFRIDAYever

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

I'm in love with this tank.
On the vapour shark dna 200.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Christos said:


> Vapemail from @SAVapeGear.
> Awesome metropolis tank looks sick on the pico!
> Haven't tried it yet but it's getting some rave reviews online!
> View attachment 59470
> View attachment 59471



is that an Evod I see there @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> is that an Evod I see there @Christos


It's an aspire mini nova S BDC 1.8 ohm, something I'm going to test for my FIL. @SAVapeGear 
Has quite a few green ones stashed away on special request.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/16)

The Metropolis tank is a glorified sub tank. received one as a sample was not impressed at all.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think the buy 2 get one free special will happen again... I think it was an opening of his new factory special to test big throughputs on his shiny new equipment.



Oh no @Rob Fisher - that is devastating news
I am busy planning a very sizeable VM restock for Mr and Mrs Silver
Im not at code red yet but approaching code orange...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> The Metropolis tank is a glorified sub tank. received one as a sample was not impressed at all.


Might be so but it's damn sexy and the flavour is insane.


----------



## E.T. (1/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> The Metropolis tank is a glorified sub tank. received one as a sample was not impressed at all.


I would gladly buy it from you if you decide to sell


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/7/16)

I really like the looks of this tanks but the fact it usea kanger coils and not ccells i think i will keep my money.
Ive used the kanger ceramic coils and its got nothing on the ccell.
(My opinion) and i would bet many others that have ussed the ccell coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/7/16)

Been waiting for this for a while. Made from genuine mermaid flesh...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I really like the looks of this tanks but the fact it usea kanger coils and not ccells i think i will keep my money.
> Ive used the kanger ceramic coils and its got nothing on the ccell.
> (My opinion) and i would bet many others that have ussed the ccell coils.


Have a look here for my initial impression.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/metropolis-tank-by-atom-vapes.t25269/


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (1/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Been waiting for this for a while. Made from genuine mermaid flesh...
> View attachment 59501
> 
> View attachment 59502
> ...


Why the heck does that look just like the hotcig R150?
How am I supposed to buy my vape mail with that looking just like what I want lol?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (1/7/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Why the heck does that look just like the hotcig R150?
> How am I supposed to buy my vape mail with that looking just like what I want lol?


Will give it a go this weekend and let you know if you should buy it or not. I ordered this before the R150s came in, but I also prefer single batt devices as opposed to the larger ones. This little thing is beautiful no doubt, but have to see how the chip functions, and also go over build quality.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/7/16)

Christos said:


> Have a look here for my initial impression.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/metropolis-tank-by-atom-vapes.t25269/



Still not sold @Christos 
But main thing is that you enjoy it and screw what everyone else says 
Well thats what i think of my sig 213.


----------



## Petrus (1/7/16)

I


Christos said:


> I'm in love with this tank.
> On the vapour shark dna 200.
> View attachment 59473
> View attachment 59474


Like your new tank. Will the Kangertech Ceramic coils also work or only the Atom coils? I love these coils and the flavour is excellent imo.


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Still not sold @Christos
> But main thing is that you enjoy it and screw what everyone else says
> Well thats what i think of my sig 213.


Im just giving my impressions on the tank!
Flavour is absolutely great - tastes like im drinking the juice. Disclaimer : results may vary.



Petrus said:


> I
> 
> Like your new tank. Will the Kangertech Ceramic coils also work or only the Atom coils? I love these coils and the flavour is excellent imo.


I think that they will. Pm me a pic of the ceramic coils so we can compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (1/7/16)

I


Christos said:


> Im just giving my impressions on the tank!
> Flavour is absolutely great - tastes like im drinking the juice. Disclaimer : results may vary.
> 
> 
> I think that they will. Pm me a pic of the ceramic coils so we can compare.


In Cape Town, I will send you a pic next week.


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/7/16)

Petrus said:


> I
> 
> Like your new tank. Will the Kangertech Ceramic coils also work or only the Atom coils? I love these coils and the flavour is excellent imo.


All Kanger coils are designed the same and should work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Been waiting for this for a while. Made from genuine mermaid flesh...
> View attachment 59501
> 
> View attachment 59502
> ...


This is a POS sadly, trying to sort things out with supplier before I rage on the forums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (1/7/16)

As indicated before, I am lucky enough to be on holiday in Toti. Today the Family (A.K.A my wife) wanted to go to Ushaka, so off we went. When we left, I kindly indicated to her that there aint NO WAY I'm missing out on chance to visit @Sir Vape

So I went over there and created my on vapemail ...

I got myself some sweeeeeet stuffs as well as a Build Deck for @Casper to use in his own Pico (and obviously one for myself too).
Got some C Cells and I'm blown away!!! The flavour is absolutely epic!

As another extra added bonus, while I'm there who walks in? Our own Oom @Rob Fisher
Nice to see you again Oom Rob!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/16)

Clouder said:


> As another extra added bonus, while I'm there who walks in? Our own Oom @Rob Fisher
> Nice to see you again Oom Rob!!!



Was great to meet you in person @Clouder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (1/7/16)

Was great meeting you too Oom @Rob Fisher !

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (1/7/16)

This beautiful thing arrived.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/16)

Two custom made drip tips by @hands made for my Divo's on my REO's! Just love them... so beautiful!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (2/7/16)

Soprono said:


> This beautiful thing arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you find the petri?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice! Where did you find the petri?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Not sure where that one was bought. But vape cartel got some Petris in today. All the colours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono (2/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice! Where did you find the petri?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Vape Cartel bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (2/7/16)

First Vape Mail in the US! There's Times Square in the background.
Found a juice company where there one juice line (Tmax no fril) is pretty simple juices and made as one orders to minimise their costs so I got 3 to test and if they good i'll be getting more. I could customise a few parts which was pretty cool and the middle juice had a little liquid on the label so I decided to rather take it off, it's Dragon Banafruit.
For me spending $20+ on a 12mg, 30ml juice isn't worth it for a mediocre juice. For sub-ohm I can justify it.. somehow.
Also picked up a few LG HG2's off a vendor on ebay, super super cheap and they seem like they're not the fake cells.
Waiting for a few more goodies which should come tomorrow

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rossouw (2/7/16)

The Geekvape simple tool kit was a gift from a friend (not on the forum) for my birthday. I got the 3 Samsungs, and the AIO from vaperite for my girlfriend. The awesome Griffin 25 was a gift for my birthday from @Harmlessguy, thanks man, this thing is awesome. Last but not least I got the Noisy Cricket from Vapers Corner today at their official launch party. Thanks to all my great friends and the amazing vendors. What a day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/7/16)

Rossouw said:


> View attachment 59604
> The Geekvape simple tool kit was a gift from a friend (not on the forum) for my birthday. I got the 3 Samsungs and AIO from vaperite. The awesome Griffin 25 was a gift for my birthday from @Harmlessguy, thanks man, this thing is awesome. Last but not least I got the Noisy Cricket from Vapers Corner today at their official launch party. Thanks to all my great friends and the amazing vendors. What a day



Happy Birthday bud. Hope you had a power one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (2/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Happy Birthday bud. Hope you had a power one.


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

Rossouw said:


> View attachment 59604
> The Geekvape simple tool kit was a gift from a friend (not on the forum) for my birthday. I got the 3 Samsungs, and the AIO from vaperite for my girlfriend. The awesome Griffin 25 was a gift for my birthday from @Harmlessguy, thanks man, this thing is awesome. Last but not least I got the Noisy Cricket from Vapers Corner today at their official launch party. Thanks to all my great friends and the amazing vendors. What a day



Enjoy the new gear @Rossouw !
Glad you had a good day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (2/7/16)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the new gear @Rossouw !
> Glad you had a good day


I am enjoying the gear a bit too much to be honest
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (3/7/16)

So after all of you raving about the Pico + Melo 3, I decided to give sub-ohming a try again. 
It's so nice and compact, i'll have to grab some Ccells when I return home, it's all I see from @Rob Fisher these days 
Also got some juices to try, didn't want to buy a lot as I know I may not enjoy the sub-ohm style, I need that throat kick and high nic haha
Just hope the glazed donut doesn't break in my case

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

ChadB said:


> So after all of you raving about the Pico + Melo 3, I decided to give sub-ohming a try again.
> It's so nice and compact, i'll have to grab some Ccells when I return home, it's all I see from @Rob Fisher these days
> Also got some juices to try, didn't want to buy a lot as I know I may not enjoy the sub-ohm style, I need that throat kick and high nic haha
> Just hope the glazed donut doesn't break in my case
> View attachment 59708



I hope you got some new 0.6Ω cCell coils to go with your Pico and Melo III @ChadB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope you got some new 0.6Ω cCell coils to go with your Pico and Melo III @ChadB!


Are these better than the 0.9 @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Are these better than the 0.9 @Rob Fisher
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Flavour is on a par and the new ones wick so much easier!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ChadB (3/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope you got some new 0.6Ω cCell coils to go with your Pico and Melo III @ChadB!


I did not - will grab a few when I get home, the site I ordered it from didn't stock them, still got a few days so let's see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

ChadB said:


> So after all of you raving about the Pico + Melo 3, I decided to give sub-ohming a try again.
> It's so nice and compact, i'll have to grab some Ccells when I return home, it's all I see from @Rob Fisher these days
> Also got some juices to try, didn't want to buy a lot as I know I may not enjoy the sub-ohm style, I need that throat kick and high nic haha
> Just hope the glazed donut doesn't break in my case
> View attachment 59708



Dont worry @ChadB i am with you 100% on the throat hit and high nic !!
But good to experience it all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (3/7/16)

Christos said:


> Im just giving my impressions on the tank!
> Flavour is absolutely great - tastes like im drinking the juice. Disclaimer : results may vary.
> 
> 
> I think that they will. Pm me a pic of the ceramic coils so we can compare.


@GrantRez420 what didn't you like about my post? Just curious.


----------



## GrantRez420 (3/7/16)

Christos said:


> @GrantRez420 what didn't you like about my post? Just curious.


Probably just the way that your post got in the way of my mindless scrolling on the tablet.. lol

Honest finger fault, corrected, my apologies @Christos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (3/7/16)

GrantRez420 said:


> Probably just the way that your post got in the way of my mindless scrolling on the tablet.. lol
> 
> Honest finger fault, corrected, my apologies @Christos


No worries. Was just curious if I offended and wanted to rectify any "misunderstandings"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (4/7/16)

Silver said:


> Dont worry @ChadB i am with you 100% on the throat hit and high nic !!
> But good to experience it all


Haha exactly, I get into sub-ohming but then I get out of it very fast.
I bought 2 Cleito's 3 months ago and literally had one tank on the one and have not touched them soon, probably should sell them as well as my high powered mods. They're just collecting dust these days haha.
But nothing like a tight draw with a strong kick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/16)

Vapour Mountain XXX arrived... no Code Red status for a while...

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Switchy (4/7/16)

@Rob Fisher Good Lord....

Is that stock for a year? 12 bottles = 1 bottle per month...
Do you get nice discount buying by the dozen?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (4/7/16)

I hear E-juice can degrade after about 8 weeks depending on the NIC content and strength is it advisable to buy in such a big batch ?


----------



## Switchy (4/7/16)

well then i guess that settles it, uncle Rob uses 1.2l worth of juice in less than 8 weeks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (4/7/16)

ChadB said:


> First Vape Mail in the US! There's Times Square in the background.
> Found a juice company where there one juice line (Tmax no fril) is pretty simple juices and made as one orders to minimise their costs so I got 3 to test and if they good i'll be getting more. I could customise a few parts which was pretty cool and the middle juice had a little liquid on the label so I decided to rather take it off, it's Dragon Banafruit.
> For me spending $20+ on a 12mg, 30ml juice isn't worth it for a mediocre juice. For sub-ohm I can justify it.. somehow.
> Also picked up a few LG HG2's off a vendor on ebay, super super cheap and they seem like they're not the fake cells.
> ...



Looks good, but that honeydew sounds like a rip off from DIYORDIE's recipe


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/7/16)

Switchy said:


> @Rob Fisher Good Lord....
> 
> Is that stock for a year? 12 bottles = 1 bottle per month...
> Do you get nice discount buying by the dozen?




Looks closer to 3 months worth of juice to me


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/16)

It may seem alot but its only juice probably for about 2-3 months.
I go through about 100ml a week and from what ive seen in previous threads 100ml is the norm for sub ohm vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain XXX arrived... no Code Red status for a while...
> View attachment 59751



Lol @Rob Fisher 
That pipeline from CT to Dbn is working overtime
hehe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soprono (4/7/16)

B1G_WH1T3 said:


> I hear E-juice can degrade after about 8 weeks depending on the NIC content and strength is it advisable to buy in such a big batch ?



Can degrade in this case with Mountain juices and many other high end juices the juice gets better. So a good steep usually brings out even better flavour and Nic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soprono (4/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> It may seem alot but its only juice probably for about 2-3 months.
> I go through about 100ml a week and from what ive seen in previous threads 100ml is the norm for sub ohm vaping.



Dripping it the answer to that or a higher Nic strength haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (4/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain XXX arrived... no Code Red status for a while...
> View attachment 59751


I must say I like the new labels, need to pop in there this week as my XXX stash is now depleted. Code RED in @Rob Fisher wording!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (4/7/16)

New Pico with Metropolis tank from @SAVapeGear Now I just need a gold watch to go all matchy matchy!







Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/7/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> New Pico with Metropolis tank from @SAVapeGear Now I just need a gold watch to go all matchy matchy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very nice @PrinceVlad 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Stosta (4/7/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> New Pico with Metropolis tank from @SAVapeGear Now I just need a gold watch to go all matchy matchy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT looking combo that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PrinceVlad (4/7/16)

Stosta said:


> GREAT looking combo that!


Been vaping on it for an hour or so now. I might just need to get another one of these

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silent Echo (4/7/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Been vaping on it for an hour or so now. I might just need to get another one of these
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk



That good?


----------



## PrinceVlad (4/7/16)

Silent Echo said:


> That good?


For me it is. Juice tastes different compared to the Avo, but nice. I guess I just have an affinity to commercial coil tanks. Oh and I like the looks. Anybody want to buy a brand new Avo?  

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/16)

Switchy said:


> @Rob Fisher Good Lord....
> 
> Is that stock for a year? 12 bottles = 1 bottle per month...
> Do you get nice discount buying by the dozen?



I have a few mates that come "borrow" XXX from me so this stash won't last long... and these ceramic cCell coils love juice! The juice is really fresh so will steep nicely over the coming weeks and then it will be finished and we have to start all over again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The_Ice (4/7/16)

Ok it's a bit of a long post, but well overdue. I was waiting for my topbox mini set from fasttech (ordered on 1 may on the labour day sale) and my accessories (ordered separately to avoid the cotton holding up the topbox in customs) had already arrived.

Then I inquired and was told by sapo that the package was lost. By this stage I still on the stinkies (I had previously sold my twisp after discovering vaping through this forum) but I couldn't take it anymore and I really wanted to start vaping so I could stop smoking.

I ordered a topbox mini from @Lim and was opening my ticket on fasttech to get a refund.

Now this is the best part: the very next day sapo calls and lets me know the found the parcel, which you'll know by being South African or reading on this forum, is unprecedented. Luckily @Lim understood and cancelled my order

Of course sapo were not going to let praise and surprise at finding the parcel stop them from ruining my great expectations and promptly sent my parcel to customs.

Which pretty much led to this happening the next day:



What a great little device. Battery lasts about a whole work day and the only time it's ever leaked was when I overfilled it. It's a world of a difference from a twisp, great flavour and good cloud, the tightest draw setting is just right to learn to switch from mtl to dl. I call her Silver Sally.

Thanks to Sally I haven't smoked a analogue since the day she arrived (3 June for the record)

Then on 10 June was the long awaited arrival of Black Bettie:



I haven't used the stock coils yet. I build a 0.8ohm kanthal coil on the RBA. I had some trouble with the wicking, but Nolan(I hope I remember correctly) from vape shop in canal walk corrected my cotton stinginess quickly and my apartment is a cloud dungeon ever since.

Now I've meanwhile read the entire thread "calling all diy'ers" which is fantastic and highly recommend and I am awaiting a whole lot of flavours so I can get past the current diy ass juice I've been making.

Thank you all the regular and irregular posters and contributors on this forum this is a great place. 
Thanks to all of you I'm proudly smoke free since 3 June 2016 and I have all intentions to remain so.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

The_Ice said:


> Ok it's a bit of a long post, but well overdue. I was waiting for my topbox mini set from fasttech (ordered on 1 may on the labour day sale) and my accessories (ordered separately to avoid the cotton holding up the topbox in customs) had already arrived.
> 
> Then I inquired and was told by sapo that the package was lost. By this stage I still on the stinkies (I had previously sold my twisp after discovering vaping through this forum) but I couldn't take it anymore and I really wanted to start vaping so I could stop smoking.
> 
> ...


Great post, thank you for sharing. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit, you have done the hard yards. Happy vaping on your awesome gear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (4/7/16)

B1G_WH1T3 said:


> I hear E-juice can degrade after about 8 weeks depending on the NIC content and strength is it advisable to buy in such a big batch ?



E-liquid can last for much longer than 8 weeks if stored correctly. If stored in a cool dark place, the juice will get even better.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Petri Cloud Cap and Hoodie from Vape Cartel!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/16)

By the Nine!

Win yesterday, package before breakfast! I'm a Wiener Winner! Thanks @Rooigevaar , I can't wait till lunch to taste this, smells incredible!




The celebratory confetti exploded all over my desk!

So. Happy!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

The_Ice said:


> Ok it's a bit of a long post, but well overdue. I was waiting for my topbox mini set from fasttech (ordered on 1 may on the labour day sale) and my accessories (ordered separately to avoid the cotton holding up the topbox in customs) had already arrived.
> 
> Then I inquired and was told by sapo that the package was lost. By this stage I still on the stinkies (I had previously sold my twisp after discovering vaping through this forum) but I couldn't take it anymore and I really wanted to start vaping so I could stop smoking.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience @The_Ice 
Congrats on the persistence and for quitting the stinkies
Wishing you all the best from here on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (5/7/16)

Thank you, thank you, thank you @Sickboy77
Finally got my Moonshot and some diy juice to test

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you @Sickboy77
> Finally got my Moonshot and some diy juice to test


Lucky Lady!

Which juice did he send you to taste?


----------



## Neal (5/7/16)

Not officially vape mail as I bought this yesterday from local vendor (Carlisle, England). Artery Nugget stealth mod, 50W with TC (not that I ever use TC). I must stop going to the pub before visiting my local store, I never get out without a new purchase, I only went there to get a couple of bottles of liquid.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (5/7/16)

Neal said:


> Not officially vape mail as I bought this yesterday from local vendor (Carlisle, England). Artery Nugget stealth mod, 50W with TC (not that I ever use TC). I must stop going to the pub before visiting my local store, I never get out without a new purchase, I only went there to get a couple of bottles of liquid.


Stunning....do not think not going to the pub would have helped in this case!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/16)

Well went to the doc for an eye checkup this morning and took the day off from work..so had to stop by Vape cartel and pick up this Petri cloudcap (after seeing Sir @Rob Fisher getting one) and a pack of wire!  always feel so welcomed at Vape Cartel!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/16)

Cobrali said:


>



Snap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/16)

Cobrali said:


> Well went to the doc for an eye checkup this morning and took the day off from work..so had to stop by Vape cartel and pick up this Petri cloudcap (after seeing Sir @Rob Fisher getting one) and a pack of wire!  always feel so welcomed at Vape Cartel!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Nice one bud.
Maybe you can help me out bud. The Petri is made by dotmod.
But why does it say bot mod on there products?
Food for thought.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one bud.
> Maybe you can help me out bud. The Petri is made by dotmod.
> But why does it say bot mod on there products?
> Food for thought.


Uhm..you have confused me..where does it say botmod?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/16)

On the petri the logo says botmod 
I think you have a fake hahahaha
Only joking they all say botmod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/16)

Hahahaha. Never mind im such a dumbass. I need to have my eyes checked.
Where did you to have yours checked @Cobrali

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> On the petri the logo says botmod
> I think you have a fake hahahaha
> Only joking they all say botmod


No..its dotmod.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha. Never mind im such a dumbass. I need to have my eyes checked.
> Where did you to have yours checked @Cobrali


Northcliff eye centre..had a retinal detachment before so i have to do regular checkups after my two ops

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/16)

Im just gonna sit here now and feel sorry for myself after that 
That logo was doing ninja shyt on my eyes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Lucky Lady!
> 
> Which juice did he send you to taste?


I sent her CID

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you @Sickboy77
> Finally got my Moonshot and some diy juice to test


Only a pleasure, hope you enjoy the tank and the juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im just gonna sit here now and feel sorry for myself after that
> That logo was doing ninja shyt on my eyes



Don't feel bad @Clouds4Days... it took me a little time to study it as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't feel bad @Clouds4Days... it took me a little time to study it as well...



Its funny cause the past 3 weeks all i could see was botmod 
And i been meaning to mention something on the forum for a while now.
I should of rather kept my mouth shut 
Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kevkev (5/7/16)

Vape Mail from @SAVapeGear Ordered this morning, and my new setup just arrived! Excellent service as always!

PS: Please do not use this tank on a Noisy Cricket, and always vape responsibly.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86 (5/7/16)

Vape mail!!Loving the hoody @Rob Fisher,got one of my own

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (5/7/16)

@Rob Fisher Sorry If this has already been asked before. Is there any airlock issues with the .6Ccell. I was running the the .9 in my melo III 4ml and airlock issues has been a pain


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> @Rob Fisher Sorry If this has already been asked before. Is there any airlock issues with the .6Ccell. I was running the the .9 in my melo III 4ml and airlock issues has been a pain



It has been asked before but always happy to answer again @OhmzRaw... I have been testing 2 x 4ml tanks with the new 0.6 cCell and so far so good... but I still need to test some more because initially I never had a problem with the 4ml tank... but so far it certainly seems to solve the airlock problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (6/7/16)

From VapeClub. Awesome mod

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/16)

Slow Fasttech Vape Mail Baby!

More Smowell Kanger Sub Tank certamic coils (too little too late) replacement glass for I have no friggin idea and a Star Wars Key Ring.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Slow Fasttech Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> More Smowell Kanger Sub Tank certamic coils (too little too late) replacement glass for I have no friggin idea and a Star Wars Key Ring.
> View attachment 60018



Been so long cant even rember what glass is for hahaha. 
I think you recieved a time capsule there uncle rob.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/16)

And then a big surprise from Fasttech in the same parcel and that's the D Box 75W https://www.fasttech.com/p/4583200
Landed cost around the R850 mark... and it appears to have YiHi 75W chip (well one that appears identical to it) and the finish is pretty damn good. It also came with a matching drip tip but I'm not a fan of the small drip tips... but this is probably the best buy I have ever gotten from Fasttech... whether it will last remains to be seen and the YiHi (if it is an authentic) is a little slower to respond than I'm used to but it seems to work just fine and has all the features I have on my SX Mini.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## E.T. (6/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then a big surprise from Fasttech in the same parcel and that's the D Box 75W https://www.fasttech.com/p/4583200
> Landed cost around the R850 mark... and it appears to have YiHi 75W chip (well one that appears identical to it) and the finish is pretty damn good. It also came with a matching drip tip but I'm not a fan of the small drip tips... but this is probably the best buy I have ever gotten from Fasttech... whether it will last remains to be seen and the YiHi (if it is an authentic) is a little slower to respond than I'm used to but it seems to work just fine and has all the features I have on my SX Mini.
> View attachment 60019
> View attachment 60020
> ...



that is a sexy mod!! hope it lasts because it looks epic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (6/7/16)

The glass looks like it's for an avo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then a big surprise from Fasttech in the same parcel and that's the D Box 75W https://www.fasttech.com/p/4583200
> Landed cost around the R850 mark... and it appears to have YiHi 75W chip (well one that appears identical to it) and the finish is pretty damn good. It also came with a matching drip tip but I'm not a fan of the small drip tips... but this is probably the best buy I have ever gotten from Fasttech... whether it will last remains to be seen and the YiHi (if it is an authentic) is a little slower to respond than I'm used to but it seems to work just fine and has all the features I have on my SX Mini.
> View attachment 60019
> View attachment 60020
> ...


OOOh!!! Is that made from wood?

And a Boba Fett keyring is totally wicked, well played Darth Fisher.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/16)

Vape_r said:


> The glass looks like it's for an avo



Ahhhhh YES it is indeed for the Avo! Thanks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/16)

Stosta said:


> OOOh!!! Is that made from wood?
> 
> And a Boba Fett keyring is totally wicked, well played Darth Fisher.



No it looks like the body is acrylic or resin... so impressed with it do far...

I have a few Star Wars and Star Trek Key rings... not sure what I will do with them but when I spot them on Fasttech I can't help myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (6/7/16)

How long did the order from Fasttech take to arrive @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/16)

Silent Echo said:


> How long did the order from Fasttech take to arrive @Rob Fisher ?



A month and a half... for some reason it came via Germany... I may have selected the faster shipping option...


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No it looks like the body is acrylic or resin... so impressed with it do far...
> 
> I have a few Star Wars and Star Trek Key rings... not sure what I will do with them but when I spot them on Fasttech I can't help myself.


I can relate, have so much Star Wars stuff its ridiculous. Sadly my Trekkie collection is almost non-existent though.

Trying to watch Star Trek The Next Generation at the moment, but Picard is weird and the 80s hair is too distracting. But I loved Enterprise with Captain Archer. That was too cool!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Finally got my stuff from Fasttech!! One month later and then I ordered 5 glass replacements for my iJoy Tornado that I don't have anymore....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Frikkie6000 (6/7/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Finally got my stuff from Fasttech!! One month later and then I ordered 5 glass replacements for my iJoy Tornado that I don't have anymore....



May I ask where you got the Spare glass from for the tornado ? I have the tornado, not the nano, but no spare glass and I am very afraid of murphy and his ways.


----------



## RiaanRed (6/7/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> May I ask where you got the Spare glass from for the tornado ? I have the tornado, not the nano, but no spare glass and I am very afraid of murphy and his ways.


All of this is imported from www.fasttech.com but keep your eyes on this forum as I will be giving these 5 replacement glasses away...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (6/7/16)

Vape Mail baaaaaaaabbbbbbbyyyyyyy

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 9


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/7/16)

My new toy

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Chezzig (6/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> My new toy
> 
> View attachment 60046


 aaah, cant see the pic


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/7/16)

Pic uploaded


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Pic uploaded


Unpacked and set up pic please @Sickboy77 ! Awesome stuff buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/7/16)

Only problem tho.... opened the sealed rx and found it had nasty long scratch on top and screws look someone tried to open them... taking back to @Sir Vape just now so they can swop it out for me


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Only problem tho.... opened the sealed rx and found it had nasty long scratch on top and screws look someone tried to open them... taking back to @Sir Vape just now so they can swop it out for me


Owww... Sad days!


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/7/16)

I know was so amped to test her out this morning... saw issues and put straight back into box


----------



## Nimatek (6/7/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Vape Mail baaaaaaaabbbbbbbyyyyyyy
> 
> View attachment 60031
> View attachment 60032
> View attachment 60031


Snap! 

Check the juice in sunlight when you have it in a tank, purple sheen. Looks too good to vape, but it didn't stop me 

Also the inbuilt charger on the 150 is quite good actually. Just need to see if I can find the key combo to show voltage of the batteries.

Loving the mod however

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (6/7/16)

Nimatek said:


> Snap!
> 
> Check the juice in sunlight when you have it in a tank, purple sheen. Looks too good to vape, but it didn't stop me
> 
> ...


Noticed the purple sheen I'm sure it's the reflection of the device in the sunlight.

Looks awesome though


----------



## Nimatek (6/7/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Noticed the purple sheen I'm sure it's the reflection of the device in the sunlight.
> 
> Looks awesome though


Nope, doesn't happen with my normal juices  If it did , that would have been an awesome bonus


----------



## Roodt (6/7/16)

New toy not very shiny, but strong .
Smok TFV4mini chucking major clouds

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/7/16)

Vape Mail....
Recived our order today from the Trinity Tank Group buy so im sure you will see a few Trinity Caps poping up here over the coming days.
These are really beautiful pieces.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rossouw (6/7/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Noticed the purple sheen I'm sure it's the reflection of the device in the sunlight.
> 
> Looks awesome though


I noticed this with my DIY juices aswell, it is the Grape concentrate that gives off the purple sheen


----------



## DrSirus-88 (6/7/16)

Rossouw said:


> I noticed this with my DIY juices aswell, it is the Grape concentrate that gives off the purple sheen



That's epic man. Received a lot of comments about it today on my travels


----------



## Rossouw (7/7/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> That's epic man. Received a lot of comments about it today on my travels


That tends to happen... people like purple juice


----------



## Throat Punch (8/7/16)

Thank for the glass drip tip order @Clouds4Days Lovin' my setup right here! Super smooth group buy - and looking forward to the next one! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/7/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (8/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 60246


These "Snakes" are the best, east to build on, easy to wick and excellent flavor.


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/7/16)

Deckie said:


> These "Snakes" are the best, east to build on, easy to wick and excellent flavor.


Yea loving mine already


----------



## Pixstar (8/7/16)

Thanks @Opus3 and @Rhapsody for the prize! Within 10 minutes I had dripped Serenade on a fresh wick, just as excellent as Rhapsody. Looking forward to the rest too! Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Zahz (9/7/16)

Vape Mail Baby!!!   Thanks to @GearBest.com 

Loving this black and red combo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/7/16)

Zahz said:


> Vape Mail Baby!!!   Thanks to @GearBest.com
> 
> Loving this black and red combo



Gees you lucky bud. Mines still sitting in customs.


----------



## Zahz (9/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Gees you lucky bud. Mines still sitting in customs.


Mines did take quite a while at our durmail hub so I was expecting to cough up but lucky there was no charge

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakey (9/7/16)

Finally!!! At at a fraction of a price compared to other vendors selling em thanks to zunaid @The eCigStore 




My new baby has arrived

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/7/16)

Jakey said:


> Finally!!! At at a fraction of a price compared to other vendors selling em thanks to zunaid @The eCigStore
> 
> View attachment 60300
> 
> ...


Oh! This is where I should have posted 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (9/7/16)

Thanks @Jakey for pointing that out 

Hope you're happy now? 

Finally got my hands on a blue q class. Thanks to my courier @Jakey and to @The eCigStore for bringing them in at such a great price!







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar (9/7/16)

Jakey said:


> Finally!!! At at a fraction of a price compared to other vendors selling em thanks to zunaid @The eCigStore
> 
> View attachment 60300
> 
> ...


Mind letting us know what fraction that is?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (9/7/16)

Pixstar said:


> Mind letting us know what fraction that is?


7.5 tenths

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/7/16)

Jakey said:


> 7.5 tenths


Good price! From the website price I thought it was 9,1 tenths. Nice.


----------



## Jakey (9/7/16)

Pixstar said:


> Good price! From the website price I thought it was 9,1 tenths. Nice.


My math is shit. But I could just be close... Seen it go @3750 elsewhere


----------



## Pixstar (9/7/16)

Jakey said:


> My math is shit. But I could just be close... Seen it go @3750 elsewhere


Oh wow, I was comparing it to R3295 then. Either way, nice mod at a good price!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (9/7/16)

Awesome concentrates at an awesome price and excellent service. Thank you so much for my free custard on the right as well @rvdwesth . You have gained a loyal customer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (11/7/16)

Oooooh yeah!!! International Vape Mail Baby! Shoutout to @Clouds4Days for the smoothest, always up to date Group buy!!! Thank you so much man!!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/7/16)

Vape Mail baby....
Decided to give Diy a try again after 4 months. Thanks to @Richio from Blck Vapour for helping sort me out and giving me advice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape Mail baby....
> Decided to give Diy a try again after 4 months. Thanks to @Richio from Blck Vapour for helping sort me out and giving me advice.
> View attachment 60475


Great stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/7/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Enjoy.



Thanks will try @Andre 

Been learning alot here so decided to give it another shot. Last time i didnt know there was a diffrence in brands so bought anything and tried my own recipes.
Epic fail 

Now ive searched recipes and bought the right concentrates so lets see

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soprono (11/7/16)

After a good ol wait, this beauty finally arrived, thanks @KieranD for bringing in these bad boys, the V3 is a real stunner.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks will try @Andre
> 
> Been learning alot here so decided to give it another shot. Last time i didnt know there was a diffrence in brands so bought anything and tried my own recipes.
> Epic fail
> ...


Yeah, that is how I started out first time (almost 3 years ago) too. Epic fail as well. This time I decided to only do tried and tested recipes, which suit my taste profile and learn from there. Has been a huge success so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (12/7/16)

Soprono said:


> After a good ol wait, this beauty finally arrived, thanks @KieranD for bringing in these bad boys, the V3 is a real stunner.
> 
> View attachment 60491


Its not blue.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono (12/7/16)

Cobrali said:


> Its not blue..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I have the red cloud cap and drip tip  Just didnt want to put it on for a picture haha.


----------



## Cobrali (12/7/16)

Soprono said:


> I have the red cloud cap and drip tip  Just didnt want to put it on for a picture haha.


Mod still not blue.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie (12/7/16)

Vape Mail .... Thanks @Sickboy77 

Can't wait to try them & thanks for the free sample.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/7/16)

Deckie said:


> Vape Mail .... Thanks @Sickboy77
> 
> Can't wait to try them & thanks for the free sample.
> View attachment 60518


Pleasure bud, enjoy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (12/7/16)

I don't usually boast about how small mine is compared to everyone else, but it's that small!







Another mail from @Heaven Gifts to review!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/7/16)

Stosta said:


> I don't usually boast about how small mine is compared to everyone else, but it's that small!
> 
> View attachment 60525
> 
> ...


Lol your small toys  how she vape?


----------



## Stosta (12/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Lol your small toys  how she vape?


So far so good!

Will be interesting to see how long the battery lasts, as its only 900mah. But I love my MTL devices and this thing is giving some great flavour and even a little cloud or two!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (12/7/16)

Just picked this up from @Tchwank247 today ( drip tips mine ). Looking forward to building it tonight

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Chezzig (12/7/16)

Thank-you @Sickboy77  and a little sample of whats to come  CID is delicious !!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig (12/7/16)

And a little spoil from Vape Club

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (12/7/16)

So I pasted this into my newbie recommendation thread but it was actually meant for here!

Here is my First ever lot of VapeMail Courtesy of Atomix vapes:


 

Out of those three flavours I like the Orion but it's too sweet and I can't do more than a tank at a time. 
The Voodoo Sub Zero is actually the best of the lot, I thought it was sweet at first and was confused but then after a few vapes realized it was the leftover Orion making it sweet! attachFull60572
The Pangalactic Gargleblaster was a disappointment. Maybe I'm doing it wrong but the flavours just not there like the other two. 

I then found out that I have another Friendly Neighbourhood Vape store less than 5Km from where I live so I stopped by to pay a visit and thanks to the helpful chap at the counter picked up these three flavours. Can't speak for the other two but I'm currently smoking the Coffee Cake and it's wonderful! I suppose it helps that I'm a bit of a coffee addict!



 

Thanks for the Help VapeCartel!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (12/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> Thank-you @Sickboy77  and a little sample of whats to come  CID is delicious !!!!
> 
> View attachment 60562


Yip I agree @Chezzig , @Sickboy77 's CID is absolutely delicious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig (12/7/16)

Deckie said:


> Yip I agree @Chezzig , @Sickboy77 's CID is absolutely delicious.


 Def going to need more of this !!! Nice to hear from you @Deckie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (12/7/16)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> So I pasted this into my newbie recommendation thread but it was actually meant for here!
> 
> Here is my First ever lot of VapeMail Courtesy of Atomix vapes:
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fred1sa (12/7/16)

pp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (12/7/16)

fred1sa said:


> pp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (12/7/16)

Paulie said:


> Glad you enjoying it



Top notch my man, will definitely be trying more of your flavours in the future. Got my eye on the Lemon Ice Tea and Pear flavours next.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ErnstZA (12/7/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Wendyvz (12/7/16)

How awesome is this!!! Finally got my starter kit whooooohoooo thanks Daddy @Ernest 

Xoxo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (12/7/16)

Wendyvz said:


> How awesome is this!!! Finally got my starter kit whooooohoooo thanks Daddy @Ernest
> 
> Xoxo


Great stuff. All the best with your vaping journey. Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wendyvz (12/7/16)

All set up and ready to vape! !!! I'm so lucky to have someone to guide me through this(@Ernest ) 

THANKS AGAIN DAD MWAS

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## PsyCLown (13/7/16)

Deckie said:


> Vape Mail .... Thanks @Sickboy77
> 
> Can't wait to try them & thanks for the free sample.
> View attachment 60518



Nice!

Hahaha @Sickboy77 you should start another line and call it Lucy  lol


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Nice!
> 
> Hahaha @Sickboy77 you should start another line and call it Lucy  lol


HEHE


----------



## kimbo (13/7/16)

Have some happy group buyers today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/7/16)

kimbo said:


> Have some happy group buyers today
> 
> View attachment 60615



Myself one of them !! Can't wait.


----------



## Petrus (13/7/16)

kimbo said:


> Have some happy group buyers today
> 
> View attachment 60615


@kimbo, dibs on that squonker

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ettiennedj (13/7/16)

Vape Mail Baby!! 

So Stoked about the Avocado and cant wait to start building! Thanks @KieranD & @SAVapeGear !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/16)

I've had this Slug mod for a tad over a year but never really used it because I just could find anything that looked good on it, then I found this Comp Lyfe Battle edition whatchamacallit RDA at Vape King and now it's just clouds, clouds everywhere

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 7


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/7/16)

@BumbleBee is that drip tip removable


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @BumbleBee is that drip tip removable


It is, and it's a piece of art

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/7/16)

It looks awesome would look great with an abalone mod!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  High speed delivery from China (Gearbest)... fastest delivery ever from China! 6th July dispatch... arrived today!

Zero Mini... but the little manual is all in chinese and I can't figure how to open it to insert a battery... will haul out the screwdrivers just now...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  High speed delivery from China (Gearbest)... fastest delivery ever from China! 6th July dispatch... arrived today!
> 
> Zero Mini... but the little manual is all in chinese and I can't figure how to open it to insert a battery... will haul out the screwdrivers just now...
> View attachment 60711
> View attachment 60712


Oooh that's pretty


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/16)

OK it wasn't really the one I ordered... I wanted one of the more colorful ones... but at least I worked out how to put a battery in... just pull hard on the cover (like a Minkin) and bingo... it's a neat looking mod with very nice buttons... 60 watt.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it wasn't really the one I ordered... I wanted one of the more colorful ones... but at least I worked out how to put a battery in... just pull hard on the cover (like a Minkin) and bingo... it's a neat looking mod with very nice buttons... 60 watt.
> View attachment 60714
> View attachment 60715



Build quailty looks pretty good and i like those buttons uncle rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Build quailty looks pretty good and i like those buttons uncle rob.



Yip i'm quite impressed with it... cute and neat and the buttons are great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (14/7/16)

Got me some vape mail from Vaper's Corner  First impressions of this juice is really tasty. Biggest dropper bottle I have ever seen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Robert Howes (14/7/16)

and another 213 added to the family. Now to find some drip tips to compliment and maybe a nice blue dotmod for this one.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Jarred (14/7/16)

Got home from gym and I found these beauts waiting for me! So keen to get started
View attachment 60769

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (14/7/16)

Jarred said:


> View attachment 60768
> Got home from gym and I found these beauts waiting for me! So keen to get started
> View attachment 60769


What an awesome mail! I'm really jealous right about now! Seems all my vapemail these days is either cotton and wire or ****ed up in one way or another!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/16)

kimbo said:


> Have some happy group buyers today
> 
> View attachment 60615



FOMO  I want a triade


----------



## Mozia (14/7/16)

My first ever VapeMail!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## wiesbang (14/7/16)

This Mage!!! Love it love it love it!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

The all new Lemo 3... RBA and it also has a deck that takes commercial coils... and the Chicken Dinner part is it takes cCell coils so now I have a 4ml tank with cCells that appears to be leak proof and airlock proof... it's early days with the tank but so far so good!




3 x 18650 Power Bank... can charge my iPhone and my Mods!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MR_F (15/7/16)

@Clouder Nice Pic of the Pico with the ocean in the background

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (15/7/16)

Thanx @MR_F !

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/7/16)

Vape mail baby, RX200 with nice 510

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice (15/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Vape mail baby, RX200 with nice 510
> 
> View attachment 60842


Liking the red for some reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (15/7/16)

This...




just arrived, can't wait to get them up and running. 
Thank you @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/7/16)

Ernest said:


> This...
> 
> View attachment 60845
> 
> ...



Nice...
Is it his and hers? Or his and his....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/7/16)

Ernest said:


> This...
> 
> View attachment 60845
> 
> ...



I bet you cant wait to start sucking on those 2 nipples @Ernest

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (15/7/16)

Ernest said:


> This...
> 
> View attachment 60845
> 
> ...


Stunning! Congrats and enjoy. I need a small vape meet to test one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/16)

First bottle of Slug Juice to come out of the production batch ever! Slug Juice will hit the shelves in a couple of weeks! Thanks for the first bottle @ET!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## kevkev (15/7/16)

Leprechaun mail! Thank you @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (15/7/16)

kevkev said:


> Leprechaun mail! Thank you @Justin Pattrick
> 
> View attachment 60866


Congrats. Beautiful. Appropriate colour for the brand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Lushen (15/7/16)

kevkev said:


> Leprechaun mail! Thank you @Justin Pattrick
> 
> View attachment 60866


 
Congrats, that looks stunning and the drip tip is awesome!
It hits like a truck, doesn't it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (15/7/16)

Lushen said:


> Congrats, that looks stunning and the drip tip is awesome!
> It hits like a truck, doesn't it?



It sure does! Thanks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Vape mail baby, RX200 with nice 510
> 
> View attachment 60842


Was nice while it lasted.... dead and saw it has juice inside battery chamber, love it when u buy stuff from someone and they tune nah bra its all working..... Carma is a *****!!!! So lets see if seller sorts it out...


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Was nice while it lasted.... dead and saw it has juice inside battery chamber, love it when u buy stuff from someone and they tune nah bra its all working..... Carma is a *****!!!! So lets see if seller sorts it out...



That's a kak one bud. Im very skeptical when i buy a mod. If its not from a good well known source i stay clear.
Ive been done in with a mod too bud and it sucks big time.

Hope the seller sorts you out bud and gives you your cash back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/7/16)

Vape Mail Baby !!!

Thanks @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Mac75 (15/7/16)

Thanks @Justin Pattrick @SAVapeGear 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Lushen (15/7/16)

Mac75 said:


> Thanks @Justin patrick @SAVapeGear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely awesome and I love the custom initials as well. Congrats!

What atty is that?


----------



## Mac75 (15/7/16)

Lushen said:


> Absolutely awesome and I love the custom initials as well. Congrats!
> 
> What atty is that?



Thanks @Lushen. Its a troll v2 supplied by @SAVapeGear and drilled by @Justin Pattrick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (15/7/16)

Mac75 said:


> Thanks @Lushen. Its a troll v2 supplied by @SAVapeGear and drilled by @Justin Pattrick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very cool. Let us know how it works as a BF atty please. I might need to add it to my arsenal.


----------



## Mac75 (15/7/16)

Lushen said:


> Very cool. Let us know how it works as a BF atty please. I might need to add it to my arsenal.



I have a parallel kanthal build in it. 30g. 0.4ohms. Airflow closed quiet a bit. Vape is cool to warmish. Great flavour and decent clouds. Im more of a flavour chaser and this troll is delivering. The juice well is huge so no chance of over squonking. You can also see the juice flow from the top of the drip tip. Add it to your arsenal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (15/7/16)

Mac75 said:


> I have a parallel kanthal build in it. 30g. 0.4ohms. Airflow closed quiet a bit. Vape is cool to warmish. Great flavour and decent clouds. Im more of a flavour chaser and this troll is delivering. The juice well is huge so no chance of over squonking. You can also see the juice flow from the top of the drip tip. Add it to your arsenal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damnit, you have just given me another project... And so the research begins on the troll...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soprono (16/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Vape mail baby, RX200 with nice 510
> 
> View attachment 60842



Hey man, mind me asking who sold it to you? Can pm me too please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/7/16)

Soprono said:


> Hey man, mind me asking who sold it to you? Can pm me too please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Dweezil


----------



## Deckie (16/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> @Dweezil


That's the way - put he's name out there, serves him right.


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/7/16)

Deckie said:


> That's the way - put he's name out there, serves him right.


Seems it started working again, but for how long i dunno... I need to strip it and give it a good clean, @Dweezil did say he would try sort me out. So lets hope it keeps working now then all good. Just bummed my 2nd rx in a row has issues....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zahz (18/7/16)

VAPE MAIL from @Heaven Gifts 



Some Vape bands for the tanks since they always seem to take a walk when i'm around my friends 





A new cover for my Rx200, absolutely amazed by this cover, just what i have been looking for. The quality is great and looks and feels good. Now i can enjoy the red and black colors on the mod and be rest assured

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/7/16)

Thanks @Vapers Corner 

Now I am locked and loaded with my old time favorite juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (19/7/16)

Vape mail from Vape Cartel! Metropolis tank, Nugget Mod and ELP Special Reserve. The Special Reserve is delicious in the Metropolis tank!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## moolies86 (19/7/16)

Tornado nano and blueberry smackaroon

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tyler-durden (19/7/16)

Should make about 1 liter juice lol. So simple to mix these one shot concentrates.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Keyaam (19/7/16)

Tyler-durden said:


> View attachment 61277
> Should make about 1 liter juice lol. So simple to mix these one shot concentrates.



Where did you purchase these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (19/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> First bottle of Slug Juice to come out of the production batch ever! Slug Juice will hit the shelves in a couple of weeks! Thanks for the first bottle @ET!
> View attachment 60856



Remind us whats in it.

So is this your new joose mascot?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## wiesbang (19/7/16)

Vape mail/pick up baby!

Coil master V4 coiling kit from VapeAfrica.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tyler-durden (19/7/16)

Keyaam said:


> Where did you purchase these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it from chefsflavours in the UK I didn't pay for shipping because they had a coupon. I paid about R370 I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/16)

Spydro said:


> Remind us whats in it.
> 
> So is this your new joose mascot?
> 
> View attachment 61292



Hehehe... Fruit Loops with more Lemon... just hits the spot and everyone that has tested my sample has stolen some!


----------



## Casper (20/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> Vape mail/pick up baby!
> 
> Coil master V4 coiling kit from VapeAfrica.


NICE!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (20/7/16)

Been a while





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/7/16)

Zegee said:


> Been a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MOD!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/7/16)

W


Zegee said:


> Been a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What mod is that?


----------



## Stosta (20/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> W
> 
> What mod is that?


http://vaperite.co.za/product/lost-vape-triade-dna200-mod/

If I'm not mistaken


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/7/16)

Stosta said:


> http://vaperite.co.za/product/lost-vape-triade-dna200-mod/
> 
> If I'm not mistaken


SOOOOOO PRETTY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/7/16)

.
Vape Mail .... Thanks @Sickboy77

A *sample of Apple Cake juice* was included with the package but unfortunately not in the pic.
@Sickboy77 called me the day after he posted to confirm if the parcel was received and if everything was in good order - now that's great service. THANKS.
.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (20/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Vape Mail .... Thanks @Sickboy77
> 
> A *sample of Apple Cake juice* was included with the package but unfortunately not in the pic.
> ...


I just finished the last of my Apple Cake and I am a Sad Panda! Lucky I have some CID arriving tomorrow for some nomness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Whoooo Hoooo
FASTECH
8 June to 20 July

tomorrow will be collecting my
Wotofo Tripple twisted 420 box mod and few other goodies.
so excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/7/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Vape Mail .... Thanks @Sickboy77
> 
> A *sample of Apple Cake juice* was included with the package but unfortunately not in the pic.
> ...


Only a pleasure, enjoy your CID and sample

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/7/16)

Stosta said:


> I just finished the last of my Apple Cake and I am a Sad Panda! Lucky I have some CID arriving tomorrow for some nomness.


You should have tuned me bud, would have sent u some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (20/7/16)

Tyler-durden said:


> View attachment 61277
> Should make about 1 liter juice lol. So simple to mix these one shot concentrates.


Got my diy mixes today to make Rhodonite but definately like the idea of just adding VG PG and Nic. Wish the guys locally would start something like that.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler-durden (20/7/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Got my diy mixes today to make Rhodonite but definately like the idea of just adding VG PG and Nic. Wish the guys locally would start something like that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


I dont think they would offer this anytime soon. They would be losing out. I would definitely buy it again though.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/7/16)

Vape juice pick up ....

This time we gone international baby.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (21/7/16)

Decided to try my hand at a little DYI so got this little pack yesterday from Blckvapour. Thanks @Richio your service was amazing, placed the order yesterday morning and by 4 I had new toys to play with. 




It sucks though cause now I have to wait for juice to steep before trying it out on this, that I picked up from Vape Club a little earlier in the day too




Bank account is a sad little puppy today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (21/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape juice pick up ....
> 
> This time we gone international baby.
> 
> View attachment 61414


Classy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/7/16)

As punishment for not bowing down to my omnipotence, I sent one of my staff on a quest. His goal was to venture to the beach lands, keeping himself safe from the kamikaze mobs we call taxi drivers, and return to my kingdom with an elixir that would satisfy his King, so that I may show mercy on his wretched soul!

He passed with flying colours!




Thanks @Sickboy77 ! I absolutely adore the CID in these cold winter months! Will let you know how the Cereal Crunch and Screamin' Pear go down! You are awesome my friend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/7/16)

Stosta said:


> As punishment for not bowing down to my omnipotence, I sent one of my staff on a quest. His goal was to venture to the beach lands, keeping himself safe from the kamikaze mobs we call taxi drivers, and return to my kingdom with an elixir that would satisfy his King, so that I may show mercy on his wretched soul!
> 
> He passed with flying colours!
> 
> ...


Pleasure bud, enjoy CID and looking forward to your feedback


----------



## Andre (21/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape juice pick up ....
> 
> This time we gone international baby.
> 
> View attachment 61414


Wow, that looks like a Louis XIV Cognac. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Pleasure bud, enjoy CID and looking forward to your feedback


Seeing more and more of your juices! And great mentions too. When are you releasing officially as a vendor?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/7/16)

Andre said:


> Seeing more and more of your juices! And great mentions too. When are you releasing officially as a vendor?


Sup bud, I will be releasing in the next couple weeks. Just sorting out some stuff b4 I release to any stores

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (21/7/16)

Thanks @SAVapeGear, for the amazing deal, @hands, as usual your drip tips rock. I will play over the weekend and write a decent review.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/7/16)

Andre said:


> Wow, that looks like a Louis XIV Cognac. Enjoy.



It does. The pacaging is amazing on this juice and so is the flavour.
Its a Tiramisu cake drizzled in bourbon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silent Echo (21/7/16)

Nautilus X from Vape Club! Bought it specifically for the Nugget

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (21/7/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Nautilus X from Vape Club! Bought it specifically for the Nugget
> 
> View attachment 61443



Hi all,

I just created a thread in Vape clubs forum, Just wanted to know if anyone has experience with buying from them online and being in Cape town?

How long it took from placing the order to receiving the goods etc?


----------



## PsiSan (21/7/16)

Aww that nuget looks awesome with the Nautilus X


----------



## Chezzig (21/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just created a thread in Vape clubs forum, Just wanted to know if anyone has experience with buying from them online and being in Cape town?
> 
> How long it took from placing the order to receiving the goods etc?


 Im in JHB and I get my orders Next day  They great to deal with and their pricing is Really, Really good !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (21/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> Im in JHB and I get my orders Next day  They great to deal with and their pricing is Really, Really good !!!



All I have heard thus far are good things, so I will follow through, thanks @Chezzig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (21/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> All I have heard thus far are good things, so I will follow through, thanks @Chezzig


Yeah from Durban I have received nothing but perfection from them, so sure they won't let you down that side!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (21/7/16)

Stosta said:


> As punishment for not bowing down to my omnipotence, I sent one of my staff on a quest. His goal was to venture to the beach lands, keeping himself safe from the kamikaze mobs we call taxi drivers, and return to my kingdom with an elixir that would satisfy his King, so that I may show mercy on his wretched soul!
> 
> He passed with flying colours!
> 
> ...



You. 

Have. 

Screaming. 

PEAR!

Please tell me you like it because @Sickboy77 reckons it ain't all that but the sample he gave me literally lasted 20min. 2 tanks and poof gone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (21/7/16)

Andre said:


> Seeing more and more of your juices! And great mentions too. When are you releasing officially as a vendor?



More so, when are you getting yourself some Andre? 
Drop me a PM, I'll be happy to part with 30ml of CID and send it your way  
Only condition is, if you like it spread the word and buy some.


----------



## Andre (21/7/16)

Greyz said:


> More so, when are you getting yourself some Andre?
> Drop me a PM, I'll be happy to part with 30ml of CID and send it your way
> Only condition is, if you like it spread the word and buy some.


Hehe, as soon as he is official, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Greyz (21/7/16)

Andre said:


> Hehe, as soon as he is official, but thanks for the offer.



No probz, the offer stands if you want a sample before he goes "live"


----------



## morras (21/7/16)

What is the odds of me getting that 30 ml of CID before it goes live , also will it be available in 100 ml once it is on the shelves ?


----------



## Greyz (21/7/16)

morras said:


> What is the odds of me getting that 30 ml of CID before it goes live , also will it be available in 100 ml once it is on the shelves ?



Drop me a PM and we can arrange something bud


----------



## JB1987 (21/7/16)

So I picked up a Limitless Plus from Vape King yesterday. This is one amazing RDTA! It shines on a dual build, currently running SS Fused Claptons at 0.2 ohms and the flavour is amazing (although it gets hot as hell). I have the Avo 24 as well and it's perfect with a single build. So I just had to get the perfect dual atty

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (21/7/16)

Forgot to mention, I also met @Paulie yesterday, amazing guy and he got me all excited about VapeCon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (21/7/16)

Fetch Mail from @Frostbite 
A Target Mini Kit and a Gold coloured Dotmod.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (21/7/16)

Vape mail from Vape Cartel. Trying to hold out untill Vapecon 2016.....but not succeeding

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2 | Creative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (21/7/16)

I got some vape mail as well today, at last! Was an order from Gearbest ^^

So basically what it all is...

5x 30ml square bottles
Ceramic Tweezers (blue)
Kuro Concept Coil Jig (YAY! 1mm to 4mm in .5 increments)
26g NiChrome Wire
24g Stainless Steel 316L Wire
Twisted Kanthal Wire (28g x3)
Twisted Kanthal Wire (2x Twisted and 1x Ribbon)
Twisted Kanthal Wire (2x Ribbon Wire Twisted)
2x Drip Tips (One Dotmod clone and one Glass... I like the glass one)
"Alien Clapton" rods
Clapton rods

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (21/7/16)

DaveH said:


> Fetch Mail from @Frostbite
> A Target Mini Kit and a Gold coloured Dotmod.
> 
> View attachment 61521
> ...


Keen to know how that kit performs


----------



## DaveH (21/7/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Keen to know how that kit performs


Here are my first impresssions http://www.ecigssa.co.za/impressions-of-the-target-mini-kit.t26123/
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Nautilus X from Vape Club! Bought it specifically for the Nugget
> 
> View attachment 61443



Nice @Silent Echo 
Please share your thoughts on the NautilusX when youve had a chance to use it for a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/7/16)

Saving up for Vapecon 2016 is not going according to plan



Thanks Vape King

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Switchy (22/7/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Vape mail from Vape Cartel. Trying to hold out untill Vapecon 2016.....but not succeeding
> View attachment 61527


Am I the only one seeing the difference in colour of the two bottles on the right?
And its the same juice?

I take it the one is maybe just older than the other?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (22/7/16)

Switchy said:


> Am I the only one seeing the difference in colour of the two bottles on the right?
> And its the same juice?
> 
> I take it the one is maybe just older than the other?


One has probably had an extra week or two of steeping!


----------



## picautomaton (22/7/16)

Stosta said:


> One has probably had an extra week or two of steeping!



or one has a higher level of nicotine


----------



## Petrus (22/7/16)

Got myself the AWZU dripper for testing DIY juices, and must say I am sooooo impressed.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stosta (22/7/16)

Petrus said:


> Got myself the AWZU dripper for testing DIY juices, and must say I am sooooo impressed.
> View attachment 61599


This is an awesome looking little juice-tasting setup @Petrus !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (22/7/16)

Stosta said:


> This is an awesome looking little juice-tasting setup @Petrus !


I must admit I am sitting here sucking on some DIY Bakery that has steeped for 3 weeks and I think my sample is almost gone, really good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/7/16)

Switchy said:


> Am I the only one seeing the difference in colour of the two bottles on the right?
> And its the same juice?
> 
> I take it the one is maybe just older than the other?


My nic level is currently 1.5mg. Unfortunately there are no local vendors that cater for that nowdays. One bottle is 0mg and the other is 3mg nic hence the difference in colour. I just mix the two to get my sweet spot…..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/7/16)

And derailed again..... At least I`ll be able to make my juice last longer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Well not quite VapeMail but rather shop mail 

A white Pico kit and two LG Browns. And a free vape band. From Vaperite Blubird. 




At least @Rob Fisher will be happy that I finally got a Pico. Hehe

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/7/16)

3rd rx.... 3rd time lucky I hope, thanks @Greyz for the great deal u gave me

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (23/7/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> 3rd rx.... 3rd time lucky I hope, thanks @Greyz for the great deal u gave me
> 
> View attachment 61667


For you my friend, I kill da bull!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (23/7/16)

Silver said:


> Well not quite VapeMail but rather shop mail
> 
> A white Pico kit and two LG Browns. And a free vape band. From Vaperite Blubird.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, awesome little kit. I just piffed my kit - so will look out for a new one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

The little Pico has been set up. Melo3 Mini has had it's obligatory sunlight bath. 




Love the Vaperite packet in the background. 'Stop smoking Start Vaping'. Love it. 

Loaded it with the supplied 0.5 ohm coil to start and my 'strawberry ice' blend which I know well. 

So far I a quite impressed. Very easy to use. Good favour at 30Watts. I am fussy about crispness and it's pretty good so far 

Minor concern on the limited juice capacity and the mod may be just a tad too small. Hehe. But I like it a lot and the white looks fabulous. I think I will have a great use for this mod over time. 

I know Mr Fisher will make me get the good CCell Ceramics but I will get there. I think my batch may have been bad ones. 

Been a while since I've posted in this thread. Its Lovely to get new gear! Am enjoying it. So cool.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Two observations:




1. The Pico is tiny. It's even slightly shorter than the very small Aio! It even fits standing upright inside my man bag. Hehe

2. Oh my gosh. The juice is nearly finished. My word. And this is only the 0.5 ohm coil. Wow. I've only been puffing the odd puff here and there. Although I did notice shortly after I filled the level dropped a bit presumably the dry coil that sucked up some juice. Lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/7/16)

Todays shop mail:

From vape cartel Kings Crest Dutchess Reserve and all coiled out, Twisted Messes 2 with a 5wrap juggernaut coil, EZ dripper for my drip and driving and 3 spools of nichrome for my coil building adventure ahead.










From Cloud lounge Vapery the latest Creamy Clouds Bubbly Creme Soda Float, Milky Strawberry Ice Cream, Dark Vapor's The Dark Side and Lady Luck and a spool of 26ga Nichrome.






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ettiennedj (23/7/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> My nic level is currently 1.5mg. Unfortunately there are no local vendors that cater for that nowdays. One bottle is 0mg and the other is 3mg nic hence the difference in colour. I just mix the two to get my sweet spot…..


Totally agree. For me the 3mg is not also strong on the throaght but somewhat dulls the flavours. Noticed though that this varies from juice to juice. All my DIY is mixed to 1.5 mg if not 0

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/16)

Silver said:


> Well not quite VapeMail but rather shop mail
> 
> A white Pico kit and two LG Browns. And a free vape band. From Vaperite Blubird.
> 
> ...



Very happy Hi Ho @Silver! I hope you go cCell coils for it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/16)

Safely home from Kimberly and some Vape Mail to greet me! Top up stock of XXX and BF 200 watt squonker!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (24/7/16)

Nice @Rob Fisher.
You have to inform me whenever you have a clear-out sale.
I can confirm my attendance and devoted business beforehand.
Might stare some divorce papers in the face on my return home but rummaging through your collection might make it worthwhile.
How many mods do you currently own if I may ask?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (24/7/16)

Got some new vapemail from vicious ant  new duke stabalized wood mod  it fits in nicley with the m17️












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/16)

KZOR said:


> How many mods do you currently own if I may ask?



39 @KZOR.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tashreeq14 (24/7/16)

ChadB said:


> Off to New York on Monday and just finished my 100ml LP - MMM so had to take a drive to Vape Club for some 12mg's.
> I've had a few juices from the VM range and i'm excited to try the Peach Rooibos.
> Now to decide which juices will accompany me to NY
> View attachment 58846


Wow that is a decision you will think about... but no matter what you will find it awesome


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/16)

Paulie said:


> Got some new vapemail from vicious ant  new duke stabalized wood mod  it fits in nicley with the m17️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG @Paulie that's insanely beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/7/16)

Went to work to do OT and on the way there I decided to stop by blubird centre and pick up some juice from Vaperite!  






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/16)

Ceramic Coil Wars continue... new batch of 0.6 SS cCells with Hex Juice holes and CoilArt Ceramic Coils to test!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> My nic level is currently 1.5mg. Unfortunately there are no local vendors that cater for that nowdays. One bottle is 0mg and the other is 3mg nic hence the difference in colour. I just mix the two to get my sweet spot…..


I feel you, i'm currently a 2mg guy, some juices i will add some VG if needed, others are fine at 3mg. But DIY between 1.5 and 2mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/7/16)

Finally  authentic kayfun 5 arrived  






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Finally  authentic kayfun 5 arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is amazing @Yiannaki 
Am looking very forward fo hearing what you think once youve had some time with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (25/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 39 @KZOR.



"39" is just a Kiddie Cruiser when it comes to mods on hand (I almost have that many Reos alone). 
But then I don't buy and sell mods almost daily like you do, I just buy them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/16)

Spydro said:


> "39" is just a Kiddie Cruiser when it comes to mods on hand (I almost have that many Reos alone).
> But then I don't buy and sell mods almost daily like you do, I just buy them.



Hehehe... yip I have sold one or two mods in my time...


----------



## Spydro (25/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... yip I have sold one or two mods in my time...



A much better plan than mine... my plan seems to be to buy them and all too soon just store them. 

My best plan would be to not not buy anymore gear at all. I'm trying to lean hard towards that plan, just a few "somethings" I might or might not pull the trigger on. Do still need to replace the LUC 4 with a 6 bay or couple of 4 bay chargers, might get some more DIY tools, must have some @hands DT's, etc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/16)

Spydro said:


> A much better plan than mine... my plan seems to be to buy them and all too soon just store them.
> 
> My best plan would be to not not buy anymore gear at all. I'm trying to lean hard towards that plan, just a few "somethings" I might or might not pull the trigger on. Do still need to replace the LUC 4 with a 6 bay or couple of 4 bay chargers, might get some more DIY tools, must have some @hands DT's, etc.



I must say that it's getting harder to buy stuff these days... especially when you can get a close to perfect system for such a bargain... the Pico with Melo III Mini is just such a good system... 

I swore I would never buy another DNA200 but the Lost Vapes Halycon with the BF Petri has certainly captured my imagination... I have been vaping it since yesterday and loving it... but a REO and Pico are never far away...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (26/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say that it's getting harder to buy stuff these days... especially when you can get a close to perfect system for such a bargain... the Pico with Melo III Mini is just such a good system...
> 
> I swore I would never buy another DNA200 but the Lost Vapes Halycon with the BF Petri has certainly captured my imagination... I have been vaping it since yesterday and loving it... but a REO and Pico are never far away...



I too like my 3 Pico's, but I prefer the Avocado 22's on them over any of the cCell or other tanks. Can build either dual or singles coils on them to match my liquids way better than being stuck with just the .9Ω cCells. I have no interest in those tanks now, so not in any of the other coils offered for them now. The Pico/Avo combos are perfect to take on my wee hours of the night errands and walks. But I like the Minikin V1.5 and VGOD, Sig213 better than the Pico's for around home. Still like the Reos the best of all my mods even though I am only using a few of them these days thanks to the TC mods/tanks I didn't really need any of. It was fun playing with the new gear for awhile though until I found the above mods and the Avo's that I like the best of all the mods/tanks I bought. With my joose reserves close at hand almost all of the time I don't mind feeding the Avo's that do use up joose way faster than the Reos. I probably fill Avo 24's around 8-10 times a day between them with the dual low sub ohm coils they all run, plus what I use in the Pico/Avo22's and Reos daily. So my daily joose usage has at least doubled over the high usage it already was when I was just using the Reos alone. DIY joose is cheap to make, so not an issue.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (26/7/16)

@Spydro and @Rob Fisher ........... could each of you PLEASE post your five favourite setups (mod+tank) out of your whole collection and just do a one-sentence write-up on each as to why.
Think hard and thoroughly before choosing since a lot of your personality will be revealed by this exercise.
Would love to see that since I pay alot of attention when either one of the two of you post anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/16)

KZOR said:


> @Spydro and @Rob Fisher ........... could each of you PLEASE post your five favourite setups (mod+tank) out of your whole collection and just do a one-sentence write-up on each as to why.
> Think hard and thoroughly before choosing since a lot of your personality will be revealed by this exercise.
> Would love to see that since I pay alot of attention when either one of the two of you post anything.



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rob-and-spydros-top-5.t26265/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/16)

Silver said:


> That is amazing @Yiannaki
> Am looking very forward fo hearing what you think once youve had some time with it!



So far so good. Will give some detailed impressions once I've spent at least a week with it. Will also revert on how it performs as a MTL device.

Currently running a fused clapton in it and doing restricted lung hits. Never thought I'd be able to run a kayfun like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> So far so good. Will give some detailed impressions once I've spent at least a week with it. Will also revert on how it performs as a MTL device.
> 
> Currently running a fused clapton in it and doing restricted lung hits. Never thought I'd be able to run a kayfun like this



Marvellous!
The story behind this is that a clone ruined my experience of Kayfuns way back in the beginning
But since having such joy from the Lemo1 (which has a similar ish design)- I am very interested to potentially try out a high quality original from these guys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (26/7/16)

Ain't they sweet?
Now to rebuild my first coil on my 521 from Geek Vape while I vape some homebrew Unicorn milk with my Vaporesso kit. 




Thanks VapeClub for the speedy delivery.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Kaizer (26/7/16)

Been a long wait, but totally worth it




Big thanks to:
@kimbo for the Halcyon - Squonking at high watts takes some getting used to but Im enjoying the ride;
@andro for the Authentic Kayfun5 - Superb quality with amazing flavour and
@Zeki Hilmi for the Theorem - Didnt think it was worth the price (based on reviews) until your crazy special. I had to try it and I seem to be liking the notch coil in there.

Been a good week so far

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

KZOR said:


> Ain't they sweet?
> Now to rebuild my first coil on my 521 from Geek Vape while I vape some homebrew Unicorn milk with my Vaporesso kit.
> 
> View attachment 61891
> ...



All the best for the building @KZOR!
Looking good


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

Kaizer said:


> Been a long wait, but totally worth it
> 
> View attachment 61911
> 
> ...



Wow, thats impressive @Kaizer 
These kayfun 5 tanks are haunting me. First @Yiannaki now you
Forgot @Andre had that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Spare 0.6Ω cCells... and 3 replacement glass tanks for the Melo 3 Mini.



Two Mage RTA's sent to me for review from Coil Art.



Will build and review later...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (27/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Spare 0.6Ω cCells... and 3 replacement glass tanks for the Melo 3 Mini.
> View attachment 61937
> ...


Very cool! Look forward to hearing about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/16)

Lol 
8am and the Vape Mail thread has Rob's name on the right
Ding ding, the courier has arrived

Love it Rob
Always nice to see whats arrived. Its almost as good as getting vape mail myself

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RiaanRed (27/7/16)

Paulie said:


> Got some new vapemail from vicious ant  new duke stabalized wood mod  it fits in nicley with the m17️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY Crap that is BEAUTIFUL!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (27/7/16)

I must say im exited and proud on my vape mail with my 2nd real mod and i cant complain pics speak for em selfs





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (27/7/16)

CONGRATS @mcgeerj35 , May you have many a wonderful vape on those beauties!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (27/7/16)

Thanks @Imtiaaz you aswell hey thanks man sho ive been so busy i only opened it now lol what tank did u get buddy

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (27/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Thanks @Imtiaaz you aswell hey thanks man sho ive been so busy i only opened it now lol what tank did u get buddy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I went with the Tornado Nano and its been CHUGGING like a champ!!! I see you went with the Griffin NIIIIOCE!!!! Cant wait to hear how it vapes @mcgeerj35


----------



## mcgeerj35 (27/7/16)

Hehe yeah need to get my 2 bay i2 tonight so i can charge and vape so yeah i just need to get my wicking on point now with the new tank then im set but from what i hear the griffin is a flavour champ so i always wanted one @Imtiaaz

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (27/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hehe yeah need to get my 2 bay i2 tonight so i can charge and vape so yeah i just need to get my wicking on point now with the new tank then im set but from what i hear the griffin is a flavour champ so i always wanted one @Imtiaaz
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Well then its even more special that you finally got what you always wanted @mcgeerj35 ...with the nano comes a chipset already coiled and wicked, so I could just jump straight into it, also buys me sometime to get some rebuilding gear and muster up the courage to try and build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (27/7/16)

@Imtiaaz its really not that difficult its great to rebuild but if you do get a new tank spend time with the tank get to know it and yes you can expect failures leaky times and awful tastes due to incorrect wicking so if you wick it right you wont have no problems so spend time get the wicking down and never look back ever buddy

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/7/16)

So my prize arrived today  thanks @3avape for the prize and @Vapers Corner for getting it to me so quickly 

New tank and new mod  Xmas came early for me

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Mozia (27/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> I must say im exited and proud on my vape mail with my 2nd real mod and i cant complain pics speak for em selfs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome kit @mcgeerj35. Ollie's got a nice vid on the wicking for that griffin. Remember to do the firmware update if you want to get rid of that delay on the fire button. I thought I'd get used to it, but eventually went for the update (was a bit of a mess as the latest tool from smok didn't work for me) but got it done in the end and haven't looked back.


----------



## brotiform (27/7/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/16)

Got this little fellow in today from @sideshowruki, thanks man, it's working great

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## brotiform (27/7/16)

Niiice


----------



## kyle_redbull (27/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ceramic Coil Wars continue... new batch of 0.6 SS cCells with Hex Juice holes and CoilArt Ceramic Coils to test!
> View attachment 61783
> View attachment 61784


Could you confirm @Rob Fisher if the coil art coils fit in the target tank like the ccells fit the melo's etc? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Could you confirm @Rob Fisher if the coil art coils fit in the target tank like the ccells fit the melo's etc?



Juts tested them and yes they do... but I'm afraid the CoilArt coils are a dead loss... the first one I tested primed just fine but the flavour is sadly lacking... the vapour is there but it's almost like the ceramic filters out the flavour.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Spare 0.6Ω cCells... and 3 replacement glass tanks for the Melo 3 Mini.
> View attachment 61937
> ...



Rob if you dont like them can i please get dibs on one?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Rob if you dont like them can i please get dibs on one?



Sure @VapeSnow... I don't like them... PM me your address and I'll send you one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @VapeSnow... I don't like them... PM me your address and I'll send you one of them.



If you don't like the other one then I'm right here too uncle rob


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @VapeSnow... I don't like them... PM me your address and I'll send you one of them.



What a gentleman


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> If you don't like the other one then I'm right here too uncle rob



Just have to do the review and then you can have it @Yusuf Cape Vaper! PM me your address and contact number and I'll send it to you once I have done the review... the open one I'm using spare glass was shattered but the tank is fine.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just have to do the review and then you can have it @Yusuf Cape Vaper! PM me your address and contact number and I'll send it to you once I have done the review... the open one I'm using spare glass was shattered but the tank is fine.



You're the bomb ️

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (28/7/16)

Thanks @Mozia and yes will be doing the update tonight if im not tooo tired again hahaha most definitely where can i find that vid for the wicking buddy obviously youtube but what do i search for ???

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakydino (28/7/16)

My ADV's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mozia (28/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Thanks @Mozia and yes will be doing the update tonight if im not tooo tired again hahaha most definitely where can i find that vid for the wicking buddy obviously youtube but what do i search for ???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



@mcgeerj35 his channel is "Built by Ollie" and this is the vid


----------



## mcgeerj35 (28/7/16)

@Mozia thank you buddy appreciate it lots 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/16)

Just a top up for my DIY.​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 62055
> 
> 
> Just a top up for my DIY.​


I like the little @Feliks Karp floating on his giant VG cloud!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (28/7/16)

Now the hunt for an 18350 battery...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Now the hunt for an 18350 battery...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What? Like this one?

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/900mah-icr-18350-battery/

You can buy me some XXX while you're there to show your gratitude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (28/7/16)

Stosta said:


> What? Like this one?
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/900mah-icr-18350-battery/
> 
> You can buy me some XXX while you're there to show your gratitude


Found it local with no delivery cuz - this what happens is when you dont check the group you miss out 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (28/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Found it local with no delivery cuz - this what happens is when you do t check the group you miss out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@Stosta and @Greyz are you guys related?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Found it local with no delivery cuz - this what happens is when you do t check the group you miss out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's because you guys do awful things to my data and my "Saved Pictures" folder on my phone! Hahaha!


----------



## Greyz (28/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> @Stosta and @Greyz are you guys related?


No, he's my anti-apartheid soul mate  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> @Stosta and @Greyz are you guys related?


@Greyz is my dad!

EDIT - Damn, he is also faster than me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/16)

Greyz said:


> No, he's my anti-apartheid soul mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



ie: domestic partnership

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (28/7/16)

What a day for vape mail  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/7/16)

Greyz said:


> What a day for vape mail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (28/7/16)

Who is the lucky owners of the lost vape DNA 75 Watt. You guys can be very proud. When I showed the pictures early this morning to HRH, I Know.....that look....and so my sad story ended.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/7/16)

Stosta said:


> @Greyz is my dad!
> 
> EDIT - Damn, he is also faster than me!



YOUR DAD'S YOUR SOUL MATE!!!! LOL @Greyz and @Stosta


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

VapeMail Baby! 

Another Melo 3 Mini which I think is the best Tank ever made so far! And then the new contender from Joyetech the much anticipated Ultimo!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeMail Baby!
> 
> Another Melo 3 Mini which I think is the best Tank ever made so far! And then the new contender from Joyetech the much anticipated Ultimo!
> View attachment 62099
> View attachment 62100


@Rob Fisher I think you will be surprised by how much power you can put through those Ultimo ceramic coils.. Wicks like a charm. I'm still deciding whether the flavour from this coil is better than the ccell's though..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (29/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> YOUR DAD'S YOUR SOUL MATE!!!! LOL @Greyz and @Stosta


Haha!

Thanks for making it awkward @Imtiaaz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

skola said:


> @Rob Fisher I think you will be surprised by how much power you can put through those Ultimo ceramic coils.. Wicks like a charm. I'm still deciding whether the flavour from this coil is better than the ccell's though..



Up to 47 watts so far... 

@skola the vape is "different" to the cCell and the flavour is really good... I have only been vaping on it for a few minutes but I am very impressed with the flavour and is probably the closest to a cCell in terms of pure flavour... but it is "different"... more severe because of the higher power... still early days but so far I'm impressed. And air flow for AFRICA! If you are after airflow then this tank beats all other hands down... but let's see how we go after a few days... 

I did get another Melo 3 Mini as well because that is as close to perfection as I have found.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Up to 47 watts so far...
> 
> @skola the vape is "different" to the cCell and the flavour is really good... I have only been vaping on it for a few minutes but I am very impressed with the flavour and is probably the closest to a cCell in terms of pure flavour... but it is "different"... more severe because of the higher power... still early days but so far I'm impressed. And air flow for AFRICA! If you are after airflow then this tank beats all other hands down... but let's see how we go after a few days...
> 
> I did get another Melo 3 Mini as well because that is as close to perfection as I have found.


Hahaha pump it up!! I took mine to 65W last night! But that was just for science. 

I agree, it is a different vape. Not in a bad way. How buttery smooth is that airflow! Even if its half closed.. Smoooth. Clouds for days as well. Really good vapour production. With that, at about 50W it is a guzzler. Not by the Smok TFseries standard but for a ceramic coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

skola said:


> Hahaha pump it up!! I took mine to 65W last night! But that was just for science.
> 
> I agree, it is a different vape. Not in a bad way. How buttery smooth is that airflow! Even if its half closed.. Smoooth. Clouds for days as well. Really good vapour production. With that, at about 50W it is a guzzler. Not by the Smok TFseries standard but for a ceramic coil.



100% agree... just took it to 55 watts (for science)... still good but back to 47 watts for now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

@Rob Fisher and @skola - is the juice capacity big enough on the Ultimo considering its "juice guzzliness" ?

Oh and @Greyz i think i saw a 18350 battery on the VapeKing website a few days ago if you didnt come right already.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher and @skola - is the juice capacity big enough on the Ultimo considering its "juice guzzliness" ?
> 
> Oh and @Greyz i think i saw a 18350 battery on the VapeKing website a few days ago if you didnt come right already.


Good question @Silver! Made a mental note of that to observe in the next few days. At higher watts it very well might not be big enough.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher and @skola - is the juice capacity big enough on the Ultimo considering its "juice guzzliness" ?



No it isn't @Silver! But neither is the Melo 3 Mini... but I have taken to carrying a bottle of juice wherever I go these days because of it... the flavour and the lack of hassles with the Melo 3 makes it the best tank ever and if it means I have to carry a bottle of juice then so be it. I have 100ml bottle of XXX in the car, 100ml on my desk and a 30ml or 15ml bottle of XXX in my pocket... the flavour and lack of hassles are unmatched for the Melo 3.

So the juice juzzliness doesn't worry me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Its funny, we go from drippers to tanks to avoid carrying extra juice bottles
Now we are on tanks that require extra juice to be carried

@Rob Fisher - if you went out with say three pico/melo's fully loaded, would you still need extra juice in the pocket?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No it isn't @Silver! But neither is the Melo 3 Mini... but I have taken to carrying a bottle of juice wherever I go these days because of it... the flavour and the lack of hassles with the Melo 3 makes it the best tank ever and if it means I have to carry a bottle of juice then so be it. I have 100ml bottle of XXX in the car, 100ml on my desk and a 30ml or 15ml bottle of XXX in my pocket... the flavour and lack of hassles are unmatched for the Melo 3.
> 
> So the juice juzzliness doesn't worry me.



I don't mind carrying juice with me either, not once did I have even a tiny issue with the Melo3 mini, it surprises me everyday how it just goes on and on and on and does "Tank things". I think this is just the perfect tank to recommend to beginner vapers, me being a beginner myself just loves this thing.


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/7/16)

Can I ask a question here? its concerning the tornado nano or shall I rather create a thread? its not complicated, but I don't really want to change the essence of the thread


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

Silver said:


> Its funny, we go from drippers to tanks to avoid carrying extra juice bottles
> Now we are on tanks that require extra juice to be carried
> 
> @Rob Fisher - if you went out with say three pico/melo's fully loaded, would you still need extra juice in the pocket?



Mmmm if I went for a full day yes I would need to take juice with. But I always always always take a REO with...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I don't mind carrying juice with me either, not once did I have even a tiny issue with the Melo3 mini, it surprises me everyday how it just goes on and on and on and does "Tank things". I think this is just the perfect tank to recommend to beginner vapers, me being a beginner myself just loves this thing.



100% @Imtiaaz! The *Melo 3 Mini* is no question the *best tank *for me ever... and I have been through a few tanks in my time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (29/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Can I ask a question here? its concerning the tornado nano or shall I rather create a thread? its not complicated, but I don't really want to change the essence of the thread


There is a thread that @Stosta created for the Nano. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/7/16)

Greyz said:


> There is a thread that @Stosta created for the Nano.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Shweet, let me try and find it, as my friend @Greyz wont send me a link LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (29/7/16)

Greyz said:


> What a day for vape mail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@Greyz ! What the hell is wrong with you man! Do want us all to get nappy rash and have Ohm @johan get a heart attack? Don't post pics of unopened vapemail. I demand that you open it and post pics of what's inside. Right now!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (29/7/16)

Thank you @Sickboy77 you legend !! this just got dropped on my desk. Gonna vape it up right now !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Mozia (29/7/16)

Whohoo, some additional gear

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/7/16)

Mozia said:


> Whohoo, some additional gear
> 
> View attachment 62123



NICE!!!! I'm puffing on that now as we speak, what ohm coils did you get? 0.9 or 0.6?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

Mozia said:


> Whohoo, some additional gear
> 
> View attachment 62123



Nice one! Fantastic setup! Just remember to set the wattage to 30 watts in power mode and you are set!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (29/7/16)

Big Up for @SAVapeGear , great combo, great price, great delivery, great touch.
Now I can also see what the Mello III CCell hype is about....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/7/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Thank you @Sickboy77 you legend !! this just got dropped on my desk. Gonna vape it up right now !!
> 
> View attachment 62116


Just in time for the weekend hey  enjoy bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (29/7/16)

Concentrates have arrived . Almost ready to start Diy'ing, wish me luck guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/16)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Concentrates have arrived . Almost ready to start Diy'ing, wish me luck guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck. Have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/7/16)

I would just like to give a shoutout to @Rob Fisher. 
Thx so much for this tank and bro you really have a amazing heart and thats why you are beloved by all. Have a great day guys!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/7/16)

Let me just leave this here.

Thanks @Sir Vape 

What a nice mod !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Mozia (29/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> NICE!!!! I'm puffing on that now as we speak, what ohm coils did you get? 0.9 or 0.6?



@Imtiaaz, I got the 0.6, I also build my Nano between 0.4 and 0.6 so thought I'd stick to familiar ground

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mozia (29/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice one! Fantastic setup! Just remember to set the wattage to 30 watts in power mode and you are set!



Thanks for the advice @Rob Fisher, tried it out with some "Ice Cream Caramel Waffle Crunch" and it's doing an awesome job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (29/7/16)

This tank is in such amazing condition I can't even describe it. Thank you @skola , always a pleasure doing business with you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/7/16)

Thanks to @Rob Fisher and @Paulie 
Just received my prize from Rob's Ramblings 100
Thank you very very much!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 62133
> This tank is in such amazing condition I can't even describe it. Thank you @skola , always a pleasure doing business with you.


Awesome awesome glad it got to you safely! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Concentrates have arrived . Almost ready to start Diy'ing, wish me luck guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wishing you luck @Aasif cape vape 
Let us know how the juice making goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher and @Paulie
> Just received my prize from Rob's Ramblings 100
> Thank you very very much!
> 
> View attachment 62151



Wow @SAVaper - congrats
Paulies for days!
Add some menthol to the guava for me  lol
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (29/7/16)

Some fantastic juice from my good friend Carlo at SpaceCakes. This stuff rocks!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (29/7/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Some fantastic juice from my good friend Carlo at SpaceCakes. This stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol Carnage, Looper... wow

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wiesbang (29/7/16)

Vape mail/pick-up
Encom Voidray as a spare mod.
This little thing is awesome! Super light

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol Carnage, Looper... wow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I wonder if @method1's Smackaroon is in there somewhere

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (29/7/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Some fantastic juice from my good friend Carlo at SpaceCakes. This stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odd name "SpaceCakes", but maybe in line with the ethics there.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/7/16)

got my 1st dripper yesterday courtsey of @KieranD...1st time used them and awesome experience

what can i say abt the dotmod....worth every bloody penny. flavour +10...looks..well, makes me feel like i won last weeks r87m lotto

and as for the orion...blown away in this baby...smooth operator

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MurderDoll (29/7/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> got my 1st dripper yesterday courtsey of @KieranD...1st time used them and awesome experience
> 
> what can i say abt the dotmod....worth every bloody penny. flavour +10...looks..well, makes me feel like i won last weeks r87m lotto
> 
> and as for the orion...blown away in this baby...smooth operator


Congrats! 
An absolute beauty. 

I've been eyeing one for ages but can't bring myself to part the money to buy one. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/7/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Congrats!
> An absolute beauty.
> 
> I've been eyeing one for ages but can't bring myself to part the money to buy one.
> ...



thanks @MurderDoll ...i felt the same way but once u experience it, all is forgiven. Orion asteroid r350, dotmod experience with orion asteroid priceless. mastercard for everything else

Now to wait for red front panel and rear door for rx200s which is sitting at damn customs


----------



## Christos (29/7/16)

Vape mail! 
Thanks @SAVapeGear. Immaculate mod!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Juts tested them and yes they do... but I'm afraid the CoilArt coils are a dead loss... the first one I tested primed just fine but the flavour is sadly lacking... the vapour is there but it's almost like the ceramic filters out the flavour.


@Rob Fisher damn that sucks been trying to find an alternative ccell replacement as buying from the sirs don't make sense. Since I asked the question about the coil art coils uncle Rob if you have any left over do you mind sending me one too to test? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher damn that sucks been trying to find an alternative ccell replacement as buying from the sirs don't make sense. Since I asked the question about the coil art coils uncle Rob if you have any left over do you mind sending me one too to test?



Remind me closer to the time and I'll bring one to VapeCon... doesn't make sense to courier one R60 coil when the courier cost is R65...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/7/16)

Christos said:


> Vape mail!
> Thanks @SAVapeGear. Immaculate mod!
> View attachment 62175


Ooh those things are stunning.

I saw @Yiannaki's one. I think that was the exact model. It's not often I drool over a mod.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/16)

Christos said:


> Vape mail!
> Thanks @SAVapeGear. Immaculate mod!
> View attachment 62175


Welcome to the blue sx club  now there's three of us  lol @Jakey

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (30/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Welcome to the blue sx club  now there's three of us  lol @Jakey
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


And he didn't have to go through our pains to get into the club either. Enjoy buddy. I dont see myself selling this mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/7/16)

Theres only one person to blame if the juice is kak,time to give this a proper try.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (30/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Welcome to the blue sx club  now there's three of us  lol @Jakey
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks @Yiannaki and @Jakey.
Well now it's 2 Greeks and a @Jakey  
The mod is superb. 
My vaporshark is now getting neglected.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/7/16)

Silver said:


> Wow @SAVaper - congrats
> Paulies for days!
> Add some menthol to the guava for me  lol
> Enjoy



Thanks. I will definitely do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (30/7/16)

Thanks @KieranD for lightening up my wallet today..it is the perfect colour and feels so good in the hand!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silent Echo (31/7/16)

Mixing up a storm. Thanks Blck Vapour.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Lol @Silent Echo 
Us vapers are taking up the entire house these days with all the gear, batteries, chargers, build stations.... And now DIY stations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/16)

thanks @Gizmo and @Sir Vape 











Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (1/8/16)

Nice @Stroodlepuff 
That was the one I was inquiring about the other day - and now its already in your hand!
Lol

PS - looks like there are some bubbles in your tank!


----------



## Imtiaaz (1/8/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> thanks @Gizmo and @Sir Vape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking goooood @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/16)

Silver said:


> Nice @Stroodlepuff
> That was the one I was inquiring about the other day - and now its already in your hand!
> Lol
> 
> PS - looks like there are some bubbles in your tank!



Its awesome, I am such a fan of Minikins, no bubbles  Just the juice control lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (1/8/16)

I need some vapemail

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/8/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate (1/8/16)

They have a small festival where I live called 'Christmas in July',whilst talking to a mate of mine last week I mentioned that everyone in my house is getting presents except me...........and now look what happened.Now whilst my mate is from the north its not as far north as the real Santa but he does have a grey beard,what can I say but a big thank you and

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Spydro (1/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Imtiaaz! The *Melo 3 Mini* is no question the *best tank *for me ever... and *I have been through a few tanks in my time*.



Agree, the Melo is the best ceramic coil tanks I have, the .9Ω Vaporesso cCell's the best ceramic coil I have (although the Avo's shelved them both).

"... a few tanks..." Now that's an understatement! Bet you dream about tanks and have tanks in your dreams that no one else has ever seen or heard of.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## moolies86 (1/8/16)

After 2 very busy weeks in jhb get home today and this is waiting for me thank you @Sickboy77 another order coming soon and thank you for the samples,enjoying the banana honey atm on the tsunami 24 and CID in the tornado nano

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

New range of juice to see the light of day soon... will test over the next week or so...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (2/8/16)

moolies86 said:


> After 2 very busy weeks in jhb get home today and this is waiting for me thank you @Sickboy77 another order coming soon and thank you for the samples,enjoying the banana honey atm on the tsunami 24 and CID in the tornado nano


How do you get samples?


----------



## moolies86 (2/8/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> How do you get samples?


Support @Sickboy77 and place a substantial order of some CID or apple cake and I'm sure he won't mind sending you samples if he still has left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (2/8/16)

Thank you @KieranD , birthday spoils from the wife

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (4/8/16)

To replace my piffed setup. Thank you VapeClub (@JakesSA and @VapeGrrl).

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (4/8/16)

Big thanks to @anthony001

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mozia (4/8/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Big thanks to @anthony001


Oh man @anthony001 that's a beauty!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mozia (4/8/16)

Mozia said:


> Oh man @anthony001 that's a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Mean @Cruzz_33

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001 (4/8/16)

@Cruzz_33 thanks for the juice @Vaperite South Africa for the goon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MR_F (5/8/16)

Just Leaving This HERE !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ChadB (5/8/16)

After a hectic 2-3 weeks I finally ventured off to get me some Vaporesso Ccells, could only get the 0.9ohm but i've been wanting to test them for so long!
Then I was catching up on RR and saw I won the one prize!! I never win anything, what was even better is that I contacted Rob yesterday afternoon and I just received the mail now! Wow - thank you @Rob Fisher for the giveaway and for being so approachable. I've only met you a hand full of times at Vape meets and you're always helpful on the forum. Secondly thanks to @hands , @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo and the rest of the Vapeking team for the generous prize. This drip tip looks so well crafted, thank you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Replacement ceramic coils for the Ultimo, 26g Nichrome, Alien Coils and Skull doors for my HotCig R150!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro (5/8/16)

No pictures, but 2 RTA's came yesterday and were picked up about 4 of hours ago in the wee's this morn. I don't even have the coils premade like I normally do. Will get to setting them up soon (maybe). 

Much higher priority is to get some new DIY done. A lot of my DIY liquids are gone or near gone so also lots of 120ml & 240ml and 500ml amber glass bottles to run through the UC as well. 

Dam TC mods, Avo's, long lung hits and vaping near 24 hours per day!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/8/16)

Spydro said:


> No pictures, but 2 RTA's came yesterday and were picked up about 4 of hours ago in the wee's this morn. I don't even have the coils premade like I normally do. Will get to setting them up soon (maybe).
> 
> Much higher priority is to get some new DIY done. A lot of my DIY liquids are gone or near gone so also lots of 120ml & 240ml and 500ml amber glass bottles to run through the UC as well.
> 
> Dam TC mods, Avo's, long lung hits and vaping near 24 hours per day!!!


Time for some Reo love!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/8/16)

A vape mat and other goodies from the UK

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff (5/8/16)

My very first RDA =)

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Spydro (5/8/16)

Andre said:


> Time for some Reo love!



Agree!  Have spent WAY too much time screwing around with the TC Mods/tanks the last 4+ months. But thanks to the Avo's I will still use the Minikin's, Sig213 and Pico's.

Just finished setting up one of the new RTA's that I picked up in the wee hours this morning with dual 26/32 Clapton's that came out @.45Ω, and have started vaping it on the Sig @60W for the juice I have in it. Will give it a few hours to see how it does for me and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (5/8/16)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Deckie (5/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


On your marks, get set ....... GO !!!!! Now there's no slowing down. But it's one hell of a journey of discovery. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paulie (8/8/16)

Got some new stabalised woods from usa 

New minikins 150w




















One is for attie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/16)

Oh WOW! Fomo of a large degree here @Paulie! How do they look and feel in real life? I want the green one bad!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paulie (8/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW! Fomo of a large degree here @Paulie! How do they look and feel in real life? I want the green one bad!



Yeah i went with the green so far its amazing!, feels great in the hand, super light and also ticks all the boxes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/8/16)

@Paulie im not a fan of wood, or the minikin really, but.... daai is fokken mooi!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> @Paulie im not a fan of wood, or the minikin really, but.... daai is fokken mooi!


Same here, and as you said they look very cool 
Nice One @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/8/16)

I thought it was time to move to the dual bateries zone. 



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/8/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caramia (8/8/16)

Paulie said:


> Got some new stabalised woods from usa
> 
> New minikins 150w
> 
> ...


They're gorgeous!
But sorry to say: https://www.asmodus.com/Kodama-s/1896.htm , just bad and super sad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## MetalGearX (8/8/16)

@Paulie does this affect your minikins?

https://www.asmodus.com/Kodama-s/1896.htm




Paulie said:


> Got some new stabalised woods from usa
> 
> New minikins 150w
> 
> ...


----------



## Attie (8/8/16)

My first Stabwood mod,  Minikin Kodama

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 7


----------



## wiesbang (8/8/16)

Caramia said:


> They're gorgeous!
> But sorry to say: https://www.asmodus.com/Kodama-s/1896.htm , just bad and super sad


Good on Asmodus for owning up before things got out of hand.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## wiesbang (8/8/16)

Only thing better than a Mage is 2 of them....for me that is

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (8/8/16)

MetalGearX said:


> @Paulie does this affect your minikins?
> 
> https://www.asmodus.com/Kodama-s/1896.htm


No ours luckily do not short!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (10/8/16)

Some vapemail from @Sickboy77 

CID and applecake in 1.5mg and some 3mg CID to curb my craving while the big bottle steeps.
Chucked some applecake in my tank while driving and first impressions are smooth, suttle and yum! Can't wait to try CID you are on to some ADV style dessert vapes here thanks man!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/8/16)

Schnappie said:


> Some vapemail from @Sickboy77
> 
> CID and applecake in 1.5mg and some 3mg CID to curb my craving while the big bottle steeps.
> Chucked some applecake in my tank while driving and first impressions are smooth, suttle and yum! Can't wait to try CID you are on to some ADV style dessert vapes here thanks man!
> View attachment 63177


Pleasure bud, enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (10/8/16)

Some seriously sick stuff here! Dang, I need Vapemail!


----------



## KB_314 (10/8/16)

Thanks @SAVapeGear - gorgeous atty.
Always nice to see when people look after their gear so well. Feels like I bought brand new at a great price. 
Appreciate the care in the packaging and leaving me a freshly wicked build (far neater than my own builds) for instant gratification!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/16)

I have an awesome fantastic unbelievable wife!

She bought me a Twisted Messes 2 for her birthday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (10/8/16)

Could not contain myself, this is just today's Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## moolies86 (11/8/16)

Great service from @Sickboy77 once again,thank you bud
*edit: photo updated lol that's as good as I'm going to get it @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/8/16)

moolies86 said:


> Great service from @Sickboy77 once again,thank you bud



Shit bud looks like Eskom hit you

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## moolies86 (11/8/16)

Hahahaha nope dropped my phone at work,cracked the screen and now its not working on a old trusty cheapy lol camera is shit tho


----------



## Zegee (11/8/16)

Thanks vape cartel 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Tashreeq (11/8/16)

So elegant 
Thanks @sirvape

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## brotiform (12/8/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff (12/8/16)

So I took a budget foray into squonking courtesy of the Fountain V2  And got a battery case to make the order worthwhile and The Vapery threw in some cotton for free! Thanks @Dirk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> View attachment 63358
> So I took a budget foray into squonking courtesy of the Fountain V2  And got a battery case to make the order worthwhile and The Vapery threw in some cotton for free! Thanks @Dirk



Now this is ingenious...hows the vape on it


----------



## Spydro (12/8/16)

Picked up in the wee's this morning... Mage #2 in SS finish to go with the all black one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (12/8/16)

Also the new Stir Plate, some more flasks, another glass funnel, etc to add to my lab equipment had arrived. I'll use it as is, but still need to find a USB or AC warmer for it in case I want to add heat while mixing. Test ran with just water so far, and it is whisper quiet even at full speed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (12/8/16)

My second place prize that feels like a first place! My awesome new cap, 500ml of XXX glory courtesy of @Oupa and his amazing crew! The duck-face is all thanks to my SIL though...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/8/16)

Stosta said:


> My second place prize that feels like a first place! My awesome new cap, 500ml of XXX glory courtesy of @Oupa and his amazing crew! The duck-face is all thanks to my SIL though...
> 
> View attachment 63369


MASSIVE !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/8/16)

Boom... thanks e-Cig going to drip some of these tonight

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Huffapuff (12/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Now this is ingenious...hows the vape on it


I haven't had a lot of time to play around on it yet, but I've been satisfied so far as it works as advertised . I must say I'm enjoying the constantly "fresh" flavour it provides  I would describe it as warm and juicy!
It is a clone and so the craftsmanship isn't the best, but for R300 I can't complain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (12/8/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/8/16)

PuffingCrow said:


> View attachment 63443
> 
> Nice haul there mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twincam 16 (12/8/16)

Zegee said:


> Thanks vape cartel
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Awesome mod. Thinking of getting one but I read it doesn't have reverse polarity protection which can blow the fuse on the chip if 18650 batteries are installed incorrectly. Is that true?.


----------



## Zegee (13/8/16)

Twincam 16 said:


> Awesome mod. Thinking of getting one but I read it doesn't have reverse polarity protection which can blow the fuse on the chip if 18650 batteries are installed incorrectly. Is that true?.


Yeah standard for dna boards if you concerned just use the lipo pack it comes with 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

cCell Coils SS 0.6Ω, Cotton Bacon V2, Mystic Nectar Snapdragon Juice, Slug Juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Cobrali (13/8/16)

@Rob Fisher Got myself a blue one too!  







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

Cobrali said:


> @Rob Fisher Got myself a blue one too!



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Snap! What atty is going on top?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (13/8/16)

Cobrali said:


> For now the Tsunami 24 window version..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk








Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha (13/8/16)

Jarred said:


> View attachment 60768
> Got home from gym and I found these beauts waiting for me! So keen to get started
> View attachment 60769




I just love the lemon biscuit juice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Been a while since I got vape mail.

This came in yesterday from SA Vape Gear

My own OL16 BF Atty. Woohoo! Build quality is impeccable...



Then a superman vape band. Always fancied one. And two "normal" ones



SA Vape Gear business card bundled with some free wicking material and some sweets. Such a cool touch



Packaging was excellent. Very well wrapped in a cardboard box with an inflatable plastic bubble thing to keep it from moving around.

Thanks @SAVapeGear. Am most impressed.

Doubt I will get much time soon to play with the OL16 but am looking forward!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

With all the specials Hi Ho @Silver keeps putting up I realised that my normal Man Bag will be hopelessly inadequate for VapeCon and I would need a haversack to carry all my new purchases! So I went shopping today! Got one!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> With all the specials Hi Ho @Silver keeps putting up I realised that my normal Man Bag will be hopelessly inadequate for VapeCon and I would need a haversack to carry all my new purchases! So I went shopping today! Got one!
> View attachment 63545



nice one uncle @Rob Fisher but i think we gonna need those big backpacks the us marines carry with walki talkers so we can communicate good deals with each other

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/8/16)

Vape mail (more like vape pick up) from The Vapery. Great vibe and a ton of stuff. Lots of testers too. If you are anywhere in the Centurion area I would strongly recomend popping by

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/8/16)

Another vape pick up. This time thanks to @SAVapeGear . Great service and a pleasure to do business with. OL16 and some wire.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Another vape pick up. This time thanks to @SAVapeGear . Great service and a pleasure to do business with. OL16 and some wire.
> 
> View attachment 63566



Two OL16s @Blu_Marlin !?
Way to go!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/8/16)

I am so impressed with my new Kanger Cupti.

Just look at the size.

Performs very well.No leaking issues like the Nebox.

I have been really enjoying this thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (14/8/16)

This thread still just makes me super jealous. Would be interesting to know the $$$$$$$ spent in total on vaping in SA right now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Willyza (14/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> With all the specials Hi Ho @Silver keeps putting up I realised that my normal Man Bag will be hopelessly inadequate for VapeCon and I would need a haversack to carry all my new purchases! So I went shopping today! Got one!


Do your really think that is going to BIG enough for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

Willyza said:


> Do your really think that is going to BIG enough for you @Rob Fisher



No not for all the stuff... but it will be big enough to carry crap to the car to be offloaded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Pixstar (14/8/16)

hyphen said:


> This thread still just makes me super jealous. Would be interesting to know the $$$$$$$ spent in total on vaping in SA right now.


Total market spend In SA? It's pretty easy to work out. Just take Rob's spending and multiply it by 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Spydro (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> Been a while since I got vape mail.
> 
> This came in yesterday from SA Vape Gear
> 
> ...



With an O-16 in hand finally you're beloved RM2's are in jeopardy Silver.  All I'll say... you'll see.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/8/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I am so impressed with my new Kanger Cupti.
> 
> Just look at the size.
> 
> ...


@SAVapeGear I hear there's an RBA for it, know anything about it?


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> @SAVapeGear I hear there's an RBA for it, know anything about it?


I have heard there is one available as an optional extra. Haven't seen it yet. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Spydro said:


> With an O-16 in hand finally you're beloved RM2's are in jeopardy Silver.  All I'll say... you'll see.



Thanks @Spydro

Its going to take a monumental vape from the OL16 to dethrone the beloved RM2 in my MTL category

I am thinking more of lung hits and the competition with the Nuppins. Strangely, although i love the Nuppins, I have still not found the "perfect" juice/coil combination. Still need to do another few high centre coils like yours. 

I have only just looked carefully at the OL16 - just havent had the time to get stuck in yet - but just looking at it - it looks very interesting indeed - all the airholes and the way the airhole sleeve is tightened down by the top cap piece. And the posts look very cool with the indented shape and several holes for the coil legs.

The OL16 looks so well made too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro
> 
> Its going to take a monumental vape from the OL16 to dethrone the beloved RM2 in my MTL category
> 
> ...



Once you dive in and start building for it you'll find that the O-16 is a very versatile flavor atty with the builds that can done in it... for MTL to enough air for restricted DLH's with either single or dual coils. Early on I even did vertical quads in one that worked quite well. I build my O-16's for maximum flavor that is well past what any RM2 with any build in them can muster for the same liquids. The RM2's certainly have their place and do it well as far as they go. But all but 1 of my 8 RM2's are retired with only the one custom made by Robert for the Calamity Jane Woodvil still in use sometimes. The IGO-S's and 2013 Cyclones at first then the O-16's were their undoing. The Hornet would be as well if I drilled it out for DLH's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Spydro said:


> Once you dive in and start building for it you'll find that the O-16 is a very versatile flavor atty with the builds that can done in it... for MTL to enough air for restricted DLH's with either single or dual coils. Early on I even did vertical quads in one that worked quite well. I build my O-16's for maximum flavor that is well past what any RM2 with any build in them can muster for the same liquids. The RM2's certainly have their place and do it well as far as they go. But all but 1 of my 8 RM2's are retired with only the one custom made by Robert for the Calamity Jane Woodvil still in use sometimes. The IGO-S's and 2013 Cyclones at first then the O-16's were their undoing. The Hornet would be as well if I drilled it out for DLH's.



Ok thanks @Spydro 
The RM2s hear me reading that and they are getting a tad nervous
Now i am very excited - no doubt will have to start a OL16 thread if there isnt one already in Reoville


----------



## Spydro (14/8/16)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Spydro
> The RM2s hear me reading that and they are getting a tad nervous
> Now i am very excited - no doubt will have to start a OL16 thread if there isnt one already in Reoville



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-little-16-bf-thread.t17297/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## s.i.jerefos (15/8/16)

Last Minute mail from E-Sauce before leaving Home.. 





Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/16)

Too much of excitement!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

Battery mail baby!

14 x Samsung 25R R5 batteries in pairs with each pair in their own dual battery holder







and one of the two heat pads I ordered also arrived. Don't know why only one, but it's better than nothing...lol

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## anthony001 (16/8/16)

Had do add the black Pertri to the collection.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## s.i.jerefos (16/8/16)

I couldn't resist to Malaysian Vape Therapy.. 





Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/16)

Not really Vape Mail but more stuff to take picture of vape stuff with!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Kaizer (16/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape Mail but more stuff to take picture of vape stuff with!
> View attachment 63828



1-ply of twee?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ettiennedj (16/8/16)

@Rob Fisher, you intend on taking pics from durban with that lens or will you be joining us the day? Might be some cougar spotting from afar (look at the giggles thread)  

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape Mail but more stuff to take picture of vape stuff with!
> View attachment 63828



Be very afraid if there are any CIA agents on this forum....that is spying stuff right there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RiaanRed (16/8/16)

Oooo yeah! International Vape Mail.....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## s.i.jerefos (16/8/16)

anthony001 said:


> Had do add the black Pertri to the collection.
> View attachment 63791


Amazing RDA! 
International mail or us available in S.Africa? 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (16/8/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Oooo yeah! International Vape Mail.....
> View attachment 63860


That is gorgeous! And here I am still waiting on a plain black "normal" Mage

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## anthony001 (16/8/16)

@s.i.jerefos i get all my stuff from the states.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/16)

Just got this little bugger in from Vape King, may I present the totally cute and just a little bit sexy Joyetech VTC AIO dressed in Stainless Steel and Fake Leather 




Soooo tiny for a full featured 75W device...

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## wiesbang (16/8/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Oooo yeah! International Vape Mail.....
> View attachment 63860


Dibs if you decide to sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (16/8/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Oooo yeah! International Vape Mail.....
> View attachment 63860


Where you get that from  

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (16/8/16)

@BumbleBee I need one of those !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (17/8/16)

Zegee said:


> Where you get that from
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


CoilArt direct

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (17/8/16)

Piff from @wiesbang 




Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Stephen (17/8/16)

Received my best vapemail to date from around Europe while on holiday in Greece:
Lukkos DNA40 with 16mm and 22mm multicup system.
3 bottom fed atty's Narda RDA, Nutz 18mm RDA and Sunbox Graal RDA

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre (17/8/16)

Stephen said:


> Received my best vapemail to date from around Europe while holiday in Greece:
> Lukkos DNA40 with 16mm and 22mm multicup system.
> 3 bottom fed atty's Narda RDA, Nutz 18mm RDA and Sunbox Graal RDA
> View attachment 63912
> ...


Wow, awesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/16)

Stephen said:


> Received my best vapemail to date from around Europe while holiday in Greece:
> Lukkos DNA40 with 16mm and 22mm multicup system.
> 3 bottom fed atty's Narda RDA, Nutz 18mm RDA and Sunbox Graal RDA
> View attachment 63912
> ...



Oh WOW @Stephen! That is chicken dinner! You are a lucky fish!

My wife wants to go to Spain, Portugal and Greece on holiday and I have been holding out because I like going to the US... now I may take her to Greece anyway! 

Where exactly is the shop in Greece you bought the goodies from? Must make sure it's on the itinerary! Did you preorder or did they simply have stock?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## s.i.jerefos (17/8/16)

@Stephen
Holiday in Greece and Mail... 
Amazing! 
The Narda is over the top mate! 
Coudn't find available Nowhere... 

@Rob Fisher: 
No Availability of these goodies in Greece! 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (17/8/16)

Some pickup eliquid from Vapeclub and Atomix. Always nice to try some new ones alongside the staples..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (17/8/16)

Time to make some juice and chip away at that steep time .

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/16)

KZOR said:


> Time to make some juice and chip away at that steep time .
> 
> View attachment 63942



Love that magnetic stirrer


----------



## ettiennedj (17/8/16)

@KZOR, mind sharing where you got the stirrer from?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (17/8/16)

Sure
http://www.bmseducation.co.za/index.php/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (17/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @Stephen! That is chicken dinner! You are a lucky fish!
> 
> My wife wants to go to Spain, Portugal and Greece on holiday and I have been holding out because I like going to the US... now I may take her to Greece anyway!
> 
> Where exactly is the shop in Greece you bought the goodies from? Must make sure it's on the itinerary! Did you preorder or did they simply have stock?


Hi Rob, I purchased the Lukkos and Sunbox Graal from two sellers in the UK and the others two atty's from a Seller in Naples. Had the lot shipped to someone in Torino, who handed over to friends that were joining us in Greece.

I wouldn't want you rushing over here thinking I had purchased it all in Greece

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (17/8/16)

@KZOR , awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/16)

Stephen said:


> Hi Rob, I purchased the Lukkos and Sunbox Graal from two sellers in the UK and the others two atty's from a Seller in Naples. Had the lot shipped to someone in Torino, who handed over to friends that were joining us in Greece.
> 
> I wouldn't want you rushing over here thinking I had purchased it all in Greece



Thanks for the heads up @Stephen... you just saved me a trip to Greece!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stephen (17/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Stephen... you just saved me a trip to Greece!


@Rob Fisher there's nothing like a Greek Summer especially on the islands..... Come on now spoil your wife

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/16)

Stephen said:


> @Rob Fisher there's nothing like a Greek Summer especially on the islands..... Come on now spoil your wife



USA next year... maybe the year after for Greece... gonna do Mexico and Southern States...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/16)

Some wire from Fasttech to brighten my day. 




This little bundle should last me a while now I guess

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Jeez (17/8/16)

Thanks @Sickboy77 for my wonderful stash of nectar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## s.i.jerefos (17/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Some wire from Fasttech to brighten my day.
> 
> View attachment 63983
> 
> ...


Owww. 
I think You need to buy some wire... 


Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/8/16)

Jeez said:


> Thanks @Sickboy77 for my wonderful stash of nectar
> View attachment 63990


Pleasure bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/8/16)

KZOR said:


> Sure
> http://www.bmseducation.co.za/index.php/



They don't have prices on the site. Could you maybe share what you paid for that stirrer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/16)

zadiac said:


> They don't have prices on the site. Could you maybe share what you paid for that stirrer?



I asked them... they are out of stock but their stirrer is R2,000 @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (17/8/16)

@zadiac 
2500


----------



## zadiac (17/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I asked them... they are out of stock but their stirrer is R2,000 @zadiac





KZOR said:


> @zadiac
> 2500



Thanks. Just wanted to compare the price against what I'm spending on the one I'm busy building. Just waiting for a few things, then I'll finish it. 3D printed parts are all done already. Have motors, speed controller and heat mats (well, one of them at least). Just waiting for the magnets and the new stir bars I ordered. Hopefully here by next week.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/16)

The Motherload of Vapour Mountain XXX arrived... 1,5 liters of pure vaping nirvana!  This should keep me in stock for a couple of days!

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/8/16)

Thought id give this a try, very impressed with the flavour from this wire

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (18/8/16)

Vape pickup. Thanks @Lim awesome service not to mention the price 


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/8/16)

International vape mail...Pappa Smurf has arrived!


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/16)

A new outfit for my RX200S and a no-logo Griffin 25 clone, lets hope this one works better than the proper one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (18/8/16)

My cheese grater eventually arrived


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 7


----------



## Caramia (18/8/16)

moonunit said:


> My cheese grater eventually arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you read the manual yet? It is frikkin hilarious!


----------



## moonunit (18/8/16)

@Caramia I haven't yet but will definitely give it a read now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (18/8/16)

moonunit said:


> @Caramia I haven't yet but will definitely give it a read now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But congrats on Optimus, it is a great device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Rooigevaar! You rock dewd!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/8/16)

Thanks @capetocuba @vapecartel for the beauty ipv6X






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## DrSirus-88 (19/8/16)

VAPEMAIL BABYYYYYYYY!!!!!!

Thank you Vapeking and especially @Stroodlepuff for the prize and giveaway of this beautiful OFE hamper. You guys truly are the best and wish only the best for you guys with your new stores.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## RiaanRed (21/8/16)

Zegee said:


> Where you get that from
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



Import


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (21/8/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> VAPEMAIL BABYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Vapeking and especially @Stroodlepuff for the prize and giveaway of this beautiful OFE hamper. You guys truly are the best and wish only the best for you guys with your new stores.
> View attachment 64248


OMG i need those sunglasses!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/8/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> VAPEMAIL BABYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Vapeking and especially @Stroodlepuff for the prize and giveaway of this beautiful OFE hamper. You guys truly are the best and wish only the best for you guys with your new stores.
> View attachment 64248



good job, enjoy..the cool menthol is a real winner..old school stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (22/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> good job, enjoy..the cool menthol is a real winner..old school stuff





incredible_hullk said:


> good job, enjoy..the cool menthol is a real winner..old school stuff


I must tell you I can't vape that on its owns Iv been mixing it with fruit flavours and it's been amazing.

I think only the Incredible Hulk can Vape the cool menthol on its own


----------



## DanTheMan (22/8/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> VAPEMAIL BABYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Vapeking and especially @Stroodlepuff for the prize and giveaway of this beautiful OFE hamper. You guys truly are the best and wish only the best for you guys with your new stores.
> View attachment 64248


Wish i was this oak today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/8/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> I must tell you I can't vape that on its owns Iv been mixing it with fruit flavours and it's been amazing.
> 
> I think only the Incredible Hulk can Vape the cool menthol on its own



LOL...it is rather strong but love it...went through 7ml of it yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan (23/8/16)

yes please


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Vaporesso Nalu!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Vape Mail Baby! After waiting an extra long time for this parcel from the USA it finally arrived... took 3 weeks instead of 10 days for some reason?

My 3rd rare Divo which is my favourite atty for my REO's!




Three of my REO's with Divo's!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (23/8/16)

Guess i'm gonna be a busy busy boy after VapeCon
Thanks gasphase for the amazing wire!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/8/16)

Thank you @KB_314 for a spotless Provari P3. Sporting my GEM tank.

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 10


----------



## KB_314 (23/8/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you @KB_314 for a spotless Provari P3. Sporting my GEM tank.


That's the perfect tank for a P3. Looks like they were made for each other. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (23/8/16)

Now this is the one I wanted.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## moonunit (23/8/16)

Long awaited Vape Mail 

Lemo 3
Geekvape Griffin Mini
Vapeston Cloudnus 


























Can't believe there hasn't been more hype around the Vapeston Cloudnus. Goon style deck with MASSIVE airflow and Aroma style wicking.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

KZOR said:


> Now this is the one I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 64668



I like


----------



## KZOR (23/8/16)

@SAVaper ...... busy stirring up my chocolate brew. 



and after one hour ........ ready to be dished

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

KZOR said:


> @SAVaper ...... busy stirring up my chocolate brew.
> View attachment 64682



Awesome! Congratulations.
If I may where and how much?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (23/8/16)

August vapemail - 3 ADV atties

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## MurderDoll (24/8/16)

KZOR said:


> @SAVaper ...... busy stirring up my chocolate brew.
> View attachment 64682
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice!

Where did you find the mixer and how much?


----------



## s.i.jerefos (24/8/16)

Ow... 
Amazing mixer!! 
If possible to forward some info about. 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (24/8/16)

JEEEZ you guys have been SHOPPIN'!! NICE!


----------



## MetalGearX (24/8/16)

http://www.scaletec.co.za/products/hotplates/magnetic-hotplate-stirrer.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/16)

Pre VapeCon Vape Mail Baby! 

First up the new Pico Mega!




The Limitless XL!




I'm about to have my first taste of the 031 Juices! Oh Yeah! Durban Juice makers Unite for this!



And VapeMail wouldn't be vape mail if it didn't include some 0.6Ω cCell Coils!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/8/16)

I


Rob Fisher said:


> Pre VapeCon Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> First up the new Pico Mega!
> View attachment 64759
> ...



I'm very excited to hear your thoughts on the Pico mega since we all know how much of fan you were of the original pico. 

And if you find any new pros or cons with the new device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I'm very excited to hear your thoughts on the Pico mega since we all know how much of fan you were of the original pico.
> 
> And if you find any new pros or cons with the new device.



So far so good... very comfortable in the hand and I'm looking forward to seeing how the 26650 battery life is... I'm using a standard coil in the 4ml tank to see how we go without a cCell... I'm vaping the new SugarCane juice from 031... I have no doubt that this will be another winner from Eleaf... but more after the weekend once I have given it a full go!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> So far so good... very comfortable in the hand and I'm looking forward to seeing how the 26650 battery life is... I'm using a standard coil in the 4ml tank to see how we go without a cCell... I'm vaping the new SugarCane juice from 031... I have no doubt that this will be another winner from Eleaf... but more after the weekend once I have given it a full go!
> View attachment 64768



Thanks for the preview @Rob Fisher, will be looking forward to the full review


----------



## ettiennedj (24/8/16)

Been digging around a bit and found the following 3litre digital magnetic stirrer. They quoted me 2797.50 excl (3189.15 incl)

A bit too much for me to spend based on the amount of liquid I mix but hope someone else finds this useful. Companies Details :

Rauserv CC
F24 Supreme Industrial Park
408 Southern Klipreviersberg Road
Steeldale
tel : 011 613 5616
www.www.eins-sci.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/8/16)

Just had to get this

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/8/16)

MetalGearX said:


> http://www.scaletec.co.za/products/hotplates/magnetic-hotplate-stirrer.html


From R4750 excl vat damn

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (24/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pre VapeCon Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> First up the new Pico Mega!
> View attachment 64759
> ...


Those juices are in the wrong order Rob!!! It's making me...


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Those juices are in the wrong order Rob!!! It's making me...



My humble apologies @Stosta Baby! Been a bit busy with last minute VapeCon stuff... my OCD had to take a back seat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (24/8/16)

Vape Mail baby

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Greyz (24/8/16)

Presa 100W 
Thanks a million @Ugi

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Those juices are in the wrong order Rob!!! It's making me...



Funny you mention this... when I opened my parcel and it had juice number Zero then One then Three!  Where is number Two?  Not sure if there is a number two yet but when it finally ends up in my paw I will retake the pics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (24/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Funny you mention this... when I opened my parcel and it had juice number Zero then One then Three!  Where is number Two?  Not sure if there is a number two yet but when it finally ends up in my paw I will retake the pics.


031 is the Durban Dialing code. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> 031 is the Durban Dialing code.



Doink! 

What a silly Goose!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KZOR (24/8/16)

Nice compact stirrer and RX75.
Pity I already have a stirrer so I will have to arrange a swap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/8/16)

.
Found this at - http://www.bmseducation.co.za/index.php/magnetic-heating-stirrer.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Veez (24/8/16)

the VM Motherload!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (25/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My humble apologies @Stosta Baby! Been a bit busy with last minute VapeCon stuff... my OCD had to take a back seat.


Totally legitimate excuse!


----------



## Jarred (25/8/16)

Vape mail! Petri v2 hands down my favourite dripper

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MR_F (25/8/16)

Veez said:


> the VM Motherload!!!
> 
> View attachment 64800


@Veez Sharing is caring!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Veez (25/8/16)

MR_F said:


> @Veez Sharing is caring!!!



anytime , already piffed about half.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/8/16)

Vape Mail !!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Zegee (25/8/16)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (25/8/16)

Thanks to @Sir Vape. Awesome device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75 (25/8/16)

It is here.... SVA451 and RM2. 
Thank you @SAVapeGear






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed (25/8/16)

Just got my Triade from @kimbo s group buy and I have to tell you I am in love with this piece of art!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia (25/8/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Just got my Triade from @kimbo s group buy and I have to tell you I am in love with this piece of art!
> View attachment 64869
> View attachment 64870
> View attachment 64871
> View attachment 64872


Beautiful! How is the Azeroth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/8/16)

Caramia said:


> Beautiful! How is the Azeroth?



Amazing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/8/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Just got my Triade from @kimbo s group buy and I have to tell you I am in love with this piece of art!
> View attachment 64869
> View attachment 64870
> View attachment 64871
> View attachment 64872


that is sexy...yoh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Found this at - http://www.bmseducation.co.za/index.php/magnetic-heating-stirrer.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 64786


Price

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Sorry, I don't know. They do not advertise their prices on their website as far as I could see.
Best to give them a call.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/8/16)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 64782
> 
> 
> Nice compact stirrer and RX75.
> Pity I already have a stirrer so I will have to arrange a swap.



Where did you get that stirrer and how much was it? (If you don't mind)


----------



## Stosta (26/8/16)

All hail the mighty King Fisher! Blessed be he for providing @Stosta with a ton of his favourite wicking material!




 @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/8/16)

Finally got me one

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Johnno (26/8/16)

My vape mail today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Schnappie (27/8/16)

So sad I am missing out on Vapecon today...crazy specials and fantastic people I dont get to meet 

Anyway some vapemail:
@Mike as usual going out of his way in a rough week to sort me out before the weekend with two of my adv's and a bonus permint zerr which tastes incredible. Thanks Mike
And from Vapeclub brilliantly priced as usual AIO for mtl little bargain and granny's raspberry ice which is yummy actually. And the usual coil replenishments

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## boxerulez (27/8/16)

Some of us get vapemail on saturdays. And then I picked up some Addisware to pack my gear/Juice in am orderly fashion.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75 (27/8/16)

Vapecon afterparty vapemail

Thanks @SAVapeGear







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (29/8/16)

Woohoo! Best way to start a Monday morning! Love it when vendors use The Courier Guy!




Thanks @YeOldeOke ! Going to try and let them steep till the weekend at least, but they smell real good so I don't know how succesful I will be with that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava (29/8/16)

My black leprechaun has company now, thanks to great deal from Pieter @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Glytch (29/8/16)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (30/8/16)

Vapemail 

Long awaited vapemail from @GearBest.com comp i won. Thank you @GearBest.com the Pico looks really awesome in brushed

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 9


----------



## E.T. (30/8/16)

Thank you @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (30/8/16)

Just arrived. 10 Minutes ago!
They are using awesome needle tip bottles for all their stuff now!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (31/8/16)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 65456
> 
> Just arrived. 10 Minutes ago!
> They are using awesome needle tip bottles for all their stuff now!


Pretty awesome. Mine arrived yesterday






A mixed batch of goodies

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie (31/8/16)

Guys where did everyone get the Vapecon Protective Bands? I must have been asleep

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mac75 (31/8/16)

Deckie said:


> Guys where did everyone get the Vapecon Protective Bands? I must have been asleep



They were flying off the stage at Vapecon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (31/8/16)

Mac75 said:


> They were flying off the stage at Vapecon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/16)

VapeCon Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Vapington! Love my special edition Frozen bottles Mike! NCV rocks!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/16)

More VapeCon Mail or is it stolen merchandise? Loved the @Blends Of Distinction stand and especially the cushions... but when Doug saw me lusting after the cushions he gave me this one to take home! Doug you are a class act!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (31/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeCon Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Vapington! Love my special edition Frozen bottles Mike! NCV rocks!
> View attachment 65640


Haha! Sorry I forgot to give it to you at Vapecon  Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bearshare (31/8/16)

vape mail thanks @Lim

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie (31/8/16)

for me, the best type of Vape mail is the Tasty type

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (31/8/16)

All the way from Gearbest some 30 Q's.
11 days from China to SA via Holland But then a further 37 days to get to me in the Republic of Knysna

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/8/16)

my slowtech stash of cotton and wire finall make it home

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (1/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> More VapeCon Mail or is it stolen merchandise? Loved the @Blends Of Distinction stand and especially the cushions... but when Doug saw me lusting after the cushions he gave me this one to take home! Doug you are a class act!
> View attachment 65641



Awesome @Blends Of Distinction !
Loved your stand too. Was clean and striking


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/9/16)

Therion BF with Twisted Messes Squared BF conversion.

Reactions: Like 18 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/9/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Therion BF with Twisted Messes Squared BF conversion.
> View attachment 65785



Ooh that sexiness right there...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Council of Vapor Squonker!





Coils and the iJust S... time to see what the iJust is all about... I think it takes a cCell but will play with the standard coils first!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stosta (1/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Council of Vapor Squonker!
> View attachment 65819
> ...


A Stormtrooper squonker!!! Beautiful Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

Stosta said:


> A Stormtrooper squonker!!! Beautiful Rob!



And I have to say the little atty performs really well... squonks easy and drains perfectly and that's a great sign... will play with it for a few days and then do a report back.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/9/16)

as a famous martian said "im gonna be here a while..in order to survive i need to science the shit out of this place"

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/9/16)

Vape Mail baby! Halcyon DNA200 and tsunami 24 with bottom feeding pin! 


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/9/16)

Here we go vape mail baby im so exited about this package big ups to blck vapour for great service was a little misunderstanding with the courier but so glad to have received my package at 4 o clock @Richio blck vapour will be my go to company

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/9/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Here we go vape mail baby im so exited about this package big ups to blck vapour for great service was a little misunderstanding with the courier but so glad to have received my package at 4 o clock @Richio blck vapour will be my go to company
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



yeah @Richio and blck rocks...best service,best price...and had prescence at vapecon 

i got mine at 3pm...driving out the office see the courier guy...needless to say i stopped him for vapemail..look on his face as i flagged him down entering our office park was priceless

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/9/16)

Hahah lol@incredible_hulk i did the very same thing that led to a very confused delivery guy lol priceless 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie (1/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Council of Vapor Squonker!
> View attachment 65819
> ...


Very curios to see if it has the airlock issue with the ccells. Like the capacity of the tank reviewers say it claims 4ml but they fit 6ml in there...just dont fire a ccell on there like me with the ijust battery the 4.2v only gave just over 17 watts on the 0.9's the 0.6 will be just under 30 watts..

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (2/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> All the way from Gearbest some 30 Q's.
> 11 days from China to SA via Holland But then a further 37 days to get to me in the Republic of Knysna
> View attachment 65679



Nice score. 

Those "salmon" batteries would be a nice match for @Rob Fisher's "salmon" Woodvil.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## The_Ice (2/9/16)

HRH left for India to study yoga for a month, so on the way back from the airport I stopped by the post office to claim a perfectly timed fasttech delivery  to fill the void in my soul...

King mech mod clone
AIO RBA
Velocity clone
SS wire
Ohm reader
Some mod sleeves


All I'm going to say re the velocity (my first RDA) if you don't have an RDA and are in doubt: DO IT

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A small batch of Vapour Mountain Juice to keep me going for a while... 1,5 litres of Tropical Ice and 1,5 litres of XXX.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A small batch of Vapour Mountain Juice to keep me going for a while... 1,5 litres of Tropical Ice and 1,5 litres of XXX.
> View attachment 65900
> ...



For the love of the dark side my gosh....that is a massive haul right there... 

Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A small batch of Vapour Mountain Juice to keep me going for a while... 1,5 litres of Tropical Ice and 1,5 litres of XXX.
> View attachment 65900
> ...


@Rob Fisher

You vape too much.That juice on your Reo Divo setup should last 5 life times.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> You vape too much.That juice on your Reo Divo setup should last 5 life times.



Yip the Tropical Ice should last me the rest of my life in the REO with Divo... the XXX will last a few weeks in the Melo 3 Mini.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (2/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A small batch of Vapour Mountain Juice to keep me going for a while... 1,5 litres of Tropical Ice and 1,5 litres of XXX.
> View attachment 65900
> ...


The Reo's surely have leak

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/16)

Deckie said:


> The Reo's surely have leak



The REO's are not the problem... it's these Sub Ohm Tanks that are the pigs!  The Sub Tank makers should get kickbacks from the Juice Companies!


----------



## Deckie (2/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO's are not the problem... it's these Sub Ohm Tanks that are the pigs!  The Sub Tank makers should get kickbacks from the Juice Companies!


Can't disagree with that. Whenever there's a juice I'm not very fond of & want to evict it from my life ASAP I reach for my sub Ohm tanks & go on a mission

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

@Rob Fisher ... I have finished filling out my adoption papers, feel free to sign them whenever you want!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (2/9/16)

@Rob Fisher im also willing to be adopted  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie (2/9/16)

Vape pick at Vaperite Parkview
Some nic and no nic orion, kilo fruit whip and ultimo tank

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

VAAAAPPPEEEEMMMAAAAAAIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!




@Rob Fisher doing his bit for his newly adopted son Stosta Fisher! A new cap to help me pop some caps in some asses (speaking of which can I borrow the Lexus this weekend @Greyz ?), and some good smelling juices to try out!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

Stosta said:


> VAAAAPPPEEEEMMMAAAAAAIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 65921
> 
> ...




@Stosta i still cant find the please give me freebies thread.... Can you post the link please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Stosta i still cant find the please give me freebies thread.... Can you post the link please


Haha! If you move to Durban I can totally hook you up buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/9/16)

When on holiday in Durb's in Dec
I know where to go to when I run out of supplies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

Willyza said:


> When on holiday in Durb's in Dec
> I know where to go to when I run out of supplies


If anyone is ever in Durban and needs a helping hand I will always be glad to try and help!

***Please note the _try_ in that sentence, thats my disclaimer! ***

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (2/9/16)

Hahah lol @Stosta where about in durbz are you

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeez (2/9/16)

I live in durban! Where my freebies at?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hahah lol @Stosta where about in durbz are you
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I'm in the Upper Highway area (Hillcrest / Kloof)!



Jeez said:


> I live in durban! Where my freebies at?!



You got to strike at the right moment! At the moment my freebie box is empty, I have a billion new things to try out, and I only get time to do it on the weekends, and awesomely I have just managed to shred my hands trying to catch champagne bottles so my coiling/wicking/juice tasting plans have taken a bit of a knock


----------



## Jeez (2/9/16)

Stosta said:


> I'm in the Upper Highway area (Hillcrest / Kloof)!
> 
> 
> 
> You got to strike at the right moment! At the moment my freebie box is empty, I have a billion new things to try out, and I only get time to do it on the weekends, and awesomely I have just managed to shred my hands trying to catch champagne bottles so my coiling/wicking/juice tasting plans have taken a bit of a knock



Brooooooo, what on earth were you trying to do? These friday escapades need to stop.

I shall also send freebies your ways. Just holla at me. I have alot of empty unicorn n glass bottles bro. You jus tell me when you need it


----------



## Greyz (2/9/16)

Jeez said:


> I live in durban! Where my freebies at?!



You live in Durban yet why are you not in our Whatsapp group?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeez (2/9/16)

No whatsapp Greyz 

It was causing me baby mama drama so i have to rid myself of that tools

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

Jeez said:


> Brooooooo, what on earth were you trying to do? These friday escapades need to stop.
> 
> I shall also send freebies your ways. Just holla at me. I have alot of empty unicorn n glass bottles bro. You jus tell me when you need it


Hahaha! I do actually have some weird fetish for Unicorn bottles so watch out!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! @GearBest.com sent me some goodies to review! Whoooo!

A Super eCig Tester!



And a monster mod of note... SMY260!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! I made the mistake of going to @Sir Vape to visit and see if @BigGuy could stop my Limitless XL from leaking...

Craig did indeed get my Limitless XL to stop leaking with an awesome dual 24g Nichrome 3,5mm build... but while I was there I spotted the new 25mm Serpent Mini... I needed that... especially seeing Craigie was in the mood to do a single 3,5mm 24g Nichrome coil for me and wick it!




And then he also forced me to buy a BF Velocity V2 and Trinity Cap to go with it...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Beethoven (2/9/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (2/9/16)

Envy! get the back to endless night! Before I became interested in this thread I actually thought I needed no more vape gear than that which I already owned. Daar sal n geween en gekners van tande wees...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (2/9/16)

Main atty stand is full, so got a couple more atty stands to store some of the overflow of the 30 something tanks bought for the TC mods.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Took Hi Ho @Silver to @Sir Vape to visit them and got some @hands drip tips... I love blue drip tips!

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 2


----------



## Flava (3/9/16)

very nice, i'm waiting for them to be loaded on site.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/16)

Right - it's been way too long since I've had a great vapemail. More like fetch mail from this morning at @Sir Vape

First up - the Hotcig R150 and the Serpent Mini 25 which was kindly coiled and wicked by @BigGuy. That box the R150 comes in is something quite special. A wooden box that opens like a book. Lovely. 




Next up some LG Brownie batteries and the famous 0.6 ohm CCell coils that Rob advised me to get 




Then something very special. Exquisite drip tips by @hands. I picked the two blue shapes to test on various devices and the red one is a gift for my mom. 




And finally the juices. Am very excited about each one. 
From left to right -
Hazeworks Sunset - reorder because I liked this a lot. 
Hazeworks Cacao - a chocolate one. Bought it because it smells awesome. Thanks Hugo for suggesting. 
NCV Frozen - because I had to have this and try it out. 
Wiener Vape Co - East - it smells amazing too. 
And finally the Sir Vape Rogue tobacco juice in 12 mg - very excited for this one. 




Cannot wait to test these out.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoky Jordan (3/9/16)

Well a vape fetch for me thanks @Morne from Noon clouds really enjoyed the chat this morning. RX 2/3 with a green and

black sleeve. Loving it mate

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Well a vape fetch for me thanks @Morne from Noon clouds really enjoyed the chat this morning. RX 2/3 with a green and
> View attachment 66083
> black sleeve. Loving it mate


that is stunning..and the milo cereal transformers look awesome next to them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (3/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> that is stunning..and the milo cereal transformers look awesome next to them


Thanks @incredible_hullk my son has been nagging me for those transformers but I love them now as well


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @incredible_hullk my son has been nagging me for those transformers but I love them now as well


same here..my daughter got me hooked


----------



## Blu_Marlin (3/9/16)

Vape mail yeah. VAPECON round 2



Thanks @Vaperite South Africa . Not only a R1000 discount with the 20% off special but loyalty points to boot. Went to the Eastgate, Bedford Village and Blubird Shopping center stores and I`m really impressed with the helpfulness of the staff at those branches.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Vape mail yeah. VAPECON round 2
> View attachment 66094
> 
> 
> Thanks @Vaperite South Africa . Not only a R1000 discount with the 20% off special but loyalty points to boot. Went to the Eastgate, Bedford Village and Blubird Shopping center stores and I`m really impressed with the helpfulness of the staff at those branches.


yoh now we know who eskom must call if they have power probs...batteries to light up sa

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Deadz (5/9/16)

Concentrate Vapemail, Thanks to AtmosFear! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (5/9/16)

Doctor said I needed to up my Serotonin levels...So this arrives at my door today. Thanks Doc.


Finally sorted out my authentic straight-up coconut craving. Just awesome!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (5/9/16)

Pixstar said:


> Doctor said I needed to up my Serotonin levels...So this arrives at my door today. Thanks Doc.
> View attachment 66263
> 
> Finally sorted out my authentic straight-up coconut craving. Just awesome!


Can you tell me where you got it please? Im also in search of the perfect coconut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> Can you tell me where you got it please? Im also in search of the perfect coconut.


Here is a great Coconut Brandy recipe, if that might help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (5/9/16)

Vape Mail! Can start playing again...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/16)

@Andre , some of us have 10 broken fingers when it comes to DIY.
@Pixstar , please tell us where you got the Serotonin.

Also, anyone know of a nice naartjie juice ?

.


----------



## Stosta (5/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Andre , some of us have 10 broken fingers when it comes to DIY.
> @Pixstar , please tell us where you got the Serotonin.
> 
> Also, anyone know of a nice narrtjie juice ?
> ...


I did see this one...

http://dynastyvapor.co.za/collections/sale/products/naartjie-30ml

But I have no idea what it tastes like!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (5/9/16)

Pixstar said:


> Doctor said I needed to up my Serotonin levels...So this arrives at my door today. Thanks Doc.
> View attachment 66263
> 
> Finally sorted out my authentic straight-up coconut craving. Just awesome!






Snap!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Andre , some of us have 10 broken fingers when it comes to DIY.
> @Pixstar , please tell us where you got the Serotonin.
> 
> Also, anyone know of a nice naartjie juice ?
> ...


They will launch it officially very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (5/9/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 66299
> 
> 
> Snap!


How you finding the recoil? Opinions

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (5/9/16)

Pixstar said:


> They will launch it officially very soon.




@Pixstar , who are "They" ?

.


----------



## method1 (5/9/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> How you finding the recoil? Opinions
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



Excellent. Find I'm even preferring it to the petri v2.


----------



## Pixstar (5/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Pixstar , who are "They" ?
> 
> .


The coconut people lol, they'll kill me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (5/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> that is stunning..and the milo cereal transformers look awesome next to them


Milo Serial Transformers? Are those RBA or RDA units?


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

Raindance said:


> Milo Serial Transformers? Are those RBA or RDA units?


they transformers so they both...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (5/9/16)

Pixstar said:


> They will launch it officially very soon.


How is the coconut flavour?  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (5/9/16)

A bunch of very well looked after RTAs arrived from @KB_314 today, they really are in pristine condition. Thank you for a great deal

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar (6/9/16)

Cobrali said:


> How is the coconut flavour?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Excellent, so Malibu/ old Coco Rico.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

Oh Happy Days! Found a vendor with the large juice hole, black o-ring cCells... went back this morning to check and it seems I bought all his stock...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ChadB (6/9/16)

Just 2 juices I got for my brother - was nice to see Fastway at my door before 8am thanks @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ChadB (6/9/16)

@Rob Fisher Are those the ones we should get? Not the 0.6 with the red o-rings?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

ChadB said:


> @Rob Fisher Are those the ones we should get? Not the 0.6 with the red o-rings?



@Chad B these are the best of all but I think these were just a batch that Vaporesso made when they ran out of the hex stock (and I'm guessing) and these are as scarce as hens teeth... the 0.6Ω with red o-rings are second best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (6/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Chad B these are the best of all but I think these were just a batch that Vaporesso made when they ran out of the hex stock (and I'm guessing) and these are as scarce as hens teeth... the 0.6Ω with red o-rings are second best.


Thanks Rob, I used the red o-ring ones in my Melo 3 mini and it was okay, i've been using the Target Pro tank I got from you and it's been awesome. I just saw now i've got the 0.6 black o-ring in the box will give it a go. But this tank has performed well, only thing I don't like is screwing the top cap off to refill, got a blister from trying so hard the other day but I prefer it to my Melo 3 mini.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

ChadB said:


> Thanks Rob, I used the red o-ring ones in my Melo 3 mini and it was okay, i've been using the Target Pro tank I got from you and it's been awesome. I just saw now i've got the 0.6 black o-ring in the box will give it a go. But this tank has performed well, only thing I don't like is screwing the top cap off to refill, got a blister from trying so hard the other day but I prefer it to my Melo 3 mini.



Funny I prefer the Melo 3 Mini.. but I have to do some new juice testing and I'll resurrect a Target Pro for the test!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)

Vape mail baby

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Bearshare (6/9/16)

Wonder who this could be from... Lol

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

Bearshare said:


> Wonder who this could be from... Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Is it.... @YeOldeOke by any chance?


----------



## Bearshare (6/9/16)

That's correct sir... Thanks for the fast deliver @YeOldeOke 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)

Decided id try a sourcemore order, 4 weeks later and collecting from dbn mailhub myself  put on my tornano and this lil mod kicks some ass

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Huffapuff (6/9/16)

Not exactly vape mail, but still 


My mystery prize from @ddk1979 
been wanting to try this one out.

Was great meeting you and having a chat, thanks so much for your generosity - you're a legend

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## boxerulez (6/9/16)

My RX bought on here landed today along with some awesome testers!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> My RX bought on here landed today along with some awesome testers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Not exactly vape mail, but still
> View attachment 66436
> 
> My mystery prize from @ddk1979
> ...




My pleasure @Huffapuff . 

Was really great meeting you too. So even though I haven't posted a pic in the "The Face behind the Post", you now know what I look like. Not a pretty picture I know, but that's why I haven't posted a pic. If 5 more people had posted their pic in the "Share the Love" competition, I would have been in real trouble ... phew. 

The NCV Trinity is a really nice vape, but my number 1 at the moment is NCV Frozen. 
It is absolutely brilliant ... nice and smooth ... you can taste that it is a real quality juice.
Well done @Vapington and thanks for a brilliant juice. 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/16)

a huge thanks to @KieranD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Happy Days! Found a vendor with the large juice hole, black o-ring cCells... went back this morning to check and it seems I bought all his stock...
> View attachment 66366
> View attachment 66367


I need some of these please @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I need some of these please @Rob Fisher



Sure @kyle_redbull... R65 a coil plus shipping no problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KB_314 (6/9/16)

Thanks @Vaperite South Africa - new juices to try at great prices!
The Mandingo is the best banana nut bread I've had so far (just edging out Phillip Rocke imo)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (7/9/16)

It arrived! Thanks Sir Vape. Can't wait to fire it up

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> It arrived! Thanks Sir Vape. Can't wait to fire it up
> 
> View attachment 66697



Aah a distubance in the force sense I....more people joining the dark side

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (7/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Aah a distubance in the force sense I....more people joining the dark side



Executive order 66 activated

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (7/9/16)

Thank you Sir Vape.

@Rob Fisher it here. Can't wait to build on it

Would've liked the silver but black is ok

To the left Mr serpent and his wife ms mini



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique (7/9/16)

please rotate, dont know why it came out sideways


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/16)

Porcupine had fixed your pic @Rafique! Loverly pair! Serpents Rock!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (7/9/16)

The airflow on this is awesome compared to the mini really well built tank. 

Thanks for the advice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (7/9/16)

Thank you @MarkDBN for today's vape mail!
@Stosta snap!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## wiesbang (7/9/16)

When times are very tough and you have special people in your life that treats you... what more can one ask for

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Thank you @MarkDBN for today's vape mail!
> @Stosta snap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Maybe if we both wear our caps at the same venue, people won't be able to tell us apart?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

VapeMail Baby! 

Swopped my Lost Vapes Squonker for a Lost Vapes Efusion Duo! Thanks @VapeSnow!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeMail Baby!
> 
> Swopped my Lost Vapes Squonker for a Lost Vapes Efusion Duo! Thanks @VapeSnow!
> View attachment 66810
> View attachment 66811


No!!! Why not just have both?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeMail Baby!
> 
> Swopped my Lost Vapes Squonker for a Lost Vapes Efusion Duo! Thanks @VapeSnow!
> View attachment 66810
> View attachment 66811



Nice choice uncle @Rob Fisher 
I think once you get the bf therion you wouldnt use the halyco as much in any case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Cobrali said:


> No!!! Why not just have both?



I wasn't using the DNA200 Squonker much at all and @VapeSnow wanted it... plus I needed another decent mod to drive my second Serpent Mini 25! 

And I have a DNA75 Squonker in bound.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wasn't using the DNA200 Squonker much at all and @VapeSnow wanted it... plus I needed another decent mod to drive my second Serpent Mini 25!
> 
> And I have a DNA75 Squonker in bound.


Lol..understandable..i wanted your squonker but u said it was a keeper..so i got myself one and now you sell yours!  I have 2 squonkers inbound..leprechaun and bf therion.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Cobrali said:


> Lol..understandable..i wanted your squonker but u said it was a keeper..so i got myself one and now you sell yours!  I have 2 squonkers inbound..leprechaun and bf therion..



Whoops sorry... just remember to nag me more often... for me a keeper is something that I will keep for at least a month. 

I have now tried many regulated squonkers from high end Italian Wood Mods to DNA200's and a few in between... I just find my mechanical REO's with small atties like the Divo and Cyclones to be perfect for my powerful Tropical Ice (that simply can't be vaped in a sub ohm device unless you want the top of your head blown off) and they are ideal for Ninja vaping everywhere when a sub ohm cloud blower would not be appropriate.

The BF Therion is probably my last attempt at regulated squonking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops sorry... just remember to nag me more often... for me a keeper is something that I will keep for at least a month.
> 
> I have now tried many regulated squonkers from high end Italian Wood Mods to DNA200's and a few in between... I just find my mechanical REO's with small atties like the Divo and Cyclones to be perfect for my powerful Tropical Ice (that simply can't be vaped in a sub ohm device unless you want the top of your head blown off) and they are ideal for Ninja vaping everywhere when a sub ohm cloud blower would not be appropriate.
> 
> The BF Therion is probably my last attempt at regulated squonking...


Hehe..i will remember that when you get a goon styled rda.. i havent touched my reo since i bought it..got a cyclone and rm2 for it but its like one of those cars you keep i the garage to admire once in a while. Just waiting for the zombie apocolypse to happen before i take that baby out with me.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops sorry... just remember to nag me more often... for me a keeper is something that I will keep for at least a month.
> 
> I have now tried many regulated squonkers from high end Italian Wood Mods to DNA200's and a few in between... I just find my mechanical REO's with small atties like the Divo and Cyclones to be perfect for my powerful Tropical Ice (that simply can't be vaped in a sub ohm device unless you want the top of your head blown off) and they are ideal for Ninja vaping everywhere when a sub ohm cloud blower would not be appropriate.
> 
> The BF Therion is probably my last attempt at regulated squonking...


the first time i got tropical ice...i lung hit at o.6 ohm ccell for abt 5 secs and needless to say i cried like a baby..needs to come with warning "use only with coil greater than 1 ohm"...love it at 0.9 ohm in reo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie (8/9/16)

@Stosta - Drip Tip #1 & #14 

Serpent Mini 25 has also arrived, will give it a go tonight.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

Deckie said:


> @Stosta - Drip Tip #1 & #14
> 
> Serpent Mini 25 has also arrived, will give it a go tonight.
> View attachment 66853
> View attachment 66854


Verrry verry nnaaaice @Deckie !!! Totally regret not getting these two when they came up! Have you used @hands tips before? I can't believe the improvement on flavour these give me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Verrry verry nnaaaice @Deckie !!! Totally regret not getting these two when they came up! Have you used @hands tips before? I can't believe the improvement on flavour these give me.



@hands drip tips are amazing.
My wife fights with me if i dont put one on her tanks 
Her tanks used to burn her lips but when i gave her a hands drip tip. She never had any issues anymore.
Besides that they look beautiful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/9/16)

Thx @Rob Fisher i just love this blue one

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/9/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Thx @Rob Fisher i just love this blue one



Hey bud.
What rda's do you run on your halycos?


----------



## VapeSnow (8/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud.
> What rda's do you run on your halycos?



What I'm using at the moment is a Vicious Ant Radius and a Lost Vape Malstrom and both gives awesome flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Migheil (8/9/16)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Vaperite South Africa - new juices to try at great prices!
> The Mandingo is the best banana nut bread I've had so far (just edging out Phillip Rocke imo)
> View attachment 66513



Hey Nice joose collection you have there .... can I ask did you go into the store or go online and if you went online what time was your order placed ?


----------



## M5000 (8/9/16)

Now I need a Rolls Royce WRAITH to match it

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/9/16)

I wonder what my next DIY disasters will throw up

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Ding Dong... unexpected Vape Mail Baby!  Isn't this the best kind of vapemail! Thanks you @Natalie! Busy charging and soaking the coil!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

im in flavour love...

vape pickup...kayfun v5 clone...i have never tasted @Oupa azeroth like this before....man or man...i think a pif of all my tanks in the future can be seen...think i need original now



thanks @Dr_Phil

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> im in flavour love...
> 
> vape pickup...kayfun v5 clone...i have never tasted @Oupa azeroth like this before....man or man...i think a pif of all my tanks in the future can be seen...think i need original now



What build did you put in @incredible_hullk?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (8/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> im in flavour love...
> 
> vape pickup...kayfun v5 clone...i have never tasted @Oupa azeroth like this before....man or man...i think a pif of all my tanks in the future can be seen...think i need original now
> View attachment 66919
> ...


Interesting you mentioned the Authentic. The UK guys recon the Authentic is even better. Have a look at intaste.de, they've got stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> What build did you put in @incredible_hullk?


@Rob_Fisher....3mm id 28 gauge kanthal 7 wraps abt 1.6 ohm...insane flavour and still good clouds

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz (8/9/16)

Vape mail baby! Got home and I found a slip so I rushed down to the Bluff PO. 
Speaking with the lady behind the counter I mention that I'm actually expecting a 2nd parcel soon too. To my surprise both parcels were at the PO.  









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (8/9/16)

@incredible_hullk, if you like the Kayfun v5 You must rather go for the Rose v3 from eden mods. You can get it at Coval Vapes. You will never, ever look at another tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Petrus said:


> @incredible_hullk, if you like the Kayfun v5 You must rather go for the Rose v3 from eden mods. You can get it at Coval Vapes. You will never, ever look at another tank.



@Petrus...do they ship to SA?


----------



## s.i.jerefos (8/9/16)

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cobrali (8/9/16)

Picked up from lungcandy..had to get a recoil with all the rave that is going on for it! Next up us the Petri lite for my Petri v2! My first step into tube mechmod territory!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (8/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Petrus...do they ship to SA?


Yebo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/16)

Vape mail courtesy of @Rob Fisher - thanks a million Rob, much appreciated.


It really is a great little MTL tank.
Paging @Silver - I think you're gonna wanna get this one. The airflow is adjustable from completely closed to quite open.
I even tried a few DL hits .... cough, cough, cough ... but I had 12mg juice in the tank. Will get there eventually,
EDIT: Check out those massive juice holes in the coil !!!

.




.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/9/16)

Migheil said:


> Hey Nice joose collection you have there .... can I ask did you go into the store or go online and if you went online what time was your order placed ?


I bought those online last weekend, during the sale (ordered on Saturday night if I remember correctly)


----------



## salmaandhooma1 (8/9/16)

Vaping journey starts here! Thanks to @ddk1979 

Got my Istick pico 75w
Whoop whoop excited!
Need to add my favour and hopefully tomorrow the clouding begins!
Thanks for looking







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/9/16)

Got some Vapemail!



An order for my friends and I - however we are still waiting for the batteries and then I am waiting for my other order with my mods and RDA to be shipped (pre-order). However at least I have my battery charger and some nice coils (Taiji, Juggernaut & fused claptons).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/9/16)

Time to DIY......well not just yet. Still need a few more concentrates





Thank you Valley Vapour and @Dinxster for sorting my order out.. The second pic courtesy of Lab Equipment Supplies.
If the DIY`ers wondering, that Grip box does not work if you want to store concentrates. The 10ml concentrate bottles are a bit too tall for the compartments. So I guess I learnt my first lesson in DIY today.....trail and error.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dinxster (8/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Time to DIY......well not just yet. Still need a few more concentrates
> View attachment 66944
> 
> 
> ...



Such a pleasure!


----------



## Silver (9/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Vape mail courtesy of @Rob Fisher - thanks a million Rob, much appreciated.
> View attachment 66927
> 
> It really is a great little MTL tank.
> ...



Many thanks @ddk1979 
Noted. Will put it on the "to order" list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/16)

Cobrali said:


> Picked up from lungcandy..had to get a recoil with all the rave that is going on for it! Next up us the Petri lite for my Petri v2! My first step into tube mechmod territory!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




Beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Time to DIY......well not just yet. Still need a few more concentrates
> View attachment 66944
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (9/9/16)

My vapemail arrived Yesterday from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain. Thanx Oupa!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (9/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Verrry verry nnaaaice @Deckie !!! Totally regret not getting these two when they came up! Have you used @hands tips before? I can't believe the improvement on flavour these give me.


No not before, held off buying them. Today I plan to do my favourite setup with a @hands Driptip and see if they live up to the hype personally - they are an absolute work of art.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @hands drip tips are amazing.
> My wife fights with me if i dont put one on her tanks
> Her tanks used to burn her lips but when i gave her a hands drip tip. She never had any issues anymore.
> Besides that they look beautiful.


@hands must be the only man in the country


Clouder said:


> My vapemail arrived Yesterday for @Oupa at Vapour Mountain. Thanx Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 66958


That Banana Cream is tasty! Have only tried the Peach2 Rooibos and it's pretty good. Will you let us know what the cappucino is like?


----------



## Clouder (9/9/16)

@Stosta I don't like the Cappuccino, it tastes a bit tobbacoee for my taste. I dont smaak the tobacco flavors at all. But thats cool, coz the Cappuccino is for a colleague of mine. The Banana Creams juice is the bomb in my opinion, I absolutely love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob_Fisher....3mm id 28 gauge kanthal 7 wraps abt 1.6 ohm...insane flavour and still good clouds



@Rob Fisher ...made another coil: 7 wrap 3mm ID SS (26 gauge) at 0.85 ohm and much better flavour...being able to push the watts to between 25 and 30 the flavour profiles are much better. The 1.6 ohm coil happened cos I didnt realise how short the legs are..XXX at 0.85 ohm in this is a beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (9/9/16)

Some juice from @Sir Vape to try out!




Good job on the Monster @Rooigevaar , a tasty, very smooth vape. Haven't tried the Leviathan yet though.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Clouder (9/9/16)

@Stosta I got some of the Rainbow Monster for @Rooigevaar at Vapecon, it is AWESOME!!!

I tried it, and immediately bought a bottle!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (9/9/16)

Clouder said:


> @Stosta I got some of the Rainbow Monster for @Rooigevaar at Vapecon, it is AWESOME!!!
> 
> I tried it, and immediately bought a bottle!



Whats the actual flavor of it @Clouder and @Stosta ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (9/9/16)

@Imtiaaz is something between Skittles and Rascal Sweets!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (9/9/16)

Clouder said:


> @Imtiaaz is something between Skittles and Rascal Sweets!



OMG I love both of those, thanks @Clouder will see if I can pick some up. I'm too easily influenced for this vape life, that combined with fomo is such a dangerous situation for my wallet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Clouder (9/9/16)

@Imtiaaz you wont be disappointed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/9/16)

Agree with @Clouder here @Imtiaaz , definitely Skittles and Rascals, but very smooth!


----------



## MarcelinoJ (9/9/16)

Looks like everyone is having such a great time receiving vape mail. 
Wish someone would send me some vape mail.


----------



## Stephen (9/9/16)

Petrus said:


> Yebo


Hi @Petrus are you looking to import a Rose v3 atty?


----------



## Petrus (9/9/16)

Stephen said:


> Hi @Petrus are you looking to import a Rose v3 atty?


Waiting for mine.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/9/16)

Vape Mail, courtesy of my lovely wife

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## Yagya (9/9/16)

@Moey_Ismail your wife is deff a keeper, let me know if theres are more of her kind available

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/9/16)

Stephen said:


> Hi @Petrus are you looking to import a Rose v3 atty?



@Stephen...Im contemplating...after the REO and Kayfun realised its my cup of tea compared to the monster


Moey_Ismail said:


> Vape Mail, courtesy of my lovely wife
> View attachment 66993


Yoh dude that is a haul of note...congrats! BTW where did u get the Fuchs from

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tahir_Kai (9/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Vape Mail, courtesy of my lovely wife
> View attachment 66993


Early Eid presents??? i think i need some too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Stephen...Im contemplating...after the REO and Kayfun realised its my cup of tea compared to the monster
> 
> Yoh dude that is a haul of note...congrats! BTW where did u get the Fuchs from


Thanks man, wife got it at Fuchs in Isando R42,81 for 500gram tin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

The VTC6's have landed! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (9/9/16)

Vape mail that came yesterday... was picked up in the wee hours this morning. Gold 213 to go with my Gunmetal 213.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (9/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The VTC6's have landed! Whoooo!
> View attachment 66996


Nice I`ve been waiting for these. Did you leave any for us @Rob Fisher ? JJoking. I got my order in, but why does Hugo have to announce these on a Friday afternoon knowing us JHB guys have to wait untill Monday to get it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Nice I`ve been waiting for these. Did you leave any for us @Rob Fisher ? JJoking. I got my order in, but why does Hugo have to announce these on a Friday afternoon knowing us JHB guys have to wait untill Monday to get it



I didn't even know these were coming... but whenever I go to @Sir Vape I like to ask Hugo what's new and what's coming and what's not yet on the website and then attack him till he hands over the goods.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Blu_Marlin (9/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't even know these were coming... but whenever I go to @Sir Vape I like to ask Hugo what's new and what's coming and what's not yet on the website and then attack him till he hands over the goods.


Sometime I still wish I was travelling to DBN every weekend. I used to love attending the Sirs events every weekend under the guise of getting the Château Gateaux desserts for the family from the shop just around the corner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (10/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The VTC6's have landed! Whoooo!
> View attachment 66996


I wonder if the metal on the positive is the same as the VTC 5, there I got some arc problems on my Reo Grand. Seems like the metal is a bit soft, but works like a charm in the P67


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Petrus said:


> I wonder if the metal on the positive is the same as the VTC 5, there I got some arc problems on my Reo Grand. Seems like the metal is a bit soft, but works like a charm in the P67



Mmmm not sure... I pretty much only use button tops in my REO Grands...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

Silver Avo24

It was on the radar for quite a long time but owing to time pressures I just did not get it. 

Eventually caved in when I saw the special from Vape Legion. Thanks @Jono90




No doubt I will be bugging the Avo experts in due course  tagging @Spydro and @Yiannaki in advance. Lol 

First question - how do you refill it? Does the deck screw off the tank part? Mine is quite tight and I don't want to break something.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/16)

Silver said:


> Silver Avo24
> 
> It was on the radar for quite a long time but owing to time pressures I just did not get it.
> 
> ...


Nice!

On the picture. Notice there's a little silver flap on the left of it. That slides out to reveal the fill holes.

To remove the deck, you need to remove the positive pin, first and then the positive post, along with the deck etc. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice!
> 
> On the picture. Notice there's a little silver flap on the left of it. That slides out to reveal the fill holes.
> 
> ...



Ah thanks @Yiannaki
Lol, i didnt even know that. Dumb moment hehe
Was wondering what that little metal piece was that was sticking up - its so you can grip it with your finger nail! Thanks!


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

Thanks @Yiannaki. Found it!!

Just another question - 

I noticed that the rubber seal that sits between the juice holes and that metal flap looks like it is a bit loose(ish) on the one fill hole. 

Am hoping this won't become a problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Silver said:


> Silver Avo24
> 
> It was on the radar for quite a long time but owing to time pressures I just did not get it.



Wicking is the critical part of the AVo24 Hi Ho @Silver! But the Avo is another classic and one you will love...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (10/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @kyle_redbull... R65 a coil plus shipping no problem.


@Rob Fisher how much would shipping be to Boksburg?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki. Found it!!
> 
> Just another question -
> 
> ...


Can't comment on the seal, as I haven't noticed that lifted piece on them.

Perhaps it's just press fitted do you can simple push it back into place?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher how much would shipping be to Boksburg?



R60 @kyle_redbull


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Silver said:


> I noticed that the rubber seal that sits between the juice holes and that metal flap looks like it is a bit loose(ish) on the one fill hole.
> 
> Am hoping this won't become a problem.



Just looked at min Hi Ho @Silver and mine is nicely flat and in place... but my guess is that with use and the heat yours will settle down. Just keep an eye on it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Can't comment on the seal, as I haven't noticed that lifted piece on them.
> 
> Perhaps it's just press fitted do you can simple push it back into place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Thanks @Yiannaki
Not sure how the seal is fastened to the deck -
I put some VG on my finger and lubricated the top of the seal and the underside of the slide
Seems to be opening and closing a bit better now without much disturbance of the seal
Maybe it was just all a bit too tight from manufacture
Lets see how it goes

On another note, I noticed a plethora of goodies in the spares bag. Have no clue what some of them are for. Dont you just love all the little bits and pieces when you get new vape mail. Feels like getting a Lego set and now you have to figure out what could go where. Lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki
> Not sure how the seal is fastened to the deck -
> I put some VG on my finger and lubricated the top of the seal and the underside of the slide
> Seems to be opening and closing a bit better now without much disturbance of the seal
> ...


Next step  when will you build and wick? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Next step  when will you build and wick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Got so much work to do this weekend @Yiannaki
And i promised myself i would not go on the forum until mid morning and I had done a few hours of other work. 
Well .... That didnt happen.... And its now 8am and I am ...... Procrastinating.....
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Spydro (10/9/16)

Silver said:


> Silver Avo24
> 
> It was on the radar for quite a long time but owing to time pressures I just did not get it.
> 
> ...



Nice score. The 24's far outperform the 22's for DLHer's (if I remember you're a tootle puffer). But you can easily get the air down in the Avo's for MTL. There is not much that could break on them but the glass.

Some suggest that it takes some kind of dark voodoo magic to wick them, not get air lock issues. That's far from the truth, they are very easy to wick. I started by following Ollie's video on wicking the Avo22. It worked OK, but then I changed it to my way that works way better for me, feeds chain vaped DLH's, has no air lock issues even on the 22's and without the unsightly wick tails hanging way down in the tank. Drop me a note when you get ready and I'll step-by-step my method of wicking them. 

I have 6 Avo's now, 3 22's for the Pico's and 3 24's that I run on the Minikin's and Sig213's. My favorite RTA's so far because I can build them to my liquids and vaping style and get better performance out of them than any of the many other tanks I have.

What might be their first real threat is ordered though and I expect shipping notification next week sometime... the new Petri RTA. Only "might" because it's a bottom AFC chimney tank, and I'm not a huge fan of them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki. Found it!!
> 
> Just another question -
> 
> ...


The seal is just press fitted, when I had my Avo24 I removed it all the time for cleaning, just grab it with your tweezers it'll come off easily, also don't ever drop the ceramic adapter, it WILL break with even the slightest thud, many people complained that the ceramic never really fitted tight enough, the 2 legs of the ceramic are different, make sure the 1 that's "milled" down more and has a circular shape goes into the hole closest to the fill port and it should stay. Because of the wick hole placement I found that the coil leg that was at the bottom was kind of in the way so I always mounted my coils the way @BigGuy does, bottom leg in top hole and top leg in bottom hole of the velocity deck, it keeps the legs close and out of the way of your wick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

slowtech vape mail...some ccells and a facelift for rolo to achieve matching for petri

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> slowtech vape mail...some ccells and a facelift for rolo to achieve matching for petri
> 
> View attachment 67093
> View attachment 67094


Ah, I see your front panel also came pre-chipped


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

yep...forgot to choose protective packaging...but for $4 im not stressed


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/9/16)

What a BEAST.... 1st try at wicking and no leaks 
Thanks @Greyz for hooking me up

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Serpent Mini 25 number 2! This time @BigGuy built a Dual Coil for me... we did record the build and I will edit the video this afternoon and put it up later when I have finished... Suffice to say if you love the single coil deck in the Serpent Mini 25 like I do then you are going to be blow away with the Dual Coil setup! OMG!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## sneakydino (11/9/16)

2 of my new favourites picked up @ Sirvape

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Greyz (11/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> What a BEAST.... 1st try at wicking and no leaks
> Thanks @Greyz for hooking me up
> 
> View attachment 67096
> ...


Glad you like the tank, just don't vape your stock now  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

VapeMail Baby! 

Well not exactly Vape Mail... but it's a new lens that will help me take sharp pics of my future Vape Mail! 


And here is one of the first pics taken with the new Lens!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## brotiform (11/9/16)

Epic Sunday collection fro @Lim at Dragon Vape. Guy cane out of his way to help me on a Sunday and I couldnt be happier

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Nice score. The 24's far outperform the 22's for DLHer's (if I remember you're a tootle puffer). But you can easily get the air down in the Avo's for MTL. There is not much that could break on them but the glass.
> 
> Some suggest that it takes some kind of dark voodoo magic to wick them, not get air lock issues. That's far from the truth, they are very easy to wick. I started by following Ollie's video on wicking the Avo22. It worked OK, but then I changed it to my way that works way better for me, feeds chain vaped DLH's, has no air lock issues even on the 22's and without the unsightly wick tails hanging way down in the tank. Drop me a note when you get ready and I'll step-by-step my method of wicking them.
> 
> ...



Many thanks @Spydro
I will certainly contact you if I run into any challenges
Thanks for the offer!
Am looking forward to the Avo


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> The seal is just press fitted, when I had my Avo24 I removed it all the time for cleaning, just grab it with your tweezers it'll come off easily, also don't ever drop the ceramic adapter, it WILL break with even the slightest thud, many people complained that the ceramic never really fitted tight enough, the 2 legs of the ceramic are different, make sure the 1 that's "milled" down more and has a circular shape goes into the hole closest to the fill port and it should stay. Because of the wick hole placement I found that the coil leg that was at the bottom was kind of in the way so I always mounted my coils the way @BigGuy does, bottom leg in top hole and top leg in bottom hole of the velocity deck, it keeps the legs close and out of the way of your wick



Thanks a lot @Moey_Ismail , that is very helpful
Will note what you say


----------



## Spydro (12/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeMail Baby!
> 
> Well not exactly Vape Mail... but it's a new lens that will help me take sharp pics of my future Vape Mail!
> View attachment 67211
> ...



I was a SLR/copy stand guy from the late 60's in the film camera days and still have my mid 80's Minolta 7000i with every accessory for it known to man. 

But I've been just getting by with my cheap little Cannon Power Shot A495 point 'n' shoot in not so steady anymore hands for vape pictures. Maybe you've inspired me to get my other Cannon and it's accessories out after not using it for years (and a desk and floor tripod), go back to the SLR digital days (maybe even do some videos with it). Hmmm.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Love my Vape Mail from Vape King... always get a cute pic on my bag! 



Nitecore charger for a mate! And a clone Kayfun 5!



iJoy 26650 and some dual silicone battery holders!



Kayfun 5 clone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

That pic on the bag is epic @Rob Fisher !
Am liking those dual silicon battery holders...
Photos look very nice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (12/9/16)

That macro lens is really doing your Vape Mail justice @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/16)

480ml of juice should keep me going for while  shout out to Nuno at Lungcandy.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick (12/9/16)

Some goodies from carlossconcoctions.co.za,just got them today and can't wait to try them out,they smell amazing though,thanks for the freebies @NewOobY .I'm already looking forward to the next order as the service I received was nothing short of excellent,keep it up bro

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (13/9/16)

Vapemail 

Been waiting for this one for a wile now

SXK Kayfun 5 mini clone

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (13/9/16)

Vapemail baby, well more like Vape-Wear-Mail. Love the designs at Custom Candies thanks @Rude Rudi, quick service and delivered as promised.

The funniest thing though is that according to DawnWing my name is Garbes Raig - close enough I guess going from Carlos Roig to Garbes Raig seems legit 


But here is the best park, super nice packaging:


Then for the actual goodies...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/9/16)

After a crappy week, got a call from the courier looking for my house, and I just want to give a shout out and thank you to both @Stosta and @Rob Fisher, absolutely made my day! Originally rob hooked stosta up with this slick GQ cap but I managed to convince him that it made him look like a hobgoblin and promised him that I'd take it to Mt.Doom and do away with. I also found some gear in the package to help me on my quest.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (13/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> After a crappy week, got a call from the courier looking for my house, and I just want to give a shout out and thank you to both @Stosta and @Rob Fisher, absolutely made my day! Originally rob hooked stosta up with this slick GQ cap but I managed to convince him that it made him look like a hobgoblin and promised him that I'd take it to Mt.Doom and do away with. I also found some gear in the package to help me on my quest.
> 
> View attachment 67455
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


Haha! Glad it cheered you up bud!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> Vapemail baby, well more like Vape-Wear-Mail. Love the designs at Custom Candies thanks @Rude Rudi, quick service and delivered as promised.
> 
> The funniest thing though is that according to DawnWing my name is Garbes Raig - close enough I guess going from Carlos Roig to Garbes Raig seems legit
> View attachment 67438
> ...


sweet...i need to get some of these...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/16)

EPIC Vape Mail Baby! T-Shirts from www.customcandies.co.za Great quality @Rude Rudi!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/16)

And then a special one! Thank you so much @Rude Rudi! I love it to bits!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 13


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/9/16)

Vape mail from the Sirs. Thank you @Sir Vape 




I think I have enough batteries to last me for a few years

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ChadB (14/9/16)

Arrived this morning and am completely in awe of the Vape from this. Nice and tight draw and decent flavor, as a starter kit this could be the one. Initially I think it's better than the AIO 
Extremely small and fits so nice in the hand, left my normal MTL device at home today and going to give this a go 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

ChadB said:


> Arrived this morning and am completely in awe of the Vape from this. Nice and tight draw and decent flavor, as a starter kit this could be the one. Initially I think it's better than the AIO
> Extremely small and fits so nice in the hand, left my normal MTL device at home today and going to give this a go
> 
> 
> ...



Please let us know what you think? 


Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (14/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Please let us know what you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Will do, need a day or two before I can.
But so far, so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

Happy Birthday Vape Mail Baby! 

Unscheduled Vape Mail... the best kind! A Birthday present from Vape King! XXXL T-Shirts, Juice and sunglasses from the US of A! @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff you guys rock! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/9/16)

OFE Cool Menthol for the win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (14/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Unscheduled Vape Mail... the best kind! A Birthday present from Vape King! XXXL T-Shirts, Juice and sunglasses from the US of A! @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff you guys rock! Thank you!
> View attachment 67627
> ...


Those sunglasses are not your colour uncle Rob.....won't go with your beautiful complexion

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> Those sunglasses are not your colour uncle Rob.....won't go with your beautiful complexion



Understood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/9/16)

Vapemail - more like Vape-DIY-mail woot.

So I got this based on the advise from the wonderful forumites here. Now I can label my DIY in a more legible format, no more nasty handwriting on masking tape.

So excited.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (14/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> Vapemail - more like Vape-DIY-mail woot.
> 
> So I got this based on the advise from the wonderful forumites here. Now I can label my DIY in a more legible format, no more nasty handwriting on masking tape.
> 
> ...


I have a sneaking suspicion that if you visit @NewOobY 's house in a weeks time EVERYTHING will have its own neat little label.

"Strawberry 3mg"
"Coils"
"DVD Player"
"Wife"
"Toilet - Please put the seat down when you're finished Carlos"

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Lushen (14/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> Vapemail - more like Vape-DIY-mail woot.
> 
> So I got this based on the advise from the wonderful forumites here. Now I can label my DIY in a more legible format, no more nasty handwriting on masking tape.
> 
> ...



Nice squonker you have there

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (14/9/16)

Lushen said:


> Nice squonker you have there


Haven't you noticed it is labelled Squonker nr. 1

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Yes the Rip Trippers Tank Dripper called the Pharaoh! And some other goodies... Cotton Bacon and some more VTC6's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (14/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Yes the Rip Trippers Tank Dripper called the Pharaoh! And some other goodies... Cotton Bacon and some more VTC6's!
> View attachment 67632
> View attachment 67633
> View attachment 67634


Very interested to see what you think of this dripper Rob, as I think you and I are on the same page with drippers. I have had a feeling lately though that I never gave them a fair chance, and this thing is looking pretty darned decent.


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Very interested to see what you think of this dripper Rob, as I think you and I are on the same page with drippers. I have had a feeling lately though that I never gave them a fair chance, and this thing is looking pretty darned decent.



The dripper's created by these vape enthusiasts/reviewers/vape elites all seem to be pretty amazing hey? Pharaoh by rip trippers and Digiflavor, recoil = ohmboyoc and grimgreen and obviously the Goon by Blueeyedgoon and 528 customs. 

They have really taken things to the next level, so @Stosta I think it might be a different ball game now with this new generation of drippers. It surely has me excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> The dripper's created by these vape enthusiasts/reviewers/vape elites all seem to be pretty amazing hey? Pharaoh by rip trippers and Digiflavor, recoil = ohmboyoc and grimgreen and obviously the Goon by Blueeyedgoon and 528 customs.
> 
> They have really taken things to the next level, so @Stosta I think it might be a different ball game now with this new generation of drippers. It surely has me excited.


Yeah, and in all fairness I tried with a couple of cheap clones so maybe a quality product is what I'm missing. I know @Greyz has/had a Sapor which very nearly didn't make it to him because I was seriously impressed with it. But I dread to think how cold I will be at night if I now get into drippers and have to get a collection of them going (although summer is approaching  )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Very interested to see what you think of this dripper Rob, as I think you and I are on the same page with drippers. I have had a feeling lately though that I never gave them a fair chance, and this thing is looking pretty darned decent.



@Stosta firsty you confused me with your change in avatar... 

Onto the Pharaoh... yes I have not been a big fan of drippers... I still think the Serpent Mini 25 is the best tank of any sort ever made right now... but I'm very impressed with the build and quality and unique design of the Pharaoh. The cloud production is insane and the flavour is pretty damn good as well... only been playing with it for half an hour... let's see how I feel in a day or so.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

Sitting here looking at all this wonderful Vape Mail is making me anxious to receive mine from @Maxxis 

A Rolo DNA / Mage combo to be exact

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (14/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta firsty you confused me with your change in avatar...
> 
> Onto the Pharaoh... yes I have not been a big fan of drippers... I still think the Serpent Mini 25 is the best tank of any sort ever made right now... but I'm very impressed with the build and quality and unique design of the Pharaoh. The cloud production is insane and the flavour is pretty damn good as well... only been playing with it for half an hour... let's see how I feel in a day or so.


Sorry Rob, if it makes you feel better the new avatar is still strange to me too, I'm used to seeing my little black square everywhere, but now the whole forum looks different with my new and definitely improved Storm Trooper.

I enjoyed the Serpent Mini, haven't tried the 25 yet because I'm don't think I could get it on any of my mods without an overhang. But as I type this I think that my POS Honeyhive actually has a 510 that is just off-center so maybe I'll get the ruler out tonight XD I know by the time I'll get to see one of these Pharaohs in real life they will be very difficult to get hold of, so make sure you get back to us in a day or two to let me know if it will be worthwhile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> Vapemail - more like Vape-DIY-mail woot.
> 
> So I got this based on the advise from the wonderful forumites here. Now I can label my DIY in a more legible format, no more nasty handwriting on masking tape.
> 
> ...



Where did u get the labeling unit from?


----------



## NewOobY (14/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Where did u get the labeling unit from?


takealot - cause of ebucks. Love my free stuffz dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/16)

Yeah Baby!!! I have finally got my hands on one of these, just hope it lives up to the hype I have created for it

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Glytch (14/9/16)

I hate this thread

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 8


----------



## VapeDude (15/9/16)

First vapemail in about 6 months

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (15/9/16)

VapeDude said:


> First vapemail in about 6 months
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Trinity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (15/9/16)

VapeDude said:


> First vapemail in about 6 months
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Nice! You did a good job of it at least!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/9/16)

Joy  

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Glytch said:


> I hate this thread
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Its like reading a car magazine. You can look but you cant touch 

I havent had vape mail in ages but should get some vape mail with something special early next week so looking forward to that.

Best thing to do is order something small internationally from places that offer free shipping every week. That way you will eventualy (once the orders start arriving) start getting vapemail every week.


----------



## PeterHarris (15/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki. Found it!!
> 
> Just another question -
> 
> ...



hi Silver

if you are going to use it in single coil mode, then refill through the other wick holes. just remove the ceramic block 

thats what i do, as m seal on the filling holes are also skewed and bent. also the wick holes are bigger 
and bigger is better.

haha, love my Avo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/16)

PeterHarris said:


> hi Silver
> 
> if you are going to use it in single coil mode, then refill through the other wick holes. just remove the ceramic block
> 
> ...



Many thanks @PeterHarris 
Great idea!!
Will do so
Lol, bigger is better


----------



## Huffapuff (15/9/16)

A new addition to my griffin family

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mark121m (15/9/16)

Nothing new for me.
Just waiting for the goblin Mini v3

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (15/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then a special one! Thank you so much @Rude Rudi! I love it to bits!
> View attachment 67511


Nasty! Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (15/9/16)

Awaiting me in Cape Town sinse Tuesday and i am sitting in Midrand till tomorrow evening...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 67845
> Awaiting me in Cape Town sinse Tuesday and i am sitting in Midrand till tomorrow evening...


@Raindance i feel u...that is worst...sterkte

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/16)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 67845
> Awaiting me in Cape Town sinse Tuesday and i am sitting in Midrand till tomorrow evening...



Don't post pics of unopened parcels in the forum dude. You'll give us nappy rash and Ohm @johan will get the worst of it.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

come home to a gift from wifey...some thoughts:

1) closet ecigsa watcher
2) reads minds
3) ur mods are getting too expensive...keep is simple boet
4) what capex approval do u require?

wanted a 22 but hey beggars cant be choosers...and she supports my hobby but too scared to ask where she got it from




either way i' ll take it

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick (15/9/16)

Vape related mail baby!
Brother p-touch to label diy and some more goodies from @NewOobY

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (16/9/16)

This is the best way to start a Friday morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

I'm so jealous , I want my vape mail!!!!


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (16/9/16)

Vault Boy and Han are pleased with the new arrivals

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (16/9/16)

So far the Pharaoh impresses most, but I think I set the Serpent up wrong. Will have to rewatch the tutorial video @Rob Fisher posted tonight and get it right

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Random_Sheep (16/9/16)

Ahh that pharaoh looks sweet. Definitely gonna have to treat myself for my birthday next month 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! And this is a special one... a present from @wiesbang! Charne you rock... I love it... thank you so much! Will have Baby Choo framed real soon! Such a Chicken Dinner present! Special! 



Beautiful sketch of Baby Choo and a REO!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> So far the Pharaoh impresses most, but I think I set the Serpent up wrong. Will have to rewatch the tutorial video @Rob Fisher posted tonight and get it right
> 
> View attachment 67963


 Good grief how big is that atty????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (16/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! And this is a special one... a present from @wiesbang! Charne you rock... I love it... thank you so much! Will have Baby Choo framed real soon! Such a Chicken Dinner present! Special!
> View attachment 67966
> 
> 
> ...


   Did they bend the package?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> Did they bend the package?



A little bit... but I'm sure a light iron will sort the crinkle out...


----------



## wiesbang (16/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A little bit... but I'm sure a light iron will sort the crinkle out...


I hope so! Otherwise somebody's gonna get a hurt real bad... lol


I'm glad you like it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (16/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Good grief how big is that atty????



It's a big'en for sure. The clouds this thing produces... I was chased away from our smoking section just now hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

Nice work @wiesbang 
Would you mind drawing me something to but a 1:1 scale of my favourite animal, a giraffe

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (16/9/16)

Goblin mail baby!!

And a freebie to boot, thanks for the great service @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (16/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice work @wiesbang
> Would you mind drawing me something to but a 1:1 scale of my favourite animal, a giraffe









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Goblin mail baby!!
> 
> And a freebie to boot, thanks for the great service @Vapers Corner
> 
> View attachment 67972


Would love to know what your experience with the Goblin V3 is, please do let us know. Also dying to know how it compares to the Serpent mini 25. Anyone going to do some comparisons ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I love grumpy cat 

But seriously nice work.
I battle to draw animals, my strongest forte was always comic.


----------



## wiesbang (16/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love grumpy cat
> 
> But seriously nice work.
> I battle to draw animals, my strongest forte was always comic.


Lol

But yeah its not my work but a very talented friend of mines.

My fabulous artwork is the drawings on the tube. That how far my skillz go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soutie (16/9/16)

Idrees said:


> Would love to know what your experience with the Goblin V3 is, please do let us know. Also dying to know how it compares to the Serpent mini 25. Anyone going to do some comparisons ?



Ill let you know once I've played with it for a few days. Decided to go for them over the serpent 25's because i want to put them on pico's, serpent 25 is just too big unfortunately


----------



## Idrees (16/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Ill let you know once I've played with it for a few days. Decided to go for them over the serpent 25's because i want to put them on pico's, serpent 25 is just too big unfortunately


Thanks @Soutie, also looking for something new, currently running the goblin v1 on my pico, if I get the serpent then I'll have to get a new mod as well


----------



## skola (16/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Ill let you know once I've played with it for a few days. Decided to go for them over the serpent 25's because i want to put them on pico's, serpent 25 is just too big unfortunately


The airflow control lever thing on the GM3 gets in the way of the battery cap of the pico. You might have to sand that battery cap down slightly. 
@Idrees, the serpent mini 25 is much airier than the GM. The flavour of the GM is more concentrated. Juice disappears in this little tank though. Even with a simple build.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Petrus (16/9/16)

*The Pharaoh dripper tank.*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (16/9/16)

From Sir Vape



And from Blck Vapour

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/9/16)

hands said:


> From Sir Vape
> View attachment 67990
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

hands said:


> From Sir Vape
> View attachment 67990
> 
> 
> ...



Nice @hands 
Go big or go home right


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/9/16)

I foresee some custom drip tips for these 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (16/9/16)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 67978
> *The Pharaoh dripper tank.*


@hands ,I recon you just love that blue drip tip.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (16/9/16)

@Sir Vape Thanks for the excellent service.
Now I have two atty's to play with this weekend as well as gearing my on-the-go-bag for those holiday trips. The tool was purchased specifically for that purpose.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/9/16)

@KZOR...that tool is amazing..just the scissors not so hot so carry ur own

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (16/9/16)

@incredible_hullk ......... you right the scissors suck balls.  I already have a descent one for the bag.


----------



## Viper_SA (16/9/16)

I rarely post vape mail anymore, they just arrive too often 
I have to post this one though, and give special mention to @Richio from Blckvapour for the awesome service. A few weeks ago we were chatting about some concentrates, just before Vapecon, and @Richio asked me to give him a list of INW tobacco concentrates I would like to see in his line-up. He ordered all 8 I asked for (pity customs held back the Perique Black). I never expected he would order all of them, so damn chuffed right now. The bottles at the back are double orders because I knew I'd love them.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/9/16)

@Viper_SA the dark choc tobacco sounds very interesting


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/9/16)

Hi guys, this isnt vapemail but i need to order a pair of these with my next vape mail...
If you spot them let me know please, its brilliant.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## kimbo (17/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi guys, this isnt vapemail but i need to order a pair of these with my next vape mail...
> If you spot them let me know please, its brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 68059


http://www.dhgate.com/product/hot-piggyback-animal-times-sole-bear-pants/263267425.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/ride-on-costume

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! And this is a special one... a present from @wiesbang! Charne you rock... I love it... thank you so much! Will have Baby Choo framed real soon! Such a Chicken Dinner present! Special!
> View attachment 67966
> 
> 
> ...



My gosh @wiesbang that is so amazing and stunning!
You are super talented!

Edit - just read now in a later post that it was your friend's work. Well that is still awesome and your friend is very talented!!


----------



## Raindance (17/9/16)

Thanks @Sir Vape, snappy service!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (17/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi guys, this isnt vapemail but i need to order a pair of these


eish, No Man, that is cruelty to Bears

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/9/16)

Willyza said:


> eish, No Man, that is cruelty to Bears



And at £40 i think i will take a pass 
Maybe we can do a group buy and get them cheaper 

Anyone else interested in getting a pair ?


----------



## Zahz (18/9/16)

It's been a while since I have posted here, nevertheless, Vape Mail!!! My new toy to play with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/9/16)

Zahz said:


> It's been a while since I have posted here, nevertheless, Vape Mail!!! My new toy to play with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Zahz ..oh the flavour on that tank..im rocking 0.9 ohm at the moment and its divine...enjoy


----------



## Yagya (18/9/16)

I'm also enjoying my 1 with dual claptons today..extremely flavourful with dense clouds..
Just sometin of note. I have placed a fibre washer at the bottom to prevent scratches on my mod..it has a bit of a sharp edge on that airflow control.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Zahz (18/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Zahz ..oh the flavour on that tank..im rocking 0.9 ohm at the moment and its divine...enjoy



Totally agree with you, I have used the coils that came with it. I'm impressed with it from the start. Flavour and clouds for days. They really stepped up from the previous crius. Haven't had any leaking at all. 

Thank you so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (19/9/16)

Thanks @kimbo for the Theorem BF group buy...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/9/16)

acorn said:


> Thanks @kimbo for the Therem BF group buy...
> View attachment 68260



Wow @acorn ..quite day of no vape mail and then u drop the A bomb...what a way to kick of vape mail week...looks stunning...wishing u countless ml's of vape juice pleasure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I think I'm going to have to wait a few days to try this because there is no option for your own Drip Tip... gonna have to send this to @hands to work his magic. At the same time I'll send him a Gemini and my Pharaoh for custom tips!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/9/16)

MetalGearX said:


> http://www.scaletec.co.za/products/hotplates/magnetic-hotplate-stirrer.html


R5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (19/9/16)

Vape mail from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Genosmate (20/9/16)

A certain bearded gentleman from KZN issued me with a JFDI ! either that or get hurt

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> A certain bearded gentleman from KZN issued me with a JFDI ! either that or get hurt
> View attachment 68435



What a load of Chicken Dinner right there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/16)

It's been awhile since I had some REO Mail Baby! 

REO Grand from @Lee! Many thanks! For those of you that know I have had two White REO's called Lily and both times mates have convinced me to sell them... Lily is home and will be staying!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## PsyCLown (21/9/16)

15 Batteries in total.
2x Sony VTC4's & 13x Samsung 30Q's

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/9/16)

red devil has a new homh-ey

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## KZOR (21/9/16)



Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (21/9/16)

Those are both really really nice looking setups! Well done @incredible_hullk and @KZOR !

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/9/16)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 68513


Now where is this Reo coming from?

Very nice.


----------



## Deckie (21/9/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Now where is this Reo coming from?
> 
> Very nice.


Ja ... that's a very good question ... I'm desperately looking for a Reo & the 1 day I'm away out in the wide world traveling from business to business, @Rob Fisher puts a P67 in the classifieds ... . That's life though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (21/9/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Now where is this Reo coming from?


Bought it from @Lee .....same member Rob got his. This is just the mini ....got it for wifey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (21/9/16)

I really badly want a REO. I need to start trolling the classified threads to get one. Maybe Mr @Rob Fisher will let one of his go sometime, doubtful but one can hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deckie (21/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> I really badly want a REO. I need to start trolling the classified threads to get one. Maybe Mr @Rob Fisher will let one of his go sometime, doubtful but one can hope.


Maybe we should organize a group buy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown (21/9/16)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 68513


Nice!

Do you find the Sapor, when screwed down fully, is a mission to unscrew from your mod? The top cap just keeps turning and does not grip on the O-rings? I find I need to remove the cap and use the post terminals to do the initial loosening - which is a very messy process.


----------



## KZOR (21/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Do you find the Sapor, when screwed down fully, is a mission to unscrew from your mod?



With the 22mm yes but not the 25mm. Does not bother me though since I am so conditioned to remove the cap when dripping that it is automatic. Small price to pay for the flavour. Mine is not messy though since I loosen gripping the base and not the posts and wick is normally dry when I do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/9/16)

Some beutiful vape mail came in today. Thank you @kimbo
The wood and leather are so matchy matchy im so flipping happy.
A photo does not do this mod justice its unbelievably beautiful this mod.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR (21/9/16)

The black therion is the only mod I will consider swapping for my REO kit. On my wishlist........... great buy @Clouds4Days .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (21/9/16)

hands said:


> From Sir Vape
> View attachment 67990
> 
> 
> ...




Now we talking!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (21/9/16)

Vape mail best mail ever 

Thank you very much @Rob Fisher 

Thank you for the fast shipping and big thank you for the free juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (21/9/16)

Holy crap. Do you guys expect a battery shortage or load shedding? 


PsyCLown said:


> 15 Batteries in total.
> 2x Sony VTC4's & 13x Samsung 30Q's
> View attachment 68511

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (21/9/16)

More Vape mail thanks @Lee

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Lee (21/9/16)

Pleasure @Rafique ......enjoy them bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (21/9/16)

Petrus said:


> Holy crap. Do you guys expect a battery shortage or load shedding?


Was for my friends and I, I got 6 batteries for myself though. 

They were really well priced, around R92 per battery, landed and in our hands. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (21/9/16)

I didn't bother with pictures when I finally picked them up, but in the last couple of weeks both a black Indestructible RDA and a black Serpent Mini 25 came. Like the RDA OK, not the RTA. 

Still have not got shipping notification for the Gold Petri RTA that was suppose to ship 9/11 (the supplier still has not received them yet from DotMod). The new gold Sig213 is waiting for it too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Some beutiful vape mail came in today. Thank you @kimbo
> The wood and leather are so matchy matchy im so flipping happy.
> A photo does not give this mod justice its unbelievably beautiful this mod.
> 
> View attachment 68527



I would give my left nut for one of these


----------



## Stosta (21/9/16)

Spydro said:


> I didn't bother with pictures when I finally picked them up, but in the last couple of weeks both a black Indestructible RDA and a black Serpent Mini 25 came. Like the RDA OK, not the RTA.
> 
> Still have not got shipping notification for the Gold Petri RTA that was suppose to ship 9/11 (the supplier still has not received them yet from DotMod). The new gold Sig213 is waiting for it too.


Didn't bother with pictures?!!?!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Petrus (21/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Was for my friends and I, I got 6 batteries for myself though.
> 
> They were really well priced, around R92 per battery, landed and in our hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Wow, that's a bargain.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (21/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Didn't bother with pictures?!!?!



An advantage of being a dilapidated old man set in his ways living on the hot Mojave Desert, I do or do not do on a whim.

The *Pharaoh is due tomorrow* (but may not get picked up for several days). When it is maybe I'll kill three birds with one stone (picture), maybe not.

*(ETA: Turns out the Pharaoh was delivered to my mail place this morning... so will pick it up one of these days. LOL)*

Here's a picture to hold everyone over until I decide...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Slick (21/9/16)

Mini vape mail! Thanks @Rob Fisher for the free juice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (21/9/16)

Spydro said:


> An advantage of being a dilapidated old man set in his ways living on the hot Mojave Desert, I do or do not do on a whim.
> 
> The Pharaoh is due tomorrow (but may not not get picked up for several days). When it is maybe I'll kill three birds with one stone (picture), maybe not.
> 
> ...


Man... I find that picture really disturbing! I think my shrink would have a field day with my uneasy response to the Rorshach-like nature of that pic!

If you're not going to take pictures with your fancy camera of your gear, I'm going to send @Rob Fisher over there with his camera to do it. Because I totally hold that sort of authority

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Casper (21/9/16)

Everybody has some new toys to play with except me!

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Man...
> If you're not going to take pictures with your fancy camera of your gear, I'm going to send @Rob Fisher over there with his camera to do it. Because I totally hold that sort of authority



With the zoom uncle @Rob Fisher has im sure he can take a photo from his house of @Spydro vapemail

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## boxerulez (21/9/16)

@element0709 made my day!


Wish this guy sold hardware!!! This was just a lucky classified buy 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (21/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> @element0709 made my day!
> 
> 
> Wish this guy sold hardware!!! This was just a lucky classified buy
> ...


Nice dude
Can't wait to get mine either. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (21/9/16)

Casper said:


> Everybody has some new toys to play with except me!



You and me both

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia (21/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> @element0709 made my day!
> 
> 
> Wish this guy sold hardware!!! This was just a lucky classified buy
> ...


Oooh, that is so puuurty!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (21/9/16)

Oh DIY, you have made me broke!

Magnetic Stirrer and Reptile Heat Pad 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro (22/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Oh DIY, you have made me broke!
> 
> Magnetic Stirrer and Reptile Heat Pad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Nice score.  Hope it works out well for you. 

First one I've seen that is similar to mine. A gent in Latvia made mine for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (22/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Nice score.  Hope it works out well for you.
> 
> First one I've seen that is similar to mine. A gent in Latvia made mine for me.
> View attachment 68600



It was actually your post that set me on a hunt to find the same Mag Stirrer kit you did. I think it was ebay that I got it from iirc. If you look at the box behind the mag stirrer, it has Latvia in blue on the sides you can't see.
I'm pretty sure we both used the same supplier as there is a white/black version like your for $55 and I found the white/red one for $49. I don't know why the difference in price but they were made by the same seller so I went with the cheaper option. The only difference I can see is mine does not have an on/off switch on the front.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (22/9/16)

Greyz said:


> It was actually your post that set me on a hunt to find the same Mag Stirrer kit you did. I think it was ebay that I got it from iirc. If you look at the box behind the mag stirrer, it has Latvia in blue on the sides you can't see.
> I'm pretty sure we both used the same supplier as there is a white/black version like your for $55 and I found the white/red one for $49. I don't know why the difference in price but they were made by the same seller so I went with the cheaper option. The only difference I can see is mine does not have an on/off switch on the front.



Yep, mine was $55 shipped, has the on/off and a power on indicator light. Doesn't work as good as I had hoped it would with 100% VG joose with the supplied stir magnet, but it gets it done with a little extra time. I've been going to buy a cross stir magnet for it to see if it does better, but have just not got around to it yet.


----------



## Greyz (22/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Yep, mine was $55 shipped, has the on/off and a power on indicator light. Doesn't work as good as I had hoped it would with 100% VG joose with the supplied stir magnet, but it gets it done with a little extra time. I've been going to buy a cross stir magnet for it to see if it does better, but have just not got around to it yet.



Let us know how the cross mag bar works for you, I mix my juices as Max VG where the only PG is from the concentrates. I'm worried on the lower percentage recipes my juice might also be too thick to stir properly.


----------



## Stosta (22/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Oh DIY, you have made me broke!
> 
> Magnetic Stirrer and Reptile Heat Pad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Glad you got the stirrer for your juices, and a pad to warm your snake buddy.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Glad you got the stirrer for your juices, and a pad to warm your snake buddy.



That comment could be taken out of context

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Glad you got the stirrer for your juices, and a pad to warm your snake buddy.


Whahahahahahhaah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

Vape Mail . If anybody needs me I will be down the DIY rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lee (22/9/16)

So.... ja.... some vape mail from the SIRS! Eager to try the serpent, as recommended by our in-house doctor @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Random_Sheep (22/9/16)

Nothing too amazing but at least I can keep everything in one place now. 
Coil Master kit for a mate.






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/9/16)

Got me a stack of unicorn bottles from Gearbeast. Works out at R5 each!! Had to wait 5 weeks, but hey, who's counting!!!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Vape_r (22/9/16)



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/16)

Ostrich Therion Baby!! 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Deckie (22/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ostrich Therion Baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ostrich looks awesome 

And then there was 2..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Lee (22/9/16)

Rub it in @Rob Fisher & @Deckie

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kaizer (22/9/16)

My turn




@Andre - I still have it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Quakes (22/9/16)

I need to stop watching this threat!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 5


----------



## Kaizer (22/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ostrich Therion Baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to pop those pimples.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Quakes (22/9/16)

Kaizer said:


> I want to pop those pimples.


ag nee, sies. hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (22/9/16)

Quakes said:


> ag nee, sies. hahaha



pop daardie pitte

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/9/16)

Some juices to test. The new 50ml Naked Fish range!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/16)

Lee said:


> Rub it in @Rob Fisher & @Deckie



So sorry @Lee 

You have dibs on mine if I don't like it.


----------



## Petrus (22/9/16)

And another one.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (22/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ostrich Therion Baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Lee (22/9/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher I keep saying you're a hell of a bloke! Trust me.... you'll like it.
No worries.... I know a couple of Durbanites that have.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (22/9/16)

Now look what being footloose does:


Oh my goodness, this little thing is tiny! It packs a punch though
Thank you @SAVapeGear!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (22/9/16)

I have joined the Reo P67 brigade thanks to @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 17


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

Andre said:


> I have joined the Reo P67 brigade thanks to @Rob Fisher.



Stunning @Andre !
All the best with her

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

Andre said:


> I have joined the Reo P67 brigade thanks to @Rob Fisher.


Congratulations @Andre That`s a beautiful and quite unique P67. I was wondering where that P67 went. And rightly so too, you did have first dibs on it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Congratulations @Andre That`s a beautiful and quite unique P67. I was wondering where that P67 went. And rightly so too, you did have first dibs on it



Remarkable recollection @Blu_Marlin !
Checked out that post - amazing
Imagine Andre's thoughts when he saw Mr Fisher putting it up for sale - lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Congratulations @Andre That`s a beautiful and quite unique P67. I was wondering where that P67 went. And rightly so too, you did have first dibs on it


Ah, I had forgotten about that! Justice has been served. Already converted to brushed silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/16)

Andre said:


> I have joined the Reo P67 brigade thanks to @Rob Fisher.



Chicken Dinner of note Guru @Andre! It's only right that the man who introduced me to the world of REO owns a P67!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep (22/9/16)

My first RDA and loving it 0.27 ohm and it chucks some clouds...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/9/16)

Andre said:


> I have joined the Reo P67 brigade thanks to @Rob Fisher.


Was wondering why I couldn't see myself in it anymore.

If only I new,it would turn out like this.Enjoy @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (23/9/16)

Andre said:


> I have joined the Reo P67 brigade thanks to @Rob Fisher.


Wow. You will enjoy it. Great find. Some Bora Bora and you will Rock the Clock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/16)

Andre said:


> I have joined the Reo P67 brigade thanks to @Rob Fisher.


Congratulations. Beautiful device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner of note Guru @Andre! It's only right that the man who introduced me to the world of REO owns a P67!


stunning @Andre ...but wait stop the millenium flacon...u mean master yoda @Rob Fisher is the reo apprentice of @Andre ..this is as big as finding out vader was lukes father..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> stunning @Andre ...but wait stop the millenium flacon...u mean master yoda @Rob Fisher is the reo apprentice of @Andre ..this is as big as finding out vader was lukes father..



Yip... @Andre guided me in my early days and brought me into the REO family gently!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (23/9/16)

Congrats @Andre


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

O16 - 4th attempt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> O16 - 4th attempt!
> View attachment 68842



Uncle rob.
If attemt 4 doesnt work out let me know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> O16 - 4th attempt!
> View attachment 68842

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (23/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle rob.
> If attemt 4 doesnt work out let me know


Ditto!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... @Andre guided me in my early days and brought me into the REO family gently!


Yip got to agree @Andre has guided alot of REOnauts in their early days, me included.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (23/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Yip got to agree @Andre has guided alot of REOnauts in their early days, me included.


Last year this time I spoke to @Andre about a white Reo at @Oupa, today my collection stand at 8.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (23/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Yip got to agree @Andre has guided alot of REOnauts in their early days, me included.


And one day, when I'm big, and done with hop scotching, I too will have a Reo, if I am quick enough on the classies, and they don't get snatched up while I'm busy typing "dibs"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deckie (23/9/16)

I'm about to put in an order at Reosmods


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/16)

Ive tried a few mechs on my journey and always come back to my regulated mods.

I think my bf Therion is the closest thing ill get to a Reo .
Its like a Reo but on steroids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/9/16)

Silver said:


> Remarkable recollection @Blu_Marlin !
> Checked out that post - amazing
> Imagine Andre's thoughts when he saw Mr Fisher putting it up for sale - lol


 I am a treasure trove of mostly useless but sometimes useful information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby... another truck load of crap from Fasttech! 

Before the Fasttech crap I stopped in at the Pet Shop to buy Baby Choo a present because of her op.

I nice little warm house for Baby Choo!



Clone Dot Mod mech kit... actually looks quite nice considering! Then a Coppervape Squonker. Again quite pleasantly surprised by it... not sure how it will vape but it's interesting.




It's a Custom Classic Clone... well very similar.



Another Petri Clone and this one is pretty crap... oh and a drip tip for a... can't remember right now...



Some silicon battery holders and some coil building rods...



4 x 18650 Torch! And an authentic Vaporesso Nalu RDA... way too late... bought one of them locally a long time ago!




And Monzzie thinks this is her new house and has moved in... Baby Choo won't be happy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... another truck load of crap from Fasttech!
> 
> Before the Fasttech crap I stopped in at the Pet Shop to buy Baby Choo a present because of her op.
> 
> ...


I hope Baby Choo's op wasn't too serious and recovers quickly, shame man.

The crap drip tip is probably for the Nautilus X


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/16)

Christmas came early for me today, the courier just dropped this off...




@Rob Fisher you are an absolute star! It's so nice to see that someone else also looks after their stuff, all these goodies look brand spanking new.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Deckie (23/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... another truck load of crap from Fasttech!
> 
> Before the Fasttech crap I stopped in at the Pet Shop to buy Baby Choo a present because of her op.
> 
> ...


Now that is a Fasttech hoard of style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I hope Baby Choo's op wasn't too serious and recovers quickly, shame man.
> 
> The crap drip tip is probably for the Nautilus X



Ahhhhh YES it is! Thanks Buzz!


----------



## M5000 (23/9/16)

@hands the man! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance (23/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... another truck load of crap from Fasttech!
> 
> Before the Fasttech crap I stopped in at the Pet Shop to buy Baby Choo a present because of her op.
> 
> ...





BumbleBee said:


> Christmas came early for me today, the courier just dropped this off...
> 
> View attachment 68911
> 
> ...



Eisch! ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (23/9/16)

Caramia said:


> And one day, when I'm big, and done with hop scotching, I too will have a Reo, if I am quick enough on the classies, and they don't get snatched up while I'm busy typing "dibs"


Maybe, just maybe I will let go of one of my Reo Mini's.... maybe, but I will PM you when I am ready to let go of one of my babies.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... another truck load of crap from Fasttech!
> 
> Before the Fasttech crap I stopped in at the Pet Shop to buy Baby Choo a present because of her op.
> 
> ...



The cat house looks so awesome  Why buy a petri clone!! The blasphemy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

Gizmo said:


> The cat house looks so awesome  Why buy a petri clone!! The blasphemy



Ordered it a million years ago... wanted to try them first... then got 3 authentics...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (23/9/16)

@Rob Fisher I am so afraid of these bloody clones. Only had bad luck, that is why I am not even slightly interested in the OL16 clone. I know it will be crap. There is a reason why one is 11 dollars and the other 80. If I can't afford I rather safe up and spare the disappointment. I am so impressed that you start to like the OL16. I got 4 and love it. I start to use my Nuppin not on the Lost Vape and can't believe that I have neglected this atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caramia (23/9/16)

Petrus said:


> Maybe, just maybe I will let go of one of my Reo Mini's.... maybe, but I will PM you when I am ready to let go of one of my babies.


Thank you @Petrus! You, Sir, are a true gentleman!
I am sorted, well almost, with a Leprechaun, just waiting for the current batch from @Justin Pattrick,.

Buuuuuut, one can never have enough now, it is only The Hubster who thinks he "has enough mods and tanks", LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro (24/9/16)

Andre said:


> I have joined the Reo P67 brigade thanks to @Rob Fisher.



Welcome to The Force @Andre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (24/9/16)

Finally went and picked up the Pharaoh and took a picture so @Stosta will rest easier. 

Vape mail from the past couple of weeks. Serpent Mini 25, Indestructible and the Pharaoh...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/9/16)

This arrived yesterday. Some items I needed for:
Strawvana
Choc Banana Milkshake 
Choc Coffee Mocca
Coffee Liqueur 
Cracker Jack

Also on the list is some testers for:
Fuzzy Berry
Dragon Cream
Flamingo
Melon-choly
Peach Rings
Peanut butter Cereal 

Hope to start today......

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (25/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Finally went and picked up the Pharaoh and took a picture so @Stosta will rest easier.
> 
> Vape mail from the past couple of weeks. Serpent Mini 25, Indestructible and the Pharaoh...
> View attachment 68974


Much better thanks @Spydro !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (25/9/16)

Ventured into the great unknown of our southern suburbs yesterday morning and purchased this from Vape Cartel.


Comes with pre-installed coils - Awesome ones at that.


The metal is not painted but treated so no chipping or flaking. The prebuilt light up coil vapes well at 110W but is not entirely my scene. 34 years worth of stinky residue makes it hard for me to cope with that amount of cloud. Don't worry, that is improving...



Fits the Slice perfectly and looks stunning.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed (26/9/16)

I've received a lot of vape mail over the last few weeks, didn't have the time to post, so posting it now...
My TM24 from the wonderful "Sir's "





My Gold Sigelei 213/155 from a great dude on this forum





My BEST Mech mod to date from @Paddyvapes
Let me just say, the build quality in this thing is BETTER than any other mech from respectable international makers!








And i just had to make mine a One off...
Gave her the polish treatment 




And some color...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 20


----------



## DarkSide (26/9/16)

@Raindance Congrats on a great tank, thirsty little beast but such a pleasure to vape on, just loved your quote _"Ventured into the great unknown of our southern suburbs"_

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (26/9/16)

Raindance said:


> Ventured into the great unknown of our southern suburbs yesterday morning and purchased this from Vape Cartel.
> View attachment 69067
> 
> Comes with pre-installed coils - Awesome ones at that.
> ...


I get you!

Wondering out to the other side of the boerewors gordyn can be very daunting lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (26/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> I get you!
> 
> Wondering out to the other side of the boerewors gordyn can be very daunting lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Exactly how I feel venturing into the Far North, do not go often as border control can be quite daunting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/9/16)

RiaanRed said:


> I've received a lot of vape mail over the last few weeks, didn't have the time to post, so posting it now...
> My TM24 from the wonderful "Sir's "
> 
> 
> ...


@RiaanRed ...that is sexy...I mean forget the petri mech...beauty is right here...with what u polished her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> I get you!
> 
> Wondering out to the other side of the boerewors gordyn can be very daunting lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



That depends on what side you are on.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @RiaanRed ...that is sexy...I mean forget the petri mech...beauty is right here...with what u polished her?



I started with 360grit wet sanding all the way to 2000 and then some autosol metal polish to finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## acorn (26/9/16)

A BIG thank you to @Rob Fisher. So my 5 Therion BF bottles decided to visit the Mod Master in Durban, fortunately for me he show them the way back to me and put in two juices to keep an eye on them, all on his expense. 
Thank you kind Sir, you are a Legend.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/16)

Drip Tip Mail Baby!  New batch of custom drip tips from @hands. Mainly designed for my Serpent Mini 25's!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus (27/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip Tip Mail Baby!  New batch of custom drip tips from @hands. Mainly designed for my Serpent Mini 25's!
> View attachment 69298
> View attachment 69299
> View attachment 69300
> ...


Wow, really nice @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

Amazing service from @Oupa once again! I was a friend in need, and VM was a friend indeed! This 700mls of pure battle glory should keep me going for a while!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Amazing service from @Oupa once again! I was a friend in need, and VM was a friend indeed! This 700mls of pure battle glory should keep me going for a while!
> 
> View attachment 69303



That will last you and I a week or two.  @Oupa rocks does he not?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (27/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Amazing service from @Oupa once again! I was a friend in need, and VM was a friend indeed! This 700mls of pure battle glory should keep me going for a while!
> 
> View attachment 69303


@Stosta what VG/PG do you buy? The last time I purchased XXX from a vendor i did not enjoy it as much as when I purchased 70/30 from VM direct.
The one from the vendor seemed like the menthol was a bit much.


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> That will last you and I a week or two.  @Oupa rocks does he not?


He does indeed oom! I consider him to be like the Brad Pitt of vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

Idrees said:


> @Stosta what VG/PG do you buy? The last time I purchased XXX from a vendor i did not enjoy it as much as when I purchased 70/30 from VM direct.
> The one from the vendor seemed like the menthol was a bit much.


I get a 60/40 VG/PG mix, I think it might be possible that a 70/30 would calm the menthol a bit more, but I've only ever ordered 60/40.


----------



## Idrees (27/9/16)

Stosta said:


> I get a 60/40 VG/PG mix, I think it might be possible that a 70/30 would calm the menthol a bit more, but I've only ever ordered 60/40.


Thanks @Stosta, is the VG/PG ratio from the vendors 60/40?


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

Idrees said:


> Thanks @Stosta, is the VG/PG ratio from the vendors 60/40?


Maybe send @Oupa a PM (he can't respond here) or check with a specific vendor. I think it's 50/50 by default, but not sure if that's what they send out to vendors.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (27/9/16)

Thank You @BigGuy the little black combo arrived safely this morning, delivered at 8.07am, was just back on your site, and need to place another order for another combo I Need... Yes, I have a vaping problem and quite content, do not need help....yet!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (27/9/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

Caramia said:


> View attachment 69336


I foresee an afternoon of exciting new experiments for you @Caramia ? XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (27/9/16)

Caramia said:


> View attachment 69336


Demon Killer wire, seems like you have no fear....on your way to the coil master medal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (27/9/16)

DarkSide said:


> Demon Killer wire, seems like you have no fear....on your way to the coil master medal!


Lol, I have a roll of the Alien wire as well, so we'll see what comes out

@Stosta, in between the pain meds, it will be an interesting afternoon and evening

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/16)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! Just EPIC! Large Chicken Dinner! 

Serpent Mini 25 number #3, Asmodus Minikin 150w Kodama Edition, Asmodus Minikin version 2 and 2 x Turds!

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro (27/9/16)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/9/16)

Vape mail.
Took about 7 weeks but finally here.

My Mage RTA im really excited for this one, coil Fundi clapton builder, multi purpose tweezers and some glass tips.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (28/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape mail.
> Took about 7 weeks but finally here.
> 
> My Mage RTA im really excited for this one, coil Fundi clapton builder, multi purpose tweezers and some glass tips.
> ...



Very nice.
Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/9/16)

Thanks @Lim for hooking me up

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Mark121m (28/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks @Lim for hooking me up
> 
> View attachment 69469


Awww nice
Alien 220w
Smok tech

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/9/16)

It's an absolute BEAST paired with the TFV8 big daddy


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/9/16)

more diy stash...cant wait to mix up some red and white wine juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (28/9/16)

Yeah baby

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Anneries (28/9/16)

Got this earlier today, after playing with my brother's I had to have one. But not quite there yet. Got this on a massive sale, last one at the shop with free shipping, so was a deal not to miss. Now I am just looking for one for my wife.




This one will be resting until I get the batteries and charger, and of course the knowledge to use it safely. Have done enough of Ohm's law for four years at university, but getting my head around all the batteries available on the market takes some time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (28/9/16)

What an absolute win! You know when a crappy day is made awesome with vape mail? A chance to try out the Liqua Qube, as well as all their HP juices from @Rob Fisher ! I'm impressed with the build quality of this thing, not sure as to the practicality of it yet but it feels gooood!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah Baby!!! I have finally got my hands on one of these, just hope it lives up to the hype I have created for it
> 
> View attachment 67665



Also a huge V2 fan, checked the Mike Vapes review on this V2.5 - and it was raving! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Also a huge V2 fan, checked the Mike Vapes review on this V2.5 - and it was raving! Enjoy


Grimm Green also did a quick review on it, he says it's on par with the Mage for flavour and so far his favouite tank for 2016, I'm loving the v2.5 immensly, so far it hasn't skipped a beat

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## dastrix550 (28/9/16)

Shout out to Craig and Hugo for this little package, great service as per usual! @BigGuy @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (28/9/16)

dastrix550 said:


> Shout out to Craig and Hugo for this little package, great service as per usual! @BigGuy @Sir Vape


"Little package" you say? Sweet mother that is some serious vapemail!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## dastrix550 (28/9/16)

Stosta said:


> "Little package" you say? Sweet mother that is some serious vapemail!!!



It's hard to say no to Craig! The @BigGuy is just to huggable, the man got me of the stinkies and now it's becoming more of a hobby, really loving it, and I am a sucker for all kinds of gadgets!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (28/9/16)

dastrix550 said:


> Shout out to Craig and Hugo for this little package, great service as per usual! @BigGuy @Sir Vape


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i did PM you my address bro

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dastrix550 (28/9/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i did PM you my address bro



Who are you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/16)

Vape Mail Baby!  The long awaited new tank from Vaporesso with the new style ceramic coils! Ladies and Gentlemen may I introduce the new Vaporesso Estoc Tank!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (28/9/16)

dastrix550 said:


> Who are you?




I think it was meant as a joke.

.


----------



## dastrix550 (28/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> I think it was meant as a joke.
> 
> .


I actually love Kai, we go away back. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (28/9/16)

dastrix550 said:


> Who are you?


Man i hate and love you. But you shouldnt have bought me a minikin   

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dastrix550 (28/9/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Man i hate and love you. But you shouldnt have bought me a minikin
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Don't worry, I didn't.  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Slick (28/9/16)

Limitless RDTA and some cocolime from @yeOldeOke,bought this juice because if it doesn't taste good then theirs something wrong with the tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

Well today was a very special day for me on the Vapemail front!

I received my JB Mod wooden squonker back from the spa of expert maker @Genosmate in Knysna.

The previous time I got her she developed a problem relating to the wood moving slightly. So I sent her back and @Genosmate kindly made some alterations.

Put on the trusty RM2 atty and put in a mild 1.2 ohm simple coil. Quickly blended some strawberry ice for a test drive.

Am glad to report she is alive and well.

Put on the @hands drip tip and she is just gorgeous!




I have been without her for quite a while because VapeCon got in the way  I forgot how comfortable she is in the hand and how super light she is.




And how beautifully light the fire button is. It's like tiptoeing. Lovely.




The wood that has been used is polished to perfection and is magically beautiful.

Thank you @Genosmate. I appreciate all the effort. You have great talent and I can't believe I am holding this in my hand!

As for the vape - it's very good so far. About half a bottle in!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 17


----------



## VapeSnow (28/9/16)

Silver said:


> Well today was a very special day for me on the Vapemail front!
> 
> I received my JB Mod wooden squonker back from the spa of expert maker @Genosmate in Knysna.
> 
> ...



Beautiful mod @Silver

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/9/16)

As I'm low on the menthol front and the pricing model,flavours,concept and website intrigued me I decided to try the 'Just Chilled' from All day Vapes,whilst I was ordering I couldn't resist some of the other flavours.
Great service and even after I placed the order @YeOldeOke insisted he send me an extra bottle of the menthol (I have three varying strengths of it) because I didn't get a 10% off promo code from him!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Well today was a very special day for me on the Vapemail front!
> 
> I received my JB Mod wooden squonker back from the spa of expert maker @Genosmate in Knysna.
> 
> ...



That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL @Silver. That wood polishing and styling is just amazing, I'm blown away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Well today was a very special day for me on the Vapemail front!
> 
> I received my JB Mod wooden squonker back from the spa of expert maker @Genosmate in Knysna.
> 
> ...


@Silver @Genosmate 
That's one lovely squonker! Makes me nostagic for my Southern Cape days and the smell of Milkwood trees.

Is that Yellow Wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver @Genosmate
> That's one lovely squonker! Makes me nostagic for my Southern Cape days and the smell of Milkwood trees.
> 
> Is that Yellow Wood?



I am not actually sure what wood it is @YeOldeOke 

All i know is that it looks beautiful and feels awesome
Got it in my hand now for the early morning vape. 
(The tame 1.2 ohm coil in there is perfect for this hour)


----------



## Genosmate (29/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver @Genosmate
> That's one lovely squonker! Makes me nostagic for my Southern Cape days and the smell of Milkwood trees.
> 
> Is that Yellow Wood?



No not Yellowood its Leadwood

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/9/16)

Genosmate said:


> No not Yellowood its Leadwood



Lived there for years, back when Thesens was still there. Cannot remember Leadwood. I'm getting old.

Beautiful mod though.


----------



## Genosmate (29/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Lived there for years, back when Thesens was still there. Cannot remember Leadwood. I'm getting old.
> 
> Beautiful mod though.


I'm not sure where the piece originates from as I bought it from a Woodturning supplier in Gauteng.
Thesens was already being turned into Legotown when I arrived.


----------



## Robert Howes (29/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  The long awaited new tank from Vaporesso with the new style ceramic coils! Ladies and Gentlemen may I introduce the new Vaporesso Estoc Tank!
> View attachment 69545


Awesome Rob, looks just like the Melo III

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Awesome Rob, looks just like the Melo III



And it performs a lot like the Melo 3 @Robert Howes.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/9/16)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited. If I could I would mix in the office, but that might be inappropriate.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/9/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited. If I could I would mix in the office, but that might be inappropriate.
> 
> View attachment 69616
> 
> View attachment 69617



@Chukin'Vape No man....do it...I even have an ultrasonic at work for steeping....good flavours there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (29/9/16)

Soo, some vape mail, been wanting this recoil RDA for a while, luckily i waited for the black one 
also thanks for the awesome service from @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/9/16)

Vape mail

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Chukin'Vape No man....do it...I even have an ultrasonic at work for steeping....good flavours there


The oke's over here already think my obsession is spiraling out of control - LOL. So you went the U-Sonic route with the steeping, I found myself 3 weeks ago getting quotes for heated magnetic stirrers. Still dont know which direction to go - what did that bad boy set you back? 

I have so many flavours at home, my mixes got way to complex - so decided to go back to basics, simple custards, simple lemonades. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/68981
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/202670
So im also going to make a Lemonade and mix it with melons - #melonade. <---------------------- Did you check what I did there? 

The @home DIY Cupboard

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Well today was a very special day for me on the Vapemail front!
> 
> I received my JB Mod wooden squonker back from the spa of expert maker @Genosmate in Knysna.
> 
> ...




That mod really looks outstanding @Silver . @Genosmate you are really talented ... well done !!!




Rob Fisher said:


> And it performs a lot like the Melo 3 @Robert Howes.




@Rob Fisher , please provide another update, say in a weeks time or so.

.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/9/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> The oke's over here already think my obsession is spiraling out of control - LOL. So you went the U-Sonic route with the steeping, I found myself 3 weeks ago getting quotes for heated magnetic stirrers. Still dont know which direction to go - what did that bad boy set you back?
> 
> I have so many flavours at home, my mixes got way to complex - so decided to go back to basics, simple custards, simple lemonades.
> 
> ...



@Chukin'Vape ...read lemonade first and then noticed the melonade...nice one

I went cheappy with the R580 ultrasonic thats got a 3 min timer...not ideal but the others are too darn expensive

Let me know how the melonade comes out..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/9/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Soo, some vape mail, been wanting this recoil RDA for a while, luckily i waited for the black one
> also thanks for the awesome service from @Vapers Corner



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick bro. Dig that heavy wire for the recoil!


----------



## Daniel Alves (29/9/16)

Yeah, comes out to 0.11. Vapes like a beast, does get hot though

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/9/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Yeah, comes out to 0.11. Vapes like a beast, does get hot though
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



Dont stress bro, it will get hot! Im on a mission to find someone who can make me drip tips / chuff caps for my favourite RDA's - heavy wire, heavy heat.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Chukin'Vape ...read lemonade first and then noticed the melonade...nice one
> 
> I went cheappy with the R580 ultrasonic thats got a 3 min timer...not ideal but the others are too darn expensive
> 
> Let me know how the melonade comes out..



Drop me a link there for this U-Sonic you bought, thats a good price. On average - how much time do you U-sonic your juice before you vape it?


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/9/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Drop me a link there for this U-Sonic you bought, thats a good price. On average - how much time do you U-sonic your juice before you vape it?



Mods if not allowed please delete...

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/coil-master-ultrasonic-cleaner/

My creams and milkshakes 45 minutes to hour steep including 10 minute cap off rest half way through and 1 night cap off if there are perfumey flavours..but its also personal preference..I always make like 35 ml to 40ml at a time cos you will test in between steeps and then I still have 30 ml instead of half a bottle...best steeping in glass bottles

With the glass bottles I can lay 3 or 4 X 30 ml bottles flat at the same time

Fruits, just a quick 10 minute steep to get everything nice and mixed

Oh and your tanks come out brand spanking new as well...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Vape mail
> View attachment 69624


Grasshopper chose wisely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (29/9/16)

And a huge thank you to @Vapers Corner! Craig, you really made my day, and especially the not so little gift

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Tisha (29/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Took Hi Ho @Silver to @Sir Vape to visit them and got some @hands drip tips... I love blue drip tips!
> View attachment 66072
> View attachment 66073



Wow love the colour


----------



## Tisha (29/9/16)

W


Caramia said:


> And a huge thank you to @Vapers Corner! Craig, you really made my day, and especially the not so little gift
> View attachment 69651



Wow thats a nice gift...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tisha (29/9/16)

Vapemail...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (29/9/16)

Thanks @Sir Vape. Great service as usual.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tisha (29/9/16)

Another vape mail thanks for my sleeve hubby @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Looks great @Tisha !
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

Caramia said:


> And a huge thank you to @Vapers Corner! Craig, you really made my day, and especially the not so little gift
> View attachment 69651


Frozen is the bomb! Enjoy it!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (29/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Frozen is the bomb! Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Thanx @boxerulez, I LUVIT!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (29/9/16)

Tisha said:


> View attachment 69700
> Another vape mail thanks for my sleeve hubby @SAVaper


NIIIIIIICE @Tisha!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

Caramia said:


> Thanx @boxerulez, I LUVIT!









About to open my box 

Twice as nice twice as much!!!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> About to open my box
> 
> Twice as nice twice as much!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk




@boxerulez , I just love that Frozen. I keep trying other juices but end up coming back to it.
Just today I bought some stuff and was bitterly disappointed.
Anyway, that's just part of the learning curve.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @boxerulez , I just love that Frozen. I keep trying other juices but end up coming back to it.
> Just today I bought some stuff and was bitterly disappointed.
> Anyway, that's just part of the learning curve.
> 
> .


I feel that way about a lot of stuff lately which I used to love 

Scary as it is I think I am getting to a point where I don't need the vape anymore (Perhaps dont want it either)

Also been spending a lot. Perhaps the guilt is muting my flavour...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Warlock (30/9/16)

Just a small order from the new kids on the block @DizZa and @Erica_TFM .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Derkster_122 (30/9/16)

Thank you so so much @Stroodlepuff, Vape King, and GQV for the awesome Competition. 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.
View attachment 69781


----------



## Spydro (30/9/16)

Went out for a short errand at 4 this morning, so stopped by my mail place to check for bills. Just one bill, the typical SPAM junk mail... but also found vape mail that wasn't due until later today. I hadn't check the tracking so didn't know it was there. Did check tracking when back home and have to call it top customer service from this vendor AND the USPS when you buy on the 27th, they ship at about 8PM on the 27th, and it is delivered to your mailbox at noon on the 28th with free shipping. 

Got an all black Pico with some more Samsung 25R batts.







My Pico Patrol ready for action with their Avocado Genesis & Indestructible top hats.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Boktiet (1/10/16)

Not really Vape mail but vape gear nonetheless

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Warlock (1/10/16)

Always need more flavours. The missing ones to complete that elusive special recipe.





And then that awesome addition to my arsenal of gadgets ... 510 taps.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (1/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Always need more flavours. The missing ones to complete that elusive special recipe.
> 
> View attachment 69850
> 
> ...



What are the 510 taps for?


----------



## Warlock (1/10/16)

They are for making the thread that your tanks screw into. The thread on the top of your mod. I can now make a Rio for instance, or a 510 adaptor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (1/10/16)

Warlock said:


> They are for making the thread that your tanks screw into. The thread on the top of your mod. I can now make a Rio for instance, or a 510 adaptor.



Awesome


----------



## Spydro (1/10/16)

SAVaper said:


> What are the 510 taps for?





Warlock said:


> They are for making the thread that your tanks screw into. The thread on the top of your mod. I can now make a Rio for instance, or a 510 adaptor.



510 taps (along with 510 dies) are also handy to standardize your vape gear. Not all 510 connections in mods and on atty's are created equal. So coming across a 510 mod that will not accept every 510 atty is not all that uncommon. I own a lot of mods and atty's, and some have had to be "fitted" to work together smoothly. Most often with mine it has been the atty's thread specs that was the problem, not the mods, but I did get a new Reo once that was the culprit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlock (1/10/16)

Hi @Spydro 
The 510 thread (M7 with a 0.5 pitch) on the attachments is usually generated on a CNC lathe using a full form tungsten carbide tip. This tip will fail if the machinist pushes it beyond its limits. If the tip loses just a tiny piece of its point the thread will be out of limits and won’t work well. This will manifest itself with the thread having a root diameter that is too large.

This is why you found that it is usually the attachment that was the problem.

The attachment can usually be repaired with a 510 die and the female thread on the mod with a 510 tap.

Handy to have yes ... easy to find in South Africa ... no.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (1/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi @Spydro
> The 510 thread (M7 with a 0.5 pitch) on the attachments is usually generated on a CNC lathe using a full form tungsten carbide tip. This tip will fail if the machinist pushes it beyond its limits. If the tip loses just a tiny piece of its point the thread will be out of limits and won’t work well. This will manifest itself with the thread having a root diameter that is too large.
> 
> This is why you found that it is usually the attachment that was the problem.
> ...



Agree with the why's. Among the many hats I have worn in my life I did machine work for some of the jobs and businesses I owed, and in my shop at home for hobbies.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/10/16)

all set for the arrival of my last mod ever...the leprechaun...a rainbow transformer rda to go with it

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (1/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Always need more flavours. The missing ones to complete that elusive special recipe.
> 
> View attachment 69850
> 
> ...



Awesome @Warlock 
I am sure many folk on here will be admiring those 510 taps!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (1/10/16)

Dotmod Rta with some Cotton Candy - thanks to LungCandy

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/16)

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 69894
> 
> 
> Dotmod Rta with some Cotton Candy - thanks to LungCandy



@Kaizer we need a full report back on both please! Especially the Cotton Candy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/10/16)

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 69894
> 
> 
> Dotmod Rta with some Cotton Candy - thanks to LungCandy


Dibs

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (2/10/16)

Warlock said:


> And then that awesome addition to my arsenal of gadgets ... 510 taps.



Where did you find them. I need a set of taps and dies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Warlock (2/10/16)

Morning @GregF 

It was a long and torturous affair.

Made in Germany, imported to Britain, couriered to Wales, cleft stick to my front door (visiting friend from Nantyglo in Wales).


www.rotagriponline.com


Cost R410.00 ... interestingly I had a quotation from a local tool manufacturer ... R9000.00 for one, dropped to R7000.00 each if I ordered 5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Morning @GregF
> 
> It was a long and torturous affair.
> 
> ...




Eish, R9k
What a ripoff


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/10/16)

gee whizz...i read r900...how do they justify r9000k!!!


----------



## blujeenz (2/10/16)

GregF said:


> Where did you find them. I need a set of taps and dies.


I got mine from @kimbo at a very good price, maybe he still has a set or 2.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/m7-x-0-5-510-tap-and-die-for-the-diyer.t10952/


----------



## Warlock (2/10/16)

Unfortunately it is justified for a one of tap. The price would drop drastically if you ordered 1000 of. It is not as if a one man is going to be standing in front of a lathe to make it. The entire cost of production has to be paid for by that one tap ... all the various processes, and there are lots of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Unfortunately it is justified for a one of tap. The price would drop drastically if you ordered 1000 of. It is not as if a one man is going to be standing in front of a lathe to make it. The entire cost of production has to be paid for by that one tap ... all the various processes, and there are lots of them.


makes sense if u put it that way


----------



## Caramia (2/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> all set for the arrival of my last mod ever...the leprechaun...a rainbow transformer rda to go with it
> View attachment 69888


You and me both, lol! 
I just wish the Leprechauns would hurry up now, the anticipation is killing me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (2/10/16)

Lovin this setup

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/10/16)

And another one

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/16)

Sexy little number... from @SAVapeGear and a little surprise or 3 added!
Thanks for the awesome service and advise on the Atom Metropolis...at a brilliant price!
More orders coming soon...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (3/10/16)

^^^Thats a slice of the good life! More details on that atty please!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (3/10/16)

Complyfe rda +the neochrome cap









And some superhero battery wraps

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/16)

Raindance said:


> ^^^Thats a slice of the good life! More details on that atty please!



It's the Metropolis tank by Atom, go;d plated. It's all glass and vapes like a dream. Awesome flavour and cloud production using Atom's G Coils. Very nice and large bottom airflows ensures tip (all glass) does not burn ones delicate lips... Only had it a couple of hours but so far, so good.

Bottom fill system done purely to maintain the aesthetics - it is a necessary evil and does not detract from the experience in the least. 

Nice review here https://spinfuel.com/atom-vapes-metropolis-tank-review/ as is most reviews - even Riptrippers raves about this beauty...

Happy camper...much. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

New wicking material to test! 



Procrastinated too long and missed the RTA version so settled with the commercial coil version.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> New wicking material to test!
> View attachment 70174
> ...


what coils they take uncle @RobFisher...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> what coils they take uncle @RobFisher...



They take the cCell's @incredible_hullk! 

But I'm interested to test the Dotmod coils it comes with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/10/16)

Holy $hit...thank you master yoda @RobFisher

Target aimed at site...pulling trigger now before there is a run on stock because of this post...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> New wicking material to test!
> View attachment 70174
> ...



Let us know about that Cotton Candy - i'm also interested in that hybrid wick.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Let us know about that Cotton Candy - i'm also interested in that hybrid wick.



Will do... I'm hoping it has the temp resistance of Bacon Cotton and the menthol and fruit flavours of Rayon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do... I'm hoping it has the temp resistance of Bacon Cotton and the menthol and fruit flavours of Rayon...


Keen to see your views on this wick Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (4/10/16)

From the good people at Lung Candy. Much excite!








Didn't get any stickers though

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Robert Howes (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> New wicking material to test!
> View attachment 70174
> ...


You nearly had me running off to Lung Candy but it only has a 1.9ml Juice capacity

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/10/16)

Robert Howes said:


> You nearly had me running off to Lung Candy but it only has a 1.9ml Juice capacity



Which makes it a dripper...

Thats how Im justifying it to myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Robert Howes (4/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Which makes it a dripper...
> 
> Thats how Im justifying it to myself


I must admit it is a beautiful looking tank and will match the black and gold 213 perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vapington (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> New wicking material to test!
> View attachment 70174
> ...


Rob that takes cCells

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/10/16)

i have never received free shipping the same day as order...@Maxxis...u guys are legends




Update: the flavour on a Ijust 0.3 ohm coil is insane...this tank is gonna get me back to coils again but will try the self coiling tutorial posted few weeks ago

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (4/10/16)

Finally!! My prize from SourceMore, after 45 days:


View attachment 70215

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/10/16)

Caramia said:


> Finally!! My prize from SourceMore, after 45 days:
> View attachment 70216
> 
> View attachment 70215


@Caramia...Well done...free vape mail is the best vapemail

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> New wicking material to test!
> View attachment 70174
> ...



Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher for helping me getting over my lack of new dotmod depression...the tank rocks baby! FOMO Defcon 1 averted and soooo happy it wasnt relegated to my other impulse buys

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caramia (4/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Caramia...Well done...free vape mail is the best vapemail


Thanx @incredible_hullk! Especially after that long wait, and so far I'm loving this device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do... I'm hoping it has the temp resistance of Bacon Cotton and the menthol and fruit flavours of Rayon...


I too am waiting to see what Sir Rob says about this.

I am saving it for my drippers now. Sticking to bacon for my rdta as it a finely balanced line to get just enough into the rdta. 

Bit too much and muted flavour... bit too little and leaks.

The Cotton is definitely more forgiving to an amateur wicker.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Will try it in a REO with Divo tonight and tomorrow will see how it performs in a Serpent Mini 25!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Cotton Candy wick done in the Divo on the REO. It's more difficult to work with than pure Rayon or Cotton Bacon and I guess because it's a combo of both (and I have wicked a rayon wick in a REO more than a few times and can do it in my sleep)... but got it installed in my micro coil on the Divo after a few false starts and a few goes at finding the right thickness. How does it vape? Well so far with the powerful Tropical Ice there is no major difference between Rayon and Cotton Candy yet... but let's see how it performs on day two. The important test will be in the Serpent Mini 25.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cotton Candy wick done in the Divo on the REO. It's more difficult to work with than pure Rayon or Cotton Bacon and I guess because it's a combo of both (and I have wicked a rayon wick in a REO more than a few times and can do it in my sleep)... but got it installed in my micro coil on the Divo after a few false starts and a few goes at finding the right thickness. How does it vape? Well so far with the powerful Tropical Ice there is no major difference between Rayon and Cotton Candy yet... but let's see how it performs on day two. The important test will be in the Serpent Mini 25.
> View attachment 70248


@Rob Fisher, try it in the OL16 with XXX

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, try it in the OL16 with XXX



@Petrus it seems to taste better than before... but there is still that funny taste I get everytime I have tried an OL16? I must try XXX in my standard REO and see if I get the same taste... tomorrow I will play with coils and different juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/10/16)

Vapemail yea. From the folks at The Falvour Mill in Richards Bay. Ordered on Sunday night after they loaded the CAP concentrates and it arrived this morning before 8. Thanks @DizZa and @Erica_TFM ,for the flawless service + the little something extra in the box as well.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/10/16)

Myne.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez (4/10/16)

wiesbang said:


> From the good people at Lung Candy. Much excite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how is the funfetti? I am looking to order some soon. Rosky milk is a winner! Shake and vape basically.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (4/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> So how is the funfetti? I am looking to order some soon. Rosky milk is a winner! Shake and vape basically.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Haven't tried it yet. Needs to steep about a week or so

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (4/10/16)

lies... just do it!

My rosky also said 5days at least. was good immediately.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> lies... just do it!
> 
> My rosky also said 5days at least. was good immediately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



My Funfetti only steeped now for 2 days and it keeps getting better and better by the day.

I drip a little every day (i skipped yesterday though) and deffinatly a good juice from day 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> My Funfetti only steeped now for 2 days and it keeps getting better and better by the day.
> 
> I drip a little every day (i skipped yesterday though) and deffinatly a good juice from day 1.


Will have to order.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Restock of my ADV!  Thanks @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Restock of my ADV!  Thanks @Oupa!
> View attachment 70286


I suggest the title for this work of art, "At The Pearly Gates". Do you want some help making space on your desk Rob?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Restock of my ADV!  Thanks @Oupa!
> View attachment 70286



Shooowweee.... Do you drink that stuff uncle rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (5/10/16)

If there is ever n VG shortage we know where you stay @Oupa.


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Shooowweee.... Do you drink that stuff uncle rob



I think Oom @Rob Fisher baths in the stuff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Restock of my ADV!  Thanks @Oupa!


@Rob Fisher
I take it you have shares in @Oupa concern

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Shooowweee.... Do you drink that stuff uncle rob



Almost... but between friends stealing and these new Sub Ohm tanks that drink juice it does go down fast!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akash (5/10/16)

@Rob Fisher always remember, you have a friend in me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Almost... but between friends stealing and these new Sub Ohm tanks that drink juice it does go down fast!





Rob Fisher said:


> Almost... but between friends stealing and these new Sub Ohm tanks that drink juice it does go down fast!



Theres goes my dream that you found the fountain of youth!


----------



## Deckie (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Almost... but between friends stealing and these new Sub Ohm tanks that drink juice it does go down fast!


You know it's sacrilege to use anything other than water or Soda water as a mixer with whiskey

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Restock of my ADV!  Thanks @Oupa!
> View attachment 70286


So was that like 3 shots in panorama mode stitched together?
Now I see why that fancy Canon was necessary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (5/10/16)

Thank you @Rob Fisher been following your posts, convinced me,

pulled the trigger, broke the bank. Serpent 25 is a killer flavour machine, love the Minikin v2.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! High Speed service from the UK!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (6/10/16)

That maple waffle was one of the best e liquids I've tried. Loved it! Enjoy @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Smok Alien Gold!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Rebel (6/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! High Speed service from the UK!
> View attachment 70471
> View attachment 70472
> View attachment 70473



@Rob Fisher what does courier and duties work out to from the UK?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

Rebel said:


> @Rob Fisher what does courier and duties work out to from the UK?



5 bottles juice - £64-13
Shipping via DHL - £16.63
Total £80.76 (R1,495.41)

Local charges from DHL 
Duty and Vat R177.52
DHL Handling charge - R150

Price per bottle R364.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Smok Alien Gold!
> View attachment 70485
> View attachment 70486


that gold though. looks good! petri on it Oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! High Speed service from the UK!
> View attachment 70471
> View attachment 70472
> View attachment 70473


Snap! You should of told me you were getting, I would of hooked you up!
Got mine from a local.
1 bottle 60ml juice - R120-00
Shipping via ARAMEX R99-00
Total R219-00!

Looks legit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

Pixstar said:


> Snap! You should of told me you were getting, I would of hooked you up!
> Got mine from a local.
> 1 bottle 60ml juice - R120-00
> Shipping via ARAMEX R99-00
> ...



Very legit!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang (6/10/16)

My secret Santa sent me some much needed fuel and some batteries

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (6/10/16)

Now I am a Biscuit..... as well . Thanks VapeCartel

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/10/16)

epic vape pickup from an awesome bloke....No 21 has a home...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/10/16)

Speechless.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Kaizer (6/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Speechless.



Absolutely Beautiful! Match made in heaven.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (6/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> epic vape pickup from an awesome bloke....No 21 has a home...
> View attachment 70542


Serious FOMO, as mine is also supposed to be in this batch
But looking absolutely fantastic @incredible_hullk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (6/10/16)

Caramia said:


> Serious FOMO, as mine is also supposed to be in this batch
> But looking absolutely fantastic @incredible_hullk!


Mine is also supposed be in this batch ... but they'll arrive.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Restock of my ADV!  Thanks @Oupa!
> View attachment 70286



Nice to see the pipeline is still strongly pumping from CT to Durbs @Rob Fisher 
Looks Great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Speechless.



Looks stunning @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

@SAVapeGear ........ now that is a combo we will not see in the classified section anytime soon. 
Stunning looking combo. I am sure you will cherish and care for that setup like non other who also own.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/10/16)

another epic vapemail..

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Akash (7/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> another epic vapemail..
> View attachment 70592



Now thats a good looking combo right therrrrrr!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> epic vape pickup from an awesome bloke....No 21 has a home...
> View attachment 70542



BTW the Transformer is a kak RDA...dont waste ur time...IMHO

Pity considering the guys other stuff were spot on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (7/10/16)

Yeah baby

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lushen (7/10/16)

Riaz said:


> Yeah baby


Nice buy @Riaz 
Does the charger support 1A or 2A charging across all bays at the same time?
I think I am due for a new charger and need to start the research


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

Time to try another few recipes.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Riaz (7/10/16)

Lushen said:


> Nice buy @Riaz
> Does the charger support 1A or 2A charging across all bays at the same time?
> I think I am due for a new charger and need to start the research


I'm not sure man. 

Will check when I get home and report back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (7/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> BTW the Transformer is a kak RDA...dont waste ur time...IMHO
> 
> Pity considering the guys other stuff were spot on


The Radius atty works really well on a Leprechaun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (7/10/16)

Finally my order from the UK arrived!  
Yes ladies and gentleman that is 100ml of Sugar Cookie V1, along with a few other big bottles and an ENYAWREKLAW premix. 

This will be a great weekend for mixing...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Finally my order from the UK arrived!
> Yes ladies and gentleman that is 100ml of Sugar Cookie V1, along with a few other big bottles and an ENYAWREKLAW premix.
> 
> This will be a great weekend for mixing...
> ...



@Greyz...what the frikadel...that is legendary dude...have fun mixing up some beasts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Finally my order from the UK arrived!
> Yes ladies and gentleman that is 100ml of Sugar Cookie V1, along with a few other big bottles and an ENYAWREKLAW premix.
> 
> This will be a great weekend for mixing...
> ...



Hey bud.
If i may ask what was the shipping cost and customs?
Thanks bud


----------



## Greyz (7/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud.
> If i may ask what was the shipping cost and customs?
> Thanks bud


Zero bud. Not a cent, I know its been a long time since I last wasn't charged customs. 
Might be because the customs is included in the 5 pound delivery cost. But I'm plucking at straws here..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (7/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Finally my order from the UK arrived!
> Yes ladies and gentleman that is 100ml of Sugar Cookie V1, along with a few other big bottles and an ENYAWREKLAW premix.
> 
> This will be a great weekend for mixing...
> ...



@Greyz What was the delivery time from the U.K to your door?


----------



## Lushen (7/10/16)

I don't post much here, but this deserves some attention.

Thanks to my lovely wife for my beautiful Leprechaun (birthday present) and my Sheamus is finally complete with the Brass Goon.
Thank you @Justin Pattrick for the Leprechaun, it is beautiful, perfect and has officially unseated the Reo.
Thank you @jakeonfire for the Goon. You just help me complete my collection... Just need a nice drip tip for the Mech...

Reactions: Like 16 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## boxerulez (7/10/16)

Happy days!!!




Abd this tank is the best tank I own now. Will be buying another before they disappear off the market.






Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Random_Sheep (7/10/16)

@boxerulez where you get yours from? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (7/10/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> @boxerulez where you get yours from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


from the e-cig @YeOldeOke can hook you up. R320 for black R290 for ssteel.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 
Well not exactly Vape Mail... more like Rob's Ramblings mail... new GoPro Hero 5 Black so RR can go mobile!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate (8/10/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (8/10/16)

25 # 2

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/16)

Spydro said:


> 25 # 2
> 
> View attachment 70890



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @Spydro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (8/10/16)

Rebel said:


> @Greyz What was the delivery time from the U.K to your door?


I ordered on the 18th August and picked it up on the 6th so I'd guesstimate about 6 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (8/10/16)

@Spydro Good choice, you will love this chubby little puppy.


----------



## Cobrali (9/10/16)

Greetings from China! Will be back in SA tomorrow! After countless web searches and some help from a friend..got myself a crown hearts mech mod! So sexy! Btw..if anyone says SA mods are expensive they need to come to China! Mods are twice the prices in SA due to the manufacturers not selling the mods locally, so it gets exported and then imported back here. EG. Releux RX200S here is 900RMB!!! So about R1800! 







Here are the juices i tried and liked and am bringing back with me to SA!  All imported from the USA though..price is about the same as international liquids in SA.






Today i am on my way to HK before i go to the airport..so will try to slip an hour in to check out if i can find a vape shop there!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/16)

Cobrali said:


> Greetings from China! Will be back in SA tomorrow! After countless web searches and some help from a friend..got myself a crown hearts mech mod! So sexy! Btw..if anyone says SA mods are expensive they need to come to China! Mods are twice the prices in SA due to the manufacturers not selling the mods locally, so it gets exported and then imported back here. EG. Releux RX200S here is 900RMB!!! So about R1800!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome juices.
Safe travels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/10/16)

Finally some Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Finally I have my paws on a VGod Pro 150!



Slight overhang with the Serpent Mini 25 but that is temporary till the Petri RDA arrives! 




Now I know why it came in a big box... awesome vape case...



Now transferring my operational toolkit from my cheap plastic thingy to the VGod bag!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally I have my paws on a VGod Pro 150!
> View attachment 71180
> ...


Oh wow! That is shweeeeeet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally I have my paws on a VGod Pro 150!
> View attachment 71180
> ...


Beautiful @Rob Fisher . Can I pick your well researched & first handed experience of knowledge? If you had to choose between the Minikin V2 and the Smok Alien, which would you choose & why? I want to buy a new mod to use with my Serpent 25 & know the Minkin V2 but not the Alien. I've played around with the Minikin quite extensively incl. the TC which to me works flawlessly but I have no experience with the Alien.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Deckie said:


> Beautiful @Rob Fisher . Can I pick your well researched & first handed experience of knowledge? If you had to choose between the Minikin V2 and the Smok Alien, which would you choose & why? I want to buy a new mod to use with my Serpent 25 & know the Minkin V2 but not the Alien. I've played around with the Minikin quite extensively incl. the TC which to me works flawlessly but I have no experience with the Alien.



@Deckie despite the recessed fire button of the Minikin V2 (which I am now used to) I would choose the Minikin every time... I have had a few Minkins and every single one performed really well especially with battery life and the V2 is no exception. Then added to that the Serpent Mini has no overhang whatsoever on the Minikin.

The Alien is probably the best product I have seen come from Smok and it's comfortable in the hand and the squeeze fire button is very nice... I haven't tested temp control on either device because I never use it...

I know this isn't a technical review and much more a gut feel exercise but I would choose the Minikin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> The Alien is probably the best product I have seen come from Smok and it's comfortable in the hand and the squeeze fire button is very nice... I haven't tested temp control on either device because I never use it...
> 
> I know this isn't a technical review and much more a gut feel exercise but I would choose the Minikin.



Thanks @Rob Fisher , I've had a few Minikins myself & still have a 1.5 & a V2, both I'm extremely happy with. I wish to buy another mod for my second Serpent 25 - last week I was decided on a 2nd Minkin V2 until that is, SirVape listed the Bling Bling Smok Alien with all the hype & good reviews around it - that blinded me & sent the old noggin into convulsions. Now I'm not a Bling Bling kind of guy and hardly ever go over 50W so high powered devices can be wasted on me so I'm now convinced the Minkin will be the more sensible purchase for me. Thanks Rob, just needed to hear somebody else's view. The Alien does look good though :confundio1::neng2kb:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , I've had a few Minikins myself & still have a 1.5 & a V2, both I'm extremely happy with. I wish to buy another mod for my second Serpent 25 - last week I was decided on a 2nd Minkin V2 until that is, SirVape listed the Bling Bling Smok Alien with all the hype & good reviews around it - that blinded me & sent the old noggin into convulsions. Now I'm not a Bling Bling kind of guy and hardly ever go over 50W so high powered devices can be wasted on me so I'm now convinced the Minkin will be the more sensible purchase for me. Thanks Rob, just needed to hear somebody else's view. The Alien does look good though :confundio1::neng2kb:



@Deckie if you already have a V2 Minikin what about a VGod Pro 150? Mind you the Serpent will have an overhang... I got it for my Petri RDA on it's way tomorrow.


----------



## Caramia (11/10/16)

Just perfect, thanx @Justin Pattrick!


Re, the spare glass... nuff said... From a very efficient @KieranD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (11/10/16)

Yeah, the wait was more than worth it . Absolute beauty. 2nd one ordered. I BF'd a Petri this afternoon & will take it out for a burn tomorrow, enjoying this at the moment.
Thanks @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Deckie (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie if you already have a V2 Minikin what about a VGod Pro 150? Mind you the Serpent will have an overhang... I got it for my Petri RDA on it's way tomorrow.


@Rob Fisher I'm gonna have a drink and run that through my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/10/16)

Not as exiting as Rob's but loving my Vapemail anyways. If someone told me a year ago I would be buying stuff like this and "online" nogal, I would have laughed in their face. Vaping changed my life in so many ways!


Thanks to the guys at the Valley, awesome service and always in stock of what I need!

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paraddicted (11/10/16)

Days when you get vape mail are always the best kind of days! Thanks to the guys at The Flavour Mill and BlckVapour for getting me started on my DIY journey.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (12/10/16)

Raindance said:


> Not as exiting as Rob's but loving my Vapemail anyways. If someone told me a year ago I would be buying stuff like this and "online" nogal, I would have laughed in their face. Vaping changed my life in so many ways!
> View attachment 71260
> 
> Thanks to the guys at the Valley, awesome service and always in stock of what I need!
> ...


I would still be damned excited to recieve that vape mail! Great job @Raindance !


----------



## Caveman (12/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Finally my order from the UK arrived!
> Yes ladies and gentleman that is 100ml of Sugar Cookie V1, along with a few other big bottles and an ENYAWREKLAW premix.
> 
> This will be a great weekend for mixing...
> ...



I need this in my life. Which store did you buy from in the UK?


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

Caveman said:


> I need this in my life. Which store did you buy from in the UK?



I bought it all from HERE. Please save yourself the stress and choose the shipping option with tracking, it drove me mad wondering and not knowing where my package was!

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/16)

Caveman said:


> I need this in my life. Which store did you buy from in the UK?


Check web site at the bottom of the image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (12/10/16)

@Greyz thanks 



Andre said:


> Check web site at the bottom of the image.


Haha thanks, it's too early in the morning. I am still waking up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cerberus (12/10/16)

arriving at the office and the receptionist hands you this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/10/16)

Vape Mail.I think my collection is complete

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Vape_r (12/10/16)

Am I the only one who can't see @SAVapeGear s picture?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/10/16)

Vape_r said:


> Am I the only one who can't see @SAVapeGear s picture?


I also couldn't see it.I have uploaded it again.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Petrus (12/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vape Mail.I think my collection is complete


Beautiful. Dips on the Red one.hehe


----------



## Random_Sheep (12/10/16)

Vape_r said:


> Am I the only one who can't see @SAVapeGear s picture?


Fine to me.... 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (12/10/16)

Finally, a stainless Azeroth (not made by iJoy), a blue matchy matchy glass for the Limitless +, and some vape bands, thanx @The eCigStore!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spydro (12/10/16)

6 Sony VTC5A high drain batts.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Petri RTA Built by @Ollie! And 2 Chalk Dust T-Shirts thank to @Stroodlepuff! You guys rock! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Bearshare (12/10/16)

Spydro said:


> 6 Sony VTC5A high drain batts.
> 
> View attachment 71361


From? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/10/16)

It's here, it's bliss...

Thanks @Sir Vape! Awesome as always!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Soutie (12/10/16)

My first vape Mail in a while. 

Thanks @Vaperite South Africa, I'm loving this guy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

Thank you to@Heaven Gifts! 
3 days from China to my hand, now that's how you deliver a prize!

Not a late model mod but it's solid and well built.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Thank you to@Heaven Gifts!
> 3 days from China to my hand, now that's how you deliver a prize!
> 
> Not a late model mod but it's solid and well built.
> ...


well done @Greyz...love the racing stripe colour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare (12/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> well done @Greyz...love the racing stripe colour


Focus St  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/10/16)

Bearshare said:


> Focus St
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


how many secs 0 to 100 watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bearshare (12/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> how many secs 0 to 100 watts


Looks like 0 to 3 days is a record 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/10/16)

Bearshare said:


> Looks like 0 to 3 days is a record
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


if only non prize stuff were that quick...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (12/10/16)

Soutie said:


> My first vape Mail in a while.
> 
> Thanks @Vaperite South Africa, I'm loving this guy.
> 
> View attachment 71481


@Soutie , I have it on the strictest confidence those are no good, as a social service I am prepared to take it of your hands at no extra cost to you.

Seriously, congrats, awesome device. I "need" one of those so bad it hurts. 

Enjoy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> how many secs 0 to 100 watts


It only does 60W, so I'll have to buy a new Atty that works well at 60W and under. 
See how I just used my new prize as justification for a new tank? Houston, I have a problem  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Derkster_122 (12/10/16)

Greyz said:


> It only does 60W, so I'll have to buy a new Atty that works well at 60W and under.
> See how I just used my new prize as justification for a new tank? Houston, I have a problem
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Is that the one you won just the other day


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Is that the one you won just the other day
> 
> 
> I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


The one and the same cuz

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (12/10/16)

Greyz said:


> The one and the same cuz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



How's that for efficiency 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The eCigStore (12/10/16)

Caramia said:


> Finally, a stainless Azeroth (not made by iJoy), a blue matchy matchy glass for the Limitless +, and some vape bands, thanx @The eCigStore!
> View attachment 71338



Awesome you happy, enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (12/10/16)

The eCigStore said:


> Awesome you happy, enjoy


More than happy! Next time I'll buy a t-shirt as well


----------



## Spydro (12/10/16)

Bearshare said:


> From?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



ILLUMN


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/10/16)

now im really enjoying my reo with my new ol16 courtesy of @SAVapeGear ...thx for the email nudge saying last one and its in your cart...procastrination over very quickly..and i got it same day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Cobrali (13/10/16)

Finally got it yesterday! What a beautiful South African mod! Thanks @Justin Pattrick!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

Cobrali said:


> Finally got it yesterday! What a beautiful South African mod! Thanks @Justin Pattrick!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Ooh, that looks lovely @Cobrali 
That blue is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cobrali (13/10/16)

Silver said:


> Ooh, that looks lovely @Cobrali
> That blue is amazing!


Totally agree! It looks and feels great!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/10/16)

Cobrali said:


> Totally agree! It looks and feels great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


now i need a blue one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (13/10/16)

Cobrali said:


> Finally got it yesterday! What a beautiful South African mod! Thanks @Justin Pattrick!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Where do I order one of these?


----------



## Cobrali (13/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Where do I order one of these?


Send a PM to @Justin Pattrick

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/10/16)

FOMO.

Triggered Pulled.

What a piece !!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6


----------



## Deckie (13/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Where do I order one of these?


There you go .. beautiful Squonkers
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paddy-vapes-leprechaun.t24503/


----------



## Kaizer (13/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> FOMO.
> 
> Triggered Pulled.
> 
> What a piece !!!



Absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> FOMO.
> 
> Triggered Pulled.
> 
> What a piece !!!



What tank is this?


----------



## skola (13/10/16)

Gizmo said:


> What tank is this?


Uwell Crown me thinks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/10/16)

Gizmo said:


> What tank is this?


My OLD Faithful Uwell Crown V1. Still the best tank.Have been using them for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Gizmo (13/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> My OLD Faithful Uwell Crown V1. Still the best tank.Have been using them for almost 2 years now.


That's awesome bro. Thought i recognized it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (13/10/16)

Deckie said:


> There you go .. beautiful Squonkers
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paddy-vapes-leprechaun.t24503/


 Thx order placed , now the wait .... indecently what's a good fit BF atty wise ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Ceramic coil sticks! What a clever idea!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> FOMO.
> 
> Triggered Pulled.
> 
> What a piece !!!



Thanks for buying that one @SAVapeGear! If it had still been for sale tonight I was gonna buy it... I don't need it but it's so beautiful it was crying for a home and I can now relax!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for buying that one @SAVapeGear! If it had still been for sale tonight I was gonna buy it... I don't need it but it's so beautiful it was crying for a home and I can now relax!


The Under the Sea,Marine Reef Kodama.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WesinEL001 (13/10/16)

YEEE HAAAAAA !!!! Mixing night tonight !! @BlckVapour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (13/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ceramic coil sticks! What a clever idea!
> View attachment 71577
> View attachment 71578



Where did you get these @Rob Fisher. I have been looking for something along those lines.


----------



## Stosta (13/10/16)

GregF said:


> Where did you get these @Rob Fisher. I have been looking for something along those lines.


http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-ceramic-sticks-955?category=93

The only place I've seen them so far.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/16)

GregF said:


> Where did you get these @Rob Fisher. I have been looking for something along those lines.



Vapers Corner @GregF! Ordered yesterday and delivery early this morning! Free shipping baby! 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-ceramic-sticks-955?category=78

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (13/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Thx order placed , now the wait .... indecently what's a good fit BF atty wise ?


Hi @Daniel . I'm in no ways an expert but currently I'm using the Origen OL16 & needless to say I'm happy with this little beast. See the thread below.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-little-16-bf-thread.t17297/

Any 22mm bf atty will fit perfectly so try what you are used to at first & see. I know Fasttech are selling clones of the OL16 - quality of these clones, nobody can say as yet although a few forumites have ordered including myself but not as yet received them - the long wait continues. I know @SAVapeGear got in a few originals but as far as I'm aware they are all sold out, but watch the classifieds, you never know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (13/10/16)

Deckie said:


> Hi @Daniel . I'm in no ways an expert but currently I'm using the Origen OL16 & needless to say I'm happy with this little beast. See the thread below.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-little-16-bf-thread.t17297/
> 
> Any 22mm bf atty will fit perfectly so try what you are used to at first & see. I know Fasttech are selling clones of the OL16 - quality of these clones, nobody can say as yet although a few forumites have ordered including myself but not as yet received them - the long wait continues. I know @SAVapeGear got in a few originals but as far as I'm aware they are all sold out, but watch the classifieds, you never know.


Yeah been eyeing those clones just can't seem to justify the price of an original will see what the other okes say, surely if the dimensions etc are the same it should be close to the real deal? Or am I opening up a can of worms?


----------



## Deckie (13/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Yeah been eyeing those clones just can't seem to justify the price of an original will see what the other okes say, surely if the dimensions etc are the same it should be close to the real deal? Or am I opening up a can of worms?


 If worms are on the menu then let's all eat. Nobody knows as yet the quality & I'm hoping that they are spot on or close as damn but I say wait until they start arriving & see what everyone's opinions are. Yes the originals cost a pretty penny but they are worth it but that depends on the outcome of the clones.


----------



## Daniel (13/10/16)

Deckie said:


> If worms are on the menu then let's all eat. Nobody knows as yet the quality & I'm hoping that they are spot on or close as damn but I say wait until they start arriving & see what everyone's opinions are. Yes the originals cost a pretty penny but they are worth it but that depends on the outcome of the clones.


I have my own opinions about original vs clones but that's for another thread


----------



## blujeenz (14/10/16)

Big thanks to the fine folks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/16)

I think we need to start MASA...Mods Anonymous South Africa

FOMO!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/10/16)

New tank for me and hopefully 1st setup for the wife

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## M5000 (15/10/16)

Finally went unregulated, I stared at the fire button for 20 mins after it was fully setup and ready to go before pushing it, and stood behind the door and held my hand around and peeped and hit it for the first time, but yes I made it!..unlike new mods and tanks, this is a different experience.. my first WIRELESS setup..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/10/16)

M5000 said:


> Finally went unregulated, I stared at the fire button for 20 mins after it was fully setup and ready to go before pushing it, and stood behind the door and held my hand around and peeped and hit it for the first time, but yes I made it!..unlike new mods and tanks, this is a different experience.. my first WIRELESS setup..
> 
> View attachment 71764
> 
> ...


congrats @M5000 ...u gonna enjoy it.
.i thought i was the only 1 that did that when i went mechs 2 months and now cant stand regulated mods

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/10/16)

@M5000 ...i truly enjoy my reo vape on a ol16 coming in at 0.4 ohm duel coil kanthal...find the rm2 too restrictive

i will let u know quality when my clones come in frm fasstech via sapo row boat and compare to the original ol16


----------



## Daniel (15/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @M5000 ...i truly enjoy my reo vape on a ol16 coming in at 0.4 ohm duel coil kanthal...find the rm2 too restrictive
> 
> i will let u know quality when my clones come in frm fasstech via sapo row boat and compare to the original ol16


Also ordered some the race is on!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Also ordered some the race is on!


contacted jimc yesterday..6 to 8 week delay on airmal...bloody baskets


----------



## M5000 (15/10/16)

Drip tips from @hands the man, great work once again! Add your tips here not seeing enough around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/16)

M5000 said:


> my first WIRELESS setup..



Welcome to REOville!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (15/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Also ordered some the race is on!



Please post them I still got plenty to learn about the atty's. The RM2 is great for MTL which is not my main vaping style, maybe I'll get someone to drill a hole in it or something.. I'm very interested in the clones, even if they aren't perfect I can try a few and get an idea and get the authentic of the one suits me best..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/10/16)

M5000 said:


> Please post them I still got plenty to learn about the atty's. The RM2 is great for MTL which is not my main vaping style, maybe I'll get someone to drill a hole in it or something.. I'm very interested in the clones, even if they aren't perfect I can try a few and get an idea and get the authentic of the one suits me best..


Personally I think not much difference between authentic vs clone ExCEPT post screws that's my pet peeve about clones. An atty is an atty is an atty if the dimensions and etc are the same can't see that it's different. My setup is the Reo with Cyclone AFC nice for MTL and if you want to blow some clouds open the air and tharrr she blows...


----------



## Andre (15/10/16)

M5000 said:


> Finally went unregulated, I stared at the fire button for 20 mins after it was fully setup and ready to go before pushing it, and stood behind the door and held my hand around and peeped and hit it for the first time, but yes I made it!..unlike new mods and tanks, this is a different experience.. my first WIRELESS setup..
> 
> View attachment 71764
> 
> ...


Stunning Reo. Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. Enjoy. And shout out in Reoville if you have any questions.


----------



## Andre (15/10/16)

M5000 said:


> Please post them I still got plenty to learn about the atty's. The RM2 is great for MTL which is not my main vaping style, maybe I'll get someone to drill a hole in it or something.. I'm very interested in the clones, even if they aren't perfect I can try a few and get an idea and get the authentic of the one suits me best..


Very easy to enlarge that hole. Soft brass. Hand drill will do it easily.


----------



## M5000 (15/10/16)

@Daniel I suppose with simple designs they won't be too different but if you want to see differences play with Kayfun clones! Box of assorted screws is the answer, brand new authentic RTA's are coming with bad screws it's disappointing.

@Andre thanks very much, I got most of my info about Reo's from your posts in this forum. I will be heading over to Reoville very soon I have a long list of questions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (15/10/16)

M5000 said:


> @Daniel I suppose with simple designs they won't be too different but if you want to see differences play with Kayfun clones! Box of assorted screws is the answer, brand new authentic RTA's are coming with bad screws it's disappointing.
> 
> @Andre thanks very much, I got most of my info about Reo's from your posts in this forum. I will be heading over to Reoville very soon I have a long list of questions!


IMHO all attys are made in China... Yes there I said it...


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/10/16)

@Daniel...the question is what is not made in the east nowadays..absolute advantage


----------



## Daniel (15/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Daniel...the question is what is not made in the east nowadays..absolute advantage


Learn from knife making Carbodize the screws  titanium post sleeves with gold rods inside. Looking at designing my own atty... Watch this space

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Petrus (15/10/16)

Daniel said:


> IMHO all attys are made in China... Yes there I said it...


That is why I stick to Origen and Eden Mods/Atty's.


----------



## Petrus (15/10/16)

M5000 said:


> Finally went unregulated, I stared at the fire button for 20 mins after it was fully setup and ready to go before pushing it, and stood behind the door and held my hand around and peeped and hit it for the first time, but yes I made it!..unlike new mods and tanks, this is a different experience.. my first WIRELESS setup..
> 
> View attachment 71764
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Now the fun starts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/16)

Congrats on the new Reo @M5000 
Wishing you all the best with it and many happy vapes!!
Let me just say that the RM2 on the Reo produces the best MTL vape I have experienced
Just shout if you need any help with it.

Just a bit of advice - before you go massacre that perfect MTL machine by shoving drillbits into it to enlarge the airhole - remember it may be easy to enlarge the hole but not so easy to reverse that or make the hole fractionally smaller afterward.

I suggest you rather go very slowly with the enlargement process if you decide to do it. I have not done it myself but am lucky in that the stock airhole at 1.2mm produces a perfect draw to my preference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/16)

M5000 said:


> Finally went unregulated, I stared at the fire button for 20 mins after it was fully setup and ready to go before pushing it, and stood behind the door and held my hand around and peeped and hit it for the first time, but yes I made it!..unlike new mods and tanks, this is a different experience.. my first WIRELESS setup..
> 
> View attachment 71764
> 
> ...


Wow buddy! She is an absolute beaut! I think I would feel the same when moving on to mechs, enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/10/16)

small restock...more importantly inw milk choc on hand...taste test..inw milk choc tastes exactly like the real deal..

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Glytch (18/10/16)

Vape mail arrive. I was sooooo excited till I realised that I ordered TFA Milk Chocolate instead of INW Milk Chocolate. Ordered the real deal (as @incredible_hullk says) immediately. Hopefully it should arrive tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

Dont worry @Glytch ...u not the only one...in my excitement I forgot 2 of my key ingredients..

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (18/10/16)

Damn!!! Not sure my heart can handle awesome mail like this again.
Some lovely DIY from Valley Vapour and a new rig from @Throat Punch. (Fantastic owner b.t.w.)
1) 24mm authentic black goon RDA
2) black edition DNA75
3) black/white Kennedy Fatdragon driptip

@Throat Punch .... thanks for the complimentary Cotton and SS claptons. You are awesome.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (18/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Dont worry @Glytch ...u not the only one...in my excitement I forgot 2 of my key ingredients..


Which ones did you forget?


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

Glytch said:


> Which ones did you forget?



@Glytch I forgot butter pecan, refill on VC1 and INW rasberry


----------



## Glytch (18/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Glytch I forgot butter pecan, refill on VC1 and INW rasberry


Bummer


----------



## Throat Punch (18/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Damn!!! Not sure my heart can handle awesome mail like this again.
> Some lovely DIY from Valley Vapour and a new rig from @Throat Punch. (Fantastic owner b.t.w.)
> 1) 24mm authentic black goon RDA
> 2) black edition DNA75
> ...



You are very welcome @KZOR! Vape long and prosper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (18/10/16)

Vape mail from @DizZa and @Erica_TFM at the Flavour Mill. Won this great prize for the launch of their online store. And now let the mixing begin.Thanks a mill Flavour Mill. Great service and awesome prices FTW.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@Blu_Marlin 
That is one descent prize there. Weeks of playing around with DIY. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bizkuit (19/10/16)

Some vape mail for a wet Wednesday morning. Thank You @NewOobY for the 2 extra 10ml

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/16)

@hands Vape Mail Baby! 

First up we have custom drip tip for the Pharaoh!



Next up custom drip tips for both barrels of the Transformer!



Custom Drip tip for the OL16 Cloud Cap!



New drip tip to match the Kodama!



Custom Drip tip for the Petri Tank and Petri RTA... unfortunately I didn't send the tank to @hands so the tip is too loose.



Mainly all black drip tip to match my new Serpent Mini 25 Black coming today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (19/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @hands Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> First up we have custom drip tip for the Pharaoh!
> View attachment 72192
> ...


You're buying a black tank?! I'm proud of how far you've come Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/16)

Stosta said:


> You're buying a black tank?! I'm proud of how far you've come Rob!



Don't get too excited here @Stosta! I'm not buying it... it was a swop deal... a couple of Melo 3 4ml tanks for a Black Serpent! I figured swop some tanks I'll never use again for one that I will... I got a black drip tip for it and will put it on the Black Minikin V2... Ooooo and then I will act like Batman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (19/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't get too excited here @Stosta! I'm not buying it... it was a swop deal... a couple of Melo 3 4ml tanks for a Black Serpent! I figured swop some tanks I'll never use again for one that I will... I got a black drip tip for it and will put it on the Black Minikin V2... Ooooo and then I will act like Batman!


Nice! Don't forget to talk in a really deep husky voice like Batman, it adds to the authenticity!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Daniel Alves (19/10/16)

@hands thanks for the service and the custom tips. Struggled a little with griffin and recoil but changed the o rings and fits now, loving them



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/10/16)

So the AIO didnt work for wife... so I bought her this now and obviously me another tank

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Daniel Alves (19/10/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> So the AIO didnt work for wife... so I bought her this now and obviously me another tank
> 
> View attachment 72236


Always a good excuse to get another tank 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (19/10/16)

Thank you Sir Vape, some much needed batteries and a back up charger and some bits and bobs.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 5


----------



## Caramia (19/10/16)

hands said:


> Thank you Sir Vape, some much needed batteries and a back up charger and some bits and bobs.
> View attachment 72238


@hands, I am getting 3 of your creations tomorrow, can't wait!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

@Caramia ..... cannot wait myself since I know you are going to send me the one you like the least.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Caramia (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Caramia ..... cannot wait myself since I know you are going to send me the one you like the least.


Ok hoor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

iCare Mini, Stock of Cotton Bacon, Cotton Bacon Compo Wire to try and then the monster Mason Dumptank!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Caramia (20/10/16)

My darn heel bone and retail therapy will bankrupt me, but it feels sooooo good, especially when you get a free gift like this one, thanx @Vapers Corner!


And @hands and @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

I just can't wait for my order to arrive...keep checking the tracking page every 5 minutes....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RiaanRed (20/10/16)

Oooooh yeah! Vape mail!
Only from @SirVape



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

Caramia said:


> My darn heel bone and retail therapy will bankrupt me, but it feels sooooo good, especially when you get a free gift like this one, thanx @Vapers Corner!
> View attachment 72319
> 
> And @hands and @Sir Vape!
> View attachment 72318



You wont be able to put down that RDTA - TRUST ME! Enjoy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (20/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> You wont be able to put down that RDTA - TRUST ME! Enjoy


Thanx @Chukin'Vape! I am not planning to put it down, already have the ss one, and it is devine!


----------



## E.T. (20/10/16)

New Drip Tips from @hands and @Sir Vape 
Very well made fits perfectly and comfortable, thanks

* sorry for the K@k cellphone photo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/16)

cricket has arrived with a matching tank and emergency flavour...thx @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> cricket has arrived with a matching tank and emergency flavour...thx @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 72331


Sick setup - Please post some pics with the whole thing assembled, and the clouds!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Sick setup - Please post some pics with the whole thing assembled, and the clouds!



Will do so tonight @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> cricket has arrived with a matching tank and emergency flavour...thx @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 72331



Im so tempted on the new cricket but must resist.... 
Tell me your thoughts on it though please.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im so tempted on the new cricket but must resist....
> Tell me your thoughts on it though please.



@Clouds4Days ...this thing hits hard...tried it on series first and can handle like 2 or 3 second hit with like a 10% voltage..on paralell lekker and comfortable but the clouds is phenomenal

Pros:
Feels comfortable in the hand and fits nicely in pockets.
Love the look with the slightly brushed aluminium
Hard hitting esp in series mode
5 button on/off with different colours for different modes
Circuit protection
Cell charge rate LED but honestly this feature drives me abit insane so just keep multimeter on hand
Doesnt look like a R600 mod - very classy look
I can take a hit without fearing I am blow myself up like with the cricket v1

Cons:
The voltage change dial has limited grooving - difficult to turn...fine if I was height challenged with small fingers
Battery cover takes some getting used to..bit tough at times but I may be a weakling
Bit scary changing the circuit plate (didnt want to damage connectors)..no grooving to lift up and turn over so just use the vent hole on it

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days ...this thing hits hard...tried it on series first and can handle like 2 or 3 second hit with like a 10% voltage..on paralell lekker and comfortable but the clouds is phenomenal
> 
> Pros:
> Feels comfortable in the hand and fits nicely in pockets.
> ...



Thanks bud.
Apreciate your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s.i.jerefos (20/10/16)

Yeah Baby.. 
Just arrived at home but.... I am in Malaysia.. 
Can't wait to go back.. 





Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! SM25 Black!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Soutie (21/10/16)

Only thing better than Vape mail is Vape mail x 2

Nice addition To my DIY family thanks to Blckvapour




Then to top it of a vapresso estoc to play with thanks to @Heaven Gifts






So on the Pico he goes with some local favorite to get ready to mix

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (21/10/16)

Going to be SOOOO busy tonight.

Thanks @BigGuy @Thisam 

My latest shopping spree coupled with some competition vapemail. 
Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GMacDiggity (21/10/16)

Some sneaky vape mail from @Throat Punch 

Excited to get the Petri going!! Cotton Candy is doing a fantastic job in my other stuff, better than Cotton Bacon I reckon.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

@GMacDiggity ..... enjoy your mail m8.
Going to place my next order to @Throat Punch soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (21/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @GMacDiggity ..... enjoy your mail m8.
> Going to place my next order to @Throat Punch soon.



Ya they've got some nice stuff there. Really do recommend the Cotton Candy from there, nice and fluffy so you don't need to mess with it before putting it in the coil. Legit like cotton candy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throat Punch (21/10/16)

@GMacDiggity and @KZOR you guys are star customers! A big thanks to both if you! Looking forward to interacting with you again in future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/10/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/10/16)

Nothing gets a weekend going better than vape mail.

Thank you so much @Throat Punch , Jake your a lengend brother... Youve hit this market and youve come out swinging hard brothet big up too you bud.

Supper happy about my purchase.
This mod is just epic simple and effective.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Throat Punch (21/10/16)

Hells yeah! Thank you for the honourable mention @Clouds4Days - always a pleasure helping you out! Fire up that bad boy and post some video of the dancing LEDs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/10/16)

Throat Punch said:


> Hells yeah! Thank you for the honourable mention @Clouds4Days - always a pleasure helping you out! Fire up that bad boy and post some video of the dancing LEDs



Only a pleasure bud.
For sure bud... Busy working on my review for this bad boy already.... Really nice mod and different to everything else.
Well done on being the first to bring these beauties in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (21/10/16)

Some Juice from J&Js Emporium. The SNLV is amazing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nothing gets a weekend going better than vape mail.
> 
> Thank you so much @Throat Punch , Jake your a lengend brother... Youve hit this market and youve come out swinging hard brothet big up too you bud.
> 
> ...



The Banshee is such a sick Mod peeps. You can see more of it here peeps.




http://www.ecigssa.co.za/c4d-review-6-is-live-praxis-ciggo-banshee-mod.t28254/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T. (25/10/16)

Thank you @Rob Fisher for the awesome Subtank Trinty thingy's and the free juice was really a figgin bonus. What a great guy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

E.T. said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher for the awesome Subtank Trinty thingy's and the free juice was really a figgin bonus. What a great guy!
> View attachment 72818



That's gotta be the fastest classified sale from purchase to delivery in history... ordered 4pm and by 9am the next day operational. The Courier Guy really rocks!

Only a pleasure on the juices... I was given so many juices at VapeCon and I have a very narrow band of juice enjoyment so I figure it's best to share the love!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Robert Howes (25/10/16)

Much excitement with today's vape mail. Thank you hands

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (25/10/16)

That bottom row!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (25/10/16)

You know it's going to be a good day when you get to the office and you see this on your desk. 





Well what could it be, Christmas came early  
And here she is. Can't wait to start playing around with her 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Much excitement with today's vape mail. Thank you hands
> View attachment 72833



Some beautiful choices there @Robert Howes! You will never again use a standard drip tip!


----------



## Spydro (25/10/16)

Vape related mail of sorts that came Monday.

I dug out the Canon S3 IS SLR (and 4 tripods), but couldn't find the power or data cords for it so bought them again to possibly use it for some future vape related pictures/videos.




And the little red Canon A495 I have been using really needed replacement, so I bought a blue version this time and a new data cord for it as well.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Andre (25/10/16)

Have not had vape mail other than DIY stuff for some time. Until @KZOR (thanks) mentioned the XTAR charger at Juicy Joes, which I have been looking for. Same awesome and fast service (phoned me to make sure which courier I prefer out here in the sticks) and same awesome packaging. Thank you @ShaneW.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/10/16)

Andre said:


> Have not had vape mail other than DIY stuff for some time. Until @KZOR (thanks) mentioned the XTAR charger at Juicy Joes, which I have been looking for. Same awesome and fast service (phoned me to make sure which courier I prefer out here in the sticks) and same awesome packaging. Thank you @ShaneW.


@Andre..that looks hi-tech...love the slogan "Chinas got quality"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (25/10/16)

Thanks to @VapePulse for the vape mail! Mostly repeat order items, can never have too many Billow V2's, Kayfuns and chargers! The only first-time buys are the Minikin V2 and new Hardwicks juice. Brilliant personal service as always, good stuff from all the guys at the Downtown Vapoury store, finally a place in Durban for friendly advice and service, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Petrus (25/10/16)

Andre said:


> Have not had vape mail other than DIY stuff for some time. Until @KZOR (thanks) mentioned the XTAR charger at Juicy Joes, which I have been looking for. Same awesome and fast service (phoned me to make sure which courier I prefer out here in the sticks) and same awesome packaging. Thank you @ShaneW.


I agree on the no vape mail only DIY Goodies. I think I am sorted with DIY stuff, stocked up quite a bit. Then @Rob Fisher and his OL16, damn I just had to pull the trigger, almost one month vape mail free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (25/10/16)

@Andre .... very nice looking charger.

Feel like a kid again after this mail. Now I can start building things.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Bush Vaper (25/10/16)

Thanks Sir Vape for the swift service! Think this should do it for the start of the month!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Andre .... very nice looking charger.
> 
> Feel like a kid again after this mail. Now I can start building things.
> 
> ...



FOMO!! 
Lekker man. 
I want to need one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (25/10/16)

Beware the curse of the Corian Bone by @hands

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Caramia (26/10/16)

Finally, the Avo bottom air replacement:



Oom @Rob Fisher, you are the bestest, thank you so much, and that juice surprize, it just made my day!!



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (26/10/16)

Yay! first ever vapemail! thank you to @BigGuy and the kind SIRS for this one...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (26/10/16)

M5000 said:


> Beware the curse of the Corian Bone by @hands
> 
> View attachment 72938



They are really nice,but FWIW theres no such thing as Corian Bone.Bone is the colour reference used by Dupont.Dont believe me ask @hands

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (26/10/16)

Caramia said:


> Finally, the Avo bottom air replacement:
> View attachment 73048
> 
> Oom @Rob Fisher, you are the bestest, thank you so much, and that juice surprize, it just made my day!!
> View attachment 73047


Is that Velocity going on a Dripbox @Caramia ? Please show me the end result!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/10/16)

Please let us know how those btm airs vape. 
FOMO is hectic right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (26/10/16)

And @Clouds4Days, she is too gorgeous, I cannot stop looking at her, thank you from the bottom, she will have the bestest home ever! I think I shall call her Wednesday

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (26/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Is that Velocity going on a Dripbox @Caramia ? Please show me the end result!


Actually on the Therion as it will have an overhang on the dripbox, and will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/10/16)

Caramia said:


> And @Clouds4Days, she is too gorgeous, I cannot stop looking at her, thank you from the bottom, she will have the bestest home ever! I think I shall call her Wednesday
> View attachment 73061



Only a pleasure @Caramia .
Wish you many happy vapes with Wednesday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/10/16)

my flavour stash is complete now a very long time...my search for authentic red bull has brought me to fa mad fruit after giving up on tfa energy drink (will use for my rainbow sherbert flavour). smell off the bat...fa mad fruit looks promising.

@Andre...inw coconut smells amaze balls..thx for that

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> my flavour stash is complete now for a very long time...


Want to take a bet on that?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/10/16)

Only ordered it lunchtime yesterday.Delivery is in record time.Now to mix some 'The Doctor Said' @Andre

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/10/16)

Andre said:


> Want to take a bet on that?


@Andre...no it is...sitting on 90 flavours now so need to use them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/10/16)

@


Genosmate said:


> Only ordered it lunchtime yesterday.Delivery is in record time.Now to mix some 'The Doctor Said' @Andre
> View attachment 73063
> [/QUOTE
> 
> @Genosmate ...and then the 3 day wait...nooooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/16)

Genosmate said:


> Only ordered it lunchtime yesterday.Delivery is in record time.Now to mix some 'The Doctor Said' @Andre
> View attachment 73063


Let us know how you like it or not like it.


----------



## Daniel Alves (26/10/16)

Some ICares's to try get parents off the stinkies, some basic flavours to make for them and obviously some wire for my rda's  

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/16)

Double early morning vape mail, this is a "Big" day for me 




The good old Kayfun 3.1 Supersized from @vaporize.co.za and the Dumptruck from @Rob Fisher 

You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (26/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Double early morning vape mail, this is a "Big" day for me
> 
> View attachment 73085
> 
> ...


Nice mail!!! I would start cracking wise about over-compensating and stuff, but I'm totally not going to bring that sort of rubbish up @BumbleBee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The good old Kayfun 3.1 Supersized from @vaporize.co.za and the Dumptruck from @Rob Fisher



Wow Buzz... you like them really big!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Nice mail!!! I would start cracking wise about over-compensating and stuff, but I'm totally not going to bring that sort of rubbish up @BumbleBee



Hehehehe I couldn't help myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (26/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Please let us know how those btm airs vape.
> FOMO is hectic right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just wicked and coiled it. trip twisted 24awg Ni80 on a 3.5mm bit. Comes out around 0.25ohm. she's both beauty and beast at the moment, some major flavour without losing clouds in single coil mode. @Rob Fisher, this may bring you back to avos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Just wicked and coiled it. trip twisted 24awg Ni80 on a 3.5mm bit. Comes out around 0.25ohm. she's both beauty and beast at the moment, some major flavour without losing clouds in single coil mode. @Rob Fisher, this may bring you back to avos.



Still got my Avo and do use it from time to time but my SM25's rule the roost at the moment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (26/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Still got my Avo and do use it from time to time but my SM25's rule the roost at the moment!


Challenger to the throne?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Challenger to the throne?



I don't think so... the juice capacity and wicking are the issues for me... the flavour is beautiful but wicking is a small pain and having to refill so often is a hassle with the design. The SM25 gives me perfect flavour and is a doddle to wick and refill.


----------



## RJW (26/10/16)

Tockit said:


> You know it's going to be a good day when you get to the office and you see this on your desk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome mod! I have the same one in black.. what atty will you be enjoying on your slice of heaven?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (26/10/16)

RJW said:


> Awesome mod! I have the same one in black.. what atty will you be enjoying on your slice of heaven?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Hey RJM, im not sure yet. i really want to get a serpent 25 but not many available out there. so the search is on for a tank. i might just get the serpent 22 in the meanwhile and then maybe a 25mm atty at a later stage. or get the serpent 22 and a RDA aswell.


----------



## RJW (26/10/16)

Tockit said:


> Hey RJM, im not sure yet. i really want to get a serpent 25 but not many available out there. so the search is on for a tank. i might just get the serpent 22 in the meanwhile and then maybe a 25mm atty at a later stage. or get the serpent 22 and a RDA aswell.


all awesome ones! im currently using the joyetech ultimo.. the ceramic coil is just amazeballs... still looking to buy the rda deck for it, I just cant find it in my local shop (not a big fan of online purchases)... 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (26/10/16)

RJW said:


> all awesome ones! im currently using the joyetech ultimo.. the ceramic coil is just amazeballs... still looking to buy the rda deck for it, I just cant find it in my local shop (not a big fan of online purchases)...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I was considering the ijoy combo last night. But the local shop that stocks it doesn't have the RDA base. But the search continues though. Oh yes the obs engine is also on the radar 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj (26/10/16)

SM 25 to join my 22 and some of my favorite juice. Thanks @HouseOfVape !!






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## M5000 (26/10/16)

Genosmate said:


> They are really nice,but FWIW theres no such thing as Corian Bone.Bone is the colour reference used by Dupont.Dont believe me ask @hands



lol yes I had googled it a while back that is true, bones and magic go together from what Schuster has taught us so it works together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (26/10/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher, spot on and spotless as always. Thanks for the juice Oom Rob. Need some heavy sub ohm on my side for the 3mg nic.....hehe. You Sir are a true gentleman.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## boxerulez (26/10/16)

You guys are making me jealous BUT I am going to kill this thread tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (26/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> You guys are making me jealous BUT I am going to kill this thread tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I agree @boxerulez this thread is the most financially devasting thread a person can see ......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/10/16)

After tomorrow I will not accept any vapemail until December. Except if I win anything.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Deckie (26/10/16)

I have found what works for me is to load the offending item of gear in your basket, then read all negative reviews on said item, then spend at least 7 working days mulling it over in your head using all reviews, positive & negative to try justify the "NEED" to have, thus confusing your ability to make even an irrational decision. By the time you build up the courage hit the "Check Out" button, they are sold out - worked with the Smok Alien

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Caramia (26/10/16)

Deckie said:


> I have found what works for me is to load the offending item of gear in your basket, then read all negative reviews on said item, then spend at least 7 working days mulling it over in your head using all reviews, positive & negative to try justify the "NEED" to have, thus confusing your ability to make even an irrational decision. By the time you build up the courage hit the "Check Out" button, they are sold out - worked with the Smok Alien


Lol! Exactly what I am doing with ordering (or not) the Hohm Slice


----------



## Cobrali (26/10/16)

Woohoo! Got the SKAR! DNA for life!



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Greyz (26/10/16)

Double vape mail today  






Finally my FT wire order has arrived! SS, Ni80 and Kanthal 100ft spools in 26g and 34g.
Fused Aliens anyone?





Top up DIY order - I foresee a few new tobacco vapes in my near future.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Bearshare (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Double vape mail today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the wait time on fasttech.com order 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Finally my FT wire order has arrived!


Know any good supplier for those locally m8?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (27/10/16)

Vape mail baby!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby - Tonight mixing, then tomorrow Magaliesburg 

Thanks to @Richio for literally a 24 hour turn around time - from an online purchase. Thanks to @KZOR for what seems to be the creamiest cream base recipe out there.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Dovpo ST200 Marble Mod, FreeMaX Starre Pure Tank, EUC Coils and some battery wraps!



And the full range of Vape King Trick or Treat juices!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Dovpo ST200 Marble Mod, FreeMaX Starre Pure Tank, EUC Coils and some battery wraps!
> View attachment 73247
> ...



Jeeeeez you got that dovpo quick @Rob Fisher - Please do a mini review on it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Dovpo ST200 Marble Mod, FreeMaX Starre Pure Tank, EUC Coils and some battery wraps!
> View attachment 73247
> ...


What I would love to know... that mod is made of Synthetic marble according to the writeup on VK website. If we are dabbling in synthetics, are they adding something to it to make it a little more robust in case of a accidental drop?


----------



## Andre (27/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> What I would love to know... that mod is made of Synthetic marble according to the writeup on VK website. If we are dabbling in synthetics, are they adding something to it to make it a little more robust in case of a accidental drop?


The question of course is how are we going to test this? Ask @Rob Fisher to accidentally drop it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/10/16)

Andre said:


> The question of course is how are we going to test this? Ask @Rob Fisher to accidentally drop it!



Please dont drop test that ST200, I want a mod like this for my bathroom - it would looks so awesome next to my marble soap dispenser lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Boktiet (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Dovpo ST200 Marble Mod, FreeMaX Starre Pure Tank, EUC Coils and some battery wraps!
> 
> ...


Watch out for the 'raven' @Rob Fisher ...


----------



## boxerulez (27/10/16)

Right. 













Can't wait to get home.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Dovpo ST200 Marble Mod, FreeMaX Starre Pure Tank, EUC Coils and some battery wraps!
> View attachment 73247
> ...


@Rob Fisher, a suggestion for Rob Ramblings is how to re-wrap your batteries. I eyed that wraps, but are clueless how to do it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, a suggestion for Rob Ramblings is how to re-wrap your batteries. I eyed that wraps, but are clueless how to do it.



Will do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Attie (27/10/16)

Some Asmodus mail from the USA.

Minikin Kodama Hybrid and Minikin V2

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Daniel Alves (27/10/16)

Ahh nice drip tip for the recoil

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Attie said:


> Some Asmodus mail from the USA.
> 
> Minikin Kodama Hybrid and Minikin V2
> 
> View attachment 73275



How long did it take for shipping and how much extra was the shipping @Attie? Stunning! Chicken Dinner Mods!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Double vape mail today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I ask where you got the wire from? How much? How many foot? How long did you wait for delivery? 

Yah bra - swing some Aliens my way - haha. I'll do the same when my order comes in.


----------



## Attie (27/10/16)

Oom @Rob Fisher 

Shipping was around 7 days, Asmodus -> MyUS -> SA

Price on the Kodama I can't remember , Minikin 2 is around R1800.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

My awesome prize from @YeOldeOke 's review competition! Nine more juice to try out! As a fan of cool vapes I can't wait to try the Chilled range, the smell great!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Stosta said:


> My awesome prize from @YeOldeOke 's review competition! Nine more juice to try out! As a fan of cool vapes I can't wait to try the Chilled range, the smell great!



Keep us (read me) posted on the Chilled Range @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (27/10/16)

Thanks @SAVapeGear 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Keep us (read me) posted on the Chilled Range @Stosta!


Rest assured I will get all of them to you to try yourself (probably send them with the courier next week), and let you know which ones I think you should give a good go!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Rest assured I will get all of them to you to try yourself (probably send them with the courier next week), and let you know which ones I think you should give a good go!



You Rock! Thanks!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You Rock! Thanks!
> View attachment 73280


Need to turn that into a sticker and put it on the Badger's car!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (27/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> May I ask where you got the wire from? How much? How many foot? How long did you wait for delivery?
> 
> Yah bra - swing some Aliens my way - haha. I'll do the same when my order comes in.



I picked upi these spools from FastTech and they took about 7 weeks to arrive. They all 100ft spools except for the 26g ad 34g SS they 50metres. 
IIRC they varied between $4 and $6 a spool.

If you go to www.gasphase.co.za you can pick up some Ni80 wire, they sell it by weight so the length varies depending on the gauge.

I'll be happy to send you a few Aliens if your happy to foot the shipping cost @Chukin'Vape


----------



## Daniel (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> I picked upi these spools from FastTech and they took about 7 weeks to arrive. They all 100ft spools except for the 26g ad 34g SS they 50metres.
> IIRC they varied between $4 and $6 a spool.
> 
> If you go to www.gasphase.co.za you can pick up some Ni80 wire, they sell it by weight so the length varies depending on the gauge.
> ...


Probably off topic but I would gladly pay someone for their time to make some complicated coils this goes for DIY juice as well with work and life I simply don't have the time. Delete this post if it's inappropriate or breaks rules....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (27/10/16)

Guys and dolls, quite p'd off with myself tonight. Had a Serpent 25 Mini in my shopping basket for a week and tonight when i wanted to pull the trigger !!!!! SOLD OUT !!!!!.

Look I understand vendors can not keep stuff reserved "Just in case..." I only have myself to blame. But damn it hurts! What do I do with my Vape Mail budget now!?

Tears attached...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/16)

Raindance said:


> Guys and dolls, quite p'd off with myself tonight. Had a Serpent 25 Mini in my shopping basket for a week and tonight when i wanted to pull the trigger !!!!! SOLD OUT !!!!!.
> 
> Look I understand vendors can not keep stuff reserved "Just in case..." I only have myself to blame. But damn it hurts! What do I do with my Vape Mail budget now!?
> 
> Tears attached...


Probably get a large bottle of Procrastination Tippex before online shopping again.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (27/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Probably get a large bottle of Procrastination Tippex before online shopping again.


Also have a Scar in there right now, but... Silver or Black? Just proof procrastination is probably my most predominant talent. Procrastination Tippex! now there is an idea! Should I buy the small or large bottle? Now let me think that over for a while...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (27/10/16)

No offense to local merchants but I scour the forum on the latest and greatest and then buy from FT GB HG whichever is cheapest ok given the FOMO kicked in with the SM25 so bought locally but I have a few things incoming I'm a patient man.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Crockett (27/10/16)

Raindance said:


> Guys and dolls, quite p'd off with myself tonight. Had a Serpent 25 Mini in my shopping basket for a week and tonight when i wanted to pull the trigger !!!!! SOLD OUT !!!!!.



Vapers Corner have both black and silver in stock, and free shipping .
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta-928?category=90

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (27/10/16)

Crockett said:


> Vapers Corner have both black and silver in stock, and free shipping .
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta-928?category=90



Thanks @Crockett, Found that information from an earlier post by @Rob Fisher. Thanks to both. Just pulled the trigger on the serpent from VC and the Scar from the good Sir!

Now for the wait... Why do i do these things this time of the week?!

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (27/10/16)

Daniel said:


> No offense to local merchants but I scour the forum on the latest and greatest and then buy from FT GB HG whichever is cheapest ok given the FOMO kicked in with the SM25 so bought locally but I have a few things incoming I'm a patient man.



I have been waiting on a package from FT for two months... I would rather pay more and suffer less! I do respect your patience though!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Daniel said:


> No offense to local merchants but I scour the forum on the latest and greatest and then buy from FT GB HG whichever is cheapest ok given the FOMO kicked in with the SM25 so bought locally but I have a few things incoming I'm a patient man.



I like to test stuff while it's still current... ordering anything from China and by the time it eventually arrives it's old news...

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/16)

Raindance said:


> Thanks @Crockett, Found that information from an earlier post by @Rob Fisher. Thanks to both. Just pulled the trigger on the serpent from VC and the Scar from the good Sir!
> 
> Now for the wait... Why do i do these things this time of the week?!
> 
> Cheers!


I was going to say the silver skar with SS serpent mini would look ace, but by the time my 2 finger typing produced the response you'd already bought.
At least you're over the procrasties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I was going to say the silver skar with SS serpent mini would look ace, but by the time my 2 finger typing produced the response you'd already bought.
> At least you're over the procrasties.



I was giving these two vendors shopping baskets quite a workout. Black in, SS in, Black out, Black in, SS out over and over. Then decided the SS and Black Scar with the Black and SS Serpent would make a nice match and before they too were sold out hit the button. Think I learned my lesson tonight. Or maybe not. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (28/10/16)

What do we have here....

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (28/10/16)

OL16 clone from Fasttech

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (28/10/16)

kimbo said:


> OL16 clone from Fasttech



Please do share your thoughts on this one as I have two incoming as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (28/10/16)

Looks really good, I will build it tonight

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (28/10/16)

kimbo said:


> OL16 clone from Fasttech
> 
> View attachment 73363





Daniel said:


> Please do share your thoughts on this one as I have two incoming as well



Yes please. I think a few of us are waiting on these!


----------



## kimbo (28/10/16)

GregF said:


> Yes please. I think a few of us are waiting on these!


 I just coiled it. It is very nice

Like with all clones the grub screws are bit, how can i say, soft

You will also have to adjust the 510 for the old Reo so that it can make contact (well i had to). Other than that the threads are really good machining i well done

All and all very nice little atty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Thanks @Stroodlepuff! Hi speed delivery!



Estoc Tank, iStick Picoi and Battery for a convert and so coils for the FreeMaX!



Two pairs of wick scissors... one very high quality one (Tweezerman) and one middle of the road pair!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (28/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Thanks @Stroodlepuff! Hi speed delivery!
> View attachment 73380
> ...



and you can comb your wicks like some the reviewers say

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/10/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> and you can comb your wicks like some the reviewers say


@Rob Fisher...u telling me vk sells beard combs and scissors..me need sum grooming mail...


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob Fisher...u telling me vk sells beard combs and scissors..me need sum grooming mail...



Nope... those came from Dischem.


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... those came from Dischem.


ah ok thx...damn wanted excuse to go to vk..trying to stop my weekly trips to bellairs mall which doesnt help that i can walk there from base camp...but now have to give wifey excuse to go to dischem..nnooo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Friep (28/10/16)

Some Vape mail over the last few weeks.

Thanks Sky Blue, Blck vapor and the Vapery.
And a special thanks to Sky blue and for the gift of Clapton wire and concentrate rely appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/10/16)

finally found a mage thanks to @Vaperite South Africa eastgate

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (29/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> finally found a mage thanks to @Vaperite South Africa eastgate
> View attachment 73423


Awesome man, I love these tanks. Let us know how it goes 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/10/16)

@Tockit ..after some false starts on wicking...managed to get it right and wow..flavour is unreal..o.4 ohm claptons at 50w with my diy espresso cake juice

never has a tank surpassed my expectations like this. i reckon its the 1 piece odd shaped drip tip that makes the difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (29/10/16)

Glad you enjoying it man. Yeah the drip tip is great. Just a pain to get off If you have juice residue on it. So don't crank that tip to tight. What I found works good when it is a bit tight is to press down on it while turning to get it loose. But the flavour on this tank for me outway that con. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tockit (29/10/16)

That tip just feels great on the lips aswell. #NoHomo  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/10/16)

Tockit said:


> That tip just feels great on the lips aswell. #NoHomo
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



hahah @Tockit ...that comment needs an agree, winner and funny rating...


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/10/16)

Friep said:


> Some Vape mail over the last few weeks.
> 
> Thanks Sky Blue, Blck vapor and the Vapery.
> And a special thanks to Sky blue and for the gift of Clapton wire and concentrate rely appreciate it.
> View attachment 73404



Diy is always a winner in my books.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/16)

I have a wood fetish... and in particular a wooden box fetish... I love them... they help me organise stuff! All boxes for vape stuff!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a wood fetish... and in particular a wooden box fetish... I love them... they help me organise stuff! All boxes for vape stuff!
> View attachment 73641
> View attachment 73642
> View attachment 73643


looks amazing oom @Rob Fisher...but yoh that intro was a killer...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (31/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a wood fetish... and in particular a wooden box fetish... I love them... they help me organise stuff! All boxes for vape stuff!



Rob , then you need to look up 'braincoetzeeboxes' on IG you will have an 'episode' in your pants .... he does all Bertie Rietveld's display boxes for his award winning art knives ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Rob , then you need to look up 'braincoetzeeboxes' on IG you will have an 'episode' in your pants .... he does all Bertie Rietveld's display boxes for his award winning art knives ....



I actually bought one of his box's... most beautiful boxes ever! But at Three and a half grand I could only afford one... and then my cat pushed it off the desk and broke it.


----------



## Daniel (31/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I actually bought one of his box's... most beautiful boxes ever! But at Three and a half grand I could only afford one... and then my cat pushed it off the desk and broke it.



I will bury the cat in that same broken box

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Slick (31/10/16)

My 1st @hands drip tip just picked up from the sirs,love it!


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (31/10/16)

Yay! Vape mail!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/10/16)

Thanks to clyrolinx for my diy bases tomorrow i recieve my concentrates so almost time for the Mad scientist to come out and play.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR (31/10/16)

@Clouds4Days ....remember to shake the crap out of the VG nic. 
@Atsbitscrisp .......please let me know what you think of that avo m8.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (31/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Clouds4Days ....remember to shake the crap out of the VG nic.
> @Atsbitscrisp .......please let me know what you think of that avo m8.


Lol, great piece of advice right there.   

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (31/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Thanks @Stroodlepuff! Hi speed delivery!
> View attachment 73380
> ...





Daniel Alves said:


> and you can comb your wicks like some the reviewers say



So I guess for the rare times I groom wicks I could use the Oster Fast Feed Professional I use on my beard .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (31/10/16)

And the wait is over. Have to get to work early tomorrow to catch up for leaving early, just could not wait to get home. Both packages delivered early in the morning. Thanks to Sir Vape for the awesome mod and Vaper's Corner for the Serpent and surprise gift! What a flavor machine, unbelievable!


Diesel, one of my feline masters, in the background there. They inspect my vapemail like in house Customs officials.


I think these two complement each other.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel Alves (31/10/16)

Raindance said:


> And the wait is over. Have to get to work early tomorrow to catch up for leaving early, just could not wait to get home. Both packages delivered early in the morning. Thanks to Sir Vape for the awesome mod and Vaper's Corner for the Serpent and surprise gift! What a flavor machine, unbelievable!
> View attachment 73673
> 
> Diesel, one of my feline masters, in the background there. They inspect my vapemail like in house Customs officials.
> ...


Very nice, love look. Good combo

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (1/11/16)

Dark 3 something AM and just recently back from my mail place. Found Serpent Mini #4 (25 #3 that I am in no hurry for). And 630ml of some very much needed flavor concentrates I had ran out of thanks to so many freaking thirsty tanks. 
So I know what I'll probably be doing the rest of the night and into the day... a bunch of DIY and a bunch of Modelo Baby!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/16)

Spydro said:


> Dark 3 something AM and just recently back from my mail place. Found Serpent Mini #4 (25 #3 that I am in no hurry for). And 630ml of some very much needed flavor concentrates I had ran out of thanks to so many freaking thirsty tanks.
> So I know what I'll probably be doing the rest of the night and into the day... a bunch of DIY and a bunch of Modelo Baby!!!
> 
> View attachment 73715



Nice big bottles of concentrates. I need to invest in some of those. I got one good recipe so far from my 6 months of diy  a nice melon/papaya recipe. Recieved my 10ml (i call them testers) today so hopfully tonight i will be able to make something that is vapeable and create some more adv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (1/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice big bottles of concentrates. I need to invest in some of those. I got one good recipe so far from my 6 months of diy  a nice melon/papaya recipe. Recieved my 10ml (i call them testers) today so hopfully tonight i will be able to make something that is vapeable and create some more adv



Well remember the rotations of 36 to 48 small batches I mixed at a time almost weekly 3.5 years ago when I first started doing DIY. But if you do the time yourself it soon enough gets easier, then on to quite easy to come up with your own ADV's.

How big of concentrate bottles I buy depends on if vaping usage is low up to very high naturally, but also whether it is a problem NEF or other problem flavor. Some NEF's/other flavors don't keep well beyond 6 months if they are not mixed into a recipe and kept in cold storage. So I just buy about enough for 500 or 1000ml batches of those. Unfortunately one of my favorite ADV's is a blend of all NEF's with the main one a problem NEF, some that are store bought and some that I extract myself. So I only make 1 liter of that ADV at a time. That works OK though because a liter of it doesn't last that long around here. I don't buy smaller than 30ml bottles of concentrates, do buy a lot of them at 120ml, and a few for my favorite ADV's in 1000ml size for the obvious cost savings. I buy my VG in 1 liter or gallon size (several of them at a time), and rarely just one 500ml of PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/11/16)

A big thanks to E-Cig for the brilliant service on a recent order!

I ordered a substantial restock of some flavour concentrates, DYI goodies and took up the super discounted Wotofo Ice Cubed and received 2 bottles of complimentary All Day Vapes as well as some pipettes for good measure! 

Very well packaged, good communication and super juice!!

Thanks @YeOldeOke!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> A big thanks to E-Cig for the brilliant service on a recent order!
> 
> I ordered a substantial restock of some flavour concentrates, DYI goodies and took up the super discounted Wotofo Ice Cubed and received 2 bottles of complimentary All Day Vapes as well as some pipettes for good measure!
> 
> ...


E-Cigs is a great vendor, and should definitely be on everyone's "to try" list! Well done @YeOldeOke , you're racking up the loyal customers hard and fast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Now to convert both Minikin V2's to Stormtrooper versions!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (1/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice big bottles of concentrates. I need to invest in some of those. I got one good recipe so far from my 6 months of diy  a nice melon/papaya recipe. Recieved my 10ml (i call them testers) today so hopfully tonight i will be able to make something that is vapeable and create some more adv


Oooh, please point me to that melon/papaya recipe.


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/16)

Andre said:


> Oooh, please point me to that melon/papaya recipe.



No problem @Andre
Really simple and delicious.
Now depending if you want more Melon or more Papaya

For more Melon mix-
TFA Papaya 3%
TFA Cataloupe 6%
TFA Mango 6%

For more Papaya
TFA Papaya 5%
TFA Cantaloupe 5%
TFA Mango 5%

The Mango just helps in sweetness.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/16)

My concentrates arrived today...
Cant wait to get mixing.
Thanks @Richio from blck vapour.
Excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/16)

@Andre sorry got my percentages slightly mixed i fixed it up though sorry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (1/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks to clyrolinx for my diy bases tomorrow i recieve my concentrates so almost time for the Mad scientist to come out and play.
> View attachment 73662



Can i please get their website


----------



## acorn (1/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Can i please get their website


http://www.clyrolinx.co.za

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/11/16)

I finally got on the DNA train.




Enjoying it so far. I understand the appeal now.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Can i please get their website





acorn said:


> http://www.clyrolinx.co.za
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Thats it . 
Best bulk prices for diy bases.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (2/11/16)

Wow. I like this.






Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tockit (2/11/16)

Thanks @YeOldeOke 
My Goodies just arrived. ADV Vape mail Bapeeeeee!!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (2/11/16)

Absolute awesome vape mail day baby! Third place weena thx to WienerVapes and starting my menthol journey with E-Cig All Days. Weena Weena Cheeken Deena!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Caveman (2/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> No problem @Andre
> Really simple and delicious.
> Now depending if you want more Melon or more Papaya
> 
> ...


Monster Melons FTW. Pretty much my ADV

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (2/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Absolute awesome vape mail day baby! Third place weena thx to WienerVapes and starting my menthol journey with E-Cig All Days. Weena Weena Cheeken Deena!


That Chilled Grape is delish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (2/11/16)

Vape mail...sorry for the dark pic



Pic rotated, edited, exposure increased and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (2/11/16)

No vapemail for us in Pretoria CBD then

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Imtiaaz (2/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Vape mail...sorry for the dark pic
> 
> View attachment 73903
> 
> Pic rotated, edited, exposure increased and resized by the secret Porcupine!



Thank you secret Porcupine!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (2/11/16)

No Food either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taytay (2/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Absolute awesome vape mail day baby! Third place weena thx to WienerVapes and starting my menthol journey with E-Cig All Days. Weena Weena Cheeken Deena!


Enjoy! These are the only two brands of juice that I buy anymore


----------



## MorneW (2/11/16)

Last place wiener . nom nom

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (2/11/16)

Third package this week. This is a good week. From my contact in the PRC (FastTech). Only took 8 week to get here!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (2/11/16)

Vapemail!!!!! And I didnt pay a cent!! Thanks for the awesome prize @Rooigevaar , can not believe I havent tried some of these flavours yet this is quality juice across the board!!! Day made

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Greyz (2/11/16)

YES! Finally! The Pharoah has landed - time for a quick Alien build

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DidiDaDj (2/11/16)

Got sum mail yesterday...new toys to play with...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/16)

Thank you @Lim

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

MorneW said:


> Last place wiener . nom nom
> View attachment 73943


A soon-to-be-realeased maybe?! Reminds me of Ace Ventura...


BumbleBee said:


> Thank you @Lim
> 
> View attachment 74010


Lucky lucky man!!! Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## morras (3/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thank you @Lim
> 
> View attachment 74010


Elo
also looking for one of these , scared due to gaps reported on the device and a loose fire button , how is yours ?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/16)

morras said:


> Elo
> also looking for one of these , scared due to gaps reported on the device and a loose fire button , how is yours ?


No gaps, no rattles, it's perfect 

I'm just running it in power mode so can't comment on the TC functionality but what I can tell you is that this mod is built solidly, it just screams quality

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (3/11/16)

My first attempt at DIY

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/11/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> My first attempt at DIY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Good luck bud. If it doesnt work out as planned dont give up. My first diy attempt was a epic faliure , second attempt after more research slightly better than first attempt and on my 3rd attempt after even more research i finally naild that s#@t.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/11/16)

morras said:


> Elo
> also looking for one of these , scared due to gaps reported on the device and a loose fire button , how is yours ?


I am on 3 weeks daily use with mine.... no gaps and no loose button.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> My first attempt at DIY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Best of luck!

You can tell there is a serious lack of Secret Porcupineage at the moment, wonder if it has anything to do with @Rob Fisher jolling in the Cape?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soutie (4/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Best of luck!
> 
> You can tell there is a serious lack of Secret Porcupineage at the moment, wonder if it has anything to do with @Rob Fisher jolling in the Cape?



Surely you can't be insinuating that our very own @Rob Fisher and the secret Porcupine are in someway connected?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Surely you can't be insinuating that our very own @Rob Fisher and the secret Porcupine are in someway connected?


oohh scandal @Soutie...i call 4 a commission of enquiry to cover these allegations

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Andre (4/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> oohh scandal @Soutie...i call 4 a commission of enquiry to cover these allegations


Interdict application coming up asap.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Soutie (4/11/16)

Andre said:


> Interdict application coming up asap.



It's collusion, Plain and simple

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Andre said:


> Interdict application coming up asap.


And in true SA style, the head honchos are just going to be paid off to cover the scandal up, they might get rid of the evidence, they might just laugh it off when you show them, or we can just pick someone out and blame them. @Viper_SA for example, he has an animal in his name, like vipers, porcupines have a bone structure, so it simply has to be him.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (4/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Surely you can't be insinuating that our very own @Rob Fisher and the secret Porcupine are in someway connected?


You may be onto something there, there was a spate of reports in Hermanus of random plates of ribs & chips being rotated.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/16)

I have a feeling the secret Porcupine went in to have his Quills sharpened... the timing is just a coincidence... any connection between me and the Porky is simple rumour, lies and skullduggery...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Rincewind (4/11/16)

Arrived last night  My new Eleaf Aster and a Proto RTA clone. Really loving the mod. The tank though is giving me some trouble. My very 1st rebuildable. Decided to get a dual coil cause, how hard could it be? Been telling @BumbleBee, with great confidence i might add, that I have spent most of my life working with my hands. Building something as simple as a coil could not possibly take more than an hour to master....

Right. So last night after more than 2 hours of trying, I gave up. First it leaked, then it leaked some more. And then it leaked and leaked and leaked... The more wick I add, the less it leaks, but the more it spits. So I gave up. This morning, new tactic. Less wick, a lot less, and suddenly the spitting is almost completely gone. Still leaks every time I refill. But at least I can now enjoy the tank. YAY!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Rincewind said:


> Arrived last night  My new Eleaf Aster and a Proto RTA clone. Really loving the mod. The tank though is giving me some trouble. My very 1st rebuildable. Decided to get a dual coil cause, how hard could it be? Been telling @BumbleBee, with great confidence i might add, that I have spent most of my life working with my hands. Building something as simple as a coil could not possibly take more than an hour to master....
> 
> Right. So last night after more than 2 hours of trying, I gave up. First it leaked, then it leaked some more. And then it leaked and leaked and leaked... The more wick I add, the less it leaks, but the more it spits. So I gave up. This morning, new tactic. Less wick, a lot less, and suddenly the spitting is almost completely gone. Still leaks every time I refill. But at least I can now enjoy the tank. YAY!


Enjoy!!!

Each tank has it's own little set of tricks to get the vape right. I know when I started I couldn't remember what I did from one coil to the next, but slowly you begin to remember the little thing that makes each tank not suck! Welcome to the world of RBAs, a truly satisfying feeling when you get that first build going well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rincewind (4/11/16)

Thanks @Stosta I have to add. In my own defence, the coil really didn't take more than 10 minutes to do. Was the wick that tripped me up


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/16)

Rincewind said:


> Arrived last night  My new Eleaf Aster and a Proto RTA clone. Really loving the mod. The tank though is giving me some trouble. My very 1st rebuildable. Decided to get a dual coil cause, how hard could it be? Been telling @BumbleBee, with great confidence i might add, that I have spent most of my life working with my hands. Building something as simple as a coil could not possibly take more than an hour to master....
> 
> Right. So last night after more than 2 hours of trying, I gave up. First it leaked, then it leaked some more. And then it leaked and leaked and leaked... The more wick I add, the less it leaks, but the more it spits. So I gave up. This morning, new tactic. Less wick, a lot less, and suddenly the spitting is almost completely gone. Still leaks every time I refill. But at least I can now enjoy the tank. YAY!


hahaha, that's too funny.... "how hard could it be" 

Glad you got it going though, you'll perfect it with some practice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (4/11/16)

Knew you would enjoy that @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Rincewind said:


> Thanks @Stosta I have to add. In my own defence, the coil really didn't take more than 10 minutes to do. Was the wick that tripped me up


Excellent point. Wicking to me is actually where the difficulty comes in with building (maybe because I have no inclination to do fancy builds). I have two tanks that I still regularly fail on.

Goblin Mini V1 - It is awesome with small coils, but if you don't squeeze in a ton of wick you'll wake up in the morning to find your tank has taken a very pretty smelling crap all over your mod.

Cthulu V2 - I thought I had it right, but every now and then it will do the same thing. "Oh Matt, you like this juice do you? Well why don't you try wearing it m*****f*****?!?!?!". Worst part is that it gives some incredible flavour, so I walk around with sticky hands and giant juice bottles as a result.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rincewind (4/11/16)

Good to know I'm not alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/11/16)

Rincewind said:


> Arrived last night  My new Eleaf Aster and a Proto RTA clone. Really loving the mod. The tank though is giving me some trouble. My very 1st rebuildable. Decided to get a dual coil cause, how hard could it be? Been telling @BumbleBee, with great confidence i might add, that I have spent most of my life working with my hands. Building something as simple as a coil could not possibly take more than an hour to master....
> 
> Right. So last night after more than 2 hours of trying, I gave up. First it leaked, then it leaked some more. And then it leaked and leaked and leaked... The more wick I add, the less it leaks, but the more it spits. So I gave up. This morning, new tactic. Less wick, a lot less, and suddenly the spitting is almost completely gone. Still leaks every time I refill. But at least I can now enjoy the tank. YAY!



When you fill the tank close the airflow and juice control (if it has) 
Once you have filled the tank open up the above which you closed and take a couple of pulls (chain vape)
Let me know if that helps.
It used to work on my Mage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (4/11/16)

Hi @Clouds4Days, didn't do that 1st time I filled it, so it pretty much leaked out an entire tank of juice. Have been closing the vents when I fill up since then. Still leaks every time I refill, about a 3rd of the tank... Will swing by @BumbleBee tonight, maybe he can see something I'm missing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/16)

excellent deal from @Attie on TM2...good doing business bud. Even packaging was vendor quality

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> excellent deal from @Attie on TM2...good doing business bud. Even packaging was vendor quality
> 
> View attachment 74117



Nice one bud. I wasnt such a fan of the TM2 , chucked a Trinity Glass cap on and its a whole diffrent RDA. (Hint, Hint, nudge, nudge, wink, wink)


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one bud. I wasnt such a fan of the TM2 , chucked a Trinity Glass cap on and its a whole diffrent RDA. (Hint, Hint, nudge, nudge, wink, wink)


@Clouds4Days...eish so wanna get it but by the time it comes its gonna be time for my sabbatical next year...


----------



## Rincewind (4/11/16)

Just an update on my new Proto RTA. Just made new coils, re-wicked and filled up the tank. No dry hits and no leaking! Yay! Thanks for the advise @BumbleBee! You're a life saver

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (4/11/16)

Rincewind said:


> Hi @Clouds4Days, didn't do that 1st time I filled it, so it pretty much leaked out an entire tank of juice. Have been closing the vents when I fill up since then. Still leaks every time I refill, about a 3rd of the tank... Will swing by @BumbleBee tonight, maybe he can see something I'm missing.



Every time I buy a new tank, I go through the same. It gets worse when its a new tank and mod. Both my latest mods were decently babtised! Takes about a week and a meter of wire and wick to "get it right". Welcome to the club!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/11/16)

in a galaxy far far away an army of clones was being assembled....ol16 x2, rose v3, coil brushes, millenium falcon 3d model

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/11/16)

Vape goodies haul from the meetup.




TM2 from @VapeSnow bought it from him second hand and collected at meet. I still can't believe its second hand this thing is spotless. Thanks man.
Cotton bacon V2 from Voodoo thanks @Zeki Hilmi
Coil Empire coils a gift from Mr Coil Empire thanks my boy.
Mini Tool Kit from Vapour Mountian shot @Oupa.
Ecigssa Sticker from Hi Ho @Silver
Everything else from Vape Cartel, thanks for hooking me up guys, @capetocuba

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Vape goodies haul from the meetup.
> 
> View attachment 74276
> 
> ...



Was great to see you again @Gazzacpt !


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/11/16)

Silver said:


> Was great to see you again @Gazzacpt !


Likewise Sir, great chatting to you.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/11/16)

@Stosta you were right man, impressed!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (7/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Stosta you were right man, impressed!!
> View attachment 74427


Nice! I'm going to have to top up my Grape soon, it has gone quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/11/16)

after my hohm slice died needed another regulated mod for my low builds on my messes...old school but the rx200s was calling out with the drama of power probs on 2/3 model

awesome deal from @Maxxis 

oh rolo ive missed u..why did i get rid of u

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/11/16)

Number 3

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (8/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> after my hohm slice died needed another regulated mod for my low builds on my messes...old school but the rx200s was calling out with the drama of power probs on 2/3 model
> 
> awesome deal from @Maxxis
> 
> ...


How did the Slice die on you and did you send it back for warranty swap?


----------



## KevE (8/11/16)

I got this the other day and just cant put it down. I have fallen for a mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/11/16)

Daniel said:


> How did the Slice die on you and did you send it back for warranty swap?


@Daniel ...juice dump..so its my fault. what gets me is have had juice dumps on other mods and wipe off and go. this mod one dump and dead


----------



## Daniel (8/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Daniel ...juice dump..so its my fault. what gets me is have had juice dumps on other mods and wipe off and go. this mod one dump and dead



Yikes that's not good ..... so taking apart and cleaning everything did not help ?


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Yikes that's not good ..... so taking apart and cleaning everything did not help ?


nope...not even coming on...


----------



## Tockit (8/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> nope...not even coming on...


That's very unfortunate dude. Did you try and cover it with rice and leave it for a day. The rice will help draw out moisture. I know this works if you drop your cell phone in water. It's worth w try 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/11/16)

Tockit said:


> That's very unfortunate dude. Did you try and cover it with rice and leave it for a day. The rice will help draw out moisture. I know this works if you drop your cell phone in water. It's worth w try
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


@Tockit..yep tried that and hair dryer but it flatlined...plus side the rolo with the new update is actually brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (8/11/16)

So this just happened. Been looking for one for a very long time. I'm a happy camper right now. Thanks @Vapestore






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

Received my three Zapiro figurines which I want to use in reviews. 

Nelson : I like something a lot
Julias : Not too bad if you get it for free
Zuma : Not recommended at all

Made a fun photo for Sickboys' competition.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapeSnow (8/11/16)

Tockit said:


> So this just happened. Been looking for one for a very long time. I'm a happy camper right now. Thanks @Vapestore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VAPESTORE?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (8/11/16)

Hey @KZOR where did you get them from

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

@GregF 
http://zapiro-collectibles-com.myshopify.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (8/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @GregF
> http://zapiro-collectibles-com.myshopify.com/


Cool thanks. Need some of those

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (8/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> VAPESTORE?


Yeah and they deliver for free    

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (8/11/16)

And so the diy journey starts. Got some goodies from vapour mountain to try and get as close as I can to their xxx. 






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caramia (8/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Received my three Zapiro figurines which I want to use in reviews.
> 
> Nelson : I like something a lot
> Julias : Not too bad if you get it for free
> ...


I so need a Jakoppie and a Juliaaaass


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some The Cotton Candy Collection and some Fused Clapton Wire from @Throat Punch! Looking forward to testing this new wicking material. Have heard good reports... will play with it when I have settled after my trip to CT...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some The Cotton Candy Collection and some Fused Clapton Wire from @Throat Punch! Looking forward to testing this new wicking material. Have heard good reports... will play with it when I have settled after my trip to CT...
> View attachment 74626


Nice, looking forward to the lowdown on cotton candy.
Also hoping you give that porcupine a skop, seems to have fallen asleep on the rotate and resize app.
I've now got a "kriek" in the neck from leaning to the left.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Throat Punch (8/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some The Cotton Candy Collection and some Fused Clapton Wire from @Throat Punch! Looking forward to testing this new wicking material. Have heard good reports... will play with it when I have settled after my trip to CT...
> View attachment 74626



Thank you for sharing @Rob Fisher! Hope you enjoy it. Vape long and prosper!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadz (9/11/16)

Little order from VapeChem
MB2 is amazing, and probably will be added to the ADV rotation!



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!
Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

Deadz said:


> Little order from VapeChem
> MB2 is amazing, and probably will be added to the ADV rotation!
> 
> 
> ...


Been wanting to try the MB2 for so long, this might just persuade me to bite the bullet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

The Little Asmodus Ohmsmium and the bling Gold Serpent Mini 22 was just too much for me to resist!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Rafique (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The Little Asmodus Ohmsmium and the bling Gold Serpent Mini 22 was just too much for me to resist!
> View attachment 74685
> ...




where did you get the gold Serpent @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rafique (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The Little Asmodus Ohmsmium and the bling Gold Serpent Mini 22 was just too much for me to resist!
> View attachment 74685
> ...




That serpent, I must have it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

Rafique said:


> where did you get the gold Serpent @Rob Fisher



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...gold-edition-wotofo-serpent-mini-two-post-rta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby!

Some Popular Orion Juices along with 3 special Orion Juices for me to test! Mike from Orion Vapes you are the man!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

Surprise Package from Ceravape! 

2 x Cerabis 44 Silver's, Cerabis 45 Black, Cap, T-Shirt and some coils!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Package from Ceravape!
> 
> 2 x Cerabis 44 Silver's, Cerabis 45 Black, Cap, T-Shirt and some coils!
> View attachment 74692
> ...


Just looked these up, they look pretty interesting, is the "push-pop" thing designed to open and close the airflow? Let us know how they perform (always a stupid comment because you always do). Great to see you back online though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Just looked these up, they look pretty interesting, is the "push-pop" thing designed to open and close the airflow? Let us know how they perform (always a stupid comment because you always do). Great to see you back online though!



Thanks @Stosta! It's good to be back... had a JOL in CT but always nice to get back to my kennel and Baby Choo is happy Dad is home...

I know nothing about the new tanks yet... will play with them and let you know...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/11/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (9/11/16)

Sickboy77 said:


>



If I may ask why 3 ?


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 74699


Nice @Sickboy77 ! Hook a brother up!

My Vape Mail has been painfully quiet as of late


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/11/16)

Daniel said:


> If I may ask why 3 ?


1 for me and other 2 for mates


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Nice @Sickboy77 ! Hook a brother up!
> 
> My Vape Mail has been painfully quiet as of late


I wish cuz, all spoken for already and been collected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Finally a mod that can handle pretty much any size tank and still look beautiful and be comfortable! DNA75 Baby! Let me introduce you to Athena!







No overhang baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Imtiaaz (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally a mod that can handle pretty much any size tank and still look beautiful and be comfortable! DNA75 Baby! Let me introduce you to Athena!
> View attachment 74708
> ...



You always have the MOST BEAUTIFUL setups Oom @Rob Fisher. I don't often sit with my mouth open when seeing mods but I always tend to pick my mouth up from the floor when you flash these beauties. Fantastic taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (9/11/16)

So true what @Imtiaaz is saying. that seems to be the perfect mod and just adding to the FOMO big time.
lets hear from uncle Rob how she performs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally a mod that can handle pretty much any size tank and still look beautiful and be comfortable! DNA75 Baby! Let me introduce you to Athena!
> View attachment 74708
> ...


That is stunning, @Rob Fisher. Congrats. Looks like it can take a big (26650) battery too?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

Andre said:


> That is stunning, @Rob Fisher. Congrats. Looks like it can take a big (26650) battery too?



Yes it takes a 26650 and an 18650 with it's tube for it that it comes with. This looks to be a real chicken dinner mod... comfortable with the battery capacity of the 26650 along with a DNA chip! And I doubt there are many tanks that will have a hangover... the SM25 looks small on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it takes a 26650 and an 18650 with it's tube for it that it comes with. This looks to be a real chicken dinner mod... comfortable with the battery capacity of the 26650 along with a DNA chip! And I doubt there are many tanks that will have a hangover... the SM25 looks small on it.


whats the price point @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> whats the price point @Rob Fisher



R3,450.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (9/11/16)

You guys know milestones reach, I am trying for a 1 month vape mail free milestone, but you guys especially @Rob Fisher, is making it even more difficult than to quit stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

Petrus said:


> You guys know milestones reach, I am trying for a 1 month vape mail free milestone, but you guys especially @Rob Fisher, is making it even more difficult than to quit stinkies.



The thought of no vape mail for a month sends shivers down my spine!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> R3,450.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-athena-pride-stabilized-wood-26650-dna-75


I see the non stabilized wood one goes for $170 I think I've found my next mod thx Oom @Rob Fisher thanks for making me arm again.... This or the Slice hmmmmm Slice has a lot going for it though best chip I think today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (9/11/16)

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Finally some protection for my favourite lost vape mods from zapwrapz! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/11/16)

Cobrali said:


> Finally some protection for my favourite lost vape mods from zapwrapz!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


@Cobrali ..how long to get here?


----------



## Cobrali (9/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Cobrali ..how long to get here?


Ordered last saturday, shipped monday and arrived today. No customs as it was labelled vinyl samples.  

Edit: sunday the 30th i mean..
Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (9/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I think I've found my next mod


Was planning on getting one but decided against it after a few youtube reviews. Still a good mod but not for that tag.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (9/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Was planning on getting one but decided against it after a few youtube reviews. Still a good mod but not for that tag.




I am not too impressed with DNA boards right now. Bought a Skar and it turned out a rather shocking disappointment. Hopefully the good Sir can sort it out for me. Hopefully I got one that slipped thru quality control and they are not all this messed up in terms of resistance measurement. Love the mod, the DNA75 board sucks big time though.


----------



## Daniel (9/11/16)

Right so the Slice it is....


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Was planning on getting one but decided against it after a few youtube reviews. Still a good mod but not for that tag.




I would also hate it if my wood moved like that... Mine is perfect in everyway... 

Phil Busardo loves his...

Plus he got his pricing a lot wrong...


----------



## Noddy (9/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Right so the Slice it is....



Someone on the forum had a Slice die after a tank dumped juice all over it.... Just a headsup...


----------



## Daniel (9/11/16)

Noddy said:


> Someone on the forum had a Slice die after a tank dumped juice all over it.... Just a headsup...


Luckily they have a 500 day warranty really think the Slice is the best mod for the money.


----------



## Tockit (9/11/16)

Hohm slice is the best bang for your buck. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (9/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Luckily they have a 500 day warranty really think the Slice is the best mod for the money.


True story, I love mine.


----------



## RJW (9/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> True story, I love mine.


AGREE!! its awesome...





Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (9/11/16)

Seeing that I ain't winning in the hardware department,i might as well go all out in DIY,thanks @NewOobY

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (9/11/16)

Cobrali said:


> Ordered last saturday, shipped monday and arrived today. No customs as it was labelled vinyl samples.
> 
> Edit: sunday the 30th i mean..
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk








All done!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## boxerulez (10/11/16)

I'm so happy.... (sings merrily)

Thanks @Vapers Corner @Maxxis 

Fun times.
Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/11/16)

Cobrali said:


> All done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


@Cobrali ...was it a mission to do..ordered for my cricket and rolo


----------



## Cobrali (10/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Cobrali ...was it a mission to do..ordered for my cricket and rolo


Only the skar was as it had more grooves and bumps..the efusion was just 3 pieces.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/11/16)

Whoah!!!!

Badger couriers showed up today with a Cerabis 44 to test out, courtesy of the Ceramic King himself @Rob Fisher ! I couldn't wait at all to unpack it and load it up! Looks good on a Pico ne?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## G-Step (11/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The Little Asmodus Ohmsmium and the bling Gold Serpent Mini 22 was just too much for me to resist!
> View attachment 74685
> ...


Any over hang with a SM25 slapped on the Ohmsmium Uncle @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/16)

G-Step said:


> Any over hang with a SM25 slapped on the Ohmsmium Uncle @Rob Fisher ?



Yes there is major overhang @G-Step. The Ohmsmium is a small mod and not suitable for anything over 22mm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/16)

G-Step said:


> Any over hang with a SM25 slapped on the Ohmsmium Uncle @Rob Fisher ?



Here is the Ohmsmium with the 22mm Cerabis 45 tank on top!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## G-Step (11/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes there is major overhang @G-Step. The Ohmsmium is a small mod and not suitable for anything over 22mm.


That makes me sad  Got the black SM25 for that mod, which the good Sirs should be getting soon again *Sigh
Although, the SM22 gold edition would look pretty dapper on that mod. Mmmm...


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/16)

G-Step said:


> That makes me sad  Got the black SM25 for that mod, which the good Sirs should be getting soon again *Sigh
> Although, the SM22 gold edition would look pretty dapper on that mod. Mmmm...



Yes the SM22 Gold looks the bosoms on it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (11/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes the SM22 Gold looks the bosoms on it!



You sir , are going to cost me a lot of money ..... dengit that's sexy ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/11/16)

now this is a class vape bag...even fits my laptop and other non vape stuff

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## G-Step (11/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes the SM22 Gold looks the bosoms on it!
> View attachment 74884
> View attachment 74885


Aaaaand we have a winner  Thank you Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (11/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> now this is a class vape bag...even fits my laptop and other non vape stuff
> 
> View attachment 74886
> View attachment 74887
> ...


Is that the same one Sir Vape is selling? looks epic, real convenient it fits a laptop too


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/11/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Is that the same one Sir Vape is selling? looks epic, real convenient it fits a laptop too



It is the same one but I got mine from Viking Vapes (Sir vape only got camo) ...the black looks like a normal laptop bag and not like "Im headed to Kabul" camo 

Plus there is still space for ipad, hard drives, pens etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (11/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...gold-edition-wotofo-serpent-mini-two-post-rta




I dont suppose the master of whispers has heard anything regarding 25mm Gold Plated SM?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> I dont suppose the master of whispers has heard anything regarding 25mm Gold Plated SM?



Nope... not a sausage... but I will be all over it like a rash when it finally surfaces!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akash (11/11/16)

And now the journey begins.... thanks for the fantastic service and for answering all my questions @Richio

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/11/16)

Akash said:


> View attachment 74951
> 
> 
> And now the journey begins.... thanks for the fantastic service and for answering all my questions @Richio



Well done @Akash ...now u can DL on 0.2 ohm coils go through 30ml every 2 days and ur wallet not gonna feel it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (11/11/16)

Thanks bro @incredible_hullk i can finally do justice to my more juice thirsty rta's that have been waiting patiently on the shelf #MixAllTheThings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

All the best with the mixing @Akash 
Let us know what you mix up and how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (11/11/16)

Silver said:


> All the best with the mixing @Akash
> Let us know what you mix up and how it goes!



Thanks a great deal @Silver busy mixing up some banana goodie coz ive been craving a good banana vape. I must say its goin quite well for day 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

Akash said:


> Thanks a great deal @Silver busy mixing up some banana goodie coz ive been craving a good banana vape. I must say its goin quite well for day 1



Mmm... Banana sounds good
Add some menthol for me 
Lol, only kidding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (11/11/16)

Silver said:


> Mmm... Banana sounds good
> Add some menthol for me
> Lol, only kidding



I have some menthol concentrates to play around with this weekend as well @Silver. I feel like a kid in a candy store.

Such excitement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (12/11/16)

Some mail from the USA

Psyclone Hadaly RDA with top caps
RX200 custom fitted with a DNA250 and Varitube 510

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Petrus (12/11/16)

Attie said:


> Some mail from the USA
> 
> Psyclone Hadaly RDA with top caps
> RX200 custom fitted with a DNA250 and Varitube 510
> ...


@Attie, what is the flavour like in the Hadaly?


----------



## Paulie (12/11/16)

Tnks attie 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/11/16)

Couldn't stop myself today

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Starter Kit and 6mg Juice for a mate in CT... we have to get her off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Another bottle of the Element Juice range called Fresh Squeeze... this one is interesting... just like the Orange Juice we used to get in Army in the 70's!
A smaller box than the last two from Asmodus.
Some Ni 80!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

OK so what's in the box you ask? Well it appears the 2 Kodama's got together and had a baby!



Yes a special order all the way from asMODus thanks to @Sir Vape! May I present the very cute and very beautiful and oh so comfortable Silvanusa! 80 watt single 18650 Stabilized Wood Mod with a Serpent Mini 22 on top!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## VapeSnow (12/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Starter Kit and 6mg Juice for a mate in CT... we have to get her off the stinkies!
> View attachment 75044



@Rob Fisher i think you ordered the wrong nic. On the Rogue box it states its 12mg.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher i think you ordered the wrong nic. On the Rogue box it states its 12mg.



Nope 12mg is spot on... it's for a new convert and it's in the little iCare. 12mg will be spot on for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope 12mg is spot on... it's for a new convert and it's in the little iCare. 12mg will be spot on for her.



Oh okay. Your post just confused me as you said 6mg.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Oh okay. Your post just confused me as you said 6mg.



Ahhh that was me being confused!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh that was me being confused!



 Haha thought so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/11/16)

@Attie and @Paulie
Those new devices look great !
- i know they are high end devices but I dont know anything else about them
Hows the vape on them?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/11/16)

@Rob Fisher - stunning mini Kodama!
Looks very good in the hand
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - stunning mini Kodama!
> Looks very good in the hand
> Enjoy!!



I agree its a beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/11/16)

@Rob Fisher That gold serpent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK so what's in the box you ask? Well it appears the 2 Kodama's got together and had a baby!
> View attachment 75046
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Rob Fisher , those do look awesome! I just find the reference to stabilized wood somewhat confusing. Never seen one in real life but from the photos they seem to be made from some sort of exotic mineral. What exactly is "stabilized wood"?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher , those do look awesome! I just find the reference to stabilized wood somewhat confusing. Never seen one in real life but from the photos they seem to be made from some sort of exotic mineral. What exactly is "stabilized wood"?



Yip they do indeed look like exotic minerals... Stabilised Wood is normally Maple (and some of the other wood types) that are put under extreme pressure in a pressure cooker with resin and dye... the resin and dye permeate the wood making it a lot stronger and resilient and beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they do indeed look like exotic minerals... Stabilised Wood is normally Maple (and some of the other wood types) that are put under extreme pressure in a pressure cooker with resin and dye... the resin and dye permeate the wood making it a lot stronger and resilient and beautiful.


Very beautiful indeed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (13/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Attie and @Paulie
> Those new devices look great !
> - i know they are high end devices but I dont know anything else about them
> Hows the vape on them?



Thanks @Silver

To be honest, it's the best flavour I have had when compared to a lot of other popular RDA's (Petri,Recoil,Goon,Doode,TM).
But its completely different also, single coil, very small chamber, tighter draw, definitely a must have if that's your type of vape.

It also comes with a squonking pin 

@Petrus

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

Thanks @Attie!
Restricted lung hit combined with flavour is my thing
This certainly interests me
Thanks for the comments


----------



## Daniel (13/11/16)

Attie said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> To be honest, it's the best flavour I have had when compared to a lot of other popular RDA's (Petri,Recoil,Goon,Doode,TM).
> But its completely different also, single coil, very small chamber, tighter draw, definitely a must have if that's your type of vape.
> ...



Please do post details on where to find this .....


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Please do post details on where to find this .....



http://www.vapordna.com/Psyclone-Mods-Hadaly-Ultra-Flavor-RDA-p/hadaly.htm

Out of stock.


----------



## Daniel (13/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.vapordna.com/Psyclone-Mods-Hadaly-Ultra-Flavor-RDA-p/hadaly.htm
> 
> Out of stock.


Found stock ! DOH no money : https://www.bevapehappy.com/products/hadaly-rda-by-psyclone-mods


----------



## Andre (13/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Found stock ! DOH no money : https://www.bevapehappy.com/products/hadaly-rda-by-psyclone-mods


https://www.fasttech.com/product/6228800

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/11/16)

Price is not bad at all. I think the Hadaly Rda will be the perfect atty for Squonking.


----------



## Petrus (13/11/16)

Andre said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/product/6228800


I eyed one on Intaste and recon I will pull the trigger after church......... sold out, damn. Maybe I must get more OL16's


----------



## skola (13/11/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Couldn't stop myself today
> 
> View attachment 75027
> View attachment 75028


Hey @Sickboy77, could you please post a pic of what a true 25mm tank looks like on the osub... 
Thanks.


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/11/16)

Will post pic as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/11/16)

skola said:


> Hey @Sickboy77, could you please post a pic of what a true 25mm tank looks like on the osub...
> Thanks.


Looks perfect with serpent 25

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## skola (13/11/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Looks perfect with serpent 25
> View attachment 75126


That looks fantastic!! 
Thanks bud... Keep us posted on how the battery performs in the next few days please... Really interested in getting one of these for the SM25.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/11/16)

No problem, bat had gone flat now, will charge it in the morning and give it a complete run. So far all I can say is that it's ra eally great mod, silky finish and fire button is really nice, only thing I dont care to much for is the 2 little buttons for + & -
To me it kinda takes away from the awesome look anf feel of the mod


----------



## Paulie (14/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Attie and @Paulie
> Those new devices look great !
> - i know they are high end devices but I dont know anything else about them
> Hows the vape on them?




What attie says

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/11/16)

What a piece.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 18


----------



## gdigitel (14/11/16)

I got mail -






Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tockit (14/11/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> What a piece.
> View attachment 75202
> View attachment 75203
> View attachment 75204


Yes maar dus mooi. Soes n hoë vlak van kuns 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (15/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Yes maar dus mooi. Soes n hoë vlak van kuns
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


That stabilize wood mods is out of this world, but the price point..........wow. Maybe, just Maybe I will pull the trigger one day on a Luccos stab.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (15/11/16)

Petrus said:


> That stabilize wood mods is out of this world, but the price point..........wow. Maybe, just Maybe I will pull the trigger one day on a Luccos stab.


Better you than me, i cant justify spending that much money on a mod and all that's different is the casing. when the internals is exactly the same as a standard mod. That's just me though.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Better you than me, i cant justify spending that much money on a mod and all that's different is the casing. when the internals is exactly the same as a standard mod. That's just me though.



Can relate bud. I wonder how much my wood is worth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (15/11/16)

Thanks kd from vape cartel







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## De_Stroyer (15/11/16)

Hell to the Yeah,
Vape mail arrived  three new mods, and a small something extra from @RobFisher. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DaveH (15/11/16)

"Fetch" vape mail.

I thought this was quite neat.




What is it? It's a battery holder/dispenser.




Stores the batteries in safe manner with easy removal. 
And it is made in South Africa 

Dave

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Attie (15/11/16)

Axis M17 mail 
Thanks @KieranD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/11/16)

DaveH said:


> "Fetch" vape mail.
> 
> I thought this was quite neat.
> 
> ...


I almost got one of these Dave! But then I realised I don't have enough batteries to fill it!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Robert Howes (15/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 73766
> View attachment 73767
> View attachment 73768


very beautiful Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (15/11/16)

Attie said:


> Some mail from the USA
> 
> Psyclone Hadaly RDA with top caps
> RX200 custom fitted with a DNA250 and Varitube 510
> ...



Damn, I want one of those Hadaly's so bad.


----------



## Tockit (15/11/16)

This thread is turning out to be another Rob's lounge. Lots of wood around here.  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Caramia (15/11/16)

Tockit said:


> This thread is turning out to be another Rob's lounge. Lots of wood around here.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


At least this thread is more civil and less tasteless IMHO. 
I quite like these "woods", although I would most probably never buy one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/11/16)

round 1...begin *in street fighter voice*


----------



## Silver (15/11/16)

Wow @Paulie and @Attie 
Please tell us more about these new woody marvels !

They look superb. 
Wishing you well with them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (15/11/16)

Caramia said:


> At least this thread is more civil and less tasteless IMHO.
> I quite like these "woods", although I would most probably never buy one


Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (15/11/16)

I "wood" definitely buy one or two ... or three. Might need to find a rich anti - tobacco activist for funding first though. 
Dear Mr Medical Aid. I have been a really good boy this year. Look, I even stopped smoking stinkies. I don't want an apple watch, all I want is a stabilized apple wood vape. I promise I won't touch stinkies again...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (16/11/16)

I saw @Rob Fisher has a daughter and I have a son.
I was pondering, while in conversation with my Hotcig, ........ the only way to obtain these beauties might be the inheritance route since he will never sell them.
Amazing these powerful and maybe fruitful thoughts that overcomes one during a cloudy exhale.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike (16/11/16)

Attie said:


> Some mail from the USA
> 
> Psyclone Hadaly RDA with top caps
> RX200 custom fitted with a DNA250 and Varitube 510
> ...



Sick, mind sharing more details about the Rolo?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! It's been awhile since I got an ice cream bakkie vape mail... 



Serpent Mini 22 and a box of fancy coils to play with!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Back up stockl of the Cotton Candy Collection and a Serpent Mini 22.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (16/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Back up stockl of the Cotton Candy Collection and a Serpent Mini 22.
> View attachment 75326


You really are buying all the SM22s you can find!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Stosta said:


> You really are buying all the SM22s you can find!!



Hehehe... one is for a mate! He has been vaping on a Melo 3 and everytime he comes to visit he tries my Serpents and starts to cry... he wants the Serpent Flavour! So I will build the coil for him and show him how to rewick and he will be happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

@Rob Fisher What a man.
I hope he enjoys it as much as I enjoy my little thirsty snake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/11/16)

Half my vapemail showed up today 

Thanks @BigGuy for the awesome service as always. Have sent you a whatsapp also.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (16/11/16)

Vape Mail!! Super stoked. Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez (16/11/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Vape Mail!! Super stoked. Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 75352


 I am glad to see my deskpad is not the only one in a mess.


----------



## ettiennedj (16/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> I am glad to see my deskpad is not the only one in a mess.


Lol. You should see the rest of my desk. Logistics not for the faint hearted  

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtoefy (16/11/16)

Cape mail!!!! Thanks to sir vape





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (16/11/16)

Mtoefy said:


> Cape mail!!!! Thanks to sir vape
> 
> View attachment 75369
> 
> ...



Please share more pics when up and running, battling to ignore the G-Priv!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## boxerulez (16/11/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Lol. You should see the rest of my desk. Logistics not for the faint hearted
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk








It amazes me every day that I get any work done.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Caramia (16/11/16)

Mtoefy said:


> Cape mail!!!! Thanks to sir vape
> 
> View attachment 75369
> 
> ...


We need more info?
And more pics?
And how is it?
And...
Serious FOMO! That is just gorgeous, congrats @Mtoefy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Please share more pics when up and running, battling to ignore the G-Priv!


The G-Priv is very tempting, but I just take one look at my kaalgat alien and the feeling goes away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (16/11/16)

How do you like dem appels? 
Thanks @Justin Pattrick from Paddy Vapes. Absolutely stunning and hats off to a top level local product.
You sir have exceeded my expectations. It also vapes fantastic. 






View attachment 75401

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

@KZOR My goodness she is a beaut! 
Whats her name!


----------



## KZOR (16/11/16)

@Michaelsa ....... she goes by the name "Grace"


----------



## gdigitel (16/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The G-Priv is very tempting, but I just take one look at my kaalgat alien and the feeling goes away


I feel your pain @BumbleBee . My naked alien puts an alien size knot in my throat - not literally. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/16)

gdigitel said:


> I feel your pain @BumbleBee . My naked alien puts an alien size knot in my throat - not literally.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would, even without it's "skin" it's still a great mod and the batteries just seem to go on forever


----------



## KrayFish404 (16/11/16)

I received my HCigar VT75 today, all the way from Gearbest. Shipping was a record time - free shipping of course, it left Netherlands on 21 October, picked it up a few minutes go.

But look at it, it is 2mm taller than the iStick 40w!

This was the cheapest I could find a DNA75, the total price was R900, and customs didn't even bill me. Tonight is play time, and figuring out the EScribe software.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/16)

This epic stuff arrived today...




Brand new batch of VM4 Special Reserve baby

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This epic stuff arrived today...
> 
> View attachment 75467
> 
> ...


Is this a ry4 tobacco? Price?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Is this a ry4 tobacco? Price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yip, check it out here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (17/11/16)

Can't decide what's better,@YeOldeOke juice or his service! 


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Time to test the Digiflavor Fuji GTA... another 26650 for the Athena, back up stock of Cotton Bacon... drum roll... yes a second Athena Pride 75. This mod is special... DNA 75, Stabilised Wood, outstanding workmanship, comfortable, 26650 battery life and just all round Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (18/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Time to test the Digiflavor Fuji GTA... another 26650 for the Athena, back up stock of Cotton Bacon... drum roll... yes a second Athena Pride 75. This mod is special... DNA 75, Stabilised Wood, outstanding workmanship, comfortable, 26650 battery life and just all round Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 75596
> View attachment 75597



@Rob Fisher how big is the Athena compared to the Hotcig 150 and minikin v2? Looks like it might be a much needed investment but looking for something not too big. Was just about to pull the trigger on minikin. Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> @Rob Fisher how big is the Athena compared to the Hotcig 150 and minikin v2? Looks like it might be a much needed investment but looking for something not too big. Was just about to pull the trigger on minikin. Thanks!



Stand by @BlakMAgICIAN... taking pictures now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

Size comparison between the Athena Pride 75, Minikin V2 and HotCig R150.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

Wow @Rob Fisher 
Great Friday vapemail!
Looking forward to your impressions on the Fuji GTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

Rob the pride looks bigger than the minikin v2 but a bit shorter than the hotcig150
But it looks fatter than the hotcig?
How is the battery life compared to the hotcig?


----------



## gdigitel (18/11/16)

@Rob Fisher would you say the Athena is a good option for ADV? By the looks of things the Stainless Steel body will manage daily use but is the stabilized wood hardy enough? Does it require alot of TLC? I guess what I am asking is it me proof?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

Silver said:


> Rob the pride looks bigger than the minikin v2 but a bit shorter than the hotcig150
> But it looks fatter than the hotcig?
> How is the battery life compared to the hotcig?



The height difference of the Minikin vs the HotCig is almost nothing... The Pride is a heavy Mod and almost over engineered! Battery life on all 3 of the devices is outstanding. Haven't really played with them or taken too much notice of battery life to make a call... all of them can go out with me for the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

gdigitel said:


> @Rob Fisher would you say the Athena is a good option for ADV? By the looks of things the Stainless Steel body will manage daily use but is the stabilized wood hardy enough? Does it require alot of TLC? I guess what I am asking is it me proof?



Yes @gdigitel it is most certainly an ADV Device... that's why I bought a second one... I have only had the one for a couple of weeks but it's showing no sign of wear and tear... a light waxing once a month will suffice but I haven't waxed either of them yet and juice spills seem to keep them in tip top condition so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (18/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Size comparison between the Athena Pride 75, Minikin V2 and HotCig R150.
> View attachment 75603
> View attachment 75604
> View attachment 75605
> ...



Awesome thanks @Rob Fisher! Still love the look of the minikin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (18/11/16)

Ooh... Please Santa... I have been a super good boy this year. Not sure if Santa is going to be happy with a gorgeous looking "Athena". She might not be able to handle all the attention "Athena" will get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (18/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Time to test the Digiflavor Fuji GTA... another 26650 for the Athena, back up stock of Cotton Bacon... drum roll... yes a second Athena Pride 75. This mod is special... DNA 75, Stabilised Wood, outstanding workmanship, comfortable, 26650 battery life and just all round Chicken Dinner!



Nice mod there @Rob Fisher - I saw them going on special at Gearbest yesterday, still a bit expensive for my style though. But cheers on the DNA75, I've only managed to un-box mine, she's still un-fired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (18/11/16)

Thank you @Sir Vape . Osub is loving the brand new BIG BABY BEAST! Also managed to wick the RBA on my first go ever and nailed it!!!

I think a G Priv and Big Baby are on the cards for the next order

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (18/11/16)

The twins can now beat on little brother together.

Additional Green V2 and SM25 ss this week.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paraddicted (18/11/16)

Friday Vape Mail  new part of the journey.

Finally got the Serpent 22, thanks @Lim 
Tools from The guys at Vape Cartel
Wick and Wire from J&J Emporium


Now to attempts coiling and wicking

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (18/11/16)

Ordered last night and received today! Great service and fast delivery! Thanks to Throatpunch!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/16)

Ice Cream Tub Vape Mail Baby! 

Serpent Mini 25 for a mate!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (18/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ice Cream Tub Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Serpent Mini 25 for a mate!
> View attachment 75669


@Rob Fisher, and the winner of the ceramic wars.......Serpent Mini.....coil,wick,vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flava (18/11/16)

Cobrali said:


> Ordered last night and received today! Great service and fast delivery! Thanks to Throatpunch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dig that drip tip, where can I find those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava (18/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> The twins can now beat on little brother together.
> 
> Additional Green V2 and SM25 ss this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Nice. Any chance of a pic of the black sm on green mod?


----------



## Cobrali (18/11/16)

Flava said:


> I dig that drip tip, where can I find those?


www.throatpunch.co.za

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/11/16)

Authentic Kayfun V5

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez (18/11/16)

Flava said:


> Nice. Any chance of a pic of the black sm on green mod?


I'll do one for you tomorrow!

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (18/11/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Authentic Kayfun V5


Holy crap that tank is almost as tall as the mod....


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Holy crap that tank is almost as tall as the mod....


Yip. And that mod is a small as a reo 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/11/16)

when u have month and a half left to finish 60+ diy ingredients you need the experts to help you guzzle them...very impressed with the rba head...turns the tank into a normal velocity style tank

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/11/16)

8 weeks later but rather late than never! From the 3avape competition in September.

Problem is I don't really care for this one as I have another...

Anyone want to trade this, brand new, still sealed... I'm after a Serpent Mini 25...






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (21/11/16)

Thanks @method1 for the awesome vape mail. It smells amazing. Cant wait for my merlin mini to arrive tomorrow so i can christen it with some chocolate whip!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Petrus (21/11/16)

SVA Delrin Mechanical Squonker.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to @kimbo my Efusion Duo DNA200 is back and in perfect working order! I missed it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks Coil Art! The Mage GTA has arrived for review!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/11/16)

Nice, would love to hear your views and comparison to the Sm25, was considering this instead of another Sm25 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks Coil Art! The Mage GTA has arrived for review!
> View attachment 75984


Lucky little ducky!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Nice, would love to hear your views and comparison to the Sm25, was considering this instead of another Sm25



For one reason and one reason alone I would get another SM25... NON STANDARD drip tip.


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> For one reason and one reason alone I would get another SM25... NON STANDARD drip tip.



Hi Oom @Rob Fisher, I have never used one of those @hands driptips. Can you please tell me why they are so well loved? I know they look amazing but do they offer anything more?


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi Oom @Rob Fisher, I have never used one of those @hands driptips. Can you please tell me why they are so well loved? I know they look amazing but do they offer anything more?


I'll be honest in saying that when I first bought one it was purely for aesthetics, but they really do add a lot to the whole experience! I can't really put it down in words, but needless to say it really does make a huge difference, you should totally be getting one @Imtiaaz !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/11/16)

Stosta said:


> I'll be honest in saying that when I first bought one it was purely for aesthetics, but they really do add a lot to the whole experience! I can't really put it down in words, but needless to say it really does make a huge difference, you should totally be getting one @Imtiaaz !



Thanks @Stosta appreciate the feedback, I'm wondering does it remain cooler than normal delrin driptips? and what are they mainly suited towards? RTA's I'm guessing? Also if I do get one and I like it then I will need to get 4 more, lol, been accumulating tanks without even knowing it.


----------



## skola (22/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi Oom @Rob Fisher, I have never used one of those @hands driptips. Can you please tell me why they are so well loved? I know they look amazing but do they offer anything more?


Very little to no heat transfer.
More comfortable on the lips
If you order it from Hands directly you can play around with the airflow diameter which could further enhance flavour slightly, which is what I noticed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thanks @Stosta appreciate the feedback, I'm wondering does it remain cooler than normal delrin driptips? and what are they mainly suited towards? RTA's I'm guessing? Also if I do get one and I like it then I will need to get 4 more, lol, been accumulating tanks without even knowing it.


Anything that takes a 510 Driptip will be improved! I haven't noticed them getting warm at all, so I'm going to say yes to remaining cooler. And yes you will have to get 4 more! I think I'm sitting on 6 or 7 at the moment, and I'm constantly restraining myself to add more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/11/16)

Awesome red/black minikin just arrived from @BigGuy @Sir Vape all perfect condition and working 100%.

Cool containers for the spare glass, and a nice sleeve from sale also.

Goes without saying swapped out my rubberised door from other v1.5 immediately and now sleeve is not quite as easy to fit/remove.

Any advice? Rather keep the metal door or use the rubberised door and struggle with sleeve?

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi Oom @Rob Fisher, I have never used one of those @hands driptips. Can you please tell me why they are so well loved? I know they look amazing but do they offer anything more?



@Imtiaaz we all spend a fortune on vape gear and juice and one of the most important parts and the one we stick in our mouth is normally a piece of plastic or hard cold metal... a @hands drip tip makes a really big difference for me in comfort and vape quality it really does... that's why when I get a tank with a non-standard drip tip I lose my mind.

There is no question that a decent drip tip enhances the whole exercise! And of course the aesthetics are enhanced in a huge way! Just like a clean car drives better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Imtiaaz we all spend a fortune on vape gear and juice and one of the most important parts and the one we stick in our mouth is normally a piece of plastic or hard cold metal... a @hands drip tip makes a really big difference for me in comfort and vape quality it really does... that's why when I get a tank with a non-standard drip tip I lose my mind.
> 
> There is no question that a decent drip tip enhances the whole exercise! And of course the aesthetics are enhanced in a huge way! Just like a clean car drives better.



Thank you so much Oom @Rob Fisher, I will see if I can get my "Hands" on some (Excuse the pun)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (22/11/16)

I am also hoping there is a delay in the @hands shipment to Sir Vape so that I can practise some quickdraw on payday, because they seem to fly off the shelf once they show up.

But I already have something special earmarked on the shelf at @Sir Vape and that will take preference, so it all depends if there are any extra income this month. Need to sell some disused vape gear.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> I am also hoping there is a delay in the @hands shipment to Sir Vape so that I can practise some quickdraw on payday, because they seem to fly off the shelf once they show up.
> 
> But I already have something special earmarked on the shelf at @Sir Vape and that will take preference, so it all depends if there are any extra income this month. Need to sell some disused vape gear.



My gut feeling based on seeing @hands in his workshop yesterday is that the new batch should arrive at @Sir Vape probably early next week...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Nice, would love to hear your views and comparison to the Sm25, was considering this instead of another Sm25



@Daniel Alves here is the review thread... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coilart-mage-gta-review.t31368/


----------



## kimbo (22/11/16)

Some Vapemail 

@Jakes at Vape Club had the black Serpent Mini on sale for R410, i just had to 




The full black Pico is coming, and a black @hands drip tip

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## VapeSnow (22/11/16)

Got some SUBOHMINNOVATION Mail today. 

Proto Rta
Subzero Rda

Just want to give a shoutout to @Throat Punch for the best service i ever received from a Vendor. 

Jakes you are a really stand up guy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Akash (22/11/16)

Some sweet vape mail. Thanks @Clouds4Days for the OL16 clone and @KieranD for the merlin mini

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Got some SUBOHMINNOVATION Mail today.
> 
> Proto Rta
> Subzero Rda
> ...


Dibs.....

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Throat Punch (22/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Got some SUBOHMINNOVATION Mail today.
> 
> Proto Rta
> Subzero Rda
> ...



Thank you for the kind words! Really appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks Coil Art! The Mage GTA has arrived for review!
> View attachment 75984



Looks like it has the kinda driptip i like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

A little late to the party (I lost my phone, it had fallen behind my desk while I was re-arranging my PC and the battery had died. It was actually a liberating past couple of days), but woohoo! Vapemail nonetheless!




Visited @Rob Fisher and managed to end up with my hat-in-hand, but it was a literal thing, not a metaphor, it was just so I could carry all the stuff out! Another Subtank Mini as I have an addiction to them, plenty of coils for it that I never got to try, and then some juice so that I can hopefully keep my mouth busy and keep quiet!

Review on the OFE Tobacco Lane line incoming!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (23/11/16)

Waybill Event Details
Date Time Details
2016-11-22 17:45:40 Collected from origin address
2016-11-22 18:32:53 Received at Johannesburg facility
2016-11-22 18:58:56 Loaded on manifest to Cape Town facility
2016-11-22 20:33:22 Consignment details captured
2016-11-23 06:30:38 Checked in at Cape Town facility
2016-11-23 07:12:43 Loaded for delivery from Cape Town facility
2016-11-23 07:44:12 Dispatched
2016-11-23 09:09:09 Proof of delivery details captured

Now that is what i call courier service! Have to wait till i get home to get my hands on it though...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hami (23/11/16)

Huge thanks to @vapourmountain for the prize from the ecigssa cape Town meet! Minikin v2 and SM25 for size comparison 
Merlin mini incoming, it's been a good month

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/11/16)

Its mixing time!
Thanx @DizZa and the peeps at The Flavour mill. 

And thanx for the little suprize, much appreciated


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Hami said:


> Huge thanks to @vapourmountain for the prize from the ecigssa cape Town meet! Minikin v2 and SM25 for size comparison
> Merlin mini incoming, it's been a good month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That looks delicious @Hami !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (23/11/16)

Raindance said:


> Waybill Event Details
> Date Time Details
> 2016-11-22 17:45:40 Collected from origin address
> 2016-11-22 18:32:53 Received at Johannesburg facility
> ...



What a loooong day! New FatBat, Limitless RDTA Classic, and a little extra something! Thanks to Vape Cartel and one awesome courier company. Click to hand in less than 16 hours. AWESOME!

Meant for the Skar but that is in @Sir Vape because it is a bit sick, hope it gets better soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hami (23/11/16)

Merlin mini has arrived thanks to vape cartel for the great service!
Hands down the best MTL device I have ever used
Running with the smallest airflow pin with most of the airflow shut down in single coil mode, have yet to test the dual coil deck 
This tank is worth every penny and looks amazing 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (24/11/16)

Hami said:


> Merlin mini has arrived thanks to vape cartel for the great service!
> Hands down the best MTL device I have ever used
> Running with the smallest airflow pin with most of the airflow shut down in single coil mode, have yet to test the dual coil deck
> This tank is worth every penny and looks amazing
> ...


Really glad to hear it's a good MTL device @Hami ! Can't wait to get my grubby little paws on one of these!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/16)

Hami said:


> Merlin mini has arrived thanks to vape cartel for the great service!
> Hands down the best MTL device I have ever used
> Running with the smallest airflow pin with most of the airflow shut down in single coil mode, have yet to test the dual coil deck
> This tank is worth every penny and looks amazing
> ...



Great to hear @Hami
What are your coil specs? And what power are you vaping on in mouth to lung mode?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (24/11/16)

@Stosta its a solid mtl atty with plenty of airflow options should you wish to do DTL. However where is really shines is in MTL mode with the smallest airflow reducer. Extremely happy with my purchase also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hami (24/11/16)

@Silver I'm running a 8/9 wrap of standard 24g kanthal with a 2.5mm diameter, coming out to about .80 ohms. As for the wattage I rotate between 20-30w as per needed throat hit  

@Stosta you won't be dissapointed! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Satans_Stick (24/11/16)

I haven't gotten vape mail in so long so I just come here and creep on what everyone else got. *ashamed*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rafique (24/11/16)

Hami said:


> Merlin mini has arrived thanks to vape cartel for the great service!
> Hands down the best MTL device I have ever used
> Running with the smallest airflow pin with most of the airflow shut down in single coil mode, have yet to test the dual coil deck
> This tank is worth every penny and looks amazing
> ...




waiting for mine today from Vapecartel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zahz (24/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby ! 

The new COILART Mage GTA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Akash (24/11/16)

Some Fetched Vape mail to compliment my OL16 clone. First try at squonking wish me luck

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Akash said:


> Some Fetched Vape mail to compliment my OL16 clone. First try at squonking wish me luck



Good luck man! Personally I think the 'Squeeza' is the most underrated little BF mod , pocket rocket! Do share your experiences in Squonkville with the OL16 on top


----------



## Rafique (24/11/16)

Some Vape mail

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Akash (24/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Good luck man! Personally I think the 'Squeeza' is the most underrated little BF mod , pocket rocket! Do share your experiences in Squonkville with the OL16 on top



Thanks @Daniel early days but im impressed so far. Does your ol16 also leave a lil gap when screwed onto the 510?

Looks the business tho. Perfect for my top pocket

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Akash said:


> Thanks @Daniel early days but im impressed so far. Does your ol16 also leave a lil gap when screwed onto the 510?
> 
> Looks the business tho. Perfect for my top pocket



Sadly I'm still waiting on mine to arrive from SlowTech .....

My RM2 also has the gap , I think it's due to the recessed ring around the 510 presume to act as a catch cup for over squonkers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (24/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Sadly I'm still waiting on mine to arrive from SlowTech .....
> 
> My RM2 also has the gap , I think it's due to the recessed ring around the 510 presume to act as a catch cup for over squonkers



The gap doesnt even bother me anymore its an awesome mod and combo. Thanks for inspiring me to get this @Daniel


----------



## Mac75 (24/11/16)

Black mail







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Mac75 said:


> Black mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black is beautiful  but seriously that looks the tits bru.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (24/11/16)

Vape bag packed. Merlin is a awesome single mtl tank. pitty only 2 mm.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/11/16)

Got some vapemail...
Thanks @Throat Punch for the excellent service as always. 
Ordered Midnight as soon as the blackfriday special code became active and delivered to my door by 3pm.... Oh yeah and i got free delivery for orders over R700.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/11/16)

Falling in love all over again...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## kimbo (24/11/16)

@Lim to the rescue, fast delivery and great service from Dragon Vapes as always 




And the result

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Throat Punch (24/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Falling in love all over again...
> 
> 
> View attachment 76523



You are welcome! Glad we could help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Throat Punch said:


> You are welcome! Glad we could help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slightly disturbing hope you have a girlfriend Bro @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/11/16)

*YAAAAY FOR VAPEMAIL!!!!!*

*

*

My apologies for the obnoxious introduction, but I'm just so chuffed I finally get to try the Mage GTA, feels like I've been watching @Rob Fisher and @Tai 's bubbles for way to long!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/16)

Bubble wars begin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (25/11/16)

Black Friday Vape Mail = Blackmail.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (25/11/16)

So yesterday was me and my better half's 15 year anniversary. Buying gifts for each other is not the easiest of things, especially for me cos I'm very picky. So on her behalf and with the assistance of @Sir Vape I decided to help her out and bought me a gift on her behalf 

It arrived today and I'm super chuffed





Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go throw up from the effect of the nicotine from the Squonker as opposed to the AIO

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Akash (25/11/16)

craigb said:


> So yesterday was me and my better half's 15 year anniversary. Buying gifts for each other is not the easiest of things, especially for me cos I'm very picky. So on her behalf and with the assistance of @Sir Vape I decided to help her out and bought me a gift on her behalf
> 
> It arrived today and I'm super chuffed
> 
> ...



@craigb how does thats coral rda vape? Im so impressed with the OL16 clone on this little mod


----------



## craigb (25/11/16)

Akash said:


> @craigb how does thats coral rda vape? Im so impressed with the OL16 clone on this little mod



It does it's job and in my humble opinion, it does it well. I've never used a dripper before, and am moving from an AIO so have only had limited exposures to proper tanks.

The only thing I'm going to have to get used to is the extra airflow. It is a LOT more than I am used to, even with the vent almost completely closed. But the flavour is incredi-balls (for me at least)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

Came back from JHB and some Vape Mail was waiting for me... Plus I picked up a few goodies at the shop openings!

First up thanks to @Yusuf Cape Vaper some of his awesome Raspberry Slushee! Vaped quite a bit of it in JHB but now I need to settle down and catch up and set it up in a SM25 for a full test! And I also manged to secure two Fused Claptons from Coil Empire! One is going into a SM25 and the other one is going into an item arriving tomorrow! 

@Yusuf Cape Vaper it was awesome to spend time with you this weekend and catch up and talk about the old days!



Picture shot inside Vape King Craighall Park on the pool table!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude (27/11/16)

Popped into vapemob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

A surprise package from @Sickboy77! Thank You for a bottle of your new juice! Feago!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

I also bought starter kits from different shops I visited this weekend... I need to test them to recommend to stinkies!

Jooce stick and spare coils from Vape King!



eGo AIO from @Maxxis at Lung Candy! and an iCare full size from @HouseOfVape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

Also picked up two bottles of juice from brand new Juice Makers!




And then two special imported juices from the same company that makes Marshmallow Man! The Thai Tea I tested and know it's good and I'm told the Choco Cow is the best chocolate on the planet and tastes just like a Chocolate Super Moo! Will give feedback once tested!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

I bought a Merlin Mini RTA and Goblin Mini V3 from @KieranD and have been really wanting to test them both...




Couldn't resist a good deal on batteries from the Vape King opening! R100 a battery! Yes please! And then another tank I was trying not to buy but am so inquisitive I had to get one to test... the Serpent Sub from Ohm My Ecig in Kloof!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

I was given a special packet of wicking material (Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend) to test and am told it's better than Cotton Bacon and The Cotton Candy Collection... I have my doubts but again will let you all know once I have tested it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (27/11/16)

@Rob Fisher dibs on the Merlin Mini seeing as that what we do on this forum if you get new stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (27/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought a Merlin Mini RTA and Goblin Mini V3 from @KieranD and have been really wanting to test them both...
> View attachment 76744
> View attachment 76745
> 
> ...


Beautiful Tank the Merlin - so many configurations.. from direct lung (flavour outstanding) to good MTL, pity it's only 2ml.

Ideal tank for testing juices in, easy to clean, wick & has a huge build deck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (27/11/16)

@Rob Fisher You are gonna love the Merlin mini. Excellent tank IMO. Epic vape mail!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Came back from JHB and some Vape Mail was waiting for me... Plus I picked up a few goodies at the shop openings!
> 
> First up thanks to @Yusuf Cape Vaper some of his awesome Raspberry Slushee! Vaped quite a bit of it in JHB but now I need to settle down and catch up and set it up in a SM25 for a full test! And I also manged to secure two Fused Claptons from Coil Empire! One is going into a SM25 and the other one is going into an item arriving tomorrow!
> 
> ...



I had a great time @Rob Fisher thanks for all the laughs and good memories  my sober partner in crime  we'll see each other soon again! Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I had a great time @Rob Fisher thanks for all the laughs and good memories  my sober partner in crime  we'll see each other soon again! Cheers


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A surprise package from @Sickboy77! Thank You for a bottle of your new juice! Feago!
> View attachment 76730


Pleasure @Rob Fisher, u have the 1st bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

Special Custom @hands Drip Tip order for my Serpent Mini 25's! OMG!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/11/16)

Thank you Vape King for the awesome free Cloud Comp prize. That was definitely the most challenging cloud comp by far! Just getting everyone together was a mission! @Stroodlepuff you were a great judge 

Thanks Vape Cartel for the Farkengudstuff cap! Picked up a bottle of the mountain man also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/11/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Thank you Vape King for the awesome free Cloud Comp prize. That was definitely the most challenging cloud comp by far! Just getting everyone together was a mission! @Stroodlepuff you were a great judge
> 
> Thanks Vape Cartel for the Farkengudstuff cap! Picked up a bottle of the mountain man also
> 
> ...


Haha it was a really tough comp  

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

Monday Morning Vape Mail Baby! 

Psyclone Hadaly! Now let's see if it lives up to all the hype!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Lovely VapeMail photos @Rob Fisher !
Looking very forward to hearing your views on the new stuff !
The gorge is calling 

Damn, I am upset I didnt get that supercharged pen thing from Vape King
It looks just like an Evod1 but vapes with a wee bit more vigour - hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

The new Twisp Clearo 2 and the Twisp ION! Two to test and two to give away on my YouTube Channel!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/11/16)

Vape mail just makes Mondays so much better

Hadaly RDA by Psyclone and the acrylic frosted top cap from @Sir Vape, will be rocking it with my drip tip from @hands, me thinks my OL16 shall be up on sale soon as this will be residing permanently on my P67. I love the OL16 but think the Hadaly is better suited for my style of building and vaping.

P67 standing proud with the OL16

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The new Twisp Clearo 2 and the Twisp ION! Two to test and two to give away on my YouTube Channel!
> View attachment 76828



@Rob Fisher 
Pick me pick me pick me for the Twisp Clearo 2
I have a fondness for the Clearo 1 which got me off stinkies
I have to have the 2nd version for nostalgia sake!!

Did I say pick me!
hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Vape mail just makes Mondays so much better
> View attachment 76825
> Hadaly RDA by Psyclone and the acrylic frosted top cap from @Sir Vape, will be rocking it with my drip tip from @hands, me thinks my OL16 shall be up on sale soon as this will be residing permanently on my P67. I love the OL16 but think the Hadaly is better suited for my style of building and vaping.
> View attachment 76829
> P67 standing proud with the OL16



That P67/OL16 looks gorgeous @Moey_Ismail 

By the way, is the new Hadaly bottom feedable?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/11/16)

Silver said:


> That P67/OL16 looks gorgeous @Moey_Ismail
> 
> By the way, is the new Hadaly bottom feedable?


@Silver it comes packaged with the bottom feed pin, I really really had a tough time getting good flavor out of the OL16 and finally I succeeded but the Hadaly is super easy to build on and can take some serious fancy coils so it's a winner for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @Silver it comes packaged with the bottom feed pin, I really really had a tough time getting good flavor out of the OL16 and finally I succeeded but the Hadaly is super easy to build on and can take some serious fancy coils so it's a winner for me



Ok great to hear!
Please let us know how it goes after youve had some time to experiment on it


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/11/16)

Silver said:


> Ok great to hear!
> Please let us know how it goes after youve had some time to experiment on it


Coil's already installed, unfortunately my OCD won't let me change atomizers on the reo until she's due for a pit stop


----------



## Caramia (28/11/16)

WOW! Thanx to @Richio! Ordered this morning, and just delivered, what fantastice service, as always, thank you Sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (28/11/16)

Caramia said:


> WOW! Thanx to @Richio! Ordered this morning, and just delivered, what fantastice service, as always, thank you Sir!
> View attachment 76853
> 
> View attachment 76854


Nice! What are you making for all of us @Caramia ?


----------



## Caramia (28/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Nice! What are you making for all of us @Caramia ?


Hmmm, have no idea yet @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (28/11/16)

Some long awaited vapemail

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (28/11/16)

Caramia said:


> Hmmm, have no idea yet @Stosta


Keep us updated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (28/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Custom @hands Drip Tip order



Where did you order those from?
Cannot be @Sir Vape because they have nothing new listed on their site?
I am asking because one of them is what I wanted to order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Where did you order those from?
> Cannot be @Sir Vape because they have nothing new listed on their site?
> I am asking because one of them is what I wanted to order.



I ordered them direct from @hands @KZOR. I asked for specific colours and sizes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch (29/11/16)

Thanks @DizZa and @Erica_TFM. Great sale and excellent service.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (29/11/16)

I caved and bought another SM25

This time I got the black one

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## kimbo (29/11/16)

Order from Flavour Mill on Black Friday
and Order placed just after 8 yesterday at Blck Vapour

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

Riaz said:


> I caved and bought another SM25
> 
> This time I got the black one
> 
> ...



You can never have enough SM25's...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You can never have enough SM25's...


Too true


----------



## Deckie (29/11/16)

Under pressure I broke ..... not sorry I did. Thanks @Rob Fisher , more stunning than I originally envisioned.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (29/11/16)

Really just needed the battery wraps, but threw in a few something somethings to make it worthwhile, thanks Vape King crew!




The Motley Brew smells nom delicious, Looking forward to trying it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

Deckie said:


> Under pressure I broke ..... not sorry I did. Thanks @Rob Fisher , more stunning than I originally envisioned.
> View attachment 76965
> 
> View attachment 76966



Good one @Deckie! You will love it!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Fasttech parcel... Batman T-Shirt and some other crap...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 11


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Fasttech parcel... Batman T-Shirt and some other crap...
> View attachment 76985



Little tight uncle rob i think you should swing it this way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (29/11/16)

Shout-out to @Richio and @Throat Punch.
Excellent service as usual. Outstanding vendors.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Fasttech parcel... Batman T-Shirt and some other crap...
> View attachment 76985



 Nice one Rob! "Some Crap" I really chuckled at this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Fasttech parcel... Batman T-Shirt and some other crap...
> View attachment 76985


Batman Vapes....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Shout-out to @Richio and @Throat Punch.
> Excellent service as usual. Outstanding vendors.
> View attachment 76988



What idea do you have for the orange mandarin @KZOR..i never had joy with it


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Fasttech parcel... Batman T-Shirt and some other crap...
> View attachment 76985



Hmm..that cud work for some role playing...time to order

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (29/11/16)

@incredible_hullk ........ I use it in two of my favourite recipes. 
Here is one of them.
Early Christmas present for those interested.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @incredible_hullk ........ I use it in two of my favourite recipes.
> Here is one of them.
> Early Christmas present for those interested.
> 
> View attachment 76994



@KZOR aha CAP juicy orange to make it more sweeter orange cos the orange mandarin can be abit tart sometimes...learn everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Fasttech parcel... Batman T-Shirt and some other crap...
> View attachment 76985



You finally look like a man's man

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/16)

A huge thank you to @Andre for these delicious juices


Your generosity is astounding!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Throat Punch (29/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Shout-out to @Richio and @Throat Punch.
> Excellent service as usual. Outstanding vendors.
> View attachment 76988



You are very welcome @KZOR! Hope you enjoy the new RDA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/16)

It's been a while since I posted here  thanks for my prezzie @Paulie and @Michael

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (29/11/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It's been a while since I posted here  thanks for my prezzie @Paulie and @Michael


That pink one is special for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/16)

Andre said:


> That pink one is special for sure.


It most certainly is  such a pretty color

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (29/11/16)

Awesome day for vape mail! Got 4 parcels. Whoop whoop. Prize from @method1, thanks massive! All day vape top ups from @YeOldeOke and my new unit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/11/16)

Soooo this happened today. Thanks @Sir Vape for the awesome service once again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Glytch (29/11/16)

Thanks @Richio. Black/Cyber/Weekend specials all delivered. Tomorrow night... mixing sesh! Yeah baby! Can't wait to get juice in those stylish looking clear PET bottles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaelsa (29/11/16)

Glytch said:


> Thanks @Richio. Black/Cyber/Weekend specials all delivered. Tomorrow night... mixing sesh! Yeah baby! Can't wait to get juice in those stylish looking clear PET bottles.
> 
> View attachment 77100


GOOD LAWDY, TEMPTING ME TO DO AN ORDER HERE


----------



## Nicholas (30/11/16)

Oh yeah!!!! ... @Richio you are the man ... can't wait to get home now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Really just needed the battery wraps, but threw in a few something somethings to make it worthwhile, thanks Vape King crew!
> 
> View attachment 76976
> 
> ...



@Stosta - am very interested in that cleaning device
Let us know how it works for you when you have tried it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Fasttech parcel... Batman T-Shirt and some other crap...
> View attachment 76985



@Rob Fisher - the batman outfit is just too classic!
Thought i was seeing things - then I thought it was one of your image programs
Thev I read the post.
Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (30/11/16)

Thank you @Genosmate the Reo looks great.

Now I only hope I dont turn it in to a reobomb.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Deckie (30/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - the batman outfit is just too classic!
> Thought i was seeing things - then I thought it was one of your image programs
> Thev I read the post.
> Haha


All Rob needs now is a few Batman Vape Bands

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/11/16)

Vapemail

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (30/11/16)

For FOMO I had to get a few tanks to try. And a mod to drive them of course. The people to blame are all on this forum - you know who you are!

Some VM Berry Blaze stock for HRH and EUC coils with sleeve to try on the Melo3.

Thank you to Sir Vape (@Sir Vape), Vape Cartel (@KieranD), Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and eCiggies (@Dragon).

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Deckie (30/11/16)

Andre said:


> For FOMO I had to get a few tanks to try. And a mod to drive them of course. The people to blame are all on this forum - you know who you are!
> 
> Some VM Berry Blaze stock for HRH and EUC coils with sleeve to try on the Melo3.
> 
> Thank you to Sir Vape (@Sir Vape), Vape Cartel (@KieranD), Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and eCiggies (@Dragon).


Nice horde @Andre 
The Merlin & OBS Engine are awesome tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/16)

Deckie said:


> Nice horde @Andre
> The Merlin & OBS Engine are awesome tanks.


I was sooooo tempted by that pride, but the DNA 75 dissuaded me.


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/16)

Andre said:


> I was sooooo tempted by that pride, but the DNA 75 dissuaded me.



Is that a dna75 @Andre? I thought it was a ipv5 oops...


----------



## Andre (30/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is that a dna75 @Andre? I thought it was a ipv5 oops...


No, I meant the DNA 75 board in the pride 75 dissuaded me from buying same. The mod in my picture is a Hohm Slice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/16)

Aaahhh almost forgot...
Got my cyber monday goodies.
Thanks @Richio 
Top service as always

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/16)

Andre said:


> No, I meant the DNA 75 board in the pride 75 dissuaded me from buying same. The mod in my picture is a Hohm Slice.



Nice. 
Ive been tempted for a while to try out a HOhm slice let us know your verdict

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/16)

Andre said:


> For FOMO I had to get a few tanks to try. And a mod to drive them of course. The people to blame are all on this forum - you know who you are!
> 
> Some VM Berry Blaze stock for HRH and EUC coils with sleeve to try on the Melo3.
> 
> Thank you to Sir Vape (@Sir Vape), Vape Cartel (@KieranD), Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and eCiggies (@Dragon).



Looking forward to a report back on the EUC coils adapter thingy @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (30/11/16)

Andre said:


> I was sooooo tempted by that pride, but the DNA 75 dissuaded me.


Once you get the hang of the eVolve Escribe software it's easy gliding. When you wick the OBS, make sure your cotton is not too tight through the coils, trim the cotton by about a 1/4 & make sure where the cotton comes out under the deck it's nice & fluffy, work it with a tooth pick and your roaring to go.... enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/16)

Need help please.
Sorry to post this here but not getting a reply on vendors section and want to place a order on sir vapes website (need a tip before it gets sold) I just need to double check cause the code FREESHIPPING is not working.

Is this the right code?
Thanks


----------



## Moey_Ismail (30/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Need help please.
> Sorry to post this here but not getting a reply on vendors section and want to place a order on sir vapes website (need a tip before it gets sold) I just need to double check cause the code FREESHIPPING is not working.
> 
> Is this the right code?
> Thanks


I stand to correction but I think the free shipping code only works on orders above R1500

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> I stand to correction but I think the free shipping code only works on orders above R1500



Its working now 
Tried checking out again and realised i forgot to click shipping option first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (30/11/16)

Andre said:


> For FOMO I had to get a few tanks to try. And a mod to drive them of course. The people to blame are all on this forum - you know who you are!
> 
> Some VM Berry Blaze stock for HRH and EUC coils with sleeve to try on the Melo3.
> 
> Thank you to Sir Vape (@Sir Vape), Vape Cartel (@KieranD), Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and eCiggies (@Dragon).


Waddup Hohm boi. Welcome to the clan  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

Andre said:


> For FOMO I had to get a few tanks to try. And a mod to drive them of course. The people to blame are all on this forum - you know who you are!
> 
> Some VM Berry Blaze stock for HRH and EUC coils with sleeve to try on the Melo3.
> 
> Thank you to Sir Vape (@Sir Vape), Vape Cartel (@KieranD), Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) and eCiggies (@Dragon).



Awesome vapemail @Andre !
Enjoy
What is the tank on the left?


----------



## GregF (30/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking forward to a report back on the EUC coils adapter thingy @Andre!


Yes I would also be interested to hear your findings on that


----------



## Andre (30/11/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome vapemail @Andre !
> Enjoy
> What is the tank on the left?


Fuji Digiflavor, so eloquently fomomized by @Waine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (1/12/16)

@Andre You know what? I criticise constructively and offer my praises for products as objectively as possible where credit must be given. 

I am so happy for you that you took the Fuji RTA leap. I just bought 2 more for myself today! If you coil and wick it right you will have mountains of pleasure with zero leaks.

Remember the magic formula, 20 Ga Kanthal, 4mm ID, 5 and a half wraps, clockwise. You will get about 0.29 Ohms. Let the Scottish wrapped wicks touch the bottom. 

All the best!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (1/12/16)

Received my first ever @hands tips from @Sir Vape , absolutely love them! Also some new juice to test out from @YeOldeOke (adding to the 400ml that's currently steeping )

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/16)

More @hands drip tips from the friendly folk over at @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/12/16)

Received my package from Blck Vapour for Cyber Monday 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dane (1/12/16)

International Vape Mail - 120ml Sugar cookie v1 and a few others

I can now finally find out what all the hype is about.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (1/12/16)

BioHAZarD said:


> More @hands drip tips from the friendly folk over at @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 77247
> 
> ...



Love the tips. @hands is a real artist when it comes to these things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/16)

antonherbst said:


> Love the tips. @hands is a real artist when it comes to these things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (1/12/16)

THanks to Juicy Joes for my vape Mail this morning @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> THanks to Juicy Joes for my vape Mail this morning @ShaneW


I see nothing!


----------



## Smoky Jordan (1/12/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> THanks to Juicy Joes for my vape Mail this morning @ShaneW





Smoky Jordan said:


> THanks to Juicy Joes for my vape Mail this morning @ShaneW


Only about 50 tries to upload... signal

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## gdigitel (1/12/16)

Yippee! I can finally toss my bottle of OTD Eggshell Essence





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/12/16)

at the price point of r950 this kit is a winner...dont dig the sleeve so replacement inbound..mod is nice and heavy with an excellent throw on the switch. thx @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/12/16)

SVA PENGUIN DELRIN DNA75 SQUONKER !!!!

You think Hen's teeth are rare.Try sourcing one of these.

A couple of months searching finally paid off !!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> SVA PENGUIN DELRIN DNA75 SQUONKER !!!!
> 
> You think Hen's teeth are rare.Try sourcing one of these.
> 
> A couple of months searching finally paid off !!!


What a beauty !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/12/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> SVA PENGUIN DELRIN DNA75 SQUONKER !!!!
> 
> You think Hen's teeth are rare.Try sourcing one of these.
> 
> A couple of months searching finally paid off !!!



Hi bud nice looking mod.
Looks like a Lost Vapes Halyco Mod.
What would be the diffrence between the Penguin and Halyco? I know the boards are diffrent Halyco is a DNA200.


----------



## Mac75 (2/12/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> SVA PENGUIN DELRIN DNA75 SQUONKER !!!!
> 
> You think Hen's teeth are rare.Try sourcing one of these.
> 
> A couple of months searching finally paid off !!!



Is this now #3 in the country??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/12/16)

Hands drip tip mail..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> at the price point of r950 this kit is a winner...dont dig the sleeve so replacement inbound..mod is nice and heavy with an excellent throw on the switch. thx @Vapers Corner
> 
> View attachment 77346



That's a nice setup, good price point too. 
Me likes. 

Just pre-ordered me a karma kit. 
Now we wait


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> That's a nice setup, good price point too.
> Me likes.
> 
> Just pre-ordered me a karma kit.
> ...


@GerritVisagie only drawback is that this one only comes with postless deck so u need claptons only but can buy a velocity deck accessory separately. they were dof enuf to include a 0.15 ohm coil with a mech...do they wanna blow people up


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @GerritVisagie only drawback is that this one only comes with postless deck so u need claptons only but can buy a velocity deck accessory separately. they were dof enuf to include a 0.15 ohm coil with a mech...do they wanna blow people up



 well, I suppose they took the name a little literal. 
It's not that Limitless 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/12/16)

right this diy thing is becoming a problem now...realised its beer month and dessert juice and beer aint gonna mix...stash of just tobaccos..ordered 1030 delivered mow awesomeness @Richio

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (2/12/16)

Hadaly for my P67 and Snappy for my Therion. @hands, thanks for your awsome work.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/12/16)

Thanks @anthony001 
What a beautiful Mod...
So stoked

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## anthony001 (2/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @anthony001
> What a beautiful Mod...
> So stoked
> 
> View attachment 77412


Enjoy bud happy vaping bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/16)

Petrus said:


> Hadaly for my P67 and Snappy for my Therion. @hands, thanks for your awsome work.
> View attachment 77410



Great photo @Petrus !
Love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/12/16)

at long last the siren 25 mtl has arrived

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (3/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> at long last the siren 25 mtl has arrived
> 
> View attachment 77452


Please let me know how it Vapes and first dibs if you wanna sell


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/12/16)

hey @Daniel it vapes amazing well with awesome flavour...1/2 smallest hole can be compared to a rm2...got first dibs this morning bro but i reckon this is a damn keeper..tobacco on this thing is insane

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/12/16)

picked up this beauty of a dripper from @KieranD at vapemeet...loving it so glad impulse buy worked out

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Moosa86 (3/12/16)

My first post in this thread. Half vapemail and have vape collection. Thanks to @Kyran for the amazing service and super low prices. Received the Rx2/3 and D2 Charger with that yummy golden goose milk choc thats almost finish.
Picked up 3 Samsung 30Q's from Vape King's Craighall opening last Friday.
The rest I picked up at Vape Cartel in Meyersdal in the week.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (3/12/16)

Vape mail over the past few weeks.


Picked up the serpent mini and the cotton candy at vape meet jhb today.
wished i could have stayed a bit longer...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hey @Daniel it vapes amazing well with awesome flavour...1/2 smallest hole can be compared to a rm2...got first dibs this morning bro but i reckon this is a damn keeper..tobacco on this thing is insane



That sounds very interesting @incredible_hullk 
Always on the lookout for a good MTL tank
Did you have it at the Vape Meet? If so, I am upset I didnt get to take a toot on it
What build is in there?
Where did you get it if I may ask?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

VapeMeet Mail from yesterday

Several juices I bought from the juice vendors that were showcasing yesterday




From left to right

*Fog Machine Pink Mini* - a strawberry one - love the pic of the mini on the bottle!

*Troll Brothers Orpiment* - the menthol and peppermint one

*L'dy Vape Kayleigh* - this is their latest juice that just came out.

*Opus EJuice Reverb* - this is the lychee menthol one from their new Electro range

*Blends of Distinction Citrus Mint Sorbet*. Don't know why I didn't get this one before

And in the front is *JOOSE-E-LIQZ SNLV 18*. This is an erotic one. I mean exotic one . Strawberry naartjie litchi and vanilla.

Tried many of the juices yesterday at the vape meet and settled on these to start with 

Lots of tasting and testing and Vaping ahead.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> That sounds very interesting @incredible_hullk
> Always on the lookout for a good MTL tank
> Did you have it at the Vape Meet? If so, I am upset I didnt get to take a toot on it
> What build is in there?
> Where did you get it if I may ask?



@Silver no i didnt cos i didnt i needed to a proper build and do a proper clean...vapes very well its a real winner i reckon. theres abt 4 air flow options and u can customize each hole so u can 1/2 or 1/4 or each hole. 1/4 on smallest is awesome. got it from heavengifts. beyond the 1st hole its restricted dl which is good.

i have a 0.9 ohm kanthal build. the deck is identical to the kayfun with the wrap wire around screw type

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (4/12/16)

Picked this up from Vape King Fourways on Friday and been testing it out all weekend, even took it out for a night on the town on Friday. This is a bloody good RTA, lives up to the leakproof claim. Easy to fill an wick, so far no hassles and flavour is brilliant, would definitely recommend

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> VapeMeet Mail from yesterday
> 
> Several juices I bought from the juice vendors that were showcasing yesterday
> 
> ...


Haven't tried the other juices but for me personally the Snlv 18 has too much going on. Tried it out at vapecartel store and couldn't pick out distinct flavours. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Tockit said:


> Haven't tried the other juices but for me personally the Snlv 18 has too much going on. Tried it out at vapecartel store and couldn't pick out distinct flavours.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



I tried it for the first time at the Vape Meet yesterday.
Naeem had them set up in Pico testers and I loved it 
Was quite mildly flavoured but I found it very tasty. I hear you on not being able to pin down the main flavour. The mix just tasted nice for the few toots I had. 

Looking forward to taking it through my setups when I get a chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/12/16)

DIY Vape mail. Thanks to TFM @DizZa and @Erica_TFM , @Frostbite at Atomix and @NewOobY at Carlos` Concoctions. Got my packages on Friday but decided to post today as it`s two months to the date since I last bought any vape mail related items........That must be some sort of record on the forum

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> picked up this beauty of a dripper from @KieranD at vapemeet...loving it so glad impulse buy worked out
> View attachment 77533



I might have twisted your arm!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 77630
> 
> 
> DIY Vape mail. Thanks to TFM @DizZa and @Erica_TFM , @Frostbite at Atomix and @NewOobY at Carlos` Concoctions. Got my packages on Friday but decided to post today as it`s two months to the date since I last bought any vape mail related items........That must be some sort of record on the forum



Nice haul @Blu_Marlin 
You certainly made up for the 2 month dry period!
Enjoy


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I might have twisted your arm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah u did...and u were spot on bro. absolutely love the flavour on this one...thanx!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I might have twisted your arm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


and lets not forget @Rude Rudi that i was actually there for a sm25 until i spoke to u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/16)

Vape Mail from the Vape Meet Baby! 

Pink Orion Cap... didn't last long when I got home... stolen by my daughter! But thanks @Mike! 



Present from @Takie especially for my 26650's that will be driving my new mod arriving sometime in Jan!



Serpent Mini to join the family! Thanks to @Dale Edwards - You rock Dewd! And then an Ez Dripper for all the times I drip while in my car. 




Another new wicking material for me to test! Thanks @Gizmo!



Some new juices for me to try! Thanks @Troll Brothers Elixirs, @BumbleBee and @Stroodlepuff! 



Another tank for me to play with...



Stock of Coil Empire Fused Claptons... tested them last week and ordered the same day! Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/16)

A picture of the stolen Orion Cap!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/16)

Vape Mail that came last week but didn't want to show it till I wore it to the JHB Vape Meet! Thank you @hands!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Lovely @Rob Fisher !
The cap photos with your daughter are superb!
Looks great.

The charger looks very interesting, tell us more when you use it

Lol, your drip tip necklace is so cool. The chain looks like a Clapton coil!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher !
> The cap photos with your daughter are superb!
> Looks great.
> 
> ...



I'll let you know when I get a USA to SA adapter for the charger Hi Ho @Silver! 

You are right the chain looks just like a well made clapton coil... Mmmm I wonder if I can use Sterling Silver as a coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/12/16)

@Rob Fisher That Hohm base charger is nice. I see it has the 0v recovery mods and 2A charging

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

major shipments today

limitless mech clone for airport travelling and new sleeve for ijoy mech from @Sir Vape 

efest charger, another petri v2 and juice from @Frostbite 

and the awesome kennedy roundhouse from @Throat Punch ...what a deal this was

all stocked up for many years to come now..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (5/12/16)

Thank you Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Throat Punch (5/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> major shipments today
> 
> limitless mech clone for airport travelling and new sleeve for ijoy mech from @Sir Vape
> 
> ...


Yes!  You're welcome! Give her a good home


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/12/16)

hands said:


> Thank you Valley Vapour
> View attachment 77718


where are you going to find time for DIY while you have to make all those tips

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands (5/12/16)

BioHAZarD said:


> where are you going to find time for DIY while you have to make all those tips


Making juice is so much fun that one always seem to find time for concocting something new.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (5/12/16)

Meh meh meh. Baa baa baa





I promise I'm not a sheep

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

Throat Punch said:


> Yes!  You're welcome! Give her a good home


most def will @Throat Punch ...this is the millenium falcon going into hyperdrive thats how hard it hits...love it...all i need now is a kennedy rda to go with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> most def will @Throat Punch ...this is the millenium falcon going into hyperdrive thats how hard it hits...love it...all i need now is a kennedy rda to go with it



Chewy... Punch it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Another starter kit for me to test... this time it's the MyJet. So far the Twisp Clearo 2 and the Twisp ION lead the pack!

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine (6/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Another starter kit for me to test... this time it's the MyJet. So far the Twisp Clearo 2 and the Twisp ION lead the pack!
> View attachment 77823



@RobFisher That looks interesting. Curious to know how these work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/16)

Waine said:


> @RobFisher That looks interesting. Curious to know how these work.



Not very well compared to what we have become used to... I'm searching for a decent starter kit that is MTL that is simple to use... all these ICare and MyJet type devices are not very good at flavour and nic delivery and need to be driven with high nic and high flavour juices...


----------



## daniel craig (7/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Another starter kit for me to test... this time it's the MyJet. So far the Twisp Clearo 2 and the Twisp ION lead the pack!
> View attachment 77823


The MyJet looks nice though  any vendors bringing it in?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> The MyJet looks nice though  any vendors bringing it in?



Yebo @Maxxis from Lung Candy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (7/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not very well compared to what we have become used to... I'm searching for a decent starter kit that is MTL that is simple to use... all these ICare and MyJet type devices are not very good at flavour and nic delivery and need to be driven with high nic and high flavour juices...


I still think the AIO and the AIO box is the best of the "entry level" devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

Oh yeah thanks @Ayoob

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (7/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo @Maxxis from Lung Candy!


Looks like @Maxxis 's site is down. I'm getting an "account suspended error.


----------



## Maxxis (7/12/16)

Working on it guys. Server crashed this morning. The account is not suspended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Really excited to try these out!!! Will update you guys when I get to do so!




Thanks @Rob Fisher for playing courier and sorting this out for me!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn (7/12/16)

Christmas came early...big THANK YOU to @Sir Vape , @DizZa , @Erica_TFM (The Flavour Mill)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (7/12/16)

This is my second vape mail received but first, post to this thread. Below is a picture of the goods unpacked. Like you all might recognise it is 5 x hands tips (paid for) and 1 x derringer dripper atomiser (for free – cause I am his brother). Further below I will add in each tip on my favourite atomiser (Serpent mini 22mm) with my PICO Mega Mod and the one for my wife on her vape device (Jetstream Clear Dual Coil).









Thanks @hands for the beautiful work on the tips and I will purchase again from you. I just love the work quality and the "feel" these tips give to my mod kit. And they all fitted very well without problems at all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/16)

Wood Mail Baby! I popped into Sir Vape with no intention of buying another mod... but this one called me big time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wood Mail Baby! I popped into Sir Vape with no intention of buying another mod... but this one called me bug time!
> View attachment 77976
> View attachment 77977
> View attachment 77978
> View attachment 77979


Awesome! I love that little piece of blue hidden in there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/16)

Also got some more 26650's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

What's in the box... Let the journey begin..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (7/12/16)

My latest arrivals thanks to @hands,cant wait to try it out! 

Ps.The glow in the dark on the left I got about a month ago,it just needed some company

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## hands (7/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> with no intention of buying another mod

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wood Mail Baby! I popped into Sir Vape with no intention of buying another mod... but this one called me big time!
> View attachment 77976
> View attachment 77977
> View attachment 77978
> View attachment 77979



Uncle @Rob Fisher we know you already and we know us vapers already. Its almost impossible to walk into a vape shop and come out with nothing 

In almost a year of vaping ive only ever managed once to walk in and come out with nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (7/12/16)

Should last me a while. Bulk VG, Nic and some testers from Clyolinx and my usual flavors and some more for a recipe i want to try out from Valley Vapour. 
Thanks for the tip @KZOR.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

Ding Dong... Vape Mail Baby... wanted one of these for a while now... finally the M17 is now part of the family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Lee (8/12/16)

Stunning @Rob Fisher 
Did you import her?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

Lee said:


> Stunning @Rob Fisher
> Did you import her?



Nope it came from @KieranD at Vape Cartel... he put this one up for a lucky draw at the vape meet and @Forfcuksakes won it... he was ticket number 3 and I was ticket number 1 and 2... I was sad I didn't win it... 3 days later I was offered a good deal and I took the deal! M17 now safely in Durbs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tockit (8/12/16)

@Rob Fisher, impressive wood you have their. #NoHomo  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (8/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ding Dong... Vape Mail Baby... wanted one of these for a while now... finally the M17 is now part of the family!
> View attachment 78041
> View attachment 78042
> View attachment 78043
> View attachment 78044


Stunning Rob .... Now I'm suffering from the jealous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee (8/12/16)

Congrats @Rob Fisher ... hope she gives many vaping hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (8/12/16)

@Rob Fisher, now I understand why you grab all those Serpents. Nice collection sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (8/12/16)

Talking of wood, my new beautiful Asmodus arrived a mere 16 hours after pulling the trigger. Fitted with a brand new Serpent mini that I got at the vape meet on Sat. Next to her is my trusted 213 with a brand new dotmod petri also acquired at the vape meet on Sat. Happy Christmas to me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Talking of wood, my new beautiful Asmodus arrived a mere 16 hours after pulling the trigger. Fitted with a brand new Serpent mini that I got at the vape meet on Sat. Next to her is my trusted 213 with a brand new dotmod petri also acquired at the vape meet on Sat. Happy Christmas to me.
> View attachment 78049
> 
> View attachment 78050



Kodama, SM25 and Hands Drip tip... doesn't get much better than that! Congrats @Robert Howes! I assume Menthol Ice in the SM?


----------



## Deckie (8/12/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Talking of wood, my new beautiful Asmodus arrived a mere 16 hours after pulling the trigger. Fitted with a brand new Serpent mini that I got at the vape meet on Sat. Next to her is my trusted 213 with a brand new dotmod petri also acquired at the vape meet on Sat. Happy Christmas to me.
> View attachment 78049
> 
> View attachment 78050


Beautiful @Robert Howes ... as @Rob Fisher said ... it doesn't get much better. The only issue now is that you'll get hooked on stabilized wood mods. Enjoy Sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (8/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ding Dong... Vape Mail Baby... wanted one of these for a while now... finally the M17 is now part of the family!
> View attachment 78041
> View attachment 78042
> View attachment 78043
> View attachment 78044


Very nice Rob!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I saw a couple of special Stab Woods mods at Sir Vape yesterday and wrestled them from Hugo's hand and jumped in my car and drove off... they are special edition Ares mods headed to @Sir Vape... here is the spiel on them! Will be reviewing them on RR once I have played with them for a while! But so far they are just awesome!

The HHA Ares Ultron Hybrid Stabwood is a collaboration between SXK and Hard Hitters Alliance (South Africa).

Hard Hitters are known for their popular juice release Rogue and have been busy behind the scenes working with a variety of manufactures on a range of hardware. The HHA Ares is their release and from the looks of it we are in for a treat of what’s to come.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (8/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I saw a couple of special Stab Woods mods at Sir Vape yesterday and wrestled them from Hugo's hand and jumped in my car and drove off... they are special edition Ares mods headed to @Sir Vape... here is the spiel on them! Will be reviewing them on RR once I have played with them for a while! But so far they are just awesome!
> 
> ...


Wow!! Those are really special!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/12/16)

Fd 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/12/16)

I see a 13th cheque coming and going through my bank account like a F1 car if I keep seeing all these beauties...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (8/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Kodama, SM25 and Hands Drip tip... doesn't get much better than that! Congrats @Robert Howes! I assume Menthol Ice in the SM?





Rob Fisher said:


> Kodama, SM25 and Hands Drip tip... doesn't get much better than that! Congrats @Robert Howes! I assume Menthol Ice in the SM?


 you assume 100% correctly. VM menthol Ice 3mg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Takie (8/12/16)

Vicious Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 20


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/12/16)

Goon added to the collection

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (8/12/16)

Vicious Ant Primo Duo mod 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (8/12/16)

Paulie said:


> Vicious Ant Primo Duo mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just crazy @Paulie !! What a piece you lucky man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/12/16)

Paulie said:


> Vicious Ant Primo Duo mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you buy this Paul?


----------



## Pixstar (8/12/16)

Lovely mods guys...so much FOMO, got myself one too.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/12/16)

Paulie said:


> Vicious Ant Primo Duo mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dripper is so excited it had a wee on your mod.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

That's it Oom @Rob Fisher you are officially banned from this thread. The FOMO is real....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (8/12/16)

New baby arrived today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Takie said:


> Vicious Vape Mail
> 
> View attachment 78095
> View attachment 78094
> ...



That looks marvellous @Takie - please tell us more!
We need the Takie summary!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Where did you buy this Paul?



From Vicious Ant direct in the Philippines @VapeSnow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Paulie said:


> Vicious Ant Primo Duo mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My word @Paulie - the green and blue is just gorgeous!!!
Lovely and striking!

Lol on @Gazzacpt 's chirp about the dripper being so excited that it dribbled....
hehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinette (9/12/16)

DaveH said:


> "Fetch" vape mail.
> 
> I thought this was quite neat.
> 
> ...


This is so awesome!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Xmas presents! 



OK nearly time to see if this tank stacked up against the SM25!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Xmas presents!
> View attachment 78159
> ...



You are such a friend dude! Wish I recieved presents like that lol. 

So @Rob Fisher how many conversions on your tab?


----------



## Deckie (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Xmas presents!
> View attachment 78159
> ...


Wondered why you've been so quiet this morning .... could've only been Sir Vape.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> You are such a friend dude! Wish I recieved presents like that lol.
> 
> So @Rob Fisher how many conversions on your tab?



Hehehe... I lost count of conversions a long time ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/12/16)

My 3 musketeers arrived from Fasttech, time for the flavour duels. 
They are the SXK Rose V3, SXK Kayfun V5 and Serpent Mini 25.
Right off the batt the Rose V3 lost due to fiddly wicking, when screwing the base back on, the threaded wick ring likes to rotate... not for the impatient or a beginners tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Right off the batt the Rose V3 lost due to fiddly wicking, when screwing the base back on, the threaded wick ring likes to rotate... not for the impatient or a beginners tank.



Thanks for the heads up on the Rose... will lob it into the gorge when mine eventually arrives!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## hands (9/12/16)

FO·MO
ˈfōmō/
_noun_
informal
noun: *FOMO*
anxiety that an exciting or interesting event may currently be happening elsewhere, often aroused by posts seen on ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

Another busy day for Vape Mail... this time some juices very kindly sent by @KZOR! Four of his standard range and two specials just made for Rob juices to test!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> My 3 musketeers arrived from Fasttech, time for the flavour duels.
> They are the SXK Rose V3, SXK Kayfun V5 and Serpent Mini 25.
> Right off the batt the Rose V3 lost due to fiddly wicking, when screwing the base back on, the threaded wick ring likes to rotate... not for the impatient or a beginners tank.
> View attachment 78175



and not to mention too much airflow on the rose for the type of tank @bluejeenz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> and not to mention too much airflow on the rose for the type of tank @bluejeenz


Agreed, very similar to the Kayfun 5 straight out of the box, def not MTL as the id of the drip tip would suggest.
Sorted with a spiral 28/32 clapton insert like I did on the Kayfun and much better, but still a very fiddly tank and probably the reason why it hasnt caught on like it could have.


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Rose... will lob it into the gorge when mine eventually arrives!


Dont do that send it my way  I'm a masochist....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I lost count of conversions a long time ago...



Hey @boxerulez , Rob converts people wherever he goes
He just tells them they stink and they gonna die
Ive seen it with my own eyes on a few occasions

Somehow when I try that tactic it doesnt work as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## boxerulez (9/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hey @boxerulez , Rob converts people wherever he goes
> He just tells them they stink and they gonna die
> Ive seen it with my own eyes on a few occasions
> 
> Somehow when I try that tactic it doesnt work as well!


Ive told my boss that.... did not go down well. I am now only allowed to vape in my office while he chews his nicorettes when he gets in my office LOL

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> My 3 musketeers arrived from Fasttech, time for the flavour duels.
> They are the SXK Rose V3, SXK Kayfun V5 and Serpent Mini 25.
> Right off the batt the Rose V3 lost due to fiddly wicking, when screwing the base back on, the threaded wick ring likes to rotate... not for the impatient or a beginners tank.
> View attachment 78175



Looking forward to hearing about the kayfun 5 @blujeenz !
Please tell us when youve become acquainted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/12/16)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to hearing about the kayfun 5 @blujeenz !
> Please tell us when youve become acquainted


Will do, but where to post, maybe a new thread in "reviews" somewhere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Will do, but where to post, maybe a new thread in "reviews" somewhere?



Go for it
Either a new thread in Hardware Reviews - RTAs
In here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rta-rebuildable-tank-atomisers.f81/

Or perhaps - in the following thread inside that subforum
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v5-clone-by-lemaga.t28291/

Perhaps we can ask @incredible_hullk if we can renamd that thread to just "Kayfun v5 Clones" then you can add your clone to that thread and it can become the main Kayfun V5 Clone review thread. Probably will add value to keep them together.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/12/16)

Silver said:


> Go for it
> Either a new thread in Hardware Reviews - RTAs
> In here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rta-rebuildable-tank-atomisers.f81/
> ...


@Silver excellent idea...go for it


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver excellent idea...go for it



Thanks

Have edited that thread title to "Kayfun V5 Clones" @blujeenz
Its ready for you 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v5-clones.t28291/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/12/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks
> 
> Have edited that thread title to "Kayfun V5 Clones" @blujeenz
> Its ready for you
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v5-clones.t28291/


Thanks, anticiated your direction and dropped it in there last nite.


----------



## Crockett (10/12/16)

Received my first mech this week - the Freehand S from Limelight Mechanics. It's a beaut.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## gdigitel (10/12/16)

Had to go to Cape Town and as usual made a Vape detour. Thanks Vape Cartel Plumstead for the goodies, help and chat.






Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Pixstar (10/12/16)

Compact size, form factor and fit & finish appeals to me. Thanks @KieranD Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## arbdullah (10/12/16)

Crockett said:


> Received my first mech this week - the Freehand S from Limelight Mechanics. It's a beaut.
> View attachment 78250


Geez Louise. Please tell us more.


----------



## Crockett (10/12/16)

arbdullah said:


> Geez Louise. Please tell us more.


They come from a modmaker in Serbia. http://limelightmechanics.com/

The one I have is plain waxed walnut, but they also do mirror finished walnut and stabilised wood - all of which look amazing. I think whichever you choose, you'll always think you should have picked the other option. But I'm quite a minimalist so I went with the plainest. 
They may be bringing out a regulated delrin version soon, hopefully after January payday. 

It was my first time ordering off a Facebook list, first mech, first custom made mod, and overall it's been a really good experience. Just got dicked around majorly by DHL. 1 day to get here from Serbia, 5 days to get from CT airport to me.

Compared to some others around, the price wasn't so bad either - 260 euros delivered. So about R4k all in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/12/16)

Crockett said:


> They come from a modmaker in Serbia. http://limelightmechanics.com/
> 
> The one I have is plain waxed walnut, but they also do mirror finished walnut and stabilised wood - all of which look amazing. I think whichever you choose, you'll always think you should have picked the other option. But I'm quite a minimalist so I went with the plainest.
> They may be bringing out a regulated delrin version soon, hopefully after January payday.
> ...


Personally I agree with your choice of finish, love the more ''matte'' ''less shiny'' look. Lovely mod, enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/12/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the minikin, put my goon on it and looking awesome

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Rose... will lob it into the gorge when mine eventually arrives!


Hi @Rob Fisher can i have second dibs on the Rose V3 please, i will buy it from you. I still love my V2 and want to try the V3 out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (12/12/16)

Freshly delivered via DHL from Hong Kong.

1) Mad Dog RDA (main attraction)
2) Display stand for tubes, atomizers and batteries
3) 10 X Batman battery wraps
4) 100ft Ni200 32Ga

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/12/16)

KZOR said:


> Freshly delivered via DHL from Hong Kong.
> 
> 1) Mad Dog RDA (main attraction)
> 2) Display stand for tubes, atomizers and batteries
> ...


how long delivery time @KZOR?


----------



## KZOR (12/12/16)

@incredible_hullk
Very quick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/12/16)

wow thats a winner @KZOR..what site u ordered from


----------



## KZOR (12/12/16)

http://www.3fvape.com
Fantastic site but just make sure nothing you order is a pre-order item else you will wait extra week or two.
DHL delivery cost me 38dollars and it was delivered super fast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (12/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @incredible_hullk
> Very quick.
> 
> View attachment 78384


That is quick. I recon EMS take the next boat apart from the normal one. I recon my extra money for EMS went for STINKIES for one of the workers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (12/12/16)

Check out the new pico kits and Sigelei colours. 

http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/12882...nze-175w-1-x-18650-2ml-22mm.html#.WE5CLWe7qUk

http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/129...lue-10213w-100300c-200570-f.html#.WE5Cb2e7qUk


----------



## KZOR (12/12/16)

I will be giving away 2 of the Batman battery wraps with two awesome @hands driptips in my video review on these tips tomorrow.
Just make sure you have subscribed and in the video I will ask a single question which you only have to answer in the comment section.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/12/16)

Petrus said:


> That is quick. I recon EMS take the next boat apart from the normal one. I recon my extra money for EMS went for STINKIES for one of the workers.


agree @Petrus ems (aka alter ego of post office) is also useless..private sector only for me from now on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (12/12/16)

And then this happened my 2nd Reo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

My first order from Vapers Corner




Nautilus X 4ml adapter - had to get it for my mom who is liking the Nautilus X a lot

Puffy Puffs Wicks Kougom - smelled it at the JHB Vape Meet and it was so authentic. @Zacdaniel my mom likes the smell too!

Ni80 24g - I have 26g and 28g. Don't know why I didn't have 24g. Now I can rebuild the bigguy coil in my SM25. Was too scared to try 26g in case I preferred the 24g so my original coil has been in since September ! Take note @Jakey

Free gift of some wicking material. 

All nicely packed and in good order. Thanks @Vapers Corner !! Free delivery for the win !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/12/16)

Silver said:


> My first order from Vapers Corner
> 
> 
> 
> Ni80 24g @Vapers Corner !! Free delivery for the win !



This was one of the best orders for me all year. Landed on Saturday, my first NI80 and I should have done it a long time ago!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

I hardly post here but today is major vapemail day - two in a row.

This is from eCiggies




The Vaporesso Guardian tank and coils - another one for my mom to try. On recommendation from @Andre.

Some more Evod1 tanks and more coils - backup for my wife 

Then three Vape Elixir tobacco juices. Black Cigar, Coumarin Pipe and Shipwrecked. Made by @SunRam. In 12mg. Need to give these a proper go and also see which ones my mom likes.

And a eCiggies Wild Range Desert Ship tobacco juice which I don't recall ordering. So must have been a gift. Thanks Walter!!

All neatly packed in a little box with lots of bubble wrap. No issues. All good.

Looking forward.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Tockit (12/12/16)

Silver said:


> My first order from Vapers Corner
> 
> View attachment 78391
> 
> ...


Oh that wicks bubblegum tastes authentic aswell. Tried it at juicyjoes and immediately I was 10 years old again. Tacking me way back. My mouth was raw after finishing that bottle, the menthol for me is a bit too strong. But I couldn't put it down though.  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (12/12/16)

Meet Astrid, Lagerthas new partner in crime  (for those that follow the series Vikings you'll understand...) 







Oh forgot got this as well today, hopefully I'll not break this one also lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

Wishing you well with Astrid @Daniel 
Many happy vapes!
She looks superb


----------



## Caramia (13/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Meet Astrid, Lagerthas new partner in crime  (for those that follow the series Vikings you'll understand...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky ass...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/12/16)

I feel left out. Haven't received vape mail in months. Oh woe is me


----------



## Slick (13/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I feel left out. Haven't received vape mail in months. Oh woe is me


Thats a good sign @SmokeyJoe ,it means you finally happy with your gear and dont need anything else,or does it not?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/12/16)

Slick said:


> Thats a good sign @SmokeyJoe ,it means you finally happy with your gear and dont need anything else,or does it not?


No not really. My credit card is happy with my current gear, im not

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/12/16)

flavour updates and black goon 22 recommended by @Dr Phil and copper goon 24 recommended by @KZOR thx to his vids (that smile on the petri vs goon contest gave it away)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (13/12/16)

@incredible_hullk 
If you thinking of getting a RDA and have the cash then getting a goon is a perfect option ..... will stay a favourite for years to come.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (13/12/16)

Ooh Ooh, My turn.... VapeMail baby!!!!! Thanks to @GIR8Smoke, My package just arrived and oh man oh man if they taste anything like they smell then these juices are going to be definite winners. Bought the Pine Ice and Mango from Zenhhulu. Ill give it a taste a little later and give my initial impressions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75 (13/12/16)

Thank you @Vapers Corner






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Xmas Holiday stock of Vapour Mountain XXX! Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## igor (13/12/16)

Vapemail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

igor said:


> Vapemail
> 
> View attachment 78498



@igor you're gonna love that MOD! Small, light beautiful and really well made!  That is a Chicken Dinner Mod!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A Smoant Battlestar (love the name) for review! Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff! Right off I can say this is a really nice dual 18650 200W mod and a great price! Nice shape... well built and no rattles! Will test it over the next few days and report back!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A Smoant Battlestar (love the name) for review! Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff! Right off I can say this is a really nice dual 18650 200W mod and a great price! Nice shape... well built and no rattles! Will test it over the next few days and report back!
> View attachment 78499
> View attachment 78500



Please also test the 510 extensively, with as many different tanks as you bump into. They copied the RX2/3 with this, sortof, want to see if they copied the shitty designed 510 also?

@Rob Fisher also test secifically tanks with LONG 510 pins, like RDA's intended for MECH...

@ddk1979 watch this space we were just talking about this.


----------



## igor (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @igor you're gonna love that MOD! Small, light beautiful and really well made!  That is a Chicken Dinner Mod!



Quality device for sure. You see it right off the bat.
Weight was a surprise. This is going to be a great pocket device

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Please also test the 510 extensively, with as many different tanks as you bump into. They copied the RX2/3 with this, sortof, want to see if they copied the shitty designed 510 also?
> 
> @Rob Fisher also test secifically tanks with LONG 510 pins, like RDA's intended for MECH...
> 
> @ddk1979 watch this space we were just talking about this.



Will do @boxerulez! Screwed the SM25 on top and it looks good and it tastes good!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

igor said:


> Quality device for sure. You see it right off the bat.
> Weight was a surprise. This is going to be a great pocket device



100%. I have the Black version and it weighs a ton... then when I saw the Stab Wood version and felt it it was a no brainer... a real keeper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

@Rob Fisher You have more XXX than the stores  1.8l for Christmas stock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (13/12/16)

Got this vape mail yesterday. Super keen to mix up some yummy DIY juices tonight!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lex Aer (13/12/16)

Got some vape goodies today. Thanks Sir Vape (again great service as usual) and Vapeaway (great first experience)!. Really interested to see how the blue Limitless RDTA Plus looks and how it performs, if I can get it going! Also looking forward to some new juices and some free samples (again thanks Sir Vape)!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher You have more XXX than the stores  1.8l for Christmas stock


Yes that is rather worrysome. When you say XMAS stock, are you going on a 3month expedition to Antartica for Xmas?


----------



## boxerulez (13/12/16)

Tonight it is HIC's Lemon Meringue on the mixing table. Got just what I needed with my last cents, and then I was paid the next day, so I have another order incoming tomorrow from Flavour Mill.
Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Yes that is rather worrysome. When you say XMAS stock, are you going on a 3month expedition to Antartica for Xmas?



Nope... I wish I was... but I'm sure @Oupa will take some time off and a few of my mates pull into the vape cave to get thier XXX and I don't want to run out... plus we have family coming from Canada, UK and Ireland and I have no doubt they will want to take stock of XXX back with them...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I wish I was... but I'm sure @Oupa will take some time off and a few of my mates pull into the vape cave to get thier XXX and I don't want to run out... plus we have family coming from Canada, UK and Ireland and I have no doubt they will want to take stock of XXX back with them...


I thought you were gonna drink the XXX  , with these hot summer days it isn't as bad as it sounds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deadz (13/12/16)

Cheers to @waza and @Quentin of AtmosFear for the DIY Goodies and eLiquid. 
Got some amazing recipes planned and the eJuice smells amazing!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (13/12/16)

igor said:


> Vapemail
> 
> View attachment 78498


Congrats @igor , those are beautiful mods. Can't put mine down. I need another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Wire and coils... trying some more fancy coils and then stock of my Standard 24g Ni80! And then the Snow Wolf Mini Plus that I have had my eye on for a while and could no longer resist!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Wire and coils... trying some more fancy coils and then stock of my Standard 24g Ni80! And then the Snow Wolf Mini Plus that I have had my eye on for a while and could no longer resist!
> View attachment 78538
> ...


That mini is a little beaut! Such a well-built thing, and so good-looking. Does it take anything over 22mm Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Stosta said:


> That mini is a little beaut! Such a well-built thing, and so good-looking. Does it take anything over 22mm Rob?



SM25 has a slight (but acceptable) hangover...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/12/16)

How you feel when youbget home and realise vapemail error 404: still on desk at work!


Ask me how I know.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher You have more XXX than the stores  1.8l for Christmas stock



All the vendors run out of XXX... I *NEVER *do!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All the vendors run out of XXX... I *NEVER *do!


I just ran out of XXX, procrastination led to this


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> I just ran out of XXX, procrastination led to this



There is no excuse for this... just none... the thought of running out of XXX sends shivers running down my spine!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no excuse for this... just none... the thought of running out of XXX sends shivers running down my spine!


Lesson learnt, always buy more than you need.

I see @Oupa 's pipeline is running smooth still

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

Was delivered early this morning.

My first order from @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy)





The Kiwichi Juice - could not resist this. Tasted it at the JHB Vape Meet and liked it - so needed my own bottle
Splash Virginia Tobacco - another of Bumblebee's lines. To try and see.
An iStick iPower silicon cover (for my mom)
And the Billow V2.5 - I know how much Bumblebee (and many others) loved their previous version Billows - so had to try this
And a free Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid sticker - so cool!

All came packed in a nice neat box. Arrived in good order. Thanks @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

And another delivery from early this morning.

Juices from Zenkhulu

Was quite lucky that one of the staff in the complex was able to sign for it. So I got it later today.




I bought all three flavours in 9mg. Pine Ice, Mint Ice and Mango

The bottles and their packaging look very good and super colourful!

Thanks @GIR8Smoke!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/16)

Silver said:


> Was delivered early this morning.
> 
> My first order from @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy)
> 
> ...


You're welcome @Silver, and thanks for the support 

I'm itching to hear what you think of the Billow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> You're welcome @Silver, and thanks for the support
> 
> I'm itching to hear what you think of the Billow



I am also itching to try it out @BumbleBee !

I also have a Merlin Mini sitting waiting patiently - and a few other bits and bobs that need experimentation.

Plus several new juices!

Am very excited for some quiet time over the holidays to get stuck in!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (13/12/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GIR8Smoke (13/12/16)

Silver said:


> And another delivery from early this morning.
> 
> Juices from Zenkhulu
> 
> ...


Glad they've arrived safely - we are all looking forward to hearing your thoughts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (13/12/16)

Keyaam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So much want for that Goon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/12/16)

Keyaam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did you buy this mod new?


----------



## Keyaam (13/12/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Where did you buy this mod new?



You dont get them new in south africa. I got it from @BillW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/12/16)

Keyaam said:


> You dont get them new in south africa. I got it from @BillW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Okay


----------



## BillW (13/12/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905 (14/12/16)

Think Im going crazy,its just Goons everywhere!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

BillW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking setup!! Nice job!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BillW (14/12/16)

Couldn't find a buyer for the TM2, at least it looks sick on this mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

As @Rob Fisher would say...

Vape mail baby!

Well most of it was inspired by him as well.

I suppose its more like a vape Parcel
Needless to say they wifey gave me "the look" when it all arrived 
And Then proceeded to take the credit card away when she saw all this.
But I suppose I can't blame her.... I might have gone "a bit" overboard. 





















Still plucking up the courage to tell her there's 2 Reo's and some accessories on the
Way from Reosmods hehehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 23


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> As @Rob Fisher would say...
> 
> Vape mail baby!
> 
> ...


Holy **** that is a serious vape mail!

On a completely unrelated topic, my name is Matt, I'm a totally cool guy, you know, the kind of guy you want to be friends with. And friends share stuff right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> As @Rob Fisher would say...
> 
> Vape mail baby!
> 
> ...



geez @jpzx12rturbo did u win the lotto man...haul of note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> As @Rob Fisher would say...
> 
> Vape mail baby!
> 
> ...



Im guessing that FOMO train wasnt leaving the station without you onboard. 
I imagine you wrote the book on "shopping therapy". 
Epic haul man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> As @Rob Fisher would say...
> 
> Vape mail baby!
> 
> ...


So...........

Whats the name of the vape shop you opening?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

Thanks guys! appreciate it

 i guess compulsive buying disorder is a real thing..
I must admit when the bank phoned me after the first two orders and asked "is your card still in your possession"
I should have picked up the hint I'm doing something wrong.
Poor card is going to take a few months to recover from this hehehe

Wait e sec, why am i taking all the flack for this… its aalllll of you guys with your awesome gear that made me do it!
thats it! I'm just going to blame it on all of you.

Ok now that I've got an excuse I'm off to go reclaim my credit card….
More vape mail!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Thanks guys! appreciate it
> 
> i guess compulsive buying disorder is a real thing..
> I must admit when the bank phoned me after the first two orders and asked "is your card still in your possession"
> ...


If your marriage can survive that, it can survive anything. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/16)

I hope I haven't gotten you into too much trouble @jpzx12rturbo! 

But your choice of purchases are spot on and you are gonna be one happy vaper... MY gut feel tells me your favourite setup is going to be your Athena Pride 75 with the SM25 on top.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (14/12/16)

So glad Im not the only guy with a purple minikin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

Jp1905 said:


> So glad Im not the only guy with a purple minikin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry dude…. But to get out of the shit and to get my card back i used it as a bargaining chip…
so the purple minikin and gold serpent belongs to the wife now LOL
Damit!!!!

No just playing..
she asked me very nicely if she can have it…
so i gave it up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (14/12/16)

Damn...okay im on my own again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

Jp1905 said:


> Damn...okay im on my own again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But i might buy a purple one again…. distant future 
when she forgets about all of these mods


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope I haven't gotten you into too much trouble @jpzx12rturbo!
> 
> But your choice of purchases are spot on and you are gonna be one happy vaper... MY gut feel tells me your favourite setup is going to be your Athena Pride 75 with the SM25 on top.



Thanks @Rob Fisher !!

Most of it was inspired by you 
so thanks to you.

Now i just need a Batman shirt

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> As @Rob Fisher would say...
> 
> Vape mail baby!
> 
> ...



j h c


That is the motherload.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (14/12/16)

So got some more Vape Mail~




Time to start mixing! Smells sooo good

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate (14/12/16)

One courier........two parcels

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Max (14/12/16)

You are so thoughtful @jpzx12rturbo to think about your loving Wife - good on you - my Vapeing Haul arrived over a period of 6 to 8 weeks and my Credit Card is still "Yellow Carded"


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

Ahh bud to be honest with you she needs it more than me...
She's still on a kangerteck kbox mini, so she needs a proper mod and tank


----------



## Paraddicted (14/12/16)

Not exactly vape Mail since I stopped at Vape Cartel in Greenside after work. Picked up a Smok Pen 22. At R350 wanted to try it out, quite impressed for its size it can make some nice clouds.


And for size comparison


And what it can do.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ahh bud to be honest with you she needs it more than me...
> She's still on a kangerteck kbox mini, so she needs a proper mod and tank


Whoah!!!!

That's fighting talk! I'm still on a KBox Mini + Subtank!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Paraddicted said:


> Not exactly vape Mail since I stopped at Vape Cartel in Greenside after work. Picked up a Smok Pen 22. At R350 wanted to try it out, quite impressed for its size it can make some nice clouds.
> View attachment 78657
> 
> And for size comparison
> ...


That is pretty cool! I'm assuming we can put other tanks on it as well? Standard 510?


----------



## Paraddicted (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> That is pretty cool! I'm assuming we can put other tanks on it as well? Standard 510?



Unfortunately can't change the tank as the coil fits into the battery tube, but so far it's been good, flavour is good. Will see how it goes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/16)

@Paraddicted looks like a nice backup setup. How much does the coils go for?


----------



## Caramia (15/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ahh bud to be honest with you she needs it more than me...
> She's still on a kangerteck kbox mini, so she needs a proper mod and tank


Am I the only female on here who has better and more vape stuff than the hubby?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/12/16)

Paraddicted said:


> Unfortunately can't change the tank as the coil fits into the battery tube, but so far it's been good, flavour is good. Will see how it goes.


How much are the coils?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Holy moly @jpzx12rturbo
What a vapemail from yesterday!!!
That could just be one of the largest single vape mail posts ever on this thread - Rob Fisher included 

Enjoy to th max and lets us know how you find the new gear
Also looking forward to hearing about the Reosmods mail when it arrives!!


----------



## Paraddicted (15/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Paraddicted looks like a nice backup setup. How much does the coils go for?



I'm not sure on that will get back to you on it.


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Caramia said:


> Am I the only female on here who has better and more vape stuff than the hubby?


Haha! Probably! But that just makes you special @Caramia !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paraddicted (15/12/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> How much are the coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Loco vape have the coils at 300 per 5 pack and they generally more pricey than everyone else.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Whoah!!!!
> 
> That's fighting talk! I'm still on a KBox Mini + Subtank!!



You know what after I posted that I knew "oh kak I've opened a door here"
Didn't mean any disrespect towards the kbox guys.It's a lovely little setup.
The flavor on it is the bees knees!




Silver said:


> Holy moly @jpzx12rturbo
> What a vapemail from yesterday!!!
> That could just be one of the largest single vape mail posts ever on this thread - Rob Fisher included
> 
> ...



Thanks silver!
Appreciate it. Will definitely post a bit
Of a review and a nice family picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> You know what after I posted that I knew "oh kak I've opened a door here"
> Didn't mean any disrespect towards the kbox guys.It's a lovely little setup.
> The flavor on it is the bees knees!
> 
> ...


Haha! No worries, it is a great setup, but things have indeed come along way since these little guys came out. It cannot compare to her new setup that's for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/12/16)

Some mail of the vape kind... been looking to get a mech again for quite some time and decided to pull the trigger on the Fujin Mech from @Vapers Corner

Man oh man... this thing hits hard and is absolutely beautifully designed! Thick chunky threads, amazing fire button and battery adjuster. I have some LG HB2's for safe low builds and they perform very well so far! Running dual fused 24/38g 6 wrap 0.14ohm and its instant fire!

Thanks to @Vapers Corner and @Sir Vape for the new toys and excellent service as usual.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Gersh (15/12/16)

1st vape mail done and dusted. 
Reminds me of Christmas mornings ,when you see what all santa has brought for being a good boy. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Gersh (15/12/16)

Gersh said:


> 1st vape mail done and dusted.
> Reminds me of Christmas mornings ,when you see what all santa has brought for being a good boy.
> View attachment 78715
> View attachment 78716
> ...



Almost forgot ...Shoutout to @vapeclub . Absolutely no problems from start to vape  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/16)

Yeah baby! One broken glass bit all n all a good day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus (15/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> As @Rob Fisher would say...
> 
> Vape mail baby!
> 
> ...


Holy Crap bro, that is why I order every week. With such a order my wife would have taken the card and told me to pack my clothes in my vape bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Gersh said:


> 1st vape mail done and dusted.
> Reminds me of Christmas mornings ,when you see what all santa has brought for being a good boy.
> View attachment 78715
> View attachment 78716
> ...


Way to go! You'll never remember the first IMO, and it actually gets more and more exciting with each package that comes your way!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/12/16)

Time to try something new

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (15/12/16)

Petrus said:


> Holy Crap bro, that is why I order every week. With such a order my wife would have taken the card and told me to pack my clothes in my vape bag.



LOL..
i had coffee in my mouth while reading this….
You owe me a new keyboard

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/12/16)

eish wife gonna kill me...smoant battlestar and serpent 25..guess im gonna have to sell mods agn in the new year...#vapersproblems. this mod is the size i wanted the rolo to be..

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> eish wife gonna kill me...smoant battlestar and serpent 25..guess im gonna have to sell mods agn in the new year...#vapersproblems. this mod is the size i wanted the rolo to be..
> 
> View attachment 78727



You are gonna be very happy with that setup @incredible_hullk! Both mod and tank are tops!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are gonna be very happy with that setup @incredible_hullk! Both mod and tank are tops!



i learn from the best jedimaster @Rob Fisher ..as expected wifey had a fit..."u went to buy bread and milk and come back with this!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## boxerulez (15/12/16)

Id say about half of that is the past 2 days haul.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (15/12/16)

Just some juice from vapecartel to get me through December. My wife wanted - no needed a Chinese fan.


Thanks @KieranD. Always a pleasure dealing with your staff I.E. Ryan.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (15/12/16)

Christos said:


> Just some juice from vapecartel to get me through December. My wife wanted - no needed a Chinese fan.
> View attachment 78740
> 
> Thanks @KieranD. Always a pleasure dealing with your staff I.E. Ryan.


Yoh how many MLS is that Amazon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (15/12/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Yoh how many MLS is that Amazon


500ml. 
I wanted 1l but I haven't been payed yet so I was being budget mindful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel (15/12/16)

Christos said:


> Just some juice from vapecartel to get me through December. My wife wanted - no needed a Chinese fan.
> View attachment 78740
> 
> Thanks @KieranD. Always a pleasure dealing with your staff I.E. Ryan.


So the fan is for wifey to fan away the clouds from the juices. Could be a solution to the folks in the Anti-Vaping-Wife thread.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/anti-vaping-wife.t32271/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel (15/12/16)

Meh meh meh. Bah Bah Bah. 2





I still believe I am not a sheep - or am I?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (15/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> So the fan is for wifey to fan away the clouds from the juices. Could be a solution to the folks in the Anti-Vaping-Wife thread.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/anti-vaping-wife.t32271/


My wife used to hate the clouds in the bedroom but, I do what I want. P.s. I'm also always right and she has come to accept that. 

She is now a vaper as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Meh meh meh. Bah Bah Bah. 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@gdigitel I wouldn't say you are a sheep... I would say that you are on a forum where there are a lot of knowledgeable peeps sharing and caring... and let's see how you feel once you have done the build and wicked...

If I hadn't been helped by @BigGuy and show the Ni80 24g way with Cotton Bacon I would still be in the vaping dark ages!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Akash (15/12/16)

@gdigitel where did you get that wire from?


----------



## gdigitel (15/12/16)

@Akash it's from Sir Vape
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/0nichrome-80-wire-ni80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (15/12/16)

Thanks @gdigitel havent bought wire in a while. Seems they have a new wire supplier. @Rob Fisher is this on par wire youde nichrome?

I've bought some other brands in the past and got a weird taste


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

Akash said:


> Thanks @gdigitel havent bought wire in a while. Seems they have a new wire supplier. @Rob Fisher is this on par wire youde nichrome?
> 
> I've bought some other brands in the past and got a weird taste



Not sure... I'll tell you next week because I order some wire this week and this stock also arrived...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure... I'll tell you next week because I order some wire this week and this stock also arrived...


Quick question, is N80 wire and Ni80 wire the same thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/12/16)

Guys i want to know who here has ordered a mod from fast tech and was satisfied with the product and delivery time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (16/12/16)

antonherbst said:


> Guys i want to know who here has ordered a mod from fast tech and was satisfied with the product and delivery time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think in general the mod quality will always be circumstantial. Depends on the Company, the mod itself, and even one with a flawless reputation can still have a rubbish unit out there. So it depends on what you're looking at getting really.

As for delivery time, I think customers satisfied with Slowtech's delivery time are few and far between!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

antonherbst said:


> Guys i want to know who here has ordered a mod from fast tech and was satisfied with the product and delivery time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The delivery time is extremely long, 4-6 weeks. If you buying a clone then it could be a hit or miss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I think in general the mod quality will always be circumstantial. Depends on the Company, the mod itself, and even one with a flawless reputation can still have a rubbish unit out there. So it depends on what you're looking at getting really.
> 
> As for delivery time, I think customers satisfied with Slowtech's delivery time are few and far between!



Thanks for the feedback. Think ill try a cheap mod kit first. Before trying something more expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (16/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> The delivery time is extremely long, 4-6 weeks. If you buying a clone then it could be a hit or miss.



Thanks for the info. What are the chances of the original mods being sold as a clone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for the info. What are the chances of the original mods being sold as a clone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually, the manufacturers of the mod example if you buy a Lost Vape Distribution Mod like the Triade DNA, the warranty will be void not because it's a clone or anything like that but because they are not a verified retailer. So keep in mind what mod you're buying. Other than that I'll say they won't list something as authentic and sell a clone. You can read the comments and see what people who have bought it are saying. I personally will not worry about that because I've bought stuff from them before and the items authenticity can be verified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/12/16)

so i get to durban and i see my t shirts from @Rude Rudi has arrived....awesome service and love the t's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Dejavu

About 3 years ago I was very excited to get the Twisp Clearo. Well I got another one today - this time the Clearo 2




Got it from the Sandton Twisp Kiosk. Decided to go for the bulk 'special' deal which includes two juices, some spare coils and a car charger.

I took my old favourites - Rebel and Polar Mint and decided to also go for a new limited edition tobacco called Legend.

Am looking forward to putting this little guy through its paces and reporting back in time.

The Clearo 1 got me off stinkies (admittedly with a fair dose of willpower) so let's see what has changed with the upgraded version.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/12/16)

Silver said:


> Dejavu
> 
> About 3 years ago I was very excited to get the Twisp Clearo. Well I got another one today - this time the Clearo 2
> 
> ...



aah half rebel half polar mint will always have a special place @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (16/12/16)

Silver said:


> Dejavu
> 
> About 3 years ago I was very excited to get the Twisp Clearo. Well I got another one today - this time the Clearo 2
> 
> ...


Yoh think you just gave your age away Oh wait not really as the vaping scene is not even 10 years old  but from the pics you look good for 50.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> aah half rebel half polar mint will always have a special place @Silver



Indeed!!

And i did take note of your Rebel DIY recipe in the DIY threads


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/12/16)

Silver said:


> Indeed!!
> 
> And i did take note of your Rebel DIY recipe in the DIY threads


nothing tastes like the real deal @Silver...dont tell a soul but i still rock a twisp just for that juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> nothing tastes like the real deal @Silver...dont tell a soul but i still rock a twisp just for that juice


I was a huge fan of Rebel, peach and pina colada. Some of the flavors were very inconsistent, some times it would be excellent and then I buy it again and it doesn't taste the same.


----------



## Caveman (16/12/16)

So my IStick TC100 bit the dust last week. Only one battery bay works and I get a smell of burning circuit board when I fired it. Wasn't sure what to get.. took a long drive to The Vapery in Centurion today for something that caught my eye good.. here it is: 






Test driving the Baby Beast that came with it, very impressed





Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Great stuff @Caveman - enjoy the Alien!


----------



## Caveman (16/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Caveman - enjoy the Alien!


Thanks, the IStick was my first variable MOD and gave me 9 months of good service. Very impressed and happy with the Alien so far

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> nothing tastes like the real deal @Silver...dont tell a soul but i still rock a twisp just for that juice



Lol @incredible_hullk 
I wont tell anyone

So you have a Goon in the left hand and a Rebel Clearo in the right hand  
Thats so cool!

Its funny because after my Twisp days I tried several other Energy Drink juices but none of them was like Rebel. I loved that juice. But gave up looking for a "replacement".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/12/16)

Just ordered this baby (literally) and was really impressed with the time the guys from J&J Emporiom showed to answer all my questions, update stock and doing so with a 'virtual' smile! Being a website owner, I know the pain and frustration associated on the back-end and I applaud them for handling my request(s) so professionally.



I can't wait to receive this 'lil one - a perfect run-around/stealth mod.

Will give me impressions as soon as I receive it.

Keep it up @wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Just ordered this baby (literally) and was really impressed with the time the guys from J&J Emporiom showed to answer all my questions, update stock and doing so with a 'virtual' smile! Being a website owner, I know the pain and frustration associated on the back-end and I applaud them for handling my request(s) so professionally.
> 
> View attachment 78818
> 
> ...


wow @Rude Rudi that looks stunning...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (16/12/16)

Caveman said:


> So my IStick TC100 bit the dust last week. Only one battery bay works and I get a smell of burning circuit board when I fired it. Wasn't sure what to get.. took a long drive to The Vapery in Centurion today for something that caught my eye good.. here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats @Caveman 
Awesome small, powerful mod and that Baby Beast is a very underrated atty IMHO. 
Did you get a sleeve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette (16/12/16)

Vape mail - Christmas came early 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Caveman (16/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Congrats @Caveman
> Awesome small, powerful mod and that Baby Beast is a very underrated atty IMHO.
> Did you get a sleeve?


Not yet, didn't have any stock. It's on my Christmas list though 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (17/12/16)

Hi @Rude Rudi - please confirm what's the name of that mod - thank you. 


Rude Rudi said:


> Just ordered this baby (literally) and was really impressed with the time the guys from J&J Emporiom showed to answer all my questions, update stock and doing so with a 'virtual' smile! Being a website owner, I know the pain and frustration associated on the back-end and I applaud them for handling my request(s) so professionally.
> 
> View attachment 78818
> 
> ...


----------



## gdigitel (17/12/16)

@Max check out
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/reuleaux-rxmini-kit-80w

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (17/12/16)

Thank You @gdigitel - greatly appreciated. I am looking for a mod that size with a remove able battery.


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/12/16)

Max said:


> Thank You @gdigitel - greatly appreciated. I am looking for a mod that size with a remove able battery.



@Max its an internal battery 2100mah


----------



## Max (17/12/16)

Thank You @incredible_hullk for the info - greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (17/12/16)

Early xmas present, new setup complements of my wife 






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## igor (17/12/16)

Nice combo!!
The blue dudes is awesome. 
Mountain dudes tastes like sunlight dish liquid though


----------



## VapeDude (17/12/16)

igor said:


> Nice combo!!
> The blue dudes is awesome.
> Mountain dudes tastes like sunlight dish liquid though


Thanks. I dunno dude it tastes pretty good to me hey

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## igor (17/12/16)

Different strokes 
Beauty of being human

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (17/12/16)

Just like everyone loves XXX and I
thought I'd get me some.....
Luckily I got the small bottle, because 
It's not my cuppa tea

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (17/12/16)

Thanks @Vapers Corner for the Ammits.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (17/12/16)

Dubz said:


> Thanks @Vapers Corner ...
> 
> View attachment 78873


Those tips! 
Where did you get them?


----------



## Daniel (17/12/16)

Caramia said:


> Those tips!
> Where did you get them?


Looks like Wotofo tip...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/12/16)

Caramia said:


> Those tips!
> Where did you get them?


Wotofo drip tips as @Daniel said. Got them from Fasttech but Sir Vape sells them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/12/16)

Big question @Dubz, hows the vape on those Ammits??
Very interested in those tanks


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (17/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Big question @Dubz, hows the vape on those Ammits??
> Very interested in those tanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Its a very smooth vape. Perfect restrictive lung hit. Yummy flavour too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/12/16)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Dubz said:


> Thanks @Vapers Corner for the Ammits.
> 
> View attachment 78873



Nice one @Dubz
Good to hear you are liking the vape
Sounds interesting and sounds like I would like it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem (19/12/16)

@Dubz .... those 2 setups look Sick !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/12/16)

Naeem said:


> @Dubz .... those 2 setups look Sick !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx my bru .


----------



## boxerulez (19/12/16)

Restock on bottles and some concentrates from VapeHyper.
GearBest vapemail dotstyles SXK Petri Rta clone.... Build quality is not too bad, will see how it vapes this evening.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tangolikezues77 (19/12/16)

Thanks to @Sir Vape For the IPX 6 and some cotton bacon and for @Vapers Corner for the Serpent mini 25

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/12/16)

Max said:


> Thank You @gdigitel - greatly appreciated. I am looking for a mod that size with a remove able battery.



Sorry, only saw your message now. The RX mini has an internal battery so it is not what you are after.

I recently got the Dagger and it is a brilliant single battery mod - perfect pocket mod with fantastic abilities - the single battery will last depending on how hard you push it but because I rotate my mods, this can last a full day with moderate use.

They are available at Vape King and I can confidently say that it is is (probably) the best single battery mod out there.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1759







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

I was very excited for this Vape Mail which arrived earlier today from Valley Vapour.

Let the fun begin....




Man will have scale. Man will have beaker. Man will have some concentrates and some nic.

Man can now mix up some juice !

All packaged beautifully in a sturdy box with loads of bubble wrap. Everything in perfect order. Surprisingly no smells. Thanks @drew !

Edit - not in the picture are several plastic bottles - 10ml and 30ml size. And some syringes for just in case

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 21


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> I was very excited for this Vape Mail which arrived earlier today from Valley Vapour.
> 
> Let the fun begin....
> 
> ...


Man is going to have to setup a decent, long youtube playlist...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Man is going to have to setup a decent, long youtube playlist...



Lol @gdigitel - that was classic
Certainly...

I have lists of songs in mind
But am worried it will detract from the required focus when getting the mixing right.
Well if I don't get it right I am going to blame @KZOR - because he made it look so easy in his video.

By the way, @KZOR, this DIY order was spurred on by you. I was always planning my entry but your DIY video of the mixing on the scale was so cool that after I watched that I started my DIY "to order" list straight away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> I was very excited for this Vape Mail which arrived earlier today from Valley Vapour.
> 
> Let the fun begin....
> 
> ...


Man has impressive haul. Just today I was thinking to myself I need a bigger scale ad my 200g scale won't allow me to mix a litre. Once I have my recipes perfected I'm not going to dilly dally with 100ml mixes  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

I also have to mention that the concentrates I ordered in the above vapemail were quite carefully planned and inspired by several of you on this forum. Many of you had a part to play.

So this is (sort of) dedicated to all of you DIY folk who have been teasing and tantalising me in the DIY threads for months!

First up, thanks @Andre for organising those recipe threads with all the indexes - that made things super easy for me as a user of those threads. Major win that.

For this initial order, I picked several recipes. I had this *ginormous spreadsheet* going with the juice recipes I wanted across the top and the concentrates down the left hand side. Then I put the % in the corresponding cells.

I started off with a few recipes and it needed like 20 concentrates. I thought, ok cool, this is going well. I added a few more, thinking there would be overlap. Not really. Lol. Soon I was on like 70/80 concentrates and I think I started confusing myself. So I paired it back to about 7 or 8 recipes.

Some of the recipes I chose were as follows:

@Andre's koffiekapitaal and several of his tobacco recipes. (There was some overlap there thankfully)
@Ripstorm 's Blushing Mermaid - I just have to mix that and report back on it.
@incredible_hullk 's Twisp Rebel clone - got all of those @incredible_hullk !!! excited for that
@rogue zombie 's Bruised Berry Ice
I also got a few things mentioned by others like @Soutie and @Greyz - can't remember exactly now but will review all the spreadsheets in due course 
I also got the ingredients for Mustard Milk - dont know if I will like it - but am following the advice of several who say I should start with tried and tested.
I don't know where to start actually - but now I am beginning to understand why the organisation of concentrates is an important thing to solve. Took me *ages *to just check that I got them all in the package versus what I ordered.

This is all just so very exciting.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Max (19/12/16)

Thanks @Rude Rudi - looking at the set up now - your support is truly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/12/16)

Is it only landing today and their orders shut off on the 13th IIRC?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> I also have to mention that the concentrates I ordered in the above vapemail were quite carefully planned and inspired by several of you on this forum. Many of you had a part to play.
> 
> So this is (sort of) dedicated to all of you DIY folk who have been teasing and tantalising me in the DIY threads for months!
> 
> ...


eish @Silver now i know what it feels like to be on great british menu or masterchef, wen i make that rebel for my sm25 i generally drop % to around 70%. that recipe works very well on my kayfun but very strong for sub ohms.

im cant stand mustard milk but love it if i use cap vanilla bean ice cream and cap sweet strawberry - im a victim of the pepper effect on mustard milk. so if also taste pepper heres an out. @Soutie iced tea is a winner for me right now in these hot conditions. im desparate to get a sangria recipe right tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/12/16)

All menn who remind me I have 6 months to return to Westeros must die.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> eish @Silver now i know what it feels like to be on great british menu or masterchef, wen i make that rebel for my sm25 i generally drop % to around 70%. that recipe works very well on my kayfun but very strong for sub ohms.
> 
> im cant stand mustard milk but love it if i use cap vanilla bean ice cream and cap sweet strawberry - im a victim of the pepper effect on mustard milk. so if also taste pepper heres an out. @Soutie iced tea is a winner for me right now in these hot conditions. im desparate to get a sangria recipe right tho.



Don't worry I will mix it up as you said and if its terrible I will hold you responsible!!! lol
Only kidding. 
I need to start somewhere and tweak from there!

By the way, @Soutie 's Peach and Kiwi iced tea was one of the recipes I wanted but one of the ingredients on that list was not available - so I postponed it to next time. Will get to it.

For the record, that was the only recipe I chose where Valley Vapour didn't have one of the concentrates. They had every single concentrate I wanted from all the other recipes I chose. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> I was very excited for this Vape Mail which arrived earlier today from Valley Vapour.
> 
> Let the fun begin....
> 
> ...



@Silver u think mod purchasing is addictive...u aint seen nothing yet! this is faaar worse

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver u think mod purchasing is addictive...u aint seen nothing yet! this is faaar worse



Bring it on 

However,

My only limitation @incredible_hullk is time. I am quite short of it at the moment. And next year is going to be a big year.

So I probably will have a few "spurts" of DIY mixing and testing - and then likely lay low for a while.

Will most likely rely on a few recipes and tweak a bit. Hopefully I can make one or two gems for myself. Then I will be happy....


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

@incredible_hullk do you know where I can get 25L drum of CAP Vanilla Custard? All my favourite recipes have it and 10ml is just not cutting it

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> I was very excited for this Vape Mail which arrived earlier today from Valley Vapour.
> 
> Let the fun begin....
> 
> ...


All menthol concentrate variations @Silver ? Lol. Nice haul, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (19/12/16)

Caramia said:


> Am I the only female on here who has better and more vape stuff than the hubby?


Nope. I am here too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> @incredible_hullk do you know where I can get 25L drum of CAP Vanilla Custard? All my favourite recipes have it and 10ml is just not cutting it


@gdigitel hear u bud..im using in like everything...my personal fav is peanut butter custard


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @gdigitel hear u bud..im using in like everything...my personal fav is peanut butter custard


Mine is Mr Peanut Butter and Duchess

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

Ooh peanut butter custard sounds good... hunting recipe now

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Ooh peanut butter custard sounds good... hunting recipe now
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


@gdigitel will post tomorrow wen i get my tablet with recipes agn...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/16)

Please move DIY chit chat to the DIY threads... the is Vape Mail Baby! Thanks all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (19/12/16)

@Silver ........... make a point of remembering that feeling when you mix your first juice and it puts a smile on your face when you take that first vape.
I actually envy you for that excitement factor you are experiencing now. DIY can be loads of fun.
Feel free to ask anytime if there is a hickup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Silver ........... make a point of remembering that feeling when you mix your first juice and it puts a smile on your face when you take that first vape.
> I actually envy you for that excitement factor you are experiencing now. DIY can be loads of fun.
> Feel free to ask anytime if there is a hickup.



Thanks @KZOR 
Will do!!!


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/12/16)

Just got this little baby! Fantastic little set-up. All the features from the regular RX range - just at half the size!

Thanks 





Thanks to the guys at JJ's emporium
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/reuleaux-rxmini-kit-80w?variant=33220403023



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

No way - that is just too cute @Rude Rudi 
Amazing
Let us know how it performs and the battery life once youve used it for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/12/16)

Aww yeah, just got my prize from @Rooigevaar 




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/12/16)

Goon has a brand new home

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR (20/12/16)

@Sickboy77 ..... speaking about goons. ....... sporting one of my new designs ( printed by @Rude Rudi ) with the adorable Snow Wolf mini 80W.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (20/12/16)

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Sickboy77 ..... speaking about goons. ....... sporting one of my new designs ( printed by @Rude Rudi ) with the adorable Snow Wolf mini 80W.
> 
> View attachment 79068



Love that shirt!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Epic vape mail. Another serpent  that stride is a beauty  and that Slice is an excellent little mod


----------



## boxerulez (20/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Epic vape mail. Another serpent  that stride is a beauty  and that Slice is an excellent little mod


That is number 5, (Number 4 is still in china post) and the Conquerer to test out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> That is number 5, (Number 4 is still in china post) and the Conquerer to test out.


Competing with Mr Fisher  would love to hear your thoughts on the Conqueror.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (20/12/16)

Ditto looks sick in black... 


daniel craig said:


> Competing with Mr Fisher  would love to hear your thoughts on the Conqueror.





boxerulez said:


> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Stosta (20/12/16)

I managed to con @Schnappie out of his SM25! For a while at least, we're experimenting with a tank exchange program! Thanks guy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (20/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I managed to con @Schnappie out of his SM25! For a while at least, we're experimenting with a tank exchange program! Thanks guy!
> 
> View attachment 79089


Anytime man, hope it will be worth ur while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (20/12/16)

Very happy camper!

Thank Vape King and Vape Club!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Akash (20/12/16)

Thanks @Richio for the excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (20/12/16)

Sho! Some big hauls here!


----------



## Soutie (20/12/16)

Had two great DIY Vape mail days, yesterday Blckvapour and Carlos sent me some great parcels




Then today got my parcel from the flavourmill, needed that sugar cookie in my life




Also got the good boy from wiener Vape  

man we have some amazing vendors in this country

Now I need hardware vapemail

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Schnappie (21/12/16)

@Stosta you are a legend sir!
Not only do i feel like I scored majorly on this tank exchange program, he added in tons of samples. Class act man, thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/16)

with just 3 days out of 6 weeks done in durbs my diy addiction has me having withdrawal symptoms..enter @Richio manage to get an order in b4 closing time

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! First order from Vape Aways!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Ok here we go again @Rob Fisher 
Who is Vapeaways and what is that you are ordering!!??


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Happy Xmas from Rob to Rob! Hellfire Phantom YiHi 350J V2 Chip! First real High End Mod in my paw along with the Skyline on top...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Wow Rob, that looks gorgeous!
Tell us more

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Stosta you are a legend sir!
> Not only do i feel like I scored majorly on this tank exchange program, he added in tons of samples. Class act man, thanks!
> View attachment 79145


Haha!

Now you know why I was asking you about trying these juices! Let us know what you think about them!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

Silver said:


> Wow Rob, that looks gorgeous!
> Tell us more



The Hellfire Phantom comes with the second best chip set on the planet for mods right now... The YiHi SX350J V2 chipset. Made in the UK Hellfire Mods by The Attysmith! http://www.hellfiremods.co.uk/

Will review it after I have played with it for a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

Silver said:


> Ok here we go again @Rob Fisher
> Who is Vapeaways and what is that you are ordering!!??



www.vapeaway.co.za is @Kurt Yeo's shop... you met him at the HOV opening. Passionate Vaper and all around helpful guy! Needed to test the DNA coils and bought some other stuff just to make up a parcel.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (21/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Happy Xmas from Rob to Rob! Hellfire Phantom YiHi 350J V2 Chip! First real High End Mod in my paw along with the Skyline on top...
> View attachment 79150
> View attachment 79151
> View attachment 79152
> ...



Rob, is this the blank you were showing off recently when I saw the face of death in it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Rob, is this the blank you were showing off recently when I saw the face of death in it?



Nope... that's the best mod in the world and is still under construction in the USA... I expect it in my paw around mid Jan... here is a pic of it as it looks today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (21/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... that's the best mod in the world and is still under construction in the USA... I expect it in my paw around mid Jan... here is a pic of it as it looks today.
> View attachment 79164



Reject that one Rob,someone has been drooling all over it

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## boxerulez (21/12/16)

Oooh. That is looking fantastic.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Afroman (21/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... that's the best mod in the world and is still under construction in the USA... I expect it in my paw around mid Jan... here is a pic of it as it looks today.
> View attachment 79164


WOW, Just WOW that is beautiful!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (21/12/16)

Vape Mail!!! 







Thanks to @GIR8Smoke for the comp!!!

Now just need to get a SM25 to test these juices that smell sooo AMAZING!!!!!

I don't have a hubbly for the Square E-head, but maybe I will get one in the near future to test it out. And they included a Universal Travel Adapter - Awesome!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/16)

so a trip to @Sir Vape results in this...minkin v2, finally got a @hands tip and 2 petri 24 clones and a kennedy clone..time to explain back home

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (21/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> so a trip to @Sir Vape results in this...minkin v2, finally got a @hands tip and 2 petri 24 clones and a kennedy clone..time to explain back home
> View attachment 79184


Is there a seperate stock holding for counter sales and online orders in terms of @hands tips? Or did you order and pay a while back and collected today?


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Is there a seperate stock holding for counter sales and online orders in terms of @hands tips? Or did you order and pay a while back and collected today?


same stock @boxerulez as far as i know


----------



## PsyCLown (21/12/16)

More vape mail. This stuff is from China and I've been waiting Waaaay too long for it 
Don't even need some of it anymore. Sigh. 




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> More vape mail. This stuff is from China and I've been waiting Waaaay too long for it
> Don't even need some of it anymore. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 79193
> ...


Hahaha! I know that feeling! You get so excited because you've been waiting so long and it finally arrives. Then you open it up, excitedly go through it, then it dawns on you that you got rid of half the stuff you needed it for. I will be your shoulder here buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (21/12/16)

My vape mail from @Sir Vape . Thought I'd include my first build on my first dripper ... hell. Gonna have to drop the nic waaaay down, less wraps and a higher VG juice . Thanks again for great online purchasing 










The coils suck a bit, thinking of getting a Coilmaster? Uuugh, man I feel sick. No more 18mg juice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PsyCLown (21/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> My vape mail from @Sir Vape . Thought I'd include my first build on my first dripper ... hell. Gonna have to drop the nic waaaay down, less wraps and a higher VG juice . Thanks again for great online purchasing
> 
> View attachment 79192
> 
> ...


Coil jig is well worth it, makes life so much easier!!

UGH! 18mg, what the $%*^ ... Noooo, try 3mg or 6mg if you really like your nic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> More vape mail. This stuff is from China and I've been waiting Waaaay too long for it
> Don't even need some of it anymore. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 79193
> ...


that is super frustrating @PsyCLown ... @Sir Vape is my new fasttech..dnt even bother anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (21/12/16)

Merry Christmas to ME!

Thanks Vape Club!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (21/12/16)

Was the longest 24 hour Ive waited for a Courier Ever!!


----------



## Dietz (21/12/16)

Was the longest 24 hour Ive waited for a Courier Ever!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Richelo Killian (21/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Was the longest 24 hour Ive waited for a Courier Ever!!
> View attachment 79218



You and me both! Great taste in kit there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (21/12/16)

And another G-Priv in a diff colour.. Love this kit, it's a fun mod definitely one for the gadget guys..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/12/16)

Vape mail baby!! 
But what could it be??





Whoo hoo!!

Finally.... Now, what to build in it
It must be vaped... ASAP!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Vape mail baby!!
> But what could it be??
> 
> 
> ...


awesome @GerritVisagie ..7 wrap 26 gauge ni80 at o.31 is my go to build


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> awesome @GerritVisagie ..7 wrap 26 gauge ni80 at o.31 is my go to build



What ID @incredible_hullk ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> What ID @incredible_hullk ?


eish thx @Silver 3mm id

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> What ID @incredible_hullk ?



Cool @Silver. 
Thanx. 
But I only have 28ga ni80 left. 
So I was thinking double twisted @3mm Id

Should ohm out at 0.3??


Currently running the same in my Tsunami, so I can compare flavour nicely


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Cool @Silver.
> Thanx.
> But I only have 28ga ni80 left.
> So I was thinking double twisted @3mm Id
> ...


@GerritVisagie yeah it does with 0.5mm to 1mm pitch


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Display Stand for my Vape Gear! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Genosmate (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Display Stand for my Vape Gear! Whoooo!
> View attachment 79362


That aint big enough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (22/12/16)

This is more like what you need @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Genosmate said:


> This is more like what you need @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 79363



That's true... however I need one with glass around it so things don't get dusty... I had to settle for the small cabinet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Display Stand for my Vape Gear! Whoooo!


Before I read the description, I thought you were going to try and make some rain clouds over Durban. That would be a mega vape. 
Ni80 10g 3cm ID 7 wraps

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel (22/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Before I read the description, I thought you were going to try and make some rain clouds over Durban. That would be a mega vape.
> Ni80 10g 3cm ID 7 wraps


Attached directly to the mains for power of course.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (22/12/16)

Just a quick order for some Christmas funfetti ... always awesome service from the flavour mill thank you so much @Erica_TFM you guys rock

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Cape Watch delivered the Nylon Pliers to safely move stubborn tanks etc from Vape Gear!
And special Tweezers to wick new tanks to perfection!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

december vape budget gone..

always wanted a triade and @Throat Punch made it very affordable and the asmodus triad genesis looked interesting

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (22/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> december vape budget gone..
> 
> always wanted a triade and @Throat Punch made it very affordable and the asmodus triad genesis looked interesting
> 
> View attachment 79390



That looks amazing. Happy vaping for you over the Christmas period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throat Punch (22/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> december vape budget gone..
> 
> always wanted a triade and @Throat Punch made it very affordable and the asmodus triad genesis looked interesting
> 
> View attachment 79390



Glad you're enjoying it thus far! Have a merry Christmas and a vape happy New Year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> Just a quick order for some Christmas funfetti ... always awesome service from the flavour mill thank you so much @Erica_TFM you guys rock
> 
> View attachment 79365


The recommended percentages on the concentrates is a very nice touch, i love that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deadz (22/12/16)

Christmas Present, From Me to Me







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

Throat Punch said:


> Glad you're enjoying it thus far! Have a merry Christmas and a vape happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



These two post just made me press the button on a Therion DNA166. I tried to resist. Promise...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/12/16)

Deadz said:


> Christmas Present, From Me to Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you think @Deadz??

I like it! 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadz (22/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> What do you think @Deadz??
> 
> I like it!
> 
> ...



The construction is beautiful. Threads are very smooth. Will only get to build on it later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/12/16)

Deadz said:


> The construction is beautiful. Threads are very smooth. Will only get to build on it later today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cmon man. 
Gone through 3 Batts already. 
Loving this thing


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Display Cabinet arrived safely! Only one issue... no keys came with so I will have to stare at bubble wrap in the display cabinet for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher 
That is awesome!
Can't wait till you start filling that cabinet up and taking photos of it.
I say it needs some lights in it - like blue and red ones.... or maybe Xmas lights for the festive season 

By the way, I saw you got those Nylon pliers above. Well done on finding them. Aren't they also used for coils in some way? I recall @ET saying something about it a while back.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher
> That is awesome!
> Can't wait till you start filling that cabinet up and taking photos of it.
> I say it needs some lights in it - like blue and red ones.... or maybe Xmas lights for the festive season
> ...



Will be lekker when I get the keys and can start filling it up... 

The Nylon Pliers are used a lot in wire artistry I think... I just got them for those stubbon tanks and vape devices... I have hurt too many goodies with my normal pliers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will be lekker when I get the keys and can start filling it up...
> 
> The Nylon Pliers are used a lot in wire artistry I think... I just got them for those stubbon tanks and vape devices... I have hurt too many goodies with my normal pliers...



I know what you mean

I have a piece of rubber which I wrap around the device and then use the normal pliers - but once or twice that has gone all wrong... 

I think Nylon Pliers are a must have for stubborn vaping equipment!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only one issue... no keys came with so I will have to stare at bubble wrap in the display cabinet for a while


If you squint your eyes you can pretend your are displaying some clouds

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## picautomaton (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Display Cabinet arrived safely! Only one issue... no keys came with so I will have to stare at bubble wrap in the display cabinet for a while.
> View attachment 79412



Hey Rob I think your kitty is making plans to move into the bottom grey section

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (22/12/16)

Genosmate said:


> This is more like what you need @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 79363


He most likely has but it's full 


Rob Fisher said:


> Display Cabinet arrived safely! Only one issue... no keys came with so I will have to stare at bubble wrap in the display cabinet for a while.
> View attachment 79412


look at this .... gives you time for careful display layout planning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Display Cabinet arrived safely! Only one issue... no keys came with so I will have to stare at bubble wrap in the display cabinet for a while.
> View attachment 79412


At the risk of sounding obvious, were the keys not taped to the bottom or top?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> At the risk of sounding obvious, were the keys not taped to the bottom or top?



@blujeenz you are a smart boy!

And it wasn't so obvious to me... what a rather large Goose!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/12/16)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Display Cabinet arrived safely! Only one issue... no keys came with so I will have to stare at bubble wrap in the display cabinet for a while.
> View attachment 79412


But if you don't get the keys, at least you have a really good-looking bubble-wrap display?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

What a Goose!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## hands (22/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> At the risk of sounding obvious, were the keys not taped to the bottom or top?


you win

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (22/12/16)

Small but exciting vape mail. Thanks @DizZa now to see if the hype regarding SC V1 is real.

Also thanks for the free gift

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (22/12/16)

Akash said:


> Small but exciting vape mail. Thanks @DizZa now to see if the hype regarding SC V1 is real.
> 
> Also thanks for the free gift
> View attachment 79417


This recipe does it justice. If you do not like the lemon (which is not forward at all), try it without here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (22/12/16)

Thanks @Andre damn im short of 1 or 2 things there. Will have to place another order next week. I see alot of recipes using hazelnut n that will be an interesting 1 to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

All setup...



Looking good...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 21


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/16)

Comp Vape mail...
Compliments of @GIR8Smoke aka Zenkhulu e juice.
Thanks so much guys i really appreciate it and the packaging is top class.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hands (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking good...


real good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/12/16)

Very nice oom @robfisher.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/12/16)

Touché @Clouds4Days!







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All setup...
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> ...


uhmm...are u planning vk durban by any chance


----------



## Max (22/12/16)

That is truly - an awesome Work of Art @Rob Fisher - a real treasure to look at and admire for all the right reasons. All the Respect.


----------



## KZOR (22/12/16)

@Rob Fisher ...... your cupboard looks awesome. Definitely something you needed.
Glad they got the keys out to you ..... must be the best courier service in SA. 
Strange .... normally they tape it somewhere.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (22/12/16)

It's been a while since I posted some vape mail. Finally have something worthy to post. 
Ladies and gentlemen please welcome the latest addition to my vape family, Lost Vapes Triade DNA250    
Beauty and power I'm wrapped in leather love  










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Greyz said:


> It's been a while since I posted some vape mail. Finally have something worthy to post.
> Ladies and gentlemen please welcome the latest addition to my vape family, Lost Vapes Triade DNA250
> Beauty and power I'm wrapped in leather love
> 
> ...


Awe my dream mod!

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> uhmm...are u planning vk durban by any chance



Nope... there is very little chance I will ever get into the Vape Business.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ...... your cupboard looks awesome. Definitely something you needed.
> Glad they got the keys out to you ..... must be the best courier service in SA.
> Strange .... normally they tape it somewhere.



The courier was very efficient!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... there is very little chance I will ever get into the Vape Business.


damn cos it looks professional

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

Greyz said:


> It's been a while since I posted some vape mail. Finally have something worthy to post.
> Ladies and gentlemen please welcome the latest addition to my vape family, Lost Vapes Triade DNA250
> Beauty and power I'm wrapped in leather love
> 
> ...


@Greyz all we need now is extra doors to mix and match but cant find any

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

AXIS VAPES M17 DNA 200 STABILISED WOOD MOD - R 6,390.00
Skyline MTL & DLH RTA +/- R 2,700.00
Glass and steel Vape display cabinet +/- R 2,000.00 (May be out by a mile!)
Look on bank managers face when hearing why I need a R12K loan - Priceless!

Mr @Rob Fisher, a letter of recommendation please?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tockit (22/12/16)

I wonder if insurance companies would insure that impressive haul. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> At the risk of sounding obvious, were the keys not taped to the bottom or top?



Post of the month @blujeenz !
Classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All setup...
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> ...



My word @Rob Fisher that is just astounding!!
I am pretty gobsmacked!
Now we can see what you've been hoarding

That display would draw major attention at any vape shop, let alone in your vape cave!!!!

What are the family going to say?
lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> My word @Rob Fisher that is just astounding!!
> I am pretty gobsmacked!
> Now we can see what you've been hoarding
> 
> ...


That Reo collection omw it's amazing one day....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (22/12/16)

Got my Raw and Asmodus Triad Genesis today as an early Christmas present from my Girlfriend. Thanks to @Sir Vape for the awesome kit!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Tockit said:


> I wonder if insurance companies would insure that impressive haul.



A couple of the mods are on all risks so yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> What are the family going to say?



They walk in and shake thier heads and look to the stars.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> They walk in and shake thier heads and look to the stars.



Oh Rob that is just classic - hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> View attachment 79436
> View attachment 79437
> Got my Raw and Asmodus Triad Genesis today as an early Christmas present from my Girlfriend. Thanks to @Sir Vape for the awesome kit!


@Bush Vaper i really dig the genesis...3 coils is a winner but guzzles juice big time


----------



## Deckie (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All setup...
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All setup...
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher that looks so good. You just need another one to put in the other side off your room and start to fill that one. 

On a different note i see you have one of those eezidrippers for the car where did you buy it as i really need to get myself one.


----------



## Dietz (22/12/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All setup...
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> ...



Just an observation. @Rob Fisher os that all the vape goodies you own? I have a suspicion that there are goodies that you are not showing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All setup...
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one Rob, very classy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher that looks so good. You just need another one to put in the other side off your room and start to fill that one.
> 
> On a different note i see you have one of those eezidrippers for the car where did you buy it as i really need to get myself one.



Got it from @KieranD at Vape Cartel @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got it from @KieranD at Vape Cartel @VapeSnow



Awesome stuff. Let me go have a look!


----------



## crax (22/12/16)

my small vape mail..but beautiful goon tip by Hands

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Slick (22/12/16)

Thanks @hands for sorting me out,now I feel complete!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/12/16)

antonherbst said:


> Just an observation. @Rob Fisher os that all the vape goodies you own? I have a suspicion that there are goodies that you are not showing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the stuff he limes is in the cabinet. He has a room full of stuff not being used  

I'm waiting patiently for @Rob Fisher 's next "cleanout"

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (23/12/16)

Thanks to vapechem and cartel great service from both as usual, this element range!!!! OMG!!!!!! Will do a review soon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> They walk in and shake thier heads and look to the stars.


Luckily I work most of the times nowadays in Lesotho so I don't see the expression on HRH face. Yesterday I received two Hadaly's, two OL 16's and a Odis atty from my friend in Italy. Now I am done with atty's. ​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (23/12/16)

The Odis "O-Atty" what a fantastic vape.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Greyz said:


> It's been a while since I posted some vape mail. Finally have something worthy to post.
> Ladies and gentlemen please welcome the latest addition to my vape family, Lost Vapes Triade DNA250
> Beauty and power I'm wrapped in leather love
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy! I hope the two of you are happy together!

Glad to hear that after a long time you got some leather loving again. I've heard kids can have an impact on creative nights like this, but I'm sure it was fun.

Wait... Oh now I see what you're saying!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (23/12/16)

Slick said:


> View attachment 79466
> Thanks @hands for sorting me out,now I feel complete!


Nope, not complete! You still need to remove that horrible and ugly plastic screen protector

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick (23/12/16)

Andre said:


> Nope, not complete! You still need to remove that horrible and ugly plastic screen protector


But im scared for the permanent scratches

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

Slick said:


> But im scared for the permanent scratches



Please do eeeettt... those bubbles in the plastic cover is causing me to reach for my medication!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

You have my full support @Slick ! You'll be smiling when you pull it off in two years time and have a perfect screen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (23/12/16)

Mail from gearbest finally arrived. As well some batteries cotton and wire from sir vape and vapers corner

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Calvinh (23/12/16)

So my *FIRST VAPE* mail !!! Small but still chuffed  Order button hit yesterday at 13:20ish and parcel in my hands at 13:40 today. Pretty impressive @YeOldeOke 


*Parcel that "FLEW - Speed Wise" to Durban from JHB:*



*Packaging that kept the bottelas safe:




My choice of JOOSE:



*
So now bottles have been open on my desk for recommended 15 min and now to shake and shut for 2 weeks 
This steeping process is starting to relate to biltong production for me but got too have patience for quality!

Will review once i begin testing each

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (23/12/16)

My SMPL finally arrived from Fastech.








And the reason I got it:





Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Finally get to give the Merlin Mini a go!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Finally get to give the Merlin Mini a go!



I predict a Chicken Dinner for Matty Baby!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I predict a Chicken Dinner for Matty Baby!


Well I'm stuck at work waiting for a truck. I managed to find an emergency coil setup I stored a year ago with some cotton, and a pre-rolled coil. Using Nail clippers I have done a quick build, and I have to say so far I'm quite impressed!

Will yank it all out tonight and do my normal build and get some Rayon in here, but I'm actually really enjoying the tight draw on this!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Well I'm stuck at work waiting for a truck. I managed to find an emergency coil setup I stored a year ago with some cotton, and a pre-rolled coil. Using Nail clippers I have done a quick build, and I have to say so far I'm quite impressed!
> 
> Will yank it all out tonight and do my normal build and get some Rayon in here, but I'm actually really enjoying the tight draw on this!



I thought you would like the tight draw... I guess you have the smallest hole screw installed?


----------



## Daniel Alves (23/12/16)

Caveman said:


> My SMPL finally arrived from Fastech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how long did you wait for this?


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought you would like the tight draw... I guess you have the smallest hole screw installed?


Haha! You know I saw that, dropped everything and went on a mission to put it in!

As a side note this coil I found is pretty confusing. It's about 8 wraps on a 2mm ID and it is coming out at 0.4ohms, it doesn't look much bigger or smaller than 26g? What the heck would do that? SS316?


----------



## Caveman (23/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> how long did you wait for this?


Was shipped on the 2ND of November from Turkey, landed here on the 12th, so about 6 weeks from landing in SA to reach the post office by my house. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (23/12/16)

Caveman said:


> Was shipped on the 2ND of November from Turkey, landed here on the 12th, so about 6 weeks from landing in SA to reach the post office by my house.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



ok, ive been waiting since the 22nd of August
glad you got yours


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> ok, ive been waiting since the 22nd of August
> glad you got yours


[Insert Sad Rating Here]

Sorry bud!


----------



## Caveman (23/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> ok, ive been waiting since the 22nd of August
> glad you got yours


Eish that sucks sorry to hear. If it makes you feel any better I have another parcel at customs right now that I ordered in October. Been chilling there for almost 2 months. I've phoned them a few times to make sure nothing is wrong and they didn't detain it or something. Apparently it's just backlogged.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

Stosta said:


> You have my full support @Slick ! You'll be smiling when you pull it off in two years time and have a perfect screen!



OMG are you also one of those? The Badgers boyfriend still has that blue film on his Laptop... I swear I'm gonna sneak in and rip it off!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG are you also one of those? The Badgers boyfriend still has that blue film on his Laptop... I swear I'm gonna sneak in and rip it off!


Haha! I condone that though. I used to do a lot of things as a kid and blame the cat (including eating an entire box of my little sister's quality streets). As long as you dont look away when they approach you about it, you can get away with Choo taking the fall for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands (23/12/16)

Thank you so much @Rob Fisher you made my day extra sunny.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## 4RML (23/12/16)

could not have gotten a better vape , completed in time for Christmas , all thanks to the kind Sir @sirvape & owner Craig with the kit, many thanks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (27/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All setup...
> View attachment 79420
> 
> 
> ...


So very cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (27/12/16)

4RML said:


> View attachment 79602
> could not have gotten a better vape , completed in time for Christmas , all thanks to the kind Sir @sirvape & owner Craig with the kit, many thanks.



@4RML

That piece looks AMAZING! It has got to be one of the most beautiful Tube Mech mods out at local vendors at the moment. Tell us more about it please. I will be keen to read.

I envy you....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RML (27/12/16)

Waine said:


> @4RML
> 
> That piece looks AMAZING! It has got to be one of the most beautiful Tube Mech mods out at local vendors at the moment. Tell us more about it please. I will be keen to read.
> 
> ...


May I be totally honest , I think that its lacking .. Will not recommend the brass to another vaper but will put my stamp of awesomeness on a copper . the mod is built latest tech and feels amazing in ones hand , I don't think its worth R2400 but will take a copper version any day .. Brass just does not make sense for electronic perpocess , rather a user and long term friend to every day use. . will I buy brass again , no ,even if it is a scndrl.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/16)

4RML said:


> May I be totally honest , I think that its lacking .. Will not recommend the brass to another vaper but will put my stamp of awesomeness on a copper . the mod is built latest tech and feels amazing in ones hand , I don't think its worth R2400 but will take a copper version any day .. Brass just does not make sense for electronic perpocess , rather a user and long term friend to every day use. . will I buy brass again , no ,even if it is a scndrl.



Is it cause you not getting the hit you expected bud? How many ohms you rocking?


----------



## 4RML (27/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is it cause you not getting the hit you expected bud? How many ohms you rocking?


No I worked it you can trust me , I took a step in the rite direction and had the floating brass ball gold plated and still its a panzy in comparison to the copper broadside mech , the electronic vibe is to far off synchronization for the constitution. But it works , it works so good that it can be ratted a harder hitter that the aluminum petri hybrid, as it keeps the heat in check far better, they power lacks but it has a harder structured hit . out of ten on a 0.14 or 0.16 I'll give it a nice 78℅.. If I think that rating is to high and look and the concentrated power feeling it gives it would be about 15℅ to the inertia and 85℅ to raw battery out put. 
But truelly I can't say as I'm not that clued up. But 78℅ is looking a little high.I would throw it in the bin at around 40℅ after the gold plating, with the bottom copper contact.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 4RML (27/12/16)

4RML said:


> No I worked it you can trust me , I took a step in the rite direction and had the floating brass ball gold plated and still its a panzy in comparison to the copper broadside mech , the electronic vibe is to far off synchronization for the constitution. But it works , it works so good that it can be ratted a harder hitter that the aluminum petri hybrid, as it keeps the heat in check far better, they power lacks but it has a harder structured hit . out of ten on a 0.14 or 0.16 I'll give it a nice 78℅.. If I think that rating is to high and look and the concentrated power feeling it gives it would be about 15℅ to the inertia and 85℅ to raw battery out put.
> But truelly I can't say as I'm not that clued up. But 78℅ is looking a little high.I would throw it in the bin at around 40℅ after the gold plating, with the bottom copper contact.


Sorry about the few odd mistakes in the above.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (27/12/16)

4RML said:


> the electronic vibe is to far off synchronization for the constitution.


Nevermind the spelling, the meaning is usually apparent, but this gem had me reaching for my "_cbd translation spectacles_".

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Waine (27/12/16)

4RML said:


> May I be totally honest , I think that its lacking .. Will not recommend the brass to another vaper but will put my stamp of awesomeness on a copper . the mod is built latest tech and feels amazing in ones hand , I don't think its worth R2400 but will take a copper version any day .. Brass just does not make sense for electronic perpocess , rather a user and long term friend to every day use. . will I buy brass again , no ,even if it is a scndrl.



@4RML Thanks for your honest opinion. You have helped me with my decisions for pay day. I also prefer copper. So I am going for the KO Mech mod 24mm and the 
authentic Kennedy Roundhouse 25mm Copper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/12/16)

Well according to science, brass is marginally more conductive than steel, aluminium is more conductive than brass by a factor of 2, copper is the standard all metals are measured against for conductivity and contrary to popular belief copper is more conductive than gold, and here comes the shocker, silver is more conductive than copper.

So where you lose conductivity is the steel 510 insert because copper is to soft or they use a copper alloy to make it stronger.
I never got why high end drippers had gold plated posts instead of silver. Its cheaper and more conductive.

This has been discussed long ago in a thread on the forum before but I can't find it to link to.

Anyhoo food for thought for the new mech boys and girls.  

@Waine @4RML

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! Coffee Mug, some new juice to test and a really lekker M17!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Coffee Mug, some new juice to test and a really lekker M17!
> View attachment 79903
> View attachment 79904
> View attachment 79905
> View attachment 79906



Im so glad all the courier company's babalas is finaly over and we can start getting these parcels again.

Been waiting for one from the Sirs since the 23rd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Coffee Mug, some new juice to test and a really lekker M17!
> View attachment 79903
> View attachment 79904
> View attachment 79905
> View attachment 79906



Love the black and red combo uncle Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (28/12/16)

@Rob Fisher thats the nicest M17 I've seen I would splash out for that bad boy. Looks jus like the one mr Valentine from vcorp vaping owns. Always loved it it's my favourite device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher thats the nicest M17 I've seen I would splash out for that bad boy. Looks jus like the one mr Valentine from vcorp vaping owns. Always loved it it's my favourite device



It not only looks like Kaos's M17... it is his M17!  Well it was his... mine now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It not only looks like Kaos's M17... it is his M17!  Well it was his... mine now!


The black and red makes it look like a Kangertech.

Hahaha! I'm just kidding, that really is the nicest M17 I have seen, but you're going to have to put a black tank on top of it Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Stosta said:


> The black and red makes it look like a Kangertech.
> 
> Hahaha! I'm just kidding, that really is the nicest M17 I have seen, but you're going to have to put a black tank on top of it Rob!



@Stosta as you know... I don't do black tanks... but I may put a black and red drip tip on the Sherman and that may keep you happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta as you know... I don't do black tanks... but I may put a black and red drip tip on the Sherman and that may keep you happy.


Best you do! I see, so this one is going to be Sherman's new place? Is it a standard tip?

I was going to recommend this one but I see it is sold...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands/products/tip-44

Looks like you'll have to get @hands to make one up for you!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Best you do! I see, so this one is going to be Sherman's new place? Is it a standard tip?
> 
> I was going to recommend this one but I see it is sold...
> 
> ...



Nope I think it may have a 510 ring but the normal drip tip isn't standard... I think the Goon tip fits... but I will confirm later if and when they arrive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

@Rob Fisher , thats very nice!
Wow....

Just refresh me again, does the M17 take a 18650 or a 26650?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , thats very nice!
> Wow....
> 
> Just refresh me again, does the M17 take a 18650 or a 26650?



26650 Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Coffee Mug, some new juice to test and a really lekker M17!
> View attachment 79903
> View attachment 79904
> View attachment 79905
> View attachment 79906


@Rob Fisher 

Very nice but what is wrong with the face plate?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Very nice but what is wrong with the face plate?



Mmmm just saw that now... seems the screw is loose...


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Very nice but what is wrong with the face plate?


I do like the expression it's pulling, reminds me of this guy...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (28/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm just saw that now... seems the screw is loose...


So was it just a case of tightening?

Must say that is a chunky piece of work.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Marzuq (28/12/16)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/12/16)

Vape Mail from the Sirs...
Really excited and cant wait to try this K.O out, i got the launch special so came with a bottle of HHA la familia juice free .

Also ordered a awesome @hands goon tip and goon resin cap and some vapers tongue sweets to give a try.

I also just want to say a Big thank you to Hugo @Sir Vape , my K.O mech came with a material flaw and Hugo was quick on the ball to help sort me out.
Top Notch service as always.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (28/12/16)

From Dad, to Dad!
I have *needed* one of these since the first time I saw one. Managed to get hold of a 166 but would have settled for a 75. Of course by the time I was ready to take the plunge they were all sold out. Then a previous post here somewhere directed me to this beauty. Thanks @Throat Punch, arrived all save and sound.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (28/12/16)

@Marzuq, I think we got the last ones! Sorry peeps, you snooze you loose!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Finally... the Sherman's have arrived... well at least I think that's what is in the package... just got home so will open and play!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Sherman Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/16)

Also in the box was some big boy Ultem Tanks and a couple of Ultem Hadlay Drip Tips and Ultem Caps.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/12/16)

My new setup, ready to K.O my lungs...

HHA K.O. tube mech from the Sirs coupled with a copper Goon 24 and a Hands Drip Tip... Vape Heaven....

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> My new setup, ready to K.O my lungs...
> 
> HHA K.O. tube mech from the Sirs coupled with a copper Goon 24 and a Hands Drip Tip... Vape Heaven....
> 
> View attachment 79980



Gorgeous @Clouds4Days 
Tell us how it vapes!!
What coil and juice??
Come on.... Tell us.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> Gorgeous @Clouds4Days
> Tell us how it vapes!!
> What coil and juice??
> Come on.... Tell us.....



Thanks @Silver
Really nice smooth warm vape and flavour is just epic, Goon is a awesome RDA but the wire also makes a big diffrence.

Cotton of choice this time round was Kendo Gold. I dont usually use Kendo Gold but i have a bag still full from the vape meet in March this year.

I prefer using cotton bacon, but when i do use Kendo i will only use it in a RDA.
Kendo is good in a RTA also but only once juice has absorbed fully into the cotton but it usualy takes a Tank of Juice to get there.

Im using a LG HG2 battery which is rated at 35A .

Im running dual coils Stainless Steel Fused claptons 4 wraps with a 3mm i.d reading 0.16 ohms
So discharge is at 26A which is pretty safe.

And wattage wise on a fully charged battery its hitting at 110W so battery life is not gonna be too great with only 1500mah at hand.

But i got 2 LG batteries and this setup is gonna be at home 95% of the time so not worried about battery life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver
> Really nice smooth warm vape and flavour is just epic, Goon is a awesome RDA but the wire also makes a big diffrence.
> 
> Cotton of choice this time round was Kendo Gold. I dont usually use Kendo Gold but i have a bag still full from the vape meet in March this year.
> ...



Great, thanks @Clouds4Days 
What juice you vaping there?
And how you finding the vape on that mech versus on one of the regulated devices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great, thanks @Clouds4Days
> What juice you vaping there?
> And how you finding the vape on that mech versus on one of the regulated devices?



Im vaping on Sir Vapes New juice, its under there new brand HHA (Hard Hitters Alliance) and The Line is called 'La Familia' - The Duches

So far im really impressed with this juice and you will love it too @Silver if you add a few drops of menthol.

Its a Fruit vape im getting a sweet watermellon, kiwi,strawberry and apple these 3 are the prominent flavours i get and are really yummy.

As for Mech vs Regulated, too be honest this is my second attemt at a tube mech. The first time around i wasnt enjoying it purely because of my build the flavour was muted and the ramp up took like what seemed forever.

As you know with your Reo, a Mech gives you what you put into it meaning it all comes down to your build on the vape you get.

So i spoke to @OreO who is a tube mech Guru and he advised me on what wire to build how many wraps and what i.d.

And i have to say what a diffrence this time round.
Ramp up is still not as fast as a Regulated Mod , but much better this time around but flavour is just magic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im vaping on Sir Vapes New juice, its under there new brand HHA (Hard Hitters Alliance) and The Lime is called 'La Familia' - The Duches
> 
> So far im really impressed with this juice and you will love it too @Silver if you add a few drops of menthol.
> 
> ...



That sounds glorious !
Thanks for the detailed reply
Juice sounds great

Wishing you many many happy vapes on that hot setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> That sounds glorious !
> Thanks for the detailed reply
> Juice sounds great
> 
> Wishing you many many happy vapes on that hot setup!





Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Im running dual coils Stainless Steel Fused claptons 4 wraps with a 3mm i.d reading 0.16 ohms



Thanks @Silver much apreciated.
I also edited my one post with how many wraps and i.d im using.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke (28/12/16)

Not quite Vape mail, however I did 205 km road trip visited 5 Vape Shops. Picked up Wismec Reuleaux RX200S, Smok Cloud Beast TFV8, WOTOFO Sepent Mini 25mm & OBS Engine 25mm tank, quite a rewarding day, couldn't wait for delivery so went out and got it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Wow @JoeSmoke 
Thats what you call dedication!
Enjoy to the max!

Where did your 205km route take you?


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/12/16)

JoeSmoke said:


> Not quite Vape mail, however I did 205 km road trip visited 5 Vape Shops. Picked up Wismec Reuleaux RX200S, Smok Cloud Beast TFV8, WOTOFO Sepent Mini 25mm & OBS Engine 25mm tank, quite a rewarding day, couldn't wait for delivery so went out and got it
> View attachment 80004



Nothing stops a vaper from getting what he wants.
Reminds me of a song...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoeSmoke (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> Wow @JoeSmoke
> Thats what you call dedication!
> Enjoy to the max!
> 
> Where did your 205km route take you?


@Silver Started in the South - Alberton 1st stop Vape Cartel Meyersdal, then onto Vape King Fourways next Vapers Corner Pretoria East then onto Vape Rite Bedfordview then onto Vape king South Alberton) and home again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Calvinh (28/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> So my *FIRST VAPE* mail !!! Small but still chuffed  Order button hit yesterday at 13:20ish and parcel in my hands at 13:40 today. Pretty impressive @YeOldeOke
> 
> 
> *Parcel that "FLEW - Speed Wise" to Durban from JHB:*
> ...



Hey @YeOldeOke if you wouldn't mind could you let me know out of the flavours i bought as per quote which one I could start using after 1 week of steeping. Running low in JOOSE


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

JoeSmoke said:


> @Silver Started in the South - Alberton 1st stop Vape Cartel Meyersdal, then onto Vape King Fourways next Vapers Corner Pretoria East then onto Vape Rite Bedfordview then onto Vape king South Alberton) and home again.



That is amazing!
You picked the right time to do it with less traffic on the roads now. 
Awesome. 

Vape shop hop of note. 

I would like to do that too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JoeSmoke (29/12/16)

Silver said:


> That is amazing!
> You picked the right time to do it with less traffic on the roads now.
> Awesome.
> 
> ...


Thoroughly enjoyed the trip, however I think I'll wait for Vapecon 2017 before I go on another spending spree


----------



## Daniel (29/12/16)

Silver said:


> That is amazing!
> You picked the right time to do it with less traffic on the roads now.
> Awesome.
> 
> ...


I think a monthly vape shop road trip should be cool?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/16)

Daniel said:


> I think a monthly vape shop road trip should be cool?



Dont have the disposable vape budget for a monthly vape shop hop @Daniel !
But nice idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (29/12/16)

Whooohooo VapeMail!!
Let the Flavor games begin!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/12/16)

So ... did you do much research in terms of recipes etc before ordering those vapeowave flavours?



Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> So ... did you do much research in terms of recipes etc before ordering those vapeowave flavours?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Probably not, I dont see a scale in the picture.


----------



## boxerulez (29/12/16)

Also from what I have heard @blujeenz most of those are dusty variations. Never tried them but wint risk it.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/16)

Vape Mail Baby! 

The Modfather 30mm RTA! Thanks @VapeSnow!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (29/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> So ... did you do much research in terms of recipes etc before ordering those vapeowave flavours?
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Not really no, Why? Bad brand?
I was under the impression that all the flavours I order was either TFA, Flavour west or Capella. not sure about the vapowave brands?


----------



## Dietz (29/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Probably not, I dont see a scale in the picture.


I have a scale for this. Whats with these comments? Cant figure out if its sarcasm or what?


----------



## boxerulez (29/12/16)

Oh i did not notice that. Just saw VapeOwave and assumed house brand.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dietz (29/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Also from what I have heard @blujeenz most of those are dusty variations. Never tried them but wint risk it.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


As i said, Was under the impression these are all Capell, TFA or FWest flavours?


----------



## Authentic Alchemist (29/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Aaahhh almost forgot...
> Got my cyber monday goodies.
> Thanks @Richio
> Top service as always
> View attachment 77190



Blck vapour has amazing service that i have to give them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/12/16)

Dietz said:


> As i said, Was under the impression these are all Capell, TFA or FWest flavours?


Yeah sorry man. I didnt know they also relabelled the imported concentrates.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Stosta (29/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Not really no, Why? Bad brand?
> I was under the impression that all the flavours I order was either TFA, Flavour west or Capella. not sure about the vapowave brands?


No you've done well! That's a great stash to start your DIY journey!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Dietz (29/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Also from what I have heard @blujeenz most of those are dusty variations. Never tried them but wint risk it.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Well only after what you said i checked the order and saw that some of the flavors are not Branded... I just assumed...
The no name flavs are:

Concentrated Cotton Candy Flavor
Concentrated Litchi (Lychee) Flavor
Concentrated Honey Flavor
Concentrated Pineapple Flavor
Concentrated Mango Flavor
Concentrated Peppermint Flavor
Concentrated Spearmint Flavor


----------



## Genosmate (29/12/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## boxerulez (29/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Well only after what you said i checked the order and saw that some of the flavors are not Branded... I just assumed...
> The no name flavs are:
> 
> Concentrated Cotton Candy Flavor
> ...


Just mix em up at 5% in small batches and see where they go...

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/12/16)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 80067



Nice stash.
I dripped some of that mint ice in my TM2 with 0.15ohm at 60W instant chest hairs 

Zenkhulu has some really good menthols but i need tamer coils (ohms) to really appreciate the juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/12/16)

Some eagerly awaited e-liquid from @YeOldeOke , All Day Vapes. Oh boy, it smells _good_! It's gonna be hard to let the banana cake steep. Thanks for the glass bottle, really appreciated, perfect for the RDA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (29/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The Modfather 30mm RTA! Thanks @VapeSnow!
> View attachment 80065
> View attachment 80066


Expecting to hear your opinion on this RTA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (29/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> Some eagerly awaited e-liquid from @YeOldeOke , All Day Vapes. Oh boy, it smells _good_! It's gonna be hard to let the banana cake steep. Thanks for the glass bottle, really appreciated, perfect for the RDA.
> 
> View attachment 80068


Banana Custard Cake?! Hell that sounds delicious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Banana Custard Cake?! Hell that sounds delicious!


I'll do a short review when it's steeped ... should be worth the wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Expecting to hear your opinion on this RTA



Will do @daniel craig! It may be a few days because I'm playing with my Sherman's...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do @daniel craig! It may be a few days because I'm playing with my Sherman's...


I've seen your new toys. Looks like the Sherman's are gonna keep you busy for a while. Those Shermans look great and just might be one of the sexiest RTA'S under the sun  The Modfather seems great. I read up on it on an international forum and that RTA has its fans. It seems like it performs well.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> I've seen your new toys. Looks like the Sherman's are gonna keep you busy for a while. Those Shermans look great and just might be one of the sexiest RTA'S under the sun  The Modfather seems great. I read up on it on an international forum and that RTA has its fans. It seems like it performs well.



Yip the Sherman's are certainly beautifully made and look awesome... and man do they blow clouds... here is the start of a cloud with Slug Juice in the tank! I had to wait for the could to dissipate before I could get back to my screen. This is certainly not a Vape and Drive tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (29/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the Sherman's are certainly beautifully made and look awesome... and man do they blow clouds... here is the start of a cloud with Slug Juice in the tank! I had to wait for the could to dissipate before I could get back to my screen. This is certainly not a Vape and Drive tank!
> View attachment 80074


Those are some dense clouds  @Stosta has no chance of winning you in a cloud comp now  

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (29/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Those are some dense clouds  @Stosta has no chance of winning you in a cloud comp now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


Oh man, I thought I was the only one that remembered that shameful day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (29/12/16)

Another tank to try thanks to @Schnappie ! This time it was loaded with juices as well, I'm quite enjoying the Tank Exchange Program, getting to try things I would never get to (going out in public is scary).




The Ultimo! I've got the RBA deck for it on it's way thanks to VK (making a sacrifice to the courier gods tonight, will drip some juices in their honour)!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz (29/12/16)

Dietz said:


> I have a scale for this. Whats with these comments? Cant figure out if its sarcasm or what?


Nah, just taking a little dig at the enthusiasm. 
It looked like you eagerly hooked up with house brand flavours and syringes for mixing, but its far easier to mix by gram weights on a scale. Finding a recipe with percents for a local house brand flavour is a difficult task.
Those are pretty much the 1st 2 big obstacles that one runs into when DIY'ing.


----------



## Dietz (29/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nah, just taking a little dig at the enthusiasm.
> It looked like you eagerly hooked up with house brand flavours and syringes for mixing, but its far easier to mix by gram weights on a scale. Finding a recipe with percents for a local house brand flavour is a difficult task.
> Those are pretty much the 1st 2 big obstacles that one runs into when DIY'ing.


Guess we all have to learn somehow

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stosta (29/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Guess we all have to learn somehow


Or if you're anything like me you will carry on making the same mistakes over, and over, and over.... 

You must let us know how your first mixing session goes, and what you decide to make!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> The Modfather 30mm RTA! Thanks @VapeSnow!
> View attachment 80065
> View attachment 80066



Awesome stuff. Let me know how you find the ModFather. 

Ps. 40mm ModFather is soon to be released!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (29/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Or if you're anything like me you will carry on making the same mistakes over, and over, and over....
> 
> You must let us know how your first mixing session goes, and what you decide to make!


I most probably will 
Will definitely share progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke (30/12/16)

A trip to the shop for the missus took me past VapeCartel Meyersdal & I had to stop by & say hi and of course pick up some goodies , must say the Cotton Candy (rayon cotton blend) works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel (30/12/16)

Actually got this Vape mail last Friday already. It's from Rob Fisher's Vape Emporium in Durban. Great advice, good service and fast delivery.






Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## gdigitel (30/12/16)

Then some Vape mail from Atmosfear. 20mm flavour ingredients for my ADVs. Thank goodness cause my last drop of Duchess dropped this morning





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (30/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Actually got this Vape mail last Friday already. It's from Rob Fisher's Vape Emporium in Durban. Great advice, good service and fast delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get a driptip like this? I cant seem to find anyone with stock?


----------



## Stosta (30/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Where can I get a driptip like this? I cant seem to find anyone with stock?


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

But you need to move fast. Each piece is individually crafted and unique, so they sell out pretty quick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (30/12/16)

The wife's kit has arrived packing the full flavour of the euc coils. Put next to my pico with estoc tank for size comparison. Have to say I am a bit jealous

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> The wife's kit has arrived packing the full flavour of the euc coils. Put next to my pico with estoc tank for size comparison. Have to say I am a bit jealous
> View attachment 80174



That Tarrot mini really looks like a nice piece of Kit.


----------



## Schnappie (30/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> That Tarrot mini really looks like a nice piece of Kit.


Will report back on it, but i love the size and the flavour is as expected crisp. Also like the top airflow and generous juice inlets to the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> Will report back on it, but i love the size and the flavour is as expected crisp. Also like the top airflow and generous juice inlets to the coil.



Yes please do report back.
I been looking at a small backup and so far its between the tarrot mini and rx mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> Will report back on it, but i love the size and the flavour is as expected crisp. Also like the top airflow and generous juice inlets to the coil.


From where please?


----------



## Schnappie (30/12/16)

Andre said:


> From where please?


Vape Cartel has them in all colours for R1000. Dragon vapes has them for R850 but think only black and red left and shipping is a bit more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (30/12/16)

Hi @Schnappie - Please confirm that that's the Vaporesso's Tarot Nano Kit - not a Tarrot Mini - I cannot find a Vaporesso Tarrot Mini Kit - Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (30/12/16)

Max said:


> Hi @Schnappie - Please confirm that that's the Vaporesso's Tarot Nano Kit - not a Tarrot Mini - I cannot find a Vaporesso Tarrot Mini Kit - Thanks


It is indeed the tarot nano kit, good spot @Max


----------



## OreO (30/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im vaping on Sir Vapes New juice, its under there new brand HHA (Hard Hitters Alliance) and The Line is called 'La Familia' - The Duches
> 
> So far im really impressed with this juice and you will love it too @Silver if you add a few drops of menthol.
> 
> ...



Did somebody say my name . 

Mech guru.... I'm not sure about that, maybe just passionate about mechs and understanding everything about them. 

Glad to hear ur mech experience has done a 180 man. Mechs are awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

OreO said:


> Did somebody say my name .
> 
> Mech guru.... I'm not sure about that, maybe just passionate about mechs and understanding everything about them.
> 
> ...



You bud are a Mech legend in my eyes...


----------



## boxerulez (31/12/16)

Thanks @BigGuy! Vapemail of the year!!!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (2/1/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (2/1/17)

Some mail that came sometime in November/December while I was away. Equates to less than $26 per month for these two months... by far the least amount I every spent on vaping per month in the 45 months I have been vaping. 

Two Black 22mm Serpent Mini RTA's and 2 silicone sleeves for Pico's.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Pixstar (2/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Some mail that came sometime in November/December while I was away. Equates to less than $26 per month for these two months... by far the least amount I every spent on vaping per month in the 45 months I have been vaping.
> 
> Two Black 22mm Serpent Mini RTA's and 2 silicone sleeves for Pico's.
> 
> View attachment 80379


Welcome back @Spydro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (2/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Some mail that came sometime in November/December while I was away. Equates to less than $26 per month for these two months... by far the least amount I every spent on vaping per month in the 45 months I have been vaping.
> 
> Two Black 22mm Serpent Mini RTA's and 2 silicone sleeves for Pico's.
> 
> View attachment 80379


I wonder what happened to you @Spydro. Welcome back.


----------



## Deckie (2/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Some mail that came sometime in November/December while I was away. Equates to less than $26 per month for these two months... by far the least amount I every spent on vaping per month in the 45 months I have been vaping.
> 
> Two Black 22mm Serpent Mini RTA's and 2 silicone sleeves for Pico's.
> 
> View attachment 80379


He's breaths & still buys vape gear ... welcome back @Spydro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Some mail that came sometime in November/December while I was away. Equates to less than $26 per month for these two months... by far the least amount I every spent on vaping per month in the 45 months I have been vaping.
> 
> Two Black 22mm Serpent Mini RTA's and 2 silicone sleeves for Pico's.
> 
> View attachment 80379


Welcome back @Spydro, you had us worried man. Good to see you're still kicking 

And, Picos for the win

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/17)

Welcome back @Spydro 
Hope you had a good time away
Happy new year!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (3/1/17)

Vape Mail from Vape Cartel:












Yep, nada... waiting since last week, not even a waybill no

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

Vapemail!!!!!




Essentially I just needed the RBA base, but then I ended up with a whole bunch of juices to try, and some other items! The Suave stuff smells incredible, thanks @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo , you guys rock!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/1/17)

thanks @Frostbite for my final south african vapemail since i will be off on a sabbatical for a few months soon in search of new adventures in life...

will continue to watch all the awesome gear you guys get and get green with envy

thx for sharing in my vapemail happiness over the last year

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks @Frostbite for my final south african vapemail since i will be off on a sabbatical for a few months soon in search of new adventures in life...
> 
> will continue to watch all the awesome gear you guys get and get green with envy
> 
> ...



Nice way to end it off.
When you leaving bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice way to end it off.
> When you leaving bud?



thx @Clouds4Days, waiting for visa which should be in the next 10 to 15 days then im off within the ffg week


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx @Clouds4Days, waiting for visa which should be in the next 10 to 15 days then im off within the ffg week



Ah ok cool so we still have you with us for another 2 weeks 
Dont forget about us when you on your travels bud.

But i have a memory of a Gold Fish so i know i will probably forget so better sooner then never.

Have a safe trip my friend and wish you all the success on your journey bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ah ok cool so we still have you with us for another 2 weeks
> Dont forget about us when you on your travels bud.
> 
> But i have a memory of a Gold Fish so i know i will probably forget so better sooner then never.
> ...



will be in the forum for a very long time.....joined an overseas forum and not like this community which rocks guys...will always remember this crew

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Schnappie (4/1/17)

Some vapemail having a breather
Cant wait to try the tobacco menthol
Thanks @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schnappie (4/1/17)

Thanks @Jono90 been looking for a mtl tank hope this Cthulhu MTL does the job!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (4/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks @Jono90 been looking for a mtl tank hope this Cthulhu MTL does the job!
> View attachment 80561


Really keen on hearing your thoughts on this guy @Schnappie !


----------



## Schnappie (4/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Really keen on hearing your thoughts on this guy @Schnappie !


I shall do so. Need a nice mtl vape for strong tobaccos and menthols will coil and wick tonight!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (4/1/17)

Vape mail!!!

Lucky this one arrived on boxing 
Day.... so me and the wife had a
Reason to fight lol 
Nah just joking she just rolled 
Her eyes at me.


















Oh and a big thanks to Sir Vape for the 2
Free sample tester flavors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Frostbite (4/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx @Clouds4Days, waiting for visa which should be in the next 10 to 15 days then im off within the ffg week



Enjoy bud and all the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/1/17)

First Vapemail for the year.




The Skar is back from its vacation in Durbs.


And the Therion looking good with this SS Fuji Son GTA. First impressions on this tank are that it gives amazing flavor. Running the single coil setup right now and I think the dual coil deck will be mind-blowing.



Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Richelo Killian (4/1/17)

Some nice sweet VM4 for my vaping pleasure.

First @hands drip tips. Resited these for a LONG time, but, now that I have them ... All I can say after a few minutes of vaping with 1 .... You have not vaped, REALLY vaped, until you have vaped with @hands drip tips!

Thanks @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (4/1/17)

_Vapemail!!!!!



_
Don't worry guys! This juice is technically a Valentine's day present, so I'm still going strong on my "no new juices" resolution (votes self full-of-****)! It's going to end up steeping a bit longer, but I can't wait to try it @Imperator ! Good stuff!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Minkin Boost! Yay... SM25's fit! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/17)

And yes I know I need to speak to @hands and get a matchy match tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/17)

Oh My Word! Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful packaging and beautiful coils! @RiaanRed they are stunning... I promise I will be very careful when I install a set in the Sherman!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

Awesome @Rob Fisher !
Let us know how they go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh My Word! Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful packaging and beautiful coils! @RiaanRed they are stunning... I promise I will be very careful when I install a set in the Sherman!
> View attachment 80669
> View attachment 80670
> View attachment 80671


Dangit that packaging!!!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RiaanRed (5/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh My Word! Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful packaging and beautiful coils! @RiaanRed they are stunning... I promise I will be very careful when I install a set in the Sherman!
> View attachment 80669
> View attachment 80670
> View attachment 80671



Sorry they rolled around in the wood box in the back of the aramex bakkie.

Let me know what you think Uncle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! My Hussar has arrived! More at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hussar-rta.t32703/#post-485107

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! My Hussar has arrived! More at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hussar-rta.t32703/#post-485107
> View attachment 80684


take it off take it off @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (5/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! My Hussar has arrived! More at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hussar-rta.t32703/#post-485107
> View attachment 80684



Peel back the head of that black top..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh My Word! Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful packaging and beautiful coils! @RiaanRed they are stunning... I promise I will be very careful when I install a set in the Sherman!
> View attachment 80669
> View attachment 80670
> View attachment 80671




Very nice. Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/1/17)

Some new, some old. 
Some to play, and some to experiment. 
Thanx @DizZa and team


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987 (5/1/17)

Finally bought my first authentic dripper from @Sir Vape , absolutely loving the clouds and flavour

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (6/1/17)

And so the mech family grows

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (6/1/17)



Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Daniel (6/1/17)

Bit late to the party but damn it's a sexy combo... Now the new trials start again hopefully no tanks will go flying

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/1/17)

Been after this tank for a long time now... Had to get 1 today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/17)

Daniel said:


> Bit late to the party but damn it's a sexy combo... Now the new trials start again hopefully no tanks will go flying



That's a mighty fine combo right there @Daniel!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (6/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Been after this tank for a long time now... Had to get 1 today
> View attachment 80814



That is one brilliant tank @Sickboy77 , I've had mine for a while now and it stopped my search for rta's. Hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/1/17)

Marzuq said:


> And so the mech family grows
> 
> View attachment 80795



How does she vape bro??



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj (6/1/17)

@Sickboy77 , awesome tank. Put my serpent mini 25 on ice. Super easy to wick and sofar leaks and condensation on the mod are things of the past. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Been after this tank for a long time now... Had to get 1 today
> View attachment 80814



Nice bud, which obs tank is that bud?

Top airflow for the win bud, love the SM25 because of it being wide and short but condensation and slight leaks is a biach.

My Sapor 22 is the perfect tank, also uses top airflow. If it was a 25mm i would be in vape Nirvana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bud, which obs tank is that bud?
> 
> Top airflow for the win bud, love the SM25 because of it being wide and short but condensation and slight leaks is a biach.
> 
> My Sapor 22 is the perfect tank, also uses top airflow. If it was a 25mm i would be in vape Nirvana.


Its the obs engine, airflow is mad!!! Loving this tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (7/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Its the obs engine, airflow is mad!!! Loving this tank


Hi @Sickboy77, where did you get hold of it? I have been looking but can not find a local retailer that has one. Slowtech my only option at the moment.

Thanks, Regards


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/1/17)

I got it from Ohm my e-cig in durban, they have more stock, but only silver and white left I think

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (7/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> I got it from Ohm my e-cig in durban, they have more stock, but only silver and white left I think


I am looking for a SS version but seems they are not an online shop. I guess the agony called fastech is what I will need to endure...

Thanks!


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/1/17)

Raindance said:


> I am looking for a SS version but seems they are not an online shop. I guess the agony called fastech is what I will need to endure...
> 
> Thanks!


Check your pm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Sickboy77, where did you get hold of it? I have been looking but can not find a local retailer that has one. Slowtech my only option at the moment.
> 
> Thanks, Regards


@Raindance vapeking has the ss in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (7/1/17)

Just picked up this morning. Some no flyers from the UK


Thanks @Andre for telling me about ChefsFlavors

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> How does she vape bro??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


hits like a train @GerritVisagie 
great combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/1/17)

Just a question. Is this thread just for when i receive vape goodies through the mail? Or can i post also when i picked up from a shop and from a fellow forum member? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/17)

antonherbst said:


> Just a question. Is this thread just for when i receive vape goodies through the mail? Or can i post also when i picked up from a shop and from a fellow forum member?



This is whenever you get vape stuff from anywhere!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/1/17)

@Sickboy77 okay you convinced me...
Just grabbed her at vapeclub now, big baby beast

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> @Sickboy77 okay you convinced me...
> Just grabbed her at vapeclub now, big baby beast
> View attachment 81067


it's an awesome tank  hope you enjoy it as must as I do mine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (9/1/17)

Some vape mail from @Oupa , Vapour Mountain. Supporting my local vape store  They have been so quiet lately. Yes, these are 100% authentic Sony VTC5 batteries.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/1/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Some vape mail from @Oupa , Vapour Mountain. Supporting my local vape store  They have been so quiet lately. Yes, these are 100% authentic Sony VTC5 batteries.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81105



I'm looking for vtc5's.
Thanx, didnt know they had


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (9/1/17)

Todays vapemail. Two new setups. Loving them so far



*just have to note that this q-mini really is something special. Feels so good in my hand that i dont want to put it down, even when im not vaping

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Lovely @Jakey 
All the best with it
Looks really good
And the dotmod setup looks fantastic too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Todays vapemail. Two new setups. Loving them so far
> View attachment 81121
> 
> 
> *just have to note that this q-mini really is something special. Feels so good in my hand that i dont want to put it down, even when im not vaping



Looks awesome. Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (9/1/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Jakey
> All the best with it
> Looks really good
> And the dotmod setup looks fantastic too!


Thanks @Silver ivr been wanting a petri for so long now. Lets see if it lives up to the hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Thanks @Silver ivr been wanting a petri for so long now. Lets see if it lives up to the hype



Let us know how you find it!


----------



## Moosa86 (10/1/17)

A few days late to post this but anyways. Vape pick up from Sir Vape. Finally decided to try the serpent mini 25 and see whats the craze about. So far flavour is amazing. "Three" is not my cup of tea but loving "One". Havent tried the rest yet.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (10/1/17)

Let him whom has understanding recon the number of this page...

(Please excuse the side track)

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/17)

Moosa86 said:


> View attachment 81142
> 
> A few days late to post this but anyways. Vape pick up from Sir Vape. Finally decided to try the serpent mini 25 and see whats the craze about. So far flavour is amazing. "Three" is not my cup of tea but loving "One". Havent tried the rest yet.



Interested to see how you like Slug Juice... It's one of my favourite juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Interested to see how you like Slug Juice... It's one of my favourite juices!


Its def one of the better fruitloops/lemon cream vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (10/1/17)

AND ... The Melo III with a lovely @hands drip tip on ... HEAVEN ...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

Awesome vape mail @Richelo Killian 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (10/1/17)

Birthday present from the 'rents arrived today. Finally my first 2 battery Mod. 
A Galaxy Minikin Boost and batteries from @SirVape

Now to get that serpent 25 later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Birthday present from the 'rents arrived today. Finally my first 2 battery Mod.
> A Galaxy Minikin Boost and batteries from @SirVape
> View attachment 81159
> Now to get that serpent 25 later.



Enjoy @Paraddicted !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (10/1/17)

That minikin boost intrigues me!! @Paraddicted wats the biggest atty u can fit on that beaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> That minikin boost intrigues me!! @Paraddicted wats the biggest atty u can fit on that beaut



25mm aka Serpent Mini 25 max. Fits perfectly! Anything bigger no...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paraddicted (10/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> That minikin boost intrigues me!! @Paraddicted wats the biggest atty u can fit on that beaut



Like @Rob Fisher said 25mm with no overhang, which is why I went for this one to be able to fit the serpent 25.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (10/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Todays vapemail. Two new setups. Loving them so far
> View attachment 81121
> 
> 
> *just have to note that this q-mini really is something special. Feels so good in my hand that i dont want to put it down, even when im not vaping


@Jakey , that is serious kick ass.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (10/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Let him whom has understanding recon the number of this page...
> 
> (Please excuse the side track)
> 
> Cheers


The vape mail of the Beast!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn (10/1/17)

So excited, can't wait to get home...
Thank you @Maxxis , Lung Candy (Kindred V2) and @Throat Punch (Hadaly), great service and delivery from both.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby... Fasttech parcel...

Brushes to clean vape stuff with.



Hard to find bent tweezers... this are winners for wicking!



A couple of honeycomb drip tips... not bad...



Cleaning brush for the bottom of my hard to reach squonker bases.



Some El Cheap drip tips for mates.



Some more brushes for cleaning and then a Clone Goon to see if the drip tip fits the Sherman.



Yes the Goon Drip Tip fits the Sherman!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905 (10/1/17)

22 Goon clone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB1987 (10/1/17)

That setup looks brilliant @acorn !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/1/17)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (10/1/17)

SAVaper said:


> View attachment 81251


Ooh!! Some very yummy donuts!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/17)

Jp1905 said:


> 22 Goon clone?



24mm.


----------



## Akash (10/1/17)

Do share your views on the icare @SAVaper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (10/1/17)

Traded one of my for a leprechaun. Thanks @Caramia

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel (10/1/17)

Holy crap what's with the '666' posts today eeeeek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paraddicted (10/1/17)

Thank you Vape Cartel Greenside for the Serpent 25



Looks right at home

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tockit (10/1/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Thank you Vape Cartel Greenside for the Serpent 25
> View attachment 81263
> 
> 
> ...


Wooooooo look who's putting on their big girl panties. Nice setup and congratulations to graduating to dual battery setup. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paraddicted (10/1/17)

Tockit said:


> Wooooooo look who's putting on their big girl panties. Nice setup and congratulations to graduating to dual battery setup.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



Haha finally tho. Thank you. Double battery double coil.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (10/1/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Haha finally tho. Thank you. Double battery double coil.


Hey hey missy, just you go on and slow your role their. One step at a time now . I'm surprised we haven't seen pics yet of your first dual coil build. Is it you still trying to figure out how to fit the dual deck? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (10/1/17)

Finally pulled the trigger and got myself a big baby beast yesterday. Was looking for a tank that takes commercial coils and offer great flavour. I must say I'm impressed so far. Using the pre installed coil at the moment. 






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paraddicted (11/1/17)

Tockit said:


> Hey hey missy, just you go on and slow your role their. One step at a time now . I'm surprised we haven't seen pics yet of your first dual coil build. Is it you still trying to figure out how to fit the dual deck?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



Haha no the single deck is sitting in the box untouched. I unfortunately didn't take any pics, next time I'll post some for you to see. 

Let's not derail the thread anymore, hope you enjoying your big baby beast! It looks boss!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/1/17)

Cant wait to get home now -

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (11/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Cant wait to get home now -
> View attachment 81291


Oh my gosh @Chukin'Vape ! It looks like you're coming down with a bad stomach bug and need to leave ASAP!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (11/1/17)

International vape mail!
Whooohoooo

















His and hers Reo.... (or just his and his) hehe

Nah definitely his and hers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 19


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/17)

Major Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @jpzx12rturbo! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (11/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> International vape mail!
> Whooohoooo
> 
> 
> ...



geez @jpzx12rturbo great looking reo's (and with the unavailability of spares for reo's in S.A. you are well set up for a few years)

Very jealous!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (11/1/17)

Thank you guys


----------



## Silver (11/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> International vape mail!
> Whooohoooo
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, those look spectacular @jpzx12rturbo 
Wishing you guys all the best and many many happy vapes!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (11/1/17)

Small vape mail from noon clouds. Was dying to giv this baby a try! Let's wick it and c how it goes...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Akash (11/1/17)

Some awesome vape mail. Thanks @Richio, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa for hooking me up

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (11/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> International vape mail!
> Whooohoooo
> 
> 
> ...


We need a "Freaking Awesome" button on this forum! Damn! you are setting the standard high!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (11/1/17)

Thanks Bud!


----------



## SAVaper (12/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Ooh!! Some very yummy donuts!!!



Jip, have not had any in a while, so when I saw it I decided to get some.


----------



## SAVaper (12/1/17)

Akash said:


> Do share your views on the icare @SAVaper



So far I am really impressed.
Small tank (1.7ml) but I only fill it once in the morning and once at night.
The vape is very decent and satisfying to almost incredible for such a small device.
The flavour is decent to good and I like.
The size is absolutely perfect. It is the size of a lighter and fits into my breast pocket very comfortably. Nothing pulling my shirt down to my belly button.... 
The battery life is around 2 to 2.5 hours (I have not checked exactly), but it charges full in about an hour. So in between my smoke breaks I can charge it with a powerbank or a cable from my laptop. Charged it early morning yesterday, at around lunch and again when I got home. No big deal.

All in all an excellent purchase and could also be a great and economical starter kit. Not expensive and superb on the juice consumption.

Very happy so far.
I pif'ed one to a lady at work and convinced another to order one for her.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (12/1/17)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/17)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 81341



These are a real winner... but just a tip... don't touch the rod after firing the coil until it has cooled down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Spydro (12/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> These are a real winner... but just a tip... don't touch the rod after firing the coil until it has cooled down.



I see the tongue stuck out at me bro - back at you.  

That tip ladies and gentlemen, and the tongue is because I told him this morning that the first time I burned in the first coil on one this morning I got my fingers burned big time. I let it cool first, but not near long enough (I was using the rod by itself without the rubber holder). They hold the heat a l o n g time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! This time from Steam Tuners in Greece... Bell Caps and Drip Tips for my Hussar RTA's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (12/1/17)

I think @Rob Fisher shouldn't be allowed to post pictures of any of his Vape gear/mail….
It is causing people to go green and marriages to take strain due to FOMO

All who agrees say I

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## E.T. (12/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I think @Rob Fisher shouldn't be allowed to post pictures of any of his Vape gear/mail….
> It is causing people to go green and marriages to take strain due to FOMO
> 
> All who agrees say I



@jpzx12turbo same applies to you and your recent (^^*(&%( Reo mail!!!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I think @Rob Fisher shouldn't be allowed to post pictures of any of his Vape gear/mail….
> It is causing people to go green and marriages to take strain due to FOMO
> 
> All who agrees say I



Don't log on on Monday (or Tuesday)... I have an exciting parcel arriving....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (12/1/17)

E.T. said:


> @jpzx12turbo same applies to you and your recent (^^*(&%( Reo mail!!!


Touche…
Well played sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/1/17)

And this ladies and gents, Is how you build suspense.... 
Well done Oom Rob, you and @Silver have got that down. 
Last year, in the build-up to VapeCon, he had lots of practice 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (12/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't log on on Monday (or Tuesday)... I have an exciting parcel arriving....



Oooooh Noooo!!!

Rob if i may ask what do you do for a living? smuggle diamonds?
Because you sure as hell is making me bankrupt with all your awesome gear!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Oooooh Noooo!!!
> 
> Rob if i may ask what do you do for a living? smuggle diamonds?
> Because you sure as hell is making me bankrupt with all your awesome gear!



I'm just a poor pensioner... I retired a few years ago...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (12/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm just a poor pensioner... I retired a few years ago...


Typical Diamond smuggler talk ….

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm just a poor pensioner... I retired a few years ago...



OK maybe the poor part is a bit of a lie.. I still am a partner in a company I started more than a few years ago... I do go into work once a week on a Monday for a 1 hour management meeting. We do mobile technology for Vodacom.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (12/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK maybe the poor part is a bit of a lie.. I still am a partner in a company I started more than a few years ago... I do go into work once a week on a Monday for a 1 hour management meeting. We do mobile technology for Vodacom.


So not only do you have all the awesome gear…. You have a awesome job as well.

Well done sir!
I tip my hat to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> .. I do go into work once a week on a Monday for a 1 hour management meeting...


Why does one never see these type of jobs advertised?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/1/17)

Pulled the trigger

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (12/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Pulled the trigger
> View attachment 81396


What the...

But that's not a Smok @Sickboy77 ?!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/1/17)

Stosta said:


> What the...
> 
> But that's not a Smok @Sickboy77 ?!


it's my new asmosmok addiction

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (12/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Why does one never see these type of jobs advertised?


Because you work for those, they are not advertised lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The longest delivery time ever... Who knows what Aramex has been doing with this parcel since the 1st of Jan... but based on the double packing and open envelope my guess is they delivered it to the wrong spot on the planet... Aramex screws up again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The longest delivery time ever... Who knows what Aramex has been doing with this parcel since the 1st of Jan... but based on the double packing and open envelope my guess is they delivered it to the wrong spot on the planet... Aramex screws up again!
> View attachment 81416
> View attachment 81417



I am actually at a point where I prefer to order from vendors who offer the courier guy shipping. Even asked Flavour Mill to send my stuff with courier guy although it is economy service, rather than Aramex. 

Its just they are on the other side of the river and the bridge is so perilous that 50% of overnight parcels only reaches me over2nights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (12/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The longest delivery time ever... Who knows what Aramex has been doing with this parcel since the 1st of Jan... but based on the double packing and open envelope my guess is they delivered it to the wrong spot on the planet... Aramex screws up again!
> View attachment 81416
> View attachment 81417


Rob!!!

I await with baited breath for news about this Pine Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## snakevape (12/1/17)

@Sickboy77 Dude where did you get that drip tip for your SM25?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/1/17)

snakevape said:


> @Sickboy77 Dude where did you get that drip tip for your SM25?


It's from my OBS Engine


----------



## boxerulez (12/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> It's from my OBS Engine




Why have you not acquired an @hands driptip yet, maybe he can embedd S77 in it for you!!! Red on Black. Worth a try!


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/1/17)

so my search for an inexpensive squonker for running around let me to this yesterday...impressive performance at the price point

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Why have you not acquired an @hands driptip yet, maybe he can embedd S77 in it for you!!! Red on Black. Worth a try!


That would be pretty sweet hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (12/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> so my search for an inexpensive squonker for running around let me to this yesterday...impressive performance at the price point
> 
> View attachment 81420


That is one serious setup @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> so my search for an inexpensive squonker for running around let me to this yesterday...impressive performance at the price point
> 
> View attachment 81420


Ah, good to hear. Just ordered one for HRH to try and win back my Reo Mini.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/1/17)

Andre said:


> Ah, good to hear. Just ordered one for HRH to try and win back my Reo Mini.


@Andre the magnetic bottle bottom covers and bottles can be bought on fasttec...$6 for 20 bottles

thx to @GMacDiggity for the info

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (13/1/17)

My new toys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Some Clone Spinners to see what the fuss is all about... and then some Goon Tips...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some Clone Spinners to see what the fuss is all about... and then some Goon Tips...
> View attachment 81500



Where did you get those spinners from?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Where did you get those spinners from?



From 3FVape in China.


----------



## E.T. (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> From 3FVape in China.



Hi @Rob Fisher which shipping option do you use?


----------



## Raindance (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some Clone Spinners to see what the fuss is all about... and then some Goon Tips...
> View attachment 81500


Hi Rob, I'm probably going to feel silly hearing the answer but I can not for the life of me work out what those spinners are or are used for?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi Rob, I'm probably going to feel silly hearing the answer but I can not for the life of me work out what those spinners are or are used for?



You hold the center part of the spinner between your fingers which has a bearing and it spins around 

And.... Thats all it does

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (13/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi Rob, I'm probably going to feel silly hearing the answer but I can not for the life of me work out what those spinners are or are used for?



Per 3FVape: _This 3FVape Customized toy is great to help you quit smoking, relieve ADHD, obsessive-compulsive disorder, anxiety, posttraumatic stress disorder, and meditation and boredom;
A fun and easy way to increase focus and concentration while decreasing stress;
To design and create a high performance, multifunctional, customizable, and affordable fidget toy. lt is the unique fidget solution for all ages and fidgeting needs.
_
Let us know if it is fun to use @Rob Fisher , seems like it would be great for fiddling!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Per 3FVape: _This 3FVape Customized toy is great to help you quit smoking, relieve ADHD, obsessive-compulsive disorder, anxiety, posttraumatic stress disorder, and meditation and boredom;
> A fun and easy way to increase focus and concentration while decreasing stress;
> To design and create a high performance, multifunctional, customizable, and affordable fidget toy. lt is the unique fidget solution for all ages and fidgeting needs.
> _
> Let us know if it is fun to use @Rob Fisher , seems like it would be great for fiddling!



Generally if im bored i will watch a movie or pull out a G.I Joe and build a fort

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (13/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> You hold the center part of the spinner between your fingers which has a bearing and it spins around
> 
> And.... Thats all it does





GMacDiggity said:


> Per 3FVape: _This 3FVape Customized toy is great to help you quit smoking, relieve ADHD, obsessive-compulsive disorder, anxiety, posttraumatic stress disorder, and meditation and boredom;
> A fun and easy way to increase focus and concentration while decreasing stress;
> To design and create a high performance, multifunctional, customizable, and affordable fidget toy. lt is the unique fidget solution for all ages and fidgeting needs.
> _
> Let us know if it is fun to use @Rob Fisher , seems like it would be great for fiddling!



Thanks guys... I do not know how else to respond to that... I do feel rather silly as predicted. Thought they might be bases for some or other DIY mech mod called the 'Spinner' mech mod or something.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Thanks guys... I do not know how else to respond to that... I do feel rather silly as predicted. Thought they might be bases for some or other DIY mech mod called the 'Spinner' mech mod or something.



No stress i only found out 2 days ago what they are myself after someone posted a video of it on a whats app group.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

E.T. said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher which shipping option do you use?



I shipped via DHL... worked really well! Bit of a pain to message them after placing the order and then paying for the shipping... but it works.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Per 3FVape: _This 3FVape Customized toy is great to help you quit smoking, relieve ADHD, obsessive-compulsive disorder, anxiety, posttraumatic stress disorder, and meditation and boredom;
> A fun and easy way to increase focus and concentration while decreasing stress;
> To design and create a high performance, multifunctional, customizable, and affordable fidget toy. lt is the unique fidget solution for all ages and fidgeting needs.
> _
> Let us know if it is fun to use @Rob Fisher , seems like it would be great for fiddling!



All I can say is I'm glad I bought clones ones and not an authentic for like $200 plus which is what they sell for...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (13/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Generally if im bored i will watch a movie or pull out a G.I Joe and build a fort


I usually just play with Barbie... And we make Ken watch! Hehehe (evil laugh)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! This is an Epic one.


----------



## E.T. (13/1/17)

the viking?


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! This is an Epic one.
> View attachment 81504


?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Nice Drip Tip stand from Amazon!



Atty Stand also from Amazon!



Museum Wax to hold my Vape Goodies stable in the display case so when I bump the stand I don't have to rearrange everything again. 



Some Goon Style Tips



Another small stand for Atties



The Epic Part of this Vape Mail will show up in the HE Threads!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

E.T. said:


> the viking?
> 
> ?



No not the Viking Mythos... that will only leave the USA on Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Silver (13/1/17)

@Rob Fisher , i cant keep up with your vape mail posts!

Is this the parcel you said would be coming on Monday/Tuesday ?
Did it come early?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i cant keep up with your vape mail posts!
> 
> Is this the parcel you said would be coming on Monday/Tuesday ?
> Did it come early?



Yebo it came ahead of schedule Hi Ho @Silver... lucky connecting flights I guess!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/1/17)

Couple new tips

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I guess today has to be a record Vape Mail Day for me ever! 

Some big Gorilla bottles and some Gorilla battery cases.



Q Mini Baby! 



And the Serpent Alto to play with and see how it stack up against the SM25!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## E.T. (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I guess today has to be a record Vape Mail Day for me ever!
> 
> ...



jeez @Rob Fisher they have to make a separate thread for you (Rob's Mail) you are hogging the vape mail thread . you are going to have to sell some Reo's to make place for all you higher end mods

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi Rob, I'm probably going to feel silly hearing the answer but I can not for the life of me work out what those spinners are or are used for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Spydro (13/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some Clone Spinners to see what the fuss is all about... and then some Goon Tips...
> View attachment 81500



So now you're buying high tech worry stones and having them shipped all the way from China to SA. It's far easier and faster to just walk outside, look down and pick up any handy stone for free that will do the same thing. Save it for later or not as you chose, but they are available almost anywhere for instant use. Your very real affliction bro is CBD.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Quakes (13/1/17)

Finally got a Serpent mini 25!! Looking good on my Cricket!

Just testing it out now with a single alien and not to bad, but gona try 24 Ni80 tomorrow and see how it goes.

So far, not too bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## shaheed (13/1/17)

Been eyeing this mod for a while. Now which tank to go with it.

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Petrus (14/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


>



I promise you if I buy one of those spinners my wife will definitely tell me in straight afrikaans, dis nou die laaste kak.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Deckie (14/1/17)

Vape Mail... or rather Vape Gear collection. Thanks @method1 , absolute beaty.







Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Deckie (14/1/17)

Thank you Mr Porcupine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/1/17)

Deckie said:


> Vape Mail... or rather Vape Gear collection. Thanks @method1 , absolute beaty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81632
> ...


Lovely colour combo! Beauty!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/17)

Oh wow @Deckie !
That looks awesome

Looks different in your photos in the light - looks more colourful!
Enjoy


----------



## Deckie (14/1/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Deckie !
> That looks awesome
> 
> Looks different in your photos in the light - looks more colourful!
> Enjoy


Thanks @Silver . I was awe struck when I saw it first handed, in the sun it comes to life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Stocks of XXX were almost at Code Red status... but all lights are now green and all systems are go...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (16/1/17)

I don't know, I might be wrong....
So correct me if I am but .....
Something tells me you like XXX?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Stocks of XXX were almost at Code Red status... but all lights are now green and all systems are go...
> View attachment 81758
> View attachment 81759



This label is busy working on my nerves

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I don't know, I might be wrong....
> So correct me if I am but .....
> Something tells me you like XXX?



You are very intuitive @jpzx12rturbo!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> This label is busy working on my nerves
> View attachment 81767



Bwhahaha... Only saw that after the post... driving me to drink too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/1/17)

Just recieved this baby this morning. Snow wolf 200 plus

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Scouse45 (16/1/17)

@Kalashnikov give us ur thoughts on it pls bud and maybe a size comparison if possible bud was looking to pick this up looks stunning


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Kalashnikov give us ur thoughts on it pls bud and maybe a size comparison if possible bud was looking to pick this up looks stunning


Sure thing will do


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Kalashnikov give us ur thoughts on it pls bud and maybe a size comparison if possible bud was looking to pick this up looks stunning


Sorry bud i only have 1 device on me lol. But basically its the size of the original snow wolf mini which was single battery. Here is some pics next to a hohm slice. Which it is smaller then. Extreme finger print magnet of note.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (16/1/17)

That's perfect man wow looks so beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj (16/1/17)

Vape pickup from Atomix. Now to play around






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie (16/1/17)

Carlos creation extreme 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Richelo Killian (16/1/17)

Delivered on Friday already from eCiggies ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/17)

Paulie said:


> Carlos creation extreme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chicken Dinner @Paulie! Stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Stocks of XXX were almost at Code Red status... but all lights are now green and all systems are go...
> View attachment 81758
> View attachment 81759



That is just awesome @Rob Fisher !
Enough XXX to see you through about a week or two?
hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Paulie said:


> Carlos creation extreme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow @Paulie - it does look very beautiful!
You have to tell us more about it once you've had a chance to get acquainted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/1/17)

HRH recently annexed my Reo Mini. To try and win it back, I ordered her a Pico Squeeze (thank you to @Vapers Corner). After setup I am very impressed. Just a bit wider than a Reo Mini, but more than double the juice capacity and takes an 18650 battery as opposed to a 18500 for a Reo Mini. She much prefers the squonking action as a precious finger nail need no longer be involved. She prefers the rounded sides of the Pico.

Am afraid, however, that one of my OL16s is lost forever!

For the price the Pico Squeeze sure is a winner.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (16/1/17)

Andre said:


> HRH recently annexed my Reo Mini. To try and win it back, I ordered her a Pico Squeeze (thank you to @Vapers Corner). After setup I am very impressed. Just a bit wider than a Reo Mini, but more than double the juice capacity and takes an 18650 battery as opposed to a 18500 for a Reo Mini. She much prefers the squonking action as a precious finger nail need no longer be involved. She prefers the rounded sides of the Pico.
> 
> Am afraid, however, that one of my OL16s is lost forever!
> 
> For the price the Pico Squeeze sure is a winner.



It's a little pocket rocket , I'v been touting it all along  
Nice and cheap for any intro into squonking ...... like the step down function if battery becomes low tells me instantly when my batt is dropping .....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/1/17)

Andre said:


> HRH recently annexed my Reo Mini. To try and win it back, I ordered her a Pico Squeeze (thank you to @Vapers Corner). After setup I am very impressed. Just a bit wider than a Reo Mini, but more than double the juice capacity and takes an 18650 battery as opposed to a 18500 for a Reo Mini. She much prefers the squonking action as a precious finger nail need no longer be involved. She prefers the rounded sides of the Pico.
> 
> Am afraid, however, that one of my OL16s is lost forever!
> 
> For the price the Pico Squeeze sure is a winner.



How about getting the kangertech dripbox 2 from VK. then you will have a regulated squonker and its pretty cheap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> How about getting the kangertech dripbox 2 from VK. then you will have a regulated squonker and its pretty cheap



Or just buy three more Pico Squeezas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (16/1/17)

Think i got my wire supplies in order for the year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Derkster_122 (16/1/17)

Big big thanks to @Sickboy77 for the goodies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Akash (16/1/17)

@Andre @Daniel i had my squeeze auto fire on me yesterday and now the button does not respond. Pretty much a paper weight right now

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/1/17)

Akash said:


> @Andre @Daniel i had my squeeze auto fire on me yesterday and now the button does not respond. Pretty much a paper weight right now


thx @Akash need to watch this..samsung, ford and now eleaf!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akash (16/1/17)

Lmfao bro @incredible_hullk can you imagine my panic when this happened

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (16/1/17)

Andre said:


> HRH recently annexed my Reo Mini. To try and win it back, I ordered her a Pico Squeeze (thank you to @Vapers Corner). After setup I am very impressed. Just a bit wider than a Reo Mini, but more than double the juice capacity and takes an 18650 battery as opposed to a 18500 for a Reo Mini. She much prefers the squonking action as a precious finger nail need no longer be involved. She prefers the rounded sides of the Pico.
> 
> Am afraid, however, that one of my OL16s is lost forever!
> 
> For the price the Pico Squeeze sure is a winner.


@Andre , I mentioned in a previous post, the pico is surely a winner. Most of the UK squonking community got one in their arsenal. I am glad you lost your OL16....hehehe. I see Odis is bringing out a 16mm single coil atty, it surely is going to be a winner, keep that in mind. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jp1905 (16/1/17)

Some vape "pick up" mail I found for @DirtyD the PNA specials I referred to elsewhere on the forum before.






Kak expensive






Made in China,Keep in cool dry place.
Works lekke anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Polar (16/1/17)

Vape mail from www.lung-candy.co.za. Excited to try the Rayon... Anyone know if it needs to be boiled first? 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (16/1/17)

Polar said:


> Vape mail from www.lung-candy.co.za. Excited to try the Rayon... Anyone know if it needs to be boiled first?
> View attachment 81861
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No, you can use it as is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Andre said:


> HRH recently annexed my Reo Mini. To try and win it back, I ordered her a Pico Squeeze (thank you to @Vapers Corner). After setup I am very impressed. Just a bit wider than a Reo Mini, but more than double the juice capacity and takes an 18650 battery as opposed to a 18500 for a Reo Mini. She much prefers the squonking action as a precious finger nail need no longer be involved. She prefers the rounded sides of the Pico.
> 
> Am afraid, however, that one of my OL16s is lost forever!
> 
> For the price the Pico Squeeze sure is a winner.



Thanks for this @Andre 
When you get a chance would you mind taking a photo of the Reo Mini next to the Pico Squeeze


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

KZOR said:


> Think i got my wire supplies in order for the year.
> 
> View attachment 81836



Lots of wire
Congrats @KZOR !

You missing 26g NI80?
Hehe


----------



## Taytay (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Stocks of XXX were almost at Code Red status... but all lights are now green and all systems are go...
> View attachment 81758
> View attachment 81759


 that second label must be removed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (16/1/17)

Akash said:


> @Andre @Daniel i had my squeeze auto fire on me yesterday and now the button does not respond. Pretty much a paper weight right now


Sounds like another tactile switch gone on early retirement, they can be replaced if you have some soldering skills.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (16/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for this @Andre
> When you get a chance would you mind taking a photo of the Reo Mini next to the Pico Squeeze


Here you go @Silver:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Akash (16/1/17)

No skillz whatsoever @blujeenz. Will take it back to the vendor n see whats the outcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/17)

Andre said:


> Here you go @Silver:



Thanks @Andre
Quite amazing how small the Squeeze is!
This is now tempting me big time for an out and about squonker with more battery life and juice than the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Quite amazing how small the Squeeze is!
> This is now tempting me big time for an out and about squonker with more battery life and juice than the Reo Mini


best r650 you will spend @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (17/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Quite amazing how small the Squeeze is!
> This is now tempting me big time for an out and about squonker with more battery life and juice than the Reo Mini


That's it, I'm pulling the trigger on a Pico squeeze. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## E.T. (17/1/17)

Thank @Lee the Hadaly is basically new, great guy to deal with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lee (17/1/17)

Thanks @E.T. 
Must say.... record delivery time for aramex... pleasure doing business with you as well!
Enjoy the Hadaly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (17/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Stocks of XXX were almost at Code Red status... but all lights are now green and all systems are go...
> View attachment 81758
> View attachment 81759



A lot of X's gave their life for these. 
Let's see, 1800mls... so about a 3 week supply, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (17/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Quite amazing how small the Squeeze is!
> This is now tempting me big time for an out and about squonker with more battery life and juice than the Reo Mini



DO EEEEET! Will be ironic to see a R1k+ atty like the OL16 on a R600 mod hehe ..... 

Look it's not as 'sturdy' as the Reo , but hell for the price I can buy almost three for the price of a Reo alone , just saying.
I'll be buying more soon , waiting for payday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/1/17)

Daniel said:


> DO EEEEET! Will be ironic to see a R1k+ atty like the OL16 on a R600 mod hehe .....
> 
> Look it's not as 'sturdy' as the Reo , but hell for the price I can buy almost three for the price of a Reo alone , just saying.
> I'll be buying more soon , waiting for payday



Very tempting @Daniel - i must admit
I have a spare RM2 that is my backup in case one of my other RM2s kick the bucket.
That spare RM2 could find a nice home on this. 
But it would also be nice to try out the OL16 on it - lol on the price difference.
For me its not really about the price or that its cheaper - its just that the Squeeze seems so nice and compact - and might just make a great portable solution for out and about.

I have massive fondness for my Reo Mini - but the 18500 battery and the small juice capacity do let it down quite a bit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/17)

Spydro said:


> A lot of X's gave their life for these.
> Let's see, 1800mls... so about a 3 week supply, right?



That's about right.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## De_Stroyer (17/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some Clone Spinners to see what the fuss is all about... and then some Goon Tips...
> View attachment 81500



If you decide to sell one, please, please let me know. i have been buidling my own with 3d printers and bearings from chairs haha
would love a proper one to template with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (17/1/17)

This mod is ALL @Rob Fisher fault, and his address has been handed over to my wife! 





AND .... BEST juice on the planet for me!!! @Mike Noggy Rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> This mod is ALL @Rob Fisher fault, and his address has been handed over to my wife!
> 
> View attachment 81922
> View attachment 81920
> ...



Just as well I live in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia... 

You will love the mod and the battery life!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Richelo Killian (17/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just as well I live in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia...
> 
> You will love the mod and the battery life!





Loving it so far, BUT, the iPhone app is CRAP!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (17/1/17)

Silver said:


> Very tempting @Daniel - i must admit
> I have a spare RM2 that is my backup in case one of my other RM2s kick the bucket.
> That spare RM2 could find a nice home on this.
> But it would also be nice to try out the OL16 on it - lol on the price difference.
> ...


@Silver I would give it a go but I'm desperately trying to control myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/1/17)

Now I can finish the mods to my already modded Reo.At least these don't leak like the new improved version.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Deadz (17/1/17)

Some Juice courtesy of Vapour Chem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Polar (17/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Now I can finish the mods to my already modded Reo.At least these don't leak like the new improved version.
> View attachment 81925


So that's why modmaker.co.uk is out of stock on squonk gear... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/1/17)

Polar said:


> So that's why modmaker.co.uk is out of stock on squonk gear...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Nope! I ordered these last year but my mates been messing about.
I like the look of the varitube BF 510.Too many of the FD creations leak,this version seems Ok though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

another goon and some colour caps and batts from @Throat Punch

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Richelo Killian (17/1/17)

Second delivery today, and MORE because of @Rob Fisher !

Except for the Baby Beast, which is a replacement for a faulty tank. Thanks @ Vape Club!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (17/1/17)

Juicy Joe's FTMFW

Every single time I have ordered from them they amaze me!

My first vape mail for 2017

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Polar (17/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Nope! I ordered these last year but my mates been messing about.
> I like the look of the varitube BF 510.Too many of the FD creations leak,this version seems Ok though.


Ordered a V5 bf and the V4 ultimate from fat daddy himself... Planning a regulated build so me be mighty upset if they be Leak'n! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate (17/1/17)

Polar said:


> Ordered a V5 bf and the V4 ultimate from fat daddy himself... Planning a regulated build so me be mighty upset if they be Leak'n!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Good luck with a) actually getting them (between USPS and SAPO its a lottery and b) Getting what you order.
Don't know about the V4 Ultimate but the V5 (with the red ring in the deck) is a useless piece of ***** All the ones I've used have leaked.
The original V4 is normally pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Akash (17/1/17)

Some awesome clones to test out from @Larry what an awesome guy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (17/1/17)

Akash said:


> Some awesome clones to test out from @Larry what an awesome guy!
> View attachment 81945


Please do share how that Kayfun performs.... Have one incoming as well....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akash (17/1/17)

@Daniel its still early days but it seems really well made. i have the flu so my taste is not on point. A really dense vape though. Im not too sure who's the manufacturer of this clone but everything is well machined. Will give more thoughts once my taste fully returns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

Daniel said:


> Please do share how that Kayfun performs.... Have one incoming as well....


@Daniel i enjoy the kayfun v5...alot looser than other kayfuns so more of a slightly restricted dtl experience. flavour for me is on point. some insert a clapton coil mandrel in the airflow to restrict it...not sure but i sure a post on the forum abt it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (17/1/17)

@incredible_hullk @Daniel if i recall correctly the clapton restrictor tutorial was done by @blujeenz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (17/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Daniel i enjoy the kayfun v5...alot looser than other kayfuns so more of a slightly restricted dtl experience. flavour for me is on point. some insert a clapton coil mandrel in the airflow to restrict it...not sure but i sure a post on the forum abt it


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-5-mtl-mod.t28710/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richelo Killian (18/1/17)

OK! It's on like Donkey Kong!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just as well I live in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia...
> 
> You will love the mod and the battery life!


sorry uncle @Rob Fisher the disagree button is on the same airspace as where i swipe...disagree undone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (18/1/17)

First up another tank trade with @Stosta to try out the stm with rayon, have to say its incredible! Also he couldnt help himself to add some countless premium samples to try out as well as some various coils. Thanks man!



I would also like to make a special mention of @Yusuf Cape Vaper , I ordered one 100ml raspberry slushee and due to Aramex being incompetent of late my order was delayed for quite some time, so he added in 2 more 100ml flavours completely free of charge! I am still speechless...all I can say is expect great things from Coil Empire this year, the juices are great! Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## foGGyrEader (18/1/17)

Went for the Geekvape Tsunami 24 RDA, only reason is because they were honest and sharp with their tech support, which was basically it can be necessary to sometimes veer slightly off from the normal TCR with their SS wire when necessary. Otherwise, freakin awesome tank, great flavour. Love Geekvape SS 316 for my TC coils, last forever.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

Early morning vapemail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

Eish, more vapemail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## xRuan (19/1/17)

Vape maaaail!! Got myself the RX.. Oh wait, I mean the Smoant Battlestar 200w! Seen RIPTrippers using it in basically all his videos, and wow I'm impressed! Not a familiar SA brand, but the build quality is impressive. Love the Copper finish. Thank you @Sir Vape @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  Epsilon Mirage Mod!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (19/1/17)

Ok @Rob Fisher now to me that one looks different class wow. Give us some feedback when u hav tested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Ok @Rob Fisher now to me that one looks different class wow. Give us some feedback when u hav tested



Beautiful wood and really well made... just a pity it's a DNA40.


----------



## Stosta (19/1/17)

My side of the tank exchange with @Schnappie ...




The Serpent Sub and some juices to try! This ADV Gold is great, and needless to say the Wieners are delicious, we really are spoilt here! The tank has amazing flavour with the Subtank RBA in it, but the airflow is just slightly too big for me. Keen to see what it does outside of my standard build!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (19/1/17)

I went all ape at Sir Vape......you see what I did there

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Black Rose mode with matching drip tip. Damn this is a pretty and really well made mod!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10 | Creative 1


----------



## Taytay (19/1/17)

My first dripper  on the right is my trusty pico/serpent combo and on the left the new pink pico and sapor v2 that arrived today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Scouse45 (19/1/17)

Ok @Rob Fisher thats the best looking of the lot! Also dna40?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Ok @Rob Fisher thats the best looking of the lot! Also dna40?



Yebo... but the finish and the matching drip makes it a real keeper!


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo... but the finish and the matching drip makes it a real keeper!



I've been wondering, why do these people making HE mods not break the bank on a DNA75 at least? Surely not a space issue as most are relatively bulky to start

Definitely the best one yet, lovely wood and resin finish on that.


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> I've been wondering, why do these people making HE mods not break the bank on a DNA75 at least? Surely not a space issue as most are relatively bulky to start
> 
> Definitely the best one yet, lovely wood and resin finish on that.



Because you only paying $400 for it , a dna 75 board would rob them from their big profit margins

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Black Rose mode with matching drip tip. Damn this is a pretty and really well made mod!
> View attachment 82187
> View attachment 82188
> View attachment 82189
> ...



My gosh Rob that looks awesome!
Two mods in one day !
I can't keep up !
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> I've been wondering, why do these people making HE mods not break the bank on a DNA75 at least? Surely not a space issue as most are relatively bulky to start
> 
> Definitely the best one yet, lovely wood and resin finish on that.



Because when it was made the only chip available was the DNA40.

All the brand new mods are DNA60, DNA75 and the YiHi 350J V2 chip set.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Because when it was made the only chip available was the DNA40.
> 
> All the brand new mods are DNA60, DNA75 and the YiHi 350J V2 chip set.



Right, makes more sense then!! 

Lovely mod


----------



## Schnappie (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Black Rose mode with matching drip tip. Damn this is a pretty and really well made mod!
> View attachment 82187
> View attachment 82188
> View attachment 82189
> ...


That really is something else, I dont envy easily but now I do! Beautiful setup @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Black Rose mode with matching drip tip. Damn this is a pretty and really well made mod!
> View attachment 82187
> View attachment 82188
> View attachment 82189
> ...


super super sexy @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (19/1/17)

@Rob Fisher, the Americans got the saying "Go big or go home" I love your mods, work of art. With tanks like the Skyline and Hussar that DNA 40 board is top notch, you won't vape over 30 watts. Enjoy every moment, you worked hard and must enjoy every moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (19/1/17)

Got some massive massive vape Mail today from vcorp vaping.... Ok maybe not so massive, actually bloody tiny!! But wow jus wow!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre (19/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Got some massive massive vape Mail today from vcorp vaping.... Ok maybe not so massive, actually bloody tiny!! But wow jus wow!
> View attachment 82223
> View attachment 82225
> View attachment 82226
> ...


Stunning. Congrats. Tell us more...do not see it on vcorp's website.


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/1/17)

Andre said:


> Stunning. Congrats. Tell us more...do not see it on vcorp's website.



https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/products/advkenayana60wkit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (19/1/17)

@Andre this little thing is too cool. Soon as he got them in I said send me one. The whole kit for a great pride. Internal battery obviously not very powerful but for me this is more off an errand boy and pocket rocket and I reckon a little collectors piece. Nice restriction on the airflow, very good flavour but the best is the look and feel of the mod. Such a nice finish. Love this little thing. Think I'll name him Charlie hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/17)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, the Americans got the saying "Go big or go home" I love your mods, work of art. With tanks like the Skyline and Hussar that DNA 40 board is top notch, you won't vape over 30 watts. Enjoy every moment, you worked hard and must enjoy every moment.



Agree....

Live hard, play hard uncle @Rob Fisher .
Your meuseum has many amazing pieces, when i come down to durbs angain uncle Rob you have to invite me over to see your beautiful collection.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (19/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree....
> 
> Live hard, play hard uncle @Rob Fisher .
> Your meuseum has many amazing pieces, when i come down to durbs angain uncle Rob you have to invite me over to see your beautiful collection.


Beautiful mod @Rob Fisher .. now we need a photo of your whole stab wood collection please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

Just a quick cell phone pic... will take proper pics in the next few days... just waiting for another mod to arrive...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The Estoque YiHi350 mod also arrived today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Estoque YiHi350 mod also arrived today!
> View attachment 82234
> View attachment 82235
> View attachment 82236
> ...



That is a beautiful mod uncle Rob, i love how you can see the beautiful wood grain on it.
Wish you many happy vapes on that beaut...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (19/1/17)

@Rob Fisher ooh a 26650 mod with a yihi chip. Niice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/17)

And serial number 007 - James Bond mod approved my MI6.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel (19/1/17)

From a functional stand point the Estoque is probably going to outshine the other new arrivals me thinks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Estoque YiHi350 mod also arrived today!
> View attachment 82234
> View attachment 82235
> View attachment 82236
> ...


Wow, that's frikken gorgeous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (19/1/17)

Very nice Rob . Very nice indeed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (19/1/17)

Your collection looks beautiful Oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Got some massive massive vape Mail today from vcorp vaping.... Ok maybe not so massive, actually bloody tiny!! But wow jus wow!
> View attachment 82223
> View attachment 82225
> View attachment 82226
> ...



That is a very sexy setup. Wow. I do now have massive FOMO jealousy. May the setup give you lots of happy puffs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Andre this little thing is too cool. Soon as he got them in I said send me one. The whole kit for a great pride. Internal battery obviously not very powerful but for me this is more off an errand boy and pocket rocket and I reckon a little collectors piece. Nice restriction on the airflow, very good flavour but the best is the look and feel of the mod. Such a nice finish. Love this little thing. Think I'll name him Charlie hahaha



That is such a cute cool mod @Scouse45 
Charlie, lol

If you have a Pico, can you tell us how it compares in size and how it feels in the hand versus the Pico?


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Estoque YiHi350 mod also arrived today!
> View attachment 82234
> View attachment 82235
> View attachment 82236
> ...



My word @Rob Fisher !
Was that three mods yesterday??? !!!

This one looks beautiful. Am sure you will appreciate the 26650?

By the way, what tank is on top? Is that the Hussar or the Skyline?


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a quick cell phone pic... will take proper pics in the next few days... just waiting for another mod to arrive...
> 
> View attachment 82233



I was going to say one stab wood for each day of the week
Then I counted 

What a collection Rob!!
I sense a new display cabinet in the not too distant future, lol

Which are your top three favourites if i may ask?


----------



## andro (20/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a quick cell phone pic... will take proper pics in the next few days... just waiting for another mod to arrive...
> 
> View attachment 82233
> [/QUOTE
> @Rob Fisher when you have time can you post a photo of the second mod from the left witht he tank setup etc . ? lovely color


----------



## gdigitel (20/1/17)

That be the Hussar @Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (20/1/17)

Soon you will know the Skyline intimately you lucky fish, @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> Soon you will know the Skyline intimately you lucky fish, @Silver



Lol, thanks @gdigitel
I am looking forward to seeing how it compares to my mighty Lemo1 for my Strawberry Ice blend
Sshhhh, dont tell Rob I am going to be comparing it to something that was used in the day of Jan van Riebeek!

And of course how it compares to my other gear over time...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/17)

Silver said:


> My word @Rob Fisher !
> Was that three mods yesterday??? !!!
> 
> This one looks beautiful. Am sure you will appreciate the 26650?
> ...



The tank on the Estoque is the Hussar... it has the an add on cap (called the radiator)... and yes technically the Estoque is best of the three today with it's YiHi 350 chip and 26650 battery but the one I gravitate to is the Black Rose with it's matching drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/1/17)

whooohoo dna squonker in hand... and some batt cases

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/17)

@andro the second mod from the left is an Axis M17 with the OBS Engine on top. It's my least favourite mod because I have had to use superglue to keep it together because the screws inside have caused the resin to break... I know I should have sent it in for them to fix but I was so annoyed when I got it that the faceplate was skew and when I tried to fix it I realised that the 510 was loose as well... I grabbed the superglue and gave it horns... I swopped two really nice mods for it and I can only assume the person I swapped it with was unaware of the issues.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/17)

Silver said:


> I was going to say one stab wood for each day of the week
> Then I counted
> 
> What a collection Rob!!
> ...



Hi Ho @Silver that's a hard question to answer because they are all special to me me in one way or another... but let me try rank my top 3.

Special mention has to be made of my blue Woodvil because that block of wood I sent to Rob at Reosmods and he made that one especially for me.

My number one mod has to be the *Hellfire Phantom* (2nd from the right) because it not only looks good but the british engineering is just so perfect and it's driven by my favorite chipset and that's the YiHi 250J V2.

I guess second may be the Carlos Creation Extreme (3rd from the right) because the woodwork is just outstanding and I love that colour.

And 3rd the Black Rose (despite the DNA40) (7th from the right) inside because the hybrid resin/stab wood is just so stunning and it's really small and comfortable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher
I had to post your lineup pic in your post so I could see without having to scroll!
Lovely, just lovely

Are your top three all 26650 mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> I had to post your lineup pic in your post so I could see without having to scroll!
> Lovely, just lovely
> 
> Are your top three all 26650 mods?



Nope only the Carlos Creation is 26650... the other two are single 18650's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (20/1/17)

Silver said:


> That is such a cute cool mod @Scouse45
> Charlie, lol
> 
> If you have a Pico, can you tell us how it compares in size and how it feels in the hand versus the Pico?


I don't hav a pico on me @Silver but I got my trusty old broken down kangertech for a comparison

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver that's a hard question to answer because they are all special to me me in one way or another... but let me try rank my top 3.
> 
> Special mention has to be made of my blue Woodvil because that block of wood I sent to Rob at Reosmods and he made that one especially for me.
> 
> ...



I still love that athena mod. That just suits my color and size preference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (20/1/17)

Vape mail today

Smart Nlpwm mod 
Psyclone Hadaly Rda

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> I don't hav a pico on me @Silver but I got my trusty old broken down kangertech for a comparison
> View attachment 82287
> 
> 
> View attachment 82288



Thanks @Scouse45 
Wow, its small
Just measured the Pico now. Its 6 cm tall, so about the same height.
But the Pico is a bit narrower I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Scouse45
> Wow, its small
> Just measured the Pico now. Its 6 cm tall, so about the same height.
> But the Pico is a bit narrower I think.



I think the Pico is more of a out and about mod.
If you drop it will probably just cause a nic here and there.
That new adveken mod is made entirely from Resin , if it drops i dont think it will hold up as well as the pico.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/17)

But the adveken does look really good.
And should be a good seller at the price its coming in.


----------



## Scouse45 (20/1/17)

In the hand it is definitely smaller the the pico @Silver its 24 in width but much shorter in depth if that makes sense. Similar to the original nugget. I won't lie I've had it in my top pocket all day and haven't even noticed it!! Amazing!! But yes one serious drop may mess Charlie up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (20/1/17)

Had my 1st delivery from Czech Republic.
So I started mixing again














Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## boxerulez (20/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I swopped two really nice mods for it and I can only assume the person I swapped it with was unaware of the issues.




Was that swop 2x Kodamas for the 1x broken mod??? That is really disappointing maaaaan.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Was that swop 2x Kodamas for the 1x broken mod??? That is really disappointing maaaaan.



1 x Kodama and 1 x Minkin.


----------



## boxerulez (20/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1 x Kodama and 1 x Minkin.


That is just saaaad. 






In other news... Gearbest on top form...only 6 weeks in hand. And aquired the Merlin and a Tsunami 22 in matching black yesterday just for this mod.

Really cool mod.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vapington (20/1/17)

Thnaks to @KieranD and @BigGuy for this setup

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Derkster_122 (20/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> That is just saaaad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome looking mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (20/1/17)

Have had some vapemail come this month that I am putting through the paces before I mention them on the forum. The first stand out in the crowd so far...

Included in that package was a Hadaly RDA and an accessory Ultem DT. I will post my take on it in the appropriate Hadaly thread shortly...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/17)

Picked this up today from @incredible_hullk , was great meeting you bud. He is a really nice guy thanks for the Mod bud, shes as good as new.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Picked this up today from @incredible_hullk , was great meeting you bud. He is a really nice guy thanks for the Mod bud, shes as good as new.
> 
> View attachment 82343


sweet @Clouds4Days u know where i am now..u in the area pop on over

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (20/1/17)

Had to jump on the bandwagon flavor on this atty is spot on thanks vape cartel greenside

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus (20/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Had to jump on the bandwagon flavor on this atty is spot on thanks vape cartel greenside
> View attachment 82348


Wow @Jakey ,perfect setup. What is your thoughts on the SX Mini.......damn I must pull the trigger. And yes the Hadaly is a flavour beast.


----------



## Jakey (20/1/17)

Petrus said:


> Wow @Jakey ,perfect setup. What is your thoughts on the SX Mini.......damn I must pull the trigger. And yes the Hadaly is a flavour beast.


Ive had all the previous versions of the sx, for me this is the best of the lot, same (apart from bluetooth) to the chip on the original q-class but i find the battery life to be about 20% better. 

The real winner with the q-mini is the form factor and weight, it feels great in-hand and its really light. If you able to buy one, i say do it.


----------



## Petrus (20/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Ive had all the previous versions of the sx, for me this is the best of the lot, same (apart from bluetooth) to the chip on the original q-class but i find the battery life to be about 20% better.
> 
> The real winner with the q-mini is the form factor and weight, it feels great in-hand and its really light. If you able to buy one, i say do it.


I am thinking of trying the tank thing again. @Rob Fisher got me thinking of a SX Mini and a Hussar. I think it will be a killer combo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/17)

Petrus said:


> I am thinking of trying the tank thing again. @Rob Fisher got me thinking of a SX Mini and a Hussar. I think it will be a killer combo.



Yes it would be @Petrus... just one issue with the SX-Q Mini... I think it will scratch really easily.. it even marks a little when holding two mods in one hand moving from the car to the office...

Just get the Hussar first because it will run on any mod... and then save for a Hellfire Phantom... a Phantom with a Skyline or Hussar on top is what I consider to be the be the perfect setup... yes they both expensive but nowhere near as expensive as some of the stuff... the combo will set you back around R10,000 with shipping... but will you love the setup.

But just get the Hussar first to make sure you like it... if you don't you can sell it in an instant... if you do like it then you can search for the mod of your dreams.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (20/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it would be @Petrus... just one issue with the SX-Q Mini... I think it will scratch really easily.. it even marks a little when holding two mods in one hand moving from the car to the office...
> 
> Just get the Hussar first because it will run on any mod... and then save for a Hellfire Phantom... a Phantom with a Skyline or Hussar on top is what I consider to be the be the perfect setup... yes they both expensive but nowhere near as expensive as some of the stuff... the combo will set you back around R10,000 with shipping... but will you love the setup.
> 
> But just get the Hussar first to make sure you like it... if you don't you can sell it in an instant... if you do like it then you can search for the mod of your dreams.


Thanks @Rob Fisher , back to the drawing board. Do you use the single coil deck?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/17)

Petrus said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , back to the drawing board. Do you use the single coil deck?



Single Coil... for me that's utopia!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (20/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Single Coil... for me that's utopia!


Now I must wait for stock. Intaste out of stock


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/17)

Petrus said:


> Now I must wait for stock. Intaste out of stock



All Hussar agents worldwide are normally out of stock... I have some Hussars coming from Netherlands, USA, Malaysia and Switzerland... do you want me to try source one for you on my cyber travels?


----------



## Cobrali (20/1/17)

Todays Vapemail!


And pick up after work!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance (21/1/17)

Yesterday's vapemail from Sir Vape.
2 x genuine HG2, 2 x battery cases, 1 x Geek Vape Ammit RTA and something extra, The Duchess tester.




Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (21/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Yesterday's vapemail from Sir Vape.
> 2 x genuine HG2, 2 x battery cases, 1 x Geek Vape Ammit RTA and something extra, The Duchess tester.
> View attachment 82365
> 
> ...



I am SO tempted by that Ammit! BUT .. Have seen some mixed reviews. Can you please PM me how you find it after a few days of serious vaping on it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (21/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> I am SO tempted by that Ammit! BUT .. Have seen some mixed reviews. Can you please PM me how you find it after a few days of serious vaping on it!


Thinking of doing a review, possibly tomorrow sometime. So far I'm chuffed. Bear in mind my happy place is single coil at medium resistance. For now I can say that I wish it was a 24/25 diameter tank, but that is a minor issue. Will tag you on the review if my memory allows.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (21/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Thinking of doing a review, possibly tomorrow sometime. So far I'm chuffed. Bear in mind my happy place is single coil at medium resistance. For now I can say that I wish it was a 24/25 diameter tank, but that is a minor issue. Will tag you on the review if my memory allows.
> 
> Regards



That is my happy place as well, so, no issue. Looking forward to the review!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (21/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> I don't hav a pico on me @Silver but I got my trusty old broken down kangertech for a comparison
> View attachment 82287
> 
> 
> View attachment 82288


Gold serpent mini or dotmod rda would look good on there.


----------



## Cobrali (21/1/17)

Complife battlefield with CSMNT! Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/17)

Cobrali said:


> Complife battlefield with CSMNT! Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Saw that yesterday bud. Very nice .
Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (21/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Saw that yesterday bud. Very nice .
> Enjoy bud


Thanks man! It is an awesome mod and dripper set!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/17)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks man! It is an awesome mod and dripper set!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Now you just need a nice black tip to blackout the entire setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/1/17)

Some vape mail I received about two weeks ago that I have been putting through the paces... three new to me Merlin Mini RTA's in Black, SS and the Gold Edition.

Will post my thoughts about them on the Merlin Mini RTA thread shortly.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/17)

Best way to start a Monday morning




ONI DNA 133
HG2's
Bottles and battery cases

Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR (23/1/17)

Some tips from my m8 @hands

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/1/17)

Vape mail

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Deckie (23/1/17)

Here at last ... Skyline & Hussar.. I'll play later - it's Monday & the work is piled up in front of me. Got a few accessories for them as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/17)

Deckie said:


> Here at last ... Skyline & Hussar.. I'll play later - it's Monday & the work is piled up in front of me. Got a few accessories for the as well.
> View attachment 82599



Oh wow @Deckie! Just wow... I can't wait to see how you go with them... different class! Congrats!We need feedback... and lots of it... and pics galore!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (23/1/17)

@Deckie you just killed it with that epic haul. Enjoy your HE goodies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/1/17)

Thats Hussar is a beaut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh (23/1/17)

Juice vape mail

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/1/17)

international vape mail!!!!

bombertech bf rdta and bf rda...and a free pen and landyard

seriously impressed 2 day delivery for $10

thx for the bombertech thread @Daniel ..looks like winners

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> international vape mail!!!!
> 
> bombertech bf rdta and bf rda...and a free pen and landyard
> 
> ...


 Sho, thats some solid service!

Hope you enjoy them, they look like some really interesting atty's. Let us know what you think of them! Very tempted by that, and for $10 shipping thats not much worse than local!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (23/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> international vape mail!!!!
> 
> bombertech bf rdta and bf rda...and a free pen and landyard
> 
> ...


No worries boet expect a review soon....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (23/1/17)

Finally its here! CONSVR mech mod Clone from 3VFAPE. Awesome quality for a Clone. Hits hard and looks sexy as hell!

Karma RDA running a single staged alien (26x3/34gN80/26g Kanthal) 0.17ohm

Happy days! 






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Replacement parts to fix the Hurricane V2 RTA direct from e-Phoenix in Switzerland.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (24/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Replacement parts to fix the Hurricane V2 RTA direct from e-Phoenix in Switzerland.
> View attachment 82740


Is there something wrong with me that I spent a strangely large amount of time looking at those cool little tubs they came in?

How are these going to "fix" the Hurricane for you Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (24/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> international vape mail!!!!
> 
> bombertech bf rdta and bf rda...and a free pen and landyard
> 
> ...


@incredible_hullk How are you finding these?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Is there something wrong with me that I spent a strangely large amount of time looking at those cool little tubs they came in?
> 
> How are these going to "fix" the Hurricane for you Rob?



Hehehe (yes there is something wrong with you )... the fix will stop the juice flow control ring from just spinning free... will fit it and report back later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/1/17)

Dietz said:


> How are you finding these?


@Dietz they really good atty...flavour is one point and the build is awesome..the star is the rdta

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/1/17)

Not exactly vape mail, my green v2 had a faulty fire button. So decided on this instead

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Not exactly vape mail, my green v2 had a faulty fire button. So decided on this instead
> View attachment 82741


@Sickboy77 that looks amazeballs..compared to the green no contest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (24/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Not exactly vape mail, my green v2 had a faulty fire button. So decided on this instead
> View attachment 82741


That Recoil looks SICK!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Not exactly vape mail, my green v2 had a faulty fire button. So decided on this instead
> View attachment 82741


Looks amazing! Now people can see you're from Durban just by looking at your setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Looks amazing! Now people can see you're from Durban just by looking at your setup



Purple and gold 
You right @Stosta i only picked that up now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Looks amazing! Now people can see you're from Durban just by looking at your setup


BLING BLING

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/1/17)

And some more vapemail when I got home  Ohm my ecig u LEGENDS!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (24/1/17)

Hand check, a little mod to match my recently aquired little atty.



Im extremely happy with these to setups, next stop = skyline rta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905 (24/1/17)

Quick pickup from Vapeville!








Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (24/1/17)

My vape mail from Friday that I only
Opened tonight....








Now I really wish I wasn't sick!!!!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Deckie (24/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> My vape mail from Friday that I only
> Opened tonight....
> 
> View attachment 82837
> ...


Now there they are ..... Excellent!!


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (24/1/17)

Now thanks to Mr @Rob Fisher for convincing me to open my package.....
I'm sitting like a naughty boy looking at my toys... but can't play with it.

So I made the epic... EPIC mistake of quickly putting a build in the skyline and
Giving it to the wife to taste.........

All I got from her after two drags was ....... "ahhh thank you love, you so generous"

"So when's yours coming?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Now thanks to Mr @Rob Fisher for convincing me to open my package.....
> I'm sitting like a naughty boy looking at my toys... but can't play with it.
> 
> So I made the epic... EPIC mistake of quickly putting a build in the skyline and
> ...



BIG MISTAKE!


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Now thanks to Mr @Rob Fisher for convincing me to open my package.....
> I'm sitting like a naughty boy looking at my toys... but can't play with it.
> 
> So I made the epic... EPIC mistake of quickly putting a build in the skyline and
> ...



Hahaha 

I learnt the hard way too 
My snow wolf mini was only mine for about a week... Now its no ones cause its bust.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (24/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BIG MISTAKE!


Expensive Mistake


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Custom Drip Tips from @hands

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (25/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Custom Drip Tips from @hands
> View attachment 82887
> View attachment 82888
> View attachment 82889
> ...



@hands does have a talent and @Rob Fisher you do know how to use that to your mod advantage.

Lovely work again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (25/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Custom Drip Tips from @hands
> View attachment 82887
> View attachment 82888
> View attachment 82889
> ...



Uncle @Rob Fisher Ive been staring at this page every day for a month Lol, No stock updates. Where can I get some?


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher Ive been staring at this page every day for a month Lol, No stock updates. Where can I get some?



@hands posted yesterday that some more tips are heading to @Sir Vape within the next day or two.

So i pressume they will be available online early next week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/17)

You can view them here @Dietz 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/more-tips.t22667/page-8#post-493128

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/1/17)

I know rta's and rda's are all the rage but I cannot resist a good ceramic tank. Thanks Vapeking. Also some xxx stockup thanks Oupa!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Custom Drip Tips from @hands
> View attachment 82887
> View attachment 82888
> View attachment 82889
> ...



Hi @Rob Fisher and others, I was just wondering if there are any custom drip tips for the coilart azeroth? and if anyone knows what size it is so that I can start looking on my own. I do love this RDTA and would like to add some spice to her.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (25/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Custom Drip Tips from @hands
> View attachment 82887
> View attachment 82888
> View attachment 82889
> ...



niiiicceee!
Think i need to talk to @hands for some tips..


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/1/17)

Coolest lil vapemail received this morning - from a awesome compo I won on this forum. Huge thanks to @Old School Alchemist for the sickest packaging ever received from a vape mail, and also a letter containing some information on the flavour profiles. What a treat. Thanks again!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Coolest lil vapemail received this morning - from a awesome compo I won on this forum. Huge thanks to @Old School Alchemist for the sickest packaging ever received from a vape mail, and also a letter containing some information on the flavour profiles. What a treat. Thanks again!!
> View attachment 82920
> 
> View attachment 82919
> ...


What cool packaging! Please let us know what they are like, particularly the Pineapple Express and the Chilled Cherries

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> I know rta's and rda's are all the rage but I cannot resist a good ceramic tank. Thanks Vapeking. Also some xxx stockup thanks Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 82916



@Schnappie I am interested to see how you like the new Cerabis tanks... I resurrected mine when the fish bowl tank extension arrived and it's still a damn fine vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher and others, I was just wondering if there are any custom drip tips for the coilart azeroth? and if anyone knows what size it is so that I can start looking on my own. I do love this RDTA and would like to add some spice to her.



Sorry never had an Azeroth so I don't know... but @hands can make anything if he has a sample or exact dimensions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Authentic Alchemist (25/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Coolest lil vapemail received this morning - from a awesome compo I won on this forum. Huge thanks to @Old School Alchemist for the sickest packaging ever received from a vape mail, and also a letter containing some information on the flavour profiles. What a treat. Thanks again!!
> View attachment 82920
> 
> View attachment 82919
> ...


Hope you have many hours of vaping pleasure out of that!


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

Some Vape Mail for a change! 
Minikin Boost and Goon RDA at last!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## wiesbang (25/1/17)

Last 2 day's vape mail

Apocalypse rda clone from Vape King







And then my first ever Smok item a blue big baby beast rta from Vapeville.
First time I bought from them and all I can say is awesome customer service! I forgot to add a note on check out to ask if delivery can be done before 3pm so I mailed them and Brent answered me in 30min and he made sure to ask the courier and he kept me in the loop. Thanks bud will definitely be shopping there again.





Blue looks nice on the purple minikin





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Schnappie (25/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Schnappie I am interested to see how you like the new Cerabis tanks... I resurrected mine when the fish bowl tank extension arrived and it's still a damn fine vape!


It really is one awesome little tank, clean and crisp flavour! I think every fruity menthol lover should have one in their arsenal. When I tried out the 44 though it did however suffer from an airlock problem it seems. Doubt the 45 will but will see how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

wiesbang said:


> Last 2 day's vape mail
> 
> Apocalypse rda clone from Vape King
> 
> ...


I might have to get that Apocalypse just for that bag!


----------



## wiesbang (25/1/17)

Stosta said:


> I might have to get that Apocalypse just for that bag!


I know. I live the bag more than the rda. Like a cat with a box

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/17)

So i had a Paddy Vapes Shemus mech last year but wasnt enjoying it as i was building way to high and was affraid to go lower than .3 and eventually sold it.

@OreO my now go to friend for mechs said next time i get a mech i must let him know.

So December got the HHA K.O mech and @OreO helped me out and i instantly fell in love with mechs.

Today i added my long lost love to my collection again...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Slick (25/1/17)

SMOK Stick V8,so far im loving it compare to the ijust S

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> So i had a Paddy Vapes Shemus mech last year but wasnt enjoying it as i was building way to high and was affraid to go lower than .3 and eventually sold it.
> 
> @OreO my now go to friend for mechs said next time i get a mech i must let him know.
> 
> ...


what builds u rockin @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/1/17)

WernerK said:


> Some Vape Mail for a change!
> Minikin Boost and Goon RDA at last!
> View attachment 82927


@WernerK prepare to pack all ur other rdas away


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @WernerK prepare to pack all ur other rdas away


Lol i have except for my recoil 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (25/1/17)

Black Friday Special finally arrived!!!
SMY 75W TC 
Small light and I love the Skulls    

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> So i had a Paddy Vapes Shemus mech last year but wasnt enjoying it as i was building way to high and was affraid to go lower than .3 and eventually sold it.
> 
> @OreO my now go to friend for mechs said next time i get a mech i must let him know.
> 
> ...



On the recoil if i remember correctly they they are micro clapton coils, dual 32G wrapped in 28G @OreO made them for me.

Ramp up is amazing super fast and flavour comes our really sweet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (25/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> So i had a Paddy Vapes Shemus mech last year but wasnt enjoying it as i was building way to high and was affraid to go lower than .3 and eventually sold it.
> 
> @OreO my now go to friend for mechs said next time i get a mech i must let him know.
> 
> ...



Always help to help bud. I told u if u have any questions just give me a shout man. 

Glad to see you meching it up. It's the only way!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/17)

OreO said:


> Always help to help bud. I told u if u have any questions just give me a shout man.
> 
> Glad to see you meching it up. It's the only way!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks bud.

Im still running your Fiesty coils in the recoil.
Ramp up... What ramp up... Instant power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (25/1/17)

Picked up some DIY stuff to give it another go. Amazing service black vapour. I'm lucky enough to hav a top bloke helping me out the whole way teaching me and sharing with me. Shoutout to a good mate @Greyz thanks mate

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Picked up some DIY stuff to give it another go. Amazing service black vapour. I'm lucky enough to hav a top bloke helping me out the whole way teaching me and sharing with me. Shoutout to a good mate @Greyz thanks mate
> View attachment 83005



Nice bud.
Diy is amazing if you get the right help its an amazing journey.
Just becareful not to go too overboard as it can become more expensive than buying commercial juice.

The right thing to do is every month buy concentrates for only one new recipe max 2.

Good luck bud, im sure you are in capable hands with @Greyz

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wiesbang (26/1/17)

Small vape mail from the Sirs at @Sir Vape

Ceramic coil stick. Can't wait to test them out. One of the sticks handle is completely loose but I will gooi some glue in there when I get home.





Then the Asmodus drip tip for my big baby beast. I emailed before I ordered to ask if I can choose a colour and not Only did they say yes Hugo got the exact colour combo I wanted! Thank you very much Hugo and for the juice sample too!










Does this not look sexy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

This vape-mail is so special to me I think I will give it it's own thread!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (26/1/17)

Whats in the box @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/17)

OPen it NOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OPen it NOW!


It has been opened! But I need to paint the entire picture with carefully chosen words, prepare yourselves for one of my infamous essays!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (26/1/17)

Yes @Stosta ..... posting photo of unopened vape mail this thread is a violation..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Deckie (26/1/17)

Stosta said:


> It has been opened! But I need to paint the entire picture with carefully chosen words, prepare yourselves for one of my infamous essays!


Absolute bollocks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Akash (26/1/17)

We are waiting @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/17)

Uncle @Rob Fisher please give @Stosta a warning for this....

Now go sit in the corner @Stosta and think of what you have just done

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/17)

But only after posting whats inside the parcel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher please give @Stosta a warning for this....
> 
> Now go sit in the corner @Stosta and think of what you have just done



Theres no way @Rob Fisher can issue a fine to @Stosta because he's done the very same,ipso facto he will have to also fine himself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/17)

The Fine Master is going to make himself a cup off coffee and have a little food and when he returns he expects to see some open bloody vape mail otherwise he may be inclined to issue a rather large fine for this massive indiscretion!

Rule 234.34.3b states that posting a picture of a parcel and then the contents within 10 minutes is allowed @Genosmate 

@Stosta the countdown begins!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Hahahaha!

Jeez I wasn't expecting so much rage! I forgot the significance of the violation I committed there!!!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-favourite-vape-mail-so-far.t33824/


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Jeez I wasn't expecting so much rage! I forgot the significance of the violation I committed there!!!
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-favourite-vape-mail-so-far.t33824/



Just in time!


----------



## Richelo Killian (26/1/17)

Could not resist anymore on this tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just in time!


Your post was already 6 minutes old by the time I read it!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (26/1/17)

RX Mini and Cerabis 45

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Silent Echo said:


> RX Mini and Cerabis 45
> 
> View attachment 83063


Nice looking combo that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (26/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Nice looking combo that!



Yeah! Perfect actually! So compact too, as you can see next to a 30ml bottle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (26/1/17)

Sooooooo glad i did not pay attention to negative reviewers. 
Goon LP looks the bomb after some assembly rearranging.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/17)

Replacement for one of my OL16s, which now permanently resides on HRH's Pico Squeeze. So great to be able to buy it locally. And some very special Clapton wire (28g SS core with 38g Ni80) to try in the OL16. Thank you for great service @SAVapeGear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paulie (26/1/17)

Got this today from Malaysia 

Carlos creation gamma I have her next to the zero and hellfire 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver (26/1/17)

Lovely devices and lovely photos @Paulie !
All the best!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/1/17)

Paulie said:


> Got this today from Malaysia
> 
> Carlos creation gamma I have her next to the zero and hellfire
> 
> ...


WOW: Mind = Blown!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/1/17)

The courier has been busy in The Republic of Knysna today;DHL from the UK other goodies from the UK via the Cape and some local stuff.
Surely I must have something vape related in this lot and according to @Rob Fisher under Rule 234.34.3b Ive got 10mins to open them

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> The courier has been busy in The Republic of Knysna today;DHL from the UK other goodies from the UK via the Cape and some local stuff.
> Surely I must have something vape related in this lot and according to @Rob Fisher under Rule 234.34.3b Ive got 10mins to open them
> View attachment 83075


Tick tick tock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/1/17)

Well some of it was vape related

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Well some of it was vape related
> View attachment 83077


Pretty sure that was longer than 10 minutes, but maybe the Fines Master will let you off the hook due to the gloriousness of it's nature!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/1/17)

Silent Echo said:


> Yeah! Perfect actually! So compact too, as you can see next to a 30ml bottle.
> 
> View attachment 83064


Let us know how the tank goes!


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Well some of it was vape related
> View attachment 83077


Very nice @Genosmate 

I see the wax arrived.


----------



## Richelo Killian (26/1/17)

Finally got myself a building mat, as well as some battery travel covers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/1/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Finally got myself a building mat, as well as some battery travel covers
> 
> View attachment 83078


@Richelo Killian a tip...that mat is more than a building mat...for my gaming sessions i find that mat awesome for responsive mouse action

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (26/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Richelo Killian a tip...that mat is more than a building mat...for my gaming sessions i find that mat awesome for reposnsive mouse action



Awesome. It's already under my keyboard!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (26/1/17)

wiesbang said:


> Last 2 day's vape mail
> 
> Apocalypse rda clone from Vape King
> 
> ...


@wiesbang , that is some cool vapemail!


----------



## Petrus (26/1/17)

@


Andre said:


> Replacement for one of my OL16s, which now permanently resides on HRH's Pico Squeeze. So great to be able to buy it locally. And some very special Clapton wire (28g SS core with 38g Ni80) to try in the OL16. Thank you for great service @SAVapeGear.


@Andre , I am anxious to hear about that Clapton wire from @SAVapeGear , local is lekker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (26/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Well some of it was vape related
> View attachment 83077


That's is an amazing vape mail @Genosmate everything i really want i one package! Magic stuff


----------



## Flava (26/1/17)

Petrus said:


> @
> 
> @Andre , I am anxious to hear about that Clapton wire from @SAVapeGear , local is lekker.



Yeah. Me too. Was this a favor as I don't see it on the website?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (26/1/17)

A little bit of vape mail that came end of last week I didn't get around to posting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (26/1/17)

Petrus said:


> @
> 
> @Andre , I am anxious to hear about that Clapton wire from @SAVapeGear , local is lekker.


Shall do. I only do single coils nowadays.


Flava said:


> Yeah. Me too. Was this a favor as I don't see it on the website?


Yip, that is from wire he made for himself.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/17)

@Paulie that is a Chicken Dinner Vape Mail of EPIC proportions! I know how you sweated for the Gamma! The auction was intense!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (26/1/17)

Aint no vape mail like surprise vape mail!!! Came home from work to find this baby waiting for me. 

Thank you @akashz_girlfriend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Max (26/1/17)

Hi @Akash - please confirm the exact terminology for that OBS - Thank You

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (26/1/17)

That would be the Engine @Max the original dual coil variant


----------



## Max (26/1/17)

Thank You

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (26/1/17)

The quickest Vape mail I have Ever received!! Placed the order at 9:00 and got delivered at 16:45!!
Really happy with BLCK Vapor and the service and advice! I would Highly recommend them, Thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (27/1/17)

Dietz said:


> The quickest Vape mail I have Ever received!! Placed the order at 9:00 and got delivered at 16:45!!
> Really happy with BLCK Vapor and the service and advice! I would Highly recommend them, Thanks @Richio
> 
> View attachment 83133


I gotta agree with u entirely I placed a big DIY order from them 9 at night on Tuesday and received it all lunch time on Wednesday unbelievable service! Shot @Richio ill be ordering exclusively from u guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (27/1/17)

MMMail, have missed these while canvassing the DIY rabbit hole. 

Thanks @Mike boss as always. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus (27/1/17)

kevkev said:


> MMMail, have missed these while canvassing the DIY rabbit hole.
> 
> Thanks @Mike boss as always.
> 
> ...


MMM Biscuit Dreams and Ashy Bac is to die for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/1/17)

Vicious Ant 

Duke Stabwood 26650 !!!

AKA "The Panther"

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## VapeSnow (27/1/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vicious Ant
> 
> Duke Stabwood 26650 !!!
> 
> AKA "The Panther"



Beautiful bro!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/17)

Petrus said:


> @
> 
> @Andre , I am anxious to hear about that Clapton wire from @SAVapeGear , local is lekker.





Flava said:


> Yeah. Me too.


Single coil on the OL16, 2.5 mm ID, 4 wraps at 0.5 ohm. Ceramic wicking. Instant heat, awesome flavour. This wire (Clapton 28 SS Core with 38 Ni80) is the bomb, thank you @SAVapeGear.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/1/17)

Another tank and some juice to try thanks to @Schnappie !!! You are too cool buddy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (27/1/17)

This guy is clearly tired of me showing up to meets in the same shirt...




Thanks @Rob Fisher , gonna be a night of beer and f-f-f-fashion!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (27/1/17)

And last, but by no means least, some toys to try out!




I'm going to be asking a lot of questions in Reoville, because despite what I thought I knew, it becomes very different when you have this beaut in hand! @Rob Fisher , you can have my firstborn in return for your generosity!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Schnappie (27/1/17)

@Stosta I assume it is safe to bet that you are staying in this weekend?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (27/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> @Stosta I assume it is safe to bet that you are staying in this weekend?


Well I had to work late and I was PISSED about that! And I have a family thing on Sunday... But I think I'm getting a headache and will pretty much cancel everything! Who needs to life when you have so many new toys to play with?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (27/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Well I had to work late and I was PISSED about that! And I have a family thing on Sunday... But I think I'm getting a headache and will pretty much cancel everything! Who needs to life when you have so many new toys to play with?!


Life can take a backseat! On second thoughts no whenever i skip a family thing my wife feeds my food to the cats and I get their food!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/17)

Went past atomix today , really nice buch of people very friendly and helpful.
I had a problem with my minikin and they swopped it out with no hastles.
Big up to @Frostbite and team.

While there picked up a matt and some diy goodies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie (27/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Went past atomix today , really nice buch of people very friendly and helpful.
> I had a problem with my minikin and they swopped it out with no hastles.
> Big up to @Frostbite and team.
> 
> ...


They really are a cool bunch of people. Very helpful!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (27/1/17)

Stosta said:


> And last, but by no means least, some toys to try out!
> 
> View attachment 83174
> 
> ...


Wow @Stosta, beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (27/1/17)

The Vape Mail Inbox..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/17)

Wow epic vapemail @Stosta....

Congrats bud....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vicious Ant
> 
> Duke Stabwood 26650 !!!
> 
> AKA "The Panther"



Wow @SAVapeGear that is one beautiful mod bud.
Enjoy your new Panther bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (27/1/17)

That vt inbox looks awesome in carbon fibre. Enjoy @M5000

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/1/17)

Not quite vape mail, but an awesome prize won at the cloud comp,shout out to Foggas and Vape Addict for the prizes!







Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## OreO (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> Im still running your Fiesty coils in the recoil.
> Ramp up... What ramp up... Instant power



Hahahaha yea man dig those coils. Perfect balance of wire mass to power required to heat them. 
So what's the next mech on the radar man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OreO (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> On the recoil if i remember correctly they they are micro clapton coils, dual 32G wrapped in 28G @OreO made them for me.
> 
> Ramp up is amazing super fast and flavour comes our really sweet.
> 
> View attachment 82991



They were 29g ni80 cores fused with 38g ni80 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/17)

OreO said:


> Hahahaha yea man dig those coils. Perfect balance of wire mass to power required to heat them.
> So what's the next mech on the radar man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Next mech is the Leprechaun bud , should almost be done by now 

Then i think another tube the shemus full brass hour glass shape 

And for yourself bud? You have your eyes on something nice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (28/1/17)

Thanks to dawn wing for delivering my vape mail on a saturday. Cant wait to try the cotton and coils on my big baby tfv8 RBA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OreO (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Next mech is the Leprechaun bud , should almost be done by now
> 
> Then i think another tube the shemus full brass hour glass shape
> 
> And for yourself bud? You have your eyes on something nice?



Funny enough bud I'm thinking a leprechaun. I'm getting a hadaly that I'm thing of popping on it. I just want to try @Maxxis setup first to check how it is. 
Otherwise there is plenty I have my eye on just that silly bank account can't keep up bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/17)

OreO said:


> Funny enough bud I'm thinking a leprechaun. I'm getting a hadaly that I'm thing of popping on it. I just want to try @Maxxis setup first to check how it is.
> Otherwise there is plenty I have my eye on just that silly bank account can't keep up bud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And what setup is that bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (28/1/17)

Hadaly on Leprechaun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/17)

Maxxis said:


> Hadaly on Leprechaun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How you enjoying the Hadaly @Maxxis ,
I had read your initial first impressions werent that great.


----------



## Maxxis (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> How you enjoying the Hadaly @Maxxis ,
> I had read your initial first impressions werent that great.



It's good. Not great. Tried every conceivable build so far and I can't help but wanting more. 

Too spoiled by my Petri. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (28/1/17)

Went into VCCT to grab an external charger - came out with this setup. And so so glad I did. Great deal, and this Hadaly is everything in the flavour department that they say it is. And in squonk mode even more of a winner. 



Then, a 26650 Boxer Mod with Yihi 350jv2 (giving me slight issues with voltage drop atm)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314 (28/1/17)

wikus said:


> How do u know there is issues with voltage drop? As in how can i pick it up when vaping?


I'm not certain voltage drop is the correct term, but on the yihi chips (and this is also the case on some other chips too) you can see the voltage/charge in your battery as well as the voltage required to hit your wattage setting. When I fire, say on a fully charged battery starting at 4.2v, it drops. That's normal, but my Boxer mod is dropping too much. So when the battery is not fully charged, it's throttling down the power much too soon. Hope that makes sense?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wikus (28/1/17)

KB_314 said:


> I'm not certain voltage drop is the correct term, but on the yihi chips (and this is also the case on some other chips too) you can see the voltage/charge in your battery as well as the voltage required to hit your wattage setting. When I fire, say on a fully charged battery starting at 4.2v, it drops. That's normal, but my Boxer mod is dropping too much. So when the battery is not fully charged, it's throttling down the power much too soon. Hope that makes sense?


So it's draining the battery quicker then intended?


----------



## KB_314 (28/1/17)

wikus said:


> So it's draining the battery quicker then intended?


In a sense... but only when firing. When idle, the battery charge is what it should be


----------



## Pixstar (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> How you enjoying the Hadaly @Maxxis ,
> I had read your initial first impressions werent that great.


@Clouds4Days I thought you got your Hadaly? Go get it already. Flavour is superb, easy to build, simple round wire, 24g Ni80 or SS, 6 to 8 wraps. Drop the coil down as low possible, sorted. Pop into Vape Cartel there near you, they have at least 2 setups floating around for you to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/17)

Pixstar said:


> @Clouds4Days I thought you got your Hadaly? Go get it already. Flavour is superb, easy to build, simple round wire, 24g Ni80 or SS, 6 to 8 wraps. Drop the coil down as low possible, sorted. Pop into Vape Cartel there near you, they have at least 2 setups floating around for you to try.



Hi @Pixstar , i have tried the Hadaley out already at Vape Cartel  and i have a sxk clone of the Hadaly and a sxk Oddis clone on the way i orderd like 3 weeks ago (and thats with ems shipping- they f#$cking usless i should have just chosen free shipping)

I wanna see which i preffer before buying a authentic cause i only need one bf rda that will live on my Leprechaun thats still coming.

I just like hearing diffrent views and to see why some people love them and why some not.

I must say though about 95% of those that have a Hadaly love them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (28/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Pixstar , i have tried the Hadaley out already at Vape Cartel  and i have a sxk clone of the Hadaly and a sxk Oddis clone on the way i orderd like 3 weeks ago (and thats with ems shipping- they f#$cking usless i should have just chosen free shipping)
> 
> I wanna see which i preffer before buying a authentic cause i only need one bf rda that will live on my Leprechaun thats still coming.
> 
> ...


Oh cool! You've really done your homework on this then! Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/17)

Pixstar said:


> Oh cool! You've really done your homework on this then! Lol.



Hahaha
Yeah im trying to stop waisting money buying so much gear thats not for me.
This is not a easy task pa, but trying my best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/1/17)

Another one in the pocket,thanx Coil Empire and Vape Empire!The new Coil Empire juice is off the charts!











The vape family had a nice increase for the weekend!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schnappie (29/1/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Another one in the pocket,thanx Coil Empire and Vape Empire!The new Coil Empire juice is off the charts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Agent K9 thinks you should put away the vapes for now and play with him first

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (29/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Looks like Agent K9 thinks you should put away the vapes for now and play with him first



Lol @Schnappie, thos dog shmaaks vape,he walks around sniffing the clouds,when I pick up a mod he runs his ass off to get to me.


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (29/1/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Lol @Schnappie, thos dog shmaaks vape,he walks around sniffing the clouds,when I pick up a mod he runs his ass off to get to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310


Haha you can just see the curious look in his face!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (29/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Pixstar , i have tried the Hadaley out already at Vape Cartel  and i have a sxk clone of the Hadaly and a sxk Oddis clone on the way i orderd like 3 weeks ago (and thats with ems shipping- they f#$cking usless i should have just chosen free shipping)
> 
> I wanna see which i preffer before buying a authentic cause i only need one bf rda that will live on my Leprechaun thats still coming.
> 
> ...


Dibs on the hadaly clone when you get your original . This RDA has also been on the radar for a while now. Just can't decide on a squonk mod though. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosa86 (29/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Interested to see how you like Slug Juice... It's one of my favourite juices!


@Rob Fisher Slug juice is amazing. A different take has become a firm favourite.


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/1/17)

So, added these 2 babies to my, ever expanding, RDA collection. 

The CSMNT (cosmonaut) and Mad Dog Desire. 
The airflow on both these are remarkably similar...too similar... I posted the airflow comparison pics courtesy of Google below to illustrate my point. 

Both are brilliant although I have some "heat issues" with the CSMNT which I'm trying to rectify. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/17)

Moosa86 said:


> @Rob Fisher Slug juice is amazing. A different take has become a firm favourite.



Yip I still vape a tank of it every now and again... love the fruit loops with extra lemon..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (30/1/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Thanks @Sir Vape for the Monday morning Vapemail! My Monday is a lot less crappy due to getting a package at 08h00!




Some more batteries because mine seem to be dying on me. @hands tip because even though I have one mouth, I need at least 10 of these tips  A big bottle to decant my XXX into, but also a medium bottle to decant my XXX into... Goes to show how much attention I pay when I put stuff in my basket!

Lastly, a sample sample. But I have no idea what it is!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Stosta said:


> A big bottle to decant my XXX into, but also a medium bottle to decant my XXX into...



@Stosta I too grabbed some of those big Gorilla bottles for XXX... but my guess is once you have gone through one bottle of juice in that bottle you won't use it again... the design is flawed and while the spout is really nice and works well that flat surface around the spout collects juice no matter if you store it upright all the time and when you come to fill your tank or whatever the liquid that collected on that flat surface drips on your mod and anything else in the way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta I too grabbed some of those big Gorilla bottles for XXX... but my guess is once you have gone through one bottle of juice in that bottle you won't use it again... the design is flawed and while the spout is really nice and works well that flat surface around the spout collects juice no matter if you store it upright all the time and when you come to fill your tank or whatever the liquid that collected on that flat surface drips on your mod and anything else in the way.


Ah bummer!

Do you get the same thing with the VM 100ml bottles? I've lately taken to filling up unicorns because those bottles are behaving with volcano-like properties, they just don't stop pouring and I end up licking XXX off my desk all the time. I thought it was just the weirdo pressure I get at my house, like my tanks that will just spontaneously dump juice (RTAs and commercial coiled tanks).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Ah bummer!
> 
> Do you get the same thing with the VM 100ml bottles? I've lately taken to filling up unicorns because those bottles are behaving with volcano-like properties, they just don't stop pouring and I end up licking XXX off my desk all the time. I thought it was just the weirdo pressure I get at my house, like my tanks that will just spontaneously dump juice (RTAs and commercial coiled tanks).



Nope I don't... the VM 100ml bottles are the best in the world!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Decent Battery wraps and some battery discs fro the top. Both 18650's and 26650's!



Flask looking battery holder with magnetic cap and finally some 26650 battery cases.




Can't rember what these are called off hand but they go into the Billet box under the tank. Then some ultem drip tips and two Billet Box buttons and the atty I have been waiting for... the Exocet by Hellfire for the Billet Box.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

And the Vape Mail I have been waiting for... the Blue Hellfire Phantom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 15


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the Vape Mail I have been waiting for... the Blue Hellfire Phantom!
> View attachment 83346
> View attachment 83347
> View attachment 83348
> View attachment 83349



Wow.... Looks great...
What a way to get a week going uncle @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (30/1/17)

Hi @Rob Fisher 
We are coming up to Durban for one night in December before we take a MSC cruise then I will certainly like to hook up and test all these gorgeous mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Coldcat (30/1/17)

Was not expecting such a fast delivery on this. Nice surprise.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I don't... the VM 100ml bottles are the best in the world!


I knew my house was cursed! I'm going to blame it on my neighbour with the yappy dog and just secretly hate her a little more because of it.

Epic vape malis Rob!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the Vape Mail I have been waiting for... the Blue Hellfire Phantom!
> View attachment 83346
> View attachment 83347
> View attachment 83348
> View attachment 83349



Ahhh im so glad to see my hellfire Phantom is finally here…

Thank you so much @Rob Fisher your a star!

Ill PM you my shipping details.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dietz (30/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> Was not expecting such a fast delivery on this. Nice surprise.
> 
> View attachment 83350


What do you think about the GuptaCoup?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ahhh im so glad to see my hellfire Phantom is finally here…
> 
> Thank you so much @Rob Fisher your a star!
> 
> Ill PM you my shipping details.


Hahaha! I've tried this before, it doesn't work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (30/1/17)

can't blame a guy for trying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/17)

My word @Rob Fisher - that blue phantom is gorgeous!!
Major win
Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the Vape Mail I have been waiting for... the Blue Hellfire Phantom!
> View attachment 83346
> View attachment 83347
> View attachment 83348
> View attachment 83349

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gersh (30/1/17)

Dietz said:


> What do you think about the GuptaCoup?



Best flavour out of the 3 ... tastes like that part of a grape fizz pop where the sherbet starts oozing out the sides.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dietz (30/1/17)

Gersh said:


> Best flavour out of the 3 ... tastes like that part of a grape fizz pop where the sherbet starts oozing out the sides.


One of the best descriptions I have received, I am browsing to make an order Now for myself!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (30/1/17)

Dietz said:


> What do you think about the GuptaCoup?


very nice, similar to Trinity but the Kiwi and Strawberry is more prominent. I right now ordered more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (30/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> very nice, similar to Trinity but the Kiwi and Strawberry is more prominent. I right now ordered more.


Trinity is one of my favorite!! Were did you order from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (30/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Trinity is one of my favorite!! Were did you order from?


directly from revolution vape. https://revolutionvape.myshopify.com/collections/all got one more day to get 50% off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (30/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> directly from revolution vape. https://revolutionvape.myshopify.com/collections/all got one more day to get 50% off.


Have you ordered from them before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (30/1/17)

got this on Friday too. God what an amazing flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (30/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Have you ordered from them before?


ordered on Friday, got delivery today, just ordered again today. so yeah I have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (30/1/17)

E.T. said:


> View attachment 83338



Much love @E.T. Love the pic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (30/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> ordered on Friday, got delivery today, just ordered again today. so yeah I have.


Just ordered 4 bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (30/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> Was not expecting such a fast delivery on this. Nice surprise.
> 
> View attachment 83350



More pics  @Coldcat Thanks for the re-order, we appreciate the support

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (30/1/17)

you guys are making me blush with all the luv 

@Dietz packing you order now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (30/1/17)

Gersh said:


> Best flavour out of the 3 ... tastes like that part of a grape fizz pop where the sherbet starts oozing out the sides.



@Gersh that was exactly what I was aiming for when I was make making the Gutpa.  I loved those Fizz pops as a kid, even sold them out of my school bag to make extra money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (30/1/17)

BaD Mountain said:


> you guys are making me blush with all the luv
> 
> @Dietz packing you order now


Ooooh I cant wait!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Vape Mail from Poland via the Netherlands! Hussar number 2! Don't like the new flimsy box they now come in... the Tube Packaging was a whole lot better before.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Vape Mail from China! 

Display thingy... not really ideal.



Bulk pack of these Tweezers... they are ideal for wicking. Ultem Drip tips for the Goon type atties!




Winner of the parcel... the Ultem Goon tips fit the Sherman! And then a clone Frankenskull to fiddle with.




Ideal for the little 15ml bottles and for concentrates but sadly it didn't make the tip and broke on the one edge.



Clone Soft Italian Bottles... not so soft so fail. Clone Spinner and pretty crappy.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chris du Toit (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from China!
> 
> Display thingy... not really ideal.
> View attachment 83383
> ...



Ohhhh Uncle @Rob Fisher , I have been looking to pull the trigger on that Frankenskull squonker. Please let me know how it is once you have fired it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Ohhhh Uncle @Rob Fisher , I have been looking to pull the trigger on that Frankenskull squonker. Please let me know how it is once you have fired it up



Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Ohhhh Uncle @Rob Fisher , I have been looking to pull the trigger on that Frankenskull squonker. Please let me know how it is once you have fired it up



The squonk bottle is crap... the tube is too loose (and the bottle is hard) on the nipple with the result is that air escapes and hardly any juice gets to the atty. The button press needs to be quite hard... like all clones it looks awesome but does no favours to the original at all. It's a pity because the plastic work is brilliant. There is no doubt that there is way more voltage drop on the clone than on a REO because when I switch the Hadaly I can feel the difference.

I will try it with one of my little atties like the Divo or Cyclone which I'm more familiar with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (30/1/17)

Thanks for the quick review @Rob Fisher , pitty about the bottle and the tube, mods look really well printed otherwise. Have you tried one of the Italian bottles to see if they fit?

If it goes into the gorge let me know pls, will purchase it from you and see if some new copper contacts sort out the voltage drop issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/1/17)

thx @Frostbite ..saves me using my myus account

this is the 75w...300w model inbound tomorrow

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx @Frostbite ..saves me using my myus account
> 
> this is the 75w...300w model inbound tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 83394



Looks awesome bud.
Let me know how the battery life is on that baby.
Enjoy her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the Vape Mail I have been waiting for... the Blue Hellfire Phantom!
> View attachment 83346
> View attachment 83347
> View attachment 83348
> View attachment 83349



I found this blue ones green twin sister for sale in Japan. I didn't want it, and called off the hunt. Might be hope for me yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Spydro said:


> I found this blue ones green twin sister for sale in Japan. I didn't want it, and called off the hunt. Might be hope for me yet.



@Spydro have you got a link? @Deckie is after one. He may be interested in it.


----------



## Genosmate (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The squonk bottle is crap... the tube is too loose (and the bottle is hard) on the nipple with the result is that air escapes and hardly any juice gets to the atty. The button press needs to be quite hard... like all clones it looks awesome but does no favours to the original at all. It's a pity because the plastic work is brilliant. There is no doubt that there is way more voltage drop on the clone than on a REO because when I switch the Hadaly I can feel the difference.
> 
> I will try it with one of my little atties like the Divo or Cyclone which I'm more familiar with.
> View attachment 83391
> ...



Looks like the door fits better than on some of the originals.
Does it look possible to get the whole of that 510 out of there Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro have you got a link? @Deckie is after one. He may be interested in it.



I didn't save it, visited so many sites that I don't remember where (outta sight, outta mind).


----------



## Spydro (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro have you got a link? @Deckie is after one. He may be interested in it.



Found it again Rob... info sent to @Deckie.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Found it again Rob... info sent to @Deckie.



Many thanks @Spydro! @Deckie will be a happy chappie!


----------



## Spydro (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks @Spydro! @Deckie will be a happy chappie!



If it helps, glad to do it.

They had a brown stab one that I would have bought if it wasn't already sold. So a day late and a dollar short... or more likely it was luck of the draw that it had already been sold... and saved me a bunch of cash for something I don't really need.


----------



## Deckie (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks @Spydro! @Deckie will be a happy chappie!


Thanks @Spydro . Had a look but the green is not catching to me. The Brown Stab wood would've caught me. Blues, browns or something darker but I'm exercising patience with this .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (30/1/17)

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Spydro . Had a look but the green is not catching to me. The Brown Stab wood would've caught me. Blues, browns or something darker but I'm exercising patience with this .



Agree. For the price point so called HE gear with wood elements should have truly fine wood. I already have one in hand that I am not impressed with. One's enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from China!
> 
> Display thingy... not really ideal.
> View attachment 83383
> ...



Uncle Rob, may I please have the link to this?
View attachment 83388


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

zadiac said:


> Uncle Rob, may I please have the link to this?
> View attachment 83388



Sure thing! Not sure which one you are referring to here are the two I thought you are after...

Pack of Tweezers
https://www.fasttech.com/products/6652201

Clone Frankenskull Bottles
https://www.fasttech.com/products/6515100


----------



## zadiac (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing! Not sure which one you are referring to here are the two I thought you are after...
> 
> Pack of Tweezers
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/6652201
> ...



Nope Uncle Rob, as per the attachment I quoted, this one


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (30/1/17)

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Spydro . Had a look but the green is not catching to me. The Brown Stab wood would've caught me. Blues, browns or something darker but I'm exercising patience with this .


Would you mind sharing if you not interested in It?
I might have a stab at it


----------



## Polar (30/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Would you mind sharing if you not interested in It?
> I might have a stab at it


http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/vapevillage/item/mod-120-1-7s14/

Is that market related @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

zadiac said:


> Nope Uncle Rob, as per the attachment I quoted, this one



Here we go.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/6636602

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Polar said:


> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/vapevillage/item/mod-120-1-7s14/
> 
> Is that market related @Rob Fisher?



@Polar I haven't seen them actually on sale at recommended retail price... I paid R8,000 each for mine.

I'm going to tag @Takie as he may have seen a RRP on his travels.

They can't make them fast enough and in enough quantity yet to actually have them in stock on the web site.

If this one is brand new and it looks like it is that may well be the RRP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (30/1/17)

My my my, I imagine your man cave has biometric finger print scanners, pressure sensitive floors and the works... 

And you are happy with the quality vs cost of the Hellfire Phantom (and your wife is not upset with you)?

I can only admire from this side of the screen, I would be in big doggy dodo if I pulled the trigger on anything in this bracket of high end range


----------



## zadiac (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go.
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/6636602



Thanks Uncle Rob. It's perfect for all my concentrates. I have so many now, I don't know where to put them all. I think I have close to 120 bottles of concentrates. 4 of these trays glued together will be perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/17)

Polar said:


> My my my, I imagine your man cave has biometric finger print scanners, pressure sensitive floors and the works...
> 
> And you are happy with the quality vs cost of the Hellfire Phantom (and your wife is not upset with you)?
> 
> I can only admire from this side of the screen, I would be in big doggy dodo if I pulled the trigger on anything in this bracket of high end range



Firsty my wife doesn't know what they cost... but yes I am most certainly happy with the quality vs cost...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Max (30/1/17)

@zadiac - hang on - a customer "Customised" Concentrate Rotary Carousel will be available for evaluation within the next 5 to 10 days - which will easily handle all your 120 10ml Bottles with ease - plus more - accommodating 30 + 100 ml Bottles to steep and store juices and will be in a cool dark enclosure.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (30/1/17)

@zadiac - it will have a retractable base - with a substantial bearing base for the Carousel - the quantity of layers/shelves is customer dependent - depending on how much storage space He/She needs - this is just a touch of feedback to the forum members that a Concentrate Storage Option will be presented to the Forum shortly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/17)

Max said:


> @zadiac - it will have a retractable base - with a substantial bearing base for the Carousel - the quantity of layers/shelves is customer dependent - depending on how much storage space He/She needs - this is just a touch of feedback to the forum members that a Concentrate Storage Option will be presented to the Forum shortly.




Oooohhh yes please keep me updated too bud. I need something to sort my diy concentrates out .

At moment takes me 15 minutes just to find what im looking for in a cardboard box.


----------



## Max (30/1/17)

No problem @Clouds4Days


----------



## zadiac (30/1/17)

Max said:


> @zadiac - hang on - a customer "Customised" Concentrate Rotary Carousel will be available for evaluation within the next 5 to 10 days - which will easily handle all your 120 10ml Bottles with ease - plus more - accommodating 30 + 100 ml Bottles to steep and store juices and will be in a cool dark enclosure.



And who makes those?


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

zadiac said:


> Nope Uncle Rob, as per the attachment I quoted, this one


Nicely spotted! @RichJB would this suit your needs?


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

Some "old school" toys to play with! 




I figured seeing as the original Serpent looks like a Skyline it's going to perform in an identical manner!



Thanks so much for the awesome service @Ash ! These things are beautifully clean, and I got them at an absolute steal. You rock guy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spydro (31/1/17)

Polar said:


> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/vapevillage/item/mod-120-1-7s14/
> 
> Is that market related @Rob Fisher?



Yep, that's the one.

The one I would have bought at the moment if still available...
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/vapevillage/item/mod-120-1-7s12/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (31/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Yep, that's the one.
> 
> The one I would have bought at the moment if still available...
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/vapevillage/item/mod-120-1-7s12/


Looks 100% better IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (31/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Firsty my wife doesn't know what they cost... but yes I am most certainly happy with the quality vs cost...



The one I considered was $741/R10000 plus shipping... have no idea what retail on them is.

Bachelor since 2002, but the ex of 35 years wouldn't have said anything negative about buying it even if we were still together. We both could buy what we wanted without discussing it first. I well remember going out of town for a week on business and coming home to find out she had bought a large piece of land and hired a contractor to build us a new home big enough for a small army... for just the three of us. I chalked it up to marrying a San Francisco socialite and interior decorator who grew up in big homes. Besides, she was going to be a stay at home mom for what was 17 years, so it gave her something to have fun building, decorating and buying antiques furniture for. I more than made it up 2-3 times over in all the classic/muscle cars, motorcycles and boats I bought all those years (although some of the cars were for her). 

One of her favorites was an all original very low mileage Glacier Blue '62 Thunderbird I bought as a surprise for her that she drove for about two years (until she ate the transmission).

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Coldcat (31/1/17)

Just in  Now it's about testing my patience till I can try them...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Coldcat (31/1/17)

what a fail, just cut to the tip of one of the bottles to squeeze a taste and cut too low and cap can't go back on...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> what a fail, just cut to the tip of one of the bottles to squeeze a taste and cut too low...


So now the little cap doesn't fit?

If it makes you feel better I once lost a cap and proceeded to put the bottle in my shirt pocket upside down (I may have been drinking). So also a bit of a fail, but I smelt delicious!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrDeedz (31/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> what a fail, just cut to the tip of one of the bottles to squeeze a taste and cut too low and cap can't go back on...


Heat with blow dryer till hot and soft and then stretch to correct size and cool off? lol just a thought

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/1/17)

breaking news: president of myvilla has been fired for breach of federal treasury pronouncements and inappropriate immigration policy. immediate 180 day ban of all new mod immigrants into myvilla and some deportation has been called for by new president HRH. unclear impact of this on immigrants currentlg in the air 

reason is allowing dotmod 300w refugee status

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 7


----------



## RichJB (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Nicely spotted! @RichJB would this suit your needs?



Yes, that would indeed be good, thanks for the find!


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> what a fail, just cut to the tip of one of the bottles to squeeze a taste and cut too low and cap can't go back on...


Plastics for Africa sell those nozzles, possibly Mambo's as well if you're in the north.


----------



## Coldcat (31/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> Plastics for Africa sell those nozzles, possibly Mambo's as well if you're in the north.


honestly it's not the end of the world, will canteen the liquid to another bottle when I get home.


----------



## Cobrali (31/1/17)

Thanks for the driptips @Sirvape!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (31/1/17)

BaD Mountain said:


> @Dietz packing you order now



Whoooohoooo!!! Thanks for the Speedy delivery @BaD Mountain , Really fast service and ooooooh this Gupta coup smells Guuuuud, have not even opened the bottle yet, but the smell oh man, I just want to eat this bottle!!!

Will try to do a review a bit later

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (31/1/17)

@Dietz A review would be awesome, thank you  Enjoy the juice.

Ps. Please don't eat the bottle, plactic is bad for you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/1/17)

ems baby...vt167 and stacks of 100 feet wire

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (31/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Whoooohoooo!!! Thanks for the Speedy delivery @BaD Mountain , Really fast service and ooooooh this Gupta coup smells Guuuuud, have not even opened the bottle yet, but the smell oh man, I just want to eat this bottle!!!
> 
> Will try to do a review a bit later
> 
> View attachment 83492



Ok you guys have spiked my interest..

Order placed.
Lets taste this purple fizz pop…hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (31/1/17)

Got a new mod today minikin boost. Loving it thus far. Looking to get an RDA for this mod, any recommendations on my first rda. Don't want to spend more than R600 incase dripping is not for me. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Polar (31/1/17)

Found an ad buried deep in the classifieds. Cerabis tank and 4 coils for less than the price of 4 coils!

Anyway, stuff arrives. 6 coils and a little present, sealed Apricot Jam Doughnut (its delicious)! My little black heart nearly skipped a beat 

Everything in pristine condition, I mean even the packaging! Thanks @Deckie , you're a star!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Some "old school" toys to play with!
> 
> View attachment 83455
> 
> ...



Enjoy Bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (31/1/17)

Polar said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pleasure @Polar  Enjoy


----------



## Takie (31/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Polar I haven't seen them actually on sale at recommended retail price... I paid R8,000 each for mine.
> 
> I'm going to tag @Takie as he may have seen a RRP on his travels.
> 
> ...



If we take the Tax off RRP (which we don't pay when shipping to South Africa) on the Phantom Delrin is £450 and the Phantom Stab is £550 brand new from "The Attysmith" Hellfire mods group. This price does not include shipping.

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Takie (31/1/17)

P.S. I know the Vape Village guys, they are pretty decent people but I highly doubt this is a brand new mod. The last Phantom Stabs went on sale last year Oct/Nov if memory serves me right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (31/1/17)

Nice juice order from Juicy Joes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Hussar RTA #3 arrived from the USA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Gersh (1/2/17)

DIY ready

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)

Ok Uncle @Rob Fisher … You have used My Phantom for long enough now….. Its time to send it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Coldcat (1/2/17)

and got more.. thanks @BaD Mountain




Now I need to stop...

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (1/2/17)

@Coldcat It a pleasure


----------



## The_Ice (1/2/17)

The iJoy MAXO and EXO RTA I won from @Heaven Gifts 

Thank you very much! It is a great prize and i am enjoying them very much. 
Just spending some more time before I post a proper review (spoilers: the maxo is BIG but awesome, and that tank is brilliant in some ways)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ok you guys have spiked my interest..
> 
> Order placed.
> Lets taste this purple fizz pop…hehehe



Ok WOW!
I'm impressed!!
24hrs from upington to Limpopo 
Nicely done @BaD Mountain

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (1/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 83637



Tease Tease Oom Rob. 
Let's see some close ups...

Especially that suspicious looking boxie

I'm gonna need some staple staggered claptons soon. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (1/2/17)

@jpzx12rturbo You are welcome, enjoy the juice


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Tease Tease Oom Rob.
> Let's see some close ups...
> 
> Especially that suspicious looking boxie
> ...



The suspicious looking box housed 4 different coils all destined for the Hadaly! Best flavor ever from a dripper...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/17)

Vape Mail from Greece! Polished and unpolished Ultem Tanks and Drip Tips for the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from Greece! Polished and unpolished Ultem Tanks and Drip Tips for the Skyline!
> View attachment 83698
> View attachment 83699
> View attachment 83700



Uncle Rob are those ultem tanks for the skyline too?


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (2/2/17)

Looks like you order enough tips for all of us?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle Rob are those ultem tanks for the skyline too?



Yes those are Skyline Ultem Tanks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/2/17)

Had to give this a go and see if it lives up to the smok name

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dietz (2/2/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Had to give this a go and see if it lives up to the smok name
> 
> View attachment 83763
> 
> View attachment 83764


Please give some feedback of how you find it


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Please give some feedback of how you find it


Big baby beast speaks for itself, running the .25 coil now and its really good. Bat holds up nicely and looks awesome, only thing I will change is the crazy big drip tip on tank. Other that that, its awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (2/2/17)

I like this stuff so had to get more

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> I like this stuff so had to get more
> View attachment 83793


Wow! Psychedelic!

I think I need to lie down for a bit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905 (3/2/17)

Finally I can post here too...






Nothing major,but better than nothing at all! New sleeve for the mech!




Thanx @SirVape for the great service!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/2/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Had to give this a go and see if it lives up to the smok name
> 
> View attachment 83763
> 
> View attachment 83764


lol lol

It does the paint is already gone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (3/2/17)

Amazing little mod thanks @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/2/17)

Thanks @Genosmate for the Wax

All shiny and protected.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Psyclone Kryten and all the accessories!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Sherman Bubble Tank... I'm sure it holds about 24 litres!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! I have waited a long time for this Hellfire SHadow Squonker from The Attysmith in the UK. Dicodes chipset from Germany! Will build the Kryten and give this setup a whirl...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 18


----------



## E.T. (3/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! I have waited a long time for this Hellfire SHadow Squonker from The Attysmith in the UK. Dicodes chipset from Germany! Will build the Kryten and give this setup a whirl...
> View attachment 83899
> View attachment 83900
> View attachment 83901
> View attachment 83902



Congratulations @Rob Fisher , that is one sexy squonker

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (3/2/17)

@Rob Fisher agreed that's so so classy wow!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (3/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! I have waited a long time for this Hellfire SHadow Squonker from The Attysmith in the UK. Dicodes chipset from Germany! Will build the Kryten and give this setup a whirl...
> View attachment 83899
> View attachment 83900
> View attachment 83901
> View attachment 83902


Damn that is sexy, made for the excellent Hadaly!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/2/17)

hadaly no 2 dedicated for the leprechaun and some wiener good boy...oh my socks..no other dripper does justice to this juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/2/17)

Birthday vape mail 
Thanx @sirvape, that was quick!










Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! I have waited a long time for this Hellfire SHadow Squonker from The Attysmith in the UK. Dicodes chipset from Germany! Will build the Kryten and give this setup a whirl...
> View attachment 83899
> View attachment 83900
> View attachment 83901
> View attachment 83902


Dibs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (3/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! I have waited a long time for this Hellfire SHadow Squonker from The Attysmith in the UK. Dicodes chipset from Germany! Will build the Kryten and give this setup a whirl...


That looks like a solid piece of Squonker you got there sir, congrats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/17)

Met up with @Slick today and he handed me a juice which was not his cup of T and i must say im loving it....
Thanks alot bud @Slick i apreciate it bud.

Its a special reserve oak aged Good Boy from Weiner Vape Co.

I enjoy my sweet tobacos like Vapbucco sweet nuts and Vapbucco Honey and Vanilla and RY4U , and this is just awesome. Tastes amazing and packaging is just epic.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (4/2/17)

Love dawn wing coz deliveries on a saturday  Sxk kayfun v5 clone mini. Will keep this away till my Ehpro mod 101 arrives from naturevape.co.uk for what i think will be an awesome pairing.

Thanks @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (4/2/17)

As uncle Rob says... Vape mail baby!




There's just one problem with this parcel....
ITS NOT AT MY HOUSE!!
it's been delivered to my mom in the
UK. So I have to wait another month
When she comes over to visit.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/2/17)

@Rob Fisher thanks for hooking me up, this rose v3 is pretty involved tho

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GMacDiggity (6/2/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> @Rob Fisher thanks for hooking me up, this rose v3 is pretty involved tho
> View attachment 83996



Just got the same Rose3, quite involved but the flavour is just wow!!!! Once you figure it out its incredibly user friendly! Really phenomenal vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (6/2/17)

Some unicorn bottles thanks to VapeAway, just enough to get my OCD under control 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

Another Hussar arrived from Finland but sadly it's another one in the box packaging and not the decent tubes they normally come in... and then to add salt into the wound our stupid customs just cut the sticker instead of gently pulling it back to check the contents... bloody dickheads!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (6/2/17)

Vape Mail!

A gift from a friend, amazing!

Smok TFV8 Baby Beast

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Hussar arrived from Finland but sadly it's another one in the box packaging and not the decent tubes they normally come in... and then to add salt into the wound our stupid customs just cut the sticker instead of gently pulling it back to check the contents... bloody dickheads!
> View attachment 84124



Winner for the Hussar uncle @Rob Fisher , now we need a rating customs are dickheads. Abbreviated C.A.D

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (6/2/17)

Vaporeon13 said:


> Vape Mail!
> 
> A gift from a friend, amazing!
> 
> ...


@Vaporeon13 
Awesome tank This!! Thirsty, but great on both Clouds and Flavor!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Hussar arrived from Finland but sadly it's another one in the box packaging and not the decent tubes they normally come in... and then to add salt into the wound our stupid customs just cut the sticker instead of gently pulling it back to check the contents... bloody dickheads!
> View attachment 84124


Jeepers but that makes me rage, the worse thing is you can't even get hold of someone to complain!

On the plus side you have another Hussar! That tank is just absolute magic, is that number three?


----------



## Schnappie (6/2/17)

Passed by Atomix today and I saw this, so I thought, I like dragonfruit, and I like menthol, so how bad can it be?? Sounds yum to me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (6/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Jeepers but that makes me rage, the worse thing is you can't even get hold of someone to complain!
> 
> On the plus side you have another Hussar! That tank is just absolute magic, is that number three?



4…. if my math and memory serves me correct

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Jeepers but that makes me rage, the worse thing is you can't even get hold of someone to complain!
> 
> On the plus side you have another Hussar! That tank is just absolute magic, is that number three?



Hussar number #4 but this one has the wrong O-Rings on it... a small batch escaped with the incorrect O-Rings and this one leaks and at Two Hundred Euro plus shipping and Vat I expect nothing but perfection... I'm pissed off I got another one in the weak little cardboard box (they normally come in a hard Tube that protects really well but they ran out of tubes and had to get in some cardboard boxes while they waited for the tubes) and more salt in the wound are the dickey O-Rings. 

I have sent a message to the Owner of Hussar... more on the issue when he replies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar number #4 but this one has the wrong O-Rings on it... a small batch escaped with the incorrect O-Rings and this one leaks and at Two Hundred Euro plus shipping and Vat I expect nothing but perfection... I'm pissed off I got another one in the weak little cardboard box (they normally come in a hard Tube that protects really well but they ran out of tubes and had to get in some cardboard boxes while they waited for the tubes) and more salt in the wound are the dickey O-Rings.
> 
> I have sent a message to the Owner of Hussar... more on the issue when he replies.



Your right uncle @Rob Fisher , at the price one expects nothing but absolute perfection from inside the box (the rta) to outside (the pacaging)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Your right uncle @Rob Fisher , at the price one expects nothing but absolute perfection from inside the box (the rta) to outside (the pacaging)



Absofookinglutly 100% @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (6/2/17)

How do you know its wrong size O-rings uncle @Rob Fisher ?
Can you see it or is it just because it leaks?

Reason I'm asking is mine also came in a box and i want to check mine as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> How do you know its wrong size O-rings uncle @Rob Fisher ?
> Can you see it or is it just because it leaks?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is mine also came in a box and i want to check mine as well



I know because I got a nano and micro tank and they alerted me before they arrived that the wrong O-Rings had been fitted... and the leak issue is the same on this tank.

Did your Hussar come in a Box or a Tube?
Edit: I see yours is a box... my last one came in a box and was 100%

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (6/2/17)

Oh wow ok…
Yup she came in a flimsy box as well, plus i also got the micro tank
Guess ill just have to put it through its paces and see if she leaks then
was just wondering if there is some obvious way of seeing the difference
hehehe


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Oh wow ok…
> Yup she came in a flimsy box as well, plus i also got the micro tank
> Guess ill just have to put it through its paces and see if she leaks then
> was just wondering if there is some obvious way of seeing the difference
> hehehe



Nope there isn't any obvious signs unfortunately...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar number #4 but this one has the wrong O-Rings on it... a small batch escaped with the incorrect O-Rings and this one leaks and at Two Hundred Euro plus shipping and Vat I expect nothing but perfection... I'm pissed off I got another one in the weak little cardboard box (they normally come in a hard Tube that protects really well but they ran out of tubes and had to get in some cardboard boxes while they waited for the tubes) and more salt in the wound are the dickey O-Rings.
> 
> I have sent a message to the Owner of Hussar... more on the issue when he replies.


Rob I got 1 of those O-ring lemons, mine just pisses juice all over the place. I scratched around & found O-rings from another atty that fits & I can use it, but yeah it pissed me off.


----------



## Deckie (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope there isn't any obvious signs unfortunately...


The O-rings are too thin & then the glass tank doesn't seal properly at the top so if you tilt the tank juice pisses out. Bought the bell cap from Steam Tuners - aaah much better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/2/17)

Okay so after a very long struggle with the local courier services I got my build mat from @Michaelsa 

I just want to say it was a long wait and Michael must have fought with the couriers a lot because I was constantly asking him about the status of the delivery. And every time it was a courier problem. Any who. Today I was contacted and received the bar mat with an extra juice. I already have the juice in my mod and it is fantastic. Michael sorry for me being so busy with this but now you can rest and know i have my prize.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

Deckie said:


> Rob I got 1 of those O-ring lemons, mine just pisses juice all over the place. I scratched around & found O-rings from another atty that fits & I can use it, but yeah it pissed me off.



Really? Where did you buy yours from @Deckie?


----------



## Crockett (6/2/17)

Envii Loch Ness arrived today!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/17)

Deckie said:


> The O-rings are too thin & then the glass tank doesn't seal properly at the top so if you tilt the tank juice pisses out. Bought the bell cap from Steam Tuners - aaah much better.



@Deckie did yours come in a tube or a box?


----------



## Deckie (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Really? Where did you buy yours from @Deckie?


Esmokeguru, the same time I got my Skyline.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (6/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie did yours come in a tube or a box?


It came in the shitty box @Rob Fisher - stinky boxes are stronger.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gdigitel (7/2/17)

Kudos to Blck Vapour. Placed order late Friday and received the stock Monday in Hermanus. Great job guys.






Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/2/17)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T. (7/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 84193



Ooo so much want, please let us know how you find the Fankenskull


----------



## Genosmate (7/2/17)

E.T. said:


> Ooo so much want, please let us know how you find the Fankenskull



Its a Clone,but if its true to the original then the people who came up with the real thing have some clever touches to minimize the size.
Apparently the voltage drop on the clone is not so good,I'm going to measure it and see how much of the internals I can replace and see if it can be improved.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tockit (7/2/17)

Vape mail baby, thanks @Vape Hyper for the speedy service. These cloud burst concentrates smell awesome. 





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola (7/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 84193


Hey Genosmate,
Could you please take a pic of the inside of the Frankenskull with bottle installed. I have an idea and wondering if it'll work. 
Do you think I would be able to fit a pico chip inside there? Make the whole thing regulated?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (7/2/17)

skola said:


> Hey Genosmate,
> Could you please take a pic of the inside of the Frankenskull with bottle installed. I have an idea and wondering if it'll work.
> Do you think I would be able to fit a pico chip inside there? Make the whole thing regulated?
> View attachment 84222



Here you go! 
I doubt you'd fit anything in there.Its tighter than a camels ring in a sandstorm already!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (7/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Here you go!
> I doubt you'd fit anything in there.Its tighter than a camels ring in a sandstorm already!
> View attachment 84225


Hahaha  Thanks for the speedy reply. Damn it does look tight!!!


----------



## Derkster_122 (7/2/17)

Not exactly vape mail but I just went to fetch it and it is beautiful so I think it deserves a place here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/17)

Some Tubby Turk to test! Thanks @Zeki Hilmi!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## William Vermaak (7/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Tubby Turk to test! Thanks @Zeki Hilmi!
> View attachment 84272



Please give us your thoughts. I've been wanting to give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (8/2/17)

Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for the push buttons, wow what a surprise. She feel so............complete

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (8/2/17)

Tockit said:


> Vape mail baby, thanks @Vape Hyper for the speedy service. These cloud burst concentrates smell awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now I know why I could only add ONE blue ice to my order yesterday lol.


----------



## Tockit (8/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> Now I know why I could only add ONE blue ice to my order yesterday lol.


Count yourself very lucky then as I was contemplating taking 2. But opted for one rather and added another flavour to try. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/17)

Petrus said:


> Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for the push buttons, wow what a surprise. She feel so............complete
> View attachment 84344



Oh WOW that feels a whole lot better... I won't have to take special pills today!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! My first Billet Box is finally in my paw! Winner Winner bloody Chicken Bloody Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus (8/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! My first Billet Box is finally in my paw! Winner Winner bloody Chicken Bloody Dinner!
> View attachment 84361
> View attachment 84362


Oh wow @Rob Fisher, bloody fantastic, epic, beautiful. Enjoy Oom.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (8/2/17)

Petrus said:


> Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for the push buttons, wow what a surprise. She feel so............complete
> View attachment 84344


@Petrus 
Really funny how the world works, I am going to Ladybrand next week for the week to do some business at the border and was actually wondering if there is anyone in LadyBrand who vapes, Its a very small town so I just assumed that there wont be anyone 
I love the place though!


----------



## Petrus (8/2/17)

Dietz said:


> @Petrus
> Really funny how the world works, I am going to Ladybrand next week for the week to do some business at the border and was actually wondering if there is anyone in LadyBrand who vapes, Its a very small town so I just assumed that there wont be anyone
> I love the place though!


@Dietz, that is awesome. Where are you booked?


----------



## Dietz (8/2/17)

Petrus said:


> @Dietz, that is awesome. Where are you booked?


@Petrus I am booked at the Cranberry Cottage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (8/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Cranberry Cottage


I will meet you one evening for some drinks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (8/2/17)

Petrus said:


> I will meet you one evening for some drinks.


Sounds good to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (8/2/17)

First delivery for the day ... Just some extra coils, and, another 1 of my favorite tanks.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (8/2/17)

Tockit said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and got myself a big baby beast yesterday. Was looking for a tank that takes commercial coils and offer great flavour. I must say I'm impressed so far. Using the pre installed coil at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite tank at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/2/17)

My vape mail today was thought to be a blessing, but i will sort it out. Any ways here we go. I got me a hohm slice le second hand black. .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Richelo Killian (8/2/17)

SUPER excited about my first HE mod!

Thanks @Rob Fisher for introducing me to the world of HE!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/17)

Wow that was quick @Richelo Killian! Does it look as good in real life at it looks in the pics?


----------



## Richelo Killian (8/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that was quick @Richelo Killian! Does it look as good in real life at it looks in the pics?
> View attachment 84408



It actually looks better @Rob Fisher ! The pictures does not do it justice at all!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> It actually looks better @Rob Fisher ! The pictures does not do it justice at all!



Awesome! Congrats! Welcome to HE!


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/2/17)

Here's my vape mail for the past week, been itching to post but had a lot of studying to do this week￼￼, upgraded the wife's brushed stainless Pico Kit to a Tarot Nano in grey and red and a pack of 10 ceramic coils. Got myself a Petri rta to use on the Pico as an out and about device, will be getting the Pico hydrodipped gold soon. Sold my beloved stainless steel Recoil rda and replaced it with a black candy Apocalypse Gen 2 rda to reside permanently on my trusty RX200, also sold the Hadaly lol bad decision? Maybe but on the Reo I wasn't able to use it to it's full potential with fancy coils as the ramp up was slow so the OL16 will reside permanently on the P67. Also treated myself to some international juice, Shijin Dragon Cloud, Element Crema and Element Strawberry Whip + Banana Nut

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (9/2/17)

Vape mail: Some juice and a golden Mad Dog RDA with geekvape juggernaut wire

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Drip tip and atty display stand from Amazon, Swiss Made Ni80 in all required gauges from Kidney Puncher and a Envii from Loch Ness in LA!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Arctic Dolphin Drip Tips from Vaperite!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (9/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Drip tip and atty display stand from Amazon, Swiss Made Ni80 in all required gauges from Kidney Puncher and a Envii from Loch Ness in LA!
> View attachment 84476
> ...


Nice!  And to think I was so chuffed with my poorly made wooden one! This looks so much cleaner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/2/17)

Finally got myself a DNA mod, now to just figure out how to use it

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Another epic day for Vape Mail... my Paua Bluebald Billet Box arrived! Just waiting for some special coils from @RiaanRed to arrive then will build and install the Exocet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Another epic day for Vape Mail... my Paua Bluebald Billet Box arrived! Just waiting for some special coils from @RiaanRed to arrive then will build and install the Exocet!
> View attachment 84489
> View attachment 84490


Lovely skipper. I have always had an interest in those BB's since I first saw one back in 2013. Maybe I can afford one in another 3 years  

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudKnight (9/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... Fasttech parcel...
> 
> Brushes to clean vape stuff with.
> View attachment 81232
> ...


Those tweezers are truely hard to come by.. nice ones tho!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak (9/2/17)

You guys are a bad influence! Just placed an order for some goodies I don't really need

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Deckie (9/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> You guys are a bad influence! Just placed an order for some goodies I don't really need


That's the way to roll. Now keep up the momentum.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (9/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Another epic day for Vape Mail... my Paua Bluebald Billet Box arrived! Just waiting for some special coils from @RiaanRed to arrive then will build and install the Exocet!
> View attachment 84489
> View attachment 84490



Dibs on the first time you decide on selling one…
.
.
.
.
.
.
Now roll on the optimistic ratings.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Stosta (9/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Dibs on the first time you decide on selling one…
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Only because you forced me into it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (9/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Only because you forced me into it!


Wish i had that effect on other people as well, in other aspects of my life as well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (9/2/17)

Some new goon tips from @hands . Very happy man. 



My collection so far...................

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dietz (9/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Some new goon tips from @hands . Very happy man.
> View attachment 84530
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome collection @KZOR
I think that tip In the stand (Top left, Blue & Black) is the best looking Hand Tip ive seen!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (9/2/17)

Almost forgot about this guy ......

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/2/17)

Got some new toys today

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst (9/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Almost forgot about this guy ......
> 
> View attachment 84532



That is an amazing looking tip. Wow. It seems i need to discuss an important matter with my brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/2/17)

Marzuq said:


> Got some new toys today
> 
> View attachment 84553
> 
> ...



What Mod and Atty is that bud?


----------



## Richelo Killian (9/2/17)

Some very special vapemail today. Will explain after the photos!






I ordered the ultrasonic cleaner and the blue attie stands from Vape King. The juices and the cap was a thank you gift.

Several weeks ago I ordered a bunch of stuff from Vape King. After ordering and paying, I noticed I ordered the wrong tank. Contacted Vape King support and asked them to remove the tank and just add the money for it as points to my account.

At this point I had 7106 points in my account.

A little while later I order some more stuff, this time using just points, which came to 5900 points.

There was either a system or a user error, and the 5900 points was first deducted from my account, and then added back again. I noticed this after already receiving the package that I used 5900 points for.

So, I contacted @Stroodlepuff to point out the error. She and her team fixed the error, and I was told to let her know when I order again so she can add small thank you gift for my honesty.

Ordered the day before yesterday, let her know, and was expecting only something small like maybe the included cap.

I was totally blown away to receive the cap AND a box with 5 x 30ml IMPORTED juices!

WOW, near tears to see a local vendor go THIS far above and beyond!

Thanks SO much @Stroodlepuff and the whole Vape King gang! You already had a LOYAL customer, but now ... JUST WOW!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (9/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What Mod and Atty is that bud?



@Cloud4Days thats the Sherman Rta and a Boxer Mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (9/2/17)

Not quite vape Mail seeing as I went to pick it up but still. Awesome meeting @method1 much appreciated bud! Quite enjoying this so far!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (10/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What Mod and Atty is that bud?



its the sherman tank and boxer mod.
Sherman is definitely the best tank i have vaped by far

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Marzuq said:


> its the sherman tank and boxer mod.
> Sherman is definitely the best tank i have vaped by far



Great to hear @Marzuq !
May I ask what build you have in there and what power you are vaping on?
Also, what juice?


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/2/17)

Marzuq said:


> its the sherman tank and boxer mod.
> Sherman is definitely the best tank i have vaped by far



I love the look of the Sherman, but you have to love big builds and high wattages to appreciate it truely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/2/17)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Marzuq !
> May I ask what build you have in there and what power you are vaping on?
> Also, what juice?



Hi @Silver
I have 4mm ID 6 Wrap claptons in there. I got them from @Yusuf Cape Vaper Coil Empire.
I am running it between 75 and 80 watts.
Ive been changing juices in there just to get a feel for how the juice is i this tank. Honestly the juices are tasting different. 
Not a bad different. More flavour and warmer. Thus far i have tried. Coil empire PWM and Raspberry Slushee as well is Zodiac _ DBC.
Each flavour tasting a bit different but im a good way.
Flavours are awesome... 
Very happy with this buy. Very worth the spend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love the look of the Sherman, but you have to love big builds and high wattages to appreciate it truely.


thats for sure. i find when i build with coils smaller than 4m ID then the tank is leaky.
however, at 75 watts with the 4.5mm setup, its not as hot as one would expect and the flavour makes up for everything..


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/2/17)

More Vape Mail this morning, guys this for me is a very special juice, Drip The Hype French Toast Crunch, about a year ago I tried it for the first time after @KieranD brought some in. Ever since I've been hounding him each and every time I pay Vape Cartel a visit, it is without doubt the greatest juice I've ever tried but a real PITA to get hold of, when I seen some in stock at Vape Cartel I jumped at the opportunity to stock up and bought myself 5 bottles. When cash comes in I will definitely get more if there's still stock left. At R340 per 60ml of such an awesome international juice it's well worth. Go get yourself some, you won't be disappointed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/2/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> More Vape Mail this morning, guys this for me is a very special juice, Drip The Hype French Toast Crunch, about a year ago I tried it for the first time after @KieranD brought some in. Ever since I've been hounding him each and every time I pay Vape Cartel a visit, it is without doubt the greatest juice I've ever tried but a real PITA to get hold of, when I seen some in stock at Vape Cartel I jumped at the opportunity to stock up and bought myself 5 bottles. When cash comes in I will definitely get more if there's still stock left. At R340 per 60ml of such an awesome international juice it's well worth. Go get yourself some, you won't be
> View attachment 84599
> disappointed



Very nice juice bud, but im more intrested in the mod sitting infornt of that juice 
Dont you wanna sell me your p67

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Very nice juice bud, but im more intrested in the mod sitting infornt of that juice
> Dont you wanna sell me your p67


Lol nice try bro, like any p67 owner will tell you...not gonna happen, it's basically an extension to my hand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (10/2/17)

Looky looky what just arrived from China with ZERO import duties!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Marzuq said:


> Hi @Silver
> I have 4mm ID 6 Wrap claptons in there. I got them from @Yusuf Cape Vaper Coil Empire.
> I am running it between 75 and 80 watts.
> Ive been changing juices in there just to get a feel for how the juice is i this tank. Honestly the juices are tasting different.
> ...



That is great @Marzuq !
Thanks for the feedback
Sounds like this tank is just perfect for these types of builds and power ranges.
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/2/17)

Silver said:


> That is great @Marzuq !
> Thanks for the feedback
> Sounds like this tank is just perfect for these types of builds and power ranges.
> Enjoy!!



yeah they love the high watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/2/17)

Most useless vape mail ever received by me.......................I don't have a mod to put these in

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 12 | Dislike 1


----------



## Scouse45 (10/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Most useless vape mail ever received by me.......................I don't have a mod to put these in
> View attachment 84617


U can use them in the new 26650 leprechaun! Clurichaun I believe it's called. Then they not wasted


----------



## Genosmate (10/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> U can use them in the new 26650 leprechaun! Clurichaun I believe it's called. Then they not wasted



It looks a very nice mod as does the Leprechaun but I'm pretty much done with buying mech squonkers.If I want anymore I'll make them.
Something will turn up to put them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (10/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> U can use them in the new 26650 leprechaun! Clurichaun I believe it's called. Then they not wasted


Sorry to hijack the thread, but where can I get more details on the Leprechaun and related products? I tired the website, but its unavailable and also Sent a message to JustinPattrick, but there has been no response yet.

I am trying to find out whats the hype around these units and the REOs. (Excuse my ignorance)


----------



## Akash (10/2/17)

@Dietz he will reply as soon as he checks his PM's and he will giide you from there


----------



## Genosmate (10/2/17)

@umzungu2 why the dislike ?


----------



## umzungu (10/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> @umzungu2 why the dislike ?


Sorry finger trouble. Meant to be a like!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## umzungu (10/2/17)

umzungu2 said:


> Sorry finger trouble. Meant to be a like!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Or a sad!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudKnight (10/2/17)

Ok, I got rid of the ijoy rdta box mod coz it had leaking and screen issues and I came home to this today .. quite excited and camt wait to wick em and vape em.. PS.. always so exciting when your new vape items arrives especially when your noobe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (11/2/17)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Scouse45 (11/2/17)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 84664


That's jus gorgeous! I'm interested to hear ur thoughts on the hadaly I'm really impressed with mine after jus two days. Jus need a good leprechaun or reo so I can use it with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xRuan (11/2/17)

What an awesome day. Got myself the Stro Mini RDA with this Trinity Cap from The Cloud Lounge... And of course this Smooooth Hazelnut Latte coffee juice from The Vape Industry... It's amazing. Beats any coffee juice in my opinion. #vapemail!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (11/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> That's jus gorgeous! I'm interested to hear ur thoughts on the hadaly I'm really impressed with mine after jus two days. Jus need a good leprechaun or reo so I can use it with



I've been vaping 2 Hadaly's for about 3 weeks now as daily drivers... and have posted comments about them in the Psyclone Hadaly RDA thread. But to sum them up they hold the #1 22mm RDA spot out of all my 22mm RDA's. 

Hope the Kryten's fair as well for dual coil builds as I already see some possible design issues for my vaping style.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (11/2/17)

Forgot to post this as I've been in damn bed for three days with the flu..

Had the cold for almost two weeks and now the damn flu. I just can't win.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Forgot to post this as I've been in damn bed for three days with the flu..
> 
> Had the cold for almost two weeks and now the damn flu. I just can't win.
> View attachment 84707
> ...



Aaah a worthy apprentice to darth high endis (aka oom @Rob Fisher )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/2/17)

@incredible_hulk 
I love Oom Robs new nickname
I think a nick change is in order!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! 

Custom drip tips from @hands! Two white only tips and then the one I have been waiting for... Rose Gold band with yellow gold design! What a special drip tip!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Custom drip tips from @hands! Two white only tips and then the one I have been waiting for... White Gold band with yellow gold design! What a special drip tip!
> View attachment 84790
> ...



Beautiful stuff right there...
Nice one uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Scouse45 (13/2/17)

I like those whites ones! First time I've seen the white. They suit the hussar so proper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (13/2/17)

I disagree….
They look awful !! My eyes are bleeding….
Uncle @Rob Fisher you should post them to me immediately so i can dispose of them in the proper manner. 


If you act now i won't charge you, and ill cover the shipping.



Verry nice!!!! indeed sir!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (13/2/17)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Daniel Alves (13/2/17)

Finally my own dna, a recoil delrin cap. thanks for the awesome service and response from @throatpunch







Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/17)

Daniel Alves said:


> Finally my own dna, a recoil delrin cap. thanks for the awesome service and response from @throatpunch
> 
> 
> View attachment 84885
> ...



Nice bud the black with black carbon looks amazing bud.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (13/2/17)

Thanks, can't wait to get my recoil on here

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

Daniel Alves said:


> Finally my own dna, a recoil delrin cap. thanks for the awesome service and response from @throatpunch
> 
> 
> View attachment 84885
> ...


That is so much sexier than the others


----------



## Gersh (13/2/17)

Let's see what's the fuss about

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

Didn't like the wild girl friend experience on the hard hitting mechs so went with the wife experience of the dotmod...paired with the goon 24 I love it

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Didn't like the wild girl friend experience on the hard hitting mechs so went with the wife experience of the dotmod...paired with the goon 24 I love it
> View attachment 84894



Oohhh la la...
Nice one bud.
Long live Mechs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oohhh la la...
> Nice one bud.
> Long live Mechs...


Absolutely love this... I was getting sensitive to copper especially on copper goon I was getting the flavour


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Absolutely love this... I was getting sensitive to copper especially on copper goon I was getting the flavour



Really bud? Ive heard some peeps say that too but i must say i dont get any strange tastes vaping on my copper goon.


----------



## KB_314 (13/2/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> More Vape Mail this morning, guys this for me is a very special juice, Drip The Hype French Toast Crunch, about a year ago I tried it for the first time after @KieranD brought some in. Ever since I've been hounding him each and every time I pay Vape Cartel a visit, it is without doubt the greatest juice I've ever tried but a real PITA to get hold of, when I seen some in stock at Vape Cartel I jumped at the opportunity to stock up and bought myself 5 bottles. When cash comes in I will definitely get more if there's still stock left. At R340 per 60ml of such an awesome international juice it's well worth. Go get yourself some, you won't be disappointed
> View attachment 84599


For me, this is in my top 3 favorite juices of all time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (13/2/17)

Early bday gift from me to me...
Now to get a proper squonker
Great price with free and quick delivery from @Throat Punch

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (13/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Forgot to post this as I've been in damn bed for three days with the flu..
> 
> Had the cold for almost two weeks and now the damn flu. I just can't win.
> View attachment 84707
> ...


Damn.... im bloody jelly right now. That's two super hot setups. Enjoy bud

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/2/17)

Could not wait for home time... vaping like a beast guys!


Thanks so much @VapeSnow I have the Meringue in it now... getting used to 3mg quickly will post a cloudcheck when my lungs are feeling braver...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Va-poor (14/2/17)

Entirely unnecessary in every way but it is amazing. Especially with arctic fox installed.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> Could not wait for home time... vaping like a beast guys!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much @VapeSnow I have the Meringue in it now... getting used to 3mg quickly will post a cloudcheck when my lungs are feeling braver...
> ...



Oh wow…
It actually sits nicely on the minikin..

I really thought it would be to big.

Nice setup!
Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Oh wow…
> It actually sits nicely on the minikin..
> 
> I really thought it would be to big.
> ...


Thanks man... only sits nice with the rubber condom on.... it has about a full 1mm overhang maybe even 1200micron... will measure later.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/2/17)

Still….
I thought it would look "out of proportion"
Like you screw your mod to the Atty, and not the other way around hehe
But they fit together nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (14/2/17)

Actually got his yesterday already, but, was just too excited to build and vape it. Took me 4 tries to get the wicking right so I don't get dry hits. Now... PERFECTION!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (14/2/17)

Finally... My minikin V2 has arrived. Bought exclusively for RDA use.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (14/2/17)

My first official vape mail for 2017. Now @KZOR, to give battery aka Batman wrapping a try and @Rob Fisher, I thought I never buy a tank again. Haywire, I can't wait to try you out. @Sir Vape thanks for the excellent service..... as usual and the test sample.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir (15/2/17)

for the MTL throat hit cravings... and goon clone to see if i'll be interested in the authentic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak (15/2/17)

Vape mail for today. Got a clone to get started on the dripping journey before I drop big bucks on a descent RDA.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/17)

Amir said:


> for the MTL throat hit cravings... and goon clone to see if i'll be interested in the authentic
> View attachment 85056



Bud you dont even need to test it out just buy the authentic.
Best dam RDA ever... Period...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Vape mail for today. Got a clone to get started on the dripping journey before I drop big bucks on a descent RDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oooohhh nice bud... You about to begin on your best dam journey of your life.
My first dripper experience was amazing the flavour compared to a tank/rta is just next levek.

Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (15/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Bud you dont even need to test it out just buy the authentic.
> Best dam RDA ever... Period...



Threw in dual claptons and she's a purring in all her glory... well, her cloned glory for that matter... Needless to say I'm hooked and in a few days time I'll be going for the real deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (15/2/17)

Amir said:


> Threw in dual claptons and she's a purring in all her glory... well, her cloned glory for that matter... Needless to say I'm hooked and in a few days time I'll be going for the real deal.


where did you get that Nautilus from and the coils?


----------



## Amir (15/2/17)

WernerK said:


> where did you get that Nautilus from and the coils?



http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Original-MINI-Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-MINI

http://eciggies.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-Coils-Mini-AND-Mega-X5-PACK


----------



## WernerK (15/2/17)

Amir said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Original-MINI-Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-MINI
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-Coils-Mini-AND-Mega-X5-PACK


thanks


----------



## KZOR (15/2/17)

Took the plunge and got the Apocalypse Gen 2. Thanks @Sir Vape for excellent service as per usual as well as including a free 10ml tester.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Soprono (15/2/17)

Just got my second Therion...carbon edition and wow does this thing feel amazing! Thanks again @Throat Punch you rock man!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Richelo Killian (15/2/17)

Two deliveries today ...

First some wire and @hands drip tips, plus complimentary juice tester from Sir Vape





Followed by a nice new RDTA and some pre-built coils from Vape King

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (15/2/17)

Soprono said:


> Just got my second Therion...carbon edition and wow does this thing feel amazing! Thanks again @Throat Punch you rock man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my favourite mod on the market let us know how she vapes in detail so I can try pull the trigger when they get more stock buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Took the plunge and got the Apocalypse Gen 2. Thanks @Sir Vape for excellent service as per usual as well as including a free 10ml tester.
> 
> View attachment 85084



@KZOR now we need a matchup csmnt vs the apocalypse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (15/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @KZOR now we need a matchup csmnt vs the apocalypse.


CSMNT vs Apocalypse vs Skill 
Can't decide between the 3 for next RDA

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (15/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @KZOR now we need a matchup csmnt vs the apocalypse.



Lol ...... just completed the video. ATM as things stand i rate the CSMNT higher and the Goons on the same level. 
Extremely happy with the Apocalypse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Lol ...... just completed the video. ATM as things stand i rate the CSMNT higher and the Goons on the same level.
> Extremely happy with the Apocalypse.


nooooo @KZOR .....spoiler alert

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soprono (15/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> That's my favourite mod on the market let us know how she vapes in detail so I can try pull the trigger when they get more stock buddy



I'll give you a pre-write up, it's the second one I now own with a 3rd on its way, absolutely love this mod to bits but will def give you a more descriptive version than that man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (15/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> nooooo @KZOR .....spoiler alert



Not really. Just watch ....... will upload when i go to bed so you can watch when you wake up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Not really. Just watch ....... will upload when i go to bed so you can watch when you wake up.


Sweet...we have a date at 2am feed time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Very kind gesture from @SAVapeGear! Pieter sent me some baby special coils for me to try in my Skyline, Hussar's and other tanks! Thank you Pieter! You rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Very kind gesture from @SAVapeGear! Pieter sent me some baby special coils for me to try in my Skyline, Hussar's and other tanks! Thank you Pieter! You rock!
> View attachment 85130



That does look good. I am just pondering when the next mod will arrive for you @Rob Fisher. You have not posted a new mod here in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/17)

antonherbst said:


> That does look good. I am just pondering when the next mod will arrive for you @Rob Fisher. You have not posted a new mod here in a while.



I have some goodies chilling at MyUS post box... just waiting for one or two more things to arrive then I will pull the trigger and let FexEx bring me an epic Vape Mail package!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (17/2/17)

An epic vape-mail!

I contacted @Polar a while ago about grabbing a couple of his juices that I had to try. I think he knows that I made a "no buying juices" promise to myself so he said he would send me some samples.

This guy went out of his way to get them to me, and in between me being sick, or on leave, or dealing with poor drivers, look what I got!




You are a rock star dude! Thanks for sharing these with me, I can't wait to taste them!

I LOVE Friday vape mail!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 




Thanks @VapeSnow!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PistolJay (17/2/17)

Feels like Christmas, Going to be a good weekend of Mixing and Building, Thanks @drew at ValleyVapour, @Richio at BlckVapour, @Throat Punch, and @KieranD at Vape Cartel, superb service from all







​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Baby claptons from @SAVapeGear


Well done @SAVapeGear these coils hit like a 90W dripper but on a single 18650.
Duals come in at 0.32 ohms and 6mg is hitting like a freight train!

16mm atty coils chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

DHL from Italy and under @Rob Fisher rules I have 10 minutes to open it

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> DHL from Italy and under @Rob Fisher rules I have 10 minutes to open it
> View attachment 85262



Well then get cracking!
That's a pretty awesome plastic bag, but we see lots of those! 
WHAT'S INSIDE MAN??


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

Ive been trying to get hold of a regulated squonker for a while.The last one I had I liked the fact it was regulated just didn't like the mod as it had a Lipo battery.This time its a 26650 with a massive juice bottle.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Schnappie (17/2/17)

My first exotic coils, specially built for the Hadaly by @RiaanRed a true coilmaster. I salute you sir, this takes the hadaly to another level! Flavour off these coils is crazy!!nicely packaged with care as well

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RiaanRed (17/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> My first exotic coils, specially built for the Hadaly by @RiaanRed a true coilmaster. I salute you sir, this takes the hadaly to another level! Flavour off these coils is crazy!!nicely packaged with care as well
> 
> View attachment 85270
> 
> ...



Thank you man! Glad you are enjoying them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (17/2/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Thank you man! Glad you are enjoying them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (17/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> My first exotic coils, specially built for the Hadaly by @RiaanRed a true coilmaster. I salute you sir, this takes the hadaly to another level! Flavour off these coils is crazy!!nicely packaged with care as well
> 
> View attachment 85270
> 
> ...



Ohhh those are beautiful coils, I want too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Ive been trying to get hold of a regulated squonker for a while.The last one I had I liked the fact it was regulated just didn't like the mod as it had a Lipo battery.This time its a 26650 with a massive juice bottle.
> View attachment 85267
> View attachment 85268
> View attachment 85269
> ...



I have to be honest brother sorry, thats one fugly looking mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have to be honest brother sorry, thats one fugly looking mod.



Whats wrong with ugly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Whats wrong with ugly



Nothing at all  after all my wife did marry me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nothing at all  after all my wife did marry me


TBH I prefer the one with the carbon fibre door but trying to get one of these is harder than finding rocking horse poo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie (17/2/17)

Soprono said:


> Ohhh those are beautiful coils, I want too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really worth a try. From what i read they last months if you look after them


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Ive been trying to get hold of a regulated squonker for a while.The last one I had I liked the fact it was regulated just didn't like the mod as it had a Lipo battery.This time its a 26650 with a massive juice bottle.



Damn! That thing looks good @Genosmate! I hope it's not connected to SkyNet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (17/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 85249
> 
> ...


Hell yes those are fantastic. Ive been on DIY and am considering topping up the Jelly already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (17/2/17)

Just home from my trip and vapemail was waiting. Some ADV ingredients and a few samples for experimenting. Valley Vapour on the ball as usual.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow (17/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 85249
> 
> ...



Enjoy them Rob!


----------



## Akash (17/2/17)

@Genosmate i think that sunbox looks amazing. Hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (17/2/17)

My custom pink tips from @hands have arrived! ￼￼

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Throat Punch (17/2/17)

PistolJay said:


> Feels like Christmas, Going to be a good weekend of Mixing and Building, Thanks @drew at ValleyVapour, @Richio at BlckVapour, @Throat Punch, and @KieranD at Vape Cartel, superb service from all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are very welcome @PistolJay! Enjoy the new vape goodies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/17)

Vape Mail from Poland Baby! White Owl Drip Tips!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## E.T. (17/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from Poland Baby! White Owl Drip Tips!
> View attachment 85306
> View attachment 85307
> View attachment 85308



Looks good, how do they compare to Hands drip tips?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/17)

E.T. said:


> Looks good, how do they compare to Hands drip tips?



Both are high quality drip tips... both made my master craftsman!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (17/2/17)

Taytay said:


> My custom pink tips from @hands have arrived! ￼￼
> View attachment 85299



And a close up because I am infatuated

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ettiennedj (17/2/17)

Recieved my package from gearbest after 5 days shipping with aramex. Opened the parcel and guess what......a 100 usd smartwatch is missing so this is what im left with. Livid! 







And the watch  






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Recieved my package from gearbest after 5 days shipping with aramex. Opened the parcel and guess what......a 100 usd smartwatch is missing so this is what im left with. Livid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFS.... Custom poe#es 
Sorry to hear that bud.
I hope the watch blows up and amputates the duch bags hand.


----------



## Gersh (17/2/17)

So what happens now or is it just too bad . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> FFS.... Custom poe#es
> Sorry to hear that bud.
> I hope the watch blows up and amputates the duch bags hand.


Thats what i said with a few more adjectives...

I always take insurance on international parcels but to go through the whole process now is painfull and no new toy for the weekend  

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Gersh said:


> So what happens now or is it just too bad .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its gone bud.
Back in my hobby days i used to import tons of stuff and tons off stuff went missing too and the post office makes you sign a whole bunch of junk and you never hear from them again after that.


----------



## ettiennedj (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Its gone bud.
> Back in my hobby days i used to import tons of stuff and tons off stuff went missing too and the post office makes you sign a whole bunch of junk and you never hear from them again after that.


Thats why i opt to skip the post office except for anything small and cheap from ebay etc. Yip, i know i will never see it again and apparantly aramex are having issues like this lately according to the "risk manager" . As it came in airfreight there are lots of grimey paws handling it so presume between the airline and the distr centre it grew legs. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (18/2/17)

Some small vape mail from @hands he is a legend I chose the colours and design and he put them together for me so stunning on my freshly polished goon. Thanks bud! These r perfection to me!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Some small vape mail from @hands he is a legend I chose the colours and design and he put them together for me so stunning on my freshly polished goon. Thanks bud! These r perfection to me!
> View attachment 85346
> View attachment 85347



I have yet too see any better drip tips than a @hands drip tip and the fact you can contact Jaques directly and customise your own tip (colour, desighn,size)
And his tips are the only drip tips ive seen which you can actualy get with precious metals as a feature.

HANDS drip tips for the win all day and everyday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Today was a first! The local Post Office phoned me to say I had some parcels! Now that is service with a smile!

First was a very sad looking parcel that looked like it had been in the wars and it has been hiding somewhere between China and SA for a long time! It's my Merlin Mini from AugVape for review... a dash too late I would say. Happily the tube inside the box is still in perfect condition!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/17)

More Vape Mail Baby! 

I could not resist a *BLUE *Avo!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro (18/2/17)

Finally picked up the MXJO 3500mAh 26650's in the wee hours this morning that have been at my mail place since Monday morning.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/2/17)

Can't come to kzn and not stop at sirvape

Got to say I'm actually enjoying the lp...not even claptons... will try those when I get back to gp

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Lee (18/2/17)

Big shout out to Jake from @Throat Punch 
Excellent service & great communication.
Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

Lee said:


> Big shout out to Jake from @Throat Punch
> Excellent service & great communication.
> Keep up the good work!
> View attachment 85386



Jakes from @Throat Punch service is top notch and he is a really great and friendly person to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava (18/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I could not resist a *BLUE *Avo!
> View attachment 85353
> ...



That looks really nice. Local purchase?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/17)

Flava said:


> That looks really nice. Local purchase?



Nope it came from China... is authentic... but couldn't find a blue one locally.


----------



## Christos (18/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I could not resist a *BLUE *Avo!
> View attachment 85353
> ...


That would go perfectly on my blue Q class sx mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/2/17)

Christos said:


> That would go perfectly on my blue Q class sx mini.



@Christos 
Vapejunction.co.za have them in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Ive been trying to get hold of a regulated squonker for a while.The last one I had I liked the fact it was regulated just didn't like the mod as it had a Lipo battery.This time its a 26650 with a massive juice bottle.
> View attachment 85267
> View attachment 85268
> View attachment 85269
> ...



This looks great @Genosmate 
Am liking the sounds of the additional juice capacity and bigger battery
Let us know how it goes once youve used it for a while!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The long lost package from the USA finally arrived today after 2 months of being who knows where in the system! Loch Ness Mod!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Max (18/2/17)

Now that looks so frikken Awesome @Rob Fisher - it looks so sleek and I bet it fits perfectly into the contour of your hand - and that Fire Button is in the optimum position for operation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/17)

Max said:


> Now that looks so frikken Awesome @Rob Fisher - it looks so sleek and I bet it fits perfectly into the contour of your hand - and that Fire Button is in the optimum position for operation.



It's an interesting mod... the normal Loch Ness is normally hellish expensive with Stabilized Wood and is sort after in the HE world... and then they released this version which seems to be the same chipset and innards but without the expensive Stab Wood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/2/17)

Looks great @Rob Fisher 
I agree with @Max - am liking the big strategically positioned fire button!
Is it a 26650 mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/17)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Rob Fisher
> I agree with @Max - am liking the big strategically positioned fire button!
> Is it a 26650 mod?



No Hi Ho @Silver it's a dual 18650.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (19/2/17)

I agree with @Silver thar fire button positioning and the whole setup looks made for comfort. Struggling to imagine how dual 18650's fit in there pls take some pics in hand for us when u get a chance looks like a stunner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> I agree with @Silver thar fire button positioning and the whole setup looks made for comfort. Struggling to imagine how dual 18650's fit in there pls take some pics in hand for us when u get a chance looks like a stunner

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel (19/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 85412
> View attachment 85413
> View attachment 85414


Looks like it could be exceptionally comfortable to hold and operate.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spydro (19/2/17)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

@Rob Fisher ....... the loch ness.
That must be the ugliest commercial available vibrator i have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/2/17)

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ....... the loch ness.
> That must be the ugliest commercial available vibrator i have ever seen.


Omg @KZOR never saw it until now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Throat Punch (19/2/17)

Lee said:


> Big shout out to Jake from @Throat Punch
> Excellent service & great communication.
> Keep up the good work!
> View attachment 85386



Thanks so much! Enjoy the new vape babies.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/17)

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ....... the loch ness.
> That must be the ugliest commercial available vibrator i have ever seen.



I agree @KZOR... it's Fugly... but I must say it really comfortable...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (20/2/17)

new toys... i also pulled the trigger on the hadaly thanx to @Rob Fisher for the inspiration... and man oh man what a pleasure to vape on. put it on the cov wraith in place of the tsunami.... its a tongue-asm. 

All i have left on my wishlist is an authentic goon and authentic CSMNT

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (20/2/17)

my wife hates you tho @Rob Fisher..... whenever there's vape mail.... i say Rob made me do it. Even the wraith was your fault...

but not to worry.... @Silver gets all the stick for the juices in the vape mail so you're not the only one she hates lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/17)

Amir said:


> my wife hates you tho @Rob Fisher..... whenever there's vape mail.... i say Rob made me do it. Even the wraith was your fault...



Hehehe... there are more than one wife around that is not a fan of mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## umzungu (20/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... there are more than one wife around that is not a fan of mine.


Rather that than a group of upset husbands!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir (20/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Rather that than a group of upset husbands!



with the amount of pleasure @Rob Fisher's device has left in so many a mouth...I'm pretty sure there's some husbands queuing up...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Rather that than a group of upset husbands!


Wow thats a name I haven't seen in a while. Have you returned to vaping or just popping in to let us know you alive and well?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## umzungu (20/2/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> Wow thats a name I haven't seen in a while. Have you returned to vaping or just popping in to let us know you alive and well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



I'm back - quit vaping and was back on stinkies within a year! Back to vaping since the beginning of the year - just need to get back to my original kit now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/17)

umzungu said:


> I'm back - quit vaping and was back on stinkies within a year! Back to vaping since the beginning of the year - just need to get back to my original kit now!


Welcome back. Vaping is better than stinkies any day of the week. Good luck finding Reo's people are tending to hang on to them. Might have to bite the bullet and order a P67 from across the pond.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## umzungu (20/2/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> Welcome back. Vaping is better than stinkies any day of the week. Good luck finding Reo's people are tending to hang on to them. Might have to bite the bullet and order a P67 from across the pond.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I'm about to but not sure if I want to wait 4 weeks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/2/17)

Rdta nirvana...wow the vgod rdta is good...been on my to get list for a while.. best rdta flavour I reckon on a 24... sad cudnt get the VIP edition with carry case etc

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! My selection of The Coil Company Coils I have been waiting for after Aramex lost the last batch! The Courier Guy was here bright an early as he always is! I can wait to start the major pit stop today! There are a few devices getting new coils and wicks! They look beautiful! Skyline, Hussar, Hadaly, Kryton and Exocet's are in for a treat!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Stosta (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My selection of The Coil Company Coils I have been waiting for after Aramex lost the last batch! The Courier Guy was here bright an early as he always is! I can wait to start the major pit stop today! There are a few devices getting new coils and wicks! They look beautiful! Skyline, Hussar, Hadaly, Kryton and Exocet's are in for a treat!
> View attachment 85603
> View attachment 85604


Just wow! I can't believe Aramex lost the last bunch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My selection of The Coil Company Coils I have been waiting for after Aramex lost the last batch! The Courier Guy was here bright an early as he always is! I can wait to start the major pit stop today! There are a few devices getting new coils and wicks! They look beautiful! Skyline, Hussar, Hadaly, Kryton and Exocet's are in for a treat!
> View attachment 85603
> View attachment 85604


Those frame stapled coils in the hadaly are on point!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Akash (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My selection of The Coil Company Coils I have been waiting for after Aramex lost the last batch! The Courier Guy was here bright an early as he always is! I can wait to start the major pit stop today! There are a few devices getting new coils and wicks! They look beautiful! Skyline, Hussar, Hadaly, Kryton and Exocet's are in for a treat!
> View attachment 85603
> View attachment 85604



That packaging tho!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My selection of The Coil Company Coils I have been waiting for after Aramex lost the last batch! The Courier Guy was here bright an early as he always is! I can wait to start the major pit stop today! There are a few devices getting new coils and wicks! They look beautiful! Skyline, Hussar, Hadaly, Kryton and Exocet's are in for a treat!
> View attachment 85603
> View attachment 85604


Yoh that display packaging puts international guys to shame...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Code Red Alert averted... XXX Stock had reached critical levels with only 200ml in stock... crisis averted when The Courier Guy arrived this morning with a parcel from @Oupa to return the stock levels to acceptable levels. All lights are now green and Defcon levels are back to normal!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Code Red Alert averted... XXX Stock had reached critical levels with only 200ml in stock... crisis averted when The Courier Guy arrived this morning with a parcel from @Oupa to return the stock levels to acceptable levels. All lights are now green and Defcon levels are back to normal!
> View attachment 85607
> View attachment 85608




I only tried this yesterday for the first time and I have to agree, your reason for having so many bottles is valid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Code Red Alert averted... XXX Stock had reached critical levels with only 200ml in stock... crisis averted when The Courier Guy arrived this morning with a parcel from @Oupa to return the stock levels to acceptable levels. All lights are now green and Defcon levels are back to normal!
> View attachment 85607
> View attachment 85608


Snap codes packed away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Code Red Alert averted... XXX Stock had reached critical levels with only 200ml in stock... crisis averted when The Courier Guy arrived this morning with a parcel from @Oupa to return the stock levels to acceptable levels. All lights are now green and Defcon levels are back to normal!
> View attachment 85607
> View attachment 85608


How many litres is that?
My order of Amazon

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Christos said:


> How many litres is that?
> My order of Amazon
> View attachment 85609



Another lunatic! Don't you just love it when you hit the spot!  That is 1,8 litres of pure bliss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another lunatic! Don't you just love it when you hit the spot!  That is 1,8 litres of pure bliss!


If it works it works!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My selection of The Coil Company Coils I have been waiting for after Aramex lost the last batch! The Courier Guy was here bright an early as he always is! I can wait to start the major pit stop today! There are a few devices getting new coils and wicks! They look beautiful! Skyline, Hussar, Hadaly, Kryton and Exocet's are in for a treat!
> View attachment 85603
> View attachment 85604



coil-gasm.... those coils look the part for real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Code Red Alert averted... XXX Stock had reached critical levels with only 200ml in stock... crisis averted when The Courier Guy arrived this morning with a parcel from @Oupa to return the stock levels to acceptable levels. All lights are now green and Defcon levels are back to normal!
> View attachment 85607
> View attachment 85608



My OCD tells me you ordered 3 less than you should have….
That Pyramid shape in the last pic is three short.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Code Red Alert averted... XXX Stock had reached critical levels with only 200ml in stock... crisis averted when The Courier Guy arrived this morning with a parcel from @Oupa to return the stock levels to acceptable levels. All lights are now green and Defcon levels are back to normal!
> View attachment 85607
> View attachment 85608


You guys vape to much

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (21/2/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> You guys vape to much


I have switched to 6mg nicotine to try and reduce my consumption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (21/2/17)

i think someone should create a Vape counter, same like the smoke counter on some guys posts.
would be interesting to see how many litres of juice some of you have consumed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (21/2/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (21/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> i think someone should create a Vape counter, same like the smoke counter on some guys posts.
> would be interesting to see how many litres of juice some of you have consumed...


I go though about 500 - 700ml a month

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (21/2/17)

And down the rabbit hole we go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## foGGyrEader (21/2/17)

Vapemail! Some of the apparently new Cotton Bacon V2 from my local b&m and jooose from All Day Vapes. As far as I've fiddled around, CBV2 seems to wick the fastest of any cotton I've tried so far .

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/2/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Vapemail! Some of the apparently new Cotton Bacon V2 from my local b&m and jooose from All Day Vapes. As far as I've fiddled around, CBV2 seems to wick the fastest of any cotton I've tried so far .
> 
> View attachment 85698
> 
> View attachment 85700



Yeah. I love me bacon. 
Try making a Scottish roll, and see how fast it wicks. You can see the juice run to the coils


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (21/2/17)

Freshly collected!













Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Freshly collected!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bud. The minikin v2 is one awesome mod. You wont want to use any other mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (22/2/17)

Finally got me a noisy cricket ii-25 and gooooon.... 
Obviously the need to pair em with some deep, dark, warm e-juice on this lovely overcast rainy day, goes unsaid.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

Amir said:


> Finally got me a noisy cricket ii-25 and gooooon....
> Obviously the need to pair em with some deep, dark, warm e-juice on this lovely overcast rainy day, goes unsaid.
> 
> View attachment 85780


Hay @Amir, nice setup. Please don't talk about rain, it so dry here in the Western Cape, I caught my lawn drinking from the dogs water bowl this morning.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Amir (22/2/17)

Raindance said:


> Hay @Amir, nice setup. Please don't talk about rain, it so dry here in the Western Cape, I caught my lawn drinking from the dogs water bowl this morning.
> 
> Regards



Do your thing @Raindance and the rain will surely follow... create your own clouds and dance under em for rain. 

(On a serious note... My thoughts and prayers are with all the afflicted in Cape Town).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Always special vape mail when FedEx brings the parcel!


----------



## Christos (22/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Always special vape mail when FedEx brings the parcel!
> View attachment 85823


We need a new fines Master!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/17)

Christos said:


> We need a new fines Master!



No we don't... we have the 5-10 minute rule!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (22/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> No we don't... we have the 5-10 minute rule!


Hence we need a new finemaster

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/17)

OK here we go...

First up the new Billet Box Royal Blue and a spare Black Boro Tank and a new baby tank called the Pocket Tank from Crafters Corner!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/17)

Then also in the box are some new panels and button for my green Billet Box, A Mokume button and drip tip for the Billet Box's, an HUssar Tank and some Beauty rings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (22/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK here we go...
> 
> First up the new Billet Box Royal Blue and a spare Black Boro Tank and a new baby tank called the Pocket Tank from Crafters Corner!!
> View attachment 85824
> ...



Ohhhhh I reeeeeeeeeaaaaalllly want one!
Very nice sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/2/17)

Distressed wood caddy to hold some box mods, batts, joose when sitting in the recliner.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro (22/2/17)

I've been sitting on the fence about posting this vape mail while waiting for it to come. Mainly because I DO NOT want to see folks here stir it all up again about this item. So please don't since I have decided to trust you all not to do so now that I have this BEAST 30mm RDTA in hand. I think that name fits since it is so massive with it's 8.5ml capacity. You haven't seen the mod I bought it for yet that I've had in hand for over a month because I'm still not willing to give it much in the way of a thumbs up. I recently got 26650 batts for it as well. Altogether they make for a heavy as sin device with so much "heavy metal" in them involved. Will see how it does on the mod. All of it may just go in the not used box if more redeeming qualities don't show up. Time will tell... they are not a priority.



One of the first few, with a spare of the second ring made for the rest of them.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/2/17)

Spydro said:


> I've been sitting on the fence about posting this vape mail while waiting for it to come. Mainly because I DO NOT want to see folks here stir it all up again about this item. So please don't since I have decided to trust you all not to do so now that I have this BEAST 30mm RDTA in hand. I think that name fits since it is so massive with it's 8.5ml capacity. You haven't seen the mod I bought it for yet that I've had in hand for over a month because I'm still not willing to give it much in the way of a thumbs up. I recently got 26650 batts for it as well. Altogether they make for a heavy as sin device with so much "heavy meta"l involved. Will see how it does on the mod. All of it may just go in the not used box if more redeeming qualities don't show up. Time will tell... they are not a priority.
> 
> View attachment 85870
> 
> One of the first few, with a spare of the second ring made for the rest of them.


If anything as an Iron Maiden fan I love it @Spydro

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (22/2/17)

Thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Schnappie (22/2/17)

Spydro said:


> I've been sitting on the fence about posting this vape mail while waiting for it to come. Mainly because I DO NOT want to see folks here stir it all up again about this item. So please don't since I have decided to trust you all not to do so now that I have this BEAST 30mm RDTA in hand. I think that name fits since it is so massive with it's 8.5ml capacity. You haven't seen the mod I bought it for yet that I've had in hand for over a month because I'm still not willing to give it much in the way of a thumbs up. I recently got 26650 batts for it as well. Altogether they make for a heavy as sin device with so much "heavy metal" in them involved. Will see how it does on the mod. All of it may just go in the not used box if more redeeming qualities don't show up. Time will tell... they are not a priority.
> 
> View attachment 85870
> 
> One of the first few, with a spare of the second ring made for the rest of them.


That is just too cool! Hope that tank makes you one happy Trooper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/2/17)

The IM is a total fail @Schnappie . It will not run on the mod I bought it for without modifying it, and that's not worth the trouble to me for this mod.


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

Spydro said:


> The IM is a total fail @Schnappie . It will not run on the mod I bought it for without modifying it, and that's not worth the trouble to me for this mod.


Such a pity... Sigh...


----------



## Schnappie (22/2/17)

Spydro said:


> The IM is a total fail @Schnappie . It will not run on the mod I bought it for without modifying it, and that's not worth the trouble to me for this mod.


Sorry to hear that @Spydro


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/2/17)

Received this today from @Lee.
2nd hand vape mail. I should have posted earlier, but couldn't resist building and vaping the little beast. 
Thanx to a madman named @KZOR, I decided to give it a whirl and I must say, when you figure out the building and wicking, it's a really tasty vape.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Waine (22/2/17)

umzungu said:


> I'm back - quit vaping and was back on stinkies within a year! Back to vaping since the beginning of the year - just need to get back to my original kit now!



@umzungu Welcome back. In 2016 June, I had a 3 month stinky relapse. It's human. It's ok to make a mistake, the problem comes in when you repeat the same mistake, again and again. 

Now that I have immersed myself in vaping gear, and made it my hobby, I won't go back. 

Just throw yourself back into vaping, enjoy the technology, have fun and leave the icky cigys....

Well done and good luck.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (22/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Rdta nirvana...wow the vgod rdta is good...been on my to get list for a while.. best rdta flavour I reckon on a 24... sad cudnt get the VIP edition with carry case etc
> 
> View attachment 85514



@incredible_hulk Hi there

Thanks for the post. I really have had my eye on this and have done lots of you tubing. Despite the "cons" on all the sites, I think it's a great rdta. It's nice to get a real opinion. I enjoy the VGod products. Love my little Mech Pro. I think the tricktank RDA's will look great on it. I love the carry case they give you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (22/2/17)

RayDeny said:


> And down the rabbit hole we go.



Good luck. The hole is indeed, very deep...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/2/17)

Waine said:


> @incredible_hulk Hi there
> 
> Thanks for the post. I really have had my eye on this and have done lots of you tubing. Despite the "cons" on all the sites, I think it's a great rdta. It's nice to get a real opinion. I enjoy the VGod products. Love my little Mech Pro. I think the tricktank RDA's will look great on it. I love the carry case they give you.
> 
> ...


@Waine flavour is off the charts in this one...0.25 ohm ni80 but it's really messy to fill. Earlier this evening my irritation reached break point and I removed the gromit from the fill hole and this did the trick. Now to test real life usage i.e. Leaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/2/17)

Waine said:


> @incredible_hulk Hi there
> 
> Thanks for the post. I really have had my eye on this and have done lots of you tubing. Despite the "cons" on all the sites, I think it's a great rdta. It's nice to get a real opinion. I enjoy the VGod products. Love my little Mech Pro. I think the tricktank RDA's will look great on it. I love the carry case they give you.
> 
> ...


Oh and @Waine much to my dismay the sa version doesn't have the nice case like the YouTube videos


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Waine flavour is off the charts in this one...0.25 ohm ni80 but it's really messy to fill. Earlier this evening my irritation reached break point and I removed the gromit from the fill hole and this did the trick. Now to test real life usage i.e. Leaks



This is why im tired of rtas and rdtas @incredible_hullk 
1. The leaking
2. Flavour

Solution is a RDA no more leaking unless you over drip or over squonk and the best flavour you will get.


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> This is why im tired of rtas and rdtas @incredible_hullk
> 1. The leaking
> 2. Flavour
> 
> Solution is a RDA no more leaking unless you over drip or over squonk and the best flavour you will get.



I'm with you @Clouds4Days but I'm a lazy bugger for rda and need to use my mechs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I'm with you @Clouds4Days but I'm a lazy bugger for rda and need to use my mechs



But you got 2 squonkers bud  
Are you lazy to squonk?


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> But you got 2 squonkers bud
> Are you lazy to squonk?


Never but need to use my petri mechs to feel like a million bucks @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (23/2/17)

Got my Hcigar Nano which i have wanted for so long and a RTA and RDTA to try out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (23/2/17)

Hussar #2... Thanks to Mr Vape Guru @Rob Fisher 


The "BOX" 

Then I finally received my Red Yihi Q Mini.


Now I'm gonna strut some serious "Bling"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Akash (23/2/17)

That Q mini @Deckie


----------



## Tanja (23/2/17)

Delivered today... I can't wait to try them out... The week + wait is going to be torture!

Thank you All Day Vapes!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (23/2/17)

Tanja said:


> Delivered today... I can't wait to try them out... The week + wait is going to be torture!
> 
> Thank you All Day Vapes!!!
> 
> View attachment 85894


Why do you need to wait a week?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tanja (23/2/17)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Why do you need to wait a week?


It's freshly made so it needs to steep first... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/2/17)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Why do you need to wait a week?



This E liquid is made to order @Jaco De Bruyn so its freshly made when you get it and have to wait a week for it to steep so you get the true flavour of the juice.

I usually just vape it straight away 
Fruits dont need steeping but desserts and bakery (profiles with cream) need to be steeped for better flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (23/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> This E liquid is made to order @Jaco De Bruyn so its freshly made when you get it and have to wait a week for it to steep so you get the true flavour of the juice.
> 
> I usually just vape it straight away
> Fruits dont need steeping but desserts and bakery (profiles with cream) need to be steeped for better flavour.


Hahaha... your explanation is much nicer than mine! Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/2/17)

Thanks @kimbo

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo (23/2/17)

andro said:


> Thanks @kimbo
> View attachment 85933


It is a pleasure @andro Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia (23/2/17)

andro said:


> Thanks @kimbo
> View attachment 85933


Darn, I was just a little late for this one. Enjoy @andro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/2/17)

Waine said:


> @incredible_hulk Hi there
> 
> Thanks for the post. I really have had my eye on this and have done lots of you tubing. Despite the "cons" on all the sites, I think it's a great rdta. It's nice to get a real opinion. I enjoy the VGod products. Love my little Mech Pro. I think the tricktank RDA's will look great on it. I love the carry case they give you.
> 
> ...



@Waine some feedback for you...its been abt 3 days of using the vgod exclusively and I have now completely lost my marbles...flavour is terrific, wicking is easy, no dry hits BUT the youtube videos underestimate the filling problem...Cant live like this...if anyone else has this RDTA and won the filling challenge please do share else its gonna be a R1k divorce


----------



## Deckie (23/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Waine some feedback for you...its been abt 3 days of using the vgod exclusively and I have now completely lost my marbles...flavour is terrific, wicking is easy, no dry hits BUT the youtube videos underestimate the filling problem...Cant live like this...if anyone else has this RDTA and won the filling challenge please do share else its gonna be a R1k divorce


At R1k you're getting off lightly


----------



## RayDeny (23/2/17)

Waine said:


> Good luck. The hole is indeed, very deep...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Slaps forehead* dont have the one flavor I need, Mmmmm I'm sure there is a rule to that affect.


----------



## Waine (23/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Waine some feedback for you...its been abt 3 days of using the vgod exclusively and I have now completely lost my marbles...flavour is terrific, wicking is easy, no dry hits BUT the youtube videos underestimate the filling problem...Cant live like this...if anyone else has this RDTA and won the filling challenge please do share else its gonna be a R1k divorce



@incredible_hulk

Thanks for the honest feedback. I have made up my mind now. I won't get it. For the same price, I will rather get the new Alpine 24 RDTA by Syntheticcloud. I hate spending one K and having to mess around with filling issues, or any issues for that matter.

I am happy with my VGod Pro RDA and the VGod Pro Mech 24. It's a pity the RDTA is a disappointment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (24/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Yoh that display packaging puts international guys to shame...



Thank you man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK here we go...
> 
> First up the new Billet Box Royal Blue and a spare Black Boro Tank and a new baby tank called the Pocket Tank from Crafters Corner!!
> View attachment 85824
> ...



That Royal Blue Billet Box is just awesome @Rob Fisher 
Catching up now on this thread. Saw the epic XXx restock. My word. Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/2/17)

new married batteries for the green minikin... and obviously green battery wraps because who likes brown batteries right? half moon drip trip to make the goon too cool for school... and complex chaos mellowshake cause @Tanja made me lusss

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail (24/2/17)

Friday Vape Mail! Got the whole weekend to experiment
Avid Artisan Daedalus from Atomix Vapes at a fantastic price and a very personal email expressing gratitude for the support, and some wire from Gasphase who emailed me after my order was placed to inform me that there's some wire in stock that isn't on the site if I'd like to change anything, and that they're using new spools and would appreciate feedback after using it. Props to both companies for the fantastic service

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The outstanding Pico got a new lease on life with the Resin Version! I still say the Pico is the best starter kit around and it just got better! It comes with a Melo 3 tank but I put on my new Pocket RTA and I think I have found my Ninja Vape set up! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (24/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The outstanding Pico got a new lease on life with the Resin Version! I still say the Pico is the best starter kit around and it just got better! It comes with a Melo 3 tank but I put on my new Pocket RTA and I think I have found my Ninja Vape set up! Boom!
> View attachment 86026
> View attachment 86027
> View attachment 86028
> View attachment 86029


That's a beaut! The only thing holding me back from ordering one is the fact that I would want nice bright colours, not brown or something like that.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

Stosta said:


> That's a beaut! The only thing holding me back from ordering one is the fact that I would want nice bright colours, not brown or something like that.



That's why I beeped @Gizmo and asked him to find me a nice blue one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (24/2/17)

Hi @Rob Fisher - that set up looks really really cool - you mentioned Pocket RTA instead of the Melo 3 - Please Rob - who supplies that Pocket RTA...???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (24/2/17)

Hi @Rob Fisher - don't worry - found the thread on the Pocket RTA - Thank you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Actually it's more like Beer Mail Baby! I sent an item to @Stosta as a gift and he decided to send me a gift... damn awesome collection of craft beers! Matty you Rock! Thank you!





Spot the Green Mamba hiding!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (24/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Actually it's more like Beer Mail Baby! I sent an item to @Stosta as a gift and he decided to send me a gift... damn awesome collection of craft beers! Matty you Rock! Thank you!
> View attachment 86078
> View attachment 86077
> View attachment 86079
> ...


Hope you enjoy! The Clarens Blonde and Black Mist are amazing, you'll have to tell me what the others are like!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (24/2/17)

@Rob Fisher, Clarens Blonde is my Sunday outing beer at Clarens Brewery. Lucky guy, enjoy my friend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (24/2/17)

Missed out on this today



and thankfully got this instead



Thanks @SAVapeGear I am now complete......for now anyway....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Christos (24/2/17)

GregF said:


> Missed out on this today
> View attachment 86083
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how you managed to get @SAVapeGear to let go of his lady in red... 
I hope you treat her like a lady!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/2/17)

GregF said:


> Missed out on this today
> View attachment 86083
> 
> 
> ...


Well done @GregF ... any other reos out there pls let me know... desperate for one now before I leave next saturday


----------



## GregF (24/2/17)

Christos said:


> I don't know how you managed to get @SAVapeGear to let go of his lady in red...
> I hope you treat her like a lady!


Oh yes, no problem there. It even came with a black wrapped battery to match the color scheme.
I had a blue Reo that you could see the pink 30Q from the squonk hole and was embarrassed when I showed him. Needles to say when I got home I wrapped it in a Blue wrap (if you don't believe me I will put it on Facebook). Much better.


----------



## GregF (24/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Well done @GregF ... any other reos out there pls let me know... desperate for one now before I leave next saturday


No you cant have yours back......


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/2/17)

GregF said:


> No you cant have yours back......


I wudnt dare @GregF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (24/2/17)

Thank you Valley Vapour, i got me 8 tobacco flavors this time around as that is the only juice i don't vape and i think its time i give it a go. So far on the smell test they passed so i will go mix up some tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (24/2/17)

After much squeezing I managed to pry this beauty out of @SAVapeGear 's dying hands! 
Poor guy put up a big fight but I was victorious in the end.



And yesterday's vapemail now bringing my total p67 count to 2  


Thanks @SAVapeGear the hammertone is a finish of beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## GregF (24/2/17)

Christos said:


> After much squeezing I managed to pry this beauty out of @SAVapeGear 's dying hands!
> Poor guy put up a big fight but I was victorious in the end.
> View attachment 86090
> 
> ...


So it was you that managed to get it. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/2/17)

GregF said:


> So it was you that managed to get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have been working on@SaVapeGear since yesterday when I managed to get our parcels worked out of customs. As soon as I saw the reo I was on his case and he was not happy to let it go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/2/17)

Also some nice coils to try from @SAVapeGear 

Try squeeze some life into the Hadaly with these.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (24/2/17)

Christos said:


> Also some nice coils to try from @SAVapeGear
> 
> Try squeeze some life into the Hadaly with these.
> View attachment 86096


If those are Fused Claptons - 2x28g ss/ 38g Ni80 then it's winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/2/17)

Deckie said:


> If those are Fused Claptons - 2x28g ss/ 38g Ni80 then it's winner.


2x 26AWG ss / 38 or 36AWG Ni80.
Can't remember the Ni80 AWG.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (25/2/17)

Decided to get a HE mod today! And it comes in DNA which is a plus for me!  










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! CLZ V3 from CLZ Mods in the USA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! CLZ V3 from CLZ Mods in the USA!
> View attachment 86149
> View attachment 86150
> View attachment 86151
> ...



Congrats uncle Rob wish you many happy vapes. But i feel your Hellfires look 100 x nicer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! CLZ V3 from CLZ Mods in the USA!
> View attachment 86149
> View attachment 86150
> View attachment 86151
> ...



Frank that's pretty!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Time to test the Insider Atty from Steam Tuners!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/17)

Finally the day arrived and my wife spoilt me and gave me my amazing Birthday present.

Got home after supper installed a coil put in a new batt and pure vaping ecstasy right now...
Thanks too @Justin Pattrick from Paddy Vapes for a real quality piece and to Jakes from @Throat Punch quality products and service as always.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 16


----------



## Caramia (26/2/17)

Hadaly still works best with SS 316, 3mm ID, 7-9 wrap - my personal, outa da kithen experience zz


Clouds4Days said:


> Finally the day arrived and my wife spoilt me and gave me my amazing Birthday present.
> 
> Got home after supper installed a coil put in a new batt and pure vaping ecstasy right now...
> Thanks too @Justin Pattrick from Paddy Vapes for a real quality piece and to Jakes from @Throat Punch quality products and service as always.
> ...


Congrats @Clouds4Days, she is a stunner, and a winner combo there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/17)

Caramia said:


> Hadaly still works best with SS 316, 3mm ID, 7-9 wrap - my personal, outa da kithen experience zz
> 
> Congrats @Clouds4Days, she is a stunner, and a winner combo there



Really is a awesome winner combo @Caramia and the form factor is amazing, this mod sits so nice in the hand and this RDA is really something else.

Really happy right now, im loving the mech life. No funny business just pure vaping enjoyment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (26/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Really is a awesome winner combo @Caramia and the form factor is amazing, this mod sits so nice in the hand and this RDA is really something else.
> 
> Really happy right now, im loving the mech life. No funny business just pure vaping enjoyment.


I also really like the feel of the Leprechaun, and with a Hadaly - match made in Heaven methinx

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby! I had given up hope of getting my hands on a NarTa RDTA because there are just so few around... and then BOOM I managed to nail one! Happy Days and wonderful engineering and outstanding flavour! Single coil 0.52Ω firing at 26 watts...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I had given up hope of getting my hands on a NarTa RDTA because there are just so few around... and then BOOM I managed to nail one! Happy Days and wonderful engineering and outstanding flavour! Single coil 0.52Ω firing at 26 watts...
> View attachment 86228
> View attachment 86229
> View attachment 86230
> ...



Now thats a sexy setup uncle @Rob Fisher. Is that a RTA or a RDTA uncle Rob and also what size 22/24mm ?


----------



## Scouse45 (26/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Now thats a sexy setup uncle @Rob Fisher. Is that a RTA or a RDTA uncle Rob and also what size 22/24mm ?


I would imagine RDTA just like the avo jus higher class. That honestly looks like a real win @Rob Fisher really amazing! I'm sure its 22mm fitting on the mod I may be mistaken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Now thats a sexy setup uncle @Rob Fisher. Is that a RTA or a RDTA uncle Rob and also what size 22/24mm ?



RTDA 22mm @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/2/17)

Lol @Rob Fisher , i just thought I had caught up with your vape mail from the past few days...
This seems very interesting...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> RTDA 22mm @Clouds4Days
> View attachment 86233



Nice uncle @Rob Fisher , i see its got similar desighn and airflow to the Oddis O atty RDA . how is it to build on her?

Cause of such a small deck and having the airflow posts on one side and screws on opposite i found the Oddis to be a bit finicky to build on at times, especialy when it comes to lining up the coil.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , i just thought I had caught up with your vape mail from the past few days...
> This seems very interesting...



It's very interesting Ho Ho @Silver... I have been after one for a while now and they are really hard to get and managed to get one and the wait was worth it... single coil, wicks like a dream and has outstanding flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (26/2/17)

@Rob Fisher, will you please show us your Entire collection of Mods & Tanks. I am pretty sure your Vape room is running out of space by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice uncle @Rob Fisher , i see its got similar desighn and airflow to the Oddis O atty RDA . how is it to build on her?
> 
> Cause of such a small deck and having the airflow posts on one side and screws on opposite i found the Oddis to be a bit finicky to build on at times, especialy when it comes to lining up the coil.



Pretty easy build even for me @Clouds4Days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/17)

Ash said:


> @Rob Fisher, will you please show us your Entire collection of Mods & Tanks. I am pretty sure your Vape room is running out of space by now.



That will take some setting up @Ash... but will try do it next week when we get a nice sunny day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> RTDA 22mm @Clouds4Days
> View attachment 86233



Hi Rob - try and split the wick ends in half and stuff one half in each of the 4 wick holes. I don't know the RTDA version, but the deck looks identical to the NaRDA, RDA. On the latter it does make a difference in vapor density and accordingly flavor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/17)

johan said:


> Hi Rob - try and split the wick ends in half and stuff one half in each of the 4 wick holes. I don't know the RTDA version, but the deck looks identical to the NaRDA, RDA. On the latter it does make a difference in vapor density and accordingly flavor.



Thanks @johan! There are only 2 juice holes and one juice fill hole. I'm not sure the flavour could even get any better... it's an amazing device... a bit painful having to refill it so often but I guess that's why the flavour is son good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan! There are only 2 juice holes and one juice fill hole. I'm not sure the flavour could even get any better... it's an amazing device... a bit painful having to refill it so often but I guess that's why the flavour is son good.



You're right - after I blown up your pic, I can see it differs from the NarDA BF.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ash (27/2/17)

Wow, what an amazing finish. Hand made to perfection. I Love my hybrid Wood finishes and this is just bloody Awsome. Blackrose....Well Done.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/17)

Ash said:


> View attachment 86387
> 
> 
> View attachment 86388
> ...



Stunning! Just Stunning! What a perfect combo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (27/2/17)

Yes it is,


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/17)

Ash said:


> View attachment 86387
> 
> 
> View attachment 86388
> ...



Thats stunning man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Lovely looking setup @Ash !
Wishing you well with it.

Is that a Skyline on top?


----------



## Ash (27/2/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely looking setup @Ash !
> Wishing you well with it.
> 
> Is that a Skyline on top?



Thanks, Yes it is. Both are a perfect match. Made for each other

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Ash said:


> Thanks, Yes it is. Both are a perfect match. Made for each other



hmmm....
I am scheduled to get onto the Skyline group buy 
Now am wondering what mod to pair it with.

I know @Rob Fisher will slap me if I put it on my Sig100 "van Riebeeck" mod
Might just have to put it on the Abalone Hotcig 150. He can't slap me for that because he recommended I get it - albeit back in the 1980's 

Now the thoughts of a high end mod start entering the mind.... 
This could be quite painful and costly...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/17)

Silver said:


> hmmm....
> I am scheduled to get onto the Skyline group buy
> Now am wondering what mod to pair it with.
> 
> ...



I can live with it on the HotCig R150 until you manage to nail yourself a Hellfire Phantom Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can live with it on the HotCig R150 until you manage to nail yourself a Hellfire Phantom Hi Ho @Silver!



Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Ash (27/2/17)

Silver said:


> hmmm....
> I am scheduled to get onto the Skyline group buy
> Now am wondering what mod to pair it with.
> 
> ...




Well, I was happy with my simple life Minikin with sm25, till @Rob Fisher started flashing those beautiful pics with Stunning mods and Tanks. I tell you this much, That skyline to date is worth every cent I have spent on it. These HE mods are something else though. Not about the power but rather its quality, beauty and finish. I have no regrest with either of these purchases so far. Hellfire seems like a great option too. That skyline sits great on that mod

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Ash said:


> Well, I was happy with my simple life Minikin with sm25, till @Rob Fisher started flashing those beautiful pics with Stunning mods and Tanks. I tell you this much, That skyline to date is worth every cent I have spent on it. These HE mods are something else though. Not about the power but rather its quality, beauty and finish. I have no regrest with either of these purchases so far. Hellfire seems like a great option too. That skyline sits great on that mod



Thanks @Ash 

I am keen to try the Skyline and see what all the HE tank fuss is all about. I will be putting it through its paces with my regular juices that I know well and am quite interested to see how it compares. Am not really expecting much because in the past when I had high expectations I was often a bit underwhelmed. So I am going to treat it for now as just another tank and see how it goes. Maybe over time it will work well for me - maybe not. Who knows.

As for the mods - well that is another story. That will come in time I guess... Baby steps for me first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (27/2/17)

where to begin... 
A new engine for daily usage. 
Some drip tips for the goon brothers... 
Juices to keep em slick... 
and a superman tank band because, well, its always more sexy when her bra matches the panties.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tanja (27/2/17)

Oh wow! The generosity of people on this forum really amazes me!!!

So I mentioned I love juice... and I want to try all of them! And this is what @Stosta sent me... A whooooole stack of juice to try out!! Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Awesome to see @Tanja 

Great stuff @Stosta - kudos to you sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/17)

Vape Mail....
Whooo hooo...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

@Clouds4Days Clock is ticking ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> @Clouds4Days Clock is ticking ...



How long do i have again...


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> How long do i have again...


1 minute


----------



## Stosta (27/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> How long do i have again...


10 minutes 

Looks like the fines master needs to crack the whip here!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/17)

Reo P67 baby.... So stoked...

Finally my baby is in my hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 22


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

@Clouds4Days Congrats dude.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Reo P67 baby.... So stoked...
> 
> Finally my baby is in my hands.
> 
> View attachment 86403


Well done @Clouds4Days shud have asked u to ask the driver if they coming my way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throat Punch (27/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Finally the day arrived and my wife spoilt me and gave me my amazing Birthday present.
> 
> Got home after supper installed a coil put in a new batt and pure vaping ecstasy right now...
> Thanks too @Justin Pattrick from Paddy Vapes for a real quality piece and to Jakes from @Throat Punch quality products and service as always.
> ...


Finally!  Nice one Marce, enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> @Clouds4Days Congrats dude.



Thanks bud.
So happy... Cant wait to get home and bring her too life.


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/17)

Throat Punch said:


> Finally!  Nice one Marce, enjoy!



Thanks bud, i know flipping finally 
I told my wife she better hide it in a good hiding spot so i dont see it 

But what a fantastic RDA bud, flavour...flavour....flavour...

I had the coil in line with the airflow but then lifted it so its sitting just above the airflow and what a diffrence .
Flavour is so intense, i love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

Some new concentrates to play with from @YeOldeOke and @Momo121

And then some juice from @Paulie and @Oupa. (No I haven't tried any of them yet. Tonight will be the big taste test)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Soprono (27/2/17)

Mail baby yeahhhhh 











Gold 24mm lite and Petri 24mm, topped off with the latest batch of special reserve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/2/17)

Looks stellar @Soprono hows flavour compared to 22


----------



## Soprono (27/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Looks stellar @Soprono hows flavour compared to 22



The new batch of special is either amazing or this RDA is  

Honestly just did a new build in the 24mm that's different to my build in the 22mm so going to rebuild the 22 with the same build and give you a more accurate answer but as it stands I'm loving the adjustable airflow slots on the 24mm (no need for the Petri flavour and cloud cap separate anymore). The 24mm is so far coming out as a winner for me to which is often not the case with 24mm attys but this Petri is stellar. 

Deck is the exact same deck as the 22mm just with a "thicker" cap to make it 24mm so that could also account for it and why it's able to achieve more flavour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Keyaam (27/2/17)

Soprono said:


> Mail baby yeahhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im so itching to buy the 24mm petri rda. Please say its crap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soprono (27/2/17)

Keyaam said:


> Im so itching to buy the 24mm petri rda. Please say its crap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its sooooo crap...spoiler



Spoiler



Its Amazing, You really do need one in your life...I tried!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/2/17)

Keyaam said:


> Im so itching to buy the 24mm petri rda. Please say its crap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Definitely not crap bro. Bought two today and flavor is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (27/2/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Definitely not crap bro. Bought two today and flavor is amazing.



Dibs on one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (27/2/17)

Vape Mail!!
Thanks @Throat Punch for the speedy service!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Waine (27/2/17)

Keyaam said:


> Im so itching to buy the 24mm petri rda. Please say its crap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I held one in my hand, but did not like the 510 pin for my hybrid Mech mods. Didn't protrude enough. Otherwise it looked great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Throat Punch (28/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Vape Mail!!
> Thanks @Throat Punch for the speedy service!!
> 
> View attachment 86471
> View attachment 86472



Such a great setup. Enjoy @Dietz and thank you for the support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (28/2/17)

Thanks for the spares @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905 (28/2/17)

Yes its that time!

Suddenly that old song by Sum41 comes to mind,In too deep... 












Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/2/17)

Chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/2/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Chicken dinner
> View attachment 86515


Waffles and chicken maybe...


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Waffles and chicken maybe...


I have an idea I wanna try out, let's see


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/2/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Chicken dinner
> View attachment 86515


Time to fry or die

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akash (28/2/17)

What an amazing gift from an awesome guy @incredible_hullk bro your generosity has really taken me by surprise. Thank you so much!!! Time to cloud up this place!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/2/17)

Dna panel kit looking bonkers!!?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/2/17)

Akash said:


> View attachment 86522
> View attachment 86523
> 
> 
> What an amazing gift from an awesome guy @incredible_hullk bro your generosity has really taken me by surprise. Thank you so much!!! Time to cloud up this place!!!!


Bro @Akash all the best with it and enjoy it...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Akash (28/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Bro @Akash all the best with it and enjoy it...



Thanks again Bro @incredible_hullk 
Got the avo24 on top and its vaping beauuuuuuutifullllly!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Hellfire case from Pandora! Gift from @Takie! 


Purple Titanium Cap for the Hussar!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Akash (28/2/17)

Some restocks and a few new 1s from @DizZa and @Erica_TFM from the flavour mill. Thanks for sorting the vg that i forgot to order and also the little complimentary NC 

Top notch vendor and the go to guys for DIY

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (28/2/17)

Akash said:


> View attachment 86522
> View attachment 86523
> 
> 
> What an amazing gift from an awesome guy @incredible_hullk bro your generosity has really taken me by surprise. Thank you so much!!! Time to cloud up this place!!!!


Wowzors @incredible_hullk !!! That is really generous! I enjoy handing out stuff but this is on a completely different level! What a champ!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (28/2/17)

Thats true @Stosta he just pm'd me and wanted to do this. Can you imagine how surprised i was. 

@incredible_hullk you sir, are a legend!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## umzungu (28/2/17)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## umzungu (28/2/17)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Stosta (28/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Are you a happy man @umzungu ?!


----------



## E.T. (28/2/17)

epic mail @umzungu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Welcome back to Reoville, @umzungu. Is that 2 Reos I see there? OL16 for the win, for sure. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Give us some insight to what you got there please brother.... We all excited with you


----------



## Dimi (28/2/17)

Thank you to Nabeel at The Ecig Store for the great service and my goodies that I can't wait to try out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## umzungu (28/2/17)

Epic vape mail indeed

2x reo grands
1x OL 16
1x cyclone

loads of extra bits and bobs - straight back into the heart of Reoville

Thanks @Christos and @SAVapeGear !

Now to get them up and firing in full glory!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/17)

Vape Mail Baby!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/17)

Black Rose V2 serial number #3! After all the coloured and hybrid woods it's nice to get a real wood one! Plus big screen DNA40. Matching Drip Tip and a whole heap of beauty rings! This is a Chicken Dinner Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Ash (28/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose V2 serial number #3! After all the coloured and hybrid woods it's nice to get a real wood one! Plus big screen DNA40. Matching Drip Tip and a whole heap of beauty rings! This is a Chicken Dinner Vape Mail!
> View attachment 86549
> View attachment 86550
> View attachment 86551
> View attachment 86552



Beautiful Mod @Rob Fisher . Looks like part of a tree you are holding there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose V2 serial number #3! After all the coloured and hybrid woods it's nice to get a real wood one! Plus big screen DNA40. Matching Drip Tip and a whole heap of beauty rings! This is a Chicken Dinner Vape Mail!
> View attachment 86549
> View attachment 86550
> View attachment 86551
> View attachment 86552



Thats a beautiful Mod uncle @Rob Fisher , excellent choice in desighn and wood .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose V2 serial number #3! After all the coloured and hybrid woods it's nice to get a real wood one! Plus big screen DNA40. Matching Drip Tip and a whole heap of beauty rings! This is a Chicken Dinner Vape Mail!
> View attachment 86549
> View attachment 86550
> View attachment 86551
> View attachment 86552



Oh wow. @Rob Fisher that is beautiful. A green envious monster is starting to stick out his head. Guess ill have to go fetch the fly swat again to control the bugger. . Many happy vapes with that new mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (28/2/17)

Got the csmnt last night. Got ready, layed out tools and Wire only to notice I dont have a flat head screw driver for the deck 
Imagine the excitement, only not be able to build.

Popped out to VK for said screw driver and ended up with a bit more

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny (28/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Got the csmnt last night. Got ready, layed out tools and Wire only to notice I dont have a flat head screw driver for the deck
> Imagine the excitement, only not be able to build.
> 
> Popped out to VK for said screw driver and ended up with a bit more
> View attachment 86564



You can never leave a vape shop with only one item

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/2/17)

Reo lusting averted...back to reoville I am...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Spydro (28/2/17)

8 rolls of 316L wire, Black Goon LP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (28/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Reo lusting averted...back to reoville I am...
> 
> View attachment 86605


Love that finish. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/2/17)

Andre said:


> Love that finish. Congrats and enjoy.


Thanks @Andre ...unconventional pairing on this one...got the goon lp on it 0.40 dual coils and loving it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Reo lusting averted...back to reoville I am...
> 
> View attachment 86605


Dibs.


----------



## Silver (28/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



That is just marvellous @umzungu 
Wishing you well !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Got the csmnt last night. Got ready, layed out tools and Wire only to notice I dont have a flat head screw driver for the deck
> Imagine the excitement, only not be able to build.
> 
> Popped out to VK for said screw driver and ended up with a bit more
> View attachment 86564



That must have been painful @Dietz ! 
Shame man

But tell me, if you dont mind me asking - how the heck can you not have a flat screwdriver?
What about those little army knives? 

Anyhow I think you made up for it good and proper. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Reo lusting averted...back to reoville I am...
> 
> View attachment 86605



Oh wow @incredible_hullk - thats incredible
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/3/17)

Gah! Im leaving for a meeting in 10 minutes so I can't even play!!




Great stuff @Kurt Yeo , didnt even take 24 hours!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/3/17)

Epic epic mail...thank u uncle @Rob Fisher ...and some raspberry slushee and rune thank u so much...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/3/17)

@Dietz So how is the Cozzy for you so far brother? Dare I say... "Out of this world?" Haha see what I did there, you know cuz he is a little astrona... okay nevermind bad joke.

And who doesn't have a flat screw driver. I would have crafted one out if an old carrot or something. Anyway glad you got it sorted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (1/3/17)

Silver said:


> That must have been painful @Dietz !
> Shame man
> 
> But tell me, if you dont mind me asking - how the heck can you not have a flat screwdriver?
> ...


@Silver
I sold all my RC Planes and Gear about three months ago to start a new 'Hobby', I figured I wont need small tools again so sold the small set I had with it all, And none of the pocket knife sets I have are small enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (1/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> @Dietz So how is the Cozzy for you so far brother? Dare I say... "Out of this world?" Haha see what I did there, you know cuz he is a little astrona... okay nevermind bad joke.
> And who doesn't have a flat screw driver. I would have craftet one out if an old carrot or something. Anyway glad you got it sorted.



@Mr_Puffs I am just so Impressed with everything about it!! I cant stop vaping it and its a Really Rocking RDA, Its incredible what difference a few small things in design does to change the entire experience. 
The quality design and machining of this is of great!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/3/17)

Dietz said:


> @Mr_Puffs I am just so Impressed with everything about it!! I cant stop vaping it and its a Really Rocking RDA, Its incredible what difference a few small things in design does to change the entire experience.
> The quality design and machining of this is of great!!


I knew you would like it.  Don't know how anybody won't. The other thing I didn't mention which was a big bummer for me on the Goon is that you can actually twist the cap so that the airflow holes are completely closed. The Goon always has a bit if an opening no matter how you twist it. #CozzyForLife haha... If you haven't tried a single coil on that bad boy be sure to do that next. You will be surprised at how well the airflow works. 

You think we can label the Cosmonaut as HE? I feel it deserves it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (1/3/17)

Well That was quick

Some samples from Smist to try out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (1/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> I knew you would like it.  Don't know how anybody won't. The other thing I didn't mention which was a big bummer for me on the Goon is that you can actually twist the cap so that the airflow holes are completely closed. The Goon always has a bit if an opening no matter how you twist it. #CozzyForLife haha... If you haven't tried a single coil on that bad boy be sure to do that next. You will be surprised at how well the airflow works.
> 
> You think we can label the Cosmonaut as HE? I feel it deserves it.


Will update on the Builds Thread on the build I have in now, Dont want to Hijack this thread.

Out of every single RTA or RDA I have tried, the CSMNT Is definitely of the highest quality, I would call it HE, at least out of everything I have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/3/17)

Dietz said:


> Will update on the Builds Thread on the build I have in now, Dont want to Hijack this thread.
> 
> Out of every single RTA or RDA I have tried, the CSMNT Is definitely of the highest quality, I would call it HE, at least out of everything I have!


Haha cool man. Yeah it really is under appreciated imo. Will keep a look out for your post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (1/3/17)

Some samples from @SMIST to try out

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (1/3/17)

Dietz said:


> Out of every single RTA or RDA I have tried, the CSMNT Is definitely of the highest quality


Word ...... so glad you can confirm my choice of the CSMNT as the winner of my RDA shootout. 
It is a superb RDA ........ even when used as a single coil dripper.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/3/17)

Vape mail...
Some samples.
Thanks Wayne from @SMIST

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (1/3/17)

Small package from sir vape. Need to see if the hype is real on this wire. Then also got a ccell coil to try it again. 






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir (1/3/17)

Tockit said:


> Small package from sir vape. Need to see if the hype is real on this wire. Then also got a ccell coil to try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its not the size of the package that counts but how you use it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deadz (1/3/17)

Some Samples to try, Courtesy of the team @SMIST

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## acorn (1/3/17)

Thank you @Throat Punch, great and prompt service. First pointed @Dietz in this direction for a SS CSMNT while still contemplating, after his vapemail, could not resist, my expectations exceeded on this CSMNT.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch (1/3/17)

acorn said:


> Thank you @Throat Punch, great and prompt service. First pointed @Dietz in this direction for a SS CSMNT while still contemplating, after his vapemail, could not resist, my expectations exceeded on this CSMNT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are more than welcome @acorn! Glad we could help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono (1/3/17)

Tockit said:


> Small package from sir vape. Need to see if the hype is real on this wire. Then also got a ccell coil to try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wire hype is real for a reason  running dual 6 wrap 3.0 on all my mechs and it's really outstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/3/17)

acorn said:


> Thank you @Throat Punch, great and prompt service. First pointed @Dietz in this direction for a SS CSMNT while still contemplating, after his vapemail, could not resist, my expectations exceeded on this CSMNT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so the Csmnt virus spreads hahaha. @Dietz Do I get any credit for this Cozzy buy aswell?  I am considering making some csmnt fan club shirts, you in?

Jokes aside enjoy that beaut of a rda man!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (1/3/17)

New addition to the family, thanks @Alex_123 this is a great little setup.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (2/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> And so the Csmnt virus spreads hahaha. @Dietz Do I get any credit for this Cozzy buy aswell?  I am considering making some csmnt fan club shirts, you in?
> 
> Jokes aside enjoy that beaut of a rda man!


@Mr_Puffs was the 1st! Im in on the Fan Club Shirts  
This is making me Very happy!! Think its time for a separate thread?

I was laughing at the same thing @acorn !! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (2/3/17)

Dietz said:


> @Mr_Puffs was the 1st! Im in on the Fan Club Shirts
> This is making me Very happy!! Think its time for a separate thread?
> 
> I was laughing at the same thing @acorn !! Enjoy it!


In all honesty I think like a grey shirt with that black csmnt skull logo would look killer And then like Cosmonaut on the back. And in a hoody version aswell. Dude... hahaha So much want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/3/17)

Vapemail

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (2/3/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Vapemail
> View attachment 86810


Show a few more pics!!


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/3/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (2/3/17)

Got me a silver g-priv. All I need now is a SS CSMNT to make the g-priv her throne. Any ideas where I can get one?

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (2/3/17)

Woohoo! Some higher nic juices and tips for some MTL vaping!




Thanks @BumbleBee and @Rincewind , awesome personalised service!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Tanja (2/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Woohoo! Some higher nic juices and tips for some MTL vaping!
> 
> View attachment 86821
> 
> ...


But that's not XXX?    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/3/17)

Tanja said:


> But that's not XXX?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nope! But I have to try them! Especially the Kiwichi!

And then, Peanut Butter and Banana? You have to give that a go surely? It smells really good too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (2/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Nope! But I have to try them! Especially the Kiwichi!
> 
> And then, Peanut Butter and Banana? You have to give that a go surely? It smells really good too!!


Oh for sure! They do sound great!

Haven't even tried all the ones you sent me yet... and haven't opened my ADV juices yet... still steeping... 

So many juices to still try out!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (2/3/17)

Tanja said:


> Oh for sure! They do sound great!
> 
> Haven't even tried all the ones you sent me yet... and haven't opened my ADV juices yet... still steeping...
> 
> ...


The longer those ADV juices steep the better, so if you can hold out then you're in for a treat.

There really are an insane amount of juices. I wanted to try them all at one stage, but they come out faster then my account refreshes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (2/3/17)

Stosta said:


> The longer those ADV juices steep the better, so if you can hold out then you're in for a treat.
> 
> There really are an insane amount of juices. I wanted to try them all at one stage, but they come out faster then my account refreshes


I share your pain!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/3/17)

Smells soooo good, just wanna drink them

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mr_Puffs (2/3/17)

Amir said:


> Got me a silver g-priv. All I need now is a SS CSMNT to make the g-priv her throne. Any ideas where I can get one?
> 
> View attachment 86816


@Throat Punch Might still have?


----------



## Amir (2/3/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> @Throat Punch Might still have?



He proposed black... i said yes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak (2/3/17)

Vape cotton fresh from China. Apparently R100 of cotton = vape forever  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 86802
> View attachment 86803
> View attachment 86805
> ...





Stosta said:


> Woohoo! Some higher nic juices and tips for some MTL vaping!
> 
> View attachment 86821
> 
> ...


Enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (2/3/17)

Bought one of @kimbo stir boxes.
Pic in action 100ml of max VG and it works a treat.




Do yourselves a flavour!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/3/17)

A small package....
But a goodie!!
Some 30A Batts so I can build a little lower

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lawrencevapes (2/3/17)

my Dovpo st200 finall arrived from germany vaping it like a beast tonight

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak (3/3/17)

Whoop. Got my Aria Sleeper RDA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ash (3/3/17)

And finally I get 1, Hopefully I will have some time later to do a build. But it looks like a winner. Comfort in the hand too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/17)

Ash said:


> And finally I get 1, Hopefully I will have some time later to do a build. But it looks like a winner. Comfort in the hand too
> View attachment 86926

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (3/3/17)

Some vape mail after waiting a week to finally get back home. Thanks @Cobrali for the Doode, can't wait to throw a fat airy build in there. Also the treated LP Goon from The Sirs is looking beautiful, just a tad disappointed as I found some tiny scratches on the one side maybe from handling from the heat treatment..  Still looks good though.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (3/3/17)

Ash said:


> And finally I get 1, Hopefully I will have some time later to do a build. But it looks like a winner. Comfort in the hand too
> View attachment 86926


Those things are stunning! Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (3/3/17)

Andre said:


> Those things are stunning! Congrats. Enjoy.


Maybe we must get us some Billetboxes @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Italy and France deliveries today! Polished Bell Cap for the Hadaly from France and a new Bridge that uses EUC ceramic coils for the Billet Box from Italy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (3/3/17)

lawrencevapes said:


> my Dovpo st200 finall arrived from germany vaping it like a beast tonight


From Germany? Didnt VapeKing have these in stock?

https://www.vapeking.co.za/dovpo-st-200.html

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Akash (3/3/17)

You can always rely on The Flavour Mill to go that extra mile. Thanks to @DizZa and @Erica_TFM for the awesome service as always. The upsize is highly appeciated!!!!

You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ash (3/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Italy and France deliveries today! Polished Bell Cap for the Hadaly from France and a new Bridge that uses EUC ceramic coils for the Billet Box from Italy!
> View attachment 86942
> View attachment 86943



nice, love the exocet though. beautiful vape


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> From Germany? Didnt VapeKing have these in stock?
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/dovpo-st-200.html



They did have those at vape king. But it sounds Fancier when its from Germany and made in China

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (3/3/17)

It's here... it's official... I'm a #CSMNT guy. (**,)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (3/3/17)

A really special vapemail this one! A touch of class from a top bloke @Throat Punch this mod is something special and needed a nice new dripper to go with it! Thanks a lot bud truly top service... loving how it looks with my petri rta

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Throat Punch (3/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> A really special vapemail this one! A touch of class from a top bloke @Throat Punch this mod is something special and needed a nice new dripper to go with it! Thanks a lot bud truly top service... loving how it looks with my petri rta
> View attachment 86995
> View attachment 86996
> View attachment 86997
> ...



You are more than welcome @Scouse45. Looking forward to delivering more great gear to you in future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akash (4/3/17)

Vape mail from the UK. Picked up from my local PO this morning

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## lawrencevapes (4/3/17)

Akash said:


> Vape mail from the UK. Picked up from my local PO this morning
> 
> View attachment 87052
> View attachment 87053
> View attachment 87054


nice bro , let us know how it vapes !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (4/3/17)

lawrencevapes said:


> nice bro , let us know how it vapes !



Certainly man


----------



## lawrencevapes (4/3/17)

Akash said:


> Certainly man


no problem !


----------



## Deadz (4/3/17)

Saturday VapeMail courtesy of the gents at Atmosfear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/17)

Waiting on this bad boy the Snapdragon v1.5
Shes in customs so hopfully within the next 2/3 weeks she will be in my hands.




Posted in wrong section sorry mods pls move to what you waiting for-
@Rob Fisher @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

Ash said:


> And finally I get 1, Hopefully I will have some time later to do a build. But it looks like a winner. Comfort in the hand too
> View attachment 86926



Oh wow, @Ash - she is gorgeous
All the best
That blue!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moosa86 (5/3/17)

Been meaning to post this for a while. My "Vape Mail" pick up from @Kurt Yeo. Loving this RDTA. Just need a smoked/black glass for my murdered setup.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

Small vapemail..cause I forgot my charger back home..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Small vapemail..cause I forgot my charger back home..
> 
> View attachment 87190


Oh and in other news...walk into the vape shop what do I see...posters for juice "available in 0,3 and 6mg" so apparently in a country where nic juice is not available guys actually sell it but don't put it on their website

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (6/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Oh and in other news...walk into the vape shop what do I see...posters for juice "available in 0,3 and 6mg" so apparently in a country where nic juice is not available guys actually sell it but don't put it on their website


Silly laws will be flouted!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Akash (6/3/17)

Do post pics of the shops there @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

Akash said:


> Do post pics of the shops there @incredible_hullk


Will do @Akash ...trust me not like ours at all... the shops still sell the old school stuff...so hardly anyone vapes a rda on a rx for instance...most of the guys I've seen vaping are rocking the natilius and other mtl tanks on the svd mods...only 1 vape site I've seen has the power mods and rdas...we are truly spoilt in sa!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (6/3/17)

Life hack... how to make monday more tolerable 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

Amir said:


> Life hack... how to make monday more tolerable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one @Amir ps I hope u work at home affairs or something cos that stash of ids or passports wud look interesting if u didnt...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 87209


Best you don't end up with a connection problem in 10 minutes time and have to fine yourself Fines Master!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  Beautiful panels, Fire Button and Drip tip for my Light Blue Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## VapeSnow (6/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Beautiful panels, Fire Button and Drip tip for my Light Blue Billet Box!
> View attachment 87210



Awesome panels. I want to get myself a Black BB and put snake Red panels on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Beautiful panels, Fire Button and Drip tip for my Light Blue Billet Box!
> View attachment 87210


Looking good @Rob Fisher name change for you to snake pliskin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  Polish Vape Mail.... O-Rings from Hussar and Drip Tips from White Owl Mods!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (6/3/17)

Perfect ending to a very blue Monday.







Six ml version.

2.2 ml version.

Regards

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Oupa (6/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Beautiful panels, Fire Button and Drip tip for my Light Blue Billet Box!
> View attachment 87210



OMG!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/3/17)

More goodies from a really good b&m abt 5 Km out of the city... the sparkling lime and lemon is fantastic big hit of lime upfront with lemon and then sweetness rounded off with a playful fizz on the tongue...amazing stuff

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## E.T. (7/3/17)

New SL reo to join the family
Thank you @Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Riaz (7/3/17)

Oh what a beautiful mod indeed

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Petrus (7/3/17)

I know I said nor a Kryten, but thanks to @Spydro, lets try her.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (8/3/17)

I had to see what all the haywire fuss was all about. Excellent service from @noonclouds. Got my order shipped and delivered on the same day even with the last morning changes I requested. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/17)

Buzz Mail from @BumbleBee! Nice real stainless steel (not the cheap stuff you normally find) atty stands with threads, Stainless steel heat sinks... and some bottles.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (8/3/17)

Some nice goodies today ...




2nd Ammit. LOVE this tank! Thought I would give the Alto a try as well!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (8/3/17)

Some Grack Juice courtesy of @rogue zombie ! Thanks for hooking me up bud!




I really enjoy it!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (8/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Some Grack Juice courtesy of @rogue zombie ! Thanks for hooking me up bud!
> 
> View attachment 87657
> 
> ...


How is that grack juice it got really good ratings been dying to make it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (8/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> How is that grack juice it got really good ratings been dying to make it!


I really like it actually. I think it would be amazing with more "coolness', but I think that of all juices!

I would definitely say it's worth a mix, but then again, I didn't mix it! Hahaha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (8/3/17)

Not big Vape mail but nevertheless much anticipated thanks @Amir

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (8/3/17)

Rafique said:


> Not big Vape mail but nevertheless much anticipated thanks @Amir
> 
> View attachment 87677
> View attachment 87678


Nice, Vapemail is Vapemail, no matter how big or how small it always trigger this little guy inside me to hit the stores.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> How is that grack juice it got really good ratings been dying to make it!





Stosta said:


> I really like it actually. I think it would be amazing with more "coolness', but I think that of all juices!
> 
> I would definitely say it's worth a mix, but then again, I didn't mix it! Hahaha!


I did not like it at all. Tastes like a cactus.

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Stosta (8/3/17)

Andre said:


> I did not like it at all. Tastes like a cactus.


Mmm... A delicious, fruit-filled cactus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (8/3/17)

Finally got my favourite mod and wow she is a stunner!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Finally got my favourite mod and wow she is a stunner!!
> View attachment 87690
> View attachment 87691
> View attachment 87692
> View attachment 87693


That looks sexy...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Finally got my favourite mod and wow she is a stunner!!
> View attachment 87690
> View attachment 87691
> View attachment 87692
> View attachment 87693


That is beautiful man, I just pulled the trigger on the black with grey ostrich skin and dark wood version in anticipation for my esg skyline , how's the quality of the finish on it? I've heard a few people had issues with the silver versions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/3/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> That is beautiful man, I just pulled the trigger on the black with grey ostrich skin and dark wood version in anticipation for my esg skyline , how's the quality of the finish on it? I've heard a few people had issues with the silver versions


My silver one is looking like new after daily use and extensive travel. Fit and finish is perfect. Only the "bumps" of the ostrich skin have lost some of their dark tint. Overall not bad for a mod that is in my hand almost permanently.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (8/3/17)

Raindance said:


> My silver one is looking like new after daily use and extensive travel. Fit and finish is perfect. Only the "bumps" of the ostrich skin have lost some of their dark tint. Overall not bad for a mod that is in my hand almost permanently.
> 
> Regards


Great to hear bud, I'm sure a lil leather care will restore the dark tint or at least give the illusion of it being there still and make the leather have that lovely aged look, just look for some at an auto detailing store

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Scouse45 (8/3/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> That is beautiful man, I just pulled the trigger on the black with grey ostrich skin and dark wood version in anticipation for my esg skyline , how's the quality of the finish on it? I've heard a few people had issues with the silver versions


It's amazing to be honest the finish is the best I've come across amazing device!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/3/17)

So what started out as a "Small restock" order ended up adding 4 recipes to my repertoire, and then I ran into the new tobaccos.... 
Damn that smell when I opened the box!

Thanx @Erica_TFM, @DizZa and team. 
Awesome service, and Erica even helped me sort my order at 20:00 at night. 

Now then.... Have to get the kids to bed so I can mix some stuff


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Spongebob (9/3/17)

Huge shout out to @ddk1979 for my new toy!!!  she vapes like a dream   I thank you sir for all the added effort, and posting it all the way to me!!!    Really appreciated!!!    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/3/17)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 87798
> 
> 
> Huge shout out to @ddk1979 for my new toy!!!  she vapes like a dream   I thank you sir for all the added effort, and posting it all the way to me!!!    Really appreciated!!!
> ...




@Spongebob you are most welcome.. I've been on the receiving end of the generosity of forum members and do my best to pass it forward.
Wishing you much enjoyment.

@Rob Fisher , the Nautilus X has found a new home. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Some goodies from Vaporesso... some Starter Kits and the MONSTER Melo 300! 










This thing is huge!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Cute good looking vaping device for Ninja Vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Mums White panels to go with the Royal Blue Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali (10/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Cute good looking vaping device for Ninja Vaping!
> View attachment 87838
> View attachment 87839
> View attachment 87840


Dibs on the Aurora one when you sell! @Rob Fisher

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (10/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Cute good looking vaping device for Ninja Vaping!
> View attachment 87838
> View attachment 87839
> View attachment 87840



Stunning Dr. Rob, I think you should be officially known as The Modfather of the SA vape scene from this point onwards.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (10/3/17)

Neal said:


> Stunning Dr. Rob, I think you should be officially known as The Modfather of the SA vape scene from this point onwards.


And maybe start a new thread "Uncle Rob Fishy's Mod Fêshuns"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (10/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Cute good looking vaping device for Ninja Vaping!
> View attachment 87838
> View attachment 87839
> View attachment 87840


I see these actually seem to be quite popular overseas, I would be keen to hear back on this one Rob!


----------



## Richelo Killian (10/3/17)

SUPER excited for this one!

SINGLE coil, 5.3 ml OBS Engine Nano. STUPID naming it nano, as it's 5.3ml!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/3/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> SUPER excited for this one!
> 
> SINGLE coil, 5.3 ml OBS Engine Nano. STUPID naming it nano, as it's 5.3ml!
> 
> ...


Wow are these in sa now


----------



## Richelo Killian (10/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Wow are these in sa now



Nope, ordered from 3FVape. Would NOT recommend it! I selected DHL, and ended up paying a small damn fortune for the shipping! Their free option on the other hand can take damn near 3 months to get here.

Currently not finding these anywhere but China. It only came out mid Feb, so, either suck it up and order from China, or, wait a while

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/17)

Stosta said:


> I see these actually seem to be quite popular overseas, I would be keen to hear back on this one Rob!



As a small and cute ninja device it's not bad... obviously nothing like a Billet Box or any of my other devices... adequate to take when flying via countries with a bad attitude that may confiscate vaping devices...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/17)

VaporDNA have them in stock. https://www.vapordna.com/OBS-Engine-Nano-RTA-p/obsenn.htm

So my guess is they should start appearing locally any day now!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/3/17)

First vape mail and purchase from Throat Punch. Some juice and district F5VE chubby summit slam cap. Service is on point order it yesterday and received it in Cape Town today. Now I hope the cap fits on my Armageddon. 

Bought it after seeing a photo on instagram.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Akash (11/3/17)

Had the pleasure of meeting @Ash this morning. Wat an awesome guy. Really!! Thanks for the tank and the gifts bro. And most of all, thanks for that chat this morning

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (11/3/17)

NP bud, At least I know someone who will use it more than me. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/3/17)

Caramia said:


> And maybe start a new thread "Uncle Rob Fishy's Mod Fêshuns"


 Wow that sent me back in time...I forgot where that TV show was buried in my brain!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Not quite vapemail but rather fetch mail

Was in the area and popped in to Lung Candy.

Have always had my eye on the blue Petri V2 and they had in stock and was on special.

Then when I saw the silver Goon 24 I thought of @KZOR and all the Goon fans and gave in.

Was so cool to see @Anees M Kara in the shop as well and we had a nice chat.

Drippers baby. Here I come. Hehe.




Big thanks to @Maxxis for the friendly service and expert coil building he did for me. Am looking very forward to this. And his colleague Marco was also great.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 13


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/3/17)

Silver said:


> Not quite vapemail but rather fetch mail
> 
> Was in the area and popped in to Lung Candy.
> 
> ...



Wow....awesome stuff @Silver , you have just entered into a amazing place.
Please give us your feedback on the two.
They are both amazing drippers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow....awesome stuff @Silver , you have just entered into a amazing place.
> Please give us your feedback on the two.
> They are both amazing drippers.



Thanks @Clouds4Days 

It has taken me very long I know - but i need some gear to test out all the amazing 3mg and 6mg juices that are coming out - am hoping I like the flavour on the Petri and the fun and clouds (and flavour of a different kind) on the Goon.

I am also hoping to have some time soon to play with the vape gear and the juices that have been accumulating....


----------



## Scouse45 (11/3/17)

Silver said:


> Not quite vapemail but rather fetch mail
> 
> Was in the area and popped in to Lung Candy.
> 
> ...


I must say @Silver im impressed. For a man that loves his MTL, Reos and restricted lung hit but willing to giv it a good go! Of all the drippers I hav tried those r my best two so very interested to hear ur take on them both! I reckon u will prefer the petri

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> I must say @Silver im impressed. For a man that loves his MTL, Reos and restricted lung hit but willing to giv it a good go! Of all the drippers I hav tried those r my best two so very interested to hear ur take on them both! I reckon u will prefer the petri



Ah many thanks @Scouse45 !
Happy to hear you like those two. 
I need to give it a try and am looking forward to the findings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/3/17)

Silver said:


> Not quite vapemail but rather fetch mail
> 
> Was in the area and popped in to Lung Candy.
> 
> ...


Yay! You finally got your blue petri 

Those are both great drippers, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch (11/3/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> First vape mail and purchase from Throat Punch. Some juice and district F5VE chubby summit slam cap. Service is on point order it yesterday and received it in Cape Town today. Now I hope the cap fits on my Armageddon.
> 
> Bought it after seeing a photo on instagram.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the shout out, truly appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (11/3/17)

@Silver thats some mighty fine vape mail you got there. I hope its as awesome as the reviews I've seen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (11/3/17)

Throat Punch said:


> Thank you for the shout out, truly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi

Thanks for the awesome service and the cap fits perfectly. 

Excuse the dirty copper still need to sort it but the cap will go on my Cotton candy black sleeve as soon as I received it. Sourced one from urban vapors in the UK.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/3/17)

Epic vapemail @Silver  

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (12/3/17)

A power spike knocked my computer out on 3/7 when I had vape mail due. I had to obtain a new power supply for it and just got it back up and running...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/17)

Spydro said:


> A power spike knocked my computer out on 3/7 when I had vape mail due. I had to obtain a new power supply for it and just got it back up and running...
> 
> View attachment 87938



Wow...
Krytens for days @Spydro , nice.


----------



## Spydro (12/3/17)

Also some vape mail from back in early-mid January that was not posted when received because I wanted some time to evaluate it. It was called an HE mod. Different strokes I guess. At best I'd give it a 4/5 out of 10 due to liking very little about it. So I will not review it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Also some vape mail from back in early-mid January that was not posted when received because I wanted some time to evaluate it. It was called an HE mod. Different strokes I guess. At best I'd give it a 4/5 out of 10 due to liking very little about it. So I will not review it.
> 
> View attachment 87939


@Spydro , what specifically could be your dislike of this mod? It has a DNA75 board and runs from a 26650 battery so operationally it would function on par any mod running those. I would thus compare it with the SKAR from Lost Vape, which I really like. Aesthetically it looks stunning, which ticks off all the positive boxes in the looks department. Really don't understand what there is to dislike about this mod, that is besides the price...

Regards


----------



## Attie (12/3/17)

Silver said:


> Not quite vapemail but rather fetch mail
> 
> Was in the area and popped in to Lung Candy.
> 
> ...



Great selection @Silver, the Petri and the Good never disappoints. 
Still my 2 favorite RDA's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anees M Kara (12/3/17)

Was nice seeing and chatting with u too @Silver the biryani and samoosad are on order and hopefully the wife will prepare it soon

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava (12/3/17)

Got the hastur v2 on Friday. Put through paces this weekend. Very nice and price point is very good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (13/3/17)

Big thank you to @Richio from Black Vapour for going out of his way and for the extra little surprise in my last order.
@Andre I will let you know what I think shortly......

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (13/3/17)

This just in from the gents down @Sir Vape. Finally got my hands on a @hands that matches my alien... NIICE!! 
Love it when our local boys take the initiative to throw some passion and pride into their work. Be it in the vaping industry or anything else for that matter... This man is a craftsman of true skill.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (13/3/17)

Epic Vapemail from The Vape Guy, thanx @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Tockit (13/3/17)

Happy Birthday vape mail Baby!!!! Well not for me but for my big Boet. He always puffs along on my Mod when i visit and he has been saying hell get him one too but never got that far. So me and my sis did the next best Big small boet/sis thing and got him a Mod for hes birthday. So for now i got him the AL85, 2 bateries and a 2 bay charger but i made a booboo when i ordered. thought it was the al85 kit but its the mod only. No biggy though, just means i can get him a big baby beast tank to go with it as it can accomodate a 25mm tank no problem. Unlike the Pico.


OMG!!!!! its so small!!!



Next to my hohmslice with OBS tank on it



I think its a good starter kit for now. And thanks to Vape King for the awesome service.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Caramia (13/3/17)

And A HUGE SHOUTOUT TO @Paulie! Wow Dude, you made my week!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (13/3/17)

GregF said:


> Big thank you to @Richio from Black Vapour for going out of his way and for the extra little surprise in my last order.
> @Andre I will let you know what I think shortly......
> View attachment 88053


Ah, FLV Kentucky Blend I presume. Extremely versatile. Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/3/17)

Caramia said:


> Epic Vapemail from The Vape Guy, thanx @BumbleBee!
> View attachment 88055


Oh cool! That little beasty looks right at home in the Witcher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (13/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh cool! That little beasty looks right at home in the Witcher


I love his little setup, it is almost always filled up and in my hand, it just goes everywhere, and the Kiwichi, amazeballz! Hubby loves it as well, so I have trouble keeping it safe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (13/3/17)

Do not often get vapemail. Thanx @Paulie just received my prize, Will do the hand over to my wife. 




The juice did not travel well, some of it spilled, now everyone in the office wants to have some of what I am having. When I opened the courier packet all you could smell was the coffee cake goodness!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Richelo Killian (13/3/17)

EPIC vape mail today from the US!!!

Christmas came WAY early this year! 

Descriptions with pictures ...



FULL package ... Details below ...



Beginner RDA to try my hand at it, some BIG atty stands and an accessory for another RDTA



Envii Lochness Mod!



HE NarTA RDTA!!!



Some curved ceramic tweezers



Best battery raps ever according to @Rob Fisher 



Best juice bottles I have EVER used! 30ml. Still using 4 that I got over 3 years ago!



Drip tip stands



Atty Stands



Battery stands.

Ok, done.

Now ... I am going to disappear and ENJOY these!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Paulie (13/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Do not often get vapemail. Thanx @Paulie just received my prize, Will do the hand over to my wife.
> 
> View attachment 88087
> 
> ...


 pm SENT

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (13/3/17)

Last Mod of any type for awhile .... I'm done buying mods......... best device to end it of.
Clurichaun from @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Last Mod of any type for awhile .... I'm done buying mods......... best device to end it of.
> Clurichaun from @Justin Pattrick
> View attachment 88097


Wait till you see what's coming out next month!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Caramia (13/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Last Mod of any type for awhile .... I'm done buying mods......... best device to end it of.
> Clurichaun from @Justin Pattrick
> View attachment 88097


So much of want That is flippen gorgeous @Deckie!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (13/3/17)

So I got vapemail.... I am stuck in Lesotho, my wife in fact is rubbing it in. What a Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45 (13/3/17)

My favourite kinda vape Mail diy vape Mail thanks @Richio top stuff bud ordered late Friday night and received today! Only sad part I got the wrong size bottles but not the end of the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> EPIC vape mail today from the US!!!



Some lekker Vape Mail right there! The juice bottles are interesting!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/17)

Vape Mail - Tools, wire savers, wire cutters, sanding pads and dentist picks to use on wicks...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Exocets for BB's!




And a neat Lost Vapes 60w single 18650 cutie!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Anneries (13/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail - Tools, wire savers, wire cutters, sanding pads and dentist picks to use on wicks...
> View attachment 88104
> View attachment 88105
> View attachment 88106
> ...



With all those precision clippers and picks and .. and ... and... It seems like you are going for the coil master supreme build badge.

You even have a mirror to look under and behind the builds.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/17)

Anneries said:


> With all those precision clippers and picks and .. and ... and... It seems like you are going for the coil master supreme build badge.
> 
> You even have a mirror to look under and behind the builds.



Nope it's just to make me look like a PRO... if I have all the right tools around people may not see my kak coils!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Petrus (13/3/17)

26650 Squonker @Justin Pattrick, you legend. What a vape and top craftsmanship, and #0001. With a Snappy on top epic vapemail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Deckie (13/3/17)

Petrus said:


> 26650 Squonker @Justin Pattrick, you legend. What a vape and top craftsmanship, and #0001. With a Snappy on top epic vapemail.
> View attachment 88132


Nice @Petrus - I'll back you , it's purple.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/17)

Petrus said:


> 26650 Squonker @Justin Pattrick, you legend. What a vape and top craftsmanship, and #0001. With a Snappy on top epic vapemail.
> View attachment 88132


Awesome purple-pink setup! That snapdragon is haunting me. No leaking or moisture, even from oversquonking?


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/3/17)

Petrus said:


> 26650 Squonker @Justin Pattrick, you legend. What a vape and top craftsmanship, and #0001. With a Snappy on top epic vapemail.
> View attachment 88132



Amazing brother... Love it brother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (13/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Exocets for BB's!
> View attachment 88113
> View attachment 88114
> 
> ...



How small is this device compared to a pico. Looking for a small mod for my hadlay. Not a squonker though.


----------



## Petrus (13/3/17)

Andre said:


> Awesome purple-pink setup! That snapdragon is haunting me. No leaking or moisture, even from oversquonking?


@Andre, ja on the pink thing, luckily my two girls agree as one.....pa dis pers...sorry..hehe. The Snapdragon for sure my best atty by far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/3/17)

Andre said:


> Awesome purple-pink setup! That snapdragon is haunting me. No leaking or moisture, even from oversquonking?



So much fomo...need Apple Watch more than a mod....no...anyone know a money dance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/3/17)

Petrus said:


> 26650 Squonker @Justin Pattrick, you legend. What a vape and top craftsmanship, and #0001. With a Snappy on top epic vapemail.
> View attachment 88132



Stunning @Petrus - that colour is amazing
And as for the mod - i tried it out this weekend - it is super
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/17)

Ash said:


> How small is this device compared to a pico. Looking for a small mod for my hadlay. Not a squonker though.



@Ash here is a pic of a Phantom, Epetite and the Pico

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (13/3/17)

Pico Resin looks like a winner for a stealthy vape. Thanks for that pic. Btw that Phantom, still a wow factor

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

6 x VTC6's and the OBS Nano!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 

Surprise package from Steam Masters!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (14/3/17)

Some Vape Mail before my exam, been eyeing this for a while, definitely my favorite mod of all time, nice compact size, DNA 250 chipset, dual battery capable of 166/167 watts and it just looks so damn classy

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Oh my word. I am so excited, amped and chuffed to receive this vape mail




Have wanted an authentic Kayfun for a long time and thanks to Jake from @Throat Punch I now have two specimens in my paws. The Kayfun 5 and the Kayfun V3 Mini (for MTL)

Will be a while before I can play and test because I have a brutal work week ahead but I am just so excited they are here. 

Excellently packaged by Jake and great service from Throat Punch. My first order from them too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 21


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word. I am so excited, amped and chuffed to receive this vape mail
> 
> View attachment 88201
> 
> ...



Thats great @Silver . awesome gear right there. Really want to try a kayfun v5. Please give me your views on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word. I am so excited, amped and chuffed to receive this vape mail
> 
> View attachment 88201
> 
> ...


Wow @Silver, now for a mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats great @Silver . awesome gear right there. Really want to try a kayfun v5. Please give me your views on it.



Will do @Clouds4Days - 

I was always after the original MTL "heritage" of the Kayfun - so am delighted that Jake got in the V3 Mini. 

As far as I understand the KF5 was a departure from this heritage but many say it is fantastic too. So I had to give it a go. 

Will let you know when I have had a chance to try it out properly, but it may take some time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word. I am so excited, amped and chuffed to receive this vape mail
> 
> View attachment 88201
> 
> ...



Nice @Silver. When you have had some time with it, a review would be good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Petrus said:


> Wow @Silver, now for a mod



Lol @Petrus - indeed
One at a time - first things first...


----------



## Deckie (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> Will do @Clouds4Days -
> 
> I was always after the original MTL "heritage" of the Kayfun - so am delighted that Jake got in the V3 Mini.
> 
> ...


@Silver I see they include the MTL kit with it. Originally the KF5 was not kitted out for proper MTL and Svoemesto admitted this and were working on a MTL fix which they would make available which they did & now it seems to be included with the kf5. I have just ordered 1 myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Deckie said:


> @Silver I see they include the MTL kit with it. Originally the KF5 was not kitted out for proper MTL and Svoemesto admitted this and were working on a MTL fix which they would make available which they did & now it seems to be included with the kf5. I have just ordered 1 myself.



Yip - I saw the little pins in another little baggie, which I assume are the MTL attachments for this. Somehow I think the KF5 will be better suited to restricted lung hits though. Time will tell. Lots of investigation on the "investigate and experiment ToDo list"....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (14/3/17)

Got back to office and had 2 small packages waiting. Got to love SA suppliers as all order was delivered next day

@Sir Vape some Chubby Gorilla battery cases and some more chubby caps







@Vapers Corner some king soda - smells awesome, nichrome and atty stands







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (14/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Wait till you see what's coming out next month!


No @Stosta you must see what's coming next week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Throat Punch (14/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word. I am so excited, amped and chuffed to receive this vape mail
> 
> View attachment 88201
> 
> ...



You are most welcome @Silver. Thank you for the support, it's much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (14/3/17)

Deckie said:


> No @Stosta you must see what's coming next week


What about a Sneak Peak @Deckie


----------



## Deckie (14/3/17)

Petrus said:


> What about a Sneak Peak @Deckie


@Petrus , I don't want to look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/3/17)

Time to check one of these out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Silver (15/3/17)

Oh my gosh @Genosmate 
You snuck this up so quietly!
Congrats man. She looks beautiful. Wishing you all the best and many happy vapes!


----------



## Genosmate (15/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Genosmate
> You snuck this up so quietly!
> Congrats man. She looks beautiful. Wishing you all the best and many happy vapes!



I'm told this will render my squonkers obsolete! I doubt it but lets see.
First impressions are that of an extremely well made and well designed mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (15/3/17)

Genosmate said:


> Time to check one of these out.
> 
> View attachment 88303



Very nice, you are going to enjoy it for sure. Hope u have an exocet to go with it


----------



## Genosmate (15/3/17)

Ash said:


> Very nice, you are going to enjoy it for sure. Hope u have an exocet to go with it


Thanks.Yes I got an Exocet inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T. (15/3/17)

New juice to try, hope it vapeable, smells nice though.

Great service from vcorpvaping @Cybermoo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/3/17)

Genosmate said:


> Time to check one of these out.
> 
> View attachment 88303


Awesome @Genosmate ....like a stealth ninja he appears with a bb ....,*karate chop*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (15/3/17)

Wanted something small for my Hadaly. Cannot get any better I think. Thanks Vape King for quick service.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/17)

Some awesome sauce from juicyjoes thanks @ShaneW for the awesome speedy delivery (order placed yesterday at 3pm and arrived at 10:30am today)
Also yous are the only vendors that actually had 100ml bottles of Good Boy so big up to yous.

Also i have to mention, i think i have finally found my first adv after a year of vaping , after getting a sample in January from my bud @Slick i cannot get enough of this amazing juice....

Thank you for creating such an amzing juice @Rooigevaar (Weiner Vape Co.)
GOOD BOY is just amazing...




The yogichew is for the wife, also a really nice juice.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (15/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Some awesome sauce from juicyjoes thanks @ShaneW for the awesome speedy delivery (order placed yesterday at 3pm and arrived at 10:30am today)
> Also yous are the only vendors that actually had 100ml bottles of Good Boy so big up to yous.
> 
> Also i have to mention, i think i have finally found my first adv after a year of vaping , after getting a sample in January from my bud @Slick i cannot get enough of this amazing juice....
> ...


@Clouds4Days, what is the latest regarding your Snappy?


----------



## Cybermoo (15/3/17)

E.T. said:


> New juice to try, hope it vapeable, smells nice though.
> 
> Great service from vcorpvaping @Cybermoo
> 
> View attachment 88304



Hehe, so awesome! Hope you enjoy them, look forward to hearing your thoughts!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days, what is the latest regarding your Snappy?



@Petrus she is in the "in transit" stage so hoping by end of week or early next week i can collect at post office.

Cant wait to try that baby. Actually delivery hasnt been too bad, its week 4 and already on way to post office. Thats a record for me using normal postage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (15/3/17)

Enjoyed the test samples of this juice so much that I had to get me the big bottle... and a matching green drip tip for the minikin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (16/3/17)

This just in from @VapeKing. What a beauty. Thanx guys. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (16/3/17)

@Amir, please let me know what you think about the R150. I have been very tempted to buy one. Just need a little nudge though


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> @Amir, please let me know what you think about the R150. I have been very tempted to buy one. Just need a little nudge though



It's a great MOD @William Vermaak! I have lots of mods come and go... and the R150 is still with me...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (16/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> @Amir, please let me know what you think about the R150. I have been very tempted to buy one. Just need a little nudge though



Sure thing will do... So far what I've got is rattle free, solid feel, lightweight and purdi as summer blossom. Also, SM25 looks a bit weird on it due to overhang... But i plan for it to dress up my Kayfun5 in future

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

WHAT'S IN THE BOX?!?!?!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Some epic new kit to wear! My wife keeps on telling me that I should play the lotto with the amount of luck I have in "winning competitions"! 

Thanks for the great service @Rooigevaar ! Really happy with my purchasing skills here!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 88390
> 
> 
> Some epic new kit to wear! My wife keeps on telling me that I should play the lotto with the amount of luck I have in "winning competitions"!



Considering I won the other day, and a tree fell on my car port this morning, if I play the lotto I'll either win millions or some how start a global nuclear war (mutants included).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Considering I won the other day, and a tree fell on my car port this morning, if I play the lotto I'll either win millions or some how start a global nuclear war (mutants included).


Did the carport at least stop the tree from hitting the car? If so then I would definitely consider that a win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cybermoo (16/3/17)

Vape Mail from Lung Candy, OmNomNom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Did the carport at least stop the tree from hitting the car? If so then I would definitely consider that a win!



Nah, my car is parked somewhere else because the insurance won't pay for a new fence which got smashed in the flood, so the tree basically just smashed the car port and some of the repairs the insurance did pay for. So I guess a nihilist's wet dream of futility rather than a win or loss?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/3/17)

Snail mail

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (16/3/17)

Sooooooo glad i went with my gut feeling and the positive review of Jai Haze.
Knew about the possible door rattle BUT mine has none. Absolutely gorgeous little mod.
Lost Vape Epetite 60W.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/3/17)

Mail time

Some new 20G & 21G Nichrome flat wire from @House of Vapes who included the ekstra bands. Awesome service and overnight delivery to Cape Town








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (16/3/17)

Some epic Vape mail came in today. The hot cig 150 from @VapeKing. The R150 plates and a pair of @hands drip tips from @Sir Vape.... and the star of the show... the ohmsmium from @igor. Thanx guys. This is gonna be one kick ass weekend. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (16/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> @Amir, please let me know what you think about the R150. I have been very tempted to buy one. Just need a little nudge though



Go for it Will... It looks good with anything 22mm and under only so if overhang is an issue for you then give it a miss... but performance and form factor are awesome. Plus with the interchangeable plates you're looking at quite a few mods in one so to speak. That and it's got @Rob Fisher stamp of approval.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak (16/3/17)

Amir said:


> Go for it Will... It looks good with anything 22mm and under only so if overhang is an issue for you then give it a miss... but performance and form factor are awesome. Plus with the interchangeable plates you're looking at quite a few mods in one so to speak. That and it's got @Rob Fisher stamp of approval.


Awww crap, now I'll have to buy one. I'm sending my bank manager to you @Amir

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schnappie (16/3/17)

Once again thank you @HouseOfVape for this amazing prize and Ecigssa for the amazing comp! Brendz was so epic he allowed me to pick juice to the full value of Gotz Cookies because it wasnt availabe in the mg I vape! Awesome stuff!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (16/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Awww crap, now I'll have to buy one. I'm sending my bank manager to you @Amir




Send him. I'll fix him up for u... he should have no right to deprive you of the finer things in life. You work hard. U deserve to Vape hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (16/3/17)

Amir said:


> Send him. I'll fix him up for u... he should have no right to deprive you of the finer things in life. You work hard. U deserve to Vape hard.



Shot man. * Vaping Bro Fist Bump *


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Bell Caps and Hellfire Mods Pens!



The long awaited and "much of excitement" and all for the Sky Deck!



Dual deck for the Hussar and a Care Kit for the Billet Box. @Takie you rock!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (17/3/17)

This just in from @The eCigStore. OBS Engine Nano, watermelonlicious and some free tank banks. Great service from the boys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## The eCigStore (17/3/17)

Amir said:


> This just in from @The eCigStore. OBS Engine Nano, watermelonlicious and some free tank banks. Great service from the boys.
> 
> View attachment 88483



Thanks bud,
It's always a pleasure serving the comunity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (17/3/17)

just received from the Sirs. I was hoping the mod and serpent would be the same shade of gold and yup it is.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (17/3/17)

Yagya said:


> just received from the Sirs. I was hoping the mod and serpent would be the same shade of gold and yup it is.
> View attachment 88503



Better not walk in a dark alley with that.
Robbers might think they won the jackpot 

Looks nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yagya (17/3/17)

i think our fancy setups seldom leave their homes. at least mine that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (17/3/17)

Received some vape mail from the guys over at @Sir Vape  Minikin 155W Boost, @hands tip for my Goon and some Emissary Elixirs juice. This is my first experience with a Minikin and I'm loving it!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Akash (17/3/17)

1st up for today, awesome service yet again for some restocks from @DizZa and @Erica_TFM 




Nice personal touch!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Akash (17/3/17)

Aaaaaaand vapemail part 2. Which has left me kinda speechless. The generosity of this guy is insane. Firstly i got such a good deal on the minikin and minivolt and then he decides to give me all the free juice, vg, diy stuff and a nemesis mech with fat daddy magnet ugrade and fat daddy 510 pin. And also my first @hands drip tip. @Ash, you sir, are a legend!!!! Thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (17/3/17)

Wow, @Ash - so awesome

Enjoy @Akash !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akash (17/3/17)

He's a true gentleman @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (17/3/17)

Thanks for yout kind words bud. I rather someone enjoy it than for stuff to be in boxes collecting dust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/17)

Some Haywire flat 24g... time to check the Hype! And a stolen bottle of new not yet released juice from Hazeworks... @MarkDBN did know it was stolen... but when I tasted the Melon with slight menthol I needed to bring it home to put in a tank!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Haywire flat 24g... time to check the Hype! And a stolen bottle of new not yet released juice from Hazeworks... @MarkDBN did know it was stolen... but when I tasted the Melon with slight menthol I needed to bring it home to put in a tank!
> View attachment 88599
> View attachment 88600


Crush sounds great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/3/17)

Awesome prize vape mail from @Paulie Thanks a mil!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> Awesome prize vape mail from @Paulie Thanks a mil!
> View attachment 88606


Epic!!! Love the mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/3/17)

@Pixstar I see you're also a Guava fan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Pixstar I see you're also a Guava fan


Love it, and HRH does too. I haven't had it for months now so it tastes even better lol. I'm gonna try a @Silver guava menthol too, hear it's very refreshing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> Love it, and HRH does too. I haven't had it for months now so it tastes even better lol. I'm gonna try a @Silver guava menthol too, hear it's very refreshing.



Ooohhhh, @Pixstar , if you havent tried ice cubes on the guava then you are in for a big treat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/3/17)

Silver said:


> Ooohhhh, @Pixstar , if you havent tried ice cubes on the guava then you are in for a big treat


@Silver how many drops menthol per say 30ml do you use if I may ask please?


----------



## Akash (18/3/17)

Wow @Pixstar thats such a beautiful mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> @Silver how many drops menthol per say 30ml do you use if I may ask please?



@Pixstar 
Using VM Menthol concentrate , I add 15 drops into 10ml of Paulies Guava

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (20/3/17)

BB Kurbis, DNA 40. A Beautiful colour. And some spares to go with it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Ash said:


> View attachment 88766
> 
> 
> BB Kurbis, DNA 40. A Beautiful colour. And some spares to go with it.



Glorious @Ash 
Enjoy
What was the first juice you vaped in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (20/3/17)

Granny's raspberry ice. Was really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

3XL T-Shirt! Yeah! Finally a vape T-Shirt that fits me! Chicken Dinner! And @Rooigevaar's latest creation! Jelly Monster! WhooO!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 3XL T-Shirt! Yeah! Finally a vape T-Shirt that fits me! Chicken Dinner! And @Rooigevaar's latest creation! Jelly Monster! WhooO!
> View attachment 88957



IT FITS!!!!! IT REALLY FITS!!!! I cant believe it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## E.T. (22/3/17)

Thank you @hands

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

One bottle of juice that came in Vape Mail wasn't in the last pic because I wasn't sure if it was top secret... but it's a beta test menthol juice from Wiener Vapes for me to test... It's called Panama and it's a fruity menthol... most juices I test these days just get the drop of the finger test and that is as far as it goes because my palate just so picky... Panama is different and for the first time in a while I grabbed my Hadaly the second I tasted the drop of juice on my finger!


After dripping this juice for a while I realised it was time for the juice to go into a tank for real testing over the next few days... this is a different juice and probably one of the most interesting I have tasted in a long time... @Rooigevaar

And now the juice is in a tank! Hurricane V1.3

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  This mod has been a long time coming and was stuck at customs for 2 weeks and subject to a R950 fine because the sender put a wrong description on the package! 

Wapari Pine Cone Hybrid 26650 SX350J Chipset.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  This mod has been a long time coming and was stuck at customs for 2 weeks and subject to a R950 fine because the sender put a wrong description on the package!
> 
> Wapari Pine Cone Hybrid 26650 SX350J Chipset.
> View attachment 88970
> ...



Uncle @Rob Fisher did it come sent as a electronic toothbrush

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! The first DNA 60 Billet Box to reach SA shores!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Ash (22/3/17)

Nice. Love the button on this 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! New Panels for the Green DNA 60 Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus (22/3/17)

E.T. said:


> Thank you @hands
> View attachment 88959
> View attachment 88960


@E.T., that my friend looks epic. Also my favourite style drip tip.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  New panels for the Royal Blue Billet Box... this one has view ports for the juice and wattage!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Petrus (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New Panels for the Green DNA 60 Billet Box!
> View attachment 88977
> View attachment 88978


@Rob Fisher, and again you are making it so difficult. I don't want a Billet Box, I need a Billet Box

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

@E.T. - that is an awesome drip tip, so well matched. Congrats @hands !

And @Rob Fisher - those vape mails above are just epic. 
Too much punishment to see them. That Green Billet Box looks gorgeous. And the blue one with the viewing holes - so cool. Oh my gosh I feel major FOMO I think I am going to shut down my browser now for a few minutes to recover.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## William Vermaak (22/3/17)

Tonight I can finally settle the internal battle that has been raging for a while now. 
Hadaly vs CSMNT








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Tonight I can finally settle the internal battle that has been raging for a while now.
> Hadaly vs CSMNT
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bud.

2 completly diffrent RDA for 2 diffrent purpose.
Hadaly single coil for lower wattage user
CSMNT dual coil higher wattage vaper

Both good in their own right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Replacement Hurricane V2 because mine was a lemon from day 1. Some more White Owl Drip Tips!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Replacement Hurricane V2 because mine was a lemon from day 1. Some more White Owl Drip Tips!
> View attachment 89039
> ...


@Rob Fisher, and again you ruin my day with your Vape Mail. Beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> New panels for the Royal Blue Billet Box


Now that is the first billet box look that has ignited a spark within me. Best looking one as of yet. Just love the panel that dares to reveal some of the beauty underneath ..... almost like a slit does in a beautiful girls dress.
Congrats for a super addition to your collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/3/17)

A Lil vape mail!
Tank for a mates bday, brush for me.... Coz I couldn't order from Sir Vape and get nothing for myself!
Guess what I'm gonna go do now....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> A Lil vape mail!
> Tank for a mates bday, brush for me.... Coz I couldn't order from Sir Vape and get nothing for myself!
> Guess what I'm gonna go do now....
> 
> ...



What is the brush for @GerritVisagie ?
Does this have something to do with your mech mod polishing?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some awesome wood from @Spydro and some Whistle Drip Tips!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> What is the brush for @GerritVisagie ?
> Does this have something to do with your mech mod polishing?



Ha ha... Not quite, but it is for some coil polishing... 
Burn & dunk just doesn't get all the gunk off
I want em shiny!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Wow @Rob Fisher - if you told me a few years ago I would be staring at wood on the screen, admiring it - I would have said you were crazy...

But that is what is happening... lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ha ha... Not quite, but it is for some coil polishing...
> Burn & dunk just doesn't get all the gunk off
> I want em shiny!
> 
> ...



Thats awesome @GerritVisagie !
I also want my coils to be shiny and I know what you mean about them not being shiny after the burn and dunk. (or in my case the hiss after passing through a stream from the tap)

Let us know how it goes and show us a close up photo after you've brushed a stubborn coil, pretty please


----------



## hands (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> this one has view ports for the juice and wattage!


Those are nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @GerritVisagie !
> I also want my coils to be shiny and I know what you mean about them not being shiny after the burn and dunk. (or in my case the hiss after passing through a stream from the tap)
> 
> Let us know how it goes and show us a close up photo after you've brushed a stubborn coil, pretty please



Will do. Before and after pics.
I have a feeling after my daughter is bathed and she has her Barbie on, I'll get to it


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (22/3/17)

Wantinn to try this new Eleaf istick QC 200 and I must say this is incredible for the price. Awesome every day mod 5000mah and 200w magic thing this. Thanks Jake @Throat Punch always appreciate it bud. And shoutout to @Richio for sending me some free bottles with my diy order. Seriously great service from this guy! Let's get mixing

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Throat Punch (22/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Wantinn to try this new Eleaf istick QC 200 and I must say this is incredible for the price. Awesome every day mod 5000mah and 200w magic thing this. Thanks Jake @Throat Punch always appreciate it bud. And shoutout to @Richio for sending me some free bottles with my diy order. Seriously great service from this guy! Let's get mixing
> View attachment 89072
> View attachment 89073
> View attachment 89074



Rock and roll! Hope you enjoy it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (22/3/17)

Just some juice for the week, and I thought I'd try my hand at building coils

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/3/17)

Nice!
Be sure to post some pics of those coils in "dem builds"


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tai (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Code Red Alert averted... XXX Stock had reached critical levels with only 200ml in stock... crisis averted when The Courier Guy arrived this morning with a parcel from @Oupa to return the stock levels to acceptable levels. All lights are now green and Defcon levels are back to normal!
> View attachment 85607
> View attachment 85608


Holy crap Oom, thems some hungry lungs you got there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Wantinn to try this new Eleaf istick QC 200 and I must say this is incredible for the price. Awesome every day mod 5000mah and 200w magic thing this. Thanks Jake @Throat Punch always appreciate it bud. And shoutout to @Richio for sending me some free bottles with my diy order. Seriously great service from this guy! Let's get mixing
> View attachment 89072
> View attachment 89073
> View attachment 89074



Nice one @Scouse45 
Looks very good!
Enjoy


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Just some juice for the week, and I thought I'd try my hand at building coils
> View attachment 89082



Jeepers @jpzx12rturbo !
A week!
10 bottles! Giving it horns i assume?


----------



## Akash (22/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Wantinn to try this new Eleaf istick QC 200 and I must say this is incredible for the price. Awesome every day mod 5000mah and 200w magic thing this. Thanks Jake @Throat Punch always appreciate it bud. And shoutout to @Richio for sending me some free bottles with my diy order. Seriously great service from this guy! Let's get mixing
> View attachment 89072
> View attachment 89073
> View attachment 89074



Hows the display brightness on that mod. Alot of reviewers saying its dull but i have no complaints with the ipower 80w


----------



## Oupa (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  New panels for the Royal Blue Billet Box... this one has view ports for the juice and wattage!
> View attachment 88984
> View attachment 88985



So much WANT... no sorry NEED right now! I will have to put the time aside to join this mad rush for a BB. Just beautiful @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> Jeepers @jpzx12rturbo !
> A week!
> 10 bottles! Giving it horns i assume?


@Silver i can't find @Paulie strawberry lemon cake anywhere in big bottles.
If I could I'd buy the stuff by the litre!

It's damn yummy!
And between me and the wife a 30ml lasts like a day or sometimes two.
It's both our "all day Vape"

The s'mores is just for something different every now an then and the other two is to test.... never had it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mtoefy (22/3/17)

Vape mail!!! Had to wait a very long time for this bad boy







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (23/3/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher ....... even looks better when i take the photos. Really stoked about getting this one.
Great fit in the hand and just wreaks of quality. Now i also have a Asmodus product.
Just had to show you that a 25mm has slight overhang but 24mm is just snuggly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Looks awesome @KZOR !
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (23/3/17)

Some new toys to keep me occupied while waiting for the skyline. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (23/3/17)

Ordered some Titanium wire to try out from Vapour Mountain @Oupa . Great service as usual ... as for the wire:

You need a sense of humour to build with this. Managed to get my dual 'coils' in shape, sort of, as the elasticity is easily twice that of SS. But once it's done the ohms are exact and the slight glow in a dark room shows that it heats evenly easier than SS. Hopefully it'll be worth the effort, have to cool down first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/3/17)

My prize from the forum comp just landed, poor okes actually came by in some hectic rain. This new BBM juice is fantastic, wow oh wow. Thanks alot @Sir Vape adding in the two new juices over the 50mls that was specified in the prize is much appreciated, these two are ridiculously tasty.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (23/3/17)

Some more Vape mail today. Trying out these smiley coils... and a free juice for loyalty.... a nice touch courtesy of @HouseOfVape. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (23/3/17)

OK... so I decided to venture to the dark side and start making my own juice... this is what arrived from VapeHyper today...



And I still have no idea how to get my pictures to attach the right way around  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/3/17)

Amir said:


> Some more Vape mail today. Trying out these smiley coils... and a free juice for loyalty.... a nice touch courtesy of @HouseOfVape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Baccy man was a big surprise, really good mellow vape!


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> My prize from the forum comp just landed, poor okes actually came by in some hectic rain. This new BBM juice is fantastic, wow oh wow. Thanks alot @Sir Vape adding in the two new juices over the 50mls that was specified in the prize is much appreciated, these two are ridiculously tasty.
> 
> View attachment 89162



Oh that is just marvellous @Feliks Karp !
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (23/3/17)

Let the cleaning commence!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  Made the mistake of trying shipping an Exocet from the UK to SA using normal post... OMG the PO are useless! But at least the parcel arrived eventually. The only bonus was there was no charge or Vat when it arrived! So a silver lining!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> My prize from the forum comp just landed, poor okes actually came by in some hectic rain. This new BBM juice is fantastic, wow oh wow. Thanks alot @Sir Vape adding in the two new juices over the 50mls that was specified in the prize is much appreciated, these two are ridiculously tasty.
> 
> View attachment 89162


Phat Fizz is officially my favourite local juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Made the mistake of trying shipping an Exocet from the UK to SA using normal post... OMG the PO are useless! But at least the parcel arrived eventually. The only bonus was there was no charge or Vat when it arrived! So a silver lining!
> View attachment 89193


That pink bubble wrap is always a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash (24/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Made the mistake of trying shipping an Exocet from the UK to SA using normal post... OMG the PO are useless! But at least the parcel arrived eventually. The only bonus was there was no charge or Vat when it arrived! So a silver lining!
> View attachment 89193



Might have been easier to send to myus and then to u.


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

Ash said:


> Might have been easier to send to myus and then to u.


I have a better idea @Ash, @Rob Fisher can send his Vape Mail to me and I will send it to him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (24/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Wantinn to try this new Eleaf istick QC 200 and I must say this is incredible for the price. Awesome every day mod 5000mah and 200w magic thing this. Thanks Jake @Throat Punch always appreciate it bud. And shoutout to @Richio for sending me some free bottles with my diy order. Seriously great service from this guy! Let's get mixing
> View attachment 89072
> View attachment 89073
> View attachment 89074



Just ordered mine, good device for the price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/17)

Ash said:


> Might have been easier to send to myus and then to u.



Yip that's how I do it now... I send everything to MyUS despite the extra costs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (24/3/17)

Schnappie said:


> That Baccy man was a big surprise, really good mellow vape!



I'm not really a tobacco kinda guy but this stuff is delicious and smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umzungu (24/3/17)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## umzungu (24/3/17)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## umzungu (24/3/17)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## umzungu (24/3/17)

Fasttech finally comes through!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/17)

umzungu said:


> Fasttech finally comes through!



Nice.
How long was the wait @umzungu


----------



## umzungu (24/3/17)

Silver said:


> Nice.
> How long was the wait @umzungu


Order was placed on 1 Feb, shipped on 6 Feb. so pretty quick by fasttech standards.
Delivery was via Turkey Post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (24/3/17)

Friday Vape mail

Coil Master K-Bag and unicorns from @VapeJunction






And coffee mug






Coil Master k-bag mini @VapeKing






The controversial SXK Billit Box Style and some Apple pop from @SirVape






Got to love SA suppliers. Service on point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow (24/3/17)

Some HE Squonkers 

You are lucky if you can get one and i got two. 

Vape Architect Arkon Nylon/Aluminum 3D Printed Squonkers. 

Quality is Amazing

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Aasif cape vape (24/3/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Some HE Squonkers
> 
> You are lucky if you can get one and i got two.
> 
> ...



That logo looks awesome... kinda like the RVCA logo... cool mod man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (24/3/17)

Vape mail baby

I stick 200w qc courtesy of @Throat Punch 







Billow v2 Courtesy of @Hami





Goon Clone Courtesy of @Cor

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (24/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Wantinn to try this new Eleaf istick QC 200 and I must say this is incredible for the price. Awesome every day mod 5000mah and 200w magic thing this. Thanks Jake @Throat Punch always appreciate it bud. And shoutout to @Richio for sending me some free bottles with my diy order. Seriously great service from this guy! Let's get mixing
> View attachment 89072
> View attachment 89073
> View attachment 89074



I also want one now. Seems a nice unit for a home study desk, or work desk vape. No messing around with batteries, and if the battery life expires you can just vape with a charging cable plugged in. Not so?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (24/3/17)

Waine said:


> I also want one now. Seems a nice unit for a home study desk, or work desk vape. No messing around with batteries, and if the battery life expires you can just vape with a charging cable plugged in. Not so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far so good hey @Waine vaping it on 60w today and still about 3/4 battery full. But look i don't vape a lot at work maybe 4 vape breaks. But so far loving it light and tough and best is that it doesn't seem like it will scratch daily. Need a daily driver that doesn't scratch and peel quickly as it goes in and out of my pocket all day. Solid piece so far


----------



## Waine (24/3/17)

There are some really stunning pieces that have bumped your way guys -- over the past few weeks! I am so happy for you. 

There is nothing like new ~ "New is indeed beautiful..."The industry is growing so rapidly, exponentially, almost, cleverly, at least; kaleidoscopically, with all the options out there. Vaping is indeed alive and kicking. The technology is incredible but by no means inexhaustible with so many options these days.

Still vaping strong   




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/3/17)

Apparently, my RX300 and Serpent Mini 25 arrived today. Unfortunately, I'm only getting it on Sunday 

Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (24/3/17)

Vape Mail from @Throat Punch, Jake you are awesome man thank you so much for sourcing one and keeping me updated, great service!!! Picked up a few other covers for my other Therions too. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Soprono (24/3/17)

The Therion 166 Collection is now a completed Trio







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Looks great @Soprono !
Enjoy the trio

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (25/3/17)

That looks epic @Soprono , and great mods as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (25/3/17)

Soprono said:


> The Therion 166 Collection is now a completed Trio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is legit!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/3/17)

Finally @Petrus 5 weeks and Snappy along with a teflon tip has arrived in my hands not too bad . But customs nailed me nicely R248.00 
Will let you know what i think as soon as shes built bud.

Also got some complimentary sample juices, nice little touch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Congrats on the snappy @Clouds4Days 
Wishing you many happy snappy vapes!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Finally @Petrus 5 weeks and Snappy along with a teflon tip has arrived in my hands not too bad . But customs nailed me nicely R248.00
> Will let you know what i think as soon as shes built bud.
> 
> Also got some complimentary sample juices, nice little touch.
> ...


Congrats. Looking forward to your impressions. My finger has been hovering over that check out button.


----------



## Aasif cape vape (25/3/17)

Not exactly Vape Mail, but these are the things I got at The Cape Vape fest today. 





Awesome atmosphere, awesome sales, awesome prizes just all round awesome 

Oh and stickers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905 (25/3/17)

My mini haul from the Cape Vape Fest.Glad I had the wife with me,she helped me to not spend my complete salary on stuff I dont need!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Was cruising the @Throat Punch web site and came across an RTDA which looks like it's a need to play with one! 

I love the attention to detail Throat Punch gives both to thier products and the packaging... high quality zip lock bags branded with thier logo. Authentic Alpine is the product I needed to check out...



Perfect packaging of the Alpine and then an authentic Goon Cap that I can pop onto the Alpine to change things up!




Wanted to test a coil from GasPhase and also got a BF Pin for the Goon!




Will play with the Alpine later! It looks really well made...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Throat Punch (27/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Was cruising the @Throat Punch web site and came across an RTDA which looks like it's a need to play with one!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great feedback @Rob Fisher, really appreciate it. Hope you enjoy the new vape goodies.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/3/17)

Wait... @Rob Fisher has a Goon,what!That Goon cap on the Alpine looks funky,should be able to confuse a few people with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/3/17)

Noooo oom @Rob Fisher dont put the goon cap...peeps gonna think its a fasttech clone


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Noooo oom @Rob Fisher dont put the goon cap...peeps gonna think its a fasttech clone



But I have to because the drip tip on the Alpine can't be changed and I don't like the drip tip it comes with... and I'm sure I don't need top airflow... but I will test it with both...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Was cruising the @Throat Punch web site and came across an RTDA which looks like it's a need to play with one!
> 
> ...


 That gap though.... on the goon cap fitted.


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Was cruising the @Throat Punch web site and came across an RTDA which looks like it's a need to play with one!
> 
> ...


have had my eye on this RDTA.
please give some feedback on how you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (27/3/17)

Marzuq said:


> have had my eye on this RDTA.
> please give some feedback on how you like it.



same... I need a quality replacement for the limitless plus rdta

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> That gap though.... on the goon cap fitted.



I didn't push it down enough... will seat it 100% once I have PG'ed the O-Rings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't push it down enough... will seat it 100% once I have PG'ed the O-Rings.
> View attachment 89582


Much better !

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapington (27/3/17)

Picked this up at The Cape Vape Fest

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Max (27/3/17)

Hey Hey Hey - some Vape Mail - well - Vape Collection from @Sir Vape - Silver Ammit 22mm and a Bottle of Vape Chem MB2 - looking so so forward to commissioning this pair. 



Hi @Vapington - please confirm what mod that is - Thank You.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gdigitel (27/3/17)

Max said:


> Hey Hey Hey - some Vape Mail - well - Vape Collection from @Sir Vape - Silver Ammit 22mm and a Bottle of Vape Chem MB2 - looking so so forward to commissioning this pair.
> View attachment 89606
> 
> 
> Hi @Vapington - please confirm what mod that is - Thank You.


Stab wood minikin me thinks.


----------



## boxerulez (27/3/17)

Max said:


> Hey Hey Hey - some Vape Mail - well - Vape Collection from @Sir Vape - Silver Ammit 22mm and a Bottle of Vape Chem MB2 - looking so so forward to commissioning this pair.
> View attachment 89606
> 
> 
> Hi @Vapington - please confirm what mod that is - Thank You.


Kodama Minikin V2

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/3/17)

Hellfire Exocet arrived.Now to get a Billet Box.

I believe your chances are better if you have one of these in hand

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/17)

@Rob Fisher , that new RDTA with the blue Goon cap looks very nice!
I also would like to hear how you like it after youve had a chance

And lovely Exocet @SAVapeGear !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono (27/3/17)

Picked up a Chubby from DistricF5VE this weekend. Thanks Eric so much better than the stock 24mm cap, was disappointed with it up until this cap. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro (28/3/17)

Vape mail from Greece that came around 2PM this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (28/3/17)

Greece vape mail included a GP Dripper Pro and some other goodies from my friend (owner of a company that is well known for their manufacturing excellence). A 22mm SS 316 RDA with top air, 2 AFC caps that covers from MTL to DLH's and supports quad, dual and single coil builds. Has Ultem/SS spit back Wide Bore DT, Ultem spit back 510 DT adapter, adjustable 510 positive pin, comes with accessory squonk positive pin, bag full of spare parts/tools, etc. A nice feature is machined tabs right on the base that perfectly aligns the top air cap with the coils. Another that the SS is electroplated to make it easier to clean. You can drip it via the DT, or via the top 3mm or 2mm air intake holes. It was designed for their excellent mech tube mods, but lends itself very well to box mods as well.





Missing in this picture is the extra single coil AFC top cap, and spares.



First build (dual) has been in use since soon after received on a backup SMW with one of my favored DIY's. It shows great promise so far as a clouds of vapor flavor RDA. But I'll wait until I've tried all the variables over some weeks before I offer the pro's and con's (if any) as I see them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## RayDeny (28/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Greece vape mail included a GP Dripper Pro and some other goodies from my friend (owner of the company) who only makes true HE gear. A 22mm SS 316 RDA with top air, 2 AFC caps that covers from MTL to DLH's and supports quad, dual and single coil builds. Has Ultem/SS spit back Wide Bore DT, Ultem spit back 510 DT adapter, accessory squonk positive pin, bag full of spare parts/tools, etc. A nice feature is machined tabs right on the base that perfectly aligns the top air cap with the coils.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89647
> ...


Oh wow that looks beautiful! Keen to hear how it go's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Exocet from France via @SAVapeGear to Durban!  Arrived just in time because I think my new Billet Box is arriving today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (28/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Greece vape mail included a GP Dripper Pro and some other goodies from my friend (owner of a company that is well known for their manufacturing excellence). A 22mm SS 316 RDA with top air, 2 AFC caps that covers from MTL to DLH's and supports quad, dual and single coil builds. Has Ultem/SS spit back Wide Bore DT, Ultem spit back 510 DT adapter, adjustable 510 positive pin, comes with accessory squonk positive pin, bag full of spare parts/tools, etc. A nice feature is machined tabs right on the base that perfectly aligns the top air cap with the coils. Another that the SS is electroplated to make it easier to clean. You can drip it via the DT, or via the top 3mm or 2mm air intake holes. It was designed for their excellent mech tube mods, but lends itself very well to box mods as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89647
> ...


I like that. And the price is right at vapourart (69 Euros + 15 Euros for DHL shipping).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Greece vape mail included a GP Dripper Pro and some other goodies from my friend (owner of a company that is well known for their manufacturing excellence). A 22mm SS 316 RDA with top air, 2 AFC caps that covers from MTL to DLH's and supports quad, dual and single coil builds. Has Ultem/SS spit back Wide Bore DT, Ultem spit back 510 DT adapter, adjustable 510 positive pin, comes with accessory squonk positive pin, bag full of spare parts/tools, etc. A nice feature is machined tabs right on the base that perfectly aligns the top air cap with the coils. Another that the SS is electroplated to make it easier to clean. You can drip it via the DT, or via the top 3mm or 2mm air intake holes. It was designed for their excellent mech tube mods, but lends itself very well to box mods as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89647
> ...



Please share a pic of the build deck @Spydro . thanks.


----------



## Andre (28/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Please share a pic of the build deck @Spydro . thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Piebald Billet Box DNA60!




Battery Wraps etc from IMR! Couple of ceramic tweezers!




Two Exocets and one is off to @Kurt Yeo! And then my Narda Deck with Satin finish Narda Cap from Odis!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## boxerulez (28/3/17)

Andre said:


>


Nice, velocity Styled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (28/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Piebald Billet Box DNA60!
> View attachment 89668
> ...


I am after one of those NarTar's with a sore heart. But getting into the FB group is not the easiest.


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (28/3/17)

Boom Vape mail courtesy of @Yagya and @LynkedZA
SM22 and Fuchai 213W. Now i need batteries so i can build and fire this combo up properly

View attachment 89676
View attachment 89677

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/17)

RayDeny said:


> I am after one of those NarTar's with a sore heart. But getting into the FB group is not the easiest.



PM Sent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (28/3/17)

Andre said:


> I like that. And the price is right at vapourart (69 Euros + 15 Euros for DHL shipping).



Agree that the price is right with the current 1.08 EUR to USD exchange rate verses the around 1.40 it was back when I bought my other $4000+ worth of their gear within a 2 month period in mid 2014.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/3/17)

Vapemail baby, what an awesome mod

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

My replacement M17 from Axxis arrived by snail mail!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## boxerulez (28/3/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Vapemail baby, what an awesome mod
> View attachment 89702


What sets it apart from the rest? How does it compare to the Arms Race that is seemingly flooding the used market, or the RX2/3?


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> What sets it apart from the rest? How does it compare to the Arms Race that is seemingly flooding the used market, or the RX2/3?


small, compact and finish + new 510 makes it a really good mod. Arms race is very nice, but got bored quickly. Rx... should I even comment on this


----------



## boxerulez (28/3/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> small, compact and finish + new 510 makes it a really good mod. Arms race is very nice, but got bored quickly. Rx... should I even comment on this


So it has a 510 that actually will last longer than a set of batteries. I know its early days but I hope battery life is also on the up compared to the RX...


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> My replacement M17 from Axxis arrived by snail mail!
> View attachment 89703
> ...


[Insert a wide range of blasphemies here] but those colours are amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh (28/3/17)

Vapemail! ... let's see how the worlds cheapest RTA performs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Richelo Killian (28/3/17)

Finally gave in ...




Yes, the hype is REAL!

Hadaly is AMAZING!

Now, if only @hands will do a proper tip for it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> So it has a 510 that actually will last longer than a set of batteries. I know its early days but I hope battery life is also on the up compared to the RX...


vaped non stop @65w from 10.30am till 4pm and bats were only half... 510 looks completely dif to other wismec mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (28/3/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> small, compact and finish + new 510 makes it a really good mod. Arms race is very nice, but got bored quickly. Rx... should I even comment on this


@Sickboy77 giv is an update on that mod bud! Really interesting thing and gets good reviews hey quite intrigued by that one


----------



## BumbleBee (28/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> My replacement M17 from Axxis arrived by snail mail!
> View attachment 89703
> ...


Oh wow, now that looks amazing!


----------



## Silver (28/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Piebald Billet Box DNA60!
> View attachment 89668
> ...



Ooh @Rob Fisher , missed this vape mail today
Super lovely BB!!

And the replacement M17 looks great too! You must be quite chuffed it finally got resolved

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (28/3/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hellfire Exocet arrived.Now to get a Billet Box.
> 
> I believe your chances are better if you have one of these in hand
> 
> View attachment 89634


@SAVapeGear, didn't you see the deal on I am vape Africa on Facebook this morning? That was a killer deal for a DNA40 BB with a crap load full of accessories laying around for almost the morning.


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @SAVapeGear, didn't you see the deal on I am vape Africa on Facebook this morning? That was a killer deal for a DNA40 BB with a crap load full of accessories laying around for almost the morning.


I didn't see @Petrus 

Who was the seller?

Plus,I don't do facebook. That is why it is so hard for me to get stuff.


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/3/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I didn't see @Petrus
> 
> Who was the seller?
> 
> Plus,I don't do facebook. That is why it is so hard for me to get stuff.


I think Philip Dunkley Bought it


----------



## Petrus (28/3/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I didn't see @Petrus
> 
> Who was the seller?
> 
> Plus,I don't do facebook. That is why it is so hard for me to get stuff.


The seller was Brendon Kruger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (28/3/17)

Petrus said:


> The seller was Brendon Kruger


@SAVapeGear, I saw it about 1 minute after he post, but let go, and I so want a BB, but I am busy buying a new display card for my occasional gaming sessions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @SAVapeGear, I saw it about 1 minute after he post, but let go, and I so want a BB, but I am busy buying a new display card for my occasional gaming sessions.



@Petrus ....gaming is life ftw... can still vape on a entry level mod whilst enjoying sum mind blowing graphics card


----------



## Petrus (28/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Petrus ....gaming is life ftw... can still vape on a entry level mod whilst enjoying sum mind blowing graphics card


@incredible_hullk, and luckily I got a squonker or two to keep me busy....hehe. I am waiting for my MSI Nvidia Gtx 1080 ti Gaming X OC card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @incredible_hullk, and luckily I got a squonker or two to keep me busy....hehe. I am waiting for my MSI Nvidia Gtx 1080 ti Gaming X OC card.



1080 ti that's the latest nvidia card ...nah u not an occasional gamer at all with that ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Sickboy77 giv is an update on that mod bud! Really interesting thing and gets good reviews hey quite intrigued by that one


It's an awesome mod, quality and finish is top class. 510 has finally been changed on this. Battery life is awesome, vaped @ 65w all day and bats were on half around 4pm. A really good purchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (29/3/17)

Finally went to my mail place and picked up the backup DIY supplies that have been sitting there for a week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andro (29/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Finally went to my mail place and picked up the backup DIY supplies that have been sitting there for a week.
> 
> View attachment 89755


is that for real or is a joke?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

andro said:


> is that for real or is a joke?


Hahaha!

Trying to figure out the same thing because I wouldn't be surprised either way with @Spydro !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Trying to figure out the same thing because I wouldn't be surprised either way with @Spydro !



Agree, Americans love doomsday prepping

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (29/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree, Americans love doomsday prepping


Since we are stereotyping remember that all South Africans are shady mother £uck€R$

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/3/17)

Vape Mail!!! OBS Engine Nano... gonna slap a Alien in quick and take her for a spin!!!

Thanks @Mari for the speedy service!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

Christos said:


> Since we are stereotyping remember that all South Africans are shady mother £uck€R$


Hahaha! Not me!

My mother took me to the police to have me arrested when I was caught stealing money out her purse when I was 6... I haven't been caught being shady since!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (29/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Not me!
> 
> My mother took me to the police to have me arrested when I was caught stealing money out her purse when I was 6... I haven't been caught being shady since!


Key words "haven't been caught since"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Oupa (29/3/17)

So this happened...




Such a revelation! Now to secure no 2

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## RayDeny (29/3/17)

T


Oupa said:


> So this happened...
> 
> View attachment 89781
> 
> ...



Think all the BB talk is going to make getting another one quite difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/17)

Christos said:


> Since we are stereotyping remember that all South Africans are shady mother £uck€R$



Dam straight... Shadiest mo fo's da world has eva seen.

WORD!!!
Respect.... Yo Yo....
Fo shiezel my niezel.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (29/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Dam straight... Shadiest mo fo's da world has eva seen.
> 
> WORD!!!
> Respect.... Yo Yo....
> ...


Now you at just giving it away that you are from the south...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/3/17)

And then it happened.............

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Amir (29/3/17)

Ahhh Mallowshake. 

Told ya... I love this stuff!! This Goliath is pretty decent on flavor too and that's with the ceramic stock coils. Can't wait to throw in one of my fancy builds. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Oupa said:


> So this happened...
> 
> View attachment 89781
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh @Oupa - that is just marvellous!!
Congrats - it looks super
Wishing you many happy vapes!!!


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> And then it happened.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my word @SAVapeGear - that blue one is gorgeous with the drip tip!
All the best. Enjoy!!
Lovely photo too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (29/3/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> And then it happened.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My o my @SAVapeGear, and last night I try to source you one.......hehe. Congratulations, I love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (29/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree, Americans love doomsday prepping


@Clouds4Days, tell me more about your Snappy


----------



## Richelo Killian (29/3/17)

I have died, and gone to heaven!

Thanks to everyone's favorite Uncle @Rob Fisher for parting with this BEAUTY!














The Hadaly was damn near MADE for this squonker!

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/3/17)

My final tank for the year, or rather RDTA ... fortunately it was a good choice. Came from @Sir Vape , nothing broken as usual. This build was done with 26g Ti wire, which is a bit too thin for this massive deck but it _just_ works. The coils look crappy, I know, but titanium is a bugger to build with. The flavour is as good as any RDA I've used, with the convenience of a tank. If you buy this use lots of cotton and there will be no leaking at all, even turned upside down. The build deck on this was made for alien claptons I'd say, the airflow is smooth, quiet and far more than it would seem from the small air holes. Massive clouds and flavour

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/3/17)

Vape maaaaaail.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> My final tank for the year, or rather RDTA ... fortunately it was a good choice. Came from @Sir Vape , nothing broken as usual. This build was done with 26g Ti wire, which is a bit too thin for this massive deck but it _just_ works. The coils look crappy, I know, but titanium is a bugger to build with. The flavour is as good as any RDA I've used, with the convenience of a tank. If you buy this use lots of cotton and there will be no leaking at all, even turned upside down. The build deck on this was made for alien claptons I'd say, the airflow is smooth, quiet and far more than it would seem from the small air holes. Massive clouds and flavour
> 
> View attachment 89826
> View attachment 89827
> ...


Fantastic looking RDTA that one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Vape maaaaaail.
> View attachment 89857


Epic vape mail!

Keen to hear what you think of the Banshee. I still think it's a good looking mod, but it feels very cheap and sometimes it can be a mission to close that battery door. But because it looks so good it does get used a lot!


----------



## Anneries (29/3/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> My final tank for the year, or rather RDTA ... fortunately it was a good choice.



The year still have 277 days 9 hours and 20 minutes (at time of typing) left. Just be careful with statements like that.

Let us know how you experience it. Looks good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/3/17)

Christos said:


> Now you at just giving it away that you are from the south...



Must be south of Joburg, cos we sound much posher here in Cape Town.
#realsouth


----------



## Aasif cape vape (29/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> Must be south of Joburg, cos we sound much posher here in Cape Town.
> #realsouth



"AWE" much posher.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (29/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> Must be south of Joburg, cos we sound much posher here in Cape Town.
> #realsouth


Can't vouch for @Clouds4Days but at least in the south I still have all my teeth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Epic vape mail!
> 
> Keen to hear what you think of the Banshee. I still think it's a good looking mod, but it feels very cheap and sometimes it can be a mission to close that battery door. But because it looks so good it does get used a lot!



I just love the look. Yes it feels a bit cheap without the batteries but there are no rattles once they are in. Screen is epic and bright and it feels good in hand. Id say thatvit is exceptional value for money

And as for the Apocalypse, I am not going to say much. It is worth every cent. I love my Goon, and will always use it. But this just completely outclasses it when it comes to airflow. Happy dayz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> I just love the look. Yes it feels a bit cheap without the batteries but there are no rattles once they are in. Screen is epic and bright and it feels good in hand. Id say thatvit is exceptional value for money
> 
> And as for the Apocalypse, I am not going to say much. It is worth every cent. I love my Goon, and will always use it. But this just completely outclasses it when it comes to airflow. Happy dayz
> View attachment 89869


That really is an amazing looking setup you have there! Very jelly of that Dripper actually!


----------



## Schnappie (29/3/17)

Stosta said:


> That really is an amazing looking setup you have there! Very jelly of that Dripper actually!


Didnt your avatar sort of used to look like the apocalypse icon?


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

Schnappie said:


> Didnt your avatar sort of used to look like the apocalypse icon?


I can't remember actually...

Oh no wait it was a ghetto stormtrooper, but yeah pretty close to the overall design!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/3/17)

Vape mail 






Tank was a mistake as I wanted to use the base for dry burning only. Well the RBA did not fit so I tested the tank with some apple pop. To my surprise the flavor was so good I'm considering using it as my driving tank and retiring my TFV8 cloud beast. Yes less clouds but more flavor and lung hit. This from a R200 tank.






Tanks @VapeCartel for the awesome juice







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree, Americans love doomsday prepping





Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days, tell me more about your Snappy



Hi @Petrus i still wanna try fancy build in her.
At the moment im running dual coils 24G Ni80 8 wrap spaced.
Flavour was great with 18 SNLV (fruit) i tried then putting in some Good Boy and was missing flavour notes im used too.

When i saw how tiny the bf hole was i was worried it would take tremendous force to squonk but not a chance in the world.

The top cap gets hot if i chain vape but with the teflon tip on its as cool as ice.
I wanna try some ss fused claptons.


----------



## Petrus (29/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Petrus i still wanna try fancy build in her.
> At the moment im running dual coils 24G Ni80 8 wrap spaced.
> Flavour was great with 18 SNLV (fruit) i tried then putting in some Good Boy and was missing flavour notes im used too.
> 
> ...


@Clouds4Days, try the following: 2.5mm I.D, 26ga NI80, 7 Wraps not spaced, Dual coils. This is my favourite build. Flavour for Africa.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/3/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days, try the following: 2.5mm I.D, 26ga NI80, 7 Wraps not spaced, Dual coils. This is my favourite build. Flavour for Africa.



Need to get some 26G Ni80 , at moment only have 24G .
I was gonna try getting some 26G Flatwire.


----------



## Petrus (29/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Need to get some 26G Ni80 , at moment only have 24G .
> I was gonna try getting some 26G Flatwire.


Try to source some normal 26ga NI80 as well. The ramp up time of the 24 ga in the P67 is to long.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/3/17)

So stoaked with my Minikin BOOST first off and have to mention the excellent service from Atomix vapes @Frostbite . Ordered and paid by 09h15 and received my goodies at 15h25. BRILLIANT well done guys

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Frostbite (29/3/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> So stoaked with my Minikin BOOST first off and have to mention the excellent service from Atomix vapes @Frostbite . Ordered and paid by 09h15 and received my goodies at 15h25. BRILLIANT well done guys
> View attachment 89904



Love it! Enjoy the hell out of it bud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> I have died, and gone to heaven!
> 
> Thanks to everyone's favorite Uncle @Rob Fisher for parting with this BEAUTY!
> 
> ...



That is just fabulous @Richelo Killian 
It looks so regal. 
Enjoy and many happy vapes. 

Kudos @Rob Fisher -

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (29/3/17)

Silver said:


> That is just fabulous @Richelo Killian
> It looks so regal.
> Enjoy and many happy vapes.
> 
> Kudos @Rob Fisher -



Very very jelly...that thing is gorgeous,one day when Im grown up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/3/17)

Vapin Architect Arkon Squonker !!!

And a comparison pic between the SVA Penquin DNA75 and Reo P67

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

@SAVapeGear , you have such amazing vape devices!
Boggles my mind sometimes
Keep on sharing - my wallet is getting very nervous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/3/17)

The Merlin RDTA  Loving it so far!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (30/3/17)

@Andre mate coming up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boxerulez (30/3/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vapin Architect Arkon Squonker !!!
> 
> And a comparison pic between the SVA Penquin DNA75 and Reo P67
> 
> ...




Where do you get so many DOTTIPS does dotmod sell them loose?


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Where do you get so many DOTTIPS does dotmod sell them loose?


From the cross contamination bin. 

From Vapeking. They had them, don't know if they still stock them.But have a look.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/3/17)

Came home to this tonight. 
Can't believe I forgot it was coming in, and wifey didn't remind me. 






But what is it. 






They are my very first @hands drip tips, and some sample juice. 
Thank you very much!

And oh boy they are beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (31/3/17)

The Druga RDA by Augvape!





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mtoefy (31/3/17)

Bumpedy bump vape mail

My sx mini g class has arrived thanks to @theecigstore . And came with a surprise a free Trinity thanks guys.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Mtoefy (31/3/17)

@ The EcigStore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (31/3/17)

Mtoefy said:


> Bumpedy bump vape mail
> 
> My sx mini g class has arrived thanks to @theecigstore . And came with a surprise a free Trinity thanks guys.
> View attachment 90064
> ...


Sexy mod bru


----------



## Mtoefy (31/3/17)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/3/17)

Thank you to the good people at @Sir Vape, a HCigar VTInbox for me to try, 2nd Pico Squeeze for HRH and some 60ml twist cap bottles for those ADV DIY juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Genosmate (31/3/17)

Another one but this time the colour I like.Also some fancy panels and a DT made by Bilett Box which aren't my favourite colour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/3/17)

Genosmate said:


> Another one but this time the colour I like.Also some fancy panels and a DT made by Bilett Box which aren't my favourite colour.
> View attachment 90104



Nice bud.
I hope its a SXK BB and not a flipper BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (31/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice bud.
> I hope its a SXK BB and not a flipper BB



Thanks.
Its a real one,not from a flipper but a real nice person in the USA who has lots of mods.Bought this one last year and never used it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/3/17)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks.
> Its a real one,not from a flipper but a real nice person in the USA who has lots of mods.Bought this one last year and never used it.



That's great bud.
Enjoy...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (31/3/17)

MY. Von Earl from @throatpunch. 

Super stealth mode activated. 

Jake you're a legend. Thank you for the super speedy service. Very very impressed. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M5000 (31/3/17)

Had totally forgotten about this one so was surprised to see it.. Haven't used it at all, lacks excitement overall but looks like it will do the job just fine..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/3/17)

Uhhhh, why do they have this on the *packaging *of the mod ?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (31/3/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Uhhhh, why do they have this on the *packaging *of the mod ?
> View attachment 90152


The answer below:


Politicians...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Politicians...



It looks more like politicians designed the packaging... They might as well replace it with a 'Contains small parts that can suffocate children when swallowed' warning, which probably is far closer to the truth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/3/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Uhhhh, why do they have this on the *packaging *of the mod ?
> View attachment 90152


It's part of the EU TPD regs, as @Raindance noted...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It's part of the EU TPD regs, as @Raindance noted...



Soz for the derail, but thanks Bee and @Raindance. I'll have to read up on this lot now as I soon as I can get rid of this puzzled look on my face.
Now I'm just wondering what they would require on e-joose labels? I hope you guys are ready to draw some nice molecular structures of each juice at various times of steeping and ageing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (31/3/17)

So after a hectic day at work i got home and got a package..my very own HE ES-Z dripper!  Just in time for the vapemeet!







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## M5000 (31/3/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Uhhhh, why do they have this on the *packaging *of the mod ?
> View attachment 90152



I think it's part of the new regulations. It says the same thing on the Nautilus 2 box, and it states below that the warning only applies when filled with nic-containing e-juice.. well I suppose it's good to see stupid people looking out for one another..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus (31/3/17)

Andre said:


> Thank you to the good people at @Sir Vape, a HCigar VTInbox for me to try, 2nd Pico Squeeze for HRH and some 60ml twist cap bottles for those ADV DIY juices.


@Andre, I have always fancy that VTInbox. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (1/4/17)

M5000 said:


> Had totally forgotten about this one so was surprised to see it.. Haven't used it at all, lacks excitement overall but looks like it will do the job just fine..
> 
> 
> View attachment 90148


Please keep us updated on the performance of this guy?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Loot from the JHB Vape Meet. 

Juice, Juice and some more juice!





ReVenent Cartel 160






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (2/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Juice, Juice and some more juice!



Honestly hope you find another ADV amongst all those newbies. 
Only monogamy in marriage is a good thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/17)

Amir said:


> MY. Von Earl from @throatpunch.
> 
> Super stealth mode activated.
> 
> ...



Tried this at the Vape Meet yesterday, @Amir let me try it out
Nice little stealthy, neat device
Shape is very nice and comfortable
Juice he had inside was also nice - a fruity menthol of sorts - but it needed a lot more nic
Enjoy it @Amir


----------



## Amir (2/4/17)

Silver said:


> Tried this at the Vape Meet yesterday, @Amir let me try it out
> Nice little stealthy, neat device
> Shape is very nice and comfortable
> Juice he had inside was also nice - a fruity menthol of sorts - but it needed a lot more nic
> Enjoy it @Amir



I too would've preferred 18 or even 24 nic but I brought the 9mg blue ice so others can try without getting a nic buzz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (3/4/17)

A wayward package from Hong Kong was finally dropped off at my mail place Friday (3/31). It's the Xtar WP6-II six bay charger. As long as it took to get here I am wondering if the letter "U" is a language barrier thing there and it was addressed to go to "SA" instead of "USA".  A month plus from there may be normal for you folks, but less than a week is the norm here.

The actual issue was that the seller is a baldfaced liar. Seller said it was shipped on 3/5, a lie, it was not. Then said shipped 3/20, also a lie. It wasn't shipped until 3/24.

Now all I have to muster is the desire to go pick it up (I don't get too excited about vape mail anymore). Maybe I'll go get it later tonight , make sure its what it's suppose to be, that it arrived undamaged and actually works... post a picture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/4/17)

Kayfun V5 Conversion Kit.

Bell cap from France !!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## foGGyrEader (3/4/17)

The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak ... bought the gold/black version  Great service as usual from @Sir Vape .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/4/17)

Some Cappy V4 squonk bottles and a TOP loading bottle that screws into the 510 for top filling of your squonker.

Taking squonking to the next level.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (3/4/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (3/4/17)

New set of batteries for me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (3/4/17)

So Just got my Hellfire Phantom Stab today. Stunning device, well made. Also got some new battery wraps and Tweezers. Need a quick video @Rob Fisher on how to wrap these batteries.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Mr_Puffs (3/4/17)

Monday just has to be the best day to get some vape mail am I right?! Thanks @Throat Punch for some lekker goodies and a much longed for new mech. She's a beaut!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (3/4/17)

Vape mail baby!!

My first Authentic Avid Ables. Blem but still my Avid. 









To round my Monday off Asmodus Minikin Boost to replace my smok alien and some extras from @AtomixVapes







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/4/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak ... bought the gold/black version  Great service as usual from @Sir Vape .
> 
> View attachment 90391


 and hows the merlin RDTA am i right in saying thats it??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throat Punch (3/4/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Monday just has to be the best day to get some vape mail am I right?! Thanks @Throat Punch for some lekker goodies and a much longed for new mech. She's a beaut!
> 
> View attachment 90398
> 
> ...



Nice one @Mr_Puffs! Enjoy the new goodies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (3/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Loot from the JHB Vape Meet.
> 
> Juice, Juice and some more juice!
> 
> ...



Hi uncle @Rob Fisher what's your take on the Affiliation juices? Would love to try them but haven't seen/read any reviews on it yet.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foGGyrEader (3/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> and hows the merlin RDTA am i right in saying thats it??


Yes, that's it. Really nice addition to any tank collection.


----------



## Andre (3/4/17)

Ash said:


> So Just got my Hellfire Phantom Stab today. Stunning device, well made. Also got some new battery wraps and Tweezers. Need a quick video @Rob Fisher on how to wrap these batteries.
> 
> View attachment 90396
> 
> ...


Stunning. Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> and hows the merlin RDTA am i right in saying thats it??


It's an excellent RDTA. Check out my thoughts on it here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/36120/


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Ash said:


> So Just got my Hellfire Phantom Stab today. Stunning device, well made. Also got some new battery wraps and Tweezers. Need a quick video @Rob Fisher on how to wrap these batteries.
> 
> View attachment 90396
> 
> ...



That is so beautiful @Ash! Major Chicken Dinner! 

Will try do a battery wrap video tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Hi uncle @Rob Fisher what's your take on the Affiliation juices? Would love to try them but haven't seen/read any reviews on it yet..



Only tested them in other peoples devices at the vape meet and my favourite is Coco... but I need to sit quietly in my kennel and try them in my own setups over the next week or so...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Picked up a few goodies at the Vape Meet and the Vape King Monte opening! 

Finally got a White and Copper Pico from Vape King...



ReVenant Cartel 160 from Vape Cartel!



20 sets of outstanding special build staple Claptons from The Coil Company! @RiaanRed thanks for building my exocet's at the vape meet... they perform like gangbusters!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Special gift from a mate of a very rare Sub Ohm Tank and it's one of 50 ever made and it's a Titanium Kraken from Vicious Ant!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Special 18 Carat Drip tip made by @hands for my new Skyline that is on it's way... but it looks so sweet on my Piebald BB!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RiaanRed (3/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Picked up a few goodies at the Vape Meet and the Vape King Monte opening!
> 
> Finally got a White and Copper Pico from Vape King...
> View attachment 90409
> ...



Only a pleasure Uncle. Which one has better flavor of the 3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Only a pleasure Uncle. Which one has better flavor of the 3?



I think the Alien @RiaanRed! They are all outstanding but if I'm forced to make a choice I would choose the alien... am I right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/4/17)

That pico looks really nice keen on 1 for my S.O what's the pricing like @Rob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> That pico looks really nice keen on 1 for my S.O what's the pricing like @Rob



One Gee.  Comes with a 4ml Melo 3 Tank as well.


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/4/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Yes Uncle! Aliens have very good flavor on the excoset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the spec of these Aliens in the Exocet?

I had one in mine and could feel the whole box getting warm.

Pulled it out and installed a Baby clapton.


----------



## OhmzRaw (3/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Special gift from a mate of a very rare Sub Ohm Tank and it's one of 50 ever made and it's a Titanium Kraken from Vicious Ant!
> View attachment 90412
> View attachment 90413


It's a beauty  how does it vape?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

A really neat little goodie that allows you to screw a Mech Mod or Tank onto the drill bit thingy... for high speed polishing with a drill!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

OhmzRaw said:


> It's a beauty  how does it vape?



@OhmzRaw it's pretty good considering it has a standard OCC coil... but it has an overseas juice in it (can't remember the name) and I will clean the tank and refill with XXX and give it a go... but I would like to get the Kangetech RBA deck and give that a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (3/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only tested them in other peoples devices at the vape meet and my favourite is Coco... but I need to sit quietly in my kennel and try them in my own setups over the next week or so...



When you do test them all, please let us forumites know which one is your favourite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (3/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> A really neat little goodie that allows you to screw a Mech Mod or Tank onto the drill bit thingy... for high speed polishing with a drill!
> View attachment 90426



Uncle, where did you buy this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/4/17)

RiaanRed said:


> 3x29ga/38ga alien fused
> 5 wrap
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing.Thanks @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (3/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> That looks amazing.Thanks @RiaanRed



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmzRaw (3/4/17)

Epic build @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (3/4/17)

OhmzRaw said:


> Epic build @RiaanRed



Thanx man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Uncle, where did you buy this?



I knew I should have looked up the web address when I posted this... here we go... http://www.modmaker.co.uk/Vape-Gear/MM-Polishing-Rig

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (3/4/17)

Kayfun bell cap! Improved look and a shorter tank with an extra 1ml capacity!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> One Gee.  Comes with a 4ml Melo 3 Tank as well.



Yeah I see sir vape got them for 730 that's a steal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiaanRed (3/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I knew I should have looked up the web address when I posted this... here we go... http://www.modmaker.co.uk/Vape-Gear/MM-Polishing-Rig
> 
> View attachment 90429



Ordered! Thank you uncle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Code red averted... was down to my last 200ml's! Stocked up with Vapour Mountain XXX again! Phew! Thanks @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MR_F (4/4/17)

There no one has stock of XXX again thanks to @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Code red averted... was down to my last 200ml's! Stocked up with Vapour Mountain XXX again! Phew! Thanks @Oupa!
> View attachment 90434



My gosh @Rob Fisher 
Enough XXX there for.... about a week or two? 
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/4/17)

All that's left to do is for @Rob Fisher to pen in on the labels : Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa Su Mo Tu We-REORDER! Th Fr Sa Su Mo Tu We Th.
Sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/4/17)

My prize from @Rooigevaar arrived. Unfortunately on Sunday night after discussing some abstract philosophy with a really hot friend, my phone decided to end its life, so no pics but I hastily photoshopped this accurate depiction. Thank you so much for sponsoring this crazy cool prize and thank you again to the forum for another kick ass get together.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> My prize from @Rooigevaar arrived. Unfortunately on Sunday night after discussing some abstract philosophy with a really hot friend, my phone decided to end its life, so no pics but I hastily photoshopped this accurate depiction. Thank you so much for sponsoring this crazy cool prize and thank you again to the forum for another kick ass get together.
> 
> View attachment 90454



LMAO accurate depiction!!! Congradulations and enjoy the prize!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (4/4/17)

Some goon action for my AV from the guys @Sir Vape








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905 (4/4/17)

All these LPs making me very jelly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (4/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby ... My new Predator and my wife's new AL-85







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (4/4/17)

Vape mail from Vape Legion. Ordered on line yesterday and recieved this morning before 9 Awesome no fuss service. Eleaf Lyche after i dropped mine which shattered the glass and bent the cage at least i have spares now, and enough notch coils to last me a year

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Code red averted... was down to my last 200ml's! Stocked up with Vapour Mountain XXX again! Phew! Thanks @Oupa!
> View attachment 90434



Bliksem

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (4/4/17)

My GP Dripper Pro arrived in record time (within a week) via DHL from Sofia in Bulgaria.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## wikus (4/4/17)

Another LP from @sirvape, looking great on the therion BF

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Code red averted... was down to my last 200ml's! Stocked up with Vapour Mountain XXX again! Phew! Thanks @Oupa!
> View attachment 90434



Before I dive in and order some XXX for my SXK Billet Box, is there a secret password to mention to get the special mix. I am afraid that if I order the standard XXX I might be left wanting. I assume the special mix can only be ordered from @Oupa ...am I correct @Rob Fisher ? Should really rebrand that mix as Rob's X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Before I dive in and order some XXX for my SXK Billet Box, is there a secret password to mention to get the special mix. I am afraid that if I order the standard XXX I might be left wanting. I assume the special mix can only be ordered from @Oupa ...am I correct @Rob Fisher ? Should really rebrand that mix as Rob's X



Yes tell @Oupa you want Rob's mix... you will have to order a minimum quantity I would guess... ask @Oupa. If it's an issue let me know and I'll ship one or two bottles to you if you want @boxerulez.

I agree he should market the Rob's XXX Mix...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Oupa (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes tell @Oupa you want Rob's mix... you will have to order a minimum quantity I would guess... ask @Oupa. If it's an issue let me know and I'll ship one or two bottles to you if you want @boxerulez.
> 
> I agree he should market the Rob's XXX Mix...



I have no idea what you guys are on about

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## daniel craig (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes tell @Oupa you want Rob's mix... you will have to order a minimum quantity I would guess... ask @Oupa. If it's an issue let me know and I'll ship one or two bottles to you if you want @boxerulez.
> 
> I agree he should market the Rob's XXX Mix...


What changes did you make to yours?


----------



## William Vermaak (4/4/17)

Guys, how cute is this. My wife's new setup.
The AL-85 with Hadaly on top.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes tell @Oupa you want Rob's mix... you will have to order a minimum quantity I would guess... ask @Oupa. If it's an issue let me know and I'll ship one or two bottles to you if you want @boxerulez.
> 
> I agree he should market the Rob's XXX Mix...



So which version did you send to me to try out. 
If it was just plain everyday XXX (a very noteworthy vape), the other stuff must be from another world. 
Is @Oupa an alien?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (4/4/17)

Going fruity this April! 



Took advantage of a special and got some free PG (1L) and VG (2L) on top of a great discount! All well packaged in plastic, bubble wrap, boxes, Styrofoam, and just to make sure, another box. Feels like Xmas! Thanks @Geoff .

Let the experimentation begin! My next ADV's to be Clyrolinx only based fruit and melon mixes if all goes to plan. (I love melons! Big ones, small ones... Sorry going off topic.)

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/17)

Spydro said:


> So which version did you send to me to try out.
> If it was just plain everyday XXX (a very noteworthy vape), the other stuff must be from another world.
> Is @Oupa an alien?



You got the REAL ONE @Spydro!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> You got the REAL ONE @Spydro!


What is different on your version uncle Rob?
If the original is that good it must be even better!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/17)

wiesbang said:


> What is different on your version uncle Rob?
> If the original is that good it must be even better!



The original has Diacetyl in it. Some people prefer the new version... it changed when the whole bullcrap story about Diacetyl broke and @Oupa reformulated XXX to take out the concentrate that contained Diacetyl. I way prefer the old version and have it made especially for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (5/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> You got the REAL ONE @Spydro!



Ahhh, so no wonder it was so good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/4/17)

Ooh yeah...can't wait to try this out tomorrow evening

Petri 24 rta

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (5/4/17)

Juices and sticker for the wife, cleaning brush and @hands drip tip for me, from @sirvape. 

Subzero RDA for the Amir from @throatpunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (5/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Ooh yeah...can't wait to try this out tomorrow evening
> 
> Petri 24 rta
> 
> View attachment 90526



Looks awesome... Whats the juice capacity like?


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/4/17)

Amir said:


> Looks awesome... Whats the juice capacity like?



@Amir No idea but it's more than 2,1ml (not tpd) I'm guessing around 3,5ml


----------



## Amir (5/4/17)

Good stuff man. If I have to deal with another 2ml tank ima throw the rx300 at someone. 

Keep me posted on how it fares the hulk test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/4/17)

It's been a while but here we go... 

Sx mini G class



And the Medusa

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 11


----------



## Oupa (5/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> It's been a while but here we go...
> 
> Sx mini G class
> View attachment 90558
> ...



OMG... that looks hot @Marzuq !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/4/17)

Oupa said:


> OMG... that looks hot @Marzuq !



thanks @Oupa 
this mod looks awesome and performs even better.


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> It's been a while but here we go...
> 
> Sx mini G class
> View attachment 90558
> ...


Is the time correct?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (5/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> It's been a while but here we go...
> 
> Sx mini G class
> View attachment 90558
> ...



@Marzuq where did you buy the SX?


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

VapeSnow said:


> @Marzuq where did you buy the SX?


Most probably TheEcigStore. I've seen them bring these in.


----------



## Marzuq (5/4/17)

VapeSnow said:


> @Marzuq where did you buy the SX?


 @VapeSnow i got it from theecigstore.
unfortunately they are now sold out but do have more stock on the way.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby... a Senator mod by Fury Woods in the USA... chosen by a mate at Showcase Atlanta... unfortunately the up button has an out of box failure so it has to go back to Utah so it will be a while till I can enjoy this beauty.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq (5/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Is the time correct?



Lol i just stuck batteries in and took a pic.
Busy playing with the settings now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> @VapeSnow i got it from theecigstore.
> unfortunately they are now sold out but do have more stock on the way.


Apparently they getting different finishes in the next batch that could be interesting. Different leather etc instead of carbon graphite.


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> Lol i just stuck batteries in and took a pic.
> Busy playing with the settings now.


Different time zones


----------



## Richelo Killian (5/4/17)

My gorgeous new building stands ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Bellvape Bell caps. One for the Hadaly and one for the NarTa!



A couple of replacement Dee Mods drip tip 510 thingies for the Billet Box. The standard Billet Box protrudes ever so slightly and this one by Dee Mods is perfectly flat and inline with the top of the BB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (5/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Most probably TheEcigStore. I've seen them bring these in.





Marzuq said:


> @VapeSnow i got it from theecigstore.
> unfortunately they are now sold out but do have more stock on the way.





gdigitel said:


> Apparently they getting different finishes in the next batch that could be interesting. Different leather etc instead of carbon graphite.



Okay thanks guys! Ill keep a eye out for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (5/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The original has Diacetyl in it. Some people prefer the new version... it changed when the whole bullcrap story about Diacetyl broke and @Oupa reformulated XXX to take out the concentrate that contained Diacetyl. I way prefer the old version and have it made especially for me.


Aah ok thank you. Will then have to one day order like that. The one I bought a while ago did not taste the same as the one I got way back when I started.

Will have to contact Oupa and hear what the minimum quantity is to order like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (5/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> It's been a while but here we go...
> 
> Sx mini G class
> View attachment 90558
> ...



@Marzuq Wow, that looks like a high tech set up. Very modern looking, impressive. Hope you enjoy to the max.

Please do a little review on the Medusa. I like what I see, but, hey man, those damned grub screws?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/4/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> My gorgeous new building stands ...
> 
> View attachment 90573



From where?
I wood love one of those


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelo Killian (5/4/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> From where?
> I wood love one of those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



https://www.facebook.com/tenderfoot.stands/

Only ships in the US though, so, you will need a US forwarding service like MYUS.


----------



## Richelo Killian (5/4/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> From where?
> I wood love one of those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



These guys do have a few in stock, and DO ship internationally:

https://www.subtanksupply.com/custom-tenderfoot-wood-atty-holder.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Congrats on the new mod @Marzuq - looks great

Sorry @Rob Fisher to hear about the problem with the Senator. I know you were looking forward to this. Hope it gets sorted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry @Rob Fisher to hear about the problem with the Senator. I know you were looking forward to this. Hope it gets sorted.



Yip it will certainly get sorted but have to send it all the way back to Utah.


----------



## Marzuq (6/4/17)

Waine said:


> @Marzuq Wow, that looks like a high tech set up. Very modern looking, impressive. Hope you enjoy to the max.
> 
> Please do a little review on the Medusa. I like what I see, but, hey man, those damned grub screws?
> 
> ...



Hey thanks. the mod is a definite winner and i am enjoying it.
Will do a review on the medusa. Thus far my impressions are not great but i am still trying various builds in it to see what its sweet spot is.


----------



## PistolJay (6/4/17)

Yuss, love it when everything gets delivered and collected on the same day!! Thanks @Throat Punch , @Richio , @drew , @ShaneW



​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Throat Punch (6/4/17)

PistolJay said:


> Yuss, love it when everything gets delivered and collected on the same day!! Thanks @Throat Punch , @Richio , @drew , @ShaneW
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Bangarang! Enjoy @PistolJay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (6/4/17)

Fillet box and exocet clone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## boxerulez (6/4/17)

Happy Days... #LELife

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Marzuq (6/4/17)

E.T. said:


> Fillet box and exocet clone.
> View attachment 90656


@ET your 'fillet' box is looking good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lee (6/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Happy Days... #LELife
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Whats this #LELife you speak of?


----------



## kimbo (6/4/17)

Billet Box Clone with a exocet clone and hands drip tip.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## skola (6/4/17)

Where can one get a clone exocet @kimbo @boxerulez ?


----------



## Stosta (6/4/17)

Some delicious-smelling juices to try from @Sickboy77 !




Blackout, a menthol version of Blackout, and Bluewiki!!! Perfect day for this because I forgot my juice at home so my tank is almost empty!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/4/17)

Vape Mail.....
The Authentic BB this colour is apparently named Piebald...
And the authentic Atty is apparently a exocet....

I bring you my new Baldpie and a extracet  #LELIFE
At least my Drip Tip is a Hands Drip Tip.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Funny 6


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/4/17)

What's the hype going around with all these Billet Box's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/4/17)

kimbo said:


> Billet Box Clone


I suspect we will soon be seeing BB clones in the classified section. 
Hype is a dangerous game.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## boxerulez (6/4/17)

skola said:


> Where can one get a clone exocet @kimbo @boxerulez ?


China is the only solution at the moment.


KZOR said:


> I suspect we will soon be seeing BB clones in the classified section.
> Hype is a dangerous game.


I dont think they will make it to the classifieds, I already have like 4 okes here in EL who is begging me every other day to sell it to them. Once Sir Vape is sold out and nobody else brings them in these are going to be in demand. Its a perfect all day carry device, discreet, non mushroom cloud chucking nicotine delivery device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (6/4/17)

E.T. said:


> Fillet box and exocet clone.
> View attachment 90656


What is a Fillet Box???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (6/4/17)

Petrus said:


> What is a Fillet Box???


Faux Billet Box aka Birret Box aka BRRRRT Box

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Deckie (6/4/17)

Vape Mail - SXK Billet Box Clone & a couple of Exocet clones

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Lee (6/4/17)

KZOR said:


> I suspect we will soon be seeing BB clones in the classified section.
> Hype is a dangerous game.


@KZOR.. you know I like you alot .... but you're wrong m8.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akash (6/4/17)

2 x Brrrt Boxes, black n silver

2 x Extracets

1 x spare Bolo

Oh yeah!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Gizmo (6/4/17)

Akash said:


> 2 x Brrrt Boxes, black n silver
> 
> 2 x Extracets
> 
> ...



This is the clone I assume? Let us know how it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (6/4/17)

Thats right @Gizmo they're all clones. Clones4days 

So far really impressed. Also build quality is exceptional!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (6/4/17)

After much hunting and aggravated patience I finally found and got my hands on an elephant black carbon fiber therion 166







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/4/17)

@umzungu u sir are a legend!!! Thank u for this

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 90704
> @umzungu u sir are a legend!!! Thank u for this



Sho.... Nice brother...
Me needs one of them (one day)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (6/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> China is the only solution at the moment.
> 
> I dont think they will make it to the classifieds, I already have like 4 okes here in EL who is begging me every other day to sell it to them. Once Sir Vape is sold out and nobody else brings them in these are going to be in demand. Its a perfect all day carry device, discreet, non mushroom cloud chucking nicotine delivery device.


If the clone supply ends up drying up, these Fillet Boxes could quite literally obtain a higher collectors item status than the original. Originals probably at present outnumber the clones (These specific ones) by 500 to 1. The exclusivity appeal of these is thus much higher than that of the original, much like printing errors on banknotes and stamps drives their collectors appeal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## wikus (7/4/17)

Vape mail baby,

Authentic fillet box and extracets.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## boxerulez (7/4/17)

Akash said:


> Thats right @Gizmo they're all clones. Clones4days
> 
> So far really impressed. Also build quality is exceptional!


What is also a winner winner situation is NO MATTER HOW dangerous the hype game is, even if this was a total piece of shit, which it is not.... its a 10th of the price of what the AUTHENTIC hype would of cost anyone going that route.

I am yet to see any out of box failures in any of these "cheap chinese clones" we aquired and the deck on the extracet is perfect. Not one machining error in the whole batch. Any of you other guys have issues? Besides the panels for that one device that warped slightly...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (7/4/17)

Ordered Saturday, had some courier issue's?( my fault) and received at work today. Loved the Crius, love this one as well.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (7/4/17)

Let's settle this once and for all...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A visit to the plastics shop... a pack of 20ml carry bottles!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/17)

Vape Mail compliments of a mate with a 3D printer!

Condenser plugs for the BB and an 18650 Battery rotation stand! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## wazarmoto (10/4/17)

Nice Rob!!! That battery dispenser is a brilliant idea!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (10/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 18650 Battery rotation stand


Very useful and clever idea for batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morrie (10/4/17)

Got my first vapemail from the kind folk at Blck Vapour today. I actually did not know how to react frankly I mean , Incredible fast service ? in this country? surely not.  Well done Blck Vapour. you managed to stun me today. . Guess who's got my business from here on out....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail compliments of a mate with a 3D printer!
> 
> Condenser plugs for the BB and an 18650 Battery rotation stand! Boom!
> View attachment 91131
> View attachment 91132



Rob, this is super!!
Love the battery dispenser, so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (11/4/17)

We all know how I can't stand not knowing so I had to get the mystery juice. Along with some flapton wire that I've been hearing people rant and rave about... and one of my favorite desert juices. 

Thanx for the awesome service and handful of tank bands @HouseOfVape







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ash (11/4/17)

Authentic BB DNA 60 Clear. Finally. Plus scored a Mantis Minimal BB Mokume set. These sets are just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/17)

Not really vape mail but it does record Rob's Ramblings so it can be considered Vape Mail. A new Webcam (Logitech C930e) because my daughter teaches English to Vietnamese and her Webcam stopped working so while I was at the Vape Meet in JHB she stole mine... so now I have a new one!



And then a surprise bottle of mystery juice from @Stosta via Badger Couriers. Now this is an interesting one... really nice menthol with some spearmint added (and this is all a guess because he never told me who it's from or what the profile is) and Blackberry? Lots of potential this one! And I'm going to guess that this may be a @Sickboy77 juice?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/4/17)

Amir said:


> Let's settle this once and for all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vapemail. Very interested to hear Ur how u find the build deck and air flow.


----------



## Amir (11/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> Nice vapemail. Very interested to hear Ur how u find the build deck and air flow.



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/petri-24mm-rta.t36288/

Build deck is the same as the postless 22mm version. Wicking looks like it supposed to be different but its the same as well. Airflow is plentiful and smooth but i prefer a more restrictive hit so I have it half way closed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/4/17)

Amir said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/petri-24mm-rta.t36288/
> 
> Build deck is the same as the postless 22mm version. Wicking looks like it supposed to be different but its the same as well. Airflow is plentiful and smooth but i prefer a more restrictive hit so I have it half way closed.



Good news on the increased airflow but the build deck doesn't allow for bigger builds. But sounds like an improvement and differently worth a try


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/4/17)

Gotcha!!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Amir (11/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> Good news on the increased airflow but the build deck doesn't allow for bigger builds. But sounds like an improvement and differently worth a try



The deck is definitely bigger and it surely is worth a try. The flavor is just stellar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (11/4/17)

Amir said:


> After much hunting and aggravated patience I finally found and got my hands on an elephant black carbon fiber therion 166
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where you found it bro


----------



## Amir (11/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> where you found it bro



https://villagevapes.co.za/collections/batteries/products/lost-vape-therion-166


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Stab Wood JMFD Mod!




Renaissance Wax (200ml). JWraps cupholder for a Billet Box! And some Condenser Savers for the BB from JWraps!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Black Rose Purple Stab Wood Limited Edition with matching drip tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Ash (12/4/17)

Thanks, was wondering where to get those Condenser Savers from. Awesome Holder and good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/17)

Ash said:


> Thanks, was wondering where to get those Condenser Savers from. Awesome Holder and good idea



@Ash they will be available locally from @kimbo shortly!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (12/4/17)

Holders as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/17)

Ash said:


> Holders as well



Nope.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (12/4/17)

Just to pick up on the Billet Box clone talk a few posts back. Did it ever occur to you that with many clones, it is very possible that the same company who made the original also makes the clones? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/4/17)

Juice mail








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (12/4/17)

Click click, Ding dong, Vape mail from @Amir



The OBS engine nano and some complimentary Joose. Awesome honest service from this vaper. Thanks bud. Looking forward to doing business in the future

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/17)

Waine said:


> Just to pick up on the Billet Box clone talk a few posts back. Did it ever occur to you that with many clones, it is very possible that the same company who made the original also makes the clones?



I can assure you that is certainly not the case.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

Blacked out glass for the big baby. Some juices, wire and coils for entertainment 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Quakes (12/4/17)

Vape mail!!! 

Finally got a new mod after Fuchai's fire button started messing around. So far enjoying the Wismec Predator 228!!




high quality image hosting

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (12/4/17)

Hi @Quakes - Please confirm what Fuchai Model is that with the front display. Thank You

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (12/4/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Quakes - Please confirm what Fuchai Model is that with the front display. Thank You


Hi @Max - Model with front display? I got the Fuchai 213 (not plus) that got a faulty fire button. So I replaced it with the predator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (12/4/17)

Hi @Quakes - So it's called the Preditor 228 - that's good - now - how is it working for you and where is the fire button.


----------



## Quakes (12/4/17)

Max said:


> So it's called the Preditor 228 - that's good - now - how is it working for you and where is the fire button.


So far great, really enjoy it. The fire button is on the side, it like the Wismec Presa. Squeeze button.


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

@Quakes Nice setup you get there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/4/17)

Vapemail for the last two weeks

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/4/17)

Easter wire and cotton check









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (13/4/17)

Nice @Marzuq , some serious vapemail.


Marzuq said:


> Vapemail for the last two weeks
> View attachment 91422

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Mod savers, Battery Wraps, Coil Brush and some Square Ni80 to try!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## joshthecarver (13/4/17)

Finally some vape mail, after a long break. It's going to be a busy long weekend

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (13/4/17)

A very nice vape mail courtesy of @Sickboy77, thanks a lot bud much appreciated.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## morras (13/4/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Juice mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the cran apple from loaded ?


----------



## Amir (13/4/17)

morras said:


> How is the cran apple from loaded ?



I really like cran apple. Almost like ceres cranberry and apple juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/4/17)

morras said:


> How is the cran apple from loaded ?



Hi 

Haven't started vamping on it. Was waiting on wire and cotton that arrived today.

Will probably test it tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morras (13/4/17)

Thanks gents , went ahead and ordered some , hope it is good !


----------



## Richelo Killian (13/4/17)

Just a FEW drip tips from Poland 






One on the Hadaly

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/4/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Just a FEW drip tips from Poland
> 
> View attachment 91481
> 
> ...



Is there gonna be a shortage of tips in the future that we dont know of by any chance @Richelo Killian ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Just a FEW drip tips from Poland
> 
> View attachment 91481
> 
> ...


These look nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (13/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is there gonna be a shortage of tips in the future that we dont know of by any chance @Richelo Killian ?



None that I am aware of, but, I love my Hadaly so much, will be getting a few more, so, I have enough tips now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  This has been a looooong time coming... a few days from Switzerland to SA and then stuck in the Post Office system for ages! But the bonus is that there was no Vat and no costs... so silver lining! 

Maximus DNA40 26650

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 9


----------



## Ash (13/4/17)

1 thing for sure, A skyline looks great on any mod. Looks great @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  This has been a looooong time coming... a few days from Switzerland to SA and then stuck in the Post Office system for ages! But the bonus is that there was no Vat and no costs... so silver lining!
> 
> Maximus DNA40 26650
> View attachment 91488
> ...


This setup looks great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (13/4/17)

@Amir where did you get that blacked out glass? IT looks really awesome


----------



## Amir (13/4/17)

Anneries said:


> @Amir where did you get that blacked out glass? IT looks really awesome



https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...-baby-replacement-glass-1?variant=40599377286

Its dark though bro... Not like the limitless where you can still see through it without external lighting. Mine is busy soaking in some bleach/alcohol mixture as we speak to try and lighten it a shade

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (13/4/17)

I gave into curiosity and got the Merlin RDTA, really impressive! Definitely worth the price. Excellent service as always from @Naeem_M at The Vape Industry.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  This has been a looooong time coming... a few days from Switzerland to SA and then stuck in the Post Office system for ages! But the bonus is that there was no Vat and no costs... so silver lining!
> 
> Maximus DNA40 26650
> View attachment 91488
> ...



That is a piece of art @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (13/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  This has been a looooong time coming... a few days from Switzerland to SA and then stuck in the Post Office system for ages! But the bonus is that there was no Vat and no costs... so silver lining!
> 
> Maximus DNA40 26650
> View attachment 91488
> ...


NOw that is one of the best looking mods for me that You have posted!! I am in love with the Finish!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  This has been a looooong time coming... a few days from Switzerland to SA and then stuck in the Post Office system for ages! But the bonus is that there was no Vat and no costs... so silver lining!
> 
> Maximus DNA40 26650
> View attachment 91488
> ...



Awesome @Rob Fisher !
Wishing you all the best with it!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (14/4/17)

The day has come where I finally open my vape mail. This mod is even more striking in the hand then I could of ever imagined. 

Only two gripes so far, it isn't a manual adjusting 510 and I only have a cleto that is 22m atty. 

Can't wait to see the skyline on this one, it's going to be a match made in vaping heaven.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

RayDeny said:


> Can't wait to see the skyline on this one, it's going to be a match made in vaping heaven.



That will be a killer combo! Not long now!


----------



## Silver (14/4/17)

RayDeny said:


> The day has come where I finally open my vape mail. This mod is even more striking in the hand then I could of ever imagined.
> 
> Only two gripes so far, it isn't a manual adjusting 510 and I only have a cleto that is 22m atty.
> 
> Can't wait to see the skyline on this one, it's going to be a match made in vaping heaven.



Wow, it looks super @RayDeny !
Congrats and enjoy


----------



## method1 (14/4/17)

Soon to be vape mail 
En route, DNA60 "Original General" by Freight Train Mods.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/4/17)

method1 said:


> Soon to be vape mail
> En route, DNA60 "Original General" by Freight Train Mods.
> 
> 
> View attachment 91615



Looks the breasts bud 
I also want one when im 60 years old 
Joking bud, i would love to have a vape pipe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (14/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Looks the breasts bud
> I also want one when im 60 years old
> Joking bud, i would love to have a vape pipe.



Yeah it's perfect for me since I'm so old I can't even remember how old I am anymore.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (14/4/17)

That looks really cool @method1 

I can just imagine a photo of you vaping a hardcore tobacco in there wearing a beret - and looking like a boss. haha.

That drip tip looks very comfortable - looks like a superb MTL tip

Went to Freight Train Mods' website and saw they are closing down in June... you must be getting one of the last ones...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (14/4/17)

Silver said:


> That looks really cool @method1
> 
> I can just imagine a photo of you vaping a hardcore tobacco in there wearing a beret - and looking like a boss. haha.
> 
> ...



Yes, will probably be one of the last few unfortunately!
Not so sure about the beret, suppose it beats a toupee!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/4/17)

RayDeny said:


> The day has come where I finally open my vape mail. This mod is even more striking in the hand then I could of ever imagined.
> 
> Only two gripes so far, it isn't a manual adjusting 510 and I only have a cleto that is 22m atty.
> 
> Can't wait to see the skyline on this one, it's going to be a match made in vaping heaven.


Epic!!! Love the color of it


----------



## Silver (14/4/17)

method1 said:


> Yes, will probably be one of the last few unfortunately!
> Not so sure about the beret, suppose it beats a toupee!



Ok, not exactly the picture I was imagining, but this will do:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## M5000 (14/4/17)

Caramia said:


> Please keep us updated on the performance of this guy?



This device has an almost identical squonk bottle/tube design as the Kanger. The battery life is great too. Besides that I must say this is a seriously boring device, well I personally find it to be dull. It's quite large and is made for big hands really. My personal, dodgy, side-by-side device comparisons seemed to suggest that it may not actually be putting out nearly as much power as it displays. I only tried this because I found that one of my regular setups needed way more wattage on this. Buy a HCigar Inbox, the price difference gets you a Maze rda, dna chip and a brilliantly-designed device.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DotDubb (15/4/17)

Whohoo! New flavours to try! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/17)

Saturday vape mail 

Rather 'collection mail' after my visit this morning to the new @Vapers Corner shop in Kyalami 




A coil master V4 - I need to get this coiling kit thing right. 

A vape brush - let's see if I can clean my coils that are clogged up

The new Kidney Puncher wire. Tried one gauge each of NI80, Kanthal and SS. Just to see. 

And then a Handlebar liquid that they dispense on site. A cool Kiwi Berry flavour. Tried it in the shop and it was nice. 

Also got two juices for my mom's coffee and tobacco palate. Not in the pic. She has them. They were Vapbucco rum and maple and @Paulie 's coffee cake

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (15/4/17)

Silver said:


> Saturday vape mail
> 
> Rather 'collection mail' after my visit this morning to the new @Vapers Corner shop in Kyalami
> 
> ...


That wire won't do for thr outer core of your aliens

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/17)

Christos said:


> That wire won't do for thr outer core of your aliens



Lol @Christos !
Maybe the inner core - i am going to practice winding the inner core first

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Billet Box Condenser savers from @kimbo! All matchy matcherson! They work like gangbusters!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45 (18/4/17)

Banger of a dripper this ordered last week from @Sir Vape the quality and vape off of it is top notch!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/17)

Quakes said:


> Vape mail!!!
> 
> Finally got a new mod after Fuchai's fire button started messing around. So far enjoying the Wismec Predator 228!!
> 
> ...



Awesome. Congratulations!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (18/4/17)

Some more vape Mail for today amazing mod but pretty irritated myself coz although I chose the gold predator this thing ain't gold at all doesn't match any of my gold drippers it's a wonderful bright copper so my OCD going mad

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## William Vermaak (18/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> Billet Box Condenser savers from @kimbo! All matchy matcherson! They work like gangbusters!



May be a stupid question @Rob Fisher, but what do they do? What do you use it for and is it necessary on a BB?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> May be a stupid question @Rob Fisher, but what do they do? What do you use it for and is it necessary on a BB?



Not a stupid question at all @William Vermaak. The bottom of the boro tank is where the airflow is and with usage there is condensation in that area and the small amount of condensation builds up on the panel... with the condensation saver the panel stay dry and the small amount of condensation remains in the boro compartment.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## William Vermaak (18/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not a stupid question at all @William Vermaak. The bottom of the boro tank is where the airflow is and with usage there is condensation in that area and the small amount of condensation builds up on the panel... with the condensation saver the panel stay dry and the small amount of condensation remains in the boro compartment.


Oooh, that's very cool. Thanx for the answer. Now I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/4/17)

Nice lil pocket rocket

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boxerulez (19/4/17)

Finally a Goon






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

A new coffee concentrate to try.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (19/4/17)

New battery for the stealthy nautilus mini 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/17)

I got spoilt today 





Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I got spoilt today



All that can be said is CHICKEN DINNER!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/4/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I got spoilt today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats @Stroodlepuff 

Those plates are very nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (19/4/17)

The fruits of hard labour ... the fabulous SX Q Mini from @Sir Vape matchy with the Merlin RDTA and All Day Vapes Pineapple Shake

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Anneries (20/4/17)

Not my vapemail, but I have heard from a little birdy that @RiaanRed will have some interesting vapemail soon. Something that we all will drool over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (20/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Not my vapemail, but I have heard from a little birdy that @RiaanRed will have some interesting vapemail soon. Something that we all will drool over.



Lol! What will that be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries (20/4/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Lol! What will that be?



And spoil your bragging rights? Nah, I will let you post it once you have it. For the price, it should be hand delivered by ... ok, lets leave it at hand delivered.


----------



## kimbo (20/4/17)

Thank you @Rob Fisher some iCare for a covert and Bacon Bits to try

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (20/4/17)

Stealth vape mail







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (20/4/17)

@Rob Fisher , where is your vapemail for the day? 
Courier running late?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/17)

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher , where is your vapemail for the day?
> Courier running late?



No courier is on time... but should only be here this afternoon... but that's only if @BigGuy manages to build for my Kylin RTA and Omni RTA and get it shipped in time... otherwise it will only be Vape Mail Baby tomorrow! 

If it's any consolation FedEx is due to ship from MyUS today as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (20/4/17)

Awesome thanks to DripSociety





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (20/4/17)

@Throat Punch ....... awesome service as per usual. 

1) Always wanted a stormtrooper mod and along came the Predator 228. 
2) Treated my Sylvanusa with a 22mm Goon with a trinity glass drip tip.
3) Got a new door for my trusty Therion.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## WELIHF (20/4/17)

Joined the DNA club today 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Richelo Killian (20/4/17)

Some coils from @RiaanRed to try out.

Lighter ultem bottle holder for my Shadow from @Rob Fisher plus 2 bottles of juice pasella!




Some more cotton and some juice from @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Throat Punch (20/4/17)

KZOR said:


> @Throat Punch ....... awesome service as per usual.
> 
> 1) Always wanted a stormtrooper mod and along came the Predator 228.
> 2) Treated my Sylvanusa with a 22mm Goon with a trinity glass drip tip.
> ...



Perfect!  That Storm Troop setup is gorgeous! Enjoy the new vape goodies @KZOR.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (20/4/17)

Some Vape mail

Another obs for the home polished hohm slice, limitless pod and some pre built coils

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (20/4/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I got spoilt today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome @Stroodlepuff !!
Wishing you well with it and many happy tasty vapes!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! A bigger 18650 battery holder thanks to @kimbo!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/17)

Vape Mail from @Sir Vape! Thanks to @BigGuy for building the dual coils and wicking the tanks for me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique (21/4/17)

@Rob Fisher let us us know how's the shadow. I wanna get one of those just worried about the glass though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/17)

Rafique said:


> @Rob Fisher let us us know how's the shadow. I wanna get one of those just worried about the glass though



Not sure why you would worry about the glass @Rafique? It's encased in stainless steel... and so far I prefer the Omni to the Kylin... but it's early days...


----------



## Rafique (21/4/17)

@Rob Fisher

Looks like it will be a really winner. Is the glass removable or replaceable. Asking because I'm clumsy like hell.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/17)

Rafique said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Looks like it will be a really winner. Is the glass removable or replaceable. Asking because I'm clumsy like hell.



Will check later when I play with it... but there is no spare glass... the flavour of this tank with XXX is marvellous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (21/4/17)

Aha con for me already but will wait for your opinion on it. I noticed that style build deck on the petri and conqueror I have produces good flavour and nice airflow so the shadow should be the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/4/17)

My new travel mate. Istick 200W QC







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/4/17)

Kylin mail 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (21/4/17)

To alllllll the Kylin owners, you are going to make me pull the trigger. Please stopa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/4/17)

Petrus said:


> To alllllll the Kylin owners, you are going to make me pull the trigger. Please stopa


@Petrus do what I do .... beer vs rta .... beer wins!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/4/17)

Petrus said:


> To alllllll the Kylin owners, you are going to make me pull the trigger. Please stopa



@Petrus

The OMNI was my first choice but after Fagans review about the glass not being replaceable I settled for the Kylin.

It all depends on how clumsy you are and well if you had to replace it is it really worth the price in this case of 2 Kylins. But the OMNI is a really sexy looking rta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla (21/4/17)

Amir said:


> Some new toys to keep me occupied while waiting for the skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently using the cherry as well it tastes pretty good


----------



## Amir (21/4/17)

Lalla said:


> Currently using the cherry as well it tastes pretty good



Any cherry tastes pretty good as long as she's sweet enough  
lol jokes aside though...
I'm more into the apple... It feels more complex somehow

You should try that SMAC juice... Strawberry, Marshmallow and coconut if I'm not mistaken and its really delectable

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/4/17)

@Petrus.... 






And i had my baby Alaska popping in to see whats it the package this time...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## wikus (21/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus....
> View attachment 92305
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a pack of 20's with the wrapper and warning sign

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (21/4/17)

@Petrus, no need to FOMO so hard! You know you wont get better flavour than what you already do on an OL16.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lalla (21/4/17)

Amir said:


> Any cherry tastes pretty good as long as she's sweet enough
> lol jokes aside though...
> I'm more into the apple... It feels more complex somehow
> 
> You should try that SMAC juice... Strawberry, Marshmallow and coconut if I'm not mistaken and its really delectable


That actually sounds amazing haha. I will def try to get mt hands on it lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Cruzz_33! Look forward to trying some new juices! Beautiful packaging and presentation!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Cruzz_33! Look forward to trying some new juices! Beautiful packaging and presentation!
> View attachment 92315
> 
> View attachment 92316



Red apple is a epic juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (21/4/17)

Amazing service ordered my diy stuff last night from black vapour and already revived it today!!! Let's get mixing. Thanks @Richio best service as always bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (21/4/17)

Thank goodness for our awesome suppliers. Thanks to you guys I can stash my failed DIY leftover concoctions and start conjuring up some new tasty brews.
Thanks BLCK VAPOUR for awesome next day delivery even to me here in the sticks.






Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel (21/4/17)

And thank you to Valley Vapour for next day delivery even to me here in the sticks.
We are so spoilt for service and offerings in the DIY community.





Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (21/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Cruzz_33! Look forward to trying some new juices! Beautiful packaging and presentation!
> View attachment 92315
> 
> View attachment 92316



Enjoy


----------



## Amir (21/4/17)

Lalla said:


> That actually sounds amazing haha. I will def try to get mt hands on it lol.



Get your hands on me or the SMAC juice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (21/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Cruzz_33! Look forward to trying some new juices! Beautiful packaging and presentation!
> View attachment 92315
> 
> View attachment 92316



Let me know how u find the Vape crepe juice. I quite like it... especially in a dripper with a nice hot build. Don't think I could go through a tank full in one sitting though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla (21/4/17)

Amir said:


> Get your hands on me or the SMAC juice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha the juice lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (21/4/17)

Also received some vape mail today... added a bit to my tiny DIY collection...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (21/4/17)

Lalla said:


> Hahahaha the juice lmao



It's really tasty... and the juice is nice too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/4/17)

Liked the Silver OBS Engine Nano so much, bought two black ones from Vape Africa this morning. One to go all matchy matchy with the Skar and one for my daughters LMC Lux. After returning the LUX from the brink of a drowning death, I am done with bottom breathing tanks. And got some "fancy" wire as well.



Vape heaven achieved. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Akash (22/4/17)

Some awesome vape mail from my bro @Scouse45 a real bargain and the mod is in great condition. With some complimentary juice which smells great. What a legend, as all LFC supporters are!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (22/4/17)

Akash said:


> Some awesome vape mail from my bro @Scouse45 a real bargain and the mod is in great condition. With some complimentary juice which smells great. What a legend, as all LFC supporters are!!!
> View attachment 92360


My pleasure my bud!! Top guy this!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A bigger 18650 battery holder thanks to @kimbo!
> View attachment 92267



Wow @Rob Fisher that is cool!
Looks super!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Whoops this was from 3 years ago today! Those were the days!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Clear smoky panels for the Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Vape Mats and Juice cloths!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash (24/4/17)

So Couple of months back I got the mod I was looking for a blackrose DNA75 26650. It was beautiful as hell. But then a slight problem with top plate, Was sticking up less than mm. Noticeable if u know about it. Any case I sent Vijen a picture and warned him about in case its a common problem. He was shocked to see that. I told him It does not bother me but some might find it a big issue. Story ended there, so I thought, I get message from him 2 hours later notifying me that FedEx has been arranged to collect mod from me so that he can rectify the issue.

2 weeks go by and issue was the resin that hold screw post in came loose but was in the process of being sorted out, BUT, another option was to take another mod, a more expensive 1 due to the inconvenience. Which he insisted because he wants the Brand Blackrose to be held to a higher standard.

And here we are today, look at this beauty. Mod is dark when its cold. When mod warms up it Brightens up. Have you ever seen something so beautiful before.



After 10 Vapes




And then This



Service and Class all in 1. Great Job Blackrose

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 21


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Finally got a Mellody SX350!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (24/4/17)

Got my Leather BB Case. Protects from basic dings and scratches. Well made case. Nice soft leather too.







And finally got some Thug Juice again. Thanks Mtbaker Vapor for bringing back the 240ml Bottles.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (24/4/17)

Stab wood hexohm 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Soprono (24/4/17)

Paulie said:


> Stab wood hexohm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhh the level of envy ️ wow that's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Gangster clobber from Vape Mats!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (24/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Gangster clobber from Vape Mats!
> View attachment 92560
> View attachment 92561
> View attachment 92562
> View attachment 92563


Jeepers that hoodie is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (24/4/17)

This really a dream come true thank you so so much uncle @Rob Fisher

I can't explain the overwhelming joy when I got this

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (24/4/17)

Ash said:


> So Couple of months back I got the mod I was looking for a blackrose DNA75 26650. It was beautiful as hell. But then a slight problem with top plate, Was sticking up less than mm. Noticeable if u know about it. Any case I sent Vijen a picture and warned him about in case its a common problem. He was shocked to see that. I told him It does not bother me but some might find it a big issue. Story ended there, so I thought, I get message from him 2 hours later notifying me that FedEx has been arranged to collect mod from me so that he can rectify the issue.
> 
> 2 weeks go by and issue was the resin that hold screw post in came loose but was in the process of being sorted out, BUT, another option was to take another mod, a more expensive 1 due to the inconvenience. Which he insisted because he wants the Brand Blackrose to be held to a higher standard.
> 
> ...



My word @Ash - that ia amazing!
And the whole story about how they fixed up a bad situation to make something great
Enjoy!

Cant believe how cool it is that it changes colour 
That is just great

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/4/17)

Much anticipated Vape mail from Vape cartel. Major pit stop is in order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (24/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Vape Mats and Juice cloths!
> View attachment 92532
> ...


Uncle Rob where did you buy those juice cloths? I need one in my life!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/17)

wiesbang said:


> Uncle Rob where did you buy those juice cloths? I need one in my life!



http://www.vapemats.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/4/17)

Ash said:


> So Couple of months back I got the mod I was looking for a blackrose DNA75 26650. It was beautiful as hell. But then a slight problem with top plate, Was sticking up less than mm. Noticeable if u know about it. Any case I sent Vijen a picture and warned him about in case its a common problem. He was shocked to see that. I told him It does not bother me but some might find it a big issue. Story ended there, so I thought, I get message from him 2 hours later notifying me that FedEx has been arranged to collect mod from me so that he can rectify the issue.
> 
> 2 weeks go by and issue was the resin that hold screw post in came loose but was in the process of being sorted out, BUT, another option was to take another mod, a more expensive 1 due to the inconvenience. Which he insisted because he wants the Brand Blackrose to be held to a higher standard.
> 
> ...


Sexiest mod ever

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Sexiest mod ever


Hahaha! @Ash apparently doesn't like you hitting on his mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rafique (25/4/17)

Cor said:


> This really a dream come true thank you so so much uncle @Rob Fisher
> 
> I can't explain the overwhelming joy when I got this




I see now where you got the asmodus from @Cor . Looks awesome


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! @Ash apparently doesn't like you hitting on his mod!



Exactly its @Ash cherry.
How dare you comment about his mod like that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cor (25/4/17)

Rafique said:


> I see now where you got the asmodus from @Cor . Looks awesome


i got this dreamy mod from uncle @Rob Fisher i still can't believe its mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! @Ash apparently doesn't like you hitting on his mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! @Ash apparently doesn't like you hitting on his mod!



Wrong Button....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (25/4/17)

Quick service and delivery from Vape Hyper,some lekker mixing for me tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (25/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Quick service and delivery from Vape Hyper,some lekker mixing for me tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I order mine from Vape Hyper as well... normally get same day delivery... it's awesome!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

Not one but TWO epic vapemails... On the same truck! I look like a total high-roller at the office, but in actuality not-so-much 

First up a replacement unit from @Kurt Yeo , once again sir, thank you for the amazing service!




Next we have a really special one from @Caramia . A bunch of 10ml bottles because I'm always having to buy bottles when I give people juice and it drives me nuts. So she has hooked me up. On top of that I get to try three of her very own creations, I'll try to be nice about them!

Not only that but TWO spare Subtank Minis! Drool with envy @Silver and @Schnappie ! 




@Caramia ! You rock lady!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Not one but TWO epic vapemails... On the same truck! I look like a total high-roller at the office, but in actuality not-so-much
> 
> First up a replacement unit from @Kurt Yeo , once again sir, thank you for the amazing service!
> 
> ...


Those extra subtanks will come in handy for those extra adv's you discovered...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie (25/4/17)

Everyone is dumping Subtanks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

Schnappie said:


> Those extra subtanks will come in handy for those extra adv's you discovered...


But now I need more mods for them!

I'm pretty sure my Pico has been stolen for good by @Lalla . So I guess that means I'll have to shop some more mods!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> But now I need more mods for them!
> 
> I'm pretty sure my Pico has been stolen for good by @Lalla . So I guess that means I'll have to shop some more mods!


I love the pico still! And now you can look at the resin ones or the unique color schemes Vapeclub got in now!


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

Schnappie said:


> I love the pico still! And now you can look at the resin ones or the unique color schemes Vapeclub got in now!


Excellent idea! I just ordered a new mod from Vape Guy this morning, so the other Subtank will need a resin Pico!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

Deckie said:


> Everyone is dumping Subtanks


True, just putting it out there that if anyone wants to dump them send them my way!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lalla (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> But now I need more mods for them!
> 
> I'm pretty sure my Pico has been stolen for good by @Lalla . So I guess that means I'll have to shop some more mods!



Whaaaaaa ....... but yeah pretty spot on there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/17)

Tpical me forgot to take a picture when unboxing my next batch of flavour concentrates from the guys at BlckVapour. Only remembered once I packed them away.. I'm not hauling 32 bottles back out for a photoshoot 
I did however remember to take a picture of something else that came today:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/4/17)

Vape mail baby!
Thanx @BumbleBee from The vape guy!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/4/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Vape mail baby!
> Thanx @BumbleBee from The vape guy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


That kit looks so cool 

Hope you get many enjoyable vaping miles out of this, enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/4/17)

My Kylin needed something nice to sit on so was lucky too scoop this baby from @Lee , thanks brother for a awesome deal, the Mod looks like you didnt even take it out the box.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lee (25/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> My Kylin needed something nice to sit on so was lucky too scoop this baby from @Lee , thanks brother for a awesome deal, the Mod looks like you didnt even take it out the box.
> 
> View attachment 92671


@Clouds4Days Enjoy it buddy. Couldn't have gone to a better home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Not one but TWO epic vapemails... On the same truck! I look like a total high-roller at the office, but in actuality not-so-much
> 
> First up a replacement unit from @Kurt Yeo , once again sir, thank you for the amazing service!
> 
> ...


Just to say thank you for the crapload of awesome sauce samples you sent me, they're safely tucked away for my own use, and reserved for only weddings (which I pretty much never attend), funerals (hopefully none this year), birthdays (which I also pretty much never attend, even slept through my own, Hubby's is still too far, the Jack Russell's coming up in June, so I'll count in the budgies', all the goldfish's and the crawdad, Edward's), XMas, Braai Day (which strangely also runs every Friday through Sunday, so I'll have to sub-rule that one).
So "clinck"  Sir @Stosta, and thank you for adopting and providing a good home for these two tanks, they were quite dear to me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (26/4/17)

Scared of the Cinnamon but lets see...not mixing them together lol

Great service from Valley Vapour!!! @drew

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Vape Mail Baby! More new juices to add to the testing station... I need a Butterscotch!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya (26/4/17)

And she arrived at my door this morning, what a beauty!!
looking good on this blue V2.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Rafique (26/4/17)

Courtesy of @Schnappie some single coil rta to try my new aliens

Thanks mate,

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Courtesy of @Schnappie some single coil rta to try my new aliens
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> View attachment 92714


Pleasure man. Thank you as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (26/4/17)

Not really vape Mail per say, but this is what I picked up today while my device sits in a box at Customs



Hopefully I get my AL85 on Friday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/4/17)

Vape mail - 60 days snail mail for the tops to get in SA. Luckily coils is overnight 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (26/4/17)

Vape mail. Thanks to @Soprono for the sale. Great person and would recomend his "used" products being sold. All items and service i would rate at a 10/10. 

Afterwards popped into vapeking fourways and had the pleasure to meet @Paulie and (sorry cant remember your name - coil master) at the shop. Had a great chat about tc and decided against it as it is not a common practice and almost dead anyways. I must say every member of this forum i have had the pleasure of meeting so far in my vape journey has been a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (26/4/17)

antonherbst said:


> Vape mail. Thanks to @Soprono for the sale. Great person and would recomend his "used" products being sold. All items and service i would rate at a 10/10.
> 
> Afterwards popped into vapeking fourways and had the pleasure to meet @Paulie and (sorry cant remember your name - coil master) at the shop. Had a great chat about tc and decided against it as it is not a common practice and almost dead anyways. I must say every member of this forum i have had the pleasure of meeting so far in my vape journey has been a pleasure.



Hi name is @oliver barry and it was great meeting you also bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! More new juices to add to the testing station... I need a Butterscotch!
> View attachment 92687


I enjoy the butterscotch as a treat in the cold, it smells amazing too for other people in the vicinity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

Paulie said:


> Hi name is @oliver barry and it was great meeting you also bud.


@Ollie !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (26/4/17)

I just couldn't resist the beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/17)

Amir said:


> I just couldn't resist the beauty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Stosta maybe one like that?
Beautiful Pico @Amir

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/17)

A certain stabilized Maple Woodvil found a new home. Thank you @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Petrus (26/4/17)

Andre said:


> A certain stabilized Maple Woodvil found a new home. Thank you @Rob Fisher.


Wow @Andre, sooo beautiful. Can't wait to see the atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Andre said:


> A certain stabilized Maple Woodvil found a new home. Thank you @Rob Fisher.



Beautiful pink mod! 

I know she will be WELL looked after! Really glad it's gone to a good home where she will be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (26/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Not one but TWO epic vapemails... On the same truck! I look like a total high-roller at the office, but in actuality not-so-much
> 
> First up a replacement unit from @Kurt Yeo , once again sir, thank you for the amazing service!
> 
> ...



Oh my word, @Stosta - only saw this now
Congrats

If those are Silver Subtank Mini V2s then i think we need to have a talk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (26/4/17)

Andre said:


> A certain stabilized Maple Woodvil found a new home. Thank you @Rob Fisher.



Stunning @Andre !
Enjoy !!
Am assuming it will drive an OL16 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (26/4/17)

Andre said:


> A certain stabilized Maple Woodvil found a new home. Thank you @Rob Fisher.


I can only give you a like because there is no jealous 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (26/4/17)

Schnappie said:


> @Stosta maybe one like that?
> Beautiful Pico @Amir



It feels so smooth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/17)

More vape mail today:






The Zelos is surprisingly tiny - great mod for MTL tanks:






Also got the Spinner battery for that purpose, and for a more stealthy setup. Bit of an overhang on the Nautilus 2, but personally it's fine for the times when I really need a slim tube setup:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (27/4/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, @Stosta - only saw this now
> Congrats
> 
> If those are Silver Subtank Mini V2s then i think we need to have a talk


Hahaha! They are silver V2s! And my offer for one remains open if you so desire!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/4/17)

Petrus said:


> Wow @Andre, sooo beautiful. Can't wait to see the atty





Silver said:


> Stunning @Andre !
> Enjoy !!
> Am assuming it will drive an OL16 ?


Yip, it is driving an OL16, courtesy of @Ryangriffon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (27/4/17)

Andre said:


> Yip, it is driving an OL16, courtesy of @Ryangriffon.


What a perfect setup @Andre . And now, what juice are you going to vape in this nice setup???? I hope it is something like "Smooth Famous Tobacco"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful pink mod!
> 
> I know she will be WELL looked after! Really glad it's gone to a good home where she will be appreciated!


Finally admitted it's pink!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Deckie (27/4/17)

Christos said:


> Finally admitted it's pink!


Took awhile & many posts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/4/17)

Deckie said:


> Took awhile & many posts


He couldn't admit it while he owned it you see.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (27/4/17)

Petrus said:


> What a perfect setup @Andre . And now, what juice are you going to vape in this nice setup???? I hope it is something like "Smooth Famous Tobacco"


Lol, I have not come around to Smooth Famous yet - short a few concentrates as I want to make the one with more tobacco concentrates. Will certainly mix it though. The Woodvil has been dedicated to DIY God Milk, which has become an ADV after I found out it needs around 2 months of steeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (28/4/17)

And she is here can't wait to try it

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Marvellous @Rafique 
Please let us know how she goes after youve had some time to get acquainted


----------



## Rafique (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Marvellous @Rafique
> Please let us know how she goes after youve had some time to get acquainted




Will do @Silver, wish I got a different colour drip tip though.

So far vape is good, using the 0.5 ohm coil and I enjoy the vape around 60w which is high for me but works well around there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/4/17)

China mail

Pretty impressive as some of the items arrived in under 30 days and all codes checked out with manufacturers 












To add to it all a late arrival out of the us




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Schnappie (28/4/17)

Received in spotless condition thank you @Rafique ! Put it on the wifes Tarot nano to swing her to use an rta instead of breezing through euc coils!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique (28/4/17)

Schnappie said:


> Received in spotless condition thank you @Rafique ! Put it on the wifes Tarot nano to swing her to use an rta instead of breezing through euc coils!
> View attachment 92904



Looks very nice how u finding the Vape @Schnappie


----------



## Ash (28/4/17)

So, finally got what I was wanting from the start. A Ratbald DNA 60w BB. Insider and Doggy RBA to try out as well.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/4/17)

Ash said:


> So, finally got what I was wanting from the start. A Ratbald DNA 60w BB. Insider and Doggy RBA to try out as well.
> 
> View attachment 92916


Very Nice @Ash 

You will have to give us feedback on the Doggy.

DHL was to late for mine and I will only get it Tuesday next week.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/17)

Ash said:


> So, finally got what I was wanting from the start. A Ratbald DNA 60w BB. Insider and Doggy RBA to try out as well.
> 
> View attachment 92916



Awesome @Ash! We need lots of feedback and build pics of you Doggy please!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash (28/4/17)

Will do, but still awaiting the the 510 adaptor, but will try it with the rba in boro tank for the first try.


----------



## Schnappie (28/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Looks very nice how u finding the Vape @Schnappie


Enjoying it, need to get used to removing deck and replacing coils but its a nice vape and no sign of leaking!


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/4/17)

In search of the perfect rdta for me led me to cloud lounge vapery... they suggested the vgod pro rdta which I immediately said no after mine was gorged...except this is the v2 (RII second release)

Get home wick it up and fill her up... guess what no leaking due to too small fill port. Someone actually fixed a problem...WOW

I'm in rdta heaven and this juice... since I started vaping I have been missing a cigar- no more, this juice is spot on!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (28/4/17)

Got the kylin to try out I was lured in by my buddies @Greyz and @Akash amd so far I'm so thankful! Legend so far... sitting on my new mod I picked up

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash (28/4/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Got the kylin to try out I was lured in by my buddies @Greyz and @Akash amd so far I'm so thankful! Legend so far... sitting on my new mod I picked up
> View attachment 92960
> View attachment 92961
> View attachment 92962
> View attachment 92963



Enjoy the kylin bro. Loving mine. And that panzer!!! Perfect pairing!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (29/4/17)

Some VapeMail that arrived yesterday. Thanks to @KZOR for making me open it while he was visiting and having coffee 

First, 2 more Hadaly's! @Sir Vape is out of stock, so, just ordered direct from Psyclone via MYUS. You can never have enough Hadaly's!




2 Clear Acrylic caps as well ...




Some bigger atty stands. SO much nicer than the little ones available locally ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Ash (29/4/17)

Those Hadaly are amazing RDA's. Looks good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/4/17)

So wife wanted to go shopping in laudium ... I did my own shopping. @wazarmoto u were right the aromamizer is astonishing... wow flavour like I never had before and no leaks .... yeahhh...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (1/5/17)

daniel craig said:


> Expecting to hear your opinion on this RTA


Hi @daniel craig I know it's a bit late but I just got this one and not a lot of threads on it. I must say it is definitely lived up to the hype for me I was looking for a good flavor RTA and the Skyline is so hard to get. I ordered the Shorty Kit and series deck and the whole thing ran me about 100 bucks and well spent at that.Flavor is excellent and clouds for days. I must say I'm happy to be "in the family".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/5/17)

kev mac said:


> Hi @daniel craig I know it's a bit late but I just got this one and not a lot of threads on it. I must say it is definitely lived up to the hype for me I was looking for a good flavor RTA and the Skyline is so hard to get. I ordered the Shorty Kit and series deck and the whole thing ran me about 100 bucks and well spent at that.Flavor is excellent and clouds for days. I must say I'm happy to be "in the family".


I've seen it trend in the US. Lots of people love that RTA and swear by it. It's no surprise that you love it as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/5/17)

Woohoo!

Nothing like working a public holiday, but coming into the office and finding stuff was delivered while I was away!




A home for one of my Subtanks, some icy high-nic juice to taste, as well as a few others I'm not sure if I'm allowed to name or not to try!

And lastly something for @Schnappie ! A huge thanks to @BumbleBee and @Rincewind , love doing business with The Vape Guy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Nothing like working a public holiday, but coming into the office and finding stuff was delivered while I was away!
> 
> ...


Only a pleasure @Stosta, and if you weren't lounging around on the beach you'd have had it on Friday already 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (1/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Only a pleasure @Stosta, and if you weren't lounging around on the beach you'd have had it on Friday already
> 
> Enjoy


I contemplated driving back just to pick it up! Thanks guy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (1/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Nothing like working a public holiday, but coming into the office and finding stuff was delivered while I was away!
> 
> ...


Can't wait for it to arrive! Both you and @BumbleBee are epic and generous for organising this! Thanks a million once again! Btw what mod is that? I am a bit behind on mods as my fomo lies with tanks these days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (1/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Can't wait for it to arrive! Both you and @BumbleBee are epic and generous for organising this! Thanks a million once again! Btw what mod is that? I am a bit behind on mods as my fomo lies with tanks these days


I did very little, so all thanks can go to @BumbleBee !

The mod is an SXK Zero Mini ("Styled" so a clone somewhere along the line I think). I think it's actually a really old mod, but I like the silver/black combo as it goes well with a silver STM with black o-rings...




Now I just need to find the right Drip Tip and this will be a complete setup!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (1/5/17)

Stosta said:


> I did very little, so all thanks can go to @BumbleBee !
> 
> The mod is an SXK Zero Mini ("Styled" so a clone somewhere along the line I think). I think it's actually a really old mod, but I like the silver/black combo as it goes well with a silver STM with black o-rings...
> 
> ...


That is one good looking setup!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Surprise surprise! DHL delivers on public holidays! Parcel from Atmistique in Greece!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro (2/5/17)

Part of the mentioned vape mail from about a week ago that was picked up in the wee hours Saturday morning. Like the contrast of the black and Ultem caps and chuff's to reduce some of the SS look of these RDA's. (Wish they had full black, Ultem. acrylic top caps available for them like the Hadaly's do.)




The mentioned but undisclosed atty's that also came will remain undisclosed with no pictures made of them... they have already been deposited in the dumpster.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Black shiney panels that are not see through!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby!  Warning... this vape mail is just something else and will cause FOMO of the highest degree! Panels from 4DCB in the US of A.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir (2/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby!  Warning... this vape mail is just something else and will cause FOMO of the highest degree! Panels from 4DCB in the US of A.
> View attachment 93330
> View attachment 93331
> View attachment 93332
> ...



Oh that's beautiful!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash (2/5/17)

Stunning Stuff. I love the case they send it in. How's the finish of the wood and do the panels sit nice on the bb


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Ash said:


> Stunning Stuff. I love the case they send it in. How's the finish of the wood and do the panels sit nice on the bb



They are bloody damn perfect @Ash! Expensive but worth it because they are pieces of art. I have some Viking panels inbound as well but for me right now I won't be getting anything but 4DCB panels!

All matchy matcherson! Chicken Dinner of note!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby!  Warning... this vape mail is just something else and will cause FOMO of the highest degree! Panels from 4DCB in the US of A.
> View attachment 93330
> View attachment 93331
> View attachment 93332
> ...


Absolutely wow, those panels are stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (2/5/17)

Vape mail!
All the way from Wales. Been a long time but the Claymore is finally home.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Ash (2/5/17)

Finally my Juma Panels arrive. They are stunning and well made. A bit thicker than stock g10 panels but they still great to hold.




Still need to change the buttons but to excited to see what they look like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Comrad Juju (2/5/17)

Goon mail







So after my first 6 months of vaping I had to see what the rant was about with the Goon.

Previously I bought the LP Goon which was ok and was soon moved to the unused stack.

Fist impression of the the Goon is it looks like crap full of blemishes. I missed this on the suppliers description and after having a chat according to them this can be expected from a authentic mod. I will call bs on this as even my rig v3 Blem and AV Ables blem has less blemishes than this rda. My other non China mods Armageddon and comp lyfe is in perfect condition. Again not slamming the reseller. 

Hopefully the flavor is as good as the rant about it.

On the plus side the tip by hands looks amazing and the juice is also a winner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash (2/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Surprise surprise! DHL delivers on public holidays! Parcel from Atmistique in Greece!
> View attachment 93227
> View attachment 93228
> View attachment 93229
> ...



What would those items in pictures 4 and 6 be used for @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Akash said:


> What would those items in pictures 4 and 6 be used for @Rob Fisher ?



Item 4 is an all in one 510 and drip tip. Here is a picture of the standard 510 screw in with normal Drip Tip.



And item 6 is a pass through the Boro tank so you can put a normal Atty on the BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (3/5/17)

let us know what you think of it Mr Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 93482


Yass, the size of those coils...
Do let us know how you find the Crown, Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/5/17)

Some Stuffs from Atmistique in Greece for the Billet Box

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (3/5/17)

Some very special vapemail arrived today thanks to some greats guys. I have been looking for a kayfun v5 clone to try out but found it sold out everywhere. @Stosta with his Sith powers managed to find out that @BumbleBee had one he is not using. He is so generous that he sent this to me mahala! A class act thank you sir! Also a sample of @Sickboy77 's special project and really impressed so far. Did a quick wicking in car and twisted the tank open two full turns as Bumblebee advised and she wicks with no leaks or dry hits. And the flavour, off the charts! Concentrated flavour with menthol burn at the back of the throat, doing restricted lung hits. Now this is my perfect daily vaping style. Thank you gentlemen, you are generousity personified! So impressed I can't believe its a clone...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (3/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Some very special vapemail arrived today thanks to some greats guys. I have been looking for a kayfun v5 clone to try out but found it sold out everywhere. @Stosta with his Sith powers managed to find out that @BumbleBee had one he is not using. He is so generous that he sent this to me mahala! A class act thank you sir! Also a sample of @Sickboy77 's special project and really impressed so far. Did a quick wicking in car and twisted the tank open two full turns as Bumblebee advised and she wicks with no leaks or dry hits. And the flavour, off the charts! Concentrated flavour with menthol burn at the back of the throat, doing restricted lung hits. Now this is my perfect daily vaping style. Thank you gentlemen, you are generousity personified! So impressed I can't believe its a clone...
> View attachment 93517


Glad you're happy buddy!

I can't believe you got that thing set up in the car!  I couldn't even figure out how to open it or change the airflow!

That juice is deliciously cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (3/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Glad you're happy buddy!
> 
> I can't believe you got that thing set up in the car!  I couldn't even figure out how to open it or change the airflow!
> 
> That juice is deliciously cool!


I must say, @Silver 's thread put some backround knowledge in my head. I love how you can fine tune this tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (3/5/17)

This juice is special! @Sickboy77 is a serious mixer!


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> This juice is special! @Sickboy77 is a serious mixer!


Shot bud, glad u enjoying it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (3/5/17)

Hijacked from a friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Some very special vapemail arrived today thanks to some greats guys. I have been looking for a kayfun v5 clone to try out but found it sold out everywhere. @Stosta with his Sith powers managed to find out that @BumbleBee had one he is not using. He is so generous that he sent this to me mahala! A class act thank you sir! Also a sample of @Sickboy77 's special project and really impressed so far. Did a quick wicking in car and twisted the tank open two full turns as Bumblebee advised and she wicks with no leaks or dry hits. And the flavour, off the charts! Concentrated flavour with menthol burn at the back of the throat, doing restricted lung hits. Now this is my perfect daily vaping style. Thank you gentlemen, you are generousity personified! So impressed I can't believe its a clone...
> View attachment 93517


Only a pleasure, glad you're enjoying it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/5/17)

Some vape pick up from vapeking... rdta5, pharaoh rta and the dual coil deck and some black bear tobacco vanilla while I wait for @Petrus smooth famous tobacco to steep.

This pharaoh...omg!! Too much nice!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (4/5/17)

First of two expected deliveries for the day. This one from Vape Hyper. Some restocks for ADV's and additional's for two "not so discontinued" international recipes (Game over custard and Canary coulis) I found on the forum and that I have wanted to try out for a while. 


Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (4/5/17)

And there we go. OBS Engine Nano and some accessories.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (4/5/17)

And second batch of the day, now the mixing can commence!


Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (4/5/17)

Finally got the last piece of this weeks vape mail. Black Therion 166 in wood and carbon with a 24 Petri courtesy of @Amir. I thank you again for the great price and perfect condition Bud. And then a 24 cerakoted Kennedy rda to finish of my Roundhouse setup. Super stoked...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Quakes (4/5/17)

Some expected but unexpected VAPE MAIL!!! 

This is one awesome prize from @Vaperite South Africa just for guessing the location of their 2 new shops - shops opening in Broadacres Shopping centre in Fourways and Appletons Village in Randburg.
Smok Alien Kit with 2x VTC5 bats and 5x 30ml Liquid Fusions Juice. @Vaperite South Africa thank you SO much. I really appreciate it and can't wait for your Appletons Village shop to open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir (4/5/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got the last piece of this weeks vape mail. Black Therion 166 in wood and carbon with a 24 Petri courtesy of @Amir. I thank you again for the great price and perfect condition Bud. And then a 24 cerakoted Kennedy rda to finish of my Roundhouse setup. Super stoked...
> 
> View attachment 93657
> View attachment 93658
> ...



Don't forget to send me a list of those beautiful coils that you've made and whats their resistances and ID's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (4/5/17)

Amir said:


> Don't forget to send me a list of those beautiful coils that you've made and whats their resistances and ID's


Will do Bud.  Have a set list but can make them anyway you like.


----------



## Stosta (4/5/17)

Quakes said:


> Some expected but unexpected VAPE MAIL!!!
> 
> This is one awesome prize from @Vaperite South Africa just for guessing the location of their 2 new shops - shops opening in Broadacres Shopping centre in Fourways and Appletons Village in Randburg.
> Smok Alien Kit with 2x VTC5 bats and 5x 30ml Liquid Fusions Juice. @Vaperite South Africa thank you SO much. I really appreciate it and can't wait for your Appletons Village shop to open.


Wow!!!! What an epic prize!! Way to go @Vaperite South Africa !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir (4/5/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Will do Bud.  Have a set list but can make them anyway you like.



PM me the set list then we can take it from there. I prefer single coils between the .3-.6 ohm range... I like aliens the most for flavor but also have a special place for staple staggered fused claptons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky (4/5/17)

Mini RDA for giggles
OL16 clone for juice testing
an Alto, cause I love the serpent mini
And an AL85 so my Pico can rest a bit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scouse45 (4/5/17)

Some new panels for my hotcig and and a lovely little DNA I been dying to try! Amazing little mod this lavabox DNA75. Much love @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Akash (4/5/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Some new panels for my hotcig and and a lovely little DNA I been dying to try! Amazing little mod this lavabox DNA75. Much love @Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 93697
> View attachment 93698
> View attachment 93699



Such epic mailz brother. Enjoy it i need that lava box now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo (4/5/17)

Hey hey hey!
Vapemail boys & girls! Ordered these from @AndreH over at ZA Concentrates. Nice touch with the letter and the little baggie don't you think?





*post edited because it seemed like I'm part of the beta programme.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vincent (5/5/17)

Just received my SX mini G class, very pleased so far... many thanks @The eCigStore

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn (5/5/17)

After a problem with payment between Standard Bank and Payfast and my dismay when I realised my package is been send with Dawnwing ( Past Experiences, Dawnwing Site still showing JHB Depot this morning) @Richio from BLCK Vapour still manage to deliver within 24 Hours to a outlying area. You sir remain a Legend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m (5/5/17)

Havent recievedy parcel yet
But will soon.


Wire Cotton
Spares
521 tab
510 heatsink 22m


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## playa4life (5/5/17)

Received this on Wednesday as mentioned in another thread.
Thoroughly enjoying it so far.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/5/17)

playa4life said:


> Received this on Wednesday as mentioned in another thread.
> Thoroughly enjoying it so far.
> View attachment 93777



That AL85 is a sick mod, love mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/5/17)

Wow vapemail.





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (5/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Wow vapemail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Icon and drone! Now that's a magic setup!! Let us know how she vapes and how she looks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/5/17)

Am so loving this...high power bottom feed!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/5/17)

Some goods received today












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (5/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Some goods received today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where'd you get the fantasi from? I've been looking for that orange one. Tasted it in a billet box and enjoyed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail (5/5/17)

Amir said:


> Where'd you get the fantasi from? I've been looking for that orange one. Tasted it in a billet box and enjoyed it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cloud lounge vapery in fourways has some in stock


----------



## Amir (6/5/17)

Thanx I'll get some today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/5/17)

Amir said:


> Where'd you get the fantasi from? I've been looking for that orange one. Tasted it in a billet box and enjoyed it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got it from Fogas in Cape Town R300 for a 60ml. Really awesome juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (6/5/17)

I 


Comrad Juju said:


> Got it from Fogas in Cape Town R300 for a 60ml. Really awesome juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I ordered a few hours ago from vape pulse for 280. How's the grape one?


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/5/17)

Bargain, grape is also really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer (6/5/17)

Amir said:


> Where'd you get the fantasi from? I've been looking for that orange one. Tasted it in a billet box and enjoyed it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/fantasi-mango


----------



## Amir (6/5/17)

Kaizer said:


> https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/fantasi-mango



Thanx bud but I'm looking for the orange which I found at vape pulse. Jj's don't have stock. I wish he did cause he's around the corner from me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (8/5/17)

ELLOoooo my 1st VAPEMAIL LOL.

A Huge thank you to @Old School Alchemist , 

Tried 2 of them already and damn!!!! 




THE STALLION : “Wild Strawberry jam filled Churro, smothered in vanilla bean Custard. Best of all three worlds. Tart, crunchy & sweet, all rolled into one!”
CHILLED CHERRIES : ” Fresh sweet Cherries with Icy bite that will satisfy anybody”
FUDGE BROWNIE : Perfectly Blend between a chocolaty thick brownie and a sticky gooey custard fudge like your mother SHOULD have made you.
PINEAPPLE EXPRESS : “Pina Colada ice cream need I say more. Smooth and soft ice cream with a pineapple cocktail vibe
SPUNKY PEACHES : “This is a Childhood favorite, Sweet crisp & Slightly spice dusted peaches with ice cold layers of Creaminess”
THE ROMAN : This is Real mobster vibe vape. Smooth Cuban Cigar with hints of honey as you sip on a crisp bourbon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! My first Black Rat Billet Box and this one was a gift!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some spare Boro Tanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (8/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some spare Boro Tanks!
> View attachment 93962



TBH, all you need is 1 BB DNA 60 and 5 different Boro tanks with 5 exocets and u can be ready with any juice you want to vape with

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (8/5/17)

Ash said:


> TBH, all you need is 1 BB DNA 60 and 5 different Boro tanks with 5 exocets and u can be ready with any juice you want to vape with



Does that mean you plan on selling your other BB's? If so... dibs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/5/17)

Not really mail, I collected in store.
My Nitecore charger finally charged it's last battery after an admirable time in service, never being switched off and charging 3 - 6 batteries a day over about 2 years. 
I have only heard good things about XTAR and decided to give the brand a go.
Thanks to Vape Cartel Cape Town for sorting me out. 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ash (8/5/17)

Amir said:


> Does that mean you plan on selling your other BB's? If so... dibs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NEVER. I like the colors. Lol.


----------



## Amir (8/5/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> Not really mail, it collected in store.
> My Nitecore charger finally charged it's last battery after an admirable time in service, never being switched off and charging 3 - 6 batteries a day over about 2 years.
> I have only heard good things about XTAR and decided to give the brand a go.
> Thanks to Vape Cartel Cape Town for sorting me out.
> ...



You know you're legit AF when you're charger has run its course. #Respect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (8/5/17)

Ash said:


> NEVER. I like the colors. Lol.



Lol it was worth a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> Not really mail, I collected in store.
> My Nitecore charger finally charged it's last battery after an admirable time in service, never being switched off and charging 3 - 6 batteries a day over about 2 years.
> I have only heard good things about XTAR and decided to give the brand a go.
> Thanks to Vape Cartel Cape Town for sorting me out.
> ...



Great stuff @Gazzacpt , wish you well with the new charger. Please let us know how you like it after youve had a chance to use it for a while.

Oit of interest, what happened to the ol Nitecore when it finally gave up? Did it just stop charging?
Did the little progress lights stop progressing? Or did it give out a puff of smoke? Just curious so i know what to watch out for... I think i may also be nearing that point. Lol


----------



## Amir (9/5/17)

When it rains... it pours






Big shout out to:

@boxerulez for sxk bb with spare boro and Exocet. Also some tasty diy that smells amaze-balls

@Mr_Puffs for some fancy custom coils

@BigGuy for the juices

@hands for the fancy tips. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! 

Integrated Billet Box Drip Tips from Tripple C in the USA.




Blue Stab Wood Panels... got scratched in trasit so will have to micro pad it.



My NarMods collection is complete... NarBA Baby! Ooooo can't wait to play with this one!




White Panels x 2 for my BB's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Mr_Puffs (9/5/17)

Amir said:


> When it rains... it pours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a way to start a day! Hope you enjoy those coils.  Remember to give me some feedback hey. Enjoy Bud!


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (9/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! My first Black Rat Billet Box and this one was a gift!
> View attachment 93949
> View attachment 93950
> View attachment 93951



A GIFT???

Wow ok I need to start behaving myself...
Because I sure as shit don't get "gifts" like that!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Amir (9/5/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> What a way to start a day! Hope you enjoy those coils.  Remember to give me some feedback hey. Enjoy Bud!



Will do man... Thanx again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (9/5/17)

Vape mail. First RDA:
(The reviewers weren't kidding, the o-rings on this thing take their job VERY seriously. Will need to lube them with some VG when I get home.. I'm worried about putting this thing on the Predator to be honest)






The amount of machine oil in here (or whatever it actually is, a machinist once mentioned what it was called but I forget) is also a bit egh. Smells like cat whizzle. I always give my new tanks/atties a proper bath though, so it's all good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AndreH (9/5/17)

Vape Mail!

Now I can start building my SMOK Baby RBA!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine (9/5/17)

Deckie said:


> Everyone is dumping Subtanks



I agree, I think the majority of serious vapers eventually drop subtanks with factory coils. For me I cannot even imagine ever buying a coil for an atomiser again. Building coils is a big part of the fun of the hobby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mark121m (9/5/17)

Waine said:


> I agree, I think the majority of serious vapers eventually drop subtanks with factory coils. For me I cannot even imagine ever buying a coil for an atomiser again. Building coils is a big part of the fun of the hobby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still build in my Subtank
Single coil clapton

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie (9/5/17)

Mark121m said:


> I still build in my Subtank
> Single coil clapton
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I use my Subtank over my Skyline - each & everyday.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m (9/5/17)

Deckie said:


> I use my Subtank over my Skyline - each & everyday.


Airflow is abit restricted. 
But using a Smok driptip
Mutes the flav abit.
But its alot easier to inhale

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/5/17)

Read a lot abt this hop n vape rda and it's perfect for the drone... bottom airflow staggered build deck like the icon.. awesome flavour

Some modguards for my p67... lookey here gaps bet atty and mod gone forever

And my lovable brrt box which I use every day for my tobacco /menthols just for @Andre

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! My first Black Rat Billet Box and this one was a gift!
> View attachment 93949
> View attachment 93950
> View attachment 93951


I think Im loving the Building mat you have in this pic most!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (10/5/17)

This was a shipment I was really excited to get. Many Thanks @kimbo for the gift (A Free Cup Holder stand for my Pico). Awesome Service from you Bud.

3 X Cup Holders Stands for BB & Pico
1 X Stand for Side Door housing both Pico & BB
Condensation Plugs for BB
And Of course the Beautiful Drip Tip stand which will house both BB Threaded Tips as well as standard 510 Tips

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (10/5/17)

HRH has really been enjoying the Pico Squeeze with OL16 for the past few months. Especially the size. However, she got fed up with having to switch batteries up to 3 times per day. With a battery at 3.95 V it just seems as if not enough power is delivered, even with her using coils of more than 1.0 ohms. We even got another Pico Squeeze just to see if the problem was not with the device she was using. No difference though. I suspect the Pico Squeeze has a big voltage drop. Wonder if other Squeeze users experience the same? 

Anyhow, in the mean time I got a VT Inbox, which she then tried - again with an OL16. And loves. And now uses full time. 

The VT Inbox imho has a very good and practical squonking system. When you remove the back panel there is a little hole to push out the battery - BB makers take note! And the battery life with the DNA75 is just awesome.

Which brings me to my vape mail. Of course I had to replace my confiscated VT Inbox and last week @Sir Vape / @BigGuy got one, hiding in their shop somewhere, for me. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Schnappie (10/5/17)

Grabbed the minikin from vapeaway yesterday and the Kylin and Unbaked from vapeclub today. Have to say the unbaked tastes exactly like I imagined it! Also no leaks so far from the Kylin, had a hard time deciding between it and the ammit dual today but read the Ammit has similar issues. Just using normal 22g haywire nichrome. Great flavour for a dual coil!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Amir (10/5/17)

Nom nom nom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (10/5/17)

Andre said:


> HRH has really been enjoying the Pico Squeeze with OL16 for the past few months. Especially the size. However, she got fed up with having to switch batteries up to 3 times per day. With a battery at 3.95 V it just seems as if not enough power is delivered, even with her using coils of more than 1.0 ohms. We even got another Pico Squeeze just to see if the problem was not with the device she was using. No difference though. I suspect the Pico Squeeze has a big voltage drop. Wonder if other Squeeze users experience the same?
> 
> Anyhow, in the mean time I got a VT Inbox, which she then tried - again with an OL16. And loves. And now uses full time.
> 
> ...


I know I have enough squonkers @Andre, but damn I want a VTInbox. I believe the Sirs are waiting for stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ash (10/5/17)

Andre said:


> HRH has really been enjoying the Pico Squeeze with OL16 for the past few months. Especially the size. However, she got fed up with having to switch batteries up to 3 times per day. With a battery at 3.95 V it just seems as if not enough power is delivered, even with her using coils of more than 1.0 ohms. We even got another Pico Squeeze just to see if the problem was not with the device she was using. No difference though. I suspect the Pico Squeeze has a big voltage drop. Wonder if other Squeeze users experience the same?
> 
> Anyhow, in the mean time I got a VT Inbox, which she then tried - again with an OL16. And loves. And now uses full time.
> 
> ...



This is so awesome, I am waiting for them to get stock of this. I need it for my Hadaly. Hopefully they get stock soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/5/17)

Amir said:


> Nom nom nom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did you get the Fantasi from?


----------



## Daniel (10/5/17)

Andre said:


> HRH has really been enjoying the Pico Squeeze with OL16 for the past few months. Especially the size. However, she got fed up with having to switch batteries up to 3 times per day. With a battery at 3.95 V it just seems as if not enough power is delivered, even with her using coils of more than 1.0 ohms. We even got another Pico Squeeze just to see if the problem was not with the device she was using. No difference though. I suspect the Pico Squeeze has a big voltage drop. Wonder if other Squeeze users experience the same?



I don't really pay attention to the voltage drop , but have come accustomed to knowing by the way the flavor drops then I know a battery swap is in order..... but I have found a new love ... the BRRT Box (or the SXK Billet Box #lelyfe as some know it by ) battery lasts me a full day vaping away @ 20W only ..... it really is the next level .... 

Squeeza will still be used of course .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Grabbed the minikin from vapeaway yesterday and the Kylin and Unbaked from vapeclub today. Have to say the unbaked tastes exactly like I imagined it! Also no leaks so far from the Kylin, had a hard time deciding between it and the ammit dual today but read the Ammit has similar issues. Just using normal 22g haywire nichrome. Great flavour for a dual coil!
> View attachment 94187


I should start worrying when you go all quiet, you end up with a ton of gear!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/5/17)

Stosta said:


> I should start worrying when you go all quiet, you end up with a ton of gear!


Good point, especially when you see stuff in the classifieds its to fund new gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (10/5/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Where did you get the Fantasi from?



I got it from my neighbor but he's a supplier... Try jjemporium because he said he's dropping off a batch there today


----------



## Caramia (10/5/17)

Andre said:


> HRH has really been enjoying the Pico Squeeze with OL16 for the past few months. Especially the size. However, she got fed up with having to switch batteries up to 3 times per day. With a battery at 3.95 V it just seems as if not enough power is delivered, even with her using coils of more than 1.0 ohms. We even got another Pico Squeeze just to see if the problem was not with the device she was using. No difference though. I suspect the Pico Squeeze has a big voltage drop. Wonder if other Squeeze users experience the same?
> 
> Anyhow, in the mean time I got a VT Inbox, which she then tried - again with an OL16. And loves. And now uses full time.
> 
> ...


These devices are simply devine!
I'm also waiting or the new stock at @Sir Vape, have to have another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (10/5/17)

An Excitedly awaited Awesome Awesome Vape Mail - some truly Brilliant Coils made and supplied by @smilelykumeenit - Thank You so so much for all the effort - energy - design description and your respectful courteousness during this process. 

I'm looking so forward to testing these

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/5/17)

Something different

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee (11/5/17)

WARMACHINE said:


> Something different
> 
> View attachment 94244


Tipception, nice!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Heino13 (11/5/17)

@Cruzz_33 @Escobar @KyleSociety

After my vape goods were stolen www.dripsociety.co.za delivered following to me

EPIC Juices

Thanks again guys





Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Escobar (12/5/17)

Heino13 said:


> @Cruzz_33 @Escobar @KyleSociety
> 
> After my vape goods were stolen www.dripsociety.co.za delivered following to me
> 
> ...



Enjoy!


----------



## Gersh (12/5/17)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## JB1987 (12/5/17)

Gersh said:


> View attachment 94409
> View attachment 94410



Very matchy matchy with that driptip, looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richelo Killian (12/5/17)

Some EPIC international vape mail today!

1st ... NarBa RDTA with serial number 004!




Next up a Narda with some NICE extra caps




Last, and certainly not least, another build stand along with a complimentary drip tip

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## hands (12/5/17)

Thank you Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/5/17)

Snail mail

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

I'll just leave this here.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (13/5/17)

Christos said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> View attachment 94502



Open the box... how you going on? Let us see what's inside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Amir said:


> Open the box... how you going on? Let us see what's inside
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I NEED a mod for this masterpiece.
The Q class simply won't do.


Sorry, went straight to building etc...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (13/5/17)

Christos said:


> I NEED a mod for this masterpiece.
> The Q class simply won't do.
> View attachment 94504
> 
> Sorry, went straight to building etc...



It is a really pretty looking tank. I've got an ohmsmium kodama patiently waiting for her arrival. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (13/5/17)

What a pretty tiny mod..






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Scouse45 (13/5/17)

Christos said:


> I NEED a mod for this masterpiece.
> The Q class simply won't do.
> View attachment 94504
> 
> Sorry, went straight to building etc...


Bro that looks fantastic man big ups! And it looks stunning on the sx always been a massive sx fan! Let us know how she vapes


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Bro that looks fantastic man big ups! And it looks stunning on the sx always been a massive sx fan! Let us know how she vapes


Vapes like a dream!
Flavour is top notch and a really smooth feel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (13/5/17)

Christos said:


> Vapes like a dream!
> Flavour is top notch and a really smooth feel.


I reckon it looks sick on the sx and the sx chip is simple class bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/5/17)

Some weekend vape mail 





Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (15/5/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Some weekend vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black leather or carbon fibre? 
More pics @Yiannaki !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/5/17)

Christos said:


> Black leather or carbon fibre?
> More pics @Yiannaki !


It's the carbon one.  












Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (15/5/17)

Yiannaki said:


> It's the carbon one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This mod is giving me FOMO but I must resist.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Yiannaki (15/5/17)

Christos said:


> This mod is giving me FOMO but I must resist.


I missed the jump to the q mini and thought I couldn't pass this one up. 

Build quality is superb, feel in hand is lovely, and I've been pleasantly surprised by the battery life. I thought the colour screen and the sx mini light at the back would 1kill the battery but it's held up well.

Plus it's future proof as it will accommodate up to 30mm atomisers with no overhang 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/5/17)

So glad to see juice boyz @Mike making really big bottles - 250ml = Happy Vaper !!!!

BTW, this has to be one of the best citrus vapes around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (15/5/17)

Vape Mail makes any day a better day



Thank you @Takie and @Rob Fisher for making it possible to own 1 of these gems

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (15/5/17)

Can't wait for mine to arrive @Moey_Ismail. Let us know how she Vapes


----------



## Moey_Ismail (15/5/17)

Vape_r said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive @Moey_Ismail. Let us know how she Vapes


Will definitely do so as soon as I get a chance to build on her. If she impresses me enough on my P67 and permanently resides there, there may just be an OL16 in the classifieds


----------



## Lalla (15/5/17)

WARMACHINE said:


> So glad to see juice boyz @Mike making really big bottles - 250ml = Happy Vaper !!!!
> 
> BTW, this has to be one of the best citrus vapes around.
> 
> View attachment 94608


I was just looking online at the same MOD how is it? heard is isn't that great?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (15/5/17)

So far pretty sick tank this flavour and clouds for days! So far better then the kylin for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/17)

VM Baby... and yes it Vapour Mountain and Vape Mail Baby! New branded VM bottles! Code Red situation averted... stock levels back to code Green!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> VM Baby... and yes it Vapour Mountain and Vape Mail Baby! New branded VM bottles! Code Red situation averted... stock levels back to code Green!
> View attachment 94725
> View attachment 94726


Yassss! Coming for a visit this weekend Rob, bringing my big-boy-pants mod and will help you get stock levels to at least an orange.

That new packaging is just great!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Some coils from @smilelykumeenit to test drive!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/5/17)

Not vape mail as such but from one our vendors here @Rude Rudi , shame poor dude delivered them himself and had to bundu-bash  

Had a few prototypes for something I'm working on knocked out by custom candies. Very impressed, much better quality than some of the other print services I've looked in to, would recommend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Richelo Killian (16/5/17)

You'll probably see a few of these thanks to a group buy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (16/5/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (16/5/17)

Amazing vapemail the mod I've been wanting since I first had my sx mini q class. Big thanks @VapeSnow top top guy this gear is immaculate. And a small order from vapeclub some different cottton to try and another reliable trol rta

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## andro (16/5/17)

all the time i ve got second hands from @VapeSnow is always been looking like new . enjoy the new mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (16/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> New branded VM bottles!


I love the symbolism behind the new design as @Oupa stated in the interview with him.
The barb wire ......... the juice can get you hooked.
The red barbs ....... representing the color of the berries in the recipe and the color of heated up coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (16/5/17)

andro said:


> all the time i ve got second hands from @VapeSnow is always been looking like new . enjoy the new mod


Very true bro top bloke and amazing condition!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/5/17)

Vape mail... he ? Le? SA Juice? Import Juice.

Finally first Rig arrived but it's designated as a birthday present. Black rig in transit via snail mail to complete the stacked mod. 

Roughneck v3 arrived thanks to the guys @houseofvapes. Can't get over this rda and the machining on it. Real solid attie.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (16/5/17)

Todays vapemail! Tiffany Blue Petti V2 +25mm upgrade kit, could brush, petri lite button servixe pack and a clear battery case.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (17/5/17)

Some naughty mech mail.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Strontium (17/5/17)

My present to myself

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  Thanks @Vaperite South Africa for the Vaperite Bottles... that makes life a whole lot easier and I way prefer them to the dropper bottles! Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Thanks @Vaperite South Africa for the Vaperite Bottles... that makes life a whole lot easier and I way prefer them to the dropper bottles! Many thanks!
> View attachment 94889


Since the meet I have developed a serious addiction for that Brain Freeze. While I'm happy to vape my other juices as fast as I desire, that stuff is on strict restrictions because that big bottle goes fast! Such a good find @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Since the meet I have developed a serious addiction for that Brain Freeze. While I'm happy to vape my other juices as fast as I desire, that stuff is on strict restrictions because that big bottle goes fast! Such a good find @Rob Fisher !



100% agree with you @Stosta and hence me testing another one in the range... and there are two more bottles of Brain Freeze on the way.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (17/5/17)

Time to get the creative juices flowing by means of a minor stock-up of some essential flavourings.  
Thanks @Richio for superb service yet again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick (17/5/17)

Competition mail thanks to @YeOldeOke ,im super impressed,won yesterday,placed order last night,received juice this afternoon,juices came in perfection condition and packaging,seals on the lid,bottles in plastic and bubble wrap,these guys are just getting better and better,cant wait to try Blush(pavlova)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed (17/5/17)

Anneries said:


> Not my vapemail, but I have heard from a little birdy that @RiaanRed will have some interesting vapemail soon. Something that we all will drool over.



Were you referring to this.....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny (17/5/17)

The Sebone has landed!
First impressions is , this is one awesome looking mod. Nice deep engravings and feels great in the hand.Unfortunately I have not got a matchy match atty with me on this tour.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr_Puffs (18/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Thanks @Vaperite South Africa for the Vaperite Bottles... that makes life a whole lot easier and I way prefer them to the dropper bottles! Many thanks!
> View attachment 94889


That Brain Freeze from naked is simply a winner...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (18/5/17)

RayDeny said:


> The Sebone has landed!
> First impressions is , this is one awesome looking mod. Nice deep engravings and feels great in the hand.Unfortunately I have not got a matchy match atty with me on this tour.


Dibs when you want to sell it pretty please?


----------



## Anneries (18/5/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Were you referring to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my word. how is it? Looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

Anneries said:


> oh my word. how is it? Looks amazing



I was thinking same... It looks so damn clean and crisp. Pristine is the word that comes to mind


----------



## craigb (18/5/17)

55 concentrates, 25 bottles and a chug of vg. 

Getting back into diy with some TFM concentrates. I hope they don't suck, @DizZa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Soprono (18/5/17)

Got this bad boy waiting for me  1L special coming in soon. 






Thank you Kieran and Sean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Soprono said:


> Got this bad boy waiting for me  1L special coming in soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those bottles done on special requests?

Really epic juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soprono (18/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Those bottles done on special requests?
> 
> Really epic juice
> 
> ...



Wouldn't say so, I just don't want to waste 10 100ml bottles for them as I empty them into Unicorns anyways  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (18/5/17)

Anneries said:


> oh my word. how is it? Looks amazing



Well photos does NOT do the beauty of this thing Justice! 

I will not vape it .... for coil porn only.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries (18/5/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Well photos does NOT do the beauty of this thing Justice!
> 
> I will not vape it .... for coil porn only.....
> 
> ...



 

Really?! A little expensive coil stage if you ask me?! I would use it for special occasions at least. And then put it back in a safe  If I am correct that is about my 5 month vaping budget in a single RDA right there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (18/5/17)

Anneries said:


> Really?! A little expensive coil stage if you ask me?! I would use it for special occasions at least. And then put it back in a safe  If I am correct that is about my 5 month vaping budget in a single RDA right there



It's an Investment piece and once you vape it, it is second hand........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/17)

The FedEx truck has been and gone to it's EPIC Vape Mail Baby! 

Billet Box panels from Viking Mods USA (best clear coating ever) and 4DCB!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Senator by Fury Woods... and stab wood drip tip from 4DCB for the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Senator by Fury Woods... and stab wood drip tip from 4DCB for the Skyline!
> View attachment 95021
> View attachment 95022
> View attachment 95023
> ...


Stunning @Rob Fisher !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (18/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Senator by Fury Woods... and stab wood drip tip from 4DCB for the Skyline!
> View attachment 95021
> View attachment 95022
> View attachment 95023
> ...



1 thing for sure, The SKYLINE looks Great on any mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Akash (18/5/17)

Some awesome vape mailz sent to me by my brother @Scouse45 wat an awesome guy he is!!!! Thanks so much bro!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

It's so much prettier in person gosh I'm blushing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Ash (18/5/17)

Amir said:


> It's so much prettier in person gosh I'm blushing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think in the next few days we going to see a lot of these pretty boxes. Well done & enjoy every bit of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Senator by Fury Woods... and stab wood drip tip from 4DCB for the Skyline!
> View attachment 95021
> View attachment 95022
> View attachment 95023
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (18/5/17)

Amir said:


> It's so much prettier in person gosh I'm blushing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get all the acessories too?
Was it by courier? Getting exited if the airdisks are on the way. ..


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby... Rolls Royce of Squonk Bottles - Silk by Lukkos in Italy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

Christos said:


> Did you get all the acessories too?
> Was it by courier? Getting exited if the airdisks are on the way. ..



It's the base version... Just like yours. Still waiting on the accessories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... Rolls Royce of Squonk Bottles - Silk by Lukkos in Italy.
> View attachment 95032
> View attachment 95033


Welcome to squonking heaven @Rob Fisher .

These bottles although not cappy V4's are the same silicone. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... Rolls Royce of Squonk Bottles - Silk by Lukkos in Italy.
> View attachment 95032
> View attachment 95033


Very Smart indeed.

Can't wait to see what mod will arrive to go with these

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45 (18/5/17)

Big thanks @Amir amazing service received my hotcig same day aweosme bloke to do business with!!! Much appreciated bud love this baby even more then my black hotcig

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Some spot which on is a clone vape mail 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ash (19/5/17)

So picked this up today from Sir Vape. Awesome squonker for the Hadaly. Just what I needed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/5/17)

I have randomly selected several members to receive the most epic vape mail ever. Should be dropping today, as I used same day delivery. Can't wait to see their faces.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (19/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Some spot which on is a clone vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Apocalypse is a clone if I am not mistaken


----------



## Mr_Puffs (19/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I have randomly selected several members to receive the most epic vape mail ever. Should be dropping today, as I used same day delivery. Can't wait to see their faces.


Why I no get nuttin?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (19/5/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> The Apocalypse is a clone if I am not mistaken



I also thought so when I initially received it. It's actually a authentic that's made for the ss apocalypse deck.

Boro is the sxk clone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/5/17)

Have not posted here in a while. Thanks to the kind SIRS @Sir Vape Still the best online vendor 

VGOD PRO 150
OMNI RTA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr_Puffs (19/5/17)

Are you sure it is authentic? The etching on the back looks completely different to one I had. And I don't see a reason why they would have changed it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (19/5/17)

Nevermind I remember the changed cap now.  Saw a pic in my gallery aswell.


----------



## Comrad Juju (19/5/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Are you sure it is authentic? The etching on the back looks completely different to one I had. And I don't see a reason why they would have changed it?
> 
> View attachment 95149



Believe it or not but it's definitely authentic.
It's only like this on the ss decks.


Photos from their website. I purchased it from their UK dealer.

I actually prefer this version as it's something different to the normal ones you see.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Puffs (19/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Believe it or not but it's definitely authentic.
> It's only like this on the ss decks.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw a pic in my gallery of those. Realised they are authentic just not available here haha. But yeah it is a cool look have to say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (19/5/17)

H


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A bigger 18650 battery holder thanks to @kimbo!
> View attachment 92267


Holy cow you could run an electric car with all those batteries and I trust those are just the one's you not using right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scott (19/5/17)

Th


Comrad Juju said:


> Believe it or not but it's definitely authentic.
> It's only like this on the ss decks.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks too good to even consider using! I would have it mounted as a conversation piece in the middle of my lounge.


----------



## Comrad Juju (19/5/17)

Scott said:


> Th
> That looks too good to even consider using! I would have it mounted as a conversation piece in the middle of my lounge.



At the moment it's on my book case next to my humidor. Still contemplating when it will be used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/5/17)

Only thing i get in the mail are traffic fines and Etol

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/17)

Back Up stock of Brain Freeze!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott (19/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> At the moment it's on my book case next to my humidor. Still contemplating when it will be used
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would want that beauty past around at my funeral then wrapped up next to me in my coffin.


----------



## Silver (19/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Back Up stock of Brain Freeze!
> View attachment 95190



@Rob Fisher , i need to try this brain freeze
How cold is it compared to Tropical Ice vs XXX ?


----------



## Mr_Puffs (19/5/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i need to try this brain freeze
> How cold is it compared to Tropical Ice vs XXX ?


You must give it a go... Probably one of my favourite juices right now next to Looper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i need to try this brain freeze
> How cold is it compared to Tropical Ice vs XXX ?



It different to XXX... the main flavour is melons so if you like melons you are in luck... I would say it's quite a sweet juice and the menthol is smooth.

And Brain Freeze is a bit misleading... it's not as powerful as the name suggest but it's a very good juice!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (20/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It different to XXX... the main flavour is melons so if you like melons you are in luck... I would say it's quite a sweet juice and the menthol is smooth.
> 
> And Brain Freeze is a bit misleading... it's not as powerful as the name suggest but it's a very good juice!


My brain freezes when I see nice melons....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir (20/5/17)

Christos said:


> My brain freezes when I see nice melons....



How on earth did I not think of this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  Popped down to @Sir Vape for the launch of Crushin by Hazeworks @MarkDBN and couldn't resist a few purchases...

The new eVic Primo Mini with an Icon RDA.






Then I picked up Haywire 24g and 28g Swiss Nichrome as well as some new twisted flatwire!



Finally tried the VCT from Ripe Vapes and bought a 60ml bottle! And then two secret juices in the works.




And then some aliens from Bubble Wraps!




And because of my love of the Serpent's I just had to get a Serpent BF!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## wikus (20/5/17)

The hype is definitely real, now I have to get a skyline......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/5/17)

Thanks @Clouds4Days really loving the snappy...normally seated on p67 but with 8 wrap 24 gauge it excels on the drone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paraddicted (20/5/17)

Not exactly vape mail picked these up at the J&J Emporium Grand Opening. Thanks @wazarmoto gonna for sure enjoy these

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (20/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days really loving the snappy...normally seated on p67 but with 8 wrap 24 gauge it excels on the drone
> 
> View attachment 95275


@incredible_hullk, this is still my best bf atty. Ticks all boxes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/5/17)

Petrus said:


> @incredible_hullk, this is still my best bf atty. Ticks all boxes.


100% @Petrus ... my bf petri has found its match.. and it's game, set and match to snappy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Popped down to @Sir Vape for the launch of Crushin by Hazeworks @MarkDBN and couldn't resist a few purchases...
> 
> The new eVic Primo Mini with an Icon RDA.
> View attachment 95239
> ...


Hows the Primo? I love the look of it, and at a brilliant price


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hows the Primo? I love the look of it, and at a brilliant price



It's cute and has a nice interface... running dual coils at 0.14Ω at 55 watts nailed the single 18650 in no time at all and that didn't impress me much but maybe it was an older battery or something... will give it a fully charged new VTC6 and try it again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days really loving the snappy...normally seated on p67 but with 8 wrap 24 gauge it excels on the drone
> 
> View attachment 95275



Enjoy her brother.
I know shes in a good home.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/17)



Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (21/5/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 95308


How is that voopoo drag bud very interested?


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/17)

Scouse45 said:


> How is that voopoo drag bud very interested?




@Scouse45 , have a look here - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-drag-157w-tc-mod.t37720/

My main con is that the finish (sheen) is a bit dull to me - it is like a matt satin. Otherwise it is performing well (I've only had it for 5 days).

.


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/5/17)

Huge thanks to the legendary @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/5/17)

Okay so this happened today. Coil master coil rolling kit from Vapeworldsa. Service is great and amazing prices from awesome guys. Now i need to build.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shaheed (23/5/17)

Restock on JOOSE-E-LIQZ






Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/5/17)

Could not help myself   
2nd OMNI
Alien kit and RBA head

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/5/17)

Forgot to add pic's of the combination  The black does not match 100% but it is close

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (23/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Forgot to add pic's of the combination  The black does not match 100% but it is close
> 
> View attachment 95569
> View attachment 95570



Close enough I would say!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Close enough I would say!


I actually thought the black OMNI would look nice on the VGOD PRO 150 but the silver OMNI looks much better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/17)

New therion (old one died on me) 
Coils for skyline from mr_puffs and something special called interlocking alien framed staples for the subzero competition RDA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## clinton.spaceship (24/5/17)

Amir said:


> New therion (old one died on me)
> Coils for skyline from mr_puffs and something special called interlocking alien framed staples for the subzero competition RDA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy looking coils man

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (24/5/17)

Some beautifully wrapped nicotine... VG and concentrates from Vape Hyper...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/17)

Tanja said:


> Some beautifully wrapped nicotine... VG and concentrates from Vape Hyper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My order also landed today from them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (24/5/17)

I love new concentrates!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/5/17)

Tanja said:


> I love new concentrates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And I have a parcel from Blck on the way today too. Seems it's concentrates-day on the forums today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (24/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> And I have a parcel from Blck on the way today too. Seems it's concentrates-day on the forums today.


The best day!    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/5/17)

And in keeping with the theme





Restock of almost everything.

Thanx 
@Erica_TFM you and your team are awesome. 
I thought I missed the Nic promo, so I didn't specify the base. 
But, you got it spot on!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (24/5/17)

Love the gold carbon. Thank you @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## ettiennedj (24/5/17)

Biggest DIY mail for me to date. 17 concentrates and 300ml of nic. Enough for 3.5 liters over 3 recipies. Filling up my new oak barrel this weekend 





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Surprise delivery... a new juice from Mr Hardwick's to test! @method1 you rock!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gersh (25/5/17)

Woohoo!

Fused claptons 2x26/38 Ni80
Nano fused 2x29/38 Ni80

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ash (25/5/17)

The most anticipated Vape Mail Ever. Custom Coils for My exocets & Skylines.

Build Quality 15/10
Flavour on Exocet (So Far) 10/10
Service from @RiaanRed 20/10

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF (25/5/17)

Thanks to @Vape_r for my new baby.
Reo Mini and silver RM2. Time to put one of my brass RM2 on this and have a silver on the Grand.
mmmmm need a brass button cover....not to worry, it will come.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir (25/5/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 17


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely epic!!!! Congrats @Amir !

Now you must send it to @hands to give it a full makeover!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)

GregF said:


> Thanks to @Vape_r for my new baby.
> Reo Mini and silver RM2. Time to put one of my brass RM2 on this and have a silver on the Grand.
> mmmmm need a brass button cover....not to worry, it will come.
> 
> View attachment 95755


Glad you got sorted @GregF. My black one went to @Caramia as she requested first on the forum. 
Enjoy, my tumbled aluminium Mini is still my favourite Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, when you set your mind to something you take no prisoners! Congrats. Enjoy and do tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Vape_r (25/5/17)

Reos for days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, just received your official Reonaut badge from Reosmods! Most welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (25/5/17)

Thanks @SAVapeGear for this amazing device....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Scouse45 (25/5/17)

Christos said:


> Thanks @SAVapeGear for this amazing device....
> View attachment 95760


How is it Christo? Worth the hype bud? Must share pics of ur build and experience in the billet thread for us


----------



## Christos (25/5/17)

Scouse45 said:


> How is it Christo? Worth the hype bud? Must share pics of ur build and experience in the billet thread for us


Definately worth it. My other gear is sadly going to get neglected!
Solid, beautiful and small device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)

Opportunity presented itself for my first order from The Flavour Mill. Thank you @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (25/5/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia (25/5/17)

Andre said:


> Glad you got sorted @GregF. My black one went to @Caramia as she requested first on the forum.
> Enjoy, my tumbled aluminium Mini is still my favourite Reo.


Yep, and I am over the Moon, just love this baby "Le Petite Noir". 
I shall post pics when I'm on my iPad, thanx again @Andre, you are a true gentleman

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Squonk Bottles and Squonk refill bottle!



Unbreakable glass for the Billet Box Boro Tanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/17)

Epic Vape Mail from Helsinki Finland! My Wapari Nano! Smallest HE stabwood mod on the planet! So beautiful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Schnappie (25/5/17)

The quality of juice is ever improving and constantly raising the bar. Local is Lekker! We are certainly spoiled for choice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (25/5/17)

Andre said:


> Opportunity presented itself for my first order from The Flavour Mill. Thank you @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.


aha thank you, Now I know where to get some INW Black for Pipe...that Don Hill looks interesting as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (25/5/17)

You guys are totally killing me.......two weeks and no vape male for me. Damn nervous breakdown, I am waiting for some atty's and then I will pull the trigger. In the meantime my UHD Screen will hopefully land tomorrow, then I can irritate HRH with some epic Battlefield 1 this weekend.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (25/5/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amir , beautiful my friend. Enjoy her, everyday I miss my Tumbled P67, but the green one is keeping me happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Squonk Bottles and Squonk refill bottle!
> View attachment 95767
> ...


Skipper, did your 20700 squonker arrive yet, or did I miss the Vape mail post

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Skipper, did your 20700 squonker arrive yet, or did I miss the Vape mail post



Nope @Blu_Marlin! It's being made as we speak.... chose my fire button last night so it won't be long now! Boom!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jayson (25/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> The quality of juice is ever improving and constantly raising the bar. Local is Lekker! We are certainly spoiled for choice
> View attachment 95794


I also picked up a bottle of Havanna today. Most definitely my favorite!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (26/5/17)

REO mail, thanx again to @Andre and Vapour Mountain:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Petrus (26/5/17)

Caramia said:


> REO mail, thanx again to @Andre and Vapour Mountain:
> View attachment 95824
> View attachment 95825


Wow @Caramia , what a beautiful Mini. Congratulations. Now you must contact @hands , for a matchy,matchy drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## contrid (26/5/17)

Just got vape mail this morning, really look forward to trying out the RTA.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/5/17)

Small DIY topup and some replacement glass for SM22

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718 (27/5/17)

My first vape mail post. Finally got my 4 x replacement glass for my avo22. Still waiting for my pico sqeeze. Will probably get it next week Mon/Tue. Hope I'll get along with squonking.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/5/17)

Right let's try some 20700 batts

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (27/5/17)

Stocked up on some flavors:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (27/5/17)

Sooo along came the Snow Wolf v2... Druga and the Icon!!

Nothing better than vapemail over a good weekend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (28/5/17)

Fridays vapemail from BLCK

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vino1718 (28/5/17)

Dietz said:


> Fridays vapemail from BLCK
> 
> View attachment 96016


I see some new bottles. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (28/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sooo along came the Snow Wolf v2... Druga and the Icon!!
> 
> Nothing better than vapemail over a good weekend!


Wow @Ruan0.30 , some serious stuff you got there. I love it.


----------



## Dietz (28/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> I see some new bottles.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Yeah, its the Real Flavor (RF) concentrates, I like these bottles


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/5/17)

Petrus said:


> Wow @Ruan0.30 , some serious stuff you got there. I love it.


Thanx man... yeah i suddenly switched from RTA to RDA... best move ever. Drip life man!! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718 (28/5/17)

Dietz said:


> Yeah, its the Real Flavor (RF) concentrates, I like these bottles


Awe. Looks like 15ml bottles.? Or what. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (28/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Awe. Looks like 15ml bottles.? Or what.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


no also 10 mls


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/17)

A little bit of Vape Mail Baby! 

Had to visit @Ollie and company at Vape King Fourways! 



Also popped into see @KieranD at Vape Cartel and scored some more Drip Tips for my collection.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## aktorsyl (28/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Thanx man... yeah i suddenly switched from RTA to RDA... best move ever. Drip life man!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Well now you gotta tell us which one is your favourite


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful ceramic beauty rings from Estoque mods!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/5/17)

Nothing better than Monday morning VAPEMAIL!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (29/5/17)

Drip tips by Tripple C. Awesome work. BB Tips as well as tips for Skylines.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (29/5/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Nothing better than Monday morning VAPEMAIL!!!
> 
> View attachment 96051
> 
> View attachment 96052


Bro u gotta giv an update on how that thing performs its very interesting bud!! Wanna c battery life and performance. Obviously not on this thread on a new captain thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/17)

Ash said:


> Drip tips by Tripple C. Awesome work. BB Tips as well as tips for Skylines.
> View attachment 96053



Beautiful! Chris does great work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Nothing better than Monday morning VAPEMAIL!!!
> 
> View attachment 96051
> 
> View attachment 96052



Nice one @Sickboy77 
I second @Scouse45 above - tell us how those new shaped batteries go - am keen to hear


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/5/17)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Sickboy77
> I second @Scouse45 above - tell us how those new shaped batteries go - am keen to hear


New bats are chunky lil monsters, gonna push them and see how they hold up. Mod has serious power tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Shirts from @Rude Rudi and the quality is great and they fit me! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (29/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Shirts from @Rude Rudi and the quality is great and they fit me! Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 96071
> View attachment 96072
> View attachment 96073



"just one more mod" , the wife hears that way to often. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lalla (29/5/17)

To open @Stosta Vape Mail ...... Hmmmmm that is the question

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (29/5/17)

Lalla said:


> View attachment 96080
> 
> To open @Stosta Vape Mail ...... Hmmmmm that is the question








Only difference is I DO know who you are!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lalla (29/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Only difference is I DO know who you are!!!



Whahahaha.... Dalla what you must

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (29/5/17)

Luckily for @Lalla I received my parcel unopened! And look at what was inside!!!!







Thanks so much for arranging this for me @BumbleBee and @Rincewind ! I actually can't believe the lengths you went through to simply get this in my paws. I've said it before and I'll say it again, we are seriously spoiled for choice when it comes to service delivery with vape vendors in this country. And you guys are right there at the top!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 18


----------



## Lalla (29/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Luckily for @Lalla I received my parcel unopened! And look at what was inside!!!!
> 
> View attachment 96084
> 
> ...




I do not accept this post ! it should be taken down immediately ... Hahaha. Nice absolutely gorgeous.. Well done @Stosta ... And there is my Jelly monster in the back ground WONDERED WHERE THAT WENT TO!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Luckily for @Lalla I received my parcel unopened! And look at what was inside!!!!
> 
> View attachment 96084
> 
> ...


Is that MOD running with a SX board?


----------



## Stosta (29/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Is that MOD running with a SX board?


I've actually found such a little amount of information on this thing that I have no idea, I think it's based on a Yihi chip, or it's a cloned chip.

All I know is I roasted the coil on my first pull because it is pretty damned confusing!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Finally managed to get my paws on some silicone covers for 26650's! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/5/17)

Stosta said:


> I've actually found such a little amount of information on this thing that I have no idea, I think it's based on a Yihi chip, or it's a cloned chip.
> 
> All I know is I roasted the coil on my first pull because it is pretty damned confusing!


LMAO

ok good luck


----------



## Stosta (29/5/17)

Lalla said:


> I do not accept this post ! it should be taken down immediately ... Hahaha. Nice absolutely gorgeous.. Well done @Stosta ... And there is my Jelly monster in the back ground WONDERED WHERE THAT WENT TO!!!


Bwahahaha!

Eish! I forgot to crop the pic and hide the evidence!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lalla (29/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Bwahahaha!
> 
> Eish! I forgot to crop the pic and hide the evidence!




Yeah a tad bit late now .. lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Time to test NCV Trinity Ice and SVRF Refreshing!




And now to test Paronin Cotton... it's supposed to be the best on the planet... will test in the next few days!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lalla (29/5/17)

Got me some Jelly Monster and received my Pink Acrylic Drip tip, looks a bit odd on the Pico but loving it anyways

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Schnappie (29/5/17)

Lalla said:


> Got me some Jelly Monster and received my Pink Acrylic Drip tip, looks a bit odd on the Pico but loving it anyways
> View attachment 96107


The Estoc is still one of the best stock coil tanks imo!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Whoa! The Vape Mat PRO is HUGE! The desk is covered!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (29/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> The Estoc is still one of the best stock coil tanks imo!


No frills, no fuss, just good value!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ZaheerR09 (29/5/17)

Not exactly vapemail... But just picked this up from Lung Candy today. Great store, Great service

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie (29/5/17)

Stosta said:


> No frills, no fuss, just good value!


And suits our juice profiles perfectly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Luckily for @Lalla I received my parcel unopened! And look at what was inside!!!!
> 
> View attachment 96084
> 
> ...


You're welcome bud 

Make sure to put that scary thing on your bedside kassie when you go to sleep

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/17)

Single coil ammit, more batteries, white wraps and gorilla case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/5/17)

Got my Red door today for the P67 ,
Thanks @SAVapeGear been wanting a Red Door for a while.
Looks awesome..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Yagya (29/5/17)

not really an rda guy but so

enjoying this now.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## DotDubb (29/5/17)

So happy to finally get a minikin v2, it's for wifey though.








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Whoa! The Vape Mat PRO is HUGE! The desk is covered!
> 
> ...


Oh wow that's insane! Do I see a bit of overhang though?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Angelus (29/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Luckily for @Lalla I received my parcel unopened! And look at what was inside!!!!
> 
> View attachment 96084
> 
> ...




Ooooooooooo I wannnttttttt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Got my Red door today for the P67 ,
> Thanks @SAVapeGear been wanting a Red Door for a while.
> Looks awesome..
> 
> View attachment 96125



That looks gorgeous @Clouds4Days 
All the best with the new door!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/5/17)

Silver said:


> That looks gorgeous @Clouds4Days
> All the best with the new door!!



Thanks @Silver now im on the hunt for a Red Petri v2 RDA just to top it off nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Got my Red door today for the P67 ,
> Thanks @SAVapeGear been wanting a Red Door for a while.
> Looks awesome..
> 
> View attachment 96125



Nice touch... a feel of classy yeah? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/5/17)

Amir said:


> Nice touch... a feel of classy yeah?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks brother 
My favourite colour is Red so im really happy how nice this door ties in with the tumbled Reo.


----------



## clinton.spaceship (29/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Finally managed to get my paws on some silicone covers for 26650's! Whoooo!
> View attachment 96088
> View attachment 96089


Sweeeeet! Where and how can I get my paws on them

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (30/5/17)

A surprise mail this morning!




A birthday present from @Schnappie ! Two bottles of Affiliation (Peachy and Crumble), and a little special something else for me to try! Unexpected vapemail has to be the best kind!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir (30/5/17)

Fasting is making me lus for everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/5/17)

Normal restock for my current ADV

Excellent service as always from
@DizZa
@Erica_TFM






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Stosta said:


> A surprise mail this morning!
> 
> View attachment 96192
> 
> ...



Enjoy it @Stosta !
- let us know how the Peachy and Crumble tastes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (30/5/17)

some Vape pick up. Got the Mech from Vape monkeys and the rdta compliments of @Zodiac


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jp1905 (30/5/17)

Some pick up from Atomic Vapes in Witbank,some decent bottles for the diy and a vape band for a clumsy friend. Had to see what the shop looks like in my old home town...Very impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Oh my word

The Skyline arrived. Was a total surprise. 

It's gorgeous! 




Big thanks to @Takie and @Rob Fisher and those that helped with this.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 15


----------



## aktorsyl (30/5/17)

I'm having some serious FOMO (in retrospect) with those Skylines

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word
> 
> The Skyline arrived. Was a total surprise.
> 
> ...


SKYLINE!!! Better get to that thread @Silver before we call the fines master...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (30/5/17)

Christos said:


> SKYLINE!!! Better get to that thread @Silver before we call the fines master...


Hahaha! I was just wondering the same thing! Where are your initial impressions @Silver ?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Lol @Christos and @Stosta 

Will go post something in the Skyline thread - don't want the fines master on me....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/5/17)

I don't think we are going to get any response from @Silver  Too busy drooling over that Skyline 

damn he beat me to it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Some pick up from Atomic Vapes in Witbank,some decent bottles for the diy and a vape band for a clumsy friend. Had to see what the shop looks like in my old home town...Very impressed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? There is other ex Witbankers on the forum?  thought its just me

And ... they have a vape shop!?!?


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos and @Stosta
> 
> Will go post something in the Skyline thread - don't want the fines master on me....


Fines master on standby @Silver ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

Stosta said:


> A surprise mail this morning!
> 
> View attachment 96192
> 
> ...


Haha it was the only viable way for me to finally hear your opinion on them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (30/5/17)

SKYLINE!!! Thanks @Takie and @Rob Fisher!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

Christos said:


> Fines master on standby @Silver ...


Highly keen for a skyline vs kayfun v5 opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (30/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Haha it was the only viable way for me to finally hear your opinion on them


Oh man, now I want to be spiteful and still not give you feedback! 

You're lucky my wife has beaten some sort of value system into me! I'll let you know how they go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/5/17)

Boom.Thanks @Takie 

The wait is finally over !!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Oh man, now I want to be spiteful and still not give you feedback!
> 
> You're lucky my wife has beaten some sort of value system into me! I'll let you know how they go!


By wife you mean uncle right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (30/5/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Boom.Thanks @Takie
> 
> The wait is finally over !!!!
> 
> ...



And to think that you almost sold it a few days ago...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabs (30/5/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/5/17)

Stosta said:


> No frills, no fuss, just good value!



Until you push 115 watts through it 



Christos said:


> By wife you mean uncle right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Until you push 115 watts through it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your worn tire makes me think of this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Highly keen for a skyline vs kayfun v5 opinion



Me too @Schnappie 
I will be comparing the Skyline to the Kayfun V5, the Lemo1 and the Subtank Mini
Am excited myself to see how they compare
But it will take some time - and probably quite a bit of tweaking to get the Skyline humming right - or maybe not...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

Silver said:


> Me too @Schnappie
> I will be comparing the Skyline to the Kayfun V5, the Lemo1 and the Subtank Mini
> Am excited myself to see how they compare
> But it will take some time - and probably quite a bit of tweaking to get the Skyline humming right - or maybe not...


That sounds like one epic showdown! And hard work! But can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

Silver said:


> Me too @Schnappie
> I will be comparing the Skyline to the Kayfun V5, the Lemo1 and the Subtank Mini
> Am excited myself to see how they compare
> But it will take some time - and probably quite a bit of tweaking to get the Skyline humming right - or maybe not...


I think they are both unique and serve a purpose. The skyline imho is the winner of the looks and built quality.
Skyline also wins the flavour department but in the Kayfuns defence I use a juice in there wich is perfect but has horrible noted everywhere else except the kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Parcel from the USA! Drip tips for the Armor V1, Some more DNV Glass replacements for the Boro Tank and two more Wapari Nano to join the family! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Parcel from the USA! Drip tips for the Armor V1, Some more DNV Glass replacements for the Boro Tank and two more Wapari Nano to join the family! Boom!
> View attachment 96281
> View attachment 96282
> View attachment 96283


@Rob Fisher I need to move my chair next to yours so that I can see how you get all this stuff.

Very nice.Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Parcel from the USA! Drip tips for the Armor V1, Some more DNV Glass replacements for the Boro Tank and two more Wapari Nano to join the family! Boom!
> View attachment 96281
> View attachment 96282
> View attachment 96283


That dnv glass #3..... FOMO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## igor (30/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Normal restock for my current ADV
> 
> Excellent service as always from
> @DizZa
> ...



What recipe? Strawberry absinthe sounds like an interesting combo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/5/17)

igor said:


> What recipe? Strawberry absinthe sounds like an interesting combo


4% absinthe II
7% strawberry ripe

60vg

The normal absinthe does not really work

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> 4% absinthe II
> 7% strawberry ripe
> 
> 60vg
> ...


Sounds interesting to say the least


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Sounds interesting to say the least


I quite enjoy it. I cant take any credit though. Found it on the flavor mill site

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Jp1905 (30/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> What? There is other ex Witbankers on the forum?  thought its just me
> 
> And ... they have a vape shop!?!?



To be honest I thought its gonna be twisp juices and other funky "Made in China keep in cool dry place" devices...Quite impressed,international liquids,plenty local stuff and clued up personnel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (30/5/17)

Vape mail us and China . Had to give the sxk insider a go and finally the black rig arrived.











Only noticed after having a look at everything but I made my noisy V1 safer and at the same time got something just as dangerous as the standard noisy - yes I know ohms law but it still scares the crap out of me. Stacked v3, upgraded silver pin and Rougneck v3 completed 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ash (31/5/17)

Finally, The brothers are together. Thanks @Takie & @Rob Fisher. 100% in order

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Amir (31/5/17)

Ash said:


> Finally, The brothers are together. Thanks @Takie & @Rob Fisher. 100% in order
> View attachment 96343
> 
> 
> View attachment 96344



Wicked man!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (31/5/17)

H


Ash said:


> Finally, The brothers are together. Thanks @Takie & @Rob Fisher. 100% in order
> View attachment 96343
> 
> 
> View attachment 96344



How awesome is that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (31/5/17)

Reload RTA!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Spydro (31/5/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (31/5/17)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 96358




Excuse my ignorance but do you use the rope wick like you would use cotton?


----------



## Stosta (31/5/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but do you use the rope wick like you would use cotton?


If I remember rightly it's a ceramic wick that you can't export out of the US because it's used for packaging missiles or something like that.

https://vapepour.com/readyxwick.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (31/5/17)

Stosta said:


> If I remember rightly it's a ceramic wick that you can't export out of the US because it's used for packaging missiles or something like that.
> 
> https://vapepour.com/readyxwick.html



So can we export the missile in bubble wrap then?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro (31/5/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but do you use the rope wick like you would use cotton?



This is woven ceramic wick (Ready X Wick) that the proper tension for each size of it available dictates the coil diameter +/- that each size is "screwed" into. This is 4mm RxW, I also have 3mm and 2mm sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (31/5/17)

Stosta said:


> If I remember rightly it's a ceramic wick that you can't export out of the US because it's used for packaging missiles or something like that.
> 
> https://vapepour.com/readyxwick.html



I think the wording is that it has military applications or similar. It can't be exported out of the US. $750K-$1M fine for doing so, and a stay in the Iron Hilton may go along with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (31/5/17)

Spydro said:


> I think the wording is that it has military applications or similar. It can't be exported out of the US. $750K-$1M fine for doing so, and a stay in the Iron Hilton may go along with it.



Jeez talk about HE wicks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro (31/5/17)

Amir said:


> Jeez talk about HE wicks



I don't know whether they are HE's or SHE's.  But none of the many other kinds/brands of wicking I've ever tried in over 4 years vaping can match them for flavor.


----------



## Amir (31/5/17)

Spydro said:


> I don't know whether they are HE's or SHE's.  But none of the many other kinds/brands of wicking I've ever tried in over 4 years vaping can match them for flavor.



Don't matter if it's HE's or SHE's... As long as its the bees knees for you!!
Unless you're at a club in Thailand... Then it really matters

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Vincent (31/5/17)

My Skyline has landed, it is a thing of absolute beauty and vapes like a dream!

Thanks again @Takie, @Rob Fisher for making this happen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR (31/5/17)

@Throat Punch ...... thanks m8. Will immediately start building this Kylin humiliator.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (31/5/17)

SXK BB
Panels
SXK Insider RBA 
SXK Exocet RBA 
521 coil master tab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Fuzz (31/5/17)

Received some Vape Mail on Monday, I neglected to post it 

Better late than never, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/5/17)

KZOR said:


> @Throat Punch ...... thanks m8. Will immediately start building this Kylin humiliator.
> View attachment 96414
> View attachment 96415


Expecting a review

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (31/5/17)

daniel craig said:


> Expecting a review


Busy editing it but since there is so much lack of interest on this forum it will only be available to my subscribers. 
Outcome is definitely as i expected.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (31/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Busy editing it but since there is so much lack of interest on this forum it will only be available to my subscribers.
> Outcome is definitely as i expected.


YouTube video  I've heard a lot of good things about this RTA by the guys who have used them overseas.


----------



## Petrus (31/5/17)

And I ask you guys to stop it....... and the postman delivered, but what a day, I think I will open tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Andre (31/5/17)

Petrus said:


> And I ask you guys to stop it....... and the postman delivered, but what a day, I think I will open tomorrow
> View attachment 96420


Where is the Finesmaster when you need him!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (31/5/17)

Petrus said:


> And I ask you guys to stop it....... and the postman delivered, but what a day, I think I will open tomorrow
> View attachment 96420


It's been an hour @Petrus . Limit is 10 minutes I believe. Fine incoming I'm sure...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/5/17)

Got my prize from @Cruzz_33 thanks bud for the Glazed doughnut really appreciate it brother.
Also i decided to add a bottle of Vape Crepe to be shipped along with my prize. Might as well make the most of it for HRH- "Honey i won 2 bottles of juice" 

(Incase you wondering all orders placed on drip society website qualify for free delivery (major city centers) which is awesome)




You will notice ive done some major damage on glazed throughout the day already

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Got my prize from @Cruzz_33 thanks bud for the Glazed doughnut really appreciate it brother.
> Also i decided to add a bottle of Vape Crepe to be shipped along with my prize. Might as well make the most of it for HRH- "Honey i won 2 bottles of juice"
> 
> (Incase you wondering all orders placed on drip society website qualify for free delivery (major city centers) which is awesome)
> ...


Aah u also do the "won a comp" trick @Clouds4Days 

I won so many HRH wants me to try lotto

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ettiennedj (31/5/17)

@Petrus , definately justifies a free beer at vapecon... Hehehe 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (31/5/17)

ettiennedj said:


> @Petrus , definately justifies a free beer at vapecon... Hehehe
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


If my Uber works out (my son) I will take that beer @Petrus

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/17)

Andre said:


> Where is the Finesmaster when you need him!



He is here and I'm gonna count to 10 and then the fine is on like Donkey Kong!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (31/5/17)

Ahhhhhh guys, the beers is for sure, the vape mail some diy goodies.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/17)

Petrus said:


> Ahhhhhh guys, the beers is for sure, the vape mail some diy goodies.



Too late... you owe beers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/5/17)

Petrus said:


> Ahhhhhh guys, the beers is for sure, the vape mail some diy goodies.



Beers with your buddies.... Beers with your buddies....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/5/17)

Petrus said:


> Ahhhhhh guys, the beers is for sure, the vape mail some diy goodies.


I only do whiskey @Petrus and not the cheap kind...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (31/5/17)

Still no pic @Petrus. I want to change my beer to a whiskey as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (31/5/17)

GregF said:


> Still no pic @Petrus. I want to change my beer to a whiskey as well.


Think the fines master needs to confiscate a reo from @Petrus...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby... Coils of every description for all my go to devices from The Coil Company! Thanks @RiaanRed you rock dewd! 

Fused Claptons (2.5mm and 3mm) for my Excoet and Narda, 3 different makes of Aliens to test, Aliens for my Armor, and then some 4mm Fraliens and Framed Staples! All in a fancy case with instructions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## RiaanRed (1/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... Coils of every description for all my go to devices from The Coil Company! Thanks @RiaanRed you rock dewd!
> 
> Fused Claptons (2.5mm and 3mm) for my Excoet and Narda, 3 different makes of Aliens to test, Aliens for my Armor, and then some 4mm Fraliens and Framed Staples! All in a fancy case with instructions!
> 
> View attachment 96505



Glad you like it Uncle Rob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (1/6/17)

This came yesterday already, but, I was just too excited and too busy building and vaping and ENJOYING to post!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (1/6/17)

A big thank you to @Rob Fisher! 
You sir are a chicken dinner as well as the vape mail received from you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Ideal back up travel mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/6/17)

Amir said:


> Ideal back up travel mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those minikins

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/17)

Christos said:


> A big thank you to @Rob Fisher!
> You sir are a chicken dinner as well as the vape mail received from you!
> View attachment 96511



Just remember to peel the sticker off the DNV glass.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (1/6/17)

Took abnormally long to get here, but it's finally here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (1/6/17)

Thanks @Throat Punch! Finally got a Loch Ness!








Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Phill (1/6/17)

Fuzz said:


> Hi Fuzz, is that the Petri 24mm RTA? How is she vaping? Reason for asking is because I'm considering getting one, but can't make up my mind between the Petri or the new Reload Postless 24 RTA.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Petri 24 is great, so is the OMNI shadow RTA


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Love those minikins



They love you too @BioHAZarD


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby... Blackout from @Sickboy77 released in very cute Gorrila bottles... looking forward to testing the production version!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/6/17)

Amir said:


> They love you too @BioHAZarD


Ahhh thanks  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Phill (1/6/17)

Amir said:


> Petri 24 is great, so is the OMNI shadow RTA


Thanks very much Amir


----------



## Gersh (1/6/17)

@Amir you legend. Nice build you put in

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Gersh said:


> View attachment 96572
> 
> @Amir you legend. Nice build you put in



That's a @Mr_Puffs build bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll (1/6/17)

Woohoo! Me kit and concentrates arrived this morning. Let the mad sciencing commence





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Restock of the staples and rewards helped me buy a V8 stick just because I liked the blue. And the price was irresistible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF (1/6/17)

Thanks to @Ryangriffon for the SL Mini



Now I can mix it up a bit with my last purchase


Still need that brass button though!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Ryangriffon (1/6/17)

You're most welcome @GregF. Glad she is in good hands. And I'm sure I have a brass button in the spares box...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throat Punch (1/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks @Throat Punch! Finally got a Loch Ness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are very welcome! Hope you enjoy the new mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/6/17)

Throat Punch said:


> You are very welcome! Hope you enjoy the new mod.


I just played with @Cobrali's lochness (hahaha make jokes here) and this is one seriously comfortable mod! FOMO ensues!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (1/6/17)

Christos said:


> I just played with @Cobrali's lochness (hahaha make jokes here) and this is one seriously comfortable mod! FOMO ensues!


 This is the standard version of the HE stab wood lochness but i love it! Prefer it over atab wood and it is rubbery so no slipping out my hand like the dotbox! The form factor fits so snug in my hand!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/6/17)

Amir said:


> That's a @Mr_Puffs build bro


What build did you give him Bud?  Also have you tried the Interlocking Fraliens?


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

All this voting made me lus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> What build did you give him Bud?  Also have you tried the Interlocking Fraliens?



I think it was the aliens. I haven't gotten down to the fraliens with the advent of skyline, billet box and reo p67. My dripper has recently been sold so I'm saving the fraliens for a new 24mm dripper. I still don't know what to get... maybe goon 1.5? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzz (1/6/17)

Loving the 24, flavour and airflow is up from the Petri 22 - the annoying thing about it is the glass. You have to hold the glass in place with one hand and refill it with the other as there's no top section holding it down when you refill it.

I'd say you won't lose with going with the Reload or the Petri 24, but keep in mind the filling annoyance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phill (2/6/17)

Thanks a lot Fuzz, really appreciate the above information. Will most likely wait for the Reload RTA to be re-stocked at vendors. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (2/6/17)

Thanks @Keyaam for the CSMNT, she is epic!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (2/6/17)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks @Keyaam for the CSMNT, she is epic!!
> View attachment 96675


Awesome looking setup @Schnappie ! So much jelly!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (2/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome looking setup @Schnappie ! So much jelly!


Thanks man, even the blacks are the same shade really happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (2/6/17)

Nothing like getting in at the office and seeing your Vape Mail waiting for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (2/6/17)

The buildup to some epic vape mail.

48 hours later out of Greece 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/6/17)

So I've been holding off of you guys with the vape mail posts for the past couple weeks, I may have posted the Armor 1.0 already, can't remember, finally I had some time to take pics, yes I haven't used any of the vape mail as yet so that should give you an idea of how tied up I've been

-Smok AL85, courtesy of @JakesSA 
-Vapetalk Concepts 3iO RDTS, courtesy of Noon Clouds
-Reload RTA (purchased for my buddy) and Purple Ostrich skin door for my Therion, courtesy of @Throat Punch 
-Armor 1.0 RDA, ESG Skyline RTA and some accessories, courtesy of @Takie and @Rob Fisher 
-Smok AL85 sleeve, Vape Sanctuary Jelly, Mr Meringue and Loaded Cran-Apple Juice, courtesy of @KieranD 
-Fantasi Grape, Orange and Mango, courtesy of @The eCigStore 
A+ to all these vendors for the fantastic service. Now to find time to build on all of the RBA's ￼

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## Mr_Puffs (2/6/17)

Amir said:


> I think it was the aliens. I haven't gotten down to the fraliens with the advent of skyline, billet box and reo p67. My dripper has recently been sold so I'm saving the fraliens for a new 24mm dripper. I still don't know what to get... maybe goon 1.5?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh okay cool. Don't think you can go wrong with the Goon 1.5. Just keep in mind that the rose gold and gold is not copper and brass. Only has a coating on. But pop me a whatsapp if you looking for one.


----------



## Petrus (2/6/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> So I've been holding off of you guys with the vape mail posts for the past couple weeks, I may have posted the Armor 1.0 already, can't remember, finally I had some time to take pics, yes I haven't used any of the vape mail as yet so that should give you an idea of how tied up I've been
> View attachment 96711
> -Smok AL85, courtesy of @JakesSA
> -Vapetalk Concepts 3iO RDTS, courtesy of Noon Clouds
> ...


That isn't vape mail my friend, that is a damn good investment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/6/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Ahh okay cool. Don't think you can go wrong with the Goon 1.5. Just keep in mind that the rose gold and gold is not copper and brass. Only has a coating on. But pop me a whatsapp if you looking for one.



Will do buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/6/17)

Petrus said:


> That isn't vape mail my friend, that is a damn good investment.


Haha I agree bud, every atty in that line up is really hard to come by, I gave the Reload to a buddy of mine, he loves it, the only 1 I've gotten down to building is the 3iO, I have number 0008 of 500 worldwide. 1st impressions, great compact atty, PITA to build but once you have it right, the flavor, my word, the flavor, dare I say it, dual coils, 26ga ni80, 3mm ID, 7 wraps at 0.35ohm, running at 35 watts gives me better flavor than a fancy clapton in the Hadaly. Plus it's an RDTA, RDA and BF RDA in 1 tiny package. It looks right at home on the AL85, will I be keeping it? I love the flavor but building it isn't really something I look forward to so we'll see

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (5/6/17)

Paid friday and received from Greece today! Replacement part for my ESG skyline and a few spares for @Christos and I since i was shipping directly from ESG!





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Got some more cotton bacon (not the fake ones ) and a few premade coils for my dual-coil setups (I do have enough wire, but sometimes I'm just lazy a.f.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (5/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> Paid friday and received from Greece today! Replacement part for my ESG skyline and a few spares for @Christos and I since i was shipping directly from ESG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was quick


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/6/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> That was quick



Shipping is also really good directly from them at £15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (5/6/17)

Reo P67 #5 came today that Robert made up special for me. 




I will offer some details about it in a Reo thread when I get to it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos (5/6/17)

Spydro said:


> Reo P67 #5 came today that Robert made up special for me.
> 
> View attachment 97081
> 
> ...


That is a stunning reo! Want to click winner multiple times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (6/6/17)

Christos said:


> That is a stunning reo! Want to click winner multiple times!



Thanks.
It's a looker, and has a nice feel in hand similar to my P67 Black Wrinkle.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (6/6/17)

Vape mail!!! So i just had to get this tank and dripper combo. Azeroth RTA and the heat treated Kryten RDA.
Oh and the juice is part of it. 
Wow what a grape flavour in the azeroth! Insane!

Thanx Sirvape.

Hopefully tomorrow ill have my Goon v1.5.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/6/17)

Lalla said:


> I was just looking online at the same MOD how is it? heard is isn't that great?


Makes every other mod seem very lightweight.

Had no issues, works very well. Super strong

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DangerDave (6/6/17)

F... F... F... Finally! It arrived! What started in March is finally in my grubby paws! So lovely!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir (6/6/17)

Thanx @KieranD

It's a really pretty goon V1.5 with an Ivory drip tip for matchy matchy with the elephant Therion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ettiennedj (6/6/17)

Whoop whoop!!








Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ettiennedj (6/6/17)

Awesome custom shirt from Custom Candies. Thanks for the great service @Rude Rudi . Can definitely recommend them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (6/6/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Vape mail!!! So i just had to get this tank and dripper combo. Azeroth RTA and the heat treated Kryten RDA.
> Oh and the juice is part of it.
> Wow what a grape flavour in the azeroth! Insane!
> 
> ...




Azeroth is a exceptionally well build tank. Just got mine today, good machining and not one leak. This is what the mage gta should have been.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (6/6/17)

Rafique said:


> Azeroth is a exceptionally well build tank. Just got mine today, good machining and not one leak. This is what the mage gta should have been.
> 
> View attachment 97160


Yeah it is and damn the flavour is like noooo other tank i have vaped before and at a cost of R580 non of these HE vapers should even think it will beat a azeroth because at price it will win and i doubt by flavour... haha no offence HE vapers but this rta kick HE ass!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/17)

Thanks @KieranD 
Setup looks sick now...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @KieranD and @smilelykumeenit!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## ettiennedj (7/6/17)

Vape mail baby!!






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/17)

Vape mail 

Thanks @KieranD






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/6/17)

Vape mail baby. 
Actually got it early this morning but power was out. 














And some mixie matchy






Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## daniel craig (7/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @KieranD and @smilelykumeenit!
> View attachment 97213
> View attachment 97214
> View attachment 97215


What coils did you get from @smilelykumeenit ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> What coils did you get from @smilelykumeenit ?



He made me a few... not exactly sure what they each are but they look outstanding and will test them over time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Finally got round to taking a pic of the coils I got from @smilelykumeenit. 
These aliens are insane with a 40 AWG outer! 
Pity my phone camera can't capture the detail too well.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> Finally got round to taking a pic of the coils I got from @smilelykumeenit.
> These aliens are insane with a 40 AWG outer!
> Pity my phone camera can't capture the detail too well.
> View attachment 97273
> ...


Took some better photos but the lighting was kak.
0.9 mm bit for scale!
Thanks @smilelykumeenit these things look amazing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> Took some better photos but the lighting was kak.
> 0.9 mm bit for scale!
> Thanks @smilelykumeenit these things look amazing!
> View attachment 97276
> View attachment 97277



Where do u plan on using these beauties? Please do give feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Amir said:


> Where do u plan on using these beauties? Please do give feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ultrasoniced all my stuff and recoiled. Still have decent coils everywhere so will take me a week or so to get round to them. Currently experimenting with other factors before I upgrade my coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

I just love it when a highly anticipated device starts rolling in to this thread

Suddenly it is "raining Goons"

Very dangerous on the FOMO front though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/17)

Silver said:


> I just love it when a highly anticipated device starts rolling in to this thread
> 
> Suddenly it is "raining Goons"
> 
> Very dangerous on the FOMO front though



I love my Goon RDA's @Silver and this one does not dissapoint. The airflow is so so smooth.
Definetly a keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/17)

Silver said:


> I just love it when a highly anticipated device starts rolling in to this thread
> 
> Suddenly it is "raining Goons"
> 
> Very dangerous on the FOMO front though


Yeah there are more goons on the forum than rain in the Cape   

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love my Goon RDA's @Silver and this one does not dissapoint. The airflow is so so smooth.
> Definetly a keeper.



Thanks @Clouds4Days ! 
Someone else also said it was so smooth
Now you 
Makes me want to try it

What coil and power you running there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days !
> Someone else also said it was so smooth
> Now you
> Makes me want to try it
> ...



Im not sure you would enjoy the coils i have inside her 

Have some 316 SS Fused claptons 2x26core wrapped in 30, 5 wraps reading 0.13 ohms vaping at 70watts on the banshee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (7/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> He made me a few... not exactly sure what they each are but they look outstanding and will test them over time.


Rob, you got one of each : P Staggertons, Framed Staples, Framed Staple Aliens, 28/36 Aliens and 32/40 Baby Aliens for your Exocet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (8/6/17)

Christos said:


> Just ultrasoniced all my stuff and recoiled. Still have decent coils everywhere so will take me a week or so to get round to them. Currently experimenting with other factors before I upgrade my coils!



Ok but please do keep me posted cause I'm looking for something to try and topple the mini aliens in the BB and fused claptons in the skyline but so far nothing is coming close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (8/6/17)

Amir said:


> Ok but please do keep me posted cause I'm looking for something to try and topple the mini aliens in the BB and fused claptons in the skyline but so far nothing is coming close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aliens with 38AWG outer perform the same for me anyways with the same cores and outer just claptoned.
The coils I got are 40AWG so firstly, making aliens with such thin wire is bloody difficult and secondly should improve flavour in my mind anyways! 
Very impressed with @smilelykumeenit's skills!
Perhaps I'll try then this week and give feedback!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OPium46 (8/6/17)

First time receiving Vape Mail 

Cant wait to try these out xD

Tropical Parfait 3mg 100ml
Toffee Apple 3mg 100ml
Chilled Pineapple 3mg 100ml
Chilled Naartjie 3mg 100ml

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (8/6/17)

Hi @OPium46 - that's awesome - please can you comment when you are trying the Chilled Naartjie - Thank You.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (8/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @OPium46 - that's awesome - please can you comment when you are trying the Chilled Naartjie - Thank You.


I will definitely! It was the first one to go into the basket, and it will be the first one in the atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/6/17)

@OPium46 - I think you need a 
 

Await your comments in anticipation


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Acrylic Panels for the Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Integrated Billet Box Drip tips from Tripple C USA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Integrated Billet Box Drip tips from Tripple C USA!
> View attachment 97343
> View attachment 97344


Share some love Oom @Rob Fisher 

Very nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (8/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Integrated Billet Box Drip tips from Tripple C USA!
> View attachment 97343
> View attachment 97344



Wow that's fantastic. There's some really beautiful tips in there oom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (8/6/17)

Some vapemail recieved all the way from Cape Town! Goon V1.5 cause i got fomo and didn't get into the preorder for vape cartel! And cause i sold my CSMNT cause i can't build postless! So my battlefield needed a partner! Also have been looking for this Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai since last year and since Sir vape had it..i just had to add it into my order along with the Coil company coils to try out!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> Some vapemail recieved all the way from Cape Town! Goon V1.5 cause i got fomo and didn't get into the preorder for vape cartel! And cause i sold my CSMNT cause i can't build postless! So my battlefield needed a partner! Also have been looking for this Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai since last year and since Sir vape had it..i just had to add it into my order along with the Coil company coils to try out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome on that mod buddy. Njoy

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (8/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> Some vapemail recieved all the way from Cape Town! Goon V1.5 cause i got fomo and didn't get into the preorder for vape cartel! And cause i sold my CSMNT cause i can't build postless! So my battlefield needed a partner! Also have been looking for this Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai since last year and since Sir vape had it..i just had to add it into my order along with the Coil company coils to try out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That battlefield is insane man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/6/17)

It was tough to get them.But worth all the effort.

Dober SS
Rat Black SS
RNB SS

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## OPium46 (9/6/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> It was tough to get them.But worth all the effort.
> 
> Dober SS
> Rat Black SS
> ...


OK I'm jealous. Wow. They so beautiful. Nice purchase. I'm sure it was worth the effort 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (9/6/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> It was tough to get them.But worth all the effort.
> 
> Dober SS
> Rat Black SS
> ...


And it is ever tougher for me to look at them. I recon it is worth the effort.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! DHL from the UK from EVL! The Reaper has arrived...




Pics to follow in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/evl-reaper-v2.t38283/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (9/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! DHL from the UK from EVL! The Reaper has arrived...
> View attachment 97433
> View attachment 97434
> 
> ...


Wow @Rob Fisher , every time I see a DHL box I will forgive you for not opening it...............I know it is going to be some damn fine vape mail.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (9/6/17)

Vape mail , woo hoo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (9/6/17)

RayDeny said:


> Vape mail , woo hoo


This Friday is driving me mad between you and @Rob Fisher with this epic vape mail. WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (9/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> OK I'm jealous. Wow. They so beautiful. Nice purchase. I'm sure it was worth the effort
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



That's an awesome trio mate. Considering that you let one go as well... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (10/6/17)

And there she is, in all her glory



@Christos @Andre , not sure if this is the appropriate thread but here's the evidence of her safe journey to Margate, post delayed due to a break in, laptop gone , REO safe!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/6/17)

Not really vape mail. 
But Dad made me a display stand. 
Sexy AF, don't you think


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos (10/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> And there she is, in all her glory
> 
> View attachment 97554
> 
> @Christos @Andre , not sure if this is the appropriate thread but here's the evidence of her safe journey to Margate, post delayed due to a break in, laptop gone , REO safe!


I hope you enjoy her! 
She was my favourite...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> And there she is, in all her glory
> 
> View attachment 97554
> 
> @Christos @Andre , not sure if this is the appropriate thread but here's the evidence of her safe journey to Margate, post delayed due to a break in, laptop gone , REO safe!


Any thread works for me. Stunning. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. It is my pleasure to present you with your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (11/6/17)

Hadaly (clone), some ceramic tweezers and a bit of coffee:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruan0.30 (11/6/17)

So i wanted a grey or silver... or a grey and silver combo... 

Hugo vapor boxer v2 another icon as my black icon is sooo good that i just had to get another one.

I think it looks quite good!.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/6/17)

Value for money Boxer160w and Goon v1.5.. killer combo thanks VAPE CARTEL CPT











Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Crockett (13/6/17)

This little guy arrived yesterday, and I'm so impressed. Squid Industries Double Barrel v2.1. It feels amazing, is a great size and works a treat. Think this is my new favourite. I wish I had got a black one too now.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (13/6/17)

Crockett said:


> This little guy arrived yesterday, and I'm so impressed. Squid Industries Double Barrel v2.1. It feels amazing, is a great size and works a treat. Think this is my new favourite. I wish I had got a black one too now.
> View attachment 97946


Looks pretty cool @Crockett ! Would you mind sharing some other angles?


----------



## Crockett (13/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Looks pretty cool @Crockett ! Would you mind sharing some other angles?


Sure, here you go.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/6/17)

Crockett said:


> Sure, here you go.
> View attachment 97948


I like it! I agree that it would look amazing in black!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (13/6/17)

Well it's been a LONG time since I had the privilege to post here!!

I just ordered 2x iJoy RDTA Box Minis and 2x 60ml Trinity ja-oooses, a Melo III glass and a battery wrap from the SIR (Sirvape), for me and my (pain in the a$$) brother @Casper  CAN'T WAIT!!!

Once I'm down in Toti in July, a trip will be in order to the SIR again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Casper (13/6/17)

AWESOME @Clouder I cant wait!!!! New mod = HAPPY DAYS!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/6/17)

So a few things happened today thanks to some members for making a lot of this possible.

Finally a sexy non resin kodama.... just had to...

1:1 broadside 
goon 1.5 style to try out

and a fantastic authentic OG goon all 3 from 3fvape...


also lots of driptips and resin fire buttons for the broadside too much to photograph individually.


















Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Mr_Puffs (14/6/17)

Epic vape mail.  Thanks so much @KZOR for one of the best RTA's I have ever vaped. Such an underrated tank the Reload is. Thanks also for the surprise bottle juice Bud! I am actually really enjoying this apple candy. Who is the creator? Thanks again Bud! P.s the sticker was a cool touch haha.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## KZOR (14/6/17)

@Mr_Puffs ...... knew you would enjoy the Reload. 



Mr_Puffs said:


> Who is the creator?



Yours truly.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (14/6/17)

KZOR said:


> @Mr_Puffs ...... knew you would enjoy the Reload.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours truly.


Enjoy it? I am loving it... And well done on this juice buddy. Really enjoying it.


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

Happy days

LE FTW 






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Scouse45 (15/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Happy days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bud let us know if u need any assistance building or whatever. @Amir helped a lot and the champs @spiv @Akash

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Congrats bud let us know if u need any assistance building or whatever. @Amir helped a lot and the champs @spiv @Akash


Thanks @Scouse45 Should be ok but will post back with any questions


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Happy days
> 
> LE FTW
> 
> ...



Sooooo jealous right now. 
Congrats bud. 

Did you get the last exocet?? Sies man!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Caramia (15/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Happy days
> 
> LE FTW
> 
> ...


Should've had mine by now too - bloody Taxi strikes
Enjoy @BioHAZarD - let us know how she goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Sooooo jealous right now.
> Congrats bud.
> 
> Did you get the last exocet?? Sies man!
> ...


HEHE

Don't you also have one inbound? Cant take the heat for the last Exocet  think there were still left when I ordered


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Happy days
> 
> LE FTW
> 
> ...


Nice one bud! Waiting for my delivery as well, should be here pretty soon. They usually hit our area at around 12.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

Caramia said:


> Should've had mine by now too - bloody Taxi strikes
> Enjoy @BioHAZarD - let us know how she goes


Will do @Caramia 
I saw some of the pics. Chaos again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> HEHE
> 
> Don't you also have one inbound? Cant take the heat for the last Exocet  think there were still left when I ordered



I do yes.
But, me lives on the gatkant of the North-west so, I'll probably Only get mine Monday!
It's fine, I'll just keep my eye in the "What's in your hand" thread and really hate all of you till Monday. 
Then I'll join, and we can be hated together!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I do yes.
> But, me lives on the gatkant of the North-west so, I'll probably Only get mine Monday!
> It's fine, I'll just keep my eye in the "What's in your hand" thread and really hate all of you till Monday.
> Then I'll join, and we can be hated together!
> ...


just drink a lot and you will be fine


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/6/17)

I will.. 
Stupid Taxis!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I do yes.
> But, me lives on the gatkant of the North-west so, I'll probably Only get mine Monday!
> It's fine, I'll just keep my eye in the "What's in your hand" thread and really hate all of you till Monday.
> Then I'll join, and we can be hated together!
> ...



Don't worry, I will only get mine Tuesday as I am away this weekend... Very keen to get it in my hands!


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

And the TCG Santa dropped this, finally:

SXK BB
SXK Exocet
LG HG2's
24g Kanthal & 26g Kanthal

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> And the TCG Santa dropped this, finally:
> 
> SXK BB
> SXK Exocet
> ...


njoy dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (15/6/17)

AHHHH VAPEMAIL BABY!!!!

Been so long, I've forgotten how AWESOME it is!!!

I got me and @Casper 's new mods and stuff today. Had to wait it out coz The Courier Guy had issues on road with the protests... let me rather not say anything about that....

Thank you @Sir Vape !

Here's mine... The Box Mini, Trinity, 2 battery wraps and Melo III glass



Here's how I did the wraps (HAD to, my LG Turd's wrap started to peel at the negative end):





And heres a comparison between the Box Mini and my Old eVic VTC:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/6/17)

It's here!
Finally











And I must say. I'm very impressed, and Happy!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir (19/6/17)

All the goodies I missed out on while I was away. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Richelo Killian (19/6/17)

Some special Vape Mail ... Some came today, some last week already, but, just did not have time to post ...

Polished Bell Caps for Hadaly and Narda



SPECIAL Hadaly Caps with matching drip tips from White Owl Mods



2 x ViperX, 16mm, BF only RDA's from Hellfire Mods

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ettiennedj (19/6/17)

Small juice mail and I normally don't post these small hauls but in my midnight wisdom last night ordered from Vape Chem and accidentally underpaid them by 100 ebucks (yes I know, ebucks Cheapskate ) and they still accommodated my order and was even delivered today! Awesome service from Eric @element0709 .You guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Some special Vape Mail ... Some came today, some last week already, but, just did not have time to post ...
> 
> Polished Bell Caps for Hadaly and Narda
> View attachment 98612
> ...


Wow, awesome! That ViperX looks close to a Nuppin from the outside. Show us the deck please. 

Please PM me your address. I need to put out a contract for that squonker in your avatar and at least one Viper.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Richelo Killian (19/6/17)

Andre said:


> Wow, awesome! That ViperX looks close to a Nuppin from the outside. Show us the deck please.
> 
> Please PM me your address. I need to put out a contract for that squonker in your avatar and at least one Viper.



I am busy moving to Mars, so, sorry, no chance of getting the Shadow OR the ViperX's from me! 

Here is the deck ... Note, the 1 post is movable. Originally, they are in a straight line through the middle. This config gives the easiest build, and the BEST flavor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (19/6/17)

The reo is so awesome that I figured I'd try my hand and regulated squonking again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Richelo Killian (19/6/17)

Amir said:


> The reo is so awesome that I figured I'd try my hand and regulated squonking again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That Inbox is HIGH on my list for NEXT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (19/6/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> That Inbox is HIGH on my list for NEXT!



First build and wick with the hadaly and so far I've got no complaints. This could be the 'new' effect but I think it can be a winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (19/6/17)

Vtc vtc vtc ... now I need a bigger charger 








Used a Mooch approved seller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (19/6/17)

Some juice mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scott (19/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> Some vapemail recieved all the way from Cape Town! Goon V1.5 cause i got fomo and didn't get into the preorder for vape cartel! And cause i sold my CSMNT cause i can't build postless! So my battlefield needed a partner! Also have been looking for this Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai since last year and since Sir vape had it..i just had to add it into my order along with the Coil company coils to try out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shew my wife took one look at that set up and told me I had to explain what this vaping thing is really about that I had so enthusiastically immersed myself in. I took some time to explain that it really is a mod and not what she thinks it is!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Flava (19/6/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Vtc vtc vtc ... now I need a bigger charger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those vtc5a? Mind sharing where you sourced from?


----------



## Comrad Juju (19/6/17)

Flava said:


> Are those vtc5a? Mind sharing where you sourced from?



VTC5A was out of stock when I ordered but they can get it in 2 to 3 days will be on my next order. 8 vtc 4 and 4 vtc5 (standard)

http://www.illumn.com/18650-sony-us18650vtc5a-2600mah-high-discharge-flat-top.html

Took standard shipping took 21 days to get here, not to bad



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Cobrali (19/6/17)

Scott said:


> Shew my wife took one look at that set up and told me I had to explain what this vaping thing is really about that I had so enthusiastically immersed myself in. I took some time to explain that it really is a mod and not what she thinks it is!



Haha..I get some looks when I am vaping on it in public..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/6/17)

Scouse45 said:


> How is that voopoo drag bud very interested?


I've had the Drag for about a month or so and I love it.It's built like a tank has plenty of power and flat out performs!I like it's ipv 3 looks and the Gene chips programabilty is DNA like for a fraction of the price. This mod should be a lesson in bang for the buck for all the competition. I mean c'mon they can be had for around 40 bucks an absolute bargain IMHO


----------



## kev mac (20/6/17)

Andre said:


> Love the gold carbon. Thank you @Sir Vape


She's a looker! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @skola!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (20/6/17)

Finally got my pulse on a P67.....Single coil, brilliant vape, Noooooo oversquonking.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Daniel (20/6/17)

Petrus said:


> Finally got my pulse on a P67.....Single coil, brilliant vape, Noooooo oversquonking.



You just tipped me over the edge , thanks for nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (20/6/17)

Time for some new DIY recipes and playtime with another BF single coil RDA. 
Thanks to @Richio (Black Vapour) and @Cybermoo (V-Corp Vaping) for great service.
Hope to do business again soon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RichJB (20/6/17)

A Gorge RDA? Do the manufacturers understand the association with vaping gear and the Gorge?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (20/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Gorge RDA


Think it is short for GORGEous.


----------



## Richelo Killian (20/6/17)

When you have your ADV, and you just LOVE the juice, you just buy at least a liter at a time!

Noggy Rock ... ROCKS!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (20/6/17)

Stocking up on the one and only juice HRH will vape. Thank you for good service as always, @Oupa.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (20/6/17)

U.K. Mail for squonker inbound on the 24th -hopefully 






Some sexy tips from @hands







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Tanja (20/6/17)

Vape mail! Thanks to Atomix vapes... Vape Hyper and Blck Vapour...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Tanja (20/6/17)

Oops! I forgot my scale!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir (20/6/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Hussar RDTA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR (21/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar RDA


Now that is another RDTA I wouldn't mind taking through the paces. 
I assume it can be used on a squonker?
Nice buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (21/6/17)

Congrats @Rob Fisher. Dont you mean RDTA!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Now that is another RDA I wouldn't mind taking through the paces.
> I assume it can be used on a squonker?
> Nice buy.



Yebo yes! It's a really interesting RDTA...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/17)

skola said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher. Dont you mean RDTA!



Yebo... missed the T... off to fix it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (21/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Time for some new DIY recipes and playtime with another BF single coil RDA.
> Thanks to @Richio (Black Vapour) and @Cybermoo (V-Corp Vaping) for great service.
> Hope to do business again soon.
> View attachment 98731


I picked up one for myself meant for squonking but havent used it properly yet let us know ur thoughts and best build in the appropriate thread @KZOR bud


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Tanja said:


> Oops! I forgot my scale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, makes your DIY life so much easier!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (21/6/17)

Scouse45 said:


> let us know ur thoughts


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gorge-24mm-bf-rda-first-build.t38896/


----------



## Tanja (21/6/17)

Andre said:


> Ah, makes your DIY life so much easier!


I can't wait to try it out!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (21/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Hussar RDTA!
> View attachment 98807
> View attachment 98808
> View attachment 98809



Oh wow that is some nice looking gear there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (21/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Hussar RDTA!
> View attachment 98807
> View attachment 98808
> View attachment 98809


Beautiful @Rob Fisher, I think mine will be with me this afternoon, then to build that bugger. Interesting deck though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/6/17)

I see @Rob Fisher beat me to it but just the packaging on its own is awesome. 













Now the squonker needs to arrive to test it  estimated date of shipping 24 June


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Two more Drip Tip stands for my collection!



Fury Woods Mattis Stab Wood!




New Coil Master 521 Plus and then some stickers for BB's for some fun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/17)

Mega Vape Mail Baby! Billet Box's and more Billet Box's!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Christos (21/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mega Vape Mail Baby! Billet Box's and more Billet Box's!
> View attachment 98834


That is one beautiful assortment of colours!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (21/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mega Vape Mail Baby! Billet Box's and more Billet Box's!
> View attachment 98834



Holy cow that's insane! BB's for Africa. Almost able to rotate a BB every tankful and still make it through the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (21/6/17)

So i decided to get a unique squonker haha and a pulse 22. This squonker has sooo much inperfections its completely perfect for the job! Awesome and dont have to worry if it drops its only plastic. 






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i decided to get a unique squonker haha and a pulse 22. This squonker has sooo much inperfections its completely perfect for the job! Awesome and dont have to worry if it drops its only plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice... Keep us posted please


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

10/10 condition OL16 with spares and bonus coils from @Christos. Great doing business with you.
SS Clapton wire to try. Thank you @Throat Punch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

Some mixed vape mail. Mostly mtl. A fancy button for the bb and some brown leather plates for the inbox all the way from Canada. A 24-22 beauty ring for the therion to ammit for symmetry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/6/17)

Amir said:


> Some mixed vape mail. Mostly mtl. A fancy button for the bb and some brown leather plates for the inbox all the way from Canada. A 24-22 beauty ring for the therion to ammit for symmetry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old school iSticks and Nautilus Minis are still the best MTL pairings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! DHL from Europe and no Vat or charges... Chicken Dinner!

Calix by Leo



More to see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/calix-v3.t38795/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (21/6/17)

Picked this up from @Jono90 today. Fingers are itching to build and have it on the athena mod but i have home work to catch up on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Old school iSticks and Nautilus Minis are still the best MTL pairings



Hit the nail on the head there... The wife borrowed then jacked my Nautilus mini/Vision spinner combo because her old faithful twisp had seen its last, so I needed to replace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/17)

Amir said:


> Hit the nail on the head there... The wife borrowed then jacked my Nautilus mini/Vision spinner combo because her old faithful twisp had seen its last, so I needed to replace.


Ahh. I was wondering why you bought a new N-mini setup.


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh. I was wondering why you bought a new N-mini setup.



Looks boss tho with this cola twisp flavor. Can't vape it yet till after sunset.... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/17)

Amir said:


> Looks boss tho with this cola twisp flavor. Can't vape it yet till after sunset....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya. Sometimes I'm tempted to get a mini myself.. the Nautilus 2 that I have is perfectly amazing when it has juice. But refilling it is a 50-50 gamble on getting juice all over your everything.


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I hear ya. Sometimes I'm tempted to get a mini myself.. the Nautilus 2 that I have is perfectly amazing when it has juice. But refilling it is a 50-50 gamble on getting juice all over your everything.



I think the refill on both works with the same principle. Good thing about MTL is that the flavor lasts so i dont really need to make the tank full all the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/6/17)

Amir said:


> I think the refill on both works with the same principle. Good thing about MTL is that the flavor lasts so i dont really need to make the tank full all the time


I remember the days when 2mls would get me through the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## TheV (21/6/17)

Got some sauce ... 2x100ml (0mg)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/17)

@Amir - there is also a hollowed out sleeve for the nautilus mini - www.bodvape.co.za had them but their website is down atm.

aspire-nautilus-mini-replacement-tank-with-hollowed-out-sleeve

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (21/6/17)

TheV said:


> Got some sauce ... 2x100ml (0mg)


Chilled Red Berries is amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (21/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Chilled Red Berries is amazing!


Oh my this stuff is fantastic! I wasn't sure I'd like it but it is delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (21/6/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i decided to get a unique squonker haha and a pulse 22. This squonker has sooo much inperfections its completely perfect for the job! Awesome and dont have to worry if it drops its only plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Ruan0.30, I think you have a winner here, on youthday I lost a Lost Vape Thereon Squonker and a Kryten in a local pub......￼ That my friend is a story for another day.


----------



## Petrus (21/6/17)

I've got it. The Hussar RDTA. Something to play with over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## M5000 (21/6/17)

@Petrus looks fantastic! Been waiting for someone to give us a report on it.. styling is more RDA than RDTA from the pics I've seen.


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I remember the days when 2mls would get me through the day



You've got a good memory sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Amir - there is also a hollowed out sleeve for the nautilus mini - www.bodvape.co.za had them but their website is down atm.
> 
> aspire-nautilus-mini-replacement-tank-with-hollowed-out-sleeve
> 
> ...



I honesty prefer the full metal sleeve for the simple fact that it's more plain... the hollowed out one looks too busy... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

Petrus said:


> I've got it. The Hussar RDTA. Something to play with over the weekend.
> View attachment 98910



10 points for presentation. Eager to hear the follow up thoughts on performance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (21/6/17)

Amir said:


> You've got a good memory sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At my age remembering something is cause for celebration

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (22/6/17)

Finally,

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! @Richelo Killian always raves about Noggy Rock so it's time to try it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/6/17)

A lovely non SL black wrinkle door for a cleaner look on my P67 and 12 Sony VTC5A's

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (22/6/17)

So much pretty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/6/17)

All Ducks in a Row !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## KB_314 (22/6/17)

Thanks @smilelykumeenit I'm very excited to try these. A pair for each of my favorite RBA's.
And some flowers from a house-guest for added effect

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Two more Drip Tip stands for my collection!
> View attachment 98829
> ...


@Rob Fisher, did you get that coilermaster 521 Plus at a local vendor?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, did you get that coilermaster 521 Plus at a local vendor?



Nope. I got it direct from Coilmaster in the US @Petrus!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! @Richelo Killian always raves about Noggy Rock so it's time to try it!
> View attachment 98956



Interested to hear how this is


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Interested to hear how this is



If you like Brandy you will like this juice... not an ADV for me but will certainly keep this in rotation for a change from time to time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/6/17)

Got a sick deal on a lil Minikin V2 yesterday - guys at VapeVille got it to me in 20 hours, from Cape Town to Jhb. Great service - real stoked!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (23/6/17)

Thought it time I try a P67.Thanks to @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Wire Wand, Pulse 22 and the long awaited Serpent SMM! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Wire Wand, Pulse 22 and the long awaited Serpent SMM! Boom!
> View attachment 99098



Tell me how the SMM fares... I like the deck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

Amir said:


> Tell me how the SMM fares... I like the deck



Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 99105



Straight up chicken dinner? Ok I'm getting one

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Tritium Mod 26650 with Starplat chip... now to go Google on how to work it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Today the doorbell has been ringing off the hook! Some BB Goodies from Tripple C in the US.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Tritium Mod 26650 with Starplat chip... now to go Google on how to work it.
> View attachment 99122
> ...



Beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (23/6/17)

Time to Reload. Custom Goon tip and coils... a full kit. 

The cotton clippers are awesome as well. Precision, clean, neat cuts... 

All courtesy of @Throatpunch. Always awesome service and same day delivery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Throat Punch (23/6/17)

Amir said:


> Time to Reload. Custom Goon tip and coils... a full kit.
> 
> The cotton clippers are awesome as well. Precision, clean, neat cuts...
> 
> ...



Enjoy Amir and thank you for the great feedback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Tritium Mod 26650 with Starplat chip... now to go Google on how to work it.
> View attachment 99122
> ...



Oh wow, @Rob Fisher , the wood looks super

Did you figure out how it works?
How is it different?


----------



## Silver (23/6/17)

Amir said:


> Time to Reload. Custom Goon tip and coils... a full kit.
> 
> The cotton clippers are awesome as well. Precision, clean, neat cuts...
> 
> ...



Enjoy @Amir
When you get a chance can you show us a dedicated picture of the cotton clippers
And while you at it, how you finding the reload? What juice went in first?


----------



## Amir (23/6/17)

Silver said:


> Enjoy @Amir
> When you get a chance can you show us a dedicated picture of the cotton clippers
> And while you at it, how you finding the reload? What juice went in first?



Will do first thing in the morning. 

I'm loving the Reload. I seem to have forgotten how powerful a dual coil can be and this RTA does nothing short of deliver bucket loads of flavor. Thirsty but worthy. I tried smores first cause I know it well... then mallowshake cause I know it too... went through 2 tanks of that and now I'm on pastry boy blueberry strudel which only tastes good if the build is down to the T... which it is... next in line is pebbles donuts. I just need a fresh set of batteries then my new found love and I are off to bed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, @Rob Fisher , the wood looks super
> 
> Did you figure out how it works?
> How is it different?



I did Hi Ho @Silver... it has a gyro so you tilt to go up and down... it's not been well looked after but I have given it some love and attention but I'm sure glad I got it for a lot lower than normal because of the condition. I just wanted to try a Starplat chip to see what it's all about.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (24/6/17)

Sooo the Asmodus Ohmsmium made its way to my collection and damn its strong.
Dual staple staggered coils in my goon and 80w is hitting like a boss! Thanx @sirvape. 

NOTE: this mod is 200g heavier than my Sigelei fuchai plus with a goon v1.5 with 2x 18650 so believe me when i say this thing feels solid.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Enjoy @Amir
> When you get a chance can you show us a dedicated picture of the cotton clippers
> And while you at it, how you finding the reload? What juice went in first?



@Silver







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (25/6/17)

Amir said:


> @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @Amir 
Looks quite dangerous, lol
All in the name of vaping!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> Looks quite dangerous, lol
> All in the name of vaping!



Took me a second to get used to it but the precision trimming vs that of a dull scissors really makes a huge impact on the neatness of the wicks. I know that doesn't usually matter to some but for me personally it's an amazing lil piece of equipment that belongs in a vapers tool kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (26/6/17)

Amir said:


> @Silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might be mistaken but I'm almost sure I've seen those scissors at fabric stores before? 

Also, Eid Mubaarak to you and your family and all the other Muslim vapers on this forum, hope you all have a blessed day filled with some dense flavour full clouds ️

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (26/6/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> I might be mistaken but I'm almost sure I've seen those scissors at fabric stores before?
> 
> Also, Eid Mubaarak to you and your family and all the other Muslim vapers on this forum, hope you all have a blessed day filled with some dense flavour full clouds ️



It's a possibility. I got it from @throatpunch tho and they're exceptionally sharp. Also, they look really easy to sharpen every once in a while with those cheap 20 bucks blade sharpeners from any knife or security store when they get dull so that's a plus over regular scissors. 

Eid Mubarak to you and yours as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dismissal (26/6/17)

A major appreciative shout-out to @KZOR whose "Bdeez" no coil building hobbyist or professional should be without. You have made building such a breeze and an absolute pleasure again. Hail the mighty and legendary Kzor!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (26/6/17)

Dismissal said:


> You have made building such a breeze


That's what they are intended for.
Now you can start playing around with different builds and post them under "Dem Builds". 
@Dismissal ........ so glad to hear they also help you alot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono (26/6/17)

Will take pics when they all arrive together but picked up some tanks that I wasn't fully convinced by from 3F, arrived exactly 2 months later and R12 customs charges so a win, got the Troll RTA and the Cool Vapor Lava RTA. 

Just ordered a SXK Billot today to so keen to give that a try out 

So first the Lava, meh...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scott (26/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> Looks quite dangerous, lol
> All in the name of vaping!


Holy crap! That looks like the weapon of choice for most of my serious cut and slash offenders that pass through my court

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! My first 20700 Mod!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny (27/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My first 20700 Mod!
> View attachment 99453
> View attachment 99454
> View attachment 99455
> View attachment 99456



Oh I need me one of those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (27/6/17)

Serpent SMM. Just gotta love this rta!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (27/6/17)

From the sirs

Think Vape mlk 200

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya (27/6/17)

I like the look of that MLK 200 @Rafique.
Please share your thoughts on that 1.


----------



## Rafique (27/6/17)

Yagya said:


> I like the look of that MLK 200 @Rafique.
> Please share your thoughts on that 1.




Will do @Yagya I dont see many reviews on it, so far its pretty basic but hits fairly well. I got it for looks and 2A charging. I know its not recommended but I like to have the availability of that function.

aesthetically I would've liked it to be abit more boxy or 90 degree all round.


----------



## Yagya (27/6/17)

thanks @Rafique . I am looking at a more pocket friendly mod for out of the office use.
the minikin 2's are great mods but not very easy on the pocket tho.


----------



## acorn (27/6/17)

Just a shout out to a great seller, Reo in imaculate condition, all goodies thorougly packed, OL16 coiled and complimentary 12mg juice nogal. Thank you @SAVapeGear, highly recommended seller.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre (27/6/17)

acorn said:


> Just a shout out to a great seller, Reo in imaculate condition, all goodies thorougly packed, OL16 coiled and complimentary 12mg juice nogal. Thank you @SAVapeGear, highly recommended seller.


Awesome Reo. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (27/6/17)

Andre said:


> Awesome Reo. Enjoy!


Like because tapatalk doesn't have agree.
I wish it had agree and a whole lot of other Shi.. ....stuff but you get what you get

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

acorn said:


> Just a shout out to a great seller, Reo in imaculate condition, all goodies thorougly packed, OL16 coiled and complimentary 12mg juice nogal. Thank you @SAVapeGear, highly recommended seller.



Nice one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (28/6/17)

Wow@a


acorn said:


> Just a shout out to a great seller, Reo in imaculate condition, all goodies thorougly packed, OL16 coiled and complimentary 12mg juice nogal. Thank you @SAVapeGear, highly recommended seller.
> ￼Wow @acorn, great deal and very nice Reo. It is always nice to do business with @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/17)

acorn said:


> Just a shout out to a great seller, Reo in imaculate condition, all goodies thorougly packed, OL16 coiled and complimentary 12mg juice nogal. Thank you @SAVapeGear, highly recommended seller.



Wishing you all the best with it @acorn !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

Collective vape mail

Coil master V3
Hooked tweezers
Single bag charger for my desk
Some silicon battery covers and some wraps
Plastic squonking bottles 
Alien coils to try out
Serpent SMM and some kiwichi to try in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ettiennedj (28/6/17)

Ammit 25! So Stoked, thanks so much @BumbleBee , awesome service and appreciate the free juice and sticker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Daniel Alves (28/6/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Ammit 25! So Stoked, thanks so much @BumbleBee , awesome service and appreciate the free juice and sticker!
> 
> View attachment 99539




Awwww, im still waiting for mine, should be here today as well. will be waiting to hear your thoughts on this @ettiennedj


----------



## ettiennedj (28/6/17)

Got me some matchy matchy going on here 

Sofar flavor on point. Got a 7 wrap 0.76ohm 30 gauge NI80 Fused Clapton in there running at 40 watts puffing away on Trinity.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bizkuit (28/6/17)

Amir said:


> Collective vape mail
> 
> Coil master V3
> Hooked tweezers
> ...


@Amir Where did you get the hooked tweezers from? Need to get myself a set


----------



## Daniel Alves (28/6/17)

Also matched up  @BumbleBee thx for the awesome service





Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Been waiting for these Ivory Juma Panels from Elemental Mods in the UK! They are stunning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> @Amir Where did you get the hooked tweezers from? Need to get myself a set



From @BumbleBee thevapeguy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bizkuit (28/6/17)

Amir said:


> From @BumbleBee thevapeguy


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (28/6/17)

Thanks @BumbleBee .............. appreciate the great service and packaging. 
Actually very impressed by this guys performance .......... lovely for the cheap price.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee .............. appreciate the great service and packaging.
> Actually very impressed by this guys performance .......... lovely for the cheap price.
> View attachment 99575
> View attachment 99577



It was you... I wanted that drip tip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bizkuit (28/6/17)

Some vapemail/pickups from the last week and a bit
Therion 166 from @Daniel Alves 
Azeroth rta and Ammit dual v2 from vapeaway
Yoyo, battery wraps and wire from vapeking
SXK BB, excoset and extra boro tank from the sirs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Some vapemail/pickups from the last week and a bit
> Therion 166 from @Daniel Alves
> Azeroth rta and Ammit dual v2 from vapeaway
> Yoyo, battery wraps and wire from vapeking
> ...


Nice vape mail man...

Whats ur opinion on the exocet?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/6/17)

Vape mail baby!!
Exocet
@hands tip 
Wire wand
Some stock coils 
Extra boro tank

Blu 6 charger 
Fancy pants juice bottle to accompany the BBOX

Damn the vape life is goooood
Thanx @Sir Vape
And Vikings vape. 

You guys are awesome


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Bizkuit (28/6/17)

Thanks man
I've only spent about an hour with it. Very restricted airflow and getting slight dry hits. Will have to watch a couple of build videos to try and get it right.


----------



## RayDeny (28/6/17)

Set of blue juma panles from Rlemental mods with matching button and drip tip , thanx @Ash they are awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (28/6/17)

Ok, I promise I'm done buying juice for the rest of the month!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

RayDeny said:


> Set of blue juma panles from Rlemental mods with matching button and drip tip , thanx @Ash they are awesome.



Aw man these panels are just so pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/6/17)

RayDeny said:


> Set of blue juma panles from Rlemental mods with matching button and drip tip , thanx @Ash they are awesome.


Wow, those look great. How do you get hold of Rlemental ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Ammit 25 and some VTC6's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/17)

Vapour Mountain Mail Baby! Two Litres of pure XXX Bliss! This should be enough till the weekend!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Mail Baby! Two Litres of pure XXX Bliss! This should be enough till the weekend!
> View attachment 99619



Are you kidding me? I remember the last juice haul being not too long ago... Are you maybe not secretly drinking the XXX? C'mon we're all friends here and this is a safe place....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/6/17)

Just some bottles 






Playing down the excitement as the mod still needs to be shipped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Just some bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soft silicon bottles for the Reo?


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

WARMACHINE said:


> Wow, those look great. How do you get hold of Rlemental ?



I'd love a set too but the whole dressing a swine in pearls adage comes to mind


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/6/17)

Amir said:


> Soft silicon bottles for the Reo?



Nope it's for a SQ and the cappy 8.5 is for the drone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Nope it's for a SQ and the cappy 8.5 is for the drone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Either way, if its those soft silicon ones you'll find yourself stroking them for absolutely no reason at all.... I got one by chance from a forum member and now I'm spoiled. I really need one for my VT Inbox.


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/6/17)

Amir said:


> Either way, if its those soft silicon ones you'll find yourself stroking them for absolutely no reason at all.... I got one by chance from a forum member and now I'm spoiled. I really need one for my VT Inbox.



It's really nice bottles 

Will probably be getting in bottles from 3f I want to test in the next 2 weeks. Also super soft.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Mail Baby! Two Litres of pure XXX Bliss! This should be enough till the weekend!
> View attachment 99619


This is one refill for all your devices

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> It's really nice bottles
> 
> Will probably be getting in bottles from 3f I want to test in the next 2 weeks. Also super soft.
> 
> ...



I also ordered from FTech in hope of striking gold... Will keep you posted


----------



## aktorsyl (29/6/17)

Amir said:


> Are you kidding me? I remember the last juice haul being not too long ago... Are you maybe not secretly drinking the XXX? C'mon we're all friends here and this is a safe place....


Remember kids, never drink the vape water.


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/6/17)

Amir said:


> I also ordered from FTech in hope of striking gold... Will keep you posted



I just got a assortment on the first batch. 

Not impressed with the mod maker refill kits quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> I just got a assortment on the first batch.
> 
> Not impressed with the mod maker refill kits quality
> 
> ...



I'm just trying any and everything in the soft bottles that I come across hoping to get one that fits in the inbox


----------



## Genosmate (2/7/17)

I guess if you buy mods you don't really need then you need other stuff to go with them.Some stuff from the UK to try..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (2/7/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> VTC5A was out of stock when I ordered but they can get it in 2 to 3 days will be on my next order. 8 vtc 4 and 4 vtc5 (standard)
> 
> http://www.illumn.com/18650-sony-us18650vtc5a-2600mah-high-discharge-flat-top.html
> 
> ...



I buy all my batteries from Illumn.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/7/17)

Vapemail from @Sir Vape On Friday

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/7/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Vapemail from @Sir Vape On Friday
> View attachment 99944


My first @hands drip tip. Absolutely bloody marvellous

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/17)

Swiss Vape Mail Baby! Latelier SX350 18650 Mod.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rafique (3/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Swiss Vape Mail Baby! Latelier SX350 18650 Mod.
> View attachment 99987
> View attachment 99988
> View attachment 99989
> ...



Simple and elegant, I like your mods that that have the sx chips. They look damn classy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/17)

BB Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/17)

UK Vape Mail Baby! EVL Reaper parts! Replacement Ti Airflow ring and some O-Rings, extension for the SS version! Oh and a nice SS heavy build stand!



Both tanks full size baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

Ammit 25 and black boro from @sirvape because I love my billet box and accessories help me show the love.


















My magically delicious custom coils from @smilelykumeenit for the Exocet, skyline and a set for the OL16 to try.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (4/7/17)

Some plates and a @hands drip tip...





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (4/7/17)

More toys and also some juice to try,thanks to @Ash

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (4/7/17)

Genosmate said:


> More toys and also some juice to try,thanks to @Ash
> View attachment 100130


Glad you took away that temptation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

Genosmate said:


> More toys and also some juice to try,thanks to @Ash
> View attachment 100130



That mod tho bro... Lucky you bought it. I used to lie awake at night pining for its beauty like a mistress on a cold summers eve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lalla (4/7/17)

And it has finally arrived even better than I had expected 8 bottles, 2 T-shirts , 1 hoodie , Cap and stickers really awesome .....
Thanks @Rooigevaar for my amazing price that I won. Cannot wait to try these juices and clothing of course!!!!! Selfies to follow of course!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Daniel (4/7/17)

Epic! And with my Sherman 28mm monster arriving some clouds to ensue ....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (4/7/17)

Daniel said:


> Epic! And with my Sherman 28mm monster arriving some clouds to ensue ....
> 
> View attachment 100157
> View attachment 100158


@Daniel , please give me some feedback on those Ijoy 26650. Thanks


----------



## Silver (4/7/17)

Lalla said:


> And it has finally arrived even better than I had expected 8 bottles, 2 T-shirts , 1 hoodie , Cap and stickers really awesome .....
> Thanks @Rooigevaar for my amazing price that I won. Cannot wait to try these juices and clothing of course!!!!! Selfies to follow of course!!!!
> View attachment 100135
> View attachment 100136



That looks awesome @Lalla 
Enjoy!

I suppose @Stosta will now bug you for the apparel (didnt that happen in reverse a while back?)
Or am i confused?
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (4/7/17)

Amir said:


> Ammit 25 and black boro from @sirvape because I love my billet box and accessories help me show the love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marvellous @Amir !
Please let me know how it goes with those coils in the OL16


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

Silver said:


> Marvellous @Amir !
> Please let me know how it goes with those coils in the OL16



Cloud production and flavor is up significantly. I foresee a really aggressive vape with the 8mg XXX I favor in the reo/ol16 set up... I think I need a few days on it so I can adapt to the new feel of the vape because the coils are performing really well... I might have to drop to a 6mg. 

Easy to build with these coils, even tho I'm running it in dual configuration. Wicking is pretty much the same. Dry burning required very little strumming to get them glowing even. A huge pro for me because I usually find the even glow with custom coils takes a bit longer than other simpler builds. I'm a nutshell, easy to work with, better cloud production even tho it's not my primary goal, and superb flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Amir said:


> Ammit 25 and black boro from @sirvape because I love my billet box and accessories help me show the love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! My Ammit also came yesterday, still getting my head around the wicking. My track record on RTA wicking has me all paranoid and makes me speak in an Irish accent for no reason.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lalla (5/7/17)

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @Lalla
> Enjoy!
> 
> I suppose @Stosta will now bug you for the apparel (didnt that happen in reverse a while back?)
> ...



Yeah i had to hide the box from @Stosta he was like a rash yesterday , didn't go away hahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

Finally cracked and bought an Inbox Squonker!



Also bought some leather panels because I didn't think I would like the standard panels but I have to say the blue carbon fibre doors are just beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (5/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally cracked and bought an Inbox Squonker!
> View attachment 100241
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, @Rob Fisher , am very excited to hear your impressions on this one
Particularly, how much juice you get through before the batt/s go flat
And what atty you putting on top


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, @Rob Fisher , am very excited to hear your impressions on this one
> Particularly, how much juice you get through before the batt/s go flat
> And what atty you putting on top



The Armor V1 is on top. Will post in this thread... https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hcigar-vt-inbox-vtinbox-evolv-vt75-tc-squonker.t30675/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @Daniel , please give me some feedback on those Ijoy 26650. Thanks



Early days , but they seem to be performing well. Best 26650 on the market IMO ... Basen also good but not as good as these  

Initial charging took a long time , almost thought the one batt was DOA but eventually started charging ..... 4200mah goodness ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/7/17)

Lalla said:


> Yeah i had to hide the box from @Stosta he was like a rash yesterday , didn't go away hahaha


I brought two drippers and extra cotton in the hopes that you bought some more juice with you today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lalla (5/7/17)

Stosta said:


> I brought two drippers and extra cotton in the hopes that you bought some more juice with you today!




Hmm well I did bring juice today as I started trying them yesterday lol.... Will see how I feel lmao.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (5/7/17)

Lalla said:


> Hmm well I did bring juice today as I started trying them yesterday lol.... Will see how I feel lmao.


Yasssss!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (5/7/17)

Just picked up a Tarot Nano:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (5/7/17)

Some exciting vapemail, some a bit late.
Thanks @Amir, @Vapeclub and @Naeem. Pleasure doing business with all of you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (6/7/17)

Wow! The quality of this top and print is outstanding! Thanks so much for organising @Imperator , this has to be my favourite label ever and will be my new favourite piece of winter clothing!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/7/17)

Lalla said:


> And it has finally arrived even better than I had expected 8 bottles, 2 T-shirts , 1 hoodie , Cap and stickers really awesome .....
> Thanks @Rooigevaar for my amazing price that I won. Cannot wait to try these juices and clothing of course!!!!! Selfies to follow of course!!!!
> View attachment 100135
> View attachment 100136


Still waiting on those selfies


----------



## Lalla (6/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Still waiting on those selfies



Hahaha Posted them yesterday already 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-merch-now-available.t35311/#post-554906


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/7/17)

Lalla said:


> Hahaha Posted them yesterday already
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-merch-now-available.t35311/#post-554906


Awesome pics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imperator (6/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Wow! The quality of this top and print is outstanding! Thanks so much for organising @Imperator , this has to be my favourite label ever and will be my new favourite piece of winter clothing!
> 
> View attachment 100387


Absolute pleasure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (6/7/17)

Pulled the plug on the VT Inbox DNA 75 squonker.
Will do a first impressions video later today. 
Thanks @Sir Vape for a speedy delivery.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (6/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought a Merlin Mini RTA and Goblin Mini V3 from @KieranD and have been really wanting to test them both...
> View attachment 76744
> View attachment 76745
> 
> ...



I know this is long ago @Rob Fisher but what is your take on the Merlin mini?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

antonherbst said:


> I know this is long ago @Rob Fisher but what is your take on the Merlin mini?



Great RTA... I still have mine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/7/17)

Just some Therion doors






On a slight disappointed note to any guys looking at the DNA75c stay clear of the carbon version. I'm on my second one and the carbon sticker on the door is really poor. Corners in the middle section is all ready coming off.

The replacement doors quality is really good compared to the door that was on the mod I received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## VapingSquid (6/7/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> On a slight disappointed note to any guys looking at the DNA75c stay clear of the carbon version. I'm on my second one and the carbon sticker on the door is really poor. Corners in the middle section is all ready coming off.
> 
> The replacement doors quality is really good compared to the door that was on the mod I received
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Meh. You took the last Black Frame Elephant that I was eyeing probably as you pressed the buy button. Sad face.
But, very nice!
 enjoy it!


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/7/17)

jl10101 said:


> Meh. You took the last Black Frame Elephant that I was eyeing probably as you pressed the buy button. Sad face.
> But, very nice!
> enjoy it!




Nope there was still one available after I bought my one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (6/7/17)

More toys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (7/7/17)

Got some awesome vapemail from @Sir Vape this morning...




I'm loving this whole squonking business

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (7/7/17)

Thanks to @Vapebends for the mod replacement. The SX mini q-class is absolutely amazing.
Secondly, the new juice and batteries from Vaperite are also top quality.

This setup with a merlin mini will be my second run around setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (7/7/17)

Thanks @SkollieG for the awesum deal on this paddy vapes hourglass. She hits hard  . Had2 put on my ultim cap on my goon 1.5 for a bit of matchy matchy





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt (7/7/17)

Vape mail... visited the local vaperite, awesome okes, awesome service...

Seems i have a fetish for starter kits

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/7/17)

So this arrived today! Lucky winner of the sickboy77 FB comp! This guy knows how to mix, prob the best coffee vape I ever tried and blackout, just speechless....
Thank you @Sickboy77 , your passion is evident for your eliquids!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (9/7/17)

After months of deliberation, I finally got this beauty! Great build quality, 510 especially, and feels great in the hand. Going to be grabbing the black elephant door as soon as one is available. The DNA250 is also super responsive with it's super bright and clear no frills display. Great TC capabilities too. This is my "I don't need another device again". But we all know how that ends...it doesn't.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (10/7/17)

Once again, service from The Vape Guy is simply unbelievable! 




@BumbleBee and @Rincewind I LOVE dealing with you guys!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Once again, service from The Vape Guy is simply unbelievable!
> 
> View attachment 100751
> 
> ...


Dammit i see another purchase in my future

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Dammit i see another purchase in my future



I need to rate that as Funny, Agree and Can Relate
Greatly summed up there @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Once again, service from The Vape Guy is simply unbelievable!
> 
> View attachment 100751
> 
> ...



Oh wow @Stosta 
Congrats
Looks very nice
Tell us more when you get more familiar.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/17)

Silver said:


> I need to rate that as Funny, Agree and Can Relate
> Greatly summed up there @BioHAZarD


Not really a Smok fan but this one is quite intriguing. Anybody want a cheap Alien to help me fund this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (10/7/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Stosta
> Congrats
> Looks very nice
> Tell us more when you get more familiar.


Sadly it isn't for me! But obviously I had to make sure it worked before I delivered it to the person who it actually belongs to 

Pretty impressive light show though! An absolute beast of a mod, would love to see it in black!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (10/7/17)

If I don't like this one it will be the last

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/7/17)

Genosmate said:


> If I don't like this one it will be the last
> View attachment 100778
> View attachment 100779



Do yourself a favor and swop the deck screws with the ones in the spares pack. Makes life a lot easier.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (10/7/17)

Genosmate said:


> If I don't like this one it will be the last
> View attachment 100778
> View attachment 100779


This is the best canned tuna I have seen in a long while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dimi (10/7/17)

Spoilt my wife this weekend for a change. Awesome service from Zunaid and Nabeel at The Ecig Store, thanks again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (10/7/17)

Some new flavors waiting for me when I got to work today:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz (10/7/17)

Hello VapeMail.

Wow now that’s service, Ordered the 4 Pack special x 120ml each for R600 with Free Delivery on Friday and was delivered Monday morning at 09:00.

Thank you Kobus - Revolution Vape! Loving them. Well-made Juicessss … DAANG!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/17)

Wapari Nano DNA75 from Helsinki in Finland !!!

She is so small !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/7/17)

And so I decided,tanks are nice.. but not my cup if tea anymore.. so out with the tank and in with another awesum rda.. may in add. . I find myself liking this one better than the goon 1.5 (just my opinion tho) courtesy of vape monkeys

I might might sell the goon soon,watch this space  (or swop for a OG goon black 24)








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Wapari Nano DNA75 from Helsinki in Finland !!!
> 
> She is so small !!
> 
> ...


Stunning! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (10/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Wapari Nano DNA75 from Helsinki in Finland !!!
> 
> She is so small !!
> 
> ...



Wow that's a beautiful addition man. What a good looking mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/7/17)

Evl Monday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (10/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Wapari Nano DNA75 from Helsinki in Finland !!!
> 
> She is so small !!
> 
> ...


Wow, what a beautiful mod @SAVapeGear . You and @Christos is rocking with the Wapari's today.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Petrus (10/7/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Evl Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I see thisturns out to be a EVL Monday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (10/7/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Evl Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bud give us a breakdown of how u like it bud? And comparisons when u can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/7/17)

I'll just leave this here @Petrus. 
Monday vape mail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/7/17)

Slow vape mail from vapeamp






Base for Rougneck V3. Next time I will definitely do my homework before just buying a mod and attie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/IMG]


----------



## RayDeny (11/7/17)

O


SAVapeGear said:


> Wapari Nano DNA75 from Helsinki in Finland !!!
> 
> She is so small !!
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that's awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (11/7/17)

Picked up some juice from @Naeem_M at The Vape Industry. Very much yum, well done @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (12/7/17)

I just had to double up on this before the special ended:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (12/7/17)

Whats in the box!?


----------



## MrDeedz (12/7/17)

Raindance said:


> Whats in the box!?
> View attachment 100955


Box mod

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (12/7/17)

More boxes???


----------



## Raindance (12/7/17)

And inside those boxes...


The suspence is tangible!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (12/7/17)

Aaaah, Nic crisis averted! And some interesting new concentrates. Can't wait to try out that bacon juice.


Tanks @Geoff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/7/17)

Vape mail baby 

Sq no 361 checking in for action. 30ml juice bottle just to show the size 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Bizkuit (12/7/17)

Some vape mail and pickups. 
Hotcig R150 and Troll RTA from @Scouse45 You sir are one awesome person. Thanks again for the kick-ass setup
Coppervape Skyline and free bottle of Milktart juice from The Vape Guy. @BumbleBee you rock man.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## RayDeny (12/7/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Vape mail baby
> 
> Sq no 361 checking in for action. 30ml juice bottle just to show the size
> 
> ...



Let us know how she goes as I was so close to pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## Stosta (12/7/17)

Awesome service from @Cruzz_33 and his crew!




Can't get enough of this juice! Thanks for all the help guys!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (12/7/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Some vape mail and pickups.
> Hotcig R150 and Troll RTA from @Scouse45 You sir are one awesome person. Thanks again for the kick-ass setup
> Coppervape Skyline and free bottle of Milktart juice from The Vape Guy. @BumbleBee you rock man.
> 
> View attachment 100970


That's an awesome setup bud so glad to meet u awesome guy this!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (12/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome service from @Cruzz_33 and his crew!
> 
> View attachment 100972
> 
> ...


Thanks @Stosta, hope you enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/7/17)

RayDeny said:


> Let us know how she goes as I was so close to pulling the trigger on one.



It's really a solid little mechanical squonker. I found 2 cons and it's the bottle but will be replaced with a cappy v4 tonight and the 510. 510 is manually adjusted and not spring loaded.

This thing fires like a beast 







It's a signature tips product so the build quality is really good. Not sure when the next batch will be released but I'm just waiting on the new door. Some silver ones is needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## aktorsyl (13/7/17)

Epic vapemail today.

2 sets of coils from @smilelykumeenit . Stellar build quality:










And then the Skyclone from Vape Guy... with a complimentary juice included: (thanks @BumbleBee !)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Schnappie (13/7/17)

Its so easy to see why The Vape Guy is quickly becoming a lot of people's fave vapeshop. @BumbleBee is one of the most generous guys I know, a free awesome bottle of juice with the skyclone I ordered and speedy delivery all the way from Tzaneen!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## reaperVR (13/7/17)

My tank arrived today. 

Thanks to the guys at Vaper's Corner for the speedy delivery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/7/17)

Blck vape diy time







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Yoga Vanilla Almond Milkshake from @Yiannaki - Now to decide which setup to give this a full test in! The tongue test was awesome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! I won a prize in @BigGuy's video session last night! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Giant V4 from Austria. Super efficient DHL delivery with no Vat or Duties from Intaste in Germany!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny (14/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Giant V4 from Austria. Super efficient DHL delivery with no Vat or Duties from Intaste in Germany!
> 
> View attachment 101147



Looks interesting Rob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dastrix550 (14/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I won a prize in @BigGuy's video session last night! Boom!
> View attachment 101146



I still say the answer was XXX!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (14/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I won a prize in @BigGuy's video session last night! Boom!
> View attachment 101146


@Rob Fisher, off topic, but I don't like that bottles at all. What a battle I had this morning to fill a Reo bottle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reaperVR (14/7/17)

The rest has arrived today!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (14/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, off topic, but I don't like that bottles at all. What a battle I had this morning to fill a Reo bottle


Hehe, maybe my hands are to soft


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Hehe, maybe my hands are to soft



I see what you mean... the bottle is really hard!


----------



## TheV (14/7/17)

Some bottles and concentrates:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (14/7/17)

Some more mixing blck vapor smalls







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/7/17)

The causes of a broken resolution from the Vape Guy, sweetened with some milktart, thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (15/7/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Wow, great vapemail @Drikusw !
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (15/7/17)

Had to see what all the hype is about:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (15/7/17)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 101233


@Drikusw welcome to Squonkerville

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (15/7/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, great vapemail @Drikusw !
> Enjoy


Not so sure about the pink mod though. My wife is taking the p!$$ out of me. I tried to explain that I did not really have a choice in the matter.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Drikusw said:


> Not so sure about the pink mod though. My wife is taking the p!$$ out of me. I tried to explain that I did not really have a choice in the matter.



Lol
Dont worry, it still looks great
Doesnt look pink in the photo anyway

Suppose its whats inside that counts!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/17)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 101233


That's PINK!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (15/7/17)

Andre said:


> That's PINK!!!


@Andre, that is why I kept quiet... I also have a "Salmon" squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir (15/7/17)

Drikusw said:


> Not so sure about the pink mod though. My wife is taking the p!$$ out of me. I tried to explain that I did not really have a choice in the matter.



Tell her he feminine beauty of the mod reminds you of her and it tastes almost as good.... that should do the trick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Scouse45 (16/7/17)

Coils for my sxk BB's some aliens and for skyline from a top bloke @smilelykumeenit cant wait to test them out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Mr_Puffs (16/7/17)

Vape Mail from one of my new favourite online shops, Drip Society. Super fast service and prices that leave a satisfactory smile on your face. Even threw in a cool looking Chubby 30ml bottle! Such a small surprise yet so pleasent. Thank you so much @Cruzz_33. You oaks rock. Now to put a dent in one of the best juices around...  Eskom failed me tonight, but you didn't. Champs

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (16/7/17)

Fasttech delivery received today, ordered on 28 April. 

Firstly this impressive flavour monster



Also this badboy


Always wanted one of these 



Wick and wire galore


Mod building supplies



Ok, please excuse me, I need to go vape my face off

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The Revenger from Vaporesso and Vape Mat to match!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (17/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Revenger from Vaporesso and Vape Mat to match!
> View attachment 101383
> View attachment 101384
> View attachment 101385


That is a pretty sleek looking mod! I'd like to hear your thoughts after some quality time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/7/17)

Vapin Architect Arkon 20700 Squonker from the USA !!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Special colours for incoming BB's!



Acrylic Atty stands



Desce Vape Bags



iStick Pico 25 (Silver) and Ammit 25 (Blue) which I couln't find locally.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Panels for a BB! Matching button and drip tip!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (17/7/17)

Vape Mail from a champ @BumbleBee love this little thing gonna order another when u get!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (17/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vapin Architect Arkon 20700 Squonker from the USA !!!!
> 
> View attachment 101449
> View attachment 101450
> View attachment 101451



Good looking mod hey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (17/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Special colours for incoming BB's!
> View attachment 101456
> ...


Could I request a shot of the Ammit on the Revenger? I was wondering how that would look when you posted the Revenger earlier ... and now you go and post the blue Ammit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl (17/7/17)

The first ingredients for my first attempt at DIY

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Arkon lands in Durbs!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Jp1905 (18/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Arkon lands in Durbs!
> View attachment 101518
> View attachment 101520
> View attachment 101519
> ...



Now thats a thing of beauty Rob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Arkon lands in Durbs!
> View attachment 101518
> View attachment 101520
> View attachment 101519
> ...


that brushed panel looks really awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/7/17)

Molly mail 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (18/7/17)

Drikusw said:


> Not so sure about the pink mod though. My wife is taking the p!$$ out of me. I tried to explain that I did not really have a choice in the matter.


A solution to your problem!

https://www.fasttech.com/p/8236202

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Brass fire Buttons for the BB. Atlas parts for the BB. And a Kürbis Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (18/7/17)

New mod to try out and so far loving it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (18/7/17)

Stosta said:


> A solution to your problem!
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/8236202


Thanks Stosta, very nice. I got the leather panels in the meantime. Now I can go out in public

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (19/7/17)

Received some juice as a prize in the Drip Society competition.
Thanks @Cruzz_33 for a great prize and excellent service.
The added juice and Gorilla bottle was a welcome touch. 


Ps. Love the business card.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/7/17)

Awesome vape mail and stellar service from
@Sir Vape
@Throat Punch

This Boxer mod is light as a feather







Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz (19/7/17)

i tried to hold out on spending until VapeCon but the craving has spoken...  .For now gonna try a MK 1.5 and see what its like

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @KieranD!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz (20/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you


I have no clue what that is LOL. care to elaborate oh wise one


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/7/17)

MrDeedz said:


> I have no clue what that is LOL. care to elaborate oh wise one


It's definitely not a door knob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (20/7/17)

MrDeedz said:


> I have no clue what that is LOL. care to elaborate oh wise one


It's a build/atomizer stand bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (20/7/17)

maybe a stamp


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

MrDeedz said:


> I have no clue what that is LOL. care to elaborate oh wise one



@MrDeedz it's an atty stand to build on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (20/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @MrDeedz it's an atty stand to build on.
> View attachment 101798


That Ammit 25 build deck though! 
Very lekker stand. I like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (20/7/17)

TheV said:


> That Ammit 25 build deck though


That thing evokes terrible memories

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (20/7/17)

A whole array of stuff on my desk this morning that arrived while I was away. Some juices from drip society, some skydisks and other accessories from China. An Armor and a Viper RDA to try out. Build stand, heat sink and some other junk... and a hotcig for my skyclone coming in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (20/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> That thing evokes terrible memories


 How's the latest rebuild holding up?


----------



## aktorsyl (20/7/17)

TheV said:


> How's the latest rebuild holding up?


It lasted a day and a half

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (20/7/17)

Amir said:


> A whole array of stuff on my desk this morning that arrived while I was away. Some juices from drip society, some skydisks and other accessories from China. An Armor and a Viper RDA to try out. Build stand, heat sink and some other junk... and a hotcig for my skyclone coming in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brad!! Pleasure bud haha


----------



## TheV (20/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> It lasted a day and a half


What happened after a day and a half?
Do you have a silver one? You can send it to me. I'll take the terrible memories away from you


----------



## Amir (20/7/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks brad!! Pleasure bud haha





You know I got mad bro love for you man. Thanx a million. It's in awesome shape. It's already been hijacked tho cause my bro's Alien died again so I'm getting him a Voopoo drag, but until then he got the Hotcig


----------



## Scouse45 (20/7/17)

Amir said:


> You know I got mad bro love for you man. Thanx a million. It's in awesome shape. It's already been hijacked tho cause my bro's Alien died again so I'm getting him a Voopoo drag, but until then he got the Hotcig


Voopoo drag is also a massive win!! Glad u okes r happy with it brother


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Wasp RDA and some new juices to try!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Wasp RDA and some new juices to try!
> View attachment 101826


Oh oom @Rob Fisher Once you have had the wasp on a run for a couple of days let me know what your opinion is as i have my eye on one just didnt pull the teigger yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh oom @Rob Fisher Once you have had the wasp on a run for a couple of days let me know what your opinion is as i have my eye on one just didnt pull the teigger yet.



Roger that @antonherbst! It will be a few days before I open the box because I'm heading to the bush for a few days from tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (20/7/17)

@Rob Fisher this is massively appreciated really really decent show bud. I hope to return the favour one day! Gonna test out the superfruir first! Thanks again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher this is massively appreciated really really decent show bud. I hope to return the favour one day! Gonna test out the superfruir first! Thanks again



Only a pleasure @Scouse45! They are all great juices but just not my profile! Hope you enjoy them all in your Merlin!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mac75 (20/7/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (20/7/17)

Vapemail today!! Thanks @Joshua Wiemann!!!





Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

Vape Mail Baby! I finally found a backpack I can use at Vape Meets... will use it at VapeCon and then in September at ShowCase Houston Texas Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick (20/7/17)

Lets see what the big fuss is all about this tiny bugger...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/17)

MrDeedz said:


> i tried to hold out on spending until VapeCon but the craving has spoken...  .For now gonna try a MK 1.5 and see what its like
> 
> View attachment 101704



That is marvellous @MrDeedz !
I have a black one and really like it
Hope you enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/17)

Just caught up with over two pages of this thread (been super busy the last day or two)

And have realised several things:

This is a dangerous thread

So much want  (my word, those Arkons, vape bag... The list keeps growing)

@Rob Fisher , we dont really need to watch the vendor websites, we can just watch your vapemail streaming in

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (21/7/17)

Just something to keep me busy this weekend.
Thanx alot for the great service @throat punch





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir (21/7/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (21/7/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats the billet box for you... Amir that told me he doesnt like double of something. The billet box confince anyone for another one haha!! 
Enjoy buddy!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (21/7/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Thats the billet box for you... Amir that told me he doesnt like double of something. The billet box confince anyone for another one haha!!
> Enjoy buddy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I just explained this same thing now to @TheV. It's my first double in 7 years of vaping!! One with exo and one with insider

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruan0.30 (21/7/17)

Amir said:


> I just explained this same thing now to @TheV. It's my first double in 7 years of vaping!! One with exo and one with insider


It happens man... clone or not these SXK billet boxes are insanely good... even as a starter kit for anyone without any experiece and you dont have to buy another vape for a long time.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/7/17)

Silver said:


> Just caught up with over two pages of this thread (been super busy the last day or two)
> 
> And have realised several things:
> 
> ...



It's time for a new thread called Robs daily mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (21/7/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> It happens man... clone or not these SXK billet boxes are insanely good... even as a starter kit for anyone without any experiece and you dont have to buy another vape for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I like em and I've been through my fair share of gear in the past 5 years... They're so versatile and consistent its ridiculous. In a market where everyone is creating beautiful things which lack here or there in some way... The billet box is complete... It's an end game kinda thing going on here and the whole clone/authentic saga doesn't bother me. Mine is an authentic SXK BB

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (21/7/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> It's time for a new thread called Robs daily mail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah this thread getting too cluttered with @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (21/7/17)

Amir said:


> I just explained this same thing now to @TheV. It's my first double in 7 years of vaping!! One with exo and one with insider


He explained it so good, this happened:





Picked up the Pulse 22 from @Amir (what an awesome guy!)
He coiled and wicked my Ammit for me 
And convinced me I needed a Billet Box (SXK).
He even gave me a spare Boro Tank! 

Thank you kindly sir! It was an absolute pleasure meeting you today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (22/7/17)

TheV said:


> He explained it so good, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pleasure is all mine and welcome to the billet box family. Please keep us updated on your findings and feedback. Also let me know how the Ammit build and wicking holds up for you over the next few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (22/7/17)

Amir said:


> I just explained this same thing now to @TheV. It's my first double in 7 years of vaping!! One with exo and one with insider


Haha @Amir, double is a understatement for me. I bought my first Reo, like it, bought 4 more. First OL16, 4 more, so the list goes on and on. Spares galore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Haha @Amir, double is a understatement for me. I bought my first Reo, like it, bought 4 more. First OL16, 4 more, so the list goes on and on. Spares galore.



Makes me think we need a thread for doubles, triples and quadruples

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (22/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Haha @Amir, double is a understatement for me. I bought my first Reo, like it, bought 4 more. First OL16, 4 more, so the list goes on and on. Spares galore.



I can understand that but I made it a hard and fast rule so that I don't end up overspending. Many a time I contemplated breaking that rule... But there only a few exceptions. The SXK BB being one of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Not really vape Mail but I picked up two things today at VK

Got a vape band for the cute little Kayfun V3 Mini. My bands were too thick. Needed a smaller one. They didn't have white. Lol it says subohm on it. Shhhh... it's a 1.2 ohm coil in there 

Then I got 4 LG HG2 batts for my mom to replace her ageing Efests. (For her Reos)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (22/7/17)

Silver said:


> Not really vape Mail but I picked up two things today at VK
> 
> Got a vape band for the cute little Kayfun V3 Mini. My bands were too thick. Needed a smaller one. They didn't have white. Lol it says subohm on it. Shhhh... it's a 1.2 ohm coil in there
> 
> ...



What's your build in there? My wife is looking to change her nautilus mini for a mtl rta and someone suggested the kayfun v3 mini so I ordered one. I'm now looking for the perfect build before it arrives so I know where to start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_r (22/7/17)

Amir said:


> What's your build in there? My wife is looking to change her nautilus mini for a mtl rta and someone suggested the kayfun v3 mini so I ordered one. I'm now looking for the perfect build before it arrives so I know where to start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect build for KFV3 mini I found to be 26g 12/13 wrap


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

Vape_r said:


> Perfect build for KFV3 mini I found to be 26g 12/13 wrap



What wire type? I've been told 26g ni80 around 11-12 wraps. Can't remember the coil ID at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (23/7/17)

Amir said:


> I like em and I've been through my fair share of gear in the past 5 years... They're so versatile and consistent its ridiculous. In a market where everyone is creating beautiful things which lack here or there in some way... The billet box is complete... It's an end game kinda thing going on here and the whole clone/authentic saga doesn't bother me. Mine is an authentic SXK BB


I hear ya, man. Only thing I haven't tried in my BB yet is bakery/dessert/yogurt vapes. At the moment I only have non-creamy fruit and menthols in there. But I hear it's very good for the bakeries too.
In my experience so far (and I'm gonna get rocks thrown at me for saying this, but) the BB surpasses the Skyline in the flavour department. For me, anyway.


----------



## TheV (23/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I hear ya, man. Only thing I haven't tried in my BB yet is bakery/dessert/yogurt vapes. At the moment I only have non-creamy fruit and menthols in there. But I hear it's very good for the bakeries too.
> In my experience so far (and I'm gonna get rocks thrown at me for saying this, but) the BB surpasses the Skyline in the flavour department. For me, anyway.


The first tank on my BB was some Pistachio Cookie and it worked beautifully.
If the BB has better flavor for you than the Skyline then it is all good because you are the one that has to vape it after all


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I hear ya, man. Only thing I haven't tried in my BB yet is bakery/dessert/yogurt vapes. At the moment I only have non-creamy fruit and menthols in there. But I hear it's very good for the bakeries too.
> In my experience so far (and I'm gonna get rocks thrown at me for saying this, but) the BB surpasses the Skyline in the flavour department. For me, anyway.



Funny thing you would mention that. As an owner of an authentic skyline and a clone BB, I sometimes find the skyline lacking what the BB is putting out... but the same also applies vice versa. I've put it down to the type of juice working with the build and wicking. Skyline is killing it on menthols, Exocet is untouchable for candy and fruits, insider is making bakery a rediscovered goldmine of flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (23/7/17)

@Amir i used kanthal around a 2/2.5 mm rod, to keep the resistance nice and high and run it at 20 watts. Nice long pulls


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

Vape_r said:


> @Amir i used kanthal around a 2/2.5 mm rod, to keep the resistance nice and high and run it at 20 watts. Nice long pulls



Thank you... will give it a bash when it arrives. (The kayfun not the kanthal... I already have kanthal )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (24/7/17)

Vape mail








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/7/17)

Got my package from the US of A

And yes that is indeed Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve Honey Cream.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (24/7/17)

@CMMACKEM damn that's not fair, I've been looking for that juice everywhere


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/7/17)

Vape_r said:


> @CMMACKEM damn that's not fair, I've been looking for that juice everywhere



I think GR Honey Cream is new. Creme da le creme is the old one. Trying to get my hands on it.


----------



## Vape_r (24/7/17)

@CMMACKEM yeah but they don't have stock of the honey cream anywhere here in SA


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/7/17)

Vape_r said:


> @CMMACKEM yeah but they don't have stock of the honey cream anywhere here in SA



Yeah that's right. Amazing stuff this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/17)

BB Mail Baby! RPG, Panels and Leather cover!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/17)

And then the most EPIC Vape Mail ever! My custom made Meraki V2 has arrived!  I have to go out now but will play and photograph lots more when I get home later tonight!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## DaveH (25/7/17)

Nice box 
I'm sure you are just buying stuff for the nice wooden boxes. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DaveH (25/7/17)

Vape mail from the Vape Guy.

My (2) HE Coppervape Skyline clones 
Plus (2) bubble glass and some (2) extra airdiscs. The juice was a gift.




And the colours match. 


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## skola (25/7/17)

Vape_r said:


> @CMMACKEM yeah but they don't have stock of the honey cream anywhere here in SA


https://www.vapejunction.co.za/coll.../phillip-rocke-grand-reserve-honey-cream-60ml

These okes had...


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/7/17)

Another 2 x Odis TI Flows for BBs !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/7/17)

Odis O - Atty V2 22mm Atty for Squonking !!!

This looks like it is going to be a real winner.

Have a look at the concave deck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## VapeSnow (25/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Odis V2 22mm Atty for Squonking !!!
> 
> This looks like it is going to be a real winner.
> 
> ...



Awesome mine will be here Friday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (25/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Another 2 x Odis TI Flows for BBs !!!
> 
> View attachment 102299



Hey @SAVapeGear; how would I go about getting a Odis TI flow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Another 2 x Odis TI Flows for BBs !!!
> 
> View attachment 102299



Please let me know how you find the flow. I value your opinion especially with this type of design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/7/17)

Amir said:


> Please let me know how you find the flow. I value your opinion especially with this type of design
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is very nice,a little warmer than exocet,airflow more or less the same.And very flavorful


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> It is very nice,a little warmer than exocet,airflow more or less the same.And very flavorful



Sounds like a winner. No issues with fussy o-rings and jumping ohms? What's the coil ID max and what are you running in yours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/7/17)

Amir said:


> Sounds like a winner. No issues with fussy o-rings and jumping ohms? What's the coil ID max and what are you running in yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can even go 3.5mm,But that was too hot.So I went down to 2.5mm.


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> You can even go 3.5mm,But that was too hot.So I went down to 2.5mm.



2.5 seems to by my sweet spot with these tiny chambers. Gives a nice, even, smooth vape with long slow inhales. Oh my I need to go have a vape right now. All this talk is making me... lus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/17)

Vape Guy Vape Mail Baby!

Two tanks to test... the Ello Tank and the Billow 2.5. A 810 to 510 adaptor to try and a packet of Streaky Cotton to test!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/17)

German Engineered Vape Mail. Tired of crap wire cutters and cheap screwdrivers... decided to take @johan's advice and invest in some decent tools.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (26/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Guy Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Two tanks to test... the Ello Tank and the Billow 2.5. A 810 to 510 adaptor to try and a packet of Streaky Cotton to test!
> View attachment 102369


First cotton I get absolutely no cotton taste from the first toots. Wicks perfectly too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

Andre said:


> First cotton I get absolutely no cotton taste from the first toots. Wicks perfectly too.



Mine is coming in today and I'm hoping it's as good as everyone says it is because I like change and I'm with the bacon for too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (26/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> German Engineered Vape Mail. Tired of crap wire cutters and cheap screwdrivers... decided to take @johan's advice and invest in some decent tools.
> View attachment 102370
> View attachment 102371
> View attachment 102372



I use a pair of knipex side cutters every day, had them for 6 years and they are still going strong. You just can't get better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/17)

RayDeny said:


> I use a pair of knipex side cutters every day, had them for 6 years and they are still going strong. You just can't get better.



Thanks @RayDeny! I have realised that anything made in Germany tends to be high quality albeit a dash on the expensive side but at the end of the day I think it will work out cheaper in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

Combined vape mail from the Sirs and the Vape Guy ( @BumbleBee you rockstar). I feel like I can't say more without getting you into trouble. 

Spare Exocet and bottles for upcoming 2 month journey, spare skyclone and some new streaky cotton that I've been hearing wonderful things about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Bizkuit (26/7/17)

Vape pick up from @skola 
Thanks guy always a pleasure to deal with you.

Serpent SMM

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## VapeDude (26/7/17)

Apex and Jollies both good. YUM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/17)

EVL Reaper Mail! New decks for my EVL Reapers! And a Titanium Drip tip as a present!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> Please let me know how you find the flow. I value your opinion especially with this type of design
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Smoky Jordan why the disagree?


----------



## Smoky Jordan (26/7/17)

Amir said:


> @Smoky Jordan why the disagree?


Sorry @Amir done in error and fixed up now


----------



## johan (26/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> German Engineered Vape Mail. Tired of crap wire cutters and cheap screwdrivers... decided to take @johan's advice and invest in some decent tools.
> View attachment 102370
> View attachment 102371
> View attachment 102372



I think its time for you to start a "Rob's Screw Services" with all the screw driver you collected over the past years .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (26/7/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Sorry @Amir done in error and fixed up now



Thanks you're such a sweetheart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/17)

johan said:


> I think its time for you to start a "Rob's Screw Services" with all the screw driver you collected over the past years .



One hundred percent @johan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/17)

Some Jelly Easter Eggs!  Thanks @Vapington

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> One hundred percent @johan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think by now he has so many he could give one to each member of the forum and still have a box full left

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> German Engineered Vape Mail. Tired of crap wire cutters and cheap screwdrivers... decided to take @johan's advice and invest in some decent tools.
> View attachment 102370
> View attachment 102371
> View attachment 102372


Love those Wera's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (27/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> German Engineered Vape Mail. Tired of crap wire cutters and cheap screwdrivers... decided to take @johan's advice and invest in some decent tools.
> View attachment 102370
> View attachment 102371
> View attachment 102372


Darn! I NEED a set like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

Boxer Rader with the HG2 battery discount from Sirs:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

Billet box
Insider
Condensation plug
Halo drip tip  






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Billet box
> Insider
> Condensation plug
> Halo drip tip
> ...


How's the Halo? Such a nice looking drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> How's the Halo? Such a nice looking drip tip!


its a little bright so I can't test the glow in the dark 

does not fit 100% snug on the Reload but its good enough. if you have OCD you won't be happy. Will see how it fits on the goon. I like it though

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> its a little bright so I can't test the glow in the dark
> 
> does not fit 100% snug on the Reload but its good enough. if you have OCD you won't be happy. Will see how it fits on the goon. I like it though


Please let me know how it fits on the Goon. Post some pics if you don't mind.
I have a Goon coming in at some point and I'm thinking this will top it off nicely!

Also, enjoy the BB!


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> Please let me know how it fits on the Goon. Post some pics if you don't mind.
> I have a Goon coming in at some point and I'm thinking this will top it off nicely!
> 
> Also, enjoy the BB!


will do

Thanks


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> Please let me know how it fits on the Goon. Post some pics if you don't mind.
> I have a Goon coming in at some point and I'm thinking this will top it off nicely!
> 
> Also, enjoy the BB!


It looks very nice but quite loose. Not ideal





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> It looks very nice but quite loose. Not ideal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. It looks fantastic! But if it is loose it would drive me nuts :|


----------



## Stosta (27/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Billet box
> Insider
> Condensation plug
> Halo drip tip
> ...


Wow!!!!

I'm so jealous, I have these exact items sitting in a cart with my cursor hovering over the checkout button, but just can't do it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> I'm so jealous, I have these exact items sitting in a cart with my cursor hovering over the checkout button, but just can't do it.


DO IT  !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (27/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> DO IT  !!!!


I just spent the last 45 minutes looking at BB options... I don't know why I'm fighting it so hard!


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/7/17)

Stosta said:


> I just spent the last 45 minutes looking at BB options... I don't know why I'm fighting it so hard!



Do it!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (27/7/17)

DO IT
DO IT
DO IT
DO IT
DO IT...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (27/7/17)

Vape mail baby! From Vape Cartel. Thanx @KieranD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/17)

BB Mail Baby! Dober, Fawkes and RPG!  And the Flow arrived at last!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Mail Baby! Dober, Fawkes and RPG!  And the Flow arrived at last!
> View attachment 102540


Rob, you have a problem! ... and I have a bigger problem: not having your kind of problems! 
I'm super jelly. Those look great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It looks fantastic! But if it is loose it would drive me nuts :|


Does the tip have orings to fit into the rda?


----------



## Stosta (27/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Mail Baby! Dober, Fawkes and RPG!  And the Flow arrived at last!
> View attachment 102540


That Fawkes is gorgeous Oom! Are you going to get one of the Unicorn Poo ones next?


----------



## Christos (27/7/17)

Stosta said:


> That Fawkes is gorgeous Oom! Are you going to get one of the Unicorn Poo ones next?


Rob already has a poo.... think it's on its way to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/17)

Stosta said:


> That Fawkes is gorgeous Oom! Are you going to get one of the Unicorn Poo ones next?



Unicorn Poo is on it's way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/7/17)

Test running it will start tomorrow

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 102564
> View attachment 102565
> View attachment 102566
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing your feedback on these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/7/17)

TheV said:


> Looking forward to hearing your feedback on these



Will do so over the next weekend. I have booked myself for a stay at home in the office kind of weekend. So lots of dripping for flavour will written down and then posted early next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/7/17)

antonherbst said:


> Will do so over the next weekend. I have booked myself for a stay at home in the office kind of weekend. So lots of dripping for flavour will written down and then posted early next week


Sounds like a great idea. I'll keep an eye out for that next week.


----------



## Raindance (28/7/17)

First mod for the year and another new-year resolution down the drain. Thanks @BigGuy, I dont know how you make a profit practically giving DNA mods away at that price. I'm shurely not complaining, an hour in and this little mod is turning my perceptions and expectations upside down. The Chthuhlu?? MTL RTA seems great as well.



Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz (28/7/17)

Finally got me one! DIGIFLAVOR Rip Trippers PHARAOH. me likey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/7/17)

WICKED.....totally wicked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (28/7/17)

WARMACHINE said:


> WICKED.....totally wicked
> 
> View attachment 102653



Love this stuff man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (28/7/17)

Got this delivered about 2hours ago,can you believe it? Thanks @Vapourized

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/7/17)

Decided to spoil myself today and purchase my first tube mech and a beautiful Reload V1.5 RDA in the heat treated titanium finish

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905 (29/7/17)

Late night delivery last night! Love it!At the price point,nothing really to compare to this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (29/7/17)

It is a good Saturday morning!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (29/7/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Decided to spoil myself today and purchase my first tube mech and a beautiful Reload V1.5 RDA in the heat treated titanium finish
> View attachment 102664
> View attachment 102665


Awesome mod right?? Haha i have my goon on my elite and its soooo good. Hows the reload rda? Love that colours






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/7/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Awesome mod right?? Haha i have my goon on my elite and its soooo good. Hows the reload rda? Love that colours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reload is a flavor machine, @KZOR wasn't joking about it being as good as a Hadaly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/7/17)

Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for the juices and the coil mat.
@method1 looking forward to your new juices.

And finally my billet latest boxes have arrived!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## method1 (29/7/17)

wow @Christos - that's a helluva billet collection!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/7/17)

Christos said:


> Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for the juices and the coil mat.
> @method1 looking forward to your new juices.
> 
> And finally my billet latest boxes have arrived!
> ...


Sooooooo much jealousy


----------



## Comrad Juju (31/7/17)

Vape mail 

Vikset top caps for Hussar RDTA and skyline disk










And as a late addition some Dee design beauty rings





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (31/7/17)

Raindance said:


> First mod for the year and another new-year resolution down the drain. Thanks @BigGuy, I dont know how you make a profit practically giving DNA mods away at that price. I'm shurely not complaining, an hour in and this little mod is turning my perceptions and expectations upside down. The Chthuhlu?? MTL RTA seems great as well.
> View attachment 102578
> 
> 
> Regards


Would love to hear if you manage to use it without it dumping on you all the time, and how you achieved it!

I love the flavour of this tank, but it was retired after it leaked on me for the 20th time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/17)

VApe Mail Baby! 

Vapor Giant Medium arrived from Germany! And some German Wire cutters.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/17)

Vape Mail from @Throat Punch Baby! The Reload RTA... I have had a lot of advice to test this RTA so when they came into stock Boom! Jake very kindly did his favorite build in it for me and it's a set of dual fused claptons - 36ga gasPhase NiCr80 over 2 x Anarchist 26ga cores. I just love this kind of attention from a Vendor... he cares. Beautifully packaged and the little sticker and then a surprise neat cotton cutting goodie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (31/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from @Throat Punch Baby! The Reload RTA... I have had a lot of advice to test this RTA so when they came into stock Boom! Jake very kindly did his favorite build in it for me and it's a set of dual fused claptons - 36ga gasPhase NiCr80 over 2 x Anarchist 26ga cores. I just love this kind of attention from a Vendor... he cares. Beautifully packaged and the little sticker and then a surprise neat cotton cutting goodie!
> View attachment 102852
> 
> View attachment 102853
> ...


That is awesome! 
I'm itching to get a Reload... Please let there be a special at Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throat Punch (31/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from @Throat Punch Baby! The Reload RTA... I have had a lot of advice to test this RTA so when they came into stock Boom! Jake very kindly did his favorite build in it for me and it's a set of dual fused claptons - 36ga gasPhase NiCr80 over 2 x Anarchist 26ga cores. I just love this kind of attention from a Vendor... he cares. Beautifully packaged and the little sticker and then a surprise neat cotton cutting goodie!
> View attachment 102852
> 
> View attachment 102853
> ...



Awesome Rob, and to you for the support. Enjoy it and let us know how she vapes!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (31/7/17)

Wanted this mod for a while after seein @KZOR review it and the main man @BumbleBee ordered this one jus for me thanks bud ur service is top!! And let's try some new cotton

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Deckie (31/7/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Wanted this mod for a while after seein @KZOR review it and the main man @BumbleBee ordered this one jus for me thanks bud ur service is top!! And let's try some new cotton
> 
> View attachment 102876


Nice mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Wanted this mod for a while after seein @KZOR review it and the main man @BumbleBee ordered this one jus for me thanks bud ur service is top!! And let's try some new cotton
> 
> View attachment 102876


Please let us know how that cotton wicks compared to CBv2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/17)

Tested more than a few Wicking materials... ran out of my first test packet of Royal Wicks and finally restocked! Royal Wicks should start appearing in Vape Stores in the not too distant future!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (31/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from @Throat Punch Baby! The Reload RTA... I have had a lot of advice to test this RTA so when they came into stock Boom! Jake very kindly did his favorite build in it for me and it's a set of dual fused claptons - 36ga gasPhase NiCr80 over 2 x Anarchist 26ga cores. I just love this kind of attention from a Vendor... he cares. Beautifully packaged and the little sticker and then a surprise neat cotton cutting goodie!
> View attachment 102852
> 
> View attachment 102853
> ...



The most outstanding dual coil RTA by far in my personal opinion... and arguably the best vendor too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/7/17)

Amir said:


> The most outstanding dual coil RTA by far in my personal opinion... and arguably the best vendor too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agree. Both the Reload and @Throat Punch kick ass

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (31/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Completely agree. Both the Reload and @Throat Punch kick ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Jake is a king man. He got too much passion and enthusiasm for his work. I love people like that. Not just vapers but anyone in any field who got that drive and hunger and eagerness to help, to assist, to teach. That fire is hard to find these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/7/17)

Amir said:


> Jake is a king man. He got too much passion and enthusiasm for his work. I love people like that. Not just vapers but anyone in any field who got that drive and hunger and eagerness to help, to assist, to teach. That fire is hard to find these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/17)

Amir said:


> The most outstanding dual coil RTA by far in my personal opinion... and arguably the best vendor too



No argument on the Vendor... will make a call on the flavour in a day or two... I have a feeling it would prefer a non-menthol juice... but let's see how we go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Amir (31/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> No argument on the Vendor... will make a call on the flavour in a day or two... I have a feeling it would prefer a non-menthol juice... but let's see how we go.



It does really well with bakery... especially warm bakery stuff like let's say Jam monster or similar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dismissal (1/8/17)

Njummy!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/8/17)

SQRT Bearded Skull Limited Edition !!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## Andre (1/8/17)

BB (thanks to @Rob Fisher), Flow and O-Atty V2!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## DizZa (1/8/17)

This stuff is amazing!!!! Great sauce @Rooigevaar!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava (1/8/17)

DizZa said:


> This stuff is amazing!!!! Great sauce @Rooigevaar!!
> 
> View attachment 102976



Agree 100%. Where did you get the big bottles from?


----------



## Jp1905 (2/8/17)

Thank you @Vape Empire this juice is awesome,the Strawberry Allstar is something for the books!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> SQRT Bearded Skull Limited Edition !!!
> 
> View attachment 102899
> 
> ...


Epic!

I don't LOVE the way it tapers towards the bottom of the mod, but that is something really cool! What is it made out of?


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Epic!
> 
> I don't LOVE the way it tapers towards the bottom of the mod, but that is something really cool! What is it made out of?


It is some 3D printed material with Beryllium contacts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (2/8/17)

Ohhh shiny!









Thanks @Throat Punch

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (2/8/17)

Andre said:


> BB (thanks to @Rob Fisher), Flow and O-Atty V2!


@Andre, I think you are sorted. Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (2/8/17)

Andre said:


> BB (thanks to @Rob Fisher), Flow and O-Atty V2!


Ok would like you opinion on the clone vs authentic. 
Aaaaaaand dibs on the clone if you get rid of it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> SQRT Bearded Skull Limited Edition !!!
> 
> View attachment 102899
> 
> ...



Absolutely stunning man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

TheV said:


> Ohhh shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting myself here because I was too busy to thank @Throat Punch properly yesterday.
As I'm sure most of you are aware this guy is awesome!
His service is both very professional and personal at the same time.
I had a nice chat with him before placing my order and he was more than willing to answer any of my questions and even make some special provisions for me if needed.
In an industry where we have so many different suppliers I can tell you now that service is everything.
@Throat Punch, you have gained a loyal customer in me. Keep on being awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/17)

My long awaited CLZ-X has arrived from Helsinki!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF (3/8/17)

2hrs and I still don't know what this thing looks like. 
Didn't there used to be some kind of fine system 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash (3/8/17)

GregF said:


> 2hrs and I still don't know what this thing looks like.
> Didn't there used to be some kind of fine system
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



If you were asking about @Rob Fisher post then the unboxing was done here

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/clz-x-dna75c-mod.t39853/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

A gold Reload RTA for a friend:









My first DIY starter kit:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF (3/8/17)

Ash said:


> If you were asking about @Rob Fisher post then the unboxing was done here
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/clz-x-dna75c-mod.t39853/


Aaaa I was on Tapatalk and just saw this vapemail thread.
Ok apologies then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono (3/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> My long awaited CLZ-X has arrived from Helsinki!
> View attachment 103117



I had a feel and vaped on Takies and wow if I ever had to decide on a HE all over again this would thus far be my first choice, it feels amazing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (3/8/17)

The Reload RTA needed to be treated to some nice wire:





The guy at Vaper's Corner was super friendly. Very interested in the RTA. Did a mean build for me and I can now see why people are raving about this tank!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (3/8/17)

Finally got my MMM ReUP and Gambit! Thanks

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Ash

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  Chicken Dinner coils from @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash (4/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Ash
> View attachment 103175



Let me know how it vapes...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (4/8/17)

Hi @Rob Fisher - Please confirm if those are NI80 or 316L Coils - Thank You.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - Please confirm if those are NI80 or 316L Coils - Thank You.



All Ni80 @Max


----------



## Max (4/8/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 
OK these battery wraps are now under control!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

FedEx just left and there was my long awaited Billet Box Unicorn Poo, another Odis Flow, A Victor Gonzalves Mod, Wayneo REO Woodvil and some cup holders for BB's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos (4/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> FedEx just left and there was my long awaited Billet Box Unicorn Poo, another Odis Flow, A Victor Gonzalves Mod, Wayneo REO Woodvil and some cup holders for BB's!
> View attachment 103276
> ...



So much win right here! *yes I clicked 3 times. .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> FedEx just left and there was my long awaited Billet Box Unicorn Poo, another Odis Flow, A Victor Gonzalves Mod, Wayneo REO Woodvil and some cup holders for BB's!
> View attachment 103276
> ...



Nice uncle @Rob Fisher , some nice gear there. Im starting to worry a bit for you though Uncle cause starting to cross the Horder line threshold

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Petrus (4/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> FedEx just left and there was my long awaited Billet Box Unicorn Poo, another Odis Flow, A Victor Gonzalves Mod, Wayneo REO Woodvil and some cup holders for BB's!
> View attachment 103276
> ...


@Rob Fisher, I am speechless. Just damn brilliant, beautiful, awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava (4/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> FedEx just left and there was my long awaited Billet Box Unicorn Poo, another Odis Flow, A Victor Gonzalves Mod, Wayneo REO Woodvil and some cup holders for BB's!
> View attachment 103276
> ...



Where do you get these cupholders from?
Good looking mods there!


----------



## Silver (4/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Chicken Dinner coils from @RiaanRed
> View attachment 103210
> View attachment 103211



Lol @Rob Fisher , did you buy all Riaan's stock? 
Thats coils for days and days!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice uncle @Rob Fisher , some nice gear there. Im starting to worry a bit for you though Uncle cause starting to cross the Horder line threshold



Will be starting a sale next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , did you buy all Riaan's stock?
> Thats coils for days and days!!



I need them Hi Ho @Silver! I can't bear the thought of running out of anything... yes it's a mental issue and I do need a little help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> OK these battery wraps are now under control!
> View attachment 103275



This is great @Rob Fisher , i have one choc battery in a married set of three for the Rx200 that needs wrapping. I think i should investigate this or just send it to you for wrapping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/17)

Flava said:


> Where do you get these cupholders from?
> Good looking mods there!



http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2200.htm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> FedEx just left and there was my long awaited Billet Box Unicorn Poo, another Odis Flow, A Victor Gonzalves Mod, Wayneo REO Woodvil and some cup holders for BB's!
> View attachment 103276
> ...



@Rob Fisher , the purple poo is gorgeous!
Damn, all these colours are just so nice, i dont know what the best colour is. They all have a charm to them.

By the way, do those cupholders also fit the Reo Grand or are they too small for the Reo?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , the purple poo is gorgeous!
> Damn, all these colours are just so nice, i dont know what the best colour is. They all have a charm to them.
> 
> By the way, do those cupholders also fit the Reo Grand or are they too small for the Reo?



Too small for the REO... but they do make them for the REO. And just a note... they only fit the BB's with standard panels and not the fancy ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I need them Hi Ho @Silver! I can't bear the thought of running out of anything... yes it's a mental issue and I do need a little help.



A little? The modesty continues...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (5/8/17)

@Silver and @Rob Fisher a hairdryer works 100% if you were wondering

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (5/8/17)

@Christos , I was looking at that heat gun and was thinking : Is @Rob Fisher going to grab the batteries with a long nose over the contacts to avoid burns, but then what about a dead short.....Battery safety

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/17)

Christos said:


> @Silver and @Rob Fisher a hairdryer works 100% if you were wondering



@Christos yes it does... however... I have some indestructible battery wraps coming in to test that prefers a heat gun to a hair dryer. 

And plus it's another tool for my cave and plus eBucks baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (5/8/17)

Petrus said:


> @Christos , I was looking at that heat gun and was thinking : Is @Rob Fisher going to grab the batteries with a long nose over the contacts to avoid burns, but then what about a dead short.....Battery safety


The heat gun should have a less intense air setting so it won't blow the insulated to the lost corners of your work space

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/17)

Christos said:


> The heat gun should have a less intense air setting so it won't blow the insulated to the lost corners of your work space



The insulators I got have sticky backing... I will never find the lost insulators I have lost in the past... the sticky backing insulators are the way forward.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The insulators I got have sticky backing... I will never find the lost insulators I have lost in the past... the sticky backing insulators are the way forward.


@Rob Fisher is at Umhlanga Beach today with a Battery Wrap Kiosk if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (5/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher is at Umhlanga Beach today with a Battery Wrap Kiosk if anyone is interested.


What's the trading hours? I can be there by 6:30pm traffic allowing. ..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (5/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher is at Umhlanga Beach today with a Battery Wrap Kiosk if anyone is interested.



Lol @SAVapeGear 

RobFisherBatteryWrapper.com

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (5/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Christos yes it does... however... I have some indestructible battery wraps coming in to test that prefers a heat gun to a hair dryer.
> 
> And plus it's another tool for my cave and plus eBucks baby!



Where did you buy the wraps Uncle Rob?


----------



## Alex (5/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> OK these battery wraps are now under control!
> View attachment 103275



Hey , I have that exact heatgun, just remember to always set it base down when using @Rob Fisher. Never place it on it's side while it's hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (5/8/17)

@Alex, back to the heatgun issue, I bought HRH this cool hairdryer to make up for my vape mail, and start to wrap my batteries, long story short, I hold my hand to close to the hair dryer and it stopped dead......morsdood.....stukkend, and I had to replace it. What is moral of the story? Stick to mechs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/17)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy the wraps Uncle Rob?



@zadiac it's a new company sending them to me for review... if they all they say it's cracked up to be I'm sure one of the vendors will stock them. They will only supply bulk stock to vendors and won't be selling direct. Let's see if they rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @zadiac it's a new company sending them to me for review... if they all they say it's cracked up to be I'm sure one of the vendors will stock them. They will only supply bulk stock to vendors and won't be selling direct. Let's see if they rock!



Awesome. Thanks Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The Gambit BF RDA from KDZ!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Max (7/8/17)

Max said:


> @Heaven Gifts
> 
> 
> Received Today - DHL - Awesome
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (7/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Gambit BF RDA from KDZ!
> View attachment 103511



Mine is still with the SA PO and it's driving me mad!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/17)

RayDeny said:


> Mine is still with the SA PO and it's driving me mad!!



Now that is a bummer!


----------



## Petrus (7/8/17)

RayDeny said:


> Mine is still with the SA PO and it's driving me mad!!


How long?


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/8/17)

Petrus said:


> How long?


You still waiting for your mod @Petrus ?


----------



## antonherbst (7/8/17)

Clone dripper. Lets see how



it performs.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus (8/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> You still waiting for your mod @Petrus ?


Jip, unfortunately it is a SAPO thing again. The modder only uses Royal Mail.


----------



## RayDeny (8/8/17)

Petrus said:


> How long?


Got to JHB on the 25th July, will be calling cape mail this morning.


----------



## Tisha (8/8/17)

Thanks @BumbleBee not Vapemail visit his shop today bought a lot of goodies nice chat and love my new device and yes its not turqoise...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Chris du Toit (8/8/17)

Shot @Zeki Hilmi for the Pulse 24!!! Got a pair of SS fused claptons waiting to be vaped on the boxer squonk mod!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (8/8/17)

Always a pleasure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/17)

Tisha said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee not Vapemail visit his shop today bought a lot of goodies nice chat and love my new device and yes its not turqoise...
> 
> View attachment 103686


It was a really nice surprise to see you guys here in the bush end of the country 

Enjoy your break, and the goodies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (11/8/17)

Getting low on my ADV,stocks now replenished.I'm going to check with Mr Foosher - @Rob Fisher cause that pad of material to the right looks a bit suspect for using as a wick

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (11/8/17)

Genosmate said:


> Getting low on my ADV,stocks now replenished.I'm going to check with Mr Foosher - @Rob Fisher cause that pad of material to the right looks a bit suspect for using as a wick
> View attachment 103901


Royal pad?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (11/8/17)

Thank you @Throat Punch !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/8/17)

Christos said:


> Thank you @Throat Punch !
> View attachment 103953


Bloody hell @Christos you are going to coil yourself to death with all that wire.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (11/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Bloody hell @Christos you are going to coil yourself to death with all that wire.


Not really unfortunately!
You know how it goes, wire is so hard to come by these days that if you find it you take it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (11/8/17)

Not really vape mail,more like vape collection,new tips for the Goon from Mr Twisted Tips.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/8/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Not really vape mail,more like vape collection,new tips for the Goon from Mr Twisted Tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those Mr twisted tips from @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (11/8/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Where did you get those Mr twisted tips from @Jp1905



Its a local here from Brackenfell that turns them,Juicy Joes stocks them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/8/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Its a local here from Brackenfell that turns them,Juicy Joes stocks them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks for the reply


----------



## Silver (11/8/17)

Today was a momentous day in an otherwise extremely busy past few weeks

I got my own Billet Box!!! A few months in the making...

Silver with Black panels. She is gorgeous!

A BIG thank you to skipper @Rob Fisher who kindly assisted in getting this masterpiece for me. He got it in Durban yesterday and today it was in JHB and tonight in my hand. Can't believe it. 






Thank you Rob!!!! You are a star and a champion. 

Will post more about my first vape in the Billet Box thread

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 15


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (11/8/17)

Silver said:


> Today was a momentous day in an otherwise extremely busy past few weeks
> 
> I got my own Billet Box!!! A few months in the making...
> 
> ...



Awesome! Please keep me posted @Silver - I'm just waiting for payday to start my billet box mission!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/8/17)

Silver said:


> Today was a momentous day in an otherwise extremely busy past few weeks
> 
> I got my own Billet Box!!! A few months in the making...
> 
> ...


Awesome @Silver be careful of that rabbit hole now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV (11/8/17)

Silver said:


> Today was a momentous day in an otherwise extremely busy past few weeks
> 
> I got my own Billet Box!!! A few months in the making...
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Silver! I look forward to reading all about it in the Billet Box thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (11/8/17)

Christos said:


> Thank you @Throat Punch !
> View attachment 103953



Tip for the shears... put your fingertips and pressure on the outside of the blades when trimming and not on the plastic handle. This makes precision trimming easier and more efficient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (11/8/17)

Silver said:


> Today was a momentous day in an otherwise extremely busy past few weeks
> 
> I got my own Billet Box!!! A few months in the making...
> 
> ...


Under threat of creating the dreaded @silvers BB experience thread you finally got one! Congrats!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Po7713 (12/8/17)

Finally got my hands on a authentic Recoil today, flavour is amazing. Where has this been all my life





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## KZOR (12/8/17)

Christos said:


> Thank you


Got my spool yesterday but it is almost finished already. 
Had a very productive detention duty session this morning.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (12/8/17)

Wife sent me a toy all the way from SA to KSA to keep me occupied in my down time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (13/8/17)

KZOR said:


> Got my spool yesterday but it is almost finished already.
> Had a very productive detention duty session this morning.
> View attachment 104050


You don't mess around @KZOR. My little stash for the next few days... 

Why do you leave the twists in your wire? 
You can easily remove them by setting the daedalus to spin in the opposite direction while holding the other end with pliers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (13/8/17)

Amir said:


> Wife sent me a toy all the way from SA to KSA to keep me occupied in my down time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say marry that girl, but you're already a step ahead 
Loving the color. It looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (13/8/17)

Christos said:


> Why do you leave the twists in your wire?


I find that first cutting them into shorter pieces and then only untwisting them before i use them the ends are secured better (38ga does not unravel) and the twists are removed more evenly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (13/8/17)

TheV said:


> I'd say marry that girl, but you're already a step ahead
> Loving the color. It looks awesome!



Thanx man... oh by the way... she married me not the other way around (don't tell her I said that). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Odis in Canada! The shit bag of Odis Ti Flo's mostly coloured Titanium versions! World Firsts for SA!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Christos (14/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Odis in Canada! The shit bag of Odis Ti Flo's mostly coloured Titanium versions! World Firsts for SA!
> View attachment 104166
> View attachment 104167

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

DNA 60 Nugget and Silver BB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (14/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> DNA 60 Nugget and Silver BB!
> View attachment 104168


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Trillium Tank from Eden!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (15/8/17)

Nugget and purple and golden flows!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/17)

Nugget BB and Flows !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/17)

XXX Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (15/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> XXX Mail Baby!
> View attachment 104304



3 Years later, rob still orders the same juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> XXX Mail Baby!
> View attachment 104304


Again.Just enough to refill all devices once.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (15/8/17)

This is really epic vape mail

@Christos and @SAVapeGear - how come you guys got multiple flows?
Eh?
For different builds? Or different Billet Boxes?
I thought they were for the Nugget and you have only one Nugget?


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/17)

Silver said:


> This is really epic vape mail
> 
> @Christos and @SAVapeGear - how come you guys got multiple flows?
> Eh?
> ...


For Different Billet Boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (15/8/17)

Silver said:


> This is really epic vape mail
> 
> @Christos and @SAVapeGear - how come you guys got multiple flows?
> Eh?
> ...


The gold flow is for the nugget.
The first purple flow is for my poo and the other purple is for the rpg. Now all my BB's have flows!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

ADV Chocmint Shake!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> ADV Chocmint Shake!


I really to try that

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I really to try that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Do yourself a favor. This stuff is FANTASTIC. I've only seen positive reviews and it really is well deserved:





I've just had a quick taster but I'm already loving it

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (15/8/17)

2nd delivery for the day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/8/17)

Christos said:


> 2nd delivery for the day!
> View attachment 104344


what is it with you and bulk items  I thought the wire was bad, how much wick can one person go through

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> what is it with you and bulk items  I thought the wire was bad, how much wick can one person go through


I have more of it stuck at SAPO at the moment... I tried it and liked it so now I have to stock up on it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/8/17)

Christos said:


> I have more of it stuck at SAPO at the moment... I tried it and liked it so now I have to stock up on it


more...... no man - you are using it to wick you atties right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (15/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> more...... no man - you are using it to wick you atties right?


Also the softest cotton for tampons 

On a serious note yes for atties only.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

Odis Flow in my hands. Thank you @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (16/8/17)

Ooh - that is very nice @Andre 

I would love to hear your impressions after you've had some time with it


----------



## shaheed (16/8/17)

Some pick up mail. Bellus b2





Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh - that is very nice @Andre
> 
> I would love to hear your impressions after you've had some time with it


Oh, this is my second one @Silver. Great flavour, smooth draw. A little bit more difficult to build and put together in the Boro tank than the Exo, but otherwise they are more or less on par for me. That is compared to a SXK Exo.


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

Just received my Reload RTA!!
Does anyone know how to check for authenticity?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Just received my Reload RTA!!
> Does anyone know how to check for authenticity?


if its from @Throat Punch I would not be concerned

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> if its from @Throat Punch I would not be concerned


Yep, from throat punch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Yep, from throat punch.



Then you can rest assured it is authentic! Throat Punch only do authentics!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then you can rest assured it is authentic! Throat Punch only do authentics!


Agreed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

Anyone who has the reload, do you see any swirl/machining marks in the crevices on the top cap?

I haven't used the tank yet, just got it now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Anyone who has the reload, do you see any swirl/machining marks in the crevices on the top cap?
> 
> I haven't used the tank yet, just got it now...



Clone ?... can't remember the reviewers name but he mentioned that when he reviewed the clone reload


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Anyone who has the reload, do you see any swirl/machining marks in the crevices on the top cap?
> 
> I haven't used the tank yet, just got it now...


Mine. For reference

Cant get the pic any better. Sorry









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Anyone who has the reload, do you see any swirl/machining marks in the crevices on the top cap?
> 
> I haven't used the tank yet, just got it now...



Yes if I look under my magnified light I can see Swirls marks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Anyone who has the reload, do you see any swirl/machining marks in the crevices on the top cap?
> 
> I haven't used the tank yet, just got it now...


Same swirling on mine:





Either @Throat Punch sold us all clones!!! ... or you have nothing to be worried about 
(This is a joke ... he would never do that to us. He loves us too much!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (17/8/17)

They all the same and they are authentic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to throw in a build

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Thanks guys! Can't wait to throw in a build


Just be careful of the swirls

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

LOL, I just wanted to clear the air - based on reviews, local and international, the Reload has "flawless" machining while the clones had slight imperfections here and there... So when I saw the swirl marks, alarm bells started ringing and hence me asking you guys if it was normal.


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> LOL, I just wanted to clear the air - based on reviews, local and international, the Reload has "flawless" machining while the clones had slight imperfections here and there... So when I saw the swirl marks, alarm bells started ringing and hence me asking you guys if it was normal.


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> LOL, I just wanted to clear the air - based on reviews, local and international, the Reload has "flawless" machining while the clones had slight imperfections here and there... So when I saw the swirl marks, alarm bells started ringing and hence me asking you guys if it was normal.


Legitimate concern when spending this much on a tank.
The clone reviews that I've seen have come in very different boxes and the build deck is also not proper gold plated. Its more brownish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/8/17)

Those "swirl" marks are made by the tool. It does not matter how fine you set the cut and at what speed you do it, it shows up. You need to polish it to get it out and thats a tiny space. The way to tell if its great machining or not is to feel for ridges and steps with your thumb nail. I will almost guarantee that even though you see it you won't be able to feel it.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## shaun2707 (17/8/17)

Thank you @Throatpunch- super stoked to receive my Dead Rabbit RDA this morning.... Stig approved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (17/8/17)

Liked the little Lavabox so much, got another. Not for myself though, for me daughter. Thanks @Sir Vape, great service and awesome price as usual.


Now she has her own DNA. Well it seems to run in the family...

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Throat Punch (18/8/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Thank you @Throatpunch- super stoked to receive my Dead Rabbit RDA this morning.... Stig approved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are more than welcome. Hope you enjoy the new atty.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Vapor Giant special gold and grey edition. In Taste in Germany has to be one of the most efficient vape stores on the planet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/8/17)

@throatpunch @sirvape 
Thank you to both vendors for making this possible. Oh and thanx for the atty stand that came with the reload its really something special to do.

Its so nice to get this kind of service... money well spend.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Rafique (18/8/17)

That dna 75c. Can't wait for someone to bring in the paranormal. I prefer that one for the battery configuration

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/8/17)

Rafique said:


> That dna 75c. Can't wait for someone to bring in the paranormal. I prefer that one for the battery configuration


Yeah true but i have always been a big therion fan. Now i can save for the paranormal and the therion 166c lol...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> @throatpunch @sirvape
> Thank you to both vendors for making this possible. Oh and thanx for the atty stand that came with the reload its really something special to do.
> 
> Its so nice to get this kind of service... money well spend.
> ...


Beautiful setup dude! I'm super jelly. Can't wait to get a Therion 75C!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/8/17)

What could this be?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> What could this be?



10 Minute rule enforced... open and take pics now to avoid fines!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/8/17)

From right to left.

Okami Brand Special Reserve Dolce and Guava x2 120ml
Okami Brand Special Reserve Lauren Lychee x1 120ml

X1 Ruby Crew Blue Slushie 120ml
X1 Lane Cove Vapor Helem 120ml
X1 Lane Cove Vapor Myer 120ml
X3 Anml Looper 120ml
X2 OKAMI BRAND Twerps 60ml
X1 OKAMI BRAND Orenji 60ml
X1 Okami Brand Lit Mango 30ml
X1 Okami Brand Lit Melon 30ml
X1 7Daze Reds Iced 60ml
X1 7Daze Reds 60ml
X1 7Daze Magnetic Rocks 60ml
X1 7Daze Magnetic Dust 60ml
X1 7Daze Magnetic Worm 60ml
X2 Ripe Vapes Pear Almond 60ml

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## RayDeny (18/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> From right to left.
> 
> Okami Brand Special Reserve Dolce and Guava x2 120ml
> Okami Brand Special Reserve Lauren Lychee x1 120ml
> ...




Oh that looper is so yum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (18/8/17)

Absolutely Awesome @CMMACKEM - never seen any one do Jooses quite the same way as you do - apart from @Rob Fisher 's XXX - Frikken Amazing


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/8/17)

Max said:


> Absolutely Awesome @CMMACKEM - never seen any one do Jooses quite the same way as you do - apart from @Rob Fisher 's XXX - Frikken Amazing



Bro it is now becoming silly. As of today I have the equivalent of over x100 30mls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Bro it is now becoming silly. As of today I have the equivalent of over x100 30mls


That is a problem worth having!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (18/8/17)

@CMMACKEM - that is over 3 Litres of Joose - 1 x 2litre Milk Bottle and 1 x 1litre Coke Bottle full of Joose - to fill your Tanks/Drippers at one eye dropper tube at a time - that is Awesome - Well Done - I've got practically the same thing going on with all the DIY stuff here - and I'm loving it


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/8/17)

Molly Squonker !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (18/8/17)

Stellar service from Noonclouds. Thank you @Morne and @Alice.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## tool (21/8/17)

My new "out and about with my children" mod. Some activities -like playing and jumpig around with kids- aren't made for carrying a mod like BB or a tank on a mod, they are just too big for this. The Mi One is a hell of a mod, tiny, gives a kickin' vape, M2L a bit on the loose side, but doable, just an all around amazing performance for its size, despite of its ugliness... I will try to wrap it in a black foil, but for now, it is like it is.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/8/17)

Rafique said:


> That dna 75c. Can't wait for someone to bring in the paranormal. I prefer that one for the battery configuration


Might be available at Vape Con

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/8/17)

Andre said:


> Stellar service from Noonclouds. Thank you @Morne and @Alice.



@Morne is a real good guy. He goes out of his way to help and after sales service is on point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (21/8/17)

tool said:


> My new "out and about with my children" mod. Some activities -like playing and jumpig around with kids- aren't made for carrying a mod like BB or a tank on a mod, they are just too big for this. The Mi One is a hell of a mod, tiny, gives a kickin' vape, M2L a bit on the loose side, but doable, just an all around amazing performance for its size, despite of its ugliness... I will try to wrap it in a black foil, but for now, it is like it is.



That's a cute lil bugger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/8/17)

tool said:


> My new "out and about with my children" mod. Some activities -like playing and jumpig around with kids- aren't made for carrying a mod like BB or a tank on a mod, they are just too big for this. The Mi One is a hell of a mod, tiny, gives a kickin' vape, M2L a bit on the loose side, but doable, just an all around amazing performance for its size, despite of its ugliness... I will try to wrap it in a black foil, but for now, it is like it is.



Thats one awesome stealth vape right there?
Where you get it from brother?


----------



## tool (21/8/17)

Yeah, it really is. I bought it at a german shop called Oxycig, got the last one in stock. It's hard to buy a Mi these days, I don't know why.


----------



## Tanja (21/8/17)

Version 1 of Vape mail from BlckVapour... The liiiiiitle order... Other one is coming tomorrow from Vape Hyper...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (21/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Version 1 of Vape mail from BlckVapour... The liiiiiitle order... Other one is coming tomorrow from Vape Hyper...
> View attachment 105051


Somebody likes custard 
I'm curious to see the rest!


----------



## Tanja (21/8/17)

TheV said:


> Somebody likes custard
> I'm curious to see the rest!


Hahahaha... 20 more concentrates, some VG and Nicotine... 
And yes! I love my custards!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (22/8/17)

Two more Coppervape Skyline clones and some wire, thanks @BumbleBee 

They left Tzaneen about 15:30 hrs (Monday) and arrived here 09:30 hrs (Tuesday) I thought that's quite good 




Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique (22/8/17)

So windy today. Look what blew my way

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

Rafique said:


> So windy today. Look what blew my way
> 
> View attachment 105151


Oh my! Where did you get that beauty? (And how much if you don't mind me asking?)
Do you have a Therion 75C? If so, how does it compare?
Looking to purchase a 75C device of sorts in the very near future (Vapecon, anyone?)


----------



## Rafique (22/8/17)

Got it from a friend.

Unfortunately this is my first dna device in a very long time. I had a dna 40 many moons ago. I never went with the therion because of the battery compartment. This one is much nicer for me.

I'm sure there will be vendors bringing them in .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

Rafique said:


> Got it from a friend.
> 
> Unfortunately this is my first dna device in a very long time. I had a dna 40 many moons ago. I never went with the therion because of the battery compartment. This one is much nicer for me.
> 
> I'm sure there will be vendors bringing them in .


Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate. Please post a couple of pics and let me know what you think of the device once you've had some time with it.
Oh and enjoy the new toys! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (22/8/17)

Rafique said:


> So windy today. Look what blew my way
> 
> View attachment 105151


Awesome buddy.... not long after my 75c haha u really wanted it neh!!

75c is strong enough... u doubt ill by the 166c ever im even vaping my goon with big ni80 coils on 70w and its good. More than i ever wanted. Enjoy the escribe there is alot to play with and customize.!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

Rafique said:


> So windy today. Look what blew my way
> 
> View attachment 105151


Oh what a sexy looking mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (22/8/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Awesome buddy.... not long after my 75c haha u really wanted it neh!!
> 
> 75c is strong enough... u doubt ill by the 166c ever im even vaping my goon with big ni80 coils on 70w and its good. More than i ever wanted. Enjoy the escribe there is alot to play with and customize.!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Couldn't wait anymore yoh, this is the only mod I wanted so bad. Came at the right time. So far I'm enjoying it. Still have to get to learn how to use escribe.

I wanted a dna for a long time.


----------



## Sheryl (22/8/17)

My packages...finally got the RDTA as suggested I like the little personalized sticker from The Flavour Mill.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (22/8/17)

Rafique said:


> So windy today. Look what blew my way
> 
> View attachment 105151



Looks like a winner. Keep me posted cause I'm on the hunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/8/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/8/17)

Best Vape mail yet 
now for a name

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 13


----------



## RayDeny (23/8/17)

Finally two months later the Gambit has arrived!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Best Vape mail yet
> now for a name
> View attachment 105296
> View attachment 105297
> ...


wow, that's really pretty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> wow, that's really pretty


Thanks

took quite a while before I pulled the trigger


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks
> 
> took quite a while before I pulled the trigger


I'm sure, that chap is quite a few moolas. At least you got a really good looking specimen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sure, that chap is quite a few moolas. At least you got a really good looking specimen


Agreed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (23/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Best Vape mail yet
> now for a name
> View attachment 105296
> View attachment 105297
> ...


I really don't want to like that mod ... but I really like that mod! 
Enjoy the new toy. And share the name when you find it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (23/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Best Vape mail yet
> now for a name
> View attachment 105296
> View attachment 105297
> ...


Oh wow... I really love the finish on that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/8/17)

TheV said:


> I really don't want to like that mod ... but I really like that mod!
> Enjoy the new toy. And share the name when you find it


OK name chosen

KAHLAN

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NielJoubert (23/8/17)

Got a nice surprise in my package i received yesterday... I bought 1 tank and @Joshua Wiemann sent me another one for FREE! What a man!

I did a post in the Sales Review section 
Linky to review








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (23/8/17)

Just thought I would post for @BioHAZarD ...
More royal wicks arrived! 
P.s the is more packed at the bottom

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Max (23/8/17)

That is so Frikken Awesome @BioHAZarD - when I started vaping - you had a pic of the Minikin V2 against the steering wheel of your BMW and it was that little chat that resulted in the V2 being 2016's Christmas Present - and now ???? - maybe here we go again - is that the Stabilized Wood one or does it have a particular code.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/8/17)

Christos said:


> Just thought I would post for @BioHAZarD ...
> More royal wicks arrived!
> P.s the is more packed at the bottom
> View attachment 105330


Haha. You gonna have some happy women in your life   

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/8/17)

Max said:


> That is so Frikken Awesome @BioHAZarD - when I started vaping - you had a pic of the Minikin V2 against the steering wheel of your BMW and it was that little chat that resulted in the V2 being 2016's Christmas Present - and now ???? - maybe here we go again - is that the Stabilized Wood one or does it have a particular code.


Thanks @Max yeah i remember that pic. Will send you a updated one with the new mod. No seperate code. Just the stabilised wood version.

Hehe. I hope the mod will also inspire you to get one  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (23/8/17)

A couple more goodies for my stash...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (23/8/17)

Tanja said:


> A couple more goodies for my stash...
> 
> View attachment 105333


Someone is going to have fun tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/8/17)

Christos said:


> Just thought I would post for @BioHAZarD ...
> More royal wicks arrived!
> P.s the is more packed at the bottom
> View attachment 105330



Where you buying from mate?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (24/8/17)

zadiac said:


> Where you buying from mate?


E-wolk in the netherlands!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Best Vape mail yet
> now for a name
> View attachment 105296
> View attachment 105297
> ...



Beautiful... nice choice of colors too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/8/17)

Got me some @smilelykumeenit coils, and boy oh boy they're good!!
Thanx brother. And well friggin done.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (24/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Got me some @smilelykumeenit coils, and boy oh boy they're good!!
> Thanx brother. And well friggin done.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx buddy for the set of coils... was really a suprise and they just came on the right time for my Skyline tomorrow. Thanx alot @smilelykumeenit for this high quality coils @GerritVisagie goon vapes great with them!.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/8/17)

5x Deesmods silk bottles
black and clear beauty rings
L'atier Molly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Max (24/8/17)

Let me support that @GerritVisagie - those coils by @smilelykumeenit are spot on Target every time I install one of them - totally totally awesome - picking up my next batch on Saturday at..............................VapeCon '17

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/8/17)

Solo RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/8/17)

VapeCon Goodies !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (26/8/17)

Haha im sure this forum is gonna be soooo busy later.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshare (26/8/17)

Thanks Jake

@Throat Punch

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (26/8/17)

Yes Yes and Yes Again - VapeCon 2017 - Awesome Awesome Awesome 
@Vapessa @KZOR @Andre

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Halfdaft (26/8/17)

Vapecon haul! What a day...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Po7713 (26/8/17)

Vapecon goodies





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Vapessa (26/8/17)

Max said:


> Yes Yes and Yes Again - VapeCon 2017 - Awesome Awesome Awesome
> @Vapessa @KZOR @Andre
> View attachment 105537



Looks like you got some really Awesome stuffs @Max - so happy for you. You must be so stoked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (26/8/17)

just some juice for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

Thank you Vapecon 2017:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## DoubleD (27/8/17)

Jakey said:


> View attachment 105548
> just some juice for me



Let us know what that Taffy is like please @Jakey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (27/8/17)

The main reason for my Vapecon Excitement, something to put my Kryten on.

Got a few other odds and ends at Vapecon too. Was an awesome day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (27/8/17)

TheV said:


> Thank you Vapecon 2017:


Dear Moderators, we need a "Seriously Jelly" button among the post rating choices. Especially on this thread.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

Raindance said:


> Dear Moderators, we need a "Seriously Jelly" button among the post rating choices. Especially on this thread.


Dude I'm telling you, I've wanted to hit a green with envy button so hard on this thread many times! 
I had a great time, enjoyed great specials, met fantastic people and somehow walked away with less of what I planned and just more of what I found. And that well within budget somehow

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (27/8/17)

DoubleD said:


> Let us know what that Taffy is like please @Jakey


will do @DoubleD . smells good. haven't yet gotten down to tasting it. have tasted the nilla though. its really good. milky, with a kind of spicy biscuit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/8/17)

Now that I've recovered mentally, physically, and lungally, here's my VapeCon splash




What an awesome day it was. 
Thanx all who made such an awesome day possible.

@Silver, open up the RSVP for 2018 thread please!
DIBS on ticket no1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Amir (27/8/17)

Jakey said:


> View attachment 105548
> just some juice for me



Who'd you get the bubba juice from? The mystery juice is my favorite juice of all time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (27/8/17)

Amir said:


> Who'd you get the bubba juice from? The mystery juice is my favorite juice of all time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@the vape industry has them. Brendz @HouseOfVape stocks it too. great prices at both!!! I was also pretty excited when I seen them available.


----------



## Po7713 (28/8/17)

Finally got my 510 connector from china took 2 months, but quality is excellent.
now just awaiting the 18650 battery sleds then off to the races to build my own Parallel mechanical box mod. I can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/8/17)

Limited Grey and Gold Edition Vapor Giant Mini V4 and Vicious Ant Duke !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/17)

The Squonker I have been waiting for! Nova Box DNA60! Boom!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/17)

An early birthday present from @Takie! 

HypnoStick Wizard Mod from Russia... the Vapor Giant special edition looks outstanding on it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Squonker I have been waiting for! Nova Box DNA60! Boom!
> View attachment 105665
> View attachment 105666
> View attachment 105667


Dibs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

Some topup concentrates to get a couple of recipes going, a bunch of battery wraps and a nice new tip for the Reload

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

TheV said:


> Some topup concentrates to get a couple of recipes going, a bunch of battery wraps and a nice new tip for the Reload



When I come to SA I will have to start a new thread just for all the vape mail that is waiting for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (28/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Limited Grey and Gold Edition Vapor Giant Mini V4 and Vicious Ant Duke !!
> 
> View attachment 105615
> 
> ...



Beautiful set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (28/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Squonker I have been waiting for! Nova Box DNA60! Boom!
> View attachment 105665
> View attachment 105666
> View attachment 105667



Interesting design and layout... how's the build quality and bottle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (28/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> An early birthday present from @Takie!
> 
> HypnoStock Wizard Mod from Russia... the Vapor Giant special edition looks outstanding on it!
> View attachment 105668
> ...



Nice looking pocket rocket kinda vibe going on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> When I come to SA I will have to start a new thread just for all the vape mail that is waiting for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait. Your orders have been piling up and up and up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

TheV said:


> I can't wait. Your orders have been piling up and up and up!



I'll have my own VapeCon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Limited Grey and Gold Edition Vapor Giant Mini V4 and Vicious Ant Duke !!
> 
> View attachment 105615
> 
> ...



Sorry but the Auditors eyes kicked in, that vapor giant is a real limited edition as i see it states you need to vape it (24/7)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/8/17)

So not in mail but pick up from a fellow farumite. @TheV was very kind to give me the following items.

Streaky cotton
3 home made coils - by himself - I would nominate him for a coil master badge knowing what i do for coils and then looking at the ones he gave me. Superb work and effort on the coils
_26x3 by 36 NI80
22 by 38 NI80 - flapton
30x3 by 38 NI80_
and the hardwicks 3some juice

Thanks for the goodies.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> Sorry but the Auditors eyes kicked in, that vapor giant is a real limited edition as i see it states you need to vape it (24/7)


It is actually number 247 of 777

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (28/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> So not in mail but pick up from a fellow farumite. @TheV was very kind to give me the following items.
> 
> Streaky cotton
> 3 home made coils - by himself - I would nominate him for a coil master badge knowing what i do for coils and then looking at the ones he gave me. Superb work and effort on the coils
> ...


An absolute pleasure @antonherbst. Glad you could pop by for the Streaky that you missed out on at Vapecon.
I hope the juice is something that you can enjoy 
As for the coils, I know you want to test out different wires so I thought you might enjoy some of my favorites

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> It is actually number 247 of 777


Even worse now it means i am picking up that you should own a casino of some sorts. 24 hours a day 7 days a week in a pitboss position of some sort.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/17)

Amir said:


> Interesting design and layout... how's the build quality and bottle?



Build quality is why I got it... and the DNA60... it's magnificent and the bottle I'm using is just perfect. I have a range of bottles to try and will go through them one by one to see which of the many choices are best. This is a Chicken Dinner Squonker!

And I have Nasty Cush Man (Mango) in the bottle... best Mango I have ever tried by a country MILE!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir (29/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Build quality is why I got it... and the DNA60... it's magnificent and the bottle I'm using is just perfect. I have a range of bottles to try and will go through them one by one to see which of the many choices are best. This is a Chicken Dinner Squonker!
> 
> And I have Nasty Cush Man (Mango) in the bottle... best Mango I have ever tried by a country MILE!
> 
> ...



Looks pretty small too and it's regulated right? On board charging? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/17)

Amir said:


> Looks pretty small too and it's regulated right? On board charging?



Yes, yes and no... no USB port.


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/8/17)

Got some early morning vape mail from the Sirs, Anchor Mod Squonker loving it!

Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (29/8/17)

Concentrates are in thanks to @Richio and the guys at blck vapour! Super amped for this

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt (29/8/17)

Lil bro picked up a troll rta for me by @Firetrap vape really nice people there . Awesome tank, loving the flavour.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/8/17)

My first excursion into squonking 
Pulse 22
SVA Clone
Spare bottles









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV (30/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> My first excursion into squonking
> Pulse 22
> SVA Clone
> Spare bottles
> ...


Awesome! Love the Pulse hey  Let me know how it works out for you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (30/8/17)

Vapemail for the day.
Expecting sone new toys tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/17)

Finally found my missing BB Drip Tips that I got from @hands! I have been searching for them ever since I got home with no avail... my wife said check your jacket pockets... bingo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (30/8/17)

Some goodies from the Sirs, pulled the trigger on a VTInbox thanks to @Andre, infact to try out a new tobacco on the Armageddon RDA. Perfect vape with a 3mm fused alien coil.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (30/8/17)

Christos said:


> Vapemail for the day.
> Expecting sone new toys tomorrow...
> View attachment 105891



I'm loving my Gambit, let me know what difference you find in the caps. For me the dome cap produces a warmer more flavorful vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/8/17)

Brace yourself, I'm expecting an epic squonker tonorow


RayDeny said:


> I'm loving my Gambit, let me know what difference you find in the caps. For me the dome cap produces a warmer more flavorful vape.


I tried the gambit today and the flavour was good. 

Tried it in non bf mode with am experimental coil but was muting the sweetness.

Have built it again and waiting for a squonker to arrive tomorrow before I give it horns!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (30/8/17)

I must confess, the Armageddon is a flavour beast. Drain well and perfect for single coil build. Up to date no oversquonking wich is a bonus.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (31/8/17)

2 new mods courtesy of @Rob Fisher!
Many thanks Rob! You rock.



And @Petrus, my new squonker

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Paraddicted (31/8/17)

Finally got my hands on a BB thanks to the Sirs and a replacement SM25 for the tesla


and a top up from BlckVapour 

Awesome service as usual.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## MrDeedz (31/8/17)

a Super Huge Thank you to @BumbleBee The VAPE GUY. I didnt have time to meet him at VapeCon but I got me some Joooooosesssssss yummmmm! you a Rock Star!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/17)

Crapola from Fasttech!

810 to 510 Adapters so I will stop whining... Brass atty stands because I'm a bit of a magpie... Resin atty stand because they exist... plastic beauty rings that are not that beautiful and lastly some soft bottles to check out...

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (31/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Crapola from Fasttech!
> 
> 810 to 510 Adapters so I will stop whining... Brass atty stands because I'm a bit of a magpie... Resin atty stand because they exist... plastic beauty rings that are not that beautiful and lastly some soft bottles to check out...
> View attachment 106064
> ...


Magpie FOMO activated

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/17)

My Fury Woodworks mods (Senator and Mattis) have just returned from Malaysia after some love and attention! Clear Coat done, any blemishes fixed and wiring all replaced with high quality silver wire.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Ruan0.30 (1/9/17)

Sooo this came along with spring. 
Happy spring day to all! Rustenburg is already hot as hell.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/17)

Therion 166 arrived today, with the Skyclone and Fizzy Mango from Mohawk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! VTC6's and a Penguin from @vaporize.co.za!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (1/9/17)

RX GEN3 FTW LOL

Just got this baby, so Happy

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/9/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> RX GEN3 FTW LOL
> 
> Just got this baby, so Happy
> View attachment 106129



Where did you get this?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (1/9/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Where did you get this?



@vapeville


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/9/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> @vapeville



Beautiful mod, I still have the old RX200s


----------



## TheV (1/9/17)

Thanks @Rude Rudi, I blame you for this

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi, I blame you for this


Really 2 of them

AHHHHHHH that 2nd one must be for me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi, I blame you for this



You will not be sorry bud - have not put mine down yet!
This, for me, is the RDA of the year - all round...

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (1/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Really 2 of them
> 
> AHHHHHHH that 2nd one must be for me


One is for @NewOobY. You are gonna have to fight him for it 



Rude Rudi said:


> You will not be sorry bud - have not put mine down yet!
> This, for me, is the RDA of the year - all round...
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


Thanks dude. I'm gonna get a build going on it right now.
It looks like a fantastic RDA!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/9/17)

TheV said:


> One is for @NewOobY. You are gonna have to fight him for it
> 
> 
> Thanks dude. I'm gonna get a build going on it right now.
> It looks like a fantastic RDA!


piece of cake  njoy dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (1/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Really 2 of them
> 
> AHHHHHHH that 2nd one must be for me


Wanna buy some cotton? Or some wire?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/9/17)

Christos said:


> Wanna buy some cotton? Or some wire?


HAHA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (1/9/17)

Some pics of my vapemail while the wood is drying. 
Want to seal it all so there is less maintenance in the long run.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CeeJay (1/9/17)

Thank you to the Sirs at SirVape, I couldn't let a good deal pass me by. My first DNA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (1/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi, I blame you for this


As usual excitement gets the better of me. Just wanted to thank @Throat Punch for the excellent service once again. What an absolute pleasure dealing with you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (1/9/17)

Some collection vape mail!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (1/9/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sooo this came along with spring.
> Happy spring day to all! Rustenburg is already hot as hell.
> 
> 
> ...



What mod is that and from which retailer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Christos (1/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> What mod is that and from which retailer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a vt inbox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> What mod is that and from which retailer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sir vape i think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/9/17)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Raindance (2/9/17)

Andre said:


>



That is looking good. Both appearance and design. Single coil, bottom feed, no worries the airflow does not hit the coil correctly and spit back prevention are what I can make out from these pictures. Am I reading correctly that its a Chalice 4?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/17)

Indestructible battery wraps from the USA to test!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Bell Caps for my Hussar RDTA and two Bastard Bridge's for the Billet Box... time to test another new bridge for the BB's and this time it's from the UK... the build will be interesting because it's a vertical coil setup...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The most amazing block of wood ever! From Kris Stratton USA... the Teal block is simply amazing! Now to decide what to do with it!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/17)

More Vape Mail Baby and just in time... Vape Device storage goodies which I can test drive on my trip to Paris (Vape Expo) in 2 weeks time!

Billet Box and Battery storage and then a Vape Capsule that can me modified for specific devices!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft (4/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The most amazing block of wood ever! From Kris Stratton USA... the Teal block is simply amazing! Now to decide what to do with it!
> View attachment 106307


Where did you find that beauty ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where did you find that beauty ?



Top Shelf Hybrids group on FaceBook. I am in love with the block.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The most amazing block of wood ever! From Kris Stratton USA... the Teal block is simply amazing! Now to decide what to do with it!
> View attachment 106307



I would suggest sending it to hands to make you a mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (4/9/17)

Ordered a bottle of Rockt Punch Cake Berry blaster from DripSociety @Cruzz_33 to try out, recieved it this morning and to my pleasant surprise they threw in a free 60ml sample of Secret Sauce Cranberry, who even gives people free 60ml samples haha amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Twisp package! Their new tank and new 50ml Juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (4/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Twisp package! Their new tank and new 50ml Juices!
> View attachment 106335
> View attachment 106336
> View attachment 106337
> View attachment 106338


Cool! Keen to hear how their new juices perform!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (4/9/17)

Vape Mail 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## antonherbst (4/9/17)

Soprono said:


> Vape Mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like an original. If so i call dibs on it when you want to sell it. Those molly squonqers are amazing pieces of vape gear.


----------



## Soprono (4/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> That looks like an original. If so i call dibs on it when you want to sell it. Those molly squonqers are amazing pieces of vape gear.



Haha without a doubt authentic bud ️ what a excellent piece of kit wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/9/17)

Soprono said:


> Haha without a doubt authentic bud ️ what a excellent piece of kit wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dibs on it. 

I had a go with @Paulie device at vapecon and loved it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Twisp package! Their new tank and new 50ml Juices!
> View attachment 106335
> View attachment 106336
> View attachment 106337
> View attachment 106338



Oh my word @Rob Fisher 
If I miss one day of your Vape Mail it can take me a long time to catch up!
Love that teal block of wood, its gorgeous!!
And those vape cases. Hmm.... Looks very useful.

And now this Twisp kit. Wow, this is amazing
I always have a spft spot for Twisp (despite not using their products anymore) because Twisp got me off the stinkies.
This is going to be exciting to follow. And am keen to hear about the new juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (5/9/17)

@Silver, and I see the juice is 3mg? Definitely a nono for me


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/9/17)

Stealth vape mail






Just to show how small it is 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (5/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Stealth vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just be careful with your nicotene intake. Those little devices are potent if one does not expect it to be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Just be careful with your nicotene intake. Those little devices are potent if one does not expect it to be.



I'm actually on 3mg xxx will get some nick salt in the next hour from juicy joes

Will definitely keep in mind as nic salt is 20 mg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> I'm actually on 3mg xxx will get some nick salt in the next hour from juicy joes
> 
> Will definitely keep in mind as nic salt is 20 mg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you read in some of the vapecon threads, you will see that @hands surprised me with a puff from one of these devices and i almost died. . Great little device and hope it performs as you want and many happy vapes.


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/9/17)

Just leaving this here 





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (5/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just leaving this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If i knew where "here" was it would have been long gone. . Dont ask me where i got my new atty from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/9/17)

You are welcome to try. Hehe

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> If you read in some of the vapecon threads, you will see that @hands surprised me with a puff from one of these devices and i almost died. . Great little device and hope it performs as you want and many happy vapes.



Shot man. Was looking for perfect stealth vape and been using it now for about 3 hours and it's perfect.

Have a pulse and that's definitely garbage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_r (5/9/17)

Some long awaited Vape Mail from France

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Roodt (5/9/17)

Finally some real vape mail for once... much needed for the troll rta...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/9/17)

Second stealth setup for the day 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## joshthecarver (5/9/17)

Probably the most epic vape mail I have ever received! After a botched payment on my end (this morning) and an inventory issue, Jake at @Throat Punch was amazing. Not only did he throw in the awesome stickers, but an extra set of fused claptons and an atty stand (for the trouble I caused). The best service I've ever received. Thank you so much, Jake! 

1 X Nitecore D4 charger 
1 X Matte Black Reload RDA
1 X Blue Loch Ness Mod
1 X Vapeworks Oasis
3 X Dual Fused Claptons
1 X Atty Stand
2 X Throat Punch Stickers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Second stealth setup for the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Comrad Juju verdict?

Mi one or Gusto?


----------



## Jengz (5/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Second stealth setup for the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna love this thing! Well I hope you do as much as I do!


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Comrad Juju verdict?
> 
> Mi one or Gusto?



Ok well this is only after spending about 4 hours with Mi One and 30min with Gusto

Mi One good flavor, small, will be easy to maintain as it takes Mi coils or Aio according to Grimm,for me it's really good looking. Cons could only get 6mg juice from my vape shop so I will need to mix up some 12mg. Not a con of the mod

Gusto is a bit bigger but definitely gives the nic punch I'm looking for. This is probably the main reason for purchasing it as well. Cons: pod juice coil all one unit. Flavor not as good as mi one and limited to 4 flavors currently. I know of one other vendor also looking at bringing them in so the juice might increase.

Currently at the size of these mods I can carry them both and they will be the same size of the bb or close to it





Currently the mi one is probably my favorite hands down just wish someone would import nic salt juice and it actually works perfect with 30/70. 

This is well a bit to soon as I have only used it for a few min and hours. The one thing that I can confirm is running cost on the Gusto will be higher due to pod system.

Price: Gusto R500 no pods, pods R115
Mi one R650 inc 2 coils. Coils R50 for authentic.

Only compact device like these ones I have owned was the pulse and that was binned after about 2 days.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/9/17)

Moddog Pulsar Squonker from Italy and Solo from Dee mods

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Jengz (5/9/17)

Ah yeah single RDA from atomize! Great speedy service

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (5/9/17)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 106389
> 
> View attachment 106390
> 
> Some long awaited Vape Mail from France



This looks boss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Moddog Pulsar Squonker from Italy and Solo from Dee mods
> 
> View attachment 106409
> 
> ...



That's one awesome looking squonker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (5/9/17)

Krönig Mods. Squonker all the way from Sweden. Quality is a understatement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/9/17)

Current Squonking Gear

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Tai (5/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Current Squonking Gear
> 
> View attachment 106419


@SAVapeGear - stunning kit mate. Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/9/17)

Perfect service from @The eCigStore. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Afroman (5/9/17)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 106389
> 
> View attachment 106390
> 
> Some long awaited Vape Mail from France


Hey bud if you dont mind me asking? Where did you get your hands on one i was too late for the pre order?


----------



## Amy (5/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Ok well this is only after spending about 4 hours with Mi One and 30min with Gusto
> 
> Mi One good flavor, small, will be easy to maintain as it takes Mi coils or Aio according to Grimm,for me it's really good looking. Cons could only get 6mg juice from my vape shop so I will need to mix up some 12mg. Not a con of the mod
> 
> ...


Nice little mod,Where did you buy the mi one from?


----------



## Throat Punch (5/9/17)

joshthecarver said:


> View attachment 106405
> Probably the most epic vape mail I have ever received! After a botched payment on my end (this morning) and an inventory issue, Jake at @Throat Punch was amazing. Not only did he throw in the awesome stickers, but an extra set of fused claptons and an atty stand (for the trouble I caused). The best service I've ever received. Thank you so much, Jake!
> 
> 1 X Nitecore D4 charger
> ...



Ah, awesome! Glad everything arrived safe and on time. You are more than welcome Josh! And again, apologies for the early morning drama. I'm glad everything worked out in the end. Happy building and enjoy your new setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos (5/9/17)

Authentic exocet and i8 charger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (5/9/17)

Moddog pulsar!
11ml bottle capacity woop woop!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/9/17)

Amy said:


> Nice little mod,Where did you buy the mi one from?



Got it directly from mionevapesa.co.za but cartel will probably get it in this week.

Awesome service from them and it was delivered next day after payment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (6/9/17)

@antonherbst, I finally got my hands on some of this juice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/9/17)

TheV said:


> @antonherbst, I finally got my hands on some of this juice!



Awesome buddy. What is your initial thought on it?


----------



## TheV (6/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Awesome buddy. What is your initial thought on it?


Very fresh menthol taste. The mango isn't very prominent though. I would like more mango in this.
But definitely an enjoyable vape  I'll likely keep one bottle and sell the other...


----------



## Tanja (6/9/17)

TheV said:


> Very fresh menthol taste. The mango isn't very prominent though. I would like more mango in this.
> But definitely an enjoyable vape  I'll likely keep one bottle and sell the other...


Menthol     

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (6/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Menthol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Would you like to try some?


----------



## Tanja (6/9/17)

TheV said:


> Would you like to try some?


I'm ok thanks!    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/9/17)

TheV said:


> Very fresh menthol taste. The mango isn't very prominent though. I would like more mango in this.
> But definitely an enjoyable vape  I'll likely keep one bottle and sell the other...



This is just plain pure proof guys. That not two vapers have the same expierence on juices. In my merlin mini on 0,7 ohm and firing at 22 watts i can taste more mango than menthol. . If i had the moola i would gladly take it of your hands but i just purchased concentrates and getting a reo soon. (As soon as the sa postal services wakes up) vape budget for month shot dead. . Enjoy it thou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (6/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> This is just plain pure proof guys. That not two vapers have the same expierence on juices. In my merlin mini on 0,7 ohm and firing at 22 watts i can taste more mango than menthol. . If i had the moola i would gladly take it of your hands but i just purchased concentrates and getting a reo soon. (As soon as the sa postal services wakes up) vape budget for month shot dead. . Enjoy it thou.


I'll test it on the Wasp and Reload when I get home just to confirm my findings but indeed the taste experience is a very personal thing.
Awesome dude. Looking forward to pics of the Reo and seeing what you make with those concentrates

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some more Royal Wick... some 5mm Notch Coils to build the Bastard Coil Bridge for the BB. Some more squonk bottles to play with and some mesh to do a mesh build in the NarBA.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some more VTC6's, Silicone 18650 holder, some more 0.25Ω Coils for the Penguin, a spare cartridge for the Penguin and another Penguin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## r0ckf1re (7/9/17)

Dead Rabbit rda






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (7/9/17)

Some concentrates from @Vino1718 

Thanks for the flavors. Now to get some pg and vg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt (8/9/17)

Finally received the troll tra replacement glasses... now to re-asemble and vape. Sadly have to do that after work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (8/9/17)

DIY order part 1 of 3:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (8/9/17)

Max said:


> Hey Hey Hey @KZOR - My Sincerest Appreciation - and what an Awesome aroma of Grapes - Your 2 Coils - What an unexpected surprise - a Gentleman and this is Truly honoured and totally respected.
> 
> Thank You - Thank You and Thank You again
> 
> ...


----------



## Christos (8/9/17)

I vote we enter @KZOR into the trick competition at vapecon 2018. Compulsory...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/17)

I have a question to the big mail recievers here. How do you contain the excitment of a vape mail piece that is a dream come true at about 3 days before it arrives? 

The post office has just phone and said i can get the reo mail on monday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have a question to the big mail recievers here. How do you contain the excitment of a vape mail piece that is a dream come true at about 3 days before it arrives?
> 
> The post office has just phone and said i can get the reo mail on monday



I get a fair amount of vape mail and I still explode with excitement and do the dance of joy when the FedEx truck drives down the driveway. The FedEx guy think I'm a lunatic!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I get a fair amount of vape mail and I still explode with excitement and do the dance of joy when the FedEx truck drives down the driveway. The FedEx guy think I'm a lunatic!



I might just walk on air on monday during the day. Lets see if i can survive until then. 

I am so looking forward to this reo. 

I have a surprise about it also and holding back on it until i post the pics of it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (8/9/17)

Ditto - it never ends


----------



## Roodt (8/9/17)

Well, i got exited today over 4 pieces of glasd... nice round lil ones though, but still, 4 pieces of glass...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (8/9/17)

Kidney puncher wire.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus (9/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have a question to the big mail recievers here. How do you contain the excitment of a vape mail piece that is a dream come true at about 3 days before it arrives?
> 
> The post office has just phone and said i can get the reo mail on monday


@antonherbst, that is always a bummer, I normally braai over weekends to help keep my nerves down, but damn to wait for a Reo? You are going to love it. My parcel from England to SA is in day 44 now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (9/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Bell Caps for my Hussar RDTA and two Bastard Bridge's for the Billet Box... time to test another new bridge for the BB's and this time it's from the UK... the build will be interesting because it's a vertical coil setup...
> View attachment 106305
> View attachment 106306


Hi Rob please let me know where you got the bell caps for the Hussar..... Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/17)

Stephen said:


> Hi Rob please let me know where you got the bell caps for the Hussar..... Thanks!



@Stephen I got them straight from Hussar themselves. There was a sale in thier Facebook page.


----------



## Stephen (9/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stephen I got them straight from Hussar themselves. There was a sale in thier Facebook page.


Thanks Rob.... completely missed it


----------



## TheV (10/9/17)

TheV said:


> DIY order part 1 of 3:


DIY order part 2 of 3:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

Petrus said:


> Krönig Mods. Squonker all the way from Sweden. Quality is a understatement.
> View attachment 106416
> View attachment 106417
> View attachment 106417




Wow @Petrus, that looks great!!
Hows it going with this kit? Only catching up with this thread now


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Current Squonking Gear
> 
> View attachment 106419



Just gorgeous @SAVapeGear 
Your gear always looks great and such classic colours
What is the atty on the middle one?


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

Andre said:


> Perfect service from @The eCigStore. Thank you.



Ooh, @Andre - there is the "NASA space rocket" battery charger
I first thought it was a small coffee machine. Hehe
How is it going?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

Christos said:


> Moddog pulsar!
> 11ml bottle capacity woop woop!
> View attachment 106434
> 
> View attachment 106435



Oh wow, I assume you got this with @SAVapeGear @Christos ?
Looks marvellous

All these mad dogs and dead rabbits!!
Hehe
The names are crazy but cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have a question to the big mail recievers here. How do you contain the excitment of a vape mail piece that is a dream come true at about 3 days before it arrives?
> 
> The post office has just phone and said i can get the reo mail on monday



Am thinking about you @antonherbst !
That Reo is much anticipated and I am even getting some nervous twitches on your behalf. Lol.
Cant wait to hear about it and see pics of her when she arrives!


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I get a fair amount of vape mail and I still explode with excitement and do the dance of joy when the FedEx truck drives down the driveway. The FedEx guy think I'm a lunatic!



@Rob Fisher , next time the Fedex truck arrives I think you should go outside with your gyro thingie and make a short movie for us. Ask him what he thinks of your vapemail frequency! I want to see what he says. Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/9/17)

TheV said:


> DIY order part 2 of 3:



What happened to part 3 of 3 Dude? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (10/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> What happened to part 3 of 3 Dude?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Part 3 of 3 is is still coming. All of this stuff is for the month end mixing session. So the last part will come a little bit later 

Lets call this an exercise in patience and self control for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/9/17)

TheV said:


> Part 3 of 3 is is still coming. All of this stuff is for the month end mixing session. So the last part will come a little bit later
> 
> Lets call this an exercise in patience and self control for me



Teaser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (10/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Teaser
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Part 2 was by far the largest. Part 3 is 12 concentrates (if I don't add anything else)


----------



## Christos (10/9/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, I assume you got this with @SAVapeGear @Christos ?
> Looks marvellous
> 
> All these mad dogs and dead rabbits!!
> ...


Yup we managed to get them on preorder. There were 101 made to keep in line with the dog theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/17)

The most EPIC Vape Mail Baby ever! 18 carat gold drip tips from @hands made for my gold plated Skylines coming from Germany soon! And then some beautiful resin atty stands! Chicken Dinner all round!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## KZOR (11/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 18 carat gold drip tips from @hands


You have just taken vaping to the next level. 

Smoker < Low End < Mid Range < High End < *ULTRA END*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ash (11/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The most EPIC Vape Mail Baby ever! 18 carat gold drip tips from @hands made for my gold plated Skylines coming from Germany soon! And then some beautiful resin atty stands! Chicken Dinner all round!
> View attachment 106871
> View attachment 106872
> View attachment 106873
> ...



Those vape stands look stunning, Where could i get my hands on those

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/17)

Ash said:


> Those vape stands look stunning, Where could i get my hands on those



From @hands direct!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! I know lots of people have been trying to get a Juul or a Fitt (closed mtl high nic systems) but you no longer need to import... Twisp are about to release the Cue! It's a Ninja Vape system and initial indications are that it's a chicken dinner! Quality all the way! You have got to give Twisp credit for packaging and quality. I think the Cue will be doing the Paris trip! @HPBotha this is a brilliant closed device!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny (11/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I know lots of people have been trying to get a Juul or a Fitt (closed mtl high nic systems) but you no longer need to import... Twisp are about to release the Cue! It's a Ninja Vape system and initial indications are that it's a chicken dinner! Quality all the way! You have got to give Twisp credit for packaging and quality. I think the Cue will be doing the Paris trip! @HPBotha this is a brilliant closed device!
> 
> 
> View attachment 106880
> ...




Would love some thoughts on this, as some one who dose long haul flights in excess of 14 hours every month this appeals to me.


----------



## HPBotha (11/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I know lots of people have been trying to get a Juul or a Fitt (closed mtl high nic systems) but you no longer need to import... Twisp are about to release the Cue! It's a Ninja Vape system and initial indications are that it's a chicken dinner! Quality all the way! You have got to give Twisp credit for packaging and quality. I think the Cue will be doing the Paris trip! @HPBotha this is a brilliant closed device!
> 
> 
> View attachment 106880
> ...


So glad it is a Chicken Dinner worthy!!!! Super Excited to see what you think of it after the trip abroad!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/17)

RayDeny said:


> Would love some thoughts on this, as some one who dose long haul flights in excess of 14 hours every month this appeals to me.



Will let you know next week... flying to Paris with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (11/9/17)

RayDeny said:


> Would love some thoughts on this, as some one who dose long haul flights in excess of 14 hours every month this appeals to me.



My go to is the nautilus mini but this looks much more sleek... it appeals to me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (11/9/17)

Okay. So my most epic vape mail ever has just been delivered to me.

My first reo grand lp.




Now if the kid in me will stop jumping up and down and being silly ill post photos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (11/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Okay. So my most epic vape mail ever has just been delivered to me.
> 
> My first reo grand lp.
> 
> ...


Taking a photo of a box and not showing us the contents within 30 minutes is going to result in a fine if you're not careful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Okay. So my most epic vape mail ever has just been delivered to me.
> 
> My first reo grand lp.
> 
> ...


Nice Box,where did you buy it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (11/9/17)

Okay so here we go. This is my most EPIC'est vape mail ever. My first REO. Its a grand LP and i got this whole package for free. 

Still cant find mt pay attention spot. Here on the forum or with cleaning and setting up the REO for a vape. 

I have been looking for a reo since i saw them at @hands last year September. Now finally a dream has come true. Thanks to my older other brother Albert i am today a REO owner. Now i just need to clean and give it a polish again and build on it then i will have happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## antonherbst (11/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Nice Box,where did you buy it?



See my following post. That is the gold

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GregF (11/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 106904
> View attachment 106905
> View attachment 106906
> View attachment 106907
> ...


And @Andre is sure to give you a badge as well!!!
Congrats and enjoy. It wont be your last.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 106904
> View attachment 106905
> View attachment 106906
> View attachment 106907
> ...


Congrats!

Wishing you many happy vapes!


----------



## Andre (11/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 106904
> View attachment 106905
> View attachment 106906
> View attachment 106907
> ...


Great stuff. You will have it spick and span in no time. Enjoy and most welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay (11/9/17)

I'm not too familiar with HE gear, can somebody explain the Reo thing to me please, I apologize for my ignorance. Thank you in advance for any answers.


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/9/17)

CeeJay said:


> I'm not too familiar with HE gear, can somebody explain the Reo thing to me please, I apologize for my ignorance. Thank you in advance for any answers.



Its the Aegis of the mech squonk world (basically indestructible)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/9/17)

Some much anticipated vapemail. 
Hopefully, now I can make larger batches, so some of my juice can steep!
Thanx @Erica_TFM @DizZa , legendary customer service as always!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (11/9/17)

Stosta said:


> Taking a photo of a box and not showing us the contents within 30 minutes is going to result in a fine if you're not careful!


Sorry but the kid in me went havoc with the happy dance when i saw the contents of the box. The contents was more than expected and so greatfull for all the free stuff. It will not happen again. Love the forum and my new reo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (11/9/17)

Its been a wile since I posted some vape mail..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## umzungu (12/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I know lots of people have been trying to get a Juul or a Fitt (closed mtl high nic systems) but you no longer need to import... Twisp are about to release the Cue! It's a Ninja Vape system and initial indications are that it's a chicken dinner! Quality all the way! You have got to give Twisp credit for packaging and quality. I think the Cue will be doing the Paris trip! @HPBotha this is a brilliant closed device!
> 
> 
> View attachment 106880
> ...



Hey @Rob Fisher ,

any feedback yet on the cue?
I'm pretty excited by this device.

Cheers

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/17)

umzungu said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher ,
> 
> any feedback yet on the cue?
> I'm pretty excited by this device.
> ...



Yes this is a winner for me... great quality... very small... I like the menthol juice... I will most certainly be taking this with me on my trip to Paris... it's a different vape to what we are used to and is a lot more similar to a ciggie... couple of toots and you get your nic intake... perfect for ninja vaping. Will it replace any of my normal vapes? No it won't because it's a high nic MTL setup... but will it stay in my Vape Bag? Yes it will.

I think Twisp have got it spot on and this device will convert a LOT of smokers... it's so so simple to use... beautiful packaging and marketing.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## umzungu (12/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes this is a winner for me... great quality... very small... I like the menthol juice... I will most certainly be taking this with me on my trip to Paris... it's a different vape to what we are used to and is a lot more similar to a ciggie... couple of toots and you get your nic intake... perfect for ninja vaping. Will it replace any of my normal vapes? No it won't because it's a high nic MTL setup... but will it stay in my Vape Bag? Yes it will.
> 
> I think Twisp have got it spot on and this device will convert a LOT of smokers... it's so so simple to use... beautiful packaging and marketing.
> 
> View attachment 107006


Thanks @Rob Fisher !! Sounds great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes this is a winner for me... great quality... very small... I like the menthol juice... I will most certainly be taking this with me on my trip to Paris... it's a different vape to what we are used to and is a lot more similar to a ciggie... couple of toots and you get your nic intake... perfect for ninja vaping. Will it replace any of my normal vapes? No it won't because it's a high nic MTL setup... but will it stay in my Vape Bag? Yes it will.
> 
> I think Twisp have got it spot on and this device will convert a LOT of smokers... it's so so simple to use... beautiful packaging and marketing.
> 
> View attachment 107006



Hi Rob

How is it vs the envii fitt? 

Got on the pre order for this one so will hopefully see my one at the end of the month. At the price point it's definitely worth a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> How is it vs the envii fitt?
> 
> Got on the pre order for this one so will hopefully see my one at the end of the month. At the price point it's definitely worth a try.



It certainly wins the COOL looking prize but I hate the juices... I have ordered the refillable pods and will put my own juice in them and I'm sure that will help...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It certainly wins the COOL looking prize but I hate the juices... I have ordered the refillable pods and will put my own juice in them and I'm sure that will help...
> View attachment 107010



Needs some 50/50 xxx 18mg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny (12/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes this is a winner for me... great quality... very small... I like the menthol juice... I will most certainly be taking this with me on my trip to Paris... it's a different vape to what we are used to and is a lot more similar to a ciggie... couple of toots and you get your nic intake... perfect for ninja vaping. Will it replace any of my normal vapes? No it won't because it's a high nic MTL setup... but will it stay in my Vape Bag? Yes it will.
> 
> I think Twisp have got it spot on and this device will convert a LOT of smokers... it's so so simple to use... beautiful packaging and marketing.
> 
> View attachment 107006


Any info on when these will be available?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/17)

RayDeny said:


> Any info on when these will be available?



They hit the TWISP shops yesterday. So should be available now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Needs some 50/50 xxx 18mg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send @Oupa an email, the guys at VM are always willing to go the extra mile for their customers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/9/17)

daniel craig said:


> Send @Oupa an email, the guys at VM are always willing to go the extra mile for their customers.



He is 500m from my office. Will pop around there tomorrow. 

Waiting on my new mtl before I will order. As it comes with 4 pods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/9/17)

Some awesome vapemail!
A set of Corrugated Staple staggered fused claptons. 
Been wanting a pair since the first time I saw them on coilwars

















Thank you @RiaanRed you are a true artist!
These things are amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (13/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 106904
> View attachment 106905
> View attachment 106906
> View attachment 106907
> ...



Belated congrats on the Reo @antonherbst 
Wishing you all the best with it. She looks gorgeous.
Loved reading your posts. The excitement was infectious!
Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes this is a winner for me... great quality... very small... I like the menthol juice... I will most certainly be taking this with me on my trip to Paris... it's a different vape to what we are used to and is a lot more similar to a ciggie... couple of toots and you get your nic intake... perfect for ninja vaping. Will it replace any of my normal vapes? No it won't because it's a high nic MTL setup... but will it stay in my Vape Bag? Yes it will.
> 
> I think Twisp have got it spot on and this device will convert a LOT of smokers... it's so so simple to use... beautiful packaging and marketing.
> 
> View attachment 107006



This Cue looks very good @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the feedback and the pics


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Some awesome vapemail!
> A set of Corrugated Staple staggered fused claptons.
> Been wanting a pair since the first time I saw them on coilwars
> 
> ...


Wow! Those are amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (13/9/17)

Silver said:


> Belated congrats on the Reo @antonherbst
> Wishing you all the best with it. She looks gorgeous.
> Loved reading your posts. The excitement was infectious!
> Enjoy!



Thanks and now i need to find her a name. The search is on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (13/9/17)

So got some new toys from us today  who can guess the dripper on the psyclone mod? 

1 stab wood hexohm special addition
1 psyclone evo DNA 260
1 goon purple cap
1x ?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos (13/9/17)

I wonder where @Rob Fisher is this morning... 11 Am and no vapemail.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (13/9/17)

Paulie said:


> So for new toys from us today who can guess the dripper on psyclone mod?
> 
> 1 stab wood hexohm special addition
> 1 psyclone evo DNA 260
> ...


That's a lovely Entheon! Congrats @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (13/9/17)

Christos said:


> That's a lovely Entheon! Congrats @Paulie


Wow quick lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (13/9/17)

Paulie said:


> Wow quick lol


You have to be quick if you want all the nice stuff!


----------



## Paulie (13/9/17)

Christos said:


> You have to be quick if you want all the nice stuff!


Agreed!!


----------



## Jengz (13/9/17)

Paulie said:


> So got some new toys from us today  who can guess the dripper on the psyclone mod?
> 
> 1 stab wood hexohm special addition
> 1 psyclone evo DNA 260
> ...


How does that entheon match up to the flavour of the hadaly? Can we be getting ready for our happy dances that it replaced the hadaly?


----------



## Paulie (13/9/17)

Jengz said:


> How does that entheon match up to the flavour of the hadaly? Can we be getting ready for our happy dances that it replaced the hadaly?




This is one incredible dripped if you look close the drip tip wont get hot cause its not part of cap and the flavour is insane! Also it got deap wells for squonking and also has unique design so it pushes juice to ur wicks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joshthecarver (13/9/17)

Hi @Paulie
I have been desperate to get my hands on an Entheon ever since I sold my hadaly. Instant regret. Where did you pick yours up if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Paulie (13/9/17)

joshthecarver said:


> Hi @Paulie
> I have been desperate to get my hands on an Entheon ever since I sold my hadaly. Instant regret. Where did you pick yours up if you don't mind me asking?


Hey man,

Connections bru  it will be for sale soon i know a few vendors are getting


----------



## joshthecarver (13/9/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Connections bru  it will be for sale soon i know a few vendors are getting


Ah okay, well you are a very lucky guy! Keep us updated as to how it performs! Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/17)

Christos said:


> I wonder where @Rob Fisher is this morning... 11 Am and no vapemail.....



VapeMail wasn't shipped by The Courier Guy!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The Entheon arrived... this is a Chicken Dinner of note!  Love the fact that it comes with a ton of extra's... different drip tips, adapters and a beauty ring! 18 carat drip tip from @hands added!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Halfdaft (13/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Entheon arrived... this is a Chicken Dinner of note!  Love the fact that it comes with a ton of extra's... different drip tips, adapters and a beauty ring! 18 carat drip tip from @hands added!
> View attachment 107142


And so the jealousy rises!


----------



## Christos (13/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Entheon arrived... this is a Chicken Dinner of note!  Love the fact that it comes with a ton of extra's... different drip tips, adapters and a beauty ring! 18 carat drip tip from @hands added!
> View attachment 107142


Where can I get that vape mat!?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/17)

Christos said:


> Where can I get that vape mat!?



Sold out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/9/17)

Lost Vape Therion BF DNA75C !!!

What a nice regulated squonker.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (14/9/17)

Lovely @SAVapeGear 
Please let us know how the therion 75C BF goes over time
Am thinking about it for myself - tame build - gentle puffing - hopefully longish batt life for the full bottle of juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/9/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely @SAVapeGear
> Please let us know how the therion 75C BF goes over time
> Am thinking about it for myself - tame build - gentle puffing - hopefully longish batt life for the full bottle of juice.


Will do @Silver 

That is why I am running a TC Nickel build,for those long puffs and to see how battery life is.

So far it is performing really well.

This is my TC build.

28ga NI200,3mm ID,13 wraps at 0.21

Preheat punch set to 27w and 24W to reach 220c.

This way I can just play with the temp to make the juices shine and never get dry hits etc.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Lost Vape Therion BF DNA75C !!!
> 
> What a nice regulated squonker.
> 
> ...


I am sooooo on the fence with this mod

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/17)

Thanks so much @SAVapeGear 
Sounds awesome
That is such a neat looking build! 
I have never tried Ni200
Maybe one day we need to organise a little get together. I know I have so much to learn and experiment with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I am sooooo on the fence with this mod



Christmas is around the corner. I'm watching this closely and waiting to first see if squonking is going to be my cup of tea. If it is I have one item on my Christmas shopping list already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/9/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks so much @SAVapeGear
> Sounds awesome
> That is such a neat looking build!
> I have never tried Ni200
> Maybe one day we need to organise a little get together. I know I have so much to learn and experiment with


NI200 is so accurate for TC vaping.Once you have set it up properly you can actually see how smooth the curve is in device monitor on escribe.

SS316L doesn't come close.

You can see what you have to set the temp and wattage to get the best power for the build one have to get the best battery life out of your device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I am sooooo on the fence with this mod


I have one on pre order with @kimbo but when the stock showed up @Throat Punch I couldn't resist.

For the price it is a real winner because the board alone is like $80 from evolve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I have one on pre order with @kimbo but when the stock showed up @Throat Punch I couldn't resist.
> 
> For the price it is a real winner because the board alone is like $80 from evolve.


so this one will be for sale when the pre-order comes


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> so this one will be for sale when the pre-order comes


Probably will have to let one go. Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (14/9/17)

Envii mail 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (14/9/17)

@SAVapeGear where did you manage to find a silver solo rda?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Probably will have to let one go. Yes



Dibs for now please @SAVapeGear 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Envii mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is this stealth device?


----------



## Amir (14/9/17)

Thanx @BumbleBee for getting me the DNA166 and thanx @throatpunch for the DNA75C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/17)

Amir said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee for getting me the DNA166 and thanx @throatpunch for the DNA75C
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome, it was interesting tracking that specific colour combo down

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt (14/9/17)

Amir said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee for getting me the DNA166 and thanx @throatpunch for the DNA75C
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tsek you with the nice mods always making me go green. 

Great mods bud, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jamie (14/9/17)

Not quite mail, but I'm on holiday in the Knysna area, walked passed a Twisp stand and couldn't resist. What an awesome little device, it's been a few years but Rebel is as good as I remember.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (14/9/17)

Roodt said:


> Tsek you with the nice mods always making me go green.
> 
> Great mods bud, enjoy.




Thanx man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (14/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> You're welcome, it was interesting tracking that specific colour combo down



I can honestly say that this was by far the most interest shown by a vendor in service delivery. From A to Z... and I didn't even have to ask... the level of service and step by step updates from tracking it down to bringing it in.

You sir, are a freakin' legend!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/17)

Amir said:


> I can honestly say that this was by far the most interest shown by a vendor in service delivery. From A to Z... and I didn't even have to ask... the level of service and step by step updates from tracking it down to bringing it in.
> 
> You sir, are a freakin' legend!!!
> 
> ...


It was a great experience for me too, it's really nice dealing with folks like yourself that are patient and understanding. Being a vendor is generally fun and exciting but unfortunately there are one or two people that make me question my sanity, you sir are definitely not one of those. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It was a great experience for me too, it's really nice dealing with folks like yourself that are patient and understanding. Being a vendor is generally fun and exciting but unfortunately there are one or two people that make me question my sanity, you sir are definitely not one of those. Thanks


I think i need to make use of your services 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think i need to make use of your services
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Sounds good, drop a PM sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Sounds good, drop a PM sometime


Will do 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (15/9/17)

Jengz said:


> How is this stealth device?



You will have to ask @Rob Fisher

I only used the device briefly and checked that is was in tact as it's my birthday present for next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/9/17)

Good things come to those who wait ... and wait ... and wait:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/9/17)

TheV said:


> Good things come to those who wait ... and wait ... and wait:


Awesome dude. Njoy

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (15/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome dude. Njoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I've been waiting for this one for a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks bud. I've been waiting for this one for a while!


Dibs if u sell. I dont like my 1.5 anymore 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/9/17)

I finally got my hands on it!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (15/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Dibs if u sell. I dont like my 1.5 anymore
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Cool man, you have first option  Now the hard part start ... putting it up against the Dead Rabbit and deciding which one to keep 
Whats wrong with the 1.5?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/9/17)

2 much airflow 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Drikusw (15/9/17)

Super excited. Thanks @sirvape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (15/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It was a great experience for me too, it's really nice dealing with folks like yourself that are patient and understanding. Being a vendor is generally fun and exciting but unfortunately there are one or two people that make me question my sanity, you sir are definitely not one of those. Thanks



I was patient and understanding cause i was busy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (15/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think i need to make use of your services
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



You can borrow my @BumbleBee but you can't have him... He's my vape guy 
for the record... This is not the first time he's managed to pull off the near impossible for me... and plenty others too im sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (15/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> 2 much airflow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



among other things...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/9/17)

Amir said:


> You can borrow my @BumbleBee but you can't have him... He's my vape guy
> for the record... This is not the first time he's managed to pull off the near impossible for me... and plenty others too im sure


Hehe i will send him back in one piece......maybe

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (15/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> 2 much airflow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I've heard as much. Glad I decided to go for the OG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (15/9/17)

TheV said:


> I've heard as much. Glad I decided to go for the OG



sold mine in a day. OG goon is still untouchable for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (15/9/17)

Kinda vape mail... traded my cap and orings with @Constantbester seeing as he wanted the Ultem version

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CeeJay (15/9/17)

TheV said:


> Good things come to those who wait ... and wait ... and wait:



You're going to love experimenting with builds in there. The Goon is rock solid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (15/9/17)

CeeJay said:


> You're going to love experimenting with builds in there. The Goon is rock solid.


Absolutely loving it so far. It is seeing a lot of attention today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/9/17)

My second piece of vape mail in less than a week. I was approached by @Christos this week and he asked if i would be willing to give his original ol16 a good home. I could not resist as i have heard only good things about this bf atty. So we made arrangements for me to meet up with him and provide a good home to the atty. This morning when i got to his place i was very pleasently surprised by more than just the atty. I got the following from him:

Original OL16 atty
Extra electric grease
2 x battery wraps - cause they will suit the silver of my reo.
Extra spares for the ol16
And an extra spring screw for the reo.



After we chatted a while about the reo and the ol16 he showed me(my opinion) the most beatifull mod ever.

His wapary nano. (Christo please add photo in here)

Christo that is a piece of art. And to top it off the vape from it with the skyline is amazing even the juice is on point.

It was fun meeting you and chating with you. I will definately keep the ol16 under good care. Thanks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (15/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> My second piece of vape mail in less than a week. I was approached by @Christos this week and he asked if i would be willing to give his original ol16 a good home. I could not resist as i have heard only good things about this bf atty. So we made arrangements for me to meet up with him and provide a good home to the atty. This morning when i got to his place i was very pleasently surprised by more than just the atty. I got the following from him:
> 
> Original OL16 atty
> Extra electric grease
> ...


My pleasure @antonherbst!

Was nice meeting you and I'm glad you are enjoying the reos and reo atties as much as I did not too long ago! 
As requested!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (15/9/17)

Christos said:


> My pleasure @antonherbst!
> 
> Was nice meeting you and I'm glad you are enjoying the reos and reo atties as much as I did not too long ago!
> As requested!
> ...



That is one beautifull mod. I have seen some really beautifull ones but that wapari nano is the best looking one i have ever laid my eyes on. Thanks for the photo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (15/9/17)

Drikusw said:


> Super excited. Thanks @sirvape



@Drikusw Hi there. I would really like to know how the HHA 20700 Mod performs. I have my eye on it, but when I hold it in the shop, and examine the internals, I don't get that warm happy feeling. The body feels OK, even though it has that gritty sandy feel. But the internal metal parts look very thin and flimsy. I also met a guy in the shop who has one. He had a piece of folded paper inside his, near the button to make it fire properly. As much as I love Sir Vape, this unit just doesn't cut it for me at that price. 

Any view points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (15/9/17)

TheV said:


> Good things come to those who wait ... and wait ... and wait:



As my good friend @Keyaam would say, “Goon and kla”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (15/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> My second piece of vape mail in less than a week. I was approached by @Christos this week and he asked if i would be willing to give his original ol16 a good home. I could not resist as i have heard only good things about this bf atty. So we made arrangements for me to meet up with him and provide a good home to the atty. This morning when i got to his place i was very pleasently surprised by more than just the atty. I got the following from him:
> 
> Original OL16 atty
> Extra electric grease
> ...



That's one of the few great things about @Christos. You'll always end up getting more than you pay for... He gives you everything as extras, from accessories to tips and advice. He even gave me build tips for the OL16 that I didnt even buy from him when I got the Reo... Tips that I still use and pass on to other OL16 guys.

I took a page out his book and he is the reason why I always throw in extras when I make a sale.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/9/17)

Amir said:


> That's one of the few great things about @Christos. You'll always end up getting more than you pay for... He gives you everything as extras, from accessories to tips and advice. He even gave me build tips for the OL16 that I didnt even buy from him when I got the Reo... Tips that I still use and pass on to other OL16 guys.
> 
> I took a page out his book and he is the reason why I always throw in extras when I make a sale.



To that admins we need to select more than 1 rating. 

Amir i agree with you here and just like many other vapers this comunity has tought me one thing. Good people stil exist in this world and not all is lost. You can almost say that the forum members has returned my faith in people back to its worth the good fight. I am busy reading the ol16 thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (15/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> To that admins we need to select more than 1 rating.
> 
> Amir i agree with you here and just like many other vapers this comunity has tought me one thing. Good people stil exist in this world and not all is lost. You can almost say that the forum members has returned my faith in people back to its worth the good fight. I am busy reading the ol16 thread.



It's a beautiful time to be alive Anton... In a world where there's so much oppression and injustice... good, honest, people still exist... and they aren't small in number either... There's a whole heap of em out there. Plenty on this forum alone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw (15/9/17)

Waine said:


> @Drikusw Hi there. I would really like to know how the HHA 20700 Mod performs. I have my eye on it, but when I hold it in the shop, and examine the internals, I don't get that warm happy feeling. The body feels OK, even though it has that gritty sandy feel. But the internal metal parts look very thin and flimsy. I also met a guy in the shop who has one. He had a piece of folded paper inside his, near the button to make it fire properly. As much as I love Sir Vape, this unit just doesn't cut it for me at that price.
> 
> Any view points?
> 
> ...


Hi Waine,
I will try to put it through it's paces over the weekend and give some feedback. I certainly hope that it's not a disappointment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (16/9/17)

TheV said:


> DIY order part 2 of 3:


@RenaldoRheeder DIY order part 3a of 3

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/17)

TheV said:


> @RenaldoRheeder DIY order part 3a of 3



Finally - I am working on order 5 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (16/9/17)

TheV said:


> @RenaldoRheeder DIY order part 3a of 3



That looks awesome bud!! Nice one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/9/17)

TheV said:


> @RenaldoRheeder DIY order part 3a of 3


The rabbit hole becoming a cave - join the club! Love the Zeppola vibe. Have used it in Boogenshizzle's Fried Ice Cream and Doe Zee's Zeppola Crunch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/9/17)

Andre said:


> The rabbit hole becoming a cave - join the club! Love the Zeppola vibe. Have used it in Boogenshizzle's Fried Ice Cream and Doe Zee's Zeppola Crunch.



Cave? A sinkhole is more like it 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV (16/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> That looks awesome bud!! Nice one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. The collection is slow growing!
The tall blue resin tip is wonderful on the Goon 



Andre said:


> The rabbit hole becoming a cave - join the club! Love the Zeppola vibe. Have used it in Boogenshizzle's Fried Ice Cream and Doe Zee's Zeppola Crunch.


Yeah dude, this bug bit me silly hey  I'm having an absolute blast though!
Thanks for the suggestions 
Please confirm if this is the Zepolla Crunch recipe you are talking about?
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1219324/Zeppola crunch
Both linked to the Fried Ice Cream.
I'm missing 3 concentrates for those 2 recipes... yes, they have now been added to order 3b

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks man. The collection is slow growing!
> The tall blue resin tip is wonderful on the Goon
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, sorry for the mislink. Yes, that is the one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (16/9/17)

Andre said:


> Oops, sorry for the mislink. Yes, that is the one.


Thanks for the confirmation @Andre... and with those 2 recipes I'm calling this an absolute cut off for order 3b (The Final Order!)
Next weekend is going to be MixingMadness!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

Buddy mail from @TheV





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707 (19/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Buddy mail from @TheV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohhh... that's nice! So I'll dibs that if it doesn't meet the hype from your side @BioHAZarD. It'll be the floating Goon 
@TheV, you didn't enjoy or what bud?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Ooohhh... that's nice! So I'll dibs that if it doesn't meet the hype from your side @BioHAZarD. It'll be the floating Goon
> @TheV, you didn't enjoy or what bud?


Sure thing buddy 
you have a 1.5 eh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (19/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Buddy mail from @TheV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner Winner! Glad it arrived on schedule 
Enjoy it dude. Many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (19/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Ooohhh... that's nice! So I'll dibs that if it doesn't meet the hype from your side @BioHAZarD. It'll be the floating Goon
> @TheV, you didn't enjoy or what bud?


The floating Goon  hehe

Don't let my quick sale fool you, its a fantastic RDA.
The idea was to put it up against the Dead Rabbit and unfortunately/fortunately the Dead Rabbit is just more to my liking.
I think the Goon has the edge when it comes to flavor but I prefer the Dead Rabbit as I tend to easily overdrip.

I buy and sell as I go along in the pursuit of the ever elusive perfect vaping experience

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (19/9/17)

TheV said:


> The floating Goon  hehe
> 
> Don't let my quick sale fool you, its a fantastic RDA.
> The idea was to put it up against the Dead Rabbit and unfortunately/fortunately the Dead Rabbit is just more to my liking.
> ...



I hear you man.... and that was the reason for my question. Also got the 'ol Dead Rabbit and wanted to see what you thought between the 2. Will be interesting what you think @BioHAZarD as you also have the Dead Rabbit hey?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> I hear you man.... and that was the reason for my question. Also got the 'ol Dead Rabbit and wanted to see what you thought between the 2. Will be interesting what you think @BioHAZarD as you also have the Dead Rabbit hey?


Yup I also got the old deceased rabbit. will give the OG goon a whirl and compare.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (19/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> I hear you man.... and that was the reason for my question. Also got the 'ol Dead Rabbit and wanted to see what you thought between the 2. Will be interesting what you think @BioHAZarD as you also have the Dead Rabbit hey?





BioHAZarD said:


> Yup I also got the old deceased rabbit. will give the OG goon a whirl and compare.



Cool. I'm curious to hear how they compare for you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (19/9/17)

I think I ordered this in early June?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (19/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Sure thing buddy
> you have a 1.5 eh?



Sweet... no, I haven't got the 1.5 hey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Sweet... no, I haven't got the 1.5 hey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you get tired of the dead rabbit you are welcome to have my goon 1.5

I just need to find the damn thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707 (19/9/17)

Wow bud... what an offer - that awesome! Thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Wow bud... what an offer - that awesome! Thanks man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shot will drop it there by you once i find it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


damn you beat me to the 810 flave cap 
njoy buddy
mine is waiting for me at the office

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> damn you beat me to the 810 flave cap
> njoy buddy
> mine is waiting for me at the office



That's what you get for going late to the office

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> That's what you get for going late to the office


I wish  Symposium that I need to attend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh do tell where you got your hands on that Flave cap?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (20/9/17)

RayDeny said:


> Oh do tell where you got your hands on that Flave cap?


@Zeki Hilmi has them in stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

RayDeny said:


> Oh do tell where you got your hands on that Flave cap?



@Zeki Hilmi from voodoo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (20/9/17)

Awesome thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey @Amir,

Keep us updated on the performance of that Valyrian tank please. Especially with regards to flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

skola said:


> Hey @Amir,
> 
> Keep us updated on the performance of that Valyrian tank please. Especially with regards to flavour.



So far with the new coil the flavor is clean and crisp as one would expect with a brand new commercial coil. I will let you know how it holds up. So far I've gathered that it's a high powered tank, smooth airflow, nice smooth machining and the innovative top fill is cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (20/9/17)

So a bit of special vape mail for me today. I've been chatting to @RenaldoRheeder about mixing, mods, attys and random general nonsense.
When the subject of me selling my Reload came up, and the fact that is was my only remaining tank, we got on to the topic of the SMM.
I told him that I'm planning on getting a SMM in the near future if I see a good deal on it.
Renaldo, being a big fan of the SMM, actually had a second one already waiting for his SA trip.
He kindly offered to send it to me, as long as I covered shipping.
I was more than happy to pay for the shipping and was really excited about this generous offer.
A couple of days later I was asked for my address, which I provided. Asking for the bank details for the shipping, Renaldo declined and said "Us Nigerians don't trust you South Africans!" 
Not only did he send me a SMM but he also would not take my money for the shipping!
He went one step further and actually got a different SMM sent to me even sooner ... which arrived today:





Mr @RenaldoRheeder, thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kindness and just general excellent nature.
I really hope I get the opportunity to meet you in person, at the very latest at Vapecon 2018!

@shaun2707, thank you for a beautifully taken care of item. You listed it as 9/10 ... its not, it is 10/10!
And thank you for the included note with photo from Renaldo Claus. It absolutely made my day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## skola (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> So far with the new coil the flavor is clean and crisp as one would expect with a brand new commercial coil. I will let you know how it holds up. So far I've gathered that it's a high powered tank, smooth airflow, nice smooth machining and the innovative top fill is cool


Thanks for the initial feedback. I watched quite a few reviews and they were all positive. I want to add a sub ohm tank to my vape arsenal so I've been following this one closely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/9/17)

Great doing business with you @TheV - trust that you will enjoy it. @shaun2707 - thanks for sterling service. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

skola said:


> Thanks for the initial feedback. I watched quite a few reviews and they were all positive. I want to add a sub ohm tank to my vape arsenal so I've been following this one closely.



It's in the league of the TFV8's and Crown 3's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (21/9/17)

TheV said:


> So a bit of special vape mail for me today. I've been chatting to @RenaldoRheeder about mixing, mods, attys and random general nonsense.
> When the subject of me selling my Reload came up, and the fact that is was my only remaining tank, we got on to the topic of the SMM.
> I told him that I'm planning on getting a SMM in the near future if I see a good deal on it.
> Renaldo, being a big fan of the SMM, actually had a second one already waiting for his SA trip.
> ...



Awesome bud.... glad it arrived safely!! Hope it treats you well. Enjoy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (21/9/17)

TheV said:


> So a bit of special vape mail for me today. I've been chatting to @RenaldoRheeder about mixing, mods, attys and random general nonsense.
> When the subject of me selling my Reload came up, and the fact that is was my only remaining tank, we got on to the topic of the SMM.
> I told him that I'm planning on getting a SMM in the near future if I see a good deal on it.
> Renaldo, being a big fan of the SMM, actually had a second one already waiting for his SA trip.
> ...


Some say it gives better flavour than the reload....what do you think??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Awesome bud.... glad it arrived safely!! Hope it treats you well. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @shaun2707. She is treating me very well 


Constantbester said:


> Some say it gives better flavour than the reload....what do you think??


Early days bud, hard to say. I want to give it some time with different builds and different juices before the final verdict.
So far I don't think it has the same level of flavor as the Reload. Its a different vape though. Tighter draw, single coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

TheV said:


> So a bit of special vape mail for me today. I've been chatting to @RenaldoRheeder about mixing, mods, attys and random general nonsense.
> When the subject of me selling my Reload came up, and the fact that is was my only remaining tank, we got on to the topic of the SMM.
> I told him that I'm planning on getting a SMM in the near future if I see a good deal on it.
> Renaldo, being a big fan of the SMM, actually had a second one already waiting for his SA trip.
> ...


I just love seeing this
Well done guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @shaun2707. She is treating me very well
> 
> Early days bud, hard to say. I want to give it some time with different builds and different juices before the final verdict.
> So far I don't think it has the same level of flavor as the Reload. Its a different vape though. Tighter draw, single coil.



Keep on going @TheV - I still have time to order that Reload in time for my trip  So who has one going?


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Keep on going @TheV - I still have time to order that Reload in time for my trip  So who has one going?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U can take mine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> U can take mine



PM incoming 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I just love seeing this
> Well done guys


The spirit of community here is amazing.



RenaldoRheeder said:


> Keep on going @TheV - I still have time to order that Reload in time for my trip  So who has one going?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you and Bio are sorting something out already! 
You won't be sorry!

Your vape mail post is going to be BEAUTIFUL!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (21/9/17)

This group of people amazes me on a daily basis! What an awesome bunch to be part of!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/17)

Tanja said:


> This group of people amazes me on a daily basis! What an awesome bunch to be part of!!



@Tanja - absolutely agree - when I look back at my journey in this group since April, I have to be grateful. The people that I have met, the things I have learned, and just the general camaraderie here is just the best. The ECIGSSA group ROCKS!!!


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/9/17)

TI Flave 22mm Limited Edition.

Build and just waiting for my SVA to arrive.Stuck in customs.....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR (21/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> TI Flave 22mm Limited Edition


You will be in heaven with this RDA especially if you going to use it for squonking. 
One of the best I have ever had the privilege to own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (21/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> TI Flave 22mm Limited Edition.
> 
> Build and just waiting for my SVA to arrive.Stuck in customs.....
> 
> View attachment 107768



looks sexy AF

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

Crisis averted for a short while at least 
Awesome service






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## shaun2707 (21/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Crisis averted for a short while at least
> Awesome service @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> 
> 
> ...



That should be enough to last till the weekend!! Nice one bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Crisis averted for a short while at least
> Awesome service @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> 
> 
> ...



awesome @BioHAZarD - enjoy
but was it not Vape Cartel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

Silver said:


> awesome @BioHAZarD - enjoy
> but was it not Vape Cartel?


Is he not part of them. Oops my bad. Been an hectic day

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Is he not part of them. Oops my bad. Been an hectic day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



no, he is part of Vape Empire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

Silver said:


> no, he is part of Vape Empire


Oh jeeze. My bad

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Oh jeeze. My bad
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



No worries I don't think either CapetoCuba or Yusuf Cape Vaper will mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (21/9/17)

The rate we vape that stuff @BioHAZarD we will be responsible for this becoming a "non - limited edition". Seems like you have enough for the weekend now. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

Cornelius said:


> The rate we vape that stuff @BioHAZarD we will be responsible for this becoming a "non - limited edition". Seems like you have enough for the weekend now. LOL


Barely
Gonna be cloudy in CPT

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (21/9/17)

Yay yay!!! I looooooove Vape Mail!!! Thanks @Richio for the fantastic service! Ordered this morning and received this afternoon! With a 10% discount voucher that @TheV received from Vapecon...
@TheV ... I think this is your concentrate order #3 if I'm not mistaking??? Hahahaha... We're gonna have an awesome day mixing on Sunday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Yay yay!!! I looooooove Vape Mail!!! Thanks @Richio for the fantastic service! Ordered this morning and received this afternoon! With a 10% discount voucher that @TheV received from Vapecon...
> @TheV ... I think this is your concentrate order #3 if I'm not mistaking??? Hahahaha... We're gonna have an awesome day mixing on Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 107791


Thanks @Tanja! You're a star 
My final order (3b) is in there somewhere 
DIY Sunday is going to be fantastic!

PS. I'm busy sorting through my lists ... we are going to be busy ... hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (21/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Tanja! You're a star
> My final order (3b) is in there somewhere
> DIY Sunday is going to be fantastic!
> 
> PS. I'm busy sorting through my lists ... we are going to be busy ... hahaha


This would be your order 3b... 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

Tanja said:


> This would be your order 3b...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for grabbing those for me. I shall be loading them onto the system tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

Wow - lots of VG there @Tanja !
Enjoy the mixing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (21/9/17)

Oh wow. @TheV told me about the diy mix session him and @Tanja is going to have on sunday. Now thinking about all his diy vapemails over the past few weeks and seeing this last vape mail from Tanja i think we might be in for a few treats in their findings for the ultimate all day vape. Have fun and remember to post your findings otherwise - it never happened. I am following both of you mix masters so be warned. I will be looking out for those flavour profiles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow. @TheV told me about the diy mix session him and @Tanja is going to have on sunday. Now thinking about all his diy vapemails over the past few weeks and seeing this last vape mail from Tanja i think we might be in for a few treats in their findings for the ultimate all day vape. Have fun and remember to post your findings otherwise - it never happened. I am following both of you mix masters so be warned. I will be looking out for those flavour profiles.


@Tanja is the mix master here ... I'm just the eager beaver running around trying to learn as much as I possibly can 
I think between the 2 of us we might have gone a LITTLE bit overboard on the orders but we are making a day of it and hopefully some interesting mixes will come from the colab!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/9/17)

TheV said:


> @Tanja is the mix master here ... I'm just the eager beaver running around trying to learn as much as I possibly can
> I think between the 2 of us we might have gone a LITTLE bit overboard on the orders but we are making a day of it and hopefully some interesting mixes will come from the colab!



From what i have tasted from your vape juices today i am expecting something very good. Maybe even a vapecon 2018 competitor to the big leages.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shifty (21/9/17)

Did not receive it in the mail but i expanded my vape collection today. I am super chuffed 








Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> From what i have tasted from your vape juices today i am expecting something very good. Maybe even a vapecon 2018 competitor to the big leages.


Thank you for the kind words. I'm glad my Peach Leech was received so positively today.
I'm not much for competitive events but I do look forward to sharing what I can with the community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja (21/9/17)

Not sure about master mixer... master of disaster is more likely! But I do thoroughly enjoy it! And can't wait for our colab mixing day! 

@Silver... I have about 1.5l of juice I am planning on making... so 1l is not going to do the trick... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Not sure about master mixer... master of disaster is more likely! But I do thoroughly enjoy it! And can't wait for our colab mixing day!
> 
> @Silver... I have about 1.5l of juice I am planning on making... so 1l is not going to do the trick...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



1.5 litres of juice. My gosh @Tanja
That would keep me going for about half a year!

Enjoy the mixing session and please try remember to take a photo for us.
Am looking forward to hearing how it went. Hopefully you guys will mix up some cool flavours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

Silver said:


> 1.5 litres of juice. My gosh @Tanja
> That would keep me going for about half a year!
> 
> Enjoy the mixing session and please try remember to take a photo for us.
> Am looking forward to hearing how it went. Hopefully you guys will mix up some cool flavours!


I'm not pointing any fingers ... but someone might be a bit of a Serial Vapist!  hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tanja (21/9/17)

Silver said:


> 1.5 litres of juice. My gosh @Tanja
> That would keep me going for about half a year!
> 
> Enjoy the mixing session and please try remember to take a photo for us.
> Am looking forward to hearing how it went. Hopefully you guys will mix up some cool flavours!


Hahaha... well... it is for 2 people... and i do like variety...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (21/9/17)

TheV said:


> I'm not pointing any fingers ... but someone might be a bit of a Serial Vapist!  hehe


Who? What? Where?      

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Who? What? Where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


As I said, I'm not pointing any fingers ... I might lose them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

TheV said:


> I'm not pointing any fingers ... but someone might be a bit of a Serial Vapist!  hehe



Lol @TheV 
Me, a serial vapist? No, i am just a normal vaper enjoying the journey and trying to simplify things. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @TheV
> Me, a serial vapist? No, i am just a normal vaper enjoying the journey and trying to simplify things. Lol


Isn't that the immediate reaction of a Serial <Anything> though... "It wasn't me!"
If the shoe fits... I'm seeing clown feet and I'm seeing clown shoes  haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/9/17)

SVA Punto Zero with Flave 22 TI !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## TheV (22/9/17)

Some unexpected vape mail to make the weekend a bit more interesting... my first mech and my first squonker, all in one:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (22/9/17)

TheV said:


> Some unexpected vape mail to make the weekend a bit more interesting... my first mech and my first squonker, all in one:



Oh wow it arrived. You must now be having a good afternoon? At work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (22/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow it arrived. You must now be having a good afternoon? At work.


I'm having a pretty good afternoon at work indeed ... even better once the thing that I'm actually waiting for comes in!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/9/17)

Weekends seem so quiet here, but I have special circumstances. 

So I have collected the first part of my vape mail when I landed in CT. @Naeem has kindly collected and brought some stuff to the airport for me - including buying some XXX on my behalf. @Naeem - you are my current hero. If I was @KZOR, I would rate you a Mandela. 

So without further ado, here are the first items :






Thanks @Tai ( Mage GTA) and Naeem (SXK Skyline and the silver brother to my existing black SMM). 

Waiting at home with my daughter :






Thanks @umzungu (Goon LP & Hadaly). 

I'm afraid all the testing and playing will probably only happen once I'm back in Nigeria. The next two weeks are going to be hectic here in SA. 

On a less happy note, there was also a vape disappointment waiting for me, but I will resolve that with the seller directly.

Great to be on SA soil again. Still have a few items to collect between now and Wednesday / that is when we leave for PE to attend our son's wedding, and collect the motherload of vape mail from my mom's place. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (23/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Weekends seem so quiet here, but I have special circumstances.
> 
> So I have collected the first part of my vape mail when I landed in CT. @Naeem has kindly collected and brought some stuff to the airport for me - including buying some XXX on my behalf. @Naeem - you are my current hero. If I was @KZOR, I would rate you a Mandela.
> 
> ...


Part 1 is looking good! That SMM looks good in stainless.
Loving that authentic Hadaly.
You are going to be very busy when you get back to Nigeria

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (23/9/17)

Late night vape mail in the west rand. 

Thanks to @TheV for tagging me on the sale and for @Deckie to have made the items availible for sale. I now also own an sxk bb. This looks and feels amazing in the hand. 

Oh and for the not so evil nail in my vape coffin i am also gonna tag @Silver

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (23/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Late night vape mail in the west rand.
> 
> Thanks to @TheV for tagging me on the sale and for @Deckie to have made the items availible for sale. I now also own an sxk bb. This looks and feels amazing in the hand.
> 
> Oh and for the not so evil nail in my vape coffin i am also gonna tag @Silver


Enjoy the BB bud! Welcome to the club. Glad you managed to get in on the action

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Late night vape mail in the west rand.
> 
> Thanks to @TheV for tagging me on the sale and for @Deckie to have made the items availible for sale. I now also own an sxk bb. This looks and feels amazing in the hand.
> 
> Oh and for the not so evil nail in my vape coffin i am also gonna tag @Silver



Congrats @antonherbst !
Wishing you all the best with it. Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/9/17)

It seems as thou i have alot to learn about the bb stil as from word go it does not seem like a run of the mill type device. Let the playing start. Thanks for the push over the edge at @TheV and @Silver i think i am gonna make this a berry flavoured device

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (23/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> It seems as thou i have alot to learn about the bb stil as from word go it does not seem like a run of the mill type device. Let the playing start. Thanks for the push over the edge at @TheV and @Silver i think i am gonna make this a berry flavoured device


Enjoy the journey. The BB is a wonderful device. It requires a little bit of extra attention but is worth the rewards at the end of the day.
My advice would be read the BB threads on here (both authentic and SXK) and watch some youtube videos.
It is super straightforward once you figure out how everything fits together.
The biggest learning curve is wicking the Exocet to your liking.
That is where I stumbled with my first BB purchase ... this time I will push through

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (24/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> It seems as thou i have alot to learn about the bb stil as from word go it does not seem like a run of the mill type device. Let the playing start. Thanks for the push over the edge at @TheV and @Silver i think i am gonna make this a berry flavoured device



Must try it with brain freeze. I have this mix I really love... it's a combination of xxx and brain freeze at 40-60 respectively. It's a heavy hitter because I use 6mg XXX and 3mg brain freeze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (24/9/17)

Amir said:


> Must try it with brain freeze. I have this mix I really love... it's a combination of xxx and brain freeze at 40-60 respectively. It's a heavy hitter because I use 6mg XXX and 3mg brain freeze
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This mix sounds appealing @Amir. I also have a SXK BB in bound for specifically 6mg XXX so will see and maybe get some Brainfreeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/9/17)

Amir said:


> Must try it with brain freeze. I have this mix I really love... it's a combination of xxx and brain freeze at 40-60 respectively. It's a heavy hitter because I use 6mg XXX and 3mg brain freeze
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will get me some brain freeze and more xxx then try the mix. Thanks for the suggestion. For now i will try a berry mix as i want the wife to also use the bb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> It seems as thou i have alot to learn about the bb stil as from word go it does not seem like a run of the mill type device. Let the playing start. Thanks for the push over the edge at @TheV and @Silver i think i am gonna make this a berry flavoured device



@antonherbst - make good comprehensive notes mate - you have a headstart, so I'll study your notes once I collect mine 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @antonherbst - make good comprehensive notes mate - you have a headstart, so I'll study your notes once I collect mine
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will do so as i have just finnished reading all the related threads on wicking and coiling. I will post my finding later today on the first build once i get some vape maintenance time. For now its family.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (24/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> This mix sounds appealing @Amir. I also have a SXK BB in bound for specifically 6mg XXX so will see and maybe get some Brainfreeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's not a maybe kinda vibe going here... it's a must brother man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (24/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I will get me some brain freeze and more xxx then try the mix. Thanks for the suggestion. For now i will try a berry mix as i want the wife to also use the bb.



It's also a lot of fun to do xxx with the wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/9/17)

Saw one of the kids today - he was one of my holders of Vape goodies. Besides for a few smaller things (juice, batteries and battery holder) the Ammit 25 was included. Thanks to comprehensive comments and advice in the forums, first time build spot in 








Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (24/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Saw one of the kids today - he was one of my holders of Vape goodies. Besides for a few smaller things (juice, batteries and battery holder) the Ammit 25 was included. Thanks to comprehensive comments and advice in the forums, first time build spot in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been following your orders and related posts from the shadows and for some reason share your excitement and joy in at last getting your hands on these long awaited items. Please help me complete the experience by sharing your thoughts and experience on the items you collected.

I would personally not know where to start though.

Enjoy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/9/17)

Raindance said:


> I've been following your orders and related posts from the shadows and for some reason share your excitement and joy in at last getting your hands on these long awaited items. Please help me complete the experience by sharing your thoughts and experience on the items you collected.
> 
> I would personally not know where to start though.
> 
> ...



@Raindance - this is actually such a hectic trip. In the two weeks that we are here, we have a million things to do. Most of the stuff will travel back to Nigeria to be played with between October and December when I get back to SA again. I just did the build with the Ammit 25 quickly to see if I can get it right. I must admit - like with the SMM, I do a lot of research before I attempt any build. For the Ammit 25 I only used the forums, and there was enough information in there to do a perfect build first time around. It is early days, so I don't want to compare yet, but the vape and flavour is good. I'll post in detail once I am back in Nigeria - from about 2 weeks from now. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/17)

Great to hear @RenaldoRheeder 
Looking forward to hearing more when you get back
Have a good trip here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/9/17)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @RenaldoRheeder
> Looking forward to hearing more when you get back
> Have a good trip here!



At this rate - it can't be anything but great - vape mail collection here in Cape Town scheduled every single day starting yesterday (Saturday) till Tuesday - and then the motherload (literally) when I collect from my Mom on Wednesday in PE. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (24/9/17)

First official post, yay.
I thought i would pop into my local shop and see what was new and picked up a few new goodies.

The Ijoy 5s is wicked(first time ever doing this) and its a lovely piece of kit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## AnimalZA (25/9/17)

And some more juice:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/9/17)

So today's vape mail collections in Capetown :

From @KZOR :

The movie famous HCIGAR VTINBOX (the exact one from the review he did) & equally famous GROOT and some Jango. A live Build demonstration chucked into the deal. This was such a great pickup meet!!!






And from @BioHAZarD : Reload RTA - and generously he included the Omni to keep me busy. Both coiled and ready to be wicked 











Two true Gentlemen - thanks @KZOR and @BioHAZarD 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So today's vape mail collections in Capetown :
> 
> From @KZOR :
> 
> ...


Only a pleasure buddy. Was awesome meeting you guys. Dont forget you gave me a serpent SMM 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Only a pleasure buddy. Was awesome meeting you guys. Dont forget you gave me a serpent SMM
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



@BioHAZarD - I know - I just don't seem to be able to keep a spare SMM now I have to go to the Classifieds Wanted 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BioHAZarD - I know - I just don't seem to be able to keep a spare SMM now I have to go to the Classifieds Wanted
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So today's vape mail collections in Capetown :
> 
> From @KZOR :
> 
> ...



That is awesome @RenaldoRheeder 
Lots of things to keep you busy in Nigeria!
Hope you guys had a good time

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/9/17)

Ok - last one for the day from @umzungu delivered personally to our holiday flat :

Coppervape Squonker with a gazillion spare bottles. I must say friendliness and helpfulness is not lacking at all in Cape Town. Every single one that I have met is like an old friend. Thanks guys 








Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

Ooh, @RenaldoRheeder , the vapemail is piling up!
Nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (26/9/17)

Thank you @KZOR ! I can now retire my clips that were never designed for the purpose of keeping wires together!



Looking forward to building some fancy multi core wire (more than 2 cores) layer today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Christos said:


> Thank you @KZOR ! I can now retire my clips that were never designed for the purpose of keeping wires together!
> View attachment 108168
> 
> 
> Looking forward to building some fancy multi core wire (more than 2 cores) layer today!



I like what i see but what in the world of vaping is this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I like what i see but what in the world of vaping is this?


Intimate adult novelty products

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I like what i see but what in the world of vaping is this?


Basically when you clapton let's say 3 wires you want them to remain flat.

When you are claptoning them they tend to clump into a triangular shape etc so these beads slip over the wire and keep it flat as you work.

E.g. see the flatness of 3 core claptons etc.


You want the wires side by side and not 2 side by side and a third on top.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (26/9/17)

Andre said:


> Intimate adult novelty products


Don't be like that.... My butthole is a lot bigger than those tiny beads

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Christos said:


> Basically when you clapton let's say 3 wires you want them to remain flat.
> 
> When you are claptoning them they tend to clump into a triangular shape etc so these beads slip over the wire and keep it flat as you work.
> 
> ...



Okay now it makes sense to me. And no i am not yet at that stage of building coils yet. My 2 goto single coils are:
1 - 26awg Kanthal with a 6 or 7 wrap over a 2,5mm ID = between 0,7 and 0,9 ohms
2 - 26awg NI80 with a 6 or 7 wrap over a 2,5mm ID = between 0,55 and 0,66 ohms

Thanks for the explanation and enjoy the new vape gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/17)

Christos said:


> Don't be like that.... My butthole is a lot bigger than those tiny beads


LMAO

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Andre said:


> Intimate adult novelty products



Eish this made me laugh a lot harder than i should have, but Andre i do agree with you in some sense on this. For a vaper that builds exotic coils it would be an intimate item to own.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft (26/9/17)

Christos said:


> Thank you @KZOR ! I can now retire my clips that were never designed for the purpose of keeping wires together!
> View attachment 108168
> 
> 
> Looking forward to building some fancy multi core wire (more than 2 cores) layer today!


How do the rest of us get our ands on a set of these ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How do the rest of us get our ands on a set of these ?


I am sure that if you PM @KZOR he will sort you out.

Or just take some from @Christos

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (26/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I am sure that if you PM @KZOR he will sort you out.
> 
> Or just take some from @Christos


I doubt anybody wants to touch mine....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

A big thanks to Mr @Throat Punch for his top notch service and fast processing times. Pulled the trigger on a Therion BF 75C this morning ... and here she is! 









and as a little extra I got some coils with my package as a freebie:




Thanks a bunch! They look AMAZING  ... now to decide where to install them

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> A big thanks to Mr @Throat Punch for his top notch service and fast processing times. Pulled the trigger on a Therion BF 75C this morning ... and here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like you might not sleep tonight. Enjoy the regulated squonking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> A big thanks to Mr @Throat Punch for his top notch service and fast processing times. Pulled the trigger on a Therion BF 75C this morning ... and here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always count on jake @Throat Punch for top notch service. You're gonna enjoy this one once you link it up to escribe and see how much you can customize on it. First step... Pick a cool theme cause the stock ones are dull

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> A big thanks to Mr @Throat Punch for his top notch service and fast processing times. Pulled the trigger on a Therion BF 75C this morning ... and here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome buddy. njoy her

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/9/17)

Some vape mail from Drip Society @Cruzz_33

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/9/17)

Very excited, waited the whole long weekend for this. 






Thanx to the guys and Girl @Vapers Corner for the quick service and send off. 









And yes, she chucks the flavour. 
It's gonna be a good week

Oh, the other one is black, but not mine, so I'm not allowed (by the bro-code) to open it and take pics. Sorry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoky Jordan (26/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> View attachment 108254
> 
> 
> Some vape mail from Drip Society


Dripping that Juicymon now and it's nice and juicy... definitely a winner

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (26/9/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Dripping that Juicymon now and it's nice and juicy... definitely a winner


I cannot stand that branding though, I've heard good things about the flavour but I can't get around the name

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> A big thanks to Mr @Throat Punch for his top notch service and fast processing times. Pulled the trigger on a Therion BF 75C this morning ... and here she is!



Well done mate!!!!


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (26/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I cannot stand that branding though, I've heard good things about the flavour but I can't get around the name


Probably not the best around but I can overlook that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/9/17)

The last vape mail from the CT pickups (not realy, but the last from the Nigerian order list)

Vandy Vape Pulse 22 from &shaun2707






Dripping XXX on my workhorse Alien already 







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Throat Punch (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> A big thanks to Mr @Throat Punch for his top notch service and fast processing times. Pulled the trigger on a Therion BF 75C this morning ... and here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are more than welcome and thank you for the ongoing support. We appreciate it. Those coils were made on custom order by @smilelykumeenit. Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (26/9/17)

I have no words

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

Throat Punch said:


> You are more than welcome and thank you for the ongoing support. We appreciate it. Those coils were made on custom order by @smilelykumeenit. Hope you enjoy.


Your excellent service is what makes my ongoing support an absolute no-brainer and also leads to me recommending you to anyone that might benefit from your services

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

GregF said:


> I have no words
> 
> View attachment 108316
> 
> View attachment 108317



That looks like yours @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (26/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> That looks like yours @Christos


If you beg and nag enough and sometimes cry....it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

GregF said:


> If you beg and nag enough and sometimes cry....it helps



Thats what i have been missing with negotiations with my wife about new vape gear. The crying part.

That is an awesome looking Reo. I really hope it brings you lots of happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaun2707 (26/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The last vape mail from the CT pickups (not realy, but the last from the Nigerian order list)
> 
> Vandy Vape Pulse 22 from &shaun2707
> 
> ...



Hey @RenaldoRheeder, was good meeting with you for all of 5 minutes!! Sorry I couldn’t have that coffee with you guys- one of those sh%##y afternoons. Safe travels down to PE tomorrow and enjoy the wedding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707 (26/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Hey @RenaldoRheeder, was good meeting with you for all of 5 minutes!! Sorry I couldn’t have that coffee with you guys- one of those sh%##y afternoons. Safe travels down to PE tomorrow and enjoy the wedding!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



PS, that VT Inbox you had there is an absolute beaut! Congrats on an awesome set!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (27/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The last vape mail from the CT pickups (not realy, but the last from the Nigerian order list)
> 
> Vandy Vape Pulse 22 from &shaun2707
> 
> ...



How are you finding the Pulse 22??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> How are you finding the Pulse 22??


@Nadim_Paruk - initial thoughts - really lifts menthol, and seems impossible to overdrip. I need much more time to test extensively however 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (27/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Nadim_Paruk - initial thoughts - really lifts menthol, and seems impossible to overdrive. I need much more time to test extensively however
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iPhone needs to learn the term 'overdrip' still  hehe
Glad to hear you are enjoying the Pulse.
Does this mean we get to see the PE vape mail soon?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (27/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Nadim_Paruk - initial thoughts - really lifts menthol, and seems impossible to overdrive. I need much more time to test extensively however
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thoroughly enjoying mine.. but like you said, need more time, especially to experiment with different builds and setups, etc.

Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester (27/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying mine.. but like you said, need more time, especially to experiment with different builds and setups, etc.
> 
> Enjoy!!


I use my pulse on a sqounker and find it amazing. I am prone to over sqounking, but with the pulse and its airflow sitting so high and at an angle I just can't manage to get it to over sqounk, and belive me I have tried....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (27/9/17)

Thanks to Mr @Constantbester for providing Hulk with a condensation plug during our coffee vape meet yesterday.
I tweaked it a hair and it fits like a glove. Thanks buddy, I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Halfdaft (27/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks to Mr @Constantbester for providing Hulk with a condensation plug during our coffee vape meet yesterday.
> I tweaked it a hair and it fits like a glove. Thanks buddy, I really appreciate it!


Is that an authentic?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75 (27/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks to Mr @Constantbester for providing Hulk with a condensation plug during our coffee vape meet yesterday.
> I tweaked it a hair and it fits like a glove. Thanks buddy, I really appreciate it!


that looks so cool!
all you need now is hulk battery wrap...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (27/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Is that an authentic?


Its an authentically cloned SXK 
It is the DNA60 version though, so it has that going for it 
Maybe one day when I'm big I can have a real authentic BB

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (27/9/17)

Mac75 said:


> that looks so cool!
> all you need now is hulk battery wrap...


Thanks bud. Oh, that is a fantastic idea! Any idea where I can get some Hulk wraps for Hulk?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75 (27/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks bud. Oh, that is a fantastic idea! Any idea where I can get some Hulk wraps for Hulk?


i remember reading somewhere here about printing out custom inserts and using a clear batt wrap with the pic inside the sleeve.....that might work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (27/9/17)

Mac75 said:


> i remember reading somewhere here about printing out custom inserts and using a clear batt wrap with the pic inside the sleeve.....that might work


That is an option for plan B, thanks!

I see Vape Hyper does stock Hulk wraps... I'll have to add a couple to my next order there

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/9/17)

TheV said:


> iPhone needs to learn the term 'overdrip' still  hehe
> Glad to hear you are enjoying the Pulse.
> Does this mean we get to see the PE vape mail soon?!



. @TheV - fixed thanks mate


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (27/9/17)

Thanks to @antonherbst for some (temporary) vape mail:





He dropped off a Merlin Mini RTA for me to try out and compare against the SMM.
I look forward to the experience! And thanks for the "go-to Anton" build in there

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/9/17)

Some awesome vape mail from my man @Zeki Hilmi, fantastic service from this guy and great products. 
-Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie Oak Matured
-Pair of Sony VTC5A's
-A beautiful MaTo Box in red and black 
-A Simplicity squonk for a buddy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (27/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks to @antonherbst for some (temporary) vape mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure. And i am more interested in your findings in the comparison between the merlin mini vs the smm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (27/9/17)

Boom congrats and enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (27/9/17)

Super stoked with this vapemail today. 

Just a shout out to @Akash for getting this deal done- was awesome dealing with you bud - even though we are on opposite ends of the country. 

First time round and she is wicking like no ones business!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Akash (27/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Super stoked with this vapemail today.
> 
> Just a shout out to @Akash for getting this deal done- was awesome dealing with you bud - even though we are on opposite ends of the country.
> 
> ...



Awesome brother. I hope you enjoy it. And thanks so much for my first DNA.

A real pleasure dealing with you!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/17)

Some forum mail from @Ash
Thanks alot mate

Easy process and a pleaure to deal with him.







Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (27/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Some forum mail from @Ash
> Thanks alot mate
> 
> Easy process and a pleaure to deal with him.
> ...



Ooooo.... that’s baie mooi!! Nice one bud



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Ooooo.... that’s baie mooi!! Nice one bud
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. Now just waiting on the @hands drip tip 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/9/17)

A small sample of the motherload






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## MrDeedz (27/9/17)

Vape mail yeah baby. Thanks to Drip Society @Cruzz_33 ! Some international juizesss yummmm.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (27/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Vape mail yeah baby. Thanks to Drip Society @Cruzz_33 ! Some international juizesss yummmm.
> 
> View attachment 108405
> 
> ...



What do you think of that Moku Oyatsu? 

The bigger bottles are quite pricey and I'd like to know why, is it really that good?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (27/9/17)

@Aasif cape vape :didn't rewick yet and taste it.Bought this just to try as the it looks so elegantly bottled lol.will let you know. It smells like jelly babies tho

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/9/17)

2nd vape mail for today. Some awesome international juices and Frosteez from @HouseOfVape, quick, easy vendor to deal with, order was delivered before I even checked the tracking number.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> A small sample of the motherload
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U were not kidding. Hope that yellow suitcase is big enough.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/9/17)

Ok - so here is the full motherload. Still have not had time to unpack anything 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AnimalZA (28/9/17)

Tool kit, RTA and some cotton












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - so here is the full motherload. Still have not had time to unpack anything
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know what happened to the photo last night 








Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (28/9/17)

My gosh @RenaldoRheeder 
Vaping gear to keep you busy for weeks and weeks up in Nigeria!!
That is quite something. Hope you get it all packed in

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (28/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't know what happened to the photo last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the best Christmas ever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (28/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't know what happened to the photo last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is what I call Vape Mail!!! 

You are gonna be busy for a while bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (28/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Some forum mail from @Ash
> Thanks alot mate
> 
> Easy process and a pleaure to deal with him.
> ...



Your are most welcomed. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (28/9/17)

Thanks to @Cruzz_33 for the juice 





There was an issue with my order so I got a random juice and a discount code. The issue was handled very professionally!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks to @Cruzz_33 for the juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope the wait was worth it! @TheV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (28/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hope the wait was worth it! @TheV


Oh totally! I'm very happy with the random juice that came my way. Couldn't have picked it better myself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/9/17)

Lane Cove Vapor 120mls + The Mamasan 100mls + Native Wicks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/9/17)

That Mamasan Purple Ube Cheesecake is Fcking heaven.

It reminds me of ANML Fury but done right.

Cheesecake on the inhale with cream and sweet potato on the exhale. Sweet but not over bearing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> That Mamasan Purple Ube Cheesecake is Fcking heaven.
> 
> It reminds me of ANML Fury but done right.
> 
> Cheesecake on the inhale with cream and sweet potato on the exhale. Sweet but not over bearing.



A what flavor? Cake on the inhale and a vegetable on the exhale? I cannot think that it would be some i would vape or even try. But if it works for you and you like it i wish you many happy vapes with the juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> A what flavor? Cake on the inhale and a vegetable on the exhale? I cannot think that it would be some i would vape or even try. But if it works for you and you like it i wish you many happy vapes with the juice.



Ube(This sweet potato) is actually used in a number of desserts. This is a must for any dessert ejuice lover.

Your loss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/9/17)

Started unpacking the motherload - just don't get time to play much - still running around 




















Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (28/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Ube(This sweet potato) is actually used in a number of desserts. This is a must for any dessert ejuice lover.
> 
> Your loss.



I dont see it as a loss as i dont like the dessert mixes. I am just happy you like it. Maybe one day i will change my flavor profile to deserts. 

Interesting fact about the human body - It completely regenerates the sells and itself every 7 years. So maybe in 7 years when my tongue has changed i will like dessert mixes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (28/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Started unpacking the motherload - just don't get time to play much - still running around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are going to enjoy the billet box. I am in love with this new BB of mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (28/9/17)

Not all vapemail, a few concentrates from the past but very happy chappy thanks @Richio, great service once again!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (28/9/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 108511
> 
> Not all vapemail, a few concentrates from the past but very happy chappy thanks @Richio, great service once again!



That is a nice collection. Hopefully it was just a top up of finished stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (28/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> That is a nice collection. Hopefully it was just a top up of finished stock.


Actually additions to the family as my first order of concentrates had me making juice that made me want to turn to the stinkies! But alas thanks to @RichJB and the forums advice I have found my sweet spot in mixing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (28/9/17)

Oh and it was a surprise vape mail from the wife for the beginning of the Islamic year, so my wallet didn’t even feel a knock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Oh and it was a surprise vape mail from the wife for the beginning of the Islamic year, so my wallet didn’t even feel a knock



Then its a winner vape mail. Awesome. I am going to place an order in next week for my top up on concentrates.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/9/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 108511
> 
> Not all vapemail, a few concentrates from the past but very happy chappy thanks @Richio, great service once again!



Shoooooh!!!

When you mixing up something special there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (28/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Then its a winner vape mail. Awesome. I am going to place an order in next week for my top up on concentrates.


Keep me updated on what you order, I like to vang tips for month end, pay day tomorrow for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (28/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Shoooooh!!!
> 
> When you mixing up something special there


Nothing special about my mixes yet but we getting there hopefully then you pull through for a tasting session!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> You are going to enjoy the billet box. I am in love with this new BB of mine.



I will not get to enjoy the Minikin  my daughter grabbed it already







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I will not get to enjoy the Minikin  my daughter grabbed it already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have come to the conclusion that almost none of the vape gear you are going to post will not end up as your vape mail as the gear go to family. Which is good as you get them of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (28/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I will not get to enjoy the Minikin  my daughter grabbed it already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm imagining your brood swarming around your vape mail like:




  

iDad problems, right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (28/9/17)

Classic @TheV !
The pic and the chirps!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! From the Orange range at Twisp the Cirrus for testing and review!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/17)

I have just got home from Paris and there is going to be quite a lot of Vape Mail over the next few days as I unpack... first up is my GProv Stab Wood Squonker from Greece!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 11


----------



## TheV (28/9/17)

Silver said:


> Classic @TheV !
> The pic and the chirps!


Of course I'm just teasing and I'm sure Mr @RenaldoRheeder is well aware of that 
I think it is fantastic that his kids are getting off the smokes and that to him must be worth more than any mod!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have just got home from Paris and there is going to be quite a lot of Vape Mail over the next few days as I unpack... first up is my GProv Stab Wood Squonker from Greece!
> View attachment 108544
> View attachment 108545
> View attachment 108546
> View attachment 108547



This is crazy beautiful and unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (29/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have just got home from Paris and there is going to be quite a lot of Vape Mail over the next few days as I unpack... first up is my GProv Stab Wood Squonker from Greece!
> View attachment 108544
> View attachment 108545
> View attachment 108546
> View attachment 108547


So flippen jelly Oom Rob!!! The gprov is sooo flippen gorgeous! Congrats! Now what is going on top!? Flippen sexy! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (29/9/17)

Couldn't wait til today for this mod and forced Cliff to go with me to DHL to collect it last night! I am loving this mod so much right now!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Nothing special about my mixes yet but we getting there hopefully then you pull through for a tasting session!


Certainly will brother!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/9/17)

TheV said:


> Of course I'm just teasing and I'm sure Mr @RenaldoRheeder is well aware of that
> I think it is fantastic that his kids are getting off the smokes and that to him must be worth more than any mod!



@TheV - as you say, we'll worth it if I can convert them. Today I must go and buy a replacement glass for the Mello 3 tank, then my send convert (one of my sons) is next. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (29/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Couldn't wait til today for this mod and forced Cliff to go with me to DHL to collect it last night! I am loving this mod so much right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great catch! Congrats! One of the nicest mech squonkers out there that doesn’t look like Tupperware. Did you get the mosfet switch option with it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Cobrali (29/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> Great catch! Congrats! One of the nicest mech squonkers out there that doesn’t look like Tupperware. Did you get the mosfet switch option with it?


Yeah i did and i love it!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (29/9/17)

Welcome Home @Rob Fisher - glad you got back safely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Welcome back on SA soil @Rob Fisher !
Looking forward to hearing about Paris and seeing all the things you got!

@Cobrali - that limelight looks super. Is that the same company that makes the limelight pipes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome back on SA soil @Rob Fisher !
> Looking forward to hearing about Paris and seeing all the things you got!
> 
> @Cobrali - that limelight looks super. Is that the same company that makes the limelight pipes?


Haha Silver! I don't think so!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (29/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Haha Silver! I don't think so!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I think it is  
Limelight mechanics made some amazing pipes back in the days. ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome back on SA soil @Rob Fisher !
> Looking forward to hearing about Paris and seeing all the things you got!
> 
> @Cobrali - that limelight looks super. Is that the same company that makes the limelight pipes?



Yes it is the one and the same Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (29/9/17)

http://limelightmechanics.com
There you go @Silver and @Cobrali .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (29/9/17)

Christos said:


> http://limelightmechanics.com
> There you go @Silver and @Cobrali .


Really!?!?!? OMG! I DIDN'T KNOW! :'(

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> Great catch! Congrats! One of the nicest mech squonkers out there that doesn’t look like Tupperware. Did you get the mosfet switch option with it?


You forgot "overpriced" tupperware

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Dexter305 (29/9/17)

Rather late then never.....Got some nice vapemail yesterday. A Reload RTA and a Kennedy drip tip from Throat Punch. So far I am in love with it (it might just knock the Ammit Dual out of number one spot)! The Reload is so tiny compared to other dual coil RTA's but she sure as hell packs a punch with that humongous chimney. Thanks again Jake for the great service and the freebie coils that you sent with, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Rather late then never.....Got some nice vapemail yesterday. A Reload RTA and a Kennedy drip tip from Throat Punch. So far I am in love with it (it might just knock the Ammit Dual out of number one spot)! The Reload is so tiny compared to other dual coil RTA's but she sure as hell packs a punch with that humongous chimney. Thanks again Jake for the great service and the freebie coils that you sent with, much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 108577


Thats a great setup you have there @Dexter305 

For some reason that drip-tip reminds me of Stephen Kings IT

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (29/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> Great catch! Congrats! One of the nicest mech squonkers out there that doesn’t look like Tupperware. Did you get the mosfet switch option with it?


LOL You have ruined all 3d printed squonkers for me!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (29/9/17)

VAPEMAIL! Special thanks to @Zeki Hilmi - @Voodoo Vapour, Cant wait to taste Miss Daisys's Pecan Pie OAK Matured, Got me some Banoffee Cake again too from Co-Lab.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Pixstar (29/9/17)

skola said:


> LOL You have ruined all 3d printed squonkers for me!!


LOL I just meant they're all the same. The Molly is great though, nicely machined.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> LOL I just meant they're all the same. The Molly is great though, nicely machined.


not Tupperware in nature

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (29/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> not Tupperware in nature


Actually some of them look like they were made by Addis lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> LOL I just meant they're all the same. The Molly is great though, nicely machined.



nice save lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (29/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> Actually some of them look like they were made by Addis lol.


Addis  broken... that’s like the LE stuff for food storage aaahahaha welfare

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Addis  broken... that’s like the LE stuff for food storage aaahahaha welfare


yeah with Tupperware you have the added benefit of being able to microwave your mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (29/9/17)

All the way from England. Runt squonker with solo on top. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft (29/9/17)

I'm picking up some long awaited Vape Mail later this afternoon and all of the posts here are psyching me up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (29/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm picking up some long awaited Vape Mail later this afternoon and all of the posts here are psyching me up!


Same here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (29/9/17)

Gothic Mods Akasha has been delivered! FEDEX FOR THE WIN!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 13


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

Petrus said:


> All the way from England. Runt squonker with solo on top. Life is good.
> View attachment 108609
> View attachment 108610
> View attachment 108611



Please do share your thoughts in the 3D mech squonker thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Gothic Mods Akasha has been delivered! FEDEX FOR THE WIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yoh this is some intense beauty... It's got this kind of jovial darkness vibe. I love it. Looks like one of them suicide girls

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (29/9/17)

Amir said:


> Yoh this is some intense beauty... It's got this kind of jovial darkness vibe. I love it. Looks like one of them suicide girls


My sorta style! Gothic! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> My sorta style! Gothic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



It's really something special. I give it my full blessing... Lookswise its untouchable...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (29/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Gothic Mods Akasha has been delivered! FEDEX FOR THE WIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Brilliant! Just freakin brilliant... loving this mods look!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Gothic Mods Akasha has been delivered! FEDEX FOR THE WIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning mod dude. Do they do regulated?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (29/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Stunning mod dude. Do they do regulated?


Nooe..only mech..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Nooe..only mech..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


K thanks

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Nooe..only mech..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Will have to work on a payment plan for the vanguard

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (29/9/17)

@Christos where are your new toys?????

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (29/9/17)

While we wait for @Christos 
Long awaited (about 4 months) but finally here
2 x Frankenskul
2 x Armageddon 
A new coiling kit
3 drip tips and 2 slam caps
Along with an @hands custom Hadaly drip tip

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (29/9/17)

GregF said:


> @Christos where are your new toys?????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Haven't taken a photo yet but I got a solo rda.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> While we wait for @Christos
> Long awaited (about 4 months) but finally here
> 2 x Frankenskul
> 2 x Armageddon
> ...



The brown frankenskul is a chicken dinner mod and i have one of those coil kits and they work the beans with clapton coil wires. Enjoy the new toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (29/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> The brown frankenskul is a chicken dinner mod and i have one of those coil kits and they work the beans with clapton coil wires. Enjoy the new toys


Thanks bud!
It's so nice being able to make bigger and exotic coils.
This Frankenskul is a marvellous little mod! I'm super impressed with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/9/17)

And here she is! 
Solo RDA with a stunning coil from @akhalz !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Some SubOhm Batteries I picked up in Paris.



Silver BB and another Nugget BB! And then the Ultem Boro tanks to test drive!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Armor checking in! Can't wait to set this one up... I have been after an Armor Mech Squonker for a while now! Picked up one in PAris from the man himself!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Christos (30/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Armor checking in! Can't wait to set this one up... I have been after an Armor Mech Squonker for a while now! Picked up one in PAris from the man himself!
> View attachment 108667
> View attachment 108668
> View attachment 108669
> View attachment 108670


Ooh la la. Another Chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some SubOhm Batteries I picked up in Paris.
> View attachment 108663
> ...


Loving the BB's ... and those Ultem boro tanks look very interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (30/9/17)

The ultem and nuggets go together like a shoe and some fresh $£it  
Ultem boros are going to look the business with the golden wraps! !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (30/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> While we wait for @Christos
> Long awaited (about 4 months) but finally here
> 2 x Frankenskul
> 2 x Armageddon
> ...


If that apocalypse doesn’t treat u well, I am not to far away? Can I say first dibs?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (30/9/17)

Jengz said:


> If that apocalypse doesn’t treat u well, I am not to far away? Can I say first dibs?


Sure thing bud, though she's treating me pretty damn well right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Vape Droid!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## antonherbst (30/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Vape Droid!
> View attachment 108681
> View attachment 108682
> View attachment 108683
> ...


That is truely a beautifull mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! I'm interested in these new starter kits because they are getting way more efficient and are popular even amongst veteran vapers who use them when Ninja Vaping is required. I will review them in the next week or so... The Twisp Cue impressed me so let's see how the others stack up?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (30/9/17)

@Rob Fisher is going to be posting vapemail for all the days he didn't while he was in Paris  
Catching up big time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The Half Squonker from the UK via Paris!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I'm interested in these new starter kits because they are getting way more efficient and are popular even amongst veteran vapers who use them when Ninja Vaping is required. I will review them in the next week or so... The Twisp Cue impressed me so let's see how the others stack up?
> View attachment 108687
> View attachment 108688
> View attachment 108689
> ...


I am also very interested in the Gusto Mini........

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (30/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Half Squonker from the UK via Paris!
> View attachment 108695
> View attachment 108696
> View attachment 108697



This is intriguing to say the least... waiting for more feedback in the 3d squonker thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (30/9/17)

Got some epic vape mail  Dead Rabbit RDA and Foggs Full Steam ahead from Sir Vape, Wurl'd and Coil Company fused claptons from Vape Cartel. The Dead Rabbit is one brilliant rda. I can now understand the hype about The Coil Company, best pre-built coils I've ever tried.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

JB1987 said:


> View attachment 108700
> Got some epic vape mail  Dead Rabbit RDA and Foggs Full Steam ahead from Sir Vape, Wurl'd and Coil Company fused claptons from Vape Cartel. The Dead Rabbit is one brilliant rda. I can now understand the hype about The Coil Company, best pre-built coils I've ever tried.


That Rabbit is a looker man! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)

While walking around the Paris Vape Expo I checked the Asmodus stand and thought I would take a quick gander with zero intention of buying... and then I spotted the Green Stab Wood Kodama Boost... Beautiful green stab wood and gold face plate! I needed to have it...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> While walking around the Paris Vape Expo I checked the Asmodus stand and thought I would take a quick gander with zero intention of buying... and then I spotted the Green Stab Wood Kodama Boost... Beautiful green stab wood and gold face plate! I needed to have it...
> View attachment 108714
> View attachment 108715
> View attachment 108716
> ...


Good lord sir. That is something special 
Very nice find!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Engraved BB Panels from Cloud Nein USA.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny (1/10/17)

Some vape mail!
The Nic salts are surprisingly yum in the gusto mini, much prefer it over the twisp cue.

Then of course two gippetto shirts, just to remind me that one day I will have one if he’s Mods.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RayDeny (1/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I am also very interested in the Gusto Mini........



Really enjoying the flavor of this little thing, just need to remember the Nic salts are “stronger” then the normal Nic, I forget that often and get over Nic’ed easy.

Now just need to see what the battery life is like.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/10/17)

Unpacking some more of the motherload - Vaperesso Revenger to match the blue Ammit 25. Will take it for a spin today 








Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

The vapemail in this thread is something out of this world!

Thanks to all who are sharing.

Its making me itchy to go out and get something....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## RayDeny (1/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> Really enjoying the flavor of this little thing, just need to remember the Nic salts are “stronger” then the normal Nic, I forget that often and get over Nic’ed easy.
> 
> Now just need to see what the battery life is like.
> View attachment 108818




Also have to mention, it’s a loose restricted lung hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> Also have to mention, it’s a loose restricted lung hit.



We need a calibratiom system so we all know how to refer to the draw tightness of a device

What is a loose restricted lung hit @RayDeny ?
Am assuming its too loose for MTL
But is it too loose for a nice restricted lung hit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (1/10/17)

Silver said:


> We need a calibratiom system so we all know how to refer to the draw tightness of a device
> 
> What is a loose restricted lung hit @RayDeny ?
> Am assuming its too loose for MTL
> But is it too loose for a nice restricted lung hit?



Lol, yes we do. The Skyline with the biggest air insert is roughly the same draw side by side. There is no airflow control on the gusto that I can see so that’s a bit sucky.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/17)

More Vape Mail from Paris Baby! 

Lots of goodies from Steam Tuners!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny (1/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail from Baby Baby!
> 
> Lots of goodies from Steam Tuners!
> View attachment 108833



Love some feedback on that insider tank Rob.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> Really enjoying the flavor of this little thing, just need to remember the Nic salts are “stronger” then the normal Nic, I forget that often and get over Nic’ed easy.
> 
> Now just need to see what the battery life is like.
> View attachment 108818



This really is one of the most exciting products that has come out in a long time.

Its not gonna win any beauty contest but thats not what its aim is.
Ive been neglecting everything else i have since i got this little Gusto.

Its a no fuss no thrills Mod but gives me the best dam vape ive had with the nic salts.

There was a you tube video i watched and they say that there are about another 15 international e liquid vendors working on bringing out pods alongside with aspire.

This is very exciting for me although i feel the current element liquids i have tried have all been great (roasted tobacco honey, frost, neon green slushie and watermelon chill) but its going to be awesome to have even more of a variety.

I urge all, that if you feel vaping is just not satisfying you anymore go and try out a gusto.
Its amazing how one doesnt even realise how satisfying a vape can be with the right setup.

The Gusto is the right setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> Really enjoying the flavor of this little thing, just need to remember the Nic salts are “stronger” then the normal Nic, I forget that often and get over Nic’ed easy.
> 
> Now just need to see what the battery life is like.
> View attachment 108818


Battery lasts min 2 days. I normally get close to 4 days if I'm rotating between mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/10/17)

I might be in unpopular territory here but the gusto mini is anything but a stealth device.

Sadly this puts me off completely as I have devices wich satisfy me fully without having to blow a cloud that will draw too much attention etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/10/17)

Christos said:


> I might be in unpopular territory here but the gusto mini is anything but a stealth device.
> 
> Sadly this puts me off completely as I have devices wich satisfy me fully without having to blow a cloud that will draw too much attention etc.



I’m using it more for satisfying vape although I only have liked the honey one to date. The size is quite stealthy 

Currently running mi one that as about the same cloud production. 2x Envii fitt a bit less clouds but stock juice is crap and the twisp cue that’s really crap. 

Any suggestions on a good “stealth “ device with less clouds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/10/17)

Christos said:


> I might be in unpopular territory here but the gusto mini is anything but a stealth device.
> 
> Sadly this puts me off completely as I have devices wich satisfy me fully without having to blow a cloud that will draw too much attention etc.



For me the Gusto is not about trying to make less clouds and thats not its intention . Its about giving you a satisfying vape .

But i have tested the cloud production as i intend on using it year end when i go away and if you have a short drag and hold in a few secs there is virtually no vapor on the exhale.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (1/10/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> I’m using it more for satisfying vape although I only have liked the honey one to date. The size is quite stealthy
> 
> Currently running mi one that as about the same cloud production. 2x Envii fitt a bit less clouds but stock juice is crap and the twisp cue that’s really crap.
> 
> ...


I'm also looking for a stealth device so no suggestions here!

The gusto makes the same clouds as my one billet box and the billet box is the same size as a pack of cigarettes.

I had expectations of a smaller cloud and a stealth vape with the gusto hence I'm not purchasing one anymore.

@Rob Fisher will be testing a few devices and will give us his expert opinion soon I'm sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> Really enjoying the flavor of this little thing, just need to remember the Nic salts are “stronger” then the normal Nic, I forget that often and get over Nic’ed easy.
> 
> Now just need to see what the battery life is like.
> View attachment 108818


My battery on the gusto gets me through a day quite easily! I love that device so much, but I think more than the device it’s the nic salts in it that makes the device the full package for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

I tried the Gusto Mini at Vapers Corner about 2 weekends ago
Was nice
I didn't try it for long enough so I didn't really give it a proper chance

But it didn't strike me outright as a "satisfying vape" - the way you say @Clouds4Days 
It was nice - but I can't say it was better than any of my other vape gear
If it was, it wasn't easy to notice on a few vapes.
Maybe I need to get one and spend more time with it.

I didnt get enough throat hit on it though - so its probably not aimed at vapers like me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/10/17)

Silver said:


> I tried the Gusto Mini at Vapers Corner about 2 weekends ago
> Was nice
> I didn't try it for long enough so I didn't really give it a proper chance
> 
> ...



I think maybe the main diffrence for myslef and others like myself is . Ive gotten so used to these big 24mm rta/rda with dual coils and massive builds with airflow big enough to cause a mini tornado inside the build deck 

Where as yourself you have been vaping mtl/restrictited lung hits for a long time and you have already nailed this vaping style.

Now with the Gusto in the market it gives us newbies in this teritory a easy access into the wonderful world of high nic vaping. Added with nic salts the nicotine hit is really smooth and not harsh.

Other Pros:
Besides these factors its such a tiny device i can chuck it in my pocket and vitually not feel it.

Battery life is awesome im getting 2 days on one charge.

If i chuck in a new pod i dont have to carry juice with me cause a pod lasts me 2 days so i can easily go out for a full day and not have to worry about batteries or juice if you have a fully charged battery and new pod.

All of these factors is what makes the Gusto a winner of note.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> Really enjoying the flavor of this little thing, just need to remember the Nic salts are “stronger” then the normal Nic, I forget that often and get over Nic’ed easy.
> 
> Now just need to see what the battery life is like.
> View attachment 108818


My battery on the gusto gets me through a day quite easily! I love that device so much, but I think more than the device it’s the nic salts in it that makes the device the full package for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I'm interested in these new starter kits because they are getting way more efficient and are popular even amongst veteran vapers who use them when Ninja Vaping is required. I will review them in the next week or so... The Twisp Cue impressed me so let's see how the others stack up?
> View attachment 108687
> View attachment 108688
> View attachment 108689
> ...



@Rob Fisher if possible can you please try get yourself some element pods witch uses nic salts to try out and compare against those halo pods please ?

Would love to hear your thoughts on the diffrence.
I would recomend for yourself the watermelon chill flavour.
Frost is also nice, tastes like a mint sweet those fat round ones that are soft inside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

Silver said:


> I tried the Gusto Mini at Vapers Corner about 2 weekends ago
> Was nice
> I didn't try it for long enough so I didn't really give it a proper chance
> 
> ...


I agree with @Clouds4Days the gusto is a superb vape but like he said I have been the same junkie pulling on huge coils. I had an aspire nautilus tank for two weeks until the glass cracked and that was a pretty good mtl style vape for me.

The biggest factor as to why the gusto is my favourite device is because it has been the device that has finally helped me get off the stinkies completely.

It’s something special for me, and feel the flavour it produces it great for such a device. But each to their own in this wonderful vaping world.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/10/17)

Christos said:


> I'm also looking for a stealth device so no suggestions here!
> 
> The gusto makes the same clouds as my one billet box and the billet box is the same size as a pack of cigarettes.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to see what he says 

Must say currently it’s probably as follows for me:

1) Mi one
2)Gusto/ Envii Fit
3) cue
4) pulse 

Out of the devices I have owned to date.

The laan looks pretty nice but at $120 it’s pretty expensive for a little mtl I will only be using indoor and when out and about and not in the mood to carry a mod.

I generally go out with squonker but some days I’m not in the mood for pockets full of stuff and it’s hats where these devices comes in.

Envii might actually pull in the lead if sapo can deliver my 20mg nic salt juice  at the 4 week mark now and after a call on Friday I was informed there is delays at Cape mail hub and no international packages has been received in the last 3 weeks.

I definitely get your point with the billet box. Might have to use a occ coil in it and see how it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think maybe the main diffrence for myslef and others like myself is . Ive gotten so used to these big 24mm rta/rda with dual coils and massive builds with airflow big enough to cause a mini tornado inside the build deck
> 
> Where as yourself you have been vaping mtl/restrictited lung hits for a long time and you have already nailed this vaping style.
> 
> ...



Well explained @Clouds4Days 
I think the key issue is the way the nic salts delivers nicotine without a harsh sensation while vaping.
So if you dont want the harshness, then I do agree, it is a super device

In my case, I like the harshness on the throat while vaping, so maybe these guys can bring out a liquid that adds more harshness, then I will be happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/10/17)

Silver said:


> Well explained @Clouds4Days
> I think the key issue is the way the nic salts delivers nicotine without a harsh sensation while vaping.
> So if you dont want the harshness, then I do agree, it is a super device
> 
> In my case, I like the harshness on the throat while vaping, so maybe these guys can bring out a liquid that adds more harshness, then I will be happy



You might prefer the Envii if you looking for a throat hit instead of a lung hit like the gusto delivers.

You also get refillable pods with the Envii so you can use any juice you please (normal nic juice that actually gives a throat hit and it can be re wicked. It also has firing when inhaling function so no need to push a button 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> You might prefer the Envii if you looking for a throat hit instead of a lung hit like the gusto delivers.
> 
> You also get refillable pods with the Envii so you can use any juice you please (normal nic juice that actually gives a throat hit and it can be re wicked. It also has firing when inhaling function so no need to push a button
> 
> ...



Thanks @Comrad Juju - much appreciated for the headsup
I will keep that in mind!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/17)

Yip the Gusto is certainly not a ninja vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/10/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> 2nd vape mail for today. Some awesome international juices and Frosteez from @HouseOfVape, quick, easy vendor to deal with, order was delivered before I even checked the tracking number.
> View attachment 108430



The juice with the manga artwork. How is it? I have seen it hyped up in the US.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (1/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> The juice with the manga artwork. How is it? I have seen it hyped up in the US.


Be careful with the loose term of manga

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Gloom Squonker and Solo RDA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Cobrali (2/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Gloom Squonker and Solo RDA!
> View attachment 108913


You are gonna love it Uncle Rob!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> The juice with the manga artwork. How is it? I have seen it hyped up in the US.


It's really good, custard and butterscotch with a pastry base, best custard I've tried thus far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/10/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's really good, custard and butterscotch with a pastry base, best custard I've tried thus far



I have debated whether to bring in the 3 flavors of this brand for a while. I think I will give it a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/10/17)

So the 2nd last parcel for the SA trip arrived spot on time as @BumbleBee promised. And a little extra surprise - thanks mate and thanks for going that extra mile to source for me 










Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## TheV (2/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So the 2nd last parcel for the SA trip arrived spot on time as @BumbleBee promised. And a little extra surprise - thanks mate and thanks for going that extra mile to source for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see 3 bottles of Milk Tart there! Lovely stuff that!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (2/10/17)

Been waiting for this! Going up against my druga for a spot in my arsenal but for now we will single coil it for some squonking

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (2/10/17)

So my REO mail seems to always be freemail also. Thanks to @Jos for the spare parts for my reo grand. I am truely thankful for this and would like to meet you and maybe return the favor oneday soon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (2/10/17)

Going to get some epic vape mail in about 12 hours time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/10/17)

Christos said:


> Going to get some epic vape mail in about 12 hours time!


Pictures or it WON'T happen 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## AnimalZA (3/10/17)

Some juice








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Shifty (3/10/17)

AnimalZA said:


> Some juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much kilowatts does it add? 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)

1 of many...
Triple C tips for my poo and nugget!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)

2 of Many...
Phantohm squonker...
This thing is tiny. BB for scale.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)

3 of Many...

Wooden sleeve for my pulsar and 20700 battery tubes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)

4 of Many and possibly the final one for today...

This is for you @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)

Before the finesmaster looks on this thread...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

AnimalZA said:


> Some juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like a strong juice. Where did you get it from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/10/17)

Christos said:


> 2 of Many...
> Phantohm squonker...
> This thing is tiny. BB for scale.
> 
> ...



Jeepers @Christos - that phantom is tiny!
Please tell us more...

I assume it takes a 18650 battery?
And what is the juice capacity?
What atty will go on top?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Christos - that phantom is tiny!
> Please tell us more...
> 
> I assume it takes a 18650 battery?
> ...


18650 yes... Looks like the 7ml Italian bottle but I'm going to put a lukkos silk in it or a bfx cappy v4 8ml bottle.
Atty I'm not sure yet. 
Just got back into squonking and it's between the flave 22 the Entheon or the solo...
So many new toys I need to find the best fit over time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/10/17)

PhantOhm Squonker - Yoda Edition !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/10/17)

Half Squonker !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/10/17)

Moddog Pulsar Kit will extra Blue Sleeve and Battery Sleeves for 20700 and 21700 Battery Options !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (3/10/17)

When u get excited for your vapemail and then come into the forum to express it, only to realize it’s also vapemail days do @Christos and @SAVapeGear .... hahaha fomo! But also very excited

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)

This is stunning @Silver ..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/17)

Phantohm R2D2 Edition. All the Phantohm's at the PAris Show were Star Wars versions.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Genosmate (3/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Phantohm R2D2 Edition. All the Phantohm's at the PAris Show were Star Wars versions.
> View attachment 109035



I was getting a little worried there Mr Foosher - Almost 11am and no vape mail for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)

Here we go again 
Thanks @Mr_Puffs for selling  and the extras

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Here we go again
> Thanks @Mr_Puffs for selling  and the extras
> View attachment 109039


Awesome! Best of luck for round two

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome! Best of luck for round two


Thanks bud. now we just need some decent panels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks bud. now we just need some decent panels


I actually really like the look of the standard panels to be honest.
That being said, I think Hulk would look fantastic with some Molly style camo panels

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)

TheV said:


> I actually really like the look of the standard panels to be honest.
> That being said, I think Hulk would look fantastic with some Molly style camo panels


There was a pic of a molly with some luminous green panels that would look awesome with the black frame.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707 (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Here we go again
> Thanks @Mr_Puffs for selling  and the extras
> View attachment 109039



Nice one bud, give it horns! Hope it works out this time round for you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (3/10/17)

Christos said:


> This is stunning @Silver ..
> View attachment 109031
> View attachment 109032
> View attachment 109033




Geez, that is a pretty looking mod that!! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)

@TheV 



That's the panel I was looking for. @UzziTherion just awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> @TheV
> View attachment 109045
> 
> 
> That's the panel I was looking for. @UzziTherion just awesome


Thanx bud, the mods going up for sale soon if you’re interested?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)

UzziTherion said:


> Thanx bud, the mods going up for sale soon if you’re interested?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh geeze ..... pm me we can chat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> oh geeze ..... pm me we can chat



Heheheh... let the bidding wars begin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## UzziTherion (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> oh geeze ..... pm me we can chat



PM sent my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Here we go again
> Thanks @Mr_Puffs for selling  and the extras
> View attachment 109039



An Ultem tip?


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> An Ultem tip?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


courtesy of the SMM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> courtesy of the SMM



Ok - I thought you found a source of Ultem tips for us  Enjoy. My SXK BB has become a second hand on my right arm 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - I thought you found a source of Ultem tips for us  Enjoy. My SXK BB has become a second hand on my right arm
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup it does appear to be a natural extension of the hand

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> @TheV
> View attachment 109045
> 
> 
> That's the panel I was looking for. @UzziTherion just awesome


That would be make an excellent panel for your black BB, agreed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus (3/10/17)

@Christos @SAVapeGear @Rob Fisher you guys are killing me. Epic Vape Mail guys. This thread is succer punching a recession.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## PuffingCrow (3/10/17)

Don't you just hate waiting for the courier man, when you have a serious case of Ding Dong Fever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Don't you just hate waiting for the courier man, when you have a serious case of Ding Dong Fever.


I've been waiting since 07:00 am for Vape mail to arrive..

Still waiting......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (3/10/17)

Man I feel your pain same here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

I keep forgetting that I'm waiting for vape mail but you guys keep reminding me  haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

TheV said:


> I keep forgetting that I'm waiting for vape mail but you guys keep reminding me  haha


Oh nevermind... its been at general reception since like 10am 






Thanks @Cruzz_33 for hooking me up with a voucher for the muck up that was my previous order. I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/17)

Christos said:


> This is stunning @Silver ..
> View attachment 109031
> View attachment 109032
> View attachment 109033



Oh my word, @Christos - that is lovely!

What is going on here, you and @SAVapeGear are up to tricks again!

It's raining tiny squonkers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (3/10/17)

Worst kind of vape mail. When your friend sends you a pick your stuff has arrived and you don't know when he's going to come and visit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/10/17)

TheV said:


> Oh nevermind... its been at general reception since like 10am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need to create a thread, specifically for vapers waiting for vape mail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Need to create a thread, specifically for vapers waiting for vape mail


A "thread" ... more like a support group buddy! 

I don't even want to think about the 5 international orders that I have floating in the ether: o

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, @Christos - that is lovely!
> 
> What is going on here, you and @SAVapeGear are up to tricks again!
> 
> It's raining tiny squonkers


But wait there is more. ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Need to create a thread, specifically for vapers waiting for vape mail



There is one already @Nadim_Paruk :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-are-you-waiting-for.t521/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/10/17)

Silver said:


> There is one already @Nadim_Paruk :
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-are-you-waiting-for.t521/


Thanks @Silver

I should've said create a thread for 'What to do with your life while waiting for vape mail' lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I should've said create a thread for 'What to do with your life while waiting for vape mail' lol



Lol, I hear you
I suppose by watching this thread it doesnt make it any easier.
Best is to probably just switch off and go for a walk to take your mind off it.
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (3/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Here we go again
> Thanks @Mr_Puffs for selling  and the extras
> View attachment 109039


Anytime Buddy enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/10/17)

Finally after an entire day of waiting..Vape mail has arrived from @Sir Vape 






Goon V1.5 SS

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Finally after an entire day of waiting..Vape mail has arrived from the Sirs
> 
> View attachment 109064
> 
> ...



Oh these goons are really an atty i need to either test or buy as i see more and more people are getting them. Hope she performs as you want it to. Happy vaping for you and the new gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/10/17)

Just received this as a gift from a family member, packaging is beautiful. Anyone know anything else about this line?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (3/10/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Just received this as a gift from a family member, packaging is beautiful. Anyone know anything else about this line?
> View attachment 109069
> View attachment 109070
> View attachment 109071
> ...


Good stuff that. I did not want the sample box, just one or two of the juices in 30 ml. Asked @Sir Vape a few times when they will be up, but still waiting for an answer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (3/10/17)

Some Whistle tips from Triple C.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF (3/10/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Just received this as a gift from a family member, packaging is beautiful. Anyone know anything else about this line?
> View attachment 109069
> View attachment 109070
> View attachment 109071
> ...


That stuff is terrible @Moey_Ismail, don't even open it. 
I will come around to your place, pick it up and get rid of it for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Lawrence A (3/10/17)

Some DIY goodness

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/17)

Thanks @Sir Vape - the Royal Hunter X RDA received in record time... This is a contender...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (3/10/17)

Some epic stoompos for me today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV (4/10/17)

GregF said:


> That stuff is terrible @Moey_Ismail, don't even open it.
> I will come around to your place, pick it up and get rid of it for you.


We really have some selfless people on here! Always looking out for others! What a guy

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (4/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Some epic stoompos for me today


"Stoompos" - perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (4/10/17)

Andre said:


> "Stoompos" - perfect!


I had to read over that about 5 times before I figured it out. Love it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/17)

Vape Mail Baby... yes still from the Paris haul! The Tanko by Odis... will get around to setting this up later today!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/10/17)

Some exciting Vape Mail for my MaTo box, now just for the Entheon to arrive

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Vape pickup from @OreO
> 
> Thanks for the sale. I am surely now “hopefully” finnished buying vape gear for the REO.
> View attachment 109146



Picked up an ol16 bf atty. Love these little power houses.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (4/10/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Some exciting Vape Mail for my MaTo box, now just for the Entheon to arrive
> View attachment 109130
> View attachment 109131



These bottles are awesome man

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (4/10/17)

VAPEMAIL!! Custom 810 Drip Tip made. my VooPoo mod and RDA setup is now complete 
special thanks to @hands

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Flava (4/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Picked up an ol16 bf atty. Love these little power houses.
> View attachment 109147



They are indeed very nice. Get lots of vaping pleasure with the right build. If you get a chance try @smilelykumeenit baby aliens in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

Free vape pickup again. Thanks to @Yiannaki we had a meet this afternoon due to him wanting electical grease and he kindly gave me this for a little dolop of grease. A nice guy to meet and an amazing juice maker. I love this stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

Flava said:


> They are indeed very nice. Get lots of vaping pleasure with the right build. If you get a chance try @smilelykumeenit baby aliens in there.



Where in krugersdorp would i get these coils or pta as i can arrange for a collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava (4/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Where in krugersdorp would i get these coils or pta as i can arrange for a collection.



Probably best to pm him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AnimalZA (5/10/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (5/10/17)

Vandy vape Pyro.
Awesome service from vapeville.co.za

This RDTA is tops!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/17)

When the master says he is making some awesome tips he is not kidding 
Thanks @hands they came out perfectly

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Free vape pickup again. Thanks to @Yiannaki we had a meet this afternoon due to him wanting electical grease and he kindly gave me this for a little dolop of grease. A nice guy to meet and an amazing juice maker. I love this stuff.
> View attachment 109215



You met @Yiannaki to swop some grease for some juice 
Imagine what a non-vaper would think of that
Lol @antonherbst

Jokes aside, @Yiannaki is a true gentleman and has a fine palate

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> When the master says he is making some awesome tips he is not kidding
> Thanks @hands they came out perfectly
> View attachment 109294
> View attachment 109295



Oh my gosh, those tips are gorgeous @BioHAZarD 

Congrats @hands !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/10/17)

Silver said:


> You met @Yiannaki to swop some grease for some juice
> Imagine what a non-vaper would think of that
> Lol @antonherbst
> 
> Jokes aside, @Yiannaki is a true gentleman and has a fine palate



You stated it. I didnt want to state the obvious so i just went with plain english to not walk into a deep hole of teasing. And yes the juice that Yoga eliquids make is devine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (5/10/17)

Small, but very special Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## AnimalZA (6/10/17)

Some mods and a tank


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## AnimalZA (6/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> That looks like a strong juice. Where did you get it from?



Typical Malaysian juice - overly sweet and strong.

Ordered from Vapevandal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (6/10/17)

Some new toys from the Sirs

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Some new toys from the Sirs
> 
> View attachment 109358


Enjoy the Pulse 22..great flavor from this RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit (6/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Enjoy the Pulse 22..great flavor from this RDA


Thanks @Nadim_Paruk busy building this sucker as I type this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (6/10/17)

Some vape mail from @Amir Thanks a mil sir you are a true legend!Free juice and battery holder,thank you very very much!!!This juice is lovely,but my wife is gonna steal it!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

XXX delivery complete... we were at Code Red status on XXX levels and was down to 200ml...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> XXX delivery complete... we were at Code Red status on XXX levels and was down to 200ml...
> View attachment 109378


Why buy 1 bottle when you can buy 20!! (take it you already cracked open the one from the first package)

Great stuff @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Bizkuit (6/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Why buy 1 bottle when you can buy 20!! (take it you already cracked open the one from the first package)
> 
> Great stuff @Rob Fisher



That bag with only 4 bottles is messing with my mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Thanks @Nadim_Paruk busy building this sucker as I type this.


Lets have a look at your build...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (6/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Lets have a look at your build...



reading at 0.75 which is much to high for the DNA 75. Will redo the tonight with some proper fused claptons.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ubi786 (6/10/17)

Vape Mail! Another HALF 
#Hulkaddition





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/10/17)

Trying something new and updating some of the old






Finally pulled the trigger on Petri 22 and cloud cap as I wasn’t sure about the gold

Some trinity glass for my twisted messes that was a dead waist as it turns the attie into a 25mm or in that range

New punisher panels for my SQ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/17)

Last Vape mail for this trip. I just had to get another SXK BB







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (6/10/17)

Vape mail from @Amir ,paid R250 for the SMM and @hands drip tip,bargain! And the juices he sent for FREEEEEEE! What a legend,cannot wait to buy more stuff from you

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Last Vape mail for this trip. I just had to get another SXK BB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely purple there @RenaldoRheeder !

PS - i just want to see how you fit everything into the suitcase on your way back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Slick said:


> Vape mail from @Amir ,paid R250 for the SMM and @hands drip tip,bargain! And the juices he sent for FREEEEEEE! What a legend,cannot wait to buy more stuff from you
> View attachment 109465



Nice one @Slick

@Amir , lovely gesture

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely purple there @RenaldoRheeder !
> 
> PS - i just want to see how you fit everything into the suitcase on your way back!



Hahaha @Silver - I am an experienced traveler- I never travel back to SA with only one suitcase. The first suitcase is already packed and ready for the trip back on Sunday. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## jamie (6/10/17)

Vape mail from the Sirs. SXK BB & Exocet after months of resisting.

First build and wicking went well, really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (6/10/17)

jamie said:


> Vape mail from the Sirs. SXK BB & Exocet after months of resisting.
> 
> First build and wicking went well, really enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 109466


And you had the driptip waiting for the BB! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Slick
> 
> @Amir , lovely gesture



He’s a good guy. Great telephone manner and very respectful. Qualities like that deserve extra attention. Enjoy bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrDeedz (7/10/17)

Big ups and many thanks to @Naeem_M The Vape Industry for the hook ups. Some shwweet DNA Aliens supplied and fitted for the Apocalypse. More 15ml unicorns, International Taruto divine custard juice , jus had to Get my hands on this local Yoga vanilla almond milkshake and a beeeeg tanx for the juices on the house as well. Legend!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

Not quite vape Mail but picked up the Twisp Cue from a tobacconist in Rosebank. 

Out for lunch. 

Let's see how this little number performs. Evod looks on in anticipation. Hehe. 

Nice box

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/17)

Slick said:


> Vape mail from @Amir ,paid R250 for the SMM and @hands drip tip,bargain! And the juices he sent for FREEEEEEE! What a legend,cannot wait to buy more stuff from you
> View attachment 109465


Yeah that man @Amir is a legend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Titanium Flave 22!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Titanium Flave 22!
> View attachment 109619


looks awesome @Rob Fisher 
Dibs if you sell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Titanium Flave 22!
> View attachment 109619



That looks amazing @Rob Fisher 
Is this supposed to be like the Hadaly? (BF flavour RDA?)
Sorry I just can't keep up with all the new devices coming out

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RayDeny (9/10/17)

WOo Hoo, happy days!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Christos said:


> 2 of Many...
> Phantohm squonker...
> This thing is tiny. BB for scale.
> 
> ...





SAVapeGear said:


> PhantOhm Squonker - Yoda Edition !!
> 
> View attachment 109022





Rob Fisher said:


> Phantohm R2D2 Edition. All the Phantohm's at the PAris Show were Star Wars versions.
> View attachment 109035



All these Star Wars squonkers make me very jelly! 

Awesome stuff guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> WOo Hoo, happy days!
> View attachment 109620
> View attachment 109621
> View attachment 109622


the flave looks so awesome on that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/17)

Some awesome vapemail on a Monday morning
Epetite from @Sir Vape and the Skyclone from the legend himself @Amir with some juice 
He also included a build and wicked it for me 

The juice control has already taken first blood

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (9/10/17)

Stosta said:


> All these Star Wars squonkers make me very jelly!
> 
> Awesome stuff guys!


For you Cheap cheap @Stosta 
Maybe if you thow a suckie suckie into the deal it will be free...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> That looks amazing @Rob Fisher
> Is this supposed to be like the Hadaly? (BF flavour RDA?)
> Sorry I just can't keep up with all the new devices coming out


Its similar with the air holes on the posts etc but the cap is Titanium which is supposed to dissipate heat better. Im enjoying this atty for desserts as it has a small chamber and great flavour.

There were only 1100 of these 22mm flaves made!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (9/10/17)

Twisp Cue to hopefully get my mother off the smokes ... and some atty stands and 810 tips:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/10/17)

TheV said:


> Twisp Cue to hopefully get my mother off the smokes ... and some atty stands and 810 tips:


Hi @TheV
Where did you get those atty stands from??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/10/17)

@Christos and @Rob Fisher did yous order the flaves direct from aliancetech ?
I order some petri bf kits from them and thought i chose courier shipping as there were only 2 choices (i went for the more expensive "colissimo")

But i seems they taking really long and i got a French post tracking number.
How long can one expect to wait for goods to arrive?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Christos and @Rob Fisher did yous order the flaves direct from aliancetech ?
> I order some petri bf kits from them and thought i chose courier shipping as there were only 2 choices (i went for the more expensive "colissimo")
> 
> But i seems they taking really long and i got a French post tracking number.
> ...



Nope I got mine from a FB Group @Clouds4Days. I always ship to MyUS and then courier from there by FedEx. I'm done with ever trying any shipping method other than DHL or FedEx. My fancy and very expensive 24 carat Gold plated Skyline is stuck somewhere between Germany and SA and will have to go through the stinking Post Office. I hope I get it before I die of old age!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (9/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi @TheV
> Where did you get those atty stands from??


From AliExpress I believe ... ordered in June or July I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/10/17)

TheV said:


> From AliExpress I believe ... ordered in June or July I think


 and did they just arrive today??!!

Will have to check on this forum..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (9/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Christos and @Rob Fisher did yous order the flaves direct from aliancetech ?
> I order some petri bf kits from them and thought i chose courier shipping as there were only 2 choices (i went for the more expensive "colissimo")
> 
> But i seems they taking really long and i got a French post tracking number.
> ...


@Zeki Hilmi managed to get me a flave 22.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (9/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> and did they just arrive today??!!
> 
> Will have to check on this forum..


They arrived on Wednesday last week actually but the post office was flooded and closed for business. First pick up opportunity for me was today.
Either way ... it took forever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/10/17)

TheV said:


> They arrived on Wednesday last week actually but the post office was flooded and closed for business. First pick up opportunity for me was today.
> Either way ... it took forever


Ah well that sucks... the search continues!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (9/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Ah well that sucks... the search continues!


Fire & Forget order man ... it will get here eventually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton (9/10/17)

And so my entry into Squonkville begins

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## DaveH (9/10/17)

@Christos 


Christos said:


> but the cap is Titanium which is supposed to dissipate heat better.



Nah .... Titanium is a poor conductor of heat and electricity (the two seem to go hand in hand) for a metal.
Maybe because it is a poor conductor of heat is why they use it for the drip tip ......... it won't get hot.


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Ah well that sucks... the search continues!



http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/SS-Steel-510-Atomizer-Stand

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (9/10/17)

@BioHAZarD


BioHAZarD said:


> The juice control has already taken first blood



It is not a Skyclone it's a Skyline clone  and now you have contaminated with blood, this needs to be disposed of in the correct manner. So please send it to me and I will dispose it in the proper manner. 
I'm talking about the attie ........... not your finger please do not send your finger to me I do no want your finger.  

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/17)

DaveH said:


> @BioHAZarD
> 
> 
> It is not a Skyclone it's a Skyline clone  and now you have contaminated with blood, this needs to be disposed of in the correct manner. So please send it to me and I will dispose it in the proper manner.
> ...


Haha
Duly noted but i am afraid that i need to decline. I think the attie and i have now bonded on a personal level

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/17)

TheV said:


> Twisp Cue to hopefully get my mother off the smokes ... and some atty stands and 810 tips:



Good luck with your mum project 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/17)

The big unpack back in Yola. Besides for a few small leaks, everything arrived safely. Everything traveled well considering passing through 5 airports






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 19


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The big unpack back in Yola. Besides for a few small leaks, everything arrived safely. Everything traveled well considering passing through 5 airports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you are back home @RenaldoRheeder please check your PM.Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (9/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The big unpack back in Yola. Besides for a few small leaks, everything arrived safely. Everything traveled well considering passing through 5 airports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you are back safe. What an awesome collection of toys to keep you busy until December

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (9/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The big unpack back in Yola. Besides for a few small leaks, everything arrived safely. Everything traveled well considering passing through 5 airports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much fomo...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The big unpack back in Yola. Besides for a few small leaks, everything arrived safely. Everything traveled well considering passing through 5 airports
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... the bug has bitten bad! Very glad to have been a small part of you giving up stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow... the bug has bitten bad! Very glad to have been a small part of you giving up stinkies!



No small part @Rob Fisher - you planted the seed. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (9/10/17)

ODB value pack 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Some awesome vapemail on a Monday morning
> Epetite from @Sir Vape and the Skyclone from the legend himself @Amir with some juice
> He also included a build and wicked it for me
> 
> ...



Ouch @BioHAZarD 
Naughty Skyclone!
Enjoy the vapemail!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Christos said:


> For you Cheap cheap @Stosta
> Maybe if you thow a suckie suckie into the deal it will be free...



Whats a suckie suckie @Christos ???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

TheV said:


> Twisp Cue to hopefully get my mother off the smokes ... and some atty stands and 810 tips:



Super @TheV 
All the best with your mom's vaping
Holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

picautomaton said:


> And so my entry into Squonkville begins
> View attachment 109666



Oh wow, congrats on that @picautomaton 
Wishing you all the best with it
Let us know how it goes and what juice you tried first!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The big unpack back in Yola. Besides for a few small leaks, everything arrived safely. Everything traveled well considering passing through 5 airports
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scrumptious @RenaldoRheeder 
Man will have vape in Nigeria!!
Looking forward to hearing what lived up to expectations and what didnt

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The big unpack back in Yola. Besides for a few small leaks, everything arrived safely. Everything traveled well considering passing through 5 airports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you arrived safely. Have lots of fun with all the new toys and make sure to look me up when you back in Cape Town. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Whats a suckie suckie @Christos ???


Please don't get him started. There will be no stopping him with that line.  

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Whats a suckie suckie @Christos ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (9/10/17)

A new toy to play with:




Time to come clean.

Regards

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/17)

Vape Mail BabY!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Great to see @Rob Fisher !

My gosh, more vapemail, you just finished going through the haul from Paris

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail BabY!
> View attachment 109762



Ah @Rob Fisher - you've acquired the deceased animal. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/17)

My first vapemail in Nigeria. Thank you Vapour Mountain!!!







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ah @Rob Fisher - you've acquired the deceased animal.



Such a stupid name for an RDA... but it's great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Such a stupid name for an RDA... but it's great!



I will find out later - it is waiting to be build at some stage when I have time. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/10/17)

Vape Mail !!



GPROV Mechito !!!

So comfortable in the hand. Just love it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## picautomaton (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, congrats on that @picautomaton
> Wishing you all the best with it
> Let us know how it goes and what juice you tried first!



Going excellently, thanks silver:
- juice is the Element orange flavour that I got at Vapecon and coil is a Bubble Wraps fused clapton 0.35Ω (Vapecon) with jellyfish cotton (Vapecon - excellent cotton no break in taste), almost forgot Pulse 22mm rda (Vapecon)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/10/17)

Entheon Baby !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Entheon Baby !!!
> 
> View attachment 109831



Super!!

I call dibs @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Seriously, i just love the look of that Entheon

I would like to get a superb regulated BF device for it though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Seriously, i just love the look of that Entheon
> 
> I would like to get a superb regulated BF device for it though


I think a sva dna 75c for you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Christos said:


> I think a sva dna 75c for you @Silver



It sounds lovely @Christos - but i am not fully aware of what that is -
( embarrassed to admit )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (10/10/17)

Entheon baby!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

Amir said:


> Entheon baby!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Can I call dibs on yours then?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Amir said:


> Entheon baby!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Remarkable
So while i was doing my research on that thread you guys bought them all
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> It sounds lovely @Christos - but i am not fully aware of what that is -
> ( embarrassed to admit )



I had to google that to see what @Christos ment. 

I have just come across the following. Maybe something like this @Silver 

*SVA Aluminium*





Just an idea. And my 5c.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Wow, @antonherbst , that looks neat
Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, @antonherbst , that looks neat
> Thanks



Almost like a reo but not a reo. Just regulated. Something would like in the future. Not now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vape Mail !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, such am unusual shape @SAVapeGear 
Wishing you all the best with the GProv!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I had to google that to see what @Christos ment.
> 
> I have just come across the following. Maybe something like this @Silver
> 
> ...


my dream mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> my dream mod



A reo look alike regulated squonker is a true winner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bizkuit (11/10/17)

Coppervape from the guys at Vapeclub has arrived. 
Thanks @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (11/10/17)

So tady i got the most epic of all epic vape mailz.Today is just one amazing day......and one massive shout out to @TheV. For the amazing therion and wasp.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/10/17)

Cor said:


> So tady i got the most epic of all epic vape mailz.Today is just one amazing day......and one massive shout out to @TheV. For the amazing therion and wasp.


That is vapemail of epic proportions

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

Cor said:


> So tady i got the most epic of all epic vape mailz.Today is just one amazing day......and one massive shout out to @TheV. For the amazing therion and wasp.


@Cor, it was great to meet you man. Have fun with all the wonderful new toys. I look forward to some demos of the Kodama and RX when we make a coffee plan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (11/10/17)

TheV said:


> @Cor, it was great to meet you man. Have fun with all the wonderful new toys. I look forward to some demos of the Kodama and RX when we make a coffee plan




It was really an amazing experience meeting you sir and we will defnitly be going for that coffee it would be mega epic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

Cor said:


> So tady i got the most epic of all epic vape mailz.Today is just one amazing day......and one massive shout out to @TheV. For the amazing therion and wasp.



I was sad when @TheV told me he is going to let go of the therion yesterday. As it is a regulated squonker i had an open door to maybe get @TheV to get himself a reo. As i love mine so much. But if j have learned anything from this forum. Vaping is just as personal as the under garments we wear.  The search for a setup continues for @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I was sad when @TheV told me he is going to let go of the therion yesterday. As it is a regulated squonker i had an open door to maybe get @TheV to get himself a reo. As i love mine so much. But if j have learned anything from this forum. Vaping is just as personal as the under garments we wear.  The search for a setup continues for @TheV


Well said @antonherbst. The search has lead me to Hulk ... and life is good here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

TheV said:


> Well said @antonherbst. The search has lead me to Hulk ... and life is good here



Hulk does give a good vape. Glad this time around the bb is treating you with respect. I am about to fill my bb with that chic mint you gave me yesterday.

The situation is not as bad. - Youll catch it from our other conversation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hulk does give a good vape. Glad this time around the bb is treating you with respect. I am about to fill my bb with that chic mint you gave me yesterday.
> 
> The situation is not as bad. - Youll catch it from our other conversation.


Glad to hear the situation is not as bad!

Yeah man, Hulk is an awesome vape. I think its more that I'm treating the BB with the necessary respect and skill this time around.
Just did my first solo rebuild. Hope it holds out 
Awesome. Let me know how the Chocmint Shake works out for you in the BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

TheV said:


> Glad to hear the situation is not as bad!
> 
> Yeah man, Hulk is an awesome vape. I think its more that I'm treating the BB with the necessary respect and skill this time around.
> Just did my first solo rebuild. Hope it holds out
> Awesome. Let me know how the Chocmint Shake works out for you in the BB.



That is good if you got it working right. The wicking is really easy and i love the bb. Now to the final meeting and interview then i am gonna head home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (12/10/17)

@SAVapeGear, thanks for the Hadaly. It is stunning with the black cap! It was wonderful meeting you and thanks a bunch for showing me all the interesting gear! I look forward to our next deal

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/10/17)

TheV said:


> @SAVapeGear, thanks for the Hadaly. It is stunning with the black cap! It was wonderful meeting you and thanks a bunch for showing me all the interesting gear! I look forward to our next deal





TheV said:


> @SAVapeGear, thanks for the Hadaly. It is stunning with the black cap! It was wonderful meeting you and thanks a bunch for showing me all the interesting gear! I look forward to our next deal



It is a pleasure @TheV ,was nice meeting you as well.Enjoy the Hadaly !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (12/10/17)

Been looking forward to this one.... thanks @JB1987 for the Goon. Been wanting an OG seeing the good feedback on it. Shot for the unexpected build that came in it!! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (12/10/17)

TheV said:


> @SAVapeGear, thanks for the Hadaly. It is stunning with the black cap! It was wonderful meeting you and thanks a bunch for showing me all the interesting gear! I look forward to our next deal


Just a shot of the Hadaly with the black cap:





Can't wait to get home!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## JB1987 (12/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Been looking forward to this one.... thanks @JB1987 for the Goon. Been wanting an OG seeing the good feedback on it. Shot for the unexpected build that came in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a pleasure @shaun2707 , I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (12/10/17)

My "new" Therion 75c. Rocking it with my Radius. Thanx @TheV and @Cor for making this possible.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## antonherbst (12/10/17)

Constantbester said:


> My "new" Therion 75c. Rocking it with my Radius. Thanx @TheV and @Cor for making this possible.
> View attachment 110073



That is an awesome mod. Enjoy the vape on in @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (12/10/17)

Constantbester said:


> My "new" Therion 75c. Rocking it with my Radius. Thanx @TheV and @Cor for making this possible.
> View attachment 110073


Just check the mods in the background

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (12/10/17)

Constantbester said:


> My "new" Therion 75c. Rocking it with my Radius. Thanx @TheV and @Cor for making this possible.
> View attachment 110073


Congratulations @Constantbester! You know you want to rock the Hadaly on that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/10/17)

Cor said:


> Just check the mods in the background



I have seen the lot and think its time he @Constantbester posts a new vape vamily photo for us. I want to see if he has a reo in his arsenal of squonkers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (12/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have seen the lot and think its time he @Constantbester posts a new vape vamily photo for us. I want to see if he has a reo in his arsenal of squonkers?


I think that would be the top point in @Constantbester vape journy if he could own a reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Constantbester (12/10/17)

TheV said:


> Congratulations @Constantbester! You know you want to rock the Hadaly on that


I'm thinking about it, but currently it is on the leprechaun and loving it there￼￼



antonherbst said:


> I have seen the lot and think its time he @Constantbester posts a new vape vamily photo for us. I want to see if he has a reo in his arsenal of squonkers?


Unfortunately I do not have one￼....YET

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (12/10/17)

Constantbester said:


> I'm thinking about it, but currently it is on the leprechaun and loving it there￼￼
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have one￼....YET


'n boer maak 'n plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/10/17)

Constantbester said:


> I'm thinking about it, but currently it is on the leprechaun and loving it there￼￼
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have one￼....YET



That is a terrible situation to be in as a squonk lover. You need to make a plan a get one from a forumite. They are super mechs and deliver a superb vape. And in my opinion the toughest mods on the planet. I recon they would out last even the zomby apocalypse. But all in due time. For now enjoy that therion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## wikus (12/10/17)

Thanks @Clouds4Days, this gusto is a lot smaller than i thought, packs a nice punch lot less of a throat hit compared to the twisp cue, but the nic salts is good, at this stage head to head with the cue for me more testing will have to be done.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/10/17)

TheV said:


> @SAVapeGear, thanks for the Hadaly. It is stunning with the black cap! It was wonderful meeting you and thanks a bunch for showing me all the interesting gear! I look forward to our next deal



I’m sure you are going to love this one - be sure to try XXX in it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (12/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I’m sure you are going to love this one - be sure to try XXX in it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. As soon as I receive my order of XXX, it will definitely be done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/10/17)

wikus said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days, this gusto is a lot smaller than i thought, packs a nice punch lot less of a throat hit compared to the twisp cue, but the nic salts is good, at this stage head to head with the cue for me more testing will have to be done.



Awesome stuff. Enjoy it my brother. Its a awesome stealth Mod that Gusto.
You must try the Roasted Honey Tobacco.
One of my favourites and i also really liked the frost.
In order
1. Roasted Tobacco Honey
2. Frost
3. Watermellon Chill
4. Neon Green Slushie
5. 555 Tobacco

My least favouriter was Strawberry Swirl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wikus (12/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome stuff. Enjoy it my brother. Its a awesome stealth Mod that Gusto.
> You must try the Roasted Honey Tobacco.
> One of my favourites and i also really liked the frost.
> In order
> ...


Thanks for the headsup on the flavours, im currently in love with the frost, can see myself using that as an adv.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (12/10/17)

This is by far the most epic vapemail I have ever received! Super happy 
A big thank you to @Throat Punch for the excellent service!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> This is by far the most epic vapemail I have ever received! Super happy
> A big thank you to @Throat Punch for the excellent service!
> 
> View attachment 110082
> ...



I would have been equally excited about the vape mail. That white leather skin is just beautifull. Many happy vapes on the new therion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (12/10/17)

Lethal combo there bud!! Nice one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (12/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I would have been equally excited about the vape mail. That white leather skin is just beautifull. Many happy vapes on the new therion.



Thanks Anton, the build quality is truly amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (12/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> This is by far the most epic vapemail I have ever received! Super happy
> A big thank you to @Throat Punch for the excellent service!
> 
> View attachment 110082
> ...


Beautiful config you have there man! Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch (12/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> This is by far the most epic vapemail I have ever received! Super happy
> A big thank you to @Throat Punch for the excellent service!
> 
> View attachment 110082
> ...



You are more than welcome! Enjoy the new setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

TheV said:


> @SAVapeGear, thanks for the Hadaly. It is stunning with the black cap! It was wonderful meeting you and thanks a bunch for showing me all the interesting gear! I look forward to our next deal



Congrats on the hadaly @TheV 
Let us jnow how it goes with it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Constantbester said:


> My "new" Therion 75c. Rocking it with my Radius. Thanx @TheV and @Cor for making this possible.
> View attachment 110073



Congrats @Constantbester - looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> This is by far the most epic vapemail I have ever received! Super happy
> A big thank you to @Throat Punch for the excellent service!
> 
> View attachment 110082
> ...



Stunning setup @JB1987 
Superb photo
Wishing you well with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the hadaly @TheV
> Let us jnow how it goes with it!


Thanks @Silver. So far so great hey! (definitely not just good)
Loving the draw on it. Really compact little RDA and so light with the delrin cap.
The flavor is off the charts. I'm having a new experience with all my juices here.
I was not sure it would be worth the price I had to pay ... but it is worth every single cent.
@SAVapeGear really does look after his gear hey. This thing is good as new

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Stunning setup @JB1987
> Superb photo
> Wishing you well with it



Thanks @Silver , so far it's living up to all the expectations.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver. So far so great hey! (definitely not just good)
> Loving the draw on it. Really compact little RDA and so light with the delrin cap.
> The flavor is off the charts. I'm having a new experience with all my juices here.
> I was not sure it would be worth the price I had to pay ... but it is worth every single cent.
> @SAVapeGear really does look after his gear hey. This thing is good as new



Great to hear @TheV 
Love it when that happens - ie getting a new device thats awesome and then wanting to try out all the juices again! Classic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @TheV
> Love it when that happens - ie getting a new device thats awesome and then wanting to try out all the juices again! Classic!


Isn't it just the best 
I'm having a blast:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (12/10/17)

Got some naughty Button Mail today. Timascus is a thing of beauty...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Got some naughty Button Mail today. Timascus is a thing of beauty...
> 
> View attachment 110115


I have no idea what that is but it's gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

TheV said:


> Isn't it just the best
> I'm having a blast:



Amazing @TheV !
Lots of options there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have no idea what that is but it's gorgeous



I think its one of those knitting things so you dont prick your finger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Mr_Puffs (12/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have no idea what that is but it's gorgeous


Hahaha it is a button for a Bolt/Frankenskull and a few other squonkers. It is called Timascus because it is made up from different grades of Titanium which has been layered together and heat treated.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus (12/10/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hahaha it is a button for a Bolt/Frankenskull and a few other squonkers. It is called Timascus because it is made up from different grades of Titanium which has been layered together and heat treated.
> 
> View attachment 110117


I wonder if it will fit in the Runt?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hahaha it is a button for a Bolt/Frankenskull and a few other squonkers. It is called Timascus because it is made up from different grades of Titanium which has been layered together and heat treated.
> 
> View attachment 110117


That is epic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (12/10/17)

Petrus said:


> I wonder if it will fit in the Runt?


Diameter is 11.05mm if you wanted to check. Had it custom made for Bolts and Frankies but not sure what else it will fit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (12/10/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Diameter is 11.05mm if you wanted to check. Had it custom made for Bolts and Frankies but not sure what else it will fit.


Thanks. I will check tomorrow. My Runt is at work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver. So far so great hey! (definitely not just good)
> Loving the draw on it. Really compact little RDA and so light with the delrin cap.
> The flavor is off the charts. I'm having a new experience with all my juices here.
> I was not sure it would be worth the price I had to pay ... but it is worth every single cent.
> @SAVapeGear really does look after his gear hey. This thing is good as new



As predicted. Glad you discovered it. @KZOR actually got me interested - he mentions the Hadaly often. I had to try it, and I'm glad I did. 

Enjoy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (13/10/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hahaha it is a button for a Bolt/Frankenskull and a few other squonkers. It is called Timascus because it is made up from different grades of Titanium which has been layered together and heat treated.
> 
> View attachment 110117


Wow!!!!

That is amazing @Mr_Puffs ! Hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/10/17)

TheV said:


> Isn't it just the best
> I'm having a blast:


Wow dude! That is a lot of juice!!!!

I take it you've left your day job or your partner to find the time for this... Perhaps both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> As predicted. Glad you discovered it. @KZOR actually got me interested - he mentions the Hadaly often. I had to try it, and I'm glad I did.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


Haha my thoughts exactly. I actually sent @KZOR a message last night thanking him for the Hadaly. Every review of his he keeps praising it. Now I understand why

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Wow dude! That is a lot of juice!!!!
> 
> I take it you've left your day job or your partner to find the time for this... Perhaps both!


Well dude the day job pays for all this nonsense so I did the sensible thing and left the partner instead 

The majority of this juice was actually mixed with @Tanja a couple of weeks ago. It's just been hiding in the steeping cupboard. Some real winners here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (13/10/17)

TheV said:


> Well dude the day job pays for all this nonsense so I did the sensible thing and left the partner instead
> 
> The majority of this juice was actually mixed with @Tanja a couple of weeks ago. It's just been hiding in the steeping cupboard. Some real winners here!


Bwahahahaha! I can just imagine it...

"Listen here buddy! It's either me or that damned juice mixing!!!"

* @TheV adds 0.7g of VBIC

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Bwahahahaha! I can just imagine it...
> 
> "Listen here buddy! It's either me or that damned juice mixing!!!"
> 
> * @TheV adds 0.7g of VBIC


Hahaha imagine that. Would be classic! 

In truth it was more something like "Our marriage is failing... Put a baby in me!"

* @TheV runs for the hills!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (13/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> That is amazing @Mr_Puffs ! Hope you enjoy!


Haha thanks Buddy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/10/17)

@Sir Vape mail

Awesome prize from them 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

@RenaldoRheeder, I've picked up your Flave  I shall keep it safe and make sure it doesn't feel neglected!
Thanks @SAVapeGear, great seeing you again.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (13/10/17)

Happy Friday the 13th everyboddy!
After the longest 60 hour pregancy ever, finally!







Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Happy Friday the 13th everyboddy!
> After the longest 60 hour pregancy ever, finally!
> View attachment 110148
> View attachment 110153
> ...


Welcome back to the good life buddy!
The idea of being without my BB is enough motivation to really consider getting a 2nd one...
Where those DNA's at!?

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (13/10/17)

TheV said:


> Welcome back to the good life buddy!
> The idea of being without my BB is enough motivation to really consider getting a 2nd one...
> Where those DNA's at!?


Less than an hour and I must admit I get it now. These are something else!

The therion is on the desk looking on despondently, not to worry though, they all have their place and purpose. The BB will be a fruity menthol. Thinking of getting a bottle of XXX on the way home.

I'm really more than happy with this latest edition. @antonherbst, thanks for pushing brother! 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (13/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Happy Friday the 13th everyboddy!
> After the longest 60 hour pregancy ever, finally!
> View attachment 110148
> View attachment 110153
> ...



That does look good. Glad to see you joined the family now.

Many happy vapes on the new bb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (13/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Less than an hour and I must admit I get it now. These are something else!
> 
> The therion is on the desk looking on despondently, not to worry though, they all have their place and purpose. The BB will be a fruity menthol. Thinking of getting a bottle of XXX on the way home.
> 
> ...



Its only a pleasure to help a brother out. We need a name for that bb. 

Tagging @TheV @RenaldoRheeder @Cornelius for name suggestions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (13/10/17)

Lol @antonherbst 
Well seeing that it is Friday the 13th, how about Freddy....
That being said, congrats and many happy vapes @Raindance , I must admit that between Anton, MrV, Renaldo and Biohazard I am also looking at getting a BB now. I can't deal with this outsider feeling anymore.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

Cornelius said:


> Lol @antonherbst
> Well seeing that it is Friday the 13th, how about Freddy....
> That being said, congrats and many happy vapes @Raindance , I must admit that between Anton, MrV, Renaldo and Biohazard I am also looking at getting a BB now. I can't deal with this outsider feeling anymore.


Come, come ... join us! Join the dark side. We have cookie flavored vapes here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Less than an hour and I must admit I get it now. These are something else!
> 
> The therion is on the desk looking on despondently, not to worry though, they all have their place and purpose. The BB will be a fruity menthol. Thinking of getting a bottle of XXX on the way home.
> 
> ...


Agreed man. I'm waiting for a bottle of XXX. Hopefully it will arrive today. And it is going straight into the BB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (13/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Its only a pleasure to help a brother out. We need a name for that bb.
> 
> Tagging @TheV @RenaldoRheeder @Cornelius for name suggestions.


What would R2D2's tarnish brown twin from the dark side be called? B3D3...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/10/17)

Raindance said:


> What would R2D2's tarnish brown twin from the dark side be called? B3D3...


Lol. In that case Dirty Vader could be a appropriate name. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (13/10/17)

Raindance said:


> What would R2D2's tarnish brown twin from the dark side be called? B3D3...



I would recon “android” 

Stepping on alot of toes here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Happy Friday the 13th everyboddy!
> After the longest 60 hour pregancy ever, finally!
> View attachment 110148
> View attachment 110153
> ...



Great stuff @Raindance 
Wishing you all the best with it
Many happy vapes!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (13/10/17)

Oh so i took my Reo for a client meeting in bedfordview today and just had to stop at a vape shop, and it was the Vaperite Bedfordview and picked up a few things. 

3 battery wraps
2 juices = Naked brain freeze(i tested it earlier in the week) and then Frosteez(fomo)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/10/17)

Cornelius said:


> Lol @antonherbst
> Well seeing that it is Friday the 13th, how about Freddy....
> That being said, congrats and many happy vapes @Raindance , I must admit that between Anton, MrV, Renaldo and Biohazard I am also looking at getting a BB now. I can't deal with this outsider feeling anymore.



@Cornelius - there is no pressure mate - you don't have to be ecstatically happy. As the advert said "You can stay as you are, or you can change to Mainstay " 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (13/10/17)

Let’s test the hype of this chipset! Thanks to @Riyaad Mohamed, this guy knows how to look after mods! Pleasure doing business

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

Thanks to @Oupa for hooking me up with some XXX. I really appreciate the assistance. It was a pleasure dealing with you 
And some items from Blck that @DracesBane added to his order for me. Thanks buddy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/10/17)

OOOOOOOO lookee lookee what I got 
Thank @Mac75 
the atty is so clean it looks like it has never been used

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Mac75 (13/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> OOOOOOOO lookee lookee what I got
> Thank @Mac75
> the atty is so clean it looks like it has never been used
> View attachment 110198



Its a pleasure. Enjoy it bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> OOOOOOOO lookee lookee what I got
> Thank @Mac75
> the atty is so clean it looks like it has never been used
> View attachment 110198


Awesome! Enjoy buddy. And remember I got dibs

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/10/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome! Enjoy buddy. And remember I got dibs


Thanks Bud 
Gonna be a keeper but I will remember the Dibs

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/10/17)

As always @Throat Punch delivers , thank you Jakes for the awesome service as always.

I have been eyeing this Mod and Atty for a long time since it popped up on their site and when i heard yesterday they only had one more of these mods i got my butt into gear and placed my order.

Initial thoughts... This thing is beautiful and so comfy in the hand.

The packaging



Inside the packaging



The Setup

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch (13/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> As always @Throat Punch delivers , thank you Jakes for the awesome service as always.
> 
> I have been eyeing this Mod and Atty for a long time since it popped up on their site and when i heard yesterday they only had one more of these mods i got my butt into gear and placed my order.
> 
> ...



Looks badass! Thank you for the feedback Marce and let us know what build works best in the DR for a single cell DNA 75C. Would be great to hear your thoughts. Happy vaping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (13/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> As always @Throat Punch delivers , thank you Jakes for the awesome service as always.
> 
> I have been eyeing this Mod and Atty for a long time since it popped up on their site and when i heard yesterday they only had one more of these mods i got my butt into gear and placed my order.
> 
> ...



That white leather really looks good. Wow. Awesome vape setup there buddy. 

Many happy vapes for you and the new toys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> That white leather really looks good. Wow. Awesome vape setup there buddy.
> 
> Many happy vapes for you and the new toys



Thanks brother
Yeah love this colour combo, the white door really pops with the black chassie.
Therion is such a quality device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks to @Oupa for hooking me up with some XXX. I really appreciate the assistance. It was a pleasure dealing with you
> And some items from Blck that @DracesBane added to his order for me. Thanks buddy!



Cool - looking forward to hear your opinion of XXX in the Hulk


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Cool - looking forward to hear your opinion of XXX in the Hulk
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


It is a winner! I'm really enjoying it. I can see why @Rob Fisher orders such large quantities and has BB's dedicated to it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> As always @Throat Punch delivers , thank you Jakes for the awesome service as always.
> 
> I have been eyeing this Mod and Atty for a long time since it popped up on their site and when i heard yesterday they only had one more of these mods i got my butt into gear and placed my order.
> 
> ...



That white panel pure sexy on the mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (13/10/17)

Late night Vapemail opening!!! Aaah yeah some new flavours

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (13/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks brother
> Yeah love this colour combo, the white door really pops with the black chassie.
> Therion is such a quality device.



All the best with it @Clouds4Days 
Looks great!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/10/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> That white panel pure sexy on the mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks brother.
Really happy with the colours i got , it was the last Therion BF in stock and personally best combo so im really happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/10/17)

Silver said:


> All the best with it @Clouds4Days
> Looks great!!



Thanks @Silver , i sold my first Therion BF (v1) mod last year and ever since regreated it.
This ones going no where and is staying with me.
The chipset on these mods is really nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (13/10/17)

Psyclone Entheon arrived today and a blue button for my Molly!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Friep (14/10/17)

Quick vape pickup just love it when the wife says lets go to centurion:



Just sad they did not have fa appel pie

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (16/10/17)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (16/10/17)

Black Monark ... What a quality, locally made Mech Squonker.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## PuffingCrow (16/10/17)

Deckie said:


> Black Monark ... What a quality, locally made Mech Squonker.
> 
> View attachment 110525


 Where do I get one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## wikus (16/10/17)

Deckie said:


> Black Monark ... What a quality, locally made Mech Squonker.
> 
> View attachment 110525


First dibs when u sell.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (16/10/17)

wikus said:


> First dibs when u sell.


never

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wikus (16/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Where do I get one


Head over to there facebook page Monark vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Scouse45 (16/10/17)

Some nice gear here thanks @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Scouse45 (16/10/17)

Deckie said:


> Black Monark ... What a quality, locally made Mech Squonker.
> 
> View attachment 110525


@Deckie my long time buddy that’s gorgeous mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (16/10/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Some nice gear here thanks @SAVapeGear
> View attachment 110561



Awesome setup bud!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (16/10/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Some nice gear here thanks @SAVapeGear
> View attachment 110561


@Scouse45 my long lost buddy, that's a setup worthy of great pride.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (17/10/17)

Some pif pick up mail from @Chris du Toit last night after I donated most of my stuff to someone who probably thinks its car parts!Wasp Nano and a Batman coil,I dont know all the fancy names,but Batman is cool,and these coils are equally cool.










@Chris du Toit thanks once again,jys n yster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Flave 24 and Ultem Cap along with some Clapton wire made by @Christos!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/10/17)

Entheon No.2 checking in....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Entheon No.2 checking in....
> 
> View attachment 110618


Another one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PuffingCrow (17/10/17)

EPic StoomPOS PAPA

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A-Tank for the BB!



Coil Master collection of coils... not sure why I ordered these because I have not been happy with Chinese coils... but I can always lob the coils into the gorge and put real coils in the container! 



Another set of engraved panels for the BB and NarDa clea Caps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/17)

BB Vape Mail Baby! Two Blue BB's to add to the collection!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh so i took my Reo for a client meeting in bedfordview today and just had to stop at a vape shop, and it was the Vaperite Bedfordview and picked up a few things.
> 
> 3 battery wraps
> 2 juices = Naked brain freeze(i tested it earlier in the week) and then Frosteez(fomo)
> View attachment 110187



Brain Freeze is such an amazing juice! I go through it way too fast though. I have a bottle that I keep hidden and is only used on the hardest of days!



BioHAZarD said:


> OOOOOOOO lookee lookee what I got
> Thank @Mac75
> the atty is so clean it looks like it has never been used
> View attachment 110198



Very very nice! Enjoy!



Cobrali said:


> Psyclone Entheon arrived today and a blue button for my Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just looks amazing! Enjoy her @Cobrali !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Brain Freeze is such an amazing juice! I go through it way too fast though. I have a bottle that I keep hidden and is only used on the hardest of days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Will do!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Vape Mail Baby! Two Blue BB's to add to the collection!
> View attachment 110648


Epic @Rob Fisher ! That one on the right looks like something @Yiannaki would drool over!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Epic @Rob Fisher ! That one on the right looks like something @Yiannaki would drool over!



I need that tiffany one on the right!!! ASAP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/17)

Squonker mail!

Pulsar solid little device.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/17)

Yiannaki said:


> I need that tiffany one on the right!!! ASAP!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Brain Freeze is such an amazing juice! I go through it way too fast though. I have a bottle that I keep hidden and is only used on the hardest of days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 110654



beautiful!! im very jelly right now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (17/10/17)

Dual solo's!
Thanks @Zeki Hilmi !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Vape Mail Baby! Two Blue BB's to add to the collection!
> View attachment 110648


Oh my word. The one on the right  ... most beautiful BB ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JB1987 (17/10/17)

So I'm the proud owner of an Entheon... 

Now to figure out the perfect flavour build...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

Can I also join the club?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/10/17)

TheV said:


> Can I also join the club?


hey
a bag does not equal a Entheon 
proper pictures please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> hey
> a bag does not equal a Entheon
> proper pictures please


Net vir jou

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/10/17)

TheV said:


> Net vir jou


ag dankie
JITTE maar hy lyk tog te mooi. Geniet hom

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> ag dankie
> JITTE maar hy lyk tog te mooi. Geniet hom


Thanks buddy! And with @Vape_r's great deal coming in she will have a proper throne to sit on real soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks buddy! And with @Vape_r's great deal coming in she will have a proper throne to sit on real soon!


Haha just until i buy that specific throne


Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> So I'm the proud owner of an Entheon...
> 
> Now to figure out the perfect flavour build...
> 
> View attachment 110665



What... Wait a minute... My Therion Has a twin....
Shame were they seperated at birth?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (17/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What... Wait a minute... My Therion Has a twin....
> Shame were they seperated at birth?



Great minds think alike, you have excellent taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha just until i buy that specific throne
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Odis Flow Ti trade in the making?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/10/17)

TheV said:


> Odis Flow Ti trade in the making?


you don't need two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Great minds think alike, you have excellent taste



And have excellent taste too Sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> you don't need two


Its vaping. Its not about the need. Its about the want... and it never ends 

You have dibs on the Ohmsmium btw, don't worry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

Skyclone to fill my 75c’s empty space! Thanks to @Deckie, u absolute legend! Wohooooo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Noseworthy (17/10/17)

Just arrived. Replacing my griffin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Waine (17/10/17)

Noseworthy said:


> Just arrived. Replacing my griffin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice one! I enjoy the Kylin. Please let me know if this one leaks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noseworthy (17/10/17)

Waine said:


> Nice one! I enjoy the Kylin. Please let me know if this one leaks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So far no leaks and vapes like a train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (17/10/17)

Got a twisp cue ninja vape I am real im presed wow 
(my klein stoomstompie)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/10/17)

Limelight Gloom !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## TheV (18/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Limelight Gloom !!!
> 
> View attachment 110738


Oh wow, I wasn't expecting this one so soon! Congrats dude. Enjoy 
Hope I get a demo on my next visit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (18/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Limelight Gloom !!!
> 
> View attachment 110738


Such a good-looking mod! Very jelly @SAVapeGear !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/10/17)

Ready for Action !!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Marius van Tonder (18/10/17)

Some much needed juice - Thanks @KieranD for the excellent service

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (18/10/17)

Vapemailpickup. Some concentrates cos you can not just buy one and condensation plugs for the BB. Ordered online this morning and popped in to VM on my way home to pick it up. Service on par with their juice!


Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

I have had one of the best vape mail days ever. I have received my epic Reo Mini from @Petrus and then i got some small goodies from @Christos 

Watch this space in the next 30 minutes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

So my first stop for the day was at @Christos 

He told me a while back he has some reo buttons, a spring and magnets. We then started to talk about a meet to exchange funds and goods. 

Thanks for the exchange.
The buttons will be used. The spring, the screw and the magnets will go into my zombie box.

Of the 5 juices you gave me i PIF'ed 2 this afternoon to a fellow vaper. And the remaining 3 i will surely keep for my own reserves.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

And then this happened by complete surprise. I did not expect it to be delivered today.

The pictures will tell the whole story.








All i can say is i am super excited and a super proud owner of a reo mini. 

Thank you very much @Petrus 

She will be vaped and cared for by a good house.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## TheV (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> And then this happened by complete surprise. I did not expect it to be delivered today.
> 
> The pictures will tell the whole story.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful little addition to your Reo family. Congrats @antonherbst. Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> And then this happened by complete surprise. I did not expect it to be delivered today.
> 
> The pictures will tell the whole story.
> 
> ...


Awesome vape mail. Njoy her. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

TheV said:


> What a beautiful little addition to your Reo family. Congrats @antonherbst. Many happy vapes!



Thanks V. I am still hopping around the house like a energizer bunny with excitement.

I have found my happy vape. Reo's for the win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (18/10/17)

@antonherbst , bummer you have more luck with SAPO than I with ............SAPO. Enjoy her my friend , please note she is used to 12mg juicedon't spoil her to much. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome vape mail. Njoy her.
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I will definitely do so @BioHAZarD 
I have crowned her the Snow Queen

@Oupa VM xxx juice will be my dedicated to her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Petrus said:


> @antonherbst , bummer you have more luck with SAPO than I with ............SAPO. Enjoy her my friend , please note she is used to 12mg juicedon't spoil her to much. Happy vaping.



I was really shocked when the wife called and said i need to come visit her at the office.

"She told me something happened with a serious tone in her voice, I thought she killed her co-workers, but when i got to her office, all she could do was but smile at me with the reomail in her hands."

Oh and then i got to be alittle boy again. 

All i can say is wow and thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (18/10/17)

Well these 2 beauties arrived in the last 2 dayz

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Well these 2 beauties arrived in the last 2 dayz



That looks epic good. Happy vapes on the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I was really shocked when the wife called and said i need to come visit her at the office.
> 
> "She told me something happened with a serious tone in her voice, I thought she killed her co-workers, but when i got to her office, all she could do was but smile at me with the reomail in her hands."
> 
> ...


That is just awesome. My wife usually says. "so what did that cost"  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> And then this happened by complete surprise. I did not expect it to be delivered today.
> 
> The pictures will tell the whole story.
> 
> ...


Enjoy! Reo Minis are special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Andre said:


> Enjoy! Reo Minis are special.



Thanks, I am already seeing the appeal of the REO mini. I dont need regulated mods any more in my life. What i am getting from the Grand and Mini is flavor, flavor and just more flavor. I am truly in love with these devices. I am a reonaut.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Vape Mail Baby! Two Blue BB's to add to the collection!
> View attachment 110648



Oh my word @Rob Fisher 
That royal navy blue!
Aaah, its gorgeous

How did I miss this....

Lovely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> And then this happened by complete surprise. I did not expect it to be delivered today.
> 
> The pictures will tell the whole story.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, @antonherbst !
You got the Mini
What a gorgeous snow queen!
Wishing you many happy vapes with her
The Reo Mini is such an amazing little device. So comfortable in the hand
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, @antonherbst !
> You got the Mini
> What a gorgeous snow queen!
> Wishing you many happy vapes with her
> ...



Thanks @Silver 

I am now really starting to get the REO madness. With the OL16 a REO (in my books) beats any other vape device by far. Flavor for days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I am now really starting to get the REO madness. With the OL16 a REO (in my books) beats any other vape device by far. Flavor for days.



So glad you enjoying it @antonherbst 
For me the Reo shines with tamer builds and less tame juice 
And thats what the modmaker intended when he made it. As far as I understand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Silver said:


> So glad you enjoying it @antonherbst
> For me the Reo shines with tamer builds and less tame juice
> And thats what the modmaker intended when he made it. As far as I understand.



I do a center mounted 7 wrap 26awg ni80 2,5ID coil with royal wick and set to have both air holes open and it is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I do a center mounted 7 wrap 26awg ni80 2,5ID coil with royal wick and set to have both air holes open and it is fantastic.



Is that around 0.4 ohms @antonherbst ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Silver said:


> Is that around 0.4 ohms @antonherbst ?



It reads @ 0,64 ohms, and i must say for my vape style this is nirvana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> It reads @ 0,64 ohms, and i must say for my vape style this is nirvana



Marvellous
As long as you enjoy it thats what counts!!
Those Reos are rock solid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> It reads @ 0,64 ohms, and i must say for my vape style this is nirvana


Great to hear @antonherbst. It's a wonderful feeling when you eventually find your vape style.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Christos said:


> Great to hear @antonherbst. It's a wonderful feeling when you eventually find your vape style.



Thanks for all your help behind the scenes.
Oh and the glow in the dark buttons looks awesome on the grand and the mini when the lights go out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Rob Fisher
> That royal navy blue!
> Aaah, its gorgeous
> 
> ...



Yours if you want it Hi Ho @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for all your help behind the scenes.
> Oh and the glow in the dark buttons looks awesome on the grand and the mini when the lights go out.


I loved the glow in the dark buttons. 
I once sold a setup with a green glow in the dark and regretted selling the button. 

I since bought more but then switched to the p67 and never got round to fitting the buttons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (18/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yours if you want it Hi Ho @Silver.


Its the second time in a week that @Silver has made mention of a Navy Blue BB. It is a sign!

I'll take the other one if you are offering  ... That Bx9 is just something else!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Christos said:


> I loved the glow in the dark buttons.
> I once sold a setup with a green glow in the dark and regretted selling the button.
> 
> I since bought more but then switched to the p67 and never got round to fitting the buttons!



I do thank you for me having them now. They might just stay permanently on my reos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yours if you want it Hi Ho @Silver.



Oh my golly



I need a good night's sleep - now this is going to haunt me

Very kind enablement offer @Rob Fisher 

Stop it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my golly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ag no, @Silver You know you want it, and you can hear it call your name. 

Even i can hear it call your name.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (18/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my golly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine the Silver and Navy Blue BB's next to each other ... Best. Match. EVER

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

For you @Silver I'll even consider letting you have a nugget.... put that in your pipe and smoke it  

Poor @Silver... wont be able to decide now.... too many options

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

Christos said:


> For you @Silver I'll even consider letting you have a nugget.... put that in your pipe and smoke it
> 
> Poor @Silver... wont be able to decide now.... too many options


@Christos, that is a terrible suggestion. Not offering the Nugget, that is deviously amusing... The suggestion to smoke a pipe  How dare you! 
Please amend your statement with "Put that in your Reo and vape it!"  haha

Poor @Silver indeed. Everybody is picking on him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (19/10/17)

Christos said:


> For you @Silver I'll even consider letting you have a nugget.... put that in your pipe and smoke it
> 
> Poor @Silver... wont be able to decide now.... too many options



Oh @Silver the members are not playing the game fair here. I would suggest you "punish" them but taking them up on the offers and having an field day with new billet boxes and then "smitting" them with a photos of the new bb in hand and a happy smile on you face. I recon that would be punishment enough for their "bad behavior"



TheV said:


> @Christos, that is a terrible suggestion. Not offering the Nugget, that is deviously amusing... The suggestion to smoke a pipe  How dare you!
> Please amend your statement with "Put that in your Reo and vape it!"  haha
> 
> Poor @Silver indeed. Everybody is picking on him



As @TheV says i would rather suggest a good strong coffee and a thumper vape, Planing your new BB photos and then posting them in all the relevant threads and tagging the "naughty" memebers to have FOMO with your new bb. 

Oh and just on a side note @Silver i suggest you get that Royal blue bb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

A massive thank you to @Vape_r for my beautiful Ohmsmium ... and a surprise free juice! You rock bud

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (19/10/17)

Kchin! Padda! Ping VapeMail PAPA

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

Thank you @antonherbst for surprisingly me with the tips. I was really not expecting them today!  And thank you for the juice samples. Frosteez and Blissful Biscuit shall be very much enjoyed with a Nespresso later!
Thank you @hands for the wonderful work you did! Absolutely top notch work sir. You are a true artist

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> A massive thank you to @Vape_r for my beautiful Ohmsmium ... and a surprise free juice! You rock bud


What a beauty. njoy her

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> What a beauty. njoy her


Thank you sir! She is an instant favorite ... nameless at the moment, but favorite nonetheless

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> A massive thank you to @Vape_r for my beautiful Ohmsmium ... and a surprise free juice! You rock bud


I'm so jealous! Stunning! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

Tanja said:


> I'm so jealous! Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


She is my precious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

Solo #3...
Can you tell I really like this atty?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/10/17)

Christos said:


> Solo #3...
> Can you tell I really like this atty?
> View attachment 110893


We can yes  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> We can yes
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Almost forgot today's prize mail...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

Christos said:


> Almost forgot today's prize mail...
> View attachment 110894


You know ... just as an afterthought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> You know ... just as an afterthought


Yup... There were 2 actually.... the one is a unicorn that I know @Rob Fisher has had his eye on for a long time. So naturally the unicorn went to Rob.

I'll wait for @Rob Fisher to show you his vapemail in the morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/10/17)

Christos said:


> Almost forgot today's prize mail...
> View attachment 110894


Bugger hehe
Nice one dude 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

You guys are hilarious
Just caught up with this thread now
Lovely vapemail indeed

@Christos - that Solo must be something epic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

Silver said:


> You guys are hilarious
> Just caught up with this thread now
> Lovely vapemail indeed
> 
> @Christos - that Solo must be something epic


I really enjoy the flavour from it and it's so tiny it looks amazing an any device. ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thank you @antonherbst for surprisingly me with the tips. I was really not expecting them today!  And thank you for the juice samples. Frosteez and Blissful Biscuit shall be very much enjoyed with a Nespresso later!
> Thank you @hands for the wonderful work you did! Absolutely top notch work sir. You are a true artist



That red goon style tip is awesome. Glad you got what you wanted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> That red goon style tip is awesome. Glad you got what you wanted


Both tips are absolutely fantastic ... the only problem is I've now discovered yet another rabbit hole: @hands tips. Now I need one for every atty I own

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

24 carat plated E-Phoenix RDA and Entheon #2.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

Unicorn Vape Mail Baby! Finally a Bliss has arrived at the Vape Cave!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 24 carat plated E-Phoenix RDA and Entheon #2.
> View attachment 110959
> ...



That is pretty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Unicorn Vape Mail Baby! Finally a Bliss has arrived at the Vape Cave!
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> View attachment 110963



Age nee @Rob Fisher now you have me wanting to say dibs on this. But knowing i will not be able to aford this any time soom makes the fomo real. That is absolutely a stuning looking mod and atty. 

Many happy vapes on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

@Rob Fisher i have a new favorite vape setup in your arsenal and its this latest one. The droid has been put into the number 2 position. 

Wow and an open jaw that is lying on the floor at this last addition is true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Age nee @Rob Fisher now you have me wanting to say dibs on this. But knowing i will not be able to aford this any time soom makes the fomo real. That is absolutely a stuning looking mod and atty.
> 
> Many happy vapes on this.



I think this one may stay in the collection for sometime.  Note the @hands drip tip with white gold inserts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Unicorn Vape Mail Baby! Finally a Bliss has arrived at the Vape Cave!
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> View attachment 110963



True Bliss. Stunning Mod and That tip is just beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think this one may stay in the collection for sometime.  Note the @hands drip tip with white gold inserts.



I have seen it and i am dumb struck at the beauty of this whole setup. Wow. In 10 years if you want to sell it look me up and i can maybe sell a kidney to sponser the funds for this. That is pure awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (20/10/17)

Its the Flow LETs Go!!!
say it with me....
Its the T to I to the Flow
Ek het hom nou my ou 
My precocious Flow my bro


Uncle @Rob Fisher YOU ROCK THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Unicorn Vape Mail Baby! Finally a Bliss has arrived at the Vape Cave!
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> View attachment 110963



Most people would probably stop getting vapemail the day before they go away on an overseas trip
Not @Rob Fisher !
My word Rob, now that is beautiful!
Looks glorious and so comfortable!
Wish you well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Its the Flow LETs Go!!!
> say it with me....
> Its the T to I to the Flow
> Ek heet hom nou my ou
> ...



T to the I to the Flow
"Ek het nie hom nou nie maar hy kom"

All the best @PuffingCrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> T to the I to the FlowThank
> "Ek het nie hom nou nie maar hy kom"
> 
> All the best @PuffingCrow





Silver said:


> T to the I to the Flow
> "Ek het nie hom nou nie maar hy kom"
> 
> All the best @PuffingCrow


@Silver Thanks will do, sure we will get n flow check in from you today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (20/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Its the Flow LETs Go!!!
> say it with me....
> Its the T to I to the Flow
> Ek het hom nou my ou
> ...



That’s purdy!! Congrats bud!! Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> @Silver Thanks will do, sure we will get n flow check in from you today



I hope so @PuffingCrow 
Mine got sent to my wife's work because I have such terrible luck with couriers catching me
So i will probably only get it this evening

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/10/17)

Am I first. Am I first   
Some vape mail from @Rob Fisher and also from @method1 
You guys are Legends

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Yesterday was another big vapemail day in my books. 

1. The Black Sxmini Qclass panels - Airbrush work to be done next
2. The 2x tips from @hands - ol16 and bb dedicated tips. @Amir 
3. A trade off with @TheV 250mls juice of the flavors i want in his collection against the merlin mini rta.
4. VM XXX juice from @Oupa - Dedicated to my Ice Queen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (20/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Am I first. Am I first
> Some vape mail from @Rob Fisher and also from @method1
> You guys are Legends
> 
> View attachment 110987



Great collection there. Just missing the Debbie does doughnuts from the old range.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/10/17)

Cornelius said:


> Great collection there. Just missing the Debbie does doughnuts from the old range.


will get to it I promise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Am I first. Am I first
> Some vape mail from @Rob Fisher and also from @method1
> You guys are Legends
> 
> View attachment 110987



I am more intersted in the juices. What are they and where can i get?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am more intersted in the juices. What are they and where can i get?


MrHardwick's collection.
Your nearest "proper" vape shop. LOL
Check with @method1 who stocks it near you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Yesterday was another big vapemail day in my books.
> 
> 1. The Black Sxmini Qclass panels - Airbrush work to be done next
> 2. The 2x tips from @hands - ol16 and bb dedicated tips. @Amir
> ...


Small correction there on the juice trade. It's 150ml. 5x30ml. If you were expecting 250ml hit me with an order and I'll sort you out with another 100ml 

Looking forward the end result on the sx mini man. Gonna be awesome! 

And those tips are fantastic dude. Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (20/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Am I first. Am I first
> Some vape mail from @Rob Fisher and also from @method1
> You guys are Legends
> 
> View attachment 110987


Awesome! Congrats dude. I expect a full report of all the toys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am more intersted in the juices. What are they and where can i get?


juicy joes buddy...not sure abt you neck of the woods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/10/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome! Congrats dude. I expect a full report of all the toys


will do buddy. reporting to commence in our evening kak praat sessie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

TheV said:


> Small correction there on the juice trade. It's 150ml. 5x30ml. If you were expecting 250ml hit me with an order and I'll sort you out with another 100ml
> 
> Looking forward the end result on the sx mini man. Gonna be awesome!
> 
> And those tips are fantastic dude. Congrats



Oh no probs. I havent compared it to my other bottles yet so 150ml is perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Am I first. Am I first
> Some vape mail from @Rob Fisher and also from @method1
> You guys are Legends
> 
> View attachment 110987



Awesome vapemail @BioHAZarD !
Enjoy the Flow

And please do share your thoughts on those juices when you have had a chance to try them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> juicy joes buddy...not sure abt you neck of the woods


I have made contact with him already. Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Awesome vapemail @BioHAZarD !
> Enjoy the Flow
> 
> And please do share your thoughts on those juices when you have had a chance to try them


will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 24 carat plated E-Phoenix RDA and Entheon #2.
> View attachment 110959
> ...



Oh that Phoenix is just beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (20/10/17)

Epic vape mail from @Rusty, thanks a lot bud. Gonna enjoy this fantastic juice line.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (20/10/17)

@YeOldeOke, Sir, thank you for making me a winner.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (20/10/17)

Petrus said:


> @YeOldeOke, Sir, thank you for making me a winner.
> View attachment 111028


What is going on with your spacing @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (20/10/17)

Christos said:


> What is going on with your spacing @Petrus


CDO much? hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dexter305 (20/10/17)

Vape Mail...The absolute best kind!

I just want to give a HUGE shoutout to Joel aka @method1 from Mr. Hardwick's. I mentioned a few days ago that I spilled some Calamity Jane. A day or two later I received a private message notifying me that he will send me a complementary bottle of CJ. So without knowing me...he sent me completely free bottle of this heavenly juice while also covering the shipping cost. That in my books is Legendary and it is people like @method1 that make this more than a forum, it makes it a community of which I am very proud to be part of! Thanks again for the juice Joel, if you are ever in this neck of the woods give me a shout and I'll stick you for a beer and a vape!

Have a great weekend everybody!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Jos (20/10/17)

I also spilled a 100ml of CJ - Right into my Skyline

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## TheV (20/10/17)

So some very special stoompos for Mr @RenaldoRheeder... his Odis Flow Ti package had a little surprise in it:










I'm fortunate enough to be the custodian of the RNB + Flow until Renaldo visits SA again in December. Mr Rheeder, thank you from the bottom of my heart for allowing me to look after your toys 

And @Rob Fisher, thank you for the facilitating the group buy for the guys and allowing your arm to be twisted on such short notice for the BB. You sir are a legend!

And @Silver ... sorry buddy, there goes the RNB

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

TheV said:


> So some very special stoompos for Mr @RenaldoRheeder... his Odis Flow Ti package had a little surprise in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh wow that's great

Congrats @RenaldoRheeder !

Don't worry @TheV I am vaping very happily right now on BB Silver !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/10/17)

TheV said:


> So some very special stoompos for Mr @RenaldoRheeder... his Odis Flow Ti package had a little surprise in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic dude 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

Guys - like somebody else said in one of the other forums, in the fetal position sucking my thumb. I am thrilled to bits and my wife likes it too. Come on December!!!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (20/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Guys - like somebody else said in one of the other forums, in the fetal position sucking my thumb. I am thrilled to bits and my wife likes it too. Come on December!!!
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


You are going to LOVE it!
She is a real beauty. The photos definitely don't do her justice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## @cliff (20/10/17)

So I have a super terrible "vape" mail. I have been trying to stop myself from buying a BB and eventually gave in and bought @Daniel BB. Super excited and Dday was today, excitedly I opened up my package to find this 
No fault of @Daniel he packaged it nicely and even sent a video of the parcel sliding into the Aramex box.
Aramex says they will investigate but cannot make any promises and refuse to pay or reimburse me for the contents 

What was meant to be a day I have been waiting for for longer than I can remember, has now become a pretty shitty one. Sitting with a pile of hair






Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (20/10/17)

ET from @Sir Vape you are a champ for getting this out to me before the weekend 

Some tank mail 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> So I have a super terrible "vape" mail. I have been trying to stop myself from buying a BB and eventually gave in and bought @Daniel BB. Super excited and Dday was today, excitedly I opened up my package to find this
> No fault of @Daniel he packaged it nicely and even sent a video of the parcel sliding into the Aramex box.
> Aramex says they will investigate but cannot make any promises and refuse to pay or reimburse me for the contents
> 
> ...



WTF!  Shame that is just awful! Aramex sucks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## @cliff (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> WTF!  Shame that is just awful! Aramex sucks!


Thanks Uncle Rob, they reckon the waybill must have fallen out and gotten mixed up. Very terrible day. Even sold stuff to be able to afford it 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Thanks Uncle Rob, they reckon the waybill must have fallen out and gotten mixed up. Very terrible day.



My guess is someone will really want that hair so there is a good chance you will get your parcel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## @cliff (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> My guess is someone will really want that hair so there is a good chance you will get your parcel.


I really hope so, it looks like some cheap weave!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> So I have a super terrible "vape" mail. I have been trying to stop myself from buying a BB and eventually gave in and bought @Daniel BB. Super excited and Dday was today, excitedly I opened up my package to find this
> No fault of @Daniel he packaged it nicely and even sent a video of the parcel sliding into the Aramex box.
> Aramex says they will investigate but cannot make any promises and refuse to pay or reimburse me for the contents
> 
> ...



Oh no - so sorry mate - hope it gets sorted out 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> So I have a super terrible "vape" mail. I have been trying to stop myself from buying a BB and eventually gave in and bought @Daniel BB. Super excited and Dday was today, excitedly I opened up my package to find this
> No fault of @Daniel he packaged it nicely and even sent a video of the parcel sliding into the Aramex box.
> Aramex says they will investigate but cannot make any promises and refuse to pay or reimburse me for the contents
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, that is just too terrible @@cliff
Did they get the parcels confused?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh, that is just too terrible @@cliff
> Did they get the parcels confused?


Hi @Silver 
They are saying that the waybill of my parcel and this parcel must have fallen out and then swapped? Not too sure how that works but they are refusing to take responsibility. I was very angry for a large part of today, it is terrible because there is nothing I can do. 
I am now sitting with no billet box and no money

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (20/10/17)

In light of the situation @Cliff may I add some humour to the situation....

How absorbent does the weave look? 
You got some exotic wicking material right there of it can withstand heat  

Jokes aside that sucks big time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (20/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> So I have a super terrible "vape" mail. I have been trying to stop myself from buying a BB and eventually gave in and bought @Daniel BB. Super excited and Dday was today, excitedly I opened up my package to find this
> No fault of @Daniel he packaged it nicely and even sent a video of the parcel sliding into the Aramex box.
> Aramex says they will investigate but cannot make any promises and refuse to pay or reimburse me for the contents
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed. I hope it gets sorted out soon. I have only used aramex at pick n pay and i cant remember the bag having any purple. They are usually red and white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (20/10/17)

Thank you Blck Vapour! Brilliant service as always! 

And thank you Flavour World! First time ordering from them and super fast delivery too! 

Both orders placed this morning... both received this afternoon...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/17)

Epic vapemail from my bud @Scouse45 

And the obsidian looks to be a cracker of note...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hi @Silver
> They are saying that the waybill of my parcel and this parcel must have fallen out and then swapped? Not too sure how that works but they are refusing to take responsibility. I was very angry for a large part of today, it is terrible because there is nothing I can do.
> I am now sitting with no billet box and no money
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Sorry @@cliff
I just don't understand. Surely if the sender sent it to you with a name and address, the sender would get a receipt of sorts? 
And then it doesnt get delivered to that address and you get something else that the sender did not send, then the only thing is it could be their fault.
So surely the sender needs to take it up with them assuming the sender paid for the service?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## @cliff (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry @@cliff
> I just don't understand. Surely if the sender sent it to you with a name and address, the sender would get a receipt of sorts?
> And then it doesnt get delivered to that address and you get something else that the sender did not send, then the only thing is it could be their fault.
> So surely the sender needs to take it up with them assuming the sender paid for the service?


Hi @Silver
I see what you are saying, it is just difficult. @Daniel did send me a parcel and the bag he sent me a photo of and the one I recieved are two different parcels. 
He has been helpful and offered to assist.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry @@cliff
> I just don't understand. Surely if the sender sent it to you with a name and address, the sender would get a receipt of sorts?
> And then it doesnt get delivered to that address and you get something else that the sender did not send, then the only thing is it could be their fault.
> So surely the sender needs to take it up with them assuming the sender paid for the service?


With Aramex you buy a bag and drop it in a collection box. No waybill copy as such signed by the courier.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45 (20/10/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Epic vapemail from my bud @Scouse45
> 
> And the obsidian looks to be a cracker of note...
> 
> View attachment 111070


So glad u happy bud! Legend of a mate u are

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/10/17)

Look what I received from the US of A. Forgot to post this on Monday.

In my opinion the best e juice line on the planet(and I have tried many) X15 120ml bottles of various *Stash ejuice *made by Joshua Siegel(A classically trained French chef).

Now the second image is for @Rob Fisher. As you are a menthol connoisseur, You really need to try this flavor(Chilly Water). I will keep at least one bottle for the next vape meet. This is simply the best and most unique ejuice flavor I have ever tasted and I am not even really a menthol guy. There is just something about it that overloads the taste buds...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Very nice @CMMACKEM !
That chilly water sounds very interesting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Very nice @CMMACKEM !
> That chilly water sounds very interesting



Honestly, it is bliss(Almost in tears here  ) I am keen to share as I have x4 bottles of it. It really...really needs to be shared

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Look what I received from the US of A. Forgot to post this on Monday.
> 
> In my opinion the best e juice line on the planet(and I have tried many) X15 120ml bottles of various *Stash ejuice *made by Joshua Siegel(A classically trained French chef).
> 
> Now the second image is for @Rob Fisher. As you are a menthol connoisseur, You really need to try this flavor(Chilly Water). I will keep at least one bottle for the next vape meet. This is simply the best and most unique ejuice flavor I have ever tasted and I am not even really a menthol guy. There is just something about it that overloads the taste buds...



@CMMACKEM now that really perks up my interest! Seeya at News Cafe in November!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Now the second image is for @Rob Fisher. As you are a menthol connoisseur, You really need to try this flavor(Chilly Water). I will keep at least one bottle for the next vape meet. This is simply the best and most unique ejuice flavor I have ever tasted and I am not even really a menthol guy. There is just something about it that overloads the taste buds...



This was more than I could bare... so I have some on the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Ash (21/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Honestly, it is bliss(Almost in tears here  ) I am keen to share as I have x4 bottles of it. It really...really needs to be shared



Wow, Now this sounds really good. Can you give us a comparison to known brands here in terms of flavours and menthol strength

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> So I have a super terrible "vape" mail. I have been trying to stop myself from buying a BB and eventually gave in and bought @Daniel BB. Super excited and Dday was today, excitedly I opened up my package to find this
> No fault of @Daniel he packaged it nicely and even sent a video of the parcel sliding into the Aramex box.
> Aramex says they will investigate but cannot make any promises and refuse to pay or reimburse me for the contents
> 
> ...


That is terrible. Sorry to hear man 
I really hope you get it sorted. Please do keep us posted!

I had an incident a couple of months ago where a very angry buyer phoned me because I sent him "voodoo dolls" instead of a speaker kit.
At first I thought he was joking... realizing his disappointment and anger ("being scammed") was real I started to panic, realizing the courier company messed up.
Luckily the courier company got the truck to return to the buyers location and they found the package in the truck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> That is terrible. Sorry to hear man
> I really hope you get it sorted. Please do keep us posted!
> 
> I had an incident a couple of months ago where a very angry buyer phoned me because I sent him "voodoo dolls" instead of a speaker kit.
> ...


Thanks @TheV
I will do

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/10/17)

Ash said:


> Wow, Now this sounds really good. Can you give us a comparison to known brands here in terms of flavours and menthol strength





Ash said:


> Wow, Now this sounds really good. Can you give us a comparison to known brands here in terms of flavours and menthol strength



I honestly cannot compare it to anything else I have tried. The flavor and complexity is off the chart, for me anyway. The menthol is super smooth and kicks in during the exhale.

I sent you a PM mate, I am keen to meet after Tuesday so that you can give it a try. I also have Forever Young steeping. It is an extremely good berry cereal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/10/17)

Armor Mech !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## KZOR (22/10/17)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Max (22/10/17)

That looks like an Awesome Receipt of Much Goodness @KZOR - You must just love it all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (22/10/17)

Max said:


> That looks like an Awesome Receipt of Much Goodness @KZOR - You must just love it all




Agreed, like the look of that Inbox!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/10/17)

Black dead rabbit to matchey with the phantom and the green completes master yoda

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/10/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Black dead rabbit to matchey with the phantom and the green completes master yoda
> 
> View attachment 111252



That mod is very small @incredible_hullk !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/10/17)

Silver said:


> That mod is very small @incredible_hullk !


It is @Silver ... that’s why I love it. Tiny and light weight but hits bloody well on a dual coil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/10/17)

Pod mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (23/10/17)

Today is a very special day for me...




My very own authentic Billet Box! The Bx9
The clone has convinced me that the BB was the right device for me... so I scraped together what I could and pulled the trigger on an authentic

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Stosta (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> Today is a very special day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Congratulations bud! I hope you love her as much as you love The Hulk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> Today is a very special day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is epic Congrats @TheV 


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (23/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Oh wow! Congratulations bud! I hope you love her as much as you love The Hulk!


Thanks bud! I'm sure I will 

(Hulk has been officially renamed to Ivy )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> Today is a very special day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOOOOO glad for you buddy
may you have many happy vapes off her 
She looks stunning!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Armor Mech !!!
> 
> View attachment 111109
> 
> ...



Wow a thing of beauty that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> Today is a very special day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mooi man mooi!!! Happy days... enjoy dude!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> Today is a very special day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow - congratulations - it is an absolutely awesome looking creature. Enjoy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/10/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Well these 2 beauties arrived in the last 2 dayz



I love the name for the mod.

Squishy


TheV said:


> Today is a very special day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many happy vapes of her @TheV 
That does look like a really happy vape machine. We shall wait for you to "break" her in before we give her a name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> Today is a very special day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@TheV congrats im ver Happy for you enjoy i think I will be following in your foodsteps shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> Today is a very special day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That blue beauty has something about her...Perhaps her name should be Mila...That name sounds as sexy as that box looks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (23/10/17)

Thank you all for the kind words 
This really is a very special item for me.
And she looks even better in person!

@Jp1905, I like Mila! It is definitely on the top of the list of names for me to consider. Thanks for the suggestion 


I picked up an authentic Insider for the Bx9 tonight:




and the seller was kind enough to surprise me with this free of charge:




the tip is already installed on Ivy and the button will be installed soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

Oh wow @TheV - just marvellous!
The BX9 looks fabulous!
I am kind of envious that you now have two Billet Boxes so you can have a differemt flavour in each

All the best with her and wishing you well for the insider!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (23/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @TheV - just marvellous!
> The BX9 looks fabulous!
> I am kind of envious that you now have two Billet Boxes so you can have a differemt flavour in each
> 
> All the best with her and wishing you well for the insider!


Thanks you @Silver 
Having 2 available is indeed quite nice, I will admit!
And the Insider is going very well so far.
I had my first attempt at a build on the clone yesterday and now the authentic today.
Both are bubbling nicely, no dry hits or leads. And I'm very impressed with the airflow and flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks you @Silver
> Having 2 available is indeed quite nice, I will admit!
> And the Insider is going very well so far.
> I had my first attempt at a build on the clone yesterday and now the authentic today.
> Both are bubbling nicely, no dry hits or leads. And I'm very impressed with the airflow and flavor.



Thats great!
Nothing better than a good first experience with new gear
Doesnt always happen like that so its super when it does

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (23/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thats great!
> Nothing better than a good first experience with new gear
> Doesnt always happen like that so its super when it does


I completely agree. I've heard some some bad things about leaks and dryhits on the Insider ... but I've been lucky so far!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporeon13 (24/10/17)

FINALLY got me a D4!! Whoop whoop!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Vaporeon13 (24/10/17)

And collecting my China Vape Mail this morning!

Such an exciting week in my vaping life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon13 (24/10/17)

Aegis has arrived

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/17)

Vaporeon13 said:


> View attachment 111351
> View attachment 111351
> View attachment 111352
> Aegis has arrived


Don't you just love it when sars opens your gifts before you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tanja (24/10/17)

I'm in love!!! Thank you thank you thank you @Heaven Gifts !!! My parcel arrived this morning from China! Super fast delivery with DHL!

I will take some time tonight to test it out and give some proper feedback... but for now I am super happy!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 10


----------



## Vaporeon13 (24/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Don't you just love it when sars opens your gifts before you



And I've never hated VAT so much in my life!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaun2707 (24/10/17)

Time has come to give the SXK BB another go! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## joshthecarver (24/10/17)

Vape mail from Vapeking and the Sirs. I can't wait to give this whole mech squonking a try. Down the rabbit hole I go...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Max (24/10/17)

Awesome Awesome and Awesome Again @Vaporeon13 and @Tanja  at least I know now what the Box looks like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Time has come to give the SXK BB another go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha it was inevitable. Let me know if you need any help 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

Tanja said:


> I'm in love!!! Thank you thank you thank you @Heaven Gifts !!! My parcel arrived this morning from China! Super fast delivery with DHL!
> 
> I will take some time tonight to test it out and give some proper feedback... but for now I am super happy!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Tanja. A really awesome little prize you got there!
Skyline and Wasp shots requested when you have time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Time has come to give the SXK BB another go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back man! How are you finding the Insider?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> Congratulations @Tanja. A really awesome little prize you got there!
> Skyline and Wasp shots requested when you have time


Oh for sure! They will all be tested tonight!! Dammit work!!!! I want to play NOW!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## PuffingCrow (24/10/17)

Epic stoompos @TheV great guy, Hadaly my precious. Shuch a pleaurse doing bussiness, this Hadaly is in shuch a good codition it like it just came from the factory. So well taken care of.

Thank you @TheV Big shout out!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## PuffingCrow (24/10/17)

Second vapemail let the squonking (oliedrukker) commence

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## shaun2707 (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> Welcome back man! How are you finding the Insider?



Won’t lie, battled a bit to get it wicked correctly so got a bit of leaking but after a few tries, came right. Not bad at all. Going to get an Exco though as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Oh for sure! They will all be tested tonight!! Dammit work!!!! I want to play NOW!!!


Awesome. I shall be looking out for your posts  Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> Epic stoompos @TheV Hadaly my precouis, great guy. Shuch apleaurse doing bussiness, this Hadaly is in shuch a good codition it like it just came from the factory. So well taken care of.
> 
> Thank you @TheV Big shout out!!!!


Only a pleasure bud. I'm glad the Hadaly has gone to a good home. I'm sure you will enjoy it!
Was great dealing with you 



PuffingCrow said:


> Second vapemail let the squonking (oliedrukker) commence


"oliedrukker" lol 
Looks epic man! Keep us posted on your thoughts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Won’t lie, battled a bit to get it wicked correctly so got a bit of leaking but after a few tries, came right. Not bad at all. Going to get an Exco though as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome man. I hope the experience is a bit a more to your liking this time around.
Keep us posted on your progress. I'm interested to know it goes for you.
I have an authentic Insider and a SXK Exo (and a temporary authentic Flow) at the moment ... and I'm finding it so hard to choose. Good thing I currently have 2 (access to 3) BBs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Oh for sure! They will all be tested tonight!! Dammit work!!!! I want to play NOW!!!


Haha! This I can relate to!

I eventually got to the stage where work took a back seat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Time has come to give the SXK BB another go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hope you have a better experience mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

A new throne for the Kayfun  
Courtesy of @Amir




















Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> A new throne for the Kayfun
> Courtesy of @Amir
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice! Congrats bud. What a nice looking specimen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> Very very nice! Congrats bud. What a nice looking specimen


Thanks buddy. Like I said you are a very very bad influence  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks buddy. Like I said you are a very very bad influence
> 
> Sent from the abyss


^ remember those words when you order your authentic BB  haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (24/10/17)

@BioHAZarD - I’m Frikken Speechless - I have the Black one and have always had my eye on one of those - All I can say is Awesome and enjoy that Mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> ^ remember those words when you order your authentic BB  haha


You are now on the ignore list  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

Max said:


> @BioHAZarD - I’m Frikken Speechless - I have the Black one and have always had my eye on one of those - All I can say is Awesome and enjoy that Mod.


Thanks buddy much appreciated. Such a comfy mod in the hand. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> You are now on the ignore list
> 
> Sent from the abyss



In steps the backup - remember those words when you order the authentic - and trust me - it will happen - I saw it in my tea leaves 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## shaun2707 (24/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> A new throne for the Kayfun
> Courtesy of @Amir
> 
> 
> ...



Dang it bud, that sure is pretty. Congrats man!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Dang it bud, that sure is pretty. Congrats man!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> In steps the backup - remember those words when you order the authentic - and trust me - it will happen - I saw it in my tea leaves
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


As long as it was Rooibos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

The Flow arrived!

Was delayed because my dear wife didn't fetch it from the delivery spot at her work until today.

Looks very interesting. Have no clue what all the pieces are for. Haha

Thanks again to skipper @Rob Fisher for enabling this! You rock Rob!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

Silver said:


> The Flow arrived!
> 
> Was delayed because my dear wife didn't fetch it from the delivery spot at her work until today.
> 
> ...



That looks super sexy, many happy vapes from it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> That looks super sexy, many happy vapes from it @Silver



Thanks @antonherbst 

i got this in order to potentially get another BB

I dont think i will try it out in my existing BB because i am very happy with the vape on the Exocet in it.

So will have to just look at it for a while until I decide if im going to get another BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/10/17)

Silver said:


> The Flow arrived!
> 
> Was delayed because my dear wife didn't fetch it from the delivery spot at her work until today.
> 
> ...



@Silver - that is why I send my complicated vapemail through my consultant, @TheV. He tests and sorts everything out for me so that I can just collect from him afterwards.  Great guy that @TheV


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst
> 
> i got this in order to potentially get another BB
> 
> ...


I would like to make a suggestion. How about you get another Boro ... then you can prep the Flow and swap between setups in the current BB?
At least that way you can decide if the vape is worth incurring the cost of a 2nd BB?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - that is why I send my complicated vapemail through my consultant, @TheV. He tests and sorts everything out for me so that I can just collect from him afterwards.  Great guy that @TheV
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Haha, always happy to be of service sir!
I'm gonna be honest here... having the opportunity to play with all the awesome toys ... does not hurt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst
> 
> i got this in order to potentially get another BB
> 
> ...



Oh dear @Silver I think we as a forum need to organize a fine(@Rob Fisher ) for you, It is not possible to tease an entire forum with the possibility of a second BB for you and the n not get it. 

I will have to either summons the higher powers(@Christos ,@Kuhlkatz ,@Rob Fisher ,@shaunnadan ) and other [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] i might have missed. Or make it a forum collective goal to get you that second BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> I would like to make a suggestion. How about you get another Boro ... then you can prep the Flow and swap between setups in the current BB?
> At least that way you can decide if the vape is worth incurring the cost of a 2nd BB?



That is a great suggestion @TheV , thanks

I dont know if I will like the Flow but my consultant is @Rob Fisher and his consultations with me over the years have generally been spot on! I also know how to interpret what he says to my vaping. And i am comfortable enough that i will like the Flow. Unless there is something i missed.

Anyhow, my decision on the second BB is separate. Its a lot of money for a mod. And i have enough vape gear, i certainly dont NEED it. Then theres the colour choice. My silver one jumped out at me and i knew i would love it. I need to feel the vibe first and if it comes to me and i get that warm fuzziness i will go for it. Hard to explain but thats how it goes with me. I seldom make impulsive purchases at this price range. When i do, i often regret it. So i think the chances are quite good but its not a done deal yet for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> I would like to make a suggestion. How about you get another Boro ... then you can prep the Flow and swap between setups in the current BB?
> At least that way you can decide if the vape is worth incurring the cost of a 2nd BB?



No no, We shall either push him over the edge or do a collective forum buy for @Silver to get that second BB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

Vape payment. 

I got a friend to start vaping not so long ago on a bb with commercial coils and about a week ago i showed him how to coil. Today when i went past him he gave me this to say thanks that i got him off the stinkies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905 (24/10/17)

Some pickup mail from Juicy Joes,the Black Goon just looks at home here,this black on black is stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Vape payment.
> 
> I got a friend to start vaping not so long ago on a bb with commercial coils and about a week ago i showed him how to coil. Today when i went past him he gave me this to say thanks that i got him off the stinkies.
> 
> ...



What is that bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

That looks very neat and mean @Jp1905 
All the best with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/10/17)

Silver said:


> That looks very neat and mean @Jp1905
> All the best with it



Thanx @Silver,my 2nd Goon1.5,wasn’t very impressed first time round but Im a sucker for black,so I snatched the last black one,@Gert Koen doesnt wanna sell me back my OG Goon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/10/17)

@Silver you enjoying your BB?
I been reading through alot of posts about BB on the forum and i sometimes wonder why i didnt enjoy it.

Reading these posts almost makes me want to get another BB just to give it a shot again , but i think im enjoying squonking too much to even bother.

Out of all your current setups what do you still find yourself grabbing all the time @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (24/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What is that bud?


SXK Insider upside down with the extra chimney in front

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver you enjoying your BB?
> I been reading through alot of posts about BB on the forum and i sometimes wonder why i didnt enjoy it.
> 
> Reading these posts almost makes me want to get another BB just to give it a shot again , but i think im enjoying squonking too much to even bother.
> ...



Thanks @Clouds4Days 
Will answer you in a more approriate thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (24/10/17)

Great speedy service from @The eCigStore, some anniversary vape mail from the wife! Loving this v2 inbox!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/10/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 111430
> 
> Great speedy service from @The eCigStore, some anniversary vape mail from the wife! Loving this v2 inbox!



Enjoy!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/10/17)

Another photo that I can blame on @TheV
Such a nice message from the Lung Candy Team @Maxxis






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/10/17)

Another photo that I can blame on @TheV
Such a nice message from the Lung Candy Team @Maxxis


BioHAZarD said:


> Another photo that I can blame on @TheV
> Such a nice message from the Lung Candy Team @Maxxis
> 
> 
> ...


now I need another Ohmsmium

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (25/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Another photo that I can blame on @TheV
> Such a nice message from the Lung Candy Team @Maxxis
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure bud! Happy to pull you down with me 
Enjoy the Entheon!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/10/17)

TheV said:


> My pleasure bud! Happy to pull you down with me
> Enjoy the Entheon!


Thanks buddy   

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (25/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Another photo that I can blame on @TheV
> Such a nice message from the Lung Candy Team @Maxxis
> 
> now I need another Ohmsmium


You and me both man!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## @cliff (25/10/17)

My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.





Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## TheV (25/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome man! Really happy that it got sorted. Looks great. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know she vapes amazing. Many more buddy. Enjoy the BB. Glad it was sorted

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (25/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic news @Cliff !!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo happy to hear. Well done mate. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (25/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic news. She will be extra special. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola (25/10/17)

Thanks for picking up some wraps for me @spiv...
I managed to get a last minute booking to have them fitted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## spiv (25/10/17)

skola said:


> Thanks for picking up some wraps for me @spiv...
> I managed to get a last minute booking to have them fitted!
> 
> View attachment 111467



Paisley is hardcore gangsta.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (25/10/17)

Sxk BB again! Woooohoooo

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 111469
> 
> Sxk BB again! Woooohoooo



Oh that is amazing. I love the look of the black bb. Happy vapes from it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/10/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 111469
> 
> Sxk BB again! Woooohoooo



Great stuff - iPanther's twin brother 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (25/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh that is amazing. I love the look of the black bb. Happy vapes from it


Thanks, I love my tarnish brown one too but I can’t seems to get it back from a friend Who wanted to ‘test’ it... so had to buy another

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Crockett (25/10/17)

One of my unicorns arrived yesterday. The Palm Bf is certainly a piece of work - love it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## Daniel (25/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Glad it got sorted ... enjoy !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn (25/10/17)

Thanks @E.T. my Clearo package finally arrived:



Yay ￼, so exited...



Best clearo package ever: Thanks @E.T., stellar seller.
PS. @antonherbst fyi

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/17)

acorn said:


> Thanks @E.T. my Clearo package finally arrived:
> View attachment 111444
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure if you own a reo yet, if not Welcome to an amazing sqounking family. That i a beautiful REO. I enjoy my reo's more everyday i use them. What atty are you going to use on the reo?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (25/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am not sure if you own a reo yet, if not Welcome to an amazing sqounking family. That i a beautiful REO. I enjoy my reo's more everyday i use them. What atty are you going to use on the reo?


We have spoken in the past, you wanted a cyclone I offered one and recommended a OL16. This will be Reo nr 5, OL 16 will grace her throne and a RM2 or Cyclone AF will replace the other Reo, still deciding.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (25/10/17)

So my venture into squonking begins.
Thank you @E.T. awsome dealing with you and your gear is in mint condition.


Just wish I had some time to play with my new toys.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (25/10/17)

Friep said:


> So my venture into squonking begins.
> Thank you @E.T. awsome dealing with you and your gear is in mint condition.
> View attachment 111517
> 
> Just wish I had some time to play with my new toys.



Studying? Are we? Dont stress it same here, and working still. Awesome new toys. next stop reoville for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep (25/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Studying? Are we? Dont stress it same here, and working still. Awesome new toys. next stop reoville for you.



Good luck with the work.
Reo is currently out of budget maybe next year this time I hope. Need to find a new job lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ettiennedj (26/10/17)

Vape pickup from Vaperite, dont post vapemail that often anymore but am super stoked about this rdta.






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

Got a nice little delivery today... SXK Billet Box, Exocet and some XXX

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 10


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/10/17)

Psyclone Arkon Limited Edition !!!

Number 071 of 110 Made.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 14


----------



## Amir (26/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Psyclone Arkon Limited Edition !!!
> 
> Number 071 of 110 Made.
> 
> ...



This is beautiful man congrats

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Vape pickup from Vaperite, dont post vapemail that often anymore but am super stoked about this rdta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one beautiful RDTA. I will be looking for your review on the build deck and ease of it when you do start playing with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Got a nice little delivery today... SXK Billet Box, Exocet and some XXX
> 
> View attachment 111547



Welcome to the obsession family. That tarnish brown is an awesome color. Enjoy the vape from it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Psyclone Arkon Limited Edition !!!
> 
> Number 071 of 110 Made.
> 
> ...



That is a good looking mod. Congrats on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (26/10/17)

4 x Chocolates Vape-mail and a bit off self made mail, Battery dispenser and a cotton pricker.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (26/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Welcome to the obsession family. That tarnish brown is an awesome color. Enjoy the vape from it.



Thanks @antonherbst ! I'm sure I'll be buying another one soon! I've reduced my vape collection to my Therion 75C BF with Entheon and Pulse 22 and the Billet Box with Exocet. Best 2 setups I've ever owned.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks @antonherbst ! I'm sure I'll be buying another one soon! I've reduced my vape collection to my Therion 75C BF with Entheon and Pulse 22 and the Billet Box with Exocet. Best 2 setups I've ever owned.



That Therion setup is super well build and a proper sqounker. Now the BB. I would say you need a reo in your life next.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (26/10/17)

Doing the vape mail post a bit later but here goes...

Today I picked up an RPG:





The opportunity to grab this popped up very suddenly yesterday and cost me my Green SXK (bye Ivy ) but I just could not let the deal go by.

The plan was always to have 2 BB's ... just not necessarily 2 authentic BB's

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## @cliff (26/10/17)

TheV said:


> Doing the vape mail post a bit later but here goes...
> 
> Today I picked up an RPG:
> 
> ...


That is awesome @TheV,
Was about to ask where ivy was in the previous photo!!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/17)

TheV said:


> Doing the vape mail post a bit later but here goes...
> 
> Today I picked up an RPG:
> 
> ...



That is a good looking BB. Many happy vapes on the new toy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/10/17)

JB1987 said:


> Got a nice little delivery today... SXK Billet Box, Exocet and some XXX
> 
> View attachment 111547



@JB1987 - happy BB vaping mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (26/10/17)

Love these things

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Constantbester (26/10/17)

Some epic vape mail. Thank you @Stroodlepuff for the epic competition.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Tanja (26/10/17)

Vape mail! CAP silverline and 2 extras to make some custard doughnut for @antonherbst ...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So happy to hear that @@cliff
Congrats and hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (26/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Vape mail! CAP silverline and 2 extras to make some custard doughnut for @antonherbst ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait whaaaaaaaaat! Custard Donut! That sounds like a winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/10/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> My BB eventually arrived They found it!!!! Running the insider and it is beautiful thus far. Makes me feel a bit better about Aramex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you finally got the BB. Many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Psyclone Arkon Limited Edition !!!
> 
> Number 071 of 110 Made.
> 
> ...


I am going to start setting up bets for how long you keep mods. But seriously. Very nice mod there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja (26/10/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Wait whaaaaaaaaat! Custard Donut! That sounds like a winner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hahaha... yeah... it's quite nice... made it once before and on my list to make 100ml next month again... and just made 50ml for @antonherbst ... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (26/10/17)

I picked this up last week... 

Couldn't decide on what cap to use...
Armor mech!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (26/10/17)

Collected this from @KZOR earlier. 
Wow oh wow! Absolutely pristine condition! 
He basically threw in a battery, Wasp nano and 4 extra bottles for free! 
He even filled the bottle that was in the device with some of his own Lime Milkshake which is delicious, as you can see the bottle is now basically empty 

What a great guy, will definitely do business with him in the future again. 

Thanks again @KZOR 

My first squonk mod!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (26/10/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Collected this from @KZOR earlier.
> Wow oh wow! Absolutely pristine condition!
> He basically threw in a battery, Wasp nano and 4 extra bottles for free!
> He even filled the bottle that was in the device with some of his own Lime Milkshake which is delicious, as you can see the bottle is now basically empty
> ...




Very nice bud... enjoy it!! Hope there’s plenty happy vapes on that for you.
@KZOR- hooking a brother up nicely for his first squonking setup - big respect!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Hahaha... yeah... it's quite nice... made it once before and on my list to make 100ml next month again... and just made 50ml for @antonherbst ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. I will be in contact shortly to arrange collection

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (26/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Very nice bud... enjoy it!! Hope there’s plenty happy vapes on that for you.
> @KZOR- hooking a brother up nicely for his first squonking setup - big respect!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks alot mate 

Yeah he really hooked me up, even did a bit of a tutorial for me, showing me the tricks of the squonking trade if you will lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (26/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Very nice bud... enjoy it!! Hope there’s plenty happy vapes on that for you.
> @KZOR- hooking a brother up nicely for his first squonking setup - big respect!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks alot mate 

Yeah he really hooked me up, even did a bit of a tutorial for me, showing me the tricks of the squonking trade if you will lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (26/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Very nice bud... enjoy it!! Hope there’s plenty happy vapes on that for you.
> @KZOR- hooking a brother up nicely for his first squonking setup - big respect!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks alot mate 

Yeah he really hooked me up, even did a bit of a tutorial for me, showing me the tricks of the squonking trade if you will lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/10/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Collected this from @KZOR earlier.
> Wow oh wow! Absolutely pristine condition!
> He basically threw in a battery, Wasp nano and 4 extra bottles for free!
> He even filled the bottle that was in the device with some of his own Lime Milkshake which is delicious, as you can see the bottle is now basically empty
> ...


@KZOR is a legend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/10/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Collected this from @KZOR earlier.
> Wow oh wow! Absolutely pristine condition!
> He basically threw in a battery, Wasp nano and 4 extra bottles for free!
> He even filled the bottle that was in the device with some of his own Lime Milkshake which is delicious, as you can see the bottle is now basically empty
> ...



That sound just like @KZOR - grwat guy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (27/10/17)

TheV said:


> Doing the vape mail post a bit later but here goes...
> 
> Today I picked up an RPG:
> 
> ...



Bud, congrats man!! That is a sick looking BB and definitely looks at home with the other one. Looking forward to the vape mail post with the next colour next week . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (27/10/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Love these things
> View attachment 111558


How you finding these @Scouse45 ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (27/10/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Collected this from @KZOR earlier.
> Wow oh wow! Absolutely pristine condition!
> He basically threw in a battery, Wasp nano and 4 extra bottles for free!
> He even filled the bottle that was in the device with some of his own Lime Milkshake which is delicious, as you can see the bottle is now basically empty
> ...



Great stuff man! Many happy vapes @Aasif cape vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (27/10/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Bud, congrats man!! That is a sick looking BB and definitely looks at home with the other one. Looking forward to the vape mail post with the next colour next week .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha thanks man. I'm really happy with the color. 
Luckily I won't be able to add another one to the collection for a while, so 2 will have to do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (27/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for that. I will be in contact shortly to arrange collection


You're welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (27/10/17)

TheV said:


> Haha thanks man. I'm really happy with the color.
> Luckily I won't be able to add another one to the collection for a while, so 2 will have to do


Suuuuuuuuuure!!!! Hahahahahahahahahaha!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV (27/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Suuuuuuuuuure!!!! Hahahahahahahahahaha!


No really, I'm done, I'm klaar, I'm over ... this is it! ... and we all laughed and laughed and laughed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/10/17)

TheV said:


> No really, I'm done, I'm klaar, I'm over ... this is it! ... and we all laughed and laughed and laughed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tanja (27/10/17)

TheV said:


> No really, I'm done, I'm klaar, I'm over ... this is it! ... and we all laughed and laughed and laughed


...and laughed... and laughed... and laughed!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV (27/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


>


I can't argue with experience

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir (27/10/17)

Thank you @BigGuy for the express service. You, sir, are a legend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/10/17)

Amir said:


> Thank you @BigGuy for the express service. You, sir, are a legend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to know your thoughts on the SIREN

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir (27/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Would love to know your thoughts on the SIREN



So far so good but I'll back to it when I've familiarized myself with the niggles etc if any... So far its working right off the bad with the included simple wire build coming in at 1 ohm and 20W

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/10/17)

Amir said:


> So far so good but I'll back to it when I've familiarized myself with the niggles etc if any... So far its working right off the bad with the included simple wire build coming in at 1 ohm and 20W


Thanks. Show us a picture of it on the ohms when you get a chance please 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (27/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks. Show us a picture of it on the ohms when you get a chance please
> 
> Sent from the abyss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/10/17)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry meant to say ohmsmium

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (27/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> sorry meant to say ohmsmium



Will do that later

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (27/10/17)

Vapemail1/2 

Clear cap for the goon 1.5

Thank you so so much @Lee.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905 (27/10/17)

Cor said:


> Vapemail1/2
> 
> Clear cap for the goon 1.5
> 
> Thank you so so much @Lee.



So dit was jy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lee (27/10/17)

Cor said:


> Vapemail1/2
> 
> Clear cap for the goon 1.5
> 
> Thank you so so much @Lee.


You're welcome Cor. Enjoy buddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (27/10/17)

Jp1905 said:


> So dit was jy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha ek kon myself nie keer nie die aantrekkings krag was te veel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (27/10/17)

Some concentrates from Blck! Thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (27/10/17)

Vapemail 2/2

Ime speachless

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (27/10/17)

Vape pick up from @Cobrali 

This is an awesome rda. Perfect condition and very well looked after.




It will sit on the sxmini (wip - panels) until i get my tube mechanical.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (27/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Vape pick up from @Cobrali
> 
> This is an awesome rda. Perfect condition and very well looked after.
> View attachment 111663
> ...


That looks great on the SX ... gonna be even better on your new tube

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/10/17)

TheV said:


> That looks great on the SX ... gonna be even better on your new tube



I am like a little boy in a toy shop about the mech. @Bearshare 

I think it will make for one amazing setup and dripper. I have a few ideas already about a pouch to carry the mech in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (27/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Vape pick up from @Cobrali
> 
> This is an awesome rda. Perfect condition and very well looked after.
> View attachment 111663
> ...


Thanks man! Hope you enjoy it as much as i did when i used mech tubes. As i have moved to small bf rda's and squonkers, i decided to let go of my goon and other stuff!  from clouds to flavour for me!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (27/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Vape pick up from @Cobrali
> 
> This is an awesome rda. Perfect condition and very well looked after.
> View attachment 111663
> ...


You are almost there @antonherbst , just a few more and you are at the lucky 10 regarding mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (27/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Vape pick up from @Cobrali
> 
> This is an awesome rda. Perfect condition and very well looked after.
> View attachment 111663
> ...


Welcome to the Goon Life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (28/10/17)

Today's vape mail/pickup is extremely special to me:


The story behind this vapemail is one of epic proportions. First I need to give a big thank you to @AniDey who selflessly decided to give her prize in the summer competition to me. Wow thank you for this canot say it enough. 
The second thank you goes out to the guys who made it happen @Stosta and @shaunnadan. Thank you @Stosta for giving me daily updates and just having a chat. @Morne thank you for sponsoring this competition and I must say the new shop looks amazing. Thank you noonclouds.

Second part that made this pickup so epic in this week I started to make some arrangements with @Cor for a vape meet. Last night I had to let him know this wont be possible found out this morning that my plans changed again gave him a call and of we went for some vape shopping. Best of all we had the opportunity to test @Morne's new gprov all I can say that thing is beautiful and a piece of art. But the vape is so much better and so comfortable in hand. Theb at our second stop we had the opportunity to test a bolt also a epic piece of equipment.

Thanks for making today a note worthy pre birthday celebration.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst (28/10/17)

Friep said:


> Today's vape mail/pickup is extremely special to me:
> View attachment 111733
> 
> The story behind this vapemail is one of epic proportions. First I need to give a big thank you to @AniDey who selflessly decided to give her prize in the summer competition to me. Wow thank you for this canot say it enough.
> ...



That rda looks amazing. Many happy vapes from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (28/10/17)

Second stop was vape hyper:-


Some diy goodies.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/10/17)

I don't know if this qualifies as Vape Mail as it's not in my hand as yet till Tuesday, when my wife is home but she decided to surprise me with this gem, I've been talking about it so much, I guess she was getting annoyed lol. The perks of marrying a flight attendant

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/10/17)

It would certainly come at a great time since I received this in a recent group buy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/10/17)

Also received this from my man @Zeki Hilmi yesterday. By far the hardest hitting mech squonker I've ever tried. Pure 999.98 grade silver contacts. Gave my red and black 1 to my brother coz I thought this would make a great counter part to the kurbis BB. Contact @Zeki Hilmi to order 1, you'll thank me later

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/10/17)

Last post for today lol I've been holding out on you guys, Psyclone Entheon RDA for my MaTo squonker. I have 2 dream setups now to keep my satisfied for a nice long time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/10/17)

Oh wait I forgot something, some VTC5A's for the MaTo and black wraps to soothe my OCD, and some Dee Mods silicone bottles with ultem caps, will pickup some VTC6's and orange wraps tomorrow for the BB, and a pair of Desce pouches for the 2 unicorns

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/10/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Oh wait I forgot something, some VTC5A's for the MaTo and black wraps to soothe my OCD, and some Dee Mods silicone bottles with ultem caps, will pickup some VTC6's and orange wraps tomorrow for the BB, and a pair of Desce pouches for the 2 unicorns
> View attachment 111768
> View attachment 111769
> View attachment 111771


That is quite the haul buddy. Njoy it  
Spoilt rotten by the wife I see

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> That is quite the haul buddy. Njoy it
> Spoilt rotten by the wife I see


Thanks bud, yeah she kinda waits for me to let out what I want coz she says I'm a difficult person to buy gifts for lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/10/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thanks bud, yeah she kinda waits for me to let out what I want coz she says I'm a difficult person to buy gifts for lol


Haha 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

Great vapemail @Moey_Ismail 
Enjoy

How you liking that mech squonker setup?
Whar juice have you tried in it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> Great vapemail @Moey_Ismail
> Enjoy
> 
> How you liking that mech squonker setup?
> Whar juice have you tried in it?


The MaTo is absolutely fantastic. I've tried pretty much everything in it, with the wasp the fruity profiles shine, with the entheon everything is spot on. This thing hits really hard so it's kinda difficult telling when my batteries need charging. I ran 1 down to 3.4V, with no noticeable loss in vape quality

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> The MaTo is absolutely fantastic. I've tried pretty much everything in it, with the wasp the fruity profiles shine, with the entheon everything is spot on. This thing hits really hard so it's kinda difficult telling when my batteries need charging. I ran 1 down to 3.4V, with no noticeable loss in vape quality



Wow, that is remarkable @Moey_Ismail !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (30/10/17)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Looks very interesting @Vape_r 
Please tell us more and how its going with the Jigsaw

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (31/10/17)

Some juice made its way from Newzealand to Papua New Guinea just in time to replace my confiscated juice. So happy the stories about nicotine not been allowed in NZ were wrong.

Happy days.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

RayDeny said:


> Some juice made its way from Newzealand to Papua New Guinea just in time to replace my confiscated juice. So happy the stories about nicotine not been allowed in NZ were wrong.
> 
> Happy days.
> View attachment 111949



Cool stuff @RayDeny 
I tried that Thai Tea juice a while back. Nice. Got it from House of Vape here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/17)

some nice vape mail today
The mandatory Mr Hardwicks refill for the month (Calamity Jane FTW)



with a serpent mini for the Ohmsmium  from Vape Cartel. Thanks @KieranD 
Drip tip to match the Ohmsmium  from @Sir Vape 
does it not look pretty

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV (31/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> some nice vape mail today
> The mandatory Mr Hardwicks refill for the month (Calamity Jane FTW)
> View attachment 111960
> View attachment 111961
> ...


I see the Kayfun lurking in the background, being sad about being dethroned 

Really nice combo on the Ohms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/17)

TheV said:


> I see the Kayfun lurking in the background, being sad about being dethroned
> 
> Really nice combo on the Ohms!


definitely not dethroned  just a different application. the kayfun won't be going anywhere  she is all mine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dexter305 (31/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> some nice vape mail today
> The mandatory Mr Hardwicks refill for the month (Calamity Jane FTW)
> View attachment 111960
> View attachment 111961
> ...


Nice vapemail bud, like the supply of CJ. I have been buying in 30ml's but the way I'm going through them I will have to switch to larger bottles! Can't seem to find anyone in Pretoria that stocks the 120ml's though!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Nice vapemail bud, like the supply of CJ. I have been buying in 30ml's but the way I'm going through them I will have to switch to larger bottles! Can't seem to find anyone in Pretoria that stocks the 120ml's though!


thanks buddy
yeah I only buy 120mls
try Vape Cartel.....if you buy enough shipping is free

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T. (31/10/17)

Thank you @Lee i finally have a molly.

Great seller

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Lee (31/10/17)

E.T. said:


> Thank you @Lee i finally have a molly.
> 
> Great seller
> View attachment 111969


Thanks Hendre. Lol... you're a great buyer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/17)

E.T. said:


> Thank you @Lee i finally have a molly.
> 
> Great seller
> View attachment 111969


congratulations buddy  hope the FOMO is now under control

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> some nice vape mail today
> The mandatory Mr Hardwicks refill for the month (Calamity Jane FTW)
> 
> View attachment 111960
> ...



Great vapemail @BioHAZarD 
Love the Vape Cartel Vape Mail box ! So cool. Nice one @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Great vapemail @BioHAZarD
> Love the Vape Cartel Vape Mail box ! So cool. Nice one @KieranD


a very nice touch from @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail

Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.

2 x LIT Sidechick. Restock because I like it a lot.
Hardwicks Miami Ice to try.
Hardwicks Calamity Jane to try. Looking forward.
And Ace of Vapes Icy Cola to try.
Came with a thank you card and a free vape band.

Lovely. Thanks @KieranD and the Vape Cartel team !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12 | Informative 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail
> 
> Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.
> 
> ...



That Miami ice and Icy Cola is really good but I think you'll end up adding more menthol lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (31/10/17)

You guys are gonna make me place more orders ... I can't place more orders ... I have no more money  haha

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> That Miami ice and Icy Cola is really good but I think you'll end up adding more menthol lol!



Thanks for the headsup @Aasif cape vape 
I'll have my menthol concentrate ready and let you know

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail
> 
> Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.
> 
> ...


Icy Cola for the win!!
Great stuff @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (31/10/17)

TheV said:


> You guys are gonna make me place more orders ... I can't place more orders ... I have no more money  haha


Hahaha! Stop following this thread! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV (31/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Hahaha! Stop following this thread!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That! ... and stop looking at the Classifieds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Tanja (31/10/17)

TheV said:


> That! ... and stop looking at the Classifieds


That too yes! Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail
> 
> Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.
> 
> ...



Those juices look very good. Waiting for the reviews on them. Also want to try that cola one. Soon. After i get my last mod on hopefully thursday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail
> 
> Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.
> 
> ...



Those juices look very good. Waiting for the reviews on them. Also want to try that cola one. Soon. After i get my last mod on hopefully thursday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail
> 
> Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.
> 
> ...



Those juices look very good. Waiting for the reviews on them. Also want to try that cola one. Soon. After i get my last mod on hopefully thursday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail
> 
> Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.
> 
> ...



Those juices look very good. Waiting for the reviews on them. Also want to try that cola one. Soon. After i get my last mod on hopefully thursday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (31/10/17)

TheV said:


> That! ... and stop looking at the Classifieds



We both know that aint gonna change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (31/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Those juices look very good. Waiting for the reviews on them. Also want to try that cola one. Soon. After i get *my last mod* on hopefully thursday.


"and we laughed and laughed and laughed"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (31/10/17)

TheV said:


> "and we laughed and laughed and laughed"



Last mod for this year
Next year i have plans already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (31/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Last mod for this year
> Next year i have plans already.


That part makes it look much more believable! 

I really hope your plans for next year work out man!  Holding all the thumbs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail
> 
> Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.
> 
> ...


Finally! Glad to see you got some CJ. Please share your thoughts 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh it's been a while since I got vapemail
> 
> Got this delivery from Vape Cartel. In that lovely branded box. So cool.
> 
> ...


Finally you get some CJ. It's about time 
Please share your thoughts when you have spent some time with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Thanks @Cornelius and @BioHAZarD - 
When I get a chance to give it a proper vape I will report back

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/17)

Finally got the Petri V2 RDA BF Kits , AllienceTech were amazing as the first parcel they sent is MIA and when i emailed them the very next day they sent out a new shipmemt without any fuss.

Some buddies that orderd along with me.
@Vape_r @spiv @Stillwaters 
Sorry for the delay but finally they are here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (1/11/17)

Better late than never bud. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (1/11/17)

Thank you @Sir Vape for the new Fun that has hit my Vape collection

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (1/11/17)

@method1, thank you for some absolutely epic vape mail!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

TheV said:


> @method1, thank you for some absolutely epic vape mail!


That man not only makes good juice but also has some serious toys 
Nice haul buddy. my address is inbound  Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (1/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> That man not only makes good juice but also has some serious toys
> Nice haul buddy. my address is inbound  Enjoy


I already have your address ... and you already have my bank account details 

Yeah dude, very awesome bundle of toys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (1/11/17)

TheV said:


> @method1, thank you for some absolutely epic vape mail!



I knew it would not be long before the bb void would be replaced by another bb. 

A billetbox kit to last forever.

And if my memory serves me correct i remember you stating that you want a black one for “dress ups” or “up dressing” or somehing like that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (1/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I knew it would not be long before the bb void would be replaced by another bb.
> 
> A billetbox kit to last forever.
> 
> And if my memory serves me correct i remember you stating that you want a black one for “dress ups” or “up dressing” or somehing like that.


Unfortunately (fortunately) most of the bits have already been claimed by other parties.
It looks like I will be walking away with an Exocet, 2 buttons and a tank.
Alas my very own Ratblack will have to wait

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (2/11/17)

Some early morning VapeMail. 25 hours to the minute after ordering.
Insider and spare tank for the BB.




Regards

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Dexter305 (2/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Some early morning VapeMail. 25 hours to the minute after ordering.
> Insider and spare tank for the BB.
> View attachment 112147
> View attachment 112148
> ...


Let us know how that Insider works out for you? I only have a Excocet at the moment and are considering the Insider!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (2/11/17)

Vape mail arrived!
Thanks @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/11/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Vape mail arrived!
> Thanks @Sir Vape !
> View attachment 112164



What is the juice on the far right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (2/11/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> What is the juice on the far right?


It's called Gummy Zombie, a green, purple, and red gummy bear flavour. Have not opened it yet though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/11/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> It's called Gummy Zombie, a green, purple, and red gummy bear flavour. Have not opened it yet though.


Please let us know when you do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (2/11/17)

My most Eric vapemail today! Firstly a huuuuuuge thank you to the legend @Greyz for sending me the dead rabbit free delivery from Durban and including 2 30ml bottles of diy juice for absolutely nothing! I truly appreciate it, can’t wait to test the juice, and another epic vape pickup from a guy called Damian! Yet again another awesome throw in of 60mls opus glitch when purchasing the Arkon and entheon! The vape community is amazing! My first HE setup! The Arkon is in a league of its own!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 14


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (2/11/17)

Jengz said:


> My most Eric vapemail today! Firstly a huuuuuuge thank you to the legend @Greyz for sending me the dead rabbit free delivery from Durban and including 2 30ml bottles of diy juice for absolutely nothing! I truly appreciate it, can’t wait to test the juice, and another epic vape pickup from a guy called Damian! Yet again another awesome throw in of 60mls opus glitch when purchasing the Arkon and entheon! The vape community is amazing! My first HE setup! The Arkon is in a league of its own!
> View attachment 112177


Congrats @Jengz  
HE gear FTW!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (2/11/17)

Some DIY stock for the weekends juice demands. 
@Richio .... thanks again the great service and being a fantastic vendor.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (2/11/17)

Some collectors items to add to the family....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (2/11/17)

Christos said:


> Some collectors items to add to the family....
> View attachment 112197


@Christos, your family is reaching new heights.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (2/11/17)

Christos said:


> Some collectors items to add to the family....
> View attachment 112197


Pouches???? Excuse my ignorance...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (2/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Pouches???? Excuse my ignorance...
> 
> Regards


Pouches that house the nar products that for me anyways are the best flavour atties I have tried to date. 
Also difficult to get hold of as there are 1000s of people after them willing to pay 10x the retail price.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (3/11/17)

Christos said:


> Some collectors items to add to the family....
> View attachment 112197



Oh that is just wrong, if you ever get sick of one I would be more then happy to take it off your hands.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/17)

Beermail!

If this is not allowed the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] are allowed to delete the post. 

By recommendation from @Stosta i went past the Clarens Brewery yesterday and picked up some locally brewed beverages. This weekend is going to be epic fun.

2 of each of their brewed beers and 1 of each cider.

This weekend can now begin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (3/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Beermail!
> 
> If this is not allowed the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] are allowed to delete the post.
> 
> ...


      

I personally feel that beer and vape goes so well together it is perfectly justifiable to have it in this thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I personally feel that beer and vape goes so well together it is perfectly justifiable to have it in this thread!



I only have one problem with all this beer. Well its more about the names than the beers. Some names make me wonder about what i will remember about this weekend? 

Pukka porter?
and
Clarens goes nuts?

If any of you dont see me on the forum by Monday phone the hospitals to find me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (3/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I only have one problem with all this beer. Well its more about the names than the beers. Some names make me wonder about what i will remember about this weekend?
> 
> Pukka porter?
> and
> ...


Not much to do up there apart from drink a ton of beer, so maybe just have the hospital on speed-dial just in case!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (3/11/17)

Second time in a row The Courier Guy catches me still in my pajamas. Some ADV essentials and two experimental concentrates. Guess what my favorite wire is?



Need to add that @Vape Hyper really came thru on this one. Had some payment communication problems which delayed the process and I had given up hope of receiving this this week still. Great show guys!

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

Kronig Mod from Sweden.Number 2 !!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 11


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Kronig Mod from Sweden.Number 2 !!!!
> 
> View attachment 112252



That is a beautiful mod. Wow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> That is a beautiful mod. Wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agree with @antonherbst 
Wow! 
Many happy vapes @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamie (3/11/17)

Some more Panama because it’s that good. Also some Icy Cola to try.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (3/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Kronig Mod from Sweden.Number 2 !!!!
> 
> View attachment 112252



lol......how long before you sell that off as well?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

zadiac said:


> lol......how long before you sell that off as well?


Before 12 today. Lol

These are great mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (3/11/17)

Ordered some Panama and was surprised to find a bottle of Gringo in the box.
Either a very nice gesture and IMO a very good marketing strategy or its a mistake.
@Rooigevaar my order no was 1008 if you want to check.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/11/17)

Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 32


----------



## Stosta (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265


Congrats buddy!!!!!!



That's a big baby!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265



Congratulations @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (3/11/17)

Congratulations @BioHAZarD hope he brings you and your wife a liftime of good memories

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265




Congrats buddy!!! That’s awesome man. Hope the little guy and the Mrs are doing fine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265



A very big congratulations to you and the Mrses. I know he will bring the family lots of fun and joy and hapiness and just amazing times ahead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265


Geluk Pa!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265


Awww... congrats man! That is super special! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265


And thus the vapemail for @BioHAZarD is now on hold for 21 years!

Congrats man!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265


Congratulations! That's just awesome.

The word "pit stop" is about to obtain a completely new meaning to you... LOL.

Congrats once again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (3/11/17)

Prizes from @SirVape arrived

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Max (3/11/17)

Awesome Awesome Awesome @BioHAZarD and all the very best to you and your wife on the birth of your Boytjie

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/11/17)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (3/11/17)

Big boy at 4.1kg!

Congratulations to you and the wife, he will bring lot's of joy.
God bless.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (3/11/17)

Congratulations @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (3/11/17)

Congrats @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (3/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Beermail!
> 
> If this is not allowed the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] are allowed to delete the post.
> 
> ...


A perfect photo in my office.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Congrats buddy!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big baby!!!


Hehe Ja. His brother was bigger at 4.5kg and 55cm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/11/17)

Congratulations to you and your wife!! @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (3/11/17)

Congratulations @BioHAZarD
So I guess we will be seeing you on the forum early hours in the morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special



Congratulations - much more special / this is the real HE stuff. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (3/11/17)

We all know what it means to “pull a @Silver”...today I semi pulled a @Rob Fisher...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/17)

Jp1905 said:


> We all know what it means to “pull a @Silver”...today I semi pulled a @Rob Fisher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good man! XXX rocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905 (3/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good man! XXX rocks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just had this funky craving for XXX so went to visit @Oupa...Pity he wasnt there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265



Oh wow, wasnt expecting to see that

Absolutely marvellous @BioHAZarD 
Celebration worthy indeed!
Wishing you and your wife all the best with the new baby boy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (3/11/17)

Received my Tini Runt. Wow. The smallest 18650 squonker I have seen.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (3/11/17)

Size comparison against a Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

Awesome @Petrus !
That is so tiny indeed - cant believe it
How big is the juice bottle capacity?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (3/11/17)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Petrus !
> That is so tiny indeed - cant believe it
> How big is the juice bottle capacity?


@Silver, that you won't believe either, a 7.5ml super soft modmaker bottle

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (3/11/17)

The other thing @Silver, I am vaping 12 mg Rum and Maple at 0.2 ohm and sipping on some Scottish Whisky

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

That is amazing @Petrus !!
Sounds incredible

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/11/17)

Congrats @BioHAZarD your the Man

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/11/17)

Not quite vapemail but pickup mail. 

Visited @BigB today at E-Cig Inn in Toti. 

Was my first time visiting their store. Lovely to chat to @BigB and Jessica in store. Unfortunately @Mari was not in today. 

Thanks for the chat and the hospitality @BigB!

Got these two juices:







Crafters Code N-Ice Melon - which actually won 2nd place in the vendor juice shootout at VapeCon 2017!

And @BradfordVapes Berry Surprise

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (4/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not quite vape mail but infinitely more special
> View attachment 112265


@BioHAZarD Congratulations on the new non-vaping (for now) addition to your family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (6/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> Ordered some Panama and was surprised to find a bottle of Gringo in the box.
> Either a very nice gesture and IMO a very good marketing strategy or its a mistake.
> @Rooigevaar my order no was 1008 if you want to check.
> View attachment 112259



No mistake at all! Vape it and let us know if you like it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV (6/11/17)

Stocking up on my favorite wire:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

My second best vape mail ever. 
My first mech mod that i brought.

Thanks for the sale @Bearshare 





This mod is super amazing.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/11/17)

TheV said:


> Stocking up on my favorite wire:



Will hopefully become my favorite too once I get back to SA 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (6/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Will hopefully become my favorite too once I get back to SA
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Knowing which devices you spend most of your time on I think you are definitely going to enjoy the wire!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare (6/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> My second best vape mail ever.
> My first mech mod that i brought.
> 
> Thanks for the sale @Bearshare
> ...


Thanks @antonherbst hope you enjoy it.. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (6/11/17)

This thing is a bit of a monster wow....

Reactions: Like 18 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Pickup mail from Sir Vape yesterday






The Siren V2 and finally I got a bottle of Panama! 

Restock of CB2 wick and I got Royal Wick to try for the BB. 

Twisp Cue Pod restock of Rebel and Polar Mint. 

Sir Vape threw in their new tobacco Foggs juice. It's called Full Steam ahead. 

Tagging @Amir and @Rafique (I think) on the Siren V2. I notice it says 22mm version (2ml) on the box. I hope I didn't need to ask for a different one to get the 4ml version ? Or does this have the 4ml option inside?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Scouse45 (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Pickup mail from Sir Vape yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That v2 is only a 2ml I picked it up too. The 24 u can seem to get u can only get the 22.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> That v2 is only a 2ml I picked it up too. The 24 u can seem to get u can only get the 22.



Thanks @Scouse45
I just checked the Sir Vape website and it says the 4.5ml option is included in the box.
Dont want to unseal the box yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Pickup mail from Sir Vape yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vapers corner has the 24mm which is the one I got, congrats silver u gonna like it. Apparently some 22mm have the extension and bigger glass to cater for 4.5ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Rafique said:


> Vapers corner has the 24mm which is the one I got, congrats silver u gonna like it. Apparently some 22mm have the extension and bigger glass to cater for 4.5ml



Thanks @Rafique - i didnt know there was a 24mm version
Anyhow, will wiat to hear if mine has the bigger 4.5ml conversion before i open it
I think if i end up liking the flavour i will want the 4.5ml

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rafique - i didnt know there was a 24mm version
> Anyhow, will wiat to hear if mine has the bigger 4.5ml conversion before i open it
> I think if i end up liking the flavour i will want the 4.5ml




the 22mm will sit nicely on the istick50, i'm sure you gona like it, if you dont i'l take it off your hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Rafique said:


> the 22mm will sit nicely on the istick50, i'm sure you gona like it, if you dont i'l take it off your hands



Thanks @Rafique 
You right, the Pico would be a great driver of this 22mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/11/17)

Couriers tried to lose it,but didn't! Thanks @Petrus

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Pickup mail from Sir Vape yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we’ve all got the 2ml 22mm version. Personally I feel that 24mm tanks have no use in the mtl world. Really loving the siren V2 with the smooth airflow and magnificent throat hit. So much so that I’ve got a funky cool mod inbound for it. More details on that later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Amir said:


> I think we’ve all got the 2ml 22mm version. Personally I feel that 24mm tanks have no use in the mtl world. Really loving the siren V2 with the smooth airflow and magnificent throat hit. So much so that I’ve got a funky cool mod inbound for it. More details on that later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats interesting, thanks @Amir
Did you get yours from Sir Vape?
Does yours have the same markings on the box as mine?
Does it have the 4.5 ml extension

I dont understand because it says that on their website for the product. But you guys are saying its not.

I dont want to unseal the box until i know 
Lol, i should just open it, coil it and vape - but i like to know these things

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thats interesting, thanks @Amir
> Did you get yours from Sir Vape?
> Does yours have the same markings on the box as mine?
> Does it have the 4.5 ml extension
> ...



Got mine from the sirs and if I recall correctly it did have the same markings. I had no intention of 4.5ml though because 2ml in a mtl tank is plenty. Just open it, coil it with one of the coils from in the box, throw in some cotton and trim just below the deck. Fluff, tidy and fill. Thank me and the sirs later... and in that order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Amir said:


> Got mine from the sirs and if I recall correctly it did have the same markings. I had no intention of 4.5ml though because 2ml in a mtl tank is plenty. Just open it, coil it with one of the coils from in the box, throw in some cotton and trim just below the deck. Fluff, tidy and fill. Thank me and the sirs later... and in that order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok thanks @Amir
But did yours have the 4.5ml extension options in the package?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (7/11/17)

@Silver you are doing a mildly ok job of getting vapemail while Rob is away. 
The standard is at least 1 set of vapemail a day.

You have a few days to comply before the fines master intervenes!

I'll help you along.

2nd gloom and VA psyclone edition arkon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Scouse45 (7/11/17)

@Silver no 4.5ml tank I hav a spare 2ml tank like I said check here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (7/11/17)

Some more assistance for you @Silver.
Covert rev atty. This is a serious atty that competes flavour wise with the narda bit is an easier build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

That looks marvellous @Christos
I missed the hadaly
And i am on the fence for an Entheon - but i need a good regulated squonker for that
There is so much gear going around that its mind boggling to keep up
Let alone figure out what I want

I thought i had it all sorted and was happy

Now i see myself descending further into the rabbit hole
And my torch is dimming...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> That looks marvellous @Christos
> I missed the hadaly
> And i am on the fence for an Entheon - but i need a good regulated squonker for that
> There is so much gear going around that its mind boggling to keep up
> ...


It's not a rabbit hole. Once you get inside you will see it's a brightly lit palace. Entrance is a kidney...
 
Another delivery slightly non vape related.

Junior broke the tv so it needed a replacement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> That looks marvellous @Christos
> I missed the hadaly
> And i am on the fence for an Entheon - but i need a good regulated squonker for that
> There is so much gear going around that its mind boggling to keep up
> ...


If you can get an entheon @Silver then I recommend you grab it. It's easily a top notch flavour atty with some cool features. Also there are a butt ton of accessories that come standard. 

The entheon is rated in my top 3 atties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/11/17)

Christos said:


> Some more assistance for you @Silver.
> Covert rev atty. This is a serious atty that competes flavour wise with the narda bit is an easier build.
> View attachment 112529
> View attachment 112530


I saw the box and thought you had been suckered into buying some sort of Tom Hanks movie...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Amir
> But did yours have the 4.5ml extension options in the package?



I dont think so

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (7/11/17)

E-pipe and authentic Exocet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft (7/11/17)

Amir said:


> E-pipe and authentic Exocet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that beauty bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (7/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where did you get that beauty bud?


Hi Amir
Please start a thread explaining how that all fits together. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (7/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where did you get that beauty bud?



Noonclouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (7/11/17)

Cornelius said:


> Hi Amir
> Please start a thread explaining how that all fits together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/11/17)

Ripe Vapes VCT in 6mg,finally.

And at Bargain Prices R250 from the VapeHub !! (60ml Bottles)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (7/11/17)

Amir said:


> E-pipe and authentic Exocet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks epic. Many happy vapes from that pipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/11/17)

The First locally produced RTA called 'ZIG18'
Its a single coil 18mm RTA designed for MTL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Wow, thats amazing @Clouds4Days !
Please tell us more when youve had a chance to use it a while

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The First locally produced RTA called 'ZIG18'
> Its a single coil 18mm RTA designed for MTL.
> 
> View attachment 112627
> ...



SA made! Now that’s interesting. Where did you get it from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> SA made! Now that’s interesting. Where did you get it from?



Yip Uncle freshly home grown in P.E
You can buy them through the Facebook website or from a VapeShope in PE called Steves Vape Shop.

https://www.facebook.com/Zistervape/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, thats amazing @Clouds4Days !
> Please tell us more when youve had a chance to use it a while



Will do @Silver im really excited about this little guy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Will do @Silver im really excited about this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 112628



Cool
Do the cotton tails hang out of holes into the juice section on the outside?
Looks very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Cool
> Do the cotton tails hang out of holes into the juice section on the outside?
> Looks very interesting



They do @Silver , similar concept as the BB attys where the cotton sticks out the chimney into the juice well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yip Uncle freshly home grown in P.E
> You can buy them through the Facebook website or from a VapeShope in PE called Steves Vape Shop.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Zistervape/



How interesting - from my hometown - looking forward to your review @Clouds4Days




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> How interesting - from my hometown - looking forward to your review @Clouds4Days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will keep you posted brother.
Wanna test her nicely with various builds and various juices.
But i can tell you for now im happy with my purchase.

And at the price point its a steal
R450 excl shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (7/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Will keep you posted brother.
> Wanna test her nicely with various builds and various juices.
> But i can tell you for now im happy with my purchase.
> 
> ...


My buddy wat juice u vaping in there and strength? Build i find always round wire 26g or 28g is where I like my mtl. Interested to hear ur thoughts and the ease of filling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/11/17)

Going to meet him in December


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (7/11/17)

Thanks to the Sirs for this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> My buddy wat juice u vaping in there and strength? Build i find always round wire 26g or 28g is where I like my mtl. Interested to hear ur thoughts and the ease of filling



The Atty comes installed with a coil and wicked ready to rock.
Coil is Kanthal, I will confirm the Guage but looks like 26 or 28G about 8 wraps.
Getting 1.47ohms.

Ive tried 2 juices in her so far, custard king at 3mg and now black cigar at 12mg nic.

You right brother for MTL you have to go statight round wire, fancy builds bring those ohms too low.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The Atty comes installed with a coil and wicked ready to rock.
> Coil is Kanthal, I will confirm the Guage but looks like 26 or 28G about 8 wraps.
> Getting 1.47ohms.
> 
> ...



Sounds like its 28g @Clouds4Days 
My 28g coils at around 1.6mm ID (small) 7 wraps are about 1 ohm
So 1.47 ohms suggests say 8/9 wraps of at least 2mm ID, maybe 2.5mm ID

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/11/17)

Silver said:


> Sounds like its 28g @Clouds4Days
> My 28g coils at around 1.6mm ID (small) 7 wraps are about 1 ohm
> So 1.47 ohms suggests say 8/9 wraps of at least 2mm ID, maybe 2.5mm ID



I think you may be right @Silver i think it may be a 2mm i.d 
I dont know whats happening to me from dual coil goons and kylins to single coil hadalys and merlin minis/zig18 and Twisp Cue 

I actually got another Cue today 

Since experiencing the Gusto my vaping style has changed completely. I still use my dual coil attys but single coil and restricted lung hit/MTL is where its at for me now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think you may be right @Silver i think it may be a 2mm i.d
> I dont know whats happening to me from dual coil goons and kylins to single coil hadalys and merlin minis/zig18 and Twisp Cue
> 
> I actually got another Cue today
> ...



Nothing bad about that @Clouds4Days 

I have noticed amongst many vapers (myself included to an extent) we like more 
I.e. More vapour and a bigger vape - therefore the Goons and bigger vapes
Then after a while some folk realise that is not necessarily as pleasurable as one would have hoped
So back down on intensity and maybe a bit up in nic - with a focus on flavour - and less clouds

I tell you what I still get enormous satisfaction from my little Evod with 18mg and lots of menthol
Gives me a nice punch when i need it without much fuss or bother
Not saying its better but its certainly as satisfying for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45 (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> Nothing bad about that @Clouds4Days
> 
> I have noticed amongst many vapers (myself included to an extent) we like more
> I.e. More vapour and a bigger vape - therefore the Goons and bigger vapes
> ...


@Silver do u hav any idea where one could pick up an Evod and coils? I use many mtl setups still use my nautilus mini and would like to try the evod just to compare. Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Silver do u hav any idea where one could pick up an Evod and coils? I use many mtl setups still use my nautilus mini and would like to try the evod just to compare. Thanks a lot



Hi @Scouse45 , not sure these days, been a while since i bought one
Try eCiggies or Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/11/17)

Fuzz said:


> Thanks to the Sirs for this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow!

You gents are killing me with all the pics of these mods!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

Vape meet pick up

Coils from @TheV and @SAVapeGear 
Batteries for Dexter - my mech mod from @Vape Connoisseur - i just want to add thus is a vape shop i will visit again. I phoned in last week to place the order for my batteries to be picked up on thusday last week. Unfotunately i could not make it and they kept them for me until yesterday. Fully charged. Amazing service guys
A coiled and wicked insider that @TheV did for me as a tutorial. 
Premix from him aswell for oring maintenance
And the electric grease is also from @SAVapeGear 

The reo is just in the picture cause i love the Ice Queen.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (8/11/17)

Saying a huuuge thank you to Lung Candy - I recently got a Petri V2 from them, but missing a post screw, this is what they sent me the following day, free of charge!


Thank you so so so much guys, this is the kind of service that makes a vendor a sure go-to in future!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 112658
> 
> Vape meet pick up
> 
> ...


It has been a good vaping week for you 
Really happy I could assist with the Insider. Its lovely when it works ... and as with everything BB, frustrating when it doesn't 
Enjoy all the new toys! Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/11/17)

Caramia said:


> Saying a huuuge thank you to @Throat Punch - I recently got a Petri V2 from them, but missing a post screw, this is what they sent me the following day, free of charge!
> View attachment 112659
> 
> Thank you so so so much guys, this is the kind of service that makes a vendor a sure go-to in future!


Lung candy perhaps? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (8/11/17)

Cornelius said:


> Lung candy perhaps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanx @Cornelius, exactly what too little sleep does

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

A very big thank you to @Retro Vape Co for the wonderful prize!





The apparel looks fantastic and the juices super inviting 
I have a busy day filled with meetings but I will make some time to try everything out and report back with my thoughts...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

TheV said:


> A very big thank you to @Retro Vape Co for the wonderful prize!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eating cream cheese out the tub isn't exactly a meeting @TheV !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Eating cream cheese out the tub isn't exactly a meeting @TheV !


Its not cream cheese... its crunchy peanut butter and I can call it a meeting if I want!  Spoon meet Face

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jamie (8/11/17)

Panama joins XXX in the '100ml Purchase Club', and some Good Boy to finally try. 

Also a surprise bottle of a juice I've never heard of thrown into the delivery, thanks Wiener Vape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (8/11/17)

Thanks to my mate and brother @Sickboy77 one of the closest mates I’ve made for my mail

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft (8/11/17)

jamie said:


> Panama joins XXX in the '100ml Purchase Club', and some Good Boy to finally try.
> 
> Also a surprise bottle of a juice I've never heard of thrown into the delivery, thanks Wiener Vape.
> 
> View attachment 112692


Keen to hear about that third one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

jamie said:


> Panama joins XXX in the '100ml Purchase Club', and some Good Boy to finally try.
> 
> Also a surprise bottle of a juice I've never heard of thrown into the delivery, thanks Wiener Vape.
> 
> View attachment 112692



Love that "100ml Purchase Club" @jamie
It captures it so well!
Enjoy the juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks to my mate and brother @Sickboy77 one of the closest mates I’ve made for my mail
> View attachment 112694
> View attachment 112695


Ditto bud, enjoy the mod and juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamie (8/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Keen to hear about that third one!



It's Chocolate Mint Ice-cream. 

I had a quick taste and the flavour is spot on. Will put it in a tank next to get a better feel for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/11/17)

Hi @Scouse45 - What is that Mod Pleeeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (8/11/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Scouse45 - What is that Mod Pleeeez


It’s called the Votech dagger my bud! Best single bat I’ve had in a long long time solid as can be and so stylish

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (9/11/17)

A small vape mail order this time... 
Some VG nic for @Silver and his pb ice cream juice...
PG nic because I ran out...
27 bears ... I didn't manage to get that in my previous order...
Polar blast... figured I'll finally try out the "chilled" juices...
Some 100ml bottles for the nic...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (9/11/17)

Excellent service (as always) from Blck. Thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DracesBane (9/11/17)

Thanks @TheV for letting me piggyback on your order. Blck Vapor delivers again.
Mixing Time under the supervision of Sully the skull.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (9/11/17)

DracesBane said:


> Thanks @TheV for letting me piggyback on your order. Blck Vapor delivers again.
> Mixing Time under the supervision of Sully the skull.
> View attachment 112733


No problem buddy! I'm curious to taste the results of that order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (9/11/17)

A freebie from www.twispcue.co.za:






Basically some extra pods and a 2nd battery for my mom. She seems to be doing well with the Cue that I bought for her a while back

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Silver do u hav any idea where one could pick up an Evod and coils? I use many mtl setups still use my nautilus mini and would like to try the evod just to compare. Thanks a lot


I think vapor mountain still has some parts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (9/11/17)

Hi @Scouse45 -  I’ve just organised one  Wohooooooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (9/11/17)

Received the new Morphe RDA / RSA from Vapeville and was so impressed that i did a youtube review on it. 
Hand delivered at my door. Awesome service and thanks for being the first local vendor to bring in this gemmy.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (9/11/17)

Shout out to @Throat Punch for the sweet dead rabbit and awesome service! Placed and order at 11pm last night and received it at 3pm today...champions!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (9/11/17)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Shout out to @Throat Punch for the sweet dead rabbit and awesome service! Placed and order at 11pm last night and received it at 3pm today...champions!




that setup, is just beautiful @SergioChasingClouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (10/11/17)

The SMM stole the new Entheon tip ... so I had to make a plan for the Entheon and also picked up a very nice integrated tip for the RPG:





Thanks @SAVapeGear! Both look absolutely stunning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/11/17)

TheV said:


> A freebie from www.twispcue.co.za:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (10/11/17)

Hi @Scouse45 - Vape Collection today - Frikken Awesome

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45 (10/11/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Scouse45 - Vape Collection today - Frikken Awesome
> View attachment 112929


Legendary well played mate it’s awesome! Where from mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (10/11/17)

@Scouse45 - from Ohm My ECig in Kloof KZN - from Sean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/17)

I was hoping for a few more parcels when I got back from the cruise but as always there are delays from over the sea! But I did get some goodies delivered while I was away!

Silicone condoms for the 20700 batteries.



A really nice pair of small pliers.



An atty stand I need to build tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/17)

The newest offering from Hussar! The all new and hot off the the press RDA V1!

Nice packaging!



Will build this when I settle down and catch up!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/17)

And another high end RTA that I'm hoping lives up to it rave reviews... The Squape E RTA and some spare glass tanks, different coloured air rings and a couple of Vapor Giant drip tips!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (11/11/17)

Some fastech mail finally got to me today from my friend.



I did not order the drip tips seems like a freebie

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## BumbleBee (11/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And another high end RTA that I'm hoping lives up to it rave reviews... The Squape E RTA and some spare glass tanks, different coloured air rings and a couple of Vapor Giant drip tips!
> View attachment 112938
> View attachment 112939
> View attachment 112940


Welcome back Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (11/11/17)

And glad you and your wife arrived Safe and Sound @Rob Fisher and that you have had an Awesome Holiday

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (11/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was hoping for a few more parcels when I got back from the cruise but as always there are delays from over the sea! But I did get some goodies delivered while I was away!
> 
> Silicone condoms for the 20700 batteries.
> View attachment 112933
> ...


Those pliers are the business.... pity so far I've used them for everything else except vape related stuff 
Mine also arrived from Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (12/11/17)

Got my paws on this gem of an atomizer yesterday, Van & Del Designs Jazz RDA, only 25 of these were made apparently, great squonk atty for my MaTo, I've yet to try it though as I forgot to charge my Sony VTC5A's

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/11/17)

Juicy Joes delivered my order of juices in a great plastic container! Never had that before! Thanks, @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/11/17)

Hooked said:


> Juicy Joes delivered my order of juices in a great plastic container! Never had that before! Thanks, @ShaneW
> 
> View attachment 113109



They deliver on weekends?
Nice touch i have mine that i use to keep my clothes hanging pegs in.

Whats in the box...?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (12/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> They deliver on weekends?
> Nice touch i have mine that i use to keep my clothes hanging pegs in.
> 
> Whats in the box...?


@Hooked, there is a 45 minute limit on keeping people in suspense on vapemail posts. you need to show the contents or we call the fines master... LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (12/11/17)

@Clouds4Days @Raindance oh, my most humble apologies!! Contents are:

5 x Wicks (The E-Juice Co)
5 x Turkish Delight (The E-Juice Co)

The E-Juice Co is apparently re-branding and changing the size of the bottles, so they’re selling off the current stock at R100/30ml instead of R150. Quite a saving and those are some of my favourite juices, so I made sure to stock up!! Never let a good opportunity pass you by!

Then, to raise my order to the required amount for free shipping (clever sales strategy!) I added:

Yogichew (Nostalgia) – strawberry yoghurt chews
Crush (Hazeworks) – chilled melons
Scream (Hazeworks) – vanilla ice-cream topped with strawberries in a wafer cone
Coffee Cake (Paulies) – sponge cake drenched in espresso (been wanting to try this for some time)
Lemonade (Wicked Wicks) – old school [sic] lemonade with a cool, refreshing undertone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> They deliver on weekends?
> Nice touch i have mine that i use to keep my clothes hanging pegs in.
> 
> Whats in the box...?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (12/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> They deliver on weekends?
> Nice touch i have mine that i use to keep my clothes hanging pegs in.
> 
> Whats in the box...?



@Clouds4Days no they delivered last week but I posted today only!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (12/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Clouds4Days no they delivered last week but I posted today only!


Sacrilege!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Clouds4Days no they delivered last week but I posted today only!



I think i read in the rules somewhere all late posted vape mail has to be donated.

You have a PM

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/17)

Two and a half months all the way from Russia! Stab Wood Block from Alex!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/17)

I have so been waiting for this Vape Mail... the silly goose sent it via post instead of DHL as requested and it took two and a half months from Germany! Or should I say a couple of days from Germany and then stuck in the Post Office system for months!

 But this is EPIC Vape Mail Baby! 24 carat gold plated Skyline! Boom... Mic Drop!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 21


----------



## TheV (13/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have so been waiting for this Vape Mail... the silly goose sent it via post instead of DHL as requested and it took two and a half months from Germany! Or should I say a couple of days from Germany and then stuck in the Post Office system for months!
> 
> But this is EPIC Vape Mail Baby! 24 carat Skyline! Boom... Mic Drop!
> 
> ...


Wow! That is special 
Congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/17)

Also got a couple of spare glass tanks for the Skyline and it's looks better now!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst (13/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Also got a couple of spare glass tanks for the Skyline and it's looks better now!
> View attachment 113160
> View attachment 113161
> View attachment 113162



That is some awesome epicness, Oom Rob. I suppose its only plated gold and not made of solid gold? because then you have just taken the trophy for mail of the decade. Epic epic mail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> That is some awesome epicness, Oom Rob. I suppose its only plated gold and not made of solid gold? because then you have just taken the trophy for mail of the decade. Epic epic mail.



Yip gold plated... if it was solid gold I would have flown to Germany to pick it up.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (13/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip gold plated... if it was solid gold I would have flown to Germany to pick it up.



Or just do a little detour after the cruise and then fly back. That Rob is pure awesomeness. Many happy vapes on that beauty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Also got a couple of spare glass tanks for the Skyline and it's looks better now!


Everyone to his own 
prefer the frosted one, but that's me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/17)

Willyza said:


> Everyone to his own
> prefer the frosted one, but that's me



The frosted one won't last too long with my XXX inside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (13/11/17)

Vaaaaaape maaaaaaaaail! ft. a Phenom, an Entheon, a Flave and a NarDa with the SVA Penguin clone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## shaun2707 (13/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Vaaaaaape maaaaaaaaail! ft. a Phenom, an Entheon, a Flave and a NarDa with the SVA Penguin clone
> View attachment 113187



Some nice things going on there!! Like that SVA. Be interested to hear how you get along with it. Have heard good things about it and am looking at possibly getting one as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Vaaaaaape maaaaaaaaail! ft. a Phenom, an Entheon, a Flave and a NarDa with the SVA Penguin clone
> View attachment 113187


Ooooh the flave!!! First dibs lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (13/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Some nice things going on there!! Like that SVA. Be interested to hear how you get along with it. Have heard good things about it and am looking at possibly getting one as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! 
I'm enjoying it so far but I'm reserving any solid judgement until I've had enough time with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flava (13/11/17)

TheV said:


> Stocking up on my favorite wire:



read this post last week and decided to try it out. working wonders on 2 regulated squonkers, single coil around 0.5ish ohm's.
going to try this on a tank just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (13/11/17)

Flava said:


> read this post last week and decided to try it out. working wonders on 2 regulated squonkers, single coil around 0.5ish ohm's.
> going to try this on a tank just now.


Awesome news. Glad you are enjoying it!
Definitely the most used wire in my arsenal.

I do have some of this coming in...




I'm really looking forward to playing around with it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava (13/11/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome news. Glad you are enjoying it!
> Definitely the most used wire in my arsenal.
> 
> I do have some of this coming in...
> ...


nice, will keep an eye out for your view on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (13/11/17)

Flava said:


> nice, will keep an eye out for your view on it.


I shall try and tag you when it arrives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/11/17)

Some nice mail today
Siren v2
New tip for the BB
Siren is just epic for flavor. Airflow wide open provides the perfect restricted lung hit. Will need to go mix some heavy nic juice for MTL testing 

The vendors now just need to bring in the stainless version of the siren.














Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV (14/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Some nice mail today
> Siren v2
> New tip for the BB
> Siren is just epic for flavor. Airflow wide open provides the perfect restricted lung hit. Will need to go mix some heavy nic juice for MTL testing
> ...


Siren looks good on the Ohms ... and loving the BB tip!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/11/17)

TheV said:


> Siren looks good on the Ohms ... and loving the BB tip!


Thanks buddy
Need a silver one now  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (14/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks buddy
> Need a silver one now
> 
> Sent from the abyss


"want" ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (14/11/17)

Flava said:


> read this post last week and decided to try it out. working wonders on 2 regulated squonkers, single coil around 0.5ish ohm's.
> going to try this on a tank just now.



Where did u get them @Flava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/11/17)

TheV said:


> "want" ...


you can take the gunmetal when i get the stainless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (14/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> you can take the gunmetal when i get the stainless


We shall have to have a chat when that SS comes in 
I also "need" more toys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/11/17)

TheV said:


> We shall have to have a chat when that SS comes in
> I also "need" more toys!



Then I will have to get into the queue here - I like that gun metal 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Then I will have to get into the queue here - I like that gun metal
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



And out of the queue again. @BumbleBee - you are an absolute star. He tracked the Courier down that had already left with my parcel to add to it. You are a legend Stephen 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And out of the queue again. @BumbleBee - you are an absolute star. He tracked the Courier down that had already left with my parcel to add to it. You are a legend Stephen
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


hehe, it was fun, been a while since I was in a high speed chase

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Flava (14/11/17)

Rafique said:


> Where did u get them @Flava


vapeking

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

18500 batteries to resurrect my Reo Mini

From VapeMob. Ordered them online over the weekend and they arrived today. 

Am hoping they work ok. Not much to choose from locally when it comes to 18500s

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (14/11/17)

Silver said:


> 18500 batteries to resurrect my Reo Mini
> 
> From VapeMob. Ordered them online over the weekend and they arrived today.
> 
> Am hoping they work ok. Not much to choose from locally when it comes to 18500s


Good luck with your resurrection attempts! Maybe chant "live reo live backwards while putting them in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (14/11/17)

Silver said:


> 18500 batteries to resurrect my Reo Mini
> 
> From VapeMob. Ordered them online over the weekend and they arrived today.
> 
> Am hoping they work ok. Not much to choose from locally when it comes to 18500s



I have 1 of these batteries and have difficulties with it making contact when i fire the mini. I hope you can het them to work and maybe help me to sort mine when at the vape meet

Glad to see a reo mini is going to get new life.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/17)

Cactus Juice Baby! Gringo stock! Boom!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cactus Juice Baby! Gringo stock! Boom!
> View attachment 113303


I can see why you needed so much of it Rob, I flattened a little bottle in just over 24 hours!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cactus Juice Baby! Gringo stock! Boom!
> View attachment 113303


I felt a disturbance in the force, could it be that Rob is cheating on XXX?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/17)

Raindance said:


> I felt a disturbance in the force, could it be that Rob is cheating on XXX?



There is a disturbance in the force... XXX still rules the galaxy but there are two ADV's that have joined the federation... Gringo and Panama are part of the team!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a disturbance in the force... XXX still rules the galaxy but there are two ADV's that have joined the federation... Gringo and Panama are part of the team!


I will need to try those two as well then. For the sake of the alliance ofcourse... Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (15/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Good luck with your resurrection attempts! Maybe chant "live reo live backwards while putting them in?


Evil eor evil?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (15/11/17)

Thanks @KieranD , @SEAN P , and the rest of the Cartel for this amazing deal! Why the hell I left my building kit at home today is just beyond me!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## SEAN P (15/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @KieranD , @SEAN P , and the rest of the Cartel for this amazing deal! Why the hell I left my building kit at home today is just beyond me!!!
> 
> View attachment 113322


It’s only a pleasure. Enjoy it @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 113324


Ooooh nice one Rob!

Puuuuhlease let us know how you find the Zeus! It's such a hot looking tank I really want one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 113324




Dibs lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (15/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Ooooh nice one Rob!
> 
> Puuuuhlease let us know how you find the Zeus! It's such a hot looking tank I really want one!


Yes please Uncle Rob. Also have my eye on one. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 113324



Would love some feedback on that geek vape wire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/11/17)

Just got these today. On a bit of a new flavor bender

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/11/17)

Vaporator00 said:


> Just got these today. On a bit of a new flavor bender


That Cocolime is pretty unique, and a great summer time vape!

Would love to hear what you think on the Chocmint Shake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (15/11/17)

A big thank you to @antonherbst for the lovely panels... I think they look stunning on the RPG:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/11/17)

Stosta said:


> That Cocolime is pretty unique, and a great summer time vape!
> 
> Would love to hear what you think on the Chocmint Shake!



I'll give some feedback when I have it, so stoked I don't know where to start!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (15/11/17)

TheV said:


> A big thank you to @antonherbst for the lovely panels... I think they look stunning on the RPG:



That looks good. Glad i could help and a big thanks to the trade.  It worked in both our favors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cactus Juice Baby! Gringo stock! Boom!
> View attachment 113303



What is THAT!!???....if you dont mind me asking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/17)

TheV said:


> A big thank you to @antonherbst for the lovely panels... I think they look stunning on the RPG:



Cool 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/17)

Vapers and their toys!

Vaperman Steam Engine DNA75 from the Vapeshop, Siren 2 (24mm) from Vapers' Corner (@Vapers Corner) and VTCs from Vaporize (@vaporize.co.za). Great service from all, thank you.

MTL bliss on the Siren 2, filled with Tarks Select Reserve Matador. Battery life for days on the dual parallels.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45 (15/11/17)

Andre said:


> Vapers and their toys!
> 
> Vaperman Steam Engine DNA75 from the Vapeshop, Siren 2 (24mm) from Vapers' Corner (@Vapers Corner) and VTCs from Vaporize (@vaporize.co.za). Great service from all, thank you.
> 
> MTL bliss on the Siren 2, filled with Tarks Select Reserve Matador. Battery life for days on the dual parallels.


@Andre bud I’m keen to hear ur thoughts on the siren 2 on the relevant thread bud. Ur best build and mg juice etc I’m enjoying mine I like trying different builds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/17)

Vaporator00 said:


> What is THAT!!???....if you dont mind me asking



@Vaporator00 Gringo is a new juice being released by Weiner Vapes this weekend. It's a Prickly Pear, Fig, Menthol juice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Vaporator00 Gringo is a new juice being released by Weiner Vapes this weekend. It's a Prickly Pear, Fig, Menthol juice.



Sounds interesting, and I do like Weiner Vapes range anyway. Might give it a bash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/17)

@Stosta @Rafiq and @Cornelius the Zeus tank by Geekvape is a winner single coil RTA that appears not to leak at all, has airflow for days and outbloodystanding quality! Putting in a coil is a little bit of an issue and the legs need to be bent strangely to line up the coil with the channels but apart from that it really seems to be a winner tank! I am really impressed by the build quality for a mass produced item. And for those of you looking for BIG airflow this tank is for you. Again it's early days because I only built it today but so far I am very very impressed. Juice fill piece of cake. Flavour is great... I put in Gringo to test and will try XXX in it in a day or so but I have enough devices with XXX in so for now the Zeus is my Gringo tank! 4ml juice... 25mm tank... postless deck... 810 drip tips but comes with a 510 adapter... My initial feeling is this is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (15/11/17)

I was suppose to get the zeus as a gift but delivery took long so I was given the gemz. A bit too much going on on the tank and build deck different but airflow and flavour better than the reload which was my go to rta but I'm not a fan of the look.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (15/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta @Rafiq and @Cornelius the Zeus tank by Geekvape is a winner single coil RTA that appears not to leak at all, has airflow for days and outbloodystanding quality! Putting in a coil is a little bit of an issue and the legs need to be bent strangely to line up the coil with the channels but apart from that it really seems to be a winner tank! I am really impressed by the build quality for a mass produced item. And for those of you looking for BIG airflow this tank is for you. Again it's early days because I only built it today but so far I am very very impressed. Juice fill piece of cake. Flavour is great... I put in Gringo to test and will try XXX in it in a day or so but I have enough devices with XXX in so for now the Zeus is my Gringo tank! 4ml juice... 25mm tank... postless deck... 810 drip tips but comes with a 510 adapter... My initial feeling is this is a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 113365
> View attachment 113366


Thank you kindly for the report back Sir. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (15/11/17)

A new compact single 18650 mod ... Pico 25:




I would like to thank my friend @RenaldoRheeder for the wonderful gift! You sir, are an absolute champion! 
I think the Entheon has found a new home ... which frees up the Ohms for the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (15/11/17)

TheV said:


> A new compact single 18650 mod ... Pico 25:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give that man @RenaldoRheeder a bells. Awesome gesture from you and happy @TheV has a new toy. I was beginning to worry about his new mod withdrawal symptoms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/17)

TheV said:


> A new compact single 18650 mod ... Pico 25:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@TheV - for doing so much ground work for me - just a small token of my appreciation mate 

@BumbleBee - so now we have to get me another one. This is so the story of my life. This has happened to a few of my Serpent SMM RTAs, my Minikin Reborn, and now my Pico . All found very good homes, so I'm happy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (15/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Give that man @RenaldoRheeder a bells. Awesome gesture from you and happy @TheV has a new toy. I was beginning to worry about his new mod withdrawal symptoms.


Oh so that's why you wouldn't spend more than 5 minutes with me today... making excuses that you're busy but in actual fact you're just worried I might lose it! 
I joke! Good luck with the busy week. Good luck for Friday!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (15/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - for doing so much ground work for me - just a small token of my appreciation mate
> 
> @BumbleBee - so now we have to get me another one. This is so the story of my life. This has happened to a few of my Serpent SMM RTAs, my Minikin Reborn, and now my Pico . All found very good homes, so I'm happy
> 
> ...


I has only been a pleasure getting things ready for your arrival.
Thank you kindly for the lovely gesture and the wonderful new home for my Entheon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - for doing so much ground work for me - just a small token of my appreciation mate
> 
> @BumbleBee - so now we have to get me another one. This is so the story of my life. This has happened to a few of my Serpent SMM RTAs, my Minikin Reborn, and now my Pico . All found very good homes, so I'm happy
> 
> ...


I see the problem, I will set up the website to automatically double up all your items from now on, you're welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (15/11/17)

TheV said:


> Oh so that's why you wouldn't spend more than 5 minutes with me today... making excuses that you're busy but in actual fact you're just worried I might lose it!
> I joke! Good luck with the busy week. Good luck for Friday!!!



I could see the withdrawal twitch in your left eye and i had to clear the area

Thanks for the well wishes for the exams for friday. After it i will be alot less stressed and tied down. Then we can make another coffee vape meet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (15/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I could see the withdrawal twitch in your left eye and i had to clear the area
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for the exams for friday. After it i will be alot less stressed and tied down. Then we can make another coffee vape meet.


Sounds fantastic. Whenever you have a gap, you know where to find me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/11/17)

Some naughty Plug Mail. Best mech squonker I have owned thus far. Super stoked about this one.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (16/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta @Rafiq and @Cornelius the Zeus tank by Geekvape is a winner single coil RTA that appears not to leak at all, has airflow for days and outbloodystanding quality! Putting in a coil is a little bit of an issue and the legs need to be bent strangely to line up the coil with the channels but apart from that it really seems to be a winner tank! I am really impressed by the build quality for a mass produced item. And for those of you looking for BIG airflow this tank is for you. Again it's early days because I only built it today but so far I am very very impressed. Juice fill piece of cake. Flavour is great... I put in Gringo to test and will try XXX in it in a day or so but I have enough devices with XXX in so for now the Zeus is my Gringo tank! 4ml juice... 25mm tank... postless deck... 810 drip tips but comes with a 510 adapter... My initial feeling is this is a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 113365
> View attachment 113366


Fantastic! Thanks for the feedback Oom!

I assume you're using it much the same way you would your other tanks? A restricted lung hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/11/17)

Rafique said:


> I was suppose to get the zeus as a gift but delivery took long so I was given the gemz. A bit too much going on on the tank and build deck different but airflow and flavour better than the reload which was my go to rta but I'm not a fan of the look.
> 
> View attachment 113375


There is lot going on there, but I actually think it's a great looking tank!

What's the flavour like @Rafique ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Fantastic! Thanks for the feedback Oom!
> 
> I assume you're using it much the same way you would your other tanks? A restricted lung hit?



Actually for a change I’m trying way more open airflow. This tank has airflow for days. Gonna try XXX in it today for the real test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/11/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Some naughty Plug Mail. Best mech squonker I have owned thus far. Super stoked about this one.
> 
> View attachment 113394
> View attachment 113395
> View attachment 113396


That's a great combo @Mr_Puffs !

I love the way you've matched the battery wrap to the mod! Fantastic job!

I have a thing for perfect-looking setups, and this one definitely falls on that list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

A big shoutout to @TheV for the amazing PIF minivolt. I picked it up yesterday to replace the broken mv my wife all ready owns and vapes on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr_Puffs (16/11/17)

Stosta said:


> That's a great combo @Mr_Puffs !
> 
> I love the way you've matched the battery wrap to the mod! Fantastic job!
> 
> I have a thing for perfect-looking setups, and this one definitely falls on that list


Thanks so much Bud! Appreciate the kind words. And yeah I also like it all matchy matchy haha. The polar bear wrap just had to go with the arctic white  Thanks Buddy I have to say this is one of my favourite combos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

I picked up my part of the groupbuy yesterday from @Halfdaft Customs it was nice meeting you and having a chat. I am not sure what i am more excited for the merlin mini rda cap kit or the skyclone.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (16/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I picked up my part of the groupbuy yesterday from @Halfdaft Customs it was nice meeting you and having a chat. I am not sure what i am more excited for the merlin mini rda cap kit or the skyclone.
> View attachment 113410
> View attachment 113411
> View attachment 113412


Keep us posted on the MM RDA cap and Skyline testing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

CLZ Forma from Helsinki in Finland!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 14


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

TheV said:


> Keep us posted on the MM RDA cap and Skyline testing



So far the mm rda cap is amazing. I absolutely love it. The flavor is spot on with the rta body if not better. 

The skyclone is hitting me with dry hits at this stage. Will have to check later as work duty calls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (16/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> So far the mm rda cap is amazing. I absolutely love it. The flavor is spot on with the rta body if not better.
> 
> The skyclone is hitting me with dry hits at this stage. Will have to check later as work duty calls.


Good luck bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> CLZ Forma from Helsinki in Finland!
> View attachment 113414
> ...


Just wow Rob!

I love the side fire button, I imagine that will take some getting used to though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (16/11/17)

Stosta said:


> There is lot going on there, but I actually think it's a great looking tank!
> 
> What's the flavour like @Rafique ?



@Stosta, Im running 13 wrap 24g SS wire. The flavour is amazingly very good and it wicks very well. I think I wouldve like it more in silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/11/17)

Rafique said:


> @Stosta, Im running 13 wrap 24g SS wire. The flavour is amazingly very good and it wicks very well. I think I wouldve like it more in silver


Oh very cool! I really need to re-visit SS, everyone says the flavour is crisper on it, but I never got into it properly.

Black is always better when it comes to gear @Rafique !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (16/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Oh very cool! I really need to re-visit SS, everyone says the flavour is crisper on it, but I never got into it properly.
> 
> Black is always better when it comes to gear @Rafique !




@Stosta I find the vape on 24g ss more pronounced and flavourful even at just 48w, only problem for me is I dont like vaping below 0.25 so with the 24g I have to make a gazillion wraps to get 0.28 to 0.30 for dual coil and not many tanks allow for this.

Black is usually better, I prefer black rtas but with the chimney being silver.

Just did the same build on my reload but spaced and it just just fits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (16/11/17)

Rafique said:


> @Stosta I find the vape on 24g ss more pronounced and flavourful even at just 48w, only problem for me is I dont like vaping below 0.25 so with the 24g I have to make a gazillion wraps to get 0.28 to 0.30 for dual coil and not many tanks allow for this.
> 
> Black is usually better, I prefer black rtas but with the chimney being silver.
> 
> Just did the same build on my reload but spaced and it just just fits.


Oh wow, that does pose a bit of a problem! I also don't like to go so low.

So this build you're vaping at only 48W and it heats up okay? Fast ramp up time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (16/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Oh wow, that does pose a bit of a problem! I also don't like to go so low.
> 
> So this build you're vaping at only 48W and it heats up okay? Fast ramp up time?



26g is what I normally use but it was out of stock so I ended up with 24.

If u go SS, 26g should be perfect for you vape style. Yes heats up very quick and cools down faster than kanthal, that's the one benefit of SS

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Esheli (16/11/17)

Hmmm, a trip down memory lane awaits.
I quit smoking with Suicide Bunny's Mothers Milk and Derailed in 2014 and thanks to the Sirs I'll be reliving the first days of discovering the wonders of vaping.




Thank you @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/11/17)

WorldWonders said:


> Hmmm, a trip down memory lane awaits.
> I quit smoking with Suicide Bunny's Mothers Milk and Derailed in 2014 and thanks to the Sirs I'll be reliving the first days of discovering the wonders of vaping.
> 
> View attachment 113434
> ...


WHAT?!!? Ive been searching my ass off for Derailed. I used the go through bottles of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (16/11/17)

A big thank you to @BioHAZarD for the wonderful gifts! An awesome drip tip (for my SMM I think) and my very own Scyline 





You rock sir!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/11/17)

TheV said:


> A big thank you to @BioHAZarD for the wonderful gifts! An awesome drip tip (for my SMM I think) and my very own Scyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a pleasure buddy. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/11/17)

TheV said:


> A big thank you to @BioHAZarD for the wonderful gifts! An awesome drip tip (for my SMM I think) and my very own Scyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to work my way into this inner circle..... Lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

Cornelius said:


> I need to work my way into this inner circle..... Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



What inner circle? As far as i know its just one deep hole and there is no exit hole at the bottom of the pit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

TheV said:


> A big thank you to @BioHAZarD for the wonderful gifts! An awesome drip tip (for my SMM I think) and my very own Scyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you are going to enjoy the skyclone. I just got mine right. And boet this is an amzing rta.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (16/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh you are going to enjoy the skyclone. I just got mine right. And boet this is an amzing rta.


Awesome! Glad you got it right 
I'm really excited to get home and start playing with it. The Ohms is ready and waiting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (16/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> A big shoutout to @TheV for the amazing PIF minivolt. I picked it up yesterday to replace the broken mv my wife all ready owns and vapes on.
> 
> View attachment 113407


An absolute pleasure bud! Just don't forget to actually let the wife use it once in a while 
And of course a big thanks to @Stosta for giving it me in the first place and being cool with me passing it on in the spirit of PIF!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

TheV said:


> An absolute pleasure bud! Just don't forget to actually let the wife use it once in a while
> And of course a big thanks to @Stosta for giving it me in the first place and being cool with me passing it on in the spirit of PIF!



She will shoot me if i dont leave her gear alone so when her mod dies she will be just changing the mod. The rest will stay the same.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/11/17)

Something I've been waiting for, for a long time
Khan, the new flavour from Emissary: "Fragrant white rice, slow-braised in aromatic coconut cream and garnished with opulent slices of sweet-scented litchi."

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (17/11/17)

I Luv The Courier Guy (NOT) besides thinking I'm related to Dracula and only ever pitching at my house long after the sun has set,this is the second parcel in a row that has the dreaded orange sticker.Anyway the Entheon arrived,thanks @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> I Luv The Courier Guy (NOT) besides thinking I'm related to Dracula and only ever pitching at my house long after the sun has set,this is the second parcel in a row that has the dreaded orange sticker.Anyway the Entheon arrived,thanks @Mr_Puffs
> View attachment 113496
> View attachment 113497


That looks like it will make a dent in a reo. And we all know how tough REO’s are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (17/11/17)

What. Could be in the box.Thank you @antonherbst. For comeing all this way.

@TheV. Allways awesome to see you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/11/17)

Hooked said:


> Something I've been waiting for, for a long time
> Khan, the new flavour from Emissary: "Fragrant white rice, slow-braised in aromatic coconut cream and garnished with opulent slices of sweet-scented litchi."
> 
> View attachment 113475



@Hooked have you tried it yet ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (17/11/17)

Cor said:


> What. Could be in the box.Thank you @antonherbst. For comeing all this way.
> 
> @TheV. Allways awesome to see you


Great seeing you @Cor. Good luck with the studies and enjoy the toys!

@antonherbst, thanks for the wraps ... and thanks for the emergency tank of XXX!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> CLZ Forma from Helsinki in Finland!
> View attachment 113414



@Rob Fisher - I have been instructed by my wife to call Dibs 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/11/17)

@Rob Fisher Did you receive your Stash eliquid yet? Dying to hear your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/17)

vicTor said:


> @Hooked have you tried it yet ?


@vicTor Of course! As soon as I received it!! Have you tried it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (17/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @vicTor Of course! As soon as I received it!! Have you tried it?




hi there, no i havent,whats it like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rob Fisher - I have been instructed by my wife to call Dibs



Of all the mods I own @RenaldoRheeder my 2 CLZ mods will be the last to leave my paws!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> @Rob Fisher Did you receive your Stash eliquid yet? Dying to hear your thoughts.



@CMMACKEM my Stash of Stash will arrive on Monday... just paid my Vat and import charges.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/17)

OK so FedEx is so on the ball! I paid the invoice this morning and they have just delivered! Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/17)

Stash Juices... weekend testing Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/17)

Triple C Drip Tips!




Entheon Caps!



Engraved BB Panels!



More Triple C Tips!



And some DIY Coffee Juice I tasted when I was in Paris... Rosey from the Netherlands sent me the juice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Of all the mods I own @RenaldoRheeder my 2 CLZ mods will be the last to leave my paws!



Thanks @Rob Fisher - that would have soooo killed my vape budget 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/11/17)

Some Hadaly Love !!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (17/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Some Hadaly Love !!!
> 
> View attachment 113554



@SAVapeGear where did you get that blue hadaly?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/11/17)

Rebel said:


> @SAVapeGear where did you get that blue hadaly?


These are not available commercialy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (17/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Some Hadaly Love !!!
> 
> View attachment 113554


Tjoh! Those are mooooooooi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (17/11/17)

Stosta said:


> That Cocolime is pretty unique, and a great summer time vape!
> 
> Would love to hear what you think on the Chocmint Shake!



@Stosta , I finally got around to testing the Chocmint. Tbh, its a bit of a letdown for *me*

The mint hit is quite shocking(but in a good way lol), and I didn't get the expected chocolate taste I hoping for. All I got was a slightly bitter aftertaste. I do believe it could improve though, so I will leave it alone for awhile and go back to it later. Hopefully it'll be more to my liking then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (17/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Some Hadaly Love !!!
> 
> View attachment 113554



Damn!!!! Those are proper!! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (17/11/17)

Vape Pickup. VM Litchi and Dragon Fruit concentrate, Silica wick (for the sake of science) and some KoKoMo (for the sake of the alliance).


Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Vape Pickup. VM Litchi and Dragon Fruit concentrate, Silica wick (for the sake of science) and some KoKoMo (for the sake of the alliance).
> View attachment 113562
> 
> Regards


Id like to hear what you find on the silica wick as i want for my ol16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Some Hadaly Love !!!
> 
> View attachment 113554


Hehe
Just awesome. You sure you a have enough buddy 
Hmm that blue one would look epic on the rsq sqounk I ordered

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (17/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Id like to hear what you find on the silica wick as i want for my ol16


@antonherbst, got home and put it in my testing dripper. Will comment on it once I have used it a bit and played around with coils etc. First impression is rather good. Clean taste from the word go but its early days yet.

Edit P.S. Took two a couple of puffs of Kokomo and now the whole setup has been annexed by my offspring. Think that is a good sign.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @antonherbst, got home and put it in my testing dripper. Will comment on it once I have used it a bit and played around with coils etc. First impression is rather good. Clean taste from the word go but its early days yet.
> 
> Edit P.S. Took two a couple of puffs of Kokomo and now the whole setup has been annexed by my offspring. Think that is a good sign.
> 
> Regards



Awesome to hear that. I might just get some for me at month end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Awesome to hear that. I might just get some for me at month end


For 40 bucks at VM, there is actually no risk. Sommer get some XXX and whatever while you order.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe
> Just awesome. You sure you a have enough buddy
> Hmm that blue one would look epic on the rsq sqounk I ordered


I might not have use for all of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I might not have use for all of them


Hehe I'll be watching the classifieds  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

Raindance said:


> For 40 bucks at VM, there is actually no risk. Sommer get some XXX and whatever while you order.
> 
> Regards



You know that always happens. And since my xxx supplies is running abit low i might just do that over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/17)

The first few inhales are fantastic - I could taste the rice and litchi (but not the coconut). After that, all that I could taste was the litchi which is too sweet for me. So ... a bit disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (17/11/17)

Just collected this today fro Vaper's Corner Kyalami.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## SinnerG (17/11/17)

First vape mail and I haven't even vaped yet.
First Fasttech parcel arrived today. EHPro 101 and a bunch of drip tips. Now to wait for all the stuff that goes between them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (18/11/17)

Hooked said:


> The first few inhales are fantastic - I could taste the rice and litchi (but not the coconut). After that, all that I could taste was the litchi which is too sweet for me. So ... a bit disappointing.



@Hooked thanks, what nic ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/11/17)

Cor said:


> What. Could be in the box.Thank you @antonherbst. For comeing all this way.
> 
> @TheV. Allways awesome to see you



A tease with a box? Is there no time limit and “fine” to what should be revealed in a second post of whats in the box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (18/11/17)

Like @antonherbst. Warned fines are due if one waits too long so here is the spoilz.

Thank you so so much @antonherbst ime loveing the Athena to bits.

And thank you for the Juice i do love me some good old menthol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (18/11/17)

Cor said:


> Like @antonherbst. Warned fines are due if one waits too long so here is the spoilz.
> 
> Thank you so so much @antonherbst ime loveing the Athena to bits.
> 
> And thank you for the Juice i do love me some good old menthol



That Sherman and wasp look good on the Athena. Glad it went to a good home. Many happy vapes on the goodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/17)

I joined the RSQ Hotcig hype train! One look at it and the price and was sold! Oh and another Que.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Genosmate (18/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I joined the RSQ Hotcig hype train! One look at it and the price and was sold! Oh and another Que.
> View attachment 113650



You get the red one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> You get the red one



Nope... Blue...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## thehbomb101 (19/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... Blue...
> View attachment 113680


When can we expect a review!I've got one of these in the mail as we speak l.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

thehbomb101 said:


> When can we expect a review!I've got one of these in the mail as we speak l.



Will give final thoughts once I have spent a little time with it... but at the price and the apparent quality it's pretty much a real easy buy. It's heavy for it's size but that's because it's solidly built. It's simple to use and so far it's performing perfectly. It looks great and at a fraction of the price of other high end squonkers it's really good value for money. I'm trying to find fault with it but I can't... I have no hesitation in recommending the RSQ.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (20/11/17)

Jeez,'The Courier Guy' pitched in daylight!!
Several bottles of XXX (straight into fridge) and my mate Mr Fooosher from Durban knows I'm a juice heathen so he sends me a load to try!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## thehbomb101 (20/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> Jeez,'The Courier Guy' pitched in daylight!!
> Several bottles of XXX (straight into fridge) and my mate Mr Fooosher from Durban knows I'm a juice heathen so he sends me a load to try!!


Out of interest could someone explain to me why keeping juice in the fridge would be beneficial?Or perhaps link me a good article ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (20/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I might not have use for all of them



Dibs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/17)

thehbomb101 said:


> Out of interest could someone explain to me why keeping juice in the fridge would be beneficial?Or perhaps link me a good article ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



XXX is better fresh and unsteeped (in my humble opinion anyway) so as I get my stock I pop it into the fridge which stops or retards the steeping process so I understand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## thehbomb101 (20/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> XXX is better fresh and unsteeped (in my humble opinion anyway) so as I get my stock I pop it into the fridge which stops or retards the steeping process so I understand.


That's actually amazing!I will have to start trying this with a few of my more fruity flavours(I find they don't steep all to well when compared to desserts\creams etc)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/11/17)

Yay, it just came in. I ordered x5 bottles of ANML Looper and x9 bottles of various flavors from a very interesting "signature" brand of eliquid called Kite In Cloud. I think I am good for the next two months

The descriptions(Some down below) are insane and it really tastes absolutely amazing.

Yellow Noise Maker: Fruit-infused black tea ice cream fried in a delicate tempura batter

K Into N: Kuri Kinton, with a deep berry syrup layered on top of sweet potato and candied chestnuts

Lenola Cream: Bananas, pies, fruit medley tastes, and creaminess for miles.

Sempre(Lenola Cream Deconstructed): She vaped all of my Lenola Cream and gave me a candy cane as an apology. I love candy canes, and I think I love her.( So basically Lenola Cream with candy cane flavor instead of banana).

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/11/17)

Wow! Fascinating flavours!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> XXX is better fresh and unsteeped (in my humble opinion anyway) so as I get my stock I pop it into the fridge which stops or retards the steeping process so I understand.


Agreed. XXX is perfect straight away  

Sent from my SM-N950FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moosa86 (21/11/17)

Awesome Vape Pick-up.


Shout out to @The eCigStore for the noisy cricket and VTC5A's and to @Naeem_M for the Sleeve and Gringo. And since I was the last cistomer of the day he threw a free gift. Racc City Vapes- Done to Death. Simply amazing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (21/11/17)

Collaboration between Sirs and Noonclouds combining to throw me a fun week to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (21/11/17)

Amir said:


> Collaboration between Sirs and Noonclouds combining to throw me a fun week to come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Siren looks great on the pipe @Amir ! I assume it's a leak-proof tank if it can sit like that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (21/11/17)

Stosta said:


> The Siren looks great on the pipe @Amir ! I assume it's a leak-proof tank if it can sit like that?



Using 50/50 juice and un-thinned wicks just below the deck with absolutely no issues at all. Not even while flying where cabin pressure has forced a leak or 2 in the past with other RTA's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/11/17)

Solo Top Airflow mail- nothing beats FedEx in the morning 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707 (21/11/17)

Today is good day. Thanks @Rob Fisher, @Genosmate and @Sir Vape for easily the best vape mail I have received to date! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/17)

Dankie @Daniel

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst (21/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Dankie @Daniel
> 
> View attachment 113936



That is damn good looking. Wow. Congrats on the first reo. And many happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (21/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Dankie @Daniel
> 
> View attachment 113936



Ogh I already miss her .... but she has a loving home now enjoy my bru!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/11/17)

ok, how does it go - "VAPE MAIL BABY !!" ...lol , sorry had to do it at least once since this is my first

nothing special, just my first bases and concentrates

@Paul33 - guava cactus bro

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## thehbomb101 (21/11/17)

Amir said:


> Collaboration between Sirs and Noonclouds combining to throw me a fun week to come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that cherry lime cola it's been tempting me 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (21/11/17)

vicTor said:


> ok, how does it go - "VAPE MAIL BABY !!" ...lol , sorry had to do it at least once since this is my first
> 
> nothing special, just my first bases and concentrates
> 
> @Paul33 - guava cactus bro


Stuff that! Regardless of what's inside your first vape mail is always exciting!

Mine was a case to carry my EVOD in, and two 12mg juices! And I stared at it for two days while I waited for my devices!

Way to go @vicTor !!! And so it begins my friend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/11/17)

vicTor said:


> ok, how does it go - "VAPE MAIL BABY !!" ...lol , sorry had to do it at least once since this is my first
> 
> nothing special, just my first bases and concentrates
> 
> @Paul33 - guava cactus bro



Say good bye to a good mod budget for now. That hole you jumped into now is deep. Enjoy the mixing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (21/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Stuff that! Regardless of what's inside your first vape mail is always exciting!
> 
> Mine was a case to carry my EVOD in, and two 12mg juices! And I stared at it for two days while I waited for my devices!
> 
> Way to go @vicTor !!! And so it begins my friend!




thanks @Stosta in fact thanks to everyone on this forum !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (21/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Say good bye to a good mod budget for now. That whole you jumped into now is deep. Enjoy the mixing.




@antonherbst thanks, i'm actually quite nervous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Today is good day. Thanks @Rob Fisher, @Genosmate and @Sir Vape for easily the best vape mail I have received to date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice haul buddy .... njoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/11/17)

vicTor said:


> @antonherbst thanks, i'm actually quite nervous



The best i can advice you is to read this section. That should help with advice and forumites that can help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (21/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> nice haul buddy .... njoy



Thanks for the nudge on the Entheon bud!! Looking forward to giving it a go a bit later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Thanks for the nudge on the Entheon bud!! Looking forward to giving it a go a bit later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always happy to help a fellow vaper spend his money

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (21/11/17)

thehbomb101 said:


> How is that cherry lime cola it's been tempting me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I haven't quite put my finger on it yet but there's something about it that I really like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (21/11/17)

Amir said:


> Collaboration between Sirs and Noonclouds combining to throw me a fun week to come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that pipe connected to the tube?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/17)

vicTor said:


> ok, how does it go - "VAPE MAIL BABY !!" ...lol , sorry had to do it at least once since this is my first
> 
> nothing special, just my first bases and concentrates
> 
> @Paul33 - guava cactus bro



Good luck dude! Glad I could help you out. Let me know!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (21/11/17)

M5000 said:


> Is that pipe connected to the tube?



Huh? Meaning what exactly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/11/17)

So my Mr Hardwick competition juice arrived today. With some stickers.

The watermelon juice is in progress. I will get it later in the week from @method1 




Spot the glimmer of the mod in the background

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked (21/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> So my Mr Hardwick competition juice arrived today. With some stickers.
> 
> The watermelon juice is in progress. I will get it later in the week from @method1
> 
> ...


Congrats @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> So my Mr Hardwick competition juice arrived today. With some stickers.
> 
> The watermelon juice is in progress. I will get it later in the week from @method1
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy 
Please give us your impressions of the jellybean flavor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (21/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Congrats buddy
> Please give us your impressions of the jellybean flavor



I will do so in the near future. So far the peach pie is good. Give me some time and watch for the opinion in the vendor section.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I will do so in the near future. So far the peach pie is good. Give me some time and watch for the opinion in the vendor section.


Thanks bud  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Another CLZ X joins the family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Another CLZ X joins the family!
> View attachment 114051
> View attachment 114052
> View attachment 114053
> View attachment 114054



That is beautifully pink. I guess that will go to your daughter or a female vaper in your circle? My wife would say "get me one in the purple"  if she sees this clz.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (22/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> That is beautifully pink. I guess that will go to your daughter or a female vaper in your circle? My wife would say "get me one in the purple"  if she sees this clz.


Oooh you better watch out! @Rob Fisher hates it when you call his mods pink! This one is definitely salmon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Oooh you better watch out! @Rob Fisher hates it when you call his mods pink! This one is definitely salmon!



Sorry @Rob Fisher then my wife would like a salmon colored clz and i cant do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (22/11/17)

Quick pick up from @Aneego thanx bud,now I can retire my sosatie stick coil rod, @Mahir lekke meeting you bud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Twisp parcel! Thank you @HPBotha! And wow there is one item in this parcel that is so far removed from what you would expect from Twisp... will post in the RTA threads shortly!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Another CLZ X joins the family!
> View attachment 114051
> View attachment 114052
> View attachment 114053
> View attachment 114054


There is no hiding this,it is most definitely ...............................................

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Aneego (22/11/17)

Haha enjoy it @Jp1905 was lekker meeting you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Twisp parcel! Thank you @HPBotha! And wow there is one item in this parcel that is so far removed from what you would expect from Twisp... will post in the RTA threads shortly!
> View attachment 114115




I like the way they have named items after types of clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Code Red status averted... XXX had reached defcon 3 because there was only about 150ml left in the cave... but we can all relax now because fresh XXX just arrived from @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Code Red status averted... XXX had reached defcon 3 because there was only about 150ml left in the cave... but we can all relax now because fresh XXX just arrived from @Oupa!
> View attachment 114139


Tjoh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Managed to score another mod from CLZ! This time it's a Stab Wood Forma!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Managed to score another mod from CLZ! This time it's a Stab Wood Forma!
> View attachment 114149
> View attachment 114150
> View attachment 114151
> View attachment 114152



A perfect pair. Wow. Mr @Rob Fisher i did not know you could find a better looking pair than that. That clz and skyline is really fitting of each other. J almost called dibs on it but would rather leave that combo with you. I have a happy place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (22/11/17)

Great service from vape hyper, some blueberry jam monster and some concentrates, finally have the concentrates to make simply cannoli! So amped

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

I guess today has been one of the best days for Vape Mail... May I present my Dendro Mod. Nice part about this mod is it handles tanks bigger than 22mm so my Vapor Giant Mini V4 now has a new home!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## TheV (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I guess today has been one of the best days for Vape Mail... May I present my Dendro Mod. Nice part about this mod is it handles tanks bigger than 22mm so my Vapor Giant Mini V4 now has a new home!
> View attachment 114199
> ...


Wow, now that is something special. Congrats Rob! Enjoy the new toys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Managed to score another mod from CLZ! This time it's a Stab Wood Forma!
> View attachment 114149
> View attachment 114150
> View attachment 114151
> View attachment 114152


@Rob Fisher im so curious to know how much a setup like this would cost,in rands?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Slick said:


> @Rob Fisher im so curious to know how much a setup like this would cost,in rands?



Around the Ten Grand mark including the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Slick (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Around the Ten Grand mark including the tank.


Thank you,the next time my wife says im overdoing it with vape stuff I will surely show her this message

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Shatter (22/11/17)

Wow, that Dendro Mod looks very very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I guess today has been one of the best days for Vape Mail... May I present my Dendro Mod. Nice part about this mod is it handles tanks bigger than 22mm so my Vapor Giant Mini V4 now has a new home!
> View attachment 114199
> ...



Agge nee @Rob Fisher 

Just when i think i have seen beautiful mods you post this and heck it is a stunner mod. Wow. Wow. Wow. A real wish of many happy vapes on this mod for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I guess today has been one of the best days for Vape Mail... May I present my Dendro Mod. Nice part about this mod is it handles tanks bigger than 22mm so my Vapor Giant Mini V4 now has a new home!
> View attachment 114199
> ...


I really like this, it's unusual 

When are you getting a Gepetto Rob?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I really like this, it's unusual
> 
> When are you getting a Gepetto Rob?



I saw a blue Gepetto today and I would love one just like it... but no plans right now... I need to slow down a little Buzz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I saw a blue Gepetto today and I would love one just like it... but no plans right now... I need to slow down a little Buzz.


Some of those Gepettos are flippen amazing, that stuff is art! 

Slow down? Somehow I don't believe you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

This is the last of my vape mail for this year! These are some special treats - I hope!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (24/11/17)

and here they are Wooooot 
Thanks to @Sash for the Competition 





www.majesticvaporco.com

ps:- like the first Warning on the Side 
Nice bottles, something different for a change 
once again 
Thank You Very Much

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## TheV (24/11/17)

Some Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Wire

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (24/11/17)

TheV said:


> Some Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Wire



You sure you have enough ther mate? I mean, I don't want you to run out or anything...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Pixstar (24/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Code Red status averted... XXX had reached defcon 3 because there was only about 150ml left in the cave... but we can all relax now because fresh XXX just arrived from @Oupa!
> View attachment 114139


 You have to be the best example worldwide that proves vaping does not damage your health

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (24/11/17)

zadiac said:


> You sure you have enough ther mate? I mean, I don't want you to run out or anything...


It is a group order so most of it will be handed out to friends. Only keeping a couple of spools for myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (24/11/17)

TheV said:


> It is a group order so most of it will be handed out to friends. Only keeping a couple of spools for myself



Haha.......ok. Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (24/11/17)

Vorbfish Squonker !!!

So small.......

6 Weeks to get here with Royal Mail......

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (24/11/17)

SVA Punto.0 V2

New Bomber Pro Custom Mosfet !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja (24/11/17)

Black Friday Vape mail courtesy of Blck vapour and Flavour World ... Thank you @Richio for the amazing service and quick delivery... I never expected everything to arrive today already!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Slick (24/11/17)

Thank you @Sash for the prize,delivery on time..I just love these bottles! I diy most of the time so this is a treat for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

Tanja said:


> Black Friday Vape mail courtesy of Blck vapour and Flavour World ... Thank you @Richio for the amazing service and quick delivery... I never expected everything to arrive today already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! How on earth could they deliver so quickly? Do you stay near them? I was actually wondering if courier companies are going to have additional staff in order to cope with the Black Friday deliveries. I'm sure they did!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (24/11/17)

Hooked said:


> Wow! How on earth could they deliver so quickly? Do you stay near them? I was actually wondering if courier companies are going to have additional staff in order to cope with the Black Friday deliveries. I'm sure they did!


We are all in the jhb area... so I guess that makes it a bit easier... up to now I've always had same day delivery from both... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

Super vape mail over the past day, cant believe all the great stuff that has come in

That Vorbfish looks intriguing @SAVapeGear ! Wish you well. Nice box too

@Willyza and @Slick, when you get a chance, please can you let us know what your thoughts are on the Majestic Vapor Co juices and which ones you liked the most. Am interested to hear. I will go create a juice review thread now for it if there isnt one already

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

@Stosta you have obviously been well-trained by your wife, because it's highly unusual for a man to distinguish between pink and salmon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

My slim pickings this week. Ok, not that slim it included 5L of VG/PG as well but that is boring to take a pic of.
These juices from Flavour World SA to work on some new mixes suggested in the "Best DIY juice of 2017" thread. Banana Moon Pie and Creme de Orange in particular as well as an ongoing and particularly frustrating creation of my own.


@Hooked, I confirmed payment yesterday morning and received the goods this morning via The Courier Guy which I am pretty happy with as this stuff comes from Jo'burg. If they can do that then inter city same day should be totally within their capability as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Around the Ten Grand mark including the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

Amir said:


> Collaboration between Sirs and Noonclouds combining to throw me a fun week to come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Amir A vape pipe?? I didn't even know you can get something like that! Looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/11/17)

So @Frostbite has been my dotmod supplier since I first discovered dotmod and today I had the pleasure of going to the store to pick this awesome setup up

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Sash (24/11/17)

Willyza said:


> and here they are Wooooot
> Thanks to @Sash for the Competition
> 
> 
> ...



Hey @Willyza 
glad you got em. The first warning is true! 
I hope you enjoy em and when you're ready please be so kind to leave a review whether its good or bad in our subform here. Good or bad we appreciate honest feedback. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> So @Frostbite has been my dotmod supplier since I first discovered dotmod and today I had the pleasure of going to the store to pick this awesome setup up
> 
> View attachment 114387



Gorgeous @incredible_hullk !
Is that the 22mm Petri RDA on top?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (24/11/17)

Slick said:


> Thank you @Sash for the prize,delivery on time..I just love these bottles! I diy most of the time so this is a treat for me
> View attachment 114381



Hey @Slick !
I am glad you received yours too! Also when you get a chance please be so kind to review our liquids here.
We appreciate all feedback, Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/11/17)

Silver said:


> Gorgeous @incredible_hullk !
> Is that the 22mm Petri RDA on top?


Thx @Silver no it’s the 24 rda sqounk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> My slim pickings this week. Ok, not that slim it included 5L of VG/PG as well but that is boring to take a pic of.
> These juices from Flavour World SA to work on some new mixes suggested in the "Best DIY juice of 2017" thread. Banana Moon Pie and Creme de Orange in particular as well as an ongoing and particularly frustrating creation of my own.
> View attachment 114385
> 
> ...



@Raindance Sorry but I'm not sure why you're telling me this - is it perhaps regarding a thread a while back about couriers? I just post and most of the time I don't remember who I'm replying to, but don't be offended. Today at the local Spar (our one and only supermarket) a chap standing next to me smiled and asked me how I am. I replied, "I'm sorry ... your face looks vaguely familiar but I don't know who you are." "I'm your neighbour" he replied. Oops!!

I've had a few deliveries from Courier Guy without any problems - my only beef is that I've never been able to TRACK the parcel, which I rather like doing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Silver no it’s the 24 rda sqounk



Oh wow
Dotmod squonker!
I only have one dotmod product - the 22mm rda - in blue 
And i love it
I am keen to explore more in the dotmod range. Please let us know how you like this setup once youve had some time with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance Sorry but I'm not sure why you're telling me this - is it perhaps regarding a thread a while back about couriers? I just post and most of the time I don't remember who I'm replying to, but don't be offended. Today at the local Spar (our one and only supermarket) a chap standing next to me smiled and asked me how I am. I replied, "I'm sorry ... your face looks vaguely familiar but I don't know who you are." "I'm your neighbour" he replied. Oops!!
> 
> I've had a few deliveries from Courier Guy without any problems - my only beef is that I've never been able to TRACK the parcel, which I rather like doing!



Lol @Hooked
That story was funny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/11/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow
> Dotmod squonker!
> I only have one dotmod product - the 22mm rda - in blue
> And i love it
> I am keen to explore more in the dotmod range. Please let us know how you like this setup once youve had some time with it



Will do @Silver i literally have all dotmod 22 and 24 rta 22 rda 75w mood 22 and 24 mechs and now the bf mech ... first thoughts it is fantastic , hits hard with the option of 20700 bat and the button is super firm. Comes with square silicone bottle but only 1 which is abit of a con

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Will do @Silver i literally have all dotmod 22 and 24 rta 22 rda 75w mood 22 and 24 mechs and now the bf mech ... first thoughts it is fantastic , hits hard with the option of 20700 bat and the button is super firm. Comes with square silicone bottle but only 1 which is abit of a con



I know you have lots of dotmod
I think it was some of your earlier pics you posted that helped nudge me over to get the blue rda 
Thanks for the feedback
Its a lovely setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance Sorry but I'm not sure why you're telling me this - is it perhaps regarding a thread a while back about couriers? I just post and most of the time I don't remember who I'm replying to, but don't be offended. Today at the local Spar (our one and only supermarket) a chap standing next to me smiled and asked me how I am. I replied, "I'm sorry ... your face looks vaguely familiar but I don't know who you are." "I'm your neighbour" he replied. Oops!!
> 
> I've had a few deliveries from Courier Guy without any problems - my only beef is that I've never been able to TRACK the parcel, which I rather like doing!


No Problem, It was in response to your comment on I think Tanya's post above. On TGC's site they have a tab to enter their T&T function. Within that you also have to option to be emailed progress reports. I select to be updated on all events and receive emails like clockwork. Works a charm!




Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar (24/11/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> So @Frostbite has been my dotmod supplier since I first discovered dotmod and today I had the pleasure of going to the store to pick this awesome setup up
> 
> View attachment 114387


Lovely squonker! Is it a pure mechanical mod or does it have some form of protection? There's very little info on them out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/11/17)

Pixstar said:


> Lovely squonker! Is it a pure mechanical mod or does it have some form of protection? There's very little info on them out there.


Pure mech @Pixstar

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (25/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Amir A vape pipe?? I didn't even know you can get something like that! Looks great!



Kamrytech pipe from Noonclouds and RTA is a siren V2 from sir Vape. It’s a MTL throat hit monster of a Vape session so 2mls lasts about 2 days on a .35 ohm coil. It’s too intense to have a Vape session on it so just the occasional toot to curb the cravings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## sneakydino (25/11/17)

From my visit to Sirvape in the rain yesterday

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Aasif cape vape (25/11/17)

Vape Mail on a Saturday morning!! 

Was only expecting this sometime next week as Valley Vapour explicitly states on their website “deliveries does not take place on weekends or public Holidays” 
Maybe it has something to do with a special black Friday arrangement, I’m certainly pleased with it . 







I tried DIY about a year ago and it wasn’t for me but after I bought the VT inbox from @KZOR about a month ago he allowed me to try some of his lemon & lime shake and now I just keep craving that juice again. Valley Vapour had an awesome sale yesterday and I couldn’t pass it up so I took the plunge and ordered the concentrates for Kzor’s lime shake recipe. 

Have another order on its way from BLCKvapour to make Kzor’s Pecan pie recipe but that will probably only arrive next week Tue-Wed. 

Enjoy the weekend everyone!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## shaun2707 (25/11/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Vape Mail on a Saturday morning!!
> 
> Was only expecting this sometime next week as Valley Vapour explicitly states on their website “deliveries does not take place on weekends or public Holidays”
> Maybe it has something to do with a special black Friday arrangement, I’m certainly pleased with it .
> ...




Nice one bud!! 

What a coincidence because I also want to get into the DIY scene so I placed my order yesterday as well. The first recipie I’m making is @KZOR lime milkshake. Haven’t even tried it but the thought of it made me lus!! 

Enjoy!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (25/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Nice one bud!!
> 
> What a coincidence because I also want to get into the DIY scene so I placed my order yesterday as well. The first recipie I’m making is @KZOR lime milkshake. Haven’t even tried it but the thought of it made me lus!!
> 
> ...



Great minds I guess.. haha! His lime milkshake is really good, when I bought the Inbox from him he filled the bottle with it and whilst driving home I nearly finished it . It’s not too sweet nor sour it’s really well balanced so I can’t wait to mix it, I just hope it comes out the same as his.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft (25/11/17)

Some black Friday vape mail

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (25/11/17)

Thank you @Amir for the vape mail it was awsome meeting you and testing that rsq and the siren with that 18mg top notch.
Thank you for the goods it's really appreciated and the roomers are true when buying goods from @Amir you receive them in better condition than new. Thank you for the coil can't wait to put it in.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (25/11/17)

Next up vape mail from my friend @Cor awsome seeing you again and thanks for the goods:


@Constantbester thank you for the clean with your ultrasonic cleaner. Wish I could have met you today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (25/11/17)

Some diy goods thanks @Cor for the pickup:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (25/11/17)

Friep said:


> Next up vape mail from my friend @Cor awsome seeing you again and thanks for the goods:
> View attachment 114443
> 
> @Constantbester thank you for the clean with your ultrasonic cleaner. Wish I could have met you today.


Plesier @Friep would have loved to meet you as well. But next time we will for sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (25/11/17)

And finally I too can live the Reo dream thanks to @E.T. and thanks to @antonherbst for putting as in contact.




Nice bag of extras and two extra panels and an extra button￼


And also my new and much used ultrasonic cleaner thanks to @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 12


----------



## Andre (26/11/17)

Constantbester said:


> And finally I too can live the Reo dream thanks to @E.T. and thanks to @antonherbst for putting as in contact.
> View attachment 114455
> 
> View attachment 114456
> ...


Awesome! Enjoy! And most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (26/11/17)

Constantbester said:


> And finally I too can live the Reo dream thanks to @E.T. and thanks to @antonherbst for putting as in contact.
> View attachment 114455
> 
> View attachment 114456
> ...


Awesome @Constantbester, I wish you a satisfying vape with every puff!

When you are ready to upgrade the ultrasonic let me know so I can give you some guidance. I had the coil master but I found it too small and the 3 minute runtime is lacking. 
Still a good choice though for cleaning more efficiently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

BQ Pod System to test!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Vape King Stab Wood Squonker! After having had enough of 3D printed stuff this caught my eye at Vape King... will test this week... but on the face of it it looks brilliant!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/17)

Coil Mail Baby!

Special Coils from one of the best coil builders in the USA! Can't wait to try these!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> BQ Pod System to test!
> View attachment 114499


Nice one Rob. Did you get the charging station with it?
I just wish the pods were more cost effective, $20 for 3...each pod has 1,5ml. Eish...pity.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/17)

Pixstar said:


> Nice one Rob. Did you get the charging station with it?
> I just wish the pods were more cost effective, $20 for 3...each pod has 1,5ml. Eish...pity.
> View attachment 114508



Not sure @Pixstar! Haven't opened the package yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bizkuit (26/11/17)

Raindance said:


> My slim pickings this week. Ok, not that slim it included 5L of VG/PG as well but that is boring to take a pic of.
> These juices from Flavour World SA to work on some new mixes suggested in the "Best DIY juice of 2017" thread. Banana Moon Pie and Creme de Orange in particular as well as an ongoing and particularly frustrating creation of my own.
> View attachment 114385
> 
> ...


G'damn that's a boat load of dragon fruit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (26/11/17)

Bizkuit said:


> G'damn that's a boat load of dragon fruit



Like Walker, Texas Ranger, I do not mix juice diluted with VG and PG, I gooi straight concentrates 50/50 with 100 percent nic, then vape it Direct Lung at 1500W using a spiral coil heater as my custom AIO device.

Have to do something to make up for driving a Jimny...

DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME KIDS, I am a trained professional with years of experience in talking BS.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

Another mod from Helsinki, Finland... this time from Kult Creations. The modder is one of three in the same workshop (same workshop that Joni Ruottinen who makes the CLZ Range is in)... And the modder is also a Joni... Joni Svard.

Here is the Brutale Mod!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (26/11/17)

Wow @Rob Fisher !
Awesome awesome vaoe mail
Keen to hear more about those coils you got and this Brutale

Glad to see you back safe and as always, its so great to see you again!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (26/11/17)

Home Safe - Awesome @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby!

I couldn't resist the beautiful Hussar Black and Gold RTA! Baby Choo approves as well!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (27/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Coil Mail Baby!
> 
> Special Coils from one of the best coil builders in the USA! Can't wait to try these!
> View attachment 114504
> View attachment 114505


Clean builds is insanely good stuff  

Sent from my SM-N950FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (27/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Another mod from Helsinki, Finland... this time from Kult Creations. The modder is one of three in the same workshop (same workshop that Joni Ruottinen who makes the CLZ Range is in)... And the modder is also a Joni... Joni Svard.
> 
> ...


That is not a mod, that's a masterpiece  

Sent from my SM-N950FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (27/11/17)

Thanks to the following people for my pickups. 

@Rob Fisher 
@TheV 
@Tanja 
@smilelykumeenit 
The vendors at the vape meet

These toys are going to keep me busy for awile.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 114567
> 
> Thanks to the following people for my pickups.
> 
> ...


Quite the haul you got there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (27/11/17)

TheV said:


> Quite the haul you got there!



Yes it is it is surely going to keep me busy for awhile. And juice i am sorted for a awhile now.  Like that is ever possible.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> I couldn't resist the beautiful Hussar Black and Gold RTA! Baby Choo approves as well!
> View attachment 114543
> ...


That is a beautiful looking tank Rob!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

Thanks @Richio ... I might have gone a "bit" overboard here

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful panels made in France and bought from a mate in Italy... he is actually an old mate from REO days!

Chicken Dinner! DHL from Italy... no Vat or duty! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## RobMcMaster (27/11/17)

Some interesting new vape mail to try out

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (27/11/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Richio ... I might have gone a "bit" overboard here


Bit should be replaced with lot. Then it makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (27/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful panels made in France and bought from a mate in Italy... he is actually an old mate from REO days!
> 
> Chicken Dinner! DHL from Italy... no Vat or duty! Boom!
> View attachment 114606
> ...



First and last set of panels is beautifull

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (27/11/17)

Some quick pick up mail from the Vapour Mountain crew...XXX restock and some VM4!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SEAN P (27/11/17)

A little different vape mail pick for today. 3rd load of Black Friday vape mail on route to delivery.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel (27/11/17)

bit late to the party , my first "plastic" mod  .... think I'll call her "Molly" ....

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## StaticX (27/11/17)

Vapemail

My first ever Vape arrived this morning.

Vaporesso Revenger-X kit Blue
Vape Wild Flavour
LG Brown batteries

Awesome and quick service by Vape King





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## AndreP80 (27/11/17)

Vape mail and Black Friday haul is complete...time to sir mixalot
Thanks to @Sir Vape @ecig inn and @Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## wikus (27/11/17)

Thanks to j&j emporium .Great service and fast delivery as always.

Edit: not sure why the photo is upside down..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (27/11/17)

Awsome service from @Richio thanks man. 
Luckily I feel better after @TheV's order.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

Friep said:


> View attachment 114678
> 
> Awsome service from @Richio thanks man.
> Luckily I feel better after @TheV's order.


Nice one @Friep ... keen to see what you what you make with your haul 

I'm scouting around for things to do with all the weird and wonderful concentrates I have now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (27/11/17)

SEAN P said:


> A little different vape mail pick for today. 3rd load of Black Friday vape mail on route to delivery.
> View attachment 114648


Mine would have been in there if not for bloody Pay Fast, and numerous unanswered e-mails AND re-sending of POPs to both VC AND Pay Fast...
@SEAN P, @KieranD - please help? I know it must be hectic, but Hubby is stomping around, hissing and spitting, thinking his shopping is AWOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

SEAN P said:


> A little different vape mail pick for today. 3rd load of Black Friday vape mail on route to delivery.
> View attachment 114648


I'll take the golf clubs please

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (27/11/17)

TheV said:


> Nice one @Friep ... keen to see what you what you make with your haul
> 
> I'm scouting around for things to do with all the weird and wonderful concentrates I have now


Hehe let me know what you find alot of stuff I have no idea what I am going to do with like cloves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keanan23 (27/11/17)

My very first vape mail.

Concentrates are:

TFA strawberry 

TFA strawberry Ripe

TFA marshmallow

FA fuji Apple 

CAP vanilla bean ice cream 

CAP sweet strawberry 

CAP vanilla custard v1







Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

Keanan23 said:


> My very first vape mail.
> 
> Concentrates are:
> 
> ...


Winner Winner Mixing Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (27/11/17)

Friep said:


> Hehe let me know what you find alot of stuff I have no idea what I am going to do with like cloves


I wanna try the following 2 recipes for the Clove (TFA):
Cloven Apple (might drop the Clove percentage here to start, it smells strong!)
Sweet Strawberry Clove

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (28/11/17)

Friep said:


> Hehe let me know what you find alot of stuff I have no idea what I am going to do with like cloves



First thing I thought of was Spiced Chai? 
I don’t have a recipe and I know pretty much nothing about DIY but I know that cloves are used in some spiced chai, so if you’re a fan of that and you can find or create a recipe then you should be sorted haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SEAN P (28/11/17)

Caramia said:


> Mine would have been in there if not for bloody Pay Fast, and numerous unanswered e-mails AND re-sending of POPs to both VC AND Pay Fast...
> @SEAN P, @KieranD - please help? I know it must be hectic, but Hubby is stomping around, hissing and spitting, thinking his shopping is AWOL


Sorry about that. Things have been hectic. We are dealing with about 10 phone calls every 5 to 10 min regarding online orders. Please pm me your order number and i will see what i can do for you to get your order out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (28/11/17)

Vape maaaaiiil baby!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

Adephi said:


> Vape maaaaiiil baby!!
> 
> View attachment 114710
> View attachment 114711


Enjoy the BB bud!
Many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

How long before we get fined again?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> Enjoy the BB bud!
> Many happy vapes


Thanks.

Been practicing my coils. Think I got right. But now im getting a choking metallic taste. Going to go to a vendor to build me some coils. 

Appart from that I'm really loving this toy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> How long before we get fined again?


I think it was 30 minutes? So you have till 11h06!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> How long before we get fined again?


I'm sure I saw those in the guys' bakkie when he was here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

Adephi said:


> I'm sure I saw those in the guys' bakkie when he was here.


Thanks for not stealing my stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> How long before we get fined again?


you are gonna run out of space in you vape cupboard

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> How long before we get fined again?



Cause its you, a fine is due now. @Silver lets get the fine sorted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I think it was 30 minutes? So you have till 11h06!


Who am I kidding... I can't wait that long! 






Thanks to @Rooigevaar for the Gringo... and the surprise Trash Panda juice to try out  Very much appreciated! (@RenaldoRheeder, you also got some Racc City Masked Bandit 5mg!)
Thanks to @Sir Vape for the RSQ and Solo clone with some Royal Wick to try out 
Thanks to @Oupa for the concentrate restock!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> Who am I kidding... I can't wait that long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lekker haul there buddy
Squonk life makes a return

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Lekker haul there buddy
> Squonk life makes a return


Thanks bud! Looking forward to giving it another go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> Who am I kidding... I can't wait that long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent pick-up there @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> Who am I kidding... I can't wait that long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @TheV, and thanks for the bonus @Rooigevaar - I will proudly carry your flag in Nigeria 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> Who am I kidding... I can't wait that long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many happy vapes on the RSQ @TheV 

That is awesome mail to you and @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Many happy vapes on the RSQ @TheV
> 
> That is awesome mail to you and @RenaldoRheeder


Thanks Anton. Unfortunately I have some damage on the RSQ straight out of the box:




Some nicks around the 510 and chips on the door.
I've just put it back in its box for now. Will see what @Sir Vape says on the RSQ thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks Anton. Unfortunately I have some damage on the RSQ straight out of the box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agge no man. Not a good start to the second try at sqounking. Get yourself a reo. They are made to out live us after the zombie apocalypse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/17)

Some Black Friday vape mail from @Throat Punch (Right) and some inner circle love from the @TheV (Left) that man just loves to mix juice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Caramia (28/11/17)

SEAN P said:


> Sorry about that. Things have been hectic. We are dealing with about 10 phone calls every 5 to 10 min regarding online orders. Please pm me your order number and i will see what i can do for you to get your order out.


Thanx @SEAN P - I have sent you a Proof of Payment as well via pm.
I hope something can be sorted, as it seems Pay Fast has not yet processed the payment, although it has been debited from my bank account on Saturday already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Some Black Friday vape mail from @Throat Punch (Right) and some inner circle love from the @TheV (Left) that man just loves to mix juice
> 
> View attachment 114733


I felt sorry for you because all you have to vape is Calamity Jane ... all the damn time! 

I joke  Enjoy the juice buddy! Just gooi poison to taste...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/17)

TheV said:


> I felt sorry for you because all you have to vape is Calamity Jane ... all the damn time!
> 
> I joke  Enjoy the juice buddy! Just gooi poison to taste...


you know me, lazy lazy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moosa86 (28/11/17)

Vape pickup from the new Weiner Vape Store. @Rooigevaar. Cool set up, friendly service and just a chilled vibe. Testers on hand to help decide. And best off all is the opening week specials. 


P.S. Teenage Dirtbag is amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707 (28/11/17)

So this is probably getting well repetitive now but anyhow... received a little vape mail earlier from the guys at BLCK Vapour as well as a scale that was made available to buy from the bearded Nigerian. 

Let the mixing begin!! Thanks @Richio for the excellent service - placed an order on Friday and Monday and received all of it today. Thanks @RenaldoRheeder for helping me out as well!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (28/11/17)

Black Bankruptcy vape mail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> So this is probably getting well repetitive now but anyhow... received a little vape mail earlier from the guys at BLCK Vapour as well as a scale that was made available to buy from the bearded Nigerian.
> 
> Let the mixing begin!! Thanks @Richio for the excellent service - placed an order on Friday and Monday and received all of it today. Thanks @RenaldoRheeder for helping me out as well!!
> 
> ...



@shaun2707 - it is only a pleasure mate - us Africans look after each other . Looking forward to taste some of your creations in January. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

So even though I didn't get to make the meet this last weekend, I still got some goodies!




Going to clean up at lunch and try the Rum and Raisin first!

Thanks to @ivc_mixer and @Rob Fisher for arranging, you guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks to @ivc_mixer and @Rob Fisher for arranging, you guys rock!!!



Only a pleasure @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I won this BSB Squonker in a lucky X1 draw on a local SA Squonkers group on FB! Boom!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

Balance of Black Friday purchase





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Balance of Black Friday purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi @BioHAZarD at the risk of this being a dumb question, is this e-liquid in an aerosol can ? i just cant wrap my head around how this would work ...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz (29/11/17)

vicTor said:


> hi @BioHAZarD at the risk of this being a dumb question, is this e-liquid in an aerosol can ? i just cant wrap my head around how this would work ...lol


There’s a 100ml chubby bottle inside the can

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

vicTor said:


> hi @BioHAZarD at the risk of this being a dumb question, is this e-liquid in an aerosol can ? i just cant wrap my head around how this would work ...lol


Haha
Empty aerosol can that can be dismantled with a normal e-liquid container inside. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha
> Empty aerosol can that can be dismantled with a normal e-liquid container inside.
> 
> Sent from the abyss




very clever !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

vicTor said:


> very clever !


yeah it could be quite messy if you had to spray the juice through the little nozzle

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> yeah it could be quite messy if you had to spray the juice through the little nozzle



But for a trained mess cleaner like you that would be easy.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> But for a trained mess cleaner like you that would be easy.


the mess I clean you want to throw away. spilling the liquid is costly

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> the mess I clean you want to throw away. spilling the liquid is costly



Stil a trained professional skill needed to handle both situations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Balance of Black Friday purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grape Vape is by **FAR** the best

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

vicTor said:


> hi @BioHAZarD at the risk of this being a dumb question, is this e-liquid in an aerosol can ? i just cant wrap my head around how this would work ...lol



I had the same question on saturday at the vape meet. The top pops of to reveal a compartment with the 120ml juice and 2 vape bands in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (29/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I had the same question on saturday at the vape meet. The top pops of to reveal a compartment with the 120ml juice and 2 vape bands in.




thanks @antonherbst glad it wasnt only me ....lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I won this BSB Squonker in a lucky X1 draw on a local SA Squonkers group on FB! Boom!
> View attachment 114804
> View attachment 114805
> View attachment 114806


Oh wow!!!! It's a bad-ass predator!

I suspect you might be more excited about the beautiful box it came in though!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Oh wow!!!! It's a bad-ass predator!
> 
> I suspect you might be more excited about the beautiful box it came in though!



You know me so well @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I had the same question on saturday at the vape meet. The top pops of to reveal a compartment with the 120ml juice and 2 vape bands in.


100ml with 2 vape bands and a empty unicorn bottle
so if anyone want FAR/element vape bands I have plenty

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/17)

Stosta said:


> So even though I didn't get to make the meet this last weekend, I still got some goodies!
> 
> View attachment 114789
> 
> ...



@Stosta PLEASE let us know what the R 'n R is like! I used to love R 'n R ice-cream!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I won this BSB Squonker in a lucky X1 draw on a local SA Squonkers group on FB! Boom!
> View attachment 114804
> View attachment 114805
> View attachment 114806



Congrats @Rob Fisher !!! You must be thrilled!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> 100ml with 2 vape bands and a empty unicorn bottle
> so if anyone want FAR/element vape bands I have plenty


Postage would kill the worth ti me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Postage would kill the worth ti me.


when I send something to @TheV again I will include a couple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> when I send something to @TheV again I will include a couple.


Thanks @BioHAZarD 
Awesome to have connections(amazing friends @TheV ) and you Bio

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta PLEASE let us know what the R 'n R is like! I used to love R 'n R ice-cream!


I will do don't worry!
So far very good, it is so close to rum & raisin ice cream it's remarkable!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/11/17)

Stosta said:


> So far very good, it is so close to rum & raisin ice cream it's remarkable!



Thank you for the kind words sir. Quite excited for you to try the Cream Soda Float (a.k.a. Floatin' Soda) as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr_Puffs (30/11/17)

Thank you Mr Dunkley (@Reapanear ) for letting this great mod go. Really enjoying it. And for being so kind to send me some samples from The Lung Brewery. Really lekker juices!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (30/11/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Thank you Mr Dunkley (@Reapanear ) for letting this great mod go. Really enjoying it. And for being so kind to send me some samples from The Lung Brewery. Really lekker juices!
> 
> View attachment 114899



Amazing mod you own now. I am green with envy. Many happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (30/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Amazing mod you own now. I am green with envy. Many happy vapes on it.


Thanks a lot Bud. I have to say this mod is where elegance meets functionality.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shifty (30/11/17)

It has finally arrived need to get ready for work now so wont have time to wick and take with me. My first order from gearbest and probably my last

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed (30/11/17)

Finally! Thanks @Throat Punch for the free atty stand.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Raindance (30/11/17)

Vape pickup from Cape Town International Airport. Imported all the way from Nigeria, thanks @RenaldoRheeder, great meeting in person and hoping to do so again soon.


Got back to work, inserted the rda pin, coiled and wicked. I do not have much Rda experience but this is awesome!

Regards

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dexter305 (30/11/17)

Finally got it, and I must say....she is breath-taking. I took some pics to show you guys but believe me when I tell you, the photos doesn't do it justice. My first mod was a black Minikin V2 and I loved the shape of it and the smooth (but quick) power delivery. I've had my eye on a Kodama for a while now, but it just never worked out....and finally decided to get myself an early Christmas present.  Ok, I'll shut-up now and let the mod do the talking!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 15


----------



## vicTor (30/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Finally got it, and I must say....she is breath-taking. I took some pics to show you guys but believe me when I tell you, the photos doesn't do it justice. My first mod was a black Minikin V2 and I loved the shape of it and the smooth (but quick) power delivery. I've had my eye on a Kodama for a while now, but it just never worked out....and finally decided to get myself an early Christmas present.  Ok, I'll shut-up now and let the mod do the talking!
> 
> View attachment 114916
> 
> ...




wow ! very nice ! @Dexter305

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (30/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Finally got it, and I must say....she is breath-taking. I took some pics to show you guys but believe me when I tell you, the photos doesn't do it justice. My first mod was a black Minikin V2 and I loved the shape of it and the smooth (but quick) power delivery. I've had my eye on a Kodama for a while now, but it just never worked out....and finally decided to get myself an early Christmas present.  Ok, I'll shut-up now and let the mod do the talking!
> 
> View attachment 114916
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Dexter305! She is a beauty

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dexter305 (30/11/17)

TheV said:


> Congratulations @Dexter305! She is a beauty


Thanks bud, so far she is earning her keep!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (30/11/17)

Some actual Vapemail from @Sir Vape. RSQ squonk mod, SXK insider for the blue BB and some Koolada because I am almost out and it got me free shipping.


Combined the RSQ with the VV Pulse posted earlier and so starts a new chapter in my vape journey. The Pulse may be secondhand but its condition is perfect, good as new.


XXX in a dripper packs one hell of a punch!

Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/11/17)

I'm back in SA






















Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm back in SA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (30/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm back in SA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man does not screw around when it comes to vape mail!   

Oh and your 30 minutes are up ... fine, sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaun2707 (30/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm back in SA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaping St Nick made a turn past PE i see.... enjoy Mr Rheeder!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/17)

TheV said:


> This man does not screw around when it comes to vape mail!
> 
> Oh and your 30 minutes are up ... fine, sorry


So many unopened vapemails, so many fines

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Vape pickup from Cape Town International Airport. Imported all the way from Nigeria, thanks @RenaldoRheeder, great meeting in person and hoping to do so again soon.
> View attachment 114914
> 
> Got back to work, inserted the rda pin, coiled and wicked. I do not have much Rda experience but this is awesome!
> ...



Great to have met you @Raindance. We will do again after the 8th of January when I'm back in CT. Enjoy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/11/17)

TheV said:


> This man does not screw around when it comes to vape mail!
> 
> Oh and your 30 minutes are up ... fine, sorry



Hahaha @TheV - I have family that love and missed me  after flying around Africa for more than a day, I'm finished, klaar, kapot, etc. I briefly opened everything to remind myself what I ordered. But now I think I must wash the trip of me and probably get some rest. 

Good night 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/11/17)

Just for versagtende omstandighede 











Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## TheV (30/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hahaha @TheV - I have family that love and missed me  after flying around Africa for more than a day, I'm finished, klaar, kapot, etc. I briefly opened everything to remind myself what I ordered. But now I think I must wash the trip of me and probably get some rest.
> 
> Good night
> 
> ...


We will excuse you only this once ... what a sob story though 

Haha, glad you made it to your destination safely and glad to see the BBs all up and running.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Just for versagtende omstandighede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vape mail of epic proportions!!

Welcome back

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (30/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hahaha @TheV - I have family that love and missed me  after flying around Africa for more than a day, I'm finished, klaar, kapot, etc. I briefly opened everything to remind myself what I ordered. But now I think I must wash the trip of me and probably get some rest.
> 
> Good night
> 
> ...


Had the priveledge of meeting these BB’s today, what beautiful mods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (30/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Had the priveledge of meeting these BB’s today, what beautiful mods


It was my first time getting close to a real BB. Now the seeds of desire are starting to sprout. I need counseling...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/11/17)

Raindance said:


> It was my first time getting close to a real BB. Now the seeds of desire are starting to sprout. I need counseling...
> 
> Regards



@Raindance - let's book a session for you after 8 January next year - I think I can help 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

Let me introduce you to the new family members that joined with yesterday's vape mail







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Stosta (1/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let me introduce you to the new family members that joined with yesterday's vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! You are fast becoming the man to envy in this thread @RenaldoRheeder !!! So many new toys, such little time!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (1/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let me introduce you to the new family members that joined with yesterday's vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bud! Those are some seriously nice toys there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Wow!!! You are fast becoming the man to envy in this thread @RenaldoRheeder !!! So many new toys, such little time!!



@Stosa -  it only looks like that because I have to collect in bulk twice a year, but I must say - I am starting to find my sweet spot now with mods. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (1/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let me introduce you to the new family members that joined with yesterday's vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice @RenaldoRheeder!! Enjoy the testing on all the new toys!! Like the look of that Therion BF- keen to hear on what you think of it. Had my eye on it as well as I’m really enjoying the squonk life now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (1/12/17)

Thanks for the atty stand @RenaldoRheeder!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antonherbst (1/12/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the atty stand @RenaldoRheeder!



Something tells me you are going to expand on your atty collection?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (1/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let me introduce you to the new family members that joined with yesterday's vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see how many stinkies you convert on this holiday @RenaldoRheeder 

That is an awesome collection of mods and glad to see you could get the bb out of @TheV posesion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the atty stand @RenaldoRheeder!



Thats great @TheV
I recall seeing this atty stand somewhere on the forum before
Do you know where one can get it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (1/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Something tells me you are going to expand on your atty collection?


After a 10 week wait who knows... I may or may not have new attys inbound

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (1/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thats great @TheV
> I recall seeing this atty stand somewhere on the forum before
> Do you know where one can get it?


Its especially great for having a place for the tools on the desk. I really dislike the strap in the v3 Coil Master case.
Unfortunately I have no idea where to get these. @RenaldoRheeder should be able to give us some info?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/12/17)

TheV said:


> After a 10 week wait who knows... I may or may not have new attys inbound



The withdrawal must be killing you. I knew youd not be able to go so long without testing the new equipment on the market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the atty stand @RenaldoRheeder!



Pleasure mate - a small token of appreciation 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Lets see how many stinkies you convert on this holiday @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> That is an awesome collection of mods and glad to see you could get the bb out of @TheV posesion.



@antonherbst - those ones are Dad's - not negotiable - I have already put my foot down and drawn the line 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thats great @TheV
> I recall seeing this atty stand somewhere on the forum before
> Do you know where one can get it?



@Silver - PM me, I have yours 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (1/12/17)

Thanks @BioHAZarD for the beautiful new home for my Skyline ... The Epetite is just ADORABLE

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @BioHAZarD for the beautiful new home for my Skyline ... The Epetite is just ADORABLE


Njoy buddy
Glad she got a good home 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (1/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - PM me, I have yours
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Howzit @RenaldoRheeder 
Please let me know where I could get one of those stands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Howzit @RenaldoRheeder
> Please let me know where I could get one of those stands



@Nadim_Paruk - I brought some in from Gearbest a while ago. My last one is unfortunately going to @Silver 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (1/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Nadim_Paruk - I brought some in from Gearbest a while ago. My last one is unfortunately going to @Silver
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


No problem @RenaldoRheeder ...Thanks for the response

My wife's cousin is studying in China..Will see if I can get her to bring me some goodies when she returns

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (1/12/17)



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst (1/12/17)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 114952



Do tel me more. It looks like a small battery mod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (1/12/17)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 114952



That looks nice Meneer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (1/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Do tel me more. It looks like a small battery mod?



While most of you decided to spend money on another single battery squonker (RSQ) I was lying and waiting for this guy to hit our shores. Dual parallel gemmy for superior battery life.
It is the Armour Squonker kit by DOVPO. Smaller than the Gbox and made from anodized aluminium. It is not regulated but has a board in it for circuit, overheating and low battery protection.
Will do review and upload to youtube later today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (1/12/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> No problem @RenaldoRheeder ...Thanks for the response
> 
> My wife's cousin is studying in China..Will see if I can get her to bring me some goodies when she returns


With free shipping!

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/multi-functional-display-stand-holder/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - PM me, I have yours
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Oh wow @RenaldoRheeder !!!
It feels like I won a competition and I can't believe it
Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Fuzz (1/12/17)

Major shout out to the Sirs for the outstanding service, along with the fantastic personal touch.

Much love ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (1/12/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks @BioHAZarD for the beautiful new home for my Skyline ... The Epetite is just ADORABLE


Ooooh, she’s a looker! Congrats bud

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks Vapemob for my 18500 batteries... charging ready for my baby mechanical on it's way from Texas!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate (1/12/17)

Ive got a mech squonker that pock marks batteries like nothing else Ive seen.Let see if this muuti will work

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (1/12/17)

Authentic BB RPG with Ti Flow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (1/12/17)

Genosmate said:


> Ive got a mech squonker that pock marks batteries like nothing else Ive seen.Let see if this muuti will work
> View attachment 115002



@Genosmate where can I purchase this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/17)

Rebel said:


> @Genosmate where can I purchase this?



Amazon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (1/12/17)

I got mine from Amazon USA. 35.08 USD inc shipping and customs etc,10 days from order date to arrive.
It works like a bomb!!
The mod I bought it for specifically marks a battery just about every time the button is pressed.I put some of this stuff on the + and - of the battery and the contact leaf and no marks at all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/12/17)

Molly V2

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/12/17)

Finally got around to unpacking my DIY vape mail & the ultrasonic cleaner 















Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Raindance (2/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Finally got around to unpacking my DIY vape mail & the ultrasonic cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how you enter the DIY juice rabbit hole at full velocity!

A friend of mine says there are two kinds of people. Those that stand in front of the gate to new experiences and never enter and those that enter without a second thought. @RenaldoRheeder is the third kind, the ones that do not even slow down to open the gate and run the gate off its hinges in passing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/12/17)

Raindance said:


> This is how you enter the DIY juice rabbit hole at full velocity!
> 
> A friend of mine says there are two kinds of people. Those that stand in front of the gate to new experiences and never enter and those that enter without a second thought. @RenaldoRheeder is the third kind, the ones that do not even slow down to open the gate and run the gate off its hinges in passing.



Hahaha @Raindance - that is so funny. Sorry I didn't see the gate - was there one? 

Just remember I don't have vape shops in Nigeria. I need to plan these things very well in advance. It worked well for my first round of DIY in October - that is why my kids are getting juice for Xmas (the 4 that vape). I have a list of recipes that are matched to the concentrates. Next time I get to topup will be around April/May next year only 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (2/12/17)

Small juice haul to get me through December.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Whats that Philippe Meringue juice @Christos ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SEAN P (2/12/17)

Silver said:


> Whats that Philippe Meringue juice @Christos ?


It is Charlies Chalk Dust Mr Meringue @Silver. Personally i think its the best lemon meringue pie out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (2/12/17)

Silver said:


> Whats that Philippe Meringue juice @Christos ?


It's a lemon meringue pie that is currently one of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/12/17)

SEAN P said:


> It is Charlies Chalk Dust Mr Meringue @Silver. Personally i think its the best lemon meringue pie out there.


Can't argue with that. 
I think it is the best out there....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (2/12/17)

Some squonk refill bottles...
Billet box for scale...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos (2/12/17)

Ps. @Silver, I've had the Mr meringue in rotation for about 2 months and it's the only juice I use daily that I'm not bored of!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Christos said:


> Ps. @Silver, I've had the Mr meringue in rotation for about 2 months and it's the only juice I use daily that I'm not bored of!



Thanks @Christos - sounds great
Not my kind of flavour profile
Always great when you find something you can vape daily that you love

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/12/17)

Great weekend - my mom discovered another parcel that was delivered for (stored in a different place). Yeah 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Great weekend - my mom discovered another parcel that was delivered for (stored in a different place). Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some more DIY concentrates, Nic & glass bottles. Catch the gates @Raindance 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/17)

Oh wow that's a first! Vape Mail on a Saturday!  Must be busy with Xmas orders!

5 packets of Royal Wick on special! And some new flavours for my Gusto!



And the full range of Majestic Vapor Juices to test!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Thats so cool @Rob Fisher 
Let us know how it goes with the Majestic Vapor Co juices
they look very nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (2/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow that's a first! Vape Mail on a Saturday!  Must be busy with Xmas orders!
> 
> 5 packets of Royal Wick on special! And some new flavours for my Gusto!
> View attachment 115105
> ...


Frost is amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow that's a first! Vape Mail on a Saturday!  Must be busy with Xmas orders!
> 
> 5 packets of Royal Wick on special! And some new flavours for my Gusto!
> View attachment 115105
> ...



@Rob Fisher What do you think of the Gusto? I've ordered a Gusto Mini - should be getting it next week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

I got vape mail yesterday but never had a chance to post. Here's my new juice stand.




In case anyone is wondering what the little red squares are on the juice bottles in front, I stuck them on to mark which juices contain nicotine. Once my stock of zero nic has been completed I'll use juices with nic only. I tried going nic-free but it doesn't work for me!

Furthermore, the reason why I write the flavour on the bottles is because they are usually printed so small that it's difficult to read, especially at night and, sometimes the flavour is printed on the bottle of the bottle.

When the cupboard doors close they're not flush, so I made a flap just to prevent light coming through on to the juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (2/12/17)

Hooked said:


> I got vape mail yesterday but never had a chance to post. Here's my new juice stand.
> View attachment 115108
> View attachment 115109
> 
> ...


@Hooked, if I ever had any doubt about you being truly hooked on vaping, that juice stash has eliminated any possible doubts.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (2/12/17)

Hi @RenaldoRheeder - and @TheV all those concentrates that you chaps have purchased - I don’t know how you are storing them but over the passed 6 to 8 months - the best success I’ve had is to store them in a fridge in small type plastic containers rather than in a cool dark cupboard. 

Just a suggestion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

Raindance said:


> @Hooked, if I ever had any doubt about you being truly hooked on vaping, that juice stash has eliminated any possible doubts.
> 
> Regards


@Raindance it's going to last me a long time - that's why I want to make sure that it's stored in a dark place. It's all for a good cause - my research into my favour profile. I record everything on a spreadsheet and once I've had a few vapes with a juice I categorise it. In future, I'll buy only my favourites. I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (2/12/17)

Christos said:


> It's a lemon meringue pie that is currently one of my favourites.
> View attachment 115088



@Christos where did you buy this. My type of flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (2/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance it's going to last me a long time - that's why I want to make sure that it's stored in a dark place. It's all for a good cause - my research into my favour profile. I record everything on a spreadsheet and once I've had a few vapes with a juice I categorise it. In future, I'll buy only my favourites. I think.


Please don't think me presumptuous but I like the way you think! You would do well venturing into DIY juice making! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Please don't think me presumptuous but I like the way you think! You would do well venturing into DIY juice making!
> 
> Regards


@Raindance Actually I am thinking about DIY, but only once about 75% of my stock has been used! I'm also keeping all the ones that I really don't like and can't vape and at some stage I'll see if I can kind of mix 'n match them, otherwise it's a huge waste of money!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher What do you think of the Gusto? I've ordered a Gusto Mini - should be getting it next week.



@Hooked I'm not a massive fan or any of the pod systems really because they are just no match for a Skyline or BB and most of them are sealed pods with juice I'm not crazy about... the Gusto is an ok system and I'm hoping that the lemonade juice may be nice... I'm persevering with these "closed systems" out of interest sake so I can recommend them to smokers and also something to use when I fly.

But the Gusto is one of the better ones and that's why I still have it and have given away or sold most of the others.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (2/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow that's a first! Vape Mail on a Saturday!  Must be busy with Xmas orders!
> 
> 5 packets of Royal Wick on special! And some new flavours for my Gusto!
> View attachment 115105
> ...


I tasted that pink lemonade today when I met with @Jengz to buy my new kit! It was incredible. Best flavour I've tasted in my short vapelife!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I'm not a massive fan or any of the pod systems really because they are just no match for a Skyline or BB and most of them are sealed pods with juice I'm not crazy about... the Gusto is an ok system and I'm hoping that the lemonade juice may be nice... I'm persevering with these "closed systems" out of interest sake so I can recommend them to smokers and also something to use when I fly.
> 
> But the Gusto is one of the better ones and that's why I still have it and have given away or sold most of the others.


@Rob Fisher I also want it for convenience - and for the high nic which I need, but only from time to time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

veecee said:


> I tasted that pink lemonade today when I met with @Jengz to buy my new kit! It was incredible. Best flavour I've tasted in my short vapelife!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk



@veecee Oh good! That's one of the flavours which I ordered!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/17)

veecee said:


> I tasted that pink lemonade today when I met with @Jengz to buy my new kit! It was incredible. Best flavour I've tasted in my short vapelife!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk



IN that case let me try it now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher I also want it for convenience - and for the high nic which I need, but only from time to time!



Then it's perfect @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (2/12/17)

Hi @veecee - and @Rob Fisher - Please can you confirm what the name of the eLiquid is on the Majestic Vapor Bottle - Thank You

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (3/12/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> @Christos where did you buy this. My type of flavor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Hooked said:


> I got vape mail yesterday but never had a chance to post. Here's my new juice stand.
> View attachment 115108
> View attachment 115109
> 
> ...



@Hooked, this is amazing and I love it!

Makes so much sense to be able to see what juices you have in the cupboard by storing them on a stand like that with levels.

Ive been looking for such a stand for quite a while and eventually decided i need to make one but just never got round to it. Where did you get yours if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Hooked, this is amazing and I love it!
> 
> Makes so much sense to be able to see what juices you have in the cupboard by storing them on a stand like that with levels.
> 
> Ive been looking for such a stand for quite a while and eventually decided i need to make one but just never got round to it. Where did you get yours if I may ask?



@Silver I had it made by a guy whose hobby is woodwork. I'd "made" such a stand myself out of various boxes stacked above each other, but I was tired of seeing a box of cling wrap when I opened the cupboard!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I had it made by a guy whose hobby is woodwork. I'd "made" such a stand myself out of various boxes stacked above each other, but I was tired of seeing a box of cling wrap when I opened the cupboard!



@Silver Best of all, I was told this afternoon that there's no charge. The stands (I had another one made for other things) are a Xmas present from the builder who's doing my renovations. (The guy who made the stands is a close friend of the builder). I'm really touched.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Best of all, I was told this afternoon that there's no charge. The stands (I had another one made for other things) are a Xmas present from the builder who's doing my renovations. (The guy who made the stands is a close friend of the builder). I'm really touched.



Thats amazing - really awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! BB Panels! Yeah!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Scouse45 (4/12/17)

My unicorn mod I’ve had it all bud never picked up one of these. Amazing this think. Can’t thank my good mate @Lee enough

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz (4/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> My unicorn mod I’ve had it all bud never picked up one of these. Amazing this think. Can’t thank my good mate @Lee enough
> View attachment 115307


For me, the best mod I’ve ever owned

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (4/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! BB Panels! Yeah!
> View attachment 115217
> View attachment 115218
> View attachment 115219


Those first wooden ones are awesome

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (4/12/17)

Jengz said:


> For me, the best mod I’ve ever owned


Is that the hefty beast you showed me Jengz? Nice mod!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> My unicorn mod I’ve had it all bud never picked up one of these. Amazing this think. Can’t thank my good mate @Lee enough
> View attachment 115307



Nice one brother .
You deserve it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (4/12/17)

veecee said:


> Is that the hefty beast you showed me Jengz? Nice mod!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Yip, same one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lee (4/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> My unicorn mod I’ve had it all bud never picked up one of these. Amazing this think. Can’t thank my good mate @Lee enough
> View attachment 115307


Couldn't have gone to a better home. Enjoy brother!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (4/12/17)

Hi @Scouse45 - it was Vape Pick up actually - and put it together at last - Totally Awesome Mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (4/12/17)

Some small Vape mail but safety is key! Dress up sommer with my batteries keeping them looking sharp thanks @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Some small Vape mail but safety is key! Dress up sommer with my batteries keeping them looking sharp thanks @Vapers Corner
> View attachment 115312


How easy is it to wrap with these @Scouse45 ... i find the Chinese shoo hero ones horrific to use

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (4/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> How easy is it to wrap with these @Scouse45 ... i find the Chinese shoo hero ones horrific to use


Bro I had the minions and the darth Vader and I really didn’t like them. These I love

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/12/17)

got same sweet mods today for ne and the wife. rocking the ammit duel coil 
and a tool kit. just dont know if i am making the coil right
what ohm do you aim fore 0.1 or 1 on a duel coil mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (4/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> got same sweet mods today for ne and the wife. rocking the ammit duel coil
> and a tool kit. just dont know if i am making the coil right
> what ohm do you aim fore 0.1 or 1 on a duel coil mod


Some good looking gear you have there! 0.1 is quite low but not too low. Play around and see what you like best. I am a single coil person myself but thinking back on the OBS Crius tanks I used to aim for .25 to .35 ohms. The lower the ohms the quicker your batteries drain.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Some good looking gear you have there! 0.1 is quite low but not too low. Play around and see what you like best. I am a single coil person myself but thinking back on the OBS Crius tanks I used to aim for .25 to .35 ohms. The lower the ohms the quicker your batteries drain.
> 
> Regards


its on 1.1 now i think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (5/12/17)

I'm really exited about this arrival!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (5/12/17)

Thanx @Rob Fisher for the cool plates. I dunno what I love more... the pelican case or the actual plates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/12/17)

Late Black Friday vapemail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/17)

Amir said:


> Thanx @Rob Fisher for the cool plates. I dunno what I love more... the pelican case or the actual plates.



Heheheh! I hear you @Amir! I have a collection of the cases!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (5/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Heheheh! I hear you @Amir! I have a collection of the cases!



Its perfect... It will come in handy when travelling and i need some place safe to put my mod in so it doesn't get damaged in my suitcase. 

Also, the reaction on the faces of airport security when brother Amir comes through with a suspicious looking case in his hand luggage would be priceless

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (5/12/17)

Amir said:


> Its perfect... It will come in handy when travelling and i need some place safe to put my mod in so it doesn't get damaged in my suitcase.
> 
> Also, the reaction on the faces of airport security when brother Amir comes through with a suspicious looking case in his hand luggage would be priceless


Not as bad bad as a Brother Akeel with substantial facial hair forgot his coilmaster v3 kit in his hand luggage... imagine their faces when they seen that ohm reader! Detonator!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/12/17)

Hak Hak Haku !!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (5/12/17)

Jengz said:


> Not as bad bad as a Brother Akeel with substantial facial hair forgot his coilmaster v3 kit in his hand luggage... imagine their faces when they seen that ohm reader! Detonator!



cousin Moe got in trouble for carrying a hooked tweezers... Apparently 'thinning the wicks' is a euphemism for hijacking a plane

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/17)

Amir said:


> cousin Moe got in trouble for carrying a hooked tweezers... Apparently 'thinning the wicks' is a euphemism for hijacking a plane



Yip toolkit in the booked in suitcases!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (5/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hak Hak Haku !!!!
> 
> View attachment 115365


Can’t wait man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (5/12/17)

Molly doors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (5/12/17)

Amir said:


> Molly doors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



so it was YOU ! jou bliksem  dibs on the black door if you ever want to sell .....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (5/12/17)

Daniel said:


> so it was YOU ! jou bliksem  dibs on the black door if you ever want to sell .....



Maybe soon... Depends on how the custom one in the works turns out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/17)

It finally arrived, will test drive tomorrow morning!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR (5/12/17)

@shaun2707
Thanks for quitting vaping else i would not have gotten my hands on the black cap authentic Hadaly. 
I built this one with a 0.16ohm framed staple and it tames this mech beastly mod nicely. Purrs like a kitten now. 


Ps. My offer still stands once you resume vaping in 2018.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## UzziTherion (5/12/17)

Some Epic VapeMail today Finally got my GProv Dechito, I believe it’s the 1st and only one in South Africa






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/12/17)

Arrived today, thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy .
Shes beautiful

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/12/17)

Finley home set up mine me and the wife rocking the new mods

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> It finally arrived, will test drive tomorrow morning!
> View attachment 115394



Ooh, the Crius 2
Nice @Room Fogger !
Please let us know how it goes after a while of playing with it

My Crius 1 was my first dual coil RTA and it has been a great pleasure. Never gave any troubles and was easy to fill with the side fill mechanism. I need to fire it up again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Epic VapeMail today Finally got my GProv Dechito, I believe it’s the 1st and only one in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stunning @UzziTherion !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/12/17)

Amir said:


> cousin Moe got in trouble for carrying a hooked tweezers... Apparently 'thinning the wicks' is a euphemism for hijacking a plane



I had a nail file confiscated at Hong Kong Airport. They told me I could get it back when I leave. Since I wouldn't have been leaving for at least a year, I just laughed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Finley home set up mine me and the wife rocking the new mods
> View attachment 115407



@Moerse Rooikat That looks gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Arrived today, thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy .
> Shes beautiful
> 
> View attachment 115406



@Clouds4Days It won't be difficult to mislay something like this! Looks like it can glow in the dark. If not, it should!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Clouds4Days It won't be difficult to mislay something like this! Looks like it can glow in the dark. If not, it should!



I will let you know in the Morning after its slept by my side

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, the Crius 2
> Nice @Room Fogger !
> Please let us know how it goes after a while of playing with it
> 
> My Crius 1 was my first dual coil RTA and it has been a great pleasure. Never gave any troubles and was easy to fill with the side fill mechanism. I need to fire it up again


Will definitely do so @Silver ,nice addition to my Nano's. Unfortunately arrived as I was about to leave, so has to wait until morning for the test drive. Had to meet up with someone to collect something to add to the vaping family, will update once it is complete.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Will definitely do so @Silver ,nice addition to my Nano's. Unfortunately arrived as I was about to leave, so has to wait until morning for the test drive. Had to meet up with someone to collect something to add to the vaping family, will update once it is complete.



Cool stuff
Hope the first vape is great
And that the juice you pick is a good one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion (5/12/17)

Silver said:


> Stunning @UzziTherion !



Thank you my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Today is Haku Day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

That looks great @Rob Fisher 
Is this supposed to be a high flavour BF RDA?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> That looks great @Rob Fisher
> Is this supposed to be a high flavour BF RDA?



Yip that's what the world has been saying... will let you know if the planet have been telling the truth!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (6/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Today is Haku Day!
> View attachment 115449
> View attachment 115450
> View attachment 115451



You are going to Love it @Rob Fisher. XXX, Panama and Gringo all rock in here. 3mm ID Fused Clapton is Best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that's what the world has been saying... will let you know if the planet have been telling the truth!



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
My plan is to enter the world of regulated squonkers with a nice mod and an uber flavour atty
My reading from what chaps have posted is that the hadaly was tops - but sadly I missed that
I know you like the Flave

But i just cringe at the thought of going through hoops to get these items - and the worst part is not really knowing if i will like it

So we count on you to tell us!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> worst part is not really knowing if i will like it


Well if you ever in CT again then you know where to test drive the hardware. 
Don't think you are a dual battery regulated man so I would recommend the Fuchai squonker with a Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

KZOR said:


> Well if you ever in CT again then you know where to test drive the hardware.
> Don't think you are a dual battery regulated man so I would recommend the Fuchai squonker with a Hadaly.



Thanks @KZOR 
I saw the Fuchai squonker when noonclouds posted it and i like the look of it!
Now the challenge is to find a Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/17)

This day is just getting better and better, thank you @shaun2707 , your quitting vaping has made this possible for me on my journey going forward, RSQ squonker, and thanks to @TheV for parting with the solo, and for @antonherbst for conveying from Pretoria to our side of the world so that I could fetch last night. Thanks to all involved, will try it out as soon as I can get it set up. Pity it is a workday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV (6/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> This day is just getting better and better, thank you @shaun2707 , your quitting vaping has made this possible for me on my journey going forward, RSQ squonker, and thanks to @TheV for parting with the solo, and for @antonherbst for conveying from Pretoria to our side of the world so that I could fetch last night. Thanks to all involved, will try it out as soon as I can get it set up. Pity it is a workday!
> View attachment 115455


A pleasure doing business with you @Room Fogger! Enjoy the new toys and many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (6/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> This day is just getting better and better, thank you @shaun2707 , your quitting vaping has made this possible for me on my journey going forward, RSQ squonker, and thanks to @TheV for parting with the solo, and for @antonherbst for conveying from Pretoria to our side of the world so that I could fetch last night. Thanks to all involved, will try it out as soon as I can get it set up. Pity it is a workday!
> View attachment 115455



Lukka my bru....

Enjoy it and many happy vapes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (6/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> This day is just getting better and better, thank you @shaun2707 , your quitting vaping has made this possible for me on my journey going forward, RSQ squonker, and thanks to @TheV for parting with the solo, and for @antonherbst for conveying from Pretoria to our side of the world so that I could fetch last night. Thanks to all involved, will try it out as soon as I can get it set up. Pity it is a workday!
> View attachment 115455



Always a pleasure to help. Many happy vapes on the RSQ and SOLO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (6/12/17)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Epic VapeMail today Finally got my GProv Dechito, I believe it’s the 1st and only one in South Africa



Ogh that Gloom , dibs if you ever want to sell !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (6/12/17)

Thanks @Lee , package arrived safe and sound. Can't wait to gooi a build on here ...... thinking either Hadaly or OL16

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (6/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Thanks @Lee , package arrived safe and sound. Can't wait to gooi a build on here ...... thinking either Hadaly or OL16
> 
> View attachment 115480


Please tag me me if you do an ol16 build. I want to see what it looks like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (6/12/17)

That haku kinda day...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Lee (6/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Thanks @Lee , package arrived safe and sound. Can't wait to gooi a build on here ...... thinking either Hadaly or OL16
> 
> View attachment 115480


So you mean to tell me you never received the weave I sent you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (6/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Thanks @Lee , package arrived safe and sound. Can't wait to gooi a build on here ...... thinking either Hadaly or OL16
> 
> View attachment 115480





Hahaha thanks @Lee so did mine, this thing is insane! Well done South Africa, this is an awesome device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/12/17)

Pickup directly from the maker 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lee (6/12/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 115488
> 
> Hahaha thanks @Lee so did mine, this thing is insane! Well done South Africa, this is an awesome device


Enjoy Zaid. She is a beaut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Pickup directly from the maker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That box looks good. Show the contents. I am more interested in the rta. Enjoy the vape thou.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> That box looks good. Show the contents. I am more interested in the rta. Enjoy the vape thou.



It is about a 2ml tank (so I am on my 3rd tank now). Comes with simple kanthal 3mm ID 0.76 ohm coil already wicked. Just fill and vape (tank already cleaned ultrasonicaly). No leaking so far. Great flavour 















Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It is about a 2ml tank (so I am on my 3rd tank now). Comes with simple kanthal 3mm ID 0.76 ohm coil already wicked. Just fill and vape (tank already cleaned ultrasonicaly). No leaking so far. Great flavour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An open tank look. Wow. That looks really good. Enjoy the vape holiday man.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (6/12/17)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 115488
> 
> Hahaha thanks @Lee so did mine, this thing is insane! Well done South Africa, this is an awesome device


My best purchase of the year my monark! Enjoy man!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (6/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> My best purchase of the year my monark! Enjoy man!!!


I am in total agreement with this, has taken preference over both the Akron and the gclass... and best of all, it’s local!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

Kahlua Don Pedro from White Shadow Vapours has arrived!  @Silver





AND I was given two tester bottles of Gemstone and Moksha, respectively. Thank you so much @White Shadow! Much appreciated!
*Gemstone* is white chocolate and condensed milk, laced with peppermint and pistachio nuts.
*Moksha* is mango, black cherry, and kiwit fruit, with a secret twist.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Ooh, thats great @Hooked
Enjoy them!

The flavour descriptions sound amazing

Looking forward to your views once youve had a chance to try them out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

@Silver and @White Shadow I soooo much wanted to try the Kahlua tonight but my special baby (Twisp Mini Vega) had Chilled Melon in it - and I can't get that taste out!! Help! 

I've cleaned the tank with a little rubbing alcohol (very easy to do with the Mini Vega, as one removes the top part including the coil and one could literally just pour e-juice into the tank) but it didn't help.

I'll try leaving the Kahlua in the tank overnight and try it tomorrow morning. 

If that doesn't work I'll replace the coil. Question: can I put the "chilled melon" coil in a ziplock bag and re-use it? Maybe keep it for minty flavours only?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver and @White Shadow I soooo much wanted to try the Kahlua tonight but my special baby (Twisp Mini Vega) had Chilled Melon in it - and I can't get that taste out!! Help!
> 
> I've cleaned the tank with a little rubbing alcohol (very easy to do with the Mini Vega, as one removes the top part including the coil and one could literally just pour e-juice into the tank) but it didn't help.
> 
> ...



Lol, dont worry @Hooked 
Rather take your time than rush giving your impressions

You can keep the chilled coil aside and "dedicate" it to those types of juices
I did that a lot when i used commercial coils in the Nautilus Mini
One coil for tobaccoes, one for menthols and one for "other types"
At one stage i think i had about 5 coils in rotation, hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver and @White Shadow I soooo much wanted to try the Kahlua tonight but my special baby (Twisp Mini Vega) had Chilled Melon in it - and I can't get that taste out!! Help!
> 
> I've cleaned the tank with a little rubbing alcohol (very easy to do with the Mini Vega, as one removes the top part including the coil and one could literally just pour e-juice into the tank) but it didn't help.
> 
> ...


Yeah, most melons are cloying juices. Menthol to a lesser extent. Yes, you can certainly keep the melon coil in a plastic baggie for later use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Tai (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> My plan is to enter the world of regulated squonkers with a nice mod and an uber flavour atty
> My reading from what chaps have posted is that the hadaly was tops - but sadly I missed that
> I know you like the Flave
> ...


Hi @Silver, I would strongly recommend the Flave 22 if you are looking to go regulated. No jumping through hoops required - @Zeki Hilmi has in stock - not sure there are many left though. Amazing flavour, zero leaks. Cheers. T

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Tai said:


> Hi @Silver, I would strongly recommend the Flave 22 if you are looking to go regulated. No jumping through hoops required - @Zeki Hilmi has in stock - not sure there are many left though. Amazing flavour, zero leaks. Cheers. T



Hi Ho @Silver I would agree with Tai... the Flave 22 is probably the best RDA around... so much so I just ordered the limited gold edition. Only 100 made for the planet!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I would agree with Tai... the Flave 22 is probably the best RDA around... so much so I just ordered the limited gold edition. Only 100 made for the planet!



And I have to agree with both. My Flave is permanently mounted on the Therion 75C BF and to my liking it is a perfect match - great sqounker and great RDA









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (7/12/17)

Another vouch for the Flave, I have the 22 titanium permanently on my MaTo squonker and I can honestly say with a 0.2ohm build it's pure vaping nirvana, I'm yet to try an atomizer that satisfies me as well as the flave

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/17)

Matchy Matchy Drip Tip for the O-Genny! Thanks @Christos!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Riaan Aitkem (7/12/17)

First time posting my vape mail here but I feel it is really necessary. Finally received my Black Friday order from Vape Cartel yesterday due to errors on Dawn Wing's side, couple goodies missing but I absolutely have to give a MASSIVE shout out to the guys at Vape Cartel for the speedy resolution and to @Cliff Cheung for assisting me. That guy is a legend. Should be enough to last me a couple weeks

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jengz (7/12/17)

Always so classy, such a pleasure ordering from these okes!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/12/17)

Last delivery for this week, some stuff from @BumbleBee The Vape Guy, adapter for Pico for bigger tanks, drip tip for Pico, my battery wraps, extra tweezers, stainless wire, and concentrates from @Erica_TFM The Flavour Mill, mixing weekend coming up.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (7/12/17)

A very big shoutout goes to @Sash from Majestic Vapor co for mixing and making a 0mg combo ready for me. Buddy from what i have tasted so far this is amazing juice and they all have their own spot in my mods at this stage. I will taste test the full range over the next couple of days and give proper feedback in your thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (7/12/17)

@TheV thanks for the sale of the alien. The sample of own mix and the wire will be tested tonight. Always fun to meet up with you and share a vape and a good coffee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (7/12/17)

Thanks to @Cornelius for the juice. You might not like it but i have found a liking in peach mixes lately and this is a good subtle vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (7/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> @TheV thanks for the sale of the alien. The sample of own mix and the wire will be tested tonight. Always fun to meet up with you and share a vape and a good coffee


Glad you approve the Alien ... I hope it serves its purpose well in its new home! 

Do let me know how the wire works out. It is a pass along from @RenaldoRheeder.
I have nothing crazy enough to build with that wire.
I'd suggest vaping on the regulated mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/12/17)

This is a Post of Shame  I received a Gusto Mini 2 days ago ... please forgive me for posting only now. I will willingly accept my punishment.

And here she is, with 4 nicotine salts pods. Once I've finished posting here, I'll talk about the Gusto in a separate thread.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (7/12/17)

And something that I've been wanting to try for a looong time. Just look at those boxes! The juice bottles have the same pics on them at the back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (8/12/17)

Competition loot!!!!!!!. Thank you to @HappyCamper for the prizes, a lot more than I thought.
Must say this Chocolate tobacco is fantastic!
PS: Love the new labelling

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (8/12/17)

Great to see @Cornelius and congrats

Am keen to hear more about that chocolate tobacco when you get a chance
Never knew it existed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HappyCamper (8/12/17)

Cornelius said:


> Competition loot!!!!!!!. Thank you to @HappyCamper for the prizes, a lot more than I thought.
> Must say this Chocolate tobacco is fantastic!
> PS: Love the new labelling
> View attachment 115658
> ...



Pleasure, glad you enjoy the tobacco choc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (8/12/17)

White Molly v2 arrived!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Amir (8/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> White Molly v2 arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's a stunner. The white on white with a Hadaly and clear cap... Winner all the way

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (8/12/17)

Amir said:


> She's a stunner. The white on white with a Hadaly and clear cap... Winner all the way


Except i don't like the Hadaly..instead it'll be an armor v1 with frosted beauty ring and clear cap! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (8/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> Except i don't like the Hadaly..instead it'll be an armor v1 with frosted beauty ring and clear cap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



just as good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> Except i don't like the Hadaly..instead it'll be an armor v1 with frosted beauty ring and clear cap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


And a nice Brown juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> White Molly v2 arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one beautifull mod. Many happy vapes on it. Just a ? what is the L shaped blue “thing” on the far right? And why dont you have a white one?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> That is one beautifull mod. Many happy vapes on it. Just a ? what is the L shaped blue “thing” on the far right? And why dont you have a white one?


LOL.That is the back door and the white one is on the mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/12/17)

TheV said:


> Glad you approve the Alien ... I hope it serves its purpose well in its new home!
> 
> Do let me know how the wire works out. It is a pass along from @RenaldoRheeder.
> I have nothing crazy enough to build with that wire.
> I'd suggest vaping on the regulated mod



Ag no man @TheV - I thought you would be able to tame that wire monster 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/12/17)

Merry Christmas to me!
This mod is so pretty!
Thanks to @BigGuy and the @Sir Vape family!
Merry Christmas to me!!

It is even more beautiful than I thought. Pictures do not do it justice!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> That is one beautifull mod. Many happy vapes on it. Just a ? what is the L shaped blue “thing” on the far right? And why dont you have a white one?


That is the back door and the white one is on the mod

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> And a nice Brown juice


...no lol!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (8/12/17)

Finally got my Phenom. In heaven today.... New coils in the setups = Happiness.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## Slick (8/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got my Phenom. In heaven today.... New coils in the setups = Happiness.
> 
> View attachment 115720
> View attachment 115721
> ...


I cant choose whats sexier,the mods,rda's or the coils

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/12/17)

Slick said:


> I cant choose whats sexier,the mods,rda's or the coils


It's all part of the package. What's the saying... "the sum of the parts is greater than the whole"

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Slick (8/12/17)

You're a lucky man @Mr_Puffs ,enjoy it till no end

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor (8/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got my Phenom. In heaven today.... New coils in the setups = Happiness.
> 
> View attachment 115720
> View attachment 115721
> ...



just wow !

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! A parcel from Twisp! @HPBotha you guys rock! Can wait to try out the Okta Mod and the all new cleaning kit and will pack my goodies in the Twisp CArry CAse!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Constantbester (8/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got my Phenom. In heaven today.... New coils in the setups = Happiness.
> 
> View attachment 115720
> View attachment 115721
> ...


Between this post and the one of @Rob Fisher 's blue beauty I'm going to die from the fomo

This has to end

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr_Puffs (8/12/17)

Slick said:


> I cant choose whats sexier,the mods,rda's or the coils


Hahaha thanks man. Each is awesome lookinh in its own way.  All I can say is I am super happy with what I am finally able to own after alot of hard saving and even harder hunting... 



Slick said:


> You're a lucky man @Mr_Puffs ,enjoy it till no end



I surely will thanks!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got my Phenom. In heaven today.... New coils in the setups = Happiness.
> 
> View attachment 115720
> View attachment 115721
> ...


Wow

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (9/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally got my Phenom. In heaven today.... New coils in the setups = Happiness.
> 
> View attachment 115720
> View attachment 115721
> ...


Yoh, best looking rda ive seen yet yet. Coils too. Very verrrrrrrry nice Pieter!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! TCG delivers on a Saturday in the Xmas season! Boom! Thanks @Amir! Spare Odis Ti FLow and a bonus bottle of juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/17)

Double bonus on Saturday! Finally I have a Kronig Squonker in my arsenal... so beautiful and the quality I now understand! I just have to work out what RDA is gonna go on top! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate (9/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! TCG delivers on a Saturday in the Xmas season! Boom! Thanks @Amir! Spare Odis Ti FLow and a bonus bottle of juice!
> View attachment 115750



Jeez,you are lucky, TCG has troubling finding the Republic of Knysna Monday thru Friday,forget Saturday

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Amir (9/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! TCG delivers on a Saturday in the Xmas season! Boom! Thanks @Amir! Spare Odis Ti FLow and a bonus bottle of juice!
> View attachment 115750



Let me know what you think of the Naked XXL (Brainfreeze and XXX mix)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/12/17)

Got my Hotcig R150 today (bought in October but missed the pickup)








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (9/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Double bonus on Saturday! Finally I have a Kronig Squonker in my arsenal... so beautiful and the quality I now understand! I just have to work out what RDA is gonna go on top! Boom!
> 
> View attachment 115754
> View attachment 115755
> ...


Come uncle rob haku straight on top do it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Come uncle rob haku straight on top do it!



Done!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Ash (9/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Done!
> View attachment 115761
> View attachment 115762



Looks awesome. And how does it Vape? Expecting my Kronig on Monday but heard great things with this mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs (9/12/17)

veecee said:


> Yoh, best looking rda ive seen yet yet. Coils too. Very verrrrrrrry nice Pieter!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bud appreciate it.  Not too sure who is Pieter though hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/17)

Ash said:


> Looks awesome. And how does it Vape? Expecting my Kronig on Monday but heard great things with this mod



It's beautifully made and the quality is top notch... only complaint I have is the fire button travel is looooong and that's annoying. Oh and it's very small which I love.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (9/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Done!
> View attachment 115761
> View attachment 115762



Haku nuf said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/17)

Amir said:


> Let me know what you think of the Naked XXL (Brainfreeze and XXX mix)



Really nice @Amir! Gonna vape it for a while and see if this isn't another ADV for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (9/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Thanks Bud appreciate it.  Not too sure who is Pieter though hahaha.


Sorry man, just showing my age. Comes from a very old radio advertx

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr_Puffs (9/12/17)

veecee said:


> Sorry man, just showing my age. Comes from a very old radio advertx
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


A bit before my time it seems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (9/12/17)

Big thanks to @akhalz ! First locally produced beauty rings that we hunt for internationally and they are world class!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (9/12/17)

Christos said:


> Big thanks to @akhalz ! First locally produced beauty rings that we hunt for internationally and they are world class!
> View attachment 115770
> 
> View attachment 115771



At last 


Does he do green ones ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/12/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> At last
> 
> 
> Does he do green ones ?
> ...


wel does he?
i want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (9/12/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> At last
> 
> 
> Does he do green ones ?
> ...


You will have to ask! I think he can make any colour but these were the first run.
Black and white to follow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (10/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Really nice @Amir! Gonna vape it for a while and see if this isn't another ADV for me.



Requires a little effort to put together but worth it in the long run. 60mls brain freeze 30mls xxx. Nic strengths can vary according to personal preference. The sample you have is 6mg xxx and 3mg brain freeze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

First Vape Mail of the day on a day that will be an epic Vape Mail Day! BB Panels sent to @Genosmate for some love and attention now back in the cave!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> First Vape Mail of the day on a day that will be an epic Vape Mail Day! BB Panels sent to @Genosmate for some love and attention now back in the cave!
> 
> View attachment 115863


I'm still waking up and @Rob Fisher is already getting vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Slick (11/12/17)

@Rob Fisher You get vape mail days and epic vape mail days? I usually just get days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

FedEx has just been!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> FedEx has just been!
> View attachment 115883


Innokin Ares tank in there perhaps Rob?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Pixstar said:


> Innokin Ares tank in there perhaps Rob?



Sure is @Pixstar! And a little goodie called a Lift which looked interesting and I'm still trying to work out what it does... I think it takes an RDA and turns it into a RDTA but not sure yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Custom Drip Tips and fire button for the BB from Tripple C! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure is @Pixstar! And a little goodie called a Lift which looked interesting and I'm still trying to work out what it does... I think it takes an RDA and turns it into a RDTA but not sure yet.
> View attachment 115885


Awesome! Can't wait for your thoughts on both products. Hoping your Monday morning meeting goes smoothly and you hurry back lol!
Edit: Calling dibs should you wish to sell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

It's is a fun day! Vape Mail from Nolli - Aluminium Panels for the BB!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Pixstar said:


> Awesome! Can't wait for your thoughts on both products. Hoping your Monday morning meeting goes smoothly and you hurry back lol!
> Edit: Calling dibs should you wish to sell



Meeting changed to Wednesday so it's PLAY time today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

More BB stuff! The Tweakings design of a condenser and I'm really looking forward to testing it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's is a fun day! Vape Mail from Nolli - Aluminium Panels for the BB!
> View attachment 115888



This is awesome... dibs if you ever let em go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> More BB stuff! The Tweakings design of a condenser and I'm really looking forward to testing it!
> View attachment 115889



So am I... forget me not

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

A side firing mech called the Poldial.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

And then two more BB's because people keep taking BB's from me... Another Nugget and a Poo! and two black boro's and a spares kit!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KrayFish404 (11/12/17)

They have arrived! Gbox 200w squonk.

Man are they pretty!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure is @Pixstar! And a little goodie called a Lift which looked interesting and I'm still trying to work out what it does... I think it takes an RDA and turns it into a RDTA but not sure yet.
> View attachment 115885


Rob rob rob I am waiting keenly for feedback on the Ares in the relevant thread bud!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Rob rob rob I am waiting keenly for feedback on the Ares in the relevant thread bud!!!



OK @Scouse45 I will build it now... was just so excited with the BB Dampless Plug... such a winner winner poultry supper!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> A side firing mech called the Poldial.
> View attachment 115899



That is just beautiful. Awaiting your feedback on this and sizes and all. Very interested in it thou.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (11/12/17)

They really are a lot prettier than in any picture. It's a dull black with the shiny face.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Vaporator00 (11/12/17)

Getting ready to holiday hotbox

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The new Vapor Giant V5. I love the V4 so when this became available I grabbed one!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/12/17)

got me same fused Clapton wire 28ga*2+32ga 
now to figure out how many wraps i neet as 5 gives me 0.2ohm 
for same reason i like 0.5 ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (11/12/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> They have arrived! Gbox 200w squonk.
> 
> Man are they pretty!
> 
> View attachment 115910



Where did you buy from mate?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (11/12/17)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy from mate?


That came from 3avape. It shipped last Monday, so took exactly a week to get here via DHL. I think the final price came to just under a grand including customs, though they nailed us a bit.

HOWEVER... I see the lovely peeps at Vapers Corner have them on their site already for a brilliant price with their normal shipping included of course. They also ordered the kit, and man that Radar dripper is really amazing. The deck makes sense and super easy to build, and the air flow is all the way to a fairly open MTL up to breathing normally, maybe 10% restriction.

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/gbox-squonk-kit/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (11/12/17)

Some small vape mail bits and bobs 







Entheon vikset cap and drip tips. Best replacement quality I have seen to date and a jmk beauty ring




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KrayFish404 (11/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> got me same fused Clapton wire 28ga*2+32ga
> now to figure out how many wraps i neet as 5 gives me 0.2ohm
> for same reason i like 0.5 ohm
> View attachment 115940


Check this out @Moerse Rooikat :

http://reprova.com/calc/?a=2&b=2&c=3&d=0.32&e=3&f=9&g=6.55&h=1&j=2&k=1.45&l=1&m=0&n=0.2&o=1.45

You're looking at dual 3ml i/d 9 wraps to make it 0.5 ohms, running at about 86w to make it fair. (I can't see, I assumed you have A1 kanthal there)

Personally I can't recommend how many wraps, I am not a fan of fused clapton so very little experience there on which will give the better vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Popped into Sir Vape while I was in Durbs... so it's Vape Mail Baby again!

Tasted Toffee d'Luxe in @BigGuy's setup and immediately grabbed a bottle... what a fantastic juice! So authentic! Can wait to try in in an RTA! Also picked up a Pocketz which is a protective bag for mods!




Another 1st... not sure how many of you know about Pop Sockets... Sir Vape have a branded one! Best add on for a cell phone ever!

And then I just had to grab the new R200 from HotCig! Same size as the R150 and the panels are interchangeable!




Standard Panels are Carbon Fibre lookalike.



Looks the same as the R150 till you see the screen!



R150 and R200 side by side!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/12/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> Check this out @Moerse Rooikat :
> 
> http://reprova.com/calc/?a=2&b=2&c=3&d=0.32&e=3&f=9&g=6.55&h=1&j=2&k=1.45&l=1&m=0&n=0.2&o=1.45
> 
> ...


shot thanks was looking for a correct one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (11/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Popped into Sir Vape while I was in Durbs... so it's Vape Mail Baby again!
> 
> Tasted Toffee d'Luxe in @BigGuy's setup and immediately grabbed a bottle... what a fantastic juice! So authentic! Can wait to try in in an RTA! Also picked up a Pocketz which is a protective bag for mods!
> View attachment 115963
> ...


How about a comparison between the Hotcigs, please @Rob Fisher, if possible?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (11/12/17)

Vape meet voucher vape mail. 


Thanks to @SEAN P and @KieranD for the amazing service and the purple qbox. Mariska my wife is super excited about the full setup.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (11/12/17)

Thanks to @shaun2707 for the goon 1 ss. This thing is in mint condition. Ill vouch for your products anyday. Thanks for the sale. Our arrangement stands for wednesday.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/17)

Caramia said:


> How about a comparison between the Hotcigs, please @Rob Fisher, if possible?



@Caramia they are identical in size and panels are interchangeable... I put my R150 Abalone panels on the R200... they are both well made and the R200's colour screen is brilliant... if you are happy with a R150 and you don't need 200 watts (who ever does?) you don't really need to upgrade but there is something about the Hotcig that really appeals to me and I have never gotten rid of my R!50 even though I never use it anymore... it's a keeper and I think the R200 will be the same. I do love the colour screen which is what made me grab it when I really didn't need it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (12/12/17)

Some late night vape mail... Vapor Giant v4

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

TheV said:


> Some late night vape mail... Vapor Giant v4



That is one of my favorites! Skylines and Vapor Giants are the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (12/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> That is one of my favorites! Skylines and Vapor Giants are the way!


Really enjoying this one so far. I can see why it made the cut for your cruise

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Caramia (12/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Caramia they are identical in size and panels are interchangeable... I put my R150 Abalone panels on the R200... they are both well made and the R200's colour screen is brilliant... if you are happy with a R150 and you don't need 200 watts (who ever does?) you don't really need to upgrade but there is something about the Hotcig that really appeals to me and I have never gotten rid of my R!50 even though I never use it anymore... it's a keeper and I think the R200 will be the same. I do love the colour screen which is what made me grab it when I really didn't need it.
> View attachment 115984
> View attachment 115985


Many thanks @Rob Fisher
I am running out of dual batt mods, following up on my promise to you, and piffing my older (in good working condition) ones, so I don't own a Hotcig yet, but am about to get the R150, was just wondering if I should rather get the R200. 
Altough, if you are still happy with your R150, then why not, and I love the abalone panels.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (12/12/17)

TheV said:


> Some late night vape mail... Vapor Giant v4



That is beautiful. I know you will enjoy the vape on the vapor giant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Many thanks @Rob Fisher
> I am running out of dual batt mods, following up on my promise to you, and piffing my older (in good working condition) ones, so I don't own a Hotcig yet, but am about to get the R150, was just wondering if I should rather get the R200.
> Altough, if you are still happy with your R150, then why not, and I love the abalone panels.



I remember now why the R150 and R200 won't get as much use as my other mods... because of the dual battery size and the square shape (despite the rounded corners) I find holding the mod in my hand for prolonged periods become uncomfortable. I tend to keep mods in my hand pretty much all the time and the shape and size are not conducive for comfort.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/12/17)

A really special vape mail that I got last week!

A HUGE thanks to @TheV for this! Some Koolberry to try, and then he mixed up a bunch of juices that were at the meet in JHB so I could feel included! Even some Simply Canolli and some awesome strawberry juice that @RichJB and @Friep asked him to organise for me! Also some Boosted from @Tanja that simply smells INCREDIBLE!!

You guys are frikkin' rockstars!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (12/12/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 115991
> 
> 
> A really special vape mail that I got last week!
> ...


Only a pleasure bud! I hope you enjoy the juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (12/12/17)

TheV said:


> Only a pleasure bud! I hope you enjoy the juice


When I eventually get the time to change a wick on one of my setups I will keep you updated.

I can already smell that I used too much custard in my simply canolli when I made it (I think the cheapo scale I use doesn't read accurately, so I've resorted to using drops to measure )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (12/12/17)

Stosta said:


> When I eventually get the time to change a wick on one of my setups I will keep you updated.
> 
> I can already smell that I used too much custard in my simply canolli when I made it (I think the cheapo scale I use doesn't read accurately, so I've resorted to using drops to measure )


I can't imagine mixing without a scale anymore. Definitely something to invest in.
Maybe the juice will give you some motivation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (12/12/17)

TheV said:


> I can't imagine mixing without a scale anymore. Definitely something to invest in.
> Maybe the juice will give you some motivation


I think it will!

I was also just gifted a bunch of concentrates by some generous old man, so I have plenty to play with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (12/12/17)

Tuesday vapemail is epic! Thank you @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Spyro (12/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Many thanks @Rob Fisher
> I am running out of dual batt mods, following up on my promise to you, and piffing my older (in good working condition) ones, so I don't own a Hotcig yet, but am about to get the R150, was just wondering if I should rather get the R200.
> Altough, if you are still happy with your R150, then why not, and I love the abalone panels.



I just picked up an R150 based on two things. When I'm bored of it I can switch the board with a DNA. You can't do that with an R200. And because as far as I could tell, getting the R200 in abalone means importing it. And the R200 comes with ugly brown tinted abalone.



@Rob Fisher You ruined my day yesterday. I was watching your review for the hotcig and somewhere I heard you say that the perlemoen doesn't look real, pretty but not genuine. I really hope that isn't the case!!!! 

Edit: should be arriving today or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

Spyro said:


> @Rob Fisher You ruined my day yesterday. I was watching your review for the hotcig and somewhere I heard you say that the perlemoen doesn't look real, pretty but not genuine. I really hope that isn't the case!!!!



I'm still not 100% sure if they are real but at the price I very doubt it's real perlemoen! But it still looks great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (12/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm still not 100% sure if they are real but at the price I very doubt it's real perlamone! But it still looks great!



When I went to buy some perlemoen shells for myself the prices ranged drastically from around R20 being enough to cover 2 hot cig panels to around R400 for a single panels worth of shell. I think it all depends on colour and brilliance. And thinking back... the hotcig resembles the most expensive shells I saw. So I feel your theory has merit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

Spyro said:


> When I went to buy some perlemoen shells for myself the prices ranged drastically from around R20 being enough to cover 2 hot cig panels to around R400 for a single panels worth of shell. I think it all depends on colour and brilliance. And thinking back... the hotcig resembles the most expensive shells I saw. So I feel your theory has merit.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel (12/12/17)

Christos said:


> Tuesday vapemail is epic! Thank you @Rob Fisher !


dibs on the black one if you ever decide to sell (if ever lol)

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Silver (12/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Caramia they are identical in size and panels are interchangeable... I put my R150 Abalone panels on the R200... they are both well made and the R200's colour screen is brilliant... if you are happy with a R150 and you don't need 200 watts (who ever does?) you don't really need to upgrade but there is something about the Hotcig that really appeals to me and I have never gotten rid of my R!50 even though I never use it anymore... it's a keeper and I think the R200 will be the same. I do love the colour screen which is what made me grab it when I really didn't need it.
> View attachment 115984
> View attachment 115985



Awesome to see @Rob Fisher , catching up with the vape mail thread.

Also love my Hotcig 150 , which was thanks to you!

Is the fire button on the new one a bit bigger? Thats my only small criticism of the Hotcig150 - i think they could have made the fire button a bit bigger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

Silver said:


> Awesome to see @Rob Fisher , catching up with the vape mail thread.
> 
> Also love my Hotcig 150 , which was thanks to you!
> 
> Is the fire button on the new one a bit bigger? Thats my only small criticism of the Hotcig150 - i think they could have made the fire button a bit bigger.



YES it is Hi Ho @Silver! I didn't notice that... but yes it is a lot bigger!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/12/17)

Christos said:


> Tuesday vapemail is epic! Thank you @Rob Fisher !
> View attachment 115993
> View attachment 115994
> View attachment 115995


That is one beautifull sqounker. Many happy vapes on it Christo

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/12/17)

Went to go collect because some couriers are useless today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (12/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 115997
> View attachment 115998


I'm very excited  some research suggests it may well be genuine. 





Christos said:


> Went to go collect because some couriers are useless today!
> View attachment 116029
> View attachment 116030



Mmm am also experiencing this today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## veecee (12/12/17)

Vape mail from clyro. 5 hour delivery. Order this morning, receive this afternoon. So very impressed.






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Caramia (12/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I just picked up an R150 based on two things. When I'm bored of it I can switch the board with a DNA. You can't do that with an R200. And because as far as I could tell, getting the R200 in abalone means importing it. And the R200 comes with ugly brown tinted abalone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @Spyro

And as far as I could see via Google, the abalone is genuine
Now, just to decide between black and silver coloured frame...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (12/12/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 115991
> 
> 
> A really special vape mail that I got last week!
> ...


I hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG (12/12/17)

Finally another fasttech parcel arrived.






2 months and 1 day in transit.

One more to go and even though tracking says CPT, the post office says in JHB. Capemail tracking does not hook up with SAPO tracking.

Could land tomorrow, maybe, so then I'll finally actually have a setup that can be assembled.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Spyro
> 
> And as far as I could see via Google, the abalone is genuine
> Now, just to decide between black and silver coloured frame...



I think it looks better with the silver frame @Caramia

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (12/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Spyro
> 
> And as far as I could see via Google, the abalone is genuine
> Now, just to decide between black and silver coloured frame...



I think the hardest part is going to be finding one. If you go for the R150 that is. I quite literally searched everywhere that I could think of. By some fluke of luck some kind sole happened to mention that one was sitting in Boksburg so I snatched it up as soon as I could. I even tried posting a wanted ad in the classifieds. R200 is available, but not available locally with abalone as far as I can tell.

I paid more for my near 2 year old R150 than what the R200 is currently selling for :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> YES it is Hi Ho @Silver! I didn't notice that... but yes it is a lot bigger!



Ooh, that is great @Rob Fisher 
I think the bigger button would turn a great mod into an even greater one for me!

Here we go:
i dont need a new mod
But this is a classic
No, i dont need another mod
Yes, but that button is bigger and you like it
Aaahhhhh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyro (12/12/17)

Silver said:


> I think it looks better with the silver frame @Caramia



I called them to double check that it was black. I wouldn't have bought a silver one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/12/17)

Kings Crest Dutchess Reserve in 120ml Bottles !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/12/17)

Another 2 Billet Boxes !!

RPG and Fawkes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (12/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Another 2 Billet Boxes !!
> 
> RPG and Fawkes.
> 
> View attachment 116058


Congrats man. Finally got that Fawkes again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (12/12/17)

Silver said:


> I think it looks better with the silver frame @Caramia


A lot more practical with regards to my SkyClones, bbbbut I love the black, and smallest black or gold atty is 24mm

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (12/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I think the hardest part is going to be finding one. If you go for the R150 that is. I quite literally searched everywhere that I could think of. By some fluke of luck some kind sole happened to mention that one was sitting in Boksburg so I snatched it up as soon as I could. I even tried posting a wanted ad in the classifieds. R200 is available, but not available locally with abalone as far as I can tell.
> 
> I paid more for my near 2 year old R150 than what the R200 is currently selling for :/


I got a vendor who has both in stock (1k each, so not too bad at all, but still only a smidgeon cheaper than the R200), so I booked both till I can have a looksee and then decide

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia (12/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I called them to double check that it was black. I wouldn't have bought a silver one


What atty will you be running on it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (12/12/17)

Caramia said:


> What atty will you be running on it?


OBS engine nano - until I can get my hands on the dual coil. You?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (12/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Kings Crest Dutchess Reserve in 120ml Bottles !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116057


Where where where!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (12/12/17)

Spyro said:


> OBS engine nano - until I can get my hands on the dual coil. You?


No idea yet - if a silver frame, the Skyclones; if a black frame, the black Reload, or gold Petri
Otherwise I'll be hunting for a black Siren or similar.
I may even use the Engines (normal dual), but I just know the overhang will be the end of me...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/12/17)

Vape_r said:


> Where where where!


From the otherside of the pond.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! The first official *Red Pill* out in the wild! Same juice I have been vaping 24/7/365 but now with it's own new packaging! XXX original! @Oupa you rock! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Great to see @Rob Fisher !
Congrats @Oupa

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (13/12/17)

When the vapemail arrives before your alarm clock goes off.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (13/12/17)

Spyro said:


> When the vapemail arrives before your alarm clock goes off.
> View attachment 116104


And??? How is the Hotcig?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (13/12/17)

@Caramia
Super gorgeous. Pretty sure it's genuine abalone - I'd bet on it.
My only gripe, and this is just because it's an old mod and I'm used to newer software...
Is that I am used to 3 clicks to lock a device and 5 clicks to turn it off. This device wont turn off. It just locks and then you need to wait for the screen to time out. As soon as you hit the fire button the screen lights up again.

By no means a problem though. Loving it!

I can say with absolute certainty that it looks exponentially better in person.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/17)

The Courier Guy found the beach cottage! 
Wicking assistant tweezers.
Superfruit because @Hooked likes it.
Nixon V1.5 to try on a squonker.
Could not resist the MTL SS wire.
Great service from The Vape Guy. Thank you @BumbleBee.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (13/12/17)

Andre said:


> The Courier Guy found the beach cottage!
> Wicking assistant tweezers.
> Superfruit because @Hooked likes it.
> Nixon V1.5 to try on a squonker.
> ...



That wire you are going to enjoy. And that view looks like something out of a film. Enjoy the holiday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

Some mod bags  
Thanks for arranging this @akhalz .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

My wire ran out @BioHAZarD .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/12/17)

Christos said:


> My wire ran out @BioHAZarD .
> View attachment 116168


Not possible buddy  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not possible buddy
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Very possible indeed. Do you know how much wire is needed to rewick and recoil 15 devices weekly?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/12/17)

Christos said:


> Very possible indeed. Do you know how much wire is needed to rewick and recoil 15 devices weekly?


I think you need to get out more  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think you need to get out more
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Ha! I was just out! Went to vape cartel to purchase wire

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/12/17)

Christos said:


> Ha! I was just out! Went to vape cartel to purchase wire


Lmao

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Max (13/12/17)

After winning a $50 Voucher from @Heaven Gifts - The following arrived yesterday in perfect condition and fully functional - Thank You @Heaven Gifts  
1 - 1 x Vaporesso SWAG 80W Mod - Frikken Brilliant Mod. 
2 - 5 x 0.25Ohm Coils for the Wotofo Flow Sub Ohm Tank - Absolute Flavour and Cloud making Machine.
3 - 2 x Tank Stands - Very Cool one’s. 
4 - 1 x Little Yellow gripper Tweezers - cannot believe what good quality these little tweezers are.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

Max said:


> After winning a $50 Voucher from @Heaven Gifts - The following arrived yesterday in perfect condition and fully functional - Thank You @Heaven Gifts
> 1 - 1 x Vaporesso SWAG 80W Mod - Frikken Brilliant Mod.
> 2 - 5 x 0.25Ohm Coils for the Wotofo Flow Sub Ohm Tank - Absolute Flavour and Cloud making Machine.
> 3 - 2 x Tank Stands - Very Cool one’s.
> ...


Very cool @Max ! If you ever think of selling it give me a shout, I need another single battery device and that looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (13/12/17)

Picked up a Wasp Nano from Cloud Lounge Vapery, looks pretty sweet on the Therion BF

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mac75 (13/12/17)

Desce desce desce ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Andre said:


> The Courier Guy found the beach cottage!
> Wicking assistant tweezers.
> Superfruit because @Hooked likes it.
> Nixon V1.5 to try on a squonker.
> ...



@Andre Hope you like it too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (13/12/17)

Desce bags in action...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (13/12/17)

Christos said:


> Desce bags in action...
> View attachment 116182


Much jealous!!!

Those look so freaking awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (13/12/17)

Vaporator00 said:


> Much jealous!!!
> 
> Those look so freaking awesome!


I think a billet box is going to be my next purchase. Looks awesome

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Caramia (13/12/17)

Vape Mail pickup - a special thanx to Vape Hub Moreletta and an excellent price, and for keeping it safe for me till I managed to get some time, I cannot get over this abalone look:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Spyro (13/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Vape Mail pickup - a special thanx to Vape Hub Moreletta and an excellent price, and for keeping it safe for me till I managed to get some time, I cannot get over this abalone look:
> View attachment 116210
> View attachment 116211
> View attachment 116212
> View attachment 116213




It's incredible! I need an abalone Epetite to match now!

See what I mean when I said no picture can do it justice?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (13/12/17)

Spyro said:


> It's incredible! I need an abalone Epetite to match now!
> 
> See what I mean when I said no picture can do it justice?


I see! It is almost impossible to take just one pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Vape Mail pickup - a special thanx to Vape Hub Moreletta and an excellent price, and for keeping it safe for me till I managed to get some time, I cannot get over this abalone look:
> View attachment 116210
> View attachment 116211
> View attachment 116212
> View attachment 116213



@Caramia Stunning!!! Many happy vapes with it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (14/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Caramia Stunning!!! Many happy vapes with it...


Thank you @Hooked
It is still in hiding till Hubby finds out, so will only fire it up now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (14/12/17)

Last vape mail for me this year from Vapemob,, maybe?
Entheon clone and Haku clone with 2 puffs tip, already liking it so far.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Vape Mail pickup - a special thanx to Vape Hub Moreletta and an excellent price, and for keeping it safe for me till I managed to get some time, I cannot get over this abalone look:
> View attachment 116210
> View attachment 116211
> View attachment 116212
> View attachment 116213



Congrats @Caramia 
Wishing you well with it
I see you got the silver frame in the end 
Looks lovely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (14/12/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Caramia
> Wishing you well with it
> I see you got the silver frame in the end
> Looks lovely!


Thank you @Silver! 
The silver is the most practical with regards to atties, but the black is just as gorgeous

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/12/17)

2 years of Vaping and my very 1st VAPEMAIL BABY 

LOTS OF THANKS TO @Amir not only for the awesum price but for his camaraderie. He left in an awesum build and wicked and gave me my 1st @hands driptip and some juice . Kudos to him


















sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## veecee (14/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> 2 years of Vaping and my very 1st VAPEMAIL BABY
> 
> LOTS OF THANKS TO @Amir not only for the awesum price but for his camaraderie. He left in an awesum build and wicked and gave me my 1st @hands driptip and some juice . Kudos to him
> 
> ...


Nais!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (14/12/17)

Holiday vapes sorted.





Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/12/17)

Gloom and Bliss Arrived !!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## Vape_r (14/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Gloom and Bliss Arrived !!!!
> 
> View attachment 116229


Dibs dibs dibs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Amir (14/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Gloom and Bliss Arrived !!!!
> 
> View attachment 116229



Coming to visit you soon... Need to see what the hype is all about with these bad boys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> 2 years of Vaping and my very 1st VAPEMAIL BABY
> 
> LOTS OF THANKS TO @Amir not only for the awesum price but for his camaraderie. He left in an awesum build and wicked and gave me my 1st @hands driptip and some juice . Kudos to him
> 
> ...



Yeah for your first VAPE MAIL @JsPLAYn !! I started off by being hooked on vaping. Then I became hooked on the forum - you can see me dangling all over the place ... just blowin' in the wind. And then ... I became hooked on VAPE MAIL! Especially the ordering of juice - it's so much easier to read the flavour descriptions online, than to go to a vape shop. I just hope my bank manager is going to let me off the hook!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Spyro (14/12/17)

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Silver!
> The silver is the most practical with regards to atties, but the black is just as gorgeous



I'm really struggling to find a top airflow RTA under 23mm in black. Silver is everywhere!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (14/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Gloom and Bliss Arrived !!!!



dengit you okes are killing me here ..... I hear these mods are made from the same polymer Glocks are made of ? This true cause then these will last a lifetime .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (14/12/17)

Daniel said:


> dengit you okes are killing me here ..... I hear these mods are made from the same polymer Glocks are made of ? This true cause then these will last a lifetime .....


This is true.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/12/17)

Some more Stuffs

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja (14/12/17)

Yay! Vape mail! Thank you Blck Vapour and flavour world!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (14/12/17)

I took your advice @BioHAZarD And went out again today. 
The spoils of my journey...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (14/12/17)

Christos said:


> I took your advice @BioHAZarD And went out again today.
> The spoils of my journey...
> View attachment 116274



I guess it's check-mate. You do go out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/12/17)

Christos said:


> I took your advice @BioHAZarD And went out again today.
> The spoils of my journey...
> View attachment 116274


More wire haha
At least its not more tampon replacements 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> 2 years of Vaping and my very 1st VAPEMAIL BABY
> 
> LOTS OF THANKS TO @Amir not only for the awesum price but for his camaraderie. He left in an awesum build and wicked and gave me my 1st @hands driptip and some juice . Kudos to him
> 
> ...



Awesome @JsPLAYn !
Congrats and wishing you well

But 2 years without receiving a VapeMail!!!
You mean you've never ordered anything online and its been delivered?
My gosh, that must be a record of sorts!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

Thank you The Vape Industry @Naeem_M and Dawn Wing for getting my parcel to me within 52 hours, despite being so busy. Much appreciated!

As for the Bumper Nic Booster- YEAH! Now I can rectify the many zero nic juices which I bought, in the mistaken belief that I could cut down on my nic. Huh! Who was I kidding?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## 87hunter (14/12/17)

Vape mail from Juicy Joe's. 
Juice, concentrates, charger, batteries and diy stuff. 
Fantastic service as always

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/12/17)

Some Vapemail from the folks at @Vapers Corner 

The 12 Monkeys Hakuna is a lovely sweet (not overly sweet) apple flavour with just a touch or zest to it from the cranberry as well. Loving it! And then a man bag as well because the pockets are getting smaller and the carry around gear is becoming too much lol.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/17)

Oh how cruel is fate, by the time I get home it’s going to be wrapped and hidden until the 25th...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (15/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Oh how cruel is fate, by the time I get home it’s going to be wrapped and hidden until the 25th...
> 
> View attachment 116329


Hey! What's your vapemail doing on my braai room table?! Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/17)

Desce Mail Baby! And some Crafted Coils to test drive!  Thanks @akhalz!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (15/12/17)

Silver said:


> Awesome @JsPLAYn !
> Congrats and wishing you well
> 
> But 2 years without receiving a VapeMail!!!
> ...


Thanks @Silver 

Literally nope lol

Have never ever bought anything online ha ha.. this is genuinely my 1st ever.. and the excitement was overwhelming 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/12/17)

Just delivered 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Just delivered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are these going for if i may ask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Literally nope lol
> 
> ...



@JsPLAYn The first ... but not the last, I'm sure!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (15/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @JsPLAYn The first ... but not the last, I'm sure!


Ha ha. Definitely not. I guess It had2 happen sometime lol. I was always the type to wait for the local vape stores to get stock. And what's not available I don't bother with or wait for someone in CT to sell lol. But now that I've broken down that wall.. I'm scaring myself with what's in my mind right now next yr is import year

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (15/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How much are these going for if i may ask?


https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfLEKQcYCrYs9UsQb6YiEErLoIbDO1YMQfEfSSSSJUZL6eIhA/viewform

DESCRIPTION (NEO SLEEVE MINI V2)
Mini- 3mm Neoprene w/ drawstring closure (4.5"x2.5") Fits most single 18650 Box Mods

**Price: R170

COLORS AVAILABLE
Body-Black, Print- Dark Charcoal
Body-Dark Olive, Print-Dark Charcoal 
Body- Red, Print-Florescent Pink
Body-Navy, Print-Steel Blue
Body-Camo, Print-Light Tan
Body-Turquoise, Print-Pink 
Body-Purple, Print-Turquoise 
Body-Charcoal Grey, Print-Red 
Body-Maroon, Print-Rust 
Body-Mustard, Print-Brown

DESCRIPTION (NEO SLEEVE REGULAR V2)
3mm Neoprene w/ drawstring closure (4.5"x3.5") Fits most dual 18650, Billet Box, & Larger Box Mods

**Price: R190

COLORS AVAILABLE
Body-Black, Print- Dark Charcoal 
Body-Dark Olive, Print-Dark Charcoal 
Body- Red, Print-Florescent Pink
Body-Navy, Print-Steel Blue
Body-Camo, Print-Light Tan
Body-Turquoise, Print-Pink 
Body-Purple, Print-Turquoise 
Body-Kelly Green, Print-White
Body-Charcoal Grey, Print-Red 
Body-Maroon, Print-Rust 
Body-Mustard, Print-Brown

DESCRIPTION (NEO SLEEVE MECH)
Mech Sleeve- 3mm Neoprene w/ drawstring closure (5"x1.75") Fits most single 18650 Mech Mods up to 25mm

**Price: R190

COLORS AVAILABLE
Body-Black, Print-Dark Charcoal
Body-Camo, Print-Light Tan

DESCRIPTION (NEO SLEEVE ATTY)
Mech Sleeve- 2mm Neoprene w/ drawstring closure (2.5"x1.75") Fits 22mm-30mm RDA’s, RTA’s, & Tanks

**Price: R150

COLORS AVAILABLE
Body-Black, Print-Dark Charcoal
Body-Camo, Print-Light Tan

All prices exclude shipping. Shipping will R100.

Wholesale prices will be available on request. Please mail me on info@craftedcoils.co.za for wholesale.

Payment will be due when bags are ready for collection/shipping.

Stock is limited, so first come first serve.

Form : https://goo.gl/forms/RufbA0FeZAFZ6GmI3

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali (15/12/17)

One out of 35 Blue Molly's are in SA!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## shaun2707 (15/12/17)

Epic vape pick up this afternoon from none other than @KZOR... if these coils look familiar it because they are the ones from the Daedalus v2 vid that was done yesterday and today. This Sublime juice...... properly sublime!!! Well done Sir!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (16/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> One out of 35 Blue Molly's are in SA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my this is gorgeous!I think Im in love!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (16/12/17)

A “spirited” drive with grandpa through Du Toitskloof Pass cut short by a call from The Courier Guy...Asked him to wait while I race back home.





Awesome comp mail from @Stroodlepuff and the Vape King Team!





Once again thank you for the awesome comp and prizes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst (16/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> A “spirited” drive with grandpa through Du Toitskloof Pass cut short by a call from The Courier Guy...Asked him to wait while I race back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome prize that and many happy vapes on the kit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> A “spirited” drive with grandpa through Du Toitskloof Pass cut short by a call from The Courier Guy...Asked him to wait while I race back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations and many happy vapes. That flavour catcher on your face is going to love it. Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (16/12/17)

Quick vape pickup from Zodiac Vape Supplies for the new Squonker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> A “spirited” drive with grandpa through Du Toitskloof Pass cut short by a call from The Courier Guy...Asked him to wait while I race back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great to see @Jp1905 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby... picked up a fair whack of juice at the Durban Vape Fest!








And two atty stands!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Nice one @Rob Fisher !!
Am keen to hear more about those juices when you have had a chance fo try them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)

Then this juice is all on it's own because I have a feeling this one is going to cause quite a stir! It's called Haywire 22 which is a Mojito Vape Juice. I tasted more than few juices today and this one really caught my attention and is probably the best new juice I have tasted this year! It's smooth and tastes exactly like a Mojito! I am going to put it straight into a Skyline tomorrow and give it a full test drive.

It's due for launch next weekend... you will want to try this one because I'm convinced it going to be a real winner!



And here is the creator of the juice posing with a bottle of Haywire 22 and my CLZ and Skyline... a really humble man and as it turns out an excellent juice maker! He is best known for his Haywire series of Ni80 wire.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Wow @Rob Fisher , that is so cool
Looking forward to hearing more about this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher , that is so cool
> Looking forward to hearing more about this!



I couldn't wait till tomorrow Hi Ho @Silver! Wick'ed a Skyline and filled it with Mojito (Haywire 22)... damn this is a good juice... let's see how I go... methinks this Mickey Mouse sized bottle isn't going to last!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Thats awesome @Rob Fisher 

Courtesy of Wikipedia:

*Mojito* (/moʊˈhiːtoʊ/; Spanish: [moˈxito]) is a traditional Cuban highball.






Traditionally, a *mojito* is a cocktail that consists of five ingredients: white rum, sugar(traditionally sugar cane juice), lime juice, soda water, and mint.[1][2] The original Cuban recipe uses spearmint or yerba buena, a mint variety very popular on the island.[_citation needed_] Its combination of sweetness, citrus, and mint flavors is intended to complement the rum, and has made the mojito a popular summer drink.[3][4] The cocktail has a relatively low alcohol content (about 10% alcohol by volume).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

@Rob Fisher you have to tell us whether you can taste the rum, lime and mint!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher you have to tell us whether you can taste the rum, lime and mint!



Hi Ho @Silver the best Mojito I ever had was in a fancy bar in Las Vegas... and this juice tastes EXACTLY like it. Yes I can taste all three of those ingredients.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (16/12/17)

Hi @Rob Fisher - Please can you confirm as to where will the Haywire Mojito be available from - 0mg Nic. 

Thank you Rob and looking forward to your feedback. 

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - Please can you confirm as to where will the Haywire Mojito be available from - 0mg Nic.
> 
> Thank you Rob and looking forward to your feedback.
> 
> Best Regards - Max



@Max it is launching at Sir Vape on Sat the 22nd next weekend. Not sure what nic will be available because I only found the juice today when Raihaan passed me a little bottle and his mod. But I'm sure 0mg should be available.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

Me having to adjust my vaping budget twice a week is causing ill health to my bank manager, I have told him that he will have to take 2 blue ones this December, instead of just a red one daily! But it's fine, will send flowers once he is transferred from ICU! 

Bring it on, need a boozy one for festivities. Mohito sounds very very good. Better to vape it than having to explain myself to JMPiggyD for indulging.

Only other question is when is Sir Vape moving up here, the courier fees are killing me! Just as soon as one thing ships he gets something else, the Courier Guy knows me by my first name already. Or can we do a delayed delivery system, if he receives no extra order for 3 days he can ship. No wait, bad idea, then I have to wait. Dam, no win situation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## veecee (17/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... picked up a fair whack of juice at the Durban Vape Fest!
> View attachment 116504
> View attachment 116505
> View attachment 116506
> ...


Lolling at the gupta frozen assets!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter (17/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Me having to adjust my vaping budget twice a week is causing ill health to my bank manager, I have told him that he will have to take 2 blue ones this December, instead of just a red one daily! But it's fine, will send flowers once he is transferred from ICU!
> 
> Bring it on, need a boozy one for festivities. Mohito sounds very very good. Better to vape it than having to explain myself to JMPiggyD for indulging.
> 
> Only other question is when is Sir Vape moving up here, the courier fees are killing me! Just as soon as one thing ships he gets something else, the Courier Guy knows me by my first name already. Or can we do a delayed delivery system, if he receives no extra order for 3 days he can ship. No wait, bad idea, then I have to wait. Dam, no win situation.


I have chatted to my vape shop of choice and all I do is place a COD order and they put it one side, I just send an email aswell. Then when it's big enough to warrant postage I email and they post.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

87hunter said:


> I have chatted to my vape shop of choice and all I do is place a COD order and they put it one side, I just send an email aswell. Then when it's big enough to warrant postage I email and they post.


Going to have to do that as well, great idea! Come to think of it, excellent idea. @RenaldoRheeder , with you being so far is this the option that you follow as well until it can go to your holding agent?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter (17/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Going to have to do that as well, great idea! Come to think of it, excellent idea. @RenaldoRheeder , with you being so far is this the option that you follow as well until it can go to your holding agent?


Mark from Juicy Joe's is more than accomadating when it comes to this. I often miss out on juices and small accessories during the month.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

87hunter said:


> Mark from Juicy Joe's is more than accomadating when it comes to this. I often miss out on juices and small accessories during the month.


Will have a look, think I have more than what I need already, but when you see something special it is the want more than the need that sometimes takes over. But it would be great to get certain things and get it all in one go.

Will investigate and talk to some of the guys I frequent to make arrangements. Thanks for the advice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Going to have to do that as well, great idea! Come to think of it, excellent idea. @RenaldoRheeder , with you being so far is this the option that you follow as well until it can go to your holding agent?



@Room Fogger - generally I order straight to @TheV if it is something that requires some collaborative science experimentation, else to my parents place. From time to time I will stockpile at the supplier, but not as the norm. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (18/12/17)

My "consolation" prize from the Vape King Movember Madness comp!




Absolutely epic! Thanks sooooo much @Stroodlepuff !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Tanja (18/12/17)

Stosta said:


> My "consolation" prize from the Vape King Movember Madness comp!
> 
> View attachment 116641
> 
> ...


Oh awesome!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Awesome @Stosta !!
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/17)

Express delivery of Haywire 22 aka Mojito before I ran out of the Mickey Mouse bottle!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Express delivery of Haywire 22 aka Mojito before I ran out of the Mickey Mouse bottle!
> View attachment 116644



Nice @Rob Fisher !
Can't see how big or small that bottle is!!!!!
Is that a 100ml?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/17)

Silver said:


> Nice @Rob Fisher !
> Can't see how big or small that bottle is!!!!!
> Is that a 100ml?



Is this better?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Much better @Rob Fisher !
Mojito overload. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (18/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is this better?
> View attachment 116649


Still Mickey mouse.
Waiting for the 3L order before I'm satisfied

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos (18/12/17)

Vape pick up...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RayDeny (18/12/17)

Christos said:


> Vape pick up...
> View attachment 116660



Christos, let us know how you get along with the jig running along a table.

I’ve been struggling with the 40 and 38G wire clumping up .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (18/12/17)

More vapemail. Thanks @akhalz. 
Black and white beauty rings!



Beauty rings in action...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (18/12/17)

Christos said:


> More vapemail. Thanks @akhalz.
> Black and white beauty rings!
> View attachment 116682
> 
> ...


That limelight is my unicorn mod. Enjoy the vape on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (18/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is this better?
> View attachment 116649


Lucky man, I quite enjoyed that juice, can’t wait for the release

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45 (18/12/17)

Christos said:


> Vape pick up...
> View attachment 116660


Mind if I ask where from bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (18/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Mind if I ask where from bud


Vape club.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/12/17)

I loved the Crius rta and I am not disappointed at all on Crius 2 rta... so far only tried a fruity vape and it accentuates the fruity sweetness and it’s stellar ... juice I know very well srvf refresh

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoky Jordan (18/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I loved the Crius rta and I am not disappointed at all on Crius 2 rta... so far only tried a fruity vape and it accentuates the fruity sweetness and it’s stellar ... juice I know very well srvf refresh
> 
> View attachment 116726


So glad to hear that. Mine should be arriving tomorrow. Can't wait...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I loved the Crius rta and I am not disappointed at all on Crius 2 rta... so far only tried a fruity vape and it accentuates the fruity sweetness and it’s stellar ... juice I know very well srvf refresh
> 
> View attachment 116726



Ooh, i liked the Crius @incredible_hullk - it was my first dual coil rda - and i got the rx200 for it. I was impressed with it and liked it a lot. 

Now you making me want this one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I loved the Crius rta and I am not disappointed at all on Crius 2 rta... so far only tried a fruity vape and it accentuates the fruity sweetness and it’s stellar ... juice I know very well srvf refresh
> 
> View attachment 116726


Mine is on its way as well, keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow. Having a great time with its twin though, it's a great tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/17)

@Silver , imo you would not be disappointed, haven't touched my Zeus since I got the first one, so SS twin on its way from the Sir.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I loved the Crius rta and I am not disappointed at all on Crius 2 rta... so far only tried a fruity vape and it accentuates the fruity sweetness and it’s stellar ... juice I know very well srvf refresh
> 
> View attachment 116726


What a funky looking mod you have their. What it and where can i find one? 

Awesome vapes on such a creative mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @Silver , imo you would not be disappointed, haven't touched my Zeus since I got the first one, so SS twin on its way from the Sir.



Thanks @Room Fogger 
What juice you vaping in it? What coil and power?
Is it quite restricted or do you have it on wide airflow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Room Fogger
> What juice you vaping in it? What coil and power?
> Is it quite restricted or do you have it on wide airflow?


Doing some creme de orange diy in it today, and it rocks. Coil is .41 supplied with the tank, and I am vaping at 35 W. It is a wide airflow, but loving it for DL. Will be doing some fruit tomorrow, watermelon strawberry diy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> What a funky looking mod you have their. What it and where can i find one?
> 
> Awesome vapes on such a creative mod




@antonherbst its sigelei vcigo “pwm” box ... r620 at vape king and I love it 
https://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-vcigo-moon-box-moonshot-rdta-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/12/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, i liked the Crius @incredible_hullk - it was my first dual coil rda - and i got the rx200 for it. I was impressed with it and liked it a lot.
> 
> Now you making me want this one!


Do it @Silver ... imagine vm berry blaze in here

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (19/12/17)

Vape mail 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## PuffingCrow (19/12/17)

HCigar Vt75 Nano simple small DNA chip yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

The twin has arrived

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (19/12/17)

Both of these have a story to tell...

Mr Hardwick's Super Milk: A few months back I complained on the forum about a very hard bottle of Choc Mint which I could hardly squeeze. Mr Hardwick's @method1 very kindly sent me TWO replacements, AS WELL AS a gift of Super Milk. I appreciated it, but didn't think I'd like it as I never order strawberry milkshake in reality! Nevertheless, I tried it - and couldn't stop vaping it!!! This time I've ordered a big bottle!

Toffee D'Luxe: One evening I saw it on the forum and posted that it sounds divine, but that I'd wait until next year. The following morning I ordered it. My year clearly ended before the calendar year! Oh ye of weak-will...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (19/12/17)

I love my Whizzies! They're small enough to pop into my bag and charge my device on the go. The green one I had already but one isn't enough. And now I have a new coffee mug too!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (19/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Toffee D'Luxe


Had a tank at Vapeclub today, and really enjoyed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (19/12/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those the mech sleeves

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (19/12/17)

Stosta said:


> My "consolation" prize from the Vape King Movember Madness comp!
> 
> View attachment 116641
> 
> ...


Awesomeness

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

Smoky Jordan said:


> So glad to hear that. Mine should be arriving tomorrow. Can't wait...


Smoky Jordan, Has yours arrived yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (19/12/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those flavors sounds interesting, where'd got get them from if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/12/17)

Willyza said:


> Had a tank at Vapeclub today, and really enjoyed



@Willyza I found it too sweet. Delicious in small quantities though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (19/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Smoky Jordan, Has yours arrived yet?


 this afternoon and absolutely loving it bud

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (20/12/17)

Vaporator00 said:


> Those flavors sounds interesting, where'd got get them from if I may ask?



Got it from Vape hyper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! Earn Abalone Panels and matching button and drip tip from Thailand!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 15


----------



## Raindance (20/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! Earn Abalone Panels and matching button and drip tip from Thailand!
> View attachment 116882
> View attachment 116883
> View attachment 116884
> View attachment 116885


That is stunning!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! Earn Abalone Panels and matching button and drip tip from Thailand!
> View attachment 116882
> View attachment 116883
> View attachment 116884
> View attachment 116885



stunning !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (20/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! Earn Abalone Panels and matching button and drip tip from Thailand!
> View attachment 116882
> View attachment 116883
> View attachment 116884
> View attachment 116885



What's the procedure like to get these? I had a look at their instagram page but there isn't much info. I saw a white pearl set that I really like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

Amir said:


> What's the procedure like to get these? I had a look at their instagram page but there isn't much info. I saw a white pearl set that I really like



Send him a PM on Messenger. https://www.facebook.com/EARNecig/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (20/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Send him a PM on Messenger. https://www.facebook.com/EARNecig/



Eish me gots no FB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

Amir said:


> Eish me gots no FB



Then you just saved yourself a fortune!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir (20/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then you just saved yourself a fortune!



lol I've asked one of my friends to look into it for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

Amir said:


> Eish me gots no FB



You can chat to him on Instagram.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! Earn Abalone Panels and matching button and drip tip from Thailand!
> View attachment 116882
> View attachment 116883
> View attachment 116884
> View attachment 116885


Wow! Hands-down the most amazing panels!!!

Which BB are they going on Rob? A nugget for extra Durban bling?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (20/12/17)

Hello all ive been mia for a while with network problems but a massive first happend and i got vapemail on the farm.

A massive thank you to @Rob Fisher who included a suprise 60ml of juice while i was running low.This was really a life saver thank you uncle Rob.

A massive thank you to @Heaven Gifts for my prize its being used as i type.

And a massive thank you to @TheV for a beast of a mod.

This is my first farm vapemail post as the closest city to me is 150km away lol so this is special

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Willyza (20/12/17)

Raindance said:


> That is stunning!


The Box is not half bad either

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (20/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.facebook.com/EARNecig/


WoW there some nice stuff there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (20/12/17)

Cor said:


> Hello all ive been mia for a while with network problems but a massive first happend and i got vapemail on the farm.
> 
> A massive thank you to @Rob Fisher who included a suprise 60ml of juice while i was running low.This was really a life saver thank you uncle Rob.
> 
> ...


Farm vape mail for the win! Enjoy all the goodies bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (20/12/17)

Cape Town Vape mail! Oh yeah

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (20/12/17)

A Mini VapeCon 2017 -

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (20/12/17)

Fantastic Packaging  @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Cor said:


> Hello all ive been mia for a while with network problems but a massive first happend and i got vapemail on the farm.
> 
> A massive thank you to @Rob Fisher who included a suprise 60ml of juice while i was running low.This was really a life saver thank you uncle Rob.
> 
> ...



Marvellous @Cor !
Congrats and am so glad for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Max said:


> Fantastic Packaging  @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 116939



@Max, whats in the box?
You are getting close to us having to call the finesmaster!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (20/12/17)

And really appreciated all the effort - energy - anticipation - organising - with The Good Natured and Friendly “The Vape Guy” in Tsaneen - A True and Rewarding transaction and Humbled by the The Vape Guy’s @BumbleBee Warm Generosity - Greatly Greatly Appreciated :-


1 x UD Pocket Bag - Vape Bag - Cool.
1 x UD Cotton Pack - New Cotton.
1 x eVic Primo 75W Mod - Xmas Disc.
1 x Geekvape Zeus SS RTA - Special.
1 x 18650 Samsung SQ Batt. - Stock.
2 x 26650 Batt. for Aegis 100W Mod.
1 x Plastic 26650 Bat. Cover - Safety.
2 x Aluminium Threaded Atty Stands.
2 x 0mg 30ml Milk Tart eJoose.
2 x 0mg 30ml Kings Breakfast eJoose.
1 x 0mg 30ml Chelsea Bun eJoose.
1 x 0mg 30ml Pumpkin Pie eJoose.
1 x 0mg 30ml Kiwichi eJoose.
1 x Fire 001 Drip Tip - Vape Pulse 22
This Drip Tip change the esthetics in an Instant 

So my Honour and Respect to The Vaping Guy - Tsaneen.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Wow, thats awesome @Max
Lovely post

Let us know how you like the Zeus and that Chelsea Bun juice. Sounds interesting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (20/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Max, whats in the box?
> You are getting close to us having to call the finesmaster!!


Goodness after all that we get a little crappy photo.
I'm reporting you @Max to the 'Waffle Master' @Hooked

Dave

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Max (20/12/17)

@Silver and @BumbleBee - Now that’s exactly the plan - seated on the Aegis 100W - Can’t wait

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (20/12/17)

Thank You @DaveH - I do appreciate your interest

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/12/17)

Max said:


> And really appreciated all the effort - energy - anticipation - organising - with The Good Natured and Friendly “The Vape Guy” in Tsaneen - A True and Rewarding transaction and Humbled by the The Vape Guy’s @BumbleBee Warm Generosity - Greatly Greatly Appreciated :-
> 
> 
> 1 x UD Pocket Bag - Vape Bag - Cool.
> ...



Nice haul brother. The evic primo is one beautiful mod.
The first evic primo was such a crowed favourite i dont know why the 2nd generation didnt recieve as much attention. But you wont be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/12/17)

Max said:


> And really appreciated all the effort - energy - anticipation - organising - with The Good Natured and Friendly “The Vape Guy” in Tsaneen - A True and Rewarding transaction and Humbled by the The Vape Guy’s @BumbleBee Warm Generosity - Greatly Greatly Appreciated :-
> 
> 
> 1 x UD Pocket Bag - Vape Bag - Cool.
> ...



*Zeus* was the god of the sky and ruler of the Olympian gods. He overthrew his father, Cronus, and then drew lots with his brothers Poseidon and Hades, in order to decide who would succeed their father on the throne. *Zeus* won the draw and became the supreme ruler of the gods, as well as lord of the sky and lighting 

...enjoy @Max

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (20/12/17)

@Clouds4Days - it’s my second eVic Primo - Because of exactly that and absolutely no hassles and because I wanted another one before they are no longer available 

@vicTor - I’ve been chasing the Zeus since word was heard during VapeCon 17 - and now It’s here - Awesome Amazing Fantastic and will Feedback as soon as. 

Thank You for your Awesome comments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/12/17)

Max said:


> @Clouds4Days - it’s my second eVic Primo - Because of exactly that and absolutely no hassles and because I wanted another one before they are no longer available
> 
> Thank You for your Awesome comments.



I like your thinking brother 
Enjoy my man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/12/17)

Max said:


> And really appreciated all the effort - energy - anticipation - organising - with The Good Natured and Friendly “The Vape Guy” in Tsaneen - A True and Rewarding transaction and Humbled by the The Vape Guy’s @BumbleBee Warm Generosity - Greatly Greatly Appreciated :-
> 
> 
> 1 x UD Pocket Bag - Vape Bag - Cool.
> ...


Wow, so many emojis 

It's always a pleasure dealing with you @Max, enjoy all the new goodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Any more evic primos lying around @BumbleBee? Looking for a silver/black



I love my little Primo... it's may Pit Stopping coil burning cleaning device and testing tank mod...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (20/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love my little Primo... it's may Pit Stopping coil burning cleaning device and testing tank mod...
> View attachment 116944


Exactly what I need it for None of mods (besides the bb) can fire the exocet

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Exactly what I need it for None of mods (esides the bb) can fire the exocet



1,000,000% Drives the Flow's and Exocets like a dream!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (20/12/17)

Stosta said:


> My "consolation" prize from the Vape King Movember Madness comp!
> 
> View attachment 116641
> 
> ...



@Stosta Looks like you're having a lucky streak!  Gamblers motto: don't leave the table until it "goes bad"!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby!  Gold Flave 22! Thanks @Zeki Hilmi!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 9


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Gold Flave 22! Thanks @Zeki Hilmi!
> View attachment 116958


Congrats Uncle Rob... May you be blessed with hours of fun

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/12/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Congrats Uncle Rob... May you be blessed with hours of fun



I think you missed typed that brother ?

Dont you mean
May you be blessed with at least a hour of fun until TCG knocks on your door again ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Genosmate (21/12/17)

This lot really have created a new record ;



Collected from deepest darkest Africa...........just outside Durban on the 12th December,no record of it on the website at any time.They were contacted on the 19th to find out what had happened to the parcel and replying on the 20th informed that it was on the vehicle for delivery on the 19th but they didn't bother to deliver,after speaking with the driver a delivery slot of 1200-1300 was confirmed for the 20th.It arrived here in bandit country aka Knysna at 20.30,cover of darkness always preferable in such dangerous areas for TGC.Jeez I hate couriers!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/12/17)

Ok so its been almost a year since i discovered a specific mod and fell in love immediately with it.
Only con it was out of my price range until about 2 months back where the ModMaker had a few he wanted to clear so he can start making 20700 versions of the specific mod.

Fast forward to today and im finally the Proud owner of a LunaSea Mod.
Pics do not do this Mod Justice.

It is a Luna 2 which is a dual 18650 mech in parellel.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 20 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (21/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so its been almost a year since i discovered a specific mod and fell in love immediately with it.
> Only con it was out of my price range until about 2 months back where the ModMaker had a few he wanted to clear so he can start making 20700 versions of the specific mod.
> 
> Fast forward to today and im finally the Proud owner of a LunaSea Mod.
> ...



WOW !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (21/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so its been almost a year since i discovered a specific mod and fell in love immediately with it.
> Only con it was out of my price range until about 2 months back where the ModMaker had a few he wanted to clear so he can start making 20700 versions of the specific mod.
> 
> Fast forward to today and im finally the Proud owner of a LunaSea Mod.
> ...


Looks stunning. Wishing you very much happy vaping on that beauty

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/12/17)

Playtime - I must just find the time 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so its been almost a year since i discovered a specific mod and fell in love immediately with it.
> Only con it was out of my price range until about 2 months back where the ModMaker had a few he wanted to clear so he can start making 20700 versions of the specific mod.
> 
> Fast forward to today and im finally the Proud owner of a LunaSea Mod.
> ...


WOW, many happy clouds @Clouds4Days . That is surely something that only comes around once a lifetime. Enjoy it, and be sure that half of the country is green with envy!, dam, I am still scared of mechs and I am envious.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so its been almost a year since i discovered a specific mod and fell in love immediately with it.
> Only con it was out of my price range until about 2 months back where the ModMaker had a few he wanted to clear so he can start making 20700 versions of the specific mod.
> 
> Fast forward to today and im finally the Proud owner of a LunaSea Mod.
> ...



Congrats on the mod @Clouds4Days !
Looks lovely

Nothing like getting something you've been wanting for a long time. 

Enjoy and wishing you many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (21/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so its been almost a year since i discovered a specific mod and fell in love immediately with it.
> Only con it was out of my price range until about 2 months back where the ModMaker had a few he wanted to clear so he can start making 20700 versions of the specific mod.
> 
> Fast forward to today and im finally the Proud owner of a LunaSea Mod.
> ...


So happy for u my brother man I was lucky enough to hold one just now and it’s class! Most beautiful mod I’ve seen. Enjoy homie

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/12/17)

Ha ha.. and another vape mail.. thanks @Rafique .. my kids told me I've been a good boy this year as Santa is sending me alot of gifts





sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (21/12/17)

Max said:


> And really appreciated all the effort - energy - anticipation - organising - with The Good Natured and Friendly “The Vape Guy” in Tsaneen - A True and Rewarding transaction and Humbled by the The Vape Guy’s @BumbleBee Warm Generosity - Greatly Greatly Appreciated :-
> 
> 
> 1 x UD Pocket Bag - Vape Bag - Cool.
> ...


Nice juice choices. Please give some reviews. Very interested in your opinion on some of them 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Max (21/12/17)

Hi @veecee - will certainly post a review as soon as

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

Cor said:


> Hello all ive been mia for a while with network problems but a massive first happend and i got vapemail on the farm.
> 
> A massive thank you to @Rob Fisher who included a suprise 60ml of juice while i was running low.This was really a life saver thank you uncle Rob.
> 
> ...



@Cor I’m happy for you, congrats on your vape gear!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (21/12/17)

Genosmate said:


> This lot really have created a new record ;
> View attachment 116960
> 
> 
> ...



@Genosmate Just by the way, one can NEVER track a parcel from Courier Guy. I hate that, because I like to know where my parcel is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so its been almost a year since i discovered a specific mod and fell in love immediately with it.
> Only con it was out of my price range until about 2 months back where the ModMaker had a few he wanted to clear so he can start making 20700 versions of the specific mod.
> 
> Fast forward to today and im finally the Proud owner of a LunaSea Mod.
> ...



@Clouds4Days Looks stunning! Wishing you many happy vapes with it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Genosmate Just by the way, one can NEVER track a parcel from Courier Guy. I hate that, because I like to know where my parcel is!


Hi @Hooked, I have often seen you make this comment and I do not understand your statement. TCG has some of the best tracking of any courier company. See below:


Is there a difference when items are sent to rural destinations?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Hooked, I have often seen you make this comment and I do not understand your statement. TCG has some of the best tracking of any courier company. See below:
> View attachment 117016
> 
> Is there a difference when items are sent to rural destinations?
> ...


I've been having a hard time with The Courier Guy and their tracking info lately. They seem to have two systems, one that the client can access on the website and one that they use internally. With the rush of parcels they have to process during the busier times of the year they don't always have time to capture the data on both systems so their internal system gets priority. As a result the person tracking their parcel will sometimes get an error saying that "no packages are being handled here" or something to that effect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> WOW, many happy clouds @Clouds4Days . That is surely something that only comes around once a lifetime. Enjoy it, and be sure that half of the country is green with envy!, dam, I am still scared of mechs and I am envious.



Hi brother, no need to be scared of mechs. Look how many guys have mech squonkers and i have yet to hear of anything bad happening (only one incedent but you could clearly see the internals had been tampered with) .

A dual parellel mech is very safe as your amp draw is now distributed between the two batteries.

Dont be affraid to ask questions if you ever want to try out the Mech world, there is not much too it and its so simple knowing your limits using ohm calculators available on apps and the web.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> So happy for u my brother man I was lucky enough to hold one just now and it’s class! Most beautiful mod I’ve seen. Enjoy homie



Thanks my brother from another mother. She is something special so glad i finally got her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the mod @Clouds4Days !
> Looks lovely
> 
> Nothing like getting something you've been wanting for a long time.
> ...



Thank you @Silver . Shes a keeper, i just need to make sure i dont put her anywhere near a fire when invited to a braai during this festive season.

Alcohol+Braai+Wood Mod=

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (22/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you @Silver . Shes a keeper, i just need to make sure i dont put her anywhere near a fire when invited to a braai during this festive season.
> 
> Alcohol+Braai+Wood Mod=


Keep her in your pocket when she's not in your hand. No chance of adding to the fire or losing her

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother, no need to be scared of mechs. Look how many guys have mech squonkers and i have yet to hear of anything bad happening (only one incedent but you could clearly see the internals had been tampered with) .
> 
> A dual parellel mech is very safe as your amp draw is now distributed between the two batteries.
> 
> Dont be affraid to ask questions if you ever want to try out the Mech world, there is not much too it and its so simple knowing your limits using ohm calculators available on apps and the web.


Thanks man, appreciate offer of sharing the knowledge. I am starting to look at unregulated, but loving the regulated world. Who knows what next year holds. Like the dual parralel battery setup with regards to load splitting. Enjoy the clouds!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (22/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so its been almost a year since i discovered a specific mod and fell in love immediately with it.
> Only con it was out of my price range until about 2 months back where the ModMaker had a few he wanted to clear so he can start making 20700 versions of the specific mod.
> 
> Fast forward to today and im finally the Proud owner of a LunaSea Mod.
> ...



I can’t get over how gorgeous this mod is! You lucky guy, drooling over here lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (22/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been having a hard time with The Courier Guy and their tracking info lately. They seem to have two systems, one that the client can access on the website and one that they use internally. With the rush of parcels they have to process during the busier times of the year they don't always have time to capture the data on both systems so their internal system gets priority. As a result the person tracking their parcel will sometimes get an error saying that "no packages are being handled here" or something to that effect.



Spot on,just like this one I got for my parcel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/17)

Carnival said:


> I can’t get over how gorgeous this mod is! You lucky guy, drooling over here lol.



Thank you so much @Carnival . For me the LunaSea Mods are something special , im just a sucker for its artistic appeal and if i could i would get more LunaSea Mods.

But im more than happy if the only Luna i ever have is my Luna2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you so much @Carnival . For me the LunaSea Mods are something special , im just a sucker for its artistic appeal and if i could i would get more LunaSea Mods.
> 
> But im more than happy if the only Luna i ever have is my Luna2.



What juices did you vape first in the Luna @Clouds4Days ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (22/12/17)

Mail from Vape King! So excited my gear arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/17)

Silver said:


> What juices did you vape first in the Luna @Clouds4Days ?



I was so excited i grabbed anything (DIY Strawberry Cheesecake) on my trip to the Post Office yesterday so i could vape her immediately in the car park 

But Last Night Yogas 'Almond Milkshake' was shinning beautifully in the Goon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Mail from Vape King! So excited my gear arrived!
> View attachment 117029



Awesome stuff.... Let the playing commense.
Today is gonna be fun day for yourself @Carnival .
Enjoy all your new goodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/17)

I been watching @KZOR videos on the new Daedalus Pro and i had a chat with him to get some more info cause i was really intrigued at how simple Kzor make coil building on the Daedalus look.

@KZOR be prepared for more calls from me on coil building tips

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (22/12/17)

@Clouds4Days ..... just be patient and watch alot of videos till you find the teqnique that works best for you. Bottom line is that at the end of the day you will save loads of moola which you can then spend on other goodies.
With my son's life saving duties we are not home much this holiday but will complete my alien build video when I get the chance.
Have a great time playing around with the daedalus ..... it can be an awesome tool.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/17)

KZOR said:


> @Clouds4Days ..... just be patient and watch alot of videos till you find the teqnique that works best for you. Bottom line is that at the end of the day you will save loads of moola which you can then spend on other goodies.
> With my son's life saving duties we are not home much this holiday but will complete my alien build video when I get the chance.
> Have a great time playing around with the daedalus ..... it can be an awesome tool.



Thanks @KZOR , hopefully i get a chance to play around with her today. Ive bought some small kanthal cheapy spools to mess around with her for now.
Will post my first build (fail or not) once i get it done.

I have 0.1 x 0.8 ribbon wire what Guage should my outer be for framed staples @KZOR ?
I was going to use 28G for outer.
And can i wrap it in 30G ?

Im sort of just winging it here for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (22/12/17)

Not quite Vape mail I went to pick it up but needed a nice tank for runaround and this is a smashing tank... the lads at atomix alway nice to visit @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Not quite Vape mail I went to pick it up but needed a nice tank for runaround and this is a smashing tank... the lads at atomix alway nice to visit @Frostbite
> View attachment 117044


100% @Scouse45 this is the way I wanted the petri 24 to be...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Frostbite (22/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Not quite Vape mail I went to pick it up but needed a nice tank for runaround and this is a smashing tank... the lads at atomix alway nice to visit @Frostbite
> View attachment 117044



You are most welcome sir! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (22/12/17)

Frostbite said:


> You are most welcome sir! Enjoy


And u didn’t even come out to greet me hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frostbite (22/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> And u didn’t even come out to greet me hahaha


Did you shout the magic word ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (22/12/17)

Frostbite said:


> Did you shout the magic word ?


There were customers around couldn’t use profanity

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (22/12/17)

You get some good guys, and you get some great guys... but every once in a while... you come across someone who is a legend!! Thank you @Christos. Not only for the Gloom or the really long drive... But also for all the teeny tiny extras that make a huge difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Scouse45 (22/12/17)

Amir said:


> You get some good guys, and you get some great guys... but every once in a while... you come across someone who is a legend!! Thank you @Christos. Not only for the Gloom or the really long drive... But also for all the teeny tiny extras that make a huge difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfection in vapemail there wow wow wow wow my absolute unicorn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep (22/12/17)

Popped into vapeking south coast mall today:


Craving for fused claptons are still unsatisfied this stuff goes low.
Great servie from these guys on a insane busy day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/17)

Amir said:


> You get some good guys, and you get some great guys... but every once in a while... you come across someone who is a legend!! Thank you @Christos. Not only for the Gloom or the really long drive... But also for all the teeny tiny extras that make a huge difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, that is amazing @Amir !! Enjoy it
@Christos , kudos to you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/12/17)

Last vape mail for 2017 - some hig-nic juice (12mg nic) 

It is stated that the bottle "is equivalent to 400 traditional cigarettes". Interesting! Never seen something like this before!




Oh so Creamy flavour description: "Bavarian Cream is deliciously rich and _*creamy*_ vanilla flavor based on the classic Swiss desert. Delectable flavor on its own, but is also great to mix with fruit flavors." Hope it will be good, as I love vanilla flavours! Not only are they a good ADV if I'm out and about, but I've found that they cleanse the palate in between other stronger flavours.

And some more high-nic juice which is a two-bottle combo. One bottle is 20mg nic and the other is zero. I assume one can mix them to one's nic preference. How fascinating and what a great idea! Never seen this before either! What a fascinating vape mail this is!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Hooked, I have often seen you make this comment and I do not understand your statement. TCG has some of the best tracking of any courier company. See below:
> View attachment 117016
> 
> Is there a difference when items are sent to rural destinations?
> ...



@Raindance All that I know is that I have received a number of deliveries from The Courier Guy and I've NEVER been able to track them. However, I can track my parcels from other couriers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (22/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Perfection in vapemail there wow wow wow wow my absolute unicorn!



Thank you bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (22/12/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, that is amazing @Amir !! Enjoy it
> @Christos , kudos to you!



Thanx captain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (23/12/17)

Awesome catch-up with @Rob Fisher yesterday. Talked some rubbish, talked some serious stuff, went for a drive, and of course, discussed vape!




Thanks for the epic loot Rob... I don't know where to start!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Oh wow @Stosta - that is just awesome!

Enjoy!

That is amazing @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome catch-up with @Rob Fisher yesterday. Talked some rubbish, talked some serious stuff, went for a drive, and of course, discussed vape!
> 
> View attachment 117109
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing Robs haul from @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/17)

Popped into @Sir Vape for the launch of Haywire 22 and walked out with a whole heap more juices to test!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/17)

Another juice sent for testing!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/17)

Christos said:


> Looking forward to seeing Robs haul from @Stosta



All I got was two dirty nappies.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
Always interesting to try out new juices!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher
> Always interesting to try out new juices!!



Trying one of them now... I discovered @BigGuy's wife Sam did a juice and I tongue tasted it and it passed that test... now it's in the Skyline! All matchy matchy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Lol @Rob Fisher 
Even the juice bottle is matchy matchy with the CLZ!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/17)

Last vape mail for me, so 
Merry Christmas to me, Merry Christmas to me!
I have been listening to some talk by certain individuals on the site and found this wire at Vape King,


And then thought it would do just fine in a 2.5 id 5 wrap coil coming out at 0.61 Ohm (thanks Phil at VK Fourways for the help) and be perfect for the SXK BB (rev 4 b, 70W) tarnish brown that I have just collected from @Slick , thanks bud, nice meeting you and doing business with you, and oh was it the right stuff



And at a moderate 25 W on the clock, and the tank filled with some Gringo, wonder who has been enjoying this juice, I now have to go and explore my 2 neighbors gardens as the flavour and experience just knocked my socks Right out of the park. Best pair and I want them back, they match,



Me be a very, very happy chappy right now.   My sincere thanks to all the BB' ites that have been keeping this secret from the rest of us mere mortals. I'll worry about the budget next year, it is worth it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

That was an epic post @Room Fogger 
Glad for you that you are enjoying it
Man its great when that happens and it all just jingles right

Happy holidays

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> That was an epic post @Room Fogger
> Glad for you that you are enjoying it
> Man its great when that happens and it all just jingles right
> 
> Happy holidays


@Silver , That which is meant to be, will be. I am so happy that I am privileged enough to be able to do this. A new chapter in vaping has begun for me, and it is going to be a joyous journey.

Happy holidays and merry clouds to all forum members, you all make it worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Last vape mail for me, so
> Merry Christmas to me, Merry Christmas to me!
> I have been listening to some talk by certain individuals on the site and found this wire at Vape King,
> View attachment 117126
> ...



Congratulations .... Wish you many many happy vapes off your new baby.

Im Glad you took her , i had gone on Slicks post many a times wanting to call dibs and had to show restraint.
Its gone to a deserving home.

You got a bargain of note there.
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @Silver , That which is meant to be, will be. I am so happy that I am privileged enough to be able to do this. A new chapter in vaping has begun for me, and it is going to be a joyous journey.
> 
> Happy holidays and merry clouds to all forum members, you all make it worthwhile.



Thanks @Room Fogger 
Enjoying the journey is what its all about!!

Which reminds me, there is a thread about that which needs to be bumped

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Congratulations .... Wish you many many happy vapes off your new baby.
> 
> Im Glad you took her , i had gone on Slicks post many a times wanting to call dibs and had to show restraint.
> Its gone to a deserving home.
> ...


Thank you for the well wishes @Clouds4Days ,I went on the add a couple of times per day since it was posted and eventually said that if it was still there when I got paid for December, it was meant to be. It was meant to be. This is a new road on the journey, and it looks good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Thank you for the well wishes @Clouds4Days ,I went on the add a couple of times per day since it was posted and eventually said that if it was still there when I got paid for December, it was meant to be. It was meant to be. This is a new road on the journey, and it looks good



Then it was definitely destined to be in your hands.
Im glad for you.
The Tarnish brown is such a nice colour, now you can go carve a tree and make some matchy BB panels

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Then it was definitely destined to be in your hands.
> Im glad for you.
> The Tarnish brown is such a nice colour, now you can go carve a tree and make some matchy BB panels


Who's paying for stitches?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Who's paying for stitches?



Discovery

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Discovery


You clearly have not used your medical aid much.... last I checked you pay them and end of story

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/12/17)

Got this back today after i sent it directly to Hasan once it landed to try a few coil builds in it to find the perfect one!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Christos said:


> You clearly have not used your medical aid much.... last I checked you pay them and end of story



Thats actually True 
I do get something from them though- emails on annual price increases

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> Got this back today after i sent it directly to Hasan once it landed to try a few coil builds in it to find the perfect one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohhh nice one brother. Please report back on her.
Ive seen 2 types of Haku whats the diffrence between the two brother?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ooohhh nice one brother. Please report back on her.
> Ive seen 2 types of Haku whats the diffrence between the two brother?


One deck is reduced and the other is open..look at pic for details..





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> One deck is reduced and the other is open..look at pic for details..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What difference will that make to the vape brother? Smaller chamber so more flavour?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What difference will that make to the vape brother? Smaller chamber so more flavour?


Smaller chamber should be more flavour while bigger chamber should be more clouds but apparently the flavour is the same so i am happy there! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> Smaller chamber should be more flavour while bigger chamber should be more clouds but apparently the flavour is the same so i am happy there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



I was thinking the same cause the vapour goes up so i wouldnt see how a smaller juice well would affect the flavour production.
Thats great bud, let us know what atty you would compare the flavour too once shes up and running.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (23/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I was thinking the same cause the vapour goes up so i wouldnt see how a smaller juice well would affect the flavour production.
> Thats great bud, let us know what atty you would compare the flavour too once shes up and running.


Will do..so far my best atty is the Solo but i had to clean and hide it othereise i'd neglect my other atties..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (23/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Last vape mail for me, so
> Merry Christmas to me, Merry Christmas to me!
> I have been listening to some talk by certain individuals on the site and found this wire at Vape King,
> View attachment 117126
> ...


Best wire for high ohm builds and perfect for the bb! Where did u get it from? I was gifted it by the man himself @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/17)

Jengz said:


> Best wire for high ohm builds and perfect for the bb! Where did u get it from? I was gifted it by the man himself @RenaldoRheeder


Was lucky and got some from Vape King in Fourways, they unpacked this morning, so timing was spot on. Nice man, @RenaldoRheeder , kudos to you sir. @Jengz , you enjoying it as much as I do?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (24/12/17)

Okay so where to begin....

First of "hi" long time no see
Now lets begin...

Thank you @Heaven Gifts for the amazing comp...my attempt at a review is coming shortly. Just have to test the device thoroughly first.





And then thank you @Hooked for posting a vapemail pic with juices from @White Shadow ...cant wait to give them a taste. Also thank you @White Shadow for the 2 free testers.



Edit:
First tank of the Kahlua Don Pedro done and dusted....and all I can say is...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Jp1905 (24/12/17)

Some awesome pick up mail!!! Shoutout to @Keyaam for hooking me up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

Constantbester said:


> Okay so where to begin....
> 
> First of "hi" long time no see
> Now lets begin...
> ...



Enjoy it @Constantbester 
That tarot nano looks so colourful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/12/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Some awesome pick up mail!!! Shoutout to @Keyaam for hooking me up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it.. that road looks very familiar lol.. my home turf

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (27/12/17)

The Skystar Revvo kit from @Aspirecig !

It actually got delivered to my office on Friday once I left for the weekend. I was very tempted to make the drive to come and collect it, but I eventually decided it would be nice to get into work today and have something to look forward to!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

Vape Mail from @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (27/12/17)

Skydrop is here!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 117406
> 
> 
> The Skystar Revvo kit from @Aspirecig !
> ...



@Stosta That looks stunning! Congrats again on winning such a gorgeous device and many happy vapes! I've put it on my Possible Upgrade list, so let us know what you think of it. Are the coils available in South Africa?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @BumbleBee!
> 
> View attachment 117407



@Carnival that looks beautiful! On my Possible Upgrade list it goes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

Constantbester said:


> Okay so where to begin....
> 
> First of "hi" long time no see
> Now lets begin...
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (27/12/17)

Christos said:


> Skydrop is here!
> View attachment 117408
> View attachment 117409



Eagerly awaiting some feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (27/12/17)

Amir said:


> Eagerly awaiting some feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the wife is back home this is first on my list of build and vape!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee (27/12/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 117406
> 
> 
> The Skystar Revvo kit from @Aspirecig !
> ...


Definitely one of the more elegant mods available! 

Congrats, and pls review. Actually im starting to think I should enter a few competions, no entry no chance of winning I guess.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 117406
> 
> 
> The Skystar Revvo kit from @Aspirecig !
> ...



This is a stunner!! Love the colours! Happy vaping @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (27/12/17)

Awesome @Stosta - you’ve got yours - mine was delivered this morning but not there to open it - will do as soon as I get home

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

My juices arrived from Skyblue Vaping! Looking forward to trying them.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/17)

REO Mail Baby! <-- Haven't said that for a long time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/17)

Oh and I also got a pair of Vape Shares as seen in Phil Busardo's last video. Premium Cotton Sheares hand tuned and perfected in the USA is what they say. Let's see how they perform.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

ODB battery wraps to see what the hype is about... the Wake RTA because I tried one the other day with commercial coils and I was impressed!





I loved this juice when it first came out but it nailed my throat... it's been redone and I'm hoping the taste is the same but it won't nail my throat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/17)

Oh WOW this Vape Mail I have been really really really been dying to get! Skyline Sky Drop kits baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## TheV (28/12/17)

Last bit of vape mail for the year! Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/12/17)

VA Arkon Carbon Edition !!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/17)

And here I thought I was done,  but needed the bags and decided to try something different squonking wise after seeing a post by @Rob Fisher regarding a bf RDTA, his one is currently out of my reach, but going to try out this GAIA by Cthulhu, Thank you to @Sir Vape for the speedy dispatch.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/17)

TheV said:


> Last bit of vape mail for the year! Thanks @BumbleBee


So jealous! My wire is only coming tomorrow!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Last Vape Mail of the year - haven't I said that before?
This is the first time that I've dealt with Skyblue Vaping @Melinda and @Derik and WOW - the speed of delivery was amazing!! I placed my order in the early hours of the morning of 27 Dec. and received it at about 11 a.m. on the 28th. Skyblue is in Gauteng and I'm in an outlying area of Cape Town. Wow! Incredibly quick service which is what I like. 

What's more, I received two free bottles of juice - Strawberry Snap and Happy Holidays. What a lovely surprise that was! Thank you sooo much Skyblue !

I ordered a few bottles of their house-brand e-liquid, all shown in the pic below. I'm particularly fascinated by Ambrosia, which has an enigmatic description on the website, but it remains a mystery as the flavour profile isn't mentioned. Now tell me, who could possibly
resist a step into the unknown?





I also order a few TFA concentrates, which I intend using to upgrade some of my current stock (not of Skyblue) of weakish flavours - a mix-'n-match experiment, for the first time. Another step into the unknown ... ooooohhh what fun!

EDIT: Wrong "Derik" tagged - sorry @Derik , I should have tagged @Derick

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

And on the same day I received the pouch from Cape Union Mart. That's me done for 2017!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (29/12/17)

TheV said:


> Last bit of vape mail for the year! Thanks @BumbleBee



Love the wraps. And the pen style i take is for your mom? Or you?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> And here I thought I was done,  but needed the bags and decided to try something different squonking wise after seeing a post by @Rob Fisher regarding a bf RDTA, his one is currently out of my reach, but going to try out this GAIA by Cthulhu, Thank you to @Sir Vape for the speedy dispatch.
> 
> View attachment 117542


Interesting concept and awaiting your feedback on the bf rdta.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (29/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Love the wraps. And the pen style i take is for your mom? Or you?


The Innokin T20 is actually for me. I bought it on a whim when ordering wire from @BumbleBee. It is ridiculously cheap, even without the 20% discount.
It is an awesome little mod for the price. Definite value for money. A very tight draw but nice to have something different available when I feel like it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Interesting concept and awaiting your feedback on the bf rdta.


Will do, just have to evict one of my sons so that I actually have space to build. He's going camping, now his GF families responsible for the feeding. Locust one on route tomorrow, going to take locust 2 on a little trip end of next week, hoping for some roadkill encounter to add to the cooler bag.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A second Vapor Giant (limited Gold edition) thanks @TheV!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/17)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Thanks @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> So jealous! My wire is only coming tomorrow!!!!





It arrived!!!! Thanks so much @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (29/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 117594
> 
> It arrived!!!! Thanks so much @BumbleBee !!


Enjoy! Let us know how the build goes. Best wire the BB in my opinion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (29/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A second Vapor Giant (limited Gold edition) thanks @TheV!
> View attachment 117588


Only a pleasure @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/12/17)

Carnival said:


> My juices arrived from Skyblue Vaping! Looking forward to trying them.
> 
> View attachment 117428





Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby! <-- Haven't said that for a long time!
> View attachment 117435
> View attachment 117436



Gee when these posts came up I thought I went back in time to the year 2013.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Last Vape Mail of the year - haven't I said that before?
> This is the first time that I've dealt with Skyblue Vaping @Melinda and @Derik and WOW - the speed of delivery was amazing!! I placed my order in the early hours of the morning of 27 Dec. and received it at about 11 a.m. on the 28th. Skyblue is in Gauteng and I'm in an outlying area of Cape Town. Wow! Incredibly quick service which is what I like.
> 
> What's more, I received two free bottles of juice - Strawberry Snap and Happy Holidays. What a lovely surprise that was! Thank you sooo much Skyblue !
> ...



Awesome!!! @Hooked 

Let us know what these juices are like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 117490



Had a good laugh at this! Nice one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/17)

TheV said:


> Enjoy! Let us know how the build goes. Best wire the BB in my opinion





8 wrap 2.5mm @TheV 

Came to 1ohm on the dot and is ABSOLUTE magic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

TheV said:


> The Innokin T20 is actually for me. I bought it on a whim when ordering wire from @BumbleBee. It is ridiculously cheap, even without the 20% discount.
> It is an awesome little mod for the price. Definite value for money. A very tight draw but nice to have something different available when I feel like it.



@TheV it is a good device. I was given one by @BumbleBee and now I've passed it on to a new vaper. She tried two of my devices but like the T20 - and she's still loving it! Even for an experienced vaper, it seems that one can never have too many devices!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## @cliff (29/12/17)

Thanks @BumbleBee 
Got the wire @TheV 
Got the pico 25 @RenaldoRheeder (it does take the exocet)






Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (29/12/17)

Some of the best vape mail ever.  Finally got my unicorn...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Awesome!!! @Hooked
> 
> Let us know what these juices are like.



@Carnival I'll wait until the minty flavour from a previous juice has disappeared from my coil before I try anything new. Will buy more coils next week! I also need another device. You bought something recently from The Vape Guy, didn't you? What do you think of it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> Got the wire @TheV
> Got the pico 25 @RenaldoRheeder (it does take the exocet)
> 
> ...



@Cliff let us know what you think of the Pico, as I need to buy another device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Cliff let us know what you think of the Pico, as I need to buy another device.


Hi @Hooked
So far it seems great, easy to use interface and it is tiny which is great. It will run my wife's merlin mini with a 1ohm mtl type setup.


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival I'll wait until the minty flavour from a previous juice has disappeared from my coil before I try anything new. Will buy more coils next week! I also need another device. You bought something recently from The Vape Guy, didn't you? What do you think of it?



I did! I got the Smok T-Priv in white/rainbow and I’m very happy with it. So far, it works beautifully! So yes, I’d recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee (29/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Some of the best vape mail ever.  Finally got my unicorn...
> 
> View attachment 117617
> 
> ...


So fresh and so clean. Definitely easy on the eyes!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/12/17)

Some awesome vape mail over the last 2 days






Van & Del Jazz with some extra caps






Sva squonker  at last got my hand on one via waffle of the G.O.W.A group. These guys actually know how to do raffles and run it at acceptable prices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali (29/12/17)

Some irish coffee that people overseas are raving about and another solo cause i just love the flavour on this thing!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/12/17)

Ok so we still in 2017 and my one 2018 vape resolution was to be a reonaught once again.
At least im off to a good start 

Thank you @incredible_hullk for this beauty, she is as new my brother and you a Legend. Thanks for the OL16 and hands tip, really apreciate it bud. True...true... Legend my man.
Gonna build and wick her tonight.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so we still in 2017 and my one 2018 vape resolution was to be a reonaught once again.
> At least im off to a good start
> 
> Thank you @incredible_hullk for this beauty, she is as new my brother and you a Legend my brother Thanks for the OL16 and hands tip my brother, really apreciate it bud. True...true... Legend my man.
> ...


Pleasure bud @Clouds4Days ... deserves a good home and I know u will give a good home

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> Some irish coffee that people overseas are raving about and another solo cause i just love the flavour on this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Cobrali Please, please, I beg you, with tears in my eyes, tell me where you got the Irish Coffee - it's what I'm looking for and I even posted on the Who's got Stock forum but I've had no replies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Cobrali Please, please, I beg you, with tears in my eyes, tell me where you got the Irish Coffee - it's what I'm looking for and I even posted on the Who's got Stock forum but I've had no replies.



I’d like to know as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Cobrali Please, please, I beg you, with tears in my eyes, tell me where you got the Irish Coffee - it's what I'm looking for and I even posted on the Who's got Stock forum but I've had no replies.



There was a group buy on a Facebook group.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Cobrali Please, please, I beg you, with tears in my eyes, tell me where you got the Irish Coffee - it's what I'm looking for and I even posted on the Who's got Stock forum but I've had no replies.


We got a group buy going and the organiser will organise a 2nd batch as we have given the thumbs up for this juice's hype being real!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (29/12/17)

@Khabir Tayob when are you organising a group buy for Eleanor again? I think a lot of people are interested in it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> We got a group buy going and the organiser will organise a 2nd batch as we have given the thumbs up for this juice's hype being real!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



@Cobrali Thanks for your reply. I would be interested in participating in the group buy if possible? I see you've also asked someone about Eleanor - that is actually the one that set me on the track of Irish Coffee and I would definitely be interested in that too!

EDIT: I should look before I write! Eleanor IS the one in your pic - sorry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Cobrali (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Cobrali Thanks for your reply. I would be interested in participating in the group buy if possible? I see you've also asked someone about Eleanor - that is actually the one that set me on the track of Irish Coffee and I would definitely be interested in that too!


Khabir was the one who organised the group buy..so he would be the right one to ask about the second group buy.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so we still in 2017 and my one 2018 vape resolution was to be a reonaught once again.
> At least im off to a good start
> 
> Thank you @incredible_hullk for this beauty, she is as new my brother and you a Legend my brother Thanks for the OL16 and hands tip my brother, really apreciate it bud. True...true... Legend my man.
> ...



Oh wow, @Clouds4Days !
Congrats on the Reo - she is a beauty! That finish is considered to be the hardiest of all
Looks great - and with the OL16 and tip
Wishing you many happy vapes on her !!


Lovely Reo @incredible_hullk !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

veecee said:


> So fresh and so clean. Definitely easy on the eyes!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



@veecee Wishing you many Happy Vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> There was a group buy on a Facebook group.



What's the name of the group? May I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/12/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, @Clouds4Days !
> Congrats on the Reo - she is a beauty! That finish is considered to be the hardiest of all
> Looks great - and with the OL16 and tip
> Wishing you many happy vapes on her !!
> ...



Thank you @Silver , she is a beaut and im really happy with her. Now to stick to my second 2018 vape resolution - not to sell gear i love 

Not a chance she is going, now to find the ol16 thread and look at what builds work well.

Ive stuck in a single fussed clapton reading 0.50 ohms so gonna test it out for the meantime with the following build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> What's the name of the group? May I join?



The group is a closed group.
Im not sure how the group works as i was invited myself.
I think they work on vouches.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> @Khabir Tayob when are you organising a group buy for Eleanor again? I think a lot of people are interested in it!



@Khabir Tayob I am definitely interested in Eleanor and @Carnival is too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (29/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The group is a closed group.
> Im not sure how the group works as i was invited myself.
> I think they work on vouches.


The group works on vouches or the admins add you if they know and trust you.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Scouse45 (29/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so we still in 2017 and my one 2018 vape resolution was to be a reonaught once again.
> At least im off to a good start
> 
> Thank you @incredible_hullk for this beauty, she is as new my brother and you a Legend my brother Thanks for the OL16 and hands tip my brother, really apreciate it bud. True...true... Legend my man.
> ...


U said my brother a lot in that post. I’m damn happy for u (my brother) so glad u found wat u were looking for u deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> U said my brother a lot in that post. I’m damn happy for u (my brother) so glad u found wat u were looking for u deserve it



Hahahaha, i didnt realise it even bud. Maybe it is cause im so dam happy (my brother) 

Shot bud , apreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Cobrali said:


> The group works on vouches or the admins add you if they know and trust you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



I understand ...thanks for the reply, @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG (29/12/17)

I suppose this is vape mail or is it vape collect?







Bought from vaporise.co.za. Just some Sony VTC6 and a 100ml bottle of VG as I hear it's a good thing to have on hand for pesky o-rings on some of the tanks I've ordered.

Was initially going to get the LG HG2, but the VTC6 came out better in tests.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> I suppose this is vape mail or is it vape collect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vape Collect is almost as good as Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (30/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Some of the best vape mail ever.  Finally got my unicorn...
> 
> View attachment 117617
> 
> ...



What an absolute beauty man... so happy for you. If there ever was someone who deserved such a beautiful mod, it would be me... then you... so you kinda jumped the queue here but I’m happy for u anyways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr_Puffs (30/12/17)

Amir said:


> What an absolute beauty man... so happy for you. If there ever was someone who deserved such a beautiful mod, it would be me... then you... so you kinda jumped the queue here but I’m happy for u anyways
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha always making jokes hey  Well atleast I deserve it 2nd which I will take as a compliment.  Thanks Bud! Haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (30/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @veecee Wishing you many Happy Vapes!


Thanks very much, but it's not mine. I was congratulating someone else!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (30/12/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hahaha always making jokes hey  Well atleast I deserve it 2nd which I will take as a compliment.  Thanks Bud! Haha



Lol I’m just messing with you... I have a Gloom tho so your timing is perfect. It surely is a compliment man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/12/17)

Eleanor Irish Coffee from Malaysia!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Eleanor Irish Coffee from Malaysia!!
> 
> View attachment 117657



Very nice @SAVapeGear 
Please let us know how it tastes when you get a chance
We want a full review!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/17)

@Sir Vape Mail Baby! 

Some 70/30 to try because I always get 50/50!



Acrylic Drip tips from Bearded Viking!



3rd prize in the cloud compo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

That's nice @Rob Fisher 
Tell us what you find is the difference between your 50/50 and the 70/30

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/17)

Silver said:


> That's nice @Rob Fisher
> Tell us what you find is the difference between your 50/50 and the 70/30



Slightly reduced flavour and increased clouds... I bought it for clouds comps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (30/12/17)

Tell us about your cloud comp setup @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/17)

Christos said:


> Tell us about your cloud comp setup @Rob Fisher .



It was a Skyline with a 0.62Ω coil fired at 28 watts! I came 3rd and won a prize! 

PS there were three contestants! 
PPS I was using 50/50 Red Pill Juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Friep (30/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was a Skyline with a 0.62Ω coil fired at 28 watts! I came 3rd and won a prize!
> 
> PS there were three contestants!
> PPS I was using 50/50 Red Pill Juice.


Please tell us the distance of the cloud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/17)

Friep said:


> Please tell us the distance of the cloud?



2 Metres I think it was!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (31/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 2 Metres I think it was!


That is one epic cloud. Congratulations on the prize. A win is a win.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Interesting delivery this... the JUice is called Attraction and when I put the boxes on the desk for pics they were attracted to each other... turns out you get magnets with double sided tape on them and you can keep your bottles in places that bottles didn't go before!

Tonge tested the three juices and two of them perked up my interest... will test drive them later...

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (2/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Interesting delivery this... the JUice is called Attraction and when I put the boxes on the desk for pics they were attracted to each other... turns out you get magnets with double sided tape on them and you can keep your bottles in places that bottles didn't go before!
> 
> ...


This is not the vape mail I'm exited about today

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! The new SX Mini MX has arrived!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)

How about that one @Christos?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (2/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> How about that one @Christos?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (2/1/18)

My Goon LP arrived from Vaper’s Corner!  
I bought a drip tip made from Azure Stone to go with it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival (2/1/18)

Lastly, my DotRDA arrived today. Now, I just need to get the mod for this beauty.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Such great vape mail @Carnival 
That dotmod looks awesome
I think you are going to like it a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/1/18)

@Stosta I think @Rob Fisher deserves the Cloud Chasing badge

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Some Crafted Coils and some beauty rings and drip tips!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

Juice Mail! So happy I got my 4 tobacco flavours

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Wow, great juice mail @Carnival 
Enjoy the variety!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Juice Mail! So happy I got my 4 tobacco flavours
> 
> View attachment 117944


That’s a good haul of juice!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (3/1/18)

Today's vapemail! Aesthetics for my mods. Solo aaccesories and vikset haku caps!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Comrad Juju (3/1/18)

Cobrali said:


> Today's vapemail! Aesthetics for my mods. Solo aaccesories and vikset haku caps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some epic mail !!

Can’t believe I missed the ss and black Beauty rings . Got the matching black cap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (3/1/18)

What's this?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (3/1/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Some epic mail !!
> 
> Can’t believe I missed the ss and black Beauty rings . Got the matching black cap.
> 
> ...


I got the seethrough black cap..the new one! I was no. 48 on that list!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (3/1/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali (3/1/18)

Christos said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher!
> View attachment 117951


Yoh! That was a quick sale from receiving it yesterday!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/1/18)

Cobrali said:


> Yoh! That was a quick sale from receiving it yesterday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Nope. Rob and I ordered together.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (3/1/18)

First small 2018 vape mail

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cobrali (3/1/18)

Christos said:


> Nope. Rob and I ordered together.


Ahhh!!!! Ok! And here i was thinking Rob was getting rid of his stuff again!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (3/1/18)

Cobrali said:


> I got the seethrough black cap..the new one! I was no. 48 on that list!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



I got it on the first release 

Missed out on the last x1 battle. Wanted a black tip an a few beauty rings including see through black one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (3/1/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> I got it on the first release
> 
> Missed out on the last x1 battle. Wanted a black tip an a few beauty rings including see through black one
> 
> ...


Damn..Good luck for the next f5 x1 game in two weeks probably! The new tips are very nice! Beauty rings you can get locally now from Crafted coils..faster and cheaper and a choice of colours! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (3/1/18)

Received my kryten, druga and icon today.
Still have items sitting in durbs amarex since the 22nd.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (3/1/18)

Thanks to @Craig0 and the guys at vapers comer for my Bonza! The airflow, build deck and look of this rda is amazing! Loving it and it’s mighty pretty on the driptech! Happy chappie!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Awesome @Jengz 
Bonza looks great on that mod!!
Well done and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/1/18)

So exciting - I received my prize of an SMPO Kit from @Heaven Gifts today!! It's the first time that I've won a vape competition!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (3/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Juice Mail! So happy I got my 4 tobacco flavours
> 
> View attachment 117944


@Carnival I love the Dinner Lady Lemon Tart - vaped it today actually!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (4/1/18)

Hooked said:


> So exciting - I received my prize of an SMPO Kit from @Heaven Gifts today!! It's the first time that I've won a vape competition!
> 
> 
> View attachment 118038



Looks nice and clean. Waiting for feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (4/1/18)

Finally pulled the trigger on a Billet Box, very happy with it so far. Thanx again for sale and the care you took with the mod @Riyaad Mohamed

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed (4/1/18)

Only a pleasure @Shatter ! Hope you enjoy the new BB.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Got my Exocet from Vapors Corner today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

Amir said:


> Looks nice and clean. Waiting for feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Amir See my review 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smpo-kit-review.t45873/#post-622863

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (4/1/18)

Yay yay! Received my Wismec Sinuous230 from @HeavenGifts today... I love it! Also got it a nice Ammit 22 single from @Naeem_M to go with it... all matchy matchy... my all black system... 

Thank you again so much @HeavenGifts for my prize... you are amazing! 

And @Naeem_M ... it's always a pleasure to visit The Vape Industry... your service... and patience... is impeccable!






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (4/1/18)

Modmaker kits received!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (5/1/18)

@BellaBum and I are going to be busy this weekend! Our first DIY order....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (5/1/18)

Nice one @Asterix 
All the best with the DIY!
Tell us what you are going to be mixing

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (5/1/18)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Asterix
> All the best with the DIY!
> Tell us what you are going to be mixing



Thanks Silver, we will do. The amount of recipes on ELR is overwhelming, so will concentrate on ones gleaned from here. My adv is vm4 so will be trying Paul's RY4 to start...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/18)

Asterix said:


> Thanks Silver, we will do. The amount of recipes on ELR is overwhelming, so will concentrate on ones gleaned from here. My adv is vm4 so will be trying Paul's RY4 to start...



Wishing you all the best with it
I know what you mean about overwhelming - rabbit hole of epic proportions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (5/1/18)

Asterix said:


> @BellaBum and I are going to be busy this weekend! Our first DIY order....
> 
> View attachment 118166


Ooohhhhh nice! Enjoy it tremendously! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/1/18)

Asterix said:


> Thanks Silver, we will do. The amount of recipes on ELR is overwhelming, so will concentrate on ones gleaned from here. My adv is vm4 so will be trying Paul's RY4 to start...



Paul's RY4 !!

yummy !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/18)

vicTor said:


> Paul's RY4 !!
> 
> yummy !!


Shot dude!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/18)

Asterix said:


> Thanks Silver, we will do. The amount of recipes on ELR is overwhelming, so will concentrate on ones gleaned from here. My adv is vm4 so will be trying Paul's RY4 to start...


Let me know your thoughts. I like feedback be it good or bad!!! 

But I hope you love it like I do

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (5/1/18)

Finally, after a very long Friday at work, Vapemail!






I knew a OL16 was small but until one actually sees it in real life, I doubt one can really appreciate how small it is.

Got it from @Scissorhands in a deal we put together on Wednesday evening, thanks for looking after it so well, looks as good as new! And thanks for the sale!

Next up (hopefully soon) a Reo Grand...

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Scissorhands (5/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Finally, after a very long Friday at work, Vapemail!
> View attachment 118200
> View attachment 118197
> View attachment 118196
> ...



Woohoo! Only a pleasure

Damn, and you had to post my last minute improvised packaging!

Hope you get as much joy as it brought me

Best regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Finally, after a very long Friday at work, Vapemail!
> View attachment 118200
> View attachment 118197
> View attachment 118196
> ...



Yummy chocolates! What's the occasion?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (5/1/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Woohoo! Only a pleasure
> 
> Damn, and you had to post my last minute improvised packaging!
> 
> ...


Just put in some Rayon wicks, Put it on the RSQ, new battery and full bottle of DIY Fruity Menthol and off I went. I am glad I asked you to keep the NI80 coils in there, I was so excited to try this one that I was shaking only putting the wicks in. Also, I've never used NI80 coils before so an opportunity to experience them is great.

Quick ramp up I must admit. Running the RSQ on Bypass mode (Yeah! I do that now! Lol). I just raised the coils a little as they were inhibiting airflow a bit, and running it on the largest air holes. Wow, wow, just wow! Its almost like drinking the juice! One has to experience it to know how good the flavor on this atty is.

2018 is off to a fabulous start!

Edit: @Hooked, one does NOT need an occasion for chocolates, they are the occasion!

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (5/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Just put in some Rayon wicks, Put it on the RSQ, new battery and full bottle of DIY Fruity Menthol and off I went. I am glad I asked you to keep the NI80 coils in there, I was so excited to try this one that I was shaking only putting the wicks in. Also, I've never used NI80 coils before so an opportunity to experience them is great.
> 
> Quick ramp up I must admit. Running the RSQ on Bypass mode (Yeah! I do that now! Lol). I just raised the coils a little as they were inhibiting airflow a bit, and running it on the largest air holes. Wow, wow, just wow! Its almost like drinking the juice! One has to experience it to know how good the flavor on this atty is.
> 
> ...




After many many builds, Thats my favourite ol16 build right there, haha awesome, now you know what to expect with a reo!

Very happy to hear that you are enjoying it  good start to the year me thinks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/1/18)

Cobrali said:


> Modmaker kits received!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, Rick sells some awesome gear

What’s those rods for been looking at the squonker tool for a while?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (5/1/18)

Got my prize from @KZOR today:
This juice is amazing. Thank you @KZOR it's an honor and a privilege to taste these two juices. The bottles and branding is awesome will keep them after the deliciousness has passed. I was so excited about this sublime juat had to taste it right after collection. My wife thought I was insane when I opened the package and immediately dripped some. She doesn't vape but tastes a drop of most of my juice. Her favorite is the chimp juice tastes like those soft banana sweets. I need to do some rewicking and get some decent coils. To do the juice full justice. Thank you @KZOR for the prize I just love these two flavours well done on the creation of these master pieces to you and @hands both.



Next up is something extra from @KZOR. His generosity goes above and beyond. 
Thank you for this deadalus. Just need to get some more wire then the coil building rabbit hole begins:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (5/1/18)

Friep said:


> Thank you


You are more than welcome. Fantastic to see a winner of a competition that shows so much gratitude and appreciation.
Those two juices were all i vaped for the three weeks we were on holiday. Hope you enjoy them as much as i do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (5/1/18)

Friep said:


> Got my prize from @KZOR today:
> This juice is amazing. Thank you @KZOR it's an honor and a privilege to taste these two juices. The bottles and branding is awesome will keep them after the deliciousness has passed. I was so excited about this sublime juat had to taste it right after collection. My wife thought I was insane when I opened the package and immediately dripped some. She doesn't vape but tastes a drop of most of my juice. Her favorite is the chimp juice tastes like those soft banana sweets. I need to do some rewicking and get some decent coils. To do the juice full justice. Thank you @KZOR for the prize I just love these two flavours well done on the creation of these master pieces to you and @hands both.
> View attachment 118212
> 
> ...



That’s awesome @Friep- enjoy the juices. That Sublime for me is a real winner and I have enjoyed vaping it as well. 
Well done to @KZOR and @hands again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Let's have another go at regulated squonking... Therion BF DNA75C! And finally some Wake Coils arrived!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (8/1/18)

Thank you so much @Stroodlepuff! I just received my goodie bag from the beard competition... I can't wait to try these juices!






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Time to test the NXS!




And time to try the Rose V3 again...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (8/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Let's have another go at regulated squonking... Therion BF DNA75C! And finally some Wake Coils arrived!
> View attachment 118347



I thought you where done with squonking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (8/1/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> I thought you where done with squonking?


A true Reonaut will never be done with squonking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (8/1/18)

KZOR said:


> A true Reonaut will never be done with squonking.



The one mod I still need to own 

But a woodvill is what I need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> I thought you where done with squonking?



Me too... but I have some really nice BF Atties...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (8/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Time to test the NXS!
> View attachment 118385
> ...


Dibs on the rosev3 if you sell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/1/18)

It has finally arrived! And in a leather pouch! So unexpected!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus (8/1/18)

Cobrali said:


> It has finally arrived! And in a leather pouch! So unexpected!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Cobrali , please you are killing me, what is inside?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (8/1/18)

Petrus said:


> @Cobrali , please you are killing me, what is inside?


We need to fire our current Finesmaster. He is useless!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

Andre said:


> We need to fire our current Finesmaster. He is useless!!



I was rewicking and testing tanks.... 

OK @Cobrali you have 10 minutes to reveal all otherwise a fine will ensue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cobrali (8/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was rewicking and testing tanks....
> 
> OK @Cobrali you have 10 minutes to reveal all otherwise a fine will ensue!


Oops..fell asleep! Its my Project Septem Desidea V1.2 squonker from the phillipines!











Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/1/18)

Andre said:


> We need to fire our current Finesmaster. He is useless!!


@Andre finemaster needs a fine...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Cobrali said:


> Oops..fell asleep! Its my Project Septem Desidea V1.2 squonker from the phillipines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh, that is gorgeous @Cobrali !
Wishing you well with it
I like its curves

Whats the capacity of the bottle? Does it have silver contacts? And what topper you going to put on it?

PS - you fell asleep after getting that!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> Gosh, that is gorgeous @Cobrali !
> Wishing you well with it
> I like its curves
> 
> ...


Its a standard bottle but i swopped it out for a deesmods bittle capacity about 6.5ml i think? Standard silver contacts and my rdta of choice is my Estoque ES-Z.





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Cobrali said:


> Its a standard bottle but i swopped it out for a deesmods bittle capacity about 6.5ml i think? Standard silver contacts and my rdta of choice is my Estoque ES-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy setup @Cobrali !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> Sexy setup @Cobrali !


Thanks Silver!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! New record for early morning delivery by The Courier Guy! 7am and ding dong! Vape King have switched to TCG - Good move!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/1/18)

@Rob Fisher 
Hi Dude 
Please let me know what you think of the "Flask Liquid Dis" like 
Look very interesting 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/18)

Willyza said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Hi Dude
> Please let me know what you think of the "Flask Liquid Dis" like
> Look very interesting
> ...



@Willyza it's a very clever idea... well made and practical... I so hate Gorilla Bottles because of the mess they make and this has a really nice tip and also a 510 attachment to fill squonkers... solidly built and doesn't look like it will leak so I would have to say after using it for 5 minutes that it's a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (9/1/18)

@Rob Fisher Thanks 

Will be definitely be getting 2 or 3 
My wife also will be pleased to hear, no leaking juice in here bag anymore

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (9/1/18)

Some vape shears inspired by @Rob Fisher .
These things are bloody quality and I have been cutting everything this morning testing them except cotton!



Some heavy duty knipex side cutters to cut fancy wire. Also very impressed with the quality. These look like they won't blunt or warp like the Plato's do. Been cutting cotton and paper with these and my goodness are they sharp!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (9/1/18)

More concentrates & stuff, spare battery and coil for @BellaBum . Thanks BLCK Vapour (@Richio ) & @Vape Hyper for speedy delivery.... only placed the orders at 16h50 yesterday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (9/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New record for early morning delivery by The Courier Guy! 7am and ding dong! Vape King have switched to TCG - Good move!
> View attachment 118466
> View attachment 118467
> View attachment 118468
> ...



Hi @Rob Fisher 

please tag me when you review the Blitzen RTA, will appreciate, looks awesome !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/18)

vicTor said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> please tag me when you review the Blitzen RTA, will appreciate, looks awesome !



@vicTor comparing the two tanks I got today... Both tanks come with as much airflow as you could want, and I closed both off by quite a lot. Both appear to be leak free. 

I love the look of the FireLuke and it is a sub ohm tank with commercial coils… the coils do take some breaking in as do most commercial coils these days… but I’m quite impressed with the flavour… pretty good for a grab and go tank.

The Blitzen is a postless deck and you can build single or dual coils for it… I prefer single coil and did a single coil… this tank has tons and tons of airflow… I mean more airflow than I have ever had on an RTA and I had to almost close the airflow to get the restricted lung hit I like… both tanks must be driven quite hard (for me anyway) and the Blitzen obviously wins the flavour race because it’s an RTA. I made a half-asleep attempt at fitting the bubble tank this morning when it arrived and gave up because it didn’t seem to seat properly but I will try that again later. I think those that like higher power and clouds for day will like this tank.

I think once the commercial coils bed in a bit I will prefer the FireLuke… maybe because of the beautiful lines engraved in it and the fact it’s blue… I have been looking for a sub ohm tank for a grab and go and this one seems to tick the boxes.

But I have only been using them for a few hours. But if you like high power vapes and lots of air the Blitzen will be for you... it's way too much tank for me but I will keep it for cloud compo's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (9/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @vicTor comparing the two tanks I got today... Both tanks come with as much airflow as you could want, and I closed both off by quite a lot. Both appear to be leak free.
> 
> I love the look of the FireLuke and it is a sub ohm tank with commercial coils… the coils do take some breaking in as do most commercial coils these days… but I’m quite impressed with the flavour… pretty good for a grab and go tank.
> 
> ...



thanks @Rob Fisher the FireLuke is a looker !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/18)

vicTor said:


> thanks @Rob Fisher the FireLuke is a looker !



It certainly is... and now the coil has settled in the flavor is pretty good... I replaced the drip tip because I'm not a fan of metal tips but all in all I'm very happy with the FireLuke! It's what I had hoped for... A tank to take fishing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks for my backup set of Vape Shears @Christos!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/1/18)

Vapeshears !!

This better be the last scissors I ever buy !!

Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (10/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vapeshears !!
> 
> This better be the last scissors I ever buy !!
> 
> ...


With the amount of mods you purchase for the vape hobby i would highly doubt that these will be the last scissors you buy. 

Ps if you dont mind me asking what does 1 of those shears cost? And i take it they are not locally availible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> With the amount of mods you purchase for the vape hobby i would highly doubt that these will be the last scissors you buy.
> 
> Ps if you dont mind me asking what does 1 of those shears cost? And i take it they are not locally availible.


If we where in the US,it would not be badly priced.But I would rather not say how much landed cost is.Otherwise I will be judged again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (10/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> If we where in the US,it would not be badly priced.But I would rather not say how much landed cost is.Otherwise I will be judged again.



Okay so what mod did you have to “not” order this time around to make “mod funds” availible for the shears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! New VTC6's... and then some 18350's for my Atmizoo that is on it's way!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (11/1/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (11/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 118743


Fine master is heading for a demotion...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 







And bearded Viking for the awesome juices 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/18)

I have wanted an Atmizoo ever since I can remember and the other day I spotted the Dingo in stock and grabbed it... so bloody cute!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (11/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New VTC6's... and then some 18350's for my Atmizoo that is on it's way!
> View attachment 118645



Hi Rob

Where did you get the 18350 from ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Where did you get the 18350 from ?



Vaporize - http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-18350800mah10-5a/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (11/1/18)

Some goodies arrived 








Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/18)

Shatter said:


> Some goodies arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news @Shatter , enjoy it, BB life is great. Dead Rabbit looks great as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

Shatter said:


> Some goodies arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SQ as in 22mm single coil version? where did you get it from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (11/1/18)

Amir said:


> SQ as in 22mm single coil version? where did you get it from?


Noonclouds has them in black

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter (11/1/18)

Amir said:


> SQ as in 22mm single coil version? where did you get it from?


That is correct @Amir SQ Single coil 22mm. And yip @Cliff got 100% correct, Noonclouds have them in stock, only Black so far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

Shatter said:


> That is correct @Amir SQ Single coil 22mm. And yip @Cliff got 100% correct, Noonclouds have them in stock, only Black so far



Perfect thanks... Black is beautiful

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (11/1/18)

Double vape mail day!





Some dampless plugs and an integrated drip tip thanks to @Rob Fisher!
A couple of clone attys: Skyline, Flave 24, Hadaly

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## @cliff (11/1/18)

TheV said:


> Double vape mail day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please let us know what you think of the sxk flave (is that the 24mm?) 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

One of the many reasons why I love Noonclouds. Morne plays no games when it comes to fast turn around time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## @cliff (11/1/18)

Amir said:


> One of the many reasons why I love Noonclouds. Morne plays no games when it comes to fast turn around time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know, keen on either the sq or the flave. The fact that I can't choose the drip tip colour on the sq is putting me off. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (11/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Please let us know what you think of the sxk flave (is that the 24mm?)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Hey @@cliff. Unfortunately I won't be testing this one out.
I've already had extended time with the authentic Flave 24 (yes, this SXK is also a 24mm) and decided it is not really for me.
This one was ordered many moons ago and finally arrived today ... so it is being sold 

What I can tell you though, the Flave 24 is a great RDA if you are looking for a single coil 24mm RDA ... but I prefer the Entheon over the Flave 24, so it has to go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Let us know, keen on either the sq or the flave. The fact that I can't choose the drip tip colour on the sq is putting me off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Flave 24 is a really disappointing piece of hardware. The Flave 22 however, is a boss in its own right!! I prefer it to the hadaly and everyone knows I love me a Hadaly!! Will get back to you on the SQ though because the bigger version was really impressive in the flavor department... Just the dual coil part was a deal breaker for me. Also, SQ comes with goon style tips so you can always switch out to your favorites ones

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/1/18)

TheV said:


> Hey @@cliff. Unfortunately I won't be testing this one out.
> I've already had extended time with the authentic Flave 24 (yes, this SXK is also a 24mm) and decided it is not really for me.
> This one was ordered many moons ago and finally arrived today ... so it is being sold
> 
> What I can tell you though, the Flave 24 is a great RDA if you are looking for a single coil 24mm RDA ... but I prefer the Entheon over the Flave 24, so it has to go.


Flave 24 has nothing on flave 22.. flave 22 is boss of flavored single coil rdas

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/1/18)

In general 22mm is much better suited for single coil due to reduced chambers 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (11/1/18)

Mixing time! Made possible by Vape Hyper. Thanks guys, awesome service!




Regards

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Brutale Mod from Helsinki Finland! Thanks @Ash!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12


----------



## Ash (12/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Brutale Mod from Helsinki Finland! Thanks @Ash!
> View attachment 118828



More than welcome. Was a pleasure just to see your amazing collection. Pictures don't do justice to your room.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Brutale Mod from Helsinki Finland! Thanks @Ash!
> View attachment 118828

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Brutale Mod from Helsinki Finland! Thanks @Ash!
> View attachment 118828



Oh wow @Rob Fisher 
Another gorgeous looking ice sculpture!

Where is the fire button? And how does the comfort compare to other mods?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (12/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Brutale Mod from Helsinki Finland! Thanks @Ash!
> View attachment 118828


That to me is the best looking mod I have ever seen to date,trade for a minikin V2 @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Rob Fisher
> Another gorgeous looking ice sculpture!
> 
> Where is the fire button? And how does the comfort compare to other mods?



Side fire button! Comfort isn't bad but not as good as the CLZ Forma!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Custom made tanks for the Skyline, Skydrop and drip tips for the Skydrop and a standard DP. The gold glitter looks great in real life!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/18)

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/1/18)

Gazzacpt said:


> BcchvI
> 
> ,&;£
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree 100%

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Side fire button! Comfort isn't bad but not as good as the CLZ Forma!
> View attachment 118859


Is this for a lefty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/1/18)

Gazzacpt said:


> BcchvI
> 
> ,&;£
> 
> ...



Shame bud dont get so angry we will try help you out.
Have you tried it with the bigger airflow cap on?
What cotton you using and wicking method?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/18)

My pocket had alot to say.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Is this for a lefty?



Nope a righty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

First vapemail for 2018, thanks to @Amir for the 2 extras that were included. Black flavour factory, o how my vaping style is changing.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick (13/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> First vapemail for 2018, thanks to @Amir for the 2 extras that were included. Black flavour factory, o how my vaping style is changing.
> 
> View attachment 118908


Another BB @Room Fogger ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

Slick said:


> Another BB @Room Fogger ?


Haven't been able to put the first one down since I got it, so had to get another one for a different flavour. Seems I am going to be travelling light going forward

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven't been able to put the first one down since I got it, so had to get another one for a different flavour. Seems I am going to be travelling light going forward


I need a second one for other juices as well. Have barely touched any of my rda’s since I got my B.B.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I need a second one for other juices as well. Have barely touched any of my rda’s since I got my B.B.


I know your pain, my Crius cried in my mouth this morning because of the neglect,  or maybe it was payback! Dam, should I try any of the others then?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/1/18)

I'm set for the year now with my goodie-bag from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee.  Thank you a million times over for your help, advice and patience in answering all my questions! You're my *Go-To* man from now on!! 



Here's the Eleaf Basal; new on the market. Isn't she a beauty?



Purple - my favourite colour!



iStick Pico 25 Must have a vape to match the house!



Thanks for the O-rings and small drip-tips which you just "threw in"! Much appreciated!


And then some of Bumblebee's e-liquids which I love. Tried the Machete today for the first time. OMV!!!! (Oh my Vape) If I could find a real coffee that tastes like that I'd want nothing more out of life!










I've broken my New Year's Resolution not to buy any more e-liquid. However,

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 14


----------



## Hooked (13/1/18)

When I opened the box from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee, I saw this. It looks like leaves on the packet. Ah, I thought, how impressive of ELeaf to use a gift packet like this! I opened it very slowly ... and very carefully ...




And found .... what is it?? Ah, you'll have to wait until tomorrow to find out, but you're welcome to have a guess 

@BumbleBee @Bumblebabe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG (13/1/18)

Stuff finally coming through the mail.


Wotofo Conquerer on the EHPro 101.







Then finally received the Kayfun v5 mini (clone), twisted Kanthal, nitecore battery case and Coil Master kit (v1 I think).






And then this arrived few days later:






Still getting the hang of everything.

Bought Calamity Jane and Racc City juice from Juicy Joe's to get started. I have the CJ away. All I smelt was fog machine.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (13/1/18)

Hooked said:


> When I opened the box from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee, I saw this. It looks like leaves on the packet. Ah, I thought, how impressive of ELeaf to use a gift packet like this! I opened it very slowly ... and very carefully ...
> 
> View attachment 118961
> 
> ...


Don't make us page the finemaster.... 

P.s. you may as well stop lying to yourself. Welcome to your new hobby. Be prepared to spend monthly

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (14/1/18)

So ... what's in the packet? View attachment 118961

 3 packets of Vape-a-Noodle  




@Bumblebabe has just opened her own shop, Living Proof and Wellness Store (see FB). I ordered some and @BumbleBee added them to my box of goodies. Of course I was expecting them, but not in such a fancy packet. I really thought the Eleaf Basal was going to be in that packet, but found spaghetti instead

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Vaporesso package! Revenger X Kit, 2 x Cascade Tanks and a ceramic coil!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (15/1/18)

Vapemail arrived at 9 this morning. At home. I'm at work till 6. Not fair...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Khabir Tayob (15/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Khabir Tayob I am definitely interested in Eleanor and @Carnival is too.


Send me a PM and i will add you to the next group buy.

If anyone is keen on eleanor, please drop me a pm to be added to next group buy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/1/18)

They have arrived so I can breathe easier now. Know I'm going to need one soon. And a nice little extra included in a voucher and a tester. Great doing business with VCorp Vaping.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/1/18)

First vapemail post for me of 2018. 

Some coils from the crafts man known as @smilelykumeenit 
These coils are going to be used in my goon v1 and v1,5 and riot rda for flavor and cloud production on my conserv mech mod. Thanks for the quick response and promt delivery. Will definately buy more coils from you. 


Love the packaging. Explains what the coils are perfectly.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (15/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Vapemail arrived at 9 this morning. At home. I'm at work till 6. Not fair...


So here it is. Thanks @BumbleBee !


I'm no expert on the subject but love the feel of this little mod. My first mech.


0.33 ohm dual SS coil running on a Samsung 25R battery with 7 amps safety margin. Triple checked everything.
The OL16 clone is not as nicely finished nor contains as much attention to detail as the original but does deliver on flavor.


Bear necessities vaping at its best.

I'm chuffed with this purchase!

Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia (15/1/18)

Raindance said:


> So here it is. Thanks @BumbleBee !
> View attachment 119238
> 
> I'm no expert on the subject but love the feel of this little mod. My first mech.
> ...


You'll like it, a simple, no fuss setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

Raindance said:


> So here it is. Thanks @BumbleBee !
> View attachment 119238
> 
> I'm no expert on the subject but love the feel of this little mod. My first mech.
> ...



@Raindance Wishing you many happy vapes on your first mech!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/1/18)

Khabir Tayob said:


> Send me a PM and i will add you to the next group buy.
> 
> If anyone is keen on eleanor, please drop me a pm to be added to next group buy


@Carnival Did you see this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (16/1/18)

@Hooked thanks for reminding me about this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (16/1/18)

Oh she’s a beauty. Old school sex appeal... like a Buick 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/18)

Greek Vape Mail Baby! Tilemahos Armed Eagle 23mm Polished (TAE)

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (16/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Greek Vape Mail Baby! Tilemahos Armed Eagle 23mm Polished (TAE)
> 
> View attachment 119277


ARMED EAGLE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/1/18)

New kit for my BB - thanks @Amir (and for the bonus juice 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir (16/1/18)

Looks ma gentz haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (16/1/18)

Hooked said:


> So ... what's in the packet? View attachment 118961
> 
> 3 packets of Vape-a-Noodle
> 
> ...


Ay id like to get some of these healthy good for myself, my diet is still going strong but need to mix it up a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muttaqeen (16/1/18)

Patiently waiting for my vape mail to arrive...checking tracking every hour due to excitement...lol but will post pics tomorrow of what I got...

Exciting times ahead lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (16/1/18)

Jengz said:


> Ay id like to get some of these healthy good for myself, my diet is still going strong but need to mix it up a bit



I had my first Spaghetti Bolognaise in years with that Skinny Pasta!! Go to @Bumblebabe's facebook page and arrange to buy some. The page is called Living Proof Health and Wellness Store

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (16/1/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Patiently waiting for my vape mail to arrive...checking tracking every hour due to excitement...lol but will post pics tomorrow of what I got...
> 
> Exciting times ahead lol


You know what they say...
A tracked parcel never boils...
Or something like that, lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## skola (17/1/18)

I don't usually post vape mail, but this one is necessary to compliment the seller. 
Great price, same day delivery, complimentary juice and ultem drip drip tip, what a pleasure to deal with @Amir. Thanks again bru.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (17/1/18)

skola said:


> I don't usually post vape mail, but this one is necessary to compliment the seller.
> Great price, same day delivery, complimentary juice and ultem drip drip tip, what a pleasure to deal with @Amir. Thanks again bru.
> 
> View attachment 119362



So the rumors are true then

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (17/1/18)

Just got this

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Just got this
> View attachment 119380



Nice one buddy. Enjoy. The Monarks are something special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (17/1/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Just got this
> View attachment 119380


Nice Muta. By the way Aquatic warehouse has stock of pellets for lobsters

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (17/1/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Nice Muta. By the way Aquatic warehouse has stock of pellets for lobsters
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


I already bought two bags hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muttaqeen (17/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one buddy. Enjoy. The Monarks are something special.



Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (17/1/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> I already bought two bags hehe


Kwaai man.. I got me some too  that Monark is dreamy bru,slamat

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (17/1/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Kwaai man.. I got me some too  that Monark is dreamy bru,slamat
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



thanks bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (18/1/18)

Finally part of the RSQ club  First impressions are good, no loose magnet, power remains consistent on the builds I use. All in all a very happy squonker.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/18)

JB1987 said:


> View attachment 119490
> Finally part of the RSQ club  First impressions are good, no loose magnet, power remains consistent on the builds I use. All in all a very happy squonker.



And with a flave ontop thats just pure vaping bliss right there.
Nice setup bud, enjoy .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (18/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> And with a flave ontop thats just pure vaping bliss right there.
> Nice setup bud, enjoy .



Thanks man. I bought the Flave in December when I visited Sir Vape in Durban, it's one of my all time favorite RDAs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/18)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks man. I bought the Flave in December when I visited Sir Vape in Durban, it's one of my all time favorite RDAs.



I feel the same way bud. For me the Flave and DR24 are currently my all time favourite RDA's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (18/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I feel the same way bud. For me the Flave and DR24 are currently my all time favourite RDA's.



It was actually @BigGuy from @Sir Vape that convinced me to get the Flave when I was at the shop, very happy that I listened

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/1/18)

JB1987 said:


> It was actually @BigGuy from @Sir Vape that convinced me to get the Flave when I was at the shop, very happy that I listened


Now u shud try the 22

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Now u shud try the 22
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Have you compared the 22 and 24 side by side brother?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Have you compared the 22 and 24 side by side brother?


Yes I did. Flavour on 22 is more concentrated. 24 has good flavour too,dnt get me wrong.. but 24 airholes is also bigger than 22 so naturally more restricted flow and reduced chamber size matters

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Yes I did. Flavour on 22 is more concentrated. 24 has good flavour too,dnt get me wrong.. but 24 airholes is also bigger than 22 so naturally more restricted flow and reduced chamber size matters
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters



Thanks bud, i been eying out that 22 but at 1.7k its by no means cheap or average.
Nother concern i have about the 22 is I've heard it gets super hot especialy on the titanium version.

Any input on the heat side bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks bud, i been eying out that 22 but at 1.7k its by no means cheap or average.
> Nother concern i have about the 22 is I've heard it gets super hot especialy on the titanium version.
> 
> Any input on the heat side bud?


Most guys i knw sold their 24's the minute the 22 was launched and yes its pricey but trust me the minute the 22 clones is readily avail they going to fly like hotcakes 

Heat is dependent on build. If u run a low ohm 0.07-0.2ohm it gets hot same as haku,hadaly,armour etc .. but I found with a 0.3ohm and up its a more pleasant and cooler vape

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeSnow (18/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 119511
> View attachment 119512
> View attachment 119513
> ...


I thought you are done with Squonking Rob?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/18)

VapeSnow said:


> I thought you are done with Squonking Rob?



I lied. 

I'm not a major fan of squonking but I have discovered that Red Pill doesn't do well in Squonkers for some reason and I now use a couple of Squonkers with other juice in them... Red Pill is an RTA and BB juice!

And plus... how sick does this look with a Gold Flave 22 on top?

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 5 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (18/1/18)

Daddy is a very happy man today. Got me my second Reload RDA but this one has been specially altered to function as a BF atty which in my books should be an amazing experience. You get dual coils being aired from directly below producing amazing flavour with cloud density as well. 
Also got a nice 810 frosted tip to enhance the SS look.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 8


----------



## Carnival (18/1/18)

I’ve been itching to share this, my latest vape mail is this beauty.. the Minikin V1.5  








Again, thank you so much @M5000! I love her!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 16


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I’ve been itching to share this, my latest vape mail is this beauty.. the Minikin V1.5
> 
> View attachment 119553
> 
> ...


Ooooh! That's stunning

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (18/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Daddy is a very happy man today. Got me my second Reload RDA but this one has been specially altered to function as a BF atty which in my books should be an amazing experience. You get dual coils being aired from directly below producing amazing flavour with cloud density as well.
> Also got a nice 810 frosted tip to enhance the SS look.
> View attachment 119550



Oh, that’s too nice!!! Enjoy- sure that is going to be a dream on your gbox!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I’ve been itching to share this, my latest vape mail is this beauty.. the Minikin V1.5
> 
> View attachment 119553
> 
> ...



Looks very nice @Carnival 
Enjoy it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (18/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I lied.
> 
> I'm not a major fan of squonking but I have discovered that Red Pill doesn't do well in Squonkers for some reason and I now use a couple of Squonkers with other juice in them... Red Pill is an RTA and BB juice!
> 
> ...



Yeah that is a very sexy setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deadz (19/1/18)

Vape Mail.
Thanks @KieranD and Gents at Vape Cartel for their awesome Daly Deals

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JB1987 (19/1/18)

Decided to give the Haku Phenom (SXK) a go, really impressed with the flavour on this little RDA  Running a 0.38 ohm fused clapton at 30W and it's an extremely flavourful vape, the airflow wide open is perfect.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel (19/1/18)

Hope it lives up to the hype ....

Thx @Cor for the smooth transaction

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## VapingSquid (19/1/18)

Daniel said:


> Hope it lives up to the hype ....
> 
> Thx @Cor for the smooth transaction



THAT RDA. Wow. Honestly blows away anything else I've tried. So good. The best part is the notch on the deck. Will never buy another RDA that doesn't have that. It makes airflow adjustment so easy (versus the DRUGA - horrid). Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (19/1/18)

Hi @antonherbst - here’s mine from @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (19/1/18)

Max said:


> Hi @antonherbst - here’s mine from @smilelykumeenit
> View attachment 119594



Wow that is one big load of coils. You will not be disappointed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I’ve been itching to share this, my latest vape mail is this beauty.. the Minikin V1.5
> 
> View attachment 119553
> 
> ...



@Carnival Wow! What a beautiful tree! Seriously - that's a winning vape mail that you've got there! Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

Oh my gosh

Got an epic vapemail today from @Amir 






My very own Hadaly!

With a clear and ultem topcap as well. And he even gave me his special blend of Brainfreeze and XXX

And to top it off the hadaly already has an alien installed. 

I am so excited. @Amir you are a legend. Thank you sir !

Going to vape your blend in this for the first vape!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh
> 
> Got an epic vapemail today from @Amir
> 
> ...



Nice one @Silver  you finally got the Hadaly, enjoy it my friend.
Now to find the next RDA for you and start applying some peer preasure again

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh
> 
> Got an epic vapemail today from @Amir
> 
> ...


Congrats @Silver. Welcome to flavourtown sir

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh
> 
> Got an epic vapemail today from @Amir
> 
> ...



Let me know how you like the naked xxl... I find it to be very refreshing on these hot summer days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Amir said:


> Let me know how you like the naked xxl... I find it to be very refreshing on these hot summer days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like it, very nice and interesting combination
I wrote about it in the hadaly build thread
I dont know braknfreeze on its own but the combo works well in the hadaly for sure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M5000 (21/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I’ve been itching to share this, my latest vape mail is this beauty.. the Minikin V1.5
> 
> View attachment 119553
> 
> ...



@Carnival awesome pics, I’m glad it found a good home, such a pleasure dealing with you.. hope you are enjoying the juices as well.. wishing you lots of vaping pleasure with this mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (21/1/18)

M5000 said:


> @Carnival awesome pics, I’m glad it found a good home, such a pleasure dealing with you.. hope you are enjoying the juices as well.. wishing you lots of vaping pleasure with this mod!



It was great dealing with you too! I’m thoroughly enjoying the juices, thanks again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (22/1/18)

Free vapemail from vape club

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/1/18)

After a very long time in the sapo train i got the 2 magnets from @Genosmate today. 

Thanks for the reo mail.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate (22/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> After a very long time in the sapo train i got the 2 magnets from @Genosmate today.
> 
> Thanks for the reo mail.
> View attachment 119760



At last - posted in Knysna on 30th October,SAPO suck !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/18)

Rafique said:


> Free vapemail from vape club
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> View attachment 119751


Best wire ever

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (22/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/1/18)

Max said:


> View attachment 119790


26 minutes and counting. Or a fine will be in order for the tease anticipation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (22/1/18)

No Special Packaging - No Identification -

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/1/18)

Max said:


> No Special Packaging - No Identification -
> 
> View attachment 119791


Really tempting me here to issue you “sommer by myself with a fine” 

That looks like a sicario mech mod?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (22/1/18)

Like I mentioned - No Labeling - But before any possibility of a Fine......

An Amazing Abso-Frikken-Lutely Brilliant 60ml Bottle of eLiquid 

So - To @KieranD - My Sincerest Word of Appreciation - Vapbucco Rum & Maple Tobacco - 0mg - 70/30 VG/PG - A very Special Request that Kieran made happen - from as far back as VapeCon 17 - Thank You @KieranD - The Aroma is Fantastic and will be testing it shortly. 

cc - @BumbleBee @Andre

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/1/18)

Max said:


> Like I mentioned - No Labeling - But before any possibility of a Fine......
> 
> An Amazing Abso-Frikken-Lutely Brilliant 60ml Bottle of eLiquid
> 
> View attachment 119796



Is it a special reserve juice or testitforuskind?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (22/1/18)

Hi @antonherbst - Vapbucco Tobacco Flavours are only supplied with various Nicotine Contents - No 0mg Processed. 

I stopped smoking after 44 years and now cannot process Nicotine - but when I smoked - I did Rum and Maple Tobacco in my Grandad’s Pipe and eventually did some Pipe Smoking over the years and never lost the Flavour - hence this post. 

I Respectfully Requested if a 0mg Volume can be done and this came today. 

Can’t wait to try this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (22/1/18)

Max said:


> Hi @antonherbst - Vapbucco Tobacco Flavours are only supplied with various Nicotine Contents - No 0mg Processed.
> 
> I stopped smoking after 44 years and now cannot process Nicotine - but when I smoked - I did Rum and Maple Tobacco in my Grandad’s Pipe and eventually did some Pipe Smoking over the years and never lost the Flavour - hence this post.
> 
> ...



Oh how amazing. Buddy enjoy it. Tobacco flavors have never really caught my taste buds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (22/1/18)

Thank You so much @antonherbst - really appreciate all your interest.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (22/1/18)

Genosmate said:


> At last - posted in Knysna on 30th October,SAPO suck !!



It's unbelievable - almost 3 months from Knysna!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (23/1/18)

Hooked said:


> It's unbelievable - almost 3 months from Knysna!!!!



Not sure why but the lady at the post office said it could be due to the magnets that got stuck to the sorting processors. The craziest excuse i have ever heard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (23/1/18)

I wonder what this could be...


???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (23/1/18)

Raindance said:


> I wonder what this could be...
> View attachment 119825
> 
> ???


Reo mini solid body?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (23/1/18)

Christos said:


> Reo mini solid body?


Ladies and gentlemenmwe have a psychic in our midst!


Thanks @Amir, awesome dealing with you!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst (23/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Ladies and gentlemenmwe have a psychic in our midst!
> View attachment 119826
> 
> Thanks @Amir, awesome dealing with you!
> ...


Awesome little mods the reo mini. Every time i see a mini in the forum i miss mine not being in my hand. 

Many happy vapes on that little stunner. Just dont drop it. It will break what ever it hits first. Not the reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (23/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Ladies and gentlemenmwe have a psychic in our midst!
> View attachment 119826
> 
> Thanks @Amir, awesome dealing with you!
> ...



Put to work straight away! Near new condition and a perfect stealth tobacco vape!



Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## zadiac (23/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Ladies and gentlemenmwe have a psychic in our midst!
> View attachment 119826
> 
> Thanks @Amir, awesome dealing with you!
> ...



Yeah, @Amir is ok when he's on his meds, but when he's off them.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Put to work straight away! Near new condition and a perfect stealth tobacco vape!
> View attachment 119827
> 
> 
> Regards


Congrats @Raindance ! That is just a fikkin' BEAUTIFUL looking little mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Ladies and gentlemenmwe have a psychic in our midst!
> View attachment 119826
> 
> Thanks @Amir, awesome dealing with you!
> ...


Reo Mini for the win! Congrats. Your first Reo if I have it right. Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (23/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Ladies and gentlemenmwe have a psychic in our midst!
> View attachment 119826
> 
> Thanks @Amir, awesome dealing with you!
> ...



You're most welcome good sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (23/1/18)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, @Amir is ok when he's on his meds, but when he's off them.......



When he's off them he's at his finest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (23/1/18)

Amir said:


> When he's off them he's at his finest!



Go take your meds bud, you're talking nonsense again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (23/1/18)

zadiac said:


> Go take your meds bud, you're talking nonsense again



Yes mom

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (23/1/18)

Amir said:


> Yes mom



Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/1/18)

Shout out to @Oupa and the Vapour Mountain crew for my yummy VM4 and for always looking out for me, I have much love you guys 

#happycustomer
#VMRocks

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Greek Vape Mail Baby! Tilemahos Armed Eagle 23mm Polished (TAE)
> 
> View attachment 119277



It would be nice if these guys or Svoemesto would produce a dual coil RTA. I need a RTA to beat the flavor of the Reload already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/1/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> It would be nice if these guys or Svoemesto would produce a dual coil RTA. I need a RTA to beat the flavor of the Reload already.



Not likely. Best flavor I've ever had in a tank. Even better than most of my RDA's. I have two of them now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/1/18)

zadiac said:


> Not likely. Best flavor I've ever had in a tank. Even better than most of my RDA's. I have two of them now.


Sad Face. I guess it's wait for the old Reload to release another tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/1/18)

On a lighter note, Iooks like I have a "big" package coming tomorrow...I think the biggest yet in terms of value. And it includes a mod...

Kind Regards

Campbell Thomson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Put to work straight away! Near new condition and a perfect stealth tobacco vape!
> View attachment 119827
> 
> 
> Regards



Oh wow @Raindance 
That is awesome
Wishing you well with the new Reo Mini!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (23/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Raindance
> That is awesome
> Wishing you well with the new Reo Mini!!


Has not yet left my hand for very long. Was a bit worried about battery capacity but on MTL with strong juice and 0.6 ohm coil a squonk bottle of juice = one battery and @Amir included 4 of those so she alone can carry me for two days.

I know it is all in my head but my atty seems to perform better and even my juice has better flavor on this little beaut!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/1/18)

In my hand as we speak. 

Lets see how many can guess what this is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> In my hand as we speak.
> 
> Lets see how many can guess what this is.
> View attachment 119868


Limelight GLLLOOOMMM congrats buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (23/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Limelight GLLLOOOMMM congrats buddy



Just busy with final preps and then ill vape it in the next 10 minutes. 

The wasp rda looks better than the goon v1,5 does

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Just busy with final preps and then ill vape it in the next 10 minutes.
> 
> The wasp rda looks better than the goon v1,5 does


Oh geeze that is sexy AF

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (24/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> In my hand as we speak.
> 
> Lets see how many can guess what this is.
> View attachment 119868



About a R50 fine I'd say

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (24/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Just busy with final preps and then ill vape it in the next 10 minutes.
> 
> The wasp rda looks better than the goon v1,5 does



Looks fantastic @antonherbst 
Wishing you all the best with it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Just busy with final preps and then ill vape it in the next 10 minutes.
> 
> The wasp rda looks better than the goon v1,5 does


Congrats @antonherbst !

The Wasp looks amazing on there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Just busy with final preps and then ill vape it in the next 10 minutes.
> 
> The wasp rda looks better than the goon v1,5 does



Congrats Anton,thats a beauty right there!Happy vaping!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (24/1/18)

Bumpedy bump Zor mail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Bumpedy bump Zor mail
> 
> View attachment 119946



Wow thats a haul and a half of juice. Very nice, just don't show @Hooked she is a recovering addict

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (24/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow thats a haul and a half of juice. Very nice, just don't show @Hooked she is a recovering addict


I think @Hooked is slowly coming to terms with her denial and will soon overtake @Rob Fisher in the amount of juice she buys...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (24/1/18)

Some vape pickup from @Christos. Installed my usual 5 core alien, now to wait for "THEE MOD" to use it on.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Put to work straight away! Near new condition and a perfect stealth tobacco vape!
> View attachment 119827
> 
> 
> Regards



Happy vapes @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow thats a haul and a half of juice. Very nice, just don't show @Hooked she is a recovering addict



 @Clouds4Days @Christos I marked your post as Funny, but actually it's Serious Business. It's all in the name of research - of my Flavour Profile. And I don't waste any juice either e.g. just leaving it at the back of a cupboard if I don't like it. The ones which are utterly unvapeable I PIF. The ones which MIGHT be salvaged I put aside. I'll either try to mix 'n match similar flavours, or I'll add concentrates. I've bought a few concentrates - just haven't got around to my "Need Adjusting" box. And that, Your Honour, is my argument in my defence. I rest my bottles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (25/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Clouds4Days @Christos I marked your post as Funny, but actually it's Serious Business. It's all in the name of research - of my Flavour Profile. And I don't waste any juice either e.g. just leaving it at the back of a cupboard if I don't like it. The ones which are utterly unvapeable I PIF. The ones which MIGHT be salvaged I put aside. I'll either try to mix 'n match similar flavours, or I'll add concentrates. I've bought a few concentrates - just haven't got around to my "Need Adjusting" box. And that, Your Honour, is my argument in my defence. I rest my bottles.


No explanation necessary. I know all too well how it goes. 
The sooner you accept it the quicker you can move on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/1/18)

Okay... SO HERE GOES! VAPE MAIL!!!!!!

So from left to right

x4 ANML Looper 120ml

x3 Cloud Alchemist (Various Flavors) 120ml

x8 Cloud Alchemist (Sample Pack) 30ml

X4 Coastline by Ripe Vapes (Sample Pack And Free) 60ml

*x1 YIHI SX Mini Q Mini 200w Red (Sexy as ****)*

x6 Smax Ejuice (Sample Pack) 30ml

x6 Smax Ejuice (Various Flavors) 60ml

x4 Dinner Lady New Flavors + Lemon Tart (Sample Pack And Free) 10ml

x5 Dinner Lady Summer Holidays (Sample Pack And Free) 10ml 

x1 Coastline by Ripe Vapes Shirt(Free)

x1 Cloud Alchemist Shirt (Free)


















I have only tried Bacchus so far and it is the best blueberry flavor I have ever had and the only juice with honey I actually like.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Spyro (25/1/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay... SO HERE GOES! VAPE MAIL!!!!!!
> 
> So from left to right
> 
> ...




Looks like someone's eating toast for breakfast, lunch and supper all throughout Feb

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DrDodge (25/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Bumpedy bump Zor mail
> 
> View attachment 119946


I need to visit  Nice mail you have there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (25/1/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay... SO HERE GOES! VAPE MAIL!!!!!!
> 
> So from left to right
> 
> ...



Is this all in one order or multiple? 

Any ways its a nice big collection of juices. Enjoy the new clouds and that sxmini is a properse mod with amazing features.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (25/1/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay... SO HERE GOES! VAPE MAIL!!!!!!
> 
> So from left to right
> 
> ...



now this is how to order like a boss !!

enjoy man !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay... SO HERE GOES! VAPE MAIL!!!!!!
> 
> So from left to right
> 
> ...



@CMMACKEM Best Vape Mail ever! How did you manage to get samples? Is this a competition that you won?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Is this all in one order or multiple?
> 
> Any ways its a nice big collection of juices. Enjoy the new clouds and that sxmini is a properse mod with amazing features.



One order. Here is my total stash. Just counted it now, so most of these are 120ml bottles, so if the current juice standard is 60mls...I have just over 100 60ml bottles...that is actually sad 




Thanks man.




Hooked said:


> @CMMACKEM Best Vape Mail ever! How did you manage to get samples? Is this a competition that you won?



The supplier sells them(Costs a fraction of buying the juice stand alone but they are limited) or offers them for free.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (25/1/18)

Vape pick up mail! Going to give sqounking a go.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst (25/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Vape pick up mail! Going to give sqounking a go.
> 
> View attachment 120022



Is that an original hadaley or clone? 

Squonking is like using a dripper the whole day. Just bottom fed with the juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (25/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Is that an original hadaley or clone?
> 
> Squonking is like using a dripper the whole day. Just bottom fed with the juice


It was R300 so I asume a clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Dead Rabbit SQ and Challenge Cap Butcher!




Digiflavor Pharaoh Mini


Innokin Goby Kit!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! My Red Pill Batch arrived just in time! We were at Code Red and only had 150ml's left! It was really scary but we managed! All lights are green and all systems are go once again! Phew!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (25/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dead Rabbit SQ and Challenge Cap Butcher!


Now i know you have money to burn.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (25/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Now i know you have money to burn.



Not a fan of the Rabbit @KZOR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My Red Pill Batch arrived just in time! We were at Code Red and only had 150ml's left! It was really scary but we managed! All lights are green and all systems are go once again! Phew!
> View attachment 120032



Shocking. Would love to see your entire stash.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (25/1/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Not a fan of the Rabbit @KZOR?


Not the 22mm. Tested it at a friend and does not come close to what my favourite 22's can produce. 
There are better options for the price point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (25/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My Red Pill Batch arrived just in time! We were at Code Red and only had 150ml's left! It was really scary but we managed! All lights are green and all systems are go once again! Phew!
> View attachment 120032




Right, I think you need to donate your body to science when you're gone so we can disprove the diacetyl myth once and for all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Not the 22mm. Tested it at a friend and does not come close to what my favourite 22's can produce.
> There are better options for the price point.



OK then maybe I should lob it in the gorge before I even open it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## @cliff (25/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My Red Pill Batch arrived just in time! We were at Code Red and only had 150ml's left! It was really scary but we managed! All lights are green and all systems are go once again! Phew!
> View attachment 120032


I need to give that a bash!!! Battling to convince myself to pay R350+ though

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> I need to give that a bash!!! Battling to convince myself to pay R350+ though



You won't be sorry!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (25/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Not the 22mm. Tested it at a friend and does not come close to what my favourite 22's can produce.
> There are better options for the price point.



Whats your opinion on the 24mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/18)

@Rob Fisher hey Oom .. please post your thorts on Pharaoh mini. I've been eyeing it since I watched reviews.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (25/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Right, I think you need to donate your body to science when you're gone so we can disprove the diacetyl myth once and for all!



I believe the fact that @Rob Fisher is still with us disprove that theory. He's like Keith Richards when it comes to diacetyl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> @Rob Fisher hey Oom .. please post your thorts on Pharaoh mini. I've been eyeing it since I watched reviews..



Will do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (25/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Not the 22mm. Tested it at a friend and does not come close to what my favourite 22's can produce.
> There are better options for the price point.


Hi @KZOR 
I'm stuck, I am loving my Hadaly(sxk) but catch myself oversquonking quite often. What would you suggest for similar flavour but more forgiving when squonking and also readily available? 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/1/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Whats your opinion on the 24mm?


I enjoyed my 24mm but still prefer using and building my Goons, CSMNT's, Reloads and Tokugawa above it.
If i did not have any other RDA's i would have been much happier with it. Still rate it just because at a very affordable price you can get a nice vape experience. Totally subjective of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (25/1/18)

KZOR said:


> I enjoyed my 24mm but still prefer using and building my Goons, CSMNT's, Reloads and Tokugawa above it.
> If i did not have any other RDA's i would have been much happier with it. Still rate it just because at a very affordable price you can get a nice vape experience. Totally subjective of course.



Im also enjoying it more than I expected,enjoy the airflow being a tad more restricted,with the raised airflow slots its also almost impossible to oversquonk,well...your mission would have to be to oversquonk...and you will have to try real hard to succeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> What would you suggest for similar flavour but more forgiving when squonking and also readily available?


Hellfire Sentinel, Flave 22, Soul S or the Gambit. The clones are great quality making them all affordable.
I don't oversquonk with my Hadaly though and i am running a 3.5mm coil which i wick tightly with enough cotton to block off both sides only leaving the area of the coil open for air.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (25/1/18)

Finally back in the land of the living and able to get on ecig. 

Oh wow I’m so happy with this @Ash thank you for making this real!! Loving the NarDa.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (25/1/18)

So i also joined the HE groups with my last mod - the Gloom feom what i could see the owners of their bbs and etc mods use the desce bag to help in the longevity of the gear. 

I got my self the black with grey desce bag and a beauty ring that converts from 22 to 24mm

The setup looks so much better now and the wasp might just have a permanent home. 

Thanks to @akhalz for the amazing comms and info while in transaction with him on the parcel and as he promised it was delivered today. I will surely buy again from him and it might just be sooner than later due to the great service.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (25/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Vape pick up mail! Going to give sqounking a go.
> 
> View attachment 120022



"Yeah" !! - James Hetfield - love it !

oh and love the vape mail ! - enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/18)

My gosh, great vapemail @CMMACKEM 
Looking forward fo hearing your thoughts on some of those juices when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Not the 22mm. Tested it at a friend and does not come close to what my favourite 22's can produce.
> There are better options for the price point.



just as a matter of interest what are your 10 fav's in order of preference ?

...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yas786 (25/1/18)

Well I’ve had this for a couple of days, didn’t realise we had this thread but here’s my latest addition to my rda/squonk collection. 

The psyclone mods Entheon in all its glory.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/18)

RayDeny said:


> Finally back in the land of the living and able to get on ecig.
> 
> Oh wow I’m so happy with this @Ash thank you for making this real!! Loving the NarDa.
> 
> View attachment 120037


What is that pink mod at the back called?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (26/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> What is that pink mod at the back called?


Maybe its a mech

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny (26/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> What is that pink mod at the back called?



It’s called a plankton made by Epsilon Mods. Lovely in the hand.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus (26/1/18)

RayDeny said:


> It’s called a plankton made by Epsilon Mods. Lovely in the hand.


Noooo not that, way at the back of the table

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (26/1/18)

Some vape mail in preparation for the arrival of my Skeleton key.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)

RayDeny said:


> Some vape mail in preparation for the arrival of my Skeleton key.
> View attachment 120107



Show us a picture of the batteries

18350
18500
18650
26650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

Probably the mod I have been most excited to get and once I got it in my paw I can understand why Ashley Fields from MidKnight Mods is considered one of the very best in the business! The finish and attention to detail is unparalleled! So comfortable and looks absolutely stunning! So happy with my purchase!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 14


----------



## Ash (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably the mod I have been most excited to get and once I got it in my paw I can understand why Ashley Fields from MidKnight Mods is considered one of the very best in the business! The finish and attention to detail is unparalleled! So comfortable and looks absolutely stunning! So happy with my purchase!
> View attachment 120116
> View attachment 120117
> View attachment 120118
> View attachment 120119



Simply put.......OUTSTANDING. Congrats on such a beautiful mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably the mod I have been most excited to get and once I got it in my paw I can understand why Ashley Fields from MidKnight Mods is considered one of the very best in the business! The finish and attention to detail is unparalleled! So comfortable and looks absolutely stunning! So happy with my purchase!
> View attachment 120116
> View attachment 120117
> View attachment 120118
> View attachment 120119



Wow that's eye catching beauty right there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably the mod I have been most excited to get and once I got it in my paw I can understand why Ashley Fields from MidKnight Mods is considered one of the very best in the business! The finish and attention to detail is unparalleled! So comfortable and looks absolutely stunning! So happy with my purchase!
> View attachment 120116
> View attachment 120117
> View attachment 120118
> View attachment 120119



Congrats on the mod. It looks absolutely stunningly beautifull.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (26/1/18)

Flave 22 chuff cap from @Zeki Hilmi. Pics don't do this tip justice, it's beautiful and the fit and finish is perfect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG (26/1/18)

This arrived this morning.
Coppervape Skyline RTA clone + extra glass + 8 extra air disks from Gearbest.
EHPRo Bachellor II RTA from Gearbest.
Some small puch for carrying 2x 18650 batteries off AliExpress.

Gearbest shipping was quick, about 5 weeks or so from Netherlands.
Been waiting for that pouch from China since start of October.

Currently using the Bachellor II. Arrived with coils and wick already in place, just grabbed some juice from someone and off I went.




Have to wait until tomorrow to go get some more e-juice. I have nothing left and 1 day to go until pay day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

I got a surprise vape mail and I will take a wild guess and say it came from @HappyCamper at Alchemist Flavours!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## JB1987 (26/1/18)

Also got an amazing little chuff cap from @Zeki Hilmi for the Entheon, the vape is now perfect

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (26/1/18)

SinnerG said:


> This arrived this morning.
> Coppervape Skyline RTA clone + extra glass + 8 extra air disks from Gearbest.
> EHPRo Bachellor II RTA from Gearbest.
> Some small puch for carrying 2x 18650 batteries off AliExpress.
> ...



What's the name of the tube mod pls ? Think it will look great with the Skyclone ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (26/1/18)

Daniel said:


> What's the name of the tube mod pls ? Think it will look great with the Skyclone ....


EHPro 101.
Got it from Fasttech, but others like gearbest have it too. Think I paid +- R350 for it.

22mm mod, TC/VW 50W.
I want to get some 24mm rta/rdta/rda and the wismec RX machina and geekvape aegis, then this will become the MTL mod.

I can see this becoming an extensive/expensive "hobby."

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jamie (26/1/18)

I've been looking for an alternative to the Twisp Cue because of the lack of flavours. Decided to give the BO One a go.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Carnival (26/1/18)

Vape Mail from @BumbleBee!! Thank you so much for my goodies!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @BumbleBee!! Thank you so much for my goodies!
> View attachment 120200


You're very welcome 

Enjoy all that goldness

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (26/1/18)

Bit of a great vape week. Suicide squonk hasn't been photographed yet

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Bit of a great vape week. Suicide squonk hasn't been photographed yet


The squonker looks amazing. Many happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## 87hunter (26/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> The squonker looks amazing. Many happy vapes on it.


Thank you. I'm loving it. Worth every penny

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Thank you. I'm loving it. Worth every penny



Then its a winner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

Giant Vape mail from BLCK Vapour (good boy bottle for size reference )

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## zadiac (27/1/18)

jamie said:


> I've been looking for an alternative to the Twisp Cue because of the lack of flavours. Decided to give the BO One a go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 120193



lol.......anything is a good alternative to twisp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (27/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120257



someone is going to have fun !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (27/1/18)

The wait is over!!!

My Heretic is finally in my hands thanks to the awesome @Rob Fisher !




Picked up a Pulse 24 a while ago, and @BumbleBee turned a drip tip for it just for me!!




Wasn't expecting it to be a matt finish, so I might have to start looking for the perfect RDA to finish off the setup, but really happy with it atm.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

vicTor said:


> someone is going to have fun !!


Someone is tired and square eyed after making almost 3 litres of juice!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (27/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Someone is tired and square eyed after making almost 3 litres of juice!!!


Pictures bro, or it did not happen...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Pictures bro, or it did not happen...






That was the work in progress!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Stosta said:


> The wait is over!!!
> 
> My Heretic is finally in my hands thanks to the awesome @Rob Fisher !
> 
> ...



Oh wow @Stosta - that looks awesome
Wishing you well with it
The drip tip is really cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (29/1/18)

Thank you for the prize @vaporize.co.za 
Will do a review soon

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (29/1/18)

Perfect start to the week!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## The_Ice (29/1/18)

Fasttech order came through after months stuck at SAPO, 3 days with Nampost. Noisy cricket v2, hadaly clone and pico squeeze. 


And the resulting setups. (already had the recoil) 



Flavour on that hadaly though...

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR (29/1/18)

Now this is what i call a gift. 
Thanks to my m8 @hands for spoiling me rotten with an spectacular birthday gift.
Three new Hadaly tips, a special tip for my Sentinel RDA, a gorgeous build stand and a major service for my Reo P67.
Thanks again @Rob Fisher for sponsoring the centre pin.
My wife can slap me and it will still be a day of smiles. Thanks friends.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 14


----------



## Amir (29/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Now this is what i call a gift.
> Thanks to my m8 @hands for spoiling me rotten with an spectacular birthday gift.
> Three new Hadaly tips, a special tip for my Sentinel RDA, a gorgeous build stand and a major service for my Reo P67.
> Thanks again @Rob Fisher for sponsoring the centre pin.
> ...



How would we get hold of @hands to make for us some Hadaly tips as well? Been hunting for one for ages

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707 (29/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Now this is what i call a gift.
> Thanks to my m8 @hands for spoiling me rotten with an spectacular birthday gift.
> Three new Hadaly tips, a special tip for my Sentinel RDA, a gorgeous build stand and a major service for my Reo P67.
> Thanks again @Rob Fisher for sponsoring the centre pin.
> ...



Those look gorgeous!! Look awesome on the atties there. Congrats Meneer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (29/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Now this is what i call a gift.
> Thanks to my m8 @hands for spoiling me rotten with an spectacular birthday gift.
> Three new Hadaly tips, a special tip for my Sentinel RDA, a gorgeous build stand and a major service for my Reo P67.
> Thanks again @Rob Fisher for sponsoring the centre pin.
> ...


Love all the silver. And, of course, most welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Now this is what i call a gift.
> Thanks to my m8 @hands for spoiling me rotten with an spectacular birthday gift.
> Three new Hadaly tips, a special tip for my Sentinel RDA, a gorgeous build stand and a major service for my Reo P67.
> Thanks again @Rob Fisher for sponsoring the centre pin.
> ...



Happy Birtday @KZOR ,wish you many more , some really nice vapemail there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/18)

Matador stock. And Tark's relatively new Sitting Bull. NET tobaccos all.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/18)

Andre said:


> Matador stock. And Tark's relatively new Sitting Bull. NET tobaccos all.



What is all this @Andre ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG (29/1/18)

Andre said:


> Matador stock. And Tark's relatively new Sitting Bull. NET tobaccos all.


Those are some serious looking bottles.

But the little one reminds me of Borstol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (29/1/18)

Thank you to the Sirs at @sirvape for the speedy delivery to Jozi. 
Epic vape mail. 
Bit of a leak but luckily not to much.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (29/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> What is all this @Andre ?


@Andre, would like to also hear the answer. Want to experiment with Natural Extracted Tobacco's (What net stands for I think) and am interested to know if these are pure extracts, made using extracts or mixed from extracts?

Thanks & Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> What is all this @Andre ?





Raindance said:


> @Andre, would like to also hear the answer. Want to experiment with Natural Extracted Tobacco's (What net stands for I think) and am interested to know if these are pure extracts, made using extracts or mixed from extracts?
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Those are what I call NET fusions. A naturally extracted tobacco fused with other elements. In the case of Matador a dark and heavy cigar tobacco fused with sweetish exotic elements, but with the accent on the tobacco part. Sitting Bull is a light pipe tobacco fused with exotic elements - less sweet. 

Imported from www.modnworld.com.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/18)

Andre said:


> Those are what I call NET fusions. A naturally extracted tobacco fused with other elements. In the case of Matador a dark and heavy cigar tobacco fused with sweetish exotic elements, but with the accent on the tobacco part. Sitting Bull is a light pipe tobacco fused with exotic elements - less sweet.
> 
> Imported from www.modnworld.com.



Wow, thats intristing stuff. So its eliquid ready to vape?
The bottles are strange.
Please let us know how they taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

A big thank you to @Rob Fisher for arranging the dampless plugs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Some panel mail, also from @Rob Fisher!
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## TheV (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> Some panel mail, also from @Rob Fisher!
> Thank you.
> View attachment 120514
> 
> View attachment 120513


Fantastic! Do keep me in mind when you get tired of those white panels. They look amazing on the RPG

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> Some panel mail, also from @Rob Fisher!
> Thank you.
> View attachment 120514
> 
> View attachment 120513



Did you just peek into the 'pimp your BB' rabbit hole?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Amir said:


> Did you just peek into the 'pimp your BB' rabbit hole?


I peeked and then fell in at the same time

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

Looks oh so elegant!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> I peeked and then fell in at the same time



My custom order is still about a month away

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Dendro Mod back from the modder... Pit Stopped and looking great again!



Bravo RTA!



Zeus to repalce the one my mate stole. 



Asmodus Colossal... interested to play with this new mod.



White MX Class that I have been waiting for!



Warwolf mod from HCigar!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! What a great deal on a BB with Sting Prod Panels! Best panels on the planet!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (30/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow, thats intristing stuff. So its eliquid ready to vape?
> The bottles are strange.
> Please let us know how they taste.


Yes, ready to vape. I like the bottles, something different. Hard PET I think. Have been vaping Matador (strong and dark cigar with exotic elements - spice, biscuit, etc) for many years now. Best ever. Sitting Bull (lightly cured pipe tobacco with a tad of spice and a spirituous character) I have just started tasting. Great so far, but as with all juices one needs to spend quality time with it to determine adv potential.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (30/1/18)

@Rob Fisher The Dendro mod is a masterpiece!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (30/1/18)

Hi @Rob Fisher - Compliments of the Season and all the very best to you and your family for 2018. 

The Asmodus Colossal above - been keeping an eye out for this Mod since it was launched and really trying to get one. 

Please can you - with respect - let us know how it does and where you obtained yours from. 

Thank You Rob and looking forward to your comments. 

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (30/1/18)

Nice little lot here Uncle @Rob Fisher - keen to hear your thoughts on the Bravo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - Compliments of the Season and all the very best to you and your family for 2018.
> 
> The Asmodus Colossal above - been keeping an eye out for this Mod since it was launched and really trying to get one.
> 
> ...



Same to you and yours @Max! I got the Colossal from VaporDNA in the USA and I have no doubt that it will be a winner... I prefer the smaller sized single 18650 mods and this is just like the Minikin range (rock solid and reliable) and while it has the touch screen that I'm not a huge fan of it's actually pretty easy to master. i got the white pearl one and it looks like a normal great quality Asmodus product!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (30/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Same to you and yours @Max! I got the Colossal from VaporDNA in the USA and I have no doubt that it will be a winner... I prefer the smaller sized single 18650 mods and this is just like the Minikin range (rock solid and reliable) and while it has the touch screen that I'm not a huge fan of it's actually pretty easy to master. i got the white pearl one and it looks like a normal great quality Asmodus product!
> View attachment 120572
> View attachment 120573
> View attachment 120574


That is a good looking device. I'm quite keen to get one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Nice little lot here Uncle @Rob Fisher - keen to hear your thoughts on the Bravo!!



Will do @shaun2707! I am hoping this is going to be a real winner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Wow, @Rob Fisher , big vapemail going on there! 
Enjoy the new things!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Still waiting to see the white mx @Silver...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> Still waiting to see the white mx @Silver...



White MX ?
Did I order one?
Lol

This is news to me
Lol @Christos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> White MX ?
> Did I order one?
> Lol
> 
> ...



Dibs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> White MX ?
> Did I order one?
> Lol
> 
> ...


No robs one so we can oogle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Dendro Mod back from the modder... Pit Stopped and looking great again!
> View attachment 120555
> ...


What kind of person posts pictures of just the boxes?!

What does this Warwolf look like Rob? I could Google it I suppose...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Stosta said:


> What kind of person posts pictures of just the boxes?!
> 
> What does this Warwolf look like Rob? I could Google it I suppose...


Nevermind me @Rob Fisher ... I scrolled down and saw it. It's been a long day and I need a beer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (30/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! What a great deal on a BB with Sting Prod Panels! Best panels on the planet!
> View attachment 120566
> View attachment 120567
> View attachment 120568


That is Beautiful. "Eendag as ek groot is"
What is going on inside that Boro though?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> Still waiting to see the white mx @Silver...



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sx-mini-mx-class.t45818/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> That is Beautiful. "Eendag as ek groot is"
> What is going on inside that Boro though?



It will be a Flow @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/1/18)

Thank You so much @Rob Fisher - That is exactly what I was hoping it would look like and from your excellent feedback - I’m going to do as much I can to get a Matt Black One  Thanks again Rob - Greatly Appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (30/1/18)

Bumpedy bump bump mmmmmmm 1st vapemail for 2018, cant wait to dive in ..
Thanks to @KieranD and Vape Cartel!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (30/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It will be a Flow @Cornelius


Yes I figured you will put a flow in it. But what was inside the boro on that photo? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Yes I figured you will put a flow in it. But what was inside the boro on that photo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Commercial ceramic coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Just for you @Stosta from the good guys at vape cartel!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> Just for you @Stosta from the good guys at vape cartel!
> 
> View attachment 120613


Just for me?!!?! You want me to send you my shipping details?!   

I knew putting up with your rubbish would pay off eventually, what a swell guy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Just for me?!!?! You want me to send you my shipping details?!
> 
> I knew putting up with your rubbish would pay off eventually, what a swell guy!


Packaging is on its way to you. Content is all mine!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> Packaging is on its way to you. Content is all mine!


You know something @Christos , I consider myself a prize shit-talker, and you're always one step ahead of me!

Well played sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ahmed Kara (30/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The new SX Mini MX has arrived!
> View attachment 117840
> View attachment 117841
> View attachment 117842
> View attachment 117843


Looking Really Sick Oom! I need to get my hands on one of those, would you mind telling me where you got it from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Stosta said:


> You know something @Christos , I consider myself a prize shit-talker, and you're always one step ahead of me!
> 
> Well played sir.


Well you did say you are a sucker for branding.
I've been giving you too much freedom lately to run your mouth. 
Thought i would go easy on you as you are sleep deprived of late... No more!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Christos said:


> Well you did say you are a sucker for branding.
> I've been giving you too much freedom lately to run your mouth.
> Thought i would go easy on you as you are sleep deprived of late... No more!


Yeah... I did enjoy the looser leash that I've had lately. Wish I had appreciated it more now that it's gone though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (30/1/18)

Thie new stalker from Lit AF is legit! Watermelon and apple! So refreshing for the summer!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Yes I figured you will put a flow in it. But what was inside the boro on that photo?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Drip Tips from Tripple C in the USA.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## JB1987 (30/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Drip Tips from Tripple C in the USA.
> View attachment 120621



Uncle @Rob Fisher , if you're ever selling some of your 510s please let me know, you have the best collection

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/1/18)

Sooo after a few months of not vaping and smoking again i gave up on those stinkies again.
I had to start all over after selling all my vape gear... Yeah i know such a big mistake and stupidity. (never sell everything) even if u have to haha. 

I ordered myself a DR 24 again in the awesome gunmetal color from @Sirvape and a set of @smilelykumeenit coils...

Just wana say thanx to Craig (oh and thanx for the card aswell) and Daniel for the coils this got me back up and vaping

Really missed vaping and guys please dont go back even if u want to its really just a bad habbit and sooo unhealthy. 











Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Thanks @RayDeny! Received and it's in perfect condition.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Slick (30/1/18)

My 1st Vapemail for the year and from a very generous @Rob Fisher who sent me a cute starter kit,a tank and lotsa coils,Thank You Rob you just know how to put a smile on someones face

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

What a great day and was too my first vape mail of 2018 and all thanks to the very Generous uncle @Rob Fisher.
Really appreciate it uncle Rob.
Its the SXK DoggyStyle 2k16 RTA .

I will give my feedback on the relevant thread but dam this atty is a match made in heaven on the OG Pico .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sooo after a few months of not vaping and smoking again i gave up on those stinkies again.
> I had to start all over after selling all my vape gear... Yeah i know such a big mistake and stupidity. (never sell everything) even if u have to haha.
> 
> I ordered myself a DR 24 again in the awesome gunmetal color from @Sirvape and a set of @smilelykumeenit coils...
> ...



Congrats @Ruan0.30 
Wishing you all the best this time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Thats marvellous @Slick and @Clouds4Days 

Wow, that looks awesome on the Pico @Clouds4Days , enjoy

Big kudos @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thats marvellous @Slick and @Clouds4Days
> 
> Wow, that looks awesome on the Pico @Clouds4Days , enjoy
> 
> Big kudos @Rob Fisher



It looks super on the Pico. This Pico is one of the cheapest mods ive ever bought but its a real workhorse and has never let me down in a year and a half of being in operation and still looks great . Its a Mod that really ages well.

Some mods you can see they old in terms of design. I find the Pico to be a timeless mod.
My intial thoughts on Doddystyle 2k16 is its found a permanent home on the pico.

And @Rob Fisher is a true legend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (30/1/18)

@Rob Fisher is a living example of the saying 'The more you give,the more you get' 

What an inspiration,not just with regards to vaping,but in your daily life!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dreadside (30/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120257


How is that nicotine?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (31/1/18)

Dreadside said:


> How is that nicotine?



I've been using that nicotine for a long time now. I can find no fault with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/1/18)

Christos said:


> Some panel mail, also from @Rob Fisher!
> Thank you.
> View attachment 120514
> 
> View attachment 120513



Drooling 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (31/1/18)

Wohooooooo - Vape Mail Arrived

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (31/1/18)

Absolutely Amazing

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/1/18)

Dreadside said:


> How is that nicotine?


Absolutely Fine @Dreadside.

Been using it for ages with no issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

Max said:


> Absolutely Amazing
> 
> View attachment 120784
> 
> ...


Is that a whole box full of Primos?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/1/18)

So - 

Going through the process of helping some of my friends to bomb the smoking and set them up with some very easy - versatile and manageable stuff to start with.

Thank You so so much @BumbleBee for your Brilliant Service and Support and those Drip Tips are Epic - No simple photos do them any justice - maybe a professional photographer will be able to capture the Depth & Colours.

@Vapessa @Stosta

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

Max said:


> So -
> 
> Going through the process of helping some of my friends to bomb the smoking and set them up with some very easy - versatile and manageable stuff to start with.
> 
> ...


Toptank Minis?! Naaaaaice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Dendro Mod back from the modder... Pit Stopped and looking great again!
> View attachment 120555
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher The Dendro mod is a masterpiece!!



@daniel craig It's absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig It's absolutely stunning!


@Rob Fisher is going to be in heaven with his Dendro Mod. The Dendro and the CLZ X and CLZ XQ are probably the nicest looking mods

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! A surprise vape mail from The Flavour Mill! @DizZa Now I just need to work out how to use it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A surprise vape mail from The Flavour Mill! @DizZa Now I just need to work out how to use it.
> View attachment 120947
> View attachment 120948


You just put it in a dripper, crank up the power and gooi oom!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (1/2/18)

Stosta said:


> You just put it in a dripper, crank up the power and gooi oom!


Don't listen to this clown

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (1/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A surprise vape mail from The Flavour Mill! @DizZa Now I just need to work out how to use it.
> View attachment 120947
> View attachment 120948


Start with adding 1.0% of the WS23 (shake the bottle of WS23 first) to the juice you want to add some ice too. For 30 ml of juice that is 0.3 ml (or 0.3 gram). Shake it well, leave for an hour or two, shake again and try. For really icy you probably need to add around 3.0% (0.9 ml/g) of that WS23. But, everyone's experience is different, so start low. The more you add, the higher the risk of the WS23 affecting the taste of the juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Well these have been here before but they lost magnets and Kippy the doos glued in the magnets wrong... so Kippy was very unhappy and was whining to his mate @Christos. Christos said send them to him for emergency surgery... well Christos aka MacGyver is the MAN!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Christos said:


> Don't listen to this clown


After the magnet incident I was worried for a moment Kippy the doos (his words not mine) might actually do it...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

the deal of yesterday from vape cartel with a ammit single coil redy for pic up by the family


@KieranD thanks for the fast and promp serves

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## RobertC83 (1/2/18)

Hot RSQ just arrived.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Salamander (2/2/18)

Great service from @BumbleBee - a SXK Hadaly and a free bottle of Kiwichi!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## picautomaton (2/2/18)

Ooh nice, is that a Jinhao 159  @Salamander

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (2/2/18)

Yes it is. Ive also got a Jinhao X450. They are remarkable for the price. @picautomaton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (2/2/18)

Salamander said:


> Yes it is. Ive also got a Jinhao X450. They are remarkable for the price. @picautomaton



Can't beat them for value for money. In true Chinese clone fashion, excellent facsimile and cheap to boot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (2/2/18)

Oh yay i am so excited about this that i am currently having a vapers block. Thanks to @Soprono for the amazing sale and some extra bits and bobs. Again like before super clean product and will vouch for your gear always.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (2/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh yay i am so excited about this that i am currently having a vapers block. Thanks to @Soprono for the amazing sale and some extra bits and bobs. Again like before super clean product and will vouch for your gear always.
> View attachment 121097



you got enough wire there bro ?

...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (2/2/18)

Major battery pitstop coming up this weekend. Got enough wraps to last a while. Green for 25R's, Light Green for VTC5's, HB2's to become Red and Purple for the 30Q's. The blue for whatever pops up in future.


Also some insulators and a little time travelling MTL squonk atty.

Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/2/18)

Nice @Raindance 
Let us know about the MTL atty when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (2/2/18)

vicTor said:


> you got enough wire there bro ?
> 
> ...lol



I am not sure. Ill have to buy more. Dont want to run out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (2/2/18)

Silver said:


> Nice @Raindance
> Let us know about the MTL atty when you get a chance


Will do @Silver. Just slapped a SS316 5 wrap 28 AWG 2.5 ID coil in and running it on the Reo Mini. Will report back once I got to know it a bit better.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Will do @Silver. Just slapped a SS316 5 wrap 28 AWG 2.5 ID coil in and running it on the Reo Mini. Will report back once I got to know it a bit better.
> 
> Regards



Sounds like my kind of coil @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/2/18)

Silver said:


> Sounds like my kind of coil @Raindance


Lol, that is where I got it from. Your posts on the OL16 and RM2, which I think this McFly is similar to.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Major battery pitstop coming up this weekend. Got enough wraps to last a while. Green for 25R's, Light Green for VTC5's, HB2's to become Red and Purple for the 30Q's. The blue for whatever pops up in future.
> View attachment 121103
> 
> Also some insulators and a little time travelling MTL squonk atty.
> ...



I feel less kookoo now with my battery labelling technique ( vtc4 - vk wrap , vtc5 - coil master , chocs - well still turd brown )

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaun2707 (2/2/18)

Now this vape pick up that has me very excited. 
Some awesome juice and coils for the Reload and Hadaly but it is the red nut that’s got me happy. Finally, a @hands tip for the Hadaly. Thanks so much @KZOR for everything and in particular, parting with one of your tips!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Jamo88 (2/2/18)

Thank you for your generosity Rob. It works really well. It was such a surprise

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/18)

J


Jamo88 said:


> Thank you for your generosity Rob. It works really well. It was such a surprise



Wow, enjoy it @Jamo88 !

Kudos @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono (3/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh yay i am so excited about this that i am currently having a vapers block. Thanks to @Soprono for the amazing sale and some extra bits and bobs. Again like before super clean product and will vouch for your gear always.
> View attachment 121097



Always awesome meeting up thanks for heading my way to collect! Enjoy them and let us know how that first coil comes out!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (3/2/18)

Soprono said:


> Always awesome meeting up thanks for heading my way to collect! Enjoy them and let us know how that first coil comes out!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will surely do so. Only problem is it looks like my work and family schedule only allow time for it on thursday. But i surely will

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (3/2/18)

Bolt V3s

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987 (3/2/18)

Best. Vape Mail. Ever! My own Monark squonker! I think I'm in love

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905 (3/2/18)

JB1987 said:


> Best. Vape Mail. Ever! My own Monark squonker! I think I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 121178



That chuff looks the business!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (3/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> That chuff looks the business!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks JP, I received it from Voodoo Vapour (@Zeki Hilmi ), they have some awesome chuff caps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (3/2/18)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks JP, I received it from Voodoo Vapour (@Zeki Hilmi ), they have some awesome chuff caps.


Product of twisted tips 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (3/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Product of twisted tips
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Ordered myself one too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (3/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Ordered myself one too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



guys, excuse my ignorance, but is "chuff cap" a drip tip ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/18)

JB1987 said:


> Best. Vape Mail. Ever! My own Monark squonker! I think I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 121178



Nice one buddy.
Honestly with the Monark around i dont know why guys are still buying printed squonkers abroad.
Customer support is top notch and product build and quality is as good as international.
Wish you many happy vapes off her bud.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JB1987 (3/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one buddy.
> Honestly with the Monark around i dont know why guys are still buying printed squonkers abroad.
> Customer support is top notch and product build and quality is as good as international.
> Wish you many happy vapes off her bud.



I couldn't agree more. The quality is superb and there is almost no noticeable voltage drop. The customer experience was excellent and it was a pleasure meeting the Monark guys this afternoon when I fetched the mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (3/2/18)

vicTor said:


> guys, excuse my ignorance, but is "chuff cap" a drip tip ?



Basically yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (4/2/18)

Recently got that ooie gooey and some rebuildable atty's now ive seen my singapore post stuff is on the way through customs almost posting something here too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/2/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> Recently got that ooie gooey and some rebuildable atty's now ive seen my singapore post stuff is on the way through customs almost posting something here too



@IVapesDaNicotine There's a great thread for things that you're waiting for:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-are-you-waiting-for.t521/page-57

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marek_710 (5/2/18)

My first vape mail Courtesy of @Rob Fisher 

"When uncle Rob sends gifts and your contemplating a half day situation "
Once again thank you so much. The Twist setup looks great for work/driving 
The added extras are truly a major surprise!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/18)



Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Marek_710 (5/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 121283


Dig the name

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (5/2/18)

Comp mail!!!





Thanx again @YeOldeOke!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Comp mail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Make sure you get a lotto ticket with the run you're on atm!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Hey! Make sure you get a lotto ticket with the run you're on atm!


@Jp1905 , while your at it get me and @Stosta some lotto tickets as well. We will share!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (5/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Hey! Make sure you get a lotto ticket with the run you're on atm!



Exactly what my wife said  if I ever won the Lotto Id buy all the Mollys on earth!Well,not really,just a nice V2! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (5/2/18)

Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher! Thank you again, what a beauty this mod is! 

I’ve got the Advken Manta on for now.. (not shown in pic. I really like this RTA but it just doesn’t suit the lovely Black Rose mod so I need to do some RTA shopping soon!)

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

I've been wanting this for a long time! Thank you so much @Khabir Tayob for the exceptionally well-organised group buy!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Carnival (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> I've been wanting this for a long time! Thank you so much @Khabir Tayob for the exceptionally well-organised group buy!
> 
> View attachment 121330



Woohoo!! I know how much you wanted this juice, so I’m happy you were able to get it! Let us know how it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> I've been wanting this for a long time! Thank you so much @Khabir Tayob for the exceptionally well-organised group buy!
> 
> View attachment 121330



Why did i miss the group buy?

Would love to hear your feedback on it @Hooked and dibs if you dont like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Woohoo!! I know how much you wanted this juice, so I’m happy you were able to get it! Let us know how it is.



Will do and thanks for being happy for me - and you too, @Room Fogger ! I think there's a thread somewhere of reviews for this juice. I'll add my comments there after I've vaped some more, but yes, it is gooooood!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/18)

Not exactly Vape Mail but it came from Fasttech with Vape Mail! My Superman Shirt!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not exactly Vape Mail but it came from Fasttech with Vape Mail! My Superman Shirt!
> View attachment 121335



Saving the world from Cigs... SuperVape Man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

Marek_710 said:


> My first vape mail Courtesy of @Rob Fisher
> 
> "When uncle Rob sends gifts and your contemplating a half day situation "
> Once again thank you so much. The Twist setup looks great for work/driving
> ...



Enjoy it @Marek_710 

Kudos and salute to you @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Kylin Mini RTA and some @Sir Vape branded 18650 battery holders!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## shaun2707 (6/2/18)

Received some early morning vape mail. Looking forward to trying this RDA out and an unexpected 60ml juice as well. 

Thanks a lot @Amir, appreciate the freebie juice man and thanks for a slick and painless deal!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (6/2/18)

Birthday vape mail baby

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## antonherbst (6/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Received some early morning vape mail. Looking forward to trying this RDA out and an unexpected 60ml juice as well.
> 
> Thanks a lot @Amir, appreciate the freebie juice man and thanks for a slick and painless deal!!
> 
> ...


Almost did a dislike on this post. So you @shaun2707 beat me to the Narda. 


Many happy vapes on the rda man. Gongrats on the most amazing sale.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Birthday vape mail baby
> View attachment 121408



Nice one @Vaporator00 !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Almost did a dislike on this post. So you @shaun2707 beat me to the Narda.
> 
> 
> Many happy vapes on the rda man. Gongrats on the most amazing sale.



And she is a flavor beast of note in my opinion. I have the clone and with the X-style wicking, she really shines. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707 (6/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Almost did a dislike on this post. So you @shaun2707 beat me to the Narda.
> 
> 
> Many happy vapes on the rda man. Gongrats on the most amazing sale.



Hahah... sorry man. Must have been a close race though. Will keep you in mind if it and I don’t gel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (6/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And she is a flavor beast of note in my opinion. I have the clone and with the X-style wicking, she really shines.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Thanks for the tip boss. @Amir left a build in there as well so will throw some cotton and juice in a bit later and see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707 (6/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And she is a flavor beast of note in my opinion. I have the clone and with the X-style wicking, she really shines.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Thanks for the tip boss. @Amir left a build in there as well so will throw some cotton and juice in a bit later and see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (6/2/18)

Just want to thank the guys at blckvapour for awesome service and quick delivery. I ordered my first round of concentrates to give my hand a go at diy at 6 this morning. When I was packing up to leave for home guess what—- vape mail. Delivery the same day.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/2/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> Just want to thank the guys at blckvapour for awesome service and quick delivery. I ordered my first round of concentrates to give my hand a go at diy at 6 this morning. When I was packing up to leave for home guess what—- vape mail. Delivery the same day.
> View attachment 121462
> 
> 
> ...


yes they give good service 
doing my chart now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/18)

Thank you so much for the prize @Vape Republic very much appreciated. The packaging looks great, cant wait to try this juice out looks propper legit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/2/18)

Vape Mail ....
Got some more of my staple juice Freeze Breath and XOXO and added 2 new ones to try out but coming from Decadant Clouds i know i can only expect greatness.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali (6/2/18)

After 2 and a half months it has finally arrived! Blue never normal haku cap and matching ring! Although i also already have a vm+ one as well..





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jp1905 (7/2/18)

Early morning juice delivery!

This packaging is awesome!











I swear I almost had a stroke and nearly popped my pancreas trying to get this bottle open!

Thank you once again @Vape Republic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Bar V3 26650!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (7/2/18)

Today is a big day for me but let’s start with some DIY fun from Vally Vapour, thank you Andrew for your awesome service. Also some pick up mail from Vapour mountain. 

Yes feeling a bit of DIY coming on.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

@Jp1905 , while your at it get me and @Stosta some lotto tickets as well. We will share![/QUOTE]
@Jp1905 , when can @Stosta and myself collect, remember sharing is caring?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (7/2/18)

The big one I have been waiting for finally arrived today. 

My Skeleton key Mech is in my hands. All I can say is WOW!! A unboxing experience like none other.

Will be adding another thread after I’ve played just a bit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Stosta (7/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> The big one I have been waiting for finally arrived today.
> 
> My Skeleton key Mech is in my hands. All I can say is WOW!! A unboxing experience like none other.
> 
> ...


Wow! What a beaut @RayDeny !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/2/18)

First batch of concentrates have arrived!
Inspired by @Silver DIY thread, I've jumped down that rabbit hole too

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/18)

My friend from China brought me a present! I gotta say it looks the balls! But the flavour that comes with it are in 11mgs just like the chinese ciggies unfortunately!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> My friend from China brought me a present! I gotta say it looks the balls! But the flavour that comes with it are in 11mgs just like the chinese ciggies unfortunately!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, more details on it please, pm me if possible as I am seriously interested in something like this. Although a present dibs if the price is right and you ever want to get rid of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Looks great, more details on it please, pm me if possible as I am seriously interested in something like this. Although a present dibs if the price is right and you ever want to get rid of it.


Haha..details on it are as follows: 5-30watts.

I opened up the tank and it had some rust so i am gonna see if it cleans out. The coils are both 1ohm each.there is only one holder and it only costed R500. Sorry but i don't usually sell gifts i get from friends so its not for sale. 





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Haha..details on it are as follows: 5-30watts.
> 
> I opened up the tank and it had some rust so i am gonna see if it cleans out. The coils are both 1ohm each.there is only one holder and it only costed R500. Sorry but i don't usually sell gifts i get from friends so its not for sale.
> 
> ...


Any idea on the manufacturer or where he got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Any idea on the manufacturer or where he got it.


We use a chinese ebay..called taobao to buy it..would need someone in China to order and send it here though..:/

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/18)

Elegant Vape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my vape mail this morning from Halo!
> Delivery took 4 Days by FedEx and everything went smooth, very impressed.
> ...


That is a lot of Halo juice! You must be a fan?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (7/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> My friend from China brought me a present! I gotta say it looks the balls! But the flavour that comes with it are in 11mgs just like the chinese ciggies unfortunately!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowsers, thats a beauty!!! Whats the name and make of it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/18)

There is no name. Only the company details. The make is the F-30

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Chris du Toit said:


> Wowsers, thats a beauty!!! Whats the name and make of it?


Been talking to uncle google and I think it is an Ewinpipe F30. It is stunning, @Cobrali is a privileged person. Now having uncle google see where I can find one for a good price. It is a stunner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Been talking to uncle google and I think it is an Ewinpipe F30. It is stunning, @Cobrali is a privileged person. Now having uncle google see where I can find one for a good price. It is a stunner.


Haha..google is a winner! And it looks the tits! Gonna put my skyline on it tonight and try it out!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Haha..google is a winner! And it looks the tits! Gonna put my skyline on it tonight and try it out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Please post pics once you do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Please post pics once you do


Will do!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Please post pics once you do


Seems like the Germans are ahead of us on this one! Presenting the skyline (coppervape) on the F-30! Although the driptip is different in the package from the youtube video. It comes with a silver and gunmetal trim in the box








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (7/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Seems like the Germans are ahead of us on this one! Presenting the skyline (coppervape) on the F-30! Although the driptip is different in the package from the youtube video. It comes with a silver and gunmetal trim in the box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pipe FOMO is building up....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Christos said:


> My pipe FOMO is building up....


My pipe FOMO just phoned NASA for directions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My pipe FOMO just phoned NASA for directions!


I saw this on the Facebook's and I'm intrigued...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (7/2/18)

Paging @Ryangriffon as I think he is our resident pipe expert!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (7/2/18)

Time to take a small break from squonking 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

Some competition winning Vape mail from @BaD Mountain

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

Mod has been stolen by my wife but told her to voetsak cause the juice is mine!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

Some coil collection-mail from @Sir Vape 

These bubble wrap nano fused Clapton’s are awesome in the B.B. 




The fused Clapton’s got chucked in the OG Goon and they are really good.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Christos said:


> I saw this on the Facebook's and I'm intrigued...
> View attachment 121544


Now that falls into the left nut donation territory

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Please post pics once you do


Eleanor..hmm..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Eleanor..hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight, wishing you endless happy clouds on Eleanor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/18)

Christos said:


> I saw this on the Facebook's and I'm intrigued...
> View attachment 121544



That's from MidKnight Mods! You can't order it and you can't go on a list for it. I think that is the only one made so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor (7/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Mod has been stolen by my wife but told her to voetsak cause the juice is mine!!
> 
> View attachment 121560



nice win bro !!

geez, juice for days man 

enjoy !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

vicTor said:


> nice win bro !!
> 
> geez, juice for days man
> 
> enjoy !!!


A few days at least.

I’ve got the frozen assets in at the moment which is the iced version of Gupta Coup. Very tasty

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/2/18)

Juice Mail...
Thank you @BaD Mountain for my prize. Very much appreciated, you Rock  The packaging is awesome and i love the little chirps on the side of the packaging

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Early morning juice delivery!
> 
> This packaging is awesome!
> 
> ...



@JP1905Wow! That packaging is something!

Don't pop a pancreas Next time hold the bottle upside down under running hot water (let it run into another container so as not to waste it), so that the hot water hits it where the cap connects to the bottle. Turn it round and round under the water for a while. It's usually just sticky juice and the hot water will remove it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Juice Mail...
> Thank you @BaD Mountain for my prize. Very much appreciated, you Rock  The packaging is awesome and i love the little chirps on the side of the packaging
> 
> View attachment 121580


Agreed!

#bananasmustfall got me giggling

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Eleanor..hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Cobrali Beautiful pipe!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (8/2/18)

Hi @BaD Mountain 


Max said:


> Wohooooooo @BaD Mountain - got to open the package up this morning - Absolutely Brilliant and Extremely Well Presented
> 
> Thank You so so much and can’t wait to start testing them - what a treat to receive such an awesome gift.
> View attachment 121604
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (8/2/18)

Andre said:


>



what is this like @Andre ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (8/2/18)

Andre said:


>


You bought those for @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## shaun2707 (8/2/18)

Andre said:


>



I think @Silver is going to question you about this one @Andre.... reckon when he see’s this, his heart will flutter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (8/2/18)

Andre said:


>



Oh my word @Andre 
I am speechless


@shaun2707 , my heart did more than a flutter...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (8/2/18)

Andre you k ow that Silver has most of us interested in this juice. Lol
Where did you find it?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)

vicTor said:


> what is this like @Andre ?


It grew on me and is one of my top tobaccos now. I think @Silver will say the same. 

Some reviews from way back:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/witchers-brew-juice-reviews.t2686/#post-61226
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/witchers-brew-juice-reviews.t2686/page-2#post-67300

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> Andre you k ow that Silver has most of us interested in this juice. Lol
> Where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


www.ecigdo.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (8/2/18)

Andre said:


> www.ecigdo.com


How long did it take to come and what did shipping work out to if you don't mind me asking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (8/2/18)

Thank you kindly sir. It is expensive though. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

Andre said:


> It grew on me and is one of my top tobaccos now. I think @Silver will say the same.
> 
> Some reviews from way back:
> 
> ...


I think you should give your armed response co a photo of @Silver , may save you the hassle of explaining his presence in the dark hours of the night for a refill the whole time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)

Vape_r said:


> How long did it take to come and what did shipping work out to if you don't mind me asking


I do not mind at all.

Corresponded with support@ecigdo.com. They required a copy of my ID and proof of residential (courier) address first up. Was a bit irritated with that, but went ahead for possible future ordering. They quoted me a few options on shipping. DHL at $145. I chose USPS Priority Mail Express International at $73.50. Ordered on 26 January. Payment via Paypal. Received today (8 February) at Moorreesburg Post Office. Not too bad at all. Saw it registered with JIMC in Jhb on 31 January, so should be even faster for Jhb peeps. Paid R950 in Customs and VAT. They packaged it extremely well. They declare the full value of the goods (without shipping) on the Customs document, which I prefer actually.

Total cost works out to R1464 for 120 ml (or R366 for 30ml).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/2/18)

Andre said:


> I do not mind at all.
> 
> Corresponded with support@ecigdo.com. They required a copy of my ID and proof of residential (courier) address first up. Was a bit irritated with that, but went ahead for possible future ordering. They quoted me a few options on shipping. DHL at $145. I chose USPS Priority Mail Express International at $73.50. Ordered on 26 January. Payment via Paypal. Received today (8 February) at Moorreesburg Post Office. Not too bad at all. Saw it registered with JIMC in Jhb on 31 January, so should be even faster for Jhb peeps. Paid R950 in Customs and VAT. They packaged it extremely well. They declare the full value of the goods (without shipping) on the Customs document, which I prefer actually.
> 
> Total cost works out to R1464 for 120 ml (or R366 for 30ml).



Thank you for the detailed response. Yip far above my budget, @Silver maybe one of the vendors can bring in a shipment at a better price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/2/18)

I think a group buy is in order. This juice is just amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muttaqeen (8/2/18)

Just got my new custom door from the gents at Monark

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Just got my new custom door from the gents at Monark
> View attachment 121644


Good old Sonic. Looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (8/2/18)

Today's Vapemail.

@Silver, you asked for feedback on the McFly received with my previous package, here is your answer:


Yip, it's that good that I ordered the last one from The Vape Guy. Feel a bit guilty about that but if he had two I would have ordered both These provide me with the MTL vape I have been searching for for a very long time. Also some squonk bottles for the Coppervape BF Mech. Want to get some more of this mod as well.

My vape style has made a 180 degree turn from TC on RTA tanks to mech squonking in the space of less than a month.

A great touch was that the package included a bottle of water, good to know our upcountry vendors are supporting and thinking of us in these tough days of drought. Thanks @BumbleBee, Awesome!

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (8/2/18)

Oh wow, thats great @Raindance 
When I first saw this atty i thought hey this is something i need to try out
Not like its going to be easy to knock off my RM2 from the MTL podium, but i wanted to try another one.
Then i got busy and well, it didnt happen

Am happy to hear you like it!
Would love to hear and see more about it if you get a chance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muttaqeen (8/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Good old Sonic. Looks awesome.


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/2/18)

8:50
vape mail who hoo
thanks blckvapour.co.za



lets make a monster

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

A box of different sized grub screws!



Som Cleito resin bubble tanks... hoping they will fit the Skyline!



The latest offering from Switzerland! The Squape E RTA!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> A box of different sized grub screws!
> View attachment 121691
> ...


SQUAPE FOMO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bizkuit (9/2/18)

Some pre birthday from myself to myself spoils. As always thank you for the excellent service @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> Some pre birthday from myself to myself spoils. As always thank you for the excellent service @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 121734
> 
> View attachment 121733


Woohoo! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! TKO juice hamper! I have been wanting to try the Blue Milk and now I can try the whole range! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! TKO juice hamper! I have been wanting to try the Blue Milk and now I can try the whole range! Boom!
> View attachment 121736
> View attachment 121737
> View attachment 121738


In order of preference, lime milk, blue milk, me time, crustee, yellow milk, ice pick

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! TKO juice hamper! I have been wanting to try the Blue Milk and now I can try the whole range! Boom!
> View attachment 121736
> View attachment 121737
> View attachment 121738


Great news! I'm on leave next week and going to convince your family to invite me over for coffee (and juice tasting)!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## RynoP (9/2/18)

Where did you get hold of thaf TKO hamper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

RynoP said:


> Where did you get hold of thaf TKO hamper?



Direct from TKO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

Some juice to get me to the end of the month from Vape Cartel.
This mad man is bloody insane!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (9/2/18)

Competition mail!




Thanks again @method1 !

Review in the next few days

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! TKO juice hamper! I have been wanting to try the Blue Milk and now I can try the whole range! Boom!


I will buy the lime and blue milk from you in case you don't like it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

KZOR said:


> I will buy the lime and blue milk from you in case you don't like it.



@Christos already dibs them. Sorry @KZOR!

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks Louis! My daughter made a draai past Postnet today!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Christos already dibs them. Sorry @KZOR!



Always too l8. 
Hope you can put the vapemat to good use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Hope you can put the vapemat to good use.



I will when I have got it flat... Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> A box of different sized grub screws!


Hi Rob, I assume those screws were not purchased locally? I wish local vendors would stock them...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

Pixstar said:


> Hi Rob, I assume those screws were not purchased locally? I wish local vendors would stock them...



Nope. 

They came from inTaste in Germany.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

@Pixstar let me know if you want a set... when I order from inTaste again I can add it to my parcel.

https://www.intaste.de/en/spider-vape-screw-kit.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Christos already dibs them. Sorry @KZOR!
> 
> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks Louis! My daughter made a draai past Postnet today!
> View attachment 121764


I think @KZOR Should skip the que this time 
If @Rob Fisher doesn't like you can dibs it @KZOR. If not I'll take it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (9/2/18)

Christos said:


> I think @KZOR Should skip the que this time



You have a great heart m8 but no worries ...... already managed to organise me something down the same road.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Pixstar let me know if you want a set... when I order from inTaste again I can add it to my parcel.
> 
> https://www.intaste.de/en/spider-vape-screw-kit.html


Hi Mr Fisher
May I invite myself for the next time please? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi Mr Fisher
> May I invite myself for the next time please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Looks like a good option i wouldn't mind having either, wonder why I haven't seen something similar here, maybe @Gizmo and @BumbleBee can have a peek, sure there are a lot of us that would like to have some spares lying around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## SinnerG (9/2/18)

Call your local bolt and nut engineering shop. They're bound to have set screws in those sizes and probably at a fraction of the cost.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SinnerG (9/2/18)

Another visit to Juicy Joe's.
More money spent.

I've been wanting a white Wasp Nano to see what the hype was about. They had silver+ultem and black, so I just grabbed the silver+ultem and will get a white cap later. That, and I have just RTAs and wanted a dripper. They weren't kidding about it putting out flavour, but damn does the airflow whistle horribly.

I'm still trying to figure what kind of vaping I prefer. More often than not I find DTL isn't satisfying, but my attempts at MTL never meet up with the"flavour chasing" stories I've heard. Anyway... carry on.

Also grabbed some GBom Millionaires Shortbread to try a different flavour profile. This is yummy rich, but I'm finding it difficult to handle anything with vanilla in it for some reason. So I think I'll pop this in classifieds if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar (9/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Pixstar let me know if you want a set... when I order from inTaste again I can add it to my parcel.
> 
> https://www.intaste.de/en/spider-vape-screw-kit.html


Yes please @Rob Fisher that would awesome, thanks a mil!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (10/2/18)

SinnerG said:


> Another visit to Juicy Joe's.
> More money spent.
> 
> I've been wanting a white Wasp Nano to see what the hype was about. They had silver+ultem and black, so I just grabbed the silver+ultem and will get a white cap later. That, and I have just RTAs and wanted a dripper. They weren't kidding about it putting out flavour, but damn does the airflow whistle horribly.
> ...


Hi @SinnerG, I know what you mean by struggling to get proper flavor from a MTL device. I have struggled about six months to find what works for me. Until recently I also wondered why some claimed MTL superior in flavor to DL.

I'm busy getting there and have observed that setting up a MTL device required much more fine tuning than big air atties. Seems one has to find the exactly correct wattage to wicking speed to airflow ratio. A MTL device set up to give awesome flavor on medium restricted airflow on a long slow drags can give crappy to no flavor if giving short hard drags or changing the airflow up or down.

I think it is because the relatively much smaller chambers, coils and lower wattage's require much more accuracy as they represent smaller "windows" of synergy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Very well said @Raindance 

You explained it so well!



Raindance said:


> Seems one has to find the exactly correct wattage to wicking speed to airflow ratio.


This sentence is classic

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

Ok, just returned fron a vape mail collection, and I am in the clouds over this one!



Coppervape Skyline clone, and lo and behold it's filled with E-liquid Project Damn Peachy, a tobacco juice, and some Vapour Mountain Ice added, and I am loving it! Flavour is awaesome, and super smooth at 18w with no air disc and one air slot open. Did I mention the flavour? Ok, it's amazing.

Thank you @antonherbst for being willing to part with this, but also for the build and instruction, as well as a great chat and superb coffee! You are a champion.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

That is great @Room Fogger 
Enjoy

That tank has great flavour. Amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, just returned fron a vape mail collection, and I am in the clouds over this one!
> View attachment 121839
> 
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure to help you and glad the tank lives a new life with you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Only a pleasure to help you and glad the tank lives a new life with you.


Thank you again, and also for allowing me to try your other toys, not everyone that gets to try a Gloom, 15 out of 10, and a Reo, 15 out of 10, these being measured on the Richter scale because my world rocked, and another mech in one go. My RSQ and BB were in upper class company here!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, just returned fron a vape mail collection, and I am in the clouds over this one!
> View attachment 121839
> 
> 
> ...


I just got mine today aswell.. definately flavoursome





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> I just got mine today aswell.. definately flavoursome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Champion stuff, many happy clouds to you. I haven't put mine down yet, wonder if I should prepare a spare pillow for my mod and hand for tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thank you again, and also for allowing me to try your other toys, not everyone that gets to try a Gloom, 15 out of 10, and a Reo, 15 out of 10, these being measured on the Richter scale because my world rocked, and another mech in one go. My RSQ and BB were in upper class company here!
> 
> View attachment 121840



Must say after trying his reo I had to remind myself about financial responsibilities 

Congrats on the new tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Must say after trying his reo I had to remind myself about financial responsibilities
> 
> Congrats on the new tank


Thank you! 
I wholeheartedly agree, I was contemplating parking at the nearest robot with a for sale sign on my car, but then realized that I would in all probability only get enough for the Fix It Again Tony to buy two bicycle tires, and that cycling in the rain imay not be the way to go, so, saving for one as well as my sudden fixation for a pipe may prolong the wait to save up but I WILL definitely own one one day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/2/18)

@Room Fogger and @JsPLAYn congrats on the new RTA , the skyline is awesome and so so versatile.
It is definetly a atty that will stay in my rotation for a long time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Champion stuff, many happy clouds to you. I haven't put mine down yet, wonder if I should prepare a spare pillow for my mod and hand for tonight!


Ha ha yeah it's that good.. thanks man and to u too. Enjoy it

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (10/2/18)

Is it just me, or is this thread really bad for everyone else's financial situation too?

Lol great mods, atties, accessories everyone. Im velly jelly!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Room Fogger and @JsPLAYn congrats on the new RTA , the skyline is awesome and so so versatile.
> It is definetly a atty that will stay in my rotation for a long time.


Thanks mate

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, just returned fron a vape mail collection, and I am in the clouds over this one!
> View attachment 121839
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome bru... that’s looks like a winner. Talk about Skyclone FOMO. Many happy vapes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (10/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> I just got mine today aswell.. definately flavoursome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many happy vapes brother!!! Looks properly awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Many happy vapes brother!!! Looks properly awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha thanks @shaun2707 .. I had fomo since this tank was released and now with my recent change in vape style.. it suits my new style quite perfectly 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (10/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha thanks @shaun2707 .. I had fomo since this tank was released and now with my recent change in vape style.. it suits my new style quite perfectly
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Awesome brother!! I hear you - I’ve been eying one for a while and when I saw one come up in the Southern suburbs, I knew you were going to be the first to dibs. Enjoy my man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Awesome brother!! I hear you - I’ve been eying one for a while and when I saw one come up in the Southern suburbs, I knew you were going to be the first to dibs. Enjoy my man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry.. we will find one for u 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, just returned fron a vape mail collection, and I am in the clouds over this one!
> View attachment 121839
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll send you my wife’s number and you can explain to her why I HAVE to have this tank and how crucial it is to my survival. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ll send you my wife’s number and you can explain to her why I HAVE to have this tank and how crucial it is to my survival.
> 
> Thanks


Should be the easiest thing I have ever been asked to do, she will have a hubby that will have a 24 hour smile, a song in his heart, a spring in his step, a huppel in sy knuppel , and a Skyline on his mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Should be the easiest thing I have ever been asked to do, she will have a hubby that will have a 24 hour smile, a song in his heart, a spring in his step, a huppel in sy knuppel , and a Skyline on his mod.


But I’ll need another mod for it as well. 

Challenge accepted?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> But I’ll need another mod for it as well.
> 
> Challenge accepted?


Based on the above she will immediately agree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Based on the above she will immediately agree


Instant agreement? I seemed to have missed something in my decade of marriage?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Maybe why I am divorced, mine agreed to that immediately. I suppose the cash incentive also helped.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

VapeMail Baby! FedEx box! Yeah!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

Eish uncle @Rob Fisher , I'm starting to think that they have a special Rob Fisher jet on standby, but like everyone else here, the box looks great, but what's IN the box?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (12/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeMail Baby! FedEx box! Yeah!
> View attachment 121989



Need to find myself some Royal Wick. Local shops seems to have run out and I'm too scared to try something else since the rw works so well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

Adephi said:


> Need to find myself some Royal Wick. Local shops seems to have run out and I'm too scared to try something else since the rw works so well.



https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/royal-wick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

OK Box open! Boom!

Some El'Cheapo Drip Tips



Kylin Mini, Nudge RDA and some Super Tank Coils.



Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C!




And some Titanium Fiber Cotton! Been dying to try this!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi (12/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/royal-wick


Thanks @Rob Fisher . I'm sure last I checked they where out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (12/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Box open! Boom!
> 
> Some El'Cheapo Drip Tips
> View attachment 121990
> ...


Wow!! The Kylin must have made an impression The mirage looks lekka

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

@cliff said:


> Wow!! The Kylin must have made an impression The mirage looks lekka



Hehehe... I ordered the Kylin from the USA but then @Sir Vape got them in and I couldn't wait. 

And the Mirage is very nice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Box open! Boom!
> 
> Some El'Cheapo Drip Tips
> View attachment 121990
> ...


Now that Titanium fiber cotton looks very interesting, where are you planning on using it uncle @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (12/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I ordered the Kylin from the USA but then @Sir Vape got them in and I couldn't wait.
> 
> And the Mirage is very nice!


Hahaha I see

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Now that Titanium fiber cotton looks very interesting, where are you planning on using it uncle @Rob Fisher .



I plan on using it for all my atties... just used it for the first time in my new Dvarw RTA and so far it's great... is it better than Royal Wicks? Not sure yet but it's certainly as good as Royal Wicks... let's see how it holds up over time...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (12/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Box open! Boom!
> 
> Some El'Cheapo Drip Tips
> View attachment 121990
> ...


I like the look of the Lost Vape Mirage. Enjoy all the goodies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/2/18)

Just picked up this little brown box.. wonder what's inside






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (12/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Just picked up this little brown box.. wonder what's inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paging the fines master!!!Open eeeeeeeeet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (12/2/18)

Thank you Lung-Candy - @Maxxis!
With a personal message, LUVIT:

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Paging the fines master!!!Open eeeeeeeeet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reveal in "what's in your hand right now" ... coz it's in my hand right now.. and prob will be all night... no sleep for me

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (12/2/18)

Caramia said:


> Thank you Lung-Candy - @Maxxis!
> With a personal message, LUVIT:
> View attachment 122066
> 
> View attachment 122067



Absolute pleasure!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Reveal in "what's in your hand right now" ... coz it's in my hand right now.. and prob will be all night... no sleep for me
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Get a extra pillow, you may need it,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Get a extra pillow, you may need it,


Good idea lol.. let's make a plan.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/2/18)

Caramia said:


> Thank you Lung-Candy - @Maxxis!
> With a personal message, LUVIT:
> View attachment 122066
> 
> View attachment 122067


Does Lung Candy give away towels now  
@Maxxis 
BTW nice personal touch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (12/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Does Lung Candy give away towels now
> @Maxxis
> BTW nice personal touch



Mostly just to wipe the drool up from opening new gear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/2/18)

Maxxis said:


> Mostly just to wipe the drool up from opening new gear!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

Vape mail courtesy of @BumbleBee 
What a nice brown (recyclable) cardboard box. 




Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> Vape mail courtesy of @BumbleBee
> What a nice brown (recyclable) cardboard box.
> View attachment 122120
> 
> ...


Like the box as well, looks like good cardboard! Now what's in it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Now what's in it!


Just some vape stuff from @BumbleBee 
 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> Just some vape stuff from @BumbleBee
> 
> Dave



Come on, spill!!! You know you want to...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> Just some vape stuff from @BumbleBee
> 
> Dave


Drop kit for a Datsun?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Come on, spill!!! You know you want to...


Oh you smooth talker 



Happy?

Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

All Coppervape: 1 Skyline. 4 Drop kits. 4 glass tanks ('cause I don't like plastic tanks) and 2 spare clear dip tips.




Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> All Coppervape: 1 Skyline. 4 Drop kits. 4 glass tanks ('cause I don't like plastic tanks) and 2 spare clear dip tips.
> View attachment 122131
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooh those drop kits might be the reason I get a skyline.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718 (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> All Coppervape: 1 Skyline. 4 Drop kits. 4 glass tanks ('cause I don't like plastic tanks) and 2 spare clear dip tips.
> View attachment 122131
> 
> 
> ...



Why so many drop kits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

Vino1718 said:


> Why so many drop kits?



One for each of the Skylines  which is why I bought an extra skyline (to have a Skyline spare)

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> One for each of the Skylines  which is why I bought an extra skyline (to have a Skyline spare)
> 
> Dave



Ah ok. Yoh you have 4. I'm still waiting for mine to get cleared at customs. Hope they as great as everyone says. I'll definitely buy more if it is indeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

Vino1718 said:


> Ah ok. Yoh you have 4. I'm still waiting for mine to get cleared at customs. Hope they as great as everyone says. I'll definitely buy more if it is indeed.



I bought 2 initially and because they worked so well for me I then bought another two, plus one today.

So long as it suits your style of vaping you will luv it

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit (13/2/18)

some more vapemail from @BumbleBee
Pico 25 and some silicone bottle loving for the Luxotic

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR (13/2/18)

Just picked up my two lovely custom dripcaps for my entheon by Tyrone from Twisted Tips. Great craftsmanship. 
And guess who wandered into Juicy Joes while i was collecting them at @ShaneW ....... none other than @Silver . Knew you couldn't stay away from gorgeous Cape Town for too long.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905 (13/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Just picked up my two lovely custom dripcaps for my entheon by Tyrone from Twisted Tips. Great craftsmanship.
> And guess who wandered into Juicy Joes while i was collecting them at @ShaneW ....... none other than @Silver . Knew you couldn't stay away from gorgeous Cape Town for too long.
> 
> View attachment 122163



That cap makes a helluva difference to the Entheon experience!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (13/2/18)

A very special Win Mail, from the Kardashian Vape Bands competition organised by one of our very own forumites, who not only gave 4 bottles of juice as prizes (2 for each of the winners who tied in the competition), but also paid the courier costs out of his own pocket. This forumite won the juices in a competition which he entered, but decided to PIF them in a fun (but stressful lol) competition. Ladies & Gentlemen, I present to you ...
the ONE...
the ONLY... 
@Clouds4Days 

Thank you so much @Clouds4Days and thank you too to @Slick. I thought that Slick was the winner, but apparently we tied, so Slick shared prize. Thanks for being a good sport, Slick!

And now, without further ado ..

Inside the courier envelope was a plastic bag with the juices securely wrapped inside it. When I saw what was written on the bag it just made me sooo happy and and grateful to know Clouds4Days and grateful to be part of this forum-family and grateful for everything. It's the first time that I've received juice from a forumite and Clouds4Days your message on the plastic just touched my heart - so much so that I'll keep it as a souvenir to enjoy long after the juice is finished. I've pasted it on my Vape Cupboard so that I can feel happy again every time I see it!










And this is what I won which is very exciting for this juiceaholic, because I've never had Rebel Revolution before.




Once again, thank you very, very much @Clouds4Days - you've made MY day!

EDIT In the spirit of keeping the wheel of kindness turning, I guarantee that I will PIF something too, to two people. The first person will be @SinnerG whom I've met (and he gave me a small drip-tip - part of the stock which he'd just imported - and I love that drip-tip!) and the second, a friend of mine who recently started vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/18)

Hooked said:


> A very special Win Mail, from the Kardashian Vape Bands competition organised by one of our very own forumites, who not only gave 4 bottles of juice as prizes (2 for each of the winners who tied in the competition), but also paid the courier costs out of his own pocket. This forumite won the juices in a competition which he entered, but decided to PIF them in a fun (but stressful lol) competition. Ladies & Gentlemen, I present to you ...
> the ONE...
> the ONLY...
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Awesome stuff @Hooked , it is only a pleasure. Im glad it arrived safe and sound too you.
I used nearly half a newspaper to try protect it as much as possible 

I hope you enjoy the juice and thank you for the contribution you make to this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Just picked up my two lovely custom dripcaps for my entheon by Tyrone from Twisted Tips. Great craftsmanship.
> And guess who wandered into Juicy Joes while i was collecting them at @ShaneW ....... none other than @Silver . Knew you couldn't stay away from gorgeous Cape Town for too long.
> 
> View attachment 122163


I definitely need to get me one or 2 of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/2/18)

And another Win Mail - two in one day!! - what a lucky gal I am!  Thank you so much @Esheli!! Not only did you send me the flavour which I requested (Colosseum) - and a 60ml bottle at that - but you added another two bottles and one tester. Ooooh how exciting! I've never tried your e-liquids before and the peeps on this forum could tell you that I'm a juiceaholic of note!





Not only did Esheli add extra e-liquid, but also a cap for those hot days like this morning, as well as two stickers. What fun it was unpacking the goodie-bag!




Once again, thank you so much, Esheli. I look forward to trying the juices!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (13/2/18)

Vape Mail and gifts  from The Vape Industry. 

The Signature Collection (my order - not a gift) for my research https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125. 
I haven't tried this one before but I've certainly heard a lot about it.





When I opened the courier envelope, I removed the invoice before the juice. On it was written, "Checked by Naeem. Enjoy the extra 6mg juices!" I understood that an additional 6mg nic had been added, making each bottle 12mg. I was rather surprised, but nevertheless did a hop, skip and jump (my dogs looked rather anxious at my antics) , since now I would be forced to vape a higher nic. I must confess, I do love my nic but I'm trying not to exceed 6mg and to alternate that with 3mg juices. Well, when I opened the juice package, I realised that I'd been *given* an additional 3 bottles of other juice. I did yet another hop, skip and jump - and added on a Whoopppeeee for good measure (at which my dogs left the room for the safety of the couch). 




@Naeem_M thank you ever so much! I haven't tried any of Wiener Vape yet, nor have I tried Paulies Blueberry Cupcake, so now I have more juices to help me vape away the day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (13/2/18)

Whew! Today has been a vape of a day! 
2 bottles of juice won from @Clouds4Days
1 bottle won from @Esheli
3 gift bottles from Esheli
3 gift bottles from The Vape Industry @Naeem_M

but the best is yet to be revealed: I received my refund from SARS, which has been owing for almost a year. What has this got to do with Vape Mail? 

I've received so much today, methinks I'll PIF some more ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (14/2/18)

Wow, @Hooked - congrats on all the vape mail!
Epic
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

Go to sleep @Silver and @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (14/2/18)

Yes Sir @Christos  up again. Bright and early. Big day of meetings ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/18)

Yesterday late afternoon vape pickup at none other than Juicy Joes in Cape Town

With @ShaneW and @MarkK at the Juicy Joes shop. Photo taken courtesy of Ty. Great time and lots of good chats and laughs. @ShaneW thanks for all the hospitality. You guys rock!







And I bought a few things  






Restock of @SEAN P 's legendary Sidechick. And GBOM Moondrops on Ice to try. And a nano Clapton coil. 

And I got another signature Juicy Joes 'tub'. Yeah!

By the way if you haven't visited Juicy Joes have a visit. You can try just about all the juices there and they have such an awesome collection of the best of the best local juices. It's quite amazing. Well done @ShaneW and team

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Vape Mail and gifts  from The Vape Industry.
> 
> The Signature Collection (my order - not a gift) for my research https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125.
> I haven't tried this one before but I've certainly heard a lot about it.
> ...



@Hooked - You have to go buy some lotto tickets, you seem to be on a roll.

Epic vapemail all around!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/18)

Buzz Vape Baby!

Some good looking 810 Drip Tips.



I have to try the new Melo 4... The Melo 2 and 3 were winners for me fo so long...



Two brand new Nautilus Mini's to give as presents to my mates who still swear by them after 2 years of vaping.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome stuff @Hooked ,
> I used nearly half a newspaper to try protect it as much as possible


 
@Clouds4Days So I noticed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> @Hooked - You have to go buy some lotto tickets, you seem to be on a roll.
> 
> Epic vapemail all around!



@Cornelius Oh, I do!! I play the lottery every week - wice a week for international lotteries on https://lottostar.co.za. It's great - you're not purchasing a ticket in the actual lottery; but you're betting on what the winning numbers will be. In addition, I play Lotto and Powerball through FNB banking. Buy tickets with ebucks, so doesn't cost me a cent, which means that winnings are pure profit. If you win they deposit the money into your bank account within 2 days. Great system! I win on these more than on the international lotteries, but only small amounts. Waiting for the BIG ONE! 

I can't resist competitions of any kind. I won a VW Citi Golf in Namibia many, many years ago, by buying two raffle tickets for R1 each! Shortly after buying the tickets I left the country (actually was kicked out when they became independent) and shortly after that got a phone call to say I'd won - so had to fly back and then drive back to SA with the car. What a pleasure! But - had to pay VAT on the car in SA. Didn't matter! 

As they say, "You've got to be in it to win it." I'm in it alright! I even keep a comp schedule to keep me on track, as I'm participating in 9 comps at the moment. It will soon be 10 as I haven't had time to enter the New Year/Dog comp run by Heaven Gifts yet.

Enough waffling ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

Silver said:


> Yesterday late afternoon vape pickup at none other than Juicy Joes in Cape Town
> 
> With @ShaneW and @MarkK at the Juicy Joes shop. Photo taken courtesy of Ty. Great time and lots of good chats and laughs. @ShaneW thanks for all the hospitality. You guys rock!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

To


Christos said:


> Go to sleep @Silver and @Hooked.



Together?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

Hooked said:


> To
> 
> 
> Together?


Don't be silly 
It's almost lunch time now...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Carnival (14/2/18)

Silver said:


> Yesterday late afternoon vape pickup at none other than Juicy Joes in Cape Town
> 
> With @ShaneW and @MarkK at the Juicy Joes shop. Photo taken courtesy of Ty. Great time and lots of good chats and laughs. @ShaneW thanks for all the hospitality. You guys rock!
> 
> ...



What an awesome pic @Silver! Equally awesome goodies there that you bought, enjoy them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/18)

Christos said:


> Don't be silly
> It's almost lunch time now...


But then it is Valentine's Day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

Andre said:


> But then it is Valentine's Day!


Steak should be had rare then today

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (14/2/18)

Silver said:


> Yesterday late afternoon vape pickup at none other than Juicy Joes in Cape Town
> 
> With @ShaneW and @MarkK at the Juicy Joes shop. Photo taken courtesy of Ty. Great time and lots of good chats and laughs. @ShaneW thanks for all the hospitality. You guys rock!
> 
> ...



THE best shop Ive been at since I moved to CT!!! The Vibe is awesome and the peeple even more so!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (14/2/18)

So this morning at 11.40am, a simple a message to @Rob Fisher asking him about where he get his 50/50 version of red pill, a reply from him was how many i am looking for? Me thinking he is placing an order soon so i said 2. His Reply, Roger That, Will Pack and send now. 

Me still confused ask's When, where & How. From my fridge to the courier to you was his reply. I kid you not, 3,40pm The Courier guy delivers my package with a bonus of 2 other juices to try out. 

A HUGE MASSIVE Thanks to you Uncle Rob. A true Vaping Legend.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

Ash said:


> So this morning at 11.40am, a simple a message to @Rob Fisher asking him about where he get his 50/50 version of red pill, a reply from him was how many i am looking for? Me thinking he is placing an order soon so i said 2. His Reply, Roger That, Will Pack and send now.
> 
> Me still confused ask's When, where & How. From my fridge to the courier to you was his reply. I kid you not, 3,40pm The Courier guy delivers my package with a bonus of 2 other juices to try out.
> 
> ...


Mistake #1.. Dont ask rob where he gets stuff from

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/2/18)

All the forum members in this thread are squarely to blame for another cotton wick purchase. And thanks for impeccable service as always @Vapers Corner. More so because you hold the bubble wrap in place with easily removable elastic bands and not sticky tape as most other vendors do.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (14/2/18)

Huge thanks to David from 3DBitz for the Owl mech squonker. Thanks @Cor for convincing me that this is not just another mech. 
Awesome service as per previous purchase. 
Also an enormous shoutout of gratitude to Lourens from TKO for sending me his range of juices for reviewing purposes.
I am very very impressed by what i have tasted so far.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## jm10 (14/2/18)

Ash said:


> So this morning at 11.40am, a simple a message to @Rob Fisher asking him about where he get his 50/50 version of red pill, a reply from him was how many i am looking for? Me thinking he is placing an order soon so i said 2. His Reply, Roger That, Will Pack and send now.
> 
> Me still confused ask's When, where & How. From my fridge to the courier to you was his reply. I kid you not, 3,40pm The Courier guy delivers my package with a bonus of 2 other juices to try out.
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher never ceases to amaze me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (14/2/18)

Such a hectic day today that I actually forgot it is vapemail day!


Nice surprise when I came home.


Two Coppervape BF Mech Mods, four well priced 30Q's and last but not least a McFly and bottle of water on the house!


The bullet proof Squonk Brigade is ready for action! I have no need for any more mods, ever! Well, there is room for a Reo Grand LP... 
But that will need to wait until the vape budget recovers.

Really appreciate you gifting me your "demo model" McFly and awesome service @BumbleBee. Have not wicked up the McFly yet, but what is that neat 0.9 Ohm coil in there made of, NI80? Seems to heat up very quickly.

Many thanks and Regards.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Such a hectic day today that I actually forgot it is vapemail day!
> View attachment 122323
> 
> Nice surprise when I came home.
> ...


One can never have too many squonkers 

If I remember correctly that was a 26g SS316L coil in the McFly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Such a hectic day today that I actually forgot it is vapemail day!
> View attachment 122323
> 
> Nice surprise when I came home.
> ...



@Raindance @BumbleBee What a thoughtful gesture to include a free bottle of water. When the going gets tough, the tough help where they can. Including a bottle of water truly demonstrates our serious situation here in Cape Town, as well as your kind heart, Bumblebee!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

Vape Mail and gift:

I placed an order at Vapoholics (they don't seem to be on the forum, unless it's under a different forum name). One usually receives a standard (probably computer-generated) email confirming your payment and order. That I received, but much to my surprise, the following day I received another email from Eugene, the owner, thanking me for my purchases from his store - and all that I bought was a few bottles of e-liquid. Eugene clearly knows the importance of personal contact with his customers. Thank YOU, Eugene!

For my research https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125 I ordered:




The following I shouldn't have ordered but I succumbed. @ivc_mixer In spite of my numerous  attempts to win these, I failed. These are two juices which I've truly wanted for a loooong time... as well as the Cafe Brulee above.





And now for my "win": Vapoholics kindly gave me a 10ml sample bottle of IVC Sunrise Surprise, which was a lovely surprise. I wish more vendors and mixologists would do that. It affords (excuse the pun) the vaper a chance to try something new without wasting money buying something which they might not like. Thank you, Vapoholics and @ivc_mixer for giving me this opportunity!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR (14/2/18)

Let's hope this little nugget does not disappoint.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

Christos said:


> Don't be silly
> It's almost lunch time now...



@Christos That's alright - we can go to sleep at any time ... anywhere ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/2/18)

Hooked said:


> The following I shouldn't have ordered but I succumbed. @ivc_mixer In spite of my numerous  attempts to win these, I failed. These are two juices which I've truly wanted for a loooong time... as well as the Cafe Brulee above.





Hooked said:


> And now for my "win": Vapoholics kindly gave me a 10ml sample bottle of IVC Sunrise Surprise, which was a lovely surprise. I wish more vendors and mixologists would do that. It affords (excuse the pun) the vaper a chance to try something new without wasting money buying something which they might not like. Thank you, Vapoholics and @ivc_mixer for giving me this opportunity!



I am so happy to hear you got them! Please let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (15/2/18)

Yay my Joyetech eGo AIO arrived with a sleeve and extra drip trip. Off course I have to be in fashion as well

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Caramia (15/2/18)

Thanx @BumbleBee, not a scratch and a bonus battery!
Hubby's is still in the box for when he gets home:

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst (15/2/18)

Caramia said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee, not a scratch and a bonus battery!
> Hubby's is still in the box for when he gets home:
> View attachment 122396



I dont own a vape band or have never seen the necessity to have one. But that deadpool one is giving me fomo.  Awesome looking setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/2/18)

my contribution for the day. must say I have not posted here in a while 
excellent service from @Throat Punch as usual. thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> my contribution for the day. must say I have not posted here in a while
> excellent service from @Throat Punch as usual. thanks buddy
> View attachment 122397
> View attachment 122398
> ...


oh yes before I forget .... I blame @Mr. B for getting me started on this unregulated rabbit hole  you really should have kept the damn pulse kit to yourself

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/2/18)

Caramia said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee, not a scratch and a bonus battery!
> Hubby's is still in the box for when he gets home:
> View attachment 122396


Ooooh it looks awesome with the Zeus on it, enjoy @Caramia

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> oh yes before I forget .... I blame @Mr. B for getting me started on this unregulated rabbit hole  you really should have kept the damn pulse kit to yourself



Next in line should be a limelight gloom or bliss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Next in line should be a limelight gloom or bliss.


haha
no I am not buying @Daniel 's one
unless of course you are sponsoring

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (15/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> haha
> no I am not buying @Daniel 's one
> unless of course you are sponsoring



Business is not doing good enough for that but in the future that could be a possibility. Enjoy the vape on that amazing squonker.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Business is not doing good enough for that but in the future that could be a possibility. Enjoy the vape on that amazing squonker.


haha thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (15/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> my contribution for the day. must say I have not posted here in a while
> excellent service from @Throat Punch as usual. thanks buddy
> View attachment 122397
> View attachment 122398
> ...




Looks awesome bud, enjoy it man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (15/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> haha
> no I am not buying @Daniel 's one
> unless of course you are sponsoring



If you got a HexOhm v3 we can talk trade  not straight up of course

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Looks awesome bud, enjoy it man!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (15/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Let's hope this little nugget does not disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 122352


And ? how issit ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (15/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> my contribution for the day. must say I have not posted here in a while
> excellent service from @Throat Punch as usual. thanks buddy
> View attachment 122397
> View attachment 122398
> ...



Wow congrats!Thats gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Wow congrats!Thats gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (15/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Let's hope this little nugget does not disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 122352



Keen to hear your thoughts on this one! Btw, where did you get yours from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (15/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> oh yes before I forget .... I blame @Mr. B for getting me started on this unregulated rabbit hole  you really should have kept the damn pulse kit to yourself


The Arkon Squonker looks amazing!!!! 

And by the way who organised me my first RDTA??? I believe it was you? So take this as payback 

PS: when are we meeting up again?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (15/2/18)

Daniel said:


> And ? how issit ?


All will be revealed on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Thanks @The vape guy for your awesomeness











Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Fully operational and smashing pumpkins








Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Fully operational and smashing pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorant question of the evening: what is that @Resistance?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Ignorant question of the evening: what is that @Resistance?


Wismec bottom feed with Ol16 clone

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

It looks better in person and feels like its you're sixth finger on your right hand

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (15/2/18)

Went to @Hasan 's place to pick up a new frosted Molly button and a haku accesorries pack!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (15/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Went to @Hasan 's place to pick up a new frosted Molly button and a haku accesorries pack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you mean @akhalz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (15/2/18)

P.s. these are beautiful @Cobrali !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (15/2/18)

Christos said:


> I think you mean @akhalz


Haha..yep..i forgot his ecigssa tag as i am posting on tapatalk!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (15/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Went to @Hasan 's place to pick up a new frosted Molly button and a haku accesorries pack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That white Mölly is bloody gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cobrali (15/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> That white Mölly is bloody gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait til you see the blue!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Wait til you see the blue!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'll stick to green for a while

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (15/2/18)

Resistance said:


> I'll stick to green for a while
> 
> Resistance is futile


Hasan can do green beauty rings and drip tips..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (15/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Wait til you see the blue!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Ive seen them!Id give a kidney for a V2...I have a white one lined up,but sadly will have to let my 1.3 go...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (15/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Ive seen them!Id give a kidney for a V2...I have a white one lined up,but sadly will have to let my 1.3 go...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me..you won't miss it! The V2 is so much more improved!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide (15/2/18)

After almost four years, got my first "squonker", perfect little home from my favourite RDA, the Drop.





Could not resist so also another mod , Asmodus Lustro, what a beaut, very impressed and the features that I love...





Look like a Jedi with a light-saber....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

DarkSide said:


> After almost four years, got my first "squonker", perfect little home from my favourite RDA, the Drop.
> 
> View attachment 122458
> 
> ...


Good for you.I would be chucked out the room with all those lights

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (15/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Went to @Hasan 's place to pick up a new frosted Molly button and a haku accesorries pack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That haku looks boss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Gold cap for the Hadaly! Oh and a Hadaly! 



A bottle of Energy Juice to test! And a Luxotic Squonker!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Went to @Hasan 's place to pick up a new frosted Molly button and a haku accesorries pack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is stunning. Like the Haku kit alot more than expected. 

Enjoy the vape on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (16/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Wow that is stunning. Like the Haku kit alot more than expected.
> 
> Enjoy the vape on it.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (16/2/18)

Vape shells have arrived.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

Christos said:


> Vape shells have arrived.
> View attachment 122504



What in the world of vaping does the top round “thing” do?

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (16/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> What in the world of vaping does the top round “thing” do?


For building on.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (16/2/18)

Christos said:


> Vape shells have arrived.
> View attachment 122504



Very interested in hearing thoughts on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/18)

Ok, so some stuff eventually arrived thanks to a co-worker who took pity on my situation and dropped it off,  unfortunately leaving the most important one, the big diy box on my desk

Thanks for the special deals from the Vape Guy @BumbleBee in his extra thread some new tanks to play with and maybe start my one project on my dads pipes I inherited, and some of my diy concentrates from Vapour Mountain @Oupa , and The Flavour mill @Erica_TFM ,even after the run around because of the payment going missing due to my bank and you know who,




a coppervape mech squonker, my first non regulated device, and battery skins also from @BumbleBee 




and a Hadaly clone to thy from Vape King @Gizmo 




think I am going to have a great day. Just hoping my messenger will drop the big box from BLCK Vapour tonight as I need the VG. Would not be good for a diy guy to run out of juice because of steeping!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Atmizoo Vape Mail Baby! Ordered on Thursday morning at 00:15 am from Athens Greece and they just delivered in Durban! And no Vat and no charges! Biggest Chicken Dinner! DHL from Greece rocks!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Carnival (16/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> my contribution for the day. must say I have not posted here in a while
> excellent service from @Throat Punch as usual. thanks buddy
> View attachment 122397
> View attachment 122398
> ...



That’s gorgeous!! Ughhh.. stop making me eye mechs, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (16/2/18)

A big THANK YOU to my friend @Ash who organised a setup for me for the price of an average RDA,big ups to you bud

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Atmizoo Vape Mail Baby! Ordered on Thursday morning at 00:15 am from Athens Greece and they just delivered in Durban! And no Vat and no charges! Biggest Chicken Dinner! DHL from Greece rocks!
> View attachment 122528
> View attachment 122529
> View attachment 122530


That is superb service! 
Now the big wait to hear your thoughts master! 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Atmizoo Vape Mail Baby! Ordered on Thursday morning at 00:15 am from Athens Greece and they just delivered in Durban! And no Vat and no charges! Biggest Chicken Dinner! DHL from Greece rocks!
> View attachment 122528
> View attachment 122529
> View attachment 122530



That is awesome Uncle @Rob Fisher. Really keen to hear what you think of these bad boys. Will definitely be following!! Enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Uncle @Rob Fisher I'm so glad my vapemail came yesterday and not today.you always take the cake

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/18)

Christos said:


> For building on.
> View attachment 122506


Now this is a motivation for looking at an investment in a 3D scanner and a 3D printer if ever I saw one,  local will definitely be lekker!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Now this is a motivation for looking at an investment in a 3D scanner and a 3D printer if ever I saw one,  local will definitely be lekker!


3d printer is a good thing but it has to be of quality build and not made in bombay

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (16/2/18)

Epic vape mail!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos (16/2/18)

Ok one more

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/2/18)

Received my unicorn today . Serial no. AV8R checking in.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

Christos said:


> Epic vape mail!
> View attachment 122558



Amazing mail today. Many happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Received my unicorn today . Serial no. AV8R checking in.
> View attachment 122562
> View attachment 122563
> View attachment 122564
> View attachment 122565



Just as awesome as Christos mod. 

Many happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (16/2/18)

Most EpicVape Mail To Date

Another unicorn to check of my list!

A custom 1 of 1 custom and personalized Limelight Freehand S Stab






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Max (16/2/18)

Awesome @Thisam
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tell-us-about-ijoy-captain-x3-win-it-for-free.t44028/
Seriously - This is a pretty big Sub Ohm Tank and cannot wait to test this. Also bought some extra Coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/2/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Most EpicVape Mail To Date
> 
> Another unicorn to check of my list!
> 
> ...


How many did you order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion (16/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> How many did you order?



8 in total


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/2/18)

UzziTherion said:


> 8 in total
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Epic buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion (16/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Epic buddy



Lol, not all are mine though, some friends and family I’m sure they’ll all post them soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/2/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Lol, not all are mine though, some friends and family I’m sure they’ll all post them soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice
I'll take a family one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## UzziTherion (16/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Nice
> I'll take a family one



Anytime my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/2/18)

Hey bud, whats inside those small boxes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion (16/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud, whats inside those small boxes?
> 
> View attachment 122603



Extra switches and spares 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/2/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Most EpicVape Mail To Date
> 
> Another unicorn to check of my list!
> 
> ...



holy shit !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion (16/2/18)

vicTor said:


> holy shit !



Lol, thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so some stuff eventually arrived thanks to a co-worker who took pity on my situation and dropped it off,  unfortunately leaving the most important one, the big diy box on my desk
> 
> Thanks for the special deals from the Vape Guy @BumbleBee in his extra thread some new tanks to play with and maybe start my one project on my dads pipes I inherited, and some of my diy concentrates from Vapour Mountain @Oupa , and The Flavour mill @Erica_TFM ,even after the run around because of the payment going missing due to my bank and you know who,
> 
> ...



go forth and FOG THEM ROOMS !!!

nice one @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (16/2/18)

Christos said:


> Epic vape mail!
> View attachment 122558



Real classy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (16/2/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Received my unicorn today . Serial no. AV8R checking in.
> View attachment 122562
> View attachment 122563
> View attachment 122564
> View attachment 122565



That’s beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/2/18)

Atmizoo Hive V2

Atomizer Showcase and Maintenance Station.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/2/18)

Atmizoo Vapeshell for Billet Box !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/2/18)

Limelight Gloom Full Black Version !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/2/18)

Limelight Freehand S.

What a stunning piece !!

Serial Number : VIP

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/18)

Nice vape mail @SAVapeGear , i have a quick Q please. Whats the diffrence between a limelight gloom, bliss and freehand?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice vape mail @SAVapeGear , i have a quick Q please. Whats the diffrence between a limelight gloom, bliss and freehand?


The color and materials

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> The color and materials


Internals are the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (17/2/18)

Yoh the influx of these limelights have made me feel like all my mods were made in vlakfontein by a Bergie with about 10 minutes experience in making mods! 

Junne, lekker julle!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Crafted Coils (17/2/18)

Oh yeah, vapemail baby  love this mod, a unicorn I've been waiting for forever! 6/8 checking in 
























Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir (17/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Limelight Freehand S.
> 
> What a stunning piece !!
> 
> ...



This is by far the best of the bunch. First dibs if you decide to sell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (17/2/18)

akhalz said:


> Oh yeah, vapemail baby  love this mod, a unicorn I've been waiting for forever! 6/8 checking in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She’s a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (17/2/18)

@Friep thank you so so much for parting with this unicorn imo the troll v2 22mm bf rda

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bizkuit (17/2/18)

Not vapemail, but some birthday vape stuff from the fam

￼

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn (17/2/18)

akhalz said:


> Oh yeah, vapemail baby  love this mod, a unicorn I've been waiting for forever! 6/8 checking in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just when I get my gloom . I'm happy to be part of the limelight fam but geez now I need one of those stabwood versions too absolutely stunning 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## snakevape (17/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> Not vapemail, but some birthday vape stuff from the fam
> 
> ￼
> View attachment 122664


How's that Kylin Mini for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (17/2/18)

snakevape said:


> How's that Kylin Mini for you?


I dont get the whole smoothest airflow ever thing. I rate it on par with the smm at the moment. Will build my own coil tomorrow and give it another try but at the moment its a but meh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> I dont get the whole smoothest airflow ever thing. I rate it on par with the smm at the moment. Will build my own coil tomorrow and give it another try but at the moment its a but meh


Don't forget the birthday cake pic

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (17/2/18)

Caramia said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee, not a scratch and a bonus battery!
> Hubby's is still in the box for when he gets home:
> View attachment 122396


Nice, my black zeus needs a matchy match mod like that. Looks great

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (17/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Fully operational and smashing pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much want. I love the orange one. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir (17/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Just when I get my gloom . I'm happy to be part of the limelight fam but geez now I need one of those stabwood versions too absolutely stunning
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



You are a part of the family... just like the ugly cousin kinda family member vibe ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (17/2/18)

Amir said:


> You are a part of the family... just like the ugly cousin kinda family member vibe ‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha.. yeah definitely that vibe judging by the looks of those new releases 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

veecee said:


> Nice, my black zeus needs a matchy match mod like that. Looks great
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Nice that's on of the mods I had my eye on

Resistance is futile


----------



## Amir (17/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha.. yeah definitely that vibe judging by the looks of those new releases
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Don’t worry I feel you... though I’m like the second ugliest thanx to you lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha.. yeah definitely that vibe judging by the looks of those new releases
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters





Amir said:


> Don’t worry I feel you... though I’m like the second ugliest thanx to you lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't beat yourselves up. It's not what's on the outside that counts but the internals.
And the ergonomics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (18/2/18)

Christos said:


> Don't beat yourselves up. It's not what's on the outside that counts but the internals.
> And the ergonomics.



True that. We’re of the same dna and blood type... but @JsPLAYn is genuinely the ugly cousin anyway so the metaphor seems befitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/2/18)

Amir said:


> True that. We’re of the same dna and blood type... but @JsPLAYn is genuinely the ugly cousin anyway so the metaphor seems befitting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isit coz I'm black.... 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (18/2/18)

I just want to give a major shoutout to @Room Fogger , we have met before and chated acouple of times over the last 3 months or so. 

In last week he asked my opinion on a mod and i gladly helped with the little knowledge i had about it and then he said from it he will buy it. With that i asked him a favor: to add an item to his shopping list for me. Not a big or costly item but neverteless a new pair of pliars. So he said when it arrives i can pay for it. He phoned me up and said it is here on the friday, i made arragmentens with him and went to collect it. As we both had a gentlemans agreement between us it was satisfied from both ends. I went collected it and paid him for the favor. 

Now the shoutout part. 

Where in this world do you still get people with such an amazing personality to help others. ? 

Only here on ECIGSSA.

This forum is loaded with a bunch of super amazing people. And Francois is one of them.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> I just want to give a major shoutout to @Room Fogger , we have met before and chated acouple of times over the last 3 months or so.
> 
> In last week he asked my opinion on a mod and i gladly helped with the little knowledge i had about it and then he said from it he will buy it. With that i asked him a favor: to add an item to his shopping list for me. Not a big or costly item but neverteless a new pair of pliars. So he said when it arrives i can pay for it. He phoned me up and said it is here on the friday, i made arragmentens with him and went to collect it. As we both had a gentlemans agreement between us it was satisfied from both ends. I went collected it and paid him for the favor.
> 
> ...



Those Plato side cutters are amazing, in more than a year i have had no issues with mine.

Big up too @Room Fogger for helping a fellow forumnite out.

Winner Winner Bacalhau Dinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> I just want to give a major shoutout to @Room Fogger , we have met before and chated acouple of times over the last 3 months or so.
> 
> In last week he asked my opinion on a mod and i gladly helped with the little knowledge i had about it and then he said from it he will buy it. With that i asked him a favor: to add an item to his shopping list for me. Not a big or costly item but neverteless a new pair of pliars. So he said when it arrives i can pay for it. He phoned me up and said it is here on the friday, i made arragmentens with him and went to collect it. As we both had a gentlemans agreement between us it was satisfied from both ends. I went collected it and paid him for the favor.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words Anton, it was an absolute pleasure to assist, that is what makes this community so wonderful. Without your willingness to share your knowledge I would still be vaping in the dark ages.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Congrats @Room Fogger 
And thanks for sharing this @antonherbst 
Great to see and hear!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RayDeny (18/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thank you for the kind words Anton, it was an absolute pleasure to assist, that is what makes this community so wonderful. Without your willingness to share your knowledge I would still be vaping in the dark ages.



The Vape family’s full of awesome people, you sir are one of those.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/18)

@Sir Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (19/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 122895
> View attachment 122896



Please do keep us posted on this one... Ticks a lot of boxes for me but I don't have the time or resources currently to do my own review thingy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/18)

Early morning vapemail from modmakers by dhl! Silvered out kits for both my Molly V2's and a spare set of silver plated contacts for another incoming mod!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Early morning vapemail from modmakers by dhl! Silvered out kits for both my Molly V2's and a spare set of silver plated contacts for another incoming mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And she is done! Full silver internals!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 122895
> View attachment 122896


Nice one.
Can't someone share why that attynis made from nicotine

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (19/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> And she is done! Full silver internals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome will send you my shipping address! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (19/2/18)

Another single coil RTA to try out

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Fully operational and smashing pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Resistance Wishing you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Resistance Wishing you many happy vapes!


Thanks @Hooked I'm enjoying mod and experience just need to find a juice that works in this setup.


Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/2/18)

When @Rob Fisher gets some of this stuff,theres normally,screens,switches a chip and some buttons.Me I get a lump

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Genosmate said:


> When @Rob Fisher gets some of this stuff,theres normally,screens,switches a chip and some buttons.Me I get a lump
> View attachment 122950


That looks like buffing compound.am I right

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/18)

Genosmate said:


> When @Rob Fisher gets some of this stuff,theres normally,screens,switches a chip and some buttons.Me I get a lump
> View attachment 122950


Hahaha! You get pif'd a mod but you have to make it yourself?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! You get pif'd a mod but you have to make it yourself?


Green one is normally for soft metal and plastic

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/18)

Some more to add to my 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

A big thank you to @Smoke_A_Llama for finding a stockist of Phillip Rocke for me. In additon, I was lucky enough to find another three coffees from the same vendor. 

Thanks for the keyring, Vape Junction! That will definitely come in handy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> That looks like buffing compound.am I right
> 
> Resistance is futile



Nope its a couple of pieces of Juma

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Some more to add to my
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
> 
> A big thank you to @Smoke_A_Llama for finding a stockist of Phillip Rocke for me. In additon, I was lucky enough to find another three coffees from the same vendor.
> ...



It's a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Genosmate said:


> Nope its a couple of pieces of Juma


Oh for panels

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Oh for panels
> 
> Resistance is futile



Pic is deceptive.The big piece is 305x50x50 and the small one 305x50x5.

Mod body and doors maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Oh for panels
> 
> Resistance is futile


Or are you making the complete mod

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Genosmate said:


> Pic is deceptive.The big piece is 305x50x50 and the small one 305x50x5.
> 
> Mod body and doors maybe


Should be enough for 3-4mods depending

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Some more to add to my
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
> 
> A big thank you to @Smoke_A_Llama for finding a stockist of Phillip Rocke for me. In additon, I was lucky enough to find another three coffees from the same vendor.
> ...


@hooked is that mtl liquids

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Genosmate said:


> Pic is deceptive.The big piece is 305x50x50 and the small one 305x50x5.
> 
> Mod body and doors maybe


Mnr send me pics of the progress not the process pls.I know taking PIC while working is a downer so every now and then would be fine

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (19/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so some stuff eventually arrived thanks to a co-worker who took pity on my situation and dropped it off,  unfortunately leaving the most important one, the big diy box on my desk
> 
> Thanks for the special deals from the Vape Guy @BumbleBee in his extra thread some new tanks to play with and maybe start my one project on my dads pipes I inherited, and some of my diy concentrates from Vapour Mountain @Oupa , and The Flavour mill @Erica_TFM ,even after the run around because of the payment going missing due to my bank and you know who,
> 
> ...



Totally missed this! @Room Fogger hows the coppervape mech treating you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Totally missed this! @Room Fogger hows the coppervape mech treating you?


Working like a charm, really enjoying it. It's a lot warmer vape than the RTA's but not too hot. I think I'm going to have a long relationship with this one , got a Hadaly clone on there , not totally happy with the first build, but that the pleasure to now start playing around, but the flavour is good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (19/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Working like a charm, really enjoying it. It's a lot warmer vape than the RTA's but not too hot. I think I'm going to have a long relationship with this one , got a Hadaly clone on there , not totally happy with the first build, but that the pleasure to now start playing around, but the flavour is good.



Really good to hear you are enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @hooked is that mtl liquids
> 
> Resistance is futile



I suppose so - how would one know? They don't state on juice bottles whether it's for MTL or DL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Thanks @Hooked I'm enjoying mod and experience just need to find a juice that works in this setup.
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile



Which VG/PG and nic strength would you need?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (19/2/18)

Finally received my Limelight Gloomtem. Beautiful mod... Needed a new atty to try with it so went for the O Atty V2. Flavour atty of note I must say.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 11


----------



## TheV (19/2/18)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally received my Limelight Gloomtem. Beautiful mod... Needed a new atty to try with it so went for the O Atty V2. Flavour atty of note I must say.
> 
> View attachment 122992
> View attachment 122993


Oh wow, that is special!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Which VG/PG and nic strength would you need?


Normally higher nic content is mtl. DL is normally rated from 6mg down.
Sometimes 12.
Reason me asking is it seems I can't vape tobacco juices now.I won't say anymore but this weekend it made me crave.Then also my twisp juice made my throat scratch.so I'm looking to find something but I don't know what yet

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

TheV said:


> Oh wow, that is special!


Geluk ou maat.
It that wolf the (tm) of that brand

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (19/2/18)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally received my Limelight Gloomtem. Beautiful mod... Needed a new atty to try with it so went for the O Atty V2. Flavour atty of note I must say.
> 
> View attachment 122992
> View attachment 122993



That is a sexy mod. Wow. Maybe do like Rob does and gold plate the atty cap. It would look even more amazing with a golden wasp rda on it aswell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally received my Limelight Gloomtem. Beautiful mod... Needed a new atty to try with it so went for the O Atty V2. Flavour atty of note I must say.
> 
> View attachment 122992
> View attachment 122993


Geluk to you too ou maat

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Its a gloomy month

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Which VG/PG and nic strength would you need?


It varies.sometimes I het away with 1mg and sometimes I need 24mg

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/18)

Huge thanks to @BigGuy @Sir Vape and @ET for the service!

The only thing I like more than the thought of @Christos in a speedo is a killer deal, and this Rader for R250 was too good to pass up!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (19/2/18)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Finally received my Limelight Gloomtem. Beautiful mod... Needed a new atty to try with it so went for the O Atty V2. Flavour atty of note I must say.
> 
> View attachment 122992
> View attachment 122993


February is officially LIMELIGHT month on Ecigssa .. congrats bud..that's one stunner of note 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Huge thanks to @BigGuy @Sir Vape and @ET for the service!
> 
> The only thing I like more than the thought of @Christos in a speedo is a killer deal, and this Rader for R250 was too good to pass up!
> 
> View attachment 123004


Now how in the high heavens am I gonna get that mental picture to fade,  2 pienk pilletjies vanaand. The mod looks great though, many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/18)

Genosmate said:


> When @Rob Fisher gets some of this stuff,theres normally,screens,switches a chip and some buttons.Me I get a lump
> View attachment 122950



Nice lump @Genosmate !
Beautiful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Some more to add to my
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
> 
> A big thank you to @Smoke_A_Llama for finding a stockist of Phillip Rocke for me. In additon, I was lucky enough to find another three coffees from the same vendor.
> ...



NIIICE @Hooked !

Let us know what you think of them. Am especially curious to hear what the JOOSE-E-LIQZ one tastes like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Huge thanks to @BigGuy @Sir Vape and @ET for the service!
> 
> The only thing I like more than the thought of @Christos in a speedo is a killer deal, and this Rader for R250 was too good to pass up!
> 
> View attachment 123004



Mean green machine @Stosta - looks super
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> And she is done! Full silver internals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awesome @Cobrali 
How does it vape with the new silver contacts compared to what was there previously?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/18)

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @Cobrali
> How does it vape with the new silver contacts compared to what was there previously?


Same as previously..just that i do not need to clean the copper contacts..haha but previously i upgraded to silver plates so it is just a bit more responsive in terms of power. Need to compare it to my blue molly which still has the copper contacts in it to compare.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/2/18)

Silver said:


> NIIICE @Hooked !
> 
> Let us know what you think of them. Am especially curious to hear what the JOOSE-E-LIQZ one tastes like.



@Silver I'm going to start a coffee review thread in the near future (I'll tag you and everyone who has responded to
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125 thread when I do). I think I suggested time ago that this might be a good idea. I just want to heed your advice - and @Carnival's experience - with taking my time with a juice first. I'm trying them all in the same mod, but I also want to try them with different ohms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I'm going to start a coffee review thread in the near future (I'll tag you and everyone who has responded to
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125 thread when I do). I think I suggested time ago that this might be a good idea. I just want to heed your advice - and @Carnival's experience - with taking my time with a juice first. I'm trying them all in the same mod, but I also want to try them with different ohms.



As i suggested in the other thread, please rather use the existing E-liquid reviews subforum
You cam then make links in your coffee review thread to those reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I'm going to start a coffee review thread in the near future (I'll tag you and everyone who has responded to
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125 thread when I do). I think I suggested time ago that this might be a good idea. I just want to heed your advice - and @Carnival's experience - with taking my time with a juice first. I'm trying them all in the same mod, but I also want to try them with different ohms.


@hooked if its not too much too ask you can tag me too pls.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Normally higher nic content is mtl. DL is normally rated from 6mg down.
> Sometimes 12.
> Reason me asking is it seems I can't vape tobacco juices now.I won't say anymore but this weekend it made me crave.Then also my twisp juice made my throat scratch.so I'm looking to find something but I don't know what yet
> 
> Resistance is futile



The Aspire Gusto Mini, which uses nic salts pods of 20mg nic, is fantastic. It gives a very good throat hit, but because it's nic salts it doesn't hurt/scratch the throat - or so it is said on the Internet and I have found that to be true. I bought the device from Sir Vape for R500 (Juicy Joes didn't have any in stock at that time). The pods are a bit pricey though, but Juicy Joes has the best price of R115 per pod (or it was the last time that I looked/bought).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Normally higher nic content is mtl. DL is normally rated from 6mg down.
> Sometimes 12.
> 
> Resistance is futile



Seriously? In that case commercial juices are DL then and I vape commercial juices. I've never seen any higher than 6mg, but I know that with some vendors e.g. All Day Vapes, one can specify the nic content which you want - but they do have a maximum. 

By the way, to get back to nic salts, have you tried nic salt e-liquid? I haven't yet, but you can get Atmos Salt Lake from eciggies and Atomix Vapes makes one for drippers.

Have you tried Xyphe Nicotine Boost? It comes in a little bottle with markings which show you much you're adding to your ordinary e-liquid. I bought some but haven't got around to trying it yet. It's been on my agenda for a while - time to do something about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> The Aspire Gusto Mini, which uses nic salts pods of 20mg nic, is fantastic. It gives a very good throat hit, but because it's nic salts it doesn't hurt/scratch the throat - or so it is said on the Internet and I have found that to be true. I bought the device from Sir Vape for R500 (Juicy Joes didn't have any in stock at that time). The pods are a bit pricey though, but Juicy Joes has the best price of R115 per pod (or it was the last time that I looked/bought).


Thanks I will have to make a plan to pop in this week.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Seriously? In that case commercial juices are DL then and I vape commercial juices. I've never seen any higher than 6mg, but I know that with some vendors e.g. All Day Vapes, one can specify the nic content which you want - but they do have a maximum.
> 
> By the way, to get back to nic salts, have you tried nic salt e-liquid? I haven't yet, but you can get Atmos Salt Lake from eciggies and Atomix Vapes makes one for drippers.
> 
> Have you tried Xyphe Nicotine Boost? It comes in a little bottle with markings which show you much you're adding to your ordinary e-liquid. I bought some but haven't got around to trying it yet. It's been on my agenda for a while - time to do something about it!


I don't think its the nic. Percentage I vaped very low juice this weekend it was around 3mg and then mtl was 18mg but very little of it

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Outbloodystanding Stab Wood work on my Freehand. Serial number Rob3.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## Cornelius (20/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Outbloodystanding Stab Wood work on my Freehand. Serial number RF3.
> View attachment 123056
> 
> View attachment 123057
> View attachment 123058



That is gorgeous. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (20/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Outbloodystanding Stab Wood work on my Freehand. Serial number RF3.
> View attachment 123056
> 
> View attachment 123057
> View attachment 123058


Thats like seeing a dream come to life awesome looking mod @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (20/2/18)

Nomnom, new flavours to try

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (21/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Geluk ou maat.
> It that wolf the (tm) of that brand
> 
> Resistance is futile


Thanks Buddy! No the wolf I had them custom add on the button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (21/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> That is a sexy mod. Wow. Maybe do like Rob does and gold plate the atty cap. It would look even more amazing with a golden wasp rda on it aswell.


Thanks man! Actually plan on gold plating the one extra SS switch with like a gold Flave 22 or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (21/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> February is officially LIMELIGHT month on Ecigssa .. congrats bud..that's one stunner of note
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Haha definitely hey.  Thanks Bud appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

Thank you @Sir Vape. My confidence a bit shaken by your pricing on the Eco and Eco coil units compared to the pricing at Vapeking. Presumably a good reason for that.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (21/2/18)

My new baby arrived! Thank you @BumbleBee! The wait was worth it. Even got a battery with my favorite TV series wrap and a bottle of Pink stuffs 






Pretty battery wrap 





Ready to rock this baby

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Hot from the ECC in the USA! Thanks @KieranD!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Outbloodystanding Stab Wood work on my Freehand. Serial number Rob3.
> View attachment 123056
> 
> View attachment 123057
> View attachment 123058



Absolutely stunning @Rob Fisher !! Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Braki said:


> My new baby arrived! Thank you @BumbleBee! The wait was worth it. Even got a battery with my favorite TV series wrap and a bottle of Pink stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woohoo!!! Awesome Vape Mail you got there, enjoy @Braki !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/18)

DIYmail from BLCK and Vapor Mountain

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> DIYmail from BLCK and Vapor Mountain
> 
> View attachment 123287


Someone is going to have an epic mixing weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (21/2/18)

Time to test another tank. Thanks @KieranD . Epic service.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RynoP (21/2/18)

i dont like this thread. jealous times one hundrad and sixty and for fousand and fifty fousand

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (22/2/18)

@Philip Dunkley, thank you so much for helping me out with this!
I had all but given up on owning an authentic Skyline 
You sir, are a legend!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 14


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/2/18)

TheV said:


> @Philip Dunkley, thank you so much for helping me out with this!
> I had all but given up on owning an authentic Skyline
> You sir, are a legend!



Wow - congrats mate. This is still on my bucket list 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (22/2/18)

TheV said:


> @Philip Dunkley, thank you so much for helping me out with this!
> I had all but given up on owning an authentic Skyline
> You sir, are a legend!


It's a pleasure bud, you're gonna have a lot of good Vapes on her!! Congrats and enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (22/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Wow - congrats mate. This is still on my bucket list
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks bud. I'll let you know if another one pops up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (22/2/18)

Philip Dunkley said:


> It's a pleasure bud, you're gonna have a lot of good Vapes on her!! Congrats and enjoy!!


Thanks bud! I'm absolutely over the moon. I'm gonna have tons of fun building and playing around tomorrow (or later today rather) 

I'm thinking Marvin for the inaugural vape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (22/2/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks bud! I'm absolutely over the moon. I'm gonna have tons of fun building and playing around tomorrow (or later today rather)
> 
> I'm thinking Marvin for the inaugural vape!


Very Classy call there!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)

A *Code Red* situation had arisen in the Coil Division of the man cave... stock was dangerously low.. the Courier Guy arrived from The Coil Company this morning and now *all lights are green and all systems are GO*! Thanks @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Cor (22/2/18)

Some pick up mail.

One huge shout out to @Daniel for this awesome hadaly.(where was it all my life)

Thank you @TheV for tagging me in the post

And a couple of cloud faction clapton wire shots.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (22/2/18)

Cor said:


> Some pick up mail.
> 
> One huge shout out to @Daniel for this awesome hadaly.(where was it all my life)
> 
> ...




Told you  , all other atties will fail to compare .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/2/18)

A little something from VapeCartel, thanx @KieranD
My first Twisted Messes. So excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (22/2/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> A little something from VapeCartel, thanx @KieranD
> My first Twisted Messes. So excited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Epic photo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Epic photo!



TX. Light in my office is a bit meh, so a bit overexposed. But the subject looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (22/2/18)

Hi @Rob Fisher - did you ever procure a Radius RDA from Vicious Ant - and if so - was it any good - I see that a V2 is out and I’m interested to read your comments. Thank You Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - did you ever procure a Radius RDA from Vicious Ant - and if so - was it any good - I see that a V2 is out and I’m interested to read your comments. Thank You Rob.



Yes I still have a V1 somewhere I think... unless I sold it... actually I think I did sell it. I was never a great fan of the V1 Radius and I'm not in a hurry to pay for the V2 when there are just so many RDA's out there that do a damn fine job already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - did you ever procure a Radius RDA from Vicious Ant - and if so - was it any good - I see that a V2 is out and I’m interested to read your comments. Thank You Rob.


@Max, I have a Radius V1 ,I have used it last week again on my Tini Runt. Excellent flavour. The V2 looks good but not so easy to get hold off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (22/2/18)

@Rob Fisher and @Petrus - Thank You so much for your comments - Sincerely Appreciated - at this I’m just going to continue checking the market place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (22/2/18)

So this happened today...pickup mail from Mr @Vape_r ! Been rolling around about this mod for a while,and eventually,its mine!!!Thanks for holding on while I made a plan,this mod is basically brand new!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> So this happened today...pickup mail from Mr @Vape_r ! Been rolling around about this mod for a while,and eventually,its mine!!!Thanks for holding on while I made a plan,this mod is basically brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Golly miss Molly. Just Beautiful!!!!! Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> So this happened today...pickup mail from Mr @Vape_r ! Been rolling around about this mod for a while,and eventually,its mine!!!Thanks for holding on while I made a plan,this mod is basically brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome buddy. Glad you got it sorted.
Looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (22/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome buddy. Glad you got it sorted.
> Looks awesome.



Thanks gents...quite a funny story actually...wanted to sell my V1 to fund the V2,and wife pomps her mouth 10bar,so I think oh well shes pissed because Im just changing my mind again,turns out she wanted to buy me a V2!And that,chaps,is why she is soon to be the mother of my daughter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Thanks gents...quite a funny story actually...wanted to sell my V1 to fund the V2,and wife pomps her mouth 10bar,so I think oh well shes pissed because Im just changing my mind again,turns out she wanted to buy me a V2!And that,chaps,is why she is soon to be the mother of my daughter!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome dude. And congrats on the pregnancy. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Thanks gents...quite a funny story actually...wanted to sell my V1 to fund the V2,and wife pomps her mouth 10bar,so I think oh well shes pissed because Im just changing my mind again,turns out she wanted to buy me a V2!And that,chaps,is why she is soon to be the mother of my daughter!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are one lucky man. My vape gear is catching up to me , with every purchase I must buy HRH a gift as well. Maybe I must start buying clones

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jp1905 (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> You are one lucky man. My vape gear is catching up to me , with every purchase I must buy HRH a gift as well. Maybe I must start buying clones



Yes buy clones for her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (23/2/18)

Awesome @Jp1905 All the very best to you and your Family to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (23/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Yes buy clones for her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha. Lol! You like hospital food?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> So this happened today...pickup mail from Mr @Vape_r ! Been rolling around about this mod for a while,and eventually,its mine!!!Thanks for holding on while I made a plan,this mod is basically brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. And thank you for removing that temptation! Congrats on the little one on the way too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some coils from @smilelykumeenit 



20700 Batteries for my Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C!



And some Cotton Bacon PRIME to test drive!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some coils from @smilelykumeenit
> View attachment 123523
> ...



Great , I was hoping you would get some of the new CB prime.
Please let us know what you think of it. Having a terrible time with cotton lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> Great , I was hoping you would get some of the new CB prime.
> Please let us know what you think of it. Having a terrible time with cotton lately.



I have been happy with my cotton choices for some time... will be interesting to see if I can even tell the difference between these outstanding wicking materials!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some coils from @smilelykumeenit
> View attachment 123523
> ...



Where did you get the 20700 from that looks like Sanyo A?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joshthecarver (23/2/18)

Vape pick up! Toaster Alumide Squonk mod for the Hadaly and a Nixon RDTA for the Pulse. Thanks @wazarmoto , it was a pleasure doing business with you (although finding the place was a mission). First 3D printed squonker (to be one of many I'm affraid...).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

Vape Mail Bay! Box from Helsinki Finland! EPIC!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (23/2/18)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Bay! Box from Helsinki Finland! EPIC!
> View attachment 123553


Oooh! I hope it's Sara Chafak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

Two new CLZ X's! DNA75C Teal and White Juma and DNA 75 Pink and Black Juma!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

And two back from a Modders Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (23/2/18)

@Rob Fisher the last couple of mods you have recieved is the best and most beautifull in our country. 


Many happy vapes on these kits and enjoy the cloud

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Two new CLZ X's! DNA75C Teal and White Juma and DNA 75 Pink and Black Juma!
> View attachment 123554


Holy Smokes! We need more pics of the red and black one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

TheV said:


> Holy Smokes! We need more pics of the red and black one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/18)

TheV said:


> Holy Smokes! We need more pics of the red and black one


Definitely! I hope you have a black tank to sit on top of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123556
> View attachment 123557


That is really stunning! Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Definitely! I hope you have a black tank to sit on top of it!


I do actually have a black tank that will fit perfectly on there. @Rob Fisher must just send it my way

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Definitely! I hope you have a black tank to sit on top of it!



Nope. Only black tanks I have are 24mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (23/2/18)

Picked up at Vape Cartel this morning

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. Only black tanks I have are 24mm.


I'll lend you my Subtank mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

Stosta said:


> I'll lend you my Subtank mini!



Not to worry... I will grab a black koki and colour in a Skyline.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not to worry... I will grab a black koki and colour in a Skyline.


That would look better than my Subtank in it's current state.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not to worry... I will grab a black koki and colour in a Skyline.


Jokes aside, you definitely need to black out a Skyline

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not to worry... I will grab a black koki and colour in a Skyline.


Don't forget to colour the chimney inside too.
Consistency is key and a consistent all black is fitting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

TheV said:


> Jokes aside, you definitely need to black out a Skyline



Yip I really do... maybe I'll grab one on the next release and send it to my German Plater band get it done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I really do... maybe I'll grab one on the next release and send it to my German Plater band get it done!


I think it would look fantastic. A nice matt black with a slightly tinted frosted glass!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (23/2/18)

Simply amazed at the build quality ....

Review should be coming soon , think a combined 'Drop vs DR24' shootout ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (23/2/18)

Vape Mail arrived from @BumbleBee!!!




And these are my setups (no coils or batteries in them yet!), both with BumbleTips..

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (23/2/18)

Daniel said:


> Simply amazed at the build quality ....
> 
> Review should be coming soon , think a combined 'Drop vs DR24' shootout ?
> 
> View attachment 123571



Oh wow, those are wicked. 
Definitely need one or two in my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/2/18)

Whats in the box!? Just came home from collecting it!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail arrived from @BumbleBee!!!
> 
> View attachment 123575
> 
> ...


Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/2/18)

A lot of bubble wrap! And a swiss post box! And something from L'atelier!

















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> A lot of bubble wrap! And a swiss post box! And something from L'atelier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isit a Holly

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> A lot of bubble wrap! And a swiss post box! And something from L'atelier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Allen keys you have there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Soprono (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> A lot of bubble wrap! And a swiss post box! And something from L'atelier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excited beyond!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (23/2/18)

Picked up my mod I’ve always wanted today and I must say it’s a thing of beauty! Will b my beater mod for a long time! Magic thing this I’m proper chuffed

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali (23/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Isit a Holly
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Correct sir! Two in fact! One of them is for @Soprano It is so beautiful and small! Will send pics of it comparing it to the Molly









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (23/2/18)

Scouse45 said:


> Picked up my mod I’ve always wanted today and I must say it’s a thing of beauty! Will b my beater mod for a long time! Magic thing this I’m proper chuffed
> View attachment 123586



That is pretty. But i need to know what is it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Correct sir! Two in fact! One of them is for @Soprano It is so beautiful and small! Will send pics of it comparing it to the Molly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty. Wow. Many happy vapes on it @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (23/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> That is pretty. But i need to know what is it?


Called a Squid Double Barrel v2.1. Just wattage mode simple and solid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Correct sir! Two in fact! One of them is for @Soprano It is so beautiful and small i felt like a peadophile touching it! Will send pics of it comparing it to the Molly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh now that is way better then just Allen keys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (23/2/18)

Scouse45 said:


> Picked up my mod I’ve always wanted today and I must say it’s a thing of beauty! Will b my beater mod for a long time! Magic thing this I’m proper chuffed
> View attachment 123586



That looks like such a compact, practical mod. Congrats bud- enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Correct sir! Two in fact! One of them is for @Soprano It is so beautiful and small i felt like a peadophile touching it! Will send pics of it comparing it to the Molly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats guys, those are really pretty looking mods. Many happy vapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/2/18)

Been awhile here... thx for heads up @Scouse45 a beaut of a device

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Correct sir! Two in fact! One of them is for @Soprano It is so beautiful and small i felt like a peadophile touching it! Will send pics of it comparing it to the Molly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow congrats.. possibly 1st in SA? 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Wow congrats.. possibly 1st in SA?
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


First 2 in SA i think. Begged the modder to use fedex cause i couldn't wait 2 months for SAPO and that it may get lost or stolen!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Correct sir! Two in fact! One of them is for @Soprano It is so beautiful and small i felt like a peadophile touching it! Will send pics of it comparing it to the Molly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!

Im breathless!

That is really something!Congrats,and many happy vapes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Im breathless!
> 
> ...


A new want @Jp1905  ... its said to be the mölly topper

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/2/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 123588
> Been awhile here... thx for heads up @Scouse45 a beaut of a device


Nice. Been eyeing these out for a while, did you import it?


----------



## Jengz (23/2/18)

Daniel said:


> Simply amazed at the build quality ....
> 
> Review should be coming soon , think a combined 'Drop vs DR24' shootout ?
> 
> View attachment 123571


I joined in on this train! 

Think I will get the black one as well because this mod has impressed me so much for the last 2 hours I’ve been using it! It shines with a .15 ohm build on the reload, vaped 20 mls in 2 hours because I just can’t put it down

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/2/18)

Pixstar said:


> Nice. Been eyeing these out for a while, did you import it?



Hey brother , Kurt from vapeaway brought in a limited amount.
They are on his site and almost all sold after a day (only champagne/silver left)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey brother , Kurt from vapeaway brought in a limited amount.
> They are on his site and almost all sold after a day (only champagne/silver left)


Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/2/18)

Pixstar said:


> Nice. Been eyeing these out for a while, did you import it?


Thx... nope vapeaway has them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Looks great, more details on it please, pm me if possible as I am seriously interested in something like this. Although a present dibs if the price is right and you ever want to get rid of it.



Sigh..sad to say this but I spoke too soon! With permission from my friend I have been allowed to sell the E-pipe. It's going onto the classifieds tonight along with a few other mods..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Sigh..sad to say this but I spoke too soon! With permission from my friend I have been allowed to sell the E-pipe. It's going onto the classifieds tonight along with a few other mods..


Don't know if I must be glad or sad! Will keep an eye out, my budget has taken a bit of a knock this month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/2/18)

No I'm nt late to the party. . Lol .. I actually had one for a few days and hadaly kicked it's ass.. but now I had2 secure me one again in anticipation for the new release hadeon caps.. so far so good it seems, will the entheon finally redeem itself for what they wanted it to be.. an improved hadaly.. 






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> No I'm nt late to the party. . Lol .. I actually had one for a few days and hadaly kicked it's ass.. but now I had2 secure me one again in anticipation for the new release hadeon caps.. so far so good it seems, will the entheon finally redeem itself for what they wanted it to be.. an improved hadaly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should've waited a bit longer for the hadeon..hadaly/entheon combo!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> You should've waited a bit longer for the hadeon..hadaly/entheon combo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Ha ha speed reading I see.. hadeon is nt a rda.. its a cap and filler designed to fit the entheon and change airflow to that of the hadaly. . As I did mention above

So my reason for purchase is so that I have it ready for when the hadeon 'CAP' arrives

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (24/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha speed reading I see.. hadeon is nt a rda.. its a cap and filler designed to fit the entheon and change airflow to that of the hadaly. . As I did mention above
> 
> So my reason for purchase is so that I have it ready for when the hadeon 'CAP' arrives
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Hadeon is a rda bud, However you can buy the black and clear caps separately.  They do not sell the stainless steel caps alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/2/18)

Vape_r said:


> Hadeon is a rda bud, However you can buy the black and clear caps separately.  They do not sell the stainless steel caps alone


Wow then I was misinformed by Psyclone mods themselves.. I was told that a kit (silver cap and 2 plugs) will be sold to already entheon owners and the clear and black will be optional extras

Besides.. he didn read my original post. He just looked at pic and replied whilst in my original post i mentioned I purchased it so when the kits are released then I have a rda already.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/18)

@JsPLAYn you correct bud. The New Hadeon is just a cap. You can buy a Hadeon and Enthon Combo which is a Enthon that comes with a SS Hadeon cap included.

But existing Entheone owners can also buy Hadeon caps in clear or black but not in SS as @Vape_r said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @JsPLAYn you correct bud. The New Hadeon is just a cap. You can buy a Hadeon and Enthon Combo which is a Enthon that comes with a SS Hadeon cap included.
> 
> But existing Entheone owners can also buy Hadeon caps in clear or black but not in SS as @Vape_r said.


Correct sir.. I checked on their site now . I had an IG enquiry answered by them giving me that info hence the confusion. Said to be a kit so if u have an entheon u dnt have2 get a whole rda again.. kinda like the skyline drop kit . All good in the hood

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Popped out to the opening of The Cloud Factory Shop in Ballito and picked up another Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali (24/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha speed reading I see.. hadeon is nt a rda.. its a cap and filler designed to fit the entheon and change airflow to that of the hadaly. . As I did mention above
> 
> So my reason for purchase is so that I have it ready for when the hadeon 'CAP' arrives
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Ah..i never knew there was a cap option! I only saw the hadeon kit inclusive of the entheon for sale.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (24/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Popped out to the opening of The Cloud Factory Shop in Ballito and picked up another Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C!
> View attachment 123657
> View attachment 123658



Hey Rob, Price if you dont mind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

jm10 said:


> Hey Rob, Price if you dont mind?



@jm10 R1,900 but they only have 2 left if you want one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Popped out to the opening of The Cloud Factory Shop in Ballito and picked up another Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C!
> View attachment 123657
> View attachment 123658


Wow pretty one that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (24/2/18)

Collection mail!

Very chuffed to have my first mech, first, squonk, and first rda all in one purchase. 

Cant wait to try it all out.

Coppervape BF aluminium. 
Origen little
Sxk hadaly

Pretty good day today!











Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## shaun2707 (25/2/18)

“Quick” juice pick up from Meneer @KZOR. Can’t get enough of this Sublime- only thing I vape at this stage. Hadaly on the prodigal RSQ (thanks @RoomFogger)!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/18)

Birthday VapeMail...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## veecee (25/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> “Quick” juice pick up from Meneer @KZOR. Can’t get enough of this Sublime- only thing I vape at this stage. Hadaly on the prodigal RSQ (thanks @RoomFogger)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you get that big drip tip on there? My newly acquired hadaly has a tiny little one on there!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (25/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Birthday VapeMail...
> 
> View attachment 123775


Happiest of birthdays then?!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (25/2/18)

veecee said:


> How'd you get that big drip tip on there? My newly acquired hadaly has a tiny little one on there!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Bud, it’s a tip that is made by @hands specifically for the Hadaly. Makes a hell of a difference to the vape on the Hadaly for sure!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (25/2/18)

Fetch mail. 










I doubt I will use the atty that comes with it much.

Comparison with the pico. About the same height but a little fatter.
And a lot heavier.




Dave

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> “Quick” juice pick up from Meneer @KZOR. Can’t get enough of this Sublime- only thing I vape at this stage. Hadaly on the prodigal RSQ (thanks @RoomFogger)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see it in good company again, back where it belongs. Thanks for letting me experience it for a while, I liked it but it wasn't meant to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Squid Industries Double Barrel V1.2 arrives in Durbs!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Squid Industries Double Barrel V1.2 arrives in Durbs!
> View attachment 123859
> View attachment 123860



This is one awesome mod Uncle @Rob Fisher , feels rock solid and so comfortable in the hand and the size is awesome.
For me its a keeper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> This is one awesome mod Uncle @Rob Fisher , feels rock solid and so comfortable in the hand and the size is awesome.
> For me its a keeper.



Yip I loved the look of it but for me it was the back story of the mod that sealed the deal for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Ash (26/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Squid Industries Double Barrel V1.2 arrives in Durbs!
> View attachment 123859
> View attachment 123860



Did DHL move their Hub next door to you, So early you get mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (26/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I loved the look of it but for me it was the back story of the mod that sealed the deal for me.
> View attachment 123862


That right there is even more reason to like this mod. Its a winner winner for sure!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/18)

Ash said:


> Did DHL move their Hub next door to you, So early you get mail.



Hehehe it's the Courier Guy and he always comes to me first thing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/18)

Ash said:


> Did DHL move their Hub next door to you, So early you get mail.



No Bud Uncle @Rob Fisher moved next to the Hub just to make sure he's first on their delivery route

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (26/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> No Bud Uncle @Rob Fisher moved next to the Hub just to make sure he's first on their delivery route


I heard they are opperating out of his lawnmower shed. They complained it was to big for them but he let them have it for a good price.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (26/2/18)

They probably think you are 50%owner seeing that they deliver by you 50%of the time

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wazarmoto (27/2/18)

Shout out to Vape away for this awesome device! Ergonomic, pocket friendly, superb weight and fires like a boss!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905 (27/2/18)

Some early morning vape mail from @akhalz and I was probably more excited than I should be! 












Thanx a mil @akhalz youre a rockstar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (27/2/18)

wazarmoto said:


> Shout out to Vape away for this awesome device! Ergonomic, pocket friendly, superb weight and fires like a boss!


Really like that mod! So much want

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gman211991 (27/2/18)

I'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905 (27/2/18)

gman211991 said:


> I'll just leave this here



Awesome!When can I come fetch it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (27/2/18)

Thanks @Vapington for the Hadaly and thanks @Random_Sheep for the split

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/2/18)

And so after just 3 weeks into vaping my DIY journey begins. Thanks Blck Vapour for my package.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/18)

Absolutely MASSIVE vape mail for today

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (27/2/18)

Shoutout to a long standing mate @Vape_r u a champ my friend! Finally hex time

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/2/18)

gman211991 said:


> I'll just leave this here


Enjoy bro

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (27/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Enjoy bro
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


been trying to tag all morning Shot bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/2/18)

WIN MAIL 

Wow! Imagine winning an entire range of juice, not to mention the extras thrown in, such as TWO cool caps AND a hoodie! Whew! Thank you very, very much Wicked Wicks @pecunium!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## pecunium (27/2/18)

Awesome stuff! Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (27/2/18)

I forgot to add my sunday buy from vape cartel! Hexohm!!!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (27/2/18)

Bulldog said:


> And so after just 3 weeks into vaping my DIY journey begins. Thanks Blck Vapour for my package.
> View attachment 124012
> View attachment 124013
> View attachment 124014



How exciting @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (27/2/18)

Guys, stop buying nice stuff, following suit is bankrupting me.


Hooked said:


> How exciting @Bulldog!


When are you going to take it to the next level @Hooked. It is inevitable, just a question of time.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Guys, stop buying nice stuff, following suit is bankrupting me.
> 
> When are you going to take it to the next level @Hooked. It is inevitable, just a question of time.
> 
> Regards


@Raindance Do you mean DIY? Not for a long time, if ever. If I try DIY I'll probably be wasting my money and the equipment and concentrates will just get packed in the garage as dust-collectors. It sounds worse than cooking, which is bad enough. I bought a food processor about 6 months ago, for the sole purpose of making Cloud Bread. About 2 months after I'd bought I finally got around to ... no, not using it, just asking someone to put it together for me. He did. I still haven't used it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (27/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance Do you mean DIY? Not for a long time, if ever. If I try DIY I'll probably be wasting my money and the equipment and concentrates will just get packed in the garage as dust-collectors. It sounds worse than cooking, which is bad enough. I bought a food processor about 6 months ago, for the sole purpose of making Cloud Bread. About 2 months after I'd bought I finally got around to ... no, not using it, just asking someone to put it together for me. He did. I still haven't used it.


I will bookmark this post just to be able to tell you I told you so at a later date. LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (27/2/18)

And I have my black mod for my JuggerKnot . Lost Vape Paranormal DNA 75 C. So far, excellent vape and exceptional build quality .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (27/2/18)

Petrus said:


> And I have my black mod for my JuggerKnot . Lost Vape Paranormal DNA 75 C. So far, excellent vape and exceptional build quality .
> View attachment 124073
> View attachment 124074
> View attachment 124075


Double winner @Petrus. What a beauty!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/2/18)

Scary and exciting @Hooked but looking forward to it and what I have experienced here so far I will not be alone should I hit a snag

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/2/18)

Received this morning from @VapeGrrl, all I can say is wow. I purchased this mod as a daily beater, something with a good price tag that won't make me too heart sore if it took some abuse and rough handling. For R850 I honestly did not expect it to be this great. Every YouTube reviewer rates it really highly. Cheap, reliable, quality, I mean at R850 it has real leather on it, super quick board 0.015 seconds from button push to actual fire apparently, fantastic battery life, looks classy, user friendly interface and has a color screen that holds it's own against even the G Class. I'm truly impressed. And for those who would like to know what RTA will reside on the massive 32mm compatible 510, I have a Sherman v3 in gunmetal inbound

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

Raindance said:


> I will bookmark this post just to be able to tell you I told you so at a later date. LOL.
> 
> Regards


@Raindance I bought a few concentrates about 6 months ago, so that I can "adjust" some juices whose flavour is weak. I haven't done that either!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/2/18)

Some pickup from @vapecartel and mail from the Vape guy .. my drop kit has arrived .. thanks @BumbleBee for the awesum hassle free service.. now to get my tanks up n running .. oh and thanks for the free water @BumbleBee .. il make sure to keep hydrated and savour it due to our shortages















sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Dietz (28/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Some pickup from @vapecartel and mail from the Vape guy .. my drop kit has arrived .. thanks @BumbleBee for the awesum hassle free service.. now to get my tanks up n running .. oh and thanks for the free water @BumbleBee .. il make sure to keep hydrated and savour it due to our shortages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Man, the water is just the Cherry on top!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/18)

Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (28/2/18)

I've commited my Vapemail budget and then some to a group buy happening here. So until my epic porcupine mail arives I will need to be happy living vicariously via the posts on this thread. So keep'em comming guys!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN (28/2/18)

Scouse45 said:


> Shoutout to a long standing mate @Vape_r u a champ my friend! Finally hex time
> View attachment 124031


Wow this looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Dvarw DL's from Hungary! Shipped via DHL on Monday and arrived in Durban this morning! DHL is amazing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (28/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Dvarw DL's from Hungary! Shipped via DHL on Monday and arrived in Durban this morning! DHL is amazing!
> View attachment 124166


Who gets the honour of #444?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Who gets the honour of #444?



That was mine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (28/2/18)

Hi @Rob Fisher - would really appreciate seeing one of those DVARW DL RTA’s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - would really appreciate seeing one of those DVARW DL RTA’s



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-rta-dl-from-khw-mods-in-hungary.t47259/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (28/2/18)

yay!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/2/18)

My Sherman V3 RTA has arrived

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Cor (28/2/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> My Sherman V3 RTA has arrived
> View attachment 124198


Those badboys kick arse

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee (28/2/18)

TylerD said:


> yay!
> 
> View attachment 124186


Now thats a lekka vapemail!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (28/2/18)

Finally landed my hands on a Flave 22!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Cor (28/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Finally landed my hands on a Flave 22!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No comment green with envy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Finally landed my hands on a Flave 22!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a titanium one too congrats

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (28/2/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> And a titanium one too congrats
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Thanks man! I searched high and low just for a flave 22 and found a titanium one and i ain't complaining!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/2/18)

@Scouse45 , @incredible_hullk , @Jengz , @Rob Fisher , Gentlemen, where did you get hold of the double barrels? I've been searching all over but can not find a supplier. Can not buy right now but I would love to read some specs on it and hopefully drool over some nice pics of it too.

Thanks, Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (28/2/18)

Raindance said:


> @Scouse45 , @incredible_hullk , @Jengz , @Rob Fisher , Gentlemen, where did you get hold of the double barrels? I've been searching all over but can not find a supplier. Can not buy right now but I would love to read some specs on it and hopefully drool over some nice pics of it too.
> 
> Thanks, Regards


Vapeaway.co.za but they are all sold out now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (28/2/18)

Jengz said:


> Vapeaway.co.za but they are all sold out now


Thanks @Jengz. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (28/2/18)

So today i got the most awesome bolt, 3ppm panels, 2 tokens for some pick up mail and ime just speachless....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

Raindance said:


> I've commited my Vapemail budget and then some to a group buy happening here. So until my epic porcupine mail arives I will need to be happy living vicariously via the posts on this thread. So keep'em comming guys!
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Are you OK for juice? I'd be happy to help you out if you can fetch here in Yzer, or wait until after the Argus when I go visit my brother in Brackenfell.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance Are you OK for juice? I'd be happy to help you out if you can fetch here in Yzer, or wait until after the Argus when I go visit my brother in Brackenfell.


Thanks for the concern and offer @Hooked. I have about three litres of VG and PG each and more concentrates than I could use in a lifetime so I am settled on that front.

Awesome gesture!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG (28/2/18)

Thought I'd start small with a one shot mix. I'll try and order a few concentrates each month as I go along. Hopefully this turns out better on the pocket. I'm flying through juice.

Ordered from Blck Vapour yesterday, arrived this morning. I left out the nic for now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/18)

SinnerG said:


> Thought I'd start small with a one shot mix. I'll try and order a few concentrates each month as I go along. Hopefully this turns out better on the pocket. I'm flying through juice.
> 
> Ordered from Blck Vapour yesterday, arrived this morning. I left out the nic for now.


Once you’re into it and have a few recipes going it’s much much much easier on the pocket. 

Happy mixing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/18)

TylerD said:


> yay!
> 
> View attachment 124186


I need an RSQ!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Finally landed my hands on a Flave 22!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome
BTW dibs if you sell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I need an RSQ!!


I have one for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (28/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome
> BTW dibs if you sell


Haha..never!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Haha..never!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Ja Ja on this forum never say never

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cobrali (28/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Ja Ja on this forum never say never


There are nevers: E.G.
Gloom
Bliss (otw)
Solo x2
Haku
Flave


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (28/2/18)

Browsing the forum with my favourites!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Some new batteries to try... 18650 and 21700's and some 21700 battery wraps.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some new batteries to try... 18650 and 21700's and some 21700 battery wraps.
> View attachment 124232



wow that arrived early

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> wow that arrived early



My pozzie is always his first stop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Ugi (1/3/18)

your pozzie.....lol Rob

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> My pozzie is always his first stop!



Thats awesome  Enjoy them, they are my favorites at the moment


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/18)

Vape mail from @Petrus - Thank you kind sir - can't wait to get this onto the incoming Reo. It is waiting for me under supervision of @TheV







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Vape mail from @Petrus - Thank you kind sir - can't wait to get this onto the incoming Reo. It is waiting for me under supervision of @TheV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup thought that was not your hand

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> yup thought that was not your hand



Interesting hobby of yours @BioHAZarD - this hand studying thing 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Interesting hobby of yours @BioHAZarD - this hand studying thing
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


nah its just that I can spot your henchman's grubby paws a mile off

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> nah its just that I can spot your henchman's grubby paws a mile off








Shame on you - I have beautiful hands (at least my wife has )



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (1/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Interesting hobby of yours @BioHAZarD - this hand studying thing
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



It's not just a hand hobby... It's a full time hand job!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

Amir said:


> It's not just a hand hobby... It's a full time hand job!!


Lmao

Sent from the abyss


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

Amir said:


> It's not just a hand hobby... It's a full time hand job!!


That's what she said

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (1/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> That's what she said
> 
> Sent from the abyss




Nailed it... Unless that's also what she said

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (1/3/18)

It has arrived! Sakura Molly doors and silver plated Molly contact set!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 14


----------



## Petrus (1/3/18)

@Cobrali, what a beautiful molly, and I just love blue .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (1/3/18)

Petrus said:


> @Cobrali, what a beautiful molly, and I just love blue .



I love blue as well and I needed a matchy matchy blue! If only I got lucky with the blue voyeur..but as consolidation I got myself a bliss with blue writing and button! Mwahahaha!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/3/18)

Technically vape pick up but hey

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

A little bit of something to add to 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

I was ordering cartridges from Easy Puff for my cig-a-like, which I like using while driving, when I spotted these.




But where's the name of the flavour? Just the other day I was complaining about a vendor who doesn't have flavour descriptions on their website. These bottles don't even have the flavour's name! Since I found out that ice-cream cones aren't filled to the bottom, nothing has surprised me - until this. I turned the bottle around and this is what I saw..




I turned some more and this is what I saw...




The nic is certainly clearly stated ... but where's the name of the flavour? Am I going mad?? I put the bottles under a bright light - nothing. I took them outside into the sunlight - nothing. Finally I emailed Easy Puff. The flavour IS on the bottle, they told me, it's on a transparent lable. Are you kidding? I can't even see a transparent label! It was only when I took a photo that I could just ... only just ... make out the label.




Crazy, huh? Of course I could deduce what flavours they were, simply because I'd ordered 3 x Cappuccino and 1 x Mocha - and one of the bottles was a different colour from the other three. But if I'd ordered only one of each, I would have been none the wiser. Now I've seen it all!

Has anyone ever tried this juice? I haven't, but if the vapour is as invisible as the label, it will be an excellent stealth-vape!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Technically vape pick up but hey
> 
> View attachment 124299



Vape pick-up / vape mail ... both equal vape receive and that's all that's important

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Technically vape pick up but hey
> 
> View attachment 124299


Best type of vape mail!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Best type of vape mail!!!



I may of over estimated my PG reserves... so guess it's either high vg mixes this weekend or a trip to atomix or vaperite with the exact amount of cash in hand .... for the survival of the Luxofund

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I may of over estimated my PG reserves... so guess it's either high vg mixes this weekend or a trip to atomix or vaperite with the exact amount of cash in hand .... for the survival of the Luxofund


Or make a few mixes with the right amount of PG, mix the rest without PG to start steeping then add PG later when you get it?

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Andre (1/3/18)

Hooked said:


> A little bit of something to add to
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
> 
> I was ordering cartridges from Easy Puff for my cig-a-like, which I like using while driving, when I spotted these.
> ...


Interestingly I notice the nicotine is marked as 2.0 % (20mg) in the circle, but as 1.8 % in the list of chemical ingredients. Some scary sounding chemical ingredients in there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/3/18)

Great doing business with you @Cobrali.
After trying a few of my tanks, settled on the Vaporesso Veco. Super vape, the long stem makes for a proper throat hit.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 16


----------



## Cobrali (1/3/18)

Andre said:


> Great doing business with you @Cobrali.
> After trying a few of my tanks, settled on the Vaporesso Veco. Super vape, the long stem makes for a proper throat hit.


Pleasure! Glad to hear that you are enjoying it more than i was! I guess i am a mech guy now..most of my mods are mechs!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (1/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I may of over estimated my PG reserves... so guess it's either high vg mixes this weekend or a trip to atomix or vaperite with the exact amount of cash in hand .... for the survival of the Luxofund


Spend it AAAALLLL!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/3/18)

Cobrali said:


> It has arrived! Sakura Molly doors and silver plated Molly contact set!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shew.. best looking molly to date

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Lmao
> 
> Sent from the abyss


@Vaporator00 why the disagree buddy. Do you not agree with laughter


----------



## Vaporator00 (1/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Vaporator00 why the disagree buddy. Do you not agree with laughter


Apologies, was scrolling on mobile and i must've hit the rating button. Will fix it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Apologies, was scrolling on mobile and i must've hit the rating button. Will fix it!


Perilous business this scrolling!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (1/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Perilous business this scrolling!!


I tell you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (1/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Perilous business this scrolling!!


Yip, I still owe @Steyn777 a miss scroll...

LOL, saving it for later.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Apologies, was scrolling on mobile and i must've hit the rating button. Will fix it!


Haha no worries
Thought I missed something 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

Andre said:


> Interestingly I notice the nicotine is marked as 2.0 % (20mg) in the circle, but as 1.8 % in the list of chemical ingredients. Some scary sounding chemical ingredients in there.



@Andre I hadn't noticed the nic discrepancy! As for the other ingredients, do you think they're harmful?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

Andre said:


> Great doing business with you @Cobrali.
> After trying a few of my tanks, settled on the Vaporesso Veco. Super vape, the long stem makes for a proper throat hit.



WOW @Andre !!!! You got a pipe!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Yip, I still owe @Steyn777 a miss scroll...
> 
> LOL, saving it for later.
> 
> Regards


I haven't seen it, which is a strange thing, because I'm literally never not online...I am the ecigssa stalker, the phantom of the opera, the person that can never unplug his phone, I forum therefore I am.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (1/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I haven't seen it, which is a strange thing, because I'm literally never not online...I am the ecigssa stalker, the phantom of the opera, the person that can never unplug his phone, I forum therefore I am.


Past the point of no return....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Past the point of no return....


That shipped sailed a long time ago...actually the most annoying thing lately is when I have nothing new to read on the site.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## veecee (1/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Andre I hadn't noticed the nic discrepancy! As for the other ingredients, do you think they're harmful?


Looks,like the standard chemical names for flavours. Google them, post results?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (1/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Andre I hadn't noticed the nic discrepancy! As for the other ingredients, do you think they're harmful?


As @veecee said above.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> That shipped sailed a long time ago...actually the most annoying thing lately is when I have nothing new to read on the site.



@Steyn777 Yes .. and you check the Alerts every minute in case there's Breaking News. And if there are no new posts you refresh the page, because surely there's something wrong with the connection... been there ... done that ... am there ... doing that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

Andre said:


> As @veecee said above.


 
And as your signature says! I just thought you might already know, since you DIY and you remarked, 
"Some scary sounding chemical ingredients in there." Will Google tomorrow - I mean later today (is it already 00:43 ????)


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Steyn777 Yes .. and you check the Alerts every minute in case there's Breaking News. And if there are no new posts you refresh the page, because surely there's something wrong with the connection... been there ... done that ... am there ... doing that...


I live in a town with the worst cell service ever. If I want to make a phone call I have to drive 10km. So refreshing constantly is habit...but even when I'm in Jburg I still do it for the exact same reasons you mentioned! Lol. And wait, let me take it a step further and show you my whatsapp status for yesterday. You're gonna love this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/18)

Got me some much needed supplies for the rest of the month,

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

@Room Fogger you're gonna have to specify exactly per product what I'm seeing here. Yes I stalk this site, but other than knowing CB prime is the shizniz and building coils that won't work on the actual batteries I own, I'm still a student of this journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Room Fogger you're gonna have to specify exactly per product what I'm seeing here. Yes I stalk this site, but other than knowing CB prime is the shizniz and building coils that won't work on the actual batteries I own, I'm still a student of this journey.


Pleasure Boet, Got some Jellyfish cotton, first I used when I started and I am biased towards it, I don't get a cottontaste and it is more like royal wick, so I prefer it to CB.. Haven't tried the new cb prime yet, will sneak in a packet. Found the Jellyfish works better in RTA's anf the rest in RDA's. I also got 2 of each 22 and 24 mm heat guards for the mods, and the ebliquid project tobacco juice that has been on special, some of the last ones at 0 nic from vape cartel, but aasy enough to add the nic to my 2% level. Theirs is a mild tobacco which is a great start for me, hope their next batches are available soon as I really like it.

Also got this to try out , will have to replace tank as it doesn't like 70/30 juices, for those freerhinkinn evenings



This is still a work in progress.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (2/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Got me some much needed supplies for the rest of the month,
> View attachment 124339



aaah, that reminds me, I need to get a pack of Jellyfish, thanks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (2/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Pleasure Boet, Got some Jellyfish cotton, first I used when I started and I am biased towards it, I don't get a cottontaste and it is more like royal wick, so I prefer it to CB.. Haven't tried the new cb prime yet, will sneak in a packet. Found the Jellyfish works better in RTA's anf the rest in RDA's. I also got 2 of each 22 and 24 mm heat guards for the mods, and the ebliquid project tobacco juice that has been on special, some of the last ones at 0 nic from vape cartel, but aasy enough to add the nic to my 2% level. Theirs is a mild tobacco which is a great start for me, hope their next batches are available soon as I really like it.
> 
> Also got this to try out , will have to replace tank as it doesn't like 70/30 juices, for those freerhinkinn evenings
> View attachment 124344
> ...


Methinx I shall have to find such a pipe for Hubster, looks so cool for those cosy winter nights, fireplace and a good movie.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Have wanted an Ariel Treasury Leather cover for a BB for a long time! Boom! Thank you @Ash!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/18)

Caramia said:


> Methinx I shall have to find such a pipe for Hubster, looks so cool for those cosy winter nights, fireplace and a good movie.


https://www.healthcabin.net/clearance/ Just look for clearance, don't know what colors are left, but you can get the head only for $4,33 , and as you king of have to replace the tank with something reasonable just get a tip, whole pipie as is $ 6,64. But saw some advertised locally as well, places are starting to bring them in again, looking forward to a god single malt and a nice tobacco vape. Took 5 weeks through ait mail, no problems,.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/18)

Caramia said:


> Methinx I shall have to find such a pipe for Hubster, looks so cool for those cosy winter nights, fireplace and a good movie.


https://vaporize.co.za/mods/ A local one, not exactly the same but will work, want onnevofvthesecas well forvtesting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (2/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Have wanted an Ariel Treasury Leather cover for a BB for a long time! Boom! Thank you @Ash!
> View attachment 124346
> View attachment 124347
> View attachment 124348
> View attachment 124349



Wow, nugget looks great with it. Enjoy it


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

It sure does @Ash! Taking it out and about for it’s maiden voyage today. Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JohnG (2/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Have wanted an Ariel Treasury Leather cover for a BB for a long time! Boom! Thank you @Ash!
> View attachment 124346
> View attachment 124347
> View attachment 124348
> View attachment 124349


This looks stunning


----------



## Steyn777 (2/3/18)

@Room Fogger, thanks for the detail


Room Fogger said:


> Pleasure Boet, Got some Jellyfish cotton, first I used when I started and I am biased towards it, I don't get a cottontaste and it is more like royal wick, so I prefer it to CB.. Haven't tried the new cb prime yet, will sneak in a packet. Found the Jellyfish works better in RTA's anf the rest in RDA's. I also got 2 of each 22 and 24 mm heat guards for the mods, and the ebliquid project tobacco juice that has been on special, some of the last ones at 0 nic from vape cartel, but aasy enough to add the nic to my 2% level. Theirs is a mild tobacco which is a great start for me, hope their next batches are available soon as I really like it.
> 
> Also got this to try out , will have to replace tank as it doesn't like 70/30 juices, for those freerhinkinn evenings
> View attachment 124344
> ...


@Room Fogger thanks for the detail, never heard of jellyfish, so it's added to the list. 
I used to smoke pipe for years, was born an old soul, but I loved the ritual of it, the sprinkling of brandy every other day on your tabacco waiting till it's just dry enough, the little pouch I carried with me, standing around a fire and using a piece of charcoal straight from the braai to start up my pipe....not sure I will get all that from this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

BB Vape Mail Baby! Limited "Year of the Dog" edition! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (2/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Vape Mail Baby! Limited "Year of the Dog" edition! Boom!
> View attachment 124375
> View attachment 124376
> View attachment 124377
> View attachment 124378


This needs a bit of an explanation...


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

Raindance said:


> This needs a bit of an explanation...



It's a snub to Chinese Cloners I think... it's the Year of the Dog and the translation of the Chinese writing is MADE IN AMERICA!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cobrali (2/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a snub to Chinese Cloners I think... it's the Year of the Dog and the translation of the Chinese writing is MADE IN AMERICA!


Can confirm oom rob's translation.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (2/3/18)

Some juices from good ol' All day Vapes.







Good To see them using the gorilla bottles with some of their juices
The chilled pineapple is my go to and the rest are new to try. time to do a pitstop on the Kylin and Obs nano. Now just for an RDA

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

so this happened today 
thanks a million for parting with her @JsPLAYn also very nice to meet you
enjoy the ohmsmium

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Marzuq (2/3/18)

Cobrali said:


> Finally landed my hands on a Flave 22!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chicken's teeth indeed!
my search still continues

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (2/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Have wanted an Ariel Treasury Leather cover for a BB for a long time! Boom! Thank you @Ash!
> View attachment 124346
> View attachment 124347
> View attachment 124348
> View attachment 124349


That is so friggin awesome. Now I need a billet box, just so I can get me one of those covers!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/3/18)

Marzuq said:


> chicken's teeth indeed!
> my search still continues


This looks right up your alley bro

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> so this happened today
> thanks a million for parting with her @JsPLAYn also very nice to meet you
> enjoy the ohmsmium
> View attachment 124397



Holy cow!
Congrats meneer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Holy cow!
> Congrats meneer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hehe
thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/3/18)

Another @TheV bonded warehouse arrival from @Rob Fisher & @BumbleBee - Yeah!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## shaun2707 (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> so this happened today
> thanks a million for parting with her @JsPLAYn also very nice to meet you
> enjoy the ohmsmium
> View attachment 124397



Yassus, that is awesome! Well done bud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> so this happened today
> thanks a million for parting with her @JsPLAYn also very nice to meet you
> enjoy the ohmsmium
> View attachment 124397


Finally! I've had to nag for months... but you eventually did the right thing

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

TheV said:


> Finally! I've had to nag for months... but you eventually did the right thing


haha
yes mom
now fetch my hadeon cap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (2/3/18)

Thanks for the tip and letting me piggy-back on your order @RenaldoRheeder:




Another awesome delivery from @BumbleBee 

@Hooked... I'll report back on Machete in a bit!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (2/3/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> This looks right up your alley bro
> View attachment 124403


indeed it does. its a beautiful combo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/3/18)

Absolutely love this mod. Will definitely be picking up another one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (2/3/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


glad to see my tip is being used

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> so this happened today
> thanks a million for parting with her @JsPLAYn also very nice to meet you
> enjoy the ohmsmium
> View attachment 124397


Glad to have passed her on dude.. trust u will enjoy her more than I did .. I'm loving the ohmsium by the way lol

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (2/3/18)

And thank you @BioHAZarD .. nice meeting u finally














sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> And thank you @BioHAZarD .. nice meeting u finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope your boy enjoys the pirate chest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (2/3/18)

Manta RTA


I just want to look at it all the time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (2/3/18)

A surprise visit from the couriers,and its daylight!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> A surprise visit from the couriers,and its daylight!!
> View attachment 124433



WOW that was really QUICK especially for Knysna!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! I popped into @Sir Vape for the X-Hype Liquid Co launch... tested the juices and picked up some stock... I don't think the XXX Mint has been released yet but when it does grab a bottle if you like the real XXX Mints! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the tip and letting me piggy-back on your order @RenaldoRheeder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> glad to see my tip is being used


I was also eyeing that tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

Cor said:


> I was also eyeing that tip


But you are next in line if I am not mistaken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> But you are next in line if I am not mistaken


Yes i am indeed and exitement levels are reaching critical levels

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (2/3/18)

This came early..and added a few things to my buy today from @Crafted Coils. Limited edition Armor Bliss! Dunno if anyone can notice the armor logo on the front!












Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV (3/3/18)

Thanks for the absolutely stunning mod @UzziTherion! Finally my own Wapari Nano

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the absolutely stunning mod @UzziTherion! Finally my own Wapari Nano



Congrats mate - enjoy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (3/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Congrats mate - enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I have the sister for you @RenaldoRheeder 


Enjoy @TheV. Stunning mod!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (3/3/18)

Had to post me some Vape Mail from the kings at Vape Cartel.
Loving this mod !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

Christos said:


> I have the sister for you @RenaldoRheeder
> View attachment 124480
> 
> Enjoy @TheV. Stunning mod!



You know what the problem is @Christos - there are just too many stunning mods out there. I am a one-woman man, bit when it comes to mods, I'm a real slut 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (3/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You know what the problem is @Christos - there are just too many stunning mods out there. I am a one-woman man, bit when it comes to mods, I'm a real slut
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


You can be a bit loose until the right mod comes along  
Although, divorce is also easy these days...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

Christos said:


> You can be a bit loose until the right mod comes along
> Although, divorce is also easy these days...



They are all right - that is the problem. And my friends do not help much - especially between @TheV and my wife. @TheV does all the research and my wife has an eye for stunning looking mods. Between the two of them, they are dragging me down the rabbit hole highway at a rate of knots. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## UzziTherion (3/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the absolutely stunning mod @UzziTherion! Finally my own Wapari Nano



Your more then welcome my brother, enjoy her and many many happy vapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (3/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> They are all right - that is the problem. And my friends do not help much - especially between @TheV and my wife. @TheV does all the research and my wife had an eye for stunning looking mods. Between the two of them, they are dragging me down the rabbit hole highway at a rate of knots.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


... and I'm all too happy to drag you down here with me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (3/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the absolutely stunning mod @UzziTherion! Finally my own Wapari Nano



Congrats man... My dream mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

Amir said:


> Absolutely love this mod. Will definitely be picking up another one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the look of this. 

Might have to get one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the absolutely stunning mod @UzziTherion! Finally my own Wapari Nano


Wow that’s cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the absolutely stunning mod @UzziTherion! Finally my own Wapari Nano


That is just stunning. Njoy buddy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (3/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I really like the look of this.
> 
> Might have to get one.



I'm really enjoying it. Looks like it can fit a 24mm atty as well which is a plus in my books with the incoming Dvarw. I can't say for sure though as I don't own anything 24mm. Also, the battery life is really good on this mod. Touch screen takes some getting used to but I don't often reset my wattage so that's not bothersome for me. At the price point I really can't see a reason why I should't get another one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (3/3/18)

Cor said:


> Yes i am indeed and exitement levels are reaching critical levels



Dm me late next week... Like Thurday-ish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Had to post me some Vape Mail from the kings at Vape Cartel.
> Loving this mod !
> 
> View attachment 124482



Thats beautiful bud, Dibs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (3/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats beautiful bud, Dibs


No dips on this one lol, have not left my hand haha.
So light and hits so hard lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (3/3/18)

Some pickup mail ...











sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (3/3/18)

Amir said:


> Congrats man... My dream mod


Thanks bud. I was honestly not expecting to take possession of one yesterday. A perfect end to a hectic week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Some pickup mail ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that red 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

Bonded warehouse vapemail from the senior executive director @TheV himself. Finally got the genuine Skyline and the Ohms I was originally after 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn (3/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Love that red
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks man .. So u wnt mind to swop me for ur ohms

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (3/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Bonded warehouse vapemail from the senior executive director @TheV himself. Finally got the genuine Skyline and the Ohms I was originally after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy it bud! It is with a heavy heart that I let it go... but it is going to a good home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks man .. So u wnt mind to swop me for ur ohms
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



We can also just add the red one to my collection - besides it realy looks more like an international mod than South African 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

TheV said:


> Enjoy it bud! It is with a heavy heart that I let it go... but it is going to a good home



Mi vape es su vape 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (3/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Some pickup mail ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the little treasure chest it comes in. Very unique. Almost as nice as the mod itself!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (3/3/18)

veecee said:


> Love the little treasure chest it comes in. Very unique. Almost as nice as the mod itself!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Thanks man

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (3/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Some pickup mail ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lekker bud!! Racking these guys up. Stabwood for the win then hey? Them skylines have got leka mods to go on now!! Congrats man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (3/3/18)

Custom rough textured desert/sand panels. Thanks @Philip Dunkley! They came out amazing!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

TheV said:


> Custom rough textured desert/sand panels. Thanks @Philip Dunkley! They came out amazing!


Now THOSE are epic!!

Can I cheekily ask how much those set you back please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (4/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Now THOSE are epic!!
> 
> Can I cheekily ask how much those set you back please?


Thanks @Paul33. You may cheekily ask 
I paid R250 for a pair of sprayed SXK panels.
I sanded them down with 3 grits of sand paper.
They were then sprayed with a coat of primer and 3 or 4 coats of the textured spray.

Cost: R250 + elbow grease + epic friendship

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Paul33. You may cheekily ask
> I paid R250 for a pair of sprayed SXK panels.
> I sanded them down with 3 grits of sand paper.
> They were then sprayed with a coat of primer and 3 or 4 coats of the textured spray.
> ...


I need a set of those in my life but I’m elbow greased out after this week at work. Was insane.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Received this morning from @VapeGrrl, all I can say is wow. I purchased this mod as a daily beater, something with a good price tag that won't make me too heart sore if it took some abuse and rough handling. For R850 I honestly did not expect it to be this great. Every YouTube reviewer rates it really highly. Cheap, reliable, quality, I mean at R850 it has real leather on it, super quick board 0.015 seconds from button push to actual fire apparently, fantastic battery life, looks classy, user friendly interface and has a color screen that holds it's own against even the G Class. I'm truly impressed. And for those who would like to know what RTA will reside on the massive 32mm compatible 510, I have a Sherman v3 in gunmetal inbound
> View attachment 124103
> View attachment 124104
> View attachment 124105
> ...



Hi bud, nice purchase there, im keen on getting one myself but wanted to ask a quick Q bud.

Is the fire button wobbly (loose) i watched a review where the fire button was very wobbly and that wont work with me and my ocd. But the reviewer did say it was a Beta model so just wanna see if they fixed that issue?

Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud, nice purchase there, im keen on getting one myself but wanted to ask a quick Q bud.
> 
> Is the fire button wobbly (loose) i watched a review where the fire button was very wobbly and that wont work with me and my ocd. But the reviewer did say it was a Beta model so just wanna see if they fixed that issue?
> 
> Thanks bud


It isn't wobbly bro, it rattles if you shake the mod frantically but who really does that, under normal use she's perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/3/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Lekker bud!! Racking these guys up. Stabwood for the win then hey? Them skylines have got leka mods to go on now!! Congrats man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @shaun2707 .. yes I've never dwelled into or previously owned stabwood mods so it's kinda new to me ha ha.. people must think I'm crazy as it's so old n some forgotten 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @shaun2707 .. yes I've never dwelled into or previously owned stabwood mods so it's kinda new to me ha ha.. people must think I'm crazy as it's so old n some forgotten
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



@JsPLAYn - I really think it would be better in my collection 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @JsPLAYn - I really think it would be better in my collection
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Ha ha maybe sooner than u think lol

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Ha ha maybe sooner than u think lol
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Don't wait too long - my wife might be coming down to Cape Town in April 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the absolutely stunning mod @UzziTherion! Finally my own Wapari Nano



Wow! Looks gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

COLLECT MAIL from @Andre. Thanks so much for making these for me Andre! And thank you to both you and Belinda for your generous hospitality - I had such a lovely time there!

White Chocolate
Orchard Peach

And two additions to my Coffee Research:
Creamy Coffee
*Irish Coffee WOW !!!!* Review to follow. *MUCH better* than Merak Infusion's Eleanor which was imported from Malaysia. 
@Andre your Irish Coffee is seriously a Winner!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/18)

Hooked said:


> COLLECT MAIL from @Andre. Thanks so much for making these for me Andre! And thank you to both you and Belinda for your generous hospitality - I had such a lovely time there!
> 
> White Chocolate
> Orchard Peach
> ...


Hopefully we can lay your hands on that Irish coffee recipy soon, would like something to complement a couple of things and can't think of a better way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/18)

OK everyone can relax now... it was touch and go over the weekend and we were down to around 150ml of Red Pill! Code Red levels were reached and we did go to Defcon 3 but all the time I was relaxed because I had a tracking number from @Oupa and he ships with The Courier Guy so I knew that we would be able to go to all lights are green from around 7:30am this morning! Fresh batch of the Nectar of the Gods aka Red Pill safely in the fridge with a nice fresh bottle on my desk to savoir! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK everyone can relax now... it was touch and go over the weekend and we were down to around 150ml of Red Pill! Code Red levels were reached and we did go to Defcon 3 but all the time I was relaxed because I had a tracking number from @Oupa and he ships with The Courier Guy so I knew that we would be able to go to all lights are green from around 7:30am this morning! Fresh batch of the Nectar of the Gods aka Red Pill safely in the fridge with a nice fresh bottle on my desk to savoir! Boom!
> View attachment 124755


How does it being in the fridge help in Oom?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK everyone can relax now... it was touch and go over the weekend and we were down to around 150ml of Red Pill! Code Red levels were reached and we did go to Defcon 3 but all the time I was relaxed because I had a tracking number from @Oupa and he ships with The Courier Guy so I knew that we would be able to go to all lights are green from around 7:30am this morning! Fresh batch of the Nectar of the Gods aka Red Pill safely in the fridge with a nice fresh bottle on my desk to savoir! Boom!
> View attachment 124755



The pipeline is pumping!
Good to see Rob
Glad you got your juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> How does it being in the fridge help in Oom?



Unlike most juices Red Pill is best fresh without steeping... keeping it in the fridge stops the steeping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)

Got my first DIY goodies  Now waiting on the others to arrive tomorrow then it's mixing time.





Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/3/18)

Braki said:


> Got my first DIY goodies  Now waiting on the others to arrive tomorrow then it's mixing time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck with the mixing 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

WIN MAIL  This is ever so exciting! Thank you so much @Heaven Gifts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)

Hooked said:


> WIN MAIL  This is ever so exciting! Thank you so much @Heaven Gifts!
> 
> View attachment 124811
> View attachment 124812


Awesome! Enjoy and please let us know how the mod is. I love the look.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

Braki said:


> Awesome! Enjoy and please let us know how the mod is. I love the look.



I'll post a review once I've vaped with it for a few days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)

Thanks to @YeOldeOke , going to get my mix on when I get home

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)

I keep forgetting to tag people  Thanks @YeOldeOke for my mixing goodies

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Thanks to @YeOldeOke , going to get my mix on when I get home
> 
> View attachment 124847


Please be a kind Llama and give me some feedback on that chilled red berries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Please be a kind Llama and give me some feedback on that chilled red berries



Llamas got your back

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (5/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Please be a kind Llama and give me some feedback on that chilled red berries



A true favorite of mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Llamas got your back


Shot dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> A true favorite of mine.


I like to hear that. 

The chilled pineapple caught my eye as well on the website. 

I’ve never tried any of the AllDayVapes premixes, maybe it’s time I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I like to hear that.
> 
> The chilled pineapple caught my eye as well on the website.
> 
> I’ve never tried any of the AllDayVapes premixes, maybe it’s time I do.



The chilled grape is also quite good, polished my 50mls in about a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (5/3/18)

Hi @Hooked - You’ve got your’s - Awesome - my Eleaf iKuun is still stuck in China somewhere  -  @Heaven Gifts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Hooked - You’ve got your’s - Awesome - my Eleaf iKuun is still stuck in China somewhere  -  @Heaven Gifts



Oh no @Max sorry to hear that! I wonder why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

I forgot to post this with my Collect Mail from @Andre. His wife, Belinda, who is a squonker but isn't on the forum, crocheted this gorgeous bag for me and also a little basket for ... whatever. Andre and Belinda use it for the TV remotes. I might do the same, or perhaps I'll use it for keys. 

Thank you, Belinda! It was so sweet of you to do this for me!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/3/18)

VAPE MAIL BABY .. thanks for the referral and guidance @Amir and BIG thanks to Daniel @smilelykumeenit for the awesum smooth deal and rad advice and awesum coils ... man u guys rock












sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (5/3/18)

Some juice thanks to @KieranD and co:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/3/18)

TheV said:


> Some juice thanks to @KieranD and co:


Finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Your photos are awesome @TheV !
I know I have said it before but am saying it again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (5/3/18)

Silver said:


> Your photos are awesome @TheV !
> I know I have said it before but am saying it again!


Thanks @Silver. I really appreciate the comments 
The Galaxy S7 edge has one of the best cameras I've owned so far.
I'm constantly amazed by just how far cellphone cameras have gone in such a (relatively) short time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/18)

Vape Pickup
Thank you @Moey_Ismail for selling me this practically new Mod.
Was great seeing you again and catching up on life my brother.

This Mod hits hard and ramp up is insane. If you looking for a new regulated mod, off the bat i can highly recommend the Smoant Cylon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (5/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape Pickup
> Thank you @Moey_Ismail for selling me this practically new Mod.
> Whats great seeing you again and catching up on life my brother.
> 
> ...


Great seeing you too brother, glad you like the mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape Pickup
> Thank you @Moey_Ismail for selling me this practically new Mod.
> Whats great seeing you again and catching up on life my brother.
> 
> ...



Nice @Clouds4Days 
Is that for night rotation?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (5/3/18)

The Smoant Cylon and Sherman V3 was great, just not for me, too much airflow on the Sherman and just too bulky so I've let that go and the replacement mod is here already awaiting my KHW Dvarw DL rta I've ordered in a group buy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/18)

Silver said:


> Nice @Clouds4Days
> Is that for night rotation?



Correct @Silver  , you know i love my rotations in the evening 

I needed this mod because i have a Aromamizer Plus on route which is a 30mm RTA and i currently have no Mods that can take 30mm besides the Aegis.

But the Aegis is more suited for single coils as the single 26650 doesn't do well with battery life over 30 watts.

This is all because my mate @boxerulez doesn't stop telling us how amazing the flavour of Aromamizer Plus is and its all he uses. So because of that it landed up in me getting a whole new complete setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/18)

Moey_Ismail said:


> The Smoant Cylon and Sherman V3 was great, just not for me, too much airflow on the Sherman and just too bulky so I've let that go and the replacement mod is here already awaiting my KHW Dvarw DL rta I've ordered in a group buy
> View attachment 124889
> View attachment 124890



Nice one bud.
Oh yea and that FreeHand Gloom of yours is next level of awesome bud.

Really the most beautiful looking mod i have ever seen and had the pleasure vaping from it.
Also the Haku on it is top quality my bud.
Outstanding flavour off that atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

More DIY goodies  and a gift from @RenaldoRheeder  Pico is ready to vape the Red Pill

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> More DIY goodies  and a gift from @RenaldoRheeder  Pico is ready to vape the Red Pill



Wow - that was quick. Enjoy the Red Pill 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (6/3/18)

BB.. Bumpety bump.. 

Finally gots me self a BB..














sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Ugi (6/3/18)

trying to figure this out, is that a piknpay packet 

they sell billetboxes now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (6/3/18)

Ugi said:


> trying to figure this out, is that a piknpay packet
> 
> they sell billetboxes now


Hahahaha I didn’t have much to protect the mod for delivery man, so wrapped her in a vraag packets to keep her safe!

Why must u judge aaahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> BB.. Bumpety bump..
> 
> Finally gots me self a BB..
> 
> ...



Welcome to a wonderful experience 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (6/3/18)

no judge just intrigued.....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> More DIY goodies  and a gift from @RenaldoRheeder  Pico is ready to vape the Red Pill


A gift of Red Pill is one of the best gifts ever!

Just to throw my 2 cents in... Red Pill is best enjoyed fresh! By the time it reaches that stage it's lost almost all it's litchi flavour. In saying that I often end up vaping the steeped version and it still is better than 99% of the other juices I've tasted.

Hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

Stosta said:


> A gift of Red Pill is one of the best gifts ever!
> 
> Just to throw my 2 cents in... Red Pill is best enjoyed fresh! By the time it reaches that stage it's lost almost all it's litchi flavour. In saying that I often end up vaping the steeped version and it still is better than 99% of the other juices I've tasted.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!



I read somewhere that the peeps keeps them in the fridge. Did I read that right? Refilled the tank twice already in an hour. She's very gooooddd

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (6/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Welcome to a wonderful experience
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Ha ha thanks Oom

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> I read somewhere that the peeps keeps them in the fridge. Did I read that right? Refilled the tank twice already in an hour. She's very gooooddd



I only put the bulk stock in the fridge... if you only have one or two bottles no need to store in the fridge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (6/3/18)

Ugi said:


> no judge just intrigued.....lol


Dnt judge lol.. it was well protected 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I only put the bulk stock in the fridge... if you only have one or two bottles no need to store in the fridge.


Ok Awesome. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/3/18)

Braki said:


> Ok Awesome. Thank you


I Keep every single one of my juices in the fridge, due to the fact that I own quite a lot, and go through phases with juice, so the only ones that stay out at room temperature are the ADV's that I'm vaping right now!! Slows the steeping process down so well that the juices stay fresh forever!! On the ones that need a steep, I leave them out until they ready, then put them in the fridge!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

Philip Dunkley said:


> I Keep every single one of my juices in the fridge, due to the fact that I own quite a lot, and go through phases with juice, so the only ones that stay out at room temperature are the ADV's that I'm vaping right now!! Slows the steeping process down so well that the juices stay fresh forever!! On the ones that need a steep, I leave them out until they ready, then put them in the fridge!!!
> 
> View attachment 124919


Hmmmm... think hubby is going to moan when I tell him I need to buy a fridge

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to @smilelykumeenit I am about to give temperature control another go... Stainless Steel Aliens for Temp Control and for Replay when it arrives! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (6/3/18)

Single coil goodness...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## veecee (6/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> BB.. Bumpety bump..
> 
> Finally gots me self a BB..
> 
> ...


I was excited that I might get that bb, but I got there minutes too late. Enjoy bud!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (6/3/18)

veecee said:


> I was excited that I might get that bb, but I got there minutes too late. Enjoy bud!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Thanks man.. I've passed up many before but this time I had2 jump on it else the haunting never stops.. and I dont regret it one bit.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

Clearly the Courier Guy has nothing for @Rob Fisher today, because instead of starting up the hill and leaving me till his trip home (I'm next door to their depot), he got to me first!!




Some nicotine, some pineapple and mango concentrates to play with (one of them leaked in transit, it smells amazing so I'm actually not even upset by it), and some proper mech batteries so I can be a big boy!

Thanks @ShaneW and the Juicy Joes crew!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Clearly the Courier Guy has nothing for @Rob Fisher today, because instead of starting up the hill and leaving me till his trip home (I'm next door to their depot), he got to me first!!
> 
> View attachment 125029
> 
> ...



This is all the Vape Mail I got this morning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is all the Vape Mail I got this morning!
> View attachment 125030


I'm sorry for your loss Rob! But glad I got a turn to be first on his route!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SEAN P (7/3/18)

Some Vape Mail from @Stosta. 
What a legend. Thank you kind sir. Really didn’t have to

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

SEAN P said:


> View attachment 125059
> Some Vape Mail from @Stosta.
> What a legend. Thank you kind sir. Really didn’t have to


Hahaha!

It felt weird putting one tiny box in the packet, so I had to fill it with something. At least this way I'll know you'll be happy (from the 5 Star), and then have the energy (from the Monster) to make that switch lovely for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SEAN P (7/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> It felt weird putting one tiny box in the packet, so I had to fill it with something. At least this way I'll know you'll be happy (from the 5 Star), and then have the energy (from the Monster) to make that switch lovely for me!


Thank you again. Your switch is all done. I just finished it. It will be in your hands tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/3/18)

So out of the dog box after testing, and to my joy the one item I needed had arrived. So here goes, Kamry K1000 eventually after air mail from you know where, far,far away, and I could therefore build and use the Siren 2, thanks @BioHAZarD , it is a great match and perfect either on here or as a restricted DL or MTL option on one of my mods!


Let there be clouds!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (7/3/18)

And some more playthings for tonight from @Hakhan 
Hope I'm going to have some time to sleep tonight!


Kayfun v5 clone and Hussar dual coil rta, let the joy continue

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

Noobies usually start with high nic, then decrease over time, right? As usual, I have to be different. I started off with a combination of zero and 3mg (August last year). I've now come to terms with myself and I hereby introduce myself, again. Hi, my name is Hooked and I'm a nic addict. 

I've bought two of the EGO AIO ECOs, designed to vape high nic, as well as some high nic juices, for when I need a booster shot. Thanks for telling me about this snazzy device, @Andre!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

And then I needed a plastic container. What's the point of buying an empty Tupperware? I may as well buy one that's filled with goodies. Ah, Juicy Joes, I do so love your containers!




This is what I intended buying ... pods for the Gusto Mini




but then something went wrong with my keyboard ... it became so slippery and my fingers went flying off in all directions ...




Now this one sounds interesting. It's described as "A custard and brandy milkshake with a hint of cinnamon."

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is all the Vape Mail I got this morning!
> View attachment 125030



@Rob, you should stagger your Red Pill deliveries to prevent this from happening again 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rob, you should stagger your Red Pill deliveries to prevent this from happening again
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Yeah proper supply chain management is key

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (7/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rob, you should stagger your Red Pill deliveries to prevent this from happening again
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


@Oupa needs to implement a subscription service

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft (7/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> @Oupa needs to implement a subscription service


Some vape companies have that in the US, called autoship. I feel like a few of us could use that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/3/18)

Hooked said:


> And then I needed a plastic container. What's the point of buying an empty Tupperware? I may as well buy one that's filled with goodies. Ah, Juicy Joes, I do so love your containers!
> 
> View attachment 125120
> 
> ...


That container is a dead give away to my wife so I have stopped taking them when visiting @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## shaun2707 (7/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> That container is a dead give away to my wife so I have stopped taking them when visiting @ShaneW



Hahaha.... me too!! Would have had far too many of them by now as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/3/18)

The Courier Guy strikes again! @BioHAZarD we got mail!Thanx @akhalz for the great service as always!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> The Courier Guy strikes again! @BioHAZarD we got mail!Thanx @akhalz for the great service as always!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one @Jp1905 a new home for my Gloom

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Hooked said:


> And then I needed a plastic container. What's the point of buying an empty Tupperware? I may as well buy one that's filled with goodies. Ah, Juicy Joes, I do so love your containers!
> 
> View attachment 125120
> 
> ...



@Hooked, this was a classic post!
Loved it
Your fingers went flying in all directions...
Hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> No worries
> Thanks buddy
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I have a question here and i can not believe everybody over looked this small error in human behaviour. 

@BioHAZarD why do you need a pouch for the gloom? Mine has not left my hands(in rotation between left and right) since i got it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> I have a question here and i can not believe everybody over looked this small error in human behaviour.
> 
> @BioHAZarD why do you need a pouch for the gloom? Mine has not left my hands(in rotation between left and right) since i got it?


Haha
Sometimes but very seldom I put it down in the car

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (8/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha
> Sometimes but very seldom I put it down in the car



Rather gave you a funny rating than a dislike for that comment. 

Loving the gloom vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Rather gave you a funny rating than a dislike for that comment.
> 
> Loving the gloom vape.


As well buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (8/3/18)

And Aramex!Today has been a great one!









Bolt mail!!!

Thanx @Lee shes a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Lee (8/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> And Aramex!Today has been a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like her JP. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/3/18)

What could this be? 

The description does not reveal the truth but its funny as f**k.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheV (8/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> What could this be?
> 
> The description does not reveal the truth but its funny as f**k.
> 
> View attachment 125197


Isn't it fine time?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/3/18)

TheV said:


> Isn't it fine time?



X2. Mech mod owners will know what this is used for. @RenaldoRheeder it arrived as planned. Thanks for the amazing deal and looking forward to the closure deal of the buy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> X2. Mech mod owners will know what this is used for. @RenaldoRheeder it arrived as planned. Thanks for the amazing deal and looking forward to the closure deal of the buy.
> 
> View attachment 125199


Good stuff that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst (8/3/18)

Andre said:


> Good stuff that!



Now i must just find the method to use it.  Obviously on my reos and other mechs but where, when and how?

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Now i must just find the method to use it.  Obviously on my reos and other mechs but where, when and how?


All contact points. First clean with white eraser, then alcohol, if dirty. Apply thinly. The lower your resistance, the more frequently you have to apply. I mostly vape around 0.8 ohms and apply about once every month to month and a half

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## antonherbst (8/3/18)

Andre said:


> All contact points. First clean with white eraser, then alcohol, if dirty. Apply thinly. The lower your resistance, the more frequently you have to apply. I mostly vape around 0.8 ohms and apply about once every month to month and a half



Awesome. Thanks Andre.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (9/3/18)

Awesome weekend ahead!

Mystery box and the Lit AF range from Vape Cartel because I've heard too much about them to ignore anymore.




My mystery box was 3mg menthol and I got:

30mls Vapour Mountain - Cyclone (I think its the old Tropical Ice if I'm not mistaken)
60mls Four Dudes - The Blue Dude
60mls Union of Vapers - Creamy Chewy Candy
60mls Time Bomb (Buckshot) - Pixy Iced

Win!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## gman211991 (9/3/18)

some vape mail from @akhalz can’t wait to be all matchy matchy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C and Kado!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C and Kado!
> View attachment 125267
> View attachment 125268


courier person needs a talking to Rob. 1PM is very late!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Christos said:


> courier person needs a talking to Rob. 1PM is very late!



It was DHL @Christos! Direct from the US of A! Normal time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C and Kado!
> View attachment 125267
> View attachment 125268


I need that Mirage for my dvarw! You can’t possibly need 3, can you??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (9/3/18)

Jengz said:


> I need that Mirage for my dvarw! You can’t possibly need 3, can you??


I agree with Him @Rob Fisher ... I wil do you the favor and take the blue one off your hands and give it the attention it deserves

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/3/18)

Jengz said:


> I need that Mirage for my dvarw! You can’t possibly need 3, can you??


Haha get in line

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz (9/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha get in line


U didn’t dibs this one as far as I can see! You dibs’d one of the other two hahaaaa screw it, for a mod like this, away with the dibs rule, I say we battle it out old school style... I’ll play you at Pac-Man! Winner gets the mirage.

Come on @Rob Fisher this is a good way to have fun, you can even bet on the outcome of our Pac-Man game, no need to even go to the casino!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/3/18)

Jengz said:


> U didn’t dibs this one as far as I can see! You dibs’d one of the other two hahaaaa screw it, for a mod like this, away with the dibs rule, I say we battle it out old school style... I’ll play you at Pac-Man! Winner gets the mirage.
> 
> Come on @Rob Fisher this is a good way to have fun, you can even bet on the outcome of our Pac-Man game, no need to even go to the casino!


Haha
I suck at pac man. Bubble bobble

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (9/3/18)

S


Jengz said:


> U didn’t dibs this one as far as I can see! You dibs’d one of the other two hahaaaa screw it, for a mod like this, away with the dibs rule, I say we battle it out old school style... I’ll play you at Pac-Man! Winner gets the mirage.
> 
> Come on @Rob Fisher this is a good way to have fun, you can even bet on the outcome of our Pac-Man game, no need to even go to the casino!


Start placing your bets ladies and gents!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman211991 (9/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> some vape mail from @akhalz can’t wait to be all matchy matchy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (9/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 125325
> View attachment 125326


What can that be??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (9/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> What can that be??



Twisp Arcus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Late vape mail on a Friday afternoon! Boom! The brand new offering from Twisp! The all new Arcus Tank! Looks outstanding and beautifully made like all the new Twisp products! It's an MTL Tank. All stainless steel, Gold Plated contacts, what they call a refined airflow control, Concealed coil push in design, 3ml juice and high PG focused!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/3/18)

jm10 said:


> Twisp Arcus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must say
I was expecting something more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Awesome weekend ahead!
> 
> Mystery box and the Lit AF range from Vape Cartel because I've heard too much about them to ignore anymore.
> 
> ...



Oh wow @Stosta !
Thats awesome
So excited for you

PS - I see a bottle of LIT Sidechick there! Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Late vape mail on a Friday afternoon! Boom! The brand new offering from Twisp! The all new Arcus Tank! Looks outstanding and beautifully made like all the new Twisp products! It's an MTL Tank. All stainless steel, Gold Plated contacts, what they call a refined airflow control, Concealed coil push in design, 3ml juice and high PG focused!
> 
> View attachment 125327
> View attachment 125328
> ...



Very nice @Rob Fisher 
Looking forward to hearing what you think 
I say you need 9mg 50/50 in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Silver said:


> Very nice @Rob Fisher
> Looking forward to hearing what you think
> I say you need 9mg 50/50 in there



They gave me 8mg 50/50! Hits like a MULE! A few puffs and I had to sit down!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> They gave me 8mg 50/50! Hits like a MULE! A few puffs and I had to sit down!



Thats awesome @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Late vape mail on a Friday afternoon! Boom! The brand new offering from Twisp! The all new Arcus Tank! Looks outstanding and beautifully made like all the new Twisp products! It's an MTL Tank. All stainless steel, Gold Plated contacts, what they call a refined airflow control, Concealed coil push in design, 3ml juice and high PG focused!
> 
> View attachment 125327
> View attachment 125328
> ...



@Rob Fisher does it take comercial coils or does it have a build deck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (9/3/18)

That can be your insomnia juice @Rob .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher does it take comercial coils or does it have a build deck?



Commercial Coils @Clouds4Days! I doubt Twisp will ever do an RTA. Thieu stuff is aimed at the newbies and those that do not want to fiddle around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Commercial Coils @Clouds4Days! I doubt Twisp will ever do an RTA. Thieu stuff is aimed at the newbies and those that do not want to fiddle around.



Awww such a pity its such a nice looking atty. But yes diffrent target market i guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Awww such a pity its such a nice looking atty. But yes diffrent target market i guess.



Yip it is beautifully made and finished! The 8mg Mango juice was way too powerful for me... emptied it out and added XXX 3mg.  And it's 50/50 as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is beautifully made and finished! The 8mg Mango juice was way too powerful for me... emptied it out and added XXX 3mg.  And it's 50/50 as well!



Hahahaha, is it not 18mg uncle Rob.
Im almost sure the box said 18?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha, is it not 18mg uncle Rob.
> Im almost sure the box said 18?



Oh SHIT! You are right! The mango is indeed 18MG! No wonder I nearly fell over!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh SHIT! You are right! The mango is indeed 18MG! No wonder I nearly fell over!





Hahahaha that is too funny Uncle 
You must be fully loaded of nic in the system 
What mg are the cue pods Uncle?

Another quick Q Rob, when are we gonna see another episode of Robs Ramblings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha that is too funny Uncle
> You must be fully loaded of nic in the system
> What mg are the cue pods Uncle?
> 
> Another quick Q Rob, when are we gonna see another episode of Robs Ramblings?



The Cue pods just say regular strength...

I'm man down with flu... so when I'm better I plan to do a Chicken Dinner Rob's Ramblings.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (10/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Awesome weekend ahead!
> 
> Mystery box and the Lit AF range from Vape Cartel because I've heard too much about them to ignore anymore.
> 
> ...



Win indeed, that Cyclone will wake you right up. Let us know what you think of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (10/3/18)

Cornelius said:


> Win indeed, that Cyclone will wake you right up. Let us know what you think of it.


I've made the mistake of dripping tropical ice before! Even for a menthol lover like me it is really strong! But it does make for a great pallet cleanser and flu/cold vape! I might add some nic to it so I can put it in the Reo!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh SHIT! You are right! The mango is indeed 18MG! No wonder I nearly fell over!




Now we talking @Rob Fisher !!
18mg for the WIN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## daniel craig (11/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Cue pods just say regular strength...
> 
> I'm man down with flu... so when I'm better I plan to do a Chicken Dinner Rob's Ramblings.


Been waiting for your videos for months  18mg for the win

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> They gave me 8mg 50/50! Hits like a MULE! A few puffs and I had to sit down!



You make a good salesman @Rob Fisher. I knew about this tank from Twisp on the forum but I wasn't particularly interested, but now ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/18)

First of all did no one recieve any thing today? 

I surely cant be the only person to have recieved mail? 

Any ways. Just as a teaser. 

I might just get a fine cause i am way to excited to to my work properly and has to finnish it first.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

Ordered brands I've never tried before ... my curiosity always gets the better of me!




*EDIT: This is the first time that I've seen the ingredients listed on the juice.


*

And something to add to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
It's so exciting to find a new coffee 




And a restock of Rusky, one of my favourites. Can't have coffee without rusks, can I?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/18)

Hooked said:


> Ordered brands I've never tried before ... my curiosity always gets the better of me!
> 
> View attachment 125561
> 
> ...


Glad to see i wasnt the only member to recieve mail today. That rusks is something i need to get hold of and try. 

Does it taste like ouma se beskuit?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Glad to see i wasnt the only member to recieve mail today. That rusks is something i need to get hold of and try.
> 
> Does it taste like ouma se beskuit?



It does too - tastes like the buttermilk rusks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/18)

Hooked said:


> It does too - tastes like the buttermilk rusks.


Thanks now i need to find it. At what shop did you buy @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/18)

Just before the canabils are on me about a fine and all thise types of stupidities. 

It arrived. 




Thanks to @akhalz for the amazing service and last minute change order. Your service and comms is amazing. I will for sure buy from you again. I am now a super happy camper. 

After the nerves has settled and i am on planet earth again and back to normal will i do a properse post on my first build and wick in the beauty.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks now i need to find it. At what shop did you buy @Hooked



@antonherbst from eCiggies but many vendors stock it. Just Google Affiliation Rusky. I think last time I bought it from Vape King.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Just before the canabils are on me about a fine and all thise types of stupidities.
> 
> It arrived.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the Flave @antonherbst 
My fingers twitched when i saw akhalz post that, but i had to go out and i assume i missed it
Let us know how it vapes for you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion (12/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Just before the canabils are on me about a fine and all thise types of stupidities.
> 
> It arrived.
> 
> ...



Congrats my brother, it’s been a long time coming, wish you many, many happy Vapes and waiting to hear how she Vapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (13/3/18)

Courier Guy right on time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

Amir said:


> Courier Guy right on time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey hey how did you score a mirage

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (13/3/18)

Amir said:


> Courier Guy right on time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wish there was a Rating button that says "Screw you man, Dont you have enough Super awesome gear already?!?"


OR a Add to "Archenemy List" Button? I think I should go make a post in the Forum suggestions topic...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Moey_Ismail (13/3/18)

Any vape mail is good but vape mail from @Rob Fisher is always great

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (13/3/18)

Dietz said:


> Wish there was a Rating button that says "Screw you man, Dont you have enough Super awesome gear already?!?"
> 
> 
> OR a Add to "Archenemy List" Button? I think I should go make a post in the Forum suggestions topic...



This is what I get from my first white vaping friend?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Amir (13/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> hey hey how did you score a mirage



I have no idea... One minute I was praising the Phantom next minute I got a tracking number for the Mirage... I thought it was all a dream when I woke up this morning but lo and behold... i got to the office and there she was in all her glory

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

Amir said:


> I have no idea... One minute I was praising the Phantom next minute I got a tracking number for the Mirage... I thought it was all a dream when I woke up this morning but lo and behold... i got to the office and there she was in all her glory


nice one buddy
njoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (13/3/18)

Now to sort through all this stuff...

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

TheV said:


> Now to sort through all this stuff...


haha
I assume its for our Nigerian friend @RenaldoRheeder 
you better charge a warehousing fee

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (13/3/18)

TheV said:


> Now to sort through all this stuff...


Shew what a haul

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

TheV said:


> Now to sort through all this stuff...


Wow!!! No half-measures there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (13/3/18)

Some early morning vape mail:

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (13/3/18)

Epic vape mail from @smilelykumeenit 
5 sets of 28/36 Aliens
Thanks !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheV (13/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> haha
> I assume its for our Nigerian friend @RenaldoRheeder
> you better charge a warehousing fee


It is the 3FV group buy actually... and can you believe it, the Nigerian was not even involved!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

TheV said:


> It is the 3FV group buy actually... and can you believe it, the Nigerian was not even involved!


cannot be 
he must feel so left out

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

I love it when they arrive in batches.

#1 A awesome gift from @Rob Fisher packed with a extra surprise. Now to coil and wick this baby 





#2 Juicy Joes - Ceramic tweezer to fine tune the coils and some batteries since the Captain will need them when she arrives.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Cobrali (13/3/18)

Just received a package from @Philip Dunkley and i was thinking..did he send the wrong item? But after opening it i found it was the correct item! Haku Phenom! Now i get to use all my other haku caps!








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> cannot be
> he must feel so left out



Hahaha  There are more interesting stuff inbound. And don't worry - I am looking after @TheV. BTW @TheV - your request was honored this morning - will let you know when it is inbound 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hahaha  There are more interesting stuff inbound. And don't worry - I am looking after @TheV. BTW @TheV - your request was honored this morning - will let you know when it is inbound
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


nice one
I will definitely be inspecting the stash next month

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/18)

TheV said:


> Now to sort through all this stuff...



Damn! That is one rather large HAUL!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (13/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hahaha  There are more interesting stuff inbound. And don't worry - I am looking after @TheV. BTW @TheV - your request was honored this morning - will let you know when it is inbound
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thank you sir! You are too kind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

ok some interesting goodies today
all courtesy of @Rob Fisher @UzziTherion @anthony001 @akhalz 
pleasure doing business with every one of you  absolutely excellent service @Moey_Ismail I c a match coming up

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## RynoP (13/3/18)

loving the sx mini. thinking it will be the next mod I buy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UzziTherion (13/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> ok some interesting goodies today
> all courtesy of @Rob Fisher @UzziTherion @anthony001 @akhalz
> pleasure doing business with every one of you  absolutely excellent service @Moey_Ismail I c a match coming up
> 
> View attachment 125655



Absolute pleasure my brother, glad to see you got all your gear safe and sound, enjoy it my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (13/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> ok some interesting goodies today
> all courtesy of @Rob Fisher @UzziTherion @anthony001 @akhalz
> pleasure doing business with every one of you  absolutely excellent service @Moey_Ismail I c a match coming up
> 
> View attachment 125655


Is that JSPLAYN on that bubble wrap parcel  ... ha ha.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Is that JSPLAYN on that bubble wrap parcel  ... ha ha..
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


damn right .... only one sleep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (13/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> ok some interesting goodies today
> all courtesy of @Rob Fisher @UzziTherion @anthony001 @akhalz
> pleasure doing business with every one of you  absolutely excellent service @Moey_Ismail I c a match coming up
> 
> View attachment 125655



That is just epic. Would like to know how the hussar performs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> That is just epic. Would like to know how the hussar performs.


will let you know buddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (13/3/18)

Vape mail baby!!!! Aaaaaaaah yeah @Rob Fisher you legend! This tank is epic! Sjoeh so so happy with this buy

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## shaun2707 (13/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> damn right .... only one sleep



Going to be a good day at the Headquarters tomorrow....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/18)

So my long wait is over, after having been offered some Rodeo to try by @Greyz he surprised me today with not only that but also a bottle of Obsidian, 3 month steep, to enjoy as well. You are an example for all of us to look up to, especially with regards to sharing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos (13/3/18)

Thanks @Clouds4Days. Thanks for the sample...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (13/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> So my long wait is over, after having been offered some Rodeo to try by @Greyz he surprised me today with not only that but also a bottle of Obsidian, 3 month steep, to enjoy as well. You are an example for all of us to look up to, especially with regards to sharing.
> View attachment 125815



Enjoy it @Room Fogger !

Kudos to you @Greyz !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (13/3/18)

Found another coffee for https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/3/18)

Christos said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days. Thanks for the sample...
> View attachment 125830



Enjoy my bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (13/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Enjoy my bud


Already am

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

Christos said:


> Already am
> View attachment 125839


Psyclone for the win

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/3/18)

Some vapety vape vape Mail .... thanks so much @BioHAZarD for the desce bag, and yes another hadaly and the to the Oom legend @Rob Fisher for the dvarw rta.. can't wait to get this sucker running... thanks so much guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Some vapety vape vape Mail .... thanks so much @BioHAZarD for the desce bag, and yes another hadaly and the to the Oom legend @Rob Fisher for the dvarw rta.. can't wait to get this sucker running... thanks so much guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a pleasure buddy

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Finally my BWDV box arrived. I am looking forward to testing some of these. A specially glad about the Ooey Gooey. Heard a lot about them.
Thank you @RivasCB !

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dooky (14/3/18)

Let’s see what the fuss is all about

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 14


----------



## shaun2707 (14/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Some vapety vape vape Mail .... thanks so much @BioHAZarD for the desce bag, and yes another hadaly and the to the Oom legend @Rob Fisher for the dvarw rta.. can't wait to get this sucker running... thanks so much guys



Enjoy bru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/3/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Enjoy bru


Thanks bro

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (14/3/18)

Just a huge thank you to @smilelykumeenit again for amazing service and short notice/advice. Your coils are truely amazing. I like the new packaging.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (14/3/18)

Great juice, new cap i can use and some goodies to review.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

And the Mini has a proper home

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (15/3/18)

COURIER GUY FTW.. excellent service guaranteed 

Thanks @Christos.. she is a beaut ..














sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos (15/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> COURIER GUY FTW.. excellent service guaranteed
> 
> Thanks @Christos.. she is a beaut ..
> 
> ...


Awesome! 
Now for the TCG to come to my house this morning....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (15/3/18)

Christos said:


> Awesome!
> Now for the TCG to come to my house this morning....


Ooh can't wait to see what it is

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/18)

Juice Mail Baby! Thanks @VapeSnow!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (15/3/18)

The godfather of vaping strikes again!
Thank you @Rob Fisher.

Epicness in a white bag

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (15/3/18)

JUICE MAIL 

I couldn't resist this! Why an empty bottle and a plain brown bottle? A note on the invoice informed me that they had decanted the juice because it often leaks (from the glass bottles), but they'd included an empty bottle anyway. How thoughtful is that! Thank you, @Vapers Corner! 

P.S. The tape around the bottle is mine - I put my own label on the other side, so please don't think that Vapers Corner sends juice that's all taped up lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi (15/3/18)

thanks @BioHAZarD for the little delivery... hats off sir. nice smooth deal...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (15/3/18)

Back in the country for a short while and picked these up from Vape Cartel in Plumstead yesterday. Looking forward to trying some local juices for a change. Thanks gents





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

Snape of Vape said:


> Back in the country for a short while and picked these up from Vape Cartel in Plumstead yesterday. Looking forward to trying some local juices for a change. Thanks gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really enjoy F##ckboi! Catches my throat a little, but wow the litchi and mango come through so nicely!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (15/3/18)

Huge shout out to @BumbleBee for getting these coils to me so quickly despite me messing up with how I paid! This mans service and help is always absolutely brilliant! Nothing short of excellence! 

May your business thrive and grow from strength to strength bud!

@Nadim_Paruk they have arrived!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Max (15/3/18)

And And And @ShaneW - a Total 
Wohooooooo 

Check this out - and you talk about packing - “The Bobas” arrived in its own Custom Cut to Size Bubble Bed - Between the sheets and under its own Cut to Size Duvet - Absolutely Brilliant - and in its own Container - Frikken Charming

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Snape of Vape said:


> Back in the country for a short while and picked these up from Vape Cartel in Plumstead yesterday. Looking forward to trying some local juices for a change. Thanks gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back @Snape of Vape 
Hope you have a nice stay!
Thanks for popping in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/3/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126040
> View attachment 126041
> 
> Huge shout out to @BumbleBee for getting these coils to me so quickly despite me messing up with how I paid! This mans service and help is always absolutely brilliant! Nothing short of excellence!
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (16/3/18)

@RenaldoRheeder, thank you very much for special order Red Pill (50|50 0mg). As soon as I've emptied out the BB I'm gonna give this a bash! You are a legened!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/3/18)

TheV said:


> @RenaldoRheeder, thank you very much for special order Red Pill (50|50 0mg). As soon as I've emptied out the BB I'm gonna give this a bash! You are a legened!



Red Pill is the word - spread the word brother.  Pleasure 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/3/18)

Been a while since I got to post in this thread 




Thanks @ShaneW you rock dude! This stuff is even better now than I remembered

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (16/3/18)

I cannot believe such a small little box was R3000 duties and taxes.


Some goodies from ReosMods. 
A P67 which I won, thanks again @Eric Parlin and the rest was a group buy.



My P67


I was out on site with my son when I unpacked the box and he got a bit creative with some other pics.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## antonherbst (16/3/18)

GregF said:


> I cannot believe such a small little box was R3000 duties and taxes.
> View attachment 126177
> 
> Some goodies from ReosMods.
> ...



Awesome to see the goods. Wow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/3/18)

GregF said:


> I cannot believe such a small little box was R3000 duties and taxes.
> View attachment 126177
> 
> Some goodies from ReosMods.
> ...



I spot some of my stuff 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Been a while since I got to post in this thread
> 
> View attachment 126163
> 
> ...



Enjoy it @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/18)

GregF said:


> I cannot believe such a small little box was R3000 duties and taxes.
> View attachment 126177
> 
> Some goodies from ReosMods.
> ...




Oh wow @GregF, that is just awesome!
Wishing you well with the new P67!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/3/18)

Silver said:


> Enjoy it @BumbleBee !


Oh I am

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (16/3/18)

GregF said:


> I cannot believe such a small little box was R3000 duties and taxes.
> View attachment 126177
> 
> Some goodies from ReosMods.
> ...


@GregF, you are really a hero allowing us to piggyback on your good fortune with the Reo win like this. Not only this but also delaying taking receipt of your own stuff to assist the rest of us.

@Eric Parlin, owe you a word of thanks as well for allowing this and the speedy service!

Thank you very much gentlemen, it is highly appreciated.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/18)

GregF said:


> I cannot believe such a small little box was R3000 duties and taxes.
> View attachment 126177
> 
> Some goodies from ReosMods.
> ...


Congrats on the P67 @GregF. Enjoy! And thank you so much for all the trouble with the with the Group Buy - so much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (16/3/18)

Pico courtesy of @TheV. Rose V3 courtesy of @Tai. What a great tobacco vape from the Rose. Thank you guys.
BTW, ceramic wick works exceptionally well in the Rose @Genosmate.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (16/3/18)

Andre said:


> Pico courtesy of @TheV. Rose V3 courtesy of @Tai. What a great tobacco vape from the Rose. Thank you guys.
> BTW, ceramic wick works exceptionally well in the Rose @Genosmate.


Great looking combo @Andre! Many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (16/3/18)

And from The @BumbleBee himself - and the little extra mile Stephen goes for his Customers - A Lemon A Milk Tart An Extra Battery cover - Thank You so much and My Sincerest Appreciation




1 x Stainless Steel Dead Rabbit SQ
• It was Green - A Marble Green 
1 x Stainless Steel Zeus RTA - Backup
1 x Goon Toffee Drip Tip - Brilliant
1 x Goon Sapphire Drip Tip - Best
1 x Sapphire NRG Drip Tip - Amazing
5 x 18650 Battery Covers - Cool
6 x 18650 Battery Minion Wraps - Fun
2 x Stainless Steel Conical 510 D/Tips
1 x Samsung Pink Battery - Stock
3 x Kiwichi eLiquid 0mg - Stock
1 x Signature Milk Tart eLiquid 0mg
1 x Cola eLiquid 0mg - Awesome
1 x Lemon eLiquid 0mg - Can’t wait
1 x Pink eLiquid 0mg - Pink Sweets
1 x 5 Pack Kangertech SSOCC 0.5Ohm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Tai (16/3/18)

Andre said:


> Pico courtesy of @TheV. Rose V3 courtesy of @Tai. What a great tobacco vape from the Rose. Thank you guys.
> BTW, ceramic wick works exceptionally well in the Rose @Genosmate.


What a beaut, glad you are happy @Andre. Glad the Rose found a good home. Still an epic rta

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/3/18)

Andre said:


> Pico courtesy of @TheV. Rose V3 courtesy of @Tai. What a great tobacco vape from the Rose. Thank you guys.
> BTW, ceramic wick works exceptionally well in the Rose @Genosmate.


Aaah you the lucky person @Andre ... congrats

Was eyeing this beaut out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/3/18)

Quick pick-up mail earlier this evening from @The eCigStore ... Excellent customer service 

Nasty Juice - Cush Man (3mg)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Collection mail

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Collection mail
> 
> View attachment 126230



Oh wow bud.... You got some of foggs one shots...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh wow bud.... You got some of foggs one shots...


I got ALL the one shots. Grabbed the kit with everything.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I got ALL the one shots. Grabbed the kit with everything.



Please let us know what each ones recommend % is bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Please let us know what each ones recommend % is bud.


I think they all say between 15%-20% but I could be wrong. 

I’ll check when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Please let us know what each ones recommend % is bud.


On the website it says 15-20% mix

I’m gonna go in the middle and do 17.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> On the website it says 15-20% mix
> 
> I’m gonna go in the middle and do 17.5%


At 17.5% I’ll get 115ml from each one shot. Not bad at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (17/3/18)

Now to whip up the batches wait 2 weeks steeping....then vape buffet party at your place

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Ugi said:


> Now to whip up the batches wait 2 weeks steeping....then vape buffet party at your place


Sounds like a plan!!

Gonna get mixing just now!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Ugi said:


> Now to whip up the batches wait 2 weeks steeping....then vape buffet party at your place

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (17/3/18)

Late night mod pickup from @akhalz. This mod is tiny! Exactly what I wanted.
@akhalz thank you for the tips. They are very comfortable on the lips and feel premium on the lips. Will give feedback as I give them some use.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali (17/3/18)

Christos said:


> Late night mod pickup from @akhalz. This mod is tiny! Exactly what I wanted.
> @akhalz thank you for the tips. They are very comfortable on the lips and feel premium on the lips. Will give feedback as I give them some use.
> View attachment 126262
> View attachment 126263
> ...


Ooh! Nice Christos! Compare them to your normal tips and then you will notice better flavour with these tips!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (17/3/18)

Christos said:


> Late night mod pickup from @akhalz. This mod is tiny! Exactly what I wanted.
> @akhalz thank you for the tips. They are very comfortable on the lips and feel premium on the lips. Will give feedback as I give them some use.
> View attachment 126262
> View attachment 126263
> ...



Oh wow that is tiny, enjoy man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (17/3/18)

RayDeny said:


> Oh wow that is tiny, enjoy man.


Indeed it is. I was drawn to it because of its size and it's simplicity.

Not a tube mech fan as this is my first mech tube but I'm impressed with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (17/3/18)

Christos said:


> Indeed it is. I was drawn to it because of its size and it's simplicity.
> 
> Not a tube mech fan as this is my first mech tube but I'm impressed with it.



The tube with the NarBa will quickly become a daily as that looks like such a pocket friendly setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (17/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> They gave me 8mg 50/50! Hits like a MULE! A few puffs and I had to sit down!


I think it really hit you uncle,the package says 18mg on the mango package

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (17/3/18)

RayDeny said:


> The tube with the NarBa will quickly become a daily as that looks like such a pocket friendly setup.


Already has...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Crafted Coils (18/3/18)

Christos said:


> Already has...
> View attachment 126268



I just think the button placement will get annoying after a while lol, but you have the novelty of using a tube mech for the first time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/3/18)

akhalz said:


> I just think the button placement will get annoying after a while lol, but you have the novelty of using a tube mech for the first time.


My only negative is the way the mod fires but so far I've got the fist hold gesture with fire going and I'm doing ok!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (18/3/18)

Christos said:


> My only negative is the way the mod fires but so far I've got the fist hold gesture with fire going and I'm doing ok!



I find firing my tubes is most comfortable holding the tube with my index finger and thumb while firing the mod with the knuckle of my little finger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (18/3/18)

some Sunday vape pick up thanks @JsPLAYn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> some Sunday vape pick up thanks @JsPLAYn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy @gman211991!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> some Sunday vape pick up thanks @JsPLAYn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No probs bro.. trust u will enjoy it.. I just can't help myself lol.. can't have 3 1 for u and 2 for me

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/3/18)

Big shout out to @Nicholas Jones @Halfdaft Customs And @TheV

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (18/3/18)

COLLECT MAIL from Kzor, who called me "Mrs Coffee" when I arrived!  It was great meeting you today, @KZOR! 

Kzor has run out of labels, so I made my own. "Boeretroos" is, of course, a coffee juice!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (18/3/18)

Hooked said:


> COLLECT MAIL from Kzor, who called me "Mrs Coffee" when I arrived!  It was great meeting you today, @KZOR!
> 
> Kzor has run out of labels, so I made my own. "Boeretroos" is, of course, a coffee juice!
> 
> View attachment 126322


You are henceforth knows as Mrs coffee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (18/3/18)

Hooked said:


> It was great meeting you today


Also very nice meeting the biggest coffee vape critic in the good ol' RS of A.
Hope my coffee is vapeable as that profile is out of my comfort zone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! I heard Ice Moster Melon Colada was worth a try so here goes... And these fancy Bubble Wrap coils as well... and then some 20700 Sanyo's for the Mirages!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Vape_r (19/3/18)

Very very special mod  a Kudzu Minx DNA40

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 17


----------



## Steyn777 (19/3/18)

Happiness is blck

Thought scale would be bigger though....lol

And instead of ordering Inw Custard 10ml I ordered 30ml Cap and another 10ml Cap. Want to kick myself solidly in the behind.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (19/3/18)

Was really happy with my DB so decided to buy the big brother, so solid and perfect for my in house vaping! Squid industries for the win

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/3/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126394
> View attachment 126395
> View attachment 126396
> View attachment 126397
> ...


Was this the mod you told me about on Saturday?

Looks good brother.. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

Vape_r said:


> Very very special mod  a Kudzu Minx DNA40
> View attachment 126391


Wow!!! Those colours are totally psychedelic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (19/3/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Was this the mod you told me about on Saturday?
> 
> Looks good brother.. Enjoy!


Yeah same one! Thanks man, it’s a dual 20700 regulated 200 watt mod, a hefty fella but just right for what I wanted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (19/3/18)

Jengz said:


> Yeah same one! Thanks man, it’s a dual 20700 regulated 200 watt mod, a hefty fella but just right for what I wanted


Sjo dude that is boss! Enjoy the vape man

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/18)

Augvape Mail Baby! What a cool looking mod!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Braki (20/3/18)

Let the mixing begin

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV (20/3/18)

Bubble glass came in for the Skyline. Thanks @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/3/18)

Tarnish brown billet box with ultem panels. . Thanks @Caramia this is a really looker








sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/18)

Haven't been in this space for a while, but looking forward to a mixing session, hopefully tomorrow but definately this weekend.



Thanks to BLCK Vapour for the speedy dispatch.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Caramia (20/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Tarnish brown billet box with ultem panels. . Thanks @Caramia this is a really looker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a pleasure @JsPLAYn, sorry about the damn courier, but they profusely apologised (I am not using them again in any case).
As it is a personalised setup, and quite dear to me, I hope it brings you luck and many happy vapes (it (she?) now just needs a decent Ultem driptip)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Captain Chaos (20/3/18)

I went head-first into a freaking deep rabbit hole today.

Picked up an Avocado at my local vape dungeon. Climbed even deeper into the hole and picked up some juices as well. First time on the Pill for me. Awesome! 

Picked up some SNLV 18 ICE as well. Awesome!
Last but not least, my all time favourite , SNLV 18.

PS :This Avo kicks ass!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/3/18)

Caramia said:


> It is a pleasure @JsPLAYn, sorry about the damn courier, but they profusely apologised (I am not using them again in any case).
> As it is a personalised setup, and quite dear to me, I hope it brings you luck and many happy vapes (it (she?) now just needs a decent Ultem driptip)


Ha ha.. she will be looked after very well and definitely enjoyed with her see thru goodies.. oh and the ultim tip has happened already 





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven't been in this space for a while, but looking forward to a mixing session, hopefully tomorrow but definately this weekend.
> View attachment 126514
> 
> 
> Thanks to BLCK Vapour for the speedy dispatch.


Let me know about the easy as pie please!!!

Mine arrives Thursday, maybe Friday only...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Let me know about the easy as pie please!!!
> 
> Mine arrives Thursday, maybe Friday only...


Wil definately do if I do get to mix tomorrow, cannot wait to get back into the diy vibe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

Vape_r said:


> Very very special mod  a Kudzu Minx DNA40
> View attachment 126391



WOW! Stunning colours!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

TheV said:


> Bubble glass came in for the Skyline. Thanks @BumbleBee!



@TheV Wow! You sure know how to take pics!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (21/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Augvape Mail Baby! What a cool looking mod!
> View attachment 126406
> View attachment 126407
> View attachment 126408
> View attachment 126409


Does that mod have a dipstick? 
You know, how do you check the battery quantity?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/3/18)

.... What else

@thecoilcompanyza @RiaanRed





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (21/3/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> .... What else
> 
> @thecoilcompanyza @riaanred
> 
> ...


Shaweet!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/3/18)

i have vape mail dam this feels so good

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (22/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i have vape mail dam this feels so good
> View attachment 126677


Where’s mine!!!!! Post the whole buy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i have vape mail dam this feels so good
> View attachment 126677


Love those engines!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Jengz said:


> Where’s mine!!!!! Post the whole buy


Yes I agree. Mine is in there as well !!


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/3/18)

Jengz said:


> Where’s mine!!!!! Post the whole buy


here you go

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (22/3/18)

the first of 2 today, well this one was a pick up, to try out Choffee amongst others @Paul33 

(will post the other one later since it's so special)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

vicTor said:


> the first of 2 today, well this one was a pick up, to try out Choffee amongst others @Paul33
> 
> (will post the other one later since it's so special)
> 
> View attachment 126685


I see watermelon, I think I can guess what the other one is

Enjoy the choffee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

vicTor said:


> the first of 2 today, well this one was a pick up, to try out Choffee amongst others @Paul33
> 
> (will post the other one later since it's so special)
> 
> View attachment 126685


I’ll put a pic up when I venture home later but my huge restock arrived today. 

Easy as pie by @method1 smells SOOOOO good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

vicTor said:


> the first of 2 today, well this one was a pick up, to try out Choffee amongst others @Paul33
> 
> (will post the other one later since it's so special)
> 
> View attachment 126685


O you will not be disappointed in the Choffee. I'm on my second bottle in a week. Yes it needs to steep, but not with me

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> here you go
> View attachment 126681
> View attachment 126682
> View attachment 126683



If i am not mistaken the jhb GB was alot more? Is it cause the capetonians does not have water?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> If i am not mistaken the jhb GB was alot more? Is it cause the capetonians does not have water?


We were more and then some with drew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/3/18)

Braki said:


> We were more and then some with drew



Oh okay. It happens. Still a good haul that vapers. 

Now the vape meet must be captured with photos or it didnt happen neh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/3/18)

Braki said:


> O you will not be disappointed in the Choffee. I'm on my second bottle in a week. Yes it needs to steep, but not with me



@Braki - is this the recipe you are referring to:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1884263/Choffee




Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/18)

I have tested plenty of POD systems and most of them really suck noogies! The original Breeze also sucked... then I tested @BigGuy's one at Sir Vape today so I had to grab one...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/18)

Too late for courier today... 

Dvarw Group Buy #3 arrived safe and sound and are all packed for shipment tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (22/3/18)

@Vape Republic ....... fantastic bundle you have bestowed upon me.
Cannot wait to get started vaping these goodies and giving you my opinion.
Love the T-shirt and sticker.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/3/18)

Braki said:


> O you will not be disappointed in the Choffee. I'm on my second bottle in a week. Yes it needs to steep, but not with me


Steeping is for weenies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Braki - is this the recipe you are referring to:
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1884263/Choffee
> 
> ...


Jip. Thats the one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (22/3/18)

second vape mail from today and only actually putting up a post about it because of the person which I purchased from. To say thank you, you are a very kind and generous person !

the shout out goes to this awesome lady @Caramia !

geeez, I purchase a mod from her, she sends me the mod, an rta, a sleeve and some juice !

she even put in a build with wick and all in the rta ! 

I'm blown away

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (22/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ll put a pic up when I venture home later but my huge restock arrived today.
> 
> Easy as pie by @method1 smells SOOOOO good



yes yes, you go large !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (22/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I see watermelon, I think I can guess what the other one is
> 
> Enjoy the choffee



it's icee something or other, will post it the appropriate thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

vicTor said:


> second vape mail from today and only actually putting up a post about it because of the person which I purchased from. To say thank you, you are a very kind and generous person !
> 
> the shout out goes to this awesome lady @Caramia !
> 
> ...


Enjoy the Minikin, such an awesome mod!!

Such a great gesture @Caramia

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

Gonna be a mixing weekend for me and lazy friends who refuse to mix

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (22/3/18)

Competition mail! It is not often I win something so this is a very special package I received today. @Ahmed Kara form Severus Vape Company (https://severusvape.co.za/) ran a competition a few weeks ago and I won this great little travel charger. A bit larger than a standard dual bat mod and USB powered it is the ideal companion for out and about for longer than one day.

Thanks very much @Ahmed Kara, I'm really chuffed with this prize!





Best Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Caramia (22/3/18)

vicTor said:


> second vape mail from today and only actually putting up a post about it because of the person which I purchased from. To say thank you, you are a very kind and generous person !
> 
> the shout out goes to this awesome lady @Caramia !
> 
> ...


It was such a pleasure doing business with you @vicTor, and I am just happy you like your purchase - many happy vapes with your new setup, it is a winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (22/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Competition mail! It is not often I win something so this is a very special package I received today. @Ahmed Kara form Severus Vape Company (https://severusvape.co.za/) ran a competition a few weeks ago and I won this great little travel charger. A bit larger than a standard dual bat mod and USB powered it is the ideal companion for out and about for longer than one day.
> 
> Thanks very much @Ahmed Kara, I'm really chuffed with this prize!
> 
> ...


That looks like a great little device. 
Congrats mate. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/18)

Vape_r said:


> Very very special mod  a Kudzu Minx DNA40
> View attachment 126391



That looks stunning @Vape_r 
So colourful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/18)

vicTor said:


> second vape mail from today and only actually putting up a post about it because of the person which I purchased from. To say thank you, you are a very kind and generous person !
> 
> the shout out goes to this awesome lady @Caramia !
> 
> ...



Lovely post @vicTor - enjoy it!

Kudos to you @Caramia

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/18)

vicTor said:


> second vape mail from today and only actually putting up a post about it because of the person which I purchased from. To say thank you, you are a very kind and generous person !
> 
> the shout out goes to this awesome lady @Caramia !
> 
> ...


Great vapemail meneer, and kudos to @Caramia , your going to be spoiled by the OBS, it's a great tank. Is that the engine dual, or the Nano single coil?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Caramia (22/3/18)

Silver said:


> Lovely post @vicTor - enjoy it!
> 
> Kudos to you @Caramia


Thank you @Silver, I just wanted to help @vicTor have a nice colour-coded setup, those go so well together

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (22/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Great vapemail meneer, and kudos to @Caramia , your going to be spoiled by the OBS, it's a great tank. Is that the engine dual, or the Nano single coil?



hi @Room Fogger it is the dual, my first dual rta in fact !

will be needing some tips from you please

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (23/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Competition mail! It is not often I win something so this is a very special package I received today. @Ahmed Kara form Severus Vape Company (https://severusvape.co.za/) ran a competition a few weeks ago and I won this great little travel charger. A bit larger than a standard dual bat mod and USB powered it is the ideal companion for out and about for longer than one day.
> 
> Thanks very much @Ahmed Kara, I'm really chuffed with this prize!
> 
> ...


Im glad you like it brother, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moosa86 (23/3/18)

Vape WIN Mail!!! Thanks to @Moose Juice for the awesome prize.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft (23/3/18)

The Milkshake Eliquid Secret Menu juice line are probably some of the best juices I've tested so far! Great for this cold weather! 
Fully stocked up for this weekend

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (23/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Room Fogger it is the dual, my first dual rta in fact !
> 
> will be needing some tips from you please


No problem, I have the Nano's but they work the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (23/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Room Fogger it is the dual, my first dual rta in fact !
> 
> will be needing some tips from you please


The Engine dual was my first RTA and still my favorite by a country mile. It's my only tank that has NEVER come out of rotation and funny enough it also sits proudly on my minikin 2.
You will love it, it's a winner of note! And a tip of the hat to @Caramia for sending you such awesome goodies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ayoob (23/3/18)

Vape mail at its best.
Bunch of goodies received which I didn’t expect at all. 
To only cover for shipping cost. 

Wow, what an awesome champ of a guy @antonherbst, Thank you for my lucky packet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (23/3/18)

Ayoob said:


> View attachment 126769
> 
> 
> Vape mail at its best.
> ...


Glad i could make your day and glad i could help.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raindance (23/3/18)

Most epic Vapemail to date. The result of a group buy arranged by @GregF which he posted on earlier. A full size Reo Grand LP, (And spars to last a lifetime) brand new from Reosmods in the USA.





Sorted. Broke but very happy.

Regards

P.S. @RayDeny - I put your stuff in a safe place in my vape cupboard.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## GregF (23/3/18)

Glad you got it today @Raindance. So their shipping estimate was way off thankfully.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (23/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Most epic Vapemail to date. The result of a group buy arranged by @GregF which he posted on earlier. A full size Reo Grand LP, (And spars to last a lifetime) brand new from Reosmods in the USA.
> View attachment 126791
> View attachment 126792
> View attachment 126793
> ...


And the mod will last a lifetime too. Congrats and enjoy. Nothing beats a raw tumbled Reo imho.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (23/3/18)

GregF said:


> Glad you got it today @Raindance. So their shipping estimate was way off thankfully.


Yip, was quite a roller coaster today. Was glad the delivery was delayed and not lost but disappointed with he forecast of receiving it next week only. Then an email stating that it's out on delivery from Internet Express and then an SMS from home informing me it arrived.
Greg, I owe you one for all your trouble.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moomba (23/3/18)

Hi all, 

Here is what the awesome vape mail delivery guy dropped off today from 3fvape.

1x wasp nano rda
1x Gas Mods G.R.1 rda plus lots of extras

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Competition mail! It is not often I win something so this is a very special package I received today. @Ahmed Kara form Severus Vape Company (https://severusvape.co.za/) ran a competition a few weeks ago and I won this great little travel charger. A bit larger than a standard dual bat mod and USB powered it is the ideal companion for out and about for longer than one day.
> 
> Thanks very much @Ahmed Kara, I'm really chuffed with this prize!
> 
> ...



Congrats @Raindance!  What a super prize to win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

Moosa86 said:


> Vape WIN Mail!!! Thanks to @Moose Juice for the awesome prize.
> View attachment 126727



Oh WOW! An awesome prize indeed - Congratulations @Moosa86!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tested plenty of POD systems and most of them really suck noogies! The original Breeze also sucked... then I tested @BigGuy's one at Sir Vape today so I had to grab one...
> View attachment 126699



@Rob Fisher I've read the specs on the Sir Vape website and although it's called a POD system, it has a tank, not pods. I understood a pod system to be like the Aspire Gusto Mini (which I have and love - but I don't love the pod prices!) https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-gusto-mini-nic-salts-mod

So is yours a pod system or not? Do you put juice in the tank just as one would with any other device?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher I've read the specs on the Sir Vape website and although it's called a POD system, it has a tank, not pods. I understood a pod system to be like the Aspire Gusto Mini (which I have and love - but I don't love the pod prices!) https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-gusto-mini-nic-salts-mod
> 
> So is yours a pod system or not? Do you put juice in the tank just as one would with any other device?



Yip, it's not strictly a POD system... I filled it with red pill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (23/3/18)

Massive shoutout to a top mate for my favourite 9mg MTL juices @Sickboy77 i was left on holiday when I was running love and I came home to b sorted!!!!! Love u brother and the best MTL flavors!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/3/18)

Scouse45 said:


> Massive shoutout to a top mate for my favourite 9mg MTL juices @Sickboy77 i was left on holiday when I was running love and I came home to b sorted!!!!! Love u brother and the best MTL flavors!!!
> View attachment 126815


Anytime brother, hope the 9mg does the job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (23/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Most epic Vapemail to date. The result of a group buy arranged by @GregF which he posted on earlier. A full size Reo Grand LP, (And spars to last a lifetime) brand new from Reosmods in the USA.
> View attachment 126791
> View attachment 126792
> View attachment 126793
> ...



That is quite the stockpile you have there, those Reo’s look awesome. Will give you a shout end of next week and come make a turn.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (23/3/18)

got some awesome goodies today to go with my pro mech 2.The wifey is gonna love her aluminium mod too. 
Gotta love vgod

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos (24/3/18)

This is why I love Vape cartel.....
Thanks @KieranD. Some great specials today.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SEAN P (24/3/18)

Christos said:


> This is why I love Vape cartel.....
> Thanks @KieranD. Some great specials today.
> View attachment 126870


I see i got you hooked on mad man @Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/3/18)

SEAN P said:


> I see i got you hooked on mad man @Christos


Yes you did! Thank you. One of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/3/18)

Happy Birthday Vape Cartel!
@KieranD @SEAN P

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Most epic Vapemail to date. The result of a group buy arranged by @GregF which he posted on earlier. A full size Reo Grand LP, (And spars to last a lifetime) brand new from Reosmods in the USA.
> View attachment 126791
> View attachment 126792
> View attachment 126793
> ...



Oh wow, @Raindance 
That is great!
Wishing you all the best with the new Reo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/3/18)

Christos said:


> This is why I love Vape cartel.....
> Thanks @KieranD. Some great specials today.
> View attachment 126870



The only flavor in that line up that isn’t in my daily rotation is the kustard... I haven’t tried that one yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 126874
> Happy Birthday Vape Cartel!
> @KieranD @SEAN P



Awesome @Pixstar !
Great juices
Lovely to see the chicks on the side!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/3/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Pixstar !
> Great juices
> Lovely to see the chicks on the side!


Yeah @Silver 2 side chicks is always better than one

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah @Silver 2 side chicks is always better than one



You are right
I am down to one, sadly 
Need to replenish

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/3/18)

Silver said:


> You are right
> I am down to one, sadly
> Need to replenish


They’re on sale currently. R190 for a side chick aint bad at all, just add your extra ice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/3/18)

Thanks and happy birthday @Vape Cartel!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Christian (26/3/18)

Yeah my first Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/18)

Vaporesso Vape Mail Baby! 

Three new Vaporesso products sent for review! The Nexus, Cascade One and Cascade One Plus!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## HapticSimian (26/3/18)

Hurry up, dammit! 





Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> Hurry up, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His legs aren't even moving! He will take forever to get to you like that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## HapticSimian (26/3/18)

Stosta said:


> His legs aren't even moving! He will take forever to get to you like that!


I don't particularly like the notion of any guy "handling my package" either... :/

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cornelius (26/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaporesso Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Three new Vaporesso products sent for review! The Nexus, Cascade One and Cascade One Plus!
> View attachment 127033
> View attachment 127034



Played with one of those Cascades the other day and I was very impressed. If I would compare it to the other pen devices like the Ijust S, I would rate it a real winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Braki (26/3/18)

They usually deliver at 9:45. But it seems there is a bit more deliveries today. I know the one guy on the route got fired because he stole a customers phone.  Now the driver is alone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil (26/3/18)

Apparently TCG loves me today, this arrived 15 mins ago.

Awwwww yeah, vape mail baby!!!




And a cheeky peek at where it's going to live:




Now this day needs to end so I can go home and have my mind blown! Thank again to @Rob Fisher for organising, most appreciated good sir!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Anvil said:


> Apparently TCG loves me today, this arrived 15 mins ago.
> 
> Awwwww yeah, vape mail baby!!!
> 
> ...


Looks good @Anvil !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (26/3/18)

Finally arrived

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 14


----------



## daniel craig (26/3/18)

Some Pod system mail  Really excited to try out these since they have refillable pods

Reactions: Like 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Marek_710 (26/3/18)

Saw this on a review channel just recently 

Where did you acquire these bad boys, if i may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HapticSimian (26/3/18)

Now we are so happy, we do the dance of joy!





Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/3/18)

Berserker MTL Rda... What a beauty!






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## HapticSimian (26/3/18)

Chris du Toit said:


> Berserker MTL Rda... What a beauty!
> 
> ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Reminds me of this I saw the other night...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (27/3/18)

My Dicodes Dani 25 has finally made its way to PNG.

 miss judged the size of this, it’s like a baton, now for the Dvarw and the setup will be complete.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

RayDeny said:


> My Dicodes Dani 25 has finally made its way to PNG.
> 
> miss judged the size of this, it’s like a baton, now for the Dvarw and the setup will be complete.
> 
> ...


Vape device that doubles as a knee-capper? That's a win in my book!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (27/3/18)

RayDeny said:


> My Dicodes Dani 25 has finally made its way to PNG.
> 
> miss judged the size of this, it’s like a baton, now for the Dvarw and the setup will be complete.
> 
> ...


Skeleton key need a loving home yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> Now we are so happy, we do the dance of joy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatcha gonna make?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (27/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Vape device that doubles as a knee-capper? That's a win in my book!


We both know you would just add lube to the mod...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (27/3/18)

Just got to get the hammer and chisel out so I can get the top off one of these bottles

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (27/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> Just got to get the hammer and chisel out so I can get the top off one of these bottles
> View attachment 127146


Ask a 3 year old to open the adult proof lid and you will be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## HapticSimian (27/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Whatcha gonna make?


'scuse me. What DID I make. You think any overly keen prospective DIY'er is going to get their vape mail delivered, and not attack the scale and funnels at the first opportunity? 

Some of your guava & cactus, and choffee. A bit of Goofy's Juice and a little Mother of Dragons' Milk. I'd be much more comfortable calling it, like, Pauline's Guava... but what can you do.

Also, steeping sucks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> Just got to get the hammer and chisel out so I can get the top off one of these bottles
> View attachment 127146


I chipped a tooth trying to get the top of one of these open trying to add some nic!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Genosmate (27/3/18)

Christos said:


> Ask a 3 year old to open the adult proof lid and you will be fine.





Stosta said:


> I chipped a tooth trying to get the top of one of these open trying to add some nic!



Ive made a plan.Just a test to start with but any second now that bottle will see its a**e

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 10


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> Ive made a plan.Just a test to start with but any second now that bottle will see its a**e
> View attachment 127147


Nice bottle opener you have there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

@Christian Congrats on your first Vape Mail and may there be many, many more!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> Hurry up, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@HapticSimian


daniel craig said:


> Some Pod system mail  Really excited to try out these since they have refillable pods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> Just got to get the hammer and chisel out so I can get the top off one of these bottles
> View attachment 127146


@Genosmate Hold the bottle upside down under running, hot water (don't waste the water - let it run into a container). Turn the bottle around and around while it's under the hot water. After that it usually opens quite easily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Genosmate Hold the bottle upside down under running, hot water (don't waste the water - let it run into a container). Turn the bottle around and around while it's under the hot water. After that it usually opens quite easily.



I'll give that a try thanks.The Dobermann idea wasn't successful and he now likes XXX

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Silver (27/3/18)

Lol @Genosmate !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wazarmoto (27/3/18)

Thank you @Rob Fisher! Too early to tell.... But this might give my Petri RTA's a rest

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Billet Box leather sleeves from Ariel Treasury in the USA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful drip tips from Siam Mods in the UK!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Anvil (27/3/18)

28mm of madness just arrived courtesy of @VapeSnow . This forum is bad for my wallet...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Beautiful drip tips from Siam Mods in the UK!
> View attachment 127157
> View attachment 127158
> View attachment 127159
> ...


Number 4 is amazing!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (27/3/18)

hell, not as exciting as some of the stuff posted today, but got to meet the legend himself !

@Room Fogger was great to meet you ! lekker man

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hell, not as exciting as some of the stuff posted today, but got to meet the legend himself !
> 
> @Room Fogger was great to meet you ! lekker man
> 
> View attachment 127178


Nice meeting you as well @vicTor , enjoy the Zeus and mixing the Rodeo, its goooooood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

My turn, @vicTor brought me a prezzie, cannot wait to rewick and try it tonight,hopefully.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My turn, @vicTor brought me a prezzie, cannot wait to rewick and try it tonight,hopefully.
> View attachment 127183


Stuff of legends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hell, not as exciting as some of the stuff posted today, but got to meet the legend himself !
> 
> @Room Fogger was great to meet you ! lekker man
> 
> View attachment 127178


Awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (27/3/18)

I also want vapemail.

Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (27/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My turn, @vicTor brought me a prezzie, cannot wait to rewick and try it tonight,hopefully.
> View attachment 127183



*blush* I must warn you of my mixing skills !!! ...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

vicTor said:


> *blush* I must warn you of my mixing skills !!! ...lol


It can't be worse than mine!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/18)

some nice new items 
Full black Gloom
Solo RDA
VTC5A's

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991 (27/3/18)

Some vape mail extra bb and exocet
Modmaker 510 upgrade for monark
Modmaker 510 silver kit
Modmaker 510 tool

Very happy with the outcome















Special shout out to @ErnstZA and to vapemonarch store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> some nice new items
> Full black Gloom
> Solo RDA
> VTC5A's
> ...


Wow, Enjoy it @BioHAZarD , the Gloom is a wonderful machine. Many happy and flavourfull clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> Some vape mail extra bb and exocet
> Modmaker 510 upgrade for monark
> Modmaker 510 silver kit
> Modmaker 510 tool
> ...



Hi brother if i may ask why did you change the 510?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (27/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother if i may ask why did you change the 510?


My standard 510 had an atty gap and the top was skew. also 510 spring felt bad. and 510 backed out when atty came off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> some nice new items
> Full black Gloom
> Solo RDA
> VTC5A's
> ...


Congrats dude. That full black is awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/3/18)

Some vape pickup from Vape King, Wotofo Serpent Alto rta with the iStick Power Nano, gosh this setup is tiny, card for size reference. And at R400 for the combo there's nothing to lose

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (28/3/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 127293
> View attachment 127295
> 
> 
> View attachment 127294


What is this sorcery ?!?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/3/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 127293
> View attachment 127295
> 
> 
> View attachment 127294


Awaiting your feedback on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (28/3/18)

Finally something in the mail for me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/18)

Very good day for me, vapedy vape mail time!
First is a Skyclone with a drop kit and bubble glass, and some juice with compliments of @TheV , can't wait to try the juice in the Skyclone.



Then some concentrates and one shots arrived from BLCK Vapour @Richio Valley Vapour @Dinxster and Boss Vape.


Included is a one shot of Obsidian, @Greyz really spoiled me with this one, it's going to be a long 3 months of steeping, but going to be worth it.
There is prezzie waiting for me at home from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee , will post a picture later, of a Pico25 to complete my arsenal. Cannot wait to get home and unpack.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## TheV (28/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Very good day for me, vapedy vape mail time!
> First is a Skyclone with a drop kit and bubble glass, and some juice with compliments of @TheV , can't wait to try the juice in the Skyclone.
> View attachment 127321
> 
> ...


Enjoy bud! A nice vape mail day for you indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (28/3/18)

Some juice from Vape Cartel.
I suspect this good juice is going to be a real winner.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/18)

Christos said:


> Some juice from Vape Cartel.
> I suspect this good juice is going to be a real winner.
> View attachment 127347


Looks great, some feedback on it would be appreciated for us fence sitters to maybe sway us to go for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/3/18)

Thank you sirvape for the excellent service as always... Hahaha sorry Ettiene @SirVape for making you pack the big package haha.

Thank you @Throatpunch for the excellent service as always.... Jake and the team makes anything happend and quick. 

Last but definitely not least.... Mr @smilelykumeenit
He made me a full set of all his coils and more... This guy stayed up for me into the late morning hours to make sure my package is send the following day after ordering with him around 9pm at night (sorry buddy). Your really a star and someone that doesnt often get enough credit for your effort and workmanship into your coils. Pictures will show the work and thats not even his most beautiful coils its just what i prefer in a dripper. Thanx for the tooth brush to clean these beautiful coils. 

I can now say im a complete man. Haha

Hand checks will follow.











Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (28/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Looks great, some feedback on it would be appreciated for us fence sitters to maybe sway us to go for it.


So far I'm impressed. Will give it a write up when I'm halfway through a bottle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/3/18)

Christos said:


> So far I'm impressed. Will give it a write up when I'm halfway through a bottle.


So we can expect that on friday?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (28/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> So we can expect that on friday?


Maybe tonight  it's that good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (28/3/18)

Sitting in the office really gatvol of the monotony of my daily grind i decided to do the unthinkable and slip out to Vapecartel in our southern suburbs to get a 22mm nudge and some juice to break my boredom with my diy concoctions. I just had to do something to wddress the new vapegear withdrawal symptoms after blowing last and this months vape budget on a single group buy. Still broke but what can one do? Here is the result.


Not what i expected to buy. First impressions of the Ghoul are very positive.


What a nice vibe and awesome service! @KieranD, best vibe i ever experienced in a B&M, give those guys a Bells!

Regards

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Very good day for me, vapedy vape mail time!
> First is a Skyclone with a drop kit and bubble glass, and some juice with compliments of @TheV , can't wait to try the juice in the Skyclone.
> View attachment 127321
> 
> ...


Enjoy the one shots. From what I can see you got some goodies there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/18)

As promised I said I would post a pic of the Pico tonight when I got home, as ordered from The Vape Guy, but I got a major surprise when I opened the package. Included was a Amit 25 RTA in SS as well.


@BumbleBee , thank you so much, I am going to play with this the long weekend. It was a great surprise, Sir, you are a legend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## BumbleBee (28/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> As promised I said I would post a pic of the Pico tonight when I got home, as ordered from The Vape Guy, but I got a major surprise when I opened the package. Included was a Amit 25 RTA in SS as well.
> View attachment 127367
> 
> @BumbleBee , thank you so much, I am going to play with this the long weekend. It was a great surprise, Sir, you are a legend!


You’re very welcome @Room Fogger, enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (28/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Enjoy the one shots. From what I can see you got some goodies there


Yes meneer, cannot wait for the weekend, locust 1 and 2 are going to have to help, but mixing is going to take place! I feed them so they owe me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> You’re very welcome @Room Fogger, enjoy it


Just love bumblebee for his service and surprises... 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/3/18)

Forgot to post the haul from the Vape Cartel birthday bash this past weekend. Mr Hardwick's Grandslam - authentic Tennis biscuits.
TKO Blue Milk - bubblegum milkshake, 1 of my favorite juices of all time.
Brand Name Pool Side - watermelon, litchi, citrus, kiwi and strawberry punch, 1 of those juices that you know you need once you've tasted it plus it came with a promo bottle of "chill booster".
Lit AF Stalker - my new ADV, watermelon and green apple on ice, it's simply amazing.
Lit AF Side-chick - pear and litchi on ice, another great juice from the Lit AF range that's a staple in my juice rotation.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905 (29/3/18)

Happy days!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (29/3/18)

Before I get a fine for something else than speeding...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (29/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Yes meneer, cannot wait for the weekend, locust 1 and 2 are going to have to help, but mixing is going to take place! I feed them so they owe me


my son is my bottle shaking slave when I mix and he's cheap labour cause I pay him in empty bottles do whatever it is that he does with them!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/3/18)

Room Fogger said:


> As promised I said I would post a pic of the Pico tonight when I got home, as ordered from The Vape Guy, but I got a major surprise when I opened the package. Included was a Amit 25 RTA in SS as well.
> View attachment 127367
> 
> @BumbleBee , thank you so much, I am going to play with this the long weekend. It was a great surprise, Sir, you are a legend!


@BumbleBee = complete legend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (29/3/18)

Vape mail (Well, kinda)

Awesome new addition to my collection, manta!



@Moerse Rooikat it was awesome meeting you guys!! Will definitely organize a little get together some time soon!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (29/3/18)

A lil vape mail for the long weekend.






shout to the guys at vape monarch. Now to try this juice in the exocet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (29/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> A lil vape mail for the long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be prepared to never vape any thing other that red pill in the bb again. That combo just works so well together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (29/3/18)

Finally got me a 22mm tube Mech and boy am I happy, the form factor is amazing and these Petris are so well built! Happy chappy!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (29/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Be prepared to never vape any thing other that red pill in the bb again. That combo just works so well together.


Truly a match made in Heaven

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (29/3/18)

Will have to get some more wires for different builds but enjoying this immensely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/3/18)

So placed an order last night and arrive home to the lovely treat... but kippie of the day award goes to me because I forgot to get the ingredients for choffie ( oh well next month i guess seeing as no local bm stores stock cap capuccino ) and realising I'm going to be 3ml short of ry4 double to make 100ml of custard king

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (30/3/18)

My ultimate vape treat. Five Pawns Black Flag Fallen - one of the last bottles on the planet. Courtesy of @Silver - thank you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/3/18)

Wow wow wow... that is heaven @Andre ... nice one @Silver

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So placed an order last night and arrive home to the lovely treat... but kippie of the day award goes to me because I forgot to get the ingredients for choffie ( oh well next month i guess seeing as no local bm stores stock cap capuccino ) and realising I'm going to be 3ml short of ry4 double to make 100ml of custard king
> View attachment 127494


Want me to make and post you a bottle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Want me to make and post you a bottle?



I'm vaping Choffee as we speak, not even steeped yet, couldnt wait, sorry !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Want me to make and post you a bottle?



Thank you kind sir, please pm me the details

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Andre said:


> My ultimate vape treat. Five Pawns Black Flag Fallen - one of the last bottles on the planet. Courtesy of @Silver - thank you.



Enjoy @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (30/3/18)

vicTor said:


> I'm vaping Choffee as we speak, not even steeped yet, couldnt wait, sorry !



I also mixed up 100ml as well as 200ml of @Paul33 RY4 the steep is killing me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I also mixed up 100ml as well as 200ml of @Paul33 RY4 the steep is killing me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yip, gonna have to look at mixing in liters, just the way the man himself does it @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I also mixed up 100ml as well as 200ml of @Paul33 RY4 the steep is killing me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@gerritvisagie these guys are struggling... Please help them. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> @gerritvisagie these guys are struggling... Please help them.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



there's help for steeping, yes please help !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/3/18)

vicTor said:


> there's help for steeping, yes please help !


Nitecore flavour factory DIY mixer.... He does about 3 weeks of steeping in 3 days. 300ml at a time in a flask thats covered.






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (30/3/18)

Vape pickup yesterday. Just awesome service as always thanks

@vapehyper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Nitecore flavour factory DIY mixer.... He does about 3 weeks of steeping in 3 days. 300ml at a time in a flask thats covered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, know about this but didn't think it actually shortens steeping time, will have to investigate, thanks @Ruan0.30 

I read somewhere about a woman in the USA that throws her mixes in with her tumble drying to speed up steeping ...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/3/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Nitecore flavour factory DIY mixer.... He does about 3 weeks of steeping in 3 days. 300ml at a time in a flask thats covered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no 6h mix is two weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> no 6h mix is two weeks



so @Moerse Rooikat this works for sure ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/3/18)

yes 150% yes it works on 100ml 
dont heat to 40 use 35c

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/3/18)

I steep mine @45 for 3 days, 8hour run, 1hour rest. 
After day 2 it's a nice golden colour. Day 3 is just to balance the Butterscotch with everything else
Picking up a second Nitecore tomorrow. 
@Ruan0.30 is vaping all my damn juice!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> no 6h mix is two weeks


Ag sorry hoor haha... I was almost correct amd its pretty much close.... It does work and yes @GerritVisagie ry4 mixture is the best. Anyone that was to proof me wrong has to give me a 100ml... 3mg nic please. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/18)

vicTor said:


> I'm vaping Choffee as we speak, not even steeped yet, couldnt wait, sorry !


And what’s the verdict?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

My humble Vape Mail. I like the Pico - good enough for me! Thanks for telling me about the Resin ones @Stosta! I love the colors so much I couldn't decide which one to take - so I went overboard and took both!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

I never expected a cancer warning on my Vape Mail! No wonder certain people e.g. FDA are throwing their toys out of the cot about 
vaping!! This is unbelievable!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I also mixed up 100ml as well as 200ml of @Paul33 RY4 the steep is killing me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about that!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Thank you kind sir, please pm me the details


Just send me your delivery address and I’ll send a bottle. 

What Nic do you vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/18)

Andre said:


> My ultimate vape treat. Five Pawns Black Flag Fallen - one of the last bottles on the planet. Courtesy of @Silver - thank you.



@Andre, thats just marvellous!
Am so happy it got to you!
I know you like this juice a lot so it gave me great pleasure to give it to you
Especially after all you have done for me over the years!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Just send me your delivery address and I’ll send a bottle.
> 
> What Nic do you vape?



Thanks man, truly a legend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> My humble Vape Mail. I like the Pico - good enough for me! Thanks for telling me about the Resin ones @Stosta! I love the colors so much I couldn't decide which one to take - so I went overboard and took both!
> 
> View attachment 127553
> 
> ...



very nice !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> And what’s the verdict?



I like it, nice one dude !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> My humble Vape Mail. I like the Pico - good enough for me! Thanks for telling me about the Resin ones @Stosta! I love the colors so much I couldn't decide which one to take - so I went overboard and took both!
> 
> View attachment 127553
> 
> ...


Those are two beautiful devices! Way to go @Hooked !

I'm missing my pico a lot right about now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> My humble Vape Mail. I like the Pico - good enough for me! Thanks for telling me about the Resin ones @Stosta! I love the colors so much I couldn't decide which one to take - so I went overboard and took both!
> 
> View attachment 127553
> 
> ...


I really like your Pico collection. They are magnificent mods. I miss my Pico 75 but it's still working for someone else at the moment, and it will return. Until then the Pico25 will have to do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

“Delivery in bed birthday mail”

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (3/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 127781


Nice. I won a pack last week. Should be arriving today. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (3/4/18)

Hooked said:


> My humble Vape Mail. I like the Pico - good enough for me! Thanks for telling me about the Resin ones @Stosta! I love the colors so much I couldn't decide which one to take - so I went overboard and took both!
> 
> View attachment 127553
> 
> ...


A guy at work is selling one. I'm wondering if I should take it or not. Not a lovely resin one like these, in fact I cant actually see what colour it is cos its wrapped in some stupid sticker.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/4/18)

veecee said:


> A guy at work is selling one. I'm wondering if I should take it or not. Not a lovely resin one like these, in fact I cant actually see what colour it is cos its wrapped in some stupid sticker.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



If it is in good working condition and at a reasonable price, you can't really go wrong with the Pico. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (3/4/18)

veecee said:


> A guy at work is selling one. I'm wondering if I should take it or not. Not a lovely resin one like these, in fact I cant actually see what colour it is cos its wrapped in some stupid sticker.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


I agree with @RenaldoRheeder . If it is at a decent price and good condition then go for it, they're fantastic little mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee (3/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I agree with @RenaldoRheeder . If it is at a decent price and good condition then go for it, they're fantastic little mods!


Thx guys. He also has a unopened uwell crown 3. Need to look at reviews first I reckon

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (3/4/18)

Winmail!!!

I hardly ever win anything, so quite chuffed about this one.

Plus a fully threaded squonk pin I've needed for ages. 







Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (3/4/18)

Most epic Vape mail for 2018... it’s finally here and man is she pretty as pearl







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 15


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/4/18)

veecee said:


> Thx guys. He also has a unopened uwell crown 3. Need to look at reviews first I reckon
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Sorry - I cannot comment on the atty. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)

Vape Cartel Mail Baby! Thanks for the juice @KieranD!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (3/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Cartel Mail Baby! Thanks for the juice @KieranD!
> View attachment 127810
> View attachment 127811



Those Resin Tanks for the Skyline drop kits ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)

Daniel said:


> Those Resin Tanks for the Skyline drop kits ?



Yebo yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (3/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo yes.



I hear these work as well ? Original Baby Beast tanks I think .... I'm such a cheapskate lol ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)

Daniel said:


> I hear these work as well ? Original Baby Beast tanks I think .... I'm such a cheapskate lol ....



Yip I have some of them arriving tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (3/4/18)

Anarchist riot from Sir vape and KMD Bronze kit with free set of fused coils and a Desce atty bag from Emonty in the netherlands! Now just waiting for the KMD Impact from the states to arrive..





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (3/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Anarchist riot from Sir vape and KMD Bronze kit with free set of fused coils and a Desce atty bag from Emonty in the netherlands! Now just waiting for the KMD Impact from the states to arrive..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh a riot rda. Would like to know what you think of it as i love it on my conserv tube mech.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (3/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh a riot rda. Would like to know what you think of it as i love it on my conserv tube mech.



Will tag you on the post once I have built hexohm coils for it..0.2's..most of my coils sit at 0.1-0.12 with dual coils..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (3/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Will tag you on the post once I have built hexohm coils for it..0.2's..most of my coils sit at 0.1-0.12 with dual coils..



Just make sure you have good ventilation in the room as it produces clouds of epic proportions

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (3/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> Just make sure you have good ventilation in the room as it produces clouds of epic proportions



Lol..I will have all my windows open as I am putting a dragon build in it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

veecee said:


> A guy at work is selling one. I'm wondering if I should take it or not. Not a lovely resin one like these, in fact I cant actually see what colour it is cos its wrapped in some stupid sticker.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



@veecee I love the Pico - I now have 2 x Pico 25, 2 x Resin and I've bought a Pico 75 through Classifieds on the forum - courier will be collecting it tomorrow, and another Pico 75, also from the forum, collection must still be arranged. Under the circumstances, I'm happy to hear an experienced vaper such as @RenaldoRheeder saying that you can't go wrong with a Pico.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (3/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @veecee I love the Pico - I now have 2 x Pico 25, 2 x Resin and I've bought a Pico 75 through Classifieds on the forum - courier will be collecting it tomorrow, and another Pico 75, also from the forum, collection must still be arranged. Under the circumstances, I'm happy to hear an experienced vaper such as @RenaldoRheeder saying that you can't go wrong with a Pico.



Think this Pico was my first 'real' regulated mod, if this mod could talk.....

It's been through the wars and has not missed a beat....good choice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

Daniel said:


> Think this Pico was my first 'real' regulated mod, if this mod could talk.....
> 
> It's been through the wars and has not missed a beat....good choice
> 
> View attachment 127879


@Daniel can't see attachment - when I tried to open it, it said "Error"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (3/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Daniel can't see attachment - when I tried to open it, it said "Error"



Yeah double posted fixed now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Red Pill stock arrived! Some will be going to Germany with me!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (4/4/18)

Finally got hold of some of @BumbleBee Machete!

Thanks for the water, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruan0.30 (4/4/18)

If there is one guy that makes me so excited i make an excuse to get away from work to go to the courier guy just to pick up my own package coz i dont wana wait... then its MR @BumbleBee from The Vape Guy. 

Credit over Ecigssa isnt enough.... I need to take you for a beer sometime sir.

Thank you sooo much for all my stuff and more... Oh and cant wait to try thay free juice...
My batteries can sleep securely with some free battery sleeves.
Service is on point and he is one guy with all the bells and whistles when i comes to vape excitement and orders.
Thank you Sir.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (4/4/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> If there is one guy that makes me so excited i make an excuse to get away from work to go to the courier guy just to pick up my own package coz i dont wana wait... then its MR @BumbleBee from The Vape Guy.
> 
> Credit over Ecigssa isnt enough.... I need to take you for a beer sometime sir.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Ruan0.30 

Enjoy all the new goodies

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 87hunter (4/4/18)

Look what the postman dropped off.

Thank you @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Finally got hold of some of @BumbleBee Machete!
> 
> Thanks for the water, much appreciated
> View attachment 127888



Enjoy the Machete @Vaporator00!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 127920


Ive been waiting for this post! Lets see it, please ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

The first DNA250C on the African Continent! Boom!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Rafique (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first DNA250C on the African Continent! Boom!
> View attachment 127921
> View attachment 127922
> View attachment 127923
> ...




Gorgeous Dibs should you not like it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/4/18)

Definitely saving for this if @Rob Fisher gives it the thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Definitely saving for this if @Rob Fisher gives it the thumbs up.



Start saving!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Start saving!


Why is there only a LIKE button... Sometimes i need a LOL button aswell. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first DNA250C on the African Continent! Boom!
> View attachment 127921
> View attachment 127922
> View attachment 127923
> ...




I see the replay works really well in your video. Hopefully vendors bring them in soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (4/4/18)

Amir said:


> Most epic Vape mail for 2018... it’s finally here and man is she pretty as pearl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing looking panels. 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first DNA250C on the African Continent! Boom!
> View attachment 127921
> View attachment 127922
> View attachment 127923
> ...


Nice mod you got there uncle.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

Resistance said:


> Smashing looking panels.



And here it is with the carbon fibre panels.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And here it is with the carbon fibre panels.
> View attachment 127934
> View attachment 127935
> View attachment 127936


So good to see you enjoying some RDA action... Hope its not just for photos but yeah i guess to tomorrow a skyline will be on there. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And here it is with the carbon fibre panels.
> View attachment 127934
> View attachment 127935
> View attachment 127936



Much better with the carbon panels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Why is there only a LIKE button... Sometimes i need a LOL button aswell.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



Because you are using Tapatalk - it's very limited, can't even vote from it. I chucked it out and went on my phone's browser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/4/18)

Finally reached !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

@Stroodlepuff thank you so much for my prize from Vapeking!






































Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Stroodlepuff thank you so much for my prize from Vapeking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some epic winmail right there... I was looking at that exact same mod today and thinking whether I should buy it or not

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Stroodlepuff thank you so much for my prize from Vapeking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay so happy you got it  enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Stroodlepuff thank you so much for my prize from Vapeking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That is a prize of epic proportions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Stroodlepuff thank you so much for my prize from Vapeking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash (4/4/18)

Boom 2nd Paranormal in SA & The best coils, thanks @smilelykumeenit .

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Look what I got !! 

Some more of the best coffee juice from The Vape Guy ... oh, happy days!




And something for breakfast, afternoon tea and dinner. 




Thank you soooo much @BumbleBee for the Pumpkin Pie which wasn't on my order, as well as for the other "goodies" which you so generously included. And of course, being a Capetonian, I appreciate the bottle of water too!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (4/4/18)

Finally, a drip tip that goes with the Colossal (thanx @BumbleBee, @Amir:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/4/18)

A different kinda mail for me today








sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir (4/4/18)

Caramia said:


> Finally, a drip tip that goes with the Colossal (thanx @BumbleBee, @Amir:
> View attachment 127965



But how awesome is that colossal? It’s a real gem at that price point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (4/4/18)

Amir said:


> But how awesome is that colossal? It’s a real gem at that price point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True words, this little thing really is magic, batteries last forever, and sooo comfy in the hand, fits in my jeans' pockets, and hits nice as well. I am loving the Colossal, thanx again @Amir!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Stroodlepuff thank you so much for my prize from Vapeking!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


Holy Moly! What a win! Congratulations, that is epic!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (4/4/18)

Some DIY goodies from Valley Vapour.



Three concentrates for a new experiment, three ADV top ups, Cactus and Polar Blast to see what the hype is about, and four missing ingredients for Choffee and an attempt at a peppermint crisp type juice.

The BBC (Big Black Cat) was not a part of the order, he is only here to call dibs on the box the order arrived in.

Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/4/18)

Prize Vape Mail...
Thanks so much @Cruzz_33 cant wait to start cracking these bottles open.
Much apreciated my brother.
And once again thank you to Ecigssa for the awesome comp.
Much love

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Red Pill stock arrived! Some will be going to Germany with me!
> View attachment 127886


Rob you need to get n bigger suitcase. By bigger suitcase i mean enough to fit a person, by person i mean me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cor (4/4/18)

Win mail thank you so so much @Stroodlepuff and @Pixstar for the awesome prize and bonus juice.

You guys are superduper awesome....thank you so so much yet again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I really like your Pico collection. They are magnificent mods. I miss my Pico 75 but it's still working for someone else at the moment, and it will return. Until then the Pico25 will have to do.



@Room Fogger I've bought a Pico 75 from a forumite - I should get it tomorrow or the day after.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Congrats on your win @veecee!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Cor said:


> Win mail thank you so so much @Stroodlepuff and @Pixstar for the awesome prize and bonus juice.
> 
> You guys are superduper awesome....thank you so so much yet again.



Fantastic @Cor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Amir said:


> Most epic Vape mail for 2018... it’s finally here and man is she pretty as pearl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that is absolutely gorgeous @Amir! Wishing you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Stroodlepuff thank you so much for my prize from Vapeking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what an epic win that is - congrats and enjoy @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Prize Vape Mail...
> Thanks so much @Cruzz_33 cant wait to start cracking these bottles open.
> Much apreciated my brother.
> And once again thank you to Ecigssa for the awesome comp.
> ...



Enjoy your Win Mail @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger I've bought a Pico 75 from a forumite - I should get it tomorrow or the day after.


Great news @Hooked , enjoy it. It is really a winner in my eyes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And here it is with the carbon fibre panels.
> View attachment 127934
> View attachment 127935
> View attachment 127936


Carbon fiber looks great but I'm a wood guy so I'm a bit biased.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Stroodlepuff thank you so much for my prize from Vapeking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful mod you got yourself aswell.the colours complement each other and is just enough to stand out 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (4/4/18)

Ash said:


> Boom 2nd Paranormal in SA & The best coils, thanks @smilelykumeenit .
> 
> View attachment 127959


Good luck on second place.nice mod

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

Resistance said:


> That is a beautiful mod you got yourself aswell.the colours complement each other and is just enough to stand out
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Thanks, yes I agree it's beautiful

Polished and up close

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (4/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh, that is absolutely gorgeous @Amir! Wishing you many happy vapes!



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (4/4/18)

Caramia said:


> True words, this little thing really is magic, batteries last forever, and sooo comfy in the hand, fits in my jeans' pockets, and hits nice as well. I am loving the Colossal, thanx again @Amir!



Highly underrated mod. We’re all so busy chasing the next best thing which is unfortunately determined by price... but that colossal is such a nifty little perfect device in every way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

Pico 75 bought on the forum. Thanks @NeXuS !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Ugi (5/4/18)

@Hooked I regret giving mine away.....miss that pico 75w. But atleast helped a mate out for a vape. So even trade....I don't regret anymore....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/18)

@vaporize.co.za Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/4/18)

Vape mail, this time the winning kind. Easy as Pie one shot and a tester of Mango Lassie included as well. Thank you for the competition @method1 , it is going to be a great weekend.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (5/4/18)

Vape gear pick from @Philip Dunkley
This molly as you say hits hard and the hadaly suits it perfect

Thanks for that chat and all the extra goodies.

And now i am broke - true story

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (5/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @vaporize.co.za Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 128079


Vtc6...nice

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (6/4/18)

Picked up this beautiful mod on Saturday and absolutely loving it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruan0.30 (6/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> Picked up this beautiful mod on Saturday and absolutely loving it!
> 
> View attachment 128142


Theres some people on ur mod haha... Its a leke mod that my friend had one u till the screem died but think he broke it.... He always try to cover his stories with some lame excuse then blames the mod hahaha... Emjoy it. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/4/18)

"...take me to your leader !"



@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/18)

@Sir Vape Mail Baby! Time to test Nic Salts and Pos Systems... again...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Skull Atty stand made by a local Durban fellow!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Skull Atty stand made by a local Durban fellow!
> View attachment 128149
> View attachment 128150


This looks awesome, and at a very nice price too! I was so tempted by this the other day, but I'm trying very hard to behave myself at the moment!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (6/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape Mail Baby! Time to test Nic Salts and Pos Systems... again...
> View attachment 128147
> View attachment 128148



You know we are in strange times when uncle @Rob Fisher gets exited about a Smok.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/18)

Adephi said:


> You know we are in strange times when uncle @Rob Fisher gets exited about a Smok.



I didn't say I was excited about it... I will probably hate it... but I'm gonna test it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ruan0.30 (6/4/18)

Some 6mg RedPill and 26ga Ni80 wire for a spaced 1ohm coil.






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/4/18)

When you have contacts !!!

Thanks very much @SEAN P and thanks for the personal delivery.You guys Rock !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> When you have contacts !!!
> 
> Thanks very much @SEAN P and thanks for the personal delivery.You guys Rock !!
> 
> View attachment 128168


@SEAN P always delivers on his word. One of my favourite things about vape cartel. Treated like family...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (6/4/18)

My Drip Stick has finally arrived!!!!!

Holy cow, I knew it was small but Damn!

Full titanium Mech weighs noting.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> When you have contacts !!!
> 
> Thanks very much @SEAN P and thanks for the personal delivery.You guys Rock !!
> 
> View attachment 128168


Ah! I see how it is @SEAN P ...

Don't see you hand delivering my juice! I thought we were buddies? The sour taste this has left in my mouth would go great in one of your new juices!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

COFFEE MAIL! 

I've been on the hunt before prices go up, trawling the Internet hour after hour, day after day. The coffee juices which I found are all from different vendors. Ohhhhh, the excitement of finding a coffee had me squealing and squeaking and jumping up and down.  My poor dogs were quite traumatised.

I'd like to thank the following peeps for their help:

@Jengz for telling me about Milkshake Liquids - Wake Up Wake Up
@Stosta who told me that Vape King had Motley Brew - Brews Brothers and GQV - West Coast Frappe
@daniel craig for telling me about Barista Brew - Salted Caramel Machiatto
@Fuzz who told me that Vaperite stocked The Vape Bean e-liquids
@Vaperite South Africa who replied to my "Who has Stock" post. The Vape Bean is not on their website, but they do stock it.
@Vaperite, please convey my thanks to Alex, who ensured that I received The Vape Bean - Americano and Latte.
@Vape Empire, thank you Azahd for finding another coffee for me (Joose - Espresso Haze) when you could not supply Ying Yang. I already have Espresso Haze, but I can always vape another bottle!

I hope I haven't left anyone's name out - my apologies if I have. I'm most grateful to all of you for your contributions to my coffee research!  https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> COFFEE MAIL!
> 
> I've been on the hunt before prices go up, trawling the Internet hour after hour, day after day. The coffee juices which I found are all from different vendors. Ohhhhh, the excitement of finding a coffee had me squealing and squeaking and jumping up and down.  My poor dogs were quite traumatised.
> 
> ...


That is quite the haul  I've never seen so many coffee flavours in 1 pic  I look forward to reading your thoughts on these and hoping you find the perfect coffee flavour

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SEAN P (6/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Ah! I see how it is @SEAN P ...
> 
> Don't see you hand delivering my juice! I thought we were buddies? The sour taste this has left in my mouth would go great in one of your new juices!


I will have to make a plan for a road trip down to Durban

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> COFFEE MAIL!
> 
> I've been on the hunt before prices go up, trawling the Internet hour after hour, day after day. The coffee juices which I found are all from different vendors. Ohhhhh, the excitement of finding a coffee had me squealing and squeaking and jumping up and down.  My poor dogs were quite traumatised.
> 
> ...



Wow what a collection of coffee juices. @Hooked i hope you find a coffee you like in that collection

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

Another great experience from Vape cartel. @SEAN P is on fire today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

How small is this thing?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Christos said:


> Another great experience from Vape cartel. @SEAN P is on fire today!
> View attachment 128183


@Christos Are the Opus nic salts for the Suorin? Is it easy to fill?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> Wow what a collection of coffee juices. @Hooked i hope you find a coffee you like in that collection



@antonherbst I'm sure I will, but there's also bound to be some which I won't like. That's life - if you don't take chances you won't get anywhere. And it's no longer a case of searching for "my" coffee - I've already found that with @BumbleBee's Machete. It's now just become an interest of mine to collect coffee juices! And it's amazing how different they all are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Christos Are the Opus nic salts for the Suorin? Is it easy to fill?


Yes and yes. There is a little plastic plug you lift and fill. Pop it back in and off you go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

daniel craig said:


> That is quite the haul  I've never seen so many coffee flavours in 1 pic  I look forward to reading your thoughts on these and hoping you find the perfect coffee flavour



@daniel craig Oh, I've found the perfect coffee in @BumbleBee's Machete, but as I said to Anton collecting coffee juice has now become my hobby. Some peeps collect mods - I collect coffee!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (6/4/18)

Wanted a small mod for out and about,jeez these things are tiny! Thanks to @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

Christos said:


> How small is this thing?
> View attachment 128184
> View attachment 128185



Why do i get the feeling that you've heard that phrase so many times before from a female... and without the mod in question

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyro (6/4/18)

Just checked out that Vapealot.co.za site. Couldn't help but giggle. They are begging for a cease and desist letter from take a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

SEAN P said:


> I will have to make a plan for a road trip down to Durban


Wooohooo! Bring juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/4/18)

Dankie @Paul33 
View attachment 128199

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

Amir said:


> Why do i get the feeling that you've heard that phrase so many times before from a female... and without the mod in question


True words.
Solid burn!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (7/4/18)

Got something a bit more pocket friendly from @Vape Cartel !






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991 (7/4/18)

My haul from vape fest cape town 2018





Some Jooz e liqz love






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape Mail Baby! Time to test Nic Salts and Pos Systems... again...
> View attachment 128147
> View attachment 128148


@Rob Fisher I'd be interested in your opinion on these pod systems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher I'd be interested in your opinion on these pod systems.



Roger that @Hooked. I will start testing next week when my Nic Salts juice arrives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (8/4/18)

Some juice and an additional squonk from the fest!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hooked (8/4/18)

Collect Mail - another Pico to add to my collection. Never shall there be flavour-ghosting again!

This was purchased from Vanessa. Thank you, @Vanessa, for giving me the battery that was in the Pico, as well as an extra one in a snazzy holder. I've never seen a holder with a ring attached to it! The batteries weren't part of our agreement and I appreciate it very much!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (9/4/18)

Competition mail. Thank you to Carlos and the forum.








Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (9/4/18)

WIN MAIL ! 

Delivered this evening at 7 p.m. by Globe Freight. WOW! I am seriously impressed! I've never had a delivery in the evening before!

This parcel was sent to South Africa via UPS and, according to the UPS website, has been in their Kempton Park office since 5 April. No movement had been recorded after that. I even phoned their office three times today to find out what was going on and each time the consultant said he'd phone me back - which never happened. Then suddenly this evening Globe Freight delivers it! I do wish that these courier companies e.g. UPS would update their tracking details so that one knows what is going on.










Here's a comparison with a 30ml bottle of juice, just to give you an idea of the actual size.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius (9/4/18)

Hooked said:


> WIN MAIL !
> 
> Delivered this evening at 7 p.m. by Globe Freight. WOW! I am seriously impressed! I've never had a delivery in the evening before!
> 
> ...


Wow that is a stealth setup of note! Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/18)

Congrats @Cornelius!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (10/4/18)

Some @Sickboy77 mail!!!




Some old favourites and some new ones! Currently vaping Pixie Floss which tastes very similar to a popular pink bunny (not one of Hugh's ones, I haven't tasted those)!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (10/4/18)

Atty mail from yesterday. 
Narca being my most anticipated mail for 2017/2018!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Christian (10/4/18)

Come on can't wait any longer

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/18)

@smilelykumeenit Vape Mail! DNA250C and DNA75C Stainless Steel exotic coils! Replay Coils baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Christian (10/4/18)

Let the DIY Mixing Commence

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

One more for https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

and some little extras thrown in too! Thank you for the lovely surprise Vapealicious @Darrylth

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

My diy goodies have arrived!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> My diy goodies have arrived!
> 
> View attachment 128559


 
First up is my Fireball Coffee mentioned in another thread!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)

Hooked said:


> First up is my Fireball Coffee mentioned in another thread!!



Hahahaha how are we going to make a fireball coffee?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahaha how are we going to make a fireball coffee?



Easy - I gave you the recipe, I just didn't give the quantities

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/4/18)

No vape mail today? What! Not even @Rob Fisher 

It is a cold day on this forum when no mail is received.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> No vape mail today? What! Not even @Rob Fisher
> 
> It is a cold day on this forum when no mail is received.



Yip it's a dark day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft (11/4/18)

My first set of Smiley coils! Super impressed!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruan0.30 (11/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> My first set of Smiley coils! Super impressed!
> View attachment 128706


Hahaha the hype is real dude... Glad u got to experiece them and enjoy them they last forever. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Halfdaft (11/4/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hahaha the hype is real dude... Glad u got to experiece them and enjoy them they last forever.
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


Best coils I've tried so far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (11/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Best coils I've tried so far!


Haha... Wish i could proof it to everyone. I ordered his whole set the otherday and each and everyone of them are on the same standard as the other from small to big. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (11/4/18)

Some vape mail from the Sir’s as well as some pick up mail.

A Joyetech EGO AIO ECO with some CBD as well as a load of Nic Salts for the drip stick.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (12/4/18)

It has been a long time since I got some Vape Mail!

A gift from an old friend...




@Schnappie ... You rock guy!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/18)

USA Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (12/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> USA Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 128767


But what's in the box?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

Stosta said:


> But what's in the box?!


Yup

chimes in Marty Deeks voice

Whaaat's in the box ???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RayDeny (12/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> USA Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 128767



Nice size box you have there Mr. Rob, what ever could it be?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (12/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yup
> 
> chimes in Marty Deeks voice
> 
> Whaaat's in the box ???


I always think of this one...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yup
> 
> chimes in Marty Deeks voice
> 
> Whaaat's in the box ???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/18)

US Vape Mail Baby! 

Gold and Silver Desce Bags! Yay! Am I a good Durban Boy or what?



And yes I most certainly have a drip tip fetish! I can't help myself! Siam Mods and Tripple C!





Mr Salt-E Nic Salts for Pod testing!



Aqua Reboot from Footoon!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Halfdaft (12/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> US Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Gold and Silver Desce Bags! Yay! Am I a good Durban Boy or what?
> View attachment 128768
> ...


Some of those tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (12/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> US Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Gold and Silver Desce Bags! Yay! Am I a good Durban Boy or what?
> View attachment 128768
> ...


Good day @RobFisher
Please give us your thoughts on this reboot rta and how that airflow pressure system works coz i know it affects the wicking. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (12/4/18)

Finally, the most expensive batteries I have ever purchased!!







This big box for one small little box....




Where in each box is .......







Four 14500 batteries cost $3 each but cost $122 to get them here.

MyUS refuses to send the two , two packs together or with the original Mech.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Stosta (12/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> Finally, the most expensive batteries I have ever purchased!!
> 
> View attachment 128809
> 
> ...


  

That's about all I have to contribute to this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jengz (12/4/18)

Vape mail baby!!! Most epic vape mail! Element nic salt eliquid 20mls! And another breeze as mine has been piffed to a friend! Oh yeah

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft (12/4/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 128844
> 
> Vape mail baby!!! Most epic vape mail! Element nic salt eliquid 20mls! And another breeze as mine has been piffed to a friend! Oh yeah


So jealous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (12/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> So jealous!


I am in my element! I can’t even explain how satisfying this is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/4/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 128844
> 
> Vape mail baby!!! Most epic vape mail! Element nic salt eliquid 20mls! And another breeze as mine has been piffed to a friend! Oh yeah



Is the Element juice the Nic Salt version or free base bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (12/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is the Element juice the Nic Salt version or free base bud?


Nic Salts! The amazing ns20 honey roasted!


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/4/18)

Jengz said:


> Nic Salts! The amazing ns20 honey roasted!



From where bud???
I freaking love Honey Roasted Tobacco brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

@Jengz Where did you buy the Elements liquid? I thought it's not on the market yet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (12/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Jengz Where did you buy the Elements liquid? I thought it's not on the market yet?


I pulled some strings!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## skola (13/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> From where bud???
> I freaking love Honey Roasted Tobacco brother.


https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...designer-nicotine-salts-honey-roasted-tobacco

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (13/4/18)

skola said:


> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...designer-nicotine-salts-honey-roasted-tobacco


Brilliant! Thanks @skola ! Finally in stores!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/4/18)

Christos said:


> Atty mail from yesterday.
> Narca being my most anticipated mail for 2017/2018!
> View attachment 128471
> View attachment 128472
> View attachment 128473



How did you get your hands on this beauty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (13/4/18)

I see on the pics the pg /vg ratio is 20/80 , is this right ? Will that wotk in devices like the breeze ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/4/18)

morras said:


> I see on the pics the pg /vg ratio is 20/80 , is this right ? Will that wotk in devices like the breeze ?


The artwork used on the vape industry site is of the regular element honey roasted, not the Nic Salts version, not sure why...

The ratio is 65/35 vg/pg as far as I know... it’s not stated on the bottle but on all international sites that’s what it’s stated as... currently running it in the breeze and boy oh boy it’s good! I still prefer my gusto but for those looking for refilleable systems, this juice is in the lead by far for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/4/18)

Jengz said:


> The artwork used on the vape industry site is of the regular element honey roasted, not the Nic Salts version, not sure why...
> 
> The ratio is 65/35 vg/pg as far as I know... it’s not stated on the bottle but on all international sites that’s what it’s stated as... currently running it in the breeze and boy oh boy it’s good! I still prefer my gusto but for those looking for refilleable systems, this juice is in the lead by far for me!



Did you get this in SA as I buy mine in 10ml from uk

Artwork on Nic sal is the same as on Gusto pods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/4/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Did you get this in SA as I buy mine in 10ml from uk
> 
> Artwork on Nic sal is the same as on Gusto pods
> 
> ...


I got mine in SA yes... I had a sample of 10mls of the strawberry whip first and now the 20mls have arrived so got the bigger bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/4/18)

Jengz said:


> I got mine in SA yes... I had a sample of 10mls of the strawberry whip first and now the 20mls have arrived so got the bigger bottles



Where did you buy it from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/4/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> How did you get your hands on this beauty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Narca beauty or the Armor beauty?
The narca ive been on a list for a very long time! the armor was also on a list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/4/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Where do d you buy it from
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check the vape industry out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/4/18)

Christos said:


> The Narca beauty or the Armor beauty?
> The narca ive been on a list for a very long time! the armor was also on a list.



The Narca  

Where you on the Narca FB group list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/4/18)

Jazz Top airflow and 510 cap mail

That moment where a parcel from Croatia get delivered faster to Cape Town than one from Johannesburg 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (13/4/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> The Narca
> 
> Where you on the Narca FB group list
> 
> ...


Yup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/4/18)

Mini vape mail. 

A few battery wraps and a squonk pin for my OG Goon. Thanks again @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (13/4/18)

Paul33 said:


> Mini vape mail.
> 
> A few battery wraps and a squonk pin for my OG Goon. Thanks again @BumbleBee
> 
> View attachment 128873



I'm so happy the squonk pins work in authentic goons! They work like magic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (13/4/18)

Small battery related vape mail in anticipation of next week's big mod mail. i4 charger because the i2 is just not going to cut it once I have the F4 in my arsenal, and another set of 21700s because a) they were on special and b) you can never have too many batteries!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RayDeny (13/4/18)

Stoped by Juicy Joes this afternoon and picked one of these Luxotic’s up. For a cheap and nasty box, this little thing is awesome.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Moomba (13/4/18)

Happy Friday Everyone!

Sorry for the bad photos.

DHL just delivered a very anticipated Vape Mail now.

The dual 18650 155w Rage Squonk mod (by OhmBoy and Desire Design) and the Rebel RDA (by OhmBoy and Grimm Green).

Its not that taller than the RSQ but is of course wider.

According to OhmBoy, i may be the first South African to get the Black Version of this mod but we could be wrong XD

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (13/4/18)

New Limitless








Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (13/4/18)

ettiennedj said:


> New Limitless
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love those colours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (13/4/18)

OOOOOeeeee Look what I got! My brother came to visit today with a pressie  for me, "for that vaping thing that you do." Thank you soooo much, my brother! You're the best! What's even more amazing is that I'd been telling him that I intend buying a refillable pod systems for high nic. He doesn't know anything about vaping, yet he got the right thing! Super-smart! AND it's Eleaf, of which I'm a huge fan!

This little iCare is cute - and it even has its own charging station!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Enjoy it @Hooked
Looks very cute

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/18)

Wonder what this could be?




Absolutely the most epic vape mail ever for me, and a dream that I thought I would only materialism a lot later.


An absolute beauty waiting to be unleashed, thanks to @cloudreaming , cannot wait to start her up and take a toot.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## BumbleBee (15/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Wonder what this could be?
> 
> View attachment 129043
> 
> ...


You finally found one! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Wonder what this could be?
> 
> View attachment 129043
> 
> ...


Welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. Your badge is in the post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Wonder what this could be?
> 
> View attachment 129043
> 
> ...



nice !

many happy toots !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Congrats on the Reo @Room Fogger 
Wishing you all the best with her and lots of happy vapes!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Plastic Shop for little bottles... I use them to carry juice in my pocket when out and about and also people steal them when they taste Red Pill in my setup... and I needed stock for when I travel next month!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst (15/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Wonder what this could be?
> 
> View attachment 129043
> 
> ...



Oh exciting times ahead. Congrats on the reo Francois and i know you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/18)

Thanks to everyone for the great wishes on the Reo. Going to have to ring @antonherbst doorbell for some assistance. Maybe a vape visit to further educate me. Going to look her over slowly to decide on the look I want, a good cleanup and test and then hopefully Reo heaven

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Plastic Shop for little bottles... I use them to carry juice in my pocket when out and about and also people steal them when they taste Red Pill in my setup... and I needed stock for when I travel next month!
> 
> View attachment 129064



Thats nice @Rob Fisher 
I also like the little bottles
Do these guys deliver?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/4/18)

Moomba said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> Sorry for the bad photos.
> 
> ...


Hang on a sec @Moomba where did u get this? ... @Scouse45 check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/18)

Silver said:


> Thats nice @Rob Fisher
> I also like the little bottles
> Do these guys deliver?



I don't think so Hi Ho... but remind me on my next trip up and I'll get you some!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think so Hi Ho... but remind me on my next trip up and I'll get you some!



Hi Ho @Silver! Or I could grab you some and ship with your Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver! Or I could grab you some and ship with your Dvarw DL!



Ok thanks @Rob Fisher 
Dont go out of your way, but if you can get them easily then that will be super!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/4/18)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Rob Fisher
> Dont go out of your way, but if you can get them easily then that will be super!


@Silver our equivalent store in jhb is wespack ..FYI

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver our equivalent store in jhb is wespack ..FYI



Thanks @incredible_hullk 
Do you know if they ship? Just dont have time to go there at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/4/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @incredible_hullk
> Do you know if they ship? Just dont have time to go there at the moment


Hi @Silver ... no they do not ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (15/4/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hang on a sec @Moomba where did u get this? ... @Scouse45 check it out


No ways that’s so so cool I Want! Hopefully not too long to wait I’m keen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moomba (15/4/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hang on a sec @Moomba where did u get this? ... @Scouse45 check it out



@incredible_hullk and @Scouse45 I got this from https://recoilrda.com/ but they have been sold out for a week or 2 weeks. I do believe a local vendor is bring in some (what i heard from OhmBoy himself) but i do not know which vendor.

Here are is a photo of the specs from the mod.




Here is the size comparison (in Height) against the RSQ

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (15/4/18)

Moomba said:


> @incredible_hullk and @Scouse45 I got this from https://recoilrda.com/ but they have been sold out for a week or 2 weeks. I do believe a local vendor is bring in some (what i heard from OhmBoy himself) but i do not know which vendor.
> 
> Here are is a photo of the specs from the mod.
> 
> ...


Please would you give us ur thoughts on this one! Been watching it come to life over time! I know ohmboy said there were a few first initial issues but have been revised! Looks mal! Congrats!


----------



## Scouse45 (15/4/18)

Moomba said:


> @incredible_hullk and @Scouse45 I got this from https://recoilrda.com/ but they have been sold out for a week or 2 weeks. I do believe a local vendor is bring in some (what i heard from OhmBoy himself) but i do not know which vendor.
> 
> Here are is a photo of the specs from the mod.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud that’s epic yeah I’m waiting on a vendor to get eventually!


----------



## Moomba (15/4/18)

Jengz said:


> Please would you give us ur thoughts on this one! Been watching it come to life over time! I know ohmboy said there were a few first initial issues but have been revised! Looks mal! Congrats!



To be honest haven't used it much as I have some family stuff that has been taking my time this weekend. During the time I used it, I love it and I can't wait to start using it properly. There is hardly a ramp up and the menu is very easy to navigate.

Regarding the issues that other people have been having, I was fortunate to not get one where the connection to the 510 was a bit screwy. OhmBoy even recorded a video just for me on how to remove a secondary O-ring on the metal tube of the 510 which causes the squonk bottle to be a bit harder to remove, I have not done this yet. I know that all mods now are going to him where he is removing the O-ring before shipping it out. I did notice something that I have raised with OhmBoy and that is when you screw in a RDA, the squonk bottle moves down about 1mm so it doesn't sit flush anymore but the mod still stands up as normal.

As I was setting it up initially I tried my new single coil Squonk the G.R.1 by Gasmods with a few of the caps and drip tips.

black cap and drip tip 



Frosted cap and drip tip

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (15/4/18)

Moomba said:


> To be honest haven't used it much as I have some family stuff that has been taking my time this weekend. During the time I used it, I love it and I can't wait to start using it properly. There is hardly a ramp up and the menu is very easy to navigate.
> 
> Regarding the issues that other people have been having, I was fortunate to not get one where the connection to the 510 was a bit screwy. OhmBoy even recorded a video just for me on how to remove a secondary O-ring on the metal tube of the 510 which causes the squonk bottle to be a bit harder to remove, I have not done this yet. I know that all mods now are going to him where he is removing the O-ring before shipping it out. I did notice something that I have raised with OhmBoy and that is when you screw in a RDA, the squonk bottle moves down about 1mm so it doesn't sit flush anymore but the mod still stands up as normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this feedback! I’ll be sure to keep updated as I ‘need’ a regulated squonker, I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Many thanks to @Vape Republic for the Nic Salts for my Pod testing exercise! Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jos (16/4/18)

LOL - I read Watermelon Chilli

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Anvil (16/4/18)

Some F4/Titan vape mail today from @Cor and all I can say is HOLY MOLY! I knew it would be big but yoiks, it's even more surprising in person.

Parked it next to the Paranormal/Zeus for reference:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz (16/4/18)

Anvil said:


> Some F4/Titan vape mail today from @Cor and all I can say is HOLY MOLY! I knew it would be big but yoiks, it's even more surprising in person.
> 
> Parked it next to the Paranormal/Zeus for reference:
> 
> View attachment 129160


Holy Moley, Whats the Juice capacity on that?


----------



## Anvil (16/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Holy Moley, Whats the Juice capacity on that?


28ml, but I've seen it take 30 if you count the wicks and deck section. So basically you buy a 30ml bottle of juice just to fill up *once*!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Holy Moley, Whats the Juice capacity on that?


28ml that is 2 days juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (16/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> 28ml that is 2 days juice


@Moerse Rooikat With Your Monster coils its about 4 hours of Juice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/4/18)

Dietz said:


> @Moerse Rooikat With Your Monster coils its about 4 hours of Juice!!


lol yes new wire coming Wednesday wen you cumming around to test the res of the juice a brai Saturday perhaps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (16/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> lol yes new wire coming Wednesday wen you cumming around to test the res of the juice a brai Saturday perhaps


You tell me when and well be there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/4/18)

Dietz said:


> You tell me when and well be there!


just did read between the lines

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (16/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> just did read between the lines


Ill whatsapp you on the details later tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Suorin Drop to enter the Pod testing!



Bubble tanks for the SkyDrop.



Defender to enter the Pod testing!



Nautilus V2's to help with the testing of Nic Salts.



Atty stand.



More Nic Salts to test!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Suorin Drop to enter the Pod testing!
> View attachment 129164
> ...


rob you like vape mail why not get in with us and get a zeus duel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> rob you like vape mail why not get in with us and get a zeus duel



Thanks for the offer @Moerse Rooikat but I have given up on dual coil RTA's... they are just not for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (16/4/18)

Ok, let’s see what the hype is about.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Just had Brent come visit from Viking Vapes...  Custom tank replacements for the Skyline and SkyDrop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (16/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Just had Brent come visit from Viking Vapes...  Custom tank replacements for the Skyline and SkyDrop!
> View attachment 129253
> View attachment 129254
> View attachment 129255



Oh No!! Salmon tanks and drip tips!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (16/4/18)

Genosmate said:


> Oh No!! Salmon tanks and drip tips!


Better get your glasses on @Genosmate. That's clearly pink!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (16/4/18)

Christos said:


> Better get your glasses on @Genosmate. That's clearly pink!



Yes,but in a certain part of KZN theres a gentleman who will undoubtably see these as anything but pink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

Genosmate said:


> Yes, but in a certain part of KZN there's a gentleman who will undoubtedly see these as anything but pink



You are 100% spot on there @Genosmate! I don't see any pink anything on my desk... a couple of salmon coloured goodies but definitely no pink!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

Mmmmm maybe... just maybe the tank is pink and the mod is Salmon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Petrus (16/4/18)

I bet you're daughter love that combo @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (16/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm maybe... just maybe the tank is pink and the mod is Salmon.
> View attachment 129257
> View attachment 129258


I have to be honest, thats one of VERY VERY FEW of your setups that just does not look right. It looks like it should smell of potpurri

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (16/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm maybe... just maybe the tank is pink and the mod is Salmon.
> View attachment 129257
> View attachment 129258


Mod is pink, tank is pinker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (16/4/18)

The perfect mod for strawberry cream vape.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (16/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm maybe... just maybe the tank is pink and the mod is Salmon.
> View attachment 129257
> View attachment 129258


I hope there’s 18mg liquid in there to at least feel like a man Mr Fisher hahaaa but let me not lie, that salmon pink mod of urs is one of my all time favorites!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Many thanks to @Vape Republic for the Nic Salts for my Pod testing exercise! Appreciate it!
> View attachment 129157


@Rob Fisher I think these are fantastic! They're used in the pods for the Aspire Gusto Mini. I wonder what your opinion will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

Jos said:


> LOL - I read Watermelon Chilli


Not a bad idea, there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher I think these are fantastic! They're used in the pods for the Aspire Gusto Mini. I wonder what your opinion will be.



They are excellent @Hooked! I have only tested the Frost and Kely Lime Cookie and both are the best Nic Salts flavour I have tried so far!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Just had Brent come visit from Viking Vapes...  Custom tank replacements for the Skyline and SkyDrop!
> View attachment 129253
> View attachment 129254
> View attachment 129255



Don't know how you are going pass that one as Salmon @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't know how you are going pass that one as Salmon @Rob Fisher



Yip this one is not going to be a walk in the park... Cerise maybe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip this one is not going to be a walk in the park... Cerise maybe?



Tell you what - let's say it is salmon as when we were younger. Most of the Vapers here are much younger and who are they to argue with the wisdom of years of experience 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (16/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Tell you what - let's say it is salmon as when we were younger. Most of the Vapers here are much younger and who are they to argue with the wisdom of years of experience
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Method in the madness or just madness in the method?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/4/18)

Christos said:


> Method in the madness or just madness in the method?



Relying on the youngster's good upbringing to respect elders  if that fails, falling back on too experienced to care 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (16/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Relying on the youngster's good upbringing to respect elders  if that fails, falling back on too experienced to care
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I only respect where respect is given. Age is of no consequence going back to point 2 of too experienced to care

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/4/18)

Christos said:


> I only respect where respect is given. Age is of no consequence going back to point 2 of too experienced to care



Have a heart - I only had those two plans 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (16/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Have a heart - I only had those two plans
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


How about a beer when you are in jhb again  and P.S please see of your contacts can stop using @Silver's credit card....

My only advice to @Silver is to get sms notifications as my card was compromised 3 times within a week of getting a new card. I suspect insiders selling details at the bank.
Think I spent 2 months angry and replacing a card within a week of getting it 3x times...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/4/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius (17/4/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 129327
> 
> View attachment 129326


That is Stunning!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (17/4/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 129327
> 
> View attachment 129326


Good lord, those are pretty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/4/18)

...love this packaging ! safe as houses

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (17/4/18)

my first RDTA

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai (17/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> Ok, let’s see what the hype is about.
> 
> View attachment 129242


Mate, please do a little review on the Mtl rda. Also very interesred in this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/4/18)

I personal like the 8ml tank bulb

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/4/18)

This mod puts international mods to shame (excl HE mods which i have not tried eg gloom)... pure class 

Well done SA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (17/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm maybe... just maybe the tank is pink and the mod is Salmon.
> View attachment 129257
> View attachment 129258


Are these the mods that these dudes use?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (17/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Are these the mods that these dudes use?
> View attachment 129425


It's not pink, its pale red, OK!

LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (18/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm maybe... just maybe the tank is pink and the mod is Salmon.
> View attachment 129257
> View attachment 129258


Change the driptip to green and well pass the tank as peach

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Willyza said:


> I personal like the 8ml tank bulb


8mls?! That is impressive, does it chew through that much juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> This mod puts international mods to shame (excl HE mods which i have not tried eg gloom)... pure class
> 
> Well done SA
> View attachment 129419


More pics of this one please!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Dammit @Rob Fisher !

Are you getting vapemail today? I'm waiting on the courier guy and he's normally here by now if he isn't going straight to you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/4/18)

Vapemail from @Rob Fisher to quieten a noisy @Stosta this morning...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Dammit @Rob Fisher !
> 
> Are you getting vapemail today? I'm waiting on the courier guy and he's normally here by now if he isn't going straight to you!



No vape mail today... but there are some inbound from overseas! And plus I have to go to work for an hour today... so it's going to be a tough day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> No vape mail today... but there are some inbound from overseas! And plus I have to go to work for an hour today... so it's going to be a tough day!


Haha! He just showed up and I berated him for daring to go somewhere else first.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Christos said:


> Vapemail from @Rob Fisher to quieten a noisy @Stosta this morning...
> View attachment 129471


I think you should move to Durban so I can just come share your vape stuff with you @Christos !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I think you should move to Durban so I can just come share your vape stuff with you @Christos !


Sure thing. Want my car keys as well while we are sharing?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/18)

Oh, I did get some Vape Mail! Some battery wraps for 26650's and some clapton wire to make small coils!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (18/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> No vape mail today... but there are some inbound from overseas! And plus I have to go to work for an hour today... so it's going to be a tough day!


Hahahaha Yoh MR fisher 1 hour? That’s most difficult

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Christos said:


> Sure thing. Want my car keys as well while we are sharing?


If it's just to drive your car then definitely!

If I'm responsible for repayments then no.
If it's the kind of situation where our keys are going into a bowl and we're drawing them, also no (my wife's decision not necessarily mine!).

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh, I did get some Vape Mail! Some battery wraps for 26650's and some clapton wire to make small coils!
> View attachment 129476


Wow Rob, 

That's a new level, you get vape mail even when you're not expecting any!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jos (18/4/18)

@Rob Fisher does not wait for Vapemail - Vapemail waits to go to @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## skola (18/4/18)

Jos said:


> @Rob Fisher does not wait for Vapemail - Vapemail waits to go to @Rob Fisher


This is hilarious. I foresee a separate sub forum being opened with Rob Fisher vaping memes that go along this "Chuck Norris" meme style..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/4/18)

skola said:


> This is hilarious. I foresee a separate sub forum being opened with Rob Fisher vaping memes that go along this "Chuck Norris" meme style..


@silver i guess this can be organized haha... I got some good ideas and im sure theres a few Meme masters here. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh, I did get some Vape Mail! Some battery wraps for 26650's and some clapton wire to make small coils!
> View attachment 129476



Cool - I hope you remembered me 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Cool - I hope you remembered me



I sure did! Will ship yours today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I sure did! Will ship yours today...



thanks Rob - no rush - SA trip very much in flux at the moment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Some delicious smelling prizes!!!!




Thanks @ADV-Des and @YeOldeOke ! Will let them sit for a bit and hopefully get into them this weekend!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Willyza (18/4/18)

Stosta said:


> 8mls?! That is impressive, does it chew through that much juice?


As U know depending on coil BUT yes got a V12 Prince T10 in it 

https://vapeuk.co.uk/collections/re...nks/products/smok-tfv12-prince-8ml-bulb-glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (18/4/18)

thanks @ADV-Des and @YeOldeOke and all the rest at www.alldayvapes.co.za

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (19/4/18)

My new baby.
Shout out to @KieranD gor going the extra mile to sort out my order and get it to me ASAP

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## 87hunter (19/4/18)

This little bolt snuck in under the radar last night

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (19/4/18)

@Stosta - Dude, you are a Rock Star, there are not enough words to explain my gratitude, thank you so much!
So much goodies, Hubby is so happy with his coils, the rest (drip tips, battery wraps, battery holders, cotton, everything I am running out of) is all mine

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Stosta (19/4/18)

Caramia said:


> @Stosta - Dude, you are a Rock Star, there are not enough words to explain my gratitude, thank you so much!
> So much goodies, Hubby is so happy with his coils, the rest (drip tips, battery wraps, battery holders, cotton, everything I am running out of) is all mine
> View attachment 129604


Glad it will finally be put to use, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/4/18)

i got mail who hoo


mine is these

new drip tip looks dam nice



and a Clone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (19/4/18)

Quick pick up mail from Juicy Joe’s, the Berserker 24mm. Just a quick build with the included coils.
So far the flavor is better then the RDA but i still need to find the right build with the RDA.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/18)

Mega Mega Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mega Mega Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 129688


What's in the box? What's in the box? 
Please do tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/18)

Dvarw's for Africa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny (19/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw's for Africa!
> View attachment 129699



That’s a whole lot of goodies right there, wow that was fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> That’s a whole lot of goodies right there, wow that was fast.



It was super fast! Left Budapest on Tuesday and arrived today! Fastest Vape Mail in HISTORY! DHL Rocks and at least you will have your DVarw before you head overseas! Winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (19/4/18)

A massive massive thank you to @Anvil for one amazing care package....full of coilz cotton and juice thank you so so much from the bottom of my heart.

And thank you to @Jp1905 for doing me a massive favour on his vacation to get me the Apocolypse RDA you two gents are amazing and pure of hart thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (19/4/18)

Cor said:


> A massive massive thank you to @Anvil for one amazing care package....full of coilz cotton and juice thank you so so much from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> And thank you to @Jp1905 for doing me a massive favour on his vacation to get me the Apocolypse RDA you two gents are amazing and pure of hart thank you so much.



Only a pleasure bud, hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw's for Africa!
> View attachment 129699

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw's for Africa!
> View attachment 129699


Did I count 30?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Did I count 30?



There was 37 including the MTL and 3.5mm DL versions... GB Value was R65,000!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There was 37 including the MTL and 3.5mm DL versions... GB Value was R65,000!


 Okeeeey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (19/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Okeeeey


Yip, there goes our ballance of exchange....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (19/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was super fast! Left Budapest on Tuesday and arrived today! Fastest Vape Mail in HISTORY! DHL Rocks and at least you will have your DVarw before you head overseas! Winner!




Oh that would just be epic if it arrives before I’m outbound, Rob you are a legend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (19/4/18)

Cor said:


> A massive massive thank you to @Anvil for one amazing care package....full of coilz cotton and juice thank you so so much from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> And thank you to @Jp1905 for doing me a massive favour on his vacation to get me the Apocolypse RDA you two gents are amazing and pure of hart thank you so much.



Pleasure boet!But I think you should thank my wife rather,I had to drag her pregnant belly around Durban!Still a pleasure nonetheless,anytime!And was a pleasure meeting you @Anvil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/18)

A very kind @Hakhan brought me a present to say thanks for the Dvarw group buy... so Ice Cream Mail Baby! Macaroons for me! My wife and kids dived in as well!  Thak you @Hakhan!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 17


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Some delicious smelling prizes!!!!
> 
> View attachment 129496
> 
> ...



Hope you'll do some reviews @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil (20/4/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Pleasure boet!But I think you should thank my wife rather,I had to drag her pregnant belly around Durban!Still a pleasure nonetheless,anytime!And was a pleasure meeting you @Anvil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was a pleasure meeting you too, pity we couldn't make a proper meet out of it, but now we know for next time. Tell your wife I say thanks for her patience while we talked vape!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RayDeny (20/4/18)

Holy cow that’s quick! Thank you Mr Rob!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Hakhan (20/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very kind @Hakhan brought me a present to say thanks for the Dvarw group buy... so Ice Cream Mail Baby! Macaroons for me! My wife and kids dived in as well!  Thak you @Hakhan!
> View attachment 129725
> View attachment 129727
> View attachment 129728


the very least i could do Rob for sorting out the GB.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> Holy cow that’s quick! Thank you Mr Rob!!!!!



It had to be quick... you need your Dvarw for your trip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/4/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher .. my dvarw accessories have arrived.. as usual no delays.. this legend of a vaper definitely doesn't waste time 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (20/4/18)

The speed and efficiency of @Rob Fisher is unparalleled!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (20/4/18)

Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher ! My first BB and i am excited to use it!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Cobrali (20/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher ! My first BB and i am excited to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also forgot that uncle @Rob Fisher also included two free juices! Now that's what I call excellent service!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! New Twisp Que and the new flavours! Just in time for my trip to Europe!! Thanks @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari! Ninja device going with to Germany, Austria, Russia, Estonia, Sweeden, Norway and Denmark!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## joshthecarver (20/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New Twisp Que and the new flavours! Just in time for my trip to Europe!! Thanks @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari! Ninja device going with to Germany, Austria, Russia, Estonia, Sweeden, Norway and Denmark!
> View attachment 129755


Are you off on a cruise, @Rob Fisher ? Scandinavia and Russia are amazing places to visit. Where in Russia are you visiting? Here is my souvenir from Saint Petersburg. I'm surprised it isn't illegal haha.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

joshthecarver said:


> Are you off on a cruise, @Rob Fisher ? Scandinavia and Russia are amazing places to visit. Where in Russia are you visiting? Here is my souvenir from Saint Petersburg. I'm surprised it isn't illegal haha.



First I'm heading the Hall of Vape show in Stuttgart and then spending some time exploring Germany and Austria... then up to cruise the Baltic! And yes just St Petersburg in Russia!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (20/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher ! My first BB and i am excited to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever want to sell that pearl button... Im the man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (20/4/18)

Christos said:


> If you ever want to sell that pearl button... Im the man!


Haha..that pearl button i really like!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/4/18)

Pick up mail yesterday from @Jengz 




Shukran brother

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (20/4/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Pick up mail yesterday from @Jengz
> 
> View attachment 129768
> 
> ...


Anytime my man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/4/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Pick up mail yesterday from @Jengz
> 
> View attachment 129768
> 
> ...



That e juice is awesome bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> That e juice is awesome bud.


Haven't had a chance to taste it yet.. Need a fresh build in the RTA/RDA first...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/4/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Haven't had a chance to taste it yet.. Need a fresh build in the RTA/RDA first...



It tastes exactly like a ice cold mango juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/18)

So a friend paid me a visit in the form of The Courier Guy.



Looks like it's going to be a great weekend, some concentrates from The Flavour Mill @DizZa @Erica_TFM , hoping to get back into mixing something other than one shots soon, and some other odds and ends to make for a interesting time ahead, especially with a new tank I want to try out for my e-pipe.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## jamie (20/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New Twisp Que and the new flavours! Just in time for my trip to Europe!! Thanks @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari! Ninja device going with to Germany, Austria, Russia, Estonia, Sweeden, Norway and Denmark!
> View attachment 129755



Any idea when those are getting released?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/4/18)

Vape Mail and Vape Pickup
Finally got my Manta, this tank looks the boobies. Also got my drop kit, the skyline looks proper sexy now.

And picked up some coils for the Manta and also some more Nic Salts juice for my MTL from Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/18)

jamie said:


> Any idea when those are getting released?



@jamie I think they should be hitting the Kiosks on next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New Twisp Que and the new flavours! Just in time for my trip to Europe!! Thanks @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari! Ninja device going with to Germany, Austria, Russia, Estonia, Sweeden, Norway and Denmark!
> View attachment 129755


Lucky man you are

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Gifted a lovely Cotton Bacon Vape Mat by @BigGuy from @Sir Vape! A quality thick vape mat!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/18)

Juice Mail Baby! Picked up the new Outkast range from Steam Masters and a test bottle of Mango Lassi from @method1!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (21/4/18)

Thanks to @Halfdaft Customs for the pickup and drop off. 
Sourin drop
Extra pod
Nic salt juice
Prining of the coily

And to @akhalz for the desce bag to fit with my white molly

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/4/18)

Some mail received yesterday, but was too exited to post then. Also too busy enjoying myself to really care . Firstly some mail from a slow boat from China, just waiting for them to explain where my mech is that should have been included! But at least my waterproof battery holder is in there.


And then very special mail arranged by @antonherbst and graciously hand delivered to me by @TheV , really appreciated it. An authentic OL16 which is going on top of the Reo.


Cannot wait to start building them.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (22/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Some mail received yesterday, but was too exited to post then. Also too busy enjoying myself to really care . Firstly some mail from a slow boat from China, just waiting for them to explain where my mech is that should have been included! But at least my waterproof battery holder is in there.
> View attachment 129928
> 
> And then very special mail arranged by @antonherbst and graciously hand delivered to me by @TheV , really appreciated it. An authentic OL16 which is going on top of the Reo.
> ...


Like the look of that silver drip tip. 
Put me on the dibs list if you ever sell 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (22/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Some mail received yesterday, but was too exited to post then. Also too busy enjoying myself to really care . Firstly some mail from a slow boat from China, just waiting for them to explain where my mech is that should have been included! But at least my waterproof battery holder is in there.
> View attachment 129928
> 
> And then very special mail arranged by @antonherbst and graciously hand delivered to me by @TheV , really appreciated it. An authentic OL16 which is going on top of the Reo.
> ...


Is ORGANIG COTTON more organic than organic cotton...?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (22/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Is ORGANIG COTTON more organic than organic cotton...?


Yes, yes it is. Some say about twice as much. The really good stuff is labeled all caps and in *BOLD*. Careful of clones though, always look for genuine Chinese Japanese ORGANIC COTTON. Genetically engineered to kill all pests without the need to use pesticides as well as able to grow in even the most polluted of chemical wastelands. So you can rest assured no pesticides nor artificial fertilizers were used in its production.

I should post this is the vaping tip competition thread I think.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (22/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Some mail received yesterday, but was too exited to post then. Also too busy enjoying myself to really care . Firstly some mail from a slow boat from China, just waiting for them to explain where my mech is that should have been included! But at least my waterproof battery holder is in there.
> View attachment 129928
> 
> And then very special mail arranged by @antonherbst and graciously hand delivered to me by @TheV , really appreciated it. An authentic OL16 which is going on top of the Reo.
> ...


I found the ol16 to produce the best flavour with high coils (be careful not to short with the cap or burn the drip tip) , almost in line with the posts and placing the cotton in dual coil mode so the airholes can be seen from each side I.e. no cotton restricting the airflow from home to hole on each side.

You could just pop over to the ol16 thread for some build inspiration!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Is ORGANIG COTTON more organic than organic cotton...?


@Pixstar @Raindance , that is handmade cotton, therefore it is organig as no organs have been hurt making it  , had to get something to make up for free shipping, that was the cheapest. Still going to wash it and dry and see what it looks like, I was piffed a tank that uses the strand for wicking according to the previous owner, so I am giving it a chance.

If something was to happen to me @Cornelius will inherit the silver driptip  so keep your fingers crossed. No, wait, @Cornelius , you are excluded from the finger crossing, I have heard that sometimes people wish for the thing they want,  so not taking a chance. Just joking though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (22/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Some mail received yesterday, but was too exited to post then. Also too busy enjoying myself to really care . Firstly some mail from a slow boat from China, just waiting for them to explain where my mech is that should have been included! But at least my waterproof battery holder is in there.
> View attachment 129928
> 
> And then very special mail arranged by @antonherbst and graciously hand delivered to me by @TheV , really appreciated it. An authentic OL16 which is going on top of the Reo.
> ...



I see the vape bug has bitten you badly !!

you need to see a doctor stat !!

just kidding, cool goodies there man, enjoy, please post a pic of the inside of the battery holder when you have a minute

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/18)

Well, ding dong dell! Hit me with a surprise! The doorbell rang and the chap said DHL here... on a Sunday? I didn't open the door but I did open the driveway gates and I was ready to empty a Glock magazine if the truck that came down the driveway didn't have a DHL sticker on the side. Sure enough, it was the DHL Truck with a delivery and it was one I was waiting for! 

Here is the box ready for unpacking.



And here is the box unpacked and Baby Choo's sister Monzie in it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/4/18)

@Rob Fisher - and....what was inside the box before the cat got in?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Heal Edition Atty Stands!



Bubble Glass tanks for the Skydrop.



Selection of Stainless Steel wire from Kidney Puncher - DNA250C Replay Baby! 



Siam Mods Drip Tips from the UK.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (22/4/18)

vicTor said:


> I see the vape bug has bitten you badly !!
> 
> you need to see a doctor stat !!
> 
> ...


It takes 6 batteries, so ideal for travel I think. Wil also mean I can carry more batteries with me without having to dig for them the whole time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (22/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rob Fisher - and....what was inside the box before the cat got in?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Schrodinger's Cat lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (22/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It takes 6 batteries, so ideal for travel I think. Wil also mean I can carry more batteries with me without having to dig for them the whole time.
> View attachment 129959



very cool, thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It takes 6 batteries, so ideal for travel I think. Wil also mean I can carry more batteries with me without having to dig for them the whole time.
> View attachment 129959



That looks awesome. I need one of those for when I leave South Africa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

Early morning delivery from the flavour mill

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/18)

This is the fastest SAPO delivery ever! KMD impact RDA!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie (23/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> This is the fastest SAPO delivery ever! KMD impact RDA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> This is the fastest SAPO delivery ever! KMD impact RDA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops..i forgot to add pics of the atty!








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/18)

Deckie said:


> Beautiful looking RDA



I just uploaded the pics of the RDA now..hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (23/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Oops..i forgot to add pics of the atty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look epic - as my kids would say - "Dope Man"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (23/4/18)

Delivery from the sirs. Looking forward to trying the zeus dual.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/18)

Finally i join the Sqounkadoodles, lets see if this for me.
Special thanks to VapeCartel

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (23/4/18)

My Dvarw MTL RTA with spares, a variety of airflow inserts and a stainless steel tank has arrived. Thank you @Rob Fisher. Looking forward to setting it up.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Steyn777 (23/4/18)

Look at them pose

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 130069
> 
> 
> Look at them pose



Quick question: are unicorn bottles better than the other types?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Quick question: are unicorn bottles better than the other types?



@RainstormZA no they are not... they are a pain... the juice gets onto the flat surface and drips off onto the table or your mod... they look really cool but they don't do you any favours... the good old Vapour Mountain bottles were the best by far... pity none of the vendors use them anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @RainstormZA no they are not... they are a pain... the juice gets onto the flat surface and drips off onto the table or your mod... they look really cool but they don't do you any favours... the good old Vapour Mountain bottles were the best by far... pity none of the vendors use them anymore.



Interesting , I'm using these but UK customs are very strict about child proof bottles and that nic should not exceed 1mg. Or was that 3mg?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (23/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Quick question: are unicorn bottles better than the other types?


I agree 100% with @Rob Fisher here...I got them for the look, they look sexy. Grrr.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (23/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Interesting , I'm using these but UK customs are very strict about child proof bottles and that nic should not exceed 1mg. Or was that 3mg?
> 
> View attachment 130081


Does anyone els see Dawie die Kabouter when looking at this....
They actually look very practical, lot easier to carry around @RainstormZA ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Does anyone els see Dawie die Kabouter when looking at this....
> They actually look very practical, lot easier to carry around @RainstormZA ?



Well I like the screw tops for the 500ml bottles but they can sometimes hold in juice at the very end of the tip so when it's being opened, it can spit back at you and not practical for travel as when you open a few times to use, it tends to leak down after closing it again. I've had to clean them a few times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

Another Twisp Mini Vega with their new Arcus tank. I took it in to a Twisp kiosk for them to load the Smart Curve software. 




And, also from the kiosk, some mouthpiece covers - for hygiene purposes when you're in a group and passing your mod around.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft (24/4/18)

Vape maaaaaaaaaaaail!!!!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 6


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @RainstormZA no they are not... they are a pain... the juice gets onto the flat surface and drips off onto the table or your mod... they look really cool but they don't do you any favours... the good old Vapour Mountain bottles were the best by far... pity none of the vendors use them anymore.


Uncle @Rob Fisher Are you talking about THese? This is what my 1st XXX came in and I have only been using these since I started DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Interesting , I'm using these but UK customs are very strict about child proof bottles and that nic should not exceed 1mg. Or was that 3mg?
> 
> View attachment 130081


@RainstormZA Have you tried these? They have a child safe cap and they make almost No mess!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher Are you talking about THese? This is what my 1st XXX came in and I have only been using these since I started DIY.



Nope, not those but those are also great! These are the ones I'm talking about!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope, not those but those are also great! These are the ones I'm talking about!
> View attachment 130090


Oh yes, I remember these, thats actually what I was thinking of. 
Then a correction on my part, I had that type of bottle, then bought those bottles for DIY at Westpack (I think they still sell them) and later stuck with the PET needle nose bottles as they where the least messy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (24/4/18)

Getting back into DIY with a package this morning from @Richio

Super quick delivery!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Humbolt said:


> Getting back into DIY with a package this morning from @Richio
> 
> Super quick delivery!
> 
> View attachment 130102



Haha I'm a bad influence. First Faiyaz and now you.

Awesome stuff though! Have fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Dietz said:


> @RainstormZA Have you tried these? They have a child safe cap and they make almost No mess!!



Yes, I recycle the empty concentrate bottles and the pouring hole is a tight squeeze. I've had to make them bigger to fill up my tank faster. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (24/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha I'm a bad influence. First Faiyaz and now you.
> 
> Awesome stuff though! Have fun


Lol thank you, will probably hound you for some tips as I haven't done DIY in years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft (25/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 130166



Been eyeing this one! Keen to hear your thoughts!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Been eyeing this one! Keen to hear your thoughts!



@Halfdaft Customs the Recurve is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 130166


were did you get it from so fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> were did you get it from so fast



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-recurve-rda-by-wotofo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (25/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> were did you get it from so fast



@Rob Fisher has the super power of getting vape gear as it launches

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (25/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 130166


The day I seen the first review of this and seen it came in gold I was like there’s Mr Fishers one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JB1987 (25/4/18)

From the awesome guys at @Sir Vape . Now I just need to get home to build it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (25/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope, not those but those are also great! These are the ones I'm talking about!
> View attachment 130090


I use these for my diy mixes. I literally chuck them in my laptop bag on my way to work and the never leak. Touch wood, hope I don't have to eat my words soon. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (26/4/18)

Early morning vapemail from Vape Monarch! Silvered out kit for my Holy!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991 (26/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Early morning vapemail from Vape Monarch! Silvered out kit for my Holy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy the tightening kit as well? makes the job a lot easier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/4/18)

gman211991 said:


> Did you buy the tightening kit as well? makes the job a lot easier


I already had the tightening kit since last year as well as the rda polishing kit..haha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (26/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> I already had the tightening kit since last year as well as the rda polishing kit..haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Awesome stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/18)

OMG this SolarStorm is nothing short of BEAUTIFUL!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Ash (26/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG this SolarStorm is nothing short of BEAUTIFUL!
> View attachment 130281
> View attachment 130282



Mod of the Year 2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/18)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 21


----------



## Dietz (26/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 130285
> View attachment 130286
> View attachment 130287
> View attachment 130288
> ...


CHICKEN DINNER!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (26/4/18)

Dietz said:


> CHICKEN DINNER!!!


More like fillet mignon dinner

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/4/18)

Small supply of some concentrates and one shots, hopefully going to be a mixing weekend, locust 1&2 dependent.  But I know where they sleep, and only I have administrator rights on the data, password change no problemo.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## veecee (26/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Small supply of some concentrates and one shots, hopefully going to be a mixing weekend, locust 1&2 dependent.  But I know where they sleep, and only I have administrator rights on the data, password change no problemo.
> View attachment 130304


Nice me too! Happy mixing!

I also got quite a few different tobaccos to try out





Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (26/4/18)

...me 3 !!

not for the faint hearted ....lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (26/4/18)

@vicTor @veecee , looks like we all want to try the tobaccos, can't believe what I was missing. Enjoy the mixing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/18)

Today's vapemail: 4 of Revolution Vape's juices, and some @smilelykumeenit coils:

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (26/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @vicTor @veecee , looks like we all want to try the tobaccos, can't believe what I was missing. Enjoy the mixing.



yes they quite enjoyable, enjoy mixing !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (26/4/18)

A new toy from @Cor thanks bud shes a beauty!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (26/4/18)

vicTor said:


> yes they quite enjoyable, enjoy mixing !


Just bought them because they were on special. Still need to find a recipe or two.





Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (26/4/18)

veecee said:


> Just bought them because they were on special. Still need to find a recipe or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 Leaves
Soho

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/4/18)

Andre said:


> 7 Leaves
> Soho


@veecee @vicTor I also bought because of the special. Thank you @Andre for the tip on what to try it out with. @method1 Rodeo is going to be mixed at a higher pg for the pipe, maybe a 60/40, then the wait begins. Never thought that I would be drooling for a tobacco vape, just goes to show how our likes and styles change over time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (26/4/18)

Jp1905 said:


> A new toy from @Cor thanks bud shes a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This mod is quite the jet setter, from Cape Town to jhb and back to Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cobrali (26/4/18)

Atmizoo vapeshell finally released after being stuck at customs for 4 days..luckily the Atmizoo team helped out and constantly communicated with customs and myself and sorted the issue out!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905 (26/4/18)

Vape_r said:


> This mod is quite the jet setter, from Cape Town to jhb and back to Cape Town



Becoming the village bicycle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee (26/4/18)

Andre said:


> 7 Leaves
> Soho


Thx @Andre definitely gonna check these out. Apricot tobacco sounds surprisingly good. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (26/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 130285
> View attachment 130286
> View attachment 130287
> View attachment 130288
> ...


Must also look amazing with the shorter Skyline Drop kit...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Must also look amazing with the shorter Skyline Drop kit...?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog (27/4/18)

What has this got to do with vape mail you ask - See this tip.



Chris du Toit said:


> When come home with a new mod, make sure you have something for the missus so she can be distracted by the cost of your new gear!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (27/4/18)

And my new toy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/4/18)

Not fair really 1 box for me, lot's for the wife.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Jengz (27/4/18)

Win mail baby! Thanks again to the legends at drip society! Such great service and what amazing prize to win!!!! @Cruzz_33 you sirs are amazing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (27/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 130285
> View attachment 130286
> View attachment 130287
> View attachment 130288
> ...



Oh wow @Rob Fisher , you got it!
In time for your trip
Congrats

It is so beautiful - that silver piece on the front makes it!
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/4/18)

Only fitting that you get your first @Jengz 
Mine is in the cape, why is today a public holiday??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (27/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Only fitting that you get your first @Jengz
> Mine is in the cape, why is today a public holiday??
> 
> View attachment 130380


I got mine yesterday but my domestic hid it from me because she says there’s far too many parcels coming to me, I must slow down, after explaining I won this one and didn’t pay for it she released it!

Got my own SARS officials here by me man! It’s by the hard times

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (27/4/18)

Jengz said:


> I got mine yesterday but my domestic hid it from me because she says there’s far too many parcels coming to me, I must slow down, after explaining I won this one and didn’t pay for it she released it!
> 
> Got my own SARS officials here by me man! It’s by the hard times



Next time bribe her with a shopping voucher lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (27/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Next time bribe her with a shopping voucher lol


She’s like my second mother, I just give her a massive hug and she gives in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (27/4/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 130373
> View attachment 130374
> View attachment 130375
> 
> Win mail baby! Thanks again to the legends at drip society! Such great service and what amazing prize to win!!!! @Cruzz_33 you sirs are amazing!



Enjoy your amazing winnings @Jengz !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/18)

GIFT MAIL 

Wow! Someone on the forum, who wishes to remain anonymous, sent me this amazing Coilmaster. Whew! I was speechless when I opened the packet. I don't build so I won't use it for tools, but it will definitely come in handy to carry all my juices - and just in time for the Cape Town Vape Meet tomorrow. It's absolutely stunning!!!!

Anonymous, I can not thank you enough!  and I wish I knew what I did to deserve it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (28/4/18)

Thats awesome @Hooked !
Enjoy!
PS - Please tell the peeps at the meet to take a few photos for us

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/4/18)

My goodie-bag from @Vape Republic. 

Nic salts pods for my Aspire Gusto Mini - it's sooo convenient using the pods. The Elements nic salts liquid I'll be trying for the first time but I have no doubt that it'll be good. Elements is just fantastic! @Ruwaid I ordered the honey-roasted tobacco pods at your suggestion, even though I don't usually vape tobacco flavours. I'll game to try it though! 







And then a super surprise of some juice samples and vape bands!! Thank you so much @Vape Republic!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (28/4/18)

Hooked said:


> GIFT MAIL
> 
> Wow! Someone on the forum, who wishes to remain anonymous, sent me this amazing Coilmaster. Whew! I was speechless when I opened the packet. I don't build so I won't use it for tools, but it will definitely come in handy to carry all my juices - and just in time for the Cape Town Vape Meet tomorrow. It's absolutely stunning!!!!
> 
> ...


This little bag is a winner. I carry my out and about goodies in it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (28/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Not fair really 1 box for me, lot's for the wife.
> View attachment 130367
> View attachment 130368
> View attachment 130369
> View attachment 130370


I'll gladly take this one box. Wife can have 30 boxes for all I care.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (28/4/18)

Hooked said:


> My goodie-bag from @Vape Republic.
> 
> Nic salts pods for my Aspire Gusto Mini - it's sooo convenient using the pods. The Elements nic salts liquid I'll be trying for the first time but I have no doubt that it'll be good. Elements is just fantastic! @Ruwaid I ordered the honey-roasted tobacco pods at your suggestion, even though I don't usually vape tobacco flavours. I'll game to try it though!
> 
> ...


The Element PNK Ns/20 is actually very pleasant. Works great on the Suorin Air. Not sure if you've tried the Opus Juice Co. Nic Salts range yet? Also very nice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (28/4/18)

Hooked said:


> My goodie-bag from @Vape Republic.
> 
> Nic salts pods for my Aspire Gusto Mini - it's sooo convenient using the pods. The Elements nic salts liquid I'll be trying for the first time but I have no doubt that it'll be good. Elements is just fantastic! @Ruwaid I ordered the honey-roasted tobacco pods at your suggestion, even though I don't usually vape tobacco flavours. I'll game to try it though!
> 
> ...


I recall you being on a "juice buy freeze" and I also recall telling you to just give up and accept that this is how things are happening going forward. 

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (28/4/18)

Christos said:


> I recall you being on a "juice buy freeze" and I also recall telling you to just give up and accept that this is how things are happening going forward.
> 
> Enjoy!



@Christos You're quite right - I think it was in Dec. that I said that in the New Year I wouldn't buy any more juice - but I didn't say *which* New Year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (28/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Christos You're quite right - I think it was in Dec. that I said that in the New Year I wouldn't buy any more juice - but I didn't say *which* New Year.


Touchè! 
The year of course was implied.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (28/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> This little bag is a winner. I carry my out and about goodies in it.
> 
> View attachment 130471


@Captain Chaos It truly is fantastic. I used it today to take my mods and juice to the vape meet. I'm just afraid that I'm going to stretch those bands too much - but I guess if it's just for an hour or so while travelling it's OK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> The Element PNK Ns/20 is actually very pleasant. Works great on the Suorin Air. Not sure if you've tried the Opus Juice Co. Nic Salts range yet? Also very nice!
> View attachment 130480



@Pixstar Yes I actually have a bottle of Opus Fresh Lemonade and I agree, it is very nice. I'll see how they compare when I vape the Elements liquid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Gift Mail  

Another wonderful peep on the forum, who also wants to remain anonymous, made two bottles of coffee juice for me. I appreciate this so much; even more so because he doesn't even vape coffee himself! He also sent a bottle of concentrate with the coffees, which is great! @Braki, when you get back I'll give you half if you would be so kind as to make up my half for me ... deal? 

The kindness of the vaping community / peeps on this forum never ceases to amaze me. My profile pic on Facebook is of my two dogs and an image which says, "The more I learn about people, the more I like my dog.". I certainly don't think that anymore and I'm going to change it!

Thank you sooooo much, Anonymous!!! I really appreciate the trouble that you went to.

*EDIT:* There will be no forum review on this juice at the request of the peep who made it for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (1/5/18)

Visit to vapehyper today might have a mild building addiction. And no I didn't buy any cotton...
Free gift from them thanks @vapehyper

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (1/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Gift Mail
> 
> Another wonderful peep on the forum, who also wants to remain anonymous, made two bottles of coffee juice for me. I appreciate this so much; even more so because he doesn't even vape coffee himself! He also sent a bottle of concentrate with the coffees, which is great! @Braki, when you get back I'll give you half if you would be so kind as to make up my half for me ... deal?
> 
> ...



Thats awesome @Hooked 
More coffee juice for you to taste and report back on no doubt!
Let us know how it goes when you get a chance to try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @Hooked
> More coffee juice for you to taste and report back on no doubt!
> Let us know how it goes when you get a chance to try it



The peep who made it for me said he'd done so just for me and he doesn't want a forum review - just private feedback out of interest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/5/18)

Friep said:


> Visit to vapehyper today might have a mild building addiction. And no I didn't buy any cotton...
> Free gift from them thanks @vapehyper
> View attachment 130671


Be sure to share new builds @Friep

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (1/5/18)

Collect Mail today from Takealot. 

@Andre gave an excellent tip in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-949 to use these for cleaning driptips etc. 

R60 for the box

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

Mixing day today !!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Im Very excited for this Vape mail, Got the ingredients needed for a upgrade on my Deez Melons and Also have the ingredients for @Rude Rudi s Pychee!!
And finally, I am giving tobaccos another go again, lets see how this one ends

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Im Very excited for this Vape mail, Got the ingredients needed for a upgrade on my Deez Melons and Also have the ingredients for @Rude Rudi s Pychee!!
> And finally, I am giving tobaccos another go again, lets see how this one ends
> 
> View attachment 130766


Looking good there, I realized this morning that I did not include inawera pear in my order,  trying to rectify now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Looking good there, I realized this morning that I did not include inawera pear in my order,  trying to rectify now.


Happens to me so often 
I think thats Rule no 1 of DIY

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Happens to me so often
> I think thats Rule no 1 of DIY


Rectified, thanks to the guys at BLCK Vapour, @Richio , included in my order as the courier had not been to collect. Thanks to Zain and team, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (2/5/18)

Thanks @Cruzz_33 and Drip Society.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Steyn777 (2/5/18)

Just arrived, Goon with an added Lit juice as bonus. Thanks @arbdullah

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

No explanation needed. I'm on brood en tik for the rest of the month. That's where you hang a piece of meat in the fridge and you may let it touch your bread, then it's someone else's turn.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 10


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/5/18)

they are here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> they are here
> View attachment 130811



mooi man mooi !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joshthecarver (2/5/18)

I couldn't resist the lime green... Time to see if there's truth behind the nic salts hype. 35mgs has given me a headrush

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

joshthecarver said:


> I couldn't resist the lime green... Time to see if there's truth behind the nic salts hype. 35mgs has given me a headrush
> View attachment 130832


I took a toot on a 24 mg salts one and felt like a school laaitie double clutching a Texan plain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## aktorsyl (2/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I took a toot on a 24 mg salts one and felt like a school laaitie double clutching a Texan plain.


Hahah I hear ya.
I don't get the fuss behind the nic salts thing, to be honest. It's a little smoother than freebase, but meh, it doesn't really impress me. Also, power of the mind is a thing.. every nic-salt juice I tried felt like it should taste salty because my brain said "but nic SALT, man".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Hahah I hear ya.
> I don't get the fuss behind the nic salts thing, to be honest. It's a little smoother than freebase, but meh. Also, power of the mind is a thing.. every nic-salt juice I tried felt like it should taste salty because my brain said "but nic SALT, man".


Agreed, you don't vape that thing the same as a mod. About the only one that seemed to not be bothered was @Christos , think he can win a cloud competition with a drop or suorin air with 48 mg nic salts.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos (2/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Agreed, you don't vape that thing the same as a mod. About the only one that seemed to not be bothered was @Christos , think he can win a cloud competition with a drop or suorin air with 48 mg nic salts.


45mg nicotine salts 
The extra 3 mg may give me hair on my chest

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (3/5/18)

Thanks to the brilliant and diligent @BumbleBee!
I think you are the first vendor to answer me in the who has stock section and to actually have what I was looking for wich was a strange request!
My hat goes off to you Sir!

@Silver mesh wick testing to commence soon!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (3/5/18)

Awesome. 
All the best with that @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

Christos said:


> Thanks to the brilliant and diligent @BumbleBee!
> I think you are the first vendor to answer me in the who has stock section and to actually have what I was looking for wich was a strange request!
> My hat goes off to you Sir!
> 
> ...



@Christos Yep, @BumbleBee is right on top of things. In the cut-throat business world, if you snooze, you lose - but Bumblebee is wide awake!! In Dec. last year I saw a new product on the Internet (the Eleaf Basal) and immediately fell in love with it. I posted on Who has Stock and the only vendor to reply to me was Bumblebee, who told me that the mod hadn't even arrived in SA yet, but that he would order it for me. Now that's what I call service!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/18)

Just a small but important order from The Flavour Mill @Erica_TFM , and some VCT5 's for the Reo, and battery holders so that hey don't get mixed up.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn (3/5/18)

Received my precious, shout out to @JsPLAYn, excellent seller and kept me up to date all the way, goods received in great and secure condition/ packaging.
Thanks, highly recommended seller.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## JsPLAYn (3/5/18)

acorn said:


> Received my precious, shout out to @JsPLAYn, excellent seller and kept me up to date all the way, goods received in great and secure condition/ packaging.
> Thanks, highly recommended seller.
> View attachment 130869


Hope u enjoy it to bits.. lovely little mod it is

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (3/5/18)

All the way from Mexico! Marc Mods skull bottles for my squonkers!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (3/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> All the way from Mexico! Marc Mods skull bottles for my squonkers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always get excited when I see you posting in this thread @Cobrali ! Nice bottles!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cobrali (3/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I always get excited when I see you posting in this thread @Cobrali ! Nice bottles!


Thanks! Just getting some matchy matchy going since the new bottles that come with the limightlight are too big and then i saw this pic in the limelight group and started searching for bottles..the blue/white for the bliss. The black for the gloom and the yellow for the gloomtem that is on it's way!








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (3/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks! Just getting some matchy matchy going since the new bottles that come with the limightlight are too big and then i saw this pic in the limelight group and started searching for bottles..the blue/white for the bliss. The black for the gloom and the yellow for the gloomtem that is on it's way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

I just HAD to get this - for the bottle! Just look at it - not only the bottle, but the box that it comes in too! WOW! 
Takes me back to my teenage years. It's groovy, baby!! I'll have to take it with me down the drag to my china's pad. 

Thank you, Kobus - Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain for sending this to me all the way from Upington!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BaD Mountain (3/5/18)

@Hooked My pleasure

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks! Just getting some matchy matchy going since the new bottles that come with the limightlight are too big and then i saw this pic in the limelight group and started searching for bottles..the blue/white for the bliss. The black for the gloom and the yellow for the gloomtem that is on it's way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely coloured bottles @Cobrali - your mod is looking awesome with that colour combo!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (3/5/18)

Silver said:


> Lovely coloured bottles @Cobrali - your mod is looking awesome with that colour combo!!


Haha..this is not my Bliss @Silver.  but it will look similar soon..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (3/5/18)

Coming home late after an insane day at work only to find my goodies here! Another gusto because I can’t get enough and some of my favourite juices! Epic maaaaaan

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## aktorsyl (3/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I just HAD to get this - for the bottle! Just look at it - not only the bottle, but the box that it comes in too! WOW!
> Takes me back to my teenage years. It's groovy, baby!! I'll have to take it with me down the drag to my china's pad.
> 
> Thank you, Kobus - Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain for sending this to me all the way from Upington!
> ...


Haha nice. I don't know the juice, but I've got a ton of respect for Revolution's mixologists. Their juices are amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (4/5/18)

moerse thanks @Moerse Rooikat 

@Dimi @Rafique

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/5/18)

vicTor said:


> moerse thanks @Moerse Rooikat
> 
> @Dimi @Rafique
> 
> View attachment 130970


they made it nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya (4/5/18)

Just arrived from the Sirs.
Cant wait to try this rta.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Anvil (4/5/18)

Some friday mail from Vape Cartel. Hoping to smash out some nice coils for replay this weekend with that SS wire.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (4/5/18)

Giving this pod thing a try.Been using it with 70/30 juice at 15mg and I must say its a sneaky nic rush.They definitely made good improvements on this V2.Thanks Vape King @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/5/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Giving this pod thing a try.Been using it with 70/30 juice at 15mg and I must say its a sneaky nic rush.They definitely made good improvements on this V2.Thanks Vape King @Stroodlepuff
> View attachment 131012


70/30 works fine?.. no dry hits?...... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (4/5/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> 70/30 works fine?.. no dry hits?......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


None at all.Ive been chain vaping it without 1 dry hit so far.I did leave the pods to soak for 20 mins before vaping though.In the packaging there's a leaflet that says they recommend 70/30 and not to use anything lower than 60/40.I know guys use 50/50 without issues too.Really good device and I normally use mechs so that's saying something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/5/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> None at all.Ive been chain vaping it without 1 dry hit so far.I did leave the pods to soak for 20 mins before vaping though.In the packaging there's a leaflet that says they recommend 70/30 and not to use anything lower than 60/40.I know guys use 50/50 without issues too.Really good device and I normally use mechs so that's saying something.


Awesum.. I'm Currently using 'fill my pod' 35mg .. its really nice for those hard hitting .. but I didn even realise it's 70/30 aswell lol ... thanks if u didn post I wouldn't have known I can use my regular daily juices too for times I dnt want a nic rush or throat hit

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (4/5/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> Awesum.. I'm Currently using 'fill my pod' 35mg .. its really nice for those hard hitting .. but I didn even realise it's 70/30 aswell lol ... thanks if u didn post I wouldn't have known I can use my regular daily juices too for times I dnt want a nic rush or throat hit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Pleasure bud,this forum is all about learning and sharing.I benefitted a lot from other members posts.Gotta love our vape community.
I also wanna try the 35mg and 50mg juices I can imagine the head rush must be crazy.
I agree with you it's nice to use regular juices when you don't want the rush or throat hit.Try it out let me know how it goes bud.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/5/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Pleasure bud,this forum is all about learning and sharing.I benefitted a lot from other members posts.Gotta love our vape community.
> I also wanna try the 35mg and 50mg juices I can imagine the head rush must be crazy.
> I agree with you it's nice to use regular juices when you don't want the rush or throat hit.Try it out let me know how it goes bud.
> View attachment 131016


I just filled my spare with my favourite juice Pulse summer soother.. 3mg tho as I want a minimal as possible throat hit. Just want to chase flavour.. and keep my vanilla caramel tobacco 35mg for after work

To be honest 35mg is nt that harsh . Its quite pleasant like smoking a camel filter. I chain vape it with no nic rush or headrush and I'm vaping 3mg almost 3 yrs .. I belive it's due to the Salt nic .. but I'm liking the MTL for a change 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/5/18)

Vape Mail from @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) and @Bumblebabe (Living Proof) 

It's great to receive vaping stuff and healthy snacks in one box! These snacks are all low-carb, sugar-free and gluten-free. 
Tomorrow I'll post individual pics of each product, with the nutritional content, in a separate thread under Health Matters
@Braki @Rob Fisher 







The eLeaf iJust 3 - love the colours!










And Bumblebee also sent a little gift for me. Thank you so much @BumbleBee. You're such a kind, generous person!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (4/5/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> I just filled my spare with my favourite juice Pulse summer soother.. 3mg tho as I want a minimal as possible throat hit. Just want to chase flavour.. and keep my vanilla caramel tobacco 35mg for after work
> 
> To be honest 35mg is nt that harsh . Its quite pleasant like smoking a camel filter. I chain vape it with no nic rush or headrush and I'm vaping 3mg almost 3 yrs .. I belive it's due to the Salt nic .. but I'm liking the MTL for a change
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing bud im definitely gonna try 35mg salt nic.Camel filter does have a nice hit not too harsh.Vanilla caramel tobacco sounds tasty as hell gonna look for that flavor too.My better half is gonna shake her head when she sees me come home with more flavors lol.
I put in berry and melon on ice 3mg (adv exotic blue same guys that make fantasi) and my other half is hogging the pod now she's loves it.She also loves mechs now she wants one so I guess I'll be picking up a pod system for her soon lol.The MTL is a refreshing change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (4/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Vape Mail from @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) and @Bumblebabe (Living Proof)
> 
> It's great to receive vaping stuff and healthy snacks in one box! These snacks are all low-carb, sugar-free and gluten-free.
> Tomorrow I'll post individual pics of each product, with the nutritional content, in a separate thread under Health Matters
> ...


Please tag me in that post kind of doing a carb free thing for a while now always looking for threats we could eat...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (4/5/18)

Friep said:


> Please tag me in that post kind of doing a carb free thing for a while now always looking for threats we could eat...



Will do, but there aren't any "threats" from Living Proof

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (4/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Will do, but there aren't any "threats" from Living Proof


Treats lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Friep (4/5/18)

And that Nautilus is a awesome tank and if I am not mistaken you get a rba for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

Friep said:


> And that Nautilus is a awesome tank and if I am not mistaken you get a rba for it.



It's the first time that I'll be using a Nautilus. I bought it because quite a lot of peeps have mentioned that it's good e.g. @Ruwaid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape mail baby. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (6/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape mail baby.


Even in Germany, I like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail Baby. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail baby. Taifun GT IV






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail baby. EFest charger made for the bigger batteries. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/5/18)

Nice mails @Rob Fisher 
Were these picked up at the show?
Looking forward to hearing more about them


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail baby. One RTA from Portugal. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail baby. Juice. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail baby. Flash E Vaper RTA from Germany. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Silver said:


> Nice mails @Rob Fisher
> Were these picked up at the show?
> Looking forward to hearing more about them



Yebo Hi Ho. Will start playing when I’m relaxing on the ship on the Baltic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (6/5/18)

Yagya said:


> Just arrived from the Sirs.
> Cant wait to try this rta.
> View attachment 130971


Can't wait for the review. Is it easier to take apart and screw together than the original Zeus? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail baby. A unicorn I have been after for a long time. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (6/5/18)

@Rob Fisher , youve got to tell us what these lovely devices are!
Looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail Baby. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , youve got to tell us what these lovely devices are!
> Looks great



Hi Ho the white one is an Amor Mech squonker with silver contacts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Vape Mail Baby! EFest slim K2 charger and four EFest 18650 3000mAh batteries. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

This was a juice called Rob that I made myself using a computer driven mixing machine. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (6/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> This was a juice called Rob that I made myself using a computer driven mixing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winner!
Let me guess, it had some litchi and some menthol in it?
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (6/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> This was a juice called Rob that I made myself using a computer driven mixing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did u use mixed berries, litchi and menthol concentrates to mix this Oom?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

SvoeMesto KayFun Five 2 RTA 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (6/5/18)

Silver said:


> Winner!
> Let me guess, it had some litchi and some menthol in it?
> Hehe


Beat me to it Mr @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Heheh Guys... it’s actually a Pinocolada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (6/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail baby. A unicorn I have been after for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO JEALOUS!!!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

The biggest RTA you have ever seen! The Aromamizer Titan. It holds 41ml of juice. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Another device I have been after for a long time. The Steampipes Corona RTA that uses steel cables to run the juice to the cotton. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (6/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The biggest RTA you have ever seen! The Aromamizer Titan. It holds 41ml of juice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



41ml !
My word Rob!
Juice for days
Lovely
Hope the flavour is good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Some Swiss cotton. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

Some 510 adapters for my Flave 22’s. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/18)

And finally some more juice. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (6/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another device I have been after for a long time. The Steampipes Corona RTA that uses steel cables to run the juice to the cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Sounds interesting! Would like to see more on this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/18)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (7/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The biggest RTA you have ever seen! The Aromamizer Titan. It holds 41ml of juice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had one of these a couple of weeks now, and it's turned into my 2nd favorite RTA (no.1 will always be the Dvarw) very quickly. The fact that you only need to refill maybe every 3rd day and also that it gives a very surprising amount of flavor makes it a winner for me. Just not very portable though...

All your goodies are looking amazing Mr Fisher sir, I'm sure I speak for most of us when I say the jealousy is real!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/18)

Anvil said:


> Had one of these a couple of weeks now, and it's turned into my 2nd favorite RTA (no.1 will always be the Dvarw) very quickly. The fact that you only need to refill maybe every 3rd day and also that it gives a very surprising amount of flavor makes it a winner for me. Just not very portable though...
> 
> All your goodies are looking amazing Mr Fisher sir, I'm sure I speak for most of us when I say the jealousy is real!



Amazing, thanks @Anvil 
Now I want one 
Am wondering if one can put in a fairly tame build? And if the airflow can be a restricted lung?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/5/18)

i


Silver said:


> Amazing, thanks @Anvil
> Now I want one
> Am wondering if one can put in a fairly tame build? And if the airflow can be a restricted lung?


Im also tempted to get one with that 40mm mod! For science! (and also a 24 hour no frills, no refill setup )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/5/18)

Christos said:


> i
> 
> Im also tempted to get one with that 40mm mod! For science! (and also a 24 hour no frills, no refill setup )



Desk vape @Christos 
Hook up to a car battery or maybe a USB port?
Something like that
Wick change after 40ml of same flavour - thats made for me! Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Anvil (7/5/18)

Silver said:


> Amazing, thanks @Anvil
> Now I want one
> Am wondering if one can put in a fairly tame build? And if the airflow can be a restricted lung?


There are so many different airflow settings I'm sure you could get a restricted hit from it. Also, it comes with an optional neutral center post for the deck so you can put a dual coil build that doubles resistance rather than halving it. The combination of options available is huge. The only thing is the coils (or at least the legs) have to be quite long in order to get to the holes or posts due to the immense build deck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/5/18)

Christos said:


> i
> 
> Im also tempted to get one with that 40mm mod! For science! (and also a 24 hour no frills, no refill setup )


Haha..ask Gary..he has been rocking this RTA for weeks now..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/18)

@Christos - this is seriously something we need to look into
Setting that thing up with a tame restricted fruity menthol
Im actually quite excited, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/18)

Dietz said:


> This Sounds interesting! Would like to see more on this one



I have had my eye on a Corona for a while now and when I saw the rhodium plated beauty with gold plated steel wick rope the fomo was too great to resist. Can’t wait to give it a test drive. Maybe when I’m setting on the boat I will give it a go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Anvil (7/5/18)

@Silver this is _*definitely*_ a desk mod. Titan on top of the Laisimo F4 quad batt. Setup weighs the same as a small moon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/5/18)

Anvil said:


> @Silver this is _*definitely*_ a desk mod. Titan on top of the Laisimo L4 quad batt. Setup weighs the same as a small moon.
> 
> View attachment 131219



Lol, a small moon
Love it @Anvil !
Thanks for the pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (7/5/18)

Anvil said:


> @Silver this is _*definitely*_ a desk mod. Titan on top of the Laisimo L4 quad batt. Setup weighs the same as a small moon.
> 
> View attachment 131219


That thing looks like it should be plugged into a Nuclear Power station to work

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/18)

Anvil said:


> @Silver this is _*definitely*_ a desk mod. Titan on top of the Laisimo L4 quad batt. Setup weighs the same as a small moon.
> 
> View attachment 131219



Ahhhh I was wondering what mod I could buy to fit that beast. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (7/5/18)

Silver said:


> @Christos - this is seriously something we need to look into
> Setting that thing up with a tame restricted fruity menthol
> Im actually quite excited, lol


Ive been putting this purchase off because Of the mod.
I would need a 41mm mod to house it like the lassimo but I really wanted the lassimo to come with the pre release features it had i.e. a power bank for 4x 18650's. 
If i can find a mod that will house it and is also a powerbank i may be trigger happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/18)

Christos said:


> Ive been putting this purchase off because Of the mod.
> I would need a 41mm mod to house it like the lassimo but I really wanted the lassimo to come with the pre release features it had i.e. a power bank for 4x 18650's.
> If i can find a mod that will house it and is also a powerbank i may be trigger happy!



Ok
Please let me know because i may also be tempted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/18)

Silver said:


> Ok
> Please let me know because i may also be tempted


http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-At...misers/Steam-Crave-Aromamizer-Titan-41mm-RDTA

http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/laisimo-F4-360W-box-mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (7/5/18)

Correction, it's an *F*4, not an L4. It's clearly monday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (7/5/18)

Thanks @Sir Vape appreciate the kind gesture and who doesn't love free stuff. Juices smell awesome

Free juice for the mod repair issue.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (7/5/18)

Anvil said:


> @Silver this is _*definitely*_ a desk mod. Titan on top of the Laisimo F4 quad batt. Setup weighs the same as a small moon.
> 
> View attachment 131219


 If i may ask, which/what coils are you running in that beast..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (7/5/18)

KarlDP said:


> If i may ask, which/what coils are you running in that beast..


I think its two of these:

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 12


----------



## Anvil (7/5/18)

KarlDP said:


> If i may ask, which/what coils are you running in that beast..






Jokes aside though, at the moment I'm running a dual alien build, 6 wraps 3.5mm ID ni80. 100-120w and it's still not that warm. Before that was dual fused claptons, 7 wraps 4mm ID that came to 0.4 total which was a bit tamer and vaped nicely at 75w.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KarlDP (7/5/18)

Anvil said:


> View attachment 131231
> 
> 
> Jokes aside though, at the moment I'm running a dual alien build, 6 wraps 3.5mm ID ni80. 100-120w and it's still not that warm. Before that was dual fused claptons, 7 wraps 4mm ID that came to 0.4 total which was a bit tamer and vaped nicely at 75w.



HAHAHA thanks man.. Very much interested in that setup...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

My juice order from Bling.  All coffees except for the Carrot Cake

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## aktorsyl (7/5/18)

Hooked said:


> My juice order from Bling.  All coffees except for the Carrot Cake
> 
> View attachment 131260
> 
> ...


Damn, I've been trying to nail a carrot cake DIY recipe for ages. Let us know how that one tastes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Damn, I've been trying to nail a carrot cake DIY recipe for ages. Let us know how that one tastes!



@aktorsyl Whereabouts do you live / work in CT? Perhaps we could get together for a coffee and you could have a carrot cake vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (7/5/18)

Hooked said:


> It's the first time that I'll be using a Nautilus. I bought it because quite a lot of peeps have mentioned that it's good e.g. @Ruwaid.


You gona love it @Hooked let us know how it goes.
PS...for the best vaping experience..try 50/50 mix ratio at first although I use juices with higher VG too with no issues. But prefer 50/50

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (8/5/18)

Vape Pickup from Juicy Joes.



First time trying any cotton bacon product and I must say this stuff is impressive.
Will be making some fused superfine Claptons later.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)

I just love the packet that the juice arrives in, from the Drip Society @Cruzz_33

And many thanks to @daniel craig for telling me about Barista Brew S'mores Mocha Breeze - another one for my coffee collection!
I had intended buying only that one, but two others just jumped into my shopping cart behind my back! Cheeky little buggers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (8/5/18)

Sadly realised I'm running low on VG

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/18)

Bling delivered, around the 20 - 40 days they promised. Ordered 27 March 2018. Some NET tobaccos and batteries.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/5/18)

Andre said:


> Bling delivered, around the 20 - 40 days they promised. Ordered 27 March 2018. Some NET tobaccos and batteries.


That really looks interesting. Hope they get the juice section up and running again on the site

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (8/5/18)

Finally some goon mail! Been wanting one forever and now I have two! Thanks @Lee for the amazing sale and so far they are performing amazingly! Just need to polish em up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/5/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 131424
> View attachment 131425
> View attachment 131426
> 
> Finally some goon mail! Been wanting one forever and now I have two! Thanks @Lee for the amazing sale and so far they are performing amazingly! Just need to polish em up!


Looks great @Jengz ...I wonder if lee is around... looks like u killed him for the goons based on the look of the hex

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (8/5/18)

Some Vape Mail dropped off earlier... Talk about customer service!!

Pulse BF 80W Box Mod 










Let the squonking begin

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Lee (8/5/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 131424
> View attachment 131425
> View attachment 131426
> 
> Finally some goon mail! Been wanting one forever and now I have two! Thanks @Lee for the amazing sale and so far they are performing amazingly! Just need to polish em up!


You're welcome brother. Enjoy them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (8/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another device I have been after for a long time. The Steampipes Corona RTA that uses steel cables to run the juice to the cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a good heart in your hands.awesome looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another device I have been after for a long time. The Steampipes Corona RTA that uses steel cables to run the juice to the cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a good heart in your hands.awesome looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/5/18)

Im pretty sure someone else had a similar pic but I assure you its not the same...

Very happy with the service @the flavour mill 
I also forgot the VG in my order





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Asif (10/5/18)

Vape mail received ....
Bolt/armor colab
Hexohm
Dvarw

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagya (10/5/18)

Teusday madness just landed..big thanks to @KieranD

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Lyznad (10/5/18)

This just arrived, been waiting for 2 weeks for the coolest Pineapple I've ever tasted. Can't wait to test on my Wasp which should be here next week

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/18)

Thank you @Naeem_M (The Vape Industry). Seamless. A courtesy thank you email. Delivery process updates. And Dawn Wing has upped their game.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali (10/5/18)

Vapemail for my Billetbox! Thanks for your help @Christos !





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/5/18)

Asif said:


> Vape mail received ....
> Bolt/armor colab
> Hexohm
> Dvarw
> View attachment 131582



Bolt/ armor colab ? 

Show some pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (11/5/18)

Woohoo! My Vape Mail from Vape Cartel arrived as promised this morning!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/18)

@Carnival , enjoy the drop, it is an amazing device, especially with nic salts or high nic juice. Had the opportunity to try one at our vape meet the other day, but it's not for me. I vape continuously so will pull a @Silver on myself with that. But it is a great MTL device and for stealth vaping.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (11/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Carnival , enjoy the drop, it is an amazing device, especially with nic salts or high nic juice. Had the opportunity to try one at our vape meet the other day, but it's not for me. I vape continuously so will pull a @Silver on myself with that. But it is a great MTL device and for stealth vaping.



Thank you @Room Fogger 

I am hoping I don't pull a Silver on myself! But I am excited about this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (11/5/18)

Got my *Pulse 80w *yesterday

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (11/5/18)

Vape mailstop @juicy joes this morning met Keagan and Martin had an awesome experience and learnt a few things





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog (11/5/18)

Now I can perhaps see what I am doing when wrapping those claptons.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Now I can perhaps see what I am doing when wrapping those claptons.
> 
> View attachment 131688
> View attachment 131689


If I may be so bold, where was this procured from and costing if you feel like disclosing it. A PM would also be appreciated. I can't see what I'm doing half of the time, so this may be a blessing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Bulldog (11/5/18)

No problem at all @Room Fogger 
http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=15M0824

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (11/5/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/5/18)

You are going to love it @Daniel Saaiman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Carnival , enjoy the drop, it is an amazing device, especially with nic salts or high nic juice. Had the opportunity to try one at our vape meet the other day, but it's not for me. I vape continuously so will pull a @Silver on myself with that. But it is a great MTL device and for stealth vaping.



@Room Fogger I'm also a chain-vaper, but I vape high nic in between - just a puff or two.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (11/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> If I may be so bold, where was this procured from and costing if you feel like disclosing it. A PM would also be appreciated. I can't see what I'm doing half of the time, so this may be a blessing.


@Room Fogger. If you do not like stuff around your head and eyes, @Rob Fisher and I have been using this one for the past few years.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> No problem at all @Room Fogger
> http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=15M0824


Thank you so much, wil have a look.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger I'm also a chain-vaper, but I vape high nic in between - just a puff or two.


I do low nic but lots of it. I would put myself out with that thing. Will stick to my tanks, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/18)

Andre said:


> @Room Fogger. If you do not like stuff around your head and eyes, @Rob Fisher and I have been using this one for the past few years.


Nice, more options, I wil have a look. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/18)

Andre said:


> @Room Fogger. If you do not like stuff around your head and eyes, @Rob Fisher and I have been using this one for the past few years.



Yip my wife steals mine occasionally to do her nails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (11/5/18)

So I was fortunate enough to WIN the ECIGSSA Comp 10 First Prize...

and look what just came in the mail today 










Thank you so much to @BigB @Mari for the awesome prize!!  




1 x 100ml Melon Medley
1 x 100ml N-Ice Melons
1 x 100ml Sunrise
1 x 100ml Diner Vapes - Strawberry Jam
1 x 100ml Diner Vapes - Blueberry Cheesecake

And I scored an extra 20ml of Caribbean!

1 x 60ml Caribbean (Normal)
1 x 60ml Caribbean (Oak Aged)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Constantbester (11/5/18)

Lekker.....Vape mail just arrived.

It has been wwwwaaaayyyyyyy to long

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 8


----------



## Cobrali (11/5/18)

Gloomtem to finish off the trips!








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (11/5/18)

Smart.now you need a wood/ epoxy for the sunday drive


Cobrali said:


> Gloomtem to finish off the trips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (11/5/18)

Some USA vape relate mail!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali (12/5/18)

Resistance said:


> Smart.now you need a wood/ epoxy for the sunday drive
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Lol! They're stabwood but I would rather save up for a Juma Freehand to complete the set!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (12/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Now I can perhaps see what I am doing when wrapping those claptons.
> 
> View attachment 131688
> View attachment 131689


Hopefully getting something similar in a few hours, it's become an absolute necessity. Nice one @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> Gloomtem to finish off the trips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Gloomtem looks gorgeous @Cobrali !
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (12/5/18)

so what you saying is three more...
juma
stab wood
stabwood/infilled resin one
and a Karrimor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (12/5/18)

Delivered at 19:15 last night!
From VapeGuy (@BumbleBee - thank you)
Sanyo 20700s with covers for my Pulse 80W. Pico backup. Beserker RDA and CBP to try.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Now I can perhaps see what I am doing when wrapping those claptons.
> 
> View attachment 131688
> View attachment 131689



@Bulldog - let me know how this works for you. I got something similar, bit because the focus range is relatively short, I found that it does not work so well for me. I am considering getting something like Rob has. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (12/5/18)

Silver said:


> That Gloomtem looks gorgeous @Cobrali !
> Enjoy!


Thanks @Silver! I do enjoy my limelights a lot!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (12/5/18)

Resistance said:


> so what you saying is three more...
> juma
> stab wood
> stabwood/infilled resin one
> and a Karrimor


Lol..i don't like stabwood so it's not on my list..hahaha..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> Lol..i don't like stabwood so it's not on my list..hahaha..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


well you cant start a collection a d skip a few...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (12/5/18)

Resistance said:


> well you cant start a collection a d skip a few...


It's okay..there are others with a stabwood only collection! Hahaha..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (12/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Bulldog - let me know how this works for you. I got something similar, bit because the focus range is relatively short, I found that it does not work so well for me. I am considering getting something like Rob has.
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder I have not wrapped any coils yet, my main reason for buying them, but I do agree with you. Just playing around with them I think the 2.5x lens seems to be ok and does seem as if it would make the task much easier. The 6.0x lens is nice for inspecting coils or admiring your handy work  but don't think you could work with them. Maybe @KZOR could advise us here as I saw him using a similar one in one of his videos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (12/5/18)

Thank you to @Sir Vape, first time squonking and loving it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/18)

Constantbester said:


> Lekker.....Vape mail just arrived.
> 
> It has been wwwwaaaayyyyyyy to long
> View attachment 131720
> View attachment 131721


Looking good @Constantbester .Please let me know what you think of the ghoul rda, I am looking at a couple of options and this is one of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you to @Sir Vape, first time squonking and loving it.
> View attachment 131767



Looks awesome @Bulldog !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you to @Sir Vape, first time squonking and loving it.
> View attachment 131767


I’m loving my recurve. How you finding yours?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (12/5/18)

Andre said:


> Delivered at 19:15 last night!
> From VapeGuy (@BumbleBee - thank you)
> Sanyo 20700s with covers for my Pulse 80W. Pico backup. Beserker RDA and CBP to try.


@Andre, I love my Beserker RDA. Really good atty, and no oversquonking. It will work with those 18mg net tobacco's .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (12/5/18)

@Paul33 loving the recurve as well. Using the airflow with all 6 holes open and it is so smooth. Perfect for me  can't put it down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Paul33 loving the recurve as well. Using the airflow with all 6 holes open and it is so smooth. Perfect for me  can't put it down.


I hear you. The airflow is top notch on this bugger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Asif (12/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Bolt/ armor colab ?
> 
> Show some pics
> 
> ...





Comrad Juju said:


> Bolt/ armor colab ?
> 
> Show some pics
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Asif (12/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Bolt/ armor colab ?
> 
> Show some pics
> 
> ...


Bolt made a v3 with armor engravings and it comes with a armor v2 rda and ultem accessories. Pics above

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (12/5/18)

Asif said:


> View attachment 131802
> View attachment 131803
> View attachment 131804


Just wow

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Asif (12/5/18)

Friep said:


> Just wow



Awesome hey. Thanx bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Bulldog - let me know how this works for you. I got something similar, bit because the focus range is relatively short, I found that it does not work so well for me. I am considering getting something like Rob has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did 1 build on mine...also considering the alternative. It works, but as you said, you have to practically kiss your wire to focus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/5/18)

Sunday Vape Mail !!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Anvil (14/5/18)

Boom! Vape Mail from the Yewww Nahhhhted States. Been vaping it for the better part of an hour now and all I can say is winner!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (14/5/18)

Asif said:


> View attachment 131802
> View attachment 131803
> View attachment 131804



Wow that is sexy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (14/5/18)

Quick pickup from @Keyaam, so happy to have a OG Goon again! Thanx bud this thing is basically new!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (14/5/18)

Smok GPriv 2 to pair with Vandy Vape Kylin Mini!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan0.30 (15/5/18)

Just had to get this little bad boy after i fell inlove with my siren2 and this is soooo similar im so many ways.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Just had to get this little bad boy after i fell inlove with my siren2 and this is soooo similar im so many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it compare to the siren 2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> How does it compare to the siren 2?


Its the same in my opinion... Both is so good.
I have the berserker mini rta aswell and its just as good but when i refill it floods the deck and sits me off.
Ill test the ares to its limits and see if it leaks and so on but the siren doesnt leak at all... Clean it once a week due to a little juice sweating at the afc but its only after a full week of usage. Otherwise both of them is on point with flavour.
Im using 6mg redpill. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Its the same in my opinion... Both is so good.
> I have the berserker mini rta aswell and its just as good but when i refill it floods the deck and sits me off.
> Ill test the ares to its limits and see if it leaks and so on but the siren doesnt leak at all... Clean it once a week due to a little juice sweating at the afc but its only after a full week of usage. Otherwise both of them is on point with flavour.
> Im using 6mg redpill.
> ...


Thanks, I am currently looking to get a Berserker RTA or Siren 2, So based on your feedback the Siren 2 seems like what Im looking for. I HATE leaking so much. I just dont like the look of the siren that much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks, I am currently looking to get a Berserker RTA or Siren 2, So based on your feedback the Siren 2 seems like what Im looking for. I HATE leaking so much. I just dont like the look of the siren that much


Its not ugly at all... But the Ares does look better and from a few hits it seems like the nic delivery on the ares is better. Both running the same coil sam juice and freshly rewicked. Flavour is the same. Siren is my favourite mtl of all time under 600bucks.
Cant go wrong with a siren or ares so far.
Berserker mini rta is good but.... Yeah ill just leave it there coz i know there will be guys here that will disagree but its not for me.





Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Its not ugly at all... But the Ares does look better and from a few hits it seems like the nic delivery on the ares is better. Both running the same coil sam juice and freshly rewicked. Flavour is the same. Siren is my favourite mtl of all time under 600bucks.
> Cant go wrong with a siren or ares so far.
> Berserker mini rta is good but.... Yeah ill just leave it there coz i know there will be guys here that will disagree but its not for me.
> 
> ...


I run a Ares and a Siren, and they are both excellent tanks. The Siren has a more restricted setting whereas the Ares is a more open airflow when comparing them. On flavour I cannot fail either. @Dietz , the Siren2 is a great option for you if you are looking for a restricted draw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I run a Ares and a Siren, and they are both excellent tanks. The Siren has a more restricted setting whereas the Ares is a more open airflow when comparing them. On flavour I cannot fail either. @Dietz , the Siren2 is a great option for you if you are looking for a restricted draw.


Its decided then,The Siren 2 it is! I just went through one of @Silver s threads on the Siren and it looks like what Im looking for.
Now I need to find one

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/18)

Ok, so my week is getting better by the moment,
Vape mail



Tightly wrapped to ensure it cannot be harmed



It’s a beauty, thanks to @Tai for making this possible, and to my bank manager, hope you feel better soon

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Its decided then,The Siren 2 it is! I just went through one of @Silver s threads on the Siren and it looks like what Im looking for.
> Now I need to find one


Pm me... 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Its decided then,The Siren 2 it is! I just went through one of @Silver s threads on the Siren and it looks like what Im looking for.
> Now I need to find one



Its a great tank @Dietz 
I like how it can go really tight on the airflow. Proper MTL.
Just you need to get the right coil in there for the dimensions - 
I need to fire it up again - havent used it for a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Its a great tank @Dietz
> I like how it can go really tight on the airflow. Proper MTL.
> Just you need to get the right coil in there for the dimensions -
> I need to fire it up again - havent used it for a while


Im gonna say it.... Smilelykumeenit has this little Billetbox coils... @ 0.75ohm 20w they last forever and the flavour is great.
Ni80 26 ga round wire spaced coil also works amazing.

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so my week is getting better by the moment,
> Vape mail
> View attachment 132006
> 
> ...


A beaut! And a very good buy, I was so tempted. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (15/5/18)

Got a new toy today. 

Thank you very much @Hallucinated_ 
He even gave 30ml of juice as well. 
You are a scholar and a gentleman sir. 

Let the wicking begin.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Hallucinated_ (15/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Got a new toy today.
> 
> Thank you very much @Hallucinated_
> He even gave 30ml of juice as well.
> ...


enjoy enjoy enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Rushed home early to get my hands on some much awaited vapemail.





Exited to try out the Recurve!

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

WIN MAIL 

The portable XTAR PB2 battery charger power bank, to charge your mod batteries AND mobile phone on the go! This is going to come in very handy indeed! Thank you soooo much, @XTAR . Review coming up once I've used it.




Now here's the thing. It arrived without a charging cable. I think it was removed, because the *inside* packet, in of the courier packet had been opened. It doesn't matter to me though, as I have plenty of cables.

This is exactly what I saw when I opened the courier packet. Whoever took the cable didn't even bother to put the packaging stuff back in properly.





*EDIT:* 
I forgot to attach the following pic. This is how the charger was packed - just rolled up in stuff and taped up. It wasn't in a box, no manual etc. I don't know if XTAR shipped it like that, or if it was "changed" by someone on route.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/5/18)

A beeeeg diy restock for a marathon mix this weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (15/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 132100
> 
> 
> A beeeeg diy restock for a marathon mix this weekend



hi, is a 2L Choffee on the list

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/5/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, is a 2L Choffee on the list


Only 300ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/5/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, is a 2L Choffee on the list


And a whole list of some new ones to try so I’m keen!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (16/5/18)

Hooked said:


> WIN MAIL
> 
> The portable XTAR PB2 battery charger power bank, to charge your mod batteries AND mobile phone on the go! This is going to come in very handy indeed! Thank you soooo much, @XTAR . Review coming up once I've used it.
> 
> ...


holy cr@p!! Did you test if it even works now @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> holy cr@p!! Did you test if it even works now @Hooked



Not yet. Waiting for one of my 18650s to run down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyznad (16/5/18)

Got my Tesla Wye 200w today. Shout out to @Rafique for sorting me out.

It's beautiful and so light. Definitely not a bad buy.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival (16/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Not yet. Waiting for one of my 18650s to run down.



Crossing fingers it works? @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Crossing fingers it works? @Hooked



Review coming up shortly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (16/5/18)

Thanks to @JsPLAYn for this bundle of amazingness. It vapes amazing for such a small pocket rocket mech setup. Now just to get my skyclone to do mtl vaping with it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (16/5/18)

Quick grab from Cartel.. Some MUCH needed batteries along with some wraps and battery cases

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Constantbester (16/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Looking good @Constantbester .Please let me know what you think of the ghoul rda, I am looking at a couple of options and this is one of them.


I like it.....it is easy to build. It only has two airflow holes. One is for a more restricted draw. And it actually is a nice restricted. The other airflow hole gives about the same draw as a hadaly. When it comes to flavour I would say that it is not as good as my hadaly, but still pretty good (think I must experiment a bit more with coil placement). Overall I would say it is well worth the money.

Hope this helps....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/18)

Constantbester said:


> I like it.....it is easy to build. It only has two airflow holes. One is for a more restricted draw. And it actually is a nice restricted. The other airflow hole gives about the same draw as a hadaly. When it comes to flavour I would say that it is not as good as my hadaly, but still pretty good (think I must experiment a bit more with coil placement). Overall I would say it is well worth the money.
> 
> Hope this helps....


Thanks for the feedback, I think there is very few RDA that can compete with the Hadaly for flavour. Will be doing some more research on this one, but will definately assist in me making up my mind.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (17/5/18)

Huuuuuuge Shout out to @Vape Republic for this amazing hookup! The breeze 2! Amped to give it a go with the my favourite nic salt juices! Pity I’m fasting but we will run it later today! Amped!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Cor (17/5/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 132208
> 
> Huuuuuuge Shout out to @Vape Republic for this amazing hookup! The breeze 2! Amped to give it a go with the my favourite nic salt juices! Pity I’m fasting but we will run it later today! Amped!!!


Please @Jengz share what you think of it i love my v1 and ime really keen on a v2.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (17/5/18)

Cor said:


> Please @Jengz share what you think of it i love my v1 and ime really keen on a v2.


Will do bud, I’m excited for this one as it’s got afc! Hope it lives up to the reviews I’ve seen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (17/5/18)

Some slight hiccups with courier companies, but my prize from @Keyaam and @Marzuq has arrived 

Thank you very much guys, I am sooo looking forward to trying everything out - I don't even know where I'm going to start!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/18)

Some @BLING mail arrived, and a little sample of organic rope cotton. Thank you very much for that.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Leezozo (17/5/18)

Yasss.... got some @BLING goodies delivered. I also received some free organic cotton samples.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 132208
> 
> Huuuuuuge Shout out to @Vape Republic for this amazing hookup! The breeze 2! Amped to give it a go with the my favourite nic salt juices! Pity I’m fasting but we will run it later today! Amped!!!



@Jengz I know you've always been a fan of the Gusto Mini, so I'm interested in how the Breeze compares. Pls let us know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

I love my first iJust 3 so much, that I ordered another! The Colour of Purple. And I was running out of coils, so a BIG thank you to @BumbleBee The Vape Guy for getting everything to me so quickly - as always. I find it pretty amazing that a parcel from Tzaneen gets to me, in an outlying area of the Western Cape, within TWO days! Thanks @BumbleBee and thanks too to The Courier Guy.

So here are my new babies. The one on the left is the Dazzling / Rainbow which I received about a week ago and today's one is Purple.
Review of the iJust 3 to follow shortly.






HW coils (the net and mesh coils) and a pair of ceramic tweezers (not needed for the coils!)




New tanks which take the HW net and mesh coils. Two of my Picos are getting a make-over.
And a spare battery for my old iJust S - just in case. Getting myself into gear before The Darkness descends upon us.




And a sweetie and coldrink sachets thrown in - thank you for delighting me with surprises @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe! 
The one on the left is a Sesame Bar (already eaten and enjoyed!) and the coldrink sachets are suitable for diabetics and full of Vitamin C.




And of course who can resist ordering from @Bumblebabe's shop, Living Proof, at the same time? Watch out CT peeps - you won't recognise this young lass dancing a jig at the next Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

@Silver As I said not long ago, I'm losing my seaview. That new house at the back, white with a black roof, has taken a lot of it away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (17/5/18)

what darkness @Hooked ?

oh yes, that legislation

I found myself making a list for a major DIY order, before the darkness comes !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

vicTor said:


> what darkness @Hooked ?
> 
> oh yes, that legislation
> 
> I found myself making a list for a major DIY order, before the darkness comes !


 
That's the best! Did you see that All Day Vapes has a concentrate sale on? Not one-offs - just normal concentrates. I don't DIY but I ordered a few to use as "adjustments" to some of my commercial juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (17/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I love my first iJust 3 so much, that I ordered another! The Colour of Purple. And I was running out of coils, so a BIG thank you to @BumbleBee The Vape Guy for getting everything to me so quickly - as always. I find it pretty amazing that a parcel from Tzaneen gets to me, in an outlying area of the Western Cape, within TWO days! Thanks @BumbleBee and thanks too to The Courier Guy.
> 
> So here are my new babies. The one on the left is the Dazzling / Rainbow which I received about a week ago and today's one is Purple.
> Review of the iJust 3 to follow shortly.
> ...



Whooooo! What a winning order @Hooked !! I love the purple iJust 3, I was wondering where @BumbleBee ’s stock went for that one haha! I’m also planning to stock up “before The Darkness descends upon us.” Looking forward to getting the iJust 3

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I love my first iJust 3 so much, that I ordered another! The Colour of Purple. And I was running out of coils, so a BIG thank you to @BumbleBee The Vape Guy for getting everything to me so quickly - as always. I find it pretty amazing that a parcel from Tzaneen gets to me, in an outlying area of the Western Cape, within TWO days! Thanks @BumbleBee and thanks too to The Courier Guy.
> 
> So here are my new babies. The one on the left is the Dazzling / Rainbow which I received about a week ago and today's one is Purple.
> Review of the iJust 3 to follow shortly.
> ...


What a beautiful setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (17/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I love my first iJust 3 so much, that I ordered another! The Colour of Purple. And I was running out of coils, so a BIG thank you to @BumbleBee The Vape Guy for getting everything to me so quickly - as always. I find it pretty amazing that a parcel from Tzaneen gets to me, in an outlying area of the Western Cape, within TWO days! Thanks @BumbleBee and thanks too to The Courier Guy.
> 
> So here are my new babies. The one on the left is the Dazzling / Rainbow which I received about a week ago and today's one is Purple.
> Review of the iJust 3 to follow shortly.
> ...


Oh my that’s pretty  enjoy it!
I did not even see it before it went out. 

That is pretty quick, I’m impressed buy them too. I got 3 new orders this week. 2 from Cape Town 2 days, 1 from JHB 1 day, which is awesome. 

I was wondering how long the seed bar would last 
Enjoy your goodies. 
Thank you for your support

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/5/18)

craigb said:


> Some slight hiccups with courier companies, but my prize from @Keyaam and @Marzuq has arrived
> 
> Thank you very much guys, I am sooo looking forward to trying everything out - I don't even know where I'm going to start!!!
> 
> View attachment 132224



awesome bud. please dont forget to give us some feedback on your impressions.
have a good weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/5/18)

Thank you @vaporize.co.za ! Best price and speedy delivery.

This thing is the business!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz (18/5/18)

Aaaand here it is! My new Awesome selection of tobaccos!! man I am so excited at the moment, cant wait to sample these guys after when it finished steeping!!

I want to give a special shout out and Big Ups to @Andre for these Juices! This man amazed me with his kindness to tell me its a PIF when I asked what the cost are for all his Master mixing. 
I am finding that 'Thank You' does not really suffice for this, But until I find a better word, I thank You very much @Andre you Kick Ass!!


This is an awesome selection of Tobaccos, I am feeling a bit to sorry to even test them

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Room Fogger (18/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Aaaand here it is! My new Awesome selection of tobaccos!! man I am so excited at the moment, cant wait to sample these guys after when it finished steeping!!
> 
> I want to give a special shout out and Big Ups to @Andre for these Juices! This man amazed me with his kindness to tell me its a PIF when I asked what the cost are for all his Master mixing.
> I am finding that 'Thank You' does not really suffice for this, But until I find a better word, I thank You very much @Andre you Kick Ass!!
> ...


Those look amazing @Dietz , enjoy and let the rest of us know how they taste.Kudo’s to @Andre .

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (18/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Aaaand here it is! My new Awesome selection of tobaccos!! man I am so excited at the moment, cant wait to sample these guys after when it finished steeping!!
> 
> I want to give a special shout out and Big Ups to @Andre for these Juices! This man amazed me with his kindness to tell me its a PIF when I asked what the cost are for all his Master mixing.
> I am finding that 'Thank You' does not really suffice for this, But until I find a better word, I thank You very much @Andre you Kick Ass!!
> ...



Now for the steep! lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (18/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Aaaand here it is! My new Awesome selection of tobaccos!! man I am so excited at the moment, cant wait to sample these guys after when it finished steeping!!
> 
> I want to give a special shout out and Big Ups to @Andre for these Juices! This man amazed me with his kindness to tell me its a PIF when I asked what the cost are for all his Master mixing.
> I am finding that 'Thank You' does not really suffice for this, But until I find a better word, I thank You very much @Andre you Kick Ass!!
> ...



hell, you lucky I'm not in Cape town, would have invited myself tonight !

cool labeling @Andre

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Whooooo! What a winning order @Hooked !! I love the purple iJust 3, I was wondering where @BumbleBee ’s stock went for that one haha! I’m also planning to stock up “before The Darkness descends upon us.” Looking forward to getting the iJust 3



@Carnival Ah sorry that I took the only purple one! Perhaps he could order one for you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Oh my that’s pretty  enjoy it!
> I did not even see it before it went out.
> 
> That is pretty quick, I’m impressed buy them too. I got 3 new orders this week. 2 from Cape Town 2 days, 1 from JHB 1 day, which is awesome.
> ...



@Bumblebabe Treats don't last long in this house! By the way, those Banting rusks I bought last time are really good - nice flavour and so filling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (19/5/18)

Not sure were else to post this, so here goes:
Just finished mixing and making samples for a soon to be (8 hours to be exact) ex-smoker. Mod already bought, and starting her of with a small tank setup to get into the swing of things. (RDA awaiting her when she reach then month milestone) She will join us all here on Monday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (19/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 132429
> 
> Not sure were else to post this, so here goes:
> Just finished mixing and making samples for a soon to be (8 hours to be exact) ex-smoker. Mod already bought, and starting her of with a small tank setup to get into the swing of things. (RDA awaiting her when she reach then month milestone) She will join us all here on Monday.



Fantastic @Steyn777!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 132429
> 
> Not sure were else to post this, so here goes:
> Just finished mixing and making samples for a soon to be (8 hours to be exact) ex-smoker. Mod already bought, and starting her of with a small tank setup to get into the swing of things. (RDA awaiting her when she reach then month milestone) She will join us all here on Monday.


Great one @Steyn777 , it is always great if we can get someone to join us

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Carnival (19/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Ah sorry that I took the only purple one! Perhaps he could order one for you?



It’s quite alright hee hee, I’m happy it was you that got it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (19/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 132429
> 
> Not sure were else to post this, so here goes:
> Just finished mixing and making samples for a soon to be (8 hours to be exact) ex-smoker. Mod already bought, and starting her of with a small tank setup to get into the swing of things. (RDA awaiting her when she reach then month milestone) She will join us all here on Monday.


Great Stuff @Steyn777 and well done, Keep us posted on the testing!
That name TIER PAP, sounds like something Id like

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (19/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Great Stuff @Steyn777 and well done, Keep us posted on the testing!
> That name TIER PAP, sounds like something Id like



yes, definitely a better name than his favorite Unicorn Cum ...lol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Steyn777 (19/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Great Stuff @Steyn777 and well done, Keep us posted on the testing!
> That name TIER PAP, sounds like something Id like


Just Frosties. Tony the tiger. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (19/5/18)

Pickup from possibly the best vapeshop around!
VapeCartel big thumbs up!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6


----------



## Steyn777 (20/5/18)

So nice and shiny. Pick up mail yesterday. OG from @joshthecarver 1.5 traded with @CharlieSierra.
@Friep, you were right about the OG.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (20/5/18)

Visited Vapecartel for the 1st time yesterday. What a great bunch of people. Was gifted this custard that has been steeping for about 14 months. It's like Vaping silk.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (21/5/18)

Chalice IV, BF RDA from Mark Bugs in Romania. My atty of choice for regulated squonkers.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 16


----------



## Stosta (21/5/18)

Andre said:


> Chalice IV, BF RDA from Mark Bugs in Romania. My atty of choice for regulated squonkers.


Fancy @Andre !

I like the half-half driptip, very cool!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/5/18)

Andre said:


> Chalice IV, BF RDA from Mark Bugs in Romania. My atty of choice for regulated squonkers.


How in heavens name did u get this @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/5/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> How in heavens name did u get this @Andre


Ordered online from Mark Bugs here - now available at a much reduced price. Shipping via UPS at just 12.50 Euros - took around a week to get to me here in the sticks. Customs in the amount of R330.00 was charged.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/5/18)

Andre said:


> Ordered online from Mark Bugs here - now available at a much reduced price. Shipping via UPS at just 12.50 Euros - took around a week to get to me here in the sticks. Customs in the amount of R330.00 was charged.


Thx @Andre ... ups didn’t deal with post office?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (21/5/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Andre ... ups didn’t deal with post office?


Mark Bugs, not Barnes. Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (21/5/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Andre ... ups didn’t deal with post office?


No, fortunately not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/5/18)

Must say for commercial coils flavour is absolutely on point

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (21/5/18)

Andre said:


> Chalice IV, BF RDA from Mark Bugs in Romania. My atty of choice for regulated squonkers.



Oh wow, that looks marvellous @Andre 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (22/5/18)

Vape Mail! My Skyclone arrived! Thank you so much @Dubz and thank you for including the fused clapton wire! Really nice of you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Asif (22/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail baby. A unicorn I have been after for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome mod @Rob Fisher. Especially in white. You have so many many kewl mods. If you ever happen to sell this one. I'll def take it.
Uncle Rob you are a legend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (22/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail! My Skyclone arrived! Thank you so much @Dubz and thank you for including the fused clapton wire! Really nice of you.
> 
> View attachment 132642


Holy moly

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (22/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail! My Skyclone arrived! Thank you so much @Dubz and thank you for including the fused clapton wire! Really nice of you.
> 
> View attachment 132642


You are welcome. Only a pleasure .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (22/5/18)

These just arrived. A few HE edition Vandy Vape Pulse mods, with some spare bottles in different colours.

Only regret is that we should've ordered more panels in different colours whilst they were still under $5 per set. Ai...

(HE Edition unfortunately only means it comes with a 30ml squonk refill bottle, nothing more. Not sure really what's easier - removing the bottle to fill, or removing the attie. Oh well time will tell.)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/5/18)

Absolutely last try at Squonking!
Hopefully, this will last.

So far, mmmm so lekker

Oh, and this





Nom nom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (22/5/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Absolutely last try at Squonking!
> Hopefully, this will last.
> 
> So far, mmmm so lekker
> ...



beautiful setup !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (22/5/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Absolutely last try at Squonking!
> Hopefully, this will last.
> 
> So far, mmmm so lekker
> ...



Sweet black tea is a winner!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/5/18)

Hoping to fix a small problem I have been experiencing courtesy of @Vapers Corner , incontinence from some of my Boro tanks in the BB’s,  so 4 new ones to replace the current ones and hope for the best.




I am still going to be removing them overnight going forward, irrespective of whether the new ones behave.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (22/5/18)

The girlfriend surprised me with an order from vape cartel today.Day made

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Carnival (22/5/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> View attachment 132701
> 
> The girlfriend surprised me with an order from vape cartel today.Day made



Give that girl a RING!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cor (22/5/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> View attachment 132701
> 
> The girlfriend surprised me with an order from vape cartel today.Day made


I need to find myself a girlfriend like that

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (22/5/18)

Cor said:


> I need to find myself a girlfriend like that


When you do, put her on the classifieds please 
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (22/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Give that girl a RING!!


I plan on doing so some time in the future lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (22/5/18)

Cor said:


> I need to find myself a girlfriend like that


Think I got the last Portuguese one bud,you'll have to wait till there is a restock

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> I plan on doing so some time in the future lol


Nah! just send her an SMS, better still, Whatsap...

Reagrds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (23/5/18)

Vape mail from @Richio, prompt & well packaged as always.
Cant wait to mix is up this weekend

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## skola (23/5/18)

Compliments of @Yiannaki... My Iftaar (end of fast) vape is sorted! 
Thanks again for the great prize! I have a feeling it's going to be a long day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/5/18)

Juice mail








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/5/18)

Touche!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (23/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Juice mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that sounds delicious. If i may ask from where did you order? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (23/5/18)

Lunch time pick up mail. Spending next months vape budget but was going to buy a Berserker in a ny case and Juicy Joes is running an awesome special on Red Pill so I could not resist.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905 (23/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> Touche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lately your vape mail posts get me excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Lately your vape mail posts get me excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha..just about 5 more posts and then there won't be much to post..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy (23/5/18)

Vape pickup today my first shot at nic salts and loving it





Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (23/5/18)

Someone at The Courier Guy slipped up - again. Took a week to a day for my parcel to arrive from The Vape Guy.

Dvarw MTL clone with extras and a squonk refiller to try. Thank you @BumbleBee.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (23/5/18)

Andre said:


> Someone at The Courier Guy slipped up - again. Took a week to a day for my parcel to arrive from The Vape Guy.
> 
> Dvarw MTL clone with extras and a squonk refiller to try. Thank you @BumbleBee.


Awesome.

Please give some feedback on the clone once you have played around with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/5/18)

Andre said:


> Someone at The Courier Guy slipped up - again. Took a week to a day for my parcel to arrive from The Vape Guy.
> 
> Dvarw MTL clone with extras and a squonk refiller to try. Thank you @BumbleBee.


Feedback for me as well please @Andre , would appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Feedback for me as well please @Andre , would appreciate it


Ditto on what they said Please @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (23/5/18)

Thanks @Yiannaki arrived this morning before tea.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Yiannaki (23/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki arrived this morning before tea.
> View attachment 132784
> View attachment 132785
> View attachment 132787


Load it into something!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/5/18)

Andre said:


> Someone at The Courier Guy slipped up - again. Took a week to a day for my parcel to arrive from The Vape Guy.
> 
> Dvarw MTL clone with extras and a squonk refiller to try. Thank you @BumbleBee.


Sorry that it took so long to get to you @Andre , TCG is very good at what they do, for the most part.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Please give some feedback on the clone once you have played around with it.





Room Fogger said:


> Feedback for me as well please @Andre , would appreciate it





Dietz said:


> Ditto on what they said Please @Andre


Shall do, in this thread.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (23/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki arrived this morning before tea.
> View attachment 132784
> View attachment 132785
> View attachment 132787



Great photos @Bulldog !
I like how you captured the courier truck - hehe
Enjoy the juice and let us know how it tastes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (23/5/18)

Received my Yoga Eliquids Pink Pops today. 
Thank you @Yiannaki 
I tasted a drop... WOW - it's the Real deal. Looking forward vaping it. 
AWESOMENESS

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog (23/5/18)

Definitely will do @Silver 
@Vapessa great nails, bet you have no problem getting hold of that cotton peeking through the coil when rewicking

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/5/18)

A big day today. Collected my recent orders this evening - together with two other drop-offs






It is going to take time to unpack and share photos, but this one is very special: my custom Limelight with serial number iDad01 matched with the Haku Phenom 






This is a next level vaping experience for me. Everything in this setup was very specifically matched for the experience - specific local coils, local custom cap, cotton and my favorite juice. I am impressed @UzziTherion


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## UzziTherion (23/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> A big day today. Collected my recent orders this evening - together with two other drop-offs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure Uncle Naldo wish you many, many, many happy vapes, enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

And the next unpack - what made me fall in love with the Limelights in the first place - Thank you @SAVapeGear 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

And I think the last unpack for now: my 1st Custom made tube mech by @Halfdaft Customs and matched Goon to complete the matchy-matchy-mech

Impressive presentation 



















Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

So I just couldn't resist - I went back and unpacked this Reo Grand and OL16 that I got from @Petrus. Wicked it and fired away

Thanks Petrus for this introduction to Reoville - grand she is indeed. 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And I think the last unpack for now: my 1st Custom made tube mech by @Halfdaft Customs and matched Goon to complete the matchy-matchy-mech
> 
> Impressive presentation
> 
> ...


Please give more feedback on this mech @RenaldoRheeder , @Halfdaft Customs mentioned that he might be doing cerakoted mods and if he goes that route I'll be forced to get one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

Tjoh imagine two stabwood freehand s’ and a reo in one vape mail package! Yoh I will probably manigel if that ever happened to me! Congrats on the new toys @RenaldoRheeder and as @Stosta stated please give feedback on the Mech.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Please give more feedback on this mech @RenaldoRheeder , @Halfdaft Customs mentioned that he might be doing cerakoted mods and if he goes that route I'll be forced to get one!



Feedback will take time. I have not even checked all the vapemail yet and there are so many things to do before I fly back on Saturday. It will come through in bits and bops once I am back in Nigeria 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And the next unpack - what made me fall in love with the Limelights in the first place - Thank you @SAVapeGear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have a weakspot for any Blue mod!! This Limelight and Oom Rob's SolarStorm are my official two favorite mods when it comes to looks!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Much anticipated Vape mail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

Next up on the unpack list from my buddy @TheV - two Asmodus Kodamas








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> Much anticipated Vape mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post ur thoughts once u fire it up! I’m freakin loving mine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Jengz said:


> Please post ur thoughts once u fire it up! I’m freakin loving mine!



Will do... After the pwasa bru haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> Will do... After the pwasa bru haha


Ayyy lol the I don’t mind the lack of food but I’m not gonna lie, the first few days of the pwasa I felt so awkward in my car... I forgot how to drive without a vape in my hand! I looked awkward as hell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

...and...one of the mods that I have been eyeing for a long time from @Philip Dunkley - the Wapari Nano







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Jengz said:


> Ayyy lol the I don’t mind the lack of food but I’m not gonna lie, the first few days of the pwasa I felt so awkward in my car... I forgot how to drive without a vape in my hand! I looked awkward as hell



I suffer from thirst and severe behavioural modification disorder... It's so hard to be good!!! I'm using to going for long periods of time without food or nicotine because of the nature of my work but that jaat just wanna steek uit

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

Amir said:


> I suffer from thirst and severe behavioural modification disorder... It's so hard to be good!!! I'm using to going for long periods of time without food or nicotine because of the nature of my work but that jaat just wanna steek uit


Aaaahahahahaha Dala what u must Brother! Just make sure ur future can handle such dala lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Jengz said:


> Aaaahahahahaha Dala what u must Brother! Just make sure ur future can handle such dala lol



I'm in the league of prim and proper now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Oh my word @RenaldoRheeder 

Limelights, Reo, mechs, kodamas - your vapemail is simply awesome
Wishing you well with it 
You have a lot of work to do when you get back to Nigeria - lol
Enjoy it, stunning items you got so far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## TheV (24/5/18)

@RenaldoRheeder, enjoy all the new toys bud! I'm surprised you got it all back into the box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/5/18)

surprise-at-the-office-vapemail-from-my-awesome-wife

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Feedback will take time. I have not even checked all the vapemail yet and there are so many things to do before I fly back on Saturday. It will come through in bits and bops once I am back in Nigeria
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Not a problem! My ears (or eyes rather) are ready when you are!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (24/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> surprise-at-the-office-vapemail-from-my-awesome-wife
> 
> View attachment 132867


Does your wife give lessons to other wifes?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

TheV said:


> @RenaldoRheeder, enjoy all the new toys bud! I'm surprised you got it all back into the box



I unpacked again - don't know if I will get it right a second time 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I unpacked again - don't know if I will get it right a second time
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


At least now you can start to discard packaging!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/18)

TheV said:


> At least now you can start to discard packaging!


@RenaldoRheeder @TheV , your house is going to feel empty now that the mother load has been collected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

...and

Skyline, Dvarw with extras, Skyclone Dropkit, SXK Narca, some drip tips, some BB panels and a button, Scarab RDA (SA made), Reo P67 and spares, Sola RDA, Typhon RDA and Hadeon kit







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> ...and
> 
> Skyline, Dvarw with extras, Skyclone Dropkit, SXK Marca, some drip tips, some BB panels and a button, Scarab RDA (SA made), Reo P67 and spares, Sola RDA, and Hadeon kit
> 
> ...


Did you book a container for your trip back?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Steyn777 (24/5/18)

Pick up and awesome meet from @RenaldoRheeder thanks for a fantastic deal and was great meeting you. Enjoy all the new toys and thanks for letting me try out a few.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Did you book a container for your trip back?



I had to edit - left some out. I will do the rest later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (24/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I think I have a weakspot for any Blue mod!! This Limelight and Oom Rob's SolarStorm are my official two favorite mods when it comes to looks!



I have to agree, best looking mods I've seen!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 132888
> 
> Pick up and awesome meet from @RenaldoRheeder thanks for a fantastic deal and was great meeting you. Enjoy all the new toys and thanks for letting me try out a few.


@Steyn777 - likewise it was great meeting another vape enthusiast and sample some of your juice. Most enjoyable mind share - we must do this again sometime. I think my SA trips must absolutely include a JHB stopover in future. Met so many great guys. I wonder if Durban have nice guys? @Stosta what do you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Steyn777 - likewise it was great meeting another vape enthusiast and sample some of your juice. Most enjoyable mind share - we must do this again sometime. I think my SA trips must absolutely include a JHB stopover in future. Met so many great guys. I wonder if Durban have nice guys? @Stosta what do you think?


Probably not @RenaldoRheeder ... I haven't met any yet!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Probably not @RenaldoRheeder ... I haven't met any yet!



Hmmmm - let me just check something with @Rob Fisher - I'll get back to you. 


Just to stay on-topic, I have more vapemail to post, but I'm going to friends for the evening - so I must pack and get ready to miss the traffic. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 132888
> 
> Pick up and awesome meet from @RenaldoRheeder thanks for a fantastic deal and was great meeting you. Enjoy all the new toys and thanks for letting me try out a few.


That looks interesting @Steyn777 .I’m green with envy for not having met @RenaldoRheeder yet.


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> ...and
> 
> Skyline, Dvarw with extras, Skyclone Dropkit, SXK Narca, some drip tips, some BB panels and a button, Scarab RDA (SA made), Reo P67 and spares, Sola RDA, Typhon RDA and Hadeon kit
> 
> ...



My goodness @RenaldoRheeder 
What a big haul this was!

I think this is what you need for your trip back to Nigeria

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## TheV (24/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @RenaldoRheeder @TheV , your house is going to feel empty now that the mother load has been collected.


I'm crying myself to sleep tonight bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

I can’t fathom collecting 2 limelight’s, 2 Reos, an Authentic skyline and dvarw in one vapemail package! And that isn’t near half the contents  Junne @RenaldoRheeder u probably the vape God in Nigeria... are u opening up a retail store there? Or what’s happening

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/18)

Jengz said:


> I can’t fathom collecting 2 limelight’s, 2 Reos, an Authentic skyline and dvarw in one vapemail package! And that isn’t near half the contents  Junne @RenaldoRheeder u probably the vape God in Nigeria... are u opening up a retail store there? Or what’s happening



Wonder what deals he does to fund his gear...being Nigerian and all  Just kidding though,hard work pays off,enjoy it oom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (24/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Wonder what deals he does to fund his gear...being Nigerian and all  Just kidding though,hard work pays off,enjoy it oom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Jp1905 Pretty sure his the Nigerian prince thats been emailing you to give his millions away, should of replied to the mail. Now dont you feel stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hmmmm - let me just check something with @Rob Fisher - I'll get back to you.
> 
> 
> Just to stay on-topic, I have more vapemail to post, but I'm going to friends for the evening - so I must pack and get ready to miss the traffic.
> ...



@RenaldoRheeder, you have one of the best collections i have ever seen, Congrats Bud, yes I’m Jelly very Jelly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (24/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> That looks interesting @Steyn777 .I’m green with envy for not having met @RenaldoRheeder yet.


I have yet to meet a forum member I didn't enjoy...granted I've met about 5 but still.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I have yet to meet a forum member I didn't enjoy...granted I've met about 5 but still.


You sound waaaaay too much like Hannibal Lecter there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Steyn777 (24/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> You sound waaaaay too much like Hannibal Lecter there.


You should come over 1 time...I'd like to have you for dinner.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> You should come over 1 time...I'd like to have you for dinner.


With a nice Chianti, who’s bringing the toothpicks?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Steyn777 (24/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> With a nice Chianti, who’s bringing the toothpicks?


Clarise will

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

Jengz said:


> I can’t fathom collecting 2 limelight’s, 2 Reos, an Authentic skyline and dvarw in one vapemail package! And that isn’t near half the contents  Junne @RenaldoRheeder u probably the vape God in Nigeria... are u opening up a retail store there? Or what’s happening



If you can only collect vape mail every 5 months, yours will look like that too 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> If you can only collect vape mail every 5 months, yours will look like that too
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


And you should correct him ... there is a 3rd Limelight

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/5/18)

TheV said:


> And you should correct him ... there is a 3rd Limelight



Say what


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/18)

Wow @RenaldoRheeder what an awesome package of Vape Mail! Some quality stuff right there.. you are going to have as much fun as I'm going to be having over the next few days and weeks as we play with our new stuff! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/18)

OK first Vape Mail now that I'm back... I was at a code red status but @Oupa got a message from St Petersburg in Russia to fire up the Red Pill Factory and ship to arrive today... Boom Red Pill back in stock! I was literally down to a 30ml sample!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (24/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK first Vape Mail now that I'm back... I was at a code red status but @Oupa got a message from St Petersburg in Russia to fire up the Red Pill Factory and ship to arrive today... Boom Red Pill back in stock! I was literally down to a 30ml sample!
> 
> View attachment 132921


Welcome Back @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (24/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK first Vape Mail now that I'm back... I was at a code red status but @Oupa got a message from St Petersburg in Russia to fire up the Red Pill Factory and ship to arrive today... Boom Red Pill back in stock! I was literally down to a 30ml sample!
> 
> View attachment 132921


Holy smokes Rob. Down to 30ml?!
I can imagine the stress levels must have been through the roof

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/18)

TheV said:


> Holy smokes Rob. Down to 30ml?!
> I can imagine the stress levels must have been through the roof



Yip it was touch and go... I was scared!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV (24/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it was touch and go... I was scared!


Luckily you know the @Oupa will do what must be done to keep you afloat 

Welcome back Rob. Hope the holiday was a blast

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/18)

And the biggest chicken dinner of this Red Pill Shipment is that they now come in the new V3 Gorilla Bottles... OMG what an improvement!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

TheV said:


> And you should correct him ... there is a 3rd Limelight



Shhhhh - keep some secrets for later 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> If you can only collect vape mail every 5 months, yours will look like that too
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Brother... with my salary, even if I could only collect every 5 decades it would not look like that hahaha but I’m very appreciative of what I have

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## TheV (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Shhhhh - keep some secrets for later
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Just building some anticipation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (24/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the biggest chicken dinner of this Red Pill Shipment is that they now come in the new V3 Gorilla Bottles... OMG what an improvement!
> View attachment 132922



@Rob Fisher we need to see the big , one of my  / dream mods I want 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Steyn777 - likewise it was great meeting another vape enthusiast and sample some of your juice. Most enjoyable mind share - we must do this again sometime. I think my SA trips must absolutely include a JHB stopover in future. Met so many great guys. I wonder if Durban have nice guys? @Stosta what do you think?


U are going to be in cape town soon right ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> @Rob Fisher we need to see the big , one of my  / dream mods I want



Two quick pics... will play with it tomorrow... have been dying to play with it...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (24/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Two quick pics... will play with it tomorrow... have been dying to play with it...
> View attachment 132931
> View attachment 132932



Pure porn 

Love the tuxedo look.

Glad to see some different color as the ones I have seen is mainly yellow ultem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Pure porn
> 
> Love the tuxedo look.
> 
> Glad to see some different color as the ones I have seen is mainly yellow ultem



Originally I wanted the Ultem version but when the Tuxedo version popped up I grabbed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (24/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Originally I wanted the Ultem version but when the Tuxedo version popped up I grabbed it.



Really looks brilliant and makes it different to the norm.

Well cant call these mods normal at all as it’s a pain even to get on the group due to gates mainly being closed for new members most of the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (25/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Two quick pics... will play with it tomorrow... have been dying to play with it...
> View attachment 132931
> View attachment 132932


Holy moly Chicken canoli it does exist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> U are going to be in cape town soon right ??



Not soon mate. I was hoping to be coming to CT mid June, but that is no longer on the table. May around August. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to @RiaanRed from the Coil Company for some Scotchies Juice and some Stainless Steel Fused and Aliens!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Vape Mail from the UK Baby! Siam Mods drip tips!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Vape Mail that has been waiting for me since just after I left... another Recurve RDA. Thanks @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Vape Mail Baby! I so love these scissors (Vape Shears) I got two back up pairs!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Vape Mail Baby! I visited the eFest stand at Hall of Vape and picked up some of their 18650's and 20700's and two chargers. The Lush Q2 Charger is for 20700 and 21700's and the Slim K2 charger is for travelling!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (25/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I so love these scissors (Vape Shears) I got two back up pairs!
> View attachment 132980


I need a pair of those. Bought locally @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (25/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the UK Baby! Siam Mods drip tips!
> View attachment 132974
> View attachment 132975
> View attachment 132976



Those are all stunning!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Andre said:


> I need a pair of those. Bought locally @Rob Fisher?



These came from the US but Throat Punch stock them @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Vape Mail from Stuttgart... A unicorn I have been after for some considerable time! Managed to extract one from Darren Loh in the dying moments of the show! White Armor Mech with Silver contacts!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 10


----------



## Dog666 (25/5/18)

Thank You Flavour World SA!!!!!!!

Just got my delivery of RAW concentrates and some other goodies too

Got lots of bubble wrap for the little ones lol!!! pop pop pop pop

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jengz (25/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from Stuttgart... A unicorn I have been after for some considerable time! Managed to extract one from Darren Loh in the dying moments of the show! White Armor Mech with Silver contacts!
> View attachment 132998
> View attachment 132999
> View attachment 133000
> ...


My word that’s stunning! Ah ah ah! Drool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/5/18)

Huge thank you to Jakes at @Throat Punch , I placed this order a day later than intended and this was only supposed to arrive on Monday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/5/18)

Great vapemail @Rob Fisher !
Going to take you a while to go through it all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Silver said:


> Great vapemail @Rob Fisher !
> Going to take you a while to go through it all



Yip... and some of these RTA's are quite involved so will have to do some YouTube research.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/18)

Some earlier vape mail that I didn’t have time to load earlier today from @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Carnival (25/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Some earlier vape mail that I didn’t have time to load earlier today from @BumbleBee
> View attachment 133080



Ooooh you got the Dvarw!! Nice one @Room Fogger  Let us know what you think once you have a moment to test it. Also been curious about the Splash juices, so if you wouldn’t mind sharing your thoughts on it I’d appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Ooooh you got the Dvarw!! Nice one @Room Fogger  Let us know what you think once you have a moment to test it. Also been curious about the Splash juices, so if you wouldn’t mind sharing your thoughts on it I’d appreciate it.


I am working tomorrow, have to open for contractors, so may have some time to build and mix, can’t wait to test the juices as well, so will give a verdict by end of the weekend.
As a heads up I tasted two juices that’s coming onto the market soon, it is bloody marvelous to say the least. Can’t wait to get my grubby paws on that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (25/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I am working tomorrow, have to open for contractors, so may have some time to build and mix, can’t wait to test the juices as well, so will give a verdict by end of the weekend.
> As a heads up I tasted two juices that’s coming onto the market soon, it is bloody marvelous to say the least. Can’t wait to get my grubby paws on that.



Great, no rush, and may good flavours be on your side for work tomorrow!  

Now you have me curious, will keep my eyes peeled for these new juices you mention..

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Great, no rush, and may good flavours be on your side for work tomorrow!
> 
> Now you have me curious, will keep my eyes peeled for these new juices you mention..
> 
> View attachment 133081


Will definately share once they are released.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Throat Punch (25/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 133048
> 
> Huge thank you to Jakes at @Throat Punch , I placed this order a day later than intended and this was only supposed to arrive on Monday.



Love the googly eyes!  Enjoy my man! Always a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/5/18)

A wonderful new tip for the BB from @akhalz:






and some flat head post screws for the Dvarw from @Moey_Ismail:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival (26/5/18)

That BB is gorgeous @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## antonherbst (26/5/18)

TheV said:


> A wonderful new tip for the BB from @akhalz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agree with @Carnival on that. 

Everytime i see that BB of yours V its gets better looking. And its stil a good vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (26/5/18)

Carnival said:


> That BB is gorgeous @TheV


Thank you kindly @Carnival 
It certainly is the mod that has managed to stay in my arsenal the longest.



antonherbst said:


> Agree with @Carnival on that.
> 
> Everytime i see that BB of yours V its gets better looking. And its stil a good vape.


Thanks bud. You do know how much I love my BB. Only way I'm getting rid of it is when BB launches a new revision

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/5/18)

2 month row boat from Or tambo to jhb ... but she’s here now

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/5/18)

Picked up my wire shipment from @Moerse Rooikat , it was nice to see you and thanks for arranging the GB.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/18)

Vape Mail Baby! The doorbell rang (Sunday) and it's DHL! It's the Njord RDA after all this time... I ordered it right in the beginning and then the crap hit the fan and they held back shipping... I see they have added an ultem goodie so maybe this RDA may have some flavour now... we'll see...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/5/18)

Interesting @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Juice mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting! I thought Merak made only Eleanor (Irish Coffee)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)

Vapessa said:


> Received my Yoga Eliquids Pink Pops today.
> Thank you @Yiannaki
> I tasted a drop... WOW - it's the Real deal. Looking forward vaping it.
> AWESOMENESS
> ...



Love your nails @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (27/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Love your nails @Vapessa



Agree, that blue is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And the next unpack - what made me fall in love with the Limelights in the first place - Thank you @SAVapeGear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's beautiful @RenaldoRheeder - many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The doorbell rang (Sunday) and it's DHL! It's the Njord RDA after all this time... I ordered it right in the beginning and then the crap hit the fan and they held back shipping... I see they have added an ultem goodie so maybe this RDA may have some flavour now... we'll see...
> View attachment 133272
> View attachment 133273
> View attachment 133274
> View attachment 133275



@Rob Fisher , this is great to see
Am very interested to hear your views with the normal cap - ie the one that Daniel overseas said had very little flavour....

Incidentally, I wonder what juices he was vaping in his rda. I cant remember if he mentioned what juices he vaped. I think he vaped a few. Maybe fruity menthols will work great in it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I have yet to meet a forum member I didn't enjoy...granted I've met about 5 but still.



Crikey @Steyn777 Do you eat forum members?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I am working tomorrow, have to open for contractors, so may have some time to build and mix, can’t wait to test the juices as well, so will give a verdict by end of the weekend.
> As a heads up I tasted two juices that’s coming onto the market soon, it is bloody marvelous to say the least. Can’t wait to get my grubby paws on that.



@Room Fogger New juices from Bumblebee?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger New juices from Bumblebee?


Yeas @Hooked I got the Splash- Virginia tobacco and a Caramel tobacco. Haven’t had a chance to try them yet, life happened, but will hopefully get a chance during the week. I have been buying the odd bottle of juice as I am still waiting to improve while not being able to mix to full potential yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Yeas @Hooked I got the Splash- Virginia tobacco and a Caramel tobacco. Haven’t had a chance to try them yet, life happened, but will hopefully get a chance during the week. I have been buying the odd bottle of juice as I am still waiting to improve while not being able to mix to full potential yet.



Oh... so sorry about that @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/5/18)

Every delivery i get from the courier guy is exactly at 8 in the morning. sometimes feel that the delivery boy from courier guy stands outside my gate and rings the doorbell exactly at 8am, awesome service and thanks @Vape Republic , can't wait to try these

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Interesting! I thought Merak made only Eleanor (Irish Coffee)



Nope 

They make this and there is also another juice coming- champagne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Every delivery i get from the courier guy is exactly at 8 in the morning. sometimes feel that the delivery boy from courier guy stands outside my gate and rings the doorbell exactly at 8am, awesome service and thanks @Vape Republic , can't wait to try these
> View attachment 133317



Would love some feedback on this with the new .1 ohm coil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (28/5/18)

Vape Mail from @BumbleBee !! Thank you as always for my goodies + awesome service.  

Then some Vape Mail from Cartel!! Thank you guys.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (28/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @BumbleBee !! Thank you as always for my goodies + awesome service.
> 
> Then some Vape Mail from Cartel!! Thank you guys.
> 
> ...



Oh the envy i have now. That peach pie juice is my most loved juice at this stage. I will drink that clear from the bottle. 

Enjoy the vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (28/5/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh the envy i have now. That peach pie juice is my most loved juice at this stage. I will drink that clear from the bottle.
> 
> Enjoy the vape.



Thanks! Glad to hear it's that good! lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Thanks! Glad to hear it's that good! lol.



You will thank me later. Or hate me for creating a monster in you with that juice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/5/18)

Some Green mail from the UK. 30 days probably not bad for the post office

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## daniel craig (28/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The doorbell rang (Sunday) and it's DHL! It's the Njord RDA after all this time... I ordered it right in the beginning and then the crap hit the fan and they held back shipping... I see they have added an ultem goodie so maybe this RDA may have some flavour now... we'll see...
> View attachment 133272
> View attachment 133273
> View attachment 133274
> View attachment 133275


Where does that Ultem piece go and what is it for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Some Green mail from the UK. 30 days probably not bad for the post office


How does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/5/18)

daniel craig said:


> Where does that Ultem piece go and what is it for?


It Vapes pretty good for me as the auto fire is really fast vs any other pods I have owned and I like the size and shape of the mod.

But to be honest that’s about it. For me it’s the same type of vape I get from my Breeze gen 1. Still waiting on my gen 2 to arrive.

The biggest downfall is probably the price. I picked it up for R960 from the UK plus pack of spare pods (2 in a pack). This side of the pond its R990 for GG addition plus R160 for the pods. Probably not big difference but most pods systems goes for between R300 to R600 and this is almost double the price

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/18)

daniel craig said:


> Where does that Ultem piece go and what is it for?



It fits in the cap and reduces the chamber and concentrates the airflow. As for how it vapes... not sure... it's at the back of the list for testing... I have a few HE RTA's I'm gonna play with first!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/18)

daniel craig said:


> Where does that Ultem piece go and what is it for?



Morten just posted a new video and I guess he will let us know...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (28/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> It Vapes pretty good for me as the auto fire is really fast vs any other pods I have owned and I like the size and shape of the mod.
> 
> But to be honest that’s about it. For me it’s the same type of vape I get from my Breeze gen 1. Still waiting on my gen 2 to arrive.
> 
> The biggest downfall is probably the price. I picked it up for R960 from the UK plus pack of spare pods (2 in a pack). This side of the pond its R990 for GG addition plus R160 for the pods. Probably not big difference but most pods systems goes for between R300 to R600 and this is almost double the price


Agreed. The pricing on it is a bit stiff. Mods like the Suorin are half the price and the guys who use them, rate them pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/5/18)

daniel craig said:


> Agreed. The pricing on it is a bit stiff. Mods like the Suorin are half the price and the guys who use them, rate them pretty good.



To be honest I would stay clear of the Suorin air and drop. Auto fire isn’t that hot as it has a ramp up and the coils tends to sweat don’t want to call it leaking as it isn’t major. 

Would rather get a breeze or la Cart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (28/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> To be honest I would stay clear of the Suorin air and drop. Auto fire isn’t that hot as it has a ramp up and the coils tends to sweat don’t want to call it leaking as it isn’t major.
> 
> Would rather get a breeze or la Cart
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about the breeze. The auto firing ramp up seems to be a problem with many pod systems. Just lately I got the SMOK Rolo Badge and the Infinix and the Rolo badge does have a noticeable delay while the infinix is more of an instant fire. The delay is irritating to deal with. I need to check out the la cart. I haven't seen that device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (28/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Some Green mail from the UK. 30 days probably not bad for the post office


I am picking up my rainbow one tomorrow. I got an exceed edge last week and it is glued to my hand. I will be able to make a comparison once I get mine.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (28/5/18)

daniel craig said:


> I've heard good things about the breeze. The auto firing ramp up seems to be a problem with many pod systems. Just lately I got the SMOK Rolo Badge and the Infinix and the Rolo badge does have a noticeable delay while the infinix is more of an instant fire. The delay is irritating to deal with. I need to check out the la cart. I haven't seen that device.



Go for breeze 2. The best of the bunch I’ve tried so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/5/18)

Amir said:


> Go for breeze 2. The best of the bunch I’ve tried so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it wick 70/30 fine? I don't expect a pod system to, but I'm just wondering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Nope
> 
> They make this and there is also another juice coming- champagne
> 
> ...



@Comrad Juju I guess you participated in another group buy which I missed, but I don't think I would like it as I don't like dark cherry flavour. 

However, I'd be interested in your opinion, so perhaps you'd like to review it in this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/merak-infusion-intnl-juice-reviews.t45784/ ?

If you do, just tag me in the review and I'll add your review to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

and to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/18)

daniel craig said:


> I've heard good things about the breeze. The auto firing ramp up seems to be a problem with many pod systems. Just lately I got the SMOK Rolo Badge and the Infinix and the Rolo badge does have a noticeable delay while the infinix is more of an instant fire. The delay is irritating to deal with. I need to check out the la cart. I haven't seen that device.


The auto-fire ramp-up reminds me of those Greensmoke things. The way i vaped those was to do a short primer puff and then a normal puff. It became second nature (well, until I threw it away because it was rubbish).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

daniel craig said:


> Does it wick 70/30 fine? I don't expect a pod system to, but I'm just wondering.



Yeah I’ve had no issues so far with 70/30. I use mostly 60/40 though but I did try 70/30 in the name of science 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (29/5/18)

Early morning diy mail!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (29/5/18)

Blck Vapour for the win, as usual they have no contest when it comes to service and delivery times.
@Richio Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/5/18)

CLZ XQ has Landed !!!

1 of 4 in the World.First one in SA !!

Black Carbon Juma

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 24


----------



## Jengz (29/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ has Landed !!!
> 
> 1 of 4 in the World.First one in SA !!
> 
> ...


Holy shit! That’s next level mooi

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ has Landed !!!
> 
> 1 of 4 in the World.First one in SA !!
> 
> ...



Such a looker... First dibs please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ has Landed !!!
> 
> 1 of 4 in the World.First one in SA !!
> 
> Black Carbon Juma



That is one beautiful and stunning mod @SAVapeGear! It's special! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ has Landed !!!
> 
> 1 of 4 in the World.First one in SA !!
> 
> ...


Wow is not a good enough description. That this is left nut donation beautiful, maybe even both.,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ has Landed !!!
> 
> 1 of 4 in the World.First one in SA !!
> 
> ...


That is stunning! And it's a squonker! Just wow man!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amy (29/5/18)

Pick up mail from vape king. This little thing hits hard with 40mg nic salts. Al thing that I am not a fan off is that it has a hole where cold air also come through on the pod I guess it is the draw activation for firing. So you get this cold air on the one side of your mouth and warm vapour on the other side.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/5/18)

Just received Hcigar aurora from @Heaven Gifts. I guess this is the closest I will be to having the first mod in the country !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Carnival (29/5/18)

Amy said:


> Pick up mail from vape king. This little thing hits hard with 40mg nic salts. Al thing that I am not a fan off is that it has a hole where cold air also come through on the pod I guess it is the draw activation for firing. So you get this cold air on the one side of your mouth and warm vapour on the other side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Looks interesting! But yeah, I can imagine cold air coming in on the one side of your mouth is not very pleasant lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (29/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Looks interesting! But yeah, I can imagine cold air coming in on the one side of your mouth is not very pleasant lol.


I realised it is a bit different to my exceed as the hole where the vape comes through is not center of the mouth so you have to put the corner of the mouth piece in the middle of you lips then it is better but still get that cold air in your mouth from the other hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

All aboard the replay train... big ups to @throatpunch for the quick hook up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (29/5/18)

Vape Mail! My order from Meta Vape arrived! Thanks so much @Vape_N8th will order again from you guys.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/18)

Vape Mail Baby! And thanks @Sir Vape for the cute handwritten note...

Been dying to try this... RDA is being cleaned now.



Recurve #3 so my BAM Squonker can be matchy matcherson!



Shiny new gold 20700's! Love the fact they come in a little zip goodie! 



Oooooo Shiney and Gold!




Luckily I bought the eFest charger in Stuttgart because now I have a charger I don't have to use a crowbar to put them in or get them out of the charger!



Not a very good picture but at least everything is Tuxedo Matchy now!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! And thanks @Sir Vape for the cute handwritten note...
> 
> Been dying to try this... RDA is being cleaned now.
> View attachment 133502
> ...



It's a really good juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail! My order from Meta Vape arrived! Thanks so much @Vape_N8th will order again from you guys.
> 
> View attachment 133501


Hi @Carnival 
Is that the Breeze 2
What are your thoughts? Are you able to compare it to the Suorin Air.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (29/5/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Carnival
> Is that the Breeze 2
> What are your thoughts? Are you able to compare it to the Suorin Air.
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Smoky Jordan 

Nope, this is the original Breeze. If I like this one, I might go to v2, will see! I haven't tried the Breeze yet, I've filled it with juice and I'm just letting it sit for a while. I don't have the Suorin Air, I have the Suorin Drop so I can only compare it to that once I've tried it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Carnival
> Is that the Breeze 2
> What are your thoughts? Are you able to compare it to the Suorin Air.
> 
> Thanks



I have the Breeze 2 and the air... Breeze 2 has air flow control so its a tighter draw, better batter life and the coil inside the pod of the breeze 2 can be changed instead of replacing the entire pod. Air is smaller, cuter, neater, smaller battery, looser airflow... I still like the Air but the performance of the Breeze 2 is incredible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/5/18)

Amir said:


> I have the Breeze 2 and the air... Breeze 2 has air flow control so its a tighter draw, better batter life and the coil inside the pod of the breeze 2 can be changed instead of replacing the entire pod. Air is smaller, cuter, neater, smaller battery, looser airflow... I still like the Air but the performance of the Breeze 2 is incredible.


Thanks so much @Amir . I have the air but was wondering if it would be worth buying to replace the air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks so much @Amir . I have the air but was wondering if it would be worth buying to replace the air.



if size and looks is everything then stay with the air. Breeze 2 with a 1 ohm coil is much bigger, a little heavier, but much more flavorful and the airflow control is a huge plus. I still use both but the wife has mostly taken over the Air because my preference falls on the breeze 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/5/18)

Amir said:


> I have the Breeze 2 and the air... Breeze 2 has air flow control so its a tighter draw, better batter life and the coil inside the pod of the breeze 2 can be changed instead of replacing the entire pod. Air is smaller, cuter, neater, smaller battery, looser airflow... I still like the Air but the performance of the Breeze 2 is incredible.


Hi @Amir 
Could you possibly take a pic of the 2 side by side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Amir
> Could you possibly take a pic of the 2 side by side



Will do tonight if I remember... Both are at home because im fasting currently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/5/18)

Cool...


Amir said:


> Will do tonight if I remember... Both are at home because im fasting currently



no problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Cool...
> 
> 
> no problem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/5/18)

Amir said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Champ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (29/5/18)

Stocking up on some DIY things for secret sauce

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (30/5/18)

Snugly wrapped early morning delivery.



Everything delivered in perfect order, thanks @Scouse45 for making my first foray into the classifieds an epic one!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/18)

Buzz Mail Baby! Now I can fire up my gigantic RTA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (30/5/18)

Juice mail..





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Early morning Vapemail!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/5/18)

Anyone ever noticed how many pics are taken of vapemail etc with Ecigssa open in the background? Nobody working? Nice boss that also vapes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Neatly wrapped and packed, Thanks @Larry, Pleasure buying from you. Now let me know when we can talk about that Revenant battery Latch

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

Vape Mail! Machete from @BumbleBee (thanks again! LOVE this juice!) and more juice from VK (thanks! @Stroodlepuff )

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail! Machete from @BumbleBee (thanks again! LOVE this juice!) and more juice from VK (thanks! @Stroodlepuff )
> 
> View attachment 133594
> View attachment 133595



Always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Buzz Mail Baby! Now I can fire up my gigantic RTA!
> View attachment 133569



Gosh - I have heard of dual battery mods, but this is a dual hand setup  Enjoy @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Daniel (30/5/18)

belated vape mail , shot bru! @Scouse45 

Let's see if the hype is real ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (30/5/18)

Daniel said:


> belated vape mail , shot bru! @Scouse45
> 
> Let's see if the hype is real ....
> 
> View attachment 133627


Sorry it took so long my brother enjoy!! It’s a boss tank! Use 2.5mm fused

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/5/18)

I got juice

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Humbolt (30/5/18)

Going to start mixing by weight instead of volume and see how that goes.
Thanks @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jp1905 (30/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Going to start mixing by weight instead of volume and see how that goes.
> Thanks @Faheem777
> 
> View attachment 133639



Best investment you have made,I made the switch a month or so ago,much faster,no more cleaning syringes and all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (30/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Going to start mixing by weight instead of volume and see how that goes.
> Thanks @Faheem777
> 
> View attachment 133639



It’s much more pain free mixing with a scale

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (30/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Best investment you have made,I made the switch a month or so ago,much faster,no more cleaning syringes and all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah thats what I'm hoping for. Unfortunately I have to wait until payday to try it lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

Genosmate said:


> I got juice
> View attachment 133638



Krikey!! Looks like you bought the store out of Red Pill lol! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (30/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Krikey!! Looks like you bought the store out of Red Pill lol! Enjoy.



I hate paying courier fees

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/18)

Red Pill Mail Baby! And yes I know I got a shipment a week ago when I got back but I have a few mates that like my 50/50 version of Red Pill...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

My last piece of vape mail for the month (I think)

I have to give a BIG shout out to @Irfaan Ebrahim , Bud Thanks a Mil!! This MOD is in immaculate condition, It looks Brand brand new, there is not so much as a single scratch on this mod! You rock bud, thanks!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (31/5/18)

Dietz said:


> My last piece of vape mail for the month (I think)
> 
> I have to give a BIG shout out to @Irfaan Ebrahim , Bud Thanks a Mil!! This MOD is in immaculate condition, It looks Brand brand new, there is not so much as a single scratch on this mod! You rock bud, thanks!!
> 
> ...


Enjoy bud


Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Vape_N8th (31/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail! My order from Meta Vape arrived! Thanks so much @Vape_N8th will order again from you guys.
> 
> View attachment 133501




I Managed to get you that Blue 

Hope you enjoy it !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (31/5/18)

Vape_N8th said:


> I Managed to get you that Blue
> 
> Hope you enjoy it !!



You did! I was really pleased when I saw that! Thanks again @Vape_N8th

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

Dietz said:


> My last piece of vape mail for the month (I think)
> 
> I have to give a BIG shout out to @Irfaan Ebrahim , Bud Thanks a Mil!! This MOD is in immaculate condition, It looks Brand brand new, there is not so much as a single scratch on this mod! You rock bud, thanks!!
> 
> ...


Oh boy, you are going to enjoy that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/18)

Dietz said:


> My last piece of vape mail for the month (I think)
> 
> I have to give a BIG shout out to @Irfaan Ebrahim , Bud Thanks a Mil!! This MOD is in immaculate condition, It looks Brand brand new, there is not so much as a single scratch on this mod! You rock bud, thanks!!
> 
> ...


So you got over your fear of door latches pretty quickly I see lol
Sweet mod, enjoy it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

Some @BLING mail, just waiting for the other one to release because of pre-order item. Going to have a play date tonight with some mods!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (31/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill Mail Baby! And yes I know I got a shipment a week ago when I got back but I have a few mates that like my 50/50 version of Red Pill...
> [AH=full]133712[/ATTACH]



@Rob Fisher, if you ever stop vaping, VM is going to take a huge loss every month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> So you got over your fear of door latches pretty quickly I see lol
> Sweet mod, enjoy it.


I had to compromise, But I must say I am happy with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (31/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Some @BLING mail, just waiting for the other one to release because of pre-order item. Going to have a play date tonight with some mods!
> View attachment 133720


So no problem getting batteries in then?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> So no problem getting batteries in then?


None, third set of batteries ordered and delivered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (31/5/18)

Vape mail from The Vape Guy

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Jos (31/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill Mail Baby! And yes I know I got a shipment a week ago when I got back but I have a few mates that like my 50/50 version of Red Pill...
> View attachment 133712



And in other news.............

Litchi prices skyrocket due to an increase in demand from a small laboratory in Cape Town...............

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Jos said:


> And in other news.............
> 
> Litchi prices skyrocket due to an increase in demand from a small laboratory in Cape Town...............



And also, menthol supplies have been depleted in the Western Cape because they are being consumed by the same laboratory, owing to a KZN gent who apparently vapes truckloads of a certain fruity menthol juice...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (31/5/18)

Jos said:


> And in other news.............
> 
> Litchi prices skyrocket due to an increase in demand from a small laboratory in Cape Town...............


Damn!, and here I was thinking mosquito farming was the future!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> And also, menthol supplies have been depleted in the Western Cape because they are being consumed by the same laboratory, owing to a KZN gent who apparently vapes truckloads of a certain fruity menthol juice...


Would love to see the size of the delivery vehicles used for uncle @Rob Fisher deliveries!  Doubt it’s single guy in normal Bakkie, more likely the Rob Fisher delivery team in their trusty 18 wheeler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (31/5/18)

@Rob Fisher probably owns his own fleet of 18 wheelers, and one Boeing 777 freighter. He disguises it in DHL livery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (31/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill Mail Baby! And yes I know I got a shipment a week ago when I got back but I have a few mates that like my 50/50 version of Red Pill...
> View attachment 133712



@Rob Fisher in your opinion is the 50/50 version a big difference to the regular 70/30 and is there a place i can get from in Durban

Justin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @Rob Fisher in your opinion is the 50/50 version a big difference to the regular 70/30 and is there a place i can get from in Durban



@jm10 no I'm the only lunatic that still believes in 50/50 but I'm convinced there is a difference... I prefer the 50/50 and I always have stock if you want a bottle to try. You know where I live.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (31/5/18)

Some Vape mail from blckvapor!! Beer from fridge.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (31/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 133777
> 
> Some Vape mail from blckvapor!! Beer from fridge.


But why is that beer still full?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (31/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> But why is that beer still full?


Just started mixing...I don't drink and diy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> @Rob Fisher probably owns his own fleet of 18 wheelers, and one Boeing 777 freighter. He disguises it in DHL livery.



Wait till you see @Rob Fisher 's NASA command centre (aka vape cave) - where he co-ordinates global deliveries and shipments from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

jm10 said:


> @Rob Fisher in your opinion is the 50/50 version a big difference to the regular 70/30 and is there a place i can get from in Durban
> 
> Justin
> 
> ...



Yip @jm10 - 50/50 rocks !
More flavour, less clouds, more throat hit 
Not talking about XXX, because I don't vape it - but am talking about my Strawberry menthol blend. And after I have added some PG nic and PG menthol, my blends are probably around 60PG

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (31/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Just started mixing...I don't drink and diy



You are doing it wrong then. You need some liquid inspiration to mix.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)

Just finished...Imagine if I was still drinking. 


Adephi said:


> You are doing it wrong then. You need some liquid inspiration to mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dog666 (1/6/18)

Dog666 said:


> Thank You Flavour World SA!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got my delivery of RAW concentrates and some other goodies too
> 
> Got lots of bubble wrap for the little ones lol!!! pop pop pop pop


 
The Flavour is amazing  The FW double mango is freaking addictive mixed at 10% , Cap super sweet 1.5% and 1 to 2% Koolad/ws23

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/raw-malaysia-premium-diy 

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/malaysian-concentrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (1/6/18)

Man these things are becoming harder and harder to find. I can’t wait for sunset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## picautomaton (1/6/18)

Amir said:


> Man these things are becoming harder and harder to find. I can’t wait for sunset.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad you found one.
I've been using mine since September last year on a daily basis. These mods are quite tough as well, have dropped mine about five times and no actual damage just the odd scratches here and there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (1/6/18)

picautomaton said:


> Glad you found one.
> I've been using mine since September last year on a daily basis. These mods are quite tough as well, have dropped mine about five times and no actual damage just the odd scratches here and there.



I've had 2 since their release but I always found a way back to mech squonkers because that's what I prefer. I'm blown away by replay though and this is a game changer for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (1/6/18)

Picked up off eBay at start of May. Received today from USA, less than a month in transit. Old stock Geekvape Tsunami 22mm.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/18)

Amir said:


> Man these things are becoming harder and harder to find. I can’t wait for sunset.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup I learnt from my first Therion BF I sold to never sell them.
The 75c is coming to my grave with me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/18)

Finally got one of 2018 most hyped up RTA. Testing will commence shortly.
But off the bat this RTA oozes quality.




The Dvarw DL Nano RTA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yup I learnt from my first Therion BF I sold to never sell them.
> The 75c is coming to my grave with me.



Mine went to the grave before me last weekend - popped an IC on the board  



Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Mine went to the grave before me last weekend - popped an IC on the board
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Oh dam... sorry to hear that.
Maybe you can get a new board?
It might be worthwhile if you really like the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (1/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Mine went to the grave before me last weekend - popped an IC on the board
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Read on the DNA forum they have a fuse on the board as safety. It can be replaced, if that is what lost its magic smoke.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh dam... sorry to hear that.
> Maybe you can get a new board?
> It might be worthwhile if you really like the mod.



Initial cost estimated landed cost was just too much. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Read on the DNA forum they have a fuse on the board as safety. It can be replaced, if that is what lost its magic smoke.
> 
> Regards



It was, but it was from the first boards which apparently could not easily replaced. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (1/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It was, but it was from the first boards which apparently could not easily replaced.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Can I have its corpse? See if I can bring it back to life with mirrors during the next thunderstorm...

LOL, Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Can I have its corpse? See if I can bring it back to life with mirrors during the next thunderstorm...
> 
> LOL, Regards



Sorry mate - we had the funeral - just a small private affair. Tears where shed, and then the undertaker took care of the body. Organs was donated for future transplant and I have moved on. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/6/18)

This is what is advertised on House of Vapes' website @kabir499 @HouseOfVape




*And the blurb that went with it*


*I was really looking forward to the soda can, but this is what I received.
*



Where's the can?? I do not like false advertising!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Another Sunday delivery from DHL... this time it's a pine cone resin Mythos from Viking Mods USA.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Carnival (3/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Another Sunday delivery from DHL... this time it's a pine cone resin Mythos from Viking Mods USA.
> View attachment 134122
> View attachment 134123
> View attachment 134124
> View attachment 134125



Lost for words.. that is utterly stunning!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (3/6/18)

Wow agreed, stunning @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Augvape Intake RTA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## morras (4/6/18)

Cant wait to hear what u think about it Rob .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Another Sunday delivery from DHL... this time it's a pine cone resin Mythos from Viking Mods USA.
> View attachment 134122
> View attachment 134123
> View attachment 134124
> View attachment 134125



Lovely design and colours @Rob Fisher
Am i imagining or is it rather large?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/18)

Silver said:


> Lovely design and colours @Rob Fisher
> Am i imagining or is it rather large?



Yip it's bloody HUGE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/18)

morras said:


> Cant wait to hear what u think about it Rob .



@morras it's nice... easy build, easy top fill, bubble tank, top airflow so won't leak, plenty of airflow if you want it... and the flavour is pretty good too... will see how we go after a few hours playing with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/6/18)

And mine has just landed 
Not fair @Rob Fisher I have to wait till this evening to try it. Is there a coil in the spares bag?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> And mine has just landed
> Not fair @Rob Fisher I have to wait till this evening to try it. Is there a coil in the spares bag?



Nope, no coils... spare glass, drip tip, o-rings and tri-screwdriver and that's it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (4/6/18)

Pics of the rta, or we will assume the box is empty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Pics of the rta, or we will assume the box is empty.


 Have not even opened the box @Captain Chaos, was on my way out of the office and TCG arrived so grabbed the package, opened it, took pic of the box, locked it in my office and left, only to be late for my appointment. Blamed it on the traffic, a non vapour may not understand if I blamed it on the arrival of my new RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (4/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Pics of the rta, or we will assume the box is empty.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/augvape-intake-rta.t50474/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil (4/6/18)

Hooked said:


> This is what is advertised on House of Vapes' website @kabir499 @HouseOfVape
> 
> View attachment 134034
> 
> ...


As far as I recall there was a lot of controversy surrounding these cans. It was seen in the states by the FDA and others as being marketed towards children and not being clearly defined as vape liquid. Saw a few reviews on youtube and RipTrippers addressed it directly as well, and as far as I know they got rid of the can for those reasons.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## kabir499 (4/6/18)

Hooked said:


> This is what is advertised on House of Vapes' website @kabir499 @HouseOfVape
> 
> View attachment 134034
> 
> ...


We do apologize for both the late response and that you feel we falsey advertised the product. Previously we used to be provided the can with the E-liquid; However the manufacturers no longer provide the can. This has happened with fresh clean cream as well; where the box is no longer provided. This seems like a way to cut costs from the manufacturer's side, also as mentioned by another member the controversy regarding minors being "attracted" to the can. Again we do apologize that you where expecting the can.

Sorry for the late response, and the issue you had.


Regards Kabir. 





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cobrali (4/6/18)

Vapemail from the US of A! Thanks to @Christos for organising the myus!

30ga nichrome from lightningvapes, blue juma bb tip and button and two sets of daedalus clapton tools. 






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (5/6/18)

kabir499 said:


> We do apologize for both the late response and that you feel we falsey advertised the product. Previously we used to be provided the can with the E-liquid; However the manufacturers no longer provide the can. This has happened with fresh clean cream as well; where the box is no longer provided. This seems like a way to cut costs from the manufacturer's side, also as mentioned by another member the controversy regarding minors being "attracted" to the can. Again we do apologize that you where expecting the can.
> 
> Sorry for the late response, and the issue you had.
> 
> ...



I understand that you were not provided with the can - but then you need to remove the blurb that says it comes with the can! You can't advertise something which the consumer doesn't receive. That IS false advertising and it's unacceptable. It's easy enough for you to simply write a flavour description and post your own pic of the bottle.

You have lost my trust that I will receive what was advertised. When you lose a consumer's trust, you lose business. Forever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Hooked (5/6/18)

Anvil said:


> As far as I recall there was a lot of controversy surrounding these cans. It was seen in the states by the FDA and others as being marketed towards children and not being clearly defined as vape liquid. Saw a few reviews on youtube and RipTrippers addressed it directly as well, and as far as I know they got rid of the can for those reasons.




The point of my post is that it was advertised as coming with the can, but it didn't. The ADVERTISING must be changed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kabir499 (5/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I understand that you were not provided with the can - but then you need to remove the blurb that says it comes with the can! You can't advertise something which the consumer doesn't receive. That IS false advertising and it's unacceptable. It's easy enough for you to simply write a flavour description and post your own pic of the bottle.
> 
> You have lost my trust that I will receive what was advertised. When you lose a consumer's trust, you lose business. Forever.


PM sent 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! @smilelykumeenit coils... Stainless steel cores for Replay and Ni80 wraps for flavour!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905 (5/6/18)

Vape mail! Awesome little mod I must say!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/18)

The first OattyX arrives in South Africa! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (5/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first OattyX arrives in South Africa! Boom!


Please open it. Want to see this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

KZOR said:


> Please open it. Want to see this one.



Here you go @KZOR - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/odis-oatty-x.t50080/#post-682297

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (5/6/18)

Finally the Rabbit has a home after weeks of waiting and looking.

Thanks again @Silver and @VapeSnow.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/6/18)

Much anticipated vape mail!! I'm one freaking happy and ecstatic puppy! 
Thank you soooo much @Rafique. You're the man.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/6/18)

Mated to the Zeus. Vape nirvana.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rafique (5/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Much anticipated vape mail!! I'm one freaking happy and ecstatic puppy!
> Thank you soooo much @Rafique. You're the man.
> View attachment 134292
> View attachment 134293




Many happy vapes bud, I really enjoyed that mod. now for the 250C

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/6/18)

Rafique said:


> Many happy vapes bud, I really enjoyed that mod. now for the 250C



Vape Industry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/6/18)

Amir said:


> Vape Industry



waiting for yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (5/6/18)

Rafique said:


> waiting for yours



I've decided to keep mine lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (5/6/18)

WernerK said:


> Finally the Rabbit has a home after weeks of waiting and looking.
> 
> Thanks again @Silver and @VapeSnow.
> View attachment 134291



WOW what a gorgeous combo!!!! Perfect match up, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/18)

KZOR said:


> Please open it. Want to see this one.



@KZOR you can see it in real life tomorrow morning when yours arrives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (5/6/18)

I’ve heard great things only so let’s see what the hype is all about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (5/6/18)

Amir said:


> I’ve heard great things only so let’s see what the hype is all about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, been looking for a pair. Where please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/6/18)

Juicy Mail....
3mg Red Pill and VM4 for Restricted Lung/DL Attys and some 6mg Red Pill for my MTL.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (5/6/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, been looking for a pair. Where please?


https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/throat-punch-vape-shear?variant=1325621739534

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/6/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, been looking for a pair. Where please?



Throat punch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/6/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, been looking for a pair. Where please?


Sold out @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (5/6/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Sold out @Andre



I may have taken the last 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/18)

kabir499 said:


> PM sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



I would like to thank @kabir499 for taking my comments on board. House of Vape's website has been changed and only the bottle of Chill is shown. Thank you, kabir499!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kabir499 (5/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I would like to thank @kabir499 for taking my comments on board. House of Vape's website has been changed and only the bottle of Chill is shown. Thank you, kabir499!


I also would like to thank you for your understanding, and for bringing up the issue that was at hand. 
We also do appreciate your feedback. 

We love to make House of Vape, better. For everyone, any and every time.

Have great evening.

Kabir. 




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/6/18)

TheV said:


> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/throat-punch-vape-shear?variant=1325621739534



Sold out 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Having been on a Strategy Breakaway for 2 days I had some mail vaping,


It’s going to hopefully be a mixing weekend.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

And then a drumroll for a very special delivery which arrived just after that!  
Nice little safe cocoon for it



Any guesses? Tadaa!!!



A box and some Reo spares as an additional gift!

Drumroll for the great reveal!!



A Limelight Purple Orchid, thank you so much @Ryangriffon for parting with this and including the tank and the Reo spares for free. Can’t wait to get this baby going. Just need some 18500 batteries but have some lined up maybe by tonight!

My pipes are going to be taking a much bigger role in my special occasion and nightly treats!M

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 19


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Savour RTA!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Carnival (6/6/18)

That's a real beauty @Room Fogger 

Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> And then a drumroll for a very special delivery which arrived just after that!
> Nice little safe cocoon for it
> View attachment 134401
> 
> ...


Ooh, that pipe is a thing of beauty. Enjoy. With Mr Hardwick's Rodeo and a whisky (Ardberg10) or a cognac (Bisquit) you will be in a royal court.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Andre said:


> Ooh, that pipe is a thing of beauty. Enjoy. With Mr Hardwick's Rodeo and a whisky (Ardberg10) or a cognac (Bisquit) you will in a royal court.


Think I must get a Laprohaig 10 year for a companion. I like your proposals as well though, good stuff!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Having been on a Strategy Breakaway for 2 days I had some mail vaping,
> View attachment 134397
> 
> It’s going to hopefully be a mixing weekend.



How did your mail learn to vape?

Youtube ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> How did your mail learn to vape?
> 
> Youtube ?


Dam autocorrect if you are in a hurry, or I’m losing my mind, should be vape mail waiting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam autocorrect if you are in a hurry, or I’m losing my mind, should be vape mail waiting!


Hehehe doesn't matter which way you put it, it's still vaping ... Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> And then a drumroll for a very special delivery which arrived just after that!
> Nice little safe cocoon for it
> View attachment 134401
> 
> ...



wow and another wow !

awesome stuff, happy vapes friend !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Think I must get a Laprohaig 10 year for a companion. I like your proposals as well though, good stuff!


Those are my two favourite Islay whiskies - Ardberg10 and Laphroaig10. Am never without.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Andre said:


> Those are my two favourite Islay whiskies - Ardberg10 and Laphroaig10. Am never without.


Nectar of the gods from the land of mist,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silent Echo (6/6/18)

Andre said:


> Those are my two favourite Islay whiskies - Ardberg10 and Laphroaig10. Am never without.



Same here. Ardbeg 10 and Laphroaig Quarter Cask. Heaven.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10 (6/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> Same here. Ardbeg 10 and Laphroaig Quarter Cask. Heaven.



Lagavulin 16 nuff said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silent Echo (6/6/18)

jm10 said:


> Lagavulin 16 nuff said



Yes, also and exceptional whisky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (6/6/18)

Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !! 




And here is the star of the show.. my DNA75C! 




Also included in the parcel..




Thank you again Rob, and thank you kindly for the extras you included. Can't wait to give Red Pill a go!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 24


----------



## Stosta (6/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! Epic @Carnival !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure! Just happy the Brutale will get the love it deserves!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silent Echo (6/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure! Just happy the Brutale will get the love it deserves!



Does this mean I can now buy your Solar Storm or CLZ, too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> Does this mean I can now buy your Solar Storm or CLZ, too?



Not the SolarStorm but I have a DNA75 CLZ that I may part with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo (6/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not the SolarStorm but I have a DNA75 CLZ that I may part with.
> View attachment 134448



Nice! I will PM you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (6/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...




I always look out for Rob's items on the classifieds even though 99% of the time they are out of my budget.

The extra items that come with the purchase is amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...


WOW

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy (6/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...


The envy... That is beautiful. Congrats on the awesome mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (6/6/18)

Win mail baby! Thanks @Heaven Gifts for the awesome prize! I will be testing out the device during the course of the next few days and my full review will be posted in due time! Gotta love me some pod systems! Booyaaa!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir (6/6/18)

18350 Le Petit Gros mech 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit (6/6/18)

Couple of vapemail thing's to keep my new Pulse company

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (6/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...


That is a true winner mail for you @Carnival that mod is a thing of beauty and truely fitting to a girl like you. Many many happy vapes on it and hopefully you have a decent bf rda to sit on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (6/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> That is a true winner mail for you @Carnival that mod is a thing of beauty and truely fitting to a girl like you. Many many happy vapes on it and hopefully you have a decent bf rda to sit on it.



Thanks so much for the kind words! Hehe, I’m sure it would make a darn good looking squonker if it was one, this mod is not though.  I plan to get a HE RTA for it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words! Hehe, I’m sure it would make a darn good looking squonker if it was one, this mod is not though.  I plan to get a HE RTA for it!



All you need for your Dvarw is a new drip tip! I get mine from http://siammods.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...



@Carnival Ahhhhh.... now I understand why you were happy to sell one of your iJust 3s! Many happy vapes on that beautiful mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/18)

Another iJust 3, bought from @Carnival, but brand-new. Thanks, Carnival!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

WernerK said:


> Finally the Rabbit has a home after weeks of waiting and looking.
> 
> Thanks again @Silver and @VapeSnow.
> View attachment 134291



Oh wow, thats gorgeous @WernerK !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 134445
> 
> ...



Oh my word, just epic @Carnival !
Wowee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (7/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> All you need for your Dvarw is a new drip tip! I get mine from http://siammods.com



Thanks Rob! I've been looking at their selection, gorgeous tips wow. I'll definitely get from them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/18)

Limited edition gold Kaonashi RDA has arrived! 











Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 5


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/18)

Cobrali said:


> Likited edition gold Kaonashi RDA has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre-ultrasonic pics





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905 (7/6/18)

Cobrali said:


> Pre-ultrasonic pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats pretty!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil (7/6/18)

Just as my day was going south I got double vape mail to keep me going.



First mail was from VapeCartel / @KieranD , another Zeus to add to the collection for the mod in mail #2. Great service once again!



And second mail was my first ever from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee . An Aegis because I badly needed a mod to take on site and on fishing trips with me, and a DR SQ/coils/spare bottle for the Cut squonker. Also brilliant and prompt service, will be shopping with you again for sure!



And lastly what the new DR SQ looks like on it's new home (have a matching blue tip going on there as well), and the new rough and tough workhorse setup. Finally feel like I'm actually winning today!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Jp1905 (7/6/18)

Okay lets try again...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (7/6/18)

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 134635
> Okay lets try again...


A lot better but I still have no clue what I am looking at...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (7/6/18)

Raindance said:


> A lot better but I still have no clue what I am looking at...
> 
> Regards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (8/6/18)

Epic Vape mail

Thank you @Rob Fisher really appreciate

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/18)

Boom! Only a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (9/6/18)

Rafique said:


> Epic Vape mail
> 
> Thank you @Rob Fisher really appreciate
> 
> View attachment 134689


Want to swop for mine @Rafique?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (9/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Want to swop for mine @Rafique?



Yours has replay also bud lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Befokski (9/6/18)

So after my Minty Mech and gold dead rabbit was stolen, I had to go and get another rabbit and one does not simply walk into a vape shop, without buying a juice or two.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo (9/6/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 15 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape_r (9/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> View attachment 134824
> View attachment 134825
> View attachment 134826
> View attachment 134827
> ...


What a beautiful mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (9/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> View attachment 134824
> View attachment 134825
> View attachment 134826
> View attachment 134827
> ...



Too beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (9/6/18)

Rafique said:


> Yours has replay also bud lol
> 
> View attachment 134786


You forgot to include the replay sticker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/6/18)

Vape_r said:


> What a beautiful mod



WOW! Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tashy (11/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Ni80 Aliens from @RiaanRed The Coil Company!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/18)

Vape Mail from @Zeki Hilmi at Voodoo Vapour! MTL Dvarw to try!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Steyn777 (12/6/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, been looking for a pair. Where please?


Not sure if you've found yet but I know @Throat Punch also stocks them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (12/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from @Zeki Hilmi at Voodoo Vapour! MTL Dvarw to try!
> View attachment 135109


If you don't enjoy ... I'll take it off your hands. I find the flavour better for me with the MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Not sure if you've found yet but I know @Throat Punch also stocks them


Thanks @Steyn777. I have found them, but every time I look they are sold out! Please PM me when you have stock again @Throat Punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from @Zeki Hilmi at Voodoo Vapour! MTL Dvarw to try!
> View attachment 135109



Keen to hear your opinion @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy (12/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> View attachment 134824
> View attachment 134825
> View attachment 134826
> View attachment 134827
> ...


Epic pictures

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo (12/6/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher! A lovely mod indeed!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## Asif (12/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher! A lovely mod indeed!
> 
> View attachment 135132
> View attachment 135133
> View attachment 135134



That is an Awesome mod. I love the way jumma looks! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (12/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher! A lovely mod indeed!
> 
> View attachment 135135
> View attachment 135136
> View attachment 135137



Beautiful!!! Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (12/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher! A lovely mod indeed!
> 
> View attachment 135135
> View attachment 135136
> View attachment 135137


Wow that mod is beautiful! 
Many happy vapes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/18)

Vapemail baby It's not you my "Trusty" and not "Rusty" old drill bit friends it's just time for this noob to try and give my Siren 2 better looking coils.So till next time 2.5mm and 3 mm.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## VapeSnow (12/6/18)

Got some lekka Vape mail today.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 5


----------



## Amy (12/6/18)

Silent Echo said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher! A lovely mod indeed!
> 
> View attachment 135135
> View attachment 135136
> View attachment 135137


Congrats,what a beautiful mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/6/18)

Throat Punch said:


> Oh, the vape shears. Yes, stock is en route and will be here next week.



 watching for the announcement 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashy (12/6/18)

Got the Savour MTL RTA from @Rob Fisher today. Wow!! Just Wow. Thank you so much Rob. I even got 10 awesome battery wraps and two beautiful drip tips. What a winner @Rob Fisher. I don't know how you knew I needed new wraps

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (12/6/18)

I seem to be the only one missing out on vape gear from @Rob Fisher 

Is there some secret classifieds I don’t know about...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/6/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I seem to be the only one missing out on vape gear from @Rob Fisher
> 
> Is there some secret classifieds I don’t know about...



Lol count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (12/6/18)

And as soon as @Tashy had her new tank on the way we decided that her current mod is in desperate need of upgrade, you know, for safety reasons 

I remembered seeing a deal not too long ago on the Sir's website so got her one of these, As I got to checkout I just could not resist adding a little something to the cart for me (The intake Ive been looking at since its been released) 

Great! checked out, paid and received order confirmation. happy happy, the end
As I was Reading the order confirmation I thought about how good the deal on that mod was... Before I knew it, I had another order confirmation from the Sir's order on the way 

I dont know how this happened

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (12/6/18)

Dietz said:


> And as soon as @Tashy had her new tank on the way we decided that her current mod is in desperate need of upgrade, you know, for safety reasons
> 
> I remembered seeing a deal not too long ago on the Sir's website so got her one of these, As I got to checkout I just could not resist adding a little something to the cart for me (The intake Ive been looking at since its been released)
> 
> ...


It’s not right that u weren’t getting a new mod too!!

Many happy vapes!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (12/6/18)

Dietz said:


> And as soon as @Tashy had her new tank on the way we decided that her current mod is in desperate need of upgrade, you know, for safety reasons
> 
> I remembered seeing a deal not too long ago on the Sir's website so got her one of these, As I got to checkout I just could not resist adding a little something to the cart for me (The intake Ive been looking at since its been released)
> 
> ...





Tashy said:


> Got the Savour MTL RTA from @Rob Fisher today. Wow!! Just Wow. Thank you so much Rob. I even got 10 awesome battery wraps and two beautiful drip tips. What a winner @Rob Fisher. I don't know how you knew I needed new wraps
> 
> View attachment 135163



Now that is what I call "Krismis" in June!

Awesome kit you guys got there. Congratulations! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/6/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I seem to be the only one missing out on vape gear from @Rob Fisher
> 
> Is there some secret classifieds I don’t know about...



You have to be soooo quick 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (12/6/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I seem to be the only one missing out on vape gear from @Rob Fisher
> 
> Is there some secret classifieds I don’t know about...


@Nadim_Paruk They Fly!! The intake he had on classifieds was sold within 1 minute of posting!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/18)

Dietz said:


> @Nadim_Paruk They Fly!! The intake he had on classifieds was sold within 1 minute of posting!!



I think it was more like 47 seconds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/18)

Deckie said:


> If you don't enjoy ... I'll take it off your hands. I find the flavour better for me with the MTL.



Thanks @Deckie but it is a keeper because it's 22mm so I can use it on my Bar V3. I have the air panel kit on the way so I can turn it into a restricted DL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think it was more like 47 seconds!



And if this was a classified, I would have missed it by 1 sec. I see you posted 48 secs ago 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (13/6/18)

Been itching to try these for a while now. Thanks @throatpunch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Max (13/6/18)

As this Thread says - and then “Vape Mail Baby”

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/6/18)

3 Beautifully packed packages

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/6/18)

And from The Vape Guy - Mr. @BumbleBee himself - a Gentleman with such a Generous Heart - My Sincerest Appreciation for all your help putting this package together and all the special little extra surprises tucked away inside - Thank You so very much

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Max (13/6/18)

AvidVape - Ghost Inhale RDA & RTA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Some Awesome vapemail from @smilelykumeenit for me and @Tashy!!
Thanks for the Super speedy and Very friendly service!! Now I can get cracking on with trying out TC mode!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (14/6/18)

Been a while since I posted on this thread! Found one of my favourite juices at a local store for a great price!

Was upset when I found they only had one 3mg in stock, then realised I could get a 6mg and a 0mg and life was good again!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (15/6/18)

Nice one @Stosta !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/18)

Amir said:


> Been itching to try these for a while now. Thanks @throatpunch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very interesting @Amir !
What's the diameter of those little protruding orange parts on the ends of the cotton?
Am assuming they help you thread the cotton into the coil...
Genius

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Best kind! Unexpected and out of the Blue! @Stroodlepuff 
And to all apparel sellers take note! XXXL Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/18)

Epic Malaysian Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## jm10 (15/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Malaysian Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 135467
> View attachment 135468



already drooling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/18)

Solar Storm #2 - The Affliction!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 16


----------



## antonherbst (15/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm #2 - The Affliction!
> View attachment 135472
> View attachment 135473
> View attachment 135474
> ...


That is a beautifull mod. Many happy vapes on that and lots of flavor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (15/6/18)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @Amir !
> What's the diameter of those little protruding orange parts on the ends of the cotton?
> Am assuming they help you thread the cotton into the coil...
> Genius



Pre cut and fluffed and ready to wick for 3mm ID coils. It’s a perfect fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (15/6/18)

Amir said:


> Pre cut and fluffed and ready to wick for 3mm ID coils. It’s a perfect fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did you pick them up ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where did you pick them up ?


Throatpunch
Wish they made these for smaller 2.5ID
Personally ruined 2 coils cos sometimes struggle to get the perfect amount of cotton through such small coils

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (15/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where did you pick them up ?



From jake @throatpunch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (15/6/18)

The spoils of war!! That was way quicker than expected @Sash

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm #2 - The Affliction!
> View attachment 135472
> View attachment 135473
> View attachment 135474
> ...



Wow @Rob Fisher , that looks glorious!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (19/6/18)

Been hovering over the add to cart button since Friday . Looking forward to hearing about this one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> Been hovering over the add to cart button since Friday . Looking forward to hearing about this one @Rob Fisher



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/revolver-rta-from-vandy-vape.t50987/#post-687338

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (19/6/18)

Vape mail  from Voodoo 











And some juice for the Sir’s







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (19/6/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Vape mail  from Voodoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that looks good, congratulations and many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (19/6/18)

had to pick up the Hugo Squeezer I bought on the classifieds so decided to get some Nic from Clyrolinx and see if their statement is true. Finally got a back of their new coffee beans as well. If the taste matches the smell this is going to be a treat.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Steam Tuners replacement tank for the Dvarw's and an airflow kit for the Dvarw MTL!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (20/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Steam Tuners replacement tank for the Dvarw's and an airflow kit for the Dvarw MTL!
> View attachment 135927
> View attachment 135928



 I forgot those reducers.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (20/6/18)

Some awesome sexy @smilelykumeenit coils arrived. Amped..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (20/6/18)

Just when I thought I’d never find a brand new one again... thanx @kimbo 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Steam Tuners MTL cap for the Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Ugi (21/6/18)

now that is so much sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (21/6/18)

What’s better then one Skyline? You guessed it, two Skylines. Thank you @Moey_Ismail its perfect.




As well as the Ti Goon from throatpunch, going to be a fun day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby!  Siam Mods Tips delivery!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! USA delivery! 




Steampipes Vape Pad!









Corona RTA Plugs!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique (21/6/18)

@Rob Fisher I know you dont like the Savour already. Just PM me a price

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## tool (21/6/18)

Flash e Vapor V4 Base and Chamber, 1mm airscrews.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (21/6/18)

Thank you so much @RenaldoRheeder for this wonderful gift!  I'll try it later this evening! I love the extra bottles that came with it too! Thank you @Sash

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Thank you so much @RenaldoRheeder for this wonderful gift!  I'll try it later this evening! I love the extra bottles that came with it too! Thank you @Sash
> 
> View attachment 136132
> View attachment 136133



Couldn't resist to share this. Let me know what you think 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (22/6/18)

From blckvapor...with some samples as well. Hence the reason I'm busy mixing at 05:10 in the morning. Lol. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/18)

Some pick up mail last night, couldn’t post because Helkom internet was f#&*=-%%&ed again. Just need the Double Dutch to complete the set.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

Let us know how that one goes @Room Fogger 
Am keen to hear

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/18)

I love surprise Vape Mail! Thanks @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

What's that juice @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (22/6/18)

Goodies for review








Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/18)

Silver said:


> Let us know how that one goes @Room Fogger
> Am keen to hear


It is absolutely great @Silver ,nice dark roast coffee taste without being bitter, not heavy on tobacco and surprisingly there is a sweet note on the exhale. Really loving it. Going to tank it for round 2 to see what happens to the taste in a Skyclone at 18 w.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/18)

Silver said:


> What's that juice @Rob Fisher ?



Hi Ho @Silver it is a new juice from Steam Masters that they will be launching soon. It appears to be called Exclamation and is a Strawberry, Litchi menthol!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/18)

Vape mail!! Some one shots and Soho refill from @Richio at BLCK, keen to try the new ones, and something that has become a firm favourite for and my nightly treat, Rodeo  from @method1 .


And as it would seem that this weekend has been certified as MTL weekend my choice seems to have been a good one.


Cannot wait to start playing with these over the weekend! Want to go about 0.30 on the one and a 0.9+ on the other for testing and flavour. Then swop around, May have to pick up some 28g wire as well to play with!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905 (22/6/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Goodies for review
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im still confused about Animalz...didnt Mr Hardwicks and Milc release Zewb together?And now Hardwicks releases the same profile?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KarlDP (22/6/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Im still confused about Animalz...didnt Mr Hardwicks and Milc release Zewb together?And now Hardwicks releases the same profile?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i asked the same yesterday about Jam Slam vs Wurld?. But no reply yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/6/18)

from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee 

Spare batteries for the iJust 3 Yeah!!!! and another Nautilus 





And some yummy juice.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (23/6/18)

@Hein510 I was so impressed with your OHM1 Cannoli, that I bought your Kustardo!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/18)

A big, big thank you to Blck Vapor @Richio who gave me a one-shot kit to try out, at no charge at all - not even for the one-shot. I truly appreciate it your generosity and I will try it this weekend and post a review.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (23/6/18)

Wow - great vapemails @Hooked 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (24/6/18)

Vape pickup from @joshthecarver. Nice meeting you and thanks for the efforts really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/18)

Friep said:


> Vape pickup from @joshthecarver. Nice meeting you and thanks for the efforts really appreciate it.
> View attachment 136418


Many happy clouds to you @Friep, let us know how it roars!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Vape mail!! Some one shots and Soho refill from @Richio at BLCK, keen to try the new ones, and something that has become a firm favourite for and my nightly treat, Rodeo  from @method1 .
> View attachment 136212
> 
> And as it would seem that this weekend has been certified as MTL weekend my choice seems to have been a good one.
> ...


Let me know what you think of the Ammit MTL RDA. It's on my radar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Some prototype caps for the O-Atty X!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Steam Tuners delivery by DHL... Vape add-ons for two of my HE tanks... Taifun GT IV tank and two others!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (25/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some prototype caps for the O-Atty X!
> View attachment 136529
> View attachment 136530


Nice looking caps @Rob Fisher . Is that clear one cracked?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/18)

Petrus said:


> Nice looking caps @Rob Fisher . Is that clear one cracked?



Nope... but it looked like it in the pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tool (25/6/18)

ST makes the GT IV a neat looking device. Congrats, it's a great tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/18)

Super Epic Vape Mail from Malaysia! OMG!  More in the high-end threads shortly! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/6/18)

Tease mail

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Tease mail
> View attachment 136583


Is this what I think it is?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (25/6/18)

Recurve number two and a twisted tips driptip. Payday pickup mail.


Will probably need one more of these.

Regards

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst (25/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Is this what I think it is?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## antonherbst (25/6/18)

Okay so before i get sniped by a sniper because i am dragging this out let me post what arrived.



Meraki Creation - Akhelious Squonker


Beauty ring and drip tip



Block for a custom job with @Halfdaft Customs 



Black Juma Molly v2 doors and a button

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Okay so before i get sniped by a sniper because i am dragging this out let me post what arrived.
> 
> View attachment 136589
> 
> ...


Bemoer

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Okay so before i get sniped by a sniper because i am dragging this out let me post what arrived.
> 
> View attachment 136589
> 
> ...



Epic dude, just epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/6/18)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Came today, minus the mod.












Absolutely amazing





Sweetcorn pudding

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (25/6/18)

My turn for some vapemail. And some surprise win mail. Didn't even know I won untill I checked my junkmail in my e-mail this morning. Within 10 hours The Courier Guy got it in my paws. Thanks NCV @Vapington . It will surely be enjoyed!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Okay so before i get sniped by a sniper because i am dragging this out let me post what arrived.
> 
> View attachment 136589
> 
> ...




Wow, just wow @antonherbst !
That is gorgeous
Wishing you all the best with the new mod!!!!

Lol, I heard the train in your video at about 9 seconds
Added to the suspense
hehe

Steam train!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (25/6/18)

Rafique said:


> @Rob Fisher I know you dont like the Savour already. Just PM me a price


@Tashy would agree that this MTL tank has Great Flavor and it looks oh so sexy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## tool (25/6/18)

That was a fast delivery...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/6/18)

Silver said:


> Wow, just wow @antonherbst !
> That is gorgeous
> Wishing you all the best with the new mod!!!!
> 
> ...



I am close to rail tracks and you are welcome to have a view and vape on it at vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> I am close to rail tracks and you are welcome to have a view and vape on it at vapecon



Oooh, marvellous!
Looking forward to that @antonherbst !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/6/18)

tool said:


> That was a fast delivery...
> 
> View attachment 136606


Looking forward to your impressions @tool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tool (25/6/18)

Can‘t get that smile off my face. Flavour, throat hit, size, just on point. Further impressions will follow after vaping it a few days, but it seems to be a Chicken Dinner.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/18)

tool said:


> Can‘t get that smile off my face. Flavour, throat hit, size, just on point. Further impressions will follow after vaping it a few days, but it seems to be a Chicken Dinner.



Dvarw's RULE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/6/18)

tool said:


> Can‘t get that smile off my face. Flavour, throat hit, size, just on point. Further impressions will follow after vaping it a few days, but it seems to be a Chicken Dinner.
> 
> View attachment 136616


And so uncomplicated... Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (26/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 136659


Dala? That has to be a Durban juice right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 136659



What on earth is that @Rob Fisher ?
No menthol
Methinks you gonna struggle....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905 (26/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Dala? That has to be a Durban juice right?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (26/6/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha!

Day made! Thanks @Jp1905 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Dala? That has to be a Durban juice right?



JHB Guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/18)

Silver said:


> What on earth is that @Rob Fisher ?
> No menthol
> Methinks you gonna struggle....



I'm hoping Lemon Meringue is on point... my favourite pudding of all time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (26/6/18)

@Rob Fisher Now I could do with some of that! Did you buy them in SA and if so, from where?

EDIT: Sorry. just seen that you bought them in Jhb, but from which vendor? I googled "Dala eliquid" and this is what I found. Made sense too until I came to the end where it says Missing eliquid!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/18)

Ding Dong... the doorbell buzzed... Vape Mail Baby! Is this the one? Yes, indeed it is! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/18)

The Skyfall has landed in Durban... Whooo... more pics in the dedicated Skyfall thread in the HE section soon!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Now I could do with some of that! Did you buy them in SA and if so, from where?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry. just seen that you bought them in Jhb, but from which vendor? I googled "Dala eliquid" and this is what I found. Made sense too until I came to the end where it says Missing eliquid!



@Hooked the Custard Eclair juice will launch on Friday as far as I'm aware and the Lemon Meringue is still a couple of weeks away from release... I forced them to send me a bottle and was supposed to not show it yet...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (26/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> JHB Guys!



Must be Midrand then

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Deadz (26/6/18)

Vapemail, Thanks to @KieranD and the team at Cartel. 
Thanks again for the epic Daly Deals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (26/6/18)

Deadz said:


> Vapemail, Thanks to @KieranD and the team at Cartel.
> Thanks again for the epic Daly Deals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooh you managed to get one of the Captains! By the time I realised what they were going for I was too late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

Haven't gotten vape mail in quite a while. 

This one from The Vape Guy - @BumbleBee !







That Fumytech Rose MTL tank

Then some evods that bumblebee threw in for me. 

An istick20 and istick40. Another istick20 not in the pic. Thank heavens I am safe now if my trusty istick20 packs up 

The bubble glass to make the Skyline take more juice. 

Gifts from @Hooked - via @BumbleBee - Machete and Majestic Creme !!!! Thank you @Hooked - I appreciate it. 

And a bottle of ice queen from @BumbleBee which he threw in as well. 

Thanks @BumbleBee - so much excitement and I can't wait to try out the Rose when I get a chance!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (26/6/18)

Silver said:


> Haven't gotten vape mail in quite a while.
> 
> This one from The Vape Guy - @BumbleBee !
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing your impressions on the Rose @Silver ! Know you have plenty of time on your hands and @Christos might even be kind enough to get the thread up and running for you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Looking forward to hearing your impressions on the Rose @Silver ! Know you have plenty of time on your hands and @Christos might even be kind enough to get the thread up and running for you!



haha @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (26/6/18)

Silver said:


> haha @Stosta !


We know you are a busy man. Don't listen to @Stosta as we don't know what's been in his mouth lately

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (26/6/18)

Silver said:


> Haven't gotten vape mail in quite a while.
> 
> This one from The Vape Guy - @BumbleBee !
> 
> ...



My pleasure @Silver - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/6/18)

Early morning visit from The Courier Guy, Blck Vapour @Richio on point as always!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/6/18)

Skyfall has Landed !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/6/18)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Captain Chaos (27/6/18)

Got a new toy to try some MTL vaping. Siren 2.


I forgot to dial the watts down on the first try. Still looking for my throat that took off running yesterday. 

I like it now that I've got the Siren dialled in.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10 | Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny (27/6/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 136797



That’s a beautiful setup you have right there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (27/6/18)

RayDeny said:


> That’s a beautiful setup you have right there.


I agree. Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/6/18)

Some vapemail from the master of mods @Rob Fisher tha ks for the squonk bottles and the “green” looks better than my idea of the ultim color

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (27/6/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 136797


 The black rda looked better. 

You are welcome to send the skyfall my way. Ill provide it with a very good home.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JasonHidden (27/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Now I could do with some of that! Did you buy them in SA and if so, from where?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry. just seen that you bought them in Jhb, but from which vendor? I googled "Dala eliquid" and this is what I found. Made sense too until I came to the end where it says Missing eliquid!
> 
> View attachment 136668



Hi .This is the link for the Dala e liquid , you can purchase online at vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/6/18)

JasonHidden said:


> Hi .This is the link for the Dala e liquid , you can purchase online at vapeking.co.za



No link attache, but thanks for the info @JasonHidden. I'll search on Vape King.

EDIT: No need to search - it hits you in the face when you go on the site lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/6/18)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre (28/6/18)

At last I visited @Throat Punch's site with the vape shears in stock. Unfortunately the Cotn threads were sold out. 
These Vape Shears are worth the while.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/18)

Early morning vapemailThank you @Richio it got here frikking fast. And now I am going to give Rodeo a go and a big thank you to @Andre for all the help you my friend are awesome

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Early morning vapemailThank you @Richio it got here frikking fast. And now I am going to give Rodeo a go and a big thank you to @Andre for all the help you my friend are awesome
> View attachment 136893


Excellent Sir and welcome to the diy squad!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Excellent Sir and welcome to the diy squad!


Thank you @Room Fogger let the fun begin

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (28/6/18)

ESG family complete.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## RayDeny (28/6/18)

Finally my SVB mod is here. The purple haze rat with the iconic Nigel button. Such a awesome little mod.

Oh and of course some one shots from just add Nic.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Bizkuit (28/6/18)

Some vapemail from @KZOR Thank you sir

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Some vape mail from Vape Cartel, going to be great!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/6/18)

Andre said:


> At last I visited @Throat Punch's site with the vape shears in stock. Unfortunately the Cotn threads were sold out.
> These Vape Shears are worth the while.



Thanks for the heads up @Andre. Ordered mine now too. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/18)

Vape Mail Baby! I am been after a Monark for a while and during a visit to @Sir Vape @BigGuy showed me his... so I now own a locally produced squonker and initial indications are it's a winner! It's a lot smaller than I thought it would be.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Some more diy pleasure from @Richio from BLCK , May have to free up some time this weekend for another mixing session. Thanks again for the speedy delivery , it’s greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## joshthecarver (28/6/18)

Vape pick up from @scoobz77 
Wow, finding the vape shop was more difficult than fiddling around with the 510, but totally worth it. Thanks bud, now that I know where the place is I'll be stopping by more often.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

joshthecarver said:


> Vape pick up from @scoobz77
> Wow, finding the vape shop was more difficult than fiddling around with the 510, but totally worth it. Thanks bud, now that I know where the place is I'll be stopping by more often.
> View attachment 136972
> View attachment 136973


Brothers vape?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## joshthecarver (29/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Brothers vape?


Vape Centre in Crown Mines

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/18)

I love early vapemail in the morning thank you @Richio for the super fast delivery once again.The Courier Guy just smiled same guy as yesterdayUmmm when I started to vape I said I would never ever DIY well I guess things change

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (29/6/18)

Went to go collect some Hands tips today. I have to say the quality is superb! Also, it makes the airflow on the zeus silky smooth.



Tried to do matchy matchy as best as I could, and got it mostly right.



Definitely the best drip tip buy of the day!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Cobrali (2/7/18)

Skyfall no.4 for South Africa has finally arrived! 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/18)

Outbloodystanding Vape Mail Baby! The Vicious Ant Space DNA75C! Right off the bat you can tell this is a CLASS Product all the way! Wow I'm really happy with this purchase already! More in the HE forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Roodt (2/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Outbloodystanding Vape Mail Baby! The Vicious Ant Space DNA75C! Right off the bat you can tell this is a CLASS Product all the way! Wow I'm really happy with this purchase already! More in the HE forum.
> View attachment 137316
> View attachment 137317
> View attachment 137318
> ...



Now that is one amazeballs looking mod uncle. Hoping you many a happy vapes on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Outbloodystanding Vape Mail Baby! The Vicious Ant Space DNA75C! Right off the bat you can tell this is a CLASS Product all the way! Wow I'm really happy with this purchase already! More in the HE forum.
> View attachment 137316
> View attachment 137317
> View attachment 137318
> ...


OMG

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/7/18)

Win mail from @Vaporesso !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/18)

Ok, I’m back. I thought I had everything and then found out that due to my handwriting I have some concentrates that have absolutely nothing to do with the recipies I want to make. Urgent order at 12:01 this morning between naps, and it’s in my hand. Thanks BLCK @Richio , you guys rock. Big thank you to the free samples to try as well, they are appreciated. Now just have to figure out how many days this month I have to walk to work.


Let’s just hope that I have clicked on the correct concentrates as well!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/7/18)

Vape Pick Up!!!
Thanks for the great deal @Marek_710 
It's gonna be a long night.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Steyn777 (2/7/18)

Bubble Glas for the Zues, compliments from @vicTor! I'm a fan of this look and serve the purposes this Rta is used for perfectly. Thanks again and nice to meet you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (3/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 137384
> 
> Bubble Glas for the Zues, compliments from @vicTor! I'm a fan of this look and serve the purposes this Rta is used for perfectly. Thanks again and nice to meet you.



to be honest, wasnt a fair trade, 3 x handcrafted coils for a glass 

but the gentleman @Steyn777 insisted

cant wait to fire them up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

vicTor said:


> to be honest, wasnt a fair trade, 3 x handcrafted coils for a glass
> 
> but the gentleman @Steyn777 insisted
> 
> cant wait to fire them up


Spent the whole night mixing...the bubble glass helped more than you think. I tend to procrastinate while mixing, by suddenly becoming a dripper and flavour testing juice I've been vaping for a month. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Been really wanting to try @Paulie's Coffee Milkshake! Now I have a taste fest coming up! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! It never rains when it pours! Some new Nic Salts to test! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Oh wow @Rob Fisher 
Some interesting juices there
Looking forward to hearing what you think

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! My Hex screwdriver arrived... Oh, and it came with a Reload RDA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Wow @Rob Fisher 
Reload versus Skyfall showdown

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (3/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My Hex screwdriver arrived... Oh, and it came with a Reload RDA!
> View attachment 137412
> View attachment 137413


You stole my Courier Guy again!!! Now I have to wait till he is on his way back to the depot. Going to have to have words with him!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (3/7/18)

Okay @Rob Fisher we can still be friends (aren't you just so lucky!) As my mail came in early!

While everyone is getting newer and better stuff, I've now gone full circle and am buying stuff that got me started off vaping!




With all the crap electronic mods have given me, my KBox has stood the test of time, being my daily beater since December 2015!

Can't argue with that, so I got another one as mine wasn't exactly setting any standards for looks (and I'm tired of the metal filings in my fingers from my lazy sanding attempt).

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay @Rob Fisher we can still be friends (aren't you just so lucky!) As my mail came in early!



Phew that was close @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/18)

Ok, back again, so Houston we may have a problem.
First one, compliments of @brentg of Vapeville. Some Lungasm juice and some wire?


Then something from @Sir Vape , @BigGuy ,some coils and some tips, will still see where they are going to sit.


And then lastly, my order from @BLING .Thanks for keeping me up to date with everything, can’t wait to fire this baby up.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay @Rob Fisher we can still be friends (aren't you just so lucky!) As my mail came in early!
> 
> While everyone is getting newer and better stuff, I've now gone full circle and am buying stuff that got me started off vaping!
> 
> ...



Nice @Stosta , it's awesome when you find your happy place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/18)

HRH tasted a juice in my Pulse 80W. Immediately commented on the lighter weight (but same size) as her VT Inbox. And no more finger fatigue on the softer silicone bottle. And a bigger 20700 battery. Immediately demanded to have one too. And here it is, courtesy of a birthday at @Vapers Corner.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Roodt (4/7/18)

Andre said:


> HRH tasted a juice in my Pulse 80W. Immediately commented on the lighter weight (but same size) as her VT Inbox. And no more finger fatigue on the softer silicone bottle. And a bigger 20700 battery. Immediately demanded to have one too. And here it is, courtesy of a birthday at @Vapers Corner.



That is awesome. If i may, what RDA is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/7/18)

Roodt said:


> That is awesome. If i may, what RDA is that?


You are more than welcome. That is an Origin Little 16 (OL16).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (4/7/18)

Andre said:


> You are more than welcome. That is an Origin Little 16 (OL16).


Shot. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (4/7/18)

Drove out all the way to Yzerfontein this morning for some very special pick up mail!

Juma Holy by L’Atelier!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/18)

Vapemail baby Ummmm I think I might I am hooked on DIY

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## jamie (4/7/18)

I've been mainly using pod systems since my sxk BB gave up a few months ago, decided to give squonking a try.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft (4/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay @Rob Fisher we can still be friends (aren't you just so lucky!) As my mail came in early!
> 
> While everyone is getting newer and better stuff, I've now gone full circle and am buying stuff that got me started off vaping!
> 
> ...



The Kbox kit was the first VW mod I'd owned, they're absolutely fantastic little mods! 

Also you can drop it, kick it, ride over it with a tank and it will keep going! At least mine did...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (4/7/18)

So I’ve been looking for one of these mods for quite some time now... I’ve only heard good things about this device and I was on the market for a dual 18650 Regulated device...

Vape Mail  Asmodus Minikin V2 I received from @BioHAZarD






Thanks for looking after her! She’s a beaut!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Been really wanting to try @Paulie's Coffee Milkshake! Now I have a taste fest coming up! Boom!
> View attachment 137410



Oooohhh that all looks yummy ... enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)

Andre said:


> HRH tasted a juice in my Pulse 80W. Immediately commented on the lighter weight (but same size) as her VT Inbox. And no more finger fatigue on the softer silicone bottle. And a bigger 20700 battery. Immediately demanded to have one too. And here it is, courtesy of a birthday at @Vapers Corner.



@Andre Wishing HRH many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (5/7/18)

Vape mail! U justify it by needing one for ur squonk needs and one for dripping needs!!! Winner of an RDA thanks @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/18)

Two of three of my most anticipated vapemails this year! 





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/7/18)

Cobrali said:


> Two of three of my most anticipated vapemails this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPEN IT !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/18)

Cobrali said:


> Two of three of my most anticipated vapemails this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hellfire Cobra!!!  i finally have a Hellfire product!  and a hellfire pen! 














Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/7/18)

Cobrali said:


> Hellfire Cobra!!!  i finally have a Hellfire product!  and a hellfire pen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Congrats !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (5/7/18)

Cobrali said:


> Hellfire Cobra!!!  i finally have a Hellfire product!  and a hellfire pen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a second there I thought the pen was your "Hellfire" product! 

That mod looks like absolute perfection, hope you enjoy it guy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Two CLZ mods back from Helsinki! One went for a DNA75 to DNA75C transplant and the other for a 510 repair! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (5/7/18)

Some pickup mail, thought I would give the Mirage a whirl. Not to bad off the bat but will have to see if it will stand up too the punishment.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! A thank you present from Joni the modmaker at CLZ! He sent me his prototype of his new Squonker being released soon... as yet unnamed! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Framed Staple Aliens made from the all new and hot off the press Ni90! Boom! Have to go out to a fishing meeting tonight but will play tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (5/7/18)

Comp pickup mail baby!



Was great to meet you @Sash and @JaneDeer !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905 (5/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A thank you present from Joni the modmaker at CLZ! He sent me his prototype of his new Squonker being released soon... as yet unnamed! Boom!
> View attachment 137752
> View attachment 137753
> View attachment 137754
> ...



Mr Fisher you just sent me and every other squonk junky on this forum whirling of our tracks and into the FOMO River!

Congrats and many happy vapes,thats one gorgeous piece of equipment!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JaneDeer (5/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Comp pickup mail baby!
> 
> View attachment 137764
> 
> Was great to meet you @Sash and @JaneDeer !


Was awesome to meet you too @Adephi 

Nobody likes waiting for VapeMail 

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash (5/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Comp pickup mail baby!
> 
> View attachment 137764
> 
> Was great to meet you @Sash and @JaneDeer !


Same here @Adephi ! Enjoy your prize!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! @Vaporesso send me some new goodies to test... They still do some of the best commercial coils around and I really like their ceramic coils! They sent me an Armour Pro Kit, Cascade One Plus SE and an Orca! More when I get a chance to test them all! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! @Vaporesso send me some new goodies to test... They still do some of the best commercial coils around and I really like their ceramic coils! They sent me an Armour Pro Kit, Cascade One Plus SE and an Orca! More when I get a chance to test them all! Boom!
> View attachment 137783
> View attachment 137784
> View attachment 137785


Quite like the look of that Armour Pro uncle @Rob Fisher , looking forward to hearing your opinion on it. The Orca also looks good, I am realizing why more people have at least one of these pen type devices in their arsenal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn (5/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! @Vaporesso send me some new goodies to test... They still do some of the best commercial coils around and I really like their ceramic coils! They sent me an Armour Pro Kit, Cascade One Plus SE and an Orca! More when I get a chance to test them all! Boom!
> View attachment 137783
> View attachment 137784
> View attachment 137785


Agreed on the coils. Ceramic coil has awesome flavour. 

Don't know if I just got a dud mod, but my revenger is giving me a bit of hassles. Loses power every now and then. Give it a shake and it goes again. Buddy's revenger x seems to be doing the same. 

Mod isn't even a 6months old yet. Daily use so dunno if I'm a bit heavy on it. But don't think I'll buy another vaporesso mod again...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Quite like the look of that Armour Pro uncle @Rob Fisher , looking forward to hearing your opinion on it. The Orca also looks good, I am realizing why more people have at least one of these pen type devices in their arsenal.



@Room Fogger the Armour Pro is a chicken dinner already... 18650 with the adapter or a 20700 so that's a win... looks great and the quality appears to be great... the screen is clear and looks good... the menu system will take some getting used to because it's something I'm not used to... the coil seems to be breaking in pretty fast and the part I like most is the tank is very quiet so my wife doesn't shout at me while I'm vaping and watching TV. I would have preferred a silver tank because I'm not a fan of black tanks... but that is just a personal thing... the fire button is the screen section and just squeezing fires the mod and it's really comfortable. And if you want AIR then you have come to the right place because the airflow is MASSIVE! I like a restricted DL so I close the airflow holes almost all the way closed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (5/7/18)

Sash said:


> Same here @Adephi ! Enjoy your prize!



Oh I am. Already dripping the Mystic Creme. Might be some time untill I get to the others.

My boy already scalled the fidget spinner. Thanks for all the extra goodies.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sash (5/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Oh I am. Already dripping the Mystic Creme. Might be some time untill I get to the others.
> 
> My boy already scalled the fidget spinner. Thanks for all the extra goodies.


You're welcome man. And its called *Majestic* Crème

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (5/7/18)

Sash said:


> You're welcome man. And its called *Majestic* Crème



Lol, I will call it freaking awesome juice..

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Republic (5/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! @Vaporesso send me some new goodies to test... They still do some of the best commercial coils around and I really like their ceramic coils! They sent me an Armour Pro Kit, Cascade One Plus SE and an Orca! More when I get a chance to test them all! Boom!
> View attachment 137783
> View attachment 137784
> View attachment 137785


I have to say. This mod is Amazing Uncle Rob..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A thank you present from Joni the modmaker at CLZ! He sent me his prototype of his new Squonker being released soon... as yet unnamed! Boom!
> View attachment 137752
> View attachment 137753
> View attachment 137754
> ...



Very nice of him to send that to you @Rob Fisher 
What battery does it take? 
Looks like the battery compartment is a bit wider?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

Silver said:


> Very nice of him to send that to you @Rob Fisher
> What battery does it take?
> Looks like the battery compartment is a bit wider?



18650 with an adaptor and 20700 Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Titanium Fibre Cotton!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Titanium Fibre Cotton!
> View attachment 137853
> View attachment 137854
> View attachment 137855



Different color tins for different kinds of cotton or the same cotton throughout?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

Amir said:


> Different color tins for different kinds of cotton or the same cotton throughout?



Same inside... just different coloured tins!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Same inside... just different coloured tins!



Shew what a nightmare... Next order will have a special instructions for seller note stating that they should send all tins in the same color... 

Still the best cotton for low power builds... Easy to work with and so presentable

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

Amir said:


> Shew what a nightmare... Next order will have a special instructions for seller note stating that they should send all tins in the same color...
> 
> Still the best cotton for low power builds... Easy to work with and so presentable



I wanted the other colours... specifically asked for Gold and White tins this time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/18)

Early Vapemail Baby
If you can't buy the perfect 18mg tobacco vape juice for Mtl make your own thanks @Andre for your tobacco recipe thread and all the members that share there recipes you are all

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby... some new drip tips from Siam Mods UK and Tripple C USA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (6/7/18)

Some mail from the Sir’s, the double barrel is one hell of a solid mod.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, the boat is now sold and plans are afoot to convert the boathouse into a Vape Cave!


You sold the bass boat?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/7/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> And Juma floors.....



And a demascus steel roof

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

aktorsyl said:


> You sold the bass boat?!



Yip... wasn't using it much anymore... no more competitive fishing either... now I'll just fish club compo's with my mate on his boat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, the boat is now sold and plans are afoot to convert the boathouse into a Vape Cave!


Have you got the Bosses permission on this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (6/7/18)

Willyza said:


> Have you got the Bosses permission on this



He is the Boss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wanted the other colours... specifically asked for Gold and White tins this time!



@Rob Fisher , where do you get the cotton from if i may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , where do you get the cotton from if i may ask?



Hi Ho @Silver I try and get it locally from Hugo Testa who is the local agent... he has a Facebook Page. But I wanted the new tin colours and Hugo doesn't have them yet so I ordered direct from their US Web Site. There are one or two local online vendors that do stock it as well. I added you to the FB Group.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I try and get it locally from Hugo Testa who is the local agent... he has a Facebook Page. But I wanted the new tin colours and Hugo doesn't have them yet so I ordered direct from their US Web Site. There are one or two local online vendors that do stock it as well. I added you to the FB Group.



Ok thanks @Rob Fisher 
Thought maybe The Sirs or someone else here would have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Rob Fisher
> Thought maybe The Sirs or someone else here would have



I have asked Hugo to let me know which online vendors in SA have stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Hi Ho @Silver the following vendors have stock... Capital Vapes, Voodoo Vapour and Crafted coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## scoobz77 (7/7/18)

Awesome bro, glad you enjoying it and hope to see you soon.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion (7/7/18)

After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

UzziTherion said:


> After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hey bud what would be the differences from this chipset to the old?

I'm not too clued up when it comes to mosfet chips etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (7/7/18)

That is lovely @UzziTherion 
Congrats to Abby and Don

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## UzziTherion (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud what would be the differences from this chipset to the old?
> 
> I'm not too clued up when it comes to mosfet chips etc.



It’s a chip made by Limelight for their mods, its based on the New Bomber Pro, so its a Mosfet that can be turned on and off, and this particular one is “Juice/Liquid Proof”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

UzziTherion said:


> It’s a chip made by Limelight for their mods, its based on the New Bomber Pro, so its a Mosfet that can be turned on and off, and this particular one is “Juice/Liquid Proof”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice, always good to be able to switch a Mod On or Off. Where is the switch located brother?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice, always good to be able to switch a Mod On or Off. Where is the switch located brother?



It helps but I don’t trust any mods lol, so always take out the batteries when not In use, there’s no switch for the functions but the fire button is used to turn the mod on and off, by clicking 3 times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

UzziTherion said:


> It helps but I don’t trust any mods lol, so always take out the batteries when not In use, there’s no switch for the functions but the fire button is used to turn the mod on and off, by clicking 3 times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks bud. Oh yeah and your mod is a stunner. Love the colours bud.

That's something I really need to start doing.
Removing batts from mods when not in use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/7/18)

UzziTherion said:


> After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She is a beaut mate. 

Let us know how you find the RAM set 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UzziTherion (7/7/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> She is a beaut mate.
> 
> Let us know how you find the RAM set
> 
> ...



So far it’s amazing oupa, even the switch itself feels so much better, and more clicky lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks bud. Oh yeah and your mod is a stunner. Love the colours bud.
> 
> That's something I really need to start doing.
> Removing batts from mods when not in use.



Thanx my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

UzziTherion said:


> After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many happy clouds to you @UzziTherion , this is one stunning piece of craftsmanship and those colors are going to give me a sleepless night, allready way past my bedtime. 

I actually got to hold it at the vapemeet, wow, wow and WOW. Its even more impressive in person, the photos look good but it does not do full justice to it. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

UzziTherion said:


> After a long wait, one of the 1st RAM fitted limelights have arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This my brother is a Checkmate

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion (7/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Many happy clouds to you @UzziTherion , this is one stunning piece of craftsmanship and those colors are going to give me a sleepless night, allready way past my bedtime.
> 
> I actually got to hold it at the vapemeet, wow, wow and WOW. Its even more impressive in person, the photos look good but it does not do full justice to it. Enjoy it!



Thank you my brother, was awesome meeting you today! We must do it again soon this new chip after some use is really amazing, the feel is awesome too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

I’m back again, this time with some collect mail from the vape meet.
Desche bag for the Furyan, some 22 ml beauty rings and some Titanium Fiber Cotton from Crafted Coils / Savage.



Thanks for the personal delivery Hasan,  and great chatting to you again.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

Ok, found the little bugger in daylight, was hiding away quite well last night being very well camouflaged. Collect mail from the vape meet, thanks @Halfdaft Customs , had some help with a coil build by Hasan allready, BONUS, I will try it and let’s see if this is what I need.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/18)

Fresh Red Pill stock arrived!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny (9/7/18)

A skydrop and a Aria Mech, going to be another MTL salt Nic setup. Thanks Christos it’s perfect.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## RayDeny (9/7/18)

Mail from Throatpunch, a Envii and a squonk pin for the Recoil Rebel’s.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I’m back again, this time with some collect mail from the vape meet.
> Desche bag for the Furyan, some 22 ml beauty rings and some Titanium Fiber Cotton from Crafted Coils / Savage.
> 
> View attachment 138028
> ...


How is the cotton?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny (9/7/18)

And some more vape mail, some titanium cotton, let’s see what this is about then shall we.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> How is the cotton?


Great stuff it would seem, going to be rewicking some setups hopefully today with it, but @akhalz did one for me at the vapemeet, personal instruction,  no thinning etc and no dry hits, something I have been having a problem with. So looking forward to trying it in some of the other setups, including the Ammit, but it’s still only living on the Aegis for the time being, waterproof, juice proof and bullet proof. And some more testing required on that setup before it becomes a drive vape again, Bryanston traffic and dumping tank don’t agree. Will let you know after a week what the result on my side is, but looks good based on reviews from Oom @Rob Fisher ,and he rewick a lot!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Great stuff it would seem, going to be rewicking some setups hopefully today with it, but @akhalz did one for me at the vapemeet, personal instruction,  no thinning etc and no dry hits, something I have been having a problem with. So looking forward to trying it in some of the other setups, including the Ammit, but it’s still only living on the Aegis for the time being, waterproof, juice proof and bullet proof. And some more testing required on that setup before it becomes a drive vape again, Bryanston traffic and dumping tank don’t agree. Will let you know after a week what the result on my side is, but looks good based on reviews from Oom @Rob Fisher ,and he rewick a lot!!


Cool.
But how you get dry hits with Prime is beyond me...you are using prime though aren't you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Cool.
> But how you get dry hits with Prime is beyond me...you are using prime though aren't you?


It started with prime!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver the following vendors have stock... Capital Vapes, Voodoo Vapour and Crafted coils.
> View attachment 137949


Vape monark also has some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It started with prime!


That's why it's important to buy authentic products. Let this be a lesson to all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (9/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It started with prime!



I also had some dry hits with prime. Bought at a reputable dealer.

Dry hits might be less with prime, but they hit hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/18)

Adephi said:


> I also had some dry hits with prime. Bought at a reputable dealer.
> 
> Dry hits might be less with prime, but they hit hard.


Agree wholeheartedly, I think it is about twice compared to the other stuff.  Maybe it’s my wicking style that has something to do with it. Trying out Titanium to see what will happen. Back on Streaky, Royal and CB2, going to wick a atty and vape the living daylights out of it, rewick with different cotton, repeat. Maybe I get lucky and I survive the test and dry hits if I am unlucky enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/7/18)

Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Amir (9/7/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C
> 
> View attachment 138171
> 
> ...



Another beauty for the collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (9/7/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C
> 
> View attachment 138171
> 
> ...


Aaaand THEREs my New Favorite!! Beautiful Mod @SAVapeGear !
Callin dibs, it it ever goes to classifieds

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (9/7/18)

Wow today has been a busy day, some Caps landed for my Drip Stick including a titanium one, now I can rock it full Titanium.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (10/7/18)

Early morning vape mail, this limelight is absolutely beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 14


----------



## UzziTherion (10/7/18)

RayDeny said:


> Early morning vape mail, this limelight is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 138247
> 
> View attachment 138248



Congrats bud and many happy Vapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/18)

Early Vape Mail Baby
Some NIC from The Flavour Mill. Thank you for the awesome service and super x 1000 fast delivery @Erica_TFM and happy Birthday once again

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (10/7/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Congrats bud and many happy Vapes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you man, you were right this was a very nice block and came out beautifully.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny (10/7/18)

The last of the vape mail for a bit, some Nic salt and one shouts from BLCK Vapour.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/7/18)

RayDeny said:


> And some more vape mail, some titanium cotton, let’s see what this is about then shall we.
> 
> View attachment 138147



Keen to hear your views on it @RayDeny after youve had a chance to give it a fair whirl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion (10/7/18)

RayDeny said:


> Thank you man, you were right this was a very nice block and came out beautifully.



Only a pleasure my brother, glad you’re happy with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (10/7/18)

RayDeny said:


> Early morning vape mail, this limelight is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 138247
> 
> View attachment 138248



Amazingly beautiful.
Congrats !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (10/7/18)

RayDeny said:


> Early morning vape mail, this limelight is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 138247
> 
> View attachment 138248


Check mate...!
That's an awesome colour, beautiful mod.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

RayDeny said:


> Early morning vape mail, this limelight is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 138247
> 
> View attachment 138248


beautiful
i saw the original block and its really nice to see the final product

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75 (10/7/18)

RayDeny said:


> Early morning vape mail, this limelight is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 138247
> 
> View attachment 138248


Stunning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/7/18)

Some new stuff after a really long time.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (10/7/18)

Beautiful vape mail from Metavape. Thank you for the discount given to forum members @Vape_N8th and for my snazzy cap and free bottle of juice - the reason for which is stated in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/metavape-vendor-review.t51622/

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (10/7/18)

I got Part one of my 1st Squonker setup Today!




Now only a few more weeks for the last bit

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/18)

Dietz said:


> I got Part one of my 1st Squonker setup Today!
> 
> View attachment 138321
> 
> ...


Good start to your setup, good luck with the wait, it’s worth it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (10/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Now only a few more weeks for the last bit


And the last bit is a VV Pulse 80W?

Great choice in atty! I eventually got a second one and thinking about a third. 

Enjoy @Dietz

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (10/7/18)

Raindance said:


> And the last bit is a VV Pulse 80W?
> 
> Great choice in atty! I eventually got a second one and thinking about a third.
> 
> ...


Did you get any other colors or all SS?
LoL, Im also already thinkin one is not enough  and I have not even taken it out of the box yet 

Nope its not the Pulse, but another regulated squonker  Definitely nothing HE or expensive. I took a tip from you and got something practical that I think will become my daily driver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (10/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Did you get any other colors or all SS?
> LoL, Im also already thinkin one is not enough  and I have not even taken it out of the box yet
> 
> Nope its not the Pulse, but another regulated squonker  Definitely nothing HE or expensive. I took a tip from you and got something practical that I think will become my daily driver


All SS. Machy machy with my mods.


The only other mod I can recall us discussing was the RSQ?

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Dietz (10/7/18)

Raindance said:


> All SS. Machy machy with my mods.
> View attachment 138326
> 
> The only other mod I can recall us discussing was the RSQ?
> ...


Yes, the RSQ and the Luxotic Kit But at the last minute I took something completely different

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (10/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Yes, the RSQ and the Luxotic Kit But at the last minute I took something completely different


Mmmm, will need to keep an eye on this thread... 

Post ASAP please.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Yes, the RSQ and the Luxotic Kit But at the last minute I took something completely different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/18)

Raindance said:


> All SS. Machy machy with my mods.
> View attachment 138326
> 
> The only other mod I can recall us discussing was the RSQ?
> ...


@Raindance , Maybe I must look for one to sit on the Coppervape throne. I have been following some reviews, but not everybody Is getting what they expect. How has your experience been and what’s the secret? 

Payday, payday, wherefore art thou payday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Raindance , Maybe I must look for one to sit on the Coppervape throne. I have been following some reviews, but not everybody Is getting what they expect. How has your experience been and what’s the secret?
> 
> Payday, payday, wherefore art thou payday.


Secret? well nothing actually. 5 winds SS316L 24AWG plain wire with 3.5mm ID at 0.3Ohm. Leads cut to length as per the included 3mm mandrel gives great flavor, the best of any atty I own actually. Performs well with bakery, fruit and mint/menthol juices (they are all i tested). Do find the standard drip tips mute flavor a bit, gone totally wide bore on those. Using the Ghoul drip tip and a Twisted Tips (810 Goon style) I bought. The latter being the better of the two.
Airflow is smooth and quiet, ranging from very slightly restricted to pretty tight as you close it down.
Well made with good tolerances and finish. Ambidextrous build deck (wind your coil in any direction you please) with decent juice well and easy squonk action. As stated the only con was the drip tip but that is easily fixed.

I can recommend this as a great buy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Secret? well nothing actually. 5 winds SS316L 24AWG plain wire with 3.5mm ID at 0.3Ohm. Leads cut to length as per the included 3mm mandrel gives great flavor, the best of any atty I own actually. Performs well with bakery, fruit and mint/menthol juices (they are all i tested). Do find the standard drip tips mute flavor a bit, gone totally wide bore on those. Using the Ghoul drip tip and a Twisted Tips (810 Goon style) I bought. The latter being the better of the two.
> Airflow is smooth and quiet, ranging from very slightly restricted to pretty tight as you close it down.
> Well made with good tolerances and finish. Ambidextrous build deck (wind your coil in any direction you please) with decent juice well and easy squonk action. As stated the only con was the drip tip but that is easily fixed.
> 
> ...


Then it will have to go on my to do list, had one in my hands today and couldn’t make up my mind. Thanks for the feedback, greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! The Plug Switch from Mums Fantasy Factory USA!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog (11/7/18)

My prize from Ace of Vapes and @Mida Khan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Blends Of Distinction!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/18)

Vapemail Baby
Now I can try this to see how good it is.I like the tin instead of the twak sakkies

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (11/7/18)

Finally received my order from BlingSA, got this lil setup for my brother in law, couldn't think of a better, more user-friendly, newbie proof combo. iStick Pico 25 with a Samsung 30Q and Geekvape Ammit 25 single coil RTA. She's really tiny and vapes like a dream. Setup in 2ml configuration with the 810 cap and tip to keep everything low profile.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (11/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Plug Switch from Mums Fantasy Factory USA!
> View attachment 138353
> View attachment 138354
> View attachment 138355
> ...


All I have to say is how do I get one and how much,amazing mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> All I have to say is how do I get one and how much, amazing mod.



@Calvin Naidoo you need to join the Mums Facebook page and wait for a list to go up and put your name down and pay... boom! They cost $210 plus shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (11/7/18)

Earlier today got my flavour package from @Moerse Rooikat from our latest group buy. The China's got it right this time. Hadeon and Dwarv MTL.




Flavour is good but not great. Will play around over the weekend with various setups.

Thanks again @Moerse Rooikat . Jy mag maar!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (12/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Calvin Naidoo you need to join the Mums Facebook page and wait for a list to go up and put your name down and pay... boom! They cost $210 plus shipping.


Thanks Rob I'll give it a go.Thanks for sharing your new products with us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! DHL just arrived! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (12/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! DHL just arrived! Boom!
> View attachment 138502



Calling on the fines master

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/18)

Not really Vape related but part of the Vape Mail Parcel... Flash T-Shirts! And most important... some screwdrivers because I haven't bought screwdrivers for a while now... and these are HEX screwdrivers! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (12/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape related but part of the Vape Mail Parcel... Flash T-Shirts! And most important... some screwdrivers because I haven't bought screwdrivers for a while now... and these are HEX screwdrivers! Boom!
> 
> View attachment 138503
> View attachment 138504
> View attachment 138505



Well that de-escalated quickly

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/18)

Siam Mods who make my drip tips these days is closing for a month while the owner goes to Thailand to conclude the sale of his house etc... but that's OK because I have some new Drip Tips to play with while he is away!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to @Blends Of Distinction for organising and sending me replacement screws for my atties and a catalogue! Doug, you are the MAN!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (12/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Siam Mods who make my drip tips these days is closing for a month while the owner goes to Thailand to conclude the sale of his house etc... but that's OK because I have some new Drip Tips to play with while he is away!
> View attachment 138506
> View attachment 138507
> View attachment 138508
> View attachment 138509


First picture, one on the left... What a flipping beauty!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (12/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Siam Mods who make my drip tips these days is closing for a month while the owner goes to Thailand to conclude the sale of his house etc... but that's OK because I have some new Drip Tips to play with while he is away!
> View attachment 138506
> View attachment 138507
> View attachment 138508
> View attachment 138509


You know you a @Rob Fisher Fan/groupie (whatever u want to call it), when you know which of his drip tips will match which mod and atty of his. Some stunners there oom

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (12/7/18)

Jengz said:


> You know you a @Rob Fisher Fan/groupie (whatever u want to call it), when you know which of his drip tips will match which mod and atty of his. Some stunners there oom


@Jengs are you trying to pull a Darren Maul on Kerry Muller? Lol... "Groupie" 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny (13/7/18)

Small VM this morning, heard good things about these vape shears and just had to get a squonk pin for the OG Goon.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Heaven Gifts!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Heaven Gifts!
> View attachment 138642
> View attachment 138643


Looks great Oom @Rob Fisher , is that the single coil one? Looking forward to your opinion on it and it’s capabilies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Looks great Oom @Rob Fisher , is that the single coil one? Looking forward to your opinion on it and it’s capabilies.



Nope, it's the dual coil version. Based on this one I think the single coil version will be a winner @Room Fogger!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/digiflavor-drop-rda.t49730/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (13/7/18)

Hellfire Cobra leather sleeve from Raphael Schott! 






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## RayDeny (13/7/18)

Cobrali said:


> Hellfire Cobra leather sleeve from Raphael Schott!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful setup you have there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Cobrali (13/7/18)

RayDeny said:


> Beautiful setup you have there.


Thanks! It is my best setup yet! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (14/7/18)

Cobrali said:


> Hellfire Cobra leather sleeve from Raphael Schott!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome @Cobrali !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (15/7/18)

Some pick up Vape Mail from Vape Cartel which doubled as a birthday present to myself!!




#LocalIsLekker

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Awesome
Enjoy it @Nadim_Paruk !

Assume that litchi lemonade is the NCV Ripple?
Let us know tour thoughts when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome
> Enjoy it @Nadim_Paruk !
> 
> Assume that litchi lemonade is the NCV Ripple?
> Let us know tour thoughts when you get a chance


That is correct @Silver 

Will certainly do so!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/18)

Present time for me, and the Courier Guy was extra early!
A atomizer jacuzzi for some real R&R, and I sm sure they are going to behave differently going forward.


Also some stuff from @BumbleBee from his frightening Friday the 13 th sale.


And then some more toys for my enjoyment from @BLING to keep me busy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/18)

EPIC Vape Mail Baby! 

Some of you will remember Avril the engraved REO... well the new Avril is a Billet Box! Hands has been busy for a while now...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (16/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> EPIC Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Some of you will remember Avril the engraved REO... well the new Avril is a Billet Box! Hands has been busy for a while now...
> View attachment 138861


Let's see the rest of her!

Get her out of bed and grab your camera!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Max (16/7/18)

Some Awesome Awesome Vape Mail from @BumbleBee 
Thank you so much for being such an Amazing Vape Shop. 



Kylin Mini RTA
Samsung 18650 Battery 
Nasty eLiquid - Apple - Awesome Tin
Splash Apple from @BumbleBee 
Majestic Creme from @Sash 
Fanta Grape
Some Battery Wraps

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (16/7/18)

Also from @BumbleBee: Pico Resin, bought on behalf of @DinkyD's son. 

These Resins are utterly gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/7/18)

And here's some really special Vape Mail - thanks to The Vapery.

Five Pawns has a new "Blue" range and Lasker's Rule sounds fascinating!
Description: "Baked and ripple cut potato chips are dipped and covered with creamy, decadent milk chocolate and sprinkled with artisan sea salt."



And some others ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (16/7/18)

And Oops! Nearly forgot about this one. It's a new one made by eCiggies and judging from their advertising pic on FB, it looks strong!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (18/7/18)

BLINGSA Order received today after a lengthy, very patient wait..




1 x Noisy Cricket II-25
1 x Black Manta RTA 
1 x Wire Cutter

(Missing the batteries I ordered but they should arrive soon)

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (18/7/18)

Just a little prize mail from @Rooigevaar ...




That is a whoooooole lot of juice!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Just a little prize mail from @Rooigevaar ...
> 
> View attachment 139122
> 
> ...


So many nice! And a bottle of Oak Aged Good Boy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/18)

Vapemail Baby
I always wanted to try the Dead Rabbit SQ well now I can jipppeee
Thank you for the SUPER GREAT SERVICE as always the one and only @BumbleBee you sir are

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Vapemail Baby
> I always wanted to try the Dead Rabbit SQ well now I can jipppeee
> Thank you for the SUPER GREAT SERVICE as always the one and only @BumbleBee you sir are
> View attachment 139126


I run a 5 wrap 3mm parallel 24g Ni80 in mine (mech squonker), epic vape on that little bugger. Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I run a 5 wrap 3mm parallel 24g Ni80 in mine (mech squonker), epic vape on that little bugger. Enjoy it


Cool thank will give that a shot and see what the little dead rabbit kicks out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (18/7/18)

Some quick pick up mail. Seeing alot of hype around these little mods and I need something additional as a daily carry so why not.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (18/7/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Some quick pick up mail. Seeing alot of hype around these little mods and I need something additional as a daily carry so why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realise you can take the stickers off your laptop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Jp1905 (18/7/18)

Christos said:


> You realise you can take the stickers off your laptop?



I like stickers!I have a thing against these touchpads becoming shiny like a set of KFC fingers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (18/7/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I like stickers!I have a thing against these touchpads becoming shiny like a set of KFC fingers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh I thought you kept forgetting how to use the touch pad and needed a constant reminder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (18/7/18)

Christos said:


> Ahh I thought you kept forgetting how to use the touch pad and needed a constant reminder



Its for the days I dream of a different job...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (18/7/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Its for the days I dream of a different job...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like proctologist hand movements....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## jm10 (18/7/18)

Christos said:


> Those look like proctologist hand movements....



The moment you laugh so hard you pull a rib


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Lucky day for me, some Vapemail goodies from @Ryangriffon , and a freebie with the pipe stand! Thank you so much Sir, it is greatly appreciated. You are a scholar and a gentleman, allways a pleasure doing business with you. We will make some pipes rock at Vapecon.



And some collect mail from the guys at Fourways Vape King. @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff , Your guys rock, succumbed to getting the Ego AIO and some juices. Most important one is the ICE from VM, this sinus is in for the fright of its life.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (19/7/18)

Yesterday afternoon I received a small little hamper. 17 bottles of juice of which 12 is 60ml. @Rooigevaar you guys seriously set the bar in terms of hampers and juice quality. 90ml of good boy will keep me smiling for long time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Daniel (19/7/18)

Amazing service from @BumbleBee , placed order yesterday late got tracking number in half hour.
Package arrived first thing this morning .... 

Great little mod , really well made and cheap ....

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance (19/7/18)

Got a Drop via pickup mail this morning. Just got home after some brunch, ran it through the sonic now let the games begin.


Looks promising.

Regards

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905 (19/7/18)

Quick vape mail delivery from a mate!






Covering up my laptop stickers for @Christos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## KarlDP (19/7/18)

Blitzen FTW. Great RTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (19/7/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Quick vape mail delivery from a mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still see 2 stickers on the right. E for effort.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rafique (19/7/18)

Drop off mail siren mtl
Courtesy of @Ryangriffon

Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Rafique said:


> Drop off mail siren mtl
> Courtesy of @Ryangriffon
> 
> Thanks bud
> ...


Snap, you are going to enjoy that, believe me. It’s my nightly treat tank.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (19/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Snap, you are going to enjoy that, believe me. It’s my nightly treat tank.




I had the 24mm, dont know why I got rid of it. I got the 22 just because I know ryans tanks are well maintained.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Amazing service from @BumbleBee , placed order yesterday late got tracking number in half hour.
> Package arrived first thing this morning ....
> 
> Great little mod , really well made and cheap ....
> ...


 @Daniel what tank is that bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/18)

Popped into @Sir Vape and picked up some more Exclimation as well as a sample of the next one on the range to play with!




And once again I picked up another pod system to try...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10 (19/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Popped into @Sir Vape and picked up some more Exclimation as well as a sample of the next one on the range to play with!
> View attachment 139276
> View attachment 139277
> 
> ...



I really wana try this juice out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (19/7/18)

Vladdin refillable pod system to try. What attracted me to it is the one way membrane covering the air hole, which they say results in no leaking and zero moisture. Thank you for good service to Vape King (@Stroodlepuff and Co.)

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (19/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Daniel what tank is that bud?



Howzit bru! It's the good OG Merlin Mini , in MTL config and it;s actually not bad. 
Got the Berserker Mini also to try out this weekend if I get time check out my upcoming reviews where I compare some MTL gear .....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (19/7/18)

You are most welcome @Rafique. And thanks for helping out a fellow vapour when I needed it. That's a great looking/perfect mtl set up you have there. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## M.Adhir (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 139363
> View attachment 139364
> ...



dammit now i have fomo about waiting two more days  but i will try and hold it in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 139363
> View attachment 139364
> ...




Very Nice uncle @Rob Fisher , lost vape still makes one of the best mods when it comes to commercial mods imo .

Their design and chipsets are always top notch.
Of 3 lost vape mods only one (the chipset dna200) ever game me trouble but I still love their mods.

Many happy vapes uncle

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 139363
> View attachment 139364
> ...


Just wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 139363
> View attachment 139364
> ...


If you ever want to sell it please consider my dibs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (20/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 139363
> View attachment 139364
> ...




Very nice, I personally think these are the best mods on the market for what they offer and looks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

More Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (20/7/18)

Andre said:


> Vladdin refillable pod system to try. What attracted me to it is the one way membrane covering the air hole, which they say results in no leaking and zero moisture. Thank you for good service to Vape King (@Stroodlepuff and Co.)



Great @Andre 
Keen to hear your thoughts when youve given it a proper whirl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (22/7/18)

Now this is what i call VAPEMAIL!!!
Smok Novo POD system
Savour MTL RTA
Aspire Breeze 2 POD system
Lost Vapes Paranormal 250c

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 11


----------



## Raindance (22/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Now this is what i call VAPEMAIL!!!
> Smok Novo POD system
> Savour MTL RTA
> Aspire Breeze 2 POD system
> ...


Must have been a nice surprise @KZOR. Did they deliver or did you go make them open shop on a Sunday?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (22/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Now this is what i call VAPEMAIL!!!
> Smok Novo POD system
> Savour MTL RTA
> Aspire Breeze 2 POD system
> ...


How is that Novo pod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Two more Dvarw DL's for the Team! And a bottle of Brulee Frappe from @Zeki Hilmi!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/18)

KHW Mail from Hungary! KHW Squonker!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (23/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> KHW Mail from Hungary! KHW Squonker!
> 
> View attachment 139571
> 
> ...


Beautiful Rob!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/18)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! This is the one I have been really waiting for! My special edition one of a kind (so far) Dvarw DL Blasted with the serial number "Chicken Dinner"! Boom! Thank you Péter Sárközi!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (23/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! This is the one I have been really waiting for! My special edition one of a kind (so far) Dvarw DL Blasted with the serial number "Chicken Dinner"! Boom! Thank you Péter Sárközi!
> View attachment 139574
> View attachment 139575
> View attachment 139576
> View attachment 139577


Wow that is cool!

Guess you're going to be pulling a "sick day" for work today?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (23/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Two more Dvarw DL's for the Team! And a bottle of Brulee Frappe from @Zeki Hilmi!
> View attachment 139569
> View attachment 139570



You are most welcome skipper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/18)

Something makes me think I must quit my job and start shadowing as a spare wheel in the courier guys Bakkie on his way to uncle @Rob Fisher , will get to try a lot of new thinks.

That is absolutely awesome stuff you got uncle Rob. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/18)

Awesome vapemail Uncle @Rob Fisher  I can't wait till the day I get my DVARW DL and post a pic and tag you and say got mine finally  that day will come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! The new Crossbow bridge from Switzerland. I have a feeling the draw is gonna be a dash too tight for me... but will give it a whirl later!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/18)

Choo Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Waine (23/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Now this is what i call VAPEMAIL!!!
> Smok Novo POD system
> Savour MTL RTA
> Aspire Breeze 2 POD system
> ...


@Kzor - - Nice one!

I would like to read your thoughts on the Savour MTL. I'm battling with mine. The airflow does not seem right. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (23/7/18)

Waine said:


> @Kzor - - Nice one!
> 
> I would like to read your thoughts on the Savour MTL. I'm battling with mine. The airflow does not seem right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


@Tashy might be able to give some advise, the Savour has been her Daily driver. 
Whats the issue with your Airflow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Choo Mail Baby!
> View attachment 139610
> View attachment 139611



Every time you get vape mail uncle @Rob Fisher Choo gets happy cause she gets box mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (23/7/18)

daniel craig said:


> How is that Novo pod?


Wife has been using it non-stop since i received it.
Sleek, no fire button, nice flavour, good battery life, very comfortable, nice vapour production ..... all in all a very nice system.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (23/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Two more Dvarw DL's for the Team! And a bottle of Brulee Frappe from @Zeki Hilmi!
> View attachment 139569
> View attachment 139570



Nice @Rob Fisher . 

So we are going for a Skyfall and 7 Dvarws lineup?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## daniel craig (23/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Wife has been using it non-stop since i received it.
> Sleek, no fire button, nice flavour, good battery life, very comfortable, nice vapour production ..... all in all a very nice system.


I'm hoping to see them locally. With so many pod systems releasing and each taking a different pod, I'm starting to wonder for how long will we be able to find the replacement pods available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (23/7/18)

daniel craig said:


> for how long will we be able to find the replacement pods availabl


That's why i got me the SMOK one ....... big company which i trust will have them available for a very long time like they do with all their products.
This is also the reason why i drive a Toyota.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Nice @Rob Fisher .
> 
> So we are going for a Skyfall and 7 Dvarws lineup?



The Gold Skyline is operation on the Forma and the other two are standing by in the display cabinet... the Skyfall is operational on the Spade 75C... Two of the Dvarw's are still in their packaging and the other three are operational. Two on SolarStorms and one on a Mirage. Oh there is also one Dvarw in Kokstat waiting to be engraved!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (23/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Gold Skyline is operation on the Forma and the other two are standing by in the display cabinet... the Skyfall is operational on the Spade 75C... Two of the Dvarw's are still in their packaging and the other three are operational. Two on SolarStorms and one on a Mirage. Oh there is also one Dvarw in Kokstat waiting to be engraved!


I think you should change your handle to *Rob Dvarw 

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (24/7/18)

the new Luxotic MF Box From Wismec

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (24/7/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> the new Luxotic MF Box From Wismec
> View attachment 139752
> View attachment 139753
> View attachment 139758


Wow that looks good!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir (24/7/18)

First VapeMail tor the week.
Including sleeves for the paranormals

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (24/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Wow that looks good!


Thanks Stosta...First Impressions Review Tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (24/7/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Thanks Stosta...First Impressions Review Tonight.


 @Martin Narainsamy looking forward to that bud...would you be able to compare it to the Luxotic BF kit? If you've tried it that is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/7/18)

Luna Squonk













Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5


----------



## Mac75 (24/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Luna Squonk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dibs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/7/18)

Mac75 said:


> dibs!


sure thing buddy .. u gonna wait a while though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (24/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> sure thing buddy .. u gonna wait a while though


looks awesome...enjoy bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (24/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Martin Narainsamy looking forward to that bud...would you be able to compare it to the Luxotic BF kit? If you've tried it that is.


Will do that on Friday...want to use the kit a bit first bud. But I definitely will!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (24/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> sure thing buddy .. u gonna wait a while though


At least a week hey!

Congrats bud. Awesome looking Luna you managed to snag there

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/7/18)

TheV said:


> At least a week hey!
> 
> Congrats bud. Awesome looking Luna you managed to snag there


Thanks buddy
After all the hassles with the first one i was quite on the fence about getting another. Quite happy though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (24/7/18)

Last mail for the day, I think. 
Ti Hadaly and an ultem cap

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (24/7/18)

Today was a good day.. Thanks @Vaughn.. Always a pleasure doing business with you








Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (24/7/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Today was a good day.. Thanks @Vaughn.. Always a pleasure doing business with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always a pleasure doing business with you Irfaan 
btw my tag is @TheV 
Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (24/7/18)

From Blck. Awesome service once again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Steyn777 (24/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 139822
> 
> 
> From Blck. Awesome service once again.


68 Concentrates. 40 new...and 1st recipe on ATF featuring @Rude Rudi I STILL suffer from 1st Rule!!! One day...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> 68 Concentrates. 40 new...and 1st recipe on ATF featuring @Rude Rudi I STILL suffer from 1st Rule!!! One day...lol


Join the club...!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/7/18)

WIN MAIL 

A BIG thank you to @Heaven Gifts for this utterly gorgeous Pico Resin! It's stunning 

Here are pics of both sides.






And I won a bottle of BAMF - BOOM (a blueberry doughnut with cream) from Vape MOB in an FB comp. Ooooh .... yummy ...! Thank you Vape MOB!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Raindance (24/7/18)

Hooked said:


> WIN MAIL
> 
> A BIG thank you to @Heaven Gifts for this utterly gorgeous Pico Resin! It's stunning
> 
> ...


Interesting nail art @Hooked. You must have quite a few Pico's by now?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Interesting nail art @Hooked. You must have quite a few Pico's by now?
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the compliment Raindance! A gal's gotta have fun!

Well now, let's see:
Pico 25 x 2
Pico 75 x 2
Pico Resin x 2 including this one which I won

It would have been 7 but I sold one of my Resins to a friend of mine - and the following day found out that I'd won this one!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (25/7/18)

Thought I’d give this DIY thing a bash and see how it goes







Thanks again to @RichJB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## RichJB (25/7/18)

Now that's what I call a proper starter kit! Good luck @jpzx12rturbo, hope you produce many banging juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (25/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Now that's what I call a proper starter kit! Good luck @jpzx12rturbo, hope you produce many banging juices.



I got all the Flavours you mentioned in your “DIY primer” and then a few more to make some other recipes I saw. But since I ordered I’ve been going through some recipes and I see now what everyone means by rule 1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Willielieb (25/7/18)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I got all the Flavours you mentioned in your “DIY primer” and then a few more to make some other recipes I saw. But since I ordered I’ve been going through some recipes and I see now what everyone means by rule 1.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is rule 1? New to this mixing thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (25/7/18)

First Rule means you'll never have all the flavours you need to make the recipes you want.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Cloud One RTA (Blasted version) from Cloud Mods in Greece!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Genosmate (25/7/18)

I don't remember ordering this,maybe its a prezzie !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (25/7/18)

Great prezzie

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (25/7/18)

It's been a while since I got vape mail, but I think this one is going to be chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/18)

Genosmate said:


> I don't remember ordering this,maybe its a prezzie !!
> View attachment 139907
> View attachment 139908



It can be a prezzie @Genosmate! You have done enough for me in the past.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/18)

Petrus said:


> It's been a while since I got vape mail, but I think this one is going to be chicken dinner.
> View attachment 139914



It is a Chicken Dinner of NOTE!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (25/7/18)

Vape Mail from @BumbleBee ... these are a few of my favourite things!! I'm glad to see Chelsea is restocked - nothing better than a Chelsea after my favourite coffee!




And an extra battery for my red iJust 3. Thanks so much for going to the trouble of ordering it for me, @BumbleBee. You always go the extra mile! I now have an extra battery for all three of my iJust 3s.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance (25/7/18)

Got a one eyed, one horned, flying purple people eater!



Found it in The Vape Guy's bargain bin. Using it to drive the dual coil Drop at 0.14 Ohm.

Also got some Samsung 18650 30Q's cos they were on special and Coppervape Squonker maintenance kits, just to be prepared. Thanks for the patience and great service Mr @BumbleBee! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 10


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Got a one eyed, one horned, flying purple people eater!
> View attachment 139922
> View attachment 139923
> 
> ...


Pink mods rock!  

Enjoy it @Raindance

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Got a one eyed, one horned, flying purple people eater!
> View attachment 139922
> View attachment 139923
> 
> ...



WOW look at those colours - love them! @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer (26/7/18)

All the way in Munich... Hi-Ho...Hi-Ho...
(Hungary >> SA CPT >> SA PTA >> Germany, Munich)
Thanks a mil @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/7/18)

Welcome buddy. Hope you have many hours of happy vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (26/7/18)

A big thank you to @method1 for the prize and also some of the most anticipated juice of the year to try from @Sash.

Looking forward to both of these.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/18)

Christos said:


> A big thank you to @method1 for the prize and also some of the most anticipated juice of the year to try from @Sash.
> 
> Looking forward to both of these.
> View attachment 139982


Both excellent juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (26/7/18)

Went for a pickup today from @Ash for his Entheon which is in absolutely pristine condition. I must say it was the greatest of pleasure to have met you and have had the opportunity to talk vape (and swoon over your Solar Storms). I could have gladly stayed all day if not for work. I wish all devices were sold in this condition and looked after with this much pride. Overall an absolute treat of a meeting with an amazing gent.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/7/18)

Some more DESCE for my incoming stab baby



. @Crafted-Coil awesome service as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/18)

Anvil said:


> Went for a pickup today from @Ash for his Entheon which is in absolutely pristine condition. I must say it was the greatest of pleasure to have met you and have had the opportunity to talk vape (and swoon over your Solar Storms). I could have gladly stayed all day if not for work. I wish all devices were sold in this condition and looked after with this much pride. Overall an absolute treat of a meeting with an amazing gent.
> 
> View attachment 139985



@Ash is the consummate gentleman! And his gear is always pristine! You can always buy with confidence!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (26/7/18)

Christos said:


> A big thank you to @method1 for the prize and also some of the most anticipated juice of the year to try from @Sash.
> 
> Looking forward to both of these.
> View attachment 139982



Pity those bags dont fit 100mls...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (27/7/18)

Vape Mail from Vape Club!!! Finally pulled the trigger on the Zeus single coil.. twice, because one just won't do.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Rafique (27/7/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail from Vape Club!!! Finally pulled the trigger on the Zeus single coil.. twice, because one just won't do.
> 
> View attachment 140037



Did you order from the site, I thought single version was out of stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (27/7/18)

Rafique said:


> Did you order from the site, I thought single version was out of stock



Yep! I just checked their site, the single coil is available in black and silver. Blue and Gunmetal are sold out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/7/18)

Huge vape mail from @BumbleBee today  

Thanks for the drip tips bud.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/7/18)

mail from Helsinki. The Brutale V2 by Kult Creations 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (27/7/18)

Looks great @Comrad Juju 
Wishing you all the best with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/18)

Friday Vapemail Thank you for the super service from Sir Vape @BigGuy ordered a black Lustro online and they called to say sorry we only have white ones and I can get a refund if I wanted one because I paid for a black one so I said nah send the white one and as a gesture for the oops they send me two free bottles juice 3mg super nice gesture Think I might just ad some nic and tobacco to it to get 18mg.

Why do mods look bigger in pictures but I love this little Asmodus Lustro Thank you once again Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (27/7/18)

Some in store vape mail,took the mrs to get some new flavors for us and coils for my vgod pro mech 2.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/18)

Thursday delivery from VapeKing - YAY !!! my first real mod , not a not a pen or pipe thingie with more issues than Huisgenoot . Got it as an early b.day prezzie . It's a great pleasure to graduate to something decent and not stressing if the battery's going to last the day and where can I plug in a charger . Secondly, Friday from Mr Imraan Moosa @Bossvape - Thank you for combining my orders and the GREAT service and fast delivery - The D.I.Y. Experience will continue -new flav's and nic. Think I'm sorted ......for now .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (28/7/18)

Enjoy it @ARYANTO 
Let us know how the DIY goes and what you concocted and how it tastes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/18)

Silver said:


> Enjoy it @ARYANTO
> Let us know how the DIY goes and what you concocted and how it tastes!


Silver , I started a while ago and made 
''STRAWCARAVAN'' a stawb, caramel and vanilla concoction @12mg and it turned out wintgat.
''Banannashook'' a med nana milkshake with a smidgen of condensed milk @10mg -steeped 2 weeks and voila! v.nice.
''Caramelized fizzy orange'' @8mg 3 week steep and really enjoyable .
I think I have the hang of it and Ejuiceme up calc helped a lot in the process , friends loved the Strawcaravan mix and all that's needed now is some 
proper shaking, heating, and stirring equipment but that must wait for bonus time . grin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (28/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Silver , I started a while ago and made
> ''STRAWCARAVAN'' a stawb, caramel and vanilla concoction @12mg and it turned out wintgat.
> ''Banannashook'' a med nana milkshake with a smidgen of condensed milk @10mg -steeped 2 weeks and voila! v.nice.
> ''Caramelized fizzy orange'' @8mg 3 week steep and really enjoyable .
> ...



Great to hear
What does it mean if it turned out "wintgat" - does that mean good or bad? Lol, assume it means good
I thought a windgat is someone who is too quick for their own detriment

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/18)

Silver said:


> Great to hear
> What does it mean if it turned out "wintgat" - does that mean good or bad? Lol, assume it means good
> I thought a windgat is someone who is too quick for their own detriment


Wintgat have a couple of meanings , yes you are correct but it also means ''lekker , nice , very good etc .

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Wintgat have a couple of meanings , yes you are correct but it also means ''lekker , nice , very good etc .



Ok cool
Wintgat

Your DIY initial experience has been better than many!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/18)

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> Wintgat
> 
> Your DIY initial experience has been better than many!



If you don't get carried away and try to mix a wedding fruitcake with coffee icing mix on your first try ,I think
there is a fair/good chance of success and if the correct ratios is used , there
is no disaster in your mixing future [I think]...And use a decent mixing calculator please. When in doubt ref to:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/18)

Some in store vape mail today little Q2 Nitecore charger. My Lustro does not fit in it to charge reckon I must read the instruction ( Please take note never try to stick your mod in a battery charger this is just me being silly )

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/18)

Popped into the new Ohm-My-Ecig shop in Hillcrest for a look see... Grand Opening this Saturday! Picked up the new Vanilla Twisp Cue Pods and bumped into @Sickboy77 and he gave me his new juice to test!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Popped into the new Ohm-My-Ecig shop in Hillcrest for a look see... Grand Opening this Saturday! Picked up the new Vanilla Twisp Cue Pods and bumped into @Sickboy77 and he gave me his new juice to test!
> View attachment 140266
> View attachment 140267


Enjoy Mr Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Naeem kindly sent me a pack of coils for my Evo Sub-Ohm Tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/18)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! My parcel from Vicious Ant arrived! Two new doors for my Spade DNA75C and a Stab Wood bottle holder also for the Spade DNA75C! Whoooo! Now the Storm Trooper Spade is complete! 





!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 17


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/7/18)

So today marked my return back into the squonking scene after receiving this epic vape mail!

I recently sold my Vandy Vape Squonk Setup (Pulse 80w BF & Pulse 22 BF RDA) and I’ve been on the lookout for something new and Wow did I not expect to stumble upon this...




Pretty sure I didn’t get this from Pick n Pay 




And there she is!! 
Lost Vape Therion BF DNA75C










Mr @RenaldoRheeder THANK YOU so much for letting me take her off your hands!! 

I am one happy chappy!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Roodt (30/7/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> So today marked my return back into the squonking scene after receiving this epic vape mail!
> 
> I recently sold my Vandy Vape Squonk Setup (Pulse 80w BF & Pulse 22 BF RDA) and I’ve been on the lookout for something new and Wow did I not expect to stumble upon this...
> 
> ...



Awesome mod, great stuff, many happy clouds to you.

Ps, if ever she goes up for sale, keep me in mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/7/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> So today marked my return back into the squonking scene after receiving this epic vape mail!
> 
> I recently sold my Vandy Vape Squonk Setup (Pulse 80w BF & Pulse 22 BF RDA) and I’ve been on the lookout for something new and Wow did I not expect to stumble upon this...
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure mate - thanks you for a super smooth transaction. Many happy vapes 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby!  Thanks @Stroodlepuff!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (31/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 140378



Very interested in your feedback on this one!Seen many people use and love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (31/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 140378


Keen on hearing your thoughts oom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (31/7/18)

Got some #BLCKmail Today  But was really excited when I opened the box and saw a few additional Items 

Thanks a Mill @Richio and TeamBLCK, its Always a pleasure buying from you guys! _*Definitely *_Tops on your customer service

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/7/18)

Do I spot some TFA Peach Juicy for Doug @Dietz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (31/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Do I spot some TFA Peach Juicy for Doug @Dietz


EXACTLY!!! I mixed up 100Ml on Saturday, and can already see its not enough 
Definitely one of my favorite juices!! and I also got Blueberry for the Blueberry remix of it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/7/18)

Sure you going to love the blueberry remix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/7/18)

Anyone tried their one shots?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Titanium Fibre Cotton a couple of Desce Bags!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! My yoghurt container arrived from Knysna like it does... thank you @Genosmate for fixing my attempt to polish my CLZ X!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/18)

Red Pill stock back up to normal levels!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (1/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill stock back up to normal levels!
> View attachment 140540


has to be that RED PILL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jamie (1/8/18)

Great service from Juicy Joes. From online order placed, to in my hands in 5 hours.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (1/8/18)

jamie said:


> Great service from Juicy Joes. From online order placed, to in my hands in 5 hours.
> 
> View attachment 140578


That is still on of my Favorite Juices by Lit AF

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (1/8/18)

jamie said:


> Great service from Juicy Joes. From online order placed, to in my hands in 5 hours.
> 
> View attachment 140578


Mmmmm, a little Side Chick would be most enjoyable about now...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wmrigney (3/8/18)

I got mail. Thanks Vape Club and Dawn Wing for the fast delivery. Was here before I even got to the office. Also received my order from BLCK yesterday but forgot to take pics.












Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Haku Venna!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

For further details see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/art-of-vape-vendor-review.t52410/

ORDERED THESE



RECEIVED THESE



BUT HERE'S SOMETHING INTERESTING

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/8/18)

Hooked said:


> For further details see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/art-of-vape-vendor-review.t52410/
> 
> ORDERED THESE
> View attachment 140944
> ...



Oh wow. I need to know where you got the last boxiesthingy from? 

That would i recom make you have xray vision

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/18)

Hooked said:


> For further details see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/art-of-vape-vendor-review.t52410/
> 
> ORDERED THESE
> View attachment 140944
> ...


@Hooked hope we get a review soon for the V Boost that looks like something I need in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/18)

Thanks to the @Sir Vape High-End X1 wars today these two CLZ X DNA75C's will be delivered by @BigGuy tomorrow! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## jm10 (5/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to the @Sir Vape High-End X1 wars today these two CLZ X DNA75C's will be delivered by @BigGuy tomorrow! Boom!
> View attachment 140977
> View attachment 140978



Those are bloody stunning! 

Still cant get the pword to access


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/18)

jm10 said:


> Those are bloody stunning!
> 
> Still cant get the pword to access



All the High-End stuff is done through the Sire Vape HE FaceBook page. The password for the HE section is only given when you have X1'ed in the FB page and are ready to pay! Beep me on FB and I'll add you to the group!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Hooked hope we get a review soon for the V Boost that looks like something I need in the morning.



Will do and I'll tag you in the review @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow. I need to know where you got the last boxiesthingy from?
> 
> That would i recom make you have xray vision



They're all from the same vendor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> All the High-End stuff is done through the Sire Vape HE FaceBook page. The password for the HE section is only given when you have X1'ed in the FB page and are ready to pay! Beep me on FB and I'll add you to the group!


Pity it's Facebook only. That's me out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (5/8/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Pity it's Facebook only. That's me out.



Me to‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (5/8/18)

me too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! My X1 Prize from Vape King! Boom! Thank you @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (6/8/18)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

Vape Mail from the UK Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn (6/8/18)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff 
Looking forward in trying the Pomcool!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/8/18)

Stock replenished

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (6/8/18)

Genosmate said:


> Stock replenished
> View attachment 141033


The strangest part is that, that is all the TFC you need because red pill is so easy on coils and wicks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (6/8/18)

Christos said:


> The strangest part is that, that is all the TFC you need because red pill is so easy on coils and wicks!


Been getting very muted flavour from a new pack of Cotton Bacon V2 so thought I'd give the TFC a try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/8/18)

And Thank You from CT @Stroodlepuff 
That added biltong was a nice touch and is amazing, did eveyone get or only Bulldog's.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA (6/8/18)

Vape mail, baby!

Thank you @Stroodlepuff 






The Passionate is incredible! Tastes just like the Lecol passion fruit drink. I love it!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cobrali (6/8/18)

Look! Look! She has arrived! 






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (6/8/18)

It has arrived, thanks you @Stroodlepuff , going to be great,

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Wade McDonald (6/8/18)

Cobrali said:


> Look! Look! She has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be the Voyeur.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (6/8/18)

Wade McDonald said:


> Must be the Voyeur.....


Indeed it is!  so happy!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 17


----------



## Wade McDonald (6/8/18)

Cobrali said:


> Indeed it is!  so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Man! Throw an Atty on there and post some more pics!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

Cobrali said:


>



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (6/8/18)

Wade McDonald said:


> Congrats Man! Throw an Atty on there and post some more pics!


Already done so..just need to prep her up!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby!  The smallest and cutest pos system ever! And with my normal Red Pill in the Just Fog it's actually usable with pretty decent favour for a pod system! And now new 26650's! Boom!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

Special Delivery tonight! Many thanks @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## daniel craig (6/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  The smallest and cutest pos system ever! And with my normal Red Pill in the Just Fog it's actually usable with pretty decent favour for a pod system! And now new 26650's! Boom!
> View attachment 141079


How does it compare to other pod devices you've tried like the Breeze 2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> How does it compare to other pod devices you've tried like the Breeze 2?



The Breeze 2 is better for me because it has more air but this one is so very small and I'm impressed with the flavour for something so damn small!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (6/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Breeze 2 is better for me because it has more air but this one is so very small and I'm impressed with the flavour for something so damn small!


Any ramp up? What i hated about the other pod devices was the lack of power and the ramp up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Any ramp up? What i hated about the other pod devices was the lack of power and the ramp up.



All Pods are Mickey Mouse devices but the Minifit ramps up pretty quick. I must say it is certainly one of the better pod systems I have tried and it's so cute and small!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny (6/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the UK Baby!
> View attachment 141017
> View attachment 141018
> View attachment 141019
> ...



Like to hear your thoughts on this little guy @Rob , been eyeing it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/18)

RayDeny said:


> Like to hear your thoughts on this little guy @Rob , been eyeing it out.



Early days with it @RayDeny. I used it for an hour or so and then lent it to @BigGuy to give it a test drive. It's a real pain to put a coil in. It's really beautifully made and screams quality all the way... I just haven't had time to dial it in yet. Will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (7/8/18)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff for the awesome GA.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (7/8/18)

VAPE MAIL BABY!!!
Thanks @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (7/8/18)

Got no idea what a cool pommie taste like, but I will find out soon.

Thanks @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (7/8/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 141150
> 
> 
> Got no idea what a cool pommie taste like, but I will find out soon.
> ...


Me too but it seems like a good idea to mix the mint and pomergranate

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (7/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the UK Baby!
> View attachment 141017
> View attachment 141018
> View attachment 141019
> ...


Morning Rob,

Can you please let me know where you got your 521 Pro Tab from..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Morning Rob,
> 
> Can you please let me know where you got your 521 Pro Tab from..



Direct from Coil Master @Martin Narainsamy! https://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-521-plus-tab

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It has arrived, thanks you @Stroodlepuff , going to be great,
> View attachment 141068


@Room Fogger what is the Pomcool like?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (7/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Direct from Coil Master @Martin Narainsamy! https://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-521-plus-tab


Thanks Rob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (7/8/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 141150
> 
> 
> Got no idea what a cool pommie taste like, but I will find out soon.
> ...



My Pomcool arrived as well. Looking forward to my first commercial juice in about 3 years. Thanks @Stroodlepuff .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RynoP (7/8/18)

lol almost everybody got their goodies from vapeking but me so far really want to try out the pomcool

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Gimli! Stunning work!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 18


----------



## Gimli (7/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Gimli! Stunning work!



Stands look great with the drip tips in them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/8/18)

RynoP said:


> lol almost everybody got their goodies from vapeking but me so far really want to try out the pomcool



let me follow up for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (7/8/18)

Big Shoutout to @Stroodlepuff for my goodies!!
Got it yesterday morn, but have been swamped at work until now.

Will update with some notes once Ive vaped a bit more

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## RynoP (7/8/18)

@Stroodlepuff If the courier was at the estate he would not be able to got in because for some reason the security is not here today. And he would not be able to contact me


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Gimli! Stunning work!
> View attachment 141153
> View attachment 141154
> View attachment 141155
> ...



Super cool uncle @Rob Fisher , I see you also have to label your iteams in the household to prevent someone else from taking it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Room Fogger what is the Pomcool like?


Excellent juice, not overpowering in taste, but there with a nice cooling accent. Absolutely great stuff winter or summer!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Excellent juice, not overpowering in taste, but there with a nice cooling accent. Absolutely great stuff winter or summer!



Excellent. I added ice to the Passionate and it tasted even better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 141150
> 
> 
> Got no idea what a cool pommie taste like, but I will find out soon.
> ...


Bwhahahahaha @Adephi 

Seems everyone chose Pomcool. Who else dared to try the other 3 flavours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Bwhahahahaha @Adephi
> 
> Seems everyone chose Pomcool. Who else dared to try the other 3 flavours?


I tried the musky flavour but haven't opened it yet. ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Excellent. I added ice to the Passionate and it tasted even better



How many cubes did you add?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> How many cubes did you add?


Two hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/18)

I've actually been very impressed with VK juice they have some solid juices.
A college at work always buys VK juice and let's me try them out.

Recently I tried the 'Smoothie' it is so so spot on , even down to the texture of the mouth feel.
Im very impressed @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo .

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/18)

Baby Choo inspecting the Red Pill order that just arrived!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo inspecting the Red Pill order that just arrived!
> View attachment 141292


Baby Choo is wondering why there are 2 missing bottles from that line-up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/18)

Christos said:


> Baby Choo is wondering why there are 2 missing bottles from that line-up



One is in my hand and the other is packed in the holiday travel kit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/18)

Vape Mail from Poland Baby! Legacy RDA from Hussar!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! All Uplift options for the Dvarw range of RTA's from Steam Tuners! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## jamie (8/8/18)

Some 20700’s for the Pulse

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/18)

This lemonhead's much appreciated gift from Vape King has arrived in the sticks. Thank you @Stroodlepuff & Co.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/8/18)

Cobrali said:


> Indeed it is!  so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats @Cobrali !
She is gorgeous!
That personalised message is amazing too
Many happy vapes to you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (9/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Delivery tonight! Many thanks @BigGuy!
> View attachment 141124
> View attachment 141125
> View attachment 141126
> View attachment 141127



Stunning @Rob Fisher 
That looks so beautiful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (9/8/18)

As if it is not enough to tempt one with their amazing range of concentrates and one shots, Blck Vapour now gives us some well priced vape gear. 

I could not resist the Drop Dead. Got some Molinberry freebies in there too. Thank you @Richio.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo inspecting the Red Pill order that just arrived!
> View attachment 141292



Jeepers @Rob Fisher !
Feels like about a week ago when i saw a similar avalanche of Red Pill arriving in Durban
What on earth is going on - are you drinking it?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (9/8/18)

Andre said:


> As if it is not enough to tempt one with their amazing range of concentrates and one shots, Blck Vapour now gives us some well priced vape gear.
> 
> I could not resist the Drop Dead. Got some Molinberry freebies in there too. Thank you @Richio.


@Andre, your opinion on the Drop Dead would be much appreciated.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo inspecting the Red Pill order that just arrived!
> View attachment 141292


Dear kind members if you look at this picture you will notice Uncle @Rob Fisher is keeping the stock of Red Pill for Vapecon 2018 at his house just when @Oupa though he had enough for Vapecon 2018 Uncle Rob puts in another order

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (10/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Dear kind members if you look at this picture you will notice Uncle @Rob Fisher is keeping the stock of Red Pill for Vapecon 2018 at his house just when @Oupa though he had enough for Vapecon 2018 Uncle Rob puts in another order



Vape con is extended to @Rob fishers house the courier guy will courier back and forth so dont expect vapemail.(just jokes)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/8/18)

Collectmail from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/8/18)

Some clone goodies to keep the gear squonking and a m atty clone to test and see if 2k$ is worth this in original



Thanks to @Room Fogger for including me in the buy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (10/8/18)

Some pickup mail ... great juice in the mighty dvarw! So well rounded!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/18)

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Rob Fisher !
> Feels like about a week ago when i saw a similar avalanche of Red Pill arriving in Durban
> What on earth is going on - are you drinking it?



A few mates raided my stock!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> A few mates raided my stock!



become a Vendor...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/18)

Resistance said:


> become a Vendor...



That will never happen. I will always remain impartial in the vaping game. If I wanted to work I would go work for my IT company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (11/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo inspecting the Red Pill order that just arrived!
> View attachment 141292



How many ml do you Vape a week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> How many ml do you Vape a week



I guess about 200mls... Maybe a bit more. 

What on earth are you doing up so late or so early?


----------



## Comrad Juju (11/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess about 200mls... Maybe a bit more.
> 
> What on earth are you doing up so late or so early?



Whiskey and Vaping and trying to understand why I can’t put down my vapor giant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Whiskey and Vaping and trying to understand why I can’t put down my vapor giant



I can identify with that. Glad there is another Vapor Giant fan around. Quality RTA’s for sure.


----------



## Comrad Juju (11/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can identify with that. Glad there is another Vapor Giant fan around. Quality RTA’s for sure.



Definitely, really enjoy this one.

You also up quite late or still busy fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Definitely, really enjoy this one.
> 
> You also up quite late or still busy fishing



I went to bed a dash too early after a few G&T’s and Red Wine. I will go back to bed just now. Just needed to try make a dent in the red dot of unread posts on ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (11/8/18)

a friendly vendor lets call it the friends group buy experience ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (11/8/18)

Resistance said:


> a friendly vendor lets call it the friends group buy experience ...



Guessing you referring to Rob the biggest collector of awesome Vape stuff on the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/8/18)

Its people like him that make vaping awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Boro Tank holder! Holds 3 ready to go Boro tanks! Boom!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! The new Spryte from Aspire to test and review!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## M.Adhir (13/8/18)

VapeMail from the Dark Side.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11 | Informative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/8/18)

M.Adhir said:


> VapeMail from the Dark Side.
> View attachment 141696


Damn fine 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The new Spryte from Aspire to test and review!
> View attachment 141673


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this device. I've been looking at it for quite a while but wasn't sure how the BVC coils compare to the Breeze coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (13/8/18)

Awesome mail from @Cobrali !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Back a few months ago I ordered that stupid RDA and at the same time I spotted the Atom Kyodo Tank that uses ceramic atom coils so I ordered them as well. The RDA came a few weeks later after they "fixed it" and it was still crap... and I had given up hope of ever getting the balance of my order and lo and behold I got a post office slip and when to fetch it... Boom!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Some juice from Elysian Labs including the Award Winning best of show ECC 2018 range called The Bizzle!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (13/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some juice from Elysian Labs including the Award Winning best of show ECC 2018 range called The Bizzle!
> View attachment 141729


The lemon cream cronut is awesome for a lemon flavoured juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/8/18)

Haku Venna !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/8/18)

Odis O Atty X and some SS coils for Replay !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie (13/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Back a few months ago I ordered that stupid RDA and at the same time I spotted the Atom Kyodo Tank that uses ceramic atom coils so I ordered them as well. The RDA came a few weeks later after they "fixed it" and it was still crap... and I had given up hope of ever getting the balance of my order and lo and behold I got a post office slip and when to fetch it... Boom!
> View attachment 141726
> View attachment 141727
> View attachment 141728


Wow there is a throwback to 2016. Remember the all glass atom tank with the gclapton and gceramic coils. Wonder if they improved on it? Used to be hit and miss back in the day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/18)

Schnappie said:


> Wow there is a throwback to 2016. Remember the all glass atom tank with the gclapton and gceramic coils. Wonder if they improved on it? Used to be hit and miss back in the day...



They certainly have improved since those days! I really wanted to hate the tank after such a long delay and kak service but... it's pretty damn good flavour!

Hated their drip tip but my Siam mods tips fit just fine!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (13/8/18)

Schnappie said:


> Wow there is a throwback to 2016. Remember the all glass atom tank with the gclapton and gceramic coils. Wonder if they improved on it? Used to be hit and miss back in the day...


I still am looking for more of those gclapton coils...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some juice from Elysian Labs including the Award Winning best of show ECC 2018 range called The Bizzle!
> View attachment 141729


Where did you get Elysian Salts from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/8/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Haku Venna !!
> 
> View attachment 141736
> 
> ...


Awesome looking 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (13/8/18)

Caramia said:


> I still am looking for more of those gclapton coils...


I saw a while ago Vaporize has the tanks on a sale, not sure about the coils though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (13/8/18)

I always maintain, good things come to those who wait...

My wait has finally ended, another  In the bag!

Introducing the only Lava engraved Hellfire Cobra in SA


UV

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Where did you get Elysian Salts from?



Direct from Elysian Labs in the USA @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Direct from Elysian Labs in the USA @daniel craig


Elysian is 25mg right?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Elysian is 25mg right?



24mg @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/8/18)

UzziTherion said:


> I always maintain, good things come to those who wait...
> 
> My wait has finally ended, another  In the bag!
> 
> ...



another Checkmate mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/18)

Vapemail baby
Thank you once again Valley Vapour for the super fast awesome service

One can never have to much vape concentrates

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## UzziTherion (14/8/18)

Resistance said:


> another Checkmate mod



Thanx my brother


UV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/8/18)

UzziTherion said:


> I always maintain, good things come to those who wait...
> 
> My wait has finally ended, another  In the bag!
> 
> ...


Absolutely breathtaking. .
Definitely worth the wait hey... 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion (14/8/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Absolutely breathtaking. .
> Definitely worth the wait hey...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Was a long wait, but more then worth it, thanx again


UV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/8/18)

Battery wraps! 




Trying a different brand, the last two wraps broke too easily...

And woweee the colour!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/8/18)

Monthly DIY for thirsty Zeus. 400ml will HOPEFULLY be enough

This tank drinks like an alcoholic

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (14/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Battery wraps!
> 
> View attachment 141852
> 
> ...


I personally Love those wraps but my Vape store stopped stocking them as they don't move and I was the only one to buy them...
But it lasts for months...!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (14/8/18)

Uplifts! Awesomeness @Amir urs are packed away waiting bud!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (14/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I personally Love those wraps but my Vape store stopped stocking them as they don't move and I was the only one to buy them...
> But it lasts for months...!


I got them from Vape King online

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/18)

Legendary vape mail from @Zeki Hilmi ... new to steam tune the dwarv but damn the Jorda b rda... speechless

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/8/18)

Absolutely awesome... Happy Vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (14/8/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 141900
> View attachment 141901
> 
> Uplifts! Awesomeness @Amir urs are packed away waiting bud!



Awesome. 2 more weeks plus a few till I’m home. Is it polycarbonate or glass by the way? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (15/8/18)

Amir said:


> Awesome. 2 more weeks plus a few till I’m home. Is it polycarbonate or glass by the way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s polycarbonate... unfortunately not glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (15/8/18)

Amir said:


> Awesome. 2 more weeks plus a few till I’m home. Is it polycarbonate or glass by the way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine I got a few weeks back is showing hairline cracks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (15/8/18)

Deckie said:


> Mine I got a few weeks back is showing hairline cracks



@Deckie what juices and wattage you using in it if i may ask?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (15/8/18)

Ordered some birthday vape mail from me to me

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/18)

Deckie said:


> Mine I got a few weeks back is showing hairline cracks


O,no......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (15/8/18)

JB1987 said:


> Ordered some birthday vape mail from me to me
> 
> View attachment 141969


This is in my cart on the site! Please share ur thoughts on the mod? It looks like a real winner from reviews... I really don’t need new hardware but I NEEEED this mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (15/8/18)

Jengz said:


> This is in my cart on the site! Please share ur thoughts on the mod? It looks like a real winner from reviews... I really don’t need new hardware but I NEEEED this mod



Haha I also didn't need a new mod but I've been eyeing it for a while. First impression is very good. It's a heavy SOB but it makes it feel solid and of good quality. At the price I think it's excellent value for money, it feels way more expensive. By far the most comfortable mod I've ever had, very similar shape to the Limelight Gloom. Performance wise I'm really blown away, I get the exact same vape from it as I do from my Monark squonker. The spring loaded 510 pin is nice and stiff so I doubt you'll have any leaking issues there. Only had one slight issue, one magnet was loose (seems to be a common issue with most mods) but I do have some strong glue at home so it will be a quick fix.

In the end, I don't think you'll be disappointed  (just keep the weight in mind, it's about 350 grams).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/18)

@JB1987 If I'm not mistaken, Vape King Menlyn Maine has the Monark for R1400 on sale. Do you think the extra +-R600 in price justifies the Monark instead of the ReCurve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (15/8/18)

Some mail for @Derek Van Zyl and myself from @akhalz...










Fastest service ever,paid yesterday afternoon and delivered this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (15/8/18)

jm10 said:


> @Deckie what juices and wattage you using in it if i may ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18w, restricted lung, dessert juices, mainly, not citrus based. I do know that lemon & pineapple based juices don't do polycarbonate any good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/18)

My Juice Order Arrived.Boom !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## JB1987 (15/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> @JB1987 If I'm not mistaken, Vape King Menlyn Maine has the Monark for R1400 on sale. Do you think the extra +-R600 in price justifies the Monark instead of the ReCurve?



This is a difficult one @daniel craig , I love my Monark and don't think I'll ever sell it. The Monark is light, tiny and virtually indestructible as you can replace all the internals should you ever need to. It can take quite a beating because of the Delrin construction and does not scratch easily. 

The Recurve mod on the other hand has a lot of built in protections, onboard charging, extremely comfortable in the hand and surprisingly hits just as hard as the Monark. It is much larger but the 20700 battery life is great.

If you want something small and are constantly aware that you are vaping on a mech and should treat it responsibly, the Monark is great. If you want a no nonsense, safe mod that performs like a mech and is built like a tank, go for the Recurve.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (15/8/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> My Juice Order Arrived.Boom !!!
> 
> View attachment 141996


Don't you just love it when shipping split

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (15/8/18)

JB1987 said:


> Haha I also didn't need a new mod but I've been eyeing it for a while. First impression is very good. It's a heavy SOB but it makes it feel solid and of good quality. At the price I think it's excellent value for money, it feels way more expensive. By far the most comfortable mod I've ever had, very similar shape to the Limelight Gloom. Performance wise I'm really blown away, I get the exact same vape from it as I do from my Monark squonker. The spring loaded 510 pin is nice and stiff so I doubt you'll have any leaking issues there. Only had one slight issue, one magnet was loose (seems to be a common issue with most mods) but I do have some strong glue at home so it will be a quick fix.
> 
> In the end, I don't think you'll be disappointed  (just keep the weight in mind, it's about 350 grams).


I’m a big fan of Hefty Mods so that’s a plus for me... and I’m actually looking to replace my Monark with one of these so that’s another plus and price point ah a huge plus! So looks like it’s a no brainer!

Thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Some 18350's for my Atmizoo Dingo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (15/8/18)

Jengz said:


> It’s polycarbonate... unfortunately not glass



Ah that’s unfortunate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (15/8/18)

Deckie said:


> Mine I got a few weeks back is showing hairline cracks



Same that’s why I ask... it’s a pity cause the Dvarw shines with all forms of fruity menthols, including snlv 18 ice, which is what I think cracked mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/18)

Stocked up on Tarks Select Reserve Matador (NET fusion tobacco) and trying their Cantata 211 (also known as the Coffee Cantata). Thank you @GregF for all the admin.
And my Steam Tuners' goodies from @Zeki Hilmi, thank you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/8/18)

You more than welcome and Tarks is simply the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wikus (15/8/18)

Amir said:


> Same that’s why I ask... it’s a pity cause the Dvarw shines with all forms of fruity menthols, including snlv 18 ice, which is what I think cracked mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fruity menthols? Red pill, xxx ? Any news if those 2 juices crack the steam tubers tanks? Maybe uncle @Rob Fisher can shine some light?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/18)

wikus said:


> Fruity menthols? Red pill, xxx ? Any news if those 2 juices crack the steam tubers tanks? Maybe uncle @Rob Fisher can shine some light?



Red Pill does indeed compromise the clear tanks... the two I have been using a while have marks on the inside...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jengz (15/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill does indeed compromise the clear tanks... the two I have been using a while have marks on the inside...


Oh no this sucks! My go to juices in dvarw are Mad Mango and Gringo and both icy fruit juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF (15/8/18)

Andre said:


> Stocked up on Tarks Select Reserve Matador (NET fusion tobacco) and trying their Cantata 211 (also known as the Coffee Cantata). Thank you @GregF for all the admin.
> And my Steam Tuners' goodies from @Zeki Hilmi, thank you.



No problem at all @Andre 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wikus (15/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill does indeed compromise the clear tanks... the two I have been using a while have marks on the inside...


Thanks uncle rob, seems i will be using my ultem tank morr frequently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (15/8/18)

Andre said:


> Stocked up on Tarks Select Reserve Matador (NET fusion tobacco) and trying their Cantata 211 (also known as the Coffee Cantata). Thank you @GregF for all the admin.
> And my Steam Tuners' goodies from @Zeki Hilmi, thank you.



That is an awesome haul. Please let me know when you do a buy again, would love to get a bottle of the Matador as I have only ever heard great things about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/18)

Andre said:


> Stocked up on Tarks Select Reserve Matador (NET fusion tobacco) and trying their Cantata 211 (also known as the Coffee Cantata). Thank you @GregF for all the admin.
> And my Steam Tuners' goodies from @Zeki Hilmi, thank you.


Matador 18mg WINNER !Thank you @Andre for posting the pic I will just sit here and cry while I am looking at it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (15/8/18)

Pick up mail thank you @Zeki Hilmi 



And just in case -

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/8/18)

Boom glad you enjoying them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (15/8/18)

Postnet Delivery...
Thanks @KZOR....
Really Dig it.. will do a give away soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/8/18)

Deckie said:


> Mine I got a few weeks back is showing hairline cracks



No citrus juice or heavy menthol. Killed mine in 5 min last week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/8/18)

JAN Mail one shots and Savour

SAPO was sitting on this for 3 months 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (16/8/18)

My Goon cap with adjustable airflow and a matching tip has arrived! Thanks @akhalz!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (16/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I got them from Vape King online


Vape King Online store here I come!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/8/18)

VapeMail from the Dark Side, the Light Side, and the Dry Side

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor (16/8/18)

I dont post much on this thread but today a vendor really really gave me some of the most epic vapemail i have ever seen lol but the suprize was not vape related at all but 1 extra was tho lolz.

I want to thank @BumbleBee for the 3 hotwheels he sent to me that was just do so so so special for me as the last hot wheel i got was from my mom just before she passed so this was really really special for me and touched a really really soft spot in my hart.Thank you so much @BumbleBee 

And thank you for the subtank ive been hunting for so so long and the extra tank extension this was really a epic vapemail of note .



Then i have to thank @Christos who sent me a mod and a load of tanks to review on my channel thank you so so so much @Christos for your support and love i really apriciate it and keeping my channel going


Then i also have to thank oom @Rob Fisher for the items i have recently reviewed without your support my channel would have had so so much less content.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 19


----------



## Room Fogger (16/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> JAN Mail one shots and Savour
> 
> SAPO was sitting on this for 3 months
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/18)

Cor said:


> I dont post much on this thread but today a vendor really really gave me some of the most epic vapemail i have ever seen lol but the suprize was not vape related at all but 1 extra was tho lolz.
> 
> I want to thank @BumbleBee for the 3 hotwheels he sent to me that was just do so so so special for me as the last hot wheel i got was from my mom just before she passed so this was really really special for me and touched a really really soft spot in my hart.Thank you so much @BumbleBee
> 
> ...


You are very welcome @Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/8/18)

Cor said:


> I dont post much on this thread but today a vendor really really gave me some of the most epic vapemail i have ever seen lol but the suprize was not vape related at all but 1 extra was tho lolz.
> 
> I want to thank @BumbleBee for the 3 hotwheels he sent to me that was just do so so so special for me as the last hot wheel i got was from my mom just before she passed so this was really really special for me and touched a really really soft spot in my hart.Thank you so much @BumbleBee
> 
> ...


@BumbleBee winning again!

You sir are a Legend

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/8/18)

In with the Cartel

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/8/18)

Finally received order with one less item from blingvape.






Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Finally received order with one less item from blingvape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you also ordered the tri core fused Clapton wire bro.
Will probably give mine a go this weekend, let me know what you think of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/8/18)

I wish it had time to steep

All one shot concentrates. Just mixed it up and it really smells interesting.

Been watching ideal ohm show for the last year and hearing about the guys raving about it.

Lemon crack the guys freak out about has been discontinued . At least I have enough for 150ml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/8/18)

BATMAN said:


> I see you also ordered the tri core fused Clapton wire bro.
> Will probably give mine a go this weekend, let me know what you think of it!


Have been using flash wicks super staggered ni80 (28g*4+40g) liked it so ordered this one for tanks. Hopes are high !! 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (16/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> JAN Mail one shots and Savour
> 
> SAPO was sitting on this for 3 months
> 
> ...




I got the lemon Crack a month ago, it is AWESOME!!! Mixed up 200ml at 3mg and 150 ml’s at 45mg so it lasts longer still have some left to mix up . That cactus punch is also one hell of a liquid but hard to describe flavor profiles and done same as above. Two you need to try next order is cannoli be one ad Narta both also stupid good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (16/8/18)

Cor said:


> I dont post much on this thread but today a vendor really really gave me some of the most epic vapemail i have ever seen lol but the suprize was not vape related at all but 1 extra was tho lolz.
> 
> I want to thank @BumbleBee for the 3 hotwheels he sent to me that was just do so so so special for me as the last hot wheel i got was from my mom just before she passed so this was really really special for me and touched a really really soft spot in my hart.Thank you so much @BumbleBee
> 
> ...



That is just WOW, I am so happy for you @Cor, not many people understand sentiment. 
It also makes a package so much more, that little extra. Kudos to all of you guys.

I wish you a very successful future as reviewer, you definitely have the talent for it, it is a gift to communicate well to a virtual audience, use it.

p.s. I would not mind getting a Dinky (mine were all thrown out by Hubby as "clutter", but he understands now, sorta...).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/8/18)

RayDeny said:


> I got the lemon Crack a month ago, it is AWESOME!!! Mixed up 200ml at 3mg and 150 ml’s at 45mg so it lasts longer still have some left to mix up . That cactus punch is also one hell of a liquid but hard to describe flavor profiles and done same as above. Two you need to try next order is cannoli be one ad Narta both also stupid good.



Lemon crack is actually back again John Martin just announced it  they will have stock in the next 2 week.


Cannoli is on my list also Narta. 

And Them two, Gin crack and a few others.

Also mentioned better shipping soon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/8/18)

Bought Ready-made juices after ages, hope they turn out good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (17/8/18)

Cor said:


> I dont post much on this thread but today a vendor really really gave me some of the most epic vapemail i have ever seen lol but the suprize was not vape related at all but 1 extra was tho lolz.
> 
> I want to thank @BumbleBee for the 3 hotwheels he sent to me that was just do so so so special for me as the last hot wheel i got was from my mom just before she passed so this was really really special for me and touched a really really soft spot in my hart.Thank you so much @BumbleBee
> 
> ...



I can relate bro sweet vapemail

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (17/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Lemon crack is actually back again John Martin just announced it  they will have stock in the next 2 week.
> 
> 
> Cannoli is on my list also Narta.
> ...


Let me know when you plan to order again bud, maybe we can split shipping costs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks for bringing in Vicious Ant products @BigGuy! Storm Trooper Spade Mech!




And then a 22mm cape for the Recurve and some cotton wicks to try!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/18)

Friday Vapemail Baby
YES more concentrates could not pass The R7.50 per 10 ml promo.Never used TFM concentrates before though

Thank you for the super service once again The Flavour Mill @Erica_TFM . Ummm the bag smells like a fresh fruit salad but not to worry nothing leaked.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (17/8/18)

Vapemail baby!!! Been a while since I posted here,but thanks to @Vapington from NCV I got this for almost nothing,but that's not all,inside was a free 30ml juice and it smells amazing..

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (17/8/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 19


----------



## Room Fogger (17/8/18)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 142327
> View attachment 142328


Nice going meneer @Petrus ,  many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/8/18)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 142327
> View attachment 142328


Wow man, that colour is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (17/8/18)

That is amazing @Petrus

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/8/18)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 142327
> View attachment 142328



Checkmate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks for bringing in Vicious Ant products @BigGuy! Storm Trooper Spade Mech!
> View attachment 142265
> View attachment 142266
> 
> ...



Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! We held a charity auction at @Sir Vape tonight... they very kindly donated mods that had been returned and fixed and a whole bunch of juices etc... I had the pleasure of being the auction MC and all the funds will be going to the SPCA. Thanks to Sir Vape the SPCA in Springfield Durban will be receiving a cheque for R11,000! That will feed a lot of Kitties and Doggies! 



I wasn't gonna be left out and I bid for a Tugboat DNA250 which I always wanted and the bonus was it was a blue one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## RainstormZA (17/8/18)

Awesome, well done @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Awesome, well done @Rob Fisher



It was all thanks to @BigGuy and @Sir Vape! All I did was play auctioneer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (18/8/18)

@Rob Fisher thank you so much for playing auctioneer last night it was a lot of fun and fun was had by all. I lay a challenge down to all other vape shops to do the same. We will most definitely be doing another one as this was a great success. To Prohibition vapes thank you so much for your donation to the event.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (18/8/18)

Thank you to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo from Vape King for this awesome prize!!! Now to decide which juice to try first.






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (20/8/18)

Just got sent a sample for Review by Wismec...review coming soon

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Just got sent a sample for Review by Wismec...review coming soon
> View attachment 142580
> View attachment 142581
> View attachment 142582
> View attachment 142583


Bluetooth, Waterproof, Shockproof and it can be used as a speaker eish this looks like something Rambo can use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (20/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Just got sent a sample for Review by Wismec...review coming soon
> View attachment 142580
> View attachment 142581
> View attachment 142582
> View attachment 142583


This will make for an interesting review!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza (20/8/18)

Raindance said:


> This will make for an interesting review!


Ye, I want to see him climb that mountain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Andre (21/8/18)

The Spade arrived at last. Much smaller than I expected. Thank you Sir Vape (@BigGuy, @Sir Vape).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 19


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/8/18)

Andre said:


> The Spade arrived at last. Much smaller than I expected. Thank you Sir Vape (@BigGuy, @Sir Vape).


That looks mean. Do let us know how it performs

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

Andre said:


> The Spade arrived at last. Much smaller than I expected. Thank you Sir Vape (@BigGuy, @Sir Vape).


Omg! That is my favourite colour! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

Andre said:


> The Spade arrived at last. Much smaller than I expected. Thank you Sir Vape (@BigGuy, @Sir Vape).


Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (22/8/18)

Thank you @Throat Punch!



p.s. those are not scratches, it is a fingerprint magnet, and now I have my mirror-on-the-go

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor (22/8/18)

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Throat Punch!
> View attachment 142788
> View attachment 142789
> 
> p.s. those are not scratches, it is a fingerprint magnet, and now I have my mirror-on-the-go



dibs !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (22/8/18)

More goodies from @BumbleBee at the Vape Guy.

20700 batteries with sleeves
YFTK Skyfall - already a fail as the one air insert rattles and falls out - the joy of clones.
Stainless steel tank for the Dvarw MTL
Vaporesso Armour Pro
Another Pulse 80W

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Throat Punch (22/8/18)

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Throat Punch!
> View attachment 142788
> View attachment 142789
> 
> p.s. those are not scratches, it is a fingerprint magnet, and now I have my mirror-on-the-go



Incredible setup! Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (22/8/18)

Not vape related but super stoked my Star Wars Pop Art arrived ! WOOT!
Eat your heart out uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft (22/8/18)

Daniel said:


> Not vape related but super stoked my Star Wars Pop Art arrived ! WOOT!
> Eat your heart out uncle @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 142827
> ...



Where'd you get those?


----------



## Daniel (22/8/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where'd you get those?



They were on sale at OneDayOnly , see they not now but wait a while they'll be back .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/8/18)

This forum and, in this case, @incredible_hullk specifically, creates a lot of FOMO. Thank you Vape King (@Stroodlepuff) for the Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA and the vape accessories. Think I need to take a forum break.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/8/18)

Andre said:


> This forum and, in this case, @incredible_hullk specifically, creates a lot of FOMO. Thank you Vape King (@Stroodlepuff) for the Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA and the vape accessories. Think I need to take a forum break.


@Andre , that really looks good. Please let me know regarding the performance of the rdta, I have the rta, but I’m not so impresssed with the airflow. Think I need more options that it offers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (22/8/18)

Andre said:


> This forum and, in this case, @incredible_hullk specifically, creates a lot of FOMO. Thank you Vape King (@Stroodlepuff) for the Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA and the vape accessories. Think I need to take a forum break.




That looks interesting, I am part of the dying breed of RDTA fans so this really appeals to me.
Please give some feedback once you played with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (22/8/18)

Cornelius said:


> That looks interesting, I am part of the dying breed of RDTA fans so this really appeals to me.
> Please give some feedback once you played with it.


I'm also a fan of RDTA's. I almost bought another one that vape cartel had but I'm not so much a fan of dual coils...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Andre , that really looks good. Please let me know regarding the performance of the rdta, I have the rta, but I’m not so impresssed with the airflow. Think I need more options that it offers.





Cornelius said:


> That looks interesting, I am part of the dying breed of RDTA fans so this really appeals to me.
> Please give some feedback once you played with it.





Christos said:


> I'm also a fan of RDTA's. I almost bought another one that vape cartel had but I'm not so much a fan of dual coils...


Shall do. Maybe @incredible_hullk can also give his impressions in due course please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

@Cornelius @Christos Vk has a rdta attachment for RDA's on their site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/8/18)

Andre said:


> Shall do. Maybe @incredible_hullk can also give his impressions in due course please.


I’m really enjoying it with kanthal plain coil at 0.85 ohm

The multitude of side airflow options means you can really choose the best from mtl to restricted dl on biggest airflow 

The long driptip ideal with no liquid ending up in the mouth like other mtl tanks with short drip tips

The push down and fill method on the fill port is effortless and no leaks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cornelius (23/8/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> I’m really enjoying it with kanthal plain coil at 0.85 ohm
> 
> The multitude of side airflow options means you can really choose the best from mtl to restricted dl on biggest airflow
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly for the feedback, sounds like a "needed" item for me. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (23/8/18)

Throat Punch said:


> Incredible setup! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shall be building the Reload with the Smileys' today, I reckon it should be even better.
Thank you again, you are a top notch vendor, always prompt and going the extra mile, your service is impeccable (especially in this day and age where there are actually vape shops who think they can afford to block, blacklist and bounce back a customer's e-mails?).
Seven Stars from me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (23/8/18)

Andre said:


> This forum and, in this case, @incredible_hullk specifically, creates a lot of FOMO. Thank you Vape King (@Stroodlepuff) for the Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA and the vape accessories. Think I need to take a forum break.


You and me both re the Forum break

But I do like that VapeFly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (23/8/18)

Some diy bases and bottles.


It pays to buy in bulk.

Thanks @Geoff, great affordable and reliable service from Clyrolinx as usual.

Pity I can only open it tonight, parcels at home and i’m at work.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (23/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Some diy bases and bottles.
> View attachment 142900
> 
> It pays to buy in bulk.
> ...


I smell a "stomach bug" or "Family Emergency" brewing up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (23/8/18)

Dietz said:


> I smell a "stomach bug" or "Family Emergency" brewing up


Ssssshhhhhht! Youre giving away my game! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Willielieb (23/8/18)

wow this thread hit 1000 pages

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

@Raindance is the first person to post on the 1000 page and the last person to open his vapemail today...unless @Dietz super interdimentional visions come true

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (23/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Some diy bases and bottles.
> View attachment 142900
> 
> It pays to buy in bulk.
> ...





This should keep me going a while. Even got some complimentary concentrates.

Can’t wait to use the mixing bars.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 142944
> 
> This should keep me going a while. Even got some complimentary concentrates.
> 
> ...



happy vapemail

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gimli (24/8/18)

Yay... 1st Vapemail, Thanks @ErnstZA

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

@Gimli is that refill bottles or am I wrong?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gimli (24/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Gimli is that refill bottles or am I wrong?


Yip, for my squonk mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/18)

*Info for all the importers...*
The South African Revenue Service (SARS) recently started enforcing clauses in the Customs and Excise Act relating to personal imports.

Speaking to *TimesLive*, SARS confirmed that citizens who bring goods into the country more than three times a year will need to apply for an importer’s code.

The regulations have existed since 2013, but have reportedly only started being enforced since April 2018.

The restriction requires applying for an importer’s code, which can require a large amount of paperwork and can take a fair amount of time to process.

There is a way to circumvent this import limitation, however, if you want to buy international goods – and that is to use an import service on a local ecommerce store.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Friep (26/8/18)

Epic vape mail today for the diy comp still amazed that I made it thank you to all the sponsors @h2vape, vapeclub and lungasm for the awesome prizes.




Then some batteries can survive the apocalypse now:


An yesterday's spoils enough wire to keep me going for a month or two thanks for the tag @Adephi if it weren't for you I eouwo have missed out:


@BumbleBee thanks for the ol16 awesome seeing you again an that eden juice is epic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15


----------



## Adephi (26/8/18)

Friep said:


> Epic vape mail today for the diy comp still amazed that I made it thank you to all the sponsors @h2vape, vapeclub and lungasm for the awesome prizes.
> View attachment 143264
> View attachment 143265
> View attachment 143266
> ...



Did I miss the ol16? No, lets have vapecon tomorrow again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)

Friep said:


> Epic vape mail today for the diy comp still amazed that I made it thank you to all the sponsors @h2vape, vapeclub and lungasm for the awesome prizes.
> View attachment 143264
> View attachment 143265
> View attachment 143266
> ...


Well done ! congrats .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/18)

This thread is awfully quiet considering there was just a VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (27/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This thread is awfully quiet considering there was just a VapeCon


We are all out buying peanuts and raising as get better prezzies for our bank managers. Then we have to get over the shock of seeing our bank balances, sit and admire our purchases, and only then can we post. So this time we are leaving the tension rise on the site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (27/8/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This thread is awfully quiet considering there was just a VapeCon


I'll start then. 
What I got first thing on Saturday, Jade plug and some of my favourite juices.
I've been spoilt and had these juices before vapecon so I really needed to get more!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/8/18)

VapeCon was AWESOME!

Just a quick question... Why does my bank card smell like burnt plastic?






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/8/18)

Also saw a different side to my wife... when she heard @Rob Fisher mention free s#it, she promptly discarded me and rushed to the stage... 

This was her freebie haul (minus the 2 caps and one prohibition shirt)






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/8/18)

Special mention goes to @BumbleBee for gifting me The Vape Guy cap. I shall treasure it and wear it wherever I go

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Special mention goes to @BumbleBee for gifting me The Vape Guy cap. I shall treasure it and wear it wherever I go


You're very welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (27/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Special mention goes to @BumbleBee for gifting me The Vape Guy cap. I shall treasure it and wear it wherever I go



Damn can't believe I didn;t get a cap , suppose you have to buy something  .....

JK @BumbleBee  was great meeting and chatting with you , hope the feet has recovered .....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

Daniel said:


> Damn can't believe I didn;t get a cap , suppose you have to buy something  .....
> 
> JK @BumbleBee  was great meeting and chatting with you , hope the feet has recovered .....


Ai man, we were chatting so lekker that I totally forgot to give you one, I still have some left though 

Was great meeting up

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/8/18)

Daniel said:


> Damn can't believe I didn;t get a cap , suppose you have to buy something  .....
> 
> JK @BumbleBee  was great meeting and chatting with you , hope the feet has recovered .....


@BumbleBee felt sorry for my balding head (or he couldn't stand looking at it any longer)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (27/8/18)

Great meeting you @BumbleBee. Been kicking my own behind for not buying a second Coppervape BF. Awesome mod so far. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (27/8/18)

I also met @BumbleBee and @Rincewind !!

I haven't washed my hand yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

Cornelius said:


> Great meeting you @BumbleBee. Been kicking my own behind for not buying a second Coppervape BF. Awesome mod so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


You too @Cornelius!  ... nice little mods those hey, you see why they're my favourites?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

vicTor said:


> I also met @BumbleBee and @Rincewind !!
> 
> I haven't washed my hand yet


Haha ok...ummm, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (27/8/18)

Daniel said:


> Damn can't believe I didn;t get a cap , suppose you have to buy something  .....
> 
> JK @BumbleBee  was great meeting and chatting with you , hope the feet has recovered .....





baksteen8168 said:


> @BumbleBee felt sorry for my balding head (or he couldn't stand looking at it any longer)



Also got a cap. Must be the bald thing. Sorry @Daniel. But we need it more.

My boy wanted to wear it to school today. But I don't think nursery school kids is the correct target market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger (27/8/18)

A special thanks to @BumbleBee for my cap, think it was to hide my weirdo, i mean hairdo. It allready has its special place on my hat rack. Going to be epic to walk into some vape shops with that on my head. Thanks again for that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (27/8/18)

Bank Holiday here in the UK, it guarantees 2 things:

Rain
No Vape Mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (27/8/18)

Timwis said:


> Bank Holiday here in the UK, it guarantees 2 things:
> 
> Rain
> No Vape Mail



We need to start a fund to get @Timwis out to Vapecon next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby!
New Saveur Vape Juice from the USA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/18)

Vape Mail Baby! The long-awaited delivery from Russia! My Chronos DNA75C squonker finally arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/18)

Some more Vape Mail that arrived while I was at VapeCon... Finally, I have a NarCa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (27/8/18)

Vape Mail, baby!!! Eat your heart out!

My Stagevape Venus RDA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (28/8/18)

Restock and some new concentrates to make some new and some old recipes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/18)

Surprise Vape Mail from @hugo Testa! Hugo you rock! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## KapteinSM (28/8/18)

Awesome @Rob Fisher just picked up my first batch of TFC, cant wait to go try it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## caltone (28/8/18)

this is nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail from @hugo Testa! Hugo you rock! Thank you!
> View attachment 143690


Tried to get some at VapeCon. Everyone told me they sold out on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (28/8/18)

Saved the best for last received this from @Rude Rudi epic having a chat with you and well done on the juice line and good luck with the venture always great wen someone goes professional. Delicious juice btw.


Second gift from the legend himself @BATMAN:
Thank you for the gift man really appreciate it and it's a tasty juice.

Last gift from @Steyn777 thank you for the flavours cant wait to start playing with fa 7 leaves and fa cuban supreme awesome meeting you and hope we can do the same soon guys.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## hugo Testa (28/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Tried to get some at VapeCon. Everyone told me they sold out on Saturday.



Hi there. The following guys should have stock, not sure who is the closest to you but below list. 
Crafted coils,Capital Vapes, J&J’s emporium, Vapeique, Vapers corner, Vape Express, Sir Vape, Voodoo Vapour, Vape Monarch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hugo Testa (28/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail from @hugo Testa! Hugo you rock! Thank you!
> View attachment 143690



It’s a pleasure Rob, Hope you enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

I liked this juice so much that I had to buy another! Thanks for extending the Vape Cartel VapeCon specials @kierand






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

hugo Testa said:


> Hi there. The following guys should have stock, not sure who is the closest to you but below list.
> Crafted coils,Capital Vapes, J&J’s emporium, Vapeique, Vapers corner, Vape Express, Sir Vape, Voodoo Vapour, Vape Monarch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, will definitely check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

@hugo Testa - Found some at Vapetique, and as an added bonus they are within driving distance from me. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Tried to get some at VapeCon. Everyone told me they sold out on Saturday.



Yip at the special VapeCon price it sold out real fast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/18)

I love world first Vape Mail! DHL arrived from @Vaporesso this morning and surprise surprise they had sent me a pre-retail version! They are still finalising the firmware for the Luxe but the part that excites me most is the SKRR which holds 8ml of juice! Boom! Will review shortly!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love world first Vape Mail! DHL arrived from @Vaporesso this morning and surprise surprise they had sent me a pre-retail version! They are still finalising the firmware for the Luxe but the part that excites me most is the SKRR which holds 8ml of juice! Boom! Will review shortly!
> View attachment 143721
> View attachment 143722


Good looking MOD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/18)

Some late afternoon Vape Mail
This little guy has alot of flavour for a single coil Rda : Asmodus C4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (28/8/18)

Two more Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTAs from Vapeking. Superfast processing and delivery. Thank you @Stroodlepuff & Co.

After about a week of use, I am still much impressed with this little atomizer. No oversquonking problems, very smooth airflow, no gurgling or spitting, no wicking secrets, easy single coiling, small enough, extra 2ml capacity for my squonker, far less squonking and no guessing when to squonk, solid construction, comfortable drip tip, great flavour - a must for all MTL squonkers. Comes in various colours.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/8/18)

Andre said:


> Two more Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTAs from Vapeking. Superfast processing and delivery. Thank you @Stroodlepuff & Co.
> 
> After about a week of use, I am still much impressed with this little atomizer. No oversquonking problems, very smooth airflow, no gurgling or spitting, no wicking secrets, easy single coiling, small enough, extra 2ml capacity for my squonker, far less squonking and no guessing when to squonk, solid construction, comfortable drip tip, great flavour - a must for all MTL squonkers. Comes in various colours.
> 
> View attachment 143763


Well there goes the budget again.  Thanks for the feedback @Andre , guess I’m going to have to save up for this. Looks like it’s really worth it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/18)

Andre said:


> Two more Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTAs from Vapeking. Superfast processing and delivery. Thank you @Stroodlepuff & Co.
> 
> After about a week of use, I am still much impressed with this little atomizer. No oversquonking problems, very smooth airflow, no gurgling or spitting, no wicking secrets, easy single coiling, small enough, extra 2ml capacity for my squonker, far less squonking and no guessing when to squonk, solid construction, comfortable drip tip, great flavour - a must for all MTL squonkers. Comes in various colours.
> 
> View attachment 143763



Thanks @Andre - this looks like something i need in my squonk life

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid (29/8/18)

@Andre how does it fair to the Berserker bf RDA bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/8/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Andre how does it fair to the Berserker bf RDA bud?


@Ruwaid, I really tried the Beserker bf RDA, but did not like it at all. Benched it. For me the Galaxies bf RDTA is far superior, in looks as well as performance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/18)

Andre said:


> @Ruwaid, I really tried the Beserker bf RDA, but did not like it at all. Benched it. For me the Galaxies RDTA is far superior, in looks as well as performance.


And now I want one.My "I want one"list just keeps on getting longer and longer

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## JurgensSt (29/8/18)

OOooooooooooooooooooooh
What a beautiful morning

@BumbleBee and @Frostbite- Thank for the cap with my order

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Frostbite (29/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> OOooooooooooooooooooooh
> What a beautiful morning
> 
> @BumbleBee and @Frostbite- Thank for the cap with my order
> ...



Enjoy brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/8/18)

The Generocity and kindness from vendors never cease to amaze me. I placed the smallest of orders with @BumbleBee and he generously sent me a cap as well. Thank you kind Sir. You have made a customer for life.






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Brommer (29/8/18)

3 parcels...
Vape Cartel
ELP Special Reserve & General Custer’d
Fused Claptons
Kendo Gold cotton

Vaping Brewery
Pulse 80W
Fused Claptons 28x2 + 40

The Vape Den
2x 30Q 18650’s
Sanctuary Haven juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/8/18)

And then I open my second parcel and find not only an Awesome cap for my balding pip, but a free juice as well. @Frostbite - Thank you so much! You too will be seeing plenty of my hard earned randelas coming your way.






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/8/18)

Finally I can see for myself why everyone is raving about this so much. Thanks @hugo Testa for pointing me to the shops that sell this. Got it from Vapetique






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/8/18)

Damn. Now i want to place an order just to get one of those caps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (29/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Finally I can see for myself why everyone is raving about this so much. Thanks @hugo Testa for pointing me to the shops that sell this. Got it from Vapetique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting mine on Friday...Damn you POSTNET!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (29/8/18)

Brommer said:


> View attachment 143811
> 3 parcels...
> Vape Cartel
> ELP Special Reserve & General Custer’d
> ...


 
How is the General Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> How is the General Custard


Generally like Custard... 

Seriously though, I haven't tasted the relaunched ELP. But the old version of General Custard was quite good.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (29/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Generally like Custard...
> 
> Seriously though, I haven't tasted the relaunched ELP. But the old version of General Custard was quite good.


Thanks @baksteen8168.
Am really enjoying the Special Reserve ATM and I think it would be a good vape judging by the other flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Damn. Now i want to place an order just to get one of those caps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brommer (29/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Thanks @baksteen8168.
> Am really enjoying the Special Reserve ATM and I think it would be a good vape judging by the other flavour.


Yup, smashing the Special Reserve now, spot on! Don’t know about the Custurd yet. Will give feedback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (29/8/18)

Thanx @BumbleBee - some extra juice (and I cannot wait to try that Eden!), and TWO caps, much happiness!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Daniel (29/8/18)

Caramia said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee - some extra juice (and I cannot wait to try that Eden!), and TWO caps, much happiness!
> View attachment 143851


I need to get in on this cap action.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Caramia (29/8/18)

Daniel said:


> I need to get in on this cap action.....


One is Hubby's for his BDay

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/8/18)

Daniel said:


> I need to get in on this cap action.....


I agree 

Might need a new mod to go with it though...

And another RDA...

And some more cotton...

And some other stuff I’m sure...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/8/18)

Vapecon goodies still rolling in

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

This bloody forum and the FOMO it creates... 

Missed the Wasp Nano on my first order so I placed a second one. At the special price it really is a no brainer!
Thanks @Frostbite







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> This bloody forum and the FOMO it creates...
> 
> Missed the Wasp Nano on my first order so I placed a second one. At the special price it really is a no brainer!
> Thanks @Frostbite
> ...



Stop posting stuff on my wishlist

I'M NOT BUYING ONE  
I'M NOT BUYING ONE 
I'M NOT BUYING ONE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Stop posting stuff on my wishlist
> 
> I'M NOT BUYING ONE
> I'M NOT BUYING ONE
> I'M NOT BUYING ONE


But its only R199...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

@JurgensSt - and such a nice, deep, juice well...






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (30/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> @JurgensSt - and such a nice, deep, juice well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And such epic flavour...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/18)

Mr Vape Guy at it again.

Thanks @Bumblebee





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> And such epic flavour...


I'm out if mods.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Mr Vape Guy at it again.
> 
> Thanks @Bumblebee
> 
> ...


That is such a nice colour, enjoy @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Mr Vape Guy at it again.
> 
> Thanks @Bumblebee
> 
> ...


Nice Color.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Mr Vape Guy at it again.
> 
> Thanks @Bumblebee
> 
> ...


I’ll be keen to hear how it compares the the rx200. That thing was a never say die beast.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/18)

From the guys at The Vape industry. 





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/18)

BumbleBee said:


> That is such a nice colour, enjoy @JurgensSt


Still want a white one - one day 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> @JurgensSt - and such a nice, deep, juice well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sold!! Definitely getting myself one

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/8/18)

Chanelr said:


> Sold!! Definitely getting myself one


From where???? lol
also looking at getting one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (30/8/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> From where???? lol
> also looking at getting one


 The special is at Atomix Vapes in Kempton Park.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/8/18)

Chanelr said:


> The special is at Atomix Vapes in Kempton Park.


No Black in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/8/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> No Black in stock


Im sure there is another colour that would look just as awesome on your mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (30/8/18)

Since it is a squonk, and I missed VapeCon, the FOMO (with thanks to The Vape Industry) got too real, pairing up nicely with the Dot:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Caramia (30/8/18)

And @BumbleBee - you are my hero yet again, another vape mail today, thank you tons for your trouble and for being the most amazing, caring vendor out!
Also for Hubby’s BDay (and maybe I shall get my Dvarw back now), and the Drop Kit for the Skyclone, just because:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/8/18)

Caramia said:


> Since it is a squonk, and I missed VapeCon, the FOMO (with thanks to The Vape Industry) got too real, pairing up nicely with the Dot:
> View attachment 143940


Wow that looks hot @Caramia

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (30/8/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Wow that looks hot @Caramia


Thanx @incredible_hullk - I quite like it, nice battery capacity, and a lot more substantial than the Freehand, plus I would not mind taking this one bundu bashing. And it hits just right

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deckie (30/8/18)

Caramia said:


> Since it is a squonk, and I missed VapeCon, the FOMO (with thanks to The Vape Industry) got too real, pairing up nicely with the Dot:
> View attachment 143940


Beautiful , congrats @Caramia

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (30/8/18)

Caramia said:


> Since it is a squonk, and I missed VapeCon, the FOMO (with thanks to The Vape Industry) got too real, pairing up nicely with the Dot:
> View attachment 143940



Double FOMO now dêmmit.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/8/18)

Post VapeCon Bumpedy Bump Vape Mail
(ps this is from VapeCon)




Thank you my brother @mc_zamo


...aaaaaand some crafted coils




Zaaaaaaamo you champ

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/18)

EARLY morning Vapemail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (31/8/18)

Thank you @KieranD. Love the Vape Cartel packaging. Items bubble wrapped without any sticky tape - what a pleasure to unpack. Hate those bubble wrap packages with miles of sticky tape - such a pain to get to the goodies. Yes, I am speaking to you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy and some other vendors!

First commercial juice (besides Matador) in a long time. Because @GSM500 highly recommends, @Friep drew my attention to this type of pie and @SEAN P took 17 months to create the juice. Slowly stocking up on 20700 batteries.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/8/18)

Last Vape Mail for this month.

For the guys at Atomix Vapes.

@Frostbite and co

A pleasure doing business with your company. 

Thank you very much for the gifts in my order, appreciate it very much.






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (31/8/18)

@Rude Rudi
Thank you once again for the awesome competition.
And all the behind the scene team that made my day today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (31/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Rude Rudi
> Thank you once again for the awesome competition.
> And all the behind the scene team that made my day today.


I went straight for the Creme brulée,and its Awesome!!!
Three competition juices.
Creme Brulee,Icee Lychee and Morning Glory
A T-shirt,vape fuel button and a bumper sticker.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Anvil (31/8/18)

Started receiving vapemail every day since wednesday so it's been a fun week.



Off to a cracker start with some goodies from VapeKing, but one thing missing in the pic is a Daedalus coiler that unfortunately arrived with a rusted chuck, even though it was still sealed (so not VK's fault at all). However a short message later to the absolute star @Stroodlepuff and it's being taken care of. Excellent service from VK as always!



Next to arrive was a small one from the man of hats @BumbleBee . Thanks for curing my FOMO, it's a damn fine cap and most appreciated!



And lastly I finally managed to snag a pair of vape sheers from @Throat Punch along with some wires to make some new and exciting coils.

All in all a pretty good week for me and a bad week for my wallet.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/18)

Vape Mail from China!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (31/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from China!
> View attachment 144031


How long did the slowboat take if you don;t mind me asking uncle ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/18)

Three months or longer. Can’t even remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/18)

Anvil said:


> Started receiving vapemail every day since wednesday so it's been a fun week.
> 
> View attachment 144027
> 
> ...


Awesome! Enjoy it @Anvil

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (31/8/18)

WOOT! Some FOMO mail (thc @Andre ) ..... my new MTL squonking setup... little banger combo IMO

BIG shout out to Vape King @Stroodlepuff , placed order this morning in my hands same day .... goue sterretjie vir julle hoor!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Random264 (31/8/18)

On sale @Sir Vape for 370. Thanks for the prompt delivery, always a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ll be keen to hear how it compares the the rx200. That thing was a never say die beast.


How’s the rx treating you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> How’s the rx treating you?


I just saw now that it’s the dual. 

I was eyeballing the triple but your thoughts on the dual would be cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (2/9/18)

And again, you did it @Andre , I just couldn't resist . Got myself the Vapefly RDTA, and wow. All I can say is your thoughts are spot on .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/9/18)

Some Nasty juice nic salts





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/18)

Early morning Vape mail
Nothing like some Machete in the morning thank you @BumbleBee and I got my Cap jippppeeee

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## veecee (3/9/18)

Petrus said:


> And again, you did it @Andre , I just couldn't resist . Got myself the Vapefly RDTA, and wow. All I can say is your thoughts are spot on .
> View attachment 144173
> View attachment 144173
> View attachment 144174


I also have one. Loving it right now, squonking into an rdta is genius!

What coil are you using? Mine is a superfine Clapton at 1.1 ohms. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (3/9/18)

Daniel said:


> WOOT! Some FOMO mail (thc @Andre ) ..... my new MTL squonking setup... little banger combo IMO
> 
> BIG shout out to Vape King @Stroodlepuff , placed order this morning in my hands same day .... goue sterretjie vir julle hoor!
> 
> ...


Snap. You have great taste! 





Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (3/9/18)

veecee said:


> I also have one. Loving it right now, squonking into an rdta is genius!
> 
> What coil are you using? Mine is a superfine Clapton at 1.1 ohms.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Yup Superfine Ni80 Clappies @ just 0ver 1.0ohms , inner airflow screws just a tad open (about two turns from closed) and on the biggest dual airflow option , almost the perfect loose MTL draw for me not quite RLH but pretty close and flavor oh man on point .... contemplating another one of these ....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (3/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Yup Superfine Ni80 Clappies @ just 0ver 1.0ohms , inner airflow screws just a tad open (about two turns from closed) and on the biggest dual airflow option , almost the perfect loose MTL draw for me not quite RLH but pretty close and flavor oh man on point .... contemplating another one of these ....
> View attachment 144259


I have mine setup the same only difference is I run both sides airflow at the smallest hole, or the middle one. Tight mtl draw. I seem to get better flavour that way! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (3/9/18)

veecee said:


> I also have one. Loving it right now, squonking into an rdta is genius!
> 
> What coil are you using? Mine is a superfine Clapton at 1.1 ohms.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


@veecee I am running a nano alien 2.5mm ID. 0.30ohm. I really enjoy the atty, I am running it with the two biggest air intakes open, kinda like a restrictive lung hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/9/18)

My NarMods collection grew today. Big thank you to @Rob Fisher!

Fresh out the ultrasonic....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique (4/9/18)

And so I enter the Dvarw realm

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (4/9/18)

Rafique said:


> And so I enter the Dvarw realm
> 
> View attachment 144392



congrats !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (4/9/18)

Rafique said:


> And so I enter the Dvarw realm
> 
> View attachment 144392


Congrats man.. 
Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (4/9/18)

Mr Good Vape Moon Sugar Concentrate and Nuc Salts just arrived...
Thanks @blckflavour

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/9/18)

Always good to get to South Africa 

Some airport pickup vape mail from Uzzi: Limelight spares, my Flave 22 Ti, replay coils from Moey, Hasan's new drip tips, some Desche bags, and my favourite juice which I last had in May - Crème 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## Daniel (4/9/18)

WOOT! Super loud shoutout to my man @BumbleBee , jy's 'n legend my bru! Watch out for my review on Eden together with some other reviews ...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion (4/9/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Always good to get to South Africa
> 
> Some airport pickup vape mail from Uzzi: Limelight spares, my Flave 22 Ti, replay coils from Moey, Hasan's new drip tips, some Desche bags, and my favourite juice which I last had in May - Crème
> 
> ...



Glad your home safe and sound oupa, was awesome seeing you this morning


UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (4/9/18)

Hi @Daniel - That Kiwichi is frikken Awesome - I’ve been through 3 bottles already via the Zeus Single Coil - The Flavour never mutes @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/9/18)

Second batch - I have no idea when I will be able to build these 






And the biggie 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 19


----------



## Caramia (4/9/18)

Thank you @Christos, a nice surprise (with a kick), and super speedy delivery

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr (4/9/18)

@Rob Fisher arranged a full set from Elysian Labs for my brand new reviewing channel, coming soon...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 9


----------



## Daniel (4/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> @Rob Fisher arranged a full set from Elysian Labs for my brand new reviewing channel, coming soon...
> 
> View attachment 144504


Lekker man! Great to see more reviewers popping up. Make sure to start a thread in the reviewers section with your content links

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (4/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Lekker man! Great to see more reviewers popping up. Make sure to start a thread in the reviewers section with your content links


Not many ladies in the game.
Thanks for the tip, will do

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/9/18)

And some more
























Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst (4/9/18)

Super stoked about this mail. 




Flave 22 ti and full lungasm juice range from @eviltoy 

This was a masive surprise to me as it was a chance i took on it and super glad it concluded to me owning a flave ti and getting free juice. 

Mohamed i will surely recomend your gear to any person on the forum as it is super clean and well looked after.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/9/18)

My first DNA mod !! Can't wait to try it. Thanks @Amir





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 17


----------



## Anvil (5/9/18)

My Daedalus Pro arrived yesterday (once again a massive thanks to @Stroodlepuff for helping me out) and I was too excited to go try it out to upload anything. What I will say is that despite what youtube shows you it's not just put wire, push button, receive coil. It does take some practice to get the setup just right, in my case I was having issues in my practice run with the 34g un-spooling unevenly and creating headaches, but once you fine tune it it's like you've turned on coil-making cheat codes to put everything on easy mode.




And my first ever home-made wire and coil. 2x26g with 34g fused clapton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/9/18)

Anvil said:


> My Daedalus Pro arrived yesterday (once again a massive thanks to @Stroodlepuff for helping me out) and I was too excited to go try it out to upload anything. What I will say is that despite what youtube shows you it's not just put wire, push button, receive coil. It does take some practice to get the setup just right, in my case I was having issues in my practice run with the 34g un-spooling unevenly and creating headaches, but once you fine tune it it's like you've turned on coil-making cheat codes to put everything on easy mode.
> 
> View attachment 144539
> 
> ...



like a boss !!

very nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/9/18)

Looking good @Anvil well done on the first coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My first DNA mod !! Can't wait to try it. Thanks @Amir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pleasure man... Missing her already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (5/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My first DNA mod !! Can't wait to try it. Thanks @Amir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

enjoy

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My first DNA mod !! Can't wait to try it. Thanks @Amir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooohhhh!!! I call dibs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/9/18)

Had a kak day so far at work. But then the courier guy showed up to make things better. Thank you @Jono90 !






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Andre (5/9/18)

HRH needed another Pulse 80W, acquired from Juicy Joes in their trademark packaging. Thank you @ShaneW.
Of course I had to pay yet another visit to Vape King for more Galaxies MTL RDTAs. Thank you @Stroodlepuff.
We have now officially moved from VT Inboxes with OL16s to Pulse 80Ws with Galaxies MTL RDTAs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (5/9/18)

Wow this is the quickest vapemail I have ever received. Thank you @BaD Mountain evry evry I toughth now I have everything then something pops out of anoter hole thank you for the surprises. Finger tasted all of the juice rewicking is in order to taste these. The packadgeing is awesome will keep the boxes and bottles as keepsakes. Thank you once again for the super amazing prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (5/9/18)

Friep said:


> Wow this is the quickest vapemail I have ever received. Thank you @BaD Mountain evry evry I toughth now I have everything then something pops out of anoter hole thank you for the surprises. Finger tasted all of the juice rewicking is in order to taste these. The packadgeing is awesome will keep the boxes and bottles as keepsakes. Thank you once again for the super amazing prize
> View attachment 144580
> 
> View attachment 144579
> ...




@Friep Our pleasure  

Happy vaping you Rebel!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/9/18)

Friep said:


> Wow this is the quickest vapemail I have ever received. Thank you @BaD Mountain evry evry I toughth now I have everything then something pops out of anoter hole thank you for the surprises. Finger tasted all of the juice rewicking is in order to taste these. The packadgeing is awesome will keep the boxes and bottles as keepsakes. Thank you once again for the super amazing prize
> View attachment 144580
> 
> View attachment 144579
> ...


Neat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (5/9/18)

Some new stuff from Vaporesso to Review...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/9/18)

My one unicorn found, a blue SXK Billet Box.




Packaging to keep it safe was exceptional, it arrived in perfect condition. Thank you @Jos ,going to enjoy this one even more.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My one unicorn found, a blue SXK Billet Box.
> 
> View attachment 144657
> 
> ...



Enjoy it my friend.
PS- YOU beat me to it by 2 mins! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/9/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Enjoy it my friend.
> PS- YOU beat me to it by 2 mins!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@GerritVisagie , I’ve been practicing against @Cornelius for some time now, so my finger speed has been increasing!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @GerritVisagie , I’ve been practicing against @Cornelius for some time now, so my finger speed has been increasing!



 
Ja ne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/9/18)

Thanks to the team from @A4SVapes






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (6/9/18)

Vape king and Vape republic welcome home package. Thanks guys 

@Stroodlepuff
@Jengz & Akeel khan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz (6/9/18)

Amir said:


> Vape king and Vape republic welcome home package. Thanks guys
> 
> @Stroodlepuff
> @Jengz & Akeel khan
> ...


Pleasure bud, I need ur views on that simple ex kit, so tempted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/9/18)

Jengz said:


> Pleasure bud, I need ur views on that simple ex kit, so tempted



It’s cute and it works. Same size as the Gusto but a whole lot more versatile. Loving it so far. Voltage mode only, 650mah built in battery, squonkable and paired with the galaxies an extra 2ml. It’s lightweight and effective 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (6/9/18)

Finally. I am part of the fam now. Thanks to oupa @RenaldoReeder. Wow what an epic vape mail day for me. This thing is something out of this world. Amazeballs











Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## NOOB (6/9/18)

Received two orders today that was the highlight of my week thus far. Thanks for amazing service from @Richio BLCK Flavour and The Vape Industry! Happiness for days. 








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My one unicorn found, a blue SXK Billet Box.
> 
> View attachment 144657
> 
> ...


Dibs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (7/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks to the team from @A4SVapes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me next time you order, also want to get some more. That Fire and Ice!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (7/9/18)

Cornelius said:


> Please tell me next time you order, also want to get some more. That Fire and Ice!!!



Will do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Finally. I am part of the fam now. Thanks to oupa @RenaldoReeder. Wow what an epic vape mail day for me. This thing is something out of this world. Amazeballs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy buddy
Awesome mod that. so glad to c she is being shared around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (7/9/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches (7/9/18)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 144723


are you skipping town?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (7/9/18)

Can hardly see the desk behind all that kit!  Congrats dude, enjoy your new toys! 


Drikusw said:


> View attachment 144723



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (7/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> are you skipping town?


Taking a long road trip to the Kalahari. Must be prepared.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Received my batch of goods from @Richio this morning purchased with the voucher I won.
Hopefully I can find some time to mix this weekend.
Thanks @Richio, will see you at the launch

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (7/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @GerritVisagie , I’ve been practicing against @Cornelius for some time now, so my finger speed has been increasing!


I missed this one...... But I already have a blue one. Great price so epic buy. Congrats

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (7/9/18)

Power, cotton and some juice






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My one unicorn found, a blue SXK Billet Box.
> 
> View attachment 144657
> 
> ...


That blue is so awesome. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/9/18)

SVA Punto 75c World Edition !!

Sunday DHL Mail Rocks !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (9/9/18)

Pick up swap vape mail whoop whoop









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/9/18)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo

Couldn't pass up Vapeking's battery special. Had to get me some wraps too because I don't want to sit with FOMO... 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/18)

OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 29


----------



## Cornelius (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024


Bliks3m!!!! That is stunning

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/9/18)

Wow that is amazing @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024


That does look Awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024


Wow that is absolutely gorgeous

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (10/9/18)

Woot! Finally a Mirage....thx @RayDeny

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/9/18)

Who needs a pod if you can get a squonker in this size






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/9/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Who needs a pod if you can get a squonker in this size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What squonker it is ? Would like to buy one 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What squonker it is ? Would like to buy one
> 
> Sent from aPhone



It’s the new Monark Resurgence - have a look at their FB page if you want to pick one up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Woot! Finally a Mirage....thx @RayDeny
> View attachment 145025



Awesome, happy it made its way too you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Woot! Finally a Mirage....thx @RayDeny
> View attachment 145025



nice color choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/9/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> It’s the new Monark Resurgence - have a look at their FB page if you want to pick one up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aah, too pricey 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Siam Mods Drip Tips from the UK!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Siam Mods Drip Tips from the UK!
> View attachment 145032



P.s. one more chicken dinner for a hatrick and a compulsory pic of a chicken dinner tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024



damn ! that's hot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024



BRILLIANT
@Rob Fisher
@hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Adephi (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024



?dips

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (10/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024



That engraving goes over a seam and matches perfect.
Not many oke's can pull this off and not many oke's can even engrave over a butt seam.
Outstanding RTA @Rob Fisher.
Outstanding Craftmanship @hands.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/9/18)

It is an honour and a pleasure to reintroduce this beutifull mod.
Figured maple mod gifted to me from @Andre ,and with special thanks to @Genosmate who crafted it and @Rob Fisher that found this beautiful wood in the first place.
I want to say alot more but, this gesture leaves me speachless.
Its just as beutifull in person

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Dietz (11/9/18)

Resistance said:


> It is an honour and a pleasure to reintroduce this beutifull mod.
> Figured maple mod gifted to me from @Andre,and with special thanks to @Genosmate who crafted it and @Rob Fisher that found this beautiful wood in the first place.
> I want to say alot more but, this gesture leaves me speachless.
> Its just as beutifull in person


@Raindance and I was just talking about this exact same Mod last weekend! Its definitely a beut bud Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (11/9/18)

HUGE shoutout to @Rude Rudi & VapeFuel for the awesome prize ... the t-shirt might still be too small LOL (seems I need to lose a bit more ) 

All I can say Morning Glory will be my morning vape with my first cuppa for a while .... really well done ...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905 (12/9/18)

After a moerse fight my package finally arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## Daniel (12/9/18)

Jp1905 said:


> After a moerse fight my package finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY that's my old Gloom LOL , what was the moerse fight about if I may ask ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/9/18)

Jp1905 said:


> After a moerse fight my package finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

I'm guessing we should see the other guy?

(btw, what fight? I missed that thread...  )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905 (12/9/18)

Daniel said:


> HEY that's my old Gloom LOL , what was the moerse fight about if I may ask ?



Lol no I had a bit of a tiffy with courier guy,I paid for overnight as normal but only received the package 2 days later,their first excuse was it came from an outlaying area,but the parcel I sent to Vape Junction with Aramex on the same day arrived the next morning,they then changed their excuse to the driver that was running late and parcel could not be loaded for the flight,meanwhile a gent from TCG had phoned me explaining a error on the address which I know is not their fault,clearly they were standing sniffing farts and looking for excuses instead of looking in to what is really the issue and providing the customer with valid feedback.

No issues with the transaction whatsoever,but TCG isnt in my best books.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/18)

Early Vapemail baby
My "want list" just got a little shorter. Thank you for the great service @Stroodlepuff and my new Vapefly Galaxies Mtl Squonk RDTA.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (12/9/18)

A huge shoutout to @Derek Van Zyl for the juice!

And @Sash well done!Nailed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## Andre (12/9/18)

With all the new Galaxies MTL RDTA's my cotton use has skyrocketed. And only TFC will do. Two silicone bottles to try on squonkers. And free juice. Stunning labels! Thank you @Zeki Hilmi.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Brommer (13/9/18)

This just happened...
Thanks @eCigStore!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 14


----------



## JurgensSt (13/9/18)

Thanks you Mr @BumbleBee






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/9/18)

New Arklite Squonker from VapinArchitect Mods in the USA!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (13/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks you Mr @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Stormtrooper one! Perfect for you @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/18)

Back from the berg and some Vape Mail Baby! 

Orion Pod from Lost Vape with the DNA Go chipset! Boom!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Back from the berg and some Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Orion Pod from Lost Vape with the DNA Go chipset! Boom!
> View attachment 145327
> View attachment 145328


I would like to call first dibs on this awesome device if it ever hits the classies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (13/9/18)

This week I have received some epic vape mail from @Moey_Ismail. Thank you so much for this some of the best vapemail I have ever received. 
This was a gift from @Moey_Ismail. I am still struggling to nail the perfect alien and this gift was most welcomed and just shows what a true master coil builder is capable of. best vape I have had in a long time some more pics will follow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (13/9/18)

Vape Mail
I Won a Goliath Beetles Kit from Hava Vape


And a cool Shirt


In Rainbow


View attachment 145391

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## daniel craig (13/9/18)

Vapessa said:


> Vape Mail
> I Won a Goliath Beetles Kit from Hava Vape
> View attachment 145388
> 
> ...


It looks great. Love the color.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! The most special Vape Mail EVER! I sent @hands a Dvarw DL to engrave! And here it is back from Kokstad!
> View attachment 145021
> View attachment 145022
> View attachment 145023
> View attachment 145024



My word, thats an amazing engaving on the Dvarw!
Congrats @Rob Fisher 
Stunning work @hands !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/9/18)

Resistance said:


> It is an honour and a pleasure to reintroduce this beutifull mod.
> Figured maple mod gifted to me from @Andre ,and with special thanks to @Genosmate who crafted it and @Rob Fisher that found this beautiful wood in the first place.
> I want to say alot more but, this gesture leaves me speachless.
> Its just as beutifull in person



Wow @Resistance , enjoy it, looks great!
Kudos to you @Andre ! 
Such great spirit and thanks for sharing the moment with us @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/9/18)

Vapessa said:


> Vape Mail
> I Won a Goliath Beetles Kit from Hava Vape
> View attachment 145388
> 
> ...


The real question here isn't how it vapes, but rather... Can it sing? 

Congrats on winning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (14/9/18)

Vapessa said:


> Vape Mail
> I Won a Goliath Beetles Kit from Hava Vape
> View attachment 145388
> 
> ...



i’m more interested in what appears on screen...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Oh my word this Monark Resurgence is small! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## jm10 (14/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Oh my word this Monark Resurgence is small! Boom!
> View attachment 145417
> View attachment 145418



It is unbelievably small, i got a shock just from the size of the box




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/18)

The Whisper just landed in South Africa!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Daniel (14/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Whisper just landed in South Africa!
> View attachment 145428
> View attachment 145429



Is it ...whisper quiet ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Is it ...whisper quiet ?



It actually is... very quiet @Daniel! This could be the TV viewing atty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (14/9/18)

Prize mail thanks to the kind folks at Retro Vape! Thanks again for the giveaway guys!

Awesome branding.. Very Classy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/9/18)

Lost Vape Orion DNA Go

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (14/9/18)

skola said:


> Prize mail thanks to the kind folks at Retro Vape! Thanks again for the giveaway guys!
> 
> Awesome branding.. Very Classy.
> 
> View attachment 145443



Ooh, nice @skola 
Let us know about the tobacco one when you get a chance...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (14/9/18)

Wow. Afte i forgot about this i recieved it today. All the way from the states and silver contacts for the upgrade whoop whoop.












Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Smoke187 (14/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Wow. Afte i forgot about this i recieved it today. All the way from the states and silver contacts for the upgrade whoop whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome, where did you get yours from. I got the Stabwood version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (14/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Wow. Afte i forgot about this i recieved it today. All the way from the states and silver contacts for the upgrade whoop whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Roodt (14/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Oh my word this Monark Resurgence is small! Boom!
> View attachment 145417
> View attachment 145418



Calling dibs if you ever let it go uncle @Rob Fisher . Want one, but my chances of getting one will diminish greatly now that you have shown everyone that they exist...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Wow. Afte i forgot about this i recieved it today. All the way from the states and silver contacts for the upgrade whoop whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks stunning

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/9/18)

Roodt said:


> Calling dibs if you ever let it go uncle @Rob Fisher . Want one, but my chances of getting one will diminish greatly now that you have shown everyone that they exist...


They’re quite easily available at the moment asfaik. Played with one at a vendor yesterday. No lies, it’s super tiny! If I was into mechs I would have grabbed one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/9/18)

Smoke187 said:


> View attachment 145484


Thats a nice clolour show the full mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (14/9/18)

Pixstar said:


> They’re quite easily available at the moment asfaik. Played with one at a vendor yesterday. No lies, it’s super tiny! If I was into mechs I would have grabbed one.


I also played with one at my local vape shop. Before that i was looking at the pulse bf for my first mech. I absolutely fell in love with the lil monark though, and decided to get that instead. Sadly i shall have to wait for the vape fund to be replenished first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (14/9/18)

Roodt said:


> I also played with one at my local vape shop. Before that i was looking at the pulse bf for my first mech. I absolutely fell in love with the lil monark though, and decided to get that instead. Sadly i shall have to wait for the vape fund to be replenished first.


Yeah it’s not the cheapest considering it’s plastic, but it’s different and really nice to hold.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/18)

Thanks @BigGuy for my Saturday Vape Mail delivery! 180ml Bottle! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## skola (17/9/18)

Silver said:


> Ooh, nice @skola
> Let us know about the tobacco one when you get a chance...


Hey @Silver,

Will do when I get a chance to re-wick and do a proper tasting..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (17/9/18)

Something new and awesome for Review by Wismec....
the Sinuous Solo

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

@smilelykumeenit coils! Quad Core Aliens, Ni90 Aliens, Interlock Aliens & Vertebraid!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## jm10 (18/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> @smilelykumeenit coils! Quad Core Aliens, Ni90 Aliens, Interlock Aliens & Vertebraid!
> View attachment 145800



Hmmmm looking forward to feedback @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Hmmmm looking forward to feedback @Rob Fisher



@jm10 I have no doubt they will be great... have used @smilelykumeenit coils a lot. But I'm interested to try the Ni90 only coils and the fancy ones I haven't tried before.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Some juices from @KZOR! Thanks Louis!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## NOOB (19/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some juices from @KZOR! Thanks Louis!
> View attachment 145888



Nice! Enjoy @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some juices from @KZOR! Thanks Louis!
> View attachment 145888


Awesome enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hieuvape (19/9/18)

Anyone like S8

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/18)

Some store pick up of my favorite at @ShaneW 
@method1 still a winner

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (19/9/18)

@BumbleBee
I just wanted to say that your caps are totally awesome.
My Amazing Friend @Max gave me one of the caps you sent him with his Vape Mail package which I was extremely grateful for. I'm loving mine. Thank you. 


Your Pink Ejuice is absolutely delicious, one of my favourite ADV.
Also love your Machete.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## 87hunter (20/9/18)

Epic juice mail.
Thanks Juicy Joe's.
@ShaneW went out if his way to organise me a 60ml VM xxx from VM.

Their service is second to none.

Thanks @Derek Van Zyl for the loan of your sxk flave.
It's changed how I have perceived flavour.
Now to find my own one

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/9/18)

87hunter said:


> Epic juice mail.
> Thanks Juicy Joe's.
> Shane went out if his way to organise me a 60ml VM xxx from VM.
> 
> ...


lucky man 
i have one for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/9/18)

what’s in the box...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dobie (20/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> what’s in the box...



Gwyneth Paltrow's head?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (20/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> what’s in the box...


58 minutes unopened! I'm pretty sure that deserves a fine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (20/9/18)

Stosta said:


> 58 minutes unopened! I'm pretty sure that deserves a fine!



i’m dying to open it but busy fixing a server crash... “i literally can’t even”

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (20/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> what’s in the box...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> i’m dying to open it but busy fixing a server crash... “i literally can’t even”





Good luck with the Server @lesvaches .All of us are ready to see what is in the box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> what’s in the box...



It's one of those Chinese "Love you long time" Dolls...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Max (20/9/18)

Thank You Thank You @BumbleBee for your Outstanding Service - You are Awesome  and so Generous. 

The package - The Caps are truly Grand



The wrapping



Christmas in September - the DPRO Mini is Brilliant - Eden awaits

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/18)

Max said:


> Thank You Thank You @BumbleBee for your Outstanding Service - You are Awesome  and so Generous.
> 
> The package - The Caps are truly Grand
> View attachment 145946
> ...


Awesome awesome, enjoy all the new goodies @Max and @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (20/9/18)

My mail for the day,all the way from @Esheli for reviewing...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Vapessa (20/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> i’m dying to open it but busy fixing a server crash... “i literally can’t even”



Have you even.... ??
Opened the box...?? 
What's in the box.... .

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (20/9/18)

Stosta said:


> 58 minutes unopened! I'm pretty sure that deserves a fine!


He couldnt find the key

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (20/9/18)

Resistance said:


> He couldnt find the key


He's looking for the key in the server.
put the server back together and open the box. The server will auto update afterwords @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wmrigney (20/9/18)

Dobie said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow's head?


Love that movie.

First time I hear of a guy who didn't go straight for the d..... wait, never mind I don't want to get banned. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## wmrigney (20/9/18)

Resistance said:


> He's looking for the key in the server.
> put the server back together and open the box. The server will auto update afterwords @lesvaches


If it's a MS OS that's probably what caused it to crash in the first place. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl (20/9/18)

Whoop whoop some new new from mr JD Lotz. Monark and a arkon with loads of extras and a bolt v2.5








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/9/18)

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Whoop whoop some new new from mr JD Lotz. Monark and a arkon with loads of extras and a bolt v2.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i need to get to know the people you know

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/9/18)

sorry guys, rough day. hope the photo does it’s contents justice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (20/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> sorry guys, rough day. hope the photo does it’s contents justice.


Awesome lamp! 
And happy you finally got the box open.happy vapemail

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (20/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Awesome lamp!
> And happy you finally got the box open.happy vapemail



I love the lamp to, was gonna post that but thought people would think what the hell is he vaping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> My mail for the day,all the way from @Esheli for reviewing...
> 
> View attachment 145953


now that does look interesting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Special delivery from @Ash! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## anthony001 (21/9/18)

Vape mail

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/18)

Solar Storm #3 arrives in South Africa!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 14


----------



## jm10 (21/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm #3 arrives in South Africa!
> View attachment 146093
> View attachment 146094



Wow that is puuurdy Congrats @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (21/9/18)

anthony001 said:


> Vape mail
> 
> View attachment 146087
> View attachment 146088


Nice @nt.are you at least cutting down on those Kent's

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## anthony001 (21/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Nice @nt.are you at least cutting down on those Kent's


Those are the in-laws

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (21/9/18)

anthony001 said:


> Those are the in-laws


Not here to judge bro. Was joking.
Nice mod you got yourself though

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> My mail for the day,all the way from @Esheli for reviewing...
> 
> View attachment 145953


That Rum and maple's got my attention.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> sorry guys, rough day. hope the photo does it’s contents justice.


interesting contents

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (22/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> interesting contents


yes sorry i actually forgot to list the contents.

Contents:
Vanilla Custard v1 Concentrate (CAP)
Banana Nut Bread Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Sweet Guava Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Custard v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Sweetener Concentrate (TFA)
Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol (TFA)
RY4 Double Flavor Concentrate (TFA)
Chocolate Glazed Doughnut Concentrate (CAP)
Lemon Meringue Pie V1 Concentrate** (CAP)
Joy (e motions) Concentrate (FA)
Yellow Cake Concentrate (FW)
Biscuit Concentrate (INW)
Bavarian Cream Concentrate (TFA)
Lemon Meringue Pie v2 Concentrate (CAP) 
Digital Scale
Magnetic Stirrer Bars
Stirrer Sticks
Nitecore E-Liquid Mixer
VG
PG
Nicotine (Gold Nic)
Chubby PET Bottles
Glass Beakers
Funnels
Pipettes (Glass)
Syringes
Drop Dead RDA (Hellvape X Heathen X TVC)
Cotton Bacon Prime
Aluminium Atomizer Stands

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## anthony001 (22/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Not here to judge bro. Was joking.
> Nice mod you got yourself though


I know bud all is good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/9/18)

I got me a brass goon 22mm

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500 (22/9/18)

Not exactly vapemail, but needed an emergency visit to BLCKflavour for a few odds and sods and surprise!!!

A massive thanks to Rashaad and all the guys at BLCKflavour for your amazing service, a 100% of the time, and for getting my Flavorah samples in. It was very unexpected and made my long weekend!





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (22/9/18)

GSM500 said:


> Not exactly vapemail, but needed an emergency visit to BLCKflavour for a few odds and sods and surprise!!!
> 
> A massive thanks to Rashaad and all the guys at BLCKflavour for your amazing service, a 100% of the time, and for getting my Flavorah samples in. It was very unexpected and made my long weekend!
> 
> ...



Ooh, those tobaccoes sound interesting @GSM500 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## SinnerG (22/9/18)

Something arrived.
Ordered OG Noisy Cricket about 2 months ago off AliExpress. Then ordered upgrade parts from Fat Daddy Vapes a month ago.
Guess which arrived first.






The China mail section at SAPO must be ridiculous.

I did run these parts briefly as a mech, but it is scary. Hopefully the NC is less scary ... must likely not.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/9/18)

SinnerG said:


> Something arrived.
> Ordered OG Noisy Cricket about 2 months ago off AliExpress. Then ordered upgrade parts from Fat Daddy Vapes a month ago.
> Guess which arrived first.
> 
> ...


Very nice. If I may ask, how much did shipping and customs cost? Oh, and no, the NC is not less scary... But it IS a HELL of a good vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (23/9/18)

An awesome surprise gift at yesterday's Cape Town Vape Meet. The 14 mm BF MTL McFly RDA. You bowled me over @Raindance. Thank you. Shall try it shortly on the Reo Mini.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## SinnerG (23/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Very nice. If I may ask, how much did shipping and customs cost? Oh, and no, the NC is not less scary... But it IS a HELL of a good vape.


$13 shipping and +- R25 for customs handling.

The upgrades cost more than the cricket. $20 for a cricket and a Wismec Indestructible RDA.

Weirdly the thing smells like a "herb". Needs a clean.

Now to start saving for a Kennedy Vindicator, and then a Rebel Vape ... And so on and so on ...

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/9/18)

SinnerG said:


> $13 shipping and +- R25 for customs handling.
> 
> The upgrades cost more than the cricket. $20 for a cricket and a Wismec Indestructible RDA.
> 
> ...



The upgrade kit for the noisy work really well and worth the extra money. 

Regarding the Rebel Vape don’t waist your money. It’s really not worth the price tag they slap on it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/9/18)

SinnerG said:


> $13 shipping and +- R25 for customs handling.
> 
> The upgrades cost more than the cricket. $20 for a cricket and a Wismec Indestructible RDA.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Will be looking into getting spares from FDV.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (23/9/18)

GSM500 said:


> Not exactly vapemail, but needed an emergency visit to BLCKflavour for a few odds and sods and surprise!!!
> 
> A massive thanks to Rashaad and all the guys at BLCKflavour for your amazing service, a 100% of the time, and for getting my Flavorah samples in. It was very unexpected and made my long weekend!
> 
> ...


Dam Boet, that looks like a flavour explosion waiting to happen.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (23/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> I got me a brass goon 22mm
> 
> View attachment 146158


Please let me know how the vape is on this, I have been looking at it, but haven’t been able to make up my mind fully.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/18)

A very special pick up today. 
Thanks for parting with her @Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10 (24/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> A very special pick up today.
> Thanks for parting with her @Derek Van Zyl
> View attachment 146248



Congrats once again bud hope you and molly have a wonderful life together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Congrats once again bud hope you and molly have a wonderful life together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I c a long happy future

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (24/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> A very special pick up today.
> Thanks for parting with her @Derek Van Zyl
> View attachment 146248


What do you think of the Drop Solo?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> What do you think of the Drop Solo?


Hey buddy
It's a recurve with the 22mm conversion cap. Very happy with it though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (24/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey buddy
> It's a recurve with the 22mm conversion cap. Very happy with it though


Thought it's a drop solo because of that clear cap  I've been hearing only good things about the ReCurve RDA. Might just pick one up myself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (24/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam Boet, that looks like a flavour explosion waiting to happen.


I can confirm that flavour explosion. 

Flavorah are pretty amazing with their tobacco's. Kudos to the developers. The tobacco flavours are solid, not to say all of them are compatible with my palette, but they are somehow very good with this type of flavouring. 

I don't mind passing on some info on what I've received and the tests I've done. After a couple of days of playing around, I would say that any tobacco head needs to get his hands on Tatanka, Arabic and Cavendish from Flavorah. The lime wedge is also great but I have heard it fades very quickly, still waiting on that though.

Happy to provide further feedback as I go.

Still busy with some of these. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/9/18)

GSM500 said:


> I can confirm that flavour explosion.
> 
> Flavorah are pretty amazing with their tobacco's. Kudos to the developers. The tobacco flavours are solid, not to say all of them are compatible with my palette, but they are somehow very good with this type of flavouring.
> 
> ...


Great news gracious Sir, we will be keeping our eyes on the tags to see the responses. Greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/9/18)

Some juices I picked up on Saturday from Vape Cartel to get me through the long weekend.

First time trying XXX... Should have bought a beeg bottle.







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 2


----------



## jamie (25/9/18)

Couldn't resist the blue Cue

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (25/9/18)

you order a new Vindicator and they send a stacked Roundhouse 25 instead, you know you have a problem when you say “no, I will not send it back. I will keep it AND order a Vindicator aswell”.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/9/18)

Finally, my Voyeur arrived!!
I am so happy and the long wait was totally worth it.
It is so small.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 13


----------



## jm10 (25/9/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Finally, my Voyeur arrived!!
> I am so happy and the long wait was totally worth it.
> It is so small.
> 
> ...



Wow that is truly beautiful, that colour combo is perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/9/18)

jamie said:


> Couldn't resist the blue Cue
> 
> View attachment 146318


Now I'm really jealous . Enjoy ur sxc cue

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/9/18)

Received this yummy juice for review today. One for me, one for hubby and the other one will be secret stash.

Thanks to OTPD for being so kind.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/18)

jamie said:


> Couldn't resist the blue Cue
> 
> View attachment 146318



Wow, the blue Cue looks cool!
Thanks for posting @jamie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/9/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Finally, my Voyeur arrived!!
> I am so happy and the long wait was totally worth it.
> It is so small.
> 
> ...



Wow @SAVapeGear - that looks awesome and so classy!
Love the personalised message on the box
Wishing you well with it

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/9/18)

Loaded Skyfall. Boom !!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## lesvaches (26/9/18)

Very Big Thank you to Shaun @ the Vape Den @Pho3niX90 
Still got their special on for this week, Three packs of Firebolt cotton for the price of two using promo code: FIREBOLT

wasn’t expecting the little extra bottle of Galactic Fish. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/18)

Vape Mail Baby! New caps for the Creek RDA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (26/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New caps for the Creek RDA!
> View attachment 146452


That handwriting is giving me a odd feeling of excitement

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (26/9/18)

Totally impulsive buy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Totally impulsive buy
> View attachment 146465
> View attachment 146466
> View attachment 146467


those are the best types. hope you enjoy the new mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer (26/9/18)

All the way from Capetown!
Thanks @KZOR 
Don’t know where to start.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)

Some Vape Mail baby.A BIG thank you to @KieranD from Vape Cartel for the excellent service got my order super fast and the contents were perfectly wrapped.Umm I just wanted to order the batteries @Andre told me about on Saturday, but it seems the pc ordered some other stuff

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/9/18)

So I just went to go and have a look at the new Vape King shop in Benoni. 








Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## KZOR (26/9/18)

Brommer said:


> Don’t know where to start.


With that selection you can start anywhere. 
Hope you enjoy them and don't be shy with some honest feedback.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/9/18)

Brommer said:


> All the way from Capetown!
> Thanks @KZOR
> Don’t know where to start.
> View attachment 146480



Start with the Lemony. It's great !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/18)

The great hunt for the green door ended in a great success. Thanks to @87hunter
Enjoyed the haggle  matches the button nicely

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## jm10 (26/9/18)

Thanks for the great and efficient service everyone.

@Sir Vape 
@Throat Punch
@NoonClouds
@Vapers Corner
@Vaperite
@Bearded Vicking(if you read this you know how much i love you Brent)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (26/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> The great hunt for the green door ended in a great success. Thanks to @87hunter
> Enjoyed the haggle  matches the button nicely
> View attachment 146517
> View attachment 146518



Nicely done looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Nicely done looks awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. Slowly building up my Tupperware mech army.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 146520
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great and efficient service everyone.
> ...


Awesome haul there buddy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr (26/9/18)

Package one for the day.
All the way from Majestic Vapor for reviewing.

Thanks @Sash for this one didnt expect all the extra goodies.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/9/18)

Package number two for the day also for reviews. All the way from Nomadic Elixirs. Thanks for this...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (26/9/18)

Vape Mail Baby!! 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## jm10 (26/9/18)

Lets see if any of these can be added to the daily routine or packed away never to be seen again like the rest. 

Three clear caps for the Hussar, Flave and Hadeon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/9/18)

Mini vapemail from @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## VapingSquid (27/9/18)

Geekvape Nova (gunmetal + onyx) and a matte black Drop RDA

Such a well built, clean, simple mod that reminds me of my old Sig 150 which I loved so much!

Thanks VapersCorner!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/9/18)

Late delivery but its here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Late delivery but its here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you are going to be very very busy

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/18)

jl10101 said:


> Geekvape Nova (gunmetal + onyx) and a matte black Drop RDA
> 
> Such a well built, clean, simple mod that reminds me of my old Sig 150 which I loved so much!
> 
> ...


It does look like a prettier version of the old Sig150

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (27/9/18)

The Kennedy Vindicator has landed, definitely a quality made Mech as you would expect from Kennedy.
Smaller then I thought it would be for a 20700 & 21700 Mech.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## antonherbst (27/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> Package one for the day.
> All the way from Majestic Vapor for reviewing.
> 
> Thanks @Sash for this one didnt expect all the extra goodies.
> ...



Oh wow. Enjoy that. @Sash is a real mix master. And to top it off he is a humble man. Never in my life have i met such a down to earth mix master.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/9/18)

Last package for the week received for reviews all the way from Emissary Elixirs.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (27/9/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow. Enjoy that. @Sash is a real mix master. And to top it off he is a humble man. Never in my life have i met such a down to earth mix master.


Thats very true

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash (27/9/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow. Enjoy that. @Sash is a real mix master. And to top it off he is a humble man. Never in my life have i met such a down to earth mix master.


Thank you Anton, you're always offering kind words

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/18)

jl10101 said:


> Geekvape Nova (gunmetal + onyx) and a matte black Drop RDA
> 
> Such a well built, clean, simple mod that reminds me of my old Sig 150 which I loved so much!
> 
> ...



Looks great @jl10101 
I still use my Sig 100+ daily and I love the fire button
That Nova has a similar layout and a large fire button - very nice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (27/9/18)

Just arrived!

Stixx Mixx NET concentrates.

Now to find the time to put them to work.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (28/9/18)

Collection goodies

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog (28/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 146650
> View attachment 146651


I live in fear of posts like this @Rob Fisher  What if it beats TFC, i have just stocked up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> I live in fear of posts like this @Rob Fisher  What if it beats TFC, i have just stocked up



Hehehe... I feel you @Bulldog... but I doubt it will be better than TFC but if it's as good as then that's a good thing... but if it is better at least we will have tins to store it in because I hate these bags!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Bulldog (28/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> at least we will have tins to store it in because I hate these bags!


So true, the glass half full scenario

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 146650
> View attachment 146651



Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Is that the tea time mug collection from JOOSE-E-LIQZ?

And now theres a new cotton on the Fisher testbed
I have to still try TFC, am behind at the moment...
Will like to hear what you think of this new one

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/9/18)

Some pick up Vape mail from @The eCigStore 




Reload RTA

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (28/9/18)

jl10101 said:


> Geekvape Nova (gunmetal + onyx) and a matte black Drop RDA
> 
> Such a well built, clean, simple mod that reminds me of my old Sig 150 which I loved so much!
> 
> ...


I had my eye on this too , but i was just window shopping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> Is that the tea time mug collection from JOOSE-E-LIQZ?
> 
> And now theres a new cotton on the Fisher testbed
> ...



Yes it sure is a Tea Time Mug Hi Ho @Silver!

Will keep you posted on the new cotton to test!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia (28/9/18)

Thanx Atomix, eventually I have a vape mat (and a little (awesome) surpise

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/18)

@Ruwaid contact me recently i.c.w. a vape bag that he had and offered it to me for a bargain [the S-Priv fits perfectly plus battery and juice storage] - So we traveled to Sandton last night to collect it, met up in the middle of a typical Highveld thunderstorm and he was so kind to throw in a 100ml strawb milkshake that he mixed up - I love the bag and yes , the man can mix , good job Sir and thanx again!!

[ATTACH=full

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (29/9/18)

Another new coffee for https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125



And don't you just love the keyrings! Especially the Pico! Thanks so much Reavers @MartinDC !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MartinDC (29/9/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 146765
> 
> 
> Another new coffee for https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
> ...



Hi @Hooked,
You're Welcome ...
Thanks for posting the pics and adding the KoBle-MunKy (Coffee Vape) to your "coffee-e-juice-research thread ..... 
The Reaver's Team really appreciate the support .....
kind regards
@MartinDC

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/18)

Ding Dong! Vape Mail Baby! DHL just arrived!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/18)

First up is a disposable Sub Ohm Tank called the NuNu.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/18)

Coilology Framed Staples and some 0.25 coils for the Orion.




Neat acrylic stands for 18650's and Atties!






Toolkit!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/18)

Some drip tips from Siam Mods in the UK! And a few 810 tips because every now and again I need an 810 tip!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## lesvaches (1/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Coilology Framed Staples and some 0.25 coils for the Orion.
> View attachment 146851
> View attachment 146852
> 
> ...



damn! that’s a nice toolkit and stands

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Printed a battery holder at work... this one is WAY better than any previous flimsy ones! Holds plenty of batteries and is rock solid!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Daniel (1/10/18)

FINALLY a black one , now the Reo can be resurrected ! ....yoh almost a gratuitous tollie shot .....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/10/18)

Daniel said:


> FINALLY a black one , now the Reo can be resurrected ! ....yoh almost a gratuitous tollie shot .....
> View attachment 146884



Just make sure you don't dry burn the coil with the airflow adapter installed... otherwise you gonna feel like a tollie, trust me I know lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/10/18)

It’s alot smaller than I perceived.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (1/10/18)

Daniel said:


> yoh almost a gratuitous tollie shot





Pixstar said:


> It’s alot smaller than I perceived.



Are these posts related?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 15


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Printed a battery holder at work... this one is WAY better than any previous flimsy ones! Holds plenty of batteries and is rock solid!
> View attachment 146878
> View attachment 146879
> View attachment 146880


Best design if seen to date.
Well done.

P.S
I want one 


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid (2/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> @Ruwaid contact me recently i.c.w. a vape bag that he had and offered it to me for a bargain [the S-Priv fits perfectly plus battery and juice storage] - So we traveled to Sandton last night to collect it, met up in the middle of a typical Highveld thunderstorm and he was so kind to throw in a 100ml strawb milkshake that he mixed up - I love the bag and yes , the man can mix , good job Sir and thanx again!!
> View attachment 146729


@ARYANTO you welcome bud and glad you're enjoying but unfortunately I cannot take credit for that juice as a close friend of mine was responsible for that awesome mix!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (2/10/18)

Thank you @Heaven Gifts .It just arrived

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 14


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

Boom baby! 

More mixing for me!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Boom baby!
> 
> More mixing for me!
> 
> View attachment 146932



I think you mightve bought the last super sweet that I was hoping to get

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/10/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> I think you mightve bought the last super sweet that I was hoping to get


Lol I ordered and paid yesterday. Surprised to get the package this morning. The Courier Guy surprises me every time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (3/10/18)

Vape mail time.
Vapour Mountain sent me a bottle of Femme Fatale to review.

Thanks @Oupa for throwing in a bottle of Red Pill too

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/10/18)

Constantbester said:


> Thank you @Heaven Gifts .It just arrived
> View attachment 146930
> View attachment 146931


Wow that mod looks like a real gem! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (3/10/18)

Vape maaaaaaiiilllll!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel (3/10/18)

Damn you KOBUS!! @Irfaan Ebrahim  
Machining is impeccable on this ..... dare I say close to "HE" machining  

First impressions video to follow soon .....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (3/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Damn you KOBUS!! @Irfaan Ebrahim
> Machining is impeccable on this ..... dare I say close to "HE" machining
> 
> First impressions video to follow soon .....
> ...


CONGRATS BOSS!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/10/18)

whoohoo!!! vape mail thank you @sirvape

i cannot wait to try the Hermetic!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (4/10/18)

Thank you @BigGuy and @Sir Vape for looking after us with quality stuff in this department. The juice smells amazing and the lotion is just perfect. TFC is the undoubted king of cotton.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance (4/10/18)

Andre said:


> Thank you @BigGuy and @Sir Vape for looking after us with quality stuff in this department. The juice smells amazing and the lotion is just perfect. TFC is the undoubted king of cotton.


Lotion?! I'm confused.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (4/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Lotion?! I'm confused.
> 
> Regards


Dry hand balm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Andre (4/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Lotion?! I'm confused.
> 
> Regards


CBD lavender lotion for HRH's mildly arthritic hands. Works a charm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (4/10/18)

I think @Raindance is confusing lotion with "snake oil"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/10/18)

Christos said:


> I think @Raindance is confusing lotion with "snake oil"


Christos, for some reason, you using the words "dry hand lotion" has a different connotation than anyone else making the same statement. Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos (4/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Christos, for some reason, you using the words "dry hand lotion" has a different connotation than anyone else making the same statement. Lol.
> 
> Regards


I need to stop hanging out with @Stosta And @craigb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/18)

Andre said:


> TFC is the undoubted king of cotton.



Is it that good @Andre?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gimli (4/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Is it that good @Andre?


Without a doubt

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Is it that good @Andre?


Absolutely!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/18)

Andre said:


> Absolutely!


Done. Definitely on my list for next purchases!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (5/10/18)

Impatience and a good deal got the better of me. Got something to keep me going until the 250C version launches courtesy of @Lee. An absolute pleasure to deal with and the mod is pristine! Chuffed to bits and counting the minutes until I can go home and put an atty on.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/10/18)

SolarStorm Arrived.Boom !!

Meet:

Dracul - Lord of Darkness !!

Speechless !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## Silver (6/10/18)

Oh wow, @SAVapeGear - that is stunning
Can't believe how amazing these solar storms look
Such beauty

Wishing you well with the Lord of Darkness !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (6/10/18)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, @SAVapeGear - that is stunning
> Can't believe how amazing these solar storms look
> Such beauty
> 
> Wishing you well with the Lord of Darkness !!!


No reference to eskom

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (6/10/18)

D


SAVapeGear said:


> SolarStorm Arrived.Boom !!
> 
> Meet:
> 
> ...


Darth Vader

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (6/10/18)

@SAVapeGear is on the dark side and @Rob Fisher is one with the force.
Now we just need a Pappa smurf mod,gummi bears mod and Mina moo en kie mod or battery wraps to properly go down memory lane

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @SAVapeGear is on the dark side and @Rob Fisher is one with the force.
> Now we just need a Pappa smurf mod,gummi bears mod and Mina moo en kie mod or battery wraps to properly go down memory lane


Mina moo lmao

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Mina moo lmao


Ive seen some wraps look like cow skin and thats what I think of when i see it,the lovable cow

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Friep (7/10/18)

Some over due vapemail share:
Won this in a comp from @Heaven Gifts thank you once again for the awesome prize:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Friep (7/10/18)

Next up the generosity of the people on this forum still amazes me. 
Asked on another group about e-pipes and where to get them and @Room Fogger sent me this beautiful pipe for my father-in-law it motivated him to give vaping another go and he is going strong 4 days in smoking maybe 3 stinkies a day but it's going better than the previous attempts to convert him thank you once again @Room Fogger. He even sent me some mf coffee. You sir are a true legend

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## Room Fogger (8/10/18)

Friep said:


> Next up the generosity of the people on this forum still amazes me.
> Asked on another group about e-pipes and where to get them and @Room Fogger sent me this beautiful pipe for my father-in-law it motivated him to give vaping another go and he is going strong 4 days in smoking maybe 3 stinkies a day but it's going better than the previous attempts to convert him thank you once again @Room Fogger. He even sent me some mf coffee. You sir are a true legend
> View attachment 147574
> View attachment 147573


Absolute pleasure, glad I could be of assistance, here to hoping this will help him to give it up permanently. 4 days winner allready.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/18)

So I received this parcel today.
I cant say yet what it is or who its from, as it will ruin the review completely. But keep a lookout 



Edited : image (personal details showed).
Thanks @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/18)

Oh that's just great! FAIL! American plug?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh that's just great! FAIL! American plug?
> View attachment 147624


My word that just sucks uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (8/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh that's just great! FAIL! American plug?
> View attachment 147624



@Rob Fisher Voltex Hillcrest for an adapter plug, think they still in Builders way or try Builders express down the road from them, oh even clicks may have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/18)

jm10 said:


> @Rob Fisher Voltex Hillcrest for an adapter plug, think they still in Builders way or try Builders express down the road from them, oh even clicks may have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ACDC or ACDC express as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/18)

jm10 said:


> @Rob Fisher Voltex Hillcrest for an adapter plug, think they still in Builders way or try Builders express down the road from them, oh even clicks may have.



Thanks @jm10 will do!

PS another fail is it doesn't handle 20700 or 21700's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (8/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @jm10 will do!
> 
> PS another fail is it doesn't handle 20700 or 21700's!



Wow that is a fail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (8/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 147621
> View attachment 147622


Keen to hear ur thoughts on the DAWG rta skipper rob and first dibs if u so kindly want to let it go lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> So I received this parcel today.
> I cant say yet what it is or who its from, as it will ruin the review completely. But keep a lookout
> 
> View attachment 147623
> ...


It's only a pleasure @Chanelr . How about a 18mg nic tobacco juice review

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> It's only a pleasure @Chanelr . How about a 18mg nic tobacco juice review


I can do that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> I can do that.


18 mg  eh eh, no way

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (8/10/18)

Vaaaaaaape
Mail

Sleeves for my Wismec duals 
Brushed Metal Rage
Extra bottle
Drop Dead Gunmetal 

All thanks to @Lucky01

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Vaaaaaaape
> Mail
> 
> Sleeves for my Wismec duals
> ...


that rage with the drop dead is going to be fantastic!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@Friep congrats on the conversion @Room Fogger awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh that's just great! FAIL! American plug?
> View attachment 147624



Quick fix...computer plug should fit neatly.
I might be wrong ,but try and see...
Then the new new standard for S.A. plugs and plugtops is not that much better

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Time to test the much anticipated Dead Rabbit RTA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique (8/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Time to test the much anticipated Dead Rabbit RTA!
> View attachment 147672



Please let us know your thoughts and dibs please lol I know you dont like Dual coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

I cant open a new thread so im leaving thos here and ask [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] to help move it please.
this will affect the way we have to recharge and our purchases.
https://www.brandsouthafrica.com/investments-immigration/za-plug-conversion-explained

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (8/10/18)

Resistance said:


> I cant open a new thread so im leaving thos here and ask [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] to help move it please.
> this will affect the way we have to recharge and our purchases.
> https://www.brandsouthafrica.com/investments-immigration/za-plug-conversion-explained


As far as I'm aware this is for new installations and not going to affect current standards used. New equipment will be fitted with the new plug point but we will be able to use adaptors etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

Christos said:


> As far as I'm aware this is for new installations and not going to affect current standards used. New equipment will be fitted with the new plug point but we will be able to use adaptors etc.


True for now. They will force you to change it later and if you refuse they will make sure you have a hard time finding the proper adapters and charge you more.then we have to get the cheap china town version of adapters.
And even later still all your replacement plugs will be this standard forcing you to replace with new standard plugs eventually and with everything in South Africa...it will be left half implemented.

We must also remember they have been implementing the two pin Euro standard since the 80's and the Euro standard have been changed twice this far

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/18)

Personal delivery made by Doug from @Blends Of Distinction today for reviews.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/18)

@Rob Fisher did that quick fix computer plug into adapter thing work?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (8/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Rob Fisher did that quick fix computer plug into adapter thing work?



He bought an adapter from builders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Rob Fisher did that quick fix computer plug into adapter thing work?



Didn't try it... ran out and got a proper adapter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (9/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Didn't try it... ran out and got a proper adapter.


From what I know East Asian plugs is direct fit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (9/10/18)

vape mail!! thank you again @sirvape

Vandy Vape Pyro V2 RDTA
Vandy Vape BF 80W Seaweed Green
Hellvape Dead Rabbit RTA Gunmetal

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

Disposable NuNu Sub-Ohm Tanks and the new RDA from Eden Mods UK called the Salix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

It's been a while since I bought some screwdrivers and this is an awesome set that does flat, Phillips and hex in one neat package!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> It's been a while since I bought some screwdrivers and this is an awesome set that does flat, Phillips and hex in one neat package!
> View attachment 147757
> View attachment 147759



Very neat Indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (10/10/18)

Really liking this device , solid design and the Replay function is a HUGE Pro (means no more burnt pods/coils so should last longer).
And Nic salts actually doesn;t taste too k@K in this ;P

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Really liking this device , solid design and the Replay function is a HUGE Pro (means no more burnt pods/coils so should last longer).
> And Nic salts actually doesn;t taste too k@K in this ;P
> 
> View attachment 147906


i must admit, i’ve only used mine sneaky, sneaky around the factory, office and shopping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (10/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> i must admit, i’ve only used mine sneaky, sneaky around the factory, office and shopping.



That's exactly my use as well , all sneaky sneaky  , should have a review up soon after a few days use .... but from the bat it's a great quality device I wouldn't say it's an entry level pod device for beginners (the price might set them off as well LOL) but for us balie vapers it's a no-brainer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/10/18)

It’s been a while since I have been here, but couldn’t resist this when it came up. Been missing one like it since I traded it. Thanks @RocketMan , and for the extra when I opened the box, a OL16 clone, wonder where that is going to end up? Reo maybe?



And can’t wait for @vicTor to come back to Gauteng, cannot wait to test drive the Ammit MTL from @Vasheel he is so generously carting up to me. Thanks again bud. Mini vape meet guaranteed when I collect or whatever the plans turn out to be.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## RainstormZA (10/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> It's been a while since I bought some screwdrivers and this is an awesome set that does flat, Phillips and hex in one neat package!
> View attachment 147757
> View attachment 147758


Please pm me details. I'm still on the hunt for portable tools and that looks ideal. 

I just took a laptop apart, waiting for spare parts to come to Gauteng as replacements.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (10/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s been a while since I have been here, but couldn’t resist this when it came up. Been missing one like it since I traded it. Thanks @RocketMan , and for the extra when I opened the box, a OL16 clone, wonder where that is going to end up? Reo maybe?
> View attachment 147987
> 
> 
> And can’t wait for @vicTor to come back to Gauteng, cannot wait to test drive the Ammit MTL from @Vasheel he is so generously carting up to me. Thanks again bud. Mini vape meet guaranteed when I collect or whatever the plans turn out to be.



no problem meneer, we're doing inter provincial vape pick ups now

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Please pm me details. I'm still on the hunt for portable tools and that looks ideal.
> 
> I just took a laptop apart, waiting for spare parts to come to Gauteng as replacements.



@RainstormZA it's from https://www.vapinart.com in Miami. But they don't accept SA credit cards so you have to email them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @RainstormZA it's from https://www.vapinart.com in Miami. But they don't accept SA credit cards so you have to email them.



Thanks, Rob!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/10/18)

Atomix Vapes is really hitting it out of the park with their delivery lately. Order placed yesterday morning around 9-ish, and package got delivered same day just after 4pm. a Very big thank you @Frostbite for the top notch service you provide. Looking forward to my next purchase from you.






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Atomix Vapes is really hitting it out of the park with their delivery lately. Order placed yesterday morning around 9-ish, and package got delivered same day just after 4pm. a Very big thank you @Frostbite for the top notch service you provide. Looking forward to my next purchase from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have excellent customer service. Instore and online

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches (11/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Boom!
> View attachment 148037


how long will that last you? as a matter of interest and is it all for you?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Boom!
> View attachment 148037


Holy crap thats alot of Red Pill.
I pressume 2 bottles a week?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> how long will that last you? as a matter of interest and is it all for you?



@lesvaches it varies... I have a few mates who steal from my stock but it should last me two months.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> Holy crap thats alot of Red Pill.
> I pressume 2 bottles a week?



@Chanelr 2 a week is about right but sometimes it more when I'm testing tanks because I lose juice doing tank and RDA tests.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Boom!
> View attachment 148037


Ok, so no RedPill at any vape shop untill they sort out the backlog.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (11/10/18)

I would like to thank @JaneDeer from Majestic vapour for going out of their way to accommodate my request for 12mg nicotine.
This is an amazing juice with no pepper or throat hit even at 12mg.
Silky smooth!
I think you may actually like this @Silver because there is no burn but a heaviness in the throat only for me. If all juices were this smooth I would not be using 3mg. In fact I think I use 3mg because 6mg burns in most juices and I don't like that.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/18)

Christos said:


> I would like to thank @JaneDeer from Majestic vapour for going osut of their way to accommodate my request for 12mg nicotine.
> This is an amazing juice with no pepper or throat hit even at 12mg.
> Silky smooth!
> I think you may actually like this @Silver because there is no burn but a heaviness in the throat only for me. If all juices were this smooth I would not be using 3mg. In fact I think I use 3mg because 6mg burns in most juices and I don't like that.
> ...


This sounds like Heaven 12mg nic Mmnmmm @Christos do you use MTL or DL for this?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (11/10/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> This sounds like Heaven 12mg nic Mmnmmm @Christos do you use MTL or DL for this?


DL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (11/10/18)

Christos said:


> I would like to thank @JaneDeer from Majestic vapour for going out of their way to accommodate my request for 12mg nicotine.
> This is an amazing juice with no pepper or throat hit even at 12mg.
> Silky smooth!
> I think you may actually like this @Silver because there is no burn but a heaviness in the throat only for me. If all juices were this smooth I would not be using 3mg. In fact I think I use 3mg because 6mg burns in most juices and I don't like that.
> ...



Thanks @Christos !
But you know me - I like the burn 
hehe

I'll settle for the heaviness in the throat. 
The 3mg is like air. Nicely flavoured air though

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (11/10/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos !
> But you know me - I like the burn
> hehe
> 
> ...


There is no burn but a heavy chesty feeling which I like. The throat burn detracts from flavour for me.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (11/10/18)

Christos said:


> There is no burn but a heavy chesty feeling which I like. The throat burn detracts from flavour for me.



Ah, no problem
For throat burn I usually resort to fruity menthols - I think this type of juice is not supposed to burn - so I like it that you say it has a heavy chesty feeling!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Boom!
> View attachment 148037


The Vaping Legend Uncle @Rob Fisher & The Juice Maker Legend @Oupa from Vapour Mountain and the vapemail for today made by the Legend Juice Maker : Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Oupa (11/10/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> The Vaping Legend Uncle @Rob Fisher & The Juice Maker Legend @Oupa from Vapour Mountain and the vapemail for today made by the Legend Juice Maker : Red Pill.
> View attachment 148070



Kak funny @MrGSmokeFree ! Just took a sip of my whiskey and sprayed all over my screen when I read this!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Oupa (11/10/18)

Nice photoshop skills by the way!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (12/10/18)

Spot On!!!! Definitely one of the best juices available. Flavour is outstanding . @Sash thank you my brother for helping me with this 12mg mix . Just awesome . @Silver , this is why I love high nic juices.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/18)

Oupa said:


> Kak funny @MrGSmokeFree ! Just took a sip of my whiskey and sprayed all over my screen when I read this!


I am glad you liked it @Oupa but I am even more glad that you did not spill any Red Pill

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/10/18)

@frost


Oupa said:


> Kak funny @MrGSmokeFree ! Just took a sip of my whiskey and sprayed all over my screen when I read this!


Must be a nice age Glenfiddich with the amount of Red Pill @Rob Fisher is buying

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (12/10/18)

Petrus said:


> Spot On!!!! Definitely one of the best juices available. Flavour is outstanding . @Sash thank you my brother for helping me with this 12mg mix . Just awesome . @Silver , this is why I love high nic juices.
> View attachment 148132
> View attachment 148133


How are you finding tr 12mg @Petrus ?
Is it smooth for you? 
I'm not used to using 12mg at all so would value your experience.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruwaid (12/10/18)

Christos said:


> I would like to thank @JaneDeer from Majestic vapour for going out of their way to accommodate my request for 12mg nicotine.
> This is an amazing juice with no pepper or throat hit even at 12mg.
> Silky smooth!
> I think you may actually like this @Silver because there is no burn but a heaviness in the throat only for me. If all juices were this smooth I would not be using 3mg. In fact I think I use 3mg because 6mg burns in most juices and I don't like that.
> ...


 Damn that's good to know. Been vaping the 3mg as DL and stayed away from the 6mg cos it was too heavy for DL but too light for MTL...this is good news  But I agree with @Silver that burn/hit is what I look for...the one that makes one eye close as you inhale lol. That throat/chest heaviness sounds a lot like what 20mg NS does for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (12/10/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Damn that's good to know. Been vaping the 3mg as DL and stayed away from the 6mg cos it was too heavy for DL but too light for MTL...this is good news  But I agree with @Silver that burn/hit is what I look for...the one that makes one eye close as you inhale lol. That throat/chest heaviness sounds a lot like what 20mg NS does for me.


I'm not sure how to describe it but I stay away from 6mg because the juice tastes like I've inhaled pepper spray. I don't get that at all with this 12mg...

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/10/18)

Christos said:


> I'm not sure how to describe it but I stay away from 6mg because the juice tastes like I've inhaled pepper spray. I don't get that at all with this 12mg...


 That sounds good @Christos

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Geldart39 (12/10/18)

A big thank you to @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den. Order placed Wednesday afternoon and received Thursday morning. Some more awesome coils made by @smilelykumeenit and a 10ml freebie sample. Really impressed with service and highly recommended. Already building up a new cart with more goodies for order....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (12/10/18)

Some fruity and sweet mail from the Cartel. As time goes on I'm starting to use single coil RTAs almost exclusively (decided to leave dual builds to the drippers and squonkers) so the intake seemed like a good one to try next. Hoping it lives up to expectations.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/10/18)

Thank you @Moerse Rooikat! 

Even threw in a free spool of wire and coils that are already installed without me knowing about it. Also understated the condition of RDA's, they are both in perfect condition. Definitely a stand up guy to purchase second hand goods from. Will most definitely be doing business with him again!







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA (12/10/18)

Oupa said:


> Kak funny @MrGSmokeFree ! Just took a sip of my whiskey and sprayed all over my screen when I read this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby! DHL from the UK in record time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/18)

Beautifully packed by Creme de Vape in the UK! Awesome service and DHL was super fast! Was only supposed to arrive next week but they were on the ball with customs and it came sailing through in record time. I ordered it on Wednesday and they just delivered now! 



Free light keyring and sweetie!




Dani 25 - Regulated 21700 Tube mod!






Dani Box Mini! I have wanted one for so long!




They sent free soft pouches. Reduction cones for the Dani 25 depending on what Atty I use.





Best goodie ever! The SQ Grip Band! And USB charge cables that flashes until the device is fully charged and then turn off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Petrus (12/10/18)

Christos said:


> How are you finding tr 12mg @Petrus ?
> Is it smooth for you?
> I'm not used to using 12mg at all so would value your experience.


It is really a nice smooth vape, but I think it is because it is mixed 70vg/30pg. When I mix, I like a 50/50 mix for that extra throat hit , especially in the tobacco's .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel (12/10/18)

FP courtesy of Mr @Rob Fisher and a G Class i got in a trade all is well now. Cheers brus and brudettes review on the FP to follow but first impressions are good....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## KapteinSM (15/10/18)

Nothing like a bit of vape mail to lessen the Monday blues...

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/10/18)

Some molly v2 panels from High Creek

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## RocketMan (15/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s been a while since I have been here, but couldn’t resist this when it came up. Been missing one like it since I traded it. Thanks @RocketMan , and for the extra when I opened the box, a OL16 clone, wonder where that is going to end up? Reo maybe?
> View attachment 147987
> 
> 
> And can’t wait for @vicTor to come back to Gauteng, cannot wait to test drive the Ammit MTL from @Vasheel he is so generously carting up to me. Thanks again bud. Mini vape meet guaranteed when I collect or whatever the plans turn out to be.



Pleasure bud, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (15/10/18)

Thank you @YeOldeOke ....just arrived today...

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (16/10/18)

what I need to finalize my collection based on how I vape now. Will also mean that I may have to get rid of some things that are really gathering dust in the cupboard, also to help finance this.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus (16/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> what I need to finalize my collection based on how I vape now. Will also mean that I may have to get rid of some things that are really gathering dust in the cupboard, also to help finance this.
> View attachment 148625


I suppose you are a MTL guy now?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> what I need to finalize my collection based on how I vape now. Will also mean that I may have to get rid of some things that are really gathering dust in the cupboard, also to help finance this.
> View attachment 148625


I'm having the same dilemma... Thinking of putting my Arms Race V2 up for sale \ trade for more squonk things.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (16/10/18)

Petrus said:


> I suppose you are a MTL guy now?


MTL and restricted dL, but keeping my OBS Nano for days where the craving for a cloud becomes too much.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (16/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm having the same dilemma... Thinking of putting my Arms Race V2 up for sale \ trade for more squonk things.


Decisions decisions. I have packed one rta away about 3 times now, still haven’t made up my mind!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/18)

Early vape mail baby
A big thank you to @Sir Vape for another perfectly wrapped order that I received super fast.Thank you for the great service once again.

And then a big shout out to Jason from The Courier Guy this guy is awesome and he always ends up delivering my orders and he is always super professional,friendly and funny.

Now let me give my new Geek Vape Ammit MTL RTA a go and see how it is Heeee Haaaaa

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Animefaerie (17/10/18)

I usually forget to do this, but remembered just in time...Vape mail from @Flavour world Sa has arrived!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dog666 (17/10/18)

Animefaerie said:


> I usually forget to do this, but remembered just in time...Vape mail from @Flavour world Sa has arrived!
> View attachment 148782


Please tell me you ordered some Malaysian double mango?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/10/18)

Animefaerie said:


> I usually forget to do this, but remembered just in time...Vape mail from @Flavour world Sa has arrived!
> View attachment 148782


i see dragon fruit...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dog666 (17/10/18)

Constantbester said:


> Thank you @YeOldeOke ....just arrived today...
> View attachment 148504


Peach and cherry interesting

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (17/10/18)

no man people, look, I have a problem !

second mod in the space of a week 

anyone got an extra bed ?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/18)

vicTor said:


> no man people, look, I have a problem !
> 
> second mod in the space of a week
> 
> ...



Think its time we start a VA group

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/10/18)

vicTor said:


> no man people, look, I have a problem !
> 
> second mod in the space of a week
> 
> ...


Wish I could help @vicTor, but I can lend you some camping gear! Luckily not cold anymore.

Do what I do, write a letter congratulating yourself with your win and sign it with your left hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/18)

@vicTor

You not the only one with a problem, this just got delivered this morning






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Animefaerie (17/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> i see dragon fruit...


Correct, two dragonfruit concentrates, one local and the FA brand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Animefaerie (17/10/18)

Dog666 said:


> Please tell me you ordered some Malaysian double mango?


No I haven't, seems like you enjoy it though. 
This round was mostly coffee and tobacco flavours; cigarello, black honey, RY4 double, coffee, espresso, cappuccino, double chocolate clear are some I ordered, along with some desert type things like yellow cake, zeppola, graham crust.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Think its time we start a VA group


This is a VA support group

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Dog666 (17/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> i see dragon fruit...


Some jackfruit i think


Animefaerie said:


> No I haven't, seems like you enjoy it though.
> This round was mostly coffee and tobacco flavours; cigarello, black honey, RY4 double, coffee, espresso, cappuccino, double chocolate clear are some I ordered, along with some desert type things like yellow cake, zeppola, graham crust.


What can i say lol! its made a long lasting impression on me 
Before i met double mango i taught my life was over, Double mango has changed my life hahahahahahahahah

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/10/18)

A new tobacco connoisseur is coming to town very soon - @GSM500. I have had the pleasure of tasting the Caramel Cigar previously. It is awesome. Thank you for the juices @GSM500 and all the best with the venture.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (17/10/18)

Vape Mail from OTP Distributors (Aramax Vape) for review. Really one of the biggest battery mods I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## GSM500 (17/10/18)

Andre said:


> A new tobacco connoisseur is coming to town very soon - @GSM500. I have had the pleasure of tasting the Caramel Cigar previously. It is awesome. Thank you for the juices @GSM500 and all the best with the venture.


Thank you so much Andre. Looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/10/18)

GSM500 said:


> Thank you so much Andre. Looking forward to it!



oh wow, congrats and all the best !!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (17/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> Vape Mail from OTP Distributors (Aramax Vape) for review. Really one of the biggest battery mods I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 148798


Great Mod @Chanelr.
That has a good battery capacity and looks great...Waiting to see the review

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (17/10/18)

GSM500 said:


> Thank you so much Andre. Looking forward to it!


All the best to you @GSM500 , its great to welcome a new supplier to the market. May the endeavor exceed your greatest expectations. You are taking tobacco juices to a new level with these. Red Wood +Siren2 = happiness. Will have to include a new section in the juice budget for some of this. Thanks for sharing the happiness with me.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GSM500 (17/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> All the best to you @GSM500 , its great to welcome a new supplier to the market. May the endeavor exceed your greatest expectations. You are taking tobacco juices to a new level with these. Red Wood +Siren2 = happiness. Will have to include a new section in the juice budget for some of this. Thanks for sharing the happiness with me.


Thanks Room Fogger, appreciate the welcome!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (18/10/18)

Vape mail all the way from @Twisp for review purposes.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/10/18)

now i have 2

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## lesvaches (19/10/18)

woohoo! friday morning vape mail.

thank you @Chanelr for doing the review and putting me on to http://www.bwdv.co.za/ 

been meaning to try @Imperator Khan for a while now, hope it’s as good as Khanage.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> woohoo! friday morning vape mail.
> 
> thank you @Chanelr for doing the review and putting me on to http://www.bwdv.co.za/
> 
> been meaning to try @Imperator Khan for a while now, hope it’s as good as Khanage.


You're welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> Vape mail all the way from @Twisp for review purposes.
> 
> View attachment 148935


I think you are gonna love it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (19/10/18)

Been a looooong wait, but I got it

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 15


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Been a looooong wait, but I got it
> View attachment 149064
> View attachment 149066
> 
> View attachment 149065


I think I must get two of those

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (19/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I think I must get two of those


So far I feel, its really well built (for a 'cheapo') and its very comfy in the hand. 
Subjective con might be that its a bit too heavy, but I personally Like it, makes it feel sturdy!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

LOL Pico's aren't the cheapos - of all my mods, the iStick Pico lasted really well. I have to admit, Eleaf does build some quality mods out there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 7


----------



## GSM500 (19/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> LOL Pico's aren't the cheapos - of all my mods, the iStick Pico lasted really well. I have to admit, Eleaf does build some quality mods out there.


Agreed on the Pico's. I've had many and the one I use at the moment is over 2 years old, the plating is coming off and its worked really hard, but still going strong.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/10/18)

Pico for the Win.
Mines over 2 years old and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/10/18)

Luxotic DF with Guillotine V2...sent to me by Wismec for Review

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (19/10/18)

GSM500 said:


> Thank you so much Andre. Looking forward to it!


I only jus saw this post now!! When where wat strength they come in tel me more please

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (19/10/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Luxotic DF with Guillotine V2...sent to me by Wismec for Review
> View attachment 149076
> View attachment 149077
> View attachment 149078



hope you not just in your underpants taking pics Mofo ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Andre (19/10/18)

Scouse45 said:


> I only jus saw this post now!! When where wat strength they come in tel me more please


The bottle label provides for up to 24mg!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (19/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Been a looooong wait, but I got it
> View attachment 149064
> View attachment 149066
> 
> View attachment 149065



Looks great @Dietz !
Congrats and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Scouse45 (19/10/18)

Andre said:


> The bottle label provides for up to 24mg!


I need I want I must have.... mtl!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/18)

First up is the JuggerKnot Mini RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/18)

And two batches of Siam Mods Tips from the UK as well as an 810 stand!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/18)

Citadel RDA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## jm10 (21/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> First up is the JuggerKnot Mini RTA!
> View attachment 149194



Dibs cause Dvarw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Scouse45 (21/10/18)

Pick up mail from a good friend of mine! And I’m massively impressed...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some drip tips from Siam Mods in the UK! And a few 810 tips because every now and again I need an 810 tip!
> View attachment 146859
> View attachment 146860




Is that an HDZ stand ?

Been looking at the 510 ones. Just a shame they don’t ship to SA and my US needs to be used.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Is that an HDZ stand ?
> 
> Been looking at the 510 ones. Just a shame they don’t ship to SA and my US needs to be used.



Yip @Comrad Juju it is indeed! I have 8 of them for my insane drip tip colelction. That one was an 810 version because I only ordered 510's before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @Comrad Juju it is indeed! I have 8 of them for my insane drip tip colelction. That one was an 810 version because I only ordered 510's before.



Will probably at a later stage have to have a look at how My Us works.

Been avoiding sites from the states due to shipping with my Us and due to general shipping costs but looks like it might be time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Will probably at a later stage have to have a look at how My Us works.
> 
> Been avoiding sites from the states due to shipping with my Us and due to general shipping costs but looks like it might be time.



@Comrad Juju if you are careful with what you ship with MyUS it actually works out a lot cheaper than trying to ship direct. Just watch heavy things and steer clear of batteries, animal products and LED lights etc. The DHL charges are way cheaper if you ship via MyUS.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/10/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Luxotic DF with Guillotine V2...sent to me by Wismec for Review
> View attachment 149076
> View attachment 149077
> View attachment 149078





You are more than welcome to send it my way when you are done reviewing it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (23/10/18)

vicTor said:


> hope you not just in your underpants taking pics Mofo ?


Damn...i tawt i edited that out

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Damn...i tawt i edited that out



Luckily we cant see higher up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/10/18)

Citadel RDA from Psyclone Mods Boom !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/10/18)

MUMS Fantasy Factory

Blasted Clear Poly Plug !!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/10/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> MUMS Fantasy Factory
> 
> Blasted Clear Poly Plug !!
> 
> ...


I see some interesting classifieds in the future 

about 2 weeks eh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/18)

Dvarw Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (23/10/18)

Andre said:


> A new tobacco connoisseur is coming to town very soon - @GSM500. I have had the pleasure of tasting the Caramel Cigar previously. It is awesome. Thank you for the juices @GSM500 and all the best with the venture.


Also had the pleasure of buying a bottle of Red Wood...its been my ADV since....damn awesome!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 146650
> View attachment 146651



Hows the feedback on this cotton @Rob Fisher ? Worse / Same / Better than titanium?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hows the feedback on this cotton @Rob Fisher ? Worse / Same / Better than titanium?



Different @baksteen8168. It's like the old Fibre Freaks I loved so much... but I prefer Titanium Fibre Cotton.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (23/10/18)

Do I see a little kitty @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Different @baksteen8168. It's like the old Fibre Freaks I loved so much... but I prefer Titanium Fibre Cotton.
> View attachment 149371


Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/18)

Bulldog said:


> Do I see a little kitty @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 149377



You do indeed @Bulldog! I'm sure it's Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/10/18)

Arrived today. 
Hadaly stays a top rda in my books and now i have 2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (23/10/18)

antonherbst said:


> Arrived today.
> Hadaly stays a top rda in my books and now i have 2.
> View attachment 149454


Many happy Vapes @antonherbst , looks great and congratulations

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/18)

Bulldog said:


> Do I see a little kitty @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 149377



Baby Choo! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/18)

Not really Vape Mail but I bought my wife a new car which means my Vape Mail posts will continue!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 14 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape Mail but I bought my wife a new car which means my Vape Mail posts will continue!
> View attachment 149471



Thats amazing @Rob Fisher !
Wishing you guys all the best and many safe miles with the new car!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (24/10/18)

The Sky has Fallen in the Free State

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/18)

Thats awesome @Petrus !
Wishing you well with it!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape Mail but I bought my wife a new car which means my Vape Mail posts will continue!
> View attachment 149471



Congrats Mrs Fisher.... What a beautiful car to own. Many happy miles to you and yours

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Luckily we cant see higher up...


What you mean I never want to see another man's upper legs.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (24/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape Mail but I bought my wife a new car which means my Vape Mail posts will continue!
> View attachment 149471


Ok so how deep in the kak are you uncle??? I've heard of buying flowers but a car is next level.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Ok so how deep in the kak are you uncle??? I've heard of buying flowers but a car is next level.....



I am way in credit now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi (24/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Ok so how deep in the kak are you uncle??? I've heard of buying flowers but a car is next level.....



He might be about to break the idea of turning the boathouse into a vape cave.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel (24/10/18)

Adephi said:


> He might be about to break the idea of turning the boathouse into a vape cave.


If you have a boathouse you have nothing to worry about.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/10/18)

Daniel said:


> What you mean I never want to see another man's upper legs.....


You have a very good point there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

Vape Mail! 

Thank you @Pho3niX90 for the fantastic service and speedy delivery as always.

don’t forget that there is a 13% halloween discount to be had.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/the-vape-den/

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Pho3niX90 (25/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> Vape Mail!
> 
> Thank you @Pho3niX90 for the fantastic service and speedy delivery as always.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! And always a pleasure  

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby... well not strictly vape mail but more Star Wars stuff to take pictures with my Vape!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (25/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... well not strictly vape mail but more Star Wars stuff to take pictures with my Vape!
> View attachment 149580
> View attachment 149581


Excellent choices Rob!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 2nd Citadel, a juice I wanted to try and a juice I was sent to try!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (25/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! 2nd Citadel, a juice I wanted to try and a juice I was sent to try!
> View attachment 149586



Unfair how can you own 2 Citadels .... sies uncle some of us poor folk don't even have one  DIBS! 

P.S this must mean it's a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Unfair how can you own 2 Citadels .... sies uncle some of us poor folk don't even have one  DIBS!
> 
> P.S this must mean it's a winner



Sorry @Daniel... my one mate felt the same way and has stolen my second one until his arrives... It's funny... I had low expectations and it ended up being a real winner... some of the high-end RDA's I had high expectations of and a way higher bill were disappointing.

Some people would say I should have persevered with coil placement and wicking etc on some of the other RDA's but the Citadel was so simple to build and wick, and the flavour is awesome... and one other thing that is really important to me is that the RDA doesn't leak when it stands with juice in for a few days not being used... I know this is not a big deal but I don't use RDA's much and when I pick up a squonker to have a go and there is juice around the base on the outside it sends me into gorge throwing tantrum. The Citadel Cap is simple to take off and put on and doesn't leak. So Chicken F'ing Dinner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/10/18)

Black Switch !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/10/18)

Another Citadel !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Another Citadel !!
> 
> View attachment 149602


dibs

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ettiennedj (25/10/18)

Vape mail from The Vape Den. Thanks @Pho3niX90 . Awesome service and 5 days earlier than originally thought.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie (25/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @Daniel... my one mate felt the same way and has stolen my second one until his arrives... It's funny... I had low expectations and it ended up being a real winner... some of the high-end RDA's I had high expectations of and a way higher bill were disappointing.
> 
> Some people would say I should have persevered with coil placement and wicking etc on some of the other RDA's but the Citadel was so simple to build and wick, and the flavour is awesome... and one other thing that is really important to me is that the RDA doesn't leak when it stands with juice in for a few days not being used... I know this is not a big deal but I don't use RDA's much and when I pick up a squonker to have a go and there is juice around the base on the outside it sends me into gorge throwing tantrum. The Citadel Cap is simple to take off and put on and doesn't leak. So Chicken F'ing Dinner!


Got mine today and fully agree with you uncle Rob. Its the perfect single coil rda for me at this price. Although I loved the hadaly you always had to concentrate not to oversquonk it and the damn topcap was so tight! This has been solved with this one and although you can still oversquonk its not as easy with this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (25/10/18)

AQUA MASTER has landed.. 
Massive shout out to my brother Shuaib Ally Jhan from Ace OfVapes for the super awesome service and late night delivery Review will be up shortly.. Can't wait to give this a bash..  N she's damn sexy too Keep ur eyes peeled





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/10/18)

Yeah yeah I know I did it the wrong way round

Citadel and Monark courtesy of @KieranD

Some TFC, quad core aliens, copper and silver plated stripes and a backup 510 from Vape Monarch






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/10/18)

From the blank trade in the classies today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (25/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Yeah yeah I know I did it the wrong way round
> 
> Citadel and Monark courtesy of @KieranD
> 
> ...


Are those pure silver or copper silver plated bro? 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/10/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Are those pure silver or copper silver plated bro?
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


its the pleb stuff 
1x Beryllium Copper
1x Silver Plated Beryllium Copper

but @ R100 each who can complain

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (25/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> its the pleb stuff
> 1x Beryllium Copper
> 1x Silver Plated Beryllium Copper
> 
> but @ R100 each who can complain


Shot bro 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/10/18)

Constantbester said:


> Thank you @YeOldeOke ....just arrived today...
> View attachment 148504


I LOVE their juice. And the price is on point

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/10/18)

Silver said:


> Thats amazing @Rob Fisher !
> Wishing you guys all the best and many safe miles with the new car!


I wish i married you Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 149629



Definitely a stack of vintage playboys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/10/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Definitely a stack of vintage playboys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree... it clearly says KLOOF on the "box"... 

*Run's away and hides before @Rob Fisher moers me*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/18)

Only GOLD Dvarw's in the world! Just landed from Hungary via Germany for plating!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 17


----------



## RayDeny (26/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only GOLD Dvarw's in the world! Just landed from Hungary via Germany for plating!
> View attachment 149630


Those are beautiful Rob, not a big gold fan but those..........WoW!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only GOLD Dvarw's in the world! Just landed from Hungary via Germany for plating!
> View attachment 149630



Different type of adult content 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only GOLD Dvarw's in the world! Just landed from Hungary via Germany for plating!
> View attachment 149630


I've never wanted a Dvarw... But now.... Damn that's pretty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/18)

Oh wow, that is serious Dvarw bling @Rob Fisher !!!
Dazzling!


Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/10/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Definitely a stack of vintage playboys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Niks fout met n lekker koekie nie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rafique (26/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only GOLD Dvarw's in the world! Just landed from Hungary via Germany for plating!
> View attachment 149630



Bloddy freaken marvelous, looking very very nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

Fun goodies from Blck

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

Some coils to try from @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## GSM500 (26/10/18)

Love vape mail Friday's!






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby! New car to carry Vape Gear! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Raindance (26/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New car to carry Vape Gear! Boom!
> View attachment 149732


And what about Vape On?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (26/10/18)

Raindance said:


> And what about Vape On?


Was about to ask the same question

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/18)

VapeOn-ZN is alive and well and just waiting for the transfer of the number plate!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos (26/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (26/10/18)

[/QUOTE]


Christos said:


> View attachment 149758



dibs, or however it goes !

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New car to carry Vape Gear! Boom!
> View attachment 149732


Congratulations @Rob Fisher 

Many happy vaping kilometers 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (27/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New car to carry Vape Gear! Boom!
> View attachment 149732


Congratulations on the purchase! May you have many many happy and safe miles!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/18)

Vape Mail Baby!  Some more German Engineering!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/18)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

This is NOT what I ordered

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 15 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> This is NOT what I ordered
> 
> View attachment 149830


Vape cat! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> This is NOT what I ordered
> 
> View attachment 149830


Good luck getting a refund 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (28/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Good luck getting a refund
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Yeah it looks to be second hand

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah it looks to be second hand


It’s one of our rescues

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> It’s one of our rescues


I see it has pink skin. I hope you are applying sunscreen on those areas. Pink skinned cats are prone to getting skin cancer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (29/10/18)

After nearly 10 months of searching, I am finally the very proud owner of my 1st NarCa




UV

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

Bought some ceramic coils for my wife for a great price from @ddk1979 and he was kind enough to throw in some extras. Awesome seller who went out of his way to arrange a courier. VERY well packaged too. Thanks @ddk1979 , will do business with you anytime.











Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

Wife-drop-off-at-my-office-surprise-mail

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Wife-drop-off-at-my-office-surprise-mail
> 
> View attachment 149915


What is she trying to make up for?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (29/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Wife-drop-off-at-my-office-surprise-mail
> 
> View attachment 149915



hell !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

vicTor said:


> hell !!


Awesome mrs I have

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Complimentary of TTG, juice samples

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder

The Pistachio RY4 juice reminds me so much of my favourite liquor - Frangelico. It tastes bloody awesome!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Beserker786 (29/10/18)

Round two, thanks for the great service and that sweet prime nic! Can’t wait to mix up some magic tonight @Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Epic vape mail of note! 

@BumbleBee strikes again. Thank you so much!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Wife-drop-off-at-my-office-surprise-mail
> 
> View attachment 149915


Hands down the best RDA I’ve ever used. It’s amazing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (29/10/18)

My Querk arrived by BVB mods, holy cow this thing is small. Love how this little thing goes together.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (30/10/18)

Yesterday's vape mail.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (30/10/18)

Wow, it looks gorgeous but what is it @Christos ??!!??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (30/10/18)

Silver said:


> Wow, it looks gorgeous but what is it @Christos ??!!??


Hellfire cobra "stripe" squonker.
Perhaps a less cryptic photo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 14


----------



## Comrad Juju (30/10/18)

Christos said:


> Yesterday's vape mail.
> View attachment 149971



Nothing like a new Cobra

But no Skyfall 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver (30/10/18)

Christos said:


> Hellfire cobra "stripe" squonker.
> Perhaps a less cryptic photo
> View attachment 149972
> View attachment 149973



Stunning @Christos !
Wish you well with it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

Something small from the guys @ Sirvape






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/18)

Some yumminess arrived

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (30/10/18)

Got some great ones to mix up for more variety, new Lime Pie oneshot by @method1 to try out, and a restock for me of an adv which imho is the only custard that tastes like custard, Golden Custard by @Vino1718 . Also some essentials for a couple of recipies where the mixing got the supply exhausted.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

Finally got some Menthol crystals in time for some summer coolness.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow (30/10/18)

Lekka Vape mail

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 11


----------



## Amir (30/10/18)

VapeSnow said:


> Lekka Vape mail



That blue one though... What a stunner!! Will look even better with some custom million year shell BB plates

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tai (30/10/18)

VapeSnow said:


> Lekka Vape mail


Sommer 3... Siessa. Jy speel nie Jp

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/18)

Adephi said:


> Finally got some Menthol crystals in time for some summer coolness.
> 
> View attachment 150054


Try explaining that to the cops...

"No Officer, it's not drugs. Here, just taste it..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chanelr (31/10/18)

Vape mail from Northern Craft Vapes for review.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (31/10/18)

Vape Mail from @Twisp for review.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> Vape Mail from @Twisp for review.
> 
> View attachment 150123


Hi @Chanelr I reckon we will be getting our first 18 mg nic juice review  from you soon because I spot Twisp Cafe Latte and Twisp Vanilla and they both are 18 mg nic.Good Luck.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (31/10/18)

It’s here, ITS HERE!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 18


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/18)

RayDeny said:


> It’s here, ITS HERE!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 150139


Yeah, I know you're not going to like it. Send it my way and I'll dispose of it for you

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (31/10/18)

RayDeny said:


> It’s here, ITS HERE!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 150139


If you find you aren't going to use a set of the smaller airdisks, please PM me.
Enjoy this amazing atty!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## picautomaton (31/10/18)

So I Purchased these guys (also want to play with Dwarf's) beginning of July. The SAPO true to form made me wait, and wait and wait and close down our Post Office in Lyndhurst and then a miracle - surprise vape mail. Two MTL Dwarf's collected today (copper vape and YFTK). Sorry I spell them differently out of respect to the Genuine Dvarw club

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (31/10/18)

Christos said:


> If you find you aren't going to use a set of the smaller airdisks, please PM me.
> Enjoy this amazing atty!



If I find myself not using them, you will be the first I call.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Try explaining that to the cops...
> 
> "No Officer, it's not drugs. Here, just taste it..."


yup...that looks like intent to distribute.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Daniel (31/10/18)

picautomaton said:


> So I Purchased these guys (also want to play with Dwarf's) beginning of July. The SAPO true to form made me wait, and wait and wait and close down our Post Office in Lyndhurst and then a miracle - surprise vape mail. Two MTL Dwarf's collected today (copper vape and YFTK). Sorry I spell them differently out of respect to the Genuine Dvarw club
> View attachment 150148
> View attachment 150149


No respect needed bud whatever tickles your fancy some can't justify the price actually thinking of picking one up myself as a run around cause I'll kak myself if I lose my Auth DL..just saying....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Anvil (1/11/18)

Very special vape mail arrived yesterday. This is one utterly gorgeous piece of gear. Thank you @Genosmate for such an amazing mod.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 11


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/11/18)

Daniel said:


> No respect needed bud whatever tickles your fancy some can't justify the price actually thinking of picking one up myself as a run around cause I'll kak myself if I lose my Auth DL..just saying....


If you do pick up one, would you care to share the difference between Auth and Clone? Thanks @Daniel

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)

Titanium Fiber Cotton Vape Mail Baby! Now to test the new "Elite" version!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy (1/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Titanium Fiber Cotton Vape Mail Baby! Now to test the new "Elite" version!
> View attachment 150207


Would be interested to hear all about the “Elite” TFC, can’t seem to find anything online about it. 
By Elite I’m hoping they have managed to remove the tiny hard white flecks in the cotton.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Would be interested to hear all about the “Elite” TFC, can’t seem to find anything online about it.
> By Elite I’m hoping they have managed to remove the tiny hard white flecks in the cotton.



Yes it's a lot more fluffy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (1/11/18)

More fluffy sounds great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/11/18)

Got these two awesome juices from Firetrap Vape today

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (2/11/18)

i was sent these first think monday morning however i was not at work to receive it until this morning (away for training).

a huge thank you to @smilelykumeenit for his patience and his superior craftsmanship 

oh, this is the new packaging. coils are N90 #3, #6 and N80 #3 and #6. 

again thank you @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/18)

Surprise Vape Mail Baby! My Blue Monark door was a bit loose and they promised me a replacement door when they next made them... the blue replacement door arrived along with a whole another Monark with a matchy beauty ring! Boom! Now that's what I call going the extra mile! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/18)

Vape Mail Baby - Ebony and Ivory Solar Storms! Ebony is @Ash's and Ivory is mine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (2/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby - Ebony and Ivory Solar Storms! Ebony is @Ash's and Ivory is mine!
> View attachment 150350
> View attachment 150351



No no Rob, we can not see through the box, you should know better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/18)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## Amir (2/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 150353
> View attachment 150354
> View attachment 150355
> View attachment 150356
> View attachment 150357



Beautiful mods. I have a weakness for black juma 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (2/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby - Ebony and Ivory Solar Storms! Ebony is @Ash's and Ivory is mine!
> View attachment 150350
> View attachment 150351


Dengit now that damn jingle is in my head 'ebony and ivory.....lalalala'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (2/11/18)

Ooh, such lovely mods @Rob Fisher 
Saw your ivory one in the other solar storm thread but only saw @Ash 's ebony one now. So lovely too @Ash ! 

Wishing you well with these gorgeous beauties!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/18)

Tai said:


> Sommer 3... Siessa. Jy speel nie Jp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (3/11/18)

Vapemail baby! From the Vape den! Let me just say what a pleasure this was ordering online! Some elite TFC which I find superior to the original already! I absolutely love it and some amazing juice! Thanks @Pho3niX90 the service I received from you guys was absolutely incredible! The Sms notifications and tracking was all just so effortless and wish u everything of the best in the business! I will definitely be using u guys for most of my purchases

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (3/11/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 150402
> 
> Vapemail baby! From the Vape den! Let me just say what a pleasure this was ordering online! Some elite TFC which I find superior to the original already! I absolutely love it and some amazing juice! Thanks @Pho3niX90 the service I received from you guys was absolutely incredible! The Sms notifications and tracking was all just so effortless and wish u everything of the best in the business! I will definitely be using u guys for most of my purchases


Thank you very much for the kind words! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Bumped into @Blends Of Distinction at the @Sir Vape birthday bash and tasted his Ice Pop in his Dvarw! YUM!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (3/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Bumped into @Blends Of Distinction at the @Sir Vape birthday bash and tasted his Ice Pop in his Dvarw! YUM!
> View attachment 150431


Truly amazing n unique flavor 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## UzziTherion (3/11/18)

Some Super Awesome Saturday VapeMail!

One of only four DDP Mechs in SA

UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (3/11/18)

Restock. @SEAN P this is my favourite lemon meringue of all the local and international ones out there.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Bumped into @Blends Of Distinction at the @Sir Vape birthday bash and tasted his Ice Pop in his Dvarw! YUM!
> View attachment 150431



That's the Greek Fruit @Rob Fisher !!
Great juice and I agree with @Irfaan Ebrahim , very unique
That fig is unusual -
But it's very good

give it a chance - you might like it a lot more after a while...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/11/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Super Awesome Saturday VapeMail!
> 
> One of only four DDP Mechs in SA
> 
> UV



Very classy @UzziTherion !!!
Stunning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion (3/11/18)

Silver said:


> Very classy @UzziTherion !!!
> Stunning



Thanx my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (3/11/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Thanx my brother
> 
> 
> UV



And in that other post of yours I spotted the bag in the background with "UV" on it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion (4/11/18)

Silver said:


> And in that other post of yours I spotted the bag in the background with "UV" on it



I love my initials on everything 

Bags, money clip, wallets, mods, anything and everything


UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/18)

Some juice picked up at the @Sir Vape Birthday Bash!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (4/11/18)

@Rob Fisher I see gold veined ivory juma in your near future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (4/11/18)

Vape mail from Reavers Vape Co. 
Mischif munky juice.
Thanks @MartinDC it's promising so far!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (4/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some juice picked up at the @Sir Vape Birthday Bash!
> View attachment 150471


What no Bogan Brews? Pls do give your thoughts on the Haywire24 thx uncle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/18)

Daniel said:


> What no Bogan Brews? Pls do give your thoughts on the Haywire24 thx uncle



He has three Brews but none were in my Wheelhouse! Haywire 24 passed the finger taste test and will be testing it in the next few days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Hellfire Cobra! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (5/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Vape mail from Reavers Vape Co.
> Mischif munky juice.
> Thanks @MartinDC it's promising so far!


You were supposed to post a selfie in the comp thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (5/11/18)

Just Got some Ejuice Courtesy of Dinner Lady..
I LITERALLY CANNOT WAIT

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (5/11/18)

UzziTherion said:


> I love my initials on everything
> 
> Bags, money clip, wallets, mods, anything and everything
> 
> ...


Won’t surprise me if his underpants and socks are initialed as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion (5/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Won’t surprise me if his underpants and socks are initialed as well.



My wife made me stop doing that‍


UV

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> You were supposed to post a selfie in the comp thread


i think that was a purchase eh
Gotta keep up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Won’t surprise me if his underpants and socks are initialed as well.


ask him abt the tattoo. he might show you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (5/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Won’t surprise me if his underpants and socks are initialed as well.



I would think those would be necessary. Dont want those to be mixed up after a boys weekend camping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> i think that was a purchase eh
> Gotta keep up


Ummm you're right... I think I've lost my marbles today. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ummm you're right... I think I've lost my marbles today. Lol


think that happened looooong time ago

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ummm you're right... I think I've lost my marbles today. Lol


Welcome to the club then

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/11/18)

Favourite kind of mail. Thanks @Pho3niX90 for the great service

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Pho3niX90 (6/11/18)

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 150665
> 
> Favourite kind of mail. Thanks @Pho3niX90 for the great service


Always a pleasure  

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/11/18)

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 150665
> 
> Favourite kind of mail. Thanks @Pho3niX90 for the great service


I haven’t even tried the normal TFC yet and now there’s a new version already

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (7/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> I haven’t even tried the normal TFC yet and now there’s a new version already


Time to get you some lol

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/11/18)

Small top of diy goodies from @Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Toffee d'Lux, XXXL T-Shirt and some goodies! @Naeemhoosen you rock! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Random264 (7/11/18)

Is it just me, or does vape mail make your day a whole lot better

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5


----------



## Rafique (7/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Toffee d'Lux, XXXL T-Shirt and some goodies! @Naeemhoosen you rock! Thank you!
> View attachment 150759
> View attachment 150760




and how does one qualify for such a nice box with goodies ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/18)

Rafique said:


> and how does one qualify for such a nice box with goodies ?



I guess the parcels we send each other is the reason. Swings and roundabouts!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen (7/11/18)

Rafique said:


> and how does one qualify for such a nice box with goodies ?


@Rob Fisher was kind and had shipped out a tank i have been searching for ages and refused to take payment. I felt i needed to thank him with some treats. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (7/11/18)

Naeemhoosen said:


> @Rob Fisher was kind and had shipped out a tank i have been searching for ages and refused to take payment. I felt i needed to thank him with some treats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Ya this guy @Rob Fisher is something else, very kind hearted and always gives more than expected

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (7/11/18)

You know your name is @Rob Fisher when you have a tank and vendors can't even get it lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (8/11/18)

Just Recieved the Luxe from @Vaporesso...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/11/18)

Vape mail from Mr. Cloudy Baker for reviews.....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/11/18)

SVA X Engraved Rat Edition !!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (9/11/18)

Vape mail arrived for review






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail but it's the device I use to photograph vape mail with so... Vape Mail Baby! iPhone XS Max 512Gb! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail but it's the device I use to photograph vape mail with so... Vape Mail Baby! iPhone XS Max 512Gb! Boom!
> View attachment 150942


Nice Uncle @Rob Fisher you can take a hell of a lot awesome UHD vape mail pics with that baby.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

Finally Crapo aka Sapo decided to deliver...

My Smoant Charon Mini.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/11/18)

UzziTherion said:


> I love my initials on everything
> 
> Bags, money clip, wallets, mods, anything and everything


On the wife . . .

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/11/18)

Slick said:


> You know your name is @Rob Fisher when you have a tank and vendors can't even get it lol


Some say that he once put Helen Mirren in a dishwasher, and that at the Winter Olympics he was disqualified from the skeleton event for riding down the hill on an actual skeleton. All we know is he’s called the Uncle @Rob Fisher

*Courtesy of Top Gear

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (10/11/18)

I haven't seen @Silver use his breeze so I thought I would buy one and egg him on

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/18)

Christos said:


> I haven't seen @Silver use his breeze so I thought I would buy one and egg him on
> 
> View attachment 151002



Lol @Christos - I actually have used it - used it for a few days - but then got preoccupied and distracted - so went back to normal vape gear I need to fire it up again - thanks for the egging

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (10/11/18)

Got one of my unicorns the game over s!
Thanks to @akhalz.
Also some amazing coils from @akhalz along with a new drip tip which I love and the project 3 for the pulsar!

Also some new cappy v5s with SS inner tubes.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (10/11/18)

For @Andre who is one of the forefathers of squonking in South Africa.
Bfx 8ml bottle for scale.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (10/11/18)

Christos said:


> Got one of my unicorns the game over s!
> Thanks to @akhalz.
> Also some amazing coils from @akhalz along with a new drip tip which I love and the project 3 for the pulsar!
> 
> ...



next level !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (10/11/18)

Vape pickup from the good guy's at Vape cartel.
Batteries are sony vtc5as

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

Sunday Vape Mail from @Heaven Gifts and DHL

It’s the Arctic Dolphin ELUX Kit















And for size comparison next to the LV Orion

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (11/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> Sunday Vape Mail from @Heaven Gifts and DHL
> 
> It’s the Arctic Dolphin ELUX Kit
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr (12/11/18)

Friday's vape mail from @Esheli.
New MSL Ice for review...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Two more juices to test... Loops (which is due for release in December) and Bang!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (12/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Two more juices to test... Loops (which is due for release in December) and Bang!
> View attachment 151151
> View attachment 151152



Wow - made into the Dvarw already!? Thats a good sign


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

Vape mail baby
A big shout out to @Vapers Corner for your *excellent super fast service  *And thank you the package was pefectly wrapped.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

More Vape mail


Thank you for the great service @Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/18)

Vape Mail Baby! That was a close call... was down to 200ml's of Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (13/11/18)

Probably one of my top 3 vape-mails i can receive. 
At last i get the chance to decently test TKO's white chocolate milk ....... whoopee!!!
And who is that little guy hiding in the middle?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (13/11/18)

KZOR said:


> Probably one of my top 3 vape-mails i can receive.
> At last i get the chance to decently test TKO's white chocolate milk ....... whoopee!!!
> And who is that little guy hiding in the middle?
> 
> View attachment 151244


Lucky you uncle Rob.
Struggling to get those for reviews.
Let me know how they taste

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (13/11/18)

Chanelr said:


> Let me know how they taste


I am very familiar with TKO's juices. You will love them once you get them.
I am lucky that Lourens enjoys my juices so we have a swapping transaction some times.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr (13/11/18)

Todays vape mail.
Boom Coils for some testing and some new juice from Boom Coils also for testing.

Seperate parcels received for competition but I cant post that just yet

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Adephi (13/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! That was a close call... was down to 200ml's of Red Pill!
> View attachment 151237



Is there a XXX on the far left?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Is there a XXX on the far left?



Well spotted @Adephi! Yes, it is... wanna test it again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Greg (14/11/18)

Just received my Juggaknot Mini from Vape Den! Absolute pleasure dealing with Shaun @ The Vape Den, he kept us updated throughout the pre order and although there was a slight delay because of our friends at customs the package arrived safe and sound! Shaun even through in a free gift for the inconvenience. That my friends, is customer service!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## AZAM-ZN (14/11/18)

Vape Mail - Superb service as always .... thank you @Pho3niX90

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/11/18)

Vape Mail from *The Vape Den* @Pho3niX90 
SNAP! Juggerknot RTA Triplets in the house with some new cotton to try out.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr (14/11/18)

Vape mail from Five Points Eliquid for review

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (14/11/18)

Some Stuff to Review from Nitecore...Can't wait!!@

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel (15/11/18)

OK so courier dude rocks up with my package , WOOT!

Like any vaper I nervously rip open the package , and peruse the goods inside. Citadel BABY! With a Black Delrin Cap , check

Rip out the coil in my Recurve cause like I came prepared , and quickly gooi it in the Citadel not my best work but it will do ...
Quick wick , like with the Hadaly less is more , no fluffing , quickly stuff it down .... a little machine oil never killed anybody 
Pulse coil all still good no shorts no hotspots , lekker!
Look at that! I kan gooi miellies with the squonking without it spitting like a viper out the snakebites .... hsssssss
Bliksem the Black Topcap on , take my first toot , ma se hare liquid lava in my mouth eina bliksem , oh wait I accidentily pressed the + button on the Pulse all the way up to 56W eish. Quickly go take a sip of cold milk ...think I have blase on my tong but it's ok.
Drop the watts , bliksem still spitback WTF , nee man nog ''n k@k RDA. Oh wait whats this little yellow thingie ? Dumbass!

Finally the vape experience I was looking forward to ..... ABSOLUTELY UUUUUNBELIEVABLE !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## CTRiaan (15/11/18)

Jug Mini arrived with some cotton for mahala from @Pho3niX90.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greg (15/11/18)

CTRiaan said:


> Jug Mini arrived with some cotton for mahala from @Pho3niX90.
> View attachment 151378


You gonna love this thing!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo (15/11/18)

VAPE mail !!!!... thanks to Shaun at The Vape Den... you biscuit. Great service and sommer a freebeeeee as well.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Smittie (15/11/18)

My first DIY delivery! Brilliant service from Black Vapour!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (15/11/18)

Daniel said:


> OK so courier dude rocks up with my package , WOOT!
> 
> Like any vaper I nervously rip open the package , and peruse the goods inside. Citadel BABY! With a Black Delrin Cap , check
> 
> ...



Love your post @Daniel !
The enthusiasm, followed by disappointment - and then bliss...
Classic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (16/11/18)

More like pickup mail. Ended up walking around Bali trying to find a vape shop. Out of the 5 found on google only one still exists.




Not the selection we are spoiled with in SA but definitely enough to get you by.




A small 60w kit with sub tank, wasp nano and 120 ml of juice for a cool R860.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny (16/11/18)

Another pickup mail from a vape shop in Bali, again, not the greatest selection and the USA juice is way over priced but the gear is not to bad. Could not leave without buying something so picked the Ares up for R300.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/11/18)

Just Love Sunday DHL Deliveries.
Hellfire Cobra !!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/18)

DHL Sunday delivery! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/18)

Vape Mail Baby! New Aspire Nautilus AIO and a Project Sub Ohm Orion!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/18)

Hot off the press from @Vaporesso their all-new Regulated Squonker the Revenant with the button press squonk!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (18/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> DHL Sunday delivery! Boom!
> View attachment 151557



That cat just have the best facial expressions.

"What is this Rob? I thought we spoke about this?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/11/18)

Daniel said:


> OK so courier dude rocks up with my package , WOOT!
> 
> Like any vaper I nervously rip open the package , and peruse the goods inside. Citadel BABY! With a Black Delrin Cap , check
> 
> ...


@Daniel Where did you order from and where did you get the black cap?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (19/11/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Daniel Where did you order from and where did you get the black cap?



Yo , from ThroatPunch they brought in some caps as well .....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Daniel Where did you order from and where did you get the black cap?


also *The Vape Den* @Pho3niX90, R299 pre-order expected 30-11-2018
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/accessories/products/psyclone-citadel-rda-cap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> also *The Vape Den* @Pho3niX90, R299 pre-order expected 30-11-2018
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/accessories/products/psyclone-citadel-rda-cap


Yes.I have ordered from them.Still waiting for the stock to arrive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/18)

DHL Vape Mail Baby! Siam Mods Drip Tips!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/18)

Droid #2 arrived! Murdered Out version!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/11/18)

The Wismec Tinker 300w mod
Is it the new RX300?
Review coming soon

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (19/11/18)

Win mail

Thanks @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Cornelius (19/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hot off the press from @Vaporesso their all-new Regulated Squonker the Revenant with the button press squonk!
> View attachment 151562
> View attachment 151563
> View attachment 151564
> ...



This does look very interesting. Or maybe the concept, please keep us up to date. Especially regarding the mod.
Provisional dibs if it is any good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (19/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Droid #2 arrived! Murdered Out version!
> View attachment 151643



You found another one!
Congrats @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> This does look very interesting. Or maybe the concept, please keep us up to date. Especially regarding the mod.
> Provisional dibs if it is any good.



Check out this thread @Cornelius 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/revenant-vape-x-tvl-delta-100w-squonk-kit-with-reload-rda.t55238/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/11/18)

Almost forgot about my vape mail today from Nerd Factory for review...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (20/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> Win mail
> 
> Thanks @Martin Narainsamy
> 
> View attachment 151690



You deserve it...Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/18)

Not really Vape Mail but vape related anyway... my number plates arrived today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Vapessa (20/11/18)

Awesome Number plate and a really Cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape Mail but vape related anyway... my number plates arrived today!
> View attachment 151782



That's marvellous @Rob Fisher !

*VAPE ON!!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (21/11/18)

I said it before and I’ll say it again...

Good things come to those who wait!

Presenting my unicorn or unicorns, my most sought after mod of 2018!

Hellfire Ti Black less then a dozen ever made




UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/11/18)

Pre-Black Friday courtesy of @Sir Vape

Thanks Guys (think the bubble wrap cost more than the CREA on Special  )






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/11/18)

UzziTherion said:


> I said it before and I’ll say it again...
> 
> Good things come to those who wait!
> 
> ...


The only thing missing in that picture is your firearm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## UzziTherion (22/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> The only thing missing in that picture is your firearm





Not allowed on this forum bru


UV

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/11/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Not allowed on this forum bru
> 
> 
> UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/18)

Friday Vapemail Baby

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RainstormZA (23/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> The only thing missing in that picture is your firearm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Jp1905 (23/11/18)

This thread is very quiet,assuming it will kick off with a bang today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (23/11/18)

most of the Black Friday deals I;ve seen are pretty "meh" ..... just vendors trying to move old stock mostly ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (23/11/18)

Daniel said:


> most of the Black Friday deals I;ve seen are pretty "meh" ..... just vendors trying to move old stock mostly ....



Couldn't agree more. Basically, the one or two new products I have seen on special are barely 10% off, which hardly covers the shipping. Now I'm not complaining, because I don't *expect *discounts or handouts, but it just does not constitute a "crazy markdown never-before-seen special Black Friday grab it while it's hot" media frenzy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Beserker786 (23/11/18)

Vapemail! Thanks @Flavour world Sa Black Friday special, ready to mix now! Can’t wait

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/11/18)

jl10101 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Basically, the one or two new products I have seen on special are barely 10% off, which hardly covers the shipping. Now I'm not complaining, because I don't *expect *discounts or handouts, but it just does not constitute a "crazy markdown never-before-seen special Black Friday grab it while it's hot" media frenzy.


Overhyped waste of time.

There are a few exceptions but they are in the minority

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (23/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Overhyped waste of time.
> 
> There are a few exceptions but they are in the minority



I use BF as my excuse to splurge alittle on stuff i dont need but there is very little to no savings compared to the weekly deals.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## JurgensSt (23/11/18)

Had to take this home with me when I picked up my coils





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/11/18)

Another pod system...I may have a problem lol.
Loving it, great flavour output so far!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/11/18)

Looks a bit like a Cue @Pixstar 
I like how it fits into the usb charger - i assume thats the charger goodie
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/11/18)

Silver said:


> Looks a bit like a Cue @Pixstar
> I like how it fits into the usb charger - i assume thats the charger goodie
> Enjoy


Hi @Silver yes that’s the charging station, similar to the Juul.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/11/18)

jm10 said:


> I use BF as my excuse to splurge alittle on stuff i dont need but there is very little to no savings compared to the weekly deals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly out of all the vendors i can actually only recommend @Vapers Corner and @Throat Punch as actual sales with a blanket markdown % site wide.
none of this only the old crap is on special that was punted by the other vendors with limited discounting.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (24/11/18)

Vape mail baby! Lady Penelope Plum has arrived! Super happy with this purchase!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (24/11/18)

Hahahahaha @Amir I only found this at home now! Was stored away in my grocery cupboard! Absolutely stellar of a guy this @Amir, perfect condition device and didn’t even charge delivery! Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (25/11/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 152130
> 
> Hahahahaha @Amir I only found this at home now! Was stored away in my grocery cupboard! Absolutely stellar of a guy this @Amir, perfect condition device and didn’t even charge delivery! Thanks bud



Always a pleasure bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> honestly out of all the vendors i can actually only recommend @Vapers Corner and @Throat Punch as actual sales with a blanket markdown % site wide.
> none of this only the old crap is on special that was punted by the other vendors with limited discounting.


Cloud Lounge had some great deals on import juice. I also think Vaperite's battery specials were pretty decent. 

But I agree on the hardware side. Most just trying to move old stock. (Not complaining though. Got my wife a decent squonk and the CREA I bought has been on my want list for a while now.)

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick (25/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> honestly out of all the vendors i can actually only recommend @Vapers Corner and @Throat Punch as actual sales with a blanket markdown % site wide.
> none of this only the old crap is on special that was punted by the other vendors with limited discounting.


I agree with you on that point,I have seen a few stores that had the same specials the entire month,but on Thursday night the sub heading was changed from 'sale' to 'Black Friday sale'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (26/11/18)

Black Friday mail

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/18)

Some Black Friday mail, now that RSQ Is going to rock. And a spoil for myself. Some Gringo, coolness is coming to town.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/18)

Black Friday goodies

More plastic

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

Black Friday mail courtesy of @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds 

And even with the amazingly special prices, they added a free juice too! Awesome vendor!







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Smittie (26/11/18)

Right, got my Black Friday order!!! Trying some new recipes tonight!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/18)

Here are all my Black Friday and Cyber Monday purchases!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are all my Black Friday and Cyber Monday purchases!
> View attachment 152276


I'd return it, looks defective

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## KrayFish404 (26/11/18)

So this just happened... Hugsvape Surge.

I am not saying it is the Vandyvape Pulse killer, but it sure is a hell of a lot sexier.

And how's this for shipping... Ordered Wednesday 22 November, fly through customs, arrived today on 26 November. Total price? R741.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are all my Black Friday and Cyber Monday purchases!
> View attachment 152276





Rob Fisher said:


> Here are all my Black Friday and Cyber Monday purchases!
> View attachment 152276


Look like old stock

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

KrayFish404 said:


> So this just happened... Hugsvape Surge.
> 
> I am not saying it is the Vandyvape Pulse killer, but it sure is a hell of a lot sexier.
> 
> ...


Where did you order from? Looks very nice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KrayFish404 (26/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Where did you order from? Looks very nice


That's from www.efun.top

Oh, I see they are still going for $25.99 there - https://www.efun.top/hugsvape-surge-squonk-mod-80w.html

Very few reviews on these, and they all start with "Hugsvape Surge, is it a clone of the Pulse?" Really? Then the Pulse must be a clone of the Reo. Because it's box shaped, and it squonks... What happened to real reviews? 

Hint... While you are ordering, also get the Hugsvape Lotus. What a wonderful little tank. They are here too, was about R300 over B/F, the whole reason why I checked their site and landed on the Surge. Don't go for the kit, the attie in the kit is only "ok"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

KrayFish404 said:


> That's from www.efun.top
> 
> Oh, I see they are still going for $25.99 there - https://www.efun.top/hugsvape-surge-squonk-mod-80w.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info @KrayFish404

Will definitely check them out when my bank account recovered from dark friday

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Gringo (26/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Black Friday mail courtesy of @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds
> 
> And even with the amazingly special prices, they added a free juice too! Awesome vendor!
> 
> ...


Im still not over it ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (26/11/18)

Black Friday purchases

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (26/11/18)

Always a pleasure to walk into vape cartel.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (27/11/18)

Received my black friday mail. Thanks for the awesome service once again @Richio you guy's rock thank you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/18)

Christos said:


> Always a pleasure to walk into vape cartel.
> View attachment 152304


you are missing a bottle there. the picture is not complete

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (27/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> you are missing a bottle there. the picture is not complete


Nothing I can do. I cleared all their available stock of majestic creme and mad man.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/18)

Christos said:


> Nothing I can do. I cleared all their available stock of majestic creme and mad man.


nice

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/18)

Friep said:


> Received my black friday mail. Thanks for the awesome service once again @Richio you guy's rock thank you.
> View attachment 152367
> View attachment 152368
> View attachment 152369


I count 47 in the first image.Or are there less or more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Friep (27/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I count 47 in the first image.Or are there less or more



You are 100% correct. Other items was vg and nic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/18)

Some Black Friday goodies that arrived after I had left work. The Tesla Terminator, Carolina Bold juice and 2extra 21700 batteries for the 2 Furyan mechs from @Vaperite South Africa . The Avo 24 Rdta is pickup mail from @SMOK .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/11/18)

Nothing like opening up a package with pink bubble wrap. Even if it’s only an driptip 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/18)

Today is a great day. Some excellent Pied Piper juices to keep me going compliments of @GSM500 , going to have to rewick in lunchtime for the spiced orange!  Thanks for the prompt service and the little extra included, greatly appreciated.


Let the goodness roll!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz (28/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Today is a great day. Some excellent Pied Piper juices to keep me going compliments of @GSM500 , going to have to rewick in lunchtime for the spiced orange!  Thanks for the prompt service and the little extra included, greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 152461
> 
> Let the goodness roll!


That Red Wood is Bloody Good!!! I am a fan!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/18)

Dietz said:


> That Red Wood is Bloody Good!!! I am a fan!


That 60 ml is not going to last too long, no matter what I try to ration it. But there is more on order allready, church mouse approval pending.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (28/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> That 60 ml is not going to last too long, no matter what I try to ration it. But there is more on order allready, church mouse approval pending.


Where do you order from?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GregF (28/11/18)

Ex

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (28/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Today is a great day. Some excellent Pied Piper juices to keep me going compliments of @GSM500 , going to have to rewick in lunchtime for the spiced orange!  Thanks for the prompt service and the little extra included, greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 152461
> 
> Let the goodness roll!



A pleasure as always @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> Where do you order from?


You can get it from Eciggies or The Good Guys. They have stock of Pied Piper juices. These things are absolutely great.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> You can get it from Eciggies or The Good Guys. They have stock of Pied Piper juices. These things are absolutely great.


Thank you @Room Fogger now I want to try this Juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (28/11/18)

Thanks @Faiyaz Cheulkar!

It's a different kind of tank, lots of airflow. Still trying to decide if I like it or not, flavour tastes so different compared to my rda's.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (28/11/18)

Juice mail from Vaperite and Drip Society

Thanks to @Cruzz_33 for the great service and free juice.






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Today is a great day. Some excellent Pied Piper juices to keep me going compliments of @GSM500 , going to have to rewick in lunchtime for the spiced orange!  Thanks for the prompt service and the little extra included, greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 152461
> 
> Let the goodness roll!



these are brilliant people !!

buy them today !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/18)

Vape mail.. Thanks @Martin Narainsamy 
Can't wait to get home

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique (29/11/18)

Not Vape related but surprise never the less

Thought I'd share. 

PS no one here vapes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/11/18)

People there must be so happy you're leaving

All the best for the future @Rafique

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (29/11/18)

Yesterday’s anniversary gift mail was:

noisy ii25
profile RDA
vape mat
Wotofo shirt
ATCL guava ice

Best mrs ever

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/11/18)

Blck vapemail 

@smilelykumeenit quad comes to try

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## VapingSquid (29/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are all my Black Friday and Cyber Monday purchases!
> View attachment 152276



Does it squonk?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (29/11/18)

After winning the Naked100 from @Cruzz_33 the other day, I soon realized I dont have a decent Pod device (Unless you count a hacked Twisp Cue) and decided to get myself this little sexy number.

I was Very surprised when i opened the parcel to find this in its own little wooden box. I honestly did not expect a massively great quality device, but this is a decent quality device in my opinion (only based on the unboxing)

Thank you for the Super Epic Service @Vape Republic!!! Someone needs to Give Akeel a Bellz!!








Now I am eagerly keeping my eye on the door for the delivery man to bring me Nic saaalts!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (29/11/18)

Vapemail from @VapeGrrl . Thank you again for the competition

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## Cornelius (29/11/18)

Constantbester said:


> Vapemail from @VapeGrrl . Thank you again for the competition
> View attachment 152580



Wow that is epic.
@VapeGrrl Stunning price

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Blck vapemail
> 
> @smilelykumeenit quad comes to try
> 
> View attachment 152574


They came out pretty

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> They came out pretty
> 
> View attachment 152583


Very pretty indeed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/18)

Its back from the RAM chip upgrade. 

**** am i a happy chappy. Missed the gloom feel. 





Thanks to Hasan and Uzair for their help to get the mods upgraded.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (29/11/18)

antonherbst said:


> Its back from the RAM chip upgrade.
> 
> **** am i a happy chappy. Missed the gloom feel.
> 
> ...


Beautiful ... 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Beautiful ...
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Thanks and shit i reallt missed the feel of this mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (30/11/18)

My Friday just started off with a Bang!!!
Received my Prize from @Cruzz_33  And as if the prize was not enough, I was pleasantly surprised to find a Battery Case in there too!! How Epic!!




Massive Shout out and Props to @Cruzz_33 and the team at Drip Society!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (30/11/18)

Some awesome Unicorn Mail from the best modders in the world!

One of Two Pellucids in SA
One of One Red Candy Pellucids in SA




UV

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## JurgensSt (30/11/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Some awesome Unicorn Mail from the best modders in the world!
> 
> One of Two Pellucids in SA
> One of One Red Candy Pellucids in SA
> ...


Nice..... 
Very nice


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## UzziTherion (30/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Nice.....
> Very nice
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Thanx my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (30/11/18)

@UzziTherion those Pellucids are very very nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion (30/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> @UzziTherion those Pellucids are very very nice



Thanx my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/11/18)

Vape mail from @Cruzz_33 . Thank you soo much

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/11/18)

Vape mail parcel 1.
Thanks @KZOR they smell absolutely fantastic.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/11/18)

Vape mail parcel 2.
By far the coolest vape juice bottles I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/12/18)

After a long day

Hasan Mr Crafted Coils thanks for some epic vape mail and Uzair 

Bottles for Gloom, vape stand, awesome crafted coils, some wax for my stab babies and a epic vape stand for my atties. Snap I said Vape stand twice, stoked 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/12/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Some awesome Unicorn Mail from the best modders in the world!
> 
> One of Two Pellucids in SA
> One of One Red Candy Pellucids in SA
> ...



Congrats bud, that’s some epic limelight mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> Vape mail parcel 2.
> By far the coolest vape juice bottles I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 152693


wow , where did you order these from ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UzziTherion (1/12/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> After a long day
> 
> Hasan Mr Crafted Coils thanks for some epic vape mail and Uzair
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UzziTherion (1/12/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Congrats bud, that’s some epic limelight mail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (1/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> wow , where did you order these from ?


Did not order, received them for reviews  I will get details for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willielieb (1/12/18)

Such a good time talking with @BumbleBee, such a nice guy, even gave me two juices that taste amazing!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Brianybrain (1/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Today is a great day. Some excellent Pied Piper juices to keep me going compliments of @GSM500 , going to have to rewick in lunchtime for the spiced orange!  Thanks for the prompt service and the little extra included, greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 152461
> 
> Let the goodness roll!


Wow!! Enjoy my cigar flavoured vapes and just came across these by Pied Pieper. Brilliant flavours and something quite unique. Bought one of each from ECiggies and all I can say is f#ckingAy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (1/12/18)

@Sash this dolce is something special.
Your ice up juices are also perfect for my palette.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/18)

Willielieb said:


> View attachment 152735
> 
> Such a good time talking with @BumbleBee, such a nice guy, even gave me two juices that taste amazing!!


Wow, it arrived on Saturday 

Enjoy it Willie

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Willielieb (1/12/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, it arrived on Saturday
> 
> Enjoy it Willie


Yeah, They say in December they deliver everyday due to the high amount of deliveries

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/18)

Willielieb said:


> Yeah, They say in December they deliver everyday due to the high amount of deliveries


Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (1/12/18)

Dietz said:


> After winning the Naked100 from @Cruzz_33 the other day, I soon realized I dont have a decent Pod device (Unless you count a hacked Twisp Cue) and decided to get myself this little sexy number.
> 
> I was Very surprised when i opened the parcel to find this in its own little wooden box. I honestly did not expect a massively great quality device, but this is a decent quality device in my opinion (only based on the unboxing)
> 
> ...


That thing dont treat me so nice... kicks like a pregnant mule!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (1/12/18)

After I traded a clone Enthion for a Dead Rabbit me and @Dietz are on par again after he traded me his Pulse for my RSQ.

Now I just need a 20/21 700 battery and the DR will also be a daily driver attop the Pulse.




Regards

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (2/12/18)

Pick up mail from @KZOR , a basically brand new intake. The flavor on this is pretty amazing. To top ot off, I’m running a plain round wire 24g ss coil.




Regards

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (3/12/18)

another way to courier... admins please move or delete if not to be posted here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> another way to courier... admins please move or delete if not to be posted here.
> View attachment 152845
> View attachment 152846


Ooooh no, we are with them for our shipping and not as good as The Courier Guy is. I asked for a quote on our business account and they wanted to charge me for shipping to JHB at R165 under 1kg

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## lesvaches (3/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooh no, we are with them for our shipping and not as good as The Courier Guy is. I asked for a quote on our business account and they wanted to charge me for shipping to JHB at R165 under 1kg


absolutely disturbing. typical 350-500% markup

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Chanelr (4/12/18)

Vape mail ... 
Kraken on Ice, MTL and Salts from Nomadic Elixirs for review

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (5/12/18)

got a package from the wonderful @RainstormZA today.
thank you again @RainstormZA, you’re a beacon of hope in this community.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> got a package from the wonderful @RainstormZA today.
> thank you again @RainstormZA, you’re a beacon of hope in this community.
> View attachment 153009


Lucky u @lesvaches .... Enjoy

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (5/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> got a package from the wonderful @RainstormZA today.
> thank you again @RainstormZA, you’re a beacon of hope in this community.
> View attachment 153009


Lol you're welcome. My ocd is bad to the point where I write in gold on the labels to match the colour of the juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/18)

Arrived home from a short holiday in JHB and some vape mail from Hungary! The all-new Dvarw 16... Serial #10. Some spare O-Rings for my DVarw DL's and some Mavaton cotton to try!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (5/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Arrived home from a short holiday in JHB and some vape mail from Hungary! The all-new Dvarw 16... Serial #10. Some spare O-Rings for my DVarw DL's and some Mavaton cotton to try!
> View attachment 153018
> View attachment 153019



Oooh I want one... Will sit a pretty lil treat on my kamrytech pipe mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/18)

Thank you @Sash for my little bag of juices delivered to me at the Vape Meet! Kurt stole my Dolce and little felt bag but the other two are probably more my style! I will try them real soon! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (5/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @Sash for my little bag of juices delivered to me at the Vape Meet! Kurt stole my Dolce and little felt bag but the other two are probably more my style! I will try them real soon! Thanks again!
> View attachment 153024
> View attachment 153025




That white and gold has officially dethroned my want for the hell fire phantom

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (5/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @Sash for my little bag of juices delivered to me at the Vape Meet! Kurt stole my Dolce and little felt bag but the other two are probably more my style! I will try them real soon! Thanks again!
> View attachment 153024
> View attachment 153025


 Thanks Uncle Rob, wow that setup is beauuuuutiful

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Uzzi kindly gave me some Friendly Flipper BB Panels and a fancy new Squonk bottle!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Boom! Elevate has arrived!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Boom! Elevate has arrived!
> View attachment 153104


Looking good @Rob Fisher , looking forward to your impression of the Serpent Elevate. Wish that was in my Vapemail. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## JB1987 (6/12/18)

I'm a very happy vaper, Serpent Elevate RTA and new Noisy V2 for the matchy-matchy look

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (6/12/18)

JB1987 said:


> I'm a very happy vaper, Serpent Elevate RTA and new Noisy V2 for the matchy-matchy look
> 
> View attachment 153142


Very nice

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (6/12/18)

I've been waiting patiently for this RDA ...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## UzziTherion (6/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Uzzi kindly gave me some Friendly Flipper BB Panels and a fancy new Squonk bottle!
> View attachment 153088



Welcome uncle rob, hope you enjoy them


UV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (6/12/18)

Vapemail from The Vape Den 
OFRF Gear RTA and Footoon Aqua Master RTA.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (7/12/18)

What is better than having one limelight Gloom? I say to have a second one. 


Thanks for the sale @Phill

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (7/12/18)

antonherbst said:


> What is better than having one limelight Gloom? I say to have a second one.
> View attachment 153202
> 
> Thanks for the sale @Phill



one for each hand !!

enjoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/12/18)

This is going to be a good weekend







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/12/18)

T-shirt will never fit me but it's a keeper












The most talked about new tank on the forum for the last 24 hours











My first mech tube mod

















Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## takatatak (7/12/18)

Actually received this on Cyber Monday but only getting 'round to posting now...
First batch of DIY goodies from Blck Flavour. 
Thanks to @Richio and the rest of the team!!

Some extra mixing bottles and storage from elsewhere but sharing the lot together nonetheless...

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Necropolis (8/12/18)

Spent some money this morning:





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/18)

takatatak said:


> Actually received this on Cyber Monday but only getting 'round to posting now...
> First batch of DIY goodies from Blck Flavour.
> Thanks to @Richio and the rest of the team!!
> 
> ...


Ooooooohhhhhhhh you gonna have so much fun!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Necropolis said:


> Spent some money this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, you were looking for a snow wolf mini @Necropolis 
Wishing you well with this - let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necropolis (9/12/18)

Silver said:


> Ah, you were looking for a snow wolf mini @Necropolis
> Wishing you well with this - let us know how it goes


I was looking for one for my girlfriend - because she wanted something of that size. 

So I bought myself this and have given her my Snow wolf mini 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/18)

Vape Mail Baby! 

OFRF Gear RTA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Pho3niX90 (10/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> OFRF Gear RTA!
> View attachment 153464
> View attachment 153465


These are amazing, tried one myself last week and I am blow away. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/18)

Vapemail Baby

A Big Shout Out to The Vape Den for the super great fast service. I dig the updates you get from your company on the status of your orders. Thank you once again @Pho3niX90

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 153484
> 
> Vapemail Baby
> 
> A Big Shout Out to The Vape Den for the super great fast service. I dig the updates you get from your company on the status your orders. Thank you once again @Pho3niX90


I’ll send you the dry cleaning bill for that Vapemail

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Max (10/12/18)

Hey Hey Hey it’s Vapemail day - X1 Christmas Surprise from @Rob Fisher Thank You Rob - Greatly Appreciated.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/18)

That was quick! Same day Durban service for @Max! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/18)

A very good way to start the day, a juice and some Desche bags as ordered, but a bonus of 2 other juices as a prezzie to try. Thank you so much to The Good Guys @RenaldoRheeder , great doing business with you.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz (11/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> A very good way to start the day, a juice and some Desche bags as ordered, but a bonus of 2 other juices as a prezzie to try. Thank you so much to The Good Guys @RenaldoRheeder , great doing business with you.
> View attachment 153542


@Room Fogger @RenaldoRheeder Whats those two bottles with the Blue and White labels?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/18)

Dietz said:


> @Room Fogger @RenaldoRheeder Whats those two bottles with the Blue and White labels?


The Good Guys have an agreement with some of the diy mixers that allows them to mix and sell their rec


Dietz said:


> @Room Fogger @RenaldoRheeder Whats those two bottles with the Blue and White labels?


Hi @Dietz , follow the link to see what it is about. https://thegguys.co.za/ , there is a better explanation of what the blue and white bottles are than what I can give.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/18)

Second time today, this time some win mail from @Rob Fisher . The Courier Guy caught me at the gate as I was leaving. Thank you so much again Rob, can’t wait to try it out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/12/18)

My replacement drip tip for the Recurve.

And some fruit juice for the summer

Thanks @BumbleBee 













Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> My replacement drip tip for the Recurve.
> 
> And some fruit juice for the summer
> 
> ...


That's a pretty tip 
You should also try MSL Ice (if you like the menthol flavours).
I heard from a shop that it is head to head on sales with another very popular flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (12/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> That's a pretty tip
> You should also try MSL Ice (if you like the menthol flavours).
> I heard from a shop that it is head to head on sales with another very popular flavour.



Thanks

Not a big fan of menthol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (12/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> My replacement drip tip for the Recurve.
> 
> And some fruit juice for the summer
> 
> ...



Awesome, enjoy  BumbleBee's drip tips are the best!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/12/18)

Carnival said:


> Awesome, enjoy  BumbleBee's drip tips are the best!



wow, long time !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

Finally got the Smoant Campbell. 




Sad to say, I'm not impressed by this mod after testing it out. Gets hot too quickly and the juice/liquid well is very small. Bulky for the hand, funnel too long and some parts feel like cheap plastic. But the flavour is something else, I tried breakfast punch juice and my diy strawberry ejuice - it was a different experience. 
One part of the funnel is so delicate, I actually broke it trying to screw the bottom part in. It's repairable though.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Carnival (12/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally got the Smoant Campbell.
> 
> View attachment 153640
> 
> ...



Oooh I love the colour!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (12/12/18)

Carnival said:


> Oooh I love the colour!!!


Well yeah, when I read Dark Blue on the box, I wasn't expecting that colour on the mod. 

See sticker on top right corner of the box

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (12/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Well yeah, when I read Dark Blue on the box, I wasn't expecting that colour on the mod.
> 
> See sticker on top right corner of the box
> 
> View attachment 153641



Eish!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/18)

Surprise Vape Mail Baby!  DHL popped in and delivered a surprise Happy Holidays gift from @Vaporesso! Oh WOW I love surprises! Thanks you so much @Vaporesso! 



Card, USB Stick in the shape of the Zero, Vaporesso socks, Godiva chocies and an acorn that is a blue tooth speaker! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail Baby!  DHL popped in and delivered a surprise Happy Holidays gift from @Vaporesso! Oh WOW I love surprises! Thanks you so much @Vaporesso!
> View attachment 153645
> 
> 
> ...


Nice surprise package

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Vaporesso (13/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail Baby!  DHL popped in and delivered a surprise Happy Holidays gift from @Vaporesso! Oh WOW I love surprises! Thanks you so much @Vaporesso!
> View attachment 153645
> 
> 
> ...


Glad that you like it! Thanks for your support as always Rob!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (13/12/18)

Another Unicorn Checked off my list today!

Vulcan Voyeur Fully Engraved








UV

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## Daniel (13/12/18)

Traded one of my dual coil RTAs for this little stubby bugger....review to follow

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/18)

EVL Reaper V3 from the UK!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Restock of some juice and the very important VM Menthol concentrate !

From Vapour Mountain - thank you @Oupa

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (14/12/18)

Pickup mail from a legend of a guy @M.Adhir ... This selfless individual piffed me his ncv2 plate to bring alive my noisy for my better half to use! He saved me because now I get my beloved penolope p back! Thanks again my man!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (14/12/18)

Vape Mail!!!

A white Rage from the awesome Vape Cartel @KieranD , paired with a Gas Mods GR1 RDA from The Vape Industry @Naeem_M - Thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (14/12/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail!!!
> 
> A white Rage from the awesome Vape Cartel @KieranD , paired with a Gas Mods GR1 RDA from The Vape Industry @Naeem_M - Thanks guys!!
> 
> View attachment 153803



the only way ......squonk life

it's a beaut !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (16/12/18)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail!!!
> 
> A white Rage from the awesome Vape Cartel @KieranD , paired with a Gas Mods GR1 RDA from The Vape Industry @Naeem_M - Thanks guys!!
> 
> View attachment 153803


What an awesome squonker? Great purchase! I am loving mine still.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

Gotta love DHL when they deliver on a Sunday or public holiday! Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (17/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gotta love DHL when they deliver on a Sunday or public holiday! Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 153964



Oh what’s in the boxes?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

First up a parcel from Turkey! The Illusia Mech mod made from Turkish Walnut!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

Next up is my Dani 21700!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

Next up a local delivery! So happy there is a local leather maker doing stuff at a reasonable price! OG Leather made me a custom sleeve for my Dani Mini! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (17/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> First up a parcel from Turkey! The Illusia Mech mod made from Turkish Walnut!
> View attachment 153965
> View attachment 153966
> View attachment 153967




That’s a beautiful Mech, definitely some serious craftsmanship put into it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

RayDeny said:


> That’s a beautiful Mech, definitely some serious craftsmanship put into it.



Yip my Turk mates are very happy to see me buy one of their local mods! I love the Turks...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

The first Squape N[duro] has arrived in South Africa...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next up is my Dani 21700!
> View attachment 153968
> View attachment 153969
> View attachment 153970



@Rob Fisher , this is amazing
Id love to see a pic of this mext to the dani mini to see the size comparison
21700 batt makes sense!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , this is amazing
> Id love to see a pic of this mext to the dani mini to see the size comparison
> 21700 batt makes sense!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

Vape Mail Baby! Siam Tips from the UK!  Custom made Towers made from Juma to match my mods perfectly! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (18/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> First up a parcel from Turkey! The Illusia Mech mod made from Turkish Walnut!
> View attachment 153965
> View attachment 153966
> View attachment 153967



Im a sucker for Wood. Awesome mod you got there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (19/12/18)

Met a great guy today and got these from him:


Best tobaccos I have ever had.
@GSM500 thank you for the gift and well done on this line.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (19/12/18)

Now that’s what I call an awesome atty stand. Thank you guys from @voodoovapour! I inadvertently cut through the license disc holder while opening the package

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Carnival (19/12/18)

Vape Mail from Sir Vape!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/12/18)

Vape Hyper to my rescue







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/12/18)

Got this from Vapehyper yesterday


And this from Amir today


Now I seriously need another squonk mod

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (20/12/18)

Birthday present for the wife. If this don’t get me in the good books then I dunno what will. 

The voopoo drag mini is really something special. Solid for such a tiny mod and blows the aegis mini out of the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique (20/12/18)

Amir said:


> Birthday present for the wife. If this don’t get me in the good books then I dunno what will.
> 
> The voopoo drag mini is really something special. Solid for such a tiny mod and blows the aegis mini out of the water.
> 
> ...



How much mah is the mini, I understand it has a built in battery

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (20/12/18)

Some Munoz brothers cap mail.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (20/12/18)

Some fancy coils and my new favourite drip tip with some supplies from @akhalz!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/18)

Amir said:


> Birthday present for the wife. If this don’t get me in the good books then I dunno what will.
> 
> The voopoo drag mini is really something special. Solid for such a tiny mod and blows the aegis mini out of the water.
> 
> ...



That Voopoo looks very nice @Amir !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/18)

Christos said:


> Some fancy coils and my new favourite drip tip with some supplies from @akhalz!
> View attachment 154230



That looks great @Christos 
Which one is your favourite driptip ? The white one or the black ones?
Or are they the same design?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (20/12/18)

Silver said:


> That looks great @Christos
> Which one is your favourite driptip ? The white one or the black ones?
> Or are they the same design?


Same design.
I like my desserts a little warmer than fruits and the tips give me enough space to build hot and get some great flavour.
E.g. tip on the right.
Did I also mention I like putting them in my mouth?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (20/12/18)

That's great @Christos !
I like the shape of that tip. Seems like a winner !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/12/18)

Rafique said:


> How much mah is the mini, I understand it has a built in battery


4000 if i remember correctlt

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (20/12/18)

Rafique said:


> How much mah is the mini, I understand it has a built in battery



Something like 4400mah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/18)

Vandy Vape 80W High End for my squonking nights and the Siren 2 MTL to add to my MTL tanks collection with special thanks to @Jono90 and @Amir. Big vouch to you guys

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Gringo (21/12/18)

Dutchman salad !!!! Juggerknot #3...
Me think im an addict....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique (21/12/18)

Gringo said:


> Dutchman salad !!!! Juggerknot #3...
> Me think im an addict....
> View attachment 154257
> View attachment 154258




No doubt best single coil top airflow for 2018 in my opinion

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (21/12/18)

Smoant Naboo kit from @Heaven Gifts.
Picked Wednesday from sapo and only had time to post today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (21/12/18)

And some pick up mail from @Blck Vapour KC.
Awesome staff!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/18)

Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (21/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Christos
> 
> View attachment 154294
> View attachment 154295



Awesome @Paul33 and @Christos !

How is the flow vaping?

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154262


I absolutely love this design from iJoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> I absolutely love this design from iJoy



At under R700 this is a really good setup... and the disposable tank is a lot better than most Sub Ohm tanks with commercials coils too!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Paul33 and @Christos !
> 
> How is the flow vaping?


Still have to fine tune it @Silver but it’s sooooooo smooth. Very happy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/12/18)

HOLY CRAP! 

SAPO decided to find and deliver my lost parcel. 114 days since it went to customs. Then it got lost because they allocated the same local tracking number to 2 international parcels and magically appeared at my post office this morning. 

The purchase was mainly for the VTINBOX squonk bottles as I just couldn't open my wallet to pay R60 a bottle locally while I can get it from over the pond for R3.84 one. Yes, I waited very long. Yes, SAPO did screw up. But for that saving it was so worth it.

The other items are just icing.







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> SAPO decided to find and deliver my lost parcel. 114 days since it went to customs. Then it got lost because they allocated the same local tracking number to 2 international parcels and magically appeared at my post office this morning.
> 
> ...


I like those panels

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I like those panels


Thanks. Wanted to get these too but decided not to as my original panels are mostly yellow and I'm not too fond of the swastika (although I know it doesn't represent anything malicious in that religion). Will probably add them to my next order.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (23/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks. Wanted to get these too but decided not to as my original panels are mostly yellow and I'm not too fond of the swastika (although I know it doesn't represent anything malicious in that religion). Will probably add them to my next order.


I see what you mean!.
There's a budda, lotus flower, swastika and a hand gesture thats contradictory to each other.
The yellow and black is awesome though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (24/12/18)

Received this morning at work and I love it!!! The Smoant Naboo and a few battery wraps  
Thanks to Vape Hyper guys for the excellent service!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/18)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 154463
> Received this morning at work and I love it!!! The Smoant Naboo and a few battery wraps
> Thanks to Vape Hyper guys for the excellent service!


This mod rocks bro!
Instant firing and hard hitting for a regulated mod and all modes does the job from VW to TC to TCR.
Great mod you got yourself pity it's not a squonk mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/18)

Replacement fire button for the Illusia Mech from Fakir Mods in Turkey! Much much much better now!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (27/12/18)

FOMO vape mail from @Pho3niX90 from the Vape Den.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Christos said:


> FOMO vape mail from @Pho3niX90 from the Vape Den.
> View attachment 154628



Am seeing a lot of good commentary about this RTA lately 
So I also am getting some FOMO creeping in
@Christos - when you have had a chance to get acquainted - please let us know how it goes and how you find it
Is this an atty that likes big coils, big airflow and power - or a more tame kind of restrictive lung vape?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (27/12/18)

Silver said:


> Am seeing a lot of good commentary about this RTA lately
> So I also am getting some FOMO creeping in
> @Christos - when you have had a chance to get acquainted - please let us know how it goes and how you find it
> Is this an atty that likes big coils, big airflow and power - or a more tame kind of restrictive lung vape?


 I'm not a fan of dual coils. 
This is a single coil RTA.
Have some issues with gurgling on filling v but the top airflow means no leaking and goes away fairly quickly. 
First build I put in was a 3mm ID alien at 0.35 ohms and 50w.
Flavour was the but slightly muted. 
Second build I raised the coil and removed a wrap and it's 0.29 ohms and also 50W.
Flavour is pretty good (dessert high heat juice).
I find it gives 3mg nic a nice kick that I don't always get and it delivered a warm but not overly hot vape. 

So far I think it's a winner but it's a very airy draw so no restricted hits. Will need to put a complex dessert in like dolce and then a fruit menthol. 
For desserts it's a solid RTA IMHO.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Thanks very much @Christos 
That is very helpful
Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on some of the other juices

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/18)

@Christos ...again killer mod in the first pic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/18)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 154463
> Received this morning at work and I love it!!! The Smoant Naboo and a few battery wraps
> Thanks to Vape Hyper guys for the excellent service!


If you decide to go commercial.,give the naboo tank a try for DL it's a great tank too.moderately thirsty too ,but works a treat

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Children of Ecigssa - Here is an epic story ...Rob advised me to grow up and stop buying Smok coils...sort of , so the Great master told me to get a decent RTA or go home, my shortlist 1] SERPENT Elevate - NO! 2] Dead rabbit - threatened to make roadkill out of me 3] Zeus dual - single or nothing.
Suggested OFRF Gear or Zeus single . The hunt begins , get a Gear from the Vape Den [ If you want Service , wow .] , YAY! order placed on 23 Dec together with Rob's Titanium Fiber Cotton , will be delivered via our favourite courier ,The Courier Guy ...Dec 24 - nada, Dec 26- nothing, Dec 27 - contact Shaun and get confirmation ,TCG will deliver ASAP , sit home till 15h00, get a note - Delivered . Now I'm revved up there was no delivery , Whats apps are flying and information exchanged till 21h49 , no sign of Mr Gear , missing in action . Friday morning an early call from Shaun [@*Pho3niX90] ''I am sorry about the lost vape and don't trust TCG with your package , I am upgrading your Gear for ...a Juggerknot Mini , and are on my way to deliver it.''*
*

*
And that is what this friendly guy delivered to my door , telling me that the extra cotton is to test drive and report back no additional cost for the upgrade. My faith in humankind is restored and The Vape Den have a customer for life. Shaun thank you for the fabulous gesture and delivery.
*PS* in the time waiting for Shaun ... TCG arrived with the lost package , phone Shaun ''Don't worry I'm halfway there already , and we can swop.''

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Ecigssa - Here is an epic story ...Rob advised me to grow up and stop buying Smok coils...sort of , so the Great master told me to get a decent RTA or go home, my shortlist 1] SERPENT Elevate - NO! 2] Dead rabbit - threatened to make roadkill out of me 3] Zeus dual - single or nothing.
> Suggested OFRF Gear or Zeus single . The hunt begins , get a Gear from the Vape Den [ If you want Service , wow .] , YAY! order placed on 23 Dec together with Rob's Titanium Fiber Cotton , will be delivered via our favourite courier ,The Courier Guy ...Dec 24 - nada, Dec 26- nothing, Dec 27 - contact Shaun and get confirmation ,TCG will deliver ASAP , sit home till 15h00, get a note - Delivered . Now I'm revved up there was no delivery , Whats apps are flying and information exchanged till 21h49 , no sign of Mr Gear , missing in action . Friday morning an early call from Shaun [@*Pho3niX90] ''I am sorry about the lost vape and don't trust TCG with your package , I am upgrading your Gear for ...a Juggerknot Mini , and are on my way to deliver it.''*
> *
> View attachment 154663
> ...



Indeed this is awesome festive news

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (28/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Ecigssa - Here is an epic story ...Rob advised me to grow up and stop buying Smok coils...sort of , so the Great master told me to get a decent RTA or go home, my shortlist 1] SERPENT Elevate - NO! 2] Dead rabbit - threatened to make roadkill out of me 3] Zeus dual - single or nothing.
> Suggested FRF Gear or Zeus single . The hunt begins , get a Gear from the Vape Den [ If you want Service , the best .] , YAY! order placed on 23 Dec together with Rob's Titanium Fiber Cotton , will be delivered via our favourite courier , Courier guy ...Dec 24 - nada, Dec 26- nothing, Dec 27 - contact Shaun and get confirmation TCG will deliver , sit home till 15h00 get a note - Delivered . Now I'm revved up there was no delivery , Whats apps are flying and information exchanged till 21h49 , no sign of Mr Gear , missing in action . Friday morning an early call from Shaun [@*Pho3niX90] ''I am sorry about the lost vape and don't trust TCG with your package , I am upgrading your Gear for ...aJuggerknot Mini , and are on my way to deliver it.''*
> *
> View attachment 154663
> ...



Wow, that’s excellent service!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (28/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Ecigssa - Here is an epic story ...Rob advised me to grow up and stop buying Smok coils...sort of , so the Great master told me to get a decent RTA or go home, my shortlist 1] SERPENT Elevate - NO! 2] Dead rabbit - threatened to make roadkill out of me 3] Zeus dual - single or nothing.
> Suggested OFRF Gear or Zeus single . The hunt begins , get a Gear from the Vape Den [ If you want Service , wow .] , YAY! order placed on 23 Dec together with Rob's Titanium Fiber Cotton , will be delivered via our favourite courier ,The Courier Guy ...Dec 24 - nada, Dec 26- nothing, Dec 27 - contact Shaun and get confirmation ,TCG will deliver ASAP , sit home till 15h00, get a note - Delivered . Now I'm revved up there was no delivery , Whats apps are flying and information exchanged till 21h49 , no sign of Mr Gear , missing in action . Friday morning an early call from Shaun [@*Pho3niX90] ''I am sorry about the lost vape and don't trust TCG with your package , I am upgrading your Gear for ...a Juggerknot Mini , and are on my way to deliver it.''*
> *
> View attachment 154663
> ...


Ultra heat resistent swag supreme, of which you have one meter. What on earth is that?

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Pho3niX90 (28/12/18)

It's amazing cotton, have had very very positive feedback.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StaticX (28/12/18)

Received my Vape Mail just after xmas

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

StaticX said:


> Received my Vape Mail just after xmas
> View attachment 154676


Nice looking mod brother!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StaticX (28/12/18)

Resistance said:


> Nice looking mod brother!


Thanks man, really enjoying the mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (28/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Ecigssa - Here is an epic story ...Rob advised me to grow up and stop buying Smok coils...sort of , so the Great master told me to get a decent RTA or go home, my shortlist 1] SERPENT Elevate - NO! 2] Dead rabbit - threatened to make roadkill out of me 3] Zeus dual - single or nothing.
> Suggested OFRF Gear or Zeus single . The hunt begins , get a Gear from the Vape Den [ If you want Service , wow .] , YAY! order placed on 23 Dec together with Rob's Titanium Fiber Cotton , will be delivered via our favourite courier ,The Courier Guy ...Dec 24 - nada, Dec 26- nothing, Dec 27 - contact Shaun and get confirmation ,TCG will deliver ASAP , sit home till 15h00, get a note - Delivered . Now I'm revved up there was no delivery , Whats apps are flying and information exchanged till 21h49 , no sign of Mr Gear , missing in action . Friday morning an early call from Shaun [@*Pho3niX90] ''I am sorry about the lost vape and don't trust TCG with your package , I am upgrading your Gear for ...a Juggerknot Mini , and are on my way to deliver it.''*
> *
> View attachment 154663
> ...


Also received nothing short of excellent service from @Pho3niX90!
I'm still playing but place the coil higher for better flavour...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Christos said:


> Also received nothing short of excellent service from @Pho3niX90!
> I'm still playing but place the coil higher for better flavour...
> View attachment 154678



Is this also the juggerknot Base?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

StaticX said:


> Received my Vape Mail just after xmas
> View attachment 154676


Awesome theme aswell.is it custom?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Christos said:


> Also received nothing short of excellent service from @Pho3niX90!
> I'm still playing but place the coil higher for better flavour...
> View attachment 154678


Mine stands about 4mm up , flav on Sceam is the best I ever tasted, wish I had some Dala custd eclair or lemon mer. I see a major mixing session in my near future .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StaticX (28/12/18)

Resistance said:


> Awesome theme aswell.is it custom?


Its standard on this mod, there is about 10 options to choose from

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Raindance said:


> Ultra heat resistent swag supreme, of which you have one meter. What on earth is that?
> 
> Regards


Grin that's my ''Demo Superior cotton filter'' roll that @*Pho3niX90 *gifted me to try and report back on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Christos said:


> FOMO vape mail from @Pho3niX90 from the Vape Den.
> View attachment 154628


just for fun , what's your serial nr ?
1631

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (28/12/18)

Resistance said:


> Is this also the juggerknot Base?


Yes sir!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (28/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> just for fun , what's your serial nr ?
> 1631


Will report back when I'm back at my car. It's currently not on me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (28/12/18)

Last vape mail for 2018

Thanks @BumbleBee






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (28/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> just for fun , what's your serial nr ?
> 1631


#1704.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (28/12/18)

2nd last vape mail for 2018.
Thanks @KieranD. Looking forward to the kings crest line!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Christos said:


> Yes sir!



Interesting coil placement!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (28/12/18)

Resistance said:


> Interesting coil placement!


Sorry juggernot mini deck.
Any hints are welcomed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Christos said:


> Sorry juggernot mini deck.
> Any hints are welcomed!


Windows shopping on my side,looking into a good allrounder Rda/Rta
@Rafique might have some tips

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Christos said:


> Sorry juggernot mini deck.
> Any hints are welcomed!


*Replace screws with grubs in small packet
*use straight smaller glass to prevent ''pregnant'' look
*less is more -wick wise
*give ample leg height to allow best airflow
this is just an observation - NO LEAKS , no matter what you do .[no don't drop it to test this statement]
all this from half a day's playing with this new toy

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (28/12/18)

Resistance said:


> Windows shopping on my side,looking into a good allrounder Rda/Rta
> @Rafique might have some tips



Just for fun as well

Serial# 0156

Thanks for the mention @Resistance, my coil placement is similar. I prefer the cotton pads or CB v2

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Christos said:


> Also received nothing short of excellent service from @Pho3niX90!
> I'm still playing but place the coil higher for better flavour...
> View attachment 154678


grin - you still had time to photograph - I just wanted to experience this great RTA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Gringo (29/12/18)

Christos said:


> Also received nothing short of excellent service from @Pho3niX90!
> I'm still playing but place the coil higher for better flavour...
> View attachment 154678


Im no expert,but have been at it from the beginning... like Rob and his 7 Draws i now have 3 if these and still going( Shawn pls refuse my next Juggerknot order as SWAMBO is going to kill me ). This RTA is my happy place. @Christos see my post under reviews... i found it best if you build coil high as per your last build. Airflow should hit coil at the bottom.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gringo (29/12/18)

Rafique said:


> Just for fun as well
> 
> Serial# 0156
> 
> ...


That bud !!! Is the sight of perfection...and beauty

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)

Christos said:


> Sorry juggernot mini deck.
> Any hints are welcomed!


Just figured out that you can replace cotton/coil without dumping your juice ,
I like this RTA more and more.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/12/18)

Ordered Friday at about 12:30 and arrived an hour ago. Thank you @Pho3niX90 for the swag cotton thrown in.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

@Bulldog , wish you many happy refills and joy . You're going to love it ! 
@Pho3niX90 is a real Gentleman .

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (31/12/18)

My Topside arrived at last after being "out for delivery" for a few days - busy times for the couriers.
Thank you to The Vape Industry, especially to @Naeem_M for taking the trouble to appreciate the repeat business. Nice touch.

As to the Topside - it works a treat. Bigger and heavier than my other mods, but am sure I shall get used to it. With the Vapefly Galaxies on top it can take around 12 ml of juice - perfect for an ADV.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/18)

Andre said:


> My Topside arrived at last after being "out for delivery" for a few days - busy times for the couriers.
> Thank you to The Vape Industry, especially to @Naeem_M for taking the trouble to appreciate the repeat business. Nice touch.
> 
> As to the Topside - it works a treat. Bigger and heavier than my other mods, but am sure I shall get used to it. With the Vapefly Galaxies on top it can take around 12 ml of juice - perfect for an ADV.





A big AGREE and WINNER from my side @Andre

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (31/12/18)

1 more parcel inbound but I suspect next year....
Final vape mail of 2018.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

Christos said:


> 1 more parcel inbound but I suspect next year....
> Final vape mail of 2018.
> View attachment 154911


It irritates me that the hardware comes with nicotine warnings,but lekka mail you got today

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (1/1/19)

A bit of a late post but got some awesome vapemail from @Pho3niX90. Awesome service, awesome atty, thanks dude!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## G+3 (1/1/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 154896
> 
> A big AGREE and WINNER from my side @Andre


Nice, that twisp juice looks interesting....but pricy

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/19)

First Vape Mail of 2019! Smoant Karat Pod Kit for testing!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/1/19)

Some goodies from @Pho3niX90

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## G+3 (2/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> First Vape Mail of 2019! Smoant Karat Pod Kit for testing!
> View attachment 154992
> View attachment 154993
> View attachment 154994


Awesome looking, looks like something Captain Kirk would use to get beamed up. Love it. How does it performs?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/19)

G+3 said:


> Awesome looking, looks like something Captain Kirk would use to get beamed up. Love it. How does it performs?



Full MTL so not my favourite, unfortunately! Looks like an alien spaceship and a fingerprint magnet!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/1/19)

It looks like a kryptonian command key will fit that fire button. Will maybe change it to dl

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (2/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> First Vape Mail of 2019! Smoant Karat Pod Kit for testing!
> View attachment 154992
> View attachment 154993
> View attachment 154994


Stop wasting Money Rob. You know what works for you, and you know that pod system is going to be kak compared

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/19)

ShamZ said:


> Stop wasting Money Rob. You know what works for you, and you know that pod system is going to be kak compared



I never paid for it @ShamZ... Smoant sent it to me free for review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> First Vape Mail of 2019! Smoant Karat Pod Kit for testing!
> View attachment 154992
> View attachment 154993
> View attachment 154994


I absolutely love that design

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (3/1/19)

Vape Mail from The Vape Den! Thank you @Pho3niX90 , will definitely order from you again.

Some TFC (first time trying this cotton ) and Lightning Vapes Clapton wire.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/19)

First vape mail of 2019 from @Soprono! The dotmod squonk mod, a sealed Wasp Nano RDA and this man was so kind to throw in an extra Wasp Nano!!! You sir are a legend

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)

Monthly stock from my favourite one shot vendor, All Day Vapes.
And red pill one shot from Blck. Had to try it.

P.S. Same day delivery from @Richio!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (3/1/19)

New toys to kick off 2019.
Armor and Crown 4 courtesy of my patrons.
Juggerknot Mini courtesy of @Pho3niX90 .

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/1/19)

KZOR said:


> New toys to kick off 2019.
> Armor and Crown 4 courtesy of my patrons.
> Juggerknot Mini courtesy of @Pho3niX90 .
> View attachment 155062



Looking forward to your view on the JuggerKnot mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## G+3 (3/1/19)

KZOR said:


> New toys to kick off 2019.
> Armor and Crown 4 courtesy of my patrons.
> Juggerknot Mini courtesy of @Pho3niX90 .
> View attachment 155062


Let us know about the crown 4. I am a big fan of the 3 but always looking at new tech. Also the 3 mini was in the same boat as the 2 not good. 4 looks the business

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (3/1/19)

G+3 said:


> Let us know about the crown 4


Really like it .... very compact for a dual but a heavy bugger. Very happy that i decided to get it. Will review it on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/19)

After a very harrowing few days when The Courier Guy "lost" my parcel, it was found and early bird delivered this morning! So Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## acorn (4/1/19)

First Vape Mail for 2019 from @Pho3niX90, thanks, great service as a first customer to Vape Den.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/19)

First vape mail for 2019!
First batch from China, new OBS MTL RTA, and some building parts to get a Avocado 22 ml RDTA.



And to get the juices flowing, some concentrates from @Bossvape , including a Red Pill one shot, have to see if this is why @Rob Fisher is allways smiling.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Red Pill one shot,


It’s very yum

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JB1987 (4/1/19)

The Courier Guy was around early this morning... Loving the leather sleeve for my Noisy Cricket, excellent workmanship. A great thanks to Chad from OG Leather  @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> After a very harrowing few days when The Courier Guy "lost" my parcel, it was found and early bird delivered this morning! So Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 155086
> View attachment 155087



Phew, glad they found the parcel for you @Rob Fisher 
Looks very nice
What is the tube looking thing on the left for?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> First vape mail for 2019!
> First batch from China, new OBS MTL RTA, and some building parts to get a Avocado 22 ml RDTA.
> View attachment 155101
> 
> ...



Lovely @Room Fogger 
Please let us know how it goes with the OBS MTL when youve had a chance. Sounds interesting

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## veecee (4/1/19)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Room Fogger
> Please let us know how it goes with the OBS MTL when youve had a chance. Sounds interesting


I'd also love to see a few build pics and read some impressions on it. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## veecee (4/1/19)

The courier guy eventually arrived! Was getting quite antsy, hoping that they would arrive before I left the office. I really didn't feel like waiting all weekend for this one!

Thanks to @BumbleBee and thevapeguy for great service, as usual.

The silver armour pro goes so nicely with the dvarw. Matchy match ftw!












Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## veecee (4/1/19)

JB1987 said:


> The Courier Guy was around early this morning... Loving the leather sleeve for my Noisy Cricket, excellent workmanship. A great thanks to Chad from OG Leather  @BigGuy
> 
> View attachment 155119


That looks awesome. When I get my next ncv2, I think I'll need one for sure! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/19)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Room Fogger
> Please let us know how it goes with the OBS MTL when youve had a chance. Sounds interesting


Wil do @Silver , going to change coils later, flavour is a bit muted, and vape is too warm, going over to superfine MTL wire later. Still adjusting to quite a tight draw even on biggest air hole.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/19)

veecee said:


> I'd also love to see a few build pics and read some impressions on it.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Will let you know and put up some pictures once I get it going right. Very easy build deck, top airflow great, just have to get the right build in there, that’s going to take a bit of playing around.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Wil do @Silver , going to change coils later, flavour is a bit muted, and vape is too warm, going over to superfine MTL wire later. Still adjusting to quite a tight draw even on biggest air hole.



Ooh, tight draw, sounds like my kind of tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/19)

Silver said:


> Phew, glad they found the parcel for you @Rob Fisher
> Looks very nice
> What is the tube looking thing on the left for?



It comes with a stainless steel tube and I ordered a carbon fiber one to replace it with.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

veecee said:


> The courier guy eventually arrived! Was getting quite antsy, hoping that they would arrive before I left the office. I really didn't feel like waiting all weekend for this one!
> 
> Thanks to @BumbleBee and thevapeguy for great service, as usual.
> 
> ...



Looks marvellous @veecee !
Lovely

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (4/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It comes with a stainless steel tube and I ordered a carbon fiber one to replace it with.



Carbon fibre for the win @Rob Fisher 

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the tube actually for?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (4/1/19)

Silver said:


> Carbon fibre for the win @Rob Fisher
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the tube actually for?


Looks like a mech tube, without its cap? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee (4/1/19)

Silver said:


> Looks marvellous @veecee !
> Lovely


Thx bud. I'm very chuffed with it. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/19)

Silver said:


> Carbon fibre for the win @Rob Fisher
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the tube actually for?



It's the tube that holds the 18650 Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/1/19)

First Vape Mail 2019 !!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (7/1/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> First Vape Mail 2019 !!
> 
> View attachment 155259
> 
> View attachment 155260


Is that a dual or two in one .Its cool either way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Is that a dual or two in one .Its cool either way!


Single Battery if that is what you mean.Takes 18650 up to 21700 with 11ml juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (7/1/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Single Battery if that is what you mean.Takes 18650 up to 21700 with 11ml juice capacity.



Interesting, in the package I see black mod casing.on the table I see a white one.
Is it interchangable or a double whammy!
(Double vape mail?)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (7/1/19)

veecee said:


> The courier guy eventually arrived! Was getting quite antsy, hoping that they would arrive before I left the office. I really didn't feel like waiting all weekend for this one!
> Thanks to @BumbleBee and thevapeguy for great service, as usual.
> 
> The silver armour pro goes so nicely with the dvarw. Matchy match ftw!
> ...


That looks great bro!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Interesting, in the package I see black mod casing.on the table I see a write one.
> Is it interchangable or a double whammy!
> (Double vape mail?)


Interchangeable

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/1/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Interchangeable

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (7/1/19)



Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/1/19)

Build loaded and ready to rock.Boom!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt (7/1/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Build loaded and ready to rock.Boom!
> 
> View attachment 155272



Awesome looking mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Magnetic tray so no more lost screws. Large bottle of Mavaton X Cotton!




And then a special Xmas present from Siam Mods in the UK! Ivory Juma Pen! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/19)

Vape Mail from the UK Baby! Dani Mini Red to join the team! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (7/1/19)

That's great @Rob Fisher 
I like the idea of the magnetic tray!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SinnerG (7/1/19)

Finally got myself some new mods and trying MTL again.

Teslacigs Wye 85W. Picked up 2 on gearbest.
Cthulu 1928 MTL RDA.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (7/1/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Build loaded and ready to rock.Boom!
> 
> View attachment 155272


Looks so classy. Love it. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/19)

Vape Mail Baby! The first stock of Red Pill for 2019! And the two new VM Juices to test!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## RayDeny (8/1/19)

Some early morning mail from BLCK flavor, some Nic and Nic salt stock replenishment as well as some more one shots.

Funny thing,most vape shops I go past their redpill is always old, so having a option for oneshots is awesome.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (8/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The first stock of Red Pill for 2019! And the two new VM Juices to test!
> View attachment 155322
> View attachment 155323


Thanks for the reminder, I have to stock up on Red Pill.
I like these two new flavours, please do let me know if my reviews match what you experience

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (8/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The first stock of Red Pill for 2019! And the two new VM Juices to test!
> View attachment 155322
> View attachment 155323



Jeepers @Rob Fisher !!!
That must be a record RedPill order...
The RedPill pipeline from CT to Durbs is very strong I see

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## dsmerrills (8/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The first stock of Red Pill for 2019! And the two new VM Juices to test!
> View attachment 155322
> View attachment 155323


Rob how long will all that Red Pill last you? Just curious 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (8/1/19)

Got some epic vape mail today: my first reo must say I am impressed with this device. Thank you @RenaldoRheeder for making a dream possible. 
The juice sample is a peppermint crackle chock. Really tasty peppermint upfront with hints of chocolate and a caramel vibe really enjoying it and now I need to revist a peppermint crisp tart.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (8/1/19)

Friep said:


> Got some epic vape mail today: my first reo must say I am impressed with this device. Thank you @RenaldoRheeder for making a dream possible.
> The juice sample is a peppermint crackle chock. Really tasty peppermint upfront with hints of chocolate and a caramel vibe really enjoying it and now I need to revist a peppermint crisp tart.
> View attachment 155357



Oh wow. That's amazing @Friep !!
Wishing you well with the New Reo. Lots of happy vapes!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/1/19)

Friep said:


> Got some epic vape mail today: my first reo must say I am impressed with this device. Thank you @RenaldoRheeder for making a dream possible.
> The juice sample is a peppermint crackle chock. Really tasty peppermint upfront with hints of chocolate and a caramel vibe really enjoying it and now I need to revist a peppermint crisp tart.
> View attachment 155357



Double or nothing. You deserve a badge!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/19)

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Rob Fisher !!!
> That must be a record RedPill order...
> The RedPill pipeline from CT to Durbs is very strong I see



Yip, it was a bigger order than normal because I had to order extra for @Genosmate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (8/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Magnetic tray so no more lost screws. Large bottle of Mavaton X Cotton!
> View attachment 155296
> ...


Not really matchy, matchy...engraving?gold plating? ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/19)

dsmerrills said:


> Rob how long will all that Red Pill last you? Just curious



It depends on how many mates visit to steal from my stock! But I tend to order every month and a half or so...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (9/1/19)

Squonking!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Squonking!
> View attachment 155384


Think your first 8ml bottle is a clone. It's missing the feeder tube on the box

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## X-Calibre786 (9/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Squonking!
> View attachment 155384


Haha @baksteen8168 

I actually went and looked... They all have the one with tube on one side of the box and the one without on the other side.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## AZAM-ZN (9/1/19)

VapeMail !!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Haha @baksteen8168
> 
> I actually went and looked... They all have the one with tube on one side of the box and the one without on the other side.


hahaha. Sorry man, I just couldn't resist

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/19)

AZAM-ZN said:


> VapeMail !!!
> 
> View attachment 155394



Chicken Dinner all round! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/19)

AZAM-ZN said:


> VapeMail !!!
> 
> View attachment 155394



Lovely looking mod that @AZAM-ZN 
Wishing you well with it
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/1/19)

First vape mail for 2019.
Omw! Thank you @Rob Fisher for the lovely Thursday surprise...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/1/19)

Now I'm off to rinse the Dwarv and vape some decent juice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Genosmate said:


> Now I'm off to rinse the Dwarv and vape some decent juice.
> View attachment 155496


Now that is going to keep you busy for a while! Just don’t freeze them off, ok!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (10/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Now that is going to keep you busy for a while! Just don’t freeze them off, ok!



Might not last as long as you'd think.I ran out before Christmas and now in my haste to get a decent vape I forgot to put one important bit back into the Dwarv before trying to vape.So thats one tank gone already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Genosmate said:


> Might not last as long as you'd think.I ran out before Christmas and now in my haste to get a decent vape I forgot to put one important bit back into the Dwarv before trying to vape.So thats one tank gone already.


Not very often that you can pull a Genosmate on yourself @Genosmate . May be a first again! Or am I wrong @Silver @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Andre (10/1/19)

Finally ran out of 27g Kanthal. Fortunately Vape Cartel (@KieranD) still has some of the excellent quality Vapowire in stock. And a 810 to 510 adapter for that Juggerknot Mini I see in my future.
The Digiflavor Etna MTL RDA is from Juicy Joes. Thank you @ShaneW.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/1/19)

Genosmate said:


> Now I'm off to rinse the Dwarv and vape some decent juice.
> View attachment 155496


With everyone here raving so much about Red Pill, I think I have to try it. Definitely going to add the One Shot to my next DIY order.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/19)

Just delivered by the Courier Guy. Going to mix some one shots tonight

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## JurgensSt (11/1/19)

Vape mail for The Vape Den.

Thanks @Pho3niX90

Please take note I didn't order the sellotape, it was a freebee 







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## RayDeny (13/1/19)

Some pick up mail, thanks @Jp1905 it was awesome meeting up. The Goon 25 fits on the stack perfectly.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next up a local delivery! So happy there is a local leather maker doing stuff at a reasonable price! OG Leather made me a custom sleeve for my Dani Mini! Bazinga!
> View attachment 153971
> View attachment 153972
> View attachment 153973
> View attachment 153974



Who is the local maker of these sleeves? Looking for something for my SX.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (13/1/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Who is the local maker of these sleeves? Looking for something for my SX.



Contact Sirvape or follow OG leather on the facebook.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/1/19)

jm10 said:


> Contact Sirvape or follow OG leather on the facebook.



Many thanks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Who is the local maker of these sleeves? Looking for something for my SX.



It's @BigGuy's son Chad! He is almost 18 but can't be here until then... Search for Original Gangster on FB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/1/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> First Vape Mail 2019 !!
> 
> View attachment 155259
> 
> View attachment 155260



Dude check this out! ,a bomber mosfet for your pulsar

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Dude check this out! ,a bomber mosfet for your pulsar


Thanks.I have one !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905 (13/1/19)

Awesome pick up mail from @RayDeny this morning!Thanks meneer,was lekker meeting you!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (13/1/19)

Congrats @Jp1905 
Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/1/19)

My first vape mail of 2019!!!!!!!! And it is a big one.

From Right to Left

x6 60ml bottles of Cold Fusion(Full set)
x6 60ml of ANML Looper
x4 60ml Teleos The Milks(Full set)
x4 60ml Teleos Remixed(Full set)
x7 60ml Teleos One(Full set)
x3 60ml Naked 100(Various Flavors)
x6 120ml Kings Crown(Full set)
x2 60ml Chubby Bubbles(Various Flavors)
x1 120ml Juice Roll Upz(Apple)
x1 100ml Juice Roll Upz(Carnival)
x1 100ml Air Factory(Mystery)
x5 10ml Dinner Lady(Full set)

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Carnival (14/1/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> My first vape mail of 2019!!!!!!!! And it is a big one.



Wow! Looks like you’re sorted for a while! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/1/19)

Carnival said:


> Wow! Looks like you’re sorted for a while! Happy vaping.



Approximately 3-4 Months worth. Will be placing another order next month. I need to try a brand called Adirondack, according to reddit one of the best fruit juices ever made.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr (14/1/19)

Some vape mail from @Pho3niX90 for review

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/19)

Sat at home the whole day waiting for a Diy delivery from Flavour world only to receive an e-mail :

Hi 

Our Courier company just advised us that the driver damaged your package during shipping, We have requested them to return it immediately and we have arranged another to be sent to you 
This should be delivered tomorrow.

Nice, but I wasted a whole day sitting at home while I could have caused some havoc... it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/1/19)

Look what i found, my first ever vapemail !! Still have the proof of purchase from it.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/19)

Eventually the package arrived - now I can mix up a storm ...see some milktart in my future .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Pho3niX90! New cotton to test and the Tauren Beest to see what @KZOR is on about...  I must say the packaging, presentation and quality of the Tauren Beest are outbloodystanding! I will build it shortly!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (15/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will build it shortly!


Cannot wait for your findings.  Have three already and have not used a dripper in about three weeks.
2 x 2,5 mm diameter aliens should do the trick.
I just find the fine threading on the topcap and the type of 810 driptip to be cons but the flavor makes up for those.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

KZOR said:


> I just find the fine threading on the topcap and the type of 810 driptip to be cons but the flavor makes up for those.



100% Spot On @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

KZOR said:


> Cannot wait for your findings.  Have three already and have not used a dripper in about three weeks.



I absolutely bloody love this statement! RTA's for the win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (15/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> RTA's for the win



No no no ..... the Tauren Beest RTA is the *ONLY* one i have found to be on par with RDA's. )

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Blue Leather Pouch fro OG Leather! @BigGuy please tell Chad is his the man! Absolutely love my new pouch for Dani Mini Blue!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (15/1/19)

Vape mail baby! The Berserker Mini MTL from Vapers Corner and the Citadel RDA thanks to @waja09 .

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Silver (15/1/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Look what i found, my first ever vapemail !! Still have the proof of purchase from it.
> View attachment 155877



That is classic @Faiyaz Cheulkar !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Max (16/1/19)

Vape Mail  and Thank You so much @BumbleBee for the eJoose surprise 






1 x Chrome OBS Cube Kit 
5 x M1 Mesh Coils 
1 x Custom made Green Drip Tip 
1 x Spare OBS Cube Kit Tank glass
1 x Spare Kylin Mini RTA Glass 
1 x Wotofo Serpent Elevate RTA 
1 x Rebirth RDA

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (16/1/19)

Max said:


> Vape Mail  and Thank You so much @BumbleBee for the eJoose surprise
> 
> View attachment 156013
> 
> ...


Enjoy the new toys @Max

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (17/1/19)

Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for your generosity!





I just had a taste of the fuss - Red Pill - I must say it's pretty decent but unlike Rob, I don't think I can live on it 24/7. It is a nice change from my usual sweet vapes. It's a perfect blend of fruitiness that actually works well together in menthol .

The 3rd from the left has my full attention. Smell and finger taste test reminds me of those sparkles melon sweets.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## ShamZ (17/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for your generosity!
> 
> View attachment 156099
> View attachment 156100
> ...


Very Nice. Enjoy!!

Third from the left= Third from the right= Middle one

Just pulling your leg

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (17/1/19)

ShamZ said:


> Very Nice. Enjoy!!
> 
> Third from the left= Third from the right= Middle one
> 
> Just pulling your leg


Lol ja I was thinking the same thing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (17/1/19)

Something Sweet is awesome. Perfect blend of strawberry and watermelon. Not overly sweet and right amount of menthol. It's just perfect, exactly like the Sparkles melon flavoured sweets.

No wait I was thinking of my home made watermelon juice popsicles.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for your generosity!
> 
> View attachment 156099
> View attachment 156100
> ...


Eish, should have taken that deal, Im still waiting for my red pill( jaja was busy, only ordered this morning)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/1/19)

Incoming. .
Vape mail from NCV for review.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (17/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for your generosity!
> 
> View attachment 156099
> View attachment 156100
> ...


The uniqclouds from vape cartel is one of my favourites. I think you will really enjoy that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (17/1/19)

Christos said:


> The uniqclouds from vape cartel is one of my favourites. I think you will really enjoy that!



Actually it's the 1639 juice - advertised as lemon meringue but after vaping it for a bit, it actually tastes more like lemon cheesecake and @Rob Fisher agrees with me on that taste.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz (17/1/19)

So a very long overdue post due to work destroying me but a HUGE HUGE shout out to the man the legend @RenaldoRheeder .. .Purchased ice pop(which I am yet to try) from him in December last year and he threw in the Hawaiian Breeze. He offered me the free 60ml after I enquired about it when I seen a handcheck of his in the forum. Really loving this juic @Derek Van Zyl and @Jp1905 ... Absolutely superb! Thanks again Mr @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (17/1/19)

Onto more legends! None other than our skipper himself @Rob Fisher ... Needed a drip tip for the dvarw and there steps in Mr fisher who does not only send me the tip free of charge but throws in a @hands drip tip and a 60ml liquid for mahala as well! I am truly grateful for this kindness.

The @hands drip tip already has a comfy throne atop my black gusto! I absolutely love it and cannot wait to try this liquid! Sounds next level, passion fruit, orange and guava is up my alley!

Thanks again @Rob Fisher! Humbled

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/1/19)

Jengz said:


> So a very long overdue post due to work destroying me but a HUGE HUGE shout out to the man the legend @RenaldoRheeder .. .Purchased ice pop(which I am yet to try) from him in December last year and he threw in the Hawaiian Breeze. He offered me the free 60ml after I enquired about it when I seen a handcheck of his in the forum. Really loving this juic @Derek Van Zyl and @Jp1905 ... Absolutely superb! Thanks again Mr @RenaldoRheeder



It is only but a pleasure @Jengz. I am glad that you enjoy the Hawaiian Breeze. One of the juices that are permanently in my personal rotation. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/1/19)

Vapemail from The Vape den

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (19/1/19)

Some Saturday VapeMail!!!

Introducing the 1st Limelight Freedhand S Regulated DNA 75C in South Africa 

And one of only a few in the wild


UV

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 16


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/1/19)

Wish Vapehyper would send my stuff in such nice bags

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (19/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Wish Vapehyper would send my stuff in such nice bags


If you’re willing to pay for it bud!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (19/1/19)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Saturday VapeMail!!!
> 
> Introducing the 1st Limelight Freedhand S Regulated DNA 75C in South Africa
> 
> ...


Stunning! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## UzziTherion (19/1/19)

Andre said:


> Stunning! Enjoy.



Thanx my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905 (19/1/19)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Saturday VapeMail!!!
> 
> Introducing the 1st Limelight Freedhand S Regulated DNA 75C in South Africa
> 
> ...


I think the sky should fall on that mod bud!

Congrats,stunning,many many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UzziTherion (19/1/19)

Thanx my bru 


UV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/1/19)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Saturday VapeMail!!!
> 
> Introducing the 1st Limelight Freedhand S Regulated DNA 75C in South Africa
> 
> ...


Congratulations meneer, wishing you many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## UzziTherion (19/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations meneer, wishing you many happy clouds to you!



Thanks my brother 


UV

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/19)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Saturday VapeMail!!!
> 
> Introducing the 1st Limelight Freedhand S Regulated DNA 75C in South Africa
> 
> ...



That is just awesome @UzziTherion !!!
Regulated squonker supreme I would imagine
Let us know how you finding it once youve had a chance

Did you get the plate on top engraved too? !!

And there's the UV Tumi bag - hehe
What a bag!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UzziTherion (19/1/19)

Silver said:


> That is just awesome @UzziTherion !!!
> Regulated squonker supreme I would imagine
> Let us know how you finding it once youve had a chance
> 
> ...



Thank you my brother, it’s my 1st regulated squonk, enjoying it thus far, although the size does take some getting used to, I’m not a fan of big or wide mods, and this mod is a first In that department too, but so far, so good, vape is awesome and very responsive, I’d say limelight knocked it our of the park yet again!

Lol, all my Limelight’s come standard with my initials engraved on the switch, I don’t even ask for it anymore

My bags seen better days though, think I’ll need an upgrade soon


UV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (19/1/19)

Some epic vape mail for me arrived yesterday at the local post office. Went and picked it up this morning and now having an awesome vape on this little pocket rocket.






Its from a mod maker called Konal Hall of Meraki creations and this is his latest creation called the wave - mech squonker

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (19/1/19)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Saturday VapeMail!!!
> 
> Introducing the 1st Limelight Freedhand S Regulated DNA 75C in South Africa
> 
> ...



trend setter !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## UzziTherion (20/1/19)

vicTor said:


> trend setter !



Thanx my brother


UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/1/19)

UzziTherion said:


> Some Saturday VapeMail!!!
> 
> Introducing the 1st Limelight Freedhand S Regulated DNA 75C in South Africa
> 
> ...



Wow very very nice. Congrats man

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## UzziTherion (21/1/19)

KarlDP said:


> Wow very very nice. Congrats man



Thanx my brother


UV

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/1/19)

When you like a juice and the juice maker tries to accomodate your request for a bucket full 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/1/19)

Salts topped up 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/19)

Vape Mail Baby! 

New Vape Mat for a change.



Two tins of Mavaton X!



New Vape Shears! I bloody love these!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/19)

More Vape Mail Baby! Was a bit short of Drip Tips so I got some more from Siam Mods UK!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (21/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby! Was a bit short of Drip Tips so I got some more from Siam Mods UK!
> View attachment 156452
> View attachment 156453


Oh pretty shiny little things
I really have to make some investments

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/1/19)

Finally !!!

I waited sooo long to get one of these.

Black Armor FE

Boom !!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12


----------



## Chanelr (22/1/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Finally !!!
> 
> I waited sooo long to get one of these.
> 
> ...


Very very nice.
Congrats on the new gear

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/1/19)

Vape Mail !!

Storm Trooper Lukkos Squonker

RETRO !!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP (22/1/19)

Wow the past couple of days you guys are really showing us some beautiful and stunning setups. Congrats to all and enjoy them

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt (22/1/19)

Vape mail 

Thanks @Lucky01













Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/19)

Coil Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/1/19)

Epic vapemail compliments of @Rob Fisher. The VA Spades are just epic - locked and loaded 











The best sqounk bottle setup that I have ever come across 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## AZAM-ZN (23/1/19)

@OG Leather !!! What a beaut !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Coil Mail Baby!
> View attachment 156591


2.5mm’s?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> 2.5mm’s?



Yebo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/19)

Yeah, I know , I said I wouldn’t be in this thread that often, but things happen, sorry to hear mr bank manager, hope you feel better soon.
Collect vape mail from @JurgensSt , nice meeting you meneer. Next time I’ll bring chairs and you can do the table and umbrella, we can stay and have a mini vape meet untill the search party arrives.



Let the games begin

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Yeah, I know , I said I wouldn’t be in this thread that often, but things happen, sorry to hear mr bank manager, hope you feel better soon.
> Collect vape mail from @JurgensSt , nice meeting you meneer. Next time I’ll bring chairs and you can do the table and umbrella, we can stay and have a mini vape meet untill the search party arrives.


Enjoy it Mnr. Happy clouds 

Edit - the table, chairs, umbrella and more juice will be needed for the next meet.


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo!
> View attachment 156653


I must get some.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Enjoy it Mnr. Happy clouds
> 
> Edit - the table, chairs, umbrella and more juice will be needed for the next meet.
> 
> ...


Most assuredly, what are we doing next week this time.

Juice may not be a problem.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Smaller Desce Bags for my Solar Storms and some drip tips from Crafted Coils!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (24/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Smaller Desce Bags for my Solar Storms and some drip tips from Crafted Coils!
> View attachment 156672
> View attachment 156673



What mod will get the hot pink action ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> What mod will get the hot pink action?



Hahahaha... none yet... just wanted the full range of Desce colours and hot pink wasn't in my collection!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/19)

Special coils from @akhalz at Crafted Coils to test in the Dvarw DL's! Bazinga! 
[

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Smaller Desce Bags for my Solar Storms and some drip tips from Crafted Coils!
> View attachment 156672
> View attachment 156673



I love these, I have been using mine daily and it is still the best I have come across.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/19)

Unicorn Vape Mail Baby! This is a blast from the past and a mod I have been after forever! The Lukkos Puzzle Squonker (Storm Trooper edition)! I tried many years ago to try to get one and finally today a Lukkos is mine! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## SAVapeGear (24/1/19)

Vape Mail !!

CLZ RQ DNA75

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/19)

Epic Vape Mail Day Baby! Yet another Unicorn secured! I have Stab Wood Phantoms but have always wanted a Delrin Version for its resilience! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/1/19)

And then there was 3 - my favorite RTA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rafique (24/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Day Baby! Yet another Unicorn secured! I have Stab Wood Phantoms but have always wanted a Delrin Version for its resilience! Bazinga!
> View attachment 156690



Still one of the best simple looking mods. 

Are they dual or single battery @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/19)

Such beautiful vape mail @Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear 
Wishing you well with it

Rob, am interested to hear how those coils from akhalz work for you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/1/19)

Got some vapemail yesterday and didn't have time to take pics.

Thanks @Grand Guru

Eleaf pico squeeze!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Got some vapemail yesterday and didn't have time to take pics but.
> 
> Thanks @Grand Guru
> 
> Eleaf pico squeeze!!!


You’re not going to like it, you are absolutely going to LOVE it. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> You’re not going to like it, you are absolutely going to LOVE it. Many happy clouds to you.



Thanks to your and @Adephi 's advice @Room Fogger,
I have fallen already

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (24/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Thanks to your and @Adephi 's advice @Room Fogger,
> I have fallen already



Great stuff.

Just do yourself a favour and chuck that RDA in a gorge or something. That thing is horrible. But the mod is awesome. If I hadn't been looking for a regulated squonker now I might have gotten a second one for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Thanks to your and @Adephi 's advice @Room Fogger,
> I have fallen already


Pleasure @Resistance , enjoy it. A nice single coil rda on there, or a bf RDTA works great and it’s a great mod. I use the Rdta because I’m a messy squonker, and I usually use it in the car.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (24/1/19)

Adephi said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> Just do yourself a favour and chuck that RDA in a gorge or something. That thing is horrible. But the mod is awesome. If I hadn't been looking for a regulated squonker now I might have gotten a second one for me.



For now it will have to do,but advice taken!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/19)

Rafique said:


> Still one of the best simple looking mods.
> 
> Are they dual or single battery @Rob Fisher



Single @Rafique...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/19)

Silver said:


> Such beautiful vape mail @Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear
> Wishing you well with it
> 
> Rob, am interested to hear how those coils from akhalz work for you...



Will keep you posted Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/19)

Vape Mail Baby! @Sir Vape Build Matt, SX Mini, Top Hat build stand and Artery Pal II.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (25/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156750
> View attachment 156751


Really keen to hear your thoughts on this sx pod system skipper. I'm quite keen on upgrading my Breeze 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/19)

Jengz said:


> Really keen to hear your thoughts on this sx pod system skipper. I'm quite keen on upgrading my Breeze 2



The Breeze 2 can be a DL vape but this SX Pod is an MTL all the way... I also think it's a nic salt device but I have just primed the coil and will wait a while to give it a full test.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (25/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Breeze 2 can be a DL vape but this SX Pod is an MTL all the way... I also think it's a nic salt device but I have just primed the coil and will wait a while to give it a full test.


That's what I love to hear! Looking for a tighter draw for my elements ns20 liquids

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (25/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156773


Solar Alert!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (25/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156773


Fine for the Fine Master!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/19)

Solar Storm #1 returned from the Vet in Malaysia after I buggered up the 510 with a Lemon High-End tank that had bad threads right out of the box! As good as new! Polished and new 510!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/19)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! May I present Solar Storm #5 (Baptism of Fire) made from a special block of Amboyna!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/19)

At long last! A Saturday Vape mail received this morning! My 1st 3D printed mod

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

This is a big shout out to @Random264 
He advertised a Smok RBA for P.I.F. , I asked him if I can please have it and he agreed ,
last weekend our schedules worked out and he dropped the RBA off in Randburg , not only
the tank but also some cotton ,pre made coils and 2 scales AND he gave me a GAS mods NIXON
RTA . @Random264 , thank you very much again , much appreciated , the people on this forum is
extraordinary !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/19)

Great gesture @Random264

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (26/1/19)

I haven't posted in a while so here is my vape mail for 2019  ps @Sash your ejuice is tops

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/1/19)

First delivery from BLCK for the year!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/1/19)

Went out this morning to VapeKing Northmead to get myself a nice, portable toolkit (Crea for size comparison)












When I got back to the office my VapeDen order was waiting. (I don't think the TFC enjoyed the rough ride, but luckily its only a tin  ) Thanks @Pho3niX90 for the awesome service.






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (28/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Just went out to get myself a nice, portable toolkit (Crea for size comparison)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice little tool give. Need one to leave in the trokkie

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Nice little tool give. Need one to leave in the trokkie



Specifically got the smallest set I could. Was at a big family get together this weekend and they all came to me to rewick and help with coils. Was bloody frustrating without my tools (because I'm not going to be lugging around that huge coilmaster tool set)

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Specifically got the smallest set I could. Was at a big family get together this weekend and they all came to me to rewick and help with coils. Was bloody frustrating without my tools (because I'm not going to be lugging around that huge coilmaster tool set)


What did you pay? Looks perfect for the Bakkie and work

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/1/19)

Cornelius said:


> What did you pay? Looks perfect for the Bakkie and work


@Cornelius - R200

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (28/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Cornelius - R200


Where did you get it from ?



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/1/19)

@JurgensSt 

Vape King Benoni
Shop 1A, Farrarmere Shopping Centre, cnr Sheridan and Bayley Street Benoni, Johannesburg, 1501
Phone: 063 753 7091

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (28/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> @JurgensSt
> 
> Vape King Benoni
> Shop 1A, Farrarmere Shopping Centre, cnr Sheridan and Bayley Street Benoni, Johannesburg, 1501
> Phone: 063 753 7091


Sal ga check by Vape King Northcliff

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Went out this morning to VapeKing Northmead to get myself a nice, portable toolkit (Crea for size comparison)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That juice though is amazing.
Polished 120ml in no time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (28/1/19)

First time in a very long time I get to post here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Carnival (28/1/19)

Vape Mail!! From Blck Vapour! This marks the beginning of my journey down the DIY juice rabbit hole. 

I got the DIY starter kit, plus some flavour concentrates!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/1/19)

Some new stuff after ages. Thanks @KZOR for ur review on the topside, Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon for suggesting the tank

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (28/1/19)

Some new stuff to Review from @Vaporesso..
CANT WAIT

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)

A mini shipment concentrates just to keep me busy.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/19)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail!! From Blck Vapour! This marks the beginning of my journey down the DIY juice rabbit hole.
> 
> I got the DIY starter kit, plus some flavour concentrates!
> 
> ...



Enjoy the mixing @Carnival 
This DIY rabbit hole is cavernous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> A mini shipment concentrates just to keep me busy.
> View attachment 157063



A strawberry and cherry maple cheesecake? 
Sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)

Silver said:


> A strawberry and cherry maple cheesecake?
> Sounds good


Sir , don't you start , my housemate already thinks I'm concocting something dangerous... but interesting idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (28/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Sir , don't you start , my housemate already thinks I'm concocting something dangerous... but interesting idea.



only kidding - hehe
As long as you are making great juices then you are winning
Sounds like you're further down the DIY rabbit hole than me...
I'm still near the top shining my torch down - i hear lots of chatter further down...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 157012
> 
> 
> First delivery from BLCK for the year!


And what is inside the box ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)

Silver said:


> only kidding - hehe
> As long as you are making great juices then you are winning
> Sounds like you're further down the DIY rabbit hole than me...
> I'm still near the top shining my torch down - i hear lots of chatter further down...


Silver it is so much fun , since I started last year , I never had a horrible potion , from the start it went well . The MAGICIANS here are always willing to help and assist when I confuse myself !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/1/19)

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 157012
> 
> 
> First delivery from BLCK for the year!



@Jp1905 , you posted this at 10 this morning
Don't you know the rule? 
15 minutes to show what's inside the box otherwise we call the fines master @Rob Fisher 
You better have an excellent excuse for this otherwise I am afraid the fines master may just make you do something quite embarrassing as a fine - like sing a song for us or something like that. He can be cruel at times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jp1905 (28/1/19)

Silver said:


> @Jp1905 , you posted this at 10 this morning
> Don't you know the rule?
> 15 minutes to show what's inside the box otherwise we call the fines master @Rob Fisher
> You better have an excellent excuse for this otherwise I am afraid the fines master may just make you do something quite embarrassing as a fine - like sing a song for us or something like that. He can be cruel at times.


Unfortunately its a state secret @Silver ,but there is definitely some VG and PG in there,I can tell you that...the concentrates are something Im working on,which is cold on the throat and very refreshing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (28/1/19)

A 2nd pulsar emerges.
Thanks @akhalz for facilitating the group buy.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (28/1/19)

Some diy goodies for my new found inspiration to DIY.
Thanks @Richio.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (29/1/19)

This is going to be exciting @Christos !
I see that holy grail RY4 in the photo
All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/1/19)

Juice mail from The Vape Den

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (29/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> View attachment 157112
> Juice mail from The Vape Den


How early did the courier arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (29/1/19)

Christos said:


> How early did the courier arrive


Left the office by the time it got delivered yesterday

Only picked it up from our security this morning


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> View attachment 157112
> Juice mail from The Vape Den


I missed that value vape special. Was implemented just after I ordered. Would love some feedback on those as Zoo Cookies would also have been on my list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> I missed that value vape special. Was implemented just after I ordered. Would love some feedback on those as Zoo Cookies would also have been on my list.



Will test this afternoon when I have new cotton in my Wasp. Will be comparing it with the Animalz and Zewb

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/1/19)

Vape Mail baby! I'm finally joining the Dvarw team to see what the hype is all about. Thanks @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 10


----------



## Smittie (29/1/19)

Yay! Time to try some new recipes!



On the mixing list:
Mother's Unicorn Milk
E-Mazing Vanilla Custard
Perfect Melons
Daily Driver
Crème Brulee Cheescake
007 Cola

All of them to try for the first time

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/19)

Smittie said:


> Yay! Time to try some new recipes!
> View attachment 157140
> 
> 
> ...


I also got visited by the Blck vapor delivery fairy today

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/1/19)

Some free stuff from Bossvape


And a scale from blck


Ok not really free, Bossvape is close, so I ordered the oneshots and said I will collect and pay at collection. So they made a mistake and delivered it, without me paying. Hehe but Ill pop by tomorrow and pay them

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (30/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Some free stuff from Bossvape
> And a scale from blck
> Ok not really free, Bossvape is close, so I ordered the oneshots and said I will collect and pay at collection. So they made a mistake and delivered it, without me paying. Hehe but Ill pop by tomorrow and pay them



I try use Bossvape all the time now. The friendly interaction, as well as personal attention Imraan offers has cemented the relationship.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (30/1/19)

The long awaited magnetic stirrer!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (30/1/19)

Thanks J&J's Emporium
@wazarmoto






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## G+3 (30/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Some free stuff from Bossvape
> View attachment 157210
> 
> And a scale from blck
> ...


Was going to say.....caus I never get Jack for free no matter where I drop my cash

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## G+3 (30/1/19)

Got some juice mail. The guys down in slaap stad @Zeki Hilmi are running specials on decent juice. Support them or I will send the heavies around to convince you otherwise. Thanks Zeki for the service

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (30/1/19)

My latest mod completes RGB

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (31/1/19)

@Christos , that programmable stirrer sounds interesting. Lots of options i suppose. The rabbit hole is widening i see...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (31/1/19)

Silver said:


> @Christos , that programmable stirrer sounds interesting. Lots of options i suppose. The rabbit hole is widening i see...


It is indeed. I mixed the holy grail RY4 yesterday as a single flavour so you will get feedback in about a week

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr (31/1/19)

I wanted to post this last night but never got time.

When a courier company doesnt collect your birthday present parcel from their own dropoff boxes, and a friend collects it back and drives all the way through to drop it off personally.

Thank you @Martin Narainsamy for this awesome gift and it was nice to finally meet you in person

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (31/1/19)

Chanelr said:


> I wanted to post this last night but never got time.
> 
> When a courier company doesnt collect your birthday present parcel from their own dropoff boxes, and a friend collects it back and drives all the way through to drop it off personally.
> 
> ...



Was awesome to meet you as well. I know it was a bit rushed but we will meet again and make a lunch coffee out of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (31/1/19)

Yess!!!

Thanks @Dat_Dawg_GP 

Gonna put my Zeus on this thing and retire the Smok ProColor. 

Also there's a Smok ProColor kit with the TFV8 Big Baby Tank and RBA Deck now available if anyone is interested. Will post in Classifieds with pics at some later stage.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Yess!!!
> 
> Thanks @Dat_Dawg_GP
> 
> ...


I like the colour  many happy vapes bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/19)

Thanks for great service from: Vape Den (@Pho3niX90) for the Aspire Nautilus AIOs to try. Sir Vape (@BigGuy) for the Fiber n Cotton special, 10 pouches should last me a while - my favourite wicking material - the cellulose and cotton mix really brings out all the juice notes. And Vape King (@Stroodlepuff) for my 2nd Digiflavor Etna and the i2 Intellicharger for my 21700s.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/19)

Vape Mail Baby... FedEx delivers so late.  But I wasn't able to ship via DHL because there was a built-in battery for an apple pencil charger!



Clear cap for the Dvarw DL from Never Normal to test.




Love my rubber coated bent tweezers and got a bulk deal on Amazon! 



Siam Mod Drip Tips! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (31/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... FedEx delivers so late.  But I wasn't able to ship via DHL because there was a built-in battery for an apple pencil charger!
> View attachment 157311
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you need more atties

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/19)

Christos said:


> Looks like you need more atties



I have a few in the display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... FedEx delivers so late.  But I wasn't able to ship via DHL because there was a built-in battery for an apple pencil charger!
> View attachment 157311
> 
> 
> ...



No ways @Rob Fisher ----- did you clean out all the Siam driptip stock? 
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/19)

I got a little over excited on the last Siam Tips sale... 

Reds




Blues




Special tips made from Vintage stock.




Others




All of them!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got a little over excited on the last Siam Tips sale...
> 
> Reds
> View attachment 157335
> ...


Rob , nice little family you got there !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got a little over excited on the last Siam Tips sale...
> 
> Reds
> View attachment 157335
> ...


Love the Vintage stock ones  They look incredible!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got a little over excited on the last Siam Tips sale...
> 
> All of them!


23 tips on how to vape in style

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (1/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got a little over excited on the last Siam Tips sale...
> 
> Reds
> View attachment 157335
> ...


Those are all superb uncle Rob

If this one ever wants a new home I will gladly take it of your hands.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby! I really like the eFest 18650's and Vapealicious had stock! Great service and follow up and got some extra goodies which is always a win!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (1/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I really like the eFest 18650's and Vapealicious had stock! Great service and follow up and got some extra goodies which is always a win!
> View attachment 157394



Did yiou get these locally uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/2/19)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Did yiou get these locally uncle Rob?


https://vapaliciousza.myshopify.com

They are in Centurion I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (1/2/19)

Some early morning vape mail from OG Leather! The craftsmanship is beyond amazing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/19)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Did yiou get these locally uncle Rob?



Yes... but I have a feeling that Vapealicious has run out of stock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix (1/2/19)

Actually a Vape pick-up!



Thanks @GrantSchnepel, nice meeting you. And also thanks to @M.Adhir for tagging him in the first place.

Now I must decide on decent RTA for the new addition. Thinking a nice Dvarw DL or a Juggerknot Mini.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sash (1/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I really like the eFest 18650's and Vapealicious had stock! Great service and follow up and got some extra goodies which is always a win!
> View attachment 157394



Vouch, they are great guys to deal with!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hyphen (1/2/19)

Thanks to the forum and @DaveN for todays mail

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/19)

Been a while since I posted on here.
I find myself becoming more and more lazy when it comes to maintaining (coiling and wicking) my devices so decided I needed some simplicity in my life.

Shout out to Zubair from Bear Vape Co. For the great service as always.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/19)

Asterix said:


> Actually a Vape pick-up!
> 
> View attachment 157410
> 
> ...


Such an amazing mod @Asterix

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/19)

This is now what I call ''wintgat''. Arrived this morning on the wings of dawn ,
all the way from Bloemfontein ,Rev-Tech NITRO , with my trusted Jugger mini on top , major shout out to @Grand Guru , the mod
arrived extremely well packaged and the transaction went through very smoothly .
He was even kind enough to hold it for me till payday ! Guru , thank you.
Hope we can do business in the future again .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Such an amazing mod @Asterix


Juggerknot Mini.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/2/19)

Vape Mail pickup from Vape Den.
@Pho3niX90 sorry that you had to run out in the rain. Would have like a much better setting for an introduction.






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/2/19)

Vape Mail from Vapor Storm (via AliExpress - Vapor Storm store as per their suggestion as you can't buy from them directly. Authenticated on their website)
Vapor Storm Eco Mod 80w aka the Baby Puma + Free Vapor Storm cotton. If any vendors are going to bring this in, I'll definitely buy myself a second one.





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/2/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Vape Mail from Vapor Storm (via AliExpress - Vapor Storm store as per their suggestion as you can't buy from them directly. Authenticated on their website)
> Vapor Storm Eco Mod 80w aka the Baby Puma + Free Vapor Storm cotton. If any vendors are going to bring this in, I'll definitely buy myself a second one.
> 
> 
> ...


I think sir vape has it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I think sir vape has it


My mistake. They have the 90w one without the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/2/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Vape Mail from Vapor Storm (via AliExpress - Vapor Storm store as per their suggestion as you can't buy from them directly. Authenticated on their website)
> Vapor Storm Eco Mod 80w aka the Baby Puma + Free Vapor Storm cotton. If any vendors are going to bring this in, I'll definitely buy myself a second one.
> 
> 
> ...


@BigGuy please bring these in. I would love one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (1/2/19)

So my Ecigssa did not work yesterday, but this is my vape mail for yesterday.

Little pick up from The Vape Industry on the new Nic Sltz for review...




And a big shipment that came in from The Vape Den also for review...






Some interesting things coming up

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (1/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I think sir vape has it



OG Vape have the SBody Orca Mini 100w Mod which is similar to the Vapor Storm Puma Baby 80w Mod.

The SBody is slightly bigger but it does support a single 18650 or 26650 battery.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My mistake. They have the 90w one without the screen


@SmokeyJoe no problem it is a bit tricky to spot the difference.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> OG Vape have the SBody Orca Mini 100w Mod which is similar to the Vapor Storm Puma Mini 80w Mod.
> 
> The SBody is slightly bigger but it does support a single 18650 or 26650 battery.
> 
> ...


@CaliGuy saw it after I ordered the Baby Puma. The Baby Puma was half the price, but I had to wait 2 months for it of course.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (1/2/19)

Some SA vendors have the Tesla WYE 85W which is similar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @BigGuy please bring these in. I would love one of these


@SmokeyJoe I second that, for a second one
@BigGuy. I know of a few members that was interested in it when they saw the Eco 90w but wanted a regulated version and I posted a picture of what then was referred to as the Eco Pro 80W. Vapor Storm has now renamed it the Baby Puma 80W

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (1/2/19)

Here you go
https://thevapejuicebar.co.za/products/vapor-storm-puma-baby-80w?variant=21284884480085

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (1/2/19)

Will this help @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Will this help @MRHarris1
> 
> View attachment 157448


@CaliGuy and @CTRiaan. Thanks Guys. Buying my second one now

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (1/2/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @SmokeyJoe I second that, for a second one
> @BigGuy. I know of a few members that was interested in it when they saw the Eco 90w but wanted a regulated version and I posted a picture of what then was referred to as the Eco Pro 80W. Vapor Storm has now renamed it the Baby Puma 80W
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I will take one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Will this help @MRHarris1
> 
> View attachment 157448


Saw that. Dont like those colours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> OG Vape have the SBody Orca Mini 100w Mod which is similar to the Vapor Storm Puma Baby 80w Mod.
> 
> The SBody is slightly bigger but it does support a single 18650 or 26650 battery.
> 
> ...


Nice
But for same price i can buy another dual bat Puma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (2/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nice
> But for same price i can buy another dual bat Puma


Pulled the trigger on a SBody... thanks manne... i just love 26650. With my Juggerknot mini and Rebel 26650 DNA 75, i nearly get two days of battery life and it is still a small enough setup for my stompie small hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/2/19)

Some more juice in store mail getting Feb off to a good start

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (4/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes... but I have a feeling that Vapealicious has run out of stock!


Thanks though Uncle rob, Will keep checking up at there Online store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (4/2/19)

Some Vape mail from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den!




Needed to stock up on some supplies before my trip to Brazil 

*Special thanks to the man @Pho3niX90 himself for going the extra mile by throwing in a free bottle of juice due to delay in getting my items shipped. Customer service like this really goes a long way!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/2/19)

Been waiting for this one.

Tx @Pho3niX90










Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/2/19)

Some vape mail from @Twisp for review



Just had to assembled quickly as it is too damn cute for words.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo (5/2/19)

Gringo said:


> I will take one


Got it !!! And loving it ....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/19)

Gringo said:


> Got it !!! And loving it ....
> View attachment 157651


Is that the single battery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (5/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Is that the single battery?


Yes Paul... it can take a 18650 or a 26650
Nice and small but powerful... just the way my wife likes it... so she say and i quote " its cute "

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/19)

Gringo said:


> just the way my wife likes it



I’m finished

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/19)

Gringo said:


> Yes Paul... it can take a 18650 or a 26650
> Nice and small but powerful... just the way my wife likes it... so she say and i quote " its cute "


Where did you get it from and can I ask how much?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo (5/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Where did you get it from and can I ask how much?


Sure.. i got one from OG Vape... on their website its priced at R600... a lekke little run around..when im at the beach, on my motor bike and more..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/19)

Gringo said:


> Sure.. i got one from OG Vape... on their website its priced at R600... a lekke little run around..when im at the beach, on my motor bike and more..


Looks awesome. 

And a good price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/19)

Vape mail baby! Received this afternoon and opened just now.

Juggerknot mini RTA, a Cthulhu atty stand, some TF cotton and an ultem csp for my Citadel from the Vape Den. Awesome service! 
And some one shots and concentrates for my DIY bought from vape hyper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (5/2/19)

First vapemail for 2019.. Sent to me by Juan from @Twisp
Review dropping shortly





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (6/2/19)

A little something from Vapealicious yesterday. Guys didn’t even have it in stock yet still made a plan to get it for me on the same day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix (6/2/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Vape mail baby! Received this afternoon and opened just now.
> View attachment 157664
> Juggerknot mini RTA, a Cthulhu atty stand, some TF cotton and an ultem csp for my Citadel from the Vape Den. Awesome service!
> And some one shots and concentrates for my DIY bought from vape hyper.



Looks awesome! So keen to try the Juggerknot mini. Nearly added it to the basket on Monday but alas, my dear wife reminded me that my car brakes were squealing. Oh well, soon....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/2/19)

Asterix said:


> Looks awesome! So keen to try the Juggerknot mini. Nearly added it to the basket on Monday but alas, my dear wife reminded me that my car brakes were squealing. Oh well, soon....


Didn't really have time to try it yet not I saw a lot of positive reviews about it so yes it's worth a try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (6/2/19)

Thanks @The eCigStore

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Sash (6/2/19)

Some same day vape mail from H2Vape. That’s truly Majestic service!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## McGeezy21 (6/2/19)

Epic, same day vape mail from Vape King!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Desk Top charger for the Dani's



Dani No 6 to complete my Dani Collection!



Steam Master Top fill caps for the Dvarw DL!



Some very special Dvarw DL's from Hungary via Germany! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Andre (7/2/19)

Thank you @Pho3niX90 (Vape Den) for the Juggerknot Mini and Swag cotton. And @BumbleBee for the Aspire Nautilus AIOs (HRH insisted on having her own). Many thanks also for the juices included and at my preferred nic strength. Rodeo is a long time favourite. Have already loaded and tasted Eden - very yummy. Lol, love the warning statement - "Contains nicotine - Keep away from children, pets and irresponsible people.".

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Pho3niX90 (Vape Den) for the Juggerknot Mini and Swag cotton. And @BumbleBee for the Aspire Nautilus AIOs (HRH insisted on having her own). Many thanks also for the juices included and at my preferred nic strength. Rodeo is a long time favourite. Have already loaded and tasted Eden - very yummy. Lol, love the warning statement - "Contains nicotine - Keep away from children, pets and irresponsible people.".


enjoy the Jugger !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (8/2/19)

I have something great to show you @Silver

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (8/2/19)

Christos said:


> I have something great to show you @Silver
> View attachment 157847



Come now, let’s see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (8/2/19)

RayDeny said:


> Come now, let’s see.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (8/2/19)

That’s 


Christos said:


> View attachment 157873
> View attachment 157872
> View attachment 157874



That is lovely, I’ve just bought the reduction rings for my Dani 25 and I’ve got the mini and a Kayfun prime in my cart at the moment also from them but I keep second guessing pulling the trigger. Mmmmm would make the shipping worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 157873
> View attachment 157872
> View attachment 157874



My word @Christos - that is gorgeous!
Wishing you well with it. Stunning!!!!!

You know how to torment me and haunt me!!
You and Rob better stop posting pics of that Blue Dani.... 

Only kidding - its a lovely mod and awesome to see it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/19)

Vape mail Baby! Day made

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt (8/2/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Vape mail Baby! Day made
> View attachment 157875


I'm sure this was supposed to be delivered at my place. 

Beautiful mod.

Enjoy it.

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (8/2/19)

Finally back from 3 weeks working in Turkey and this was waiting on my desk... can't wait to get home 

Big thanks to Vape Den.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (8/2/19)

Vape Mail pickup from Vape Den. Shado Omni RTA.
@Pho3niX90 thank you for your Great Service. And yes I'm super happy with it.






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> This is now what I call ''wintgat''. Arrived this morning on the wings of dawn ,
> all the way from Bloemfontein ,Rev-Tech NITRO , with my trusted Jugger mini on top , major shout out to @Grand Guru , the mod
> arrived extremely well packaged and the transaction went through very smoothly .
> He was even kind enough to hold it for me till payday ! Guru , thank you.
> ...



He did the same for me. Awesome guy that 1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/2/19)

Last inbound shipment for a while.
Thanks @Pho3niX90 the pink drip tip looks snazzy on the Dpro

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/19)

Chanelr said:


> Last inbound shipment for a while.
> Thanks @Pho3niX90 the pink drip tip looks snazzy on the Dpro
> 
> View attachment 157892


Tell us how that magnetic charger performs. I was tempted to invest in one. Very practical!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr (8/2/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Tell us how that magnetic charger performs. I was tempted to invest in one. Very practical!


Promise to do so

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/19)

Chanelr said:


> Last inbound shipment for a while.
> Thanks @Pho3niX90 the pink drip tip looks snazzy on the Dpro
> 
> View attachment 157892


Enjoy your Jugger , it's worth every penny you spent on it !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/2/19)

Got my concentrates but forgot to add two items so ordered those too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Got my concentrates but forgot to add two items so ordered those too.
> 
> View attachment 157896


The best kind of vapemail!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> The best kind of vapemail!!


I agree! It was good to be able to mix my ADV recipe and vape it - ran out a day or two ago... And i need to make another bottle.

Working on a new recipe for TGG - that's why I needed the one concentrate I forgot to add to my order - pineapple.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> my ADV recipe



Sharing is caring

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (9/2/19)

Some Saturday mail. 
Can't live without this stuff, daily carry. 
First time getting it with this new shaped bottle cap though, wonder how it will perform.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Sharing is caring


Lol sorry the recipe isn't available as it's one of the recipes being used at TGG.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> TGG



What’s TGG?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (9/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> What’s TGG?



The Good Guys?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/19)

M.Adhir said:


> The Good Guys?


What he said...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (10/2/19)

Wow..it's been a very long time since i posted on here. Maybe since it's because I am now working in China. So lets catch up with my new toys since my last post in August..

First up is the Hellfire Strike that arrived on the day i left!





Also received on the same day was my custom BB panels.





Then in November 2018 I received my engraved blue Voyeur sleeve.








Also received back my 3 Limelights that went for the RAM upgrade.





And went to HK in December amd found this juice! One of my favourites from when I first started vaping!





Two days ago before I came back to China I received my Airlab Blvck.





And finally yesterday i received my Estoque EVM squonker! Estoque has a close place in my heart because it was the first brand of HE gear I had bought and I still have it to this day. The ES-Z atty!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 18


----------



## Christos (10/2/19)

Cobrali said:


> Wow..it's been a very long time since i posted on here. Maybe since it's because I am now working in China. So lets catch up with my new toys since my last post in August..
> 
> First up is the Hellfire Strike that arrived on the day i left!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (10/2/19)

Cobrali said:


> Wow..it's been a very long time since i posted on here. Maybe since it's because I am now working in China. So lets catch up with my new toys since my last post in August..
> 
> First up is the Hellfire Strike that arrived on the day i left!
> 
> ...



very very very very nice !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## AZAM-ZN (11/2/19)

#vapemail#phat#phatphog#phathog_global#phatphoguk#wheretostart#homeboy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

Finally! I have been after a 6 slot Golisi for a long time...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

Whoops! What use is a charger with a USA plug?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! What use is a charger with a USA plug?



Luckily my cable from my old eFest charger fits...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Luckily my cable from my old eFest charger fits...


Ha ha ha ha that is lucky.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Luckily my cable from my old eFest charger fits...


But does it have enough amps if you charge 6 batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> But does it have enough amps if you charge 6 batteries?



Yes no problem...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes no problem...


Just asking. My first and only charger is the Golisi 2bay. It is so fast and brilliant. But it use usb to charge and you just get the usb cable. So I first used the Iphone and Samsung tabllet chargers, but it struggled when charging 2 batts, even bricked the samsung usb charger. Then I got a 7port usb charge station at 7amps and now the Golisi charge like a train.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just asking. My first and only charger is the Golisi 2bay. It is so fast and brilliant. But it use usb to charge and you just get the usb cable. So I first used the Iphone and Samsung tabllet chargers, but it struggled when charging 2 batts, even bricked the samsung usb charger. Then I got a 7port usb charge station at 7amps and now the Golisi charge like a train.



I hear you... this one doesn't' have a USB port... only direct plugin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby! @BigGuy I popped into the Kloof branch to check if James is doing a good job! He is... he sold me another Top Hat build goodie and then forced me to buy a Toolkit because it is not a bad kit... and then asked him for the best strawberry and he made me taste Eezee Strawberry milkshake and it tastes like Nesquik! Hope it vapes the same as it tastes!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## G+3 (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hear you... this one doesn't' have a USB port... only direct plugin.


Ok, now we all know why ESKOM is load shedding at stage 4......it's because someone plugged in his new 6 batt charger. Thanks Mr Rob

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! What use is a charger with a USA plug?
> View attachment 158060


This is the opposite of a chicken dinner.
Loser loser , broccoli and radish breakfast?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

Christos said:


> This is the opposite of a chicken dinner.
> Loser loser , broccoli and radish breakfast?



Big time Loser Loser! And definitely Broccoli... and Brussel spouts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (11/2/19)

Some vape mail from The Good Guys.
What a pleasure from start to delivery!

Also chuffed about the ability to buy DIY recipes premixed so I can sample the mix before I spend money on the individual concentrates!

Will post properly when I get a chance to open everything properly!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! @BigGuy I popped into the Kloof branch to check if James is doing a good job! He is... he sold me another Top Hat build goodie and then forced me to buy a Toolkit because it is not a bad kit... and then asked him for the best strawberry and he made me taste Eezee Strawberry milkshake and it tastes like Nesquik! Hope it vapes the same as it tastes!
> View attachment 158074
> View attachment 158075
> View attachment 158076
> View attachment 158077




@Rob you can never have enough tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time Loser Loser! And definitely Broccoli... and Brussel spouts!



Brussel sprouts definitely!

And no chips in sight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)

My restock of Majestic vapour!



A tobacco that I was advised is a must from a talented maker of tobacco juices.


And lastly a few DIY recipes that have caught my attention but I haven't got all the concentrates. Love the idea of try before you buy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/2/19)

Christos said:


> A tobacco that I was advised is a must from a talented maker of tobacco juices.
> View attachment 158121



I can vouch for all 3 tobaccos in the Pied Piper range. I avoided tobaccos like the plague until I discovered these . @GSM500 for Tobacco President 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (12/2/19)

Vape mail from the VapeClub
















Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Vape mail from the VapeClub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/2/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Vape mail from the VapeClub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eish, how many mods do you have? Dont you have to on its way from the fasttech order also? Hehe you should open a Vapeshop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (12/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish, how many mods do you have? Dont you have to on its way from the fasttech order also? Hehe you should open a Vapeshop


Have spare bottles for the Wismec Lux BF on the way from FastTech.

And a Double Barrel V3 mod 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/19)

Haven't posted in this thread for a while. 

Not vapemail but rather pickup mail from Foggas Vape Shop today in CT. Got a gap to go visit and was most impressed with the store

Decided to treat myself to a few juices and some cotton






Taviro in 6mg! Loved my previous bottle but wanted to try 6mg instead of 3mg. Can't wait to try it

Panama. Am busy with a very old 30ml bottle I got ages ago but it's not lasting so I got the 60ml

Then Racc City Masked Bandit. Always wanted to try one of the Racc City juices. 

And then two juices from Emissary Elixirs that I am embarrassed to admit I haven't tried. Leviathan the tobacco juice and Tempest Ice. 

And TFC Elite cotton. Am catching up to @Rob Fisher but he is already on Mavaton x - lol

Thanks @DizZa - was a pleasure visiting the store today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (13/2/19)

Silver said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while.
> 
> Not vapemail but rather pickup mail from Foggas Vape Shop today in CT. Got a gap to go visit and was most impressed with the store
> 
> ...


I stocked up on TFC elite last month.
I have an issue using different cottons as each one has a learning curve for thickness, tightness and thinning to the specific cotton and I find that switching cotton gives me spitback as I get one of the factors wrong because I am using techniques learnt from another cotton.

In essence what I'm saying is I have mastered TFC elite and it works well for me and I am reluctant to switch cottons unless I am almost finishished my stockpile otherwise the transition period is unpleasant for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/19)

Christos said:


> I stocked up on TFC elite last month.
> I have an issue using different cottons as each one has a learning curve for thickness, tightness and thinning to the specific cotton and I find that switching cotton gives me spitback as I get one of the factors wrong because I am using techniques learnt from another cotton.
> 
> In essence what I'm saying is I have mastered TFC elite and it works well for me and I am reluctant to switch cottons unless I am almost finishished my stockpile otherwise the transition period is unpleasant for me.




Thanks @Christos. When I get to the TFC Elite I will page you for some tips !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

A small vapemail from SirVape. Only got it because of that diy looking juice, strawberry cookie, absolutely delicious!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Christos said:


> Some vape mail from The Good Guys.
> What a pleasure from start to delivery!
> 
> Also chuffed about the ability to buy DIY recipes premixed so I can sample the mix before I spend money on the individual concentrates!
> ...


Where do I find The Good Guys?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (13/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Where do I find The Good Guys?


https://thegguys.co.za
Based in P.E. but service is excellent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Christos said:


> https://thegguys.co.za
> Based in P.E. but service is excellent.


Thank you @Christos . Was googling for the good guys and then you end up in america lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/2/19)

Christos said:


> My restock of Majestic vapour!
> View attachment 158119
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I find the try before you buy section on their website?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (13/2/19)

Thanks @Sickboy77 some vape mail for review...

PS Craft Oaked = Not going to last long in this house

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (13/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Where do I find the try before you buy section on their website?


I think it's offline for the moment. Perhaps send a mail and enquire...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (14/2/19)

Thanks to @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby! The Joyetch Ekee Mod and the Wotofo Sapor RTA with the compliments of SAPO!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (15/2/19)

32 Flavors from BLCK mostly new that i have not tried and some restock.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (15/2/19)

lesvaches said:


> 32 Flavors from BLCK mostly new that i have not tried and some restock.
> View attachment 158368


Where is the Stixx Mixx?!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (15/2/19)

Andre said:


> Where is the Stixx Mixx?!


not on special

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (15/2/19)

My first "proper" vape mail.... even if it is my own device returning from repairs in Serbia.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby! White Armor Pro to matchy-matchy the White Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! White Armor Pro to matchy-matchy the White Dvarw DL! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158507


Great mod @Rob Fisher , some nice options and the battery life is great on the 21700.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (18/2/19)

Some pickup mail from BLCK over the weekend!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ (18/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! White Armor Pro to matchy-matchy the White Dvarw DL! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158507


Seeing you with a Vaporesso tank in the kit takes me back to the cCell stage of this ride

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/19)

ShamZ said:


> Seeing you with a Vaporesso tank in the kit takes me back to the cCell stage of this ride



Ahhhh the GOOD OLD days!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/2/19)

Booom! Got to love Vape mail! New guys on the block, Vape Addicts, did not disappoint.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (18/2/19)

ShamZ said:


> Seeing you with a Vaporesso tank in the kit takes me back to the cCell stage of this ride


 
Oh my word! That brings back memories..... running around trying to find black o-ring CCells. Those in a melo tank got my wife off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (18/2/19)

Monday Vape Mail Baby! My black Armor Pro finally arrived with the Avenger 270

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (19/2/19)

My stash of Tarks Select Reserve Matador has arrived! And some Poison Elite for those Ardbeg Uigeadail times.

Thank you @GregF for smooth administration.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (19/2/19)

Some vape mail from Vapers Corner 
Gonna have some tobacco nic salts
Been missing tobacco and mtl lately

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/2/19)

Some competition Vape Mail!
Thanks @JaneDeer 

Packaging on Point!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Sash (20/2/19)

Another awesome delivery from Vape Cartel!
Thanks @KieranD for such a speedy delivery









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/19)

Just the best Vape Mail ever! Hand Engraved Dvarw DL with 24-carat gold inlay! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (20/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just the best Vape Mail ever! Hand Engraved Dvarw DL with 24-carat gold inlay! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158662


That’s looks fantastic Rob, come on, show us more pics of this glorious craftsmanship.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (20/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just the best Vape Mail ever! Hand Engraved Dvarw DL with 24-carat gold inlay! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158662

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/2/19)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Some competition Vape Mail!
> Thanks @JaneDeer
> 
> Packaging on Point!
> ...


How do I get my hands one this ?

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Geldart39 (20/2/19)

Some mail from @Derek Van Zyl 
Real flavour banger

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (20/2/19)

Geldart39 said:


> Some mail from @Derek Van Zyl
> Real flavour banger
> 
> View attachment 158687


So YOU got it. .......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> That’s looks fantastic Rob, come on, show us more pics of this glorious craftsmanship.



More in the Dvarw Thread!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-rta-dl-from-khw-mods-in-hungary.t47259/page-31

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (20/2/19)

Geldart39 said:


> Some mail from @Derek Van Zyl
> Real flavour banger
> 
> View attachment 158687



What is a “Flavour Banger”? Some kind of pervert that uses eLiquid as lube

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Amir (20/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> What is a “Flavour Banger”? Some kind of pervert that uses eLiquid as lube



Hey that’s a pretty cool idea... BRB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Rafique (21/2/19)

It's been a while but I had to get a second Juggerknot.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Sash (21/2/19)

Few more toys today! Surprise mail from @akhalz thanks bro, you rock!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (21/2/19)

Thanks Vape cartel!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## DaveH (21/2/19)

I don't seem to have much vape mail these days.
Today is different thanks @BumbleBee.

A couple of brushed stainless steel Picos.
Two bubble glasses for the copervape skyline and some juice.






Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/19)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Vaporator00 (22/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 158807
> View attachment 158808


Win!.... Now do the build already!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/19)

On the road since 21 November 2018! No guesses on whom to blame - SAPO or course.

Cuban cigar pure NETs. Both steeped for 60 days in wooden casks. The Puros in old Jura Whisky barrels and the Cigarillo in old Rum barrels. They say: "The old wood works as a natural filter and it will absorb as much as 7% of the liquid including certain colours and impurities. The liquid that remains becomes lighter in colour but refined and stronger in taste with a vicious throat hit. Certain elements such as a unique taste and the strong liquor aroma are also fused naturally.". That "vicious throat hit" sounds right up our alley @Silver!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/19)

Andre said:


> On the road since 21 November 2018! No guesses on whom to blame - SAPO or course.
> 
> Cuban cigar pure NETs. Both steeped for 60 days in wooden casks. The Puros in old Jura Whisky barrels and the Cigarillo in old Rum barrels. They say: "The old wood works as a natural filter and it will absorb as much as 7% of the liquid including certain colours and impurities. The liquid that remains becomes lighter in colour but refined and stronger in taste with a vicious throat hit. Certain elements such as a unique taste and the strong liquor aroma are also fused naturally.". That "vicious throat hit" sounds right up our alley @Silver!


@Andre to me you are the tobacco vape juice and MTL : Grand Master , Mentor, Godfather .Is it o.k if I pop in in 10 min to get a 1 ml sample? This looks like something I would love.YOU SIR ARE A LEGEND.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Andre to me you are the tobacco vape juice and MTL : Grand Master , Mentor, Godfather .Is it o.k if I pop in in 10 min to get a 1 ml sample? This looks like something I would love.YOU SIR ARE A LEGEND.


You are more than welcome @MrGSmokeFree.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Not very interesting... two sets of DNA60 internals to replace one of my BB's and a mates BB! Some standard BB Panels and the only item I took a pic of... some of these little wire cutters... they are nice and small and cut really close to the posts!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (22/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 158807
> View attachment 158808



what a beaut !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (22/2/19)

smooth smooth deal from the legend Mr @RenaldoRheeder !

(p.s. - the box was ripped by yours truly in anticipation of the sweets I knew would be inside)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/2/19)

vicTor said:


> smooth smooth deal from the legend Mr @RenaldoRheeder !
> 
> (p.s. - the box was ripped by yours truly in anticipation of the sweets I knew would be inside)
> 
> ...



Thanks for a super smooth deal @vicTor - an absolute pleasure to deal with you

Enjoy the sweets, and hopefully the atty too

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## cgs (22/2/19)

One happy noob here thanks to @Paul33 
Stoked, you're a legend. Can't wait to try your juices.


View attachment 158826

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Win!.... Now do the build already!!


As soon as I can!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/19)

cgs said:


> One happy noob here thanks to @Paul33
> Stoked, you're a legend. Can't wait to try your juices.
> 
> View attachment 158825
> View attachment 158826


Hope you enjoy all of it bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/19)

vicTor said:


> what a beaut !


Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (22/2/19)

Some pick up mail from Vape cartel

3rd juggerknot

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## lesvaches (22/2/19)

vapemail from @Alisa : Vladddin that i had won in a ecigssa competition.
This thing is pretty, kind of don’t want to pif it anymore...
Decent braided charging cable, smooth chrome finish.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/19)

Andre said:


> On the road since 21 November 2018! No guesses on whom to blame - SAPO or course.
> 
> Cuban cigar pure NETs. Both steeped for 60 days in wooden casks. The Puros in old Jura Whisky barrels and the Cigarillo in old Rum barrels. They say: "The old wood works as a natural filter and it will absorb as much as 7% of the liquid including certain colours and impurities. The liquid that remains becomes lighter in colour but refined and stronger in taste with a vicious throat hit. Certain elements such as a unique taste and the strong liquor aroma are also fused naturally.". That "vicious throat hit" sounds right up our alley @Silver!



My gosh @Andre 
Sounds like throat hit city deluxe
Enjoy it and hope it punches nicely!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mgvapereviews (22/2/19)

Got 4 bottles of juice from NCV and a T-shirt! I'm a vape juice reviewer on youtube you see, feel free to check me out!

See pictures below! 
In the package was a:
Bottle of Trinity
Bottle of Savage
Unreleased bottle of Surge!
a Bottle of Ripple litchi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (23/2/19)

mgvapereviews said:


> I received some vape mail from NCV yesterday. You see I'm a vape juice reviewer on youtube and i run a instagram channel where i post updates and announcements. So they sent me the following
> 
> a Bottle of unreleased Surge by NCV!
> a bottle of Savage by NCV!
> ...



That's great @mgvapereviews!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/2/19)

DaveH said:


> I don't seem to have much vape mail these days.
> Today is different thanks @BumbleBee.
> 
> A couple of brushed stainless steel Picos.
> ...


That milktart from @BumbleBee is awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Some juice sent to me for testing!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some juice sent to me for testing!
> View attachment 158985


Nice labels there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/19)

Dvarw Vape Mail Baby! Finally a real GLASS tank for the Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (25/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Vape Mail Baby! Finally a real GLASS tank for the Dvarw DL! Bazinga!
> View attachment 159000



Where did you get it from ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (25/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Vape Mail Baby! Finally a real GLASS tank for the Dvarw DL! Bazinga!
> View attachment 159000


Love the t shirt. 
Can we get one for @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Carnival (25/2/19)

Vape Mail!! Big one from BLCK Vapour

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Where did you get it from ?



@Comrad Juju direct from KHW Mods in Hungary but I know @Zeki Hilmi will be ordering any day now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/2/19)

Thanks @Rob Fisher , we will be bringing them in!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (25/2/19)

Christos said:


> Love the t shirt.
> Can we get one for @Genosmate


All that's needed is to replace the 'never forget' with 'never pull a genosmate'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (25/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some juice sent to me for testing!
> View attachment 158985



Ooh, @Rob Fisher - these are the new juices from Authentic Alchemist - rebranded from Old School Alchemist - @Authentic Alchemist - Wesley

Keen to hear your thoughts - that guava does look gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## morras (26/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Billet Box Condenser savers from @kimbo! All matchy matcherson! They work like gangbusters!
> View attachment 91943


Hi Rob , where did you get those from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/19)

morras said:


> Hi Rob , where did you get those from ?



Wow @morras that was a long time ago... if you have a mate with a 3D printer you can just download the file and make them yourself. Personally, I don't like those condensation savers and far prefer the one from Tweakings but that was back in 2017... they are on Facebook but they are expensive. Maybe ask in the Wanted section of the classifieds and maybe someone will have one for sale!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow @morras that was a long time ago... if you have a mate with a 3D printer you can just download the file and make them yourself. Personally, I don't like those condensation savers and far prefer the one from Tweakings but that was back in 2017... they are on Facebook but they are expensive. Maybe ask in the Wanted section of the classifieds and maybe someone will have one for sale!
> View attachment 159092
> View attachment 159093
> View attachment 159094
> View attachment 159095



Friendly flippers is selling this and the ultem one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (26/2/19)

Vape Mail!

Recurve RDA from the awesome @BumbleBee 




And The Coil Company coils from The Vape Den @Pho3niX90 




Giving pre-built coils one last try. 

Thank you both for excellent service!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/2/19)

Carnival said:


> Vape Mail!
> 
> Recurve RDA from the awesome @BumbleBee
> 
> ...



What issues have you had with prebuilt?

Just please do not rinse these, dry burn if you want to clean them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Carnival (26/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> What issues have you had with prebuilt?



Mostly heating up time, they take forever to warm up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (26/2/19)

Finally gpt a chance and opened my vape mail!

Stunning work @akhalz. 
Now I just need the 2nd skyfall to arrive 

Skyline also gets a ss coil for replay!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby again! The new Zeus X to play with! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (27/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby again! The new Zeus X to play with! Bazinga!
> View attachment 159147


Let us know ASAP what you think of the x



Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/2/19)

This is what I call excellent service 

Ordered from Esmoke in Greece on Monday at 4:30 and arrives here this morning at 8







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/2/19)

Late birthday vape mail!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Jp1905 (27/2/19)

Vape mail from @Caramia !!!
Back on the Reload

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Bulldog (27/2/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> This is what I call excellent service
> 
> Ordered from Esmoke in Greece on Monday at 4:30 and arrives here this morning at 8


Wow that is quick @Comrad Juju 
What was the cost with shipping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (27/2/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> This is what I call excellent service
> 
> Ordered from Esmoke in Greece on Monday at 4:30 and arrives here this morning at 8
> 
> ...


That mods looks a beaut !!

i sometimes wonder how local deliveries cant get it right so often.
i ordered stuff from Alliancetech in France- arrived in my hands in SA in under 36 hours.
And the shipping was only 12 euros....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (27/2/19)

Bulldog said:


> Wow that is quick @Comrad Juju
> What was the cost with shipping.



Was 4K delivered. Shipping from Greece is €15.50 via dhl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caramia (27/2/19)

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 159170
> Vape mail from @Caramia !!!
> Back on the Reload


Looks fantastic @Jp1905! I wish many happy vapes with this combo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Elmien (27/2/19)

Got my DIY supplies!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## JB1987 (27/2/19)

Got the Armour Pro from Vape Hyper today, nice small companion for the Juggerknot. I blame @M.Adhir for this

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (27/2/19)

JB1987 said:


> Got the Armour Pro from Vape Hyper today, nice small companion for the Juggerknot. I blame @M.Adhir for this
> 
> View attachment 159215


They just go so well together, can't blame me for showing people that lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (27/2/19)

M.Adhir said:


> They just go so well together, can't blame me for showing people that lol.



Haha indeed, brilliant setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (27/2/19)

Got myself another pod so I can switch between flavors,and some VCT tobacco custard.
Vapers corner service rocks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (27/2/19)

JB1987 said:


> Got the Armour Pro from Vape Hyper today, nice small companion for the Juggerknot. I blame @M.Adhir for this
> 
> View attachment 159215



I love this set up too. Where did u get that drip tip tho? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (28/2/19)

Amir said:


> I love this set up too. Where did u get that drip tip tho?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a Recurve tip.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (28/2/19)

So a massive thanks to @Redaa, i'm now the new proud owner of this little pocket rocket. And damn is it good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Redaa (28/2/19)

KarlDP said:


> So a massive thanks to @Redaa, i'm now the new proud owner of this little pocket rocket. And damn is it good.
> 
> View attachment 159251


Hope it's treating you better than the twisp did. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (28/2/19)

Redaa said:


> Hope it's treating you better than the twisp did.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



Oh thats for sure. LOL. Twisp has been benched..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (28/2/19)

JB1987 said:


> Got the Armour Pro from Vape Hyper today, nice small companion for the Juggerknot. I blame @M.Adhir for this
> 
> View attachment 159215



I think I have take a sabbatical from the Forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/19)

Vape mail baby. .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa (28/2/19)

Elmien said:


> Got my DIY supplies!!
> View attachment 159185


Thank you for your support 
Enjoy it !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/19)

Vape Mail Baby! From Dee Mods in Malaysia! The new Billet Box Bridge!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/19)

Creme de Vape Mail Baby! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/19)

First up is the 2019 Kayfun Lite... I bought this because it looks good! I will try my best to see if I can do an MTL Vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (28/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> First up is the 2019 Kayfun Lite... I bought this because it looks good! I will try my best to see if I can do an MTL Vape.
> View attachment 159270
> View attachment 159271
> View attachment 159272
> View attachment 159273



Such a pretty atty... If you don't like it, I'd be interested in the accessories. They didnt have any accessories in stock when I bought the atty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/19)

Dani Mail Baby! Titan Grey and Purple Dani Mini's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## oSuSkIo (28/2/19)

Vape Mail from @RenaldoRheeder 
Thank you for the amazing service.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/2/19)

oSuSkIo said:


> Vape Mail from @RenaldoRheeder
> Thank you for the amazing service.



Only a pleasure mate. Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/3/19)

Vape Mail !!

Dani Mini and 2019 Kayfun Light 24mm !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 159393
> View attachment 159394
> View attachment 159395
> View attachment 159396


Very very very Nice @Christos 
Only kidding that looks awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (1/3/19)

Mmmmm what's in the box?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (1/3/19)

Ooooh happy days!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Mmmmm what's in the box?


I also got a box delivered

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (1/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I also got a box delivered
> 
> View attachment 159400


That looks like a big ass box

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (1/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I also got a box delivered
> 
> View attachment 159400



dudes must be needing Choffee !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (1/3/19)

Cant wait to use it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/19)

vicTor said:


> dudes must be needing Choffee !!


There’s a liter of Choffee on order!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> That looks like a big ass box

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> There’s a liter of Choffee on order!!



1 Liter of Choffee? Haibo! Must be all for @Hooked again, bleddie Coffee addicts.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GSM500 (1/3/19)

@Pho3niX90 always on top of his game. Thanks for the awesome service and assistance this morning As a tobacco fan, very interested in this new juice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/3/19)

GSM500 said:


> @Pho3niX90 always on top of his game. Thanks for the awesome service and assistance this morning As a tobacco fan, very interested in this new juice.
> View attachment 159433


Please let me know your thoughts on the cleaner once used


Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/3/19)

GSM500 said:


> @Pho3niX90 always on top of his game. Thanks for the awesome service and assistance this morning As a tobacco fan, very interested in this new juice.
> View attachment 159433



Waiting to hear your thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (1/3/19)

Hopefully a more exciting mail next week, but at least I've got some Red Pill EZ-Shots to last me a little while! Thanks Boss Vape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/19)

OK , this is a vape collection from @Geldart39 , thank you for the awesome juices , trying them one a day .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (1/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> OK , this is a vape collection from @Geldart39 , thank you for the awesome juices , trying them one a day .
> View attachment 159441


i quite enjoy the white whiskers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/3/19)

GSM500 said:


> @Pho3niX90 always on top of his game. Thanks for the awesome service and assistance this morning As a tobacco fan, very interested in this new juice.
> View attachment 159433


how's the juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (1/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> how's the juice?


Unfortunately not my cup of tea Not a fan of tobacco's with sweetener in them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Hopefully a more exciting mail next week, but at least I've got some Red Pill EZ-Shots to last me a little while! Thanks Boss Vape.
> 
> View attachment 159440


You got 3?? I only got one. I’m sad now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/3/19)

JB1987 said:


> Got the Armour Pro from Vape Hyper today, nice small companion for the Juggerknot. I blame @M.Adhir for this
> 
> View attachment 159215



Wow, that looks so good @JB1987 !!
Wish you well with it
Also have my eye on this mod...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (1/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Hopefully a more exciting mail next week, but at least I've got some Red Pill EZ-Shots to last me a little while! Thanks Boss Vape.
> 
> View attachment 159440


That must be a really fresh batch of Red Pill because I ordered from them on Monday and they where sold out. Got my restock from Vapehyper.

Its so awesome, a year ago you had to really search to find Red Pill/XXX up here. Now us DIY'ers got it almost on tap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/19)

Adephi said:


> That must be a really fresh batch of Red Pill because I ordered from them on Monday and they where sold out. Got my restock from Vapehyper.
> 
> Its so awesome, a year ago you had to really search to find Red Pill/XXX up here. Now us DIY'ers got it almost on tap.


And now it’s always super fresh!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Asterix (1/3/19)

Adephi said:


> That must be a really fresh batch of Red Pill because I ordered from them on Monday and they where sold out. Got my restock from Vapehyper.
> 
> Its so awesome, a year ago you had to really search to find Red Pill/XXX up here. Now us DIY'ers got it almost on tap.



Totally agree. 

Their website was still showing no stock yesterday morning. Emailed Imraan and was told stock arriving in the afternoon and he advised when I could place order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (1/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Their website was still showing no stock yesterday morning. Emailed Imraan and was told stock arriving in the afternoon and he advised when I could place order.



Also no complaints about Imraan. Placed my order at 15:00 on Monday. Tuesday at 09:00 The Courier guy was at the gate. Wife was still at home asking why I need more vape stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (2/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 1 Liter of Choffee? Haibo! Must be all for @Hooked again, bleddie Coffee addicts.....



One day, when I run out of coffee, I will really order a litre - or more - of Choffee!! I love it! 
@Dela Rey Steyn @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/19)

Hooked said:


> One day, when I run out of coffee, I will really order a litre - or more - of Choffee!! I love it!
> @Dela Rey Steyn @Paul33


You’re too kind @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Ooooh happy days!!!!


Congratulations on joining the JUGGERKNOT club

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/3/19)

Majestic vape pick up !
Thanks @Sash And @KieranD.
Enjoyed myself at the launch today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Ruwaid (2/3/19)

GSM500 said:


> Unfortunately not my cup of tea Not a fan of tobacco's with sweetener in them.


@GSM500 does it only come in 3mg and 6mg Guy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/3/19)

Some in store vape mail today.
Needed to top up

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (2/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @GSM500 does it only come in 3mg and 6mg Guy?


It might come in 6mg, but not sure. This is the 3mg that I have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/3/19)

Skyfall number 2 has landed!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

My chair has arrived! It's vape mail because I sit here and talk to the world about vaping while sitting in my chair! Thanks to @Christos for all the advice!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

Dvarw MTL AFC Kit

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (4/3/19)

Christos said:


> Majestic vape pick up !
> Thanks @Sash And @KieranD.
> Enjoyed myself at the launch today!
> View attachment 159529



Awesome mat that!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (4/3/19)

Skyfall #2 is finally here.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (4/3/19)

It’s a bit of a vape mail day today.

VA 18350 tube.




A CI labyrinth Mech mod set.




Some reduction cones for the Dani 25 and some dicodes resistance wire with silica wick.




And of course some retro GG stuff and stuff, feel a steep learning curve coming.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

RayDeny said:


> It’s a bit of a vape mail day today.
> 
> VA 18350 tube.
> 
> ...



@RayDeny that is quite a HAUL! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)

Last but not least on a Monday afternoon , Vape pick-up at Postnet...
Thank you Rod from FLYWORX [aka @FOG MACHINE ]Very well packaged and the deal was a steal !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)

OH before I forget , the VLADDIN Pod thingie rocked up eventually ,won it last year in a ECIGSSA competition

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (4/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Congratulations on joining the JUGGERKNOT club


After trying it the weekend I'm not convinced it's for me. Just not getting the flavour I was expecting. Got some Haywire incoming tommorrow, will see how it goes. I might just be a dual coil guy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My chair has arrived! It's vape mail because I sit here and talk to the world about vaping while sitting in my chair! Thanks to @Christos for all the advice!
> View attachment 159637
> View attachment 159638



That's awesome @Rob Fisher !
Congrats on the new vaping chair 

How is the chair treating you after the first day?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (4/3/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Skyfall number 2 has landed!
> 
> View attachment 159634


I would just leave it in that awesome box and look at it all day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/19)

RayDeny said:


> It’s a bit of a vape mail day today.
> 
> VA 18350 tube.
> 
> ...



Great stuff @RayDeny 
Looking forward to hearing more once you've had some time to figure it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (4/3/19)

Since I feel like I'm living in the middle ages with no lights... I decided to go old-school MTL with the STM tonight

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/3/19)

RayDeny said:


> It’s a bit of a vape mail day today.
> 
> VA 18350 tube.
> 
> ...


If the VA 18350 ever needs a new home, please let me know


Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

Silver said:


> That's awesome @Rob Fisher !
> Congrats on the new vaping chair
> 
> How is the chair treating you after the first day?



It's bloody awesome Hi Ho @Silver! I have fine tuned it and it rocks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (5/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> After trying it the weekend I'm not convinced it's for me. Just not getting the flavour I was expecting. Got some Haywire incoming tommorrow, will see how it goes. I might just be a dual coil guy.


Dibs if you want to sell ... im the other way around... got dual coil tanks in boxes lying around. ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (5/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's bloody awesome Hi Ho @Silver! I have fine tuned it and it rocks!


Very nice Rob!

Literally rocks like a rocking chair or ROCKS

Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/19)

Red Pill Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Juan_G (5/3/19)

Got a new toy try again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (5/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill Mail Baby!
> View attachment 159728


But is it enough?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! KHW delivery from Hungary! Spare glass tanks, a spare cap for MTL, and a new MTL with GLASS!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/19)

And the cutest mod ever! The Colibri from Amerpoint mods in Russia!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (5/3/19)

Vape Mail from Amazing Vapes SA. Such good service and got some free coils! Will definitely be purchasing from then again soon!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Smittie (5/3/19)

Another same day delivery, courtesy of BLCK and The Courier Guy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (5/3/19)

Voyeur reptile to be crowned with the 2nd skyfall.
Perfectly timed arrivals!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 11


----------



## Pho3niX90 (5/3/19)

JB1987 said:


> Got the Armour Pro from Vape Hyper today, nice small companion for the Juggerknot. I blame @M.Adhir for this
> 
> View attachment 159215


This is a awesome drip tip. Where do I find one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (5/3/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> This is a awesome drip tip. Where do I find one.



It's the Recurve RDA tip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (5/3/19)

Delivered just before I left work. Yes I like dual coil setups but I also like trying new things. VERY impressed with the billet and some Red Pill






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Delivered just before I left work. Yes I like dual coil setups but I also like trying new things. VERY impressed with the billet and some Red Pill
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (5/3/19)

JB1987 said:


> It's the Recurve RDA tip


I thought as much, didn't realize they came in those colors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/3/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> I thought as much, didn't realize they came in those colors.


With the silver recurve you get the blue and a clear/whitish drip tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to @Pho3niX90 from Vape Den for the bonus juices! 

The two editions to support Vapers Publication!



Bonus juices! Boom! Two pinkies... haven't play with them a long time... just need to see how they perform in my low wattage devices.




And the atty stand I was after in the first place.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (6/3/19)

Zeus X and Coilology Framed Staple coils from The Vape Den. @Pho3niX90 thank you for the great service as always.





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! A gorgeous little device. Already in use

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos (6/3/19)

As I always say, if you love it, get at least 2!
Another kayfun lite 24mm.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A gorgeous little device. Already in use
> View attachment 159887
> View attachment 159888
> View attachment 159889
> ...


Wow that looks nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Saintjie (6/3/19)

Vapemail from jhb is cpt in less than 24hours thanks to vapehyper

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to @Pho3niX90 from Vape Den for the bonus juices!
> 
> The two editions to support Vapers Publication!
> View attachment 159854
> ...



Awesome atty stand @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/3/19)

Original haku venna arrived today from haku engineering.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Gimli (7/3/19)

Thank you @Rob Fisher
Best looking drip tips I own

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/19)

So it's arrived!!!

@StompieZA what colour did you get?





Thank you @VOOPOO this seems to be a solid mod. Very nice grip, a tad heavy with dual 21700 batteries in it.

May have to buy 18650 batteries as I'm not sure where I will be able to find 2 x 21700 batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/19)

Enjoy your prize @RainstormZA it looks cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> So it's arrived!!!
> 
> @StompieZA what colour did you get?
> 
> ...


Nice looking mod.

Check Vaperite for Golisi 21700

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> So it's arrived!!!
> 
> @StompieZA what colour did you get?
> 
> ...



Im still waiting for mine to be delivered.... But will probably be today or tomorrow?

Did it come with 21700 batteries?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (7/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Im still waiting for mine to be delivered.... But will probably be today or tomorrow?
> 
> Did it come with 21700 batteries?


 
Forget what i just said....ITS HERE!! 

I will post some pics now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (7/3/19)

Vape mail baby!!!

Thanks to @VOOPOO.

This is one beautiful mod 













Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Im still waiting for mine to be delivered.... But will probably be today or tomorrow?
> 
> Did it come with 21700 batteries?


Sadly no it didn't. I was lucky that I have two mods with single 21700 batteries.

Got to say, the power is unbelievable strong. You can still use 18650 batteries as it does come with the 18650 battery adapters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## James Stewart (7/3/19)

Two days, two attys one happy ginger

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (7/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Sadly no it didn't. I was lucky that I have two mods with single 21700 batteries.
> 
> Got to say, the power is unbelievable strong. You can still use 18650 batteries as it does come with the 18650 battery adapters



Yeah im using the adapters now, first battled to figure out how to use them cause there is nothing in the manual. But figures out and working.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> May have to buy 18650 batteries as I'm not sure where I will be able to find 2 x 21700 batteries.



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-samsung-40t-21700-batteries

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-samsung-40t-21700-batteries


Eek I think I'll go for the Golisi 21700. If I can sell the Pico Squeeze 2 to pay for the batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Eek I think I'll go for the Golisi 21700. If I can sell the Pico Squeeze 2 to pay for the batteries.


If it wasnt pink/purple I would have bought that pico. But I dont drive a Jeep Wrangler to fit that profile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If it wasnt pink/purple I would have bought that pico. But I dont drive a Jeep Wrangler to fit that profile


If I lower my price, will you take it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> If I lower my price, will you take it?


Hehe no, maybe if it reaches a 4th price drop, I will see if its low enough to convince me to take it apart and give it a new paint job

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)

Tiny Friday vape mail delivery

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (8/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Tiny Friday vape mail delivery
> View attachment 160040



I got a free sample of this cotton with the kfl atty... took a minute to break in but a really good cotton. Easy to work with and great texture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)

Amir said:


> I got a free sample of this cotton with the kfl atty... took a minute to break in but a really good cotton. Easy to work with and great texture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool thank you for the info @Amir . Going to give it a try later.It has a different "feel" texture to it like you mentioned ,compared to any other cotton I have used in the past.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (8/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool thank you for the info @Amir . Going to give it a try later.It has a different "feel" texture to it like you mentioned ,compared to any other cotton I have used in the past.



Similar to the Cotton Candy that used to come in a glass jar... I loved that stuff. I think it had some rayon or something in it for added durability

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Tiny Friday vape mail delivery
> View attachment 160040


My go to wicking material nowadays. The cellulose(rayon) really brings out the high notes, which I like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (8/3/19)

Andre said:


> My go to wicking material nowadays. The cellulose(rayon) really brings out the high notes, which I like.



I've been dying to know what's added to it for that texture... Really works well... Especially with fruity menthols. I find it to be cooler and sharper on the flavor front. 
@MrGSmokeFree where did u get it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid (8/3/19)

Amir said:


> I've been dying to know what's added to it for that texture... Really works well... Especially with fruity menthols. I find it to be cooler and sharper on the flavor front.
> @MrGSmokeFree where did u get it?


Sir Vape if im not mistaken! currently on special there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (8/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Some super gorgeous drip tips sent by the legendary @Rob Fisher and some one shots and DIY stuff from Vape Hyper.

Will be doing some mixing tonight

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)

Amir said:


> I've been dying to know what's added to it for that texture... Really works well... Especially with fruity menthols. I find it to be cooler and sharper on the flavor front.
> @MrGSmokeFree where did u get it?


Got it from Sir Vape @Amir .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/3/19)

Voyeur Reptile and Rage has Landed !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)

Andre said:


> My go to wicking material nowadays. The cellulose(rayon) really brings out the high notes, which I like.


@Andre herewith your old vape mail pic. I should have gotten the hint that day this cotton is good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/3/19)

Amir said:


> I've been dying to know what's added to it for that texture... Really works well... Especially with fruity menthols. I find it to be cooler and sharper on the flavor front.
> @MrGSmokeFree where did u get it?


The Vape industry in Santon also stock it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie (11/3/19)

Arrived 4 days earlier than the estimated time...

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR (11/3/19)



Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/19)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 160302


How’s the Orion @KZOR?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (11/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> How’s the Orion @KZOR?


Fantastic quality and very practical because of the size. Unfortunately not very impressed by the flavor production at the moment.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/19)

KZOR said:


> Fantastic quality and very practical because of the size. Unfortunately not very impressed by the flavor production at the moment.


Ah and that’s the most important part

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/3/19)

Vape mail baby! All the way from Durbs...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (12/3/19)

Yahoo! Arrived at last. (Don't think my fat lips and this drip tip are going to work too well together).

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/3/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 160351
> 
> Yahoo! Arrived at last. (Don't think my fat lips and this drip tip are going to work too well together).


I have don't fat lips lol but mine also used to catch that metal rim/lip base that the drip tip sits on...can get very uncomfy at times. lack of a higher drip tip/510 adaptor is almost a flaw for this rta...then you puff n get the flavour and all is forgotten! lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/19)

The long awaited switch arrived today. And heck is this beautiful

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/19)

Vape Mail from Friendly Flipper in Canada! Milky Panels and button!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/19)

Vape Mail from Hong Kong... found someone with a brand new Droid to join the Droid Army and it was a reasonable price!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/19)

Vape Mail from Mark Todd in the UK! I bid on a charity item and won!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/19)

Vape mail from the UK... clear tank for the EVL reaper V3!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (12/3/19)

Lol @Rob Fisher. I think the courier companies should set up shop at your house!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! I have run out of Drip Tip stands!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher. I think the courier companies should set up shop at your house!


Didn't you know? @Rob Fisher house IS the depot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (12/3/19)

My word @Rob Fisher !!!

Such amazing stuff you got there. Wow

@antonherbst - that Switch looks fab!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/3/19)

antonherbst said:


> The long awaited switch arrived today. And heck is this beautiful
> 
> View attachment 160352
> View attachment 160353
> ...


Why do I see 6 toes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/19)

Christos said:


> Why do I see 6 toes?


Because you are a grammer nazi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (12/3/19)

antonherbst said:


> Because you are a grammer nazi


Technically, starting a sentence with because is incorrect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (12/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I have run out of Drip Tip stands!
> View attachment 160399
> View attachment 160400
> View attachment 160401
> View attachment 160402


They look amazing @Rob Fisher. I’m sure I can assist with storage for, more than one of these little gems. DIBS anytime

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy (12/3/19)

@Rob Fisher, this middle Drip Tip is drop dead gorgeous!
One on the left is also a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/3/19)

Small vape mail from Sir Vape. A nice high Nic fruity MTL juice and some new coils to try out in the Juggerknot Mini, me thinks a bigger coil could unlock the JKM’s true potential.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/3/19)

And a pick up vape mail of sorts from @GSM500 who hooked me up on the Wanted Classifieds with a “good as new” Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA to add to my tiny vape device fetish collection. And some delicious Pied Piper Red Wood MTL juice.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir (12/3/19)

Christos said:


> Why do I see 6 toes?


Am I the only one who scrolled back up to count

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Christos (12/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Am I the only one who scrolled back up to count

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger (12/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Am I the only one who scrolled back up to count


No, and the best part is I have seen him without shoes before , but also had to make sure, Instagram moment

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr (13/3/19)

Some vape mail from Nomadic Elixirs

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (13/3/19)

Can't wait to get home and build this tank







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> And a pick up vape mail of sorts from @GSM500 who hooked me up on the Wanted Classifieds with a “good as new” Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA to add to my tiny vape device fetish collection. And some delicious Pied Piper Red Wood MTL juice.
> 
> View attachment 160428


Ooh you will not be sorry about that vapefly

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (13/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ooh you will not be sorry about that vapefly


I must be honest and say that you got me interested in this atty to start with. Been looking for another 22mm RTA to venture further into MTL, checked out a few reviews and was sold. The Vapefly is a very nice atty, I am well impressed with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I must be honest and say that you got me interested in this atty to start with. Been looking for another 22mm RTA to venture further into MTL, checked out a few reviews and was sold. The Vapefly is a very nice atty, I am well impressed with it.


I dont wick it like the show on the youtube videos. I put cotton through the two holes to bottom of the tank. Then you dont have to move mod sideways to get juice to wick, but more important, the cotton expand in the holes and seal it, so the mod can lie upside down in pocket, not one drop leaking

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG (13/3/19)

Finally have a bigger charger. Golisi S6. Should be a bit different than the single cell LiitoKala I've been using.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (13/3/19)

SinnerG said:


> Finally have a bigger charger. Golisi S6. Should be a bit different than the single cell LiitoKala I've been using.


Now all you need are more batteries

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG (13/3/19)

Lol. They're in the mods. Maybe some day I'll add a 21700 to the collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 160435


Really toe'd the line with this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

SinnerG said:


> Finally have a bigger charger. Golisi S6. Should be a bit different than the single cell LiitoKala I've been using.


Where did you find this, and what price ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG (13/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Where did you find this, and what price ?


AliExpress. $30.99 and about R60 duty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/3/19)

Vape aka Juice mail

From

A4's Vapes - Thanks @A4S Vapes vapes

TGG -- Thank you @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (13/3/19)

Christos said:


> Why do I see 6 toes?



All I see are photos...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (13/3/19)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> All I see are photos...


Need to enable your matrix mode to see the 1s and 0s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JB1987 (13/3/19)

A bit late... received these 2 tips from Mr @Rob Fisher last week, amazingly comfortable. Love the draw on the Juggerknot, might need to get another...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> All I see are photos...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

Christos said:


> Need to enable your matrix mode to see the 1s and 0s.



Careful to not find yourself in a binary

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (13/3/19)

JB1987 said:


> A bit late... received these 2 tips from Mr @Rob Fisher last week, amazingly comfortable. Love the draw on the Juggerknot, might need to get another...
> View attachment 160489



Fantastic looking setups @JB1987 !
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/3/19)

Another SVA X has landed !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/3/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Asterix (14/3/19)

Small coil mail! Thanks @Pho3niX90.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (14/3/19)

Small vape mail for my Billet Box.
Thank you @Mahir for the smooth deal.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/3/19)

Fake mail from DHL from Xi hu Shing, via Chow mein, ex Wonton Nagasaki all the way to the Boereworsgordyn.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 5


----------



## CaliGuy (14/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Fake mail from DHL from Xi hu Shing, via Chow mein, ex Wonton Nagasaki all the way to the Boereworsgordyn.
> View attachment 160601



And what it’s like, quility wise, any problems with the mosfet fire button etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> And what it’s like, quility wise, any problems with the mosfet fire button etc.


Havent build it yet, was busy and now loadshedding. Will do tomorrow. Fire button feels really good and solid.
Actually amazed by the quality. Thought its going to have this bad paint job and I will emmediately give it new paint, but without use yet it looks and feel pretty good, airlab rda clone is also great looking. R380 for mod and rda, excl shipping, worth a punt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy (14/3/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme I’ve been checking it out but saw a few people complain so gave it a skip. For that price point like you said it’s worth a try, the combo sure looks nice. Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/3/19)

Juice delivery ....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! M.A.C. Mods DNA60!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/3/19)

Vapemail from @Cliff . backup Rsq

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## NOOB (15/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! M.A.C. Mods DNA60!
> View attachment 160668


Oh wow! That's a beauty Oom @Rob Fisher! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/3/19)

The best kind of vapemail ever.

Skyfall rda original with ultim cap, tip and 1.6mm air disk inserts

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Room Fogger (16/3/19)

antonherbst said:


> The best kind of vapemail ever.
> 
> Skyfall rda original with ultim cap, tip and 1.6mm air disk inserts
> 
> View attachment 160814


Nice one @antonherbst , many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (16/3/19)

antonherbst said:


> The best kind of vapemail ever.
> 
> Skyfall rda original with ultim cap, tip and 1.6mm air disk inserts
> 
> View attachment 160814


Awesome buy, I know you are loving it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! New sparkling red tube for my Voyeur!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Elmien (18/3/19)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## cgs (18/3/19)

Just arrived from Mr. @Mahir 
Thank you very much Sir, you're an absolute pleasure to do business with

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/19)

VapeMail Baby! Fresh stock of Red Pill from Cape Town! Previous stocks were decimated by shipments to mates in Australia, USA, Malaysia and Knysna!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Wasp RTA... now to check if the hype is real!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/3/19)

Been eyeing a Molly for a while now. Thanks @BioHazard for a great deal. Absolute pleasure to do business with you 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/19)

A very special vape mail Baby! The very first bottle off the production line of the upcoming release from @Naeemhoosen of Joose-e-Liqz! This story started some time back when we were having a braai at @BigGuy's house a few months ago... we were testing each other's setups as you do and Riahaan handed me a refillable pod system and wouldn't say what was in it... it was a tobacco juice and he knew I wouldn't have even tried it if I had known it was tobacco. I immediately was interested because I hadn't tasted a tobacco vape like it before... then @Naeemhoosen passed me his Dvarw DL with the same juice in and Bazinga!

Unfortunately, it was not a commercial juice and was only made in special small batches for mates... I was very kindly given a bottle to take home with me and have vaped it on and off since then. I told Naeem that the juice NEEDS to be available to the world... but I was OK because I had my bottle... well what pitched up in Vape Mail today?

Serial #001 of Havana Gold! Bazinga! Pretty soon everyone will be able to savour the flavour! Shouldn't be long before the shops get stock! If you are a tobacco fan then you really want a bottle!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (19/3/19)

Some vape mail from the Vape Den

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (19/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very special vape mail Baby! The very first bottle off the production line of the upcoming release from @Naeemhoosen of Joose-e-Liqz! This story started some time back when we were having a braai at @BigGuy's house a few months ago... we were testing each other's setups as you do and Riahaan handed me a refillable pod system and wouldn't say what was in it... it was a tobacco juice and he knew I wouldn't have even tried it if I had known it was tobacco. I immediately was interested because I hadn't tasted a tobacco vape like it before... then @Naeemhoosen passed me his Dvarw DL with the same juice in and Bazinga!
> 
> Unfortunately, it was not a commercial juice and was only made in special small batches for mates... I was very kindly given a bottle to take home with me and have vaped it on and off since then. I told Naeem that the juice NEEDS to be available to the world... but I was OK because I had my bottle... well what pitched up in Vape Mail today?
> 
> ...



Oh Wow @Rob Fisher - that is awesome!
Love the note

Wishing you all the ebst with this @Naeemhoosen !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (19/3/19)

Wick'd RDA!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Wasp RTA... now to check if the hype is real!
> View attachment 161049
> View attachment 161050



Rob do you think this 23mm Wasp RTA will fit on a Pico 75w Mod

I don’t have any 23mm devices to try for myself. Would consider getting this RTA if it fits on a Pico. Alternative for me would then be the Wasp Nano RDTA as it’s atleast 22mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Rob do you think this 23mm Wasp RTA will fit on a Pico 75w Mod
> 
> I don’t have any 23mm devices to try for myself. Would consider getting this RTA if it fits on a Pico. Alternative for me would then be the Wasp Nano RDTA as it’s atleast 22mm.



@CaliGuy I don't think so... and I can't test because all 4 of my Pico's have gone to new homes. I was hoping to keep my resin one but my future son-in-law stole it to take to San Francisco on a conference!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very special vape mail Baby! Serial #001 of Havana Gold! Bazinga! Pretty soon everyone will be able to savour the flavour! Shouldn't be long before the shops get stock! If you are a tobacco fan then you really want a bottle!
> View attachment 161054
> View attachment 161055



Sounds like my kind of Juice, can’t wait to try it out especially if they plan to release a high nic version.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CaliGuy I don't think so... and I can't test because all 4 of my Pico's have gone to new homes. I was hoping to keep my resin one but my future son-in-law stole it to take to San Francisco on a conference!



Thanks Rob, sure some other owners of the Wasp RTA might be able to help. I measure a 23mm space on the Pico but it’s gonna be a tight fit or might not fit at all.

Love my Pico Resin, would not sell it ever and managed to find 2 more that I just need to go pick up this week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cgs (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr (19/3/19)

Finally, the 3 month wait is over

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

Chanelr said:


> Finally, the 3 month wait is over
> 
> View attachment 161081



3 months is a veeeeeeeeeery long wait!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (19/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 3 months is a veeeeeeeeeery long wait!


Straight from Renova in China

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (19/3/19)

32 Flavors, Nic Salt, PG and VG

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Juan_G (19/3/19)

It has finaly arrived

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (19/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby!!!! Desire Design Sqounk Mod and Hugsvape Surge Sqounk Mod.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (19/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> It has finaly arrived


Excellent @Juan_G. Out of curiosity, what tank are you planning on using now that your JKM and X are sold?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> It has finaly arrived



Welcome to the Club!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Chanelr said:


> Finally, the 3 month wait is over
> 
> View attachment 161081



The Renovo Pod is a very good system, one of the pods that actually has good flavour and coils that last a reasonable amount of time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Thanks Rob, sure some other owners of the Wasp RTA might be able to help. I measure a 23mm space on the Pico but it’s gonna be a tight fit or might not fit at all.
> 
> Love my Pico Resin, would not sell it ever and managed to find 2 more that I just need to go pick up this week.


Have you thought of a heat sink that will fit the Pico, is 22 non though, so tank overhand slightly on that but it’s a workable option. Use mine to get a 24 mm Avo 24 on there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr (19/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> The Renovo Pod is a very good system, one of the pods that actually has good flavour and coils that last a reasonable amount of time.


I have only seen positive reviews so far  so far I like it a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (19/3/19)

Pick up vapemail from @Room Fogger Great meeting you today Sir, thanks for the chat and arranging these goodies

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G (19/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Excellent @Juan_G. Out of curiosity, what tank are you planning on using now that your JKM and X are sold?


Using my dead rabbit and gear until the Fatality's land.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Have you thought of a heat sink that will fit the Pico, is 22 non though, so tank overhand slightly on that but it’s a workable option. Use mine to get a 24 mm Avo 24 on there.



I have one of those 22mm heat sinks, not my ideal solution as I don’t like RTAs that are to tall on my Pico. Reckon I will rather source the Wasp RDTA as it’s atleast a 22mm tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Some vape mail from the Vape Den
> View attachment 161057


That MTL Staple intrigues me @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/19)

cgs said:


> View attachment 161075


That’s awesome bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> That MTL Staple intrigues me @Grand Guru



@Paul33 The Coilology Staple MTL wire is not bad, also wanted to try it as I use Vandy Vapes Ni80 MTL wire plus it is cheaper. I would say from vaping both that they are about the same with flavour. 

The Coilology wire builds a lot lower than the Vandy Vape for example 2.5mm Coil with 6x Wraps is 0.55ohm with Coilology and 0.75ohm with Vandy Vape, something to consider. 

I picked up some Geekvape Tri Core Fused Clapton MTL Wire today (Ni80 30g*3+38g). This wire is a little thicker than the other two MTL wires and also builds low on same size coil as above spec at a 0.50ohm build. 

I like this Tri Core Geekvape wire, flavour is better than the other 2 MTL wires but the coil is slightly fatter and does not fit my Dvarw MTL. Fits fine in the Skyline and Vapefly Galaxies RDTA, going to do a 8x Wrap 2.5mm 0.65ohm coil and try it out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> 2.5mm Coil with 6x Wraps is 0.55ohm



That sounds like it would be a nice build for the Exocet...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (19/3/19)

Cotton, coils, Double Barrel V3, drip tips and bottles for my Wismec BF












Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> That sounds like it would be a nice build for the Exocet...


It’s perfect for the Exocet. Vapers Corner has this wire. Check it out, I’m well impressed, my Skyclone is vaping like a dream with this coil wire.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Cotton, coils, Double Barrel V3, drop tips and bottles for my Wismec BF



Nice one, got to love China Online

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

@Paul33 this is what the spoil looks like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> That MTL Staple intrigues me @Grand Guru


I’m still looking for the perfect MTL setup, I guess. A nice opportunity to experiment new stuff every week

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/19)

Got me an Omni. Impressed so far with a simple Ni80 build. 

Will throw in some Clapton’s later on and see how we go but otherwise this rta is the business.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (22/3/19)

Only 2 months from Hong Kong to Centurion. Not too bad.

@Room Fogger I think I might just be fine with Pico bottles for now. Thanks for being my standby.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 161319
> 
> 
> Only 2 months from Hong Kong to Centurion. Not too bad.
> ...


Enjoy sir, glad I could be the standby and great that you got some. Two month flight, they used a plane that was a bit faster for yoursit seems!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/3/19)

After waiting two weeks, I'm finally the owner of an OBS Engine dual coil RTA 






Just paging @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (22/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Finally after two weeks, I'm finally the owner of an OBS Engine RTA, dual coil.
> 
> View attachment 161350
> 
> ...


They are great tanks. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (22/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Enjoy sir, glad I could be the standby and great that you got some. Two month flight, they used a plane that was a bit faster for yoursit seems!



It wasn't the plane. It was the 3 week trip by ossewa between JHB Int. and Centurion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/3/19)

I’m super chuffed with this one, my little Pico Family is coming along nicely. Couldn’t believe my luck when I found it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I’m super chuffed with this one, my little Pico Family is coming along nicely. Couldn’t believe my luck when I found it.
> 
> View attachment 161359


Beautiful @CaliGuy , what’s left for the rest of us Pico lovers, going to have to start following you around and beat you to the deal! Just joking, congrats on another beauty.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (22/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> They are great tanks.
> 
> Sent from small screen


Indeed, I get slightly better flavour than the Gear RTA but both are great tanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/19)

After a 2-month build list wait and then a 3-week nightmare with customs the parcel from Strangers Mods in Italy has finally arrived!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/19)

Strangers Mod - Minuta DNA75C #34

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt (22/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Indeed, I get better flavour than the Gear RTA but both are great tanks.


I gave my Engine away to a vaper in need, still have the Engine V2 and Nano.

Will get a original Engine again one day 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Beautiful @CaliGuy , what’s left for the rest of us Pico lovers, going to have to start following you around and beat you to the deal! Just joking, congrats on another beauty.



Thanks bud, these Resin Pico’s are obsolete and very much old news but for someone that only started vaping last year this Mod pretty much sums up my idea of a working mans MTL Mod.

Plus being resin this is the lightest of the Pico 75w series.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/3/19)

antonherbst said:


> The best kind of vapemail ever.
> 
> Skyfall rda original with ultim cap, tip and 1.6mm air disk inserts
> 
> View attachment 160814


Why is your toes always in the pics?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (23/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why is your toes always in the pics?



Just for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (23/3/19)

antonherbst said:


> Just for you.
> 
> View attachment 161444


Did your toes audition for the role of gollum in lord of the rings?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (23/3/19)

Christos said:


> Did your toes audition for the role of gollum in lord of the rings?



That close-up looks more like hobbit feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (23/3/19)

Christos said:


> Did your toes audition for the role of gollum in lord of the rings?



You would never know cause i am not going to say yay or nay

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (23/3/19)

Adephi said:


> That close-up looks more like hobbit feet.


The hobbit of my wife yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (23/3/19)

antonherbst said:


> The hobbit of my wife yes.


was that one reply for each of the six toes? wait? what? what happened to the sixth toe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (23/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> was that one reply for each of the six toes? wait? what? what happened to the sixth toe?


It was absorbed to look normal

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> was that one reply for each of the six toes? wait? what? what happened to the sixth toe?


Wait! It's actually behind the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/19)

Vape Mail Sunday Baby! Who doesn't love DHL ringing your doorbell on a Sunday! Bazinga! Carlos Creation 26650 Extreme!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir (24/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Sunday Baby! Who doesn't love DHL ringing your doorbell on a Sunday! Bazinga! Carlos Creation 26650 Extreme!
> 
> View attachment 161540
> View attachment 161541
> ...



That’s a kwaai mod oom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/19)

Wow @Rob Fisher 
That looks very interesting!
26650 - is this for your 30mm tank?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/19)

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher
> That looks very interesting!
> 26650 - is this for your 30mm tank?



Yes it is indeed Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (25/3/19)

Vape Mail has arrived from @Vaporesso

First one in SA! Truly beautiful little pod! 













Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (25/3/19)

So the prize from @VOOPOO has arrived. Thanks again to them for offering us a chance, and thank for the great prize.
I will do a little review once I have read the manual. Beautiful little pod to say the least.

Ok, so I could not wait, so pod outside of bag already!



And another one just so that everyone can admire it. Will unbox a bit later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (25/3/19)

Awesome to see @StompieZA and @Room Fogger 
Hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## daniel craig (25/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> So the prize from @VOOPOO has arrived. Thanks again to them for offering us a chance, and thank for the great prize.
> I will do a little review once I have read the manual. Beautiful little pod to say the least.
> 
> Ok, so I could not wait, so pod outside of bag already!
> ...


It looks great  Looking forward to reading your thoughts on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (26/3/19)

Some amazing vape mail from the sirs! Settled for the black but man oh man am I a happy camper! Testing some project x mtl and boom it's quite good. Thanks @BigGuy you were right about this mod!

Need to play around with builds in the savour though! Epic tuesday

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

More Vape Mail Baby! My last and final test of a POD system... hoping this may be the DL POD system that could work!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

Massive thanks to @Christos who took my tarnished Custom Classic Squonker and elbow greased it way back to its former glory!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Wow so much going on in Vape Mail in the last hour I don’t know where to start

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 161667
> View attachment 161668
> View attachment 161669



Nice @Rob Fisher 
What are the syringes for if I may ask?
Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 161667
> View attachment 161668
> View attachment 161669



Are the Micro Coils for the Hussar Project X Atti Rob?

And the syringes, either you are having a spit braai or plan to start taking steroids  or starting DIY or have a iffy RTA that needs filling or you have started to collect hi-end syringes Bazinga

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Love the MTL setup you got there @Jengz. The all black is a nice change from the more common SS MTL setups.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

Silver said:


> Nice @Rob Fisher
> What are the syringes for if I may ask?
> Lol



I was gonna say for DIY but that would be a fat lie! I use them occasionally to check the amount of juice a tank holds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was gonna say for DIY but that would be a fat lie! I use them occasionally to check the amount of juice a tank holds.



Awesome

I hope someday you will share your findings with us on a dedicated thread!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was gonna say for DIY but that would be a fat lie! I use them occasionally to check the amount of juice a tank holds.



Or you are using it for that

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Solar Storm number #6 and the last one in the collection!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Holy S#&T @Rob Fisher, that mod is amaze balls and such a different stab wood design from your current Solar Storms.

What did the Modder name it, haven’t been on FB for while to see him present it to the group.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (26/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Solar Storm number #6 and the last one in the collection!
> View attachment 161682
> View attachment 161683
> View attachment 161684




That is a beautiful mod, wow that block is stunning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Holy S#&T @Rob Fisher, that mod is amaze balls and such a different stab wood design from your current Solar Storms.
> 
> What did the Modder name it, haven’t been on FB for while to see him present it to the group.


That looks similar to the one @Ash has, maybe he sold it too, think one of his others was in the classifieds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Solar Storm number #6 and the last one in the collection!
> View attachment 161682
> View attachment 161683
> View attachment 161684



STUNNING @Rob Fisher 
That other photo you posted (of all the Solar Storms standing to attention) didnt show the sides of this one.
Wow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## oSuSkIo (26/3/19)

Vape mail!
Thanks alot @Ash 
I will take good care of it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Congrats @oSuSkIo, so glad to see this mod going to another forum member.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Holy S#&T @Rob Fisher, that mod is amaze balls and such a different stab wood design from your current Solar Storms.
> 
> What did the Modder name it, haven’t been on FB for while to see him present it to the group.



Not sure... I stole it from @Ash... I will ask him for the name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> So the prize from @VOOPOO has arrived. Thanks again to them for offering us a chance, and thank for the great prize.
> I will do a little review once I have read the manual. Beautiful little pod to say the least.
> 
> Ok, so I could not wait, so pod outside of bag already!
> ...


Lekker you got it bud. 

They didn’t respond to my PM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Are the Micro Coils for the Hussar Project X Atti Rob?
> 
> And the syringes, either you are having a spit braai or plan to start taking steroids  or starting DIY or have a iffy RTA that needs filling or you have started to collect hi-end syringes Bazinga



The Micro Coils are for all my RTA's... just like to test coils from different makers... the syringe is just to test how many ML's a tank really holds.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (26/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Vape Mail Baby! My last and final test of a POD system... hoping this may be the DL POD system that could work!
> View attachment 161670


I've been hearing good things about this device so far. Most consider this to be the Juul Killer they've been waiting for. Looking forward to a mini review/run down on this device

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (26/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Solar Storm number #6 and the last one in the collection!
> View attachment 161682
> View attachment 161683
> View attachment 161684


This looks stunning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

daniel craig said:


> I've been hearing good things about this device so far. Most consider this to be the Juul Killer they've been waiting for. Looking forward to a mini review/run down on this device



Well for me it's the best of the Pod Systems because I can do a DL with it, albeit pretty tight... and the other bonus is I can use my 3mg Red Pill and still know it's Red Pill. It's nowhere near a Dvarw but I don't expect it to be... it's a Pod System I will continue to use which is more than I can say for every other one I have used and I have tried a LOT!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (26/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Lekker you got it bud.
> 
> They didn’t respond to my PM


PM them again, dam I’m sure they don’t want you not to have it. Must add I didn’t have any info untill a message from DHL. Maybe they are still making to ship?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> PM them again, dam I’m sure they don’t want you not to have it. Must add I didn’t have any info untill a message from DHL. Maybe they are still making to ship?


I’ll send another message now and see

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

Vapemail from www.alldayvapes.co.za competition. Thanks @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! It's Coffee time compliments of @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Vapemail from www.alldayvapes.co.za competition. Thanks @YeOldeOke
> View attachment 161752



Enjoy, I’ve also got some juice from them and after some steeping I’m thoroughly enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Enjoy, I’ve also got some juice from them and after some steeping I’m thoroughly enjoying it.


Which ones did you try?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (27/3/19)

My winnings from All Day Vapes. I won the Chilled Red Berries and the surprise flavour was Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream. I decided to order some one-shots from them as well: Memories, Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream and Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta. Really excited to taste these!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Vapemail from www.alldayvapes.co.za competition. Thanks @YeOldeOke
> View attachment 161752



What was the mystery juice @Jean claude Vaaldamme ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/19)

no time to photograph the van Driver , the van , the f-upped thingie where you try to scratch your ''X''
this is straight home :
A certain member[@Jean claude Vaaldamme] sold me his Moonbox set up ,dropped it off last nite




.

9h00 it was there in jhb . And 1 happy @ARYANTO!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/3/19)

Silver said:


> What was the mystery juice @Jean claude Vaaldamme ?


Forest berry yogurt panna cotta
And mystery one shot was Nutsnstuff ice cream

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)

Some vape mail baby It looks awesome. Just a lot smaller than I thought it would be. ( No man ever wants to hear those words )

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 161769
> Some vape mail baby It looks awesome. Just a lot smaller than I thought it would be. ( No man ever wants to hear those words )


My favourite mod! Welcome to the Armour club!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/19)

My Wasp Nano RTA has arrived. I ordered the silver one but was delivered in black and I must say it's sexy! Can't wait to get home and try it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Saintjie (27/3/19)

Finally joined the cricky club  thanks to amazing vape sa

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## StompieZA (27/3/19)

Some nic salts for them new zero and aurora pods!

Thanks alot to All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke Cant wait to taste these, will be my first salts!






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Estoque Mod!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Asterix (27/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Estoque Mod!
> View attachment 161791


That mod looks so beautiful that I had to go google it. Then my wallet told me to stop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

Vape Mail from Malaysia Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Juan_G (27/3/19)

Vape mail from @AneesEbrahim
Thank you for the smooth deal and the free coilmaster bag!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

And a Knighted upgrade for my original Voyeur!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/19)

Just out of curiosity. What material Is that white shell made of @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Just out of curiosity. What material Is that white shell made of @Rob Fisher



I'm not really sure @Grand Guru! @SAVapeGear may know... I thought it may be white delrin but I'm not sure...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not really sure @Grand Guru! @SAVapeGear may know... I thought it may be white delrin but I'm not sure...


I also think it is Heat treated white delrin

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not really sure @Grand Guru! @SAVapeGear may know... I thought it may be white delrin but I'm not sure...


Whatever it is, it’s looking awesome with the brass frame! Many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! It's Coffee time compliments of @Hooked!
> View attachment 161754



@Rob Fisher Who knows ... maybe you'll find that you like coffee (and Red Pill of course!)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AneesEbrahim (27/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Vape mail from @AneesEbrahim
> Thank you for the smooth deal and the free coilmaster bag!
> 
> 
> ...



You're most welcome @Juan_G it's been a pleasure. Enjoy the vape goodies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

AneesEbrahim said:


> You're most welcome @Juan_G it's been a pleasure. Enjoy the vape goodies


I hear the goon is a hit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (27/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I hear the goon is a hit


It's vaping heaven!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Who knows ... maybe you'll find that you like coffee (and Red Pill of course!)



@Hooked that would be a major win if I found one I liked!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (29/3/19)

DIY supplies. Go big or go home!


Regards

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (29/3/19)

Raindance said:


> DIY supplies. Go big or go home!
> View attachment 161977
> 
> Regards


Are you expecting a vape apocalypse!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (29/3/19)

Its my ADV i mix into a one shot premix for easy mixing later. Rather than restock every month, just mix a big batch once and save some postage fees which is free from Valley Vapour for this volume.

Talking about free, did anybody get any free samples of the Jelly Bomb one shot Black Vapour launched yesterday? I hear its pretty amazing. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog (29/3/19)

And my winning poison has arrived 


Thank you @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## GSM500 (29/3/19)

Some lesser spotted vapemail for me


thanks to @Christos for this great tank

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/4/19)

This just landed at my wife's place of work, super excited to get into my mixing journey Great big fat Shout Out to @Richio and his team at BLCK Vapor with all their help and assistance to get this package to me here in the back side of South Africa, you guys Rock!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This just landed at my wife's place of work, super excited to get into my mixing journey Great big fat Shout Out to @Richio and his team at BLCK Vapor with all their help and assistance to get this package to me here in the back side of South Africa, you guys Rock!!!
> View attachment 162271


What’s in the box!!!!!

Let’s see what goodies you got to mix and play with...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> What’s in the box!!!!!
> 
> Let’s see what goodies you got to mix and play with...



Will only be able to unbox tonight when I get home

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Juan_G (1/4/19)

Some Coil Company coils and panels for the Pulse bf

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500 (1/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Will only be able to unbox tonight when I get home


Boba's Bounty Remix ingredients I suspect?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> Boba's Bounty Remix ingredients I suspect?



Yep, as well as:

3 different versions/clones of VCT
Almond Milk (mmmmmmm...)
and a Litchi/Mango Ice for my Cousin's boyfriend (Not my Profile choice)

and then some concentrates to do a few Tobacco variants with a bunch of nuts, Pistachio, Hazelnut etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (1/4/19)

Vape mail from @Vaporesso. The Vaporesso Aurora Play that I won. Thank you Vaporesso for the awesome looking Zippo Pod!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/4/19)

Finally! I've unboxed my eagerly awaited package from BLCK Vapor...


And then SWAMBO instructed me to atleast take a photo of her, so that I can remember what's she looked liked, since she doubts she will be seeing me for a while... 



Mind the mess on the couch (not SWAMBO dammit) the doggos had an argument with the throws....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/4/19)

Thats awesome @Dela Rey Steyn 
Wishing you all the best for the mixing!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/4/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius (2/4/19)

X1 - Win mail. Thank you kindly @Paulie . 
Finger test and smell is amazing. Will re wick tonight. Kuddos to TCG for always being on the ball.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 162359


What's in the box?!
Open it already!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 162359



Yaaaaas! Let the mixing Begin!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/4/19)

work is interfering with my posting again...
flavors from BLCK (JF to try subs in the goldfish cannoli)
and Tobacco absolute to try the VTC (word redacted)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (2/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Finally! I've unboxed my eagerly awaited package from BLCK Vapor...
> View attachment 162312
> 
> And then SWAMBO instructed me to atleast take a photo of her, so that I can remember what's she looked liked, since she doubts she will be seeing me for a while...
> ...



Judging by the amount of syringes, you arent mixing by weight?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Judging by the amount of syringes, you arent mixing by weight?


Correct, mixing by ml's at this stage, will definitely get a scale in future. but Budget is budget unfortunately for this month

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (2/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Correct, mixing by ml's at this stage, will definitely get a scale in future. but Budget is budget unfortunately for this month
> View attachment 162366



Ahh okay, You will thank me once you get a scale, BLCK has them for around R100, works great and makes mixing much quicker, cleaner and easier!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (2/4/19)

Vapemail again! Thanks @Paulie for the Leaf Tobacco Vanilla and Coconut

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## RainstormZA (2/4/19)

Cornelius said:


> X1 - Win mail. Thank you kindly @Paulie .
> Finger test and smell is amazing. Will re wick tonight. Kuddos to TCG for always being on the ball.
> 
> View attachment 162360


Oooo forgot all about mine, still waiting for it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Extension tank for the Nduro and Glass tank for the Taifun GTIV! Get your shine on polishing cloths!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

SX Mini and finally a Hussar X RTA.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

And last but not least a couple more drip tips from Siam Mods in the UK!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Prize from @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! A Project X Juice to try! KGB!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

Thank you @Christos! I changed the Voyeur sleeve and cocked something up... sent it to the Vape Engineer and he sorted it for me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G (2/4/19)

Juice and Nudge mail whooo hooo!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/4/19)

Vape mail baby! There will be some juice mixing tonight

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Redaa (2/4/19)

@Grand Guru did you get the mod? 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (2/4/19)

I had a good day with vape mail. 

Gloom got back from Sebia - Limelight for a small fix


Then the vape shear groupbuy got picked up


And then a label printer i have no use for yet but i will find something to label soon.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Awesome @antonherbst 
Thanks again for the Vape Shears group buy - you are a legend

Can't wait to put those little shears in a shootout against my trusty Dischem "el cheapo" scissors
Haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> Awesome @antonherbst
> Thanks again for the Vape Shears group buy - you are a legend
> 
> Can't wait to put those little shears in a shootout against my trusty Dischem "el cheapo" scissors
> Haha



I didnt have to rewick the switch but did it anyways and used the shears and it is nicely made scissors these. Wow wow wow

I know which of those 2 are gona win but lets see what you think when you get them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/4/19)

Redaa said:


> @Grand Guru did you get the mod?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Not yet buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/4/19)

Competition Vape Mail! Thanks @Paulie!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## lesvaches (2/4/19)

Competition Win! love this tobacco flavor! Thank you @Paulie. Really nice new wall decor too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/19)

antonherbst said:


> I had a good day with vape mail.
> 
> Gloom got back from Sebia - Limelight for a small fix
> View attachment 162467
> ...


Diy Juice, I feel a mix coming on. Maybe I can mark one or two for myself as well. Having to get others to find a use for your things, ai ja jai.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (2/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Diy Juice, I feel a mix coming on. Maybe I can mark one or two for myself as well. Having to get others to find a use for your things, ai ja jai.



That was on the list but it has more than just vape juice capabilities.  Now to find the other 200 gazillion uses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/19)

antonherbst said:


> That was on the list but it has more than just vape juice capabilities.  Now to find the other 200 gazillion uses.


At least we can try one, the rest you can think off, unless of course you feed me coffee or cappuccinos, will stay then and help think!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/19)

Juice Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Juice Mail Baby!
> View attachment 162539



Ooh, that looks interesting @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (3/4/19)

Amir said:


> I got a free sample of this cotton with the kfl atty... took a minute to break in but a really good cotton. Easy to work with and great texture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give u my bag.. Dint like it

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saintjie (3/4/19)

Quad core aliens thanks to @cloudfactioncoils

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/19)

Finally, my plated Dvarw DL tops that take the real glass arrived!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you so much @Marek_710! I appreciate the gift!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (3/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally, my plated Dvarw DL tops that take the real glass arrived!
> View attachment 162583
> View attachment 162584



Was wondering when you were going to plate the glass tank, obviously it was all part the plan from the get go. 

So all the Dvarws are back on their colour coded track and looking even more epic with the glass tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Was wondering when you were going to plate the glass tank, obviously it was all part the plan from the get go.
> 
> So all the Dvarws are back on their colour coded track and looking even more epic with the glass tanks.



They would have been here earlier but the cost of DHL from Germany was stupid so I went with a cheaper option which meant the Post Office handled the SA side of the delivery... that was a mistake!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (3/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> They would have been here earlier but the cost of DHL from Germany was stupid so I went with a cheaper option which meant the Post Office handled the SA side of the delivery... that was a mistake!


Inexcusable!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/19)

Christos said:


> Inexcusable!



Agreed... but in my defence, my ring was still hurting from the cost of the plating and then the $100 for shipping sent me into a decline and being as old and cantankerous as I am I made a bad call!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (3/4/19)

My Paranormal DNA 250C is here. Thanks for the smooth transaction @Redaa. Big thumbs up to you!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Redaa (3/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Juice Mail Baby!
> View attachment 162539


This is some really good juice. You going to love it. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Redaa (3/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> My Paranormal DNA 250C is here. Thanks for the smooth transaction @Redaa. Big thumbs up to you!
> View attachment 162593


Enjoy it. Glad you received it and happy 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zakskad (3/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Juice Mail Baby!
> View attachment 162539


Would love your feedback on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/19)

Zakskad said:


> Would love your feedback on it



Well, the Peach Iced Tea passed the tongue test and I think it has potential... will let you know when it gets into a tank. The Mixed Berry Iced Tea was good with the tongue test but I doubt will be in my wheels house. I tongue tested a few other juices as well and only the two Iced Teas made it to the tank test. Will try do that tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/19)

Dvarw DL Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL Mail Baby!
> View attachment 162673



I see what's going on here, Get Dwarv's then don't have enough mods, buy mods then don't have enough Dwarv's, and repeat process.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/19)

And it's a bonus when the chap you bought it from puts in a fresh coil and wick and all you need to do is add Red Pill! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir (4/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I see what's going on here, Get Dwarv's then don't have enough mods, buy mods then don't have enough Dwarv's, and repeat process.
> View attachment 162674


Its a vicious cycle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir (4/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL Mail Baby!
> View attachment 162673


I see a sequel to Snow White and the 7 Dwarves in the future.
--> Rob Fisher and the 21 Dvarw's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I see a sequel to Snow White and the 7 Dwarves in the future.
> --> Rob Fisher and the 21 Dvarw's



They are already doing a remake, "Cheaper by the Dozens - Red Pill Edition"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (4/4/19)

Did a trade with @Derek Van Zyl and super happy about the ice bolt.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## M.Adhir (4/4/19)

antonherbst said:


> Did a trade with @Derek Van Zyl and super happy about the ice bolt.
> 
> View attachment 162681



That looks lovely, congrats.
Vape something with a vanilla profile (custard etc)
Start singing, Ice Ice Bolty, Vanilla Ice Ice Bolty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/19)

antonherbst said:


> Did a trade with @Derek Van Zyl and super happy about the ice bolt.
> 
> View attachment 162681


Congratulations @antonherbst , many happy clouds to you and @Derek Van Zyl , enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (4/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL Mail Baby!
> View attachment 162673



I really need a glass tank... got any spares oom? If not, please keep me in mind on the next order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/19)

Thank you @Paulie even my mom who quitted smoking more than 20 years ago said it smelled so good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Juan_G (4/4/19)

This is a future dated post for my vape mail, It's a Goon RDA, it's black and it's STILL not here.
Big shout out to the red van courier company for Misrouting my package, you are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Asterix (4/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> This is a future dated post for my vape mail, It's a Goon RDA, it's black and it's STILL not here.
> Big shout out to the red van courier company for Misrouting my package, you are awesome!


Funny but sad at the same time. No button for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (4/4/19)

antonherbst said:


> Did a trade with @Derek Van Zyl and super happy about the ice bolt.
> 
> View attachment 162681



That’s a interesting looking jigshaw puzzle you got there Anton, it’s going to be one wicked setup!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (4/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL Mail Baby!
> View attachment 162673



As they say “the more the merrier”. Tips are also the bomb.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> That’s a interesting looking jigshaw puzzle you got there Anton, it’s going to be one wicked setup!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (4/4/19)

And with the Purple accessories.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/19)

Amir said:


> I really need a glass tank... got any spares oom? If not, please keep me in mind on the next order



@Amir I'm still short a few but I think Zeki is getting stock next week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (5/4/19)

It's simply beautiful

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

So neat and tidy 
Coils look awesome @Juan_G 
Enjoy!
What juice are you vaping on it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## traulstone (5/4/19)

Early morning delivery curtsey of @antonherbst thank you for this incredible group buy!






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Juan_G (5/4/19)

Vapemail from @RainstormZA . Thank you SO much for the OBS and suprise juice!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/19)

You're welcome @Juan_G. Hope you like the juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (5/4/19)

Silver said:


> So neat and tidy
> Coils look awesome @Juan_G
> Enjoy!
> What juice are you vaping on it?


Thank you @Silver , super excited about the Goon! Still have to wick it this afternoon but will be using Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints compliments of @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @antonherbst!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/19)

Diy vape mail, baby!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RayDeny (5/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @antonherbst!
> View attachment 162775



Best shears out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jamie (6/4/19)

Some MTL juice from the Cape Town Vapefest today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/4/19)

Not vapemail but wanted to share  my purchases at the Cape town vape fest

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (6/4/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Not vapemail but wanted to share  my purchases at the Cape town vape fest
> View attachment 162863



What shop did you get the tweezers from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/4/19)

antonherbst said:


> What shop did you get the tweezers from?


vape warehouse

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Hellfire Titan DNA75C Titanium Mod!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## RayDeny (8/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Hellfire Titan DNA75C Titanium Mod!
> View attachment 163007
> View attachment 163008
> View attachment 163009
> ...




Wow!!! Just, WOW!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (8/4/19)

@Rob Fisher they should change the name from Titan to Tank, that mod looks incredibly well put together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (8/4/19)

Juice refill from The Good Guys @RenaldoRheeder. Thanks for the freebies and sample juice Butterscotch Mint.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix (8/4/19)

Vape drop-off. Bought another Mirage (one is not enough!). 

Abdul from Decadent Clouds met me at Kings Park Pool to deliver, along with two of his juices to try. Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (8/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Hellfire Titan DNA75C Titanium Mod!
> View attachment 163007
> View attachment 163008
> View attachment 163009
> ...



That is absolutely Undeniably incredibly good looking. Congrats uncle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

Can't believe how excited I was to get scissors !

*Vape Shears *from overseas







Only got it now. Got it delivered to my wife's work. It was delivered after she left on Friday. Hows that for luck. So she got it today and I only got it now after an after coming back from a few long afternoon meetings.

Wow they look cool. Very sharp. I nearly poked myself with the end while taking them out! I now know why they put the little plastic cover on the end. 

I haven't tried them yet but will do so in the next few days when I get a chance. Shootout against my Dischem el cheapos 

Thanks again to @antonherbst for organizing this group buy. It all went through perfectly and smoothly.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (8/4/19)

Silver said:


> Can't believe how excited I was to get scissors !
> 
> *Vape Shears *from overseas
> 
> ...



@Silver always a pleasure to help the forum and this was my first own managed groupbuy but it will certainly not be my last. Looking forward to the shootout you have planned.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

antonherbst said:


> @Silver always a pleasure to help the forum and this was my first own managed groupbuy but it will certainly not be my last. Looking forward to the shootout you have planned.



Gentleman @antonherbst !
I can just imagine how much effort goes into a group buy like this. 
Getting all the orders, placing the order, receiving, getting all the addresses, sending it all, making sure its all paid. Thank you @antonherbst 
Drinks on me when I see you next...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! I love surprise vape mail! Thanks @Stroodlepuff!  Mango Juice Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I love surprise vape mail! Thanks @Stroodlepuff!  Mango Juice Baby!
> View attachment 163118



Hehe Pleasure @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Hungarian Vape Mail Baby!

Atty protectors while travelling! These could protect an atty during a nuclear attack! I wondered why they were that expensive... they are really solid stainless steel tubes and heavy screw in caps. The only problem is I think they are too heavy and waste valuable weight when travelling on a limited weight limit!



Mavaton X the latest generation which I understand has less "goodies" in the cotton and is easier to use... will let you know! Really hate the fact they have gone from awesome resealable tins and bottles to a zip lock packet!



Glass tanks for the Dvarw DL's and MTL and a Bograt for the MTL Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hehe Pleasure @Rob Fisher



And @Stroodlepuff special thanks for a t-shirt that fits! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> And @Stroodlepuff special thanks for a t-shirt that fits! Bazinga!



hehe you have Max to thank for that  I argued with him on size and he won

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I love surprise vape mail! Thanks @Stroodlepuff!  Mango Juice Baby!
> View attachment 163118


Just putting it out there "cough" VK "cough" ! I Collect caps.... Lol
Great to see how much time and effort Vape King puts into this brand, being a "budget" brand to boot! Well done

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/19)

Cornelius said:


> Just putting it out there "cough" VK "cough" ! I Collect caps.... Lol
> Great to see how much time and effort Vape King puts into this brand, being a "budget" brand to boot! Well done



Thank you for the kind words  We dont have caps left but I will let the prime team know

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/4/19)

Some Dvarw Mail !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (9/4/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Some Dvarw Mail !!
> 
> View attachment 163127



Glass Tanks, you lucky son of a gun

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 163225


Lol I got mine yesterday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/4/19)

Vape mail for review

The new Juniper from @Oupa 



And the all new Mango to the max from Prime Vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (10/4/19)

Vape mail straight from @VOOPOO

Keep an eye out for the reviews guys, Should be up in by latest Monday! BIG shout out to @VOOPOO 

I hear you ask whats inside the box?





Well a DRAG2 Platinum and MAAT Tank ofcourse!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Juniper YEAH!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## GSM500 (10/4/19)

A resin version of an old classic. Thanks to @CaliGuy for pointing me in the right direction

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! I was cruising vape web sites looking for something different which is really hard to find these days... and I found three items I haven't found locally before... The Cloud Lounge's online ordering and delivery system has gone on a big upgrade since my last visit and it was very slick! I got multiple emails keeping me in the picture every step of the way... plus I ordered late yesterday and it still got delivered today which was a really nice surprise!

I love my 6 port Golisi charger and snapped up this 2 port Golisi which I will use on my travels! And while the higher mAh Golisi batteries were out of stock I did manage to get the higher amperage Golisi 18650's which I have been after for a long time!




And then something I have never seen before! Goodies to go into your car cup holders that you can pop you mod into and keep them safe! What a clever idea! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (10/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I was cruising vape web sites looking for something different which is really hard to find these days... and I found three items I haven't found locally before... The Cloud Lounge's online ordering and delivery system has gone on a big upgrade since my last visit and it was very slick! I got multiple emails keeping me in the picture every step of the way... plus I ordered late yesterday and it still got delivered today which was a really nice surprise!
> 
> I love my 6 port Golisi charger and snapped up this 2 port Golisi which I will use on my travels! And while the higher mAh Golisi batteries were out of stock I did manage to get the higher amperage Golisi 18650's which I have been after for a long time!
> View attachment 163274
> ...


I have been meaning to go check the cup holder thing out. Please let us know how it works

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (10/4/19)

@Rob Fisher where did you find this cub holder....i need this in my life cause my juice and mods are always flopping about and i hate that, also causes scratches!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you find this cub holder....i need this in my life cause my juice and mods are always flopping about and i hate that, also causes scratches!



https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/accessories/products/mod-pod-various-colours

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (10/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> A resin version of an old classic. Thanks to @CaliGuy for pointing me in the right direction
> 
> View attachment 163272



How cool is that @GSM500, took me a few month to track these down, lots of phone calls and visiting of vape stores in the most obscure locations. And now it sits proudly in the hands of another Pico fan. 

And thanks to @Rob Fisher for arranging the Dani Mini group buy or this Pico Resins location would have gone with me to the grave

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir (10/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> A resin version of an old classic. Thanks to @CaliGuy for pointing me in the right direction
> 
> View attachment 163272


Where from ? Think i may need one of those

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (10/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Where from ? Think i may need one of those



Lots of interest and receiving a few PMs. Imagine a low end Pico mod becoming the flipper of the year Might have to open it up to a auction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (10/4/19)

Small vape mail from Sir Vape. Been waiting for this MTL juice to see what all the hype is about, will test later.

Was given a small section of Fiber ń Cotton to try and now I’m hooked. The way it feels, so silky and the strands are perfectly straight making it way to easy to work with. Great flavour and wicking properties, very cleverly crafted cotton.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Daniel (10/4/19)

Amazing service from VapersCafe , ordered today and lo and behold was delivered personally by the shop attendant an hour later! BAZINGA! 

Will try get First impressions tonight and post in the JKM25 Thread ......

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500 (10/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> How cool is that @GSM500, took me a few month to track these down, lots of phone calls and visiting of vape stores in the most obscure locations. And now it sits proudly in the hands of another Pico fan.
> 
> And thanks to @Rob Fisher for arranging the Dani Mini group buy or this Pico Resins location would have gone with me to the grave


I certainly owe you a beer @CaliGuy , I love this little mod. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/4/19)

Vape mail from @Pho3niX90 
Sustenance Mango & Peach.
Sustenance Mango & Pineapple.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jagga8008 (10/4/19)

This happened thanks to Lung Candy 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## CaliGuy (10/4/19)

jagga8008 said:


> This happened thanks to Lung Candy
> View attachment 163323
> 
> 
> ...



The mod or the Dvarw or both. Either way congrats, nice combo, I have the exact same setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/accessories/products/mod-pod-various-colours



@Rob Fisher , is that mod pod just a ring or is it in the shape of a cup?
Can you take one or two pics for us of it if you dont mind?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

Chanelr said:


> Vape mail from @Phoenix_169.
> Sustenance Mango & Peach.
> Sustenance Mango & Pineapple.
> 
> View attachment 163317



Hi @Chanelr , i think you may have tagged the wrong member 
I think you meant @Pho3niX90
The third character in his username is the number 3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

jagga8008 said:


> This happened thanks to Lung Candy
> View attachment 163323
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my word, that is sexy @jagga8008 
Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (11/4/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Chanelr , i think you may have tagged the wrong member
> I think you meant @Pho3niX90
> The third character in his username is the number 3


Thanks you. Wrong selection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , is that mod pod just a ring or is it in the shape of a cup?
> Can you take one or two pics for us of it if you dont mind?



Sure Hi Ho @Silver here we go.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/4/19)

Received this yesterday.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/19)

Surprise from VOOPOO a ZIP Mini and some extra coils 

Keep an eye out for this review!








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/19)

Some Juniper juice compliments of VM @Oupa, thanks alot this is one great juice!!





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/19)

Vape mail from @Grand Guru for supplying my brother in law with a vape setup to quit the stinkies!!





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## cgs (11/4/19)

for 100 bucks, why not?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/19)

cgs said:


> for 100 bucks, why not?
> 
> View attachment 163398



Saw that special, Great deal!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (11/4/19)

More vape mail from @Sickboy77 for review.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (11/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @StompieZA , was wondering why DHL arrived at my building again, looks like we both hit the jackpot. I will be trying the Alpha Zip Kit, and my review to follow soon. It’s mated with a MAAT tank, so great going!
> 
> View attachment 163391



Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Suprize from @VOOPOO a ZIP Mini and some MAAT Coils. I see this is not even available on their website yet. its a 120W built in battery mod.
> 
> Keep an eye out for this review!
> 
> ...


That mod is so gorgeous. Cant wait to hear your thoughts on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/19)

Chanelr said:


> That mod is so gorgeous. Cant wait to hear your thoughts on it



Agreed, its a small little stunner! Body is about the same size as the DRAG2 Platinum but its shorter by 8mm +-

Review will be up by next week

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (11/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Saw that special, Great deal!!


Was this in the classifieds bud?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Was this in the classifieds bud?


 
One of the supporting vendors are running a special

check it out here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/winter-is-coming.t58318/

you have until 13 April!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (11/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> One of the supporting vendors are running a special
> 
> check it out here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/winter-is-coming.t58318/
> 
> you have until 13 April!!


RTA bought!! LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (11/4/19)

@Room Fogger 

Just got some high nic liquids to try out to see what I prefer, busy now with Cannoli 18mg, and already marked difference from Liqua I have been using last 2 weeks. Also got a tank and coils from him. 
Many thanks for helping a semi newbie again and keeping me away from stinkies, as it is now 3 weeks almost.....

There anyway to give him big thumbs up, points, kudos anything on system @ Room Fogger.

And best of all, costs R60 postage and only 3 days on normal Sapo post.

Awesome people here willing to give advice and much more!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Ruwaid (11/4/19)

awesome guy indeed that meneer @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (11/4/19)

Thank you @Oupa
Closest I’ll get to a Gin & Pink Tonic 




Time to fill up the Reload

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (11/4/19)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thank you @Oupa
> Closest I’ll get to a Gin & Tonic
> 
> View attachment 163428
> ...


Where are you guys getting this juice from? 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (11/4/19)

Hi @JurgensSt - I looks like @Oupa - Vapour Mountain - has dispatched a particular amount of a new release eLiquid to a selected amount of people for testing and comments prior to the official release date.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vm-juniper-gin-and-pink-tonic.t58365/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure Hi Ho @Silver here we go.
> View attachment 163364
> View attachment 163365
> View attachment 163366
> View attachment 163367



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Looks very good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Surprise from VOOPOO a ZIP Mini and some extra coils
> 
> Keep an eye out for this review!
> 
> ...



Looking forward to the @StompieZA review !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Room Fogger
> 
> Just got some high nic liquids to try out to see what I prefer, busy now with Cannoli 18mg, and already marked difference from Liqua I have been using last 2 weeks. Also got a tank and coils from him.
> Many thanks for helping a semi newbie again and keeping me away from stinkies, as it is now 3 weeks almost.....
> ...



Thanks for sharing that with us @Smokey_Robinson 
Enjoy it and hope it works out for you
People on this forum are amazing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (11/4/19)

A bit late in the day, but today I received these, courtesy of @Room Fogger. Not only did this fine gentleman *offer* to trade all three of these for very little in return, he also included some coils. I thank you fine sir, not only for coming to my rescue in my hour of need, but for your generosity, your words of wisdom and your advice in starting me off on a MTL journey. 
THIS community truly is amazing and selfless. I am humbled and truly appreciative of every single person that has been willing to offer their time and effort to provide advice and guidance where needed, and to those who acted selflessly to come to the aid of another.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst (11/4/19)

A swopout deal with @Derek Van Zyl caused me to have this beauty.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (11/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Where are you guys getting this juice from?
> 
> Sent from small screen



@Silver hope a reply in this thread is ok?

Official launch was at Vape Fest and we had a few bottles on sale there. We also sent out many samples to stores and to some customers for pre-release testing.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jp1905 (12/4/19)

Early morning delivery!Shoutout to @Throat Punch for this!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/4/19)

Oupa said:


> @Silver hope a reply in this thread is ok?
> 
> Official launch was at Vape Fest and we had a few bottles on sale there. We also sent out many samples to stores and to some customers for pre-release testing.


I tested it yesterday at a shop, pity they did not have on sale yet. This is a winner and will soon stand next to xxx and Red Pill in your signature

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/19)

Vapemail Baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail Baby!



Congrats @Grand Guru! I don't know what it is about the Cube that appeals to me but every time I see one I want to buy one. I think it just looks really KEWL!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie (12/4/19)

Let the weekend mixing commence!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats @Grand Guru! I don't know what it is about the Cube that appeals to me but every time I see one I want to buy one. I think it just looks really KEWL!


It is super sexy @Rob Fisher. The only downside would probably be the buil-in battery but the way this mod looks and feels ummm I couldn’t resist!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/4/19)

Some vape mail baby from Vladdin @Alisa

Review coming soon!!








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (12/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Some vape mail baby from Vladdin @Alisa
> 
> Review coming soon!!
> 
> ...


Nice, can’t wait to see how it turns out to be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Nice, can’t wait to see how it turns out to be.



Yeah being inlove with my Aurora, i am quite excited to see how it compares!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (12/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Some vape mail baby from Vladdin @Alisa
> 
> Review coming soon!!
> 
> ...


You're gonna love it pal... One of the best pod systems to date imo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (12/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah being inlove with my Aurora, i am quite excited to see how it compares!!


the Vladdin RE is a fantastic little device. great long lasting coils, good flavor for a pod and cost effective.
i think you’re going to like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geldart39 (12/4/19)

Some vape mail from The Vape Den. @Pho3niX90 as always great delivery. Order placed 11.30pm last night and was received 3.10pm this afternoon. I was only expecting the order to arrive on Monday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (12/4/19)

Geldart39 said:


> Some vape mail from The Vape Den. @Pho3niX90 as always great delivery. Order placed 11.30pm last night and was received 3.10pm this afternoon. I was only expecting the order to arrive on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 163542


Please give your input on these juices if possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geldart39 (12/4/19)

Jengz said:


> Please give your input on these juices if possible


Going to do a fresh wick this weekend and give them a test. Will give some feedback

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/19)

I must say the mod cup holder thingy works really well! https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/accessories/products/mod-pod-various-colours

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Special Build Coils from The Coil Company! My normal Ni80 2.5mm Nano Aliens 3x29/38 6 wrap 0.4Ω and then some Ni80 3.5mm Nano Aliens 6 wrap for my monster The Tank V4 that will be coming soon!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (15/4/19)

Some bags for the Mini mod collection from The Good Guys @RenaldoRheeder, great price, awesome service!

Considering the price of some of my vape setup even though not highend it’s still worth protecting plus I opted to insure them too.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JurgensSt (16/4/19)

Vape mail from OG Leather.










Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (16/4/19)

Some early morning mail from Bearded Viking. 2 x tank sections for my Dvarw DL and some drip tips

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Some fresh Exclamation Happy Easter style and a new juice to test! Tropic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

Wobbelzzzz said:


> Some early morning mail from Bearded Viking. 2 x tank sections for my Dvarw DL and some drip tips
> View attachment 163872



Now those are some pretty drip tips!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Juan_G (16/4/19)

Got some awesome vape mail today. 
Tesla Invader 4 
Vgod Mech pro
Samsung 40t 21700's
Firebolt cotton and some battery wraps.





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Got some awesome vape mail today.
> Tesla Invader 4
> Vgod Mech pro
> Samsung 40t 21700's
> ...



That Invader 4!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/19)

Fishing Mail Baby! Whoops wrong forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing Mail Baby! Whoops wrong forum!
> View attachment 163928



It's the second best kind of Mail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Squonker from Half Moon Mods in Texas USA sent to me for review! The SQNKR.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (17/4/19)

Some belated vapemail post from me but this vape hole is deep. 

Some epic coils from @smilelykumeenit 



Then a 3de flave22 for my collection


The molly was just an extra in the deal.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (18/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Squonker from Half Moon Mods in Texas USA sent to me for review! The SQNKR.
> View attachment 163955
> View attachment 163956
> View attachment 163957
> ...




That looks like a large box, is it 21700 compatible?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/19)

RayDeny said:


> That looks like a large box, is it 21700 compatible?



Nope... you would think so but no.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oSuSkIo (18/4/19)

Vape Mail!
Thank you @RenaldoRheeder impeccable service as usual.
Sleeves for the incoming Dani’s and the Solar storm

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (18/4/19)

@Stoney.

Many thanks, stuff arrived which I paid for and also many thanks for including a free istick. Much appreciated, will check how it works. Mini almost brand new, no signs of wear & tear!

Pleasure doing business

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/19)

Dvarw 16 Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (18/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw 16 Mail Baby!
> View attachment 164072



Which glass tank is that on the right Rob?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Which glass tank is that on the right Rob?



It's the glass tank for the DL 6mm @CaliGuy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (19/4/19)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (19/4/19)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 164110


Is this from your stable @KZOR?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (19/4/19)

Cornelius said:


> Is this from your stable @KZOR?


Unfortunately not ....... from a local company called DNA. I know they are sold by most Vape King branches.
Absolutely worthwhile trying.  Great juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## KZOR (19/4/19)

Tested three so far and they are all winners. Perfect profile matches.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## CaliGuy (19/4/19)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 164110



Now that is a creative photo shoot, a picture speaks a thousand words.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (19/4/19)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 164110


Now this seems worth some more investigation!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> And last but not least a couple more drip tips from Siam Mods in the UK!
> View attachment 162379


love the colours !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/19)

Vape mail, baby!

Thank you @Juan_G! I've always wanted another Gear RTA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (20/4/19)

Drove to DHL to pick this up

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Chronix (20/4/19)

Some protection for the komodo. @RenaldoRheeder I owe you

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (21/4/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 164210
> 
> Drove to DHL to pick this up


Awesome! Next time please let me know when you order.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (21/4/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 164210
> 
> Drove to DHL to pick this up



Blackbird is something else man. Add me in on the next group buy please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 164210
> 
> Drove to DHL to pick this up



Awesome @Christos !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (21/4/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Now this seems worth some more investigation!!


Have tried all except the vanilla one. Would pick these over the TKO anyday.. They are delicious! Almost wana drink the juice out of my tank everytime that i pick it up for a vape.

Definitely gets my vote

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Billet Box goodies from the UK! Ultem Boro, Ultem glass for a boro, ultem Condensation saver.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Germany! The Vapor Giant V6S!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

Drip Tip Mail Baby! Some additions to the collection from Siam Mods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix (23/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip Tip Mail Baby! Some additions to the collection from Siam Mods!
> View attachment 164397
> View attachment 164398


Beautiful Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## oSuSkIo (23/4/19)

Oh my that third purple tip is beautiful  @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (23/4/19)

oSuSkIo said:


> Oh my that third purple tip is beautiful  @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

oSuSkIo said:


> Oh my that third purple tip is beautiful  @Rob Fisher



@oSuSkIo it's more a deep blue than purple if that's what you are after?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (23/4/19)

Chronix said:


> Some protection for the komodo. @RenaldoRheeder I owe you
> 
> View attachment 164240



Yoh Grail alert , that Komodo .... not really into squonking anymore but dibs if you ever decide to sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oSuSkIo (23/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @oSuSkIo it's more a deep blue than purple if that's what you are after?
> View attachment 164414


 It seems to match the dani purple somewhat well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

oSuSkIo said:


> It seems to match the dani purple somewhat well.



OK if you want it I can add it to your Dani Shipment if you like? £15

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (23/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Germany! The Vapor Giant V6S!
> View attachment 164396



Now this one I am very interested in hearing from you how it vapes etc. lots of pictures to. One of those long middle finger German RTAs that are supposed to be so good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Now this one I am very interested in hearing from you how it vapes etc. lots of pictures to. One of those long middle finger German RTAs that are supposed to be so good.



It looks great, vapes really well, has great airflow... but... it leaks! FAIL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (23/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks great, vapes really well, has great airflow... but... it leaks! FAIL!


Guess both of us don't know how to wick

Back on the Dvarw....guess you on to something uncle lol

Guess it's why I like top airflow RTAs now most bottom airflow RTAs have been dissaponting.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

Daniel said:


> Guess both of us don't know how to wick
> 
> Back on the Dvarw....guess you on to something uncle lol
> 
> ...



Never left the Dvarw's but still testing the VG... but my guess is it will join all the other RTA's bought but hardly used... I really must stop expecting anything to come close to the Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (23/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never left the Dvarw's but still testing the VG... but my guess is it will join all the other RTA's bought but hardly used... I really must stop expecting anything to come close to the Dvarw!



Rob I think you have proven over and over that very few RTA's come close to the Dvarw. To be in contention a RTA has to be simple and functional, flavourful and good looking. To many parts means to many problems. Sure you have looked into a couple of very cool RTAs lately, nice to look at play around with by why mess with a good thing, wait rephrase "a flipping fantastic thing" that just works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Rob I think you have proven over and over that very few RTA's come close to the Dvarw. To be in contention a RTA has to be simple and functional, flavourful and good looking. To many parts means to many problems. Sure you have looked into a couple of very cool RTAs lately, nice to look at play around with by why mess with a good thing, wait rephrase "a flipping fantastic thing" that just works perfectly.



100%

I must say any RTA with a juice flow control makes me feel uncomfortable... the Skyline is the exception but closing down the juice flow and opening and filling it and opening up the juice flow again drives me crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (23/4/19)

Happy days Vape Mail, big thanks to @Christos for arranging all of this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## lesvaches (23/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> Happy days Vape Mail, big thanks to @Christos for arranging all of this.
> View attachment 164439
> View attachment 164440


damn! i miss the smell of cohiba.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

Ultem BB goodies from Cheeky UK!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (23/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip Tip Mail Baby! Some additions to the collection from Siam Mods!
> View attachment 164397
> View attachment 164398



Wow, @Rob Fisher , these are gorgeous tips

I like the ones on the first photo - the three on the right - without the metal part that goes up to the top. 

How do you know which ones they are on the Siam Mods site ? I went there and the photos they show are all side on, so you dont know which ones have the metal to the top and which don't. I think they should take some tips from you on how to photograph these tips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

Silver said:


> Wow, @Rob Fisher , these are gorgeous tips
> 
> I like the ones on the first photo - the three on the right - without the metal part that goes up to the top.
> 
> How do you know which ones they are on the Siam Mods site ? I went there and the photos they show are all side on, so you dont know which ones have the metal to the top and which don't. I think they should take some tips from you on how to photograph these tips



Yip I hear you Hi Ho... you never know till they arrive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chronix (23/4/19)

Daniel said:


> Yoh Grail alert , that Komodo .... not really into squonking anymore but dibs if you ever decide to sell



haha maybe one day, but if I do I'll let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/19)

Vape mail baby! Some juice that was on promotion from vape cartel!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Ultron Stab. Not sure if either tip is matchy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tai (24/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @oSuSkIo it's more a deep blue than purple if that's what you are after?
> View attachment 164414


Everytime I see that purple Dani it makes me sad Uncle. I ordered one and got sent a violet/ pink. Massive argument with supplier regarding the colour finally resulted in me posting back at my expense to get a refund. They tried to convince me it was the purple. But i just could not get past the pink colour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (24/4/19)

Tai said:


> Everytime I see that purple Dani it makes me sad Uncle. I ordered one and got sent a violet/ pink. Massive argument with supplier regarding the colour finally resulted in me posting back at my expense to get a refund. They tried to convince me it was the purple. But i just could not get past the pink colour



The Dani Mini has a new Pink colour added, it’s sure as Hell is not purple. 

Who was the supplier if I may ask, would like to avoid them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (24/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ultron Stab. Not sure if either tip is matchy.
> View attachment 164494
> View attachment 164495


Second one looks like closest match, but not quite right. Guess you gonna have to chat to Graeme.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai (24/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> The Dani Mini has a new Pink colour added, it’s sure as Hell is not purple.
> 
> Who was the supplier if I may ask, would like to avoid them?


Lets just say they are Australia based

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elmien (24/4/19)

Mixing mail!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Mixing mail!
> View attachment 164518


Are you sure you have enough VG there @Elmien

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Elmien (24/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Are you sure you have enough VG there @Elmien



Starting to doubt it... maybe I should have gotten some more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Deckie (24/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Germany! The Vapor Giant V6S!
> View attachment 164396


Dibs

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/19)

Buzz Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (25/4/19)

Some new vape mail from @XTAR

Cannot wait to start testing these!









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/19)

Oh my, @StompieZA that looks really smart.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Mixing mail!
> View attachment 164518


Where is the PG?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh my, @StompieZA that looks really smart.



Quite interested to see how it compares to my Nitecore as this is USB input but offers 5v-3A or 9v-2A charging depending on the input source.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/19)

Last order for concentrates before going to the UK

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Elmien (25/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Where is the PG?



I still have about 80% of the 500ml I ordered last time so didn't order more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (25/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Some new vape mail from @XTAR
> 
> Cannot wait to start testing these!
> 
> ...


The main issue I have with xtar is availability locally. 
I've been trying to get a vc4 but not available locally.
Also their 18650 powerbank would be useful but alas not available locally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/4/19)

Christos said:


> The main issue I have with xtar is availability locally.
> I've been trying to get a vc4 but not available locally.
> Also their 18650 powerbank would be useful but alas not available locally.



Vape Cartel used to be a reseller but seems they not reselling anymore. Im sure XTAR would like if more shops start selling their products. 

Looks like decent chargers, only gripe i have is that it only comes with USB cable and for the charger to charge at its specified Amp you would need an external usb charger that has an output of 5v and 2 amps otherwise like i just tested with a 5v 500mah charger, two batteries charge at 0.5amp. 

If i get a 9v 3amp or a 5v 2amp charger, it should charge much much better at higher amps! so yeah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (25/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Vape Cartel used to be a reseller but seems they not reselling anymore. Im sure XTAR would like if more shops start selling their products.
> 
> Looks like decent chargers, only gripe i have is that it only comes with USB cable and for the charger to charge at its specified Amp you would need an external usb charger that has an output of 5v and 2 amps otherwise like i just tested with a 5v 500mah charger, two batteries charge at 0.5amp.
> 
> If i get a 9v 3amp or a 5v 2amp charger, it should charge much much better at higher amps! so yeah.


Ive got the vp4 and the queen ant. 
The queen ant pairs well with the xtar 6 port USB power hub as it needs 2 USB inputs and it also charges my other device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/4/19)

Yeah im going to have to look for a decent usb charger to use this charger at its full capacity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Last order for concentrates before going to the UK
> 
> View attachment 164599


OMW the shisha strawberry smells so good

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah im going to have to look for a decent usb charger to use this charger at its full capacity.


Get the iphone USB wall plug adapter and USB cable. You can plug into a wall socket and charge from it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (25/4/19)

Big thank you to @SEAN P for being the hex ohm champion!
I cant believe I missed having a dual battery setup so much.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/4/19)

Minifit nr 2 and some Red pill ez shots

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/19)

The new ADV CAFÉ range by All Day Vapes @ADV-Des






and matching nic salts






and a notepad!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/4/19)

And my vape mail is on the way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/4/19)

Juice mail from The Good Guy





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (26/4/19)

Vape mail baby
Another 213 and what I believe to be the last 2 new Orcish RDTA's (nr 5 and 6 for me) available in SA .

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Fatality M25 RTA and another drinks holder pouch for vape gear!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/19)

Vape Mail from Kokstad Baby! Engraved Dvarw DL! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (26/4/19)

That looks amazing @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/19)

Surprise Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (26/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 164715


Not sure how this tart got made into a ejuice but for some reason it look's delicious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (26/4/19)

Delorean Pod kit arrived! @Christos 





Man, it's so tiny!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (26/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Delorean Pod kit arrived! @Christos
> 
> View attachment 164720
> View attachment 164721
> ...


I would post my Lego collectors delorean but junior lost a whole lot of pieces.

Here is what I expected to see...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Juan_G (26/4/19)

Awesome vapemail from @AneesEbrahim. Thank you for this amazing deal!
Billet Box DNA40 + 2 sets of panels
3 x boro's with rba's
Odis Flow rba for Billet box
Goon v1.5
And Havana Gold juice





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## AneesEbrahim (26/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Awesome vapemail from @AneesEbrahim. Thank you for this amazing deal!
> Billet Box DNA40 + 2 sets of panels
> 3 x boro's with rba's
> Odis Flow rba for Billet box
> ...



You're welcome! Enjoy it @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)

Told you children @ARYANTO is going into Drag territory and ...VOILA.. arrived early morning, @ddk1979 , thank you for the giftpack [and the fridge tart mix is superb!] , you made my weekend !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)

And seeing that Dragging require a more than average charging station [thanks SIR VAPE] NITECORE I4

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (26/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Told you children @ARYANTO is going into Drag territory and ...VOILA.. arrived early morning, @ddk1979 , thank you for the giftpack [and the fridge tart mix is superb!] , you made my weekend !
> View attachment 164728




@ARYANTO , the fridge tart is courtesy of @Andre .
I really think it's a superb mix but unfortunately it contains ice which makes me nauseous.
@Andre posted the recipe somewhere on the forum and I intend to get BlckVapour to mix me some without the ice.
They are a bit out of the way for me so haven't gotten around to taking a ride out to them yet.

Happy vaping and it was a pleasure doing business with you

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (26/4/19)

My new favourite battery courtesy of Vape Cartel.
Samsung 40T 21700.
Can do 11ml (1 bottle) per battery on a 0.2 ohm coil. 

Convenience and staying power.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Jengz (26/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 164715


Greatest dessert juice imho oom!try it in the fatality pure bliss

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (28/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Delorean Pod kit arrived! @Christos
> 
> View attachment 164720
> View attachment 164721
> ...


This pod makes it look like you're going to be sucking on someone's big toe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Well it is vape mail but not for me... this shipment is destined for a mate in the US of A!

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/19)

Christos said:


> My new favourite battery courtesy of Vape Cartel.
> Samsung 40T 21700.
> Can do 11ml (1 bottle) per battery on a 0.2 ohm coil.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the headsup @Christos 
Sounds like my kind of battery 

I just need to get a setup that can take such a battery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (29/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Well it is vape mail but not for me... this shipment is destined for a mate in the US of A!
> View attachment 164930


Aah. Thought bottle were different. You don’t normally use the EZ shot. Makes sense to send theses overseas though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/4/19)

Juice mail

Thanks you @Hooked 







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Juice mail
> 
> Thanks you @Hooked
> 
> ...



Enjoy @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (29/4/19)

MTL mail compliments of @MrGSmokeFree
Thank you for your generosity and help to start my MTL journey, I really appreciate it





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (29/4/19)

Vape / Trade mail from @Reddy_D 
Thanks for the trade bud!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> MTL mail compliments of @MrGSmokeFree
> Thank you for your generosity and help to start my MTL journey, I really appreciate it
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy it @Juan_G .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reddy_D (29/4/19)

Welcome bro. Hope you enjoy. 

Thanks for the goon. Looks good on my mod. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (30/4/19)

Thanks to @GSM500 for the zues and the awesome sauce


And now i have 2 extra piezo bottles from 


@SAVapeGear

Epic day for extra to my collection

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/4/19)

Limited Edition Infected VapeShell !!

Number 41 of 50 produced.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/4/19)

Juice mail






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (30/4/19)

Yay my order came today. Mixed up 7 test batches already lol......

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (30/4/19)

Some blck mail.
Thanks @Richio.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/4/19)

Some of the most epic mail ever. A great big greatfull shoutout to @Ash for this deal of a life time. 



Freehand S - ram chipset
Extra piezo bottles
Extra 510 connector
Extra button
Extra tool set
+++++

Like i said. This is epic mail.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905 (1/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 164981



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat Mr Fisher is going dual coil RDA! A cloudcheck at 100W on dual nano aliens is compulsory!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/19)

Jp1905 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat Mr Fisher is going dual coil RDA! A cloudcheck at 100W on dual nano aliens is compulsory!!!


Dont unleash the beast.
Next thing we will see snap back caps and pants worn with no belt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/19)

Jp1905 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat Mr Fisher is going dual coil RDA! A cloudcheck at 100W on dual nano aliens is compulsory!!!



I did manage 75 watts but it was a dash to warm for the Baalie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/19)

Christos said:


> Dont unleash the beast.
> Next thing we will see snap back caps and pants worn with no belt

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 8


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/5/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Yay my order came today. Mixed up 7 test batches already lol......


Some interesting flavors you have there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (2/5/19)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Some interesting flavors you have there



Hi..... I bought according to the Recipes iv found that look good lol so far so good no real misses so im a happy camper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/5/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Hi..... I bought according to the Recipes iv found that look good lol so far so good no real misses so im a happy camper


I'm not good at DIY at all but would be interesting to try out DIY made by someone who knows what they doing.Have you been doing DIY always?
Hopefully you dont get any real misses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (2/5/19)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> I'm not good at DIY at all but would be interesting to try out DIY made by someone who knows what they doing.Have you been doing DIY always?
> Hopefully you dont get any real misses



i Only started recently 

iv made 13 mixes in total some are still steeping but my 2 favs so far are

Pina Colada by Andre here on the Forum
and Blue Voodoo Clone (Cant remember where i found or who made this recipe)
im currently testing Doug's awesome sauce also from this forum and its also very nice 

i know i still have a FAR...... way to go but overall im happy with my attempts and they keep me satisfied as far as vaping them goes lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/5/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> i Only started recently
> 
> iv made 13 mixes in total some are still steeping but my 2 favs so far are
> 
> ...


You're a busy bee lol
I know this is silly to ask but where on the forum are the recipes?
It's good to hear that you succeeding with the DIY,it might inspire me to try again.
I might nag you for some pointers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (2/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 165197


You should always be wearing a cap like that LOL! 
Could you please send us/me a photo of the display cabinet behind you uncle Rob? Would like to see the whole collection?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (2/5/19)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> You're a busy bee lol
> I know this is silly to ask but where on the forum are the recipes?
> It's good to hear that you succeeding with the DIY,it might inspire me to try again.
> I might nag you for some pointers


Hi Calvin

Here’s a link to forum recipes

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> You should always be wearing a cap like that LOL!
> Could you please send us/me a photo of the display cabinet behind you uncle Rob? Would like to see the whole collection?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/5/19)

I like the shirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/5/19)

Vape Mail from the USA bay bay







From Top Left to Bottom Right.

Vape Orenda x4 bottles various flavors 60ml (This and Myst made by a former iron chef apparently)

Myst x3 bottles various flavors 120ml

Particles by Cold Fusion various flavors x5 120ml

ANML Looper x5 60ml

The Northern Lights various flavors x4 bottles 120ml

Ritual Craft Vapor various flavors x5 bottles 120ml(They apparently make the best candy flavors in the business. The flavor Saints is better than one of my GOAT ANML Carnage)

Adirondack ejuice x5 various flavors(According to reddit and juicedb.com they make some of the best fruits)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/5/19)

Asterix said:


> Hi Calvin
> 
> Here’s a link to forum recipes
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/


Thank you kind sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (2/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 165224
> View attachment 165225
> View attachment 165226


WOW that's really something special. Congratulations on this AMAZING collection!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/19)

Sir Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Scottua Vape Mats... now all I need is them to send my Scottua The Tank V4 now!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/19)

USA Vape Mail Baby!

Drip Tips Stands and a travel sized 521 Mini V2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/19)

Red Pill stock arrived in time for my travels to CT and to Germany!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/5/19)

Unexpected vape mail from @VOOPOO

This is going to be good!






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (2/5/19)

Some more vapemail from @Vaporesso and thanks to @Martin Narainsamy for arranging a exchange unit.

Previous one had a faulty stuck pin. Took about 3 months to get this one via SAPO from vaporesso but i wasnt notified by SAPO that it was ready for collection 15th April already! lol






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (2/5/19)

Goon mail from @Derek Van Zyl . 
OG Titanium Goon & SS Goon 22
Thank you so much for this deal and the extra coils!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (2/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 165224
> View attachment 165225
> View attachment 165226



That bowl of driptips reminds me of a sweet bowl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/5/19)

Some early weekend vape mail.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/19)

Vape Mail Baby! But not for me... the first bottle of Red Pill was just delivered in Canada!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (3/5/19)

Received this earlier today for a review. Man I love it, it's so cute and tiny!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Received this earlier today for a review. Man I love it, it's so cute and tiny!
> 
> View attachment 165404



And a great colour @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (3/5/19)

Silver said:


> And a great colour @RainstormZA !


Indeed, I love it too

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (5/5/19)

Pod win from @NikolaCig_Leah

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (5/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> Pod win from @NikolaCig_Leah
> View attachment 165573



That’s a nice looking Pod. Congrats on the win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Dani Mini Collection complete! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/19)

Vape Mail for SA Baby! This is what 11 Dani's look like! Group Buy done!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (6/5/19)

Remarkable @Rob Fisher !!
Danis for Africa!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/19)

Vape mail baby! A VGOD 200 kit that I won from @VanillaVape ! Thank you very much guys for the kit, the juice and all the other goodies. You made my day!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (6/5/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Vape mail baby! A VGOD 200 kit that I won from @VanillaVape ! Thank you very much guys for the kit, the juice and all the other goodies. You made my day!!!
> View attachment 165726



Congrats on the comp win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## VanillaVape (6/5/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Vape mail baby! A VGOD 200 kit that I won from @VanillaVape ! Thank you very much guys for the kit, the juice and all the other goodies. You made my day!!!
> View attachment 165726



You are welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/19)

And another vapemail. The very much anticipated. The one and only Eperite DNA60. Thanks @Muchis for this awesome mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Muchis (6/5/19)

Now I'm missing her 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/5/19)

I've been AWOL from the forum for a bit, but life should normalize soon!
And it can only get better with some Vape Mail!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (6/5/19)

Weird, I didn't receive any vape mail today.....just kidding it's still at Postnet and will pick it up in the morning hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## McGeezy21 (7/5/19)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/5/19)

Dani Mail.Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## RayDeny (7/5/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Dani Mail.Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 165868



I’m patently waiting for TCG

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gringo (7/5/19)

Mail baby !!!!! Big shout out to Uncle Rob !!!! Thanks uncle...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (7/5/19)

Purple Dani Mini courtesy of the ever efficient @Rob Fisher. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)

This is the closest I will ever get to post a picture here of me getting a Dani Box.Congrats to everyone that got their Dani Box today they look super awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 10


----------



## JB1987 (7/5/19)

Now this is a nice combo, all it needs is a black leather sleeve from OG Leather 

The Foxy feels like the Noisy V2's posh brother, love the voltage mode and simplicity.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/5/19)

JB1987 said:


> Now this is a nice combo, all it needs is a black leather sleeve from OG Leather
> 
> The Foxy feels like the Noisy V2's posh brother, love the voltage mode and simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 165898


Very very cool mods those

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G (7/5/19)

Billet mail from @Ruwaid
Yes....another Billet lol





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (7/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Received this earlier today for a review. Man I love it, it's so cute and tiny!
> 
> View attachment 165404


That's a pretty little drag, can't wait till it's for sale here, kinda reminds me of a MI-pod but more classic and retro looking, still waiting for aurora play to get here too VK say it's still at customs 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (7/5/19)

CashKat88 said:


> That's a pretty little drag, can't wait till it's for sale here, kinda reminds me of a MI-pod but more classic and retro looking, still waiting for aurora play to get here too VK say it's still at customs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The Aurora Play is on VK's site and it shows that it's in stock @R500

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (7/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> The Aurora Play is on VK's site and it shows that it's in stock @R500


Damn I must not have checked the VK site today, but I'm definately taking a jog to the fourways VK store in the morning and picking up one tomorrow, Thanks @Juan_G 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beethoven (8/5/19)

Big thanks to @Rob Fisher for a very well organized group buy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## oSuSkIo (8/5/19)

Vape Mail!
Thank you @Rob Fisher for aranging the group buy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## oSuSkIo (8/5/19)

Battery Mail from @Sir Vape 
Thank you for the great service and quick delivery

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/5/19)

oSuSkIo said:


> Battery Mail from @Sir Vape
> Thank you for the great service and quick delivery
> View attachment 165936



Enjoy bud. Them BATT's are awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (9/5/19)

MY Venna caps arrived!!! Woo Hoo, thank you Mr Rob for the joint shipping.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CaliGuy (9/5/19)

Andre said:


> Purple Dani Mini courtesy of the ever efficient @Rob Fisher. Thank you.



With Bograt Rings Inbound to complete the picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (9/5/19)

Wasn’t expecting this! The Courier Guy waiting at the gate when I arrived home from holiday this morning.






Thanks a million @Rob Fisher, Chicken Dinner I believe!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger (9/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Wasn’t expecting to this! The Courier Guy waiting at the gate when I arrived home from holiday this morning.
> 
> View attachment 166027
> 
> ...


So open it allready,  my x-ray specs are being recalibrated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (9/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> So open it allready,  my x-ray specs are being recalibrated.


You sure they didnt get slapped off recently

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CaliGuy (9/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> So open it allready,  my x-ray specs are being recalibrated.



Added another pic, had to wash my hands first, 12 hour airplane trip dirty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Added another pic, had to wash my hands first, 12 hour airplane trip dirty.


All is forgiven, looks stunning. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (9/5/19)

A quality leather cover for my Paranormal 250c. Much better than a plastic mod condom. I can finally take my Paranormal 250c out with me.

Thank you to Chad and Craig from @Sir Vape for the excellent service and fast delivery.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (9/5/19)

Some vapemail to keep me busy for the next few days.



 
Thanks @Rob Fisher for the Cailburn, Quintin for the sets of WhiteCollar coils and @3avape for the .Blank RDA, Kelpie RTA & my second MantoS.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 7


----------



## CaliGuy (9/5/19)

KZOR said:


> Some vapemail to keep me busy for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s not vape mail, more like Vape Mega Stash 
Going to keep you busy for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (9/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> That’s not vape mail, more like Vape Mega Stash
> Going to keep you busy for a while.


Think its proportional to the last time I saw @KZOR get vapemail!
Interested to see everything in action @KZOR

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (9/5/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> A quality leather cover for my Paranormal 250c. Much better than a plastic mod condom. I can finally take my Paranormal 250c out with me.
> 
> Thank you to Chad and Craig from @Sir Vape for the excellent service and fast delivery.



The leather pouch just added a whole lot of Wow Wee to your Paranormal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (9/5/19)

KZOR said:


> Some vapemail to keep me busy for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome haul @KZOR. Very keen to hear your thoughts on that Kelpie. Enjoy all the testing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (9/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> The leather pouch just added a whole lot of Wow Wee to your Paranormal.



Reasonable price too. I was expecting to be a lot more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/19)

KZOR said:


> Some vapemail to keep me busy for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m very very keen to hear your findings on the .Blank

I’ve heard good things!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (9/5/19)

shaun2707 said:


> Very keen to hear your thoughts on that Kelpie.



Review should be up within the next hour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (10/5/19)

Thanks to @Imti175 for the Vega Mini mod. Loving new stealth setup when driving and on the move.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/5/19)

Got this from my mate so not exactly vape mail. The best juice I have ever had(Well in my top 3) sadly it is very difficult to get as the company do not seem to like making money and stay a "boutique" eliquid.

x2 Bottles 120ml of Reprise by Stash eliquid Chilly Water.
x1 Bottle 30ml of Stash eliquid Dark Star.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/5/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Got this from my mate so not exactly vape mail. The best juice I have ever had(Well in my top 3) sadly it is very difficult to get as the company do not seem to like making money and stay a "boutique" eliquid.
> 
> x2 Bottles 120ml of Reprise by Stash eliquid Chilly Water.
> x1 Bottle 30ml of Stash eliquid Dark Star.


Ah, sounds interesting. So Dark Star and Chilly Water are in your top 3. And the other one?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (13/5/19)

Andre said:


> Ah, sounds interesting. So Dark Star and Chilly Water are in your top 3. And the other one?


My money is on ANML Looper

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Juan_G (13/5/19)

Trade mail from @AneesEbrahim 
Thank you for all the awesomeness!!!











Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/5/19)

Andre said:


> Ah, sounds interesting. So Dark Star and Chilly Water are in your top 3. And the other one?



Havent tried Dark Star. Chilly Water is in there. The other two are ANML Looper and Ritual Craft Vapor Saints(Red Licorice).

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (13/5/19)

@Juan_G  i need one of those drip tips....
Dibs on the green or blue ones next to it..  if you ever find that you dont have space in your vape box...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RayDeny (13/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Trade mail from @AneesEbrahim
> Thank you for all the awesomeness!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That’s awesome, I still need a broadside in my collection.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/5/19)

More Vape Mail

Fatality Finally arrived last night.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## McGeezy21 (15/5/19)

Epic vape mail from @Khaos

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khaos (15/5/19)

McGeezy21 said:


> View attachment 166617
> View attachment 166619
> Epic vape mail from @Khaos




Enjoy @McGeezy21, awesome mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/5/19)

Going-away vape mail from my dear friend @RainstormZA. Thanks a ton girl 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (16/5/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Going-away vape mail from my dear friend @RainstormZA. Thanks a ton girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome and I know it's going to a good cause. Keep mixing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (16/5/19)

1 of 2 for the day.

Thanks @The eCigStore. Looking forward to setting this up later.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (16/5/19)

Vapemail 2 of 2.
Thanks @Richio. As speedy and reliable as always.
Restocking of my lemon curd

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GSM500 (16/5/19)

Christos said:


> Vapemail 2 of 2.
> Thanks @Richio. As speedy and reliable as always.
> Restocking of my lemon curd
> View attachment 166687


Why so Sour?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/5/19)

Christos said:


> 1 of 2 for the day.
> 
> Thanks @The eCigStore. Looking forward to setting this up later.
> View attachment 166682
> View attachment 166683



I hope you have loads of juice for that monster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (16/5/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I hope you have loads of juice for that monster.


Current opened stash: (note 3x 250ml bottles)



Unopened stash:



And just a teaser....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (18/5/19)

Received these 2 mod holders today. absolutely awesome

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## Asterix (18/5/19)

Cornelius said:


> Received these 2 mod holders today. absolutely awesome
> 
> View attachment 166793


I have been meaning to try one of these. Where do you get yours @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Aegis and some Mystic tanks and a new juice from @KZOR






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (18/5/19)

Asterix said:


> I have been meaning to try one of these. Where do you get yours @Cornelius


I got them from Cloud lounge

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (18/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Aegis and some Mystic tanks and a new juice from @KZOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, so even in CT DHL finds you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (18/5/19)

Fleet of new VTC5A’s to rock in the mech.


Regards

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/19)

GSM500 said:


> Why so Sour?


Because lemons are all the Bitterness

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/5/19)

Voopoo DRAG Baby Trio arrived just now. With a DL and MTL tank and coils i am very excited to test and review this little device!





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/5/19)

Not conventional Vape Mail, but as excited as a kid in a candy store currently!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CashKat88 (20/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Voopoo DRAG Baby Trio arrived just now. With a DL and MTL tank and coils i am very excited to test and review this little device!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So would you sell one of the trio once you done with the reviews I want one so bad 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/19)

Welcome to the Voopoo Drag Baby Trio Kit for review. Looking forward to test the smaller family member. Review to follow soon.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Elmien (21/5/19)

I joined the clone club thanks to a giveaway win from 3FVape. An SXK Monarch V2 RDA.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/19)

Vape Mail baby
My prize that I won in a Voopoo competition.
"Maat" DHL is vinnig met aflewerings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (21/5/19)

A few one shots from @Bossvape !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## HPBotha (21/5/19)

Being in the Design Department here at Twisp it is VERY seldom that I need to buy hardware, as most of the stuff we get in goes for long term testing ander my grubby hands --- but i had to replace my DNA 200 Lost Vape... so it turns out 21700 in a DNA 75C is pretty sporting good fun! 

And like my first Lost Vape DNA200, bought at their shop opening, I got the Lost Vape Mirage also from @Sir Vape​
Thanks for the bottle of Cider!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (21/5/19)

Elmien said:


> I joined the clone club thanks to a giveaway win from 3FVape. An SXK Monarch V2 RDA.
> View attachment 166989



@Elmien Wishing you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Vape Mail baby
> My prize that I won in a Voopoo competition.
> "Maat" DHL is vinnig met aflewerings.
> View attachment 166997



@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Whisper V1.5!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)

Last of my components arrived today!
Modding it will be this weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/5/19)

Liked the smok nord coils so much I got a BB bridge for it 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (23/5/19)

imy new package for review. cannot wait

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (23/5/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Liked the smok nord coils so much I got a BB bridge for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!

How many millions did it set you back?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/5/19)

R670 and it was available at the post office in 20 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (23/5/19)

Forgot to take a photo before I started building. Dvarw mail from @Mahir

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (23/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Forgot to take a photo before I started building. Dvarw mail from @Mahir
> View attachment 167199


Dude

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/19)

Vape Mail Baby! I need to see why so many of these Nord Pods are sold... and then some more stock of the Mystique disposable tanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (24/5/19)

@Random264 
Package arrived! Many thanks for your unselfish kind help to get me one step closer to a MTL RTA setup. Now just the batteries and a mtl tank.....
Appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Juan_G (24/5/19)

I would have been more excited if I didn't get a faultly device, brand new out of the box and the screen is messed up

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Random264 (24/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Random264
> Package arrived! Many thanks for your unselfish kind help to get me one step closer to a MTL RTA setup. Now just the batteries and a mtl tank.....
> Appreciated!


It's no probs bud, hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (24/5/19)

Diy vape mail





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (24/5/19)

Mech mail! Thank you @Cor !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> I would have been more excited if I didn't get a faultly device, brand new out of the box and the screen is messed up
> View attachment 167273
> View attachment 167276


I dont complain much, but there I would draw the line

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (25/5/19)

I'm so late to the party everybody left already. But I finally got my REO!

When I joined this forum I it was on the very tail end of the REO hype. And I envied all those mods. Today that changed. 

Thanks @Daniel , she's all cleaned, coiled and wicked and keeping my whiskey company tonight.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (25/5/19)

Oh wow @Adephi !

She really is a beauty!

Wishing you all the very best.
It sure is a solid and dependable device. 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/5/19)

Adephi said:


> I'm so late to the party everybody left already. But I finally got my REO!
> 
> When I joined this forum I it was on the very tail end of the REO hype. And I envied all those mods. Today that changed.
> 
> ...


WOW, at last @Adephi , and a magnificent one at that. Congratulations and many happy clouds to you. This is absolutely great news.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/19)

Sunday Vape Mail Baby by DHL from Oz!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/19)

Juice Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/19)

Juice Mail Baby! The full range of Milkshake Juices from DNA! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (27/5/19)

some pickup mail... When u see oom @Rob Fisher enjoying a juice other than red pill then u gta get some... Now to wait for sunset

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)

FORUM VAPE MAIL!!!!

Thank You @Juan_G! Always an absolute pleasure to deal with you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/19)

My favorite type of vape mail. 

A giant BLCK Vapor box

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/19)

I love receiving polystyrene

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## VapingSquid (28/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> I love receiving polystyrene



It made me a little sad when I too received a box of polystyrene. There has to be a better way. This stuff just ends up in the trash

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/19)

jl10101 said:


> It made me a little sad when I too received a box of polystyrene. There has to be a better way. This stuff just ends up in the trash


I hear you bud. Mine went straight into the bin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (28/5/19)

jl10101 said:


> It made me a little sad when I too received a box of polystyrene. There has to be a better way. This stuff just ends up in the trash


there’s an edible version of packing nuts made from rice, you can throw in the garden, water and it’s gone. child / pet safe. cheaper too. i have received them from blck before so i don’t know why they don’t use them anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> there’s an edible version of packing nuts made from rice, you can throw in the garden, water and it’s gone. child / pet safe. cheaper too. i have received them from blck before so i don’t know why they don’t use them anymore.


That’s super cool

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/19)

More Forum Mail!!!




Thank you @Spyro for this epic deal, and your immaculate service with getting this beauty to me, Appreciate it Bud!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (28/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> More Forum Mail!!!
> View attachment 167662
> View attachment 167661
> View attachment 167663
> ...



My pleasure! I look forward to seeing your full setup when the tank arrives

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (28/5/19)

best kind of mail.
big thank you @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/19)

jl10101 said:


> It made me a little sad when I too received a box of polystyrene. There has to be a better way. This stuff just ends up in the trash


My sentiments exactly. Bubble wrap is reusable if you wrap it right and don't wrap tape around it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/5/19)

Purge mail baby. It so shiny 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/5/19)

Yes yes! More Forum Mail! ! This time from @Laura Lee-Hiller. An epic little MTL RTA to fit my teeny-tiny Mech that I got off @Spyro





With great people like them to buy from on the forum it's an absolute pleasure to use the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver (30/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yes yes! More Forum Mail! ! This time from @Laura Lee-Hiller. An epic little MTL RTA to fit my teeny-tiny Mech that I got off @Spyro
> View attachment 167777
> View attachment 167778
> View attachment 167779
> ...



That looks so cute @Dela Rey Steyn 
I see the bottles of Taviro waiting in the background. I need to restock...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/5/19)

Silver said:


> That looks so cute @Dela Rey Steyn
> I see the bottles of Taviro waiting in the background. I need to restock...



I always have Taviro in stock  Just really need a good MTL version of it (*cough* *wink* *nudge* @Rooigevaar )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (30/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yes yes! More Forum Mail! ! This time from @Laura Lee-Hiller. An epic little MTL RTA to fit my teeny-tiny Mech that I got off @Spyro
> View attachment 167777
> View attachment 167778
> View attachment 167779
> ...




Welcome to the minimech club! We meet Sundays for brunch  I'm sure you're going to have some good fun with that little guy. 

Was a pleasure dealing with you too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (30/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yes yes! More Forum Mail! ! This time from @Laura Lee-Hiller. An epic little MTL RTA to fit my teeny-tiny Mech that I got off @Spyro
> View attachment 167777
> View attachment 167778
> View attachment 167779
> ...



Welcome to the Mini MTL Vape Club, your new setup looks super cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/5/19)

Flavour Mail!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/5/19)

Forum Mail baby!!!!

Some good concentrates and juice bought off @Jesse89

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (30/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Forum Mail baby!!!!
> 
> Some good concentrates and juice bought off @Jesse89
> View attachment 167829
> View attachment 167830



You need to slow down with all the mail XD

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/5/19)

Got one more package waiting for me at home, then that is me done for the rest of the month

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (31/5/19)

Forum mail from @Christos . Thank you for the good deal and surprise juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (31/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Forum mail from @Christos . Thank you for the good deal and surprise juice!
> View attachment 167916


My pleasure.
Juice courtesy of @Cor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RuanK (1/6/19)

Collect mail... Lol... I'm so excited about this new little mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (1/6/19)

Restock on some of my commercial ADV’s

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (1/6/19)

RuanK said:


> Collect mail... Lol... I'm so excited about this new little mod
> View attachment 167964



Enjoy, it’s a excellent little combo. Get yourself a decent Nic or Salts MTL Juice, flavour is very good on this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/6/19)

Some collect mail today while taking son for classes in Pretoria from @CaliGuy , thanks for the MTL juice, just going to bring it down to 6 from 12, three puffs and I need to lie down first.  Look everyone I’m flying higher than a flag 




And for those interested that’s a 30 ml bottle for scale. 

Major thank you for the chat and coffee and the advice and help for Jason regarding his studies and business plans as well, greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## CaliGuy (1/6/19)

@Room Fogger now you also have a rebuildable flavour pod system. Coffee and chat was great, your son has the potential to carve himself out a very bright future, something that I know will make you a proud father.

Until our next breakfast vape meet, see you soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

What an awesome way to start the week. Monday morning juice mail baby! Thank you @RenaldoRheeder for the smooth transaction and the extra goodies. Looking forward to taste @KZOR new juice. I'm a very happy customer!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (3/6/19)

Purge mail

Silver upgrades for the side piece and carnage rda and some coils 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (3/6/19)

It is a momentous occasion for a parent when your child receives her first vapemail ordered and paid for by herself. Lol! Not to mention the pride i feel in her venturing into DIY.




Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Raindance (3/6/19)

Gave in to peer pressure and got a Dfwrff .... whatever.



Damn! This thing does rock!

Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (4/6/19)

Raindance said:


> Gave in to peer pressure and got a Dfwrff .... whatever.
> View attachment 168099
> 
> 
> ...


Is it peer pressure 3 years later? 

Enjoy the toy sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (4/6/19)

Christos said:


> Is it peer pressure 3 years later?
> 
> Enjoy the toy sir!


Depends on the peers! In this case @Bulldog, @Puff the Magic Dragon and @MrGSmokeFree.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/19)

Are you liking it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Are you liking it ?


How are you liking your new Tauren Beest?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Are you liking it ?


It is a truly amazing flavour machine. Despite not having top fill or top airflow and being a bit noisy, that awesome flavour and unlimited airflow combined with decent capacity make me look past those things with a smile. Think I am in danger of dropping the squonks and going RTA again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (4/6/19)

Raindance said:


> Depends on the peers! In this case @Bulldog, @Puff the Magic Dragon and @MrGSmokeFree.
> 
> Regards


Perhaps you need peers who are more hip and in tune with the times 

You can pick your friends but you cant pick your family.
You can pick your nose but you cant eat your friends....

And with that I take my leave before your peers get their pitch forks and torches...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (4/6/19)

Christos said:


> Perhaps you need peers who are more hip and in tune with the times
> 
> You can pick your friends but you cant pick your family.
> You can pick your nose but you cant eat your friends....
> ...


Nope, these are about as hip and in tune as I can handle! LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/6/19)

Raindance said:


> Nope, these are about as hip and in tune as I can handle! LOL.
> 
> Regards



Yes, but are their Hips still in tune?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Restock on some of my commercial ADV’s
> 
> View attachment 167965


That Red Wood is fantastic... I was ready to forget about tobaccos until you gave me that sample. This is a must try for anyone looking for a tobacco juice. Even the smokers at my office are raving about this, maybe there is hope for them yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lefty (4/6/19)

Finally got my new Kylin M Mesh tank!!! so excited!! But, i was told i need to wait till fathers day till i can play with my new toy!!!! What torture!!! 

What a beaut!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> How are you liking your new Tauren Beest?








I am loving it. Thanks for donating it as a prize at the last Cape Town Vape meet. It is a fantastic prize to have won.

I am still playing around with different coils but the flavour is excellent with most coils. A definite keeper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I am loving it. Thanks for donating it as a prize at the last Cape Town Vape meet. It is a fantastic prize to have won.
> 
> I am still playing around with different coils but the flavour is excellent with most coils. A definite keeper.


Glad you like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Safely home after a long trip back from Hall of Vape Stuttgart! I did pick up a few things and I will take pics as I unpack... first up is a Manciata DNA75C from MK Mods in Greece!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Some HΩLife 18650's, Gold Screws from Friendly Flipper for my Nugget BB and Voodo Cotton!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

An awesome Vape Mat, some coils and a baseball cap coil from PC Coils!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

The new MESH COil from Aspire and an Izy Pod thingy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Two Pods Systems from IQ! I expected to see a lot more Pod Systems and while there were quite a few there were not as many as expected. The Germans prefer large tanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Atmizoo Tripod RTA Serial #5 Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

More Hall of Vape Vape Mail Baby!
S-Tank serial #5 Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Vulcan Vape Mail! Cyborg Voyeur! Serial #2 Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (5/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The new MESH COil from Aspire and an Izy Pod thingy!
> View attachment 168296


These look interesting @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> These look interesting @Rob Fisher


The mesh coils I mean in particular. Fit the billet box with the adapter maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> The mesh coils I mean in particular. Fit the billet box with the adapter maybe?



Yes @Paul33... I must try to find the bridge that takes them and test them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vulcan Vape Mail! Cyborg Voyeur! Serial #2 Bazinga!
> View attachment 168339



Wow, what a great message on that Vulcan @Rob Fisher 
Wishing you well with it

I was wondering when all the vape mail posts would hit this thread
Making me a bit giddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (5/6/19)

7pm vape mail, leka eid gift for me

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Silver said:


> Wow, what a great message on that Vulcan @Rob Fisher
> Wishing you well with it
> 
> I was wondering when all the vape mail posts would hit this thread
> Making me a bit giddy



In that case I will hang on until tomorrow to post more Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Willyza (6/6/19)

@Rob Fisher 
Now That's A 







I must say, that's a great looking Mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/19)

HoV Vape Mail Baby!

The Velvet Vape Bridge for Nautilus coils for the BB!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/19)

HoV Vape Mail Baby!

Zero Prestige Ornament OLC Mosfet from Stratum! 20700 and 18650. 22mm and 24mm!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Brommer (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/19)

HoV Vape Mail Baby!

Dani Mini Silver! New colour to the Mini family released at Hall of Vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (6/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> HoV Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Zero Prestige Ornament OLC Mosfet from Stratum! 20700 and 18650. 22mm and 24mm!
> View attachment 168516
> ...


I regret not asking for a 303 lux...


Rob Fisher said:


> HoV Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Dani Mini Silver! New colour to the Mini family released at Hall of Vape!
> View attachment 168525


What happened to 1 a day


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/19)

Christos said:


> I regret not asking for a 303 lux...
> 
> What happened to 1 a day



One a day was going well till a parcel from MyUS arrived today!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (6/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> HoV Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Zero Prestige Ornament OLC Mosfet from Stratum! 20700 and 18650. 22mm and 24mm!
> View attachment 168516
> ...



Wow! That is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> HoV Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Zero Prestige Ornament OLC Mosfet from Stratum! 20700 and 18650. 22mm and 24mm!
> View attachment 168516
> ...



Now this is one sexy mod 

How is the mosfet on it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro (6/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> An awesome Vape Mat, some coils and a baseball cap coil from PC Coils!
> View attachment 168295



Can you tell me what these blue coils are? Why are they blue? I'm fascinated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Now this is one sexy mod
> 
> How is the mosfet on it ?



It's a special one... I don't remember all the technical details but the other modders were trying to get them to sell them some...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a special one... I don't remember all the technical details but the other modders were trying to get them to sell them some...



Love the engraving 

I’m patiently waiting on the mini one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/19)

Spyro said:


> Can you tell me what these blue coils are? Why are they blue? I'm fascinated!



@Spyro it's a display oversized coil that goes on a baseball cap as a gimmick. Nerd Vaper!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

Hellfire Vape Mail Baby! Mav-T!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt (7/6/19)

Vmail from The Vape Guy






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (7/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Vape Mail Baby! Mav-T!
> View attachment 168578
> View attachment 168579



Is that the stock drip tip?

The Mav-T has a very well design airflow mechanism, nothing like the traditional top cap design. Yet another atomizer with simple clean lines.


----------



## JB1987 (7/6/19)

Gold Rebirth RTA from @Vapers Corner and leather sleeve from the amazing Chad at OG. @BigGuy please pass on my appreciation to the man, it's absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Is that the stock drip tip?
> 
> The Mav-T has a very well design airflow mechanism, nothing like the traditional top cap design. Yet another atomizer with simple clean lines.



@CaliGuy no it's a Siam Tip. I never use standard tips because they are normally too short!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Hybrid resin and stabwood atty build stand from the UK!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

Siam Tip Mail Baby! Some 510's and a few 810's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Vape Mail Baby! Mav-T!
> View attachment 168578
> View attachment 168579


BF option?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

Andre said:


> BF option?



Yes @Andre both! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/6/19)

Awesome!!!
So starts my journey to build own coils! Will do that today, so if you guys do not hear anything from me again, know I did a guyfox on myself
Awesome kudos and thanks to @Room Fogger , bought an Ares RTA and he included these free of charge (juice, scewdriver, kabuki tank, bat-wraps, coil jig, 2 x bottles juice. Also bought my own first custom juice from All Day Vapes, thanks @YeOldeOke ....just counting steep days of

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## CaliGuy (7/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Siam Tip Mail Baby! Some 510's and a few 810's!
> View attachment 168599
> View attachment 168600



Rob how do you get plain black Siam Tips, do you get Graeme to make them for you as I never see or find these on his site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (7/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Hybrid resin and stabwood atty build stand from the UK!
> View attachment 168598


ok this is next level.... show off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Siam Tip Mail Baby! Some 510's and a few 810's!
> View attachment 168599
> View attachment 168600


I suspect I need a blue, black and white in my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Rob how do you get plan black Siam Tips, do you get Graeme to make them for you as I never see or find these on his site.



@CaliGuy yes I get Graeme to make me plain white and plain black ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (7/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CaliGuy yes I get Graeme to make me plain white and plain black ones.



Thought as much, now I can finally make a plan and get some of these tips


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Thought as much, now I can finally make a plan and get some of these tips



And he has stock of black inbound!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> And he has stock of black inbound!


Group buy #2

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

Christos said:


> Group buy #2



Sure if people want a few I will certainly do a GB for them!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/siam-mods-uk-drip-tip-gb.t59708/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oSuSkIo (7/6/19)

I’ll join in for a black and white siam tip GB (I really need to stop joining these lucrative group buys) and a bronze ish color if such exists!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

oSuSkIo said:


> I’ll join in for a black and white siam tip GB (I really need to stop joining these lucrative group buys) and a bronze ish color if such exists!



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/siam-mods-uk-drip-tip-gb.t59708/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Beethoven (8/6/19)

With thanks to Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

Beethoven said:


> With thanks to Sir Vape
> View attachment 168651



Nice @Beethoven 
How is the Caliburn for you?
Are you enjoying it?
What juice are you vaping with it?


----------



## Beethoven (8/6/19)

Silver said:


> Nice @Beethoven
> How is the Caliburn for you?
> Are you enjoying it?
> What juice are you vaping with it?


Only been using since yesterday. Impressed so far but using a coffee juice which I don't enjoy that much. Will change to a tobacco. Impressed how small and light it is. Perfect for when I don't want to carry a heavier bigger mod. Also the juice I'm using is 3mg. 6 or 12 would be better. Doesn't match my dvarf mtl and kayfun lite but very good for a light stealth mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

Stopped past the Lung Candy shop in Norwood this morning and got some things. 

Had a lovely chat to @DizZa who was up here from CT. 

The shop is great. Haven’t seen it since it moved from up the road. 

Not strictly vapemail but rather pickup mail







Restock of two great juices that I am enjoying. Panama and Taviro from Wiener Vape. And then a bottle of Exclamation to try. 

Also got some nano alien coils to try out in the Dvarw. They are called Nano Trilogy. They look very good. 

Looking forward to it....

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/6/19)

Silver said:


> Stopped past the Lung Candy shop in Norwood this morning and got some things.
> 
> Had a lovely chat to @DizZa who was up here from CT.
> 
> ...


Those nanos look the business @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> Those nanos look the business @Silver



Thanks, let me try take another photo close up just of them...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

Here’s a photo of them 

They do look pretty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

And from a different angle

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/6/19)

Silver said:


> And from a different angle


What’s the spec on them please? Couldn’t see on the first pic.


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> What’s the spec on them please? Couldn’t see on the first pic.



Sorry, forgot to add that

So they are 2.5 mm ID
They are tricore aliens
0.4 ohms per coil

Probably a bit low to use one in my Dvarw but will give it a shot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (9/6/19)

Alixpress mail...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/19)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 168779
> 
> Alixpress mail...


That’s a buttload of cotton

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/19)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 168779
> 
> Alixpress mail...


Nice looking coils though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (10/6/19)

Eid eve special! Needed a replacement for the *second* Nitecore i2 that’s gone belly-up in a year. My Nitecore D4 is still going strong, so will see how this compares.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## M.Adhir (10/6/19)

WickMail is the best VapeMail 

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the HoV Hookup, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## GerharddP (10/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> Nice looking coils though!


They are actually very nice. Flavour etc is amazing. Clean as well. They didnt even smoke on dryburn and at a few cents for 50 its worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/6/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 168824
> 
> 
> Eid eve special! Needed a replacement for the *second* Nitecore i2 that’s gone belly-up in a year. My Nitecore D4 is still going strong, so will see how this compares.



Who sells the Xtar chargers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asterix (10/6/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Who sells the Xtar chargers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Got it from VapePulse/Downtown Vapoury.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/19)

GerharddP said:


> They are actually very nice. Flavour etc is amazing. Clean as well. They didnt even smoke on dryburn and at a few cents for 50 its worthwhile.


I wonder if it’s still a few cents for 50 shipped to us here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> I wonder if it’s still a few cents for 50 shipped to us here.


Dont know. Most of the stuff from aliexpress ships free to The Netherlands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/6/19)

Forum mail from @tiaan123 
Pulse 80w

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/19)

Vape Mail Baby! SS Coil rods and Vaporesso EUC Bridge 2 from Signature Tips in the UK!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt (14/6/19)

Vmail from Voopoo










Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (14/6/19)

Some Vape Mail from @Crafted Coils this morning!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Drikusw (14/6/19)

I’m not really a cookie vape type but this juice is awesome in the Profile Mesh RDA. 
@the vape industry 
@Naeem_M

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (16/6/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Vmail from Voopoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How you finding it @JurgensSt ?
Saw one at a vape shop the other day and could not believe how small it was
I really didnt think it would be that small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/6/19)

Silver said:


> How you finding it @JurgensSt ?
> Saw one at a vape shop the other day and could not believe how small it was
> I really didnt think it would be that small.


After using it for a couple of days, it's not a bad little device. Very restricted MTL. Flavor is good and the battery is good as well. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/6/19)

Vape Mail

Tripod RTA

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (18/6/19)

Thanks @Rob Fisher. Need to find some time to build this beauty!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (18/6/19)

I guess it's easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 4


----------



## veecee (19/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not conventional Vape Mail, but as excited as a kid in a candy store currently!!
> View attachment 166920



Nice one mr @Dela Rey Steyn - may i ask where you got your goodies from? I'm very keen to tinker around with this kind of thing too!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)

Early morning Vape Mail Baby A BIG THANK YOU to Uncle @Rob Fisher for doing the group buy. This tank looks super awesome! I can't wait to build on it .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/19)

Got some goodies again on two new products. Keep and eye out for the reviews betwees 1st july to 5th july.

Unfortunately i cannot post anything yet





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy (19/6/19)

My Atmizoo Tripod arrived this morning. It is even better in person than expected, fit and finish is just perfect on this little RTA. I did a quick test of the airflow in DL and MTL (1.5mm Insert), the draw on both are perfect for my style of vaping.

A big thanks @Rob Fisher for making this all possiable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Asterix (19/6/19)

My wife’s ( @BellaBum ) Pulse duel started acting up recently. Vandy Vape are very kindly sending a replacement, but that could take a while, and my Yorkshire blood couldn’t resist a good price. Thanks @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/6/19)

Monthly All Day Vapes One Shot refills

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (19/6/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 169723
> 
> My wife’s ( @BellaBum ) Pulse duel started acting up recently. Vandy Vape are very kindly sending a replacement, but that could take a while, and my Yorkshire blood couldn’t resist a good price. Thanks @Vaperite South Africa



Still one of the best single battery Squonk Mods, great value for money and they squonk like a dream.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

Thank you very, very much @Rob Fisher for this amazing gift!!!



Vaporesso Armour Pro with Cascade Baby tank and mesh coils - and two batteries to boot!

And as if that weren't enough, some juice to go with it!




New mod, new juice ... I guess you could say that I'm a very happy chappy right now!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 15


----------



## CaliGuy (19/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Thank you very, very much @Rob Fisher for this amazing gift!!!
> 
> View attachment 169752
> 
> ...



Congrats @Hooked, the Vaporesso Armor Mod is a awesome little mod and it takes 21700 batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Monthly All Day Vapes One Shot refills
> 
> View attachment 169724


Whatcha got going on there @SmokeyJoe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Thank you very, very much @Rob Fisher for this amazing gift!!!



Only a pleasure @Hooked! Your interaction on the forum is really appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Congrats @Hooked, the Vaporesso Armor Mod is a awesome little mod and it takes 21700 batteries.



Thanks @CaliGuy It looks awesome and I'm sure the vape will be too! Haven't had chance to try it out yet - need to do that when I'm nice and relaxed!


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure @Hooked! Your interaction on the forum is really appreciated!



And that is my pleasure @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Thank you very, very much @Rob Fisher for this amazing gift!!!
> 
> View attachment 169752
> 
> ...


Such a great person. You rock @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> Whatcha got going on there @SmokeyJoe?


My go to flavours
Chilled Irish cream
Chilled red berries
Mocha yoghurt panacota
Forest berry Panacota
Irish cream pie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/19)

Lovely gesture there @Rob Fisher 
Enjoy the new vape @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## CashKat88 (19/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Thank you very, very much @Rob Fisher for this amazing gift!!!
> 
> View attachment 169752
> 
> ...


Wow that's amazing, I hope you enjoy it, I don't leave home without my armour pro and whichever MTL I feel like using that day.

Really nice of you @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (19/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Thank you very, very much @Rob Fisher for this amazing gift!!!
> 
> View attachment 169752
> 
> ...


Oh wow now that's a gift.
Awesome stuff uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/19)

Vape Mail from the Philippines Baby! It took a slow boat to get here via post but it finally arrived today! 

Swan Dicodes 20700 Mod from Box Kulture!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88 (20/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the Philippines Baby! It took a slow boat to get here via post but it finally arrived today!
> 
> Swan Dicodes 20700 Mod from Box Kulture!
> View attachment 169835
> ...


Gorgeous mod

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the Philippines Baby! It took a slow boat to get here via post but it finally arrived today!
> 
> Swan Dicodes 20700 Mod from Box Kulture!
> View attachment 169835
> ...


Awesome looking mod Uncle @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/6/19)

Thanks @GSM500 and @CaliGuy for getting me hooked up with these two AWESOME tobacco juices!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Almost full metal jacket for the Skyline #2!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/19)

First UK vape mail! Concentrates, seeing I have more than enough left for another month, I got raspberry, glazed donut and vanilla cupcake with nic shots, pg and vg.

Mixed two x 100ml - donut needs steeping but tastes very good. Raspberry needs ice so will get it on next order. 

Not bad for going off script and trying new stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (20/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from the Philippines Baby! It took a slow boat to get here via post but it finally arrived today!
> 
> Swan Dicodes 20700 Mod from Box Kulture!
> View attachment 169835
> ...


Artwork that happens to work as a vape mod. Gorgeous, congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (21/6/19)

This probably isnt the right place but does anyone know whats up with Bling SA? I know that earlier this year they were servicing SA but their site has disappeared again


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/19)

My second Atmizoo Tripod (Ice version)!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/19)

Vape Mail Baby! I keep seeing this 18 Karat juice and I love the look of the packaging so when I was at @Sir Vape today I tongue tasted the tester and it's a full Lychee in your face so I bought a bottle. I hope it vapes as good as it tastes!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (22/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I keep seeing this 18 Karat juice and I love the look of the packaging so when I was at @Sir Vape today I tongue tasted the tester and it's a full Lychee in your face so I bought a bottle. I hope it vapes as good as it tastes!
> View attachment 170048


Love me some lychee, let us know how it vapes please uncle Rob, might give it an order 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/19)

OK so I couldn't wait to try 18 Karat! So I put it in the 24 Carat Gold plated Dvarw! On the tongue test it screamed Lychee but it vapes very different! It is way more a Creamy Naartjie and the Lychee is almost non-existent! I must say I was a little disappointed that it wasn't a Lychee in your face like the tongue test... but now that I'm expecting Naartjie I am enjoying it and still vaping it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CashKat88 (22/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK so I couldn't wait to try 18 Karat! So I put it in the 24 Carat Gold plated Dvarw! On the tongue test it screamed Lychee but it vapes very different! It is way more a Creamy Naartjie and the Lychee is almost non-existent! I must say I was a little disappointed that it wasn't a Lychee in your face like the tongue test... but now that I'm expecting Naartjie I am enjoying it and still vaping it.
> View attachment 170049


Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher for the review, I'm a lychee fan especially with some ice in it, vape lychee about 80% of the time, naartjie does sound interesting though, can't say I've ever had that flavour before  might give it a try 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher for the review, I'm a lychee fan especially with some ice in it, vape lychee about 80% of the time, naartjie does sound interesting though, can't say I've ever had that flavour before  might give it a try
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



@CashKat88 have you tried Exclimation? I think that is the best pure Lychee around!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88 (22/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CashKat88 have you tried Exclimation? I think that is the best pure Lychee around!
> View attachment 170050


I have never tried it out but I definately will give that a try, is that sold @ sir vape too

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/6/19)

CashKat88 said:


> I have never tried it out but I definately will give that a try, is that sold @ sir vape too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Yes it is @CashKat88


----------



## ddk1979 (22/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I keep seeing this 18 Karat juice and I love the look of the packaging so when I was at @Sir Vape today I tongue tasted the tester and it's a full Lychee in your face so I bought a bottle. I hope it vapes as good as it tastes!
> View attachment 170048




@Rob Fisher , does 18 Karat juice have any ice/menthol ???

.


----------



## CashKat88 (22/6/19)

Silver said:


> Yes it is @CashKat88


Thank you @Silver

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/19)

ddk1979 said:


> @Rob Fisher , does 18 Karat juice have any ice/menthol ???
> 
> .



@ddk1979 if there is any in it it's not detectable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/6/19)

Thanks @Rob Fisher , as I've mentioned before, I actually become completely nauseous after vaping half a tank of ice/menthol which greatly restricts my juice options, so this is one I can now check out in future.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (24/6/19)

whoop! thanks uncle @Rob Fisher .....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## CaliGuy (24/6/19)

Daniel said:


> whoop! thanks uncle @Rob Fisher .....
> 
> View attachment 170175



Time for you to get building, you are a few days behind the curve. For you go straight to DL mod with a 0.40ohm coil and enjoy the vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Congrats @Hooked, the Vaporesso Armor Mod is a awesome little mod and it takes 21700 batteries.



You're spot on @CaliGuy! It is indeed an awesome mod. Elegant in appearance; smooth and flavourful in vape.
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/19)

VapeMail Baby! I so love my White Stratum V4 that my finger slipped and I ordered a Black one! Whoops!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/19)

Vape Mail Baby! New flavours from Elysian Labs!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/6/19)

Some of the most epic vape mail ever






Photo will be posted in the hands thread now of what this is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Juan_G (26/6/19)

Citadel mail from @Ash 
Thank you for the awesome deal, good service, very clean and wicked atty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/6/19)

More pick up mail, than vape mail.
The Rincoe Mechman.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (27/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> More pick up mail, than vape mail.
> The Rincoe Mechman.
> 
> View attachment 170421



Is that the Uwell Crown 4 Sub Ohm tank?
Loving the new Mod, it’s got such a great industrial look to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Is that the surely Crown 4 Sub Ohm tank?
> Loving the new Mod, it’s got such a great industrial look to it.


It's the standard Mechman Mesh Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/6/19)

Some international oneshots plus one epic vape mat thanks to @Richio as part of the One Shot Mixing Reviews thread and i ordered some 60mls for the mixing and some extra concetrates i needed for my own DIY.






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (27/6/19)

Vaping like a gangster thanks to the kindness of @ddk1979... What an absolutely classy piece of vape gear by @VOOPOO... My thoughts to follow after a week of use

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/19)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 170503
> 
> Vaping like a gangster thanks to the kindness of @ddk1979... What an absolutely classy piece of vape gear by @VOOPOO... My thoughts to follow after a week of use


Awesome t-shirt

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jengz (27/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Awesome t-shirt


It's my life's motto hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (27/6/19)

Forum mail from @Amir 
Limelight Gloom and Monarch 2 RDA
Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst (27/6/19)

Thanks to Naeem from Vapersclub SA for the juices and the goodies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (27/6/19)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks to Naeem from Vapersclub SA for the juices and the goodies.
> 
> View attachment 170524



Which RDA is that Anton? Looks like a Enthon but could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (27/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> It's the standard Mechman Mesh Tank



For a minute there I thought Uwell has released a less shinny version of the Crown 4 which for a Sub Ohm RTA has excellent flavour in-line if not better than some rebuildable RTAs.

That combo does look great though!


----------



## Chanelr (27/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> For a minute there I thought Uwell has released a less shinny version of the Crown 4 which for a Sub Ohm RTA has excellent flavour in-line if not better than some rebuildable RTAs.
> 
> That combo does look great though!


Looks great, bad leakage


----------



## antonherbst (27/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Which RDA is that Anton? Looks like a Enthon but could be wrong.


 Flave22 TI version

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (27/6/19)

Vapemail from Throatpunch. Squonk pin for the Goon 22!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Which RDA is that Anton? Looks like a Enthon but could be wrong.



That looks like a Flave 22 RDA to me.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/19)

Friday morning Vape Mail baby
4 Nano Aliens have landed.


Thank you for the super great fast service @RiaanRed  you are awesome!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

Vape Mail Baby! A spare pod and some coils for my IQ One Pod!



Some Aspire Coils for my BB Bridge! And my new L.RDA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

Vape Mail Baby! I slipped while browsing the Siam Web site and ordered some more tips!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Sparkling new Silver Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Exciting vape mail! I love testing high-end coils! Bazinga! Thank you Quintin!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein (1/7/19)

Thank you once again @Hooked this is much appreciated and going to use every drop of these juices...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr (1/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A spare pod and some coils for my IQ One Pod!
> View attachment 170702
> 
> 
> ...


That pod looks pretty interesting


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/19)

Chanelr said:


> That pod looks pretty interesting



It is a really nice Pod System @Chanelr! I bought it at Hall of Vape in Stuttgart and it's got a nice airflow (quite a restricted DL) but usable for me and the flavour is pretty good for a pod system... that's why I bought some more coils because I actually have been using it!

I bought both the iQ Pods... the white one looks really awesome... almost like an Apple iPod... but it's a tight MTL.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

Hein said:


> Thank you once again @Hooked this is much appreciated and going to use every drop of these juices...



My pleasure @Hein! Happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (2/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is a really nice Pod System @Chanelr! I bought it at Hall of Vape in Stuttgart and it's got a nice airflow (quite a restricted DL) but usable for me and the flavour is pretty good for a pod system... that's why I bought some more coils because I actually have been using it!
> 
> I bought both the iQ Pods... the white one looks really awesome... almost like an Apple iPod... but it's a tight MTL.
> 
> View attachment 170917



Where does one order one of these pod systems from?

Looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Where does one order one of these pod systems from?
> 
> Looks awesome



They both are great... the white iPhone looking one has been commandeered by my daughter for CBD and the DL one I have kept. Unfortunately, they are not available in SA so VapoeDNA is the spot to get them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/7/19)

So I gave in to the peer pressure. My word - this one ramps up faster than anything else that I have had before. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## lesvaches (2/7/19)

anniversary present arrived that i was not expecting.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> anniversary present arrived that i was not expecting.
> View attachment 171045



Still one of my favourite MTL Tobacco Juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/7/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Still one of my favourite MTL Tobacco Juices!


have not had it for awhile and well and truly forgot how good it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> have not had it for awhile and well and truly forgot how good it is.



People can say what they want, but Twisp has some really good juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## CaliGuy (2/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So I gave in to the peer pressure. My word - this one ramps up faster than anything else that I have had before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now I’m just plain jealous

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (2/7/19)

Coil company mail

Really keen to try this mtl coils. Fraliens will have to wait for it’s attie to arrive later this week 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Asterix (4/7/19)

A small new shop opened in my neighborhood so popped in to give a little support. 

I’m always keen on trying different suppliers of quality coils, so thought I would give these a go.... AM Kustom Coils. Sandvik wire.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Juan_G (4/7/19)

Trade mail from @Room Fogger 
Lost Vape Furyan. What a hard hitting awesome squonker! Thank you for the trade!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> Trade mail from @Room Fogger
> Lost Vape Furyan. What a hard hitting awesome squonker! Thank you for the trade!
> View attachment 171268


Pleasure meneer, many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (4/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Cannot thank @vaperepublicsa enough for this hookup! Such an amazing device and boy oh boy this element mtl range is superb! Such brilliance in device and juice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy (4/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> Trade mail from @Room Fogger
> Lost Vape Furyan. What a hard hitting awesome squonker! Thank you for the trade!
> View attachment 171268



Geez @Room Fogger I know how much you loved the Furyan and it’s the Black and Silver version which is kind of scares. At least it’s found a good home with @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Geez @Room Fogger I know how much you loved the Furyan and it’s the Black and Silver version which is kind of scares. At least it’s found a good home with @Juan_G


Agree @CaliGuy ,it went to a good home where it will get proper use and be appreciated so that’s great. 

I need something smaller and lighter so think I got a great deal with the clone Gloom and Hadaly in the swop, busy building it for mech Friday tomorrow. It fits in with what I need more at this stage size wise. At least i still have my black and brass and Ultem Furyans to keep me company. I honestly don’t get to use all I’ve got on a regular basis, and hate to see some stuff just standing around.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/19)

And done building, now for the enjoying. Trade mail from @Juan_G , fits the hand a bit better and much lighter. Exactly what I needed at this stage.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/7/19)

Finally - Pasito with the RBA. I was impressed with Aspire Breeze 2, and then more impressed with the Smok Nord, but this is next level 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (5/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Finally - Pasito with the RBA. I was impressed with Aspire Breeze 2, and then more impressed with the Smok Nord, but this is next level
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you find it @RenaldoRheeder ?
Is it next level flavour? Performance?
What’s the airflow like? Can it do proper MTL ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/7/19)

Silver said:


> How do you find it @RenaldoRheeder ?
> Is it next level flavour? Performance?
> What’s the airflow like? Can it do proper MTL ?



@Silver - I have been playing a bit with a few pod systems, and I must say this is the best so far by far. The RBA was obviously the big attraction (although I must admit, the size of the build deck was quite a challenge to me). Flavour is realy good, but it will never be my all day carry. I used pods for a "tasty treat" in between my regular vaping (which is mainly tobaccos these days). So my pods are filled with sweet treats for in between and quickly popping out to the shop. 

True MTL - I wouldn't say that. It does have airflow control so depending on your liking, you can set it anywhere from fully open to completely closed. Even at completely closed however, it is not very tight, but that suits my style. 

To me PROS: RBA, different power settings, airflow control, good flavor, easy to use. CONS: Nothing serious enough to bother me. 

Overall, I am very happy with this for the purpose that pod systems have for me. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - I have been playing a bit with a few pod systems, and I must say this is the best so far by far. The RBA was obviously the big attraction (although I must admit, the size of the build deck was quite a challenge to me). Flavour is realy good, but it will never be my all day carry. I used pods for a "tasty treat" in between my regular vaping (which is mainly tobaccos these days). So my pods are filled with sweet treats for in between and quickly popping out to the shop.
> 
> True MTL - I wouldn't say that. It does have airflow control so depending on your liking, you can set it anywhere from fully open to completely closed. Even at completely closed however, it is not very tight, but that suits my style.
> 
> ...



Thanks @RenaldoRheeder , that’s great to hear
What coil do you have in there if I may ask? And what power are you vaping at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @RenaldoRheeder , that’s great to hear
> What coil do you have in there if I may ask? And what power are you vaping at?



Just plain and simple 26g Ni80 2mm ID @0.69 Ohm. Power on 4/5 - which is 20 watt. 

I will try a MTL coil with Vandy Vape MTL wire at some stage - just didn't have the patience on the first try to battle more with my dumb hands, old eyes and the springy wire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Just plain and simple 26g Ni80 2mm ID @0.69 Ohm. Power on 4/5 - which is 20 watt.
> 
> I will try a MTL coil with Vandy Vape MTL wire at some stage - just didn't have the patience on the first try to battle more with my dumb hands, old eyes and the springy wire
> 
> ...



Ok thanks @RenaldoRheeder - that sounds great - I like normal round wire!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/7/19)

Been awhile since last vape mail...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/7/19)

incredible_hullk said:


> Been awhile since last vape mail...
> View attachment 171333


Nice

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/7/19)

VOOPOO vape mail!

Thank you @VOOPOO 
T-Shirt, Cap and Teal Blue DRAG Baby Trio Kit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (5/7/19)

Room Fogger said:


> And done building, now for the enjoying. Trade mail from @Juan_G , fits the hand a bit better and much lighter. Exactly what I needed at this stage.
> View attachment 171277



Think that was a fair deal and both parties are happy. Enjoy the new Squonker @Room Fogger, it should be about right for your style of vaping. 

We need to get together for a coffee and catch up soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Drip Tips from Siam Mods in the UK!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/19)

Fastest order from overseas ever! Atmizoo shipped on Friday afternoon late and it just arrived in Durban Monday PM! DHL and Atmizoo rock!

I'm calling it the Tripod X which is the Tripod with the 3.4ml extension tank!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (8/7/19)

Care package from @Twisp.
Love the packaging, stunning device.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/19)

Early morning vape mail baby Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher for the group buy you are a true legend kind sir.

One word to describe these Siam drip tips " FLAWLESS"

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog (9/7/19)

My belated fathers Day gift arrived.

Thank you for organizing group buy @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Drip Tip Tuesday’s, thanks @Rob Fisher for the GB. Super comfy tip and finally my Dani Dvarw setup feels complete. Now I need more

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Asterix (9/7/19)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

I know this is a small group buy compared to the others you have already done, but all the admin, ordering, packaging, unsecured cash outlay..... it is really appreciated!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Chanelr said:


> Care package from @Twisp.
> Love the packaging, stunning device.
> 
> View attachment 171635
> ...



Holy moolly, Twisp has hit the design nail on the head with their Cumulus AIO device. It’s got Ultem so that’s me sold.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 171672



I’ve been checking out the Classic eLiquids, like the simple flavours approach they have taken.

Rob Im keen to get your thoughts on those two Litchi juices, I’m always on the hunt for a new Litchi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I’ve been checking out the Classic eLiquids, like the simple flavours approach they have taken.
> 
> Rob Im keen to get your thoughts on those two Litchi juices, I’m always on the hunt for a new Litchi.



I have a dash of a sore throat and am dosing myself up so it will be a few days before I get to test new juices...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a dash of a sore throat and am dosing myself up so it will be a few days before I get to test new juices...



Had the same problem last week, get well soon Rob. Nothing worse than a cold or throat infection for vaping, just ruins the taste completely. 

Did you get these litchi juices at Sir Vape?

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Had the same problem last week, get well soon Rob. Nothing worse than a cold or throat infection for vaping, just ruins the taste completely.
> 
> Did you get these litchi juices at Sir Vape?



@CaliGuy the last time I got flu or a sore throat was over a year ago... I hardly ever get sick since I started vaping over 5 years ago... and normally I get over it quick so holding thumbs this one will only be a few days!

The juice maker sent me the juice directly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (9/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Holy moolly, Twisp has hit the design nail on the head with their Cumulus AIO device. It’s got Ultem so that’s me sold.


It really is a gorgeous mod with a mesh coil. Really is a little beast, and the clouds just wow.
Hitting the Twisp outlets on Friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (9/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CaliGuy the last time I got flu or a sore throat was over a year ago... I hardly ever get sick since I started vaping over 5 years ago... and normally I get over it quick so holding thumbs this one will only be a few days!
> 
> The juice maker sent me the juice directly.


Maybe I should send you some of my DYI juice from vapecon last year? Should clear it right up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zah007 (9/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Had the same problem last week, get well soon Rob. Nothing worse than a cold or throat infection for vaping, just ruins the taste completely.
> 
> Did you get these litchi juices at Sir Vape?


Howsit bud
Pop me a pm or WhatsApp and I can hook you up I’ll ask the mixologist to make a plan , we’ve been getting some great support in Cape Town and hopefully we’ll be stocked in a store near you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/19)

Not really vapemail

More like gift mail.

So I get this parcel yesterday. I have no idea what it is because I haven’t ordered anything.
I open it up and there’s a little bag...

I open the little bag and.....

Voila - its a *gorgeous driptip *for my Hadaly!







With a little neatly written note...






Wow! Man! @Amir , this is awesome!


Thank you kind sir. This made my day yesterday. I love it! Fits perfectly on the Hadaly with no overhang and it looks stunning. Best thing is that it’s very comfortable to use!

Thank you @Amir - that was such a kind gesture and thought. I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Silver said:


> Not really vapemail
> 
> More like gift mail.
> 
> ...



Wow Silver that is an awesome drip tip, KZOR has a similar one for his Hadaly and it looks out of place and super slick at the same time.

Today is Drip Tip Tuesday’s after all

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/7/19)

VTC5A batteries from BossVape
Coils, juice and NCV2 thanks @RenaldoRheeder








Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/19)

First one in SA?

NarEA Boom !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## jtgrey (10/7/19)

Thank you @Geldart39

Don't know why you rated the condition as 9/10, it looks more like 11/10.

Perfect condition. Thanks brother.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/7/19)

I totally forgot how amazing the flavour in a bf mod is, reminds me why i always liked my reo more then the rta tanks.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/7/19)

I fell in love with this little baby before it arrived in SA and the real thing is even more beautiful than the pics. Thanks so much for getting it in stock @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88 (10/7/19)

Hooked said:


> I fell in love with this little baby before it arrived in SA and the real thing is even more beautiful than the pics. Thanks so much for getting it in stock @BumbleBee!
> 
> View attachment 171830


Awesome looking RTA, what RTA is that? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/19)

Hooked said:


> I fell in love with this little baby before it arrived in SA and the real thing is even more beautiful than the pics. Thanks so much for getting it in stock @BumbleBee!
> 
> View attachment 171830


Those are indeed very pretty, and so comfy. I hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/19)

Tripod Extension Tank !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/7/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome looking RTA, what RTA is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



It's not an RTA @CashKat. It's the Eleaf iStick Rim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/19)

NarEA on SVA X

Very easy to Build,No Whistles.Smooth Airflow.Flavor excellent !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Drikusw (11/7/19)

Picked up this juice from a local vape shop in Centurion “Ohm Zone”
Mango, cucumber and litchi. I generally do not like Mango very much as most of the liquids out there taste like over ripe almost vrot mangoes. This has more of a green mango taste and not over sweet. In my opinion the best mango juice I’ve tried. Certainly an all day vape for me.
by Propaganda Panda.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Juan_G (11/7/19)

Vapemail from @Geldart39 
Pulse BF and Drop Dead rda. Thank you for the smooth deal and included coils!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/19)

Drikusw said:


> Picked up this juice from a local vape shop in Centurion “Ohm Zone”
> Mango, cucumber and litchi. I generally do not like Mango very much as most of the liquids out there taste like over ripe almost vrot mangoes. This has more of a green mango taste and not over sweet. In my opinion the best mango juice I’ve tried. Certainly an all day vape for me.
> by Propaganda Panda.
> View attachment 171921



Thanks @Drikusw 
Sounds good
Do you know if that’s an international juice?


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/19)

It is such a gorgeous mod @Hooked . I ordered one too and it’s on it’s way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw (13/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Drikusw
> Sounds good
> Do you know if that’s an international juice?


Hi @Silver It Is a local juice. Never heard of Propaganda Panda though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt (15/7/19)

Vape mail from Sirvape





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/7/19)

Been looking for a nice hand-fit regulated. Got it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (16/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Been looking for a nice hand-fit regulated. Got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By far one of my favorite mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (17/7/19)

Always wanted one of these Flux RTA’s. I should have got it sooner as the flavour is outstanding with Dual 2.5mm coils.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (17/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Always wanted one of these Flux RTA’s. I should have got it sooner as the flavour is outstanding with Dual 2.5mm coils.
> 
> View attachment 172321
> 
> View attachment 172320


Now that looks neat

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/19)

Every now and again I get some Vape Mail that is very special for some reason… either it’s very rare, a gift or some other special reason… and this vape mail is one of those times!

I have tested a few iterations of this South African Made RDA and the production version is now ready!

I would like to show you the Impi RDA made by Hardus Fourie right here in South Africa! Everything was made in SA except the post screws that came from England!

The RDA is 24mm and is a BF RDA as well as coming with a solid 510 pin for normal dripping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr (18/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every now and again I get some Vape Mail that is very special for some reason… either it’s very rare, a gift or some other special reason… and this vape mail is one of those times!
> 
> I have tested a few iterations of this South African Made RDA and the production version is now ready!
> 
> ...


That is just gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every now and again I get some Vape Mail that is very special for some reason… either it’s very rare, a gift or some other special reason… and this vape mail is one of those times!
> 
> I have tested a few iterations of this South African Made RDA and the production version is now ready!
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher thats so great
Must be one of the only RDAs made in SA? If not the only one?

Super

Hope it Vapes nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/7/19)

Review coming next week. Very excited to test this device! @HPBotha








Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/7/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher thats so great
> Must be one of the only RDAs made in SA? If not the only one?
> 
> Super
> ...



There was two others that I know about @Silver - The Ubuntu and the Scarab 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (18/7/19)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (19/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Every now and again I get some Vape Mail that is very special for some reason… either it’s very rare, a gift or some other special reason… and this vape mail is one of those times!
> 
> I have tested a few iterations of this South African Made RDA and the production version is now ready!
> 
> ...



Now this is super awesome and gives me a warm feeling on the inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Love surprises!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (19/7/19)

Awesome kudos and thanks to @Room Fogger and @Andre for helping out on my new MTL RTA route. Bought the OBS for next to nothing from Room Fogger and after a month usage, tried some TKO blue milk 12mg and absolutely addicted. New Ares came today from Andre only cost me delivery costs...... Seriously thanks you guys, and especially thanks @Room Fogger for always answering all my vape questions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## CaliGuy (19/7/19)

@Room Fogger knows his MTL story, you could have asked for anyone better to help guide you @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (19/7/19)

Special care package from a legend of a man @Naeemhoosen





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (19/7/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Awesome kudos and thanks to @Room Fogger and @Andre for helping out on my new MTL RTA route. Bought the OBS for next to nothing from Room Fogger and after a month usage, tried some TKO blue milk 12mg and absolutely addicted. New Ares came today from Andre only cost me delivery costs...... Seriously thanks you guys, and especially thanks @Room Fogger for always answering all my vape questions.



Such great spirit and kindness allround
Makes me proud to be a member here
Thanks for sharing this @Smokey_Robinson 
Kudos @Room Fogger and @Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/19)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Special care package from a legend of a man @Naeemhoosen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that is awesome @Irfaan Ebrahim - enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (20/7/19)

Thanks to @K3V1N . Finally a trident and in excellent condition.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/7/19)

Rincoe Mechman 228W mesh kit courtesy of @Heaven Gifts

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (22/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> Rincoe Mechman 228W mesh kit courtesy of @Heaven Gifts
> View attachment 172701


Enjoy  I absolutely love mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG (22/7/19)

Thank you SARS. 











Some cotton, Majestic Creme nic salts and I thought I'd try the Augvape Merlin Nano MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/19)

SinnerG said:


> Thank you SARS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely @SinnerG , please let us know how it goes with the little Merlin Nano when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> Vapemail from Throatpunch. Squonk pin for the Goon 22!
> View attachment 170549



I thought the Goon has the Squonk Pin includes. Guess I will have to order myself one from Throat Punch too.


----------



## Comrad Juju (22/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I thought the Goon has the Squonk Pin includes. Guess I will have to order myself one from Throat Punch too.



Og goon didn’t have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (22/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I thought the Goon has the Squonk Pin includes. Guess I will have to order myself one from Throat Punch too.


@BumbleBee also sells them.

https://vapeguy.co.za/Goon-BF-510-Pin?search=goon&page=3

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Juan_G (22/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I thought the Goon has the Squonk Pin includes. Guess I will have to order myself one from Throat Punch too.


Not all the Goon's comes with a squonk pin and my 22 didn't so had to get one from them. Squonks like a fountain lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NOOB (22/7/19)

From me, to me Birthday Vape Mail!!


Will post pics once I get home!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (22/7/19)

NOOB said:


> From me, to me Birthday Vape Mail!!
> View attachment 172774
> 
> Will post pics once I get home!



Well then a Happy Belated Birthday to you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (22/7/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Awesome kudos and thanks to @Room Fogger and @Andre for helping out on my new MTL RTA route. Bought the OBS for next to nothing from Room Fogger and after a month usage, tried some TKO blue milk 12mg and absolutely addicted. New Ares came today from Andre only cost me delivery costs...... Seriously thanks you guys, and especially thanks @Room Fogger for always answering all my vape questions.


Hey smokey. Can I ask a question about the obs mtl. I got mine second hand, basically perfect condition, also for a steal.

Problem with mine is that the draw is so damn tight that after a few Puffs I feel like I've been working out cos it's so tight.

Funny thing is that the widest airflow hole almost feels tight than the narrow one.

Makes me think something isn't aligned properly and it's probably a factory fault.

How tight a draw is your obs mtl compared to other mtl attires you've tried? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (22/7/19)

Well, here it all is, unboxed and ready for me to have a field day!! I can see how this is going to be a looooong night!!

@CaliGuy thanks for the wishes, but my birthday is only next week. I was slightly over eager!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (22/7/19)

Enjoy it @NOOB !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/7/19)

NOOB said:


> Well, here it all is, unboxed and ready for me to have a field day!! I can see how this is going to be a looooong night!!
> 
> @CaliGuy thanks for the wishes, but my birthday is only next week. I was slightly over eager!
> View attachment 172786


Topside a winner, loving mine to pieces. I only have the single, but it works great.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/19)

From me, to me.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (23/7/19)

NOOB said:


> Well, here it all is, unboxed and ready for me to have a field day!! I can see how this is going to be a looooong night!!
> 
> @CaliGuy thanks for the wishes, but my birthday is only next week. I was slightly over eager!
> View attachment 172786



Well that’s a very nice Self Present, enjoy the squonking!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (23/7/19)

veecee said:


> Hey smokey. Can I ask a question about the obs mtl. I got mine second hand, basically perfect condition, also for a steal.
> 
> Problem with mine is that the draw is so damn tight that after a few Puffs I feel like I've been working out cos it's so tight.
> 
> ...



@veecee if your OBS MTL has a problem with the airflow being tight almost locked up it’s a factory fault. Another forum member @GSM500 experienced the exact same issue you are describing. RTA was replaced and the new one works perfectly now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (24/7/19)

Some vapemail from The Coil Company @RiaanRed 
Custom 4mm aliens to see if the Juggerknot Mini can live up to its reputation and some Fisher coils to try in the Dvarw. 
Thanks very much for the new juice samples. They smell unbelievable

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (24/7/19)

Room Fogger said:


> From me, to me.
> View attachment 172797
> 
> View attachment 172796


Looks like 2 Picaso drawn figures on the mod, very cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> Looks like 2 Picaso drawn figures on the mod, very cool!


I think it shows basketball players in an abstract way. It catches the eye for sure, becoming a regular in my life.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/19)

3D mail baby! Printed these on the little 3D printer we have at work to play around on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey (24/7/19)

Arrived today, what a lovely device. Thank you so much for this gift and not to mention the 2 bottles of juice. You rock @HPBotha and @Twisp

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (25/7/19)

Sleeve from ML Leather







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Amy (25/7/19)

Merlin nano pickup mail





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (26/7/19)

Received(on Monday already but life keeps me busy) this vape mail from @Larry, been meaning to get myself an ammit mtl for the longest time, so good looking and works like a dream





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (26/7/19)

Amy said:


> Merlin nano pickup mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matchy Matchy with your GTI

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (26/7/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (26/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 173116


Nice vape mail.
Have only seen good things about it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/7/19)

Chanelr said:


> Nice vape mail.
> Have only seen good things about it


indeed, had to order a second one. might even consider a third

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (26/7/19)

Additional 2x Intake's join my Vape Family. Love these single coil RTA's





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (26/7/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Additional 2x Intake's join my Vape Family. Love these single coil RTA's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What build do you run in there? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (26/7/19)

veecee said:


> What build do you run in there?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


R90 from Vapeden for 10 coils.






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (26/7/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> R90 from Vapeden for 10 coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been wanting to try a fat framed stapled in mine. Gonna go find one! Thx

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (26/7/19)

Finally going to jump on the MTL and Nic salt Train.... Must say, the Smok nord is a beautiful device!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (28/7/19)

Had such a busy week I didn’t even have time to post my vape mail that I received - a NCV2, Reload RTA & OG Goon 22mm. 

Only getting time now to build and play around with it all today

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (28/7/19)

Oh wow @CaliGuy 
Wishing you well with the new gear
That noisy is haunting me, let me know what you think
So too the Reload

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (28/7/19)

Not exactly vape mail but a great meet up this morning with @Ruwaid to get the mod(Uwell Nunchaku) I've been looking for, also makes a great home for my Ammit MTL 








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Linx for the BB!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Gold Magnets so my Nugget can be all matchy Matchy!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (29/7/19)

Power
Juice
Coils.

Vape mail for a Monday





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (29/7/19)

veecee said:


> Been wanting to try a fat framed stapled in mine. Gonna go find one! Thx
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


These are really good and really cheap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (30/7/19)

Courtesy of a great group buy by @CJB85. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy (30/7/19)

veecee said:


> Been wanting to try a fat framed stapled in mine. Gonna go find one! Thx



There is a guy selling 3 spools of the Coilology Framed Staple Wire that you can wrap your own coils with.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coilology-framed-staple-ni80-wire-10ft.t61197/

Use this wire personally, love my Framed Staple Coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G (30/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Had such a busy week I didn’t even have time to post my vape mail that I received - a NCV2, Reload RTA & OG Goon 22mm.
> 
> Only getting time now to build and play around with it all today
> 
> View attachment 173270


How's the Goon treating you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (30/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> How's the Goon treating you?



I’m loving the Goon 22, was a little worried the airflow would be to much as wide open ain’t my style but boy was I wrong. Airflow is just spot on and works so well in the 22mm. 

Running it on a single batt 18650 22mm tube mech, some nifty Alien Coils @ 0.25ohm and getting superb flavor and massive clouds - also not my thing but loving it none the less.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (30/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I’m loving the Goon 22, was a little worried the airflow would be to much as wide open ain’t my style but boy was I wrong. Airflow is just spot on and works so well in the 22mm.
> 
> Running it on a single batt 18650 22mm tube mech, some nifty Alien Coils @ 0.25ohm and getting superb flavor and massive clouds - also not my thing but loving it none the less.
> 
> View attachment 173454


That looks nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I’m loving the Goon 22, was a little worried the airflow would be to much as wide open ain’t my style but boy was I wrong. Airflow is just spot on and works so well in the 22mm.
> 
> Running it on a single batt 18650 22mm tube mech, some nifty Alien Coils @ 0.25ohm and getting superb flavor and massive clouds - also not my thing but loving it none the less.
> 
> View attachment 173454


Beautiful setup

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

Vape Mail Baby! At the end of the day the Sony VT6 is probably the best battery for regulated mods...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

Red Pill Mail Baby! Yes, it was a quick reorder because mates visited me and my stock took a dive!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

Vape Mail destined for Canada! My brother-in-law's stock of Zero Nic Red Pill and Mystic Tanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

TFC Mail Baby! Same outstanding cotton but different packaging! I wish they still came in tins but I guess this saves on packaging and international shipping!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

Oh WOW it's been a morning of Vape Mail Baby! VIK wicks arrived as well! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (31/7/19)

Courtesy of the Group Buy organised by @CJB85. Personally delivered by him as well. An awesome gentleman!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (31/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail destined for Canada! My brother-in-law's stock of Zero Nic Red Pill and Mystic Tanks!
> View attachment 173492
> View attachment 173493


Uncle Rob, have you tried these mystique tanks? If so, Between this and the nunu u had, which had better flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

Both great. If I had to choose I would say Mystic but hats because they are locally available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/19)

Mass Vape Mail... I have been putting off posting for a couple months, but if I don’t do it now, it won’t fit in the frame!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz (31/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both great. If I had to choose I would say Mystic but hats because they are locally available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive found a shop that stocks the nunu locally, does that change the decision? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (31/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 173531
> Mass Vape Mail... I have been putting off posting for a couple months, but if I don’t do it now, it won’t fit in the frame!!


KayFUN time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/19)

HPBotha said:


> KayFUN time!


Only got it yesterday and it is AMAZING... that is me sorted for MTL, the search is over!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Ive found a shop that stocks the nunu locally, does that change the decision? Lol



It's been a while since I tried a NuNu but from memory either would be a good choice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (31/7/19)

Not vapemail but vape related. 
Decided to get myself a portable photo studio that i can use to take better pics of gear and builds.
It is 40cm x 40cm x 40cm and has three different backdrops, dimmer function, 2 x movable LED bars, openings for different angled photos and a diffuser cloth.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (31/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> Only got it yesterday and it is AMAZING... that is me sorted for MTL, the search is over!


Is a kayfun really that good? And if so how do I get 1?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/7/19)

KZOR said:


> Not vapemail but vape related.
> Decided to get myself a portable photo studio that i can use to take better pics of gear and builds.
> It is 40cm x 40cm x 40cm and has three different backdrops, dimmer function, 2 x movable LED bars, openings for different angled photos and a diffuser cloth.
> 
> View attachment 173549


Can we put the studio inside a studio to take proper photos of the studio? 
Looking forward to seeing some amazing pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (31/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> Only got it yesterday and it is AMAZING... that is me sorted for MTL, the search is over!



Same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy (31/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! At the end of the day the Sony VT6 is probably the best battery for regulated mods...
> View attachment 173483
> View attachment 173484



Who supplied the Sony’s Rob and do they come pre-labeled like that?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Who supplied the Sony’s Rob and do they come pre-labeled like that?



@CaliGuy Vaporize is where I get my VTC6's and yes that is exactly as they came! https://vaporize.co.za/shop/sony-vtc6-3000mah-15a/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (31/7/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Is a kayfun really that good? And if so how do I get 1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Once you have tested a few commercial and high-end MTL RTAs you will come to the same conclusion that the KayFun Prime and Lite 2019 are excellent MTL atty’s. They have the MTL draw airflow down pat and the smallest deck chamber that just make flavors pop. 

I excellent Tobacco juice like Pied Piper and a KayFun is MTL sorted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (31/7/19)

I've always been a sucker for peer pressure. It's how I started smoking and now it's carrying on with vaping.

Some hype mail....



Thanks again @Jono90 for the THC Beest. It's really like brand new. Can definitely vouch.

And NCV2 from Vapehyper. I just quickly popped in for a concentrate. And this followed me home.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (31/7/19)

What beauties 









Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/19)

Adephi said:


> I've always been a sucker for peer pressure. It's how I started smoking and now it's carrying on with vaping.
> 
> Some hype mail....
> View attachment 173560
> ...


I’m more of a rebel, lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Is a kayfun really that good? And if so how do I get 1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I went from Berserker, to Dvarw MTL, to the KayFun... the Dvarw put the berserker to shame and honestly, the KayFun shames the Dvarw MTL hands down.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Is a kayfun really that good? And if so how do I get 1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Oh, and I bought mine from a forum member... thanks @GSM500!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (31/7/19)

KZOR said:


> Not vapemail but vape related.
> Decided to get myself a portable photo studio that i can use to take better pics of gear and builds.
> It is 40cm x 40cm x 40cm and has three different backdrops, dimmer function, 2 x movable LED bars, openings for different angled photos and a diffuser cloth.
> 
> View attachment 173549


Where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (31/7/19)

Chanelr said:


> Where?



Ordered mine from takealot but it was the last one of that kind left.

https://www.takealot.com/all?sort=D...38d47128f262a3f6d4612d1&filter=Available:true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acidkill (1/8/19)

Got this from blckflavour.. Really great service!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Coud N9ne (1/8/19)

Pick up juice mail from Capital Vapes Harties. Awesome service. And then the eVic Primo got an Arctic Fox tune up today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (1/8/19)

Christos said:


> Looking forward to seeing some amazing pics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Jengz (1/8/19)

Was sent this sample today all the way from CT! If you are fan of green apples perfectly blended with a zesty lemonade, this is for you! Can't wait for the launch! This will easily make it into my adv range! Absolutely love it! Killer juice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/19)

Coud N9ne said:


> View attachment 173619
> Pick up juice mail from Capital Vapes Harties. Awesome service. And then the eVic Primo got an Arctic Fox tune up today


Arctic Fox is awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/8/19)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (2/8/19)

Love the Reload X RDA, congrats @CTRiaan!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (2/8/19)

CTRiaan said:


> View attachment 173671
> View attachment 173672


Just some experience, 4-5 wrap 3mm tricore fused Claptons, as low as possible to the, works a treat for dripping with this beaut, to date the most flavourful dual coil rda imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/8/19)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 173627
> 
> Was sent this sample today all the way from CT! If you are fan of green apples perfectly blended with a zesty lemonade, this is for you! Can't wait for the launch! This will easily make it into my adv range! Absolutely love it! Killer juice



Lemon and Lime is the new Mango, as long as it’s doesn’t taste like kitchen cleaner I would be interested in trying out this juice when it launches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (2/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Lemon and Lime is the new Mango, as long as it’s doesn’t taste like kitchen cleaner I would be interested in trying out this juice when it launches.


Hahahaha how I wished for the same thing when I popped the bottle, juice is very subjective as is anything with a taste, so I never ever tell people this is a must, I say I love it, this is what I feel it tastes like and kla. 

Some people tell me this juice is amazing its a must buy, I get a grooooootest bottle of it and boom, tastes like feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan (2/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Love the Reload X RDA, congrats @CTRiaan!


Thanks @CaliGuy.

I've got it on an Arcless mech with Ni80 flat wire at 0.20 ohm with some Red Pill.

Wow! It might just dethrone my Dead Rabbit.

I'm used to the slightly more airy DR as well as the very airy Goon(OG), but this is really good.

It's almost as if it's a 22mm flavour RDA - just 24mm and dual coils.

Definitely a winner.

Ps. Thanks @Vape Republic, you were right about this RDA and also for the great service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/8/19)

Jengz said:


> Just some experience, 4-5 wrap 3mm tricore fused Claptons, as low as possible to the 9409066020086, works a treat for dripping with this beaut, to date the most flavourful dual coil rda imo


I'm running it on a tube mech.

What are the specs for your Claptons? I don't want the ramp up to be too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (2/8/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I'm running it on a tube mech.
> 
> What are the specs for your Claptons? I don't want the ramp up to be too long.


I'm using coilologies tricores, thinks the cores are 3*26 gauge, using it on my tube as well and it's bliss, I took out a wrap so 4 wrap ohming in at 0.11 with a 30T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/8/19)

Jengz said:


> I'm using coilologies tricores, thinks the cores are 3*26 gauge, using it on my tube as well and it's bliss, I took out a wrap so 4 wrap ohming in at 0.11 with a 30T.



Thanks, @Jengz.

I'll try it. Might get an overload of flavour because it's already so good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (2/8/19)

Jengz said:


> Just some experience, 4-5 wrap 3mm tricore fused Claptons, as low as possible to the 9409066020086, works a treat for dripping with this beaut, to date the most flavourful dual coil rda imo


Maybe i should try that this weekend.
Bought two of those RDA's a few months ago (a silver and a matt black, for me and the missus), and haven't got around to using either of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/8/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Maybe i should try that this weekend.
> Bought two of those RDA's a few months ago (a silver and a matt black, for me and the missus), and haven't got around to using either of them.


The slightly restricted bottom air flow makes for very good flavour.

I'm already thinking of getting a second one.

Oh, and the hex screwdriver that comes with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/8/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Thanks @CaliGuy.
> 
> I've got it on an Arcless mech with Ni80 flat wire at 0.20 ohm with some Red Pill.
> 
> ...



It’s a similar deck to the Reload RTA, bottom airflow and slightly restricted will make for a awesome vape. Think I need to get me one too to match the Reload I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/8/19)

I didn't post here for quite a while but I thought this would be something to mention. I bought some O rings for my Dvarw from Voodoovapour plus 2 bottles of juice that were on special but to my surprise @Zeki Hilmi threw another 2 for me! A big shout out to the man

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/8/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I didn't post here for quite a while but I thought this would be something to mention. I bought some O rings for my Dvarw from Voodoovapour plus 2 bottles of juice that were on special but to my surprise @Zeki Hilmi threw another 2 for me! A big shout out to the man
> View attachment 173702


Only a pleasure... Have a wonderful weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/19)

Latest arrivals the past 2 weeks: Still waiting for Boss Vape to wake up , and got some flavours and PG from the Mountain and lastly a new ZEUS X from @Dhesan23 .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (2/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Latest arrivals the past 2 weeks: Still waiting for Boss Vape to wake up , and got some flavours and PG from the Mountain and lastly a new ZEUS X from @Desan .
> View attachment 173709
> View attachment 173710
> View attachment 173708



you mean a zeus single X ? ...lol

cool pics man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (2/8/19)

Just received 3 parcels, today, all from courier guy....really felt like Christmas
Firstly serious kudos and awesome thanks to @Rob Fisher, for selling me the Vapresso Luxe setup for next to nothing, and suprising me with 5 DL (60ml) juices and 2 batteries. Not a DL guy or rather never tried it, but will switch periodically to these DL juices and the DL tank included (SKRR and coils). But tried it now with the juices and really nice. Many thanks again Rob.
And thanks got my MTL juice order from All Day Vapes....now just the agonising steep time
Also thanks to Bossvape for new batteries and accessories.

Seriously awesome....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (2/8/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Maybe i should try that this weekend.
> Bought two of those RDA's a few months ago (a silver and a matt black, for me and the missus), and haven't got around to using either of them.


Proper Charo, probably sitting a top a doily in your cupboard

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/19)

vicTor said:


> you mean a zeus single X ? ...lol
> 
> cool pics man


..well that's what the ad said

Item for Sale :- Matte Black Zeus X RTA
Selling Price :- R650
Condition :- 9/10
Age of the item :- 3 Months old
Clone or Authentic :- Authentic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (2/8/19)

Jengz said:


> Proper Charo, probably sitting a top a doily in your cupboard


Woyyo if you think that's charou you should see the next vapemail I get. Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ..well that's what the ad said
> 
> Item for Sale :- Matte Black Zeus X RTA
> Selling Price :- R650
> ...


That’s not a Zeus X, the one in the ad is an X but you got the original Zeus

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (2/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ..well that's what the ad said
> 
> Item for Sale :- Matte Black Zeus X RTA
> Selling Price :- R650
> ...



it is not the Zeus X in your pic, 

and i hope you didnt pay R650 ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ..well that's what the ad said
> 
> Item for Sale :- Matte Black Zeus X RTA
> Selling Price :- R650
> ...


I really hope it didn’t cost you R650??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> I really hope it didn’t cost you R650??


No , there is juice , coils , cotton and other stuff included

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)

BumbleBee said:


> That’s not a Zeus X, the one in the ad is an X but you got the original Zeus


the X is on it's way ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## veecee (3/8/19)

KZOR said:


> Not vapemail but vape related.
> Decided to get myself a portable photo studio that i can use to take better pics of gear and builds.
> It is 40cm x 40cm x 40cm and has three different backdrops, dimmer function, 2 x movable LED bars, openings for different angled photos and a diffuser cloth.
> 
> View attachment 173549


I recently built one on for a friend. Came out so lekka and you can take quality photos like uncle Rob. Nice one bruv! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/8/19)

Not quite vapemail but I bought this at a nearby Vape Shop this afternoon.

Can’t wait to try it

It’s the *Nutty Crunch Cookie* from JOOSE-E-LIQZ. @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (3/8/19)

Silver said:


> Not quite vapemail but I bought this at a nearby Vape Shop this afternoon.
> 
> Can’t wait to try it
> 
> It’s the Nutty Crunch Cookie from JOOSE-E-LIQZ. @Naeemhoosen


Quite awesome juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phntm (5/8/19)

Gotta love some Monday morning vape mail

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (5/8/19)

Some serious vapemail there @Phntm - wow
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> I went from Berserker, to Dvarw MTL, to the KayFun... the Dvarw put the berserker to shame and honestly, the KayFun shames the Dvarw MTL hands down.


Awesome, I really enjoy my Ammit and dotMTL, maybe someday in the future I will get it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phntm (5/8/19)

Silver said:


> Some serious vapemail there @Phntm - wow
> Enjoy it


Thanks man, the fatality is a beast. Makes all my rta's look like crap. Rocking those White Collar Hex Aliens its a beast and the hellvape rda's are just gold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TyTy (5/8/19)

Some good stuff there, love the drop dead rda I have the same 1. Also looking at the fatality!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phntm (5/8/19)

TyTy said:


> Some good stuff there, love the drop dead rda I have the same 1. Also looking at the fatality!!!


You won't make a mistake. I'll send some pics in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phntm (6/8/19)

TyTy said:


> Some good stuff there, love the drop dead rda I have the same 1. Also looking at the fatality!!!


Sitting nicely on my luxe. Now to find a triade somewhere

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (6/8/19)

Vapemail! 
Thank you @Paulie, smell really good, cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/8/19)

Thanks @Paulie for the Dark Bean Espresso. Will give it go after work

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! All the juices I NEED to test! Holding thumbs for another winner! Bazinga! Thanks @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Well not really vape mail because it's a watch... however one of the screens is a Vapers Screen with clouds etc so here it is... I have held off getting an Apple Watch but with me starting to exercise I thought it would be a help... it has already crapped on me for sitting too long and told me to get up and walk around! I took my Tag in for a new battery but it will take 4-6 weeks because they have to send it to JHB to have it serviced and the battery changed in a pressure chamber to keep it waterproof. I went looking for an El Cheapo to use in the meantime and walked past the iStore and I tripped and went inside! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/19)

This goes to* Dhesan23*
Thank you very much for my Zeus X , it's a beaut . I vouch for this gentleman anytime , prompt ,effective and thanx for the juice freebees and the coils that you installed for me , very thoughtful . I will post pics later .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP (7/8/19)

So this just arrived.. My venture into rebuildable MTL vaping begins.. Looking forward to that Havanah Gold thou. Sounds Yum.

Special thanks to @CJB85 who sold me the Bezerker all cleaned, coiled up and wicked, ready for that Havana Gold. Thanks so much for the awesome friendly deal. And for all the advice. Super gentleman.

And to Juicy Joes for the Havana Gold and flippen great deal on the Double Barrel V3. Lets do this...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## veecee (7/8/19)

KarlDP said:


> So this just arrived.. My venture into rebuildable MTL vaping begins.. Looking forward to that Havanah Gold thou. Sounds Yum.
> 
> Special thanks to @CJB85 who sold me the Bezerker all cleaned, coiled up and wicked, ready for that Havana Gold. Thanks so much for the awesome friendly deal. And for all the advice. Super gentleman.
> 
> ...


Havana gold is delicious! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamie (8/8/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Whoops, wrong forum! This should be on the Bass forum! New Swimbait! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/19)

LATEST ARRIVALS: 
RINCOE 228 UK FLAG
RINCOE 228 USA FLAG
A lot of concentrates , nic and some glass flasks for the mad chemist ...
A *dud* DWARF V2 that is from a reputable vendor that's suppose to come and collect it 'soon'
Eventually got Dala custard eclair , Animalz ,BLU rza and a selection of others .
a Zeus single
a ZEUS X [CHRISTOS take note]
My new PC does'nt pick up the S10 for some strange reason , slightly spoiled my bragging rights.
Now I don't know what I need at VC 19 , I'm very happy at the mo.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! USPS from the US to SA does work... it just takes 6 weeks to arrive thanks to SAPO!

Linx beta's just arrived... but the production edition arrived weeks ago because they were sent to MyUS. And oh my word how cute is the little Desce Bag it comes in?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (10/8/19)

Not Bad for a Saturday as i only get Royal Mail Vape mail, UPS, DHL. FEDEX etc only deliver weekdays.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt (11/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Whoops, wrong forum! This should be on the Bass forum! New Swimbait! Bazinga!
> View attachment 174314


Geeeez uncle Rob, you gonna catch some fresh water sharks with that...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/19)

Roodt said:


> Geeeez uncle Rob, you gonna catch some fresh water sharks with that...



One of the Swimbait experts in our club gave a talk on Swimbaits... this one I'm going to throw to try to get to better my PB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (11/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> One of the Swimbait experts in our club gave a talk on Swimbaits... this one I'm going to throw to try to get to better my PB!



Just don’t hook a ear, arm or the boat when you cast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Just don’t hook a ear, arm or the boat when you cast



Been there done that and have a few t-shirts!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Roodt (12/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> One of the Swimbait experts in our club gave a talk on Swimbaits... this one I'm going to throw to try to get to better my PB!


And here i am, swinging small plastics on the vaal river, hoping to just nab another little dink. (Bass fishing from the bank due to lack of a boat is a struggle)

If i may ask, what is a good fishing forum in south Africa ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/19)

Roodt said:


> And here i am, swinging small plastics on the vaal river, hoping to just nab another little dink. (Bass fishing from the bank due to lack of a boat is a struggle)
> 
> If i may ask, what is a good fishing forum in south Africa ?
> View attachment 174497



Nice fishie! Yes, bank angling is a struggle for sure!

There isn't a decent bass fishing forum anymore... www.bassfishing.co.za used to be awesome and I spent a lot of time on it but as we all became competitive we all stopped sharing info etc and the forum died.

It's one of the reasons I just love ECIGSSA because sharing is caring! 

I love fishing the Vaal River... not an easy destination but a real fun one when you work out what the little green fishies are doing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Really Really Sharp Scissors!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/19)

O-Rings for The Tank V4 - If ever you need o-rings this is the site for it... they have every size in the world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/19)

Droid Mail Baby! Finally! My Droid collection is complete with the arrival of the Ultem Version! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/19)

Siam Vape Mail from Scotland Baby! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Roodt (12/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice fishie! Yes, bank angling is a struggle for sure!
> 
> There isn't a decent bass fishing forum anymore... www.bassfishing.co.za used to be awesome and I spent a lot of time on it but as we all became competitive we all stopped sharing info etc and the forum died.
> 
> ...


Thanks uncle Rob, i shall have a poke around the link.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (12/8/19)

Vapemail from Freemax, gonna keep me busy!






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/19)

PHOTOS ! SO , OBVIOUSLY Rincoe is replacing crappy Drag v2 as prefered method to change blue sky to cloudy, no rain.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (12/8/19)

Wow! Nice looking setups you got there @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/19)

Renaldo Mail Baby! Thank you @RenaldoRheeder! You rock! Cute Dece Bage for my Atties! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## oSuSkIo (13/8/19)

Vape Mail!
But also not exactly vape mail.
A present from my parents
A giant dwarv to house 3 smaller dwarvs.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Blotto RTA and VCT Coconut Juice which I tasted in Stuttgart and need to try at home!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/19)

Surprise Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Rooigevaar! Bazinga! Not sure what the profile is because the writing is in Japanese but will give it a test drive! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## veecee (14/8/19)

Haven't posted a vape mail photos in ages. Decided to get some skull bottles and a few flavourings from The Flavour Mill. Next day delivery from jhb to DBN ftw!











Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/19)

Some pick-up mail from @CaliGuy , was nice to see you again. 
Firstly, a private lesson in pin wicking,  and my very own pin.



Plus a spare just for in-case 
And a drop kit for one Skyclone.



Thanks for the time and the great company, really enjoyed myself today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (14/8/19)

Room Fogger said:


> pin wicking



Why would you want to wick a pin?! Sounds interesting, please tell us more?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/19)

Raindance said:


> Why would you want to wick a pin?! Sounds interesting, please tell us more?
> 
> Regards


Use the pin to fluff and place the cotton,  great control like this, and looks neat as well. Hoping it will solve some of my wicking problems I seem to have all of a sudden. So it wasn’t just my hands shaking too much,  got to try to perfect the practice now so I can get my gold star in pin wicking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/8/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Use the pin to fluff and place the cotton,  great control like this, and looks neat as well. Hoping it will solve some of my wicking problems I seem to have all of a sudden. So it wasn’t just my hands shaking too much,  got to try to perfect the practice now so I can get my gold star in pin wicking.



And don’t forget how calming this method of pin wicking can be, minus the hand shakes of course 

Gold Stars will be handed out when we see each other again for our usual coffee and mini vape meet

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (15/8/19)

Boom! Some epic vape mail straight from the sirs in Durbs. (plus a surprise bottle of Mango epicness. So awesome thank you so much). 
Ordered late yesterday, delivery today here in Slaapstad. Super great service thank you @Sir Vape @BigGuy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/19)

I really liked the sample of Waves from Morning Glory and it was pretty much the first sample bottle of juice I have finished in a long time! I especially like it because vaping it enhances my Red Pill when I vape it after some toots on Waves... not sure why but this is a big win for me. So I was excited about Waves and @Paulie was happy because it's the first menthol in his stable and he was happy too! And then this morning this happened...

Vape Mail Baby! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88 (15/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I really liked the sample of Waves from Morning Glory and it was pretty much the first sample bottle of juice I have finished in a long time! I especially like it because vaping it enhances my Red Pill when I vape it after some toots on Waves... not sure why but this is a big win for me. So I was excited about Waves and @Paulie was happy because it's the first menthol in his stable and he was happy too! And then this morning this happened...
> 
> Vape Mail Baby! Bazinga!
> View attachment 174749


Morning glory  hey uncle Rob, what flavour is it? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Morning glory  hey uncle Rob, what flavour is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



@CashKat88 it's a Blueberry Menthol!


----------



## veecee (15/8/19)

Roodt said:


> And here i am, swinging small plastics on the vaal river, hoping to just nab another little dink. (Bass fishing from the bank due to lack of a boat is a struggle)
> 
> If i may ask, what is a good fishing forum in south Africa ?
> View attachment 174497


Ever tried fly-fishing for yellows on the vaal? Epic fishing. World class nymphing on fly destination. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (15/8/19)

Thank you @Paulie 

just got mine here @vivo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (15/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CashKat88 it's a Blueberry Menthol!


Nice breakfast vape, skip the blueberry muffin and avoid the calories 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/8/19)

Juice mail







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b (15/8/19)

When I get some Vape mail from my personal courier aka Hubby
Thanks @Naeemhoosen for this Awesome Crunchy Latte!!
Thank you Art of Vape @TalhaMoolla for awesome Service 




I like to think this S is marked specifically for me

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (16/8/19)

Safz_b said:


> When I get some Vape mail from my personal courier aka Hubby
> Thanks @Naeemhoosen for this Awesome Crunchy Latte!!
> Thank you Art of Vape @TalhaMoolla for awesome Service
> View attachment 174846
> ...



Thats a great juice @Safz_b !
Lovely


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/8/19)

Paranormal mail from Vape Donain. Stoked on finally pulling the trigger specially on the combination. 

And always awesome too discover a online shop that has fast and good service





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## StephenE (16/8/19)

Some new one shots to try. Ordered yesterday, delivered this afternoon. Great service!

One liter of juice mixed!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/8/19)

So finally a Reload that plans to stay from @Tai. Been looking for a SS one since I got the Noisy - it just seems to be the perfect match. And some juice mail and something for my 21700s from @Christos














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/8/19)

Evening pickup "mail". Someone in my area advertised a Serpent SMM and since it was my first atty ever, I had to get it. Nostalgia. I recall @Rob Fisher stepping me through the build process (I was in Nigeria at the time). Easiest build RTA ever. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (16/8/19)

Trying very hard to hold off the vape mail until Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked (17/8/19)

Stocking up on nic salts. My coffee nic salts were finished and I was going into a rapid decline.
I love being able to choose my nic strength. 15mg is perfect!

@YeOldeOke, @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/19)

ok, ok fight with me - my '' custom modern'' computer needs a driver to find my S10 .
I got a Nitecore mixer/warmer and now boys - watch out , now I'm gonna mix up a storm . 
Thank you Mr D !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (17/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ok, ok fight with me - my '' custom modern'' computer needs a driver to find my S10 .
> I got a Nitecore mixer/warmer and now boys - watch out , now I'm gonna mix up a storm .
> Thank you Mr D !



mix it up brother, whatever you like, Sir !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (18/8/19)

Popped in at VK for some cotton. This always happens...



Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/8/19)

Delivery from flavourworld





Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Dryad #16 arrived in South Africa today and a Thrill is on its way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/19)

Today is a good vape mail day Baby! The Haku Xeta bridge for the BB arrived and then some O-Rings for my The Tank!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/19)

Siam Mail Baby! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## jtgrey (19/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Siam Mail Baby! Bazinga!
> View attachment 175259
> View attachment 175260


Love the blue tip oom....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Black Blast by Stratum Mods! DNA60!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (20/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Black Blast by Stratum Mods! DNA60!
> View attachment 175367
> View attachment 175368
> View attachment 175369
> View attachment 175370



That is a good looking mod. Wow. Many happy vapes on it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/8/19)

Vape mail

New cotton to try from Germany

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/19)

antonherbst said:


> Vape mail
> 
> New cotton to try from Germany
> View attachment 175371



Cool! @antonherbst please give us feedback!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (20/8/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Delivery from flavourworld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
what's your thoughts on those coils bud? Would you mind adding a close up pic of a coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/8/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> what's your thoughts on those coils bud? Would you mind adding a close up pic of a coil?


Using a pair of these for 3 months now. Coils are awesome for the price. 
Here is a closeup pic






Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (20/8/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar thanks bud. dual form in an rta? Worried about the heat from the thicker wire these coils have.


----------



## Christos (21/8/19)

Narca #3 is here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/19)

Boom! A Vape T-Shirt that actually fits me! Thank you Chad! @BigGuy it's time for Chad to sign up with ECIGSSA as soon as his exams are done! Please thank him for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/8/19)

Vape mail from The Shed 

Now I can finally try Nata





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BigGuy (21/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! A Vape T-Shirt that actually fits me! Thank you Chad! @BigGuy it's time for Chad to sign up with ECIGSSA as soon as his exams are done! Please thank him for me!
> View attachment 175486



Will do @Rob Fisher as soon as he is finished ill get him to sign up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (21/8/19)

Win mail baby! Thanks @Heaven Gifts for the amazing gift, cloud chucker and a massive juice capacity, need to play around with it a little more to get the flavour to what I expect! Solidly built beaut!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/8/19)

BigGuy said:


> Will do @Rob Fisher as soon as he is finished ill get him to sign up.



When will the rest of the peasants be able to buy one 

Look f### sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (21/8/19)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 175512
> 
> Win mail baby! Thanks @Heaven Gifts for the amazing gift, cloud chucker and a massive juice capacity, need to play around with it a little more to get the flavour to what I expect! Solidly built beaut!


Nice! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy (21/8/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> When will the rest of the peasants be able to buy one
> 
> Look f### sweet
> 
> ...


They are available as far as i know on the sir vape page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/8/19)

Time to try the Fisher Aliens! Thank you @RiaanRed. Great service, sublime presentation, pristine coils!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (23/8/19)

Andre said:


> Time to try the Fisher Aliens! Thank you @RiaanRed. Great service, sublime presentation, pristine coils!



I think I need to try some too... Did you get them direct or from an online retailer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/8/19)

Amir said:


> I think I need to try some too... Did you get them direct or from an online retailer?


Direct from their website @Amir

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/8/19)

Blotto time






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Joshua_cohen (23/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> 3D mail baby! Printed these on the little 3D printer we have at work to play around on.
> View attachment 172922
> View attachment 172923


Sexy gold battery wraps


----------



## Chanelr (26/8/19)

Some Monday morning vapemail.
The new CLIQ and some flavour pods all the way from @Twisp

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (26/8/19)

Chanelr said:


> Some Monday morning vapemail.
> The new CLIQ and some flavour pods all the way from @Twisp
> 
> View attachment 175939


Super stylish!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/19)

Surprise Vape Mail Baby! Bazinga! Thank you @Twisp @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/8/19)

Sircon mail







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/8/19)

Pod and Juice win curtesy of @YeOldeOke 
Thank you, good profile on this liquid.


Reviews can be found at https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chocmint-shake/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (26/8/19)

Emergency order of One Shots. I thought I would make it until VapeCon, but sadly not! 

P.S thanks for the added surprise gift, Imraan!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (26/8/19)

Chanelr said:


> Some Monday morning vapemail.
> The new CLIQ and some flavour pods all the way from @Twisp
> 
> View attachment 175939



Do I see a coffee bean there??


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Oupa! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr (27/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Oupa! Bazinga!
> View attachment 176063


Let us know how it tastes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/19)

Chanelr said:


> Let us know how it tastes



They both taste awesome with the tongue test! One is the one I'm excited about! Will try to vape it today... otherwise they will have to wait till I get back from VapeCon!


----------



## GerrieP (27/8/19)

First DIY delivery. Thank you Black Flavour for awesome service. Highly recommend you guys for any online shopping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/8/19)

GerrieP said:


> First DIY delivery. Thank you Black Flavour for awesome service. Highly recommend you guys for any online shopping.


The rabbit hole is DEEP!welcome to the warren

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (27/8/19)

GerrieP said:


> First DIY delivery. Thank you Black Flavour for awesome service. Highly recommend you guys for any online shopping.


Closely matched... 
Can't wait to try to world famous....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (27/8/19)

GerrieP said:


> Closely matched...
> Can't wait to try to world famous....


Done for the night. Now the wait begins....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr (28/8/19)

Some pre-VapeCon vapemail.
Thanks @GSM500 can't wait to try and review them 

Going for the Caramel Cigar first.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/19)

TA DAAAH. Vape mail direct from Sir Vape...
@Silver check out this beaut ! The GEN I've been drooling over , some batts , juice and a mat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/19)

Some more goodies I got for my birthday.


Love the ''TWINS''

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/19)

BigGuy said:


> They are available as far as i know on the sir vape page.
> Got mine all washed and ironed for VAPECON , From Sir Vape , could'nt get a T anywhere last year so I ordered early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/8/19)

My prize from From @heavensgift. Beautiful looking atomizer. Will try it and post a review soon.






Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/8/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My prize from From @heavensgift. Beautiful looking atomizer. Will try it and post a review soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do as it has caught my eye too.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/8/19)

Tobacco Master @GSM500 made sure that I don't get depressed due to missing VapeCon. You are a STAR mate!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (30/8/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Tobacco Master @GSM500 made sure that I don't get depressed due to missing VapeCon. You are a STAR mate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some awesome new Tobaccos you got there, definitely in good company for the weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/8/19)

Some really awesome delivery mail received today. Some proper, original, magnificent @Friep coils to try out. Can’t wait to recoil something to try them.



I know about the effort and the time it takes to make these, and it is something I don’t think I’ll ever be able to do, making them an even more exceptional prezzie, thank you again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Friep (31/8/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Some really awesome delivery mail received today. Some proper, original, magnificent @Friep coils to try out. Can’t wait to recoil something to try them.
> View attachment 176395
> 
> 
> I know about the effort and the time it takes to make these, and it is something I don’t think I’ll ever be able to do, making them an even more exceptional prezzie, thank you again.



Only a pleasure hope they bring you an awesome vape. Enjoy and please let me know how they perform.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (1/9/19)

Friep said:


> Only a pleasure hope they bring you an awesome vape. Enjoy and please let me know how they perform.



thanks for mine bro, can not wait to try them

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)

SIR VAPE, Thursday mail , not in pic , my ''KILLER'' T-shirt , the GEN is going to it's first Vapecon .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (1/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> SIR VAPE, Thursday mail , not in pic , my ''KILLER'' T-shirt , the GEN is going to it's first Vapecon .
> View attachment 176411



Took all my self control to not buy one of those mods yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)

Cornelius said:


> Took all my self control to not buy one of those mods yesterday


I actually wanted a blue one also... btw , it was great to meet you yesterday @VapeCon 19.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (2/9/19)

vicTor said:


> thanks for mine bro, can not wait to try them



Only a pleasure and great meeting you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b (2/9/19)

What better way to start a monday
Thanks @Alisa 
Its compact and I love the color!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP (2/9/19)

Can't wait to taste...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/19)

VTC6's on special at VapeCon! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Very special Vape Mail Baby! Handed to me at VapeCon! The Red Pill award for services rendered to the Red Pill appreciation club of the world! @Oupa this is special and it's up on my wall in my kennel already! This means a lot to me! Red Pill for the win!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15


----------



## Cornelius (3/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very special Vape Mail Baby! Handed to me at VapeCon! The Red Pill award for services rendered to the Red Pill appreciation club of the world! @Oupa this is special and it's up on my wall in my kennel already! This means a lot to me! Red Pill for the win!
> View attachment 176585



This is epic uncle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/9/19)

Some samples from VOZOL China. Disposable pods for review for them





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

You would think that after 5 years of putting yourself through waiting on vape mail it would get easier... You would think...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

She is here....
​
And I have a hot date with a set of twins... I have a feeling things are going to get steamy 

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (3/9/19)

Arthster said:


> She is here....
> View attachment 176630​
> And I have a hot date with a set of twins... I have a feeling things are going to get steamy
> 
> View attachment 176631​


That the Gen 3 triple aka 300w on the right of the pic?

If it is, I have a silicone sleeve for it if you want.


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

JurgensSt said:


> That the Gen 3 triple aka 300w on the right of the pic?
> 
> If it is, I have a silicone sleeve for it if you want.
> 
> ...



It is indeed the Gen 3. 

I won't say no to that sleeve though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/9/19)

Arthster said:


> It is indeed the Gen 3.
> 
> I won't say no to that sleeve though.


Pm me 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Pm me
> 
> Sent from small screen



Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Another Chicken Dinner! A Vape T-Shirt that actually fits me! And just as well because this is a one-of-a-kind! Red Pill shirt from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Bazinga! DHL just arrived! Vape Mail Baby! REO P67 White, more ultra-sharp wick scissors and some Siam Tips!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (3/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Another Chicken Dinner! A Vape T-Shirt that actually fits me! And just as well because this is a one-of-a-kind! Red Pill shirt from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain! Bazinga!
> View attachment 176648



Chicken dinner uncle! 
I suppose mine is lost with this transporters strike going on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (3/9/19)

Chanelr said:


> Some pre-VapeCon vapemail.
> Thanks @GSM500 can't wait to try and review them
> 
> Going for the Caramel Cigar first.
> ...


What are the three on the right?!?!?!
I LOOOOOVE Red Wood and Arabian Nights, but these are some new members to the Piper family!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/19)

CJB85 said:


> What are the three on the right?!?!?!
> I LOOOOOVE Red Wood and Arabian Nights, but these are some new members to the Piper family!


Mr @GSM500 please advise?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/19)

Just a quick mention , @Wade McDonald - fast and friendly delivery of the M25 , this baby kick axx big time .
pics to follow .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Spyder GT from Epsilon Mods in Malaysia!  Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos (4/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Spyder GT from Epsilon Mods in Malaysia!  Bazinga!
> View attachment 176691
> View attachment 176692
> View attachment 176693
> View attachment 176694

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)

WOW ...Stunning Rob .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (4/9/19)

Does gin mail count?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (4/9/19)

Did an epic purchase today. And super happy about it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/19)

Vape Mail Baby! New charger!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New charger!
> View attachment 176871



Let me be the first to say

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (5/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New charger!
> View attachment 176871


I may need to acquire a new charger as the 14 bays I have are not enough 
I have my eye on a xtar....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> I may need to acquire a new charger as the 14 bays I have are not enough
> I have my eye on a xtar....



Sorry, but did you type that correctly? 14 bays? On a single charger?


----------



## Christos (5/9/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Sorry, but did you type that correctly? 14 bays? On a single charger?


14 bays currently in operation. Its made of a 8 bay and a 6 bay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> 14 bays currently in operation. Its made of a 8 bay and a 6 bay.



Ah ok, I was thinking about just making a 20 bay charge “desk” for myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> I may need to acquire a new charger as the 14 bays I have are not enough
> I have my eye on a xtar....


I also need to find a decent charger.
Currently using 1 x i8 and 2 x D4's but want to leave one of the D4's in the office and get a 6 or 8 bay to replace that 4 bay at home.
Has to support 21700 comfortably though- lots of the chargers aren't very tolerant.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> I may need to acquire a new charger as the 14 bays I have are not enough
> I have my eye on a xtar....



And where are Xtar's available in SA?


----------



## Christos (5/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> And where are Xtar's available in SA?


Creme de vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> Creme de vape



Bazinga! Thought about getting another Dani Mini but I'm done buying new mods! I have two more inbound and that's it!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Thought about getting another Dani Mini but I'm done buying new mods! I have two more inbound and that's it!



You can never have enough mods. remember backups for the backup...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> You can never have enough mods. remember backups for the backup...



@Arthster I already have backups of backup backups!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Arthster I already have backups of backup backups!



Can never be to safe. I am paranoid in that way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Can never be to safe. I am paranoid in that way


@Rob Fisher has more backups and DR sites than the JHB Stock Exchange!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (5/9/19)

You guys need something like this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju (5/9/19)

Grand Guru said:


> You guys need something like this!
> View attachment 176895



I need this

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Grand Guru said:


> You guys need something like this!
> View attachment 176895



Goeie hells bells. I wants

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> And where are Xtar's available in SA?


Some good prices here on Xstar chargers, but unfortunately nothing bigger than a 4 bay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/9/19)

Unfortunately not an 18650 charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Thought about getting another Dani Mini but I'm done buying new mods! I have two more inbound and that's it!


Famous last words Mr Rob....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (5/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Famous last words Mr Rob....


The dvarw to mod ratio needs some adjusting and then a new mod or 2 is in order!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/19)

Christos said:


> The dvarw to mod ratio needs some adjusting and then a new mod or 2 is in order!



There is some adjusting needed yes! I need more Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (6/9/19)

Really impressed with this little mod.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Really impressed with this little mod.
> View attachment 177010



Oh there it is... 




the FOMO sets in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (6/9/19)

Juice mail







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/19)

Vape Mail Baby! The fastest Aramex delivery since the big bang! Posted yesterday in the afternoon and delivered at 8:50 the next day which is a Saturday! Damn! @antonherbst

Dynamic Fiber Cotton! Banzinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/19)

Hellfire Titan Hex! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Fartumbo (9/9/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)

Awesome vape mail from @Constantbester , thank you very much , with one shopping spree the atty collection noticeably expanded 
Fast and flawless service , thank you .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Awesome vape mail from @Constantbester , thank you very much , with one shopping spree the atty collection noticeably expanded
> Fast and flawless service , thank you .
> View attachment 177329


The Pharaoh Mini is a great atty @ARYANTO. You’ll definitely enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)

Busy with the rta at the mo , and love the ease of using , nice flavour too .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)

Grand Guru said:


> You guys need something like this!
> View attachment 176895


Attention @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)

Look-see what's on the way to me ...Another Zeus , the dual this time.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

Some epic vape mail from @BaD Mountain looking forward to these juices especially the apache leaf!!





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/19)

Sigelei Review Vape Mail  Reviews will start coming in next week.









Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (12/9/19)

How awesome are these 2 beauties... Personalized with my nick
Can't wait to crack them open. Awesome stuff from the guys @ Brand Name / xhype

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Sigelei Review Vape Mail  Reviews will start coming in next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been eyeing that Snowwolf for a while now , waiting for your review , thank you .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Been eyeing that Snowwolf for a while now , waiting for your review , thank you .


Been using it since i got home and it is such a solid mod. Super easy menu and really well built! The way i know Sigelei products. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/19)

The third in the Zeus family arrived on Friday from @chazy (za)
Thank you for fast and efficient service - highly recomended [ps , thank you for the cotton and spare glass]

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/19)

From Mr Bester, 1 x hand grenade and one x petrol tank - if this setup can't carry you through the hectic days, then nothing can...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Some new disposables to take with on the Iceland Trip! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (16/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some new disposables to take with on the Iceland Trip! Bazinga!
> View attachment 177832


Lucky you uncle Rob.
Let us know how they are

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

Chanelr said:


> Lucky you uncle Rob.
> Let us know how they are



They are both brilliant @Chanelr! My favourite would be the Innokin Go Max!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-go-max-disposable-tank.t62332/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aspire-cleito-shot-disposable.t62337/


----------



## Chanelr (16/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are both brilliant @Chanelr! My favourite would be the Innokin Go Max!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-go-max-disposable-tank.t62332/
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aspire-cleito-shot-disposable.t62337/


Thanks for the links

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (16/9/19)

Fartumbo said:


> View attachment 177249


Is this the Dani 25?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/9/19)

Sigelei vape mail!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)

Got an interesting sms from DHL in the UK late afternoon , I will leave you hanging right there ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Got an interesting sms from DHL in the UK late afternoon , I will leave you hanging right there ...



Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!


Thanks to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/9/19)

Chanelr said:


> Sigelei vape mail!
> 
> View attachment 177894



wocket in your pocket

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/19)

Fresh Red Pill stock just arrived from Vapour Mountain! The juice was made yesterday and will be fresh for my overseas trip! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Willyza (18/9/19)

@Rob Fisher, sure U got enough ............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JB1987 (18/9/19)

After much back and forth I decided to get the Blotto RTA. Really amazing, I have 2 Rebirth RTA's and one of them is definitely going up for sale. The airflow wide open is perfectly restricted to my taste, flavour is brilliant and wicking is super simple 

Big thanks to @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for incredible pricing and service as always!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/19)

* Update*
Ok the parcel is sitting at customs - tracking says it will be delivered latest Friday...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/9/19)

So i know everyone is very excited about these two just like i am! Geekvape Review Vape mail just received

The new soon to be released Aegis X and Aegis X Squonk Kits

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## GerrieP (19/9/19)

... down the rabit hole we go, deeper and deeper. Come on weekend. Can't wait to try my hands on the 18 karat recept... Thanks again blckvapour @Richio. Awesome spot on service and super fast delivery..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

What's inside the box ?

, like Rob would say 
BAZINGA !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

And not an hour later , the Dani's partner arrived...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

Funny , an hour later this one from BLCK. [Think it's early Christmas]

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (23/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> What's inside the box ?
> View attachment 178422
> , like Rob would say
> BAZINGA !!!



wow !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> What's inside the box ?
> View attachment 178422
> , like Rob would say
> BAZINGA !!!


Beautiful 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> And not an hour later , the Dani's partner arrived...
> View attachment 178424


Many happY clouds to you @ARYANTO , those are stunning. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> What's inside the box ?
> View attachment 178422
> , like Rob would say
> BAZINGA !!!



Wowee, that’s gorgeous @ARYANTO !!!!
Wishing you well with it
Let us know how she goes!!
The colour is amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

Silver said:


> Wowee, that’s gorgeous @ARYANTO !!!!
> Wishing you well with it
> Let us know how she goes!!
> The colour is amazing


Thank you guys and gals , I really wanted a decent HE mod and after failing to get the order through on my bank card ,
I turned to the esteemed boffin,@Rob Fischer
 and he kindly assisted me to obtain this colorful addition .
He also suggested DHL instead of Royal Mail to make delivery quicker. So it's all thanks to Rob , a true gentleman and very passionate vaper .
@M.Adhir
Thanks for helping me acquire the Dvarw DL, fast and efficient .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/19)

@Dubz , you , Sir are the best , Thank you for my beautiful clean and spotless Blotto , have it on the Drag at the moment but it is going on the RX300.
Pics to follow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (26/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Dubz , you , Sir are the best , Thank you for my beautiful clean and spotless Blotto , have it on the Drag at the moment but it is going on the RX300.
> Pics to follow


It was an absolute pleasure. I'm glad you're happy .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/9/19)

Order a little smaller than what I usually order but class e-liquid by USA OG juice makers.

X11 60ml Bottles of Jimmy The Juice Man Assorted Flavors
x4 60ml Bottles of The Limiteds by Suicide Bunny Assorted Flavors
x7 120ml Bottles of Jimmy The Juice Man Assorted Flavors

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (28/9/19)

9 Gorgeous stabwood hybrid drip tips turned up, trying one out now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (28/9/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Order a little smaller than what I usually order but class e-liquid by USA OG juice makers.
> 
> X11 60ml Bottles of Jimmy The Juice Man Assorted Flavors
> x4 60ml Bottles of The Limiteds by Suicide Bunny Assorted Flavors
> x7 120ml Bottles of Jimmy The Juice Man Assorted Flavors


Should get you through the weekend!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hein (28/9/19)

Timwis said:


> 9 Gorgeous stabwood hybrid drip tips turned up, trying one out now!
> 
> View attachment 178929


Hi @Timwis 
Where can I get hold of trip tips like those stabwood ones it looks insane...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (28/9/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> X11 60ml Bottles of Jimmy The Juice Man Assorted Flavors
> x4 60ml Bottles of The Limiteds by Suicide Bunny Assorted Flavors
> x7 120ml Bottles of Jimmy The Juice Man Assorted Flavors


Glad to see it showed up this quick. What was the end result at customs?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/9/19)

Raindance said:


> Glad to see it showed up this quick. What was the end result at customs?
> 
> Regards



FedEx is without a doubt the most efficient and effective courier I have ever experienced. I believe that they are the only courier to have their own desk/office at SA customs, thus the reason they as so quick.

Duties initially came to R1200.00 they brought it in as "fruit juice", I spoke to a mate who is a retailer and he gave me the correct code so it worked out to R580( Just the 15% VAT). The first time that I have ever had to pay duties or vat on e-liquid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/9/19)

Hein said:


> Hi @Timwis
> Where can I get hold of trip tips like those stabwood ones it looks insane...


Nixtips, he has a website and videos up on Youtube showing how much work goes into them and the craftsmanship involved.

Below are the pictures of 8 of the 9 drip tips he sent me (which includes the tip already pictured) which he took so i could see what was being sent!











Some have a glow colour included that light up in the dark while some others have properties which give them a different appearance when either outdoors or indoors!

They are all crafted to order individually!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (28/9/19)

Timwis said:


> Nixtips, he has a website and videos up on Youtube showing how much work goes into them and the craftsmanship involved.
> 
> Below are the pictures of 8 of the 9 drip tips he sent me (which includes the tip already pictured) which he took so i could see what was being sent!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

Timwis said:


> Nixtips, he has a website and videos up on Youtube showing how much work goes into them and the craftsmanship involved.
> 
> Below are the pictures of 8 of the 9 drip tips he sent me (which includes the tip already pictured) which he took so i could see what was being sent!
> 
> ...



Wow, those look amazing @Timwis !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/19)

Silver said:


> Wow, those look amazing @Timwis !!!


When you watch one of these being made it makes you realise why quality stabwood mods are so expensive, the cost is the time, craftsmanship and love that is put into them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

Timwis said:


> When you watch one of these being made it makes you realise why quality stabwood mods are so expensive, the cost is the time, craftsmanship and love that is put into them!



I can just imagine
Hows the comfort using them @Timwis ?
Say compared to a conventional cheaper plastic type tip?

I have not had much experience with wooden tips - I think I used one once - and what I liked is it didnt get hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/19)

Silver said:


> I can just imagine
> Hows the comfort using them @Timwis ?
> Say compared to a conventional cheaper plastic type tip?
> 
> I have not had much experience with wooden tips - I think I used one once - and what I liked is it didnt get hot.


Very comfortable they don't just look quality but also feel quality between the lips, yep stay nice and cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein (28/9/19)

Timwis said:


> Nixtips, he has a website and videos up on Youtube showing how much work goes into them and the craftsmanship involved.
> 
> Below are the pictures of 8 of the 9 drip tips he sent me (which includes the tip already pictured) which he took so i could see what was being sent!
> 
> ...


Wow those are insane, I'll have look at them. That's the issue people don't know the effort in handmade stuff and that's why it's more expensive than your normal production stuff. I would really like to get my hands on 1 or 2 of them....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/19)

Hein said:


> Wow those are insane, I'll have look at them. That's the issue people don't know the effort in handmade stuff and that's why it's more expensive than your normal production stuff. I would really like to get my hands on 1 or 2 of them....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (28/9/19)

Timwis said:


>


Amazing 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/19)

Couple of coils to keep the Nord and Trinity Alpha running.

Once again great service for the people of Vape Den





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (1/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Couple of coils to keep the Nord and Trinity Alpha running.
> 
> Once again great service for the people of Vape Den
> 
> ...


Nice i see your a smok nord person are they any good devices?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Nice i see your a smok nord person are they any good devices?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


After trying a couple other pod systems, the Nord preforms really well with the 0.8 ohm mesh mtl coils and a 12mg juice.

Picked up the ceramic coils to test. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/19)

At last a Vapefly Jester rebuildable rdta pod system. Courtesy of ever great service by Blck Flavour (@Richio). Easiest coiling and wicking, great flavour.






For size

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (2/10/19)

Andre said:


> At last a Vapefly Jester rebuildable rdta pod system. Courtesy of ever great service by Blck Flavour (@Richio). Easiest coiling and wicking, great flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The deck on the RBA pod i found surprisingly spacious and it gives RDA flavour, really is very good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## oSuSkIo (2/10/19)

Vape Mail!
Some expertly crafted coils by the master himself @Crafted Coils

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (2/10/19)

Vape mail from @Juan_G

Thank Mnr







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88 (2/10/19)

Just received my Squid Industries Double Barrel V3(after impatiently waiting) and the super cute tiny Gear RTA from @MelVape. Thank you, great condition and everything is super clean, I love how small the DB is just look at it next to my armour pro which I though was nice and small to begin with, my new dual batt daily driver. 














Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)

Yummy, yummy vape mail!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Yummy, yummy vape mail!!
> 
> View attachment 179327
> View attachment 179329
> ...


Kit Kat juice???? 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Kit Kat juice????
> 
> Sent from small screen



Yep!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (2/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Yep!


Okay..... Spill the beans

I want some 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Yummy, yummy vape mail!!
> 
> View attachment 179327
> View attachment 179329
> ...


Oh my word

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/10/19)

Juice mail






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mollie (3/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Juice mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nutty Crunchy Cookie is SO good

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (3/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Nutty Crunchy Cookie is SO good
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


2 bottles on the left will be tried/tested for the first time


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Nutty Crunchy Cookie is SO good
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


2 bottles on the left will be tried/tested for the first time


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (3/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> 2 bottles on the left will be tried/tested for the first time
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Dont know the other one but you wont regret the nutty crunch cookie was looking for it on tuesday but could only find 100 ml and i dont buy 100 mls

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Dont know the other one but you wont regret the nutty crunch cookie was looking for it on tuesday but could only find 100 ml and i dont buy 100 mls
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Vape Cartel has stock of 60ml

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/10/19)

Just received and moved to the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/19)

So i had a planned day off work yesterday and visited a couple of friends. This is what happens on a day off.




Vapemail

1. Flave22 number 4 in my collection from @OnePowerfulCorsa

2. Some epic coils from @Moey_Ismail for my gear to be installed today

Thanks to both the forumites for making me an extra happy vaper today. Both you guys are amazing sellers of products and the gear is on my top list of amazing.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GSM500 (3/10/19)

Vape mail baby........Unfortunately I can only build it tonight. Thanks for an amazing price and super fast delivery from @Pho3niX90.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/10/19)

More juice mail from The Good Guys @RenaldoRheeder






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Fartumbo (4/10/19)

Chanelr said:


> Thanks for the links


Yes it is, sory for late reply, at moment I am on board ship, working, and our internet is like a snail in slow motion if that is possible, we just came to port for a crew change so I have good internet now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (7/10/19)

Juice mail from @Hooked

Thanks for the extras






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (7/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you guys and gals , I really wanted a decent HE mod and after failing to get the order through on my bank card ,
> I turned to the esteemed boffin,@Rob Fischer
> and he kindly assisted me to obtain this colorful addition .
> He also suggested DHL instead of Royal Mail to make delivery quicker. So it's all thanks to Rob , a true gentleman and very passionate vaper .
> ...


Anytime boss. here to help

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/19)

A few one shots from boss vape. Very good service.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## camie (7/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Yummy, yummy vape mail!!
> 
> View attachment 179327
> View attachment 179329
> ...


how does this taste and where can i find it @Hooked


----------



## Hooked (7/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Juice mail from @Hooked
> 
> Thanks for the extras
> 
> ...



Enjoy @JurgensSt !


----------



## Christos (8/10/19)

Epicness in one pic!


I'm really excited for these MTL aliens. 3x28 aliened with 34 for scale.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (8/10/19)

Package 2 of 3 for the day.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (8/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> More juice mail from The Good Guys @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How on earth did I miss connoisseur in 60ml...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/10/19)

GSM500 said:


> Vape mail baby........Unfortunately I can only build it tonight. Thanks for an amazing price and super fast delivery from @Pho3niX90.
> View attachment 179409


I blame you for my purchase of the gata

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (8/10/19)

Christos said:


> How on earth did I miss connoisseur in 60ml...


I have known idea... Was my special order 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (8/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I have known idea... Was my special order
> 
> Sent from small screen


Yes, I believe 60ml 12mg is by special order. 
At least we know at least one person loves you crocs and all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (8/10/19)

Christos said:


> Epicness in one pic!
> View attachment 179860
> 
> I'm really excited for these MTL aliens. 3x28 aliened with 34 for scale.
> View attachment 179861



This looks great @Christos
Those coils look special
What atty are they destined for?
Please let us know how they go - and at what power you like them
I am looking for coils for several atties and may need some coil consulting soon from the likes of Hasan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (9/10/19)

Silver said:


> This looks great @Christos
> Those coils look special
> What atty are they destined for?
> Please let us know how they go - and at what power you like them
> I am looking for coils for several atties and may need some coil consulting soon from the likes of Hasan


I am going to put one in the pasito RBA.
The other I'm thinking about still. I am spoilt for choice as I have another coil I'm running from crafted coils in the narea which is a tiny deck that seems to perform best with a cooler coil that has instant ramp up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (9/10/19)

And the Evo's have arrived.
Not bad- left France on Monday evening and arrived here already.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Safz_b (9/10/19)

Vapemail from Winning the TKO competition at Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Jengz (9/10/19)

Safz_b said:


> Vapemail from Winning the TKO competition at Vape Cartel
> 
> 
> View attachment 179929


So happy for u! Your unicorn! Plus a plum! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)

Got this nifty little machine a while ago and only unboxed and used it today...check that motion of the stirrer bar. Thank you @*DazHa*

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

VapeAnyWear packets so you can vape and exhale into the bag and no vapour should be present.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hein (14/10/19)

Some new hardware.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (14/10/19)

Hein said:


> Some new hardware.....
> View attachment 180240


The one in the brown box looks so classy. Happy vapes @Hein !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail but it's to take pics of Vape Mail! iPhone 11 Pro Max! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)

VapeMail Baby! I needed Dvarw DL with real Boxes! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby! RusMod DNA60!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby! So many people told me to try Cloud 9 Cotton so I ordered two tins to test!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Some Siam Tips to join the collection. I think I should have a sale of the ones I don't use soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Winner Juice at VapeCon 2019 and this is bottle #0001! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hein (14/10/19)

Grand Guru said:


> The one in the brown box looks so classy. Happy vapes @Hein !


Thanks @Grand Guru it's a little beast....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/10/19)

Vapemail but not really as I collected them.

x3 sets of Sony VTC 5a

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/10/19)

Some more. x3 sets DNA Staple Staggered Fused Claptons. The best coils for flavor, at high wattage(.09) hands down and pair perfectly with the Reload RTA. 

They last for ages.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeMail Baby! I needed Dvarw DL with real Boxes! Bazinga!
> View attachment 180252



Do you have a store? What do you do with all of these mods, tanks etc?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Do you have a store? What do you do with all of these mods, tanks etc?



I'm pretty much done with buying mods now... the lastest one I just did the first bid on an auction not expecting to get it and no one else bid and BOOM!

I guess I am a high-end vape collector!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some Siam Tips to join the collection. I think I should have a sale of the ones I don't use soon!
> View attachment 180258
> View attachment 180259
> View attachment 180260


That , Sir is a very good idea , I wanted to contact you i.c.w. a purple one for the Dani/Dwarf combo ...
BTW , Welcome back , I know it was a great get-away , any beer left in the Arctic ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (15/10/19)

Thanks @RiaanRed 
The soda float smells amazing.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash26 (15/10/19)

￼ ain't nothing like some early-ish morning vape mail.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/19)

The cutest Vape Mail ever! Delivery from Russia! Stratum Zero Ornamental Mini!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir (15/10/19)

Some Apocalyptic mail

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (15/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Some Apocalyptic mail
> 
> View attachment 180348


That nuclear waste green in the front middle looks epic.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (15/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Some Apocalyptic mail
> 
> View attachment 180348


Dibs back right haha, yoh, sick


----------



## KarlDP (17/10/19)

Just a massive shout out to @RiaanRed Thank you for the personal delivery of the goodies i ordered yesterday.

That is why The Coil Company will go from strength to strength with client service like this. You sir are a gentleman. Thank you very much. 

In the picture, 4x Fisher coils, Mango milk and Soda Float

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy (17/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The cutest Vape Mail ever! Delivery from Russia! Stratum Zero Ornamental Mini!
> View attachment 180341
> View attachment 180342



OMG  L’amour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2018/11/23

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2018/12/20

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (18/10/19)

KarlDP said:


> Just a massive shout out to @RiaanRed Thank you for the personal delivery of the goodies i ordered yesterday.
> 
> That is why The Coil Company will go from strength to strength with client service like this. You sir are a gentleman. Thank you very much.
> 
> ...


I am very curious about those juices, are they any good? Their price certainly seems fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2018/12/21

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2019/02/21

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2019/04/01

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2019/05/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2019/06/18

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2019/06/29

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2019/07/27

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Vape mail backlog from 2019/09/06



Now to just post the parcels I receive later today today and not in 2020...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (18/10/19)

Awesome vape mail from @Dutchman
My first DNA mod, thanks for the quick and painless deal









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Dutchman (18/10/19)

Only a pleasure brother Thanks for the quick and smooth deal

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/10/19)

My word @takatatak , those are some epic vapemails!
Are you starting a juice factory, lol!
All so neatly arranged and great pics

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/10/19)

takatatak said:


> Vape mail backlog from 2019/09/06
> 
> Now to just post the parcels I receive later today today and not in 2020...



This takes me back to the time when I was in Nigeria. I would order and stockpile with friends and collect huge hauls when I returned every 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos (19/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail but it's to take pics of Vape Mail! iPhone 11 Pro Max! Bazinga!
> View attachment 180250


I’ve finally joined the best side

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (19/10/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This takes me back to the time when I was in Nigeria. I would order and stockpile with friends and collect huge hauls when I returned every 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not much has changed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (19/10/19)

Christos said:


> I’ve finally joined the best side
> View attachment 180683


P.s there is a little snippet of gold for @antonherbst. Can you count all 6?


----------



## Silver (19/10/19)

Christos said:


> I’ve finally joined the best side
> View attachment 180683



Congrats @Christos !
Wishing you well with it
Show us some photos!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (19/10/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Christos !
> Wishing you well with it
> Show us some photos!!


Here you go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Mollie (19/10/19)

Christos said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 180707
> View attachment 180708
> View attachment 180709


Nice coils did you build them yourself?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (19/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Nice coils did you build them yourself?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Yup, all of them except the coil in the narea which was custom built by @Crafted Coils for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/10/19)

Christos said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 180707
> View attachment 180708
> View attachment 180709



Wow, @Christos !
They all good but that first one is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/19)

Christos said:


> P.s there is a little snippet of gold for @antonherbst. Can you count all 6?



funny enough in this one i only count 4?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/10/19)

CJB85 said:


> I am very curious about those juices, are they any good? Their price certainly seems fantastic!



They are indeed very very good. I started with the Soda Float on friday. Still vaping it today. Just cannot put it down. Its probably the best most authentic Creme Soda juice i have ever had. Somehow they nailed the fizzy drink part as you get that fizz effect in you mouth with every pull.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/19)

KarlDP said:


> They are indeed very very good. I started with the Soda Float on friday. Still vaping it today. Just cannot put it down. Its probably the best most authentic Creme Soda juice i have ever had. Somehow they nailed the fizzy drink part as you get that fizz effect in you mouth with every pull.



Now I need to get a bottle... been waiting 6 years for an authentic cream soda!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/10/19)

I must have watched at least 10 reviews before I decide to get one of these. I like my single battery mods but this one is definitely a winner! Thanks to the Vapeden for yet another excellent deal and great service as always!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (21/10/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I must have watched at least 10 reviews before I decide to get one of these. I like my single battery mods but this one is definitely a winner! Thanks to the Vapeden for yet another excellent deal and great service as always!
> View attachment 180859
> View attachment 180860



Keen to hear more about this when you get a chance @Grand Guru 
Ive been intrigued by this mod for a long time - but never bought it
Now that the V3 has arrived it seems like its a sign
And it looks so mean in black

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (21/10/19)

Silver said:


> Keen to hear more about this when you get a chance @Grand Guru
> Ive been intrigued by this mod for a long time - but never bought it
> Now that the V3 has arrived it seems like its a sign
> And it looks so mean in black


It’s much smaller than what I expected (dual battery mod that accommodates up to 25mm atty). great feel in hand: very solid, feels quality. And it hits like a tank. It’s got some weight to it (not excessive) but I think that contributes to the high quality feel. My first impressions

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Ash you rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/19)

Voyeur Mail Baby! @Ash for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Never Forget T-Shirt that fits me and some spares! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (22/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Never Forget T-Shirt that fits me and some spares! Bazinga!
> View attachment 180897


I'd love to know where you guys bank cause i also want to bank there lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (22/10/19)

takatatak said:


> Vape mail backlog from 2019/09/06
> View attachment 180627
> 
> 
> Now to just post the parcels I receive later today today and not in 2020...


Dude are you preparing for the end of the world or something?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (24/10/19)

CoilMail . 
Some new new to try

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (24/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> CoilMail .
> Some new new to try
> 
> View attachment 181132


Who made those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (24/10/19)

CJB85 said:


> Who made those?


Theres a gent who bought some gear from me.
Hes not a coiler (yet at least) as such- but has been trying out the whole making process.
Sent me 10 different samples to try, based on the ID and resistance preferences i told him i like to use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DysectorZA (24/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Yummy, yummy vape mail!!
> 
> View attachment 179327
> View attachment 179329
> ...



Where are these available from? Which online store stocks them? Any store in JHB North that has them available to sample first?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/19)

The el cheapo in me still states, its still a drip tip


----------



## NicolasF (25/10/19)

Got Mail!

Man I'm like a kid with new prezzies. My parcel arrived from the friendly boys at @Sirvape. 
I'll post a couple of pics but my phone camera sucks.
This is what I used to deal with in the past.


Terrible I know but the love has gone out of that thing after it sarted to fall apart time and time again.
On to the new stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88 (25/10/19)

NicolasF said:


> Got Mail!
> 
> Man I'm like a kid with new prezzies. My parcel arrived from the friendly boys at @Sirvape.
> I'll post a couple of pics but my phone camera sucks.
> ...



Woah that Lil Baby Alien is beat up, but at least it served it purpose, that gen is really nice.....maybe you should get a cover for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NicolasF (25/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Woah that Lil Baby Alien is beat up, but at least it served it purpose, that gen is really nice.....maybe you should get a cover for it


Haha I was thinking the exact same thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/19)

DESCE baggies for the Gen and some juice Thank you Renaldo ] https://thegguys.co.za/ [ great dealing with you .
New order due soon as more bags arrive . @Rob Fisher will know what is now in the purple bag...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/19)

NicolasF said:


> Got Mail!
> 
> Man I'm like a kid with new prezzies. My parcel arrived from the friendly boys at @Sirvape.
> I'll post a couple of pics but my phone camera sucks.
> ...



Congrats @NicolasF 
Wishing you well with the new gear!
Enjoy it
Love the Gen - its a super mod for me so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NicolasF (25/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


> DESCE baggies for the Gen and some juice Thank you Renaldo ] https://thegguys.co.za/ [ great dealing with you .
> New order due soon as more bags arrive . @Rob Fisher will know what is now in the purple bag...
> View attachment 181239


Please post a pic of your Gen with the Desce pouch, does it fit OK?


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/19)

It is a bit of a tight fit the first couple of times but it gets better as the neoprene stretches a little.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NicolasF (26/10/19)

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/19)

NicolasF said:


> Thanks!



@NicolasF I may be wrong but I don’t think the Gen needs a sleeve
That feel in the hand of the material to me would be a waste to lose behind a sleeve
I also think it won’t scratch too easily
Mine has been naked for a while and no problems so far
Obviously it depends if it needs to go into a hard wearing environment, but for normal type of use I am happy without a cover.

Some of my mods benefit from a sleeve because it improves the grip in the hand
But not the Gen, it’s grippiness is perfect!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## NicolasF (26/10/19)

Silver said:


> @NicolasF I may be wrong but I don’t think the Gen needs a sleeve
> That feel in the hand of the material to me would be a waste to lose behind a sleeve
> I also think it won’t scratch too easily
> Mine has been naked for a while and no problems so far
> ...



Hey Silver. That is one of my main concerns, I REALLY love the way it feels in my hand. And the looks.. Damn it's a sin to hide this beauty. I was also looking at a couple of sleeves at AliExpress, but they are so damn fugly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (26/10/19)

Silver said:


> @NicolasF I may be wrong but I don’t think the Gen needs a sleeve
> That feel in the hand of the material to me would be a waste to lose behind a sleeve
> I also think it won’t scratch too easily
> Mine has been naked for a while and no problems so far
> ...



They have boasted that the coating is scratch resistant. I’ve got some faith in Vaporesso, also the gen feels amazing in hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Custom Dvarw Stand made by OG Leather! Chad you rock!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/19)

Vape Mail Baby!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/19)

Drip Tips from Vince's Tip in the UK!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip Tips from Vince's Tip in the UK!
> View attachment 181431
> View attachment 181432
> View attachment 181433



That white tip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/19)

Very limited edition Stratum Sub Mariner #1 of #5! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (28/10/19)

Flipper Mail 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## takatatak (28/10/19)

Some DIY vape mail from 2019/10/18 - At least it's only 10 days later and not 10 months like some of my previous vape mail...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DysectorZA (28/10/19)

VapeMail from BLCK Flavour @Richio - Can't wait to get home to try some of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/19)

Some vapedy vape review mail from FreeMax, let the clouds roll and the review and testing begin. Instead of just the one they sent me both to play with!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## DysectorZA (29/10/19)

Vape Mail from Vape Cartel @KieranD @TheVapeJuiceBar and @Sir Vape - I went a little crazy this weekend.  I am not buying another vape product until next year. My wallet can't afford it.  Just hope Black Friday deals don't tempt me. 

I tasted a little bit of each of them on my hand and the Creme de la Creme range and the White Rabbit tastes bloody phenomenal!  I have never tasted a chocolate juice like this before so hope it come through in the vape. I can't wait to get home and vape all of these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (29/10/19)

RPG hand and Robot made 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rafique (29/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip Tips from Vince's Tip in the UK!
> View attachment 181431
> View attachment 181432
> View attachment 181433



Those are some very nice tips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dutchman (29/10/19)

Got this yesterday, First CLZ to join my collection. And definitely not the last





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (30/10/19)

Some Vape Mail from @RenaldoRheeder!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/19)

Wobbelzzzz said:


> Some Vape Mail from @RenaldoRheeder!



Enjoy mate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip Tips from Vince's Tip in the UK!
> View attachment 181431
> View attachment 181432
> View attachment 181433


sulk , sulk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/19)

Thank you dearest @Hooked , this was a real surprise and I will enjoy every one but the Turkish will be finished first !
You are the best , and I will buy you a couple of coffees at VC 2020 .


so well packaged too , If I decide to move I will use your services

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (31/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you dearest @Hooked , this was a real surprise and I will enjoy every one but the Turkish will be finished first !
> You are the best , and I will buy you a couple of coffees at VC 2020 .
> View attachment 181686
> 
> so well packaged too , If I decide to move I will use your services



My pleasure @ARYANTO! Happy Vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (1/11/19)

So Officially my 2nd DNA mod, this time its the Lost Vape Paranormal DNA 250c, received in an amazing condition from @TiaanHarmse (Big vouch). All smiles here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## TiaanHarmse (1/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> So Officially my 2nd DNA mod, this time its the Lost Vape Paranormal DNA 250c, received in an amazing condition from @TiaanHarmse (Big vouch). All smiles here
> View attachment 181751
> View attachment 181752
> View attachment 181753
> ...


 excellent combo right there bud !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! The production versions of the Boxxer V2 and Flow V2 have landed in South Africa! The Vendor stock shouldn't be too far behind now so V1 customers should have theirs in the next week or so! Great job Odis... it took a while but it has been worth the wait!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (3/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The production versions of the Boxxer V2 and Flow V2 have landed in South Africa! The Vendor stock shouldn't be too far behind now so V1 customers should have theirs in the next week or so! Great job Odis... it took a while but it has been worth the wait!
> View attachment 181865
> View attachment 181866
> View attachment 181867
> View attachment 181868



I’ve been following the release on the FB group, seems like these two are definitely winners!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz (3/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The production versions of the Boxxer V2 and Flow V2 have landed in South Africa! The Vendor stock shouldn't be too far behind now so V1 customers should have theirs in the next week or so! Great job Odis... it took a while but it has been worth the wait!
> View attachment 181865
> View attachment 181866
> View attachment 181867
> View attachment 181868


Uncle Rob, did u get the rba for the dotaio?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/19)

Jengz said:


> Uncle Rob, did u get the rba for the dotaio?



Nope @Jengz! My Dotaio is with a mate.


----------



## Silver (3/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The production versions of the Boxxer V2 and Flow V2 have landed in South Africa! The Vendor stock shouldn't be too far behind now so V1 customers should have theirs in the next week or so! Great job Odis... it took a while but it has been worth the wait!
> View attachment 181865
> View attachment 181866
> View attachment 181867
> View attachment 181868



Great to see @Rob Fisher 

When you say V1 customers will have theirs next week, do you mean the Boxxer V1?
I assume its not the Flow V1 customers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/19)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Rob Fisher
> 
> When you say V1 customers will have theirs next week, do you mean the Boxxer V1?
> I assume its not the Flow V1 customers?



The Boxxer V1 was a disaster and those that bought one have the opportunity to pay a small fee and get the Boxxer V2 and get a Flow V2 thrown into the parcel to say sorry for the cock-up and delay!

So the V2's of both the Boxxer and Flow will be on their way in a week or so! But these are only for those that bought a Boxxer V1.

ONce all the V1 owners are sorted they will be available on the Odis web site for sale to everyone else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Velvet Vape in Greece sent me the new bridge for the BB that takes Vaporesso EUC Coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/19)

I just love FF Panels! Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Stealth Vaping device that looks like a Lip Ice. I have tested one and it's really doesn't work well at all... I will test another one and see how we go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! The Northern Dreampipe Mods EON DNA60! Serial #0001

The mod is made from a 100-year-old Bowling Ball and the wood is Lignum vitae.

Lignum vitae is a wood, also called guayacan or guaiacum, and in parts of Europe known as Pockholz, from trees of the genus Guaiacum. The trees are indigenous to the Caribbean and the northern coast of South America and have been an important export crop to Europe since the beginning of the 16th century

"Lignum vitae" is Latin for "wood of life", and derives its name from its medicinal uses; lignum vitae resin has been used to treat a variety of medical conditions from coughs to arthritis, and chips of the wood can also be used to brew a tea.

Top Ten Heaviest Woods

Mpingo (African Black Wood)
Snakewood.
Leadwood. Rated 5.00 out of 5.
Desert Ironwood.
Caranda (Itin)
Lignum Vitae (Guaiacum or True)
Lignum Vitae (Argentinian)
Kingwood (Violetwood)
Guaiacum officinale, commonly known as roughbark lignum-vitae, guaiacwood or gaïacwood, is a species of tree in the caltrop family, Zygophyllaceae, that is native to the Caribbean and the northern coast of South America.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Made the mistake of popping into @Sir Vape Kloof to say hello to James... I never buy anything but Red Pill (and Waves sometimes) and James forced me to try these two... tongue taste was awesome... now to try them in a Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## KZOR (4/11/19)

Mulus AIO by Aspire. 
Some features :
4.2ml, uses Tigon or Nautilus coils, 18650, type C 2A charging, adjustable from 1 to 80W, 510 driptip compatibility, adjustable airflow and aluminum and resin body. 
Can be used in wattage, voltage or bypass modes.
The "poor mans" billet box.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt (4/11/19)

Juice mail from The Vape Den







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Juice mail from The Vape Den
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF you like coffee the Java shake is going to rock your boat !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/19)

Vape delivery , got the blue GEN , Hand delivered to my work , a beaut , and perfect companion to the red one !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (4/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Vape delivery , got the blue GEN , Hand delivered to my work , a beaut , and perfect companion to the red one !
> View attachment 182033





My first Vapemail in months! Had so much fomo for these mods and my only regret is not getting all 4 colors! Absolute banger of a device!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## oSuSkIo (4/11/19)

Juice Mail!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (5/11/19)

KZOR said:


> Mulus AIO by Aspire.
> Some features :
> 4.2ml, uses Tigon or Nautilus coils, 18650, type C 2A charging, adjustable from 1 to 80W, 510 driptip compatibility, adjustable airflow and aluminum and resin body.
> Can be used in wattage, voltage or bypass modes.
> ...


I like it to much plenty. 
Looking forward to the review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Some interesting juices from @BigB! Many thanks... will test them real soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/19)

What's inside the box ?


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/19)

@RenaldoRheeder - Thank you again for the heads up , now I'm stocked up on DESCE for a while

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some interesting juices from @BigB! Many thanks... will test them real soon!
> View attachment 182144


Really intrigued about that cucumber @Rob Fisher. Please share your thoughts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Really intrigued about that cucumber @Rob Fisher. Please share your thoughts!



Roger that @Grand Guru! Will do!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby!
Mystic Tanks for Juice testing and another OG Atty Stand!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/19)

The Red Pill Truck from Cape Arrived! Fresh Red Pill Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/11/19)

Some billet box accessories and Bell Cap for the skyfall 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88 (7/11/19)

Some awesome vape mail.... Well actually an awesome meet up with @Ruwaid, always a pleasure dealing with him, Reload RTA... Already love it  











Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/19)

Early morning Vape Mail Baby One can never have too many MTL RTA's

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (8/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 182351
> View attachment 182352
> 
> Early morning Vape Mail Baby One can never have too many MTL RTA's


I really want one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> I really want one


Get one! This tank looks AWESOME NEW TOY ,NEW TOY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (8/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Get one! This tank looks AWESOME NEW TOY ,NEW TOY


There is no way I can get one this month unfortunately, I already bought a Therion, Paranormal, JKM, Reload RTA....This months, i will definitely get one next month... I need a sponsor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/19)

@Naeemhoosen is a class act of note! Thank you! 

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Delivery of my ADV Coils! Ni80 2.5mm Aliens 0.4Ω from The Coil Company in Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid (8/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Naeemhoosen is a class act of note! Thank you!
> 
> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 182355


@Rob Fisher are these new flavours in the range oom?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @Rob Fisher are these new flavours in the range oom?



@Ruwaid they are indeed! They have just been launched!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (9/11/19)

Bit late to post here, number 1 this side of the pond  and yes F clones approved by Eddy 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft (10/11/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Bit late to post here, number 1 this side of the pond  and yes F clones approved by Eddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn! I’ve been watching the guys get these on the FB group. Seems like a solid little device!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (11/11/19)

Some Vulcan island mail, could not wait till I got home. Bit of a gamble but it paid off.

These voyeurs are beautiful.

Pity I only have my old gambit to put on it but still.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## takatatak (11/11/19)

Silver said:


> My word @takatatak , those are some epic vapemails!
> Are you starting a juice factory, lol!
> All so neatly arranged and great pics


Lol... Thanks @Silver - Maybe not quite a juice factory just yet but I do indeed intend on launching an e-liquid brand in the next month... Watch this space

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (11/11/19)

Some Vapemail direct from @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/19)

Fishing Mail Baby! Whoops wrong forum! Down another rabbit hole I go again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/11/19)

Billet accessories mail 

Euc number 2 that’s heat treated and some Ti integrated tips 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal (12/11/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Billet accessories mail
> 
> Euc number 2 that’s heat treated and some Ti integrated tips
> 
> ...




Where did you order the integrated tips from?,...........and dibs if you ever want to sell!


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/11/19)

Got the tips from koncio-mod.com. Shipped via post office and it took 3 weeks to get here.

Not bad to be honest. They have a dhl option but 30 pounds is a lot for 2 tips to be shipped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/19)

Boat Mail Baby! Whoops! Wrong forum again! At least there is vape gear in the pictures! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/19)

Haven’t been here a lot, but a little something to review just came up,

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/19)

And let’s break the bank and go for another, received this afternoon and review due soon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven’t been here a lot, but a little something to review just came up,
> View attachment 182725


This is the one we tested at Vapecon

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/19)

JurgensSt said:


> This is the one we tested at Vapecon
> 
> Sent from small screen


Yep, will have a bit more time this time around, and hopefully not the same result as I’m not going to be using salts!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Yep, will have a bit more time this time around, and hopefully not the same result as I’m not going to be using salts!


Come now the head rush was fun 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Come now the head rush was fun
> 
> Sent from small screen


We all have to attempt a @Silver at least once  , unintentionally off course. Man it hit me between the eyes like a tor through an open visor. Haven’t had a cough like that in a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/19)

Some awesome juice with always a delicate touch from @RenaldoRheeder  On the service+

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! The Integra RTA from Greece!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Delro DNA75C!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (18/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Delro DNA75C!
> View attachment 183051
> View attachment 183052



I so badly want one of these... How and where did you get yours and price too please


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/19)

Amir said:


> I so badly want one of these... How and where did you get yours and price too please



@Amir it was $258.52 including DHL to MyUS and PP fees. I got it on an X1 List. 

Some shipping from the US and Vat when it arrived was extra of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/11/19)

Flipper mail and some extra’s from Enushi including OLC V2 mosfet 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (22/11/19)

Juice, cotton and the best MTL coils currently on the market from @RenaldoRheeder

https://thegguys.co.za/








Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir (22/11/19)

PrizeMail.
Got me a little delivery for guessing the new flavour right. Thanks @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/19)

I swore I would never again buy a Pod System but of all the Pods I have tested the previous Caliburn was one of the better ones so I had to test their new one! UWell Caliburn Koko.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (22/11/19)

Looks interesting @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/19)

Silver said:


> Looks interesting @Rob Fisher !



I don't know why I keep buying pod systems to try... they are just nowhere near as good as a rebuildable RTA... not even close...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't know why I keep buying pod systems to try... they are just nowhere near as good as a rebuildable RTA... not even close...



Agreed Rob!

But they are cute
And I suppose one is always chasing the elusive tiny pocket rocket

I know the Billet Box is not a pod, but I will never forget my first few puffs on it. I was totally amazed. Whaaat, from this little compact thing! No way!

I imagine one day we will get that kind of vape from something much smaller and simpler

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

M.Adhir said:


> PrizeMail.
> Got me a little delivery for guessing the new flavour right. Thanks @Paulie
> 
> View attachment 183465




@M.Adhir Well done and enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't know why I keep buying pod systems to try... they are just nowhere near as good as a rebuildable RTA... not even close...



@Rob Fisher The point of a pod system is convenience, not flavour. Of course we want the flavour to be there, but it's secondary. So actually your expectations are at fault, not the pod system .

I'm interested in knowing more about this one because it's UWell, so do let us know.

I've been using the UWell pod watch recently and I am seriously impressed.Review coming up shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher The point of a pod system is convenience, not flavour. Of course we want the flavour to be there, but it's secondary. So actually your expectations are at fault, not the pod system .
> 
> I'm interested in knowing more about this one because it's UWell, so do let us know.
> 
> I've been using the UWell pod watch recently and I am seriously impressed.Review coming up shortly.



I'm with you... but the flavour is about a million miles apart... I guess for those that want big nic hits and doesn't rebuild it probably works... but for me I just bought my last pod system.

As far as Pod Systems go this one isn't bad and better than most I have tried...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/19)

Silver said:


> Agreed Rob!
> 
> But they are cute
> And I suppose one is always chasing the elusive tiny pocket rocket
> ...



They are indeed cute but for me that's about all they have going for them... for me Flavour is number #1 and no pod system comes close to a rebuildable.

The Billet Box is a really good niche market device and I have to say I am using mine a lot more now that I have the Boxxer V2 installed! It's a game-changer for the BB!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with you... but the flavour is about a million miles apart... I guess for those that want big nic hits and doesn't rebuild it probably works... but for me I just bought my last pod system.
> 
> As far as Pod Systems go this one isn't bad and better than most I have tried...



@Rob Fisher I don't use pods only for nic salts. One of my Nords has chilled fruit juice in it and I vape it with a 0.6ohm coil. I hear what you say about flavour, but I love the convenience of just hanging the pod around my neck when I'm driving.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/19)

Across Top fill tanks for the Dvarw DL arrived today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/19)

Hee hah - VK vapemail - Dovpo MVV and some Aliens V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (25/11/19)

Haven't had time to post the latest vape mail, finally got around to taking a nice pic, thanks to @Sachin1804. Running in MTL right now and it's amazing will try out the DL mode soon. 






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/19)

Looks like I'm done with my Blk Friday shopping! Or am I?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Looks like I'm done with my Blk Friday shopping! Or am I?
> View attachment 183813


Problem with those things is one is never enough , just like Oreo's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Boxxer V2 and Flow V2! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! New juice from @Paulie! Paulie we smaak you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Haven't had time to post the latest vape mail, finally got around to taking a nice pic, thanks to @Sachin1804. Running in MTL right now and it's amazing will try out the DL mode soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compared to the 2019 KF Lite, for MTL mode?


----------



## CashKat88 (27/11/19)

CJB85 said:


> Compared to the 2019 KF Lite, for MTL mode?


Hey bro so I havent owned a KF lite 2019 but I have tried it out quite a few times my friend loves his, I must say that the flavour is more sophisticated in the Gata, the KF lite only highlights the main flavour in the juice where as the gata u can taste the lesser flavours in the juice too, and it's a tiny bit more warm than the KF lite, I do however own a KF V4 and the gata's flavour is way better, I also really need to be in the mood to rebuild or wick the KF V4 because that thing has like 41 parts or something like that, it's a true nightmare 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (28/11/19)

Vape Mail from Vape Cartel and The Good Guys






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Vape Mail from Vape Cartel and The Good Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per forum rules you must disclose the content of all those nice looking red packets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/11/19)

Courtesy of Mr @Rob Fisher ... is it appropriate to quote “Bazinga”?

As an extra surprise, he included enough juice for a small Vapecon!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## JurgensSt (28/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> As per forum rules you must disclose the content of all those nice looking red packets


Okay if I have to show


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir (28/11/19)

Something different. 
Been through about 30 bottles of this juice since May this year. And 15 or so of the green one. 

So I received a hoody this week

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/11/19)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 184011
> View attachment 184012
> Courtesy of Mr @Rob Fisher ... is it appropriate to quote “Bazinga”?
> 
> As an extra surprise, he included enough juice for a small Vapecon!!



Fantastic ... many happy vapes my friend.
Cheers...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/11/19)

Has to be better than V1 I hope

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/19)

Very special present received this afternoon from a great gentleman, @RenaldoRheeder , after seeing my post regarding wanting to get one at some stage, my first stabwood mod. Cannot thank you enough for this Sir.


And the complimentary suckers will not go to waste either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/19)

Somewhere in Johannesburg's lesser known suburbs is a guy busy working his ass of , fixing machines and
finalizing calendars for 2020 , Security busted in ''Come quick '' ,ok dropped everything and rushed to reception.
A package awaits him , although he could'nt afforded something lately , he signed and went back to his desk.
He scrutinized the heavy parcel and noticed ''ROB'' in the sender box ...


WoW , Some unknown ,but interesting e-juice and a small little black bag - what on earth? He wanted a purple drip tip to go with the Dwarf on the purple Dani , lo and behold !


and not a local one, all the way from the UK -Siam Mods to be exact .The guy stared at the contents and a very big grin covered his face .
MR. @Rob Fisher , I already owe you a beer @ vapecon 2020 , now I think it more like 12 !
I don't know how to thank you enough , but know there won't be a burglar on your property , trying to relocate your purple Siam tips. Christmas did come early this year , 
THANK YOU , To the man with a heart of GOLD.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Very special present received this afternoon from a great gentleman, @RenaldoRheeder , after seeing my post regarding wanting to get one at some stage, my first stabwood mod. Cannot thank you enough for this Sir.
> View attachment 184063
> 
> And the complimentary suckers will not go to waste either.



It is a huge pleasure mate. I am so glad to hear that it is your first stab - it was my first as well. Many happy vapes. I wish to thank @Rob Fisher for his initiative and inspiration - you sir are a legend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Steam Tuners T-Shirt and uplift for the Kronos! Now I just have to wait for my Kronos to arrive! Shipping from Greece to South Africa is fast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/19)

What an awesome surprise today! A parcel arrived from @Clouds4Days with a special drip tip with an 18-carat gold band around it! What can I say other than thank you Marcio! It really is a special gift and I appreciate it and the words! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> What an awesome surprise today! A parcel arrived from @Clouds4Days with a special drip tip with an 18-carat gold band around it! What can I say other than thank you Marcio! It really is a special gift and I appreciate it and the words! Bazinga!
> View attachment 184234
> View attachment 184235
> View attachment 184236
> ...




That tip was made for that setup and ties in beautifully for this festive season.
Merry Christmas Uncle @Rob Fisher .
Have a blessed festive season to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> What an awesome surprise today! A parcel arrived from @Clouds4Days with a special drip tip with an 18-carat gold band around it! What can I say other than thank you Marcio! It really is a special gift and I appreciate it and the words! Bazinga!
> View attachment 184234
> View attachment 184235
> View attachment 184236
> ...


Even Choo loves it !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/19)

Steam Tuners Uplift for the Tripod RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (2/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Steam Tuners Uplift for the Tripod RTA!
> View attachment 184389
> View attachment 184390



Much better, looks great and does it increase juice capacity by a lot? Uncle rob.
I heard the only real issue with this RTA is the 2ml juice capacity


----------



## GerrieP (2/12/19)

The following recipes will come from this bundle:

Red Pill
Arctic Apple(2018 DIY Winner)
Arabica Coffee
Mother's Unicorn Milk
Paul's Ray4
Strawberry Cream(don't know the real name but it is comming from the forum. only screen shot the recipe, named it Ecigssa) 
18 karat clone. (Still tweaking a base recipe, got some grape and cream to play with)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Much better, looks great and does it increase juice capacity by a lot? Uncle rob.
> I heard the only real issue with this RTA is the 2ml juice capacity



I already have the extension tank for the Tripod and the Steam Tuner tank does indeed increase the juice quantity a dash as well! Very happy with this purchase. This setup holds 4.1ml!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/12/19)

Some Black Friday spoils and Monthly top up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog (3/12/19)

Thank you so much @Rob Fisher I love it.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Bulldog (3/12/19)

I can highly recommend winning a gift from @Rob Fisher 
Arrived in record speed 13 hours from Durbs to Cape Town, perfect condition and all accessories included in box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Integra #2! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (3/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Integra #2! Bazinga!
> View attachment 184446
> View attachment 184447
> View attachment 184448
> ...



That's a sexy deck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (3/12/19)

Not as exciting as some of the BF Vape Mails ... but its all mine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/19)

Amir said:


> That's a sexy deck



It is indeed! And it performs! I still don't get how this thing doesn't leak with such a little wick! But it's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)

Gift #3

complete with battery and tank with coil installed, in pristine condition from @Rob Fisher. .
Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Red Pill stock for the holiday season!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (4/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Red Pill stock for the holiday season!
> View attachment 184512


Not enough menthol in the Red Pill?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Not enough menthol in the Red Pill?



@Grand Guru the Red Pill is perfect... the menthol arrived to try fix other juices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NicolasF (4/12/19)

A small (by most guys' standards here) but much needed and anticipated bit of VapeMail from the friendly boys at BlckFlavour. Never tried Red Pill, so that's going to be a first and then some flavours that I haven't tried before. here will be some experimenting happening..
Also never used the Superfine Fused Clapton wire before.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (4/12/19)

Some coil mail and a surprise sample! Thanks @RiaanRed you legend of a guy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby My first Noisy Cricket ever! Got it in a trade!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (5/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby My first Noisy Cricket ever! Got it in a trade!
> View attachment 184579



**Robert is now known as the Cloud King.*

ps- Everybody should own a noisy v2, its a way of life

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! High Speed from Creme de Vape in the UK as always! Taifun GTR with DL post replacement and extended tank.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Vapor Giant Kronos, Some tough battery wraps, Gold and silver bits and pieces for the BB, some new disposable tanks to test, stock of the Vape Any Wear Nija vaping goodies, and a clear FF Boro tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Bazinga! Some new Cylaid Batteries to test! 18350's, 18650's 2800 mAh and 18650's 3100 mAh to test! @Janine Rossouw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (10/12/19)

Extra mech power and MTL tank







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (10/12/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Extra mech power and MTL tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From whereeeeee?


----------



## JurgensSt (10/12/19)

Jengz said:


> From whereeeeee?


3fvape

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (10/12/19)

JurgensSt said:


> 3fvape
> 
> Sent from small screen


Did u ship DHL?


----------



## JurgensSt (10/12/19)

Jengz said:


> Did u ship DHL?


Yes

Sent from small screen


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/19)

Vape Mail baby Prize I won in a Twisp competition a BIG THANK YOU to @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari you guys are awesome Thank you for my early Christmas present I will test it out and give you feedback.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88 (10/12/19)

Vape mail from the good folks at Sir Vape, Drone DNA 250C, Gas mods GR1 Pro, pickle Rick batt wraps, Sir vape build mat and some icy juice as a surprise from Sir Vape. @BigGuy you guys rock











Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## KarlDP (11/12/19)

Excited for this one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB (11/12/19)

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 185116
> 
> 
> Excited for this one.


@KarlDP, where did you manage to find one?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/12/19)

NOOB said:


> @KarlDP, where did you manage to find one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Got it from Vape Cartel Cape Town yesterday..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (11/12/19)

Thanks @KarlDP, appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/12/19)

That time all the black dvarwy tips arrived.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Nautilink with Nautipins!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hazard (15/12/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Extra mech power and MTL tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Awesome stuff. Where did you get the Dreamer from.


----------



## JurgensSt (15/12/19)

Hazard said:


> Hi. Awesome stuff. Where did you get the Dreamer from.


From 3FVape 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/19)

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 185116
> 
> 
> Excited for this one.


Interesting .


----------



## Silver (15/12/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Extra mech power and MTL tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How you finding the expromizer @JurgensSt , if I may ask?


----------



## Silver (15/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Nautilink with Nautipins!
> View attachment 185275



@Rob Fisher , this looks interesting, what is it for?
Is it related to the famous Nautilus tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/19)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , this looks interesting, what is it for?
> Is it related to the famous Nautilus tank?



It sure is Hi Ho @Silver. They are pins to replace the pin in the coil to alter the airflow for the Nautilus Bridge for the BB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure is Hi Ho @Silver. They are pins to replace the pin in the coil to alter the airflow for the Nautilus Bridge for the BB!



Marvelous !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Visit to the Juice Makers Meet at @Sir Vape! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Visit to the Juice Makers Meet at @Sir Vape! Bazinga!
> View attachment 185317


Hi Uncle @Rob Fisher are those WB or SB drip tips?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi Uncle @Rob Fisher are those WB or SB drip tips?



@MrGSmokeFree I would say that are in between WB and SB.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

Goodies from Friendly Flipper in Canada to bling up my Delro!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

Siam Mods Drip Tips!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

And a new Nugget BB and a KRMA Bridge!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir (16/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Visit to the Juice Makers Meet at @Sir Vape! Bazinga!
> View attachment 185317



Where can one find tips like those ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Where can one find tips like those ?



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/m42-drip-tips-510

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/m42-drip-tips-510



Thanks @Rob Fisher - been looking for tips like these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Instan Grip Kit for the BB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## klipdrifter (17/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Instan Grip Kit for the BB!
> View attachment 185378
> View attachment 185379
> View attachment 185380
> View attachment 185381


@Rob Fisher that looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (17/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Instan Grip Kit for the BB!
> View attachment 185378
> View attachment 185379
> View attachment 185380
> View attachment 185381



That is absolutely stunning and looks super functional too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/19)

Vape Mail Baby! Dvarw DL DLC arrived today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (18/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Dvarw DL DLC arrived today!
> View attachment 185453
> View attachment 185454



That’s gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## klipdrifter (19/12/19)

Woop woop, thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/19)

Sir Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## shaun2707 (19/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sir Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 185540
> View attachment 185541
> View attachment 185542
> View attachment 185543



Like the look of that Swag @Rob Fisher. If the Gen mod is anything to go by, then the Swag should be good considering it uses the same chip. Looking forward to your thoughts. Wouldn’t mind a silver one like that for a nice MTL atty to sit on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (19/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sir Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 185540
> View attachment 185541
> View attachment 185542
> View attachment 185543



That build tool intrigues me @Rob Fisher 
I’d love to know how it works when you get a chance to give it a go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## klipdrifter (19/12/19)

Silver said:


> That build tool intrigues me @Rob Fisher
> I’d love to know how it works when you get a chance to give it a go


Lol I didn't want to ask, but now I am going to. What is the tool for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/12/19)

It’s an atty stand coupled with a coil trimmer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## klipdrifter (19/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s an atty stand coupled with a coil trimmer.


Thanks, after reading your post and looking at the tool it makes sense

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/19)

shaun2707 said:


> Like the look of that Swag @Rob Fisher. If the Gen mod is anything to go by, then the Swag should be good considering it uses the same chip. Looking forward to your thoughts. Wouldn’t mind a silver one like that for a nice MTL atty to sit on.



@shaun2707 it's a brilliant little mod! Looks good, feels good and it seems to be another winner from Vaporesso!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/19)

Silver said:


> That build tool intrigues me @Rob Fisher
> I’d love to know how it works when you get a chance to give it a go



Hi Ho @Silver it's very nice! Solid and heavy so a nice build deck and then the coil leg cutting is a piece of cake with it as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## shaun2707 (19/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @shaun2707 it's a brilliant little mod! Looks good, feels good and it seems to be another winner from Vaporesso!
> View attachment 185559



Awesome @Rob Fisher. Thanks a lot. Sounds like a winner!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (20/12/19)

Ooooh look what I got! 
Many, many thanks @charln for the Creme de Vape group buyand for organising everything so well - and for your trust in expecting payment only when you had received the order. Whew! Amazing!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver it's very nice! Solid and heavy so a nice build deck and then the coil leg cutting is a piece of cake with it as well!


I feel fomo setting in...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/19)

A new toy to play with before Christmas, and thank you @VOOPOO for the Christmas wishes and the card, wishes for a wonderful Festive Season to all of you as well, and may 2020 hold only good things for all of us.

Time to play now and the review for this will be out soon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)

Not vape mail per se , more of a vape pick up , @GrantSchnepel hooked me up with this to carry me over into 2020 . Think it will last into January .
He re coiled and re wicked some atties for me ,so I can chill and chat . Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/12/19)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 185748
> View attachment 185749


The bag , will actually make a beautiful t-shirt...the design , not the plastic itself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (23/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


> The bag , will actually make a beautiful t-shirt...the design , not the plastic itself.



True...I think we should start marketing that idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/19)

Merry Christmas to All.
Have a blessed day.

Christmas spoils from the wife (obviously I chose everything ) .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Merry Christmas to All.
> Have a blessed day.
> 
> Christmas spoils from the wife (obviously I chose everything ) .
> ...


The firestick 4K! Best Tech investment I made this year. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> The firestick 4K! Best Tech investment I made this year. Enjoy!



Thanks, cant wait to play around with it.
I read the initial setup is a bit of a bugger but once setup its magic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks, cant wait to play around with it.
> I read the initial setup is a bit of a bugger but once setup its magic.


Create an amazon account and then YouTube is a mine of info! It’s very straightforward.
If you struggle or need help pop me a DM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Create an amazon account and then YouTube is a mine of info! It’s very straightforward.
> If you struggle or need help pop me a DM.


ok , now I'm the dommie , what's a Firestick ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ok , now I'm the dommie , what's a Firestick ?


A streaming device. Sort of a stick shaped android box. You connect it to your tv and you're up for a lot of fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> A streaming device. Sort of a stick shaped android box. You connect it to your tv and you're up for a lot of fun!


Cool , will go check it out , tired of DSTV and their repetitive crap and crappy billing .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Cool , will go check it out , tired of DSTV and their repetitive crap and crappy billing .


If you have a good internet connection at home that will be the best decision you make. I gladly kicked Dstv out since 2014!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG (26/12/19)

When in the USA...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (26/12/19)

SinnerG said:


> When in the USA...


A mech that's nr 1 on my wishlist

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (26/12/19)

I had to do it before everyone took my bonus

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/19)

Setup the Skyfall last night and so far happy (still early days) but I think I need to remove one wrap from my coil to increase the ramp up slightly.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (27/12/19)

Last vape mail for 2019 (I think)
Ordered on the 23 Dec in the afternoon and it arrived today! Way to go moddog and DHL Italy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/12/19)

My last one for 2019 as well. The group pressure was just too much so I got this cutie in to replace my Pico 25 that was kidnapped by one of my kids 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88 (27/12/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> My last one for 2019 as well. The group pressure was just too much so I got this cutie in to replace my Pico 25 that was kidnapped by one of my kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very nice looking, can this mod fit a 25 on it? With that battery cap there 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/12/19)

CashKat88 said:


> It's very nice looking, can this mod fit a 25 on it? With that battery cap there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



According to the spec, yes - 25mm is the max size it can take 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/19)

Last Vape Mail (I guess) of 2019! The Zeta Kit from Think Vape! An AIO that takes an 18650 and has a rebuildable option!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/19)

CashKat88 said:


> It's very nice looking, can this mod fit a 25 on it? With that battery cap there



It sure can! Here it is with a 24mm Davrw on it! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Last Vape Mail (I guess) of 2019! The Zeta Kit from Think Vape! An AIO that takes an 18650 and has a rebuildable option!
> View attachment 186125
> View attachment 186126
> View attachment 186127


Should get mine this week also. Would like to hear your thoughts on it @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Should get mine this week also. Would like to hear your thoughts on it @Rob Fisher



I tested one at @Sir Vape this morning and was really impressed! Just waiting for the coil to saturate and I will give mine a go with Red Pill inside! The 0.5Ω Mesh Coils seem great and will try them first... I did buy the rebuildable as well and will test that in the next day or so!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tested one at @Sir Vape this morning and was really impressed! Just waiting for the coil to saturate and I will give mine a go with Red Pill inside! The 0.5Ω Mesh Coils seem great and will try them first... I did buy the rebuildable as well and will test that in the next day or so!


Thank you so much, I ordered mine also with the RBA and also some extra 0.2 ohm mesh coils.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/12/19)

Some really cool gift mail to try out from @RenaldoRheeder .
Thank you so much to The Good Guy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Some really cool gift mail to try out from @RenaldoRheeder .
> Thank you so much to The Good Guy
> 
> View attachment 186360



Enjoy mate. I'm heading home soon to collect my gift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/19)

DotShell from Atimizoo in Greece for the Dot AIO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (31/12/19)

Sooo i decided to jump on the hamster wheel and also get myself a Hex.
I dont see much of them here in the vape mail area so let me post one lol.





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (31/12/19)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sooo i decided to jump on the hamster wheel and also get myself a Hex.
> I dont see much of them here in the vape mail area so let me post one lol.
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Gold Fatality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (31/12/19)

CashKat88 said:


> I like that Gold Fatality


Thanks man... I had a black one. Im not a fan of gold jewelry but i have to say the gold m25 is moer mooi. Lol

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/12/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Some really cool gift mail to try out from @RenaldoRheeder .
> Thank you so much to The Good Guy



And just got my new cotton to test from @M.Adir. Thanks mate. Just waiting for TCG to deliver my GATA. Seems that TCG has a countrywide problem - parcel that I shipped OVN yesterday and a parcel send to me, have not even left the origin yet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (31/12/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And just got my new cotton to test from @M.Adir. Thanks mate. Just waiting for TCG to deliver my GATA. Seems that TCG has a countrywide problem - parcel that I shipped OVN yesterday and a parcel send to me, have not even left the origin yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you phoned them yet? I had the same problem today and went to fetch my own package coz i couldn't wait any longer 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/12/19)

I was supposed to receive my Swag 2 from the Sirs via TCG overnight service. I even drove to their warehouse this morning to be told that due to the festive season, overnight deliveries will take 2 to 3 days and that is until the 6th of January

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (31/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I was supposed to receive my Swag 2 from the Sirs via TCG overnight service. I even drove to their warehouse this morning to be told that due to the festive season, overnight deliveries will take 2 to 3 days and that is until the 6th of January


I guess i was lucky... Damn. Mine also came from tge sirs to Rustenburg 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/12/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I was supposed to receive my Swag 2 from the Sirs via TCG overnight service. I even drove to their warehouse this morning to be told that due to the festive season, overnight deliveries will take 2 to 3 days and that is until the 6th of January



Eats my brains up that corporates forget conveniently that there are consecutive business days in between the holidays.

If they can't maintain the service they should rather cancel it from 15 December until 6th January.

Fast to take the money and collect the parcel, slow to deliver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (31/12/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And just got my new cotton to test from @M.Adir. Thanks mate. Just waiting for TCG to deliver my GATA. Seems that TCG has a countrywide problem - parcel that I shipped OVN yesterday and a parcel send to me, have not even left the origin yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/19)

I have just received the new Voopoo Navi Pod Mod which I won via the forum. 

I hate to admit it but after around 100 puffs this thing is looking really good. I will do a review soon, but only after I have put it through its paces. Stolen pic below :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)

I received competition mail yesterday and completely forgot to upload it here.
Zpods (alluminium constructed) disposable pod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have just received the new Voopoo Navi Pod Mod which I won via the forum.
> 
> I hate to admit it but after around 100 puffs this thing is looking really good. I will do a review soon, but only after I have put it through its paces. Stolen pic below :


Yore not going to like it, you’re gonna love it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/1/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Yore not going to like it, you’re gonna love it!



I agree. I've had a few more hours with it and I am liking it more and more. This surprised me as it is not my usual type of device. Can't wait to get the RBA deck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## charln (2/1/20)

Hooked said:


> Ooooh look what I got!
> Many, many thanks @charln for the Creme de Vape group buyand for organising everything so well - and for your trust in expecting payment only when you had received the order. Whew! Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 185619
> View attachment 185620


You’re welcome, and thank you too for an easy group buy!
The service from Creme de Vape was also incredible, to deliver our order from the UK to SA in less than a week, and their attention to detail in the packaging was something special.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! All the O-Rings to service a Skyline and a new half tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! My first Theatro appears to be lost at MyUS so I ordered one from ESG and Bazinga it arrived safe and sound today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (2/1/20)

And it's finally here! The Swag 2, the Vinci RBA and some more vape stuff from the Sirs! Busy weekend ahead 
Edit: Thank you to the Sirs for the free bottle of Fruice juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/1/20)

And my first Vapemail from two Sirs - Hellvape MD & drip tips from Sir Vape and GATA from Sir @Christos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/1/20)

And some more vape mail to brighten the weekend from the Vape Den. Flawless communication and outstanding service ad usual

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)

Pickup mail. From @Humbolt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (6/1/20)

First Vape Mail for 2020 from TheGGuys

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan0.30 (6/1/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And my first Vapemail from two Sirs - Hellvape MD & drip tips from Sir Vape and GATA from Sir @Christos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know which one you like more in MTL... I have the gata i just wans know your thoughts on the MD

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/20)

What an amazing Monday! Not a vape mail but a Tech mail: the Nvidia shield Pro 2019 model just arrived all the way from New Jersey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/1/20)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Let me know which one you like more in MTL... I have the gata i just wans know your thoughts on the MD
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



Hi @Ruan0.30

I started the GATA in MTL mode and then DL. I liked it so much in DL mode that I kept it there. It is now my favorite of all DL RTAs. It would therefor be unfair for me to compare MTL between the GATA and the MD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/20)

And finally here! The Brunhilde MTL RTA  really looking forward to try it out tonight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (6/1/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi @Ruan0.30
> 
> I started the GATA in MTL mode and then DL. I liked it so much in DL mode that I kept it there. It is now my favorite of all DL RTAs. It would therefor be unfair for me to compare MTL between the GATA and the MD.
> 
> ...


Coil and coil height maybe some pictures?
I hate my Gata im DL its noisy and its not smooth at all with or without the ultem piece and i tried both rings.
Just hate the airflow and its always muted amd i actually tried one of Hasans quad core aliens in it.
Those coils are the boss in a M25 but they dont work in a gata.
Also tried some other smaller coils but still dont like mine in DL

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM500 (6/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> And finally here! The Brunhilde MTL RTA  really looking forward to try it out tonight!
> View attachment 186750


Friend of mine has one, it's really good and he says it does not leak in the slightest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/1/20)

Mtl Vape Mail






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (7/1/20)

Swag 2 nr2






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Ground Kloud Innovation Throne and Heir.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Strangers Mod number two in the family! This time it's a Minuta 21 with Dicodes! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Max (8/1/20)

@Rob Fisher now this looks like it is going to be an awesome RBA


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ground Kloud Innovation Throne and Heir.
> View attachment 186830
> View attachment 186831
> View attachment 186832

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/1/20)

Juice mail for https://thegguys.co.za/







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (10/1/20)

My first Vapemail for 2020








Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt (10/1/20)

Vape mail for the guys at@Sir Vape






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (13/1/20)

Couple of new toys






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Limelight Arch Tank for BB Bridges!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (14/1/20)

From @hot.chillie35 . Thanks love!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (14/1/20)

Some international vape mail and the first for me for 2020.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (15/1/20)

First Vape Mail of 2020 Courtesy of @Hakhan ... Thanks for the quick painless deal

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix (15/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> First Vape Mail of 2020 Courtesy of @Hakhan ... Thanks for the quick painless deal
> View attachment 187552
> View attachment 187553
> View attachment 187554


Yahoo! You’ve got your mirage at last!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (15/1/20)

Asterix said:


> Yahoo! You’ve got your mirage at last!


Yup, finally, needed a single cell DNA in my life 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/1/20)

No mail like SAPO mail 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (16/1/20)

Win mail! From @Heaven Gifts... Review to come soon but so far the vape off this is pretty darn good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Stock up of my Aliens!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (17/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Stock up of my Aliens!
> View attachment 187769
> View attachment 187770


Where did you purchased/received those coils

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/20)

The vaper said:


> Where did you purchased/received those coils



I buy in bulk from @RiaanRed at The Coil Company @The vaper.


----------



## Mollie (17/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I buy in bulk from @RiaanRed at The Coil Company @The vaper.


Ok thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard (17/1/20)

First Vapemail of the year. couldn’t wait to open it up.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre (17/1/20)

The vaper said:


> Where did you purchased/received those coils
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk





Rob Fisher said:


> I buy in bulk from @RiaanRed at The Coil Company @The vaper.


https://thecoilcompany.co.za/collections/coils/products/fisher-alien

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/20)

A Birthday spoil: the Hellvape MD MTL RTA and a free bottle of juice from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 187796
> A Birthday spoil: the Hellvape MD MTL RTA and a free bottle of juice from @Sir Vape



Happy birthday @Grand Guru !
Hope you had a great day so far !

Am keen to hear what you think of that MTL tank
I can’t keep up with these new devices, every week or two there is something I say I need to get and try out, then something else pops up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/20)

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @Grand Guru !
> Hope you had a great day so far !
> 
> Am keen to hear what you think of that MTL tank
> I can’t keep up with these new devices, every week or two there is something I say I need to get and try out, then something else pops up!


Thank you for the wishes @Silver. I totally agree with what you said. The last few months have seen a huge number of MTL tanks released on the market and I’m having big trouble resisting the temptation to experience them all. Always and still looking for that perfect setup!
Talking about the MD, I’m already on my third refill. It’s been awesome loose MTL filled with flavour so far! I still need to try all the possible configurations on it though...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)

Late mail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)

and the vapemail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)

What I have been waiting for.
I will use it for a while post my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (20/1/20)

Got my Ehpro from @Larry today! It just looks awesome with the GTR RTA on top

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! DPM Datu DNA60! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/20)

Siam Drip Tips! Black and White shipment and a couple of others! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/20)

Travel cases for 18650's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Theatro and extended tanks for it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/1/20)

Order from the USA just in.

18 bottles(13x 100ml) of a very popular craft eliquid brand from Texas USA. I have seen people going crazy over this juice and the flavor profiles are interesting and they do not gunk coils:

*Red Dream *- We took classic strawberry & cream and added our own twist - savory sweet kettle corn.
*Turbo* - is the best margarita flavor on the planet. Refreshing and light, it's lush strawberry and agave with a touch of cool lime zest.
*Angel’s Breath -* gives a cool, refreshing watermelon inhale with sweet berries and coconut on the exhale.
Vape an old-fashioned root beer with vanilla ice cream. *Wild Buffalo* is a rich, creamy all-day vape that's as easy on your tongue as it is on your coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (20/1/20)

First vape mail of 2020. Thanks to the Sir's for great service and the free Fruice MTL juice!! You guys rock! 






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (21/1/20)

Vape juice Mail!! I get to survive another couple of weeks!! Thanks for the awesome service Nicholas at CloudFlavour Labs/Alchemy. Ordered yesterday afternoon... delivered this morning. 
(P.s. for those that have seen previous post in competition thread, order was placed before I was told about the $383 bill on its way).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/20)

A good mate of mine bought himself a fancy lathe... I mentioned in passing I would love an Atty Build Stand! Bazinga! @Genosmate 

The Zebrano and the big red one are from the shipwreck of the Kipperousa which a mate of his had the salvage permits for! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Some coils to test from AM Kustom! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie (21/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A good mate of mine bought himself a fancy lathe... I mentioned in passing I would love an Atty Build Stand! Bazinga! @Genosmate
> 
> The Zebrano and the big red one are from the shipwreck of the Kipperousa which a mate of his had the salvage permits for! Boom!
> View attachment 188278
> ...


Im gonna make my own out of marble

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/20)

Shout out to @charln - Painless , hassle free transaction , MR Silver Blotto was so happy to eventually meet his bro, Gunmetal.
They are still busy chatting and catching up , there will be photo opportunities later .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/1/20)

V&d mail !! Thanks @Rob






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## charln (21/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Shout out to @charln - Painless , hassle free transaction , MR Silver Blotto was so happy to eventually meet his bro, Gunmetal.
> They are still busy chatting and catching up , there will be photo opportunities later .



And thank you mate, for an awesome quick and easy transaction!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (22/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! @Oupa
> View attachment 188303


That's a lot of juice there uncle @Rob Fisher, how long does it take for you to get through that amount of juice? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> That's a lot of juice there uncle @Rob Fisher, how long does it take for you to get through that amount of juice?



A couple of mates get juice from me because it's a special 50/50 mix that they also like... I do about 50mls a day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AZAM-ZN (22/1/20)

Boom !!! she’s finally here.. These pictures don’t do justice ...... little beaut

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## StompieZA (23/1/20)

Got some geekvape vape mail yesterday. 

The wife is very happy with her purble chrome boost. The Boost RBA initial review is up and the X i still need to setup and start using.






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CTRiaan (23/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/20)

1st Vape mail of 2020. Had to get some Nicotine and VG, ended up with a little more 

These guys at Blck !!! Ordered this morning at around 08h00 , delivered at 14h00. @Richio and team truly a pleasure to deal with

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/20)

My Topside Lite is here!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (24/1/20)

Vape mail






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (24/1/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Vape mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many notions! Dream mtl tube! From 3fvape again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/1/20)

Jengz said:


> So many notions! Dream mtl tube! From 3fvape again?


@JurgensSt is the Rob Fisher of the west of JHB

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (24/1/20)

Jengz said:


> So many notions! Dream mtl tube! From 3fvape again?


Yes. Picked up extra couple if someone wants 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/20)

My year is off to a great start, was one of the lucky winners in the Aspire competition and received my prize yesterday while offsite, and could only open and admire it tonight. Going to see some happy clouds on the horizon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/20)

And it didn’t stop there, received one for testing from @VOOPOO as well, review to be up soon!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (24/1/20)

Cornelius said:


> 1st Vape mail of 2020. Had to get some Nicotine and VG, ended up with a little more
> 
> These guys at Blck !!! Ordered this morning at around 08h00 , delivered at 14h00. @Richio and team truly a pleasure to deal with
> 
> View attachment 188604



I too got my Blck order today and I see you got the Deep Fried hardshots and the Rice pudding as well. Keen to see how they turn out. They smell good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (25/1/20)

Paul33 said:


> I too got my Blck order today and I see you got the Deep Fried hardshots and the Rice pudding as well. Keen to see how they turn out. They smell good



Deep Fried I vape liters of. Also very interested in the rice pudding

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (25/1/20)

Cornelius said:


> Deep Fried I vape liters of



good to hear about deep fried. It smells good so I’m hopeful. 

I’ll let you know how the rice pudding goes. Probably get to it next weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (26/1/20)

Fatality M25 and Bearded Viking Drip Tip... love this combo! Getting incredible flavour on the Fatality with some Crafted Coils Micro Tri-core Aliens.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

M25 , got mine for quite a while now [black] and love it , smaak the driptip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (27/1/20)

Comes with both parallel and serial decks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

Whoop whoop , the silver Blotto arrived couple days ago ,forgot to post. Thanks @charln will let you know about those cool fraliens !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/20)

Long-awaited Vape Mail from Russia! Stratum VM4 Ornamental LE and VM4 Crystal LE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Asterix (28/1/20)

A few of essentials to keep us going for a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (28/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Long-awaited Vape Mail from Russia! Stratum VM4 Ornamental LE and VM4 Crystal LE!
> View attachment 188939
> View attachment 188940
> View attachment 188941
> View attachment 188942


Sjoeh oom!  epic looking devices! Flippen flippen moooooooooiiiii

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (28/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Long-awaited Vape Mail from Russia! Stratum VM4 Ornamental LE and VM4 Crystal LE!
> View attachment 188939
> View attachment 188940
> View attachment 188941
> View attachment 188942


WOWOWOW that is a stunner of a mod, Beautiful @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (28/1/20)

Really love the Ornamental though, gorgeous @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/20)

AirCon Mail for the Vape Cave! Finally, I'm not going to die in Durban this summer!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/1/20)

My juice prize from All day vapes with a little bonus. Thanks for bringing some shine to my day @ADV-Des!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/20)

Vape Mail Baby! 2 x Dvarw DL's! Baby Choo not impressed... "Dad why more Dvarws"? It was a swop Choo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! 2 x Dvarw DL's! Baby Choo not impressed... "Dad why more Dvarws"? It was a swop Choo!
> View attachment 189000


You're going to like these RTAs @Rob Fisher . Thow in a Nano alien at .4 ohm and enjoy the clouds!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (29/1/20)

Axial RDA intrigued me.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Long-awaited Vape Mail from Russia! Stratum VM4 Ornamental LE and VM4 Crystal LE!
> View attachment 188939
> View attachment 188940
> View attachment 188941
> View attachment 188942



Wow, @Rob Fisher , totally stunning!
That ornamental one looks mesmerizing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/1/20)

The other side of reviewing! I seem to get as many of these invoices through the post as gear these days it's costing me a fortune. This particular one is for the Aegis boost with RBA that actually got delivered over a week ago so the duty and charges were raised after receiving it. I have had no luck with the Aegis Boost as the original sample completely died last night for no apparent reason!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/1/20)

Timwis said:


> The other side of reviewing! I seem to get as many of these invoices through the post as gear these days it's costing me a fortune. This particular one is for the Aegis boost with RBA that actually got delivered over a week ago so the duty and charges were raised after receiving it. I have had no look with the Aegis Boost as the original sample completely died last night for no apparent reason!
> 
> View attachment 189090



Had to pay around the same amount in Rands to have DHL clear my boost but then month later received another boost, with Zeus X tank and RBA pod and had no customs payment....so not sure how they determine these things lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> Had to pay around the same amount in Rands to have DHL clear my boost but then month later received another boost, with Zeus X tank and RBA pod and had no customs payment....so not sure how they determine these things lol


I get charges on 75% of items i receive (never used to it's just been that bad over the last 12 months) one week i got 2 separate pod devices delivered by UPS that cost £40 a piece in charges (the devices were only worth half that at retail and these were pre-production samples) as well as £18 charges on a DHL delivery, that was about £100 in just one week and then spent days testing them and hours doing the reviews my reward to be skint lol. The last item i posted on this thread the Axial pro again charges were raised on that, it's continuous i'm beginning to think i might be on some sought of Black list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/1/20)

Timwis said:


> I get charges on 75% of items i receive (never used to it's just been that bad over the last 12 months) one week i got 2 separate pod devices delivered by UPS that cost £40 a piece in charges (the devices were only worth half that at retail and these were pre-production samples) as well as £18 charges on a DHL delivery, that was about £100 in just one week and then spent days testing them and hours doing the reviews my reward to be skint lol. The last item i posted on this thread the Axial pro again charges were raised on that, it's continuous i'm beginning to think i might be on some sought of Black list!



Seems like we are lucky then in SA, cause out of all the devices i have reviewed and received via DHL, i have only had to pay customs on two of them...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88 (30/1/20)

Timwis said:


> The other side of reviewing! I seem to get as many of these invoices through the post as gear these days it's costing me a fortune. This particular one is for the Aegis boost with RBA that actually got delivered over a week ago so the duty and charges were raised after receiving it. I have had no look with the Aegis Boost as the original sample completely died last night for no apparent reason!
> 
> View attachment 189090


Do you not get compensation for those invoice from the company that sends the product?


----------



## Timwis (30/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Do you not get compensation for those invoice from the company that sends the product?


No, i have asked a couple of times but not only do they not they didn't take to kindly to me even asking in fact the Wismec, Joyetech, Eleaf trio who are all linked no longer send review items simply because after paying the fees for a Wismec device i asked nicely if they would reimburse me as i make no money from reviewing and surely reviewing an item shouldn't cost me! The email i got back was quite rude and said they would no longer send review items.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (30/1/20)

Timwis said:


> No, i have asked a couple of times but not only do they not they didn't take to kindly to me even asking in fact the Wismec, Joyetech, Eleaf trio who are all linked no longer send review items simply because after paying the fees for a Wismec device i asked nicely if they would reimburse me as i make no money from reviewing and surely reviewing an item shouldn't cost me! The email i got back was quite rude and said they would no longer send review items.


Wow that's ridiculous, you should write a review on their company and see what they have to say since they not sending you products anyway, you can be the jai haze of written reviews. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (30/1/20)

Oh yeaaaaah baaaaybyyyyy! Thanks to @Vape Republic! Epic liquid!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/20)

WHAP! BANG! BOOGIE! - Thank you ADV ,my prize arrived and I'm impressed ! The option to select nic % and vg/pg is brilliant - I could not resist and opened the s/berry,banana -had a couple of puffs and everyone was ''what's smelling so nice? '' That is the proof in the pudding . The 700ml is a lot of juice and I picked a variety of profiles - it will keep me quiet for a while , thank you so much @YeOldeOke and your judge- @ADV-Des  Please give her a hug from me .
att : @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## NOOB (30/1/20)

So, tragedy struck about two weeks ago when I dropped my Topside Dual on the paving. The battery door sustained damage and was well beyond repair. I emailed a few vape shops and Vaper's Corner replied saying that they are expecting a shipment. They received their stock yesterday afternoon and I placed my order shortly after 3pm. Low and behold, this afternoon, barely 24 hours later, I received the replacement to my beloved!!! Thanks to Vaper's Corner for the great service and to Dawn Wing on a speedy delivery. I am beyond thrilled to have my favorite Mod in hand again!






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (30/1/20)

Timwis said:


> The other side of reviewing! I seem to get as many of these invoices through the post as gear these days it's costing me a fortune. This particular one is for the Aegis boost with RBA that actually got delivered over a week ago so the duty and charges were raised after receiving it. I have had no look with the Aegis Boost as the original sample completely died last night for no apparent reason!
> 
> View attachment 189090



I see how that can become an issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (30/1/20)

Timwis said:


> I get charges on 75% of items i receive (never used to it's just been that bad over the last 12 months) one week i got 2 separate pod devices delivered by UPS that cost £40 a piece in charges (the devices were only worth half that at retail and these were pre-production samples) as well as £18 charges on a DHL delivery, that was about £100 in just one week and then spent days testing them and hours doing the reviews my reward to be skint lol. The last item i posted on this thread the Axial pro again charges were raised on that, it's continuous i'm beginning to think i might be on some sought of Black list!



I think they're judging you on the amount of packages you recieve. They might even think you got money to waste. You need to speak to someone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (30/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 189118
> View attachment 189119
> 
> WHAP! BANG! BOOGIE! - Thank you ADV ,my prize arrived and I'm impressed ! The option to select nic % and vg/pg is brilliant - I could not resist and opened the s/berry,banana -had a couple of puffs and everyone was ''what's smelling so nice? '' That is the proof in the pudding . The 700ml is a lot of juice and I picked a variety of profiles - it will keep me quiet for a while , thank you so much @YeOldeOke and your judge- @ADV-Des  Please give her a hug from me .
> att : @Resistance


Have a vape on me bro! That's an awesome haul you won. Enjoy !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/1/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 189120
> 
> Oh yeaaaaah baaaaybyyyyy! Thanks to @Vape Republic! Epic liquid!


It's not the colours Infront of you it's what's around you.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz (30/1/20)

Resistance said:


> It's not the colours Infront of you it's what's around you.


I was referimg to the colour of the entire label! Not the colours on the cones! 

I was only laughing at all the mango strawberry mixes that were guessed but congrats, i seen you won! This juice is phenomenal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/1/20)

Jengz said:


> I was referimg to the colour of the entire label! Not the colours on the cones!
> 
> I was only laughing at all the mango strawberry mixes that were guessed but congrats, i seen you won! This juice is phenomenal



I know now what you meant hence me quoting you.
My next post was going to be blueberry watermelon. Still not quite right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/20)

Timwis said:


> I have had no luck with the Aegis Boost as the original sample completely died last night for no apparent reason!
> 
> View attachment 189090


I have had 3 of them die on me! Vape Cartel replaced them promptly and so far no problem on the new ones. I think Geekvape had a bad batch. My replacement ones are from a different batch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (31/1/20)

Eric just got the new armor RDA​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (31/1/20)

Andre said:


> I have had 3 of them die on me! Vape Cartel replaced them promptly and so far no problem on the new ones. I think Geekvape had a bad batch. My replacement ones are from a different batch.


Did yours take ages before starting charging making you think it had died before springing into life a few times until it finally never did come back from the dead and nothing however long you leave it on charge?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (31/1/20)

Dotmod limited edition will be in my hands tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (31/1/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Eric just got the new armor RDA​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/1/20)

Timwis said:


> Did yours take ages before starting charging making you think it had died before springing into life a few times until it finally never did come back from the dead and nothing however long you leave it on charge?


Nah, just suddenly went dead.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/1/20)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!
The most epic Vape Mail ever!
One of the first (if not the first ) to have the New 120ml Taviro! Super stoked, thank you greatly for the extra gift @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (31/1/20)

Andre said:


> Nah, just suddenly went dead.


Pity there has been a QC issue for such a good device!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!
> The most epic Vape Mail ever!
> One of the first (if not the first ) to have the New 120ml Taviro! Super stoked, thank you greatly for the extra gift @Rooigevaar!
> View attachment 189167



Marvelous @Dela Rey Steyn !
Epic juice indeed
I have a half full normal bottle in the vape cupboard, your post makes me want to take it out and have some Taviro this weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (31/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!
> The most epic Vape Mail ever!
> One of the first (if not the first ) to have the New 120ml Taviro! Super stoked, thank you greatly for the extra gift @Rooigevaar!
> View attachment 189167


I hope if you vape too much you don't end up looking like the chap on the bottle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (31/1/20)

EL TORO via DHL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!
> The most epic Vape Mail ever!
> One of the first (if not the first ) to have the New 120ml Taviro! Super stoked, thank you greatly for the extra gift @Rooigevaar!
> View attachment 189167


JEALOUS!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)

@Resistance - need to talk to you - got some great juice from ADV and wld like to PIF 1 to you . PM your details and pick from my winnings , postage on me.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (1/2/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Dotmod limited edition will be in my hands tomorrow morning


Finally the Dot has landed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/20)

After a long wait and a customs issue, two of my Solar Storms have finally arrived back in the vape cave! They were sent back to Nicholas at Epsilon to have a clear coat put on them. Maintaining the wood was becoming a pain. They look fantastic! Now they can be used without hand sweat and juice damaging the wood and need maintenance often. 

Bazinga! Sparking Solar Storms!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (3/2/20)

Some Ballistic Badger!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> After a long wait and a customs issue, two of my Solar Storms have finally arrived back in the vape cave! They were sent back to Nicholas at Epsilon to have a clear coat put on them. Maintaining the wood was becoming a pain. They look fantastic! Now they can be used without hand sweat and juice damaging the wood and need maintenance often.
> 
> Bazinga! Sparking Solar Storms!
> View attachment 189327
> View attachment 189328


Epic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> After a long wait and a customs issue, two of my Solar Storms have finally arrived back in the vape cave! They were sent back to Nicholas at Epsilon to have a clear coat put on them. Maintaining the wood was becoming a pain. They look fantastic! Now they can be used without hand sweat and juice damaging the wood and need maintenance often.
> 
> Bazinga! Sparking Solar Storms!
> View attachment 189327
> View attachment 189328



That looks amazing!


----------



## MacGyver (4/2/20)

Vape mail from Vape Cartel. My first Reload RTA..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/20)

Big shout out to Simon and the @Vaporesso team for my Christmas box , it only arrived today .
What's inside the box ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/20)

Vapresso knitted cap
Podstick
Meshed pods
A lanyard
Stickers
Lot of promo material

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (4/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 189402
> 
> Vapresso knitted cap
> Podstick
> ...


Winter here and my Vaporesso hat has come in very useful, the Podstick is a nice little carry about as well. They are always generous last years box included a memory stick that looked like the Zero and a very good nut (as in eating nut) shaped Bluetooth speaker that has great sound quality!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (4/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 189402
> 
> Vapresso knitted cap
> Podstick
> ...


Damn! @ARYANTO, if we were in prison I’d know what you did to deserve such a “gift”...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (4/2/20)

Received my profile unity and profile rda today from the sirs! First time trying out mesh and I am absolutely amazed, reload will stay stained with desserts because the mesh has an amazingly cool yet flavourful vape with my fruity ice liquids! Loving it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PartyDave (4/2/20)

Yay for vape mail. 1/4 has arrived. Unfortunately they sent me the Vinci coils, but not my Vinci X.
Very much looking forward to the Double Barrel V3 with the GT4 on top

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## MacGyver (5/2/20)

MacGyver said:


> Vape mail from Vape Cartel. My first Reload RTA..
> View attachment 189383
> View attachment 189384



Thank you @KieranD.. excellent and quick service.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88 (5/2/20)

Awesome vape mail from @Vape Republic, thanks again for the comp guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (5/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome vape mail from @Vape Republic, thanks again for the comp guys
> View attachment 189436


Vaped 180mls of snowcone since friday! Its just that good!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/2/20)

Jengz said:


> Vaped 180mls of snowcone since friday! Its just that good!


Cant wait to try it out, i'm a big blue raz fan hopefully its different from the rest because i got 4 or 5 Blu raz flavours, my fav is the cotton bacon one blue slush or something like that just cant get it anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/20)

Found this ''Kardoes'' on my table this morning , @Power puffer made it for my zillion tanks as he calls it ,
Well brother , highly impressed ! Thank you so much , a true buddy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (6/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Found this ''Kardoes'' on my table this morning , @Power puffer made it for my zillion tanks as he calls it ,
> Well brother , highly impressed ! Thank you so much , a true buddy.
> View attachment 189483
> 
> View attachment 189484


It looks awesome @ARYANTO. Thank you for inspiring my next DIY project idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Found this ''Kardoes'' on my table this morning , @Power puffer made it for my zillion tanks as he calls it ,
> Well brother , highly impressed ! Thank you so much , a true buddy.
> View attachment 189483
> 
> View attachment 189484



That looks classic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

Upon leaving for work this morning I saw a bakkie and walked straight to it to get my prize mail from him.
Awesome...
With complements from @Vape Republic . My prize from the comp nobody got the answer to 
Thanks once again for the awesome comp. It was epic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

Today's vape mail included some more NET e-liquids

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/20)

This thing is so small, I can't believe it's a dual 21700! It feel great in hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (7/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> This thing is so small, I can't believe it's a dual 21700! It feel great in hand
> View attachment 189530
> View attachment 189531


Sjoeh, local?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/20)

Jengz said:


> Sjoeh, local?


Imported.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (7/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> This thing is so small, I can't believe it's a dual 21700! It feel great in hand
> View attachment 189530
> View attachment 189531


Aweh. its the EvilDildo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (7/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> This thing is so small, I can't believe it's a dual 21700! It feel great in hand
> View attachment 189530
> View attachment 189531


Post more pics wanna see more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (7/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> This thing is so small, I can't believe it's a dual 21700! It feel great in hand
> View attachment 189530
> View attachment 189531


Thats is Nice, imagine how nice it would look in Matte red... Anyway how is the chipset in it? Does it hit like a truck full of Evdilos?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (7/2/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Thats is Nice, imagine how nice it would look in Matte red... Anyway how is the chipset in it? Does it hit like a truck full of Evdilos?


Also would like to see what gets put on that mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/20)

Here it is paired with the Reload.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Here it is paired with the Reload.
> View attachment 189548
> View attachment 189549
> View attachment 189550



Smart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (8/2/20)

Saturday Vape mail:




Trip Hammer, some new flavours and old classics, mainly bakeries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Here it is paired with the Reload.
> View attachment 189548
> View attachment 189549
> View attachment 189550


The more i look at this the more i like it, nothing flash it just looks fit for purpose!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Here it is paired with the Reload.
> View attachment 189548
> View attachment 189549
> View attachment 189550


Paint job looks AMAZING !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/20)

Seduce has arrived on South African Soil! Beautiful work Victor!  Chicken Dinner is operational!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/20)

The Seduce comes with three beauty rings and two extra fire buttons!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seduce has arrived on South African Soil! Beautiful work Victor!  Chicken Dinner is operational!
> View attachment 189787
> View attachment 189788
> View attachment 189789
> View attachment 189790


A piece of artwork! Enjoy it @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (10/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seduce has arrived on South African Soil! Beautiful work Victor!  Chicken Dinner is operational!
> View attachment 189787
> View attachment 189788
> View attachment 189789
> View attachment 189790


I have seen them on Facebook, but only really see it now as your camera work far exceeds Victor's. 
Awesome looking mod.
Congrats uncle

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/2/20)

Vape mail been scarce ... one after a long time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/2/20)

Some epic vape mail from @Rob Fisher with a very comprehensive care package. 
She is just gorgeous and almost too pretty to use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## JurgensSt (11/2/20)

Juice mail from https://thegguys.co.za/

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Some epic vape mail from @Rob Fisher with a very comprehensive care package.
> She is just gorgeous and almost too pretty to use.
> 
> View attachment 189858
> View attachment 189859


Reply, what is the device mate? looks so different!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Reply, what is the device mate? looks so different!


Reo P67

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Reo P67


Thanks, a very art deco look, very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seduce has arrived on South African Soil! Beautiful work Victor!  Chicken Dinner is operational!
> View attachment 189787
> View attachment 189788
> View attachment 189789
> View attachment 189790


The attention to detail is quite stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Some epic vape mail from @Rob Fisher with a very comprehensive care package.
> She is just gorgeous and almost too pretty to use.
> 
> View attachment 189858
> View attachment 189859


Absolute beaut... word of advice ... never sell her

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/2/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Absolute beaut... word of advice ... never sell her


So far I have not sold one. Don't think I ever will. Thanks bud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (11/2/20)

Vape Mail 
Thank you so very much @Vape Republic. Appreciate you sending me the 0MG Tropical Pineapple Ice... And your new Snow Cone Blue Raspberry. Both Awesome Awesome Awesome tasting juices. I'm only a 0MG Vaper, but did try the Blue Raspberry and I absolutely love the flavour. Look forward to seeing it in 0MG

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Onegin DNA75c from Mad Beard Mods in Russia!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/2/20)

Long awaited Vape Mail





Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/20)

MRHarris1 said:


> Long awaited Vape Mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/20)

Just received my Boost. Looks gorgeous and feels as great as the Solo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/20)

Vape Mail Baby! 18650 and 18350 DNA60! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (16/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! 18650 and 18350 DNA60! Bazinga!
> View attachment 190253
> View attachment 190254
> View attachment 190255
> View attachment 190256



So cute @Rob Fisher !
Where’s the fire button?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/20)

Silver said:


> So cute @Rob Fisher !
> Where’s the fire button?



If you look at the front of the black one you will see two buttons... top one is fire button and the bottom one is the up and down button.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Awesome trade! Wapari Nano! Bazinga! Thank you @BioHAZarD!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Awesome trade! Wapari Nano! Bazinga! Thank you @BioHAZarD!
> View attachment 190271
> View attachment 190272


Only a pleasure @Rob Fisher hope you enjoy her !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (17/2/20)

@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/20)

Fresh Red Pill Stock has arrived in Durban! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (18/2/20)

Vapemail baby! RPM80 PRO, 510 adaptors and RBA section.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (19/2/20)

After a long two month tour I finally come home and these are waiting for me.

The 10th anniversary GG Mech mod ties nicely with the ESG Skyline I won in there Xmass comp.

then there is the Kama bridge that I’m also eager to get setup.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## MRHarris1 (19/2/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (20/2/20)

Vape Mail for the guys at SirVape

Thanks @Sir Vape for great service and the free juice






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Asterix (20/2/20)

Stopped procrastinating and decided to try this. Quick delivery from Foggas(Cpt) to Jhb!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (21/2/20)

SAPO mail. Now to find my boxxer






And some proper EUC coils 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (21/2/20)

My new RDA's





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/2/20)

RayDeny said:


> After a long two month tour I finally come home and these are waiting for me.
> 
> The 10th anniversary GG Mech mod ties nicely with the ESG Skyline I won in there Xmass comp.
> 
> ...



Looks super @RayDeny 
Wishing you well with it


----------



## Silver (21/2/20)

Asterix said:


> Stopped procrastinating and decided to try this. Quick delivery from Foggas(Cpt) to Jhb!
> View attachment 190489



Classic juice @Asterix !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/2/20)

JurgensSt said:


> My new RDA's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Show us the rdas @JurgensSt


----------



## Christos (21/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Awesome trade! Wapari Nano! Bazinga! Thank you @BioHAZarD!
> View attachment 190271
> View attachment 190272


As new I’m sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (21/2/20)

Silver said:


> Show us the rdas @JurgensSt


Think he is busy having a Guinness.
I’ll post on his behalf

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (21/2/20)

Christos said:


> Think he is busy having a Guinness.
> I’ll post on his behalf
> 
> View attachment 190561
> View attachment 190563



I agree with @Room Fogger one could grill a good few chickens on those coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (21/2/20)

Thanks @Christos and @vicTor for covering for me. Will post pics of the Asgard Mini tomorrow when it's wicked and ready for vaping

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (21/2/20)

Christos said:


> Think he is busy having a Guinness.
> I’ll post on his behalf
> 
> View attachment 190561
> View attachment 190563



Awesome, thanks @Christos !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (22/2/20)

Bday gift from my wife and the sleeve from Eric Changfinally

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (22/2/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Bday gift from my wife and the sleeve from Eric Changfinally



Who makes those bodies vir the armor ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (22/2/20)

Silver said:


> Show us the rdas @JurgensSt


Asgard twins







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (22/2/20)

Comrad Juju said:


> Who makes those bodies vir the armor ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A guy in Europe 
Super pricey though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (22/2/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> A guy in Europe
> Super pricey though



Its for armor. Didn’t expect less. As the approved leather sleeves goes for €200

Seen some of the bodies go up for sale on MMM in the past


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Asgard twins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super!!
Looks great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (23/2/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Asgard twins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how you finding the Asgard?


----------



## JurgensSt (23/2/20)

Faheem777 said:


> how you finding the Asgard?


Both are great. The flavour on the 30mm is better then some of my 24/25 mm atties. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/2/20)

Pick up vape mail. My first hex lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/20)

Early morning vape mail baby!


Thank you for the awesome service @Pho3niX90  If you have not ordered from The Vape Den give them a shot ! All I can say brilliant service!

Just a side note the TCG bag was cut open when I got it. But luckily everything was in the bag.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/20)

Box Kulture Mod arrives after a very long trip from the Philippines! It took three months by post! The bonus is the charge when it arrived was only $2.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (28/2/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (28/2/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 191082


That's looks interesting 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (3/3/20)

Gift mail



Courtesy of @ARYANTO. Thanks friend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (5/3/20)

Motipiin,
Moti disposable pods for review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Early morning vape mail baby!
> View attachment 191045
> 
> Thank you for the awesome service @Pho3niX90  If you have not ordered from The Vape Den give them a shot ! All I can say brilliant service!
> ...


VIK Cotton is decent on MTL Vapes, but I don't like the 3mm one on DL atties at all, yuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 191082


I see the box says 18350/18650... is there an extension piece like the Cthulhu has to make it 18650 compatible?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (5/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> I see the box says 18350/18650... is there an extension piece like the Cthulhu has to make it 18650 compatible?





CJB85 said:


> I see the box says 18350/18650... is there an extension piece like the Cthulhu has to make it 18650 compatible?


Yes an extension piece is in the box, the full kit is even more interesting!






Kizoku Kirin MTL Pod Kit

It's a mech that accommodates an 18350 battery but also comes with 18650 extension piece. The tank offers both MTL and restricted DL which i am basing on the pics, we have a series of small holes + a slot and is adjustable. What intrigues me about the tank is it's semi disposable. The base/airflow section and drip tip is reused and just the middle section that holds the coil and your e-liquid is disposable and comes in packs of 3 with either a 1.2ohm or 0.5ohm resistance! The kit comes with both resistance middle tank sections extension piece and includes an 18350 battery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes an extension piece is in the box, the full kit is even more interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell, they really are beautiful (except the gold, that's terrible, but that's just me).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Holy hell, they really are beautiful (except the gold, that's terrible, but that's just me).


@Timwis and @CJB85 stop talking about this device.
I'm getting major FOMO 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes an extension piece is in the box, the full kit is even more interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, I missed this detail... I always thought doing commercial type tanks (non-RTA) were a big no-no on mechs... what trickery is this?


----------



## Timwis (5/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Holy hell, they really are beautiful (except the gold, that's terrible, but that's just me).


yeah even for those that actually like the Gold mod with the Kit it seems the tank is Silver with all options and while it obviously suits the Silver and also looks ok on the Black it just doesn't look right on the Gold!


----------



## Timwis (5/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Wait a minute, I missed this detail... I always thought doing commercial type tanks (non-RTA) were a big no-no on mechs... what trickery is this?


Has Mosfet which also gives constant 3.5V to suit both coils so semi-mecahanical with safety features as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/20)

Soon to be Vape Mail! When you have a Tobacco itch that needs to be scratched... @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Aspire Nautilus GT Kit!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/20)

Another Vape Mail to be. You can't order Premium E-liquid without getting only THE BEST coils in SA! @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (5/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes an extension piece is in the box, the full kit is even more interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can not wait for your review @Timwis. Would love to see it in 18650 mode as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Aspire Nautilus GT Kit!
> View attachment 191604
> View attachment 191605



@Rob Fisher , this looks very nice 
Am keen to hear how the tank performs
Mod looks good too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/20)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , this looks very nice
> Am keen to hear how the tank performs
> Mod looks good too



Pretty good so far... and with the 0.7Ω mesh coil you can do a restricted DL so that's a bit of a win for me... Will see after a few days if I'm still using the tank... I see they have copied the Hellfire Titan battery cap which is really simple and easy to change batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty good so far... and with the 0.7Ω mesh coil you can do a restricted DL so that's a bit of a win for me... Will see after a few days if I'm still using the tank... I see they have copied the Hellfire Titan battery cap which is really simple and easy to change batteries.



@Rob Fisher , is it only a DL tank or can you also do MTL on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/3/20)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , is it only a DL tank or can you also do MTL on it?


I expect Nautilus is a big clue, lol! looks like a big capacity for such a tank @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I expect Nautilus is a big clue, lol! looks like a big capacity for such a tank @Rob Fisher ?



It's only a 2ml tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/20)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , is it only a DL tank or can you also do MTL on it?



Hi Ho @Silver it's actually more of an MTL tank and I didn't think I would even be able to use it... however, it will do a restricted DL on the big hole so it's useable for me. I'm running the 0.7Ω mesh coil at 19 watts and the flavour is pretty good... but I have feeling the restriction may just be a dash too restricted to me and will make me cough... but I will give it a few days. The 2ml capacity is a bit of a deal-breaker for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (5/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's only a 2ml tank.


Wow! the picture is very deceiving.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Wow! the picture is very deceiving.



It is! The chimney and coil take a lot of the space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I expect Nautilus is a big clue, lol! looks like a big capacity for such a tank @Rob Fisher ?



Agree @Timwis 
I have fond memories of the mighty Nautilus Mini. Still have mine although I haven’t used it for a while. It has great MTL flavour. Especially admirable considering how things have evolved, yet it’s still very good in comparison


----------



## Jp1905 (6/3/20)

Quick stop at Juicy Joes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Custom Made building stand from Knysna! Bazinga!  @Genosmate

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/20)

Jp1905 said:


> Quick stop at Juicy Joes
> View attachment 191670


I’m vaping that custard right now actually, it’s lekker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (6/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Custom Made building stand from Knysna! Bazinga!  @Genosmate
> View attachment 191671
> View attachment 191672


Awesome stand! Mind sharing details @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (6/3/20)

Keeping it cloudy with Rockstar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500 (6/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's only a 2ml tank.


2ml is a bit of a let down. I thought it was a 3ml tank, can't remember where I heard or read that though. 

But it won't stop me getting one anyway, was hoping local vendor's would already have it in stock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (6/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Custom Made building stand from Knysna! Bazinga!  @Genosmate
> View attachment 191671
> View attachment 191672


Do a build and then have your Cornflakes, perfect!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (6/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Custom Made building stand from Knysna! Bazinga!  @Genosmate
> View attachment 191671
> View attachment 191672


Wow that's super cool, you can build and all the waste just goes to the sides and straight to the bin, it's a small convenience but awesome 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome stand! Mind sharing details @Rob Fisher ?



They are not commercially available @Grand Guru! It's a mate of mine who bought himself a fancy lathe and has been playing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Hex Set!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/20)

Forum Vape Mail!
Bought these two beautiful Noiseys off @Geldart39, what an absolute pleasure dealing with him. Thanks Bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Geldart39 (9/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Forum Vape Mail!
> Bought these two beautiful Noiseys off @Geldart39, what an absolute pleasure dealing with him. Thanks Bud!
> View attachment 191851


You are very welcome. Enjoy them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Forum Vape Mail!
> Bought these two beautiful Noiseys off @Geldart39, what an absolute pleasure dealing with him. Thanks Bud!
> View attachment 191851



FOMO bro, FOMO

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/20)

Vape Mail is always so uplifting to the spirit! Especially when it is two absolute favorites and a juice I've been dying to try for some time. 


Thanks once again @Rooigevaar for the excellent service from your team at Wiener Vape, especially Jessica! Now to rewick the Rebirth and give this Cool a toot!.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/3/20)

@Moti , a handful of goodness, at long last they have arrived.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (10/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> @Moti , a handful of goodness, at long last they have arrived.
> View attachment 191954


Quite a selection of flavours. Awaiting your review so tag me when you upload.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (11/3/20)

Dani 20700, thanks @MelVape






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru (11/3/20)

Some Royal Vape Mail from the Vape Den

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/20)

Aren't I the lucky one! 3rd Vape Mail in a week! Some spectacular coils from The Coil Company and a bonus gift of some Leaf Tobacco! (I guess everyone knows my favorite juice profile is tobacco by now ) Thank you @RiaanRed for great service as always! Looking forward to fire these babies up

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (11/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Aren't I the lucky one! 3rd Vape Mail in a week! Some spectacular coils from The Coil Company and a bonus gift of some Leaf Tobacco! (I guess everyone knows my favorite juice profile is tobacco by now ) Thank you @RiaanRed for great service as always! Looking forward to fire these babies up



nice haul, but you haven't had tobacco till you've had Pied Piper

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/3/20)

vicTor said:


> nice haul, but you haven't had tobacco till you've had Pied Piper


Already in the 'pipe' works...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (17/3/20)

My winmail arrived today from @Moti... Thabk you so much for the gift!

Unfortunately i have to wait to try it out as i am horribly sick, last i vaped was saturday morning. No its no covid-19, just bad gastric flu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Moti! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/20)

I have been after an Armor Engine RDA since I first saw the prototype... chatted to Darren and got two brushed stainless steel RDA's... one for me and one for @BigGuy! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Hex Set!
> View attachment 191846


neat , from where ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/20)

OK, Vape cartell ,fast and friendly ,

vape mail to brighten my gloomy Thursday !
4 new 18650's 
some wraps 
2 x juice
and [ta daaa !] My first Double Barrel , impressive mod for sure .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> neat , from where ?



Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> OK, Vape cartell ,fast and friendly ,
> View attachment 192495
> vape mail to brighten my gloomy Thursday !
> 4 new 18650's
> ...


Enjoy the DB mod. Love mine


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TyTy (19/3/20)

After close to 3 months of waiting my Asgard Mini finally arrived!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (19/3/20)

TyTy said:


> After close to 3 months of waiting my Asgard Mini finally arrived!!!
> View attachment 192497


Gorgeous colour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (20/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been after an Armor Engine RDA since I first saw the prototype... chatted to Darren and got two brushed stainless steel RDA's... one for me and one for @BigGuy! Bazinga!
> View attachment 192373
> View attachment 192374
> View attachment 192375
> ...


Interesting. So how does the airflow work?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Interesting. So how does the airflow work?



@Resistance the airflow is controlled by the goodie that fits into the deck... you can buy different ones to go from MTL to DL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (20/3/20)

Asgard mini finally arrived today and I one very happy squonker, flavor, flavor, flavor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (21/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Resistance the airflow is controlled by the goodie that fits into the deck... you can buy different ones to go from MTL to DL.
> View attachment 192563



Really interesting. It looks cool and it's it's functional.
Does the vape from the RDA match the looks or is this going to be a showpiece?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Really interesting. It looks cool and it's it's functional.
> Does the vape from the RDA match the looks or is this going to be a showpiece?



All my RDA's end up as Show Pieces... I just don't like squonking anymore and dripping is certainly not for me... My favourite RDA is still the SkyFall but the Engine is a really good looking RDA and vapes as good as the best RDA's. I actually may take out the squonk pin and keep it on the desk for juice testing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (22/3/20)

Works been a bit crazy lately and even the weekend has been a bit of a roller coaster lately and I've only found the time now to say thank you @Grand Guru, the grandest of gurus for giving me a very quick painless deal on these amazing items I've been wanting to try recently and one I've just wanted for a while... A true gent. Thanks mate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/3/20)

Vape mail from Vape Cartel






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (23/3/20)

Juice mail from https://thegguys.co.za/

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (23/3/20)

Lets just leave this sneaky peak here






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/20)

StompieZA said:


> Lets just leave this sneaky peak here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s just rude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/3/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Juice mail from https://thegguys.co.za/
> 
> Thanks @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> ...


Im disappointed.
I see no crocs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (23/3/20)

StompieZA said:


> Lets just leave this sneaky peak here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dibzzzzzzz!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/20)

StompieZA said:


> Lets just leave this sneaky peak here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joking. Enjoy, I'm Lookin' forward to your review.


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/20)

A wish came true , wanted a blk Blotto , already have silver and gunmetal , recently bought a D/B Black and love the feel and power so ,added this colourful baby .Thank you VapeOWave check out the matchy matchy driptip! packet arrived just in time to avoided being locked down

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (23/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> A wish came true , wanted a blk Blotto , already have silver and gunmetal , recently bought a D/B Black and love the feel and power so ,added this colourful baby .Thank you VapeOWave check out the matchy matchy driptip! packet arrived just in time to avoided being locked down
> View attachment 192785



If I was going to get a DB that would be the colour.
Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/20)

Check this nice coils dual aliens from @charln 
this man build to your specs and is starting out small , but I forsee we will hear a lot of him in the future - good luck mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/3/20)

Last vapemail before lockdown!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (24/3/20)

My panic buying.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (24/3/20)

Asterix said:


> My panic buying.....
> 
> View attachment 192817


Haha did the same thing, my concentrates and 25R's should arrive tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ (25/3/20)

I cant wait to see the lockdown vape mails...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/3/20)

I am not sure if this counts as I recived this 1.5 weeks ago and forgot to post.

More craft ejuice(exclude the Ruthless) from the USA.

X16 100ml Home Town Hero
X1 60ml Home Town Hero
X4 Phillip Rocke LP3
X4 Phillip Rocke Creme De La Creme
X1 Cassadaga Canoli Be One
X1 Ruthless Swamp Thang(Sentimental Reasons)
Home Town Hero is by far the best ejuice line that I have ever had, super sweet, punchy flavor, unique with such attention to detail and probably the most gentle ejuice on cotton and coils.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (25/3/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> I am not sure if this counts as I recived this 1.5 weeks ago and forgot to post.
> 
> More craft ejuice(exclude the Ruthless) from the USA.
> 
> ...


My eyes are drawn to that absolutely stunning table top, jealousy is only a sad thing when it eats away because it's not just admitted, i'm as jealous as hell!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amy (25/3/20)

Thank you vapealicious for fast shipping and managing to get this out fast to Hartbeespoort before lockdown.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (25/3/20)

Anyone else buying unnecessary vaoe goete before this lockdown?

I bought a vape bag! I'm mos not going anywhere! I dont cope well under these circumstances man. My wife asked me if im mentally challenged during crisis situations.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 16 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (25/3/20)

Jengz said:


> Anyone else buying unnecessary vaoe goete before this lockdown?
> 
> I bought a vape bag! I'm mos not going anywhere! I dont cope well under these circumstances man. My wife asked me if im mentally challenged during crisis situations.


I have like 4 vape bags and I’ve never used them once

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (25/3/20)

Hex back from surgery with @SEAN P ,excellent service as always...then a new RDA for her as well!And it seems the great Kali will be taking a backseat with the Axial Pro in the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (25/3/20)

Jp1905 said:


> View attachment 192881
> 
> Hex back from surgery with @SEAN P ,excellent service as always...then a new RDA for her as well!And it seems the great Kali will be taking a backseat with the Axial Pro in the house.


That mat looks awfully familiar!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/20)

I am expecting a vape mail pic from Uncle @Rob Fisher like this very soon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 192882
> 
> I am expecting a vape mail pic from Uncle @Rob Fisher like this very soon



Should arrive this afternoon or in the AM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/3/20)

Coil Mail from @Crafted Coils






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/3/20)

Panic buying part 1 ..part 2 tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/3/20)

Another DNA device, if my current one breaks down during the lockdown.

A special thanks to Vape Den @Pho3niX90 . I believe he sold me his personal mint condition DNA Paranormal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/20)

This is my Vape Mail before shutdown... My stock of Red Pill for the shutdown was picked up by TCG on the 24th and the parcel is still in CT. I guess there were no flights available from CT to Durbs! So Red Pill rationing is in force right now... only 7 x 100ml's for the next 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/3/20)

Not mail but decided to support local, they need it more than ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is my Vape Mail before shutdown... My stock of Red Pill for the shutdown was picked up by TCG on the 24th and the parcel is still in CT. I guess there were no flights available from CT to Durbs! So Red Pill rationing is in force right now... only 7 x 100ml's for the next 3 weeks.
> View attachment 192919



Oh my word - this is really *DEFCON 5* @Rob Fisher 

You have 700ml for 21 days.
So that's about 33ml per day.
Or about 8 Dvarw tankfuls per day (4ml each I am assuming)
Will you make it? You should make it.

But I suppose it will take an extra few days afterward to get the stock to Durban if there are delays in ramping up deliveries etc... So you probably have to go to about 7 tankfuls a day to be safe. That will give you 25 days....

I guess no giving of your juice to mates during this time...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/20)

Silver said:


> Oh my word - this is really *DEFCON 5* @Rob Fisher
> 
> You have 700ml for 21 days.
> So that's about 33ml per day.
> ...



It is DefCon 5 Hi Ho @Silver! 

I do have other juices around that I can vape like Exclamation, Juniper, Toff de Lux and an emergency Zero Nic bottle of Red Pill so I should be OK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/20)

Silver said:


> Or about 8 Dvarw tankfuls per day (4ml each I am assuming)



My Dvarw DL's are all 5.5ml real glass tanks. I use around 40-50ml's a day so it's going to be cutting it fine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/20)

Sorted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/20)

Vape Mail Baby! We are back to Defcon 1! Ding Dong! The Courier Guy arrived! Their tracking system was up the pole! The parcel is not still in Cape Town. The stock is safely packed in the fridge! We are goo to go! Bring on the Lockdown!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (26/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! We are back to Defcon 1! Ding Dong! The Courier Guy arrived! Their tracking system was up the pole! The parcel is not still in Cape Town. The stock is safely packed in the fridge! We are goo to go! Bring on the Lockdown!
> View attachment 192941



Lol @Rob Fisher - am so glad for you!

But jeepers - 40-50ml per day at 28W - that is a LOT of vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/20)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher - am so glad for you!
> 
> But jeepers - 40-50ml per day at 28W - that is a LOT of vaping



I do vape rather a lot... that's why mods that are comfortable with rounded edges and no sharp points are my favourite!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (26/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! We are back to Defcon 1! Ding Dong! The Courier Guy arrived! Their tracking system was up the pole! The parcel is not still in Cape Town. The stock is safely packed in the fridge! We are goo to go! Bring on the Lockdown!
> View attachment 192941

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (26/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! We are back to Defcon 1! Ding Dong! The Courier Guy arrived! Their tracking system was up the pole! The parcel is not still in Cape Town. The stock is safely packed in the fridge! We are goo to go! Bring on the Lockdown!
> View attachment 192941


I'm still waiting on an order i olaced on Tuesday from PTA to be delivered to JHB, so much for 'overnight courier'

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/3/20)

Some belated vape mail news;

So about two weeks ago, I got a PM from Bubblebee asking for my address, "I've got something to send you" he said. When I got the package I was a bit confused because inside was a beautiful Reo Grand, "he must of made a mistake and sent off the wrong package", I thought. After work I Pm'ed Bumblebee asking about the contents, he wasnt online, so I sat there staring at the package then noticed the juice he had sent along, it was my profile and in my nicotine dosage.....then it dawned on me, I just got gifted a Reo Grand, the juice got me little emotional lol because there was thought put into it, a gift for me.

Life has been serving me lemons as of late but I'm surrounded by people with amazing hearts #blessed








@BumbleBee , That Ice Queen is really tasty, the peppermint makes the menthol a "desert" style vape for me. At first I put a coil in the cyclone which was a fail because I haven't built on a cyclone in a while, so I grabbed my "taste tester" O16 and chucked the BF pin and coil in and couldnt be happier. You rock bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Hooked (29/3/20)

DoubleD said:


> Some belated vape mail news;
> 
> So about two weeks ago, I got a PM from Bubblebee asking for my address, "I've got something to send you" he said. When I got the package I was a bit confused because inside was a beautiful Reo Grand, "he must of made a mistake and sent off the wrong package", I thought. After work I Pm'ed Bumblebee asking about the contents, he wasnt online, so I sat there staring at the package then noticed the juice he had sent along, it was my profile and in my nicotine dosage.....then it dawned on me, I just got gifted a Reo Grand, the juice got me little emotional lol because there was thought put into it, a gift for me.
> 
> ...



WOW! @DoubleD that's an amazing gift from @BumbleBee! Happy Vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Dvarw DL's are all 5.5ml real glass tanks. I use around 40-50ml's a day so it's going to be cutting it fine.


40-50ml a day vaping at 28W, just vape more efficiently. Even when i vape at 40W which is the highest wattage i would vape at i couldn't get through anything like that sought of juice consumption if i tried. Problem is as well if people are banking on three weeks going by what's happening in Italy and what's rumoured in the UK (we were told 3 weeks initially) change the weeks to months!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher - am so glad for you!
> 
> But jeepers - 40-50ml per day at 28W - that is a LOT of vaping


I know i saw in a thread answering a question about how much juice he got through in a day he said 50ml, which is why when i have also seen a couple of Dani Mini's being took apart because of sticking fire buttons i assumed Dvarw's leak, but when i suggested this it seemed to hit a raw nerve getting quite an abrupt response. I thought it was a reasonable assumption my mate gets through 60ml in 2 days which is far more than me but he chain vapes at 80W and even he only get's through 30ml max!


----------



## Timwis (2/4/20)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)

VAPEMAIL - well you can vape CBD , so yes early morning delivery from @Vaperite South Africa , thank you , this you need to ration to the max , flippen exspensive !! NO ,I am not vaping the oil , that's my sleep tonic.[hopefully]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/4/20)

We are looking at options to reduce pricing on CBD juice, even if just in the interim to assist the vape fraternity. At up to R180,000 for a kg of CBD isolate, it’s not cheap to manufacture

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Chronix (16/4/20)

@Vaperite South Africa I didnt know you guys were still shipping products?


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)

Chronix said:


> @Vaperite South Africa I didnt know you guys were still shipping products?


Only essential items [cbd related] check their website 
https://www.vaperite.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (16/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Only essential items [cbd related] check their website
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/


I wonder... how about local liquid manufacturers add 1/2 drop of CBD to their liquids and presto, allowed to ship them all over the country during lockdown!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 4


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 195333


Man oh man, now that is the stuff dreams are made of. It’s a beaut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (1/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Man oh man, now that is the stuff dreams are made of. It’s a beaut!


Yep! pictures are one thing but can never be sure until you have a device in front of you and this doesn't disappoint at all, looks and feel is spot on hopefully a new 75C will follow at around $100 that will please a lot of vapers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TyTy (1/5/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 195333


 
Bro how even? Want 1 of these soooo bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/20)

Thanks to @Timwis i bought juice from Two Pound Eliquid online. Fast on delivery too. Only purchased 2 or 3 days ago. Wanted to try something different so going to test them today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks to @Timwis i bought juice from Two Pound Eliquid online. Fast on delivery too. Only purchased 2 or 3 days ago. Wanted to try something different so going to test them today
> 
> View attachment 195356


Surprised you didn't go for the £20 worth (10 bottles) with free delivery, have you located the nozzle yet it comes fastened in the main lid and it takes a bit of help for it to drop out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (2/5/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 195365
> View attachment 195366
> View attachment 195367



Unusual to see a daylight photo from you @Timwis 
Nice

(You always taking photos at night)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)

Silver said:


> Unusual to see a daylight photo from you @Timwis
> Nice
> 
> (You always taking photos at night)


I have new dark glasses! only gives me 10 minutes though before i need to crawl back into my tomb!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)

Timwis said:


> I have new dark glasses! only gives me 10 minutes though before i need to crawl back into my tomb!


On a more serious note like most people i have plenty of other things i have to do so usually don't get the time to take photos of products or write reviews etc until night time!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Surprised you didn't go for the £20 worth (10 bottles) with free delivery, have you located the nozzle yet it comes fastened in the main lid and it takes a bit of help for it to drop out!


Yes I did, the 3 flavours aren't that great. I'll give the blue slush a while to steep the nicotine in before trying again. The menthol one is definitely alright but honestly I mix way better juices than that.

Im still trying to get that perfect sweet watermelon on ice.

It wasn't hard to get the nozzle in, I have experience with mixing and bottling with seals. I even reuse the same bottles til they break.

Edit: most of the stock was out so I had to make do with what was available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/20)

Timwis said:


> On a more serious note like most people i have plenty of other things i have to do so usually don't get the time to take photos of products or write reviews etc until night time!


10000 years old and still doesn’t want to understand that the more you try to justify, the more suspicious people become

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes I did, the 3 flavours aren't that great. I'll give the blue slush a while to steep the nicotine in before trying again. The menthol one is definitely alright but honestly I mix way better juices than that.
> 
> Im still trying to get that perfect sweet watermelon on ice.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's going to be hit and miss with their flavours but worth trying at £2 a bottle, i don't suppose they have been manufacturing since Covid-19 so will have better choice when fully stocked!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (2/5/20)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes I did, the 3 flavours aren't that great. I'll give the blue slush a while to steep the nicotine in before trying again. The menthol one is definitely alright but honestly I mix way better juices than that.
> 
> Im still trying to get that perfect sweet watermelon on ice.
> 
> ...


Yeah same here i meant when i got some of their liquids the nozzle wasn't installed but fixed inside the lid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah it's going to be hit and miss with their flavours but worth trying at £2 a bottle, i don't suppose they have been manufacturing since Covid-19 so will have better choice when fully stocked!


Yup that's my experience in the past, kind of why I was driven into diy and can't go back to shop mixed juices. On the exception of Vape Kings Prime juices, they are the best I've ever tasted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/5/20)

Vapemail from @Vaporesso, thanks !!!









Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/20)

First of three parcels from the US via DHL finally arrived today... not much vape mail... more fishing mail and shaving mail... but got a bottle of Mavaton X Cotton!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Second day in a row that DHL has delivered! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

Awesome 8 Bay Chargers for myself, @Christos and @ARYANTO! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

More Drip Tips! I need mental help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

And the item I was really excited to get my paws on... the Stratum V6M Lux Dicodes edition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome 8 Bay Chargers for myself, @Christos and @ARYANTO! Bazinga!
> View attachment 195694


YESSS ! Thank you so much Rob , we sure have waited for this one !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the item I was really excited to get my paws on... the Stratum V6M Lux Dicodes edition!
> View attachment 195697


Congrats ! serious looker you have there .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the item I was really excited to get my paws on... the Stratum V6M Lux Dicodes edition!
> View attachment 195697


We are just conducting security checks in your area, for us to carry out these checks thoroughly to keep your vaping gear (i mean property) safe we require the following information:

Full Address
When nobody will be present at the address
Security alarm passcodes
Any other information such as guard animals etc

Look forward to your reply!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Drip Tips! I need mental help!
> View attachment 195695
> View attachment 195696


Got any black or white or blue? Can help you feel better about your tips

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (8/5/20)

Just bring a third of all your vape goods to me then you dont have so much, problem solved. Then you dont look like a hoarder lol hence no mental health needed @Rob Fisher . It looks so pretty enjoy.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

Timwis said:


> We are just conducting security checks in your area, for us to carry out these checks thoroughly to keep your vaping gear (i mean property) safe we require the following information:
> 
> Full Address
> When nobody will be present at the address
> ...



Problem. This is how far you have to walk to get to @Rob Fisher 's house


4km, good luck with that!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the item I was really excited to get my paws on... the Stratum V6M Lux Dicodes edition!
> View attachment 195697


The mod says error. You need a new atomiser

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> First of three parcels from the US via DHL finally arrived today... not much vape mail... more fishing mail and shaving mail... but got a bottle of Mavaton X Cotton!
> View attachment 195625
> View attachment 195626


Barium, zinc and gallium. Nice cup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Second day in a row that DHL has delivered! Bazinga!
> View attachment 195693


And thats why everyone else issent getting their orders cause it all got delivered at mr @Rob Fisher ' s house. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

THE REAPER said:


> And thats why everyone else issent getting their orders cause it all got delivered at mr @Rob Fisher ' s house. Lol


@Rob Fisher orders ALL the time so the vape shops have an aisle just for ''ROB's'' Things...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Barium, zinc and gallium. Nice cup!


You got it 
BAZINGA !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

Resistance said:


> The mod says error. You need a new atomiser



I hadn’t set the thing yet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TGMV (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> More Drip Tips! I need mental help!
> View attachment 195695
> View attachment 195696


I am happy to help you with a black and another one

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hadn’t set the thing yet.


A mod wants what a mod wants. 
New Dvarw on its way then!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

Resistance said:


> A mod wants what a mod wants.
> New Dvarw on its way then!



Yes it is!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Hungary! 
Dvarw MTL FL and Dvarw DL FL 3.5ml and 6ml
Winner Winner Chicken Dinner and Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## SinnerG (11/5/20)

Finally some flavours.
Mixed some this evening.
I'm good for about a 500ml of juice. Sadly only have one bottle of 36mg nic lying around.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (11/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Hungary!
> Dvarw MTL FL and Dvarw DL FL 3.5ml and 6ml
> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner and Bazinga!
> View attachment 195859


Uncle Rob what's the difference between the FL and FL? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/20)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Uncle Rob what's the difference between the FL and FL?



Upgrades:
1. Hybrid safe 510 insulator
2. Shorter than V1
3. Peek chimney
4. Offset posts
5. Improved coil leg clamps. Ridge on the edge.
6. 22mm glass tank section
7. Largest airhole is now 2x2mm (=2,83mm)
8. Easier bottom fill (fewer turns of the tank section)
9. Viton o-rings
10. 22mm and 24mm MTL
11. Fixed position chimney
12. Engraved AFC inserts
13. Online authenticity check

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (12/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Upgrades:
> 1. Hybrid safe 510 insulator
> 2. Shorter than V1
> 3. Peek chimney
> ...


When u do wick again please send pics of the deck.. Thanks Uncle Rob 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/20)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> When u do wick again please send pics of the deck.. Thanks Uncle Rob



@Irfaan Ebrahim here we go. Will take more pics a bit later!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (12/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim here we go. Will take more pics a bit later!
> View attachment 195925



I very much like the twin AF holes and the off-set posts were long over-due...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Upgrades:
> 1. Hybrid safe 510 insulator
> 2. Shorter than V1
> 3. Peek chimney
> ...


# 5 + 8 are a winners for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/20)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> When u do wick again please send pics of the deck.. Thanks Uncle Rob



Full up close and personal pics at https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-rta-dl-from-khw-mods-in-hungary.t47259/page-38

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Hungary!
> Dvarw MTL FL and Dvarw DL FL 3.5ml and 6ml
> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner and Bazinga!
> View attachment 195859



That's a lucky mod. He asked for one and gets three

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (12/5/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 195958


What mod is this? 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/20)

JurgensSt said:


> What mod is this?
> 
> Sent from small screen


Osrix Creations Kite mate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (12/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Osrix Creations Kite mate.


Very nice.. Congrats 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PartyDave (12/5/20)

SinnerG said:


> Finally some flavours.
> Mixed some this evening.
> I'm good for about a 500ml of juice. Sadly only have one bottle of 36mg nic lying around.


Where did you get the pancake house from?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hazard (12/5/20)

Vape mail for the Mrs. ordered Sunday and arrived this morning. Awesome service from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard (12/5/20)

Vape mail is on point today. just got this too from 3AVape. Two weeks from China.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Fresh new Sony VT6's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (12/5/20)

Hazard said:


> Vape mail is on point today. just got this too from 3AVape. Two weeks from China.
> View attachment 195965
> 
> View attachment 195971


Lets see them out the box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (12/5/20)

Hazard said:


> Vape mail is on point today. just got this too from 3AVape. Two weeks from China.
> View attachment 195965
> 
> View attachment 195971



very nice, but the ROE must have been a killer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (12/5/20)

Hazard said:


> Vape mail is on point today. just got this too from 3AVape. Two weeks from China.
> View attachment 195965
> 
> View attachment 195971


Oh so pretty. MY PRECIOUS me likey likey. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hazard (12/5/20)

All polished up now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (12/5/20)

Hazard said:


> All polished up now
> View attachment 195973


Nice collection bud hope i get there soon. Tomorrow is too late lol into the whole mech mods reading and watching videos on hows and donts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (12/5/20)

vicTor said:


> very nice, but the ROE must have been a killer



ROE wasn’t good. But picked up the Keen for $42. So still a good deal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SinnerG (12/5/20)

PartyDave said:


> Where did you get the pancake house from?


Flavourworld.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/5/20)

Hazard said:


> Vape mail is on point today. just got this too from 3AVape. Two weeks from China.
> View attachment 195965
> 
> View attachment 195971


One day I will have one

Congrats and enjoy it

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (12/5/20)

Hazard said:


> ROE wasn’t good. But picked up the Keen for $42. So still a good deal.


Nice! What shipping method? Dhl?


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/5/20)

Jengz said:


> Nice! What shipping method? Dhl?


@Jengz unfortunately no DHL at the moment ... tried ordering off 3f yesterday and no go..only freebie shipping

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hazard (12/5/20)

Jengz said:


> Nice! What shipping method? Dhl?


Yip. I used DHL Express. But was on 3AVape

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Sorry Mr government, you can take the mail but you won't take the vape!
Dolly Parton vaprmail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (13/5/20)

Vapemail came late last night. Will have to wait a little while before I can play.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## PartyDave (13/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## adriaanh (13/5/20)

PartyDave said:


> View attachment 195999


I want this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## PartyDave (13/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> I want this!


Initial impressions aren't great unfortunately, but I'll give it a few weeks before final judgement
My concerns so far:
- The topcap is a ***** to remove, nowhere to grab
- It's not as a tight as a draw as I was expecting, about a 3 on a Kayfun
- It leaks and gurgles and I'm using more cotton than Matt shows in his video

What I like:
- It looks really really nice
- Airflow selection is clicky and feels great
- Very easy to build
- Airflow is damn smooth
- Flavour is amazing, on par, if not better than the MD, which is my highest rated "cheap" MTL RTA

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## CJB85 (13/5/20)

Hazard said:


> Vape mail is on point today. just got this too from 3AVape. Two weeks from China.
> View attachment 195965
> 
> View attachment 195971


3AVape is shipping at this point? Fasttech told me they cannot ship anything to SA at this point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

PartyDave said:


> Initial impressions aren't great unfortunately, but I'll give it a few weeks before final judgement
> My concerns so far:
> - The topcap is a ***** to remove, nowhere to grab
> - It's not as a tight as a draw as I was expecting, about a 3 on a Kayfun
> ...



You'll get the wicking right. First time wicking issues pass with time ,the more you do it.
Edit. 
I looked at the deck again. It looks like too much cotton will cause a leak. (Don't know, didn't have one, might not get one I'm just saying from my previous fails)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hazard (13/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> 3AVape is shipping at this point? Fasttech told me they cannot ship anything to SA at this point?



i ordered from 3AVape 2 weeks ago and they shipped no problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/20)

Amazon parcel arrived! Now everything in creation is going to be polished! Not just the Dvarw's! Dremel stuff to last me through lockdown and beyond!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (13/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Amazon parcel arrived! Now everything in creation is going to be polished! Not just the Dvarw's! Dremel stuff to last me through lockdown and beyond!
> View attachment 196017


The mad scientist, enjoy the new toys brother.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Amazon parcel arrived! Now everything in creation is going to be polished! Not just the Dvarw's! Dremel stuff to last me through lockdown and beyond!
> View attachment 196017



That red compound looks a bit rough for the Dvarws. Try it on a test piece first.
Good kit you got though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/20)

Resistance said:


> That red compound looks a bit rough for the Dvarws. Try it on a test piece first.
> Good kit you got though.



The red works like a dream! I did all my others with a little block of red that came with one of my Dremel Kits and it was perfect so I got a big block.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The red works like a dream! I did all my others with a little block of red that came with one of my Dremel Kits and it was perfect so I got a big block.


I use

this kit.


And this is the compounds sold without buffing wheels.
Used it to polish everything including glass and plastics.
Have a look at it if you going to do a bit more polishing in the future.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/20)

Resistance said:


> I use
> View attachment 196035
> this kit.
> View attachment 196036
> ...



Thanks! When I get out of lockdown I'm gonna get a proper buffing wheel... and will look for those kits!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! When I get out of lockdown I'm gonna get a proper buffing wheel... and will look for those kits!


https://m.takealot.com/tork-craft-p...LG-rAFR3PQTp6Cjvh7JrUrqDb4btjJARoCc1IQAvD_BwE

https://m.takealot.com/tork-craft-p...W7Wpr4lgOUhZI_9nGdZKhPN9OznUtXbBoCGD0QAvD_BwE

https://ggstore.co.za/product/clean...iRiFeTMoOFifOGtRWHudN2TmT_NWh1oBoCTYAQAvD_BwE
https://www.builders.co.za/Tools-&-...cN6iXefBC7gvZWsnzERecLKKA7G5fwARoCe9wQAvD_BwE

https://www.adendorff.co.za/product/tork-craft-polishing-and-compound-kit/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/20)

Resistance said:


> https://m.takealot.com/tork-craft-p...LG-rAFR3PQTp6Cjvh7JrUrqDb4btjJARoCc1IQAvD_BwE



Bazinga! Thanks @Resistance!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Thanks @Resistance!


Builders also have it. I am currently editing the above post. Everytime i switch pages the info disappear so just check above.
Also check the last link. Ardendorf machine mart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Builders also have it. I am currently editing the above post. Everytime i switch pages the info disappear so just check above.
> Also check the last link. Ardendorf machine mart.



Thanks found Ardendorf!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (16/5/20)

My Thor's Red brother arrived, Family reunions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/20)

Surprise Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to Chad from OG Leather for my Battery Case! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (17/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to Chad from OG Leather for my Battery Case! Bazinga!
> View attachment 196276
> View attachment 196277


@Rob Fisher even goes HE when it comes to battery cases, very nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Whoops, wrong forum! Fishing Mail! Two reels back from my service centre! The reels are like new!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/20)

Real Vape Mail Baby! VTC6's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/20)

More Vape Mail Baby! Hand Sanitiser for the vape work station and some special polish to polish attys! Thank you @Naeemhoosen! You rock as always!  Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)

Any advise on which local [SA] vape shops deliveries are up to speed , want to get new batt's and a vapresso pod, plus goodies , don't want to wait till next week for delivery .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Whoops, wrong forum! Fishing Mail! Two reels back from my service centre! The reels are like new!
> View attachment 196380
> View attachment 196381
> View attachment 196382


Beautiful reels Mr Fisher. Hope you catch loads of big bass 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tall but short (19/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Any advise on which local [SA] vape shops deliveries are up to speed , want to get new batt's and a vapresso pod, plus goodies , don't want to wait till next week for delivery .



I ordered a few things from vaperite on Friday and it was delivered on Monday morning. Maybe give them a try?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dwarfy (19/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Any advise on which local [SA] vape shops deliveries are up to speed , want to get new batt's and a vapresso pod, plus goodies , don't want to wait till next week for delivery .



Ordered some stuff from Vape Cartel on Sunday, got delivered today. Also quite responsive on mails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)

OK will go with the Cartell , tnx.
So someday soon, I will have limited vape mail too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/5/20)

Im waiting for my wifes vape male, she is a smoker but cigs prices are mad so i got her around to vape, ordered a SMOK NORD 2 with CBD from vaperite so waiting for it now im more exited than she is i just wanted to know where can i get the nord RBA coil. Now i can start ordering more one shots and flavors for myself and her. So happy she decided to start i was a man with a plan and now she will feel better in a month or 2.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/5/20)

Cant upload my ejuice score for fear of giving away the retailer name but bought a new Graphics Card to keep me entertained during lockdown.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## adriaanh (20/5/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Im waiting for my wifes vape male, she is a smoker but cigs prices are mad so i got her around to vape, ordered a SMOK NORD 2 with CBD from vaperite so waiting for it now im more exited than she is i just wanted to know where can i get the nord RBA coil. Now i can start ordering more one shots and flavors for myself and her. So happy she decided to start i was a man with a plan and now she will feel better in a month or 2.


https://www.vapeking.co.za/reewape-ruok-rba-coil.html
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vss-v2-rba-kit-smok-nord-more?_pos=4&_sid=5229e9824&_ss=r
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...y-more-by-reewape?_pos=6&_sid=5229e9824&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (20/5/20)

Now this is a 21700 charger! Thank you @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/reewape-ruok-rba-coil.html
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vss-v2-rba-kit-smok-nord-more?_pos=4&_sid=5229e9824&_ss=r
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...y-more-by-reewape?_pos=6&_sid=5229e9824&_ss=r


Thought you would be your wife's ''vape male'' [@THE REAPER ] I see problems

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)

@MelVape - the package eventually got collected , thank you , I mailed Postnet to ask if they were open and they replied , end May , drove past today and saw them open so ... ta daa - Dvarw extention.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)

Christos said:


> Now this is a 21700 charger! Thank you @Rob Fisher!
> View attachment 196430
> View attachment 196431


Which company delivered , so I can look out for them ? @Christos / @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (20/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Which company delivered , so I can look out for them ? @Christos / @Rob Fisher


The courier guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/reewape-ruok-rba-coil.html
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vss-v2-rba-kit-smok-nord-more?_pos=4&_sid=5229e9824&_ss=r
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...y-more-by-reewape?_pos=6&_sid=5229e9824&_ss=r


Thank you wanna get my wife one hope it will work well thanks. 


ARYANTO said:


> Thought you would be your wife's ''vape male'' [@THE REAPER ] I see problems


O yes i am lol especially when her gift comes too she will be verrrrrry happy lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)

New toy from Vape Cartel ,they missed my 18650's but hope it will be here soon .Love the Swag 2 , think it's going to be my new run around mod , just need to see how is the battery life on it .And another bottle of useless CBD to make it ''legal''
Update , batt's on their way .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (21/5/20)

Yay, time to get mixing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)

LeislB said:


> Yay, time to get mixing!


Good luck , I have a feeling that there is an interesting mix coming up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (21/5/20)

Some pre-loved vape mail 
Now I just have to wait for level 3 so I can get the RBA...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/5/20)

Have to give a huge shout-out to Blck Vapour for making things work during lockdown.
I ordered 4L of VG, 2L of PG and 28 concentrates yesterday morning at 09:30... Package arrived on the same day at around 16:00.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/20)

Saw a masked guy in my driveway just now, and kitted up for venturing outside real fast when I realized it was the DHL guy! 


Man oh man this looks interesting, been looking forward to this one, review to hopefully follow as soon as I can disinfect my keyboard and move the mask away long enough for me to do some VAPING!! Interesting little pod, mesh coils can handle higher ratio juices, let the fun begin. Thank you @FreeMax for sending this my way for testing, charging and can’t wait to get going.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## RuanK (21/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> New toy from Vape Cartel ,they missed my 18650's but hope it will be here soon .Love the Swag 2 , think it's going to be my new run around mod , just need to see how is the battery life on it .And another bottle of useless CBD to make it ''legal''
> Update , batt's on their way .


@ARYANTO ,did you buy the Swag from the Cartel as well? Was checking their website today to order a backup for my backup, but didn't see the swag anywhere

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (21/5/20)

RuanK said:


> @ARYANTO ,did you buy the Swag from the Cartel as well? Was checking their website today to order a backup for my backup, but didn't see the swag anywhere


They only got 5 in stock and sold them in 2 days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Which company delivered , so I can look out for them ? @Christos / @Rob Fisher


Beautiful , my security guard from work phoned and informed me TCG dropped a parcel for me , can I collect it ...
Told him to lock it up in the guard safe till we get released from this nightmare , Thanks Rob , at least I know where it is, thank you for the trouble of getting it to SA as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## KobusMTL (22/5/20)

Hi
Think this is my first vape mail post.

Got a new pod system after many ups and down with a Smok RPM40, i got this as a replacement.

Then I also want to say what amazing job BLCK Flavour did with my order, ordered 16:00 on wednesday and 14:00 thurday it was delivered.

The PM80 was ordered with CBD but I can now make nice juice from BLCK order lucky I had nic left from before lock down

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (22/5/20)

First time loading vape mail and its not even mine its my wifes. But will get myself one soon enough. Thanks @Vaperite South Africa got my package and all in good order thanks for great service.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Some gear to play with during lockdown!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (22/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some gear to play with during lockdown!
> View attachment 196569


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Destiny RTA.

Will get one after lockdown

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/5/20)

Preloved vapemail







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Destiny RTA.
> 
> Will get one after lockdown
> 
> Sent from small screen



@JurgensSt will do after using it for a while... was really tight out the box and had to use my rubber strips to open it... also it's noisy so I won't be watching TV with it otherwise my wife will stab me to death!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @JurgensSt will do after using it for a while... was really tight out the box and had to use my rubber strips to open it... also it's noisy so I won't be watching TV with it otherwise my wife will stab me to death!


Please be safe. Don't want your better half to be locked up

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/5/20)

Aegis Boost Plus

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (26/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @JurgensSt will do after using it for a while... was really tight out the box and had to use my rubber strips to open it... also it's noisy so I won't be watching TV with it otherwise my wife will stab me to death!


Tv in boat house and problems solved

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/20)

Christos said:


> Tv in boat house and problems solved



Gave it away before my wife heard it and hurt me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir (26/5/20)

Christos said:


> Tv in boat house and problems solved



I'd leave the wife in the boat house lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (26/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I'd leave the wife in the boat house lol.


And do tell what will happen if she discovers the boat?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/20)

Christos said:


> And do tell what will happen if she discovers the boat?



She did spot the boat... we played no speaks for a week or three!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir (26/5/20)

Christos said:


> And do tell what will happen if she discovers the boat?



Eh well that's between her and the boat then lol.
It's the boats house after all.

Been caught with a superbike and a CZ before and well silent treatment is kinda how it went.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gave it away before my wife heard it and hurt me!


You need a new one for fishing videos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (27/5/20)

Technically not Vape Mail yet, but vape... mailed.
Fasttech finally has all my goodies ready and will be shipping via DHL.
4 Spools of wire
260 strips of lace cotton
9 spare bubble glasses
2 new ceramic tweezers
1 pack of pre-rolled coils
1 Expromizer V4 MTL Atomizer
1 Dovpo Topside Lite
2 Hellvape Destiny RTA
1 Tauren One RTA
1 Dovpo Blotto RTA
1 Dovpo Blotto Mini RTA
1 Ulton Citadel RDA (clone)
1 SXK Haku Venna (clone) silver
1 SXK Haku Venna (clone) matte black

I can't wait...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (27/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Technically not Vape Mail yet, but vape... mailed.
> Fasttech finally has all my goodies ready and will be shipping via DHL.
> 4 Spools of wire
> 260 strips of lace cotton
> ...



Darn if i had known earlier lol. 
That fasttech list always has something we want

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyker41771 (27/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Technically not Vape Mail yet, but vape... mailed.
> Fasttech finally has all my goodies ready and will be shipping via DHL.
> 4 Spools of wire
> 260 strips of lace cotton
> ...


How do you do it to get fasttech to ship to SA cause they dont give me any option for shipping ?


----------



## CJB85 (27/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Darn if i had known earlier lol.
> That fasttech list always has something we want


Believe it or not, I placed this order in FEBRUARY...
Some things came back as discontinued, then had to re-order and wait for fulfillment, then things got shipped JUST as the lockdown hit, so PostNL kept it for two weeks before returning it to Fasttech... and so forth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

I have an ultrasonic cleaner incoming and I guess I will have the same crap as with the magnetic stirrer -''what's that? why do you need it ? how much was it ? we could have bought XYZ with that money.'' and then the ''stil stuipe'' [blazing looks , thin lips and utter silence]. @Rob Fisher , that's why the purple Dani is hidden in it's box and seldom in public [When did you buy that , is it a new one ?]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Awesome masks from The Coil Company... well from Riaan's wife who can't work because she is in the wedding industry so they are putting food on the table by selling awesome masks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/20)

Fisher Aliens from The Coil Company that arrived just in time! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (29/5/20)

Some redpill one shots and mango concentrates, now just waiting on my second concentrate bundle to arrive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (30/5/20)

Love vape mail on a Saturday







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (30/5/20)

Christmas came early! Loving this setup!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/20)

Quick shout out to @Pho3niX90 - Shaun thank you very much for my package that arrived today , the JK Mini is in action again with a fresh glass . It was the 1st proper rta that I bought from Vape Den and Shaun delivered it straight to my house . There was a few surprises in there and I appreciate it a lot .Got 3 new 18650's and some cotton .The mask and hygiene wipes that you included is always welcome .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/20)

My Atty Stand might arrive today, after seeing the pics i am sure everyone will understand i am quite excited!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## RuanK (2/6/20)

Yeah baby. Vape Mail! 
Heard some mixed reviews on this RPM80 pro, just hoping I am one of the lucky ones who didn't get a dud...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## GerrieP (2/6/20)

Shout out to Blck Flavour. Ordered yesterday @12.
Arrived in Rustenburg @10:30.
@Richio. Awesome service as always.
Now to source some nic... @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/20)

Gentlemen and the few ladies , Behold !
I am the proud owner of a gold Reload .
Thank you @AZAM-ZN It arrived safely .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN (2/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Gentlemen and the few ladies , Behold !
> I am the proud owner of a gold Reload .
> Thank you @AZAM-ZN It arrived safely .
> View attachment 197457


That was quick... Hope U njoy it......

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/20)

AZAM-ZN said:


> That was quick... Hope U njoy it......


It looks awesome on the D/B ,[ pre ordering the 26 at Vape Den , going for gold again .] thank you , it was so clean , looks like you never used it .

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/20)

@GerrieP how close is the Red pill one shot to the real Red pill juice. Or does anyone know thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan (2/6/20)

THE REAPER said:


> @GerrieP how close is the Red pill one shot to the real Red pill juice. Or does anyone know thanks.


I can't taste the difference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP (2/6/20)

CTRiaan said:


> I can't taste the difference.


Never had the factory juice. Been vaping one shots since day 1 of diying. As per @CTRiaan there shouldn't be a big difference as it's from the same OEM(manufacturer). Only the type of nic one uses might influence ever so slight that only @Rob Fisher will taste the difference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/20)

THE REAPER said:


> @GerrieP how close is the Red pill one shot to the real Red pill juice. Or does anyone know thanks.



Never tried the Oneshot but they tell me it's the same!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (2/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never tried the Oneshot but they tell me it's the same!



In my opinion it’s the same same, I prefer the oneshot’s here in CT as I struggle to find RedPill in CT that’s 
nice and fresh. Don’t think the guys here like the menthol. 

just got 240ml’s of redpill oneshots to tie me over. Definitely the way to go for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (2/6/20)

So do the one shots come without nicotine? I'd like to try red pill too. 

Here's my vape mail for the day, diving into mixing deserts, I usually do fruit on ice.



Thanks Valley flavours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/20)

Ok there you have it, you all had me at hallo will defanetly get me some RED PILL cause everyone is into it. Thanks @Rob Fisher @RayDeny @CTRiaan and Rob think you should invest in a few one shots seing that you are drinking the Red pill and not vaping it lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Ok there you have it, you all had me at hallo will defanetly get me some RED PILL cause everyone is into it. Thanks @Rob Fisher @RayDeny @CTRiaan and Rob think you should invest in a few one shots seing that you are drinking the Red pill and not vaping it lol



I have played with mixing a few times before and all it did was cost me money. I am so tuned to Red Pill that the slightest change causes me pain and anguish! I like @Oupa to get my Red Pill 100% ready for the Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyker41771 (2/6/20)

Dont ask i cant say

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/20)

@Rob Fisher I have a problem solver for the pain and anguish. Some more Red pill lol original is always best but i will try it its a must now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Dont ask not going to say.
> 
> View attachment 197475


Awwwww thats just SHELL FISH Lol some one is having a mixing party tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/6/20)

Got some review mail today and some more thursday so its a good week!












The new Aegis Pod, Aegis MAX and Freemax pod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/20)

StompieZA said:


> Got some review mail today and some more thursday so its a good week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pics alone is a great review!! Cause me likey likey likey.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH (2/6/20)

Thanks, Vape King. 26 hours to the front door

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (2/6/20)

LeislB said:


> So do the one shots come without nicotine? I'd like to try red pill too.
> 
> Here's my vape mail for the day, diving into mixing deserts, I usually do fruit on ice.
> View attachment 197472
> ...



hi, a one shot won't have nic, reason is so that one can mix it to your preferred mg nic as well as PG/VG ratio

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, a one shot won't have nic, reason is so that one can mix it to your preferred mg nic as well as PG/VG ratio


So clever you is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (3/6/20)

StompieZA said:


> Got some review mail today and some more thursday so its a good week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youtube review?!  
That MAX is soooo beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (3/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Youtube review?!
> That MAX is soooo beautiful



If i can get a good stand for my camera i will try do a youtube review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Roulette RTA and a packet of Titanium Fiber Cotton! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Roulette RTA and a packet of Titanium Fiber Cotton! Bazinga!
> View attachment 197549


The Roulette is like the HE version of the Wotofo Cog MTL, right? Also has a spinning disk that adjusts the airflow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> The Roulette is like the HE version of the Wotofo Cog MTL, right? Also has a spinning disk that adjusts the airflow?



Yebo yes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo yes!


I am interested to know if this RTA is significantly better than the current top MTL RTA's, or if we have finally reached a point where things are as good as they can get and companies are adding novelty features to differentiate themselves.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I am interested to know if this RTA is significantly better than the current top MTL RTA's, or if we have finally reached a point where things are as good as they can get and companies are adding novelty features to differentiate themselves.



Not sure how it performs in MTL mod because the very first thing I did was get the biggest airhole operational. But my guess is it would do a pretty good job. The fact that the 510 drip tip is almost impossible to find one that fits other than the Mickey Mouse one it comes with is a massive fail for me.

But I can't argue about the flavour which is pretty great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN (3/6/20)

Vape mail baby#KromaR#Fiberfreaks#xtar#eclair

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

AZAM-ZN said:


> Vape mail baby#KromaR#Fiberfreaks#xtar#eclair
> View attachment 197571
> View attachment 197572
> View attachment 197573


Damn good looking mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt (3/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Damn good looking mod!


Looks nice. What mod is that? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Looks nice. What mod is that?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


New Innokin Kroma...

https://www.innokin.com/kroma-r-zlide-kit/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (3/6/20)

It arrived, and looks stunning!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (3/6/20)

Timwis said:


> It arrived, and looks stunning!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 197579
> View attachment 197580
> ...


Good to see you cot one with Corona  , well the cap at least. Great looking @Timwis , enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (3/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Good to see you cot one with Corona  , well the cap at least. Great looking @Timwis , enjoy


I have now ordered some Pearl Jam Guitar picks to send to Nick for my second commission!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (3/6/20)

Had a couple of awesome days vapemail wise, today's goodies also included this beauty!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

USA Vape Mail Baby! Baby Choo giving the box the hairy eyeball!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

Some Siam Drip Tips!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (3/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> USA Vape Mail Baby! Baby Choo giving the box the hairy eyeball!
> View attachment 197593


It's a box full of cat treats Baby Choo!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

Always wanted a Top Hat Mod and managed to get one of a kind called the Pin Stripe!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

Also managed to grab an original Stratum in need of some restoration! This will be a fun exercise!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

I always wanted a Stab Wood Dani Mini and the sleeve and matching drip tip arrived today! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Siam Drip Tips!
> View attachment 197594



Those are great uncle. 
First dibs on the red and white ones at the end.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Always wanted a Top Hat Mod and managed to get one of a kind called the Pin Stripe!
> View attachment 197596


If Alex from "A Clockwork Orange" vaped, this would be his mod... Man this looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/20)

My first vapemail in a while! A new screen for my beloved Lost vape Epetite that stopped working without any clear reason and some "Best Choise" cotton that allegedly cones from France s'il vous plait! At least now I'm back up to enough cotton stock for 5 years

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> My first vapemail in a while! A new screen for my beloved Lost vape Epetite that stopped working without any clear reason and some "Best Choise" cotton that allegedly cones from France s'il vous plait! At least now I'm back up to enough cotton stock for 5 years
> View attachment 197690


That cotton looks interesting! How much and how many laces in a pack?
Let me know how it vapes, please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> That cotton looks interesting! How much and how many laces in a pack?
> Let me know how it vapes, please?


I bought it from Vape Den yesterday. There's no indication on the number of laces but I assume it would be 20. I still have to test the Royal Wick cotton to test among others so by the time I get to open the packet, vaping would probably be a thing of the past! I'll try one this weekend and report back

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/6/20)

After a long wait due to this lockdown I finally received this beautiful Kennedy Trickster 24 RDA courtesy of @KZOR, Flavour on this thing is awesome because of the bottom airflow, finally a Kennedy with Airflow control.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/6/20)

Today's epic delivery 
Many thanks @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/6/20)

Quiet day on the vapemail front but this turned up!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

@CJB85 I might have missed it but has that $330 parcel from Fast Tech arrived yet?


----------



## Timwis (6/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> @CJB85 I might have missed it but has that $330 parcel from Fast Tech arrived yet?


My last Fasttech arrived this week. It didn't change on tracking for 10 weeks and i'm in the UK where delivery is usually quick. from ordering to receiving it took 14 weeks three days luckily the order was only for $8 so i could order and forget, it turns up whenever and if not, not a great loss but if it was for $330 i would be having kittens!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (6/6/20)

Timwis said:


> My last Fasttech arrived this week. It didn't change on tracking for 10 weeks and i'm in the UK where delivery is usually quick. from ordering to receiving it took 14 weeks three days luckily the order was only for $8 so i could order and forget, it turns up whenever and if not, not a great loss but if it was for $330 i would be having kittens!


What kind of kittens?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (6/6/20)

Christos said:


> What kind of kittens?


Persian Blue's!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (6/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Persian Blue's!


Dibs!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/20)

Greek Vape Mail Baby! The VWM Imperia arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85 (8/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> @CJB85 I might have missed it but has that $330 parcel from Fast Tech arrived yet?


Looking like Wednesday, it cleared customs yesterday (which nailed me with a 27% duty on a R17.98/$1 rate btw).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (8/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Any advise on which local [SA] vape shops deliveries are up to speed , want to get new batt's and a vapresso pod, plus goodies , don't want to wait till next week for delivery .


Hi @ARYANTO, i have had nothing but great experiences with VapeKing now.

After almost freaking out the first time around, mind you... But have a chat to Danie at VapeKing, an amazingly helpful, and quick bloke

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (8/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Have to give a huge shout-out to Blck Vapour for making things work during lockdown.
> I ordered 4L of VG, 2L of PG and 28 concentrates yesterday morning at 09:30... Package arrived on the same day at around 16:00.


 I will second that, notion, I am in Cape Town, and I placed my order on the Saturday night late, package arrived the Wednesday early afternoon! Great service!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/6/20)

Some vape mail... aromamizer restricted dL and odds and ends

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Amy (9/6/20)

DavyH said:


> Bought on a whim.
> 
> Liquids are no nic, the alcohol-free beer of the vaping world, but it will give me something to do with my hands at least.
> 
> ...


Do Vape Kind ship 0mg now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/6/20)

When it rains, it pours!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85 (9/6/20)

Finally...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## Room Fogger (9/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Finally...
> View attachment 198083
> View attachment 198084
> View attachment 198085
> ...


Nice haul, and exactly the 28/40 MTL Clapton that I want to try, please give feedback once you use it.  Ordered via snail just before lockdown, heaven knows where it is at this stage though. Maybe I’ll find some locally later, or once some funding comes in I can order again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (9/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Nice haul, and exactly the 28/40 MTL Clapton that I want to try, please give feedback once you use it.  Ordered via snail just before lockdown, heaven knows where it is at this stage though. Maybe I’ll find some locally later, or once some funding comes in I can order again


I will definitely let you know, I will play around with all the different MTL wire I have now and do a little comparison write up. I have had pretty good experiences with Coilology wire in general, so I expect they should be pretty decent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Finally...
> View attachment 198083
> View attachment 198084
> View attachment 198085
> ...


Holy eish. 

where’s this from @CJB85?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/6/20)

Paul33 said:


> Holy eish.
> 
> where’s this from @CJB85?


Most from Fasttech, bottles and concentrates from Flavourworld and batteries from VapeShop

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Most from Fasttech, bottles and concentrates from Flavourworld and batteries from VapeShop


I need to try out fasttech one of these days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave (10/6/20)

Paul33 said:


> I need to try out fasttech one of these days.



Now is not a good time unfortunately. About 2-3 weeks just to get to a sorting centre and then 2-3 months to SA. I've 5 Fasttech packages I'm waiting for that were ordered as early as February

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/20)

@Rob Fisher , thank you again for getting the 8 bay to me in this crappy times ,
had it picked up from work yesterday .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (10/6/20)

PartyDave said:


> Now is not a good time unfortunately. About 2-3 weeks just to get to a sorting centre and then 2-3 months to SA. I've 5 Fasttech packages I'm waiting for that were ordered as early as February


Even to the UK which is usually quite quick Post NL is about 4 weeks but if they send via Singapore Post, well  it's months!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

PartyDave said:


> Now is not a good time unfortunately. About 2-3 weeks just to get to a sorting centre and then 2-3 months to SA. I've 5 Fasttech packages I'm waiting for that were ordered as early as February


I agree, the only way I would even consider it at the moment is doing a group buy and going the DHL route. I simply bit the DHL bullet because I was tired of waiting. The PostNL route is a mess at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher , thank you again for getting the 8 bay to me in this crappy times ,
> had it picked up from work yesterday .
> View attachment 198143


Are these the ultimate chargers? I have one of those Nitecore "New i4" chargers... I got my first 21700 batteries yesterday and it takes surgical dexterity to get them in and out of the charger without tearing the wraps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I agree, the only way I would even consider it at the moment is doing a group buy and going the DHL route. I simply bit the DHL bullet because I was tired of waiting. The PostNL route is a mess at the moment.


I used PostNL as well, used to be 3 weeks to my door, now....blegh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Are these the ultimate chargers? I have one of those Nitecore "New i4" chargers... I got my first 21700 batteries yesterday and it takes surgical dexterity to get them in and out of the charger without tearing the wraps.



So far so good... takes all my batteries with ease!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Are these the ultimate chargers? I have one of those Nitecore "New i4" chargers... I got my first 21700 batteries yesterday and it takes surgical dexterity to get them in and out of the charger without tearing the wraps.


Rob ordered one from Amazon and @Christos and me jumped on the wagon , 21700 -don't know , all my mods uses 18650's .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Rob ordered one from Amazon and @Christos and me jumped on the wagon , 21700 -don't know , all my mods uses 18650's .



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Are these the ultimate chargers? I have one of those Nitecore "New i4" chargers... I got my first 21700 batteries yesterday and it takes surgical dexterity to get them in and out of the charger without tearing the wraps.


Thanks for the tag @ARYANTO.

Here is all 8 bays with 21700’s. Note the huge gap for removing batteries that is available. 

will recommend the xtar over the i8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

Christos said:


> Thanks for the tag @ARYANTO.
> 
> Here is all 8 bays with 21700’s. Note the huge gap for removing batteries that is available.
> 
> ...


Will these ever be available here in SA (even a 4 bay would be awesome)?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Will these ever be available here in SA (even a 4 bay would be awesome)?


No idea. Best is to ask your preferred vendor if they would be planning to stock them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (10/6/20)

Not the biggest vape mail but been looking for a blitzen for like ever now, only got one shop that actually had a new one for sale

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

Christos said:


> No idea. Best is to ask your preferred vendor if they would be planning to stock them.


I See PC Link has them for sale, but at R1800 and a 20 working day waiting period!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Not the biggest vape mail but been looking for a blitzen for like ever now, only got one shop that actually had a new one for sale
> 
> View attachment 198198


That is the definition of a great haul, finding something you have been trying to get for a long time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I See PC Link has them for sale, but at R1800 and a 20 working day waiting period!!!


I dont trust drop shipping!
I would rather order off amazon personally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

Christos said:


> I dont trust drop shipping!
> I would rather order off amazon personally.


And the price, is that in line with what I can expect to pay when ordering from Amazon as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> And the price, is that in line with what I can expect to pay when ordering from Amazon as well?


We paid about R1200 but shipping was split and also, there is the monthly myus account of 7usd to take into consideration unless you plan on ordering and shipping one item as opposed to a 30 day consolidation mailbox.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Birkie (10/6/20)

Christos said:


> We paid about R1200 but shipping was split and also, there is the monthly myus account of 7usd to take into consideration unless you plan on ordering and shipping one item as opposed to a 30 day consolidation mailbox.


I bought a Blitzen from Vape Shop on 27 May. On sale for R350, if I recall correctly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (10/6/20)

Birkie said:


> I bought a Blitzen from Vape Shop on 27 May. On sale for R350, if I recall correctly.


Not sure I’m following

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> And the price, is that in line with what I can expect to pay when ordering from Amazon as well?



Look its a $40 to $50 charger depending where you buy.
Thats obviously ex shipping and possible customs.
I'd expect local stores to charge around R1300/R1400 if stores brought it in- the local trend on lots of stuff seems to be USD ZAR plus around 3 to 5 rand more per USD depending where you shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Birkie (10/6/20)

Christos said:


> Not sure I’m following


Apologies.. I was replying to Spyker's post, and got "confused" between the charger posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Look its a $40 to $50 charger depending where you buy.
> Thats obviously ex shipping and possible customs.
> I'd expect local stores to charge around R1300/R1400 if stores brought it in- the local trend on lots of stuff seems to be USD ZAR plus around 3 to 5 rand more per USD depending where you shop.


Yeah pretty much, the one seller that does actually ship to SA charges $39.99 for the charger and $98.99 for shipping

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (10/6/20)

Whoohoo!!!

Got my new goodies today.

My first RDA...




View attachment 198219

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH (11/6/20)

Ordered yesterday morning, delivered yesterday afternoon! Vape King pulling out all the stops

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## AZAM-ZN (11/6/20)

It’s Lucky Thursday....New partners#TaifunGTIVs#Roulette

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## CJB85 (11/6/20)

AZAM-ZN said:


> It’s Lucky Thursday....New partners#TaifunGTIVs#Roulette
> View attachment 198257
> View attachment 198255
> View attachment 198256
> View attachment 198258


The Roulette matches that Kroma like it was made for it, fantastic looking setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/20)

Hellfire Shadow Dicodes Edition!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH (11/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Shadow Dicodes Edition!
> View attachment 198259
> View attachment 198260



Jeez Rob, what are you going to trade your remaining kidney for?

That is a true thing of beauty...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/20)

Just going to leave this here for now, can’t open it until I stop drooling. 


Double review will be as soon as I can DRAG myself away from trying them and letting go to have a hand free to type with! Thank you @VOOPOO for supplying them for review.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## KobusMTL (11/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Just going to leave this here for now, can’t open it until I stop drooling.
> View attachment 198266
> 
> Double review will be as soon as I can DRAG myself away from trying them and letting go to have a hand free to type with! Thank you @VOOPOO for supplying them for review.


I love the Drag X. Best looking podmod out there. 
If you don't like it i will take it off your hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (12/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Looking like Wednesday, it cleared customs yesterday (which nailed me with a 27% duty on a R17.98/$1 rate btw).


Not cool about the duty but did it arrive?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (12/6/20)

My Tesla Punk 85w Mod arrives next week. AMPED!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/6/20)

Vape mail from the Team at Vape Cartel







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Dani Mini with Bearded Viking Sleeve! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (12/6/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Vape mail from the Team at Vape Cartel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant device.. Picked up a third one(green) today...





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (12/6/20)

for review from @FreeMax...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (12/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## takatatak (13/6/20)

Small restock from BLCK 
Can't wait to rewick with decent cotton 


EDIT: Actually included the photo this time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Lots of goodies for polishing as well but here is the Vape Mail! Stratum Prometheus! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 18


----------



## RynoP (15/6/20)

Wow @Rob Fisher. Thats a beauty!!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand (15/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Lots of goodies for polishing as well but here is the Vape Mail! Stratum Prometheus! Bazinga!
> View attachment 198553
> View attachment 198554
> View attachment 198555
> ...


What a beaut and that serial number #005 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (15/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Lots of goodies for polishing as well but here is the Vape Mail! Stratum Prometheus! Bazinga!
> View attachment 198553
> View attachment 198554
> View attachment 198555
> ...



Stunning @Rob Fisher! Wishing you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (15/6/20)

Someone please post the new Zeus x mesh RTA here so I can ask you if it's worth the $ 

@Rob Fisher you or @Sir Vape is slacking,they suppose to send you the 1st one that comes in

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/20)

Slick said:


> Someone please post the new Zeus x mesh RTA here so I can ask you if it's worth the $
> 
> @Rob Fisher you or @Sir Vape is slacking,they suppose to send you the 1st one that comes in



Mmmm missed that one! Will check out the web site and see if there is stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (15/6/20)

@Rob Fisher 



Very Very nice and Elegant

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/20)

Slick said:


> Someone please post the new Zeus x mesh RTA here so I can ask you if it's worth the $
> 
> @Rob Fisher you or @Sir Vape is slacking,they suppose to send you the 1st one that comes in



OK I'm a mesh noob but I have one on the way! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silo (15/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I'm a mesh noob but I have one on the way! Bazinga!



Like magic! I am very much looking forward to this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Lots of goodies for polishing as well but here is the Vape Mail! Stratum Prometheus! Bazinga!
> View attachment 198553
> View attachment 198554
> View attachment 198555
> ...



Awesome Fusion. It looks like Olive wood???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/6/20)

Slick said:


> Someone please post the new Zeus x mesh RTA here so I can ask you if it's worth the $
> 
> @Rob Fisher you or @Sir Vape is slacking,they suppose to send you the 1st one that comes in


@StompieZA @PartyDave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/6/20)

@Rob Fisher that's definitely my favorite of all the Stratums you have posted!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (16/6/20)

I wasn’t expecting this today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie (16/6/20)

Finally 

My UltraSonic Cleaner early birthday present from the lovely lady in my life

So happy yeah






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85 (16/6/20)

DavyH said:


> I wasn’t expecting this today.
> View attachment 198655


I’m so jealous of that MV II!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/6/20)

takatatak said:


> Small restock from BLCK
> Can't wait to rewick with decent cotton
> View attachment 198409
> 
> EDIT: Actually included the photo this time


Whatcha gonna make?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (16/6/20)

And a great big thanks to @YeOldeOke for giving me vape gear truly appreciate it. A start of big things to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (17/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I’m so jealous of that MV II!



Thanks! I don’t want to take on too much at once, so I reckon this plus one of the drippers will give me a good way to transition towards my first mech. I’ll give it a bash with a tank today and give my impressions, but at first sight it’s an extremely nice bit of kit.

Really pleased with the entire purchase. Retail therapy with Vape King has done wonders for my sanity as I hit 100 days of lockdown. @Stroodlepuff, thanks!

Edit: this isn't a mod I would switch attys or loads on too often. The pot is extremely sensitive and went from being a slightly-too-mellow but very tasty puff to the delightful flavour of burned-out coil in less than a quarter of a revolution. Great in the hand, if a little large, excellent build quality. I'm going to have plenty of fun with it! If you don't have a VV, this would be a great addition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/6/20)

Slick said:


> Someone please post the new Zeus x mesh RTA here so I can ask you if it's worth the $
> 
> @Rob Fisher you or @Sir Vape is slacking,they suppose to send you the 1st one that comes in



Absolutely love it! Here is my review

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-zeus-x-mesh-review.t66073/#post-841949

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Marcelle Brand (17/6/20)

Just love vape mail!! A huge shout out to @Christos for a super smooth transaction and a realy mint condition Tripod RTA, even coiled and wicked ready for use. Thank you @Christos!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/20)

OK, I promised myself no more Pod Systems again because most of them really suck noogies! But here we go again! Vape Mail Baby! Two new Pod Systems!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## KobusMTL (17/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I promised myself no more Pod Systems again because most of them really suck noogies! But here we go again! Vape Mail Baby! Two new Pod Systems!
> View attachment 198786
> View attachment 198787


Really nice @Rob Fisher
I have the normal PM80 and loving it. 
Where did you get the DRAG X from also looking for one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marcelle Brand (17/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I promised myself no more Pod Systems again because most of them really suck noogies! But here we go again! Vape Mail Baby! Two new Pod Systems!
> View attachment 198786
> View attachment 198787


Please let us know your thoughts especialy on the Drag X, Ohh and dibs on the drag X if its not a keeper Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Really nice @Rob Fisher
> I have the normal PM80 and loving it.
> Where did you get the DRAG X from also looking for one.



@KobusMTL I got them both from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KobusMTL (17/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @KobusMTL I got them both from @Sir Vape


Thanks @Rob Fisher
Love the Retro look. Please let me know how the two compares.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I promised myself no more Pod Systems again because most of them really suck noogies! But here we go again! Vape Mail Baby! Two new Pod Systems!
> View attachment 198786
> View attachment 198787


I reacon you are in for an “X” tra special surprise in there @Rob Fisher , my review is pending me putting it down. The airflow on DL is great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Love the Retro look. Please let me know how the two compares.



@KobusMTL they both have great flavour for a pod system! I prefer Vaporessso as a company because they have always produced great products and are good people. But I prefer the look and feel of the Drag. I also prefer the airflow system on the Drag. Both have non-changeable drip tips but both are comfortable. The Drag also has a colour screen and just looks quality. The Vaporesso is more comfortable because the Drag's airflow button protrudes and gets in the way of a comfortable hold but you can move your hand down a little and it's sorted

So I would have to say the Drag X if I could only have one. But Vaporesso rocks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I reacon you are in for an “X” tra special surprise in there @Rob Fisher , my review is pending me putting it down. The airflow on DL is great.



@Room Fogger I was very surprised and delighted I have to say!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KobusMTL (17/6/20)

@Rob Fisher thanks you for that very quick review.
Must say the normal PM80 has a driffrent screen to the PM80 SE 
Will love to get my hands on one X
So @Rob Fisher or @Room Fogger if the X is taking up to much space. You know who to message

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (18/6/20)

I’ve been after a glas tube mod for what feels like forever, finally have one in my grubby little mits.

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/20)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Marcelle Brand (18/6/20)

RayDeny said:


> I’ve been after a glas tube mod for what feels like forever, finally have one in my grubby little mits.
> 
> View attachment 198853
> 
> ...


That is really nice @RayDeny!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/20)

So a little present for me from @Rob Fisher that he found while looking for something else to polish in one of his drawers, and knew I could use the batteries. The drip tips were an extra big surprise.


Thank you so much, I think I’m going to really enjoy this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> So a little present for me from @Rob Fisher that he found while looking for something else to polish in one of his drawers, and knew I could use the batteries. The drip tips were an extra big surprise.
> View attachment 198888
> 
> Thank you so much, I think I’m going to really enjoy this!



Wow. 
I see some cool Hands Tips there

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (18/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> So a little present for me from @Rob Fisher that he found while looking for something else to polish in one of his drawers, and knew I could use the batteries. The drip tips were an extra big surprise.
> View attachment 198888
> 
> Thank you so much, I think I’m going to really enjoy this!



Dibs on the hands tips one day when you no longer use them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/20)

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and her team for this delivery , I can not thank her enough for this fast delivery ...
Sharri you're a . Got 2 MVV'S now !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (19/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and her team for this delivery , I can not thank her enough for this fast delivery ...
> Sharri you're a . Got 2 MVV'S now !
> View attachment 198914



Yes! 

You're going to love this! Start low and tiny increments upwards or you're going to be puffing fried coils. However, to quote @Rob Fisher:

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and her team for this delivery , I can not thank her enough for this fast delivery ...
> Sharri you're a . Got 2 MVV'S now !
> View attachment 198914


Damn all of you!!
Just as I promised myself (and more importantly, my wife) that I need nothing else!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

I was so upset, that by the time the smoke cleared, I had somehow pre-ordered a Reload 26...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (19/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I was so upset, that by the time the smoke cleared, I had somehow pre-ordered a Reload 26...


Where did you preorder from? Also, do you know how long it will take to arrive as a pre order?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

Christos said:


> Where did you preorder from? Also, do you know how long it will take to arrive as a pre order?


I ordered from Vape Den, not exactly sure, I think someone said 4-6 weeks. I just jumped at the opportunity, because it appears that there was only one Black one left.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (19/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I ordered from Vape Den, not exactly sure, I think someone said 4-6 weeks. I just jumped at the opportunity, because it appears that there was only one Black one left.


There is another one available and in my cart 
Just waiting for vape den to respond to me and tell me what their ETA is before I check out.

I will most likely empty my cart if the wait is more than 7 days.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (20/6/20)

The new FreeMax Maxpod for review soon.


First impressions. Awesome colour and I like the high gloss paint. From @FreeMax

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Devon Strydom (20/6/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 198969
> 
> The new FreeMax Maxpod for review soon.
> View attachment 198970
> ...



Dibs 
Love the look of this device

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/20)

Christos said:


> There is another one available and in my cart
> Just waiting for vape den to respond to me and tell me what their ETA is before I check out.
> 
> I will most likely empty my cart if the wait is more than 7 days.


Pse let me know when you get an ETA , mine is locked and loaded .
@Pho3niX90

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (20/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Pse let me know when you get an ETA , mine is locked and loaded .
> @Pho3niX90


I have had no response from my online enquiry. 
I have another mod to obsess about though

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (20/6/20)

Christos said:


> I have had no response from my online enquiry.
> I have another mod to obsess about though



please do tell ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (20/6/20)

Epic vape mail from a legend of a guy @charln this oke is on different levels of kind and helpful. Thanks so much for the hookup and the setting up of the tanks also! Your kindness will be rewarded bud! And the atties are in immaculate condition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## charln (20/6/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 199003
> 
> Epic vape mail from a legend of a guy @charln this oke is on different levels of kind and helpful. Thanks so much for the hookup and the setting up of the tanks also! Your kindness will be rewarded bud! And the atties are in immaculate condition!


@Jengz Thank you for the kind feedback mate, it was an absolute pleasure, thank you

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos (21/6/20)

vicTor said:


> please do tell ?


The hadron mod with squonk backpack...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (21/6/20)

Christos said:


> The hadron mod with squonk backpack...


Didnt know you taking up weight lifting.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (22/6/20)

MTL vape gear







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85 (22/6/20)

Okay so this is not Vape Mail, but Heat Mail... I am just as excited about it though!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Rave Mini from 67 Mod & Stimy Vapor! These are the before pics! Off to the polishing station shortly! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (22/6/20)

Bought this DB from @anthony001 what a legend! The DB is in prestine condition! Missed my v2.1so much i had to jump onto this, i think a reload 26 is in order now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/20)

German Vape Mail Baby! Finally, it arrived! Taifun GX RDTA! A little worse for wear but the RDTA is in perfect condition!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## KobusMTL (23/6/20)

What a beautiful looking RDTA @Rob Fisher saw it this morning when I was looking . Also use the rod system like the Mato?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/20)

KobusMTL said:


> What a beautiful looking RDTA @Rob Fisher saw it this morning when I was looking . Also use the rod system like the Mato?



Yes it has two stainless steel ropes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## charln (23/6/20)

I’m excited about this one!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Marcelle Brand (23/6/20)

charln said:


> I’m excited about this one!


Hi @charln trust you are well. is that the DL or MTL, please let me know your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## charln (23/6/20)

Howzit Marcelle, it’s the DL. For sure, I’ll give it a good clean tonight and wick it up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## charln (23/6/20)

Marcelle Brand said:


> Hi @charln trust you are well. is that the DL or MTL, please let me know your thoughts.


Oh I’m good thanks, hope you are too?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (24/6/20)

Planetary alignment is when all the overseas orders arrive one after the other on the same day 

Never thought Id be excited to see a SAPO van, but here we are. 

Having made contact with some really efficient people at JIMC helped alot. This package was in its way back to the sender overseas and they still managed to get it delivered to my door within a week of it being detained at customs

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## GerrieP (24/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Planetary alignment is when all the overseas orders arrive one after the other on the same day
> 
> Never thought Id be excited to see a SAPO van, but here we are.
> 
> ...


Mr Adhir.
Please be so kind and share your contact with me in pm. I have a Gen replacement mod sitting there since 16/01. No one responds to email or pick up the damm phone. If that is ok with you.
Thanks. Enjoy the new toys...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (24/6/20)

GerrieP said:


> Mr Adhir.
> Please be so kind and share your contact with me in pm. I have a Gen replacement mod sitting there since 16/01. No one responds to email or pick up the damm phone. If that is ok with you.
> Thanks. Enjoy the new toys...



Unable to PM you bud. 
Drop me a pm and will respond and try to help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (24/6/20)

VapeMail 
Still one of the best wires out there
And some carbon fiber driptips and a few Therion doors for all the mods to get a refresh

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (24/6/20)

Strange when your first high end kit is a pod, but

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/20)

I have to give a MAJOR shout out to a great friend @charln for thinking about me when he ordered his Dvarw . This is beautiful , now I know how @Rob Fisher feels every time there is a Dvarw on it's way ! , and thanks for the special coils too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## DavyH (25/6/20)

It’s sorta, kinda vape mail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (25/6/20)

DavyH said:


> It’s sorta, kinda vape mail
> 
> View attachment 199441



@Rob Fisher - the struggle is real. My specs just won’t cut it any more...

Edit: Less than R300 from Takealot and it’s a solid piece of kit. I used to use one for painting 54mm figurines and they are excellent.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## wilanbor (26/6/20)

VapeMail

Thank you VapeKing..... Ordered yesterday and received my new Geek Vape AEGIS BOOST this morning.

VAPE KING RULE!!!!!!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (28/6/20)

Sunday so no vape mail  But expecting a bumper week

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Sunday so no vape mail  But expecting a bumper week


Can't wait @Timwis ... then we in bumper review week the ffg week

Happy sunday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/6/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Can't wait @Timwis ... then we in bumper review week the ffg week
> 
> Happy sunday


Not with the products coming next week not enough time to test properly, i can do all the juggling about i like and have 3 or 4 things on the go at once but i don't think i have ever had anything less than 2 weeks before writing the review.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (28/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Sunday so no vape mail  But expecting a bumper week



“Pictures or it won’t have happened.”

Just applying the correct tense.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Not with the products coming next week not enough time to test properly, i can do all the juggling about i like and have 3 or 4 things on the go at once but i don't think i have ever had anything less than 2 weeks before writing the review.



Some things are worth waiting for @Timwis ... Dig your reviews

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/20)

Vape Mail Baby! V2 of the Dvarw DL travel case! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Some more drip tips just because.



An UPENDS vape pen that I understand is quite good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/20)

Vape Mail Baby! BP Mods Pioneer RTA! Will build and test shortly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (29/6/20)

One of our cats "Ludo" looks like he's had loads of vape mail!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (29/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some more drip tips just because.
> View attachment 199742
> 
> 
> ...


I love the look of that. Wondering if it's on sale in south africa ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (29/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Planetary alignment is when all the overseas orders arrive one after the other on the same day
> 
> Never thought Id be excited to see a SAPO van, but here we are.
> 
> ...


Christ! Did anything survive in the box? It looks the the Springbok have used it for rugby practice!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir (29/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Christ! Did anything survive in the box? It looks the the Springbok have used it for rugby practice!


lol everything survived.
Box damage was me trying to open a triple layer double walled box in a hurry
excitement is real lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/20)

mrh said:


> I love the look of that. Wondering if it's on sale in south africa ....



Afraid not...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)

Just got this for the Reload 26 ... @Pho3niX90 - tnx Shaun

''Thank you to everyone that purchased the reload on preorder.

To everyone that purchased the reload before the price decreased, we have gone ahead and credited you with R100 to your store credit account.

The reloads are currently in SA, and being held in kempton park for clearance, the current ETA as can seen below is tomorrow, I am hoping that this doesn't change, as we are pushing to have it cleared today! That being said, UPS can be a bit slow when it comes to clearance and can sometimes go 2 days over the ETA.''

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (30/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/20)

Looking like a good day, the DHL fairy just flew past my house, 


Let the testing begin.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Looking like a good day, the DHL fairy just flew past my house,
> View attachment 199820
> 
> Let the testing begin.


Is that the Max 100 and 200?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (30/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Just got this for the Reload 26 ... @Pho3niX90 - tnx Shaun
> 
> ''Thank you to everyone that purchased the reload on preorder.
> 
> ...


Shaun aka @Pho3niX90 is one of the best in this industry, where do you ever find a vendor refunding you because they were making more money than expected! His original price was even market related! This is what business is all about!

A true gentleman and a man that will always have me as a loyal customer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 12 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (30/6/20)

Jengz said:


> Shaun aka @Pho3niX90 is one of the best in this industry, where do you ever find a vendor refunding you because they were making more money than expected! His original price was even market related! This is what business is all about!
> 
> A true gentleman and a man that will always have me as a loyal customer!


Pity they don’t respond to emails or communication.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Is that the Max 100 and 200?


Yep, can’t wait to try them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (30/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Looking like a good day, the DHL fairy just flew past my house,
> View attachment 199820
> 
> Let the testing begin.


Nice

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/6/20)

Some late vapemail, from Russia with love, well probably not with love but from Russia anyway!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Some late vapemail, from Russia with love, well probably not with love but from Russia anyway!
> 
> View attachment 199849
> View attachment 199850


Now that looks seriously interesting, rdta? Can’t wait to hear the whole story soon, but with our economy and exchange rate that may be well out of the league. Hoping it may have a squonk pin, cant get a good peek and can’t wait to find out. Seriously nice looking setup @Timwis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 199819


And the envy meter just went a full 360 rotation to lucky b magnifico green with envy setting, meaning I’m finding a quiet corner and staying there until you reveal all .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (30/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Now that looks seriously interesting, rdta? Can’t wait to hear the whole story soon, but with our economy and exchange rate that may be well out of the league. Hoping it may have a squonk pin, cant get a good peek and can’t wait to find out. Seriously nice looking setup @Timwis


It does have a Bf pin, it's the Genny 3, Bear Lair Mods keeps the flag flying for mesh wicking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (30/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> And the envy meter just went a full 360 rotation to lucky b magnifico green with envy setting, meaning I’m finding a quiet corner and staying there until you reveal all .


This is actually an Ebay purchase, the tank was included!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (1/7/20)

Some morning mail 
All Sanitized and ready for action

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (2/7/20)

It takes a wheelbarrow to move this brute.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85 (2/7/20)

DavyH said:


> It takes a wheelbarrow to move this brute.
> View attachment 199940


Jealousy levels are through the roof right now...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (2/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Jealousy levels are through the roof right now...



That's my last purchase for the year (other than a blotto tank when they become available). I had to promise my wife that, although she didn't notice crossed fingers behind my back when I was saying 'I promise'...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/20)

Almost....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (2/7/20)

Awesome service from the Mill!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (2/7/20)

And for the purpose of testing from @FreeMax 
The Maxus 100 and 200

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (2/7/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 200046
> 
> And for the purpose of testing from @FreeMax
> The Maxus





Resistance said:


> View attachment 200046
> 
> And for the purpose of testing from @FreeMax
> The Maxus 100 and 200



Hope they make you forget about zeusie lol. Out with the old and in with the new.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/7/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Hope they make you forget about zeusie lol. Out with the old and in with the new.


Indeed, the problem I'm facing is,it's too soon to take out in the wild so I'll have to use an RDA and plug the bf hole for tomorrow. In the meantime I need to look for ultem or acrylic to remedy the situation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/7/20)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!


Just been delivered to SWAMBO, will get to open it tonight!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!
> View attachment 200095
> 
> Just been delivered to SWAMBO, will get to open it tonight!!!



Sorry i just had to.
Have asked a few people this when i see them carrying boxes 
Gotten a few dirty looks and almost got a klap from a tannie in Vredendal once !!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Sorry i just had to.
> Have asked a few people this when i see them carrying boxes
> Gotten a few dirty looks and almost got a klap from a tannie in Vredendal once !!
> 
> View attachment 200096


It's a 'small-bakkie-doos' (wink wink)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Dani 21700! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## RayDeny (3/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Dani 21700! Bazinga!
> View attachment 200112
> View attachment 200113
> View attachment 200114
> ...




How much bigger is this next to the mini?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/20)

RayDeny said:


> How much bigger is this next to the mini?



@RayDeny not much and still comfortable!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Dani 21700! Bazinga!
> View attachment 200112
> View attachment 200113
> View attachment 200114
> ...




@Rob Fisher , that setup is absolutely ...




.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/7/20)

mrh said:


> I love the look of that. Wondering if it's on sale in south africa ....


If Dovpo products usually become available in South Africa then a good chance it will as they manufacturer it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (4/7/20)

Could get used to this Saturday morning courier service


It beats reading the Saturday newspaper

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!
> View attachment 200095
> 
> Just been delivered to SWAMBO, will get to open it tonight!!!


It's getting dusty! Make a plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Could get used to this Saturday morning courier service
> View attachment 200170
> 
> It beats reading the Saturday newspaper


Pull over bro! Vapemail is vapemail!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (4/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Pull over bro! Vapemail is vapemail!!!!!


Only if you get every day. Once a moth or evry 2 months is not just vape mail its VAPE MAIL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/7/20)

Resistance said:


> It's getting dusty! Make a plan



It is getting dusty, but because of all the dust in the workshop. Was like a kid in a candy store last night when I opened it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It is getting dusty, but because of all the dust in the workshop. Was like a kid in a candy store last night when I opened it!
> View attachment 200171


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (4/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @RayDeny not much and still comfortable!
> View attachment 200120




@Rob Fisher , that’s it, I officially need one now. I love the mini and it’s my all day driver but the extra battery life will be a perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (4/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Could get used to this Saturday morning courier service
> View attachment 200170
> 
> It beats reading the Saturday newspaper


What’s in there??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/7/20)

RayDeny said:


> @Rob Fisher , that’s it, I officially need one now. I love the mini and it’s my all day driver but the extra battery life will be a perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS (4/7/20)

Excited to try this out.Service from foggingamazing.co.za Was excellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (4/7/20)

AKS said:


> Excited to try this out.Service from foggingamazing.co.za Was excellent!
> View attachment 200176
> View attachment 200177


Welcome to the king of desserts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (4/7/20)

Thanks! Heard great things about it. Would you recommend single or dual coil? Saw old jaihaze review with single,think I’ll try that to start....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (4/7/20)

AKS said:


> Thanks! Heard great things about it. Would you recommend single or dual coil? Saw old jaihaze review with single,think I’ll try that to start....


I sent a PM to you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Could get used to this Saturday morning courier service
> View attachment 200170
> 
> It beats reading the Saturday newspaper


Bump!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (4/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt (6/7/20)

Thanks @Pho3niX90 for my new Reload 26










Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Devon Strydom (6/7/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks @Pho3niX90 for my new Reload 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’d like to know how it is with deserts?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (6/7/20)

Devon Strydom said:


> I’d like to know how it is with deserts?


Next tank will be a desert juice.
Will let you know

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks @Pho3niX90 for my new Reload 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SNAP!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (6/7/20)

Destiny RTA, fantastic flavour even though it's a bit on the noisy side, really happy with this single coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/20)

JB1987 said:


> Destiny RTA, fantastic flavour even though it's a bit on the noisy side, really happy with this single coil.
> 
> View attachment 200394


That RTA looks really familiar!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (6/7/20)

JB1987 said:


> Destiny RTA, fantastic flavour even though it's a bit on the noisy side, really happy with this single coil.
> 
> View attachment 200394


Sell me that noisy man lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/7/20)

JB1987 said:


> Destiny RTA, fantastic flavour even though it's a bit on the noisy side, really happy with this single coil.
> 
> View attachment 200394



Its on the noisy side, and its on top of a noisy.
everybody wins here

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/20)

Devon Strydom said:


> I’d like to know how it is with deserts?


I have my first build in it with a DIY Cannoli recipe and WOW... I haven’t got much to compare it to, but it spanks my Blotto.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (6/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I have my first build in it with a DIY Cannoli recipe and WOW... I haven’t got much to compare it to, but it spanks my Blotto.



Good to know...
I’m really looking for a RTA that’s good with deserts... Blotto doesn’t like deserts, more of a fruit rta that one

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/7/20)

JB1987 said:


> Destiny RTA, fantastic flavour even though it's a bit on the noisy side, really happy with this single coil.
> 
> View attachment 200394


I’ve been eyeballing this for on top of my noisy!!

what coil do you have in there? You running parallel or series?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (7/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> I’ve been eyeballing this for on top of my noisy!!
> 
> what coil do you have in there? You running parallel or series?



At the moment I'm just running the fused clapton that came with the RTA, it settled at 0.41. Running in series regulated, this tank can handle quite a bit of power, surprising for a single coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (7/7/20)

My fishing equipment has arrived and man it was fast thanks
@klipdrifter









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/20)

JB1987 said:


> At the moment I'm just running the fused clapton that came with the RTA, it settled at 0.41. Running in series regulated, this tank can handle quite a bit of power, surprising for a single coil.


I want I think. Ima lekker 0.2-0.3 alien in parallel should kick like a mule.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/20)

Viking Mail Baby! BVC coils to test drive!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/20)

German Vape Mail Baby! Spares and new cap for the Taifun GX!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/20)

Neon Green sleeve for the Dani Mini from Bearded Viking Customs!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JB1987 (7/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> I want I think. Ima lekker 0.2-0.3 alien in parallel should kick like a mule.



Just a warning @Paul33 , it is a noisy bugger but the flavour is stunning. I'll play around with coil position today and see what that does to the noise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (7/7/20)

Some goodies to play around with

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KobusMTL (7/7/20)

Does it still count as mail if I did a pickup?
Just waiting for my batteries and charger then I can start playing can't wait to test drive these two

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/20)

JB1987 said:


> Just a warning @Paul33 , it is a noisy bugger but the flavour is stunning. I'll play around with coil position today and see what that does to the noise.


That’s ok as long as the flavour is there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (7/7/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Does it still count as mail if I did a pickup?
> Just waiting for my batteries and charger then I can start playing can't wait to test drive these two
> View attachment 200502
> View attachment 200503


Banger setup right there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (7/7/20)

The vaper said:


> My fishing equipment has arrived and man it was fast thanks
> @klipdrifter
> 
> 
> ...


Just want to add special thanks to @klipdrifter for the quick responses and quick service on the deal.
It's a pleasure dealing with you

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (7/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Just want to add special thanks to @klipdrifter for the quick responses and quick service on the deal.
> It's a pleasure dealing with you
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Pleasure man! Glad you are happy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (7/7/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 200496
> 
> Some goodies to play around with


Found it here. for vapers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (7/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Found it here. for vapers


I really think this is a game changer for mtl vapers, just as a quick run around, i dont often do this but I'll do a short write up about it after some time using it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (8/7/20)

Jengz said:


> I really think this is a game changer for mtl vapers, just as a quick run around, i dont often do this but I'll do a short write up about it after some time using it.


 @Jengz where can one buy these bud?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

Yesterdays vape mail!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Yesterdays vape mail!
> 
> View attachment 200527


At this rate you are going to have to find a storage unit, or you and the missus will be sleeping in the kitchen, and reviews untill 2030, looks great though, have to finish my review to be able to read one of yours, later this week hopefully. Interested in that squonk for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

Room Fogger said:


> At this rate you are going to have to find a storage unit, or you and the missus will be sleeping in the kitchen, and reviews untill 2030, looks great though, have to finish my review to be able to read one of yours, later this week hopefully. Interested in that squonk for sure.


Funny you should say that, i have a massive display cabinet which got full ages ago so got a massive bookcase arriving Friday so i can put the rest of my devices on display, over 600 reviews and i regularly buy devices as well! Hard work though constantly testing and writing and then have to continually check and answer questions if they are asked and i post my reviews on 6 different forums and 3 Sub-reddits as well as uploading review photos to Instagram so loads to cover and if needed respond to including the abuse that regularly happens on Reddit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Locally branded TFC for Vapers Club! Titanium Fiber Cotton is awesome cotton and lives in most of my RTA's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Marcelle Brand (8/7/20)

Just love vape mail!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

Marcelle Brand said:


> Just love vape mail!
> View attachment 200606


That's it, I'm starting a "GoFundMe" page to get my hands on the two Odins...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/7/20)

New toy yay

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## M.Adhir (8/7/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> New toy yay
> View attachment 200609



Man you people making me want to click and order my life away here. 


Please share feedback if possible if you don't mind. Primarily on the mod finishing and the battery door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (8/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> That's it, I'm starting a "GoFundMe" page to get my hands on the two Odins...



Black and Silver for me please. K thanks bye

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> New toy yay
> View attachment 200609


What a beaut!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand (8/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

Marcelle Brand said:


> View attachment 200613


What is that cute little thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marcelle Brand (8/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> What is that cute little thing?


Its the Odin Mini 75c

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Man you people making me want to click and order my life away here.
> 
> 
> Please share feedback if possible if you don't mind. Primarily on the mod finishing and the battery door.


Can't find any fault with finishing or battery door. Would buy it over a lost vape device any day. Happy with purchase. Only niggle is the squishy fire button but I can overlook that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (10/7/20)

2nd berseker rta






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PartyDave (10/7/20)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> 2nd berseker rta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent choice on tank!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ridha Khan (10/7/20)

Major props to everyone at the bearded viking customs team for the fantastic service and out of this world workmanship

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (10/7/20)

A Bookcase counts when it's purpose is !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (10/7/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 200496
> 
> Some goodies to play around with


Have you got the mod mate? it's the best 18350 with a mosfet i have used, only £18 on ebay, after loving the Silver then also bought the Black and Gold!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (10/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Have you got the mod mate? it's the best 18350 with a mosfet i have used, only £18 on ebay, after loving the Silver then also bought the Black and Gold!


Unfortunately not, i was just lucky enough to get this from a mate of mine who wholesales liquid in SA, he brought in a few for us to olay around with and im really impressed thus far! Next order I'll ask him to add the mod! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! The production version is almost ready to rock and roll! May I present the Bazinga Box to store two Dvarw DL's and two Siam Tower Tips and som spare coils in a clamshell with magnets! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (10/7/20)

Jengz said:


> Unfortunately not, i was just lucky enough to get this from a mate of mine who wholesales liquid in SA, he brought in a few for us to olay around with and im really impressed thus far! Next order I'll ask him to add the mod! Thanks!


Only mod was available in UK so i got mods off ebay the pods from Heaven Gifts and the Tank from Fasttech, but got there in the end!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (10/7/20)

Timwis said:


> A Bookcase counts when it's purpose is !
> 
> View attachment 200871


Just send me the bottom shelf thanks will send you my address lol looks good bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (11/7/20)

A huuuuuge thank you to @Scouse45, this oke is a legend! Thanks for the reload bud! Haven't gotten to build her yet because of load shedding! Damn eskom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## LeislB (11/7/20)

Pimping my ride with custom drip tips from G_tips

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## klipdrifter (11/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Pimping my ride with custom drip tips from G_tips
> View attachment 200990
> View attachment 200991
> View attachment 200992


May I ask where you bought those?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (11/7/20)

klipdrifter said:


> May I ask where you bought those?


Of course! 

https://www.facebook.com/gtips2019/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XsCode (12/7/20)

It still counts as VAPE MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! if it's on a budget right? Especially if it's your first rebuildable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## Jengz (12/7/20)

XsCode said:


> It still counts as VAPE MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! if it's on a budget right? Especially if it's your first rebuildable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201092


This is epic vape mail bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/7/20)

XsCode said:


> It still counts as VAPE MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! if it's on a budget right? Especially if it's your first rebuildable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201092


Very good budget spend. Really sweet combo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (12/7/20)

XsCode said:


> It still counts as VAPE MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! if it's on a budget right? Especially if it's your first rebuildable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201092


I'm jealous the Zeus x is really cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (13/7/20)

What could this be?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (13/7/20)

RayDeny said:


> What could this be?



the Haar by the man in the shed and V&D design.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (13/7/20)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/20)

A Scottish mist has blown into Durban! Vape Mail Baby! The Haar has arrived! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (13/7/20)

DHL Came knocking on my door!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Roodt (13/7/20)

Timwis said:


> DHL Came knocking on my door!
> 
> View attachment 201188


Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on the pulse2 been using the pulse 80w for over 2 years now, and still one of my fave mods. 
Hoping that the pulse2 is will be just as great, if not better.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie (13/7/20)

Roodt said:


> Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on the pulse2 been using the pulse 80w for over 2 years now, and still one of my fave mods.
> Hoping that the pulse2 is will be just as great, if not better.


I must agree with you there bought mine from a member on the forum and its also one of my fav mods 
Has fallen off the steps awhile ago and still going strong 

It's like a Toyota they run forever 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (13/7/20)

Roodt said:


> Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on the pulse2 been using the pulse 80w for over 2 years now, and still one of my fave mods.
> Hoping that the pulse2 is will be just as great, if not better.


Yep, looking forward to testing it myself, from first impression nothing that is loved about the original has changed but improvements like accommodating a 21700 battery, having a Waterproof PCB, working with the find my mod app (taken from the Swell) and having Type C USB as simply updated it to 2020 desired specifications!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (13/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A Scottish mist has blown into Durban! Vape Mail Baby! The Haar has arrived! Bazinga!
> View attachment 201160
> View attachment 201161



Nice, love the look except the engraving the BawBag had to have on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PartyDave (14/7/20)

DHL really screwed the pooch. Been waiting on the new Voopoo Argus GT. Package finally showed up today, inside the (opened) DHL bag was a Geekvape device (sent 2 months ago) that was taken off production due to issues, but the invoice inside was for the Argus GT from Voopoo. Obviously DHL has no answers and asked me to speak to the supplier. They need to get their act together, how does this even happen?
So mad right now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (14/7/20)

Vape mail

Thanks alot @ShaneW and the team for the quick and great service 










Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (14/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Vape mail
> 
> Thanks alot @ShaneW and the team for the quick and great service
> 
> ...


What's in the box......?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (14/7/20)

Vaporator00 said:


> What's in the box......?


Will see when I'm home tonight wife collected it,but i ordered wire

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (14/7/20)

Let the coil building begin





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (14/7/20)

This is far too good not to drag out over a couple of days...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz (14/7/20)

DavyH said:


> This is far too good not to drag out over a couple of days...
> View attachment 201322


Beware, you only have a limited time before the fines master gives you a knee to the head for showing just the box.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (14/7/20)

XsCode said:


> Aww, thanks everyone. I'm a crazy gamer lady but haven't touched Steam in the last 2 days which is completely out of character. Fiddling around with that RTA has been too much fun. I almost threw it out the house earlier today but we made and now it's full on love.



@XsCode

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (14/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> Beware, you only have a limited time before the fines master gives you a knee to the head for showing just the box.



I’ll take that warning in the spirit in which it was intended .

Anyway, I feel like I’ve (undeservedly) become a member of a rather exclusive club...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (14/7/20)

Sorry about the terrible picture.

Thanks @Philip Dunkley! This is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## blujeenz (14/7/20)

DavyH said:


> View attachment 201343
> 
> 
> I’ll take that warning in the spirit in which it was intended .
> ...


All good. 
Whats the in black treasury tin?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (14/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> All good.
> Whats the in black treasury tin?



Spares box! The original Boro tank, bridges and a really nice leather pouch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (15/7/20)

Some spares


Comrad Juju said:


> Nice, love the look except the engraving the BawBag had to have on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you've experienced it coming in, it's fairly accurate... One of my favourite memories is standing on the Esplanade at the Tattoo watching the haar rolling over the stands. The audience couldn't really see us about five minutes later, but them's the breaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (15/7/20)

I feel some mixing coming on!
View attachment 201370

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/20)

LeislB said:


> I feel some mixing coming on!
> View attachment 201370


Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## AKS (15/7/20)

Leisl,be wary of showing your personal details,address etc.

Sorry to be ‘that guy’.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## LeislB (15/7/20)

AKS said:


> Leisl,be wary of showing your personal details,address etc.
> 
> Sorry to be ‘that guy’.


We all need "that guy", I've changed it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/20)

LeislB said:


> View attachment 201375
> I feel some mixing coming on!
> View attachment 201370


Any interesting flavours in there? I see enough WS-23 to reverse global warming!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## LeislB (15/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Any interesting flavours in there? I see enough WS-23 to reverse global warming!


Hahahaha, I love me some ice! I got 3 different Lychee concentrates, from recommendations on the forum. Looking for my perfect strawberry, lychee and peach mix! A couple to make the Mayan milk recipe of yours and some other Malaysian fruit concentrates. Plus citric acid and malic acid. Hopefully I'm sorted for a while and don't find anymore tempting recipes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerrieP (15/7/20)

Blck Flavour as always babe.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/20)

GerrieP said:


> Blck Flavour as always babe.
> View attachment 201393
> View attachment 201394
> View attachment 201395


Whatcha making with the lemonade??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerrieP (15/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> Whatcha making with the lemonade??


Going to play around... First time purchase. Only vape fruit and candy. 
Pink Lemonade... 
Blue Raz Lemonade...
Something something
Do u have something I can try? 
Still to afraid to mix my own. Im a CCP mixer at this stage(Cut Copy Paste)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/20)

GerrieP said:


> Going to play around... First time purchase. Only vape fruit and candy.
> Pink Lemonade...
> Blue Raz Lemonade...
> Something something
> ...


Nothing for you I’m afraid but lemonade sounds lekker. Reckon it’ll go nicely with most fruits, mango and pineapple would be nice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid (16/7/20)

@GerrieP maybe try these as well:




Watermelon Lemonade:



And a link for lemonade recipes:
https://www.99juices.com/recipes/tag/lemonade/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KobusMTL (16/7/20)

What awesome service by BLCK Vapour thank you @Richio ordered last night at 21:00 with special pieces in got delivered today at. 2 more parcels to arrive. Will make a big post then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GerrieP (16/7/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @GerrieP maybe try these as well:
> 
> View attachment 201491
> 
> ...


Thanks @Ruwaid. Will definitely mix some samples over the weekend. Appreciated...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (17/7/20)

A different type of vape mail. It’s my wife’s birthday today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)

DavyH said:


> A different type of vape mail. It’s my wife’s birthday today.
> 
> View attachment 201557
> View attachment 201558


Well , happy birthday to Mrs Davy ! She is going to love it !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## DavyH (17/7/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Well , happy birthday to Mrs Davy ! She is going to love it !



She does!

There's a dearth of tanks on the market at the moment, so I just threw in a couple of disposable ones. I really need to find another Zlide, I reckon it's the best commercial MTL around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/20)

Waiting for DHL to arrive!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/20)

Finally! DHL has arrived but only brought one parcel when there should be two. The one from Greece arrived but the one from the USA not yet.

Vape Mail Baby! The Pearl Thrill from MMV in Greece made by the master Dimitrios Damianidis!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## LeislB (17/7/20)

DavyH said:


> A different type of vape mail. It’s my wife’s birthday today.
> 
> View attachment 201557
> View attachment 201558


Awesome gift! Well done @DavyH

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally! DHL has arrived but only brought one parcel when there should be two. The one from Greece arrived but the one from the USA not yet.
> 
> Vape Mail Baby! The Pearl Thrill from MMV in Greece made by the master Dimitrios Damianidis!
> View attachment 201570
> ...


Highly impressive Mr F.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Waiting for DHL to arrive!
> View attachment 201569


Not a bad view to be waiting with...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (17/7/20)

Picked up the Dotaio Frost....simple beauty yet slightly bigger than the original, but a damn better fit in my hand

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)

Got this today , a genuine leather man bag for my batteries and mods/tanks , I have a back up system in my back pack but sometimes I just need juice and a spare set of batts on an outing , enough space for a cell phone and wallet as well .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/7/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Picked up the Dotaio Frost....simple beauty yet slightly bigger than the original, but a damn better fit in my hand


@JPDrag&Drop .. where in sa is this stocked?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KobusMTL (17/7/20)

Vape Mail whoop whoop.
Finally get to play with my Topside sqounk now. Got all components together now. To night we wick with some TFC elite, nice coils I got from a fellow forum member. Mixing stuff I got from Blck. Charger I bought from Vaperite (no CBD needed)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (17/7/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> @JPDrag&Drop .. where in sa is this stocked?


You can get it at Capital Vapes, JHB of course

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Siam Tips for the collection! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## adriaanh (17/7/20)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> You can get it at Capital Vapes, JHB of course


Are they shipping?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

DavyH said:


> A different type of vape mail. It’s my wife’s birthday today.
> 
> View attachment 201557
> View attachment 201558


Happy Birthday to her bro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/20)

DavyH said:


> She does!
> 
> There's a dearth of tanks on the market at the moment, so I just threw in a couple of disposable ones. I really need to find another Zlide, I reckon it's the best commercial MTL around.


That's what alot of people say. Innokin rated top 3 for MTL on a few sites.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (18/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> Are they shipping?


You will have to phone in and ask

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! SNBox from Russia is an old mod which I picked up in an auction for a reasonable price. A little bit of Coconut Oil and she is good to go! I love the dark wood and the pattern and grain! Polished Haar on top!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (18/7/20)

Received this yesterday.
The @FreeMax twister 30w kit. It's for review so I will start playing around with it today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (18/7/20)

It’s been over a year and a half since I got vapemail other than diy mixing stuff. 






Regards

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Resistance (18/7/20)

Raindance said:


> It’s been over a year and a half since I got vapemail other than diy mixing stuff.
> View attachment 201731
> View attachment 201732
> View attachment 201733
> ...


Nice colour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## takatatak (20/7/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/7/20)

Enough vanilla in there to start a bakery

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## takatatak (20/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Enough vanilla in there to start a bakery


I think you've identified a weakness I didn't even know I had 
I'm mixing extra juice for my newly converted half brother and his fiancé so I needed to stock up on a few things but yeah, point taken

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)

A big shout out to our favourite lady @Stroodlepuff
Delivery from Vape King !!!
The new Manto PRO
2 X 18650's
Cotton bacon
3 GT cores for the Swag2

Stroods - you are legend !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (21/7/20)

Thank you @Throat Punch for the silver upgrade kit and silicone bottle loving my ds even more

now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Vaporesso Nano Mod! Bazinga! Very cute!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Lord RTA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz (21/7/20)

Mzr said:


> Thank you @Throat Punch for the silver upgrade kit and silicone bottle loving my ds even more
> View attachment 201957
> now


Making me lis to upgrade mine, what an underrated device! I love mine

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (21/7/20)

Vape mail from our skipper @Rob Fisher. 
Thank you for the absolute professional service.
I hadn't even had a chance to make payment and already I was given a TCG tracking number.
You rock skipper.

On the RTA 4 words - 
WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER 






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (21/7/20)

Jengz said:


> Making me lis to upgrade mine, what an underrated device! I love mine


 do it brother you will not be disappointed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (21/7/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Vape mail from our skipper @Rob Fisher.
> Thank you for the absolute professional service.
> I hadn't even had a chance to make payment and already I was given a TCG tracking number.
> You rock skipper.
> ...


Spare some tips for me on how to wick it correctly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (21/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Spare some tips for me on how to wick it correctly?





Vic goes on a bit, but his wicking is usually impeccable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (21/7/20)

I love his accent! Will give this a shot! Thank you @DavyH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (21/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Spare some tips for me on how to wick it correctly?


Message sent 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/20)

I tested a Molicel battery and was impressed so I got full replacement stock! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (22/7/20)

For me you should'nt have 


I wanted to try this cotton and see if it will give me more swag ‍

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (22/7/20)

Just a little teaser that got delivered!


Let the good times roll.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (22/7/20)

Mzr said:


> For me you should'nt have
> View attachment 202007
> View attachment 202008
> I wanted to try this cotton and see if it will give me more swag ‍


Let me know what u think of it, im very undecided on how i feel about this cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (22/7/20)

Jengz said:


> Let me know what u think of it, im very undecided on how i feel about this cotton


Will do, by the looks of it it reminds me of the kendo gold the feel of it too just not Kendo colour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (22/7/20)

Where can you get Kendo from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (22/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Where can you get Kendo from?


Fasttech has for $6.30 per pack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (22/7/20)

A


CJB85 said:


> Fasttech has for $6.30 per pack.


Already in my cart! How does it compare to bacon prime?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/7/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Just a little teaser that got delivered!
> View attachment 202009
> 
> Let the good times roll.



Your in for a tough time finding a fault. There's no fault in this Twister-30w.
Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/20)

Mzr said:


> For me you should'nt have
> View attachment 202007
> View attachment 202008
> I wanted to try this cotton and see if it will give me more swag ‍


What rda is that @Mzr?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (22/7/20)

LeislB said:


> A
> 
> Already in my cart! How does it compare to bacon prime?


No clue, never used it before but tempted to add some to my cart as well...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (22/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> What rda is that @Mzr?


On the squonk mod that is the asgard mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Boropad MTL and DL from Atmizoo in Greece!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Haar number 2 just arrived! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## LeislB (23/7/20)

Vape Mail! Gunmetal Dead Rabbit V2 RTA and atty stand with complementary buff!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Beta copies of the sleeve for the Dani 21700 from Bearded Viking Customs!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## DougP (23/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Beta copies of the sleeve for the Dani 21700 from Bearded Viking Customs!
> View attachment 202146
> View attachment 202147
> View attachment 202148


Skipper,

Those sleeves are they like a soft silicon glove or are they a hard plastic type.. 

Do you simply slip them on over the existing mod casing or do you need to strip mod to fit them 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Skipper,
> 
> Those sleeves are they like a soft silicon glove or are they a hard plastic type..
> 
> ...



@Blends Of Distinction they are hard resin and yes you need to strip it but it's really easy and I have a video on it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3hEwIyuhU0&t

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP (23/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Blends Of Distinction they are hard resin and yes you need to strip it but it's really easy and I have a video on it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3hEwIyuhU0&t


 I thought they must be a replacement of existing casing cause looking at pics they sit flush with the silver parts. 
By striping mod dont you void the warranty
Must admit they are really stunning 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (24/7/20)

Cotton restock, was almost at code red....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir (24/7/20)

Some "local ciggie" flavour one shots to try

Thanks to @TFM for the prompt service.

Now to try and find time to mix.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LeislB (24/7/20)

Christos said:


> Cotton restock, was almost at code red....
> View attachment 202236


Good grief! That'll last a while! How does V2 compare to prime? I've never used V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Good grief! That'll last a while! How does V2 compare to prime? I've never used V2


I never used prime

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (24/7/20)

Christos said:


> Cotton restock, was almost at code red....
> View attachment 202236



Lol you also buy a year of cotton at a time. 
It's the only way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Lol you also buy a year of cotton at a time.
> It's the only way.


If I had one device, then a year would be accurate

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (24/7/20)

Christos said:


> Cotton restock, was almost at code red....
> View attachment 202236



Are you making a duvet?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (24/7/20)

DavyH said:


> Are you making a duvet?


HE sanitary cotton...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir (24/7/20)

And Molly and her Cells have arrived too. 
Ordered at like 9pm last night and already delivered. Now thats service.
Charging time soon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS (24/7/20)

Holy Molicel! A battery of batteries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (24/7/20)

I love my Blue Ultroner Aether BF device that much i bought a Green one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (24/7/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DavyH (24/7/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 202250
> View attachment 202251
> View attachment 202252
> View attachment 202253



Veeeerrry pretty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/7/20)

2 dotaio, 2 rba and doors that i got at a 40% discount from dotmod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/7/20)

These cheaper se version looks more sexy than the expensive one

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/7/20)

Miss Moli has been a busy girl!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## AKS (24/7/20)

Also had a visit from the battery fairy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## LeislB (24/7/20)

Weekend is looking like it will be fully charged!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (25/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Weekend is looking like it will be fully charged!


I purchased some yesterday. Will get them on Monday so prepare for loadshedding next week

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## AKS (25/7/20)

Thanks @NaveshM04 !
Everything in tiptop shape. Good man!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS (25/7/20)

First squonker,let’s see how it goes. Seems simple coils are better? Any coil advice would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/7/20)

AKS said:


> View attachment 202324
> View attachment 202325
> 
> Thanks @NaveshM04 !
> Everything in tiptop shape. Good man!


Fantastic choice @AKS .. loved the vtinbox

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave (27/7/20)

1 out of 10 packages received isn't bad I guess

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)

What is the price you paid and from where ? Found these ..
*Molicel INR 18650 P26A Lithium Ion Battery*
* R 115 *
*




*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (27/7/20)

ARYANTO said:


> What is the price you paid and from where ? Found these ..
> *Molicel INR 18650 P26A Lithium Ion Battery*
> * R 115 *
> *
> ...



Machine Truck & Car
228 Bosworth Street
Alrode South, 1451

Andrew Kloppers
info@electronpowersports.co.za
www.electronpowersports.co.za

Molicel INR 18650 P26A R115 ea

Molicel INR-21700-P42A R158 ea

Delivery R90-R140

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> Machine Truck & Car
> 228 Bosworth Street
> Alrode South, 1451
> 
> ...


Yip, that's where I got mine from as well. Great service and good communication from Andrew made for a very pleasant buying experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Pioneer RTA #2 that I won in a lucky draw! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## KobusMTL (27/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Pioneer RTA #2 that I won in a lucky draw! Bazinga!
> View attachment 202508


Now that is very lucky.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/7/20)

Eish you guys are making it difficult to keep my promise to my wife! Repeat Mantra "I will not buy more vape gear" 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (27/7/20)

Prepare for loadshedding....
You have been warned

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/7/20)

Christos said:


> Prepare for loadshedding....
> You have been warned
> View attachment 202524
> View attachment 202525
> View attachment 202526


You have the power

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/7/20)

Christos said:


> Prepare for loadshedding....
> You have been warned
> View attachment 202524
> View attachment 202525
> View attachment 202526


No @Christos ... this ain’t loadshedding ... this is a battery pack to kickstart koeberg

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (27/7/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> No @Christos ... this ain’t loadshedding ... this is a battery pack to kickstart koeberg


buuuuut they need to be charged first!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (27/7/20)

Christos said:


> Prepare for loadshedding....
> You have been warned
> View attachment 202524
> View attachment 202525
> View attachment 202526


So how much do you charge per cell seing you baught the whole store lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (27/7/20)

THE REAPER said:


> So how much do you charge per cell seing you baught the whole store lol.


Sorry, all the bats are already spoken for

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KobusMTL (27/7/20)

Finally got my stock from bossvape. 
Tonight we mix a flavour I got on the site. 
Maybe if you can guess the flavour and staying in pretoria, i can sponsor you a 60ml 3mg (hope this allowed if not sorry admin) only 1 to give away as tester

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Birkie (27/7/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Finally got my stock from bossvape.
> Tonight we mix a flavour I got on the site.
> Maybe if you can guess the flavour and staying in pretoria, i can sponsor you a 60ml 3mg (hope this allowed if not sorry admin) only 1 to give away as tester
> View attachment 202528


Has to be a zoo biscuit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KobusMTL (27/7/20)

Birkie said:


> Has to be a zoo biscuit!


well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (27/7/20)

I was typing zoo biscuits...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (27/7/20)

Christos said:


> Prepare for loadshedding....
> You have been warned
> View attachment 202524
> View attachment 202525
> View attachment 202526


Damm how many devices do you got for all those batteries lol
But don't worry you will never run out of batteries 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (27/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Damm how many devices do you got for all those batteries lol
> But don't worry you will never run out of batteries
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I have enough to get though lockdown

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie (27/7/20)

Christos said:


> I have enough to get though lockdown


Never know how long it's gonna be

Luckily I bought 10 last month so sorted for awhile 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## LeislB (28/7/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Finally got my stock from bossvape.
> Tonight we mix a flavour I got on the site.
> Maybe if you can guess the flavour and staying in pretoria, i can sponsor you a 60ml 3mg (hope this allowed if not sorry admin) only 1 to give away as tester
> View attachment 202528


I guess *Zoo "You Biscuit"*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (28/7/20)

Christos said:


> I have enough to get though lockdown



hi, what is the safest way to get rid of old batteries, how do you go about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (28/7/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, what is the safest way to get rid of old batteries, how do you go about it.



Our local vape store had a recycling bin for batteries. They used to wrap in insulation tape first.

The local Woolworths also has recycling bins for batteries etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (28/7/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, what is the safest way to get rid of old batteries, how do you go about it.


I usually take them to a Woolworths as they have recycling bins in front of the store specifically for batteries but my local one has not got them. I use the woolies in Meyersdal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/7/20)

Christos said:


> I usually take them to a Woolworths as they have recycling bins in front of the store specifically for batteries but my local one has not got them. I use the woolies in Meyersdal.



thanks will check out my local Woolworths

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

Christos said:


> Prepare for loadshedding....
> You have been warned
> View attachment 202524
> View attachment 202525
> View attachment 202526

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (28/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 202576



Nice boro tank. Which conversion is that?

Seriously though, aren't Eksdom just your favourite 'service provider'?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silo (28/7/20)

Just got these from @Paul33. Thank you so much! You're a literal life saver, and just plain awesome!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Well, not exactly vape mail but the GoPro Hero 8 is for making vape video's... and fishing videos.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Well, not exactly vape mail but the GoPro Hero 8 is for making vape video's... and fishing videos.
> View attachment 202579


In this week's installment we will see @Rob Fisher vaping a Stratum while abseiling, skydiving and downhill MTB racing... stay tuned!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt (28/7/20)

Power mail







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (28/7/20)

I never realised batteries had a specific season. Does it fall between buck and rabbit season?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

DavyH said:


> I never realised batteries had a specific season. Does it fall between buck and rabbit season?


Whichever season is most "current"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## JurgensSt (28/7/20)

DavyH said:


> I never realised batteries had a specific season. Does it fall between buck and rabbit season?


After rabbit season but before quail season

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)

Christos said:


> Prepare for loadshedding....
> You have been warned
> View attachment 202524
> View attachment 202525
> View attachment 202526


Fuuuuuuk - you will never buy batt's again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Whichever season is most "current"...



I think WATT he wanted to know was why so many batteries have started showing up in peoples (h)OHMS, it's as if the demand has suddenly AMP(lified). Personally, I buy batteries when and where I want, it's not like there is a LAW against it....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)

Christos said:


> buuuuut they need to be charged first!


Xstar 8 ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I think WATT he wanted to know was why so many batteries have started showing up in peoples (h)OHMS, it's as if the demand has suddenly AMP(lified). Personally, I buy batteries when and where I want, it's not like there is a LAW against it....


Skerp - baie skerp DRS.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/7/20)

any guesses ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (30/7/20)

just a very nicely made battery holder, top quality

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)

vicTor said:


> any guesses ?
> 
> View attachment 202720


No clue ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)

@vicTor , from where , think I need to want one too...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (30/7/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @vicTor , from where , think I need to want one too...



you have PM

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/7/20)

just 


vicTor said:


> you have PM


PM @Christos too, he'll need about 10 of those as well....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (30/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> just
> 
> PM @Christos too, he'll need about 10 of those as well....


I just put together a 104 battery holder yesterday. I’ll make a thread soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> just
> 
> PM @Christos too, he'll need about 10 of those as well....



I offered him a solution that I could make but he wants to DIY.

Holds 56 Batteries




Or have a couple of them

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (30/7/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> I offered him a solution that I could make but he wants to DIY.
> 
> Holds 56 Batteries
> 
> ...



that orange though !

next one, ok

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 202747
> View attachment 202748
> View attachment 202749
> View attachment 202750
> ...



Are you happy with it @Timwis ? I have one inbound!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)

1 x orange on the way to Orange Grove...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you happy with it @Timwis ? I have one inbound!


I can only comment on aesthetics, ergonomics and build quality as i haven't started using it yet but in that regard yes very mate, it has a really nice thick rubber coating and feels great in the hand with well positioned fire button!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

Timwis said:


> I can only comment on aesthetics, ergonomics and build quality as i haven't started using it yet but in that regard yes very mate, it has a really nice thick rubber coating and feels great in the hand with well positioned fire button!


@Rob Fisher it's form factor itself also makes it aesthetically pleasing to the eye if that makes any sense!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/20)

Timwis said:


> @Rob Fisher it's form factor itself also makes it aesthetically pleasing to the eye if that makes any sense!



Agreed! That's why I pulled the trigger!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TGMV (30/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed! That's why I pulled the trigger!


Oooh this does look nice indeed. And pretty cheap. 

Rob where did you get it from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

I must change my deodorant lol!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

AKS said:


> View attachment 202286
> 
> Also had a visit from the battery fairy.


Wish I had a battery fairy

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (30/7/20)

vicTor said:


> you have PM


I need one of those!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (30/7/20)

vicTor said:


> just a very nicely made battery holder, top quality
> 
> View attachment 202721
> 
> ...


Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/20)

TGMV said:


> Oooh this does look nice indeed. And pretty cheap.
> 
> Rob where did you get it from?



@TGMV I got it from France. https://www.lepetitvapoteur.com/fr/box-mod/8331-box-ksl-s-ksl-vapor.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (30/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I need one of those!!!



you do yes !

contact @Clouds4Days for info

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PartyDave (31/7/20)

This took faaaaar too long to arrive from China. Preorder unit that just arrived :/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (31/7/20)

PartyDave said:


> View attachment 202797
> This took faaaaar too long to arrive from China. Preorder unit that just arrived :/


After taking so long you would at least expect it to be delivered the right way up!

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## NecroticAngel (31/7/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 202747
> View attachment 202748
> View attachment 202749
> View attachment 202750
> ...


Wow!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (31/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Wow!!


My new deodorant did the trick, yesterday i couldn't even be a man's man (would need to of followed posts) today is that a chick saying Wow! lol (my wife's just whacked me over the head) oouuch!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/20)

Dvarw Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## TonySC (1/8/20)

vicTor said:


> you have PM



PM me too! Where did you get those?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (1/8/20)

TonySC said:


> PM me too! Where did you get those?



hi, message @Clouds4Days here on the forum

he'll sort you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (4/8/20)

Two atty additions and the XROS for extra MTL action.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## PartyDave (4/8/20)

KZOR said:


> Two atty additions and the XROS for extra MTL action.
> 
> View attachment 203189


Keen to hear your feedback on the Precisio. Been lusting after one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/8/20)

Thank you @Clouds4Days. Batteries in a better rotation holder now. I'm happy mate








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## PartyDave (5/8/20)

Some good vape mail today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## StompieZA (5/8/20)

Got some Vaporesso mail for review today 






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## KobusMTL (5/8/20)

StompieZA said:


> Got some Vaporesso mail for review today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Gen S there. Enjoy it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/8/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Lovely Gen S there. Enjoy it



Yeah i actually hoped they sent me this color but was only expecting the Nano, not the S and XROS as well

Reviews should be up by next week. Just have one or two other reviews i need to post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## KobusMTL (5/8/20)

Can't wait to see what you have to say on it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo (5/8/20)

PartyDave said:


> Some good vape mail today
> View attachment 203248


Damn, no ways!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (5/8/20)

Rba for the pm80 for cbd

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/20)

A huge shout out to @Ruwaid fir sending me this little beaut in perfect condition. Can't wait to get home to marry it with a matching Siren!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Ruwaid (5/8/20)

thank YOU bud...it was my pleasure and hope you enjoy it!!



Grand Guru said:


> A huge shout out to @Ruwaid fir sending me this little beaut in perfect condition. Can't wait to get home to marry it with a matching Siren!
> View attachment 203258

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Mollie (5/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> A huge shout out to @Ruwaid fir sending me this little beaut in perfect condition. Can't wait to get home to marry it with a matching Siren!
> View attachment 203258


Please let me know how the warwolf performs I got one and it's big brother coming this way 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Please let me know how the warwolf performs I got one and it's big brother coming this way
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Looks even better than on the website pictures... Good thing @Grand Guru posted this photo after I completed the purchase or your Warwolf may have been travelling with a sibling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mollie (5/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Looks even better than on the website pictures... Good thing @Grand Guru posted this photo after I completed the purchase or your Warwolf may have been travelling with a sibling!


Apparently it's quite small but Jai Haze was impressed and it's more for the wife the big brother is gonna be mine 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Apparently it's quite small but Jai Haze was impressed and it's more for the wife the big brother is gonna be mine
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Small would have been good, I am going to have to explain away an Odin 200

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mollie (5/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Small would have been good, I am going to have to explain away an Odin 200


Like I said decisions decisions haha 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Easy Mod from Ambition Mods and Sun Box Italy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/20)

And one more vaoe mail for the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ShortCutNinja (5/8/20)

All this mail makes me want to order something... Anything... Just because FOMO!

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Moonglow DNA40!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! A couple more Haar's!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## AKS (5/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Moonglow DNA40!
> View attachment 203265


What a beaut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silo (5/8/20)

Late to post, but got some diy supplies earlier! TheFlavourMill is on point!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/20)

This is a major shoutout to @*Clouds4Days*
Marcio , this is a WINNER , loving it , just need another one - got some batteries that's still homeless

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Please let me know how the warwolf performs I got one and it's big brother coming this way
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


It is one of the smallest single 18650 mods I held. Ergonomics are perfect. It’s very comfortable in hand and the fire button is well located for thumb firing. The screen is big and very bright. The build quality is overall excellent. I’ve been vaping on it the whole afternoon and I’m loving it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (5/8/20)

Jeepers, great haul everyone! Seems like Wednesday the 5th of August was a bumper vape mail day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> This is a major shoutout to @*Clouds4Days*
> Marcio , this is a WINNER , loving it , just need another one - got some batteries that's still homeless
> View attachment 203280




@Clouds4Days , @ARYANTO , how many batteries can it hold ?

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (6/8/20)

Vape mail thanks to the great folks at Vape King (who would never get a one star review from me)!



Edit:

I've been fascinated by the angularity of this mod for some time and it reminded me of something but couldn't pin down. Anyway, I remembered yesterday. For those of 'a certain age', you may recall Logan's Run (1976) and one of the many villains, Box -

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! New wire snips and little pliers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/20)

The most important Vape Mail of the year so far! Vape Mail of mega proportions Baby! The Stratum Aerodynamic for Friends of Stratum only!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Easy Mod from Ambition Mods and Sun Box Italy.
> View attachment 203260
> View attachment 203261


That "blue" sticker is not sitting well with my ocd 

Mod looks good though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ShortCutNinja (6/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The most important Vape Mail of the year so far! Vape Mail of mega proportions Baby! The Stratum Aerodynamic for Friends of Stratum only!
> View attachment 203381
> View attachment 203382
> 
> ...


Blixem dis mooi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (6/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! New wire snips and little pliers!
> View attachment 203380


One on the left is a chicken dinner. I use it all the time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (6/8/20)

Thanks @Clouds4Days this is perfect for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (6/8/20)

Slick said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days this is perfect for me
> 
> View attachment 203404


Looking for a “cute” rating

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/8/20)

Slick said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days this is perfect for me
> 
> View attachment 203404



Awesome brother. 
Once your battery collection grows and you ready for a upgrade hit me up

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (6/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The most important Vape Mail of the year so far! Vape Mail of mega proportions Baby! The Stratum Aerodynamic for Friends of Stratum only!
> View attachment 203381
> View attachment 203382
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (7/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The most important Vape Mail of the year so far! Vape Mail of mega proportions Baby! The Stratum Aerodynamic for Friends of Stratum only!
> View attachment 203381
> View attachment 203382
> 
> ...


Now this it right up my ally. How beautiful that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/20)

My dream atty a reality ... 2 days with dhl is a record

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/20)

2 years since I bought any batteries so it's about time that I replaced the old ones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Clouds4Days , @ARYANTO , how many batteries can it hold ?
> 
> .


18, but he have bigger ones too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Clouds4Days , @ARYANTO , how many batteries can it hold ?
> 
> .



Hi brother
I can make it as big or as small as you need.
10 x 18650



18x 18650



22x 18640



44x18650

Reactions: Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (8/8/20)

Unexpected Saturday vape mail! Ordered yesterday, delivered 10 minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (8/8/20)

That's awesome @DavyH! Now you get to enjoy it the whole long weekend! Let us know how it vapes?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (8/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Unexpected Saturday vape mail! Ordered yesterday, delivered 10 minutes ago.
> 
> View attachment 203594


Ayyyy I also ordered yesterday, also in jhb, wag ma nog altyd! The odds were in your favour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shaun2707 (8/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Ayyyy I also ordered yesterday, also in jhb, wag ma nog altyd! The odds were in your favour



Looking forward to hearing what it Vape’s like in MTL mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (8/8/20)

LeislB said:


> That's awesome @DavyH! Now you get to enjoy it the whole long weekend! Let us know how it vapes?


I will! I’m waiting for some new...erm...CBD e-juice ... which I don’t expect before Wednesday, but I’ll give some impressions as soon as I do. Initially, it seems like a great set up for wicking with a really deep juice well, easy to coil too. Very user friendly. I suspect the replacement tall glass kits will be in demand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (8/8/20)

shaun2707 said:


> Looking forward to hearing what it Vape’s like in MTL mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shouldve said i didn't order this, haha, ordered the asgard minis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (8/8/20)

Normally quiet on Saturday and a weekend DHL delivery is rare but had a good day, still get that buzz of the unopened parcel especially if it's a surprise delivery and i don't actually know what's inside, it's Christmas Day nearly every day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (8/8/20)

Some 2.5ID Coils for my rekindled love affair with MTL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (8/8/20)

Another 75C Device for my collection!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (8/8/20)

Surprise DHL delivery, a bunch of review samples from Rincoe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## CJB85 (8/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Some 2.5ID Coils for my rekindled love affair with MTL!
> 
> View attachment 203615


I have been using their MTL Alien and MTL staple coils for quite some time now. Coilology really makes really great coils for mass produced stuff. I have some MTL clapton and MTL fused clapton on spools, but haven’t gotten around to using it yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (8/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> I have been using their MTL Alien and MTL staple coils for quite some time now. Coilology really makes really great coils for mass produced stuff. I have some MTL clapton and MTL fused clapton on spools, but haven’t gotten around to using it yet.


MTL seems to be making a real come back i went to about a dozen sites and these were out of stock while DL suited coils are readily available, eventually found a site that had some in stock. It seems as quick as vendors get decent MTL coils they sell out straightaway!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (8/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> I have been using their MTL Alien and MTL staple coils for quite some time now. Coilology really makes really great coils for mass produced stuff. I have some MTL clapton and MTL fused clapton on spools, but haven’t gotten around to using it yet.


Yeah i have loads of spools but so busy testing, writing reviews and doing everything else i need to do in life it's just so much easier to stick a pre-wound coil in their especially as a few of the mass produced coils including the coilology ones are really decent quality and still a cheap option!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (8/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Surprise DHL delivery, a bunch of review samples from Rincoe!
> 
> View attachment 203617



Daayum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah i have loads of spools but so busy testing, writing reviews and doing everything else i need to do in life it's just so much easier to stick a pre-wound coil in their especially as a few of the mass produced coils including the coilology ones are really decent quality and still a cheap option!


Yeah I have to admit that I wont do spools again. I never measure exactly so end up wasting a lot of wire anyway. Just a pity those other MTL wires were not available in pre-rolled when I bought. I stocked up on a ton of coilology DL coils now in the group buy, so I won’t be needing new coils for a couple of years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964 (9/8/20)

My swag 2 carbon fibre mod kit is on the plane with courier en way. I wasn't sure if the new swag 2 range available in SA yet, couldn't see it in any SA shops yet so thought I'd share. I saw a few posts for members looking for swag 2 in black only. So was I until I saw the new carbon fibre kit. Looks like quite a popular mod and following on the group. I liked the tactical look of the carbon fibre mod specifically. The whole new range in 2nd pic.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (9/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> My swag 2 carbon fibre mod kit is on the plane with courier en way. I wasn't sure if the new swag 2 range available in SA yet, couldn't see it in any SA shops yet so thought I'd share. I saw a few posts for members looking for swag 2 in black only. So was I until I saw the new carbon fibre kit. Looks like quite a popular mod and following on the group. I liked the tactical look of the carbon fibre mod specifically. The whole new range in 2nd pic.
> 
> View attachment 203674



Nice. The cf and hi-vis schemes are great.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/8/20)

Monday morning vape mail

Mission XV KRMA
Defiant designs DS with silver upgrade kit and silicone bottles

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Silo (10/8/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Monday morning vape mail
> 
> Mission XV KRMA
> Defiant designs DS with silver upgrade kit and silicone bottles
> ...



That looks good!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave (10/8/20)

DHL again playing with my heart. Order from Atmizoo stuck at their depot for 4 days

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Aspire Mixx!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Ether RTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! White sleeves from the Bearded Viking for my Dani's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Dani Mini Cone 22/24

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (10/8/20)

That looks very neat Rob!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (10/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Aspire Mixx!
> View attachment 203810
> View attachment 203811
> View attachment 203812
> View attachment 203813


Ah on my current most wanted list! Looks superb, can't wait to hear your thoughts skipper!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (10/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Aspire Mixx!
> View attachment 203810
> View attachment 203811
> View attachment 203812
> View attachment 203813


Oh and if it ever leaves the Vape cave, first dibs! Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ether RTA!
> View attachment 203817
> View attachment 203818


Would like to hear your thoughts on that I am contemplating getting one too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ShortCutNinja (10/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ether RTA!
> View attachment 203817
> View attachment 203818


Let me know what your thoughts are. If you're not going to hold on to it I'll give it a try. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Ah on my current most wanted list! Looks superb, can't wait to hear your thoughts skipper!



@Jengz I'm not a big fan of side by side mods but you can't fault the Mixx. Well built and looks pretty good.

You have to learn how to hold an SBS because you can't block the airflow on the atty but overall I'm very happy with this purchase!




PS A little fish told me that Sirs may have them real soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Brenden (10/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Some "local ciggie" flavour one shots to try
> 
> Thanks to @TFM for the prompt service.
> 
> ...


Please let us know how these compare to the real stuff !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (10/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jengz I'm not a big fan of side by side mods but you can't fault the Mixx. Well built and looks pretty good.
> 
> You have to learn how to hold an SBS because you can't block the airflow on the atty but overall I'm very happy with this purchase!
> View attachment 203858
> ...


Thanks Uncle Rob. It looks bloody damn amazing! I'm hoping my dvarw mtls airflow matches up exactly where your dls airflow is sitting, that was my only concern.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Thanks Uncle Rob. It looks bloody damn amazing! I'm hoping my dvarw mtls airflow matches up exactly where your dls airflow is sitting, that was my only concern.



It won't matter where it lines up because with the 22mm atty there is plenty of airflow space no matter where the airhole ends up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (10/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> It won't matter where it lines up because with the 22mm atty there is plenty of airflow space no matter where the airhole ends up.
> View attachment 203860


OH RIGHT! I forgot that it accommodates the 24mm Atties, blonde moment. Lets wait for the Sirs to haal uit and wyse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/8/20)

Brenden said:


> Please let us know how these compare to the real stuff !



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/oneshots-tobacco-road.t67799/#post-865219

I will keep adding my thoughts as I try the others

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (11/8/20)

Hardly post vapemail but excited about these two. Something to keep me going until the GB 2020 arrives.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz (11/8/20)

Had to get some more of these great things.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## LeislB (11/8/20)

This is the post that keeps making me burn holes in my pockets! Love seeing all the new goodies but not good for my impulse control! Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (11/8/20)

LeislB said:


> This is the post that keeps making me burn holes in my pockets! Love seeing all the new goodies but not good for my impulse control! Enjoy!


Welcome to vaping! 
Please fasten your seatbelt

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (12/8/20)

Two pulls in and trumps any dual coil rda I've ever owned, my drop and reload x were very hard to beat but this asgard mini takes the top position! Amazing draw, flavour and i rather like how it looks on my mech! Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa for the recommendation!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/20)

Big shout out to @Rob Fisher , thank you for the 2 purple Siam drip tips ,goes perfectly with the purple Dani

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (12/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Big shout out to @Rob Fisher , thank you for the 2 purple Siam drip tips ,goes perfectly with the purple Dani


We dont believe you until we see proof!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (12/8/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204041
> 
> View attachment 204042
> 
> Two pulls in and trumps any dual coil rda I've ever owned, my drop and reload x were very hard to beat but this asgard mini takes the top position! Amazing draw, flavour and i rather like how it looks on my mech! Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa for the recommendation!


The name bothers me 





you can pick whichever you prefer....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## M.Adhir (12/8/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204041
> 
> View attachment 204042
> 
> Two pulls in and trumps any dual coil rda I've ever owned, my drop and reload x were very hard to beat but this asgard mini takes the top position! Amazing draw, flavour and i rather like how it looks on my mech! Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa for the recommendation!



Did the assguard come with memory sticks??
Asking for a friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (12/8/20)

Christos said:


> The name bothers me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





M.Adhir said:


> Did the assguard come with memory sticks??
> Asking for a friend



Faaaaassekkkk to the both of you, I'm in flavour city! Hahaha

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (12/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Faaaaassekkkk to the both of you, I'm in flavour city! Hahaha


2nd “tsek” for today  

looking for 1 more....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir (12/8/20)

Christos said:


> 2nd “tsek” for today
> 
> looking for 1 more....



Tsek

Glad I could help complete someone's day

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (12/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Tsek


This doesn’t count as it wasn’t deserved

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir (12/8/20)

Christos said:


> This doesn’t count as it wasn’t deserved



Man I was counting on that being my good deed for the day.

Now that you've let me down , TSEK!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (12/8/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Hardly post vapemail but excited about these two. Something to keep me going until the GB 2020 arrives.
> 
> View attachment 203907
> View attachment 203906


Ditto!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid (13/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Ditto!
> 
> View attachment 204084


 @Timwis very keen to see a review or your thoughts on both but especuially the aromamizer lite 1.5 bud! Not many reviews out on the V1.5 regarding the coil lead length/coil height. Please share your thoughts when u can.
PS...enjoying the lite alot...flavour is outstanding and such a smooth draw.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (13/8/20)

Shout out to the man, the legend @Vape Republic for the hook-up! Trilogy on the odin 200!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (13/8/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204188
> 
> Shout out to the man, the legend @Vape Republic for the hook-up! Trilogy on the odin 200!


Don’t you have enough vape gear?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Jengz (13/8/20)

Christos said:


> Don’t you have enough vape gear?


Dont you have enough 'funny ratings'?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## M.Adhir (13/8/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204188
> 
> Shout out to the man, the legend @Vape Republic for the hook-up! Trilogy on the odin 200!



Eish mara Dibsy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (13/8/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204188
> 
> Shout out to the man, the legend @Vape Republic for the hook-up! Trilogy on the odin 200!


That setup looks fantastic. My wishlist is growing more by the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (13/8/20)

Latest products from Kangertech, sorry i mean't Lost Vape!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/20)

New vape toolkit

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## SJY124 (14/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> New vape toolkit
> View attachment 204251


That's something I have been looking for.
@incredible_hullk Mind if I ask where you got it from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/20)

SJY124 said:


> That's something I have been looking for.
> @incredible_hullk Mind if I ask where you got it from?


@SJY124 from takealot

https://www.takealot.com/45-in-1-precision-screwdriver-tool-kit/PLID52094576

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> New vape toolkit
> View attachment 204251


Got the same set-up , fits everything from hex to Phillips - perfect to fix from cell phones to tighten coils .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (14/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> @SJY124 from takealot
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/45-in-1-precision-screwdriver-tool-kit/PLID52094576


Looks like its decent. Has a 0.9 and a 1.3 mm hex. a 0.7 would have made it a all rounder!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KobusMTL (14/8/20)

Vape mail. Can't wait to open this.... 
Paid 9:30 this morning and just arrived. Amazing service from andrew.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## KobusMTL (14/8/20)

Always love late friday afternoon vape mail. 
Very nice shop supplied me with these.



Got some Molicel 18650 from Andrew

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## adriaanh (14/8/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Always love late friday afternoon vape mail.
> Very nice shop supplied me with these.
> View attachment 204273
> 
> ...


@KobusMTL If I may ask where did you get the wotofo goodies from?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (14/8/20)

Christos said:


> Looks like its decent. Has a 0.9 and a 1.3 mm hex. a 0.7 would have made it a all rounder!


Makro


https://www.makro.co.za/hardware-au...iece-screwdriver-set-/p/000000000000186778_EA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (14/8/20)

Good choice bro.


----------



## Resistance (14/8/20)

CTRiaan said:


> Makro
> View attachment 204279
> 
> https://www.makro.co.za/hardware-au...iece-screwdriver-set-/p/000000000000186778_EA


Also good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Latest products from Kangertech, sorry i mean't Lost Vape!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 204201


That looks like lost vape got abit lost in design phase @Timwis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (14/8/20)

CTRiaan said:


> Makro
> View attachment 204279
> 
> https://www.makro.co.za/hardware-au...iece-screwdriver-set-/p/000000000000186778_EA


Thanks. I own a few sets but I have gotten every size I need in the wera range. 
I prefer a single driver for each size as I have a bad habit of never being able to find the bit that I used 5 minutes ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (15/8/20)

mech support

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/20)

Looks like the pink 18650's are going out of fashion , after I painted my wall grey , every one started getting grey batteries

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ridha Khan (15/8/20)

Notion time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Hakhan (15/8/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 204041
> 
> View attachment 204042
> 
> Two pulls in and trumps any dual coil rda I've ever owned, my drop and reload x were very hard to beat but this asgard mini takes the top position! Amazing draw, flavour and i rather like how it looks on my mech! Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa for the recommendation!


@Jengz good call on the Asgard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir (15/8/20)

Some Saturday afternoon mail.
Aramex still hasn't delivered my parcel from June but they managed to deliver one that was dispatched yesterday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH (17/8/20)

Sometimes vape mail is by way of personal delivery- on a Sunday! New 18650 AIO and new doors for the SE courtesy of Eric at Capital Vape’s Randburg. Awesome stuff and good to meet someone as genuinely nice!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/20)

Guess this forum is going to get very busy in the next couple of days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

I’ll kick start this thread today 
Thank you @Rob Fisher!

These are nicer than in the pics.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/20)

Christos said:


> I’ll kick start this thread today
> Thank you @Rob Fisher!
> 
> These are nicer than in the pics.
> View attachment 204590



What camera did you use for the photo @Christos? Beautiful shot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> What camera did you use for the photo @Christos? Beautiful shot!


iPhone 11 Pro.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Safz_b (18/8/20)

At last some vape mail!
This thread is gonna be bumping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/20)

I bought this 2 weeks ago. Thanks to @BumbleBee who went out of his way to get it delivered to my door! Rose MTL baby

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I bought this 2 weeks ago. Thanks to @BumbleBee who went out of his way to get it delivered to my door! Rose MTL baby
> View attachment 204617



You lucky fish! On my wishlist still. Let me know how she vapes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/8/20)

It has started

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## KobusMTL (18/8/20)

Vape mail. Supporting local shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (18/8/20)

Finally some proper nic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (18/8/20)

Cornelius said:


> Finally some proper nic


Snap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Raindance (19/8/20)

Next stop: Tops.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 5


----------



## Dimi (19/8/20)

Vape collection from The Ecig Store

Two of my favorite mods back in the Stable.
The Yihi SX Q mini
The Double Barrel V3
@The eCigStore 

Thanks Zunaid for the awesome service and great prices again. You guys rock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (19/8/20)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 204675
> 
> Next stop: Tops.
> 
> Regards



Faaaaaaaantastic!!!! Nou so bek kort jam!! 

Waiting for my order to arrive and then I'll celebrate with a dop or two as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/20)

love the Inferno DB - handsome bugger ! Got the black as well , contemplating another one-Camo or Samurai .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> love the Inferno DB - handsome bugger ! Got the black as well , contemplating another one-Camo or Samurai .


Army green (plain) looks fantastic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/20)

Level 2 lockdown Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 21 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS (20/8/20)

Finally! Cinnamonny goodness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## RayDeny (20/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Level 2 lockdown Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 204774



now that’s how you restock!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (20/8/20)

Excited as hell about this one.
Thanks to Lungcandy for the great service.




Hope I love this. Beautiful thing.
Now to find a proper perch for it.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS (20/8/20)

When I opened it,the sun came out.....must be a sign.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/8/20)

AKS said:


> Excited as hell about this one.
> Thanks to Lungcandy for the great service.
> View attachment 204786
> View attachment 204788
> ...


@AKS you are so gonna enjoy this if you like flavour and clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/8/20)

AKS said:


> Excited as hell about this one.
> Thanks to Lungcandy for the great service.
> View attachment 204786
> View attachment 204788
> ...


@AKS suggestion.. noisy cricket 2 with some Pwm coils

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (20/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> @AKS suggestion.. noisy cricket 2 with some Pwm coils


Would look great,but my wallet locked itself in the bathroom. It refuses to come out.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby!
White caps for my Citadel and Haku Riveria!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## PartyDave (21/8/20)

A very good vapemail day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## DavyH (21/8/20)

Does this count as vape mail? It probably wouldn’t have arrived had @Rob Fisher’s set up not piqued my interest...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## blujeenz (21/8/20)

DavyH said:


> Does this count as vape mail? It probably wouldn’t have arrived had @Rob Fisher’s set up not piqued my interest...
> 
> View attachment 204910


Not an air fryer, so that's a fat no from me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (21/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> Not an air fryer, so that's a fat no from me.



What would I do with another airfryer?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> Not an air fryer, so that's a fat no from me.



Isn't it a type of rudimentary air fryer? Like a mech air fryer?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Isn't it a type of rudimentary air fryer? Like a mech air fryer?


So be careful as to the amount of chips you put in to prevent venting

Ensure you are familiar with Slap Chips Law before purchasing

Formula: WG = SC/K

Where WG = weight gain
SC = Slap Chips in kg
K = KG lost per day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## blujeenz (21/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Isn't it a type of rudimentary air fryer? Like a mech air fryer?


Not unless you fire up your mech with charcoal.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hakhan (21/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> So be careful as to the amount of chips you put in to prevent venting
> 
> Ensure you are familiar with Slap Chips Law before purchasing
> 
> ...


post of the week nominee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## NOOB (21/8/20)

Vape mail baby! Thank the pope the tobacco ban was lifted, was on my very last 2ml's of nic at the time of delivery!






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos (21/8/20)

Finally, the big boy has arrived!
Thank you @JurgensSt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## AKS (21/8/20)

Christos said:


> Finally, the big boy has arrived!
> Thank you @JurgensSt.
> 
> View attachment 204934
> ...


Holy cow that’s Large!
And beautiful.Nice one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/8/20)

Christos said:


> Finally, the big boy has arrived!
> Thank you @JurgensSt.
> 
> View attachment 204934
> ...


Enjoy it. I want to open the other one now 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/20)

Pod Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (21/8/20)

Very impressed with my Brushed Silver Odin Mini so got a Brushed red one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (21/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pod Mail Baby!
> View attachment 204947
> View attachment 204948
> View attachment 204949


Don't know if you've seen the VXV Soulmate RDTA for Drag S/X Rob but it looks a winner but won't know until the Pigeon finally navigates to our Flat and i try it out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't know if you've seen the VXV Soulmate RDTA for Drag S/X Rob but it looks a winner but won't know until the Pigeon finally navigates to our Flat and i try it out!



I haven't... but thanks for the heads up... look forward to your review!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (21/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't... but thanks for the heads up... look forward to your review!


https://www.sourcemore.com/vxv-soulmate-rdta-pod-for-drag-s-x.html

They also do a Soulmate RDTA for the Fetch Pro and Vaporesso Target Pod mods, maybe others!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/8/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't know if you've seen the VXV Soulmate RDTA for Drag S/X Rob but it looks a winner but won't know until the Pigeon finally navigates to our Flat and i try it out!


Can’t wait for this review, I “need” a rda as the coils are just proving to be too much of a drain, and the drag is becoming a daily staple. Missed a small batch that came in here, but maybe someone will bring some more in at a reasonable price to make up my mind.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (23/8/20)

Yesterday's Vape Mail!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/20)

Small Monday morning Vape Mail package baby 
Really battling to get my hands on the 2.5mm lately.Wish more vape shops in Cape Town would keep stock of this item.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/20)

AKS said:


> Excited as hell about this one.
> Thanks to Lungcandy for the great service.
> View attachment 204786
> View attachment 204788
> ...


Mine is still sealed - pre ordered and BOOOM - next moment everybody is running around and bragging with theirs - so I chucked it in my ''half not interested'' box - maybe one day when I'm bored

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Mine is still sealed - pre ordered and BOOOM - next moment everybody is running around and bragging with theirs - so I chucked it in my ''half not interested'' box - maybe one day when I'm bored


You're welcome to pass it along to me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Christos (24/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> You're welcome to pass it along to me...


Oh look another purchase incoming for you

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/8/20)

Christos said:


> Oh look another purchase incoming for you


PASS along. No monies shall be exchanged during this transaction

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## CJB85 (24/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> PASS along. No monies shall be exchanged during this transaction


So the inverse of a Covid PPE tender, where money is exchanged but no goods are passed along?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> So the inverse of a Covid PPE tender, where money is exchanged but no goods are passed along?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/20)

Not really Vape Mail but it can and will be used for Vape Expo's. GoPro Cap!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/20)

Vape Mail from France! KLS from Le Petit Vapoteur!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 18


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape Mail but it can and will be used for Vape Expo's. GoPro Cap!
> View attachment 205533



Now we only need to find a Vape Expo of some sorts....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/20)

Vape Mail Baby! A beautifully packed and labelled gift from Egypt! Thank you for the coils and mod bags Ahmed Refaei!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really Vape Mail but it can and will be used for Vape Expo's. GoPro Cap!
> View attachment 205533


Look !!! A Unicorn

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (25/8/20)

About half of BLCK just got delivered it feels like

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/8/20)

This looks like it's gonna be a goody

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Paul33 (25/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> About half of BLCK just got delivered it feels like
> 
> View attachment 205542

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Lushen (25/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from France! KLS from Le Petit Vapoteur!
> View attachment 205534
> View attachment 205535



Uncle @Rob Fisher , how long does delivery take for you from Le Petit Vapoteur? I am waiting well over 10 days for my deliveries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/20)

Lushen said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , how long does delivery take for you from Le Petit Vapoteur? I am waiting well over 10 days for my deliveries



Like forever! I think it took nearly a month to arrive at MyUS from France! I try never order from France! I ordered an RTA from another French web site and despite paying for courier they sent it by post to SA... that was 3 months ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Lushen (25/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Like forever! I think it took nearly a month to arrive at MyUS from France! I try never order from France! I ordered an RTA from another French web site and despite paying for courier they sent it by post to SA... that was 3 months ago!



Thank you. Seems like my order got sent to SAPO as well, so I am guessing it is a 3 month wait or more

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/20)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 






Now I have a slight problem... None of my currently owned RTA's fit..  So yes @Christos , This means I'm not done buying...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## TGMV (25/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baks, get a dvarw. Thou shall not regret

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/20)

TGMV said:


> Baks, get a dvarw. Thou shall not regret


Going to be a second hand one for now (if I can find one) Finances are low as it was SWAMBO's birthday month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir (25/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Going to be a second hand one for now (if I can find one) Finances are low as it was SWAMBO's birthday month.



See you shoulda bought Swambo a Dvarw for her bday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> See you shoulda bought Swambo a Dvarw for her bday


Yeah, and sommer add a new 65" UHD tv too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (25/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Going to be a second hand one for now (if I can find one) Finances are low as it was SWAMBO's birthday month.


Still my birthday month. I’m going to bring a baksteen to your car if you don’t buy me something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (25/8/20)

I have a dvarw MTL for your new mod @baksteen8168

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/20)

Christos said:


> I have a dvarw MTL for your new mod @baksteen8168


And how many mazillions will I be paying for the privilege of owning something that your lips touched?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (25/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> And how many mazillions will I be paying for the privilege of owning something that your lips touched?


My hourly rate

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/20)

Christos said:


> My hourly rate


Two raaand and fiddy cents... Hmmm, sounds a bit steep... 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## TGMV (25/8/20)

Pity the dvarw is pricey, but I can justify the price. You will definitely recover the cost after selling your others @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/20)

TGMV said:


> Pity the dvarw is pricey, but I can justify the price. You will definitely recover the cost after selling your others @baksteen8168


I'll eventually get an Authentic. For now the clone I just bought should momentarily fill the "want to need" gap. 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JB1987 (26/8/20)

Received a Tauren Beest from @MRHarris1 and some juice from TKO. This is a superb RTA @KZOR , I can see why you like it so much.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (26/8/20)

Something I was looking forward to since the morning. Just dropped by TCG courtesy of Mr @Rob Fisher and man it's a beaut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## KZOR (26/8/20)

JB1987 said:


> This is a superb RTA



I have had Reloads, Kylins, Profiles, Intakes, Serpents, Dead Rabbits, Juggerknots, Blottos, Zeus's, Bulks, Rebirths, Destiny's and so on but my Beests always seem to find its way back to my hand within a hour or so.  Glad you also like it.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)

Birthday gifts from the housemates 2 x LIQUA's and then a special delivery from @ivc_mixer - Thank you Sir .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (26/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Birthday gifts from the housemates 2 x LIQUA's and then a special delivery from @ivc_mixer - Thank you Sir .
> View attachment 205641


Happy Birthday! Those are awesome gifts!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/8/20)

Big thank you to @MRHarris1
All clean,neat and tidy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (26/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from France! KLS from Le Petit Vapoteur!
> View attachment 205534
> View attachment 205535



this looks rather stunning @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/8/20)

Dhl on the ball as usual

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/8/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Can’t wait for this review, I “need” a rda as the coils are just proving to be too much of a drain, and the drag is becoming a daily staple. Missed a small batch that came in here, but maybe someone will bring some more in at a reasonable price to make up my mind.



https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/products/vxv-soulmate-rdta-for-voopoo-drag-x-drag-s

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (27/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Something I was looking forward to since the morning. Just dropped by TCG courtesy of Mr @Rob Fisher and man it's a beaut!



That looks the business for sure, enjoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/8/20)

level 2 Vape mail budget was tight,but at least I'll be vaping...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85 (28/8/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 205751
> level 2 Vape mail budget was tight,but at least I'll be vaping...


That is a VERY good one shot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/8/20)

Some goodies received today... thanks @MRHarris1 !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/20)

Vape Mail with the kind assistance of @Rob Fisher 
From the USA, he covered the cost of delivery to my door !!! 
*Thank you so much for your assistance and kind generosity @Rob Fisher , it is so greatly appreciated.* 








.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 18


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/8/20)

I wish we could get this atty here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> I wish we could get this atty here




I didn't find it in SA when I searched so bought from Fasttech because they were the only ones who have the bubble glass.
Unfortunately they are sold out of the rta but still have the bubble glass.
Here's a list of places that still have it:

3fvape only has the polished rta for $31
2fdeal has all 3 colours at $35
fasttech has the bubble glass

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Jengz (28/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Vape Mail with the kind assistance of @Rob Fisher
> From the USA, he covered the cost of delivery to my door !!!
> *Thank you so much for your assistance and kind generosity @Rob Fisher , it is so greatly appreciated.*
> 
> ...


Dibs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (28/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> That is a VERY good one shot.


Agree. I've been using it for a very long time and I hardly leave black without one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Vape Mail with the kind assistance of @Rob Fisher
> From the USA, he covered the cost of delivery to my door !!!
> *Thank you so much for your assistance and kind generosity @Rob Fisher , it is so greatly appreciated.*
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher Rocks

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Vape Mail with the kind assistance of @Rob Fisher
> From the USA, he covered the cost of delivery to my door !!!
> *Thank you so much for your assistance and kind generosity @Rob Fisher , it is so greatly appreciated.*
> 
> ...



That’s awesome @ddk1979 , how you finding it? What juice have you vaped in it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (29/8/20)

Silver said:


> That’s awesome @ddk1979 , how you finding it? What juice have you vaped in it?




@Silver , it's the best mtl rta that I have tried (not that I've tried that many).
I still use my Kayfun v3 mini and Kayfun prime (clones), but for me this beats them hands down.

I'm vaping an Orange recipe from @Andre at 18W-20W on a 0.85 coil and it's so smooth.
Really great flavour.

@MrGSmokeFree also has one so perhaps he can comment as well.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (29/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , it's the best mtl rta that I have tried (not that I've tried that many).
> I still use my Kayfun v3 mini and Kayfun prime (clones), but for me this beats them hands down.
> 
> I'm vaping an Orange recipe from @Andre at 18W-20W on a 0.85 coil and it's so smooth.
> ...



That's great to hear!
Do you have it set up quite tight or a loose-ish MTL?
How does it handle tight draws?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , it's the best mtl rta that I have tried (not that I've tried that many).
> I still use my Kayfun v3 mini and Kayfun prime (clones), but for me this beats them hands down.
> 
> I'm vaping an Orange recipe from @Andre at 18W-20W on a 0.85 coil and it's so smooth.
> ...


It is a AWESOME MTL tank @Silver If you can get your hands on one get one. Amazing flavour for me and I just vape tobacco juice in it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> It is a AWESOME MTL tank @Silver If you can get your hands on one get one. Amazing flavour for me and I just vape tobacco juice in it.



Thanks - we are trying
Appreciate the feedback !

Cant believe these guys stopped making it - I mean, if its so good - why on earth would they stop? Maybe they couldnt sell it properly... crazy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/8/20)

Silver said:


> That's great to hear!
> Do you have it set up quite tight or a loose-ish MTL?
> How does it handle tight draws?




@Silver , I'm busy doing a short write up with pics : Expromizer V4 vs Kayfun mini v3
Will post in a new thread

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (29/8/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks - we are trying
> Appreciate the feedback !
> 
> Cant believe these guys stopped making it - I mean, if its so good - why on earth would they stop? Maybe they couldnt sell it properly... crazy


I guess there was no mass demand and the manufacturer wasn’t meeting their targets.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/8/20)

@Silver , see the comparison of the Expromizer V4 vs kayfun mini V3 here

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/exvape-expromizer-v4-vs-kayfun-mini-v3.t68256/

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , it's the best mtl rta that I have tried (not that I've tried that many).
> I still use my Kayfun v3 mini and Kayfun prime (clones), but for me this beats them hands down.
> 
> I'm vaping an Orange recipe from @Andre at 18W-20W on a 0.85 coil and it's so smooth.
> ...


I agree, best overall MTL RTA I have tried. Kayfun Lite tends to have a little more intense flavour, but the draw and overall usability of the Expromizer is second to none.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (29/8/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks - we are trying
> Appreciate the feedback !
> 
> Cant believe these guys stopped making it - I mean, if its so good - why on earth would they stop? Maybe they couldnt sell it properly... crazy


@Silver have you guys tried ordering directly from EXVape? I had a look a little while ago and they still had stock of all the colors?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/8/20)

Exvape site is much more expensive = EUR 39.90 = 788.24 ZAR 

At 2fdeal it's $35 = 607.16 ZAR and they've got all 3 coilours as well

So a saving of R180+ per rta

Latest figures
1 USD = 17.3475 ZAR
1 EUR = 19.7554 ZAR
1 EUR = 1.1903 USD

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (30/8/20)

Just a note these prices Excluding courier costs and 15% vat and PayPal fees which is around 0.05 on the dollar extra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (30/8/20)

Some pick up mail! Huge shout out to @Vape Republic, @BATMAN Ace Of Vapes for the hookup. Some of my all time favourites and some new new to try!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## M.Adhir (30/8/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 205972
> 
> Some pick up mail! Huge shout out to @Vape Republic, @BATMAN Ace Of Vapes for the hookup. Some of my all time favourites and some new new to try!



Icy Cola!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (30/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Icy Cola!!!


Ay it's been a good 2 years since i last vaped it, winner cola vape this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (30/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Ay it's been a good 2 years since i last vaped it, winner cola vape this.



I remember this juice from the first vapecon I went to. Proper cola fizz pop flavour. 

Juicer was standing in the queue to get in with us. They kindly shared a sample with us. 

Man I vaped litres of that stuff after that!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (30/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I remember this juice from the first vapecon I went to. Proper cola fizz pop flavour.
> 
> Juicer was standing in the queue to get in with us. They kindly shared a sample with us.
> 
> Man I vaped litres of that stuff after that!


Sometimes is nice revisiting flavours

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (30/8/20)

@Jengz you'll be sorted for a while! I'd like to try the tropical Lychee from 8-ball

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (30/8/20)

LeislB said:


> @Jengz you'll be sorted for a while! I'd like to try the tropical Lychee from 8-ball


Believe it or not maybe 2 months if that... But two people vaping this stash, 8 ball tropical lychee is something special, a huge debate with myself between that and mango passion as my current favourote juice of all time but mango passion fruit takes it. A big yes from me for you to definitely try it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (30/8/20)

I'm not a fan of a mango vape so lychee it is for me! Yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea (1/9/20)

A small Vape mail for me today. 
So happy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Impressive service from Heaven Gifts... ordered on Friday and if DHL hadn't cocked up it would have been delivered yesterday! That is amazing! Three RTA's to play with! Kree, Expromizer and Brunhilde!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## Aasif cape vape (1/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Impressive service from Heaven Gifts... ordered on Friday and if DHL hadn't cocked up it would have been delivered yesterday! That is amazing! Three RTA's to play with! Kree, Expromizer and Brunhilde!
> View attachment 206178



That 22mm Kree . Please let us know your thoughts on it Uncle Rob. If you happen to not like it, you know who to call lol hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (1/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Impressive service from Heaven Gifts... ordered on Friday and if DHL hadn't cocked up it would have been delivered yesterday! That is amazing! Three RTA's to play with! Kree, Expromizer and Brunhilde!
> View attachment 206178


Ah how i wish it was the kree 24 to hear ur thoughts skipper, i heard guys convincingly saying it beats the dvarw and now I'm curious! Epic lineup there! That expromizer! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Impressive service from Heaven Gifts... ordered on Friday and if DHL hadn't cocked up it would have been delivered yesterday! That is amazing! Three RTA's to play with! Kree, Expromizer and Brunhilde!
> View attachment 206178



So much Jelaaas right now
Are we allowed to dibs the Kree and Expromizer yet ? 
Asking for a friend.
Wait, i might be the friend

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! The Voopoo PnP Pod Tank. Using the 0.1Ω coil at 40 watts. This is an impressive sub-ohm tank! The commercial coils seem to be improving all the time! The airflow fully open is just perfect a DL vape. It holds a good amount of juice at 4.5ml I am duly impressed!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (2/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Voopoo PnP Pod Tank. Using the 0.1Ω coil at 40 watts. This is an impressive sub-ohm tank! The commercial coils seem to be improving all the time! The airflow fully open is just perfect a DL vape. It holds a good amount of juice at 4.5ml I am duly impressed!
> View attachment 206280


Decent looking too.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (2/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (2/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Voopoo PnP Pod Tank. Using the 0.1Ω coil at 40 watts. This is an impressive sub-ohm tank! The commercial coils seem to be improving all the time! The airflow fully open is just perfect a DL vape. It holds a good amount of juice at 4.5ml I am duly impressed!
> View attachment 206280


Looks nice in Silver, the one that comes with the Argus GT is Black much prefer the look of yours. Hoping the VXV RDTA pod fits, giving it a quick look i think it will so play time later!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/9/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 206288


Like the look @Timwis , can’t wait for your review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## NOOB (2/9/20)

About two weeks ago I asked some questions on the forum about building coils and wire recommendations. I get a PM from a member saying he's got some unused wire and we strike a deal. Only AFTER the EFT did he mention that he's also got some spools of wire that has been opened/used and that he'll chuck those in as well. I received my Vape Mail earlier today with WAY more wire than I bargained for.
Mr. @Dela Rey Steyn you are a true Legend. Thank you once again for getting me started on my coil building journey and for the axtras.
Much appreciated brother.






Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Voopoo PnP Pod Tank. Using the 0.1Ω coil at 40 watts. This is an impressive sub-ohm tank! The commercial coils seem to be improving all the time! The airflow fully open is just perfect a DL vape. It holds a good amount of juice at 4.5ml I am duly impressed!
> View attachment 206280



that’s cool @Rob Fisher !
Is that a disposable ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/20)

Silver said:


> that’s cool @Rob Fisher !
> Is that a disposable ?



Nope... it's a sub-ohm Pod Tank. The Pod itself is the pod from the Drag X. It takes a commercial coil.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER (2/9/20)

Great big thanks to the man himself @Dela Rey Steyn for my vape mail and the xstra's he put in my parcel so thanks bud. Will do buseniss with you anytime. I know this post is a bit late but rather late than never. Thanks

And also a big thanks to @Ridha Khan also for vape mail that came earlier today and also for a few xstra's. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Silo (2/9/20)

NOOB said:


> About two weeks ago I asked some questions on the forum about building coils and wire recommendations. I get a PM from a member saying he's got some unused wire and we strike a deal. Only AFTER the EFT did he mention that he's also got some spools of wire that has been opened/used and that he'll chuck those in as well. I received my Vape Mail earlier today with WAY more wire than I bargained for.
> Mr. @Dela Rey Steyn you are a true Legend. Thank you once again for getting me started on my coil building journey and for the axtras.
> Much appreciated brother.
> 
> ...



Very noice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/20)

Vape Mail from @Sir Vape! I have been waiting to try the Cake Sale juice... I love coconut and am hoping this may be the one!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/20)

Thank you @Mauritz55 for handling the recoating of the Dvarw's! Beautiful job! So glad I don't have to send my Dvarw's all the way to Germany for coating! And having a close look at these two it seems SA has done a better job!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Mauritz55 (3/9/20)

Only my pleasure uncle Rob!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/9/20)

Is it a cerakote coating?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Is it a cerakote coating?



Yes it is @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/9/20)

Might need to get in-contact with @Mauritz55 to do a Matt Black or Dark Grey on my Expromizer v4 when it arrives

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Mauritz55 (3/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Might need to get in-contact with @Mauritz55 to do a Matt Black or Dark Grey on my Expromizer v4 when it arrives


You are more than welcome to contact me

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @Mauritz55 for handling the recoating of the Dvarw's! Beautiful job! So glad I don't have to send my Dvarw's all the way to Germany for coating! And having a close look at these two it seems SA has done a better job!
> View attachment 206348


Team SA wins @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz55 (3/9/20)

I firmly believe that we have some of the best engineers in South Africa!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Chronix (3/9/20)

My Bridg'd 1.2 finally arrived woooo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/20)

The Aston RTA finally arrived in South Africa after being in transit from France for months! Never ever use South African postal services!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (3/9/20)

Experimentation time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (3/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Might need to get in-contact with @Mauritz55 to do a Matt Black or Dark Grey on my Expromizer v4 when it arrives


Ooh Ooh Ooh!!! I also had to settle for a brushed silver...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Might need to get in-contact with @Mauritz55 to do a Matt Black or Dark Grey on my Expromizer v4 when it arrives


My noisy cricket would look cool with this done me thinks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/20)

Right so all these “tobacco” juices that came out in the last 6 months ... the nutty ones is fa soho for sure 

time for a soho/ cool mint mtl mix up

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (4/9/20)

Flippen awesome sauce this





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/20)

Some weird vape mail. I ordered some cotton and instead I get a R6000 watch. A few calls later and the watch is on his way ( Sorry I touched it dude) and hopefully I get my cotton today what is scary if I did not call this poor guy would not have received his watch.

Reactions: Winner 13 | Funny 9


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (4/9/20)

Another vapemail day





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/9/20)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Another vapemail day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to try these!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (4/9/20)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Another vapemail day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they commercial juices or one shots?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (4/9/20)

Cornelius said:


> Are they commercial juices or one shots?


12mg freebase mtl 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (4/9/20)

I think it’s been 2 years since I’ve last used a RTA. Last one I used was the Mage Rta.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Some white tips from Siam Mods Scotland! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## DavyH (4/9/20)

Vape mail baby! This MaTo has changed hands about 4 times on the forum classifieds since 2017. Don’t know why, it’s pretty sweet. The mechs are both c-words but they’re solid workmanship. The best bit was dealing with @Dela Rey Steyn, a thorough gentleman!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/9/20)

Thank you @DavyH, @THE REAPER & @NOOB for your kind words. It was such a pleasure to deal with you all. This forum is truly made up of amazing geniune people. MENS-MENSE! Hope all the kit serves you as well as it served me, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Aasif cape vape (5/9/20)

Saturday delivery! 
From the man himself @Rob Fisher and like he would say, Bazinga! 
Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Timwis (5/9/20)

*Days without Vape Mail feel so empty!!! *

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 7


----------



## Scouse45 (5/9/20)

Wow this tank is boss

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## AKS (7/9/20)

Monday morning vapemail....
If only every week could start this way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Ruwaid (7/9/20)

So glad this rta is back in my mtl arsenal.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## klipdrifter (7/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## antonherbst (7/9/20)

I havent posted here in a long while but this load will make uo for it. 

It was said that fetish has been identified. But i call it an all day vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Ridha Khan (8/9/20)

Just received a bottle of tropical queen from the wonderful people over at Queen of Hearts E liquid and all I can say is its the best orange and pineapple blend I have ever tasted

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! The new range from Thrifty Clouds! Thank you @Wayne pieterse

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Pod Mail! I'm so impressed with the Voopoo PnP Pod Tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## AKS (8/9/20)

Looks great,lets see how she runs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER (8/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The new range from Thrifty Clouds! Thank you @Wayne pieterse
> View attachment 206746


Well if there is a dibz, i wanna dibz the juice you wont be using lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The new range from Thrifty Clouds! Thank you @Wayne pieterse
> View attachment 206746


I have tried the Shades of White (fantastic dessert vape that isn't sickly sweet) and the Zef Punch which is also pretty good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BeaLea (8/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The new range from Thrifty Clouds! Thank you @Wayne pieterse
> View attachment 206746



I've been super keen to try some of those out. Would be interested to hear your thoughts. 
Had my eye on the Krush'd range just the other day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (8/9/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/20)

BeaLea said:


> I've been super keen to try some of those out. Would be interested to hear your thoughts.
> Had my eye on the Krush'd range just the other day



Started with the LeMango and still vaping it... very pleasantly surprised.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (8/9/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 206799



Very patriotic, Tim. If thur wis a Saltire wan, ah’d be huvin’ yon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea (8/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Started with the LeMango and still vaping it... very pleasantly surprised.



That one sounds amazing. I love my mango juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (9/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Pod Mail! I'm so impressed with the Voopoo PnP Pod Tank!
> View attachment 206747


Is @Rob Fisher conceding to the Pod Mod Craze!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Timwis (9/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Very patriotic, Tim. If thur wis a Saltire wan, ah’d be huvin’ yon.


Land of hope and glory! absolutely!!! If an RTA comes out called the Spitfire i will get 12 and say it's the best RTA ever even if it's a pile of shite!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## CJB85 (9/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Land of hope and glory! absolutely!!! If an RTA comes out called the Spitfire i will get 12 and say it's the best RTA ever even if it's a pile of shite!!!!!


Just pop some big Wotofo Aliens in whatever atty you have around, they also tend to "spit fire".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (9/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Land of hope and glory! absolutely!!! If an RTA comes out called the Spitfire i will get 12 and say it's the best RTA ever even if it's a pile of shite!!!!!


Suddenly i feel the urge to make a atty called spitfire, 12 already sold.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (9/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Suddenly i feel the urge to make a atty called spitfire, 12 already sold.



Obviously you should use Spitfire Ale advertising for inspiration:

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Is @Rob Fisher conceding to the Pod Mod Craze!!!



Well the Drag X and the Voopoo Pod Tank is certainly a cut above the rest and the first decent DL Pod Vape ever!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (10/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well the Drag X and the Voopoo Pod Tank is certainly a cut above the rest and the first decent DL Pod Vape ever!


Is that a quote after trying them all? Straight away i would say the Freemax AutoPod gives a better DL vape but there are others up there. The Drag X is at the top table but the coils are too leaky for my liking needing to remember to remove the pods if not using it and airflow control only really works from closed to half open. Then there is that protruding airflow control lever which kept catching in my pocket which i can see drawing blood if not careful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Is that a quote after trying them all? Straight away i would say the Freemax AutoPod gives a better DL vape but there are others up there. The Drag X is at the top table but the coils are too leaky for my liking needing to remember to remove the pods if not using it and airflow control only really works from closed to half open. Then there is that protruding airflow control lever which kept catching in my pocket which i can see drawing blood if not careful!



100% on all accounts @Timwis! Will check out the Freemax AutoPod! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (10/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% on all accounts @Timwis! Will check out the Freemax AutoPod! Thanks!


The Voopoo PnP coils give very good flavour but "in my opinion" the Freemax coils for the Autopod really are a cut above and don't leak! The Drag X device though is very nice just wish they had the common sense like Vaporesso to have a lower profile airflow lever, with a 510 adaptor it makes for a really good single battery standard device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)

Timwis said:


> The Voopoo PnP coils give very good flavour but "in my opinion" the Freemax coils for the Autopod really are a cut above and don't leak! The Drag X device though is very nice just wish they had the common sense like Vaporesso to have a lower profile airflow lever, with a 510 adaptor it makes for a really good single battery standard device!



I haven't had any leaking at all... but I will certainly try the Autopod if I can find a local vendor who stocks it. Thanks @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't had any leaking at all... but I will certainly try the Autopod if I can find a local vendor who stocks it. Thanks @Timwis!


I had leaking from the 0.2ohm coil. But none from the 0.15ohm coils. This tank has been sitting overnight with juice in:



Only some condensation from use, like most tanks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (10/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I had leaking from the 0.2ohm coil. But none from the 0.15ohm coils. This tank has been sitting overnight with juice in:
> View attachment 206962
> View attachment 206963
> 
> Only some condensation from use, like most tanks.


Interesting, you are not the first who have mentioned the 0.15ohm coil seems not to have the leaking issues. Most comments i get from Drag X owners (this is only one of 7 forums i post my reviews too plus 3 sub-reddits so i get loads of feedback) is if they leave the pod in overnight they pick the device up only to have e-liquid coming out the airflow slots, mind they are referring to the pods installed direct to the Drag X not with the Adapt 510 adaptor which i find the airflow slots higher so work better. With the other coils it seems to differ to what wattage they are vaped at and whether chain vaping, they hate the e-liquid warming up which causes them to leak like a sieve! I found the Drag X better than the Vinci when it comes to the leaky coils which makes little sense because they are the same coils. All i can go by is feedback and my own experience and i have suffered a right mess after leaving a pod attached overnight and many people have the same experience but the 0.15 coil (which i haven't tested so much myself) seems to be bucking the trend! Despite all that i do actually like the Drag X but now use with an RDTA pod which means i don't need to remove the pod when not using.

Another thing i have personally noticed which goes back to the PnP coils don't like the e-liquid getting warm is that when using the pods with adapt 510 the pods themselves stay much cooler!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/9/20)

Courtesy of inkdvapor
https://inkdvapor.co.za/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## JB1987 (10/9/20)

I got a Haar!  Most exciting vape mail in a while, now just waiting for some BVC coils... Thanks @Mauritz55 , was a pleasure dealing with you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## DavyH (10/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 206977



Oooooh. Pretty shiny thing!

Jealousy level fairly high now. I know where to find them, but I fear for my life if I do pull the trigger on this...

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (10/9/20)

JB1987 said:


> I got a Haar!  Most exciting vape mail in a while, now just waiting for some BVC coils... Thanks @Mauritz55 , was a pleasure dealing with you.
> 
> View attachment 206981



I'm afraid you have to donate the Haar to @BioHAZarD for that Mixx... It would look perfect.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (10/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I'm afraid you have to donate the Haar to @BioHAZarD for that Mixx... It would look perfect.



I was just thinking that I probably need a new mod for this. I wonder how many competitions I can say I won before the significant other catches on...

Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (10/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 206977


The FOMO is real. 
I may just break and pick one up from here:
https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/regulated-mods/aspire-mixx-mod/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/9/20)

Christos said:


> The FOMO is real.
> I may just break and pick one up from here:
> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/regulated-mods/aspire-mixx-mod/


Do eeettt

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/9/20)

Christos said:


> The FOMO is real.
> I may just break and pick one up from here:
> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/regulated-mods/aspire-mixx-mod/



Just say YESSSSSS!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Kree 24

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Hellvape MD!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Kree 24
> View attachment 206984
> View attachment 206985


I would be Intrigued with your thoughts on this one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! ThunderHead Creations One RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! All my Pico's have been lifted buy mates over time and when I spotted a white one I grabbed it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## ShortCutNinja (10/9/20)

Thanks @Rob Fisher.
Drip tips came! Now it's complete. 
Thanks for your help getting them here. Truly appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher.
> Drip tips came! Now it's complete.
> Thanks for your help getting them here. Truly appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 207032



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (10/9/20)

Big shout out to inkdVapor. Exceptional service as always!





BioHAZarD said:


> Do eeettt





DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just say YESSSSSS!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/20)

Got this luxury edition boost from Geekvape 







Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Argus GT and Voopoo RTA tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## DavyH (11/9/20)

Vape mail from @Hakhan! Another fine gent and a credit to forumites.




Kelpie developed in conjunction with Vaping with Vic. Kelpies are shape-shifting water sprites frequently manifesting as horses. Here are the ‘other’ Kelpies from Falkirk, just for interest’s sake.

Reactions: Winner 11 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/20)

Sincere tanks to our @ivc_mixer for the hassle I gave him to build me a Turkish delight flavour and of course the new favourites , bubblegum m/shake and ZOO COOKIES ! and a sampler as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## klipdrifter (11/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Argus GT and Voopoo RTA tank!
> View attachment 207139


Rob, please give me your thoughts on this. It looks stunning but I had a VooPoo Drag 187W in the past and the paint job on those was pathetic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (11/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Oooooh. Pretty shiny thing!
> 
> Jealousy level fairly high now. I know where to find them, but I fear for my life if I do pull the trigger on this...


I share my lives with my cat. Get one it's Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Rob, please give me your thoughts on this. It looks stunning but I had a VooPoo Drag 187W in the past and the paint job on those was pathetic



@klipdrifter I very rarely ever buy these kinds of mods but the Voopoo Pod range of Pod Tank has piqued my interest and am pretty impressed with the pods and the commercial coils... The Argus Mod appears to be really good quality... not sure how it will last but it looks very well made.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (12/9/20)

Technically a Vape-Pickup, but really happy to have some of this in the house again. Thanks a lot @GSM500 for the awesome service as usual!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (13/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Vape mail from @Hakhan! Another fine gent and a credit to forumites.
> 
> View attachment 207141
> 
> ...


Good to know. I like the 'drie poor pot' from Falkirk. It's great!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (13/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Good to know. I like the 'drie poor pot' from Falkirk. It's great!
> View attachment 207269



Good one! Given the number of Scottish artisans who ended up in SA, I wouldn’t be vaguely surprised if the entire potjie industry owes its existence to a Jock immigrant

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (13/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Good one! Given the number of Scottish artisans who ended up in SA, I wouldn’t be vaguely surprised if the entire potjie industry owes its existence to a Jock immigrant


Kerrie Afval probably started when some poor Scott’s haggis flopped, as the stomach burst open mid-boil.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (13/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Kerrie Afval probably started when some poor Scott’s haggis flopped, as the stomach burst open mid-boil.



Most probably a clone recipe developed by another immigrant when they borrowed the pot

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (13/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Kerrie Afval probably started when some poor Scott’s haggis flopped, as the stomach burst open mid-boil.



I did a quick Google - Falkirk pots were the result of a collaboration between a Scottish foundry and a local company, which became known as the Durban-Falkirk Iron Company, later abbreviated to....

Defy.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (13/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I did a quick Google - Falkirk pots were the result of a collaboration between a Scottish foundry and a local company, which became known as the Durban-Falkirk Iron Company, later abbreviated to....
> 
> Defy.



Now we know where the " Kerrie afval" originated from too.


CJB85 said:


> Kerrie Afval probably started when some poor Scott’s haggis flopped, as the stomach burst open mid-boil.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I did a quick Google - Falkirk pots were the result of a collaboration between a Scottish foundry and a local company, which became known as the Durban-Falkirk Iron Company, later abbreviated to....
> 
> Defy.


That is highly interesting thanks @DavyH

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (13/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I did a quick Google - Falkirk pots were the result of a collaboration between a Scottish foundry and a local company, which became known as the Durban-Falkirk Iron Company, later abbreviated to....
> 
> Defy.


https://www.timeslive.co.za/amp/sunday-times/lifestyle/2013-08-04-gone-to-pot/
This one?

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH (13/9/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.timeslive.co.za/amp/sunday-times/lifestyle/2013-08-04-gone-to-pot/
> This one?



That one. Half the coal locos and rolling stock in SA were Scottish built at one stage as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (14/9/20)

Epic vapemail baby! Destiny and Gata RTAs and a few extras courtesy of @Hakhan. A true gentleman and a pleasure to do business with. Day made!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Epic vapemail baby! Destiny and Gata RTAs and a few extras courtesy of @Hakhan. A true gentleman and a pleasure to do business with. Day made!
> View attachment 207408



so when is your Argus GT arriving?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (14/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> so when is your Argus GT arriving?


On its way

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (14/9/20)

Did someone say “Vapemail”??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 27 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (14/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Did someone say “Vapemail”??
> View attachment 207416



I'm showing this to my wife as proof that I don't have a problem.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Did someone say “Vapemail”??
> View attachment 207416


What time does the shop open? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## CJB85 (14/9/20)

JurgensSt said:


> What time does the shop open?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


If only, this is more like a charity drive! Things arrive, then they disappear to more deserving people!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Did someone say “Vapemail”??
> View attachment 207416


WTF ... this is a haul and a half

SUspect they came with a 4 ton delivery truck

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (14/9/20)

.... and a forklift because they broke the one in Dubai.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CJB85 (14/9/20)

Stranger said:


> .... and a forklift because they broke the one in Dubai.


Must be because Fasttech sent the manual in Chinese as well!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (14/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Did someone say “Vapemail”??
> View attachment 207416


You win this thread forever

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/20)

Vape mail....
Thank you inkdvapor for the awesome service orderd on the weekend arrived today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Christos (14/9/20)

Another inkd vapor win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Silver (14/9/20)

Christos said:


> Another inkd vapor win!
> 
> View attachment 207429



that’s very cool @Christos !
Have my eye on that because I missed the first pulse
Please let us know how it goes after you’ve used it a bit
Am interested in the fill procedure and the life on a good 21700 batt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/9/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Jengz (14/9/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 207466


So keen to hear how this nano s performs and who better to tell us! Excited for your write-up bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (14/9/20)

Jengz said:


> So keen to hear how this nano s performs and who better to tell us! Excited for your write-up bud


Cheers mate, who would of thought when the original Wasp was revealed by a brand new manufacturer at the UK Expo 3 years ago Oumier would still be going (producing some of the best value for money products available) 3 years later and yet another version of the long running Wasp series would be entering the fray. Many thought it would be a one hit wonder, even if it did deliver a sting!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Did someone say “Vapemail”??
> View attachment 207416


Do you know something we dont ???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/9/20)

Silver said:


> that’s very cool @Christos !
> Have my eye on that because I missed the first pulse
> Please let us know how it goes after you’ve used it a bit
> Am interested in the fill procedure and the life on a good 21700 batt


The fill procedure I do like because the bottle comes out the base like all of my HE mods but the top hole is a little small. This requires one to squeeze some air out the bottle while screwing in the bottle cap to suck air into the bottle when you are done and not having any juice come out the top of the bottle when just handling the bottle. Mostly a standard practice for me when using my other mods. 
The other issue is the mod has a lovely find my mod feature that does updates and finds your missing mod through the app but Apple has banned all vape related apps a while ago.

Mod is on the light side but takes 21700’s and 20700s and has a 18650 battery tube and it doesn’t seem to be a battery wrap chomper. 
I’m quite impressed with the mod and the waterproof board is a bonus as I don’t really ever buy a regulated squonker. 

Bottle hole for reference.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (15/9/20)

Just to add @Silver, I may switch to 18650 mode as 1 bottle of juice got me 266 puffs and the smallest dent in battery life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 5


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Do you know something we dont ???


All I know is that I will not be doing another GB for a LOOOOOONG time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> All I know is that I will not be doing another GB for a LOOOOOONG time!



But but but, you made so many people soooooooo happy

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (15/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

DavyH said:


> View attachment 207506


Snap!
I have those exact two mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Snap!
> I have those exact two mods!


Having seen your last mailshot, that doesn't come as a surprise . I showed my wife THAT picture as promised and she didn't bat an eye when these arrived this morning, so it seems I owe you my life...

The Topside Lite I bought was the kit, but the wrong one got packed. It took Sir Vape exactly 6 minutes to identify the problem and come up with two solutions. Now that's good customer service!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> All I know is that I will not be doing another GB for a LOOOOOONG time!



Hahahaha 
Group buys are fun when you not the organizer.
I've done my fair share of organising a few.

Well done on organising it brother, I hope the guys that joined in on it all chipped in a couple of bucks and bought you a bottle of Jameson or Glenfiddich.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

I’ve got 99 problems but the Wick ain’t one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/9/20)

@CJB85 you take first place with the cotton farm bud!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @CJB85 you take first place with the cotton farm bud!


I actually just got 10 Firebolts, the 1 Dr Coil and the 2 Steam Crave packets yesterday. The price on Fasttech for cotton is just too good to pass up. 10 Packs of Firebolt cotton was just $24.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## AKS (15/9/20)

I blame a 50/50 mix of fomo & peer pressure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/9/20)

Christos said:


> Just to add @Silver, I may switch to 18650 mode as 1 bottle of juice got me 266 puffs and the smallest dent in battery life.
> 
> View attachment 207503



Awesome, thanks so much @Christos - this is great feedback - appreciate it
Looks super!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

DavyH said:


> View attachment 207506


Is it the Matte Black mate, or the glossy fingerprint magnet i was sent? Good single 21700 mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha
> Group buys are fun when you not the organizer.
> I've done my fair share of organising a few.
> 
> Well done on organising it brother, I hope the guys that joined in on it all chipped in a couple of bucks and bought you a bottle of Jameson or Glenfiddich.


Group buys are cool in general and I don't mind running them, but I will definitely make a few tweaks next time. This one got a lot of interest and got HUGE very quickly. The R35 000 price tag was one thing, but the fact that it was over 200 items was murder. On a side note, Fasttech is definitely not as efficient as they used to be either, you can't trust their ETA's at all. For instance, the Profile RDTA was listed as pre-order in July, with a ship date of 15 August... they still haven't received the stock they sold on that pre-order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Is it the Matte Black mate, or the glossy fingerprint magnet i was sent? Good single 21700 mod!


Oh damn, I din't see it is the Odin 100! Sorry @DavyH I have almost those exact two.
@Timwis I got the Matte Black Odin 200 yesterday and the finish is really nice, not shiny or a fingerprint magnet at all. I do however think the matte black will show any liquid smears quite vividly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/9/20)

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Oh damn, I din't see it is the Odin 100! Sorry @DavyH I have almost those exact two.
> @Timwis I got the Matte Black Odin 200 yesterday and the finish is really nice, not shiny or a fingerprint magnet at all. I do however think the matte black will show any liquid smears quite vividly.


Yeah the Odin 100 comes in Both Black and Matte Black finishes and i would advise anyone getting it in Black to go for the Matte finish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Is it the Matte Black mate, or the glossy fingerprint magnet i was sent? Good single 21700 mod!



@Timwis it's the matte black. I'm not a massive fan of red and the shiny finish is a bit much for me, It's not too far off the finish on my 250C, they look really good together. The big fella's a bit hefty for anything but a desk mod and the price on the 100 was too good to miss. Due to our incredible exchange rate, the 60C is now more expensive than the old stock 250Cs. 

I haven't fired it up yet, that's tonight's job, but it feels great in the hand and looks spot on with an Ether on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

DavyH said:


> @Timwis it's the matte black. I'm not a massive fan of red and the shiny finish is a bit much for me, It's not too far off the finish on my 250C, they look really good together. The big fella's a bit hefty for anything but a desk mod and the price on the 100 was too good to miss. Due to our incredible exchange rate, the 60C is now more expensive than the old stock 250Cs.
> 
> I haven't fired it up yet, that's tonight's job, but it feels great in the hand and looks spot on with an Ether on it.


So it's the Mini or 100? once the "C"s came into play i now assume it's the DNA version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> So it's the Mini or 100? once the "C"s came into play i now assume it's the DNA version?



Yep, it's the cheaper mini. I just can't justify parting with the price for another DNA at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Yep, it's the cheaper mini. I just can't justify parting with the price for another DNA at the moment.


The Mini is the DNA, so you have the Odin 100 not the mini lol that was confusing. I got lucky with the DNA version the Odin Mini getting it for just £85 with free battery so got the Silver and Red, when considering the 75C board on it's own is £70 (fair enough Dovpo will get it cheaper buying in bulk) it was just too tempting to pass!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> The Mini is the DNA, so you have the Odin 100 not the mini lol that was confusing. I got lucky with the DNA version the Odin Mini getting it for just £85 with free battery so got the Silver and Red, when considering the 75C board on it's own is £70 (fair enough Dovpo will get it cheaper buying in bulk) it was just too tempting to pass!


 The Odin Mini range comes with two chipsets bud, the DNA version and the propriety dovpo chipset...both the same size mod and both considered mini's in comparison to the Odin 200w mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

Ruwaid said:


> The Odin Mini range comes with two chipsets bud, the DNA version and the propriety dovpo chipset...both the same size mod and both considered mini's in comparison to the Odin 200w mod.


The Odin Mini is the DNA version and the Odin 100 is the proprietary chipset version of the Mini but is not the Mini lol i have both and reviewed the Odin 100 but it's not just the chipset different between the DNA and Proprietary versions and that also goes for the dual battery Odin. The DNA devices have a much nicer finish! they also weigh less and the device is made all of the same metal rather than with the cheaper version the main body is a different material to the top and bottom sections!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

Timwis said:


> The Odin Mini is the DNA version and the Odin 100 is the proprietary chipset version of the Mini but is not the Mini lol i have both and reviewed the Odin 100 but it's not just the chipset different between the DNA and Proprietary versions and that also goes for the dual battery Odin. The DNA devices have a much nicer finish! they also weigh less and the device is made all of the same metal rather than with the cheaper version the main body is a different material to the top and bottom sections!


But i'm not down playing the proprietary chipset versions as they are excellent 21700 devices and very good build quality but you would have to personally handle the DNA version to find out it's a cut above!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/20)

And here it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> And here it is
> View attachment 207550
> View attachment 207551

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis (15/9/20)

*How Dare The DHL Van Go By Without Stopping To Give Me Some Vape Goodies, The Postman Gave Me A Wide Birth As Well!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (15/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> And here it is
> View attachment 207550
> View attachment 207551



Now that's what a box should look like!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## klipdrifter (15/9/20)

Christos said:


> Another inkd vapor win!
> 
> View attachment 207429


I am also very interested in this but after seeing all the reports of the auto fire/stuck fire button issue I avoided it. Keep us posted, hopefully not all of them have the issue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (15/9/20)

klipdrifter said:


> I am also very interested in this but after seeing all the reports of the auto fire/stuck fire button issue I avoided it. Keep us posted, hopefully not all of them have the issue!


I believe they corrected these issues (can’t remember where I read it though) and so far doesn’t look like there will be an issue but I’m also prepared to enhance the mod if I need to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (15/9/20)

These 2 conversions work a treat! The hadeon cap and the aegis boost 510 connector! Thanks @CJB85 again for the well conducted GB!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (15/9/20)

Also @Silver I never knew this was an option to fill. Thanks for pointing it out!
Giving bottom fill a try!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (15/9/20)

Here they are the two brothers warwolf on the left and wildwolf on the right 
Wildwolf is equipped with the Haku Riviera (ultrasonic cleaned) and warwolf with skyfall with new inside cap

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/20)

The vaper said:


> Here they are the two brothers warwolf on the left and wildwolf on the right
> Wildwolf is equipped with the Haku Riviera (ultrasonic cleaned) and warwolf with skyfall with new inside cap


I’m sure they look beautiful! Share with us

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mollie (15/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m sure they look beautiful! Share with us
> View attachment 207573


Haha is the Pic not showing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/20)

Christos said:


> Also @Silver I never knew this was an option to fill. Thanks for pointing it out!
> Giving bottom fill a try!
> View attachment 207563
> View attachment 207564



Thanks @Christos - thats great

I watched the Mike Vapes review
I think he just opens it up and turns the whole mod upside down - filling it while the bottle is still in
Only thing is you need to vape your atty fairly dry otherwise juice will come out your atty. Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/20)

The vaper said:


> Haha is the Pic not showing?


They show the sleeves

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie (15/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> They show the sleeves


Unsleeved lol

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Christos (15/9/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - thats great
> 
> I watched the Mike Vapes review
> I think he just opens it up and turns the whole mod upside down - filling it while the bottle is still in
> Only thing is you need to vape your atty fairly dry otherwise juice will come out your atty. Haha


This is exactly why I removed the bottle from the mod!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (15/9/20)

DavyH said:


> View attachment 207506


Please read the warning labels carefully!
That is not a toy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> And here it is
> View attachment 207550
> View attachment 207551


@blujeenz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (15/9/20)

Resistance said:


> @blujeenz


Looks cool, but probably not the real McCoy, imagine how grubby it would look after a year, like a hobo's mod.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/9/20)

blujeenz said:


> Looks cool, but probably not the real McCoy, imagine how grubby it would look after a year, like a hobo's mod.


Liked it when I saw it in denim and thought, you would too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/9/20)

blujeenz said:


> Looks cool, but probably not the real McCoy, imagine how grubby it would look after a year, like a hobo's mod.


adds character to the denim like an old pair of Levis. LOL
Has to be the best colour combo tho in my eyes.... Was always a sucker for a gal in tight denim

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## PartyDave (16/9/20)

Thank you Bearded Viking! I am BEYOND impressed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## LeislB (16/9/20)

Fasttech group buy vape mail! So excited to try these goodies out. Huge thanks again @CJB85

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/9/20)

Fasttech group buy score

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Mollie (16/9/20)

My first pod has arrived time to figure this thing out thanks @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr (16/9/20)

Thanks @CJB85 for my mail besides my other caps cotton and atty disc this mod is the best part of my vape mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Cornelius (16/9/20)

Mzr said:


> Thanks @CJB85 for my mail besides my other caps cotton and atty disc this mod is the best part of my vape mail
> View attachment 207774


Tell us more.
Meaning what is it, how are you finding it etc. I have never seen it before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (16/9/20)

Mzr said:


> Thanks @CJB85 for my mail besides my other caps cotton and atty disc this mod is the best part of my vape mail
> View attachment 207774


Beautiful

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/9/20)

Cornelius said:


> Tell us more.
> Meaning what is it, how are you finding it etc. I have never seen it before.


All I can tell you is that it is a heavy little bugger!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (16/9/20)

Cornelius said:


> Tell us more.
> Meaning what is it, how are you finding it etc. I have never seen it before.


It's the underground squonk mod clone from mcm mod Philippines takes 18650 and 21700 full mechanical this one has an adjustable 510 hits very hard I was concerned that it might be underpowered but I was pleasantly surprised by the power I am really glad I got it and like @CJB85 mentioned it has a bit of weight to it but it is a very compact mod for a 21700 here are some pics for comparison to my arkon also 21700

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/9/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## KarlDP (17/9/20)

Excited for this.. shout out to @Throat Punch. Ordered late yesterday, arrived in Cape Town this morning. Well done guys..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Scouse45 (17/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 207834


U don’t deserve this

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## PartyDave (17/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 207834


Mine has been stuck in Germany for 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 207834


Even me!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos (17/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/9/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 207863


Well done mate. Where is the rest. Don't be shy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (17/9/20)

And thank you @JurgensSt I have been looking forward to this pioneer MTL RTA! 
another inkd vapor win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/9/20)

Christos said:


> And thank you @JurgensSt I have been looking forward to this pioneer MTL RTA!
> another inkd vapor win!
> View attachment 207864


Atta boy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Even me!!!
> View attachment 207859
> 
> View attachment 207860


And me. ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## adriaanh (17/9/20)

Me SIX....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## vicTor (17/9/20)

courtesy of www.inkdvapor.co.za @JurgensSt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 14


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/20)

Courtesy of @JurgensSt from inkdvapor.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## DavyH (18/9/20)

More. The Luxotic NC is an exercise in retro weirdness and reminds me of art deco pieces from the 1920s/30s. The Hive...isn't. What a lovely little thing it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

DavyH said:


> More. The Luxotic NV is an exercise in retro weirdness and reminds me of art deco pieces from the 1930s. The Hive...isn't. What a lovely little thing it is.
> 
> View attachment 207937



Warning: Mech Squonks can be addictive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (18/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Warning: Mech Squonks can be addictive!



Ahem...yes. They are. Who should I blame for opening that particular gateway?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Ahem...yes. They are. Who should I blame for opening that particular gateway?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Courtesy of @JurgensSt from inkdvapor.co.za
> 
> View attachment 207924


@Cornelius I promise I got it from @JurgensSt lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Cornelius (18/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Cornelius I promise I got it from @JurgensSt lol


Sorry must have been my fat fingers and the phone! lol
Nice haul!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (18/9/20)

DavyH said:


> More. The Luxotic NC is an exercise in retro weirdness and reminds me of art deco pieces from the 1920s/30s. The Hive...isn't. What a lovely little thing it is.
> 
> View attachment 207937


I have used my NC for more than 2 years at least 2 days a week and it is still going strong. Lovely device if you don't mind the size. See VK has them on special, might have to pick 1 up again.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DavyH (18/9/20)

Cornelius said:


> I have used my NC for more than 2 years at least 2 days a week and it is still going strong. Lovely device if you don't mind the size. See VK has them on special, might have to pick 1 up again.



That's where I picked it up. Excellent price at the moment. It's a really eccentric mod in terms of design with bits that remind me of ancient Ronson lighters and other bits that remind me of a Fender Jaguar. I'm racking my brain trying to figure out what atty to drop in!

Edit: here's a 1963 Jaguar sunburst. Definitely reminiscent of the pickguard and switches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

Going all biometric! My second TGO Pod Mod to go with Bumblebee!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

DavyH said:


> More. The Luxotic NC is an exercise in retro weirdness and reminds me of art deco pieces from the 1920s/30s. The Hive...isn't. What a lovely little thing it is.
> 
> View attachment 207937


A lot of people don't like the aesthetics of the NC but in my opinion it's one of the nicest looking devices i have, right up there with my stabwoods!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

Forgot, got this a couple of weeks ago but so ploughed down with review items haven't even had time to give it a go!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH (18/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Forgot, got this a couple of weeks ago but so ploughed down with review items haven't even had time to give it a go!!!
> 
> View attachment 207944



I'll have a look at it for you

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I'll have a look at it for you


You are quite welcome to pop on a plane and come and have a look over a couple of beers anytime!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (18/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Forgot, got this a couple of weeks ago but so ploughed down with review items haven't even had time to give it a go!!!
> 
> View attachment 207944


Looks interesting, awaiting your review .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

Cornelius said:


> Looks interesting, awaiting your review .


If i can squeeze it in, so ploughed down with sent samples it's hard to schedule in the stuff i buy that's why you don't see reviews for half the stuff i picture because i buy as much products as i get sent to review! First week in October is a National holiday in China so for that week and the week before and after barely anything will be sent so come the end of October i might get enough breathing space to give my thoughts on it but others might of beaten me to the punch by then leaving little i can add!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Surprise "Exchange" mail from @Scouse45! Honestly thought I would only see this one next week. MD MTL RTA. Between this, the Expro V4 and the BSKRv2, I have a whole bunch of new "happy places" to discover

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru (18/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Surprise "Exchange" mail from @Scouse45! Honestly thought I would only see this one next week. MD MTL RTA. Between this, the Expro V4 and the BSKRv2, I have a whole bunch of new "happy places" to discover
> View attachment 208012


A winner RTA that. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (18/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Surprise "Exchange" mail from @Scouse45! Honestly thought I would only see this one next week. MD MTL RTA. Between this, the Expro V4 and the BSKRv2, I have a whole bunch of new "happy places" to discover
> View attachment 208012


You need a pioneer as well.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Christos said:


> You need a pioneer as well.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrDeedz (18/9/20)

My new baby. Gorgeous lil combo and setup. Matchy matchy Ooooh as it has to be for me! 
Ex vape EXpromizer V4 on the Kroma-R

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/9/20)

Today I came home from work sat down a little.
Not knowing a package was laying at the bed stand. I asked and it was said we thought you knew it came.
Well I didn't know, but I had an idea something was going to appear on my doorstep thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn sending me a pm in the week.


This was for sale in the classies by @EZBlend and I don't know which Good Samaritan I have to thank except for the name on the waybill.
Thanks Mr A.G. for this surprise mail and gift. It is much appreciated.
Edit. And of it's not you ,a sincere Thank you to the person that did this good deed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Scouse45 (18/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Surprise "Exchange" mail from @Scouse45! Honestly thought I would only see this one next week. MD MTL RTA. Between this, the Expro V4 and the BSKRv2, I have a whole bunch of new "happy places" to discover
> View attachment 208012


Absolute class and looks amazing enjoy bud!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (18/9/20)

MrDeedz said:


> My new baby. Gorgeous lil combo and setup. Matchy matchy Ooooh as it has to be for me!
> Ex vape EXpromizer V4 on the Kroma-R
> 
> View attachment 208029
> View attachment 208030


Wow!!! That is one amazing setup!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (19/9/20)

New pioneer rta from the man @JurgensSt at inkd vapor. And a neat exchange with @Dela Rey Steyn for an old school hastur mini mtl rta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## MrDeedz (19/9/20)

Scouse45 said:


> New pioneer rta from the man @JurgensSt at inkd vapor. And a neat exchange with @Dela Rey Steyn for an old school hastur mini mtl rta
> View attachment 208034
> 
> View attachment 208035


That small RTA with the long tip looks interesting lol , what is that? Pioneer? is it MTL?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ridha Khan (19/9/20)

MrDeedz said:


> That small RTA with the long tip looks interesting lol , what is that? Pioneer? is it MTL?


The one you referring to is the hastur mini , the pioneer is the grey rta he posted after and yes its a mtl rta but you get an addition accessory pack to make it DL

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

Saturday courier guy is always welcomed!

I hear great things about this guy so I had to try it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

And another 12.5ml capacity 21700 mech squonker to add to the shelf.

couldn’t resist the fact that it meets all my criteria namely large capacity and the 21700s. 
Thanks @JurgensSt . InkdVapor is really stocking some amazing pieces!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/20)

Christos said:


> And another 12.5ml capacity 21700 mech squonker to add to the shelf.
> 
> couldn’t resist the fact that it meets all my criteria namely large capacity and the 21700s.
> Thanks @JurgensSt . InkdVapor is really stocking some amazing pieces!
> ...


Those mannequin hands are getting quite the workout since @JurgensSt opened up shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## adriaanh (19/9/20)

Christos said:


> Saturday courier guy is always welcomed!
> 
> I hear great things about this guy so I had to try it.
> View attachment 208127


Supplier if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> Supplier if I may ask?


Vape studio in Meyerton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (19/9/20)

Christos said:


> And another 12.5ml capacity 21700 mech squonker to add to the shelf.
> 
> couldn’t resist the fact that it meets all my criteria namely large capacity and the 21700s.
> Thanks @JurgensSt . InkdVapor is really stocking some amazing pieces!
> ...



dibs

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## adriaanh (19/9/20)

Christos said:


> Vape studio in Meyerton.


Was hoping it was somebody else. They only have rainbow and purple left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> Was hoping it was somebody else. They only have rainbow and purple left.


They had stainless and black on Friday morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/20)

vicTor said:


> dibs


That's x3 now lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)

Guys help -please - @Rob Fisher @Christos @KZOR @Resistance @Grand Guru - Got somebody looking for a Blackrose EVO V2 , any idea if
someone local have one or from where can he get one imported ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Guys help -please - @Rob Fisher @Christos @KZOR @Resistance @Grand Guru - Got somebody looking for a Blackrose EVO V2 , any idea if
> someone local have one or from where can he get one imported ?



The FB Group is https://www.facebook.com/groups/blackrosemod

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The FB Group is https://www.facebook.com/groups/blackrosemod


Thank you Rob - BAZINGA !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/20)

And finally it's here 
Innokin Kroma R and the Mulan RDTA for some MTL pleasures and some battery wraps and insulators (a lot!)
Courtesy of @CJB85 and @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## DavyH (21/9/20)

Very pretty indeed. I'd love to see more Innokins out here, the Adept is one of my favourite kits (aside from the colour, but it's what there was) and the Kroma R looks quite impressive. This has the firing bar instead of a button, is that right?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

And what i have been expecting just arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Timwis said:


> And what i have been expecting just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 208332
> View attachment 208333


I watched a review on the Kizoku UNLimit, looks very interesting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Special kinds of cotton from the Mavaton X Farm in the USA aka Cotton Man! Mavaton Gold, US Pad, Mx, Mavaton Reserve, Angel Hair and Red.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Special kinds of cotton from the Mavaton X Farm in the USA aka Cotton Man! Mavaton Gold, US Pad, Mx, Mavaton Reserve, Angel Hair and Red.
> View attachment 208337


I wonder what the one available now in SA is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/20)

LeislB said:


> I wonder what the one available now in SA is?



The one currently available World Wide is Mavaton X.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 4


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The one currently available World Wide is Mavaton X.
> View attachment 208343


OK, that's the one I bought. I got it this weekend. Have only rewicked in one tank but so far I am very impressed. Would love to hear what your ones are like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/20)

LeislB said:


> OK, that's the one I bought. I got it this weekend. Have only rewicked in one tank but so far I am very impressed. Would love to hear what your ones are like.



Mavaton X is the best cotton available imho. The other Mavaton Cottons are not yet available but once the tests are all over a few of them will see the light of day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Have you tried Kendo gold @Rob Fisher? I found it very good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/20)

LeislB said:


> Have you tried Kendo gold @Rob Fisher? I found it very good too.



I did not like Kendo Gold one bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Weird, on wicking I found it to behave a lot like Mavaton. Haven't done a head to head comparison yet though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (21/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> And finally it's here
> Innokin Kroma R and the Mulan RDTA for some MTL pleasures and some battery wraps and insulators (a lot!)
> Courtesy of @CJB85 and @M.Adhir
> 
> ...


Nice Kromar-R she is indeed a beauty.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/20)

Some more side by side action courtesy of @JurgensSt at @InkdVapor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Timwis (22/9/20)

LeislB said:


> I watched a review on the Kizoku UNLimit, looks very interesting!


Yes it's a bit 007, it's the sort of RTA that i would love to have a play with but far too tall for out and about. What i received is their original Limit RTA which is much more standard!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (22/9/20)

Mail of the vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Mail of the vape!
> 
> View attachment 208430



That should make a very nice combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Custom Buttons for the Dani!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Scouse45 (22/9/20)

Ok let’s run these two now that we sorted! @Dela Rey Steyn @Ruwaid cruising

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (22/9/20)

Scouse45 said:


> Ok let’s run these two now that we sorted! @Dela Rey Steyn @Ruwaid cruising
> View attachment 208444
> View attachment 208445


What tank on the left bud? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (22/9/20)

Scouse45 said:


> Ok let’s run these two now that we sorted! @Dela Rey Steyn @Ruwaid cruising
> View attachment 208444
> View attachment 208445


 keen to hear the outcome Brad...same juice and same coils bud?

@Irfaan Ebrahim thats the Pioneer rta bru

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/9/20)

A couple of batteries courtesy @JurgensSt!


Edit: and a sticker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Devon Strydom (22/9/20)

Vape mail
Very keen to try
#firstvapemailpost

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Christos (22/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> A couple of batteries courtesy @JurgensSt!
> View attachment 208448
> 
> Edit: and a sticker!


Calling the FINE MASTER @Rob Fisher...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/20)

Christos said:


> Calling the FINE MASTER @Rob Fisher...



We need real pictures and fast otherwise fines will ensue!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (22/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> We need real pictures and fast otherwise fines will ensue!


Can't afford that  I was just too lazy to remove all the packaging which is by the way extremely well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)

*Ding -dong *: new adventures from @ivc_mixer . Something strange happened , I don't buy commercial juice anymore , I don't have to .
Zoo Cookies as usual , Turkish Delight as usual , Floatin' Soda - new and Sweet Strawb -new 
Plus 3 testers of Licorice , Blue Lemonade and a tester for new Turkish Delight mix.
Thank you Mr A.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Can't afford that  I was just too lazy to remove all the packaging which is by the way extremely well done!


The other option was a knee to the head if i remember correctly, probably safer for you to go the fine route.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/20)

Some prize I won vape mail baby I can't remember when last I was in a post office to get something  Thank you once again @Vaporesso for a great prize

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DavyH (22/9/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 208460
> 
> View attachment 208461
> 
> Some prize I won vape mail baby I can't remember when last I was in a post office to get something  Thank you once again @Vaporesso for a great prize



I see they are still handling the mail with the same care and attention they've always given it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I see they are still handling the mail with the same care and attention they've always given it...


The guy at the post office comment was classic " It seems your package has been through alot"  I was expecting him to drop kick it to me instead of handing it over. Maybe next time

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Resistance (22/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> *Ding -dong *: new adventures from @ivc_mixer . Something strange happened , I don't buy commercial juice anymore , I don't have to .
> Zoo Cookies as usual , Turkish Delight as usual , Floatin' Soda - new and Sweet Strawb -new
> Plus 3 testers of Licorice , Blue Lemonade and a tester for new Turkish Delight mix.
> Thank you Mr A.
> View attachment 208452


I would expect to hear more about the liquorice please.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (22/9/20)

Not so much mail but a kind and helpful delivery from a stellar gent.
I generally never use an atty until I have spare glasses on hand. Just in case I like the atty and the glass breaks.
And the Kree 24 glass wasn't available locally.

And YES, I have a spare glass and battery wrap insecurity problem. But people that know me know this already 

Thanks again for assisting with the international order when I jumped in at the last minute, and the smooth transaction @KobusMTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (22/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Not so much mail but a kind and helpful delivery from a stellar gent.
> I generally never use an atty until I have spare glasses on hand. Just in case I like the atty and the glass breaks.
> And the Kree 24 glass wasn't available locally.
> 
> ...


@Scouse45

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (22/9/20)

Christos said:


> @Scouse45


He needs about 10

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir (22/9/20)

Christos said:


> @Scouse45



What did Brad do now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KobusMTL (22/9/20)

@M.Adhir very nice meeting you kind sir.
So i will gibe the rest of the gents @CJB85 and @ivc_mixer the own chance to post that was in this package but got a delivery from DHL today. Must say my first international order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> What did Brad do now


Tried to take himself out with the atty. His head was to hard though lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## KobusMTL (22/9/20)

So keen to try the Profile with clapton mesh and the Tauren Max RDTA. Also some spare topside bottels and extra claptin Mesh

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88 (22/9/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 208460
> 
> View attachment 208461
> 
> Some prize I won vape mail baby I can't remember when last I was in a post office to get something  Thank you once again @Vaporesso for a great prize


That's awesome I won something from vaporesso just before lockdown and still have not received it, who do I call, it arrived in SA last month but still no update on it yet

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scouse45 (22/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Not so much mail but a kind and helpful delivery from a stellar gent.
> I generally never use an atty until I have spare glasses on hand. Just in case I like the atty and the glass breaks.
> And the Kree 24 glass wasn't available locally.
> 
> ...


Adhir I need one!!! Come come be a legend!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)

CashKat88 said:


> That's awesome I won something from vaporesso just before lockdown and still have not received it, who do I call, it arrived in SA last month but still no update on it yet


Same here - giving up hope ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BeaLea (23/9/20)

@ARYANTO and @CashKat88 same here. Mine has been in SA since end of July. Also giving up hope slowly

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/20)

CashKat88 said:


> That's awesome I won something from vaporesso just before lockdown and still have not received it, who do I call, it arrived in SA last month but still no update on it yet


I had the same situation and yesterday I got the collection notification slip in the mailbox after 98 days so hopefully you get your item soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/9/20)

It arrived!! Many thanks again to @KobusMTL for his effort in getting this for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 21


----------



## KarlDP (23/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> It arrived!! Many thanks again to @KobusMTL for his effort in getting this for me!
> 
> View attachment 208513
> View attachment 208514
> ...



Wow that is beautiful. Congrats. Lets us know how it performs

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (23/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> It arrived!! Many thanks again to @KobusMTL for his effort in getting this for me!
> 
> View attachment 208513
> View attachment 208514
> ...



Oooooooo, that's purty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (23/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> It arrived!! Many thanks again to @KobusMTL for his effort in getting this for me!
> 
> View attachment 208513
> View attachment 208514
> ...



SCORE! I'd definitely go in for a group buy on these (but don't ask me to start it, because I'm clueless when it comes to dealing with overseas companies).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I'd definitely go in for a group buy on these


Only thing is, you need to contact them and ask them to remove the batteries from the box else it will not ship. Not sure how @KobusMTL got it right, but he did

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88 (23/9/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I had the same situation and yesterday I got the collection notification slip in the mailbox after 98 days so hopefully you get your item soon.


Wow, okay so maybe there is some hope, is there a number I can call to find out the status on the package perhaps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

A Box!!! But sworn to secrecy what's inside as it's a prototype!

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> A Box!!! But swore to secrecy what's inside as it's a prototype!
> 
> View attachment 208523



We won't tell anyone, promise!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> A Box!!! But swore to secrecy what's inside as it's a prototype!
> 
> View attachment 208523


You call it pm lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> A Box!!! But swore to secrecy what's inside as it's a prototype!
> 
> View attachment 208523



Hmm. I don't know if that will wash with the fines master.

Now you've piqued my curiosity. Your review awaited with bated breath.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Hmm. I don't know if that will wash with the fines master.
> 
> Now you've piqued my curiosity. Your review awaited with bated breath.


A retail version may never see the light of day and if it does it will be very different if not aesthetically definitely as far as the firmware is concerned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz (23/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Hmm. I don't know if that will wash with the fines master.
> 
> Now you've piqued my curiosity. Your review awaited with bated breath.


I hear the fines master is washing his knees to prep for the good old "knee to the head".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Hmm. I don't know if that will wash with the fines master.
> 
> Now you've piqued my curiosity. Your review awaited with bated breath.


It's only a prototype and as it was delivered by Fedex no doubt i will get fined anyway in the form of a Duty and charges bill through the post for about £25, it happens every time with Fedex even if the product isn't worth that amount!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Ruwaid (23/9/20)

This aint no forum about boxes! We wana see the goods!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (23/9/20)

Ruwaid said:


> This aint no forum about boxes! We wana see the goods!


Or it never happened that box could be empty for all we know hahahaha.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Or it never happened that box could be empty for all we know hahahaha.


Yeah it's an empty box so that's that sorted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/9/20)

More vapemail! Being spoilt today  This time with thanks to @NecroticAngel !   I have not vaped anything but my own creations for the past two years or so, so this is actually very exciting for me

Reactions: Winner 12 | Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## SJY124 (23/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> More vapemail! Being spoilt today  This time with thanks to @NecroticAngel !   I have not vaped anything but my own creations for the past two years or so, so this is actually very exciting for me
> 
> View attachment 208528


This looks good. Labels are fire
Enjoy @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> More vapemail! Being spoilt today  This time with thanks to @NecroticAngel !   I have not vaped anything but my own creations for the past two years or so, so this is actually very exciting for me
> 
> View attachment 208528


Very professional labelling, impressive!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## THE REAPER (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah it's an empty box so that's that sorted!


Damn that did not work like i planned what ever it is lets hope we get to see it soon. I tried man i tried lol.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> A retail version may never see the light of day and if it does it will be very different if not aesthetically definitely as far as the firmware is concerned.



New Airfryer?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## M.Adhir (23/9/20)

Scouse45 said:


> Adhir I need one!!! Come come be a legend!



Is that a tube mech in your pocket or are you just happy to see me

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> A retail version may never see the light of day and if it does it will be very different if not aesthetically definitely as far as the firmware is concerned.



Due to NDA's signed we will let this one pass for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks for the bottle @KZOR! Looking forward to testing your favourite juice. Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks for the bottle @KZOR! Looking forward to testing your favourite juice. Bazinga!
> View attachment 208538


The juice with it's own jingle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah it's an empty box so that's that sorted!


The Big Reveal!!!!!! Drum Roll

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## THE REAPER (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> The Big Reveal!!!!!! Drum Roll
> 
> View attachment 208539


The new and inproved foam mod lol or foam wick. You are killing us here hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> The new and inproved foam mod lol or foam wick. You are killing us here hahaha.





Timwis said:


> The Big Reveal!!!!!! Drum Roll
> 
> View attachment 208539

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LeislB (23/9/20)

@Timwis my guess is the game changer homogenizer 

@NecroticAngel your labels look ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/9/20)

LeislB said:


> @Timwis my guess is the game changer homogenizer
> 
> @NecroticAngel your labels look ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!


Aw thank you hun. My printer was actually ouy if ink but that didn't affect the flavor I'm sure  got my cyan ink and the next labels for our mate @ivc_mixer will be done right!


He has spoilt me so much I felt bad doing a half job! What a legend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Aw thank you hun. My printer was actually ouy if ink but that didn't affect the flavor I'm sure  got my cyan ink and the next labels for our mate @ivc_mixer will be done right!
> View attachment 208546
> 
> He has spoilt me so much I felt bad doing a half job! What a legend!


Look much more professional than the e-liquid a certain dubious outfit that i am not allowed to mention anymore tried to rip people off with. I'm sure it will taste a hell of a lot better as well! Just off to do some Huffing and Puffing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Look much more professional than the e-liquid a certain dubious outfit that i am not allowed to mention anymore tried to rip people off with. I'm sure it will taste a hell of a lot better as well! Just off to do some Huffing and Puffing!


I died laughing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> It arrived!! Many thanks again to @KobusMTL for his effort in getting this for me!
> 
> View attachment 208513
> View attachment 208514
> ...


How does she vape?


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Very pretty indeed. I'd love to see more Innokins out here, the Adept is one of my favourite kits (aside from the colour, but it's what there was) and the Kroma R looks quite impressive. This has the firing bar instead of a button, is that right?


I love the Proton, it arrived with hype then seemed to suddenly just not be talked about anymore, great mod!!! Excellent manufacturer who always make sure whatever they release it includes devices suited to getting people off the stinkies and always take vaping safety seriously!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> And finally it's here
> Innokin Kroma R and the Mulan RDTA for some MTL pleasures and some battery wraps and insulators (a lot!)
> Courtesy of @CJB85 and @M.Adhir
> 
> ...


You might find you need to set the wattage just slightly higher than with other devices, enjoy! fine device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/9/20)

Timwis said:


> How does she vape?


Oh no no no... She is a prize possession that is meant for my display case (which she is already a part of) 

Also, she takes 18350 batts which I do not have...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (24/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Oh no no no... She is a prize possession that is meant for my display case (which she is already a part of)
> 
> Also, she takes 18350 batts which I do not have...


I love 18350 devices for MTL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (24/9/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Oh no no no... She is a prize possession that is meant for my display case (which she is already a part of)
> 
> Also, she takes 18350 batts which I do not have...


I was looking at some e-pipes today but was put off because their didn't seem to be a rebuildable option and looking at the coils that are used for most doesn't give me any confidence they give good flavour! But still feel an e-pipe is a missing part of my collection!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/9/20)

Timwis said:


> You might find you need to set the wattage just slightly higher than with other devices, enjoy! fine device!


You’re 100% correct. I had to up the wattage by 2 or 3W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (24/9/20)

The legend himself has struck again and this time he was kind enough to give me a Expromizer. But wait theres more he also gave me a Brunhilde what a great day FOR ME. Thank you @Rob Fisher you truly have a kind hart as always.


Best vape mail ever. Thanks Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Winner 23


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> The legend himself has struck again and this time he was kind enough to give me a Expromizer. But wait theres more he also gave me a Brunhilde what a great day FOR ME. Thank you @Rob Fisher you truly have a kind hart as always.
> View attachment 208628
> View attachment 208629
> 
> Best vape mail ever. Thanks Uncle Rob.



Only a pleasure @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/9/20)

Late Yodel delivery!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (24/9/20)

THE REAPER said:


> The legend himself has struck again and this time he was kind enough to give me a Expromizer. But wait theres more he also gave me a Brunhilde what a great day FOR ME. Thank you @Rob Fisher you truly have a kind hart as always.
> View attachment 208628
> View attachment 208629
> Best vape mail ever. Thanks Uncle Rob.





Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure @THE REAPER



Awesome just Awesome... Ecigssa rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (25/9/20)

A new gorgeous SL mod and testing this berserker out on advice of @BioHAZarD @Irfaan Ebrahim @Timwis @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Scouse45 said:


> A new gorgeous SL mod and testing this berserker out on advice of @BioHAZarD @Irfaan Ebrahim @Timwis @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 208729


Lovely mod, mine has the pioneer up top!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (25/9/20)

It's been way too long since I've gotten any vape mail because I've been pretty satisfied with my current mods and needed a break from the rabbit hole  but I really missed my DBV3 and I got it at an absolute steal from @David.Fisher, awesome guy, thanks for the smooth deal. Glad to have a DBV3 again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## NOOB (25/9/20)

Ooooh, wonder what this could be... 

Will post a pic of the contents when I get home. 






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (25/9/20)

Vapemail from @Vape Republic
Thanks Akeel Khan.. Super quick time...
Ordered at 10.30am and received at 15.30pm





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)

CashKat88 said:


> It's been way too long since I've gotten any vape mail because I've been pretty satisfied with my current mods and needed a break from the rabbit hole  but I really missed my DBV3 and I got it at an absolute steal from @David.Fisher, awesome guy, thanks for the smooth deal. Glad to have a DBV3 again.
> View attachment 208735


DB + Blotto =

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BeaLea (25/9/20)

Yay! Some vape mail. 
Next mission... To decide on a new RTA. 
Thanks for the speedy delivery @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Vapemail from @Vape Republic
> Thanks Akeel Khan.. Super quick time...
> Ordered at 10.30am and received at 15.30pm
> 
> ...


Do you have the Kirin 18350/18650 mosfet device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (25/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Do you have the Kirin 18350/18650 mosfet device?


No I'm using the chutulu tube





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> No I'm using the chutulu tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## David.Fisher (25/9/20)

CashKat88 said:


> It's been way too long since I've gotten any vape mail because I've been pretty satisfied with my current mods and needed a break from the rabbit hole  but I really missed my DBV3 and I got it at an absolute steal from @David.Fisher, awesome guy, thanks for the smooth deal. Glad to have a DBV3 again.
> View attachment 208735



I am glad that you are happy with the setup. enjoy

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88 (25/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> DB + Blotto =



Yup, enjoying it so far

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB (25/9/20)

Just got home after dinner with friends and this is what arrived earlier today. I'm super excited to get this thing fired up!





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (26/9/20)

A rare Saturday delivery from DHL!




A box of goodies from Geekvape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (26/9/20)

Aegis Hero, Zeus Nano Tank, 510 Adaptor for Aegis Boost Pro (think it's actually for the plus) and for good measure although i have already reviewed it an Aegis Boost Plus!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Back up stock of Blimey has arrived! Along with Lemon Tree to try and the newer version of Frui Tea that I tested way back and enjoyed! Then a Tobacco to try and a secret new juice! @KZOR

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## DavyH (28/9/20)

"Twakkie" - love it, but the humour would be lost for the overseas market...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/20)

Ding Dong - vapemail from @YeOldeOke [All Day Vapes] My auction wins and an additional juice to restock the cupboard , not that it's empty , but I will gather juice like people collected toilet paper April 2020 . Kopdoek will not f-up my vaping ever again even if we go to level 10.[ps. thank you for the notepad and nifty pen]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/20)

Concentrates!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (28/9/20)

Hermes delivery

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## M.Adhir (28/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Concentrates!
> 
> View attachment 209016



I concentrated for 6 minutes. Now i have a headache.
What game are we playing next

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Hermes delivery
> 
> View attachment 209024
> View attachment 209025
> ...


My favorite color as well lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> My favorite color as well lol


A bit weird it has 2 fire buttons, not tried it though. And the battery tube is removeable and ones with different designs available!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Back up stock of Blimey has arrived! Along with Lemon Tree to try and the newer version of Frui Tea that I tested way back and enjoyed! Then a Tobacco to try and a secret new juice! @KZOR
> View attachment 208970
> View attachment 208971
> View attachment 208972


Any idea when @KZOR is starting exporting?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Juan_G (29/9/20)

Juice mail!!! After more than 2 years I'm finally mixing my own vape juice, via one shots - because it's just so easy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 18


----------



## vicTor (29/9/20)

Juan_G said:


> View attachment 209048
> Juice mail!!! After more than 2 years I'm finally mixing my own vape juice, via one shots - because it's just so easy!
> 
> View attachment 209047



very nice ! enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (29/9/20)

@Juan_G ...... if people realize how easy it is then way more will leap into it.

You literally only need a software program like "ejuice me up", a scale, 200ml bottle to mix up to 100ml (leaving enough room to decently shake-n-vape), PG, VG, nic and your one-shot. Extremely simple.
I already made a video of how to use "ejuice me up" 

I can recommend quite a few one shots from Flavourworld.

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/flavour-world-super-shots

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## KarlDP (29/9/20)

Whohooo vapemail from @YeOldeOke [All Day Vapes] My auction win has arrived. Looking forward to it. And thank you for the notepad and nifty pen. Gonna come in handy here at work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## THE REAPER (29/9/20)

Got my juice fix this morning thanks to @ivc_mixer just had to try it for myself. Even got 3 samples free thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/20)

Double Whammy!!!



My ADV Auction purchase and some additional juices I bought from @YeOldeOke! Thank you for excellent service and the nice pen and notepad!



My 2nd Expro arrived from @Ruwaid as well. Always an immense pleasure to do any business with you bud. Major vouch for Ruwaid and thank you for the extra Cotton, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 18


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

Juan_G said:


> View attachment 209048
> Juice mail!!! After more than 2 years I'm finally mixing my own vape juice, via one shots - because it's just so easy!
> 
> View attachment 209047


You will never look back!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (29/9/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn thank YOU bud!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/20)

Vape Mail Baby! I really enjoy the Voopoo PNP Tanks for juice testing. And I have heard good things about the FreeMax commercial coils so going to give them a whirl to see how they are!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## adriaanh (30/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I really enjoy the Voopoo PNP Tanks for juice testing. And I have heard good things about the FreeMax commercial coils so going to give them a whirl to see how they are!
> View attachment 209239
> View attachment 209240
> View attachment 209241
> View attachment 209242


Also looking at getting one of these tanks (Freemax), also heard very good things and coils last very long, look forward to hearing your thoughts and if you decide to sell please keep me in mind, thanks Rob.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/9/20)

Belated Birthday vape mail.

2x Dovpo Odin's DNA75c (Brushed Black & Silver)
1x Dovpo Odin 100w (Matt Black)
1 Asgard mini (Satin Black)
And lastly 3x Dovpo Vipers Cotton to try.






Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 21


----------



## DavyH (30/9/20)

MRHarris1 said:


> Belated Birthday vape mail.
> 
> 2x Dovpo Odin's DNA75c (Brushed Black & Silver)
> 1x Dovpo Odin 100w (Matt Black)
> ...



Woah. Some double fisting going to be happening there! That smaller size is an absolute winner - magic purchase.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (30/9/20)

MRHarris1 said:


> Belated Birthday vape mail.



That is one impressive quality b/day gift. You either love yourself alot or someone else loves you just as much. 
Enjoy the gear like i know you should.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/9/20)

KZOR said:


> That is one impressive quality b/day gift. You either love yourself alot or someone else loves you just as much.
> Enjoy the gear like i know you should.


@KZOR it's a bit of a spoil for me, but also the wife that showed me some Love by allowing me to go overboard a bit. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/9/20)

DavyH said:


> Woah. Some double fisting going to be happening there! That smaller size is an absolute winner - magic purchase.


@DavyH thank you, your comment " Some double fisting going to be happening there" had me in stitches. Damm filthy mind of mine.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## KZOR (30/9/20)

MRHarris1 said:


> but also the wife that showed me some Love by allowing me to go overboard a bit



That is great ...... it is important that they realize the importance of a "once-in-a-blue-moon" spoil. 
It is a essential ingredient of a healthy long-lasting marriage.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (30/9/20)

problem is. there is a blue moon every week !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/9/20)

vicTor said:


> problem is. there is a blue moon every week !


That is also true 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (30/9/20)

MRHarris1 said:


> Belated Birthday vape mail.
> 
> 2x Dovpo Odin's DNA75c (Brushed Black & Silver)
> 1x Dovpo Odin 100w (Matt Black)
> ...


Awesome haul! Where did you find an Asgard Mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/9/20)

LeislB said:


> Awesome haul! Where did you find an Asgard Mini?


@LeislB I imported it myself. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/9/20)

LeislB said:


> Awesome haul! Where did you find an Asgard Mini?


@LeislB I imported it myself. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/9/20)

Wire Defcon level reduced

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/9/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 209280
> Wire Defcon level reduced


Oh and also scored a new juicy joes lunchbox ... yes I’m Indian

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Oh and also scored a new juicy joes lunchbox ... yes I’m Indian


Fancy Branded Tupperware!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (30/9/20)

MRHarris1 said:


> @DavyH thank you, your comment " Some double fisting going to be happening there" had me in stitches. Damm filthy mind of mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



It’s a Harris thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)

Yaaaaaaaas be-atches!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 23


----------



## adriaanh (30/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaas be-atches!!!!!
> View attachment 209307


Congrats @ last!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fancy Branded Tupperware!


Did bored Housewives also have Tupperware party's in the late seventies - early eighties in South Africa, they knew how to party back then, Rock on!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/20)

Congrats @Dela Rey Steyn. Gorgeous looking setup

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaas be-atches!!!!!
> View attachment 209307


I like the denim Bro. Looks like an every day mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## THE REAPER (30/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaas be-atches!!!!!
> View attachment 209307


Dont worry about my fomo. Looks great bud. Me likey likey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (1/10/20)

Had to see what the Juul is like for myself, must say the vape quality is just like the Que but the pod seems to be of better “quality” if I can say that. Only my first pod so time will tell I guess.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 6 | Useful 1


----------



## KZOR (1/10/20)

Almost ........ but by tomorrow i will have all 3 these gemmy's in my collection. 
Interested to see if the two MTL blokes are gonna rock the Expromizer foundation.

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## CJB85 (1/10/20)

Timwis said:


> Did bored Housewives also have Tupperware party's in the late seventies - early eighties in South Africa, they knew how to party back then, Rock on!


Tupperware parties are still a thing... the items just tend to buzz and vibrate these days.

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## M.Adhir (1/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> Tupperware parties are still a thing... the items just tend to buzz and vibrate these days.



Slupper-ware sounds

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JB1987 (1/10/20)

Super happy with this setup from @Sir Vape  Odin 100 and Kylin Mini V2, great flavour and airflow from the Kylin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> Tupperware parties are still a thing... the items just tend to buzz and vibrate these days.


Yeah and the booze flows, the anticipation of what treat might be in store after the mrs/girlfriend/mistress (we don't judge) gives the all clear that it's safe to return!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (1/10/20)

KZOR said:


> Almost ........ but by tomorrow i will have all 3 these gemmy's in my collection.
> Interested to see if the two MTL blokes are gonna rock the Expromizer foundation.
> View attachment 209341


If you don't get on with the Glaz Mini or Pioneer i am at a safe distance @Ruwaid though might need to go into hiding!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (1/10/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah and the booze flows, the anticipation of what treat might be in store after the mrs/girlfriend/mistress (we don't judge) gives the all clear that it's safe to return!


I wouldn't really know, my wife prefers, uhm... fresh produce to any manufactured items.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## M.Adhir (1/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> I wouldn't really know, my wife prefers, uhm... fresh produce to any manufactured items.



Confucius say why go plastic when you can have real life fantastic

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (1/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> I wouldn't really know, my wife prefers, uhm... fresh produce to any manufactured items.


 *Eggplant Emoji*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/20)

[QUOTE="CashKat88 said:


> *Eggplant Emoji*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (1/10/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Oh and also scored a new juicy joes lunchbox ... yes I’m Indian



those Juicy Joes lunchboxes are amazing
It’s been a signature of Juicy Joes for ages!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Cucumber slumber

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (1/10/20)

CashKat88 said:


> *Eggplant Emoji*


Translate in Afrikaans please

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/20)

Some more Forum-Mail!
Destiny RTA from @adriaanh, always such a pleasure to deal with him. He looks after his gear so so well. Immaculate as always bud! Thank you. The Destiny will co-habit with the Expro on the GT Dark blue when I switch between MTL/DL vaping.




Then a Rincoe Mechman from @Shasta, the New permanent home for my MD. The Bskr v2 got tired of sharing the Black GT... First time dealing with Shasta and it was an absolute joy to do so! Gear is very well looked after. I'm grateful bud!



This has been a great Vape Mail week so far. Waiting on one final package, which will hopefully arrive tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (1/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some more Forum-Mail!
> Destiny RTA from @adriaanh, always such a pleasure to deal with him. He looks after his gear so so well. Immaculate as always bud! Thank you. The Destiny will co-habit with the Expro on the GT Dark blue when I switch between MTL/DL vaping.
> View attachment 209394
> View attachment 209395
> ...


Thanks bud. Glad you happy. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Shasta (2/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some more Forum-Mail!
> Destiny RTA from @adriaanh, always such a pleasure to deal with him. He looks after his gear so so well. Immaculate as always bud! Thank you. The Destiny will co-habit with the Expro on the GT Dark blue when I switch between MTL/DL vaping.
> View attachment 209394
> View attachment 209395
> ...


It's my pleasure man, it's a great little mod and I'm glad it has a good home now

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some more Forum-Mail!
> Destiny RTA from @adriaanh, always such a pleasure to deal with him. He looks after his gear so so well. Immaculate as always bud! Thank you. The Destiny will co-habit with the Expro on the GT Dark blue when I switch between MTL/DL vaping.
> View attachment 209394
> View attachment 209395
> ...


My Mechman has my one OBS Nano on, great combo. When I’m big I want to add a MD MTL to see if that is as good a combo as everyone says. Congratulations and enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (2/10/20)

More mail of the vape. A big ‘un and a little ‘un with a couple of extra goodies thrown in.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/10/20)

Room Fogger said:


> My Mechman has my one OBS Nano on, great combo. When I’m big I want to add a MD MTL to see if that is as good a combo as everyone says. Congratulations and enjoy it.



MD is a very good MTL atty! As far as mass produced MTL Atties it one of the best IMO. and it pairs great with the Mechman. More than enough power to drive it and looks good to boot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/20)

KZOR said:


> Almost ........ but by tomorrow i will have all 3 these gemmy's in my collection.
> Interested to see if the two MTL blokes are gonna rock the Expromizer foundation.
> View attachment 209341


Would love your thoughts about the TRIPOD on ''live'' Thursday night

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/10/20)

Super amped for this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/20)

Pickup vape mail. Another addition to the MTL range!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Pickup vape mail. Another addition to the MTL range!
> View attachment 209453


Excellent RTA! Would not mind a second one myself!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Excellent RTA! Would not mind a second one myself!


Giving it a run this very weekend

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (2/10/20)

Some dotshells, superb man, superb!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/10/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 209449
> Super amped for this


Feedback on the dotshell.. holy shit it's just frickin awesome flavour

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/10/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 209469
> 
> Some dotshells, superb man, superb!


Ah you the reason my 2 got changed to 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/10/20)

Last vape mail for the week! Finally picked this up today, was sitting with Postnet since Tuesday, they just forgot to notify me! 2x RSQ Squonk mods!!! Pro tip: This is how you sneak purchases past SWAMBO, buy 2 of each, but only use one at a time! From a forum member who is a very Distinctive Blend of Questionable Morals, a Wicked sense of humor and a gentleman of note (although he denies it vehemently!) Thank you for the excellent sale @DougP!

Reactions: Winner 18


----------



## Jengz (2/10/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Ah you the reason my 2 got changed to 1


Ayyyyy maaf-e-mushkil

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/10/20)

Jengz said:


> Ayyyyy maaf-e-mushkil


Good score bro @Jengz ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (2/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Last vape mail for the week! Finally picked this up today, was sitting with Postnet since Tuesday, they just forgot to notify me! 2x RSQ Squonk mods!!! Pro tip: This is how you sneak purchases past SWAMBO, buy 2 of each, but only use one at a time! From a forum member who is a very Distinctive Blend of Questionable Morals, a Wicked sense of humor and a gentleman of note (although he denies it vehemently!) Thank you for the excellent sale @DougP!
> View attachment 209476
> View attachment 209477


Once bitten, twice squonked!
Awesome Vapemail

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (2/10/20)

Couldn’t decide what color and pay postage so bought two

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru (2/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Last vape mail for the week! Finally picked this up today, was sitting with Postnet since Tuesday, they just forgot to notify me! 2x RSQ Squonk mods!!! Pro tip: This is how you sneak purchases past SWAMBO, buy 2 of each, but only use one at a time! From a forum member who is a very Distinctive Blend of Questionable Morals, a Wicked sense of humor and a gentleman of note (although he denies it vehemently!) Thank you for the excellent sale @DougP!
> View attachment 209476
> View attachment 209477


You may want to keep one of these under the bed, just in case

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Resistance (2/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> You may want to keep one of these under the bed, just in case
> View attachment 209479



Matchy matchy

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jengz (2/10/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Good score bro @Jengz ...


I'm loving it, thanka bro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheSubieVaper (2/10/20)

RayDeny said:


> Had to see what the Juul is like for myself, must say the vape quality is just like the Que but the pod seems to be of better “quality” if I can say that. Only my first pod so time will tell I guess.
> 
> View attachment 209319



did you buy this locally? I’ve been wanting to try one for the longest time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (2/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Last vape mail for the week! Finally picked this up today, was sitting with Postnet since Tuesday, they just forgot to notify me! 2x RSQ Squonk mods!!! Pro tip: This is how you sneak purchases past SWAMBO, buy 2 of each, but only use one at a time! From a forum member who is a very Distinctive Blend of Questionable Morals, a Wicked sense of humor and a gentleman of note (although he denies it vehemently!) Thank you for the excellent sale @DougP!
> View attachment 209476
> View attachment 209477


The gentleman of note part I disagree with. It has taken me years to build up my savage reputation.

I would vouch for @Dela Rey Steyn any day.
I won't go all "chickified" on you suffice to say... you sir are a good man and it was a pleasure selling to you 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (2/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Last vape mail for the week! Finally picked this up today, was sitting with Postnet since Tuesday, they just forgot to notify me! 2x RSQ Squonk mods!!! Pro tip: This is how you sneak purchases past SWAMBO, buy 2 of each, but only use one at a time! From a forum member who is a very Distinctive Blend of Questionable Morals, a Wicked sense of humor and a gentleman of note (although he denies it vehemently!) Thank you for the excellent sale @DougP!
> View attachment 209476
> View attachment 209477



...and this is @Dela Rey Steyn drinking beer

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (2/10/20)

DavyH said:


> ...and this is @Dela Rey Steyn drinking beer
> 
> View attachment 209494


Lightweight, room for one down the centre!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Giant Atmizoo Vape Pad! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## RayDeny (3/10/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> did you buy this locally? I’ve been wanting to try one for the longest time



not locally, I’m in Bali at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/10/20)

A bargain buy, the Spruzza!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DavyH (3/10/20)

Timwis said:


> A bargain buy, the Spruzza!
> 
> View attachment 209564


Very interesting device by the look of things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (3/10/20)

DavyH said:


> Very interesting device by the look of things.


Similar squonking system to the Pumper, quite an old device now but mine came sealed at a steal!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (3/10/20)

Timwis said:


> Similar squonking system to the Pumper, quite an old device now but mine came sealed at a steal!



do you guys still "mind the gap" ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/10/20)

vicTor said:


> do you guys still "mind the gap" ?


Yeah, drink gallons of tea and all speak the Queen's English!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (3/10/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, drink gallons of tea and all speak the Queen's English!



****, I was shit scared off not minding that gap when I was there

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (3/10/20)

Finally

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Shasta (3/10/20)

My new lil baby and just loving it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Some more juices to test! Thank you @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Drikusw (5/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Timwis (5/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## DavyH (5/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some more juices to test! Thank you @Chanelr!
> View attachment 209811



Not your standard atty, @Rob Fisher. Rebuildables for Drag S/X?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/20)

DavyH said:


> Not your standard atty, @Rob Fisher. Rebuildables for Drag S/X?



No @DavyH. It's the PnP tank. I use them for testing because they are pretty damn good...

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ridha Khan (5/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some more juices to test! Thank you @Chanelr!
> View attachment 209811



That rasberry jello custard sounds delicious , please let us know how it is Uncle Rob been eyeing it for a while now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/20)

Ridha Khan said:


> That rasberry jello custard sounds delicious , please let us know how it is Uncle Rob been eyeing it for a while now



@Ridha Khan it's very smooth and I love that in a juice... The profile is not really in my wheelhouse but I have been vaping it since it arrived this morning. The profile is spot on and it certainly is a raspberry jello custard vape. I would like a dash more raspberry but I have to say it's a pretty well-rounded juice and if you think you will like the profile you will!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ridha Khan (5/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ridha Khan it's very smooth and I love that in a juice... The profile is not really in my wheelhouse but I have been vaping it since it arrived this morning. The profile is spot on and it certainly is a raspberry jello custard vape. I would like a dash more raspberry but I have to say it's a pretty well-rounded juice and if you think you will like the profile you will!


Thank you for that short little Review Uncle Rob I really appreciate it, i guess its settled i need this juice in my life asap , im a custard lover of note and it honestly sounds so good , will definetly be getting some in my next juice order

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Taifun GX rods and new cap! Also some mesh to play with! Thanks @Mauritz55!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Mauritz55 (6/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Taifun GX rods and new cap! Also some mesh to play with! Thanks @Mauritz55!
> View attachment 209881


My pleasure Sir Rob Fisher Skipper!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Baby Choo investigating! Pics to follow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## M.Adhir (6/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Baby Choo investigating! Pics to follow!
> View attachment 209905



First of all, that's called a CAT Scan 
It's an extremely intricate and specialized process

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

First up is the IF Mods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

The Monarch RTA! I maged to get lucky on the first release list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Monarch RTA! I maged to get lucky on the first release list!
> View attachment 209908


Looks like an MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

And the one I have been waiting for! The Stratum Aerodynamic White from Stratum in Russia! OMG this is the one! Pics in the Stratum thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stratums.t59663/page-2

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## THE REAPER (6/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the one I have been waiting for! The Stratum Aerodynamic White from Stratum in Russia! OMG this is the one! Pics in the Stratum thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stratums.t59663/page-2
> View attachment 209909


Now that is vape mail, fomo very high. Looks nice Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> First up is the IF Mods!
> View attachment 209906
> View attachment 209907


SWEET !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Looks like an MTL RTA!



It does both. It comes with airflow plugs for MTL. Leaving it out gives me a nice RDL vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> First up is the IF Mods!
> View attachment 209906
> View attachment 209907


Starwarsy! 
May the force be with you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (6/10/20)

Okay I don't post much in this thread,but tonight I have to,an effortless deal from my side with @Sickboy77 ,not only did he throw in free shipping,he sent along 3 bottles of juice for FREE!!! Thank you @Sickboy77 ,it was an absolute pleasure dealing with you.The Gen and Destiny in pristine condition

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/10/20)

Slick said:


> Okay I don't post much in this thread,but tonight I have to,an effortless deal from my side with @Sickboy77 ,not only did he throw in free shipping,he sent along 3 bottles of juice for FREE!!! Thank you @Sickboy77 ,it was an absolute pleasure dealing with you.The Gen and Destiny in pristine condition
> 
> View attachment 209968


Only a pleasure @Slick, thanks for the easy deal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/20)

Ding Dong !
An IMMACULATE Invader 4 x from @MRHarris1 - smooth transaction and a gentleman to do business with , the mod is spotless and if it was ever used I'll be surprised , it even smells new !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Ding Dong !
> An IMMACULATE Invader 4 x from @MRHarris1 - smooth transaction and a gentleman to do business with , the mod is spotless and if it was ever used I'll be surprised , it even smells new !
> View attachment 210007


It's a pleasure @ARYANTO. Was used for 3 days max. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Mauritz55 (7/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the one I have been waiting for! The Stratum Aerodynamic White from Stratum in Russia! OMG this is the one! Pics in the Stratum thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stratums.t59663/page-2
> View attachment 209909


Uncle Rob,I’m hiding in your garden....but I don’t see you move from your office...my legs are hurting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (7/10/20)

More concentrates from ESAUCE!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (7/10/20)

Some service kits for the old Apocalypse's
3 years later and this still my go-to dual rda. Only one I haven't got bored of and sold! 
A Titanium Vital RDA
Plus a few more atty's never hurt anybody

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Timwis (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (7/10/20)

View attachment 210066

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (7/10/20)

Don't know what happened, only posted once and things went crazy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/10/20)

Uwell Valyrian 2 kit... in white and silver... thanks to Brian and his amazing team at ECIG INN (Amanzimtoti)! I love them shiny's!!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (7/10/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 210066


The mail was so good it wanted to be posted twice lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (7/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> The mail was so good it wanted to be posted twice lol


When i originally posted it appeared on the thread 6 times hence my message but then 4 of the posts disappeared lol!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Some service kits for the old Apocalypse's
> 3 years later and this still my go-to dual rda. Only one I haven't got bored of and sold!
> A Titanium Vital RDA
> Plus a few more atty's never hurt anybody
> ...


 Whoah that's a riot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (7/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Ding Dong !
> An IMMACULATE Invader 4 x from @MRHarris1 - smooth transaction and a gentleman to do business with , the mod is spotless and if it was ever used I'll be surprised , it even smells new !
> View attachment 210007


Congrats bro that mod looks lekka!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 210066


I ordered one this evening! I think it’s going to be a winner.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (7/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I ordered one this evening! I think it’s going to be a winner.


Is that the ForzTX80 or Xiron mate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/20)

Timwis said:


> Is that the ForzTX80 or Xiron mate?


The TX80.
Edit: I see now yours are Xiron

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (7/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> The TX80.
> Edit: I see now yours are Xiron


Two of each mate so have both, thought you would mean the TX80 it looks a cracking single battery mod and the fact they have blatantly stole the backend design from an Aegis single battery device i couldn't give a flying f!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## adriaanh (7/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> The TX80.
> Edit: I see now yours are Xiron


Did you order the TX80 locally?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/20)

adriaanh said:


> Did you order the TX80 locally?


From China. It’ll only ship month end though!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/20)

I dont know who you are, and i dont know where you are but if i find you i will THANK YOU.
Thanks to the kind person who sent me this great gift appreciate it alot. And i love this mod truly, came from work and it was delivered earlier today and no one told me. I have been sitting here for half an hour thinking of a way to say thank you and all i can say is THANK YOU you made my day.

Reactions: Winner 24


----------



## Mauritz55 (8/10/20)

Mauritz55 said:


> Uncle Rob,I’m hiding in your garden....but I don’t see you move from your office...my legs are hurting!


Eish!im still standing here and it’s cold at night!is that you or a manikin?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/10/20)

@THE REAPER that's awesome bud! Perfect mod for your Brunhilde and Expro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @THE REAPER that's awesome bud! Perfect mod for your Brunhilde and Expro.


O yes it is they fit perfectly and looks stunning too both blend in nicely. And fits my hand perfect.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Christos (8/10/20)

Thanks @JurgensSt.

just what I needed to run my growing MTL tank collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Scouse45 (8/10/20)

Christos said:


> Thanks @JurgensSt.
> 
> just what I needed to run my growing MTL tank collection.
> 
> View attachment 210230


RDLMTL blend...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> I dont know who you are, and i dont know where you are but if i find you i will THANK YOU.
> Thanks to the kind person who sent me this great gift appreciate it alot. And i love this mod truly, came from work and it was delivered earlier today and no one told me. I have been sitting here for half an hour thinking of a way to say thank you and all i can say is THANK YOU you made my day.
> View attachment 210215
> View attachment 210216



I can relate.
Ecigssa rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @THE REAPER that's awesome bud! Perfect mod for your Brunhilde and Expro.


A little birdie told me you had something to do with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/10/20)

Resistance said:


> A little birdie told me you had something to do with it


Wasn't me bud. Can't take credit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wasn't me bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/20)

Resistance said:


> I can relate.
> Ecigssa rocks!


Yes the people on Ecigssa are realy great and thats why Ecigssa rocks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (8/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wasn't me bud. Can't take credit


Doesn't matter,I was just teasing a little and
you are still awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## Grand Guru (9/10/20)

A Dotmod 75W sexy tiny mod to pair with my MTL tank courtesy of @Scouse45. It was a pleasure doing business with you sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Scouse45 (9/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> A Dotmod 75W sexy tiny mod to pair with my MTL tank courtesy of @Scouse45. It was a pleasure doing business with you sir!
> View attachment 210304


That is a stunning pairing! Absolute pleasure buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/10/20)

N


Grand Guru said:


> A Dotmod 75W sexy tiny mod to pair with my MTL tank courtesy of @Scouse45. It was a pleasure doing business with you sir!
> View attachment 210304


Now that right there is class @Grand Guru ... wow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Bazinga!
> View attachment 210290


@Rob Fisher between blimey and red pill I think u qualify for a transnet pipeline ct/kzn

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/10/20)

A little late, received these from the USA last week.

x20 Hometown Hero(Best eliquid *line* out of any brand I have ever had out of +- 500 eliquids)
x 7 Phiilip Rocke CN3 aka ANML Carnage
Teleos Epsilon
Teleos Delta
Teleos Chewy
x 2 The Cloud Company Revel 
Cold Fusion Hiss Tank
Ruthless Swamp Thing(Sentimental reasons) 
x2 Illusions Vapor

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! JM Mod 26650!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## CashKat88 (12/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> A Dotmod 75W sexy tiny mod to pair with my MTL tank courtesy of @Scouse45. It was a pleasure doing business with you sir!
> View attachment 210304


Always wanted a DotMod 75W mod when I had my DotMTL, for a short time they had a limited Green with gold DotMod Logo but by the time I could afford one it was gone and I never ended up getting one but I think its a great choice for MTL because its soo small, Classy little thing, I think its time to find one for my Expro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Always wanted a DotMod 75W mod when I had my DotMTL, for a short time they had a limited Green with gold DotMod Logo but by the time I could afford one it was gone and I never ended up getting one but I think its a great choice for MTL because its soo small, Classy little thing, I think its time to find one for my Expro


I'll send you a pic with the Expro

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I'll send you a pic with the Expro



Share it here please!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (12/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! JM Mod 26650!
> View attachment 210545
> View attachment 210546
> View attachment 210547
> View attachment 210548


Sjoe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/20)

@CashKat88 @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> @CashKat88 @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 210605


Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (12/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> @CashKat88 @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 210605


Looks amazing mate

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> @CashKat88 @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 210605


 Looks awesome!! A clear frosted tank with matching tip even slightly black frosted would look amazing as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/10/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Looks awesome!! A clear frosted tank with matching tip even slightly black frosted would look amazing as well.



We should have asked Bret if he could do the screw-in tips as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We should have asked Bret if he could do the screw-in tips as well!


Never too late bud...oh wait...he will need the tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (13/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> @CashKat88 @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 210605


Ok I want my mod back that looks sick!!!! Haha enjoy my brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/10/20)

Scouse45 said:


> Ok I want my mod back that looks sick!!!! Haha enjoy my brother


 @Grand Guru has a way of making you regret your mod sales!! LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/10/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @Grand Guru has a way of making you regret your mod sales!! LOL


His Matchy-matchy game is super strong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/10/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Looks awesome!! A clear frosted tank with matching tip even slightly black frosted would look amazing as well.


Took the tank right out of the box for the photo but afterwards I had the same idea about the matchy matchy plan

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/20)

Next time I order something , I will first find out with WHOM they intend to send my items - and if anybody DARE say ''POSTNET''  , THE DEAL IS OFF.
Eventually got my two Cape Town packages, which were both sent last week, after @KZOR threatened to burn the Bellville branch to the ground and I created some new enemies at my local branch.
The Blimey and Crispy strawberry is from @KZOR and the brand new red Argus is from @Bearshare - thank you both again .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Next time I order something , I will first find out with WHOM they intend to send my items - and if anybody DARE say ''POSTNET''  , THE DEAL IS OFF.
> Eventually got my two Cape Town packages, which were both sent last week, after @KZOR threatened to burn the Bellville branch to the ground and I created some new enemies at my local branch.
> The Blimey and Crispy strawberry is from @KZOR and the brand new red Argus is from @Bearshare - thank you both again .
> View attachment 210711



Glad you finally got your juices Mnr! Must say, PostNet is the company I have the least issues with. There have been issues, but much less then any other company I've used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## takes (13/10/20)

Something to keep the wicks wet for the waiting period of my homebrew wormhole finetuning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos (14/10/20)

Finally decent capacity for the pioneer is here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/20)

Some new toys and accessories to play with. Thanks @JurgensSt excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Super-Duper service from @JurgensSt! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/20)

Crisis averted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Crisis averted
> 
> View attachment 210806


I definitely want to try this one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I definitely want to try this one!


You won't regret it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand (14/10/20)

Thank you @JurgensSt absolute killer service and what a pleasure dealing with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> You won't regret it



But where???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> But where???


http://www.mrandmrshydesvapour.co.za/index.php/vape-shop/juice/product/2012-ohm1-–-gold-flake-60ml-3mg

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/shop/just-arrived/ohm1-gold-flake-60ml/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Aasif cape vape (14/10/20)

Not Vape mail, but a vape pickup if you will. 

I’m currently on holiday in Yzerfontein and paid @Hooked a visit. Such a kind hearted woman! 

If you’re ever in Yzer and need juice give her a shout. 







Picked up 2 cue pods and 2 0.6ohm mesh coils for the nord. The juice she threw in for a whopping FREEhundred rand! 

Was lovely meeting you @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Hooked (14/10/20)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Not Vape mail, but a vape pickup if you will.
> 
> I’m currently on holiday in Yzerfontein and paid @Hooked a visit. Such a kind hearted woman!
> 
> ...



Meeting you @Aasif cape vape was also such a pleasure. I hope that you come back soon so that we can continue our interesting conversation. Enjoy the juice!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (15/10/20)

Marcelle Brand said:


> Thank you @JurgensSt absolute killer service and what a pleasure dealing with you.
> View attachment 210809


Pleasure all mine. Thanks for the support. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (16/10/20)

Friday vapemail baby! I've been looking for one of these for quite a while. Tiny dual 18650 mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Christos (16/10/20)

Thanks @JurgensSt. I never though I could get used to the looks but it’s actually a stunner. 
Looking forward to playing when I have a moment!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Friday vapemail baby! I've been looking for one of these for quite a while. Tiny dual 18650 mod.
> View attachment 210967


That looks stunning @Grand Guru ... those Jaybo mods are class

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (16/10/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> That looks stunning @Grand Guru ... those Jaybo mods are class


I think @Grand Guru is my spirit animal

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (16/10/20)

Late night pickup. I’m
So happy about this. 2 more pulsars to join and meet my squonk needs!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor (17/10/20)

Christos said:


> Late night pickup. I’m
> So happy about this. 2 more pulsars to join and meet my squonk needs!
> View attachment 211005



show and tell ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (17/10/20)

vicTor said:


> show and tell ?


Currently engaged in weekend activities but when I get them setup I’ll post.


sneak peak...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (17/10/20)

Christos said:


> Currently engaged in weekend activities but when I get them setup I’ll post.
> View attachment 211027
> 
> sneak peak...



nice !

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/10/20)

Vape pickup to banish the Monday blues.
Thanks so much @Colin123 ,mod is in pristine condition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## CashKat88 (19/10/20)

AKS said:


> Vape pickup to banish the Monday blues.
> Thanks so much @Colin123 ,mod is in pristine condition.
> 
> View attachment 211187
> ...


What a beaut!!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/10/20)

Ding Dong, Vape mail calling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (20/10/20)

Christos said:


> Currently engaged in weekend activities but when I get them setup I’ll post.
> View attachment 211027
> 
> sneak peak...


The bottom one looks the what dogs have in their ball sack!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (20/10/20)

Loved the Thelema when first sent until it started leaking through the body, issue apparently been addressed and a new one to test!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Scouse45 (20/10/20)

Thanks @Rob Fisher bud for my integrated tips and buttons. A massive gesture much appreciated. Looking slick now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 21


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/20)

3 guesses what I will be doing this weekend... first 2 don't count...

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Stranger (20/10/20)

Baking in the air fryer ?

What have I won ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/20)

Stranger said:


> Baking in the air fryer ?
> 
> What have I won ?


3rd guess? As those two don't count!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (20/10/20)

Anything to do with an Expromiser ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/20)

Stranger said:


> Anything to do with an Expromiser ?


Something between an Expro and "Wirepull" (directly translated)...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (20/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Something between an Expro and "Wirepull" (directly translated)...


Damn I was going to say Pull Wire

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Something between an Expro and "Wirepull" (directly translated)...



Thank goodness for Covid and the frequent hand-washing routine we should be into by now.
Sounds like things could get messy over there

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Ugi (21/10/20)

A suprise vapemail from @Grand Guru.
Awesome guy u rock brother. Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (22/10/20)

Damn, that looks good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/10/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 210972
> View attachment 210973
> 
> 
> ...


I have the dtl it's stunning! Let us know how you like the little Un

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (22/10/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I have the dtl it's stunning! Let us know how you like the little Un


I love it. It’s actually between her and the skyline that I’m using currently! 
I put a plain wire build and the flavour was pretty awesome so I’ve built her a MTL coil, just need to insert it after a wash

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (22/10/20)

Christos said:


> I love it. It’s actually between her and the skyline that I’m using currently!
> I put a plain wire build and the flavour was pretty awesome so I’ve built her a MTL coil, just need to insert it after a wash


 Struggling to decide what coil goes in mine as well but I do know it gives a very saturated, dense mtl vape. Flavour is rich and bold. Did you use the plain wire that came in the bag of spares? And what coil did you build for it, if you don't mind me asking bud @Christos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (22/10/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Struggling to decide what coil goes in mine as well but I do know it gives a very saturated, dense mtl vape. Flavour is rich and bold. Did you use the plain wire that came in the bag of spares? And what coil did you build for it, if you don't mind me asking bud @Christos


I originally just put in 26 AWG, 2.5mm ID and I think 7 or 8 wraps.

I built a 2x28 AWG claptoned with 38AWG for it as my next coil because I'm running this in the pioneer, expromizer v4, dvarw and skyline and the flavour is great. Comes out to about 0.4 Ohms but at 21- 24W I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (22/10/20)

Christos said:


> I originally just put in 26 AWG, 2.5mm ID and I think 7 or 8 wraps.
> 
> I built a 2x28 AWG claptoned with 38AWG for it as my next coil because I'm running this in the pioneer, expromizer v4, dvarw and skyline and the flavour is great. Comes out to about 0.4 Ohms but at 21- 24W I'm happy.


Whats ur vote on better flavour, expro or pioneer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (22/10/20)

Christos said:


> just need to insert it after a wash



Wait, What

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (22/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (22/10/20)

And from the wife to accompany my vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## fbb1964 (23/10/20)

Interesting little fun vapemail that arrived today. The Vaptio Capt'n Mod with a paragon tank. Just bought it for no other reason than "just because"
It looks like a little fun but also functional mod and tank..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (23/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Interesting little fun vapemail that arrived today. The Vaptio Capt'n Mod with a paragon tank. Just bought it for no other reason than "just because"
> It looks like a little fun but also functional mod and tank..
> 
> View attachment 211485
> ...


Really nice compact device, quite light too!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (23/10/20)

Jengz said:


> Whats ur vote on better flavour, expro or pioneer?


Good question. 
The pioneer has leaked on me twice so that’s minus points but in all fairness I use them for different things.

The expromizer has the tightest draw and it performs roughly the same as the pioneer but the pioneer I have the DL chimney installed and the 1.4 airdisk even though the pioneer can match the draw of the expromizer I prefer the pioneer a little more airy.

if I really had to decide between one or the other, I would take the pioneer but I could change my mind in the future as I’m currently on the skyline with the MTL airdisk and the brunhilde MTL.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (23/10/20)

I’ve been excited about this one -

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## JackoWacko (23/10/20)

Vape mail!! Thanks @JurgensSt @InkdVapor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/20)

JackoWacko said:


> Vape mail!! Thanks @JurgensSt @InkdVapor
> 
> View attachment 211543


Have you tried out the blotto mini yet? I like the looksy of this one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (23/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> Have you tried out the blotto mini yet? I like the looksy of this one.



grabsy one !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/20)

vicTor said:


> grabsy one !


Can't affordsy one

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! I think it's called Vaxo Pod... but it's good looking and gives a pretty good RDL vape!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (24/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I think it's called Vaxo Pod... but it's good looking and gives a pretty good RDL vape!
> View attachment 211613
> View attachment 211614
> View attachment 211615
> ...


It’s the OXVA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s the OXVA.



Thanks! Was reading the box upside down.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Chanelr (25/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I think it's called Vaxo Pod... but it's good looking and gives a pretty good RDL vape!
> View attachment 211613
> View attachment 211614
> View attachment 211615
> ...


I see these a lot between the UK vapers. They look really nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/20)

Chanelr said:


> I see these a lot between the UK vapers. They look really nice



One of the better Pods for sure but still nowhere near a Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> One of the better Pods for sure but still nowhere near a Dvarw DL!


OXVA is Justin's newish company who use to be the head designer at Geekvape before starting his own company but not before designing the first few Aegis devices and bringing us the Zeus!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## KarlDP (26/10/20)

Nothing better than Monday morning vapemail.. LOL. Lost Vape Thelema, spare coils for it, Dorado by Lost Worlds and the Voopoo MTL pod for my Drag X

Thank you once again for the excellent service @Downtown Vapoury. Went above and beyond..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Nail Buffing sponges to shine Vape Gear!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Wooden Box (I have a wooden box problem) to store buffing sponges in!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! IF Mods #2 from France!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## THE REAPER (26/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! IF Mods #2 from France!
> View attachment 211785
> View attachment 211786
> View attachment 211787
> ...


Looks awesome Uncle Rob really any vapers dream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/20)

My long awaited winnings arrived.... dont know where to start though....

Reactions: Winner 29


----------



## Resistance (26/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> My long awaited winnings arrived.... dont know where to start though....
> 
> View attachment 211799
> View attachment 211800
> ...


Wow Awesome prize. Congrats bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (26/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> My long awaited winnings arrived.... dont know where to start though....
> 
> View attachment 211799
> View attachment 211800
> ...


Damn that limited kit looks stunning @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (27/10/20)

Oops! Lol









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Wooden Box (I have a wooden box problem) to store buffing sponges in!
> View attachment 211784


From where ? I can use a box or two , got tea boxes for my concentrates and tanks , that one looks good .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> My long awaited winnings arrived.... dont know where to start though....
> 
> View attachment 211799
> View attachment 211800
> ...


...given up hope of ever receiving my Vaporesso winnings...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> ...given up hope of ever receiving my Vaporesso winnings...


That is just so sad!!! After how long now? Voopoo was quite sharp with the follow up and pushing for answers when I eventually got hold of them. Their courier got hold of SA Post Office EMS services to check where it was, got more out of them via Voopoo than trying to get hold of them directly.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Amir (27/10/20)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Oops! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still my personal favorite go to MTL tank

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/20)

Some extra awesome Vape Mail arrived today while I was out... Thanks @M.Adhir !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> From where ? I can use a box or two , got tea boxes for my concentrates and tanks , that one looks good .



Amazon USA I'm afraid @ARYANTO. I just love wooden boxes!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Polishing compound for the polishing wheel to do Delrin, brass, copper and SS! Thank you @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/20)

The Estoque is back from the @Mauritz55 service centre! The Stab Wood was given lots of love and elbow grease and the internals resoldered! Thank you GUY!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mauritz55 (27/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Estoque is back from the @Mauritz55 service centre! The Stab Wood was given lots of love and elbow grease and the internals resoldered! Thank you GUY!
> View attachment 211883
> View attachment 211884


Only my pleasure Uncle Rob!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Devon Strydom (27/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some extra awesome Vape Mail arrived today while I was out... Thanks @M.Adhir !!!!
> 
> View attachment 211874



I do badly want a noisy v2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/20)

Devon Strydom said:


> I do badly want a noisy v2


sent you whatsapp

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/10/20)

Nothing to brighten up a sick day like some Vape Mail! A Thousand thanks to @BumbleBee from The Vape Guy, placed my order yesterday and it arrived promptly today. Super excited for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## THE REAPER (27/10/20)

Went instore at vaperite to get my vape mail but got it for a bargain.


so now i can use my pulse for what it was desighned for and that is squonking. But love my 2 mods blending together.

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Scouse45 (27/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Went instore at vaperite to get my vape mail but got it for a bargain.
> View attachment 211891
> View attachment 211892
> so now i can use my pulse for what it was desighned for and that is squonking. But love my 2 mods blending together.
> View attachment 211893


That drip tip on Hilde is stunning. Where from bud?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (27/10/20)

Thanks @Keen@n legend bud...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## THE REAPER (27/10/20)

Scouse45 said:


> That drip tip on Hilde is stunning. Where from bud?


Got it like that from @Rob Fisher bud so i have no idea dont know if that one came with it or the other one lol. Thanks it does look stunning agree fully.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/20)

Scouse45 said:


> That drip tip on Hilde is stunning. Where from bud?


It comes with it as a spare. @THE REAPER.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (27/10/20)

Scouse45 said:


> That drip tip on Hilde is stunning. Where from bud?


If you mean where from the tip it'self it's one that's included in the box!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis (27/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (27/10/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (27/10/20)

From @FreeMax for review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Asterix (28/10/20)

Yay!! A replacement for my very battle-worn Smoant Cyclon. The Grus will keep my two Mirages company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## vicTor (28/10/20)

Asterix said:


> Yay!! A replacement for my very battle-worn Smoant Cyclon. The Grus will keep my two Mirages company.
> View attachment 211959



oh wow, is that the same Zeus you took from me a long time ago ?

and congrats on the new mod !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (28/10/20)

vicTor said:


> oh wow, is that the same Zeus you took from me a long time ago ?
> 
> and congrats on the new mod !


Thanks, and yip, still running your Zeus! (use 2 Zeus tanks and a JK mini in my rotation).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (28/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/20)

I see something similar on its way for me in the very near future 
​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I see something similar on its way for me in the very near future
> View attachment 212010​



Even me! My wallet has shed some weight as well, not vape mail unfortunately. but SWAMBO's birthday present is paid and on it's way. Happy spouse, happy house (and additional brownie points for whatever vape mail manages to "slip" by before next month.....)

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## NOOB (28/10/20)

Vape mail baby!! Restock of Red Pill One Shot and some VG from Blckvapour and some Blimey from @KZOR. Happiness for days!!






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/20)

Asterix said:


> Yay!! A replacement for my very battle-worn Smoant Cyclon. The Grus will keep my two Mirages company.
> View attachment 211959


And how is the Grus so far?

How's the size comparison to the Mirage?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (28/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> And how is the Grus so far?
> 
> How's the size comparison to the Mirage?


Enjoying her so far! Doesn’t have the features of the Mirage’s DNA but does it’s job nicely and fits well in my paw. The battery door is a 100% improvement (my biggest gripe with the Mirage!). 

The Grus is very slightly taller than the Mirage and weighs about 80grams more. Feels solid and no rattle with a 21700 inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/10/20)

Some Vape Mail from two forum legends!
Smok Rigel and Armour Pro from @adriaanh



And a Mulan MTL RTA from Mnr @Ruwaid (with some extra spoils!)




Thank you kindly gents! They will all be put to very good use!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance (28/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some Vape Mail from two forum legends!
> Smok Rigel and Armour Pro from @adriaanh
> View attachment 212062
> 
> ...


Dynamite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## CJB85 (29/10/20)

Some “for my loving wife” Vape Mail courtesy of @JurgensSt over at @InkdVapor . Ordered yesterday and delivered this morning... atties were R120 cheaper (each) than one other vendor and R250 (each) cheaper than another with free delivery to boot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 212105
> Some “for my loving wife” Vape Mail courtesy of @JurgensSt over at @InkdVapor . Ordered yesterday and delivered this morning... atties were R120 cheaper (each) than one other vendor and R250 (each) cheaper than another with free delivery to boot!



Thank you for the support. Enjoy your new RTA's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85 (29/10/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Thank you for the support. Enjoy your new RTA's


Thank you for the great deals and awesome service, I may just pinch one from my wife if they are REALLY good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/20)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## AKS (29/10/20)

happy days.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (29/10/20)

KarlDP said:


> Nothing better than Monday morning vapemail.. LOL. Lost Vape Thelema, spare coils for it, Dorado by Lost Worlds and the Voopoo MTL pod for my Drag X
> 
> Thank you once again for the excellent service @Downtown Vapoury. Went above and beyond..
> 
> View attachment 211778


Hy Karl

Hope you loving the Thelema and the Banana Custard..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KarlDP (29/10/20)

Downtown Vapoury said:


> Hy Karl
> 
> Hope you loving the Thelema and the Banana Custard..



Oh yeah i am.. Both of them are really really good..

The Thelema is now my everyday carry to work.. Drag X with MTL pod in the car..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (29/10/20)

KarlDP said:


> Oh yeah i am.. Both of them are really really good..
> 
> The Thelema is now my everyday carry to work.. Drag X with MTL pod in the car..


Lovely.Enjoy brother.Need anything anytime give me a shout

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (29/10/20)

Thank you @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## adriaanh (29/10/20)

Devon Strydom said:


> Thank you @adriaanh



Great pleasure, Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## jamie (29/10/20)

These days I prefer smaller pod devices, so I've been looking for one with better battery life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/10/20)

After cracking my first one, thought I'll stock up a bit.... and needed a new set of cutters too, so why not get the whole set.... thanks @Sir Vape !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 212106
> View attachment 212107


How's the aliens @Rob Fisher? I spotted them yesterday and they look lekker and at a good price

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> How's the aliens @Rob Fisher? I spotted them yesterday and they look lekker and at a good price



Haven't tried them yet...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/10/20)

After being misrouted to Joburg, it finally was delivered to my door just now!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/10/20)

Pick up mail. Paid for this about 2 weeks back. Only got around to pick it up today. Vintage Grey Argus GT.
I love these mods to drive my MTL Atties. Their form factor, size and weight makes it a pleasure to have a dual 18650 mod for MTL as a daily carry. Battery life for days!


Don't mind the dust on the dash, that's just how we roll here in Limpopo....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 17


----------



## THE REAPER (30/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Pick up mail. Paid for this about 2 weeks back. Only got around to pick it up today. Vintage Grey Argus GT.
> I love these mods to drive my MTL Atties. Their form factor, size and weight makes it a pleasure to have a dual 18650 mod for MTL as a daily carry. Battery life for days!
> View attachment 212239
> 
> Don't mind the dust on the dash, that's just how we roll here in Limpopo....


Looks awesome suits the expro just wow. And vaping for days with the battery life lol.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (30/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Pick up mail. Paid for this about 2 weeks back. Only got around to pick it up today. Vintage Grey Argus GT.
> I love these mods to drive my MTL Atties. Their form factor, size and weight makes it a pleasure to have a dual 18650 mod for MTL as a daily carry. Battery life for days!
> View attachment 212239
> 
> Don't mind the dust on the dash, that's just how we roll here in Limpopo....


I suspect you will need heavy duty lubricant of the best quality for the wind down in Limpopo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Pick up mail. Paid for this about 2 weeks back. Only got around to pick it up today. Vintage Grey Argus GT.
> I love these mods to drive my MTL Atties. Their form factor, size and weight makes it a pleasure to have a dual 18650 mod for MTL as a daily carry. Battery life for days!
> View attachment 212239
> 
> Don't mind the dust on the dash, that's just how we roll here in Limpopo....


 You gonna make me wanna slap my expro on my argus too.... guess the Mixx will need a new tank then....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (31/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Nothing to brighten up a sick day like some Vape Mail! A Thousand thanks to @BumbleBee from The Vape Guy, placed my order yesterday and it arrived promptly today. Super excited for this.
> View attachment 211887


Was excited when I saw this but it's out of stock already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/10/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Was excited when I saw this but it's out of stock already


I took the last one, sorry bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (31/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I took the last one, sorry bud


Haha no prob mate but if that pretty rose is ever looking for a new home... DIBS

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (31/10/20)

30 and 36 guage wire.
All I could get this time. I still need to get some 24guage, but next time.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/20)

@Vapers Corner you rock!!!

Thank you!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/11/20)

My Lost Vape Grus got lost on it's way to me, but I finally got it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/11/20)

Got lucky with a nice finish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 20


----------



## Grand Guru (3/11/20)

A new member to join the family courtesy of the legend @Scouse45!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 19


----------



## CashKat88 (3/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> A new member to join the family courtesy of the legend @Scouse45!
> View attachment 212504


I've always wanted an SL class

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## JB1987 (3/11/20)

The Caliburn G is a winner! Definitely an improvement on a great little pod device.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (3/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Got lucky with a nice finish
> 
> View attachment 212497
> View attachment 212498
> ...


It does look awesome bud.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Got lucky with a nice finish
> 
> View attachment 212497
> View attachment 212498
> ...


So quick?i
the button doesn't have the branding like the others.
But it looks good. Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/11/20)

Resistance said:


> So quick?i
> the button doesn't have the branding like the others.
> But it looks good. Congrats!


Quick yeah. Seems they cheaped out in the last production run. It's is however the same in all other aspects. Can always rebrand the button with a biohazard logo

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (3/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Quick yeah. Seems they cheaped out in the last production run. It's is however the same in all other aspects. Can always rebrand the button with a biohazard logo


Great stuff

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (3/11/20)

vicTor said:


> oh wow, is that the same Zeus you took from me a long time ago ?
> 
> and congrats on the new mod !


Despite going back to more MTL vaping of late my Zeus original remains in my circulation, i don't go a week without giving it a bit of attention, i thought you use to enjoy the Zeus? squonk only these days maybe>?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/11/20)

With next day courier service came to £45 with sub-ohm tank which will go free to a good home included!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (3/11/20)

Nord for review!




I meant Luxe PM40!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (3/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Despite going back to more MTL vaping of late my Zeus original remains in my circulation, i don't go a week without giving it a bit of attention, i thought you use to enjoy the Zeus? squonk only these days maybe>?



totally loved the OG Zeus (you have a good memory ...lol) but moved on yes, discovered RDA's and of course squonking, then mechs and I found my happy place

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## KB_314 (3/11/20)

This little guy arrived a couple of days early

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Timwis (3/11/20)

vicTor said:


> totally loved the OG Zeus (you have a good memory ...lol) but moved on yes, discovered RDA's and of course squonking, then mechs and I found my happy place

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! I really like the way @Sir Vape packages their parcels these days. Elastic bands and bubble wrap. No fighting to get to your products and then everything is reusable to pack stuff you sell later! White Hera and Requiem RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/20)

The Chinese stepping up the game with this really good presentation and the product looks top notch!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/20)

A reasonably priced mod that looks pretty good too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I really like the way @Sir Vape packages their parcels these days. Elastic bands and bubble wrap. No fighting to get to your products and then everything is reusable to pack stuff you sell later! White Hera and Requiem RDA.
> View attachment 212582
> View attachment 212583
> View attachment 212584



@Rob Fisher That is some pretty new toys Uncle Rob!!! Would love to hear your thoughts on both the RDA and the Mod once you have given it a decent work through!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (4/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Chinese stepping up the game with this really good presentation and the product looks top notch!
> View attachment 212585


I’ll jus b bold and ask for dibs on the requiem if it does not suit u haha

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Nord for review!
> 
> View attachment 212559
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/20)

Vapemail Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Ruwaid (5/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail Baby!
> View attachment 212628


 Keen to hear your thoughts bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Keen to hear your thoughts bud.


If you liked the intake DL you’ll love this one even more!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Breeze (6/11/20)

Vape Mail baby!!! Got this yesterday actually, but I left it at the office, now I'm amped to get home and get this baby going!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/20)

Breeze said:


> Vape Mail baby!!! Got this yesterday actually, but I left it at the office, now I'm amped to get home and get this baby going!


It's a winner , get it right and it will serve you well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45 (7/11/20)

Thanks for the hook up my homies @BioHAZarD and @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/11/20)

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks for the hook up my homies @BioHAZarD and @JurgensSt
> View attachment 212968


Only a pleasure. That's looking awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/20)

Massive Vape Mail of Epic proportions Baby! Six Hellfire Phantoms! I spent the afternoon doing maintenance and will post pics of the progress in another thread but here are the beauties after a lot of elbow grease, Ear Buds, Mother Mag and Aluminium Polish, Renaissance Wax and Surgical Spirits! The Hellfire Phantom despite its age remains one of the all-time greats!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/20)

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks for the hook up my homies @BioHAZarD and @JurgensSt
> View attachment 212968


Pleasure 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Massive Vape Mail of Epic proportions Baby! Six Hellfire Phantoms! I spent the afternoon doing maintenance and will post pics of the progress in another thread but here are the beauties after a lot of elbow grease, Ear Buds, Mother Mag and Aluminium Polish, Renaissance Wax and Surgical Spirits! The Hellfire Phantom despite its age remains one of the all-time greats!
> View attachment 212975



Those are beautiful Uncle Rob! After my recent experience with one myself I cannot agree more with how nice this mod actually is! As my first dabble in full HE I am glad I got one of these as a kickstart!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! My local fishing shop just got in the Bass Mafia range of tackle trays and I thought one may be just the right thing for mods! I was right! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (10/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! My local fishing shop just got in the Bass Mafia range of tackle trays and I thought one may be just the right thing for mods! I was right! Bazinga!
> View attachment 213210


I would just consider putting them in desce bags in case the hard plastic scuffs perhaps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

Christos said:


> I would just consider putting them in desce bags in case the hard plastic scuffs perhaps.



Bazinga! Spot on idea @Christos! Off to the boathouse to find my Desce stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! White Hellfire Brass Cobra! This is what it looked like when it arrived. See the "Polishing Vape Gear" thread for the after pictures that will be posted shortly! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/polishing-vape-gear.t66325/page-6

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85 (10/11/20)

Christos said:


> I would just consider putting them in desce bags in case the hard plastic scuffs perhaps.


Those partitions can slide out, can’t they? Perhaps just buying a 1 meter piece of “boot grip” from builders and lining each partition as padding? I’m not sure if there is space for a Desce bag in there?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Those partitions can slide out, can’t they? Perhaps just buying a 1 meter piece of “boot grip” from builders and lining each partition as padding? I’m not sure if there is space for a Desce bag in there?



They do indeed slide-out... good idea to remove the separators and put some felt on them! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi (10/11/20)

Or you can use those peel and stick carpet goodies you put under furniture for scuff marks. They come in different sizes all hardware stores keep them

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

Ugi said:


> Or you can use those peel and stick carpet goodies you put under furniture for scuff marks. They come in different sizes all hardware stores keep them



That's a great idea @Ugi! Winner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/20)

Waited for me when I got home from work ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Two second-hand OG Dvarw DL's to join the Army! Time to put in a 3mm airflow plug. Tomorrow they will go to the polishing station and then the cleaning station and then they will get 2.5mm Fisher Aliens and get wicked with Mavaton X! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Breeze (10/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> It's a winner , get it right and it will serve you well.


Thanks mate, I'm really enjoying it so much ey, best purchase ever. I'm using some vandy vape NI80 Fused claptons (28ga*2-35ga) I feel it has more to give with the right wire, I'm open to suggestions though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Carlos Creation Delta Next!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Timwis (11/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Carlos Creation Delta Next!
> View attachment 213389
> View attachment 213390


Gorgeous!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! A custom Stainless Steel sleeve made for the Phantom! This is a heavy mod but it has been to the polishing station so it's nice and bling! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Drikusw (11/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (11/11/20)

Armor mod arrived today thank you once again @gbuckley and @Rob Fisher. Look it's a dvarw in honor of the grand Master

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/20)

Mzr said:


> Armor mod arrived today thank you once again @gbuckley and @Rob Fisher. Look it's a dvarw in honor of the grand Master
> View attachment 213415



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Limited Edition setup of the Origin X with everything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jengz (11/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Limited Edition setup of the Origin X with everything!
> View attachment 213431


I'm veey keen on this device, please share your thoughts skipper, i know this is probably from abroad, correct?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/20)

Jengz said:


> I'm veey keen on this device, please share your thoughts skipper, i know this is probably from abroad, correct?



@Jengz yes indeed from overseas... I have had a white one for a while but prefer my Drag X with the Pnp tank! It is really classy looking but the PNP tank is special!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (12/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jengz yes indeed from overseas... I have had a white one for a while but prefer my Drag X with the Pnp tank! It is really classy looking but the PNP tank is special!
> View attachment 213457


Thanks skipper, i just have a feeling that the rba on the origin x is gonna be something to shout about, need some more pod mods and pods haha, will have a look at the drag x thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Carlos Creation Delta Next Stainless! A quick visit to the polishing station and we are ready for action!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)

All the way from @3avape , very fast delivery from DHL, HK

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Limited Edition setup of the Origin X with everything!
> View attachment 213431


@KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> All the way from @3avape , very fast delivery from DHL, HK
> View attachment 213536


Was the DHL pricey?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> Was the DHL pricey?


No , scored free shipping for over $50

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (12/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @KZOR


Nope ... that is not the one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (12/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> No , scored free shipping for over $50


Hang on... 3aVape ships free with DHL for orders over $50???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Hang on... 3aVape ships free with DHL for orders over $50???


Good question @CJB85 ... if that’s the case they about to the flooded

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/11/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Good question @CJB85 ... if that’s the case they about to the flooded


I was thinking the same thing!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Fresh Red Pill stock! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (13/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Fresh Red Pill stock! Bazinga!
> View attachment 213602


Stock for December lock down lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (13/11/20)

@CJB85
@incredible_hullk
@Paul33
That's what it says on the adds

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> @CJB85
> @incredible_hullk
> @Paul33
> That's what it says on the adds
> ...


Im suddenly regretting doing tint film on all the big windows in the house, servicing the garage doors and replacing the lawn... now there is no vape budget for a long while!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Im suddenly regretting doing tint film on all the big windows in the house, servicing the garage doors and replacing the lawn... now there is no vape budget for a long while!



SARS Refund = Vape Budget

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (13/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Im suddenly regretting doing tint film on all the big windows in the house, servicing the garage doors and replacing the lawn... now there is no vape budget for a long while!


I feel your pain and want I have that same want don't worry that want is gonna be there for a while wait till others get their vape mail then you will be reminded of that lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (13/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> SARS Refund = Vape Budget


Except they take 10 months plus to refund me! And lets not forget the numerous phone calls/visits to give them docs they are asking for that they already have!
I get audited every bloody year and they always pay out on average 10 months after the fact.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/11/20)

Christos said:


> Except they take 10 months plus to refund me! And lets not forget the numerous phone calls/visits to give them docs they are asking for that they already have!
> I get audited every bloody year and they always pay out on average 10 months after the fact.


That's only because they don't like you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (13/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> That's only because they don't like you


Come to think of it, only you secretly like me...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/11/20)

Christos said:


> Come to think of it, only you secretly like me...


so true ... the rest like you openly LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## CashKat88 (13/11/20)

Some awesome vape mail, so much for trying to stay away from the rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## KB_314 (13/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> @CJB85
> @incredible_hullk
> @Paul33
> That's what it says on the adds
> ...


Tried this just now - I am not getting an option for free shipping of any type? They still state it on the website though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AKS (13/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Some awesome vape mail, so much for trying to stay away from the rabbit hole
> View attachment 213624


I believe it was named incorrectly. It is in fact a rabbit black hole,devouring all who dare venture there......but what a lekker journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kiai (16/11/20)

Vape mail arrived by DHL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## CashKat88 (16/11/20)

Kiai said:


> Vape mail arrived by DHL.
> View attachment 213881


Awesome Vape mail, Open up the boxes, lets see whats inside

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! New POD systems from Nevoks China to test!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (17/11/20)

A reply to my e mail verbatim

Hi Paul,
We offer free shipping to most of country, but as COVID-19, the shipping free increased a lot, we have to cancel free shipping to some countries, SA is inclued in them now, so the shipping can be decided by customers, DHL or post both available, different time and different cost, DHL will fasted and more expensive
Best regards,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## CJB85 (17/11/20)

Stranger said:


> A reply to my e mail verbatim
> 
> Hi Paul,
> We offer free shipping to most of country, but as COVID-19, the shipping free increased a lot, we have to cancel free shipping to some countries, SA is inclued in them now, so the shipping can be decided by customers, DHL or post both available, different time and different cost, DHL will fasted and more expensive
> Best regards,

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Kiai (17/11/20)

Stranger said:


> A reply to my e mail verbatim
> 
> Hi Paul,
> We offer free shipping to most of country, but as COVID-19, the shipping free increased a lot, we have to cancel free shipping to some countries, SA is inclued in them now, so the shipping can be decided by customers, DHL or post both available, different time and different cost, DHL will fasted and more expensive
> Best regards,


I saw that if you take 6 items the DHL became cheaper then the post. DHL delivered in 6 days but the company took 5 days to get it to DHL. So much for efficiency and effort. I placed another order on Friday and it has not been shipped yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/11/20)

This turned up Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/11/20)

And more vape mail on Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/20)

Creme de Vape always on top of their game! Dani SBS and 2nd Arise just arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/11/20)

Too much frikken juice. Received today from the USA.







x6 60ml Bottles of Essence Vapor Assorted Flavors(Ammereto, Fuji Apple) - A 100% organic liquid, 100% VG, and natural flavors only 

x5 bottles of Maine Vapor Company Assorted flavors - A super-premium craft/artisan e-liquid company./

x15 bottles of Hometown Hero Assorted flavors - Best e-liquid line ever.






Tastes like actual natural blueberries, it has a floral, earthy type taste to it.






From Maine Vape Co, the best slushy vape I have ever had. Lemon and lime with a slight cooling effect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/11/20)

Vapemail baby! And an astronomical level one! Courtesy of @GSM500, a stellar guy! I'm kind of having a vapegasm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 20


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! And an astronomical level one! Courtesy of @GSM500, a stellar guy! I'm kind of having a vapegasm
> View attachment 214136

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (17/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Stock for December lock down lol.


When you get another massive influx of new members, first post "Give me some e-liquid"! I noticed after lockdown most of them are nowhere to be seen took their e-liquid and ****** off!

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (17/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! And an astronomical level one! Courtesy of @GSM500, a stellar guy! I'm kind of having a vapegasm
> View attachment 214136


Sticky vape gear!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Ruwaid (18/11/20)

Timwis said:


> And more vape mail on Friday!
> 
> View attachment 214121
> View attachment 214122


@Timwis keen to hear your thoughts between the intake MTL and glaz, expromizer, pioneer, Berserker v2 and the likes bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru (18/11/20)

Some juice vapemail!


Picture rotated and resized and cropped by the secret porcupine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Christos (18/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 214196
> View attachment 214197


So jealous!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (18/11/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @Timwis keen to hear your thoughts between the intake MTL and glaz, expromizer, pioneer, Berserker v2 and the likes bud!


I am just as keen to give it a try, with the top to bottom airflow it will be interesting how it stacks up against the Expro particularly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 214196
> View attachment 214197


@Christos would you please share your thoughts on the Ether when you have had some time to play with it? Specifically for MTL, but also as an RDL option? I am very tempted to offload some stuff to finance one of these, but only if it is pretty epic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Some juice vapemail!
> View attachment 214192


Kudos to @Rooigevaar for the packaging of the Taviro and Panama, those boxes are a classy touch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> @Christos would you please share your thoughts on the Ether when you have had some time to play with it? Specifically for MTL, but also as an RDL option? I am very tempted to offload some stuff to finance one of these, but only if it is pretty epic.


 just to add... @BioHAZarD if you could weigh in as well please bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/11/20)

Ruwaid said:


> just to add... @BioHAZarD if you could weigh in as well please bud.


I love my Ether. Only using it in MTL for the moment with the tall glass caps. Beats the Pioneer in my opinion. Really well made and whisper quiet. Flavor is phenomenal. Wicking similar to the JKM. Just lie the cotton in the juice wells. Should just peek out at the bottom of the well. Less is more. Bottom part of the coil should be inline with the top of the posts.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (18/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> @Christos would you please share your thoughts on the Ether when you have had some time to play with it? Specifically for MTL, but also as an RDL option? I am very tempted to offload some stuff to finance one of these, but only if it is pretty epic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

Timwis said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (18/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> I love my Ether. Only using it in MTL for the moment with the tall glass caps. Beats the Pioneer in my opinion. Really well made and whisper quiet. Flavor is phenomenal. Wicking similar to the JKM. Just lie the cotton in the juice wells. Should just peek out at the bottom of the well. Less is more. Bottom part of the coil should be inline with the top of the posts.


It does sound awesome, hearing good things from everyone who has it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Spare parts for the OG Dvarw DL Army!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/11/20)

Some more vape juice mail from @threefoxvapes. One more to come and I'm ready for the second hard lockdown NDZ  Bring it!


Picture rotated and resized and cropped by the secret porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (18/11/20)

It's quite a beast!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## MeirTaitz (18/11/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Too much frikken juice. Received today from the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am officially jealous!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (19/11/20)

Timwis said:


> It's quite a beast!
> 
> View attachment 214241
> View attachment 214242
> ...



I am officially insanely jealous, that looks good Tim.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (19/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> @Christos would you please share your thoughts on the Ether when you have had some time to play with it? Specifically for MTL, but also as an RDL option? I am very tempted to offload some stuff to finance one of these, but only if it is pretty epic.


It’s good in MTL mode but I’m not quite sure about MTL on it. Will be throwing a 3mm coil and trying it DL but all the feedback I have gotten from people who bought one was been stellar and they all own 2 ethers now.
I have the same coil in another 3 MTL atties and it performs somewhat close to the skyline in MTL mode and it needs about 10 more watts to shine than the other atties but I’m still in the early days.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/11/20)

Christos said:


> It’s good in MTL mode but I’m not quite sure about MTL on it. Will be throwing a 3mm coil and trying it DL but all the feedback I have gotten from people who bought one was been stellar and they all own 2 ethers now.
> I have the same coil in another 3 MTL atties and it performs somewhat close to the skyline in MTL mode and it needs about 10 more watts to shine than the other atties but I’m still in the early days.


Dibs if you decide sell it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (19/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Dibs if you decide sell it!


Damn you and your Wyatt Earp quickness!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Damn you and your Wyatt Earp quickness!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## AKS (19/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Damn you and your Wyatt Earp quickness!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (19/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Wonder if being that quick makes the girls like him more, or less?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## CJB85 (19/11/20)

Christos said:


> It’s good in MTL mode but I’m not quite sure about MTL on it. Will be throwing a 3mm coil and trying it DL but all the feedback I have gotten from people who bought one was been stellar and they all own 2 ethers now.
> I have the same coil in another 3 MTL atties and it performs somewhat close to the skyline in MTL mode and it needs about 10 more watts to shine than the other atties but I’m still in the early days.


I can see how this atty would lean towards bigger MTL builds, as the deck and chamber remain the same as in RDL mode... unlike something like the Gata that has a reduced chamber to use with MTL mode.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/20)

Voopoo Argus GT from @3avape.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Skillie@23 (19/11/20)

Recieved my Vaporesso LUXE today that I won in the Season 3 Vaporesso Give away

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/20)

Prize vapemail baby! Thanks to @YeOldeOke for the juice, the notepad and the pen and all the rest!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33 (20/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Some more vape juice mail from @threefoxvapes. One more to come and I'm ready for the second hard lockdown NDZ  Bring it!
> View attachment 214221
> 
> Picture rotated and resized and cropped by the secret porcupine!


How’s the slick cookie?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/20)

Vape Mail Baby! iNtake MTL and a couple of Sony VTC 5a's. Never tried the 5a's so will see how they perform compared to my normal VTC6's and Molicell's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (20/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> How’s the slick cookie?


I didn't try it yet. Just building up a my reserve in case her highness decides to ban tobacco products with the second wave which is predicted for end of December- mid January

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/11/20)

Vape mail courtesy of Santa Claus aka Skipper aka @Rob Fisher
Thank you once again uncle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 19


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/11/20)

This week's vape mail thanks to @Jengz and @Mujahid Padayachy !!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/11/20)

Some juice mail thanks @ivc_mixer really enjoy your juices and thanks for the cotton.

and then my vriends juices

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/20)

A couple more iNtakes to play with and experiment with coil sizes and heights.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/11/20)

@Grand Guru, I too want to avoid any kopdoek surprises... 
Some BLACK November juice spoils from the legendary @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Grand Guru, I too want to avoid any kopdoek surprises...
> Some BLACK November juice spoils from the legendary @Rooigevaar!
> View attachment 214444


Nice haul brother yum yum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> This week's vape mail thanks to @Jengz and @Mujahid Padayachy !!!!
> 
> View attachment 214381


That's damn nice!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

Came earlier this week but got the old "This is top secret so no showing until the 24th" Just seen it on the interweb so i guess secret is out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Grand Guru, I too want to avoid any kopdoek surprises...
> Some BLACK November juice spoils from the legendary @Rooigevaar!
> View attachment 214444


Now you gotta put them in a drawer and forget about them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Some juice mail thanks @ivc_mixer really enjoy your juices and thanks for the cotton.
> View attachment 214412
> and then my vriends juices
> View attachment 214413


How's that Pineapple Coconut? Had some Coconut flavouring for ages but haven't had any ideas!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> How's that Pineapple Coconut? Had some Coconut flavouring for ages but haven't had any ideas!


To be honest I haven't tried it yet but it does sound delicious but I think @ivc_mixer could maybe assist in that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (21/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A couple more iNtakes to play with and experiment with coil sizes and heights.
> View attachment 214443



Dibs if you ever want to get rid of one...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Some juice mail thanks @ivc_mixer really enjoy your juices and thanks for the cotton.
> View attachment 214412
> and then my vriends juices
> View attachment 214413


@THE REAPER , if you haven't tried the Zoo cookies and Turkish delight , you are in for one heck of a treat @ivc_mixer nailed those !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (21/11/20)

awesome pick up mail  from @Ruwaid, Always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @THE REAPER , if you haven't tried the Zoo cookies and Turkish delight , you are in for one heck of a treat @ivc_mixer nailed those !


I did already and you are correct it is spot on but I find all of his juices spot on truly and @ivc_mixer can mix give him that. I get the juice I love big bottles and then a few other samples to get the ones I love cafe latte man o man that is an awesome juice as MTL. But I love them all.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> I did already and you are correct it is spot on but I find all of his juices spot on truly and @ivc_mixer can mix give him that. I get the juice I love big bottles and then a few other samples to get the ones I love cafe latte man o man that is an awesome juice as MTL. But I love them all.


My wife is now firmly an @ivc_mixer customer, Caffe Latte, Floatin Soda and French Custard.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> My wife is now firmly an @ivc_mixer customer, Caffe Latte, Floatin Soda and French Custard.


Don't suppose he exports!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't suppose he exports!


Let's hope so bud really.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't suppose he exports!


Maybe he can very secretly share some recipes with you and you can mix them
Up on your side?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Maybe he can very secretly share some recipes with you and you can mix them
> Up on your side?


He might keep them in a safe like Coca Cola!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't suppose he exports!


Lol, uhm, honestly I would have no idea what to do. Probably need some or other certification or such.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> This week's vape mail thanks to @Jengz and @Mujahid Padayachy !!!!
> 
> View attachment 214381


Keep this mod safe. I know where you live...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## StompieZA (23/11/20)

Whats in the box... I will reveal tomorrow







Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (23/11/20)

Some swop mail thanks @Ugi love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/11/20)

Thanks @KarlDP !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## LeislB (23/11/20)

Jeepers, you guys have been busy! Awesome hauls!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (23/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @KarlDP !!
> 
> View attachment 214670



Happy it arrived safely and in one piece.... LOL. Thanks for introducing me to DSV thou. So easy and convenient.. Enjoy @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/11/20)

And some more.... thanks @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/20)

2 in 1...

Thanks @CJB85 for my box of crackers! The REAL crackers arrived safely!

Thanks @SarelD for my NCV2 sleeve (version 2) fits and looks awesome!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER (24/11/20)

Good afternoon everyone. Just wanna give a HUGE THANK YOU to @BioHAZarD who is my SANTA who gave me a Super gift and I just wanna say thank you brother really appreciate it a lot you are a LEGEND.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 26


----------



## Vaporator00 (24/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 2 in 1...
> 
> Thanks @CJB85 for my box of crackers! The REAL crackers arrived safely!
> 
> ...


That sleeve looks mighty fine!! 
Need to get me one of those. My Noisy is still lying in the box.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea (24/11/20)

Yay some vape mail to make this Tuesday even better. Thanks to the guys at Fogging Amazing for the fast delivery

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/11/20)

@SarelD has been a busy man! Thank you for your excellent craftsmanship bud. New Noisy Sleeve arrived today!



@Rooigevaar, I think I 'officially' have more (unofficial) Taviro merch than you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Resistance (24/11/20)

I came home today to find this under the Xmas tree. 
The mod looks brand new with spare and all.
Thanks @BioHAZarD , you're a legendary man!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## KB_314 (25/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Just wanna give a HUGE THANK YOU to @BioHAZarD who is my SANTA who gave me a Super gift and I just wanna say thank you brother really appreciate it a lot you are a LEGEND.
> View attachment 214771
> View attachment 214772
> View attachment 214773


Reomail is the best vapemail ever

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/20)

@BioHAZarD you have proven once again esigssa is not just another vaping forum, well done on all the cool things you do!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Vape mail baby!
Awesome overnight delivery from @Sir Vape , every item was individually bubble wrapped. Thanks to @ivc_mixer and @DarthBranMuffin for buying some gear from me so I could pinch this!

The Ether looks smaller and waaay better in the metal than on pictures btw.
Finally got some 26g round wire, now I can also be like the MTL cool kids, right @Dela Rey Steyn ?

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Vape mail baby!
> Awesome overnight delivery from @Sir Vape , every item was individually bubble wrapped. Thanks to @ivc_mixer and @DarthBranMuffin for buying some gear from me so I could pinch this!
> 
> The Ether looks smaller and waaay better in the metal than on pictures btw.
> ...



Awesome Sauce bud! Still waiting to snag one myself! Ain't no build like a roundwire build (h)Ohm(ie)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/20)

Early morning vape mail baby



Firstly I would like to thank Uncle @Rob Fisher for not buying all the iNtake MTL and I was lucky to still get one  and secondly I would like thank @KZOR for his review on this RTA ( The reason for me getting one ) 

And thirdly A BIG THANK YOU to Inkd Vapor for the super great fast service and perfectly wrapped parcel you rock @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Vape mail baby!
> Awesome overnight delivery from @Sir Vape , every item was individually bubble wrapped. Thanks to @ivc_mixer and @DarthBranMuffin for buying some gear from me so I could pinch this!
> 
> The Ether looks smaller and waaay better in the metal than on pictures btw.
> ...


Nice buy bud. Finger is on the trigger for this one. Will you be running it in DL or MTL first? Please share your thoughts after you have played around with it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Awesome Sauce bud! Still waiting to snag one myself! Ain't no build like a roundwire build (h)Ohm(ie)!


My resistance ran out, so I’m pretty amped now to see how it vapes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Nice buy bud. Finger is on the trigger for this one. Will you be running it in DL or MTL first? Please share your thoughts after you have played around with it.


Definitely going MTL first, want to run a side-by-side build to compare with the Expro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Definitely going MTL first, want to run a side-by-side build to compare with the Expro.


Watching very closely now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/20)

Super efficient service from @JurgensSt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Super efficient service from @JurgensSt!
> View attachment 214863



This one should give you trust in other colour atties again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Vape mail baby!
> Awesome overnight delivery from @Sir Vape , every item was individually bubble wrapped. Thanks to @ivc_mixer and @DarthBranMuffin for buying some gear from me so I could pinch this!
> 
> The Ether looks smaller and waaay better in the metal than on pictures btw.
> ...


How's the A1. I got 30g SS. Doesn't vape bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Resistance said:


> How's the A1. I got 30g SS. Doesn't vape bad at all.


No clue!
I have never used round wire in anything, trying to decide if I should pop a round wire in both, or an MTL alien in both!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> No clue!
> I have never used round wire in anything, trying to decide if I should pop a round wire in both, or an MTL alien in both!



If an atty can shine with a simple round wire build, it's a winner. A good atty doesn't need the fanciest coil to give you what you need. That's my personal opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If an atty can shine with a simple round wire build, it's a winner. A good atty doesn't need the fanciest coil to give you what you need. That's my personal opinion.


Round wire it is then!
Can you recommend a quick build for the 26G wire?
Should I go 2.5, or 3mm and how many wraps?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Round wire it is then!
> Can you recommend a quick build for the 26G wire?
> Should I go 2.5, or 3mm and how many wraps?



7 wraps on 2.5 should leave you around 0.8-0.9ohm
7 wraps on 3 should have you around 1.0ohm

My preference for the expro is 2.5mm 7 wraps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Round wire it is then!
> Can you recommend a quick build for the 26G wire?
> Should I go 2.5, or 3mm and how many wraps?


Wich juice are you going to test with?

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wich juice are you going to test with?


I have run out of MTL juice, so the only thing I could slap together quickly is a new recipe. It is a creamy apple at 9mg 50/50 that I have never tasted before.
It can be either a good, or a bad thing as I have no clue if the juice is good, but I also have no frame of reference for it on the Expro, so zero bias.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/20)

The new Evolv Reflex designed and engineered for smokers has arrived... I'm sure it will be way too tight for me but I need to test it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/20)

IF Mods #3 has arrived. The IF Mods Ling DNA60! Beautiful quality!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## KB_314 (25/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Evolv Reflex designed and engineered for smokers has arrived... I'm sure it will be way too tight for me but I need to test it.
> View attachment 214903
> View attachment 214904


@Rob Fisher please let us know your thoughts on this once you've tested it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> @Rob Fisher please let us know your thoughts on this once you've tested it



Will create a thread for it in the Pod Systems thread...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/20)

happy vape mail day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (26/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> happy vape mail day
> 
> View attachment 215038


That looks nice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/11/20)

Wow, I must say a very big thank you to Patrick from Capital Vapes. Stunning service as always and a big thank you for my brand new Half Moon SQNKR with matching drip tip. 25 mm Twisted Messes on top and also from Patrick, Lenny's Coffee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

My Third Odin Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Norman Anderson said:


> Wow, I must say a very big thank you to Patrick from Capital Vapes. Stunning service as always and a big thank you for my brand new Half Moon SQNKR with matching drip tip. 25 mm Twisted Messes on top and also from Patrick, Lenny's Coffee
> View attachment 215109


Love my half moon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

And BP Mods Hilt!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/20)

A special advance pack of Mavaton Reserve direct from North Carolina! Thanks @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A special advance pack of Mavaton Reserve direct from North Carolina! Thanks @Mauritz55
> View attachment 215290


From Butch himself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mauritz55 (28/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A special advance pack of Mavaton Reserve direct from North Carolina! Thanks @Mauritz55
> View attachment 215290


Enjoy Uncle Rob!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 215298
> View attachment 215299
> View attachment 215300
> View attachment 215301



Really looking forward to this review @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (29/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Really looking forward to this review @Timwis!


No pressure then!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/20)

Timwis said:


> No pressure then!



Do it NOW @Timwis!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (29/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do it NOW @Timwis!


Still testing Intake, and when i get to it i will use it a while, i use products for a while even if it is alongside other products i'm testing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (29/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do it NOW @Timwis!


Just looking at the design i don't think it will give a loose enough draw for you Rob but you never know it might surprise in it's versatility but it just looks more a pure MTL @Grand Guru's cup of tea my initial thoughts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Just looking at the design i don't think it will give a loose enough draw for you Rob but you never know it might surprise in it's versatility but it just looks more a pure MTL @Grand Guru's cup of tea my initial thoughts!



I'm hoping to squeeze out an RDL... holding thumbs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (29/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hoping to squeeze out an RDL... holding thumbs!


Build quality, excellent!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/11/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 215298
> View attachment 215299
> View attachment 215300
> View attachment 215301


It looks fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Juan_G (29/11/20)

Juice Mail! Courier Guy was kind enough to deliver my order on a Saturday afternoon. Just made 12 bottles of juice aaaand now the waiting begins hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Raindance (29/11/20)

A day of firsts for me today.

Never owned a sub ohm tank before, never bought a one shot before, never before did I buy a coil.


I went to buy the Argus, the rest is the result of good salesmanship....

The coils and juice are the result of Rob being right about the Dvarw so let me see about the rest.



The Argus was inspired by how light and comfortable it is. And despite my dislike of everything even remotely resembling a pod, the little "Pick & Pay" atty that comes with is surprisingly good. Never owned something that runs a commercial coil so can not compare it to anything else but it surely does not leave you wanting. The combination just looks great as well. Thinking of getting another top bit for easy juice swaps. Think I get the idea now.


Running some FruiTea in it and man is it good.

Recently came back to RTA's after two years squonking and this was my actual intention of buying the Argus:



At least now I have something worthwhile to vape on while the Dvarw gets a well deserved clean and rebuild with the much acclaimed Fisher coils.

Some Pics of unboxing:





Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Resistance (29/11/20)

The @univapo Symba RDA.
Up for testing this week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance (29/11/20)

Resistance said:


> The @univapo Symba RDA.
> Up for testing this week.
> View attachment 215389
> View attachment 215390
> View attachment 215391


Looks interesting. Looking forward to getting to know more about it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/11/20)

Raindance said:


> A day of firsts for me today.
> 
> Never owned a sub ohm tank before, never bought a one shot before, never before did I buy a coil.
> View attachment 215364
> ...


And I'm eagerly awaiting your official review to this mini review you posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (29/11/20)

Resistance said:


> And I'm eagerly awaiting your official review to this mini review you posted.


If wanted I will do one. Let me use it for a couple of weeks and I will get back on this.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## JB1987 (30/11/20)

Thanks @JVR1987 for the Aromamizer and @Sir Vape for the crazy price on the Grus, I just couldn't refuse...

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Kiai (30/11/20)

I must have been a good boy, my presents arrived today. It is the 3 Ultroner stab wood mods and 4 sx mini sl. The 4 will be taken apart for spares. Just love my stabwood mods.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 16


----------



## AKS (30/11/20)

Thanks @SivenZN ,all in perfect condition and immaculately packaged.
Time to explore the mtl tunnel of the rabbit hole....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/11/20)

Just a few one shots and some 30ml bottles of my favourite concentrates.






@TFM (the Flavour Mill) added a 30ml 2mg bottle of Snow Storm juice (fruit juice mix on ice) free of charge.
Thank you very much @TFM 
*Unfortunately I am allergic to ice and menthol so anyone who would like to try it is free to contact me and I will add 2 extra 60ml juices - all free of charge.

*



.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/11/20)

Kiai said:


> I must have been a good boy, my presents arrived today. It is the 3 Ultroner stab wood mods and 4 sx mini sl. The 4 will be taken apart for spares. Just love my stabwood mods.
> View attachment 215430
> 
> View attachment 215431
> ...


That green one is stunning

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Resistance (30/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Just a few one shots and some 30ml bottles of my favourite concentrates.
> 
> View attachment 215463
> 
> ...


Nice gesture!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

@Sir Vape Mail Baby!

Ether Glass Pack!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

@Sir Vape Mail Baby! Pallas RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

@Sir Vape Mail Baby! And this is the one I was most excited to test drive! The new RTA from Grimm Green! The Type Two RTA! 



Nor sure I will try the Must Try drip tip! I prefer acrylic tips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (1/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape Mail Baby! And this is the one I was most excited to test drive! The new RTA from Grimm Green! The Type Two RTA!
> View attachment 215535
> 
> 
> ...



Very interested in your thoughts on the Type Two uncle Rob..very interested to get one if its good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

KarlDP said:


> Very interested in your thoughts on the Type Two uncle Rob..very interested to get one if its good.



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/type-two-rta-from-grimm-green.t70041/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SivenZN (1/12/20)

AKS said:


> View attachment 215443
> 
> Thanks @SivenZN ,all in perfect condition and immaculately packaged.
> Time to explore the mtl tunnel of the rabbit hole....


Glad you happy bud. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/12/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 215603


Wonder why they sent my mail to you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/20)

Juan_G said:


> Juice Mail! Courier Guy was kind enough to deliver my order on a Saturday afternoon. Just made 12 bottles of juice aaaand now the waiting begins hahaha
> 
> View attachment 215343


Whatcha make dude?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (1/12/20)

Kiai said:


> I must have been a good boy, my presents arrived today. It is the 3 Ultroner stab wood mods and 4 sx mini sl. The 4 will be taken apart for spares. Just love my stabwood mods.
> View attachment 215430
> 
> View attachment 215431
> ...


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-your-wood.t62686/#post-808815

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (1/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wonder why they sent my mail to you?


Luckily i got sent this before Trevor found out Freak had called their RDTA the Tokamak after he had recently released an RDA called the same, he's not an happy chappie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (2/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> Whatcha make dude?


Blue biscuit milkshake
White chocolate
Coconut biscuits
Fruity frosted biscuits (tastes like zoob)
Mixed fruit juice
Lime juice (zoob without the buiscuit)
Mango & strawberry
Orange soda (tastes like merinda soda)
Mixberry custard
Aaaaand Red Pill (obviously)
These are all VERY affordable one shots made by Super Shots and Cloud burst effects from Flavour World and I can highly recommend these one shots!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/12/20)

Juan_G said:


> Blue biscuit milkshake
> White chocolate
> Coconut biscuits
> Fruity frosted biscuits (tastes like zoob)
> ...


Noice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (2/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (2/12/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/20)

Nothing like a couple of day's worth of vapemail to brighten up the week!!

Thanks to @Downtown Vapoury for the Eleaf Glass Pen & BF deals!

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff & Vape King for BF deals!

Thanks to @univapo for my Symba RDA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Spyker41771 (2/12/20)

This black friday i skipped on the hardware and went just for juices, and juices i actually vape.




Should be set for a week or 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## GerrieP (2/12/20)

@Sir Vape 
Great service. Ordered on the Monday BF @10:15 special. Collected by CG in the afternoon from Durbs. Received my parcell today in Rustenburg North West. All packed and wrapped nicely with ADHD wrap.(bubble popper).
Beserker V2, 6 x batts, nic and some first for me.. cbd juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS (3/12/20)

Now we’re cooking. Thank you kindly @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## JurgensSt (3/12/20)

AKS said:


> View attachment 215709
> 
> Now we’re cooking. Thank you kindly @JurgensSt



Enjoy them and thank you for the support

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/12/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Enjoy them and thank you for the support


He just wants that engraved pencil prize!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## AKS (3/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> He just wants that engraved pencil prize!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/20)

I was very saddened by the loss of my previous Epetite and obviously thought I'll never be able to lay my hands on one again but this community is so awesome! Got this in the Vapemail yesterday and it's in mint condition! A big thank you to @PuffingCrow

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## CashKat88 (4/12/20)

I have been eyeing this mod since it was released and finally found one at a reasonable price thanks to @RiccoS plus its gunmetal so it matches so well with the big German girl brunhilde (AKA Hilda)

Reactions: Winner 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)

Although any vape mail is great mail, some days are better than others. Personally one of the best vape mail days I've had!


Another Expro & an Ether from @BioHAZarD, Armour & Cog from @Spongebob, Luna and Holic from @Scouse45 and last but not least, Mecha from @RiccoS! It feels like Xmas already!!! We have an amazing community here at ECIGSSA. Enormous vouch for every single one of these legends, thank you kindly gents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 19 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)

Now I just need to find a way to hide these purchases from SWAMBO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (4/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Now I just need to find a way to hide these purchases from SWAMBO


There’s nothing that 36 red roses and a bottle of fine wine can’t cure

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (4/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Although any vape mail is great mail, some days are better than others. Personally one of the best vape mail days I've had!
> View attachment 215788
> 
> Another Expro & an Ether from @BioHAZarD, Armour & Cog from @Spongebob, Luna and Holic from @Scouse45 and last but not least, Mecha from @RiccoS! It feels like Xmas already!!! We have an amazing community here at ECIGSSA. Enormous vouch for every single one of these legends, thank you kindly gents.


That's a huge haul of gear you got there, but I'm sure you need to introduce each piece slowly into rotation as not to alert SWAMBO the struggle is real, you have a busy weekend planned with all that gear, Enjoi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> There’s nothing that 36 red roses and a bottle of fine wine can’t cure


Between her Birthday present and her incoming Xmas present, I should actually be quite safe until at least mid 2021. But I'll get a bottle of wine on my way home, just in case....

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)

CashKat88 said:


> That's a huge haul of gear you got there, but I'm sure you need to introduce each piece slowly into rotation as not to alert SWAMBO the struggle is real, you have a busy weekend planned with all that gear, Enjoi



The Expro will be easy, she knows I have one, the Mecha, also not a problem, she never pays too much mind to the Mech tubes. That Luna and the bright day glow green Armour is going to be the difficult ones....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER (4/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Expro will be easy, she knows I have one, the Mecha, also not a problem, she never pays too much mind to the Mech tubes. That Luna and the bright day glow green Armour is going to be the difficult ones....


A piece of steak and a used tea bag get those too just for incase lol.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## CashKat88 (4/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Expro will be easy, she knows I have one, the Mecha, also not a problem, she never pays too much mind to the Mech tubes. That Luna and the bright day glow green Armour is going to be the difficult ones....


Yup the wifey never spots any new gear that's black but I came home with an inferno DBV3 one day and she spotted it in an instant, she was in a good mood that day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/12/20)

THE REAPER said:


> A piece of steak and a used tea bag get those too just for incase lol.



That and a complimentary 2-day spa voucher on your way to your lawyer to make sure your will and testament is up to date... remember the clause that SWAMBO cannot see yet that displays the actual value of your vape gear, just for in case she decided to sell it for what you said you paid for it...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Devon Strydom (4/12/20)

@KZOR thank you for the vape mail. RTA being rewicked to try this out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/20)

A very anticipated package just arrived from Poland! Two Hussar Legacy X's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance (5/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> There’s nothing that 36 red roses and a bottle of fine wine can’t cure


Or a bottle of All Gold. It has 3s6'sssss tomatoes in every bottle!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/12/20)

An early Xmas gift from Santa
Thank you so very much @Rob Fisher 




.

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Although any vape mail is great mail, some days are better than others. Personally one of the best vape mail days I've had!
> View attachment 215788
> 
> Another Expro & an Ether from @BioHAZarD, Armour & Cog from @Spongebob, Luna and Holic from @Scouse45 and last but not least, Mecha from @RiccoS! It feels like Xmas already!!! We have an amazing community here at ECIGSSA. Enormous vouch for every single one of these legends, thank you kindly gents.


DRS Did you get an early Christmas bonus ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mzr (7/12/20)

This finally arrived another dual battery squonk mod and this one is 20700 now the hunt for a blue rda to match up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## LeislB (7/12/20)

Mzr said:


> This finally arrived another dual battery squonk mod and this one is 20700 now the hunt for a blue rda to match up
> View attachment 216132


How about the SYMBA?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (7/12/20)

Mzr said:


> This finally arrived another dual battery squonk mod and this one is 20700 now the hunt for a blue rda to match up
> View attachment 216132


Blue asgard mini!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Mzr (8/12/20)

LeislB said:


> How about the SYMBA?


Wish I could could of seen @KZOR review might of helped me decide

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr (8/12/20)

Jengz said:


> Blue asgard mini!


Great rda I agree @Jengz but will it be the right blue either sky blue or electric

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/12/20)

Mzr said:


> This finally arrived another dual battery squonk mod and this one is 20700 now the hunt for a blue rda to match up
> View attachment 216132



Passage RDA maybe....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/12/20)

Blue Drop?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/12/20)

ARYANTO said:


> DRS Did you get an early Christmas bonus ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (8/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



R350 if you got friends in govt...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! One of the most special juices made by one of the best juice makers in the land! @Naeemhoosen is the MAN! Thank you!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (8/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! One of the most special juices made by one of the best juice makers in the land! @Naeemhoosen is the MAN! Thank you!
> View attachment 216174


I guess your R350 are gone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Halfdaft (9/12/20)

I have used my Lost Vape Paranormal 75c everyday since I bought it back in 2017, it has served me very well over the three years, unfortunately it had recently broken so I decided an upgrade was in order

Reactions: Winner 19


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/20)

Vapemail baby!. Pulse V2 and Requiem (I had to try it out!) Courtesy of @Balthazar

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Juan_G (9/12/20)

Destiny RTA mail from @RiccoS !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Jengz (9/12/20)

Received this dot 24 rta in the mail today from a legend of a guy @charln... He seen my despair when my dot rta positive post broke and was so kind in gifting me this thing of beauty! The atty arrived with so many additional goodies including a spares upgrade kit for my reload rtas! Charl my brother, you're a legend! I cannot thank you enough for this gesture and your generosity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (9/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby!. Pulse V2 and Requiem (I had to try it out!) Courtesy of @Balthazar
> View attachment 216279


I look forward to your opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/20)

LeislB said:


> I look forward to your opinion.


The Pulse V2 is a slight improvement on the initial one. Same size but more rounded edges. I only vape in power mode and don’t even bother explore the menu on most of my mods. I love my Pulse and I’m keeping this one too.
The Requiem is a little more tricky as I was expecting. You get 3 top caps which give you an airflow option each. Direct lung, Restricted DL and loose MTL. I’m using the MTL cap with 1.2 Ohm Clapton coil and it delivers good flavour. It reminds me of the Wismec Tobhino which I honestly prefer as it allows you to fine tune the airflow to your liking. The Requiem despite its awesome looks will most likely sit on the shelf most of the time.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/20)

Baby Choo getting in on the Vape Mail action!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! DDP Vape RTA! What a beautiful looking device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Taifun GT IV. A mate made me sell my original GT IV so when they came out with a new look tank shield I thought I should get one for the collection! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! I had a spare set of Fiskar Titanium Scissors as back up in case my pair in use got lost or damaged... but @BigGuy's wife grabbed the spare pair for his 50th Birthday Gift collection. So here is the replacement plus a special tool to carve out masking tape from vape goodies when I polish them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/20)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! A Xmas present from the guys at Stratum in Russia! A White Delrin DNA60 Aerodynamic! Major Bazinga! And also a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Devon Strydom (10/12/20)

Received it.... Yeah!!!

Thank you @NaveshM04

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## THE REAPER (10/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! A Xmas present from the guys at Stratum in Russia! A White Delrin DNA60 Aerodynamic! Major Bazinga! And also a Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Boom!
> View attachment 216398


Uncle Rob was it your birthday yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Uncle Rob was it your birthday yesterday



Nope... I have just been patiently waiting for a large parcel to be consolidated and shipped from MyUS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NaveshM04 (10/12/20)

Devon Strydom said:


> Received it.... Yeah!!!
> 
> Thank you @NaveshM04


You are most welcome brother enjoy it 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I have just been patiently waiting for a large parcel to be consolidated and shipped from MyUS!


Thank goodness thought I missed something. Great mail as always.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/12/20)

So I won a vaporesso comp on the 09/06/2020 and exactly six month later on 09/12/2020 I got the sms from SAPO that it finally arrived! Only got some time to go fetch it today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

CashKat88 said:


> So I won a vaporesso comp on the 09/06/2020 and exactly six month later on 09/12/2020 I got the sms from SAPO that it finally arrived! Only got some time to go fetch it today.
> View attachment 216449
> View attachment 216450


It looks like Sapo used it as a step for a while. At least the product box looks fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> It looks like Sapo used it as a step for a while. At least the product box looks fine.


Well that massive box was used to send that tiny box the mod came it so 1/8th of the box had the mod and the other 7/8th of the box was just bubble wrap

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BeaLea (11/12/20)

CashKat88 said:


> So I won a vaporesso comp on the 09/06/2020 and exactly six month later on 09/12/2020 I got the sms from SAPO that it finally arrived! Only got some time to go fetch it today.
> View attachment 216449
> View attachment 216450


Maybe one day I'll be lucky to recieve my smsm for that comp

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/20)

BeaLea said:


> Maybe one day I'll be lucky to recieve my smsm for that comp


I’m also still waiting patiently for mine

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> I’m also still waiting patiently for mine


Actually have just given up. 

just tracked the tracking number and it’s expired. Oh well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> Actually have just given up.
> 
> just tracked the tracking number and it’s expired. Oh well.


Dont worry Sapo needed to use the box so long for seats.
They'll eventually need new boxes and send out the old ones

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Gotta love this time of the year because TCG delivers on a Saturday!

I have always wanted a Carlos Creation Alpha and finally, I managed to snag one! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## klipdrifter (15/12/20)

Woop woop! Thanks @JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic (15/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Gotta love this time of the year because TCG delivers on a Saturday!
> 
> I have always wanted a Carlos Creation Alpha and finally, I managed to snag one! Bazinga!
> View attachment 216600
> View attachment 216601


 What method did you use for the polish on the staibless Uncle Rob? It looks absolutely gorgeous.. I have a few polishing compounds but I've only used it on mods where the paint has come off, never on stainless.. too weary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic (15/12/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Woop woop! Thanks @JordanEpic
> 
> View attachment 216812


Looking good! Happy they were well received

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic (15/12/20)

Its always fun receiving near gear!! Big thanks to The Bearded Viking for my frosted glass and atty stand.. I dont know if he's on the forum but what a character!! Also got some goodies at an absolute steal! Never tried mesh before, can't wait!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic (15/12/20)

CashKat88 said:


> So I won a vaporesso comp on the 09/06/2020 and exactly six month later on 09/12/2020 I got the sms from SAPO that it finally arrived! Only got some time to go fetch it today.
> View attachment 216449
> View attachment 216450


Be careful with this mod, if you so much as look at it wrong, you will scratch its gorgeous surface.. 0% scratch resistance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (15/12/20)

My friend has one and it still looks great after 9 months of use so should be fine, still undecided as to what I should do with it though, it's still sealed 


JordanEpic said:


> Be careful with this mod, if you so much as look at it wrong, you will scratch its gorgeous surface.. 0% scratch resistance.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JordanEpic (15/12/20)

Maybe he was more gentle than me.. I work in a harsh environment

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/20)

JordanEpic said:


> What method did you use for the polish on the staibless Uncle Rob? It looks absolutely gorgeous.. I have a few polishing compounds but I've only used it on mods where the paint has come off, never on stainless.. too weary



@JordanEpic I use Mothers Mag and Aluminium Polish for almost all metals. Also, Flitz is very good too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you so much @LeislB! My first Xmas present! Bazinga! Now I can tackle that mesh tank and try again!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/20)

CashKat88 said:


> So I won a vaporesso comp on the 09/06/2020 and exactly six month later on 09/12/2020 I got the sms from SAPO that it finally arrived! Only got some time to go fetch it today.
> View attachment 216449
> View attachment 216450


Congrats ! I totally have given up hope , when my ''gift'' arrives , it will be a museum piece...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Devon Strydom (15/12/20)

Vape mail!!!!

Finally found a SBS that I liked the look of








@JurgensSt
Thank you for the service

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt (15/12/20)

Devon Strydom said:


> Vape mail!!!!
> 
> Finally found a SBS that I liked the look of
> 
> ...


Thank you for your support.
Hope you enjoy it

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## LeislB (16/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you so much @LeislB! My first Xmas present! Bazinga! Now I can tackle that mesh tank and try again!
> View attachment 216856
> View attachment 216857


Wow, I made Rob's vape mail posts, drops the mic!

Enjoy @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Skillie@23 (17/12/20)

JordanEpic said:


> Be careful with this mod, if you so much as look at it wrong, you will scratch its gorgeous surface.. 0% scratch resistance.


I'm with JordanEpic on this one, had mine less than i month and already had a few scratches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/12/20)

Weekend awesome Vapemail Baby! Another Kroma-R and the mighty Ares V2 joining my MTL collection. Courtesy of the legendary @adriaanh who's been a real pleasure to do business with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (18/12/20)

Thank you, was only my pleasure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (18/12/20)

Some juice mail!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (18/12/20)

thanks so much @Clouds4Days what a boss !

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! Xmas stock of Red Pill arrived fresh from @Oupa in CT!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/20)

Vape mail from @Rooigevaar for my owner. 2 months vaping and off the smokes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/12/20)

vicTor said:


> thanks so much @Clouds4Days what a boss !
> 
> View attachment 217100



Only a pleasure brother.
Have a awesome day .

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (18/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> Vape mail from @Rooigevaar for my owner. 2 months vaping and off the smokes
> 
> View attachment 217156



our owners always get the good stuff

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/20)

vicTor said:


> our owners always get the good stuff


I know right. Happy wife is a chilled me who gets to watch sport when I want

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (19/12/20)

@univapo mail. For reviewing.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! A surprise from Greece! Dot Shell GOLD! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

China Vape Mail Baby! A couple of mods I got on a Black Friday sale! Couldn't resist! Plus I was sorry I sold my Reborn...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

I have been seeing posts of two of these juices and the FOMO was growing so I bought them to try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

I watched @KZOR's review on the QP Violator and he rated it big time! So... Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR (22/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> he rated it big time



Yea ... i do enjoy it. Go for 4 or 4.5 mm single coil first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

Custom Drip tip stand from Jo Sturdy in Malaysia! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

Custom Dvarw stand from Jo Sturdy in Malaysia! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/12/20)

Uncle Rob, what are you going to open on Friday if you are running through all your XMAS goodies already?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Uncle Rob, what are you going to open on Friday if you are running through all your XMAS goodies already?



@DarthBranMuffin my wife grabbed the two Apple Home Pod Mini's that came in the shipment and wrapped them up and put them under the Xmas tree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/12/20)

Received this yesterday.

Adirondack the premium Artisan/craft e-liquid company most famous for their "holy grail" fruit e-liquid Placid and who are a massive hit on reddit and juicedb.

They have around 25 flavors, I got 20 different ones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Chanelr (22/12/20)

Only xmas present I am getting this year.
The Nevoks Feelin pod kit.
Thanks for the care package @Ivyvape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR (22/12/20)

Chanelr said:


> Nevoks Feelin



I rate that as my best budget Pod kit of 2020. 
Loved mine but unfortunately got hogged by a needy person.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! The very first *GIF Tips* off the machines! Bazinga! So high-quality tips soon to be available in South Africa by South Africans for South Africans and the rest of the planet! 

These are the first few off the production line... they are beta versions and the final production version will have a more rounded top. The black and the white tip in the pics are made from Delrin for out and about but they will also be doing high-grade acrylic as well. So happy we have a local source of decent tips at last!

Pricing and launch dates etc will be coming!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## klipdrifter (22/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The very first *GIF Tips* off the machines! Bazinga! So high-quality tips soon to be available in South Africa by South Africans for South Africans and the rest of the planet!
> 
> These are the first few off the production line... they are beta versions and the final production version will have a more rounded top. The black and the white tip in the pics are made from Delrin for out and about but they will also be doing high-grade acrylic as well. So happy we have a local source of decent tips at last!
> 
> ...


Uncle @Rob Fisher please keep me posted on his. I am a sucker for drip tips and getting them locally would be great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## LeislB (22/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Yea ... i do enjoy it. Go for 4 or 4.5 mm single coil first.
> View attachment 217394


Is this one of your juices? Is it a new one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (22/12/20)

LeislB said:


> this one of your juices? Is it a new one?


Yes but I am making the recipe available for my channel.members.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Devon Strydom (22/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Yes but I am making the recipe available for my channel.members.



I’d be interested in that recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (22/12/20)

Do you mean your YouTube subscribers? I hop so  I love me some pineapple on ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ivyvape (23/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @DarthBranMuffin my wife grabbed the two Apple Home Pod Mini's that came in the shipment and wrapped them up and put them under the Xmas tree!
> View attachment 217413


wow o~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ivyvape (23/12/20)

Chanelr said:


> Only xmas present I am getting this year.
> The Nevoks Feelin pod kit.
> Thanks for the care package @Ivyvape
> 
> View attachment 217416


Tks for your update，Chanel, enjoy the Xmas time and the pod kit. Nice to have your support to the Nevoks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ivyvape (23/12/20)

KZOR said:


> I rate that as my best budget Pod kit of 2020.
> Loved mine but unfortunately got hogged by a needy person.


Thank you for your sure and support Louis. Ahahaha, which person has hogged you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny (23/12/20)

Lo


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A surprise from Greece! Dot Shell GOLD! Bazinga!
> View attachment 217386
> View attachment 217387
> View attachment 217388



love to hear your thought on this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (23/12/20)

Some vape mail big thank you to @LeislB for the lucky draw and the best of all is all the juices is a first for me so looking forward to trying them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/20)

RayDeny said:


> Lo
> 
> 
> love to hear your thought on this



@RayDeny I tested the Stainless Steel one a while back and it was very nice... I still prefer the VapeShell in the Billet Box... ut if one only has an AIO then this is a good upgrade!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/20)

Big shout out to @VapeSnow , I estimate the amount of money he spent on calls to the courier co. is more than the Blotto mini's worth .
Nearly missed my own Christmas box . Thanx JP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! FOMO Atty stand from my Daughter. Made by @OG Leather thanks @BigGuy for organising!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/20)

Ding -Dong , another delivery from the boffin @ivc_mixer , thanks Mr A. Luckily there is a shak'n vape or 2 in there ,no waiting

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/20)

Vape Mail Baby! I wonder how long the batteries will last with a 0.4Ω coil at 28 watts with dual 21700's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Cornelius (30/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I wonder how long the batteries will last with a 0.4Ω coil at 28 watts with dual 21700's! Bazinga!
> View attachment 217941
> View attachment 217942
> View attachment 217943


That could very well be the best option for fishing trips uncle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/20)

Cornelius said:


> That could very well be the best option for fishing trips uncle.



Agreed! I was worried it may be too heavy but it is surprisingly light.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (30/12/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 217988
> View attachment 217989
> View attachment 217990
> View attachment 217991


At first glance the T-rex looks interesting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (30/12/20)

Resistance said:


> At first glance the T-rex looks interesting.


Essentially 4 pod mods but all very different to each other, a really good assortment. The Hita Ink just on first looks is excellent and also loving the Wit aesthetically! But yes being a 21700 the T-Rex will possibly spark most interest!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Essentially 4 pod mods but all very different to each other, a really good assortment. The Hita Ink just on first looks is excellent and also loving the Wit aesthetically! But yes being a 21700 the T-Rex will possibly spark most interest!


I'll be looking forward to those reviews then.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (30/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I'll be looking forward to those reviews then.


Just first impressions haven't even used them yet, they might all be crap lol!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (1/1/21)

Last vape mail of the year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! DHL Sunday delivery! Bazinga!

A new set of Wiha Screwdrivers!



Mellody Box! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Buffrite pads for Vape GEar maintenance and polishing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Fresh Molicells for 2021! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! IF Mods! What a beauty! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33 (5/1/21)

Swap mail from @Mujahid Padayachy 

thanks dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/21)

Spares for the Blotto fam , a nice 510 eagle driptip that sits flush on a Dvarw [ @Rob Fisher ] juice , bubble tank for the JKM and PnP coils to see what the hype is all about from FOGGAS .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/1/21)

If you know you know...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Asterix (7/1/21)

Nothing very exciting. Just a couple of concentrates, and some more Nic (just in case).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (8/1/21)

Asterix said:


> Nothing very exciting. Just a couple of concentrates, and some more Nic (just in case).
> 
> View attachment 218613


DIY mail is always exciting!

making anything worthy of sharing with us plebs?

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix (8/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> DIY mail is always exciting!
> 
> making anything worthy of sharing with us plebs?



Just my usual Red Pill one shot & @The vaper 's Fizzapple clone with 1% WS 23(30%) added (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-mix-today.t34999/page-155#post-815550). My wife will be making her "Loaded Glazed Donut" as well as the Guango (https://blckvapour.co.za/blogs/news/guango) that she fell in love with at the 2019 Vape Con.

But I will also be playing around with a couple of small mixes to get a decent (hopefully) Custard Tobacco. I will let you know in about 3 weeks if successful. I'm not very good at making my own recipes and normally find what I need on this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/21)

My first dripper and Asmodus , thank you @dombank !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Billet Box package!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/1/21)

It's been many years since I've wanted one of these babies again and with great thanks to @dombank my dream has been realised! Such a big fan of the Paranormal (my second one in fact) and sooo happy to have one again! And check the funky Star Wars theme!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/1/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## CashKat88 (10/1/21)

Vape mail, well more of a Vape pick up/meet up, when I first started vaping around 3 years ago and I was always intreaged with a Billet Box and always wanted one but when I saw the prices I was like woah! I thought of getting an SXK but I really wanted an original and finally I got my first Billet Box thanks to @Scouse45, Thanks for the quick and easy deal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/1/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's been many years since I've wanted one of these babies again and with great thanks to @dombank my dream has been realised! Such a big fan of the Paranormal (my second one in fact) and sooo happy to have one again! And check the funky Star Wars theme!
> View attachment 218673
> View attachment 218674
> View attachment 218675
> ...



I see someone is a gamer 

I have two of those mods, fantastic product.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/1/21)

x15 120ml bottles of one of the best elqiuid brands on the planet, Adirondack. 

x4 120ml Placid
x3 120ml Colden
x3 120ml Cascade
x2 120ml Saratoga
x2 120ml Miracle on Ice
x1 120ml Aneto

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/21)

@RiccoS - this is a winner - thank you , prompt delivery and smooth deal

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## JB1987 (12/1/21)

Somehow I completed the circle and ended up back at squonking  
VV Pulse V2 with Asgard Mini, really enjoying this setup. Something about squonking is just simple and hassle free.
@Sir Vape @InkdVapor

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/21)

Druga 2 from @adriaanh -thanx !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Mollie (12/1/21)

Vape mail from @Hakhan
Thank you for the extras much appreciated, now I can continue the battle of the coil building lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## dombank (12/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @RiccoS - this is a winner - thank you , prompt delivery and smooth deal
> View attachment 219025



Show us your build

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/21)

0.15 ohm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> 0.15 ohm
> View attachment 219107



soon you'll be running mech squonks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/1/21)

JB1987 said:


> Somehow I completed the circle and ended up back at squonking
> VV Pulse V2 with Asgard Mini, really enjoying this setup. Something about squonking is just simple and hassle free.
> @Sir Vape @InkdVapor
> 
> View attachment 219076


I need a squonker for my nudge. I love it and this V2 looks the business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## JB1987 (12/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> I need a squonker for my nudge. I love it and this V2 looks the business.



The V2 is pretty cool. Loving the bottom fill, no more removing messy squonk bottles to refill. The mod is quite solid and seems like it will last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/1/21)

vicTor said:


> soon you'll be running mech squonks


I also think it's about time he does. Those drippers needs homes.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/21)

KHW Vape Mail Baby! Spare parts for the Dvarw DL Army! Spare Glass, Spare Tank, SPare screws and lots of spare o-rings! Oh, and another Don't forget T-Shirt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## LeislB (12/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Big shout out to @VapeSnow , I estimate the amount of money he spent on calls to the courier co. is more than the Blotto mini's worth .
> Nearly missed my own Christmas box . Thanx JP.
> View attachment 217596


Awesome! You got @KZOR s Blimey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)

LeislB said:


> Awesome! You got @KZOR s Blimey!


... no?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/21)

Shado Omni RTA, thanks @JVR1987!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## JVR1987 (13/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Shado Omni RTA, thanks @JVR1987!
> 
> View attachment 219185
> View attachment 219186


Only a pleasure brother, glad she is going to a good home.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)

Mr @Room Fogger - did you received your vape mail yet ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Mr @Room Fogger - did you received your vape mail yet ?


Got it late yesterday, many thanks again meneer. Can’t wait for weekend, if I get one, to build and try. Just been a bit busy in getting a project going so haven’t been at home, will post a bit later on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (13/1/21)

Finally have a gold rta to match this mech mod thanks again to @ivc_mixer just need to polish the mech

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Chanelr (13/1/21)

Some UK post-xmas / pre-bday spoils vapemail from Dinner Lady. (Not on the forum)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

Thunderstruck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Thunderstruck!
> 
> View attachment 219236
> View attachment 219237
> View attachment 219238




Oh wow.... I am super jealous right now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Oh wow.... I am super jealous right now!


Their new MTL offering, looking at the 0.6ohm MTL fused claptons they have sent not expecting this will give a tight draw but probably will be my cup of tea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Their new MTL offering, looking at the 0.6ohm MTL fused claptons they have sent not expecting this will give a tight draw but probably will be my cup of tea!



Will be looking out for your review on this one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

Even the Swag gets a Pod Mod makeover!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Will be looking out for your review on this one!


Looking at where i am with the products i am testing should be 3 to 4 weeks away, but i might jump the queue with this one because i just can't wait to test it so will hopefully be in 2 weeks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Will be looking out for your review on this one!





Timwis said:


> Their new MTL offering, looking at the 0.6ohm MTL fused claptons they have sent not expecting this will give a tight draw but probably will be my cup of tea!



Was just about to comment on this one.(MTL)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Was just about to comment on this one.(MTL)


If it vapes as good as it looks (subjective) will be a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/1/21)

Timwis said:


> If it vapes as good as it looks (subjective) will be a winner!


I just saw there was a review. I didn't open it. Came back to warn @DarthBranMuffin to stay clear of MTL and then I saw you got one posted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I just saw there was a review. I didn't open it. Came back to warn @DarthBranMuffin to stay clear of MTL and then I saw you got one posted.


You should read as many reviews as possible not just my waffle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (13/1/21)

I do. I read almost everything I see. I read a two hour long steampugs review last night. 


Timwis said:


> You should read as many reviews as possible not just my waffle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/21)

Timwis said:


> You should read as many reviews as possible not just my waffle!



for sure... but we like your waffles...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> for sure... but we like your waffles...


Is that with loads of Maple Syrup? Yum

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Is that with loads of Maple Syrup? Yum



and a dollop of salted butter!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (13/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> ... no?


OH dear, I don't know what I did there. I replied to the wrong comment! Sigh, sorry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/1/21)

Bought this for my Gunmetal Aromamizer V3. A match made in heaven, I can now sell everything else .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Ruwaid (14/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Even the Swag gets a Pod Mod makeover!
> 
> View attachment 219242


 Saw this the other day. Love the built in screen into the panel. What I couldn't tell is if the pod is screw on (allowing you to use other rtas) or magnetic only onto the mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/1/21)

Delivered by @Paul33!!! Legend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/1/21)

I waited (as near as makes no difference) 7 years for it to arrive but I am grateful:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Timwis (14/1/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Saw this the other day. Love the built in screen into the panel. What I couldn't tell is if the pod is screw on (allowing you to use other rtas) or magnetic only onto the mod.


Magnetic but no doubt a third party will be working on a 510 adaptor as we speak!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)

Mail from @JVR1987 - dankie mnr !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)

Thanks to Dani who struggled to get this order out ...at least it arrived .


[VAPESHOP order]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (14/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Delivered by @Paul33!!! Legend!
> 
> View attachment 219292
> View attachment 219293


For sure dude. I enjoy ours chats being socially responsible with masks on in your garage

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (15/1/21)

The MTL RTA's keep coming!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (15/1/21)

Timwis said:


> The MTL RTA's keep coming!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219507


Looks kinda like the glaz mini but those airflow holes look confusing, I first looked down and saw one hole then another on top of it, so I though hmm dual airflow than I saw the 3 little holes at the top.... Confusing, where exactly is the airflow?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (15/1/21)

Timwis said:


> The MTL RTA's keep coming!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219507


Actually it looks like a Glaz mini and a expro V4 had relations and now the baby has top and bottom airflow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (15/1/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Actually it looks like a Glaz mini and a expro V4 had relations and now the baby has top and bottom airflow


Lol i have just put it next to both the Glaz Mini and Expro and we will have to agree to disagree, i just don't see the resemblance with the mini, and maybe just a little of the Expro look, but not really!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (15/1/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Looks kinda like the glaz mini but those airflow holes look confusing, I first looked down and saw one hole then another on top of it, so I though hmm dual airflow than I saw the 3 little holes at the top.... Confusing, where exactly is the airflow?


Triple airflow will be interesting, especially for a MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TonySC (16/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Vape mail from @Hakhan
> Thank you for the extras much appreciated, now I can continue the battle of the coil building lol


 100 feet SS spool!!! Would kill for one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Lol i have just put it next to both the Glaz Mini and Expro and we will have to agree to disagree, i just don't see the resemblance with the mini, and maybe just a little of the Expro look, but not really!


I saw the drip tip and the top part of the that atty in your you pic which reminded me of the expro and then when you add the extention tank on the glaz mini it kinda looks like that atty too... I'm not saying It looks exactly like those 2 but similar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/1/21)

CashKat88 said:


> I saw the drip tip and the top part of the that atty in your you pic which reminded me of the expro and then when you add the extention tank on the glaz mini it kinda looks like that atty too... I'm not saying It looks exactly like those 2 but similar


Maybe if you add a dose of the pioneer as well we will be getting close lol, it actually looks really nice and excellent build quality!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (16/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Maybe if you add a dose of the pioneer as well we will be getting close lol, it actually looks really nice and excellent build quality!
> 
> View attachment 219523
> View attachment 219524


Can't wait for the review, 3 airflows, that's going to be an interesting read

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Weekend awesome Vapemail Baby! Another Kroma-R and the mighty Ares V2 joining my MTL collection. Courtesy of the legendary @adriaanh who's been a real pleasure to do business with!
> View attachment 217092
> View attachment 217093



awesome @Grand Guru !
How are you finding the Ares 2?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/21)

Silver said:


> awesome @Grand Guru !
> How are you finding the Ares 2?


As awesome as the original with improved airflow control system. It’s definitely a keeper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (17/1/21)

Timwis said:


> The Big Reveal!!!!!! Drum Roll
> 
> View attachment 208539


The empty box back in September which some wanted to know what had actually arrived is no longer a secret, it was a prototype of the SX Nano i have been helping to give feedback on throughout the development process!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/1/21)

Bumpity Bump! A million thanks to @JurgensSt from Inkd Vapor for these two beauties. Jellybox Mini's!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 19 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (18/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bumpity Bump! A million thanks to @JurgensSt from Inkd Vapor for these two beauties. Jellybox Mini's!!
> View attachment 219817


They truly look awesome bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bumpity Bump! A million thanks to @JurgensSt from Inkd Vapor for these two beauties. Jellybox Mini's!!
> View attachment 219817


Smashing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bumpity Bump! A million thanks to @JurgensSt from Inkd Vapor for these two beauties. Jellybox Mini's!!
> View attachment 219817


I should be receiving your missing colour tomorrow! Which do you prefer out of the clear and transparent Black?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bumpity Bump! A million thanks to @JurgensSt from Inkd Vapor for these two beauties. Jellybox Mini's!!
> View attachment 219817


What does the LEDs look like?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (18/1/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/1/21)

Timwis said:


> I should be receiving your missing colour tomorrow! Which do you prefer out of the clear and transparent Black?



The clear looks the coolest, but the black looks classy AF!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/1/21)

Resistance said:


> What does the LEDs look like?


I turned it off straight away

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (19/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I turned it off straight away


I would too bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RiccoS (19/1/21)

Thx Uncle Rob, damn nice mod this.
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (19/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bumpity Bump! A million thanks to @JurgensSt from Inkd Vapor for these two beauties. Jellybox Mini's!!
> View attachment 219817


Didn't you want a Jellytank lol?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## dombank (19/1/21)

Thanks @ivc_mixer for my crack juice

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/1/21)

It arrived! Thanks @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (19/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (19/1/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 219891
> View attachment 219892



The showdown of the singles...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (19/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The showdown of the singles...


My kind of devices! Would rather have portability than mega mAhs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RiccoS (19/1/21)

RiccoS said:


> Thx Uncle Rob, damn nice mod this.
> @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 219861
> View attachment 219862

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/21)

Thanks @TonySC !!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## StompieZA (19/1/21)

Starting the year of with some nice review goodies from voopoo and univapo.










Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## JVR1987 (19/1/21)

Thank you @AZAM-ZN. Super excited.

I will take great care of her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## LeislB (19/1/21)

Vest vape mail ever! I won the Steampugs competition - Vape lottery!
#yearmade

Reactions: Winner 26


----------



## AKS (19/1/21)

LeislB said:


> Vest vape mail ever! I won the Steampugs competition - Vape lottery!
> #yearmade
> View attachment 219931
> View attachment 219933
> ...


That prize is insane!!!
Baie geluk Leisl !

Reactions: Agree 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/1/21)

LeislB said:


> Vest vape mail ever! I won the Steampugs competition - Vape lottery!
> #yearmade
> View attachment 219931
> View attachment 219933
> ...


That is super! Congrats

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/1/21)

LeislB said:


> Vest vape mail ever! I won the Steampugs competition - Vape lottery!
> #yearmade
> View attachment 219931
> View attachment 219933
> ...



one hell of a prize there, congratulations !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (20/1/21)

Over the last 2 weeks I've tested the Asgard Mini, Drop Dead and Dead Rabbit V2 RDA'S and I think we finally have a winner! The Hellvape Hellbeast has all the airflow options you could possibly need and pretty great flavour too!

Your review was spot on @KZOR .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/1/21)

LeislB said:


> Vest vape mail ever! I won the Steampugs competition - Vape lottery!
> #yearmade
> View attachment 219931
> View attachment 219933
> ...


Amazing prize wow wow, hit the lotto

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/21)

Vapemail baby! Aspire Nautilus GT courtesy of @adriaanh already in service and delivering awesome flavour! Always a pleasure doing business with you sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

Vape mail courtesy of @Stew . Thanks a million and for the extra treats.. 4mg snus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## adriaanh (21/1/21)

@Grand Guru Thank you... A pleasure doing business with you too sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/21)

And some review mail from @Univapo_Rebecca

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew (21/1/21)

Fantastic @LeislB

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (21/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Vape mail courtesy of @Stew . Thanks a million and for the extra treats.. 4mg snus.
> View attachment 220116


Absolute pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (21/1/21)

LeislB said:


> Vest vape mail ever! I won the Steampugs competition - Vape lottery!
> #yearmade
> View attachment 219931
> View attachment 219933
> ...


Congrats @LeislB nice one..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (22/1/21)

Thanks @Vaporesso for the gift I won last year that got missing in transit so today I got a Vaporesso Xros thanks again I will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/21)

Thank you for my " special sinus medication" @Oupa , you are a legend kind sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some Lazy Panda Coils just landed in Durbs for testing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (22/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some Lazy Panda Coils just landed in Durbs for testing!
> View attachment 220226


These are my absolute favourite coils! I hope you love them as much as I do!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (22/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some Lazy Panda Coils just landed in Durbs for testing!
> View attachment 220226


What coils are they aliens or fused clapton?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (22/1/21)

Nevermind I Google it and saw it is aliens

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SJY124 (22/1/21)

LeislB said:


> These are my absolute favourite coils! I hope you love them as much as I do!



@LeislB @Rob Fisher Where are these coils available for purchase, if you don’t mind me asking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/21)

SJY124 said:


> @LeislB @Rob Fisher Where are these coils available for purchase, if you don’t mind me asking?



@SJY124 direct from the coil make himself. https://www.facebook.com/nadir.baderoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (23/1/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Amazing prize wow wow, hit the lotto


Great win @LeislB , you should checkout the Vaping Community forum which is the forum connected with Pugs, he lives just a few miles from me, @Resistance puts in a regular appearance. The prize was that good i almost entered but decided as i get so much review products it should go to a worthy winner, and worthy winner it certainly has gone to! The Vaping Community DIY Calculator is regarded as possibly the best, DIY or Die uses it pretty much daily!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (23/1/21)

LeislB said:


> Vest vape mail ever! I won the Steampugs competition - Vape lottery!
> #yearmade
> View attachment 219931
> View attachment 219933
> ...


If you haven't used the Flavorah concentrates before you should seek advice they are super strong make Inawera and flavorart flavourings look weak in comparison you only use a few drops!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (23/1/21)

The dual battery rendition of the Jellybox with Jellytank!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (23/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Great win @LeislB , you should checkout the Vaping Community forum which is the forum connected with Pugs, he lives just a few miles from me, @Resistance puts in a regular appearance. The prize was that good i almost entered but decided as i get so much review products it should go to a worthy winner, and worthy winner it certainly has gone to! The Vaping Community DIY Calculator is regarded as possibly the best, DIY or Die uses it pretty much daily!


I came to late for that comp. ,But bro did I wish I found VC sooner. Doesn't matter for me there's always next time. And the prize came to Ecigssa member as well. So all is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (25/1/21)

SJY124 said:


> @LeislB @Rob Fisher Where are these coils available for purchase, if you don’t mind me asking?


A number of vendors stock his coils, maybe one of the following are close to you?

OG Vape, Vape Odyssey, Vapers Cafe, RJR, you'd need to call to confirm stock availability though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/21)

Vapemail from the Vapeshop. It took a long time but it was ultimately delivered this morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail from the Vapeshop. It took a long time but it was ultimately delivered this morning.
> View attachment 220401


Guru , you will love the Riot Squad Strawb scream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail from the Vapeshop. It took a long time but it was ultimately delivered this morning.
> View attachment 220401



 TAUREN!!! Hahahaha! Lovely RDA's those!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!! Hahahaha! Lovely RDA's those!



Got to agree, that solo you sent me is right up my alley. How did you know ?

You are like a ventriloquists dummy who knows what the ventriloquist is going to say next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/21)

Stranger said:


> Got to agree, that solo you sent me is right up my alley. How did you know ?
> 
> You are like a ventriloquists dummy who knows what the ventriloquist is going to say next.



Nah, I am just telepathetic... hahaha

But I guess that is why I could not find a Tauren BF RDTA on the forum as everyone that owns one is holding on to it for dear life...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nah, I am just telepathetic... hahaha
> 
> But I guess that is why I could not find a Tauren BF RDTA on the forum as everyone that owns one is holding on to it for dear life...


My Tauren MTL is on its way with DHL and that's the one I'm really looking forward to try out

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> My Tauren MTL is on its way with DHL and that's the one I'm really looking forward to try out



I call dibs if you don't like it @Grand Guru !! 

After @Timwis dropped a sneaky comment about it being more than he expected, my spidey senses are tingling for this one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (25/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> My Tauren MTL is on its way with DHL and that's the one I'm really looking forward to try out


Really interesting airflow, have you checked out the info on THC's website?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I call dibs if you don't like it @Grand Guru !!
> 
> After @Timwis dropped a sneaky comment about it being more than he expected, my spidey senses are tingling for this one...


Unfortunately for you it will be a keeper!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Really interesting airflow, have you checked out the info on THC's website?


I didn't... I have a Beest and love it to bits even if I don't use it much so when I saw the MTL I knew I was getting one no matter what!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/21)

Vapemail with 100% MTL sexiness baby!
The full clear jellybox, Cthulhu Artemis MTL RTA and the famous Tauren MTL RTA. Now I just need to get home

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/21)

Vapemail thanks to Vape King, Vaperite and Capital Vapes JHB!!!




Thats me done for January.... maybe....

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Vapemail thanks to Vape King, Vaperite and Capital Vapes JHB!!!
> 
> View attachment 220534
> 
> ...



nice ! 4 BF's !

is there something I should know ? end of the world or something ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail with 100% MTL sexiness baby!
> The full clear jellybox, Cthulhu Artemis MTL RTA and the famous Tauren MTL RTA. Now I just need to get home
> View attachment 220527
> View attachment 220528
> ...


I'm jelly over that box cause that beast is gonna fit on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Vapemail thanks to Vape King, Vaperite and Capital Vapes JHB!!!
> 
> View attachment 220534
> 
> ...


Maybe lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/21)

vicTor said:


> nice ! 4 BF's !
> 
> is there something I should know ? end of the world or something ?



It was an end-of-the-world special price.... couldn't resist... I blame @Paul33 though... hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Ridha Khan (26/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Vapemail thanks to Vape King, Vaperite and Capital Vapes JHB!!!
> 
> View attachment 220534
> 
> ...


No wonder there's none left it seems you took them all I see someone's going to be having fun this weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KarlDP (26/1/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail with 100% MTL sexiness baby!
> The full clear jellybox, Cthulhu Artemis MTL RTA and the famous Tauren MTL RTA. Now I just need to get home
> View attachment 220527
> View attachment 220528
> ...



Yohhh nice... Super jelly... LOL..

May i ask where you ordered from?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/21)

Ridha Khan said:


> No wonder there's none left it seems you took them all I see someone's going to be having fun this weekend



The matchy matchy problems will start the weekend.... sorting tanks and 510 pins and driptips and juice.... made myself a lot or work here actually... but I LIKE IT!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Skyline-R finally arrived!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/21)

But the glass broke trying to undo it... O*&(%^(*&%I*&^%IU^&

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> But the RTA is so bloody stiff the glass broke trying to undo it... O*&(%^(*&%I*&^%IU^&
> View attachment 220634



Please tell me there are 5 spares underneath all of that padding..... otherwise it will be 2020 all over again....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Please tell me there are 5 spares underneath all of that padding..... otherwise it will be 2020 all over again....



There are spares but no glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> There are spares but no glass.



 i am so sorry Uncle Rob... I hope they can send you the dimensions to see if you can find anything else that might fit on there... or they must send you 5 spares to make up for it on express delivery with a personally engraved new tank as well.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Something to perk me up a bit after the Skyline-R Glass disaster! @KZOR very kindly sent me the new Voopoo TPP tank to try! It's impressive!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Gadgetboy (27/1/21)

Vape mail. Long overdue upgrade to the BB. And some awesome strawberry milk to go with it. Childhood dreams all over again. Thanks @Dave really appreciate it.






Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (27/1/21)

Anymore Jellyboxes i can skip the Christmas Tree come December!!!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (27/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/1/21)

Big thanks to @JulianJulian !!

She is a beauty!!!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Timwis (29/1/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (29/1/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/21)

Vapemail Baby! Spare glass for the Skyline-R!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/21)

Vape mail Baby! Nail Sponges to shine and buff vape gear!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (1/2/21)

Big thanks to @ivc_mixer got some juices and time to play with the Kylin and the Bonza can't wait thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/2/21)

THE REAPER said:


> View attachment 221068
> Big thanks to @ivc_mixer got some juices and time to play with the Kylin and the Bonza can't wait thanks.



No Photos... it did not happen...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (1/2/21)

Great thanks to @DarthBranMuffin the gear looks great thanks already in action.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/2/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Great thanks to @DarthBranMuffin the gear looks great thanks already in action.


I'm still sad that I missed out on this one. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (1/2/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I'm still sad that I missed out on this one. Enjoy!


Vape King has or had a special on them but I see they are sold out. But it is an awesome mod love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## dombank (3/2/21)

End Game Things

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/2/21)

Thanks @CaliGuy !!!

Neat and tidy!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## KarlDP (3/2/21)

Some epic vapemail thanks to @Ruwaid. What a legend..

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Ruwaid (3/2/21)

KarlDP said:


> View attachment 221236
> 
> Some epic vapemail thanks to @Ruwaid. What a legend..


 Many happy vapes bru!! Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/2/21)

Spares mail from @vicTor last week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (3/2/21)

Spares mail from @blujeenz yesterday. Which included a working mod and panels for the pulse.



And a nice chat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (3/2/21)

And then a generous heap of vapemail from @Grand Guru.

we also had a nice chat and all these were gifted to me. Epic! And legendary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

Resistance said:


> And then a generous heap of vapemail from @Grand Guru.
> View attachment 221288
> we also had a nice chat and all these were gifted to me. Epic! And legendary!


A Joyetech Ekee!!!! Nice little mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/2/21)

Received my one shots - Drip Hacks Froot Salad and Drip Hacks Cryo Mango. Omg it smells and tastes really good. 

also FA Forest Fruit Mix and Cream Fresh to make Rude Rudi’s Icee Berry recipe. Will start mixing after I get back from my Doctor appointment tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## WV2021 (4/2/21)

Great to see a Vape community help out each other.Also thank you for everyone that help with my mod request the other day.The input is highly appricated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)

High speed test coil delivery - thanks @charln

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/2/21)

Thank you @Laura Lee-Hillier !!

The Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs MTL saga continues...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (4/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/2/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 221431
> View attachment 221432



Ooooh.... Tauren.... what did you get??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Ooooh.... Tauren.... what did you get??


Tauren Hybrid and Tauren Hybrid Max Mech Mods mate, they have a removable "X" chip with protections so you can use them with protections or has full mechs! Both are 21700/20700/18650 compatible. I also received an extension tube so batteries can be stacked  but can't be used with "X" chip fitted !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Tauren Hybrid and Tauren Hybrid Max Mech Mods mate, they have a removable "X" chip with protections so you can use them with protections or has full mechs! Both are 21700/20700/18650 compatible. I also received an extension tube so batteries can be stacked  but can't be used with "X" chip fitted !!!!!!!!!



Wow... that sounds like some interesting testing lying ahead! Love the chip option!

Looking forward to your review on this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (4/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Wow... that sounds like some interesting testing lying ahead! Love the chip option!
> 
> Looking forward to your review on this!


If i survive after the battery stack!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Slick (4/2/21)

A big shout out to @Jengz who introduced me to these coils and ofcourse the man himself @charln ,I urge every vaper who hasn't tried these coils to atleast try them atleast once in there life, especially the Hybrid Aliens,flavour for months...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## charln (4/2/21)

Slick said:


> A big shout out to @Jengz who introduced me to these coils and ofcourse the man himself @charln ,I urge every vaper who hasn't tried these coils to atleast try them atleast once in there life, especially the Hybrid Aliens,flavour for months...
> 
> View attachment 221443


@Slick Thank you for your support and kind words mate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (5/2/21)

VapeMail! Well more like an awesome meet up, I have been wanting a Dicodes Dani Mini since the day I joined this forum and I finally pulled the trigger thanks to @CaliGuy the mods condition is immaculate too... I really didn't think it would be as small as it actually is in real life, it's tiny and so comfortable in the hand... The build quality is really second to none.... German made, of course its amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)

Slick said:


> A big shout out to @Jengz who introduced me to these coils and ofcourse the man himself @charln ,I urge every vaper who hasn't tried these coils to atleast try them atleast once in there life, especially the Hybrid Aliens,flavour for months...
> 
> View attachment 221443


Agree

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> VapeMail! Well more like an awesome meet up, I have been wanting a Dicodes Dani Mini since the day I joined this forum and I finally pulled the trigger thanks to @CaliGuy the mods condition is immaculate too... I really didn't think it would be as small as it actually is in real life, it's tiny and so comfortable in the hand... The build quality is really second to none.... German made, of course its amazing.
> View attachment 221465


Welcome to THE CLUB

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/21)

Friday morning vapemail baby! A few MTL and DL coils generously supplied by the one and only @charln. They came just at the right time for mong overdue major pitstop  Thank you kindly dear sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/21)

Final production versions to test drive! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## CashKat88 (5/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Welcome to THE CLUB


I'm already creating a strategy to get myself a 21700 version .

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> I'm already creating a strategy to get myself a 21700 version .


I know a guy in Durban who has a few in stock. All you need is 2 muscular guys for persuasion

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (5/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I know a guy in Durban who has a few in stock. All you need is 2 muscular guys for persuasion


If I am one of those muscles can I have one 2

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir (5/2/21)

Thelema has arrived

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## CashKat88 (5/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Thelema has arrived
> 
> 
> View attachment 221546


That's a beauty, is there a big difference in size between this and a therion or are they almost identical?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (5/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> That's a beauty, is there a big difference in size between this and a therion or are they almost identical?



Slight difference. I hardly noticed it and have been daily carrying a Therion or 2 for 3 years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (5/2/21)

Slick said:


> A big shout out to @Jengz who introduced me to these coils and ofcourse the man himself @charln ,I urge every vaper who hasn't tried these coils to atleast try them atleast once in there life, especially the Hybrid Aliens,flavour for months...
> 
> View attachment 221443







Glad i could help, finally got some time to rewick! Hybrids with icey fruits is a must!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (5/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Thelema has arrived
> 
> 
> View attachment 221546


If i take them at their word they will be releasing many DNAC devices this year!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (5/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Friday morning vapemail baby! A few MTL and DL coils generously supplied by the one and only @charln. They came just at the right time for mong overdue major pitstop  Thank you kindly dear sir!
> View attachment 221499


@charln messaged me and it was kind of spooky! He asked me my opinion on different coils etc so within that i mainly talked about the fact i prefer Ni80 but also love using Replay so have to use SS and because Replay only requires a TC wire included in it's make up wish pre-wound coils like this would become available as i am not a skilled coil builder myself! So i then find out about his Hybrid coils which were the very thing i was hinting he should consider, he had long beaten me to the punch, Knock out!!!! 

I then pointed out although as a coil builder it probably wouldn't be that interesting to him but he should really consider also doing a MTL coil due to it's increasing popularity and many "Born again MTLungers! (i am one)!!!" And also although many don't consider it the Replay feature actually suits MTL perfectly. I couldn't believe it when he told me about his "MTALIENS", i just couldn't get up from this right, left hook combination!!!!

Like many of you also lucky people he then asked if i wanted to try them and to be honest when i first got the original message seeing that he was generously sending members his coils to try i knew it was leading up to this moment when i would then need to inform him i am in the UK but still loved the discussion. But he knew i was in the UK, i think it was 5 times i had to message but i am in the UK, you do realise i am in the UK etc before finally giving him my address, great chap!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> @charln messaged me and it was kind of spooky! He asked me my opinion on different coils etc so within that i mainly talked about the fact i prefer Ni80 but also love using Replay so have to use SS and because Replay only requires a TC wire included in it's make up wish pre-wound coils like this would become available as i am not a skilled coil builder myself! So i then find out about his Hybrid coils which were the very thing i was hinting he should consider, he had long beaten me to the punch, Knock out!!!!
> 
> I then pointed out although as a coil builder it probably wouldn't be that interesting to him but he should really consider also doing a MTL coil due to it's increasing popularity and many "Born again MTLungers! (i am one)!!!" And also although many don't consider it the Replay feature actually suits MTL perfectly. I couldn't believe it when he told me about his "MTALIENS", i just couldn't get up from this right, left hook combination!!!!
> 
> Like many of you also lucky people he then asked if i wanted to try them and to be honest when i first got the original message seeing that he was generously sending members his coils to try i knew it was leading up to this moment when i would then need to inform him i am in the UK but still loved the discussion. But he knew i was in the UK, i think it was 5 times i had to message but i am in the UK, you do realise i am in the UK etc before finally giving him my address, great chap!!!!!!



He's a stellar chap for sure. 
I had the privilege of trying out his coils a year ago when he sent me samples of his entire trial range at the time.

I had never seen more perfect workmanship and man did those coils give off great flavour and long life too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> He's a stellar chap for sure.
> I had the privilege of trying out his coils a year ago when he sent me samples of his entire trial range at the time.
> 
> I had never seen more perfect workmanship and man did those coils give off great flavour and long life too!





M.Adhir said:


> He's a stellar chap for sure.
> I had the privilege of trying out his coils a year ago when he sent me samples of his entire trial range at the time.
> 
> I had never seen more perfect workmanship and man did those coils give off great flavour and long life too!


Have you tried any using Replay? I find Ni80 gives me the best flavour but of course can't use with Replay which i love, these should solve that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Have you tried any using Replay? I find Ni80 gives me the best flavour but of course can't use with Replay which i love, these should solve that?



Yes i have. And all his hybrids worked perfect with Replay. Not sure of the coils on the market now - but I enjoyed the 28g core SS with the 36/38 and 40 outers alot. I was given a range of 10 or 1w different coils to try out back then.

I also usually use dual core fused clappies for replay (2x26 SS * 36 Ni80) and those work well for dual coil atties- just need to add an extra wrap to get them on almost on par with full ni80 resistance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Yes i have. And all his hybrids worked perfect with Replay. Not sure of the coils on the market now - but I enjoyed the 28g core SS with the 36/38 and 40 outers alot. I was given a range of 10 or 1w different coils to try out back then.
> 
> I also usually use dual core fused clappies for replay (2x26 SS * 36 Ni80) and those work well for dual coil atties- just need to add an extra wrap to get them on almost on par with full ni80 resistance.
> 
> View attachment 221558


Can't seem to find Hybrid coils in the UK so i use dual core pure Ni80 for single coil RDL atomizers and then SS MTL fused claptons/Aliens or single round wire for MTL which gives me the Replay option.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/2/21)

Testers after meeting up with the legend in person... thanks @charln !!! What a nice guy!

I feel a major pitstop coming up tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## charln (6/2/21)

Timwis said:


> @charln messaged me and it was kind of spooky! He asked me my opinion on different coils etc so within that i mainly talked about the fact i prefer Ni80 but also love using Replay so have to use SS and because Replay only requires a TC wire included in it's make up wish pre-wound coils like this would become available as i am not a skilled coil builder myself! So i then find out about his Hybrid coils which were the very thing i was hinting he should consider, he had long beaten me to the punch, Knock out!!!!
> 
> I then pointed out although as a coil builder it probably wouldn't be that interesting to him but he should really consider also doing a MTL coil due to it's increasing popularity and many "Born again MTLungers! (i am one)!!!" And also although many don't consider it the Replay feature actually suits MTL perfectly. I couldn't believe it when he told me about his "MTALIENS", i just couldn't get up from this right, left hook combination!!!!
> 
> Like many of you also lucky people he then asked if i wanted to try them and to be honest when i first got the original message seeing that he was generously sending members his coils to try i knew it was leading up to this moment when i would then need to inform him i am in the UK but still loved the discussion. But he knew i was in the UK, i think it was 5 times i had to message but i am in the UK, you do realise i am in the UK etc before finally giving him my address, great chap!!!!!!


Hahaha @Timwis it sure was a helluva spooky coincidence, thanks for the chat and the kind comments mate. The proof is in the pudding, fingers crossed that you enjoy the coils

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## charln (6/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> He's a stellar chap for sure.
> I had the privilege of trying out his coils a year ago when he sent me samples of his entire trial range at the time.
> 
> I had never seen more perfect workmanship and man did those coils give off great flavour and long life too!


@M.Adhir thank you so much, sincere feedback like this is what inspires me!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## KarlDP (6/2/21)

I'm still using one of the Hybrid's in single coil @charln sent me.. running in Replay mode. Its just so damn flavourful.. these coils are like perfection.. and I still have not yet gotten to the dual coil test yet. Can just imagine how thats gonna go.. winner winner..

@charln what a great guy..and a master coil builder at that..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## charln (6/2/21)

KarlDP said:


> I'm still using one of the Hybrid's in single coil @charln sent me.. running in Replay mode. Its just so damn flavourful.. these coils are like perfection.. and I still have not yet gotten to the dual coil test yet. Can just imagine how thats gonna go.. winner winner..
> 
> @charln what a great guy..and a master coil builder at that..


Yayyyy @KarlDP I’m so chuffed to hear that mate, I appreciate your comments!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (7/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Testers after meeting up with the legend in person... thanks @charln !!! What a nice guy!
> 
> I feel a major pitstop coming up tonight!
> 
> View attachment 221600



Have you tried the MT aliens yet? I really need new MTL coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (7/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Have you tried the MT aliens yet? I really need new MTL coils


Get these, i guarentee you they are the best mtl coils you will ever use! The flavour nuances on the coil is phenomenal! I'm running them in my ether, dotshell in mtl mode, berserker and dvarw mtl. Untouchable!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Have you tried the MT aliens yet? I really need new MTL coils



I did indeed, got one running in my Expro V4.... beats any of the super fine mtl fused claptons availabe out there by a running mile! 

Was sceptical on its performance vs my usual roundwire builds, but the flavor on these MTAliens are quite astounding!

Like @Jengz said too, the flavor.... oh the flavor...

@charln you've got a major winning mtl coil going!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## charln (7/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I did indeed, got one running in my Expro V4.... beats any of the super fine mtl fused claptons availabe out there by a running mile!
> 
> Was sceptical on its performance vs my usual roundwire builds, but the flavor on these MTAliens are quite astounding!
> 
> ...


@DarthBranMuffin awesome, I’m so happy to hear you’re enjoying the MTaLien, I really appreciate your comments!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88 (7/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I did indeed, got one running in my Expro V4.... beats any of the super fine mtl fused claptons availabe out there by a running mile!
> 
> Was sceptical on its performance vs my usual roundwire builds, but the flavor on these MTAliens are quite astounding!
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly what I need, are these available for purchase or is it just in test phase right now?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CashKat88 (7/2/21)

Jengz said:


> Get these, i guarentee you they are the best mtl coils you will ever use! The flavour nuances on the coil is phenomenal! I'm running them in my ether, dotshell in mtl mode, berserker and dvarw mtl. Untouchable!


Wow I need these asap

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## charln (7/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> That sounds exactly what I need, are these available for purchase or is it just in test phase right now?


@CashKat88 we’re just finalising labels and building coils for the launch, they’ll be available first week March!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85 (8/2/21)

charln said:


> @CashKat88 we’re just finalising labels and building coils for the launch, they’ll be available first week March!


Please keep me in the loop on the launch as well, definitely in for some MTL magic!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/21)

Man I love Monday morning vape mail. I blame @Timwis and @Grand Guru for this one. Stop with the peer pressure guys

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (8/2/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 221801
> 
> Man I love Monday morning vape mail. I blame @Timwis and @Grand Guru for this one. Stop with the peer pressure guys


The ZQ Vapor Trio next mate, be there or be square!!!!!! no pressure!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/2/21)

A Dotmod device! Been wanting one for a long time now. Thanks again to @razzmatazz!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/21)

@charln - your Hybrids is winner winner in the Druga 2 - thank you again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/21)

Big shout out to @*Intuthu Kagesi *,  
Thank you sincerely for my atty stand and the polishing gizmo , much appreciated ,like that the holes are threaded and not just drilled -we had a little vape visit drop off and collect yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Big shout out to @*Intuthu Kagesi *,
> Thank you sincerely for my atty stand and the polishing gizmo , much appreciated ,like that the holes are threaded and not just drilled -we had a little vape visit drop off and collect yesterday.
> View attachment 221841


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## charln (8/2/21)

CJB85 said:


> Please keep me in the loop on the launch as well, definitely in for some MTL magic!


Foh shizzle @CJB85, will keep you posted!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## charln (8/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @charln - your Hybrids is winner winner in the Druga 2 - thank you again
> 
> View attachment 221828


Yayyyy @ARYANTO, I appreciate your comments!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/21)

Drag X Plus with TTP Pod. Excellent tank!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (9/2/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (9/2/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (9/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 221934


Isn't that late vapemail  that RTA is pn the market for quite some time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (9/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Isn't that late vapemail  that RTA is pn the market for quite some time


I haven't tried it so never too late! From a vendor not the manufacturer, think they must have surplus as i have a code to include which makes the price just $10.82!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (9/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Isn't that late vapemail  that RTA is pn the market for quite some time


To the opposite extreme an item arrived today i can't even mention or share any photos until it appears on the manufactures website which wont be until the 25th!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/2/21)

Timwis said:


> To the opposite extreme an item arrived today i can't even mention or share any photos until it appears on the manufactures website which wont be until the 25th!



well, then it didn't happen (without photos).... so we'll just have to wait for the 25th then... that is a long wait for a teaser right there!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (9/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> well, then it didn't happen (without photos).... so we'll just have to wait for the 25th then... that is a long wait for a teaser right there!!!!


I could show an empty box again like with the SXmini Nano prototype!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew (9/2/21)

I won this little Atty Stand from Vape Troll.
A nice momentum for 2020.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17 | Funny 1


----------



## picautomaton (9/2/21)

The Vuse has landed - seems quite good - nic salts Level 3 kicking my ass

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/21)

Stew said:


> I won this little Atty Stand from Vape Troll.
> A nice momentum for 2020.


Congrats! It’s Super gorgeous @Stew

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## CashKat88 (9/2/21)

So I was having massive FOMO with the hype around these coils and needed to try them out ASAP, so @charln got in touch with me and so generously offered to send me a sample...... so they arrived and I have been struggling to get flavour out of my Expro v4 recently and I kinda gave up on it, so I said let me try one more time with this MTALIEN and wow I honestly didn't expect to get such amazing flavour from it, these coils are amazing... Big shout out to @charln, what an absolute stand up guy and a master builder. Thanks bud, appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (10/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats! It’s Super gorgeous @Stew


Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## charln (10/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> View attachment 222018
> View attachment 222019
> So I was having massive FOMO with the hype around these coils and needed to try them out ASAP, so @charln got in touch with me and so generously offered to send me a sample...... so they arrived and I have been struggling to get flavour out of my Expro v4 recently and I kinda gave up on it, so I said let me try one more time with this MTALIEN and wow I honestly didn't expect to get such amazing flavour from it, these coils are amazing... Big shout out to @charln, what an absolute stand up guy and a master builder. Thanks bud, appreciate it


@CashKat88 it’s my pleasure, I appreciate your comments!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Ruwaid (10/2/21)

Had the pleasure of chatting to @charln who gerenrously offered to send me a sample of thier Hybrid3mm aliens and a MTaLien. As soon as it arrived I chucked the MTaLien into my expromizer:





Out with the old:



In goes the new alien:






Coil ohms settled on almost exactly what is mentioned on their packing (0.70ohm). First puff and its lovely!! Crackly and full of flavour. The crackly bit I personally try to eliminate esp fort mtl but thats personal preference but the flavour I get off the coil will definitely have me adding these to my cart when they released. Now to test life span of these coils and will report back after some time. Thank you once again @charln for the generous vapemail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## charln (10/2/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Had the pleasure of chatting to @charln who gerenrously offered to send me a sample of thier Hybrid3mm aliens and a MTaLien. As soon as it arrived I chucked the MTaLien into my expromizer:
> 
> View attachment 222076
> View attachment 222077
> ...


@Ruwaid it’s my pleasure, I appreciate your feedback and please keep us all posted, I value the honest feedback!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/21)

Vapemail Baby! The Beest in stainless steel (been looking for one for months!) From Vape Odyssey. And the Pioneer with loads of extras all in mint condition courtesy of @Marcelle Brand

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## CJB85 (11/2/21)

Just got some incredible vape mail from @charln !
He contacted me earlier in the week and offered to send me a tester of the mtl Aliens, but what arrived at my house was n a different league altogether. Not only did the MTAlien arrive, he also sent a set of Hybrids, a set of #42’s and five “newly designed” coils to test as options specific to DL in the Ether!
I can’t thank you enough, will be posting some feedback soon!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some Heisenberg in the house! Thank you @Vapers Corner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CashKat88 (11/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some Heisenberg in the house! Thank you @Vapers Corner!
> View attachment 222172
> View attachment 222173


Love the breaking bad reference in that juice you got there uncle Rob

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Muhammedv (11/2/21)

What a great start to my day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/2/21)

Back to sqounkville... my first try with this rda was a fail ... pleased to report with being older and wiser installing coils it’s a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## fbb1964 (11/2/21)

Exactly!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Slight difference. I hardly noticed it and have been daily carrying a Therion or 2 for 3 years.
> 
> View attachment 221549
> View attachment 221550



Where did you get the Thelma from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some Heisenberg in the house! Thank you @Vapers Corner!
> View attachment 222172
> View attachment 222173



Interested to hear your thoughts on Heisenberg. The UK's most popular e-liquid. I heard from someone locally that it was not that good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Interested to hear your thoughts on Heisenberg. The UK's most popular e-liquid. I heard from someone locally that it was not that good.


Depends if it's the original, i can get Heisenberg from just about every vendor in the UK but most Heisenberg's are copies by manufacturers and some very poor! If it's not by Vampire Vape it's a knock off!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (11/2/21)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Depends if it's the original, i can get Heisenberg from just about every vendor in the UK but most Heisenberg's are copies by manufacturers and some very poor! If it's not by Vampire Vape it's a knock off!



It was legitimate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr (11/2/21)

@Timwis what rda is that from vandy vape? can't seem to get any info on it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> It was legitimate.


The original out of the UK by Vampire Vape or the one from the US by Innesvape that also claim it's the original?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> It was legitimate.


It is an acquired taste!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

Mzr said:


> @Timwis what rda is that from vandy vape? can't seem to get any info on it


The Rath mate, i might of supposed to of not posted pictures of that but they didn't mention it in fact when i opened the parcel it's the first i knew about it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## fbb1964 (12/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Depends if it's the original, i can get Heisenberg from just about every vendor in the UK but most Heisenberg's are copies by manufacturers and some very poor! If it's not by Vampire Vape it's a knock off!



Interesting thanks I've been tempted to buy it here in AU where Its very popular and sold by many vendors as "Heisenberg" but obviously its just a bad quality clone and lack of original innovation. They even call one normal blueberry juice a "Heisenberg" now. Just because it's blue and a vape juice doesn't make it Heisenberg. I found this very informative description on the Vampire Vape website.

https://www.vampirevape.co.uk/heisenberg-e-liquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Interested to hear your thoughts on Heisenberg. The UK's most popular e-liquid. I heard from someone locally that it was not that good.



@CMMACKEM it's meh... I remember trying it a few years ago when I picked up a bottle at one of the VapeCon's... I was underwhelmed then and am underwhelmed now. Won't be buying it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## CashKat88 (12/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CMMACKEM it's meh... I remember trying it a few years ago when I picked up a bottle at one of the VapeCon's... I was underwhelmed then and am underwhelmed now. Won't be buying it again.



I'm a big fan of the blue raspberry flavour profile... And breaking bad... I should prob try it out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (12/2/21)

...in the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king






thanks so much @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> I'm a big fan of the blue raspberry flavour profile... And *breaking bad*... I should prob try it out



Heisenbird is good too, it is made by Bird Ejuice who are renowned by enthusiasts in the USA for the best Carrot Cake. They also do not use any artificial sweeteners or additives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Heisenbird is good too, it is made by Bird Ejuice who are renowned by enthusiasts in the USA for the best Carrot Cake. They also do not use any artificial sweeteners or additives.


That's a lie i make the best carrot cake with a die for rich cream cheese icing, oh you mean e-liquid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

The URSA and bag of extras from Lost Vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Well, it's actually fishing mail but I found the ideal container to store my Siam Tips!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Stew (13/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Well, it's actually fishing mail but I found the ideal container to store my Siam Tips!
> View attachment 222431


And it's worm friendly as well.
(Plastic worm baits eat or dissolve normal plastic. For those not into Bass Fishing.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Muhammedv (13/2/21)

Saturday Vape Mail!!! A massive shout out and thanks to @charln for hooking me up with some premium BVC coils for my babies!! What an awesome guy, it's a pleasure dealing with him! He threw in a bottle of check mate as well. I fitted the 3.0mm #42s in my OG reload 24 and it's by far the most impressive set of coils that I've had in this tank, the flav is on point.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## charln (13/2/21)

Muhammedv said:


> Saturday Vape Mail!!! A massive shout out and thanks to @charln for hooking me up with some premium BVC coils for my babies!! What an awesome guy, it's a pleasure dealing with him! He threw in a bottle of check mate as well. I fitted the 3.0mm #42s in my OG reload 24 and it's by far the most impressive set of coils that I've had in this tank, the flav is on point.
> View attachment 222449
> View attachment 222451
> View attachment 222453


@Muhammedv likewise mate, it was an absolute pleasure, and I appreciate your comments!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/2/21)

I'm faithful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Constantbester (15/2/21)

I'm back baby....and does it feel goooood. Thank you @RiccoS

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## vicTor (15/2/21)

Constantbester said:


> I'm back baby....and does it feel goooood. Thank you @RiccoS
> View attachment 222605
> View attachment 222604



howzit, long time !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/2/21)

Vape mail from the USA

x14 120ml assorted Vapergate eliquid.
x4 60ml Phillip Rocke/ANML Carnage
x4 60ml Phillip Rocke/ANML Looper
x2 60ml Phillip Rocke Creme de la Creme
x2 60ml Cassadaga Cannoli Be One
x4 60ml Assorted Dinner Lady

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Constantbester (15/2/21)

vicTor said:


> howzit, long time !


Yes....got married...wife wasn't happy with my vaping...buuuut....after a year I convinced her

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/21)

Constantbester said:


> I'm back baby....and does it feel goooood. Thank you @RiccoS
> View attachment 222605
> View attachment 222604


Thought you totally stopped vaping after you sold most of your stuff for funds for the wedding !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/21)

Vapemail baby! Ftom the legend @Dela Rey Steyn. Mod in mint condition and the sweet bonus is such beautiful touch!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (15/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Thought you totally stopped vaping after you sold most of your stuff for funds for the wedding !


LOL..I did. Sold all my vape stuff to help pay for the wedding. After thing got back to normal and I wanted to vape again my wife wasn't too happy...so I convinced her that she married a vapin' man...took me a whole year. But like they say...winners never stop

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (15/2/21)

Constantbester said:


> Yes....got married...wife wasn't happy with my vaping...buuuut....after a year I convinced her



awesome, congratulations on your marriage

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! Ftom the legend @Dela Rey Steyn. Mod in mint condition and the sweet bonus is such beautiful touch!
> View attachment 222635


My pleasure @Grand Guru, just to say thank you for being the first person to support my sale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (15/2/21)

Constantbester said:


> I'm back baby....and does it feel goooood. Thank you @RiccoS
> View attachment 222605
> View attachment 222604


Welcome back Mnr.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/2/21)

Vape mail from South Africa, thanks @charln and Bearded Viking customs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Vape mail from South Africa, thanks @charln and Bearded Viking customs!
> 
> View attachment 222682



Awesome care package right there!!! Those PipeBoy driptips are quite comfy for MTL. Now to decide which coils are going in which tanks, don't want to be in your shoes right now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (16/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Awesome care package right there!!! Those PipeBoy driptips are quite comfy for MTL. Now to decide which coils are going in which tanks, don't want to be in your shoes right now...


A good problem to have me thinks lol! Really looking forward to being able to use Ni80 with Replay!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (16/2/21)

Some BP Mods goodies, courtesy of Dovpo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/2/21)

I am finally getting to try out the "Slick" range of e-liquids, I hope they are good! Custard for me, Mango for my wife.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (16/2/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I am finally getting to try out the "Slick" range of e-liquids, I hope they are good! Custard for me, Mango for my wife.


The Mango one is a winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (16/2/21)

This is a great hassle free device, the flavour from the coils are fantastic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85 (16/2/21)

Muhammedv said:


> Saturday Vape Mail!!! A massive shout out and thanks to @charln for hooking me up with some premium BVC coils for my babies!! What an awesome guy, it's a pleasure dealing with him! He threw in a bottle of check mate as well. I fitted the 3.0mm #42s in my OG reload 24 and it's by far the most impressive set of coils that I've had in this tank, the flav is on point.
> View attachment 222449
> View attachment 222451
> View attachment 222453


Don't you just love how the coil tubs are threaded on the bottom, so you have a little build stand?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/2/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I am finally getting to try out the "Slick" range of e-liquids, I hope they are good! Custard for me, Mango for my wife.


The Slick Strawberry Milk is amazing, boosted through a 120ml bottle in 4 days, it's that good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (16/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (17/2/21)

Vapemail Baby! The Foxy One cute little 21700 sexiness. Courtesy of Ink'd Vapor!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/2/21)

Big thanks to @adriaanh !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (17/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Big thanks to @adriaanh !!!
> 
> View attachment 222795


Great pleasure! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Devon Strydom (17/2/21)

Competition vape mail. First time I have won anything Vape related

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## Mzr (19/2/21)

Thank you so much to the super awesome and kind hearted fellow member @Hakhan thank you so much for the rta and the venom rda you sir are legendary  Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (19/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (19/2/21)

I always wanted a Galaxies RDTA and finally got one. @Dela Rey Steyn it took a while.
Thanks to @Tai ,who also sent me some wire Mahalla

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Tai (20/2/21)

Resistance said:


> I always wanted a Galaxies RDTA and finally got one. @Dela Rey Steyn it took a while.
> Thanks to @Tai ,who also sent me some wire Mahalla
> View attachment 222991


Pleasure bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (20/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/2/21)

Does anyone know where I can buy a mod holder for the car, one that goes in the cup holder?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (20/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a mod holder for the car, one that goes in the cup holder?


https://www.vapedrippin.co.za/products/mod-pod-for-car-cupholders?_pos=1&_sid=832501b8d&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/2/21)

Jengz said:


> https://www.vapedrippin.co.za/products/mod-pod-for-car-cupholders?_pos=1&_sid=832501b8d&_ss=r


Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/2/21)

Big thanks to @Dela Rey Steyn !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## LeislB (22/2/21)

Jengz said:


> https://www.vapedrippin.co.za/products/mod-pod-for-car-cupholders?_pos=1&_sid=832501b8d&_ss=r


Wow, this is COOL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JordanEpic (22/2/21)

Constantbester said:


> LOL..I did. Sold all my vape stuff to help pay for the wedding. After thing got back to normal and I wanted to vape again my wife wasn't too happy...so I convinced her that she married a vapin' man...took me a whole year. But like they say...winners never stop


Omg bro I'm literally doing the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic (22/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The Mango one is a winner!


It's nice but it took about 3 months to get the flavour out of the last squonker I used it in

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (22/2/21)

Cherry, sticky Toffee Pudding and Apple Crumble with Custard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (22/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Omg bro I'm literally doing the same thing.


We'll see you next year then!
Enjoy your time off ,but you'll be back

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (22/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks bud



Plus it's right around the corner. Winner winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (23/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 223228


Tim , do you know something we don't ? Stocking up on juice like that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (23/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Tim , do you know something we don't ? Stocking up on juice like that


It just got sent mate, it would be rude to say no! The load of DIY stuff that arrived a couple of weeks ago was an order but i don't personally buy commercial juice but i certainly will vape it if it's sent to me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (23/2/21)

@Timwis you're certainly sorted for juice for a while! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/2/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 222980



How is the flavor?
How are these on coils/are they coil killers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/21)

Juice Mail Baby! Nothing beats a fresh batch of Red Pill made yesterday and shipped overnight to Durbs!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (23/2/21)

LeislB said:


> @Timwis you're certainly sorted for juice for a while! Enjoy it!


I quite often give juice away along with a duplicate device i might have to some one who genuinely shows interest in trying vaping to stop smoking but over the last year if we haven't been in national lockdown my area has been in local lockdown so that scheme has sadly gone on hold. I can't even remember what the inside of a pub looks like or remember the taste of beer unless it's from a bottle or a can, even sadder most won't reopen when this is all over!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (23/2/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> How is the flavor?
> How are these on coils/are they coil killers?


Haven't had chance to try any yet mate although Freeman e-liquids is a brand that i have always wanted to try for years, they seem to have been around for years with the exact same 11 flavours which do get much praise. Freeman have recently done what a lot of US e-liquid manufacturers will no doubt do and set up in the UK so they can continue as a business and give the FDA the middle finger!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Haven't had chance to try any yet mate although Freeman e-liquids is a brand that i have always wanted to try for years, they seem to have been around for years with the exact same 11 flavours which do get much praise. Freeman have recently done what a lot of US e-liquid manufacturers will no doubt do and set up in the UK so they can continue as a business and give the FDA the middle finger!



Yeah, I have wanted to bring it in for years something else just caught my eye and mixed reports about the sweetener and taste of certain flavors. Please let me know once you have tried it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964 (23/2/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a mod holder for the car, one that goes in the cup holder?


In Australia these are called stubby holders. It's what I use. Found these in South Africa online at ZAR 7.99. Thats eight bucks.. Cheap alternative and it does the job well. Works like a charm as it fits in the car cup holder. Keeps your mod from falling over or sliding around. Just an idea..

https://bagazio.co.za/products/stubby-can-cooler

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/2/21)

Ordered these goods on Thursday morning and they arrived Tuesday morning. I think the vendor is well within their delivery times but with the exceptionally speedy service from the most vendors, this cannot be ignored. I really did expect it on Friday. 

It's not the first time that I've been let down by this specific vendor (previous times were way worse) and I don't think I'll be supporting them going forward. Pity. 







On an unrelated note; my initial impressions of the Drag 3 aren't the greatest. I pulled out my DRAG V1 for confirmation. Although it feels nice to hold and it's a lot smaller than the V1, I have a few concerns:

The Drag V1 has a magnetic side battery door that (many years later) is still solid. The battery door at the bottom of the V3 is so flimsy and has so much of play on it. The fire button does not feel very nice to use. You can physically hear the click and feels very plasticky (especially when compared to the V1). 

That said, it is a great looking thing and my Reload 24 sits just perfectly on it. Will it last as long as my V1 DRAGs? Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88 (24/2/21)

fbb1964 said:


> In Australia these are called stubby holders. It's what I use. Found these in South Africa online at ZAR 7.99. Thats eight bucks.. Cheap alternative and it does the job well. Works like a charm as it fits in the car cup holder. Keeps your mod from falling over or sliding around. Just an idea..
> 
> https://bagazio.co.za/products/stubby-can-cooler
> 
> ...


That's a great idea mate, I did buy 1 for 1 of my cars but for the other I'm actually going to use your idea, I have one of those lying around that I got in Thailand that I never use. That's a winner of an idea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (24/2/21)

I have one looks a bit like this. Clips on the air vent. Coffee cup holders are for beer.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/21)

The Suicide Mods Abyss has landed in South Africa! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## jagga8008 (24/2/21)

After dropping my mod and shattering my Siam driptip , [mention]Mauritz55 [/mention] from GIF Mods sorted me out within a day with this. Once again thank you for the great service.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/2/21)

Big thanks to the legend @Rob Fisher !!!

Another beauty for the collection!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Big thanks to the legend @Rob Fisher !!!
> 
> Another beauty for the collection!
> 
> View attachment 223508



Super jealous!!! Enjoy bud, she is a beaut!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/2/21)

Indeed, that deserves a 

"Lookadat"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/21)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/2/21)

Big thanks to @CashKat88 !!!

(My last Tauren @Paul33 ....)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/2/21)

Just arrived.






Disappointed at the new PMTA friendly packaging on Teleos and Suicide Bunny/Kings Crown.

X17 120ml assorted Teleos(Mostly) Kings Crown, The Cloud Company and Cold Fusion flavors.
x4 Kite In Cloud Lenola Cream
x4 Kite In Cloud Yellow Noise Maker
x2 Kite In Cloud Partenza
x1 Kite In Cloud Corde Du Roi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Big thanks to @CashKat88 !!!
> 
> (My last Tauren @Paul33 ....)
> 
> View attachment 223610


LIAR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JordanEpic (1/3/21)

Delicious desert treats.. not super impressed with royal wicks cotton, as far as first impressions go its not the most flavourful but we will see..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (1/3/21)

Had a quick vape "mail" pick-up after work. Now I'm just waiting for my new coils then I can set about getting my 5 RTA's back in operation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (2/3/21)

...old school

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! VapeFly Manners Pod to test! Happy days right off because it's a restricted DL vape! I popped in some of @KZOR's Blimey because it a flavour explosion type of juice and should do well in a pod system as well... and it does. It's a smart-looking pod system.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/21)

vicTor said:


> ...old school
> 
> View attachment 223920


Yummy school

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Red Pill in the new 120ml bottles! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA (4/3/21)

Thanks @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! I have been eyeing out the Paramour for a couple of weeks now and finally cracked and got one! 21700 battery life for the win! A real small and comfortable mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/21)

Thank you OG Leather! My 21700's finally have a home! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! A special request to The Original Gangster Chad and Bazinga! Special stand for my beloved Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Vape mail from South Africa, thanks @charln and Bearded Viking customs!
> 
> View attachment 222682



Those 42s are probably the best coils that I have ever used.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (4/3/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Those 42s are probably the best coils that I have ever used.


Any argument would be futile, they are awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/3/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (4/3/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 224103


Looking forward to your review on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/21)

Vapemail Baby! Bought these mods many months ago and honestly gave up on receiving them one day then I just got them via snail mail just now. Wewkend made

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/21)

Pioneer MTL TRA with DL extension kit courtesy of @SJY124

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/21)

Bought some pineapple juice for my new Pioneer RTA and then saw on Google that it may be a tank cracker. So I ran back to the shop for a dessert juie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Ridha Khan (5/3/21)

Vape mail Courtesy of @InkdVapor 
Thank you very much for the speedy delivery and fantastic pricing , it's always a pleasure doing business with you sir

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## LeislB (6/3/21)

A good week for vape mail! Big thanks to @JurgensSt for the JK MR!





Intake dual from Vape Africa!

Very happy with these tanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## M.Adhir (6/3/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Those 42s are probably the best coils that I have ever used.



Told you you won't go wrong with Charls magic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/3/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Told you you won't go wrong with Charls magic



They are better than the DNA SSFCs that I used religiously for 3 years to be honest. Using ANML Looper as the benchmark, the fruit seems to pop a little more without hampering the flavor from the dessert/breakfast end.

These coils should be a prerequisite for a Reload RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/3/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> They are better than the DNA SSFCs that I used religiously for 3 years to be honest. Using ANML Looper as the benchmark, the fruit seems to pop a little more without hampering the flavor from the dessert/breakfast end.
> 
> These coils should be a prerequisite for a Reload RTA.



When am I raiding your looper stash

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

Late Saturday Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/3/21)

M.Adhir said:


> When am I raiding your looper stash



Anytime bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/3/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 224103


Oh my!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (8/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail Baby! Bought these mods many months ago and honestly gave up on receiving them one day then I just got them via snail mail just now. Wewkend made
> View attachment 224171


Really like the Forz TX80 and Grus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/3/21)

500+ml of pickup mail, courtesy of @GSM500 and @ivc_mixer .
Thanks a million @GSM500 for my sample of the hallowed Blackbird V1!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Thanks a million @GSM500 for my sample of the hallowed Blackbird V1!!!
> View attachment 224482



You lucky Bastard!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (9/3/21)

Expromizer V4 from @CJB85

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/3/21)

Something small, but a Big thanks to @Flavour world Sa and @VapeKing (@Stroodlepuff). Awesome service as usual!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Asterix (10/3/21)

Vape pickup! Well done @Vaperite South Africa (Appleton’s Village). My wife’s Christmas present Vapor Storm 200 conked-out. Vaperite tested it and gave us store credit with no hassles. Decided on the Jelly as a replacement.

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## StompieZA (10/3/21)

Got me a Geekvape Riptrippers edition compliments from geekvape  and the new Wenax







Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88 (10/3/21)

Awesome vape mail from @SJY124, awesome mod in awesome condition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SJY124 (10/3/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome vape mail from @SJY124, awesome mod in awesome condition.
> View attachment 224587


Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (10/3/21)

StompieZA said:


> Got me a Geekvape Riptrippers edition compliments from geekvape  and the new Wenax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it hit like a truck of dildos????

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (10/3/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85 (10/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Does it hit like a truck of dildos????


Small ones!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (10/3/21)

So, last time I got coils from @smilelykumeenit he recommended brushing them clean with a soft toothbrush etc. Got me thinking about the inside of the coils and I thought back to high school and the period I wore braces. Got these at Dischem today for R45 a pack. They have all different shapes, sizes and brands. Ranging from R45 to well over R100. Going to give these a try. Should be better than nothing or trying to reach inside a small coil with a giant toothbrush.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/3/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome vape mail from @SJY124, awesome mod in awesome condition.
> View attachment 224587


Now that is class @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/3/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (10/3/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 224626


What on earth??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (10/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> What on earth??


Vaping Cigar!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Vaping Cigar!


If it's high-nic MTL, I need one ASAP!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (10/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If it's high-nic MTL, I need one ASAP!


It's Zero-nic mate, although i was told they can be hacked to add nicotine but wasn't told how so must investigate that further! My way of thinking id nic can be added maybe they can be re=filled the same way!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/21)

Timwis said:


> It's Zero-nic mate, although i was told they can be hacked to add nicotine but wasn't told how so must investigate that further! My way of thinking id nic can be added maybe they can be re=filled the same way!


If it's zero nic, I'm guessing it is dl/rdl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If it's zero nic, I'm guessing it is dl/rdl


I will open it later and give it a go and get back to you! If it's an authentic cigar draw then yes i would imagine you are right!


----------



## Timwis (10/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If it's zero nic, I'm guessing it is dl/rdl


Surprised, a tight MTL! The Cigar flavour of the preinstalled cartridge is very authentic! The end lights up and looks like a burning Cigar when taking a draw! pretty good cloud production

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (11/3/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (11/3/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (11/3/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 224720



That looks interesting. What are the flavour profiles? That red just looks yummy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> That looks interesting. What are the flavour profiles? That red just looks yummy


The red is Red berries with Aniseed and a hint of Menthol mate! Polarised is Cream, Vanilla and Cool Menthol and Black 'N' Blue is Blueberry dominating with a Liquorice twist and menthol but only on the exhale, i have had this one before, very nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/3/21)

Timwis said:


> The red is Red berries with Aniseed and a hint of Menthol mate! Polarised is Cream, Vanilla and Cool Menthol and Black 'N' Blue is Blueberry dominating with a Liquorice twist and menthol but only on the exhale, i have had this one before, very nice!


If you like the cool vanilla, there is a recipe on ATF called “Word to your mother” that is an ice cold vanilla custard for MTL. Pretty damn good and way different from most mtl vapes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (11/3/21)

Timwis said:


> The red is Red berries with Aniseed and a hint of Menthol mate! Polarised is Cream, Vanilla and Cool Menthol and Black 'N' Blue is Blueberry dominating with a Liquorice twist and menthol but only on the exhale, i have had this one before, very nice!



Pity I don't vape menthol at all. I do some cool fruits, but no menthol. Sounds very complex though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/3/21)

Another MTL to try... thanks @David.Fisher for hooking me up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## CashKat88 (12/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Another MTL to try... thanks @David.Fisher for hooking me up!
> 
> View attachment 224779


This was a great little MTL and also looks so good, the tiny drip tip that can't really be changed is the biggest issue I had with that atty, it's got a pretty cool airflow system that's hidden beneath it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (12/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Another MTL to try... thanks @David.Fisher for hooking me up!
> 
> View attachment 224779


A great little atty you got there! You're going to enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/3/21)

Some sample juices from @ivc_mixer to try out once things calm down at work (yes, I'm spending my bloody weekend at work)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (12/3/21)

A "new" 21700 Pico including a battery and some free samples (thanks man) from @skola 




Now my Expromizer V4 has a new home at last

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> A great little atty you got there! You're going to enjoy it



It does not disappoint at all! Little flavor banger! Might just win itself a slot in the permanent lineup

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It does not disappoint at all! Little flavor banger! Might just win itself a slot in the permanent lineup
> 
> View attachment 224797


My 2c @DarthBranMuffin this is a highly underrated rta

Indeed little flavour banger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (12/3/21)

The Drag X Plus, otherwise known as the single battery Drag 3 which in return is the Drag Max with standard 510 plate set-up, it's wearing thin! At least it comes with the new Vapefly coils that are supposed to be excellent!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (12/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Some sample juices from @ivc_mixer to try out once things calm down at work (yes, I'm spending my bloody weekend at work)
> 
> View attachment 224789


That Cafe Latte is my wife’s staple at the moment.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/3/21)

From the USA

x20 bottles of Hometown Hero
x5 bottles of Bluebird ejuice. Great brand, I have only tried the lemon so far and you can taste the quality. Lemon rind on the inhale and a very very strong cheesecake on the exhale that lingers long after you have vaped it.







x2 more orders to go until the ban.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> From the USA
> 
> x20 bottles of Hometown Hero
> x5 bottles of Bluebird ejuice. Great brand, I have only tried the lemon so far and you can taste the quality. Lemon rind on the inhale and a very very strong cheesecake on the exhale that lingers long after you have vaped it.
> ...



Love the coffee table man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/21)

I must have missed something. Which ban are you referring to? The UPS thing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Love the coffee table man.


we can make some stabwoods out of it ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> we can make some stabwoods out of it ...



I can just imagine how that conversation would go...

Hey, where did you get that nice looking mod?

Funny story... there was this guy that had this nice looking coffee table, so I decided to cut it up and make a mod out of it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I must have missed something. Which ban are you referring to? The UPS thing?



Yup. 
We are all trying to get our odds and ends which we usually order from that star and striped country. Once the ban kicks in, pretty much impossible to get orders from our usual stores sent to us in SA.
It's seriously gonna kill their local market as well- the ban is the equivalent of no online orders as no couriers will deliver to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I must have missed something. Which ban are you referring to? The UPS thing?



Yes, UPS, Fedex, USPS and DHL will not transport anything vape related inside or outside of the USA. With the PMTA and the vape mail ban, the US government are killing the vape industry in the USA swiftly and silently. Many stores and juice makers have already closed their doors.

Big opportunity for Aramex but they are probably sleeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (14/3/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes, UPS, Fedex, USPS and DHL will not transport anything vape related inside or outside of the USA. With the PMTA and the vape mail ban, the US government are killing the vape industr
> in the USA swiftly and silently. Many stores and juice makers have already closed their doors.
> 
> Big opportunity for Aramex but they are probably sleeping.


DHL is also not couriering vape related stuff. It was posted on ECF by a member yesterday

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (14/3/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes, UPS, Fedex, USPS and DHL will not transport anything vape related inside or outside of the USA. With the PMTA and the vape mail ban, the US government are killing the vape industry in the USA swiftly and silently. Many stores and juice makers have already closed their doors.
> 
> Big opportunity for Aramex but they are probably sleeping.



Why are vapers just taking this mildly and moving on???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (14/3/21)

Resistance said:


> Why are vapers just taking this mildly and moving on???


It is not a vape specific ban. It is a law that relates to all tobacco, alcohol and firearms and is now being enforced as vaping is classified as a tobacco product. It is much more complex than just “we won’t ship”. If they decide to ship, they need to keep records of every product shipped out (vendors) and have to have an acceptable verification of whom it was delivered to. Additionally, no matter which state the seller resides in, they beed to pay the taxes applicable to that product to the state of the recipient. It is an administrative nightmare and sellers/couriers are choosing to rather stop shipping than try and comply with the regulations.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 8


----------



## CJB85 (14/3/21)

https://cstoredecisions.com/2021/03/04/what-is-the-pact-act/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/3/21)

Vape (Shop) mail.... been running through a lot of this juice lately, just love it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Vape (Shop) mail.... been running through a lot of this juice lately, just love it!
> 
> View attachment 224945



Nice drip tips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

@DarthBranMuffin where did you get those from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> @DarthBranMuffin where did you get those from?



Local vape shop in Toti, ECIG INN. 

https://shop.eciginn.co.za/

@BigB and his team are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Local vape shop in Toti, ECIG INN.
> 
> https://shop.eciginn.co.za/
> 
> @BigB and his team are awesome!



Ah, I remember years ago I got some Cyclone attys from him. Completely forgot about that site! Will check them out tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (14/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> It is not a vape specific ban. It is a law that relates to all tobacco, alcohol and firearms and is now being enforced as vaping is classified as a tobacco product. It is much more complex than just “we won’t ship”. If they decide to ship, they need to keep records of every product shipped out (vendors) and have to have an acceptable verification of whom it was delivered to. Additionally, no matter which state the seller resides in, they beed to pay the taxes applicable to that product to the state of the recipient. It is an administrative nightmare and sellers/couriers are choosing to rather stop shipping than try and comply with the regulations.


But my point is vaping is not smoking and we are not doing enough to make that point come through. Were taking what they give us and we're sitting and complaining instead of challenging them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> https://cstoredecisions.com/2021/03/04/what-is-the-pact-act/


First line states illegal.
. That's like putting the DIY enthusiast and a professional maintenance guy in the same category and then charging them the same tax . The prices of cheap DIY tools are already not cheap anymore, you pay almost the same for DIY as professional tools

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Leather sleeve for my Abyss from OG Leather! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

Blimey Mail Baby! The stock came in the nick of time because I nailed a bottle on holiday! Thanks for the speedy delivery @KZOR! I love Blimey in the Ether Bridge in the Abyss! It's perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

Rob's Lure Juice Mail Baby! A special juice made for me and named Rob's Lure! It's a Lemon Coconut creation! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

Always lekker to go away for a week and come back to a few parcels of Vape Mail! This one just arrived from the USA. Japanese 18350 tube mod with matching RTA. The Chibit! I will be giving it some love and polishing real soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31 (15/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Leather sleeve for my Abyss from OG Leather! Bazinga!
> View attachment 225002
> View attachment 225003
> View attachment 225004


Thank is super nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

Another winner from OG Leather! OG Drip tip stand! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

Polish Vape Mail Baby! Been waiting for this one! Mobb Gold Plated Bridge from Monarchy in Poland!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (15/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Polish Vape Mail Baby! Been waiting for this one! Mobb Gold Plated Bridge from Monarchy in Poland!
> View attachment 225018
> View attachment 225019
> View attachment 225020



I obviously missed out during my sabbatical from the forum, because I have no idea what a bridge is, but it sure is shiny

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I obviously missed out during my sabbatical from the forum, because I have no idea what a bridge is, but it sure is shiny



@Viper_SA it's goodie that goes into a boro tank of a Billet Box or into the tank of the Abyss.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/3/21)

Great service from Sir Vape. I am wondering if I should get another one?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/21)

Vape Mail Bay! Locally made drip tips! Bazinga!




See https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gif-mod-drip-tips.t71763/

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/3/21)

Vapemail Baby! The Ether is joining my collection after the hype. Time to check whether it lives up to its reputation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/3/21)

always nice opening up a new hex

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (18/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail Baby! The Ether is joining my collection after the hype. Time to check whether it lives up to its reputation.
> View attachment 225329



I think it does - and the glass pack is an absolute must. Needs good cotton, though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! I have wanted an all-white Billet Box for a long time but have never managed to nail one or go through the hassle of shipping a BB to the UK. The Billet Box themselves released a white one but in such small quantities and I always missed the release. So what did I do? I bought a cheapish one and sent it to @Mauritz55 in JHB to convert it into a white one! And Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I have wanted an all-white Billet Box for a long time but have never managed to nail one or go through the hassle of shipping a BB to the UK. The Billet Box themselves released a white one but in such small quantities and I always missed the release. So what did I do? I bought a cheapish one and sent it to @Mauritz55 in JHB to convert it into a white one! And Bazinga!
> View attachment 225410
> View attachment 225411



Awesome idea, is this the blem you purchased a while ago uncle rob?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome idea, is this the blem you purchased a while ago uncle rob?



@CashKat88 it sure is the one and the same!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (23/3/21)

Some goodies for the Drag X that will be arriving tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Raindance (23/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! I have wanted an all-white Billet Box for a long time but have never managed to nail one or go through the hassle of shipping a BB to the UK. The Billet Box themselves released a white one but in such small quantities and I always missed the release. So what did I do? I bought a cheapish one and sent it to @Mauritz55 in JHB to convert it into a white one! And Bazinga!
> View attachment 225410
> View attachment 225411


Makes me want to dust off the BB’s again. Looking good!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit (24/3/21)

Time to see what all the hype is about, thank you @SJY124 it was only a pleasure doing business with you!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SJY124 (24/3/21)

Bizkuit said:


> Time to see what all the hype is about, thank you @SJY124 it was only a pleasure doing business with you!
> 
> View attachment 225881


Likewise @Bizkuit 
Smooth hassle free transaction

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (24/3/21)

Not been on the forum for a while, wow it is difficult to find authentic vape gear here in Bali. Found this awesome little 24mm MMK silver and C2MNT setup. Scratches my tube Mech itch. Also got a boatload of DIY stuff as the juice here is just way too sweet.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/3/21)

Pulled the trigger and got myself a Gaur 21. What a monster, but what a beautiful monster! Fits perfectly in my hand though, so I have no complaints about the size, and it's surprisingly light! And wow, the battery life, thus far, seems amazing! Been using it since I got it this morning around 10am and I can scarcely see a dent in the battery life whereas by now my other mods would have been half already.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/21)

The Courier Guy had a very busy day in Sasolburg today 




1st up some juice from @ivc_mixer . Café Latte all around (including a 12mg MTL version) and 3 new samples to test.

Then a new Drag X and 2 battery wraps from @Richio over at Blckvapour.

Also got a tank extension, some airflow pins and two spare tank sections for the Pioneer RTA and some more battery wraps from @JurgensSt at Inkd Vapour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> The Courier Guy had a very busy day in Sasolburg today
> 
> View attachment 225911
> 
> ...


Now that’s an epic haul @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SJY124 (24/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> The Courier Guy had a very busy day in Sasolburg today
> 
> View attachment 225911
> 
> ...


Someone has been busy..... Can you say Rabbit Hole!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (24/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> The Courier Guy had a very busy day in Sasolburg today
> 
> View attachment 225911
> 
> ...


When I see this, I see your arse poking out a hole and lots of digging! Welcome to the hole, we all float down here

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/3/21)

Big shout out to @JurgensSt! Spectacular service from Inkd Vapor

Reactions: Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Big shout out to @JurgensSt! Spectacular service from Inkd Vapor
> View attachment 225920



Thanks for the FOMO dude

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (24/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Big shout out to @JurgensSt! Spectacular service from Inkd Vapor
> View attachment 225920


Lekker!!! Love the look of this!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/3/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> always nice opening up a new hex
> 
> View attachment 225354
> View attachment 225355


Nice green on the hex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/21)

With the discovery of a juice or two that I like other than my 99% staple Red Pill, I have bought a few others to test! I have seen quite a bit of action on social media with Slick so I grabbed a bottle of their Strawberry Milk to test! Impressive packaging and a nice touch with the sealed ziplock bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some sweetener to see if when I'm testing new juices whether a dash of sweetener will help juices... I also have a bottle of menthol for the same reason! Some more new juices to test that tickled my fancy from the description. 21700 carrier boxes and another 21700 added to get free shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some Waves from Cloud Flavour... @Paulie originally sent me 5 bottles a while back and slowly but surely I have been vaping it... it is a special juice in that it resets my taste buds for Red Pill. I have also taken to vaping it just because it's one of the juices I can vape more than a tank of!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! I love surprises and also in the parcel from Cloud Vapour was a juice I hadn't seen before... Euphoria which is a Passion Fruit Ice Juice... I love passion fruit and I love ice... here is hoping it's another juice that I will like!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> With the discovery of a juice or two that I like other than my 99% staple Red Pill, I have bought a few others to test! I have seen quite a bit of action on social media with Slick so I grabbed a bottle of their Strawberry Milk to test! Impressive packaging and a nice touch with the sealed ziplock bag.
> View attachment 225959
> View attachment 225960


It's very sweet, tastes good but I usually only take a few puffs then I'm done for awhile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> With the discovery of a juice or two that I like other than my 99% staple Red Pill, I have bought a few others to test! I have seen quite a bit of action on social media with Slick so I grabbed a bottle of their Strawberry Milk to test! Impressive packaging and a nice touch with the sealed ziplock bag.
> View attachment 225959
> View attachment 225960


Let me know how it tastes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dhesan23 (25/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Let me know how it tastes


I'm also curious

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Pulled the trigger and got myself a Gaur 21. What a monster, but what a beautiful monster! Fits perfectly in my hand though, so I have no complaints about the size, and it's surprisingly light! And wow, the battery life, thus far, seems amazing! Been using it since I got it this morning around 10am and I can scarcely see a dent in the battery life whereas by now my other mods would have been half already.
> 
> View attachment 225898


24 hours! 24 hours on one set of batteries!! And I run a dual coil setup at 0.21Ohm at 91W. Wow, seriously impressed!  Still not sure exactly how to pronounce the mod's name, but seriously impressed by it so far.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> 24 hours! 24 hours on one set of batteries!! And I run a dual coil setup at 0.21Ohm at 91W. Wow, seriously impressed!  Still not sure exactly how to pronounce the mod's name, but seriously impressed by it so far.


Wow!!! That is seriously impressive! Now I'm tempted

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/3/21)

To be noted is I am running two Samsung 40T's which have serious battery life, but still, that is impressive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> To be noted is I am running two Samsung 40T's which have serious battery life, but still, that is impressive.


I was hoping to save money, now you putting that in jeopardy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> I was hoping to save money, now you putting that in jeopardy!


Bossvape has them for R159ea. He's getting new stock soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> To be noted is I am running two Samsung 40T's which have serious battery life, but still, that is impressive.



I too bought one recently because I desperately needed a battery for my Topside (both my BASEN 20700 are on their way out - disappointing really but a story for another day) and I am really impressed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Bossvape has them for R159ea. He's getting new stock soon.


Now your back in my good graces!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (25/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 226015

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/3/21)

Was so impressed with my 1st Drag X that I got a 2nd one today and some extra pods to compare coils side-by-side.
Only thing that bugs me a little is that the displays differ on the two mods, but I can live with it for now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS (26/3/21)

Heard good things,so second mtl tank & some other goodies.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/3/21)

AKS said:


> Heard good things,so second mtl tank & some other goodies.
> View attachment 226106



Vertex Fomo growing strong in this one.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/3/21)

SMRT coil from Vape King!

Weekend fun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (26/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> SMRT coil from Vape King!
> 
> Weekend fun!
> 
> View attachment 226114


Awesome, I'm ordering mine ASAP!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (26/3/21)

Thanks to @Hooked for this little stunner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## RainstormZA (26/3/21)

@Timwis is a legend - thank you for the nic shots I received today!!!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Timwis (26/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Thanks to @Hooked for this little stunner
> View attachment 226118


That is a beauty!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (27/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Thanks to @Hooked for this little stunner
> View attachment 226118



I'm happy that it's found a good home @GSM500

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Was so impressed with my 1st Drag X that I got a 2nd one today and some extra pods to compare coils side-by-side.
> Only thing that bugs me a little is that the displays differ on the two mods, but I can live with it for now...
> 
> View attachment 226097



Beautiful @Viper_SA !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> SMRT coil from Vape King!
> 
> Weekend fun!
> 
> View attachment 226114



Please let me know what your experience with this is, I might purchase one today depending on your feedback!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some bottles (smaller) to decant for out and about. A couple of syringes to measure stuff. 21700 Batter carry boxes for travel (when we ever are able to again). A couple of bottles of PG which I use to lube o-rings!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/21)

Juice Mail Baby! With the recent finds of a few more juices I like I got a couple of recommendations and a couple that I thought I may enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/21)

Monday morning vapemail baby from @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance (29/3/21)

The Vapefly Manners pod from Vapefly to test.
I recieved it Thursday I was just a bit occupied to post.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/3/21)

Some of @GSM500 's Tobacco MTL magic, all the way from Gqeberha from The Good Guys @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/21)

Resistance said:


> The Vapefly Manners pod from Vapefly to test.
> I recieved it Thursday I was just a bit occupied to post.
> View attachment 226336



For a Pod system, the Manners really does well! Mine is still in circulation and has been since I got it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (29/3/21)

Resistance said:


> The Vapefly Manners pod from Vapefly to test.
> I recieved it Thursday I was just a bit occupied to post.
> View attachment 226336


Will be interesting to see how the Auto Draw works on yours now it's been out a while, on mine it was not fit for purpose!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> For a Pod system, the Manners really does well! Mine is still in circulation and has been since I got it.


I hope so. I seriously like Pod'esspecially one that works well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/21)

Early morning delivery, thanks to Vape King!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)

New kids on the block - 
A selection of new juice from @ivc_mixer 
GRUS and Vertex - helping my protoge on the vape wagon
old GRUS new BLOTTO.

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/21)

Thank you @StompieZA @univapo @Univapo_Rebecca !!!

My prize was just dropped off! Love the Blue! Time to see what this baby can do!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (30/3/21)

Icee fruities are back on the menu!

Thank you @adriaanh ! It's practically as good as new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/3/21)

Adephi said:


> Icee fruities are back on the menu!
> 
> Thank you @adriaanh ! It's practically as good as new.
> 
> View attachment 226389



Buying from @adriaanh is like buying stock from a store that just opened the packaging to check the contents. His gear is always immaculate!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (30/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Buying from @adriaanh is like buying stock from a store that just opened the packaging to check the contents. His gear is always immaculate!


Thank you, kind sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (30/3/21)

Troll x rta! World class dual coil atty this, kaaakest filling aystem but the airflow, flavour and looks are all winners. The machining aint half bad either! Winner from wotofo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## skola (30/3/21)

Tiny prize mail thanks to @StompieZA & @univapo  
Thanks again! Looking forward to trying out this little bugger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Jengz (30/3/21)

skola said:


> View attachment 226399
> 
> Tiny prize mail thanks to @StompieZA & @univapo
> Thanks again! Looking forward to trying out this little bugger.


Ayyyy can't wait for mine to arrive, aramex still haven't delivered

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mzr (30/3/21)

Picked up my Thelema today now I need a rta to throw on top preferably a silver one thinking of getting the new Troll

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Jengz (31/3/21)

Vapemail! Some winmail courtesy of @univapo @Univapo_Rebecca and @StompieZA, much appreciated guys and some juice mail from the cape legend @Adam.R, love you long time cuz!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/21)

Vape Mail Baby! T5 Titanium Mod from Black Rose in Malaysia! OMG it's beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Tattie Toe Tap (31/3/21)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 226393
> View attachment 226394
> View attachment 226395
> 
> Troll x rta! World class dual coil atty this, kaaakest filling aystem but the airflow, flavour and looks are all winners. The machining aint half bad either! Winner from wotofo!


Hopefully getting mine next week somewhere. Any leaking issues on your Troll @Jengz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (31/3/21)

Tattie Toe Tap said:


> Hopefully getting mine next week somewhere. Any leaking issues on your Troll @Jengz


Not a drop, actually a lot less condensation as well as apposed to other Bottom airflow atties

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/21)

Been a long time since I posted here. 
Birthday spoils from @JurgensSt 

thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! A second drip tip stand from OG Leather via @Sir Vape and also from @Sir Vape the SBS Kit and a second Ether Bridge!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some new juices to test from Gspottechno! Beautiful presentation! Thank you Yolandi Vorster!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir (1/4/21)

Some of the last stuff before that dumb USA ban kicks in. 

DNA screens and chips, plus some extras to refurb a few devices. 
Some very tasty Beard juices 
#24 - Salted Caramel malt milkshake 
#32 - cinammon funnel cake 
And a bottle of the classic Anml Looper (now rebranded but same same). 
Some pods for the Orion, it has become my stealth device in office lately 
And some Royal Wick, for me still the best wicking material I've tried to date

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Hakhan (1/4/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Some of the last stuff before that dumb USA ban kicks in.
> 
> DNA screens and chips, plus some extras to refurb a few devices.
> Some very tasty Beard juices
> ...


surprised not s single spare glass

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (1/4/21)

My second Ecig shop order arrived and i went from over the moon to devastated within 10 seconds!

Ordered 2 more Flavorah flavour packs at £20 each and then just a few more concentrates to get free shipping!

Opened the package to immediately spot i had received both the Flavorah recipe book and build mat free but then realised there wasn’t much else in the package, no flavour packs just the 9 separate flavours i added!!! Not happy




Not a lot for over £50!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Well, I consider boxes as vape mail because my toolkit is in a box and my Dvarw's are in a stand in a box. We went to the Durban knife show and my box maker man had a strand and I grabbed these two beauties. One will have an OG Drip Tip stand built to size and the other may be the new vape toolbox box. One is Jacaranda and Black walnut and the other is Kiaat!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Chanelr (3/4/21)

Some vape mail arrived just before Easter.
The beautiful Veego80 Kit from @Ivyvape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (3/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/4/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 226735



Another MTL... looks like a modified Dvarw though, with AFC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/4/21)

Chanelr said:


> Some vape mail arrived just before Easter.
> The beautiful Veego80 Kit from @Ivyvape
> 
> View attachment 226727


Nice one bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/4/21)

Now I can file some needles.... or remove the knurling on the Passage RDA...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Ivyvape (6/4/21)

Chanelr said:


> Some vape mail arrived just before Easter.
> The beautiful Veego80 Kit from @Ivyvape
> 
> View attachment 226727


Thanks for your nice handcheck, hope you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/4/21)

18650 insulators and wraps and some cotton to test out!

Thanks @TonySC

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/21)

Early morning Vape Mail Baby
You are my new MTL go to guy @JurgensSt  A BIG SHOUT OUT for Inkd Vapor for 100% SUPER FAST , *EXCELLENT* *SERVICE!*

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Tattie Toe Tap (7/4/21)

Thanks @VapeKing received my new Troll X today super excited to build it and get vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 226941
> 
> Early morning Vape Mail Baby
> You are my new MTL go to guy @JurgensSt  A BIG SHOUT OUT for Inkd Vapor for 100% SUPER FAST , *EXCELLENT* *SERVICE!*



Great pleasure

Now send that DeadPool to me ASAP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/21)

JurgensSt said:


> Great pleasure
> 
> Now send that DeadPool to me ASAP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 13


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/4/21)

Received last week forgot to post.
Phillip Rocke - Formula LP (Formerly ANML - Looper) 60ml
x11
Phillip Rocke - Formula CN (Formerly Carnage) - 60ml
x5
Cassadaga Liquids - Cannoli Be Mine - 60ml 
x2
Cassadaga Liquids - Cannoli Be Nuts - 60ml 
x2
Cassadaga Liquids - Cannoli Be One - 60ml 
x4
Basix Series TFN by Glas E-Liquid - Blueberry Cake - 60ml
x1
Basix Series TFN by Glas E-Liquid - Cool Melon - 60ml 
x1
Basix Series TFN by Glas E-Liquid - Fizzy Lemonade - 60ml
x2
MET4 - Golden Ticket - 60ml 
x2
Pinup Vapors - Betty - 60ml 
x2
Basix Series TFN by Glas E-Liquid - Poundcake - 60ml 
x1
Ripe Vapes Synthetic - Key Lime Cookie - 60ml
x1
Ripe Vapes Synthetic - Cafe - 60ml 
x1
Ripe Vapes Synthetic - Grape Freez - 60ml 
x1
Ripe Vapes Handcrafted Joose - Summer Vibes - 60ml 
x1 
Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Honey Cream - 60ml 
x1
Dinner Lady Premium E-Liquids - Blackberry Crumble - 60ml
x2







Vape Apocalypse ready.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (7/4/21)

Juice Vapemail baby all the way from CT. My yummy juice supply by @KZOR !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Juice Vapemail baby all the way from CT. My yummy juice supply by @KZOR !
> 
> View attachment 226962



Both excellent juices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! The new Reload S to play with and I have tried to resist getting a Jelly Box but couldn't help myself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! A surprise package arrived from Dark Clouds! Bazinga! Some more juice to test!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## LeislB (8/4/21)

@KZOR what's the profile on Fruitea? Or any of you guys who've tasted it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/21)

LeislB said:


> @KZOR what's the profile on Fruitea? Or any of you guys who've tasted it.



Peach Iced Tea if memory serves me right @LeislB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/21)

LeislB said:


> @KZOR what's the profile on Fruitea? Or any of you guys who've tasted it.



I can't remember the profile but I had a bottle a long time ago and I loved it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Little bottles to decant Red Pill into for out and about and fishing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Little bottles to decant Red Pill into for out and about and fishing!
> View attachment 227098
> View attachment 227099



Those are brilliant little bottles Uncle Rob, and nice and squishy too. Been using them for a while now for the Mrs and my juices, I just hate trying to squeeze a chubby gorilla out in the MTL tanks... that didnt sound right, but in any case, Great Little Bottles!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/4/21)

Order received! Thank you @StompieZA!




@univapo @Univapo_Rebecca

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (9/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88 (9/4/21)

Finally manged to snag me a Kayfun Lite 24mm

and also got the ice dome thanx to @Dave, awesome person to deal with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (11/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Order received! Thank you @StompieZA!


You one lucky fella I am still waiting on mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (12/4/21)

Miso pod arrived so excited this will be be my 1st pod device thanks to @StompieZA
@univapo
@Univapo_Rebecca

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/21)

Mzr said:


> Miso pod arrived so excited this will be be my 1st pod device thanks to @StompieZA
> @univapo
> @Univapo_Rebecca
> 
> View attachment 227305


Congrats on your buy. I see many people investing in these pods. Are they prefilled?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats on your buy. I see many people investing in these pods. Are they prefilled?



@Grand Guru they are refillable, comes empty. Been running my first pod with 25/75 Banana Custard (1.2ohm) for two weeks now (part of my daily rotation), flavor has dropped since Friday, but it is still going. Will certainly perform better/longer with a less sweet 50/50 juice. And you dont even have to pop the pod out to refill it, the fill port is on the outside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (12/4/21)

Normally I wonder whose vapemail will leave me with FOMO. Not today.

Not with these beauties. However they appear in pictures, the reality is so much better. Thanks @JordanEpic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

DavyH said:


> Normally I wonder whose vapemail will leave me with FOMO. Not today.
> View attachment 227311
> Not with these beauties. However they appear in pictures, the reality is so much better. Thanks @JordanEpic!



down and down we go...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (12/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> down and down we go...



True dat. So far down already it isn't going to make that much difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! The two new Weiner Juicer to play with! Bazinga! Thank you @Rooigevaar! You rock! And great interview online last night! PS miss your beard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

Want to get home and pop the DOTMTL on there so badly right now!!!

Thanks @Meezaan !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! April Red Stock has arrived! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/21)

Epic Vape Mail Baby! My last Red Pill Mug got a chip in it... well a personalised replacement arrived today! @Oupa you are a GEM! Smaak you stukkend!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DavyH (12/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! My last Red Pill Mug got a chip in it... well a personalised replacement arrived today! @Oupa you are a GEM! Smaak you stukkend!
> View attachment 227323
> View attachment 227324



Fair enough, you've single-handedly funded his pension!

Reactions: Funny 14 | Disagree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/4/21)

Some welcome juice mail from @ivc_mixer . Can't wait for steeping periods to test them out one by one. Going to keep me quite busy for a while I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Some welcome juice mail from @ivc_mixer . Can't wait for steeping periods to test them out one by one. Going to keep me quite busy for a while I think.
> 
> View attachment 227338


Peppermint Crisp what? Can't see the full name there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Peppermint Crisp what? Can't see the full name there.



Peppermint crisp dessert

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic (12/4/21)

DavyH said:


> Normally I wonder whose vapemail will leave me with FOMO. Not today.
> View attachment 227311
> Not with these beauties. However they appear in pictures, the reality is so much better. Thanks @JordanEpic!


They look stunning in the daylight, I'm so happy you're enjoying them, appreciate the support in helping me get to the big day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/4/21)

JordanEpic said:


> They look stunning in the daylight, I'm so happy you're enjoying them, appreciate the support in helping me get to the big day!



Big day?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic (12/4/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Big day?


I'm selling off my HE devices to fund my wedding lol

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/4/21)

Some juice mail from the legendary @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/4/21)

JordanEpic said:


> I'm selling off my HE devices to fund my wedding lol



Congrats buddy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)

DavyH said:


> Normally I wonder whose vapemail will leave me with FOMO. Not today.
> View attachment 227311
> Not with these beauties. However they appear in pictures, the reality is so much better. Thanks @JordanEpic!


Congrats on that Dragon scale, was eyeing it as well . Beautiful !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Some welcome juice mail from @ivc_mixer . Can't wait for steeping periods to test them out one by one. Going to keep me quite busy for a while I think.
> 
> View attachment 227338


You'll enjoy the b/gum milkshake ! Mr A knows his stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (13/4/21)

Tattie Toe Tap said:


> Thanks @VapeKing received my new Troll X today super excited to build it and get vaping.
> View attachment 226952


What's the verdict? What's the flavor like? Any leaking or problems wicking on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/4/21)

My first ever Johnny Bravo mod!! I swear when I opened it I heard it say "Man, I'm pretty". And it is! It really, really is!! Thanks again @NVee !   Already has a honorary place in my display

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## CashKat88 (13/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The two new Weiner Juicer to play with! Bazinga! Thank you @Rooigevaar! You rock! And great interview online last night! PS miss your beard!
> View attachment 227313



What is the flavour with the 2-Tone triangle on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (13/4/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> My first ever Johnny Bravo mod!! I swear when I opened it I heard it say "Man, I'm pretty". And it is! It really, really is!! Thanks again @NVee !   Already has a honorary place in my display
> 
> View attachment 227413
> View attachment 227414
> View attachment 227415


That mod is a stunner, I also had my eye on it but wifey would have murdered me , what mods are those that look like brass knuckles? That's super awesome, major fomo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! A parcel from Aspire! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/4/21)

CashKat88 said:


> That mod is a stunner, I also had my eye on it but wifey would have murdered me , what mods are those that look like brass knuckles? That's super awesome, major fomo


They are called Gang Mods. Was quite limited and only one store used to stock them from what I recall. Quite impractical actually, but very unique, so I had to get them

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic (13/4/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> My first ever Johnny Bravo mod!! I swear when I opened it I heard it say "Man, I'm pretty". And it is! It really, really is!! Thanks again @NVee !   Already has a honorary place in my display
> 
> View attachment 227413
> View attachment 227414
> View attachment 227415


That is gorgeous love the colour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/4/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some juice mail from the legendary @Rooigevaar!
> View attachment 227374


What is this one dude?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/4/21)

CashKat88 said:


> What is the flavour with the 2-Tone triangle on it?





Paul33 said:


> What is this one dude?
> 
> View attachment 227469



It's a triangle of happiness and childhood memories.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/4/21)

Paul33 said:


> What is this one dude?
> 
> View attachment 227469


https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/new/products/120ml-smdt-2mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/4/21)

Super Speedy Vapemail from @Stranger , with some custom wrapped coils.... you sir are a Legend! Let the steeping begin!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (14/4/21)

More mail of the vape, this time from Upington!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (14/4/21)

WOW! Still a bit shell-shocked.... Received a message from @DarthBranMuffin offering me a MTL RTA due to my troubles with my Expromizer V4 and me not having a backup MTL device. Well, THIS showed up today 

You are a true legend mate! Can not say _thank you _enough!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> WOW! Still a bit shell-shocked.... Received a message from @DarthBranMuffin offering me a MTL RTA due to my troubles with my Expromizer V4 and me not having a backup MTL device. Well, THIS showed up today
> 
> You are a true legend mate! Can not say _thank you _enough!!!
> 
> View attachment 227529



I hope you get a bit more enjoyment out of these ones!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (14/4/21)

Little bit of a vape pick up... thanks @KZOR for the juice and coils as well as the chat. 
Looking forward to getting stuck into the Blimey!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## KZOR (14/4/21)

shaun2707 said:


> and coils as well as the chat.



Just give White Collar your opinion on those coils once you tested them as they sponsored a few sets for my members but more about that tomorrow evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS (15/4/21)

Been hunting for these for a while.Citadel and Kayfun lite arrived in excellent condition and nicely packaged. Thanks so much @Mikegee ,well appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (15/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> WOW! Still a bit shell-shocked.... Received a message from @DarthBranMuffin offering me a MTL RTA due to my troubles with my Expromizer V4 and me not having a backup MTL device. Well, THIS showed up today
> 
> You are a true legend mate! Can not say _thank you _enough!!!
> 
> View attachment 227529


@DarthBranMuffin is a true gent

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (15/4/21)

AKS said:


> Been hunting for these for a while.Citadel and Kayfun lite arrived in excellent condition and nicely packaged. Thanks so much @Mikegee ,well appreciated.


So you are the lucky winner of those goodies may I call dibs if you think of selling buddy especially the citadel

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/4/21)

Paul33 said:


> @DarthBranMuffin is a true gent


Major vouch for @DarthBranMuffin! Going to get a shirt that says : I know the Muffin Man!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS (15/4/21)

Mzr said:


> So you are the lucky winner of those goodies may I call dibs if you think of selling buddy especially the citadel


100%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (16/4/21)

...thank you Mr @ivc_mixer 

...boss service !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (16/4/21)

...asking forgiveness is easier than asking permission




thanks @Mikegee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (16/4/21)

vicTor said:


> ...asking forgiveness is easier than asking permission
> 
> View attachment 227673
> 
> ...


Until we find you in a ditch and the better half asks forgiveness!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## JordanEpic (16/4/21)

vicTor said:


> ...asking forgiveness is easier than asking permission



Asking permission sometimes works too, because as @Munro31 says, one doesn't want to be found in a ditch.. but sometimes the better half cab be willing, especially when @Grand Guru makes a deal so worthwhile even she finds herself cracking a smile and opening the epic vape mail when it arrived.. thanks alot, this is really something I had not anticipated and really am truly grateful for 

And thanks to @ivc_mixer for the flavours.. will definitely be trying your milktart

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/4/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Asking permission sometimes works too, because as @Munro31 says, one doesn't want to be found in a ditch.. but sometimes the better half cab be willing, especially when @Grand Guru makes a deal so worthwhile even she finds herself cracking a smile and opening the epic vape mail when it arrives.. thanks alot, this is really something I had not anticipated and really am truly grateful for


Thanks for the smooth transaction buddy. I hope you enjoy your buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/4/21)

vicTor said:


> ...thank you Mr @ivc_mixer
> 
> ...boss service !
> 
> View attachment 227653


Ooooooohhhhhh milktart

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JordanEpic (16/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Thanks for the smooth transaction buddy. I hope you enjoy your buy!


Forgot to add pictures

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/21)

Super service from Luxury Vaping in Spain! And 4 days via DHL! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (21/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Super service from Luxury Vaping in Spain! And 4 days via DHL! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 227858
> View attachment 227859
> View attachment 227860
> View attachment 227861



Gorgeous! Any chance of a video review sometime in the future?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/21)

DavyH said:


> Gorgeous! Any chance of a video review sometime in the future?



@DavyH I haven't done a video for ages... but maybe I will for this one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)

FOGGAS Vape Shop - excellent service and flying fast delivery , appreciate it
The HEX has landed -always wanted one -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)

@shabs , thank you for prompt delivery and the extra juice , my type of juice too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (21/4/21)

Congrats on the Hex. Looks fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)

Stranger said:


> Congrats on the Hex. Looks fantastic.


Thank you ,always wanted one and will enjoy the power

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (21/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> FOGGAS Vape Shop - excellent service and flying fast delivery , appreciate it
> The HEX has landed -always wanted one -
> View attachment 228057



Oh, very nice - and that bunnycorpse is going to look sweeeeet on top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (21/4/21)

Strangely since getting a NCV2 and the MVV II I have been setting up my gear for VV and getting really good results. I am sure the Hex will give you a really good experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic (21/4/21)

Stranger said:


> Strangely since getting a NCV2 and the MVV II I have been setting up my gear for VV and getting really good results. I am sure the Hex will give you a really good experience.


Carefulon with the MVVII, I had the insulators on my battery come off on one or the terminals, mere second of contact pronounced the mod DEAD DEAD DEAD.. eyy and it was such a looker.. miss the kick

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Carefulon with the MVVII, I had the insulators on my battery come off on one or the terminals, mere second of contact pronounced the mod DEAD DEAD DEAD.. eyy and it was such a looker.. miss the kick


Got 2 of them and LOVE them !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)

Ammunition from @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! It took a slow boat from China and I thought it was lost forever because it was sent snail mail... but what do you know... the Post Office sent me an SMS to say it had arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31 (22/4/21)

Vapemail!!!
Received my auction win today, thank you at @YeOldeOke for my juice and all the extras! And thank you to the original knob that didn't pay his order

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Another surprise package I didn't know was coming! The new devices from Vapefly! The Kriemhild II Sub Ohm tank and the Optima Pod Mod!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Drikusw (22/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Munro31 (22/4/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 228156


That's take vapes so good!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/4/21)

760 ml's of juice plus 5 more samples to test from @ivc_mixer 
You rock mate! Thanks for the amazing service!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> 760 ml's of juice plus 5 more samples to test from @ivc_mixer
> You rock mate! Thanks for the amazing service!
> 
> View attachment 228172


IMHO you're going to regret not ordering 100ml of that Sour Blueberry Gummy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (22/4/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> IMHO you're going to regret not ordering 100ml of that Sour Blueberry Gummy



You've seen the way I order from your samples  there's always next month... I'm actually chain vaping the last of my store-bought juices so I can get stuck into your stash. I have loads of options now, so next month I could probably buy some cotton and coils. Just need to stay away from hardware and fomo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some Dvarw Tanks and a Deck to join the family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/21)

Vape Mail Baby White Stratum V4 number three joins the Stratum Family! My favourite mod of all time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/4/21)

Thanks @Sir Vape ! Speedy local service!

More coils for the Mrs, juice for me!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## SJY124 (23/4/21)

So, gonna finally try the juice that everyone raves about (@Ruwaid )
Thanks @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (23/4/21)

Vapefly mail!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/4/21)

Thanks @StephanKuhn ! What a pleasure to do business with you.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/21)

BIG shout out to @MartinThor https://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/9415/
from Purgatory in Benoni - keeping me updated about my Asgard mini order
It will arrive in S.A. shortly and he will fwd it to me asap -you rock !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/4/21)

Juice mail! Thank you @KZOR ! Looking forward to this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (26/4/21)

Huge thanks to @KZOR for the comp it is a great gift truly. And thanks @Rob Fisher for giving me the second chance. Love the Blimey can't deny its a great juice.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Huge thanks to @KZOR for the comp it is a great gift truly. And thanks @Rob Fisher for giving me the second chance. Love the Blimey can't deny its a great juice.
> View attachment 228419
> 
> View attachment 228420


Congrats on the win again , love the LADON - enjoy !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Congrats on the win again , love the LADON - enjoy !


It truly is a great mod love it. And it goes well with the Destiny Rta and some Blimey.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/21)

Thank you @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des !!

Awesome Vapemail received today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)

BIG shoutout to Purgatory vape shop - constant communication and follow up , The Asgard mini that I wanted was out of stock but a new lot is expected soon ,so my Asgard is on ''pre order''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DavyH (28/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> BIG shoutout to Purgatory vape shop - constant communication and follow up , The Asgard mini that I wanted was out of stock but a new lot is expected soon ,so my Asgard is on ''pre order''
> View attachment 228513



That Titan, man! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it once you’ve spent some time with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (28/4/21)

Something old, but with companies in the USA under pressure they could become scarce.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)

DavyH said:


> Something old, but with companies in the USA under pressure they could become scarce.


Got 3 - 2x black and one Inferno ,the one blk is due for a full body strip , cleaning and polish . I recon we must stock up on what is durable and affordable before we all get fxxked .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/4/21)

DavyH said:


> Something old, but with companies in the USA under pressure they could become scarce.





ARYANTO said:


> Got 3 - 2x black and one Inferno ,the one blk is due for a full body strip , cleaning and polish . I recon we must stock up on what is durable and affordable before we all get fxxked .



Invest in a good Mech Squonker, no circuitry that can fail, no glass that breaks, it will be our staple in a few years time. Back to the golden years of vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (28/4/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Invest in a good Mech Squonker, no circuitry that can fail, no glass that breaks, it will be our staple in a few years time. Back to the golden years of vaping.



way ahead of you ....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (28/4/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @StephanKuhn ! What a pleasure to do business with you.


Welcome back bru!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/4/21)

Resistance said:


> Welcome back bru!


I try to stay away because the classies has a way of removing money from my wallet

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (28/4/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I try to stay away because the classies has a way of removing money from my wallet


The trick is to never have money in your wallet.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/4/21)

Resistance said:


> The trick is to never have money in your wallet.


Then, in theory, the classifieds are doing a great job.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (29/4/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Invest in a good Mech Squonker, no circuitry that can fail, no glass that breaks, it will be our staple in a few years time. Back to the golden years of vaping.


I may or may not have several, thanks to one @Dela Rey Steyn. I doubt my missis will forgive you for opening that particular avenue

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/4/21)

Latest addition to the Tauren family thanks to @Akil !! (And thanks @Resistance for the heads up)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Akil (29/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Latest addition to the Tauren family thanks to @Akil !! (And thanks @Resistance for the heads up)
> 
> View attachment 228620


Pleasure buddy. Enjoy it

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/21)

Ding -Dong ...
Rincoe #3 and Blotto #5
Thanks @Downtown Vapoury !

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## JordanEpic (29/4/21)

Y


ARYANTO said:


> BIG shoutout to Purgatory vape shop - constant communication and follow up , The Asgard mini that I wanted was out of stock but a new lot is expected soon ,so my Asgard is on ''pre order''
> View attachment 228513


You're going to love the Voluna, it is an incredible tank, I love mine, use it every day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Y
> 
> You're going to love the Voluna, it is an incredible tank, I love mine, use it every day


When I arrive at Postnet , I'll need a van - there is 4 packages waiting for me ...already .

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> When I arrive at Postnet , I'll need a van - there is 4 packages waiting for me ...already .



You need to start your own courier service just to get the vapemail from postnet to your house...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (29/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Latest addition to the Tauren family thanks to @Akil !! (And thanks @Resistance for the heads up)
> 
> View attachment 228620


@baksteen8168 apart from never having money in my pocket, I make sure I tag someone that can snag it before I can save up. (Lol)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (29/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Latest addition to the Tauren family thanks to @Akil !! (And thanks @Resistance for the heads up)
> 
> View attachment 228620


No problem bro. Always a pleasure.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/4/21)

Resistance said:


> @baksteen8168 apart from never having money in my pocket, I make sure I tag someone that can snag it before I can save up. (Lol)


Solid Strategy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/21)

Bazinga! The Edge has arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (30/4/21)

@FreeMax review mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## MoE7 (3/5/21)

Aaah!!! You'd love to see it, don't mean to make anyone jealous but I've been waiting for this order to come in for some time now , and it's finally here now. I'm a big fruit lover hence the JEL SNLV 18 ICE + PURE BLUE & PURE RED, never really tried any Tobacco but after reading @Silver 's review on JEL Havana Nightz , I had to get myself some. Lets hope that I like it...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

My Deadpool masks arrived , great thank you sr20vvl van zyl aka Marthinus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

New kid on the block ...
ZERO Extreme from C.C.
Thank you @JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

Next up ... 


@Jacques0102 - smooth transaction and stunning mod !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> New kid on the block ...
> ZERO Extreme from C.C.
> Thank you @JordanEpic
> View attachment 228888

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 228890


think this one is actually called :

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

@Juan_G thank you -love it !

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)

The 1 st Asgard arrived !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (3/5/21)

Got some juice earlier this month, now some coils, so next month some cotton and hopefully nothing that leads down the rabbit hole....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/5/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Got some juice earlier this month, now some coils, so next month some cotton and hopefully nothing that leads down the rabbit hole....
> 
> View attachment 228911



You are going to enjoy those White Collar MTL's... if you take care of it they last very long, had one in my OBS Engine MTL RTA that lasted almost 6 months, longest I ever used a single coil (pushed it to the limit to see what it could do).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (3/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You are going to enjoy those White Collar MTL's... if you take care of it they last very long, had one in my OBS Engine MTL RTA that lasted almost 6 months, longest I ever used a single coil (pushed it to the limit to see what it could do).



Thanks for the heads-up. Will treat it with proper respect. I have one in my Expro right now, and a Kamikaze on another deck, but I prefer the 3mm White Collar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic (3/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Next up ...
> View attachment 228889
> 
> @Jacques0102 - smooth transaction and stunning mod !


I really wanted one of these.. I'm sure you'll love it..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/5/21)

*....this monkey's gone to heaven !!!
*
Monark Super Fan - status achieved !

love you long time Chris !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/21)

Black Rose T5 arrived safely from Malaysia! OMG this is one beautiful Mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/21)

The white Abyss conversion kit just arrived from 
Bearded Viking Customs
Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88 (4/5/21)

vicTor said:


> *....this monkey's gone to heaven !!!
> *
> Monark Super Fan - status achieved !
> 
> ...


WOW that's an amazing Vape mail.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (4/5/21)

CashKat88 said:


> WOW that's an amazing Vape mail.
> View attachment 229001



...lol thanks man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/5/21)

Some MTL goodness

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/21)

Bazinga! Vape Mail from Croatia! Another gem of a mod! So comfortable and a real looker as well! Elfylorn Super Tusk for the body! And to crown it all a matching Elfylorn Super Tusk pen!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Iceman@11 (6/5/21)

Some VCT from @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Presentation Pack of Cthulhu Elixirs! Bazinga! Some tasting to be done this weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## zadiac (7/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic Vape Mail Baby! My last Red Pill Mug got a chip in it... well a personalised replacement arrived today! @Oupa you are a GEM! Smaak you stukkend!
> View attachment 227323
> View attachment 227324



Where can I get a Red Pill mug uncle Rob? Can't find anything on their site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/21)

zadiac said:


> Where can I get a Red Pill mug uncle Rob? Can't find anything on their site.



@zadiac I think it made especially for me because it has my name on it. But I agree @Oupa should get some for the online shop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (7/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Presentation Pack of Cthulhu Elixirs! Bazinga! Some tasting to be done this weekend!
> View attachment 229198
> View attachment 229199
> View attachment 229200


Can't go wrong, worse case scenario the e-liquid is awful your left with a great looking treasure box! If the juice is nice what a bonus!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER (10/5/21)

Thanks @vicTor for my parcel appreciate it alot nice doing business with you.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/5/21)

With the first bottle of Blimey at its end, the new batch came just in time, with a little something special!

Thanks @KZOR !!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/21)

Pssst for you guys and girls that do not follow the birthday thread . It is his birthday today shhhh I did not tell you guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## KZOR (12/5/21)

@Silver ...... congrats on another big day. Hope it is everything that you would like it to be.
Enjoy your b/day and thanks for everything you do for ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks for the Femme Fatale @Oupa! Love the changes to the juice!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/21)

Vape Mail Baby! A bottle of Dragonfly from Sigma E-liquids! A dragonfruit and Blueberry juice! The second bottle of vapable juice to arrive today! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/21)

Latest arrivels at Casa do ARYANTO . @Phill and @Tevin -much obliged

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (18/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Latest arrivels at Casa do ARYANTO .
> View attachment 230028



aaaaannnd the squonk bug has bitten !

nice haul Sir

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/21)

Shout out to @Troy Campbell , thanx for a smooth transaction -Blotto #6 sitting proud on the MVV2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Fisher Alien coil restock! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Fisher Alien coil restock! Bazinga!
> View attachment 230132
> View attachment 230133


@Rob Fisher that reminds me of my rolly container...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Troy Campbell (19/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Shout out to @Troy Campbell , thanx for a smooth transaction -Blotto #6 sitting proud on the MVV2
> View attachment 230130


It’s a pleasure

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (19/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Latest arrivels at Casa do ARYANTO . @Phill and @Tevin -much obliged
> View attachment 230028





vicTor said:


> aaaaannnd the squonk bug has bitten !
> 
> nice haul Sir



I believe I can fairly say to @ARYANTO... I told you so! 

Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/21)

Thanx to @JurgensSt - speedy delivery and much appreciated

oh , and @Clouds4Days for referral.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/5/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/21)

After a good day on the water, it was a nice surprise to find Vape Mail Baby! The new juice from Weiner Vape! Balize! Thank you @Rooigevaar! You rock!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/21)

Not strictly Vape Mail... however it's to protect my Vape Collection! Olight Balor Lazer targeting and torch for the Glock! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (21/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Latest arrivels at Casa do ARYANTO . @Phill and @Tevin -much obliged


Nice squonk mods can I call dibs of the limelight if you get tired of it really looking for a white squonk mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/5/21)

While I'm on a Pod-only diet for a week...

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (21/5/21)

Now for some real innovation!!! as recommended by @fbb1964

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/21)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (22/5/21)

I got mail.



To use what I can and use the others for spares. 


@vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr (23/5/21)

Resistance said:


> I got mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice mail bru congrats

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN (25/5/21)

#BBV#Luckystrike#Dontaskhow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Munro31 (25/5/21)

AZAM-ZN said:


> #BBV#Luckystrike#Dontaskhow
> View attachment 230537
> View attachment 230538
> View attachment 230539


Lucky bastard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/5/21)

AZAM-ZN said:


> #BBV#Luckystrike#Dontaskhow
> View attachment 230537
> View attachment 230538
> View attachment 230539

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/21)

Vape Mail Baby! New Bamboo stand to help keep the desk tidy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Tauriqj (26/5/21)

Vape mail. 
Thanks to the guys from Inkd Vapor.
@JurgensSt awesome speedy service
Always wanted 1 of these.








Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/5/21)

AZAM-ZN said:


> #BBV#Luckystrike#Dontaskhow
> View attachment 230537
> View attachment 230538
> View attachment 230539


Well holy bugger that’s awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (27/5/21)

Tauriqj said:


> Vape mail.
> Thanks to the guys from Inkd Vapor.
> @JurgensSt awesome speedy service
> Always wanted 1 of these.
> ...



You got the last one.

Bugger.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/21)

DavyH said:


> You got the last one.
> 
> Bugger.



Another mech squonk?????

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH (27/5/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Another mech squonk?????



But of course! I hold you entirely responsible...

The Bushido looks good too, and at a really competitive price.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/21)

DavyH said:


> But of course! I hold you entirely responsible...
> 
> The Bushido looks good too, and at a really competitive price.



Those bushido's looks very nice indeed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/5/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Those bushido's looks very nice indeed!


But alas the bushidos are now sold out ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GSM500 (27/5/21)

I did get one of the bushido's and they are tops, awesome little mech squonker

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Juice package from @Eequinox! Juice tasting weekend is on like Donkey Kong!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Thrifty Clouds for the win! What awesome packaging and branding! The Juice label, The piston Keyring and a branded T-Shirt! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (28/5/21)

Mail of the vape! Hang on, that mug doesn’t look like the one I ordered...



Ah, there we go! Very clever, @JurgensSt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (28/5/21)

The LEGEND has struck again Huge shout out to the man @vicTor thanks bud will enjoy every drop. Apriciate it.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (28/5/21)

THE REAPER said:


> The LEGEND has struck again Huge shout out to the man @vicTor thanks bud will enjoy every drop. Apriciate it.
> View attachment 230896



I'm telling you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (28/5/21)

THE REAPER said:


> The LEGEND has struck again Huge shout out to the man @vicTor thanks bud will enjoy every drop. Apriciate it.
> View attachment 230896


Great names, great artwork!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## THE REAPER (28/5/21)

DavyH said:


> Great names, great artwork!


Looks like collectors juices scared to open them lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/21)

THE REAPER said:


> The LEGEND has struck again Huge shout out to the man @vicTor thanks bud will enjoy every drop. Apriciate it.
> View attachment 230896


That's the juice that carried me through lockdown 5

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/5/21)

Came home to some pretty sweet vape mail thanks to @adriaanh and @SarelD !!!




Yes, it has the Tauren and my name on it, Love It!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/5/21)

Thanks @ace_d_house_cat !!!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (31/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @ace_d_house_cat !!!
> 
> View attachment 231091



Enjoy it mate, I hope you have better luck with it than I did!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/5/21)

Resistance said:


> I got mail.
> View attachment 230341
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a silver vgod 150? Classic hens teeth!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (31/5/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Is that a silver vgod 150? Classic hens teeth!


Yes it is bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (31/5/21)

Dude I heard this RTA Trump's the Zeus.

So let us know when you're ready.



DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @ace_d_house_cat !!!
> 
> View attachment 231091

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/21)

Surprise Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @univapo! Som Kipo and Miso Pods to test drive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/6/21)

Thanks @JurgensSt !! Now I need to make tea!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (1/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @JurgensSt !! Now I need to make tea!
> 
> View attachment 231178



Yes you do! Those mugs are great

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/6/21)

KSL Vapour S Mod and Blotto Mini received from @TiaanHarmse. Major Vouch for this gentleman's gear. All spotless and clean. 

Thank you for the smooth transaction.






Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/6/21)

I too got a lovely surprise @Rob Fisher. Thank you @Univapo_Rebecca!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/6/21)

Test mail...


@StompieZA
@Univapo_Rebecca

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## univapo (2/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @univapo! Som Kipo and Miso Pods to test drive!
> View attachment 231171
> View attachment 231172


Thank you for your post, Rob. Do appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## univapo (2/6/21)

Hooked said:


> I too got a lovely surprise @Rob Fisher. Thank you @Univapo_Rebecca!
> 
> View attachment 231200


Thank you, Laurel

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## univapo (2/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Test mail...
> View attachment 231221
> 
> @StompieZA
> @Univapo_Rebecca


Hope you like it, Chad!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ivyvape (2/6/21)

Enjoy my vaping day with this tiny kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Winter_Vaper (2/6/21)

Hooked said:


> I too got a lovely surprise @Rob Fisher. Thank you @Univapo_Rebecca!
> 
> View attachment 231200


Cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Winter_Vaper (2/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Test mail...
> View attachment 231221
> 
> @StompieZA
> @Univapo_Rebecca


Cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Winter_Vaper (2/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surprise Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @univapo! Som Kipo and Miso Pods to test drive!
> View attachment 231171
> View attachment 231172


Cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/21)

Huge thanks @univapo got my winnings today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Lucky bastard


I don't know last year those exact Billet Box Authenticity stickers were being sold on Ebay in packs of 100, no joke

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/6/21)

New member of my Tauren Family arrived today!! BEEST!!!

Thanks @TonySC !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> New member of my Tauren Family arrived today!! BEEST!!!
> 
> Thanks @TonySC !!!
> 
> View attachment 231460


You should try a tauren dude, you’d like them…

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/21)

Early Monday morning Vape Win Mail
Thank you for an awesome prize @Ivyvape  This is going to be a lekker week if it starts like this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jengz (7/6/21)

Vapemail! Thanks to @Ivyvape and the team at nervous, off the bat this is one of the best pod mods I've owned/used! Killer ergonomics and great flavour thus far off the 0.3 ohm, more thoughts once I've played around with it more

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Ivyvape! Nevoks Pagee for the win! A really neat and small Pod system that does MTL and RDL with pretty good flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Oupa! Two new juices from Vapour Mountain! Already testing the Vanilla CUstard (Ultra) and it's really nice!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## AKS (7/6/21)

Pioneer #2 & some Pied Piper goodness by @GSM500 . Thank you @JurgensSt ,great service as usual.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ivyvape (7/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Ivyvape! Nevoks Pagee for the win! A really neat and small Pod system that does MTL and RDL with pretty good flavour!
> View attachment 231613
> View attachment 231614


Thanks for your sincere feedback, Rob, Pagee comes with 4 colors to be an option and supports auto-draw and fire button of vaping.Hope you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/21)

Ivyvape said:


> Thanks for your sincere feedback, Rob, Pagee comes with 4 colors to be an option and supports auto-draw and fire button of vaping.Hope you will enjoy it.



@Ivyvape I am actually using it... it's been operational since it arrived! I put in some Vanilla Custard juice and have been impressed with the device since the start!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ivyvape (7/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 231605
> View attachment 231606
> 
> Early Monday morning Vape Win Mail
> Thank you for an awesome prize @Ivyvape  This is going to be a lekker week if it starts like this


Thanks for your update about the #veego80 . hope you will enjoy it ,and looking forward to more feedback.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ivyvape (7/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ivyvape I am actually using it... it's been operational since it arrived! I put in some Vanilla Custard juice and have been impressed with the device since the start!


Vanilla Custard juice which coil you using on it? the 1.0Ω for Mtl?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/21)

Ivyvape said:


> Vanilla Custard juice which coil you using on it? the 1.0Ω for Mtl?



Yes, the 1Ω coil at 12 watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ivyvape (7/6/21)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 231608
> 
> 
> Vapemail! Thanks to @Ivyvape and the team at nervous, off the bat this is one of the best pod mods I've owned/used! Killer ergonomics and great flavour thus far off the 0.3 ohm, more thoughts once I've played around with it more


Thank you for your sure, have you try another resistance coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (7/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Hooked (7/6/21)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 231608
> 
> 
> Vapemail! Thanks to @Ivyvape and the team at nervous, off the bat this is one of the best pod mods I've owned/used! Killer ergonomics and great flavour thus far off the 0.3 ohm, more thoughts once I've played around with it more



@Jengz "and the team at nervous" ??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (7/6/21)

Hooked said:


> @Jengz "and the team at nervous" ??


A newish manufacturer and they’ve heard Saffers are hard to please...

yep, nervous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)

DavyH said:


> View attachment 231430


That's my cats when i get home from the supermarket and they know i have cat treats!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/6/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 231643





Timwis said:


> View attachment 231644




 Showdown of the single 21700's

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Showdown of the single 21700's


The Foxy One is so small, great job to get a 21700 mod so tiny! Drag X Plus looks pretty much like any other device Voopoo have released of late, reckon they must of sacked their design team about 2 years ago!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/6/21)

Timwis said:


> The Foxy One is so small, great job to get a 21700 mod so tiny! Drag X Plus looks pretty much like any other device Voopoo have released of late, reckon they must of sacked their design team about 2 years ago!



They went to work for Geek Vape, got stuck on the Aegis line...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> They went to work for Geek Vape, got stuck on the Aegis line...


It has become like groundhog day, hasn't it?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 231644


Awesome colour and a great mod!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (7/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome colour and a great mod!


Love Copper colour, this has an aged Copper look, very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (7/6/21)

Hooked said:


> @Jengz "and the team at nervous" ??


Hahaha, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Winter_Vaper (8/6/21)

Recieved this tiny beauty this morning! Thank you Univapo for the Kipo pod kit! Going to have some fun using this pocket rocket. I'm will be giving my thoughts about it soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/21)

A fresh batch of Red Pill in the new Chubby Gorilla 120ml bottles with white Caps and Metallic Labels! And the biggest Chicken Dinner is the price reduction! So this is an all-around Bazinga! @Oupa for President!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Ivyvape (9/6/21)

Hooked said:


> @Jengz "and the team at nervous" ??


Ahahaha, Nevoks never be nervous

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/6/21)

received this yesterday. I didn't make it to post. So here it is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Winter_Vaper (10/6/21)

After more than a month of getting stuck in the shitty postal system. Finally! Thanks Univapo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85 (10/6/21)

Winter_Vaper said:


> After more than a month of getting stuck in the shitty postal system. Finally! Thanks Univapo!
> View attachment 231826


A month is lucky... my parcel arrived in SA on 31 March. Post office and customs confirmed that the container has not been opened yet at OR Tambo, then I can expect 1-2 months at customs and an unconfirmed period of time through the postal system.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (10/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> A month is lucky... my parcel arrived in SA on 31 March. Post office and customs confirmed that the container has not been opened yet at OR Tambo, then I can expect 1-2 months at customs and an unconfirmed period of time through the postal system.


Woah! I guess it's nothing new. I thought I had it bad...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/21)

Winter_Vaper said:


> Woah! I guess it's nothing new. I thought I had it bad...


I’m waiting for my Vaporesso winnings from May 2020.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Winter_Vaper (10/6/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’m waiting for my Vaporesso winnings from May 2020.


Woah! A year! The parcel might be chillin and taking its time...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’m waiting for my Vaporesso winnings from May 2020.


I gave up looooooong time ago

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/21)

Winter_Vaper said:


> Woah! A year! The parcel might be chillin and taking its time...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ivyvape (10/6/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 231785
> received this yesterday. I didn't make it to post. So here it is.


Enjoy it, and waiting for your further feedback.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’m waiting for my Vaporesso winnings from May 2020.


Same here - if that ever arrive in SA we can sell it as antiques

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)

A Massive thank you to @ivc_mixer getting us some Molly's ,HIGHLY appreciated A. [and for my supply of Zoo cookies and Turkish delight too]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (10/6/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’m waiting for my Vaporesso winnings from May 2020.



Oh no! That's awful @Paul33. Has Vaporesso confirmed that they sent it??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/21)

Hooked said:


> Oh no! That's awful @Paul33. Has Vaporesso confirmed that they sent it??


It’s all good @Hooked. It was sent and then nothing. Oh well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (10/6/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 231805


I'm a fomosapien  thought I was over it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @ivc_mixer! Gonna be some juice testing going on this weekend! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/21)

More Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @ivc_mixer for the Molicel Group Buy!

On Charge



Next batch to go on charge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RayDeny (12/6/21)

The family have finally made it over to Bali and they came bearing gifts!!!
Good thing too cause I ran out of redpill months ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Timwis (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/6/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 232179



what have we got?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> what have we got?!


*HASTUR MOD 88W TC*

*

*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (14/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @ivc_mixer! Gonna be some juice testing going on this weekend! Bazinga!
> View attachment 231894


Can you let me know how that Apple Coconut combo goes together?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Can you let me know how that Apple Coconut combo goes together?



Will do when I get to test it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (14/6/21)

these are my daily setups (got the digiflavor mod and berserker v2 the other day)

moved away from the cloud machines, been mtl juice only for long time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (14/6/21)

Riaz said:


> these are my daily setups (got the digiflavor mod and berserker v2 the other day)
> 
> moved away from the cloud machines, been mtl juice only for long time
> 
> View attachment 232197


Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/21)

Riaz said:


> these are my daily setups (got the digiflavor mod and berserker v2 the other day)
> 
> moved away from the cloud machines, been mtl juice only for long time
> 
> View attachment 232197



Long time @Riaz! Good to see you back on the forum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Steam Tuners Edge Extention tank! Now we have an RTA we can take out and about with a decent amount of juice! Happy Days! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Iceman@11 (17/6/21)

*some Juice cabin goodies... *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## WV2021 (17/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Steam Tuners Edge Extention tank! Now we have an RTA we can take out and about with a decent amount of juice! Happy Days! Bazinga!
> View attachment 232262
> View attachment 232263


Uncle rob your collection became more and more a must for our young vapers that joined.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)

No Idea why this was sent because it's included in the kit but no doubt it will end up in a new vapers hands soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## WV2021 (18/6/21)

Good Morning All ,

Looks like another great mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/6/21)

Vape Mail baby! My Molicel's from the group buy expertly executed by @ivc_mixer! Thank you once again bud. These have been sitting at PostNet since Monday, only got a chance to go and pick them up today. And I don't know why your wife would think otherwise, but you would make an excellent Xmas gift wrapper @ivc_mixer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/6/21)

Looking forward to trying this one out!!!

Thank you @univapo @Univapo_Rebecca @StompieZA !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (18/6/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Vape Mail baby! My Molicel's from the group buy expertly executed by @ivc_mixer! Thank you once again bud. These have been sitting at PostNet since Monday, only got a chance to go and pick them up today. And I don't know why your wife would think otherwise, but you would make an excellent Xmas gift wrapper @ivc_mixer!
> View attachment 232477


Has the bomb squad turned up yet to detonate that wrapping?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/21)

Some Friday homework

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## AlienPhaze (19/6/21)

VAPE MAIL!!TimesVape Heavy Hitter & Molicel 21700 Huge shoutout to @JurgensSt at Inkd Vapor 
This is some of the best online service I have ever recieved - I place my order late Thursday afternoon and recieved it today. 
Will definitly be supporting Inkd Vapor soon again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/6/21)

Juice received from @vicTor ! Wrapped like a boss, not a drop spilled, blunted 2 pairs of scissors unwrapping it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (21/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Juice received from @vicTor ! Wrapped like a boss, not a drop spilled, blunted 2 pairs of scissors unwrapping it
> 
> View attachment 232673



so relieved !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/21)

If you love your mods , contact @SarelD for perfect fit covers ,love the ''ARYANTO'' font !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 232754
> 
> If you love your mods , contact @SarelD for perfect fit covers ,love the ''ARYANTO'' font !


They look amazing!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/21)

Vape Mail Baby! My shiny Perseus V2 from Golden Greek! Really beautifuly made and finished off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/21)

Blotto # ?? thanx @Paul33- you're a champ

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (22/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Blotto # ?? thanx @Paul33- you're a champ
> View attachment 232779

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (22/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 232754
> 
> If you love your mods , contact @SarelD for perfect fit covers ,love the ''ARYANTO'' font !



Very very nice indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (22/6/21)

Mail, vape. Please don’t tell my wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (22/6/21)

DavyH said:


> Mail, vape. Please don’t tell my wife.
> 
> View attachment 232785


For interest sake, what is her cellphone number?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (23/6/21)

Some Medicine Flower Concentrates a buddy sent from the States!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (23/6/21)

And the vape connection here being how many thousands of hours will be spent vaping wearing this, my annual Pearl Jam T-shirt must be about 30 years now i have bought the same T-shirt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Stranger (23/6/21)

Lucky me, found a OG Intake (single coil)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/6/21)

Early B'day present! Thanks @TonySC ! This one could not wait to first get wrapped up!

iJoy RDTA 5, still got to play around with coils and airflow (and run her past the polishing station), but so far so good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (23/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Early B'day present! Thanks @TonySC ! This one could not wait to first get wrapped up!
> 
> iJoy RDTA 5, still got to play around with coils and airflow (and run her past the polishing station), but so far so good!
> 
> View attachment 232886


It's OK you have so many if you open one every day till your birthday you will be finished on Christmas

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)

Odin 100 arrived with new driptips ,cotton and wraps from Vape domain -thanks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (24/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Odin 100 arrived with new driptips ,cotton and wraps from Vape domain -thanks !
> View attachment 232935


That odin 100 looks awesome. Never use to worry about it but for the past 4 months it started pulling my attention now it looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> That odin 100 looks awesome. Never use to worry about it but for the past 4 months it started pulling my attention now it looks awesome.


Had my eye on one in classifieds but the seller did not come through so I just ordered one , the Blotto's are looking good on it ! And it's 18650 and 21700 compatible .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (24/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Had my eye on one in classifieds but the seller did not come through so I just ordered one , the Blotto's are looking good on it ! And it's 18650 and 21700 compatible .



New colour or lighting? That looks really good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)

DavyH said:


> New colour or lighting? That looks really good.


It's Matte gunmetal but does have a coppery sheen to it , the gunmetal blotto's colour do differ.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (24/6/21)

Bumpety bump Vapegasm Babyyyyy!


My first real high end mod thanks to @JordanEpic . The photos don't do justice to this beauty! It was a real pleasure doing business with you bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (24/6/21)

Vape mail (Clutch X18) and vape pick up (coils, hell beast and arbiter)
Vape mail, [mention]JurgensSt [/mention]at Inkd Vapor
Vape pic up, Vanilla Vapes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## JordanEpic (24/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Bumpety bump Vapegasm Babyyyyy!
> View attachment 232957
> 
> My first real high end mod thanks to @JordanEpic . The photos don't do justice to this beauty! It was a real pleasure doing business with you bud


Down the rabbit hole we go

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Early B'day present! Thanks @TonySC ! This one could not wait to first get wrapped up!
> 
> iJoy RDTA 5, still got to play around with coils and airflow (and run her past the polishing station), but so far so good!
> 
> View attachment 232886


Now that is a lekker rdta. I had one. Or 2. Definitely one. Was yum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> That odin 100 looks awesome. Never use to worry about it but for the past 4 months it started pulling my attention now it looks awesome.


Odin 100 and Odin Mini are fantastic mods, i prefer the Mini but only because i like using Replay but if you are just a standard power user it's a really good device and love the form factor! Wobbly fire button on the Odin's but after a while it strangely adds to it's charm!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Bumpety bump Vapegasm Babyyyyy!
> View attachment 232957
> 
> My first real high end mod thanks to @JordanEpic . The photos don't do justice to this beauty! It was a real pleasure doing business with you bud


Nothing like some wood in your hand especially when it's your own!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/6/21)

Juicemail!! Thanks @KZOR !!!

Arrived yesterday, only managed to get to postnet today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

Chefs flavours Super Concentrates, after reading some SFT Notes on some of this new range adding to my stash was a no brainer!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/6/21)

Bifffday Vapemail!!!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Bifffday Vapemail!!!
> 
> View attachment 233144


That looks 100% identical to my Luxotic, i just had to check on the shelf to make sure it wasn't missing!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Bifffday Vapemail!!!
> 
> View attachment 233144


I see that Ncv2 you were bragging about the other day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (28/6/21)

Got my Troll X and some White Collar Blue Aliens today. Testing it with the coils that came inside the box and might rewick again tomorrow when my new juices arrive. 

Also plan on getting a Red Legend 2 for the Troll X because the Arbiter is the Atty that goes on top of my Aegis X.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/21)

Mods back from being reconditioned by @Mauritz55!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## CJB85 (29/6/21)

Big shoutout to @Nick Black and his team for another round of epic service. They assisted early yesterday morning to combine orders for me and it was delivered last night. You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)

Ja , ja I know , not another Blotto , no ,two of them 
Thank you Sir Vape for fast efficient service as always -love the T's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)

DING-DONG! shoutout to mr @RiccoS -FAST delivery as usual ...
The Trishul is home

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/21)

Victor Gonzales mod arrived... Thanks @JordanEpic !!! She will be taken care off!

Pictures don't do it justice, but the "Hands" Dvarw now has its own perch!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## M.Adhir (29/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> DING-DONG! shoutout to mr @RiccoS -FAST delivery as usual ...
> The Trishul is home
> View attachment 233379



Soon they gonna rename that atty to the ARYANTO

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Victor Gonzales mod arrived... Thanks @JordanEpic !!! She will be taken care off!
> 
> Pictures don't do it justice, but the "Hands" Dvarw now has its own perch!
> 
> View attachment 233412


That is sooo totally awesome … congrats .. the vape Gods will be smiling upon thee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (29/6/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> View attachment 233321
> Got my Troll X and some White Collar Blue Aliens today. Testing it with the coils that came inside the box and might rewick again tomorrow when my new juices arrive.
> Also plan on getting a Red Legend 2 for the Troll X because the Arbiter is the Atty that goes on top of my Aegis X.




And the order is complete! R450.00 for the 4 juices was a steal and now I get to vape in isolation because I cane into contact with somebody who has Covid and the company I work for forces you to stay at home unpaid whenever you come into contact with somebody with covid for about 10 days even with a negative test

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic (29/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Victor Gonzales mod arrived... Thanks @JordanEpic !!! She will be taken care off!
> 
> Pictures don't do it justice, but the "Hands" Dvarw now has its own perch!
> 
> View attachment 233412


Wow I never thought of that coupling.. Holy shit beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (30/6/21)

A massive thank you to @ARYANTO for PIFing me this Vapor Storm Puma Baby mod and disposable!
A massive thank you to @Raindance for PIFing the tank! 
I cannot thank these two gentleman enough! 
I was really struggling without having a properly working mod and these gentlemen jumped to the rescue! 

This community is truly amazing and I cannot rave about it enough!
It has such a warm and loving kindness embedded within it!

Thank you to you all for that spirirt we have created!

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## Munro31 (30/6/21)

Michaelsa said:


> View attachment 233459
> View attachment 233460
> View attachment 233461
> 
> ...


Well done gents, this is super awesome!

Reactions: Agree 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Recommended 4 port battery charger! This will be the ravel unit as well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Arbiter Solo RTA and Siegfried Meshed RTA but of which I heard good things about!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper (30/6/21)

Arrived last week, didn't have a chance to post it..

A big Thank You @Grand Guru !!
When my mod was nicked, @Grand Guru came to my rescue!!
(Loving this lil sailboat)

This is proof that there are still amazing people out there.... and I think majority of them are members of this forum
Huge thanks again @Grand Guru!
Hopefully someday I'll be able to pif someone in need as well!

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru (30/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Arrived last week, didn't have a chance to post it..
> 
> A big Thank You @Grand Guru !!
> When my mod was nicked, @Grand Guru came to my rescue!!
> ...


Glad I could assist @Angelskeeper. Many members around here would’ve done the same or more. Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Munro31 (30/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Arrived last week, didn't have a chance to post it..
> 
> A big Thank You @Grand Guru !!
> When my mod was nicked, @Grand Guru came to my rescue!!
> ...


Well done @Grand Guru , jy is n yster!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (30/6/21)

Yes, Yes... I did it...
I got me a *mech*!

...... down another damn rabbit hole I go ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (30/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Victor Gonzales mod arrived... Thanks @JordanEpic !!! She will be taken care off!
> 
> Pictures don't do it justice, but the "Hands" Dvarw now has its own perch!
> 
> View attachment 233412


You have officially become royalty

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Well done @Grand Guru , jy is n yster!


A stainless steel yster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Well done gents, this is super awesome!


Supermen!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/7/21)

Another Tauren!

Thanks @YeOldeOke at All Day Vapes!

Now to see if it trumps the OG RDTA...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some juice from @ivc_mixer to test! All fruits just like I like it! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! The Innokin Coolfire Z80 with Zenith II! Been looking forward to this one! My first order with All Day Vapes and it was a pleasure! It was a pre-order and was kept in the loop all the way along! The parcel arrived and got a beautiful leather pouch free along with an All Day Vapes Pen and Pad as well as a well set out pamphlet on juice mixing! @YeOldeOke you are doing an awesome job and this parcel certainly stood out from the crowd! Nice one! And the Z80 is really beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AZAM-ZN (1/7/21)

#Vapemail #birthdayspoils#me2me #mobbmini

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Muhammedv (1/7/21)

Finally received my vape mail after a long 7 month wait  I gave up with SAPO and cut my losses only to receive an SMS from them this morning telling me that my parcel is ready for collection

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some juice from @ivc_mixer to test! All fruits just like I like it! Bazinga!
> View attachment 233532


That Floatin Soda is fire!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (1/7/21)

I'm waiting for my Aspire Boxx and Qbix to arrive, watch this space!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/21)

Vape-juice-mail baby! Generously sent to me by @vicTor and wrapped with so much care like a Royal Egyptian mummy!!! A massive shout out to the man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance (1/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vape-juice-mail baby! Generously sent to me by @vicTor and wrapped with so much care like a Royal Egyptian mummy!!! A massive shout out to the man
> View attachment 233561



He's a superstar , I tell you.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

Vape mail en-route!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Innokin Coolfire Z80 with Zenith II! Been looking forward to this one! My first order with All Day Vapes and it was a pleasure! It was a pre-order and was kept in the loop all the way along! The parcel arrived and got a beautiful leather pouch free along with an All Day Vapes Pen and Pad as well as a well set out pamphlet on juice mixing! @YeOldeOke you are doing an awesome job and this parcel certainly stood out from the crowd! Nice one! And the Z80 is really beautiful!
> View attachment 233533
> View attachment 233534


You will have to try a Dvarw on top with a fresh build at your usual 28w but in F0 mode at between 50 to 60hertz and using the Refresh periodically! If your results with an RTA are the same as mine you should witness improved flavour or at least not the same drop off in flavour as normal and a flavour boost and really nice saturated vape after a refresh! Just like coil longevity improves so does how long you can vape for between needing a pit stop!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/21)

Timwis said:


> You will have to try a Dvarw on top with a fresh build at your usual 28w but in F0 mode at between 50 to 60hertz and using the Refresh periodically! If your results with an RTA are the same as mine you should witness improved flavour or at least not the same drop off in flavour as normal and a flavour boost and really nice saturated vape after a refresh! Just like coil longevity improves so does how long you can vape for between needing a pit stop!



Thanks @Timwis! That's the plan for today! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)

The new Odin has landed - special order from Inkd vapour -thanks @JurgensSt - yster !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## GSM500 (2/7/21)

Vape mail
Auguse Era Pro RTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some new cotton to test and an L200 kit to play with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85 (2/7/21)

@vicTor you legend!

2000ml of liquid to help a friend in need and he was even kind enough to throw in an additional 1000ml for me and my wife!

Reactions: Winner 12 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/7/21)

Very impressed with the Kipo, @Univapo_Rebecca have done a great job with the auto draw. Now I can go fishing without all my vape gear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31 (2/7/21)

GSM500 said:


> Vape mail
> Auguse Era Pro RTA
> View attachment 233636
> View attachment 233637


This looks very interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru (2/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Very impressed with the Kipo, @Univapo_Rebecca have done a great job with the auto draw. Now I can go fishing without all my vape gear!
> View attachment 233681


I'm not saying anything...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Munro31 (2/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm not saying anything...


Hahaha!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/21)

Monday morning vape mail baby
One can NEVER have to many MTL rta's.
And a BIG THANK YOU TO @YeOldeOke from All Day Vapes for the super great ,fast, 100% service and the free pen and cool leather vape pouch. SIR YOU ARE A LEGEND!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vape-juice-mail baby! Generously sent to me by @vicTor and wrapped with so much care like a Royal Egyptian mummy!!! A massive shout out to the man
> View attachment 233561


Very nice!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

GSM500 said:


> Vape mail
> Auguse Era Pro RTA
> View attachment 233636
> View attachment 233637


I was so very tempted by this, but the budget won. Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/7/21)

AZAM-ZN said:


> #Vapemail #birthdayspoils#me2me #mobbmini
> View attachment 233544


Where'd you get those ODB wraps from? Would love to get a set myself as I collect all kinds of wraps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Where'd you get those ODB wraps from? Would love to get a set myself as I collect all kinds of wraps.



Have a look here bud:
https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/batteries/products/odb-battery-wrap?variant=36385267417242

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (5/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 233881
> 
> Monday morning vape mail baby
> One can NEVER have to many MTL rta's.
> And a BIG THANK YOU TO @YeOldeOke from All Day Vapes for the super great ,fast, 100% service and the free pen and cool leather vape pouch. SIR YOU ARE A LEGEND!


That reminds me, i need to top up my Coilology MTL coils! Straight on to it!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/21)

Timwis said:


> That reminds me, i need to top up my Coilology MTL coils! Straight on to it!



ECIGSSA: Electronic Cigarette Enthusiast's Forum, General Discussions, Informative, Entertaining and Timwis' personal shopping list reminder services... 24/7 service, we aim to please!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (5/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> ECIGSSA: Electronic Cigarette Enthusiast's Forum, General Discussions, Informative, Entertaining and Timwis' personal shopping list reminder services... 24/7 service, we aim to please!


Keep up the Grand service! P.S you forgot to remind me to check tracking for the Bishop MTL RTA!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (5/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Keep up the Grand service! P.S you forgot to remind me to check tracking for the Bishop MTL RTA!



@Timwis, don't forget to check tracking for the Bishop MTL RTA!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (5/7/21)

DavyH said:


> @Timwis, don't forget to check tracking for the Bishop MTL RTA!


On to it right now, knew it would just be teething problems!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (5/7/21)

Can someone remind me tomorrow before noon when i get the shopping i must not forget Coffee else i will stop functioning! Keep this great service coming!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Keep up the Grand service! P.S you forgot to remind me to check tracking for the Bishop MTL RTA!



Remember to send me the Rook RTA...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! All Day Vapes on the ball as per usual! My second Z80 Zenith II combo! Bazinga! @YeOldeOke good move bringing in some Innokin stuff! Thanks for my second pen and pad and my leather baggie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/21)

Woohooo!!! Finally arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (5/7/21)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Angelskeeper (5/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Woohooo!!! Finally arrived!
> View attachment 233957


I promised myself only 2 more specific hardware purchases for this year (saving up for a big move) but this gives me serious FOMO! Love the look of this Boxx!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I promised myself only 2 more specific hardware purchases for this year (saving up for a big move) but this gives me serious FOMO! Love the look of this Boxx!


Let me help you, don't move , buy the Boxx and Qbix! The rba is awesome , got it wicked first time, very flavourful and beautiful RDL vape. The only thing that I absolutely hate is I only have one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I promised myself only 2 more specific hardware purchases for this year (saving up for a big move) but this gives me serious FOMO! Love the look of this Boxx!


Ooh, super curious now! Have to admit that this device has my FOMO senses tickling too... but absolutely no way I can afford anything more this year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Ooh, super curious now! Have to admit that this device has my FOMO senses tickling too... but absolutely no way I can afford anything more this year.


YOLO

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> YOLO


That “once” will be rather short if I splurge on anything. Bought a few things for n Fasttech this week, so all focus has to go elsewhere now. We need to build an addition to the house to make room for an unplanned addition to the family. Not even high-end gear can hold a candle to the costs of building these days

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> That “once” will be rather short if I splurge on anything. Bought a few things for n Fasttech this week, so all focus has to go elsewhere now. We need to build an addition to the house to make room for an unplanned addition to the family. Not even high-end gear can hold a candle to the costs of building these days


Preaching the truth there, don't worry I'll enjoy this enough for both of us!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Preaching the truth there, don't worry I'll enjoy this enough for both of us!


Just promise to share images often! Im very keen to see what the RBA/build looks like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Just promise to share images often! Im very keen to see what the RBA/build looks like!


I'll take some pics tomorrow when I play around with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> I'll take some pics tomorrow when I play around with it


Bogan’s video on the Boxx and Qubix just went up, watching that now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Bogan’s video on the Boxx and Qubix just went up, watching that now!


@Dela Rey Steyn whatever you do, don’t watch this video... want levels increase exponentially.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/21)

Vape Mail from All Day Vapes again! Thanks @YeOldeOke! Plex3D Coil to test, another Zenith II for juice testing and a Zenith Pro to play with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from All Day Vapes again! Thanks @YeOldeOke! Plex3D Coil to test, another Zenith II for juice testing and a Zenith Pro to play with!
> View attachment 234024
> 
> View attachment 234025
> ...


Zenith Pro? Rebuildable?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Zenith Pro? Rebuildable?



Nope also a SubOhm Tank. I guess they call it the Pro because you can change the coil with a full tank. I have a feeling it was mainly for the MTL brigade because of the coils it comes with. Busy testing the 0,5 Plex3D Coil in it at 20 watts. The coil recommendation is 13-16W. I am getting a reasonable RDL vape from it but I think the 0,3 coil will be a lot better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Breeze (6/7/21)

Thanks to the guys at @eciginn for great service and quick delivery, now to try out mtl for the very first time

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/21)

Breeze said:


> View attachment 234040
> Thanks to the guys at @eciginn for great service and quick delivery, now to try out mtl for the very first time


That’s a VERY NICE setup for a first MTL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (6/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/21)

Time to mix it up a bit... some stock for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' juice and also for some @Stranger ADV

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Breeze (6/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> That’s a VERY NICE setup for a first MTL!


I'm enjoying it so much, flavour is impeccable, although I'll admit the first several puffs it felt like like my eyes were going to leave my head . I'll definitely get something lighter than 25mg salt nic after work.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/21)

YES , @JasonDieBaardMan , thank you very much, Dot is stunning, love the vapemat , wraps and battery box. Rebel Revolution Roxx !

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/7/21)

Awesome service from @JurgensSt and Inkd Vapor! Order placed yesterday, received this morning!

Little bit of flavor change for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (7/7/21)

Great service from @YeOldeOke as always, thank you. My father in law is happy, just glad it works for him. And I'm a bit green but my color will return lol awesome mod and tank. And almost forgot thanks @DarthBranMuffin for helping me and @Timwis.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## JasonDieBaardMan (7/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> YES , @JasonDieBaardMan , thank you very much, Dot is stunning, love the vapemat , wraps and battery box. Rebel Revolution Roxx !
> View attachment 234141


oh yeah!! glad it got to you safe and quick!! enjoy!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/7/21)

With all the tub-shots going around I decided to get myself a "jacuzzi" mod too.... now I just need to get a Jacuzzi...

Thanks @EZBlend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (7/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> With all the tub-shots going around I decided to get myself a "jacuzzi" mod too.... now I just need to get a Jacuzzi...
> 
> Thanks @EZBlend!
> 
> View attachment 234197



Can't make it out, and I'm a bit behind on new mods. What is that? Looks good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Can't make it out, and I'm a bit behind on new mods. What is that? Looks good.



Geek Vape Aegis Max.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/7/21)

Thanks to @JurgensSt and Ink'd Vapor for the speedy service - I finally get to try the Slick Bubblegum Custard!

Reactions: Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (8/7/21)

Mmmmm….

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Jengz (8/7/21)

DavyH said:


> Mmmmm….
> 
> View attachment 234231


Really keen to hear ur thoughts on the suicide mech.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/21)

Arbiter Solo #2 arrived and Arbiter 28mm arrived to test drive!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Arbiter Solo #2 arrived and Arbiter 28mm arrived to test drive!
> View attachment 234237
> View attachment 234238



 Dual Coil?!?!?! Who are you and what did you do with the real Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dual Coil?!?!?! Who are you and what did you do with the real Uncle Rob?



I only got it to try because the Solo is so great! I may use it for Blimey which likes a bit of power!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Breeze (8/7/21)

After months my dainty little piece of a mod made its way to me

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Hakhan (8/7/21)

GSM500 said:


> Vape mail
> Auguse Era Pro RTA
> View attachment 233636
> View attachment 233637


did you get this locally. looks like a proper mtl vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/7/21)

Murdex arrived! Thanks @TonySC!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## GSM500 (8/7/21)

Hakhan said:


> did you get this locally. looks like a proper mtl vape


This came from Health Cabin, I bought it hoping for a good RDL but it is too restricted for me. Great flavour and smooth airflow, it should be great as an MTL

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/7/21)

GSM500 said:


> This came from Health Cabin, I bought it hoping for a good RDL but it is too restricted for me. Great flavour and smooth airflow, it should be great as an MTL



MTL is the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Luxury Vaping in Spain is an outstanding outfit! Great products and fast and efficient service and DHL from Spain to South Africa is really fast! Baby Choo checking out the parcel!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (9/7/21)

If that cat was a dog chasing postmen, aka courier guys, it would have needed counselling by now with the amount of vape mail you get uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/taifun-gt-iii-2021-limited-edition.t73129/

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (9/7/21)

Got a wee bit of vape mail myself today. Will post pictures later. Think it will be right up up your alley @Dela Rey Steyn...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Awesome Dvarw stand made for the Dvarw Box by Chad from OG Leather & 3D Printing

! Fits like a glove! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Oh and Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/21)

Nice box !

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Awesome Dvarw stand made for the Dvarw Box by Chad from OG Leather & 3D Printing
> 
> ! Fits like a glove! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Oh and Bazinga!
> View attachment 234375
> ...



Ohhhh that's beautiful @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/7/21)

Some cherry popping vape mail from @Mujahid Padayachy !
My very first mech and wow, can’t believe how small it is!
Will be popping a little Citadel on this over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## JordanEpic (9/7/21)

Some vape mail and some hand to hand courier action from the packaging king @DarthBranMuffin

Thanks for the spotless G-Class @KZOR what an absolute pleasure and a genuine kindness, thank you sir!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (10/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Some cherry popping vape mail from @Mujahid Padayachy !
> My very first mech and wow, can’t believe how small it is!
> Will be popping a little Citadel on this over the weekend.
> View attachment 234422
> ...



Citadel - excellent choice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/21)

Nothing extravagant, just some Tauren MTL tip from All Day Vapes. Thanks @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Nothing extravagant, just some Tauren MTL tip from All Day Vapes. Thanks @YeOldeOke
> 
> View attachment 234522



Told you I thought my wee vape mail might be right up your alley @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/21)

Bumpety Bump Monday morning Vapemail baby!
The Coolfire Z80 kit and the Aspire Neeko MTL RTA courtesy of the legend @adriaanh. Always a pleasure to do business with you sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (12/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Bumpety Bump Monday morning Vapemail baby!
> The Coolfire Z80 kit and the Aspire Neeko MTL RTA courtesy of the legend @adriaanh. Always a pleasure to do business with you sir!
> View attachment 234659


Glad you received it, thank you and a pleasure doing business with you too, enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/7/21)

Expromizer V4 number three and my very first SBS mod, the Aspire Mixx. Thanks to @Nick_Naidoo for the smooth transaction and the free juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85 (12/7/21)

Trade mail, finally got one!
It’s been through a lot, I think, but pretty decent overall!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (13/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Expromizer V4 number three and my very first SBS mod, the Aspire Mixx. Thanks to @Nick_Naidoo for the smooth transaction and the free juices
> 
> View attachment 234686
> 
> ...



was my pleasure bud, enjoy it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/7/21)

It's been a while since I posted here...

Awesome gifts from @YeOldeOke at All Day Vapes. Love the beautiful pouch as well as the notepad and pen. Also like how you add you Juice menu to the order. Thank you for the great service.







Now I need to find a mod that does the Brunhilde justice...  Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> It's been a while since I posted here...
> 
> Awesome gifts from @YeOldeOke at All Day Vapes. Love the beautiful pouch as well as the notepad and pen. Also like how you add you Juice menu to the order. Thank you for the great service.
> 
> ...


Due to its height, I tend to prefer it on the MIxx but any SBS mod should do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Due to its height, I tend to prefer it on the MIxx but any SBS mod should do.


I think it will look GORGEOUS on a Notion!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/7/21)

The service is always incredible from BLCK Vapor ! Place my order at 11pm, amended my order at 9am and got my goods at 2pm! 

Time to try my hand at this whole "concentrates" thing, wish me luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA (15/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The service is always incredible from BLCK Vapor ! Place my order at 11pm, amended my order at 9am and got my goods at 2pm!
> 
> Time to try my hand at this whole "concentrates" thing, wish me luck!



That's a whole different rabbit hole mate....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The service is always incredible from BLCK Vapor ! Place my order at 11pm, amended my order at 9am and got my goods at 2pm!
> 
> Time to try my hand at this whole "concentrates" thing, wish me luck!


Forget the volume measurements and get a scale… makes your life waaaaay simpler!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Forget the volume measurements and get a scale… makes your life waaaaay simpler!



Until now I've been using one shots which are relatively simple. Spending more on DIY all hinges on how my Strawberry Jam Monster replica and my wife's Guamango juices turn out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/21)

Thanks again for the awesome service @YeOldeOke !






Time to play

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)

Thank you to @KZOR for my auction win a Reload RDA , a Blimey ,wraps and a Guavamala juice !

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you to @KZOR for my auction win a Reload RDA , a Blimey ,wraps and a Guavamala juice !
> View attachment 234962



I was just searching the interwebs this morning as to where I can get a Reload RDA !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I was just searching the interwebs this morning as to where I can get a Reload RDA !


Kzor auctioned this one off and I was fortunate enough to snipe it ...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Two more Arbiter Solo's to join the family! And some spare coils for the Zeus SubOhm Tank on top of the L200!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (18/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! After the week's delay thanks to the looters, DHL finally got operational today and delivered! EVL Wraith from the UK!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks again for the awesome service @YeOldeOke !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Tauren!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren!!!!!


My 1st one... Actually disappointed that I haven't discovered how good it was earlier. She has permanently replaced the Hermatic that lived on my DotSquonk 100w

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> My 1st one... Actually disappointed that I haven't discovered how good it was earlier. She has permanently replaced the Hermatic that lived on my DotSquonk 100w



They do not disappoint at all! Got my 8th one on the way, prefer the og deck config over the Tauren Max config. Think it will outlive the Hermatic's time on there for sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> They do not disappoint at all! Got my 8th one on the way, prefer the og deck config over the Tauren Max config. Think it will outlive the Hermatic's time on there for sure!


You sound like me and Recurve RDA's  At one time I had 13 of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/21)

@DarthBranMuffin - Also pretty sure it will outlive the Hermatic on here. It's perfect with regards to flavor and The airflow is so adjustable the I don't see the need for anything else on here.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (19/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Trade mail, finally got one!
> It’s been through a lot, I think, but pretty decent overall!
> View attachment 234699
> View attachment 234700
> View attachment 234701



Well done mate, I also looked long and hard and finally found a good one, then I picked up one that I was told was not working but it is the pot button that is not working , I can pop that off and adjust the pot if I need to. Both work very well in all modes but series and turned down low seem to work very well for me. Careful of that first draw after a battery change, it hits it with high power to read the ohms. As long as the internals are good, then you can always shine up the cosmetics. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jengz (19/7/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 235180


Keen to hear ur thoughts in this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

Jengz said:


> Keen to hear ur thoughts in this one.


Really liking the 120 FC version with Fast charging, nothing against the Aegis but it's just nice to have an alternative range from Geekvape and these have a much higher res display which is a plus while still being familiar. The 200 version i believe will fire down to 0.05ohm which will be a pro for those that like to hover around the 0.1ohm mark!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/7/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 235179


Is this the Aegis 15?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (19/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Is this the Aegis 15?


No, this version doesn't have the super sonic 15min charging but claim to fame is how small it is for a dual 18650 and it can fire down to 0.05ohm even in power mode!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jengz (20/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Really liking the 120 FC version with Fast charging, nothing against the Aegis but it's just nice to have an alternative range from Geekvape and these have a much higher res display which is a plus while still being familiar. The 200 version i believe will fire down to 0.05ohm which will be a pro for those that like to hover around the 0.1ohm mark!


Yeah, I've been intrigued since I seen it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

Thanks @baksteen8168 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Thanks @baksteen8168 !
> View attachment 235207


I seriously need to buy more batteries to fill out my 18650 one.  Looking good @CJB85

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Thanks @baksteen8168 !
> View attachment 235207



I now have battery stand FOMO.... does the 21700 one work for the 20700's too? guessing it would...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/7/21)

Thank goodness I have just enough batteries for each mod and no extra batteries. Otherwise I would have had to spend money on this as well.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I seriously need to buy more batteries to fill out my 18650 one.  Looking good @CJB85


Lol, my wife’s standard setup used to be two Gens with a spare set for each (this is for going to work)… the others are pretty much accumulation symptoms. I never thought of marking my batteries (idiot), so that tray even has the first two 30q’s I bought from Vape King back in March 2019!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Lol, my wife’s standard setup used to be two Gens with a spare set for each (this is for going to work)… the others are pretty much accumulation symptoms. I never thought of marking my batteries (idiot), so that tray even has the first two 30q’s I bought from Vape King back in March 2019!


And the worst part is that I have 4 18560’s in mods at the moment and two VTC 5’s in the cupboard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (20/7/21)

http://www.kinstarbattery.com/Service/faq/14

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I now have battery stand FOMO.... does the 21700 one work for the 20700's too? guessing it would...


You need more caffeine bud

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> You need more caffeine bud



so much tired!!!!

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> so much tired!!!!
> 
> View attachment 235212


Even Me! My Tired is tired....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I now have battery stand FOMO.... does the 21700 one work for the 20700's too? guessing it would...


Yip, I printed one without the embossed 21700 for myself and it houses both my 20700 and 21700 batteries

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (20/7/21)

They should, 21 700 denotes diameter and length. The only real difference is when you have a protected battery that adds a "fuse" on top adding additional length. 20 700 same length, 1mm less diameter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

Tuesday vape mail ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (20/7/21)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

My COOLFIRE from ADV @YeOldeOke -thanks for the goodies and good service!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

next @ivc_mixer - thanks for fast service and superb juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

GRUS 3 & 4 Blotto 11 and 12 [finished I hope]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

And last ,not least - Kong master kit -ltd ed -and a Ohm tab from... @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> And last ,not least - Kong master kit -ltd ed -and a Ohm tab from... @JurgensSt
> View attachment 235219


And next will be a Brunhilde MTL RDTA from @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> GRUS 3 & 4 Blotto 11 and 12 [finished I hope]
> View attachment 235218



That is a (B)lot(to) of Blotto's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is a (B)lot(to) of Blotto's


No, they’re just 12. Like the 12 months of the year, the 12 apostles, the 12… that’s really a lot. You’re right

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)

Last ? one for today -@baksteen8168 - cudos to you - now the 21700's have a home too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> No, they’re just 12. Like the 12 months of the year, the 12 apostles, the 12… that’s really a lot. You’re right



And after a week of use it is the Dirty Dozen....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @ivc_mixer - thanks for fast service and superb juice


You are very welcome sir

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir (20/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And after a week of use it is the Dirty Dozen....



He should get one more for added measure this @ARYANTO fellow. We call 13 a bakers dozen I think

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Last ? one for today -@baksteen8168 - cudos to you - now the 21700's have a home too.
> View attachment 235223

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/21)

A full range from Dolce e Paisano Italy to test drive! Thank you @Mauritz55! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (20/7/21)

The Flavour and the Clouds from the Kong are Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Mauritz55 (20/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> A full range from Dolce e Paisano Italy to test drive! Thank you @Mauritz55! Bazinga!
> View attachment 235228


Some special special from Chef Domenic Abitino!!
Hand crafted with natural extracts! 
I hope you enjoy it Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (20/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> They do not disappoint at all! Got my 8th one on the way, prefer the og deck config over the Tauren Max config. Think it will outlive the Hermatic's time on there for sure!


We NEED that single coil Rdta. Need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/7/21)

Some nice nice 
@baksteen8168 great job sir
My batteries can finally stop living in chargers and relocate here instead

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Some nice nice
> @baksteen8168 great job sir
> My batteries can finally stop living in chargers and relocate here instead
> 
> View attachment 235244


That looks awesome. The various 18650's in the red dispenser really looks good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)

Collection mail on behalf of my mrs. Hope she likes this one. Only about the 294747272nd rta she’s tried and isn’t quiiiiiiite happy with.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (21/7/21)

Thanks @Univapo_Rebecca @univapo @KZOR #kipopod I received my prize today.
Looking forward to trying it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Munro31 (21/7/21)

Stew said:


> Thanks @Univapo_Rebecca @univapo @KZOR #kipopod I received my prize today.
> Looking forward to trying it out.
> View attachment 235287


Very good pod, try it with 24 karat diamond series mtl juice,pure heaven!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Collection mail on behalf of my mrs. Hope she likes this one. Only about the 294747272nd rta she’s tried and isn’t quiiiiiiite happy with.
> 
> View attachment 235284



Oooh... if she doesn't, you know a guy that would like it.. couldn't you get a SS one for me, I mean her though... hahaha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Oooh... if she doesn't, you know a guy that would like it.. couldn't you get a SS one for me, I mean her though... hahaha


There was rainbow and gunmetal left. Gunmetal it was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew (21/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Very good pod, try it with 24 karat diamond series mtl juice,pure heaven!


Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (21/7/21)

Stew said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome boet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Collection mail on behalf of my mrs. Hope she likes this one. Only about the 294747272nd rta she’s tried and isn’t quiiiiiiite happy with.
> 
> View attachment 235284


So the mrs didn’t like the solo. The search continues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> So the mrs didn’t like the solo. The search continues.


Keen to offload it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> So the mrs didn’t like the solo. The search continues.


Has she tried the Kylin Mini V2?
Also keep an eye out for the Yacht Vape Eclipse that Mike Vapes is launching soon!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> So the mrs didn’t like the solo. The search continues.



She didn't like the look of it (which I can understand) or she didn't like the vape from it (which I can't understand)?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Keen to offload it?


I’ll Pm you now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> She didn't like the look of it (which I can understand) or she didn't like the vape from it (which I can't understand)?


The vape from it. She uses the pnp coils and they got her off smokes and she only uses one juice so changing tanks changes the taste of the juice and she’s not happy when that happens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> The vape from it. She uses the pnp coils and they got her off smokes and she only uses one juice so changing tanks changes the taste of the juice and she’s not happy when that happens.



Then she may like the Zenith II with the 0.3 Z-Coils!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then she may like the Zenith II with the 0.3 Z-Coils!


If I could find a tank that uses the pnp coils but was top fill and didn’t have the little grommet thing on the bottom she would be a happy wife and we all know how important that is. 

but thank you for the suggestion on the zenith. I’ll look into it. Do you know who stocks them @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> If I could find a tank that uses the pnp coils but was top fill and didn’t have the little grommet thing on the bottom she would be a happy wife and we all know how important that is.
> 
> but thank you for the suggestion on the zenith. I’ll look into it. Do you know who stocks them @Rob Fisher?



@Paul33 https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/innokin-zenith-ii-2-tank-atomizer-5-5ml/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> If I could find a tank that uses the pnp coils but was top fill and didn’t have the little grommet thing on the bottom she would be a happy wife and we all know how important that is.
> 
> but thank you for the suggestion on the zenith. I’ll look into it. Do you know who stocks them @Rob Fisher?


The Zenith is a top fill and .3 ohm coils are even better than the PnP ones but they’re unfortunately out of stock at the moment

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

Vapemail baby! My 2nd Coolfire Z80. Great service by @YeOldeOke as usual. Thanks for my pouch and all the other goodies!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

Vapemail baby! 2 super awesome battery dispensers courtesy of @baksteen8168. I'm so impressed with the quality

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! 2 super awesome battery dispensers courtesy of @baksteen8168. I'm so impressed with the quality
> View attachment 235344


May they serve you well @Grand Guru 

Yours were the last of the prints I made for the forumites. Was a fun exercise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

Last but definitely not the least vapemail of the day. A vapegasmic mail  the Siren V4 courtesy of @StompieZA. You made my day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## MoE7 (22/7/21)

Aah yes!!! from Boss Vape thanks, can't wait to try out this Trinity and MR Hardwick sticky litchi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/7/21)

MoE7 said:


> Aah yes!!! from Boss Vape thanks, can't wait to try out this Trinity and MR Hardwick sticky litchi
> View attachment 235361


Did you just buy 2 battery chargers?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Last but definitely not the least vapemail of the day. A vapegasmic mail  the Siren V4 courtesy of @StompieZA. You made my day
> View attachment 235355



Awaiting your review of this tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## MoE7 (22/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Did you just buy 2 battery chargers?


 Yep one for me and one for my bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MoE7 (22/7/21)

MoE7 said:


> Aah yes!!! from Boss Vape thanks, can't wait to try out this Trinity and MR Hardwick sticky litchi
> View attachment 235361


If there is anybody out there who mixed any of the above flavours I would like to know their thoughts on them and what % worked best for them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/21)

MoE7 said:


> If there is anybody out there who mixed any of the above flavours I would like to know their thoughts on them and what % worked best for them?


I’ve mixed both and I used the recommended %. Came out very nice. The sticky mango from hardwicks is good as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MoE7 (22/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’ve mixed both and I used the recommended %. Came out very nice. The sticky mango from hardwicks is good as well.


Thanks ill try the same and after steeping period I'll let you know my thoughts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick (23/7/21)

When you expecting a few coils from @Rob Fisher but you end up getting this

Reactions: Winner 19


----------



## Viper_SA (23/7/21)

Slick said:


> When you expecting a few coils from @Rob Fisher but you end up getting this
> 
> View attachment 235429



Wowsers! Awesome on you uncle @Rob Fisher and happy tinkering @Slick

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (24/7/21)

Slick said:


> When you expecting a few coils from @Rob Fisher but you end up getting this
> 
> View attachment 235429



Yup the OG legend!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (25/7/21)

@Paul33 what juice does your wife like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

LeislB said:


> @Paul33 what juice does your wife like?


She uses a tobacco menthol ice that I make for her

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/7/21)

It has arrived! Whoop whoop! Huge shoutout to @CJB85 for his awesome handling of the group buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)

Big thank you to @KZOR, @Rob Fisher and @Elandre for my lucky packet!




And some extra love added...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA (26/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Big thank you to @KZOR, @Rob Fisher and @Elandre for my lucky packet!
> 
> View attachment 235676
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (26/7/21)

Some juice mail from @ivc_mixer
Thanks for the smooth transaction again mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Some juice mail from @ivc_mixer
> Thanks for the smooth transaction again mate
> 
> View attachment 235678



stocking up for the long haul?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (26/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> stocking up for the long haul?!



Just getting some much needed variety. I don't really have an ADV, I like to mix things up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Big thank you to @KZOR, @Rob Fisher and @Elandre for my lucky packet!
> 
> View attachment 235676
> 
> ...





Viper_SA said:


> Some juice mail from @ivc_mixer
> Thanks for the smooth transaction again mate
> 
> View attachment 235678


Now you're talking !

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just getting some much needed variety. I don't really have an ADV, I like to mix things up


I have that same curse!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/7/21)

Some long awaited vape mail! Looking forward to some new MTL setups later today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/7/21)

Thanks to @CJB85 !!!
Got my goodies today!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## CJB85 (27/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks to @CJB85 !!!
> Got my goodies today!!!
> 
> View attachment 235729


Everything arrived and in one piece?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Everything arrived and in one piece?



Lots of pieces in one piece!!!! Awesome haul! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (27/7/21)

Some bumpedy bump has arrived 
Including a silver invader 3 which I've been after for ages

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (27/7/21)

_*Squeezer*_ no 2

thank you @CJB85 you run a GB like a boss

and thanks @The vaper for the meet up, always good to see you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (28/7/21)

Huuuge shout out to @DarthBranMuffin thanks. Buy an RDA and get a whole setup of extras greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Huuuge shout out to @DarthBranMuffin thanks. Buy an RDA and get a whole setup of extras greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 235836



Enjoy it buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31 (28/7/21)

Awesomeness!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/21)

Some Slick Milk and a Lost Vape Esquare! Thanks @Dave!!!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (28/7/21)

It finally arrived and the mrs is still using it 1.5 hours later. Let’s wait and see but so far so good. 

Thanks a lot @YeOldeOke, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> It finally arrived and the mrs is still using it 1.5 hours later. Let’s wait and see but so far so good.
> 
> Thanks a lot @YeOldeOke, much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 235863



Is this going to be The One?!?!?!?! For the sake of a positive bank balance, I hope so dude!!!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/7/21)

vicTor said:


> _*Squeezer*_ no 2
> 
> thank you @CJB85 you run a GB like a boss
> 
> ...





... down you go!! 
Squeezers are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (28/7/21)

Jumped onto the mesh RTA bandwagon today and I'm not disappointed one bit.


P.S look at how good it looks on my brothers Evdilo

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Paul33 (28/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Is this going to be The One?!?!?!?! For the sake of a positive bank balance, I hope so dude!!!


Bank account agrees

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (29/7/21)

Huuuge shout out to Mr @Dela Rey Steyn thanks for the batteries and battery wraps really appreciate it alot now I can have a backup on standby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Huuuge shout out to Mr @Dela Rey Steyn thanks for the batteries and battery wraps really appreciate it alot now I can have a backup on standby.
> View attachment 235915


Kudos to the Man!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/7/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Huuuge shout out to @DarthBranMuffin thanks. Buy an RDA and get a whole setup of extras greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 235836



Very nice! 

@DarthBranMuffin did you make the Blueberry Cheesecake?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (29/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Very nice!
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin did you make the Blueberry Cheesecake?


He is a muffin man not a cake man lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Very nice!
> 
> @DarthBranMuffin did you make the Blueberry Cheesecake?



No sir, cant take the credit for the juice. Was part of the batch I picked up from @vicTor .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/21)

Asgard mini [gunmetal -I think ?? ] #3 landed at last  @KZOR

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## KZOR (29/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Asgard mini



You cannot go wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Asgard mini [gunmetal -I think ?? ] #3 landed at last  @KZOR
> View attachment 235918



I have been looking high and low for one  where did you get yours?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AKS (29/7/21)

Been a while since my last post here,just had to scratch these itches….:



Tauren Beest & Mavaton X from Shipwreck Vapes.



Expro v4 and some goodies from Viking’s Vape in my hometown,Bloem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/7/21)

AKS said:


> Been a while since my last post here,just had to scratch these itches….:
> 
> View attachment 235940
> 
> ...




 TAUREN BEEEEESSST!!!! What a nice itch to scratch, and sommer with a Expro V4 too... double nice nice!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have been looking high and low for one  where did you get yours?


PM incoming

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (29/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> PM incoming



If you can find me an SS one... 
Things I never should have sold lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (30/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/7/21)

DNA Screens from The Vape Den, Esquare up and running again and some spares for just in case

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/7/21)

You are what you eat.... Bran Muffin with compliments from @Paul33! Legend!

(Phantom and Murdex for size)

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/7/21)

In this house, even the doggo's get some Vape Mail!


Thank you to the amazing team at All Day Vapes (@YeOldeOke & @ADV-Des) Freya loves her CBD! She uses it daily and we are grateful for the quality of life that she enjoys because of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/7/21)

After almost 3 years it is finally in my possession!!!!! I've loved this mod since the day I first laid eyes on it back in 2018, a true bucket list piece of Vape gear. The Voodoo Vapour e-pipe, crafted by the extremely talented @Zeki Hilmi, is finally in my possession thanks to @JurgensSt. Appreciate it immensely Meneer!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 20 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (30/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After almost 3 years it is finally in my possession!!!!! I've loved this mod since the day I first laid eyes on it back in 2018, a true bucket list piece of Vape gear. The Voodoo Vapour e-pipe, crafted by the extremely talented @Zeki Hilmi, is finally in my possession thanks to @JurgensSt. Appreciate it immensely Meneer!
> View attachment 236001


Woohoooo!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After almost 3 years it is finally in my possession!!!!! I've loved this mod since the day I first laid eyes on it back in 2018, a true bucket list piece of Vape gear. The Voodoo Vapour e-pipe, crafted by the extremely talented @Zeki Hilmi, is finally in my possession thanks to @JurgensSt. Appreciate it immensely Meneer!
> View attachment 236001


Wow nice it was a long wait but now you can enjoy it for the next 3 years. I can see it feet up leaning back enjoying some dirty coke and a nice rich creamy tobacco flavour. Let me stop before I need one lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After almost 3 years it is finally in my possession!!!!! I've loved this mod since the day I first laid eyes on it back in 2018, a true bucket list piece of Vape gear. The Voodoo Vapour e-pipe, crafted by the extremely talented @Zeki Hilmi, is finally in my possession thanks to @JurgensSt. Appreciate it immensely Meneer!
> View attachment 236001


That’s a Vape mail of note!I’m hating you right now! My goodness it’s so f@king gorgeous!
Wishing you well with it but don’t you drive via Bloem with it… I can’t guarantee your security

Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You are what you eat.... Bran Muffin with compliments from @Paul33! Legend!
> 
> (Phantom and Murdex for size)
> 
> View attachment 235993

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (30/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After almost 3 years it is finally in my possession!!!!! I've loved this mod since the day I first laid eyes on it back in 2018, a true bucket list piece of Vape gear. The Voodoo Vapour e-pipe, crafted by the extremely talented @Zeki Hilmi, is finally in my possession thanks to @JurgensSt. Appreciate it immensely Meneer!
> View attachment 236001


I'm happy for you bro. Kick back and enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> It finally arrived and the mrs is still using it 1.5 hours later. Let’s wait and see but so far so good.
> 
> Thanks a lot @YeOldeOke, much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 235863


Day 2 and my owner is still using it. Think we have a winner. 

now to wait desperately for coils to be restocked so I can grab a box before she needs a coil change!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Day 2 and my owner is still using it. Think we have a winner.
> 
> now to wait desperately for coils to be restocked so I can grab a box before she needs a coil change!




that first "C" in "coil change" is the most important "C" in that sentence...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Next in the Stratum Range! The STratum Infinity V8D Individual Super Tusk!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (1/8/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After almost 3 years it is finally in my possession!!!!! I've loved this mod since the day I first laid eyes on it back in 2018, a true bucket list piece of Vape gear. The Voodoo Vapour e-pipe, crafted by the extremely talented @Zeki Hilmi, is finally in my possession thanks to @JurgensSt. Appreciate it immensely Meneer!
> View attachment 236001


Enjoy it and let the good times roll

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! A little bottle of two shiny coils from Frydo. With The Coil Company closing down I need a constant supply of Fisher Aliens. So here we have the first two coils to test!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## GSM500 (1/8/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After almost 3 years it is finally in my possession!!!!! I've loved this mod since the day I first laid eyes on it back in 2018, a true bucket list piece of Vape gear. The Voodoo Vapour e-pipe, crafted by the extremely talented @Zeki Hilmi, is finally in my possession thanks to @JurgensSt. Appreciate it immensely Meneer!
> View attachment 236001


So glad for you got a bucket list item, enjoy to the max Sir..... You now have wizard status

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/8/21)

GSM500 said:


> So glad for you got a bucket list item, enjoy to the max Sir..... You now have wizard status

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/21)

VapeMail Baby! Surprise parcel from Atmizoo! It came by post and the Post Office SMS'ed me this morning. Not sure how long it took from Greece! But what an awesome surprise! Bazinga!

VapeShell with 4 different coloured tanks and a Gold DotShell! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (2/8/21)

...last one, promise

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (2/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...last one, promise
> 
> View attachment 236163


What are it?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> What are it?


It are can like to being a Vandy Vape Requiem BF Kit

https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/squonk-mods/vandy-vape-requiem-bf-kit/

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...last one, promise
> 
> View attachment 236163



Lies, all of it!! hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/21)

Loot from @JurgensSt 's flash Friday sale - baie dankie !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (2/8/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (2/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Loot from @JurgensSt 's flash Friday sale - baie dankie !
> View attachment 236165


What flash sale

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> What flash sale



Seems we missed out on something...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (2/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Seems we missed out on something...



mine was also from the flash sale

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> What flash sale


@Grand Guru 

I thinks @JurgensSt has he's favourites among the Forum

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (2/8/21)

MRHarris1 said:


> @Grand Guru
> 
> I thinks @JurgensSt has he's favourites among the Forum
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



I think if you're not on his Telegram group you may have missed it, basically just sold some personal gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/8/21)

vicTor said:


> I think if you're not on his Telegram group you may have missed it, basically just sold some personal gear


That shall be it. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (2/8/21)

My very first vape mail from Vikings Vape. Wow! Got all these extra goodies with my Expromizer V4 (number 4 now, I know, I have a problem). Ordered a 30Q battery and some VM6 coils to qualify for free shipping and then got a pen, two vape bands, a buff and some license disc stickers to boot. Thanks guys. Can't seem to be able to tag you here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/8/21)

This one is more of a pick-up / vape mail combo. Ordered some Tauren Thunderhead drip tips from Fasttech and basically gave up on ever receiving them, so I got some from @YeOldeOke. Today a colleague machine down the overhang it had on the Expromizer V4 for me and I think it looks really good on there. Going to take some getting used to, as I'm more used to the shorter, stubby tips, but they also have opverhang and since I'm using two of them on my Pioneers I don't have enough to outfit all 4 Expro's exactly the same, and that is something my OCD really has to do. They even all run the same coils 

2nd pic for reference on the other Tauren Thunderhead tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/8/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It are can like to being a Vandy Vape Requiem BF Kit
> 
> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/mods/squonk-mods/vandy-vape-requiem-bf-kit/


It are baie kiff

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid (3/8/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After almost 3 years it is finally in my possession!!!!! I've loved this mod since the day I first laid eyes on it back in 2018, a true bucket list piece of Vape gear. The Voodoo Vapour e-pipe, crafted by the extremely talented @Zeki Hilmi, is finally in my possession thanks to @JurgensSt. Appreciate it immensely Meneer!
> View attachment 236001


 Aw so that is what the gold rta search was for. I have something for you then bro...but need the e-pipe first to test how it would look. Address incoming. LOL
What a piece...congrats bru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/8/21)

Some much needed vape mail to cheer me up after a really k@k day.

Might be very humble packaging, but the goodies inside is pure awesomeness for MTL vaping!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (3/8/21)

Some more extravagant packaging on my 2nd helping down the rabbit hole. A very nifty little carry bag.
Finally got a place that had stock of Miss Daisy (my very 1st mtl juice since my return to vaping). I've only had this in the Pioneer rta, so I can't wait to taste it in the Expro v4.
Then I grabbed some battery insulators and wraps (yes, orange ones, because, why not?)
Finally, the cherry on top, my 2nd Mixx mod. Seeing the brand new one only makes me appreciate the condition of the 2nd hand bundle of a Tuxedo Mixx + Expro v4 from @Nick_Naidoo more . Both are in perfect condition and will probably never leave the house, lol.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## MK_AHMED (3/8/21)

Yeah baby !

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Paul33 (3/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...last one, promise
> 
> View attachment 236163


Now I want one and my mrs is blaming you. 

expect a strongly worded email from her shortly

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (3/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Now I want one and my mrs is blaming you.
> 
> expect a strongly worded email from her shortly



...I won it in a competition

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (3/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...I won it in a competition


I’ve just decided I need to win more competitions as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (4/8/21)

Vapemail baby! This thing is tiny!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH (4/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! This thing is tiny!
> View attachment 236246
> View attachment 236247
> View attachment 236248



Firm prediction: you're going to love it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/8/21)

DavyH said:


> Firm prediction: you're going to love it.


I bought it essentially for the mod sexiness and the 510 adapter is a winner. I already popped the Artemis on it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Hussar Poland! The Gobby RTA!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/21)

MK_AHMED said:


> Yeah baby !
> View attachment 236226


DROOL.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/8/21)

Glaz Mini MTL RTA... thank you @Christo@26 !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Some nice golden Golisi 18650's. They come in a nice plastic battery case as well!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Lost Vape Hyperion!

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Hakhan (5/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Direct from Hussar Poland! The Gobby RTA!
> View attachment 236264
> View attachment 236265


if its anything like the original it will be a flavour banger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TyTy (5/8/21)

So amped this arrived today!!! Thanks to the Sirs!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Stew (7/8/21)

Not really vape mail because I collected it, but a big shout out to @PanTheR11 for a bottle of his own juice he gave me. Thanks so much.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA (7/8/21)

Stew said:


> Not really vape mail because I collected it, but a big shout out to @PanTheR11 for a bottle of his own juice he gave me. Thanks so much.
> View attachment 236418



Love that bottle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/21)

Vapemail baby! The Druga RTA courtesy of @Nick_Naidoo. The tank arrived in spotless condition, fitted with a brand new coil and wicked! Now that's what I call a true legend and a pleasure to do business with

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! The Drug RTA courtesy of @Nick_Naidoo. The tank arrived in spotless condition, fitted with a brand new coil and wicked! Now that's what I call a true legend and a pleasure to do business with
> View attachment 236433



Looking good. I got great service from @Nick_Naidoo as well. Might want to edit the post though.... From Drug to Druga RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## PanTheR11 (7/8/21)

Stew said:


> Not really vape mail because I collected it, but a big shout out to @PanTheR11 for a bottle of his own juice he gave me. Thanks so much.
> View attachment 236418



Only a pleasure bud, hope you enjoy it and it was nice meeting you eventually

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/8/21)

Some epic vapemail thanks to @THE REAPER !!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some epic vapemail thanks to @THE REAPER !!!!
> 
> View attachment 236507



That almost looks like it may have passed through my hands at some stage.. OL16's and a Hornet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (9/8/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! 2.5mm airflow pin for my Gobby!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (10/8/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (10/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some epic vapemail thanks to @THE REAPER !!!!
> 
> View attachment 236507


Looks like someone deserves to be recognised as an official member of the exclusive Reonought (?) club. 

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/8/21)

Raindance said:


> Looks like someone deserves to be recognised as an official member of the exclusive Reonought (?) club.
> 
> Congratulations!



I haven't paid my Reo'ship fees yet...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/8/21)

SS DOTMTL joins the ranks of shineys!! Thanks @GSM500 !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/21)

Gus Fourie and the Artemis rdta from @KZOR -Baie dankie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (12/8/21)

Vapemail baby! The Precisio MTL RTA courtesy of @GSM500. This one has great reviews

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Ruwaid (12/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! The Precisio MTL RTA courtesy of @GSM500. This one has great reviews
> View attachment 236752


Recently picked up one as well and was very surprised how icy fruits popped in this tank! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/8/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 236766



The Unicorn Arrived!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Restock of Mavaton X! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/8/21)

Dani Box Mini, thanks @Dave !!!!!




And some Micro Mesh for them shineys!!! Yay, weekend is coming!!!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! A pre-production version of the Pioneer Insider!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Munro31 (12/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A pre-production version of the Pioneer Insider!
> View attachment 236774
> View attachment 236775


Very cool!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (13/8/21)

efcharistó ! @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Bizkuit (13/8/21)

Some vape mail from the Sirs
Mike Vapes Eclipse + Drag X Plus Professional

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Futon Ohm Tab!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Eclipse RTA!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Jengz (13/8/21)

Bizkuit said:


> Some vape mail from the Sirs
> Mike Vapes Eclipse + Drag X Plus Professional
> 
> View attachment 236837


How's the drag professional? Is the issue with the chip being underpowered sorted?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (13/8/21)

Jengz said:


> How's the drag professional? Is the issue with the chip being underpowered sorted?



I only use Single coil RTAs and hardly ever go above 50watts so have not run into an underpowered chip issue. I think @KZOR mentioned in his reviews that the professional edition does suffer from this.

It's tiny and lightweight even with a 21700 cell running it. It feels good in the hand and will definitely be my new out and about mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/8/21)

Clyrolinx goodies arrived, thanks @Geoff !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (13/8/21)

one shot mail baby !!

thank you @TFM let the mixing begin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33 (13/8/21)

vicTor said:


> one shot mail baby !!
> 
> thank you @TFM let the mixing begin
> 
> ...


Keen to hear your thoughts on the lime one dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (13/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Keen to hear your thoughts on the lime one dude



ok

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)

Another Grus

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (13/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 236857
> 
> Another Grus



I love that green. Almost got one, but settled on the Foxy One instead. Maybe one day....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 236857
> 
> Another Grus



how many more to go for all the Blotto's to have a perch each?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> how many more to go for all the Blotto's to have a perch each?


There is enough other semi decent mods for most of them - waiting impatient for Jurgens to get the Hyperion ...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (14/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Eclipse RTA!
> View attachment 236844


Mine is enroute

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/8/21)

Tiny Vape Mail: Some spares for the Reo from Vape Mob

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (14/8/21)

Max said:


> Mine is enroute


Welcome back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (15/8/21)

Resistance said:


> Welcome back


Thank You @Resistance

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## jprossouw (16/8/21)

Lekker one shots

Thanks @TFM going to mix them up a bit later

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)

Got some vape mail 2 x M25 straight glasses , new driptips ,some nic and BLCK mixed me a 1 shot custard. Thank you for prompt service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (16/8/21)

I got some surprise vape mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)

Stranger said:


> I got some surprise vape mail


Looking fwd to your reviews ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (16/8/21)

Thanks man, but the nonsense has started already. I found my missus whispering in Triple M's ear. Something about she wants chocolate !!!

That's him in the pic : Maverick - Magic Mixer

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/21)

Stranger said:


> Thanks man, but the nonsense has started already. I found my missus whispering in Triple M's ear. Something about she wants chocolate !!!
> 
> That's him in the pic : Maverick - Magic Mixer


Need a psychiatrist or an exorcist?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (16/8/21)

I am sorry but her witches coven is centuries old, maybe even going back to Stonehenge .... or before ... perhaps even to the dawn of time. No shrink or person of the cloth would stand a chance.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Extended clear tank for the Pioneer RTA and a second Futon Ohm Tab for the travel kit!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Extended clear tank for the Pioneer RTA and a second Futon Ohm Tab for the travel kit!
> View attachment 237103
> View attachment 237104
> View attachment 237107
> View attachment 237108



Now that looks much easier to judge the level than the metal extender uncle @Rob Fisher. Is the wattage adjustable on the Futon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Now that looks much easier to judge the level than the metal extender uncle @Rob Fisher. Is the wattage adjustable on the Futon?



Yip the tank is really nice. The Futon is the most advanced Tab ever! You can adjust wattage and voltage! And it's nice and small.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/8/21)

Thanks @Jacques0102 !!! Naboo and EHPRO True arrived! Play time!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (17/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (17/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Futon Ohm Tab!
> View attachment 236842
> View attachment 236843


I have 5 tabs and the Futon is without doubt the best i have used although i still have a soft spot for this:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/8/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 237161



DIBS!!!

But waiting for your review on this little setup for sure...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @Jacques0102 !!! Naboo and EHPRO True arrived! Play time!!!
> 
> View attachment 237160


Congrats. It’s such a nice mod. Just put some sort of screen protector on it to prevent scratches

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/21)

Vapemail Baby! Wire, lots of it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail Baby! Wire, lots of it
> 
> View attachment 237196



what are you going to use in your MTL RTA's then....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> what are you going to use in your MTL RTA's then....


It's for his electric fence

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

Some epic Flavour Mill mail.

And my excitement made me forget to thank them. Thanks TFM.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (19/8/21)

gift mail !

damn ! @smilelykumeenit you a legend Sir !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## AKS (19/8/21)

Big thanks @JurgensSt for the great service,and thanks @GSM500 for your excellent product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/21)

AKS said:


> Big thanks @JurgensSt for the great service,and thanks @GSM500 for your excellent product.
> View attachment 237270


Congrats. You're going to love that mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/21)

AKS said:


> Big thanks @JurgensSt for the great service,and thanks @GSM500 for your excellent product.
> View attachment 237270


That mod is the business

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (19/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> That mod is the business


The ‘Shine-O-Matic 2000’ professional grade fingerprint magnet!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/21)

AKS said:


> The ‘Shine-O-Matic 2000’ professional grade fingerprint magnet!
> 
> View attachment 237276


Ooooh shiny!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/21)

Thanks @Troy Campbell - excellent service

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (20/8/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (20/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> That mod is the business


Mine has The Bishop sitting on top so i must rate it very highly!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (21/8/21)

New daily driver. Was between this and the Lost Vape Scotum. At about one third the price and little else to differentiate the two, both Diesel and I opted for the L200.

Really comfortable and light device.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Troy Campbell (21/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks @Troy Campbell - excellent service
> View attachment 237344


Such a pleasure I hope you enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/21)

Troy Campbell said:


> Such a pleasure I hope you enjoy them.


Know the ''Vikings'' no surprises here ,TNX again.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail Baby! Wire, lots of it
> 
> View attachment 237196



thats great @Grand Guru , where can I get that exact wire?
I need to replenish my current reel which is nearly finished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/8/21)

Silver said:


> thats great @Grand Guru , where can I get that exact wire?
> I need to replenish my current reel which is nearly finished


Got mine from Vape King a week or so back @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/21)

Silver said:


> thats great @Grand Guru , where can I get that exact wire?
> I need to replenish my current reel which is nearly finished


Bought it from the Vapery @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (23/8/21)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## AlienPhaze (23/8/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Some nice nice
> @baksteen8168 great job sir
> My batteries can finally stop living in chargers and relocate here instead
> 
> View attachment 235244




@baksteen8168 How can I get my hands on these and how much are they

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/8/21)

AlienPhaze said:


> @baksteen8168 How can I get my hands on these and how much are they


Hi @AlienPhaze 

I printed them because my printer had some downtime and also to help some forumites. I'm not a registered vendor here so I cant sell them commercially. Sorry buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/8/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 237349


Being Afrikaans changes the meaning of that mod's name...  (Translates to Essent's mod  )

Who is "Essent"?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/8/21)

Veego 80W arrived!!! Thanks @Jengz !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Veego 80W arrived!!! Thanks @Jengz !!!
> 
> View attachment 237542



I rated your post as funny, on purpose, lol. Was just thinking back to a conversation we had a while back... This rabbit hole is deep indeed...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz (23/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Veego 80W arrived!!! Thanks @Jengz !!!
> 
> View attachment 237542





Snap! Thanks for the seamless trade bud! Appreciate it

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/8/21)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 237543
> 
> Snap! Thanks for the seamless trade bud! Appreciate it



 TAUREN!!!! Welcome to the Tauren Family!!! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Nord 4 80watt Leather edition!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/8/21)

Lucky packet from the legendary @Mujahid Padayachy !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lucky packet from the legendary @Mujahid Padayachy !!!
> 
> View attachment 237605


The Precisio is a winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/8/21)

Vape Mail from Ink'd Vapor. Thanks @JurgensSt for the quick shipping.





Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (25/8/21)

Shout out to a legend @DarthBranMuffin I know it's almost 3 weeks late but here it is my awesome gifts thanks boet really awesome love it. And no I won't show the arbiter on the dovpo side ways there is overhang lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/8/21)

THE REAPER said:


> And no I won't show the arbiter on the dovpo side ways there is overhang lol.



Thank you for that, but now knowing there is an overhang does not make it any better... haha

Glad you are enjoying them!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AKS (25/8/21)

Blast from the past,courtesy of @Ruwaid ,
great man to deal with.


Thanks so much,this looks brand new.

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Shout out to a legend @DarthBranMuffin I know it's almost 3 weeks late but here it is my awesome gifts thanks boet really awesome love it. And no I won't show the arbiter on the dovpo side ways there is overhang lol.
> View attachment 237700
> View attachment 237701
> View attachment 237702


MMMM ...Ladon and MVV2 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


> MMMM ...Ladon and MVV2 ?


Yes yes daily workers as you can see on the ladon paint job. The mvv2 stays home and ladon goes everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (25/8/21)

Feeling a tad under the weather today and don't feel much like taking photos, but watch this space. I got some really epic vape mail from two awesome people. I'll simply have to post it to help their legend grow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (25/8/21)

I was scrolling through this thread last night. My, how well you have all done, some stunning set-ups on view!

I finally have something to add. Got the fat rabbit from @JurgensSt this morning. It's a great RTA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/8/21)

Kizoku Limit MTL RTA from @Downtown Vapoury and some spare Mosfet's from @Vapers Corner 

Yes, the Limit is not shiney! But it has a purpose in gun metal...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/21)

@KZOR MAIL -thank you so much - cant wait to try the juice !

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/8/21)

Time to test some Mavaton X from Vapers Cafe. With some SMRT Mesh for the Mrs and Taviro for me from Weiner Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## David.Fisher (27/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Time to test some Mavaton X from Vapers Cafe. With some SMRT Mesh for the Mrs and Taviro for me from Weiner Vape Co.
> 
> View attachment 237829


Cool, let us know how the cotton holds up 

Sent from my SM-A325F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (27/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Time to test some Mavaton X from Vapers Cafe. With some SMRT Mesh for the Mrs and Taviro for me from Weiner Vape Co.
> 
> View attachment 237829


Awesome cotton,less is more with X

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## THE REAPER (27/8/21)

Huuuuuge thanks to Uncle @Rob Fisher for the airflow inserts for my dvarw and some juice that I'm looking forward to trying out. Love Desert. And a smoothie all up my ally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Angelskeeper (27/8/21)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 237400
> 
> 
> New daily driver. Was between this and the Lost Vape Scotum. At about one third the price and little else to differentiate the two, both Diesel and I opted for the L200.
> ...



The L200 is a definite winner! Its an awesome lil mod, I'm loving mine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/21)

Awesome Swag pack from @Naeemhoosen Joose-e-Liqz!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (27/8/21)

Me and my brother got ourselves the Vandy Vape PR SE kits (Pulse 2 Kits) and I'm absolutely in love!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Me and my brother got ourselves the Vandy Vape PR SE kits (Pulse 2 Kits) and I'm absolutely in love!
> View attachment 237854
> View attachment 237855


Gorgeous! The panels aren’t made of resin are they?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (28/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Gorgeous! The panels aren’t made of resin are they?


Unfortunately not. Looks like some gel type stickers on the panels but it's still very besutiful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (28/8/21)

Another narda!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (28/8/21)

Christos said:


> View attachment 237892
> 
> Another narda!



you truly are the Nar king 

love that pouch !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/8/21)

As promised earlier this week, some vape mail updates!

Got some more juice from @ivc_mixer because this guys' service rocks! I still have my scale, but none of my old DIY equipment, so he kindly mixed up one of my favorite one-shots. Also got samples of a juice he is working on especially because I requested a flavor profile he doesn't usually do. Will test it once the steeping period has expired. Can't wait because the smell is divine and the fingertip tests tastes real good, even with it still steeping

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (28/8/21)

Next up on the list, another Mixx mod from @Dela Rey Steyn. Pictured here with two others. The one in the middle I bought brand new, the one on the left from @Nick_Naidoo and the one on the righ from @Dela Rey Steyn. As you can see all three look brand new and my mom couldn't point out the new one to me when I did 'n blind test with her. I had to number the batteries to keep track of which is which. Thanks for the smooth deal and awesome mod @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA (29/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Next up on the list, another Mixx mod from @Dela Rey Steyn. Pictured here with two others. The one in the middle I bought brand new, the one on the left from @Nick_Naidoo and the one on the righ from @Dela Rey Steyn. As you can see all three look brand new and my mom couldn't point out the new one to me when I did 'n blind test with her. I had to number the batteries to keep track of which is which. Thanks for the smooth deal and awesome mod @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> View attachment 237898



 completly forgot to thank @Dela Rey Steyn for the free Molicell 18650 he threw in on the deal. Was very unexpected and much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (29/8/21)

Got myself a Dovpo Riva today!
Very, very nice!!!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! White-Collar Coils! And the first "*Ariel*" coils that were made especially for me! 2.5mm Ni80 29*3/38 Aliens! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/21)

Vapemail baby all the way from CT courtesy of the legendary @KZOR! Some more Blimey and Fruitea. And obviously the Tobhino with a fresh coil and wick ready to test the Pearly! Thanks meneer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA (30/8/21)

Some vape mail from All Day Vapes. Thanks @YeOldeOke for the neat little pouch you threw in

Just had to grab some more THC Tauren tips for spares. Especially the two-part ones that screw in. Don't want to break it off and not have a spare after I had to have the bases machined down to fit my Expromizer V4's without overhang.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (30/8/21)

Some vape mail from @DarthBranMuffin 
An Ammit MTL RDA to test out and then received some unexpected goodies with it. Hoping the Ammit will hit the right spots for testing my MTL juices without having to clean out a whole RTA just to test a different juice. Initial thoughts is that the draw is very loose on MTL, but will see how it get on once it's been built and wicked. Fairly unique RDA this I must admit.

@DarthBranMuffin threw in some battery wraps, CB v2, a drip tip and some coils. Awesome man, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/21)

Some epic Vapemail ftom inkd vapor! A second Vertex and Solo and some other nice goodies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/8/21)

nic pick up

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/21)

Vape Mail Baby! The coil maker that makes the Bearded Viking Customs coils paid me a visit this morning to drop off a whole range of coils to play with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/21)

Some more cotton to test out (fitting for my Tauren addiction) and coils as well from All Day Vapes! Thanks for the speedy service @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some more cotton to test out (fitting for my Tauren addiction) and coils as well from All Day Vapes! Thanks for the speedy service @YeOldeOke !
> 
> View attachment 238224


Not sure whether it's a Tauren or a Cotton addiction you got there  The Tauren shoelace packaging looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Not sure whether it's a Tauren or a Cotton addiction you got there  The Tauren shoelace packaging looks awesome!



YES on both accounts... haha.

Think I am good for a while if the vapocalypse hits in regards to cotton, just received a second 25g bag of Mavaton X from Vaper's Cafe as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Not sure whether it's a Tauren or a Cotton addiction you got there  The Tauren shoelace packaging looks awesome!


Or maybe @DarthBranMuffin is just Thunderstruck!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## gbuckley (1/9/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 238193



@Timwis where did you find the new Caliburn? Been looking everywhere here in SA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)

gbuckley said:


> @Timwis where did you find the new Caliburn? Been looking everywhere here in SA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from Sourcemore for review, it's a free sample they received from Uwell don't think it's available yet, maybe available on pre-order but not sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/9/21)

Vapemail baby! My first mech tube  Thanks @CaliGuy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (1/9/21)

Congrats @Grand Guru 

I expect to see this on the just mechs thread just now. Make that now now. Dibs on the polishing rig if you ever let it go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Some more cotton to test out (fitting for my Tauren addiction) and coils as well from All Day Vapes! Thanks for the speedy service @YeOldeOke !
> 
> View attachment 238224


I do love Thunderhead Creations but how can something be 30% more premium!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Iceman@11 (1/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/21)

Timwis said:


> I do love Thunderhead Creations but how can something be 30% more premium!
> 
> View attachment 238233


Easy. It says so right there in the front

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/21)

Timwis said:


> I do love Thunderhead Creations but how can something be 30% more premium!
> 
> View attachment 238233



Its those shoelace tips, the aglets at the end... premium aglets and it increases the length of the cotton by 30%... or you pay a premium because of the added length...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Easy. It says so right there in the front


oh yeah, silly me!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## AlienPhaze (1/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! My first mech tube  Thanks @CaliGuy!
> 
> View attachment 238231



From what shop is this or was it a private sale ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (1/9/21)

AlienPhaze said:


> From what shop is this or was it a private sale ?


Private!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Private!



The amount of "privates" being sold is too damn high...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The amount of "privates" being sold is too damn high...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (1/9/21)

Got myself some Unicorn Frappe to see what all the hype is about, Some Colours Red by Vape Chefs, Some Bewolk Industries 2.5mm coils for my Requiem RDA, My favorite Firebolt cotton and some tester Dart King Cotton by Coilmaster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)

Paul33 said:


>


I know, there are some £20 atomisers that have made thousands they have been sold on that often!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/21)

Timwis said:


> I know, there are some £20 atomisers that have made thousands they have been sold on that often!



That would actually be an interesting bit of info, I wonder which single item has traded hands the most amount of times on this forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (1/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That would actually be an interesting bit of info, I wonder which single item has traded hands the most amount of times on this forum


We could have a rolling top ten, everyone thought possibly @Rob Fisher owned the most expensive item only to find out John Doe owns a Berserker which has raised thousands!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## AKS (3/9/21)

Big thank you to @CaliGuy !
All received neat & clean. Even threw in some extras,pasella wire & driptips.
What a gent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Ruwaid (3/9/21)

Vape mail I have been looking forward to for the last month but something that caught my eyes since @Timwis reviewed it. The Bishop mtl rta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Vape mail I have been looking forward to for the last month but something that caught my eyes since @Timwis reviewed it. The Bishop mtl rta
> View attachment 238375


Dibs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SJY124 (3/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Dibs!


Send me your address. I’ll send it to you directly
@Ruwaid said he needs to purge some stuff

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (3/9/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Vape mail I have been looking forward to for the last month but something that caught my eyes since @Timwis reviewed it. The Bishop mtl rta
> View attachment 238375


I have just one or two RTA's and the Bishop is my number one!  although it couldn't of been my review, I don't have enough time to review the products I buy! I have mentioned it quite a few times though in a few threads!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Dibs!


Dibs on your dibs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I won these in the Vape King live on Instagram with @Stroodlepuff and @Paulie! Many thanks guys and girls!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (6/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I won these in the Vape King live on Instagram with @Stroodlepuff and @Paulie! Many thanks guys and girls!
> View attachment 238561
> View attachment 238562



Was it @Paulie that had the Voodoo range of juices as well many years ago?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Was it @Paulie that had the Voodoo range of juices as well many years ago?


No that was @Zeki Hilmi from Voodoo Vapour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/9/21)

Christos said:


> No that was @Zeki Hilmi from Voodoo Vapour!



 thanks for pointing that out @Christos 
Are they still in business? Used to like a few of their juices in my Nautilus Mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (6/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> thanks for pointing that out @Christos
> Are they still in business? Used to like a few of their juices in my Nautilus Mini


Appears so!
https://voodoovapour.co.za/

I’ve not spoken to Zeki in ages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (6/9/21)

not vapemail but vape pick up new owner of an almost new P67, thank you @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Raindance (6/9/21)

E.T. said:


> not vapemail but vape pick up new owner of an almost new P67, thank you @KZOR
> View attachment 238567


Back in business, glad you got sorted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (10/9/21)

In the immortal words of Keanu Reeves: woah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/21)

From @KZOR - My new favourite juice and an auction win ...


*Lost Vape Thelema Quest 200W Specs :*

Size: 56.1×27.6×92.5
Output: 5-200W / 0.7-4.2V
Modes: VW, VV, VPC, Bypass TC (Ni, Ti, SS316, SS904), 3 flavour modes
Battery: 2x 18650
Display: 0.96in colour TFT screen
Resistance range: 0.1-5ohm
Temperature range: 200-600°F
USB Type C port
Material : Zinc Alloy
Quest 2.0 Chipset

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/21)

Creme de Vape Mail Baby! Dani 21700 Silver and Aspire Kumo RDTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Paul33 (14/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Creme de Vape Mail Baby! Dani 21700 Silver and Aspire Kumo RDTA!
> View attachment 239175
> View attachment 239176
> View attachment 239177
> ...


Oooohhhhh a single coil Rdta! Not too many of these around and this one looks very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (14/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Oooohhhhh a single coil Rdta! Not too many of these around and this one looks very nice!


Good review from Legion Vapes on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/9/21)

DavyH said:


> Good review from Legion Vapes on this one.


I’ll go have a look. I like me an Rdta but finding a single coil one these days is next to impossible. This one looks good though.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/9/21)

I have one, it's bloody awesome and fits nicely on the Mixx

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/21)

Munro31 said:


> I have one, it's bloody awesome and fits nicely on the Mixx


Show off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Show off


Yip

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mzr (15/9/21)

Munro31 said:


> I have one, it's bloody awesome and fits nicely on the Mixx


 may we have a look see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

Munro31 said:


> I have one, it's bloody awesome and fits nicely on the Mixx



No pictures, no proof....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Interesting juice that went straight into a Dvarw DL after the finger taste test! Glow! Profile is 
"A unique blend of juicy berries and other fine fruits with a hint of ice to get you ready for summer. Fruit but different."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## LeislB (15/9/21)

I'm so excited, look what arrived today, the SYMBA RDA! 

So looking forward to putting this RDA through its paces as dual coil, single coil and mesh set up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

LeislB said:


> I'm so excited, look what arrived today, the SYMBA RDA!
> 
> So looking forward to putting this RDA through its paces as dual coil, single coil and mesh set up!
> View attachment 239336



Awesome yet simple RDA! But don't stop there; put a 3rd coil in the Mesh clamps and you have a triple coil RDA. The airflow keeps up just fine with 3 coils and the performance is quite a surprise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (15/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Munro31 (15/9/21)

Mzr said:


> may we have a look see

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/21)

Munro31 said:


> View attachment 239360


Oooooohhhhh that’s fancy and lekker!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Mzr (15/9/21)

Munro31 said:


> View attachment 239360


That looks really nice thanks for the pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/9/21)

Mzr said:


> That looks really nice thanks for the pic


Sexiness!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Oooooohhhhh that’s fancy and lekker!


Why the dislike @DavyH?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (15/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Why the dislike @DavyH?


Probably vooping and pushed the wrong icon

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/21)

Munro31 said:


> Probably vooping and pushed the wrong icon

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ruwaid (15/9/21)

Munro31 said:


> View attachment 239360


Is that a brushed silver Kumo @Munro31? The Aspire Prestige range just mixes and matches so well together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (15/9/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Is that a brushed silver Kumo @Munro31? The Aspire Prestige range just mixes and matches so well together.


It's the satin finish, it's looks like it was made to be a set!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (15/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Why the dislike @DavyH?


Because my fat fingers hit the wrong bit of the screen. Should have been a winner!

I’d like to see it with the metal ‘glass’ in that configuration. Then again, I’m sure you’d want to see juice levels. Nice touch though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/9/21)

DavyH said:


> Because my fat fingers hit the wrong bit of the screen. Should have been a winner!
> 
> I’d like to see it with the metal ‘glass’ in that configuration. Then again, I’m sure you’d want to see juice levels. Nice touch though.


The metal tube looks great but makes it impossible to fill as you cannot see your juice, also the tank is a chunk of metal so heats up quickly, the PCTG section keeps the juice cool, but the metal heats it up and I can taste less if the juice is heated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/21)

Vape Mail Baby! What a pleasant surprise when the Courier Guy arrived unexpectedly today! Beautiful presentation with a little bottle of honey in the presentation box with the three new juices to test! Thank you Ace of Vapes!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/21)

A special selection from the main man, @ivc_mixer , thanks Mr A.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


> A special selection from the main man, @ivc_mixer , thanks Mr A.


You are very welcome sir

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (16/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


> A special selection from the main man, @ivc_mixer , thanks Mr A.
> View attachment 239476


And what be those, pray tell?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/9/21)

Vaporator00 said:


> And what be those, pray tell?


New range he's so kindly agreed to test for me:
Strawberry Bubble
Cherry Bubble
Plain Bubble
Pineapple Bubble

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


> A special selection from the main man, @ivc_mixer , thanks Mr A.
> View attachment 239476



I'll be visiting soon, drippers en' tow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (16/9/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> New range he's so kindly agreed to test for me:
> Strawberry Bubble
> Cherry Bubble
> Plain Bubble
> Pineapple Bubble


Believe its time for me to get an order going again

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (16/9/21)

LeislB said:


> I'm so excited, look what arrived today, the SYMBA RDA!
> 
> So looking forward to putting this RDA through its paces as dual coil, single coil and mesh set up!
> View attachment 239336



I've run mine dual coils, 3 coils, dual and mesh combo, and just mesh, and I must say I'm loving it!
I've tried various mesh rdas and I've never gone longer than a hour with them, just wasn't my cup of tea... with that being said, i've been using mesh only in the Symba fot the past 3 days and for me, it's the best mesh rda I've used up to date!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (16/9/21)

Wicked the SYMBA with the 2 coils it comes with and the flavour is great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/9/21)

Some more vape mail from @ivc_mixer . I really wish he'd stop coming up with new juices so I can stop buying for a change 

First up, four new bubblegum juices he was kind enough to send to me for review 




Then some more juice to add variety to my arsenal as I don't have an ADV and chop and change quite a bit




Lastly, some samples to test out, including a special project we are working on

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Bok Melk! The finger taste test is awesome! I will put it into a Dvarw shortly! Thank you @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (20/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (21/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Some more vape mail from @ivc_mixer . I really wish he'd stop coming up with new juices so I can stop buying for a change
> 
> First up, four new bubblegum juices he was kind enough to send to me for review
> 
> ...


Like the sound of the fruit Bubblegum flavours @Viper_SA, might have to experiment more with Bubblegum! I do a Marshmallow Bubblegum my brother loves but will have to steel those ideas from @ivc_mixer, a mixing session coming on me thinks, Blueberry bubblegum might be a good start!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/21)

Vapemail baby! A Cthulu tube from a true gentleman @Jengz. It's been awesome doing business with you sir

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Timwis (21/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! A Cthulu tube from a true gentleman @Jengz. It's been awesome doing business with you sir
> View attachment 239808


Mine's Silver, love the mosfet devices that give a 18650/18350 option!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TonySC (21/9/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 239756


Geepers..... How many they send ya?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (21/9/21)

TonySC said:


> Geepers..... How many they send ya?


Not all the same device and includes coils and stuff! It's not the G-Class V2 (G2) either, SXMini usually from first marketing a product is 3-6 months before released, that will be Christmas at the earliest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/21)

Some epic vape mail from the legendary @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Mollie (22/9/21)

Uiteindelik het my slakpos gekom haha

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/9/21)

The vaper said:


> View attachment 239848
> View attachment 239849
> View attachment 239849
> Uiteindelik het my slakpos gekom haha

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (22/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 239850



When it comes to vape devices we are like a children with their toys.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (22/9/21)

Huge thanks to @KZOR 
Now for some wicking and vaping. And try my first mesh rta.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (22/9/21)

thanks @JurgensSt and my courier @Troy Campbell thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (22/9/21)

and finally I have one !

thank you @Jengz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## Paul33 (22/9/21)

vicTor said:


> thanks @JurgensSt and my courier @Troy Campbell thank you
> 
> View attachment 239863


This one looks good dude. Keen to hear what you think!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Troy Campbell (22/9/21)

vicTor said:


> thanks @JurgensSt and my courier @Troy Campbell thank you
> 
> View attachment 239863


Such a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (22/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> This one looks good dude. Keen to hear what you think!



dude, so far so good, running single coil, I'm enjoying it, still playing around a little bit, so glad I took a chance on this one, just a word of caution, it won't work well as a dripper (shallow well 1.5ml), definitely a bf RDA

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (22/9/21)

Got one (Maybe one of the last) Profile 1.5 RDA's in South Africa... Oh how I wish I could get it to give me flavor though 
My mesh experience with the Kylin M is fine but with this I'm getting nothing but just clouds and almost no flavor.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (23/9/21)

Thanks @JurgensSt , stellar service as always!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/9/21)

CJB85 said:


> Thanks @JurgensSt , stellar service as always!
> View attachment 239904


Im so torn between hoping that Blotto single is awesome and money well spent and hoping its kak so I don't have to spend money on one when its awesome...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Im so torn between hoping that Blotto single is awesome and money well spent and hoping its kak so I don't have to spend money on one when its awesome...


I'm sure it's a great RDL tank but man I could never take the bottle cap thing...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm sure it's a great RDL tank but man I could never take the bottle cap thing...



Gotta agree there... love the deck, like a Tauren deck, just with single post holes. So it will most certainly be a decent RDL vape. But the looks just not doing it for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS (23/9/21)

Thanks again @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (23/9/21)

Back after a long time!

Small juice haul this morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (24/9/21)

Got myself a Gaur after wanting one for the last 2 months... Becoming a big Vandy Vape fan. Currently have a Vandy Vape PR SE Kit, The Gaur 21 and a Kylin M... Planning on getting a Kylin Mini 2 soon too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/21)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

Vapemail baby! Pyro V3 courtesy of @The vaper. Great experience doing business with you sir! Will be checking massive clouds tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/21)

Got the grandfather of all tanks today. I knew it was big, but dang, this thing is a *monster*!! Photo comparison against my Hellvape Rebirth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/21)

And then another extremely happy purchase from @adriaanh !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/9/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Got the grandfather of all tanks today. I knew it was big, but dang, this thing is a *monster*!! Photo comparison against my Hellvape Rebirth.
> 
> View attachment 240296


What is that huge tank? ... I neeeeed it  ... it looks even bigger than my Fat Pig

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (28/9/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Got the grandfather of all tanks today. I knew it was big, but dang, this thing is a *monster*!! Photo comparison against my Hellvape Rebirth.
> 
> View attachment 240296



Hoeveel kilo's per liter kry jy op daai ding?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (28/9/21)

Nothing as frustrating as receiving vape mail with only 2 of the 3 items you ordered and then having to send around emails and l having to wait until tomorrow for a response

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What is that huge tank? ... I neeeeed it  ... it looks even bigger than my Fat Pig


Steam Crave Titan. 41mm monster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Hoeveel kilo's per liter kry jy op daai ding?


Te bang om te probeer! Ek sal 'n hele week aan een tank vape!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/9/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Steam Crave Titan. 41mm monster!


It's beeeeeeeeeeeeeautiful .... I neeeeeeeeeed one ... my Fat pig is a friggen midget by comparison, (10mm smaller) ... and probably about 20 litres less on capacity too

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It's beeeeeeeeeeeeeautiful .... I neeeeeeeeeed one ... my Fat pig is a friggen midget by comparison, (10mm smaller) ... and probably about 20 litres less on capacity too


I've known about this atomiser for some time now and have always wondered about it but never figured it to be *this* big! And yes, she is a beauty!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (28/9/21)

Finally joined the QP Design family. Beautiful combo if I must say so myself.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! Pyro V3 courtesy of @The vaper. Great experience doing business with you sir! Will be checking massive clouds tonight!
> 
> View attachment 240288


Now you will have to get V4 which they are just releasing!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/9/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 240334



 TAUREN!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/9/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 240333

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 240333


Looking forward to your review on this one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Looking forward to your review on this one!


this does look really good! I had a chance to grab one recently but didn't and then regret kicked in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Skillie@23 (29/9/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Te bang om te probeer! Ek sal 'n hele week aan een tank vape!



Kzor have this same mod and tank. Tried it and vapes like I monster

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

Vapemail Baby! My SS Siren V4, my favourite Innokin Z coils, Brunhilde MTL driptip and some batteries from All Day Vapes. Great service as usual by @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> this does look really good! I had a chance to grab one recently but didn't and then regret kicked in.


You should. I find it better than the DJV RDTA with a deck easier to build and more adjustable

airflow control

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> You should. I find it better than the DJV RDTA with a deck easier to build and more adjustable
> View attachment 240361
> airflow control


plus its single coil which the DJV most definitely is not. Hopefully the v1.5 comes to SA sometime soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> plus its single coil which the DJV most definitely is not. Hopefully the v1.5 comes to SA sometime soon.


It's dual but you probably can put a chunky big @ss coil and use it in single mode

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

Vapemail Baby! 2 tanks I've been lurking for a while courtesy of @clydern. Thanks for the smooth transaction. Goodies are spotless!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Mollie (29/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> You should. I find it better than the DJV RDTA with a deck easier to build and more adjustable
> View attachment 240361
> airflow control


What ID did you go with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

The vaper said:


> What ID did you go with


2x2.5mm fused clapton ohming at 0.38... a bliss!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (29/9/21)

There's a pic. It happened, but I will only open it later.
Thanks to the main man, @StompieZA
It was awesome and a pleasure doing business with you. Thanks for your patience.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (29/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm sure it's a great RDL tank but man I could never take the bottle cap thing...


GG, the problem is if you are not a beer drinker and enjoy the bubbles under the cap - you will never appreciate the Blotto ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)

Resistance said:


> There's a pic. It happened, but I will only open it later.
> Thanks to the main man, @StompieZA
> It was awesome and a pleasure doing business with you. Thanks for your patience.


Ja , I too can take a dead rat and put it in a courier bag to create FOMO....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Gotta agree there... love the deck, like a Tauren deck, just with single post holes. So it will most certainly be a decent RDL vape. But the looks just not doing it for me.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder [beerholder]

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (1/10/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 240403


So glad this found a home. I was keen then not keen then keen then it went. Let us know how it vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VansVapes (1/10/21)

Got the Voopoo RTA for my Drag X. Looking forward to put a build in it.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (1/10/21)

Vapemail Baby! A few nice fruity one shots to keep me busy this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/21)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!! 
Thank you @ADV-Des & @YeOldeOke!!!!
It has arrived and I am now complete.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 29


----------



## Munro31 (1/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!
> Thank you @ADV-Des & @YeOldeOke!!!!
> It has arrived and I am now complete.
> View attachment 240558
> ...


Sexyness!!!

Reactions: Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!
> Thank you @ADV-Des & @YeOldeOke!!!!
> It has arrived and I am now complete.
> View attachment 240558
> ...



 Bliksem!!! Dis nou mooi!!! I can see a lot of new hand-checks in your future!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (1/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!
> Thank you @ADV-Des & @YeOldeOke!!!!
> It has arrived and I am now complete.
> View attachment 240558
> ...


I was going to tell you I have a black brunhilde but this looks so much more epic!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> So glad this found a home. I was keen then not keen then keen then it went. Let us know how it vapes!



Me too. Was keen, then wasn't. then was keen again, then wasn't. Then was keen again and I realised I was really keen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (2/10/21)

Resistance said:


> Me too. Was keen, then wasn't. then was keen again, then wasn't. Then was keen again and I realised I was really keen


But how does she vape???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (2/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!
> Thank you @ADV-Des & @YeOldeOke!!!!
> It has arrived and I am now complete.
> View attachment 240558
> ...



yoh my friend, not my style but hell, that looks freakin good !

congrats

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (2/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!
> Thank you @ADV-Des & @YeOldeOke!!!!
> It has arrived and I am now complete.
> View attachment 240558
> ...



Just beautiful! This setup ticks all the ‘gat’ boxes. Bakgat,windgat,ougat.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/10/21)

A bit of vape mail from the legend @Ugi !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A bit of vape mail from the legend @Ugi !
> 
> View attachment 240630


All bling bling that middle one isn't eyeballing me but I'm eyeballing it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A bit of vape mail from the legend @Ugi !
> 
> View attachment 240630


I love polished raw metal ... it's like a naked hot babe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MIKE6236 (3/10/21)

Thank you BLCK [ @Nick Black ] for the excellent service once again. Quality products at a great price. Vape mail that can never arrive fast enough. But always worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It's dual but you probably can put a chunky big @ss coil and use it in single mode


Here, try this mate!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!
> Thank you @ADV-Des & @YeOldeOke!!!!
> It has arrived and I am now complete.
> View attachment 240558
> ...


Elementary!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Here, try this mate!
> 
> View attachment 240658
> View attachment 240659



Thank the old and the new gods that coils are still binary...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (3/10/21)

There’s a sale on…

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance (3/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> But how does she vape???


I'm afraid to try it. 
I got anxiety.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/10/21)

DavyH said:


> There’s a sale on…
> View attachment 240683



Not so sure about that ... It looks like you bought it all

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/21)

Something "new" to try

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Something "new" to try
> 
> View attachment 240720


I've heard only good things of this RTA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Something "new" to try
> 
> View attachment 240720


I was really interested in that 22mm atty in early 2020, until I saw Matts review of it. 
The peek / plastic chamber / chimney and the wobbly air flow restrictor thingamambob concerned me at the time, however knowing what I now know ... that tiny chamber should make it a MTL flavour banger of note, and you could make a new stainless or ally chamber easily enough, as well as pop on an extra O-ring onto that air flow magooche to stop it falling out and shorting out things, and then have an amazing little MTL atty 
I'm very interested to hear your opinion iro it's flavour and draw

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Well it's not vape gear but rather an iPhone 13 Pro Max to take pictures of my vape gear! Can't wait to test the macro lens on some coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/21)

Also got one of these for kicks and giggles... Nevoks Angus RDA Kit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (4/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Also got one of these for kicks and giggles... Nevoks Angus RDA Kit.
> 
> View attachment 240729


This does not look like end of the year lol. Or am I missing something.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/21)

THE REAPER said:


> This does not look like end of the year lol. Or am I missing something.



R100 weekend special at Vapers Corner... they buy-me's got the better of me...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

@Troy Campbell vapemail , new aggro coils and bubblegum shake to make my Tuesday , keen to try both and will report back asap .
Tnx.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/21)

Vapemail baby! Ares 2 in SS because it's a winner MTL RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! Ares 2 in SS because it's a winter MTL RTA
> 
> View attachment 240817



Damn you fomo!!!! Been putting off getting one of these, now the shininess is getting to me... I hope you are happy now, my bank account isn't!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Damn you fomo!!!! Been putting off getting one of these, now the shininess is getting to me... I hope you are happy now, my bank account isn't!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Damn you fomo!!!! Been putting off getting one of these, now the shininess is getting to me... I hope you are happy now, my bank account isn't!


An Ares 2 in mint condition for less than half the price is not an offer I could reject  a huge shoutout to @omarvds by the way. This is not my first purchase from him and the man doesn’t disappoint!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/21)

@adriaanh disliked my last comment

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## adriaanh (5/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> @adriaanh disliked my last comment
> 
> View attachment 240825


Sorry man. Thumb dialled by mistake.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DavyH (6/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> @adriaanh disliked my last comment
> 
> View attachment 240825


Found out, to my cost, that if you use the transparent slider at the bottom right of the screen it’s all too easy to become the dislikingest scroller on the site. Apparently location really is everything.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/10/21)

Thank you @YeOldeOke !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Sash26 (7/10/21)

Nice little pickup from the guys @vapeodyssey

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Lightbringer (7/10/21)

Pretty pleased to have my first order from ivc_mixer. Loved how customizable he let's you be and the very fast service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/10/21)

Lightbringer said:


> Pretty pleased to have my first order from ivc_mixer. Loved how customizable he let's you be and the very fast service.
> View attachment 240952


You're gonna LOVE his juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (7/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (7/10/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (8/10/21)

Lightbringer said:


> Pretty pleased to have my first order from ivc_mixer. Loved how customizable he let's you be and the very fast service.
> View attachment 240952



I don't know the sugar lips onez but you're going to love the other three for sure!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/21)

Vape Mail Baby! The pics don't do it justice but it is magnificent! I sent a Dvarw DL to @Mauritz55 and he Rose Gold plated it for me! So beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The pics don't do it justice but it is magnificent! I sent a Dvarw DL to @Mauritz55 and he Rose Gold plated it for me! So beautiful!
> View attachment 240997



Next level beauty that!!

Maybe a side by side picture with a SS and Gold one Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Next level beauty that!!
> 
> Maybe a side by side picture with a SS and Gold one Uncle Rob?



Will do!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Next level beauty that!!
> 
> Maybe a side by side picture with a SS and Gold one Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 18


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 241004
> View attachment 241005
> View attachment 241006



0mg!!!!!! That's stunning!!!

Job well done @Mauritz55 !!!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (8/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 241004
> View attachment 241005
> View attachment 241006

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/21)

Vape Mail Baby! New products direct from BP Mods! The production version of the amazing Pioneer Insider for the Billet Box, The Pioneer Insider for the Dot AIO, their new toolkit and their new cotton!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/21)

Dvarw DL FL frozen in time in Resin! Thank you Bearded Viking Customs! It came out beautifully!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Munro31 (8/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL FL frozen in time in Resin! Thank you Bearded Viking Customs! It came out beautifully!
> View attachment 241019
> View attachment 241020


Looks really good!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL FL frozen in time in Resin! Thank you Bearded Viking Customs! It came out beautifully!
> View attachment 241019
> View attachment 241020


It could make an awesome atty stand / building station if it was a little wider or ball shaped!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL FL frozen in time in Resin! Thank you Bearded Viking Customs! It came out beautifully!
> View attachment 241019
> View attachment 241020



Brilliant idea for those collectors items that won't be used... or in case of emergency, break resin...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/21)

Some epic mail from a legend. @DarthBranMuffin huuuuuge thanks this is really awesome and thanks for the juice supply.

Reactions: Winner 10 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Some epic mail from a legend. @DarthBranMuffin huuuuuge thanks this is really awesome and thanks for the juice supply.
> View attachment 241025
> View attachment 241026
> View attachment 241027



Happy Vaping Buddy, hope you enjoy it!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Vaping Buddy, hope you enjoy it!!


O yessss I will no doubt. I'm on a next level.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (8/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 241004
> View attachment 241005
> View attachment 241006


Basket that's nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## MoE7 (8/10/21)

Stuff came in from https://foggingamazing.co.za/ (George) placed order at 12:30 yesterday afternoon it was here (krugersdorp) at 8:30 this morning, seriously guys u wanna check this place out juices are crazy cheap, only down side I ordered the wrong coil I bought the v12 q4 and i have a v12 prince, coil is too big if any one is interested I'm selling for R50, bought for R70(Not used)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (8/10/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Some epic mail from a legend. @DarthBranMuffin huuuuuge thanks this is really awesome and thanks for the juice supply.
> View attachment 241025
> View attachment 241026
> View attachment 241027


What a legend @DarthBranMuffin is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (9/10/21)

Vape mail! Just a little late post. 
Thanks to @Paul33 for keeping this baby for me.  Received on monday moring and ran straight to the vape shop for a battery even before opening the package. 
Thanks for the complimentary juices! 




Been vaping this requiem kit every time the battery is fully charged. Up to 3 times a day. The flavour is excellent. My primary setup has become my secondary with this tiny baby.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/21)

@KZOR mail , and tnx for the wraps !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/21)

Vapemail Baby! Nothing better than receiving a Furyan in mint condition than receiving 2  Oh sorry my bad! A 3rd one is attached to the pair to use for spares. Talking about a bargain deal! Thank you @ChrisG

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## vicTor (12/10/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (12/10/21)

I don't care what any of you or the voices in my head says! It's vape mail! Why else would a bald/skinhead guy be buying a fancy hairdryer other than to rewrap batteries

Decided to spoil myself, as my old 1400W one without any attachments was struggling with some of the thicker wraps from Fasttech and this one just kinda jumped into my basket while I was looking for the vinegar in a very upside down Checkers that is being renovated.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 9


----------



## Mzr (13/10/21)

Cheap goodies I just had to

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Christos (13/10/21)

One of these days I’m going to try this cotton out 

Thanks @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 4


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (13/10/21)

Finally got around to getting a new toolkit and I just had to get some other highly hyped stuff as well... Now the wait for Courier guy begins!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/21)

OMG! Epic Vape Mail Baby! It pays to have good connections because you get stuff ahead of launch dates! My Billet Box panels from Obey Robot arrived! I am over the moon with them and they came out way better than I had expected! Major Bazinga! Thank you @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/21)

Vape Mail from Russia Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/10/21)

Huge Shoutout and Thanks to @SarelD !!!

Grus got a sleeve now:











And then for the Coup de grâce.... new NCV2 sleeve!!! Epic AF!

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/10/21)

A Big Thank You to @Ridha Khan !!

Second Vertex added to the MTL arsenal with some juice and a driptip for the DL's!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Miks786 (14/10/21)

Got my Reload S RDA from @RiccoS, big thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (14/10/21)

Miks786 said:


> Got my Reload S RDA from @RiccoS, big thanks
> View attachment 241485


God damnit! Now I have FOMO and it's a very hard to find RDA.... One of the best looking RDA's I've ever seen in my life to be honest.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Miks786 (14/10/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> God damnit! Now I have FOMO and it's a very hard to find RDA.... One of the best looking RDA's I've ever seen in my life to be honest.


I know the feeling bud, I couldn't hold the itch when i saw it for sale

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (14/10/21)

QP Designs Mini Toolkit, Rhino Frappe, Null White Chocolate Crunchie and Orange Cape Hope (Yes that's right... Orange "brandy")

On a side note: toolkit came with a screwdriver that also acts as a Jig/Coiling tool, Now my question is, What's some good prebuilt wire spools that gives amazing flavor?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Miks786 (15/10/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> View attachment 241496
> QP Designs Mini Toolkit, Rhino Frappe, Null White Chocolate Crunchie and Orange Cape Hope (Yes that's right... Orange "brandy")
> 
> On a side note: toolkit came with a screwdriver that also acts as a Jig/Coiling tool, Now my question is, What's some good prebuilt wire spools that gives amazing flavor?


White Chocolate Crunchie FTW

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/21)

Shoutout to @Viper_SA !!!

A little weekend project to spit and shine.




And then an unexpected surprise... Pandora Box DNA40.... huge thank you for this one!!! What a legend!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Shoutout to @Viper_SA !!!
> 
> A little weekend project to spit and shine.
> 
> ...



My pleasure bud. Like I said, she's not perfect, but she deserves better than to be lying in a box in a cupboard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## E.T. (19/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (19/10/21)

Got my hands on a Golden oldie... Pun intended!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (19/10/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> View attachment 241841
> Got my hands on a Golden oldie... Pun intended!




And there she is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> View attachment 241847
> And there she is!



Through the years I've gotten on the "hype train" a few times, been disappointed more than a few times and lost a lot of money when I tried to resell stuff after the hype had passed. I am glad to see though that two of my favorite attys from a few years back are still in play and in demand it seems. The Recurve being one of them (I have 3) and the OG Zeus (of which I also have a few)

I was checking out those SE Pulse's on Sir Vape's website earlier, but all sold out. A few nice ones as far as the panels go though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Through the years I've gotten on the "hype train" a few times, been disappointed more than a few times and lost a lot of money when I tried to resell stuff after the hype had passed. I am glad to see though that two of my favorite attys from a few years back are still in play and in demand it seems. The Recurve being one of them (I have 3) and the OG Zeus (of which I also have a few)
> 
> I was checking out those SE Pulse's on Sir Vape's website earlier, but all sold out. A few nice ones as far as the panels go though


My brother got one of the last Meteorite Grey ones on the website. He also now wants a Recurve after vaping on mine but unfortunately it's impossible to find a new black or gunmetal one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/21)

Thank you @Mauritz55! Rose Gold Insider! The pics don't do it justice! It's gorgeous! One of a kind in the world! It will go into the BB Nugget! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/21)

Thank you @Mauritz55! Some new flavours to test drive! I know the Lemon Parfait is gonna be my favourite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/21)

A new record for a parcel shipped to South Africa! Five Months from Germany! But it was worth the wait and next time DHL will be the way! Drip Tips from Bill Foster of Drip-Tips Handmade by Bill 18 / 21 +! Absolutely STUNNING workmanship! So happy with them and worth every cent! They are spectacular!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Mauritz55 (20/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> A new record for a parcel shipped to South Africa! Five Months from Germany! But it was worth the wait and next time DHL will be the way! Drip Tips from Bill Fanning of Drip-Tips Handmade by Bill 18 / 21 +! Absolutely STUNNING workmanship! So happy with them and worth every cent! They are spectacular!
> View attachment 241939
> View attachment 241940
> View attachment 241941
> View attachment 241942


Bazinganess!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/21)

Vapemail been few and far between so decided to spoil myself a bit

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/21)

Well, I got this earlier today, a bit overshadowed by the great gift bestowed upon me by uncle @Rob Fisher just minutes ago, but here we go. Some pick-up mail from the wonderful guys over at https://www.vapejunction.co.za/. Don't see them being represented on the forum. I popped past their Vanderbijlpark branch after work to pick up a brand spanking new Vandy Vape Pulse 2 G10 Obsidian Black. (A real mouthful hey) 

Then I bet most of you thought I'd be running one of my spare Recurves on it, as did I at first, but I decided to dabble in dual coil for a bit with a Templar RDA that was a gift from a very dear friend, @DarthBranMuffin. Also, @charln you will be glad to see your sample hybrid aliens in action here (3mm = 0.16 ohm dual). They are brilliant as you promised and absolutely spot on on the mod's resistance reader! Then, I had to choose a juice for her maiden voyage. In comes an old favorite. (Now some years ago the very same uncle @Rob Fisher sent me a bottle of White Label Key Lime Pie juice). Sadly they are no longer in business and I don't know what happened to them as I was out of vaping for some time. Well, @method1 made his Mr. Hardwick's Lime Pie and I was in love again. The current bottle I have was graciously mixed for me from their one shot by non other than the brilliant mixologist, @ivc_mixer. So, as you can see I have much to be grateful for tonight. We don't see the positives often enough I believe. I used to be a "every silver lining has a dark cloud" kind of person, until I met some of the most amazing people on this forum. So thank you to you all!

Well, eventually, here is my humble vape mail....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/21)

Vape delivery , @Intuthu Kagesi made this stand for the Blotto army , thank you very much ! This is actually a piece of my wooden floor planks that we replaced last year .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## AKS (21/10/21)

Thank you very much @JurgensSt ,
lightning fast delivery as usual.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## GSM500 (21/10/21)

Snap and also thanks to @JurgensSt for prompt delivery

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Viper_SA (21/10/21)

Thanks to @Faiyaz Cheulkar for sending me an old mod and a 510 to try and get my restoration project going again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Devon Strydom (21/10/21)

@Keen@n received in great condition. Great person to deal with. Absolutely love this Rta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (21/10/21)

Rabbit Stew!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Echo RTA from Umbrella Mods!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (22/10/21)

Just another HUGE thank you to uncle @Rob Fisher for the amazing pif! Also, many thanks for the juice and I do know how you love your drip tips, so a special thank you for this one. Couldn't wait for the courier to arrive today! So chuffed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Rabbit Stew!!!
> 
> View attachment 242069


Another one??? They need a new name now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Another one??? They need a new name now!


Not exactly in the "Drag" or "Aegis" territory but at least no animals are harmed with those two!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (22/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just another HUGE thank you to uncle @Rob Fisher for the amazing pif! Also, many thanks for the juice and I do know how you love your drip tips, so a special thank you for this one. Couldn't wait for the courier to arrive today! So chuffed!
> 
> View attachment 242144


Love my half moon, usually comes with matching drip tip but looks like @Rob Fisher has more than compensated for that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/10/21)

Some vape pick-up mail from the vape meet today. Thanks @JurgensSt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Some vape pick-up mail from the vape meet today. Thanks @JurgensSt!
> 
> View attachment 242213
> View attachment 242214


Ah bugger please let me know what you think. I’ve been eyeballing that one and really really want to spend more of my wife’s money on one!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (23/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Ah bugger please let me know what you think. I’ve been eyeballing that one and really really want to spend more of my wife’s money on one!



Will do, as soon as I get it going. It's not making contact on the Half Moon though... Need to figure out what's up here, and we have bloody loadshedding and very limited attery power on the phone. Plus, I'm missing the bloody F1 qualifying.... Grrrrr

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Will do, as soon as I get it going. It's not making contact on the Half Moon though... Need to figure out what's up here, and we have bloody loadshedding and very limited attery power on the phone. Plus, I'm missing the bloody F1 qualifying.... Grrrrr


Thanks dude. I’m loving the look of it and I think that airflow is gonna be a winner!

not much going on in the qualifying yet. Still build up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks dude. I’m loving the look of it and I think that airflow is gonna be a winner!
> 
> not much going on in the qualifying yet. Still build up.



Yeah, our power will be out till 00:30. Tomorrow from 22:00 again, so I might miss the end of the race. Sucks ass

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, our power will be out till 00:30. Tomorrow from 22:00 again, so I might miss the end of the race. Sucks ass


Load shedding is just the best. We have it tomorrow morning at 8-10. Perfect for kids!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/21)

For the Mrs from @Vaperite South Africa ! Awesome quick-fast service!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> For the Mrs from @Vaperite South Africa ! Awesome quick-fast service!
> 
> View attachment 242317



Decided to try something new... Unboxing Vape Mail Video... be gentle, it's my first time...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Rooigevaar! You rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Solo XXX Mints emergency bottle from @Rooigevaar! Thanks for organising @BaD Mountain because we were at code red status!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (25/10/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 242357



ooooohhh... aaaaaaahhh

Waiting to hear your verdict on that mod, it's on my shortlist.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (25/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> ooooohhh... aaaaaaahhh
> 
> Waiting to hear your verdict on that mod, it's on my shortlist.


Got it in my least favourite colour but in hand even the Black looks good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/10/21)

Think I'm sorted with battery holders for a while.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## LeislB (25/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Decided to try something new... Unboxing Vape Mail Video... be gentle, it's my first time...



Is this a rebuildable mesh coil tank? So you're actually making a mesh coil each time? What does your wife say about the flavour?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/21)

LeislB said:


> Is this a rebuildable mesh coil tank? So you're actually making a mesh coil each time? What does your wife say about the flavour?



Yes, it is the Rebuildable Mesh Coil Tank. Will do a quick video on the next wicking session. Mrs is currently trying it out, should have some sort of verdict by tomorrow morning on it. It is a bit airy so I might make a slight alteration on both the coil building side and the AFC (subject to a couple days worth of testing still).

So far so good, she is happy with the flavor. Still early days though.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (26/10/21)

Vapemail baby! Trying the new juice line by @ivc_mixer who was very kind to customize the Nic strength for me. Legend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Lightbringer (26/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Decided to try something new... Unboxing Vape Mail Video... be gentle, it's my first time...



Very good for your first video unboxing. Need more SA youtubers to watch more of.
Got to admit this tank makes me feel like a real girl.... oooooo pretty.... must have. Only thing putting me off is that if I like it, I'll have to get more than one, as I like changing my flavour a few times a day. So would probably need 2 or 3 at least

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (26/10/21)

Vape pick up at my local store

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (26/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! Trying the new juice line by @ivc_mixer who was very kind to customize the Nic strength for me. Legend!
> View attachment 242410



Awesome to see @Grand Guru 
Please share your views on them once you’ve had the chance to get acquainted

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (26/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Decided to try something new... Unboxing Vape Mail Video... be gentle, it's my first time...




great first video @DarthBranMuffin 
Not sure if I was imagining it but it seemed the camera was moving slightly on occasion
Was a bit off putting
Not sure if it’s just me

well done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/21)

Silver said:


> great first video @DarthBranMuffin
> Not sure if I was imagining it but it seemed the camera was moving slightly on occasion
> Was a bit off putting
> Not sure if it’s just me
> ...



Thanks @Silver ! No, it wasn't just you, I need to fix that problem.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @Silver ! No, it wasn't just you, I need to fix that problem.



ok good to know
Otherwise the picture quality was very good
All the best

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)

Silver said:


> great first video @DarthBranMuffin
> Not sure if I was imagining it but it seemed the camera was moving slightly on occasion
> Was a bit off putting
> Not sure if it’s just me
> ...


You mustn’t daydrink before making videos @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (26/10/21)

Thunderstruck!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Ordered some Rebel XXX Mint and got some extras and an awesome box and sack along with some battery wraps! @BaD Mountain you ROCK! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/21)

Some goodies from Weiner Vape! Thanks @Rooigevaar !!

Looking forward to trying out The Flying Dutchman!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## BaD Mountain (27/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ordered some Rebel XXX Mint and got some extras and an awesome box and sack along with some battery wraps! @BaD Mountain you ROCK! Thank you!
> View attachment 242504
> View attachment 242502
> View attachment 242503




Our pleasure Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/21)

A bit of DIY restock for the Mrs from @Flavour world Sa !!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/21)

Vapemail baby! The Rabbit R and some consumables finally made it to my office today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (27/10/21)

It arrived! Thanks @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Raindance (27/10/21)

Awesome video @DarthBranMuffin, some slight technical issues, nothing to Karen about, and in terms of content, spot on. Wish more reviewers would show me what I want to see rather than tell me what they think I should hear.

Great job.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/21)

Vapemail baby! Some RDAs to try out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/10/21)

Always a pleasure doing business with @adriaanh !! Thank you kindly!!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (28/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Always a pleasure doing business with @adriaanh !! Thank you kindly!!
> 
> View attachment 242661


Thank you kind sir!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## swisscheese (28/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Got the grandfather of all tanks today. I knew it was big, but dang, this thing is a *monster*!! Photo comparison against my Hellvape Rebirth.
> 
> View attachment 240296


it looks like another toy that also requires batteries

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER (28/10/21)

Coil mail thanks @charln let the coil testing begin they look awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (28/10/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Coil mail thanks @charln let the coil testing begin they look awesome.
> View attachment 242668



Im currently running a set of those hybrid aliens in my Templar rda on the Pulse II. Great Vape. Enjoy the testing

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/10/21)

Some epic vape mail today:

Siren v4 from the absolute Gentleman of gentlemen, @Ruwaid, thank you for all the extra goodies, appreciate it immensely bud!



And then a package from the Legendary @Rooigevaar, as soon as I saw the post on the Wiener Vape FB page I just had to order it, haven't had VCT in years! Thank you for the prompt and amazing service from your team Mnr Heyneke!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## THE REAPER (28/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Im currently running a set of those hybrid aliens in my Templar rda on the Pulse II. Great Vape. Enjoy the testing


Thanks bud will do all I can say is wow using the BVC Hybrid Aliens in the Destiny RTA single coil, flavour is truly great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Miks786 (29/10/21)

Vape mail from Sirvape this morning

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/10/21)

Thank you @KZOR !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (29/10/21)

Was a little too excited and rushed to get things done before another dreaded loadshedding period may hit, so I grabbed the rda immediately and gave it a bath before setting it up now. My 2nd Nitrous. Really loving it. It's like a Citadel with an 810 drip tip. Currently on the exact same mod the Citadel was on, with the exact same juice and flavor is, wait for it, exactly the same! Had to take off the beauty ring on the Molly as it made her look like she was wearing 80's shoulder pads. Little brother on the left, big brother on the right.

Edit: Sorry, thanks @JurgensSt at Inkd Vapor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Lightbringer (30/10/21)

Got some exciting mail from Wiener Vape Co. Wonderful service from them.

All three have been built already and flavour is great.

Love the MTL pods because they are more comfortable for me with the thinner mouth piece.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (31/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA (31/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242834



What's in the box? Can't say that I know that emblem...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (31/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242834


Wow is that a dmd squonk or just the box

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor (31/10/21)

Mzr said:


> Wow is that a dmd squonk or just the box



...yes !

I collect empty boxes

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Mollie (31/10/21)

vicTor said:


> ...yes !
> 
> I collect empty boxes


Haha I can bring you alot of those empty boxes I can deliver

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (31/10/21)

Mzr said:


> Wow is that a dmd squonk or just the box


What is a dmd squonk? Unless I can see it, it does not exist.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)

Vapemail baby! Some One shot spoils ftom the Flavour World. They're having great specials

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Ceo from MT Essentials has arrived from Croatia!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH (2/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ceo from MT Essentials has arrived from Croatia!
> View attachment 243047
> View attachment 243048
> View attachment 243049
> ...



Boro tank designs always look a bit lazy…

…until now. 

That’s stunning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH (2/11/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242834



There’s a certain amount of cruelty involved in not showing the contents 

Which design?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (2/11/21)

DavyH said:


> There’s a certain amount of cruelty involved in not showing the contents
> 
> Which design?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-1330#post-943085

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/21)

new kids ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Lightbringer (3/11/21)

Got happy mail today.

Wonderful purchase from DarthBranMuffin. He so kindly put a coil in and wicked it for me. Now to wait to get home and put some juice in. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/11/21)

Lightbringer said:


> Got happy mail today.
> 
> Wonderful purchase from DarthBranMuffin. He so kindly put a coil in and wicked it for me. Now to wait to get home and put some juice in. Looking forward to it.
> View attachment 243169



Only a pleasure! Hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (3/11/21)

A big thanks to @SAVapeGear! I was worried about the dark bottles not "fitting in" with the overall look of the mod, but I think it works well. A little less capacity than the bottle I have in now (no idea what brand it is) but such a nice "squish-factor" to them. If this wasn't such a decent forum I might have made comparisons 

Just felt like a total idiot when I had to google how they open

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Miks786 (4/11/21)

Well awaited Vape mail from @Nick_Naidoo…

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/21)

Epic bran muffin flavoured vapemail baby! A Martian semi mech tube and bonus NCV 1 courtesy of the @DarthBranMuffin. It was a great pleasure sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Epic bran muffin flavoured vapemail baby! A Martian semi mech tube and bonus NCV 1 courtesy of the @DarthBranMuffin. It was a great pleasure sir!
> 
> View attachment 243271



Always a pleasure mixing business and pleasure with you sir! Enjoy them!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (4/11/21)

Found another Pumper on the cheap, and...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/21)

Thank you @Christo@26 !!!

Going to keep me busy for a while now!




And thank you @Sir Vape for speedy service for the spares!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/21)

Guess wbo scored a second Brunhilde  pick up vapemail from @Henlo11. A huge vouch for the man. His gear is always spotless

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## AKS (4/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Guess wbo scored a second Brunhilde  pick up vapemail from @Henlo11. A huge vouch for the man. His gear is always spotless
> View attachment 243305


Ja nee. Bloem people are good people.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## AZAM-ZN (5/11/21)

Friday stuff. Pictures don’t do justice!! #Stratum #04

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/21)

AZAM-ZN said:


> Friday stuff. Pictures don’t do justice!! #Stratum #04
> View attachment 243363
> View attachment 243362



The most perfect mod of all time! Congrats! As a matter of interest, how did you ship yours from Russia?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN (5/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> The most perfect mod of all time! Congrats! As a matter of interest, how did you ship yours from Russia?


Andrey could not get it shipped here and suggested Vapstor. However Chris- Stattqualm was able to get it here ….

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/21)

AZAM-ZN said:


> Andrey could not get it shipped here and suggested Vapstor. However Chris- Stattqualm was able to get it here ….



Winner! Chris is a first-class fellow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/11/21)

Ordered two more Nitrous+ rda's and two YFTK squonk bottles. In retrospect the bottles weren't the best purchase... Way to soft for my liking. Very, very soft and won't even stand upright by themselves  (but it does say super soft on the website to be fair to the seller) Finally arrived last night.
At least I know they are rockin' rda's.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/21)

Abyss Storm Trooper! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance (6/11/21)

Vapemail. Received yesterday but I had some technical difficulties uploading. 
Better late than never!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Chanelr (7/11/21)

Got some vapemail on Friday from @univapo.
@StompieZA I believe you sent this locally, thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## VansVapes (7/11/21)

SMRT coil kit for my Voopoo Pnp tank. 

Very easy to build. Great flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (7/11/21)

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 243442
> 
> Got some vapemail on Friday from @univapo.
> @StompieZA I believe you sent this locally, thank you


Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/11/21)

VansVapes said:


> SMRT coil kit for my Voopoo Pnp tank.
> 
> Very easy to build. Great flavour.
> View attachment 243450
> ...


Such cool little mods these

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## AZAM-ZN (8/11/21)

Vape mail month it seems. In awe of the size and beauty of this mod…. Welcome home little ANTI

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/21)

AZAM-ZN said:


> Vape mail month it seems. In awe of the size and beauty of this mod…. Welcome home little ANTI
> View attachment 243549
> View attachment 243550
> View attachment 243551



Congrats @AZAM-ZN! That's a beauty!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (9/11/21)

Resistance said:


> Welcome back!


 Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix (9/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Ceo from MT Essentials has arrived from Croatia!
> View attachment 243047
> View attachment 243048
> View attachment 243049
> ...


No way.... No... No please NO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Morix (9/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 243160
> 
> new kids ...


Dope teslas.. Only box ill cary, if i were into boxes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/21)

Vapemail baby! I needed a bling bling RDA for my Furyans! TM pro series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/11/21)

We've all been there: "I'm not buying anything else for the rest of the year..." Aaaaaaaand then your eye 'slips' towards the ECIGSSA classifieds page, and something just catches your eye... This is one of those moments. So after raiding a packing warehouse, building 'agt-honnerd-aggen-taggen-tag' PNP Smart Coils for his house master and depleting the entire KZN duct tape supply, I finally received this Amazing Vape mail from the one and only Muffin aficionado, @DarthBranMuffin!


A truly Shiny Reo! With a truckload of spares. OK, I promise, no more purchases after this.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We've all been there: "I'm not buying anything else for the rest of the year..." Aaaaaaaand then your eye 'slips' towards the ECIGSSA classifieds page, and something just catches your eye... This is one of those moments. So after raiding a packing warehouse, building 'agt-honnerd-aggen-taggen-tag' PNP Smart Coils for his house master and depleting the entire KZN duct tape supply, I finally received this Amazing Vape mail from the one and only Muffin aficionado, @DarthBranMuffin!
> View attachment 243614
> 
> A truly Shiny Reo! With a truckload of spares. OK, I promise, no more purchases after this.....


Congrats on your buy. My eyw was twitching on it but I believe it is in better hands. I wish you well with it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We've all been there: "I'm not buying anything else for the rest of the year..." Aaaaaaaand then your eye 'slips' towards the ECIGSSA classifieds page, and something just catches your eye... This is one of those moments. So after raiding a packing warehouse, building 'agt-honnerd-aggen-taggen-tag' PNP Smart Coils for his house master and depleting the entire KZN duct tape supply, I finally received this Amazing Vape mail from the one and only Muffin aficionado, @DarthBranMuffin!
> View attachment 243614
> 
> A truly Shiny Reo! With a truckload of spares. OK, I promise, no more purchases after this.....



Sweet! Glad she arrived safely at her new home! Enjoy it General!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (9/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We've all been there: "I'm not buying anything else for the rest of the year..." Aaaaaaaand then your eye 'slips' towards the ECIGSSA classifieds page, and something just catches your eye... This is one of those moments. So after raiding a packing warehouse, building 'agt-honnerd-aggen-taggen-tag' PNP Smart Coils for his house master and depleting the entire KZN duct tape supply, I finally received this Amazing Vape mail from the one and only Muffin aficionado, @DarthBranMuffin!
> View attachment 243614
> 
> A truly Shiny Reo! With a truckload of spares. OK, I promise, no more purchases after this.....


Promises promises or from now on competition winnings only lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Morix (10/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We've all been there: "I'm not buying anything else for the rest of the year..." Aaaaaaaand then your eye 'slips' towards the ECIGSSA classifieds page, and something just catches your eye... This is one of those moments. So after raiding a packing warehouse, building 'agt-honnerd-aggen-taggen-tag' PNP Smart Coils for his house master and depleting the entire KZN duct tape supply, I finally received this Amazing Vape mail from the one and only Muffin aficionado, @DarthBranMuffin!
> View attachment 243614
> 
> A truly Shiny Reo! With a truckload of spares. OK, I promise, no more purchases after this.....


Oh yes, the classical " im done for now, i CANT spend or afford to spend any more money".

My weakness is copper and tubes. Ill probably buy it but then eat cornflakes for a week.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (10/11/21)

Day 1 purchase

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/21)

Remnants of a successful driveway meet and some dropped vapemail! Thanks @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Remnants of a successful driveway meet and some dropped vapemail! Thanks @Paul33
> 
> View attachment 243660


Go big or go home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (10/11/21)

Some @Dela Rey Steyn mail. Thanks buddy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (10/11/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Some @Dela Rey Steyn mail. Thanks buddy.
> View attachment 243662



my my, this juice likes to travel all over SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (10/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> Go big or go home!



so the Nitrous did'nt visit you long ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/21)

vicTor said:


> so the Nitrous did'nt visit you long ?



He didn't want to give my Tauren back... so I took the NOZ hostage...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/21)

vicTor said:


> my my, this juice likes to travel all over SA



Just spreading the love like the ODV intended

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## VansVapes (10/11/21)

AZAM-ZN said:


> Vape mail month it seems. In awe of the size and beauty of this mod…. Welcome home little ANTI
> View attachment 243549
> View attachment 243550
> View attachment 243551


Beautiful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AKS (10/11/21)

Received about a week ago,finally had time to open them. Thank you kindly @Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Vape Projects (10/11/21)

Thank you for your support sir
Hope you enjoy them 
Have a great week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly Vape Mail but I love these fancy boxes to store my vape goodies in! Boxes by Brian Coetzee!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Creative 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (11/11/21)

Some superspeed vape mail! 



Thank you @Angelskeeper.
Crisp and clean. Wicked and ready.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/21)

Vapemail baby! A JKM Remastered courtesy of @EZBlend perfectly well wrapped and spotless tank. I love my JKM so can't wait to throw a build in this one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/21)

vicTor said:


> so the Nitrous did'nt visit you long ?


No we didn’t get along.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Red Pill stock up arrived!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> He didn't want to give my Tauren back... so I took the NOZ hostage...


What Tauren?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> What Tauren?
> 
> View attachment 243803




 TAUREN!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> TAUREN!!!!!


What Tauren?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Morix (12/11/21)

Originally, i was going to receive x2 sets of BVC coils from @charln. Upon arrival this was found. Kind hearted. Thank you so much for the gifts.

Ill be placing pictures a bit later regarding the BVC's received.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (12/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Red Pill stock up arrived!
> View attachment 243769


Ill say this in Afrikaans...... Goeie fok!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Morix (12/11/21)

Morix said:


> View attachment 243786
> 
> 
> Originally, i was going to receive x2 sets of BVC coils from @charln. Upon arrival this was found. Kind hearted. Thank you so much for the gifts.
> ...



Alrighty, please dont get anxiety. Enjoy. BVC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/21)

Morix said:


> Alrighty, please dont get anxiety. Enjoy. BVC.
> 
> View attachment 243852
> View attachment 243853
> ...


Can’t go wrong with @charln ’s coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (12/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> Can’t go wrong with @charln ’s coils.



those ohms dude, something can go wrong...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/21)

I agree with @vicTor. That’s too low….

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## charln (12/11/21)

They should settle on 0.095-0.100 (I tested on a DNA250C). Please check. 
As always please do all the necessary checks and precautions for mech devices, that’s a non-negotiable!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (12/11/21)

Morix said:


> Alrighty, please dont get anxiety. Enjoy. BVC.
> 
> View attachment 243852
> View attachment 243853
> ...


Absolutely great photos but man the spitting shows up like solar flares! Personally don't see the enjoyment but each to their own!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (12/11/21)

I have to admit to being scared to load a tube mech with those coils. The OBS engine I got recently came with dual twisted and ohmed out at 0.14 for the pair. The heat was ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morix (12/11/21)

Morix said:


> Alrighty, please dont get anxiety. Enjoy. BVC.
> 
> View attachment 243852
> View attachment 243853
> ...



Just to put everyone at ease i did remove them. I have been on mechs for quite some time so dont worry i appreciate the concern though. Made nice fotos, vaped on it a bit and then removed. 

Still a stunning comp set of coils, so ill keep em. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 243870
> View attachment 243871



What is that shiny monster with teal o-rings?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (12/11/21)

Morix said:


> Just to put everyone at ease i did remove them. I have been on mechs for quite some time so dont worry i appreciate the concern though. Made nice fotos, vaped on it a bit and then removed.
> 
> Still a stunning comp set of coils, so ill keep em. Thanks again.



I think you're better off, all you need is one battery to say howzit ! and you got a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (12/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What is that shiny monster with teal o-rings?


Auguse Era Pro mate, I'm sure i saw someone on the forum has had one a while but can't remember who!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/21)

Timwis said:


> Auguse Era Pro mate, I'm sure i saw someone on the forum has had one a while but can't remember who!



Aaah, yes, didnt check the picture on the box, just looked at the tank and couldn't make it out... thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (12/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Aaah, yes, didnt check the picture on the box, just looked at the tank and couldn't make it out... thanks!


If the airflow inlet was in vision you would of named it in one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (12/11/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## GSM500 (13/11/21)

Timwis said:


> Auguse Era Pro mate, I'm sure i saw someone on the forum has had one a while but can't remember who!


I have had the Era Pro for a while now, great MTL tank. Too tight for RDL. I keep the side airflow closed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (13/11/21)

GSM500 said:


> I have had the Era Pro for a while now, great MTL tank. Too tight for RDL. I keep the side airflow closed


Not even used it but yep not expecting anything other than MTL, looking at it surprised it isn't officially called the Era Pro MTL RTA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morix (15/11/21)

vicTor said:


> I think you're better off, all you need is one battery to say howzit ! and you got a problem


been smacking these 30t's. For over 2 years with the cells. i think its safe to say SAMSUNG really is a good battery. i can truly say now only are they getting a bit weak at the 3 year mark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/21)

Vape Mail Baby! 

21700 Battery carriers. 



Caliburn A2 - They tell me it's a pretty good pod! Let's see.



Yes, it's a dual coil RTA with 810 driptip so not in my wheelhouse but the Solo was lekker so let's check this out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/21)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Munro31 (16/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 244084

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (16/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 244084


Uncle Rob it’s been 30 minutes… you can’t keep us waiting like this

edit: oops, should’ve checked the other thread…

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (17/11/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Devon Strydom (17/11/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 244142



Sooo much want

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/11/21)

A tub filled with goodies to play with! Thanks @charln ! Super stoked to try them out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A tub filled with goodies to play with! Thanks @charln ! Super stoked to try them out!
> 
> View attachment 244154


Not jealous. I am not jealous. 

not at all!!!

NOT!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> Not jealous. I am not jealous.
> 
> not at all!!!
> 
> NOT!!!


I rate you pop over for a "Driveway Meet" and complain about the shoddy performance on loaner Taurens, and demand a re-coil / re-wick ... I hear the ambiance, the service, the company and the muffins are all great

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I rate you pop over for a "Driveway Meet" and complain about the shoddy performance on loaner Taurens, and demand a re-coil / re-wick ... I hear the ambiance, the service, the company and the muffins are all great


I think you may be onto something here. I’ve been married a long time, I’ve had demands thrown at me for years! I’m pretty sure I can turn that around and try demand something for a change!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> I think you may be onto something here. I’ve been married a long time, I’ve had demands thrown at me for years! I’m pretty sure I can turn that around and try demand something for a change!



"Try" at home first, if it doesn't work there, don't come try it here...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> "Try" at home first, if it doesn't work there, don't come try it here...


And here I thought we were friends and you want to send me into a danger/war zone like that.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (18/11/21)

Man, it's been a long time since I've received some vape mail(received 2 days ago but been busy). Excited for this one, haven't used a mech in ages.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## MIKE6236 (18/11/21)

DIY supply vapemail!




Always great prices and service at BLCK. @Nick Black 
Thanks for the stickers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Miks786 (18/11/21)

Some vapemail received yesterday…I just had to scratch an itch

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/21)

A new world record for slow shipping. France to South Africa over 6 months! I thought the parcel was lost for sure but it pitched up today! So Happy Days! Skyline R has a new Bell Cap! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Morix (19/11/21)

Miks786 said:


> View attachment 244237
> Some vapemail received yesterday…I just had to scratch an itch


where how when......?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Miks786 (19/11/21)

Morix said:


> where how when......?


Got it from @Christo@26

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Morix (19/11/21)

Miks786 said:


> Got it from @Christo@26


Does he stock or was is a personal sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miks786 (19/11/21)

Morix said:


> Does he stock or was is a personal sale.


Personal sale buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 244660

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


I'm even scared to read that name out loud... You never know!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/11/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 244660



You got my attention... now what is in the box?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You got my attention... now what is in the box?


It says RDTA. got my attention as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You got my attention... now what is in the box?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm even scared to read that name out loud... You never know!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Parcel from Malaysia! Whoooo! And Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH (23/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm even scared to read that name out loud... You never know!


No worries. If a Norse warrior died in battle, he went to Valhalla. If he died peacefully in bed, Helheim. Not nearly as much fun as Valhalla, apparently - but who did they ask?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (23/11/21)

Some vape mail today. Didn't have the patience to wait for the weekend and only to have stuff sold out, so I grabbed a few items that I felt were already very well priced and discounted. Some wire from Vape Cartel (don't see them listed on the forum anymore to tag them) and some other goodies from @JurgensSt over at Inkd Vapor. A back-up charger, some cotton and some spare parts for the Nitrous RDA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm even scared to read that name out loud... You never know!



At least now we know where all the naughty Dead Rabbit's goes...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)

And the new kid on my block ...he arrived safely from C/T. @Zack Damon TNX!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> And the new kid on my block ...he arrived safely from C/T. @Zack Damon TNX!
> View attachment 244732



 TAUREN!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (25/11/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (25/11/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33 (25/11/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 244780


And is it a yay or a nay?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/11/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 244780



Dibs!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (25/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> And is it a yay or a nay?


It's a no idea yet mate!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/11/21)

Timwis said:


> It's a no idea yet mate!


That should be my life slogan

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zack Damon (26/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


> And the new kid on my block ...he arrived safely from C/T. @Zack Damon TNX!
> View attachment 244732


Hope you happy with everything

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

...thanks @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> ...thanks @JurgensSt
> View attachment 244824



Show us the contents dammit

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (26/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Show us the contents dammit


He bought a fancy cardboard thingy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr (26/11/21)

Placed a small order by @ivc_mixer and he threw in two samples to try. Thank you for going the extra mile. So far... Mind blown, now I just need to stop being lazy and get some wicking done

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Morix (26/11/21)

Chanelr said:


> Placed a small order by @ivc_mixer and he threw in two samples to try. Thank you for going the extra mile. So far... Mind blown, now I just need to stop being lazy and get some wicking done
> 
> View attachment 244830


Let me know how that lime shake is. Just waiting on my vape mail from @ivc_mixer then ill have a total of 12 / 13 of his juices. Ill do a full flavor profile review when received.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Morix (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A tub filled with goodies to play with! Thanks @charln ! Super stoked to try them out!
> 
> View attachment 244154


These coils smacked my tits off. Will probably never use anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)

Morix said:


> Let me know how that lime shake is. Just waiting on my vape mail from @ivc_mixer then ill have a total of 12 / 13 of his juices. Ill do a full flavor profile review when received.


I’m also intrigued to know about the lime shake!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’m also intrigued to know about the lime shake!


Once you've had this mans juice, there's no going back #justsaying

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Once you've had this mans juice, there's no going back #justsaying


Time to raid the Mrs’s bank account methinks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>


I’m comfortable with taking my kids money as well

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Danman110 (27/11/21)

Some Saturday black Friday vape mail. Other online retailers should really get some tips form vape shops. Great service.











Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr (27/11/21)

Morix said:


> Let me know how that lime shake is. Just waiting on my vape mail from @ivc_mixer then ill have a total of 12 / 13 of his juices. Ill do a full flavor profile review when received.





Paul33 said:


> I’m also intrigued to know about the lime shake!



Definitely a good flavour but based on my own tastebuds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

Surprise Saturday delivery by TCG from @Sir Vape ! Now where to start...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Munro31 (27/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Surprise Saturday delivery by TCG from @Sir Vape ! Now where to start...
> 
> View attachment 244867


I'm interested on how the Type Two does, I haven't vaped a dual coil in a very long time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Surprise Saturday delivery by TCG from @Sir Vape ! Now where to start...
> View attachment 244867


Oooooooo .... nice  ... Build and vape it already ... we need details

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

Munro31 said:


> I'm interested on how the Type Two does, I haven't vaped a dual coil in a very long time!





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Oooooooo .... nice  ... Build and vape it already ... we need details



All in good time gents, all in good time... good things comes to those who waits...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (27/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> All in good time gents, all in good time... good things comes to those who waits...


I don't wana!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Morix (27/11/21)

Chanelr said:


> Definitely a good flavour but based on my own tastebuds


Do a short review if u can and tag me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

Some Steam Labz juice from Magic Clouds Vapoury with an Ice Booster for those hot Durban summer days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/21)

Munro31 said:


> I don't wana!!!!



In short, first impressions and two fixer-uppers later....

Gas Mods Pallas: If I had a gorge outside my backyard, it might have ended up in there already. But, the vulture is a patient bird. Cleaning it again and will try tomorrow again once I am in a better mood.

Type Two: Seems I have to learn to wick all over again, this one is a challenge. First tank and 3rd hit was a dry hit... TOO MUCH COTTON DUDE, YOU KNEW THAT AND STILL VAPED IT.. SUFFER BABY SUFFER!!! Trimmed it down and better now, but not perfect yet. Needs a bit more play time for a final verdict too.

Will do proper feedback on both once they were tried and tested for a few days.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Munro31 (27/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> In short, first impressions and two fixer-uppers later....
> 
> Gas Mods Pallas: If I had a gorge outside my backyard, it might have ended up in there already. But, the vulture is a patient bird. Cleaning it again and will try tomorrow again once I am in a better mood.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right! I know I'm in for a challenge!!! Cannot wait for it to arrive so I can get so frustrated I scream at the neighbors! We will get through this boet!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (27/11/21)

Munro31 said:


> Sounds about right! I know I'm in for a challenge!!! Cannot wait for it to arrive so I can get so frustrated I scream at the neighbors! We will get through this boet!


Ay my type two is giving me beans here also, it's the first time in years the learning curve is large with the wicking but I feel once I get it, it's gonna be superb!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)

Timwis said:


> It's a no idea yet mate!


Any idea yet?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (27/11/21)

Jengz said:


> Ay my type two is giving me beans here also, it's the first time in years the learning curve is large with the wicking but I feel once I get it, it's gonna be superb!


Monday it's my turn, but we will figure it out! Poor neighbors gna kak though

Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Timwis (28/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> And is it a yay or a nay?


No impressive airflow design as with the vessel that comes with the Pulse AIO, just standard bottom airflow outlet but easy build and wick and the 520 shows that just simple bottom airflow still can deliver top notch flavour! The included inserts allow anything from pretty darn tight MTL to a genuine RDL! Cthulhu Mod has brought thoroughbred MTL into the Boro arena!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/21)

Vape Mail Baby! The U-Mods Unific AIO from Greece!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The U-Mods Unific AIO from Greece!
> View attachment 244984
> View attachment 244985



What's in the box?! Show and tell dammit

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> What's in the box?! Show and tell dammit



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-u-mods-unific-aio.t74702/

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (29/11/21)

Whoohoo!!



Thank you @ivc_mixer !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Whoohoo!!
> View attachment 245067
> 
> 
> Thank you @ivc_mixer !!!


You're very welcome. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)

Vapemail baby! I tried to be very selective this year. The Obelisk!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/11/21)

His and Hers! Thanks @ivc_mixer !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper (30/11/21)

A little pre-xmas present to myself...

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> A little pre-xmas present to myself...
> View attachment 245159


You sure are getting a discount on the V4 ​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (30/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> You sure are getting a discount on the V4 ​


V1,V2,V3 & the SE kit.... all i need still are the challenger caps... and theyre proving difficult to get hold of...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> V1,V2,V3 & the SE kit.... all i need still are the challenger caps... and theyre proving difficult to get hold of...



And the SQ as well...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> A little pre-xmas present to myself...
> View attachment 245159


This is solid. I think the priest and butcher caps should fit. ( check if you have em)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)

Prize vapemail baby! Miso kit and replacement pods courtesy of @ivc_mixer. Thank you voice more for the opportunity sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Prize vapemail baby! Miso kit and replacement pods courtesy of @ivc_mixer. Thank you voice more for the opportunity sir!
> View attachment 245241


You're very welcome. Hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/21)

Black Friday mail from Vape King.

Three mods for the price of one. (They are all mods with 510 adapters for the Drag and Manto Max). The coils in the Manto are fantastic. Even slightly better than Pnp mesh coils. I doubt that I will be buying any more of them as I will continue to use it as a mod.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> V1,V2,V3 & the SE kit.... all i need still are the challenger caps... and theyre proving difficult to get hold of...


https://www.elementvape.com/dead-rabbit-challenge-cap-by-hellvape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

x4 30ts and one packet of apologetic cookies. You are forgiven afrivape. Plus a 90 bux cash refund. 

1 of 3 packages done. 2 to go.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mollie (1/12/21)

Received my other miso pod today from @Slick in excellent condition as posted 
Thank you very much and it was a slick transaction, will deal with you again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (2/12/21)

Morix said:


> https://www.elementvape.com/dead-rabbit-challenge-cap-by-hellvape


If anyone is interested, I found a local supplier who has the butcher challenge cap in stock, however they only have black and ss
https://totalvape.co.za/products/he...2&_sid=db4276776&_ss=r&variant=34791255244960

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix (2/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> If anyone is interested, I found a local supplier who has the butcher challenge cap in stock, however they only have black and ss
> https://totalvape.co.za/products/he...2&_sid=db4276776&_ss=r&variant=34791255244960


Dang... I think, well for me the reason why i want them is because of the copper and brass look.


----------



## Grand Guru (2/12/21)

Epic black Friday vapemail! A little piece of sexiness

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (2/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Epic black Friday vapemail! A little piece of sexiness
> 
> View attachment 245364
> View attachment 245365


Small detail but love the copper colour edging to the fire button and nice to see on a mainstream mod the panels are not just stickers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morix (2/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Epic black Friday vapemail! A little piece of sexiness
> 
> View attachment 245364
> View attachment 245365


Lucky you. 3 business days and yet nothing on my side. Only thing is did receive were the 30ts and that's only after a heated email, if that wasn't sent probably would have still been waiting.

This is my 1st experience with such delays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Miks786 (2/12/21)

Vapemail received, growing the QP collection

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Angelskeeper (2/12/21)

Morix said:


> Dang... I think, well for me the reason why i want them is because of the copper and brass look.


Wanted it for that reason as well, but ordered myself a ss one anyway

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/21)

Clear acrylic set for the Abyss from Bearded Viking Customs! Going to look awesome!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (2/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Clear acrylic set for the Abyss from Bearded Viking Customs! Going to look awesome!
> 
> View attachment 245410


SHOW US!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> SHOW US!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 245419


oooohhhhh thats purty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (3/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 245419


Very nice!!! Is that the Pioneer you have bubbling away?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Very nice!!! Is that the Pioneer you have bubbling away?



It is in(sider)deed... Absolutely lovely in the Abyss!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (3/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is in(sider)deed... Absolutely lovely in the Abyss!


Ai, down the hole I go, bye!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/21)

Pick up mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Pick up mail
> 
> View attachment 245465



It's a box!!!! Nice.... so what is in the box?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Pick up mail
> 
> View attachment 245465


One more victim of the Abyss

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (3/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Pick up mail
> 
> View attachment 245465



You're in trouble now...
Bearded Viking Customs and Obey Robot have some great kits to make yours interesting and unique. Don't forget, there are plenty of replacement bridges, buttons, conversions and things out there as well.

And they won't cost you much....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/21)

DavyH said:


> Don't forget, there are plenty of replacement bridges, buttons, conversions and things out there as well.



oh i know!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Morix (3/12/21)

Thanks to @ivc_mixer
He also threw is some 21700 cases since i didn't have any free of charge. What a leka oak this is.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/21)

BIG shout out to @KZOR , got my Christmas box !
Already puffing on my new Drag X , Mr @Intuthu Kagesi will collect some of the tanks to replace his stolen collection , inc the Baby Blotto ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/21)

Blimey Order!! Thanks @KZOR !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Stratum V9 Individual Supertusk 21700! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/12/21)

My prizes arrived today 


BIG thank you @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## MIKE6236 (3/12/21)

Thank you mister @ivc_mixer



My father-in-law loves it and my wife wants one

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> My father-in-law loves it and my wife wants one


 Oops, sorry...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Morix (3/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Thank you mister @ivc_mixer
> View attachment 245497
> View attachment 245498
> 
> My father-in-law loves it and my wife wants one


Making your xmas shopping easier.. Now you dont have to wonder what to get her.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (3/12/21)

Monark arrived today! It's bloody small as hell! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Munro31 (3/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Monday it's my turn, but we will figure it out! Poor neighbors gna kak though


@Morix , why the dislike???

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morix (4/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> @Morix , why the dislike???


You dont like getting a dislike but its fine to give one? Dislike because i dislike what you said? Im not sure how else to explain it. The button explains it pretty well. As we know not everyone will like what you say or post, its part of the game. If you post something i like then i shoot you a like and vice-versa. 1+1=2 

If people dont like me because i dont like or agree to what they say or post then thats fine by my. Id rather be hated for being real than admired for being fake. Ill always give my honest and true opinion even if it upsets a few but im definitely not going to fake it to receive a 100% like rate just to fit in with the crowd.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/21)

Morix said:


> You dont like getting a dislike but its fine to give one? Dislike because i dislike what you said? Im not sure how else to explain it. The button explains it pretty well. As we know not everyone will like what you say or post, its part of the game. If you post something i like then i shoot you a like and vice-versa. 1+1=2
> 
> If people dont like me because i dont like or agree to what they say or post then thats fine by my. Id rather be hated for being real than admired for being fake. Ill always give my honest and true opinion even if it upsets a few but im definitely not going to fake it to receive a 100% like rate just to fit in with the crowd.


Oh, you dislike this post because of your rant post? Carry on then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Oh, you dislike this post because of your rant post? Carry on then.


 
_Someone_ been reading this book and ranting? ;

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> _Someone_ been reading this book and ranting? ;


Don't believe everything you read, it just might work.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Morix (4/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Oh, you dislike this post because of your rant post? Carry on then.


If thats your understanding. I dont know how i could have made it any simpler.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/21)

Morix said:


> If thats your understanding. I dont know how i could have made it any simpler.


Post a pic maybe?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Morix (4/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Oh, you dislike this post because of your rant post? Carry on then.


If thats your understanding and what you take from that enite explanation the issue is with you. I dont know how i could have made it any simpler. Missing the entire point and seeing what you want to see. Typical. Its best we leave this. I can go all day. Continuing to bug me on a dislike proves the goldfish mentality.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/21)

Morix said:


> If thats your understanding and what you take from that enite explanation the issue is with you. I dont know how i could have made it any simpler. Missing the entire point and seeing what you want to see. Typical.


Draw pictures? Tutorial videos are all the rage, YouTube is full of them.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/21)

Morix said:


> If thats your understanding and what you take from that enite explanation the issue is with you. I dont know how i could have made it any simpler. Missing the entire point and seeing what you want to see. Typical.


I reject your reality

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MIKE6236 (4/12/21)

. . 


Anyone got some vapemail?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> . .
> 
> 
> Anyone got some vapemail?


Anyone got some popcorn?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## KZOR (4/12/21)

Morix said:


> If you post something i like then i shoot you a like and vice-versa. 1+1=2



If i don't like something which is posted 99% of the times i would just not give it a "like" / "winner" and be on my way. 
Does not make me less real or more fake.
If however i do decide to give something a dislike then it must be either something i find really offensive or a personal attack that i feel is unfounded.
I would always try and post a reason for the dislike as well.
But that is just me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/12/21)

KZOR said:


> If i don't like something which is posted 99% of the times i would just not give it a "like" / "winner" and be on my way.
> Does not make me less real or more fake.
> If however i do decide to give something a dislike then it must be either something i find really offensive or a personal attack that i feel is unfounded.
> I would always try and post a reason for the dislike as well.
> But that is just me.



Agreed, with the proviso ... unless it's blatantly obvious to all

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> . .
> 
> 
> Anyone got some vapemail?



I got some pickup mail yesterday at a few local vape stores:

Couldn't find any Samsung 25R's for my new mech, so I got these Golisi's to try in a regulated mod so I could use it's 25R's. Still can't find Belize in 6mg (beginning to think it's only made in 3mg) and the Armageddon juice. Never heard of it or seen it, but it's 6mg, smells good and the knuckle test was good. Will try it eventually when I feel like setting up a dripper for it.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Monark arrived today! It's bloody small as hell! @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 245499
> View attachment 245500
> View attachment 245501


It’s bloody awesome as hell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (6/12/21)

My Dead Rabbit collection now has a SS Challenge cap!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## MIKE6236 (7/12/21)

A quick Pick-up mail and charge today in preparation for this weeks vapemail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## MIKE6236 (8/12/21)

It has arrived! Vapemail baby! 
Thanks to @JVR1987 for this awesome opportunity to buy this beauty. Everything in top condition.




The Trolling Cricket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## JVR1987 (8/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> It has arrived! Vapemail baby!
> Thanks to @JVR1987 for this awesome opportunity to buy this beauty. Everything in top condition.
> View attachment 245882
> View attachment 245883
> ...


Big pleasure bud glad she found a good home. Enjoy my friend.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (9/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DavyH (9/12/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 245914



Nice one! Dean does some lovely work..

Still want a True Evil to keep my Puffadder company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (9/12/21)

A little prize win. Dinky little Sub Ohm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (9/12/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 245914


That’s an epic box dude

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (9/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> That’s an epic box dude



oops, sorry

Reactions: Winner 15 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (9/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> That’s an epic box dude



So much more better scandalous in Afrikaans

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (10/12/21)

Awesome service from @Sir Vape 
James even added two extra liquids f.o.c to make up for a slight delay in shipping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Morix (15/12/21)

Mail from bvc. Thank you. Copper/white tip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (15/12/21)

Almost time to post.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/21)

Early morning vape mail baby



All I can say is @GSM500 YOU ARE A LEGEND! This kit looks BRAND NEW. Shame and he running around at work yesterday and yet I got it today PERFECTLY WRAPPED.

Man and what makes this really special for me is I tried the Pied Piper Rum and Maple juice in this RTA ( on Saturday at the vape meet , all @KZOR said was try this and all I did was I want one ! After I tried it)

Now I got the expromizer 1.4 from the man himself ( Thanx for tagging me in the ad @KZOR )that made the juice I tried on Saturday and he was so kind to include a bottle Pied Piper - Rum and Maple and Pied Piper - Ember with the purchase. @GSM500 Once again thank you BIG TIME you Rock! Cheers mate

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## KZOR (15/12/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Now I got the expromizer 1.4



Hopefully it will become your daily as mine is. 
Super nice of @GSM500 (Mr Pide Piper himself) to include some of his special tobaccos.
Enjoy the setup m8 and glad you got sorted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie (15/12/21)

Pick up mail
Quickly made a stop at VK Illovo and got some wire never worked with these wire keen on finding out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew (15/12/21)

Vape Mail. I won the Lost Vape Centaurus from Liq-Kamva and they had a glitch so sent me the Golosi "T" shirt and juices extra. So stoked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Raindance (15/12/21)

First real vapemail in a very long time.




These atty’s are something else!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/12/21)

Raindance said:


> First real vapemail in a very long time.
> View attachment 246488
> 
> View attachment 246487
> ...


Congrats on your buy. I’m really surprised this atty is not getting the attention it deserves

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/21)

@vicTor you legend for helping make this happen. 

citadel arrived

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## vicTor (15/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> @vicTor you legend for helping make this happen.
> 
> citadel arrived
> 
> View attachment 246489



sure thing ! but main thanks to @Phill !

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> @vicTor you legend for helping make this happen.
> 
> citadel arrived
> 
> View attachment 246489



Now you can go home!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## GSM500 (15/12/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Early morning vape mail baby
> View attachment 246481
> View attachment 246482
> 
> ...


Good to get to know another Tobacco Fan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/21)

vicTor said:


> sure thing ! but main thanks to @Phill !


Thanks @Phill

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Phill (15/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Phill


No thanks needed bud, I did absolutely nothing! All credit to the man himself @vicTor for arranging this

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now you can go home!


Just got home

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (15/12/21)

Some juice mail thanks to @AZAM-ZN for a easy fast transaction. Haven't tried any of these juices yet but they sure look tasty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (15/12/21)

Huuuuuge thanks to @DarthBranMuffin for my Christmas gift thank you brother. Legend of legends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Mzr (15/12/21)

Finally my epetite arrived today and am really enjoying it, the size is perfect and thanks to @Grand Guru for the panels too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Morix (16/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> @vicTor you legend for helping make this happen.
> 
> citadel arrived
> 
> View attachment 246489


Stunning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/21)

Morix said:


> Stunning.


And makes juice yummy as well

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/12/21)

Thunderhead Creations Elite Pro MTL RTA!!  it's a TAUREN!!!!

Thanks @JurgensSt !!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thunderhead Creations Elite Pro MTL RTA!!  it's a TAUREN!!!!
> 
> Thanks @JurgensSt !!!!
> 
> View attachment 246554


It’s a public holiday and they delivered

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> It’s a public holiday and they delivered



Not the usual driver, clearly one that wants to work... haha

Imagine my shock when I woke up from an afternoon nap, not knowing what I am going to do with myself for the rest of the day and getting a TCG call! Love It!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (17/12/21)

Mzr said:


> Finally my epetite arrived today and am really enjoying it, the size is perfect and thanks to @Grand Guru for the panels too
> View attachment 246512



Nice mod!, I always liked that mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/21)

Raided Juicy Joe’s battery stock yesterday. Felt so bad about it I bought some juice as well.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (17/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Raided Juicy Joe’s battery stock yesterday. Felt so bad about it I bought some juice as well.
> View attachment 246606
> 
> 
> Regards


Always loved those ice cream tubs from Juicy Joe's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (17/12/21)

Got myself a Thelema Quest after avoiding my fomo for a very long time... Now I've got 2 C-Frames

Reactions: Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (17/12/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Got myself a Thelema Quest after avouding my fomo for a very long time... Now I've got 2 C-Frames
> View attachment 246620
> View attachment 246621


Beautiful setups the arbiters must be good aswell

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (17/12/21)

Mzr said:


> Beautiful setups the arbiters must be good aswell


My favorite RTA's out there at the moment. Arbiter 1 is still a bit better to me though. You can't wick it wrong and the flavor is better than RDA's IMO. Arbiter 2 is a bit trickier to wick though because it has small wicking holes so you have to comb the wicks out perfectly or else you'll get muted flavor after about 50-100 puffs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Asterix (18/12/21)

One of my Christmas wishes realized! Thanks to the speedy and efficient @Grand Guru. (Must have cost you a fortune in bubble wrap)

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Ole' (19/12/21)

After some hassles with the good people at PUDO, Happiness is here again, all thanks to @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/21)

DMD Puffadder! Thanks @Christo@26 !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Christos (20/12/21)

This is a setup to convert someone from stinkies. Looks to be a winner and the user is really happy!
Thanks for the pod recommendation @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (20/12/21)

I needed a mod for a Narda I had sitting unused  
Thank you to everyone involved (you know who you are!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance (20/12/21)

Christos said:


> This is a setup to convert someone from stinkies. Looks to be a winner and the user is really happy!
> Thanks for the pod recommendation @JurgensSt !
> View attachment 246751


Great backup as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/21)

Holiday stock of BVC Coils from @charln!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Holiday stock of BVC Coils from @charln!
> View attachment 246816
> View attachment 246817


I think I need to swing passed @charln ’s house and grab some framed staples!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (21/12/21)

Some Birthday/Christmas vape mail. From me to me

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> I think I need to swing passed @charln ’s house and grab some framed staples!



Too late @Paul33! He is on holiday from tomorrow!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Too late @Paul33! He is on holiday from tomorrow!


Oh bugger.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MIKE6236 (22/12/21)

Vape mail!
Number 2 and 3. The start of a collection...


Waiting for number 4...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/12/21)

Thank You @KZOR !!!!

Hexohm V3 with leather sleeve!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## DavyH (23/12/21)

Happy birthday to me
Happy birthday to me

@YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des really nailed the delivery date!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/21)

Vape Mail Baby! Bazinga! TonyB Pulse AIO!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thank You @KZOR !!!!
> 
> Hexohm V3 with leather sleeve!!
> 
> View attachment 246933

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (24/12/21)

Vapemail baby! A second Z1 mod to join the collection courtesy of @Akil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## MIKE6236 (24/12/21)

Vapemail! Noisy number 4 has arrived! 


Double vapemail! BLCK diy supply!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ddk1979 (24/12/21)

Received this morning just in time for Xmas - thanks @YeOldeOke .



I wonder if I should wrap it in Xmas paper and put it under the tree   


What I noticed was the 2A quick charge and when I checked the box and connection, low and behold it has a usb C cable/connection
Previously it only came with a usb B cable/connection

.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/21)

Merry Christmas vapemail from me to me with love from me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Merry Christmas vapemail from me to me with love from me
> 
> View attachment 247175


Where'd you get the Good Boy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/12/21)

Vaporator00 said:


> Where'd you get the Good Boy?


https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/wieners/products/good-boy?variant=845895532571

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/wieners/products/good-boy?variant=845895532571


That’s the one thank you kind sir

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (31/12/21)

I’ve been looking for the stainless/fibre Thelema Quest for a while now. Bit of a change from my single battery mods. 

Awesome a service from Viking Vape. And can’t complain about Courier Guy at all. Shipped from Bloem yesterday midday and delivered in Randburg before 8am today. No issues with the PIN either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby!
Happy Days! The new top cap for the Gobby RTA! Winner winner chicken dinner! Awesome flavour RTA with easy top fill! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)

Thanks @Rooigevaar , looking forward to testing out these disposables, Mrs Chuck Norris lungs might just take them off my hands tonight too.

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/22)

A big thanks to @Wez_33 for the meetup today!!

And so I enter a new depth of the rabbit hole!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/1/22)

Belated post for epic Vape mail! Thank you @JurgensSt for all you patience with my incessant enquiries and keeping me posted until it arrived. So far my best buy for 2022!
Will remain an Inkd Vapor customer for life!



Enjoying my Pulse AIO immensely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/1/22)

Big shout out to @DarthBranMuffin for my new Ductape "Tupperware" kosblik! Always wanted a day-glow pink vessel for my lunch... He was kind enough to include some epic Vape goodies!!




Can't wait to use the Pioneer insider in my Pulse AIO!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Big shout out to @DarthBranMuffin for my new Ductape "Tupperware" kosblik! Always wanted a day-glow pink vessel for my lunch... He was kind enough to include some epic Vape goodies!!
> View attachment 248131
> View attachment 248132
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure mixing business and pleasure with you as always! Enjoy your lunch tin, I mean vape gear!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A big thanks to @Wez_33 for the meetup today!!
> 
> And so I enter a new depth of the rabbit hole!!!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (12/1/22)

Yesterday vape mail from Canada!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (12/1/22)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (12/1/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (12/1/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Devon Strydom (13/1/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 248200
> View attachment 248201



Dibs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Drip Tips by Bill from Germany! Best drip tips on the planet!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Bazinga! @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Munro31 (13/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Drip Tips by Bill from Germany! Best drip tips on the planet!
> View attachment 248245
> View attachment 248246


Super nice, they are causing me a FOMO rash!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill! Bazinga! @Oupa!
> View attachment 248252


Holy smokes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Tauren Beest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Tauren Beest!
> View attachment 248306
> View attachment 248307
> View attachment 248308



 TAUREN BEEEEEST! Won't get you off the Dvarw's, but it will try hard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (14/1/22)

The poor coil is so far from the air holes, I doubt you’re getting much flavour… try it in dual coil @Rob Fisher, it’s better than the Reload in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> The poor coil is so far from the air holes, I doubt you’re getting much flavour… try it in dual coil @Rob Fisher, it’s better than the Reload in my opinion.



@Grand Guru you are spot on... the flavour is not great... but I hate dual coils... maybe I will dig out a big fat coil from my coil stock and try again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (14/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Grand Guru you are spot on... the flavour is not great... but I hate dual coils... maybe I will dig out a big fat coil from my coil stock and try again.


Looking at the deck at least a 5.0ID coil needed for good flavour in single coil mode!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/22)

Timwis said:


> Looking at the deck at least a 5.0ID coil needed for good flavour in single coil mode!



I will scratch in the collection and see if I can find a HONKING Coil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (14/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> The poor coil is so far from the air holes, I doubt you’re getting much flavour… try it in dual coil @Rob Fisher, it’s better than the Reload in my opinion.


It's a Covid build, airholes distancing, the coil just needs a face mask!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will scratch in the collection and see if I can find a HONKING Coil!


You need something like that tool Jai Haze uses and try a 4 to 4.5mm coil and up around the 1ohm mark. Then 30w still gives you high volts going through the coil and it’s actually a pretty good vape. I used something similar in the OG Blotto and it worked well.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Vape Meet T-Shirt! Bazinga! @vicTor for President!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru (19/1/22)

Belated birthday vapemail baby! The Bishop MTL RTA and the Dagger courtesy of the legendary @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance (19/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Vape Meet T-Shirt! Bazinga! @vicTor for President!
> View attachment 248642



Seconded!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (19/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 248638
> View attachment 248639
> View attachment 248640
> View attachment 248641


I know you got the Fat Rabbit for a 28.5mm mech but if you like the RTA (apart from it being a dual build) Hellvape are releasing the 25mm Fat Rabbit Solo which is a slimmed down single coil version!


----------



## Timwis (19/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Belated birthday vapemail baby! The Bishop MTL RTA and the Dagger courtesy of the legendary @Ruwaid
> 
> View attachment 248645


The Bishop!!!!! great RTA!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/22)

Timwis said:


> I know you got the Fat Rabbit for a 28.5mm mech but if you like the RTA (apart from it being a dual build) Hellvape are releasing the 25mm Fat Rabbit Solo which is a slimmed down single coil version!



Ahhhh that would be more in my Wheelhouse! Thanks @Timwis! Will keep an eye out for it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (21/1/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Miks786 (21/1/22)

Some well awaited vape mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Miks786 (21/1/22)

Some Vapemail from @Ridha Khan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rivera (21/1/22)

In LOVE! Got my KSL mods!  Thank you @Sir Vape !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (21/1/22)

Vapemail from Uncle @Rob Fisher.
Can only end in a great day... 
Thanx again Sir.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (21/1/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Vapemail from Uncle @Rob Fisher.
> Can only end in a great day...
> Thanx again Sir.


Such a privilege

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (21/1/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Vapemail from Uncle @Rob Fisher.
> Can only end in a great day...
> Thanx again Sir.


You lucky bugger!!! Enjoy those beauties!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Rivera (24/1/22)

I am SO excited!!!!!! One Dvarw has landed!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Some new VapeCell 21700's for my regulated Mods and a couple for my incoming Purge Mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/22)

Found some baby Pliers and snips at a local hobby shop to add to my travel Vape Bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some new VapeCell 21700's for my regulated Mods and a couple for my incoming Purge Mods!
> View attachment 248950
> 
> View attachment 248951
> ...



Do you have the specs on these uncle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Do you have the specs on these uncle?



All the info is on @YeOldeOke's web site! https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapcell-p50-21700-5000mah-battery/

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/1/22)

Th


Rob Fisher said:


> All the info is on @YeOldeOke's web site! https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapcell-p50-21700-5000mah-battery/



Thanks a bunch. Will check out the range

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh that would be more in my Wheelhouse! Thanks @Timwis! Will keep an eye out for it!


Now the marketing on their website!

https://hellvape.com/rta/fat-rabbit-solo-rta.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/22)

Timwis said:


> Now the marketing on their website!
> 
> https://hellvape.com/rta/fat-rabbit-solo-rta.html



I will most certainly grab this when it's available! I'm impressed with the current Bunny! Thanks @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivera (25/1/22)

Dvarw no2 landed!!!

Thank you so much @THE REAPER

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (25/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will most certainly grab this when it's available! I'm impressed with the current Bunny! Thanks @Timwis


810 drip tip but I am sure you will have a 510 adaptor that will fit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> All the info is on @YeOldeOke's web site! https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapcell-p50-21700-5000mah-battery/



It's responsible of All Day Vapes to include Mooch's rating on the Vapcell P50 . More vendors should do this.

One only hopes that new vapers realise that this cell is recommended for use at 30W or lower. They may just assume that a bigger cell equals more power (higher wattage).

It is strange that All Day Vapes lists the Molicell P42A as having a continuous discharge rating of 45A when Mooch rates it as only 30A.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (25/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (25/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's responsible of All Day Vapes to include Mooch's rating on the Vapcell P50 . More vendors should do this.
> 
> One only hopes that new vapers realise that this cell is recommended for use at 30W or lower. They may just assume that a bigger cell equals more power (higher wattage).
> 
> It is strange that All Day Vapes lists the Molicell P42A as having a continuous discharge rating of 45A when Mooch rates it as only 30A.


I must get a few of these. 

5000mah?? I vape at 20-22w with my druga so these will be perfecto!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (25/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> I must get a few of these.
> 
> 5000mah?? I vape at 20-22w with my druga so these will be perfecto!


500mah is perfect for the low wattage aio type vapes like abyss and new vandyvape AIO.

Do they all come with that nify battery case? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/22)

veecee said:


> 500mah is perfect for the low wattage aio type vapes like abyss and new vandyvape AIO.
> 
> Do they all come with that nify battery case?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Not sure @veecee. But I ordered 6 and got them in three cases so I guess you get a case for every two batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## veecee (26/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure @veecee. But I ordered 6 and got them in three cases so I guess you get a case for every two batteries.


Thx @Rob Fisher, just noticed my spelling mistakes now. Turns me into a pirate, aaarrrgghh! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/1/22)

veecee said:


> Thx @Rob Fisher, just noticed my spelling mistakes now. Turns me into a pirate, aaarrrgghh!
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



An underpowered pirate at that ... with only 10% of your rated capacity available

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/22)

A bit late to posting my vape mail came last week already. Thanks @Gadgetboy and yes love the beest and the pyro keepers.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/22)

THE REAPER said:


> A bit late to posting my vape mail came last week already. Thanks @Gadgetboy and yes love the beest and the pyro keepers.
> View attachment 249078



 TAUREN BEEEEEEST!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/22)

A bit of NET from @YeOldeOke and All Day Vapes and some wraps. Let the steeping begin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A bit of NET from @YeOldeOke and All Day Vapes and some wraps. Let the steeping begin!
> View attachment 249087



Ooooooo  ... Please let me know how it pans out, as I'm still in the market for a good "Single Malt Complimentary Vape"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Ooooooo  ... Please let me know how it pans out, as I'm still in the market for a good "Single Malt Complimentary Vape"



That is going to be the test for me as well.... need a dedicated late night setup with my feet up...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is going to be the test for me as well.... need a dedicated late night setup with my feet up...



That's the one  ... Feet up, some good music, a single malt in one hand, and a "cigar" / DL device with a flavour to compliment the malt in the other hand

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/22)

A couple of Boro Boxes from Obey Robot! Going to come in super handy for the new rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/1/22)

Best way to arrive home on a rainy day? Vape mail baby!
Thank you @YeOldeOke & @ADV-Des. Some CBD for Freya and some Vape goodies for dad!
Super pumped to try this Kriemhild tank with both the RBA and RMC coil.


I've stashed away the Net's in the "Good Whiskey" cupboard. Hopefully I can last the week steep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (27/1/22)

First ever vape mail!
I don't have a beard nor am I a Viking so I present Marley the Bearded dragon!
So keen to try these coils @charln. Thank you for these sneaky extras as well!! You are an amazing guy and have made a lifelong patron  I see a lot of good things on the forum about BVC coils so I'm certain I will be incredibly happy with these!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/1/22)

Day 2 of Epic Vape mail!
Some MTL top-up juices, to break away from my tobacco juices every now and then (gotta keep that palette fresh!) the Disposable Wieners, some VTC, Flying Dutchman from the Burn the Ships range aaaaaaaaaaand my very own Wiener Dog!!! I laughed so hard when I opened the box, that SWAMBO and the doggo's all thought I was having a fit  From the bottom of my heart @Rooigevaar, thank you! You are a LEGEND bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/1/22)

QBIX arrived just in time for the weekend. Thanks @MelVape !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The most amazing custom engraved white panels for my Pulse AIO! Obey Robot for the win! So so happy with them!  My three passions! Baby Choo, Fishing and Vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/22)

Nothing better than a Monday morning vapemail baby! Notion MTL mech for my Bishop

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER (31/1/22)

Some vape mail a noisy V2 man am I happy thanks @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

THE REAPER said:


> Some vape mail a noisy V2 man am I happy thanks @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 249403
> View attachment 249404



 TAUREN BEEEEST on a NCV2.... Nice!!!! Happy Vaping with that awesome setup buddy!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (1/2/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Munro31 (1/2/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 249453


I don't squonk, but this might just push me into another rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (1/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> I don't squonk, but this might just push me into another rabbit hole!


You mean " you didn't squonk"!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (1/2/22)

Timwis said:


> You mean " you didn't squonk"!!


Them fighting words!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> Them fighting words!


I can testify that he started first

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (1/2/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 249453


It's both lighter and smaller than I expected, very nice!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/22)

Timwis said:


> It's both lighter and smaller than I expected, very nice!


could you do a size comparison with a pulse v2 squonk if you have one lying around?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (1/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> could you do a size comparison with a pulse v2 squonk if you have one lying around?


I have it somewhere (at least I did) but don't know where it is off the top of my head, don't want to search as it could be in vain because I do give stuff I don't use away to new vapers in the UK! You would need to check out official dimensions but to me they can be misleading I go more for what something just looks like in front of me and how it fits in the hand and this is a compact BF device and quite light!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Munro31 (1/2/22)

Timwis said:


> It's both lighter and smaller than I expected, very nice!


That's what she said

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (1/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> That's what she said


Technique is underestimated!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (1/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> My three passions! Baby Choo, Fishing and Vaping!



I take it your wife doesn't read your posts, lol!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/22)

Timwis said:


> I take it your wife doesn't read your posts, lol!



No she doesn't... but I did edit the FB post to include her!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (1/2/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 249453


Dibs

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (2/2/22)

Timwis said:


> I have it somewhere (at least I did) but don't know where it is off the top of my head, don't want to search as it could be in vain because I do give stuff I don't use away to new vapers in the UK! You would need to check out official dimensions but to me they can be misleading I go more for what something just looks like in front of me and how it fits in the hand and this is a compact BF device and quite light!


It needed to be quite light out the box because the weight notably builds with an atty on top, full bottle and 21700 inserted!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (2/2/22)

Vapemail baby

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Christos (3/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby
> 
> View attachment 249553


I was going through the aio thread and I had FOMO because I was thinking of getting this for my wife but she left for work with one of my squonkers 

I think it’s safe to assume the aio won’t cut it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (3/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> could you do a size comparison with a pulse v2 squonk if you have one lying around?


It's the exact same height as the Foxy One!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/2/22)

@SarelD you Legend!!! Loving my Billet Box sleeve!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA (4/2/22)

Thanks to Eskom and loadshedding I only managed to finish charging my batteries from All Day Vapes today. Twenty 18650's and four 21700's.
Thank you to @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des for your trouble with my order. Appreciated. Now I need to find more battery stands, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Halfdaft (4/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @SarelD you Legend!!! Loving my Billet Box sleeve!!!
> 
> View attachment 249677


Excellent work on that one! Looks epic bud!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks to Eskom and loadshedding I only managed to finish charging my batteries from All Day Vapes today. Twenty 18650's and four 21700's.
> Thank you to @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des for your trouble with my order. Appreciated. Now I need to find more battery stands, lol.
> 
> View attachment 249693


You could offer to help Eskom with some power with all those batteries!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/22)

Monday morning vape mail baby  18mg NET Tobacco juice. What more does one need to start a week. Thank you once again for super awesome service and the extra goodies @YeOldeOke from All Day Vapes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## charln (7/2/22)

Hello rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/22)

charln said:


> Hello rabbit hole
> 
> View attachment 249816
> View attachment 249817


nice one dude!! thats an AWESOME box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/22)

charln said:


> Hello rabbit hole
> 
> View attachment 249816
> View attachment 249817



Now to get your hands on a Pioneer Insider and slapping one of that other guy's RBAlien's in there... oh wait, that is you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## charln (7/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> nice one dude!! thats an AWESOME box!


Thanks mate, I’ve waiting a long time to see what the fuss is about. I’m super excited about this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## charln (7/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now to get your hands on a Pioneer Insider and slapping one of that other guy's RBAlien's in there... oh wait, that is you...


I don’t even have a bridge / RBA for it yet, so I’ll just have to guess what it vapes like. Ummm ja I know a coil guy

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## charln (7/2/22)

Purrdy in blue

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## takes (7/2/22)

very lucky spin recipient, thanks @KZOR! already enjoying this BIG time!

View attachment 249830

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Munro31 (7/2/22)

charln said:


> Purrdy in blue
> 
> View attachment 249828
> View attachment 249829


Gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/2/22)

...would just like to thank @charln BVC for the speedy service on my coils, thank him for the Sponsor for the Vape Meet prizes and give the man a huge virtual fist bump for sending a beautiful piece of equipment to be added to the PIF BOX, legend !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/22)

charln said:


> I don’t even have a bridge / RBA for it yet, so I’ll just have to guess what it vapes like. Ummm ja I know a coil guy



@charln you are close by so feel free to come borrow some bridges to test before buying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## charln (10/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @charln you are close by so feel free to come borrow some bridges to test before buying!


Thank you Rob, that’s a kind offer!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/2/22)

Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs got an upgrade! Thanks @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des !!! Guess I'll have to test it while she is at work

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/22)

The fastest overseas delivery EVER! DHL from KHW in Hungary to South Africa! 4 days from order to delivery! Bazinga! Spare tank tops and new Full Metal Jackets for the Dvarw Army!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (10/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (10/2/22)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> View attachment 250115


Hmmm... Where's my Vaperite mask?This order was R1520.00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (10/2/22)

Thank you @ivc_mixer for the speedy service and being so patient with me! Most excellent dude and amazing customer service. Buy this man a bells!
First time tasting his juices and I must say I'm thoroughly impressed thus far just with the drop tests. (Got some steeping to do)
I can finally get back to normal MTL 12mg after chain vaping 3mg DL juice thru MTL haha

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER (10/2/22)

Some yummy mail thank you so much @ivc_mixer great service as always. Oh boy do they smell nice. Lip licking good.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/2/22)

When you arrive home to a package like this:



You can only have an amazing day!
Thank you @charln for the amazing care package. Not only are you one of the best (if not the best, IMHO) coilsmith's in SA, you are a LEGEND of a gent!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Rivera (11/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Thank you @ivc_mixer for the speedy service and being so patient with me! Most excellent dude and amazing customer service. Buy this man a bells!
> First time tasting his juices and I must say I'm thoroughly impressed thus far just with the drop tests. (Got some steeping to do)
> I can finally get back to normal MTL 12mg after chain vaping 3mg DL juice thru MTL haha
> 
> View attachment 250128



Amazing!!!!

I would love to try his juice sometime!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/22)

BP Mods Mail Baby! Happy to be on the Beta Test team for BP Mods! Plenty to play with this weekend!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rivera (11/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> BP Mods Mail Baby! Happy to be on the Beta Test team for BP Mods! Plenty to play with this weekend!
> View attachment 250194
> View attachment 250195
> View attachment 250196



Can't wait to see what these look like out the boxes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## THE REAPER (11/2/22)

Huuuuuuuge shout out to @Dela Rey Steyn for my sleeve a birthday gift truly amazing thanks brother. And another shout out to @SarelD for making the sleeve great work love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/22)

Thank you @Mauritz55! Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Purge Mods Light Sabre tube mech with side fire button!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (14/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @Mauritz55! Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 250348


Hi @Rob Fisher , is this available in SA?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher , is this available in SA?



Not that I know of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/2/22)

Needs some TLC and a contact polish, but super stoked about this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Get ready for the next cloud bowing compo with the Purge Overpowered Dual 21700 series Star Wars Edition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## JurgensSt (14/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Get ready for the next cloud bowing compo with the Purge Overpowered Dual 21700 series Star Wars Edition!
> View attachment 250362


I want one 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mauritz55 (14/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Purge Mods Light Sabre tube mech with side fire button!
> View attachment 250349
> View attachment 250350


Love the Purge “Jedi” Uncle Rob!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz55 (14/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Get ready for the next cloud bowing compo with the Purge Overpowered Dual 21700 series Star Wars Edition!
> View attachment 250362


One of one “ohm trooper”!!!!!maximum FOMO!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (14/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @SarelD you Legend!!! Loving my Billet Box sleeve!!!
> 
> View attachment 249677


@outstanding!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/2/22)

charln said:


> Hello rabbit hole
> 
> View attachment 249816
> View attachment 249817


I know this guy that can make you some coils that will sing in that, you might be related!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/22)

Vape Mail Baby! White engraved Pulse AIO Panels from @obeyrobot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Timwis (15/2/22)

Special Vape Mail from the talented Scott-Wood!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Mollie (16/2/22)

Mail from @Rob Fisher
Thanks a lot Rob for this mod, looks even better than my mine will definitely use this one sparely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Viper_SA (17/2/22)

Not exactly "new" but finally set up my latest 4 Bay charger I got from Inkd Vapor and @JurgensSt at a previous vape meet. Now I can charge a whole load of stuff balanced.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH (21/2/22)

I don’t generally use this expression since it’s copyrighted in the forum, but considering the source…
BAZINGA!
Pulse looks soooo much better with a Siam topper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (21/2/22)

DavyH said:


> I don’t generally use this expression since it’s copyrighted in the forum, but considering the source…
> BAZINGA!
> Pulse looks soooo much better with a Siam topper.
> 
> View attachment 250783


I'm so bloody jealous!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/22)

VapeMail Baby! Red Pill Bazinga Edition restock!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Surprise with my KHW mods Order from Péter Sárközi! Thank you Peter Corvers and Ilse van Leeuwaarden! Bazinga!  Fisher Aliens from PC Coils in Belgium!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Very rare OG DLC Dvarw DL just arrived from KHW in Hungary at high speed again via DHL to join the Dvarw Army!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Drikusw (21/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Surprise with my KHW mods Order from Péter Sárközi! Thank you Peter Corvers and Ilse van Leeuwaarden! Bazinga!  Fisher Aliens from PC Coils in Belgium!
> View attachment 250796


Awesome, I see PC coils are just up the road from me (120km). We should get them to stock the Red Pill One Shots, and all other SA juices.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/22)

Drikusw said:


> Awesome, I see PC coils are just up the road from me (120km). We should get them to stock the Red Pill One Shots, and all other SA juices.....



You should chat to Peter and Ilse. Peter LOVES Red Pill and I always take stock with to Hall of Vape for him and do ship to him occasionally!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Drikusw (21/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> You should chat to Peter and Ilse. Peter LOVES Red Pill and I always take stock with to Hall of Vape for him and do ship to him occasionally!


Thanks uncle Rob. I will make contact with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/22)

Pleasure for the lips and a great matchy matchy step up mail baby courtesy of the legendary @Rob Fisher. Greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/2/22)

Something sweet with my order today. I like the special touch of the ones with their name on. Thanks @Nick Black

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Nick Black (22/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Something sweet with my order today. I like the special touch of the ones with their name on. Thanks @Nick Black
> 
> View attachment 250832


They say "You are what you eat" *winky face* lmao
Thank you for your support man! Highly Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rivera (22/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! White engraved Pulse AIO Panels from @obeyrobot!
> View attachment 250384
> View attachment 250385
> View attachment 250386



These look fabulous!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Some new juices to test that looked like they have potential! Thanks @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (24/2/22)

Thanks to @YeOldeOke at All Day Vapes. Can't wait to try these once they're steeped

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## NOOB (24/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Some new juices to test that looked like they have potential! Thanks @Oupa!
> View attachment 251005


Let us know you thoughts Uncle @Rob Fisher!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/22)

NOOB said:


> Let us know you thoughts Uncle @Rob Fisher!!



The one that first caught my eye was the Passion Fruit Grapefruit combo... a very strange combo but the tongue test made me put it straight into a Dvarw. The first few vapes I wasn't sure about it because it is a different combo... and an hour later I had to refill the Dvarw! 

The Litchi Lemon one tastes really good on the tongue but I'm not sure about it yet... still vaping the Grapefruit one for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## NOOB (24/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The one that first caught my eye was the Passion Fruit Grapefruit combo... a very strange combo but the tongue test made me put it straight into a Dvarw. The first few vapes I wasn't sure about it because it is a different combo... and an hour later I had to refill the Dvarw!
> 
> The Litchi Lemon one tastes really good on the tongue but I'm not sure about it yet... still vaping the Grapefruit one for now.
> View attachment 251011


The Passion Fruit Grapefruit one sounds interesting... something I might actually consider, but the Litchi Lemon one - the combination just doesn't make sense in my head 

Thanks for the feedback Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/22)

NOOB said:


> The Passion Fruit Grapefruit one sounds interesting... something I might actually consider, but the Litchi Lemon one - the combination just doesn't make sense in my head
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Uncle @Rob Fisher



Both don't make sense but they work and they are different which I like!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rivera (25/2/22)

Goon 1.5 and Wasp Nanos landed!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rivera (25/2/22)

Limelight landed!!!! Thank you SO much @Philip Dunkley !! What a beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (25/2/22)

Went ahead and got these because it sounds very unique. The lick taste test confirms it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rivera (25/2/22)

Forgot to add these to my vape mail post! Actually quite happy with them so far!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (25/2/22)

Rivera said:


> Forgot to add these to my vape mail post! Actually quite happy with them so far!
> 
> View attachment 251070


I use their nano aliens, the grey ones. About 0.5 ohms @ 26w. Perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (25/2/22)

Only issue I have with White Collar, specifically their mtl coils, is that it neither 3mm nor 2.5mm. It's advertised as 3mm, but somewhere in between and I have to remove a full wrap to get to the claimed 0.75 Ohm. Good coil and they last and pretty cheap compared to some others, but it does bug me a bit. Still have some left, but as far as DL goes I've converted back to my own plain round wire coils and ery happy with the results.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rivera (25/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> I use their nano aliens, the grey ones. About 0.5 ohms @ 26w. Perfect for me.



I’ll def try those next!!! Thanks Paul

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/2/22)

Rivera said:


> I’ll def try those next!!! Thanks Paul


They could definitely handle more power if that’s your thing but for me I get a cool vape off of them and I like that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/2/22)

So I got. Two of these from Foggas Vape Cape Town

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## NOOB (28/2/22)

What a better way to start a Monday?
My 4-bay charger recently packed up and my usual re-stock of Red Pill. Blck even included a little sweet something!







Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/22)

NOOB said:


> What a better way to start a Monday?
> My 4-bay charger recently packed up and my usual re-stock of Red Pill. Blck even included a little sweet something!
> 
> 
> ...


I got the sweets as well but my child stole them and I was only allowed one. Little sh!t.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## NOOB (28/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> I got the sweets as well but my child stole them and I was only allowed one. Little sh!t.


My daughter will more than likely climb into mine as well.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/2/22)

Big shout out to @adriaanh , always a pleasure to deal with this gent! My Qbix has arrived today! Can't wait to fire it up.

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Big shout out to @adriaanh , always a pleasure to deal with this gent! My Qbix has arrived today! Can't wait to fire it up.
> View attachment 251237

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/2/22)

Vape mail #2 for the day! Some new NET's from All Day Vapes and a refill of Gold Flake. Also some Vapcell 5000mah 21700's for the Pulse AIO. Thank you @YeOldeOke for the excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Vape mail #2 for the day! Some new NET's from All Day Vapes and a refill of Gold Flake. Also some Vapcell 5000mah 21700's for the Pulse AIO. Thank you @YeOldeOke for the excellent service as always.
> View attachment 251241
> View attachment 251242
> View attachment 251243


Nice!!!!

I was eyeballing those batteries so keen to hear how they perform!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/2/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (1/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rivera (1/3/22)

Got my Hadaly!!! Thank you so much @KZOR !! LEGEND

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Imti175! Appreciate the donation to the Fisher Pipe foray!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Finally an 18650 Pipe has joined the collection!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/3/22)

Vape Mail!!! 



A lekker juice refill From the Legend himself @Rooigevaar : some 0mg Panama for SWAMBO (she seldom Vapes, but when she does it has to be 0mg Panama) Got some 6mg Cool to try some RDL again. Haven't had TKO lime milkshake in almost 2 years. Still the best lime milkshake for me personally. Then the staples of course : Taviro, Panama and Good Boy. And the coolest little WVC battery holder, it looks and works like a Noisy, same bottom slide mechanism as the door. Will be ordering more of these soon.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Vape Mail!!!
> 
> View attachment 251308
> 
> A lekker juice refill From the Legend himself @Rooigevaar : some 0mg Panama for SWAMBO (she seldom Vapes, but when she does it has to be 0mg Panama) Got some 6mg Cool to try some RDL again. Haven't had TKO lime milkshake in almost 2 years. Still the best lime milkshake for me personally. Then the staples of course : Taviro, Panama and Good Boy. And the coolest little WVC battery holder, it looks and works like a Noisy, same bottom slide mechanism as the door. Will be ordering more of these soon.



Link to the battery holder please? Saw something similar that a colleague had printed, but wasn't very smooth and the slide was a bit catchy. Those silicone holders just don't seem all that safe to me to lig around spare sets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/3/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Link to the battery holder please? Saw something similar that a colleague had printed, but wasn't very smooth and the slide was a bit catchy. Those silicone holders just don't seem all that safe to me to lig around spare sets.











Wiener Vape Co. 18650 Battery Case


2 Bay battery case suitable for 18650 batteries.




wienervapeshop.co.za





Unfortunately no pics on the Site. I'll take some pics tonight up close, unless @Rooigevaar can upload some here during the day. I originally thought it was a regular branded dual batt case, was pleasantly surprised when I got it yesterday, and can kick my own arse for not ordering more. but that will be rectified very soon  ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (2/3/22)

The last 2 brand new Impi’s from GIF mods. 
Local is definitely lekker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## vicTor (2/3/22)

Christos said:


> View attachment 251354
> 
> View attachment 251355
> 
> ...



...welcome to the club

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Miks786 (3/3/22)

Some Vapemail from @Sickboy77, Great guy to deal with!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Vape mail #2 for the day! Some new NET's from All Day Vapes and a refill of Gold Flake. Also some Vapcell 5000mah 21700's for the Pulse AIO. Thank you @YeOldeOke for the excellent service as always.
> View attachment 251241
> View attachment 251242
> View attachment 251243


And how are the batteries so far @Dela Rey Steyn ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 251246


is your review up for this yet @Timwis ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> is your review up for this yet @Timwis ?


Not even close, actually using it at the moment but I test things a while before giving my full opinion!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Finally an 18650 Pipe has joined the collection!
> View attachment 251294



Elementary!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/3/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (3/3/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 251425


Had to press "like" because "jealous" isn't an upvote option

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (4/3/22)

...victim

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/22)

Laser engraved Dvarw DL done by @obeyrobot!





@BigGuy @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Voodoo Wand Tube Mod! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/3/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Voodoo Wand Tube Mod! Bazinga!
> View attachment 251483
> 
> 
> ...


I like the coffin shaped box!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Mellody Box back from service by @Mauritz55! Mod fully operational!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## antonherbst (7/3/22)

_I have not posted here in a long while but this deserves a post. _

OG Esg skyfall rda thanks to @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Resistance (7/3/22)

As modus Luna. From @Shiv_z .
When it landed I had trouble starting it up and @Shiv_z offered to send me another mod. 
Thanks brother it's working and I like it.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/22)

I tried to resist but I had to give the Cthulhu AIO a spin!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/22)

BP Mods Pro Vape Cotton for backup stock! Don't want to run out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/3/22)

Picked up from @Troy Campbell yesterday. Stunning mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/3/22)

Received this little beauty this morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/3/22)

At least SAPO didn't lose this one... did take them a couple of months to get it from JHB to Toti though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (15/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> At least SAPO didn't lose this one... did take them a couple of months to get it from JHB to Toti though.
> 
> View attachment 252056


Wow I need some of that stuff. Nice haul!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks @Genosmate for the pipe drip tips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/22)

Vape Mail Baby! At LONG LAST I finally got my hands on an original WHITE Billet Box! Bazinga! Thank you @charln you rock! I have been after a white BB for so long and have missed out on more than a few Saturday sales! Lab Ratbald R4C 2022 original!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! At LONG LAST I finally got my hands on an original WHITE Billet Box! Bazinga! Thank you @charln you rock! I have been after a white BB for so long and have missed out on more than a few Saturday sales! Lab Ratbald R4C 2022 original!
> View attachment 252067
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not jealous. I’m not jealous. I’m not jealous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The full range of Atmizoo Snailtanks! All colours! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/22)

Many thanks to @KZOR for the gifts! Love them

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis (23/3/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (23/3/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (23/3/22)

Can't wait to try these juices by @GSM500 from Inkd Vapour. Thanks @JurgensSt. Finger test is a winner thus far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (23/3/22)

Awesome Vapemail from @Mofat786 and he offered to drop it by me. Thanks for going that extra mile.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/3/22)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 252505
> 
> View attachment 252504
> 
> Awesome Vapemail from @Mofat786 and he offered to drop it by me. Thanks for going that extra mile.


Welcome to the MD clan ... that's a remarkable, and very understated tank, so let me wish you many flavour filled vapes with it

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (23/3/22)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 252505
> 
> View attachment 252504
> 
> Awesome Vapemail from @Mofat786 and he offered to drop it by me. Thanks for going that extra mile.


Is it the lighting or did it come fully loaded with e-liquid? Must be trick of the light or it's just me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (23/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Is it the lighting or did it come fully loaded with e-liquid? Must be trick of the light or it's just me!






Just coiled and wicked. It was clean when I got it. @Mofat786 did a good job cleaning it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (23/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Welcome to the MD clan ... that's a remarkable, and very understated tank, so let me wish you many flavour filled vapes with it


I am Impressed...dont tell them, I might want to need another one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (23/3/22)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 252517
> View attachment 252516
> 
> Just coiled and wicked. It was clean when I got it. @Mofat786 did a good job cleaning it.


Going for that loose MTL or RDL? Have had the MD since it's release and still haven't had time to try it but hear its outstanding in that Grey area!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Going for that loose MTL or RDL? Have had the MD since it's release and still haven't had time to try it but hear its outstanding in that Grey area!


Well I tried all the airflow settings because I vape MTL to RDL depending on the time of day and the nic hit needed. So far so good. It's quite simular to use to the vape I get from the Galaxies rdta. Flavour is a bit better on the RDL quarters. I still need to figure out coil height etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (23/3/22)

Resistance said:


> Well I tried all the airflow settings because I vape MTL to RDL depending on the time of day and the nic hit needed. So far so good. It's quite simular to use to the vape I get from the Galaxies rdta. Flavour is a bit better on the RDL quarters. I still need to figure out coil height etc.


Interesting, I find the Galaxies RDTA to be a genuine MTL atty which includes tight options! As I said I don't know because I have never used it but have always been led to believe the MD doesn't give a tight draw but more a looser MTL through to a RDL, medium MTL at the tightest! I am going to have to find the time to actually use it, probably been missing out on a gem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Interesting, I find the Galaxies RDTA to be a genuine MTL atty which includes tight options! As I said I don't know because I have never used it but have always been led to believe the MD doesn't give a tight draw but more a looser MTL through to a RDL, medium MTL at the tightest! I am going to have to find the time to actually use it, probably been missing out on a gem!


I didn't change the airflow disc. Not sure if both is the same or not. It's on the multiple holes. The smallest airflow hole give a nice and tight draw, but I prefer the Second smallest. I get decent flavour and the draw is thight enough not to cough like I get on the smallest airflow. The biggest one is also good for a. Loose MTL or a decent RDL. 
Try it, if your dissapointed then theirs one Atty less to try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (24/3/22)

...finally a Boxer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/3/22)

Big Shout Out to @adriaanh !!!! Thank You!!! Now I have something to polish this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)

Picked up a early Christmas present to myself from Postnet this morning. Thanks to @Keen@n for facilitating the sale. Really Happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/22)

How's this for a blast from the past. Check the iStick 50W "monster" baby

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Mzr (31/3/22)

Mail pickup today thanks to you @Crockett this mod hits really nice super happy thank you

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/22)

Woke up to birthday mail this morning.

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Slick (31/3/22)

Thanks @MelVape for the awesome kit,you advertised as 9/10 but it's more like 10/10, excellent guy to deal with

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Crockett (1/4/22)

Mzr said:


> Mail pickup today thanks to you @Crockett this mod hits really nice super happy thank you
> View attachment 252997


Only a pleasure @Mzr - hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)

Paul33 said:


> Woke up to birthday mail this morning.
> 
> View attachment 253005



You are a lucky man. I can't even imagine anybody in my family getting me anything vape related.

PS: Who am I kidding? I can't imagine them getting me anything non vape related either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (1/4/22)

Not today’s delivery, but….

Thanks @JordanEpic !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## MelVape (1/4/22)

Slick said:


> Thanks @MelVape for the awesome kit,you advertised as 9/10 but it's more like 10/10, excellent guy to deal with
> 
> View attachment 253008


Pleasure bud! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (4/4/22)

@KZOR, thank you so much. Time to play....












Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA (4/4/22)

My very first PWM mods. Loving it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/4/22)

And the lucky winner is.... ME!!
Thank you once again @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> And the lucky winner is.... ME!!
> Thank you once again @DarthBranMuffin
> View attachment 253320



Always a pleasure mixing business and pleasure with you!!! Enjoy it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Aspire Vapeflask S!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Drikusw (5/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33 (5/4/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 253330


thats a lot of red pill!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Drikusw (5/4/22)

Paul33 said:


> thats a lot of red pill!


810ml
Should last me a month or two 
At the prices of liquid here it was a bargain getting it shipped from Hungary. It took less than 24 hours. And some other SA beauties

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (5/4/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (6/4/22)

Vapemail baby! Great service as usual

from the guys at @Flavour world Sa. Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/4/22)

Some goodies from Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Some goodies from Vapour Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 253404



At last I understand what the "*Red Pill Hype*" is all about. I think I found a new one for my favorites column.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/4/22)

Gobsmacked, absolutely gobsmacked. There is no other description (without swearing).

So I bought the Mellody Box Low Rider by Loud Cloud Mods from @Crockett and it is such a beautiful piece which photos do not do justice (excellent service received as well, highly recommended seller)




Then in our message trail I was informed that something extra was added to my delivery and what I got knocked the wind out of me!! Without too many words, I present the Half 3D Mod By Osrix Creations (still cannot believe this)




Words fail me.... Thank you once again @Crockett 
Wow...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Viper_SA (6/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Gobsmacked, absolutely gobsmacked. There is no other description (without swearing).
> 
> So I bought the Mellody Box Low Rider by Loud Cloud Mods from @Crockett and it is such a beautiful piece which photos do not do justice (excellent service received as well, highly recommended seller)
> 
> ...



I have one of those Half mods. Only problem I had was that some 18650's did not fit and I had to enlarge the battery compartment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Miks786 (7/4/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 253330


How’s the escape?


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (8/4/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 253353
> View attachment 253354


Where did you get these? Imported?


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (8/4/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> @KZOR, thank you so much. Time to play....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Tank is that though?


----------



## Timwis (8/4/22)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Where did you get these? Imported?


From China!


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/4/22)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> What Tank is that though?


Aries 30mm. This tank continues to impress me. Flavour is mind blowing,

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Miks786 (8/4/22)

Some Vapemail from @EZBlend, great guy to deal with and stuff is super clean

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/4/22)

Guess my weekend is planned... Thanks @Flavour world Sa !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Creme de Vape Order! Dani 21700, Aspire Zelos X Kit, Squape rubber Grips, Spare coils and sweets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/22)

Vape Mail from Greece Baby! Cloud Mods BB RBA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## SessionDrummer (12/4/22)

Being a SteamCrave junkie from ALL the way back to the RDTA v.1. Yes the FIRST ONE. I didn't keep up with ALL of them, once they got GInormous, but I've got quite a hoard going. Heard about these, and put off getting any, and when I finally wanted to, everyone, literally everyone was sold out. Luckily I found a few in the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Devon Strydom (13/4/22)

SessionDrummer said:


> Being a SteamCrave junkie from ALL the way back to the RDTA v.1. Yes the FIRST ONE. I didn't keep up with ALL of them, once they got GInormous, but I've got quite a hoard going. Heard about these, and put off getting any, and when I finally wanted to, everyone, literally everyone was sold out. Luckily I found a few in the Netherlands.
> 
> View attachment 253978
> 
> ...



Man oh man that’s sexy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/4/22)

So glad this one did not beget the same fate as the other mod I bought! Photos do not do this one justice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Well not strictly vape mail... but I store vape stuff in them! I picked up two additional Brian Coetzee wooden boxes at the Durban Knife Show!

Will probably store Boro Tanks in Birds Eye Maple/Plane/African Rosewood box.




And in the cute little Kiaat/Sneezwood box I will store my BVC Coils from @charln! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (20/4/22)

And then there were two. Thanks @DarthBranMuffin. Must say it were very well packaged. I bought it as a spare, but what can I say, it's already in use.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> And then there were two. Thanks @DarthBranMuffin. Must say it were very well packaged. I bought it as a spare, but what can I say, it's already in use.
> View attachment 254461



Twins... only their mother can tell them apart!!

Just a pleasure! Enjoy it!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (21/4/22)

Vapemail baby! A huge shout out to uncle @Rob Fisher for his kindness!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Two more Cloud Mods RBA's! ONe for me and one for @BigGuy! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Billet Box stand from Obey Robot! Thank you @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Set of Storm Trooper Billet Box Panels from Obey Robot!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Purge mod with matching Carnage RDA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Taifun GTV from Creme de Vape in the UK!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (25/4/22)

Miso liked this pod me went and got one. 
Thanks @adriaanh for stellar sale.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (25/4/22)

Resistance said:


> Miso liked this pod me went and got one.
> Thanks @adriaanh for stellar sale.
> 
> View attachment 254795


Great pleasure. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Boxer Classic DNA60 Boro Box 21700! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (26/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Boxer Classic DNA60 Boro Box 21700! Bazinga!
> View attachment 254835
> View attachment 254836
> View attachment 254837
> View attachment 254838


Now that’s something different!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Hard to beat a freshly made bottle of Red Pill! A fresh batch is now stored in the fridge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Custom BVC Coils! "The One" - Framed Staples for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (3/5/22)

Thanks @JurgensSt great service. 
A Miso Pro and some coils for the father-in-law and juice for me and a key chain and sticker winner. And thanks @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/22)

Dvarw Mail Baby! I found some OG Dvarw DL's at a little vape shop in Portugal! Bit of a nightmare to get them to ship internationally, but with the help of @Mauritz55 they finally arrived via DHL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## BigGuy (3/5/22)

Not often i get Vape Mail but this is a thing of beuty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 16


----------



## AZAM-ZN (5/5/22)

Finally!! it’s here. after some unnecessary Customs delays.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (6/5/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (6/5/22)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 255351


Forgot to snap the nic. Will add a Pic when I get home later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (6/5/22)

Resistance said:


> Forgot to snap the nic. Will add a Pic when I get home later





On recommendation from @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## SessionDrummer (8/5/22)

Getting ready for some testing ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/22)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/22)

Ahhh Hussar BXR returned from Poland fixed!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to @charln another white BB joins the family!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thanks to @charln another white BB joins the family!
> 
> View attachment 255589
> View attachment 255590


Those white bb’s are so cool!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/22)

Vape Mail Baby! SX Mini V2! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS (11/5/22)

Vape pickup at @KZOR during the weekend.


Great to watch live and a real gent in person.
Thanks meneer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS (11/5/22)

PS: his show starts at 7pm tonight.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (11/5/22)

Thanks to @JurgensSt for package last week.


Excellent service as always.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS (11/5/22)

Thanks to @ADV-Des for yesterday’s mail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (19/5/22)

Sold a Thelema Quest/Arbiter 2 combo to buy a Thelema Quest/Arbiter 2 combo...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/22)

Joose-E-Liqz Mail Baby! Blue Hoodie, Backpack to match and the three new juices! @Naeemhoosen you are a GEM!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Three new Nevoks devices! Two pods and one disposable! I love the way @Sir Vape packs their stuff with neatly cut bubble wrap and elastic bands!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew (24/5/22)

I recieved some Vape Mail from Sourcemore today. Ordered on pre launch special.
The three cost the same as two here but bought on pre order before they were available so had to wait for Sourcemore to get stock.
Two similar tanks and coils. Would say the flavour is a bit crisper with the 200.
I swapped the tanks over and definitely a bit crisper on the 200.
Ordered 15 March.
It took from the 19th of April to 24th May for shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/22)

Vape Mail Baby! My Whale Billet Box arrived! The first Billet Box with Teal panels! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AZAM-ZN (25/5/22)

Vapemail. Cant wait to put a build on this one. #Monarchy#J3SV2

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (25/5/22)

Stew said:


> I recieved some Vape Mail from Sourcemore today. Ordered on pre launch special.
> The three cost the same as two here but bought on pre order before they were available so had to wait for Sourcemore to get stock.
> Two similar tanks and coils. Would say the flavour is a bit crisper with the 200.
> I swapped the tanks over and definitely a bit crisper on the 200.
> ...



...you ain't never gonna break your glass Stew !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/22)

AZAM-ZN said:


> Vapemail. Cant wait to put a build on this one. #Monarchy#J3SV2
> View attachment 256444



The FOMO is real! I missed the drop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (25/5/22)

vicTor said:


> ...you ain't never gonna break your glass Stew !


Fit, form and function versus aesthetics. Seeing my E-Liquid level is priority.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (29/5/22)

Not been 100% of late, the up side of feeling a bit under the weather is saving money so treated myself!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/22)

Vape Mail Baby! A new batch of Red Pill! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (31/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/22)

Vape Mail Baby! One of One! White Purge Squonker! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (31/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! One of One! White Purge Squonker! Bazinga!
> View attachment 256800
> View attachment 256801
> View attachment 256802
> View attachment 256803



wow, wow, wow !

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/22)

Two more Snail Tanks from Atmizoo! Chicken Dinner and Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/22)

A few more Drip Tips by Bill in Germany! They are the most beautiful drip tips on the planet!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/22)

Been a while!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Been a while!
> 
> View attachment 257255


thats nice nice nice with the fire button the side!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (9/6/22)

... @Mauritz55 ...let's go !

thank you for the clean smooth deal, super service !

Reactions: Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (9/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (9/6/22)

DavyH said:


> View attachment 257266

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (9/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance (9/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Been a while!
> 
> View attachment 257255


Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 257268


Ooh nice!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/6/22)

Sho !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (11/6/22)

Mech tube vapemail baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/22)

Juice Mail!!!! Thanks @JacoF !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/22)

Vape Mail Baby! New fresh 21700's for the Stratum Army! Bazinga! Thanks @YeOldeOke!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/22)

Finally a solution to the irritating battery change of the Abyss! Bearded Viking Customs has the solution! Now you can change batteries without having to remove or drop the tank on the floor! Very clever! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/22)

Vape Mail Baby! It's unusual for me to be on the other side of a PIF! I have been searching for Basen 26650s for a while and couldn't find any anywhere! So I did a Who has Stock post and a very kind fellow named @Chris du Toit responded! A PIF of two brand new 26650s! And included in the package was a set of Baby Choo panels! Chris you are an officer and a gentleman! Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (24/6/22)

Univapo monvape. Received today. 
So far so good. Mango ice one of my fav. Flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/6/22)

Vapemail baby! A few one shots and chubby gorilla bottles courtesy of TFM

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! A few one shots and chubby gorilla bottles courtesy of TFM
> 
> View attachment 258265


Some "interesting" one shot names in there  ... dare I ask what site you were browsing when you made the selection

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Vision RBA from Umbrella Mods!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)

Super Haul with a couple of play things included! Thanks @Paul33 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The new range of tobacco juices from Vapour Mountain! Thank you @Oupa! You are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## KZOR (29/6/22)

Included on the menu for tonights show at 19:30 is the presentation of the Prohibition Tobacco Series from Vapour Mountain (New Lab Industries). Thanks Benji Wright for this awesome treat. More info will be shared later tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Viper_SA (29/6/22)

KZOR said:


> Included on the menu for tonights show at 19:30 is the presentation of the Prohibition Tobacco Series from Vapour Mountain (New Lab Industries). Thanks Benji Wright for this awesome treat. More info will be shared later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly we have loadshedding, so jo show tonight. Pity, first I'm seeing of this and I am on a tobacco train currently... Would love to hear some thoughts on these @KZOR and uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Super Haul with a couple of play things included! Thanks @Paul33 !
> 
> View attachment 258413


Enjoy dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/6/22)

Early morning vape mail thanks @YzeOne now to get mods for them to sit on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (30/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/6/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 258491



What's in the bag?!?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (30/6/22)

I think @vicTor finally decided to give mech mods a go.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (30/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I think @vicTor finally decided to give into the mech mods a go.


I think @vicTor will enjoy a good mech. He should try them!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (30/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What's in the bag?!?!



its a Ginger Vapes Boxer 18650 mech squonk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (30/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The new range of tobacco juices from Vapour Mountain! Thank you @Oupa! You are awesome!
> View attachment 258434
> View attachment 258435
> View attachment 258436

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (30/6/22)

Blaze RTA with some Nailed It Blush Ice and Slick Milk + Bubblegum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you Brent from @Bearded Viking Customs for my custom engraved Ripsaw RDA!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (1/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Thank you Brent from @Bearded Viking Customs for my custom engraved Ripsaw RDA!
> View attachment 258549
> View attachment 258550
> View attachment 258551
> View attachment 258552


I like the way the deck looks like. A nice looking rda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (2/7/22)

Signature Tips Chameleon V2 Drip Tips!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/22)

A little shop visit to ECIG INN...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (4/7/22)

Some mail on a Monday don't you just love Mondays lol. Thank you so much @Nailedit77 great dealing with you don't know how you got them to deliver on a Monday but that's great. And thanks for the juices looking forward to trying them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/7/22)

THE REAPER said:


> Some mail on a Monday don't you just love Mondays lol. Thank you so much @Nailedit77 great dealing with you don't know how you got them to deliver on a Monday but that's great. And thanks for the juices looking forward to trying them.


Anytime, glad you got it nice and early on a Monday morning. Enjoy the setup and juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Monarchy JIIS V2 RTA!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/22)

Monarchy Mail Baby!
Titanium Mobb Mini!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Munro31 (9/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Monarchy Mail Baby!
> Titanium Mobb Mini!
> View attachment 258905
> View attachment 258906


Wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## BigGuy (14/7/22)

Time to get my build on.
I have yours @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## BigGuy (14/7/22)

I never get to post before @Rob Fisher so I am going to take advantage of the fact that he is being a gentleman and a scholar and helping his wife. Vape mail baby the new Aviator from Amber mods SAF!!! is all I can say.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Halfdaft (15/7/22)

BigGuy said:


> I never get to post before @Rob Fisher so I am going to take advantage of the fact that he is being a gentleman and a scholar and helping his wife. Vape mail baby the new Aviator from Amber mods SAF!!! is all I can say.
> View attachment 259223
> View attachment 259224
> View attachment 259225
> ...


Not to take away from the really cool new piece of vape gear, but what on earth is a Noisy Oyster?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Not to take away from the really cool new piece of vape gear, but what on earth is a Noisy Oyster?



Special Coil made for @BigGuy by @charln!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/22)

Thank you @charln! The One in 3mm to test drive! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Mobb Mini V2

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Black Rose Spade Bridge and Black Rose Stealth Mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/22)

Black Rose Drip Tip combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/22)

A fresh batch of Red Pill has arrived! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (21/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (21/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/7/22)

Popped on over to ECIG INN today... a little blast from the past on some of these, but a lot of fun planned for the not too distant future!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## YzeOne (23/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Popped on over to ECIG INN today... a little blast from the past on some of these, but a lot of fun planned for the not too distant future!
> 
> View attachment 259739


Jeez you cleaned them out. Good thing I got in before you

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Halfdaft (23/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Popped on over to ECIG INN today... a little blast from the past on some of these, but a lot of fun planned for the not too distant future!
> 
> View attachment 259739


Dibs on the Boxer Squonker when you want to get rid of it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Popped on over to ECIG INN today... a little blast from the past on some of these, but a lot of fun planned for the not too distant future!
> 
> View attachment 259739


I think Paul and I need to plan a heist  ... You've got some classics in that stash ... That VapeHead Glass Edition for one needs a review forthwith, (_is it an original_?) ... and them Conquerors  ... I see a SMOK RBA in the top right too ... Do you have a SMOK RPM coiled device? 
I'm salivating all over my keyboard so I'm gonna go look at some other vape porn now ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## YzeOne (23/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think Paul and I need to plan a heist  ... You've got some classics in that stash ... That VapeHead Glass Edition for one needs a review forthwith, (_is it an original_?) ... and them Conquerors  ... I see a SMOK RBA in the top right too ... Do you have a SMOK RPM coiled device?
> I'm salivating all over my keyboard so I'm gonna go look at some other vape porn now ....


It was an awesome sale. Check out the attached pic. check the price sticker. I loved the atty so much I went online & ordered the v3 after I got shafted on a local online auction

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (23/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think Paul and I need to plan a heist  ... You've got some classics in that stash ... That VapeHead Glass Edition for one needs a review forthwith, (_is it an original_?) ... and them Conquerors  ... I see a SMOK RBA in the top right too ... Do you have a SMOK RPM coiled device?
> I'm salivating all over my keyboard so I'm gonna go look at some other vape porn now ....


I’ll go there Monday and set his killer dog into attack mode and while it destroys the complex I’ll pilfer vape goodies!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> I’ll go there Monday and set his killer dog into attack mode and while it destroys the complex I’ll pilfer vape goodies!!!



Jus' shout if you need a hand, (_or truck_), to help remove all the yummy vape goodies

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Jus' shout if you need a hand, (_or truck_), to help remove all the yummy vape goodies


I have a bakkie, send me your address and I’ll send a tri axle up to you with the haul!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mzr (23/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Popped on over to ECIG INN today... a little blast from the past on some of these, but a lot of fun planned for the not too distant future!
> 
> View attachment 259739


Wow the boxer mod kit do they still have stock would love one kept checking online and nothing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/7/22)

Mzr said:


> Wow the boxer mod kit do they still have stock would love one kept checking online and nothing



Sorry, was the last one...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Obey Robot aluminium engraved and polished panels! Best panels ever!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think Paul and I need to plan a heist  ... You've got some classics in that stash ... That VapeHead Glass Edition for one needs a review forthwith, (_is it an original_?) ... and them Conquerors  ... I see a SMOK RBA in the top right too ... Do you have a SMOK RPM coiled device?
> I'm salivating all over my keyboard so I'm gonna go look at some other vape porn now ....



Vape Head Glass I am not sure if it is OG or not, but going to be a fun one with that offset driptip. Will keep you posted on how it works out.

Conquerors, great little dual coil RTA's, still playing around with coil options on them.

SMOK RPM RBA, Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs has a Nord 4 80w which I want to try them in, hopefully I can replace stock coils with the RBA's for her.

As for the "heist"... @Paul33 knows that Oreo has been trained to lick him to death and distract him with her cuteness... you will forget why you headed on over here once she gets hold of you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Vape Head Glass I am not sure if it is OG or not, but going to be a fun one with that offset driptip. Will keep you posted on how it works out.
> 
> Conquerors, great little dual coil RTA's, still playing around with coil options on them.
> 
> ...


Here's looking forward to the feedback on all your newly acquired yumminess, particularly the VapeHead and Conquerors  ... I fear you will get frustrated with that RPM RBA tho'  ... I haven't had much joy with them teeny RBA's in the past, but hey, maybe you have more patience than me, and discover some amazing trick(s) with them, in which case, please let us all know 


... as for His licky-ness Oreo ... Paul and I will be bringing along some Bran Muffins to distract both of you during said, erm ... heist

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Mauritz55 for my STNR T-Shirts! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Caspardina RTA from Golden Greek! I think this one is going to be a goodie just based on the quality and finishing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (28/7/22)

vape mail baby !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## NOOB (28/7/22)

Vape mail for the win. Customary Red Pill, a new mod and thanks to @ivc_mixer for the juice! Looking forward to try them.






Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/7/22)

With thanks to @Jo-Vapes I received these two beauties today. First ever Squid Industries Double Barrel and a very nice custom painted Tesla Invader.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> With thanks to @Jo-Vapes I received these two beauties today. First ever Squid Industries Double Barrel and a very nice custom painted Tesla Invader.
> 
> View attachment 260083


A, enjoy your D/barrel , good buy , will last for years , that's why I've got 3

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/22)

Vape Mail Baby! 15ml and 30ml bottles for Red Pill pocket carry while out and about!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (31/7/22)

Some pick-ups from VapeX today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft (1/8/22)

A dope pick-up from Vape-X yesterday from @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (1/8/22)

...from a man with a very big heart

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Halfdaft (1/8/22)

vicTor said:


> ...from a man with a very big heart
> 
> View attachment 260293

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (1/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/8/22)

My haul from VapeX. A funky little pod device (those who know me will know this is for display purposes only) and some coils for my Univapo UA25 sub-ohm tank (review I did here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/univapo-ua25-sub-ohm-tank-review-wow-flavour-but.69983) with great thanks to @vicTor

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (2/8/22)

My Black Ultem Echo RTA has arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Kevinc1977 (2/8/22)

New to me...
Thanks for the deal @YzeOne

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (3/8/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Some new stuff to test drive! Oh and some more BP Mods Pro Vape cotton!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## DavyH (5/8/22)

I'd be interested in your opinion of the new Z(eus) (don't know why they did that). The original punched well above its weight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/22)

DavyH said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion of the new Z(eus) (don't know why they did that). The original punched well above its weight.





https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/geekvape-z-subohm-tank.76613/#post-973922

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (9/8/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (9/8/22)

Christos said:


> View attachment 260688



another one !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (9/8/22)

Christos said:


> View attachment 260688


Carry pouch for a Google Mini Hub?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (9/8/22)

Stew said:


> Carry pouch for a Google Mini Hub?


Close..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/22)

Christos said:


> Close..
> View attachment 260694




What is it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (9/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> What is it?


A narda!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/22)

Christos said:


> A narda!



I can't figure out how the coil goes in there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (9/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I can't figure out how the coil goes in there


Found this on Google.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/22)

Stew said:


> Found this on Google.
> View attachment 260697



Yeah, that's how I thought. Weird bends in the coil legs hey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (9/8/22)

Christos said:


> View attachment 260688


Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (10/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I can't figure out how the coil goes in there


It’s an odd build but once perfected it’s worth the effort!

Most likely why it’s not a popular atty.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you @Mauritz55!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Iceman@11 (10/8/22)

Prime Time...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (11/8/22)

My 2nd Abyss, only £24.99!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/22)

Timwis said:


> My 2nd Abyss, only £24.99!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260783


Very cool! And a damn good price as well!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (12/8/22)

Augvape Alexa S24 RDA's






Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (12/8/22)

MRHarris1 said:


> Augvape Alexa S24 RDA's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooooohhhhhhhh nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/8/22)

MRHarris1 said:


> Augvape Alexa S24 RDA's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thanks. Now I need one. And a squonk mod. And money in the bank to get this all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Protocol V Tech bits and bobs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (15/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Protocol V Tech bits and bobs!
> View attachment 260984



If you showed the above picture to someone who didn't vape they wouldnt know what on earth that is.
Maybe something on Mars

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (16/8/22)

Silver said:


> If you showed the above picture to someone who didn't vape they wouldnt know what on earth that is.
> Maybe something on Mars


It's a chimney to heaven!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/8/22)

Thank you @YzeOne for paving the road to Squonkville some more for me!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH (16/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thank you @YzeOne for paving the road to Squonkville some more for me!!
> 
> View attachment 261063


Ooh nice! You'll like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne (16/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thank you @YzeOne for paving the road to Squonkville some more for me!!
> 
> View attachment 261063


Always a pleasure dealing with you & thanks a ton for my goodie bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (16/8/22)

Is it the black one or the ultem looking one. Dibs if it is the black one and you want to part with it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/8/22)

Stranger said:


> Is it the black one or the ultem looking one. Dibs if it is the black one and you want to part with it.



It's the black one... will slap your name on my box should I ever want to part with it...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (16/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thank you @YzeOne for paving the road to Squonkville some more for me!!
> 
> View attachment 261063


There's no turning back now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you so much @Winni!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/22)

Thanks @ivc_mixer -Super quick delivery !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (17/8/22)

Was in the area today so popped in to the Vape King retail store at their head offices in Kyalami 

Man what a nice looking store. Clean and bright. Friendly faces. Top notch. 



Picked up 3 bottles of my favorite Fizz Apple Ice (Prime juice). 





And saw the new VapeCon 2022 poster. Looks so cool 




I hope we will start seeing these posters up at more vape stores soon 

Lovely to see @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - haven’t seen them for so long 

Well done guys your store at head office looks outstanding !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Halfdaft (18/8/22)

A nice and early mail call from both SteamCraft and Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DavyH (18/8/22)

A couple of things from deepest KZN.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH (18/8/22)

Later the same day…

Every now and again a raffle entry turns into something gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA (18/8/22)

Clutch x18 from @JurgensSt and Asgard Mini from @Sir Vape .
Cant wait for later tonight after loadshedding to build this beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos (18/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 261141


I do need this case for my sets…
Local bought or international?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (18/8/22)

DavyH said:


> Later the same day…
> 
> Every now and again a raffle entry turns into something gorgeous.


Dibs if you ever sell!
These Juma DMD’s are lovely to look.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Clutch x18 from @JurgensSt and Asgard Mini from @Sir Vape .
> Cant wait for later tonight after loadshedding to build this beauty
> 
> View attachment 261215


That’s cool!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/8/22)

DavyH said:


> Later the same day…
> 
> Every now and again a raffle entry turns into something gorgeous.



damn son !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> My haul from VapeX. A funky little pod device (those who know me will know this is for display purposes only) and some coils for my Univapo UA25 sub-ohm tank (review I did here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/univapo-ua25-sub-ohm-tank-review-wow-flavour-but.69983) with great thanks to @vicTor
> 
> View attachment 260303


Time to give this bad boy a go again. Quite excited actually.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/22)

Been more than a year that I have posted in this thread I think. I was doing so well with not getting new stuff. Oh well. Rabbit hole and all that.

Many thanks to @charln for his willingness to accept my funds  Excellent service from this man !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (19/8/22)

BioHAZarD said:


> Been more than a year that I have posted in this thread I think. I was doing so well with not getting new stuff. Oh well. Rabbit hole and all that.
> 
> Many thanks to @charln for his willingness to accept my funds  Excellent service from this man !!!


Oooooooh the jealousy I'm feeling right now... Enjoy the new toys bud! Very keen to hear your thoughts on the Atom

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/22)

BioHAZarD said:


> Been more than a year that I have posted in this thread I think. I was doing so well with not getting new stuff. Oh well. Rabbit hole and all that.
> 
> Many thanks to @charln for his willingness to accept my funds  Excellent service from this man !!!



Now that is a Chicken Dinner Haul! A lot of good stuff in that parcel!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/8/22)

Another one to vape in... lost count of how many star wars shirts I have now, the Mrs gave up too...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (20/8/22)

...also got a shirt, it's a cruel, cruel summer

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (22/8/22)

...thank you @CraigPortalZA you legend bro !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/22)

The Psyclone Bridge has finally arrived! Sadly it went via post and our local Post Office really sucks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft (22/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Psyclone Bridge has finally arrived! Sadly it went via post and our local Post Office really sucks!
> View attachment 261417
> View attachment 261418


Been seeing this all over the place. Keen to see how it stacks up to the atom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Been seeing this all over the place. Keen to see how it stacks up to the atom!



Honestly, the Atom, Cloud Mods, Vision, Spade and Psyclone bridges are all pretty similar and all excellent. The Atom is my favourite! I think the airflow is just perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (22/8/22)

Guess what's in the tin....

I recently purchased an Asgard Mini and although it was giving very decent flavor and clouds, it wasn't the cloud machine I had hoped for and I had to really close down the airflow. I messaged mister @charln asking for some advice on coils. Now, some months back he had sent me some samples to test. Before I knew it he had asked if my address was still the same, and I got a tracking number for some sample coils! Package arrived today and I can't wait to try them out. Thank you so very much Charl, you're a legend bro!

P.S. I have since ordered a 2nd Asgard Mini, so I will throw a set in each and compare them side by side on the same mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance (22/8/22)

Not much.


The crunch is real!, but it's better than not vaping at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (23/8/22)

Some Power mail baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/22)

@MRHarris1, thank you for my new baby !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## NOOB (23/8/22)

ARYANTO said:


> @MRHarris1, thank you for my new baby !
> View attachment 261490


Ooooh, NICE!!! A little green with envy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/22)

NOOB said:


> Ooooh, NICE!!! A little green with envy!


Got the Odin 100 and 200 but missed the dna 100 - nice finish as well !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (24/8/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Got the Odin 100 and 200 but missed the dna 100 - nice finish as well !


I was lucky enough to get my hands on the DNA 250c version when they launched and I love it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (24/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (24/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (24/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (24/8/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 261541


These must be very good but I'm concerned about the weeping that's the main reason I have not gotten one yet.. oh and there is a v2 coming soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (24/8/22)

Mzr said:


> These must be very good but I'm concerned about the weeping that's the main reason I have not gotten one yet.. oh and there is a v2 coming soon



can't wait for V2, just hope it stays 24mm 

there's no weeping with me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (24/8/22)

vicTor said:


> can't wait for V2, just hope it stays 24mm
> 
> there's no weeping with me


I know you might not weep but maybe the rda?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (24/8/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (24/8/22)

Mzr said:


> I know you might not weep but maybe the rda?



apologies, was meant to say "with mine"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (25/8/22)

vicTor said:


> apologies, was meant to say "with mine"


No worries bud just messing around everytime I see one of yours I get major fomo keep them coming

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The best drip tips on the planet! A new batch from the Master! Bazinga! Drip-Tips Handmade by Bill 18 / 21 +

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Two more Snail Tanks to drive the Billet Box Army! All the BB's now have their own Snail Tank! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft (26/8/22)

Some of the best vape mail you can get! Big shoutout to @charln for these!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr (29/8/22)

Thanks to @M.Adhir it arrived safely

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (29/8/22)

So chuffed right now! Out of all the current squonk mods I own, the only one I bought brand new is the OG Pulse mech squonker. Today I received my brand new VapinArchitect Arkon squonker from @Throat Punch and I love the little pouch it came in and all the spares I didn't get with my 2nd hand one. Ordered some extra doors as well, but now I regret not getting a blue one as well (to be revealed in hand checks in future.....). Jake was kind enough to throw in a bottle of free juice for me as a thank you for the support. Excellent service and communication throughout. I have never spent this much on any mod, so I had a lot of questions and requests, lol. Thank you Jake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/8/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/8/22)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 261818



What's in the bag?!?!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (29/8/22)

This mail was sent to me as a piff from @Viper_SA.
He didn't want to take no for an answer and blessed me with all these awesome vape goodies. 
Thanks you so much @Viper_SA. It's much appreciated

Reactions: Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/8/22)

Resistance said:


> This mail was sent to me as a piff from @Viper_SA.
> He didn't want to take no for an answer and blessed me with all these awesome vape goodies.
> Thanks you so much @Viper_SA. It's much appreciated
> View attachment 261819



It's a huge pleasure brother! My only request to you is to enjoy it and gooi some clouds!

Reactions: Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> It's a huge pleasure brother! My only request to you is to enjoy it and gooi some clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (30/8/22)

Resistance said:


> This mail was sent to me as a piff from @Viper_SA.
> He didn't want to take no for an answer and blessed me with all these awesome vape goodies.
> Thanks you so much @Viper_SA. It's much appreciated
> View attachment 261819



way to go @Viper_SA , that’s great to see, kudos to you
thanks for sharing this post @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (30/8/22)

Some very special vape mail this morning all thanks to @charln!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/8/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 261541



Mine came yesterday! Looking forward to setting it up!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (30/8/22)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Mine came yesterday! Looking forward to setting it up!



awesome ! welcome to the club

I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> So chuffed right now! Out of all the current squonk mods I own, the only one I bought brand new is the OG Pulse mech squonker. Today I received my brand new VapinArchitect Arkon squonker from @Throat Punch and I love the little pouch it came in and all the spares I didn't get with my 2nd hand one. Ordered some extra doors as well, but now I regret not getting a blue one as well (to be revealed in hand checks in future.....). Jake was kind enough to throw in a bottle of free juice for me as a thank you for the support. Excellent service and communication throughout. I have never spent this much on any mod, so I had a lot of questions and requests, lol. Thank you Jake.
> 
> View attachment 261808
> View attachment 261809


thats purty!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/8/22)

Early anniversary vape mail from my long suffering wife. 22mm black OG Goon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (30/8/22)

Mzr said:


> Thanks to @M.Adhir it arrived safely
> View attachment 261795


Great stuff. Hope you enjoy that piece of history--with Armageddon closing down these have become tough to find. 


How are my packaging skills though, that thing woulda been waterproof and buoyant in case it fell overboard at sea on the way to you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr (30/8/22)

Excellent packaging I must say I was really impressed thanks again really underrated rda I think thanks to you I now have one let me know if you ever want to let one loose again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! There is a ton of hype about these coils so let's give this pod system a test drive! The Vaporesso Luxe X.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Legal RDA SE from Malaysia!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The Armor C4 Boro! What a device!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA (30/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Legal RDA SE from Malaysia!
> View attachment 261895
> View attachment 261896
> View attachment 261897



Wow! What a beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Armor C4 Boro! What a device!
> View attachment 261898
> View attachment 261899
> View attachment 261900
> View attachment 261901



Wow @Rob Fisher - that looks like something from the Terminator Movie! 
Looks like a detonator on the side - or something you would use to blow up a safe - hehe

Very interesting indeed

I found Todd's unboxing video - not a full review - but I was curious so had a look
Took him a while to get it working - he had to tighten the screws on the side.
His impressions start at 29 minutes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (31/8/22)

MRHarris1 said:


> Augvape Alexa S24 RDA's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who stocks the Alexa?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Second hand Dvarw. The polishing station will be active today! Boom! Thanks @adriaanh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Second hand Dvarw. The polishing station will be active today! Boom! Thanks @adriaanh!
> View attachment 261927


We've always been recommending the Dvarw DL to you. Glad you finally listened

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/22)

Grand Guru said:


> We've always been recommending the Dvarw DL to you. Glad you finally listened



Hehehehe! Good one @Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Stubby AIO! What an awesome device! This one is a winner!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The summer shipment of Red Pill has arrived and gone into the fridge!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Look carefully!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## adriaanh (1/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Look carefully!
> View attachment 262018


Blue....

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## NOOB (1/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Look carefully!
> View attachment 262018


Hey?! This is very interesting. Is there a difference to the original, or is it just rebranding Unle @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/22)

NOOB said:


> Hey?! This is very interesting. Is there a difference to the original, or is it just rebranding Unle @Rob Fisher?



@NOOB it's a new juice! Blueberry, Litchi & Menthol!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## NOOB (1/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @NOOB it's a new juice! Blueberry, Litchi & Menthol!
> View attachment 262026


Awesome! Sounds like something I might enjoy and will need to keep a lookout for it! Thanks Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/22)

Huge vape mail…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (1/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> Huge vape mail…
> 
> View attachment 262030


...worth every cent LoL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NOOB (1/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> Huge vape mail…
> 
> View attachment 262030


That Courier Guy bag almost wasn't big enough!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mzr (1/9/22)

Package from @adriaanh thank you sir always wanted to try this rda and you allowed me to, arrived safely and came ready to vape thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> ...worth every cent LoL


shipping was more than the pin.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/22)

NOOB said:


> That Courier Guy bag almost wasn't big enough!


It took me a few minutes to find the stupid pin inside the stupid courier bag. Initially I was swearing because I thought the bag was empty!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/22)

Some vape mail pickup from the local store.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (3/9/22)

No, not a wig but Flax Fibre to mix with cotton for a superior wicking material!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mzr (3/9/22)

Timwis said:


> No, not a wig but Flax Fibre to mix with cotton for a superior wicking material!
> 
> View attachment 262127


Interested to see the process of this wicking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (3/9/22)

Mzr said:


> Interested to see the process of this wicking


Nothing complicated, Horizontech and Freemax have been using Flax Fibre and Flax Paper mixed with cotton in their stock coils for ages and despite their tanks tending to have huge cyclop bottom airflow slots they just don't leak due to the superior absorption so just going to try mixing some of these fibres in with the cotton (roughly 20%) and look at the results!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/22)

Obey Robot has done it again! Outstanding Storm Trooper panels for my Armor C4! Major Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (5/9/22)

Didn't get them all today, and one was a 2nd hand purchase some time ago, but the three on the right are new ones. Just waiting for their atties and some time to assemble it all.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## MRHarris1 (6/9/22)

They Finally arrived!! Was sent with snail mail.






Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/22)

100 gazillion coils for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs...




And for me a(nother) RDTA.... I blame @Resistance for the FOMO...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/9/22)

A big thank you to @ivc_mixer for all the juice, if you haven't tried his stuff yet - YPU SHOULD!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/9/22)

They finally arrived!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (6/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 100 gazillion coils for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs...
> 
> View attachment 262237
> 
> ...







it's about time I get blamed for something good. At work I get blamed for sh!t all the time

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (6/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 100 gazillion coils for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs...
> 
> View attachment 262237
> 
> ...


Dibs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (6/9/22)

OK so big up's another one of our superheroes. Last week I got piffed some awesome gear from @Viper_SA.
I was unfortunate to scorch my first coil the very next day (accidentally) and saw this cheapie in the Classies and thought this would be ideal for me and during the purchase arrangements was blessed by another one of them.
Thanks @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## adriaanh (6/9/22)

Resistance said:


> OK so big up's another one of our superheroes. Last week I got piffed some awesome gear from @Viper_SA.
> I was unfortunate to scorch my first coil the very next day (accidentally) and saw this cheapie in the Classies and thought this would be ideal for me and during the purchase arrangements was blessed by another one of them.
> Thanks @adriaanh


My pleasure and enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (7/9/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 100 gazillion coils for Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs...
> 
> View attachment 262237
> 
> ...


You still use those smart coils I see! 

I unfortunately don't have the patience for them anymore. You're a better many than I am.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/9/22)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> You still use those smart coils I see!
> 
> I unfortunately don't have the patience for them anymore. You're a better many than I am.



I have 9 off them for the Mrs, so when she is on the last 2 I just redo the other 7 in one go and she is stocked up again for a while. This usually also happens while watching netflix...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I have 9 off them for the Mrs, so when she is on the last 2 I just redo the other 7 in one go and she is stocked up again for a while. This usually also happens while watching netflix...


Epic. 

I haven't used my Drag X/S in months and my wife has now defected to MTL so that solves that problem for me .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/22)

Battery Wraps and 810-510 adaptors!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (13/9/22)

Vapemail baby! Such a gorgeous mod and a few freebies coils courtesy of @Rhys Dayson . It was a pleasure doing business with you sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (13/9/22)

Some vape mail to cheer up my day from @Sir Vape and @pascal@losvapos at Los Vapos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (14/9/22)

Two vape mail days in one. 
Will elaborate later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (14/9/22)

OK so back to the superheroes on this forum. 


From @Pratz. 
Sent me a few pods systems

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (14/9/22)

And the other superhero
@Rob Fisher sent me some battery cells and a mod. 
It was his birthday Monday and he sent out gifts. Not everyone does that! 

And @Viper_SA had something to do with tbis

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (14/9/22)

Resistance said:


> And the other superhero
> @Rob Fisher sent me some battery cells and a mod.
> It was his birthday Monday and he sent out gifts. Not everyone does that!
> 
> ...



Uncle @Rob Fisher is a legend on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/22)

Wow that’s great to see

well done @Rob Fisher , kudos to you

enjoy it @Resistance !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Awesome parcel of goodies from BP Mods including the much-awaited Lightsaber Mod! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## adriaanh (14/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Awesome parcel of goodies from BP Mods including the much-awaited Lightsaber Mod! Bazinga!
> View attachment 262780
> View attachment 262781
> View attachment 262782


SURE RTA.......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr (14/9/22)

Vape mail arrived today from @Rhys Dayson thank you so much for the smooth transaction and the coils

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)

Where do you stash all this goodies - fxk my house is too crowded , barely space for beer , the choice is ,,, beer ,vape stuff , art stuff , cats , doggo's , and my books ???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/9/22)

First High End Vape Mail in 3 years

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Timwis (15/9/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (15/9/22)

Vape mail arrived from @Rhys Dayson !!
Thanks again for a smooth transcation and the extras!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (15/9/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 262848


15;14...
Its time to show us what's in there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (15/9/22)

Resistance said:


> 15;14...
> Its time to show us what's in there.


RD2 Volcano, posted in another thread


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rd2-volcano.76995/#post-977525

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/9/22)

...official launch coming soon !

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Halfdaft (16/9/22)

vicTor said:


> ...official launch coming soon !
> 
> View attachment 262885


So keen on these!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (16/9/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> So keen on these!



ahoy !

...stand a chance to win some tomorrow bro

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## WV2021 (16/9/22)

vicTor said:


> ...official launch coming soon !
> 
> View attachment 262885


I would love to try them .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021 (16/9/22)

Angelskeeper said:


> Vape mail arrived from @Rhys Dayson !!
> Thanks again for a smooth transcation and the extras!!


@Rhys Dayson thank you for the extra coils in the package

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (16/9/22)

vicTor said:


> ahoy !
> 
> ...stand a chance to win some tomorrow bro


I'm feeling lucky

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Air pins for who knows? Not sure who sent them but at a guess it may be from BP Mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Air pins for who knows? Not sure who sent them but at a guess it may be from BP Mods.
> View attachment 263172



Makes the wait for what it fits in to so much more exciting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Three sets of OG Billet Box panels in rare colours! Bazinga! Pink, Blue and White!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA (22/9/22)

First time trying 2one62 juices and an old favorite. Handy fridge magnet as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft (25/9/22)

Big thanks to @Christo@26 for a super smooth trade!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Stratum V10 shape in 18650. What a trip around the world to get here from Russia! Russia to Kazakhstan to the USA via who knows... then to JHB and finally to Durbs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr (28/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Stratum V10 shape in 18650. What a trip around the world to get here from Russia! Russia to Kazakhstan to the USA via who knows... then to JHB and finally to Durbs!
> View attachment 263525
> View attachment 263526
> View attachment 263527


Another beautiful piece @Rob Fisher i really enjoy seeing your vape mail and thanks for always sharing    
Hope it brings you many more happy vaping years

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The Nevoks Apex! I couldn't resist another white thing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The new Ether Boro from the Vaping Bogan and Suicide Mods!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! A new Skyline-R with the extended tank!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Bulk stock of Steam Craft "The One" coils from @charln! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (28/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! Bulk stock of Steam Craft "The One" coils from @charln! Bazinga!
> View attachment 263589


@charln is a wizard I'm convinced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver (28/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A new Skyline-R with the extended tank!
> View attachment 263587
> View attachment 263588



what a tank Rob
lovely
enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (28/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> @charln is a wizard I'm convinced.



He most definitely is! I'm running one of his coils in my BB and I'm getting consistent performance out of it and I'm on my third rewick. The absolute best coils you can get!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Halfdaft (28/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The new Ether Boro from the Vaping Bogan and Suicide Mods!
> View attachment 263584
> View attachment 263585



Very keen to hear your thoughts on this one! I've been wondering how it'll compare to the Atom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/22)

A surprise parcel arrived this morning! OXVA products! Thank you OXVA!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/22)

This landed in Boksburg for me today... I'll have it soon... Can't wait!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (29/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> This landed in Boksburg for me today... I'll have it soon... Can't wait!


Wow this is some big clouds coming out soon hope you enjoy it @Viper_SA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/22)

Mzr said:


> Wow this is some big clouds coming out soon hope you enjoy it @Viper_SA



Thanks bud, I'm really excited about this one. Just waiting for it to come from Boksburg to me and then for some coils to chuck in her and then, some cloud cover

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (29/9/22)

Nothing as fancy,
Just another shiny wabbit

Thanks to @Paul33 I finally have an SQ to add to my wabbit family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/22)

Angelskeeper said:


> Nothing as fancy,
> Just another shiny wabbit
> 
> Thanks to @Paul33 I finally have an SQ to add to my wabbit family!
> View attachment 263648


You’re very welcome! Glad it went to a good home!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (3/10/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/22)

Vape Mail Baby! ONe for me and one for @BigGuy

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## NOOB (3/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! ONe for me and one for @BigGuy
> View attachment 263822
> View attachment 263823


 Oooooh... such mooi!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/10/22)

Thank you @Charl from Steamcraft!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (3/10/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Thank you @Charl from Steamcraft!
> 
> View attachment 263843
> View attachment 263844


Those are some SERIOUS coils!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mzr (4/10/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Thank you @Charl from Steamcraft!
> 
> View attachment 263843
> View attachment 263844


I urgently need those coil tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/10/22)

Mzr said:


> I urgently need those coil tools



He's are a bit thicker and sturdier, but I've been using dental brushes from Dischem for a long time. Works pretty well for 3mm and great for 2.5mm. Think they call then "interdental brushes" Will help out until you can get from him if you want to try. They're pretty cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/22)

Super fast service! Ordered yesterday and new Molicels are on charge already in Durbs! Bazinga!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## AKS (5/10/22)

Its been a while.Thanks very much @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Voltrove 1.1 RBA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft (7/10/22)

The best vape mail always arrives in these bags

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Halfdaft (7/10/22)

A few new goodies from @charln

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Devon Strydom (7/10/22)

It was a good haul today…
@cashkat for the aromamizer (pleasure doing business with you sir)
@sirvape for the ether boro and the pills
@vanillavapes for the dot aio, mizuchi and shangri-la

Not just awaiting the pioneer dot rba

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Timwis (11/10/22)

TurnWood FX 510 Drip Tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (11/10/22)

Devon Strydom said:


> It was a good haul today…
> @cashkat for the aromamizer (pleasure doing business with you sir)
> @sirvape for the ether boro and the pills
> @vanillavapes for the dot aio, mizuchi and shangri-la
> ...


Very nice!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/10/22)

Massive vape mail pick up today!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/10/22)

Now _this_ is a unique beauty of a mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/10/22)

Welcome to the family

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (18/10/22)

Devon Strydom said:


> It was a good haul today…
> @cashkat for the aromamizer (pleasure doing business with you sir)
> @sirvape for the ether boro and the pills
> @vanillavapes for the dot aio, mizuchi and shangri-la
> ...


Does the Ether boro fit the dot aio?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/10/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Does the Ether boro fit the dot aio?


Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (18/10/22)

Munro31 said:


> Nope


Thought so... proper confused seeing the ether and the Dot in 1 pic LoL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (19/10/22)

A very long time since I've had the opportunity to post something here
thanks alot @YeOldeOke for the fast delivery

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Devon Strydom (19/10/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Does the Ether boro fit the dot aio?



No it doesn’t…
Ether Boro is for my pulse
And I finally received my pioneer rba for the dot aio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (20/10/22)

Some pretty cool stuff arrived this morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/22)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/10/22)

My new daily driver has arrived and she's gorgeous!




With thanks to @DARK KNIGHT

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (20/10/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> My new daily driver has arrived and she's gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 264676
> 
> ...


Dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (20/10/22)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 264664



@Rob Fisher , I just noticed now it has ”Uncle Rob” on the batch number print on the bottle cap!
LOL, that’s awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/10/22)

Resistance said:


> Dude!


Dude!

(now you say 'dude' again and then I say 'dude' again and then you say 'dude' again and then me and then we play air guitar and this all reminds me of Bill & Ted's  . Jokes aside, it is a pretty awesome mod!)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Dude!
> 
> (now you say 'dude' again and then I say 'dude' again and then you say 'dude' again and then me and then we play air guitar and this all reminds me of Bill & Ted's  . Jokes aside, it is a pretty awesome mod!)



Sweet....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sweet....


dude...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/10/22)

... Sweet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft (21/10/22)

DUDE

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/22)

Halfdaft said:


> DUDE


SWEEEEET

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> SWEEEEET



Duuuuuude

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Duuuuuude


this could go on for a while...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/10/22)

Sweet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> this could go on for a while...


Dude!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/22)

@Flavour world Sa you Legends!!!

Order confirmed yesterday at 12:05. Order delivered today at 09:34.

Thank You!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (28/10/22)

I know I shouldn’t have…I’ve already got one…but the missis said those fateful words, ‘Ooh, that’s nice’.

How much more permission could I need?

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (28/10/22)

DavyH said:


> View attachment 265060
> 
> 
> I know I shouldn’t have…I’ve already got one…but the missis said those fateful words, ‘Ooh, that’s nice’.
> ...


I did not like the pink, I thought it was the worst of the colors they released... I think I've changed my mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Slamphibian (2/11/22)

Halfdaft said:


> Some pretty cool stuff arrived this morning!
> View attachment 264661


@Halfdaft you've got to tell me where you managed to get those SusCo panels from?  
Also where are all of our photo's with your BB and those Topo Inners?


----------



## Halfdaft (2/11/22)

Slamphibian said:


> @Halfdaft you've got to tell me where you managed to get those SusCo panels from?
> Also where are all of our photo's with your BB and those Topo Inners?


I managed to score them and add them to my order with the topo inners, lots of luck and @charln is a very generous man


----------



## Slamphibian (2/11/22)

Halfdaft said:


> I managed to score them and add them to my order with the topo inners, lots of luck and @charln is a very generous man


Ah man he's my local drug dealer for sure, best guy around and an absolute blessing when you want to get some stuff for your BB!


----------



## Halfdaft (2/11/22)

Slamphibian said:


> Ah man he's my local drug dealer for sure, best guy around and an absolute blessing when you want to get some stuff for your BB!


Yep, the only issue is that the stuff that I want and the amount of money I have don’t match up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slamphibian (2/11/22)

Halfdaft said:


> Yep, the only issue is that the stuff that I want and the amount of money I have don’t match up


You and me too bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Dvarw spare parts for the Dvarw Army! Some Peek chimneys, never forget caps and 6ml glass tanks! And most important... o-rings for the never forget chimney caps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/22)

Vape Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/11/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 265753


awesome flyer bag!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft (15/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> awesome flyer bag!


Uncle Rob does everything HE, even his shipping bags

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/22)

A slow boat from Germany to Greece to South Africa to avoid a parcel ending up in the South African Post Office Abyss! But so worth the wait! The best drip tips on the planet! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/22)

So been waiting for this to arrive! The Tripod V2 from Atmizoo! Everything works so much better, and I am now getting awesome airflow! I also got the extended tank as well!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft (16/11/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> So been waiting for this to arrive! The Tripod V2 from Atmizoo! Everything works so much better, and I am now getting awesome airflow! I also got the extended tank as well!
> View attachment 265757


Dibs if...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/22)

Halfdaft said:


> Dibs if...



It's a keeper!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (16/11/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a keeper!


I can still dream

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Another rare Stratum to add to the collection! And three beautiful Drip Tips (crushed Opal) from TurnWood FX in the UK!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/22)

Vape Mail Baby! My leather sleeve from Obey Robot arrived today! Thanks @BigGuy!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Atmizoo Tripod V2 Number 2! Plus an extra extension tank for a mate!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/22)

Vape Mail of the most EPIC proportions! Never have I been so happy with a purchase! The finish and workmanship are out of this world! The Hoko.E Organic with the matching Proros from Mod Corporation in Spain! Dicodes extreme v3 inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/22)

Vape Mail Baby! First time I have panels before the mod even arrives! The new Cthulhu Boro I should get at VapeCon! But I have my Baby CHoo panels ready! Thank you @BigGuy!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Jase (25/11/22)

Vape Mail! Thank you *BLCK Vapour*!!!

Apologies in advance if the images are a bit large.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/22)

@Sir Vape the legends strikes again with a TCG delivery on a Saturday!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (26/11/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Sir Vape the legends strikes again with a TCG delivery on a Saturday!!
> 
> View attachment 266353


Lekker devices those dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/22)

VapeCon day 1 haul

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/22)

My first purchase at VapeCon was the Cthulhu AIO Box from @Sir Vape and matchy-matchy white panels from @BigGuy at Obey Robot!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/22)

DHL came while I was away and dropped off my Hussar STM Bridge! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/22)

VapeMail Baby! Notebook to store vape info in! A present from @ARYANTO! You rock and thank you!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/22)

Vapemail baby! My only BF purchase this year courtesy of the sirs.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (30/11/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Vapemail baby! My only BF purchase this year courtesy of the sirs.
> 
> View attachment 266563



Looks very cool @Grand Guru 
All the best with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (30/11/22)

My Vapecon haul







It was a great Sunday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Akil (2/12/22)

Yes yes, his prices are very competitive, and his service is excellent. But we all know this is the real reason we order from @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> View attachment 265753


@johan would have had a fit with this post LoL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> @johan would have had a fit with this post LoL



I miss those days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! 510 adapter for the BP Mods Light Sabre from @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Replacement airflow pin for my Hussar STM Bridge. Out with the 3mm coil and 2.5.. inserted! Much more better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (5/12/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> @johan would have had a fit with this post LoL


Lucky for you i saw it after the fact!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/12/22)

johan said:


> Lucky for you i saw it after the fact!


Blast from the past!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/22)

johan said:


> Lucky for you i saw it after the fact!



nice to see you @johan !
hope you are keeping well on your side of the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/12/22)

Thank you for an awesome transaction @Jabs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/22)

I hit a code red yesterday and realized I had run out of menthol concentrate 

I thought I had a few small bottles in the vape cupboard but I was mistaken 

Phoned Vapour Mountain in a bit of a panic 

Voila - this morning it arrives all the way from Cape Town 

Thanks to Jessica and the VM / New Lab Industries team! Tagging @Oupa as well. 

Like magic !

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (6/12/22)

Silver said:


> I hit a code red yesterday and realized I had run out of menthol concentrate
> 
> I thought I had a few small bottles in the vape cupboard but I was mistaken
> 
> ...


That’s a LOT of menthol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> That’s a LOT of menthol


I get the feeling he mixes it Bols Van Der Hum for a unique "depth charge".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (6/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> That’s a LOT of menthol



lol @Paul33 

i use it a lot
i find it a great addition to my fruity and tobacco vapes
at lower power, the extra kick from the menthol gives me wings 

admittedly, this will last me a while, probably about 6 months or so

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## lowierunner (7/12/22)

My order From vapexperience came in today! 
Dani 25 with a dvarw 24 mtl fl 3,5 ml
Filled with blue pill liquid and ready to go!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver (7/12/22)

Awesome setups @lowierunner !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill to carry us through the festive season!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (9/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! A fresh batch of Red Pill to carry us through the festive season!
> View attachment 267051


I hope you make it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> I hope you make it...



It will be a toil, but I do have emergency stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Across Vape Hazard RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The new Pulse AIO Mini Kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The new Pulse AIO Mini Kit!
> View attachment 267303
> View attachment 267304


Ah you suck!! I’m so keen for one!!!

How is it so far @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Ah you suck!! I’m so keen for one!!!
> 
> How is it so far @Rob Fisher ?



Bloody brilliant! I am more than impressed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Ah you suck!! I’m so keen for one!!!
> 
> How is it so far @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bloody brilliant! I am more than impressed!


Bloody perfect! Would be nice to be available to us plebs as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Bloody perfect! Would be nice to be available to us plebs as well



They should be released world wide real soon! I was lucky enough to have a connection of a connections connection to get one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (15/12/22)

Nic shot and a 12mg MTL juice. Popped in a Liq Kamva in Stellies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SessionDrummer (16/12/22)

Thanks out to Allan from Capella Flavors who found some of my reviews here on ECIGSSA, and struck up a conversation asking if I would be interested in reviewing some of the NEWER Capella flavors. Having used CAP for years, and only reviewed a few of them, it was hard to turn it down. Thanks again out to @Timwis who turned me onto this site, and out to Allan from Capella for really getting these flavors out quickly. 

With the testing queue backing up, I hope to get these mixed, and steeped, and ready for testing either at the very tail end of 2022, or beginning of 2023. Stay tuned.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/12/22)

SessionDrummer said:


> Thanks out to Allan from Capella Flavors who found some of my reviews here on ECIGSSA, and struck up a conversation asking if I would be interested in reviewing some of the NEWER Capella flavors. Having used CAP for years, and only reviewed a few of them, it was hard to turn it down. Thanks again out to @Timwis who turned me onto this site, and out to Allan from Capella for really getting these flavors out quickly.
> 
> With the testing queue backing up, I hope to get these mixed, and steeped, and ready for testing either at the very tail end of 2022, or beginning of 2023. Stay tuned.....
> 
> ...


Will be watching out for that sour blue raspberry review. Struggling to find anything with the sourness I desire  

Chocolate caramel and creamy vanilla also sound good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/22)

SessionDrummer said:


> Thanks out to Allan from Capella Flavors who found some of my reviews here on ECIGSSA, and struck up a conversation asking if I would be interested in reviewing some of the NEWER Capella flavors. Having used CAP for years, and only reviewed a few of them, it was hard to turn it down. Thanks again out to @Timwis who turned me onto this site, and out to Allan from Capella for really getting these flavors out quickly.
> 
> With the testing queue backing up, I hope to get these mixed, and steeped, and ready for testing either at the very tail end of 2022, or beginning of 2023. Stay tuned.....
> 
> ...


Oooooohhhhhh smooth custard. Hopefully it doesn’t need to steep for a decade as well…

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SessionDrummer (16/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Oooooohhhhhh smooth custard. Hopefully it doesn’t need to steep for a decade as well…


I hope the same as well @Paul33. I saw the flavor when they released it, and kept putting off getting it, so now we will see what's what.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/22)

SessionDrummer said:


> I hope the same as well @Paul33. I saw the flavor when they released it, and kept putting off getting it, so now we will see what's what.


I hope it’s good cause I do love me a custard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (16/12/22)

SessionDrummer said:


> Thanks out to Allan from Capella Flavors who found some of my reviews here on ECIGSSA, and struck up a conversation asking if I would be interested in reviewing some of the NEWER Capella flavors. Having used CAP for years, and only reviewed a few of them, it was hard to turn it down. Thanks again out to @Timwis who turned me onto this site, and out to Allan from Capella for really getting these flavors out quickly.
> 
> With the testing queue backing up, I hope to get these mixed, and steeped, and ready for testing either at the very tail end of 2022, or beginning of 2023. Stay tuned.....
> 
> ...


That's actually a shift in policy from Capella for the good, although Capella flavourings have always been popular with vapers and are one of the main brands available from DIY vaping sites as a brand Capella have always distance themselves from vaping for legal reasons and not engaged with reviewers to review their flavours for the purpose of vaping. With all the shifts against vaping this is one good news story!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Atom number 2 arrived today! Really happy to have managed to nailed another one! The Atom Bridge is my favourite Boro Bridge! Thank you @charln for nailing another one for me!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! 20 sets of "The One" from Steam Craft Coils! @charln is a master craftsman! The most amazing coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Goodies to dress up Billet Boxes! Gold screws, Gold flush nuts and replacement device for the BB Negative spring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Prototype Boro Bridge stand!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/12/22)

SessionDrummer said:


> Thanks out to Allan from Capella Flavors who found some of my reviews here on ECIGSSA, and struck up a conversation asking if I would be interested in reviewing some of the NEWER Capella flavors. Having used CAP for years, and only reviewed a few of them, it was hard to turn it down. Thanks again out to @Timwis who turned me onto this site, and out to Allan from Capella for really getting these flavors out quickly.
> 
> With the testing queue backing up, I hope to get these mixed, and steeped, and ready for testing either at the very tail end of 2022, or beginning of 2023. Stay tuned.....
> 
> ...



Great to see @SessionDrummer , all the best with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SessionDrummer (18/12/22)

Silver said:


> Great to see @SessionDrummer , all the best with it


Thank you @Silver.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SessionDrummer (18/12/22)

Timwis said:


> That's actually a shift in policy from Capella for the good, although Capella flavourings have always been popular with vapers and are one of the main brands available from DIY vaping sites as a brand Capella have always distance themselves from vaping for legal reasons and not engaged with reviewers to review their flavours for the purpose of vaping.


That's what I was thinking @Timwis.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SessionDrummer (18/12/22)

@


Paul33 said:


> I hope it’s good cause I do love me a custard!


@Paul33 sign me up !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Two Crypt Tanks to test drive and accessories for the Billet Box family after I tested the battery goodie to replace the negative spring and also some more coloured screws for matchy-matchy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/22)

So my trusty Nord 2 decided to die last night...cpr, recharge still flat lined

Replaced with the caliburn x...wow..very impressed

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/22)

incredible_hullk said:


> So my trusty Nord 2 decided to die last night...cpr, recharge still flat lined
> 
> Replaced with the caliburn x...wow..very impressed
> 
> View attachment 267571


The @incredible_hullk vaping on a pod system!!! I thought you were more of HOG with Valhalla 60mm RDA guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! The Geekvape L200 Classic Dual 21700 Mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/22)

Vape Mail Baby! Thank you Obey Robot for my Baby Choo branded Bridge Stands!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (21/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The Geekvape L200 Classic Dual 21700 Mod!
> View attachment 267577
> View attachment 267578
> View attachment 267579
> View attachment 267580



Oh my word, there it is!
The perfect desk vape (battery wise)
Rob, you have to tell us how many tankfuls of juice you get on a set on 21700 batts at that power!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/22)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, there it is!
> The perfect desk vape (battery wise)
> Rob, you have to tell us how many tankfuls of juice you get on a set on 21700 batts at that power!



Roger that Hi Ho @Silver! I have been vaping on it for the last couple of hours and the battery indicators haven't even moved!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/1/23)

With great thanks to one of the members on here, who wishes to remain anonymous, comes this little beauty! Been wanting an RDA again since I lost mine to a unfortunate courier event and this one works brilliantly! Many thanks again sir!!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (3/1/23)

Emergency juice mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/1/23)

New addition to Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' Voopoo army, the Doric. Right up her alley for power and airflow.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (4/1/23)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> New addition to Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs' Voopoo army, the Doric. Right up her alley for power and airflow.
> 
> View attachment 268033


The Drag Queen you say

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (5/1/23)

Had the most brilliant morning with @blujeenz . Epic conversation, good coffee and sweet vape mail. 
Thanks once again. Great gear in almost new condition.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (5/1/23)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 268075
> 
> Had the most brilliant morning with @blujeenz . Epic conversation, good coffee and sweet vape mail.
> Thanks once again. Great gear in almost new condition.


Where you both wearing blue jeans? Just out of interest

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz (Friday at 08:28)

Mzr said:


> Where you both wearing blue jeans? Just out of interest


Only me, guests are permitted free choice.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (Friday at 08:36)

ivc_mixer said:


> With great thanks to one of the members on here, who wishes to remain anonymous, comes this little beauty! Been wanting an RDA again since I lost mine to a unfortunate courier event and this one works brilliantly! Many thanks again sir!!
> 
> View attachment 267984
> View attachment 267985
> View attachment 267986


Awesome! Well done to the anonymous donor. You sir are the embodiment of the spirit of ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

